# Evolución del precio del oro



## Rafacoins (3 Abr 2013)

Otra vez bajan los metales. 
Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo. 
Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Abr 2013)

El pueblo pasando hambre,el euro para arriba y el oro para abajo...
ya solo hace falta que empiece la guerra y baje el petróleo.
Al final ¿que hacemos?:cook:


----------



## littlebit (3 Abr 2013)

Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.


----------



## Josebs (3 Abr 2013)

MADRE MIA¡¡ Bitcoins y falta de fe en el metal dorado esto se acerca al fin::


----------



## muyuu (3 Abr 2013)

El cortoplacismo es lo que tiene.


----------



## mpbk (3 Abr 2013)

el oro solo es apto para traders de m.primas.

ha subido demasiado, y la plata tambien va a caer.


----------



## MrMonedas (3 Abr 2013)

El que quiera invertir en metales a corto plazo o con dinero que vaya a necesitar ... que se lo haga mirar.

Se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que esto es una carrera de obstáculos, que hay que comprar de poco en poco para promediar tanto si sube como si baja, que hay que tener siempre cash para acumular en caso de que los regalen, etc, etc, etc

Pero si "himbertimos" en latunes, horos, btcs, bolsa o chapas de Cocacola sin saber lo que hacemos o sin leernos los foros, luego la gente se puede llevar a engaño. 
Los que se asusten que se salgan, porque se preveen más caídas. Los que lo tenenmos claro seguimos acumulando físico.


----------



## musu19 (3 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



*
LO DICES TU.. QUE HACES APOLOGIA DE LA COMPRA DE PLATA, CARLILLOS Y "HOROS" VARIOS.... HASTA DE CARTONES DE TABACO*

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Que ganas de tocar los Webs.... compra bitcoins & cia y deja el oro pa los tanos que nos gusta


----------



## Sancho Panza (3 Abr 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> MADRE MIA¡¡ Bitcoins y falta de fe en el metal dorado esto se acerca al fin::



:Aplauso: Sí... esto anuncia el fin del mundo, no hay esperanza... :8:


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

En los años 20 del siglo XX también bajó el oro por que la bolsa subía mucho y se ganaba mucho... recuerdo que las bolsas importantes están ahora en máximos.

.


----------



## racional (3 Abr 2013)

Es lo mismo que lo que esta pasando en los dos ultimos años.


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.



Claro, por eso el hilo de compra-venta de oro está a rebosar de onzas a la venta .

Aquí no suelta nadie oro del de verdad y menos para comprar entelequias.







.


----------



## maragold (3 Abr 2013)

Historia de un metalero... ;-)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2013)

Pues nada nada, que baje todo lo que quiera, que luego entraremos los "outsiders" a comprar por 4 perras y a esperar la proxima subida.


----------



## opilano (3 Abr 2013)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.



Supongo que tu problema es que no puedes deshacerte los bitcoins que otro mas listo que tú te coloco, ¿no?.

Ya.

::


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí. Puede que ese sea su problema y por eso se mete a probar suerte en los hilos donde la gente está dispuesta a pagar 1150$ por un cilindro amarillo... siempre tienes que buscar a otros todavía más tontos que tú



¿quien vende onzas a $1150? :: 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En los años 20 del siglo XX también bajó el oro por que la bolsa subía mucho y se ganaba mucho... recuerdo que las bolsas importantes están ahora en máximos.
> 
> .



Hola, vidar: Y recordemos aquello que dice que la Historia es repetitiva...

Saludos.


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Abr 2013)

aun a riesgo de perder creo que hay que prorratear la compra de cualquier bien, para que no te pillen en el pico, lo importante es no perder y que te saquen del juego.
tampoco se ha ido a la mierda, ahi está, lateral. seguro que si toda la mierda que hay se arregla bajara a la mitad, ahora que yo te preguntaría
¿tu crees que toda esta mierda se va a arreglar?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿quien vende onzas a $1150? ::
> 
> .



vidar, ves cogiendo sitio en la "cola", porque si se llegara a esos precios anda que se iba a dejar pasar la "ocasión"...


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, vidar: Y recordemos aquello que dice que la Historia es repetitiva...
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora las bolsas están infladas en máximos por las inyecciones de la FED no por que vayan bien las empresas ni la economía, el humo dura hasta que alguien diga que el rey va desnudo... y luego ¿que? ¿lo de los años 30?

.


----------



## Buster (3 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> aun a riesgo de perder creo que hay que prorratear la compra de cualquier bien, para que no te pillen en el pico, lo importante es no perder y que te saquen del juego.



El problema con el oro es que lleva lateral desde octubre de 2011. Difícil prorratear en este caso, ¿no?


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> El problema con el oro es que lleva lateral desde octubre de 2011. Difícil prorratear en este caso, ¿no?



Puedes prorratear comprando cantidad en mínimos como ahora. 

Quien comprara en septiembre "por que iba a ganar Obama" ahora tiene su oportunidad de enmendar.

.


----------



## Buster (3 Abr 2013)

Si a eso le llamas prorratear, pues vale. Para mí eso no es prorratear.


----------



## Vidar (3 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Si a eso le llamas prorratear, pues vale. Para mí eso no es prorratear.



Pues no sé que quieres. Si el oro lleva lateral (estable) tener un precio medio próximo al soporte del canal es interesante pues cualquier subida te beneficiará.

.


----------



## opilano (4 Abr 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí. Puede que ese sea su problema y por eso se mete a probar suerte en los hilos donde la gente está dispuesta a pagar 1550$ por un cilindro amarillo... siempre tienes que buscar a otros todavía más tontos que tú



Tu debes ser su mamporrero... :rolleye:


----------



## Buster (4 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Pues no sé que quieres. Si el oro lleva lateral (estable) tener un precio medio próximo al soporte del canal es interesante pues cualquier subida te beneficiará..



Pues quiero que si la economía está hecha unos zorros, la cotización del oro suba como sería lógico.

Por otro lado hay indicadores que anuncian próximas bajadas del oro, no subidas.


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Abr 2013)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.



Pues en ese caso, pronto volvera a subir el precio del oro. Comprar Bitcoin es comprar humo, una estafa donde muchos miles quedarán pillados en cualquier momento.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Abr 2013)

El oro 1545 USD y caída libre nocturna. ienso:


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro 1545 USD y caída libre nocturna. ienso:



al final perderán más con el oro que con una quita en los depositos. el valor refugio del oro ya se ha terminado, ahora vendrá la especulación en futuros, no en fisico como años atras.


----------



## sstamov77 (4 Abr 2013)

Credit Suisse rebajó su pronóstico para el precio del oro en el presente año y el próximo, los analistas dijeron que la demanda física del banco de los países asiáticos no será capaz de equilibrar el interés de inversión más débil de otras regiones.
Así que las expectativas para 2013 se redujeron a 1,580 dólares la onza, y en 2014 - a $ 1.500.
"A pesar de los problemas en Europa y el impacto económico negativo de la secuestran los EE.UU. mantener sus niveles actuales de cotizaciones en la segunda mitad del año será testigo de la decadencia." - Dice un informe de Credit Suisse. - "Mirando en el largo plazo, el oro se ha revalorizado del activo."
En los últimos años, el metal fue apoyada por los temores de que la inflación provocada por la política ultra suave de los bancos centrales. En Credit Suisse, sin embargo, creen que incluso la Reserva Federal continúa imprimiendo dólares, el impacto de este factor en las cotizaciones de oro será limitado.
De Crédito Suisse cortes y pronóstico precio de la plata a 28,5 dólares la onza este año. En el lado negativo fueron las expectativas revisadas para el cobre, el níquel, el platino y el aluminio. Sin embargo, las previsiones para el paladio se incrementaron en 2013 y para 2014


----------



## Nómada65 (4 Abr 2013)

Tal vez, cargue more.:fiufiu:


----------



## ecr20 (4 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues en ese caso, pronto volvera a subir el precio del oro. Comprar Bitcoin es comprar humo, una estafa donde muchos miles quedarán pillados en cualquier momento.



La guerra entre los metales y una moneda "overrated"... Que quereis que os diga, prefiero tener algo "físico" que no virtual.

Siempre podré disfrutar del brillo de mis monedas aunque el oro y la plata valgan "0". En cambio los bitconianos,¿que harán? ienso:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Abr 2013)

Yo sigo buscando a PutinReReReReReOwned... con el coñazo que nos dió y todo lo que nos trolleó, por diossss!

Aún guardo cariñosamente sus privados insultándome cuando yo decía "cuidado, que comprar oro rozando los 2000$ la onza no es una buena inversión".

Vamos... como si nadie hubiera aprendido nada de la explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria, y tienen otra mucho peor con el oro. Si tienes oro, véndelo, ahora que estás a tiempo. Primer (y posiblemente) último aviso.


----------



## El cipotecón (4 Abr 2013)

Bueno, y la plata?.

He comprado futuros a 27.227 y luego a 26.925.

Que creéis que hará? ¡oh gurús del metal!


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Abr 2013)

No creo que baje la Oz a 1000$, y considero que como esta bajada, tambien habra otras subidas como en meses anteriores. 
Tal vez haya llegado el momento de eperar la próxima subida para vender y pensar en otras cosas (y no, no hablo de bitcoins)


----------



## muyuu (4 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No creo que baje la Oz a 1000$, y considero que como esta bajada, tambien habra otras subidas como en meses anteriores.
> Tal vez haya llegado el momento de eperar la próxima subida para vender y pensar en otras cosas (y no, no hablo de bitcoins)



Si lo quieres regalar, avisa


----------



## Arctic (4 Abr 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando a PutinReReReReReOwned... con el coñazo que nos dió y todo lo que nos trolleó, por diossss!
> 
> Aún guardo cariñosamente sus privados insultándome cuando yo decía "cuidado, que comprar oro rozando los 2000$ la onza no es una buena inversión".
> 
> Vamos... como si nadie hubiera aprendido nada de la explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria, y tienen otra mucho peor con el oro. Si tienes oro, véndelo, ahora que estás a tiempo. Primer (y posiblemente) último aviso.



Muchas gracias por tu consejo.

Si alguien con oro físico quiere hacerle caso, que me mande un privado que yo se lo compro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Abr 2013)

...Parece que sigue cayendo!


----------



## hydra69 (10 Abr 2013)

De-mo-le-dor.La gráfica de arriba para nada representa una burbuja.....no que va.


----------



## racional (10 Abr 2013)

Para entender porque subio el oro hay que mirar este grafico.


----------



## ivanbg (10 Abr 2013)

Lo que es una verdadera burbuja es el dinero FIAT... Eso si que va a explotar... Van a servir los billetes para jugar en el Monopoli...


----------



## Pablo Villa (10 Abr 2013)

El oro baja pero cuanto poder adquisitivo han perdido las monedas. El yen ha caído un 9,5% frente al oro en 5 días hábiles desde el jueves pasado.

Oro de alta en el Registro Yen - Rush vender bisutería, Comprar monedas y Bares | Zero Hedge


----------



## hydra69 (11 Abr 2013)

Si rompe el soporte de 1550.... proximo nivel 1500


----------



## santia (11 Abr 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando a PutinReReReReReOwned... con el coñazo que nos dió y todo lo que nos trolleó, por diossss!
> 
> Aún guardo cariñosamente sus privados insultándome cuando yo decía "cuidado, que comprar oro rozando los 2000$ la onza no es una buena inversión".
> 
> Vamos... como si nadie hubiera aprendido nada de la explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria, y tienen otra mucho peor con el oro. Si tienes oro, véndelo, ahora que estás a tiempo. Primer (y posiblemente) último aviso.



miopía.
(Del gr. μυωπία).
1. f. Defecto de la visión consistente en que los rayos luminosos procedentes de objetos situados a cierta distancia del ojo forman foco en un punto anterior a la retina.
2. f. Cortedad de alcances o de miras.

Otros opinan lo contrario (27-febrero-2013):
"No voy a vender ninguna de mis reliquias bárbaras en el peor momento para vender en toda la historia humana"
FOFOA: Checkmate


----------



## ivanbg (11 Abr 2013)

Para ponernos en perspectiva: El Oro vs el Mercado


----------



## Outlander (11 Abr 2013)

Se esta preparando la gran hostia Euro .... quien sale del Oro?


----------



## Vox Popurrí (11 Abr 2013)

¿entonces es buen momento para comprar? o me espero un poquito más? a cuando regalen ese material tan preciado... a mi me la pela su valor, pero no sus propiedades.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Abr 2013)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> El oro baja pero cuanto poder adquisitivo han perdido las monedas. El yen ha caído un 9,5% frente al oro en 5 días hábiles desde el jueves pasado.
> 
> Oro de alta en el Registro Yen - Rush vender bisutería, Comprar monedas y Bares | Zero Hedge



¿Osea que el euro vale mas y por eso baja el oro?
... En los supermercados no estan de acuerdo contigo porque llenar el carrito cada vez cuesta mas euros


----------



## santia (11 Abr 2013)

Vox Popurrí dijo:


> ¿entonces es buen momento para comprar? o me espero un poquito más? a cuando regalen ese material tan preciado... a mi me la pela su valor, pero no sus propiedades.



Nunca es tarde para comprar una póliza de seguro si antes no se ha incendiado la casa.

Si se incendia la casa, tienes seguro.

Si no se incendia la casa, mejor. Ese oro te vendrá bien para tu jubilación pues te habrá conservado, sin ningún riesgo, poder adquisitivo. Y si aún así no lo necesitas, pues se lo pasas a tus descendientes explicándoles antes todo esto de la póliza, los incendios, etc.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Abr 2013)

santia dijo:


> Nunca es tarde para comprar una póliza de seguro si antes no se ha incendiado la casa.
> 
> Si se incendia la casa, tienes seguro.
> 
> Si no se incendia la casa, mejor. *Ese oro te vendrá bien para tu jubilación pues te habrá conservado, sin ningún riesgo, poder adquisitivo*. Y si aún así no lo necesitas, pues se lo pasas a tus descendientes explicándoles antes todo esto de la póliza, los incendios, etc.









*-11,62%*







*-6,10%*

Explícame eso otra vez de lo del poder adquisitivo ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Te lo explico yo: la inmensa mayoría de los tenedores de oro de este foro no han comprado en máximos de septiembre de 2011. De 245 euros en el año 2000 a 1250 euros que cuesta ahora una onza. Ahora considera la evolución de precios y sueldos a lo largo de esta década y pico. ¿Te queda más claro lo del poder adquisitivo?



Con dos cojones!!!


----------



## hydra69 (11 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Te lo explico yo: la inmensa mayoría de los tenedores de oro de este foro no han comprado en máximos de septiembre de 2011. De 245 euros en el año 2000 a 1250 euros que cuesta ahora una onza. Ahora considera la evolución de precios y sueldos a lo largo de esta década y pico. ¿Te queda más claro lo del poder adquisitivo?



La inmensa mayoría.....y eso que es un acto de fe?.Lo dices por que si...

Eres representante del club de tenedores del foro?...

Venga vete al pairo..tu hablas por ti mismo y por tus oros..y punto no me vengas con milongas.

El tío que compró hace un año oro lleva en perdidas un 6% y el que compro hace un año un 11% desde luego,son grandes rentabilidades.

El resto pues ellos verán si quieren hacer un buy and hold y quedarse desplumados.


----------



## Artan0 (11 Abr 2013)

Imperio Romano: con menos de una onza de oro te comprabas una buena túnica, de calidad.

En la actualidad: con una onza de compras un buen traje a medida.


ESO es conservar poder adquisitivo. 

¿Quieres saber que te podrás comprar con 1000€/$/ Bitcoins dentro de 2000 años? NADA DE NADA POR QUE NO EXISTIRAN


----------



## Shui (11 Abr 2013)

Al final el forero keynesian va a tener razón y nosotros vamos a ser los judíos y los maestros de la ley. El SP en maximos y el oro deflactando :8:


----------



## hydra69 (11 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Vete al pairo tú. Yo no te he faltado al respeto. ¿Eres imbécil o qué? El oro ha hecho el recorrido que te digo, ¿por qué hay que tomar como referencia los máximos puntuales de un mes concreto, cuando la cotización lleva desarrollándose DOCE años, y es lógico que la mayoría hayan comprado a lo largo de esos DOCE años, y sólamente unos pocos hayan comprado en máximos?



No son máximos puntuales, de la serie de precios he cogido los intervalos de tiempo más cercanos.

Es decir 6 meses y un año..y ojo que para dos años ya se está torciendo.


----------



## maragold (11 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> *-11,62%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eche cuentas...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html


----------



## Artan0 (11 Abr 2013)

Otro ejemplo de conservación de poder adquisitivo.

25 pesetas de 1884







25 pesetas de 1890







A día de hoy: 

Con las primeras , te puedes limpiar el culo si quieres. Ese es su valor.

Con las segundas ,seguramente podrás comprarte una cantidad parecida de huevos, cereales o carne que en 1890.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Abr 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Eche cuentas...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html



168511€

10k eypos menos de plusvis.A día de hoy.Esto es un mes después.


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Abr 2013)

Parece que lo que se ha ido a la mierda es el "oro de la era moderna" (pirita, oro de los tontos) llamada Bitcoin.


----------



## Gimli (11 Abr 2013)

Pues yo estoy pensando en pillarme alguna onzita, quizas unas alfonsinas e incluso alguna isabelina... no se a que viene este revuelo, me parece un momento estupendo para cargar un poquito.


----------



## maragold (11 Abr 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Eche cuentas...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html





hydra69 dijo:


> 168511€
> 
> 10k eypos menos de plusvis.A día de hoy.Esto es un mes después.




Casi 100.000€ de plusvalías... sí, sí... :bla:


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (11 Abr 2013)

jojojo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2013)

Un poco "cansinos" con la bajada de los Metales preciosos. De momento, no veo grandes oscilaciones y sí un largo lateral, de manera que no hay motivos para alarmarse. En mi caso he podido hacer otras pequeñas compras y así sigo estando muy mucho más tranquilo que tener un "exceso" de liquidez en las cuentas bancarias.

Están muy equivocados quienes piensen que ya están solucionados los problemas del "papel moneda" con la entrada de dinero oriental, sobre todo japonés, para comprar deuda europea y también las ultimas subidas bursátiles. Sigue siendo más de lo mismo: una "patada" más...

Por cierto, en breve tengo que renovar el seguro de la vivienda, y cuando venza, si no ha pasado nada perderé el importe del mismo, pero si pasa pues me lo "solucionará"... Dicho esto, en el caso de los Metales preciosos, mientras no venda, siguen estando ahí, de forma "física", con valor "real", y no en el "aire"...

No, la "mierda" no está en los Metales preciosos, sino en el "aire" y las "intoxicaciones" alrededor del mismo.


----------



## ivanbg (12 Abr 2013)

Todo el mundo dice que los metales van mal, asi que:

ley del sentimiento contrario

Básicamente se trata de hacer lo contrario de lo que piensa la mayoría.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Todo el mundo dice que los metales van mal, asi que:
> 
> ley del sentimiento contrario
> 
> Básicamente se trata de hacer lo contrario de lo que piensa la mayoría.



jajjaa, me recuerdas a un judio que conoci hace muchos años. El viejo me decia ... 
"Tu compra cuando todos vendan y vende cuando todos compren, siempre ganarás"


----------



## ivanbg (12 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> jajjaa, me recuerdas a un judio que conoci hace muchos años. El viejo me decia ...
> "Tu compra cuando todos vendan y vende cuando todos compren, siempre ganarás"



Es que cuando los grandes medios de comunicacion y los bancos se ponen del mismo lado... es que algo quieren hacer... y les conviene que los demás hagamos lo contrario


----------



## platanoes (12 Abr 2013)

Artan0 dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de conservación de poder adquisitivo.
> 
> 25 pesetas de 1884
> 
> ...



¿Serias tan amable de indicarme donde puedo conseguir esos billetes del año 1884 a 15 centimos de euros? ... es que a con estos precios no me importaría ampliar mi pequeña colección numismática.


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

Pero que m..... es esto?
No tenía que estar el metal este amarillo en 4000$ /onza?
Verguenza os tenía que dar a la gente que ha estado vendiendo todas esas chorradas durante los 3 últimos años. 
Ridículo, vamos.


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Pero que m..... es esto?
> No tenía que estar el metal este amarillo en 4000$ /onza?



Los futuros del metal no son el metal. Al precio que el COMEX ha puesto los futuros ya no encuentras nada en Asia, tradicionalmente el mercado que mueve mas metal.


----------



## Tonyina (12 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Todo el mundo dice que los metales van mal, asi que:
> 
> ley del sentimiento contrario
> 
> Básicamente se trata de hacer lo contrario de lo que piensa la mayoría.



Pues no me fio yo mucho de esa teoría. Porque por esa regla de tres tendríamos que comprar preferentes y Bankias como locos. Pero me da a mi que la mayoría tiene razón y son un mal invento. A los hechos de los últimos meses me remito.

Si todo el pueblo huye del incendio, no corras hacia el fuego hombre.


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

Cuando las mujeres empiecen a hablar mal del metal, vended. 

De momento, a la hembra humana le sudan mucho el potorro las sesudas opiniones de sus maridos que comparten en el bar y en los foros de interné... que si la alpaca también es amarilla, que el latón sienta muy bien, bla.. bla...


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

De que hablas? Hace 3 años acabo de decir, los gurús pronosticaban un metal por encima de los 4.000$ x onza para los siguientes 3 años. Y dónde estamos? En el mismo sitio en que estábamos. Ridículamente ridículo.


----------



## Condor (12 Abr 2013)

El valor del oro es de 950 dólares la onza, hasta entonces no tocar.

Y cuando llegue a ese precio hablamos de nuevo; mientras tanto que lo compre Arruinaeitor y gensindineroalavista


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2013)

El valor del Oro hace unos minutos era de aproximadamente $ 1543 la Onza, por tanto hablar de niveles de $ 950 la Onza pues entra dentro de la "teoría especulativa". También se podría argumentar lo contrario si pusiéramos un "precio fijo" al alza. Yo no voy a caer en ese error, es más en el tiempo que he escrito comentarios al respecto nunca me he pronunciado sobre una cifra concreta.

Otra cosa muy diferente es que mis "percepciones" me indiquen que a futuro los Metales preciosos, tanto el Oro como la Plata, cotizarán muy al alza, pero ya digo que son simples "percepciones", por tanto las "mías", que a fin de cuentas son las que me importan... Como no estoy "especulando" pues el riesgo es mínimo, porque de momento tengo "dinero" y me lo gasto en lo que estimo más oportuno. Además, soy coleccionista de Numismática y primo el "Premium" porque me gusta más y porque puedo. Por tanto, yo lo tengo muy claro... Eso no quita que pueda estar "equivocado" para los demás, pero -repito- mí intención no es vender mis Metales preciosos, al contrario comprar más y que alguien los herede...

¡Ah! y ojalá vea el Oro a los $ 950 la Onza... ¡Me voy a poner las botas!


----------



## Condor (12 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El valor del Oro hace unos minutos era de aproximadamente $ 1543 la Onza, por tanto hablar de niveles de $ 950 la Onza pues entra dentro de la "teoría especulativa". También se podría argumentar lo contrario si pusiéramos un "precio fijo" al alza. Yo no voy a caer en ese error, es más en el tiempo que he escrito comentarios al respecto nunca me he pronunciado sobre una cifra concreta.
> 
> Otra cosa muy diferente es que mis "percepciones" me indiquen que a futuro los Metales preciosos, tanto el Oro como la Plata, cotizarán muy al alza, pero ya digo que son simples "percepciones", por tanto las "mías", que a fin de cuentas son las que me importan... Como no estoy "especulando" pues el riesgo es mínimo, porque de momento tengo "dinero" y me lo gasto en lo que estimo más oportuno. Además, soy coleccionista de Numismática y primo el "Premium" porque me gusta más y porque puedo. Por tanto, yo lo tengo muy claro... Eso no quita que pueda estar "equivocado" para los demás, pero -repito- mí intención no es vender mis Metales preciosos, al contrario comprar más y que alguien los herede...
> 
> ¡Ah! y ojalá vea el Oro a los $ 950 la Onza... ¡Me voy a poner las botas!




Desde que has escrito hasta ahora ya ha perdido 13 dólares más... un valor refugio COJONUDO

Todos los metaleros insisten en que el oro nunca baja y callan como putas cuándo ven indicadores de que puede bajar.

El que compró a 25 dólares la onza aún puede aguantar, pero las risas se van borrando a medida que nos acercamos a los 1400...


----------



## maragold (12 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> El valor del oro es de 950 dólares la onza, hasta entonces no tocar.
> 
> Y cuando llegue a ese precio hablamos de nuevo; mientras tanto que lo compre Arruinaeitor y gensindineroalavista



Por más que se os explica a los pro-papelitos de colores no hay manera.

*Los que defendemos proteger parte de nuestros activos en metal, compramos todos los meses, independientemente del valor del metal en ese momento.*

A ver si así nos vamos enterando... :bla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Desde que has escrito hasta ahora ya ha perdido 13 dólares más... un valor refugio COJONUDO
> 
> Todos los metaleros insisten en que el oro nunca baja y callan como putas cuándo ven indicadores de que puede bajar.



Bueno, yo "puta" no soy, tú no sé... ¡Tú sabrás! Aunque la verdad es que me importa un pito... ¿Qué c... sabes tú lo que yo pierdo o gano? Cuando compré la mayor parte de mi Oro lo hice en una horquilla entre los $ 600-800 la Onza y, desde entonces, he comprado muy poco, casi residual. Sí, en cambio, que en los actuales tiempos soy comprador neto de la Plata y está recogido en mis comentarios de los últimos meses.

Pues, SI, en mi caso, los Metales preciosos continúan siendo un valor "refugio" MUY, PERO QUE MUY ¡COJONUDO!


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Desde que has escrito hasta ahora ya ha perdido 13 dólares más... un valor refugio COJONUDO
> 
> Todos los metaleros insisten en que el oro nunca baja y callan como putas cuándo ven indicadores de que puede bajar.
> 
> El que compró a 25 dólares la onza aún puede aguantar, pero las risas se van borrando a medida que nos acercamos a los 1400...



Primero la vivienda, el 70% de España se metio de un modo u otro dentro de ese negocio.
Luego, meses atras, no podias hablar de burbuja en los metales. Todos te hablaban de Mike Malone y sus videos, te mostraban graficos del avance de los precios, y hasta te hacian calculos de cuanto ganarias por mes por onza almacenada. Vamos, que vivias de rentas con 10K
Dias tras fue el bitcoin, todo dios a comprarlos y ahora los venden por debajo de la cotizacion tan devaluada que tienen o no los compra nadie.
Y ahora que?... Acciones Santander?


----------



## maragold (12 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Primero la vivienda, el 70% de España se metio de un modo u otro dentro de ese negocio.
> Luego, meses atras, no podias hablar de burbuja en los metales. Todos te hablaban de Mike Malone y sus videos, te mostraban graficos del avance de los precios, y hasta te hacian calculos de cuanto ganarias por mes por onza almacenada. Vamos, que vivias de rentas con 10K
> Dias tras fue el bitcoin, todo dios a comprarlos y ahora los venden por debajo de la cotizacion tan devaluada que tienen o no los compra nadie.
> Y ahora que?... Acciones Santander?



Podrías indicarme dónde puedo conseguir oro físico a precio de spot???

Gracias!

:bla:


----------



## Tonyina (12 Abr 2013)

Hoy he dado una vuelta por el barrio y he visto dos tiendas de compro oro cerradas con el cartel de "Se alquila". Ahí queda eso.


----------



## Corew (12 Abr 2013)

Ya se han llevado todo el oro que tenian los miserables. Al que le queda algo, no necesitara venderlo.

En Canarias, hace ya tiempo que desaparecieron esos negocios.


----------



## darkness (12 Abr 2013)

Hasta hace poco pensaba que el oro no era mas que una burbuja mas. Pero visto como está evolucionando el tema de la deuda y como le dan a la impresora dando patadas hacia adelante, me parece que el oro es una opción imprescindible para preservar valor a largo plazo. No digo que sea la única, pero si una de las principales a tener en cuenta.


----------



## hydra69 (12 Abr 2013)

Rompió los 1550$,es decir el soporte/referencia de hace exactamente un año(que tocó 2 veces) y ya busca los 1500$,actualmente el precio está en 1505$


Si lo rompe el objetivo son los 1400$


----------



## Arctic (12 Abr 2013)

Las caídas del oro tienen un efecto curioso. Los antimetales que por aquí resoplan se alegran. Y los metaleros, yo por lo menos, nos alegramos más aún por poder seguir acaparando en formato físico. Felicidad generalizada!


----------



## Ninonino (12 Abr 2013)

Estaba controlando el precio por kitco y coininvestdirect. Los de coininvestdirect, que siempre suelen vender unos 10€ más barato que Kitco, estaban vendiendo las maples a 1182€ y de repente se cayó la página por unos segundos. Cuando volvió, la maple estaba de repente a 1236€.
Se ve que perdían dinero vendiendo al precio de cotización, que sigue bajando, y lo subieron.


----------



## San Karlillo (12 Abr 2013)

Chungo , chungo o se va a los 1400 o vuelve a rebotar como una pelota.


----------



## Mochuelo (12 Abr 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Estaba controlando el precio por kitco y coininvestdirect. Los de coininvestdirect, que siempre suelen vender unos 10€ más barato que Kitco, estaban vendiendo las maples a 1182€ y de repente se cayó la página por unos segundos. Cuando volvió, la maple estaba de repente a 1236€.
> Se ve que perdían dinero vendiendo al precio de cotización, que sigue bajando, y lo subieron.



Curiosamente miraba soberanos 2013 en la misma pagina i pasaron de 283 a 295... confirmo la jugada ienso:


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

Está rompiendo todos los soportes, y lo peor de todo es que nadie tiene ni p... idea del por qué.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 17:25 ----------

Estamos en cifras de junio de 2011

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 17:27 ----------

Las crisis no lanzaban el oro por los aires? Por lo visto esto por lo que atrevesamos es solamente un amago de crisis.


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Está rompiendo todos los soportes, y lo peor de todo es que nadie tiene ni p... idea del por qué.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 17:25 ----------
> 
> ...



ZeroHedge acaba de dar una explicación, pero es complicada de entender... por los menos para mí...


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

Dónde está esa explicación? A ver si yo la entiendo.


----------



## Ninonino (12 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Dónde está esa explicación? A ver si yo la entiendo.



Japanese Bonds vs Gold: Is This Why Commodities Are Selling Off? | Zero Hedge

First Bitcoin, Now Gold: All Alterantive Currencies Must Be Crushed | Zero Hedge


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ZeroHedge acaba de dar una explicación, pero es complicada de entender... por los menos para mí...



Dice que se dispara la volatilidad de los bonos japos, lo que aumenta el riesgo de los tenedores (bancos) obligándoles a *vender los bonos o provisionar*.

Están escogiendo provisionar para no joder a Japón y el único activo que les queda es el oro. Por eso están vendendo.

Volatilidad:


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Abr 2013)

entonces el problema es que la QE bestial de japón está jodiendo a sus bonos...

Es curioso, si es así, una QE está haciendo bajar el oro... alucinante


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

Sí eso es.
Ahora la clave está en saber cuando le meten el freno de mano porque de momento no para de caer.


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> entonces el problema es que la QE bestial de japón está jodiendo a sus bonos...
> 
> Es curioso, si es así, una QE está haciendo bajar el oro... alucinante



Ya sabemos que donde hay un vendedor hay un comprador. El Oro sale en masa del ámbito de influencia occidental en dirección al otro bloque, así que ya sabemos quién va a dictar las reglas mañana.


----------



## el ganador (12 Abr 2013)

Algo de efecto también deben tener las 10 toneladas de oro de Chipre (para pagar algo del rescate)

Plan de venta de lingotes de Chipre debilita precios del oro - Terra


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

el ganador dijo:


> Algo de efecto también deben tener las 10 toneladas de oro de Chipre (para pagar algo del rescate)
> 
> Plan de venta de lingotes de Chipre debilita precios del oro - Terra



Como estrategia comercial anunciar una venta masiva a bombo y platillo para vender a menor precio es estúpido. Por tanto esas declaraciones solo van dirigidas a manipular el precio a la baja, y esto a su vez indica cual es la tendencia real.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Abr 2013)

1500, ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

A ver si recupera y cierra al menos en 1520


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Abr 2013)

1500 es una resistencia muy grande.
Se va a quedar ahí rebotando un tiempo y luego no sabemos si bajará o si subira, dependerá de los indicadores económicos. ::


----------



## Ninonino (12 Abr 2013)

Esto es un culebrón, es imposible despegarse de la pantalla.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Abr 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Podrías indicarme dónde puedo conseguir oro físico a precio de spot???
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> :bla:



El lunes en cuanto el oro pegue otro bajon como el de hoy te cuento donde puedes conseguir al spot y por menos tambien


----------



## Mediterrand (12 Abr 2013)

Esto va parriba...


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Abr 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Las caídas del oro tienen un efecto curioso. Los antimetales que por aquí resoplan se alegran. Y los metaleros, yo por lo menos, nos alegramos más aún por poder seguir acaparando en formato físico. Felicidad generalizada!



No es que los antimetaleros se alegren porque el oro baje el precio. El caso es que la realidad es que se esta evidenciando de que el oro no es un refugio de nada como siempre se hablo. Eso es un cuento que Mike Malone difundió para vender lingotillos por todo el mundo.


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Abr 2013)

No os alegreis porque a muchos nos a pillado a contra pie.
Por ahí dice alguno que el lunes subirá, pero aquí ya cualquier cosa puede pasar.


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Eso es un cuento que Mike Malone difundió para vender lingotillos por todo el mundo.



Va a ser que el oro como refugio, con varios milenios a sus espaldas, lo inventó el señor que dices antesdeayer.

A ver si la gente piensa antes de escribir la primera chorrada que se les pasa por la azotea.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 23:39 ----------




jaimito2 dijo:


> Por ahí dice alguno que el lunes subirá, pero aquí ya cualquier cosa puede pasar.



Un depósito, un plan de pensiones, unas acciones de bolsa, unos bonos patrióticos... todo son opciones mejores que el oro, la plata, el petróleo. Especialmente hoy que todo el sistema están en la más atroz de las bancarrotas están desesperados por hacérnoslo ver así.

No os fijéis en el hombre que está detrás de las cortinas, creeos el show.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2013)

¡Lástima! porque muchos parecen haber comprado Metales preciosos a "corto", por no decir "cortísimo" plazo... Se han equivocado de "producto" o no lo han "entendido". 

A mí eso me ha pasado con el BitCoin, no lo he "entendido" y he pasado del "producto"... Que tampoco es una "crítica" al mismo, pero como ejemplo puede servir.

Aunque uno sigue pensando a la "antigua" y prefiere el "pájaro en mano que ciento volando"...


----------



## maragold (12 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> El lunes en cuanto el oro pegue otro bajon como el de hoy te cuento donde puedes conseguir al spot y por menos tambien



Espero impaciente con un manojo de yenes... ;-)


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Va a ser que el oro como refugio, con varios milenios a sus espaldas, lo inventó el señor que dices antesdeayer.
> 
> A ver si la gente piensa antes de escribir la primera chorrada que se les pasa por la azotea.



Lo siento, la proxima vez te pregunto a cuanto has comprado tus onzas antes de arruinarte en fin de semana. 
El oro tiene un valor esable (desde hace varios milenios si te gusta) que esta hinchado desde hace pocos años por publicidades engañosas como las de ese hombre y ahora poco a poco se va acomodando nuevamente a su valor real.
Pues lo dicho, antes de escribir la primera chorrada que se te cruce por la cabeza, leete cualqueira de los cientos de graficos que hay en google sobre la evolucion del oro en estos años y aprende

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 23:52 ----------

Son casi las 12 de la noche y solo queda la gente que defiende el oro como valor refugio.

¿Será que quienes tienen onzas de ro en casa no pueden dormir esta noche?






---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 23:54 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Espero impaciente con un manojo de yenes... ;-)



Compra santader, brilla menos pero rinde mas


----------



## GenEgoista (13 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> esta hinchado desde hace pocos años por publicidades engañosas



Ah! publicidades engañosas... dos décadas con los medios controlados hablando del oro en términos de _"reliquia bárbara"_ tenían la intención que inflar el precio, verdad? Dos décadas anunciando a bombo y platillo ventas de los bancos centrales antes de que sucediesen tenían la intención de inflar el precio, verdad? 

Y el que un activo de oferta inelástica suba de precio al ritmo de la masa monetaria debe ser obra del diablo también :bla:

De verdad, cuesta entender el micromundo en el que algunos vivís.



Rafacoins dijo:


> Compra santader, brilla menos pero rinde mas



Sesuda recomendación, meter la pasta precisamente donde el mensaje sibliminal de los ataques a los depósitos y a los metales te dice que tiene que ir. Ovejitas enterad con la lana al corral que os va a quedar guapo el pelo al cero, ya lo veréis.


----------



## Arctic (13 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No es que los antimetaleros se alegren porque el oro baje el precio. El caso es que la realidad es que se esta evidenciando de que el oro no es un refugio de nada como siempre se hablo. Eso es un cuento que Mike Malone difundió para vender lingotillos por todo el mundo.



Intentas sentar cátedra y no hay por donde cogerlo. Basas tus conclusiones en una observación cortoplacista. La preservación de valor hay que buscarla, no vale con comprar oro un dia y ya. Se trata de establecer un sistema de compras periódicas sin considerar el precio. 

Estas caidas que estamos viviendo no son preocupantes. Y más cuando se dan por un cúmulo de variadas circunstancias cuyo denominador común es la estupidez desmedida del personal. 

Yo aquí y ahora te digo que estamos en un momento excelente para comprar oro y plata. Comprando el lunes que viene y la misma cantidad de dinero todos los días 15 de por ejemplo los próximos 24 meses se va a obtener excelentes frutos.


----------



## Vidar (13 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins, vende y asume pérdidas. Yo el lunes A PRIMERA HORA voy a encargar unos KILOS.





Guardalo!.

.


----------



## Sancho Panza (13 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> No os alegreis porque a muchos nos a pillado a contra pie.
> Por ahí dice alguno que el lunes subirá, pero aquí ya cualquier cosa puede pasar.



Lo cierto es que ha habido momentos de pánico (como la crisis e incertidumbre de Chipre) y el oro ha estado casi plano.

Probablemente es esos momentos ya estaba "cayendo", pero el pánico lo evitó.

De todas formas esto demuestra que el mercado del oro lo pueden mover unas cuantas (y pocas) manos fuertes... el resto lo hace el rebaño.

*Pienso que las enormes papelerías que han puesto en marcha los japoneses tendrán respuesta en otro países... al final no habrá cabras suficientes para tanto papel... los metales no han dicho aún la última palabra.*


----------



## Oncle Picsou (13 Abr 2013)

A mi me gusta que haya gente que sea en contra del oro y de la plata, asi se puede comprar mas barato. Y como ellos, o los equivalentes franceses de ellos, son mis futuros compradores, no voy a decirles que se equivocan ! No, no, no !
Ustedes tienen razon, señores, el oro es una reliqua barbara, y la plata, una barbaridad a echar a la basura. Todo eso no vale nada, o mejor dicho, habria que ser pagado por detenerlo (Es que como la mayoria de los metales, la plata y el oro son toxicos, no se pueden comer, y sobre todo, no se pueden convertir en hornigon ! Asi que...)

Y si no...


----------



## motoendurero (13 Abr 2013)

pues yo tengo brittanias de hace unos años que compré, creo que por 22€

ahora... las brittanis están por unos 26€


¿sabeis por cuento podría venderlas las que tengo mas antiguas? Pues desde 45 hasta los 35€.

como veis... a mi me interesa que baje la plata para cargar un nuevo lote de brittanis del 2013 que venderá en el 2113.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Abr 2013)

El valor del oro es constante.
Comprando oro ni se gana ni se pierde. Se atesora.
Por que si no los bancos centrales lo guardan?
La referencia para determinar la riqueza de los países son las reservas de oro.
Ahora el oro parece que baja pero lo que pasa en realidad es una revalorización de dólar. ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2013)

Y el Dólar SI que es una "mierda pinchada en un palo"...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y el Dólar SI que es una "mierda pinchada en un palo"...



Todas las divisas lo son en el largo plazo.
En tanto que para evitar la economía colapse siempre será necesario imprimir más divisas en digital. ::


----------



## Pablo Villa (13 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Osea que el euro vale mas y por eso baja el oro?
> ... En los supermercados no estan de acuerdo contigo porque llenar el carrito cada vez cuesta mas euros



Claro que hay inflación. Y por narices , estan manipulando el precio del oro.

Esto va mas alla de la cotización. Estamos presenciando en directo, un pulso brutal, histórico, una batalla abierta sin tregua entre "ellos" y nosotros.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Yo vi la luz hace poco: cuantos más dólares imprimen, más se revaloriza el dolar.
> 
> Desde entonces  es mi luz y mi guía.
> 
> ::



Las últimas noticias de USA se refieren a recortes, recortes quiere decir que dejan de imprimir, como es el caso europeo. ienso:


----------



## ivanbg (13 Abr 2013)

No se imprime = No funciona
Se imprime = No funciona
.........
¿Qué funciona? = Oro/Plata


----------



## Sancho Panza (13 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> No se imprime = No funciona
> Se imprime = No funciona
> .........
> ¿Qué funciona? = Oro/Plata



Ya digo yo que después de lo del banco central japonés va a haber mucha papelería por todo el planeta... no va a haber cabras suficientes para masticar tanto papel. ienso:


----------



## jaimito2 (13 Abr 2013)

Después de la host... de ayer, la pregunta sería: y ahora qué?
Vamos a ver como sigue perdiendo valor=precio, o lo de ayer hemos de tomarlo como algo puntual, no se sabe muy bien el por qué pero como digo algo puntual que suele ocurrir cada cierto tiempo?
Resumiendo: hacia abajo o hacia arriba?


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Después de la host... de ayer, la pregunta sería: y ahora qué?
> Vamos a ver como sigue perdiendo valor=precio, o lo de ayer hemos de tomarlo como algo puntual, no se sabe muy bien el por qué pero como digo algo puntual que suele ocurrir cada cierto tiempo?
> Resumiendo: hacia abajo o hacia arriba?



Yo lo veo como algo puntual, el oro y la plata hay que observarlos a largo plazo, comprar oro y plata no es válido para personas que se acojonan porque se den caídas de 10, 20 %. 

Tengamos en cuenta que las acciones principalmente en USA están burbujeadas y esto ocurre porque el exceso de M que a través de bancos apoyados por la FED, va ahí precisamente, a inflar precios artificialmente. El PER de las acciones usanas es bastante alto ahora mismo, y recordemos que el PER es un indicador bastante elocuente de lo que ocurre. Por fundamentales de las empresas, teniendo en cuenta el entorno económico no tiene mucho sentido lo que está ocurriendo con el S&P 500 que no para de subir. La economía usana, nivel de empleo, crecimiento manufacturero, todo esto es decepcionante después de haber inyectado tanto dinero en la economía, parece que no les ha funcionado el multiplicador keynesiano.

Para los que critican a los metales preciosos, recordarles también el crack del 29 en la bolsa de valores que fue el detonante de toda la crisis, deflación y pobreza que continuo en los 30. Si los metales se pueden pegar esta ostia, las acciones se pueden pegar una mayor.

En el tema de los bonos ocurre algo similar, si dejan de imprimir billetes, pues van a tener que recurrir a las quitas, porque esa deuda es impagable, quien sale ganando => los activos reales.

La clave estará en ver como se comportan todos los precios relativos, oro - bolsa, oro - dinero FIAT - y está muy claro que un dólar de ahora tiene muchísima menos capacidad adquisitiva que un dólar en 1980, aunque sólo sea por eso, los activos reales no burbujeados - p.e pisos no comprados en 2003- 2008 - han funcionado como reserva de valor -.


----------



## ivanbg (13 Abr 2013)

Las noticias en la actualidad son asi:


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Rafacoins, vende y asume pérdidas. Yo el lunes A PRIMERA HORA voy a encargar unos KILOS.
> Guardalo!.
> .



Yo no tengo oro que vender, pero si sigue bajando de seguro comprare tambien aunque desde luego que si lo hago, no sera por encima de los 30€/gramo... 
¿un mes mas?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Después de la host... de ayer, la pregunta sería: y ahora qué?
> Vamos a ver como sigue perdiendo valor=precio, o lo de ayer hemos de tomarlo como algo puntual, no se sabe muy bien el por qué pero como digo algo puntual que suele ocurrir cada cierto tiempo?
> Resumiendo: hacia abajo o hacia arriba?



Hombre, está claro que el "palo" de ayer fue considerable, además de una "declaración de intenciones" que hay que saber "interpretar". A corto plazo, no me fijaría mucho en las cotizaciones, porque los mercados están tan manipulados que es imposible montar una estrategía y mucho menos en unos activos que están siendo tan fuertemente atacados, aparte de la "pasta" que se precisa para hacer esto. Bueno, JP Morgan y Goldman Sachs saben mucho de esto...

Para aquellos que todavía pensamos comprar pues pienso que lo mejor es esperar a que se aclare el panorama, sin prisas, pues los soportes actuales se pueden perder y la caída todavía puede ser importante. Incluso si "rebota" desde los niveles actuales me esperaría, pues puede ser una simple "trampa"... Hay que ser "gato viejo" para entender estos movimientos.

De todas formas, cuanto más se acerca un activo a un precio "infravalorado", aunque esto sea muy "subjetivo", más atractivo es. Como te dice j.w.pepper todo es cuestión de tiempo y precio. Por ejemplo, algunos compramos la vivienda en el año 1991, por tanto no ha dejado de ser una gran inversión...


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Después de la host... de ayer, la pregunta sería: y ahora qué?
> Vamos a ver como sigue perdiendo valor=precio, o lo de ayer hemos de tomarlo como algo puntual, no se sabe muy bien el por qué pero como digo algo puntual que suele ocurrir cada cierto tiempo?
> Resumiendo: hacia abajo o hacia arriba?



... y ya que estamos: ¿Alguien sabe el numero ganador de los Euromillones?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Eso de que el oro y la plata hay que verlos a largo plazo suena muy keynesianista......una contradicción de la escuela austriaca
> 
> Otro contrasentido es escuchar que el oro no baja sino que corrige.
> 
> Y otro paso de puntillas es que para ser un refugio contra la inflación lleva 1000 dólares de desventaja respecto a la inflación acumulada desde 1980




Hola, Condor: Mira, el pasado año escribí en varios medios dedicados a la Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Uno de ellos fue en foropesetas, y allí en un hilo titulado "Para los METALEROS", con fecha 19 Diciembre 2012, edité lo que ahora extracto:

"¡Ojo! que tengo claro que un buen día meterán un "hachazo" (podrían llevarla hasta los 22 $ la Onza) para que cunda el pánico y "apoderarse" de los Metales que muchos particulares se sacarían con toda seguridad."

Bien, aunque era general, tanto para el Oro como la Plata, me refería especialmente a ésta última que no es ningún secreto que goza de mis preferencias. En aquellas fechas el Oro cotizaba, si no recuerdo mal, alrededor de los $ 1700 la Onza. Pongo este metal porque es el que suelo utilizar como referencia en mis compras sobre la Plata.

Lo mismo creo recordar que ya lo había escrito por el mes de Junio. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, es muy simple, que no hace falta "clarividencia" alguna, sino "tablas" y yo llevo muchos décadas, que son muchos años, en el tema del ahorro/inversión, de manera que lo que está sucediendo no me sorprende ni a mí ni a la mayoría de los "metaleros". Es decir, que uno ya cuenta con que pasen estas cosas y que, a fin de cuentas, forman parte del "juego". 

Aunque lo de los $ 22 la Onza todavía falta verlo... Pero ya ves que "imposible" para algunos no lo era, no lo es y no lo será...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (14 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Condor: Mira, el pasado año escribí en varios medios dedicados a la Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Uno de ellos fue en foropesetas, y allí en un hilo titulado "Para los METALEROS", con fecha 19 Diciembre 2012, edité lo que ahora extracto:
> 
> "¡Ojo! que tengo claro que un buen día meterán un "hachazo" (podrían llevarla hasta los 22 $ la Onza) para que cunda el pánico y "apoderarse" de los Metales que muchos particulares se sacarían con toda seguridad."
> 
> ...



Yo no haría demasiado caso a condor, y mucho menos me curraría explicaciones. ¿Tú estás a gusto con tus metales? Pues ya. Hasta los trolles dicen que comprarían con el oro a $1000, pues ya está. Tampoco hay que explicarles más por que muchos de ellos son igual de metaleros que nosotros pero sólo a precio de chollo.

.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Abr 2013)

Yo despues de analizar mucho la situación ya tengo claro que lo que pretenden las manos fuertes a traves de sus entes globales es reventar la reserva de oro de los PIIGS, todo este tinglado de movimientos bursátiles extraños ya empieza a revelar la verdadera cara de su naturaleza. ::


----------



## yeustemain (14 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo despues de analizar mucho la situación ya tengo claro que lo que pretenden las manos fuertes a traves de sus entes globales es reventar la reserva de oro de los PIIGS, todo este tinglado de movimientos bursátiles extraños ya empieza a revelar la verdadera cara de su naturaleza. ::



ahora me entero que tenemos oro de que cantidad dispone españa


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo despues de analizar mucho la situación ya tengo claro que lo que pretenden las manos fuertes a traves de sus entes globales es reventar la reserva de oro de los PIIGS, todo este tinglado de movimientos bursátiles extraños ya empieza a revelar la verdadera cara de su naturaleza. ::



bankiero: Yo apuntaría un poco más arriba. En realidad, el objetivo final en este "ataque" -ya vendrán otros...- son Italia y Francia, que a fin de cuentas son las que tienen unas reservas importantes de Oro a nivel mundial. Los que estamos por el "camino" somos "residuales" en comparación.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Abr 2013)

Reservas Oficiales de Oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo no haría demasiado caso a condor, y mucho menos me curraría explicaciones. ¿Tú estás a gusto con tus metales? Pues ya. Hasta los trolles dicen que comprarían con el oro a $1000, pues ya está. Tampoco hay que explicarles más por que muchos de ellos son igual de metaleros que nosotros pero sólo a precio de chollo.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: No es cuestión de hacer o no hacer caso. En el caso de Condor está clara su posición, que es legitima y respetable, pero escribo más para otros foreros que les gusta que les expliquen bien las cosas, a ser posible sin radicalismos, intentando cierta subjetividad, aunque difícil cuando uno lo tiene tan "claro".

¿Tú crees que un "antimetalero" compraría Metales preciosos a precio de "chollo"? Yo creo que no, aparte de que hay que tener liquidez que no necesites y no son tiempos para ello. Algunos que hemos sido "hormigas" pues aún tenemos con esa posibilidad, pero la mayor parte de la gente no, pues muchos han tenido que malvender sus joyas, etc.

Estamos asistiendo a uno de los mayores expolios que recuerda la sociedad. Entre los impuestos abusivos que pagamos, ya no te digo aquí en Cataluña, los pisos que se están quedando los bancos a costa de "rescatarlos" nosotros, el robo "legal" de las preferentes y subordinadas, los recortes en Sanidad y Enseñanza, etc. Encima hoy oígo las declaraciones del subnormal este de Montoro y te dices "para que mierda quiero el dinero en el banco"...

No, si uno ni es nazi ni comunista, pero no veas como deseo una "purga"... Porque mira que hay por "limpiar", y no sólo aquí en España, sino en casi todo el mundo.

Claro que me convencen los Metales preciosos y, a riesgo de "equivocarme", esta misma madrugada le he hecho un pequeño pedido a uno de mis proveedores habituales y que es también forero.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 06:31 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Reservas Oficiales de Oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Más "claro" que el agua... ¿No?


----------



## yeustemain (14 Abr 2013)

280 tn de oro según wikipedia daría para pagar la deuda?

---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 05:39 ----------

sale a 10k millones de € mas o menos con eso no pagamos ni intereses


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> 280 tn de oro según wikipedia daría para pagar la deuda?
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 05:39 ----------
> 
> sale a 10k millones de € mas o menos con eso no pagamos ni intereses



Nuestra deuda supera los 900.000 millones de Euros y el gramo de Oro de 24 kilates está a 36.32 Euros, por tanto como dices no hace falta hacer números... 

No hace mucho leí en un medio económico que si ahora nos pusiéramos a pagarla, sin solicitar más financiación, tardaríamos unos 60 años y hay que contar que tendríamos que crecer durante todo el período a un ritmo impensable.

Por consiguiente, la deuda es sencillamente impagable, pero no solamente la nuestra sino la de casi todo el planeta.


----------



## yeustemain (14 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Nuestra deuda supera los 900.000 millones de Euros y el gramo de Oro de 24 kilates está a 36.32 Euros, por tanto como dices no hace falta hacer números...
> 
> No hace mucho leí en un medio económico que si ahora nos pusiéramos a pagarla, sin solicitar más financiación, tardaríamos unos 60 años y hay que contar que tendríamos que crecer durante todo el período a un ritmo impensable.
> 
> Por consiguiente, la deuda es sencillamente impagable, pero no solamente la nuestra sino la de casi todo el planeta.



debemos como grecia, irlanda y portugal juntos que tienen pensado hacer embargos a gran escala? no me importaría cambiar de nacionalidad finlades o sueco me da igual yo quiero que nos rescaten, porque eso que dices de crecer y ser productivo como comprenderás me suena a chiste en este país


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> debemos como grecia, irlanda y portugal juntos que tienen pensado hacer embargos a gran escala? no me importaría cambiar de nacionalidad finlades o sueco me da igual yo quiero que nos rescaten



El "rescate" es lo peor que nos puede pasar. Para eso es mejor salir del Euro y que la deuda la pague su p. madre...


----------



## yeustemain (14 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El "rescate" es lo peor que nos puede pasar. Para eso es mejor salir del Euro y que la deuda la pague su p. madre...



me refiero a un rescate a lo troika , implantar un gobierno tecnócrata no creo que sea mala idea a los italianos creo que no les ha ido tan mal, está claro que no me refiero a un rescate de que nos den más crédito


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> me refiero a un rescate a lo troika , implantar un gobierno tecnócrata no creo que sea mala idea a los italianos creo que no les ha ido tan mal, está claro que no me refiero a un rescate de que nos den más crédito



La situación de Italia y España no son "comparables". De hecho, Italia es la tercera economía de la UE y los "problemas" ya están asomando a la segunda: Francia.

Un tecnócrata impuesto por la Troika no es una "solución", al contrario es una injerencia totalmente antidemocrática. ¿Quién le ha votado en Italia? Y en el caso de Monti ya se ha visto su "popularidad" en las urnas...

Mira, yeustemain, es tan fácil como darse una vuelta por Portugal y ver lo que ha supuesto el "rescate" para ese país. Lo mismo para Grecia, Irlanda y ahora Chipre.

Aquí, en España, se han de tomar medidas drásticas en cuanto a la gobernalidad del país, dejarse de recortes de todo tipo en lo que es esencial, fomentar el trabajo y no el despido, acabar con la corruptela política que asola el país y, por tanto, precisamos de otros gobernantes y que sean totalmente diferentes a lo que hemos conocido hasta ahora, porque de otra manera, con o sin rescate, vamos a acabar mal, pero que muy mal...


----------



## yeustemain (14 Abr 2013)

Y tú aún confías en que vamos a salir de canovas y sagasta? Yo ya no si hemos de pasarlo mal que sea de órdago para que prolongar el sufrimiento


----------



## Condor (14 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Nuestra deuda supera los 900.000 millones de Euros y el gramo de Oro de 24 kilates está a 36.32 Euros, por tanto como dices no hace falta hacer números...
> 
> No hace mucho leí en un medio económico que si ahora nos pusiéramos a pagarla, sin solicitar más financiación, tardaríamos unos 60 años y hay que contar que tendríamos que crecer durante todo el período a un ritmo impensable.
> 
> Por consiguiente*, la deuda es sencillamente impagable, pero no solamente la nuestra sino la de casi todo el planeta*.



Es impagable en oro, es impagable en plata y tampoco se puede pagar en dinero fiat, luego, el problema no es la deuda ya que no tiene solución a menos que se acepten las quitas y las quiebras


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Abr 2013)

que ganas tienen algunos joder.......
estos del economista en concreto parece que les va en ello la vida, dia si dia tambien dandole al oro.

Tres razones para ponerse 'corto' en oro - elEconomista.es


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> que ganas tienen algunos joder.......
> estos del economista en concreto parece que les va en ello la vida, dia si dia tambien dandole al oro.
> 
> Tres razones para ponerse 'corto' en oro - elEconomista.es



Porqué 1450 es una resistencia importante y 1500 no lo es?
Es una costumbre de los traders poner el buy limit del oro en esa terminación?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2013)

El oro está muy interesante. Sobrevendido y enfrentándonse a la MM200 en semanal, después de romper su soporte 1500/1530$

Saludos...


----------



## ivanbg (14 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Pues es una buena noticia. Esa gentuza siempre aconseja para desplumar, así que ya sabes.
> 
> En cuanto a que la deuda sea impagable, siempre las deudas se han pagado de la misma manera a estos niveles: se devalua el dinero fiat todo lo que haga falta para que la deuda se pueda devolver (hasta el punto que se vaya a devolver): si uno debe UN MILLON DE PESETAS en el año 75, es como si uno debiera UN PISO. Si se imprime a lo loco y se devalúa a lo bestia, se sigue debiendo UN MILLON DE PESETAS, pero ahora no se debe un piso, sino digamos... SEIS MIL EUROS, que no da para un piso, sino para la TERCERA PARTE DE UN COCHE.
> 
> Sin embargo, a la onza de oro no se la puede devaluar. Así que no es lo mismo guardar los ahorros en oro que en dinero fiat manipulable. Y cuanta más deuda haya, más razones hay para lo primero.



Que gran razon tiene usted


----------



## No Disparen (14 Abr 2013)

Hablo sin el conocimiento necesario para poder hacer grandes aseveraciones, pero si quería añadir un apunte.
1.- Mientras sea Merkel quien pilote la nave europea, no esperéis ver inflaciones desorbitadas, en Alemania por experiencias pasadas las tienen pánico. Puede haber quitas, pero no multiimpresiones de billetes, y Berlin tiene aliados: países nórdicos y Londres. 
2.-Tampoco hay plan B al euro.


----------



## Arctic (14 Abr 2013)

No Disparen dijo:


> Hablo sin el conocimiento necesario para poder hacer grandes aseveraciones, pero si quería añadir un apunte.
> 1.- Mientras sea Merkel quien pilote la nave europea, no esperéis ver inflaciones desorbitadas, en Alemania por experiencias pasadas las tienen pánico. Puede haber quitas, pero no multiimpresiones de billetes, y Berlin tiene aliados: países nórdicos y Londres.
> 2.-Tampoco hay plan B al euro.



Tus apuntes me parecen correctísimos, ahora bien:

1- En un mundo globalizado la inflación no se puede controlar por un único timonel. Menos aún la hiperinflación por causas del colapso y pérdida de confianza en el fiat money.

2- No solo no hay plan B. Tampoco hay plan A. Esto ha sido una estafa para devaluar artificialmente el Marco alemán. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente veía que era imposible meter en mismo circuito los Ferraris de los paises ricos con el coche de los picapiedra que conducimos los PIIGS. El euro es una aberración. No puede ni va a sobrevivir.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Abr 2013)

El euro tiene que devaluar pero antes de hacerlo van a apretar la soga todo lo que puedan. ::
Si matas la gallina de los huevos de oro de los paises deudores, entonces no habrá euros ni para ricos ni para pobres ni para nadie.


----------



## Malvender (15 Abr 2013)

Como se encuentre un yacimiento grande el oro bajará cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Es impagable en oro, es impagable en plata y tampoco se puede pagar en dinero fiat, luego, el problema no es la deuda ya que no tiene solución a menos que se acepten las quitas y las quiebras



Según la ortodoxia económica la única "solución", porque no hay otra es hacer una quita o condonación de la deuda, pero esto es más fácil de decir que de hacer. ¿Qué comportaría? El colapso financiero mundial y la quiebra de casi todo, sino todo, el sistema bancario.

Y ello nos llevaría a una situación de ingobernabilidad absoluta en las calles y, muy probablemente, a una III Guerra Mundial.

En esas hipotéticas situaciones, que ya se han dado en la Historia (el Siglo III del Imperio Romano es un buen referente), los Metales preciosos cobrarían mucho "valor", aunque éste sea una incógnita y, por tanto, nadie puede decir en ese nuevo "mundo" cuál sería su papel... Aunque las referencias históricas son las que son...

Saludos.


----------



## remonster (15 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Según la ortodoxia económica la única "solución", porque no hay otra es hacer una quita o condonación de la deuda, pero esto es más fácil de decir que de hacer. ¿Qué comportaría? El colapso financiero mundial y la quiebra de casi todo, sino todo, el sistema bancario.



La solución es muy simple y siempre ha sido la misma: Inflación.

La inflación se come la deuda.

USA no va a hacer default, ni va a devaluar el dólar de forma premeditada (sería inutilizar su mayor arma financiera). Van a crear un conflicto con IRan que haga multiplicar el precio del barril de crudo por mucho.


----------



## sstamov77 (15 Abr 2013)

Esta mañana el oro he bajado otra vez de golpe, se acerca a 1400...


----------



## ivanbg (15 Abr 2013)

¿Pero que problema hay en que el Oro baje? Tendran problemas lo que jueguen con papeles y ETFs, no los que compren físico... A esos les viene de maravilla que baje, mas onzas para el cuerpo... 

Los chinos se están forrando las casas con onzas en estos momentos, mientra en España nos seguimos quejando de nuestra situación sin hacer nada...


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Pero que problema hay en que el Oro baje?



Pues que el oro nuncabaja..es una gran hinbersión,se conserva el patrimonio...etc...

Algo así como los pisitos....,pero claro si dices esto en este foro,que curiosamente se llama "burbuja",se te saltan los metaleros de los cojones al cuello...

Bueno pues ale tomad otra taza de realidad..

el que imbirtió hace dos años está en tablas.(es decir cero plusvis,incluso con ligera minusvalias.)







La siguiente parada es con vistas a los himbersores de hace 5 años...,Si rompe los 1400$ de cabeza a los 1200....y de ahí al soporte/referencia de cinco años.







Eso si....los que compraron hace escasos meses...tienen su patrimonio intacto.


----------



## anitalafantastica (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pues que el oro nuncabaja..es una gran hinbersión,se conserva el patrimonio...etc...
> 
> Algo así como los pisitos....,pero claro si dices esto en este foro,que curiosamente se llama "burbuja",se te saltan los metaleros de los cojones al cuello...
> 
> ...



¿ Podrias poner las graficas de evolución del oro en 20/30 años ? A mi no me sirven de nada estas. Si Dios quiere el oro que compré y el que compraré no pienso usarlo (venderlo) nunca y que se lo funda el que venga detrás si le apetece pero a las malas podria necesitarlo en tal vez 25 años. ¿ como ves el precio del oro dentro de 25 años?


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

El oro (y la plata) siempre tendra valor porque la gente siempre querra el oro en mayor o menor medida y de ahi es que el precio siempre tendra valor (mayor o menor). 

El oro subio el precio tanto porque todo dios compraba oro, lo mismo paso con los bitcoins y antes con las viviendas, cuando la gente vio estabilizado el precio, comenzo a vender (recoger los beneficios), ahora ven que el precio baja, se asustan y venden cada vez mas. Pero esto siempre pasa con todo, cuanto mayor es la demanda, mayor el precio y viceversa.

Si estoy en lo cierto, lo veremos muy pronto porque yo creo que este es el comienzo de una precipitante bajada que puede llegar a los 700$/Oz o menos. Yo ahora mismo venderia todo y esperaria que se estabilice el precio, puede que haya pronto alguna minisubida engañosa, pero hay que dejarla pasar, esperar una estabilidad real y ahi sabremos cual es el precio real y se podremos volver a comprar


----------



## motoendurero (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pues que el oro nuncabaja..es una gran hinbersión,se conserva el patrimonio...etc...
> 
> Algo así como los pisitos....,pero claro si dices esto en este foro,que curiosamente se llama "burbuja",se te saltan los metaleros de los cojones al cuello...
> 
> ...



yo compré plata a unos 21-22€ de media.

según tú, estoy en pérdidas o en tablas. 

sin emebargo, mis pandas y mis brittanias se venden entre 35€ y 45€


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> ¿ Podrias poner las graficas de evolución del oro en 20/30 años ? A mi no me sirven de nada estas. Si Dios quiere el oro que compré y el que compraré no pienso usarlo (venderlo) nunca y que se lo funda el que venga detrás si le apetece pero a las malas podria necesitarlo en tal vez 25 años. ¿ como ves el precio del oro dentro de 25 años?



Algo tal que así...















Tiene pinta de que la gráfica quiere volver a esa media.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 11:30 ----------




motoendurero dijo:


> yo compré plata a unos 21-22€ de media.
> 
> según tú, estoy en pérdidas o en tablas.
> 
> sin emebargo, mis pandas y mis brittanias se venden entre 35€ y 45€



Estamos hablando de oro...no de plata..hamijo.


----------



## Thom son (15 Abr 2013)

El siguiente soporte está ¿a 800 leuros?


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Algo tal que así...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff, y yo pensando que tenia que bajar a 700$, que equivocado estaba ... ¡¡¡400$ como mucho!!!


----------



## anitalafantastica (15 Abr 2013)

Osea que el oro en muy poco tiempo estará a 400 $ . Y dime cuando el oro este a 400 $ cuantos billetes de 500 euros vas a necesitar para comprar una barra de pan? o es que tal vez el oro volvera a 400 $ como hace 30 años y tambien va a volver a costar lo mismo que hace 30 años la comida, la ropa, el petroleo , los coches o incluso vas a pagar los mismos impuestos que hace 30 años?. 
Cuando el oro cueste 400$ la onza, que no digo que no valla a pasar, pero que si pasa,los papelitos de colores ( o lo que es lo mismo, los apuntes en cuentas, las acciones de las empresas, etc, etc) no valdran ni para limpiarte el culo.


hydra69 dijo:


> Algo tal que así...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Osea que el oro en muy poco tiempo estará a 400 $ . Y dime cuando el oro este a 400 $ cuantos billetes de 500 euros vas a necesitar para comprar una barra de pan? o es que tal vez el oro volvera a 400 $ como hace 30 años y tambien va a volver a costar lo mismo que hace 30 años la comida, la ropa, el petroleo , los coches o incluso vas a pagar los mismos impuestos que hace 30 años?.
> Cuando el oro cueste 400$ la onza, que no digo que no valla a pasar, pero que si pasa,los papelitos de colores ( o lo que es lo mismo, los apuntes en cuentas, las acciones de las empresas, etc, etc) no valdran ni para limpiarte el culo.



Define tu lo que es muy poco tiempo,eso lo dices tu =),porque yo no he dicho tal cosa....esa gráfica está a escala de 30 años...otra cosa el oro es una commodity...y ya.No hay que darle más vueltas.

Las gráficas y la realidad a día de hoy hablan por si solas.

El que quiera comprar a día de hoy que lo haga pero luego que no venga llorando como los de los pisitos,hay otros que les gusta el metal pues que compren pero es tontería cuando se puede comprar mucho mas barato...etc.

Vamos que los del buy and hold van a quedar desplumados.


----------



## arckan69 (15 Abr 2013)

El tiempo te da o te quita la razón. Para mí, que estamos en bear trap. 
Esto es, aprovechar para cargar ahora, y dentro de un tiempo viene la subida de verdad. 

Veremos el oro a 10.000$/oz y la plata a 150$/oz


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

Se acaba de romper el soporte de los 1400$,o el precio queda en una "filtración" o la siguiente parada son los 1200.


----------



## darkness (15 Abr 2013)




----------



## anitalafantastica (15 Abr 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> El tiempo te da o te quita la razón. Para mí, que estamos en bear trap.
> Esto es, aprovechar para cargar ahora, y dentro de un tiempo viene la subida de verdad.
> 
> Veremos el oro a 10.000$/oz y la plata a 150$/oz



Digo lo mismo que con el oro a 400$. Puede que se ponga a 10.000 $ la onza, no digo que no pero incluso con que estubiera a bastante menos de la mitad de eso la vida de las personas, la sociedad habria cambiado radicalmente. Yo diria que estariamos muy cerca del infierno y para eso casi que prefiero perder todo si lugar a dudas.


----------



## Thom son (15 Abr 2013)

1385 y bajando perpendicularmente. ¿Pánico?


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

Esto en una página que se dedica a poner el precio del oro,es descorazonador la verdad.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> El tiempo te da o te quita la razón. Para mí, que estamos en bear trap.
> Esto es, aprovechar para cargar ahora, y dentro de un tiempo viene la subida de verdad.
> 
> Veremos el oro a 10.000$/oz y la plata a 150$/oz



Dios te oiga y suba tanto, voy cargao de Karlillos y de momento ni para pipas, XXXDDD.


----------



## ikergutierrez (15 Abr 2013)

NO hay que perder la perspectiva, en los años 50 estaba a 35$ la onza, y la utilidad practica del oro es muy escasa. 

Es una cuestion de fe, no muy diferente al Bitcoin, vamos!!

Si vemos la grafica puesta antes, veremos que antes de la gran subida en la fase de mania, los soportes van a la baja, por lo que la correccion podria perforar incluso los valores anteriores a la fase maniatica, en el plazo de la grafica al menos, por debajo de los 200$/onza.



hydra69 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 11:30 ----------


----------



## mpbk (15 Abr 2013)

y pincho la burbuja.......


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Abr 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> la utilidad practica del oro es muy escasa.



El oro tiene muchísimos usos industriales, pero no se usa por su elevado precio, lo que obliga a usar alternativas mas baratas. Esto no es lo mismo que carecer de utilidad práctica.

La cuestión está en por qué el oro es mas caro que sus alternativas 

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 12:32 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> y pincho la burbuja.......



Ves muchos "vendo Oro" por las calles? Yo no encuentro apenas material a estos precios. 1 Krugerrand tarda 7 dias en entregarse. Donde está el oro en oferta que se supone inunda el mercado?


----------



## p_pin (15 Abr 2013)

Todo esto me parece un "arreón" para que el oro físico quede en las menores manos posibles, un mensaje a todos los países con megadeudas y rescates para que vendan su oro antes de que baje más, la noticia de que Chipre venderá su oro ha tenido más transcendencia en los medios para crear "pánico" que la propia que tendría por su volumen de ventas

PD, lleva un rato con un "rebotito"... ahora 1414


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2013)

Veo muchos nervios, no?

La verdad es que no me preocupa en absoluto, he "perdido" el 25% de mi patrimonio... ooohh... que lástima... 

Yo lo que se es que sigo siendo propietario de los mismos metales, que si baja porque significa que ha llegado la "recuperación" me alegraré, que si baja porqué es un trampa bajista cargaré aún mas, y que pase lo que pase seguiré guardando los metales para venderlos (yo o mis hijos) cuando su precio sea bueno.

Yo lo que veo es que muchos pusisteis a corto dinero que necesitabais, y no entendisteis que el oro es una partida donde juegan "los mas malotes del mundo mundial"...


----------



## manolinho (15 Abr 2013)

El oro bajando y la bolsa en máximos, buff parece un momento complicado para invertir


----------



## yuriapc (15 Abr 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> NO hay que perder la perspectiva, en los años 50 estaba a 35$ la onza, y la utilidad practica del oro es muy escasa.



El oro sirve para lo mismo que se usa el cobre pero con un rendimiento muchisimo mejor. Ademas de muchas otras aplicaciones.

Si no se usa tanto es por su precio, esa es la razon de que unicamente se use alli donde es imprescindible y no lo puede sustituir ningun otre metal.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Veo muchos nervios, no?
> 
> La verdad es que no me preocupa en absoluto, he "perdido" el 25% de mi patrimonio... ooohh... que lástima...
> 
> ...



Vamos, que te da todo igual, como si te tienes que ir a vivir debajo de un puente!!
No creo que ese sea el tema que estamos tocando. Aqui hay gente a la que le importa si pierde o no dinero y hoy esta perdiendo (solo el viernes un 5% y hoy otro 5% en lo que va del dia)


----------



## anapjr (15 Abr 2013)

Es normal que el oro haya bajado después de todo se estaba dando una burbuja. Con motivo de la incertidumbre de otras inversiones mucha gente ha acudido al oro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos, que te da todo igual, como si te tienes que ir a vivir debajo de un puente!!



No me da todo igual, pero si me da igual que el oro caiga. Que me tenga que ir a vivir o no debajo de un puente no depende de lo que haga el oro. Si a alguien si le depende, significa que metió en oro dinero que necesitaba, probablemente porqué especuló a corto.



Rafacoins dijo:


> No creo que ese sea el tema que estamos tocando. Aqui hay gente a la que le importa si pierde o no dinero y hoy esta perdiendo (solo el viernes un 5% y hoy otro 5% en lo que va del dia)



Nadie está perdiendo si no ha vendido. Nadie debería estar forzado a vender si lo compró con dinero que no necesitaba. El tema es precisamente este: que estáis analizando desde un punto de vista de especulador cortoplacista lo que era un seguro a medio-largo plazo.

Si tengo que ser sincero, prefiero esta caída brutal a mas meses de lateralidad, significa que se están moviendo cosas, y que esta caída hubiera sido anticipada solo me confirma que las "películas" que se han estado explicando en el hilo de oro durante meses, son mas ciertas aún de lo que creía.


----------



## ivanbg (15 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No me da todo igual, pero si me da igual que el oro caiga. Que me tenga que ir a vivir o no debajo de un puente no depende de lo que haga el oro. Si a alguien si le depende, significa que metió en oro dinero que necesitaba, probablemente porqué especuló a corto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto :Aplauso:. Hay que volver a repetirlo: Compramos oro y plata físico a largo plazo con dinero que no necesitamos en el corto plazo.

A mi, lo único que me da pena, es que podía haber comprado más onzas esta semana por menos dinero... Pero seguiré comprando y promediando mis compras a largo plazo...

Los que quieran perder su oro papel en el COMEX... ¡Perfecto!

Dentro de unos meses veremos cual ha sido la estrategia y quien se ha llenado los bolsillos de oro a costa de los que se han creído todas las mentiras de las noticias...


----------



## Ninonino (15 Abr 2013)

Gold Crush Started With 400 Ton Friday Forced Sale On COMEX | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Digo lo mismo que con el oro a 400$. Puede que se ponga a 10.000 $ la onza, no digo que no pero incluso con que estubiera a bastante menos de la mitad de eso la vida de las personas, la sociedad habria cambiado radicalmente. Yo diria que estariamos muy cerca del infierno y para eso casi que prefiero perder todo si lugar a dudas.





anitalafantastica dijo:


> ¿ Podrias poner las graficas de evolución del oro en 20/30 años ? A mi no me sirven de nada estas. Si Dios quiere el oro que compré y el que compraré no pienso usarlo (venderlo) nunca y que se lo funda el que venga detrás si le apetece pero a las malas podria necesitarlo en tal vez 25 años. ¿ como ves el precio del oro dentro de 25 años?



Hola, anitalafantastica: Si has comprado por los motivos apuntados no tienes porqué preocuparte por nada. Deja pasar el tiempo y que lo herede quien tú desees, a no ser que puedas necesitarlo y en cuyo caso siempre encontrarás contrapartida.

Así que lo mejor es pasar del "ruido", a mí cuando éste me molesta cierro la ventana...

Saludos.


----------



## Señor Calopez (15 Abr 2013)

Estaba claro que el oro era un burbujón del copón.

Voy poniendo recetas con las que os podeis comer el oro:

- Tarta de chocolate y oro:







- Lo licuais, y haceis un spray... para teñir los tomates y hacer una ensalada, o dorar los pomos de la puerta:







- En copita de champán, para que entre mejor:







- Con jalea real:







- Con mayonesa, como si fueran espárragos:


----------



## jaimito2 (15 Abr 2013)

Quién lo iba a decir, quién lo iba a decir. Con las espectativas que habían puestas en este metal de color amarillo!!
Supongo que todos los que escribís en este hilo tendréis físico o papel, o ambos dos, y estaréis tan jodidos como lo estoy yo.


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

1382$ siguiente soporte 1200$


----------



## Thom son (15 Abr 2013)

1370, qué mala pinta!

PD: perdón, parece que es 1360. Casi 100 puntos en un día, ¿no? Imagino que los análisis serios estarán aún por hacer. O rehaciéndose.


----------



## Hastur (15 Abr 2013)

Bueno el stop loss es tu amigo.........no es es fin del mundo.


----------



## anitalafantastica (15 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir, quién lo iba a decir. Con las espectativas que habían puestas en este metal de color amarillo!!
> Supongo que todos los que escribís en este hilo tendréis físico o papel, o ambos dos, y estaréis tan jodidos como lo estoy yo.



Yo tengo fisico, es que eso de tenr oro en papel pues como que no lo entiendo. Y respecto a estar jodida pues que quieres que te diga, mientras no lo necesite sigo exactamente igual que estaba. Si hoy necesitara dinero para poder vivir y tubiera que venderlo mas barato de lo que lo compré posiblemente si me joderia pero gracias a dios no es el caso.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


>




Yo se que aqui hay mucha gente afectada por este problema, incluso indirectamente yo de alguna manera soy uno de ellos ya que tengo Karlillos que no me generan nada. Pero me gustaria que miren este gráfico que nos ha posteado nuestro amigo hydra69 y que me diga alguien con una mano en el corazon si el verdadero valor del oro es de 400$ o 1500$. Y no estoy hablando a corto plazo, sino a largo (volver a mirar el grafico). 

El negocio del oro fue como una ola del mar, pero ya paso, ahora hay que buscar otros horizontes, dejar de ser conservador y mirar mas alla.
La gente que tiene mucha pasta y los pequeños ahorradores estan desesperados, llevan dos años sin ver mover el precio y como no ganan un duro, venden su oro e invierten en otra cosa.
Ahora bien, para quienes le tengan mucho apego a sus monedas y las conserven, estoy mas que seguro que seguiran siendo valiosas pero perderan facilmente un 70% de su valor o lo que es lo mismo, perderan la posibilidad de tener 3,5 veces mas oro del que hoy tienen.


----------



## candelario (15 Abr 2013)

yo me cargare a 800 euros.

es el suelo del oro.

de hay a la estratosfera.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La gente que tiene mucha pasta y *los pequeños ahorradores estan desesperado*s, llevan dos años sin ver mover el precio y como no ganan un duro, venden su oro e invierten en otra cosa.



Ah, que los pequeños ahorradores venden oro a 1060 la onza? Pordrías decir donde, proque las tiendas están SECAS.

Eso sí, futuros tienes los que quieras pero donde está el metal? *Oro no es lo que se está vendiendo*.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir, quién lo iba a decir. Con las espectativas que habían puestas en este metal de color amarillo!!
> Supongo que todos los que escribís en este hilo tendréis físico o papel, o ambos dos, y estaréis tan jodidos como lo estoy yo.



La caida es impresionante, mas de un 8% en lo que va del dia y sigue en picado. 
Aprovecho para comentar que la plata lleva otra caida de mas del 10%


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

A fecha de 11-dic-2012

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja.html


::::::


----------



## neofiz (15 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ah, que los pequeños ahorradores venden oro a 1060 la onza? Pordrías decir donde, proque las tiendas están SECAS.
> 
> Eso sí, futuros tienes los que quieras pero donde está el metal? *Oro no es lo que se está vendiendo*.



Los pequeños ahorradores en oro no tienen acceso al precio de cotización.

El mercado del oro para un particular son las tiendas compro-oro, las joyerias y como mucho internet. Y estas pagan a la baja y encima lo hacen hasta con el mercado alcista. Si el mercado se vuelve bajista incluso pagarán menos.

Solo es viable conseguir el precio de cotización por internet y será cuestión de suerte.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2013)

En este hilo estoy empezando a entender como nunca había comprendido antes la expresión "manos débiles"... Me sabe mal ver gente tan preocupada, pero supongo que es la primera vez que quedan pillados en una inversión en la que entraron sin entender exactamente donde se metían, como los que compraron bitcoins hace 15 días.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ah, que los pequeños ahorradores venden oro a 1060 la onza? Pordrías decir donde, proque las tiendas están SECAS.
> [/B].



Yo no he dicho que nadie venda nada a 1060€, de donde has sacado eso?. La gente no es tonta y no regala nada, hoy vi que estan vendiendo en este mismo foro onzas por spot + 5%. Ahora bien si lo que buscas es comprar barato, espera que ya va llegando.

Aqui les dejo reflexionando con la moraleja de este cuento...

"Una vez un señor se estaba ahogando y dice
Dios sálvame
y pasa un barco y 1 persona le dice
necesitas ayuda
y el señor le contesta
no gracias se que Dios me salvara
y pasa otro barco y le dice
necesitas ayuda amigo
y el señor le contesta
no gracias se que Dios me salvara
y el barco se va
entonces el señor muere
y en el cielo le pregunta a Dios
Dios por que no me salvaste
y Dios muy enojado le contesta
te mande 2 barcos."


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En este hilo estoy empezando a entender como nunca había comprendido antes la expresión "manos débiles"... Me sabe mal ver gente tan preocupada, pero supongo que es la primera vez que quedan pillados en una inversión en la que entraron sin entender exactamente donde se metían, como los que compraron bitcoins hace 15 días.





Eso te incluye a ti mismo..o como va el tema ienso:


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En este hilo estoy empezando a entender como nunca había comprendido antes la expresión "manos débiles"... Me sabe mal ver gente tan preocupada, pero supongo que es la primera vez que quedan pillados en una inversión en la que entraron sin entender exactamente donde se metían, como los que compraron bitcoins hace 15 días.



La gente compro a 1800$/oz y ahora esta en 1300$ y bajando en picado. 
¿Que es lo que hay que entender?

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 18:17 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


>



Si vives 100 años, de seguro no aprenderas tanto sobre el oro como se muestra en esta gráfica.
Game Over


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Ahora bien si lo que buscas es comprar barato, espera que ya va llegando.



¿Pero no era la sobreoferta de un producto la que determina que el precio se desplome? Entonces hemos cambiado de planeta, porque primero se desploma el precio "por arte de magia" y luego va apareciendo la "sobreoferta" de oro "poco a poco" (oximoron) :bla:

La economía no funciona así, por tanto no son ventas de oro lo que está tirando el precio de los *futuros*. Aquí hay un grave desequilibrio entre el mercado de productos financieros y el del oro en metálico.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La gente compro a 1800$/oz y ahora esta en 1300$ y bajando en picado.
> ¿Que es lo que hay que entender?





Pues que haya gente que se ponga tan nerviosa por perder puntualmente un 30% de una "inversión" que se hace a largo plazo. Tan nerviosa que incluso se plantean vender y materializar pérdidas... me parece sencillamente alucinante ver comportamientos tan irracionales. Que sí, que ya veo que a ti te parece lo mas normal del mundo, pero a mi me tiene alucinado...


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Si vives 100 años, de seguro no aprenderas tanto sobre el oro como se muestra en esta gráfica.
> Game Over



¿Donde explica esa gráfica la *resolución del problema del exceso de deuda privada y soberana*? 

¿Ha *mejorado *algo de ayer a hoy que justifique la desbandada? 

Las onzas tampoco han salido a la calle en busca de compradores a la desesperada, por tanto* la bajada no ha sido causada por el mercado de oro físico*.

Alguien se está marcando un *Órdago a la Grande* y lo más probable es que no lo haga por gusto sino porque le queda más remedio. Los tenedores de oro físico vamos a ver mucho papel convertirse en humo.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues que haya gente que se ponga tan nerviosa por perder puntualmente un 30% de una "inversión" que se hace a largo plazo. Tan nerviosa que incluso se plantean vender y materializar pérdidas... me parece sencillamente alucinante ver comportamientos tan irracionales. Que sí, que ya veo que a ti te parece lo mas normal del mundo, pero a mi me tiene alucinado...



Supongo que si todos pensaran como yo, o como tu, nadie podria comprar porque no habria vendedores y viceversa y asi el mundo no se mueve.
En lo que si ambos estamos de acuerdo es que si inviertes algo es porque estas dispuesto a ganar, y si estas dispuesto a ganar, primero debes estar dispuesto a perder.


----------



## jaimito2 (15 Abr 2013)

Os dáis cuenta que mientras nosotros nos quejamos (con razón , o así lo entendemos), esto tiene un sentido? Nada pasa por nada. Todo tiene una causa-efecto.
Lo que más impotencia puede darle a una persona es no saber o entender que está ocurriendo mientras esto ocurre.
Y eso nos está pasando ahora a todos nosotros. A causa de qué este desplome el cual parece imparable? No lo sabemos. Qué buscan los que están pulverizando el oro a marchas forzadas? No lo sabemos.
Quién lo sabe? Ellos.
Conjeturas, especulaciones, hipótesis, tesis y todo lo que se nos ocurra, pero el fondo del tema es que NI IDEA DEL MOTIVO (más que nada porque ni se le esperaba ni se le había llamado). Una corrección de 40 puntos en un día puntual por un motivo puntual sabido y conocido, lo entenderíamos de manera que ni nos inmutaría. Otra cosa es la devacle a la que estamos asisitiendo, atónitos , estupefactos y sobre todo impotentes.
Como digo, no hay nada peor que no saber lo que está ocurriendo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

En 1340 yo voy a comprar un lote. ::
En cuanto compraríais vosotros?

Prefiero comprar en el suelo de precio que no ponerme corto en el techo.
Para eso el oro es el valor refugio.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Os dáis cuenta que mientras nosotros nos quejamos (con razón , o así lo entendemos), esto tiene un sentido? Nada pasa por nada. Todo tiene una causa-efecto.
> Lo que más impotencia puede darle a una persona es no saber o entender que está ocurriendo mientras esto ocurre.
> Y eso nos está pasando ahora a todos nosotros. A causa de qué este desplome el cual parece imparable? No lo sabemos. Qué buscan los que están pulverizando el oro a marchas forzadas? No lo sabemos.
> Quién lo sabe? Ellos.
> ...



Muy buena replexión, supongo que todo se sabrá en breve


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Muy buena replexión, supongo que todo se sabrá en breve



*El oro es Capital Tier 1* desde Basilea III (en vigor desde el 1-1-2013) 

*Capital Tier 1*

_El capital Tier 1 es la *medida central de la fortaleza financiera de un banco* desde el punto de vista del regulador._​
Quieren (necesitan) nuestro oro y van a por él. Para ello:

Plan A: fijar el precio del oro-papel a ver si se lo vendemos al precio que ellos dicen.

Plan B: llevárselo por la fuerza.​
Parece que lo necesitan de verdad, a ver hasta donde son capaces de llegar los banqueros y sus políticos en nómina.


----------



## Tonyina (15 Abr 2013)

Según la gráfica, por el 2.023 estará otra vez por los 500. Me espero diez años, que no tengo prisa, y a comprar a precio de saldo. Luego volverá a burbujear justo para cuando me jubile. Jugada maestra.


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> En 1340 yo voy a comprar un lote. ::
> En cuanto compraríais vosotros?
> 
> Prefiero comprar en el suelo de precio que no ponerme corto en el techo.
> Para eso el oro es el valor refugio.



Pero tu no estabas ya comprando en los 1500$ que era un gran soporte y se quedaría ahí rebotando un tiempo?...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Abr 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues no es tan irracional si venden ahora para comprar más barato. Lo que es irracional es, previendo que va a seguir cayendo, mantener la posición. Si en un año el oro se pone a la mitad, vendiendo ahora una onza dentro de un año podrán comprar dos.



Eso seria racional si se tuviera la certeza (o al menos prevees) que "en un año se pone a la mitad". Lo racional, cuando se ha comprado a largo plazo, es no salirse precisamente cuando los que manipulan están sacudiendo el árbol para que caigas.

Ok, acepto que es posible que todos estemos actuando racionalmente a partir de las propias "previsiones". Pero incluso en tu escenario (prevees recomprar a la mitad y duplicar la cantidad de oro) lo irracional es estar nervioso y preocupado, deberían estar dando saltos de alegría...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas ya comprando en los 1500$ que era un gran soporte y se quedaría ahí rebotando un tiempo?...



Y lo atravesó como la mantequilla.
Gran owned!


----------



## makokillo (15 Abr 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Os dáis cuenta que mientras nosotros nos quejamos (con razón , o así lo entendemos), esto tiene un sentido? Nada pasa por nada. Todo tiene una causa-efecto.
> Lo que más impotencia puede darle a una persona es no saber o entender que está ocurriendo mientras esto ocurre.
> Y eso nos está pasando ahora a todos nosotros. A causa de qué este desplome el cual parece imparable? No lo sabemos. Qué buscan los que están pulverizando el oro a marchas forzadas? No lo sabemos.
> Quién lo sabe? Ellos.
> ...



Y a parte de todo esto hay algo mas que me tiene mosqueado; Os imaginais una bajada como la que ha tenido el oro en 2 dias de cualquier otra commodity como el petroleo, los cereales, el azucar o alguna empresa importante como cocacola, IBM, Bayer y que los massmierda ( los normales , no los dedicados exclusivamente a temas economicos) no lo saquen en titulares mas o menos grandes?. Yo no he visto que se halla dicho nada del petardazo del oro ni en los periodicos "normales" ni en los telediarios y estoy segurisimo que si cocacola baja un 15% de golpe y porrazo sale en los telediarios pero seguro.


----------



## rory (15 Abr 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Y a parte de todo esto hay algo mas que me tiene mosqueado; Os imaginais una bajada como la que ha tenido el oro en 2 dias de cualquier otra commodity como el petroleo, los cereales, el azucar o alguna empresa importante como cocacola, IBM, Bayer y que los massmierda ( los normales , no los dedicados exclusivamente a temas economicos) no lo saquen en titulares mas o menos grandes?. Yo no he visto que se halla dicho nada del petardazo del oro ni en los periodicos "normales" ni en los telediarios y estoy segurisimo que si cocacola baja un 15% de golpe y porrazo sale en los telediarios pero seguro.



En El País si lo han mencionado de pasada y lo explican por el mal dato del Pib chino, por aquello de ser consumidora voraz de materias primas.


----------



## sstamov77 (15 Abr 2013)

Parece que esta caída no tiene frenos.


----------



## Malvender (15 Abr 2013)

Jodeeer.....compadezco a los himbersores que aconsejados por burbujstas de pro se metieron en oro y bitcoin..... Al final os vendieron el bankia style que tanto critican


----------



## Morsa (15 Abr 2013)

rory dijo:


> En El País si lo han mencionado de pasada y lo explican por el mal dato del Pib chino, por aquello de ser consumidora voraz de materias primas.



Joder, menudos linces estos del país... Consumidores de materias primas? El resto de metales ( cobre, acero, hierro) que compran para poder producir cualquier cosa, si que tendría algo de sentido su relación con el pib, pero el oro?

El oro no lo compran para producir nada, sino para acumular valor, como señal de status, joyería para tener a la china contenta y el tirachinas funcionando... y no olvidemos que aunque el pib cayera algo, su clase media son casi 500 millones y dentro de esos tienes niveles de superricos que si se levantan flamencos se compran un par de lingotazos en un día.

Aunque estos superricos cambiaran de nombre porque sus negocios van de capa caida y los de otros chinos crecen, el comportamiento cultural no variaría.

Estoy con Jaimito2, lo mas molesto es que no "parece" haber motivos suficientes que obedezcan a temas relacionados con la economía real.

Bolsas en máximos? Escenarios prebélicos en Irán-Korea? Papelitos que valen menos que ayer? 

Personalmente me inclino por el tema que unas cuantas manos fuertes y paises ricos quieren que otros paises pobres y unos despistados himbersores vendan.

En cualquier caso, veremos como sigue esto. De momento yo no vendo a 1360 y me planteo alguna otra pequeña compra.

Que me equivoco? Pues oye, mala suerte hippie. Mis cagadas son tan mías como mis aciertos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

Ha aguantado el 1350 como un campeón, ahora los que se van de madre son los índices. :XX:


----------



## Thom son (15 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Ha aguantado el 1350 como un campeón, ahora los que se van de madre son los índices. :XX:



O mucho me equivovo o también ha roto el 1350.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> O mucho me equivovo o también ha roto el 1350.



No te equivocas. Yo ya no quiero ni mirar. :XX:


----------



## hydra69 (15 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No te equivocas. Yo ya no quiero ni mirar. :XX:



venga di otro nivel...que de momento llevas pleno.::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> venga di otro nivel...que de momento llevas pleno.::



La última esperanza que me queda es el 1200, como pierda este nivel ya ni idea. Cualquiera sabe, alguna mano fuerte ha echado la bola de nieve a rodar y ya se ha formado una avalancha. :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2013)

Morsa dijo:


> Joder, menudos linces estos del país... Consumidores de materias primas? El resto de metales ( cobre, acero, hierro) que compran para poder producir cualquier cosa, si que tendría algo de sentido su relación con el pib, pero el oro?
> 
> El oro no lo compran para producir nada, sino para acumular valor, como señal de status, joyería para tener a la china contenta y el tirachinas funcionando... y no olvidemos que aunque el pib cayera algo, su clase media son casi 500 millones y dentro de esos tienes niveles de superricos que si se levantan flamencos se compran un par de lingotazos en un día.
> 
> ...



A largo plazo estoy convencido de que no te vas a equivocar. Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Abr 2013)

Parece ser que ha sido la mayor caida desde 1980

Una noticia en el Economista, aunque de estos y sus noticias poco contrastadas poco te puedes fiar
El oro sufre su peor caída desde 1980 y acaba en 1.361,1 dólares en Nueva York - elEconomista.es


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Parece ser que ha sido la mayor caida desde 1980
> 
> Una noticia en el Economista, aunque de estos y sus noticias poco contrastadas poco te puedes fiar
> El oro sufre su peor caída desde 1980 y acaba en 1.361,1 dólares en Nueva York - elEconomista.es



Esa noticia sale de Reuters NY.
Ahora se dará el temido efecto anticíclico, es decir renta variable a la m y despuegue del oro hasta la estratosfera cuando eso ocurra. ::
Wall Street se hunde por ola de ventas en mercados de materias primas - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## pablosales (15 Abr 2013)

Pues a comprar cuando esté en mínimos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

En el hilo principal del oro comentan que los Fibonaccis están en 1340 y 1200.
Habrá que esperar a ver que pasa.o


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Abr 2013)

Estos de la FED. - Soros- Goldman Sachs y algunos mas que listos que son, mientras que grandes paises como Alemania, Rusia, Venezuela entre otros están repatriando su oro de vuelta a su lugar de origen, estos otros jugando con la psicologia de muchos inversores para poder intentar salvar su pu.ta moneda en la que cada dia que pasa vale menos.


----------



## xenoforme (15 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ah, que los pequeños ahorradores venden oro a 1060 la onza? Pordrías decir donde, proque las tiendas están SECAS.
> 
> Eso sí, futuros tienes los que quieras pero donde está el metal? *Oro no es lo que se está vendiendo*.




Ahi tienes onzas de oro a 1080€, todas las que quieras.
Monedas De Una Onza


----------



## bullish consensus (15 Abr 2013)

xenoforme dijo:


> Ahi tienes onzas de oro a 1080€, todas las que quieras.
> Monedas De Una Onza





has llamado? porque una cosa es lo que pone y otra que tengan para vender, porque ellos solo venden si se las compran a alguien que las lleva allí.


----------



## xenoforme (16 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> has llamado? porque una cosa es lo que pone y otra que tengan para vender, porque ellos solo venden si se las compran a alguien que las lleva allí.



Si tuviera esa pasta para gastarme... :: no iba a ir para moneditas.


----------



## jlvljlvl (16 Abr 2013)

La producción minera y el reciclaje no son los únicos recursos del oro. En el mundo hay reservas gigantescas de este metal brillante y estas reservas se encuentran en los almacenes de los bancos centrales y los gobiernos. En diciembre de 2011 la cantidad de oro en las reservas era de 30.744 toneladas (alrededor del 20% de todo el oro mundial). Se trata sobre todo de oro de inversión. Aunque no sabemos que calidad tiene el oro en varios almacenes, ya que no se suele hacer auditoría como en el caso de Fort Knox (EE.UU.). Una cantidad parecida y según las estadísticas algo menor de oro de inversión se encuentra en manos privadas. Así que los gobiernos poseen más de la mitad de todo el oro de inversión y esta cantidad les asegura el poder mover los precios. China diría que está esperando a que el precio baje para luego hacer una compra fuerte. La actividad de los bancos centrales y su venta de reservas será otra oportunidad para Rusia, India y sobre todo China para comprar más. Otro país que realizó una compra fuerte en 2011 fue México que elevó sus reservas de 7 toneladas a más de 106 toneladas y Thailandia que duplicó sus reservas hasta las actuales 152 toneladas. Según las estadísticas podemos ver como se transfiere la riqueza de los países occidentales a las economías emergentes.
Puede esto decirnos que lo que esta pasando es conseguir una bajada del precio para hacer que paises en problemas vendan antes de que siga bajando?, y por supuesto China y alguien mas estaran con la caña dispuestos a pescar a buen precio. 
Yo veo mas el oro como una especie de seguro de vida para un futuro muy lejano, no me inquieta lo mas minimo los precios ni de subida ni de bajada a 20 años vista.


----------



## mpbk (16 Abr 2013)

pero el oro no era estable?

antes unas bankias oyga::::

menuda burbuja del oro, aunque el oro se puede operar a la baja y al alza, tiene cotización y gráfico,...no como el ladrillo que no sabes lo que vale.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Abr 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> pero el oro no era estable?



No se está vendiendo oro, son futuros. La caida de los futuros no es consecuencia de la venta masiva de metal. La prueba es que las tiendas están secas y el ABN anució que dejará de entragar físico a los titulares de cuentas-oro.

Los futuros van a su bola (no hace falta cavar minas para sacarlos) y el metal se buscará otra forma de descubrir el precio. El desacoplo es evidente ya.


----------



## opilano (16 Abr 2013)

Plazos de entrega de *14 dias*, para Maple Leaf 1 Oz Oro 2013 en Andorrano Joyeria - Inicio
El mercado de físico está mas seco que la mojama.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Abr 2013)

El oro ya sube como una moto. :XX:


----------



## Malafollá (16 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro ya sube como una moto. :XX:



pega una grafica


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Abr 2013)

Malafollá dijo:


> pega una grafica



Estuvo en 1320, y a partir de ahí ha empezado a recuperar a todo trapo.
Ahora esta en 1360.


----------



## kuroi (16 Abr 2013)

Malafollá dijo:


> pega una grafica












gráfica últimos 6 meses


----------



## ikergutierrez (16 Abr 2013)

opilano dijo:


> Plazos de entrega de *14 dias*, para Maple Leaf 1 Oz Oro 2013 en Andorrano Joyeria - Inicio
> El mercado de físico está mas seco que la mojama.



con el oro pasa lo mismo que con el dinero, que hay menos dinero de lo que realmente hay circulando en el mercado, debido a la deuda.

Si yo meto 10 monedas en el banco, este las presta, el que recibe el credito compra algo, y el vendedor lo vuelve a meter en el banco, entonces yo tengo 10 monedas en el banco pero el que vendio, tambien tiene otras 10, se supone que en el banco debe de haber 20 monedas, pero en realidad solo hay 10.
Repite el ciclo dejando en caja solo el 10% de los depositos y prestando el resto, cuanto puedes llegar a multipllicar el deposito original??


Asi que el que crea que el oro ahora es una buena inversion, yo no, al menos que lo haga en *oro fisico* y no en unas papeletas que diga que vale no se que.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Abr 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Asi que el que crea que el oro ahora es una buena inversion, yo no, al menos que lo haga en *oro fisico* y no en unas papeletas que diga que vale no se que.



Has descubierto la pólvora... 
Eres nuevo en los hilos de oro, no?


----------



## Ninonino (16 Abr 2013)

Os habéis fijado en el catálogo de onzas en venta de Kitco? Se han agotado gran parte de ellas.


----------



## ikergutierrez (16 Abr 2013)

la mayoria de la compra venta de oro se realiza en anotaciones, sin intercambio fisico real.

Alemania y otros paises ya han pedido que le sean devueltos sus reservas de oro en USA.
Les han dicho que en unos años lo tendran.

Si tu tuvieras por un lado, la posibilidad de mover un gran volumen en el mercado de oro y por tanto manipular su precio, y por otro lado, te estuvieran pidiendo un oro que no tienes porque lo 'invertiste' por ahi, que harias??

Ahora esta cayendo y cuando crean que ya es sufiente, recuperaran a mas bajos precios oro real, cuando ellos vendieron papeletas sacadas de su imprenta mas caras.

Hay quien dice que el oro tiene utilidad practica pero que su precio impide su uso, pues que valga entonces el doble del cobre o el laton, ese seria su precio logico.

1950 una onza 35$.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Abr 2013)

Yo al oro físico le veo como problemas, donde tenerlo? ienso:
Hoy en día ni los bancos son seguros.


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Abr 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Os habéis fijado en el catálogo de onzas en venta de Kitco? Se han agotado gran parte de ellas.



La gente ha visto la oportunidad de comprar a precios muy bajos y compro todo el oro que encontro, de ahi que la demanda del oro este impidiendo que siga bajando el precio y se mantenga estable.

Desde luego que yo aplaudo tanto a quien compra el oro a riesgo de que baje el precio como a quien vende su oro para evitar seguir perdiendo. En ambos casos, hay que tenerlos bien puestos

La verdad, es que hoy por hoy, no veo indicios de que el oro suba o baje, posiblemente tengamos que acostumbrarnos a que 1300/1400$/Oz es el nuevo precio del oro en los proximos meses


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Abr 2013)

el oro esta tocado, ha perdido los soportes, lo demas son chorradas


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2013)

No lo creo, Rafacoins, pienso que es un momento puntual. Estábamos en un lateral del que se podía salir por arriba o por abajo y ha sido por éste último. Una vez "estabilizado" el precio pienso que saldrá al alza, pero también podría tomar el camino contrario... De momento, los soportes que tenía fijados (para mí) han aguantado, así que toca esperar...


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> de ahi que la demanda del oro este impidiendo que siga bajando el precio y se mantenga estable.



De verdad cree usted que el precio de los futuros bajó por sobreoferta de metal? Se han puesto 13 millones de onzas sobre la mesa del COMEX o fueron $21.000 millones en papel?

Busque los datos, busque.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 00:08 ----------




bullish consensus dijo:


> el oro esta tocado, ha perdido los soportes, lo demas son chorradas



El análisis técnico es el camino mas corto y llano hacia la ruina 

Espero que no acompañe su humilde opinión con la correspondiente operación en los mercados, sería una lástima para usted.


----------



## plastic_age (17 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Lo que es una verdadera burbuja es el dinero FIAT... Eso si que va a explotar... Van a servir los billetes para jugar en el Monopoli...





Me gusta lo que has puesto, a veces lo digo yo, pero
¿Por qué el dinero FIAT va a explotar, si lo tienen muy controlado desde el BCE?
¿Es por la inflación?
Te lo digo en un momento en que el oro físico está a 1370,60 USD, demasiado bajo para no tener una explicación, o alguien (algunos) vende mucho, porque no tengo una gráfica, pero no creo en absoluto que se extraiga ahora más oro que en marzo, el oro tiene también su peak.


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Problema que, evidentemente, no tiene el dinero guardado en un depósito.



Si te entran en casa y te roban tu oro, pues te jodes y te aguantas.

Si tienes un depósito y te roban (depósito de menos de 100.000 euros se entiende), sabes dónde ir con una escopeta.


----------



## jlvljlvl (17 Abr 2013)

_"Estimados Clientes debido a la fuerte demanda de los últimos días hemos de avisar de los posibles retrasos que podemos sufrir en la entrega de los pedidos". _

Pues esto es lo que pone alguien que vende onzas, bastante conocido en el foro, vale que esta demanda sera una mierdecilla comparada con otro tipo de ventas a escala mundial, pero yo observo a cantidad de gente perder el culo por comprar alguna onza.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Si tienes un depósito y te roban (depósito de menos de 100.000 euros se entiende), sabes dónde ir con una escopeta.



Las medidas se toman antes, consensuado, tu camino conduce a una pérdida doble de patrimonio y libertad.

Con la inteligencia se nace. El que cede su patrimonio a la Banca demuestra haber perdido en la lotería genética, lo que suele conducir a la pérdida de todo lo demás.


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Las medidas se toman antes, consensuado, tu camino conduce a una pérdida doble de patrimonio y libertad.



Cuando son miles los que van con la escopeta, no.

Que no te enteras de nada, muerto de hambre.

[YOUTUBE]yZKkhIPWYqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p_pin (17 Abr 2013)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> _"Estimados Clientes debido a la fuerte demanda de los últimos días hemos de avisar de los posibles retrasos que podemos sufrir en la entrega de los pedidos". _
> 
> Pues esto es lo que pone alguien que vende onzas, bastante conocido en el foro, vale que esta demanda sera una mierdecilla comparada con otro tipo de ventas a escala mundial, pero yo observo a cantidad de gente perder el culo por comprar alguna onza.




Te dejo enlace donde el propio andorrano dejó una explicación
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8817060-post1711.html


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo al oro físico le veo como problemas, donde tenerlo? ienso:
> Hoy en día ni los bancos son seguros.



La semana pasada, un forero comento por aqui que hizo un pozo de 3,5 metros para enterrar sus onzas de plata.


----------



## ivanbg (17 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La semana pasada, un forero comento por aqui que hizo un pozo de 3,5 metros para enterrar sus onzas de plata.



Se van a disparar las ventas de los detectores de metales... Tiempo al tiempo... Habra que comprar acciones de la empresa... )


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Se van a disparar las ventas de los detectores de metales... Tiempo al tiempo... Habra que comprar acciones de la empresa... )



Imagino que con la bajada de los metales, se habrá pasado todo el fin de semana escabando otra vez para desenterrarlos y venderlos :XX:


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Cuando son miles los que van con la escopeta, no.



Cuando los palomos conspiren todos juntos para comerse al halcón tendrá razón en algo el consensuado.

Revolucionario de sofá-cama, vas a ser tu el primero en salir a matar banqueros o esperarás a que "todos"  lo hagan antes que tú?


----------



## ivanbg (17 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Imagino que con la bajada de los metales, se habrá pasado todo el fin de semana escabando otra vez para desenterrarlos y venderlos :XX:



Esto es una falsa alarma, una Bear Trap de libro... Veréis... 8:


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

Te vuelvo a preguntar putin:

Te pasas todo el día en el foro, hasta las tantas de la mañana. Por otro lado no paras de repetir que cargas con asiduidad.

¿Cómo haces para comprar si tiene toda la pinta de que no pegas un palo al agua?

Ya sé que eres un bocachancla, ¿pero hasta el extremo de ser un casapapi muerto de hambre y entrar en los foros a hacerse pasar por un potentado como hace tu comeglande favorito monster?


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Te pasas todo el día en el foro, hasta las tantas de la mañana.



Es tu odio/obsesión por mi personaje lo que te quita el sueño. Si te fijas he estado ausente desde Viernes Santo hasta dos lunes después (viaje al Algarve) y también este fin de semana (estancia en el balneario de Bad Bentheim).







Buster dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces para comprar si tiene toda la pinta de que no pegas un palo al agua?



La recompensa de haber sabido administrar los frutos del trabajo es no tener que trabajar para vivir bien


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> La recompensa de haber sabido administrar los frutos del trabajo es no tener que trabajar para vivir bien



No cuela, casapapi muerto de hambre.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> No cuela, casapapi muerto de hambre.



Jojojo! que obsesión de amariconado :: (quita el ladrillo y ponle mi salami)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

Se ha estabilizado el precio en 1380 no parece que vaya a bajar más.
Buen momento para cargar.


----------



## candelario (17 Abr 2013)

genegoista es putinreload?


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

candelario dijo:


> genegoista es putinreload?



El mismo que viste y es owneado. 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 12:41 ----------




GenEgoista dijo:


> Jojojo! que obsesión de amariconado :: (quita el ladrillo y ponle mi salami)



Cuando pinchas en hueso se nota y a ti te he calado perfectamente. Y ahora te jodes por muerto de hambre. :XX:


----------



## Azafato Veloz (17 Abr 2013)

Buster dijo:


> El mismo que viste y es owneado.





Tienes alguna prueba de ello o hablas por hablar?


----------



## candelario (17 Abr 2013)

pues no lo sabia.

me gustaba lo que decia, y parecia que sabia de lo que hablaba.

lo seguia mucho en el hilo de historia alternativa.

el tema del sida me dejaba descolocado.


----------



## Buster (17 Abr 2013)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Tienes alguna prueba de ello o hablas por hablar?



¡Multinick al ataque! :XX:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 12:47 ----------

Ahora falta que se pase demokratos también.


----------



## anitalafantastica (17 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Se ha estabilizado el precio en 1380 no parece que vaya a bajar más.
> Buen momento para cargar.



joer Bankiero, hablas y sube el pan....digo baja el oro  1373 y bajando de nuevo ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> joer Bankiero, hablas y sube el pan....digo baja el oro  1373 y bajando de nuevo ::



Anda ahí oscilando entre 1370/1380 pero va con una directriz alcista.


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Abr 2013)

JAJA, solo faltaba que no rebotara ni eso.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> JAJA, solo faltaba que no rebotara ni eso.



El platino y el paladio, ambos metales industriales, han caido en la misma proporción que el oro. Las demás materias primas apenas se han movido.

Cómo se explica que dos activos con fundamentales completamente distinos (oro y platínidos) experimenten simultáneamente su mayor "corrección" histórica? 

El movimiento ha sido puramente especulativo (cortos al descubierto) para permitir entrar masivamente y aprecios mas bajos a quienes han escenificado la devaluación.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

Yo si pudiera tradear con 1000 millones como el que tradea con 1000 euros tambien haría esos destrozos especulativos. ::
Para gente como Soros mil millones es una posición pequeña. :fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

Los Chinos opinan que el oro va a recuperar.

El fondo soberano chino ve un repunte del oro con la recuperación global - Yahoo! Finanzas España



PEKIN (Reuters) - Los precios mundiales del oro subirán a medida que la recuperación económica vaya tomando fuerza, dijo el miércoles un alto cargo del fondo soberano de China, de 482.000 millones de dólares (unos 368.000 millones de euros).

El oro ha caído alrededor de un 18 por ciento en lo que va del año después de una tendencia al alza ininterrumpida de 12 años. El miércoles repuntaba a 1.381,80 dólares la onza tras caer a 1.321,35 dólares el día anterior.

"El oro sigue siendo el (componente) más importante de las reservas de las economías. El crecimiento acelerado en las economías de mercados emergentes significa que el suministro de oro no será mucho", dijo Jin Liqun, presidente del consejo de administración de China Investment [CIC.UL] (CIC).

"Los precios del oro deberían subir a largo plazo", dijo Jin el miércoles en un aparte de una conferencia de negocios, aunque no dio plazos exactos.

El directivo dijo que la disminución actual en los precios del oro se volverá más moderada si la economía estadounidense se recupera este año y se alivia el problema de endeudamiento en la zona euro.

La exposición de CIC a la inversión en oro es limitada, agregó.

"Invertimos en el oro como parte de instrumentos de inversión, pero no a gran escala", dijo el alto cargo del fondo soberano. "Nos ha ido bien en este sentido".

El informe anual de la compañía de 2011 mostró que no tenía inversiones en oro en sus carteras.

CIC busca invertir en compañías europeas donde hay acceso a la alta tecnología, dijo Jin.

"Los países europeos tienen muy buena tecnología. Tienen compañías bien administradas que están teniendo dificultades debido a problemas macroeconómicos", dijo Jin.

CIC también continuaría explorando las oportunidades de inversión en países vecinos en Asia y en Japón a pesar de las tensiones entre Pekín y Tokio, dijo el directivo.

CIC, que administra una porción de las reservas de divisas de China - las más grandes del mundo, en 3,44 billones de dólares - todavía tiene cantidades de dinero a su disposición debido a su última inyección de dinero desde el gobierno en 2011, dijo Jin.

"No estamos en apuros por obtener más dinero en este momento, pero eventualmente invertiremos todos los recursos. Creo que CIC necesitará dinero en el futuro", dijo Jin, respondiendo a si el fondo soberano pediría una nueva inyección de capital.


----------



## ivanbg (17 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los Chinos opinan que el oro va a recuperar.
> 
> El fondo soberano chino ve un repunte del oro con la recuperación global - Yahoo! Finanzas España
> 
> ...



No me extraña que digan esto, sobre todo por la gran cantidad de oro fisico que ha comprado el gobierno y los ciudadanos chinos en los últimos tiempos...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

Los chinos tienen tanto dinero que no saben ni que hacer con ello.
Tienen ciudades que parecen Seseña sólo por hacer cosas con el dinero. :XX:


----------



## plastic_age (17 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que cuando una cosa finita empieza a tener demanda, el precio comienza a repuntar.
No soy economista, pero esto te lo deben decir en primero de carrera.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Abr 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando una cosa finita empieza a tener demanda, el precio comienza a repuntar.
> No soy economista, pero esto te lo deben decir en primero de carrera.



Obviamente la oferta de oro es una producción constante, lo que mueve el precio es sólo la demanda. :XX:


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> JAJA, solo faltaba que no rebotara ni eso.



Ya subirá, no te preocupes. El oro nunca baja :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Ya subirá, no te preocupes. El oro nunca baja :XX:



Yo solo cruzo los dedos para que siga bajando, al menos durante los próximos 15 o 20 días ...


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

Cuando bajan los futuros sin entrega es el momento de acumular el material real.

Nadie saca 500 toneladas de oro virtual en un dia sin intención de manipular el precio para compar barato.


----------



## turbo lover (17 Abr 2013)

... .deflacion


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Abr 2013)

turbo lover dijo:


> ... .deflacion



A las impresoras!


----------



## Thom son (17 Abr 2013)

La lateralidad se impondrá durante un tiempo y, cuando ya pensemos que está estabilizado y que existe base sólida para volver a apostar por él... pumba! Al nivel de los 800. Cuando se pierde la confianza en algo es dificil recuperarla.

(Mode bruja Lola off)

PD: ah, será eso... o todo lo contrario. Una cosa es segura: lo hará al margen de las especulaciones de barra de bar doméstica.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Abr 2013)

Hace tiempo, cosa de un año atras creo, puse a la venta una moneda de oro y al poco tiempo la vendi.
Lo curioso de eso, es que entre ayer y hoy me han llegado unos 5 o 6 MP para preguntarme si tenia mas para vender, incluso uno me preguntaba si tenia joyas de 18 Kilates o cualquier otra cosa de oro, tambien me llegaron varios email de otro sitio donde tambien tenia publicada esa moneda. Posiblemente de haberla tenido la podria haber vendido mas cara de lo que la vendi en su momento a pesar de que el oro estaba cerca de sus maximos.

Incuso cuando abri este hilo para comentar la bajada de lso precios me decian que el oro no bajaria y que solo rebotaria para subir hasta las nubes, que solo era cuestion de esperar a que corrija (menuda chorrada con caidas del 9%) y aqui estancado lo vemos por debajo de los 1380$. 

Lo he dicho antes y lo repito. La gente esta comprando compulsivamente, no solo los particulares sino tambien empresas y gente con gran poder adquisitivo. Puede que el precio del oro se este manteniendo por esta pseudodemanda que se esta dando estos dias, si asi fuera, en cuanto la gente acabe sus reservas de metalico y deje de comprar, vamos a ver otra fuerte caida. 

¿Que cuando sera esa bajada?. El maxifuror del Bitcoin cuanto duro?, 10 dias, verdad?, pues puede que en diez dias mas veamos la proxima caida.

Ojala me equivoque y el oro y la plata suban hasta la estratofera y todos nos hagamos ricos, pero la realidad nos esta demostrando que las cosas no son asi ... esto se esta poniendo feo y los metales estan petando.

Suerte con lo que decidan


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Abr 2013)

por si orienta a alguien...

[YOUTUBE]2Si9AaWVbak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GenEgoista (18 Abr 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> La lateralidad se impondrá durante un tiempo y, cuando ya pensemos que está estabilizado y que existe base sólida para volver a apostar por él... pumba! Al nivel de los 800.* Cuando se pierde la confianza en algo es dificil recuperarla.*



Supongo que te refieres a la *confianza en el mercado USA de futuros* como referencia global de precios.

India:

Gold Bears Scarce in India as Rout Lures Buyers to Bazaar - Bloomberg

_“It has been very hectic in the last two days,” said Deepak Tulsiani, owner of Dwarkadas Chandumal Jewellers in Mumbai as he surveyed his 11 employees, who were busy with customers. “There has been a rush to buy gold because now people are getting jewelry 15 percent cheaper than before. It’s value for their money.” _​
Australia:

Golden times for Perth Mint

_Gold sales from Perth Mint, which refines nearly all of the nation’s bullion, have surged after prices plunged, adding to signs that the metal’s slump to a two-year low is spurring increased demand.

“The volume of business that we’re putting through is way in excess of double what we did last week,” Treasurer Nigel Moffatt said, without giving precise figures. “There’s been people running through the gate.”
_​
EEUU:

U.S. Mint Online Product Catalog

_Due to the United States Mint’s quarterly inventory, *expedited shipping will not be available *for orders placed from April 16 through April 19, 2013. Orders over $300 and orders containing gold or platinum United States Mint collectibles will receive a complimentary upgrade, but *may experience a slight delay*. Expedited shipping will be available again for orders placed on or after April 22, 2013. *We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause*._​
Japón:

As global price slumps, Abenomics risks drive Japan gold bugs | Reuters

_(Reuters) - When he woke up to news of a collapse in gold prices, Yujiro Yamashita, 63, made his way to Tokyo's posh Ginza district to buy the precious metal for the first time in 20 years._​
China:

Google Translate

_The price of gold diving the market madness. Guangzhou housewife grabs 20 kilograms of gold bars_​


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

Al parecer esto vuelve a empezar de nuevo.

¿Que opinais de la caida del precio del oro de esa mañana?, ¿un susto?, ¿la subida de estos dias era solo un escalon para seguir bajando?

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

Segun he leido por ahi, Chipre no es el unico que vende su oro

"Chipre podría ser el primero en deshacerse de parte del oro que atesora. Pero el miedo es que este país siembre un precedente para otros en apuros como Portugal, Italia e incluso España, que deben hacer frente a una buena dosis de deuda."

...Lo curioso de esto, es que no lo venden porque el precio ha bajado y quieren dejar de especular, lo venden porque necesitan pasta


----------



## Buster (23 Abr 2013)

Pues nada, habrá que pedir un crédito para comprar oro como ha hecho Putin.


----------



## p_pin (23 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Pues sí, hombre, al igual que los pobres que tienen que vender las joyas (las suyas y las de la abuela) a los Compro-Oro. Yo diría que eso es más bien un marchamo de calidad para el oro que lo contrario. Si eso fuera cierto, al final el oro acabará en manos de Alemania, Rusia, India, China y alguno más, y a continuación mandarán a hacer puñetas al dolar.
> 
> Aunque lo que creo que pasa es que los zorros de la FED, viendo que va a salir oro a la venta, lo tiran con futuros de papel para pillarlo lo más barato posible.




De acuerdo contigo

Los piigs no venden su oro por que crean que ya no es una buena inversión o un refugio, lo hacen por que están desesperados y arrinconados por los mismos que quieren comprarlo a precio de saldo, la conyuntural disminución del precio es sólo un paso hacia atrás para coger carrerilla, sólo habrá que ver cuando. Y llegado el momento en que los hayan "desplumado", éstos no volverán a conseguirlo. A mi la lógica me dice que quien manda en la economía no va a comprar algo que no tiene futuro o que se vaya a depreciar


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Abr 2013)

Hay una historia taoísta de un viejo granjero que habí*a trabajado sus cosechas por muchos años. Un día su caballo se fugó. Al oi*r las noticias, sus vecinos lo vinieron a visitar. ¡Qué mala suerte! le dijeron congraciándose con él.

¡Ya veremos!, contestó el granjero. A la mañana siguiente, el caballo regresó, trayendo otros tres caballos salvajes con él.

¡Qué maravilloso!, exclamaron los vecinos.

¡Ya veremos!, contestó el viejo hombre.

Al día siguiente, su hijo intentó montar uno de los caballos sin domar, Éste lo tiró por tierra, y se rompió la pierna. Los vecinos vinieron otra vez a ofrecer sus condolencias en su infortunio.

¡Ya veremos!, contestó el granjero.

Al dí*a después, funcionarios militares vinieron a la aldea a reclutar hombres jóvenes en el ejército. Viendo que la pierna del hijo estaba rota, lo pasaron por alto. Los vecinos felicitaron a granjero por la forma en la que las cosas se habían dado vuelta.

¡Ya veremos!, dijo el granjero.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

Sinclair - Swiss Bank Just Refused To Give My Friend His Gold

_Today legendary trader Jim Sinclair stunned King World News when he revealed that a dear friend of his who is very affluent just had a Swiss bank refuse to return his large hoard of gold when he asked for it out of an allocated account. Below is what Sinclair, who was once called on by former Fed Chairman Paul Volcker to assist during a Wall Street crisis, had to say in this remarkable and candid interview.

Eric King: “Maguire spoke on KWN yesterday about the fact that one of his clients went to the LBMA to get the metal from them and could not get it. They told him he would be cash settled. This is what you have been talking about is the failure of the physical markets.”


Sinclair: “A person that I know with significant deposits in one of the primary Swiss banks, in allocated gold, wanted to take out his gold and was just refused on the basis of directives from the central bank “They told him the amount was in excess of 200,000 Swiss francs and the central bank had instructed them not to do it because it has to do with anti-terrorism and anti-money laundering precautions. 

I really wonder whether those are precautions or whether the gold simply isn’t there. Now you tell me that a London delivery has basically failed. It has to raise our suspicions that the lack of physical gold behind the paper gold is literally so severe that we are coming to understand that it is in fact not there.

The gold that people think is stored is not stored, and the inventory of the warehouses for exchanges may not be holding deliverable gold. There has always been speculation about whether or not the physical gold the US claims to store is in fact in those vaults. 

The greatest train robbery in history might be all of the gold, and it would only be something like we have described above that would happen right before gold makes historic highs. 

*There simply is no gold behind the paper.* * One example is AMRO*, a second is your example with Maguire, and a third is my dear friend who was refused his gold on the basis that its value was too high. Remember this friend of mine had his gold in an allocated account in storage at a major Swiss bank. I repeat, there is no gold.”​_


----------



## ivanbg (23 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Sinclair - Swiss Bank Just Refused To Give My Friend His Gold
> 
> _Today legendary trader Jim Sinclair stunned King World News when he revealed that a dear friend of his who is very affluent just had a Swiss bank refuse to return his large hoard of gold when he asked for it out of an allocated account. Below is what Sinclair, who was once called on by former Fed Chairman Paul Volcker to assist during a Wall Street crisis, had to say in this remarkable and candid interview.
> 
> ...



¿Donde esta el oro amigos?


----------



## jamesito (23 Abr 2013)

Tan poco ha bajado tanto, esta a precios del 2011 no?
Lo que no es normal es que siempre suba no?


----------



## manstein (23 Abr 2013)

Cuando llegue el mad max ese oro no servirá de mucho en manos particulares...mejor un kalashnikov


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

manstein dijo:


> Cuando llegue el mad max ese oro no servirá de mucho en manos particulares...mejor un kalashnikov



De lo que se deduce que tienes poco oro y todavía menos AK-47s ::


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No creo que llegue un madmax, pero si se tensa la cuerda y hay violencia y desórdenes sociales necesitarás ambas cosas: el oro para mantener en lo posible tu poder adquisitivo, y lo otro como herramienta disuasoria para los violentos y amigos de lo ajeno.



Y los mercaderes de "lo otro" solo aceptarn oro como pago . Lo mismo para todo lo demás.


----------



## kemado (23 Abr 2013)

manstein dijo:


> Cuando llegue el mad max ese oro no servirá de mucho en manos particulares...mejor un kalashnikov



Un forero del 2009 debiera de saber que los metales a guardar son tres, oro, plata y plomo. Ademas de los consabidos latunes.....::


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

Y que cuentan de la plata?. 
Si el oro cayo mucho, el que compro onzas de plata esta arruinado y encima de pagar caro, pago un 21% a mayores


----------



## JMK (23 Abr 2013)

De forocarros...


----------



## musu19 (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Y que cuentan de la plata?.
> Si el oro cayo mucho, el que compro onzas de plata esta arruinado y encima de pagar caro, pago un 21% a mayores



No todos tuvieron ni que pagarlo caro, ni con un21%

Por cierto, me resuelves una duda... tu estas a favor o en contra de 
"almacenar metales" o simplemente eres un pasaorero (pasa-oro)????


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> No todos tuvieron ni que pagarlo caro, ni con un21%
> 
> Por cierto, me resuelves una duda... tu estas a favor o en contra de
> "almacenar metales" o simplemente eres un pasaorero (pasa-oro)????



jajajaja, bueno, la verdad es que tiempo atras me gustaba la idea de los metales, incluso llegue a tener algunas monedas y lingotillos pero los vendi hace unos meses y me pase a los Karlillos y la verdad es que visto lo visto, no me arrepiento.

El caso es que hoy por hoy, no les veo rentabilidad ninguna a las monedas de plata del BDE y estoy barajando algunas alternativas tales como las famosas cuentas Coinc o ING, o incluso algun deposito en algun banco


----------



## Buster (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> jajajaja, bueno, la verdad es que tiempo atras me gustaba la idea de los metales, incluso llegue a tener algunas monedas y lingotillos pero los vendi hace unos meses y me pase a los Karlillos y la verdad es que visto lo visto, no me arrepiento.
> 
> El caso es que hoy por hoy, no les veo rentabilidad ninguna a las monedas de plata del BDE y estoy barajando algunas alternativas tales como las famosas cuentas Coinc o ING, o incluso algun deposito en algun banco



Con los metales siempre es una incógnita, tanto en tiempo como en cantidad, saber si lograrán combatir eficazmente la inflación, lograr plusvalías o minusvalías.

Con los depósitos siempre sabes de antemano el plazo y la cantidad de los intereses.

Dependiendo de tu aversión al riesgo pondrás más o menos en cada uno de ellos. Lo que siempre se recomienda es diversificar las inversiones.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> estoy barajando algunas alternativas tales como las famosas cuentas Coinc o ING, o incluso algun deposito en algun banco



Buena elección. La Banca está demostrando cada a dia ser el mas fiel garante y cuidador del dinero ajeno. Un depósito y a dormir tranquilo sabiendo que no se pierde, e incluso crece. Además, siempre se lo puedes dejar a tus herederos porque un depósito es para siempre.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 21:33 ----------




Buster dijo:


> Con los metales siempre es una incógnita, tanto en tiempo como en cantidad, saber si lograrán combatir eficazmente la inflación, lograr plusvalías o minusvalías.



En contraste, los depósitos llevan superando la prueba del tiempo com reserva de valor desde que se construyeron las pirámides de Egipto. :bla:

El consensuado sigue añadiendo créditos a su consenso.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2013)

Los metales son para escenarios madmaxistas.
Y estan siendo descartados.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

Quien quiera invertir en metales, pues alla el, yo no lo veo claro ahora mismo. 
Mi caso es diferente porque tengo Karlillos, los de 12€ aun es posible que los venda y les saque un pequeño rendimiento, pero los de 20 y 30 euros, como que tendran que pasar muchos años para verles algun beneficio, y aun asi no hay garantias de que el precio de la plata suba y la inflacion termine por comerse buena parte de ese dinero.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:57 ----------




GenEgoista dijo:


> Buena elección. La Banca está demostrando cada a dia ser el mas fiel garante y cuidador del dinero ajeno. Un depósito y a dormir tranquilo sabiendo que no se pierde, e incluso crece. Además, siempre se lo puedes dejar a tus herederos porque un depósito es para siempre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 21:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Si, ya conozco el cuento de las piramides, pero lo cierto es que el precio esta bajando y quienes compraron metales hace un mes (y doy fe que fueron muchos), pringaron mas de un 10% de lo invertido. Hoy se consuelan diciendo que los precios estan iguales que en el 2011, pero entonces que coño de inversion fue esa?


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Si, ya conozco el cuento de las piramides, pero lo cierto es que el precio esta bajando y quienes compraron metales hace un mes (y doy fe que fueron muchos), pringaron mas de un 10% de lo invertido. Hoy se consuelan diciendo que los precios estan iguales que en el 2011, pero entonces *que coño de inversion fue esa?*



La inversión es diferente si se está en posesión física de las onzas o solo se tiene un papel que dice _"se le deben a ud. x onzas"_.

En el segundo caso, el tipo de inversión es el único que va a conservar - con las lógicas oscilaciones - su poder adquisitivo en esta guerra devaluatoria de las divisas papelarias. Una guerra sazonada de acciones impositivas y confiscatorias cada vez más audaces, intrusivas e indiscriminadas, donde ya ni los depósitos se salvan.

Conseguir onzas - algo que desde ya no se puede dar por hecho - enterrarlas y a ver pasar la tormenta monetaria.


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> La inversión es diferente si se está en posesión física de las onzas o solo se tiene un papel que dice _"se le deben a ud. x onzas"_.
> 
> En el segundo caso, el tipo de inversión es el único que va a conservar - con las lógicas oscilaciones - su poder adquisitivo en esta guerra devaluatoria de las divisas papelarias. Una guerra sazonada de acciones impositivas y confiscatorias cada vez más audaces, intrusivas e indiscriminadas, donde ya ni los depósitos se salvan.
> 
> Conseguir onzas - algo que desde ya no se puede dar por hecho - enterrarlas y a ver pasar la tormenta monetaria.



Bueno, supongo que te refieres al primer caso y no al segundo. 
Lo que mas asusta es que esta "tormenta monetaria" parece no tener fin. ¿Cuantos años llevamos ya de crisis?, y lejos de ver brotes verdes, parece que esto empeora dia a dia


----------



## rory (25 Abr 2013)

Es que ya en el 2008 la tormenta perfecta se estaba gestando y amenazaba con llevarse por delante a la civilización. 5 años después aquí estamos y seguimos igual, bueno, igual no. Los ricos son más ricos y los pobres mucho más pobres.

Y la tormenta perfecta sigue sobre nuestras cabezas, amenazante.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Abr 2013)

rory dijo:


> Es que ya en el 2008 la tormenta perfecta se estaba gestando y amenazaba con llevarse por delante a la civilización. 5 años después aquí estamos y seguimos igual, bueno, igual no. Los ricos son más ricos y los pobres mucho más pobres.
> 
> Y la tormenta perfecta sigue sobre nuestras cabezas, amenazante.



Los horizontes temporales de las crisis abarcan décadas, no años... Que luego nadie diga que no vio como los pájaros salían volando en dirección contraria cuando empezaron a ver la tormenta... Hay señales por todos lados y algunos no hacen caso...


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Abr 2013)

...Pues a lo tonto a lo tonto, parece que el oro va recuperando


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ...Pues a lo tonto a lo tonto, parece que el oro va recuperando



Si, pues ahora mismo esta cerca de una resistencia importante. A ver si pasa los 1460 con holgura...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Hombre... no se ganó Zamora en una hora. Hoy ha salido la cifra de 6.200.000 parados, cosa inconcebible hace pocos años. Una normenta no es un hecho puntual binario que ocurre o no, sino que va ocurriendo. Muchos de esos parados están viviendo la tormenta perfecta en sus carnes, desgraciadamente, y según siga subiendo el número y añadiéndose más países europeos, pues la borrasca europea mal del todo no estará.
> 
> La civilización por delante no creo que se lleve la tormenta, pero los ahorros de la mayoría, sí.



No se trata solamente de una "borrasca europea", sino que esto tiene visos de alcanzar un nivel casi planetario. Y sino lo "reconducen" se están poniendo los pilares para un estallido social de grandes dimensiones y ya veremos si no empieza en el Sur de Europa...

De momento, los que "mandan" ajenos a todo y a seguir con las "patadas adelante" hasta que se encuentren con el "precipicio" y sin poder dar marcha atrás. Entonces, ya veremos qué pasa...


----------



## bullish consensus (25 Abr 2013)

la cosa es que en el punto que estamos esto solo tiene dos salidas

devaluacion o quita y si no esto que se debe no lo pagan ni locos, ellos lo


saben y los acreedores lo saben.


cada uno que elija lo que quiera.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> la cosa es que en el punto que estamos esto solo tiene dos salidas
> 
> devaluacion o quita y si no esto que se debe no lo pagan ni locos, ellos lo saben y los acreedores lo saben.
> 
> cada uno que elija lo que quiera.



Ganarán los acreedores y los deudores con mas poder de "persuasión", y en los casos donde esta falle se recurrirá al uso de la fuerza.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2013)

http://www.mercadosyburbuja.com/archives/1748


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> http://www.mercadosyburbuja.com/archives/1748



...Ese vinculo ya no esta disponible


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ...Ese vinculo ya no esta disponible



Pues minutos antes de colocarlo lo estaba. De todas formas, a través del Google podéis acceder al mismo. Es muy interesante y recomendable. En fin, lamento que cuestiones "técnicas" hayan imposibilitado su acceso, pero que -repito- si lo buscáis no hay problemas...

Saludos.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (26 Abr 2013)

Hay un error en el enlace. Es mercados y burbujas, en plural.

Mientras el oro de papel se desplomaba, el físico se codiciaba » Mercados y Burbujas


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2013)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Hay un error en el enlace. Es mercados y burbujas, en plural.
> 
> Mientras el oro de papel se desplomaba, el físico se codiciaba » Mercados y Burbujas



CaboPalomeque: Gracias por buscar el enlace correcto y colocarlo. Leyéndolo se "entienden" muchas cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ganarán los acreedores y los deudores con mas poder de "persuasión", y en los casos donde esta falle se recurrirá al uso de la fuerza.



La persuasión se consigue exhibiendo la fuerza. :fiufiu:


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Abr 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


>



Volviendo al tema principal del hilo, me gustaria que alguno de los foreros que habla de que el oro y la plata son inversiones a largo plazo miren este grafico y nos expliquen el por que.

Mirando este grafico, da toda la sensacion de que en cuanto al crisis pase (o a largo plazo como les gusta llamarle), el oro volvera a su valor real de 200$/500$. Por lo tanto no veo ningun valor refugio comprando oro hoy, al menos que lo hagan a 350$/oz, lo cual es impensable


----------



## Deimos (27 Abr 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> CaboPalomeque: Gracias por buscar el enlace correcto y colocarlo. Leyéndolo se "entienden" muchas cosas...
> 
> Saludos.



Vaya chorrapollez de artículo. Con todos mis respetos, pero no vale ni para cagar.

Que cuatro australianos cazacanguros y cuatro tailandeses hagan colas como locos para comprar oro casi que significa lo contrario que quieres transmitir. Timados por las manos fuertes que están soltando oro a mansalva.


----------



## ivanbg (27 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Volviendo al tema principal del hilo, me gustaria que alguno de los foreros que habla de que el oro y la plata son inversiones a largo plazo miren este grafico y nos expliquen el por que.
> 
> Mirando este grafico, da toda la sensacion de que en cuanto al crisis pase (o a largo plazo como les gusta llamarle), el oro volvera a su valor real de 200$/500$. Por lo tanto no veo ningun valor refugio comprando oro hoy, al menos que lo hagan a 350$/oz, lo cual es impensable



Creo que aquí no vemos el cuadro completo. Te daría la razón sino fuera por la ingente cantidad de dólares que esta imprimiendo sin parar el gobierno de Estados Unidos... El dólar es lo que no va a valer absolutamente nada...


----------



## Marina (27 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Volviendo al tema principal del hilo, me gustaria que alguno de los foreros que habla de que el oro y la plata son inversiones a largo plazo miren este grafico y nos expliquen el por que.
> 
> Mirando este grafico, da toda la sensacion de que en cuanto al crisis pase (o a largo plazo como les gusta llamarle), el oro volvera a su valor real de 200$/500$. Por lo tanto no veo ningun valor refugio comprando oro hoy, al menos que lo hagan a 350$/oz, lo cual es impensable



me sumo...
la espera me corroe...


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Creo que aquí no vemos el cuadro completo. Te daría la razón sino fuera por la ingente cantidad de dólares que esta imprimiendo sin parar el gobierno de Estados Unidos... El dólar es lo que no va a valer absolutamente nada...



Creo que te olvidas de dos pequeños detalles ...

1) Si el problema es el dolar, ¿como explicas que el precio del oro se este comportando de forma tan similar en dolares como en euros?

2) ¿Desde el año 2013 que no se imprimen dolares en EEUU?. ¿Estas seguro?, y ¿que paso a finales de los años 70 y en los 80? (que casualmente coincide con el subidon del precio del oro en este grafico) 
Te recuerdo que años atras hubo otra inflacion en norteamerica, el dolar no valia nada y viajar a Estados Unidos era baratisimo porque casi cualquier pais del resto de America tenia una moneda mas fuerte que el dolar.
De aquellas el precio del oro se portaba como hoy, pero cuando el humo desapareció el metal volvio a su precio normal.

La pregunta del millon es...
Si estamos viendo que las variables son las mismas, ¿por que no volvera a repetirse lo mismo?. 
Todo indica que el ciclo vuelve a comenzar.


----------



## ivanbg (27 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Creo que te olvidas de dos pequeños detalles ...
> 
> 1) Si el problema es el dolar, ¿como explicas que el precio del oro se este comportando de forma tan similar en dolares como en euros?
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene tener el ejercito más poderoso del mundo y los tios que mejor aprietan tuercas de los demás... ¿Alguien tiene los guebs de no seguirles la corriente? :fiufiu:


----------



## p_pin (27 Abr 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> Vaya chorrapollez de artículo. Con todos mis respetos, pero no vale ni para cagar.
> 
> Que cuatro australianos cazacanguros y cuatro tailandeses hagan colas como locos para comprar oro casi que significa lo contrario que quieres transmitir. Timados por las manos fuertes que están soltando oro a mansalva.



Soltando?

_*Desplome de un 65% en 24 horas de las reservas de oro de JP Morgan en COMEX*_
Desplome de un 65% en 24 horas de las reservas de oro de JP Morgan Precio OroyFinanzas.com

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 14:07 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Volviendo al tema principal del hilo, me gustaria que alguno de los foreros que habla de que el oro y la plata son inversiones a largo plazo miren este grafico y nos expliquen el por que.
> 
> Mirando este grafico, da toda la sensacion de que en cuanto al crisis pase (o a largo plazo como les gusta llamarle), el oro volvera a su valor real de 200$/500$. Por lo tanto no veo ningun valor refugio comprando oro hoy, al menos que lo hagan a 350$/oz, lo cual es impensable


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> Vaya chorrapollez de artículo. Con todos mis respetos, pero no vale ni para cagar.
> 
> Que cuatro australianos cazacanguros y cuatro tailandeses hagan colas como locos para comprar oro casi que significa lo contrario que quieres transmitir. Timados por las manos fuertes que están soltando oro a mansalva.



Es tu "opinión"... que lógicamente hay que respetar. Aunque hasta ahora no conocía a nadie que se comía los artículos que leía... Bueno, dicen que siempre se sabe o conoce algo nuevo y va a ser verdad.

En fin, la carencia de Metales preciosos "físicos" es una realidad. Otra cosa es que tengamos un amplio abanico de infomación para poder valorar. Aquí se colocó un artículo que es un simple ejemplo. Ahora bien, hay publicaciones australianas y asiáticas (¿te vale Japón?) que comentan lo mismo.

¿"Manos fuertes" soltando Oro a mansalva? ¿Podrías proporcionar datos concretos, aparte de la "opinión"? Me parece que no...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 16:44 ----------

Hola, Rafacoins: Por qué no tienes en cuenta el cambio que se efectuó en los Estados Unidos para calcular la inflación anual y que fue una de las mayores "adulteraciones" de la Historia económica moderna. Se han publicado comentarios y gráficos hasta la saciedad en varios subforos de Burbuja.info relacionados con el Oro. No hace mucho tiempo lo colocó Vidar. 

No te preocupes que aquellos que tenemos unos mínimos conocimientos históricos de Economía sabemos todavía discernir la "verdad" de la "pretendida"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> La persuasión se consigue exhibiendo la fuerza. :fiufiu:



- "La creación del mundo, dijo Platón "es la victoria de la persuasión sobre la fuerza..." La civilización es el mantenimiento del orden social, por su inherente persuasividad como demostración de la alternativa más noble. El recurso de la fuerza, no importa cuan inevitable parezca, es la revelación del fracaso de la civilización... Las relaciones entre los individuos y entre los grupos sociales toma una de estas dos formas: fuerza o persuasión. El comercio es el ejemplo de las relaciones persuasivas. La guerra, la esclavitud y la compulsión gubernamental ejemplifican el reino de la fuerza." (El triunfo de la persuasión sobre la fuerza es el signo de una sociedad civilizada) Alfred North Witehead

- "Una sociedad que roba al individuo el producto de su esfuerzo... no es, estrictamente hablando, una sociedad sino una turba, una banda de asaltantes institucionalizada." Ayn Rand

Saludos.


----------



## GenEgoista (27 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Si estamos viendo que las variables son las mismas, ¿por que no volvera a repetirse lo mismo?.
> Todo indica que el ciclo vuelve a comenzar.



En los 70 había un problema sistémico de deuda a nivel privado, público y empresarial?

NO

Esa es la variable que nos separa de los 70 y no hay ciclo que comenzar, estamos en terreno desconocido nunca antes visto.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 May 2013)

Pues lo dicho.
Parece ser que tendremos que acostumbrarnos a que este será el nuevo precios de los metales durante los proximos meses


----------



## Rafacoins (16 May 2013)

El oro vuelve a caer, esto tiene muy mala pinta.

¿No decian hace pocas semanas atras que era un buen momento para comprar?, pues no lo parece


----------



## p_pin (16 May 2013)

Lo que no es buen momento es para vender


----------



## Rafacoins (16 May 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo que no es buen momento es para vender



No no lo creo, esto tiene pinta de seguir bajando


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 May 2013)

El oro es un mercado completamente burbujeado. Y aún le queda mucho recorrido a la baja.


----------



## Que viene (16 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No no lo creo, esto tiene pinta de seguir bajando



Precisamente si tiene pinta de seguir bajando es un buen momento para vender y comprar más barato.


----------



## jaimito2 (16 May 2013)

Nadie tiene ni idea de lo que hará o harán con el oro en los próximos meses/años.
Se decía que para el 2012/13 lo veríamos poco menos que en 4000$/onza y mirad como lo tenemos.
Es un puñetero cachondeo lo que se hacen con este metal.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 May 2013)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Es un puñetero cachondeo lo que se hacen con este metal.



Querrás decir "lo que se hacen con los *derivados financieros* de este metal".

La pregunta es hasta cuando el mercado físico va a seguir usando como referencia el precio de dichos derivados en Londres y NY.


----------



## Tonyina (16 May 2013)

¿Dónde habremos visto esto antes? Si es que ya lo dicen, olvida la historia y la repetirás :-/ Espero que la gente no esté palmando demasiada pasta, o que viva las suficientes décadas como para recuperar la inversión.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> El oro vuelve a caer, esto tiene muy mala pinta.
> 
> ¿No decian hace pocas semanas atras que era un buen momento para comprar?, pues no lo parece



Yo solo se que estoy esperando a que baje por debajo de la caída del otro día para comprar 5 onzas mas, y que rezo cada noche al niño Jesús para que mantenga la lateralidad (o baje aun mas) durante los próximos 12-18 meses. Estoy en una etapa vital "de cargar" y no me gustaría nada nada que el despegue empezara demasiado pronto.


----------



## Rafacoins (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo solo se que estoy esperando a que baje por debajo de la caída del otro día para comprar 5 onzas mas, y que rezo cada noche al niño Jesús para que mantenga la lateralidad (o baje aun mas) durante los próximos 12-18 meses. Estoy en una etapa vital "de cargar" y no me gustaría nada nada que el despegue empezara demasiado pronto.



No creo que sea un buen momento para comprar, estan las cosas un poco revueltas. Tal vez esperar unos pocos meses a que se estabilice y de seguro podras hacer un mejor negocio en oro con esos 5K, posiblemente consigas bastante mas que 5 onzas. 
Mientras tanto paciencia


----------



## remonster (17 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> En los 70 había un problema sistémico de deuda a nivel privado, público y empresarial?
> 
> NO
> 
> Esa es la variable que nos separa de los 70 y no hay ciclo que comenzar, estamos en terreno desconocido nunca antes visto.



No coño, no, a ver si te lees los hilos del oro! 

Lo principal que nos diferencia de los años 70 y 80 es que ahora los bancos centrales ya o disponen de la mayoría de reservas de oro y la manipulación tiene los días contados. 

Dicho esto es muy sano y normal que corrija este año después de tantos años de subida.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Por la densidad de tarugos (número de tarugos por hilo) que entran a rebuznar en los hilos auríferos cuando corrige



Te hablo como pequeño inversor: ¿eres consciente de que lo que se ha desplomado el oro desde máximos es más de lo que ha caído el precio de la vivienda en España?

A mi post sobre la gráfica de los precios del oro y su evolución me remito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/423416-segundo-ataque-contra-oro-6.html


----------



## Marina (17 May 2013)

Vaya argumento, alguno dice que el oro baja por los especuladores en derivados.. Pero que el oro es seguro. 
Seguro es, como seguro es un trozo de hierro, otro tema es lo que te den por el.

Lo que no cabe duda es que lo vale es por los especuladores en derivados, valor real poco.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 May 2013)

:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
Ajustando la inflación la gráfica no miente, se puede burbujear y ya lo hizo antes.


----------



## Arctic (18 May 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Vaya argumento, alguno dice que el oro baja por los especuladores en derivados.. Pero que el oro es seguro.
> Seguro es, como seguro es un trozo de hierro, otro tema es lo que te den por el.
> 
> Lo que no cabe duda es que lo vale es por los especuladores en derivados, valor real poco.




Cuando tengas un rato, podías explicar eso de que 1$ invertido en 1800 en el Dow Jones ahora serían 8 millones.

Puedes empezar por cómo se hacía en 1800 para invertir en un índice que nacería casi 100 años después o por dividir los 15.000 puntos actuales del Dow entre los 8 millones que dices, a ver con cuantos decimales detrás del cero cotizaba el Dow en aquella época.


----------



## arangul6 (18 May 2013)

esto del oro prece a las terraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## p_pin (18 May 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Cuando tengas un rato, podías explicar eso de que 1$ invertido en 1800 en el Dow Jones ahora serían 8 millones.
> 
> Puedes empezar por cómo se hacía en 1800 para invertir en un índice que nacería casi 100 años después o por dividir los 15.000 puntos actuales del Dow entre los 8 millones que dices, a ver con cuantos decimales detrás del cero cotizaba el Dow en aquella época.


----------



## Apocalipto (22 May 2013)

Alguien puede traducir esto por encima plz

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/6-reasons-why-gold-prices-could-crater-80-from-here-cm247713


----------



## Arctic (22 May 2013)

Si el mundo cae en deflación es game over pero de verdad. El actual sistema monetario con deflación global peta 100% seguro, con lo que paradójicamente el oro físico subiría sensiblemente en ese escenario deflacionista.


----------



## jlvljlvl (24 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/370048-burbuja-causa-del-desmantelamiento-industrial.html

1:27:50 una opinion sobre el oro, Jesus Huerta del Soto.


----------



## jaimito2 (5 Jun 2013)

No me gusta nada cuando se está empezando a hablar tanto sobre la posible bajada del oro.


----------



## Rafacoins (5 Jun 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> *Normalmente los que NO están posicionados en Oro son los que más les gusta hablar de bajadas, los que estamos posicionados en Oro y Plata nos gusta creer que estamos al inicio de un rally alcista ...*




Eso es algo que jamas entendere de los metaleros. 
Yo tengo una finca con algunos nogales, sin embargo no ando por la vida diciendo que las nueces son la mejor inversion de la historia


----------



## ALFREDOCP (5 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Eso es algo que jamas entendere de los metaleros.
> Yo tengo una finca con algunos nogales, sin embargo no ando por la vida diciendo que las nueces son la mejor inversion de la historia



Es que tener oro no es tener nueces


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2013)

Hola, Rafacoins: Bueno, vamos a ver ¿tú estás contento con tu finca y los nogales? Pues, a los "metaleros" nos pasa lo mismo con nuestros Metales preciosos. Y nadie está dieciendo que éstos sean la "mejor inversión de la Historia", aunque está claro que son un referente histórico: te los encuentras en todas las civilizaciones que han existido y por algo será... ¿No?

El comentario de miaavg es muy claro y fácil de entender... El se refiere a la "preservación" de Capital (pero el que consideramos "verdadero") y a la "reserva de valor" que representan para nosotros los Metales preciosos. Ahora bien, esto no es una "invitación" a emularnos, al contrario la gente que lee estos hilos debe valorar los pros y contras, hacer caso a sus "sensaciones" y actuar en consecuencia. A fin de cuentas, como "bien tangible" a mí ya me vale una finca con nogales, pero si puedo tener también Metales preciosos (por lo que pueda pasar...) pues mucho mejor.


----------



## PCH1111 (5 Jun 2013)

Por cierto hasta donde creeis que va a llegar la corrección?

Se comentaba que una vez roto el soporte de 1400, podía bajar a los 1100.

Saludos


----------



## Marina (5 Jun 2013)

ALFREDOCP dijo:


> Es que tener oro no es tener nueces



Ciertamente, ni se come... pero se puede especular con él...

y tambien sirve para


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Bueno, vamos a ver ¿tú estás contento con tu finca y los nogales? Pues, a los "metaleros" nos pasa lo mismo con nuestros Metales preciosos. Y nadie está dieciendo que éstos sean la "mejor inversión de la Historia", aunque está claro que son un referente histórico: te los encuentras en todas las civilizaciones que han existido y por algo será... ¿No?



por cierto como se apañaban las civilizaciones primitivas para extraer el oro? parece un proceso industrial complicado no? bueno entiendo que las pepitas gordas igual es sencillo pero no se si habría tantas de esas


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> por cierto como se apañaban las civilizaciones primitivas para extraer el oro? parece un proceso industrial complicado no? bueno entiendo que las pepitas gordas igual es sencillo pero no se si habría tantas de esas



Hombre, en todo el proceso hay muchas explicaciones, pero en lo que a mí respecta todavía hay bastantes "claros oscuros", no tanto sobre la extracción como en la "elaboración" o la artesanía propiamente dicha.

La extracción está bastante clara: al principio con los Metales que se encontraban en estado puro y a "mano". Más tarde, excavando túneles y extrayendo el metal manualmente o a pico. En eso tampoco hay ningún "misterio". El proceso de fundición, elaboración y acabado es otra cosa.

Si tienes ocasión busca en Google o Wikipedia "El tesoro de plata de Boscoreale" y observa el acabado de la vajilla de Plata y hablamos de una "vajilla"....

Si quieres profundizar en este tema tienes un libro, y que creo que se puede encontrar en la Red, titulado "El Oro de las Médulas: su geología y arqueología", de Carlos Martín Escorza. Es un trabajo muy bueno y trata de unas minas muy nuestras.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, en todo el proceso hay muchas explicaciones, pero en lo que a mí respecta todavía hay bastantes "claros oscuros", no tanto sobre la extracción como en la "elaboración" o la artesanía propiamente dicha.
> 
> La extracción está bastante clara: al principio con los Metales que se encontraban en estado puro y a "mano". Más tarde, excavando túneles y extrayendo el metal manualmente o a pico. En eso tampoco hay ningún "misterio". El proceso de fundición, elaboración y acabado es otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Breve aportacion: mientras desayunaba estaban haciendo un documental en TV2 sobre la mítica ciudad de Tumbuctu y sus tesoros. Ha sido interesante ver imagenes actuales de como, a dia de hoy, se sigue extrayendo el oro manualmente en cientos de pequeñas minas/tuneles. Y como los orfebres de Jahnen transformaban pepitas de 1 oz aprox en una preciosa pulsera (tipo brazalete, no de cadena), mediante simple martilleado en 30 minutos, impresionante, nada de fundir, solo calentar y martillear. Ayudaba a entender el valor inicial del oro y de su maleabilidad.


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jun 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues en cierto modo le tengo envidia por tener esa estupenda finca con nogales, mis felicitaciones por disponer de una excelente inversion; si las nueces son variedad española mucho mejor.
> 
> Yo no digo que el Oro sea la mejor inversión del mundo, sin embargo me gustaria creer que es el mejor refugio del mundo y un excelente seguro, ninguna otra _"inversión"_ ofrece la seguridad y la estabilidad que tiene el Oro, no lo digo yo, lo dice la historia en sus distintas épocas, culturas y civilizaciones, a veces inconexas; las personas y mercados lo han atesorado como dinero y refugio de valor, antes y despues....ahora y posiblemente en el futuro; sus nueces tienen un valor que nadie niega, es un producto que le puede ofrecer un beneficio a corto, sin embargo no creo que las atesore como refugio de valor salvo que entrasemos en un mercado de trueque y entonces seria un medio de cambio perfectamente viable siempre que comprador y vendedor coincidan en tiempo y forma.
> 
> Resumiendo; no es cuestión de defender el Oro o la Plata contra vientos y mareas, solo exponer sus cualidades innatas propias del metal y aprecio de las mismas por consenso general y universal.



Vamos a ver, voy a comentar esto porque creo que me he expresado mal. Dije que tengo una finca con nogales, si, pero tiene 2500 metros cuadrados y solo hay 4 nogales entre otros arboles. Es mas bien una casa de fin de semana que una inversion en la industria de la nuez.

Respecto del oro, estoy seguro de que siempre valdra algo, pero tambien estoy seguro de que no siempre valdra lo mimso. Y eso por ello que cuestiono a todo aquel que ose decir que el oro, es un seguro y que con el nunca se pierde (?¿???¿¿?¿??).


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos a ver, voy a comentar esto porque creo que me he expresado mal. Dije que tengo una finca con nogales, si, pero tiene 2500 metros cuadrados y solo hay 4 nogales entre otros arboles. Es mas bien una casa de fin de semana que una inversion en la industria de la nuez.
> 
> Respecto del oro, estoy seguro de que siempre valdra algo, pero tambien estoy seguro de que no siempre valdra lo mimso. Y eso por ello que cuestiono a todo aquel que ose decir que el oro, es un seguro y que con el nunca se pierde (?¿???¿¿?¿??).



Hola, Rafacoins: Hombre, la mayoría de los metaleros hemos dicho siempre que es "seguro" y una "reserva de valor". Lo primero lo es y lo puedes ver como el pago de una "prima" por si las cosas van mal. Te pondré un ejemplo: en el seguro del coche tu lo pagas y pierdes la "prima" si no sucede nada de lo que te cubra, pues no deja de ser lo mismo. Con una diferencia y es que siempre tienes el metal "físico" y la "prima" es mucho más "elástica" en el tiempo.

Los Metales preciosos como "inversión" son un activo no "recomendable", especialmente la Plata (por el IVA), porque entonces entra en la misma dinámica que los demás activos financieros, por tanto sujeto a ganancias y perdidas. Los "metaleros puros" no te van a negar esta "variable", pero no es menos cierto que nosotros no ponemos nuestro dinero en los Metales preciosos por motivos "especulativos". Yo siempre me refiero a ellos como "el valor que sea..." y que puede ser "mucho" en determinadas situaciones y que son las que nosotros contemplamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Buster (6 Jun 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues en cierto modo le tengo envidia por tener esa estupenda finca con nogales, mis felicitaciones por disponer de una excelente inversion; si las nueces son variedad española mucho mejor.



No sé a cuánto le pagarán el kilo al productor, pero en el supermercado se pagan a precio de oro. Las de marca Eroski van a más de 3,5 euros/kg.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

La bolsa tal y como se está moviendo estos días es una martingala.
El sistema de la deuda cada vez irá generando crisis más frecuentes y de mayor volumen hasta que tengan que hacer reset y cambiar el sistema.
Todo lo que dicen en los boletines Keiser Report está muy acertado. :fiufiu:


----------



## gurrunita (6 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Respecto del oro, estoy seguro de que siempre valdra algo, pero tambien estoy seguro de que no siempre valdra lo mimso. Y eso por ello que cuestiono a todo aquel que ose decir que el oro, es un seguro y que con el nunca se pierde (?¿???¿¿?¿??).



El oro es una materia prima, tiene muchas utilidades y su precio, seamos realistas, es alto por que existe poco (relativamente hablando).

Si mañana se descubriese una mina fabulosa o se consiguiese alguna forma de "fabricarlo" entonces su precio se desplomaria, pero mientras tanto sirve como reserva de valor.


----------



## atracurio (6 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos a ver, voy a comentar esto porque creo que me he expresado mal. Dije que tengo una finca con nogales, si, pero tiene 2500 metros cuadrados y solo hay 4 nogales entre otros arboles. Es mas bien una casa de fin de semana que una inversion en la industria de la nuez.
> 
> Respecto del oro, estoy seguro de que siempre valdra algo, pero tambien estoy seguro de que no siempre valdra lo mimso. Y eso por ello que cuestiono a todo aquel que ose decir que el oro, es un seguro y que con el nunca se pierde (?¿???¿¿?¿??).



Lo que seguro que pierde valor es el dinero fiat. 

Más que en la cotización, fíjate en la relación cantidad de oro/litros de gasolina, barras de pan, latunes o lo que quieras. 

Imaginate que en vez de oro ahorrases en trigo, gasolina o latas de atún, pero sin el inconveniente del peso, peligrosidad o poca durabilidad.


----------



## Marina (7 Jun 2013)

atracurio dijo:


> Lo que seguro que pierde valor es el dinero fiat.



No se porque decis estas chorradas... ¿por que puntualmente los tipos estan tan bajos y el oro ha subido ultimamente? (de todas formas hay que ver la inflacion en europa no en españa) el euro es europeo.

Solo hay que ver lo que paso con el oro estos ultimos 30 años , si quitas los ultimos tres o cuatro... El OTRO TENIA PERDIDA TOTAL DE VALOR.

La renta fija ha tenido rendimientos del 15% anual. Ahora mismo la deuda publica española a 10 años da un 5%.

teneis una vision miope,como estos ultimos años ha subido va a subir siempre, (cuando posiblemente lo que teneis son unos precios disparatados) o milenarista, (como cuando los fenicios la gente atesoraba oro, yo tb por si volvemos a la epoca finicia)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> No se porque decis estas chorradas... ¿por que puntualmente los tipos estan tan bajos y el oro ha subido ultimamente? (de todas formas hay que ver la inflacion en europa no en españa) el euro es europeo.
> 
> Solo hay que ver lo que paso con el oro estos ultimos 30 años , si quitas los ultimos tres o cuatro... El OTRO TENIA PERDIDA TOTAL DE VALOR.
> 
> ...




Tu debias ser de las listas que cuando viajaba a Itàlia antes del euro todo te debia parecer carisimo (y tu sentirte riquisima) porque las cifras en liras te parecian altisimas... Pues tengo buenas noticias: en los proximos años tus ahorros aumentaran (nominalmente) muchisimo y seras muy rica, aunque tu capacidad de compra real sea la mitad que ahora.... :XX:


----------



## santia (7 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> No se porque decis estas chorradas... ¿por que puntualmente los tipos estan tan bajos y el oro ha subido ultimamente? (de todas formas hay que ver la inflacion en europa no en españa) el euro es europeo.
> 
> Solo hay que ver lo que paso con el oro estos ultimos 30 años , si quitas los ultimos tres o cuatro... El OTRO TENIA PERDIDA TOTAL DE VALOR.
> 
> ...



Dices: "Ahora mismo la deuda pública a 10 años da un 5%" --> No. Te confundes. Te da ese 5% pasados esos 10 años. 'Cuán largo me lo fiais'. Además, con esta coyuntura mundial. Puede haber quitas. Ya sabes.

De todas formas, ya puestos, ¿por qué tú crees que, en la actualidad, los Bancos Centrales de todos los países en el mundo siguen almacenando oro físico con esa 'visión milenarista' como los 'fenicios' que tú comentas?


----------



## p_pin (7 Jun 2013)

Marina tú en que inviertes?


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Marina tú en que inviertes?



Secundo a p_pin, yo tambien estoy intrigado


----------



## Arctic (7 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Marina tú en que inviertes?



En libros, no.


----------



## amenhotep (7 Jun 2013)

¿Qué ha pasado hoy con el oro? 
Se ha pegado un batacazo bajando un 2%:8:


----------



## makokillo (7 Jun 2013)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy con el oro?
> Se ha pegado un batacazo bajando un 2%:8:



Pues que ama de casa metalera compró unas onzillas :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...1211-oro-hilo-oficial-ix-211.html#post9215736


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2013)

santia dijo:


> Dices: "Ahora mismo la deuda pública a 10 años da un 5%" --> No. Te confundes. Te da ese 5% pasados esos 10 años. 'Cuán largo me lo fiais'. Además, con esta coyuntura mundial. Puede haber quitas. Ya sabes.
> 
> De todas formas, ya puestos, ¿por qué tú crees que, en la actualidad, los Bancos Centrales de todos los países en el mundo siguen almacenando oro físico con esa 'visión milenarista' como los 'fenicios' que tú comentas?



Bla bla bla....
palabras vacias... la realidad es que la deuda publica y privada a sido siempre muy rentable, y el oro no ha tenido ninguna rentablidad. (en la era moderna, en la edad media puede ser)

sobre las quitas , claro que puede haberlas, pero la opción es buscar alternativas viables, no tiene sentido para envitar un mal menor arriesgarlo todo a lo loco.

El oro que almacenan los estados es ridiculo comparado a la riqueza del pais, es como el anillo de la abuela.. españa tiene 10.000 millones... (1% del pib)
alemania 112.000 millones, 3% del pib,

Y en esas proporciones me parece adecuado tener un 3% de tu "riqueza en oro" si me apuras hasta un 10%... 

De ahi para arriba es hacer el tonto y con la justificacion de "algo seguro" jugar los ahorros a la ruleta rusa..
(otro asunto es querer especular con el precio del oro, que en realidad es en lo que conviertes cuando dices "ahorrar" en oro.. mucho peor que el que ahorra en ladrillo. al menos alli vives...)


----------



## remonster (8 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Bla bla bla....
> palabras vacias... la realidad es que la deuda publica y privada a sido siempre muy rentable, y el oro no ha tenido ninguna rentablidad. (en la era moderna, en la edad media puede ser)
> 
> sobre las quitas , claro que puede haberlas, pero la opción es buscar alternativas viables, no tiene sentido para envitar un mal menor arriesgarlo todo a lo loco.
> ...




Tú eres un payaso de los grandes, CM de la banca.








Te han preguntado en qué inviertes y no has respondido....porque evidentemente no tienes un duro...si no no te dedicarías a trabajar por cuatro duros de manipulador de opinión...



Marina dijo:


> La renta fija ha tenido rendimientos del 15% anual.



Eso jamás ha sido cierto si tienes en cuenta la inflación...la banca no es gilipollas...



Marina dijo:


> Ahora mismo la deuda publica española a 10 años da un 5%.



A 10 años!! Jojojo...En 10 años petará 20 veces...y además con la pasta bloqueada...


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Jun 2013)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy con el oro?
> Se ha pegado un batacazo bajando un 2%:8:



...y mas que va a caer! 
Dios quiera que me equivoque porque habra muchas victimas, pero es lo que se ve venir


----------



## DenariusGold (8 Jun 2013)

En que sentido victimas ?
Si se refiere a los especuladores apalancados en algún vehículo digital.. es posible que tenga razón... Pero sino, me cuesta entenderlo.
Creo que aquí la mayoría ya ha asimilado que el oro físico y el oro papel son dos cosas muy distintas... Pero claro si uno intenta entrar y salir solo con exposiciones a la evolución del precio de los metales, la probabilidad de quemarse es muy importante... La volatilidad será cada vez mayor en este mercado casino y esquizofrenico...


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Jun 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> En que sentido victimas ?
> Si se refiere a los especuladores apalancados en algún vehículo digital.. es posible que tenga razón... Pero sino, me cuesta entenderlo.
> Creo que aquí la mayoría ya ha asimilado que el oro físico y el oro papel son dos cosas muy distintas... Pero claro si uno intenta entrar y salir solo con exposiciones a la evolución del precio de los metales, la probabilidad de quemarse es muy importante... La volatilidad será cada vez mayor en este mercado casino y esquizofrenico...



Claro, lo importante es tener oro, no importa si se gane o se pierda dinero, lo importante es tenerlo (por aquello de que brilla y que mola mogollon).
Pues lo siento, comprar algo que esta perdiendo valor dia a dia, no es algo que este dentro de mi entendimiento.
Lamento ser tan frio diciendo esto, pero me he llevado tantos batacazos en la vida que en este momento solo me fio del sentido comun.


----------



## DenariusGold (8 Jun 2013)

Entiendo tu postura, si miras las pantallas a diario, es cierto que ahora nos pueden picar un poco los ojos... Pero no creo que se pueda entender la posesión de oro, la diversificación de los ahorros con una vista a corto/medio plazo... Y si aplicamos el sentido común, si hacemos proyecciones a 2, 3 o 5 años, no me cabe en la cabeza que los precios de los bienes tangibles limitados puedan caer durante mucho tiempo con las políticas monetarias actuales... El problema explosivo de las deudas soberanas sigue empeorando, no tenemos crecimiento en la mayoría del occidente, asia esta empezando a ralentizar, el consumo global esta en mínimos, el paro subiendo... y seguimos creando mas deudas sobre deudas, para aplazar el dia D... pero no aplicamos ninguna solución, solo dosis de morfina... el sentido común invita a protegerse ;-)
Y el oro y la plata son UNAS alternativas...
El precio lo pueden tirar a 1000$ si quieren, facilmente... pero si no se puede comprar, es como ver un anuncio "se vende ferrari enzo nuevo por 10.000 euros" y no poder comprarlo... Enfin cada uno que haga lo que estima mejor para su caso. saludos.


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Tú eres un payaso de los grandes, CM de la banca.
> 
> 
> Marina dijo:
> ...



El problema es que la mayoria (digo mayoria, no todos) de los que hablais de invertir en oro sois unos ignorantes. (invertir en oro no es malo , si eres un ignorante es mas peligroso)

Con unos arjumentos que tiran para atras a quien tenga algún conocimiento. 
La inflación en 1990 era del 6% y la rentablidad era del 15% (ignorante)
ABC (Madrid) - 12/02/1990, p. 59 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


*veamos la rentablidad del oro y de la deuda publica 1990-2.000
*la inflacion del *1990 a 2.000 un 47%* por lo que 1 millon de pesetas deberian haberse convertido en 1.470.000 pts.

*Si hubieras comprado en 1990 bonos a 10 años 1.000.000 se te hubieran convertido en 2.500.000 (pero ademas podrías haber reinvertido los rendimientos , seguramente tendrias 3 millones al final del periodo)* hubieras ganado el doble incluyendo la inflacion.. (ignorante)

*¿que hubieras tenido con el oro...? Valía lo mismo 2.000 que en 1990.. (hubieras perdido el 47% de su valor por la inflacion)*

si hubieras invertido EN 1990 en deuda publica en 2.000 hubieras podido comprar el triple de ORO que 10 años antes, COMPARA LA RENTABILIDAD ORO-DEUDA

(la irracionalidad/desinformación al invertir al único que perjudica es al irracional)
*De nada...*


----------



## Mediterrand (8 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> El problema es que la mayoria (digo mayoria, no todos) de los que hablais de invertir en oro sois unos ignorantes. (invertir en oro no es malo , si eres un ignorante es mas peligroso)
> 
> Con unos arjumentos que tiran para atras a quien tenga algún conocimiento.
> La inflación en 1990 era del 6% y la rentablidad era del 15% (ignorante)
> ...




Es obvio que el oro es un producto defensivo para épocas de crisis. Si buscas un producto que dé rentabilidad probablemente el oro no sea la mejor opción. Eso sí, a más rentabilidad, más riesgo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2013)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Es obvio que el oro es un producto defensivo para épocas de crisis. Si buscas un producto que dé rentabilidad probablemente el oro no sea la mejor opción. Eso sí, a más rentabilidad, más riesgo.



Los Metales preciosos no son para "invertir" y menos para "especular". Son un "seguro" y "reserva de valor" y eso no se puede negar más si observamos su "utilidad" en épocas críticas de nuestra Historia, incluida la contemporánea: que se lo pregunten, por ejemplo, a un argentino...

Si deseamos "arriesgar" nuestro dinero ya tenemos el "papel-metal", fondos de inversión especializados, etc., y que son la fuente "real" de todos los problemas actuales en relación a los Metales preciosos.

Si miramos los rendimientos de activos en dinero FIAT pues es evidente que una cartera de Renta Fija a muy largo plazo hubiera superado a cualquier otro activo financiero. Ahora bien, desde el panorama actual y las "perspectivas" que algunos tenemos sobre el particular, pues esto hoy en día es más una cuestión de "FE". Y eso que yo tengo mi patrimonio muy diversificado y con una única excepción: la Bolsa, en la que no veo recorrido alguno a medio/largo plazo, aunque aquí también puedo equivocarme, pero bueno es mi dinero y lo coloco donde considero que es más conveniente y para mí los Metales preciosos siempre serán un buen "refugio".


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Jun 2013)

pues al final va a resultar quezapatero hizo un buen negocio vendiendo el oro a 1600


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> *veamos la rentablidad del oro y de la deuda publica 1990-2.000
> *la inflacion del *1990 a 2.000 un 47%* por lo que 1 millon de pesetas deberian haberse convertido en 1.470.000 pts.
> 
> *Si hubieras comprado en 1990 bonos a 10 años 1.000.000 se te hubieran convertido en 2.500.000 (pero ademas podrías haber reinvertido los rendimientos , seguramente tendrias 3 millones al final del periodo)* hubieras ganado el doble incluyendo la inflacion.. (ignorante)



La inflacion acumulada en la eurozona del *2003 al 2.013 un 30% de media* por lo que 100.000 euros deberian haberse convertido en 130.000 euros.

*Si hubieras comprado oro en 2003 (a 320 euros la onza) se te hubieran convertido en 327.000 (1.047 euros la onza) al final del periodo* .. (ignorante)

En bonos al 5% anual tendrías solamente 163.000 euros... (ignorante)


----------



## Buster (10 Jun 2013)

Y si hubieras comprado acciones de Apple en... :bla: :bla:

Los ventajistas del eje tiempo siempre al quite.


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Y si hubieras comprado acciones de Apple en... :bla: :bla:



Mañana Apple dejará de existir, el oro no. Bla bla requetebla.



Buster dijo:


> Los ventajistas del eje tiempo siempre al quite.



Eje en el que solo el oro se sobrevive. Todos los demás activos son perecederos.

Putos necios...


----------



## Buster (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Mañana Apple dejará de existir









Bocachanclas... bocachanclas everywhere!


----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2013)

Hijnorantes! el único refugio contra la inflación es himbertir en putas, el oro te lo pueden robar pero los buenos recuerdos no te los puede quitar nadie y hacerte pajas solo con las mujeres con las que has estado realmentne y no con las petardas famosillas a las que nunca te follarás no tiene precio...


----------



## maragold (10 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Y si hubieras comprado acciones de Apple en... :bla: :bla:
> 
> Los ventajistas del eje tiempo siempre al quite.



No, mejor Pescanovas... o Bankias... o el timo de Ibertrola Renovables... o, o, o....


----------



## santia (10 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Bla bla bla....
> palabras vacias... la realidad es que la deuda publica y privada a sido siempre muy rentable, y el oro no ha tenido ninguna rentablidad. (en la era moderna, en la edad media puede ser)
> 
> sobre las quitas , claro que puede haberlas, pero la opción es buscar alternativas viables, no tiene sentido para envitar un mal menor arriesgarlo todo a lo loco.
> ...



Dices ‘Bla bla bla....” y hablas del ‘anillo de la abuela’, pero aún no has contestado a mi pregunta: ¿por qué tú crees que, en la actualidad, los Bancos Centrales de todos los países en el mundo siguen almacenando oro físico?

Por otra parte, te equivocas, no debes comparar las reservas de oro almacenadas con el PIB del país en cuestión, debes compararlas con las reservas en moneda extranjera del Banco Central de ese país. Puedes hacer ese cálculo. Y, luego, hazlo con China. Y ahí tienes la razón de por qué China, ahora, está comprando oro. Por ejemplo.

Por último, en relación con la rentabilidad de la deuda que comentas al principio, te copio un titular de marzo de 2012: “Los bonos griegos en manos de los inversores privados valen un 21,5% de lo que valían, tras el acuerdo de reestructuración de la deuda del país”. Esa es, hoy en día, la ‘realidad’ que comentas.


----------



## Marina (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> La inflacion acumulada en la eurozona del *2003 al 2.013 un 30% de media* por lo que 100.000 euros deberian haberse convertido en 130.000 euros.
> 
> *Si hubieras comprado oro en 2003 (a 320 euros la onza) se te hubieran convertido en 327.000 (1.047 euros la onza) al final del periodo* .. (ignorante)
> 
> En bonos al 5% anual tendrías solamente 163.000 euros... (ignorante)



Engañabobos, has cogido el único periodo desde hace 40 años en que el oro ha subido .. (no engañes a la gente con datos falsos o deformados)
Ademas en ese periodo de "tanta subida" tampoco ha sido para tanto, multiplicar por 3 en pleno burbujon y con una inversion de alto riesgo y cero rentabilidad no es mucho... (vamos una mierda) *deberias compararlo con inversiones de alto riesgo no con la renta fija...*
además sino vendes ya mañana todo tu beneficio puede convertirse en lagrimas... (como la bolsa)

*si te engañas tu, no pasa nada, alla tu y tu dinero. Pero si engañas a otros es muy feo
*


----------



## anitalafantastica (10 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> *si te engañas tu, no pasa nada, alla tu y tu dinero. Pero si engañas a otros es muy feo
> *



Aqui nadie engaña a nadie, todos somos mayorcitos para saber que hacer con nuestro dinero y nadie te ha dicho que inviertas en oro si no que a nosotros (los metaleros) nos parece una buena manera de preservar nuestro dinero. Si a ti no te lo parece pues muy bien, compra lo que a tí te parezca que te va a resultar mejor, pero los antimetaleros sois tremendamente cansinos, ere que ere con algo que como no os gusta ni creeis en ello no deberia de ocuparos ni un solo segundo de vuestro tiempo. A mi no me gusta la bolsa, no la veo un buen negocio para un pequeño ahorrador y no voy como vosotros metiendome en los hilos de bolsa a decir que la bolsa es una mierda. No me gusta la deuda soberana por que tal y como está el patio tarde o temprano habrá una quita y despues a llorar y no por eso voy poniendo post con que la deuda soberana es una mierda.Ahora mismo no me gustan los depositos bancarios por la misma cuestion que la deuda y no por ello voy metiendome en hilos de depositos a poner de ignorantes a los que contratan depositos.
Que no os gustan los metales?, ya lo sabemos,no le deis mas vueltas a la mierda y dejarnosla para nosotros pero por favor DEJAR DE CANSINEAR DE UNA PUTA VEZ.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Bla bla bla....
> palabras vacias... *la realidad es que la deuda publica y privada a sido siempre muy rentable*, y el oro no ha tenido ninguna rentablidad. (en la era moderna, en la edad media puede ser)



La realidad es que el Estado Español ha quebrado 13 veces desde 1556 y bla bla bla...


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Engañabobos, has cogido el único periodo desde hace 40 años en que el oro ha subido .. (no engañes a la gente con datos falsos o deformados)



Tu has hecho exactamente lo mismo, has ignorado los últimos 10 años en que la renta fija daba una MIERDA para no quedar como un gilipollas.

La diferencia está en que *el oro sobrevive a los estados*, y por tanto a todos los esquemas de renta fija. 

Esquemas que falsamente presentas como de "bajo riesgo" cuando en realidad *España quiebra regularmente cada 20 o 30 años* por lo que es una ivnersión que exige un "timing" de salida para no arruinarse. Cosa que con el oro no pasa NUNCA porque no quiebra (carece de riesgo de contraparte).

Es mas, el nuevo tratado de la Banca, Basilea III, recalifica el oro como activo de RIESGO CERO (Tier 1) al mismo nivel que el CASH.



Marina dijo:


> Ademas en ese periodo de "tanta subida" tampoco ha sido para tanto, multiplicar por 3 en pleno burbujon



Te contradices, si la subida "no ha sido para tanto" entonces no puede ser un "burbujón".

A ver si te aclaras los conceptos, soplapollas ::



Marina dijo:


> Un dollar Invertido en el En bolsa en el 1800, Hoy Valdrian 8,8 Millones de dolares



Googlea* "survivor bias"*, es un concepto elemental que ignoras demostrando ignorancia supine. ... Los índices _"siempre suben"_ porque las compañías que quiebran se sustituyen por otras nuevas. Los inversores que habían invertido en ellas, por el contrario, se quedan tirados en la cuneta. 

Por esto, y dado que no ha sobrevivido ninguna empresa de las que había en 1800, un dolar Invertido en en bolsa en 1800 hoy valdria exactamente CERO, mientrras que una onza sigue siendo una onza


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Mañana Apple dejará de existir, el oro no. Bla bla requetebla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay formas más prácticas y eficaces de mantener baja la entropía de la información valiosa frente al transcurrir del tiempo que almacenando piedras brillantes. El dinero ya existía antes de que el ser humano descubriese que las piedras amarillas que usaba como cuentas de collar no se cubrían de una pátina roñosa. El conocimiento y la tecnología ya nos ofrece un dinero mejor.


----------



## Shui (10 Jun 2013)

Cuanto tecnoateo sabelotodo hemos creado con tanta televisión


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El conocimiento y *la tecnología* ya nos ofrece algo mejor.



Si claro, como los video Betamax o VHS. *Tecnología = bien extremadamente frágil y transitorio.*

Hay que ser nuy burro para decir tus tonterías.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2013)

¿Para qué utilizar la irreproducibilidad sostenida de las reacciones nucleares de fusión como garantía de infalsificabilidad cuando puedes obtener mejores cualidades mediante el uso de las leyes matemáticas y termodinámicas?


----------



## Shui (10 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Para qué utilizar la irreproducibilidad sostenida de las reacciones nucleares de fusión como garantía de infalsificabilidad cuando puedes obtener mejores cualidades mediante el uso de las leyes matemáticas y termodinámicas?



visualización sonora de la relación de sinergia


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Si claro, como los video Betamax o VHS. *Tecnología = bien extremadamente frágil y transitorio.*
> 
> Hay que ser nuy burro para decir tus tonterías.



Tu oro, es el buzón de correos de la actualidad. Voluminoso, ruidoso, incompatible con las exigencias de movilidad e inmediatez de nuestros tiempos, inseguro de manejar y siempre susceptible de sufrir abusos, robos e incautaciones. Todos seguiremos teniendo uno de ellos durante algún tiempo, pero ya sabemos con certeza que tecnologías más seguras y prácticas lo están sustituyendo.


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Para qué utilizar la irreproducibilidad sostenida de las reacciones nucleares de fusión como garantía de infalsificabilidad cuando puedes obtener mejores cualidades mediante el uso de las leyes matemáticas y termodinámicas?



No has follao en tu puta vida, ni follarás.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> No has follao en tu puta vida, ni follarás.



siempre puede pagar no?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> No has follao en tu puta vida, ni follarás.



Desde luego puede ser preferible mantener un sano celibato que pagarle el siguiente diente de oro a la poligoneras que debes frecuentar tú, querido aurófilo.


----------



## GenEgoista (10 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tu oro, es el buzón de correos de la actualidad. Voluminoso, ruidoso, incompatible con las exigencias de movilidad e inmediatez de nuestros tiempos



Pues en vez de petróleo, haz que los medios de transporte funcionen con un *modelo matemático del petróleo*, el *BitOil*  más ligero y que ocupa cero comparado con los combustible "arcaicos" convencionales :bla::bla::bla:

Ya en vez de oro, que las mujeres se adornen con "joyas" hechas de recortes de papel :bla::bla::bla:

No me interesa la movilidad (para eso MasterCard), sino el valor y su conservación.


.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Jun 2013)

El dolar esta sobrevalorado, con la actual expansion monetaria, la mayor d la historia han tenido k presionar a bancos centrales. Pa k suelten oro y den un respiro al dolar, pero las alegrias d ahora n japon y usa seran las penurias del mañana.
Aora tenemos un problema d deuda privada k ha desembocado en un problema d deuda publica, pero el siguiente crash sera una perdida nla confianza nlas divisas.
El euro sta ya tocado, dolar y yen son los siguientes.

En ese escenario, oro ( y bitcoin) ganan

Si poneis n google: "foro WyQ" hay un hilo, el segundo, d politica monetaria, un mexicano lo explica mucho mejor k yo

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 22:06 ----------

Podeis registraros y rebatirle al mexicano, pero os va a machacar


----------



## Marina (10 Jun 2013)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> La realidad es que el Estado Español ha quebrado 13 veces desde 1556 y bla bla bla...



tu flipas... 
a lo mejor esas quiebras ocurrieron con un rey loco... (una tonteria que ni me molesto en mirarla)

Ya veo que valorais el oro porque los fenicios lo usaban y ahora como el estado español quiebra cada dos dias... dejar la droga dura...
si invertis en algo por lo menos conocerlo un poco, y fundamentarlo



---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 23:23 ----------




GenEgoista dijo:


> Tu has hecho exactamente lo mismo, has ignorado los últimos 10 años en que la renta fija daba una MIERDA para no quedar como un gilipollas.



te repito en los ultimos 100 años el oro ha subido 2 veces, el resto del tiempo una mierda de inversion... 

en mi firma ves lo bueno que ha sido.


GenEgoista dijo:


> La diferencia está en que *el oro sobrevive a los estados*, y por tanto a todos los esquemas de renta fija.



TAmbien sobrevien las piedras y no por eso te dedicas a acumular piedras.. o sal... que los fenicios usaban sal y seguro que la sal nos sobrevive a todos... que tonerias...



GenEgoista dijo:


> Esquemas que falsamente presentas como de "bajo riesgo" cuando en realidad *España quiebra regularmente cada 20 o 30 años* por lo que es una ivnersión que exige un "timing" de salida para no arruinarse. Cosa que con el oro no pasa NUNCA porque no quiebra (carece de riesgo de contraparte).



Lo que nos faltaba, ahora todo lo que no sea oro es de alto riesgo... ya lo has dicho todo... 
y que españa quiebra cada 20-30 años YA TE DIJE QUE NO ENGAÑES A LA GENTE.
*
Que yo sepa en todo el siglo XX y en la parte que llevamos de este no ha habido ninguna y eso que tuvimos una guerra civil.* (por supuesto los acreedores del lado perdedor se quedaron sin cobrar ¡¡faltaría mas!! pero tampoco creas que perdieron tanto, que prestaban teniendo valores como garantia... )



GenEgoista dijo:


> Es mas, el nuevo tratado de la Banca, Basilea III, recalifica el oro como activo de RIESGO CERO (Tier 1) al mismo nivel que el CASH.



Otra memez, el oro si cae su valor, ya me diras como puede tener riesgo cero, y el dinero en metalico como el estado quiebre ya veras tu donde se va el valor del dinero en metalico. (ademas puede cambiar de moneda o devaluarla) 
La verdad.... no dices mas que tonterias... 

y el hierro tambien es de riesgo cero.. y las piedras .. comprate unas piedras...
Por dios no digais esas memeces que a lo mejor alguien las cree...



GenEgoista dijo:


> Te contradices, si la subida "no ha sido para tanto" entonces no puede ser un "burbujón".



ya me diras... 40 años perdiendo y cuando sube sube un 300% (posiblemente menos que la inflacion) y con el riesgo de volver a quedarte sin nada...

almenos las tecnologicas multiplicabas por 10, 20...

Dejar de esnifar oro...


----------



## anitalafantastica (10 Jun 2013)

Esto es sencillamente un dialogo entre sordos.
Los metaleros jamas convenceremos a los antimetaleros (cosa que por otra parte nunca hemos pretendido) y los antimetaleros jamas nos convenceran a los metaleros. 
Pero sigo diciendo lo mismo, hay que ser muy pero que muy tonto para perder ni un solo segundo de tu vida para discutir sobre la mierda, osease los MP para los antimetaleros.


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2013)

No solo hay que respetar las modalidades de inversión, también hay que mostrar respeto por las personas y sus opiniones, y de eso muchos no tenéis ni puñetera idea. De ahí vienen los cruces de palabras.

Yo llevo registrado desde el 2008 y desde el minuto 1 en que empecé a dar mi opinión en el hilo del oro no se respetó. Podréis decir lo que os dé la puta gana pero por aquel entonces a mí nadie me conocía y se me faltó al respeto, como digo, desde el minuto 1.

Así que es normal que os manden a tomar por culo por gilipollas, prepotentes y subnormales. Y al que se le llene la boca hablando de respeto, doblemente gilipollas por ser además un hipócrita de mierda. De risa tratándose de gente que lleva varios años conectada todo el día al foro sin pegar un palo al agua y viviendo de sus padres como si fueran rémoras.


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> te repito en los ultimos 100 años el oro ha subido 2 veces,



Subido respecto a qué? Si tu referencia es el dólar, los precios de las cosas también han subido. *Lo importante es el poder adquisitivo*, que el oro claramente mantiene con el paso de los *siglos*.

Poder adqiusitivo del oro *desde 1560*:





Com ves, lo que ha hecho en los últimos 100 años es romper la base de siglos que tenía y subir, con picos de subida en 1980 y 2010. 

Tu como todo imbécil solo miras el dedo de las oscilaciones.



Marina dijo:


> almenos las tecnologicas multiplicabas por 10, 20...



Todos los negocios tiene un ciclo, de modo que ganar o perder depende del momento en que se entre y se salga. Otra mas y suma estupideces.


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

me parto , una grafica de 1560 (lo que no os inventéis para vender la burra). 

Ahora hazte una grafica con datos desde la epoca pre-fenicia... 


un consejo, Busca una graficas con datos reales... que puedas contrastar, via periodicos, tablas de datos historicos... (no las que algun vendedor de humo)

me parecio tan bueno el otro dato que diste que lo voy a poner en mi firma...

Argumento de un "metalista"


GenEgoista dijo:


> *España quiebra regularmente cada 20 o 30 años*



mira, esta tiene datos reales fácilmente verificables:
vamos que el que tenia oro hasta 2005 hacia el gilipollas... (y porque sube un poco ya os volveis profetas) *cualquier otra inversion hubiera sido mas rentable..*


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Esto es sencillamente un dialogo entre sordos.
> Los metaleros jamas convenceremos a los antimetaleros (cosa que por otra parte nunca hemos pretendido) y los antimetaleros jamas nos convenceran a los metaleros.
> Pero sigo diciendo lo mismo, hay que ser muy pero que muy tonto para perder ni un solo segundo de tu vida para discutir sobre la mierda, osease los MP para los antimetaleros.



Hola, anitalafantastica: A mí me suelen "gracia" algunos comentarios, pero bueno uno ya anda de vuelta de muchas cosas... Todo esto se puede responder de muchas maneras, pero la más "inteligente" es recordar citas populares que recogen gran sabiduría. Por ejemplo:

Un proverbio árabe: "Los perros ladran, la caravana pasa."

Y la variante "española": "Ladran Sancho, señal que cabalgamos."

Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Pues en vez de petróleo, haz que los medios de transporte funcionen con un *modelo matemático del petróleo*, el *BitOil*



Precisamente, si hay algo importante en el universo, son la información y la energía. El petróleo mantiene una buena densidad energética que nos es sencilla de extraer (sólo hay que quemarlo) y por eso lo seguimos utilizando. ¿Mantiene una buena densidad de información tu querido tungsteno o es ampliamente mejorable en la única cualidad importante que ofrece para nuestra sociedad?

No hace falta que me respondas, que seguro que alguien inventará el "bitoro" que irá desbancándolo inexorablemente, oh wait


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2013)

Marina cuéntanos, tú en qué inviertes?


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Marina cuéntanos, tú en qué inviertes?



la unica opción es diversificar... 

Lo que no tiene sentido es que para evitar una quita del 20-30% meter tu dinero en algo que te arriesgas a perder el 60% facilmente...

Por ejemplo meter ahora en bolsa americana huyendo de la quita española... (tan ridiculo como comprar oro a estos precios)

Si es que los argumentos que dan los metaleros no se diferencian en nada de los ladrilleros...

(UN INMUEBLE SIEMPRE TIENE VALOR... desde los romanos hasta hoy la nobleza quiere inmuebles y terrenos... etc... et....) ¿Por que los paises pelean por territorios? mira gibraltar... etc...

los pisos siempre suben.... y siempre puedes alquilar... bla bla bla... 

todo quebrará pero siempre te quedará el terruño... 

Cada dia somos mas en el planeta pronto tener un piso o un trozo de tierra estará valoradisimo...

España es el destino turistico preferido de todo el mundo y quieren casa aqui... 
*(La verdad que sus argumentos me parecen mas convincentes que los del oro)*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Marina cuéntanos, tú en qué inviertes?



Nada, no hay manera que se moje... :abajo:


----------



## maragold (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> me parto , una grafica de 1560 (lo que no os inventéis para vender la burra).
> 
> Ahora hazte una grafica con datos desde la epoca pre-fenicia...
> 
> ...



Anda, lee esta historia y luego sigue despotricando del oro... :bla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html

(La mejor protección de activos, con diferencia, de todo el Siglo XXI)


----------



## oinoko (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Un dollar invertido en el 1800 en Oro, Hoy valdrian $14 dolares!
> Un Dollar Invertido en el 1800 en Bonos Federales, Hoy Valdrian 14,000 dolares
> Un dollar Invertido en el En bolsa en el 1800, Hoy Valdrian 8,8 Millones de dolares
> Un Dollar Invertido en Bienes raices en el 1800, Hoy valdrian 5,6 Millones de dolares.



Yo sigo sin saber...
En que bolsa invirtio Marina en 1800?, ¿y que empresa de las que invirtio queda todavia viva?

y Donde le timaron con el oro en 1800?

Simplemente por una alfonsina de oro de 1885 de 25 pesetas te dan en un compro oro 250Euros. Quizir..... 1 peseta serían 1663 pesetas, no 14. y aun me quedan 85 años más....

Le venderían Laton y por eso está tan mosca....


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> me parto , una grafica de 1560 (lo que no os inventéis para vender la burra).



Es que no todos hemos nacido en 1800 como tu :bla:

Algunos hemos nacido bastante antes 

A tomar pol culo troll.


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Nada, no hay manera que se moje... :abajo:



No veo que venda a lugar... 
Pues muy conservador todo... una parte en depositos, tambien deuda, tambien en fondos de bestinver, (ahora mismo la obsesion por la rentabilidad hay que relativizarla, la vivienda baja un 15% anual y los salarios bajan cada año, tener dinero incluso al 3% no es nada malo)

Podría tener oro si tuviera otros precios y sin pasar el 10% del patrimonio. (mas de eso es jugar al casino)

Ahora mismo me planteo des-reinvertir, evitar el riego euro/pais.

*Si alquien tiene una buena recomendacion... (no cuentos de la lechera) se lo agradezco...*
entre las empresas de fuera... 
Una empresa que alguien recomendó en el foro y que tiene los ingredientes de inversion defensiva (como el oro) Statoil, 4% dividendos, te sales del euro, y es una empresa que produce algo, no es tener el dinero en "piedras o cosas inutiles y caras como el oro" ... tiene buen aspecto...



---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 17:38 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Anda, lee esta historia y luego sigue despotricando del oro... :bla:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html
> 
> (La mejor protección de activos, con diferencia, de todo el Siglo XXI)



Lee tu este y luego hablamos..

La fábula

esto es buenisimo: * "(La mejor protección de activos, con diferencia, de todo el Siglo XXI)"* Supongo que serás tan joven que el siglo XXI te parece la historia humana.
Vaya garantia..


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> No veo que venda a lugar...
> Pues muy conservador todo... una parte en depositos, tambien deuda, tambien en fondos de bestinver, (ahora mismo la obsesion por la rentabilidad hay que relativizarla, la vivienda baja un 15% anual y los salarios bajan cada año, tener dinero incluso al 3% no es nada malo)



En definitiva, que tienes todo tu dinero metido en un agujero negro. Solo posees promesas de bancos y estados en bancarrote.

Fantástico. Luego hasta hablas mal de las "piedras", pero en meons de 5 años valdrá mas un guijarro que todo tu "patrimonio".


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> En definitiva, que tienes todo tu dinero metido en un agujero negro. Solo posees promesas de bancos y estados en bancarrote.
> 
> Fantástico. Luego hasta hablas mal de las "piedras", pero en meons de 5 años valdrá mas un guijarro que todo tu "patrimonio".



*Claro , como el estado español quiebra cada 20 años (segun tú) y hace 15 años que no ha quebrado en 5 años lo perderemos todo..*

Menos mal que nos das informacion realista y creible, que seria de nosotros sin ti.


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> *Claro , como el estado español quiebra cada 20 años (segun tú) y hace 15 años que no ha quebrado en 5 años lo perderemos todo..*



Se habla de rescate porque el estado ya está quebrado. Como tu eres tan listo esperarás hasta que el presidente lo anuncie públicamente oara sacar tu dinero del pozo el "primero" .... ::


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Se habla de rescate porque el estado ya está quebrado. Como tu eres tan listo esperarás hasta que el presidente lo anuncie públicamente oara sacar tu dinero del pozo el "primero" .... ::



ya toca, hace 15 años fue la ultima vez , (segun tu)..

Gracias por tu preocupacion... pero puedes dormir tranquilamente...

Hace tiempo que el riesgo pais/euro lo he ido limitando. sin meterme en algo peor como es el "riesgo especulador inexperto que se cree que ha descubierto el oro"


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ya toca, hace 15 años fue la ultima vez , (segun tu)..
> 
> Gracias por tu preocupacion... pero puedes dormir tranquilamente...
> 
> Hace tiempo que el riesgo pais/euro lo he ido limitando. sin meterme en algo peor como es el "riesgo especulador inexperto que se cree que ha descubierto el oro"



No me preocupo, expongo tu situación y tu estúpida confianza en un sistema Ponzi que ha agotado su base de primos (quedas tú) y me descojono


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> No me preocupo, expongo tu situación y tu estúpida confianza en un sistema Ponzi que ha agotado su base de primos (quedas tú) y me descojono



claro tu dando lecciones con fundamento... como las que te leí... 
Ahora sistema ponzi que ni sabras lo que es...

(las tonterias que se tienen que leer)


----------



## GenEgoista (11 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> claro tu dando lecciones con fundamento... como las que te leí...



Claro, un activo capaz de preservar su valor durante 3.000 años carece de fundamento. En cambio tu recomndas "conservar" entregando el dinero a entidades quebradas técnicamente esperando el milagro de una solvencia que caiga del cielo, como el maná. Si en el fondo eres una mente religiosa.

Puestos a apostar por entidades insolventes, prefiero el COMEX. Cuando no pueda hacer entregas, al igual que el HKMEx, sabrás el valor del vil metal.


----------



## maragold (11 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Anda, lee esta historia y luego sigue despotricando del oro... :bla:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html
> 
> (La mejor protección de activos, con diferencia, de todo el Siglo XXI)





Marina dijo:


> Lee tu este y luego hablamos..
> 
> La fábula
> 
> ...



No, el Siglo XXI me parece la "estafa" humana. Deuda, deuda, deuda... burbuja inmobiliaria, burbuja inmobiliaria.... preferentes, preferentes... terras, pescanovas, bankias... Goldman Sachs... :bla:

Si estás tan loco como para no proteger nada de tus activos en metales, allá tú. Pero no vengas aquí a sentar cátedra... :no:


----------



## fff (11 Jun 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Yo sigo sin saber...
> 
> Simplemente por una alfonsina de oro de 1885 de 25 pesetas te dan en un compro oro 250Euros.



Me encanta que haya salido este ejemplo... para que se vea el _valor numismático_...

Por una alfonsina de oro, te daran el valor del metal, que sera un poco menos de 250 euros.
Pero si esta medianamente razonable, por una de *1885* te darán 2 veces más y si está casi sc creo que valdria los 1200 euros... no me hagais caso, hablo un poco de memoria, lo que si esta claro es que vale, como mínimo 2 veces su valor en oro si está regular... y mucho más si está preciosa...

El conocimiento es dinero... hay que estudiar :


----------



## Marina (11 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> No, el Siglo XXI me parece la "estafa" humana. Deuda, deuda, deuda... burbuja inmobiliaria, burbuja inmobiliaria.... preferentes, preferentes... terras, pescanovas, bankias... Goldman Sachs... :bla:
> 
> Si estás tan loco como para no proteger nada de tus activos en metales, allá tú. Pero no vengas aquí a sentar cátedra... :no:



te falto el oro... 
Todo es una burbuja menos el oro y el ladrillo... esos si que nunca bajan y pase lo que pase siempre lo tienes...


----------



## quimby (11 Jun 2013)

Yo también estoy dentro de ese porcentaje del 25% en metales. Y si el futuro desemboca en acontecimientos fatales , pues habrá que cambiar metales por otros bienes necesarios. No tendría sentido cambiarlo de nuevo por papel moneda , por mucho que nos den( o canjear éste rápidamente por esos bienes más atractivos ) . 

Hace poco leí en no se que blog o medio en inglés, que cuando las cosas se pongan realmente mal habrá una sucesión de burbujas que se crearán y destruirán a una velocidad de vértigo , en las que la gente con dinero "como langostas" irán arrasando todo tipo de activos con la intención de poner su patrimonio a salvo. Los metales serán uno de ellos por lo visto ,así que habrá que estar atento para salirse a tiempo ( aunque también conservar algo por si acaso).

Un saludo


----------



## PCH1111 (11 Jun 2013)

Otro economista que también debe estar equivocado:
Seis razones por las que Roubini espera un desplome del oro,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Aunque ya sabemos que aun bajando a 300 USD la onza seguiremos con la misma cantinela...el oro es reserva de valor y bla bla bla

Por lo menos lo de "el oro nunca baja" es impepinable...


----------



## Thom son (11 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Claro, un activo capaz de preservar su valor durante 3.000 años carece de fundamento. En cambio tu recomndas "conservar" entregando el dinero a entidades quebradas técnicamente esperando el milagro de una solvencia que caiga del cielo, como el maná. Si en el fondo *eres una mente religiosa.*
> 
> Puestos a apostar por entidades insolventes, prefiero el COMEX. Cuando no pueda hacer entregas, al igual que el HKMEx, sabrás el valor del vil metal.



Había leído "mantis religiosa". Sería peor, ¿no?

PD: por cierto, el que crea que hay algún activo que regatea los riesgos... lo lleva muy crudo. Hay procedimientos de expropiación ya probados en el pasado que lo demuestran.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2013)

Bueno, si los "anti-metaleros" siguen insistiendo en sus "apreciaciones" qué le vamos a hacer... Convencernos no nos van a convencer, y menos con unas argumentaciones tan "flojas", pero bueno yo prefiero tener Metales preciosos a no tenerlos. Tengo otros activos financieros por aquello de no poner los "huevos en la misma cesta", pero vamos si pudiera volver atrás en el tiempo muchas de las cosas que tengo no "existirían", aunque en su momento "es lo que tocaba"...

Y el "ladrillo", al igual que las "tierras", siempre han sido unas buenas inversiones. Es una cuestión de precio y de "momento". Mi vivienda ha sido una de mis mejores inversiones y hoy en día son muchos los extranjeros que están comprando "ladrillo" en España y a "tocateja". Otra cosa son los nacionales que en las actuales condiciones lo tienen demasiado difícil y ahora "no toca", pero la vivienda todavía tiene que caer en muchos lugares donde resiste estoicamente.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Jun 2013)

fff dijo:


> Me encanta que haya salido este ejemplo... para que se vea el _valor numismático_...
> 
> Por una alfonsina de oro, te daran el valor del metal, que sera un poco menos de 250 euros.
> Pero si esta medianamente razonable, por una de *1885* te darán 2 veces más y si está casi sc creo que valdria los 1200 euros... no me hagais caso, hablo un poco de memoria, lo que si esta claro es que vale, como mínimo 2 veces su valor en oro si está regular... y mucho más si está preciosa...
> ...




Para todo el que este interesado o por curiosidad aqui se puede adquirir una Alfonsina 18-85 por el modico precio de 1700€ y solo en una calidad EBC+
pena del golpecito, sino era mia
https://www.aureo.com/mediaaureo/Subasta0252-1/imgLotes/09/0991g.jpg


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2013)

Hacedle caso a Negrofuturo porque cuando se trata de oportunidades, sabe de lo que habla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7346480-post62.html



> Hao,
> El día que, gracias a negrofuturo, decidí volverme asquerosamente rico me gasté la irrisoria cantidad de 1.800€. Con ellos compré dos contratos 5.000 onzas para marzo 2013 a 50$.
> Ese mismo día tuve una erección descomunal que aún me dura. Es un poco incómodo ir asi por la vida, sobre todo para mi que soy de naturaleza humilde, pero aún asi soy feliz.
> 
> Gracias por cambiarme la vida negrofuturo.



Total, que ahora HAL7200 es mucho más feliz gracias a la oportunidad que le mostró Negrofuturo y está contento por la experiencia clara que le produjo PLACER anal.

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Deme un poco de todo que no sé qué quiero.



Yo tengo claro lo que no quiero: tus oportunidades y tus consejos. Si quiero palmar pasta contrato preferentes.


----------



## Vidar (11 Jun 2013)

La crisis va a ser muy larga y cuando caigan los maquillajes y las noticias bonitas pagadas dejen de aparecer, los metales van a pegar buena subida. 

Es cuestión de paciencia y objetivo, los MPs no son bankias por lo que no van a dejar de cotizar (valer) y nunca llegarán a valer 0, y el que tenga sangre fría, esté en "free ride" o tenga dinero que pueda tener apartado una buena buena temporada se llevará una grata sorpresa.

.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> España: (1557, 1575, 1596, 1607, 1627, 1647, 1809, 1820, 1831, 1834, 1851, 1867, 1872, 1882, 1936-1939) + 2010 _agnus horribilis_



¿Cómo cojones puede quebrar un país 8 veces en un puñetero siglo (SXIX)? :S
No es que dude de los datos, lo que me parece increíble es que alguien siguiera prestándonos dinero poco tiempo después. Es que miras esos datos y hay un default tras otro y alguno con sólo tres años de diferencia. Eso no lo supera ni la Argentina más kirschnerista.

¿Puedes enviarme a algún link con más información económica (la histórica más o menos todos la conocemos) sobre esa colección de quiebras del SXIX?


----------



## gurrunita (12 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones puede quebrar un país 8 veces en un puñetero siglo (SXIX)? :S



Esto es Españistan.

Tampoco me extrañaria, la verdad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2013)

gurrunita dijo:


> Esto es Españistan.
> 
> Tampoco me extrañaria, la verdad.



No, si no dudo de la veracidad de los datos, eso es comprobable. Lo que no entiendo es cómo podían acceder de nuevo a financiación externa después de la quinta o la sexta quiebra consecutiva. Eso es lo que me extraña.


----------



## Vidar (12 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, si no dudo de la veracidad de los datos, eso es comprobable. Lo que no entiendo es cómo podían acceder de nuevo a financiación externa después de la quinta o la sexta quiebra consecutiva. Eso es lo que me extraña.



¿Quieres que te contestemos que en todas estas: 1557, 1575, 1596, 1607, 1627, 1647, 1809, 1820, 1831, 1834, 1851, 1867, 1872, 1882, entraba regularmente ORO que tapaba los pufos?, ¿por algo?

.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2013)

¿De verdad que os obceca tanto que la gente mantenga posturas contrarias a las vuestras? Yo precisamente solicitaba más información económica al respecto de ese siglo en concreto porque me pareció muy llamativa la sucesión de quiebras (hasta ocho) muy próximas en el tiempo (tres y cinco años de diferencia, por ejemplo).

Mientras yo reconozco los argumentos que nos unen, como por ejemplo que España quebró en mayo de 2010, o que la población tiene que protegerse frente a la inflación y las incautaciones gubernamentales, algunos pataleáis con rabietas infantiles por un quítame de ahí ese tungsteno.

Y cuando algunos los no metalófilos os decimos que el corazón del universo lo ocupan la energía y la información, cosa que no sabíamos hasta hace escasamente treinta años, nos llamáis trolles por atentar contra vuestra antigua tradición de adoración a las piedras. ¡Si precísamente es la explicación al verdadero motivo por el que la humanidad las ha puesto en valor!... porque conservaban información muy valiosa para la sociedad y porque su falsificación requeriría cantidades monstruosas de energía.

A veces no os entiendo.


----------



## Thom son (12 Jun 2013)

Últimamene no hace falta recurrir a Kitko para saber como va el oro. Si este hilo se reflota va fatal, si se pierde en las profundidades, repunta. Pero siempre dentro de los límites de la tendencia plana que me atreví a pronosticar justo después de su desplome.


----------



## MrMonedas (12 Jun 2013)

por cierto ... ¿qué fue de los bitcoños? 

Hace lustros que no oigo hablar de ellos


----------



## GenEgoista (12 Jun 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> por cierto ... ¿qué fue de los bitcoños?
> 
> Hace lustros que no oigo hablar de ellos



Llevan 1 mes en el limbo sin moverse, preparando la estampida.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> por cierto ... ¿qué fue de los bitcoños?
> 
> Hace lustros que no oigo hablar de ellos



¿No te has enterado?

Las cuentas corrientes de MtGox han sido confiscadas, el dueño de Bitstamp ha huído con el dinero de los usuarios y Vladimir Putin ha ejecutado a los administradores de BTC-E.

El FMI ha puesto en búsqueda y captura a Satoshi Nakamoto mientras el club Bilderberg al completo ha acordado apagar internet a la vuelta de las vacaciones.

Ahora el comercio internacional sólamente va a funcionar mediante galeones cargados de cofres a rebosar de brillantes moneditas. Nuestros valientes conquistadores de ultramar han sofocado las rebeliones de mineros de Potosí con un baño de sangre, pero la plata vuelve a fluir bien defendida por nuestra armada frente a los esporádicos ataques de los corsarios ingleses.

El equilibrio ha sido reestablecido de nuevo, y ya no tienes nada que temer con respecto a las criptomonedas.


----------



## Perillán10 (12 Jun 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> por cierto ... ¿qué fue de los bitcoños?
> 
> Hace lustros que no oigo hablar de ellos



No te has enterado?

IBM y Cray Inc. se van a centrar en el minado de Bitcoin dejando a un lado su negocio tradicional.Nuestro ministro de Güindows ya se plantea aprovechar el Centro Nacional de Supercomputación para poner el Mare Nostrum 3 a minar BTC y así acabar con la crisis.

Chicharrazos que cotizan en el pink y el OTC con un volumen que duplica y triplica en un día el de la nueva moneda salvadora BTC van a comenzar a cotizar en BTC, y hasta las putas anuncian sus tarifas en BTC en el blackmarket (por supuesto se podrán seguir pagando calcetines de alpaca con BTC).

Los fondos de inversión que han metido el morro en el BTC, seguirán siendo solidarios con el proyecto no pegando ninguna dentellada a naide y por supuesto la seguridad está garantizada porque SHA256 será seguro durante muchas decadas.

Se avecinan malos tiempos para los notarios... un usb y la clave privada por testamento. :8:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> No te has enterado?
> 
> IBM y Cray Inc. se van a centrar en el minado de Bitcoin dejando a un lado su negocio tradicional.Nuestro ministro de Güindows ya se plantea aprovechar el Centro Nacional de Supercomputación para poner el Mare Nostrum 3 a minar BTC y así acabar con la crisis.
> 
> ...





Se te ha olvidado nombrar que la sede de paypal ha estallado y todo su consejo de administración lleva agonizando con quemaduras de tercer grado en el 90% de su cuerpo durante varias semanas. Los numerosos bloqueos de cuentas han sido levantados inmediatamente y la gente ha podido recuperar su dinero después de tan dramático suceso. El resto de lo que has escrito es cierto como la vida misma :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2013)

¡Qué pasada de lista! ¡Es que no se salva ni el Siglo de Oro!

Y mira el SXIX ::: . A ese currículum le sumas el número de golpes de estado que hemos tenido y le borras el nombre de los regentes (José Bonaparte o Fernando VII) y lo podrías hacer pasar perfectamente por el de Zimbabwe o Angola.

Se me han erizado los pelos viendo tu post. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: A este paso no nos van a querer ni en el Movimiento de Países No Alineados


----------



## Marina (14 Jun 2013)

Ese listado me parece una tontería. ¡¡de verdad!!!

La empresas donde he trabajado ha negociado y renegociado la deuda muchas veces la y los intereses, etc. y no por eso han quebrado. Unas veces porque no podian pagar y otras porque las condiciones del mercado habian cambiado... 
algunos llaman quiebra a cualquier cosa...

(me compre unos zapatos con tarjeta y tengo la cuenta a cero,,, buff estoy en quiebra...))))

y ya ni te cuento si hay guerras, golpes de estado, etc... y algunos piensan en cobrar al bando perdedor, no es una quiebra es una mala inversion, el que apuesta por el bando perdedor no cobra.. esta claro... (vamos que el problema que tenia el pais era no pagar a los deudores)
un poco de seriedad...


----------



## GenEgoista (14 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Ese listado me parece una tontería. ¡¡de verdad!!!
> 
> La empresas donde he trabajado ha negociado y renegociado la deuda muchas veces la y los intereses, etc. y no por eso han quebrado.



Pues no habrán quebrado pero tienen todas las papeletas. 

Desde luego solo un subnormal profundo invertiría en semejantes empresas. Lo peor es que pocos "depositantes" saben que el dinero que aparece en sus cuentas en realidad está invertido en el banco. Hay mucha oveja que aun no sabe que está esquilada


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Jun 2013)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.



Los grandes negocios para los pobres no existen. El Bitcoin puede ser tan o más peligroso que el oro. 

Hay que ver!, hoy en día tienes que dormir con un ojo abierto y vivir a salto de mata para guardar 4 duros.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2013)

La lista que proporciona miaavg no deja lugar a "dudas" sobre lo que puede ocurrir en un futuro más cercano que lejano en nuestro país. Por cierto, si se lee un listado de las principales quiebras de otros países es que todavía queda más claro este asunto. Como bien dice Dekalogo10, hoy en día tienes que estar "pendiente" de lo más mínimo para "salvar" -si se puede- tu "dinero".


----------



## Perillán10 (14 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado nombrar que la sede de paypal ha estallado y todo su consejo de administración lleva agonizando con quemaduras de tercer grado en el 90% de su cuerpo durante varias semanas. Los numerosos bloqueos de cuentas han sido levantados inmediatamente y la gente ha podido recuperar su dinero después de tan dramático suceso. *El resto de lo que has escrito es cierto como la vida misma* :XX:



Si no puedes con el enemigo únete a él :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Aunque eso no te va a librar de ver el bitcoño por los suelos. Es más, a tiempo estás de vender esa ilusión de moneda con la que sólo puedes comprar .... :8: calcetines de alpaca :8: si no, tarde o temprano, los tendrás que tirar por el /dev/null


----------



## Vidar (15 Jun 2013)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y *no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes*. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.



No sé lo que tu negligente mente imaginará, pero 100 € al año por guardar 30 litros de oro es el chocolate del l-oro.

El litro de oro pesa 19 kilos Hamijo, para tu IN-formación.

Hablo de máximos, no se te ocurra meter tus 600 kilos de oro en una cajita estándar para la plebe, también hay armarios donde puedes guardar a la vez valioso arte degenerado tipo picasso por no mucho más.

.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿De verdad que os obceca tanto que la gente mantenga posturas contrarias a las vuestras? Yo precisamente solicitaba más información económica al respecto de ese siglo en concreto porque me pareció muy llamativa la sucesión de quiebras (hasta ocho) muy próximas en el tiempo (tres y cinco años de diferencia, por ejemplo).
> 
> Mientras yo reconozco los argumentos que nos unen, como por ejemplo que España quebró en mayo de 2010, o que la población tiene que protegerse frente a la inflación y las incautaciones gubernamentales, algunos pataleáis con rabietas infantiles por un quítame de ahí ese tungsteno.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (18 Jun 2013)

El Oro sigue bajaaaannnddddoooooo. ¿Cual será su suelo para cargar?. Ahora 1016 Euros.


----------



## gurrunita (18 Jun 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> El Oro sigue bajaaaannnddddoooooo. ¿Cual será su suelo para cargar?. Ahora 1016 Euros.



A este paso la pregunta real es.

¿En algun sitio te venderan oro a ese precio?

¿Podras encontrar oro a la venta en alguna parte?

Si ya hay sintomas de desabastecimiento, si baja algo mas practicamente desaparecera todo el que esta a la venta.


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Jun 2013)

gurrunita dijo:


> A este paso la pregunta real es.
> 
> ¿En algun sitio te venderan oro a ese precio?
> 
> ...



Pues aqui lo tienes en ese precio (+40 pavos) en 48horas...

Monedas De Una Onza : Krugerrand 1 Oz Años Varios Entrega Inmediata


----------



## gurrunita (18 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues aqui lo tienes en ese precio (+40 pavos) en 48horas...
> 
> Monedas De Una Onza : Krugerrand 1 Oz Años Varios Entrega Inmediata



Salvo esa las demas en 14 dias, por lo que he visto.

Supongo que habran recibido alguna remesa bastante grande de ese tipo.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (18 Jun 2013)

No creo que en Europa exista desabastecimiento de oro.
Sempsa y otros te venden oro; otra cosa son las Mint y sus monedas bullion, o las monedas de oro de valor numismático o los particulares que se aferran a sus monedas. 


Y la realidad es que si baja, se podrá comprar mas bajo...... Y la plata igual...


----------



## Marina (18 Jun 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Y la realidad es que si baja, se podrá comprar mas bajo...... Y la plata igual...



con terra pasaba lo mismo...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2013)

Hombre, la "comparación" tampoco es muy afortunada... Terra fue un "suspiro" en el "tiempo", al igual que la burbuja -que esa sí fue- de la "punto.com". Tanto el Oro como la Plata llevan milenios siendo materiales con valor "real" y eso es innegable, tanto si te gusta como si no.

Otra cosa muy diferente es que a ti no te convenzan. Pues, muy bien, otros tenemos otras "percepciones"... Por tanto, cada uno a lo "suyo"...


----------



## Marina (18 Jun 2013)

el tema del "valor" eterno ya esta discutido

Lo que respondía es que el argumento de que si baja compro mas, es un argumento que casi siempre lleva al fracaso.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (18 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> el tema del "valor" eterno ya esta discutido
> 
> Lo que respondía es que el argumento de que si baja compro mas, es un argumento que casi siempre lleva al fracaso.



Eso es una generalidad que no viene a cuento. Ya sabes, algunos que se van a dormir no se despiertan por la mañana; luego dormir es un factor de riesgo en el cúal puedes morir; luego , quizás dormir no sea bueno y hay que estar despierto siempre, luego hay que tomar drogas para estar despierto y bla, bla, bla, bla.....


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2013)

Bueno, Marina, es tu "apreciación", que evidentemente respeto, pero que no comparto. Yo este año he comprado y sigo haciéndolo. La teoría de la no "promediación" es muy discutible. A mí -en el pasado- cuando confiaba en el Sistema me fue muy bien en la Bolsa y en otros activos financieros. De hecho, sigo haciéndolo en mis Planes de Pensiones con unos resultados muy superiores a las principales gestoras nacionales.

El tema del valor "eterno" puedes haberlo discutido, pero no creo que hayas demostrado nada al respecto, pero en fin cada cuál puede tener la opinión que estime más oportuna.


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (18 Jun 2013)

Os pido perdón por entrar de improviso...¿Habléis hablado de la mina a cielo abierto que se esta gestando en Mongolia?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2013)

un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> Os pido perdón por entrar de improviso...¿Habléis hablado de la mina a cielo abierto que se esta gestando en Mongolia?



Hola, Buenas Noches: Hombre, pues no sé si se habrá tocado en algún hilo de otros subforos, porque el tema tampoco es "nuevo". En fin, me imagino que te refieres a las minas de Oyu Tolgoi, en Mongolia, cerca de la frontera china.

Sí que parecen ser algo "serio", sobre todo en Cobre: más de 36 millones de toneladas por extraer. Respecto al Oro se especulaba con alrededor de 1275 toneladas. Desde luego, son cantidades muy importantes.

Aunque ya veremos qué verán los mongoles. Creo que la explotación la llevaba -para variar- una empresa anglosajona, más concretamente Riotinto, pero bueno tampoco te lo podría asegurar ahora. El proyecto creo que comenzó con la financiación de Citigroup, otro "anglosajón" y tocando los h... a China.

En fin, veremos qué tienen que decir al respecto tanto China como Rusia. No creo que dejen prosperar la infiltración anglosajona en esa zona.

De todas formas, la explotación de minas a cielo abierto es un tema muy controvertido y, realmente, es peligroso. Dejo un enlace a este respecto.

www.youtube-com/watch?v=KYa_t-ac8wk

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (19 Jun 2013)

una duda que me viene, ¿que pasa con las empresas mineras?
como es que estan en caida libre con el oro a estos precios?

¿no serían buena opcion?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2013)

Mira, Marina, ya no me dedico a la Bolsa, pero si ahora lo estuviera pues seguro que estaría invertido en mineras. De hecho, hace poco un amigo mío que sí cree en la Bolsa me ha preguntado y le he respondido que no me parece mala idea. Y en las mineras incluyo a casi todas, seleccionando claro está, pero no sólo a las que se dedican a los MP.


----------



## Marina (19 Jun 2013)

como opcion parece aceptable despues de valorarlas, producen algo, etc..

como un primer acercamiento... ¿que motivo hay para que bajen tanto?


----------



## remonster (19 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> una duda que me viene, ¿que pasa con las empresas mineras?
> como es que estan en caida libre con el oro a estos precios?
> 
> ¿no serían buena opcion?



Te pagan para convencernos que invirtamos en bolsa? ::

Ahora que el metal está baratito....para qué queremos papeles virtuales??? :XX:


----------



## Marina (19 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Te pagan para convencernos que invirtamos en bolsa? ::
> 
> Ahora que el metal está baratito....para qué queremos papeles virtuales??? :XX:



que cara tienes...
El que estás vemdiendo oro eres tu..:fiufiu:

y como dices que esta barato 
¿no estaras vendiendo "oro del que cago el toro":XX::XX:?


----------



## remonster (19 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> que cara tienes...
> El que estás vemdiendo oro eres tu..:fiufiu:
> 
> y como dices que esta barato
> ¿no estaras vendiendo "oro del que cago el toro":XX::XX:?



Hola payaso. No vendo, compro. Y tú que vendes? Preferentes que cagó Blesa?


----------



## Marina (19 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Para los que tengan la tentación de comprar k30 al BdE, les ofrezco una oferta mejor en vez de regalar la pasta al BdE:
> 
> (1) Les vendo 2 monedas de k12, que tienen el doble de plata que un k30, a 30 euros.
> 
> ...



ya te veo...

el problema con los tontos es que matas uno y salen tres (multinick)


----------



## Orwelinismo (19 Jun 2013)

Vaya caída del orooooo!!!!! Era de esperar, el Oro ha estado inflado por la QE´s de Bernanke, con solo insinuar que las irá retirando poco a poco, si la economía mejora, el oro se ha pegado un ostión!! ¿Qué pasará cuando de verdad las quite?? ienso: La caída va a ser de record!!

:: El oro nunca baja y tal....


----------



## Orwelinismo (19 Jun 2013)

No pretendo reirme, creo que ha habido un movimiento fuerte en los mercados y como esto es un foro de economía me parece raro que nadie lo comente. Si te he molestado, te pido disculpas no era mi intención. Saludos.


----------



## remonster (19 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ya te veo...
> 
> el problema con los tontos es que matas uno y salen tres (multinick)



Y si son tontos trollacos salen 10...sois como los gremlins...

Y para más pecado tonto de la bolsa como TRAX...

(jojojo...y tiene avatar de gremlin el otro pompero con dos posts...ahora lo veo :XX: )

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 23:34 ----------




Orwelinismo dijo:


> No pretendo reirme, creo que ha habido un movimiento fuerte en los mercados y como esto es un foro de economía me parece raro que nadie lo comente. Si te he molestado, te pido disculpas no era mi intención. Saludos.



Hola Marina...pompero...cazada de multi en dos posts...el record es de segundaresidencia con uno sólo...


----------



## Orwelinismo (19 Jun 2013)

La que estáis liando por no comentar el anuncio de la Fed, una noticia de esta tarde que ha tenido en vilo a los mercados y que se supone debería hacer replantear estrategias. En fin!!! seguid discutiendo si vengo a trolear. :S


----------



## Antigona (19 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Tú, antes, ¿te reias de tu abuela?



Obsesiones por todas partes, estáis enfermos, no os créeis de verdad que la gente se está dando cuenta de que lo del oro ha sido una tontería y una locura y que simplemente se está pinchando la burbuja?

Me alegro por los que entráseis en los 300-400$ y vendiéseis en los 1800, en muy pocos años habéis multiplicado vuestra inversión, sinceramente, los que creéis que el oro alguna vez pronto va a superar esos niveles e incluso tener todavía recorrido más allá, estáis completamente ciegos y ya no atendéis a ninguna razón que se os diga, más que el oro no puede bajar...

No hace falta más que veros con vuestras moneditas de plata y oro en los avatares... Al menos lo del Bitcoin se merecen un respeto, tiene mucha variación intradía así que por lo menos vale para especular y juguetear, y los que entrasen en su día cuando salió a 10$, unos cracks, me quito el sombrero. El oro ya plano, asentándose por debajo de los 1400, y preparándose para atacar nuevos soportes pronto. Ya lo veréis. Y en cuanto esta crisis sea un capítulo más de la historia económica, volverá a sus niveles precrisis, pues es algo que solo sirve en plena crisis. Quien crea que en el futuro iremos a comprar las teles a la tienda con moneditas de oro anda algo perdido. ::

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 23:51 ----------




Orwelinismo dijo:


> La que estáis liando por no comentar el anuncio de la Fed, una noticia de esta tarde que ha tenido en vilo a los mercados y que se supone debería hacer replantear estrategias. En fin!!! seguid discutiendo si vengo a trolear. :S



Fecha de Ingreso: 25-febrero-2009

Pero si dices que el oro va a bajar o que es una mala inversión, en este foro vienes a trolear  Es lo que tiene el cabreo que debe dar haber entrado en un bien en el momento de tocar la cima de su burbuja, un bien que no produce ningún fruto más allá de su supuesta revalorización y potencial al alza (ups perdón quise decir depreciación :::, y que al contrario está sujeto a la inflación y a que si por lo que sea acaba la crisis, solo el suelo sepa donde está su valor...

Y encima oro físico, sabes, :XX::XX:, con lo difícil que tiene que ser vender eso, pérdidas por todos lados. Así normal que la gente ande con este humor y esta agresividad.


----------



## remonster (19 Jun 2013)

Orwelinismo dijo:


> La que estáis liando por no comentar el anuncio de la Fed, una noticia de esta tarde que ha tenido en vilo a los mercados y que se supone debería hacer replantear estrategias. En fin!!! seguid discutiendo si vengo a trolear. :S



Lo que diga Bernanke nos la sopla...ya sabes..."it's tradition" :XX:

Lo único que afecta es al timing...el desenlace está cantado...


----------



## remonster (19 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Obsesiones por todas partes, estáis enfermos, no os créeis de verdad que la gente se está dando cuenta de que lo del oro ha sido una tontería y una locura y que simplemente se está pinchando la burbuja?



Cuantos más piensen así mejor...No tendremos competencia para cargar...



Antigona dijo:


> Me alegro por los que entráseis en los 300-400$ y vendiéseis en los 1800, en muy pocos años habéis multiplicado vuestra inversión, sinceramente, los que creéis que el oro alguna vez pronto va a superar esos niveles e incluso tener todavía recorrido más allá, estáis completamente ciegos y ya no atendéis a ninguna razón que se os diga, más que el oro no puede bajar...



Gracias por alegrarte. Somos legión por aquí. Y todos pensamos que el oro puede bajar...pero no creo que hasta $300 



Antigona dijo:


> No hace falta más que veros con vuestras moneditas de plata y oro en los avatares...



Jode no haber entrado a $400 ¿verdad?



Antigona dijo:


> Al menos lo del Bitcoin se merecen un respeto, tiene mucha variación intradía así que por lo menos vale para especular y juguetear, y los que entrasen en su día cuando salió a 10$, unos cracks, me quito el sombrero.



Así me gusta que nos lamas doblemente el culo...porque los bitcoineros-metaleros somos legión...



Antigona dijo:


> El oro ya plano, asentándose por debajo de los 1400, y preparándose para atacar nuevos soportes pronto. Ya lo veréis. Y en cuanto esta crisis sea un capítulo más de la historia económica, volverá a sus niveles precrisis, pues es algo que solo sirve en plena crisis. Quien crea que en el futuro iremos a comprar las teles a la tienda con moneditas de oro anda algo perdido. ::



Tú con tus papelitos no tendrás ni pá pipas...



Antigona dijo:


> Pero si dices que el oro va a bajar o que es una mala inversión, en este foro vienes a trolear  Es lo que tiene el cabreo que debe dar haber entrado en un bien en el momento de tocar la cima de su burbuja, un bien que no produce ningún fruto más allá de su supuesta revalorización y potencial al alza (ups perdón quise decir depreciación :::, y que al contrario está sujeto a la inflación y a que si por lo que sea acaba la crisis, solo el suelo sepa donde está su valor...
> 
> Y encima oro físico, sabes, :XX::XX:, con lo difícil que tiene que ser vender eso, pérdidas por todos lados. Así normal que la gente ande con este humor y esta agresividad.



Al único que te veo agresivo y de mala leche es a ti. Para venderlo con un spread de compra-venta del 3% puedes hacerlo en muchos sitios...espabila y aprende pomperolio...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Solo los tontos y los cantamañanas dicen que el desenlace está cantado.

El oro tendrá tradición, pero el poder tiene mucha más.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

Hace años estuve interesado en el Mercado de Materias Primas y adquirí mucha "experiencia", de manera que me "chocan" mucho las argumentaciones "anti-metaleras" que leo.

Vamos a ver ¿sólo los Metales preciosos sufren correcciones o incluso, vamos a admitir, fuertes caídas? Esto es no tener ni puñetera idea sobre las Materias Primas en general.

Hace tiempo que no me dedico, pero he buscado gráficos recientes para ver algunos "descalabros" recientes. Ilustremos a aquellas mentes necesitadas de "conocimientos":

- Café C EE.UU: Cierre de ayer: $123,58 - 1 Abril 2011: Cierre: $298,93
- Trigo EE.UU.: Cierre de ayer: $686,60 - 1 Julio 2012: Cierre: $892,63
- Azúcar nº 5 EE.UU. : Cierre de ayer: $489,45 - 1 Enero 2011: Cierre: $790,60
- Algodón nº 2 EE.UU. : Cierre de ayer: $87,32 - 1 Marzo 2011: Cierre: $200,84

Conclusión: Todas las Materias Primas están sujetas a fuerte ESPECULACION y, si nos fijamos en las fechas, cada vez se está recrudeciendo más. Y por no alargar mucho, pues podría haberme referido al Cacao, Arroz, etc., etc. Visto lo visto, lo de los Metales preciosos no es "preocupante" y sirven para comprar todas las Materias Primas citadas. Así ha sido, por los siglos de los siglos, y seguirá siendo así mal que le pese a alguno...


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Solo los tontos y los cantamañanas dicen que el desenlace está cantado.
> 
> El oro tendrá tradición, pero el poder tiene mucha más.



El poder lo tienen los que tienen oro...desde siempre...sólo los tontos y cantamañanas no lo saben...:XX:

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 00:43 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hace años estuve interesado en el Mercado de Materias Primas y adquirí mucha "experiencia", de manera que me "chocan" mucho las argumentaciones "anti-metaleras" que leo.
> 
> Vamos a ver ¿sólo los Metales preciosos sufren correcciones o incluso, vamos a admitir, fuertes caídas? Esto es no tener ni puñetera idea sobre las Materias Primas en general.
> 
> ...



En efecto. Los mercados de futuros introducen una enorme volatilidad en las cotizaciones. 

Y sin embargo no tenemos a ningún trollaco previniéndonos de lo desastroso de la inversión en café...debemos concluir que lo que les importa realmente es que estemos invertidos...que buena gente...se preocupan por nosotros...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Menudas burradas hay que oir. Fort Knox vacío y USA diciéndole a Alemania que se espere 7 años para recibir su oro. ¿Quién tiene el poder? ¿El que tiene el oro?

Mwhaahahahahaha. :XX: :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

Pues los americanos en la I y II WW vendieron armamento y sólo aceptaban como pago el Oro... ¿Por qué será? No será que el Oro da el Poder. Bueno, es una simple "reflexión"...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

El poder ya estaba "inventado" antes de que se extrajesen las primeras pepitas de oro, así que es imposible que el oro dé el poder porque el poder es previo al oro.

Esa es otra simple "reflexión". Bueno, es más que eso, es una verdad impepinable.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

Yo repasaría la Historia. Andas muy flojo...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Si no entiendes lo que es el poder, es obvio que confundas tocino con velocidad.

Ahora va a resultar que el poder surge con el oro. Tócate los huevos con los incultos que van de listos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

¿Sabes una cosa? Me gusta el fútbol, aunque apenas lo veo, pero me parece que va a ser más "interesante" ver el Italia-Japón... ¡Buenas Noches!


----------



## Vidar (20 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Sabes una cosa? Me gusta el fútbol, aunque apenas lo veo, pero me parece que va a ser más "interesante" ver el Italia-Japón... ¡Buenas Noches!



"Darle perlas a los cerdos" no es muy conveniente en este foro por que encima hasta te muerden la mano, una vez más lo estás comprobando.

.


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Dios los cría y ellos se juntan. Y ya sabemos lo que pasa cuando se producen relaciones endogámicas.


----------



## Vidar (20 Jun 2013)

La gente educada y dialogante perfectamente puede reunirse a debatir, los versos sueltos que creen que están siempre en la guardería faltando al respeto tienen lo que se merecen, como cuando abriste el último hilo del oro y todos pasaron de tí. :XX:

.


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Yo soy el primero en ser educado y dialogante, pero a los imbéciles consensuados los trato como se merecen.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 01:56 ----------

Volviendo al hilo:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

4-3 para Italia, injusto, pero así es el fútbol... Vidar, a este "pajarraco" que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, y encima se permite la "licencia" de insultar en vez de argumentar, más vale ponerlo en "ignorados" y que es lo que voy a hacer ahora mismo. Así me ahorraré primero leer sus tonterías y segundo ponerme a un nivel "cultural" tan pésimo. Además, nunca ha estado entre mis prioridades el contacto "intelectual" con el carnero...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Yo he argumentado que antes de que se extrajese oro ya existía el poder. Se me ha querido dar una lección de historia pero no me he dejado que me la colarais, y ahora tratáis de darle la vuelta a la tortilla diciendo que soy yo el que no argumento. Es de risa.

Ahora va a resultar que algunas tribus de homínidos tenían poder sobre otras tribus porque tenían oro.

Patético estos que van de "hintelectuales".

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 02:48 ----------

Esta noche me siento generoso, así que os voy a dar otra lección, de gratis total para que luego os quejéis:

Año: 1917 (Febrero)
Lugar: Rusia
Suceso: Las mujeres de Petrogrado se manifiestan para exigir pan.

El resto es historia...

¿Quién tenía el oro (y los huevos de Fabergé)? ¿Quién tenía el poder?

A ver si dejáis de andar herrados por el foro porque dais vergüenza ajena. Presumiendo de lo listos que sois pero confundiendo las cosas más simples como si fueseis niños de parvulario.


----------



## atom ant (20 Jun 2013)

*Buenos días, me presento*

Buenos días, llevo un tiempo leyéndoles a Uds y ya me animo a comenzar a escribir en esta comunidad de foros en este momento, recuerden que mañana es el vencimiento mensual, trimestral y semestral de futuros y opciones que casi me atrevo a calificar de histórico. Yo creo que la clave del futuro de la humanidad está en la guerra entre el oro, plata, cobre etc (materias tangibles) y ese ente intangible, ese monstruo que hemos creado con el dinero fiduciario, pero que inevitablemente también está sujeto a las leyes naturales

en esta, la batalla del planeta, el monstruo fiduciario parece que quiere tirar el precio de los metales preciosos hasta más allá del coste de producción y ese momento en el que se separe el papel de lo físico creo que llegaremos a la singularidad, al inevitable reset.

Les propongo que agrupen las principales crisis que ha habido desde la de los tulipanes y comiencen a aplicar la maravillosa secuencia de Fibonacci y comprenderán a qué me refiero con eso de que estamos llegando a la singularidad (el final de la secuencia).

Quizá les parezca una visión un tanto apocalíptica, pero...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Hay quien podría sostener que, al contrario que el oro, los costes de producción no han sufrido una burbuja, y que por lo tanto el oro todavía puede corregir mucho sin que exista un desacople real entre costes de producción y cotización, tanto del papel como del físico.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, llevo un tiempo leyéndoles a Uds y ya me animo a comenzar a escribir en esta comunidad de foros en este momento, recuerden que mañana es el vencimiento mensual, trimestral y semestral de futuros y opciones que casi me atrevo a calificar de histórico. Yo creo que la clave del futuro de la humanidad está en la guerra entre el oro, plata, cobre etc (materias tangibles) y ese ente intangible, ese monstruo que hemos creado con el dinero fiduciario, pero que inevitablemente también está sujeto a las leyes naturales
> 
> en esta, la batalla del planeta, el monstruo fiduciario parece que quiere tirar el precio de los metales preciosos hasta más allá del coste de producción y ese momento en el que se separe el papel de lo físico creo que llegaremos a la singularidad, al inevitable reset.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenos Días: Para ser su primer comentario le felicito porque Vd. da su opinión y la argumenta, no como algunos esporádicos "come hierba" que andan por el foro... Pero bueno dejemos que sigan "rumiando" y pasemos a cosas más interesantes.

Nos fijamos en la Crisis de los Tulipanes como un principal referente, pero Crisis mundiales las ha habido en muchas ocasiones y algunas de considerables proporciones y que, curiosamente, muestran muchas semejanzas con la actual.

Antes de los Tulipanes ya existió, en el Siglo XIV, una gran Crisis medieval y que fue el colpaso de los bancos Peruzzi y Bardi. Después de los Tulipanes muchas otras, y yo destacaría la primera gran Crisis financiera en los EE.UU. y que ha pasado a la Historia como el "Pánico de 1792". En el siglo XVIII hubo muchas Crisis y todas ellas bastante fuertes. Para eso está la Historia para ver cómo se repite y que seguimos sin "aprender" nada.

No, nunca se me ha ocurrido aplicar Fibonacci a lo que Vd. comenta, pero sí es así sería una señal muy "precisa" y a tener en cuenta. Sabríamos que estamos en el "camino" que algunos intuimos y nos quedaría por saber la "fecha"...

Está claro que el control de las Materias Primas y de la Energía van a ser el "caballo de batalla" de las grandes potencias, de hecho ya lo es hoy día y en ese contexto debemos ver muchas de las guerras "regionales" que hoy vemos en el mundo.

En fin, interesante aportación la suya y "novedosa", así que le animo a seguir aportando a este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

"Si los perros ladran, Sancho, es señal que cabalgamos".


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2013)

Busterillo, otra pequeña lección de primaria: la historia empieza con los primeros documentos escritos, los homínidos ni tan solo son pre-historia. Y cuando se habla de poder, se habla de Poder de verdad, del de los grandes imperios que controlaron las civilizaciones, ni de homínidos ni de protozoos.

Ahora sigue con tus chistecillos y frases del club de la comedia, que se te dan mejor que el debate intelectual.


----------



## sstamov77 (20 Jun 2013)

Hoy me parece que vamos a ver una caída fuerte...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Estudiantillo, si no te gusta el ejemplo de los homínidos pues céntrate en el de la revolución rusa.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 09:27 ----------








Roto el soporte de los $1350... ¿próxima parada?

Después de que baje lo que tenga que bajar, ¿cuántos años durará el próximo movimiento lateral? ¿Veremos otros 20 años como el periodo comprendido entre 1982 y 2002?


----------



## artemis (20 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Estudiantillo, si no te gusta el ejemplo de los homínidos pues céntrate en el de la revolución rusa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 09:27 ----------
> 
> ...



como estas disfrutando... y falta votin, donde este tiene que estar descojonado... sabemos algo de monster? habra que darle medicacion :XX:


----------



## jargdovz (20 Jun 2013)

Bajó de los 1000€, a 991.35€ ahora mismo a las 10:49
La plata ha bajado bien también. 15.32€ la onza.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> Bajó de los 1000€, a 991.35€ ahora mismo a las 10:49
> La plata ha bajado bien también. 15.32€ la onza.



Genial... estoy con el dedo en el gatillo, espero que no me pase como siempre que rebota antes de bajar todo lo que esperaba...


----------



## jargdovz (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Genial... estoy con el dedo en el gatillo, espero que no me pase como siempre que rebota antes de bajar todo lo que esperaba...



A cuánto esperas que baje para atacar (si se puede saber)?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> A cuánto esperas que baje para atacar (si se puede saber)?



1. No tengo ni idea de análisis técnico, por lo que mi criterio no vale una mierda.

2. Mas que esperar un precio (970€? :: 950€? :baba, soy mas de esperar a la próxima caída fuerte durante hoy o mañana y aprovechar para encargar unas onzitas a buen precio.

3. Se que es irracional, porque comprar 30€ arriba o abajo no es significativo, pero es como cuando una mujer va de rebajas... cuando crees que has comprado "barato" te quedas mas satisfecho...


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Hay quien podría sostener que, al contrario que el oro, los costes de producción no han sufrido una burbuja, y que por lo tanto el oro todavía puede corregir mucho sin que exista un desacople real entre costes de producción y cotización, tanto del papel como del físico.



Uff, no muestres ese grafico que esta prohibido en este foro y te van a crucificar.
Pero vamos, hoy ha sido un buen dia para los metales, a las 11 de la mañana la plata lleva perdiendo apenas un 4,35% y el oro un misero 2,53%, pero ya subirá, el oro nunca baja :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> 1. No tengo ni idea de análisis técnico, por lo que mi criterio no vale una mierda.
> 
> 2. Mas que esperar un precio (970€? :: 950€? :baba, soy mas de esperar a la próxima caída fuerte durante hoy o mañana y aprovechar para encargar unas onzitas a buen precio.
> 
> 3. Se que es irracional, porque comprar 30€ arriba o abajo no es significativo, pero es como cuando una mujer va de rebajas... cuando crees que has comprado "barato" te quedas mas satisfecho...



Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: En el Oro podría caer todavía hasta una zona comprendida entre los $1245-$1181. En la Plata, que es la que más controlo, pues está en una zona clave, con "filtro" hasta los $18. Si lo pierde pienso que hay que "olvidarse" hasta la zona de los $14 y, en ese caso, el Oro podría verse alrededor de los $1000. Eso en cuanto al AT.

De todas formas, hoy está cayendo todo, sólo hay que ver las Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas, etc. Se ha aprovechado el momento para realizar otro ataque "coordinado" contra los MP. En unos días sabremos más datos sobre todo esto. Lo que es innegable es que hoy -y van...- le están dando "fuerte" a los MP y eso no se hace con cuatro duros...

Como bien dices hay que verlo como ir de "rebajas", por tanto se puede comprar, pero si se pierden los niveles indicados habrá que esperar a los MP más abajo. El plazo y los "motivos" por los que nos movemos los "metaleros" no han cambiado y es una simple cuestión de tiempo y éste será más o menos dilatado, pero bueno no creo que tengamos que cambiar nuestras percepciones.

Y los "anti-metaleros" también pueden aprovechar hoy: que las acciones y los bonos están "baratitos"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Morsa (20 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, llevo un tiempo leyéndoles a Uds y ya me animo a comenzar a escribir en esta comunidad de foros en este momento, recuerden que mañana es el vencimiento mensual, trimestral y semestral de futuros y opciones que casi me atrevo a calificar de histórico. Yo creo que la clave del futuro de la humanidad está en la guerra entre el oro, plata, cobre etc (materias tangibles) y ese ente intangible, ese monstruo que hemos creado con el dinero fiduciario, pero que inevitablemente también está sujeto a las leyes naturales
> 
> en esta, la batalla del planeta, el monstruo fiduciario parece que quiere tirar el precio de los metales preciosos hasta más allá del coste de producción y ese momento en el que se separe el papel de lo físico creo que llegaremos a la singularidad, al inevitable reset.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido y gracias por la aportacion, parece que ha invertido algun tiempo en revisar escenarios. Ya se que ninguno tenemos una bola de cristal, pero m interesaria escuchar su opinion al respecto de los posibles caminos.


Cuente mas por favor!


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> como estas disfrutando... y falta votin, donde este tiene que estar descojonado... sabemos algo de monster? habra que darle medicacion :XX:



Son correcciones sanas.


----------



## atom ant (20 Jun 2013)

Morsa dijo:


> Bienvenido y gracias por la aportacion, parece que ha invertido algun tiempo en revisar escenarios. Ya se que ninguno tenemos una bola de cristal, pero m interesaria escuchar su opinion al respecto de los posibles caminos.



Gracias a Uds Morsa y Fernandojcg, no quisiera parecer un pedante que va de iluminado pero les expongo mi humilde opinión sobre un posible camino y de paso explico lo de la secuencia de Fibonacci ahora que tengo un ratito.

1932, 1966, 1987, 2000, 2008... 2013

en principio solo es una curiosidad matemática pero 34, 21, 13, 8, 5, 3, 2, 1, 1 sería la secuencia de Fibonacci que terminaría en 2020. o lo que es lo mismo; en los próximos siete años nos esperarían cinco crisis antes del colapso. (¿deuda pública, privada, mat primas, petróleo y guerra?). Dios no lo quiera.

Y ya dejando las especulaciones apocalípticas mi opinión al respecto de los metales preciosos es que la plata ya ha recortado *más* de 61,8% de la subida y acaba de traspasar la mms de 100 meses, creo que esta puede perfectamente irse a 15,50-16$

El oro ya ha recortado más del 38,2% y está por debajo de los mínimos de abril, a este me lo veo en 1125-1150$, rebote y al 935... a partir de aquí ya entraríamos en el terreno de la desafección apocalíptica que comentaba entre papel y físico y quizá llegase hasta 700 como límite. 

Solo es una opinión, que conste

Momento histórico Sres

Y Sras


----------



## Marina (20 Jun 2013)

Para mi la evidencia de la falta de pies ni cabeza del tema del oro, tal como lo leo en este foro es que sus argumentos son exactamente los mismos que los de la burbuja.com y los del ladrillo...

*Han descubierto una verdad absoluta e incuestionable. *(el que la cuestione es un tonto y se arrepentirá toda la vida)
*Es urgente "meterse" en el mercado o perderan la oportunidad para siempre...* (desgraciadamente han entrado tarde y sale caro, pero aun asi entran lo que pueden)
*Hay una RELIGION hacia el objeto, ES MAGICO... *

*Poseen la verdad
*
Nunca va a bajar, va a cambiar la vida, son unos ILUMINADOS... etc... (vamos el típico espíritu acrítico de los perdedores en las burbujas)


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jun 2013)

El oro tiene gran potencial bajista....lo suyo sería ponerse a corto ya


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El oro tiene gran potencial bajista....lo suyo sería ponerse a corto ya









Vuelta a la senda que perdió en 2002 y luego 20 años de lateralidad. No es algo descabellado.

Pero claro, hay cosas que interesan que sean referencia del pasado y otras no.


----------



## artemis (20 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Vuelta a la senda que perdió en 2002 y luego 20 años de lateralidad. No es algo descabellado.
> 
> Pero claro, hay cosas que interesan que sean referencia del pasado y otras no.



buster, has visto el hilo donde monster quiere vender?? :XX: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/434135-oferta-2-k12-mas-seguro-de-devolucion-30-a.html


----------



## atom ant (20 Jun 2013)

Que conste que creo que los metales preciosos son la mejor opción a largo plazo, comprando en el momento oportuno, of course.
Hasta ahora la sociedad, el sistema se basa en el crecimiento. Una economía sana tenia que estar en constante crecimiento y aunque solo sea por el endeudamiento generalizado y la inminente escasez y agotamiento de recursos, tenemos que ir pensando en gestionar nuestra evolución en el decrecimiento, cosa que no parecen dispuestos a hacer

elegir bolsa y sentarme en unos "posibles" dividendos, como plan de pensiones no recomendaría.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Gracias a Uds Morsa y Fernandojcg, no quisiera parecer un pedante que va de iluminado pero les expongo mi humilde opinión sobre un posible camino y de paso explico lo de la secuencia de Fibonacci ahora que tengo un ratito.
> 
> 1932, 1966, 1987, 2000, 2008... 2013
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante lo que comenta, aunque va en la línea de algunos estudios personales y de otros estudiosos. En fin, en lo que a mí respecta, intentaré "profundizar" al respecto, pero por una mera cuestión intelectual.

En cuanto al AT pues esta mañana he puesto un post que va más o menos en la misma línea, pero bueno tampoco lo tengo muy claro. En este caso habrá que esperar y ser muy prudente en las entradas.

¿Dentro de sus prospecciones dónde situaría a los MP en los diferentes escenarios? Evidentemente, antes del "colapso final", y que me imagino que en el peor de los casos su valor será muy residual por cuanto pocos se librarían del "no hay más tiempo..." ¿Me equivoco?

Bueno, espero sus interesantes comentarios y, evidentemente, estamos hablando de una "prospección", luego de un "futuro" incierto y que podría suceder o no, pero creo bastante en la secuencia de Fibonacci, así que en lo personal me gustar conocer aquello que nos quiera comentar. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (20 Jun 2013)

Vaya!, había escrito un post bastante extenso pero no sé qué he hecho pero se me ha borrado. En estos momentos tengo que irme pero prometo contestarle.

Un saludo


----------



## Mediterrand (20 Jun 2013)

Mmmmm estamos todos hablando de la burbuja inmobiliaria, la caída del precio de los pisos... Pero, me lo parece a mí o los metales se han convertido en una burbujaza similar? Comprar ahora? Qué? Pisos o metales? Yo creo que a ambos les queda un potencial bajista interesante. Muchas casas se compraron a precio de oro... Y su depreciación ha sido similar.


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> buster, has visto el hilo donde monster quiere vender?? :XX:



¿En algún momento dejó de hacerlo?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

¿Ola, ké aseis con la cotisasión metaleroh? ¿A ké juegais?


----------



## gurrunita (20 Jun 2013)

Me da a mi que en este tipo de hilos hay mucho CM intentando barrer para su casa.


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2013)

gurrunita dijo:


> Me da a mi que en este tipo de hilos hay mucho CM intentando barrer para su casa.



llámale oro, llámale metalico, llámale bitcoins, llámale ladrillos...
Lo malo de tener dinero es que desconfias hasta de tu sombra

:fiufiu:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> 2. Mas que esperar un precio (970€? :: 950€? :baba, soy mas de esperar a la próxima caída fuerte durante hoy o mañana y aprovechar para encargar unas onzitas a buen precio.



Bueno ... ya he hecho mi compra cuando el spot estaba a 970€/oz ...  ... hacia tiempo que no compraba por debajo de 1.000€, que ilusión, ... ahora espero que no pase como siempre que el precio pega un bajón justo después de comprar...
:XX:


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ola, ké aseis con la cotisasión metaleroh? ¿A ké juegais?



Eres un payaso cómo los que hacen lo mismo que tú en el hilo de bitcoin. Una pena porque pierdes toda la credibilidad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Eres un payaso cómo los que hacen lo mismo que tú en el hilo de bitcoin. Una pena porque pierdes toda la credibilidad.



¿Me llama payaso el vendeburras? A veces os olvidáis de lo importante que es reírse cuando vienen las cosas torcidas. Y te recuerdo que yo no estoy aquí para hacer amiguitos. Si te molesta, te jodes, por muy irremplazable que te creas en cualquier hilo. Yo estoy aquí para divertirme y para dar publicidad a Bitcoin, nada más.

Nos van a dar a todos pero bien. ¿O acaso no habéis visto la noticia en el hilo de Bitcoin de que acaban de estrangular la salida de dólares desde MtGox?

Pues eso, que va a haber patós y patás.

Ya podéis ir creando un , pero con bitcoins si queréis. Habrá que tomárselo a guasa también.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bueno ... ya he hecho mi compra cuando el spot estaba a 970€/oz ...  ... hacia tiempo que no compraba por debajo de 1.000€, que ilusión, ... ahora espero que no pase como siempre que el precio pega un bajón justo después de comprar...
> :XX:



Bueno, a mi me pasa como a ti, no suelo acertar en el "timing", por tanto éste ya me tiene sin cuidado. De todas formas, tampoco te "calientes" porque esta caída puede ser bastante seria. Hay que esperar a conocer más datos, aunque ya "sospechamos" lo que puede haber pasado.

Sin embargo, no se ha "salvado" nada. Hace días que vengo advirtiendo de que las bajadas en las Divisas y Bonos emergentes eran muy duras y hay que ver lo que pasado hoy con ellas, pero claro de esto algunos parecen "no saber"... Por no hablar de las caídas en las Bolsas, Bonos y Materias Primas en general. Desde luego, hoy la "palma" se lo llevan la Plata y el Oro.

Todo esto efectuado antes del Vencimiento de Futuros de mañana. En fin, que los "leones" hoy se han comido muchas gacelas de "todo tipo" y han dejado todos los Mercados muy "tocados"...


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Estas bajadas podrían continuar durante un tiempo o bien podría suceder una bajada muy pronunciada en poco tiempo. El soporte de $1350 ha sido volatilizado y da vértigo leer el siguiente soporte que se ha estado comentando estos días. 

Después de la bajada, cuando ya se haya tocado fondo, el escenario bien podría ser años y años de lateralidad, como sucedió entre 1982 y 2002. 

Entrar a destiempo significa tener una parte del capital inmovilizado, así que hay que elegir bien el timing.

Los que anden pillados porque no siguieron la máxima que dice "no inviertas un dinero que vayas a necesitar" que vendan los metales preciosos antes de que siga cayendo más. Los que no estén pillados pues que se estén quietecitos.

Muy probablemente sea un buen momento para cambiar el porcentaje de inversión en metales preciosos. Evidentemente el porcentaje habrá que reducirlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¡Ola imbécil! Jugamos a escuchar como ladran mientras cabalgamos.



¿Qué vas a hacer, demandarme a la asociación de protésicos dentales metaleros o qué? Te recuerdo que este hilo se llama "el horo se fue a la mierda", así que no creo que me haya metido en él con los zapatos sucios.

Crea tú un hilo llamado "Bitcoin terminará más estrangulado que los cojones de Mussolini" y ya tendréis vuestro pipi-can (mejor dicho Putin-can) donde podréis dejarlo correr sin correa ni bozal a trollear todo lo que quiera.


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Me llama payaso el vendeburras? A veces os olvidáis de lo importante que es reírse cuando vienen las cosas torcidas. Y te recuerdo que yo no estoy aquí para hacer amiguitos. Si te molesta, te jodes, por muy irremplazable que te creas en cualquier hilo. Yo estoy aquí para divertirme y para dar publicidad a Bitcoin, nada más.
> 
> Nos van a dar a todos pero bien. ¿O acaso no habéis visto la noticia en el hilo de Bitcoin de que acaban de estrangular la salida de dólares desde MtGox?
> 
> ...



Tú eres un asocial igual que el anormal de genegoista. 

Aún no habéis entendido que oro y bitcoin están en el mismo barco. Atacando uno u otro le hacéis el juego a la casta y enfrentáis a la gente. 

Arriba se descojonan con gente como vosotros...


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¡Ola *imbécil*! Jugamos a escuchar como ladran mientras cabalgamos.
> 
> Cuando el bitcoin se dio la leche desde 250 no recuerdo haber hecho una sola intervención para hacer sangre, porque no veo sentido a ese comportamiento, y me parece indigno y propio de* hijos de puta* y de *miserables*. Afortunadamente, muchos inversores, tanto de bolsa, de oro, de bitcoins, de planes de pensiones, de pisos, de terrenos etc. piensan como yo. Es evidente que no es el caso de todos.



La verdad amigos es que para no ser ninguna de esas tres cosas, te expresas muy mal

piensalo!


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Por cierto aceitruño chivato... ¿al final qué pasó? ¿El andorrano no te hizo ni caso? ¿No quiso saber nada de ti y de tus tonterías de niño pequeño?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Tú eres un asocial igual que el anormal de genegoista.
> 
> Aún no habéis entendido que oro y bitcoin están en el mismo barco. Atacando uno u otro le hacéis el juego a la casta y enfrentáis a la gente.
> 
> Arriba se descojonan con gente como vosotros...



Lo que parece que tú no entiendes es que, siempre que la gente adopte posturas conformistas y escasamente críticas, siempre que la gente se limite a aceptar monedas ya sea impuestas desde arriba o por simple "tradición" sin buscar y comprender lo que realmente las hace valiosas, se la terminarán dando con queso, ya sea con el dinero algodón o con el horo.

Bitcoin ataca al oro porque significa conformismo, limitaciones físicas y la aceptación de que la cantidad de circulante total puede resultarnos desconocida.


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2013)

Buster;9307315[SIZE="6" dijo:


> *]Estas bajadas podrían continuar durante un tiempo o bien podría suceder una bajada muy pronunciada en poco tiempo.*[/SIZE] El soporte de $1350 ha sido volatilizado y da vértigo leer el siguiente soporte que se ha estado comentando estos días.
> 
> Después de la bajada, cuando ya se haya tocado fondo, el escenario bien podría ser años y años de lateralidad, como sucedió entre 1982 y 2002.
> 
> ...



Bonita forma de decir que hay que vender todo


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que parece que tú no entiendes es que, siempre que la gente adopte posturas conformistas y escasamente críticas, siempre que la gente se limite a aceptar monedas ya sea impuestas desde arriba o por simple "tradición" sin buscar y comprender lo que realmente las hace valiosas, se la terminarán dando con queso, ya sea con el dinero algodón o con el horo.



Jajajaja....el payaso dándome lecciones!!

Si aún no entiendes la diferencia entre oro y fiat es que andas muy verde. 

Nadie impone el oro. El oro siempre se ha usado sin necesidad de que nadie lo imponga. 

Al contrario...intentan quitárselo a los ciudadanos de a pie.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 21:34 ----------




Buster dijo:


> Muy probablemente sea un buen momento para cambiar el porcentaje de inversión en metales preciosos. Evidentemente el porcentaje habrá que reducirlo.



Si baja más que el resto ya lo cambia. :XX:






---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 21:35 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Bonita forma de decir que hay que vender todo



Acabo de explicar que no. 

Pero evidentemente bustero está deseando que le vendan metal a precio de saldo.


Por cierto, Buster, estoy en tu ciudad este fin de semana. Hace unas cañas?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Jajajaja....el payaso dándome lecciones!!
> 
> Si aún no entiendes la diferencia entre oro y fiat es que andas muy verde.
> 
> ...



Es la estulticia de la gente la que impone el oro. Gente que en masa, como borregos, está dispuesta a aceptar unos objetos brillantes como medio de cambio y acumulación de un valor que son incapaces de entender y cuyas cualidades no pueden ni enumerar porque les son desconocidas. Gente que no se para a pensar que la coyuntura actual es muy diferente que la que sufrieron sus abuelos, pero que siguen pensando que los mismos remedios pueden aplicarse hoy en día.

Y después vienen las decepciones y el rechinar de dientes. Como ahora.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 21:40 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Jajajaja....el payaso dándome lecciones!!
> 
> Si aún no entiendes la diferencia entre oro y fiat es que andas muy verde.



Si, probablemente yo esté tan verde como a los pobres infelices que intentas engañar vendiéndoles tus moneditas de plata que intentas quitarte de encima, ¿verdad lumbreras? :XX::XX:

A ver si el payasete aquí vas a ser tú.


----------



## maragold (20 Jun 2013)

Cargando!
(que es gerundio...)


----------



## Buster (20 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Bonita forma de decir que hay que vender todo



Realmente no. A pesar de las bajadas sigo creyendo que las inversiones hay que diversificarlas, pero los porcentajes deben variar a lo largo del tiempo.

Repito: el que no esté pillado porque no invirtió un dinero que fuera a necesitar, que se estén quietos. El que cometió el error de invertir un dinero que iba a necesitar, que salga cuanto antes.

A los que vayan a entrar: que reduzcan el porcentaje en metales preciosos y que se esperen un poco para entrar. Si se produce una subida en los próximos días que no se precipiten, al poco de testar el soporte de $1350 volvió a subir por encima de los $1400, y hoy lo vemos a $1277. Así que paciencia.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 21:45 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Por cierto, Buster, estoy en tu ciudad este fin de semana. Hace unas cañas?



Si llamas a esto ciudad es que no tienes ni puta idea de dónde vivo.


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bueno ... ya he hecho mi compra cuando el spot estaba a 970€/oz ...  ... hacia tiempo que no compraba por debajo de 1.000€, que ilusión, ... ahora espero que no pase como siempre que el precio pega un bajón justo después de comprar...
> :XX:



Por ese precio ha sido en BV me equivoco?

Yo ayer por la tarde compre en bv,... en torno a 1370 dólares... imáginate la pasta que habría perdido de ayer a hoy si no hubiera vendido ayer mismo por la noche, uff, fue ver la reacción que se formó por lo de Bernanke que sabía que venían los osos ::


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

Hola, aceitunator rex: Si uno está "convencido" en qué coloca su dinero, por tanto también de los "motivos" -que son "personales"- y si tampoco va a necesitar ese dinero a corto y medio plazo, pues no tiene porqué infraponderar los MP que posea.

Otra cosa bien distinta es entrar a comprar a lo "loco". A mí todavía me tienen que llegar tres pedidos de Alemania y hoy me ha llegado uno de aquí, España. Por consiguiente, yo lo tengo muy "claro". Eso no quita para que estos próximos días vigile el comportamiento de los precios, porque hay que reconocer que ahora estamos en una situación delicada y, quizás, se pueda entrar más barato.

En cuanto a las opiniones contrarias a los MP, pues con no leerlas... El único coherente ha sigo Garrafón y ya ha indicado que entró en ellos por "motivos" diferentes a los que tenemos los "metaleros", por tanto si considera que se ha equivocado es lógico que actúe en consecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Por ese precio ha sido en BV me equivoco?
> 
> Yo ayer por la tarde compre en bv,... en torno a 1370 dólares... imáginate la pasta que habría perdido de ayer a hoy si no hubiera vendido ayer mismo por la noche, uff, fue ver la reacción que se formó por lo de Bernanke que sabía que venían los osos ::



 no, no, he comprado por 1005€ cuando el spot estaba en 970€, he estado todo el dia pendiente de si el precio de la moneda bajaba a 3 digitos pero al final no me he querido arriesgar ... la proxima vez a ver si baja a 900€...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> no, no, he comprado por 1005€ cuando el spot estaba en 970€, he estado todo el dia pendiente de si el precio de la moneda bajaba a 3 digitos pero al final no me he querido arriesgar ... la proxima vez a ver si baja a 900€...



Hombre, tampoco llamemos al "mal tiempo"... Aunque por "poder", puedes verlo a esos precios.

Saludos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Jun 2013)

a día de hoy, creo que tanto Oro como Bitcoin son auténticos chollos... sobre todo Bitcoin, porque es más nuevo y tiene más "riesgos" y por ello, más rentabilidad

CRASH BOLSA USA 2013-2014, habrá empezado ya? Como USA empiece a caer fuerte, bien sea por las palabras de Bernake de la retirada de estímulos, por el abismo fiscal, o por el motivo que sea... Me da que el IBEX se va a 5000, y si, he dicho bien... si el IBEX tocó 6000 puntos con USA casi en máximos, imaginaros donde se puede ir el IBEX si la bolsa USA se empieza a torcer porque se acaba la "cocaína" de la Reserva Federal (Fed) y sus facilidades monetarias (máquina de hacer billetes) 

Los crash bursátiles no tardan más de 7-8 años, es puro ciclo. Y llevan subiendo desde febrero 2009 (y sin parar) 

Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 

Ojito, porque en este escenario, España sufriría y mucho,.. se está sufriendo ahora y es una crisis "regional", de los países del sur del Mediterráneo... imaginaos otro Lehman Brothers, o otra catástrofe bursátil en USA, a donde nos podemos ir


----------



## Marina (21 Jun 2013)

por dios, alquien que invierte en warrants...
No se si la palabra adecuada es "invierte" 

Mejor invertirlo en caritas.. alguien te lo agradecerá


----------



## Condor (21 Jun 2013)

Muhuhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

muhuhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
















Cojo aire
















Muhuhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

muhuhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Arruinaeitor, HÁBLAME!!!!!, ¿como llevas los baños de asiento? bribón!!!!


----------



## atom ant (21 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante lo que comenta, aunque va en la línea de algunos estudios personales y de otros estudiosos. En fin, en lo que a mí respecta, intentaré "profundizar" al respecto, pero por una mera cuestión intelectual.
> 
> Buenos días, así es, ni yo he descubierto la curiosidad matemática de la secuencia de las crisis que he comentado ni Fibonacci descubrió el 1,618. En su momento cuando leí sobre ello me resultó muy estimulante intelectualmente hablando, ya que soy bastante fan de la proporción divina y ayer que estaba un poco emocionado con el posible hindenburg omen se me ocurrió compartirlo con Uds.
> 
> ...



Gracias, solo soy un aficionado como la mayoría de Uds pero quizá entre todos podamos ver algo de luz (si dejamos de pelear como chiquillos, jeje)

Saludos

The Fibonacci Sequence - YouTube

No se "pegar youtubes, lo siento


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Gracias, solo soy un aficionado como la mayoría de Uds pero quizá entre todos podamos ver algo de luz (si dejamos de pelear como chiquillos, jeje)
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Precioso, impresionante y instructivo, el video, y la música de mi compositor favorito de largo: wim Mertens

[YOUTUBE]P0tLbl5LrJ8[/YOUTUBE]

(con el boton de YouTube, copia solo el numero del final de la URL)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Coño estudiante, yo también aprecio a Mertens, le conozco y también a parte de su familia, y a veces le interpreto...



Ja, ja, veo que mis gustos te han sorprendido tanto como a mí que tras tu vehemencia noblota haya una alma capaz de vibrar con el minimalismo de Mertens... :Aplauso: Si en el fondo los metaleros somos muy buena gente, lo que pasa es que los trolles no nos quieren... :XX: 

(Lo de interpretarlo si que es para envidiarte, yo me tengo que conformar con notar como la música me energiza y el cuerpo inútil no puede exteriorizar lo que siente... un rollo muy tántrico)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Jun 2013)

Menuda coincidencia (no sabia que no se podían ver), Neyman también me gusta mucho, lo conocí a través de las películas de Greenaway que me impactaron profundamente, pero la orquestalidad de Neyman (que durante años me tenia embobado) dio paso a los silencios de Mertens... y cuando descubrí que las pausas podían emocionar tanto como las notas me quedé sin habla (y lo dice alguien que no tiene ni idea de música ni solfeo.)

Matemáticas, metales y música minimalista, ... que bonitas son las cosas simples... luego vinieron los futuros y lo liaron todo... 

[YOUTUBE]4lrujzzOsvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buster (21 Jun 2013)

Aquí en Galicia dicen que el lunes por fin entra el verano.

[YOUTUBE]f_pjH2b808w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## remonster (21 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Matemáticas, metales y música minimalista, ... que bonitas son las cosas simples... luego vinieron los futuros y lo liaron todo...



Los futuros también son poesía matemática. Otra cosa es que apliquen la teoría ignorantes financieromatemáticos...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Coño estudiante, yo también aprecio a Mertens, le conozco y también a parte de su familia, y a veces le interpreto...
> 
> Lo siguiente debe leerse con la música anterior de fondo:
> 
> ...



Hola, aceitunator rex: Mira, hay gente en este foro, que aparte de "cultura", tiene mucha sensibilidad y que no es incompatible con la "dureza" -la vida "enseña"...-, y ese es probablemente el "único" motivo por el que sigo con mi modesta colaboración en este foro. A veces es muy "gratificante" encontrar a gente que más o menos tiene las mismas inquietudes e incluso las mismas "percepciones"...

Los "aullidos" de los "perros de la red" no me inmutan lo más mínimo. Por mi trabajo estoy acostumbrado a tratar con "ralea" social y, la verdad, llevo décadas "dedicado" a ello y si lo "físico" ya no me afecta, pues ya me dirás tú de alguien que no tengo "enfrente" y que, seguramente, delante mío no tendría los h... suficientes para insultarme. Eso o un par de "yoyas" que le movieran el "cerebro" y, a lo mejor, se conseguía el "encendido".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Con los tiempos que vienen, será bueno mantener el contacto con usted. Se van a cumplir los peores de nuestros pronósticos, y no sé si la utoridá competente no nos acabará pidiendo nuestros emisores de metal autorizados... imagínese usted a toda esta basura, cuando acabe de ladrar y vea lo que realmente pasa, arruinados y en manada.



Hola, aceitunator rex: Mantendremos contacto no se preocupe Vd. e incluso es posible que tengamos que "asociarnos" cuando llegue el momento, pero aún queda un poco de tiempo por delante...

Nuestros peores pronósticos se van a cumplir, y de eso no tengo la menor duda, pero la "fecha" es algo que aún no tengo muy clara, aunque tampoco voy a acertarla, pero hace años que trabajo en ello. No por mí, sino por la gente que quiero o aprecio.

La "autoridá" competente ya ha enseñado los "dientes" y algunos ya tenemos la IP "pillada", así que cuando llegue el momento habrá que tener la misma "conciencia" que suelen tener la mayor parte de los ciudadanos americanos. Y que tenga que decir esto uno que siempre ha sido "progresista"...

Lo dicho, antes de que "pete" esto, y tendremos "señales" antes, pues ya tendremos ocasión de "contactar" o incluso de tomar un café si se tercia, aprovechando unas "vacaciones"...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (21 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Con los tiempos que vienen, será bueno mantener el contacto con usted. Se van a cumplir los peores de nuestros pronósticos, y no sé si la utoridá competente no nos acabará pidiendo nuestros emisores de metal autorizados... imagínese usted a toda esta basura, cuando acabe de ladrar y vea lo que realmente pasa, arruinados y en manada.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, aceitunator rex: Mantendremos contacto no se preocupe Vd. e incluso es posible que tengamos que "asociarnos" cuando llegue el momento, pero aún queda un poco de tiempo por delante...
> 
> Nuestros peores pronósticos se van a cumplir, y de eso no tengo la menor duda, pero la "fecha" es algo que aún no tengo muy clara, aunque tampoco voy a acertarla, pero hace años que trabajo en ello. No por mí, sino por la gente que quiero o aprecio.
> 
> ...



Me apunto al club, si no es mucha molestia.

También me gano las lentejas en el sector seguridad privada y también, cada día que pasa, veo más y más miseria y, por qué no decirlo, primeros visos de "Mad Max"... :cook:

Un fuerte abrazo, amigos metaleros!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2013)

Hola, maragold: Todo se andará... Es bueno que lo tengamos presente y, en su momento, ya tomaremos las medidas necesarias. Las primeras "civilizaciones" se crearon para agruparse, defenderse mejor y luego ya vino el tener "poder". Solos los humanos somos muy vulnerables, pero en conjunto por nuestra propia naturaleza -somos lo peor como "depredadores"- tenemos muchas más posibilidades...

Si perteneces a mi mismo "gremio", maragold, no hace falta qué te explique cómo están las cosas y que con la puta "estadística" están evitando que la gente se entere realmente de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedad.

Saludos.


----------



## Buster (21 Jun 2013)

Montad una milicia y desfilad a lo más profundo de un bosque.


----------



## kemado (21 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Todo se andará... Es bueno que lo tengamos presente y, en su momento, ya tomaremos las medidas necesarias. Las primeras "civilizaciones" se crearon para agruparse, defenderse mejor y luego ya vino el tener "poder". Solos los humanos somos muy vulnerables, pero en conjunto por nuestra propia naturaleza -somos lo peor como "depredadores"- tenemos muchas más posibilidades...
> 
> Si perteneces a mi mismo "gremio", maragold, no hace falta qué te explique cómo están las cosas y que con la puta "estadística" están evitando que la gente se entere realmente de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros. Os recomiendo que le echéis una legañada este foro , SHTF School - Real Life Survival Experiences 

Jodo, ya nos parecemos al amigo Bertok::


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2013)

kemado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros. Os recomiendo que le echéis una legañada este foro , SHTF School - Real Life Survival Experiences
> 
> Jodo, ya nos parecemos al amigo Bertok::



Hola, kemado: Bueno, sobre "supervivencia" y el Mad Max he escrito mucho en el pasado reciente, pero en otro foro (foropesetas). Para quienes se registren, hay un subforo dedicado a "supervivencia" y allí hay aportaciones interesantes mías y de otros foreros. Básicamente, los que más aportamos allí teníamos en común el haber sido militares y de unidades importantes. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo.

Bueno, desgraciadamente, hay muchos foreros que tienen la misma "visión" que el forero que citas, pero hay muchos más, y si los lees bien se les "nota" mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (21 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Matemáticas, metales y música minimalista, ... que bonitas son las cosas simples... luego vinieron los futuros y lo liaron todo...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4lrujzzOsvI[/YOUTUBE]



al contrario, la musica y las matematicas no son simples, como los futuros son creaciones humanas y de la "nada". el espíritu humano creando el mundo..

y el oro tambien, no el oro en si sino el valor de "futuro" que se le da...


----------



## atom ant (21 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Parece que vais a montar una banda para luchar contra los embusteros y ya tenéis al Estudiante, al Algarrobo y al ... ir avisando que a mí siempre me gustó esa serie.



Tengo mis propios criterios y agradecería que no me incluya en ninguna banda ni me mezclen en sus peloteras por favor

Yo no hablo del caos, ni de un futuro a la mad-max, solo propongo que el sistema actual basado en el crecimiento evidentemente colapsará, habrá un reset y un nuevo sistema emergerá, esta vez basado en el decrecimiento y la escasez.
Me parece indiscutible que practicamente nos hemos comido el planeta y ya solo quedan las últimas migajas. El consumo masivo, la obsolescencia programada, la democracia etc... será historia, y seguramente terminemos con un gobierno (técnico) mundial que gestione la miseria de la masa y que apoyaremos incondicionalmente.

En este proceso de cambio, perfectamente planificado, toda la riqueza acabaría en unas pocas manos, la super-élite del futuro

saludos


Edición:
- Gracias estudiante tesorero por la info sobre colgar youtubes.

- he visto que hay agradecimientos por los post interesantes o tal, pero no tengo muy claro cómo va esto. ¿cómo se agradece un comentario?


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Tengo mis propios criterios y agradecería que no me incluya en ninguna banda ni me mezclen en sus peloteras por favor
> 
> Yo no hablo del caos, ni de un futuro a la mad-max, solo propongo que el sistema actual basado en el crecimiento evidentemente colapsará, habrá un reset y un nuevo sistema emergerá, esta vez basado en el decrecimiento y la escasez.
> Me parece indiscutible que practicamente nos hemos comido el planeta y ya solo quedan las últimas migajas. El consumo masivo, la obsolescencia programada, la democracia etc... será historia, y seguramente terminemos con un gobierno (técnico) mundial que gestione la miseria de la masa y que apoyaremos incondicionalmente.



No me tienes que agradecer nada porque a ti no te he incluido en nada. Te he dejado un par de enlaces sobre lo que hablas, pero vamos, que los borro y tan tranquilos ¿eh?


----------



## Marina (21 Jun 2013)

Pero al final algun "agOReORO" dará argumentos razonables sobre la bondad de la inversion en oro... o todo seguirá con la irracionalidad... "el oro desde los etruscos bla, bla.." "el ladrillo nunca baja"...

Sinceramente aún no he visto ningun argumento.. (ni bien fundamentado ni mal, simplemente no vi ninguno) que no sea lo de "el oro desde los etruscos..." "el oro nos salvara" "el oro es dios" "la fiebre del oro"


----------



## atom ant (21 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> No me tienes que agradecer nada porque a ti no te he incluido en nada. Te he dejado un par de enlaces sobre lo que hablas, pero vamos, que los borro y tan tranquilos ¿eh?



Disculpeme, creo que he tenido un malentendido, pensé que la referencia de la banda del algarrobo era sobre mi. :|

.

.

[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]VATmgtmR5o4[/YOUTUBE]

... sublime


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Pero al final algun "agOReORO" dará argumentos razonables sobre la bondad de la inversion en oro... o todo seguirá con la irracionalidad... "el oro desde los etruscos bla, bla.." "el ladrillo nunca baja"...
> 
> Sinceramente aún no he visto ningun argumento.. (ni bien fundamentado ni mal, simplemente no vi ninguno) que no sea lo de "el oro desde los etruscos..." "el oro nos salvara" "el oro es dios" "la fiebre del oro"



Sí que te lo podrían dar. Sería exactamente el mismo argumento que yo he explicado en los hilos de Bitcoin sobre lo de la conservación de la información valiosa frente a la tendencia de los sitemas en el universo hacia la entropía máxima.

Pero, a diferencia de Bitcoin, la fabricación del oro ha requerido mucha energía que ha sido destinada a obtener cualidades menos atractivas para la función monetaria. Entre otras, la de dotarse de una gran nube de electrones que lo hará fácilmente detectable.

Pero esta pandilla de urracas adoradoras del brillo es incapaz de comprender (y mucho menos explicar) algo tan fundamental. Y les debe joder emplear mis argumentos bitcoineros para encontrar significado al por qué se ha utilizado el oro durante todo este tiempo.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Sinceramente aún no he visto ningun argumento.. (ni bien fundamentado ni mal, simplemente no vi ninguno) que no sea lo de "el oro desde los etruscos..." "el oro nos salvara" "el oro es dios" "la fiebre del oro"



Se te han restregado por als narizotas "cienes" de veces, hipócrita.

*El oro gusta a todas las mujeres del mundo.* Diría hasta que lo _necesitan_ como las urracas los objetos que brillan. Les toca una vena genética y ello hace que sea una inversión estable a través de los siglos y segura.

Si te parece una actitud "irracional" y crees que las mujeres del mundo deberían pasarse a la alpaca, dirige tus quejas a ellas y se las razonas. :bla: :XX:

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 03:41 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí que te lo podrían dar. Sería exactamente el mismo argumento que yo he explicado en los hilos de Bitcoin sobre lo de la conservación de la información valiosa frente a la tendencia de los sitemas en el universo hacia la entropía máxima.



:bla::bla::bla:
yo he venido a hablar de mil libro y tal...
:bla::bla::bla:

El platino es mas resistente que el oro a la entropía, pero no gusta a las mujeres, mira por donde, y por eso su demanda es industrial y su cotización se comporta como cualquier materia prima.

El chocho, Sr. Mierda, *el chocho es lo que mejor vence a la entropía* 

Observe las necesidades del chocho y conocerá el porigen de todo *valor*.


----------



## No Disparen (22 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Tengo mis propios criterios y agradecería que no me incluya en ninguna banda ni me mezclen en sus peloteras por favor
> 
> Yo no hablo del caos, ni de un futuro a la mad-max, solo propongo que el sistema actual basado en el crecimiento evidentemente colapsará, habrá un reset y un nuevo sistema emergerá, esta vez basado en el decrecimiento y la escasez.
> Me parece indiscutible que practicamente nos hemos comido el planeta y ya solo quedan las últimas migajas. El consumo masivo, la obsolescencia programada, la democracia etc... será historia, y seguramente terminemos con un gobierno (técnico) mundial que gestione la miseria de la masa y que apoyaremos incondicionalmente.
> ...



Eres un optimista compulsivo. Yo también pienso que todo esto puede acabar como el Rosario de la Aurora, pero discrepo de ti en dos puntos:
1.- Que sea inminente: todavía queda petróleo y gas "barato" para poder seguir con la fiesta. El dinero me parece un factor consecuencia, no causa, se imprime a voluntad. Espere unas décadas, please.

2.- Que la humanidad se vuelva cooperativa y salga un gobierno "técnico" que gestione los recursos existentes. En todo caso, me suenan más gobiernos totalitarios, como siempre han surgido en situaciones de necesidad y una macropelea por ver quién se queda con la última rosa.

Dicho lo cual tu mensaje me parece muy jugoso.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 09:45 ----------

Sobre el tema del oro, espero que entiendan los "metaleros" que los demás estemos deseando que los precios de dicho bien baje, no por jorobarles a ellos, sino porque si el oro es un valor refugio y su precio es alto, implica una mala situación, pero si el precio es bajo, implica que vivimos con vino y rosas.
Incluso ellos deberían desear precios bajos.


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Se te han restregado por als narizotas "cienes" de veces, hipócrita.
> 
> *El oro gusta a todas las mujeres del mundo.* Diría hasta que lo _necesitan_ como las urracas los objetos que brillan. Les toca una vena genética y ello hace que sea una inversión estable a través de los siglos y segura.
> 
> ...



Curioso que le comentes esto a una mujer antimetalera


----------



## meanboy (22 Jun 2013)

totalmente de acuerdo con GenEgoista, -el chocho pone precio al oro y a otras muchas cosas-.
Es por ello que para que se pueda especular en oro, su precio debe estar en un punto tal que sea asequible a suficientes machos alfa con pasta para que mantengan la demanda. Un oro demasiado bajo no funcionaría por vulgar y demasiado alto por inaccesible. 

En mi opinion el precio debe estabilizarse en 700~800$ onza. para que rule en el mercado manufacturado que es el que tira del especulativo. 

De todas formas no me hagais demasiado caso, soy de los que ve el oro como materia prima de valor para con arte darle forma y comunicar sentimientos a la mujer.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2013)

Hola, No Disparen: En fin, el forero atom ant hace una interesante aportación, novedosa en cuanto a mí por la inclusión de Fibonacci en su trabajo. Este, en definitiva, va en la misma línea de muchos estudiosos, entre los que me incluyo, y cuyo exponente más popular sería D. Estulín. Con éste último discrepo en varios puntos y más en la faceta comercial -pero legitima- que le ha dado al tema.

El futuro nadie lo conoce, por tanto, a quien le preocupe el mismo lo mejor que puede hacer es estudiar e intentar "anticipar" acontecimientos. Respecto a los puntos que citas:

1º.- Tampoco atom ant da una "fecha" concreta... Es una simple prospección y que puede estar perfectamente equivocada en función de cuando se empieza el recuento. Quizás, hablo por hablar, porque atom ant tampoco razona porqué empieza su recuento desde determinada fecha y, si lo desea, podría explicarlo.

Bueno, efectivamente, hay Petróleo y Gas, pero para cuánto tiempo... Conozco el tema y sé, por tanto, las cifras "oficiales" que se manejan y la inminente "escasez" es algo muy relativo. Ahora bien, yo soy muy excéptico en cuanto a lo que nos "dicen" y la "realidad". Lo que tengo muy claro es que cada vez cuesta más dinero extraerlo y que muchas de las guerras actuales giran en torno al control de las Materias primas energéticas y también "otras". ¿Esperar décadas? Ojalá sea así, pero no parece que con los datos "oficiales" las "décadas" vayan a ser amplias, más bien todo lo contrario...

2.- No creo que la Sociedad humana se vuelva "cooperativista". Históricamente, nunca lo ha sido, es más siempre ha peleado por el terreno, los recursos naturales y la "riqueza" ajena. Un "gobierno mundial", quizás, ya lo estamos viendo en su forma "suave" y que no es precisamente lo que espera atom ant, pero tampoco es descartable lo que apunta. Muchas de las políticas de austeridad que está sufriendo el mundo salen de "recetas" que parten del BM, FMI, Club Bilderberg, etc. y que luego se amplian en los distintos países. En EE.UU., la FED y en Europa, el BCE. En otras naciones se implantan de forma más "directa" y habría que informarse para ver lo qué está sucediendo en muchos países emergentes (Brasil, Turquía, India, etc.)...

Vamos a ver, a los "metaleros puros" nos importa un comino la cotización que "quieran" darle a los MP, entre otras cosas porque, normalmente, los compramos con un dinero que no necesitamos a corto y medio plazo (y ya es mucho en los tiempos que corren...) y porque no creemos en este Sistema Ponzi. Ni más ni menos.

La bajada de los MP no está acompañada por una situación de "vino y rosas" y eso va a quedar en un "recuerdo lejano". Los datos macro a nivel global comienzan a apuntar a una de las peores situaciones económicas que se pueden dar. Lo visto en los dos últimos días en todos los Mercados (Bolsas, Bonos, Materias Primas, etc.) es un claro "reflejo" y respuesta del miedo que produce la retirada de los "estímulos", es decir seguir dándole a la "impresora".

¡Hombre! no le quepa duda a Vd. de que algunos hemos y estamos aprovechando estas caídas. Ayer mismo cerré un trato con un forero y este mes tengo cerrado otro con otro forero y tengo pendiente la recepción de tres pedidos desde Alemania. Ya ve como algunos deseamos "bajos" precios. 

Ya me gustaría a mí que mis "percepciones" fueran otras y dedicar mi dinero a otros menesteres, pero la verdad, a medida que pasa el tiempo, pues como que lo veo todo peor y no me atrevo a vaticinar una fecha del "colapso" financiero, porque intentarán lo imposible para evitarlo, pero eso ya ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia. Tampoco se acabó el mundo -aunque sí para muchos millones de personas-, pero sí que se produjeron cambios importantes y que "marcaron". No suelen ser transiciones "pacíficas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jun 2013)

El oro seduce a las mujeres. ¿Qué femina se resistiria a un besito de este tio?...


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Vaya troll que estás hecho, tío.
> No haces más que ensuciar hilos sin aportar nada decente.



Ensuciar hilos?, pense que eras tu el que hablaba de las urracas! 

De todos modos no te preocupes, entiendo tu frustracion e irritabilidad por la reciente caida del oro. Ya subirá, y volveras a sonrreir, solo hay que esperar un poco, recuerda que la ultima burbuja de oro que revento, no tardo ni 100 años en recuperarse.

El oro nunca baja :XX: :XX:

animo!


----------



## Arctic (22 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Ensuciar hilos?, pense que eras tu el que hablaba de las urracas!
> 
> De todos modos no te preocupes, entiendo tu frustracion e irritabilidad por la reciente caida del oro. Ya subirá, y volveras a sonrreir, solo hay que esperar un poco, recuerda que la ultima burbuja de oro que revento, no tardo ni 100 años en recuperarse.
> 
> ...



Reconozco que tu caso me tiene despistado. No sé si eres un tieso que has perdido los 1200 euros que tenías ahorrados por comprar metales en máximos y con idea de soltarlos rápido o simplemente eres retrasado mental. En cualquier caso, tus intervenciones son lamentables.

Y por cierto, al poner simbolitos de quinceañera tipo :XX::XX: entiendo que te consideras gracioso. Ten claro que no lo eres.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Curioso que le comentes esto a una mujer antimetalera



También hay mujeres bolleras, pero esta minoría estadśiticamente insignificante tampoco ha conducido a la extinción de la especie.

Si eres tía, además de explicar la irracionalidad verdulera que demuestras, tienes oro y sobre todo desfachatez de sobra para negarlo.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 12:58 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> El oro seduce a las mujeres. ¿Qué femina se resistiria a un besito de este tio?...



Estás argumentando que la existencia de un uso industrial del oro desmiente su papel principal como símbolo de estátus sexual en la mujer.

Tiene ovarios, efectivamente. Solo un cerebro petado de estrógenos caería en falacias tan carentes de inteligencia.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Escuchándolo, a nadie le debe extrañar que Putin tenga que pagar por follar.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> No me voy a molestar ni en contestarte, te pongo en ignorados que es donde tienen que estar los tontos ensucia-hilos como tú.



Si tuvieras coherencia a Putin/GenEgoista también lo tendrías ignorado. Así que aténte a la verdad y di simplemente que no te gusta lo que dice.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> La verdad que a Gen tampoco le suelo leer.



Y a pesar de ser un tonto ensucia-hilos no lo tienes en el ignore. Gracias por tu franqueza. Se agradece de verdad.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> No me voy a molestar ni en contestarte, te pongo en ignorados que es donde tienen que estar los tontos ensucia-hilos como tú.



Yo sigo tu ejemplo, Rafacoins ha pasado de alguien que intentaba argumentar y, sobretodo, dialogaba con respeto a ser un Buster 2: intentar hacer sangre con chistes malos y fotos infantiles. Al ignore.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo sigo tu ejemplo, Rafacoins ha pasado de alguien que intentaba argumentar



¿Te has parado a preguntarte por un segundo por qué alguien que intentaba argumentar ha dejado de hacerlo?

Yo creo que es debido a que pensar no es lo vuestro, además que son preguntas incómodas.

Igual de incómodo que uno de tu cuerda diga que el oro puede corregir un 50%. Si eso lo digo yo me contestáis desde el primero al último, llamándome desde troll hasta retarded, pero como lo dice monster ni dios dice nada.

Miraos en un espejo, anda... Dais mucha pena con vuestras hipocroseías, vuestras incoherencias, ...

Si me tenéis atravesado es porque siempre os meto el dedo en el ojo, apuntando certeramente a vuestros defectos visibles, palmarios e incontestables.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Alguien que llama basura, por citar solo un adjetivo, a otros foreros, no tiene derecho a llamar troll a nadie.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> De hecho hasta hoy no tenía a nadie en ignorados. Pero como le coja el gusto, igual me quedo solo con los hilos de veteranos.



Jeejejeejeje. 

Yo tampoco tengo a nadie en ignorados. Y al contrario de otros, no le voy diciendo a nadie a quien tienen que leer y a quien tienen que ignorar.


----------



## ecr20 (22 Jun 2013)

Le estamos dando demasiado "bombo y platillo" a un hilo absurdo, como lo es, para metaleros...


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

ecr20 dijo:


> Le estamos dando demasiado "bombo y platillo" a un hilo absurdo, como lo es, para metaleros...



¿El oro se fue a la mierda? No. En el futuro volverá a haber un rally alcista y el que haya invertido en máximos podrá recuperarse y los que compren ahora harán un buen negocio.

Los únicos en problemas son los que invirtieron en máximos y vayan a necesitar su dinero. Esos sí pensarán que el oro se fue a la mierda. Lo siento por ellos pero eso pasa por no usar la cabeza.

Es así de sencillo, pero a la gente le gusta liarse.


----------



## Marina (22 Jun 2013)

sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...

No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...
> 
> No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"



Los pisos tienen muchos gastos: seguro, IBI, comunidad, derramas, ...

Además los pisos pierden valor con el tiempo. En teoría no vale lo mismo un piso recién construido que pasados 30 años. Esa pérdida de valor solo es recuperable si la situación del piso es buena o si hay una burbuja inmobiliaria. Después de lo que hemos pasado yo espero que no vuelva a haber una burbuja inmobiliaria en 300 años por lo menos, pero bueno, cosas más raras se han visto.

Por el contrario el oro no se deteriora con el paso del tiempo. Un lingote de oro a día de hoy estará en el mismo estado de conservación que dentro de 500 años.

Tener oro, a no ser que pagues una caja de seguridad, no acarrea gastos.

A diferencia de los pisos, con el oro, mientras no lo vendas, ni pierdes ni ganas dinero.

¿Que hay que esperar 15 años para un nuevo rally alcista? Pues cuando llegue el momento vendes, descuentas la inflación acumulada, y el resto es ganancia. Eso si usas el oro para especular. Si tienes el oro como precaución por lo que pudiera pasar con tu divisa, en este caso el euro, pues entonces lo guardas y no lo vendes.

Cada cosa es para lo que es. Una vivienda es para vivir o para especular, y si especulas te puede salir bien o mal. Con el oro pasa lo mismo: lo puedes usar como protección contra imprevistos o para especular, con la diferencia de que con el oro se tienen que dar muy mal las cosas para que te salga mal.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 17:56 ----------

Más cosas que se me van ocurriendo sobre la marcha...

Dejar un piso en herencia no sale gratis y si lo tienes que dejar a varios hijos, pues más problemas todavía. Hacienda se va a meter sí o sí.

En cambio dejar oro en herencia es muy fácil y Hacienda no se va a meter.


----------



## remonster (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...
> 
> No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"



Por qué no te lees los hilos del oro y te informas minimamente?

Estudia lo que es la masa monetaria y lo que esta pasando.

Pero no lo harás...ya sabemos que eres un CM de mierda

Sois tontos útiles pars mantener los hilos a flote. Gracias


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Por qué no te lees los hilos del oro y te informas minimamente?
> 
> Estudia lo que es la masa monetaria y lo que esta pasando.
> 
> ...



Lo que está pasando es que se anuncia el QE3/2012 y el oro baja. Se anuncia el fin de la impresión y el oro baja.

Así que la gente ya puede leer los hilos del oro y poner cara de ::.


----------



## meanboy (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...
> 
> No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"



El oro es para el que le sobra el b y necesita transformarlo en algo que mantenga el valor de su dinero y a la vez tenga liquidez inmediata. Tambien diria lo mismo para el paladio u otros metales preciosos menos populares.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

meanboy dijo:


> El oro es para el que le sobra el b y necesita transformarlo en algo que mantenga el valor de su dinero y a la vez tenga liquidez inmediata.



Te falta precisar: y además que no tenga prisa en transformar el oro en dinero. Porque puede pasar que necesites vender el oro y no haya mantenido el valor. Y sino que le pregunten a los que compraron en 2012 y necesitan ese dinero ahora.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...
> 
> No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"









Un español que hubiese comprado oro hasta 1982 o después de 1987 habría capeado las devaluaciones de la peseta sin exponerse al riesgo del dólar y hasta la entrada en el euro, momento a partir del cual el oro empezó a subir también en $$$ y euros 

Solo hubo 4 o 5 años "de riesgo" en este metal durante los últimos 100 años :8:


----------



## Marina (22 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Los pisos tienen muchos gastos: seguro, IBI, comunidad, derramas, ...
> .



La vivienda:
1- la vivienda, o vives en ella y te ahorras el alquiler.
2- la alquilas y si sacas un 5% en 20 años recuperas la inversión.
En cualquier caso parece rentable, (comprada a unos precios razonables).

Si miramos atrás, tenemos los casos de renta antigua que no era rentable tenerlas de alquiler...

Ni te cuento lo que supone llegar a la vejez sin vivienda con una mierda de pensión... 

Hace tiempo leí una estadistica, todos los comercios de Madrid con mas de 50 años tenian el local en propiedad.


Sobre el oro:
lo que dices es una primera aproximación... una especulación... Pero antes de decidirse a invertir en algo hay que tener datos sólidos que fundamenten esa decisión.

Sobre las herencias depende de CCAA. en muchas en gratis...


----------



## quaver (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> sigo esperando argumentos a favor del oro... argumentos con apoyo en datos...
> 
> No veo ninguno... solo algo irracional sobre que es seguro, etc.. algo muy parecido al ladrillo... que siempre te quedara el "oro" o el "ladrillo"



Les están dando tiempo:

Basilea III retrasado y la remonetización del oro de inversión OroyFinanzas.com |

Madrid, 5 febrero 2013 (OroyFinanzas.com) – La aplicación de las reglas de Basilea III que iban a obligar a los bancos a triplicar la cantidad de capital que poseen en comparación con los niveles anteriores a la crisis y que tenían proyectado declarar al oro como un activo de riesgo cero (tier 1), reconociéndolo como dinero real, al igual que los bonos soberanos AAA, o el dinero en efectivo, se retrasarán un año en Europa, según lo acordado durante la última reunión del G-20 a comienzos de año.

Las naciones que conforman el G-20 habían aprobado en noviembre de 2010 un nuevo marco legislativo para exigir a las entidades financieras incrementar sus niveles de capital. El objetivo era mitigar futuras crisis financieras. Las reformas tenían la intención de generar un incremento de la solvencia de las entidades financieras permitiéndoles contar con mayor estabilidad de cara a resistir futuras crisis.

patrocinio


Pero los reguladores financieros del Comité de Basilea acordaron a comienzos de año aplazar el periodo dentro del cual 200 bancos a nivel global deberán cumplir con los acuerdos de Basilea III.

La decisión del Comité de Basilea III de remonetizar a partir del 1 de enero de 2013, al oro y contabilizarlo al 100% de su valor, o lo que es lo mismo, considerarlo como un *activo de riesgo cero*, como los dólares estadounidenses o los euros, se retrasa un año mas. La idea es que el oro cuente al 100 por ciento con su valor de mercado, cuando se auditen los activos de un banco. Por otra parte, según el marco de Basilea III, un banco de primer nivel deberá tener entre el 4 y el 6 por ciento de sus activos totales en activos calificados como tier 1. Esto significa que con la recalificación del oro a tier 1, muchos bancos tenderán a reemplazar muchos de sus activos respaldados por hipotecas y carteras de renta fija por oro físico de inversión.

Durante los acuerdos de Basilea I de 1988 y Basilea II de 2004, el oro era considerado un activo “tier 3″, contabilizando únicamente el 50 por ciento del valor de mercado de los balances bancarios.


Los reguladores del Comité de Basilea han decidido otorgar a los bancos más tiempo para reforzar su respaldo de capital. Muchos bancos se habían quejado ante la comisión de no poder cumplir con el plazo de 2015 para acatar una nueva normativa mundial sobre un mínimo de tenencias de activos que puedan ser vendidos rápidamente y al mismo tiempo ofrecer créditos a empresas y consumidores.

Sin embargo el prestigioso analista e inversor de metales preciosos Jim Sinclair afirma de manera tajante que la única razón por la que los acuerdos de Basilea III se han retrasado, es porque el sistema financiero occidental simplemente no tiene la capacidad en términos de liquidez real para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos. Sinclair señala que si el sistema financiero occidental no puede cumplir con los requisitos ahora, no cumplirá con ellos en 2 años.

Algunos bancos suizos han reaccionado subiendo sus tasas de custodia para el oro de inversión por Basilea III.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> La vivienda:
> 1- la vivienda, o vives en ella y te ahorras el alquiler.
> 2- la alquilas y si sacas un 5% en 20 años recuperas la inversión.



Los gastos de la vivienda no te los quita nadie. El oro no tiene gastos salvo, como ya dije, si alquilas un lugar donde guardarlo.

Convendrás conmigo que eso es un hecho objetivo.

Decir que la alquilas es una especulación: a lo mejor encuentras quien te la alquile y a lo mejor no. No hay nadie que te asegure que durante esos 20 años siempre la tendrás alquilada.

Tampoco nadie te asegura que en 20 años habrá un nuevo rally alcista.

Esos también son hechos objetivos.



Marina dijo:


> Sobre el oro:
> lo que dices es una primera aproximación... una especulación... Pero antes de decidirse a invertir en algo hay que tener datos sólidos que fundamenten esa decisión.



Pues usa mi primera aproximación y a partir de ahí investiga por tu cuenta y fuera de este foro. Cuando tengas datos que consideres que no son una especulación los compartes con nosotros. Yo estaré encantado de leerlos.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 19:30 ----------

Marina: Por cierto, para comprar una vivienda para alquilar necesitas un capital inicial mucho mayor que para comprar oro.

Hay gente que puede permitirse el apartar una cantidad del dinero sobrante después de pagar todos sus gastos mensuales y destinarlo a comprar oro y gente, la mayoría, que no puede hacer lo mismo para comprar una segunda vivienda con el fin de alquilarla.

Si alquilas debes declarar el alquiler y pagar a Hacienda. El oro no tiene IVA.

Esos también son hechos objetivos.


----------



## Marina (22 Jun 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Les están dando tiempo:



lo que dices esta bien pero aporta poco, riesgo cero significa tomarlo a precio de mercado en el momento de la valoración, no veo que tiene de diferente de la plata o el plomo, de las acciones de una empresa o de los pesos mexicanos. (que contablemente para los bancos signifique una cosa u otra no significa nada mas) 
El dinero metalico tambien es de "riesgo cero" pero son una inflación del 30% si no lo inviertes te quedas sin nada en 3 años.
Vamos que el articulo aporta poco.




Buster dijo:


> Los gastos de la vivienda no te los quita nadie. El oro no tiene gastos salvo, como ya dije, si alquilas un lugar donde guardarlo.
> 
> Convendrás conmigo que eso es un hecho objetivo.



Convendrás conmigo que el oro no da ningún beneficio, si ademas tuviera gastos no se quien lo querria.
convendrás conmigo que una vivienda da beneficios. especular que no vas a seguir viviendo en ella o no la podrás alguilar no viene al caso. (historicamente eso no ha ocurrido, ni en españa ni fuera los alquileres han dejado de existir, excepto con los alquileres antiguos)




Buster dijo:


> Les están dando tiempo:
> 
> Tampoco nadie te asegura que en 20 años habrá un nuevo rally alcista.
> 
> Esos también son hechos objetivos.



Pero que rally alcista?
si ya recuperaste tu inversión (via alquiler via vivir en ella)
Quien necesita un rally alcista es el oro que como no suba continuamente pierde valor. 



Buster dijo:


> Marina: Por cierto, para comprar una vivienda para alquilar necesitas un capital inicial mucho mayor que para comprar oro.
> 
> Si alquilas debes declarar el alquiler y pagar a Hacienda. El oro no tiene IVA.
> 
> Esos también son hechos objetivos.



Lo primero estoy de acuerdo, 
lo segundo, claro que un alquiler pagas impuestos pues da beneficios..., con el oro no pagas porque no recibes nada..

Lo del IVA sin duda es una cosa a tener en cuenta, pero solo en el momento de comprarlo. Supongo que al venderlo si tienes beneficios tendras que pagar como en todo.

Es lo primero solido que leo. "el oro no paga iva" igual que las inversiones financieras, fondos, acciones etc..

Pd: de todas formas yo no comparaba el oro con la vivienda, la conexion la sacaste tu.
Solo buscaba fundamentos para invertir en oro...


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Lo de que una vivienda da beneficios hay que estudiarlo.

¿Cuánto se paga de hipoteca?
¿A cuánto ascienden los gastos en IBI, comunidad, seguro, ...?
¿Cuánto se lleva Hacienda por el alquiler?
¿A cuánto la alquilas?

Al precio del alquiler le restas los gastos y entonces me dices cuánto te queda. Entonces calculas cuántos años necesitas tenerla alquilada de forma continuada, sin que haya ni una sola derrama que aumente los gastos, para saber cuánto tardas en amortizar la inversión.

Ya te dije que una vivienda pierde valor con el paso del tiempo. No puedes pretender alquilar por el mismo precio un piso nuevo que una vivienda con 20 años.

Una vivienda pierde valor con el tiempo sí o sí. El oro puede perder valor pero también puede volver a recuperarlo.

Cuando vendes el oro, si ha habido un incremento patrimonial tienes que pagar las plusvalías.

Si quieres un fundamento para invertir en oro es muy fácil, pero no te lo voy a dar yo porque probablemente dirás que estoy especulando. Prefiero que seas tú quien investigando llegues a ello, así te convencerás por ti misma.


----------



## quaver (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> lo que dices esta bien pero aporta poco, riesgo cero significa tomarlo a precio de mercado en el momento de la valoración, no veo que tiene de diferente de la plata o el plomo, de las acciones de una empresa o de los pesos mexicanos. (que contablemente para los bancos signifique una cosa u otra no significa nada mas)
> El dinero metalico tambien es de "riesgo cero" pero son una inflación del 30% si no lo inviertes te quedas sin nada en 3 años.



Tier 1 reconoce el oro como dinero "real", lo cual es una gran diferencia respecto a la plata y el plomo.
A diferencia del dinero "metálico", el oro está libre de deuda.


----------



## Marina (22 Jun 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Tiene hístoricos.



una respuesta sincera.
he leido los hilos sobre el oro y no veo argumentos, ni datos ni nada. (lo unico es ... es el fin del mundo... o tienes oro o todo desaparecerá)
si hay alguno con datos que fundamente algo me alegraré de leerlo. (algo mas que el monoargumento de que el oro es ADORABLE (palabrita que viene del oro, al que algunos adoran)


Con el precio actual del oro, parece que mas que "preservar" el valor es arriesgar los ahorros. y hace unos años con el precio estancado durante décadas poco "preservaba" su valor.

Sinceramente me parece un espejismo mas, pero tal vez tengáis datos diferentes...


Articulo de 2009

Los riesgos de invertir en oro - Libertad Digital

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 20:30 ----------




quaver dijo:


> Tier 1 reconoce el oro como dinero "real", lo cual es una gran diferencia respecto a la plata y el plomo.
> A diferencia del dinero "metálico", el oro está libre de deuda.



Pero a ti que mas te da como se reconozca, el oro , la plata, o el plomo se vende al momento a precio de mercado.

La unica diferencia es que no se pagan impuestos lo que le aproxima al dinero que tampoco paga impuestos en las transacciones. (eso si lo veo una ventaja respecto a otros productos) 

*Pero un banco si puede prestar el "oro" o el valor que representa mientras un particular no saca ningun beneficio de tenerlo.*


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Sinceramente me parece un espejismo mas, pero tal vez tengáis datos diferentes...



Las inversiones seguras casi no existen. Tienes los depósitos (hasta un máximo de 100.000 euros por titular y entidad, por supuesto) y poco más.

El resto tiene riesgos:

Metales: Puedes comprar en máximos y pasar muchos años hasta que recuperes lo invertido.

Acciones: Pueden subir o pueden bajar. Las que reparten dividendo pueden dejar de repartirlo, tienes el ejemplo de Telefonica.

Bonos: Puede haber quitas.

Preferentes y deuda subordinada: Sin comentarios.

Alquilar un vivienda: Impagos, depreciación de la vivienda, que no encuentres a quien alquilarla.

Si pensabas que había inversiones que garantizaban un retorno y con el capital inicial asegurado, muy engañada estabas.

Si diversificas, minimizas riesgos. Ya sabes, por aquello de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Esta sea quizás el mayor fundamento para invertir en oro.


----------



## Marina (22 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Lo de que una vivienda da beneficios hay que estudiarlo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto se paga de hipoteca?
> ¿A cuánto ascienden los gastos en IBI, comunidad, seguro, ...?
> ...



(no soy yo quien compara vivienda/oro con la que no tengo nada en especial)
No se que dudas tienes... cada inversion tiene sus particularidades.

Comprar una vivienda a la que no le vas a sacar un 5% de rentabilidad es una ruina... no te lo aconsejo.. 

Comprada a buen precio, en una zona que sabes que hay demanda, etc... no veo que problema tiene...

Tus dudas sobre los alquileres no los entiendo, mira el piso frente al mio el dueño lo compro con 3 años de salario allá por los 60, la ha tenido alquilada desde 1970 practicamente todo el tiempo. *estos años atrás a 1.200 euros al mes.. (praticamente la alquilaba por un salario al año) en tres años recuperaba la inversion (no en dinero sino en años de trabajo)* impuestos que paga, practicamente cero -los alquileres pagan poco- y durante muchos años todo en negro...

Dime que el oro rentaba cada tres años lo que te costo en los 60 (no en dinero sino en salarios que es mucho mas significativo) y diré que es buenisima esa inversión..

Pero yo no digo que el ladrillo lo sea. digo que sobre el, puedes analizar datos, y tomar decisiones... con el oro todo me parece especulación...


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2013)

Qué duda cabe que a lo largo del tiempo ha habido inversiones que superan al oro en rentabilidad, pero lo que mueve el molino es el presente, no el pasado.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 21:05 ----------

Y por cierto, otra máxima a grabar en piedra: rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras. Es conveniente recordarlo porque ciertos comentarios hacen pensar que se pueda haber olvidado.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 21:21 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Pero yo no digo que el ladrillo lo sea. digo que sobre el, puedes analizar datos, y tomar decisiones... con el oro todo me parece especulación...



¿Quieres decir que, llegado el caso, al ladrillo le puedes dar un uso práctico y al oro no? Eso es correcto.

Junto con las tierras de labranza y alguna otra inversión que ahora no me apetece pensar, pero que seguro que habrá, la vivienda es una inversión que tiene un uso real. Los metales, los bonos, la deuda, las acciones, ... son inversiones sin uso.


----------



## Shui (22 Jun 2013)

meanboy dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo con GenEgoista, -el chocho pone precio al oro y a otras muchas cosas-.
> Es por ello que para que se pueda especular en oro, su precio debe estar en un punto tal que sea asequible a suficientes machos alfa con pasta para que mantengan la demanda. Un oro demasiado bajo no funcionaría por vulgar y demasiado alto por inaccesible.
> 
> *En mi opinion el precio debe estabilizarse en 700~800$ onza*. para que rule en el mercado manufacturado que es el que tira del especulativo.
> ...



Hemos visto el resumen ejecutivo. Pon ahora por favor el estudio completo.


----------



## fff (22 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Y por cierto, otra máxima a grabar en piedra: rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras. Es conveniente recordarlo porque ciertos comentarios hacen pensar que se pueda haber olvidado.



Tienes toda la razón. Pero déjame un par de apuntes.

* El oro ha sido dinero durante toda la historia de la humanidad. Y si bien es cierto que parece actualmente "desligado", en realidad no lo está (Los BC guardan oro)

* La historia demuestra que el papel moneda, la divisa fiat no sobrevive... y el pueblo que confia en su gobierno acaba traicionado.


----------



## atom ant (23 Jun 2013)

No Disparen dijo:


> Eres un optimista compulsivo. Yo también pienso que todo esto puede acabar como el Rosario de la Aurora, pero discrepo de ti en dos puntos:
> 1.- Que sea inminente: todavía queda petróleo y gas "barato" para poder seguir con la fiesta. El dinero me parece un factor consecuencia, no causa, se imprime a voluntad. Espere unas décadas, please.
> 
> 2.- Que la humanidad se vuelva cooperativa y salga un gobierno "técnico" que gestione los recursos existentes. En todo caso, me suenan más gobiernos totalitarios, como siempre han surgido en situaciones de necesidad y una macropelea por ver quién se queda con la última rosa.
> ...


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Como Ud bien sabe los precios no suelen alcanzar los precios exactos de los niveles de Fibonacci y si hablamos de tiempo pues ese margen también tiene algo de flexibilidad. Si seguimos la secuencia de fibonacci hacia el pasado vemos que aproximadamente sigue coincidiendo con grandes crisis mundiales..



Si algo sigue un patrón no creo que se pueda hablar de casualidad, entonces las preguntas lógicas que hay que hacer serían: 

¿Qué fuerzas actúan para que siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci se produzcan las grandes crisis mundiales? 

¿Esas fuerzas son naturales o proceden del hombre?

¿Son esas fuerzas conscientes de estar siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci?


----------



## atom ant (23 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Si algo sigue un patrón no creo que se pueda hablar de casualidad, entonces las preguntas lógicas que hay que hacer serían:
> 
> ¿Qué fuerzas actúan para que siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci se produzcan las grandes crisis mundiales?
> 
> ...



Las proporciones de Fibonacci es una constante en todo lo que nace, crece, se reproduce y muere. es la ley natural, al igual que el egoísmo.
Da como miedo pero parece como si el dinero en sí a pesar de ser un invento humano ya se nos ha escapado de las manos y tenga vida propia
:

saludos


Edición: pongo otra vez el video porque... me encanta
[YOUTUBE]P0tLbl5LrJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

Jajjajajaja... ¡Qué jodido! ¡Ni una pregunta ha respondido! :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Muy interesante lo que expone. Ahora ya es tarde y dejaré para otro momento varias preguntas que querría formularle.

Respecto a las Crisis económicas a lo largo de la Historia, soy un estudioso de las mismas y, en lo que a mí respecta, la primera gran Crisis de la que tenemos amplios datos es del Siglo XIV, por tanto medieval, y que constituyó el colapso de los bancos Peruzzi y Bardi. Es una historia muy curiosa y además de "manipulación" manifiesta... Si no la conoce le recomiendo que le eche un vistazo.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Jajjajajaja... ¡Qué jodido! ¡Ni una pregunta ha respondido! :XX:



jejej, yo creo que he contestado a las tres, es un proceso natural. los humanos ponemos el factor, o gen, egoísta.

Un saludo


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> jejej, yo creo que he contestado a las tres, es un proceso natural. los humanos ponemos el factor, o gen, egoísta.
> 
> Un saludo



Ir al retrete también es un proceso natural y no creo estar siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci. En todo caso los de Fibra-nacci.


----------



## atom ant (23 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Muy interesante lo que expone. Ahora ya es tarde y dejaré para otro momento varias preguntas que querría formularle.
> 
> Respecto a las Crisis económicas a lo largo de la Historia, soy un estudioso de las mismas y, en lo que a mí respecta, la primera gran Crisis de la que tenemos amplios datos es del Siglo XIV, por tanto medieval, y que constituyó el colapso de los bancos Peruzzi y Bardi. Es una historia muy curiosa y además de "manipulación" manifiesta... Si no la conoce le recomiendo que le eche un vistazo.
> 
> Saludos.



si, bueno, en 1315 no se podía hablar de crisis globales

No estoy compitiendo con Ud fernandojcg ni con nadie simplemente comentamos en una charla amena.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 01:06 ----------




Buster dijo:


> Ir al retrete también es un proceso natural y no creo estar siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci. En todo caso los de Fibra-nacci.



jejejej.. pues se sorprendería

jajajajaj


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Desde luego, no hay ningún deseo de "competir" con Vd., muy al contrario, me gusta aprender de quien me pueda enseñar algo que yo desconozca. Ya sabe Vd. aquello de que "el saber no ocupa lugar" y como bien dice estamos "charlando" amigablemente.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ninonino (23 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> una respuesta sincera.
> he leido los hilos sobre el oro y no veo argumentos, ni datos ni nada. (lo unico es ... es el fin del mundo... o tienes oro o todo desaparecerá)
> si hay alguno con datos que fundamente algo me alegraré de leerlo. (algo mas que el monoargumento de que el oro es ADORABLE (palabrita que viene del oro, al que algunos adoran)



No inventes etimologías si no las sabes, Marina. _Adorar_ es "rezarle a Dios" (lat. AD ORARE "hablarle a, orarle a") y no tiene nada que ver con el _oro_ (lat. AURUM).


----------



## Marina (23 Jun 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> No inventes etimologías si no las sabes, Marina. _Adorar_ es "rezarle a Dios" (lat. AD ORARE "hablarle a, orarle a") y no tiene nada que ver con el _oro_ (lat. AURUM).



jajaja, tan mal os sienta que ni un poco de humor sabeis aceptar...


mi tesORO de ORO yo lo adORO....


Y seguimos sin un argumento sobre la bondad de ivertir en oro... 

¿al menos un enlace? con información, no vale uno de vendooro.com contando milongas y sin dato ninguno..


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Y seguimos sin un argumento sobre la bondad de ivertir en oro... .



Se ten han dado y te los has pasado por los labipos menores sin comentar. Eres un troll.

A IGNORADOS por repelente.


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Jun 2013)

No sé por qué tanto nerviosismo.
El oro tenía un precio irreal y está corrigiendo. Ha bajado y la tendencia sigue siendo bajista. Hasta cuándo? Nadie lo sabe.
Para mí ladrillo y oro han seguido derroteros similares. Burbujas similares, evoluciones similares. Obviamente el oro en algún momento volverá a subir, igual que los pisos, la clave será estar allí cuando cambie la tendencia.
En cualquier caso y siempre en mi humilde opinión tanto a oro como a ladrillo les queda margen de bajada.


----------



## Marina (23 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Aceptamos rebuzno como chiste.
> 
> Te voy a dar un ARRRRR-JUMENTO: ¡a los gitanos les encanta, hoooygaaa!
> 
> ...


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Jun 2013)

Mediterrand dijo:


> No sé por qué tanto nerviosismo.
> El oro tenía un precio irreal y está corrigiendo. Ha bajado y la tendencia sigue siendo bajista. Hasta cuándo? Nadie lo sabe.
> Para mí ladrillo y oro han seguido derroteros similares. Burbujas similares, evoluciones similares. Obviamente el oro en algún momento volverá a subir, igual que los pisos, la clave será estar allí cuando cambie la tendencia.
> En cualquier caso y siempre en mi humilde opinión tanto a oro como a ladrillo les queda margen de bajada.



Hay dos mercados de oro: el de oro y el de futuros (mercado derivado).

El precio que se publica en los medios es el del mercado de futuros.

El metal se vende en Asia entre $200 - $500 por encima del precio del mercado de futuros.

El mercado de futuros no está respladado por metal.

El oro no se produce bajo demanda, los ladrillos y en las cantidades que se quieran.

El oro es un mercado global, el ladrillo eminentemente local y su valoración depende de la situación.

Por tanto, no, las aparentes similitudes oro/ladrillo se las creen solamente las personas que no ven mas allá del precio del momento, y que en el caso del oro no es el precio del metal.


----------



## Marina (23 Jun 2013)

Mediterrand dijo:


> No sé por qué tanto nerviosismo.
> El oro tenía un precio irreal y está corrigiendo. Ha bajado y la tendencia sigue siendo bajista. Hasta cuándo? Nadie lo sabe.
> Para mí ladrillo y oro han seguido derroteros similares. Burbujas similares, evoluciones similares. Obviamente el oro en algún momento volverá a subir, igual que los pisos, la clave será estar allí cuando cambie la tendencia.
> En cualquier caso y siempre en mi humilde opinión tanto a oro como a ladrillo les queda margen de bajada.



el problema es que realmente vuelva a estos niveles, o si tarda 25 años y despues de ese tiempo lo que hace es perder solo la mitad del valor.

a los datos que conocemos me remito, y no parece que nadie los refute. (excepto cuando se habla de los fenicios que ya usaban oro y mirra)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque GenEgoista está en tu lista de ignorados.
*no se que dice este pero seguro que no aporta nada... o alguna trolería como aquella de que españa quebraba cada 20 años... 
*


----------



## remonster (23 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Las proporciones de Fibonacci es una constante en todo lo que nace, crece, se reproduce y muere. es la ley natural, al igual que el egoísmo.
> Da como miedo pero parece como si el dinero en sí a pesar de ser un invento humano ya se nos ha escapado de las manos y tenga vida propia
> :
> 
> ...



Precioso video.

La sucesión de Fibonacci y la proporción aúrea aparecen de forma natural en procesos dinámicos de crecimiento o competitivos pues cumplen propriedades de minimalidad. En realidad no es nada sorprendente que aparezcan a menudo esos números y similares. 



Buster dijo:


> Ir al retrete también es un proceso natural y no creo estar siguiendo los niveles de Fibonacci. En todo caso los de Fibra-nacci.



A este asno le diremos lo que preguntan en el pueblo de mi abuela: ¿Por qué cagas cuadrao si tienes el culo redondo?

Buster, mide tus truños que seguro que encuentras proporciónes aúreas...


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Oye, ¿has probado a echar el curriculum para analista en el Wall Street Journal? Te cogen pero seguro, ¿eh?



Habló el que va de listo pero se pasa día y noche posteando en el foro. :XX:


----------



## remonster (23 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Habló el que va de listo pero se pasa día y noche posteando en el foro. :XX:



::

Tú no lo haces? :fiufiu:

No creo que alguien con inteligencia limitada como tú (en el bottom 5% for sure) pueda opinar sobre inteligencias ajenas...

Y sobre la preparación ni hablemos...No me quedó claro...¿al final acabaste la FP o ni eso?


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> ::
> 
> Tú no lo haces? :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo en casa, con el ordenador. Los procesos que realizo están en su mayoría automatizados, pero requieren que esté controlando cuándo finalizan para comenzar el siguiente proceso. Esa es la explicación.

Yo hice un FP2 hace años y, sí, lo acabé. Recientemente hice un ciclo superior porque me sobraba tiempo. Y también lo acabé. Con matrícula de honor.


----------



## remonster (23 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Yo trabajo en casa, con el ordenador. Los procesos que realizo están en su mayoría automatizados, pero requieren que esté controlando cuándo finalizan para comenzar el siguiente proceso. Esa es la explicación.



No eres un casapapis?

Y qué te hace pensar que la situación de los demás no sea mejor que la tuya?

Nosostros trabajamos y posteamos cuando nos la sopla...



Buster dijo:


> Yo hice un FP2 hace años y, sí, lo acabé. Recientemente hice un ciclo superior porque me sobraba tiempo. Y también lo acabé. Con matrícula de honor.



::

Ahhhh...ya veo de dónde te viene el complejo de inferioridad...

Ánimo Campeón!


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> No eres un casapapis?



Hace muchos años que no lo soy.



remonster dijo:


> Y qué te hace pensar que la situación de los demás no sea mejor que la tuya?



Pues en tu caso por lo que me contaron fuentes fiables. Por supuesto no puedo decir nada porque atentaría contra tu privacidad.


----------



## remonster (23 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Pues en tu caso por lo que *me contaron fuentes fiables*. Por supuesto no puedo decir nada porque atentaría contra tu privacidad.



:XX:

Payaso.


----------



## Buster (23 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Payaso.



Payaso tú, que vas diciendo que sabes donde vivo y no tienes ni puta idea. En cambio yo sé hasta cómo te llamas tú.

Bufón.


----------



## remonster (24 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Payaso tú, que vas diciendo que sabes donde vivo y no tienes ni puta idea. En cambio yo sé hasta cómo te llamas tú.
> 
> Bufón.



No creo 

Si lo supieses, tu complejo de inferioridad se agravaría aún más...


----------



## Mediterrand (24 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Oye, ¿has probado a echar el curriculum para analista en el Wall Street Journal? Te cogen pero seguro, ¿eh?



No pretendo ser analista de nada (tampoco hace falta serlo para ver la tendencia bajista del oro). Ya dije que era mi humilde opinión. No sabía que te tenía que pedir permiso para emitirla y que sólo tus opiniones eran las válidas.
Un saludo


----------



## Buster (24 Jun 2013)

Mediterrand: Yo te resumo el tocho. Lo que quiere decir es que el oro va a subir, y cuando lo haga, y da igual si es dentro de 1 año o de 20, ellos te dirán que ya te lo dijeron.

Otra de sus incoherencias es que hablan del colapso del sistema financiero, pero si les preguntas si hay que invertir el 100% de tu capital en oro te dirán que no, que hay que diversificar. Y tú te preguntarás: ¿en qué quedamos?, ¿pero no iba a colapsar? ¿Por qué voy a diversificar?



> estando cerca de un grave colapso financiero occidental



Un forero decía el otro día que aquí todos damos opiniones, y yo le decía que no, que aquí hay gente que habla pensando que está en posesión de la verdad absoluta. Si me está leyendo, él ya sabrá de lo que hablo.


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

*Entonces,*



aceitunator rex dijo:


> Entonces, tu comparación es incorrecta: llevamos 40 años , los únicos 40 años de la Historia, con dinero fiat (billetes fabricados respaldados por nada, o sea, que puedes fabricar los que desees), y en solamente 40 años se ha producido el mayor abuso de la Historia en impresión y unos déficits gigantescos.



tu argumentacion tiene muchos errores, algunos de bulto.. (En realidad el patron oro es de 1.800)

pero bueno... solo respondo a esto...

justamente esos 40 años tan terribles del dinero fiat (segun tu, españa salio del patron oro en 1880) son los años en que hemos prosperado mas...

Claro que algunos parece que preferís volver al burro y la sal..


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Los años de la burbuja en España también fueron en los que este país "prosperó" más.



que argumentos, de bombero torero... 






pues ya sabes vuelve a los años 70, es muy facil...


----------



## Vize (24 Jun 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Y no es más fácil aún tener una masa monetaria acorde a la riqueza real, y no según más le convenga a los gobernantes para pagar sus idas de olla económicas?



pues sería lo ideal, lo que pasa es que esos gobernantes, que no son ni zps, ni rajaos , ni merkels que no son más que empleados bien pagados de los auténticos gobernantes y que se están forrando y nos están desplumando através de la fasificación de dinero y estos parásitos no van a soltar la impresora por las buenas, así que no es más fácil


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Y no es más fácil aún tener una masa monetaria acorde a la riqueza real, y no según más le convenga a los gobernantes para pagar sus idas de olla económicas?



un mal gobernante da igual que haya oro, plata o arena...

Portugal fue el ultimo pais que realmente respaldaba su moneda con oro, ¿y como vivian? en la miseria...

No confundamos las cosas...

lo del oro, o culquier cosa finita, como moneda real es una ida de olla, (propia de la edad media)

porque una moneda que tiene un valor en si mismo no representa la riqueza del pais sino su propio valor.
Y un pais "rico" deberia vender parte de su riqueza para comprar oro para poder comerciar internamente.. (ridiculo)


----------



## Morsa (24 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Otra de sus incoherencias es que hablan del colapso del sistema financiero, pero si les preguntas si hay que invertir el 100% de tu capital en oro te dirán que no, que hay que diversificar. Y tú te preguntarás: ¿en qué quedamos?, ¿pero no iba a colapsar? ¿Por qué voy a diversificar?



Muy sencillo, por si ese colapso ( que para mi también es seguro) tarda más de lo previsto en llegar. O bien, porque asumo que si no se llegar a dar y estoy equivocado ( que también podría pasar) prefiero palmar una parte de mis ahorros en metal, que que se me quede una cara de tonto del copón...

No se como cuesta tanto de entender, se acusa a los metaleros de ser unos cabeza cuadradas que solo confiamos en reliquias bárbaras y:

a) generalmente casi todos decimos que cada cual tome las decisiones que prefiera, que para eso es su pasta.

b) Es bastante recurrente la frase de "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta" que ahora parece que pilla de nuevas.

Mi pregunta es, cual es el problema que me gaste la pasta en chapa, putas o barcos? Porque la gente se enerva tanto?

Otra consulta, si desconfío enormemente de la banca, el estado y sus falsas garantías que solo cubren a castuzos, ibex 35 y grandes fortunas, cual es vuestro consejo antimetaleros?

Vaya por delante que se ignorará sistemáticamente al usuario que vaya en tono trolleo o quiera crear un flame. No me gusta perder el tiempo.

Gracias


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Jun 2013)

Mas bien a la inversa...lo que esta manipulado es el valor de la moneda fiat mediante artimañas bancarias, o monetarias...

La realidad se va a imponer...no se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.

El ansia por el fisico no ha hecho mas que empezar...las mineras romperan el mercado...controlar el precio del metal por taparle el culo al rey del monopoly es como ponerle puertas al campo...

No compreis...YA COMPRAMOS NOSOTROS!!!

ONLY DEAD FISH FOLLOW THE STREAM 



Mediterrand dijo:


> No sé por qué tanto nerviosismo.
> El oro tenía un precio irreal y está corrigiendo. Ha bajado y la tendencia sigue siendo bajista. Hasta cuándo? Nadie lo sabe.
> Para mí ladrillo y oro han seguido derroteros similares. Burbujas similares, evoluciones similares. Obviamente el oro en algún momento volverá a subir, igual que los pisos, la clave será estar allí cuando cambie la tendencia.
> En cualquier caso y siempre en mi humilde opinión tanto a oro como a ladrillo les queda margen de bajada.


----------



## ChosLive (24 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> un mal gobernante da igual que haya oro, plata o arena...
> 
> Portugal fue el ultimo pais que realmente respaldaba su moneda con oro, ¿y como vivian? en la miseria...
> 
> ...




En una sociedad libre, los agentes económicos eligirían libremente los medios para intercambiar bienes y servicios.


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

******* dijo:


> Mas bien a la inversa...lo que esta manipulado es el valor de la moneda fiat mediante artimañas bancarias, o monetarias...
> 
> La realidad se va a imponer...no se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



me hace gracia , todo el argumentario que se hace en torno al oro es el mismo que el del ladrillo.

El ladrillo esta controlado por los bancos, siempre se necesita un sitio para vivir, el recurso es limitado y depende de los ayuntamientos que lo sueltan por cuentagotas... los pisos envejecen y exigen una expansion continua... LOS PISOS CUESTA CONSTRUIRLOS POR TANTO DE X NO PUEDEN BAJAR.. 

MILONGAS.. igual que las del oro...

Si los grandes fondos e inversores miran para otro lado caera a plomo "como valia hace 5-10 años" PERDIDAS DEL 70% PARA MUCHOS...
y esta es la inversion "segura"


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> me hace gracia , todo el argumentario que se hace en torno al oro es el mismo que el del ladrillo.
> 
> El ladrillo esta controlado por los bancos, siempre se necesita un sitio para vivir, el recurso es limitado y depende de los ayuntamientos que lo sueltan por cuentagotas... los pisos envejecen y exigen una expansion continua... LOS PISOS CUESTA CONSTRUIRLOS POR TANTO DE X NO PUEDEN BAJAR..
> 
> ...



A ver, vamos a seguir con el absurdo...
Los pisos estan controlado por los bancos... el oro está contralado por los bancos?
"Siempre" se necesita un sitio para vivir, pero eso que tiene que ver con el oro? insunuas que alguno venderá su vivienda para comprar oro? di, que pasa por esa cabecita
Según tú el oro es limitado, pero los pisos también por que los ayuntamientos no dan licencia... :XX::XX::XX:
Los pisos envejecen... y se jubilan oiga!!

que de disparates,... me has hecho pasar un buen rato eso sí


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver, vamos a seguir con el absurdo...
> Los pisos estan controlado por los bancos... el oro está contralado por los bancos?
> "Siempre" se necesita un sitio para vivir, pero eso que tiene que ver con el oro? insunuas que alguno venderá su vivienda para comprar oro? di, que pasa por esa cabecita
> Según tú el oro es limitado, pero los pisos también por que los ayuntamientos no dan licencia... :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



yo no digo nada , son los argumentos que dais los ladrilleros/metaleros.. no hay diferencia...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> yo no digo nada , son los argumentos que dais los ladrilleros/metaleros.. no hay diferencia...



Menudo aburrimiento tu eterna repeticion de la falacia oro=ladrillo, como ya se te han explicado las diferencias y en lugar de contraargumentar tu continuas jugando a repitir la falsa premisa sobre la que construyes tu parodia... queda claro que tus aportaciones son ruido... al ignore, que tanto troll ya esta empezando a cargarse el hilo...


----------



## gurrunita (24 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> me hace gracia , todo el argumentario que se hace en torno al oro es el mismo que el del ladrillo.
> 
> El ladrillo esta controlado por los bancos, siempre se necesita un sitio para vivir, el recurso es limitado y depende de los ayuntamientos que lo sueltan por cuentagotas... los pisos envejecen y exigen una expansion continua... LOS PISOS CUESTA CONSTRUIRLOS POR TANTO DE X NO PUEDEN BAJAR..
> 
> ...



El problema de los pisos es que, como dice el refran, "ancha es Castilla", se pueden hacer todos los que se quieran y claro, se hicieron de mas y ahora sobran, por eso se hunde su precio.

Tranquilo, que si el suelo hubiese sido limitado, probablemente aun seguirian subiendo de precio y mucho.

El oro, al igual que el resto de materias primas, tienen una cantidad fija, se puede reciclar, se puede extraer, pero si el volumen es casi fijo...

Saca tus conclusiones. ¿A la larga que crees que subira o bajara?


----------



## Buster (24 Jun 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver, vamos a seguir con el absurdo...
> Los pisos estan controlado por los bancos... el oro está contralado por los bancos?
> "Siempre" se necesita un sitio para vivir, pero eso que tiene que ver con el oro? insunuas que alguno venderá su vivienda para comprar oro? di, que pasa por esa cabecita
> Según tú el oro es limitado, pero los pisos también por que los ayuntamientos no dan licencia... :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Un piso en 100 años estará ruinoso y no debería valer lo que pagaste por él ni de lejos. El oro no envejece y como ya te dije un lingote está hoy igual que dentro de 500 años.


----------



## atom ant (24 Jun 2013)

Me escama enormemente que Obama anuncie la no renovación de Bernanke al mando de la FED en 2014 y que seis meses antes este anuncie la retirada de estímulos cuantitativos. Me da que pensar que este señor no está siendo muy objetivo. el ego humano es la host...

Supongo que le van a seguir cascando al oro


----------



## Marina (24 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Un piso en 100 años estará ruinoso y no debería valer lo que pagaste por él ni de lejos. El oro no envejece y como ya te dije un lingote está hoy igual que dentro de 500 años.



no estaba tratando eso, que ya quedaron claras las ventajas y desventajas...

solo respondia a un argumento que en el fondo es el mismo que el de los ladrilleros, practicamente los mismos argumentos...

Lo que dices tambien tiene el trasfondo de los ladrilleros, (es verdad absoluta, ese... "una vivienda siempre se necesitara" "el ladrillo nunca baja" el oro siempre esta" "el ladrillo siempre te queda el solar" bla bla...

realmente no veo diferencia... (digo en los argumentos de los metaleros/ladrilleros) ya se que no es lo mismo..

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 21:23 ----------




ChosLive dijo:


> En una sociedad libre, los agentes económicos eligirían libremente los medios para intercambiar bienes y servicios.



que yo sepa no esta prohibido usar la sal como moneda, ni el oro ni la plata...


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> yo no digo nada , son los argumentos que dais los ladrilleros/metaleros.. no hay diferencia...



Ya te entiendo


Si no ves la diferencia te entiendo


----------



## Buster (24 Jun 2013)

Morsa dijo:


> Muy sencillo, por si ese colapso ( que para mi también es seguro) tarda más de lo previsto en llegar. O bien, porque asumo que si no se llegar a dar y estoy equivocado ( que también podría pasar) prefiero palmar una parte de mis ahorros en metal, que que se me quede una cara de tonto del copón...



Tú asumes que podrías estar equivocado y lo dices. Otra gente no. Yo no hablo de ti, hablo de esa otra gente.


----------



## makokillo (24 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Tú asumes que podrías estar equivocado y lo dices. Otra gente no. Yo no hablo de ti, hablo de esa otra gente.



Me parece que tu solo lees lo que te interesa.

Esa "otra gente" de la que hablas seguro que ha dicho mas de una vez lo mismo que a dicho Morsa.
No voy a buscar los post de los demás pero aqui tienes el mio. ¿ o tampoco hablas de mi?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/405221-oro-7.html#post8603801


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

JP Morgan ha rebajado sus límites, 1300 cierre para este año, 1050 para el que viene.

Admito que me da envidia los que de aquí tenéis tanto dinero como para poder comprar oro en cantidades grandes, bitcoins, etc etc... Yo la verdad que a 1000$ me plantearía comprar algo de oro, más concretamente a 900 que es la mitad de su máximo y podría ser una correción sana para mantener luego subidas anuales más sanas del 5-10%, y si todo peta tal vez se vuelva a utilizar como patrón moneda.

Eso sí, lo que quería decir es que no es una inversión para pequeños inversores, más les vale a estos esperar o intentar especular con ese dinero, yo creo que lo mínimo para invertir en oro como parte de una estrategia de diversificación deben ser 50 o 100 mil euros, si no, ¿Qué coño vas a diversificar?

También como he dicho le veo margen de caída al oro en el corto / semimedio plazo, pero dada la situación actual, nadie sabe realmente que va a pasar en el largo plazo, así que es imposible saber cuál será el valor del oro en el futuro, y en mi opinión se resume a una apuesta:

O se va todo a la mierda, o el sistema actual resiste.

Parece pues sensato que quien tenga dinero suficiente opte por ambas opciones, en función del porcentaje de probabilidad que le estime a cada una, y de sus preferencias (Oro o bitcoins, tierras fértiles, etc etc)

Dicho lo cual seguiré por aquí, y espero que los metaleros entiendan mi mensaje y para quién no considero que sea una buena inversión el oro, quien tenga mucho dinero es libre de invertir en oro, la parte que estime más adecuada realmente, yo admito que si no entro es porque realmente tengo lo justo para el día a día, hasta que no trabaje y termine la carrera no creo que llegue nunca a las cifras que manejan por aquí algunos foreros. Para entonces creo que o bien ya ha petado todo y el oro será inalcanzable, o bien si no hemos salido de la crisis la situación se ha normalizado y el oro ha vuelto a sus niveles precrisis. Quién sabe, qué será, será...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jun 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Me parece que tu solo lees lo que te interesa.
> 
> Esa "otra gente" de la que hablas seguro que ha dicho mas de una vez lo mismo que a dicho Morsa.
> No voy a buscar los post de los demás pero aqui tienes el mio. ¿ o tampoco hablas de mi?
> ...



Es de cajon que todos los que no invertimos el 100% del patrimonio en metales es porque nuestra certeza es inferior al 100%. Yo, y muchos otros, hemos explicitado este hecho, y no recuerdo a nadie que haya dicho que tiene el 100% en metales (aunque puedo equivocarme).

Lo que pasa es que a Buster le encanta utilizari la falacia del hombre de paja, ademas me da que cuando habla de "los otros" se refiere a alguno en concreto.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es de cajon que todos los que no invertimos el 100% del patrimonio en metales es porque nuestra certeza es inferior al 100%. Yo, y muchos otros, hemos explicitado este hecho, y no recuerdo a nadie que haya dicho que tiene el 100% en metales (aunque puedo equivocarme).
> 
> Lo que pasa es que a Buster le encanta utilizari la falacia del hombre de paja, ademas me da que cuando habla de "los otros" se refiere a alguno en concreto.



Bueno, Estudiante Tesorero, me parece que estamos perdiendo el tiempo en responder a los mismos de siempre y que, además, "despotrican" sobre los MP por "extrañas" razones que solo ellos conocen, pero bueno eso con el "ignore" se soluciona enseguida y es lo que habrá que hacer, al menos en lo que a mi respecta. Ya tengo varios en mi "lista"...

Claro, que nadie tiene certeza de nada. Hay un antes y un después en relativamente corto plazo, de manera que antes colocabas el ahorro de acuerdo a tus conocimientos y te "olvidabas". Luego, para hacer la Declaración de la Renta te dedicabas a calcular plusvalías o minusvalías de acciones, rendimientos de dividendos, depósitos, cuentas corrientes remuneradas, etc. Y los que teníamos conocimientos de Numismática pues también comprábamos algunas monedas. Pero, todo esto ha cambiado y "mascamos" una inseguridad creciente y tememos que nos roben nuestros ahorros desde la "legalidad". De ahí, que cada cual se esté buscando las "alubias" como mejor puede y sabe...

Todos sabemos (bueno, quiero "suponer"...) que la Crisis del 29 ya fue detectada por economistas de la escuela austriaca tan "cerca" como 8 años antes de que se iniciase. Y alguno no parece saber (de hecho, no lo sabe...) que su causa fue el aumento irresponsable de la masa monetaria... ¿Nos suena la "canción"?

Y respecto al nombre del hilo, no será que el que se está yendo a la mierda es el Dólar y no el Oro. Un "pequeño" ejemplo (y que ya sé que no les "valdrá"...): ¿Cuál era el valor de un Dólar en relación a un gramo de Oro en 1971? Pues, $1,12 = 1 gramo. ¿Hoy cuántos Dólares se necesitan para comprar un gramo de Oro? ¿Quién se ha "devaluado" más el Oro o el Dólar?

Parece que está "claro"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

Pero mi pregunta es, si no tenéis el 100% de vuestros ahorros en oro, como supongo que es obvio, ¿Qué % tenéis? ¿Cuánto dinero tenéis libre para invertir? Porque no olvidemos que entiendo que los que tenéis oro físico no váis a corto, así que tenéis realmente que tener ese dinero libre...

Es para saber de qué cantidades más o menos estamos hablando aquí, si estamos hablando de que es que todos manejáis medio millón de euros o así me retiro de la conversación porque está claro que tenemos circunstancias muy distintas.


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Jun 2013)

lo de que se masca la tragedia, es muy acertado la verdad. 

en el 29 la gente perdio hasta la camisa en la bolsa, no se que paso con el resto cuentas, depositos. 

como reaccionó el oro por esa epoca?


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Dejando de lado inmuebles, digamos que tengo los ahorros dividos en 4: fondos, cuentas Lux/Sqt, oro y plata. De hecho, el principal motivo de los fondos/cuentas es la dificultad de reintroducir el metal en el sistema para compras importantes. Pero como siga cayendo la cotizacion la idea es continuar aumentando la proprcion de metales.



Ok, está claro que ante tantas cosas como tienes estamos en otro nivel, así que poco puedo aportar por aquí o sacar en claro porque tenéis un nivel de manejo de capital muy superior al mío.

Más me vale tratar de buscar opciones y formas de especular en el mercado actual y aumentar algo mi capital, y luego ya pensaré en cómo protegerlo y en qué diversificar, con qué porcentaje cada cosa... Si lo pierdo todo, al menos seré pobre a secas. Y como decía el manual de mi videojuego favorito: "En el riesgo está la aventura..." Así que no molesto más a los metaleros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ok, está claro que ante tantas cosas como tienes estamos en otro nivel, así que poco puedo aportar por aquí o sacar en claro porque tenéis un nivel de manejo de capital muy superior al mío.
> 
> Más me vale tratar de buscar opciones y formas de especular en el mercado actual y aumentar algo mi capital, y luego ya pensaré en cómo protegerlo y en qué diversificar, con qué porcentaje cada cosa... Si lo pierdo todo, al menos seré pobre a secas. Y como decía el manual de mi videojuego favorito: "En el riesgo está la aventura..." Así que no molesto más a los metaleros.



Todo es relativo. Mi hermana tiene 10.000€, yo le recomede: 3.0000€ en cash, 3.500€ en K12 y 3.500€ en oro. 

Hay metaleros que ahorran 200€ o 300€ al mes, y con eso compran un tubo de ozs de plata... a modo de plan de pensiones. Y otros, no yo, que han comprado lingotes de kilo de oro, todo es relativo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2013)

# bullish consensus: Tus preguntas merecerían una amplia respuesta, pero ya es un poco tarde para mí. Sin embargo, con los datos que te daré podrás "extrapolar" lo que muchos "metaleros" vemos.

-La Crisis del 29 provocó la devaluación de prácticamente todas las monedas en el mundo. ¿Te imaginas lo que podría pasar hoy día si esto ocurriese?

- El 11 de Diciembre de 1930, en New York, el Banco de EE.UU. se derrumbó y destruyó los depósitos y cuentas corrientes de medio millón de clientes. Ten en cuenta la población de la ciudad en esa época. Y para "profundizar": sólo en 1931 se desplomaron unos 2300 bancos americanos.

- ¿El Oro? Vamos a ver las primeras frases de la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 del 1 de Mayo de 1933:

"Yo, Franklin D. Roosevelt, Presidente de los Estados Unidos, declaro que la emergencia nacional todavía sigue existiendo... por este medio prohíbo el atesoramiento de monedas de oro, y certificados de oro dentro del territorio continental de Estados Unidos por parte de individuos, sociedades, asociaciones y corporaciones..."

Por tanto, CONFISCACCION y uno de los mayores robos "legales" de la Historia. Algo que muchos nos tememos que pueda llegar. Evidentemente, comprenderás que aquellos que tuvieron Oro, y también Plata, pudieron afrontar mejor aquella Crisis, evidentemente "pasando" del "bueno" de Roosevelt.

Pero no paró todo ahí y es que después de la Orden 6102, Roosevelt consiguió devaluar el Dólar contra el Oro al elevar el precio del Oro, de forma gradual hasta los $35 Onza. Una "manipulación" más de las sufridas por los MP a lo largo de la Historia.

Con esta pequeña "explicación", bullish consensus, creo que entenderás mejor la posición de los "metaleros"...

# Antigona: Está claro que si eres estudiante, el tema de los MP te viene "grande", pero su "hermana", la Plata, también es una buena opción. Vamos a ver, si no tienes "Capital" es inútil hablar de "cifras", pero comprarte algunas moneditas de Plata por lo qué pueda pasar... Alguna pulsera, anillo, etc. de Oro 24 kilates, etc.

Mira, en este foro, hay de todo, desde gente con "pasta" de "verdad", es decir millones de Euros, otros rozando el millón de Euros, otros que aún nos queda bastante lejos y que seremos la mayoría, más otros que son "residuales", porque su poder adquisitivo no se lo permite y otros que "presumen" de lo que NO tienen...

En definitiva, para tener cierta cantidad en los MP, hay que tener dinero, eso está claro, pero también hay gente que va comprando cada mes, trimestre, año, etc. cierta cantidad y, al final, consiguen tener una buena cantidad. 

Nunca has de ser "conformista" en esta vida, y más si eres joven, porque será la única forma de que tengas "algo" -lo que sea-, pero si no peleas nunca tendrás nada. Eso por regla general, porque si miramos alrededor nuestro y vemos nuestros políticos "algo no cuadra"...

Saludos cordiales a los dos.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Todo es relativo. Mi hermana tiene 10.000€, yo le recomede: 3.0000€ en cash, 3.500€ en K12 y 3.500€ en oro.



O sea 70% de metales preciosos?? Me parece un número muy alto...

¿Y cómo compras 3500€ de oro sin que te coman las comisiones? Aunque supongo que eso lo habréis explicado en otros hilos... A 1000$ o 900$ la onza entraría con 5000 si la economía y lo demás me va bien, pero no veo cómo convertirlos sin que me coman las comisiones, además que no lo voy a guardar precisamente debajo del colchón o en cualquier sitio...

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:56 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # Antigona: Está claro que si eres estudiante, el tema de los MP te viene "grande", pero su "hermana", la Plata, también es una buena opción. Vamos a ver, si no tienes "Capital" es inútil hablar de "cifras", pero comprarte algunas moneditas de Plata por lo qué pueda pasar... Alguna pulsera, anillo, etc. de Oro 24 kilates, etc.
> 
> Mira, en este foro, hay de todo, desde gente con "pasta" de "verdad", es decir millones de Euros, otros rozando el millón de Euros, otros que aún nos queda bastante lejos y que seremos la mayoría, más otros que son "residuales", porque su poder adquisitivo no se lo permite y otros que "presumen" de lo que NO tienen...
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero es que ahora mismo realmente creo que mi estrategia pasa por exprimir mis capacidades (las que me han llevado a construir lo poco que tengo) y ponerlo a especular en bolsa, si lo pierdo haré como dice el poema de Kipling, y con las manos y herramientas desgastadas volveré a construirlo todo... Pero es que inmobilizarlo todo en oro ahora mismo me supone un palo considerable, por cada 1000€ puedo entrar en un contrato de futuros, que con una variación del 1% te da un margen de beneficio (fracaso) de 1000€, con lo cual veo que es la única estrategia no azarosa real de aumentar mi dinero de forma significativa para poder luego pensar en invertir. Si lo pierdo, realmente ese dinero no lo necesito para nada si no consigo aumentarlo significativamente, voy a ser igual de pobre, apenas gasto nunca nada porque no soy consumista, y como colchón sirve de poco ya que ya he sabido una vez lo que es estar al borde de la muerte, y en esas circunstancias un poco de dinero a secas no suele servir de mucho.

Si consigo al menos romper algún día la barrera de los 50k me plantearé entonces entrar algo en oro, si sigue siendo posible y no ha estallado todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2013)

# Antigona: Soy perro "viejo" de la Bolsa y ésta está muy, pero que muy "peligrosa". Y no lo digo por las recientes caídas, sino por lo que se "ve" en el horizonte y es un posible "descalabro". A no ser que te esperes y esto haga el rebote del "gato muerto" y entonces, posiblemente, las posiciones bajistas sean las más adecuadas. Esto que te digo son "apreciaciones", pues estoy lejos de la Bolsa (aunque te diré que fui trader), aunque la sigo porque "muevo" mis Planes de Pensiones en función de lo que ésta hace y así consigo "arañar" puntas de rentabilidad.

En fin, puedes considerarlo, pero comprarte algo de Oro y Plata no es "incompatible" con que quieras "apostar" a la Bolsa. No sé si sabes algo de AT, pero -te repito- la Bolsa está muy peligrosa. Tengo un amigo que trabaja en el mundo financiero, en el área Asia-Pacífico, y hace tiempo que me está advirtiendo de que el ve, que "o hacen algo", o nos vamos a la m...

Suerte y Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Porque no olvidemos que entiendo que los que tenéis oro físico no váis a corto,



y por qué no? de hecho con la coyuntura actual tener oro físico y no realizar algún tipo de cobertura es de es-tú-pi-dos. (Al menos hasta que no recupere claramente los 1320$). Ver a los metaleros de estos foros como miran la sucesión de acontecimientos con resignación y sin que se planteen sistemas de protección de su patrimonio me tiene bastante desconcertado.

El principio básico de todas las artes marciales, o el mismo principio que aplicaba sun tzu, *se basa en acompañar el movimiento de tu adversario hasta que este pierda su posición de equilibrio*, momento que se debe aprovechar, ya que, la próxima oportunidad, si la hay, será más difícil.

Este aspirante a metalero, de momento, atento... esperando.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 07:44 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ... Pero es que inmobilizarlo todo en oro ahora mismo me supone un palo considerable, por cada 1000€ puedo entrar en un contrato de futuros, que con una variación del 1% te da un margen de beneficio (fracaso) de 1000€,



::

No se me enfade Antígona pero p.ej. con un mini-Ibex, el 1% serían 75 euros

Saludos


----------



## Marina (25 Jun 2013)

ya entiendo a algunos metaleros,

con un patrimonio de 20.000 euros yo tambien invertiria 1/3 en oro... o plata , incluso latas de atun..
O especularia en derivados ...
En esas cantidades tampoco se pierde ni se gana mucho...


----------



## atom ant (25 Jun 2013)

ops, ahora que releo... creo que Antígona se refería a corto plazo y no a posiciones bajistas.
Discúlpeme la parrafada, ha sido un malentendido.

un saludo


----------



## remonster (25 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> tu argumentacion tiene muchos errores, algunos de bulto.. (En realidad el patron oro es de 1.800)
> 
> pero bueno... solo respondo a esto...
> 
> ...



De qué hablas? Si lo que llamas "patrón oro" es repaldar dinero papel con oro eso data de la invención del papel moneda que es anterior. 

Pero el "patrón oro" es el uso del oro como dinero o convertible en dinero al uso y eso data del principio de la historia.



Marina dijo:


> un mal gobernante da igual que haya oro, plata o arena...
> 
> Portugal fue el ultimo pais que realmente respaldaba su moneda con oro, ¿y como vivian? en la miseria...



Nos das un link a lo de Portugal? Igual confundes acuñar monedas de oro con patrón oro...::



Marina dijo:


> No confundamos las cosas...



Es lo que te hace falta...antes de manipular deberías estudair algo más que no estás al nivel del foro.



Marina dijo:


> lo del oro, o culquier cosa finita, como moneda real es una ida de olla, (propia de la edad media)



Lo de la "reliquia bárbara" ha pasado a la historia....actualizate!



Marina dijo:


> porque una moneda que tiene un valor en si mismo no representa la riqueza del pais sino su propio valor.



Cuando el poder es corrupto y los datos están trucados no hay forma honesta de representar el valor de un país.



Marina dijo:


> Y un pais "rico" deberia vender parte de su riqueza para comprar oro para poder comerciar internamente.. (ridiculo)



"vender"? No entiendes nada....

"Asegurar" su riqueza es el verbo apropiado. 

Los que "compran" oro en realidad no compran nada: Transfieren su riqueza en una forma estable e independiente de la corrupción del sistema del dinero fiat.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 09:49 ----------




Marina dijo:


> me hace gracia , todo el argumentario que se hace en torno al oro es el mismo que el del ladrillo.



Dejar de decir majaderías!!

Cuantos "compro pisos" viste durante la burbuja inmobiliaria?

Ya sabemos que te pagan por manipular, pero hay que tener más nivel...


Por cierto...que piensas que puede hacer el que se arruine siguiendo tus manipulaciones cuando se dé cuenta que les has llevado a la ruina? A lo mejor los 2 cénntimos que te pagan por cuatro posts no compensan el poder dormir bien...

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 09:50 ----------




Marina dijo:


> que yo sepa no esta prohibido usar la sal como moneda, ni el oro ni la plata...



consigues pagar tus impuestos con sal? ::

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 09:58 ----------

Y el otro tonto...

Relee bien lo que escribes, payaso:



Buster dijo:


> Otra de sus incoherencias es que hablan del colapso del sistema financiero, pero si les preguntas *si hay que invertir el 100% de tu capital en oro te dirán que no, que hay que diversificar*. Y tú te preguntarás: ¿en qué quedamos?, ¿pero no iba a colapsar? ¿Por qué voy a diversificar?






Buster dijo:


> Tú asumes que podrías estar equivocado y lo dices. Otra gente
> no. Yo no hablo de ti, hablo de esa otra gente.



El que invierte 100% de su capital en algo sin diversificar es un irresponsable y está convencido que no se puede equivocar. Es un cabeza cuadrada como tú.

La gente inteligente diversifica porque sabe que nada es seguro y las posibilidades son múltiples. 

EJEMPLO: Lo inteligente, cuando se podían comprar por facial, era invertir en k12, porque aunque pensemos que la plata está destinada a subir, también ppodía bajar mucho como lo está haciendo.


Lo que no entiendes porque no alcanzas a ello es que todo es un juego de probabilidades y no de verdades absolutas. 

Nos podemos equivocar sobre el futuro, pero más dificilmente sobre las probabilidades de los escenarios futuros. 

Un buen jugador de poker no gana todas las manos, incluso pierde muchas más que gana...pero las que gana le permiten recuperar lo perdido y le dan ganancias... Tú estarías viendo jugar al campeón del Mundo y porque pierda algunas manos concluirías que es un zoquete como tú...

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 10:01 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Pero mi pregunta es, si no tenéis el 100% de vuestros ahorros en oro, como supongo que es obvio, ¿Qué % tenéis? ¿Cuánto dinero tenéis libre para invertir? Porque no olvidemos que entiendo que los que tenéis oro físico no váis a corto, así que tenéis realmente que tener ese dinero libre...
> 
> Es para saber de qué cantidades más o menos estamos hablando aquí, si estamos hablando de que es que todos manejáis medio millón de euros o así me retiro de la conversación porque está claro que tenemos circunstancias muy distintas.



La proporción para la diversificación depende de cada cual y de sus creencias.No depende en abosulto de la cantidad total que tengas en valores absolutos.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 10:04 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ¿Y cómo compras 3500€ de oro sin que te coman las comisiones?



Esta claro que nunca has comprado oro físico....No hay comisión, hay sobrespot...y da bastante lo mismo que compres 1.000 o 1.000.000.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 10:07 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Gracias, pero es que ahora mismo realmente creo que mi estrategia pasa por exprimir mis capacidades (las que me han llevado a construir lo poco que tengo) y ponerlo a especular en bolsa, si lo pierdo haré como dice el poema de Kipling, y con las manos y herramientas desgastadas volveré a construirlo todo... Pero es que inmobilizarlo todo en oro ahora mismo me supone un palo considerable, por cada 1000€ puedo entrar en un contrato de futuros, que con una variación del 1% te da un margen de beneficio (fracaso) de 1000€, con lo cual veo que es la única estrategia no azarosa real de aumentar mi dinero de forma significativa para poder luego pensar en invertir. Si lo pierdo, realmente ese dinero no lo necesito para nada si no consigo aumentarlo significativamente, voy a ser igual de pobre, apenas gasto nunca nada porque no soy consumista, y como colchón sirve de poco ya que ya he sabido una vez lo que es estar al borde de la muerte, y en esas circunstancias un poco de dinero a secas no suele servir de mucho.
> 
> Si consigo al menos romper algún día la barrera de los 50k me plantearé entonces entrar algo en oro, si sigue siendo posible y no ha estallado todo.




Esa estrategia miserable te lleva a pérdidas con gran probabilidad. Los amateurs no deberíais NUNCA apalancaros.

Tienes bastantes más posibilidades jugándotelo todo a la ruleta en un casino y bastante menos costoso en comisiones....

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 10:09 ----------




Marina dijo:


> ya entiendo a algunos metaleros,
> 
> con un patrimonio de 20.000 euros yo tambien invertiria 1/3 en oro... o plata , incluso latas de atun..
> O especularia en derivados ...
> En esas cantidades tampoco se pierde ni se gana mucho...



Gracias por la "piece of data" sobre el "target" de tus jefes...

Os da mucho miedo que la gente potente se pase al oro...

te quedarías sin curro?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> O sea 70% de metales preciosos?? Me parece un número muy alto...



Para el largo plazo, con dinero que no necesitas, no me parece exagerado. De todas manera fíjate que en plata he puesto K12 (monedas de plata con valor facila de 12€), por lo que hace de doble función de plata y cash. Por lo que "curiosamente" tendria el 70% en metales y el 60% en cash. (y si, ya se que no suman 100%). Aunque como hablas en $ entiendo que no estás en la zona euro.



Antigona dijo:


> ¿Y cómo compras 3500€ de oro sin que te coman las comisiones? Aunque supongo que eso lo habréis explicado en otros hilos... A 1000$ o 900$ la onza entraría con 5000 si la economía y lo demás me va bien, pero no veo cómo convertirlos sin que me coman las comisiones, además que no lo voy a guardar precisamente debajo del colchón o en cualquier sitio...



Pues en cualquier tienda física o online, te compras 3 onzas con un premium mas que razonable, no creo que llegue ni al 5% con portes incluidos.

Tienes razón en una cosa, si estás buscando donde invertir para MULTIPLICAR tu capital a corto plazo, los metales no son el camino. Los metales son 90% un seguro para preservar lo que hayas ahorrado, y un 10% un bono de "lotería" por si se dispara la burbuja. 

Pero en estos momentos no creo que encuentres ninguna forma sin riesgo de multiplicar tus ahorros, probablemente trabajando o haciendo lo mismo con lo que ahorraste tus primeros 5000.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> y por qué no? de hecho con la coyuntura actual tener oro físico y no realizar algún tipo de cobertura es de es-tú-pi-dos. (Al menos hasta que no recupere claramente los 1320$). Ver a los metaleros de estos foros como miran la sucesión de acontecimientos con resignación y sin que se planteen sistemas de protección de su patrimonio me tiene bastante desconcertado.
> 
> El principio básico de todas las artes marciales, o el mismo principio que aplicaba sun tzu, *se basa en acompañar el movimiento de tu adversario hasta que este pierda su posición de equilibrio*, momento que se debe aprovechar, ya que, la próxima oportunidad, si la hay, será más difícil.
> 
> ...



Hola, te hablo de contratos futuros con brokers serios y apalancamiento de 1:100, es decir, con un monto de 1000€ entras a un contrato de 100.000€.

Es la plataforma que me puedo permitir por ahora, tengo que intentar llegar a los 20k.

Es una lotería, a todo o nada, pero ahora mismo lo veo lo mejor para mí.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 13:02 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para el largo plazo, con dinero que no necesitas, no me parece exagerado. De todas manera fíjate que en plata he puesto K12 (monedas de plata con valor facila de 12€), por lo que hace de doble función de plata y cash. Por lo que "curiosamente" tendria el 70% en metales y el 60% en cash. (y si, ya se que no suman 100%). Aunque como hablas en $ entiendo que no estás en la zona euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que va, la forma en la que llegue a los primeros (que es más de 5000 que es la parte que diversificaría en metales), está algo agotada ahora mismo, así que ya no me sirve, en relación esfuerzo / rentabilidad obtenida.

Y esas monedas de 12 en plata, bueno, son cash, pero teniendo en cuenta el precio al que estaba la plata cuando la sacaron, y que he leído que no todas son fiables, yo mejor me espero a que salga una nueva emisión, con la plata en valores frescos fresquitos.  De esas sí compraría algo, y además la plata me parece algo más interesante que el oro, ya que está muy baja y a según qué precios si tiene un uso industrial real, el oro al precio que está realmente a gran escala poco, con lo cual te queda sólo como valor refugio de una posible crisis sistémica final.

No olvidéis tampoco que estáis apostando, de no producirse esa crisis con el tiempo el oro no me negaréis que seguirá cayendo. Eso sí, después de la subida tan espectacular que ha tenido realmente ahora veo difícil que vuelva a sus niveles precrisis de 200-300$, creo que muy a las malas en los 500-600$ tendría un suelo muy firme y de futuro, para mantenerse por ahí si la economía va bien o volver a subir disparado en cuanto vuelva a haber dudas. Si no, si plataformas como el bitcoin o demás se acaban imponiendo y no se plantea realmente la posibilidad de volver al patrón oro, no veo tan claro el suelo. Me parece casi mejor inversión en todo caso la plata, estaré atento para cuando haya una nueva emisión.


----------



## rush81 (25 Jun 2013)

Goldman anticipa que el oro descender otro 18% hasta finales de 2014 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ya entiendo a algunos metaleros,
> 
> con un patrimonio de 20.000 euros yo tambien invertiria 1/3 en oro... o plata , incluso latas de atun..
> O especularia en derivados ...
> En esas cantidades tampoco se pierde ni se gana mucho...



Pues yo tengo eso y aún así no me da para invertir en oro, creo que aquí la gente maneja muchísimo muchísimo más y es por eso que estoy fuera del debate. 

Y sí, se pierde y se gana porcentualmente lo mismo, solo que con cantidades tan pequeñas encima te comen las comisiones.

Creo que con cantidades tan pequeñas hay que buscar productos con apalancamiento realmente, y más especular y mirar al corto que realmente al largo.

Y por cierto tu firma:

"Un dollar invertido en el 1800 en Oro, Hoy valdrian $14 dolares! 
Un Dollar Invertido en el 1800 en Bonos Federales, Hoy Valdrian 14,000 dolares 
Un dollar Invertido en el En bolsa en el 1800, Hoy Valdrian 8,8 Millones de dolares 
Un Dollar Invertido en Bienes raices en el 1800, Hoy valdrian 5,6 Millones de dolares."

Sin ningún tipo de cita de cómo están hechos esos cálculos no tiene ninguna validez. Personalmente no me la creo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 13:38 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Esa estrategia miserable te lleva a pérdidas con gran probabilidad. Los amateurs no deberíais NUNCA apalancaros.
> 
> Tienes bastantes más posibilidades jugándotelo todo a la ruleta en un casino y bastante menos costoso en comisiones....



Gracias por el consejo, Monster, pero ahora mismo no tengo formas de seguir haciendo crecer un poco el dinero, y la verdad que me "molesta" tener esa cantidad parada, luego aparte soy un alma errante y casi siempre estoy cambiando de sitio, así que cualquier cosa que no sea portable como una cuenta en el banco, contratos de futuros etc etc me resulta algo difícil de mantener, realmente no veo dónde guardar lingotes de oro o monedas de plata, es una cantidad por la que no merece la pena ningún sitio serio, y tampoco me sirve tenerlos en mi casa inmovilizados.

Y sí, sé que mayoritariamente empezaré perdiendo, pero cualquier actividad económica en realidad empiezas siempre perdiendo.  Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo la bolsa y creo que es el momento de ir empezando a operar poco a poco, si pierdo 5000€ estoy dispuesto a asumirlos, bien aprenderé la lección por mi mismo de que la bolsa es peligrosa, bien aprenderé la operativa. Ahora todavía no trabajo, pero cuando lo haga, si "Dios" quiere y yo puedo, no será en España, y espero poder ir drenando dinero para ir especulando e invirtiendo, que realmente me pone.  Como soy poco gastoso (tengo la suerte de que las putas, tanto las que cuestan dinero como las que aparentemente no me la sudan), pues espero tener potencial de ahorro en el futuro, pero quiero multiplicarlo, la paciencia no está entre mis virtudes.  Sólo la aprendo con el tiempo y los fracasos propios, si no soy incapaz de salir de ese círculo, ya que mis capacidades intelectuales por suerte si están intactas y por encima de la media (aunque tampoco demasiado exageradas), pero la paciencia no.  En mi opinión soy demasiado viejo para no haberme hecho "rico" todavía. :XX::XX:


----------



## quaver (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> [...] luego aparte soy un alma errante y casi siempre estoy cambiando de sitio, así que cualquier cosa que no sea portable como una cuenta en el banco, contratos de futuros etc etc me resulta algo difícil de mantener, realmente no veo dónde guardar lingotes de oro o monedas de plata,[...]



16000€ se cambian aproximadamente por 500 gr de oro, en lingote, con unas medidas de: 90,0mm x 40,0mm x 8,0mm. Poco más que un mechero :8:


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

moster: ¡Te tengo calado, payaso!

En vez de vender las pocas monedas que tenías y recorger beneficios cuando ibas ganando, por avaricioso esperaste a ver si el oro seguía subiendo. Ahora te estás tirando hasta de los pelos del culo porque entre el retroceso y la inflación eres más pobre que una rata.

Un forero en el hilo del oro decía que el oro te brinda una oportunidad al menos una vez en la vida, pero algunos de estos metaleros nuestros son tan tontos que cuando se les pregunta qué hacen cuando llega esa oportunidad, no saben contestar porque lo que hacen es quedarse el oro y perder la oportunidad.

Y luego van de listos... :XX:


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Jun 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Antigona dijo:
> 
> 
> > [...] luego aparte soy un alma errante y casi siempre estoy cambiando de sitio, así que cualquier cosa que no sea portable como una cuenta en el banco, contratos de futuros etc etc me resulta algo difícil de mantener, realmente no veo dónde guardar lingotes de oro o monedas de plata,[...]
> ...



Siempre que viajo llevo 3 Krugerrands en el bolsillo pequeño de los vaqueros. Intenta meter 3.000 euros en papel en el mismo sitio


----------



## plastic_age (25 Jun 2013)

Para los que han comprado en los últimos 3 años, aquello de que el oro te salva de la inflación le debe parecer ahora un timazo de mal gusto.
Pero si el oro baja tanto, ¿por qué surgen como setas las tiendas "compro oro"?
Personalmente, pienso que las ganancias o las pérdidas se dan en el momento de vender, si el metal físico está en tu mano y tú no lo das, de momento no hay pérdida o ganancia.
Yo creo que se debe comprar con dinero que sabes seguro que no vas a necesitar en unos 5 ó 10 años, hay gente que no ha respetado esa regla y ahora está pilladísima, como los de los pisos.
Y el segundo consejo (¿quién soy yo para dar consejos?)... paciencia, mucha paciencia, la cantidad de oro es finita y tiene su pico, Hispania de los romanos tenía mucho oro y ahora ni para una moneda


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Pero si el oro baja tanto, ¿por qué surgen como setas las tiendas "compro oro"?



¿Porque el negocio está en comprar oro de 18K a bajo precio en forma de joyas, fundirlas y hacer lingotes que luego se venden a un precio que te deja un jugoso margen?


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Antigona dijo:
> 
> 
> > [...] luego aparte soy un alma errante y casi siempre estoy cambiando de sitio, así que cualquier cosa que no sea portable como una cuenta en el banco, contratos de futuros etc etc me resulta algo difícil de mantener, realmente no veo dónde guardar lingotes de oro o monedas de plata,[...]
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Para los que han comprado en los últimos 3 años, aquello de que el oro te salva de la inflación le debe parecer ahora un timazo de mal gusto.
> Pero si el oro baja tanto, ¿por qué surgen como setas las tiendas "compro oro"?
> Personalmente, pienso que las ganancias o las pérdidas se dan en el momento de vender, si el metal físico está en tu mano y tú no lo das, de momento no hay pérdida o ganancia.
> Yo creo que se debe comprar con dinero que sabes seguro que no vas a necesitar en unos 5 ó 10 años, hay gente que no ha respetado esa regla y ahora está pilladísima, como los de los pisos.
> Y el segundo consejo (¿quién soy yo para dar consejos?)... paciencia, mucha paciencia, la cantidad de oro es finita y tiene su pico, Hispania de los romanos tenía mucho oro y ahora ni para una moneda



Realmente, los MP hay que verlos desde la "óptica" que yo estimo "adecuada", es decir no se tienen que ver como "inversión" -para ello está el "papel metal"-, sino como un "seguro" dentro de la diversificación del ahorro/patrimonio.

Yo he comprado Plata en los últimos tres años y también en bastantes años atrás, de manera que el "precio" tampoco ha sido determinante para mí. Lo que no he hecho es comprar en los "picos", de manera que no esté "perdiendo", aunque ahora mismo tampoco me importaría, pues he hecho lo que hay que "hacer": dedicar una parte del dinero que estimo no necesitaré a corto-medio plazo, pero la "idea" en mi caso va más allá... el que pienso no
voy a necesitar en esta vida. Por tanto, para dejarlo en "herencia". Está claro que eso lo puede hacer alguien que ya no tiene deuda y una avanzada edad.

Bueno, los MP son "finitos" y algunos, probablemente, entren en un Peak en muy pocas décadas. Simplemente, de producirse esa variable, los precios se dispararían...

Evidentemente, quien haya entrado en los MP a "especular" a corto plazo, en máximos y con poca "pasta", pues ha hecho todo lo contrario a lo que se debe hacer. No conocer "algo" y buscar un "pelotazo" sólo puede conducir a la ruina...


----------



## plastic_age (25 Jun 2013)

*oro*

Pero los "compro oro" te pagan según la cotización de ese momento.
¿Qué pasa con una bajada del 15% del precio del oro, tanto el 18K como el 24K, te han pagado más de lo que vale ahora.
Yo diría de no vender de ninguna de las maneras AHORA. Y esperar que pase la tormenta.
¿Por cierto, alguien sabe si el precio del dinero está bastante manipulado por gente como los Rothschild?


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Pero los "compro oro" te pagan según la cotización de ese momento.



Las bajadas rara vez suelen ser pronunciadas, por lo tanto no les preocupan.


----------



## plastic_age (25 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Las bajadas rara vez suelen ser pronunciadas, por lo tanto no les preocupan.



No las veo yo tan poco pronunciadas.

Technical Gold Charts and Data - London Fix


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> No las veo yo tan poco pronunciadas.
> 
> Technical Gold Charts and Data - London Fix



Coge los datos mes a mes, que es como supongo que funcionarán ellos, y verás que lo que digo se cumple.

De todas formas igual que baja, sube, con lo cual promedian y los márgenes a final de año tenderán a mantenerse.


----------



## Shui (25 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Siempre que viajo llevo 3 Krugerrands en el bolsillo pequeño de los vaqueros. Intenta meter 3.000 euros en papel en el mismo sitio



No te pitan en los escáneres?


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Jun 2013)

Shui dijo:


> No te pitan en los escáneres?



He hecho la prueba y no, no pitan 

De momento solo están ajustados para detectar materiales ferromagnéticos (armas).


----------



## quaver (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Y vas a llevar 16000€ encima tuya siempre sin ninguna clase de seguridad o seguro?
> 
> Me parece tal irresponsabilidad que el riesgo de perderlos se debe tener en cuenta al considerar la inversión...



He procurado responder a su inquietud sobre la portabilidad del oro, en base al presupuesto que proponía (<20K€). En ningún momento he afirmado que deba llevarlos encima, pero no me parece irresponsable, ya que está dispuesto a perder hasta 5000€ en bolsa (casi un tercio considerando el total como el valor del lingote).



Antigona dijo:


> _ Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo la bolsa y creo que es el momento de ir empezando a operar poco a poco, si pierdo 5000€ estoy dispuesto a asumirlos, _


----------



## ChosLive (25 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Para los que han comprado en los últimos 3 años, aquello de que el oro te salva de la inflación le debe parecer ahora un timazo de mal gusto.
> Pero si el oro baja tanto, ¿por qué surgen como setas las tiendas "compro oro"?
> Personalmente, pienso que las ganancias o las pérdidas se dan en el momento de vender, si el metal físico está en tu mano y tú no lo das, de momento no hay pérdida o ganancia.
> Yo creo que se debe comprar con dinero que sabes seguro que no vas a necesitar en unos 5 ó 10 años, hay gente que no ha respetado esa regla y ahora está pilladísima, como los de los pisos.
> Y el segundo consejo (¿quién soy yo para dar consejos?)... paciencia, mucha paciencia, la cantidad de oro es finita y tiene su pico, Hispania de los romanos tenía mucho oro y ahora ni para una moneda



Las tiendas de compro oro, surgen debido a la escasez de papel moneda en la población. Realmente hay mas deuda que nunca, por lo que debería haber mas dinero en circulación que nunca, pero no es así, los miles de millones de euros que se "crean" en los bancos centrales, no van a parar a la gente, se quedan en los bancos y las manos poderosas, que siguen especulando sin fin para obtener interes.

Por contra, la gente tiene que trabajar para obtener el dinero del estado, cada vez trabajan mas para obtener menos, lo que le da al ciudadano una falsa percepción de lo que es el dinero y de dónde sale, por lo que el ciudadano se imagina que el dinero es un bien escaso, que hay que ganarse con mucho sudor, y que cada vez es mas difícil de conseguir... Entonces la gente está "pelada", y vende sus joyas al mejor postor, porque no tienen que comer al día siguiente si no obtienen tan "valioso" papel moneda.

Las tiendas de compro oro cumplen esa funcion, cambian el oro de las personas por papeles de monopoly, y así los inversores obtienen oro y continúan invertiendo.

Las tiendas de compro oro no surgen por ninguna burbuja del oro, surgen como una necesidad de la gente de obtener "cash", porque están pelados gracias, en parte, a los que nos gobiernan. La gente se está deshaciendo de lo poco de valor que les queda, y así adoran los papelitos de colores que desde el banco central imprimen. Es muy importante que el ciudadano de a pie ni se plantee la necesidad de cambiar el sistema económico actual.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jun 2013)

ChosLive dijo:


> Las tiendas de compro oro, surgen debido a la escasez de papel moneda en la población. Realmente hay mas deuda que nunca, por lo que debería haber mas dinero en circulación que nunca, pero no es así, los miles de millones de euros que se "crean" en los bancos centrales, no van a parar a la gente, se quedan en los bancos y las manos poderosas, que siguen especulando sin fin para obtener interes.
> 
> Por contra, la gente tiene que trabajar para obtener el dinero del estado, cada vez trabajan mas para obtener menos, lo que le da al ciudadano una falsa percepción de lo que es el dinero y de dónde sale, por lo que el ciudadano se imagina que el dinero es un bien escaso, que hay que ganarse con mucho sudor, y que cada vez es mas difícil de conseguir... Entonces la gente está "pelada", y vende sus joyas al mejor postor, porque no tienen que comer al día siguiente si no obtienen tan "valioso" papel moneda.
> 
> ...



Dicho de otra forma "los pobres cada vez mas pobres y los ricos cada vez mas ricos".
Esta clara tendencia de la clase media desaparecer, es un fenomeno que se esta dando en todo el mundo. Los pequeños comercios que la sostenian, se estan reemplazando por cadenas de tiendas y a ningun loco se le ocurre ponerse a competir con ellos.


----------



## atom ant (25 Jun 2013)

El oro es un activo cotizado, se compra físico y se vende en papel... (AF) (LP)

Da igual si la marea sube o baja, acompañar los vaivenes de las olas en la playa (AT) es la estrategia correcta para la acumulación

¿metalero pasivo o metalero activo?

¿existen en este foro metaleros activos con los que mantener conversaciones realmente interesantes y lucrativas sin prejuicios?... porque lo que hasta ahora leo simplemente es un dialogo de sordos.


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> ¿metalero pasivo o metalero activo?
> 
> ¿existen en este foro metaleros activos con los que mantener conversaciones realmente interesantes y lucrativas sin prejuicios?... porque lo que hasta ahora leo simplemente es un dialogo de sordos.



¿A qué le llamas tú metalero pasivo y a qué metalero activo? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?

Y no hagas el chiste de que depende de si se pone delante o se pone detrás.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿A qué le llamas tú metalero pasivo y a qué metalero activo? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
> 
> Y no hagas el chiste de que depende de si se pone delante o se pone detrás.



Yo te aclaro...

Pasivo: que compra y nunca vende
Activo: que compra y vende rapidamente segun la ocasion
Sordo: cualquiera que piense que el oro es mala inversion


----------



## atom ant (25 Jun 2013)

pasivo sería aquel que compra unas onzas y se sienta encima de ellas para el largo plazo, como si p.ej. fueran acciones del SAN, lo que pasa es que el oro físico no da dividendos... Quedarse estático como la vaca que mira los coches pasar desde la valla mientras mastica y mastica

Activo sería aprovechar los vaivenes del precio, en base a análisis fundamental, técnico, noticias etc para ir rebajando el precio medio de compra... y en última instancia acumular más

un saludo

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 20:46 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo te aclaro...
> 
> Pasivo: que compra y nunca vende
> Activo: que compra y vende rapidamente segun la ocasion
> Sordo: cualquiera que piense que el oro es mala inversion



Pasivo: solo compra y vende físico (propenso a la euforia y al pánico)
Activo: compra físico y vende papel
sordo: persona incapaz de percibir sonidos que no desea


Pero en fin.... ya lo dejo.


----------



## Marina (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y sí, se pierde y se gana porcentualmente lo mismo, solo que con cantidades tan pequeñas encima te comen las comisiones.
> 
> Creo que con cantidades tan pequeñas hay que buscar productos con apalancamiento realmente, y más especular y mirar al corto que realmente al largo.



Se gana lo mismo pero no es lo mismo arriesgar 1.000 euros que 100.000...
y no es lo mismo meter energia en una inversión donde meter 1.000 euros y que acertando duplicas y ganas 1.000 que una de 200.000 que con ganar un 20% ganas 40.000... (en un caso ganas un mes de salario en el otro 40 meses= 3 años...)

son planteamientos de riesgo y beneficio que nada tienen que ver....
sobre todo por aquello de que hay perdidas de las que te puedes recuperar , de otras no.

Pero ya te digo , por algun comentario y por el nivel de los defensores no creo que hay inversores de mas de 10.000 euros.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Activo sería aprovechar los vaivenes del precio, en base a análisis fundamental, técnico, noticias etc para ir rebajando el precio medio de compra... y *en última instancia acumular más*



La conclusión es cuando menos dudosa. Exige ser más rápido y "listo" que el mercado, por tanto más probable es que el "timing" salga mal y el resultado sea el opuesto al pretendido.


----------



## Buster (25 Jun 2013)

Yo el papel ni tocarlo.


----------



## Perillán10 (25 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Yo el papel ni tocarlo.



Ni cuando vas al servicio?


----------



## Antigona (26 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Se gana lo mismo pero no es lo mismo arriesgar 1.000 euros que 100.000...
> y no es lo mismo meter energia en una inversión donde meter 1.000 euros y que acertando duplicas y ganas 1.000 que una de 200.000 que con ganar un 20% ganas 40.000... (en un caso ganas un mes de salario en el otro 40 meses= 3 años...)
> 
> son planteamientos de riesgo y beneficio que nada tienen que ver....
> ...



Si tienes 200.000€ tu salario mensual no son 1000€

Quiero decir, proporcionalmente la ganancia es siempre la misma, es solo que las comisiones no, y por eso te hunden salvo para ciertas cantidades, y el tiempo que le tienes que dedicar solo renta si tienes ciertas cantidades de dinero. 

Pero matemáticamente la rentabilidad bruta que se le saca es la misma, dependiendo de cada tipo de operativa, eso sí, te comen las comisiones. 

Los futuros son el único hasta ahora que he encontrado que tienen poca comisión, unos 10€ de entrada y de salida para un contrato de 1000€ que juegas por 100000. Ahora, eso sí, en cuanto se haya movido un 1%, o has perdido 1000€, o los has ganado, es muy arriesgado realmente, pero como ya digo no tengo 100 mil euros para dejarlos fijos en oro, así que lo pongo que tengo realmente no me sirve de nada dejarlo fijo.


----------



## atom ant (26 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> La conclusión es cuando menos dudosa. Exige ser más rápido y "listo" que el mercado, por tanto más probable es que el "timing" salga mal y el resultado sea el opuesto al pretendido.



¿timing?,pues no, y no hace falta ser ni rápido ni listo, basta con ser consecuente y tener un mínimo de sentido común.
P.ej. el otro día, cuando comencé a escribir en el foro el precio del oro traspasó la resistencia del 38,2 fibo y mínimo de abril limpiamente como si no existiera. Si en esos momentos te pones corto en oro, apalancado y por un importe similar al que tienes en físico, con una mínima inversión habrías ganado más de un 5% del total que si a su vez lo reinvirtieses sería casi un siete por ciento más de oro en tu bolsillo. y tu patrimonio fiduciario intacto.

Este foro es un monotema oro si, oro no, y una guerra constante de egos, cuando lo bonito e interesante sería trabajar en equipo, con la mente abierta, recopilando información y contrastando análisis, poder hablar de macroeconomía, de minas, geología, sismología, comex, etc etc. y beneficiarnos todos.

Con todos los respetos pero no es esto lo que buscaba, solo veo paletos, catetos y zoquetes... a este paso duraré poco por aquí.

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Con todos los respetos pero no es esto lo que buscaba, solo veo paletos, catetos y zoquetes... a este paso duraré poco por aquí.



Cierto, mucho ego veo yo tambien, se podrian comentar tantas cosas, pero tu actitud lo dice todo, ciertamente no creo que encuentres lo que buscas... suerte...


----------



## atom ant (26 Jun 2013)

No es ego, simplemente no me interesan las disputas infantiles... llevan Uds años en un bucle infinito


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> No es ego, simplemente no me interesan las disputas infantiles... llevan Uds años en un bucle infinito



A la mayoria no nos interesan, por eso utilizamos la lista de ignorar e intentamos no alimentar a los trolles. Unos consejos, olvidese de este hilo colateral que es un atractor de trolles, lease el ultimo hilo oficial del oro (o 2 o 3), le permitira conocer los nicks de los foreros conflictivos y los de quienes aportan, y sobretodo juzgar el hilo por sus aportaciones historicas a lo largo de meses y no por 3 paginas de los ultimos dias.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/401211-oro-hilo-oficial-ix.html


----------



## atom ant (26 Jun 2013)

Vaya, en burbuja inmobiliaria, no tiene mala pinta... Gracias!

reconozco que estaba frustrado con tanto pollo

con la que está cayendo

disculpen la salida de pata de banco


Salu2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Vaya, en burbuja inmobiliaria, no tiene mala pinta... Gracias!
> 
> reconozco que estaba frustrado con tanto pollo
> 
> ...




Si, no se porque narices no los mueven a inversiones, pero son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas. Por cierto, no baje la guardia, que por los hilos oficiales (oro y plata) tambien aparecen ciertos personajes, pero si usa el ignorar los hilos quedan relucientes como si fueran nuevos.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

atom ant: Los mismos que dicen que es fácil identificar a los trolls son los que luego hacen que esto sea lo que tú has dicho, un bucle infinito.

Si analizas las intervenciones verás que hay gente con mente abierta y otros que solo aceptan que su verdad, su opinión, es la única que hay, y llaman trolls a los que no opinan como ellos.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 10:36 ----------

atom ante: De hecho si te fijas, cierta gente discute dependiendo de quién diga las cosas. monster, forero respetado por la chupipandi, dijo que el oro podía corregir hasta un 50% y nadie lo discutió. Si eso lo llega a decir el Sr. Mojón, por poner un ejemplo, desde el primero al último hubiesen escrito extensas diatribas sobre sus nimios conocimientos, sus capacidades mentales, etc. Si esa no es la actitud de trolles ya me dirás qué lo es.

Luego está la cuestión de que a veces alguien dice algo y como no tienen respuesta, pues corren un tupido velo o simplemente recibes respuestas absurdas.

Un forero (warezz) en el hilo del oro oficial del oro dijo, y cito textualmente:



> Recordar que el oro siempre sube mínimo una vez en la vida y será suficiente, a mi lo que me preocupa es no quedar en el intento..



Yo le pregunté qué había que hacer cuando llega una de esas oportunidades y warezz contestó, no directamente pero sí implicitamente, que nos iremos a la mierda y el oro no tendrá precio. Hubo otra persona que contestó y solo fue para soltar una gilipollez. 
Esa es la gente con la que tratarás en este foro. A la mayoría los sacas de que el sistema va a quebrar y no dan para más.

Solo tienes que pasarte por el hilo oficial del oro y comprobar que por 590.587.503.849 vez están repitiendo que USA no para de imprimir y que nos iremos al guano. Cuando alguien plantea y razona que USA tiene más soluciones para reducir su deuda que imprimir dinero, nadie contesta. Eso no interesa y si insistes, dependiendo de tu nick, serás un troll.

Así que ya ves cómo están las cosas por aquí.


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> De hecho si te fijas, cierta gente discute dependiendo de quién diga las cosas. monster, forero respetado por la chupipandi, dijo que el oro podía corregir hasta un 50% y nadie lo discutió.



Otros lo dijeron antes con argumentos y no pasó nada. El problema es cuando viene un tonto con una FP y una matricula de honor en un master de chichinabo y pretende sentar cátedra porque él lo vale.

La forma de distinguir a los trolles como Buster es darse cuenta que opinan sin argumentar y, sobre todo, cuando se les da argumentos contrarios en vez de rebatirlos los ignoran.

Pero son tontos útiles porque mantienen los hilos metalíferos arriba. Y también permiten ver la falta de argumentos de algunas posiciones que son fruto del wishful thinking.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> cuando se les da argumentos contrarios en vez de rebatirlos los ignoran



Precisamente ése es mi argumento.

¿Es que ahora además de las pullas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9338021-post2545.html



> monster: eres tan pobre que hasta me tienes que robar las pullas.
> 
> Mensaje mío de Hoy, 14:53
> 
> ...



me robas los argumentos?

Eres penoso y para tener un título universitario (si es que lo tienes), tienes menos cerebro que un simple grado superior de matrícula de honor.

Por cierto, que con la matrícula de honor tengo acceso directo a alguna carrera de informática, ¿pero para qué la quiero si yo ya tengo trabajo desde hace 16 años?


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2013)

Jajaja...pero qué penoso eres. Vaya argumento de asno!

Ahora resulta que la expresión "ser pobre como una rata" te pertenece! ::

Porque lo de que reputin es miserable ya se lo había dicho antes que tú, mentecato:



remonster dijo:


> No llores...ya te he dicho que te invito a unas cañitas
> 
> Te jode ser pobre? No te amargues chaval...algún día tendrás suerte con los negocios...







Buster dijo:


> Precisamente ése es mi argumento.
> 
> ¿Es que ahora además de las pullas
> 
> ...




Tienes acceso directo a alguna carrera de informática??? Wow!!!! 

Das mucha pena con tu complejo intelectual. Entiendo que intentes aliviarte en el foro, pero cómo has descubierto, ser mediocre en la vida real se nota en el foro también.

Ala! Aber Hestudiao!


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Menos de 3 horas después de que yo usara dos expresiones diferentes vas y las usas tú. A lo mejor es que te dejé traumado y tu subsconsciente reaccionó. :XX: :XX: :XX:

Teniendo la vida resuelta desde luego que no me arrepiento de nada. En cambio tú te tienes que estar dando de cabezazos contra la pared. Años de estudio para acabar dando pena en un foro día tras día.

Por cierto, por si no te habías enterado en este foro a la gente con estudios pero que está en paro o tiene un trabajo de mierda, de forma irónica se les dice "aber hestudiado". 

Así que si alguien puede decir ¡aber hestudiado!, soy yo a ti. :XX: :XX: ::


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Jun 2013)

Iros a un hotel


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Iros a un hotel



Yo podría pagarlo, él no.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Yo podría pagarlo, él no.



Págate unas cañas y hagamos las paces. Cambiemos de tema.

Nadie va a decirlo?. Nueva bajada del oro y la plata...
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

últimamente parece que cada 10 dias tenemos un bajon de estos


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Págate unas cañas y hagamos las paces.



Eso díselo a aceitunator, monster & cía a ver qué te dicen.



Rafacoins dijo:


> Nadie va a decirlo?. Nueva bajada del oro y la plata...
> Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
> 
> últimamente parece que cada 10 dias tenemos un bajon de estos



En el hilo del oro ya se está comentando.


----------



## ChosLive (26 Jun 2013)

¿Que se cuenta Buster todo el dia aqui metido? Yo le tengo en ignorados, ¿No lo haceis vosotros?


----------



## redneck (26 Jun 2013)

ChosLive dijo:


> ¿Que se cuenta Buster todo el dia aqui metido? Yo le tengo en ignorados, ¿No lo haceis vosotros?



Le encanta el olor a collejas por la mañana..........:::cook:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2013)

ChosLive dijo:


> ¿Que se cuenta Buster todo el dia aqui metido? Yo le tengo en ignorados, ¿No lo haceis vosotros?



Lo bueno de estos hilos cazatrolles es que los tienen entretenidos y no molestan tanto en los hilos oficiales, quizás podríamos crear una docena de estos y que no dieran a basto ...


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Ahora hacen aparición los multinicks. Penoso.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 14:11 ----------

Para el que no lo sepa, los multinicks de los metaleros se caracterizan por ser usuarios de cierta antigüedad, con muy pocos mensajes y apenas thanks dados. Los thanks no los dan para no levantar sospechas.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2013)

ChosLive dijo:


> ¿Que se cuenta Buster todo el dia aqui metido? Yo le tengo en ignorados, ¿No lo haceis vosotros?



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo ya hace unos días y lo hago con todo aquel que no dice ni aporta nada, por no hablar del insulto fácil, pero no sólo por el forero que citas, sino que en mi "ignore" tengo bastantes. De los hilos "metaleros" sólo dos, pero de los "otros" no tengo ni idea...

Saludos.


----------



## Thom son (26 Jun 2013)

1239 ahora. Y ha llegado a estar a 1225. ¿Seguro que atizando a Buster o a cualquiera que describa la evidente tendencia bajista del oro se exorcizan o conjuran los problemas de quienes andan "largo" en metales?

Una cosa es que pueda haber gente que disfrute con el mal ajeno y otra es que haya pillada que no reconoce que debiera haber salido a tiempo (como en cualquier otra inversión)... aunque solo fuera para volver a comprar mas barato. Porque la promediación resultante de seguir comprando en espiral bajista no me convence del todo. 

PD: sin ánimus molestandi


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Jun 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> 1239 ahora. Y ha llegado a estar a 1225. ¿Seguro que atizando a Buster o a cualquiera que describa la evidente tendencia bajista del oro se exorcizan o conjuran los problemas de quienes andan "largo" en metales?



Vamos a ver, estar largo en metales y largo en futuros COMEX no es lo mismo. El precio que sale en los medios es el de los futuros del COMEX.

¿Cuanto valen los futuros de un exchange que no tiene oro suficiente para cubrir las entregas? CERO. Nadie confía en su capacidad de cumplir el contrato (solo habría _cash settlement_)

¿Cuanto vale el oro que esa institución promete pero no tiene y que nosotros sí tenemos?

Estas dos cuestiones son las que se están tratando de resolver. El mercado carece ahora mismo de una referencia válida de formación de precios.


.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> Una cosa es que pueda haber gente que disfrute con el mal ajeno y otra es que haya pillada que no reconoce que debiera haber salido a tiempo (como en cualquier otra inversión)... aunque solo fuera para volver a comprar mas barato. Porque la promediación resultante de seguir comprando en espiral bajista no me convence del todo.



Se lo pregunté directamente a warezz cuando dijo que el oro brinda una oportunidad al menos una vez en la vida: ¿qué haces cuando llega esa oportunidad?

Ya digo que warezz respondió que él lo guardaría para cuando quebrara el sistema y el resto callaron.

Para alguna gente el oro es como una religión, y su fe se basa en que el sistema va a quebrar. Con fanáticos es imposible dialogar.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Jun 2013)

Los asegurados contra incendios son como una religión, su fe se basa en que su casa/coche/empresa se va a quemar. Con fanáticos es imposible dialogar.

:bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla::bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## racional (26 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Estas dos cuestiones son las que se están tratando de resolver. El mercado carece ahora mismo de una referencia válida de formación de precios.
> 
> 
> .



Y si esta resolviendo rapidamente, lo que no entiendo es porque los dirigentes del COMEX no estan aun en la carcel.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

¿Qué tiene que ver el seguro contra incendios con ser un tonto de remate?

Si compraste en 2008 pues en 2010 o 2011 vendes, recoges beneficios y con lo que ganas vuelves a comprar oro, y así tienes más cantidad.

¿Pero qué pasa? Que el oro nunca baja... Ya, claro.

Codicia y estupidez unidas, simple y llanamente, por mucho que lo tratéis de disfrazar.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver el seguro contra incendios con ser un tonto de remate?
> 
> Si compraste en 2008 pues en 2010 o 2011 vendes, recoges beneficios y con lo que ganas vuelves a comprar oro, y así tienes más cantidad.
> 
> ...



Yo opino igual. 

Nunca comprendere eso de los metaleros de seguir comprando no importa a que precio. Incluso cuando esta bajando, hablan de seguir comprando para "promediar" la perdida. 

No seria mas inteligente vender y esperar a que se estabilice nuevamente en minimos para volver a comprar mas barato?
Luego hablan de fanatismo, justo ellos!, por dios!

El oro a 950€ esta carisimo, ya lo he dicho antes, y lo vuelvo a decir hoy ...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-onza-oro-menos-de-1000-a-13.html#post9345183


----------



## Marina (26 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo opino igual.
> 
> Nunca comprendere eso de los metaleros de seguir comprando no importa a que precio. Incluso cuando esta bajando, hablan de seguir comprando para "promediar" la perdida.
> 
> ...



Parece que hay gente sensata en el foro...

esta gente cualquier critica se la toman por lo personal.. una ofensa...

Supongo que muchos vivien con papa y tienen 500 euros y han comprado una moneda y les hace ilusion que suba, y piensan en salvar a la familia con esa moneda...


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Supongo que muchos vivien con papa y tienen 500 euros y han comprado una moneda y les hace ilusion que suba, y *piensan en salvar a la familia con esa moneda*...



Eso lo llevo yo diciendo en el hilo del oro un puñado de años. Supongo que es por cosas como ésa que me tienen tanta inquina.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2013)

Dios los cria y ellos se juntan, menuda ráfaga de posts ocultos, así da gusto avanzar páginas en el hilo...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2013)

No lo sabes "bien"... ¡Es un decir...!

Saludos.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Parece que hay gente sensata en el foro...
> 
> esta gente cualquier critica se la toman por lo personal.. una ofensa...
> 
> Supongo que muchos vivien con papa y tienen 500 euros y han comprado una moneda y les hace ilusion que suba, y piensan en salvar a la familia con esa moneda...



Yo creo que el problema es que llevan mucho tiempo y mucha pasta invertida en metales, y se niegan a ver la realidad de la bajada de los precios. Una mezcla perfecta entre orgullo, avaricia y lo que es peor, fiebre del oro.

Se sienten irritables si les dices que el precio baja y te llaman troll, envidioso, ignorante.
Si realmente se consideran inversores, deberian dejar el orgullo de lado y asumir las perdidas de una p. vez, ¿quien no se ha pillado los dedos alguna vez con un mal negocio?, preguntenle a los compradores de preferentes, al menos ellos no se sientan a esperar un milagro.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2013)

Otro más al "ignore"... Que "hablen" entre ellos...


----------



## maragold (26 Jun 2013)

No os enteráis de NADA. Pero es que de NADA de NADA.
Ser un muerto de hambre casapapi es lo que tiene...

Nuestra inversión no es el ORO. El ORO es la protección a los activos que generamos con nuestras inversiones que ya, dependen de cada uno.

En mi caso, MI EMPRESA, me permite generar activos de entre unos 3.000€ y 5.000€ mensuales. De ellos, ahorro una parte en ORO y el resto en otros activos que ya dependen del mes... depósitos, acciones, fondos, ladrillo... incluso vino!!!

Lo entendéis o lo tenemos que repetir cada dos días?!?!?


(Diosssssss, qué zoquetes!!!)


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otro más al "ignore"... Que "hablen" entre ellos...



...Y luego los "sordos" somos nosotros


----------



## gurrunita (26 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> El oro a 950€ esta carisimo, ya lo he dicho antes, y lo vuelvo a decir hoy ...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-onza-oro-menos-de-1000-a-13.html#post9345183



Como dicen, para gustos hay colores.

En esto tambien, segun piense cada uno que van a ir las cosas que actue en consecuencia, luego que no llore.

Yo pienso que en el futuro los metales van a subir, o mejor dicho, el dinero fiat se depreciara. Lo tengo tan claro que estoy esperando para que baje a 700 y comprar. Espero que lo bajen hasta precio, pero dudo mucho de si podran.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Nuestra inversión no es el ORO.



¿Nuestra? ¿Quién te ha erigido en portavoz de nadie, soplagaitas?


----------



## maragold (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Nuestra? ¿Quién te ha erigido en portavoz de nadie, soplagaitas?



A ver, muerto de hambre. Los metaleros no invertimos en oro. Entonces no seríamos metaleros.

No tienes nada mejor que hacer que pasarte el día trolleando en los hilos de oro, casapapi?

Más de 16.000 mensajes!!! :bla:


----------



## jaimito2 (26 Jun 2013)

A ver a ver, aquí en este foro hay mucho/a listo/a.
El que compró onzas a 1000 euritos está más jodido que jodido, si no lo dice es porque prefiere comérselo él solo.
Lo que pasa es que la gente que compró al precio que fuere, cuando lo vimos por encima de los 1900$ sabéis lo que teníamos que haber hecho verdad?
El tema es que seguiría subiendo y subiendo como la espuma hasta alcanzar la nada desdeñable cifra de 3000$? Qué digo 3000, 10000? Eso era lo que vaticinaban los sabios. Hay cosas que me dejan pensativo, como puede ser que habiendo tanta gente espabilada, cultivada, con muchos conocimientos en todos los ámbitos (pues hay quien sabe de todo sin haber estudiado nada, cosas rara no?), prosigo, habiendo lo que parece ser que hay, cómo es posible que este puñetero país esté a la cola en todo, inclusive en "cultura, educación y buenos modales" y no para la ciudadania (la educación digo).
Si alguien alguna vez tropieza con algún gurú real, oráculo o similar, haga el favor de comentar aquí para todos las predicciones verdaderas. Mientras tanto, los hombrecitos y mujercitas de a pie, hacer el favor de entender lo que sois (somos) o sea, nada.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A ver, muerto de hambre. Los metaleros no invertimos en oro. Entonces no seríamos metaleros.
> 
> No tienes nada mejor que hacer que pasarte el día trolleando en los hilos de oro, casapapi?
> 
> Más de 16.000 mensajes!!! :bla:



Vamos a ver si consigo que te enteres, papanatas... Precisamente ayer un forero preguntaba si éramos metaleros activos o pasivos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9338116-post756.html

Yo con muy buen criterio le pregunté cómo definía él "metalero activo" y cómo "metalero pasivo", porque hasta el más tonto debería darse cuenta de que nuestras definiciones de las cosas no tienen por qué ser compartidas por el resto de la humanidad.

La definición que dio fue:



> Pasivo: solo compra y vende físico (propenso a la euforia y al pánico)
> Activo: compra físico y vende papel



Nada se dijo sobre si se compraba y vendía como inversión o cómo porque cada cual hace lo que le sale del culo, y en ningún lugar está escrito en piedra, y demuéstramelo si eres capaz, que para ser metalero haya que tomar el oro SIEMPRE como un seguro y no como una inversión.

A ver si las dos neuronas que pareces tener te alcanzan para entender que tú no eres nadie para establecer las definiciones a no ser que seas el primero en emplearlas y entonces tengas la capacidad de definir lo que significan.


----------



## atom ant (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Yo con muy buen criterio le pregunté cómo definía él "metalero activo" y cómo "metalero pasivo", porque hasta el más tonto debería darse cuenta de que nuestras definiciones de las cosas no tienen por qué ser compartidas por el resto de la humanidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maragold (26 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Vamos a ver si consigo que te enteres, papanatas... Precisamente ayer un forero preguntaba si éramos metaleros activos o pasivos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9338116-post756.html
> 
> ...



A ver, muerto de hambre.

El metalero tiene siempre oro físico. Para invertir está el oro-papel. Eso no es ser metalero.

Tu complejo de inferioridad asusta. Aunque sea Teleco y empresario no necesito restregártelo por las narices, FP de pacotilla...

Dos neuronas... :XX:


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Otra de las incongruencias de estos trolles es que si el metalero no invierte, ¿por qué hace tiempo estaban cada dos por tres con que el oro iba a subir a $5.000 o a $10.000?

¿Qué importancia tiene si sube si como buen metalero no vas a vender?

:bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## Jacob Amero Karlillo (26 Jun 2013)

vo si que sos pasivo


----------



## Paco Umbral (26 Jun 2013)

El oro ha sido la gran putada inversora de estos años de crisis e incertidumbre. No olviden que la banca siempre gana y ese espejismo aurífero que ha deslumbrado a tantos y tantos incautos, con loables intenciones , eso sí, ha sido el negocio de Goldman Sachs y cia. para los pretéritos tiempos de crisis.El Dorado no estaba en un garimpo escondido en el matto grosso, ni en tierras de California, estaba en la tienda de la esquina regentada por un paquistaní de diente de oro.

El oro ha muerto señores, viva el oro.


----------



## Marina (26 Jun 2013)

lo curioso es que si de verdad viene una crisis brutal como algunos predicen el oro no salvará a nadie del foro. ¿1 kilo de oro por un saco de patatas?... o eso es lo que pasaba en epocas de guerras y hambrunas..


----------



## fff (26 Jun 2013)

Si se acaba el oxígeno, si se acaba el agua, si la temperatura de la tierra aumenta, si la tierra se vuelve radiactiva, si volvemos a '1984'... El oro no hace milagros. Curiosamente, mientras la gente se lo crea, los gobiernos sí que hacen milagros... mientras la gente se crea la partida de monopoly, porque cuando se acaba el dinero... imprimes más! (Yo juraria que esa no debía ser una propiedad de lo que se puede considerar dinero)
PD: Y de bonus, si eres bankero no eres responsable y evitas la cárcel!


----------



## Marina (26 Jun 2013)

fff dijo:


> Si se acaba el oxígeno, si se acaba el agua, si la temperatura de la tierra aumenta, si la tierra se vuelve radiactiva, si volvemos a '1984'... El oro no hace milagros. Curiosamente, mientras la gente se lo crea, los gobiernos sí que hacen milagros... mientras la gente se crea la partida de monopoly, porque cuando se acaba el dinero... imprimes más! (Yo juraria que esa no debía ser una propiedad de lo que se puede considerar dinero)
> PD: Y de bonus, si eres bankero no eres responsable y evitas la cárcel!



esta es la respuesta que dais ante un planteamiento simple y directo?

no te inventes escenarios de falta de oxigeno. los escenarios que algunos predecis (vosotros no yo) en esos escenarios el oro tendra el mismo valor que un saco de patatas, (como ha pasado cuando las cosas se han puesto mal de verdad)

Supongo que soñais con escenarios catastroficos y vosotros teniendo oro comprar edificios enteros y luego se acaba la crisis y sereis ricos... riquisimos...


----------



## Perillán10 (26 Jun 2013)

Me autocito 21/Abril/2013




Perillán10 dijo:


> Con los insultos se empieza a ver el nerviosismo que algunos dicen no tener ya que confian totalmente en sus metales.
> 
> Si el mes que viene pegara otra bajada, *el nerviosismo se irá convirtiendo en fanatismo. *Quien antes hablaba de un futuro cercano, ahora lo van dejando más difuminado, más lejano... yo que a veces me he paseado por estos hilos con opiniones contrarias a los metaleros que animaban a comprar de forma totalmente irresponsable y a veces interesada, y que no me he cebado ni insultado en la bajadas, veo que ahora se defienden ante la evidencia ( 20% de bajada) de nuevo insultando.
> 
> ...




Pero la conspiración sigue en marcha, y no tardaremos mucho en verlo...:rolleye: Esta vez, de nuevo, será en Octubre.


----------



## Buster (26 Jun 2013)

Argumentos nuevos que antes de la bajada no se leían:

- Lo dejaré en herencia.

- Me da igual si sube o si baja porque no es una inversión.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2013)

Hola, Perillán10: Bueno, eso de dejarlo para la jubilación o para los nietos por "obligación" es tu opinión, porque uno se lo puede quitar cuando quiera. Yo hace un par de días le he comprado un lote a un forero, pues también podría haberlo vendido.

Y, en mi caso, y ya lo sabes, la intención es esa: que alguien lo "herede". Y estoy muy convencido de que le "arreglará" parte de su/s vida/s.

Por otro lado, tú al igual que yo, eres aficionado a la Numismática y cuántas veces has pagado "x" muy por encima de lo que vale ese metal. Lo haces -supongo- porque le das un "valor" (me vale el que "quieras"...).

En cuanto a las conspiraciones si tú no crees en ellas para qué vamos a perder el tiempo los dos.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (26 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> esta es la respuesta que dais ante un planteamiento simple y directo?



Esta es la respuesta que he dado a lo que has dicho tu

_el oro no salvará a nadie del foro_

Y yo te he respondido que el oro no hace milagros


----------



## Perillán10 (26 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Perillán10: Bueno, eso de dejarlo para la jubilación o para los nietos por "obligación" es tu opinión, porque uno se lo puede quitar cuando quiera. Yo hace un par de días le he comprado un lote a un forero, pues también podría haberlo vendido.
> 
> Y, en mi caso, y ya lo sabes, la intención es esa: que alguien lo "herede". Y estoy muy convencido de que le "arreglará" parte de su/s vida/s.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas Fernando, 
como ves es una opinión de Abril de 2013, sin intención de hacer sangre. Y como ves se va cumpliendo. Aunque no tiene mérito, a mí la razón me la dan los graficos (por lo menos hasta el momento).
Ya te dije que tu argumento (dejarlo para tus herederos) es irrebatible, lo dices y no tengo porqué pensar que no es así, aunque también es verdad que no conozco muchas inversiones que se hagan con esa intención (y no será por falta de inversiones).

Lo de la numismática, ya lo comenté hace tiempo. No conozco a muchos numismáticos que compren pensando en el valor en plata o en oro de las piezas que compran, aunque quizá con el oro puede darse el caso. Se tasan las piezas en función de muchos aspectos que casi no tienen que ver con el peso o valor del metal. 

Me sorprende también que habléis de que los metales son FINITOS y no os déis cuenta de que para que uno venda otro tiene que comprar y al revés. Aquí, según lo pintáis todos venden con extrañas intenciones. Otra cosa son los cortos que se ponen en los mercados de papel, que algunas veces han salido bien y otras mal. Ej a Soros alguna vez le ha salido muy bien y otras muy mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Muy buenas Fernando,
> como ves es una opinión de Abril de 2013, sin intención de hacer sangre. Y como ves se va cumpliendo. Aunque no tiene mérito, a mí la razón me la dan los graficos (por lo menos hasta el momento).
> Ya te dije que tu argumento (dejarlo para tus herederos) es irrebatible, lo dices y no tengo porqué pensar que no es así, aunque también es verdad que no conozco muchas inversiones que se hagan con esa intención (y no será por falta de inversiones).
> 
> ...



Hola, Perillán10: Efectivamente, el gráfico te está dando la razón. Ahora bien, si esto lo comparamos con otras "inversiones", mientras tú no vendes, ni pierdes ni ganas... Mira, he estado en muchos mercados y los gráficos marcan "tendencias" y éstas suelen revertirse en el tiempo. Podrías decir que los máximos del Oro y la Plata ya se han visto, pero no tenemos ni idea de lo que harán en el futuro, ni tú ni yo... Ahora son claramente bajistas, de eso no cabe duda, pero he visto cosas más aberrantes en los mercados del Café, Cacao, etc. Y sé de lo que hablo y si miras gráficos de largo plazo de esas Materias primas sabrás a lo que me refiero.

Ciertamente, en la Numismática "buscamos" otra "cosa" y cada cuál sabe el qué... Por regla general, y de acuerdo a nuestras posibilidades, nos dedicamos a la moneda histórica. En mi caso sabes que es la moneda romana y también la griega, bien un denario lo que menos tiene es Plata y ya sabes lo que se paga por uno de ellos de tipo "medio" (asequible). Bien, para el resto de la gente no deja de ser una estupidez pagar esa cantidad por "eso". Salvando las "distancias" (porque tampoco es "comparable") eso mismo podría aplicarse a los que opináis contra los MP como "seguro", "reserva de valor", "inversión", etc. El "valor" en el fondo no deja de ser una cuestión de "percepciones", es tan simple como que algo que lo tiene para alguien no lo tiene para otro. Luego, hay muchas "variables" que pondrán las cosas en su "sitio" y acostumbra a suceder.

Vamos, Perillán10, los Metales preciosos o no son FINITOS y eso es innegable, que yo sepa no se "reproducen"... Que los "metaleros", al igual que sucede en la Numismática, "intercambiemos" no significa nada, porque la Plata -ya que soy "platero"- tiene múltiples usos, especialmente industrial y el que menos pesa es el de la "inversión", aunque éste se ha incrementado y ya "veremos" si se "frena".

Perillán, hay muchas "inversiones" que se realizan para dejarlas en "herencia" o para la "jubilación". ¿Qué es un Plan de Pensiones? Ya sabes que puedes recuperarlo o dejarlo en "herencia". Sucede lo mismo con las obras de arte, Numismática y Filatelia, etc., etc. También podrán heredar unas acciones de una multinacional que están fuera de la cotización... y es mi caso.

En fin, Perillán10, el tiempo -y eso es a lo largo de nuestra vida- es el que da y quita razones, pero a cada uno, porque qué nos importan las "inversiones" de aquellos que no conocemos...

Saludos.


----------



## Señor Morales (27 Jun 2013)

soy orero desde el 2003 y leyendo este hilo me entero que estoy arruinado  

compre a 400-600 USD y vendi un tercio de mi posicion en maximos. Con ese dinero diversifique y compre algo de plomo  . Espero ansiosamente que el oro baje a 500-600 USD para comprar algo mas pero me temo que no caera esa breva.


----------



## Marina (27 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Perillán10: Efectivamente, el gráfico te está dando la razón. Ahora bien, si esto lo comparamos con otras "inversiones", mientras tú no vendes, ni pierdes ni ganas...



Argumento que decian continuamente los ladrilleros.... y los que en bolsa pierden la camisa... (curiosamente cuando ganan no suelen decir eso)

mientras no vendas no pierdes... jejeje...

eso dice la banca con los pisos... 

con no actualizar el valor del patrimonio esta todo arreglado,,,, 

desde ese punto de vista eres millonarios ya que tu puedes decir que tu coche vale millones, mientras no vendas vale lo que tu quieras que valga.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2013)

Nada se puede descartar en este mundo... A mí me parece que todo esto es un "tinglado" muy bien montado. Ya se ha visto en otras ocasiones: provocas "pánico" y éste lleva a ventas masivas y objetivo conseguido: Abaratamiento = Almacenamiento. Pero claro eso lo habrán hecho los "poderosos". ¿Sus "nombres"? Los de "siempre"...

Y el plomo es otro metal que siempre ha tenido "valor" y que ojalá no se "generalice"...


----------



## el ganador (27 Jun 2013)

Otra hipótesis aparte de la de la burbuja.

Hace poco era el euro el que estaba en peligro, ahora parece ser el oro (y la plata).

¿No será esto una guerra "euro Vs oro"?

...y en este hipótetico caso, ¿qué bando sería más de fiar?


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Los metaleros no invertimos en oro. Entonces no seríamos metaleros.



A ver si cierras la boca, bocachancla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9346424-post2483.html

Entérate de una vez: no eres el portavoz de nadie, alfeñique mental.







"Se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo".


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A ver, muerto de hambre.
> 
> El metalero tiene siempre oro físico. Para invertir está el oro-papel. Eso no es ser metalero.
> 
> ...





Buster dijo:


> A ver si cierras la boca, bocachancla:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9346424-post2483.html
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, eres un acomplejado de mierda. Que no fueras capaz de ser ingeniero no te justifica para insultar a gente que te damos mil vueltas en todo. Sobre todo intelectualmente, zoquete!


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> te damos mil vueltas en todo



¿Pero tú te estás escuchando? ¿Qué tienes, 5 años?

Has hablado por los demás y te ha salido el tiro por la culata. Ahora te jodes y te aguantas el auto-owned.

Para otra vez aprendes a hablar exclusivamente por ti mismo, algo que la gente normal, con algo de cerebro dentro de la cabeza, aprende antes de los 12 años.

Lo dicho: Te he dejado con el culo al aire delante de todos y ahora te toca tragar saliva. Si fueras medio hombre aceptarías tu error.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 01:11 ----------

Por cierto... "¿Te damos?"

¿Otra vez hablando por los demás? ¿Es que no aprendiste la lección que te di?


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te estás escuchando? ¿Qué tienes, 5 años?
> 
> Has hablado por los demás y te ha salido el tiro por la culata. Ahora te jodes y te aguantas el auto-owned.
> 
> ...



Deja de editar, niñato. Las lecciones te las damos, continuamente, unos cuantos foreros bastante más preparados que tú.

Repite: los metaleros tenemos activos.
Los metaleros protegemos los activos con oro físico.
Los metaleros generamos activos todos los días.

Tú a mí con el culo al aire???... :XX:


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Que necesites usar el plural para reafirmar lo que dices es señal de personalidad débil.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 01:21 ----------

En el hilo de la plata ha quedado patente que te he dejado con el culo al aire. Que no lo quieras reconocer no cambia el hecho de que haya pasado. De hecho si no hubiese pasado no estarías escribiendo como loco y diciendo paridas propias de un niño de 5 años.


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Que necesites usar el plural para reafirmar lo que dices es señal de personalidad débil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 01:21 ----------
> 
> En el hilo de la plata ha quedado patente que te he dejado con el culo al aire. Que no lo quieras reconocer no cambia el hecho de que haya pasado. De hecho si no hubiese pasado no estarías escribiendo como loco y diciendo paridas propias de un niño de 5 años.



Ahora me sale psicólogo!!! :XX:

Vamos a seguir intentándolo: oro físico no es lo mismo que oro papel... lo pillas?


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

¿Y tú pillas que si dices "Nuestra inversión no es el ORO." estás hablando por los demás?

¿Y pillas que nadie te ha pedido que hables en su nombre?

¿Tan zote eres que no lo entiendes?

No se dice "Nuestra", se dice "Mi", cateto.

Que un FP te esté dando clases de gramática debe ser un duro trance para un lelo con el ego tan inflado como tú.


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y tú pillas que si dices "Nuestra inversión no es el ORO." estás hablando por los demás?
> 
> ¿Y pillas que nadie te ha pedido que hables en su nombre?
> 
> ...



Gramática?!?! Tú a mí?!?! :XX:

Lección gratuita del día: usos del plural mayestático, del plural de modestia y del plural de autoría... venga niñato, ya has aprendido algo esta noche.

De nada.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

> Nuestra inversión no es el ORO. El ORO es la protección a los activos que generamos con nuestras inversiones que ya, dependen *de cada uno*.



Lo siento pero no cuela.

Si esto fuera un combate de boxeo tu entrenador ya habría tirado la toalla y estaría recogiendo tus dientes de la lona.


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Gramática?!?! Tú a mí?!?! :XX:
> 
> Lección gratuita del día: usos del plural mayestático, del plural de modestia y del plural de autoría... venga niñato, ya has aprendido algo esta noche.
> 
> De nada.





Buster dijo:


> Lo siento pero no cuela.
> 
> Si esto fuera un combate de boxeo tu entrenador ya habría tirado la toalla y estaría recogiendo tus dientes de la lona.



Sí, sí... los dientes... gramaticales!!!! :XX:


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## Antigona (27 Jun 2013)

Marina sigo esperando fuente de cómo están hechos los cálculos de tu firma, no me parecen nada fiables.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jun 2013)

Maragold, mete a la mascota en ignorados, ese acomplejado no vale tu tiempo...


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Los metaleros no invertimos en oro. Entonces no seríamos metaleros.



No claro, invertis en cangrejos amazonicos!
Deberian ser obligatorias las cadenas en las puertas de los circos para que no se escapen los payasos :XX:


----------



## remonster (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver el seguro contra incendios con ser un tonto de remate?
> 
> Si compraste en 2008 pues en 2010 o 2011 vendes, recoges beneficios y con lo que ganas vuelves a comprar oro, y así tienes más cantidad.
> 
> ...



No tonto....no puedes vender en un trend alcista porque lo más probable es que siga subiendo mucho más y sólo puedas comprar más caro.

Eres tonto de los cojones hasta para el capítulo 0 de trading...

(Oh! Wait! Es cierto que tu tienes bola de cristal y sabes cuando va a corregir...)


----------



## GenEgoista (27 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No claro, invertis en cangrejos amazonicos!
> Deberian ser obligatorias las cadenas en las puertas de los circos para que no se escapen los payasos :XX:



Invertir es gastar dinero en algo que no es dinero con la intención de volver a venderlo en el futuro a cambio de MAS dinero (p.el. un "depósito" bancario).

Para los metaleros el oro es el dinero por excelencia, por eso nosotros no invertimos sino que *desinvertimos *


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> No tonto....no puedes vender en un trend alcista porque lo más probable es que siga subiendo mucho más y sólo puedas comprar más caro.



Claro, claro... el oro nunca baja. :XX:

Lo dije y lo repito: avaricia y estupidez.

Además, como se suelo decir, un tonto y su dinero...

Os jode tener que escuchar todos los tópicos que vosotros habéis repetido en otros hilos, ¿eh?


----------



## remonster (27 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo opino igual.
> 
> Nunca comprendere eso de los metaleros de seguir comprando no importa a que precio. Incluso cuando esta bajando, hablan de seguir comprando para "promediar" la perdida.
> 
> ...



El físico tiene un spread y no se vende ni se compra rápidamente...Además el rebote será tan violento cómo la bajada...lo de comprar en mínimos es un mito.

Y hay otra variable...ya no se puede comprar físico a buen precio cuando uno quiere...la disponibilidad no está allí. El desprenderse del físico te expone a no poder recuperarlo.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

El único rebote violento es el de los foreros que se han pillado los dedos.


----------



## GenEgoista (27 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> El desprenderse del físico te expone a no poder recuperarlo.



Se llama "pérdida de confianza en los futuros" y es lo que está ocurriendo.

En un mercado normal los futuros son más caros que el producto al contado (contango). El que tiene oro físico podía venderlo al contado, comprar un futuro más barato y ganar dinero sin riesgo. Hoy nadie se fía de que el vendedor del contrato le entregue el oro a vencimiento, por eso estamos en "backwardation" y los futuros caen en picado. 

Ya estamos en "backwardation" permanente del oro, lo que debe interpretarse como un derrumbe de la confianza en el mercado de futuros. Los que no tienen ni puta idea ven en ello un "estallido de la burbuja del oro"... acompañado, inexplicablemente (para ellos) por un aumento espectacular de la demanda del metal en mano 

Son tiempos muy interesantes....


----------



## remonster (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Claro, claro... el oro nunca baja. :XX:
> 
> Lo dije y lo repito: avaricia y estupidez.
> 
> ...



Que no, tonto, que no has entendido...

Claro que baja...lo hemos visto y los estamos viendo...pero el trend (=la tendencia) es alcista y eso sigue siendo así mientras los fundamentales no cambien. En tu "brillante" propuesta no has explicado qué haces si vendes y sigue subiendo....¿vuelves a comprar más caro? ¿Te quedas con cara de bobo viendo el tren que se va? (de esto último sois unos cuantos...y luego tenéis que venis a soltar la bilis acumulada...)

Es cierto que el que tengamos pichones como tú comprando monedas de oro hace que deberíamos empezar a pensar vender una parte...


----------



## GenEgoista (27 Jun 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Claro que baja...lo hemos visto y los estamos viendo...pero el trend (=la tendencia) es alcista



No te confundas, el COMEX puede petar por falta de inventario y sus futuros valer cero. En el 2011 ya dije que ocurriría el desacoplo entre físico y futuros, con todas las consecuencias (futuros -> 0).


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> No te confundas, el COMEX puede petar por falta de inventario y sus futuros valer cero. En el 2011 ya dije que ocurriría el desacoplo entre físico y futuros, con todas las consecuencias (futuros -> 0).



¿Y cómo lo ibas a decir si tú no eres Putin y llevas registrado desde el 2013?

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y cómo lo ibas a decir si tú no eres Putin y llevas registrado desde el 2013?
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Multinick en potencia pillado
:XX: :XX:


----------



## GenEgoista (27 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Multinick en potencia pillado



Mas bien otro fallo de lógica del retrasado. Se pueden decir cosas antes del 2013 siempre que no seas mudo o que hayas nacido. Pero el mundo empieza y acaba en burbuja.info para el retrasado, de ahi su _desliz freudiano_ 

Per no me lo citéis que le tengo en ignorados y aquí hablamos del ORO, no de los complejos de un retrasado.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Multinick en potencia pillado
> :XX: :XX:



Es Putin y todo el mundo lo sabe.


----------



## mmm (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Es Putin y todo el mundo lo sabe.



Putin no era el presidente de Rusia?


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Festival del humor.


----------



## maragold (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> No os enteráis de NADA. Pero es que de NADA de NADA.
> Ser un muerto de hambre casapapi es lo que tiene...
> 
> Nuestra inversión no es el ORO. El ORO es la protección a los activos que generamos con nuestras inversiones que ya, dependen de cada uno.
> ...





Rafacoins dijo:


> No claro, invertis en cangrejos amazonicos!
> Deberian ser obligatorias las cadenas en las puertas de los circos para que no se escapen los payasos :XX:



Otro Troll que no sabe leer... sois legión, macho!

(te jodió que no te pillase tus karlillos a 14€?!?!... es que ya tengo demasiados! )


----------



## Marina (27 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> . La primera, es que las afirmaciones de ese forero fueron rebatidas, una por una, creo que en este mismo hilo y/o en el de oro (sin contraargumentos por su parte). Búscalas o pregúntale a genegoista o a monster, que invirtieron tiempo en desmontárselas. .



jojojo, me parto, vaya dos, uno decia cosas como que españa quebraba cada 15 años y que sino tenias oro cada 15 añós eras pobre del todo...

todavia no he visto a nade que argumente nada.... argumente con datos... no con historias de " Iker Jiménez "...


---------------
un argumento que a mi entender roza la idiotez es que el precio del oro fisico y el de los mercados de derivados no tienen nada que ver...

VAmos que aunque el de futuros baje el precio si vas a "la tienda a comprar" aplican otros precios.. 

Siempre e inevitablemente cualquiera de nosotros subestima el número de individuos estúpidos en circulación.


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Jun 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Otro Troll que no sabe leer... sois legión, macho!
> 
> (te jodió que no te pillase tus karlillos a 14€?!?!... es que ya tengo demasiados! )



Si, me jodio muchisimo, desde entonces no doy dormido por las noches.

Por suerte encontre a uno que no era un bolsillotieso como tu, y se las vendi.


----------



## plastic_age (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Precisamente ése es mi argumento.
> 
> ¿Es que ahora además de las pullas
> 
> ...




después de unos meses de no entrar en el foro, he comprobado que todo sigue igual, monster contra buster o al revés, y para saber por qué el precio del oro está tan bajo, cosa que jode a la mayoría de los burbujeros, se ponen a hablar de cosas personales. A quien si encuentro a faltar es a putin.
Burbuja sigue igual, aunque, desgraciadamente, para informarte sigue siendo una buena vía de información, aunque te tengas que quemar las pestañas leyendo cosas que no tienen nada que ver con un foro de economía.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

La próxima vez cita a monster. Citarme siempre a mí cuando supuestamente se quiere llamar la atención sobre ambas partes es cansino.


----------



## plastic_age (27 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> La próxima vez cita a monster. Citarme siempre a mí cuando supuestamente se quiere llamar la atención sobre ambas partes es cansino.





Buster, para tí no es cansino nada, 16.990 mensajes debe ser un récord para alguien que mire este foro.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Putin es GenEgoista.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 17:15 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> Buster, para tí no es cansino nada, 16.990 mensajes debe ser un récord para alguien que mire este foro.



Si llevo tantos posts es porque casi nunca dejo sin respuesta las estupideces de los demás. Como ahora, ¿ves?


----------



## Ninonino (27 Jun 2013)

Venga, Buster, un poquito más y llegas a los 17.000.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (27 Jun 2013)

buster, buster, buster............. bute, bute


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Festival multinick.


----------



## Ninonino (27 Jun 2013)

En mi caso no, Buster. Yo sólo suelo escribir cuando tengo algo interesante que aportar. Leo mucho y escribo poco.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (27 Jun 2013)

En mi caso tpco buster. No escribo nunca ni para comprar, por ahora y hasta ahora por pesado cono.


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2013)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Ninonino está en tu lista de ignorados.
Este mensaje esta oculto porque ankiugoodmorningankalacri está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jun 2013)

No hace mucho se oia por ahí, que "Horoh a 3.000 $/oz." ya en sus pantallash...y ni ha llegado a 2.000 $....que si que ya veremos en el 2040, pero de momento zasca...:rolleye:


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2013)

En algún post anterior he leído comentarios sobre Mike Maloney y por curiosidad he buscado cosas suyas. La verdad me ha parecido bastante interesante. No es un metalero como los de foro (el horo siempre va parriba), simplemente da razones por las que el cree que el oro y la plata están infravalorados y las razones por las que piensa que van a subir en los próximos años. También habla que habrá una subida final en plan burbuja (donde hay que vender) y que luego se desplomará.

La web es Buy Gold and Silver, Sell Gold and Silver - GoldSilver.com si buscais un poco por internet hay un dvd que esta bastante bien (es lo que yo he visto). Si conseguís el ebook, me pasáis el link..


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Lo de que los metaleros del foro dicen eso de que siempre va para arriba ¿lo puedes justificar quoteando intervenciones de LA MAYORIA de los mismos, o tal vez es un argumento ex-culo ?
> 
> Porque la postura de la mayoría es que hay un riesgo antes de que el sistema financiero se descarajote, y una inflación fuerte haga perder mucho poder adquisitivo, y entonces el oro es un seguro.
> 
> Y como te digo, identificar eso con "el horo va siempre parriba" es un razonamiento digno del ano, como mínimo.



jajaja, haces honor a tu firma "quality trolling".

En este mismo hilo tienes de donde quotear.

De todas formas, yo me refiero a que Maloney habla de "ciclos" del oro y la plata y el mismo dice que no es "metalero", que se la sopla y que cuando se dispare hay que vender y comprar.....real estate. :8:

En cualquier caso y siguiendo tu estilo de "metaforas", las opiniones son como los culos...


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Bueno, hombre, entonces exprésate mejor. Pero te invito a que te leas los hilos oficiales del oro a ver si después mantienes eso de que decimos que "el horo siempre parriba".
> 
> Hay gente que juega con oro papel, como una inversión más, y cada cual es un mundo. También encontrarás en los hilos oficiales, si tienes paciencia referencias abundantes a Maloney y a otros...



Yo tengo algo de oro y plata, bueno ahora menos ya que me robaron en casa. No es mala inversión, pero tiene pegas importantes, entre ellas que te lo robe un hijo p.

De todas formas la corrección actual es muy importante para un bien con la supuesta estabilidad y seguridad del oro. También es curioso que aunque durante el 2013 se ha seguido imprimiendo en todo el mundo (en Japon como si lo fueran a prohibir) esta siendo un año malisimo para la cotización del oro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jun 2013)

lucky starr dijo:


> En algún post anterior he leído comentarios sobre Mike Maloney y por curiosidad he buscado cosas suyas. La verdad me ha parecido bastante interesante. No es un metalero como los de foro (el horo siempre va parriba), simplemente da razones por las que el cree que el oro y la plata están infravalorados y las razones por las que piensa que van a subir en los próximos años. También habla que habrá una subida final en plan burbuja (donde hay que vender) y que luego se desplomará.
> 
> La web es Buy Gold and Silver, Sell Gold and Silver - GoldSilver.com si buscais un poco por internet hay un dvd que esta bastante bien (es lo que yo he visto). Si conseguís el ebook, me pasáis el link..



Hace años que los metaleros conocemos a Maloney, y la estupidez de que el oro siempre sube no lo he leido de ningun metalero, solo lo afirman (argumento del hombre de paja) la media docena de trolles antioro que parasitan estos hilos.

En resumen, has empezado a descubrir lo que hace años que defendemos, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena...


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2013)

Lo que si empieza a dar miedo es el parecido con la gráfica de los años 70-80.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Vaya, lo siento te robaran en casa y justo fueras a tener ahí el oro. Lo que dices sí, es chocante. Pero ten en cuenta que hay infinito oro papel y poco oro de verdad, o sea, el mercado es un cachondeo. ¿Por qué este año es diferente? Porque el cachondeo ha ido in crescendo y los países están empezando a pedir que les devuelvan su oro, entonces el oro-papel cae, y el precio se pone así.
> 
> Por otro lado, el Baltic Dry Index se está recuperando y ha roto una directriz bajista, superando los 1000 puntos. Claro, que viene de más de 10000 creo (hablo de memoria). Entonces si la economía se recupera y va hasta el infinito y más allá, pues los juegos en futuros hacen que los inversores vendan sus fondos de oro papel.
> 
> ...



Si, el oro papel si que me parece una estafa, si al final no hay oro..buff!


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

lucky starr dijo:


> En algún post anterior he leído comentarios sobre Mike Maloney y por curiosidad he buscado cosas suyas. La verdad me ha parecido bastante interesante. No es un metalero como los de foro (el horo siempre va parriba), simplemente da razones por las que el cree que el oro y la plata están infravalorados y las razones por las que piensa que van a subir en los próximos años. *También habla que habrá una subida final en plan burbuja (donde hay que vender) y que luego se desplomará*.
> 
> La web es Buy Gold and Silver, Sell Gold and Silver - GoldSilver.com si buscais un poco por internet hay un dvd que esta bastante bien (es lo que yo he visto). Si conseguís el ebook, me pasáis el link..





lucky starr dijo:


> Lo que si empieza a dar miedo es el parecido con la gráfica de los años 70-80.



A destiempo pero lo has pillado. La burbuja que se inflo durante tantos años ya ha explotado hace un año.
Ten cuidado con los consejos que te den los "foreros expertos" de por aqui. La mitad de ellos son vendedores de oro que luego te terminan posteando un vinculo a "una web de referencia del foro" (comprobado) y la otra mitad son pillados que no aceptan que los tiempos del oro han pasado y siguen comprando para "promediar perdidas"


----------



## mmm (28 Jun 2013)

Pero, entonces, ¿compro oro o no?


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> eres un cerdo.
> 
> Andorrano, por favor, confirma o desmiente que los que ponemos referencias a tu web trabajamos para ti.
> 
> Rafacoins, eres un cerdo.



uhhhh a tocado algo sensible???::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Jun 2013)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo tengo algo de oro y plata, bueno ahora menos ya que me robaron en casa. No es mala inversión, pero tiene pegas importantes, entre ellas que te lo robe un hijo p.



Son sus costumbres albanokosovares, y hay que respetarlas, sobretodo si no quieres que te dejen la cara así:







O que directamente se lleven tu cabeza como souvenir, como hicieron algunos militares del "glorioso" ejército albanokosovar en la masacre de Gracko:







Ahhh, el siempre llamativo y fácilmente detectable oro... ¿cuándo aprenderéis?


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Si, el respeto a la verdad y a la realidad. ¿Te resulta muy extraño, o a los malnacidos os da igual todo?



No se la verdad que hay mucho hijo de la gran puta suelto por este foro.:no:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> uhhhh a tocado algo sensible???::



Eso parece


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> eres un cerdo.
> 
> Andorrano, por favor, confirma o desmiente que los que ponemos referencias a tu web trabajamos para ti.
> 
> ...



Cerdo sera tu abuela, yo no he nombrado a nadie. 
Y si es cierto que hay muchos intereses economicos en medio de tanto fanatismo. 
Mas cerdo es quien con ideas de beneficiarse, intenta convencer a la gente de un foro que compre un activo que esta en caida, eso si que es un cerdo y no alguien que da su opinion desinteresada


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Sí, ha tocado el respeto a la verdad, malnacido.



Aquí muchos somos vendeburras, pero algunos no nos molestamos en intentar mantener un falso halo de imparcialidad. Por eso no me pongo a insultar como un loco cuando alguien dirige un dedo acusador hacia mi y me espeta un "tú promueves a Bitcoin". Por supuesto que lo hago. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo haría y no intento ocultarlo. Incluso he vendido a miembros del foro cuando todavía me quedaban fuera del coldwallet. No hay por qué avergonzarse de promover lo que uno cree. Yo promuevo abiertamente Bitcoin y no me avergüenzo de ello, así que no te avergüences tú de ser la putilla del andorrano. :XX:


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Vaya, pensaba que este hilo era para seguir el precio del oro y su caída, y no un lugar para insultarse mutuamente. De cualquier manera, el que haya comprado oro hace un par de años ha perdido más de un 35% de su "poder adquisitivo". Y sigue bajando.



Ten cuidado..que eso lo dicen los malnacidos..es mejor decir que el oro es un valor refugio.Te convierte automáticamente en experto metalero y en rico.


----------



## jaimito2 (28 Jun 2013)

Llamo al orden al administrador del foro para que banee a todos estos que tienen la boca tan sucia. Vaya mierda de país.


----------



## No Disparen (28 Jun 2013)

El dinero viene y va... pero la educación y el respeto permanece.
No entiendo ni a los que escriben para insultar, ni a los que escriben para no añadir un argumento interesante.

Mejoremos, please.


----------



## Ricitos (28 Jun 2013)

El oro nunca baja ...


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Rafacoins, eres un cerdo, por calumniador. (Edito, porque había pedido a El Andorrano que confirmase o desmintiese, pero la verdad, es que no tiene por qué entrar en insidias de gentuza como esta).
> 
> Esto no se puede consentir. Si van a empezar las calumnias, una de dos: o se pone remedio por parte de moderación, o pasamos a dar nuestra opinión en otra parte. Hay que ser cerdo (y es el segundo cerdazo tras buster, otro cerdo que calumnió) que acusa a foreros que no tienen el menor interés en que nadie compre o venda nada en ningún sitio concreto.



¿Y qué hay de tus calumnias, como cuando dices de un forero que no tiene ni una onza, por ejemplo?

Ves la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio, chivato.

Ya hay que ser un hijo de la gran hipócrita...

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:01 ----------




No Disparen dijo:


> El dinero viene y va... pero la educación y el respeto permanece.
> No entiendo ni a los que escriben para insultar, ni a los que escriben para no añadir un argumento interesante.
> 
> Mejoremos, please.



En el 2008, cuando yo me uní al foro, el hilo del oro y los metaleros que había por aquella época ya eran unos malnacidos que insultaban a todo aquel que no estuviera de acuerdo con ellos.

Invito a cualquiera a que lea mis primeros mensajes que escribí en el hilo oficial del oro y que vea qué tipo de respuestas recibí.

A mí en un foro no me pisa ningún hijo de puta.


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Jun 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No hace mucho se oia por ahí, que "Horoh a 3.000 $/oz." ya en sus pantallash...y ni ha llegado a 2.000 $....que si que ya veremos en el 2040, pero de momento zasca...:rolleye:



No lo recuerdas bien, se hablaba de $9.000 oro y $300 de plata y 10 karlillos un piso de 90m2.

Hay que hacer memoria amigo.

No hace tanto que se hablaba de 5000.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/423416-segundo-ataque-contra-oro-3.html

y de 8000.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/348421-plata-hilo-oficial-v-96.html


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No lo recuerdas bien, se hablaba de $9.000 oro y $300 de plata y *10 karlillos un piso de 90m2*.



Una de las trampas intelectuales mas deshonestas que utilizan algunos es descontextualizar una afirmación (hiperbólica o humorística) hecha por un forero puntualmente y, posteriormente, atribuirla como afirmación habitual al colectivo metalero.

Pero en el caso en negrita, incluso esto me cuesta creer, por lo que le agradecería que quoteara o linkara dicho disparate, o deberé asumir que es usted un mentiroso.


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una de las trampas intelectuales mas deshonestas que utilizan algunos es descontextualizar una afirmación (hiperbólica o humorística) hecha por un forero puntualmente y, posteriormente, atribuirla como afirmación habitual al colectivo metalero.
> 
> Pero en el caso en negrita, incluso esto me cuesta creer, por lo que le agradecería que quoteara o linkara dicho disparate, o deberé asumir que es usted un mentiroso.



EstudianteTesorero, disparates peores se han dicho en este foro con los karlillos. Y no hace tanto, 2 años maximo, hay que hacer mas memoria.

Que no lo encuentre no me convierte en mentiroso, puede haber sido borrado, editado, movido ... este buscador es un poco pedestre. Pero tampoco me importa que me llames mentiroso porque diga "que alguien dijo que 10 karlillos = piso 90m2". Cualquier que lea este foro sabe que se dicen cosas peores a diario pero como son "optimistas" nadie dice nada (breton es inocente, madmax is coming, curar las enfermedades con agua y bicarbonato ...) y nos olvidamos pronto.

Para abrir boca te dejo unos hilos muy interesantes sobre las equivalencias pisos y plata.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uanto-costado-plata-casa-a-de-historia-2.html



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Calcula un sueldo de 1 onza a 3 a la semana para cubrir los sueldos de la clase trabajadora (jefecillos incluidos)y un piso "normal" con sus diferentes tamaños y alguna horquilla de calidades, que valga un año de sueldo del que se lo compra ( que gana de 1 a 3 Oz semana)
> 
> *De 2 a 6 Kg de plata deben llegar para adquirir una vivienda de clase media baja *o lo que venía siendo un currela; es decir pisos de 2 a 4 habitaciones en zonas no de lujo.



EstudianteTesorero, tienes razon soy un mentiroso, 1 piso de 90m2 nunca valdria 10 k12. Valdria 2 kilos de plata algo bastante probable, mil perdones por mi exageración, pero es que el alzheimer me juega malas pasadas.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1316209-post8.html



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dentro de no demasiado tiempo valdrá una fortuna: *Valdrá 2kg de Plata*.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (28 Jun 2013)

El oro baja pero el bute sube y supera los 17.000. 

bute , bute , bute.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 15:06 ----------

La plata baja y el bute sube con fuerza dando pedos a la porra. Q injusta es la vida. 

bute, bute, bute.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 15:07 ----------

Abajo el oro, abajo la plata y viva la FP. 

bute, bute, bute.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 15:10 ----------

Buster deja de tocar lo q le cuelga a gamusino:


"Lo peor de los ignorantes no es su ignoracia, sino el pretender saber de tantas y tantas cosas de las que no tienen ni idea" 


bute, bute , bute.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Jun 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> El oro baja pero el bute sube y supera los 17.000.
> 
> bute , bute , bute.



Lol. ¿Que es el bute?


----------



## mmm (28 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lol. ¿Que es el bute?



¿¿¿¿No sabes qué es el bute????

Yo tampoco


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Jun 2013)

mmm dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿No sabes qué es el bute????
> 
> Yo tampoco



¿Entonces solo esta trolleando? :XX: Por un momento pense que era algun metal extraño.

Vale, viva el bute.


----------



## mmm (28 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Entonces solo esta trolleando? :XX: Por un momento pense que era algun metal extraño.
> 
> Vale, viva el bute.



¡¡¡¡Viva!!!!

Trollear mola, a ver si le voy a coger el gusto a cagar posts como hacen tantos. No, me niego


----------



## lucky starr (28 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> A destiempo pero lo has pillado. La burbuja que se inflo durante tantos años ya ha explotado hace un año.
> Ten cuidado con los consejos que te den los "foreros expertos" de por aqui. La mitad de ellos son vendedores de oro que luego te terminan posteando un vinculo a "una web de referencia del foro" (comprobado) y la otra mitad son pillados que no aceptan que los tiempos del oro han pasado y siguen comprando para "promediar perdidas"



A mi me da igual que suba o baje, el oro que tengo esta comprado en los 90, el que tenía (ahora lo tiene algún hijo de puta) eran joyas compradas en el 2005-2006.

Me preocupan mas otras cosas...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jun 2013)

Dos puntualizaciones:

1) 10 karlillos son 160gr de plata, el post de cegador habla de 16.000 ozs de plata, es decir, 500 Kg de plata, lo que supone una exageración de x3.000 veces.

2) eso lo dijo un forero puntualmente, y no es "premisa" habitual de los metaleros

Por lo que cuando se intenta discutir con un mínimo de sentido y rigor, es tramposo adjudicar al oponente afirmaciones estúpidas que nunca ha dicho. Y hacer referencia a los "metaleros" que creen que 10 Karlillos pueden comprar un piso de 90m, cuando la realidad es que alguien dijo puntualmente que valdria 30.000 Karlillos, es una demagogia que distorsiona todo el debate.

Acepto que era una hipérbole humorística, lastima que no fuera explícita, pero descalificaciones colectivas hacia los metaleros como esta las utilizan diariamente Buster, Marina y Rafacoins, ... y ya cansa tanta mentira tramposa cuando se intenta discutir argumentadamente.




gamusino30 dijo:


> EstudianteTesorero, disparates peores se han dicho en este foro con los karlillos. Y no hace tanto, 2 años maximo. Hay que hacer mas memoria.
> 
> Que no lo encuentre no me convierte en mentiroso, puede haber sido borrado, editado, movido ... este buscador es un poco pedestre. Pero tampoco me importa que me llames mentiroso porque diga "que alguien dijo que 10 karlillos = piso 90m2". Cualquier que lea este foro sabe que se dicen cosas peores a diario (breton es inocente, el madmax, curar las enfermedades con agua y bicarbonato ...) y nos olvidamos pronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Dos puntualizaciones:
> 
> 1) 10 karlillos son 160gr de plata, el post de cegador habla de 16.000 ozs de plata, es decir, 500 Kg de plata, lo que supone una exageración de x3.000 veces.
> 
> ...



Te he citado uno que habla de 2 kilos de plata.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1316209-post8.html

64,3 onzas. Tampoco estaba tan desencaminado.

En ningun momento dije que esas barbaridades representen al "colectivo" metalero, dije que se han leido aqui, junto con otras muchas peores. Y no se dicen tan puntualmente, se decian y dicen de forma ciclica.

Lo que me hace gracia es que si alguien dice que el oro llegara a 9.000 no se diga nada (aunque se sobreentienda que es una exageracion), pero si alguien se rie de esas cifras le ataqueis llamandole troll. Eso es lo que defiende Buster entre otras cosas, "que no medis con el mismo rasero el optimismo y el pesimismo".

Por cierto, Buster no es un troll, a ver cuando os dais cuenta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Por cierto, Buster no es un troll, a ver cuando os dais cuenta.



Buster es un troll, no por su opinión, sino por su actitud (no tiene la menor intención de dialogar) y su técnica:

1) respuestas compulsivas al 90% de los comentarios del hilo
2) respuestas breves, chistosas, irónicas o cínicas, en el 90% de los casos
3) cuando simula argumentar recurre en exceso a la demagogia y a la falacia dle hombre de paja
4) utiliza el argumento X y su opuesto sin ninguna coherencia, solo como provocación
5) sus faltas de respeto, mas o menos velada, rapidamente escalan a insultos explícitos cuando alguien le entra al trapo

El problema de buster es que ha recibido tantos palos, algunos justificados y otros no, que ya es un tema personal, de ego, de perro apaleado que se lame las heridas y que se intenta consolar "ganando" sus escaramuzas dialécticas con demagogia y chistecillos.

Hace un año entré en estos hilos sin ningún prejuicio, viendo los palos que recibía, y siendo yo ingenuo, creí que se trataba de malas interpretaciones y intercedí a favor suyo y intenté explicarle porque sus aportaciones eran tan mal recibidas ... a los pocos intercambios vi que es como un perro que ha sufrido maltratos y muerde a quien le intenta ayudar, no diferencia mano amiga de enemiga, es él contra todos aquel que no se una a su batalla personal contra 2 o 3 foreros que le tienen obsesionado.

Edito: el resto luego, ya te he respondido por privado.


----------



## plastic_age (28 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Putin es GenEgoista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 17:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Como ahora veo que me has dicho estúpido por todo el morro.
Menos mal que hay la opción de ignorar, que tienes una mala leche encima del cuerpo, joer, te iría bien un buen polvo y se te quitan las cojudeces


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

Si yo soy un troll por mi actitud, el resto que insultan también son trolls.

A mí me vale.


----------



## maragold (28 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Te he citado uno que habla de 2 kilos de plata.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1316209-post8.html
> 
> ...



Hola paisano!

Buster es un Troll, como explica perfectamente EstudianteTesorero. Y yo caí en sus garras trolleras hace un par de noches... :o

Aquí se han soltado barbaridades, pero el grueso de los metaleros habituales creo que somo coherentes con el valor que le damos al oro.

Por cierto, estoy decidido a meter TODO el activo generado este mes, que ya lo tengo en la mano, en ORO (físico, of course!!! )


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

maragold: No seas troll. Tú quisiste ser el portavoz y nadie te dio permiso.

Si yo soy un troll, otros son mentirosos compulsivos.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 16:30 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buster es un troll, no por su opinión, sino por su actitud (no tiene la menor intención de dialogar) y su técnica:
> 
> 1) respuestas compulsivas al 90% de los comentarios del hilo
> 2) respuestas breves, chistosas, irónicas o cínicas, en el 90% de los casos
> ...



1) Sí, respondo a cada uno de los insultos y de los ataques que recibo. ¿Algún problema con eso?

Si nadie se metiese conmigo no tendría que responder.

2) Mis respuestas son breves porque no soy tan tonto de llegar al punto de perder demasiado tiempo con gente que no lo merece.

3) ¿Que yo simulo argumentar?

Lo mismo puedo decir yo de vosotros.

4) Yo tengo algo de lo que vosotros carecéis: coherencia.

Llevo desde 2008 manteniendo la misma postura. No cambio como una veleta como han hecho otros: que si dejo el oro en herencia, que yo no especulo porque es un seguro, etc. etc.

5) Mis faltas de respeto son producto de la falta de respeto hacia mi persona. 

¿Tú has visto que yo le haya faltado al respeto a Sr.Mojón, hydra69, o cualquier otro usuario que no me haya faltado al respeto previamente?

Y podría seguir y seguir, pero creo que queda claro que puedo rebatir todos y cada uno de tus "argumentos".

Y para demostrar que digo la verdad, piensa por un momento que banearan a monster, aceitunator, Putin/GenEgoista, etc... ¿Me ves insultado a alguien? No, ¿verdad? Pues entonces ya sabes de dónde parte el problema, otra cosa es que no quieras reconocerlo porque eres demasiado amigo de tus "amigos".


----------



## plastic_age (28 Jun 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buster es un troll, no por su opinión, sino por su actitud (no tiene la menor intención de dialogar) y su técnica:
> 
> 1) respuestas compulsivas al 90% de los comentarios del hilo
> 2) respuestas breves, chistosas, irónicas o cínicas, en el 90% de los casos
> ...






Yo también intenté ayudarlo en una pelea con putin y me mordió la mano a mi.
Ignorarlo y punto.
Y ya que estoy: Sólo entro en el foro para saber por qué baja el oro y si va a subir. Si alguien me contesta yo no muerdo.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (28 Jun 2013)

Rastani dice:


----------



## plastic_age (28 Jun 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Rastani dice:



No entiendo de gráfico: ¿me lo pueden explicar en palabras?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (28 Jun 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> No entiendo de gráfico: ¿me lo pueden explicar en palabras?




Que es posible que el Oro se ponga a 980$ Onza, el articulo aqui: 

Gold at $1100? Try $980 This Year! | Doomed Gold Mining Stocks Revealed | Leadingtrader.com


----------



## plastic_age (28 Jun 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Que es posible que el Oro se ponga a 980$ Onza, el articulo aqui:
> 
> Pero si todo está a punto para que suba: Un bien finito, que se respalda a sí mismo, cada vez más gente quiere tener un poco en casa o en el banco, y los indios (de la India) lo veneran, los chinos tampoco le hacen asco al oro, y he mencionado las dos naciones más pobladas del planeta... ¿está el precio amañado sí o no?
> Los vende oro perderían dinero: pueden pagar a los clientes ahora unos 18$ onza el oro 18K, mañana se lo compran a 15$ la onza, si están bien informados perderán dinero con el tiempo.... o no?


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> plastic_age dijo:
> 
> 
> > El oro sí, pero esa gráfica corresponde al COMEX, y corresponde al precio de los futuros del oro, esto es, "oro"-papel. Se ha dado un abuso de que se han creado derivados para dar cobertura al oro de 100 tierras (al menos, del extraído), de manera que esos contratos de futuro tienen poco valor. La gente ha empezado a tomar conciencia cuando los países han empezado a pedir su oro, y los particulares también. Si no hubiera sido así, el juego hubiera podido continuar.
> ...


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator: ¿Por qué cuando tú dices que no tengo ni una onza no estás difamando? ¿Por qué no dices nada sobre los que te dan thanks?

Eres un hipócrita de mierda y solo tienes derecho a callarte.

Hasta ahora solo era yo, una única voz, la que os ponía en su sitio. Ahora te jode que haya más usuarios que os pongan en su sitio.


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Rafacoins dijo:
> 
> 
> > Solicito a todas las personas de bien que reporten a este individuo.
> ...


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Rastani dice:



Creo que es absurdo intentar hacer Análisis Técnico sobre algo tan manipulado como el precio del oro.

En el precio del oro hay fuerzas enormes tirando en direcciones opuestas, y a una de ellas se le están acabando las pilas, es imposible hacerle AT a eso.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

Para decirlo alto y claro: 

La gente como aceitunator que insulta y se hacen los ofendidos cuando les responden con insultos son unos mierdas y unos cobardes. 

¡Empezad por no insultar vosotros!

Estos mierdecillas son los primeros en escribir mentiras sobre otros usuarios, acusándolos de no tener lo que tienen, pero si alguien dice algo de ellos tratan de organizar baneos.

¡Sois escoria y la gente está hasta la polla de vosotros!

La gente que se arrima a aceitunator, como EstudianteTesorero, no son peores que ellos, pero casi. Ven los insultos que parten de un grupo pero solo llaman la atención cuando yo u otras personas responden a los insultos.

Esta gente también son unos mierdas sin objetividad alguna.

A todos estos mierdas les digo: iros del foro y dejad a la gente de bien en paz. Sois vosotros los que siempre empezáis las trifulcas y las provocaciones, algunas veces por cosas tan simples como que alguien dice algo con lo que no estáis de acuerdo.

*¡MIERDAS, IROS DEL FORO!*


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> aceitunator: ¿Por qué cuando tú dices que no tengo ni una onza no estás difamando? ¿Por qué no dices nada sobre los que te dan thanks?
> 
> Eres un hipócrita de mierda y solo tienes derecho a callarte.
> 
> Hasta ahora solo era yo, una única voz, la que os ponía en su sitio. Ahora te jode que haya más usuarios que os pongan en su sitio.



El tio este no contaba con que algun dia alguien se tomara una tarde para pillarle la IP... Bienvenido al siglo XXI, ahora todo se sabe.
Ya verás, poco tardara en responder con su arsenal de nicks 

... Desgraciado


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2013)

missmarie dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Les recomiendo que inviertan en Oro con Emgoldex
> Emgoldex es una empresa alemana, que está en colaboración con los Emiratos Árabes y su actividad es comprar oro por mayor y venderlo por menor, ofreciéndonos una oportunidad de ganar grandes beneficios
> La inversión es segura, todo se paga por transferencia bancaria.
> ...



*Esta prohibido anunciar estafas piramidales en este foro. ban, plz.*


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Rafacoins dijo:
> 
> 
> > Solicito a todas las personas de bien que reporten a este individuo.
> ...


----------



## Arctic (28 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> aceitunator rex dijo:
> 
> 
> > Edita edita que no lo ha visto nadie ( Ayer, 23:51Hs.) ...
> ...


----------



## Marina (28 Jun 2013)

missmarie dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Les recomiendo que inviertan en Oro con Emgoldex
> Emgoldex es una empresa alemana, que está en colaboración con los Emiratos Árabes y su actividad es comprar oro por mayor y venderlo por menor, ofreciéndonos una oportunidad de ganar grandes beneficios
> La inversión es segura, todo se paga por transferencia bancaria.
> ...



eso es imposible, el oro fisico real no se vende... ese esta a 10.000 euros la onza, NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO VENDERÍA ORO...
el que pierde valor es el de los futuros, el oro de papel.


----------



## PCH1111 (28 Jun 2013)

Interesante artículo:


* Sigue cayendo el oro, ¿hasta cuándo?*

En el actual mundo existen 2 grandes fuerzas emocionales que mueven a cualquier mercado, y en especial los mercados financieros: miedo y ambición.

Ambos factores o fuerzas son los responsables de los grandes colapsos financieros y de las burbujas más absurdas de que se tenga registro. Y es que la totalidad de los inversionistas suelen cometer siempre el mismo error de auto convencerse de que no pueden estar equivocados.

Sin embargo, esto representa una enorme oportunidad para una minoría de inversionitas que desde fuera observan cómo el resto se dirige en dirección contraria a la de sus propios intereses, como si se tratara del viejo mito del suicidio colectivo de los “lemmings”. De ahí que esta situación tenga un desenlace invariable: ganan pocos, pierden muchos.

Vemos reflejada esta situación en el mercado del oro. El mierdo y el pánico hacen de los inversores más apalancados, ingenuos, crédulos y desesperados, víctimas consentidas que salen a venderlo todo. Ellos son las “manos débiles”, presas de aquellos que manipulan el mercado a su antojo con grandes ventas de oro y plata papel, para engañar con su falso mensaje: 

El oro es una “reliquia barbárica”, una simple materia prima cuyo valor se desvanece. 

Mientras tanto, las manos fuertes sacan provecho en el mercado de metal físico, ansiando y comprando a precio de ganga lo que nadie quiere, abordando el barco que supuestamente “se hunde”. ¿Qué saben ellos que los demás no? Nada más allá del alcance del sentido común.

¿Hasta cuándo seguirá cayendo el precio del oro?
Jim Rogers, autor del libro “Hot Commodities” y creador del Rogers International Commodity Index (índice de futuros de materias primas), ha expresado en numerosas ocasiones su visión pesimista sobre el devenir económico-financiero, y positiva respecto a productos agrícolas, metales preciosos, entre otros; a causa de las irresponsables políticas expansionistas de los Bancos Centrales, y de gobiernos que pretenden estimular la economía con gasto público.

En particular sobre el oro, Rogers comparte una visión optimista para el mediano y largo plazo. En sendas entrevistas recientes con Tekoa Da Silva y el portal Hard Assets Investor, ha dicho cosas que no se pueden pasar por alto, como que “no se ha visto todavía una burbuja en el precio del oro”.
No existe una burbuja en el precio del oro, en el momento en que exista de verdad, veremos en las calles tiendas de "Vendo oro" en lugar de las actuales "Compro oro y plata". 

Todos los grandes mercados alcistas terminan en ese frenesí. Como decíamos, el ciclo de siempre: pierden los “lemmings”, ganan las “manos fuertes” que invirtieron en valor, no solo en el precio.

Por eso Rogers dice que sí presta atención a lo que está pasando, que sabe que el oro está colapsando, pero que no escucha a otras personas que tratan de convencerlo de que el metal está acabado, para no cometer el mismo error. Recomienda descubrir qué ha bajado más y dónde está la mayoría de pesimistas.


Por primera vez en años, Rogers ha declarado de forma abierta esta semana que compró oro, pues asegura que cuando tienes este tipo de liquidación forzada, te estás acercando al fondo, tal vez no al fondo final, pero ciertamente a un fondo.

Asimismo, debemos considerar que los precios del oro y la plata ya se encuentran por debajo de sus costos de producción, lo que implica que las provisiones de ambos metales se irán limitando cada vez más, en un contexto en el cual las existencias físicas siguen desplazándose de Occidente a Oriente – sobre todo India y China, de donde no volverán.

De igual modo, la estrechez del mercado físico se hace evidente con el fenómeno de “backwardation”, que en última instancia derivará en el colapso del mercado de futuros.

No sé si hay más pesimistas en plata, oro o en azúcar en este momento. Pero donde quiera que ellos estén, es donde ustedes deberían mirar e intentar no estar.


Fuente : Rankia


----------



## Marina (28 Jun 2013)

Vaya memez la de ese experto, dice que si hay tiendas de "compro oro" es por que no hay burbuja, que si hubiera burbuja habria "vendo oro"

vaya memo...

Las tiendas tienen un margen comercial, lo que quieren es que haya movimiento...

¿o cuando la burbuja inmobiliaria no habia cientos, miles, millones de personas que querian vender? y por eso ya no habia burbuja... 
vaya memo.

por cierto que margenes tienen los intermediarios que compran/venden?

5% a la compra y 5% a la venta?
Es importante ya que su margen es una perdida directa.


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Jun 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Rafacoins dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo ni conozco a aceitunator ni te conozco a ti. Si un forero me preguntase donde comprar oro como en el post que citas, habría contestado lo mismo que él ya que andorrano funciona de lujo. No creo que sea algo reprochable y menos por un semoviente como tú, que lo único que sabes hacer es dar rienda suelta a tus frustraciones y complejos escribiendo chorradas.
> ...


----------



## Arctic (29 Jun 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Arctic dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si y no...
> ...


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Tu eres imbécil. Aunque yo tampoco soy muy listo, he vuelto a cometer el error de hablar con un tieso. Ve a comprarte 5.000 euros en acciones del Santander como pones en otro hilo, muerto de hambre. Yo te paso al ignore y doy esto por zanjado.



Si no eres muy listo como te puedes permitir el lujo de ir llamando imbecil a la gente?¿?¿? : o lo que es peor decirles en lo que tienen que invertir ::


----------



## ransomraff (29 Jun 2013)

Mensaje de la moderación:​
*¿¿¿Pero que mierda es esta???*

3 paginas metiéndoos unos con otros como dos bandas de niños de 3º de primaria.

No voy a revisar cada post a ver si pongo una tarjeta por un "imbécil" o por otro similar. O por acusaciones seguramente con ningún fundamento. O por pesado.

Voy a poner este hilo en "favoritos", al que siga contestando con cosas que nada tengan que ver con la temática, baneo.

Artic
Rafacoins
Aceitunator
Buster
Daros por aludidos.



PD. Y aprended a quotear a la gente.


----------



## Marina (29 Jun 2013)

Marina dijo:


> por cierto que margenes tienen los intermediarios que compran/venden?
> 
> 5% a la compra y 5% a la venta?
> Es importante ya que su margen es una perdida directa.




me autocito a ver si en vez de pelear alguien responde.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Jun 2013)

*@marina*

La fuente de tu cita, por curiosidad?


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Jun 2013)

Yo he conocido a tiendas de Coininvestdirect, Ciode, El Andorrano y otras a traves de este foro. 
Estas referencias me han sido útiles.

Sigo pensando que el oro y la plata son una buena inversión a largo plazo; aunque, me repito, la mejor inversión es la buena gente.


----------



## Marina (29 Jun 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> *@marina*
> 
> La fuente de tu cita, por curiosidad?



Pues tendria que rebuscar, pero el oro en 1800 estaba a 25 dolares, en 2006 estaba a 600, significa que 1 DOLAR DE 1800 se habria convertido en 24. con la subida actual de la burbuja/oro 1 dolar serian 48... (no parece ninguna rentabilidad extraordinaria.)

(los dos datos pudes buscarlos y veras si son ciertos) en algunos post puse enlaces a libros con estadísticas...

El Dow jones industrial (es el primer grafico que encontré) estaba en 1900 en 52 puntos hoy esta en 15.500 (lo que significa que 1 euros de 1900 se ha convertido en 620 . si ademas le sumas la rentabilidad por dividendos tendrás al menos 1.500-2.000 dolares por cada dolar invertido)
Dow Jones Industrial Average (1900 - Present Monthly) - Charting Tools - StockCharts.com

Compara eso con la :: que ha sido el oro... (por que ademas de subir poco el oro no da ninguna rentabilidad.

Tal vez ponga el periodo 1900 hasta ahora que es mas facil encontrar informacion


----------



## Antigona (29 Jun 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> *@marina*
> 
> La fuente de tu cita, por curiosidad?



Se la pedí yo también, a ver qué nos da y si tiene algún fundamento, no me cuadra demasiado.


----------



## Caldeo directo (29 Jun 2013)

Pues yo creo que lo mas razonable es que si no se cree en el oro, lo mejor es no invertir en él.
Los que creemos que el oro es un seguro frente a escenarios inquietantes, lo creemos como si fuera un dogma de fé. Nadie por mucho que insulte o se burle, me convencerá de lo contrario, ni a mi, ni a mucha gente de este hilo.
Así que creo que lo mejor es que cada uno cargue con sus decisiones, sin que vengan otros a "joder la marrana", que para eso hay mas hilos que hablan del BTC, de las acciones, de los depositos, y de lo que quieran....
Creo que a los metaleros de este hilo, le importan "un pimiento" la gente que invierte en BTC, en divisas, o acciones, o por lo menos no están a toda hora tocando los c*j*n*s con que si el BTC sube, o se descalabra, o si tal o cual valor es un bluf.....
Dejen a cada cual con lo que mas le guste, y si no se está de acuerdo, hay mas hilos en el foro....

Saludos


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2013)

Emiranzo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que lo mas razonable es que si no se cree en el oro, lo mejor es no invertir en él.
> Los que creemos que el oro es un seguro frente a escenarios inquietantes, lo creemos como si fuera un dogma de fé.



Entre posturas tan radicales como invertir o no invertir, hay posturas más moderadas como invertir en un momento dado o no invertir en un momento dado.

Por ejemplo este no parece ser el mejor momento para invertir, lo que no quiere decir que no lo sea más adelante, cuando haya terminado de corregir.

En este foro todo se tiende a radicalizar. Todo es blanco o negro. Y en el tema del oro parece que es imposible acercar posturas, más por culpa de los que toman el oro como dogma de fe, porque no aceptan que cuando dicen que el oro se va a ir a 5000 o a 10000, venga alguien y les diga que a lo mejor lo que vienen son años y años de canal lateral.

Ahora mismo en el hilo oficial del oro ya hay un post que habla de $50000.


----------



## Caldeo directo (30 Jun 2013)

Creo que no me has entendido. No pretendo ser radical, lo único que digo, es que si no gusta/o se cree en el oro, mejor ignorarlo, y no andar insultando, ni molestando a los que consideran que si es una buena opción -ahora, en el pasado, o más adelante- eso creo que es secundario.

Y si, equivocarse es facil. Todos en algún momento nos equivocamos...

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Jul 2013)

No veo que se marche a la m..., solo es otro valor afectado como otro cualquiera, sigo teniendo mucha fe en los Mp


----------



## Ninonino (1 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Pues tendria que rebuscar, pero el oro en 1800 estaba a 25 dolares, en 2006 estaba a 600, significa que 1 DOLAR DE 1800 se habria convertido en 24. con la subida actual de la burbuja/oro 1 dolar serian 48... (no parece ninguna rentabilidad extraordinaria.)



Precisamente por eso se dice que el oro no es una inversión. O, al menos, no debería considerarse como tal. Los MP hay que considerarlos como si fuesen unos ahorros que no se van a tocar a medio o largo plazo. Para invertir o especular hay otras opciones más rentables, claro que sí.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Jul 2013)

Sigo en oro y plata y seguire, como protecciones futuras lo veo quizas como el valor mas fiable...eso espero


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (1 Jul 2013)

El ratio oro petróleo está ahora en 11,66. El petróleo subiendo.

Suponiendo que el petróleo mantenga su tendencia de los últimos 12 años y que el equilibrio natural oro/petróleo es aproximadamente de 10, que fue el existente en el periodo 2001 a 2008 (bonanza económica), sería esperable y probable que el petróleo se pusiese en niveles cercanos a *1050$* y siguiese su camino junto al petróleo con un ratio oscilando poco entorno a 10.







Ver archivo adjunto 58038


URL para explorar con detalle la gráfica adjuntada. Poner intervalo de 3130 días para que el ratio resultante sea 10.
PerfCharts - StockCharts.com - Free Charts - Performance GOLD and WTI


Sin embargo, suponiendo que el petróleo mantenga su tendencia de los últimos 12 años pero que el equilibrio natural oro/petróleo es su media histórica, es decir, aproximadamente de 15, que fue el existente en el periodo 2008 a 2012 (crisis económica), sería esperable y probable que el petróleo volviese pronto a niveles próximos a los *1500$*, siendo el momento actual una oscilación puntual.

Ver archivo adjunto 58039


URL para explorar con detalle la grafica adjuntada. Poner intervalo de 3550 días para que el ratio resultante sea 15.
PerfCharts - StockCharts.com - Free Charts - Performance GOLD and WTI


Hay que estar atentos al petróleo que es el que determinará todo. De momento subiendo y el ratio en 11,66 como dije.

Las gráficas son con petróleo WTI porque hay datos más antiguos que del BRENT en stockcharts. Pero a partir del 2010 es mejor usar el Brent como referencia por la divergencia WTI-Brent, aunque últimamente se ha reducido. 

Para usar el Brent usad el siguiente enlace y ajustad el periodo en la barra temporal hasta lograr el ratio deseado de análisis.

PerfCharts - StockCharts.com - Free Charts - Performance GOLD and BRENT


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Jul 2013)

El oro bajara...no se si mucho mas, creo que caidas ya menores. Veo refugio muy seguro


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro bajara...no se si mucho mas, creo que caidas ya menores. Veo refugio muy seguro



Aprovecharemos para cargar,)lastima que con la crisis el efectivo se va y le cuesta volver:´(


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Jul 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Aprovecharemos para cargar,)lastima que con la crisis el efectivo se va y le cuesta volver:´(



Estoy contigo, hay que cargar...pero poco cash por mi parte, pero mensualmente pillo algo aunque sea una monedilla o lingote no grande


----------



## kosfer (2 Jul 2013)

*Interesantísimo artículo sobre el oro (en inglés)*

http://www.acting-man.com/blog/media/2013/06/In-GOLD-we-TRUST-2013-Incrementum-Extended-Version.pdf


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

El oro se inicia hoy con ligera subida se mueve e los 31 € gramo, no se va a la m...


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2013)

Tengan cuidado las gacelillas ahí fuera.

En principio todos los indicadores apuntan a que el cuchillo seguirá cayendo, aunque seguirá habiendo figuras dentadas para que más gacelillas entren.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

Sigue al alza leve pero alza, hay que invetir...sino al tiempo


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2013)

Sigue al alza, dice...







:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Sigue al alza, dice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos dos dias va subiendo un eurito por gramo, puede que la tendencia sea su estabilizacion...o despegue


----------



## Ninonino (2 Jul 2013)

Parece que se está estabilizando, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Parece que se está estabilizando, pero nunca se sabe.



Muy activo, mucho sube baja dentro de la misma sesion...Cerca de los 31 Euros Gramos anda a esta hora.

Pero tras muchos vaivenes durante todo el dia.

Incido, cuando puedo sigo adquiriendo


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Rafacoins dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y qué me dices de éste:
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

Es una pena que un POST tan lucrativo como este, se falte al respeto.

Espero que cada uno con su opinion, saberes y creencias aprendamos todos de todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2013)

No sé lo que te ha dicho porque lo tengo en el ignore. Haz lo mismo. Ya podrán "ladrar" que no los escucharás... Que alguien te advierte que te falta el respeto, pues lo compruebas y lo reportas. Y a ver si la moderación del foro se "implica" más. Ya sé que puede ir bien para el "negocio", pero al final algunos -muchos- optaremos por dar un "giro de timón" y hay muchas "alternativas". La gente tiene que aprender a argumentar y racionalizar sin tener que insultar sistemáticamente. Luego, cara a cara, muchos se "mearían"...


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Jul 2013)

La verdad esque yo ya estoy cansao de ese tema. Cada vez que abro un nuevo hilo para conversar sobre algo, aparece un tio de estos y comienza a ponerse como loco por cualquier chorrada que no le gusta y adios a la escencia del hilo.
Si te fijas, este hilo lo he abierto yo hace meses para comentar la caida del precio del oro, hubo muchos posteos interesantes sobre esto, y ya ves de que estamos hablando ahroa mismo.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé lo que te ha dicho porque lo tengo en el ignore. Haz lo mismo. Ya podrán "ladrar" que no los escucharás... Que alguien te advierte que te falta el respeto, pues lo compruebas y lo reportas. Y a ver si la moderación del foro se "implica" más. Ya sé que puede ir bien para el "negocio", pero al final algunos -muchos- optaremos por dar un "giro de timón" y hay muchas "alternativas". La gente tiene que aprender a argumentar y racionalizar sin tener que insultar sistemáticamente. Luego, cara a cara, muchos se "mearían"...



Cuidado con lo que pides porque si la moderación se implica más, aceitunator y monster van a pasar baneados más tiempo que activos si no cambian de actitud.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé lo que te ha dicho porque lo tengo en el ignore. Haz lo mismo. Ya podrán "ladrar" que no los escucharás... Que alguien te advierte que te falta el respeto, pues lo compruebas y lo reportas. Y a ver si la moderación del foro se "implica" más. Ya sé que puede ir bien para el "negocio", pero al final algunos -muchos- optaremos por dar un "giro de timón" y hay muchas "alternativas". La gente tiene que aprender a argumentar y racionalizar sin tener que insultar sistemáticamente. Luego, cara a cara, muchos se "mearían"...



Retomemos este maravilloso tema. No creo que baje mas el oro o suba de un 5 por ciento acorto o medio plazo..si baja mas habria escasez sin duda, y esto podria disparar precio y demanda, epoca de transicion precios estables y a comprar


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Retomemos este maravilloso tema. No creo que baje mas el oro o suba de un 5 por ciento acorto o medio plazo..si baja mas habria escasez sin duda, y esto podria disparar precio y demanda, epoca de transicion precios estables y a comprar



Hay análisis de "expertos" que apuntan a que seguirá bajando:

Four Reasons Why Gold Is Going Down to $1,000

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9381811-post3045.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Hay análisis de "expertos" que apuntan a que seguirá bajando:
> 
> Four Reasons Why Gold Is Going Down to $1,000
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9381811-post3045.html



Muy cierto, visto en prensa...pero las empresas dejarian de extraerlo o venderlo a bajo precio, por mi si baja un pelin mas mejor, seguiremos la evolucion.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2013)

Mira, en mi opinión, ahora mismo el tema de los MP está para observarlos y esperar... 

En mi caso concreto he realizado muchas compras de Plata en los últimos meses, por tanto a los actuales niveles me ha parecido oportuno comprar más, pero aquí lo dejo de momento, fuera de alguna "pijadita" de las que me gustan y más, concretamente, de "premium"... Me ha "frenado" ver la cotización del Cobre y esperaré a ver su evolución. De caer éste fuertemente, la Plata le va a acompañar y de eso no hay duda.

En cuanto al Oro más de lo mismo. Parece que está en caída libre y es sensato esperar. Aquí sí que me parece que se pueden ver precios un poco por debajo de los $1200.

Luego, has de considerar que hay muchos eventos de carácter geopolítico y donde los MP van a tener mucho que decir. De momento, lo dicho ver la evolución que tienen y, antes de las elecciones alemanas, tener cierta posición "física" tomada. Me imagino que cuando pasen éstas el tema del Euro se va a "recrudecer" y un buen "seguro" pueden ser los MP.

Ahora bien, si eres nuevo en este tema, ves leyendo en los distintos hilos e irás formándote tu propia opinión. Las "prisas" nunca son buenas...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

Por cierto de dos meses a esta parte es imposible de adquirir lingotes de plata en tiendas fisicas en madrid, no asi el oro. Sintomatico de que puede ser...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Por cierto de dos meses a esta parte es imposible de adquirir lingotes de plata en tiendas fisicas en madrid, no asi el oro. Sintomatico de que puede ser...



Vamos a ver, una cosa es la cotización que marca el "papel metal" y otra muy diferente el "físico", por tanto la "realidad"...

De todas formas, con la que está "cayendo", es lógico que las tiendas no tengan mucho metal físico y dependerá del stock que tengan, de manera que imagino que las ventas se irán haciendo sobre pedidos que quedarán en situación de "pendientes".

No es lo más oportuno la compra de lingotes en el caso de la Plata y sería más lógica en el Oro. Aunque, en lo personal, prefiero las monedas: 1 Onza en la Plata y en "pequeño" en el Oro (Soberanos, etc.). Y en las caídas pronunciadas -como la sufrida- es menos usual comprar y vender lingotes de Plata, al contrario que cuando existe "euforia" en que son muy demandados. Por ejemplo, a finales del pasado año, en Tokio, que no es precisamente una ciudad "pequeña", no había manera de encontrar lingotes de Plata estándar y sólo habían los de tamaño "industrial".

Como han cambiado las cosas en pocos meses... Vienen años muy inciertos en todos los aspectos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

Eso es hay que diversificar tambien MP y mas ahora yo tambien soy un fan de onzas plata filarmonica, y mi debilidad lingotes oro en sus versiones variadas


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Jul 2013)

La mejor pista sobre que hacer es observar si suben, bajan, se mantienen, si se dan publicidad con cartelitos o no, las casas estas de compro oro, la decada pasada ya surgian cuando estaba cuanto, 400usd? mas puestos en la evolucion del precio que ellos no creo que este nadie.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La mejor pista sobre que hacer es observar si suben, bajan, se mantienen, si se dan publicidad con cartelitos o no, las casas estas de compro oro, la decada pasada ya surgian cuando estaba cuanto, 400usd? mas puestos en la evolucion del precio que ellos no creo que este nadie.



Cierto es un buen termometro.


----------



## Marina (3 Jul 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La mejor pista sobre que hacer es observar si suben, bajan, se mantienen, si se dan publicidad con cartelitos o no, las casas estas de compro oro, la decada pasada ya surgian cuando estaba cuanto, 400usd? mas puestos en la evolucion del precio que ellos no creo que este nadie.



Q chorrada.. 

Si quisieran especular con el oro irían al mercado o derivados..
Lo qvhacen es comprar y vender con un margen. 
Como las fruterías... No especulan con subidas o bajadas...


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

¿ Sabemos el suelo estimado del precio Oro para 2013 ?


----------



## Eldenegro (4 Jul 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Hay análisis de "expertos" que apuntan a que seguirá bajando:
> 
> Four Reasons Why Gold Is Going Down to $1,000
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9381811-post3045.html





Rafacoins dijo:


> aceitunator rex dijo:
> 
> 
> > Rafacoins dijo:
> ...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Jul 2013)

El oro ha aumentado su valor en los últimos años porque está de siempre intrínsecamente ligado al petróleo.

El petróleo ha aumentado de valor porque estamos en pleno peak oil, justo en la cima mesetaria desde 2005, y en breve comenzará la brutal caída histórica con fuertes impactos, no ya en el sistema económico, sino en la civilización humana misma.

Por eso el oro seguirá aumentando su valor, porque también lo hará el petroleo que es la sangre de la civilización.

Esto al margen de temporales vaivenes en torno a la tendencia creciente.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Sigue la estabilidad del oro a esta hora respecto las dos ultimas semanas, sigo apostando por el


----------



## GenEgoista (4 Jul 2013)

En el mundo real el precio real del oro real se niega a seguir las ordenes del imperio....

Estoy de viaje por Ucrania y me he pasado por el banco a ver los precios del oro en mano (si, aqui se venden lingotes en los bancos, hasta de 1 Kg) y ek Kg esta a 36.000 euros, o sea 5.000 mas caro que el precio que los USAnos quieren imponer (sin tener metal que entregar).

Esta es la tozuda realidad en paises que no viven en los mundos de Yuppi.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Me sorprende lo de Ucrania a 36000 el kilito


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Jul 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> En el mundo real el precio real del oro real se niega a seguir las ordenes del imperio....
> 
> Estoy de viaje por Ucrania y me he pasado por el banco a ver los precios del oro en mano (si, aqui se venden lingotes en los bancos, hasta de 1 Kg) y ek Kg esta a 36.000 euros, o sea 5.000 mas caro que el precio que los USAnos quieren imponer (sin tener metal que entregar).
> 
> Esta es la tozuda realidad en paises que no viven en los mundos de Yuppi.



Interesante.

¿Y el precio de compra?


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

A ver si alguien puede aportar algo mas del tema Ucraniano que a lo mejor comprar no...¿ Pero vender ?.


----------



## plastic_age (4 Jul 2013)

Iniciado por Rafacoins Ver Mensaje
Habla con el andorrano. Segun he leido por aqui, tambien compra joyas y parece que paga muy bien el gramo de oro. 
Encontrarás mas informacion en su web Andorrano Joyeria - Inicio
Suerte

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 16:56 ----------



Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)

¿Somos todos agentes a sueldo del andorrano? ¿Alguna explicación coherente?

Cualquier persona, después de comerciar con otros vendedores/compradores de oro, se han dado cuenta de que el Andorrano es el mejor.
Y me juego el cuello que el Andorrano no paga a nadie para que le hagan publicidad. Sólo es un buen profesional con precios baratos.
Los foreros, al recomendar esta tienda, simplemente queremos que otros foreros no se metan en sitios muy caros o con otras normas.
Por mi parte, acariciar una moneda antes de comprarla, es un placer que no se paga ni con dinero (fiat).
Pero sigo preguntándome por qué baja el oro, no entiendo nada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Iniciado por Rafacoins Ver Mensaje
> Habla con el andorrano. Segun he leido por aqui, tambien compra joyas y parece que paga muy bien el gramo de oro.
> Encontrarás mas informacion en su web Andorrano Joyeria - Inicio
> Suerte
> ...



Tampoco entiendo la bajada (aunque algo estabilizada) pero lo que dices lo de las monedas o lingotes solo su observacion no tiene precio y quien sabe puede ser un "salvavidas" si se pone la zona Euro como se puede llegar a poner.


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> ...Por mi parte, acariciar una moneda antes de comprarla, es un placer que no se paga ni con dinero (fiat)...





Por favor, puedes explicarte mejor?. 
No termino de entender eso de que te causa placer acariciar monedas de oro.
Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> El nuevo mantra de los nuncabajistas del oro: el backwardation, si sube, es que ya lo decíamos, si baja, es que hay backwardation y en realidad el precio oficial del COMEX no refleja la realidad, todo menos salir de su burbuja y aceptar que están equivocados. Hace unos meses me reía de vosotros y os trolleaba, pero ahora me dais pena. Es inútil seguir discutiendo con gente así, es como discutir con la pared.



Con todos los respetos es lo mejor que puede hacer... En mi caso, efectivamente, soy una "pared" y, además, en el tema de los MP también me pongo "tapones de cera" en los oídos. Es muy fácil de "entender", si me equivoco lo haré yo "solito" y con "mi" dinero. Y al único que tendré que pedirle "explicaciones" es a mí mismo...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Con todos los respetos es lo mejor que puede hacer... En mi caso, efectivamente, soy una "pared" y, además, en el tema de los MP también me pongo "tapones de cera" en los oídos. Es muy fácil de "entender", si me equivoco lo haré yo "solito" y con "mi" dinero. Y al único que tendré que pedirle "explicaciones" es a mí mismo...



Que le vaya bien


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Con todos los respetos es lo mejor que puede hacer... En mi caso, efectivamente, soy una "pared" y, además, en el tema de los MP también me pongo "tapones de cera" en los oídos. Es muy fácil de "entender", si me equivoco lo haré yo "solito" y con "mi" dinero. Y al único que tendré que pedirle "explicaciones" es a mí mismo...



Me gusta tu postura, y aunque no se hable mucho de este tema, creo que es algo implicito.
Si tienes algun ahorrillo y te gusta verlo crecer poco a poco, es buena idea meterse en un foro de estos a aprender, pillar ideas, o incluso comentar experiencias. Pero de ahi a "hacer lo que nos digan", hay un largo trecho. Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones y se haga responsable/beneficiario de sus fracasos/exitos respectivamente


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Que le vaya bien



¡Gracias...! Pero estoy seguro de que me irá bien y mucho mejor le irá a quien pueda "heredarlo", señal de que habremos salido más o menos bien de esta crisis y no me habrán hecho falta. Es fácil entender a los auténticos "metaleros" y que no son "especuladores"... para esto ya hay ¡"inversores"!


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Gracias...! Pero estoy seguro de que me irá bien y mucho mejor le irá a quien pueda "heredarlo", señal de que habremos salido más o menos bien de esta crisis y no me habrán hecho falta. Es fácil entender a los auténticos "metaleros" y que no son "especuladores"... para esto ya hay ¡"inversores"!



¿Y para que trabajar y ahorrar toda la vida con intencion de comprar monedas para que "hereden"?.
Al final, te matas a juntar monedas y lo unico que consigues es que cuando llegas a cierta edad, todo dios quiere que te mueras para quedarse con el botin del viejo.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Gracias...! Pero estoy seguro de que me irá bien y mucho mejor le irá a quien pueda "heredarlo", señal de que habremos salido más o menos bien de esta crisis y no me habrán hecho falta. Es fácil entender a los auténticos "metaleros" y que no son "especuladores"... para esto ya hay ¡"inversores"!



Uuupss!
Contestaba a la persona que citaba en su post, pero no aparece referenciado el la cita.....
De todos modos, no creo que nadie herede nada, todo será confiscado; todo...


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Uuupss!
> Contestaba a la persona que citaba en su post, pero no aparece referenciado el la cita.....
> De todos modos, no creo que nadie herede nada, todo será confiscado; todo...



Yo tenia un amigo que me decia que sus ultimos 50 euros en esta vida, se los gastaria en viagra.
Dios lo tenga en la gloria!!, lo mato un camion el año pasado


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (4 Jul 2013)

Lo de heredar es una buena justificación si la cosa sale mal.
Seguro no hay nada en la vida Sr. Rafacoins.
Pero que activos son seguros hoy en dia??


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Me gusta tu postura, y aunque no se hable mucho de este tema, creo que es algo implicito.
> Si tienes algun ahorrillo y te gusta verlo crecer poco a poco, es buena idea meterse en un foro de estos a aprender, pillar ideas, o incluso comentar experiencias. Pero de ahi a "hacer lo que nos digan", hay un largo trecho. Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones y se haga responsable/beneficiario de sus fracasos/exitos respectivamente



Mira, te tenía en "ignorados", pero al ver el "thanks" pues he querido leer lo que decías. Bien, te he quitado del "ignore" porque yo suelo ser más bien partidario del diálogo y del intercambio de ideas, opiniones, etc.

Tienes tu "parte" de razón en lo que dices, al igual que Perillán10 cuando también me ha dicho lo mismo.

De todas formas, tenéis que coincidir conmigo que nadie ha puesto una pistola en el pecho a nadie para que se compren MP. Tampoco si te "aconsejan" tirarte por el balcón lo vas a hacer... ¿No?

Un foro es lo que es y nunca debiera ser "fundamental" en la toma de decisiones que pueden afectar a nuestra vida personal y más en el tema del patrimonio, que cuesta mucho tenerlo si no te viene por "herencia" y aún así hay que "trabajarlo".

Te confesaré una cosa: en mi caso el precio más caro que he pagado por la Plata bullion ha sido $30 la Onza, o sea bien lejos de sus máximos. Como compré muy poco, pues como que no me ha "afectado". Luego, compré en la zona $27/$26 y ahora en la de los $22/$20. Anteriormente, ya hace años, compré en los entornos de los $10 y encima Eagles... por no hablar de un lingote de 10 Onzas muy "especial" y por el que se paga un "pastón" independientemente de lo que marque el spot. Por consiguiente, te puedo decir que en la Plata no pierdo absolutamente nada. Y en el Oro mucho menos ya que fue comprado en una zona de $800/$600 la Onza.

Para ampliarte la información, te diré que nunca he hecho caso de las recomendaciones de analistas y demás. Soy "perro viejo" de la Bolsa... Siempre he hecho caso a mis "percepciones" y en ellas siempre ha entrado las "proyecciones" -equivocadas o no- que pudiera tener a nivel socio-político-económico a nivel de España y mundial.

Por tanto, la gente debiera leer a los "metaleros" con conocimiento ya darnos la credibilidad que ellos estimen oportuna. ¿"Recomendar" y "aconsejar" los MP? Yo lo hago con mis allegados, otra cosa es que me hagan caso... Quizás, sin mala intención, también lo haya hecho en los diferentes foros en los que haya intervenido, pero te -repito- que echarnos la "culpa" es más una cuestión de "victimismo" que otra cosa.

En la vida, uno tiene que ser lo suficientemente "maduro" para discernir las cosas... Aunque, desgraciadamente, esa "cualidad" se adquiere con la edad.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 20:11 ----------




Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Lo de heredar es una buena justificación si la cosa sale mal.
> Seguro no hay nada en la vida Sr. Rafacoins.
> Pero que activos son seguros hoy en dia??



Hombre, está claro que tú puedes pensar lo que estimes oportuno. Pero "justificarte" yo a tí, vamos... Antes me tomo unas cervezas, a mí edad no estoy para "gilipolleces"...

La diferencia estriba en que yo puedo dedicar un dinero a "fondo perdido" y no sé si es tu caso y tampoco me importa, esa es una cuestión tuya. Ahora bien, repito que las "explicaciones" suelo dármelas a mí mismo. Los "demás", pues por no faltar el respeto, prefiero dejarlo ya... Tú mira tus zapatos que yo ya miro los míos, más que nada por no pisar mierda...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (4 Jul 2013)

Hola Fernandojcg. Esta bien tu explicación. 
saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Semana de transición del oro ni sube ni baja


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

No hay "transición": el Oro sigue siendo bajista. Y la Plata está "sujetada" mirando de "reojo" al Cobre...


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, te tenía en "ignorados", pero al ver el "thanks" pues he querido leer lo que decías. Bien, te he quitado del "ignore" porque yo suelo ser más bien partidario del diálogo y del intercambio de ideas, opiniones, etc.
> 
> Tienes tu "parte" de razón en lo que dices, al igual que Perillán10 cuando también me ha dicho lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Comprendo lo que dices y lo respeto. Leer a metaleros como tu da gusto, tu tienes tu experiencia y tomas tus desiciones basandote en lo que has aprendido a lo largo de la vida, en tus estudios o lo que te ha parecido en su momento.

A partir de aqui, me voy a permitir subdividir a los "metaleros con experiencia" como tú que basan sus ideas en hechos, y los "metaleros por que brilla". 

Si te fijas mas arriba, te encontraras con gente que dice "acariciar las monedas antes de comprarlas". 

Esa falta de objetividad a la hora de tomar una desicion tan importante como adquirir un activo, me hace saltar todas las alarmas de la duda cada vez que alguien habla sobre los MP. Creo que eso es mas un fanatismo que va mas alla de un motivo por el cual (al menos yo) adquiriria MP.


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tienes tu "parte" de razón en lo que dices, al igual que Perillán10 cuando también me ha dicho lo mismo.
> 
> De todas formas, tenéis que coincidir conmigo que nadie ha puesto una pistola en el pecho a nadie para que se compren MP. Tampoco si te "aconsejan" tirarte por el balcón lo vas a hacer... ¿No?
> 
> Un foro es lo que es y nunca debiera ser "fundamental" en la toma de decisiones que pueden afectar a nuestra vida personal y más en el tema del patrimonio, que cuesta mucho tenerlo si no te viene por "herencia" y aún así hay que "trabajarlo".



No me metas en estos belenes Fernando, cada uno que responda por el.

Aquí hay quien viene interesándose en invertir, por eso está en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones, y se lo habéis pintado todo bastante bonito cuando venía al caso y bastante feo (mad-max, las siete plagas, etc) con el mismo fin. Desde luego quien pregunta, quien se interesa, quien entra a leer es que algo busca... pero no digáis que no habéis aconsejado!!! De la misma forma que lo han hecho los del bitcoin en el hilo del bitcoño.

Cuando baja resulta que ya lo habíais advertido, cuando sube lo mismo. Claro, habéis dicho de todo. 
Digo vosotros, porque os dais thanks mutuamente cuando aconsejáis, os metéis con algún antimetalero, etc. (cosa que no me parece ni bien ni mal).

Yo siempre he dicho y desde el principio, que cada uno invierta según sus conclusiones, pero nunca haciéndo caso de tanto consejo. 
Si se equivoca por si solo, podrá sacar conclusiones de por qué se ha equivocado.
Si se equivoca haciendo caso a los madmaxistas y asustaviejas que pululan por aquí, cuando les pregunte, pocos admitirán que baja porque si. ¡¡que va!! ha sido por una conspiración, está manipulado para quedarselo todo... subirá en Octubre.

Pues solo faltaba que le pusierais una pistola en el pecho!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Mira, Rafacoins, ya no peino canas porque tampoco tengo pelo... Es decir, que ya he visto mucho en esta vida y de ella hay que "aprender" a base de hostias. Los momentos de felicidad son sólo eso: "momentos" en el tiempo. El resto de nuestra vida consiste en "pelear" y, en mi caso, procuraré hacerlo con dignidad hasta el final.

Los MP hay que verlos como lo que son y que hemos repetido los "metaleros" en muchas ocasiones. Ahora bien, te aseguro que somos muchos los que deseamos que se saquen un "conejo de la chistera" y esto consiga arreglarse, pero es que lo veo tan difícil...

¿Tú crees que a un aficionado a la Numismática le gusta tener monedas repetidas y encima que no sean "históricas"? Pues, la respuesta es un NO rotundo. A mí me hubiera gustado dedicar el dinero del bullion a mi colección de monedas romanas y griegas. El premium lo hubiera seguido haciendo porque me gusta mucho y en cuestión de gustos...

Es como en la Plata, hay muchos que despotrican de ella porque les gusta más el Oro. Bueno, allá cada cuál con sus "percepciones"... Yo veo mucho más valor en la Plata, aunque sea por su tan proclamado uso industrial y que es un motivo "más".

Rafacoins, pienso que nadie está obligado en creer en aquello que le "predican", pero que no le convence... Ahora bien, eso no quita para que se intente llevar los diálogos por la parte "constructiva" porque bastante tenemos con la "losa" diaria que tenemos encima (Gobierno, políticos, Casa "Real", etc.)-

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No hay "transición": el Oro sigue siendo bajista. Y la Plata está "sujetada" mirando de "reojo" al Cobre...



El oro esta por los 31 €, y plata mas menos 0, 49 €.


----------



## Marina (4 Jul 2013)

> Iniciado por GenEgoista
> En el mundo real el precio real del oro real se niega a seguir las ordenes del imperio....
> 
> Estoy de viaje por Ucrania y me he pasado por el banco a ver los precios del oro en mano (si, aqui se venden lingotes en los bancos, hasta de 1 Kg) y ek Kg esta a 36.000 euros, o sea 5.000 mas caro que el precio que los USAnos quieren imponer (sin tener metal que entregar)
> ...






EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> ¿Y el precio de compra?



El si que vive en los mundos de yupie...

jeje, esa no te la dirá, porque en los mundos de yupi que vive los vendedores no tienen margenes...

un 16% es un buen margen, pero tampoco tanto, cualquier tendero tiene mas. mucho mas.

si en ucrania compran el oro por encima del precio usa, pues a forrarse se ha dicho.. (claro que eso solo pasa en los mundos de flipe)

*Y sigue sin respuesta la duda que planteé muchos dias atras:
¿que margenes tienen los vendedores/compradores?
*


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> No me metas en estos belenes Fernando, cada uno que responda por el.
> 
> Aquí hay quien viene interesándose en invertir, por eso está en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones, y se lo habéis pintado todo bastante bonito cuando venía al caso y bastante feo (mad-max, las siete plagas, etc) con el mismo fin. Desde luego quien pregunta, quien se interesa, quien entra a leer es que algo busca... pero no digáis que no habéis aconsejado!!! De la misma forma que lo han hecho los del bitcoin en el hilo del bitcoño.
> 
> ...



Yo no te meto en estos "belenes". Simplemente, te he citado porque tú me has argumentado a mí lo mismo que Rafacoins y ha sido un simple ejemplo. Si te ha "molestado" disculpa, ya no te citaré más a no ser que tengamos un debate personal.

En lo demás, no voy a entrar porque no me rebates nada. Sigo manteniendo todo lo dicho, ahora bien tú puedes creer en lo que quieras, faltaría más.

Bueno, espero que tu "optimismo" sea "recompensado" en el tiempo. Yo diría que hay 6 millones de personas en este país que no tienen esta percepción y a nivel mundial no te digo...

Ojalá, las "siete plagas" no las veamos NUNCA... pero al paso que vamos las "siete" se van a quedar en no sé cuantas "más"...

¡Ah! y los MP los verás a precios increíbles por mucho que todavía puedan bajar mucho más. Tiempo al tiempo...

Y lo que "pronóstico" tiene la misma "posibilidad" de cumplirse que el tuyo en sentido contrario.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> jeje, esa no te la dirá, porque en los mundos de yupi que vive los vendedores no tienen margenes...
> 
> si en ucrania compran el oro por encima del precio usa, pues a forrarse se ha dicho.. (claro que eso solo pasa en los mundos de yupi)



Esa es la gran incognita el porcentaje o parámetros de compra y venta


----------



## Vidar (4 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Comprendo lo que dices y lo respeto. Leer a metaleros como tu da gusto, tu tienes tu experiencia y tomas tus desiciones basandote en lo que has aprendido a lo largo de la vida, en tus estudios o lo que te ha parecido en su momento.
> 
> A partir de aqui, me voy a permitir subdividir a los "metaleros con experiencia" como tú que basan sus ideas en hechos, *y los "metaleros por que brilla". *
> 
> ...



Precisamente ese "por que brilla" es uno de los fundamentales del oro, el día que miles de millones de indios, chinos y mujeres de todo el mundo no sientan esa atracción atávica buena parte del valor del oro se perdería... pero lleva así milenios, como para que les digan que se hagan collares y relojes con billetes, acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:

.


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo no te meto en estos "belenes". Simplemente, te he citado porque tú me has argumentado a mí lo mismo que Rafacoins y ha sido un simple ejemplo. Si te ha "molestado" disculpa, ya no te citaré más a no ser que tengamos un debate personal.
> 
> En lo demás, no voy a entrar porque no me rebates nada. Sigo manteniendo todo lo dicho, ahora bien tú puedes creer en lo que quieras, faltaría más.
> 
> ...



No es optimismo ni pesimismo. Si, hay 6 millones de personas y más que supongo no tendrán una buena percepción de la realidad, pero si hubierán entrado aquí hace un año, teniéndo algo de dinero y hubieran hecho caso a los consejos sobre comprar oro, ahora la tendrían seguramente peor.Tendrían un 30% menos que es lo que ha bajado el oro. Podría haber subido, y haber ganado, pero no, ha bajado. Esa es la verdad.

Ves como seguís empeñados ¿Cómo de increibles? ¿Cuándo? ¿Cuánto subirán? Te pregunto porque lo dices con mucha seguridad.

No es que me importe que me cites, igual me he expresado mal, pero me obliga a contestar. Y últimamente paso de meterme en estos belenes, porque después decís que solo pasamos por aquí cuando baja, a meternos con vosotros , etc, etc.


----------



## Marina (4 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Esa es la gran incognita el porcentaje o parámetros de compra y venta



Menuda incógnita...
comprar por un X -15% (a un usuario final) y vender por un X+15 (a un usuario final)
Ahora si quieren comprar en el mercado, pagaran el precio X, mas los gastos que supone el traslado, custodiarlo, etc... y entonces un 15% tampoco es tanto beneficio.
Pero hablamos de un banco/joyeria normal.

Supongo que los sitios que se dediquen a la compra/venta tendran mas optimizado todo y un 5% será suficiente.
*Y sigue sin respuesta la duda que planteé muchos dias atras:
¿que margenes tienen los vendedores/compradores?
*


----------



## maragold (4 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Menuda incógnita...
> comprar por un X -15% (a un usuario final) y vender por un X+15 (a un usuario final)
> Ahora si quieren comprar en el mercado, pagaran el precio X, mas los gastos que supone el traslado, custodiarlo, etc... y entonces un 15% tampoco es tanto beneficio.
> 
> ...



Menos de un 4%...

Gold Coins

Y los hay con márgenes más bajos...
(pero éste es al que le suelo comprar yo)


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

A colación del nombre del posts, no creo que se vaya a la m...para nada.


----------



## Marina (4 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Menos de un 4%...
> 
> Gold Coins
> 
> ...



ok, añadi un texto luego, comentando eso, que no es lo mismo ir a un banco/joyeria normal, que es normal que tengan esos margentes del 15%
que un sitio optimizado en este caso será del 5%.

¿el 4% en venta y el mismo en compra?
¿incluye el transporte? ¿es caro?* ya lo vi, es barato, 73 euros maximo*

Y una duda existencial ... veo que se puede comprar sin problemas, (excepto por el limite español) ¿es posible eso? si segun los "expertos"el oro fisico no se vende o se vende carisimo...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> No es optimismo ni pesimismo. Si, hay 6 millones de personas y más que supongo no tendrán una buena percepción de la realidad, pero si hubierán entrado aquí hace un año, teniéndo algo de dinero y hubieran hecho caso a los consejos sobre comprar oro, ahora la tendrían seguramente peor.Tendrían un 30% menos que es lo que ha bajado el oro. Podría haber subido, y haber ganado, pero no, ha bajado. Esa es la verdad.
> 
> Ves como seguís empeñados ¿Cómo de increibles? ¿Cuándo? ¿Cuánto subirán? Te pregunto porque lo dices con mucha seguridad.
> 
> No es que me importe que me cites, igual me he expresado mal, pero me obliga a contestar. Y últimamente paso de meterme en estos belenes, porque después decís que solo pasamos por aquí cuando baja, a meternos con vosotros , etc, etc.



Hola, Perillán10: Mira, esos 6 millones de personas más las que "arrastran", SI que tienen una buena "percepción" de la realidad y es la que "viven"...

Si hace uno, pero porqué no decir unos 5 años (inicio de la Crisis aquí), la gente hubiera invertido en Oro, posiblemente, a estas alturas podrían haber "resistido" mejor la Crisis. Te lo digo porque yo he comprado MP a mucha gente y algunos (no de este foro) me han confesado que se lo quitaban por las "circunstancias" y "mí" ha contribuido a ayudarles y también el Oro y la Plata que compraron.

Conociendo este país, la mayoría si no hubieran puesto ese dinero en MP tampoco lo hubieran "ahorrado", se hubieran comprado un coche "nuevo" y no "necesario", un "viajecito" al Caribe, etc. Mira, el "rentista" u ahorrador en activos sin riesgo nunca se hubiera posicionado en MP porque va contra su "filosofía", pero su "percepción" también ha cambiado al ver que su dinero en el banco no está tan "seguro", que su dinero no "renta", que el Euro se puede ir a la mierda, etc., etc.

Y -¡ojo!- que los MP en el futuro no "garantizan" nada en el peor de los casos. Te recuerdo que históricamente han servido para "intercambiar" por un saco de patatas. Es muy sencillo de explicar: tú tienes una Onza de Plata y mucha hambre, aparte de que sabes que no hay "solución" en el tiempo (el que sea...), y te encuentras a un tiío que está friendo un par de huevos. Te aseguro que se los "cambias" por los huevos...

Mira, no te voy a dar un precio objetivo para la Plata porque podría parecer una "fantasmada" a estas alturas, pero yo no la venderé -salvo circunstancias "extremas"- si no alcanza ese precio objetivo que manejo. Y si llega ese dinero servirá para "intercambiar" por otro bien tangible y más "terrenal". Otro ejemplo: si tengo Plata comprada a $10 la Onza y no la vendo a casi $50 pues es que yo tengo "otro" precio en la cabeza.

Y si no sucede lo "previsto" a la "Herencia"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## plastic_age (4 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Por favor, puedes explicarte mejor?.
> No termino de entender eso de que te causa placer acariciar monedas de oro.
> Muchas gracias





Hace muchos años, si compraba una moneda no la tenía en mis manos hasta pagarla con muchos días de antelación.
Con el Andorrano no pasa eso. Me sorprendió mucho cuando, por ejemplo, le pido una maple y me la deja en mis manos para que vea lo bonita que es, o una nugget o, la creme de la creme, un panda.
Son tan bonitas, pero dan placer al saber que dentro de poco serán tuyas.
Si fueran de otro no tocaría las monedas, pero son como un anillo de oro, un diamante, cualquier piedra preciosa o semipreciosa son bonitas por sí mismas.
Una moneda de oro no da la misma sensación que la moneda de dos euros, y si la has tenido ya me comprenderás lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si hace uno, pero porqué no decir unos 5 años (inicio de la Crisis aquí), la gente hubiera invertido en Oro, posiblemente, a estas alturas podrían haber "resistido" mejor la Crisis. Te lo digo porque yo he comprado MP a mucha gente y algunos (no de este foro) me han confesado que se lo quitaban por las "circunstancias" y "mí" ha contribuido a ayudarles y también el Oro y la Plata que compraron.
> 
> Conociendo este país, *la mayoría si no hubieran puesto ese dinero en MP tampoco lo hubieran "ahorrado", se hubieran comprado un coche "nuevo" y no "necesario", un "viajecito" al Caribe, etc. *Mira, el "rentista" u ahorrador en activos sin riesgo nunca se hubiera posicionado en MP porque va contra su "filosofía", pero su "percepción" también ha cambiado al ver que su dinero en el banco no está tan "seguro", que su dinero no "renta", que el Euro se puede ir a la mierda, etc., etc.



Pues ahí te tengo que dar la razón Fernando sobre todo en lo que está en negrita.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hace muchos años, si compraba una moneda no la tenía en mis manos hasta pagarla con muchos días de antelación.
> Con el Andorrano no pasa eso. Me sorprendió mucho cuando, por ejemplo, le pido una maple y me la deja en mis manos para que vea lo bonita que es, o una nugget o, la creme de la creme, un panda.
> Son tan bonitas, pero dan placer al saber que dentro de poco serán tuyas.



Bueno, la "creme de la creme" no son, precisamente, los Pandas. En Plata no hay como un "denario"... Y podríamos seguir con los Reales de a 8 españoles (SI, señores, este país nuestro en otros tiempos fue "alguien"...) y otras muchas monedas. Incluso hay Rounds (medallas) preciosas y con más "mensaje"...

Dentro de las monedas "premium" hay auténticas maravillas y con tiradas mínimas. Las Cánguro son un buen ejemplo y en las Lunares también hay monedas muy bonitas, especialmente la Dragón del 2012.

Quizás, no te has expresado bien. El "placer" tiene que ser otra cosa o yo soy muy "primario"... Otra cuestión es el deleite de la vista, incluso la "elevación" del ego personal, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Mi moneda de oro favorita...predilecta...que jamas o eso espero vender la onza de oro y plata de la filarmonica...que pasada se vaya o no el oro a la porra siempre juntos


----------



## plastic_age (4 Jul 2013)

Bueno, la "creme de la creme" no son, precisamente, los Pandas. En Plata no hay como un "denario"... Y podríamos seguir con los Reales de a 8 españoles (SI, señores, este país nuestro en otros tiempos fue "alguien"...) y otras muchas monedas. Incluso hay Rounds (medallas) preciosas y con más "mensaje"...

Dentro de las monedas "premium" hay auténticas maravillas y con tiradas mínimas. Las Cánguro son un buen ejemplo y en las Lunares también hay monedas muy bonitas, especialmente la Dragón del 2012.

Quizás, no te has expresado bien. El "placer" tiene que ser otra cosa o yo soy muy "primario"... Otra cuestión es el deleite de la vista, incluso la "elevación" del ego personal, etc.

Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero no todos tenemos los mismos gustos y aficiones.
Por otro lado, si en vez de "placer de acaricia oro" lo cambio por "deleite", ningún problema.
Por cierto, las "canguro" son las nuggets y, desde luego, no es una palabra esdrújula.


----------



## Vidar (4 Jul 2013)

kangaroo, esdrújula del todo 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2013)

¡Touché! Pero te aclaro que "para mí" las Canguros son las Canguros... Sabes es que me gustan las "nuggets de pollo" y que son más conocidas no por no ser esdrújulas, sino por lo bien que sientan al estómago... Me parece una falta de "respeto" llamar así a las Canguro. Que lo hagan los australianos que ya sabes que tienen fama de ser bastante "rústicos"... Y te lo puedo "garantizar".

Por supuesto, entiendo que a tí te puedan gustar las Pandas, aparte de que son bonitas, y como bien dices en cuestión de "gustos"... De todas formas, espero que con el tiempo puedas "valorar" otro tipo de monedas. Todo esto dicho con todo respeto y en plan de broma, por lo que espero no te molestes.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Jul 2013)

Reconozco que las canguros en envases originales son divinas


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

¿Qué ha pasado con el bitcoin? Estaba a 110 y acabo de verlo que ya está en 80 ahora mismo.

¿Otra burbuja desinflándose?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con el bitcoin? Estaba a 110 y acabo de verlo que ya está en 80 ahora mismo.
> 
> ¿Otra burbuja desinflándose?



Me parece que remonster ha editado algo al respecto. Busca la información a partir de su nick.

Saludos.


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me parece que remonster ha editado algo al respecto. Busca la información a partir de su nick.
> 
> Saludos.



Miraré a ver, si baja mucho ya dije que era un producto que me parecía más interesante que el oro e igual entro si me sobra algo de la cantidad que tengo reservada a especular e inversiones en corto.

Eso sí, si empezó a 10, pienso que hasta que no baje por debajo de los 50 no estamos en niveles sanos y que nos hagan pensar en una no burbuja y una cosa seria.

De hecho, estuvo a 200 y ya ha caído a 80.

Lo espero algo más bajo, tal vez entre entonces.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Miraré a ver, si baja mucho ya dije que era un producto que me parecía más interesante que el oro e igual entro si me sobra algo de la cantidad que tengo reservada a especular e inversiones en corto.
> 
> Eso sí, si empezó a 10, pienso que hasta que no baje por debajo de los 50 no estamos en niveles sanos y que nos hagan pensar en una no burbuja y una cosa seria.
> 
> ...



Yo no creo en el BitCoin, pero esa es una cuestión de "percepción" personal. La idea me parece buena, pero veo el inconveniente del Sistema. De todas formas, no conozco el tema y sobre lo que no sé mejor no opinar. No suelo seguir este tema, pero me parece que remonster y otros foreros dominan bastante sobre el mismo. Hay un forero muy bueno y que creo que es algo así como Muuyyy o parecido. Lo mejor es que te pases por los hilos del BitCoin. En este no vas a sacar mucho en claro...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Precisamente ese "por que brilla" es uno de los fundamentales del oro, el día que miles de millones de indios, chinos y mujeres de todo el mundo no sientan esa atracción atávica buena parte del valor del oro se perdería... pero lleva así milenios, como para que les digan que se hagan collares y relojes con billetes, acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:
> 
> .





Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con el bitcoin? Estaba a 110 y acabo de verlo que ya está en 80 ahora mismo.
> 
> ¿Otra burbuja desinflándose?



nada se salva ya...compra ya bitcoin y MP, estan tocando suelo...parece


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> nada se salva ya...compra ya bitcoin y MP, estan tocando suelo...parece



Si la bolsa va a seguir subiendo y la economía recuperándose, amigo, el suelo de los MP y los bitcoin es el cero casi, pero eso no lo digo más veces en este hilo, que ya hemos discutido mucho al respecto.


----------



## Marina (5 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> nada se salva ya...compra ya bitcoin y MP, estan tocando suelo...parece



Supongo q el bitcoin valdrá unos céntimos. Si como dices esta cercano a su suelo


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Si la bolsa va a seguir subiendo y la economía recuperándose, amigo, el suelo de los MP y los bitcoin es el cero casi, pero eso no lo digo más veces en este hilo, que ya hemos discutido mucho al respecto.



Puede que bajen los MP, pero tampoco a niveles inferiores a 1000 USD Onza.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 09:03 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Supongo q el bitcoin valdrá unos céntimos. Si como dices esta cercano a su suelo



MP Y Bitcoin los veo como salvaguardas, sobre todo MP, en el Bitcoin estoy haciendo mis pinitos.


----------



## Rafacoins (5 Jul 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hace muchos años, si compraba una moneda no la tenía en mis manos hasta pagarla con muchos días de antelación.
> Con el Andorrano no pasa eso. Me sorprendió mucho cuando, por ejemplo, le pido una maple y me la deja en mis manos para que vea lo bonita que es, o una nugget o, la creme de la creme, un panda.
> Son tan bonitas, pero dan placer al saber que dentro de poco serán tuyas.
> Si fueran de otro no tocaría las monedas, pero son como un anillo de oro, un diamante, cualquier piedra preciosa o semipreciosa son bonitas por sí mismas.
> Una moneda de oro no da la misma sensación que la moneda de dos euros, y si la has tenido ya me comprenderás lo que quiero decir.



He tenido muchas monedas, no de las que nombras porque esas son de inversión y lo mi fuerte eran las FNMT (ecus, euros y pesetas).
Muchas de ellas eran preciosas, algunas de ellas incluso tenian un fondo espejo, pero he de decir que jamas he sentido mas placer por acariciar una moneda de oro que acariciando al gato.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 11:06 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Menuda incógnita...
> comprar por un X -15% (a un usuario final) y vender por un X+15 (a un usuario final)
> Ahora si quieren comprar en el mercado, pagaran el precio X, mas los gastos que supone el traslado, custodiarlo, etc... y entonces un 15% tampoco es tanto beneficio.
> Pero hablamos de un banco/joyeria normal.
> ...



Hace uno meses atrás, recuerdo que vi en el programa callejeros, un capitulo que se llamaba "vendo oro". Creo que esta en Youtube
En el documental aparecia una dependienta diciendo que compraba el gramo de oro desde 70€, dependiendo de la calidad (A menos que se trate de oro con una pureza superior al 150%, ya me diran cuando estuvo tan caro como para obtener un beneficio con ello)
Yo creo que esos compro oro, tasan los metales según la cara del cliente, y no sobre un % real


----------



## Marina (5 Jul 2013)

Hqce unas semanas salió la noticia de q unos inspectores fueron a revisar las balanzas. Unas estaban mal. Otros no les dejaron revisar. Y otros los amenazaban.. Tela la mafia de los "metaleros" espero que los del foro sean mas pacificos y fiables

la localice:


> Industria descubre irregularidades en el 60% de las balanzas de los locales de compraventa
> La inspección, paralizada por la violencia de algunos comerciantes
> El dudoso peso del oro | Madrid | EL PAÍS


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Hqce unas semanas salió la noticia de q unos inspectores fueron a revisar las básculas . Unas estaban mal. Otros no les dejaron revisar. Y otros los amenazaban.. Tela la mafia



¿Nadie la tenia bien?


----------



## Marina (5 Jul 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> ¿Nadie la tenia bien?



añadi texto... era una forma literaria... 
Pero casi nadie. Visto que el 60% estaban mal y otros no les debajaban revisar (suponemos que tambien estaran mal y por eso no les dejaron), ¿sera el 80-90% las que esten mal.?

Tela



> Hqce unas semanas salió la noticia de q unos inspectores fueron a revisar las balanzas. Unas estaban mal. Otros no les dejaron revisar. Y otros los amenazaban.. Tela la mafia de los "metaleros" espero que los del foro sean mas pacificos y fiables
> 
> la localice:
> Industria descubre irregularidades en el 60% de las balanzas de los locales de compraventa
> ...


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> añadi texto... era una forma literaria...
> Pero casi nadie. Visto que el 60% estaban mal y otros no les debajaban revisar (suponemos que tambien estaran mal y por eso no les dejaron), ¿sera el 80-90% las que esten mal.?
> 
> Tela



Según dice un 40% eran correctas:

Un informe de la Dirección General de Industria destapa que, durante una inspección sorpresa el pasado marzo a 29 locales en los que había un total de 37 balanzas, solo 4 de cada 10 aparatos de precisión señalaban el peso correcto.

Por cierto hacer valoraciones de un sector analizando 29 locales me parece un poco arriesgado.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jul 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Según dice un 40% eran correctas:
> 
> Un informe de la Dirección General de Industria destapa que, durante una inspección sorpresa el pasado marzo a 29 locales en los que había un total de 37 balanzas, solo 4 de cada 10 aparatos de precisión señalaban el peso correcto.
> 
> Por cierto hacer valoraciones de un sector analizando 29 locales me parece un poco arriesgado.



Otro apunte es que la inspección probablemente no fuera aleatoria, sino basada en denuncias, reclamaciones, etc


----------



## Marina (5 Jul 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Según dice un 40% eran correctas:
> 
> Un informe de la Dirección General de Industria destapa que, durante una inspección sorpresa el pasado marzo a 29 locales en los que había un total de 37 balanzas, solo 4 de cada 10 aparatos de precisión señalaban el peso correcto.
> 
> Por cierto hacer valoraciones de un sector analizando 29 locales me parece un poco arriesgado.



el 40% de las que les dejaron inspeccionar... (no indica cuantas no les han dejado pero si que dejaron de hacerlo ante las amenazas) 
lo dicho un 10/20% de las totales estará bien.

hace unos meses , creo que en Aragón el 99% de los establecimientos tenian "irregularidades". 

Vaya peligro..


----------



## Ninonino (5 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No hay "transición": el Oro sigue siendo bajista. Y la Plata está "sujetada" mirando de "reojo" al Cobre...



Y vaya si sigue bajista. Ahora -3.12% en oro (1,212.50$) y -3.67% (18.90$) en plata.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> el 40% de las que les dejaron inspeccionar... (no indica cuantas no les han dejado pero si que dejaron de hacerlo ante las amenazas)
> lo dicho un 10/20% de las totales estará bien.
> 
> hace unos meses , creo que en Aragón el 99% de los establecimientos tenian "irregularidades".
> ...



Que no es oro todo lo que reluce está claro, pero lo que ya no era tan obvio es que el 60% de las balanzas utilizadas en los establecimientos dedicados a la compraventa de este metal precioso son imprecisas o no se ha podido determinar su fidelidad por la negativa de sus propietarios a que fueran revisadas.

En este 60% de irregularidades ya entran las que no se dejan revisar. 

Peligrosos hay en todos los negocios, pero más miedo me dan manipuladores del LIBOR, vendedores de hipotecas o políticos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Y vaya si sigue bajista. Ahora -3.12% en oro (1,212.50$) y -3.67% (18.90$) en plata.



Que le vamos hacer, seguiremos aprovechando para comprar


----------



## Marina (5 Jul 2013)

ciertamente es confusa.. pero mas abajo..



> “Lo que sí es ilegal es que no nos muestren lo que pesa la báscula y que, cuando lo hagan, el resultado no coincida con el real: porque en el 97% de los casos nos pesaron de menos”, señala el estudio de la organización de consumidores.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ciertamente es confusa.. pero mas abajo..[/QUOTE Si alguien tiene opcion por alguien, pesarlo antes de salir de casa, que timen a su prima, sino acudir a sitios de rigor...o aparente rigor aunque den unos centimos menos, al final seran de mas.


----------



## remonster (5 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> *Y sigue sin respuesta la duda que planteé muchos dias atras:
> ¿que margenes tienen los vendedores/compradores?
> *



Los buenos un 3-5% en el oro


----------



## dmdp78 (5 Jul 2013)

Creo que ya se ha comentado......mucha gente esta renegando del papel y de los brujos futurólogos y la gente de Asia esta comprando oro físico,


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha comentado......mucha gente esta renegando del papel y de los brujos futurólogos y la gente de Asia esta comprando oro físico,



Asia, Rusia, China, EEUU...Y en España menos por que andamos mal de pasta.


----------



## Marina (6 Jul 2013)

para los que dicen que el limpiabotas no esta comprando oro:

“People are selling their homes to buy gold, it’s a big issue.”

Read more: Fool's gold: Counterfeit bars turn up in New York | Fox News


----------



## anitalafantastica (6 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> para los que dicen que el limpiabotas no esta comprando oro:
> 
> “People are selling their homes to buy gold, it’s a big issue.”
> 
> Read more: Fool's gold: Counterfeit bars turn up in New York | Fox News



Peazo notición oiga. Ahora resulta que falsifican lingotes y hasta monedas y joyas. A donde vamos a llegar???


----------



## Marina (6 Jul 2013)

no he puesto una noticia, he puesto un comentario que hacen en la noticia. 
¿no sabe usted leer?


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

Hay que respetar a todos hasta el limpiabotas...que pudiera estar en oro y tambien en bolsa, puede que sea significativo o no, en el 29 lo fue. Hay que seguir en el oro


----------



## GenEgoista (6 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hay que respetar a todos hasta el limpiabotas...que pudiera estar en oro y tambien en bolsa, puede que sea significativo o no, en el 29 lo fue. Hay que seguir en el oro



Mas que limpiabotes, lo que trae el travesti es el comentario estúpido e indocumentado de un imbécil anónimo. Vamos, un dato de vital importancia para desinvertir en metales :XX:


----------



## anitalafantastica (6 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> no he puesto una noticia, he puesto un comentario que hacen en la noticia.
> ¿no sabe usted leer?



Valiente soplapollez. Quien va a vender su casa para comprar oro si la casa no es suya, es del banco. 
Por otra parte la noticia es de septiembre de 2012 es decir cuando el precio de la vivienda se hundia y el oro subia. Muy normal que si alguien habia invertido en una casa que no necesitaba la cambiase por oro. Ahora estara haciendo de nuevo lo mismo, cambiar el oro que baja por cualquier otra cosa que esté subiendo y cuando eso que compre ahora empieze a bajar lo cambiara por otra cosa y así hasta el infinito. Unos llegaran a tiempo y cambiaran una cosa por otra antes de perder dinero e incluso ganaran y otros se pillaran los dedos e iran perdiendo poquito a poco. Nada nuevo.
¿era una burbuja por que la gente compraba oro? no lo se pero por esa regla de tres ya ha dejado de ser burbuja por que esa gente que compro oro vendiendo otros activos que tenia ya a vuelto a vender el oro y a comprar otra cosa, posiblemente bonos o bolsa con lo que volvemos a lo mismo, lo que ahora esta en burbuja son los bonos y la bolsa, no el oro.


----------



## Marina (6 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Valiente soplapollez. Quien va a vender su casa para comprar oro si la casa no es suya, es del banco.
> Por otra parte la noticia es de septiembre de 2012 es decir cuando el precio de la vivienda se hundia y el oro subia. Muy normal que si alguien habia invertido en una casa que no necesitaba la cambiase por oro. Ahora estara haciendo de nuevo lo mismo, cambiar el oro que baja por cualquier otra cosa que esté subiendo y cuando eso que compre ahora empieze a bajar lo cambiara por otra cosa y así hasta el infinito. Unos llegaran a tiempo y cambiaran una cosa por otra antes de perder dinero e incluso ganaran y otros se pillaran los dedos e iran perdiendo poquito a poco. Nada nuevo.
> ¿era una burbuja por que la gente compraba oro? no lo se pero por esa regla de tres ya ha dejado de ser burbuja por que esa gente que compro oro vendiendo otros activos que tenia ya a vuelto a vender el oro y a comprar otra cosa, posiblemente bonos o bolsa con lo que volvemos a lo mismo, lo que ahora esta en burbuja son los bonos y la bolsa, no el oro.



Hazte mirar la tonteria.. (multinick)
tu comentario junto al de :_"Este mensaje esta oculto porque GenEgoista está en tu lista de ignorados."_ seguro que son dos perlas...

Claro que para ti es buen negocio vender cuando algo está en minimos y comprar cuando alqo esta en maximos... LO DICES TODO.. (ya se te ve lo listo que eres) informanos en que inviertes...


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Mas que limpiabotes, lo que trae el travesti es el comentario estúpido e indocumentado de un imbécil anónimo. Vamos, un dato de vital importancia para desinvertir en metales :XX:



puede ser un dato a tener en cuenta, pero no es exclusivo de los MP


----------



## maragold (6 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> para los que dicen que el limpiabotas no esta comprando oro:
> 
> “People are selling their homes to buy gold, it’s a big issue.”
> 
> Read more: Fool's gold: Counterfeit bars turn up in New York | Fox News



Yo llevo recomendando a mis allegados (amigos y familiares) proteger parte de sus activos (si es que los tienen) desde hace siglos... y nunca me han hecho ni puto caso...


----------



## anitalafantastica (6 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Hazte mirar la tonteria.. (multinick)
> tu comentario junto al de :_"Este mensaje esta oculto porque GenEgoista está en tu lista de ignorados."_ seguro que son dos perlas...
> 
> Claro que para ti es buen negocio vender cuando algo está en minimos y comprar cuando alqo esta en maximos... LO DICES TODO.. (ya se te ve lo listo que eres) informanos en que inviertes...



A ti cuantas veces hay que decirte las cosas??
Yo no invierto absolutamente en NADA. ¿lo entiendes? en N A D A. Simplemente compro oro y plata y lo guardo y si es posible para no tener que sacarlo jamás.
¿Que no lo entiendes? Ni pu.a falta que me hace. Cuanto menos gente lo entienda, tanto mejor para mi.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

El oro y plata quizas menos son valores atractivos pese a todo


----------



## Marina (6 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> A ti cuantas veces hay que decirte las cosas??
> Yo no invierto absolutamente en NADA. ¿lo entiendes? en N A D A. Simplemente compro oro y plata y lo guardo y si es posible para no tener que sacarlo jamás.
> ¿Que no lo entiendes? Ni pu.a falta que me hace. Cuanto menos gente lo entienda, tanto mejor para mi.





_yo no invierto en nada, solo compro acciones de telefonica... pisos, oro, (pero como nunca lo voy a vender no es inversion)_

haztelo mirar...

Esta claro viendo el nivel de los compradores del foro que no es que este comprando el limpiabotas ,
*es que esta comprando el gato del limpiabotas..*


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

Exacto muchos invertimos en oro sin ningun afan inversor


----------



## el ganador (6 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Yo llevo recomendando a mis allegados (amigos y familiares) proteger parte de sus activos (si es que los tienen) desde hace siglos... y nunca me han hecho ni puto caso...



la mayoría de la gente piensa que de su protección ya se ocupa papá-estado ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

el ganador dijo:


> la mayoría de la gente piensa que de su protección ya se ocupa papá-estado ::



allá cada uno, el oro puede ser un buen amigo para problemas futuros...o vamos a ver que pasa con las pensiones, un lingote aunque sea pequeño de vez en cuando no vendrá mal.


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Jul 2013)

¿Sabeis la diferencia entre inversion y seguro? En los hilos oficiales se ha hablado de ello ampliamente.

Os pondre una frase para que sigais confiando en los papelitos



> " Sólo el gobierno es capaz de coger un papel perfectamente bueno, cubrirlo con tinta perfectamente buena y hacer una combinación absolutamente banal."
> 
> Milton Friedman


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Jul 2013)

El oro es un seguro, un entretenimiento, un vicio...y espero que seguridad.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2013)

# Maragold: Estamos a la "par". A mí la familia no me ha hecho prácticamente ni puto caso y hasta donde ha llegado mi autoridad ha sido por "imposición"...

# anitalafantastica: Tú lo tienes claro ¿No? Pues que el "pollo" berree, a fin de cuentas los "metaleros" no le van a hacer puto caso. Tú SI que has entendido la "filosofía" de los MP. Y si alguien no cree en ellos, no les gustan o lo que sea... pues que se dediquen a otra cosa. Yo no me meto con quienes "invierten" en otros activos financieros tanto si creo como si no. Otros debieran tomar buena nota...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jul 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Sabeis la diferencia entre inversion y seguro? En los hilos oficiales se ha hablado de ello ampliamente.
> 
> Os pondre una frase para que sigais confiando en los papelitos



Gracias, como siempre agradezco tus frases tan oportunas


----------



## Jacob Amero Karlillo (7 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro es un seguro, un entretenimiento, un vicio...y espero que seguridad.



¿seguridad?


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Jul 2013)

Jacob Amero Karlillo dijo:


> ¿seguridad?



siempre lo fue...


----------



## Jacob Amero Karlillo (7 Jul 2013)

te refieres al momento en que los mongoles llegan a matarte y violarte y a toda tu familia pero te perdonan por tu generosidad claro


----------



## Denaar (7 Jul 2013)

Tengo una duda ( y no es coña) a ver quien me la resuelve, os explico:

Empezé a coleccionar moneda histórica y tengo un amplio surtido de 8 reales, columnarios, denarios, escudos, duros, etc, pero al ver el creciente número de falsificaciones que corrían por el mercado, incluso llegué a dudar hasta de los numismáticos de toda la vida, fui abandonando la moneda histórica y empezé a adquirir series bullion con y sin premium, como lunares, maples, britannias, koalas, somalias, pandas.... pero solo una por año.

Viendo que algunas de estas series han doblado su precio de compra, mientras que la moneda histórica apenas cambia su precio (exceptuando monedas raras y conservaciones extremas).

Sigo siendo un coleccionista o ahora soy un inversor ? estoy preservando mi capital invertido o le estoy sacando un beneficio? (en caso de venta, cosa que ahora no me planteo) Soy un metalero? o que narices soy ahora?

Entiendo que soy coleccionista porque solo compro una unidad de cada serie.
Entiendo que soy inversor porque intento comprar la moneda en su precio más bajo.
Entiendo que estoy preservando capital o asegurando como lo llamais vosotros.
Entiendo que puedo sacar beneficio de mi compra si vendo.
Entiendo que soy metalero porque tengo una cantidad considerable de monedas.

En que posicion estoy ahora mismo?


----------



## Marina (7 Jul 2013)

te dejamos elegir..

se tu mismo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jul 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Tengo una duda ( y no es coña) a ver quien me la resuelve, os explico:
> 
> Empezé a coleccionar moneda histórica y tengo un amplio surtido de 8 reales, columnarios, denarios, escudos, duros, etc, pero al ver el creciente número de falsificaciones que corrían por el mercado, incluso llegué a dudar hasta de los numismáticos de toda la vida, fui abandonando la moneda histórica y empezé a adquirir series bullion con y sin premium, como lunares, maples, britannias, koalas, somalias, pandas.... pero solo una por año.
> 
> ...



Toda esta discusion terminologica en la que solemos caer los metaleros, en el fondo, es discutir sobre el sexo de los angeles. La única distincion que me parece valida es el plazo de la estrategia: meses, años o decadas.

Pero incluso esta division, que tiene cierta correlacion con especuladores/inversores/goldbugs, es discutible porque no son opciones excluyentes: yo aspiro a vender antes de una decada (inversor?), pero si de disparara (x5) en unos meses venderia una parte (especulador?), y tampoco descarto dejarlos de herencia a mis hijos (goldbug?).


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Jul 2013)

En vez de comprar solo una de cada compra todas las que puedas,para en un futuro poder intercambiar algunas con otros aficionados,si lo haces seguro que te llamarán "EL ACAPARADOR"JAJA


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Jul 2013)

Deenar haces bien, muy bien...dale tiempo al tiempo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2013)

Hola, denaar: Tú mismo te respondes si lees tu comentario. Eres por este orden: coleccionista, inversor y metalero (en tu caso previsor).

Hombre, la moneda histórica es de alguna manera un "lujo", es decir tiene buen mercado cuando las cosas van bien y depende también de las "piezas". Como en todas las Crisis económicas cuando las cosas van mal pues la gente se saca lo que tiene de "valor" para ir tirando, de manera que sí que hay hoy día auténticas "gangas". A mí, en su momento, esta situación me ha permitido aumentar considerablemente mi colección de monedas romana y griega, algo impensable hace pocos años.

También me ha pasado lo que a muchos otros, y es que al ver que esto se "tambalea", pues he optado por dedicarme al Bullion y también al Premium, al menos para quitarme el "mono"... A diferencia tuya yo sí que he comprado muchas monedas "repetidas" de Premium porque considero que siempre encontraré mercado o para "intercambiarlas" por otras monedas, aparte de la Plata que puedan contener. Esto es algo que no entienden los metaleros que no son "coleccionistas", aunque en el foro predominan los que combinan las dos opciones: Bullion puro y duro; Moneda Histórica/Premium. Son perfectamente compatibles siempre y cuando sepamos lo que queremos.

En realidad, yo me acerco bastante al planteamiento de Estudiante Tesorero y que me parece que es el de muchos de los que andamos por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Jul 2013)

Empieza la semana del Oro, mas de lo mismo por ahora cerca de 31 Euros gramo.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Touché! Pero te aclaro que "para mí" las Canguros son las Canguros... Sabes es que me gustan las "nuggets de pollo" y que son más conocidas no por no ser esdrújulas, sino por lo bien que sientan al estómago... Me parece una falta de "respeto" llamar así a las Canguro. Que lo hagan los australianos que ya sabes que tienen fama de ser bastante "rústicos"... Y te lo puedo "garantizar".
> 
> Por supuesto, entiendo que a tí te puedan gustar las Pandas, aparte de que son bonitas, y como bien dices en cuestión de "gustos"... De todas formas, espero que con el tiempo puedas "valorar" otro tipo de monedas. Todo esto dicho con todo respeto y en plan de broma, por lo que espero no te molestes.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.





No puedes molestarme, si no te sales de unos límites, claro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Jul 2013)

Cierra el oro hoy a 31,50 euros gramo, ligeramente repunta.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Jul 2013)

Pues ya tenemos "achinchetao" un hilo donde poder hablar del movimiento del precio del oro.

Para quienes se pregunten "¿de donde ha salido este nuevo hilo?", les cuento que es el viejo hilo de "El oro se fue a la m..." con el nombre modificado, que tras arduas negociaciones con un moderador, he conseguido que lo cuelgue bien arriba para el disfrute y goce popular.

Un pequeño paso para los foreros, un gran salto para burbuja


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos "achinchetao" un hilo donde poder hablar del movimiento del precio del oro.
> 
> Para quienes se pregunten "¿de donde ha salido este nuevo hilo?", les cuento que es el viejo hilo de "El oro se fue a la m..." con el nombre modificado, que tras arduas negociaciones con un moderador, he conseguido que lo cuelgue bien arriba para el disfrute y goce popular.
> 
> Un pequeño paso para los foreros, un gran salto para burbuja



Gracias rafacoins lo aprovecharemos


----------



## maragold (11 Jul 2013)

Parece que la FED no tiene muy claro lo de dejar de darle a la impresora...

La mitad de los miembros de la Fed apoyara una reduccin de las compras de bonos,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Parece que la FED no tiene muy claro lo de dejar de darle a la impresora...
> 
> La mitad de los miembros de la Fed apoyara una reduccin de las compras de bonos,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



Es que alguno de los miembros de la FED debe tener "sentido común", porque mayor "desaguisado" es imposible. Ahora bien, la pregunta del millón ¿cómo se sale de lo que han provocado? Sí, las respuestas pueden parecer "fáciles", pero ya veremos con la "aceptación popular"...


----------



## Vidar (11 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Parece que la FED no tiene muy claro lo de dejar de darle a la impresora...
> 
> La mitad de los miembros de la Fed apoyara una reduccin de las compras de bonos,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



Al junkie si le dejas de dar droga muere.

.


----------



## maragold (11 Jul 2013)

Subida de más de un 5% del oro papel en apenas dos días... :cook:
El oro físico con plazos de entrega de más de un mes y en pequeñas cantidades... ienso:

...para cantidades grandes, el plazo de entrega es de varios años!!!


----------



## Vidar (11 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Subida de más de un 5% del oro papel en apenas dos días... :cook:
> El oro físico con plazos de entrega de más de un mes y en pequeñas cantidades... ienso:
> 
> ...para cantidades grandes, el plazo de entrega es de varios años!!!



Hablas del comex. Hay bancos honrados que si cumplen.
.


----------



## maragold (11 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Subida de más de un 5% del oro papel en apenas dos días... :cook:
> El oro físico con plazos de entrega de más de un mes y en pequeñas cantidades... ienso:
> 
> ...para cantidades grandes, el plazo de entrega es de varios años!!!





Vidar dijo:


> Hablas del comex. Hay bancos honrados que si cumplen.
> .



Hablo del oro alemán que tienen los yanquis... :fiufiu:


----------



## Vidar (11 Jul 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Hablo del oro alemán que tienen los yanquis... :fiufiu:



Ok, a nivel particular ya hay bancos que han fallado en la entrega como ABN-Amro, se está poniendo complicado.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2013)

De momento, en el Globex, los comentarios de Bernanke, en el sentido de no sólo mantener la QE sino que deja la puerta a "aumentarla", han hecho que el Oro tocara los $1290 y la Plata casi los $20, aunque ahora ambos corrigen levemente. Y el Dólar se está pegando una soberana "hostia" contra todas las monedas: Euro, Libra, Yen...

Veremos qué nos dicen los mercados asiáticos. Esta noche puede ser muy "interesante".

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 02:03 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Hablo del oro alemán que tienen los yanquis... :fiufiu:



Mejor dí el que "dicen" tener... Porque en Ford Knox me parece que, aparte de "telarañas", poco debe haber... Desde luego, en la FED de New York, Ron Paulson ya demostró en su momento que allí sólo habían "certificados"...


----------



## maragold (11 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mejor dí el que "dicen" tener... Porque en Ford Knox me parece que, aparte de "telarañas", poco debe haber... Desde luego, en la FED de New York, Ron Paulson ya demostró en su momento que allí sólo habían "certificados"...



Pues esperemos que hayan aprovechado para cargar oro físico en esta fase "bear trap" del oro papel, como hemos hecho muchos...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2013)

Por si os sirve os dejo un enlace donde las palabras de Bernanke van a ser debatidas, sino lo están siendo ya.

Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Jul 2013)

La realidad es que a ninguna zona monetaria le interesa tener la divisa más fuerte. Los del euro somos los tontos del sistema y por eso no nos recuperaremos nunca de esta crisis.
Todo esta guerra de divisas hace al oro más atractivo que nunca. :fiufiu:


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Sorpresa. El oro inició su sesión con subidas mayores del 20 por ciento, esta empezando...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Jul 2013)

Cualquiera de las 4 divisas reserva fiat son una porquería pinchada en un palo.
De esta se pone en los 2000 miles. :fiufiu:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Sorpresa. El oro inició su sesión con subidas mayores del 20 por ciento, esta empezando...



20%? no seran 20$? :


----------



## atom ant (11 Jul 2013)

Me pareció sospechoso que cuando parecía que las bolsas iniciaban una corrección importarte saliese el Bernanke diciendo que retirarían los estímulos

Me pareció extraño que tras este comunicado las bolsas subiesen hasta colocarse de nuevo prácticamente en máximos. Alguien ha estado acumulando

Me parece clarificador que ahora Mr Berny diga que seguirán inyectando dinero en el sistema, justo cuando estamos llegando al doble techo.

¿dónde está la bolita?...¿dónde está la bolita?

¿patadón al alza? ¿lateral en max dónde colocar los frutos del último pelotazo?Habrá que estar muy atentos a los próximos movimientos de los índices USA.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> 20%? no seran 20$? :



No 20 por ciento...ahora actualizare datos

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 10:17 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> No 20 por ciento...ahora actualizare datos



Sigue al alza...pero que mucho, pero con altibajos

Precio del oro Archivos « OroyFinanzas.com | OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No 20 por ciento...ahora actualizare datos



:ienso:

Creo que me estoy perdiendo. Ayer el oro cerró a 1247$, y esta madrugada ha subido hasta 1287$, eso son 40$ de diferencia o un 3.2%. Me podrías explicar lo del 20% como si fuera un niño de 8 años? :S


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> Creo que me estoy perdiendo. Ayer el oro cerró a 1247$, y esta madrugada ha subido hasta 1287$, eso son 40$ de diferencia o un 3.2%. Me podrías explicar lo del 20% como si fuera un niño de 8 años? :S



Me pasaron mal el "Twitter", Te deje un enlace de como va el tema...para arriba pero no tanto.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> Creo que me estoy perdiendo. Ayer el oro cerró a 1247$, y esta madrugada ha subido hasta 1287$, eso son 40$ de diferencia o un 3.2%. Me podrías explicar lo del 20% como si fuera un niño de 8 años? :S



Te lo explicare yo. Claramente es un error


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Te lo explicare yo. Claramente es un error



Eso parecía, pero ante la confirmación ya me planteaba que se refiriera a alguna oscura cotización de futuros o que fuera un 20% respecto la media de los últimos X dias, o vete tu a saber... ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Te lo explicare yo. Claramente es un error



Ya respondi al peticionario, y deje enlace exacto en citas anteriores.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 11:23 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Eso parecía, pero ante la confirmación ya me planteaba que se refiriera a alguna oscura cotización de futuros o que fuera un 20% respecto la media de los últimos X dias, o vete tu a saber... ::



No se si subira tanto en un plazo tan cercano...


----------



## Suculum (11 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> Creo que me estoy perdiendo. Ayer el oro cerró a 1247$, y esta madrugada ha subido hasta 1287$, eso son 40$ de diferencia o un 3.2%. Me podrías explicar lo del 20% como si fuera un niño de 8 años? :S



Es él el que tiene la edad mental de 8 años, no se si os habéis dado cuenta


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Suculum dijo:


> Es él el que tiene la edad mental de 8 años, no se si os habéis dado cuenta



¿ Ese comentario es por mi ?


----------



## oinoko (11 Jul 2013)

Suculum dijo:


> Es él el que tiene la edad mental de 8 años, no se si os habéis dado cuenta



Pero la astucia de uno de 9.:Aplauso:


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Pero la astucia de uno de 9.:Aplauso:



Interesante postura muy relacionado con el hilo...

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 12:10 ----------

El precio del oro ha subido un 1,1% durante la jornada del miércoles, acercándose al máximo de una semana de ayer de 1.260 dólares la onza. La tasa para préstamos de oro ha seguido subiendo. 

El precio de la plata ha subido un 1,8% desde el mínimo de 19,05 dólares la onza. 

Las bolsas han cotizado a la baja mientras que las commodities han subido. Los bonos de los principales países han subido. No obstante, los tipos de interés sobre la deuda de la Eurozona han crecido después de que la agencia de calificación crediticia S&P haya recortado el crédito a largo plazo de Italia a BBB, dos escalones por encima de "bono basura".

"Ha habido bastante interés en préstamo de oro últimamente", ha comentado el estratega de metales preciosos de UBS, Joni Teves. "Está relacionado con la demanda de físico", con las primas en Shanghai todavía en torno a los 40 dólares por encima del precio spot. 

"Como mayoristas, refinerías y distribuidores de productos de inversión están detrás del metal para hacer productos físicos, algunos de ellos están tomando prestado el oro con antelación", explica Jeffrey Christian de la consultora CMP Group. 

Tras caer en territorio negativo por primera vez en cinco años el pasado lunes, la cotización a futuro ofrecida por los bancos de metales preciosos de Londres ha caído hoy un 0,12% más en los swaps a un mes. La tasa ofrecida es pagada a los prestatarios que están dispuestos a intercambiar dinero por oro y de esta manera asumir el coste de almacenaje y el interés de los pagos perdido por el periodo de intercambio.

Datos de la LBMA muestran que las tasas ofrecidas fueron negativas por última vez en noviembre de 2008, tras el colapso de Lehman Brothers. 

El hecho de que las tasas sean negativas "es un hecho importante", se lee en una nota de la refinería MKS. 

El FT escribe hoy que esto "Ha despertado el interés de la gente" por comprar oro aprovechándose de los traders bajistas. El cambio de la tasa para préstamos de oro está dando soporte a los precios tras el peor desplome trimestral en tres décadas. 

Con respecto a la demanda asiática, en India, el mayor consumidor del metal amarillo, los distribuidores de oro se han puesto de acuerdo para suspender las ventas de monedas de oro y lingotes de inversión, para cumplir con la solicitud del gobierno de reducir las importaciones de oro. 

En China, el segundo consumidor de oro, la demanda se ha mantenido fuerte en las últimas horas según informan comerciantes del país. 


Oro se mantiene sin grandes cambios | Noticias Oro


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2013)

Suculum dijo:


> Es él el que tiene la edad mental de 8 años, no se si os habéis dado cuenta





oinoko dijo:


> Pero la astucia de uno de 9.:Aplauso:



Pues a mi oro y plata forever me parece muy simpatico y me cae bien.

No veo por que teneis que meteros con el


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues a mi oro y plata forever me parece muy simpatico y me cae bien.
> 
> No veo por que teneis que meteros con el



GRACIAS

Estamos aqui para debatir, opinar, equivocarse, aprender...pero no para reirse de alguna persona, en fin...

Puedes discrepar, chocar...pero nunca la "sorna" con malicia.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> GRACIAS
> 
> Estamos aqui para debatir, opinar, equivocarse, aprender...pero no para reirse de alguna persona, en fin...
> 
> Puedes discrepar, chocar...pero nunca la "sorna" con malicia.



Tu a tu bola, pasa de ellos


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Tu a tu bola, pasa de ellos



Pues si a centrarnos en lo que realmente nos interesa...


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

La jornada del oro se inicia sin sorpresas muy estable.


----------



## anitalafantastica (12 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> La jornada del oro se inicia sin sorpresas muy estable.




No se, no sé.... Hoy es viernes y toca bajón.


----------



## p_pin (12 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> No se, no sé.... Hoy es viernes y toca bajón.



Efectivamente, en unos minutos se publican datos de USA... veremos


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> No se, no sé.... Hoy es viernes y toca bajón.



Como los ultimos 10 virenes aproximadamente...

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 15:04 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Efectivamente, en unos minutos se publican datos de USA... veremos



A la espera...estamos


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Como los ultimos 10 virenes aproximadamente...
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 15:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Por ahora va pelin al alza...pero poco, cambia la tendencia de los Viernes.


----------



## p_pin (12 Jul 2013)

Los datos han salido y son discretos, no han afectado, en principio a la cotización


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Los datos han salido y son discretos, no han afectado, en principio a la cotización



"Aburrimiento" financiero en MP...Quizas sea una buena noticia.


----------



## Ninonino (12 Jul 2013)

1,281.40$ -0.40% y 20.00$ -1.23% respectivamente.

Una bajada pequeña de momento.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> 1,281.40$ -0.40% y 20.00$ -1.23% respectivamente.
> 
> Una bajada pequeña de momento.



No falla el Viernes tarde el mejor dia de compra...


----------



## anitalafantastica (13 Jul 2013)

Por fin un viernes sin caida. ¿ preparados para atacar los 1300 la semana que viene?


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Por fin un viernes sin caida. ¿ preparados para atacar los 1300 la semana que viene?



Verano de transición...


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Jul 2013)

Lunes 15 julio inicia muy fuerte el oro, esperaremos evolucion


----------



## plastic_age (16 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Por fin un viernes sin caida. ¿ preparados para atacar los 1300 la semana que viene?



Teniendo en cuenta de que el 25 de septiembre del año pasado llegó a 1800, los 1.300$ no son ningún consuelo para los metaleros.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta de que el 25 de septiembre del año pasado llegó a 1800, los 1.300$ no son ningún consuelo para los metaleros.



El consuelo es que se puede tener mas barato...

Ya subira ya...

BUENA INFORMACION


----------



## Ninonino (16 Jul 2013)

A mí me da la impresión de que esta semana no se van a ver muchos cambios en el precio.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> A mí me da la impresión de que esta semana no se van a ver muchos cambios en el precio.



Excepto sorpresa gigante hasta Septiembre...tensa calma.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jul 2013)

Cada vez que entro en el foro y veo en negrita los hilos de los metales me ilusiono pensando que hay noticias o análisis interesantes ... pero para mi decepción es el forero "oro y plata forever" que se siente obligado a contestar a cada uno de los comentarios como si estuviéramos en un chat o comentar la última cotización ... :ouch:

Compañero! 1000 mensajes en 15 días!!
¿Porqué no acumulas 10 o 20 comentarios de una linea y aportas uno solo pero mas elaborado?


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cada vez que entro en el foro y veo en negrita los hilos de los metales me ilusiono pensando que hay noticias o análisis interesantes ... pero para mi decepción es el forero "oro y plata forever" que se siente obligado a contestar a cada uno de los comentarios como si estuviéramos en un chat o comentar la última cotización ... :ouch:
> 
> Compañero! 1000 mensajes en 15 días!!
> ¿Porqué no acumulas 10 o 20 comentarios de una linea y aportas uno solo pero mas elaborado?



Acepto la crtitica pero no la comparto, cada uno es libre con el debido respeto de escribir cuando quiera, como quiera...dentro de las normas del foro, que creo haber leido y no haber infringido

Yo leo comentarios por doquier y el que no me interesa me lo salto, pero no lo critico ni lo analizo, lo respeto y punto.

Un saludo Estudiante Tesorero, buenas tardes.


----------



## Suculum (16 Jul 2013)

Ya os dije que éste tio era tonto


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

Suculum dijo:


> Ya os dije que éste tio era tonto



creo que el insulto huelga...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Acepto la crtitica pero no la comparto, cada uno es libre con el debido respeto de escribir cuando quiera, como quiera...dentro de las normas del foro, que creo haber leido y no haber infringido
> 
> Yo leo comentarios por doquier y el que no me interesa me lo salto, pero no lo critico ni lo analizo, lo respeto y punto.
> 
> Un saludo Estudiante Tesorero, buenas tardes.



Por supuesto, son opiniones personales y cada uno tiene una. Y la misma libertad que tienes para escribir 100 minicomentarios al dia la tengo yo para dar mi opinion subjetiva sobre ello, sin intencion de ofender. Pero al margen que yo prefiera aportaciones mas "densas" antes que chateras, mi "lamento" era por el hecho de ver los hilos continuamente arriba en esta epoca de pocas noticias y los continuos chascos que me llevo.

Saludos y no te lo tomes personalmente, por favor.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por supuesto, son opiniones personales y cada uno tiene una. Y la misma libertad que tienes para escribir 100 minicomentarios al dia la tengo yo para dar mi opinion subjetiva sobre ello, sin intencion de ofender. Pero al margen que yo prefiera aportaciones mas "densas" antes que chateras, mi "lamento" era por el hecho de ver los hilos continuamente arriba en esta epoca de pocas noticias y los continuos chascos que me llevo.
> 
> Saludos y no te lo tomes personalmente, por favor.



Para nada.
Vamos a centrarnos en nuestra pasion el oro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Para nada.
> Vamos a centrarnos en nuestra pasion el oro.
> 
> Un saludo.



Asi se habla, pasa de todo.
¿Que opinas oro y plata forever de la bajada del oro?. Se auguran tiempos dificiles, no crees?


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Asi se habla, pasa de todo.
> ¿Que opinas oro y plata forever de la bajada del oro?. Se auguran tiempos dificiles, no crees?



No puedo pasar si una persona me insulta, pero bueno el mismo...

Se auguran tiempos dificiles para el Oro...pero creo que para el resto de lo que no es MP Mucho mas.

Fe total en el, sin perder de vista otras diversificaciones

Mi "tesoro" tengo claro cual es, no tengo prisa...ni quien me la meta je je je.

Sigo comprando semanalmente algo poco o mucho pero soy constante.

Hay que seguir de cerca las explotaciones mineras...hay estara la clave a medio y corto plazo para seguir con la compra de oro en los proximos meses.

Un saludo y Gracias Rafacoins


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No puedo pasar si una persona me insulta, pero bueno el mismo...
> 
> Se auguran tiempos dificiles para el Oro...pero creo que para el resto de lo que no es MP Mucho mas.
> 
> ...



Burbuja siempre ha tenido este "humor hijoputesco", se que a veces cabrea pero si tal mandas un mensaje al moderador y ya que se ocupen ellos.

Por cierto, si encontrasen en algun momento un yacimiento de oro tan grande que sea capaz de duplicar las existaencias del oro mundial...
1) Bajaria el precio del oro al 50%?
2) Afectaria esto al prcio de la plata?


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Burbuja siempre ha tenido este "humor hijoputesco", se que a veces cabrea pero si tal mandas un mensaje al moderador y ya que se ocupen ellos.
> 
> Por cierto, si encontrasen en algun momento un yacimiento de oro tan grande que sea capaz de duplicar las existaencias del oro mundial...
> 1) Bajaria el precio del oro al 50%?
> 2) Afectaria esto al prcio de la plata?



Humor...en fin insultos no.

Todo es posible, factible e inventable...pero encontrar un yacimiento para que suponga un impacto tan brutal en MP, Hubiera sido ya encontrado...Africa es una incognita, pero que desestabilizara tanto el mercado, no lo veo. Pero ojo posible es, pero mas bien remoto

El precio del Oro el suelo lo veo en 1050 dolares no mas o sea estamos cercanos o ya estamos en breve. Finales de Septiembre clave sera para ver tendencias, creo que subira poco pero subira.

Del Tema Plata...todos los indicios lo dan mas fiable incluso que el oro, en las previsiones son buenisimas, hay que comprar ahora...pero cada uno que haga lo que quiera, que yo no lo vendo solo compro monedas y algun lingote.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Humor...en fin insultos no.
> 
> Todo es posible, factible e inventable...pero encontrar un yacimiento para que suponga un impacto tan brutal en MP, Hubiera sido ya encontrado...Africa es una incognita, pero que desestabilizara tanto el mercado, no lo veo. Pero ojo posible es, pero mas bien remoto
> 
> ...



No se, yo no creo que suba. Sigo pensando que el precio sigue en caidalibre y puede que me equivoque, pero a finales de setiembre lo veremos muy por debajo de los 1000€.

Mira sino el grafico del ultimo año...


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No se, yo no creo que suba. Sigo pensando que el precio sigue en caidalibre y puede que me equivoque, pero a finales de setiembre lo veremos muy por debajo de los 1000€.
> 
> Mira sino el grafico del ultimo año...



Una grafica vale mas que 1000 palabras, pero me quedo con la linea casi plana de las ultimas semanas, puede que oscile poco en un sentido u otro...a partir de septiembre bueno mejor octubre...subira


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Una grafica vale mas que 1000 palabras, pero me quedo con la linea casi plana de las ultimas semanas, puede que oscile poco en un sentido u otro...a partir de septiembre bueno mejor octubre...subira



Y no te parece igual esa "linea casi plana" a la de mayo?, o a la de marzo?, o a la de noviembre?
... volvera a pasar amigo, ya paso antes, y esta pasando ahora


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 Jul 2013)

Hoy está bajando considerablemente... Lo que es una tentación para los que queremos entrar, esperamos o cargamos.....


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Hoy está bajando considerablemente... Lo que es una tentación para los que queremos entrar, esperamos o cargamos.....



En tu lugar no entraria, pero si insistes, aqui va mi humilde consejo ...

Ya estamos casi a viernes, y los viernes por la tarde suele bajar un poquito, y si se le suma esta tendencia bajista, pues puede que caiga bastante.
Yo en tu lugar me esperaba hasta el lunes o martes como poco.


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 Jul 2013)

Muchas gracias caballero. ¿Crees que es mejor esperar ? Parece ser que todo el mundo habla de las elecciones alemanas como el gran detónate y no quiero que me pillen con los pantalones bajados por esperar a que bajen unos euros.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Muchas gracias caballero. ¿Crees que es mejor esperar ? Parece ser que todo el mundo habla de las elecciones alemanas como el gran detónate y no quiero que me pillen con los pantalones bajados por esperar a que bajen unos euros.



Yo creo que seguira bajado aun mas, pero tambien es cierto que muchos por aqui piensan lo contrario. 
Yo me baso en las graficas, que desde hace mas de un año muestran que no para de bajar...







Tu mismo amigo, es tu pasta


----------



## anitalafantastica (17 Jul 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Hoy está bajando considerablemente... Lo que es una tentación para los que queremos entrar, esperamos o cargamos.....



Donde ves que esté bajando considerablemente? Ahora mismo está en positivo y a lo largo del dia el minimo ha sido de 1282$ e incluso ha llegado a tocar los 1300$.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Evidente que no

Yo cuando me lanze a tope fue de 35 a 32 ahora sigo poco a poco


----------



## Gol D. Roger (17 Jul 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Donde ves que esté bajando considerablemente? Ahora mismo está en positivo y a lo largo del dia el minimo ha sido de 1282$ e incluso ha llegado a tocar los 1300$.



El mínimo de hoy ha sido $1273, y ahora mismo anda por $1276...


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> El mínimo de hoy ha sido $1273, y ahora mismo anda por $1276...



Sigue casi igual, tensa calma ?


----------



## atom ant (18 Jul 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Muchas gracias caballero. ¿Crees que es mejor esperar ? Parece ser que todo el mundo habla de las elecciones alemanas como el gran detónate y no quiero que me pillen con los pantalones bajados por esperar a que bajen unos euros.



En Germania va a ganar la Merkel.. Detonante pero ¿en qué dirección?
Personalmente creo que en los próximos días lo veremos en 1130$/onz

Saludos


----------



## Marina (18 Jul 2013)

ahora resulta que el oro se "produce" y que cualquier dia vemos llover oro... (modo ironic)

y dicen que el 80% del oro esta por descubrir... (modo no ironic)
Todo el oro tiene su origen en cataclismos cósmicos | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Jul 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En los años 20 del siglo XX también bajó el oro por que la bolsa subía mucho y se ganaba mucho... recuerdo que las bolsas importantes están ahora en máximos.
> 
> .



Pues 4 meses despues se estabilizó la caida desde hace un mes, ahora toca esperar


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2013)

Lo "lógico", desde mi "experiencia" personal, es que todavía haya un tramo de caída en el Oro. Y, en la Plata, hay que ver la evolución del Cobre pues cada vez hay más "correlación". Lástima no haberlo "visto" antes.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo "lógico", desde mi "experiencia" personal, es que todavía haya un tramo de caída en el Oro. Y, en la Plata, hay que ver la evolución del Cobre pues cada vez hay más "correlación". Lástima no haberlo "visto" antes.



Coinciden tesis del oro, en plata soy muy optimista....a lustro vista podria estar por las nubes


----------



## atom ant (21 Jul 2013)




----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jul 2013)

Nadie va a decirlo?...






1,006.09€


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Nadie va a decirlo?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empezo fuerte...pero esta como un tiro ja ja ja


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Empezo fuerte...pero esta como un tiro ja ja ja



Siempre que pega un bajon, sube un poquito antes, pero si esta es la subida previa al siguiente bajon la caida puede ser importante.
Si os fijais, en abril justo antes de la gran bajada, hubo otra subida casi ideantica a esta ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Siempre que pega un bajon, sube un poquito antes, pero si esta es la subida previa al siguiente bajon la caida puede ser importante.
> Si os fijais, en abril justo antes de la gran bajada, hubo otra subida casi ideantica a esta ...



Habra que ver la evolucion semanal...


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Jul 2013)

Lo que yo tengo que decir, es que al inclito de la zeja se le deberian exigir responsabilidades penales.

Que el cabron este viviendo con un sueldazo de maraja, con una mansion en somosaguas, como premio por haber arruinado al pais..


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Jul 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo que decir, es que al inclito de la zeja se le deberian exigir responsabilidades penales.
> 
> Que el cabron este viviendo con un sueldazo de maraja, con una mansion en somosaguas, como premio por haber arruinado al pais..



En politica pocos acaban en la carcel...¿ Eres metalero ?


----------



## Ninonino (22 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Siempre que pega un bajon, sube un poquito antes, pero si esta es la subida previa al siguiente bajon la caida puede ser importante.
> Si os fijais, en abril justo antes de la gran bajada, hubo otra subida casi ideantica a esta ...



Y viceversa. Los bajones importantes también se aparean con importantes rebotes. El problema es que no se sabe qué va a pasar hasta que pasa.


----------



## atom ant (24 Jul 2013)

La tradición irlandesa dice que los cisnes no pueden escapar volando porque las bailarinas les quitaron las piernas

[YOUTUBE]cHx4guRdniE[/YOUTUBE]


últimamente estoy viendo que se están dando casos de H1N1 en el invierno austral, Suramérica. Recuerden que tenemos una cita ineludible con la gripe del pollo. Quizá este puede ser próximo cisne negro.

Aunque. si el suceso es ineludible y esperado, tampoco podría considerarse cisne 

ummm... meditaré sobre ello

ienso:

.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> La tradición irlandesa dice que los cisnes no pueden escapar volando porque las bailarinas les quitaron las piernas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cHx4guRdniE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que "meditar" mucho, de hecho tú ya te has dado "cuenta"... Te recuerdo que hace muy pocos meses, durante el "tensionamiento" con Corea del Norte (uno más...), ya hubo nuevos casos de gripe aviar en la cercana China...


----------



## atom ant (24 Jul 2013)

Si, así es Fernando... el virus está a punto de saltar al hombre, solo le falta un pequeño empujoncito que seguramente se lo dará alguien que lo rentabilizará grandemente.

No hay que perderla de vista


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (24 Jul 2013)

Creo que el oro y la plata va a bajar mas todavía......


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Jul 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Creo que el oro y la plata va a bajar mas todavía......



Se acabaron las especulaciones, el comienzo del fin ha llegado

... y será la semana próxima


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Se acabaron las especulaciones, el comienzo del fin ha llegado
> 
> ... y será la semana próxima



Toca esperar, reflexionar, observar, analizar...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (24 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Se acabaron las especulaciones, el comienzo del fin ha llegado
> 
> ... y será la semana próxima



Veremos, !a ver si podemos comprar muy barato....!

saludos


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Jul 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo que decir, es que al inclito de la zeja se le deberian exigir responsabilidades penales.
> 
> Que el cabron este viviendo con un sueldazo de maraja, con una mansion en somosaguas, como premio por haber arruinado al pais..



Nadie se cargará a bambi,está mal visto políticamente gasear subnormales.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 11:47 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Toca esperar, reflexionar, observar, analizar...



y cargar,no se te olvide.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Jul 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Nadie se cargará a bambi,está mal visto políticamente gasear subnormales.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 11:47 ----------
> 
> y cargar,no se te olvide.



Ni lo dude a la minina ocasion
:Baile:


----------



## Hacendado (28 Jul 2013)

¿Alguien podría decirme si se puede aprovechar ahora que el oro está algo bajo para pillar algún anillo, alianzas o collar¿

El caso es que según precio veo que el oro a 18k esta a 20euros el gramo, pero luego ves piezas y valen el doble o el triple.


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Jul 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría decirme si se puede aprovechar ahora que el oro está algo bajo para pillar algún anillo, alianzas o collar¿
> 
> El caso es que según precio veo que el oro a 18k esta a 20euros el gramo, pero luego ves piezas y valen el doble o el triple.



Una cosa es comprar al peso, y otra comprar una joya, que lleva su trabajo realizar,y lógicamente te cobrarán.Por eso es una buena compra la moneda histórica,pequeña y abundante(al ser abundante tiene poco valor numismático) ya que su precio es relativamente al peso,lo de pequeña es por el tema de falsificaciones y por si un día tienes que empezar a venderlo no tener que llevarte lingotes por la calleXX:


----------



## atom ant (28 Jul 2013)

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 19:54 ----------

Estaría bien que alguien abriese un tema sobre materias primas y tal...


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Se acabaron las especulaciones, el comienzo del fin ha llegado
> 
> ... y será la semana próxima



Os lo dije la semana pasada, hoy se registra una caida de mas de 25€/oz.
Auguro mas bajadas para hoy hasta superar el 5% (debajo de 950€)


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Os lo dije la semana pasada, hoy se registra una caida de mas de 25€/oz.
> Auguro mas bajadas para hoy hasta superar el 5% (debajo de 950€)



Viernes no dejan indiferente a nadie

¿ Caera mas el oro que la plata, ambos analogamente ?


----------



## atom ant (6 Ago 2013)

Momento copper

Cobre en resistencia 3,2 y nuevo terremoto en Chile 5,2

Un temblor de 5,2 grados sacudió el norte de Chile | La Voz del Interior


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ago 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Momento copper
> 
> Cobre en resistencia 3,2 y nuevo terremoto en Chile 5,2
> 
> Un temblor de 5,2 grados sacudió el norte de Chile | La Voz del Interior



vaya.
El oro bajando a buen ritmo a esta hora...


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Viernes no dejan indiferente a nadie
> 
> ¿ Caera mas el oro que la plata, ambos analogamente ?





oro y plata forever dijo:


> vaya.
> El oro bajando a buen ritmo a esta hora...





oro y plata forever dijo:


> Toca esperar, reflexionar, observar, analizar...




Amigo Oro y plata forever. En ocasiones tus posteos me suenan a titulares de periodico. 
¿Por casualidad eres escritor, periodista o locutor de radio al menos?


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Amigo Oro y plata forever. En ocasiones tus posteos me suenan a titulares de periodico.
> ¿Por casualidad eres escritor, periodista o locutor de radio al menos?



Por suerte o por desgracia nada cercano a la realidad.

Incido con el hilo sigue bajando el Oro...

Cotizacion Oro


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ago 2013)

Peñoles se desploma por caída de metales preciosos 

El grupo minero más grande de México perdió casi la mitad de sus utilidades anuales debido a la estabilidad de las tasas en Estados Unidos y parece ser que su desplome en la BMV no será la última noticia negativa que protagonizará esta industria


Peñoles se desploma por caída de metales preciosos


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ago 2013)

Va el Oro como un tiro a esta hora

Precio del oro Archivos « OroyFinanzas.com | OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## plastic_age (9 Ago 2013)

El oro deja los 950 €, creo que para siempre. Sólo le queda subir (es que soy muy optimista)





Creo que para siempre y sólo le toca subir.
¿Por qué si no, se ven tantas tiendas de compro oro? Si supieran que baja varios años seguidos, pondrían sus dineros en otro sitio


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ago 2013)

El precio del oro cerraría el viernes sin muchos cambios con respecto a la semana pasada tras haberse recuperado de una caída importante a lo largo de la semana. La plata, también ha logrado despegar, cotizando a niveles vistos por última vez hace dos semanas.

El martes salieron datos que mostraban que el sector de servicios de Estados Unidos Estados Unidos, que representa más de tres cuartas partes de la economía nacional, había repuntado desde un mínimo de tres años en julio. Al otro lado del atlántico, la zona euro se expandió también el pasado mes, aunque de forma modesta, por primera vez en 18 meses. Las bolsas europeas han cotizado al alza durante toda la semana, con el IBEX-35 español logrando batir los 8.700, marcando un nuevo máximo anual.

Precios del oro y la plata: Resumen de la semana | Noticias Oro


----------



## Aro (10 Ago 2013)




----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


>



La grafica es bajista, la evolucion todo un enigma


----------



## Aro (11 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> La grafica es bajista, la evolucion todo un enigma



Estoy de acuerdo, todas las tendencias son válidas hasta que se rompen. Lo interpreto como un 60% de posibilidades de que siga bajando.

De todas formas no percibo pánico o desprestigio del oro (lo que suele suceder en los suelos de mercado). De hecho la mayoría de la gente cree que sigue subiendo sin parar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, todas las tendencias son válidas hasta que se rompen. Lo interpreto como un 60% de posibilidades de que siga bajando.
> 
> De todas formas no percibo pánico o desprestigio del oro (lo que suele suceder en los suelos de mercado). De hecho la mayoría de la gente cree que sigue subiendo sin parar.



creo francamente que estara lateral o quizas bajista al corto plazo...a largo o tambien porque no a medio, valor seguro


----------



## maragold (12 Ago 2013)

Deuda pública japonesa...

Japn aumenta su deuda pblica hasta los 7,8 billones, ms del doble de su PIB

Deuda pública italiana...

La deuda pública italiana marca un nuevo récord en junio | Economía | Cinco Días

De la nuestra, mejor ni hablamos...

::

Pero eso sí, lo que está en burbuja es el oro!!!

:bla:


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Ago 2013)

El oro sube un 2,44 por ciento en Londres y cierra en 1.341 dólares

La onza de oro al contado cerró hoy en el mercado de Londres en 1.341 dólares, un 2,44 por ciento más que al cierre de la jornada anterior. EFECOM

El oro sube un 2,44 por ciento en Londres y cierra en 1.341 dlares


----------



## plastic_age (12 Ago 2013)

*oro comprar o vender*




oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro sube un 2,44 por ciento en Londres y cierra en 1.341 dólares
> 
> La onza de oro al contado cerró hoy en el mercado de Londres en 1.341 dólares, un 2,44 por ciento más que al cierre de la jornada anterior. EFECOM






oro y plata forever dijo:


> Después de todo, muchos metaleros no venderán hasta los 2000 $/onza, yo lo veo lógico, aunque hace más falta una casa que unos gramos de oro, hay gente que opina que si todo se pone muy mal, el oro te sacará de apuros.
> Aún así, las ocasiones para vender se concatenan y yo no sé cómo no han cerrado todos los "compro oro", lo que ha costado cruzar los 1.300 $/onza, y el oro es más escaso que el tocho. Aunque no tenga valor directo, si sólo nos respaldamos en oro, no hubiera habido esta burbuja que tanto dolor está haciendo.


----------



## Marina (13 Ago 2013)

cuando se dicen tonterias....

O vivir en una "burbuja"

Claro cuando la burbuja del ferrocarril... ¿que respaldo tenian las monedas?


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ago 2013)

Los futuros del oro subieron este martes, para comercializarse cerca del máximo de tres semanas registrado la semana pasada, ya que los inversores aguardaban los datos de EE.UU. referentes a las ventas minoristas. Estos datos serán analizados para saber cómo impactarán en el rumbo de la política monetaria de la Fed.

En el Comex, division del New York Mercantile Exchange, los futuros del oro para entrega en diciembre, se comercializaban a USD1.338,50 la onza troy durante la jornada de operaciones europeas, subiendo un 0,3%.

Los precios del oro se mantuvieron en un rango estrecho entre USD1.329,90 la onza troy, el mínimo diario y el máximo diario de USD1.340,70 la onza troy.

Los futuros del oro suben previo a la publicación de los datos de EE.UU. Por Investing.com


----------



## Aro (13 Ago 2013)

No es por trollear. He leído antes a este autor y hace reflexionar:

Después de la fiebre del oro, de Nouriel Roubini


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> No es por trollear. He leído antes a este autor y hace reflexionar:
> 
> Después de la fiebre del oro, de Nouriel Roubini



Breve y bueno pero no lo comparto
Sus predicciones, el articulo es de junio son acertadas, que el oro subira pero con volatilidad...a partir de este otoño-invierno puede que siga con cierta literalidad, pero puede irse por las nubes, ante nuevos rescates a la Vista, entre otros movimientos que podria haber socio económicos


----------



## Aro (14 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Breve y bueno pero no lo comparto
> Sus predicciones, el articulo es de junio son acertadas, que el oro subira pero con volatilidad...a partir de este otoño-invierno puede que siga con cierta literalidad, pero puede irse por las nubes, ante nuevos rescates a la Vista, entre otros movimientos que podria haber socio económicos



Yo no lo comparto tampoco, puesto que parece que se basa en que se ha pasado la crisis para pronosticar el hundimiento del oro como refugio... yo aún no veo resuelto ningún problema que causó pánico hace un tiempo.

He leído también a Jack Adamo explicando que la venta repentina de 17 toneladas de oro ya causó un bajón significativo en el precio.
Me parece una cantidad pequeña que podrían negociar varios países y varios fondos de inversión sin sufrir demasiado sus reservas, así que veo muy manipulable el precio, habrá que observar para dónde lo quieren mover.
No sé si la plata es tan manipulable, aunque supongo que sí.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Yo no lo comparto tampoco, puesto que parece que se basa en que se ha pasado la crisis para pronosticar el hundimiento del oro como refugio... yo aún no veo resuelto ningún problema que causó pánico hace un tiempo.
> 
> He leído también a Jack Adamo explicando que la venta repentina de 17 toneladas de oro ya causó un bajón significativo en el precio.
> Me parece una cantidad pequeña que podrían negociar varios países y varios fondos de inversión sin sufrir demasiado sus reservas, así que veo muy manipulable el precio, habrá que observar para dónde lo quieren mover.
> No sé si la plata es tan manipulable, aunque supongo que sí.



Queda crisis para rato me temo.

17 Toneladas de oro, no es "nada"...no es significativo a nivel mundial

Respecto a la Plata va en consonancia al oro, pero ojo reduciendo ratios.


----------



## Antigona (14 Ago 2013)

Estabilidad lateral por unos cuantos meses - año, hasta que la recuperación económica mundial sea un hecho inapelable, y entonces caída por debajo de los 1000$


----------



## Aro (14 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Queda crisis para rato me temo.
> 
> 17 Toneladas de oro, no es "nada"...no es significativo a nivel mundial
> 
> Respecto a la Plata va en consonancia al oro, pero ojo reduciendo ratios.



Me temo que 17 tm es lo bastante significativo como para alterar el precio de la cotización de manera sensible. Algo chocante, sí.

Saludos!


----------



## Antigona (14 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Me temo que 17 tm es lo bastante significativo como para alterar el precio de la cotización de manera sensible. Algo chocante, sí.
> 
> Saludos!



Normal, si es que apenas hay oro y sólo invertís cuatro gatos, cualquier soplo de alguien con poder y el precio se va hacia arriba o hacia abajo...

Mientras el precio del oro se mantiene estabilizado, yo ya llevo desde que dije y comenté mi estrategia de preferir quedarme el cash e invertir en bolsa un 20% de reward. Y si la economía sigue mejorando, el oro va a seguir bajando.

Total, que al final me quedo con mis euros, cada vez más, y las moneditas de juguete os las quedáis vosotros, que el Imperio Romano ya pasó. Ale, ale...


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Estabilidad lateral por unos cuantos meses - año, hasta que la recuperación económica mundial sea un hecho inapelable, y entonces caída por debajo de los 1000$



Esa podria ser la tendencia natural y las razonable, pero ojo que seguimos en recesion a dia de hoy...la crisis no se marchara en un par de meses...


----------



## Antigona (14 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Esa podria ser la tendencia natural y las razonable, pero ojo que seguimos en recesion a dia de hoy...la crisis no se marchara en un par de meses...



Ese es vuestro error, SÍ LO HARÁ.

La crisis no es más que una cuestión de desconfianza.

En cuanto todos los indicadores apunten en la misma dirección, y todo el mundo se lo crea, aunque sólo sea efecto placebo, crisis is over.

De momento, USA apunta bien, la FED está apunto de retirar los estímulos, me alegro, es bueno para el dolar. China ha mejorado sus expectativas, la Zona Euro está a un paso de la recuperación, ojito al dato de PIB de España del 3º trimestre, bueno para el euro. El cruce entre estas dos divisas entre 1.28 y 1.38 es bastante sano.

A día de hoy nadie serio cree realmente posible un colapso de ninguna de los dos divisas más grandes del mundo. El oro es algo testimonial para que cuatro frikis conspiranoicos se hagan pajas mentales con el MadMax y el fin del mundo.

Yo mientras subido en el rally alcista que le espera al Ibex 35, con unos cuántos k de euros ya en el bolsillo (lo que puedo ganar dada mi capacidad inversora), cuando se acaba, a otra cosa mariposa.

En los mercados lo importante no es llevar razón, ES GANAR DINERO. Parece que eso nunca lo habéis entendido los del oro, y sí, el oro forma parte de los mercados, aunque sea una muy minúscula parte de ellos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ago 2013)

Amigo antigona.

Ojala salgamos ya de la crisis. 

Soy metalero, pero sobre todo DIVERSIFICO

Ni estamos locos como dices, ni nos hacemos pajas como reflejas

El oro seguira siendo mi mejor refugio de mi cartera


----------



## Tin Rope (15 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Amigo antigona.
> 
> Ojala salgamos ya de la crisis.
> 
> ...



Para ser metalero eres demasiado "permisivo" con las barbaridades que dice Antigola,a quien le van a llover ostias como panes sin enterarse de donde vienen.
Que siga invertido en bolsa y confiando en sus estampitas. Continuará tan sonriente y resultón como hasta ahora por un tiempo indeterminado, pero terminará cabizbajo y lloroso, emulando a los nuncabajistas pasapiseros. tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## maragold (15 Ago 2013)

Casapapi dando lecciones de economía. Hay que joderse!

:XX:

Pero bueno, repetimos: oro=protección de patrimonio (previa diversificación)
Porcentaje de oro sobre el total de activos??? Eso ya depende...

Mi recomendación para un casapapi con 4 duros es del 0% en metales y que invierta en formación, viajar... y ligar hostia, que os vais a matar a pajas!!! 
(me recuerdas al inefable que lleva semanas sin trollear en los hilos de oro)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ago 2013)

Las reservas de oro por extraer se estiman en 20 años. 
A partir de ese momento sólo puede subir. :rolleye:


----------



## Antigona (15 Ago 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> Para ser metalero eres demasiado "permisivo" con las barbaridades que dice Antigola,a quien le van a llover ostias como panes sin enterarse de donde vienen.
> Que siga invertido en bolsa y confiando en sus estampitas. Continuará tan sonriente y resultón como hasta ahora por un tiempo indeterminado, pero terminará cabizbajo y lloroso, emulando a los nuncabajistas pasapiseros. tiempo al tiempo.



JAJAJAJA los nuncabajistas pasapiseros SOIS vosotros, "el oro nunca baja" "el oro es Dios"

En resumen, sois cuatro frikis que sólo aquí os hacéis caso entre vosotros.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2013)

- "Más le vale a un hombre tener la boca cerrada, y que los demás le crean tonto, que abrirla y que los demás se convenzan de que lo es." Pitágoras de Samos

- "A lo largo de mi carrera financiera, he sido testigo de un gran número de casos de personas arruinadas por no haber prestado la suficiente atención al riesgo. Si no te cuidas del riesgo, acabará con tu dinero." Larry Hite


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ago 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> Para ser metalero eres demasiado "permisivo" con las barbaridades que dice Antigola,a quien le van a llover ostias como panes sin enterarse de donde vienen.
> Que siga invertido en bolsa y confiando en sus estampitas. Continuará tan sonriente y resultón como hasta ahora por un tiempo indeterminado, pero terminará cabizbajo y lloroso, emulando a los nuncabajistas pasapiseros. tiempo al tiempo.



Soy permisivo, cauto, tolerante...por eso invierto en MP, y el que vea otras formulas mas tradicionalistas alla el.


----------



## Antigona (15 Ago 2013)

Colapso, colpaso, colapso JAJA

Todo lo reducís a colapso, y año tras año el mundo sigue a pesar de vosotros.

Por cierto, de casapapi nada que tengo la independencia económica. 

A mamarla, y a coleccionad vuestras moneditas de oro, es para lo único que os van a servir.


----------



## maragold (15 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Normal, si es que apenas hay oro y sólo invertís cuatro gatos, cualquier soplo de alguien con poder y el precio se va hacia arriba o hacia abajo...
> 
> Mientras el precio del oro se mantiene estabilizado, yo ya llevo desde que dije y comenté mi estrategia de preferir quedarme el cash e invertir en bolsa un 20% de reward. Y si la economía sigue mejorando, el oro va a seguir bajando.
> 
> Total, que al final me quedo con mis euros, cada vez más, y las moneditas de juguete os las quedáis vosotros, que el Imperio Romano ya pasó. Ale, ale...



Analicemos los comentarios del nuevo gurú anti-oro.

Según tú, "apenas hay oro". Es decir, que los Bancos Centrales y los Bullion Banks que declaran tener toneladas de oro físico... MIENTEN?!?! :8:
Sabes lo que supondría esa afirmación para el valor del oro físico que tú desprecias???
Y los conspiranoicos somos nosotros... 

Alardeas de "un 20% de reward" en bolsa. Hablas de aprovechar la ola alcista del IBEX... :bla:
A ti alguien te ha dicho que el IBEX estuvo en 16.000 puntos cuando estabas en el insti??? (O sea, hace nada...)

Sabes qué era TERRA??? Y Bankia??? Y PESCANOVA??? ::

Y por último, lo del "precio del oro se mantiene estabilizado"... es tuyo o se lo has leído al enésimo troll anti-oro que ensucia los hilos periódicamente???
El oro-papel ha subido un 12% desde los mínimos de hace apenas mes y pico... y perdió más de un 30% desde máximos en apenas unos meses. Es decir, que un buen especulador se podría haber forrado poniendo cortos y largos apropiadamente... Pero sí, el oro "se mantiene lateral"... :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2013)

- "La peor verdad sólo cuesta un gran disgusto. La mayor mentira cuesta muchos disgustos pequeños y al final, un disgusto grande." Jacinto Benavente

- "La astucia puede tener vestidos, pero la verdad le gusta ir desnuda." Thomas Fuller

Respecto a "mamarla" (desconozco esa "sensación", pero algunos parecen ser eruditos en tal menester...):

- "Tan solo por la educación puede el hombre llegar a ser hombre. El hombre no es más que lo que la educación hace por él." Immanuel Kant

- "La naturaleza hace que los hombres nos parezcamos unos a otros y nos juntemos, la educación hace que seamos diferentes y que nos alejemos." Confucio

Menos pobres "argumentaciones" y más leer...


----------



## Aro (15 Ago 2013)

Cómo os lo pasáis :XX:

De momento las noticias del día han supuesto bajada del oro, creo que van a seguir así hasta el 22 de septiembre de 2013. Hoy a las 16.00 supongo que habrá otra bajada del oro.

Aunque parece es que les cuesta a los vendedores de las doradas moneditas bárbaras bajar el precio acorde con la cotización; para subirlo no demoran tanto.

Saludos


----------



## maragold (15 Ago 2013)

Subidón del 3% en apenas unas horas...ienso:

Está súperlateral... ossssea!!! :XX:


----------



## Aro (15 Ago 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Ajá, cuéntanos más. Tú nick inmediatamente anterior también nos sirve.



Sí, ando fino fino. Estoy como para meterme a especular en el Ibex con los que controlan. 

[modotroll]Mejor me dedico a vender oro ahora que ha subido xD

Mí nick qué?[/modotroll]

Broma, metaleros. Si baja que sea para comprar más y si sube vamos a disfrutar el cambio de tendencia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Sí, ando fino fino. Estoy como para meterme a especular en el Ibex con los que controlan.
> 
> [modotroll]Mejor me dedico a vender oro ahora que ha subido xD
> 
> ...



Esto ultimo me encanta...los metaleros siempre disfrutamos en las subidas, bajadas y lateralidades


----------



## plastic_age (16 Ago 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Esto ultimo me encanta...los metaleros siempre disfrutamos en las subidas, bajadas y lateralidades

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Oro y plata forever, eres el forero más educado.
En un período de un mes y medio, todo lo que dices no es con mala uva, y lo importante:
Total de agradecimientos: 6.884 a 16 de agosto de 2013, cuando te hicistes forero, (odio la palabra pompero), es el 30 de junio de este año.
Ojalá todos fueran como tú.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Oro y plata forever, eres el forero más educado.
> ...



Muchas gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ago 2013)

Las cotizaciones del oro y la plata experimentan la mayor subida diaria desde 2011

En la Festividad de la Asunción (día parcialmente festivo en España) se ha producido una noticia de cierta relevancia para los inversores en oro y plata. La cotización del oro ha experimentado una subida muy importante de 30 dólares, situándose en 1.365 dólares la onza. Por otro lado, la subida de la plata ha sido aún mayor, cercana al 5% y situando a la onza por encima de los 23 dólares.

Las señales positivas sobre el oro también provienen de indicadores importantes, como son los tipos de interés por prestar oro, las primas pagadas por comprar oro físico y el fenómeno conocido como backwardation. En el primer caso, el GOFO permanece en negativo desde hace 28 días y, dados los tipos de interés del LIBOR, el tipo de interés por prestar oro se encuentra en máximos.


Oro y plata experimentan la mayor subida diaria desde 2011 OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## plastic_age (16 Ago 2013)

30 $/onza en un día, y camino a 10 $ en el día después, parece que esto marcha, ya era hora, paciencia que ha de tener uno si quiere ser metalero.


----------



## Vidar (17 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> 30 $/onza en un día, y camino a 10 $ en el día después, parece que esto marcha, ya era hora, paciencia que ha de tener uno si quiere ser metalero.



Más que paciencia es fe (por supuesto con la información completa de por donde nos movemos). 

El oro a medio-largo plazo es imparable por que hay que volver al origen del dinero después de la estafa generalizada del fiduciario.

.


----------



## dmdp78 (17 Ago 2013)

Me imagino yo que lo que ha echo subir el Oro es que los Americanos se niegan a devolver el Oro depositado en sus bodegas a los Alemanes que habían solicitado el traslado de sus toneladas de Oro.

PD; Lo que se comenta es que los Americanos ya no tienen el Oro Alemán....y tal y tal


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Ago 2013)

Empieza el oro muy estable en la cotizacion de hoy:


Cotizacion Oro

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 10:01 ----------

DEJO OTRA TESIS:


Varias veces me he definido ya como el peor trader de oro del planeta y la semana pasada no ha sido una excepción en particular, el pasado jueves con datos de jobless claims sorprendiendo del lado positivo y poniendo entonces a la 10yr. yield al 2.80% en máximo del año. En este contexto con yields volando en máximos me hubiese imaginado a un oro haciendo selloff al ritmo de los Treasuries.

Sin embargo, sorprendiéndome nuevamente como siempre es el caso, el oro se la rebuscó para hacer un rally formidable de casi el 2.50% ignorando por completo la dinámica de una 10yr yield que decididamente parecería ir a buscar el 3% en las próximas semanas. Esto es precisamente lo que no soporto del oro: ante un mismo escenario puede comportarse con direcciones totalmente opuestas. (Universidad Torcuato Di Tella: Inicio del Programa “Mercados Financieros Globales”, Director: Germán Fermo)

De hecho, para ser sincero, el jueves me pasé mirando ocho horas el monitor sin entender absolutamente nada de lo que ocurría: yields subiendo, S&P bajando 1.50%, oro volando y USD depreciándose. Yo hubiese esperado exactamente lo contrario. Tres tweets describían mi absoluta confusión:

“Nunca entendí al oro y hoy no es la excepción, tasas volando y el oro raleando, debería ser al revés”
“Extraño, S&P negativo y tasas subiendo con un USD vendiéndose, debería ser al revés, interesante este mercadito ultradistorsionado que tenemos”
“Día interesante: después de los datos de la mañana, me pase ocho horas sin comprender absolutamente nada de lo ocurrido en los mercados”
Son tantas las distorsiones monetarias actuales que se hace difícil a veces reconocer el verdadero driver del mercado y operar en consecuencia. Pero a pesar de esta confusión, parecería que un mercado claramente se vende cada vez que puede: los Treasuries que tanta satisfacciones han dado desde el 2008 para todo aquel que armó LONG en bonos, claramente han cambiado su tendencia describiendo a una curva de yields que sigue empinándose ante la expectativa de finalización de QEIII para junio del 2014. Este mero empinamiento está inescrupulosamente alterando cuanto precio relativo existe en este planeta y esto es solo el inicio de un nuevo paradigma de posicionamiento que probablemente dure tres años y precede el inicio del ciclo de monetary tightening de la Fed..

Cuidado, armar posiciones con piloto automático bajo el setting mental del 2008/2012 puede terminar siendo trágico ante un mercado de yields que por primera vez en mucho tiempo se anima a empinar la curva de tasas.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Frustrado: ¿por qué nunca entiendo al ORO?


----------



## Aro (21 Ago 2013)

Parece que se está apoyando en la media móvil, así que yo diría que está alcista al menos a corto plazo:


----------



## Aro (23 Ago 2013)

Subidón subidón


----------



## maragold (23 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> *Estabilidad lateral* por unos cuantos meses - año, hasta que la recuperación económica mundial sea un hecho inapelable, y entonces caída por debajo de los 1000$





Antigona dijo:


> Normal, si es que apenas hay oro y sólo invertís cuatro gatos, cualquier soplo de alguien con poder y el precio se va hacia arriba o hacia abajo...
> 
> *Mientras el precio del oro se mantiene estabilizado*, yo ya llevo desde que dije y comenté mi estrategia de preferir quedarme el cash e invertir en bolsa un 20% de reward. Y si la economía sigue mejorando, el oro va a seguir bajando.
> 
> Total, que al final me quedo con mis euros, cada vez más, y las moneditas de juguete os las quedáis vosotros, que el Imperio Romano ya pasó. Ale, ale...




Subidón del 1% en apenas unos minutos... estabilidad a tope, macho! :XX:

Y ésto, el oro-papel... verás tú el oro-físico cuando se descubra todo el pastel... ::

Edito: de casi el 2%.... en apenas media hora!!! :8:


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ago 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Subidón del 1% en apenas unos minutos... estabilidad a tope, macho! :XX:
> 
> Y ésto, el oro-papel... verás tú el oro-físico cuando se descubra todo el pastel... ::
> 
> Edito: de casi el 2%.... en apenas media hora!!! :8:



QUE PASA

Si hoy es Viernes y deberia de bajar...je je je

Cotizacion Oro


----------



## Aro (23 Ago 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Subidón del 1% en apenas unos minutos... estabilidad a tope, macho! :XX:
> 
> Y ésto, el oro-papel... verás tú el oro-físico cuando se descubra todo el pastel... ::
> 
> Edito: de casi el 2%.... en apenas media hora!!! :8:



Cuéntame otra vez lo del pastel, que me emcamta 
Pleeeeeease


----------



## plastic_age (23 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Más que paciencia es fe (por supuesto con la información completa de por donde nos movemos).
> 
> El oro a medio-largo plazo es imparable por que hay que volver al origen del dinero después de la estafa generalizada del fiduciario.
> 
> .





Ahora vamos hacia el 1.400 $/onza, pero la estafa del dinero fiduciario no parece acabar, quizás nos falta información, un trabajador del BBVA dijo que en poco tiempo quedaría la mitad de trabajadores, y eso que el BBVA se ha "comido" a bastantes cajas de ahorro por la provincia de Barcelona.
No era posible que tanta gente quisiera oro y éste no paraba de bajar.
Las aguas vuelven a su cauce, que no sé dónde está, ojalá en los 2000$

BBVA unifica su red de oficinas en Cataluña absorbiendo Unnim este fin de semana


----------



## Aro (23 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Las aguas vuelven a su cauce, que no sé dónde está, ojalá en los 2000$



Encuesta, para los metaleros:
¿Habéis pensado en qué niveles de cotización venderíais vuestros metales?
2000$?
Más?
Nunca hasta necesitarlo?


----------



## Vidar (23 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Ahora vamos hacia el 1.400 $/onza, pero la estafa del dinero fiduciario no parece acabar, quizás nos falta información, un trabajador del BBVA dijo que en poco tiempo quedaría la mitad de trabajadores, y eso que el BBVA se ha "comido" a bastantes cajas de ahorro por la provincia de Barcelona.
> No era posible que tanta gente quisiera oro y éste no paraba de bajar.
> Las aguas vuelven a su cauce, que no sé dónde está, ojalá en los 2000$
> 
> BBVA unifica su red de oficinas en Cataluña absorbiendo Unnim este fin de semana



Lo que haga BBVA es irrelevante para el precio del oro.

Los $2000 los vas a tener pronto, hay bastantes frentes abiertos Siria, Egipto, subida del petróleo, subida del interés del bono americano, cese de los QEs o hartazgo de los QEs, miedo al desplome de Wall Street... Todo pinta mal para el dólar.

.


----------



## plastic_age (23 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Lo que haga BBVA es irrelevante para el precio del oro.
> 
> Los $2000 los vas a tener pronto, hay bastantes frentes abiertos Siria, Egipto, subida del petróleo, subida del interés del bono americano, cese de los QEs o hartazgo de los QEs, miedo al desplome de Wall Street... Todo pinta mal para el dólar.
> 
> .



Para mí, el peor frente es IRAN, un enfrentamiento nuclear de una república islámica frente a la principal potencia militar del mundo, supongo que podría liar la cuestión hasta límites no conocidos, pues lo primero que harán los iraníes es taponar el Estrecho de Ormuz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
escusa fundamental para poner el petróleo en las nubes y encallando literalmente el mundo entero, por allí pasa más del 40% del petróleo mundial.
Por cierto, tienes toda la razón, el asunto BBVA es irrelevante para el precio del oro, sólo quería decir que el movimiento de las piezas en el ajedrez económico señala una crisis peor.


----------



## Ninonino (23 Ago 2013)

Pues sí, parece que se vuelven las tornas. Antes bajaba los viernes y ahora resulta que es cuando sube, y vaya subida!


----------



## Vidar (23 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Para mí, el peor frente es IRAN, un enfrentamiento nuclear de una república islámica frente a la principal potencia militar del mundo, supongo que podría liar la cuestión hasta límites no conocidos, pues lo primero que harán los iraníes es taponar el Estrecho de Ormuz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> escusa fundamental para poner el petróleo en las nubes y encallando literalmente el mundo entero, por allí pasa más del 40% del petróleo mundial.
> Por cierto, tienes toda la razón, el asunto BBVA es irrelevante para el precio del oro, sólo quería decir que el movimiento de las piezas en el ajedrez económico señala una crisis peor.



De momento tienen los portaviones desde hace meses en el estrecho de Ormúz, y harán un atentado de falsa bandera cuando les convenga, como se ha dicho antes ahora hay demasiados frentes abiertos... pero es que no pueden consentir que Irán venda su petróleo a China y a Rusia a cambio de oro, en realidad no sólo es que pasen olímpicamente de su dólar, es que ellos quieren tener la válvula del petróleo iraní.

Si pasase algo en Irán ya no van a ser esos $2000, serán varias veces eso por que devaluarán más el dólar para financiar semejante guerra... pero dará igual, lo importante será no perder el poder adquisitivo por lo que estarás deseando comprar más al precio que esté.

.


----------



## Aro (24 Ago 2013)

En 1420-1427 va a verse si esto quiere tirar para arriba, bueno, al menos hasta 1480


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> De momento tienen los portaviones desde hace meses en el estrecho de Ormúz, y harán un atentado de falsa bandera cuando les convenga, como se ha dicho antes ahora hay demasiados frentes abiertos... pero es que no pueden consentir que Irán venda su petróleo a China y a Rusia a cambio de oro, en realidad no sólo es que pasen olímpicamente de su dólar, es que ellos quieren tener la válvula del petróleo iraní.
> 
> Si pasase algo en Irán ya no van a ser esos $2000, serán varias veces eso por que devaluarán más el dólar para financiar semejante guerra... pero dará igual, lo importante será no perder el poder adquisitivo por lo que estarás deseando comprar más al precio que esté.
> 
> .




Pero bueno, ahora me entero que, aparte de los portaaviones cerca del estrecho de Ormuz, USA quiere atacar a Siria, me lo acabo de ver ahora, ¿qué pretenden esos yanquis, incendiar el globo terráqueo entero?
Ni qué decir tiene es que todos los frentes abiertos, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que alguno/s explotará/n, pero eso sólo puede ser bueno para el oro, que cuando suenan los cañones, tiene la costumbre de subir. (De alguna forma se ha de pagar una guerra cara, y qué mejor que darle a la maquinita de imprimir billetes con poco o ningún respaldo en oro físico).
La lástima es que para que suba el oro tenga que morir gente, la mayoría inocente, esto no tiene escusa y menos si es por motivos económicos.
Obama dice no tomar la decisión por motivos económicos:
Yahoo! Noticias España - Los titulares de hoy
Aquí el enlace:
Yahoo! Noticias España - Los titulares de hoy


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ago 2013)

El ambiente sociopolítico se va a calentar en las próximas semanas, desgraciadamente. 

Se intuye oro muy alcista, pero...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Ago 2013)

Si los EUA y Israel no han atacado ya a Siria es porque saben que es entrar en guerra con Iran tambien, y eso son palabras mayores entre esos dos países aglutinan unas fuerzas armadas muy poderosas, y no olvidemos que tienen el apoyo explicito de Rusia y china. Ademas de que EUA están profundamente endeudados y no estan para sufragar una gran guerra que facilmente se les puede ir de las manos, detras de todo esta el oro que Siria e Iran envian a Rusia y china a cambio del más moderno armamento. Olvidemonos de ver la guerra televisada desde el sofá, si estalla la tendremos aquí y lo de Irak y Afganistan a sido ir al patio de recreo comparado con esta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Ago 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Si los EUA y Israel no han atacado ya a Siria es porque saben que es entrar en guerra con Iran tambien, y eso son palabras mayores entre esos dos países aglutinan unas fuerzas armadas muy poderosas, y no olvidemos que tienen el apoyo explicito de Rusia y china. Ademas de que EUA están profundamente endeudados y no estan para sufragar una gran guerra que facilmente se les puede ir de las manos, detras de todo esta el oro que Siria e Iran envian a Rusia y china a cambio del más moderno armamento. Olvidemonos de ver la guerra televisada desde el sofá, si estalla la tendremos aquí y lo de Irak y Afganistan a sido ir al patio de recreo comparado con esta.



Esperemos que se calme todo y seguir disfrutando placidamente de nuestras compras, ventas y de las cotizaciones


----------



## plastic_age (25 Ago 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Esperemos que se calme todo y seguir disfrutando placidamente de nuestras compras, ventas y de las cotizaciones

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Bien dicho, compañero forero.
Este fin de semana, que se acaba de aquí a 3 horas, se ha reunido Obama con expertos en seguridad, pues como dijo Vidar hay muchos frentes abiertos, pero es que Obama, o bien por no hacer un fiasco económico, o porque su talante (¿os acordáis de esa palabra?), es más pacífico que los presidentes de USA que le precedieron, quiere irse de la Casa Blanca siendo un presidente con la conciencia muy tranquila, esta reunión que han tenido no ha sido como la reunión de las Azores en 2003, en la que sólo quedaba por determinar a qué hora empezaba todo, y los tres mosqueteros bastante agresivos ( George W. Bush, Tony Blair, José María Aznar y José Manuel Durão Barroso).
Pero pensad que a Obama le presionan por todos lados, no sólo los pacifistas diciendo que la ayuda sea humanitaria, sino la industria del armamento con ganas de reponer stock, y la petrolífera con ganas de que el petróleo suba mucho por una guerra muy peligrosa.
Como dice Oro y plata forever, si para que suba el oro tiene que morir mucha gente, mejor quietos y mirar subidas normales del metal... y la conciencia tranquila.....o
Obama i Cameron amenacen Síria amb una resposta "seriosa"


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2013)

# plastic_age: Siento disentir y estoy seguro de que Vidar, al que haces referencia, me va a dar la razón. Olvídate del "talante" de Obama, que no lo tiene y que está colocado ahí por los que "rigen" el mundo y aquí ya entran las apreciaciones y conocimientos personales.

¿Un presidente americano cuya "nacionalidad" no está clara? Y eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya estudiado este tema. ¿Qué opinas Vidar? ¿Tengo "razón" o no?

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 21:46 ----------

Y -¡ojo!- que si lo de Siria se "recrudece" vamos a ver una subida brutal en todas las Materias Primas, incluida las Alimenticias, así que hay que vigilar la Despensa...


----------



## Vidar (25 Ago 2013)

Totalmente Fernando, Obama no es más que una herramienta de otros, él no decide. 

Es un producto, fabricado por el NWO desde joven.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 21:46 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Y -¡ojo!- que si lo de Siria se "recrudece" vamos a ver una subida brutal en todas las Materias Primas, incluida las Alimenticias, así que hay que vigilar la Despensa...



Perdonar que aproveche vuestra discusion (hacia tiempo que no veia este interesante hilo) para haceros una consulta sobre las consecuncias bursatiles de estos escenarios: llevo desde principios de año deshaciendo posiciones en bolsa que tenia de hace años, ahora solo me queda BRitishPetroleum y dudo de si malvenderla (esta en minimos) o confiar que si hay jaleo el precio del petroleo se dispare y favorezca la cotizacion. En resumen, una subida del petroleo afecta positivamente a una empresa como BP?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2013)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Yo hace años que estoy fuera de la Bolsa, pero suelo seguirla por mis Planes de Pensiones, ya que suelo hacer traspasos de forma bastante activa. Sí, hay algún "sabiondo" que dice que no hay que tenerlos, pero forman parte de mi diversificación y con mi dinero como si me lo "fumo"...

Bueno, sobre la cuestión que planteas. Yo, en estos momentos, no me quitaría acciones de una petrolera que encima esté cotizando en mínimos. Y BP es una de las grandes, por tanto ni me la quitaría ahora ni más adelante. Eso no quita para que si hay un crack en las Bolsas pueda sufrir, pero a largo plazo te "cubre" bastante: el Petróleo, al igual que la Plata, apunta a un Peak, por muchos "descubrimientos" recientes que haya...; en un "recrudecimiento" de la situación en Oriente Medio -ya no digo un ataque a Irán...- el Petróleo debería tender a subir y, por tanto, las acciones de las petroleras; las acciones de las petroleras, mineras y muchas de las "asociadas" a las Materias Primas cotizan con un fuerte descuento...

Como mucho, si recuperas tu inversión, te las quitas, sino a "fondo perdido" hasta que se recuperen. Luego, otro factor: en caso de salida del Euro es una forma de protegerse de la devaluación brutal que se produciría. No es un escenario que ahora contemple, pero tampoco hay que descartarlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Ago 2013)

Muchas gracias Fernando, me quedo mas tranquilo sabiendo que no debo tener prisa en venderla. Supongo que a pesar de "ser bolsa" no es de las peores acciones a tener si la cosa se pone negra. Me has quitado un peso de encima, gracias!


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Ago 2013)

No se muy bien como puede afectar esto a la cotiazacion...

El Banco Central de la India ha prohibido la importación de oro físico materializado en monedas. Tras meses de fracaso de constantes fracasos en su política de control de la entrada de oro de inversión al país, la institución monetaria ha decidido endurecer sus actuaciones e intentar cortar de raíz la masiva demanda de oro físico interior.

La política de la autoridad monetaria ha estado basada en la obstaculización de la demanda a través de impuestos a las importaciones, barreras comerciales no impositivas como el establecimiento de contingentes supervisados y aprobados por las aduanas y la obligación para los importadores de registrarse previamente antes de comprar oro en el exterior.

Toda esta batería de medidas no ha sido suficiente y el Banco Central ha dado un paso más: “La importación de oro en forma de monedas o monedas conmemorativas está prohibida”. Esto no impide seguir importando oro de inversión en forma de lingotes o en metal bruto para fabricar objetos de joyería y orfebrería; eso sí, con una carga impositiva que, en muchos casos, se puede convertir en prohibitiva.

Estas palabras están incluidas en una Circular (Circular número 25) hecha pública por el instituto emisor el 14 de agosto pasado. Además de prohibir las importaciones de monedas de oro, se eleva el porcentaje de depósito previo hasta el 20% para los bancos y agencias con licencia de importación. Para importar oro, los agentes oficiales tienen que justificar por qué lo compran y con qué finalidad va a ser utilizado.

Este hecho se traduce en una prohibición tácita de la compra de oro con motivos especulativos y establece una hoja de ruta muy estricta en torno al uso y disfrute del oro que se importa. Por si todo fuera poco, la Circular subraya un aspecto establecido hace dos meses: los bancos sólo pueden vender oro a agentes cualificados y con licencia de fabricantes o transformadores de oro. No se permite, por tanto, la venta a particulares ni tampoco la venta destinada a usos distintos de la fabricación de joyas y objetos de orfebrería.

Con todo este esquema regulatorio, el contrabando de oro seguirá en aumento en los próximos meses. Tal como informamos semanas atrás, el mercado negro del oro se ha incrementado exponencialmente desde el establecimiento del impuesto del 8% a la importación de oro. Estas medidas, lejos de enfriar la demanda, provocan su escapada hacia el fraude fiscal y el tráfico ilegal de oro de inversión.

Fuente: Circular del Banco Central de India


India prohíbe la importación de monedas de oro de inversión OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## plastic_age (26 Ago 2013)

_Toda esta batería de medidas no ha sido suficiente y el Banco Central ha dado un paso más: “La importación de oro en forma de monedas o monedas conmemorativas está prohibida”. Esto no impide seguir importando oro de inversión en forma de lingotes o en metal bruto para fabricar objetos de joyería y orfebrería; eso sí, con una carga impositiva que, en muchos casos, se puede convertir en prohibitiva.

Estas palabras están incluidas en una Circular (Circular número 25) hecha pública por el instituto emisor el 14 de agosto pasado. Además de prohibir las importaciones de monedas de oro, se eleva el porcentaje de depósito previo hasta el 20% para los bancos y agencias con licencia de importación. Para importar oro, los agentes oficiales tienen que justificar por qué lo compran y con qué finalidad va a ser utilizado.

Este hecho se traduce en una prohibición tácita de la compra de oro con motivos especulativos y establece una hoja de ruta muy estricta en torno al uso y disfrute del oro que se importa. Por si todo fuera poco, la Circular subraya un aspecto establecido hace dos meses: los bancos sólo pueden vender oro a agentes cualificados y con licencia de fabricantes o transformadores de oro. No se permite, por tanto, la venta a particulares ni tampoco la venta destinada a usos distintos de la fabricación de joyas y objetos de orfebrería.

Con todo este esquema regulatorio, el contrabando de oro seguirá en aumento en los próximos meses. Tal como informamos semanas atrás, el mercado negro del oro se ha incrementado exponencialmente desde el establecimiento del impuesto del 8% a la importación de oro. Estas medidas, lejos de enfriar la demanda, provocan su escapada hacia el fraude fiscal y el tráfico ilegal de oro de inversión.

Fuente: Circular del Banco Central de India


India prohíbe la importación de monedas de oro de inversión OroyFinanzas.com |[/QUOTE]
_

Menos mal que en España el oro de inversión no paga IVA y puede comprarse y venderse sin que tenga que comunicarse a Hacienda (hasta un límite, claro). Mientras tanto, los rusos advierten a USA de una posible intervención militar. Y no es el único frente abierto.
Rússia adverteix els EUA de les conseqüències extremadament perilloses d'una intervenció militar a Síria

_Totalmente Fernando, Obama no es más que una herramienta de otros, él no decide. 

Es un producto, fabricado por el NWO desde joven._

Yo noto una diferencia sustancial entre el gobierno Obama y el gobierno Bush.
Y habiendo mirado los documentales de David Icke sobre el NWO.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuevo_Orden_Mundial_(conspiración)


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Toda esta batería de medidas no ha sido suficiente y el Banco Central ha dado un paso más: “La importación de oro en forma de monedas o monedas conmemorativas está prohibida”. Esto no impide seguir importando oro de inversión en forma de lingotes o en metal bruto para fabricar objetos de joyería y orfebrería; eso sí, con una carga impositiva que, en muchos casos, se puede convertir en prohibitiva.
> 
> Estas palabras están incluidas en una Circular (Circular número 25) hecha pública por el instituto emisor el 14 de agosto pasado. Además de prohibir las importaciones de monedas de oro, se eleva el porcentaje de depósito previo hasta el 20% para los bancos y agencias con licencia de importación. Para importar oro, los agentes oficiales tienen que justificar por qué lo compran y con qué finalidad va a ser utilizado.
> 
> ...






Menos mal que en España el oro de inversión no paga IVA y puede comprarse y venderse sin que tenga que comunicarse a Hacienda (hasta un límite, claro). Mientras tanto, los rusos advierten a USA de una posible intervención militar. Y no es el único frente abierto.
Rússia adverteix els EUA de les conseqüències extremadament perilloses d'una intervenció militar a Síria[/QUOTE]

Esto va a llevar consigo una subida del oro...si es por esto no me alegro ni un apice la verdad

Nos espera un Otoño "calentito" en todos los ambitos

Por ahora el Oro hoy pelin a la baja en este momento: 

Cotizacion Oro


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2013)

# plastic_age: Te voy a "ampliar" un poco lo que te comenta Vidar, aunque antes te diré que Wikipedia es excelente para consultar, pero no para "profundizar" en un tema y respecto a David Icke no es la mejor referencia para conocer el NWO...

Respecto a lo que dice Vidar conviene explicar las conexiones de la CIA con instituciones y personas estrechamente ligadas a Obama, así como a sus padres, su abuela y abuelo...

Recordemos también que de 1983 a 1984 Obama trabajó como analista financiero para Business International Corporation, una empresa "tapadera" de la CIA, donde se organizaban conferencias para poderosos dirigentes y que utilizaba periodistas como agentes en el extranjero.

La madre de Obama, Stanley Ann Durham, había estado trabajando, durante los años 60, para la CIA desde otras instituciones "pantalla" de la CIA, como la East-West Center de la Universidad de Hawai, la Agencia de Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID) y la Fundación Ford.

En East-West Center, en 1965, que la madre de Obama conoció a Lolo Soetoro, el padrastro de Obama y se casó con él. Soetoro estuvo en Indonesia, en 1965, como oficial de alto rango encargado de servir de consejero al general Suharto y donde la CIA tuvo un papel primordial en el derrocamiento sangriento del Presidente Sukarno.

Los padres de Obama participaron muy activamente en Asia a las órdenes de la CIA y hoy día, a poco que se "escarba" se conocen casi todas sus actividades.

Pero es que los abuelos también formaron parte de la "familia" de la CIA. Su abuela materna, Madelyn Dunham, fue la primera mujer que ocupó el cargo de Vicepresidente del Banco de Hawai en Honolulú. Desde allí, se transfirieron grandes cantidades de dinero para dictadores asiáticos como el Presidente de Filipinas, Ferdinando Marcos, el Presidente de Vietnam del Sur, Nguyen Van Thieu y el Presidente de Indonesia, el general Suharto.

En fin, lo voy a dejar aquí para no alargarlo demasiado. ¡Ah! y antes de que se me olvide: los Bush (padre e hijo), así como el actual Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., John Kerry, pertenercieron a la misma sociedad secreta Skull & Bones de la Universidad de Yale. Ya ves como hay muchas "casualidades"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (27 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> [/U] Mientras tanto, los rusos advierten a USA de una posible intervención militar. Y no es el único frente abierto.
> Rússia adverteix els EUA de les conseqüències extremadament perilloses d'una intervenció militar a Síria



Esto va a llevar consigo una subida del oro...si es por esto no me alegro ni un apice la verdad

Nos espera un Otoño "calentito" en todos los ambitos

Por ahora el Oro hoy pelin a la baja en este momento: 

Cotizacion Oro[/QUOTE]


Podría darse que en una situación prebélica en la que el precio bajase. Irán lleva bastante tiempo acumulando oro y el motivo no es desestabilizar la economía mundial ni el dólar ni nada de eso, es la reserva estratégica para pagar una guerra.

La orografía, la preparación y mentalización de Irán no tienen nada que ver con la de irak. En mi opinión una guerra con Irán no puede ser una guerra de conquista, sería bombardeos estratégicos y controlar el estrecho de Ormuz, p.ej. cien km de la costa... Una guerra rápida y atrincherarse.

mm... no sé, divagaciones a medianoche

.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # plastic_age: Te voy a "ampliar" un poco lo que te comenta Vidar, aunque antes te diré que Wikipedia es excelente para consultar, pero no para "profundizar" en un tema y respecto a David Icke no es la mejor referencia para conocer el NWO...
> 
> Respecto a lo que dice Vidar conviene explicar las conexiones de la CIA con instituciones y personas estrechamente ligadas a Obama, así como a sus padres, su abuela y abuelo...
> 
> ...



Muy bueno Fernando
Hoy la onza de Oro ya está a 1.047'88 Euros, 1.401'10 $


----------



## atom ant (27 Ago 2013)

Experto en sismos aclara que enjambre sísmico al norte de Chile no es señal de un terremoto

Sergio Ruiz, sismólogo de la Universidad de Chile, indica que si bien los enjambres son anómalos, no son un indicador de que ocurrirá un terremoto.

por La Tercera - 23/08/2013 - 14:34 








Las últimas semanas se ha registrado un enjambre de sismos en el norte del país, el más reciente siendo en la madrugada de hoy con una magnitud de 5,7 Richter y originándose a 83 kilómetros al noreste de Sierra Gorda.

"En el norte de Chile siempre hay una alta tasa de sismicidad" indicó Sergio Ruiz, sismólogo de la Universidad de Chile, a La Tercera "Se puede hablar de un enjambre sísmico, sismos que ocurren de forma muy concentrada y de intensidades similares".

Según el experto, si bien existe la creencia de que después de varios sismos pequeños ocurre un terremoto, la verdad es que esta no es la regla, pues en general los enjambres no son factores que sirvan para predecir un terremoto. "(Los enjambres) son anómalos, pero no quiere decir que anuncien un gran sismo".

A pesar de la gran cantidad de sismos al norte, estos tienen una fenomenología distinta, explicó el experto, pues aquellos que se originan al frente de Iquique ocurren por un contacto de las placas de Nazca y la Sudamericana, mientras que aquellos que ocurren en tierra, como el de hoy, son llamados sismos de Intraplacas de Profundidad Intermedia. Si bien estos dos fenómenos son los que provocan sismos en Chile, no existe una relación establecida entre estos dos tipos de terremoto y actúan de manera independiente.

Entre los últimos terremotos de la zona se encuentra el de 1876, el cual fue por el contacto entre la placa de Nazca y la Sudamericana, mientras que el de Calama de 1950 de magnitud 8 y la de Tarapacá en 2005 fue por la Intraplaca profundo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Sjy-WcKoxzc[/YOUTUBE]
:Baile::Baile:


----------



## Vidar (27 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # plastic_age: Te voy a "ampliar" un poco lo que te comenta Vidar, aunque antes te diré que Wikipedia es excelente para consultar, pero no para "profundizar" en un tema y respecto a David Icke no es la mejor referencia para conocer el NWO...
> 
> Respecto a lo que dice Vidar conviene explicar las conexiones de la CIA con instituciones y personas estrechamente ligadas a Obama, así como a sus padres, su abuela y abuelo...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por la modestia, lo has contado todo. Yo me refería sólo a su fabricación en la universidad hasta su visita de confirmación ante el club bilderberg en plenas primarias. Es el producto de un "negro" por fuera totalmente blanco por dentro y el que no esté de acuerdo con lo que haga pues ya se sabe lo que es...

.


----------



## ramsés (27 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # plastic_age: Te voy a "ampliar" un poco lo que te comenta Vidar, aunque antes te diré que Wikipedia es excelente para consultar, pero no para "profundizar" en un tema y respecto a David Icke no es la mejor referencia para conocer el NWO...
> 
> Respecto a lo que dice Vidar conviene explicar las _conexiones de la CIA con instituciones y personas estrechamente ligadas a Obama, así como a sus padres, su abuela y abuelo..._
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, Fernando, de un pomperito:
Tú sabes todos los movimientos "secretos" de Obama. Naturalmente, no los has sacado de Wikipedia, y el que los sepas es secreto, que habrás leído en un libro secreto, supongo.
Sabes lo que hicieron respecto a la CIA lo que hicieron los padres y padrastros de Obama. ¿Cómo? es secreto, pues no hay una cita en todo tu artículo lleno de secretos.
Sabes lo que hicieron para el Nuevo Orden Mundial los abuelos de Obama.
Y para traca final, Obama y Bush, pertenecieron a una sociedad secreta llamada Skull & Bones de la Universidad de Yale.
Y digo yo: no debe ser tan secreta toda esta información, cuando vienes y sin decir de dónde lo sacas, nos inundas con información secreta, información que con todo lo secreta que es, tú la sabes y la pones en este foro de economía.
Naturalmente, todo lo que pones tiene el argumento de autoridad, y nadie piensa que lo que es tan secreto es porque casi nadie lo sabe y no se puede poner en este foro. Todo son felicitaciones. Pues yo no. Aunque sea el pomperito más pequeño del foro digo que cómo sabes tanto de gente poderosa de USA.
Todo lo que he escrito es sin acritud y de buen rollo, lo único que me pasa es que no me creo las cosas porque las pone un forero y dice afirmaciones muy grandes y secretas, pero que se pueden poner aquí, sin decir la fuente que debe ser secreta.
Lo dicho: de buen rollo todo.

Por cierto, del tema de oro que hay en este hilo, digo con alegría que el oro ha roto los 1.400 $ y 1.410 $ y como no es secreto pongo el gráfico:
Estas paredes verticales nos alegran el día.


----------



## Aro (27 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Menos mal que en España el oro de inversión no paga IVA y puede comprarse y venderse sin que tenga que comunicarse a Hacienda (hasta un límite, claro).



¿Alguien me puede enseñar cómo va eso de Hacienda? 
¿Al comprar a partir de una cantidad de oro hay que comunicarle algo a Hacienda? 
¿O sólo se declararía al vender por darse una variación patrimonial?

Gracias

EDITO: Muy apañao uno, me respondo yo solo:



> ¿Tengo que declarar la compra de oro?
> 
> La adquisición de artículos de oro o plata de inversión no se declara.
> 
> ...


----------



## plastic_age (27 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede enseñar cómo va eso de Hacienda?
> ¿Al comprar a partir de una cantidad de oro hay que comunicarle algo a Hacienda?
> ¿O sólo se declararía al vender por darse una variación patrimonial?
> 
> ...



Para comprar oro, si no pasa de 3.000€ no pasa nada, si los pasa el vendedor lo declara a Hacienda.
Si los vendes, la misma norma. Aunque si la compra venta es "entre amigos", nadie se tiene que enterar, pero no tienes factura.
Para tu información, si tu venta o compra de oro la realizas con el andorrano, al venderle, él no te pide factura, pero sí el DNI, por si el oro fuera robado.


----------



## Aro (27 Ago 2013)

plastic_age dijo:


> Para comprar oro, si no pasa de 3.000€ no pasa nada, si los pasa el vendedor lo declara a Hacienda.
> Si los vendes, la misma norma. Aunque si la compra venta es "entre amigos", nadie se tiene que enterar, pero no tienes factura.
> Para tu información, si tu venta o compra de oro la realizas con el andorrano, al venderle, él no te pide factura, pero sí el DNI, por si el oro fuera robado.



Gracias. Osea que al comprar no nos preocupamos, el vendedor hará lo que tenga que hacer él.
Pero al vender en sitios públicos puesto que el que compra lo declara, nosotros que se lo vendemos, al superar esos 3000 €, tenemos que declararlo porque ya ha sido comunicado a Hacienda.

Saludos


----------



## plastic_age (27 Ago 2013)

_


Aro dijo:



Gracias. Osea que al comprar no nos preocupamos, el vendedor hará lo que tenga que hacer él.
Pero al vender en sitios públicos puesto que el que compra lo declara, nosotros que se lo vendemos, al superar esos 3000 €, tenemos que declararlo porque ya ha sido comunicado a Hacienda.

Saludos 

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Si el vendedor hará lo que tenga que hacer, es entregar tu NIF a Hacienda por el importe de lo que has comprado. Yo una vez tuve problemas en HAcienda porque dijeron que tenía que haber declarado la venta.
Es un rollo muy grande, pienso que el oro hay que comprarlo, cuando se pueda, y el día que se tenga necesidad venderlo, por ejemplo, para irte a otros países, y el oro ha tenido la labor de mantener el valor de lo comprado en vez de guardar tus ahorros en billetes, aunque últimamente no cumple esa función y baja demasiado.


----------



## Ninonino (27 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No se muy bien como puede afectar esto a la cotiazacion...
> 
> El Banco Central de la India ha prohibido la importación de oro físico materializado en monedas. Tras meses de fracaso de constantes fracasos en su política de control de la entrada de oro de inversión al país, la institución monetaria ha decidido endurecer sus actuaciones e intentar cortar de raíz la masiva demanda de oro físico interior.
> 
> ...




Pues ahora a los indios se les junta eso con esto:

Gold futures touch record high above 32,500 rupees; seen hitting new peak | Reuters

(Reuters) - Indian gold futures, which hit a record high on Tuesday, are likely to touch the keenly watched 33,000 rupees per 10 grams mark this week, as a weakening rupee could continue to make the dollar-quoted yellow metal expensive.

Higher gold prices could dent demand in the world's biggest buyer of the yellow metal, even as traders scramble for supplies after the federal government put a quota system on imports by linking exports with domestic consumption.

The most-active gold for October delivery on the Multi Commodity Exchange (MCX) was 2.11 percent higher at 32,549 rupees, after hitting a record of 32,677 rupees, breaching its previous record hit in November last year.

"The main reason would be rupee depreciation and high crude prices," said Gnanasekar Thiagarajan, director with Commtrendz Research.

The rupee breached the 65.56 per dollar mark to hit a record low, as a steep decline in the domestic share market following the approval of the food security bill in the lower house of parliament hurt sentiment.

The rupee plays an important role in determining the landed cost of the dollar-quoted yellow metal.

Buying is advised on dips to 32,400 rupees, with a stop loss at 32,200, targeting 33,000, said Thiagarajan.

Silver for September delivery on the MCX was 2.54 percent higher at 55,155 rupees per kg.

Buying is advised in silver at 55,800 rupees, with a target at 57,000 rupees, and a stop loss at 55,100 rupees, said Thiagarajan.

(Reporting by Siddesh Mayenkar; Editing by Sunil Nair)


----------



## plastic_age (27 Ago 2013)

Parece ser que las subidas del oro de las últimas horas anticipan esto:El ataque contra Siria podría empezar jueves y durar 3 días


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2013)

# ramsés: Mira, que tú no tengas ni idea de lo que he comentado puedo entenderlo, pero criticar sin aportar nada que me contradiga es, simplemente, penoso... Yo, mi fuentes de información me las busco y que tampoco es tan complicado, además me dedico a estudiar e investigar muchos aspectos relacionados con la Historia. Es más, tengo publicados cantidad de artículos en diferentes lugares del mundo, por tanto "medianamente" enterado estoy de aquello sobre lo que escribo. ¿Fuentes? Las hay, pero haz lo que yo: mueve el culo y búscalas, que haberlas las hay...

Si lo de Obama y su familia lo sabe cualquiera que se haya preocupado de buscar información al respecto y que es muy abundante en los Estados Unidos. Y no en la Red, que hay mucho publicado en "papel" al respecto. Así que mueve el trasero... Hay un ex funcionario de la National Security Agency (NSA) que ha publicado mucho al respecto y no, no te voy a dar el nombre para que al menos te tomes la molestia de encontrarlo y que no spresenta mucha dificultad porque es muy conocido en Estados Unidos y fuera de ese país.

Yo no he dicho dicho que Obama haya pertenecido a la Skull & Bones. Lo que he dicho que los Bush (padre e hijo) y John Kerry SI que han pertenecido a esa sociedad secreta y vuelve a mover el "culo", porque esa sociedad secreta tiene publicada la lista de sus miembros desde su fundación. Y hay una foto de Bush junior y John Kerry con el emblema de la Skull & Bones en el fondo.

Nunca escribo nada que no tenga "fuentes", que podrán ser más o menos "creíbles", pero en el caso de Obama y su familia no hay la menor duda. Es una simple cuestión de información y que, por cierto, abunda. Lo dicho, si te interesa el tema, mueve el culo y búscala... Es muy fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Ago 2013)

Ojalá y me equivoque pero creo que en esta subida hay tongo...

Sed cautos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Ago 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Ojalá y me equivoque pero creo que en esta subida hay tongo...
> 
> Sed cautos



Ojala NO te equivoques.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ojala NO te equivoques.



ienso: Intuyo que tú también quieres cargar no?? :fiufiu:

:XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Ago 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ienso: Intuyo que tú también quieres cargar no?? :fiufiu:
> 
> :XX:



Me quema el dinero en las manos y los p&t@os metales disparados, yo cruzando los dedos por una corrección y hoy sale la notícia del ataque a Síria... :ouch: ... Me lo merezco por ludopata... ::


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me quema el dinero en las manos y los p&t@os metales disparados, yo cruzando los dedos por una corrección y hoy sale la notícia del ataque a Síria... :ouch: ... Me lo merezco por ludopata... ::



Yo igual, estaba cargando y la avaricia me detuvo :´(, 

Pensé: "igual con lo que baja me ahorraré un pico y podré comprar un par de soberanos mas y tal... :bla:"

[Mode Cuento de la lechera: Off]

:´(


----------



## ramsés (27 Ago 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



# ramsés: Mira, que tú no tengas ni idea de lo que he comentado puedo entenderlo, pero criticar sin aportar nada que me contradiga es, simplemente, penoso... Yo, mi fuentes de información me las busco y que tampoco es tan complicado, además me dedico a estudiar e investigar muchos aspectos relacionados con la Historia. Es más, tengo publicados cantidad de artículos en diferentes lugares del mundo, por tanto "medianamente" enterado estoy de aquello sobre lo que escribo. ¿Fuentes? Las hay, pero haz lo que yo: mueve el culo y búscalas, que haberlas las hay...

Si lo de Obama y su familia lo sabe cualquiera que se haya preocupado de buscar información al respecto y que es muy abundante en los Estados Unidos. Y no en la Red, que hay mucho publicado en "papel" al respecto. Así que mueve el trasero... Hay un ex funcionario de la National Security Agency (NSA) que ha publicado mucho al respecto y no, no te voy a dar el nombre para que al menos te tomes la molestia de encontrarlo y que no spresenta mucha dificultad porque es muy conocido en Estados Unidos y fuera de ese país.

Yo no he dicho dicho que Obama haya pertenecido a la Skull & Bones. Lo que he dicho que los Bush (padre e hijo) y John Kerry SI que han pertenecido a esa sociedad secreta y vuelve a mover el "culo", porque esa sociedad secreta tiene publicada la lista de sus miembros desde su fundación. Y hay una foto de Bush junior y John Kerry con el emblema de la Skull & Bones en el fondo.

Nunca escribo nada que no tenga "fuentes", que podrán ser más o menos "creíbles", pero en el caso de Obama y su familia no hay la menor duda. Es una simple cuestión de información y que, por cierto, abunda. Lo dicho, si te interesa el tema, mueve el culo y búscala... Es muy fácil de encontrar.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

A ver si lo entiendo:
Tú pones información, que sabes dónde está, y los demás además de leerla tenemos que "mover el culo" por que tú no pones dónde está la información.
Forero, lo siento, no pienso buscar nada: me importa muy poco el pedigrí de Obama, a mí no me ha defraudado, hasta ahora.
Y digo hasta ahora porque puede ser que se arrodille a la industria militar que le pide "marcha".
Es verdad que Obama no estaba en el club secreto Skull & Bones, reconozco mi error.
Pero de ahí a que yo busque información sin quererme tú ni decirme el nombre del escritor que te ilustra.. pues como que no. Tú lo ves fácil, yo no, mira otros foreros ponen un link como éste:
Opciones hay, buenas ni una
Si te parece bien volvamos a hablar del oro, que parece que anticipa algo, o es un pequeño movimiento sin continuidad. Ahí sí me puedes decir que busque las gráficas y las interprete.
Que no lo sé hacer, pero bueno. A hablar del oro y lo demás son intentos más o menos acertados de los movimientos de Obama. Por cierto, hay foreros que se han quedado en el Nóbel de la Paz Martin Luther King y piensa que todos los negros son buenos y pobres y los blancos malos y ricachones.
Sigamos con el oro, que es de lo que trata este hilo.
Y no pienso mover el culo.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Ago 2013)

Por como se comportan los negros en todas las ciudades del mundo incluyendo las suyas pues no veo yo que tienen de bueno, solo han de verse las estadísticas de criminalidad que triplican a todas las otras razas, y hay continuas agresiones racistas de negros a blancos, bastantes mas que al revés. Los medios lo silencian. Solo tienes que buscar 'racismo anti-blanco' en youtube

Volviendo al tema, hay que ver como está el oro 
la onza 1.056'18 Euros, 1415'60 $


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ago 2013)

Hay que disfrutar de estos momentos...ya llegara el momento de cargar seamos pacientes


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2013)

# EstudianteTesorero: En fin, nunca se sabe, pero es posible que puedas comprar a precios más baratos, pero de momento los acontecimientos parecen indicar lo contrario. De momento, la subida es ya de casi el 20 % desde mínimos, así que...

No sabemos cómo va a empezar o acabar lo de Siria, pero ahora mismo esto es alcista para los MP y, por tanto, para el Oro.

Hoy hay un artículo en Business Insider que, quizás, también está pesando mucho en la cotización de los MP y es que el Tesoro americano ha anticipado que que el techo de la deuda de los Estados Unidos se alcanzará a mitad de Octubre de este año... y eso supone el impago de los compromisos de la "mayor" potencia mundial.

Muchas veces he referido que los americanos suelen salir de sus crisis a "cañonazos"... Aunque esperemos que esta vez no sea así, al menos por el bien del pueblo sirio.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (28 Ago 2013)

Coininvest con problemas de abastecimiento.


----------



## inversionycompra (28 Ago 2013)

_Todo lo que sube baja_


----------



## maragold (28 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Coininvest con problemas de abastecimiento.



Y eso?
Según su web tienen onzas de oro (filas, maples, ...) disponibles en una semana)... ienso:


----------



## Aro (28 Ago 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Y eso?
> Según su web tienen onzas de oro (filas, maples, ...) disponibles en una semana)... ienso:



Nuggets Australianos al menos no tienen. Sí, en una semana quizá tengan, hoy no 8:


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Coininvest con problemas de abastecimiento.



Y esto no cesa de subir...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Ago 2013)

Sigo pensando que en esta subida hay tongo, en kitco parece que la subida pierde fuerza.

Quieren hacer creer que todo vuelve a la normalidad:

ONU reanuda trabajos de inspección en Siria

Mientras ya salió la demagocia a pedir que haya paz...

Ban Ki-moon llama a la vía diplomática en Siria y pide tiempo para investigar

Y parece que los amiguitos que están mosqueados quieren hacer las paces:

Londres presentará hoy una resolución sobre Siria en el Consejo de Seguridad

Intentarán alargar los resultados de la inspección y estarán un tiempo con el borrador de los cojones (que si cambio esto, que si cambio aquello, que si está de acuerdo no sé quién, etc. :bla y se enfriará la cosa.

Pienso que están tanteando las consecuencias mediáticas sobre la que van a montar, también habrán aprovechado para pillar a algunas gacelitas y ganar algunas perrillas con la subida de MPs y petróleo, incluyendo el justificar la bajada en las bolsas y poder laer tener ellos un respiro para tanta manipulación.

De igual forma, creo posible unos días de impase para volver a atacar con más fuerza y continuar con su jugada "Subir la bolsa y bajar los MPs".

De cualquier manera, viendo los últimos movimientos -en los que creo que más que manipular, lo que han hecho es dejar de hacerlo y tomar posiciones ventajosas para ellos- creo que la situación está muy caliente, y a la más mínima todo saltará por los aires.

Eso refuerza mi posición sobre los MPs aún más, espero no equivocarme y poder tener una buena oportunidad para cargar a mejor precio.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Sigo pensando que en esta subida hay tongo, en kitco parece que la subida pierde fuerza.
> 
> Quieren hacer creer que todo vuelve a la normalidad:
> 
> ...




Tienes muchas ganas de que bombarden Siria no?


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Ago 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tienes muchas ganas de que bombarden Siria no?



Y que importancia tienen las ganas que tenga o deje de tener?

Los hechos están ahí y ni tu ni yo pintamos nada, tan sólo somos simples espectadores.

Acaso crees que porque tenga -o no- ganas de que bombardeen Siria lo van -o no - a hacer?

Crees que me hace gracia ó aplauda que maten gente sin que yo pueda hacer nada?

Hay que se muy corto de miras y un busca-culpables de poco pelo que intentará joder al prójimo culpándole de todos sus males.

A mí en particular no me afecta -de momento- lo que ocurra a miles de kilómetros de aquí, pero si que me afectará gente como tú por envidiosa.

De la calaña como tú si que me tengo que cuidar y mucho.


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Sigo pensando que en esta subida hay tongo, en kitco parece que la subida pierde fuerza.



Yo no creo que haya tongo. Simplemente ha saltado lo de Siria, justo en el momento en el que habían vendido todas las cartas, y todos los papelitos.
No les queda ya nada que vender, y no tienen nada con que parar la avalancha de compras de los miedosos. 
Si la cosa se calma, los MP bajaran lo que ha subido desde el viernes.
Si empieza el intercambio de pepinazos, cuantos más pepinos haya y de más colores distintos sean los pepinos, más subirán, pero mejor será no llegar a ese punto, o como mucho que los pepinos sean de un sólo color.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (28 Ago 2013)

_


oinoko dijo:



Yo no creo que haya tongo. Simplemente ha saltado lo de Siria, justo en el momento en el que habían vendido todas las cartas, y todos los papelitos.
No les queda ya nada que vender, y no tienen nada con que parar la avalancha de compras de los miedosos. 
Si la cosa se calma, los MP bajaran lo que ha subido desde el viernes.
Si empieza el intercambio de pepinazos, cuantos más pepinos haya y de más colores distintos sean los pepinos, más subirán, pero mejor será no llegar a ese punto, o como mucho que los pepinos sean de un sólo color.

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Siria tiene tan poco petróleo que tiene que comprar a Irán para suministro interno.
Siria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Hay mucha gente que me pregunta qué tiene que ver una guerra en Oriente con la subida del oro. Les respondo que cuando aumenta la inestabilidad aumentan los precios, no sólo del oro, sino del petróleo por ejemplo, que aún duele más a las economías occidentales que la subida del oro, subida que anticipa problemas, y si estamos jodidos como en España, pues problemas sobre problemas.
Y gente que sigue pensando que la guerra es la solución, que pone en marcha industrias (no sólo militar).
El Brent supera los 117 dólares por el ataque a Siria


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Ago 2013)

El Oro se va a ir al Cielo entre el ambiente pre-belico...

El Imparcial: Noticias: Máxima tensión ante el inmimente desenlace en Siria pese a la división internacional

Los Movimientos antagonicos de la bolsa EEUU Con la Europea...:

Wall Street sube un 0,10 por ciento a pesar de la tensión sobre Siria - elEconomista.es

Y Merkel dejando "huella":

Merkel: «Grecia nunca tendría que haber entrado en el euro» - Qué.es


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (29 Ago 2013)

Esta siendo un buen mes de agosto para el oro, que siga así


----------



## plastic_age (29 Ago 2013)

No parece, ni de lejos, una tendencia definitiva al alza.
Lo único que se puede hacer es lo que hacen todos los metaleros: paciencia.


----------



## ramsés (29 Ago 2013)

Subida en pared, tanto de subida como de bajada, el precio es más que inestable.
Se supone que por la situación mundial respecto a Siria, aunque más poder tiene Irán.


----------



## Aro (29 Ago 2013)

Para los especuladores de papel era un nivel apetecible para vender.
Ese nivel, mientras los especuladores dominen, no lo va a romper si no es con otra buena pared, quizá hasta 1480.

No me quiero colgar medallas, pongo la cita sólo por darme algo de continuidad, antes de esto hice alguna cagada de pronóstico así que tengo poco de gurú:


Aro dijo:


> En 1420-1427 va a verse si esto quiere tirar para arriba, bueno, al menos hasta 1480


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Para los especuladores de papel era un nivel apetecible para vender.
> Ese nivel, mientras los especuladores dominen, no lo va a romper si no es con otra buena pared, quizá hasta 1480.
> 
> No me quiero colgar medallas, pongo la cita sólo por darme algo de continuidad, antes de esto hice alguna cagada de pronóstico así que tengo poco de gurú:



En papel me lo puedo pensar, en fisico no vendo ni un gramo.

Y eso que me da que las subidas pueden estar cercanas a su estabilización...pero quien sabe.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Ago 2013)

Lo de siria va a ser jodido por que si no habría empezado ya, eso es que es que el imperio va a hacer un 2x1 y va también a por Irán, será por eso que Citigroup ve a la onza en 3.000 euros la onza en no mucho tiempo.


----------



## ramsés (30 Ago 2013)

_


HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:



Lo de siria va a ser jodido por que si no habría empezado ya, eso es que es que el imperio va a hacer un 2x1 y va también a por Irán, será por eso que Citigroup ve a la onza en 3.000 euros la onza en no mucho tiempo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_3.000 € es una barbaridad, podrías poner la cita o la fuente? Lo digo porque Citigroup se ha equivocado muchas veces, entré en contacto con ellos a través de Citisoluciones (2006)y no vieron la crisis venir, cuando la cosa ya chirriaba.
Varios amigos míos se metieron en esa estafa piramidal, y cuando la crisis estalló salieron todos corriendo y no metieron ninguna persona más.
3000 €, :baba: ni en mis más húmedos sueños.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2013)

¿Barbaridad? Bueno, repasemos el precio de la última década:

- Mínimo aproximado antes de la escalada: $319,89 el 9 de Marzo de 2003

- Máximo aproximado al "final" de la escalada: $1837,68 el 25 de Julio de 2011

- Precio hace escasos minutos: $1394,83

En fin, no parece tan "descabellado"... Los precios siempre se mueven por la simple Ley de la Oferta y Demanda. Y estamos hartos de ver "barbaridades" en ese aspecto... ¿No se van a pagar casi 100 "kilos" por Bale? Y hablamos del traspaso de un jugador de fútbol...


----------



## Aro (30 Ago 2013)

Para relativizar... me gustaría saber cuántos gramos de oro costaba una vivienda y algún otro producto básico en el 2003 (y antes) y cuánto costaría ahora mmmm

Por cierto, me sigo mojando:

_Para determinar si la subida de agosto es buena, puede bajar perfectamente hasta 1355. 

Si sigue bajando hasta 1335, ya se testeará toda la subida desde mínimos._


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Para relativizar... me gustaría saber cuántos gramos de oro costaba una vivienda y algún otro producto básico en el 2003 (y antes) y cuánto costaría ahora mmmm
> 
> Por cierto, me sigo mojando:
> 
> ...



Pues te llevarías una gran "sorpresa"... Te dejaré que lo busques, porque los Estados Unidos son muy grandes y los precios varían sustancialmente entre los diferentes Estados y ciudades.

Sin embargo, te daré unos datos que ya son "clarificantes" por sí solos... En Estados Unidos, la Office of Federal Housing Enterprise Oversight (OFHEO) -supongo que es la primera vez que sabes de su "existencia"...- estima y publica un indice trimestral de precios de viviendas individuales usando una versión modificada del indicador de ventas repetidas propuesto por Case y Shiller (1989).

Bien, para "ahorrarte" faena, el indicador de Precios Viviendas S&P 500 Case-Shiller-Composite-20 Estados Unidos nos dice lo siguiente:

- Enero 2003: 135.64

- Junio 2003: 141.39

- Diciembre 2003: 150.49

- Junio 2013: 159.54

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (30 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues te llevarías una gran "sorpresa"... Te dejaré que lo busques, porque los Estados Unidos son muy grandes y los precios varían sustancialmente entre los diferentes Estados y ciudades.
> 
> Sin embargo, te daré unos datos que ya son "clarificantes" por sí solos... En Estados Unidos, la Office of Federal Housing Enterprise Oversight (OFHEO) -supongo que es la primera vez que sabes de su "existencia"...- estima y publica un indice trimestral de precios de viviendas individuales usando una versión modificada del indicador de ventas repetidas propuesto por Case y Shiller (1989).
> 
> ...



Gracias. Según los datos que me das, el precio del oro se mantiene estable, respecto al de la vivienda, más o menos.
Yo había leído algo sobre precios relativos en otro lado, pero no recuerdo dónde, por eso preguntaba.
Aquí un gráfico que muestra las variaciones del precio de la vivienda, si se pagase en onzas de oro, desde el 1965. Son datos mucho más "agresivos" que los que me has dado, supongo que dependerá de dónde se quieren obtener las referencias.


----------



## ramsés (30 Ago 2013)

_Bien, para "ahorrarte" faena, el indicador de Precios Viviendas S&P 500 Case-Shiller-Composite-20 Estados Unidos nos dice lo siguiente:

- Enero 2003: 135.64

- Junio 2003: 141.39

- Diciembre 2003: 150.49

- Junio 2013: 159.54

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
_

Hay viviendas en los alrededores de Detroit, (la antigua sede de Ford, en Michigan, además de General Motors y Ford) que valen 1 $, 
$1 Houses Detroit Michigan - YouTube
casas bonitas, pero creo que está pasando como con este país, la gente, ante la falta de puestos de trabajo, y antes de llegar a viejos sin haber cotizado y todo el día sin hacer nada, se van.
Según creo, el precio de un inmueble está determinado por su entorno.
Ello distorsiona, supongo, los índices que pone Fernando.


----------



## Aro (30 Ago 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Hay viviendas en los alrededores de Detroit, (la antigua sede de Ford, en Michigan, además de General Motors y Ford) que valen 1 $,
> $1 Houses Detroit Michigan - YouTube
> casas bonitas, pero creo que está pasando como con este país, la gente, ante la falta de puestos de trabajo, y antes de llegar a viejos sin haber cotizado y todo el día sin hacer nada, se van.
> Según creo, el precio de un inmueble está determinado por su entorno.
> Ello distorsiona, supongo, los índices que pone Fernando.




Está claro, él mismo ha advertido que el precio de la vivienda varía mucho según la zona. El gráfico que yo he puesto no tiene nada que ver con sus datos, por ejemplo. Seguramente los que da *Fernando *sean más veraces.

Las casas por 1$ creo que es una "leyenda urbana" o periodismo amarillista. Te venden la casa por 1$ pero te tienes que hacer cargo de la hipoteca de xxx$ ::


----------



## ramsés (30 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Está claro, él mismo ha advertido que el precio de la vivienda varía mucho según la zona. El gráfico que yo he puesto no tiene nada que ver con sus datos, por ejemplo. Seguramente los que da *Fernando *sean más veraces.
> 
> _Las casas por 1$ creo que es una "leyenda urbana" o periodismo amarillista. Te venden la casa por 1$ pero te tienes que hacer cargo de la hipoteca de xxx$ ::_



_
_

Mírate esto y verás que el problema no es la hipoteca que queda por pagar, es la ruina en su estado más desastroso.
Detroit in RUINS! (Crowder goes Ghetto) - YouTube
Y esto
A Tour Of Detroit's Ghetto: Part 2 (Dec. 2006) - YouTube

Por cierto, y por el tema del hilo, el oro ha empezado una senda bajista:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2013)

Bueno, para hablar de los Estados Unidos con cierta "propiedad" lo primero en conocerlo un poco, algo complicado dado la gran extensión de su territorio y las grandes diferencias de todo tipo que existen entre los distintos Estados.

Voy a dejar unos "apuntes" para un mayor "esclarecimiento" del tema:

- Lo primero que hay que tener en cuenta en los Estados Unidos es el tema de los impuestos y que allí se pagan a nivel local, estatal y federal, pero hay Estados en que el local no se paga: Alaska, Dakota del Sur, Florida, Nevada, Texas, Washington y Wyoming.

- El Indice S&P/Case-Shiller es el de referencia en el mercado inmobiliario de los Estados Unidos.

- No sólo Detroit se ha declarado en bancarrota. Es menos conocido que también lo están otras ciudades de menor importancia como San Bernardino , Mommoth Lakes y Stockton (California), Harrisburg (Pennsylvania), Central Falls (Rhode Island), Jefferson County (Alabama) y Boise (Idaho).

- Y -¡ojo!- que Moody´s declaró recientemente que estaban a punto de seguir los mismos pasos: Chicago, Cincinatti, Minneapolis y Santa Fe. Y también se habla en el mismo sentido con respecto a Nueva York, Filadelphia, Washington (capital) y Honlulu. Bueno, hay muchas más...

- Ya he dicho que no se puede "homogenizar" el precio de la vivienda en los Estados Unidos. El ejemplo de Detroit no me vale, porque ahora mismo allí hay barrios enteros deshabitados, con una gran delincuencia y quién va a querer una vivienda en esas condiciones. Lo que ha hecho mucha gente de allí es "pirarse" y el cambio de residencia interestatal en los Estados Unidos es muy habitual.

Por mucho que haya caído la vivienda en los Estados Unidos, el precio medio actual de una vivienda en Manhattan es de $865.000... Y, según el indice S&P/Case-Shiller, en el 1er Trimestre de este año en Phoenix el alza fue del 22,5% interanual y, en cambio, en Nueva York fue sólo del 2,6%...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Ago 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> 3.000 € es una barbaridad, podrías poner la cita o la fuente? Lo digo porque Citigroup se ha equivocado muchas veces, entré en contacto con ellos a través de Citisoluciones (2006)y no vieron la crisis venir, cuando la cosa ya chirriaba.
> Varios amigos míos se metieron en esa estafa piramidal, y cuando la crisis estalló salieron todos corriendo y no metieron ninguna persona más.
> 3000 €, :baba: ni en mis más húmedos sueños.



Este es el enlace a la noticia:
Citigroup ve el precio del oro en 3000 dólares de nuevo OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Ago 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Este es el enlace a la noticia:
> Citigroup ve el precio del oro en 3000 dólares de nuevo OroyFinanzas.com |



Pues la fuente no es baladi

Pero estos estudios pueden ser una difusión interesada y oportuna

A corto o medio plazo lo podemos ver cercano a los 2000, cerca del techo histórico o superable

Si la economía, guerra, movimientos sociopolíticos van en declive como parece que asistiremos, el precio es inimaginable.


----------



## Aro (31 Ago 2013)

Al leer este texto me he acordado de que hace poco comentábais sobre el trato de la India al oro y sus posibles efectos en la cotización. 



> *Gold: What Caused It To Finally Go Down*
> "Now what caused it to finally go down, and as much as I love India and Indians, they are the largest buyers of gold in the world. And India has a huge balance of trade deficit. The largest drivers are oil and gold. You can't do anything about oil so the Indian politicians are blaming their problems on gold. And they've taken many measures, and more measures are coming to diminish or even eliminate the import of gold. I'm not the only person who saw that. They've been pretty loud about it.
> 
> That was the main catalyst or the straw which broke the camel's back which made gold start going down finally, after 12 years of going up. And the foundation had been built for over 20 years and many, many fundamental things came together. But then after 12 years of a bull market more mines started opening, more gold mines were formed and then the Indians said, among others, but mainly the Indians said we're going to stop all this.
> ...




Por cierto, vaya cómo ha quedado "Destroit"


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Ago 2013)

Hola Forever pues ya que dices lo de la inestabilidad, te recomiendo el informe de LEAP es lo mejor de lo mejor sobre análisis político económico y las predicciones pare este segundo semestre son bestiales. No se si esta vez acertarán pero si se cumple ese escenario seguro se pondrá I.V.A al oro de inversión por que todo dios lo acaparará.
enlace al articulo:

El GEAB N°76 está disponible! Alerta segundo semestre 2013

Quien venda ahora físico puede arrepentirse mucho dentro de poco.


----------



## Aro (31 Ago 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola Forever pues ya que dices lo de la inestabilidad, te recomiendo el informe de LEAP es lo mejor de lo mejor sobre análisis político económico y las predicciones pare este segundo semestre son bestiales. No se si esta vez acertarán pero si se cumple ese escenario seguro se pondrá I.V.A al oro de inversión por que todo dios lo acaparará.
> enlace al articulo:
> 
> El GEAB N°76 está disponible! Alerta segundo semestre 2013
> ...



Gracias por el informe. Pero ojo, que ahí hablan de una desaceleración brutal a nivel mundial y eso también puede ser motivo de deflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Gracias por el informe. Pero ojo, que ahí hablan de una desaceleración brutal a nivel mundial y eso también puede ser motivo de deflación.



Bueno, el GEAB es el órgano de expresión del LEAP/Europe2020 (Laboratorio Esuropeo de Anticipación Política) y suele ser bastante "catastrófico", pero en general suele acertar bastante en sus análisis. Tiene la gran ventaja de que está fuera de la órbita anglosajona y ve el panorama mundial desde una perspectiva europea e independiente de cualquier gobierno, grupo de "presión" o corporativo.

Aro, la deflación ya se está viviendo en muchos países del mundo. España es un claro ejemplo...


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ago 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola Forever pues ya que dices lo de la inestabilidad, te recomiendo el informe de LEAP es lo mejor de lo mejor sobre análisis político económico y las predicciones pare este segundo semestre son bestiales. No se si esta vez acertarán pero si se cumple ese escenario seguro se pondrá I.V.A al oro de inversión por que todo dios lo acaparará.
> enlace al articulo:
> 
> El GEAB N°76 está disponible! Alerta segundo semestre 2013
> ...



Las predicciones sociopolíticas son pesimas, por lo cual buenas para oro y plata.

Respecto al IVA, en oro...en unos meses algo se vislumbra

No es epoca de vender nada, la duda me surge a la hora de comprar llevo dos o tres semanas muy moderado

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (1 Sep 2013)

En este hilo, ¿hay alguien que sospecha que el precio del oro esta manipulado?
Me refiero a la Familia Rothschild o personas similares.
Es que no me explico por qué no sube el oro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Sep 2013)

:oi


ramsés dijo:


> En este hilo, ¿hay alguien que sospecha que el precio del oro esta manipulado?
> Me refiero a la Familia Rothschild o personas similares.
> Es que no me explico por qué no sube el oro.



Por supuesto, estan sujetando la explosión de subida muchos...

Deberia de estar como mínimo a 2000 USD, como minimo...con perspectivas de un por 4 o por 5 en menos de un lustro, pero...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2013)

Hola, ramsés: El tema al que haces referencia lo tocamos el pasado mes de Julio. Si lo deseas, puedes buscar el hilo "La ruina del Oro", y el 13 de Julio´13, creo que en la página 4, tienes un comentario mío al respecto de los Rothschild. Luego, también hay otros comentarios de otros foreros sobre el tema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 00:36 ----------

Por cierto, ahora vamos a entrar en una pauta estacional que es favorable para la subida del Oro. Normalmente, los meses más favorables para las alzas son los meses de Septiembre y Noviembre.


----------



## ramsés (1 Sep 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: El tema al que haces referencia lo tocamos el pasado mes de Julio. Si lo deseas, puedes buscar el hilo "La ruina del Oro", y el 13 de Julio´13, creo que en la página 4, tienes un comentario mío al respecto de los Rothschild. Luego, también hay otros comentarios de otros foreros sobre el tema.

Saludos.


Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 00:36 ----------
> 
> Hola Fernando, gracias. Pongo aquí tu intervención por si alguien la quiere leer:
> _Hola, 1974: Yo pienso un poco como tú. Muy probablemente el "gallinero" esté custodiado por la "zorra"... Es tan fácil como comprobar la composición del London Fix y que es un "barómetro" para seguir el precio diario de los MP y es el referente utilizado para las compras y ventas de metal físico.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Es muy complejo de analizar lo que tú propones, por cuanto entramos en el terreno de la "prospección", es decir a predecir el futuro e incluso el "plazo" y es muy complicado.

El tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria era evidente y eso lo veíamos todos los que teníamos "dos dedos de frente". Mira, te explicaré una experiencia personal: tengo un hijo que me solicitó que le avalase, en plena burbuja, y dado que tenía y tengo cierta solvencia económica pues como que le hubiesen facilitado el crédito sin ningún problema, pero claro tengo amigos dentro del mundo constructor, asegurador, bancario, etc. y decidí "sondear" el tema para ver en qué "grado" estábamos dentro de la burbuja. Bien, todos ellos me dijeron que no lo hiciera y que, con el tiempo, mi hijo me lo agradecería. Y así ha sido...

Lamentablemente, todo esto se lo debemos a una política incapaz y corrupta como ahora se está viendo. Comenzó con el "señor" Aznar y la continuó Zapatero, quienes rodeados de "sabios", fueron incapaces de ver lo que muchos vislumbramos a tiempo... Es decir, nos embarcamos en un "modelo productivo" finito en poco tiempo y encima con el crédito concedido por la banca alemana y gala, de manera que ahora estamos como estamos. Pero da igual porque la gente sigue votando a los "colores" y no con sentido común...

Yo no veo ninguna burbuja en el Oro. El "hundimiento" del mes de Abril fue algo concertado por la FED y otros bancos, además eso está más que demostrado y también se ha tratado en otros hilos dedicados a los MP. No te quepa la menor duda de la "manipulación" existente en los MP, porque el "papel metal" es absolutamente incapaz de afrontar un entregable "físico". A medida que vayas "profundizando" en el tema lo verás todo mucho más claro.

Te diré también una cosa, correcciones como la sufridas por los MP, y especialmente en el Oro, no son "extrañas" en los mercados alcistas de largo plazo. Si te sirve como ejemplo, en 1987 en los mercados de RV de EE.UU. las correcciones fueron de entre el 40% y el 50% (cito de memoria), pero el mercado alcista duró hasta el año 2000...

El Oro está bajando en Occidente, pero no en Oriente, que tienen una mayor "cultura tradicional" al respecto. Allí se está pagando una fuerte sobreprima sobre el Spot y eso por algo será. Bueno, entre otras cosas, por las fuertes devaluaciones que están sufriendo las divisas de muchos países de ese continente. Cuando esto sucede, aparece también la inflación y tenemos el peor de los "cocktails", de manera que la mejor forma de "protegerse" es en los MP. Históricamente, siempre ha sido así y, muy probablemente, siempre seguirá siendo así...

De todas formas, tampoco están las cosas para "tirar cohetes" en nuestro país y muy poca gente dispone de dinero para colocarlo en los MP, aparte de la "desconfianza" que se ha creado en torno a ellos. Ahí ya puedes ver una forma de "manipulación" a través de los medios de comunicación "oficiales" más el "machaqueo" constante por parte de los bancos de inversión. Y digo "manipulación" porque en Oriente no hay esta "percepción" y tienen, ciertamente, más cultura "milenaria" al respecto.

Piensa que los "metaleros" auténticos, y que pueden comprar, lo hacen más como una "reserva de valor" o un "seguro" que como una forma de "inversión". Vamos, como lo que están haciendo ahora los orientales.

Y, para finalizar, pienso que es más fácil que "reviente" el dinero FIAT que el Oro, o los MP en general. A no ser que el mundo cambie mucho y se haga una condonación de la deuda a nivel mundial y el oportuno reset, pero eso parece más cosa de Ciencia Ficción que otra cosa...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ramsés (1 Sep 2013)

_El tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria era evidente y eso lo veíamos todos los que teníamos "dos dedos de frente". Mira, te explicaré una experiencia personal: tengo un hijo que me solicitó que le avalase, en plena burbuja, y dado que tenía y tengo cierta solvencia económica pues como que le hubiesen facilitado el crédito sin ningún problema, pero claro tengo amigos dentro del mundo constructor, asegurador, bancario, etc. y decidí "sondear" el tema para ver en qué "grado" estábamos dentro de la burbuja. Bien, todos ellos me dijeron que no lo hiciera y que, con el tiempo, mi hijo me lo agradecería. Y así ha sido...


Yo no veo ninguna burbuja en el Oro. El "hundimiento" del mes de Abril fue algo concertado por la FED y otros bancos, además eso está más que demostrado y también se ha tratado en otros hilos dedicados a los MP. No te quepa la menor duda de la "manipulación" existente en los MP, porque el "papel metal" es absolutamente incapaz de afrontar un entregable "físico". A medida que vayas "profundizando" en el tema lo verás todo mucho más claro.

El Oro está bajando en Occidente, pero no en Oriente, que tienen una mayor "cultura tradicional" al respecto. Allí se está pagando una fuerte sobreprima sobre el Spot y eso por algo será. Bueno, entre otras cosas, por las fuertes devaluaciones que están sufriendo las divisas de muchos países de ese continente. Cuando esto sucede, aparece también la inflación y tenemos el peor de los "cocktails", de manera que la mejor forma de "protegerse" es en los MP. Históricamente, siempre ha sido así y, muy probablemente, siempre seguirá siendo así...

De todas formas, tampoco están las cosas para "tirar cohetes" en nuestro país y muy poca gente dispone de dinero para colocarlo en los MP, aparte de la "desconfianza" que se ha creado en torno a ellos. Ahí ya puedes ver una forma de "manipulación" a través de los medios de comunicación "oficiales" más el "machaqueo" constante por parte de los bancos de inversión. Y digo "manipulación" porque en Oriente no hay esta "percepción" y tienen, ciertamente, más cultura "milenaria" al respecto.

Piensa que los "metaleros" auténticos, y que pueden comprar, lo hacen más como una "reserva de valor" o un "seguro" que como una forma de "inversión". Vamos, como lo que están haciendo ahora los orientales.

Y, para finalizar, pienso que es más fácil que "reviente" el dinero FIAT que el Oro, o los MP en general. A no ser que el mundo cambie mucho y se haga una condonación de la deuda a nivel mundial y el oportuno reset, pero eso parece más cosa de Ciencia Ficción que otra cosa...

Saludos cordiales.[/QUOTE]
_

Gracias Feriando por tu respuesa magistral.
Dos cosas que se me escapan:
En 1971 Nixon rompe la norma de que el dólar emitido tiene que estar respaldado en oro.
Y le dio a la máquina de hacer billetes todo lo que quiso, aún ahora se sigue haciendo (supongo que estás de acuerdo).
¿Es posible que la UE haga lo mismo?
¿Es posible una fuerte subida de los MP?
Cuando digo que los MP pueden reventar me refiero a eso, que todo el mundo quiere (o va a querer) un recurso finito, y que no se puede imprimir en las imprentas.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## silverwindow (1 Sep 2013)

Resdumiendo,los orientales,hindues y vietnamitas son seres de luz con grandes conocimientos y vision de geopolitica y mercado,por eso estan comprando oro masivamente.Y los Europeos y americanos somos gilipollas sin cultura financiera,pq no compramos MP,como ellos. Por eso comen conlas manos y nosotros con cuberteria.

Es eso no?

Y no sera que los "de arriba" "de aqui,les estan vendiendo la moto y el oro a los de abajo de alli?


----------



## maragold (1 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Resdumiendo,los orientales,hindues y vietnamitas son seres de luz con grandes conocimientos y vision de geopolitica y mercado,por eso estan comprando oro masivamente.Y los Europeos y americanos somos gilipollas sin cultura financiera,pq no compramos MP,como ellos. Por eso comen conlas manos y nosotros con cuberteria.
> 
> Es eso no?
> 
> Y no sera que los "de arriba" "de aqui,les estan vendiendo la moto y el oro a los de abajo de alli?



No hombre no, los seres de luz somos los ejjpañoles, que a nosotros los de arriba en lugar de oro físico nos han colocado deuda hipotecaria por zulos de mierda y preferentes... dónde va a parar!!!
::


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Resdumiendo,los orientales,hindues y vietnamitas son seres de luz con grandes conocimientos y vision de geopolitica y mercado,por eso estan comprando oro masivamente.Y los Europeos y americanos somos gilipollas sin cultura financiera,pq no compramos MP,como ellos. Por eso comen conlas manos y nosotros con cuberteria.
> 
> Es eso no?
> 
> Y no sera que los "de arriba" "de aqui,les estan vendiendo la moto y el oro a los de abajo de alli?



Sí, tenemos una gran y excelente "cultura" financiera en Occidente y ello nos ha llevado a crear una deuda monstruosa, que conocemos como el esquema Ponzi, y que nos está permitiendo vivir de "puta madre"... y ya veremos a la "mierda" a la que nos conduce. No se preocupe porque Vd. lo va a vivir en "primera persona", aún en el supuesto de que esté acogido al "paraguas" del llamado Estado del Bienestar.

¿Quién le dice a Vd. que no hay gente corriente comprando MP en Occidente? Quizá, no se estén decantando por el metal más "caro", en este caso el Oro, pero le aseguro que en el caso de la Plata, que es más "asequible", no es así. Por ejemplo, las Eagle ya han batido a estas alturas las ventas récord del 2011...

Vamos a ver, qué coman en Oriente, y no sólo allí (se nota que está Vd. poco "viajado") con las manos no indica nada. Es más, en el Sudeste Asiático, China y Japón se usan unos "palillos" adecuados a tal fin y que, quizás, haya observado en cualquier restaurante asiático radicado en nuestro país.

Además, si repasamos la Historia, es decir si tenemos unos "mínimos" conocimientos sobre los utensilios de mesa, hasta el Siglo XIX la cuchara, junto al cuchillo, fueron los únicos utensilios utilizados en las comidas. El tenedor ya sa conocía desde hacía siglos, pero se introduce en las clases más pudientes en el siglo XVIII y sobre todo en el XIX. Y la cuchara en sí proviene de la antigua Roma donde se utilizaba un instrumento denominado "cochlea"...

Le aseguro que Occidente tiene bastantes problemas para asumir un entregable físico del "papel metal", así que eso de que los "grandes" estén vendiendo Oro a los orientales me parece más adecuado para una trama propia de los magníficos "Monty Phyton". Fuera de ese "contexto" no tiene ningún sentido.

# ramsés: Esta noche/madrugada, con más tiempo, responderé a las cuestiones que me planteas y que sí dan lugar a una interesante propuesta intelectual.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> No hombre no, los seres de luz somos los ejjpañoles, que a nosotros los de arriba en lugar de oro físico nos han colocado deuda hipotecaria por zulos de mierda y preferentes... dónde va a parar!!!
> ::



y unos impuestos, divisas...calidad y precio que somos la envidia y referencia terrestre.

Hay que ahorrar, diversificar con el oro muy presente


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2013)

Gracias Feriando por tu respuesa magistral.
Dos cosas que se me escapan:
En 1971 Nixon rompe la norma de que el dólar emitido tiene que estar respaldado en oro.
Y le dio a la máquina de hacer billetes todo lo que quiso, aún ahora se sigue haciendo (supongo que estás de acuerdo).
¿Es posible que la UE haga lo mismo?
¿Es posible una fuerte subida de los MP?
Cuando digo que los MP pueden reventar me refiero a eso, que todo el mundo quiere (o va a querer) un recurso finito, y que no se puede imprimir en las imprentas.
Saludos cordiales[/QUOTE]

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, vamos a abordar las cuestiones que me planteas y te daré mi particular opinión sobre ellas.

Antes de referirme a aquel domingo 15 de Agosto de 1971, cuando Nixon decidió terminar con la convertibilidad del Dólar en Oro, es conveniente situarnos "convenientemente" y ver cuáles fueron los "precedentes". Pondré a continuación un enlace que me facilitará la tarea y hará más entretenido este comentario: Los Acuerdos de Bretton Woods Los Acuerdos de Bretton Woods. - YouTube

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que fueron los costos de la Guerra de Vietnam los que "provocaron" la abolición unilateral del Patrón Oro por parte deEstados Unidos. Menos conocido es que la consecuencia inmediata de aquella medida fue una brutal y sostenida devaluación del Dólar, que en aquellos años 70 provocó una inflación global y que afectó muy fuertemente al Tercer Mundo y más especialmente a Latinoamérica.

Recuerdo a propósito de todo aquello que John Connally, Secretario del Tesoro de Nixon, les dijo a los furiosos ministros europeos en 1971 a raíz de la decisión unilateral de dar término a la convertibilidad: "EL DOLAR ES NUESTRA MONEDA, PERO ES SU PROBLEMA". Poco más de cuatro décadas después parece que estamos en el mismo punto... ¿No? El "chantaje" vuelve a estar servido: ni Europa, ni Asia ni Latinoamérica pueden aceptar un Dólar débil sin que sus economías se vieran fuertemente afectadas.

Bien, siguiendo con mi "exposición", está claro que la FED, el BCE y el Banco de Japón han bajado los tipos a un interés cero (en Europa un "pelo" más) y compran miles de millones de dólares en bonos con dinero recién creado de la "nada", pero si te fijas con una cierta -aunque falsa- "red de seguridad" y es provocar un montón de problemas en otros lugares del mundo.

¿Cómo fundamento lo que estoy diciendo? Bien, en el caso de los Estados Unidos, para gestionar su deuda, han decidido exportar inflación a los países y mercados emergentes que tienen "peso" en la economía mundial. Eso se ve claramente cuando comparamos la evolución del S&P 500 con el fondo cotizado iShares MSCI Emerging Markets (EEM) y ahí ya se empieza a "entender" algo de lo que estoy comentando.

Aquí, desde la "desinformación" oficial, no nos enteramos mucho de lo en realidad está pasando en el mundo y menos a nivel económico, pero los países emergentes están pasando un auténtico calvario: sus monedas con caídas brutales, que en el caso de la rupia hindú y la lira turca son de mínimos históricos; la inflación disparada, los intereses que pagan por su deuda es sumamente elevada y están disparados, etc.

Un ejemplo: Hace pocos días, el Banco Central de Brasil dijo que lanzará un programa de $60.000 millones para frenar la caída de su moneda (el Real), que ya está a niveles del 2008. Por otro lado, tenemos otro dato que añade más "leña" al fuego: China ha vendido $20.000 millones en bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos sólo en el pasado mes de Junio...

Y tu pregunta sobre la evolución futura del Oro, y de los MP en general, se responde fácilmente diciendo algo que es obvio: la monetización de la deuda global ha inflado otras burbujas, como las acciones americanas (y también las alemanas), los Bonos del Tesoro, los Bonos Basura, incluso la Vivienda -otra vez- en algunos países. Con este "panorama" sólo hay unos claros vencedores: el Oro y también otros MP como la Plata. El "plazo" para la subida que puede ser "brutal" es otro "cantar" y que puede llevar bastante tiempo. El Dólar no se va a "destronar" así como así, por eso algunos tenemos los MP como "reserva de valor" o "seguro".

Los gobiernos americanos suelen ser bastante HdP y cuando están "tocados" ya buscan ellos donde buscar "soluciones". Ahora han elegido Siria como objetivo "intermedio", pero el objetivo "final" es Irán. Bien, alguien ha pensado que como esto se "salga de madre" la que se puede "liar" en todo el mundo. Si el conflicto se extiende por todo Oriente Medio y se cierran el Canal de Suez o el Golfo Pérsico (o los dos al mismo tiempo), qué va a pasar con el petróleo y su precio, su impacto en la economía mundial, etc. Recordemos que un 1/3 de la producción mundial viene de esa zona geográfica.

Bueno, ramsés, creo haber respondido desde mi óptica personal a las cuestiones que me habías planteado.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ramsés (2 Sep 2013)

_Bueno, ramsés, creo haber respondido desde mi óptica personal a las cuestiones que me habías planteado.

Saludos cordiales.[/QUOTE]
_

Gracias Fernando, todo un discurso de hechos históricos, pero falta una cosa.
Yo tengo dinero, (euro, yen, libra, peso, lo que sea mi moneda de mi país que no es USA). Quiero petróleo.
Ya puedo poner la moneda que sea, incluso oro físico, que no me dan ni un barril (por lo menos hasta ahora). ¿Por qué? Por que el jefe USA te pega. Sadam HUseim acabó ahorcado por admitir euros a cambio del petróleo de su país.
Así puedo ir firmando cheques, aún sin fondos, que todo el mundo se ve obligado a dar la moneda de su país, cambiarlo por dólares USA, y ahora sí me dan el petróleo que necesito.

Según pienso, aquí tenemos el truco:
Petrodólar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
O lo compras con mi moneda o te pego. (Te bombardeo, mato población civil, uranio empobrecido, y miles de cosas que te pueden hacer si mercadeas petróleo, la materia prima más importante ahora, al margen de la moneda USA).
Ello responde a dos cuestiones que me das en tu respuesta:


_Recuerdo a propósito de todo aquello que John Connally, Secretario del Tesoro de Nixon, les dijo a los furiosos ministros europeos en 1971 a raíz de la decisión unilateral de dar término a la convertibilidad: "EL DOLAR ES NUESTRA MONEDA, PERO ES SU PROBLEMA". Poco más de cuatro décadas después parece que estamos en el mismo punto... ¿No? El "chantaje" vuelve a estar servido: ni Europa, ni Asia ni Latinoamérica pueden aceptar un Dólar débil sin que sus economías se vieran fuertemente afectadas._

y 

last but not least

"_Y tu pregunta sobre la evolución futura del Oro, y de los MP en general, se responde fácilmente diciendo algo que es obvio: la monetización de la deuda global ha inflado otras burbujas, como las acciones americanas (y también las alemanas), los Bonos del Tesoro, los Bonos Basura, incluso la Vivienda -otra vez- en algunos países. Con este "panorama" sólo hay unos claros vencedores: el Oro y también otros MP como la Plata. El "plazo" para la subida que puede ser "brutal" es otro "cantar" y que puede llevar bastante tiempo. El Dólar no se va a "destronar" así como así, por eso algunos tenemos los MP como "reserva de valor" o "seguro"."
_

Un placer hablar contigo al margen de los trolls, que haberlos hay y muchos, de momento no se han metido aquí.


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Sep 2013)

Voy a aprovechar que este hilo se ha llenado de expertos en MP para hacer una pregunta...

Ante el inminente ataque de EEUU (y seguramente muchos aliados europeos) a Siria en busca de petroleo (ejem, perdon, quise decir Gas Arin)... 
¿Qué se espera del precio del oro?, porque si los calculos no me fallan habra una caida del dolar y del euro. Dicho de otra forma, una subida del oro

¿Es correcto?


----------



## ramsés (2 Sep 2013)

_


Rafacoins dijo:



Voy a aprovechar que este hilo se ha llenado de expertos en MP para hacer una pregunta...

Ante el inminente ataque de EEUU (y seguramente muchos aliados europeos) a Siria en busca de petroleo (ejem, perdon, quise decir Gas Arin)... 
¿Qué se espera del precio del oro?, porque si los calculos no me fallan habra una caida del dolar y del euro. Dicho de otra forma, una subida del oro

¿Es correcto?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Aún sin ser, ni de lejos, un experto en MP, si los EEUU atacan Siria es posible que no pase nada. Ahora bien, si atacan Irán, que es lo que muchos foreros temen, con el taponamiento del estrecho de Ormuz y la capacidad militar y nuclear de Irán, es posible que pase algo muy gordo.
Para entonces, lo mejor es tener amigos en otros países para irse de este país (si te da tiempo, pues el combustible del avión puede hacer el viaje prohibitivo), y, por supuesto, que sea del Hemisferio Sur.
Por cierto, si Siria es atacada no es por su petróleo. Tiene tan poco que tiene que comprar fuera para su consumo interno.


----------



## maragold (2 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar que este hilo se ha llenado de expertos en MP para hacer una pregunta...
> 
> Ante el inminente ataque de EEUU (y seguramente muchos aliados europeos) a Siria en busca de petroleo (ejem, perdon, quise decir Gas Arin)...
> ¿Qué se espera del precio del oro?, porque si los calculos no me fallan habra una caida del dolar y del euro. Dicho de otra forma, una subida del oro
> ...



No sé, pregúntaselo a los indios (de la India), ellos saben más del precio del oro físico...
... o te refieres al precio del oro-papel?!?!


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Sep 2013)

Fernando lo has explicado perfectamente, en mi opinión se producirá un supercolapso de los manipuladores del mercado del oro y plata porque la tasa que se paga por prestar oro físico no para de aumentar, y será cuando colapsen las grandes economías por no pagar su deuda cuando todos los estados pedirán su oro físico y se destapará el pastel de la inexistentes reservas de la FED y de los bancos lo que dará lugar a la mayor subida de los MP de la historia, oro de verdad hay poco, propietarios de papel 10 veces más. Van a llover hostias.
Estén preparados para hacerse ricos si han hecho los deberes.8:


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Sep 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Fernando lo has explicado perfectamente, en mi opinión se producirá un supercolapso de los manipuladores del mercado del oro y plata porque la tasa que se paga por prestar oro físico no para de aumentar, y será cuando colapsen las grandes economías por no pagar su deuda cuando todos los estados pedirán su oro físico y se destapará el pastel de la inexistentes reservas de la FED y de los bancos lo que dará lugar a la mayor subida de los MP de la historia, oro de verdad hay poco, propietarios de papel 10 veces más. Van a llover hostias.
> Estén preparados para hacerse ricos si han hecho los deberes.8:



Me parece que si esperas hacerte rico te llevarás una gran decepción.

Lo que puede pasar si la onza llega a subir 10 veces el precio de hoy, es que el pan también haga lo mismo, es decir, la moneda fiduciaria reducirá su valor (si es que lo tiene).

Imagina que ahora compras 1 onza a 1000€ y 1 barra de pan a 0,80€.

Si dentro de un tiempo el precio de la onza sube a 10.000€, ten por seguro que la barra de pan costará 8€ y eso será nefasto para mucha gente.

Si guardaste tus ahorros en oro (y/o plata), lo correcto que habrás hecho es que conservaste el valor de ellos y prácticamente podrás comprar los mismos bienes que puedes comprar ahora.

Pero en ningún caso serás rico, a lo mucho podrás fardar que eres un hinberso' triunfadoh' y poco más, eso sí, a más de alguno la dará envidia e intentará robar tu "hinbersion", así que lo mejor es ser discreto.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _Bueno, ramsés, creo haber respondido desde mi óptica personal a las cuestiones que me habías planteado.
> 
> Saludos cordiales._



_
_

Gracias Fernando, todo un discurso de hechos históricos, pero falta una cosa.
Yo tengo dinero, (euro, yen, libra, peso, lo que sea mi moneda de mi país que no es USA). Quiero petróleo.
Ya puedo poner la moneda que sea, incluso oro físico, que no me dan ni un barril (por lo menos hasta ahora). ¿Por qué? Por que el jefe USA te pega. Sadam HUseim acabó ahorcado por admitir euros a cambio del petróleo de su país.
Así puedo ir firmando cheques, aún sin fondos, que todo el mundo se ve obligado a dar la moneda de su país, cambiarlo por dólares USA, y ahora sí me dan el petróleo que necesito.

Según pienso, aquí tenemos el truco:
Petrodólar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
O lo compras con mi moneda o te pego. (Te bombardeo, mato población civil, uranio empobrecido, y miles de cosas que te pueden hacer si mercadeas petróleo, la materia prima más importante ahora, al margen de la moneda USA).
Ello responde a dos cuestiones que me das en tu respuesta:


_Recuerdo a propósito de todo aquello que John Connally, Secretario del Tesoro de Nixon, les dijo a los furiosos ministros europeos en 1971 a raíz de la decisión unilateral de dar término a la convertibilidad: "EL DOLAR ES NUESTRA MONEDA, PERO ES SU PROBLEMA". Poco más de cuatro décadas después parece que estamos en el mismo punto... ¿No? El "chantaje" vuelve a estar servido: ni Europa, ni Asia ni Latinoamérica pueden aceptar un Dólar débil sin que sus economías se vieran fuertemente afectadas._

y 

last but not least

"_Y tu pregunta sobre la evolución futura del Oro, y de los MP en general, se responde fácilmente diciendo algo que es obvio: la monetización de la deuda global ha inflado otras burbujas, como las acciones americanas (y también las alemanas), los Bonos del Tesoro, los Bonos Basura, incluso la Vivienda -otra vez- en algunos países. Con este "panorama" sólo hay unos claros vencedores: el Oro y también otros MP como la Plata. El "plazo" para la subida que puede ser "brutal" es otro "cantar" y que puede llevar bastante tiempo. El Dólar no se va a "destronar" así como así, por eso algunos tenemos los MP como "reserva de valor" o "seguro"."
_

Un placer hablar contigo al margen de los trolls, que haberlos hay y muchos, de momento no se han metido aquí.[/QUOTE]

Hola, ramsés: Sigamos con nuestro particular "diálogo" y, de paso, algunos foreros pueden "aprender" algo en vez de trollear (¡qué forma más inútil de desaprovechar el tiempo!). De momento, como bien dices, están al margen, pero ya ha habido algún "intento"...

No creo que me dejara nada en mi "exposición", a fin de cuentas de unos meros comentarios voy a pasar a escribir un artículo completo, pero bueno todo sea en aras de "ampliar" la información.

El nacimiento del "Petrodólar" es la consecuencia directa de la abolición del Patrón Oro, pues cuando se toma una decisión de ese tipo, y que se quiere implantar por la FUERZA al resto del mundo, hay que tener un plan B, C y los que hagan falta. Antes de proseguir, comentar que la abolición del Patrón Oro fue, en principio, "momentánea" y después los americanos hicieron "honor" a su palabra y que todos conocemos muy bien...

Mira, ramsés, yo no utilizo Wikipedia, a no ser para consultas esporádicas, así que entiendo que no me hace falta, pues mis conocimientos culturales e intelectuales son bastante sólidos, así que te explicaré que el "Petrodólar" es muy fácil de entender, dentro del plan "orquestado"... 

En 1973, Nixon pide al Rey de Arabia Saudita (menudos HdP esta monarquía y las que existen en esa región geográfica) aceptar sólo el USD como pago para el petróleo y que invirtiese el exceso de ganancias en Bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU. (asistimos al comienzo del sistema Ponzi) y a cambio recibiría la protección militar (¿contra quién?) de los EE.UU. de los campos de petróleo y la misma "protección" se extendió a los principales productores de crudo del mundo.

En 1975, cada miembro de la OPEP había aceptado vender petróleo sólo en USD y los americanos consiguieron su propósito y "jugada maestra": sacar al USD del Patrón Oro y amarrarlo al petróleo. De esa forma, se forzaba a los países importadores del petróleo del mundo a empezar a mantener una reserva constante de "papelitos" de la FED y para tener ese "papel" tendrían que enviar bienes físicos a los EE.UU. Y así nació el "Petrodólar" y una de las mayores estafas del mundo...

Ya ves, ramsés, que tampoco fue tan "complicado". Hasta los peores gobernantes tienen "gente que piensa", como ya pasó en el antiguo Imperio Romano. Otra cosa son las "provincias" como nuestro país, donde los imbéciles pastan a diestro a siniestro.

Respecto a algunas preguntas que he leído respecto a Siria, pues no parece que EE.UU. vaya a recibir el "beneplácito" de la comunidad internacional, de manera que todo puede quedar en un ataque simbólico y pienso que no van a llegar al extremo de lo acontecido en Libia. Por otro lado, me temo que Rusia va a "presionar" lo suyo, aunque hace tiempo que sospecho que EE.UU. quiere empujar a Rusia a una confrontación bélica directa. Hace tiempo que le está "tocando los huevos", pero delante tienen un estadista muy bueno en cuanto a conocimientos geoestratégicos y militares como es Putin. No perdamos de vista que EE.UU. estará a la búsqueda del menor "resquicio" para iniciar un conflicto militar de cierta envergadura.

De darse esa hipotético ataque "limitado" en Libia el Oro podría iniciar una escalada que se difuminaría al poco tiempo. Otra cosa es que el conflicto se agravará y eso lo haría subir, pero a la gran "subida" aún le queda algo de tiempo, aunque no para superar los máximos anteriores. Yo fijo la vista bastante más arriba...

ramsés, no te confundas: Irán no tiene capacidad militar, y menos nuclear, para confrontar militarmente a los EE.UU. Otra cosa es que pueda "bloquear" el Estrecho de Ormuz y sólo con unas simples unidades móviles terrestres. El peligro de Irán reside en que puede "exportar" una gran cantidad de terrorismo a Occidente, especialmente a los Estados Unidos, y eso lo ya vislumbra mucha de la gente de ese país. Por no hablar de un levantamiento generalizado del mundo arabe y que ya debe estar hasta los mismos cojones de los americanos.

Bueno, ramsés, espero que este comentario haya "complementado" el anterior y SI, para mí también es un placer dialogar con quien presenta propuestas serias.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Me parece que si esperas hacerte rico te llevarás una gran decepción.
> 
> Lo que puede pasar si la onza llega a subir 10 veces el precio de hoy, es que el pan también haga lo mismo, es decir, la moneda fiduciaria reducirá su valor (si es que lo tiene).
> 
> ...



Cierto no es vivir en la opulencia, es sobrevivir y proteccion.

Ojala que nunca llegue ese dia...mad max, prefiero deleitarme con mis compras y visionados de lingotes y monedas.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar que este hilo se ha llenado de expertos en MP para hacer una pregunta...
> 
> Ante el inminente ataque de EEUU (y seguramente muchos aliados europeos) a Siria en busca de petroleo (ejem, perdon, quise decir Gas Arin)...
> ¿Qué se espera del precio del oro?, porque si los calculos no me fallan habra una caida del dolar y del euro. Dicho de otra forma, una subida del oro
> ...



Basándome sólo en el aumento del precio del petróleo se me ocurre esto:

El oro tiene un coste de extracción que -según datos aportados por foreros- es similar al precio actual, si el coste energético sube de una manera considerable, entonces el oro subirá de precio si se quiere continuar extrayéndolo de las minas.

Sube: 1 / No sube: 0

De lo contrario, las minas tendrán que cerrar y eso ocasionará una escasez de oro.

Sube: 2 / No sube: 0

Puede llegar el momento en que el petróleo sea tan caro, que nadie querrá dinero fiduciario a cambio de vender petróleo y querrá bienes tangibles (lo mejor en estos casos son los MPs).

Sube: 3 / No sube: 0

Aunque el oro suba de precio y económicamente salga rentable su extracción, habrá prioridades en donde la mayor parte de la energía se destinará a obtener energía, entonces no habrá suficientes medios disponibles para reabrir las minas de oro. 

De esa manera, las transacciones existentes se tendrán que apañar con los MPs ya extraídos y en stock (ahí creo que la plata tomará una mayor relevancia y estará "codo con codo" con el oro, no obstante, el oro seguirá dirigiendo el cotarro).

Sube: 4 / No sube: 0


La gran mayoría no estará para los MPs y preferirá un plato de sopa caliente con un trozo de pan en lugar de oro.

Sube: 4 / No sube: 1

¿Alguien quiere seguir aportando opiniones (lo más objetivas posibles) sobre el tema?

P.S. yo no soy ni de lejos ningún experto en MPs, te dí mi humilde opinión


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Me parece que si esperas hacerte rico te llevarás una gran decepción.
> 
> Lo que puede pasar si la onza llega a subir 10 veces el precio de hoy, es que el pan también haga lo mismo, es decir, la moneda fiduciaria reducirá su valor (si es que lo tiene).
> 
> ...



# Refinanciado: Bastante correcto lo que expones. En "teoría" es lo que debería suceder, aunque dependerá del nivel "catastrófico" de cada situación.

En niveles "tolerables" sí que podría resultar en un aumento potencial de la riqueza personal, pero claro a medida que se fuera "complicando" el escenario su "valor" se iría "adaptando", pero suficientes para cubrir las necesidades personales y familiares si las hubiera.

A fin de cuentas, cuando hablamos de "reserva de valor" y "seguro" contemplamos ambas posibilidades. Desde hacerse "millonarios" hasta cubrir la "subsistencia". ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: Bastante correcto lo que expones. En "teoría" es lo que debería suceder, aunque dependerá del nivel "catastrófico" de cada situación.
> 
> En niveles "tolerables" sí que podría resultar en un aumento potencial de la riqueza personal, pero claro a medida que se fuera "complicando" el escenario su "valor" se iría "adaptando", pero suficientes para cubrir las necesidades personales y familiares si las hubiera.
> 
> ...



No veo yo un aumento potencial de la riqueza personal, a medida que "sube tu inversión", necesitarás mayores medios para mantenerlo. Si los MPs se vuelven tan valiosos, habrá mucha gente que hará lo que haga falta para conseguirlos, y hablo de crimen organizado.

No olvides que en Argentina los mismos trabajadores de los bancos detectaban a los que sacaban cantidades importantes de dinero e informaban a los ladrones (previo pago) para que le hicieran una visita a su casa.

¿Qué impedirá al de la tienda donde venderás tus MPs dar un chivatazo a alguien? aunque fuese en pocas cantidades, pero si es constante verás que llamarás la atención. Necesitarás vender en varios sitios y quizás el transporte y los gastos por ir a varios sitios se lleven un buen pico de tus beneficios.

Es como aquel que cree que con una parcela se volverá rico, ya que podrá vender su cosecha a un alto precio, pero no ha caído en que si se ha llegado a ese punto, necesitará vigilar las 24hrs ese cultivo, ni que decir que los altos precios de semillas, fertilizantes, combustible para la maquinaria, agua, impuestos revolucionarios varios, etc. Le dejará muy poco margen de ganancia a cambio de un trabajo muy duro. Por lo tanto seguirá casi igual que antes, eso sí, SEGUIRÁ, ya que muchos se habrán quedado en el camino.

Lo de hacerse millonario no lo contemplo, nadie da duros a 4 pesetas, para ello, necesitarás "padrinos" que te faciliten la explotación de un cortijo (previamente comprado con tus MPs), te protejan y te dejen hacer tu faena a cambio de una cuota razonable (está claro que serán castuzos).

Pero ya estarás en otro bando y tendrás que venderles tu alma ¿Pagarías ese precio?.

Ojo, y no contemplo que haya deudas, porque lejos de diluirse éstas -con la depreciación de la moneda-, subirán y mucho, ya que los que mandan se han protegido contra ello dejando nuestras deudas con un interés variable.

Información, adaptación y conservar tus ahorros, queda mucho trabajo y me temo que nunca terminará...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No veo yo un aumento potencial de la riqueza personal, a medida que "sube tu inversión", necesitarás mayores medios para mantenerlo. Si los MPs se vuelven tan valiosos, habrá mucha gente que hará lo que haga falta para conseguirlos, y hablo de crimen organizado.
> 
> No olvides que en Argentina los mismos trabajadores de los bancos detectaban a los que sacaban cantidades importantes de dinero e informaban a los ladrones (previo pago) para que le hicieran una visita a su casa.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: Primero, respecto al Petróleo vs Oro, decirte que tenemos que echar la vista a un "referente" y para mí lo es la Crisis del 1973. Bien, si miramos ese lustro: 1970: alrededor de los $35 y 1975: alrededor de los $200. Bastante "explicativo", aunque tampoco tiene que haber un comportamiento similar si se produjera algo semejante. "Pero", si dejamos la "manipulación" histórica, el precio real del Oro debería ajustarse a la inflación "real" en el tiempo. Los estudios realizados al respecto nos dicen que por ejemplo una Onza adquirida en 1840 valdría algo más de $600 de la época. ¿Cuántos dólares serían hoy día?

Mira, tú haces un planteamiento cercano al madmaxismo, pero no descartable, aún así siempre hay margen para hacer cosas a "tiempo" y eso se conoce como "movilidad" y no se circunscribe a un área local. Con cierto conocimiento de cómo está todo, lo que puede suceder, etc. habrá tiempo para coger un avión (¡eh, Javier!), un velero, etc. Luego, habrá quien no pueda por diversas circunstancias, que serán mayormente de carácter familiar, y entonces habrá que adaptarse a ese escenario. Tengo amigos -también en el foro- que han contemplado las diferentes posibilidades.

En cuanto a la "seguridad", eso es relativo y dependerá de la preparación personal de cada cual, aunque después se "evolucionaría" a una colectiva. En lo personal, si te digo que he sido ex-militar y llevo décadas vinculado a la seguridad privada, más otras facetas que prefiero mantener al margen, pues como que no tengo grandes preocupaciones al respecto. Estoy acostumbrado a utilizar armas y a combatir el delito, por tanto sé defenderme, a mí familia y a mí patrimonio. Luego, el tema del "trueque", viniendo de donde vengo, tampoco va a suponer ningún problema. Todo eso se "difumina" si ya nos planteamos una "Guerra Mundial" y tampoco descartable, `pero bueno hasta eso tiene "solución", con leer la biografía de Aníbal...

Pienso, Refinanciado, que ahora mismo tenemos que fijarnos en el final de tu comentario: conservar y preservar el ahorro y el patrimonio... Lo demás, hay que planteárselo, pero tampoco comerse demasiado el "coco"...

¡Ah! antes de fnalizar, el Oro es una simple "reserva de valor" = "excedente" y sólo necesita PACIENCIA... aunque sea "infinita".

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aro (3 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que en principio no se harán millonarios los inversores en oro, pero... esta economía como sabéis vive de burbuja en burbuja, y en el caso de que el oro sea la próxima burbuja elegida...

Lo de los petrodólares lo habéis explicado muy bien. Mientras USA siga sin rival para sus Tomahawk el dólar seguirá vigente, y sus bonos quizá sigan siendo una compra apetecible para los inversores.


Una duda os planteo, para el que quiera dialogar. Hace años vengo oyendo sobre el masivo aumento de dinero fiat, y la posible hiperinflación que podría traer.
Pero algunos economistas, y la realidad misma, muestran que ante esta recesión mundial que estemos viviendo el dinero no fluye, por lo que se está dando deflación. ¿Hacia dónde creéis que evolucionará este tema de la inflación?

Saludos, un gusto leeros.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (3 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Cuando digo que los MP pueden reventar me refiero a eso, que todo el mundo quiere (o va a querer) un recurso finito, y que no se puede imprimir en las imprentas.
> Saludos cordiales



Soy nuevo en el foro, venía leyéndolo un poco hace tiempo y me había registarado sólo para contestar a este mensaje.


Pues no, no todo el mundo tiene interés en oro. Incluso aunque vivamos en un escenario postapocalíptico, no aceptaría oro como medio de pago por diversos motivos, uno de ellos, que no me gustaría que me dieran gato por liebre.

Y personalmente, yo confío incluso más en las monedas digitales que en el oro (es mi punto de vista).

Además no se dónde está el auténtico suelo, puesto que hace 10 años el oro valía muchísimo menos y también se extraía y les resultaba rentable extraerlo (algunos costes han subido algo, pero no tanto).

Incluso como ahorro preferiría tener medios que me den de comer, no los que me permitan comprar comida durante unos meses.

Ojo, esto es una opinión personal. Sólo digo que el oro no es un medio de pago universal, hay bastante gente que no lo aceptaría.
------
Al que le guste el oro, me parece muy bien y respetable, pero no generalicéis.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Primero, respecto al Petróleo vs Oro, decirte que tenemos que echar la vista a un "referente" y para mí lo es la Crisis del 1973. Bien, si miramos ese lustro: 1970: alrededor de los $35 y 1975: alrededor de los $200. Bastante "explicativo", aunque tampoco tiene que haber un comportamiento similar si se produjera algo semejante. "Pero", si dejamos la "manipulación" histórica, el precio real del Oro debería ajustarse a la inflación "real" en el tiempo. Los estudios realizados al respecto nos dicen que por ejemplo una Onza adquirida en 1840 valdría algo más de $600 de la época. ¿Cuántos dólares serían hoy día?
> 
> Mira, tú haces un planteamiento cercano al madmaxismo, pero no descartable, aún así siempre hay margen para hacer cosas a "tiempo" y eso se conoce como "movilidad" y no se circunscribe a un área local. Con cierto conocimiento de cómo está todo, lo que puede suceder, etc. habrá tiempo para coger un avión (¡eh, Javier!), un velero, etc. Luego, habrá quien no pueda por diversas circunstancias, que serán mayormente de carácter familiar, y entonces habrá que adaptarse a ese escenario. Tengo amigos -también en el foro- que han contemplado las diferentes posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Hola fernandojcg, aunque no lo creas, lo que he explicado anteriormente dista mucho de ser madmax, ya que está sucediendo actualmente, los agricultores ya son víctimas de robos constantes tanto robo y se están organizando haciendo ellos mismo patrullas de vigilancia, eso conlleva gastos (económicos y físicos) que repercuten en el beneficio de la cosecha.

Tan sólo basta que aumente la cantidad de robos un poco más, para que los agricultores se vean en la necesidad de contratar a alguien ó implicar a su propia familia en la vigilancia y eso tiene gastos.

Tampoco Argentina llegó al madmax para que los ciudadanos fueran víctimas de los robos organizados.

Has cuentas de todo lo que implica el mejorar tu seguridad, tú has tenido la fortuna de ser militar y estar preparado, pero imagina a una persona que comienza a comprar MPs y después tiene que invertir en seguridad, te aseguro que eso se llevará un buen pico, (tanto en armas, cursos, alarmas, preparación a toda su familia, etc).

Te repito, no hablo de madmax, tan sólo tienes que mirar a Latinoamérica y ver que precauciones tienen que tomar los que tienen pasta (urbanizaciones privadas con vigilancia las 24hrs, vehículos blindados, colegios privados, seguridad privada, sólo van a sitios muy concretos, etc.) para que te des cuenta lo que cuesta.

Eso si tienes pasta de verdad, pero si sólo tienes ahorros considerables, lo único que te queda es rezar y ser discreto para que no te pillen, porque aunque no lo creas, esa gente es experta en encontrar tus puntos débiles y por ahí te pillarán.

No obstante de todas se sale, la cuestión es: ¿quién quedará en pie para vivir la recuperación?

Saludos


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Lo de los petrodólares lo habéis explicado muy bien. Mientras USA siga sin rival para sus Tomahawk el dólar seguirá vigente, y sus bonos quizá sigan siendo una compra apetecible para los inversores.
> 
> Saludos, un gusto leeros.




+1
Pienso que quien va a la cabeza en tecnología tiene el poder y su imposición, y en esto los usanos están muy por delante de los demás, y por tecnología me refiero principalmente a la armamentística.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg, aunque no lo creas, lo que he explicado anteriormente dista mucho de ser madmax, ya que está sucediendo actualmente, los agricultores ya son víctimas de robos constantes tanto robo y se están organizando haciendo ellos mismo patrullas de vigilancia, eso conlleva gastos (económicos y físicos) que repercuten en el beneficio de la cosecha.
> 
> Tan sólo basta que aumente la cantidad de robos un poco más, para que los agricultores se vean en la necesidad de contratar a alguien ó implicar a su propia familia en la vigilancia y eso tiene gastos.
> 
> ...



La clave es la externalización de riesgos. 

Si no puedes asumir riesgos, por que te salga muy caro dormir tranquilo poniendo los medios que dices, puedes buscar una caja de seguridad, en los bancos españoles hay pocas por que han tenido que quitar las de muchas sucursales al tener que aumentar la seguridad de las mismas por ley, además son caras, se informa a Hacienda y España no es un país con seguridad jurídica (así de claro), además para conseguir alguna hay que ser cliente premium, pero ya es un nivel de seguridad mayor que tenerlo en un domicilio.

El siguiente nivel ya es contratar seguridad en Suiza, más fácil, económico y con mayor seguridad jurídica que España pero incluso allí hay categorías de seguridad.

Esto último hablando de oro físico salvavidas destinado a criar polvo, no es opción para especular por caro e incómodo.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg, aunque no lo creas, lo que he explicado anteriormente dista mucho de ser madmax, ya que está sucediendo actualmente, los agricultores ya son víctimas de robos constantes tanto robo y se están organizando haciendo ellos mismo patrullas de vigilancia, eso conlleva gastos (económicos y físicos) que repercuten en el beneficio de la cosecha.
> 
> Tan sólo basta que aumente la cantidad de robos un poco más, para que los agricultores se vean en la necesidad de contratar a alguien ó implicar a su propia familia en la vigilancia y eso tiene gastos.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: Antes de tratar lo que expones, decirle a Aro que mañana o pasado mañana, si me es posible daré mi opinión y algunos datos sobre el tema que plantea.

Refinanciado, ya te he comentado que mis gano las "habichuelas" en el campo de la seguridad privada y además tengo un cargo de responsabilidad en mi empresa. Por tanto, sé muy positivamente lo que está ocurriendo con los robos en el campo y en los cutivos, pero no sólo eso, ya que la delincuencia está disparada en muchos otros "frentes" Una cosa es la "desinformación" oficial y la puta "estadística" que tienen que realizar las fuerzas policiales competentes y que tienen un amplio rechazo por parte de sus miembros.

Mira, Refinanciado, se está robando en el campo, en los domicilios urbanos (ya no digo fuera), en los comercios, etc. Más los atracos, agresiones, el puto cobre... etc. Por no hablar del vandalismo generalizado.

Conozco muy bien el tema de Argentina, así como lo que ocurre en México, Venezuela (mucho peor ahí...), Brasil, etc. ¿Es trasladable esa situación a España? Por supuesto, tú mismo reconoces que hoy en día hay mucha inseguridad, pues imagínate como se "agrave". Entonces, veremos dónde y cómo se cultiva, pues cuando hay hambre nada está a salvo. Ya sabes aquello de "perdidos al río"...

Aún contemplando esa situación que no llegase a ser "madmaxista", está claro que los MP continúan ejerciendo de "valor de reserva" y "seguro". Un vistazo a la Historia más reciente nos dice que ese "comportamiento" es milenario y que no ha sufrido modificaciones importantes. Por tanto...

Yo tengo una gran admiración por muchas de las cosas que tienen los americanos y una de ellas es la gran capacidad de independencia que tienen para defenderse, aunque sea por las "tremendas" e incluso del Estado... Con mi pasado ya comentado y mi realidad actual, esas premisas siempre han formado parte de mi vida y también de mi "entrenamiento" diario. Aquí, algunos acabarán "aprendiendo" con el paso del tiempo y es que siempre hay un "principio" para todo...

Fuera de los habituales chorizos, ahora mismo me preocupan más otras cosas: el "choriceo" por parte del Estado y cómo nos están "sangrando", el "desmantelamiento" de la Sanidad y Enseñanza, la "dirección" del país, la situación geoestratégica mundial y, sobre todo, qué va a suceder con nuestros ahorros, ya sea "cash", depósitos, bonos, planes de pensiones, etc.
Estamos inmersos dentro de una gran ESTAFA y encima propiciada por aquellos que han "dirigido" el país desde hace décadas...

Lo "demás", Refinanciado, ya nos lo planteáremos cuando llegue, aunque tiene todos los "números" para que sea así...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Sep 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> La clave es la externalización de riesgos.
> 
> Si no puedes asumir riesgos, por que te salga muy caro dormir tranquilo poniendo los medios que dices, puedes buscar una caja de seguridad, en los bancos españoles hay pocas por que han tenido que quitar las de muchas sucursales al tener que aumentar la seguridad de las mismas por ley, además son caras, se informa a Hacienda y España no es un país con seguridad jurídica (así de claro), además para conseguir alguna hay que ser cliente premium, pero ya es un nivel de seguridad mayor que tenerlo en un domicilio.
> 
> ...



A ver, respecto a las cajas de seguridad para custodia fisica para dejar parte de esa cartera lo mas acertado despues de mucho asesorarme, testar y probar es Suiza, y como bien redactas hay varios niveles, pero hoy por hoy no veo nada mejor.

Aqui, en nuestro pais no hay garantia legal de casi nada y economicamente hay cierta analogia con cajas suizas.

Por cierto el oro sigue poco a poco su escalada


----------



## Aro (3 Sep 2013)

Gracias Fernando, ya estoy deseando conocer tu visión sobre mis dudas 




oro y plata forever dijo:


> A ver, respecto a las cajas de seguridad para custodia fisica para dejar parte de esa cartera lo mas acertado despues de mucho asesorarme, testar y probar es Suiza, y como bien redactas hay varios niveles, pero hoy por hoy no veo nada mejor.
> 
> Aqui, en nuestro pais no hay garantia legal de casi nada y economicamente hay cierta analogia con cajas suizas.



Osea que os plantearíais coger el coche o lo que sea y acercaros a Suiza y abrir una cuenta? Supongo que habría que avanzar al máximo las gestiones desde el domicilio propio antes de hacer el viaje. Otra cosa inquietante es la obligación de declarar el movimiento de capitales dentro de Europa, por lo que la inseguridad jurídica española podría afectar, HIPOTÉTICAMENTE, tanto a corto plazo (limitación de mover capitales) como a largo plazo (¿impuesto a capitales declarados? esto me suena muy rebuscado, pero estos son capaces de cualquier cosa...).


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Gracias Fernando, ya estoy deseando conocer tu visión sobre mis dudas
> 
> 
> 
> Osea que os plantearíais coger el coche o lo que sea y acercaros a Suiza y abrir una cuenta? Supongo que habría que avanzar al máximo las gestiones desde el domicilio propio antes de hacer el viaje. Otra cosa inquietante es la obligación de declarar el movimiento de capitales dentro de Europa, por lo que la inseguridad jurídica española podría afectar, HIPOTÉTICAMENTE, tanto a corto plazo (limitación de mover capitales) como a largo plazo (¿impuesto a capitales declarados? esto me suena muy rebuscado, pero estos son capaces de cualquier cosa...).



No hace falta irse tan lejos como zurich, berna o basilea. Si compras lingotes aqui aunque sean de pocos gramos es con DNI de facto, ya estamos...pillados quien dice que en futuro se inventan de que particulares que tengan a partir de una onza debe declararse con su canon...equis.

Respecto a lo de las cajas suizas es mas sencillo de lo que parece, eso si meter solo una parte y el resto siempre muy a mano en...a gusto del titular


----------



## ramsés (3 Sep 2013)

De Fernandojcg

_Ya ves, ramsés, que tampoco fue tan "complicado". Hasta los peores gobernantes tienen "gente que piensa", como ya pasó en el antiguo Imperio Romano. Otra cosa son las "provincias" como nuestro país, donde los imbéciles pastan a diestro a siniestro._

Puede ser que no fuera tan complicado. Lo que digo es que fue una putada muy grande.
Quizás tú me podrás decir cómo un sólo país se impone al resto del mundo.
Y todos callados como putas.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> De Fernandojcg
> 
> _Ya ves, ramsés, que tampoco fue tan "complicado". Hasta los peores gobernantes tienen "gente que piensa", como ya pasó en el antiguo Imperio Romano. Otra cosa son las "provincias" como nuestro país, donde los imbéciles pastan a diestro a siniestro._
> 
> ...



Hola, ramsés: Claro que fue una "putada", pero una "gran putada"... ¿Cómo un Imperio impone "su" ley? Muy sencillo: el mundo de la política, económico y financiero está lleno de hienas, lobos y buitres... "Negociar" con esa "fauna" por en medio da como resultado que todos callen como "putas"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vidar (4 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Osea que os plantearíais coger el coche o lo que sea y acercaros a Suiza y abrir una cuenta? Supongo que habría que avanzar al máximo las gestiones desde el domicilio propio antes de hacer el viaje.
> 
> Otra cosa inquietante es la obligación de declarar el movimiento de capitales dentro de Europa, por lo que la inseguridad jurídica española podría afectar, HIPOTÉTICAMENTE, tanto a corto plazo (limitación de mover capitales) como a largo plazo (¿impuesto a capitales declarados? esto me suena muy rebuscado, pero estos son capaces de cualquier cosa...).



¿En que lo vas a llevar?, en maletines? se hace una trasferencia SEPA (gratuita) y ya está.

Ese impuesto a capitales declarados y a más cosas se llama *impuesto de patrimonio* e incluye declarar el oro. 

Cómo calcular el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio - Impuestos - Finanzas personales - Practicopedia.com

.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues precisamente las consecuencias de tus preocupaciones es lo que me tiene a mi preocupado.

Es decir, realmente lo que haga la casta no me preocupa demasiado; lo que intento es seguir sus movimientos para actuar en consecuencia.

Seamos honestos, contra la panda de gobernantes (PPSOE al completo + monopolio IBEX + enchufados, etc.) no podemos hacer nada, a lo mucho 4 manifas con más perroflautas que ciudadanos "normales" y despotricar por la hinternec (como en estos sitios).

No sé si llegaste a leer alguna noticia en que entrevistaron a varios dueños de foros importantes en España (estará por ahí en la burbuteca) y nuestro querido líder comentó que en estos sitios la gente se desahogaba y así se evitaba llegar a violencia urbana (al menos eso entendí).

Con eso te digo que no vale la pena comerse el tarro con lo que hacen los gobernantes, ya que harán lo que haga falta, cuando sea necesario y no hay manera de pararles los pies.

Estoy convencido de ello a tal punto, que estaremos encadenados y seguiremos riñendo entre nosotros mismos mientras los gobernantes se descojonarán de nosotros, lo único que puede contra ellos es imposible de hacer, organizarnos y acabar con ellos todos juntos.

Pero también creo que habrá unos pocos que puedan espabilar y se salven de las cadenas, en esos pocos yo quiero estar y por supuesto, la única manera que veo para no estar en sus garras son:

- No tener deudas

- Necesitar lo menos posible al sistema para vivir.

- Tener cierta independencia del sistema, con un grado aceptable de autosuficiencia.

- Tener ahorros y éstos en valor que se conserve en el tiempo, es decir, en MPs.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que en principio no se harán millonarios los inversores en oro, pero... esta economía como sabéis vive de burbuja en burbuja, y en el caso de que el oro sea la próxima burbuja elegida...
> 
> Lo de los petrodólares lo habéis explicado muy bien. Mientras USA siga sin rival para sus Tomahawk el dólar seguirá vigente, y sus bonos quizá sigan siendo una compra apetecible para los inversores.
> 
> ...



Hola, Aro: Vaya por delante que soy un simple "aficionado" a la Economía, por tanto te puedo dar mi opinión y algunos datos para que tú y otros foreros os hagáis vuestra particular "composición de lugar". Realmente, pienso que lo que estamos viviendo desde el 2007 es algo "nuevo" y que no encontraremos "soluciones" en los manuales de Economía.

Tu pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Hacía dónde evolucionará la Inflación? Bien, habría que "repasar" muy por encima la definición de algunos "escenarios":

- Deflación: Caída mantenida y generalizada de los precios. Es lo opuesto a la inflación.

- Estanflación: Estancamiento de la economía de un país producido por la inflación que padece.

- Inflación: Aumento generalizado de los precios.

- Hiperinflación: Es aquella situación en la que hay una inflación muy alta y fuera de control.

Aro, si nos atenemos a nuestro país, pienso que nosotros estamos en una clara Estanflación. Y es muy fácil de explicar: las cifras que se dan de la Inflación no son reales. En mi modesta opinión, la inflación "real" está siendo sometida al control del Estado, pero no sólo aquí sino que está sucediendo lo mismo en muchos otros países del mundo "desarrollado", es decir lo que conocemos por Occidente.

Vamos a ver, en España, hay un claro estancamiento de la Economía y hay una fuerte inflación, que no se refleja en el IPC, puesto quien coño se cree éste con el aumento brutal que ha habido en el IVA, Gasolina, Luz, Gas, Transporte, Alimentación, Medicinas, Tasas de todo tipo, etc., etc. Si a eso unimos sueldos rebajados o congelados, más subsidios de "supervivencia", más precariedad extrema... Y todavía hay algunos imbéciles del Ejecutivo que dicen que estamos "saliendo" de la Crisis, empezando por la "comedora de brotes verdes"...

Aro, si mi "análisis" es acertado, ¿qué pasará cuándo "suba" la Inflación "oficial"? Porque me parece que el "camino" de las economías "desarrolladas" es ese. Uno de los síntomas de un proceso inflacionario es la subida continua y espectacular de los indices bursátiles. Sólo has de fijarte en S&P 500 y el Dax...

Mira, hasta hace poco tiempo, se venía aceptando la llamada Teoría cuantitativa del dinero y que David Hume planteó con la siguiente fórmula: MV=PQ. Donde M es la cantidad de dinero, V la velocidad de circulación, P el nivel de precios y Q el nivel de producción. La "lógica" de esa teoría decía que V y Q mantenían una velocidad constante, por eso mismo aumentaba M (dinero) y repercutiendo en P (precios). De acuerdo a esa teoría, el problema está en creer que la velocidad de circulación del dinero mantiene una velocidad constante en el tiempo.

Con la Crisis del 2007 se ha demostrado que estos "conceptos" son equivocados. Tenemos un claro ejemplo en la caída del PIB y de los precios, que vienen propiciados por la caída en la velocidad de la circulación del dinero y esa desaceleración viene provocada por la caída en los flujos de crédito. ¿Verdad que nos "suena" esta "canción" por nuestros lares?

De momento, en cuanto a la Hiperinflación, sabemos que de momento no se la "vislumbra"... Sabemos que existe en Zimbabwe, donde en 2011 un billete de 100 Billones equivalía a 5 dólares americanos. Viendo ese dato, se entiende que la únicas "protecciones" en ese escenario son los activos NO MONETARIOS y divisas relativamente "estables".

Ahora bien, ya hay algunos países emergentes que pueden encontrarse con esa situación en breve. Un claro ejemplo podría ser Venezuela.

En fin, Aro, podría explayarme mucho más, pero creo que lo aportado es suficiente y cada cuál debe valorar "dónde" nos encontramos y, en función de ello, qué medidas ir tomando...

# Hacendado: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices. Realmente, poco tengo que añadir por cuanto las "soluciones" que estás buscando parecen ser las más idóneas. El único "pero" que les veo, es que son más fáciles de aplicar en el mundo rural que en el urbano. Aunque, te diré que muchos amigos míos están optando por las "medidas" que citas.

Ciertamente, los foros suelen ser un lugar que ya les va bien al Sistema: ahí se "desfogan" y no "molestan"... Sin embargo, hay foros y blogs donde hay gente que intenta "aportar" algo para que la gente "piense" un poco más. Si no fuera así yo preferiría "perder" mi tiempo en leer un buen libro...

Bueno, las cosas al final las cosas siempre acaban cambiando y más cuando la podredumbre ya se "desborda". Quizás, en España y en Europa, todavía tengamos que esperar a que "alguien" nos traiga ese "cambio" y no me extrañaría que nos viniera del país que menos nos podemos imaginar: los Estados Unidos. Allí hay una fuerte oposición social a las medidas del Gobierno y ya veremos en qué acaban "desembocando"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola fernandojcg, supongo que habrás querido escribir Refinanciado y no Hacendado :XX: :XX: (creo que ese Nick no podría usarlo porque seguramente tendrá copyright y tal :XX.

El problema de vivir en grandes ciudades, es que ante situaciones de escasez se es mucho más vulnerable, y podrán jugar con los que vivan ahí como les de la gana controlando la entrada de suministros.

No obstante, una buena despensa con reserva de unos meses puede marcar la diferencia. 

Aunque siendo sincero, el tema de autosuficiencia en un entorno rural es muy complicado, no es coser y cantar, hay que trabajar muy duro y los resultados nunca son lo deseados. Además -tal y como te lo comenté anteriormente- está el tema de vigilancia, energía y material para el cultivo.

Si todo este embrollo comienza por la escasez de energía, yo optaría por almacenar comida y de ser posible ya procesada, que prácticamente sea abrir y comer (calentar un poco si acaso), de esa manera tendrás alubias cocinadas y las podrás comer al instante, de lo contrario, tendrás que buscar como cocinarlas y puedes quedarte con tus alubias crudas.

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (5 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, hasta hace poco tiempo, se venía aceptando la llamada Teoría cuantitativa del dinero y que David Hume planteó con la siguiente fórmula: MV=PQ. Donde M es la cantidad de dinero, V la velocidad de circulación, P el nivel de precios y Q el nivel de producción. La "lógica" de esa teoría decía que V y Q mantenían una velocidad constante, por eso mismo aumentaba M (dinero) y repercutiendo en P (precios). De acuerdo a esa teoría, el problema está en creer que la velocidad de circulación del dinero mantiene una velocidad constante en el tiempo.



La masa monetaria (M) es brutal, se ha cuadriplicado en pocos años, porque los bancos centrales se dedican a crear dinero de la nada, miles de millones por día, y se la dejan a los bancos privados a bajo interes.

La velocidad de circulación (V) actualmente es muy baja (gracias a eso la inflacción no se dispara) porque los bancos privados no dan credito, tienen el dinero que les da el banco central parado, tienen el dinero en bonos guvernamentales o simplemente en la caja cogiendo polvo. Una pequeña parte la tienen en bolsa y solo con esa pequeña parte, ya tienen la bolsa inflada como un globo.

Pero la Masa monetaria es tan grande que aunque se mueva despacito es imposible que no cree algo inflacción, como bien dices el IPC real esta mucho más cerca del 8%, que del 2% que nos quieren hacer creer.

El día que esa gran cantidad de dinero que ya existe, se empiece a mover, por el motivo que sea, y coja algo de velocidad, vamos a tener que inventar una palabra nueva para definir el nivel de inflacción brutal que se nos va a venir encima. Hiperinflacción, se nos va a quedar corto.
Como decía aquel: Hiperinflacción no, lo siguiente..

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hola fernandojcg, supongo que habrás querido escribir Refinanciado y no Hacendado :XX: :XX: (creo que ese Nick no podría usarlo porque seguramente tendrá copyright y tal :XX.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: Disculpa, pero no me he fijado bien al colocar al nick. Mira, te he asociado el nick a otro y ya me ha pasado otras veces, aunque he sabido rectificar a tiempo, aunque esta esta vez no... Lo siento.

Conozco también un poco o bastante el tema rural. Hace muchos años ayudé a explotar una pequeña granja con los clásicos cultivos y animales de corral. Sé muy bien el esfuerzo y los inconvenientes que presenta, pero también sus ventajas... y que ahora se están viendo "venir".

En mis comentarios en el foro, siempre me he referido a que una de mejores de inversión es la despensa, medicamentos y aquello que nos pueda ser de utilidad y necesario en condiciones digamos "desfavorables".

Sobre los productos hay una gran variedad a elegir y de larga duración. Se trata de ir reciclando progresivamente la despensa. En el pasado, en otro foro, me he referido a este tema y he escrito bastante sobre él. Te envío un MP que, quizás, te pueda ser de utilidad.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 14:41 ----------

# Oinoko: Mi comentario deja la puerta a ese "escenario" más allá de la Hiperinflación... Y en el que prefiero ni pensar. La última Hiperinflación en Europa ya sabemos como acabó y no ha pasado tanto desde la extinción de Yugoeslavia.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (5 Sep 2013)

Fernando:
¿Tienes alguna explicación para la "montaña rusa" que sufren los MP? es increíble que un día pase los 1.415 y a los dos días está en los 1.380.
Yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Fernando:
> ¿Tienes alguna explicación para la "montaña rusa" que sufren los MP? es increíble que un día pase los 1.415 y a los dos días está en los 1.380.
> Yo no lo entiendo.



Hola, ramsés: Creía que te referías a la "Montaña Rusa" de la Economía, pero veo que te refieres al Oro. Esta noche/madrugada intentaré "desarrollar" una mejor respuesta, pero aquí yo no veo nada "extraño" si lo comparamos con otros activos: ¿te has fijado en la "sangría" de los últimos días en las divisas y los bonos? Si coges un gráfico de cualquier otra materia prima estoy seguro que verás el mismo "comportamiento", puedes verlo en el Petróleo, Cobre, Café, Soja, etc. Te lo digo sin haberlo "comprobado", pero bueno sería lo "lógico" dentro de la "ilógica". Sencillamente, para mí pura "especulación" en los mercados de futuros.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Creía que te referías a la "Montaña Rusa" de la Economía, pero veo que te refieres al Oro. Esta noche/madrugada intentaré "desarrollar" una mejor respuesta, pero aquí yo no veo nada "extraño" si lo comparamos con otros activos: ¿te has fijado en la "sangría" de los últimos días en las divisas y los bonos? Si coges un gráfico de cualquier otra materia prima estoy seguro que verás el mismo "comportamiento", puedes verlo en el Petróleo, Cobre, Café, Soja, etc. Te lo digo sin haberlo "comprobado", pero bueno sería lo "lógico" dentro de la "ilógica". Sencillamente, para mí pura "especulación" en los mercados de futuros.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Si, en mi opinión es como dices; además de la torta que se está dando el cruce eurusd. 

El oro esta buscando los 1350 (MA200 4h) más o menos para descansar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Me ratifico en lo que te decía ayer por la tarde, es decir que no observo nada "extraño" en la caída, fuera de la clásica manipulación especulativa que está arrasando en los mercados esta semana. "Ilustremos" tomando como referencia el día 30 de Agosto pasado y el día de ayer 5 de Septiembre:

- EUR/USD: 1.3249 vs 1.3118

- EURO BUND: 140.59 vs 136.45

- US 10 YTR - Note: 124.37 vs 122.31

- ORO: 1410.70 vs 1366.70

Sigo creyendo que el cruce EUR/USD y los Bonos, especialmente el Bund, lo están pasando "peor"...

Mira, ahora viene a colación lo que dijo Olivier Blanchard, el economista jefe del FMI, cuando el pasado año presentó el informe de "Perspectivas Económicas Globales" y se refirió a la economía mundial como una "montaña rusa" con "mercados esquizofrénicos".

Mientras los mercados sigan dominados por los derivados, es decir por el "papel", me temo que vamos a seguir por esta senda...

Saludos.


----------



## DenariusGold (6 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos... he leido los posts de las ultimas paginas... Congratulations! los debates son muy interesantes, y hay mucho nivel entre los foreros... 

Aunque no tenga un relacion directa con el oro, os invito a ver este video (en ingles), seguro que para muchos no sera nada nuevo, pero me parecio bastante interesante y "educativo"...

Saludos, MG

The Road to World War 3 - YouTube


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Sep 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Hola a todos... he leido los posts de las ultimas paginas... Congratulations! los debates son muy interesantes, y hay mucho nivel entre los foreros...
> 
> Aunque no tenga un relacion directa con el oro, os invito a ver este video (en ingles), seguro que para muchos no sera nada nuevo, pero me parecio bastante interesante y "educativo"...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, por aquí hay foreros con muy buen nivel, así da gusto venir, leer, participar y sobretodo aprender.

Tu vídeo es muy interesante, al contrario de lo que comentas, para mí si que tiene una relacion y muy directa con el oro.

En el vídeo se mencionan 3 etapas (más ó menos así lo entendí) para solucionar en la que estamos metidos:
1.- Concienciación
2.- Insumisión
3.- Revolución

En la etapa 2 yo añadiría como actuación clave, el quitarse papelitos de colores de encima, es decir, utilizar lo menos posible SU dinero, cambiando dichos papelitos por cosas tangibles, de valor real (obviamente los MPs tendrían una relevancia notoria).

Eso sí que les dolería y sería una manera de putearles sin montar mucho follón (violencia urbana que afecta más al ciudadano que a la casta), la prueba de fuego será cuando cambien las leyes para prohibirlo, si no cedemos creo que con eso será suficiente.

Si lo hacen unos castuzos en sus respectivos países les montan una guerra, pero si lo hacen millones de personas en todos los países del mundo, será muy dificil controlarlo.

¡¡Queremos dinero de verdad, fuera el FIAT!!


----------



## Agente Pwneante (6 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> En la etapa 2 yo añadiría como actuación clave, el quitarse papelitos de colores de encima, es decir, utilizar lo menos posible SU dinero, cambiando dichos papelitos por cosas tangibles, de valor real (obviamente los MPs tendrían una relevancia notoria).
> 
> Eso sí que les dolería y sería una manera de putearles sin montar mucho follón (violencia urbana que afecta más al ciudadano que a la casta), la prueba de fuego será cuando cambien las leyes para prohibirlo, si no cedemos creo que con eso será suficiente.
> 
> ...



¿Me puedes decir cómo vas a comprar el pan con oro?

Si me dices una moneda criptográfica, lo entiendo, pero volver al uso del oro como me parece que es como volver a las velas como forma de evitar a las eléctricas, o volver al burro como forma de evitar a las petroleras. Yo es que no me imagino comprar pan dando una chapita de plata y teniendo que esperar a que el panadero compruebe que es plata. Y si se disparse el valor de los metales preciosos... entonces peor, en vez de dar una chapita das un hilito... no me lo imagino.

Además de que muchos de esos "castuzos" tienen controlada la producción de oro, y usando oro no lograrías escapar de sus garras.


Yo creo que la revolución empieza porque la gente recurra cada vez más a negocios pequeños y empresas pequeñas, y menos multinacionales. O por la electricidad, autoproducir más con energía solar y así tener que comprar menos energía a los ricos...

Pero para esto último también se necesita un cambio en el voto, favoreciendo a partidos que estén poco ligados a los ricos. Si la gente no se conciencia y va a las urnas con el papelito de la mano sin plantearse lo que está metiendo en la urna...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir cómo vas a comprar el pan con oro?
> 
> Si me dices una moneda criptográfica, lo entiendo, pero volver al uso del oro como me parece que es como volver a las velas como forma de evitar a las eléctricas, o volver al burro como forma de evitar a las petroleras. Yo es que no me imagino comprar pan dando una chapita de plata y teniendo que esperar a que el panadero compruebe que es plata. Y si se disparse el valor de los metales preciosos... entonces peor, en vez de dar una chapita das un hilito... no me lo imagino.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Noches: Supongo que Refinanciado ya te responderá a lo que plateas, pero si me permites la "licencia", te diré que los "metaleros" tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" y los que apostáis por otro "medio de pago" estáis en vuestro derecho, pero de momento en las Hiperinflaciones que conocemos lo que ha funcionado son los MP y lo "otro" está todavía por "comprobar"... Yo sólo creo en lo "físico" y que puedo controlar, lo "otro" no lo entiendo y tampoco quiero, pero respeto a quienes optéis por ese "sistema". Igual tenéis más suerte que los "metaleros"...

Mira, Agente Pawneante, me parece que ignoras totalmente las medidas adoptadas recientemente por el gobierno que impedirán el autoconsumo de energías renovables (energía solar, fotovoltaica y eólica) con un nuevo impuesto confiscatorio. Te recomiendo que te informes al respecto.

Lo que sí suscribo totalmente es la parte final de tu comentario. En nuestro país, hay que tomar más "conciencia" del valor de los votos y luchar por un cambio en nuestra Sociedad y que favorezca el bienestar de sus ciudadanos y no de una pequeña oligarquía. Es decir, eliminar a los "parásitos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir cómo vas a comprar el pan con oro?
> 
> Si me dices una moneda criptográfica, lo entiendo, pero volver al uso del oro como me parece que es como volver a las velas como forma de evitar a las eléctricas, o volver al burro como forma de evitar a las petroleras. Yo es que no me imagino comprar pan dando una chapita de plata y teniendo que esperar a que el panadero compruebe que es plata. Y si se disparse el valor de los metales preciosos... entonces peor, en vez de dar una chapita das un hilito... no me lo imagino.
> 
> ...



Veamos, lo haré por partes:

1.- Preguntas sobre cómo pagaría el pan con oro, pues es una respuesta fácil, investiga un poco sobre la hiperinflación en Zimbawe (creo que es la más reciente), hay un vídeo muy explícito en donde había personas en ríos bateando, intentaban sacar algo de oro para poder comer, ya que es lo único que aceptaban como moneda en ese momento.

No hace falta que intentes imaginar comprando el pan con una chapita de plata, de seguir el rumbo que llevamos lo vivirás; más vale que no intentes timar a nadie porque lo pasarás muy muy mal, y tendrás que espabilar si o si, si no quieres que te timen. 

2.- Mencionas que es mejor una criptomoneda, pero en el escenario en que nos enfrentamos, difícilmente podrás pagarte artículos básicos como comida y agua, la energía eléctrica podría considerarse un lujo, utilizarla para usar un ordenador será un despilfarro, ni que decirte de una conexión a internet. 

¿Entonces cómo podrías hacer una compra y/o intercambio con una criptomoneda? 

Ojo, y no me quiero meter en el cortijo de las criptomonedas, cada uno tiene su opinión al respecto y es respetable.

3.- No se trata de volver al uso de oro, se trata de que no se imprima dinero así como así, que cada dólar o euro que se imprima esté respaldado con algo tangible, con algo real.

¿No te jode que tengas que currar 1 mes para llevarte una cantidad que otro con hacer un click (ó darle a la impresora) la crea y la disfruta?

4.- El escenario en que nos enfrentaremos se basará en 2 mundos, uno como dices, digital con todo a la mano, con abundancia, sin ninguna preocupación, pero ese escenario será para unos pocos privilegiados, el otro escenario, prácticamente uno de escasez de vivir al día, de pelear por un cuenco de arroz.

Algunas personas conocidas lo mencionan sin ningún reparo, SNB habla de "clusters" ó "zonas económicamente viables" dime ¿Qué será de las zonas económicamente no viables?

Yo lo veo parecido a la peli de Elysium -eso ya está ocurriendo aunque no lo creas (salvando las distancias de que no hay nave espacial y eso)- lo que pasa es que una gran cantidad de "clase media" de países desarrollados lo tendrá que vivir.

La cuestión es esta: ¿Y tú en que parte de los 2 mundos estarás? ¿Realmente te salvarás? ¿Crees que donde vives es zona de la leche y la miel (donde todo abunda y abundará) o la violencia, escasez, falta de trabajo crece cada día en tu zona?

Creo que SNB da falsas esperanzas a zonas que también lo llevarán muy mal aunque aparentemente hoy sean "viables".

5.- _"Además de que muchos de esos "castuzos" tienen controlada la producción de oro, y usando oro no lograrías escapar de sus garras."_ Efectivamente, pero con la pequeña diferencia de que el oro se puede conservar indefinidamente y con ello su valor, espera unos meses y verás cómo la jugada de controlar la producción (mas bien el precio) se vuelve contra esos castuzos.

6.- _"Yo creo que la revolución empieza porque la gente recurra cada vez más a negocios pequeños y empresas pequeñas, y menos multinacionales. O por la electricidad, autoproducir más con energía solar y así tener que comprar menos energía a los ricos..."_

De eso se trata, pero de entrada ya han impuesto un impuesto por producir tu propia electricidad, además ¿crees que utilizando el dinero que ellos mismos fabrican a su antojo (y con interés) podremos salir algún día de esta agujero?

7.- _"Pero para esto último también se necesita un cambio en el voto, favoreciendo a partidos que estén poco ligados a los ricos. Si la gente no se conciencia y va a las urnas con el papelito de la mano sin plantearse lo que está metiendo en la urna..."_

Creo que tienes mentalidad de que existe democracia y que poniendo un papelito cada 4 años controlarás la situación, pues déjame decirte que no es así, actualmente hay personas que están muy por encima de los gobiernos, los cuales son unas simples marionetas.

Con el sistema actual cualquier partido que llegue al poder hará lo que le ordenen los que de verdad mandan.

8.- Con mi post anterior yo me refería a utilizar lo mínimo posible (que es lo mínimo para subsistir) su moneda, el restante guardarlo en valores reales, que puedas tocar, puede ser lo que tu desees (incluyo a los MPs entre ellos)

¿Por qué? Pues simplemente si no dejas que tu dinero lo controlen ellos, tendrán menos margen de montar las estafas que nos tienen hundidos.

Hablo de no dejar dinero en los bancos para que hagan su multiplicador bancario y presten dinero que no tienen (sólo dejar lo mínimo para vivir en una cuenta corriente).

No hinbertir en acciones, derivados y operaciones financieras que les reportan beneficios especulando con dinero que no existe.

Ni fondos de pensiones que "desgravas" porque ocasiona un endeudamiento incontrolable en la deuda pública (un fondo de ese tipo está obligado a comprar deuda pública.

Ni en deuda pública hasta que exista realmente un control sobre el límite de endeudamiento y que éste sea viable.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (7 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante me han gustado tus preguntas con sentido.

Los compañeros han contestado con mucha educación (aunque el compañero Fernando quizá no ha interpretado muy bien alguna de tus ideas 

Gracias a los tres, es un gusto pasar al leer este hilo.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (7 Sep 2013)

En ningún momento pretendo decir a la gente lo que tiene que hacer o no hacer. Solo expreso mi punto de vista, especialmente me interesa desterrar el falso mito de que los metales preciosos son aceptados universalmente (al menos en mi caso).

Sobre el pan: si yo fuera panadero, no me gustaría estar comprobando las chapitas de una en una con los reactivos, la balanza y eso... y si yo fuera cliente, no me gustaría estar a la cola del pago con oro.

Y en lo demás, yo lo que digo es que preferiría tener mis ahorros en bienes productivos (energía alternativa, terreno cultivable, acceso a agua limpia...) y no en algo que necesita ser cambiado por otra cosa para poderse usar.

Y en lo personal, no creo que lleguemos a un escenario apocalíptico, por eso prefiero las criptomonedas. En todo caso, incluso llegando a ese escenario, cuando se produzca una recuperación, el valor de estas seguiría ahí, mientras se conserve la cadena de bloques.



> Creo que tienes mentalidad de que existe democracia y que poniendo un papelito cada 4 años controlarás la situación, pues déjame decirte que no es así, actualmente hay personas que están muy por encima de los gobiernos, los cuales son unas simples marionetas.



Perdón, querrás decir del PP y del PSOE, porque los demás partidos no han tenido la ocasión de llevar el timón.
Si te doy la razón en que por política no hay mucho que esperar, pero si no salimos de dos partidos, aún no podemos opinar, porque no tenemos experiencia.

Y si, se que no hay que limitarse a las elecciones, pero por ahí hay que empezar.

En mi opinión es fundamental que la gente se vuelque en medidas que apoyen conceptos como el "reparto de tierra", especialmente en las grandes herencias como la de cierta duquesa.

Y también hay que volcarse en medidas que eliminen las restricciones a las energías renovables, esto último me parece mucho más importante que ahorrar oro/plata, comprar terreno, o realizar la inversión que más os guste. Y lo mejor, es que protestar no es una inversión costosa. Con unas placas solares, unos molinillos y unas baterías puedes tener energía eléctrica sin depender de nadie más. A lo mejor no puedes tener la cocina eléctrica, pero si para iluminarte, para funcionar un ordenador...
____________________________________
Pero en resúmen: si yo me comprase un terreno, llegara el apocalipsis este que algunos anuncian y cultivase patatas, cambiaría las patatas por huevos, por una sartén, por aceite, por sal... pero no por oro, salvo que intente hacer una sartén de oro, si es que se pudiera hacer una tortilla ahí. Ni siquiera me vale la excusa de "otros te aceptarán ese oro", porque... ¿Y si no me lo aceptan como yo tampoco lo aceptaría?

Repito: no trato de decir que el oro sea mejor o peor, tampoco digo que tengáis que invertir o no en él, sólo os digo que no es tan universal como se dice, y que más de uno no lo íbamos a aceptar como medio de pago.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Sep 2013)

Agente, cada uno de los puntos que señalas se a discutido ampliamente en este hilo, es aconsejable leer un poco los hilos antes que lanzarse a escribir. Habria para responderte con un largo mensaje cada uno de tus parrafos, pero lo hare en modo teegrafico que no son horas:

1. Los metales son ampliamente aceptados, especialmente cuando falla la moneda, y sinó universalmente lo son un factor x100 veces mas que las criptomonedas.

2. Para cobrar en oro no hace falta reactivos ni grandes complicaciones, conocerse las monedas es suficiente cuando tienes eoeriencua y pesarlas si dudas.

3. Tus alternativas de "ahorro" no son ni tan liquidas ni preservan tan bien como el oro su valor. Si tienes 5000€ me parece bien invertir en unas placas solares, si tienes 50k€ o 500k€ el oro es mejor.

4. Las manos fuertes que controlan el cotarro no es que estén por encima del PPSOE, es que como te han dicho que estan por encima de los gobiernos, Obama incluido.

5. Respecto las patatas y sartenes: el trueque no es eficiente, porque crees que se "invento" el concepto de dinero como sistema de intercambio? Lee tambien sobre las cualidades ideales de dicho instrumento.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Agente Pwneante me han gustado tus preguntas con sentido.
> 
> Los compañeros han contestado con mucha educación (aunque el compañero Fernando quizá no ha interpretado muy bien alguna de tus ideas
> 
> Gracias a los tres, es un gusto pasar al leer este hilo.



Hola, Aro: Sí que he entendido el comentario de Agente Pawneante y su opinión es tan legitima como la de los demás, máxime cuando está expresada con educacíón y argumentación.

"Pero"... Eso no quita para que yo haya manifestado mi desacuerdo con parte de su comentario, pero no porque no tenga razón en muchas cosas de las que dice, sino de su poca o nula viabilidad desde mi modesto punto de vista.

Mi principal desacuerdo estriba en que las "criptomonedas" puedan ser realmente útiles en condiciones extremas. Es más, creo que son susceptibles de sufrir una "persecución" que determinen su final. No, no creo que el Sistema las acepte y creo que acabará con ellas. Como "idea" o "concepto" me parece fantástico, pero su "libertad" constituye a mi juicio su principal inconveniente. En fin, no tengo nada en contra de ese tipo de "moneda" digital, pero a mí me crea "deconfianza" y prefiero los MP. Eso no quita para que respete a quienes sí creen o se "refugian" en las "criptomonedas".

Históricamente, y hasta ahora, los MP han cubierto situaciones extremas como las Hiperinfaciones o madmaxistas. Eso es lo que sabemos, la otra "alternativa" aún lo tiene que demostrar en esos escenarios.

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo con Agente Pawneante, es que si aceptamos las actuales "reglas del juego", tenemos la opción de elegir a los políticos que nos gobiernen y para eso hay que dejarse de tonterías, como son los enfrentamientos entre pueblos y los "colores". Eso no quita para que fuera un "parche" porque el mundo está gobernado por otro "poder" en las sombras y que algunos conocemos como el Nuevo Orden Mundial, pero incluso admitiendo la existencia de éste último, para "luchar" contra él habrá que empezar alguna vez y, por ahora, la única opción es a través de las urnas. Cuando haya más "conciencia" en la sociedad ya se podrán "aplicar" otras medidas más efectivas y que no difieren de las que se emplearon en la Revolución Francesa...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> En ningún momento pretendo decir a la gente lo que tiene que hacer o no hacer. Solo expreso mi punto de vista, especialmente me interesa desterrar el falso mito de que los metales preciosos son aceptados universalmente (al menos en mi caso).



Durante algún tiempo yo también estuve como tú, me parecía ilógico que un trozo de metal sirviera para comerciar, pero la historia está ahí sólo basta que la leas.

¿Por qué los bancos centrales y los países tienen oro en sus reservas?

¿Por qué USA se ha negado a devolver su oro a Alemania?

¿Por qué Alemania quiere su oro?

¿Por qué Polonia ha hecho lo mismo, pedir su oro a Inglaterra?

¿Por qué los Navy Seals llevan soberanos en su kit de emergencia en lugar de dólares?

¿Por qué cada que viene un barco militar de USA sus soldados buscan y compran oro (preferentemente monedas americanas) al precio que esté, lo mismo con los Rusos cuando vienen de turismo (esa la tengo de una fuente personal muy fiable).




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Sobre el pan: si yo fuera panadero, no me gustaría estar comprobando las chapitas de una en una con los reactivos, la balanza y eso... y si yo fuera cliente, no me gustaría estar a la cola del pago con oro.



Creo que Estudiante Tesorero te ha respondido perfectamente, tampoco hoy vas con un detector de billetes falsos, rotulador y luz negra por ahí, simplemente te familiarizas con la moneda utilizada, por si no sabías incluso los bancos te pueden colar billetes falsos.

Además como panadero tendrás que comprar tu materia prima y ¿con que les pagarás? ¿con barras de pan?, ten por seguro que ellos (los mayoristas) te pedirán oro y/o plata.

¿Por qué pagas ahora con euros? porque te lo imponen y no te dan opción a otra cosa.

Lo que creo que pasará es lo siguiente: inflación muy alta (rozando la hiperinflación) y funcionará más ó menos así: 

Ganas 1000€ al mes, tendrás 1000€ en tu cuenta que son equivalentes a 1000€ de poder adquisitivo a día de hoy y el oro está a 1000€ la onza.

La primera semana una barra de pan te costará 1€, la segunda 1,05€, la tercera 1,10€ y la cuarta 1,15€.

En el día a día y con moneditas en tu bolsillo no lo has notado pero la barra de pan ha subido un 15% en tan sólo 1 mes.

Tú seguirás ganando 1000€ y con los 1000€ que tienes, sólo podrás comprar bienes equivalentes a 850€ "de los de antes", mientras que la onza de oro pasará a costar 1150€ (mira bien este matiz, el oro no ha subido de precio, simplemente ha conservado su valor, en esos escenarios no te quepa la menor duda de que así será).

Así durante todos los meses, supongamos que al cuarto mes cuando los precios han subido un 60% (y ojo, estoy siendo muy generoso al poner una subida fija de 5 céntimos cada semana, eso es difícil ya que las subidas suelen ser exponenciales) ya canta demasiado la inflación y con los salarios actuales no puedes comprar nada, así que para no dejarte morir de hambre, deciden subir los salarios un 30% de una manera general (impresora mediante) así que pasarás a cobrar 1300€ ¿de puta madre no?, pues no, porque los precios han subido un 60% y tu sueldo sólo ha subido un 30%.

Pero eso no es todo, la subida de tu sueldo ocasionará que los euros valgan todavía menos, así que las subidas semanales no serán de 5 céntimos, sino de 8 céntimos (ajuste correspondiente al 30% de tu subida de sueldo).

Tampoco eso es todo, en lugar de que el gobierno haga las reformas necesarias en su sistema financiero (no imprimir a lo bestia, por ejemplo), hará leyes muy duras e intentará contener los precios, pero eso lo que hará será agravar aún más la situación (mira a Venezuela y Argentina).

Mucha gente pasará de los euros y buscará refugio en otras monedas, pero a nivel mundial todas las monedas fiat están igual, entonces ¿qué es un valor refugio por excelencia?, el gobierno castigará a quien no utilice su moneda y demonizará a los que utilicen MPs como moneda (ya está sucediendo), pero ese amago no será suficiente y llegará un día en que no puedan contenerlo.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Y en lo demás, yo lo que digo es que preferiría tener mis ahorros en bienes productivos (energía alternativa, terreno cultivable, acceso a agua limpia...) y no en algo que necesita ser cambiado por otra cosa para poderse usar.



Completamente de acuerdo, la cuestión es que no puedes dividir la tierra si necesitas comprar algo que valga menos que ella, tampoco podrás comprar nada antes de la cosecha, quizás puedas vender energía "alternativa" ó agua.

Pero ¿en que cobrarás? si 1 litro de agua vale hoy 50 céntimos y la semana siguiente valdrá 52,5 céntimos? tendrás que gastar los 50 céntimos esa semana porque la semana siguiente no podrás comprar lo mismo, ¿y si no necesitas gastar ese dinero? ¿no sería mejor tener ese dinero en algo que conserve su valor?

Y ojo, creerás que serás el puto amo si tienes agua y la vendes, pero toma en cuenta que serás presa fácil de robos, tanto de ladrones declarados como de no declarados, así es, el gobierno te estará soplando en la nuca para que pagues tu impuesto revolucionario cada vez más alto.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Y en lo personal, no creo que lleguemos a un escenario apocalíptico, por eso prefiero las criptomonedas. En todo caso, incluso llegando a ese escenario, cuando se produzca una recuperación, el valor de estas seguiría ahí, mientras se conserve la cadena de bloques.



El asunto es que esto no es cuestión de fe, están sucediendo muchas cosas a tu alrededor, lo importante es saber donde te encuentras hoy y que estás haciendo para que no te pillen en bragas.

Va a haber una recuperación -de todas se sale-, que no te quepa la menor duda, la cuestión es quién quedará para vivir la recuperación y en que condiciones estará.

El tema del dinero -tal y como tú lo has dicho- es que se necesita que alguien lo acepte y si tú no aceptas oro pues está claro que habrá menos gente que acepte criptomonedas. 




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Perdón, querrás decir del PP y del PSOE, porque los demás partidos no han tenido la ocasión de llevar el timón.
> Si te doy la razón en que por política no hay mucho que esperar, pero si no salimos de dos partidos, aún no podemos opinar, porque no tenemos experiencia.
> 
> Y si, se que no hay que limitarse a las elecciones, pero por ahí hay que empezar.
> ...



No te voy a responder a todo esto, con el debido respeto, me parece todo muy demagógico, ingenuo y con mucho brindis al sol.

La realidad es que hasta hoy, hay medios para que nadie pase hambre ni que le falte bienes básicos como agua, energía, vivienda, etc. Y NO se hace.

A partir de unos pocos años ya no habrá medios suficientes para todos ¿Qué crees que sucederá?

____________________________________


Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Pero en resúmen: si yo me comprase un terreno, llegara el apocalipsis este que algunos anuncian y cultivase patatas, cambiaría las patatas por huevos, por una sartén, por aceite, por sal... pero no por oro, salvo que intente hacer una sartén de oro, si es que se pudiera hacer una tortilla ahí. Ni siquiera me vale la excusa de "otros te aceptarán ese oro", porque... ¿Y si no me lo aceptan como yo tampoco lo aceptaría?



La cuestión es que necesitas semillas, fertilizantes, combustible, recambios para la maquinaria y muchas cosas más antes de que puedas tener patatas ¿cómo comprarás todo eso? ¿alguien te dará un préstamos de buena fe? y si eso sucede ¿en que te dará el préstamo? ¿euros? ¿criptomonedas? ¿oro? ¿plata? ¿y el que te vende que aceptará como medio de pago? quizás acepte euros, pero tendrás que ser muy rápido porque cada día que pasa subirá de precio lo que necesitas

¿Criptomonedas? eso me gustaría verlo, a día de hoy no puedo comprar ningún bien básico con ellas imagina en un escenario de escasez

¿Oro y/o Plata? Yo no responderé para que no parezca sectarismo, mejor mira la historia ella te dará la respuesta.



Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Repito: no trato de decir que el oro sea mejor o peor, tampoco digo que tengáis que invertir o no en él, sólo os digo que no es tan universal como se dice, y que más de uno no lo íbamos a aceptar como medio de pago.



Yo tampoco acepto euros como medio de pago, me obligan a aceptarlos.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Sep 2013)

novembre dijo:


> Hola compañeros foreros,
> 
> Por si alguién todavia no lo ha visto: oro para el pan en Zimbabwe
> Gold for bread in Zimbabwe | Peace . Gold . Liberty



Quizas sea el pais con mas paro del mundo 90 por ciento

Ojala que este equivocado pero se va a poner este otoño-invierno todo a peor en el mundo, incidiendo en Europa

No hay que descartar vivir situaciones como la del video fuera de africa en breve...

El oro sera el refugio y la proteccion de muchos

MUCHOS GOBIERNOS ESTAN INTENTANDO ACAPARA ORO COMO SEA

Cada uno que maneje sus carteras como quiera, yo tengo ahora todo muy diversificado, pero los MP a la cabeza.


----------



## Tons (7 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos

Agente Pwneante te recomiendo (al resto tambien os lo recomiendo aunque viendo el nivel del personal me imagino que ya lo habeis leido) que leas un pdf que hay en la red se llama "La Inflacion Del Dinero Fiat En Francia -ADicksonWhite.pdf" te deja bien claro como actuan los políticos y donde acaban las monedas fiat respecto al oro o plata e incluso las de cobre. Y lo peor de todo es que hay que tener en cuenta que los Asignatarios estaban respaldados por 1/3 de los bienes raices de Francia que le quitaron a la iglesia despues de la Revolución Francesa y no como las monedas actuales que su único valor es el papel en que estan impresas. En esta crisis económica consigio llegar al poder Napoleón ¿casualidad?. Hay una frase muy buena al final del libro a Napoleón le recomiendan que vuelva a imprimir moneda fiat y él se niega y viene a decir algo como Francia pagara o no pagará sus deudas pero lo hará en oro (más o menos). Bueno lo he escrito todo un poco de memoria asi que no seais duros conmigo .


----------



## Aro (7 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Sí que he entendido el comentario de Agente Pawneante y su opinión es tan legitima como la de los demás, máxime cuando está expresada con educacíón y argumentación.



Hola compañero.
Lo decía porque *Agente Pwneante* yo entiendo que va un poco más allá de cuestionar el oro como inversión. Lo interesante de su argumento es que cuestiona el oro como moneda real en la práctica, y es muy interesante pensarlo.
Por ejemplo, si el oro convive con los Euros, o la moneda que sea, sí parece factible cambiar oro por papel justo en el momento en que se desee comprar algo.

Pero si el papel desapareciese (no creo que ocurra), como plantean algunos compañeros, sí me parece difícil que el oro se convierta en medio de pago directo.
*Agente Pwneante* señala que va a ser complicado conocer su autenticidad. Se le responde que basta con conocer la moneda. Pero yo me pregunto: ¿qué moneda? Y se me plantean dos opciones:
1.- Que el Estado empiece a acuñar monedas en metales preciosos. Me parece poco probable porque perdería la herramienta de poder que le da el dinero FIAT.
2.- Que las monedas bullion (o numismáticas) que ha ido guardando la gente se conviertan en moneda "oficial". Y tampoco lo veo claro, porque seguramente no hay abundancia suficiente de estas monedas como para convertirse en moneda de curso legal y el premium tan elevado de las fracciones menores me hacen pensar que aún menos gente compra monedas de menos de 1 onza.

También me parece que es diferente la cultura de conocimiento del oro que pueden tener en un país productor como Zimbawe que en España. Si tienes cerca un río que da oro y te viene un campesino con la batea en la mano y unos gramitos de metal dorado es casi como "blanco y en botella", en este caso sería "oro y en batea" 
Pero aquí con la picaresca y sin un cuño universalemente aceptado se complica lo de aceptar pagos en oro. Yo por ejemplo veo el oro como un buen resguardo físico del valor y como inversión, pero creo que me costaría aceptar un pago en oro de un particular, al menos hoy, por la desconfianza que comenta *Agente Pwneante*.

Un gusto leeros


----------



## makokillo (7 Sep 2013)

Así a vote pronto y sin tener ni p..a idea me parece que entre todos los escenarios que planteais, desde el mas apocaliptico de tener que cambiar oro por pan y el mas optimista de seguir imprimiendo papelitos a mansalva, nos falta uno;* la vuelta al patron oro*. A mi me parece la solución menos traumatica si el sitema "fiat" se derumba.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Así a vote pronto y sin tener ni p..a idea me parece que entre todos los escenarios que planteais, desde el mas apocaliptico de tener que cambiar oro por pan y el mas optimista de seguir imprimiendo papelitos a mansalva, nos falta uno;* la vuelta al patron oro*. A mi me parece la solución menos traumatica si el sitema "fiat" se derumba.



Hola, makokillo: Esa sería la "solución" ideal, pero cómo va a solventar el Patrón Oro la deuda acumulada en el mundo... Sólo sería posible con un cambio en las "reglas del juego", empezando por la condonación de la deuda mundial, por tanto un reset y "vuelta a comenzar"... Pero hay un "pero", y de gran "peso": los americanos, luego el "Imperio", no quiere y va a emplear toda su "fuerza" -que es mucha...- para seguir como estamos. Al final, esto va a acabar como lo hizo el Imperio Romano... Un día, con tiempo, ya enumeraré las diferentes "pautas" que están siguiendo el mismo "patrón"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 14:04 ----------

Hola, Aro: Te entiendo perfectamente a tí y a Agente Pawneante, pero la Historia es muy explicativa al respecto y ahí ya se "explican" las soluciones a las dudas que os planteáis. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello, pero quizás en algún momento haga una referencia a ello, pero las soluciones son de una "sencillez" tremenda...

Y también es un placer leerte, porque todo aquel que tiene "algo" que aportar siempre será interesante de leer, a pesar de que podamos "diferir" en los "conceptos". Lo hago extensible a Agente Pawneante y a todos aquellos que quieran participar en un intercambio de ideas, experiencias, etc. Para el "trolleo" hay otros hilos más idóneos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## makokillo (7 Sep 2013)

Si, claro. Naturalmente la vueta al patron oro tendria que suponer un enorme "SINPA" de toda la deuda o al revés, cuando inevitablemente estalle la burbuja de la deuda deberiamos volver al patron oro.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: Esa sería la "solución" ideal, pero cómo va a solventar el Patrón Oro la deuda acumulada en el mundo... Sólo sería posible con un cambio en las "reglas del juego", empezando por la condonación de la deuda mundial, por tanto un reset y "vuelta a comenzar"... Pero hay un "pero", y de gran "peso": los americanos, luego el "Imperio", no quiere y va a emplear toda su "fuerza" -que es mucha...- para seguir como estamos. Al final, esto va a acabar como lo hizo el Imperio Romano... Un día, con tiempo, ya enumeraré las diferentes "pautas" que están siguiendo el mismo "patrón"...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aro (7 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un día, con tiempo, ya enumeraré las diferentes "pautas" que están siguiendo el mismo "patrón"...
> 
> la Historia es muy explicativa al respecto y ahí ya se "explican" las soluciones a las dudas que os planteáis. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello, pero quizás en algún momento haga una referencia a ello, pero las soluciones son de una "sencillez" tremenda...



Será un gusto leerte cuando dispongas de tiempo. 

Saludos


----------



## Agente Pwneante (7 Sep 2013)

Hay muchos mensajes, así que intentaré resumir un poco:

Hay dos escenarios, uno el "postapocalíptico total" donde se destruirían las infraestructuras y todo. Ahí es cierto que las criptomonedas tendrían poca utilidad inmediata. No obstante, yo no creo que se llegue a una situación así, salvo que haya una invasión alielígena (es mi opinión personal).

Otro escenario es el de que la crisis se siga agravando y la economía se vuelva poco a poco "no oficial" y el estado no pueda controlar todo eso. En ese escenario las criptomonedas tendrían valor y utilidad para las personas que acepten su uso. Se que habrá gente que no las acepte, pero entre los que las aceptemos, tendrán utilidad. Yo si estoy ahorrando algo de BTC (no todo, pero algo si).


En cuanto al oro, no hace falta que insistáis, prefiero tener bienes que sean útiles en si mismos: terreno, herramientas, ganado... no algo que en principio, tienes que esperar a que otra persona te lo acepte como cambio (mi punto de vista, repito).



> 3. Tus alternativas de "ahorro" no son ni tan liquidas ni preservan tan bien como el oro su valor. Si tienes 5000€ me parece bien invertir en unas placas solares, si tienes 50k€ o 500k€ el oro es mejor.



La diferencia bajo mi punto de vista es que esas placas solares las pones al Sol y te dan electricidad, mientras que el oro en si mismo no produce electricidad. ¿Que a lo mejor alguien te vende unas placas a cambio de oro? Es posible, pero yo prefiero tener las placas solares de antes. Repito, sólo es mi opinión personal, respecto al dicho ese de que el oro es un valor universal.

*El valor del oro (y cualquier cosa, euros incluídos) lo pone la persona que os lo acepta.*

Para mi no hay "valores universales" y valores que no lo son. Cualquier cosa que te acepten tiene valor, el oro es cierto que es muy aceptado, pero a la vez también tiene pocas utilidades en si mismo. El acero tiene menos valor, pero tiene utilidad, si tienes unas vigas de acero y paneles de chapa, puedes hacerte una nave o reparar una que esté rota (un ejemplo sencillo).

Yo el único metal precioso que acumularía es la plata y como joyas que pueda llevar, pero el oro no me gusta ni para joyas. Pero si nos vamos a un escenario postapocalíptico... ¿De verdad me preocuparía por llevar joyas? Yo si aceptase plata, la aceptaría AHORA, pero si estamos en el hipotético escenario postapocalíptico... ¡Buscaría algo que me de de comer!


Repito: sólo expreso un punto de vista alternativo, especialmente intento contestar a la afirmación de que el oro es un valor universalmente aceptado. El oro te lo acepta quién te lo acepte y punto, y si alguien no te lo acepta... bueno, tienes la opción de cambiarlo con un tercero por algo que si te acepte esa persona, y esto también hay que decirlo.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2013)

Buenas hamijos,

Antes de leerme el hilo, tengo una noticia de gran relevancia,

Resulta que acabo de volver de una comida familiar y unos miembros de la familia acaban de volver de un viaje de Argentina (Buenos Aires).

Pues me han comentado que ahí *los precios de todo están subiendo a diario*, al principio comentaron que pensaban pagar con tarjeta pero un conocido de ellos les dijo que mejor llevaran dinero en efectivo.

La cuestión es que si pagan con tarjeta les hacen el cambio oficial (el de la Kirchner) y si llevaban efectivo pues hacen lo mismo que el "dólar blue" (supongo que será el euro blue ) y con ello se ahorran nada más y nada menos que un 50% en cada compra. Y aún así, los precios suben de manera notoria.

Los ví realmente acojonados y les pregunté las expectativas que había por ahí, no me dijeron nada, pero los gestos que hicieron y la negativa en sus cabezas me dijeron mucho.

Están esperando algo y muy gordo por ahí, les comenté de manera suave "¿hay una inflación alta por ahí, no?" y me respondieron: ¿inflación?, ¡que va! esto es una hiperinflación...

Como tienen familiares ahí (los cuales están ahorrando en dólares y en euros), enseguida les dije que les dijera que en lugar de monedas, guardaran su dinero en MPs porque esas monedas también tienen su guerra particular; pues no me hicieron feo ni nada extraño, igual les comentan algo.

Aclaro que ellos son porqueyolovalguistas de cuidado y que ya me han juzgado de loco paranoico anteriormente, ahora ya escuchan atentos cuando hablo.

Las cosas están cambiando a nuestro alrededor, estad atentos.

Saludos

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 20:04 ----------

Agente Pwneante: 

Ojalá y tengas razón, te lo digo sinceramente.

Ni yo te voy a convencer de mis ideas ni tú me vas a convencer con las tuyas, lo importante es que ambos respetamos nuestras respectivas opiniones.

El tiempo dará o no la razón a quien corresponda.

Digo esto, porque podríamos estar con este tema hasta el fin de los tiempos y eso no nos conviene a ninguno de los dos.

No me cierro en banda ni huyo a tu debate, simplemente te expuse muchas más ideas de las que consiguieron convencerme y si tú tienes las ideas claras, ole tu cojones.

Te deseo lo mejor, de verdad.

Ojalá y algún día coja mi moneditas de MPs y me ría de lo loco que estuve algún tiempo, porque eso será la prueba de que me he equivocado, que es lo que más deseo ahora.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2013)

# Refinanciado: Espera a que pasen los "compromisos" de Brasil: Mundial de Fútbol y los Juegos Olímpicos. Tengo un amigo constructor que ha estado años viviendo y trabajando en Brasil y, recientemente, me comentó: "Me vuelvo". Le dije: "¿Pero tú sabes cómo está esto? Su respuesta: "Esto está a punto de "reventar"..."

Conclusión: si Brasil cae vamos a ver la reedición de la anterior crisis en Latinoamérica. Y es que este "problema" es "global" y hay que estar muy "ciego" para no verlo.

Refinanciado, una de mis "esperanzas" es poder dejar mis MP en herencia, señal inequívoca de que no me habrán hecho falta y te aseguro que no me voy a arrepentir de haberlos comprado... Prefiero que pierdan valor y que las generaciones futuras -entre los que se encuentra mi descendencia- tengan un "porvenir" y que ahora se presenta incierto.

# Agente Pawneante: Me gusta como argumentas, aunque evidentemente tenemos opiniones divergentes, ya que está claro que mi opinión es más cercana a la de Refinanciado. Por tanto, no tiene sentido polemizar o "marear la perdiz", porque ni tú nos vas a convencer a nosotros ni nosotros a ti. Por tanto... 

Eso sí, te deseo la mayor de las suertes y te animo a seguir participando en el foro. Todas las opiniones, cuando están bien argumentadas, merecen ser leídas y los debates suelen "enriquecer" a aquellos que tenemos la "mente abierta". Yo creo en los MP, pero no soy un "talibán" de ellos...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2013)

Fernando, toda Latinoamérica está bastante tocada

México tampoco canta mal las rancheras. 

Joer, con Argentina, Brasil, Venezuela y México contra las cuerdas, creo que estamos pasando por alto que las hostias podrían ser por ahí...

A mí lo que me acojona es que esos países tienen recursos naturales y gracias a ellos no han llegado a situaciones extremas como Zimbawe (aunque se están agotando).

Y aquí en España ¿qué tenemos? no sé con qué cojones podremos saldar nuestras deudas (ó al menos pagar intereses), no creo que el sol y la playita den para tanto.

Nada, a vender lo que haga falta como Grecia y a precio de saldo...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2013)

# Refinanciado: Pues me temo que sí, que los "tiros" van por ahí... Con un ejecutivo que tiene el culo más dilatado que un bebedero de patos qué coño podemos esperar...

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (7 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Fernando, toda Latinoamérica está bastante tocada
> 
> México tampoco canta mal las rancheras.
> 
> ...



Deja pasar un lustro, cambia los políticos y verás el poder del Sol.

Placas solares aún más baratas, más interconexiones con Francia... todo eso debería abaratar la electricidad (repito: si nos cargamos antes la casta) y más de una empresa se plantearía poner en España industrias y servicios con mucho consumo eléctrico (CPDs, industrias del aluminio...).

Repito por tercera vez: es imprescindible cambiar los políticos. A veces me planteo si no deberíamos tomar el rascacielos de Iberdrola como se hizo en la Revolución Francesa. Tenemos que cargarnos cosas como el "peaje de respaldo", que son sólo un "mecanismo de defensa" de los castuzos de las eléctricas ante la "revolución renovable" que se avecina.

Lo que algunos países tienen de petróleo y carbón, España lo tiene de sol.

¿Tenéis un metro cuadrado por ahí? Tenéis 100w eléctricos, aproximadamente. Multiplicad por lo que mida la superficie de España que tenga tejados...

Yo me imagino a España dentro de 15 años llena de placas solares.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Deja pasar un lustro, cambia los políticos y verás el poder del Sol.
> 
> Placas solares aún más baratas, más interconexiones con Francia... todo eso debería abaratar la electricidad (repito: si nos cargamos antes la casta) y más de una empresa se plantearía poner en España industrias y servicios con mucho consumo eléctrico (CPDs, industrias del aluminio...).
> 
> ...



Me parece que necesitas investigar más a fondo todo lo que planteas.

1º.- Los políticos serán los que pongan los verdaderos dueños del mundo, si triunfa uno del populacho, no tardará nada en convertirse del lado de los dueños (sino, sufrirá un accidente). Investiga sobre las familias que están detrás de todo.

2º.- La producción de la fotovoltaica no es constante, investiga las horas de media por año de producción, dista mucho de lo necesario y no tienes asegurada su autonomía.

Necesitarás prácticamente la misma potencia instalada para ponerse en marcha si se nubla y encima necesitarás cubrir media España con paneles.

Imagina el coste brutal que eso representa y de donde saldrá la pasta, recuerda que ahora nos hemos fundido incluso la hucha de pensiones de la SS y nadie nos quiere prestar porque debemos un pastizal (que no hay manera de pagar)

3º.- Las placas solares nunca serán baratas en Europa, investiga sobre el follón que se montó por los aranceles con China por querer vender placas baratitas.

4º.- La Revolución Francesa fue obra de los dueños del mundo (vía Masones) no del populacho hambriento. Investiga sobre ello.

Un consejo, cuando escuches cantos de sirena, investiga bien, a veces queremos creer y es muy fácil auto engañarse.

Saludos


----------



## Joseplatico (8 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> En cuanto al oro, no hace falta que insistáis, prefiero tener bienes que sean útiles en si mismos: terreno, herramientas, ganado... no algo que en principio, tienes que esperar a que otra persona te lo acepte como cambio (mi punto de vista, repito).



¿Y las criptomonedas cumplen mejor que el oro?.... No se si veo mucha diferencia.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Sep 2013)

Joseplatico dijo:


> ¿Y las criptomonedas cumplen mejor que el oro?.... No se si veo mucha diferencia.



Si, hombre si, que el oro NO es de aceptacion universal (quien ha afirmado eso?) porque AP no lo aceptaria, pero por lo que se ve, las criptomonedas virtuales, invisibles, intangibles y desconocidas por el 99.999% de la humanidad son mejores en ese sentido. :

No digo yo que se agradezca que AP sea respetuoso, pero fernando, argumentos, lo que se dice argumentos, o simplemente criterios aplicados con la misma vara de medir al oro y al bitcoin no he visto yo, opiniones sin argumentar y wushful thinking es lo unico que he leido en sus aportaciones. Al menos sirve para revisar y confirmar nuestras ideas.


----------



## Idiocracia (8 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> especialmente intento contestar a la afirmación de que el oro es un valor universalmente aceptado.* El oro te lo acepta quién te lo acepte y punto*, y si alguien no te lo acepta...



Visión muy miope. Quien acepta el oro lo hace porque sabe que otros a su vez se lo van a aceptar a él. Se trata de una reacción de "aceptación en cadena". Cuando un bien determinado, como el oro, alcanza una masa crítica de aceptación el resto de los actores económicos se unen por imitación. La masa crítica la pone prácticamente la mitad de la humanidad, pues el oro funciona como símbolo de estátus sexual entre las féminas y no tiene sustituto que mejore su función.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (8 Sep 2013)

Idiocracia dijo:


> Visión muy miope. Quien acepta el oro lo hace porque sabe que otros a su vez se lo van a aceptar a él. Se trata de una reacción de "aceptación en cadena". Cuando un bien determinado, como el oro, alcanza una masa crítica de aceptación el resto de los actores económicos se unen por imitación. La masa crítica la pone prácticamente la mitad de la humanidad, pues el oro funciona como símbolo de estátus sexual entre las féminas y no tiene sustituto que mejore su función.



Si fuera mujer y este debate fuera físico, el PLAS iba a sonar bastante fuerte.)

Bromas a parte, lo último que dices es aún más relativo. A mi el oro no me interesa para nada como joya. Y como valor me interesa poco, como dije antes prefiero el "trueke" tal cual, objeto por objeto.

En mi caso como joyas prefiero bastante más la plata, y si alguna mujer me rechaza por eso, o por regalarla algo en plata y no en oro, perfecto, cuanto antes se descarten las malas opciones, mejor.

Si os lo estáis preguntando: si, aceptaría plata, pero de ley (925) y sólo cuando tenga mis necesidades cubiertas. En un escenario de "caos total" dudo que tenga mucho interés en enjoyarme...

Hombre, si nos ponemos en un escenario muy extremo, a lo mejor si acepto oro... pero tendría que ser un escenario muy extremo, con muchas infraestructuras destruidas... violencia... y todo eso. Y aceptaría el oro siempre que vea que voy a poderlo cambiar por algo interesante sin mucho problema, no "porque brille mucho". No todo es blanco ni negro.


EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, hombre si, que el oro NO es de aceptacion universal (quien ha afirmado eso?) porque AP no lo aceptaria, pero por lo que se ve, las criptomonedas virtuales, invisibles, intangibles y desconocidas por el 99.999% de la humanidad son mejores en ese sentido. :
> 
> No digo yo que se agradezca que AP sea respetuoso, pero fernando, argumentos, lo que se dice argumentos, o simplemente criterios aplicados con la misma vara de medir al oro y al bitcoin no he visto yo, opiniones sin argumentar y wushful thinking es lo unico que he leido en sus aportaciones. Al menos sirve para revisar y confirmar nuestras ideas.



El valor es una cualidad intangible.

Por otro lado, aceptar una moneda o no depende de muchos factores, y uno de ellos es la facilidad de uso, y eso es algo que valoro mucho de las criptomonedas. El oro en cambio no es "toma", hay que hacer comprobaciones, pesadas... Eso si, también hay que decir que en facilidad de uso, lo mejor es el euro de toda la vida.

Otra es la *robabilidad.* Un código QR de BTC se puede esconder en cualquier sitio, y podría valer mucho dinero, y se puede encriptar o incluso "trocear", con el oro eso es más difícil, no imposible, pero no permite eso. ¡Incluso si tienes buena memoria podrías "aprendértelo"! Eso si, no recomiendo llegar a este último extremo, ya que si olvidas el código o si se destruye, pierdes el dinero. Conviene tener más de una copia, por si alguna se destruye.

Por otro lado, para conseguir Bitcoins (salvo que vivas en un escenario con destrucción de infraestructuras básicas) puedes trabajar en cualquier lugar del mundo. Pagan miserias, pero puede ser una opción, no me veo en el barrio de Puente Duero (Valladolid) buscando oro en el río (Duero viene de "oro").

Bitcoin lleva funcionando cuatro años y medio, es algo más que "pensamiento deseoso" y está empezando a "consolidarse", aunque aún tiene muchas fluctuaciones de precio. Para mi es una opción de ahorro más.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 03:10 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Me parece que necesitas investigar más a fondo todo lo que planteas.
> 
> 1º.- Los políticos serán los que pongan los verdaderos dueños del mundo, si triunfa uno del populacho, no tardará nada en convertirse del lado de los dueños (sino, sufrirá un accidente). Investiga sobre las familias que están detrás de todo.
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante poco de acuerdo con tu mensaje.

Lo de que en España nos cobren por tener placa solar no es problema de esos "dueños del mundo", sino de los de las eléctricas que aspiran a ser como ellos a costa de sangrar a la gente con la corriente eléctrica, y claro, ahora que llega la energía solar... como que hay que cambiar el modelo de negocio, y eso en España cuesta mucho a los empresarios (que en muchos casos son personas que se encontraron con el dinero, y no valen ni como aprendices).

En cuanto a las placas solares... no creo que la pataleta de Alemania llegue muy lejos.

Lo del "cielo nublado" es un tópico muy visto. A nivel nacional se cubre con la diversificación de energías, con lo que las exportaciones de petróleo y gas podrían bajar mucho, y aquí es donde España perdería uno de sus lastres, que compramos mucha energía fuera.

No os quedéis con los tópicos de crisisenergetica.org, que a veces buscan el sensacionalismo para ganar visitas.

Y el problema de España no son "los dueños del mundo", sino que muchos políticos hacen las cosas pensando en favorecer a su amigo o en favorecerse a si mismos, y aquí tenéis las reformas energéticas que se han hecho en España.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2013)

Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Mira, en el fondo, no quiero debatir en este hilo sobre las "criptomonedas", más que nada porque sabes que los que somos "metaleros" no creemos en ellas, pero eso no quita para que algunos "metaleros" también estén "diversificados" en ellas...

Mi experiencia en el foro me dice que ese tema de las "criptomonedas" es mejor que se trate en sus hilos específicos. Eso no es "impedimento" para que alguien lo defienda si así lo desea e incluso que le vea más utilidad que a los MP.

Pienso que sí, que Agente Pawneante ha argumentado bastante bien desde su particular óptica y en modo alguno ha pasado por aquí a "trollear", lo que es de agradecer, ya que permite un debate serio. Otra cosa es que haya "convencido".

En donde me falla es en su "base" contraria a los MP. Hay una materia que se llama Historia y que, desde el inicio de las principales civilizaciones formadas hasta el día de hoy, nos dice que no ha habido sustituto a los MP en determinadas y reiteradas situaciones que se han vivido durante milenios. Y eso es algo empírico, por tanto "demostrado" y lo "otro" debiera hacerlo por un muy dilatado de tiempo para poder entrar en el mismo "saco"...

En cuanto a la utilización de energías renovables como sustitución de las energías fósiles es que ahí, Agente Paeneante, SI que tiene razón. Además, nuestro país es idóneo para obtener energía limpia y barata. Por otro lado, hasta el recrudecimiento de esta crisis, nuestras empresas dedicadas a las renovables eran punteras en el mundo y también nos las han "destruido" con el apoyo de los sinvergüenzas que "dirigen" (¿a la mierda?) a este país. Estamos en puerta de muchos Peak y uno de ellos es el del Petróleo, por tanto ya se debieran haberse iniciado los "deberes" a este respecto. E imposible no es, cualquiera que haya visitado Islandia sabe que ese país a conseguido una gran autosuficiencia energética.

Respecto a la visión sociopolítica de Agente Pawneante es tan admisible como cualquier otra. Quizás, a nivel "formativo", pues no ha "explorado" lo suficiente lo que hay detrás de lo que llamamos la Política y es donde tú, Refinanciado, yo y muchos vemos las "auténticas" manos que manejan el "cotarro", es decir lo que conocemos como el Nuevo Orden Mundial. De todas formas, la NO aceptación de esa opción también es legitima, pero al menos Agente Pawneante quiere luchar por buscar alternativas a la situación sociopolítica de nuestro país y eso es de agradecer, más viendo el "pasotismo" que observo en nuestra sociedad y ese es otro de los motivos de que las cosas nos vayan como nos van...

Estudiante Tesorero, siempre preferiré un diálogo abierto y respetuoso con alguien que sea contrario o al menos no "afin" a los MP que con aquellos que sólo argumentan desde el insulto y aquí entran también algunos "metaleros", y que tú y yo conocemos bien. Cuando uno cierta cultura e intelectualidad se ha de utilizar la argumentación de la palabra y no el del insulto que suele ser el recurso del mediocre o lo que yo denomino "paleto intelectual". En este aspecto, un chapeau por Agente Paeneante.

Ciertamente, cuando alguien hace una exposición que para mí está bien argumentada, pero sin "base" -me reitero en ello- contra la "aceptación" de los MP como "reserva de valor" pues como me pasa como a tí: me sirve para reafirmarme en mis particulares "percepciones" al respecto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Sep 2013)

Lamento ser yo quién os muestre la verdad, sólo tenemos un camino:

Reducir drásticamente nuestro consumo y reducir la población mundial (los dueños de este mundo lo saben y está actuando en consecuencia).

Tenemos dos maneras de hacerlo:

Por vía pacífica

Por vía NO pacífica

En lo personal no creo que nadie se quiera bajar de la burra y habrá luchas por los recursos gastando más recursos (qué ironía).

Respecto a las Renovables (entre ellas la fotovoltaica) os recomiendo leer esta información:

La verdad a la cara

Por qué las renovables no van a resolver la crisis energética 

Debate: La TRE de la fotovoltaica

Los límites de las energías renovables: materiales 

Los límites de las renovables: capital

Los límites de las renovables: ubicaciones. Parte I: Eólica

Los límites de las renovables: ubicaciones. Parte II: Fotovoltaica 

Los límites de la energías renovables: Potencial Máximo. Parte I: Eólica.

De verdad, haceros una idea de la magnitud a lo que nos enfrentamos los próximos años, no es nada sencillo y nada volverá a ser igual.

Estos vídeos nos muestran que por nuestra salud y el bienestar de nuestro entorno, no podemos consumir siquiera el petróleo que tenemos de reserva (comprobado), pero si dejamos de hacerlo tampoco tenemos futuro

Última oportunidad 

Y en esta entrada el creador del blog (Antonio Turiel) hace incapié en recordar lo cansado que está de repetir la magnitud del problema y que hay mucho vende motos que consigue que sigamos autoengañándonos

Gritas, pero no te oyen 

El como muchos, ya no están pensando en soluciones -debido a que la mayoría no son concientes del problema o lo plantean de una manera equivocada-, sino se están preparando para lo inevitable.

Saludos


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Sep 2013)

Este me parece imprescindible:

Replantear el problema 

Por mi parte, quiero cerrar este tipo de temas en este hilo, creo que habrá hilos que estén bien documentados al respecto.

Me gustaría centrarlo en lo que realmente es el título:

Evolución del precio del oro.

Saludos


----------



## Tonyina (8 Sep 2013)

Idiocracia dijo:


> Visión muy miope. Quien acepta el oro lo hace porque sabe que otros a su vez se lo van a aceptar a él. Se trata de una reacción de "aceptación en cadena". Cuando un bien determinado, como el oro, alcanza una masa crítica de aceptación el resto de los actores económicos se unen por imitación. La masa crítica la pone prácticamente la mitad de la humanidad, pues el oro funciona como símbolo de estátus sexual entre las féminas y no tiene sustituto que mejore su función.



Y de la misma manera se va al carajo. A la que empiece a no haber salida al oro se hará la misma espiral y todos con bonitos pisapapeles brillantes encima de la mesa. Jugarse la colocación de un activo únicamente al wishful thinking es, como poco, arriesgado.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Sep 2013)

El oro es refugio valor seguro


----------



## Marina (9 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro es refugio valor seguro



casi tanto como el ladrillo...


----------



## maragold (9 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> casi tanto como el ladrillo...



Qué tal las vacaciones?
Vuelves y el primer mensaje es para soltar una sandez??? :bla:


----------



## Aro (9 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro es refugio valor seguro



No quiero molestarte, compañero, pero ese tipo de frases les encantan a los trolls.

De todas formas si lo de refugio valor seguro significa que nunca baja, creo que es discutible.
Si significa que siempre va a tener cierto valor fácilmente canjeable por otros bienes puede ser cierto, pero la vivienda también lo cumple generalmente, salvo en Detroit ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> casi tanto como el ladrillo...



Quizas algo o bastante mas que el ladrillo...veo que no esta al dia de las cotizaciones actuales...


----------



## Aro (9 Sep 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> Y de la misma manera se va al carajo. A la que empiece a no haber salida al oro se hará la misma espiral y todos con bonitos pisapapeles brillantes encima de la mesa. Jugarse la colocación de un activo únicamente al wishful thinking es, como poco, arriesgado.



Con lo de la espiral ¿te refieres a una explosión de una burbuja áurea?
Si te refieres a una futura burbuja estoy de acuerdo.
Si a la cotización presente la tomas como una burbuja que tiene poco más que hacer que explotar, ahí ya me entran dudas.

Sobre el wishful thinking... Yo te digo que todos los que han invertido en oro para proteger su patrimonio estarían mucho más a gusto con el dinero en el banco, cobrando interés, si sabrían que su valor es seguro. Es mucho más fácil, cómodo y líquido.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> No quiero molestarte, compañero, pero ese tipo de frases les encantan a los trolls.
> 
> De todas formas si lo de refugio valor seguro significa que nunca baja, creo que es discutible.
> Si significa que siempre va a tener cierto valor fácilmente canjeable por otros bienes puede ser cierto, pero la vivienda también lo cumple generalmente, salvo en Detroit ::



Entendido, tomo nota

El oro, acciones, ladrillo...todo subira y bajara todo. Pero el oro querido Aro fue, es y sera la referencia mundial a un nivel u otro.aparte siempre sera un refugio a valorar por cualquier persona.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (9 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Lamento ser yo quién os muestre la verdad, sólo tenemos un camino:
> 
> Reducir drásticamente nuestro consumo y reducir la población mundial (los dueños de este mundo lo saben y está actuando en consecuencia).(...)



Esto se sale del hilo, pero se puede aplicar a muchos conceptos:

Cuando leáis algo en Internet, aplicad sentido crítico. Crisisenergética.org es una página basada en ofrecer sensacionalismo barato. Para que os hagáis una idea, he mirado un artículo sobre la energía fotovoltáica y enlazando a esa página, daban como un factor limitante el agua que "consumen" las placas solares en su propia limpieza...

Si os dais cuenta, ese agua no se consume, sino que se puede reaprovechar para limpiar otras placas (previa decantación, claro) y el dato disminuiría mucho. Un litro por metro cuadrado de panel cada dos o tres meses, decían. No se si se mancharán tanto, pero podría ser, lo que si está claro es que el agua no se consume y desaparece. Y no es el único fallo, ese artículo y otros tienen más fallos, como afirmar que los generadores de los molinos eólicos usan imanes permanentes, pueden usarlos, pero no suele ser así:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_generator#Excitation

Pero claro.. si dices la verdad se te cae la argumentación de que el fin está próximo y todo eso (que pudiera ser, pero ese final no vendría por un tema energético).

Tampoco entraré en muchos detalles, este hilo no trata sobre ese tema, sólo os digo que cuando leáis algo, SED CRÍTICOS. A veces no se busca contar la verdad, sino reunir audiencia o simplemente tomaros el pelo y a menudo venderos algo.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante:

Como lo he mencionado anteriormente, prefiero no seguir con esos temas en este hilo, el tiempo dará la razón a quien corresponda.

Ya que en las cinco fases del lamento de Kübler-Ross: Negación, Rabia, Negociación, Depresión y Aceptación, yo ya estoy en la Aceptación, quizás tú estés saltando entre la Negación y la Negociación por eso no nos entendemos.

Una cosa, cuando se intenta desprestigiar a alguien (en este caso un foro que desconozco) se hace con argumentos y datos, no simplemente con despotricar contra él basta.

Por ejemplo, este foro tampoco ni es todo mierda ni es todo oro (nunca mejor dicho), hay que cribar, tú mismo lo has dicho: "aplicad sentido crítico".

Seguramente, dependiendo por cual sitio te muevas en burbuja, podrás crearte la opinión de que burbuja es un sitio sensacionalista, pero no por ello lo es en su totalidad.

Tomando como ejemplo el tema que has mencionado del agua, has dicho que el agua utilizada se puede reutilizar, dos cosas:

Primero, no has negado que la cantidad de agua necesaria para la limpieza de los paneles sea la que exponen ahí (que es una barbaridad.

Segundo, no has mencionado la cantidad necesaria de energía para reutilizar esa agua ni cómo almacenarla para que no se evapore.

Lo que te intento decir sobre las renovables está aquí, estoy de acuerdo completamente con Antonio Turiel al respecto:

Replantear el problema 

Podrás leer estos argumentos:

_"Cuando la gente "busca soluciones" para el problema energético, hay siempre un sobrentendido: lo que se busca es alguna fuente de energía que pueda substituir al petróleo para que todo siga como es ahora mismo. 

En suma, lo que queremos es encontrar una manera de mantener un sistema económico de crecimiento infinito en un planeta finito. Y no hace falta ser muy listo para darse cuenta de que este problema, también, está mal planteado. Y ésta es exactamente nuestra situación."_


Y por último, decirte que el problema sí es energético -energía barata, mejor dicho- ¿los conflictos armados actuales que motivo de fondo tienen? 

Fue el mismo motivo que obligo a Hitler invadir Rusia cuando tenían un pacto de no agresión firmado entre ellos -lo cual fue su perdición-, pero si no hubiese invadido Rusia también hubiese perdido por falta de energía.


----------



## remonster (9 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Mira, en el fondo, no quiero debatir en este hilo sobre las "criptomonedas", más que nada porque sabes que los que somos "metaleros" no creemos en ellas, pero eso no quita para que algunos "metaleros" también estén "diversificados" en ellas...



Afirmación gratuita y falsa. 

Hay muchos metaleros invertidos en bitcoin y que creen en ello. 

Sin embargo la mayoría de metaleros tienen suficiente visión para no estar invertidos en fondos de pensiones. Deberías aprender de ellos.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Mi experiencia en el foro me dice que ese tema de las "criptomonedas" es mejor que se trate en sus hilos específicos. Eso no es "impedimento" para que alguien lo defienda si así lo desea e incluso que le vea más utilidad que a los MP.



Tú no tienes gran experiencia en el foro, ni visión para decidir cómo se organizan las cosas.


----------



## Aro (9 Sep 2013)

Me ha resultado interesante (a partir del minuto 13):

Keiser Report en español. La práctica de "disparos al cierre" (E494) - YouTube


----------



## Agente Pwneante (9 Sep 2013)

*Crisis energética*



Refinanciado dijo:


> Agente Pwneante:
> 
> Como lo he mencionado anteriormente, prefiero no seguir con esos temas en este hilo, el tiempo dará la razón a quien corresponda.
> (...)



¿Hay algún hilo más específico? Prefiero contestarte ahí y dejar un enlace.

Aquí me limitaré a decir que no estoy de acuerdo en lo que ponen en ese blog.

No es cuestión de fases ni nada, simplemente me parece que aporta datos exagerados o erróneos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2013)

No respondo a los que tengo en el "ignore"...


----------



## atom ant (9 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No respondo a los que tengo en el "ignore"...



Ni caso Fernando, por muy borde que se ponga remonster no te va a quitar la razón, el que pone su confianza en lo físico generalmente es porque desconfía de lo virtual.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> ¿Hay algún hilo más específico? Prefiero contestarte ahí y dejar un enlace.
> 
> Aquí me limitaré a decir que no estoy de acuerdo en lo que ponen en ese blog.
> 
> No es cuestión de fases ni nada, simplemente me parece que aporta datos exagerados o erróneos.



Creo que otra vez corremos el riesgo de entrar en bucle infinito.

A mí no me tienes que convencer de nada, quizás nuestras perspectivas sean muy diferentes.

Creo tú estás hablando sobre los panelitos en el tejado y algún molinillo en el jardín, con eso puedes vivir perfectamente (con sus limitaciones) alimentando una tv, nevera, vitrocerámica, ordenador, móvil, algunas bombillas de bajo consumo y algún aparatillo más (con suerte, cargar las baterías de algún vehículo pequeño). 

Eso -dentro de lo que cabe- es perfectamente viable, de hecho y para que te hagas una idea, yo lo estoy planificando desde hace algunos años y en cuanto lleguen los soñados paneles baratos (y baterías asequibles) lo haré sin lugar a dudas.

Pero yo (y los links que puse anteriormente) me refiero a quién y cómo va a fabricar esa nevera, la tv, la vitrocerámica, el ordenador, el móvil, las bombillas y el pequeño vehículo; mejor aún, ¿quién me los va a traer a mi casa?

Nadie (ni creo que tú) habla de cómo funcionarán los potentes hornos para fundir metales, ni la maquinaria pesada que se necesita para extraerlos, ni los barcos, trenes y camiones que llevarán la materia prima y los productos terminados a sus destinos. Tampoco se habla de esos tractores que hacen posible el cultivo actual. Ni mucho menos de todo lo que representa el sustituir nuestra manera de crear energía para adaptarla a renovables.

Con eso te digo que tendremos que acostumbrarnos a vivir con mucho menos de lo que ahora tenemos, a eso me refiero con disminuir nuestro consumo.

En eso se incluirá la limitación de energía para según que cosas; entre las cuales no se podrán destinar grandes cantidades de energía a explotar yacimientos de MPs, ya que como bien lo dices no se comen.

No obstante, la plata tiene uso industrial y es posible que tenga más papeletas de seguir explotándose junto con el cobre y el aluminio, pero ¿el oro? nos tendremos que seguir apañando con el que hay.

La plata, con el poco margen de explotación que tendrá (se limitará la energía destinada a ello) la que se obtenga, tendrá que destinarse de manera industrial, por lo tanto el uso como inversión será limitadísimo.

Con eso llego a la conclusión de que los MPs serán realmente caros y artículos de verdadero lujo, descarto su uso como moneda por lo escasos que serán y deberán tenerlos en sus reservas los bancos centrales (junto con otras cosas, por supuesto) si quieren que tomen en serio sus papeles de colores. Por lo tanto, tener una cantidad considerable de ellos es un valor seguro (y quizás peligroso).

En momentos puntuales de tensión (guerras, escasez, revueltas, etc.), serán un excelente valor refugio intercambiable por la moneda que se esté utilizando en ese momento ó cambiándose directamente por bienes tangibles.

[A los que aún no decidan que tipo de MP comprar, yo tendería a valorar (y mucho) la pureza del mismo, es decir, que gaste la menor energía posible en su transformación a otros productos.]

Y por último, decirte que leas bien y reflexiones los links que te he puesto, pero en términos globales, no en el típico "a mí plín, mientras yo pueda comprarlos..." Verás que no es tan fácil como crees.

No obstante, si crees que tienes los suficientes conocimientos y tienes las bases necesarias para confirmar que este hombre miente y puedes demostrar que las energías renovables pueden sustituir al petróleo, no te cortes ni un pelo y escribe a Antonio Turiel.

Estoy seguro que él estaría encantado de aceptar su error y transmitirlo inmediatamente a los medios en los que participa. Investiga su trayectoria, verás que no es ningún mindundi, estará ansioso de como le demuestras que la termodinámica y la entropía se equivocan.

Saludos


----------



## silverwindow (10 Sep 2013)

¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?

Por si acaso yo me sentaria.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?
> 
> Por si acaso yo me sentaria.



A ver en mi caso y el de muchos el oro y la plata es coleccionismo con otras facetas.

Es bueno invertir no solo en oro, sino en otros ambitos.

Respecto a sentarse...hay que sentarte y protegerse de paso

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (10 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?
> 
> Por si acaso yo me sentaria.



Eso diselo a los que compraron plata u oro antes del 2008,mira a ver si se ha revalorizado y sin colapso de ninguna de las dos monedas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Sep 2013)

No es necesario que colapse el dolar o el euro.

Solo es necesario que un 7-8% de los poseedores de metales preciosos en papel requieran su pertenencia en oro físico, para que se destape todo el pastel de los 6 bancos que operan en Londres que manipulan el precio de los MP a su antojo se vayan al infierno. Y los precios subirán en vertical.

Los gobiernos que se lo pueden permitir lo saben y sigilosamente están comprando como también los bancos centrales.

Hay una guerra abierta entre Alemania y los EE.UU. porque el primero exige la devolución de unas pocas toneladas de sus lingotes de oro y los EE.UU. les dan largas para una década osea que no lo tienen así de sencillo, y no solo Alemania, ¿por eso Alemania dejo tirados a los EE.UU en su reunión del G20 sobre Siria?, muchos otros observan esto con preocupación y saben que lo que compren ahora será lo que valdrá su país luego. ya que las obligaciones no pueden ser cumplidas


----------



## makokillo (10 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?
> 
> Por si acaso yo me sentaria.



Y vuelta la borrica al trigo, los "metaleros de pro" *NO INVERTIMOS* , mientras no entendais eso, es tonteria discutir nada.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?
> 
> Por si acaso yo me sentaria.



¿Y usted me puede asegurar que con lo que se está haciendo ahora no vamos al colapso?

¿Y quién habla de revalorización?

Si conservo el valor de mis ahorros me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Por supuesto que estoy sentado y con un perolo enorme de palomitas, me dedicaré a mirar a tipos como usted haciendo la mayor pataleta de su historia, porque ya no tendrán ni siquiera para comprar un pañuelo con el que seguirse tapando los ojos.

Tendrán que mirar la realidad de golpe, a hostias y sin papá estado que les "garantice" su seguridad, será muy duro.


----------



## maragold (10 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No os parece un poco triste y rallano a la desesperacion, que la unica esperanza para que vuestra inversion se revalorice es que colapse el dolar y el euro ?
> 
> Por si acaso yo me sentaria.



Yo no estoy sentado. Estoy trabajando como un cabrón para sacar mi empresa adelante. 
Como según algunos esto va p'arriba, pues nada, supongo que algún día me acabaré forrando porque venderé muchíiiiisimo y con un margen estupendíiiiiisimo!!! :bla:

Pero como lo que me temo es que esTo se va a ir al garete, gracias a la nefasta y corrupta gestión de la castuza política y empresarial de medio mundo... igual mis metales me salvan de pasar hambre... :cook:

Que básicamente es para lo que un metalero tiene metales, A VER SI NOS ENTERAMOS DE UNA PUTA VEZ!


----------



## Aro (10 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ...
> 
> En eso se incluirá la limitación de energía para según que cosas; entre las cuales no se podrán destinar grandes cantidades de energía a explotar yacimientos de MPs, ya que como bien lo dices no se comen.
> 
> ...



Creo que ahí estás aventurando dos escenarios. 
Primero uno de colapso global. Obviamente discutible ya que se vienen pronosticando colapsos desde hace bastante y se han superado con cosas como la mejora de productividad alimentaria, etc

Segundo, ante ese escenario supones que se va a acabar el actual paradigma y se va a priorizar lo necesario. Por ejemplo invertir recursos en producir comida en lugar de en producir oro. Pero eso sería también una revolución tremenda, ten en cuenta que en el paradigma actual se prioriza invertir en lo que de beneficios por encima de la vida humana o la conservación natural.



Y lo de sentarse a esperar, opino como mis compañeros. Se invierte en metales para no perder poder adquisitivo a largo plazo, no para especular. Aunque siempre existe la opción de que el precio se dispare en determinados escenarios.


----------



## remonster (10 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No respondo a los que tengo en el "ignore"...



Pues lo acabas de hacer. 

No majunta :´(



atom ant dijo:


> Ni caso Fernando, por muy borde que se ponga remonster no te va a quitar la razón, el que pone su confianza en lo físico generalmente es porque desconfía de lo virtual.



Mentira...fernando está invertido en planes de pensiones y bonos!

Planes de pensiones de esos que te dicen que tienes un dinero en el banco...pero que no lo puedes tocar antes de la jubilación...::

Y bonos...de esos que ya no son ni papelitos...y que cualquier día les harán una quita...::


----------



## Aro (10 Sep 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Pues lo acabas de hacer.




Yo pensaba que nos lo decía a los demás xD

A mí me importa en lo que invierte Fernando, sólo si me sirve para aprender de él. No sé qué beneficio hay en señalar lo que se creen errores...

Por cierto, al hilo:
El oro desplomándose debido a que parece que no van a dinamitar Siria... creo que no puede haber una "pérdida" más dulce


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Yo pensaba que nos lo decía a los demás xD
> 
> A mí me importa en lo que invierte Fernando, sólo si me sirve para aprender de él. No sé qué beneficio hay en señalar lo que se creen errores...
> 
> ...



Ya se intuia a primera hora y se confirma en la apertura del mercado USA, los petardos sirios se retardan...solo eso se retarda esta todo muy calentito. Mejor perder unos euros con el oro que no se lie la tercera guerra mundial.

Posible semana a la baja, solo eso posible. A la carga...


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Creo que ahí estás aventurando dos escenarios.
> Primero uno de colapso global. Obviamente discutible ya que se vienen pronosticando colapsos desde hace bastante y se han superado con cosas como la mejora de productividad alimentaria, etc
> 
> Segundo, ante ese escenario supones que se va a acabar el actual paradigma y se va a priorizar lo necesario. Por ejemplo invertir recursos en producir comida en lugar de en producir oro. Pero eso sería también una revolución tremenda, ten en cuenta que en el paradigma actual se prioriza invertir en lo que de beneficios por encima de la vida humana o la conservación natural.
> ...



Primero: Algunas anotaciones:

Desde el inicio de la crisis (2008) la masa monetaria ha aumentado 4 veces (ahora no lo recuerdo perfectamente). Y apenas si se nota el dinero creado de la nada en el usuario final (el populacho).

Nuestra necesidad de recursos crece exponencialmente, en el 2011 a finales del mes de septiembre ya habíamos consumido los recursos del año (el tiempo que tarda la tierra en regenerarse), igual ahora estamos a principios de septiembre ó finales de agosto y te hablo de una diferencia de 2 años.

España "para ir bien" necesita un crecimiento anual del 2%.

Desde hace mucho tiempo se viene discutiendo esto porque se ha visto desde hace mucho tiempo, pero como el crecimiento exponencial es así, no lo notaremos hasta que lo tengamos delante de nuestras narices y será muy, muy tarde.

El límite es nuestro planeta y su capacidad de recuperación, de seguir así (como lo estamos haciendo a fecha de hoy), hará que en 4 ó 5 años acabemos con los recursos del año en el mes de enero. 

¿Cuanto tiempo podrán aguantar nuestros recursos restantes a partir de ese momento antes de que se terminen?

Crecimiento Exponencial

[YOUTUBE]kBZN4D1Yxbg[/YOUTUBE]

Segundo: Lo más rentable en esos momentos será el monopolio de alimentación, salud y energía -por ejemplo, Monsanto acaba de hacer una comprilla interesante, ha comprado Blackwater-.

Por ese motivo no valdrá la pena gastar recursos hinbirtiendo en obtener más metales, nos tendremos que apañar con los existentes.

Descarto que los dejen de utilizar porque los veo como soporte de monedas de bancos centrales -que agruparán países- en un mix que incluirá capacidad de generar energía, capacidad de agricultura y alimentación, recursos naturales de obtención relativamente fácil, ubicación de industria farmaceuticas, mantos acuíferos, cantidad de esclavos dispuestos a trabajar sin apenas consumir recursos, etc.

Pero hay un detalle que no se te debe olvidar, recuerda que gran cantidad de mineras de MPs están trabajando al límite de precio, si el petróleo sube en una cantidad considerable, tendrán que cerrar.

Y no necesariamente se tendría que esperar al colapso para que haya escasez de MPs.

Saludos

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:28 ----------




Aro dijo:


> Por cierto, al hilo:
> El oro desplomándose debido a que parece que no van a dinamitar Siria... creo que no puede haber una "pérdida" más dulce



Ostras, tienes razón :Baile:

Se ha detenido en 1357, esperemos que de una buena bajada...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (10 Sep 2013)

> Pero hay un detalle que no se te debe olvidar, recuerda que gran cantidad de mineras de MPs están trabajando al límite de precio, si el petróleo sube en una cantidad considerable, tendrán que cerrar.



¿Nos podrías explicar entonces cómo extraían metales preciosos hace 10 años que el oro valía casi la cuarta parte? Creo que incluso en 2008 el precio del petróleo estaba más alto que ahora y el oro más bajo.

No te digo que haya alguna que otra explotación en el límite de rentabilidad, pero dudo que sea algo muy generalizado.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> ¿Nos podrías explicar entonces cómo extraían metales preciosos hace 10 años que el oro valía casi la cuarta parte? Creo que incluso en 2008 el precio del petróleo estaba más alto que ahora y el oro más bajo.
> 
> No te digo que haya alguna que otra explotación en el límite de rentabilidad, pero dudo que sea algo muy generalizado.



Si puedo, te responderé mejor más tarde (ahora me tengo que ir)

Ahora tienen que gastar más recursos para obtener el mismo metal, las minas cada vez son más profundas y la cantidad de MPs por tonelada excavada es cada vez menor.

El precio de los combustibles es sensiblemente superior al 2008 (no tienes coche?), esos precios se hacen a conveniencia por la subasta platts, que cuando sube el petróleo suben los combustibles y cuando baja el petróleo los mantienen.

Si la demanda del petróleo disminuye en un país, éste se dirige a otro, desde el 2005 se sigue produciendo prácticamente el mismo (ese es otro tema).

Te aclaro una cosa, tampoco creo que se termine el petróleo, lo que pasaes que a futuro costará 2 barriles el obtener 1 y eso es inviable al precio que sea.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Yo pensaba que nos lo decía a los demás xD
> 
> A mí me importa en lo que invierte Fernando, sólo si me sirve para aprender de él. No sé qué beneficio hay en señalar lo que se creen errores...
> 
> ...



Hola, Aro: Es que a nadie le tiene que interesar en lo que yo invierto, tú o el vecino... Lo que sucede es que a este "paleto" es que tiene cierta "fijación" en mí, quizás, porque ya le dí alguna "puntilla", no tan dura como la que le dio el conforero Nico, que aquello sí que fue MEMORABLE. Después de aquello, debiera haberse moderado, pero donde no hay "dignidad" y solo MEDIOCRIDAD pues poco puede esperarse.

Ni cultural ni intelectualmente, nunca llegará a mi "altura" y estoy acostumbrado a torear mejores novillos (este no llega a toro), aunque pueda tener los cuernos muy largos, por tanto no merece una perdida de tiempo como la que ahora le estoy dedicando.

Aro, cualquiera que visite mi perfil, sabe que soy muy seguido, de manera que ese es el "faro" en el que yo me fijo y no por una cuestión de "ego", simplemente, para ver si mis comentarios u opiniones tienen un cierto seguimiento, es decir obviando si es positivo o negativo. Habrás comprobado que soy un tipo dialogante, pero no acepto la argumentación desde el insulto y menos por alguien que para mí es un simple "desecho" humano. Desgraciadamente, uno más...

Gracias por tu comentario y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (10 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Si puedo, te responderé mejor más tarde (ahora me tengo que ir)
> 
> Ahora tienen que gastar más recursos para obtener el mismo metal, las minas cada vez son más profundas y la cantidad de MPs por tonelada excavada es cada vez menor.
> 
> ...



Claro que hay que excavar más profundo, pero... ¿Mucho más profundo?
Yo no creo que estén tan al borde de la rentabilidad como dices.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Es que a nadie le tiene que interesar en lo que yo invierto, tú o el vecino... Lo que sucede es que a este "paleto" es que tiene cierta "fijación" en mí, quizás, porque ya le dí alguna "puntilla", no tan dura como la que le dio el conforero Nico, que aquello sí que fue MEMORABLE. Después de aquello, debiera haberse moderado, pero donde no hay "dignidad" y solo MEDIOCRIDAD pues poco puede esperarse.
> 
> Ni cultural ni intelectualmente, *nunca llegará a mi "altura"* y estoy acostumbrado a torear mejores novillos (este no llega a toro), aunque pueda tener los cuernos muy largos, por tanto no merece una perdida de tiempo como la que ahora le estoy dedicando.
> 
> ...



... te han herido amigo Fernando, no sigas desangrandote!!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ... te han herido amigo Fernando, no sigas desangrandote!!



Hola, Rafacoins: ¿Tú crees? No, una cosa es una "picadura" de mosquito y otra que te sientas herido y menos cuando uno no ve "oponente" y sí "molestia".

Puedo aceptar una derrota "intelectual", eso no es importante, pero es que este no es el caso, pues este "pájaro" no aporta nada, sólo descalificación gratuíta y ninguna aportación interesante, al menos para mí.

Además, es que no sabe ni leer, porque a mí me da lo mismo en lo que invierta cada cual. Sólo expreso mi opinión, facilito información cuando lo considero oportuno, es decir siempre buscando el "positivismo". Sabes que soy "metalero" y contrario a la "criptomoneda", pero también digo que cada cual invierta en lo que estime más oportuno.

Vamos, lo que no es de recibo es recomendar exclusivamente a la gente MP y "criptomonedas". Eso me parece "paranormal", lo que hay que hacer es explicar las cosas y el panorama futuro al que podemos enfrentarnos, de manera que la gente pueda tomar sus propias decisiones al respecto. Eso no haría falta si la mayor parte de la población tuviera en mayor conocimiento de la Economía y menos, por ejemplo, de fútbol.

No, Rafacoins, esta vez te has equivocado, más que "herido" la palabra adecuado es molesto porque no viene a cuento la actitud de semejante sujeto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Claro que hay que excavar más profundo, pero... ¿Mucho más profundo?
> Yo no creo que estén tan al borde de la rentabilidad como dices.



Pues estaría encantado de que me mostrases datos en donde se indique el coste de extracción (actualizado), sería una gran aportación y despejaría muchas dudas...


----------



## Marina (10 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Pues estaría encantado de que me mostrases datos en donde se indique el coste de extracción (actualizado), sería una gran aportación y despejaría muchas dudas...



lei en un informe reciente de una empresa que se dedica a conseguir concesiones de tierras para la extraccion (luego subcontratan la extraccion).
que a partir de 750-800 dolares tenian beneficios. en esos 800 ya entraban los costes de conseguir la concesion.

Aunque supongo que depende mucho de la forma de conseguirlo, las leyes del pais. etc..


----------



## Aro (10 Sep 2013)

Fernando, ten cuidado, que en ocasiones nos creemos el torero y en realidad nos están toreando 

Céntrate que hay cosas más prioritarias que enzarzarse en discusiones infructuosas sólo por defender el honor de un usuario con el que nos hemos identificado.

Por ejemplo esta, que no se me olvida :fiufiu:
A este post, en el que planteaba algunas dudas, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9837030-post1349.html
me respondiste así:


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Te entiendo perfectamente a tí y a Agente Pawneante, pero la Historia es muy explicativa al respecto y ahí ya se "explican" las soluciones a las dudas que os planteáis. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello, pero quizás en algún momento haga una referencia a ello, pero las soluciones son de una "sencillez" tremenda...



¿Que te querías divertir antes un poco? :no: Primero la lección histórica 


Offtopic. Ayer estuve escuchando un audioprograma que hablaba de las profecías de Stormberger. Me resultó graciosa una parte:


> “… Inmediatamente después de esta horrible guerra, llegará un momento en que el dinero no tendrá ningún valor. Por 200 florines ni siquiera un pan estará disponible, y sin embargo no habrá hambruna. El dinero se hará de hierro y el oro se convierte en algo tan valioso que, por unas monedas de oro se podrá comprar una pequeña granja. “


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> lei en un informe reciente de una empresa que se dedica a conseguir concesiones de tierras para la extraccion (luego subcontratan la extraccion).
> que a partir de 750-800 dolares tenian beneficios. en esos 800 ya entraban los costes de conseguir la concesion.
> 
> Aunque supongo que depende mucho de la forma de conseguirlo, las leyes del pais. etc..



He encontrado este dato del forero aceitunator rex: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9010024-post1821.html


Hay diversos costes desde Argentina (US$312/oz), hasta South Africa (US$1,141/oz).

La cuestión es que el más barato es Argentina pero apenas si produce oro, mientras Sudáfrica tiene entre el 11,7 al 7,7 del pastel desde el 2005 al 2011.

En 1970 era el mayor productor con el 67,7 de la producción mundial (aunque en los 70s producía 46 toneladas y ahora no baja de las 200).

Se tendría que sacar un media con los mayores productores...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Fernando, ten cuidado, que en ocasiones nos creemos el torero y en realidad nos están toreando
> 
> Céntrate que hay cosas más prioritarias que enzarzarse en discusiones infructuosas sólo por defender el honor de un usuario con el que nos hemos identificado.
> 
> ...



Hola, Aro, Bueno, está claro que lo tuyo no es la Toreo, porque el simil no es muy adecuado. Uno cuando está "instruido" sabe cuándo es él quien controla y cuando no, pero en lo que sí tienes razón es en el "concepto": es una tarea inútil hacer caso a insensateces y es mejor utilizar el tiempo de mejor manera.

Sin embargo, antes de seguir, dejar claro que las "cornadas" suelen darlse en la vida real y no en las chorradas que se puedan vertir en un foro y más cuando éste pierde "seriedad".

Mira, Aro, la Historia nos enseña mucho y nos dice cuál ha sido la "evolución" del "dinero" y los parámetros podrían ser idénticos en según qué escenarios futuros.

Empecemos por lo más básico, y a lo que me he referido en muchas ocasiones, y es la despensa. ¿Por qué? Pues en el comienzo de los tiempos, y luego a lo largo de la Historia hasta nuestros días, lo que se ha utilizado como "dinero" ha sido el TRUEQUE, pues la gente necesitaba intercambiar las cosas.

Al principio, el Trueque suele funcionar, básicamente por necesidad, pero luego uno se da cuenta de la gran complejidad que presenta, aparte del desgaste de tiempo y energía. Tan simple como ponerse de acuerdo con el valor de las cosas. Un ejemplo: ¿Cuántos pollos y en qué estado pueden valer una vaca y, lógicamente, el estado de la misma?

No obstante, ello no ha sido impedimento para que luego aparecieran "medios de pago" y ahí entraban los costales de sal, cabezas de ganado, cereales, arroz, té, cobre, etc. Pero, al final, acabaron imponiéndose los Metales Preciosos y por algo tan sencillo y simple como que son fácilmente valuables, durables y transportables. Y sólo hacia falta una balanza para medir el peso del metal.

En caso de colapso, y vamos a ponernos en el peor de los escenarios, las cosas tampoco tendrian porqué ser diferentes, podría seguirse este mismo proceso o alterado parcialmente.

En cuanto a la "convertibilidad" de los MP en moneda de intercambio "aceptada" eso ya sucedió en el pasado. Mira, en la Historia de nuestro Imperio, es conocido que, por necesidades de moneda fraccionada
el Real de a 8 Español fue cortados físicamente en cuatro u ocho trozos. ¿Qué impide hacer lo mismo con una moneda de una onza?

Respecto a la parte final de tu comentario, conozco a Matthias Stormberger, pero la verdad es que no he profundizado en el personaje. Sí, en cambio, con un contemporáneo suyo y que es muy conocido: Julio Verne. Bien, éste es conocido por sus novelas, que no predicciones, pero curiosamente ha acertado el futuro de forma mucho más clara y visible que otros "profetas". Mira, por ejemplo, lo que escribió en "París en el Siglo XX"... Eso sí que es "acertar".

Yo prefiero buscar analogías entre nuestro tiempo y la Caída del Imperio Romano. Y esto te lo tengo pendiente y miraré de editarlo a lo largo de esta noche porque sino tendrás que esperar un tiempo ya que mañana empiezo vacaciones y entraré en el foro muy poco, aunque nunca se sabe...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2013)

¿No aprendereis nunca?

*El avaro y el oro
*Un avaro vendió todo lo que tenía de más y compró una pieza de oro, la cual enterró en la tierra a la orilla de una vieja pared y todos los días iba a mirar el sitio. 

Uno de sus vecinos observó sus frecuentes visitas al lugar y decidió averiguar que pasaba. Pronto descubrió lo del tesoro escondido, y cavando, tomó la pieza de oro, robándosela. 

El avaro, a su siguiente visita encontró el hueco vacío y jalándose sus cabellos se lamentaba amargamente. 

Entonces otro vecino, enterándose del motivo de su queja, lo consoló diciéndole: 

- Da gracias de que el asunto no es tan grave. Ve y trae una piedra y colócala en el hueco. Imagínate entonces que el oro aún está allí. Para ti será lo mismo que aquello sea o no sea oro, ya que de por sí no harías nunca ningún uso de él.

Midas, el oro y la maldición de la avaricia


----------



## maragold (11 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿No aprendereis nunca?
> 
> *El avaro y el oro
> *Un avaro vendió todo lo que tenía de más y compró una pieza de oro, la cual enterró en la tierra a la orilla de una vieja pared y todos los días iba a mirar el sitio.
> ...



Coño, un cuento redactado por un castuzo.
Lo que tienes que hacer con tus ahorros es meterlos en bonos a 50 años!
O mejor, en depósitos al 1%!!!
:bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Será un gusto leerte cuando dispongas de tiempo.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, Aro: En un anterior comentario ya me había referido a que había observado varias "pautas" que siguen un "patrón" que podría considerarse similar entre las circunstancias que propiciaron la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente y que podrían llevarnos por el mismo camino en nuestra civilización Occidental. Muy por encima destacaría estos elementos:

- Una de las principales causas de la Caída del Imperio Romano fue el "desinterés" de sus ciudadanos en involucrarse en la defensa del Imperio, es decir en no alistarse en el Ejército, de manera que éste acabó siendo totalmente compuesto por mercenarios bárbaros. Y a los que había que pagar sí o sí... Ya volveremos sobre ello más tarde.

Bien, ¿qué sucede en Occidente hoy en día? Pues, más de lo mismo. Los ejércitos están formados por "profesionales", que son en la práctica más "mercenarios" que soldados patrios. Luego, en los ejércitos hay cada vez más integrantes de otras nacionalidades o razas.

- En Roma se produjo una fuerte caída de la natalidad y como resultado la población romana disminuyó considerablemente, lo que propició que al final fueran una minoría dentro de la población y que, en su mayor parte, era esclava.

En Occidente se está siguiendo la misma "pauta"... Quizás, no haya "esclavos", aunque se está imponiendo un tipo de sociedad que, de seguir así, podríamos considerar "esclavista" en el futuro.

- Las olas migratorias de los bárbaros que llegaron a Roma fueron, al principio, más como "inmigrantes" que como pueblos invasores. Aparte del "colorismo" que ya presentaba la sociedad romana en esos tiempos.

Qué nos encontramos en Occidente, pues más de lo mismo: caída de la natalidad que se "compensa" con una población inmigrante con alta natalidad que trae y mantiene su propia cultura original (no sé, aquí recuerdo el Plan Kalergi...).

- El Circo y los Juegos en roma llegaron a suponer la tercera parte de los ingresos del Imperio. Circo y Pan = No sublevación de la plebe.

¿Y aquí? Pues el mismo "control": una civilización que se basa mucho en el entretenimiento, de manera que la gente está "ocupada" viendo la TV, fútbol. videojuegos, Internet, etc. Estas "tareas" son = "neutralización".

- Entramos en la parte más interesante y es cuando el Imperio Romano empieza a devaluar salvajemente a su moneda, rebajando la Plata en aleación, y por tanto el valor de la misma. Por tanto, menos ingresos fiscales, que trajeron una Hiperinflación brutal. El resultado fue una drástica disminución del comercio, seguido de un proceso de caos social, político, económico y financiero. Como remate final ya no había Oro para pagar a los mercenarios bárbaros y éstos, finalmente, decidieron acabar con la relación "contractual"...

Aquí todos sabemos que se han sobrepasado de largo los limites "tolerables" en cuanto a la producción "artificial" de liquidez: las famosas QE, emisiones masivas de deuda pública y privada, etc. Todo en aras de conseguir "rescatar" a un sistema financiero podrido y, por tanto, insostenible.
Lo que se denomina en algunos círculos financieros como "trampa de la liquidez", es decir la "congelación" de la masa monetaria, es lo que está permitiendo que las tasas "oficiales" de inflación no deriven en la temida Hiperinflación. Cualquiera que haya analizado el aumento de la inflación histórica y "real" de la inflación desde 1971 (abolición del Patrón Oro) sabe de lo que estoy hablando...

- En Roma, al final, casi ningún ciudadno romano trabajaba. Eran mantenidos por el Imperio y por la gran masa "productiva" esclavista. Es este contexto cuando se entiende la importancia que adquirió el Pan y Circo. Y también cuál fue el "desenlace" de todo ello.

En Occidente, aún se trabaja bastante, aunque todavía "quieren" más... Sin embargo, arrastramos una lacra y es una gran masa de población parada y subsidiada. Por otro lado, el Sistema ha "descuidado" (¿a propósito?) este tema y encima lo ha agravado con el tema de la tecnificación y la deslocalización de empresas a países del Tercer Mundo, especialmente a China...

En fin, Aro, podría enumerarte muchas más cosas, pero estas breves "pinceladas" te harán "pensar" y verás que hay bastantes "paralelismos" entre aquello y esto. Bueno, espero que te haya resultado de interés.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 02:25 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Coño, un cuento redactado por un castuzo.
> Lo que tienes que hacer con tus ahorros es meterlos en bonos a 50 años!
> O mejor, en depósitos al 1%!!!
> :bla:



Hola, Maragold: Hay que tener de "todo" un poco... Yo estoy seguro de que tú también lo haces, puesto que "apostar" a un solo activo es contraproducente y eso se podría hacer conociendo el futuro y me parece que por aquí sólo hacemos "prospecciones". Luego, el tiempo dirá si "acertadas" o no...

Y una frase de S. Bernardo: "Avaricia es vivir en la pobreza por miedo a la pobreza."

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (11 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Coño, un cuento redactado por un castuzo.
> Lo que tienes que hacer con tus ahorros es meterlos en bonos a 50 años!
> O mejor, en depósitos al 1%!!!
> :bla:



Hay que mirarlo de varias formas, y es que el dinero (sea oro o monedas) sólo se aprovecha gastándolo o al menos invirtiéndolo en algo que puedas usar. Un lingote es algo estático, sólo sirve para tener en un cajón. Una moneda ya es algo más diferente, es coleccionable. Y están también las joyas, que según cuesten, tienen más o menos riesgo de que te las quiten, pero también es una forma de disfrutar el dinero pudiendo recuperar luego su valor (si te gusta llevar joyas).

Otro aspecto a valorar es que no conviene ensimismarse mucho con lo que tienes ahorrado.

A mi me parece una reflexión interesante.


----------



## maragold (11 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Hay que mirarlo de varias formas, y es que el dinero (sea oro o monedas) sólo se aprovecha gastándolo o al menos invirtiéndolo en algo que puedas usar. Un lingote es algo estático, sólo sirve para tener en un cajón. Una moneda ya es algo más diferente, es coleccionable. Y están también las joyas, que según cuesten, tienen más o menos riesgo de que te las quiten, pero también es una forma de disfrutar el dinero pudiendo recuperar luego su valor (si te gusta llevar joyas).
> 
> Otro aspecto a valorar es que no conviene ensimismarse mucho con lo que tienes ahorrado.
> 
> A mi me parece una reflexión interesante.



Me vas a decir a mí lo que es mover dinero, que tengo una empresa... ;-)

El oro protege parte de los activos que tengas, sobre todo si la posibilidad de que el modelo fiduciario se vaya al garete es alta.

Fernando: diversificar sí, por supuesto. Pero bonos estatales y depósitos vergonzosos... como que no... :cook:


----------



## Aro (11 Sep 2013)

Los bonos ahora empiezan a debilitarse, hasta hace poco han sido una excelente inversión.

Una duda sobre otro metal. He leído que las Mapple de plata, debido a su gran pureza, cogen manchas después de un tiempo. ¿Sabéis si esto es así? ¿En plata habéis buscado refugio también? ¿En qué forma os gusta guardar este metal?

Fernando, ya tengo ganas de ver las analogías con la transición del Imperio romano


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

# Agente Pwneante: Entiendo la respuesta de maragold dentro del "contexto" en que lo hace. En el foro ya empiezo a conocer a algunos foreros... Por otro lado, está claro que no hay que obsesionarse en el ahorro, quizás el problema estriba más en evitar que te lo roben por vía estatal...

# maragold: Las "posibilidades" de inversión cada vez están más acotadas y se está robando al ahorrador desde el propio Sistema. Y eso lo sabes tú mejor que yo


En cuanto a los bonos estatales y depósitos nacionales, de acuerdo en que no son recomendables, pero no veo yo tampoco muchas opciones al respecto. ¿Quiénes tenían su dinero en Chipre o Grecia podían pensar lo que acabó sucediendo con sus ahorros? Mira, actualmente, sólo tengo bonos en mis Planes de Pensiones y aquí poco se puede hacer, porque te diría que la mayor parte de los que existen en nuestro país están posicionados en deuda pública española. Y las dos gestoras que me los llevan pertenecen a entidades financieras extranjeras. Los Bonos de RF privada me los he quitado este año, pero en mis Planes sí que estoy bien "pillado"... Eso no quita para que haya seguido colocando dinero en ellos, de la misma manera que hace un par de días volví a comprar monedas de Plata Premium. Se trata de "diversificar" y de la mejor manera que cada cual sepa.

# Aro: El comentario sobre las "analogías" romanas lo tienes en un comentario anterior al tuyo, realizado a las 02:17 y es el #1409 (permalink). Es normal que en las Maple Leaf aparezcan lo que se llaman "manchas de leche", pero vamos tampoco es un "problema", ya que la Plata sigue siendo Plata de la misma pureza. Se pueden limpiar, pero no es de mi gusto, aunque se conservan bastante bien en los tubos diseñados para ellas y con una especie de "sobrecitos" antihumedad. Los tubos los puedes encontrar en el conforero necho (en el hilo de compra y venta de MP entre foreros) y sobre la conservación recuerdo comentarios del conforero fff. 

De todas formas, aparte de las Maple Leaf, tienes otras monedas de Plata de precio parecido y pureza parecida, que no igual, y ahí entran las Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé, etc. Un poco más caras son las Libertades, Eagles, etc. Luego, ya viene el Premium y aquí, evidentemente, se paga un sobreprecio y que no es aconsejable para el que va exclusivamente por la Plata.

Saludos a los tres.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Sep 2013)

Fernando, muy interesante tu comentario sobre la analogia entre el imperio romano y occidente. 

Le añadiria un aspecto comun que es el que ilustra el suguiente grafico: el crecimiento del estado, de la administracion, hasta consumir la mayoria de la riqueza que se produce. O en terminos mas populares: "no hay pan para tanto chorizo".







Es de un articulo que se colgo en este hilo hace tiempo y que esta en mi toplist de articulos educativos: 

Aprendiendo de la Historia | Ciclo Inversor

Edito: estaba releyendo la imagen y realmente es clarificadora, alguien puede dudar de que estemos en la fase 5? "RECORTES. Abandono de objetivos. Proteccion de privilegios. Soluciones a corto plazo."


----------



## fff (11 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Aprendiendo de la Historia | Ciclo Inversor



Que pasaria con esta web y knownuthin... ? En febrero dejaron de ilustrarnos...


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2013)

Como pasatiempo intelectual y literario,comparar los Romanos (una civilizacion de hace 2000años) y Weimar esta muy bien y es muy bonito.

Siempre queda simpatico poner fotos de las carretas de billetes de Weimar,y que si una barra de pan valia tal y bla bla

De esos tiempos,algun parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
La tecnologia,la inmediatez la intercomunicacion de los mercado,el pulsar una tecla y crear un billon,pulsar otra y eliminar el 59% de deuda,eso es el presente,y no tiene nada que ver con los Romanos.

La flexibilidad e inmediatez y la plasticidad de el sistema financiero actual es como una hydra,que le cortas una cabeza y salen 2.

No va a caer nada.No habra colapso.Algunos os sorprendereis amargamente cuando veais que la solucion era tan simple como darle a la tecla de reset.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como pasatiempo intelectual y literario,comparar los Romanos (una civilizacion de hace 2000años) y Weimar esta muy bien y es muy bonito.
> 
> Siempre queda simpatico poner fotos de las carretas de billetes de Weimar,y que si una barra de pan valia tal y bla bla
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Sep 2013)

Colapso, reset, civilizaciones...el oro va asociado a otros valores tambien

Coleccionismo

Inversión

Refugio

Seguridad

Y el ser metalero no es obice a ser inversor de otras carteras, como bitcoin, bolsa, fondos, deuda, ladrillo, arte...el oro es algo mas que una inversión, yo ni me planteo jamas si puedo vender nada del mismo.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (11 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> No va a caer nada.No habra colapso.Algunos os sorprendereis amargamente cuando veais que la solucion era tan simple como darle a la tecla de reset.



Simple es, otra cosa es que sea fácil... no creo que quien tenga deudas pendientes de cobrar se conformase con eso.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero:

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: Excelente imagen, a eso voy, todos los enanos están creciendo, es como decir que se junta el hambre y las ganas de comer.

Tampoco dudo de que estemos en la Fase 5.

Por desgracia creo que la empresa en la que trabajo va en la Fase 4, aunque tengo un poco más de margen el resultado es inevitable :S

Tormenta perfecta:

- Riesgo latente de que estalle una guerra de proporciones nunca antes vistas (que aunque a veces parece más bien una escenificación entre políticos, el botón para iniciarla esta ahí y sólo falta un loco que la inicie [ó un false flag creíble]).

- Estamos al límite de explotación de recursos naturales (incluyendo energía)

- Tenemos una crisis mundial que no tiene pinta de tener fin (que más bien es crisis sitémica, pero bueno de alguna manera se le ha de llamar)

- Corrupción Política a niveles nunca vistos (en forma generalizada mundialmente hablando)

- Medio ambiente más dañado que nunca (junto con un daño en Fukushima irreparable esperando a empeorar en cualquier momento)

- Negacionismo y pasotismo a niveles nunca vistos, incluso una oleada fanboyera (CMs a sueldo) que buscan cualquier medio donde se dice lo contrario de lo establecido para contradecir con chorradas.

- Se ha vuelto mucho más cara la organización que lo que se hace (tu imagen lo refleja perfectamente).

En fin, por ahora son las que se me ocurren, pero sí que las cosas están mucho peor.

Vivimos momentos muy interesantes y estamos en el lado de los borregos :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Quizás, ya lo conozcas, pero si no es así te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a la "Teoría del ciclo largo", de Kondrátiev, que es más conocido en Occidente como Kondratieff. Le cayó tan "bien" a Stalin que mandó fusilarlo en 1938...

Bien, de acuerdo a su teoría, ahora estaríamos en la época "invernal" y cuyo resultado final es el siguiente: recesión deflacionaria o una depresión. La deuda es repudiada por bancos y empresas. Por lo general, suele producirse alguna crisis bancaria, quiebras, un aumento de las ejecuciones bancarias, al igual que un descontento social masivo. Durante ese "invierno" se recomiendan el Oro y la liquidez como inversión.

Algunos han identificado "inviernos" anteriores en 1835-1844, 1875-1896, 1929-1949. El actual habría comenzado en el año 2000...

Hola, Refinanciado: Sobre la parte final de tu comentario, de "libre" interpretación, te dejo estas dos frases:

- "Somos una raza de borregos y otros son los dueños del pasto." George Carlin (muy recomendable este cómico ya fallecido)

- "Gente mucha; hombres pocos." Diógenes

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (11 Sep 2013)

> - Corrupción Política a niveles nunca vistos (en forma generalizada mundialmente hablando)



¿A niveles nunca vistos? Bueno, si, porque antes no se veía con tanta facilidad.

Pero corrupción en España siempre ha habido bastante. Lo que ha cambiado es la visibilidad.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> ¿A niveles nunca vistos? Bueno, si, porque antes no se veía con tanta facilidad.
> 
> Pero corrupción en España siempre ha habido bastante. Lo que ha cambiado es la visibilidad.



Menciono a nivel mundial, ya sé que aquí es un país de castuzos, enchufados y CMs de siempre.

La verdad es que me estoy planteando el no responderte, sólo criticas lo que se escribe y no aportas datos interesantes ó al menos que avalen lo que dices.

¿Has encontrado algo sobre el coste de extracción del oro?

¿Puedes demostrar que la termodinámica y la entropía están equivocadas?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Menciono a nivel mundial, ya sé que aquí es un país de castuzos, enchufados y CMs de siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me estoy planteando el no responderte, sólo criticas lo que se escribe y no aportas datos interesantes ó al menos que avalen lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: Siempre ha habido corrupción e imagino que desde los principios de los tiempos... Ahora bien, en España, NUNCA se ha visto nada igual y ya tengo una cierta edad. A nivel mundial, ya es para CAGARSE, a fin de cuentas nosotros sólo somos una "provincia" del Imperio...

La verdad, y te lo digo por experiencia personal, si en el diálogo con algún forero no encuentras "contrapartida", mejor pasa de él. Este foro debiera servir para debatir de forma "constructiva", por tanto lo que se aparte de ese senda no tiene sentido. Te ahorrarás muchos "cabreos" y te dará la sensación de perder el tiempo. Tus aportaciones, a mi juicio, son interesantes y, por tanto, busca la "positividad" y huye de aquello que te proporcione "mal rollo".
Ayer, Aro, me dio una "lección" en este sentido...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (11 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Menciono a nivel mundial, ya sé que aquí es un país de castuzos, enchufados y CMs de siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me estoy planteando el no responderte, sólo criticas lo que se escribe y no aportas datos interesantes ó al menos que avalen lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Si no quieres responderme, no me respondas, nadie te obliga.

Yo sólo digo que no creo que "estemos en el fin". Es mi punto de vista personal.

Pero no me tomes como alguien "del otro bando", porque no lo soy. No soy un enviado del gobierno ni de nadie, símplmente expreso mi opinión. En el caso de la extracción del oro no creo que se haya vuelto tan cara en el lapso de 10 años, porque sería suponer que los costes estuvieron estables durante décadas (no cuento épocas antiguas con técnicas más rudimentarias) y de repente se disparan en 10 años. Es cuestión de intentar dibujar una gráfica en papel.

Tampoco me creo las hipótesis agoreras del blog ese de Oil Crash, porque a poco que entiendas de ingeniería te das cuenta de que retuerce mucho las ideas para ofrecer una imagen, como afirmar que los generadores usan imanes permanentes de forma común, cuando más bien lo normal es usar campos magnéticos creados con bobinas. O lo de lavar los paneles... si estos se abaratan mucho como para poner miles y miles, llegará un momento en que no interese tenerles tan pulcros.

Que no te digo que no sean necesarias algunas "reformas energéticas", empezando por recuperar el ferrocarril como modo principal de transporte (después de décadas de cierres propiciados por un petróleo barato) o aprovechar más algunos procesos naturales (energía geotérmica, uso de energía solar para calentar agua...), pero de ahí a haber un "apocalípsis energético" hay mucho. Pero bueno, esto último es de otro hilo, ya lo buscaré.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Si no quieres responderme, no me respondas, nadie te obliga.



Me parece perfecto, lo tomaré muy en cuenta de hoy en adelante.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que no creo que "estemos en el fin". Es mi punto de vista personal.



Y muy respetable, lo que pasa es que normalmente cuando se plantea algo, se acompañan con algunas referencias y links para documentar mejor la opinión.

Es normal que alguien no esté de acuerdo, pero lo suyo (si se quiere discrepar) es leerse la información y sacar conclusiones propias, adjuntando alguna otra información que confirme el error ó que apoye la nueva opinión.

A mí me parece de negar o discrepar la cosas así como así, es más propio de pataleta negacionista sin ningún fundamento.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Pero no me tomes como alguien "del otro bando", porque no lo soy. No soy un enviado del gobierno ni de nadie, símplmente expreso mi opinión. En el caso de la extracción del oro no creo que se haya vuelto tan cara en el lapso de 10 años, porque sería suponer que los costes estuvieron estables durante décadas (no cuento épocas antiguas con técnicas más rudimentarias) y de repente se disparan en 10 años. Es cuestión de intentar dibujar una gráfica en papel.



¿Y el coste de la vida no ha subido desde entonces?, Recuerdo que en el 2002 yo llenaba el carrito de la compra (incluyendo cosas no esenciales) con 50 o 60€ (y no estoy tomando en cuenta el cambio de pesetas a euros porque sino, seguramente con 30 o 40€ habría suficiente), y ahora como mínimo gasto entre 90 y 100€ sin llenarlo y sin incluir cosas no esenciales (sino me llega a los 150€)

Ahora piensa que antes la producción era muy modesta comparada con la de hoy, mira el dato en un post mío anterior en donde Sudáfrica era el mayor productor (con el 67,7% del total) y producía 47 toneladas, ahora produce más de 200 toneladas y sólo produce el 7,7% del total. Eso requiere mucho más inversión y recursos, sumando que la tonelada de tierra en bruto contiene cada vez menos oro. 




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Tampoco me creo las hipótesis agoreras del blog ese de Oil Crash, porque a poco que entiendas de ingeniería te das cuenta de que retuerce mucho las ideas para ofrecer una imagen, como afirmar que los generadores usan imanes permanentes de forma común, cuando más bien lo normal es usar campos magnéticos creados con bobinas. O lo de lavar los paneles... si estos se abaratan mucho como para poner miles y miles, llegará un momento en que no interese tenerles tan pulcros.



Con estas líneas demuestro que no te lees la información que adjunto y la criticas sin saber (o lees lo que te conviene), te pondré un extracto sobre ese "blog agorero" así tal cual:

Los límites de las energías renovables: materiales

_"Estos metales se usan para hacer los imanes permanentes que hacen que esas turbinas alcancen los 3 y hasta los 5 MW de potencia. Por cierto que también se usan en los imanes permanentes de los motores eléctricos (por el mismo motivo, la eficiencia), así que si China pretende acompañar semejante despliegue energético con uno automovilístico de varias decenas, quizá centenares, de millones de vehículos eléctricos, la conclusión es clara: no va a haber neodimio, terbio ni disprosio más que para China durante los próximos 10 años. Eso va a suponer un golpe severo para la industria de aerogeneradores occidental; se podrán seguir haciendo aerogeneradores, sí, pero su potencia será radicalmente inferior, volveremos a los diseños de hasta 1 MW de potencia."_

_"El artículo de Jack Lifton no lo comenta, pero es bien conocido que las placas fotovoltaicas de mayor rendimiento también usan tierras raras, como el telurio. Es de esperar que el movimiento de China no sólo afecta a los aerogeneradores, sino a todas las energías renovables y a las de origen solar en particular. Es por los mismos argumentos previsible que habrá un estrangulamiento de materiales en los próximos años también para las placas solares de todo tipo. Para terminarlo de agravar, la falta de comprensión de la mentalidad de los chinos hace creer a los líderes occidentales que China retiene la materia prima para ganar más dinero comercializando el producto con mayor valor añadido. No es así. China quiere todo para sí, porque sabe que sin energía no hay producción."_

_"Todo esto nos lleva a que, cuando hagamos planes de futuro sobre el despliegue a gran escala de las energías renovables, debamos pararnos a pensar de dónde van a salir los materiales, y si quizá no deberíamos considerar instalar generadores de menor potencia pero con materiales más accesibles (si es que se puede considerar que el cobre es accesible), o como mínimo reciclables. No porque queramos, sino porque no nos quedará más remedio. Lo que sucede es que si hacemos eso, las cuentas de balance energético, que ya no salían, se nos arruinan por completo."_

Y es que este hombre no es nada agorero, de hecho está omitiendo muchísimas variables reales que pueden empeorar aún más las previsiones (por ejemplo, está presuponiendo que habrá cobre suficiente para fabricar aerogeneradores), por eso te digo que leas bien.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Que no te digo que no sean necesarias algunas "reformas energéticas", empezando por recuperar el ferrocarril como modo principal de transporte (después de décadas de cierres propiciados por un petróleo barato) o aprovechar más algunos procesos naturales (energía geotérmica, uso de energía solar para calentar agua...), pero de ahí a haber un "apocalípsis energético" hay mucho. Pero bueno, esto último es de otro hilo, ya lo buscaré.



La cuestión es que a fecha de hoy NO SE HA HECHO NADA por parte de los dirigentes, es como cuando comenzó la crisis, presuponíamos que los políticos tendrían y harían las medidas suficientes para evitarla, pero -a fecha de hoy- lo único que han demostrado es que no tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que hacen (o quizás sí y nos lo ocultan).

Y a cada día que pasa, damos otra palada en el agujero haciéndolo más profundo, eso nos da como consecuencia que cada vez será más difícil salir de ésta.

El link que te adjunto tiene fecha del jueves, 26 de agosto de 2010 y lejos de solucionarse, ahora estamos mucho peor que cuando lo escribió.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Siempre ha habido corrupción e imagino que desde los principios de los tiempos... Ahora bien, en España, NUNCA se ha visto nada igual y ya tengo una cierta edad. A nivel mundial, ya es para CAGARSE, a fin de cuentas nosotros sólo somos una "provincia" del Imperio...
> 
> La verdad, y te lo digo por experiencia personal, si en el diálogo con algún forero no encuentras "contrapartida", mejor pasa de él. Este foro debiera servir para debatir de forma "constructiva", por tanto lo que se aparte de ese senda no tiene sentido. Te ahorrarás muchos "cabreos" y te dará la sensación de perder el tiempo. Tus aportaciones, a mi juicio, son interesantes y, por tanto, busca la "positividad" y huye de aquello que te proporcione "mal rollo".
> Ayer, Aro, me dio una "lección" en este sentido...
> ...



A eso voy Fernando, nunca había sido tan legal y descarado a nivel global, claro siempre se ha mirado a los gobernantes de países del 3er mundo como los corruptos de siempre (así se justificaba que fueran tan mal), pero ahora por cualquier lugar que mires hay corrupción.

Incluso del Bruselas, ahí ni te imaginas las movidas que hay (y en su mayoría no son españoles precisamente).

Creo que es parte del plan NWO, si mal no recuerdo, hay alguna parte de éste en el que la gente estaría tan decepcionada de los políticos que aceptaría otro tipo de gobierno más democrático (junto con otros motivos).

Te doy las gracias a ti y a Aro, es importante no perder el rumbo, al fin y al cabo, recordar viejos conceptos y reafirmar nuestras ideas nunca está de más.

Saludos.

P.S. Que putada, no puedo thankearte este post, no sé lo que sucede, de cualquier manera, gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Te aconsejo a ti y a quienes puedan estar interesados que os paséis por el Hilo Oficial del Oro donde fran69 ha colocado un muy interesante post y que conecta con lo que acabas de comentar.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Te aconsejo a ti y a quienes puedan estar interesados que os paséis por el Hilo Oficial del Oro donde fran69 ha colocado un muy interesante post y que conecta con lo que acabas de comentar.
> 
> Saludos.



Va a colacion de la invasión de siria

Tiene petróleo y gas, NO tiene deuda con FMI, una estructura bancaria al servicio del ciudadano...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Va a colacion de la invasión de siria
> 
> Tiene petróleo y gas, NO tiene deuda con FMI, una estructura bancaria al servicio del ciudadano...



En "Plata": los mismos "motivos" utilizados para invadir y destrozar países como Irak, Afganistán y Libia... ¡QUE ASCO!


----------



## Aro (11 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Te aconsejo a ti y a quienes puedan estar interesados que os paséis por el Hilo Oficial del Oro donde fran69 ha colocado un muy interesante post y que conecta con lo que acabas de comentar.
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos pues. Además quizá es un hilo más apropiado para hablar de lo que no sea el precio del oro.

Ya me he puesto al día, he visto las analogías romanas y tengo pendiente el link cicloinversor.com.

Gracias compañeros.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Con estas líneas demuestro que no te lees la información que adjunto y la criticas sin saber (o lees lo que te conviene), te pondré un extracto sobre ese "blog agorero" así tal cual:
> 
> Los límites de las energías renovables: materiales
> 
> ...



Te responderé aquí para no desviar más el tema:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-rentabilidad-de-energia-eolica-2013-a-6.html

Pero a modo de resumen diré que existen muchas tecnologías y los motores/generadores con imanes permanentes es una de ellas. El blog lo plantea como si se fuera a acabar la energía renovable por no poder construir motores con imanes permanentes.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_de_imanes_permanentes

Y las placas solares, más de lo mismo, lo importante es lo que cuesta cada kw producido, no el rendimiento en kw por metro cuadrado. Si una placa solar es un poco menos eficiente por no tener X no pasa nada si el precio es barato. Pero ya está el otro hilo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Sep 2013)

Bajada importante del oro a esta hora, 1340 USD la onza.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Te responderé aquí para no desviar más el tema:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-rentabilidad-de-energia-eolica-2013-a-6.html



Me parece perfecto, pero de antemano te digo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo. Yo digo que no hay disponibles medios suficientes para instalar energías renovables a gran escala (tiempo, materias primas, energía, dinero, etc.) y que su implantación (en caso de tener la cabezonería de llevarla a cabo) apenas si cubriría la demanda actual de energía ni tampoco retornaría la energía consumida para su instalación en poco tiempo.

Y creo que tu intentas decirme que es técnicamente viable la utilización de energías renovables, cosa que en ningún momento he negado (ni el "blog agorero" tampoco), pero una cosa es utilizarla como "complemento de" y otra intentar sustituir los combustibles fósiles con ellas.

Pero su implantación será muy limitada (respecto a la demanda energética actual) y se tendrá que hacer escalonadamente en mucho tiempo.




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Pero a modo de resumen diré que existen muchas tecnologías y los motores/generadores con imanes permanentes es una de ellas. El blog lo plantea como si se fuera a acabar la energía renovable por no poder construir motores con imanes permanentes.
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_de_imanes_permanentes



Dime por favor en que parte de los links que adjunté dice tal cosa, lo vuelvo a repetir para que quede más claro:

_"Eso va a suponer un golpe severo para la industria de aerogeneradores occidental; *se podrán seguir haciendo aerogeneradores, sí, pero su potencia será radicalmente inferior, volveremos a los diseños de hasta 1 MW de potencia*."_

Y es que encima en el link que me pusiste dice prácticamente lo mismo:

_"Las máquinas de imán permanente son extensivamente usadas en servomotores, accionamientos eléctricos para posicionamiento, robótica, máquinas herramienta, ascensores, etc. *Se han llegado a construir máquinas de una potencia por encima de 1 MW por ejemplo para el accionamiento de submarinos*". _




Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Y las placas solares, más de lo mismo, lo importante es lo que cuesta cada kw producido, no el rendimiento en kw por metro cuadrado. Si una placa solar es un poco menos eficiente por no tener X no pasa nada si el precio es barato. Pero ya está el otro hilo.



No pasa nada, sólo algunos pequeños detalles:

Necesitarás el doble ó el triple de superficie para la instalación de los paneles en España si quieres obtener la misma potencia (recuerda que el "agorero" hico una estimación de la superficie necesaria y sacó la cuenta de 20.000 km cuadrados que sería +- el tamaño de 2 provincias españolas) si baja el rendimiento, recalcula los datos y echa cuentas de la superficie necesaria.

Al aumentar la cantidad de paneles aumenta el coste de mantenimiento y necesidades de materiales para su instalación (1 panel = 1 cable + 1 soporte, 2 paneles 2 cables + 2 soportes).

Y hay muchos más detalles "sin importancia"...

Recuerda que a nivel doméstico eso no supone gran problema (si tienes una buena parcela ó tejado muy grande), pero a los niveles bestiales que propones es muy factor más que importante, decisivo.

Por cierto, a nada que la demanda de paneles suba, lo normal es que suban los precios, si encima se mete por en medio el factor escasez, creo que lo de los paneles baratos nada de nada.

Y bueno, espero tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Agente Pwneante (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Y bueno, espero tu respuesta.
> Saludos



Respecto a los imanes permanentes, no creo que sea imposible construir aerogeneradores de gran potencia con bobinas convencionales. Si las cosas no se pueden hacer de una manera, se harán de otra. Es más, tendría que investigarlo, pero creo que muchos llevan campos magnéticos producidos por bobinas.

Y respecto a las placas solares, sólo con que el gobierno dejase de tocar las narices a la energía solar (primero quitando primas, luego poniendo primas negativas) veríamos cómo evolucionaría en poco tiempo.

Y respecto al oro, la energía solar va a reducir un poco los costes, puesto que muchas empresas optarán por hacer la electrólisis con energía solar. Es cuestión de tiempo. Esto me parece positivo, porque si abarata los costes, permitirá que se pueda extraer más oro, y si hay más oro, el precio será más estable de cara a usarlo como reserva de dinero.


Desde luego que tenemos puntos de vista muy diferentes.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Bajada importante del oro a esta hora, 1340 USD la onza.



Vaya "añito" que llevamos con las cotizaciones de los MP... Bueno, para los que vamos a largo tampoco constituye mayor problema, pero lo que es acertar el "timing" cada vez se hace más complejo.

Aunque los precios actuales puedan parecer "baratos", que lo están, hay que tener paciencia. Al Oro pueden llevarlo sin problemas al entorno de los $1280 y la Plata presenta peor gráfico y podría caer hasta los $20.

Lástima, porque hace unos días había comprado unas monedas de Plata, menos mal que eran Premium y soportan mejor las caídas. Sin embargo, estaré atento por si se tocan los niveles citados.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante:

Creo que llegó el momento de dejarlo estar, está claro que ambos tenemos posturas muy distintas, el tiempo dará la razón a quien toque (ó igual a ninguno :; admito que si me dan a elegir, elegiría tu postura sin pensarlo, ya que me gusta mucho más un mundo lleno de abundancia que uno de escasez.

No obstante, si encuentras tecnología que demuestre tus ideas, estaré agradecido que me mantengas informado -esos conocimientos son muy útiles y valiosos-; porque aunque no lo creas, aún tengo esperanza de que haya algúna solución viable al problema energético en que nos enfrentamos.

Y volviendo al tema del oro (como debe ser, lo siento hamijos :fiufiu he visto un nuevo mínimo en US$1325,70, ojalá y tengas razón Fernando y veamos una buena bajada (la jran bajista como dicen los del hilo del IBEX ), aunque creo que se está repitiendo lo mismo que la vez anterior.

Es decir, podremos verlo a US$1280 otra vez pero corremos el riesgo de que el Euro baje nuevamente y lo tendremos al mismo precio (en €) que ahora, creo que la clave está en buscar el equilibrio entre el US Dólar, el Euro y el Oro (y para otros la Plata).

Para mí ya está a tiro para hacer otra comprilla, ya que ahora está un poco por debajo de los 1000€ (igual que la vez anterior), veré a como cierra hoy el Fix, después haré un seguimiento hasta el cierre del NY, si veo una bajada poco consistente, es posible que mañana haga otra comprilla.

Puede estar tambaleandose así durante mucho tiempo (eso espero y deseo), eso me dará tiempo a reunir más capital, puede romper bruscamente hacia abajo y caer hasta los mismo infiernos, entonces sí que cambiaré mi estrategia e iré a muerte (con mayor capital, son mis "reservas" de colores, pero estará justificado su uso con una bajada considerable).

Como dijo en un post nuestro conforero oro y plata forever:

_"Y es mas el vaso siempre medio lleno, cuando suben oro y plata mss aumenta mi patrimonio, si bajan aprovecho a comprar.

Todo ventajas"_ 

Y mira que soy muy pesimista y suelo ver el vaso medio vacío :XX: :XX:

Saludos


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Sep 2013)

Parece que el oro va nuevamente en bajada, ya lleva 15 dias de caida, enhorabuena a todos los metaleros porque podran pronto cargar mas barato.

Yo flipo. Suban o bajen los metales ellos siempre estan contentos


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Agente Pwneante:
> 
> Creo que llegó el momento de dejarlo estar, está claro que ambos tenemos posturas muy distintas, el tiempo dará la razón a quien toque (ó igual a ninguno :; admito que si me dan a elegir, elegiría tu postura sin pensarlo, ya que me gusta mucho más un mundo lleno de abundancia que uno de escasez.
> 
> ...



Vaso medio vacio...

Ayer carge plata en lingote...

Viernes 13 puede que toque oro si continua la bajada

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 17:07 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Parece que el oro va nuevamente en bajada, ya lleva 15 dias de caida, enhorabuena a todos los metaleros porque podran pronto cargar mas barato.
> 
> Yo flipo. Suban o bajen los metales ellos siempre estan contentos



Compra metales seras mas feliz


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

El fix ha cerrado en 1000.080€ :Baile: :Baile:

No ha habido nuevos mínimos, si no hay nuevos mínimos cuando cierre el NY, casi seguro que mañana compro.

oro y plata forever:
Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, has tomado una decisión, enhorabuena, ahora eres poseedor de algo con valor real y no un acreedor de algo que sólo Dios sabe quién coño lo respalda.

Démonos con un canto en los dientes que aún aceptan los papelitos que nos obligan a utilizar para comprar dinero de verdad.

Rafacoins:
Jodidos pero contentos, esta gesta no es para ver quien acumula más papelitos de colores.

Es una forma de protesta contra la mierda de sistema que nos tiene sometidos con el plus de que te permite conservar el valor de tu esfuerzo.

Cuando nos echen a los leones moriremos con una sonrisa en los labios.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El fix ha cerrado en 1000.080€ :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> No ha habido nuevos mínimos, si no hay nuevos mínimos cuando cierre el NY, casi seguro que mañana compro.
> 
> ...



Supongo que los metales estan bien para depende de que perfil y que edad.

En mi caso, prefiero buscar una rentabilidad puesto que me encuentro ahorrando porque necesitare el dinero dentro de unos 5 años. Pero si lo que buscas es tener la pasta guardada deporvida y de "post-deporvida", pues dificilmente encuentres algo mejor que el oro. Supongo que en algun momento de mi vida me lo planteare, pero no ahora.

Ademas, hoy por hoy veo el precio muy inestable, no veo claro que este sea el mejor momento para entrar.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Supongo que los metales estan bien para depende de que perfil y que edad.
> 
> En mi caso, prefiero buscar una rentabilidad puesto que me encuentro ahorrando porque necesitare el dinero dentro de unos 5 años. Pero si lo que buscas es tener la pasta guardada deporvida y de "post-deporvida", pues dificilmente encuentres algo mejor que el oro. Supongo que en algun momento de mi vida me lo planteare, pero no ahora.
> 
> Ademas, hoy por hoy veo el precio muy inestable, no veo claro que este sea el mejor momento para entrar.



No exactamente, la cuestión es tener diversas opciones, de esa manera no tendrías que recurrir a necesitar liquidez de tus MPs.

Nuestro talón de aquiles es la depender del sistema, si poco a poco vas realizando cosas en las cuales dependas menos del sistema, puedes tener MPs y no necesitar venderlos nunca.

Por esa razón destino tan sólo una parte de lo que gano en MPs, junto con cosas para aumentar mi autosuficiencia y otra parte para "seguir la fiesta".

Si por mi fuera, metería todo mi dinero en MPs, pero hoy poy hoy es una temeridad, en cambio, si pega una buena bajada (digamos que volviese a niveles del 2006) sí que metería toda mi pasta en MPs (dejando una liquidez para vivir 1 año ó algo así).

Pero bueno, sueños e ilusiones los tiene cualquiera no? :XX:


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No exactamente, la cuestión es tener diversas opciones, de esa manera no tendrías que recurrir a necesitar liquidez de tus MPs.
> 
> Nuestro talón de aquiles es la depender del sistema, si poco a poco vas realizando cosas en las cuales dependas menos del sistema, puedes tener MPs y no necesitar venderlos nunca.
> 
> ...



Tiempo atras, tuve algo de oro, pero cuando comenzo a subir un poco el diablo me hablo al oido y vendi todo. Ahora mismo tengo K20 y K30 por si se da el milagro algun dia, pero visto lo visto, dentro de unos años las cambiare por lo que valen.

Yo creo que si el precio del oro baja a niveles del 2006, la gente va a vender hasta el perro para comprar metales. Tendrias que esperar 6 meses para que una tienda te traiga una onza de algo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El fix ha cerrado en 1000.080€ :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> No ha habido nuevos mínimos, si no hay nuevos mínimos cuando cierre el NY, casi seguro que mañana compro.



Menuda chiripa hemos tenido, eh?  ... ya nos veíamos despidiendo el tren desde el andén, eh? ... 

No se a que hora cierra NY, pero te agradecería que cuando lo hiciera vuelvas a postear para dar el precio y tu opinión. Todavía no estoy seguro de si será mínimo o no, pero un par de onzas seguro que caen, el resto ya veremos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El fix ha cerrado en 1000.080€ :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> No ha habido nuevos mínimos, si no hay nuevos mínimos cuando cierre el NY, casi seguro que mañana compro.
> 
> ...



Llevo dos dias de carga con suerte la verdad


----------



## Marina (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, has tomado una desición, enhorabuena, ahora eres poseedor de algo con valor real y no un acreedor de algo que sólo Dios sabe quién coño lo respalda.



Curioso, 
un metal de dudosa utilidad, -excepto para los dientes y las pulseras de los gitanos- y cuyo valor es pura especulacion resulta que es un "valor real".

La especulación pura de algo que no produce nada es un valor real... donde hemos llegado...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Menuda chiripa hemos tenido, eh?  ... ya nos veíamos despidiendo el tren desde el andén, eh? ...
> 
> No se a que hora cierra NY, pero te agradecería que cuando lo hiciera vuelvas a postear para dar el precio y tu opinión. Todavía no estoy seguro de si será mínimo o no, pero un par de onzas seguro que caen, el resto ya veremos.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Curioso,
> un metal de dudosa utilidad, -excepto para los dientes y las pulseras de los gitanos- y cuyo valor es pura especulacion resulta que es un "valor real".
> 
> La especulación pura de algo que no produce nada es un valor real... donde hemos llegado...



Dudosa utilización ?

Cuando todos los gobiernos de primer orden

Lo estan almacenando sera por algo, digo.

Es coleccionismo a la vez que refugio

Es como el Bitcoin es una buena inversión presente en mi cartera, pero el oro es algo mas, sigue siendo mi primer y mejor objetivo


----------



## Agente Pwneante (12 Sep 2013)

El oro también tiene algunas utilidades industriales (aunque tal vez reemplazables), como las conexiones de los procesadores.

Y aún así, a mi la utilidad del oro como joyas no me parece despreciable. ¿A caso es más importante la utilidad que pueda tener el tántalo para fabricar un teléfono móvil? Al fin al cabo un teléfono móvil hoy en día es una joya, se compra más pensando en presumir que en su utilidad práctica.

Otra cosa es que el oro pueda estar muy por encima de su valor real... o no. Yo creo que si está demasiado alto, pero es una opinión personal.

PD: no hace falta ser gitano para que te gusten las joyas de oro.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

Acabo de ver un nuevo mínimo a US$1322,10 pero el euro también se está replegando a 1,3293 -después de estar a casi 1,3320, esas "decimillas" también cuentan- dejando la onza a 995,60€ ahora.

Desde el mínimo anterior no ha podido levantar cabeza, parece que no hay fuerza para subir, voy a abortar la misión de cargar más 

Con suerte, los Goldman mañana venderán sus papelitos a mansalva y le dan un descenso cojonudo (si ya sé que estoy soñando :rolleye.

Diréis que soy un rata y que da igual unos pocos euro de diferencia, pero con la bajada de estos días ya me da para una de 20 Francos más y 5,80 gramos de más son 5,80 gramos de más.

Estos días se ha dado una discrepancia en esa regla porque mientras el oro bajaba, el euro subía respecto al dólar, por eso ha corregido tanto el precio en euros.

Espero que el euro aguante un poco más e incluso suba, a ver si continúa esa "discrepancia" y podemos cargar antes de que los anglos lo machaquen e intenten tirarlo hacia abajo.




Rafacoins dijo:


> Tiempo atras, tuve algo de oro, pero cuando comenzo a subir un poco el diablo me hablo al oido y vendi todo. Ahora mismo tengo K20 y K30 por si se da el milagro algun dia, pero visto lo visto, dentro de unos años las cambiare por lo que valen.
> 
> Yo creo que si el precio del oro baja a niveles del 2006, la gente va a vender hasta el perro para comprar metales. Tendrias que esperar 6 meses para que una tienda te traiga una onza de algo



La cuestión es que nosotros los pesqueñines quedamos fácilmente fascinados con los movimientos de los grandes tiburones e intentamos imitarlos.

Para mí es un grave error, los grandes no siguen las tendencias, ellos crean las tendencias y aprovechan los descuidos de los pesqueñines para comérselos.

Lo que debemos hacer (bajo mi punto de vista), es primeramente conseguir sustento a través de un flujo constante de ingresos y aprender a vivir con menos de dichos ingresos para poder guardar ese excedente. 

Y ese excedente es muy poco (en comparación de los grandes) pero constante, por eso debemos centrar esos ahorros en pocas cosas, lo primordial es mantener el poder adquisitivo de él.

Te soy sincero, yo cambiaría los K20 y los K30 por onzas, ahora que esas monedas han cumplido su cometido (seguro anti bajada de plata) lo mejor es conseguir más peso con el mismo dinero. Es lo que voy a hacer, con mis últimos K30 los cambiaré por una de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro.

¿Qué pueden seguir bajando los MPs? evidentemente, pero considero que ahora los metales tienen poco que bajar y mucho que subir.

Tú mismo lo has dicho, si el oro baja a niveles del 2006, todo quisqui se pondría a comprar, entonces tenemos un suelo muy difícil de conseguir.

¿Te parece más viable el del 2008?, yo pienso que tiene más papeletas de ser así, pero no olvidemos que nosotros compramos en euros y cuando hay bajadas cojonudas de oro, el euro baja con la misma intensidad respecto al dólar.

Yo he puesto un rango amplio para comprar y ese es desde 850€ a 1000€, pienso que dentro de esos precios es una buena compra (coste total, incluidas comisiones de vendedor) y se pueden asumir perfectamente bajadas fuera de ese rango.

En la plata (que aún no he llegado a comenzar a comprar) el rango es de 15€ a 20€.




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Menuda chiripa hemos tenido, eh?  ... ya nos veíamos despidiendo el tren desde el andén, eh? ...
> 
> No se a que hora cierra NY, pero te agradecería que cuando lo hiciera vuelvas a postear para dar el precio y tu opinión. Todavía no estoy seguro de si será mínimo o no, pero un par de onzas seguro que caen, el resto ya veremos.



Así es hamijo, vaya suerte hemos tenido, ya me veía sentado en la estación comenzándomela a cascar para no deprimirme tanto ::

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 22:11 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Curioso,
> un metal de dudosa utilidad, -excepto para los dientes y las pulseras de los gitanos- y cuyo valor es pura especulacion resulta que es un "valor real".
> 
> La especulación pura de algo que no produce nada es un valor real... donde hemos llegado...



Sinceramente, espero y nunca te toque ver -ni mucho menos vivir- lo que realmente vale el oro.

Y el oro ya no vale ni para dientes, ahora los hay mucho mas chulis de porcelana (u otro material sintético), ni tampoco la mayoría de las pulseras de los gitanos son de oro, ahora son de chapa ó acero inoxidable.

¿Y sabes por qué? Sencillo, porque ya no se lo pueden permitir.

Sin demanda no hay producción por lo tanto no hay ningún valor en producir NADA 0 patatero.

En cambio, el oro ahí lo tienes, no necesita producir nada porque su valor radica por lo que es y en poseerlo.

¿Tienes oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo soy más "platero", aunque ya compré Oro a unos precios que difícilmente -creo- volveré a ver, al igual que en la Plata: Oro a $600-$800 y Plata a $10...

No sé, pero me cuesta ver a la Plata por debajo de los $18, quizá los perforase en mínimos intradía, pero más allá...

De todas formas, los movimientos que estamos viendo parecen más propios de un "trading" dentro un amplio rango (máximos y mínimos más recientes). Luego, está claro que nosotros somos simples "sardinas" en un mar de "tiburones"...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (12 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> En cambio, el oro ahí lo tienes, no necesita producir nada porque su valor radica por lo que es y en poseerlo.
> 
> ¿Tienes oro?



Y tambien tienes un trozo de hierro, eso no significa nada.
Y si las cosas se ponen mal me parece que tu oro valdra poco mas que unos kilos de patatas.

En todo caso hay cosas que estan ahi y que producen cosas y generan riqueza.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. Estudiante Tesorero: NY cierra a las 22:00, pero es mejor al cierre de los futuros a las 22:15. De todas formas, os veo muy "eufóricos", porque acabo de mirar las cotizaciones de los MP y éstos siguen cayendo. Hace unos minutos el Oro estaba a $1325,50 y la Plata ya ha perdido los $22...



Gracias por informarme de las horas, me las apuntaré en un post-it delante del monitor. Es cierto que estaba muy euforico, al menos yo, pero no por creer que lo de hoy sea un mínimo, sino por que después de estas semanas subiendo ya no veia claro que pudiera comprar a buen precio. Por algún motivo me convencí de que a mediados de agosto habria una caida, pero le dió por subir así que he estado tres meses sin comprar y temiendo que cuando lo hiciera fuera a un precio muy superior. Afortunadamente ha bajado, así que al menos puedo comprar al mismo precio que antes de verano.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Si quieres entrar, puedes esperar a ver cómo acaba la sesión asiática... Los viernes, en los últimos tiempos, suelen ser muy negativos para los MP.



Cierto, los viernes por las tarde huelen a caídas, por lo que no pierdo la esperanza que mañana baje otro escalón. Pero creo que esta vez moderaré mi avaricia, mañana compraré un par de ozs (pájaro en mano) y el resto pues con la escopeta cargada.



Refinanciado dijo:


> Acabo de ver un nuevo mínimo a US$1322,10 pero el euro también se está replegando a 1,3293 -después de estar a casi 1,3320, esas "decimillas" también cuentan- dejando la onza a 995,60€ ahora.
> 
> Desde el mínimo anterior no ha podido levantar cabeza, parece que no hay fuerza para subir, voy a abortar la misión de cargar más



Muchas gracias por el "análisis", muy util e informativo para mis necesidades a corto plazo. Lo que dices suena razonable, pero como le decía a fernando 95% que mañana compro un par, y luego ya veremos.



Refinanciado dijo:


> Te soy sincero, yo cambiaría los K20 y los K30 por onzas, ahora que esas monedas han cumplido su cometido (seguro anti bajada de plata) lo mejor es conseguir más peso con el mismo dinero. Es lo que voy a hacer, con mis últimos K30 los cambiaré por una de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro.



Los K12 que tengo los tengo como "bancolchon", es decir, con plena consciencia de que son euros, que no se queman en un incendio y que si la plata se hunde no habré perdido mucho. En linea con lo que tu has dicho: actualmente los K? son euros, no plata, pero tampoco es malo tener algo de "cash" metálico.



Refinanciado dijo:


> Yo he puesto un rango amplio para comprar y ese es desde 850€ a 1000€, pienso que dentro de esos precios es una buena compra (coste total, incluidas comisiones de vendedor) y se pueden asumir perfectamente bajadas fuera de ese rango.
> 
> En la plata (que aún no he llegado a comenzar a comprar) el rango es de 15€ a 20€.



Coincido con el margen del oro, el de la plata, mas bien 17€-20€.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Yo soy más "platero", aunque ya compré Oro a unos precios que difícilmente -creo- volveré a ver, al igual que en la Plata: Oro a $600-$800 y Plata a $10...
> 
> No sé, pero me cuesta ver a la Plata por debajo de los $18, quizá los perforase en mínimos intradía, pero más allá...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, a lo que voy es que a partir del 1000€ el oro y 20€ la plata ya es muy buen precio para cargar y que existe la posibilidad de que baje hasta 850€ el oro y 15€ la plata, pero más de eso no lo veo probable.

Por eso comenté que si compras a 1000€ el oro y a 20€ te mentalices que puedes verlos a esos mínimos y que estés preparado para no necesitar venderlos (necesidad de liquidez).

De ahí a lo de. "tienen poco que bajar y mucho que subir"

Fluctuaciones que quitan el hipo en intradía va a haber, pero para nosotros, lo importante es el fix, éste se mueve más moderadamente. 

Por cierto, una curiosidad: Uno de los ordenadores más potentes en España es propiedad del BBVA y lo utiliza específicamente para "operaciones financieras" (vamos algo de trading hará).

Ahora imagina lo que tendrán entidades más poderosas que el BBVA a nivel global. Ya muchos traders de toda la vida lo han admitido, ahora los que participan en las bolsas (las manos fuertes, no los pesqueñines) son básicamente ordenadores.

Por eso vemos tantas cosas raras; lamentablemente el oro (gracias al comex de los cojones) también está en el ajo y le afecta toda esa especulación, esperemos que pronto se desliguen el oro y el oro papel.

Ahora mientras escribo este mensaje hay un nuevo mínimo US$1320 y el euro sigue fuerte y ha subido a 1,3306, quedando la onza ahora a 993,20€, esperemos que el euro suba o al menos se siga manteniendo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 23:14 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Y tambien tienes un trozo de hierro, eso no significa nada.



Depende que forma tenga ese trozo de hierro puede valer y mucho, más aún si sabes cómo utilizarlo.




Marina dijo:


> Y si las cosas se ponen mal me parece que tu oro valdra poco mas que unos kilos de patatas.



Si las cosas se ponen mal, yo estaré comprando patatas (con mi oro) mientras tu intentas conseguir oro; cuando por fin tengas oro (si no has fallecido en el intento) las cosas estarán aún peor y tu oro no valdrá nada; mientras tanto, yo estaré comiendo patatas mientras tu intentarás comerte tu oro (ya sabes, eso de ir algunos pasos por delante).

Hacer las cosas en el momento oportuno es básico.




Marina dijo:


> En todo caso hay cosas que estan ahi y que producen cosas y generan riqueza.



Eso díselo a las constructoras que están a tope de maquinaria para construir pisos y que en su momento generaron una riqueza ficticia y ahora no se comen ni un colín y los operarios (si, esos 6 millones que pueden producir riqueza) están en el paro sin posibilidades de tener trabajo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo ya cargué fuertemente cuando la Plata estuvo a $20 y de eso hace relativamente poco tiempo... No descarto volver a verla por ahí e incluso un poco más abajo. Ciertamente, también están "arbitrando" con el par EUR/USD.

Bueno, es sabido que hoy día los mercados se mueven por lo que se conoce como la negociación o "trading" de alta frecuencia (High Frecuency Trading o HFT). El BBVA es un "enano" dentro de ese mundo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias por informarme de las horas, me las apuntaré en un post-it delante del monitor. Es cierto que estaba muy euforico, al menos yo, pero no por creer que lo de hoy sea un mínimo, sino por que después de estas semanas subiendo ya no veia claro que pudiera comprar a buen precio. Por algún motivo me convencí de que a mediados de agosto habria una caida, pero le dió por subir así que he estado tres meses sin comprar y temiendo que cuando lo hiciera fuera a un precio muy superior. Afortunadamente ha bajado, así que al menos puedo comprar al mismo precio que antes de verano.



Lo que pasa es que el timing nunca se acierta, pero los tiros van por donde dices, me atrevería a decir que si esta bajada no se consolida (es decir, si pega un chupinazo hacia arriba) aún tendremos una última oportunidad dentro de unos meses (3 o 4), pero si la bajada "es sana" y se consolida, podemos ver unos mínimos acojonantes, pero serán los últimos que veremos.




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, los viernes por las tarde huelen a caídas, por lo que no pierdo la esperanza que mañana baje otro escalón. Pero creo que esta vez moderaré mi avaricia, mañana compraré un par de ozs (pájaro en mano) y el resto pues con la escopeta cargada.



coincido contigo, si ya lo tienes decidido y tus papelitos se despintan en tus manos , lo mejor es que asegures una compra inicial.




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el "análisis", muy util e informativo para mis necesidades a corto plazo. Lo que dices suena razonable, pero como le decía a fernando 95% que mañana compro un par, y luego ya veremos.



:XX: Mi "análisis" -que más de uno se descojonará con él- es sólo observar, buscar coincidencias, comparar noticias y sobre todo, leer e interpretar lo mejor que pueda la info que amablemente todos ponéis por aquí.

Yo aún no me decido, lo que pasa es que ya compré a estos precios en la bajada anterior, voy a intentar ajustar lo más posible la siguiente compra, espero y la avaricia no haga que me quede sin oro a estos precios.




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Los K12 que tengo los tengo como "bancolchon", es decir, con plena consciencia de que son euros, que no se queman en un incendio y que si la plata se hunde no habré perdido mucho. En linea con lo que tu has dicho: actualmente los K? son euros, no plata, pero tampoco es malo tener algo de "cash" metálico.



Los K12 son sagrados y esos no se tocan 




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Coincido con el margen del oro, el de la plata, mas bien 17€-20€.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



Gracias a ti hamijo, la verdad es que es mejor discutirlo entre varios, de esa manera la visión se amplía y mucho.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 23:46 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Yo ya cargué fuertemente cuando la Plata estuvo a $20 y de eso hace relativamente poco tiempo... No descarto volver a verla por ahí e incluso un poco más abajo. Ciertamente, también están "arbitrando" con el par EUR/USD.
> 
> Bueno, es sabido que hoy día los mercados se mueven por lo que se conoce como la negociación o "trading" de alta frecuencia (High Frecuency Trading o HFT). El BBVA es un "enano" dentro de ese mundo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Para mí es muy importante el par EUR/USD, yo antes me basaba sólo en el USD, cuando el oro bajaba algo, consultaba precios y veía que en euros apenas si se movía, así que ahora me baso en los euros que cuesta.

De hecho, no descarto que el oro supere los US$1400 y que el oro siga costando a 1000€, pero tiene mucho riesgo porque en cuanto los anglos "ataquen al euro" pues se acaba el chollo 

Pues sí, ahora dependemos de máquinas para todo y ahora nos imponen los precios en la bolsa, que putada...

Por cierto, no es que yo no sea platero, lo que pasa es que tuve que decidir entre uno y otro (para "cargar" seriamente), así que ahora estoy comprando oro.

Si consigo cargar lo que pretendo y aún hay tiempo, entonces iré a por plata (Goldman mediante :rolleye

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (12 Sep 2013)

Hay que ver lo fácil que lo bajan y lo lenta que sube la cotización, es que las caídas son a cuchillo en los últimos meses con recuperaciones muy progresivas con Chipre, Detroit, Siria y más cosas de por medio, la lógica que funcionó hasta finales de 2012 ya no funciona, casualmente coincidiendo con la reclamación de sus reservas por parte de varios países.

Los cortos en oro apalancados de JPM hacen su efecto... si el comex no es fiable para comprar certificados de oro (por que no hay oro) y se compra físico por la desconfianza, los cortos en la cotización pueden hacer estos estragos por que no hay largos, los largos son las compras de oro físico que no cotizan y la racionalidad de la cotización ya deja de depender del petróleo, del dólar, de la confianza ciudadana, de las crisis, de las guerras y de todo de lo que dependía antes.

Creo que aquí sólo queda comprar oro del de verdad y sentarse a esperar como se desacredita la cotización oficial mientras en otros mercados de físico meten un sobrespot que antes hubiéramos creído desmesurado.

.


----------



## Aro (13 Sep 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Hay que ver lo fácil que lo bajan y lo lenta que sube la cotización, es que las caídas son a cuchillo en los últimos meses con recuperaciones muy progresivas con Chipre, Detroit, Siria y más cosas de por medio, la lógica que funcionó hasta finales de 2012 ya no funciona, casualmente coincidiendo con la reclamación de sus reservas por parte de varios países.
> 
> Los cortos en oro apalancados de JPM hacen su efecto... si el comex no es fiable para comprar certificados de oro (por que no hay oro) y se compra físico por la desconfianza, los cortos en la cotización pueden hacer estos estragos por que no hay largos, los largos son las compras de oro físico que no cotizan y la racionalidad de la cotización ya deja de depender del petróleo, del dólar, de la confianza ciudadana, de las crisis, de las guerras y de todo de lo que dependía antes.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante reflexión.

Pero se producirá el efecto contrario cuando se acerquen las fechas de vencimiento y haya que cerrar cortos, ¿no?


----------



## maragold (13 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Curioso,
> un metal de dudosa utilidad, -excepto para los dientes y las pulseras de los gitanos- y cuyo valor es pura especulacion resulta que es un "valor real".
> 
> La especulación pura de algo que no produce nada es un valor real... donde hemos llegado...





Marina dijo:


> Y tambien tienes un trozo de hierro, eso no significa nada.
> Y si las cosas se ponen mal me parece que tu oro valdra poco mas que unos kilos de patatas.
> 
> En todo caso hay cosas que estan ahi y que producen cosas y generan riqueza.



Claro, claro... :bla:

Tú eres más de bolsa, no???

(en cuál de éstas estás pillado, cuéntanos... :

Atrapados en Bolsa: Las quiebras de 11 cotizadas paralizan a 800.000 accionistas


----------



## Aro (13 Sep 2013)

clapham dijo:


> ...
> 
> 1 onza de oro fisico x cada 54 onzas " shares " de oro-papel
> 
> ...



Jajaja, qué cuenta más buena! Demasiado buena quizá


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Jajaja, qué cuenta más buena! Demasiado buena quizá



Es la version mas optimista y quizas a medio plazo mas reales.

El panorama actual económico es desolador, en breve se vera.

El oro sigue a la baja, mucho mas moderado que ayer, a ver a partir de las 14 horas, cuando se despierten en USA...


----------



## Vidar (13 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Muy interesante reflexión.
> 
> Pero se producirá el efecto contrario cuando se acerquen las fechas de vencimiento y haya que cerrar cortos, ¿no?



Cuando los tienen que cerrar, como lo hacen en dólares y han tirado la cotización, no tienen problema. Y si lo tienen abren nuevos cortos.

Otro cantar sería que tuviesen que entregar los lotes de 100 oz. de verdad... Eso si sería un problema

.


----------



## Aro (13 Sep 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Cuando los tienen que cerrar, como lo hacen en dólares y han tirado la cotización, no tienen problema. Y si lo tienen abren nuevos cortos.
> 
> Otro cantar sería que tuviesen que entregar los lotes de 100 oz. de verdad... Eso si sería un problema
> 
> .



Ten en cuenta que los que han abierto cortos arriba y los cierran muy abajo recogen muchos beneficios (dólares contantes y sonantes). Esos dólares tienen que salir de algún sitio, y debido al apalancamiento que estamos comentando de esos productos el regulador del mercado no ha podido cubrir todas las posiciones en el mercado de oro físico.


----------



## Vidar (13 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que los que han abierto cortos arriba y los cierran muy abajo recogen muchos beneficios (dólares contantes y sonantes). Esos dólares tienen que salir de algún sitio, y debido al apalancamiento que estamos comentando de esos productos el *regulador* del mercado *no ha podido cubrir todas las posiciones en el mercado de oro físico*.



Yo es que creo que ya ni se cubren, en el oro papel sólo hay dólares y apuestas masivas a la baja.

.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ... Te soy sincero, yo cambiaría los K20 y los K30 por onzas, ahora que esas monedas han cumplido su cometido (seguro anti bajada de plata) lo mejor es conseguir más peso con el mismo dinero. Es lo que voy a hacer, con mis últimos K30 los cambiaré por una de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro...



No creo que sea un buen consejo, al menos no en mi caso ya que como te comentaba, necesitare el dinero dentro de un lustro y no quiero llevarme la sorpresa de que he perdido un 50% (aunque pierda la ilusion de ganar otro 50%).

Creo que la compra de metales no vale para cualquier perfil, solo es interesante para aquellos que pueden prescindir del dinero de forma indefinida o tal vez llegados a una edad de prevejez, donde uno ya tiene los hijos mayores y comienza a pensar en "el dia en que yo no este". Entonces, se puede llegar a entender que te de igual si el valor sube al doble o baja la mitad, porque siempre sabdras que mucho o poco y pase lo que pase, el oro siempre valdra algo. Dicho en otras palabras, siempre sabras que tus hijos heredaran algo de ti.

Lamentablemente no es mi caso, y no me encuentro en condiciones de arriesgarme tanto. Llevamos desde el año 2007 hablando de que España se ira a la mierda, que sera en octubre, que el corralito y sin embargo por las mañanas y hasta ahora, siempre ha seguido saliendo el sol. 
Creo que son tiempos de renovar ilusiones y de dejar de esperar el apocalipsis que nunca llegara


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Sep 2013)

El fix ha abierto en 984.460€ y tenemos un nuevo mínimo a USD$1304.30, ahora el Euro está a 1.3293 y la onza a 988.68€.

Yo creo que ya se puede rascar a 1000€ la onza incluyendo comisiones (aunque el andorrano tiene la más barata a 1028,87€), esto se pone interesante.

Por contrapartida ahora te compran la onza a 969,52€ (el andorrano) sea cual sea, así que pensadlo bien antes de "cargar".

Yo ahora estoy en fase de nerviosismo, así que lo más conveniente es que intente mantener la calma y continue siguiendo su evolución.

Estudiante Tesoreo ¿ya has cargado? si es así ¿a que sobrespot te han vendido? ¿se han basado en el fix + algo?




Rafacoins dijo:


> No creo que sea un buen consejo, al menos no en mi caso ya que como te comentaba, necesitare el dinero dentro de un lustro y no quiero llevarme la sorpresa de que he perdido un 50% (aunque pierda la ilusion de ganar otro 50%).
> 
> Creo que la compra de metales no vale para cualquier perfil, solo es interesante para aquellos que pueden prescindir del dinero de forma indefinida o tal vez llegados a una edad de prevejez, donde uno ya tiene los hijos mayores y comienza a pensar en "el dia en que yo no este". Entonces, se puede llegar a entender que te de igual si el valor sube al doble o baja la mitad, porque siempre sabdras que mucho o poco y pase lo que pase, el oro siempre valdra algo. Dicho en otras palabras, siempre sabras que tus hijos heredaran algo de ti.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es saber si sigues teniendo ingresos, si aún sigues poniendo dinero en la hucha, no es descabellada la idea de cambiar al menos los K30 por onzas.

Los K30 aún están muy disponibles a la cantidad que quieras (y más por ser el aniversario del campechano ) y puedes seguir comprando conforme vayas llenando la hucha, de hecho, si la plata sigue bajando puede existir la posibilidad de que se puedan encontrar nuevamente las K20 y la remota posibilidad de que los K12 se vuelvan a fabricar, entonces podrás comprar más.

Todo es cuestión de lo que puedas ahorrar.

Lo que si está claro es que decidas lo que decidas, parece ser que tienes claro que debe estar en tu poder (tanto papelitos, K30, K20 u onzas) y en eso no puedo estar más de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> No creo que sea un buen consejo, al menos no en mi caso ya que como te comentaba, necesitare el dinero dentro de un lustro y no quiero llevarme la sorpresa de que he perdido un 50% (aunque pierda la ilusion de ganar otro 50%).
> 
> Creo que la compra de metales no vale para cualquier perfil, solo es interesante para aquellos que pueden prescindir del dinero de forma indefinida o tal vez llegados a una edad de prevejez, donde uno ya tiene los hijos mayores y comienza a pensar en "el dia en que yo no este". Entonces, se puede llegar a entender que te de igual si el valor sube al doble o baja la mitad, porque siempre sabdras que mucho o poco y pase lo que pase, el oro siempre valdra algo. Dicho en otras palabras, siempre sabras que tus hijos heredaran algo de ti.
> 
> ...



El apocalipsis mejor que no llegue

Pero con tantos millones de parados, inestabilidades sociales, politicas, geograficas, intenciones belicas...se puede poner todo a peor

La inversion en MP yo la inicie, joven a las 20 de menos a ma

Aparte en mis inicios me dio por la bolsa y no me fue mal

Fue tener familia llegar a los 40 e intensificar mensualmente los MP y espero que sigan conmigo toda la vida, excepto que me hiciera falta para la manutencion y para eso previamente tendria porciones en bitcoin. Ladrillo, coinc, forex...los MP son mas que una inversion, como bien dices es dinero que no lo necesitare, a priori

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo he vuelto a "caer"... Los precios me han parecido interesantes y más teniendo en cuenta el par EUR/USD. Mi caso es muy parecido al que apunta Rafacoins, es decir la "intención" es que alguien "herede" mis MP.

# Rafacoins: El "Apocalipsis" no sé si está cercano o lejano, tampoco me quita el "sueño", pero vamos el sol sigue saliendo igual, pero cada día hay, lamentablemente, más gente "amargada" y eso -para mí- es un "indicador adelantado" de muchas, pero muchísimas cosas...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## warezz (13 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Yo he vuelto a "caer"... Los precios me han parecido interesantes y más teniendo en cuenta el par EUR/USD. Mi caso es muy parecido al que apunta Rafacoins, es decir la "intención" es que alguien "herede" mis MP.
> 
> # Rafacoins: El "Apocalipsis" no sé si está cercano o lejano, tampoco me quita el "sueño", pero vamos el sol sigue saliendo igual, pero cada día hay, lamentablemente, más gente "amargada" y eso -para mí- es un "indicador adelantado" de muchas, pero muchísimas cosas...
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Te has adelantado, cómo mínimo veremos 1288$ roto el soporte de 1316$







La línea de tendencia alcista desde mínimos se ha roto, oséa que para abajo, próxima parada 1288$, no se cuando pero puede ser despues de que hable bernanke. También puede tirar para arriba..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El fix ha abierto en 984.460€ y tenemos un nuevo mínimo a USD$1304.30, ahora el Euro está a 1.3293 y la onza a 988.68€.
> 
> Yo creo que ya se puede rascar a 1000€ la onza incluyendo comisiones (aunque el andorrano tiene la más barata a 1028,87€), esto se pone interesante.
> 
> ...



Buenas Refinanciado, de momento no he cargado, llevo todo el dia enganchado al ordenador echandole un vistazo a la cotización cada 20 min. Tal como va queria esperar a la tarde a ver si le dan un bajon final antes de hacer el pedido. 

Fernando me ha comentado que si los futuros americanos caen es posible que el oro suba, así que ahora estaré un rato con un ojo en cada gráfica. Así que dispare (para bien o para mal) lo comentaré por aquí.


----------



## Aro (13 Sep 2013)

A partir del minuto 13:20, sobre JPMorgan y el mercado del oro del COMEX

Keiser Report en español. La maldición de la economía estadounidense (E496) - YouTube


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> El fix ha abierto en 984.460€ y tenemos un nuevo mínimo a USD$1304.30, ahora el Euro está a 1.3293 y la onza a 988.68€.
> 
> Yo creo que ya se puede rascar a 1000€ la onza incluyendo comisiones (aunque el andorrano tiene la más barata a 1028,87€), esto se pone interesante.
> 
> ...



Gracias a dios y aunque pase por mejores tiempos que este, mi capacidad de ahorro en este momento es bastante buena, pero tengo un proyecto a medio plazo en el que no me puedo permitir riesgos. 

Dicen que quien se quema con leche de pequeño ve una vaca y llora, yo ya he estado en muchos negocios en el pasado, algunos me fueron genial, y en otros perdi pasta, gracias a dios los beneficios hasta ahora fueron siempre superiores a las perdidas.

La verdad es que ahora mismo no veo nada claro, hace un par de meses o asi, como quien mete el dedo gordo del pie en el agua del mar para ver si esta fria, yo compre 2K en acciones y no se ni como termine perdiendo 200 pavos, asi de miedoso soy yo que termine vendiendo todo a la semana.

Creo que con mi perfil de riesgo bajo prefiero seguir manteniendo depositos y cuentas de ahorro de las que todos conocemos, pero poco mas de eso. Con suerte de aqui a 5 años, logre un 10% de lo invertido


----------



## warezz (13 Sep 2013)

Rafa lo tuyo no son los metales y menos la plata, te pondrá mal del corazón..


----------



## Marina (13 Sep 2013)

curioso hilo (sino recuerdo mal) que se llamaba: *"el oro se fue a la mierda"* un hilo con mucho exito y acaban cambiando el titulo torticeramente a "-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro" deformando el sentido original del titulo. 
Se consiguió eliminar un hilo critico con los "inversores" de oro y se deformo para publicitar la "mierda" de inversion (segun el titulo original) como si fuera buena...


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Rafacoins: El "Apocalipsis" no sé si está cercano o lejano, tampoco me quita el "sueño", pero vamos el sol sigue saliendo igual, pero cada día hay, lamentablemente, más gente "amargada" y eso -para mí- es un "indicador adelantado" de muchas, pero muchísimas cosas...
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Fernando: ¿Cada vez ams gente amargada?. La verdad es que me gusta pensar que cada vez hay menos.

Por lo menos de eso hablan hoy los medios de comunicacion que si no quieres creerles estas en todo tu derecho, pero convengamos que un buen % de toda esta mierda se debe a sus mensajes (?¿?subliminales??¿?).

Yo tengo una propiedad en venta, con la intencion de utilizar el dinero para un proyecto que generara unos pocos puestos de trabajo, pero no puedo venderla porque la gente tiene miedo de tocar sus ahorros o de endeudarse en una hipoteca. Y No los culpo, yo soy un miedoso mas

Yo creo que el miedo es lo que tiene que acabar para comenzar a resurgir de nuevo, ya va siendo hora de que suceda

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 17:34 ----------




Marina dijo:


> curioso hilo (sino recuerdo mal) que se llamaba: *"el oro se fue a la mierda"* un hilo con mucho exito y acaban cambiando el titulo torticeramente a "-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro" deformando el sentido original del titulo.
> Se consiguió eliminar un hilo critico con los "inversores" de oro y se deformo para publicitar la "mierda" de inversion (segun el titulo original) como si fuera buena...



Bueno, lo del cambio del titulo fue porque yo le propuse a un moderador "enchinchetar" este hilo, y me dijo que si, pero que cambiase el titulo porque sonaba "despectivo" para algunos metaleros (su opinion, no la mia).

Es cierto que con la intencion de responder a los foreros todos tenemos la tendencia de irnos del tema principal, pero...

No creo que nadie quiera publicitar nada aqui, para eso tienes el hilo para " compra y venta de metales entre foreros" y otros muchos por ahi.

No creo que el oro sea una inversion de mierda como afirmas

Y menos aun creo, que el oro sea una inversion en si


----------



## Tonyina (13 Sep 2013)

A mí también me gustaba más el título original. Pero aunque intenten cargarse el hilo no lo consiguen X-D


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> A mí también me gustaba más el título original. Pero aunque intenten cargarse el hilo no lo consiguen X-D



Pues si quieren mandarle privados, el moderador en cuestion es ransomraff

Por mi genial, tambien me gustaba mas el otro titulo : creo que refleja mas lo que esta sucediendo con el precio e los metales estos ultimos meses. Pero si lo cambio yo ahora, igual se lo toma a mal y me banea o sabe dios


----------



## Marina (13 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Bueno, lo del cambio del titulo fue porque yo le propuse a un moderador "enchinchetar" este hilo, y me dijo que si, pero que cambiase el titulo porque sonaba "despectivo" para algunos metaleros (su opinion, no la mia).
> 
> Es cierto que con la intencion de responder a los foreros todos tenemos la tendencia de irnos del tema principal, pero...
> 
> ...



-Es que el titulo era despectivo, y pienso que ese era el interes del titulo, (igual que los hay positivos esta bien que los haya negativos) y seguramente por eso tenia exito.

- Yo no digo que sea una inversion de mierda, era el titulo orginal el que lo sugeria.

- Pues ya nos contaras que es inversion....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues si quieren mandarle privados, el moderador en cuestion es ransomraff
> 
> Por mi genial, tambien me gustaba mas el otro titulo : creo que refleja mas lo que esta sucediendo con el precio e los metales estos ultimos meses. Pero si lo cambio yo ahora, igual se lo toma a mal y me banea o sabe dios



Con todos los respetos, el hilo original no era (ni de lejos) meritorio de tener una chincheta, hay un montón de hilos metaleros (de años de duración) mas valiosos.

Fué precisamente el cambio de título (de un hilo trollero a un hilo de discusión de actualidad) el que justificaba la chincheta, ya que se ha convertido en el "Hilo del oro (bis)".

Según mi opinión lo correcto seria o hubiera sido:

- mantener el título original y quitarle la chincheta (que flote por sus propios méritos)
- mover los hilos oficiales de Oro y Plata del principal a Inversiones y ponerle chincheta a los dos.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> -Es que el titulo era despectivo, y pienso que ese era el interes del titulo, (igual que los hay positivos esta bien que los haya negativos) y seguramente por eso tenia exito.
> 
> - Yo no digo que sea una inversion de mierda, era el titulo orginal el que lo sugeria.
> 
> - Pues ya nos contaras que es inversion....



Creo que el titulo sugeria mas bien una caida del precio, sin embargo visto desde tu optica puede que tengas razon y que el sabor picante de lo malicioso lo hiciera atractivo en su momento.

Pues yo entiendo por inversion a cualquier cosa que de un beneficio, sin embargo en el caso del oro, no es la intencion que se busca. Por estos lares, se dice que el oro es un refugio y no una inversion. Al menos, yo lo veo de ese modo


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues si quieren mandarle privados, el moderador en cuestion es ransomraff
> 
> Por mi genial, tambien me gustaba mas el otro titulo : creo que refleja mas lo que esta sucediendo con el precio e los metales estos ultimos meses. Pero si lo cambio yo ahora, igual se lo toma a mal y me banea o sabe dios



Rafacoins todo perfecto

Un saludo

Ahora al oro


----------



## Tonyina (13 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> - Yo no digo que sea una inversion de mierda, era el titulo orginal el que lo sugeria.



Bueno es que ya si empezamos a suponer cosas e incluir nuestros deseos encima del mensaje original... te digo que mal vamos. Intuyo que Marina es nombre real.

Yo tampoco veo el ataque al oro por ningún lado, pero si alguien padece de victimismo pues igual de ofendido se puede sentir por poner "la gasolina se pone por las nubes".

El oro se va a la mierda significa que su precio cae en picado. Ni más ni menos. Si a alguien le escuece pues oye, ya lo sabía cuando compró. No hay que rasgarse las vestiduras cuando se palma pasta, son las reglas del juego y no tiene por qué pagarlo un hilo de un foro.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Rafacoins todo perfecto
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Ahora al oro



¿Y de que estamos hablando?, de todos modos me parece extraño que justo tu digas eso. 

No te lo tomes a mal, pero escribes mil mensajes al mes y el 80% de ellos podrian resumirse en "viva el oro!!" 





Tonyina dijo:


> Bueno es que ya si empezamos a suponer cosas e incluir nuestros deseos encima del mensaje original... te digo que mal vamos. Intuyo que Marina es nombre real.
> 
> Yo tampoco veo el ataque al oro por ningún lado, pero si alguien padece de victimismo pues igual de ofendido se puede sentir por poner "la gasolina se pone por las nubes".
> 
> El oro se va a la mierda significa que su precio cae en picado. Ni más ni menos. Si a alguien le escuece pues oye, ya lo sabía cuando compró. No hay que rasgarse las vestiduras cuando se palma pasta, son las reglas del juego y no tiene por qué pagarlo un hilo de un foro.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en ningun momento hubo otras intenciones mas que la de comentar la caida del precio. Solo que este hilo tuvo mucha repercusion porque se creo en el momento del comienzo de la bajada de precio del oro, y de ahi que mucha gente se haya sentido molesta por el


----------



## fff (13 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, el hilo original no era (ni de lejos) meritorio de tener una chincheta, hay un montón de hilos metaleros (de años de duración) mas valiosos.
> 
> Fué precisamente el cambio de título (de un hilo trollero a un hilo de discusión de actualidad) el que justificaba la chincheta, ya que se ha convertido en el "Hilo del oro (bis)".
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2013)

Hola, Rafacoins: Pues, mira andamos bastante más de acuerdo de lo que puedas pensar. Hombre, cuando te digo que cada día hay más gente "amargada" es lo que percibo alrededor mío: amistades e incluso familiares, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, gente que va en el tren los días que lo cojo y sus comentarios son muy "aclaradores"... Mí hijo suele decirme que soy "pesimista", pero la verdad no veo motivos "reales" para no serlo, además ya sabes aquello de que "hombre precavido vale por dos"...

Mira, Rafacoins, lo del titulo del hilo en el fondo es una "chorrada", porque qué más da, y de lo que debieras sentirte "orgulloso" es del impacto y seguimiento que ha tenido. Está claro que tú lo iniciastes con otra "intención", pero ya sabes que hay "metaleros" con cierto "nivel", por tanto "luchadores" y que además saben argumentar. ¿Convencer? Para que coño tenemos que convencer si nosotros lo tenemos CLARO...

Rafacoins, al menos ya parece que entiendes que algunos -o muchos- "metaleros" no estamos en los MP como "inversión", ni mucho menos... Yo ya he explicado por activa y pasiva mis motivos, así que no voy a "repetirme".

En cuanto a la afirmación de un forero respecto a "palmar", pues no sé, pero hasta que no se "materializa", es decir vendes, no veo dónde está el "palmar" y eso en el supuesto de que sea así. En mi caso, si tenemos en cuenta el "promedio", no es así... Vaya, ¡que "pena"!

Rafacoins, está claro que lo tuyo no son los MP, pero al menos has variado tu "percepción" respecto a ellos o al menos entiendes mejor a muchos "metaleros".

Ojalá tengas éxito en ese proyecto empresarial que tienes en mente o en "perspectiva". Al menos, hay personas que se juegan su capital y si encima generan puestos de trabajo "miel sobre hojuelas". Yo te deseo la mejor de la suertes.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Estudiante Tesoreo ¿ya has cargado? si es así ¿a que sobrespot te han vendido? ¿se han basado en el fix + algo?



Finalmente, después de un largo día esperando una caída brusca, he hecho el pedido alrededor de las 20h (por agotamiento), con la cotización a 986€, un precio por Maple de 1040€, es decir, un 5.5% de sobrespot (ahora está a 998€, no me quejo). Es prácticamente el mismo precio que mi última compra a mediados de junio, pero lo importante es que tengo un par mas, y si la semana próxima sigue bajando pues acabaré de vaciar los cartuchos.


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Pues, mira andamos bastante más de acuerdo de lo que puedas pensar. Hombre, cuando te digo que cada día hay más gente "amargada" es lo que percibo alrededor mío: amistades e incluso familiares, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, gente que va en el tren los días que lo cojo y sus comentarios son muy "aclaradores"... Mí hijo suele decirme que soy "pesimista", pero la verdad no veo motivos "reales" para no serlo, además ya sabes aquello de que "hombre precavido vale por dos"...
> 
> Mira, Rafacoins, lo del titulo del hilo en el fondo es una "chorrada", porque qué más da, y de lo que debieras sentirte "orgulloso" es del impacto y seguimiento que ha tenido. Está claro que tú lo iniciastes con otra "intención", pero ya sabes que hay "metaleros" con cierto "nivel", por tanto "luchadores" y que además saben argumentar. ¿Convencer? Para que coño tenemos que convencer si nosotros lo tenemos CLARO...
> 
> ...



Fernando: Voy a ser sincero contigo y te dire que me costo mucho el comprender el verdadero significado del oro. 

Lei mucho antes de cambiar mi percepcion sobre esta forma de conservar el capital, y discuti mucho con muchos foreros sobre este tema (¿que te voy a contar a ati de eso?). Hay que decir que es muy facil caer en la trampa de "el oro sube, el oro baja" puesto que estamos acostumbrados a tomar como referencia el euro.

Lamentablemente cuando buscas hacer una inversion a corto o mediano plazo, el oro no te sirve como formad e ahorro porque a corto o mediano plazo el euro seguira existiendo. Ahora bien, si lo que deseas es guardarlo durante 30-40 años pues posiblemente la moneda haya cambiado, pero el oro seguira existiendo.

De aqui entonces una pequeña reflexion...

¿Oro? Si, pero guardar y disfrutar en soledad alguna noche en tu despacho con una copa de Brandy caliente en una mano y una buena lupa. Todo esto sabiendo que nuestros hijos haran lo mismo dentro de 50 años apreciando tambien una pieza de cierto valor economico

¿Oro de "inversion" a corto plazo?, ¿Ahora?, pues mala idea.
Los graficos de tendencia de unos meses a hoy marcan una clara bajada del metal.
Seamos realistas en este punto, luego de leer y releer hilos en este foro me he dado cuenta de que *nadie* por aqui es capaz de predecir lo que pasara con el precio del oro de aqui a un mes. Lo que si podemos hacer, es estudiar las tendecinas. Durante unos años el oro se mostro alcista, luego pasaron unos meses y se encontaba estable, ahora se encuentra en bajada desde abril. 

Dicho esto, creo que quien quiera comprar ahora para vender a pocos meses o años años puede perder mucho dinero. 

Al menos, asi lo veo yo


----------



## silverwindow (14 Sep 2013)

Sin animo de ofender y teniendo en cuenta que "algun dia" el oro subira por las nubes, hasta donde creeis que puede seguir cayendo: 800$ 700$ 600$???


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender y teniendo en cuenta que "algun dia" el oro subira por las nubes, hasta donde creeis que puede seguir cayendo: 800$ 700$ 600$???



Tu mismo ...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (14 Sep 2013)

Yo también lo veo un poco así, el oro puede ser interesante a largo plazo como inversión, como lo pueda ser también un piso. Pero hay que ser conscientes de que si el oro tiene un precio especulativo, estás gastando parte del dinero en pagar esa especulación, de la misma forma que si te compras una casa hace 5 años pagabas de más (incluso ahora en muchos casos seguirías pagando de más).

Algunos intentan justificar el precio actual diciendo que el oro podría subir mucho en el futuro por esto o por aquello... bueno, podría ser, pero... ¿Y si el oro no sube tanto? Cada uno que se arriesgue en función de lo que estime conveniente. Yo intentaría invertir en algo que esté seguro que conservará su valor y que no tenga un sobrecoste por la posible especulación.

Con esto no quiero dejar bien o mal a nadie, sino decir que hay que tener cuidado, para que nuestro dinero no termine en manos de especuladores que nos hagan una "quita" similar a la de Chipre.

----------------------------------

En cuanto a lo que se comentó por aquí de las pulseras de oro "para gitanos" y de acero "para no-gitanos":

Esto da para cierta conspiranoia: ¿Y si hubieran puesto de moda las pulseras esas y a la vez creado una mala imagen de las joyas de oro con el único objetivo de que la gente de clase media no tenga nada de oro...? Quién sabe... 

Mi hipótesis es más sencilla: una pulsera de acero vale relativamente poco (tampoco muy poco), y es mejor vender una pulsera por 40€ + precio de fabricación que hacerlo por 40€ + precio del oro o 40€ + precio de la plata. El motivo es que la primera opción deja más dinero en el bolsillo del consumidor de cara a comprarse otra pulsera más adelante por otros 40€ + precio de fabricación, o sea, la ganancia es el doble, el triple... según el número de veces que consigas que un consumidor se "adapte" a una moda nueva. Una pulsera de oro en cambio es para toda la vida, y eso no es negocio.

Y además, está el logro de conseguir que la gente pague por una marca en vez de pagar por oro. Para eso se aprovechan de la típica maquinaria preexistente en la sociedad llamada "envidia + modas" para que la gente mire mal al que lleva oro de verdad y miren bien al que lleve una baratija pero con marca. La plata se pasa un poquito, pero el oro no se perdona en absoluto, salvo que sea la alianza de casado o el anillo de la comunión.

Al final te encuentras paradojas así:
http://www.segundamano.es/asturias/esclava-plata/a42923066/?ca=50_s&st=a&c=30 (600 €)
http://www.segundamano.es/madrid/pu...re-cuero-y-plata/a47096062/?ca=50_s&st=a&c=30 (900 €)
Por un lado una pulsera de plata de 0.6-0.7 kg, y por otro una pulsera con algo de plata, algo de cuero y una marca. La publicidad y el márketing han conseguido que la gente pague por la segunda incluso más que por la primera.

*Por ese motivo yo no trago con eso de que "el oro es para gitanos", para nada, el oro es para quién le guste, lo mismo que cualquier otro material. Las joyas de marca sólo son una maniobra de marketing para hacer pagar a la gente precios absolútamente estúpidos por las cosas.*

La pulsera de 900 € además es parecida a las pulseras de pirámides que se ven en entornos de rock y que están mal vistas entre ambientes pijos. Pero en cambio, haces cuatro cambios, pones una marca, y de repente se convierte en algo con mucho estilo y elegante. A ese nivel de ridículo hemos llegado, a valorar de forma diferente un objeto similar sólo por tener una marca y un precio muy caro (precio que no valor, porque si se da una situación postapocalíptica como la que comentamos, no valdría absolútamente nada, sólo los pocos gramos de plata que pueda tener).

En fin, asqueado estoy de la sociedad embobada por el _marketing_ y la publicidad que ven mal llevar una pulsera de oro de 900€, regular una pulsera de plata de 600€ y en cambio no ven como algo patético llevar algo que te ha costado 900€ y no valdría ni la veinteava parte.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Sep 2013)

Denoto cierto pesemismo en este hilo ultimamente, el oro esta bajando y que ?.

Algun refugio mejor a largo plazo ?

Y lo dice uno que diversifica en varias carteras


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> *Yo intentaría invertir en algo que esté seguro que conservará su valor* y que no tenga un sobrecoste por la posible especulación.
> 
> Con esto no quiero dejar bien o mal a nadie, sino decir que hay que tener cuidado, *para que nuestro dinero no termine en manos de especuladores que nos hagan una "quita" similar a la de Chipre*.



Al menos en los objetivos coincidimos, solo que para mi la solución es el oro y la plata: alta densidad de valor (no como el petroleo o la miel), facilidad de transporte (no como el cobre o los pisos), relativa anonimicidad (no como cualquier propiedad registrada), tecnologicamente robusta (antifragil lo llaman otros) (no como los bitcoins), y totalmente fuera del alcance de los gobiernos (no como cualquier producto bancario).

Es decir, reconociendo que los MP no son perfectos, para mi, son la opción menos mala. Si alguien puede sugerir alternativas menos malas, estaré encantado de oir sus argumentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2013)

Hola, Rafacoins: Tu opinión sobre el Oro es totalmente legitima, al igual que lo es la que tenemos una visión totalmente contraria a la tuya. Esto es como todo: en mi caso ahí, en los MP, va parte de mi "excedente" o aquella parte que quiero "preservar" de las "garras" del Gobierno de turno y, por otro lado, el "futuro" dará o quitará razones... Evidentemente, tengo una edad y experiencia en la vida, por tanto "idiota" no soy, así que muevo mi dinero en función de mis "percepciones" que pueden ser "cambiantes" -"adaptación" lo llaman...-, pero ahora mismo no tengo la sensación de estar perdiendo dinero, ni mucho menos, es más tengo la completa seguridad de que los MP se van a revalorizar fuertemente. Pero esa es mi opinión personal y nada más... Ni consejo, ni recomendación ni pollas en vinagre, si tengo que hacerlo lo hago a mis allegados, pero eso no quita para que siga dando mi opinión y facilitando información favorable a los MP...

Mira, tengo una colección impresionante de monedas, pues soy aficionado a la Numismatica. ¿Con esto qué quiero decirte? Pues, algo muy simple: sólo perderé mi tiempo, utilizando la lupa, para mis monedas históricas. Tengo una colección de monedas griegas y romanas que quitan el hipo, por no hablar de las del Imperio Español. También puedo perder parte de ese tiempo en algunas monedas Premium, sí esas de "animalitos" que a algunos no les gustan, pero a mí sí, por tanto suelo hacer lo que me satisface...

¿La evolución del valor del Oro? Pues, ni pajolera idea... Yo me baso en lo que dice la Historia al respecto y eso me basta. Y te añadiré que para "batirme" en Historia hay que ser muy bueno, pero mucho... De todas formas, ya sabes que llevo tiempo comprando, preferentemente Plata, pero es que yo lo veo muy "claro". Hay quien busca "soluciones" en las acciones, bonos, depósitos, "monedas virtuales", etc. Pues, la verdad, no soy un "talibán" de la inversión y que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno.

Y respecto a algunos que quieren "especular" con la caída en los precios de los MP, pues no pasa nada. Cuanto más caigan, más posibilidades tendremos los "metaleros" en seguir aumentando nuestro "tesoro" -más pequeño o más grande-. De todas formas, para aquellos que quieren seguir con su especulación "gratuita", no entiendo su proceder porque estoy convencido de que tampoco van a comprar...

En fin, Rafacoins, que nadie tira "piedras sobre su tejado", así que cada cual busca cómo preservar su patrimonio y los "metaleros", dentro de una adecuada "diversificación", pues lo tenemos claro, otros los MP los ven "oscuros", pues qué le vamos a hacer...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fff (14 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Oro de "inversion" a corto plazo?, ¿Ahora?, pues mala idea.
> Los graficos de tendencia de unos meses a hoy marcan una clara bajada del metal.
> Seamos realistas en este punto, luego de leer y releer hilos en este foro me he dado cuenta de que *nadie* por aqui es capaz de predecir lo que pasara con el precio del oro de aqui a un mes. Lo que si podemos hacer, es estudiar las tendecinas. Durante unos años el oro se mostro alcista, luego pasaron unos meses y se encontaba estable, ahora se encuentra en bajada desde abril.
> 
> ...



El oro es una manera de ahorrar cuando no se confia en la clase dirigente. Es un SEGURO. Es 'algo' con lo que podras comerciar en cualquier parte del mundo, y comer. Y es 'algo' por lo que te podrán matar si descuidas unas mínimas precauciones (Discreción, ostentación...). Lo ha demostrado la historia muchas veces.

El oro tambien puede ser una inversion, pero está manipulado por las clases dirigentes HASTA QUE alguien diga que no, y haya un desacople.
Cuando pasará eso? No lo sé. Cómo pasará? Tampoco lo sé.

Pero si llega un momento 'sorpresa' en que alguien en la TV dice que "los euros" ya no valen (_*recordad que "ese" dinero no pertenece al poseedor sino al banco emisor, mientras que el valor del metal es intrínseco*_), o te resetean tus cuentas bancarias o cualquier conspiracion paranoica... todo el mundo querrá tener oro (Que es lo que ha tenido la humanidad durante muchos siglos). El oro es el dinero universal. Cualquier otra cosa es falsificacion.

En España no estamos acostumbrados a esta cultura de ahorrar en oro... excepto las madres/abuelas.. que lo hacian en joyas...

Personalmente... que baja el oro... estupendo, por el mismo dinero compraré un poco más... que sube... pues menos, 

Creo que es bueno tener un poco de oro *y plata* pero no pienso insistir mucho en la idea, ya somos mayorcitos para pensar por nosotros mismos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2013)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Fernando, EstudianteTesorero y fff, completamente de acuerdo con vosotros, yo añadiría un par de cosas:

- Reniegan y critican sobre invertir en los MPs (suponiendo que éstos sean una inversión) pero cuando se les pregunta sobre una opción (realista y válida) para invertir, simplemente callan ó dejan de postear.

- Si tan convencidos están de que los MPs no son para vosotros ¿que coño hacéis aqui perdiendo el tiempo?, !corred a por su inversión preferida que os la quitan de las manos!

Saludos


----------



## Aro (14 Sep 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender y teniendo en cuenta que "algun dia" el oro subira por las nubes, hasta donde creeis que puede seguir cayendo: 800$ 700$ 600$???



Veo complicado que baje de 1250$ pues ahí parece que aumenta la demanda de oro físico y puede haber desacople.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Finalmente, después de un largo día esperando una caída brusca, he hecho el pedido alrededor de las 20h (por agotamiento), con la cotización a 986€, un precio por Maple de 1040€, es decir, un 5.5% de sobrespot (ahora está a 998€, no me quejo). Es prácticamente el mismo precio que mi última compra a mediados de junio, pero lo importante es que tengo un par mas, y si la semana próxima sigue bajando pues acabaré de vaciar los cartuchos.



Bien hecho hamijo, como a las 18h yo estaba en la misma situación que tú, estuve a punto de comprar y no lo hice, una putada porque tuve que salir y ya no pude conectarme.

Ahora sigo igual -estoy confuso- y más con el rebote que ha pegado en el último momento; sólo espero que sea eso del gato muerto, sino, me temo que habrá que esperar otro ciclo para ver si se consiguen los mismos precios (si lo hay).

Aunque el Euro ha remontado y ahora está a 1,3301 -quedando el oro a 998,38- creo que le está costando mantenerse en esos niveles y es muy probable que caiga nuevamente.

Eso nos deja en la situación contraria del de euro alto + bajada de oro; entonces creo que el oro buscará los 1100€.

Me parece aceptable el sobrespot con el que compraste, espero que de esta semana no pase y pueda deciros que ya tengo un poco más de oro en mi poder.

También es verdad que aunque no haya comprado, también tengo más papelitos para comprar oro (afortunadamente), sólo espero que se mantenga así durante mucho tiempo.

Me alegra que tengas en tu poder un par más de "fotos" de una tal Elizabeth, al principio mosquea pero con el tiempo hasta le coges cariño 

Saludos hamijo

---------- Post added 14-sep-2013 at 17:04 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender y teniendo en cuenta que "algun dia" el oro subira por las nubes, hasta donde creeis que puede seguir cayendo: 800$ 700$ 600$???



Salvando las distancias y mirando la cotización exclusivamente como AT, todo pinta que el nivel de los US$1000 es su "suelo normal", ya que ese sería el precio de su evolución normal.

No obstante, si llega a esos niveles y el pánico se apodera de los papeleroros todo puede suceder y no sería descabellado ver incluso los US$600 que (intuyo sarcásticamente) mencionas.

Eso estaría cojonudo porque como mínimo se conseguiría esto:

- *Comprar a precio de saldo oro físico*; aunque eso lo dudo mucho, ya me dirás tú quién te va a vender, si consigues quién, me avisas 

- *Desligar por completo el oro físico del oro papel*; es decir, mandar a tomar por culo definitivamente al Comex y que siga vendiendo humo pero por su cuenta, nada que ver con el oro físico (como siempre ha sido).

- *Establecer otra organización que regule el precio del oro* (¿Asia?) y librarnos por completo del London Goldfixing y sus 5 banquitos de mierda más quebrados que un pepito premium.

¿Lo ves? todo son ventajas :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Vas a tener ocasión de comprar el Oro que quieras, y tampoco te olvides de la Plata (fff algo entiende sobre esto...), pues el "jueguecito" que se llevan aún va a durar un tiempo. Ahora bien, si te sirve de algo, el "timing" perfecto no lo vas a acertar y por eso mismo lo mejor es promediar a la baja, aunque algún "enterado" diga que no, y te voy a explicar porqué...

Yo hace muchos años aprendí lo siguiente: si el "producto" me interesa, luego me "convence" y dispongo del "dinero" preciso, para qué demorarlo... Nunca se ha de comprar en los "picos", que es el "problema" -relativo- que ha tenido mucha gente, e ir comprando a la baja, sin prisas...

Ayer, decidí entrar en la Plata y era la segunda vez en la misma semana. No tengo ninguna prisa, pero me guío por mi propia experiencia y "prospecciones", de manera que los precios del viernes me parecieron una excelente oportunidad y eso que yo compré por la mañana, pues lo tenía "claro", así que me evite "regatear" unos Euros. Al final, visto el estirón final que les metieron a los MP, sobre todo a la Plata, pues fue un buen día para mí. Que los MP volverán a caer no es descartable, además sería lo más "lógico", pero ahora puedo esperarlos un "rellano" más abajo...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (14 Sep 2013)

> - Establecer otra organización que regule el precio del oro (¿Asia?) y librarnos por completo del London Goldfixing y sus 5 banquitos de mierda más quebrados que un pepito premium.



Eso se puede hacer en cuanto se quiera, basta con una página web donde la gente pueda comprar y vender oro a su antojo, siempre que se cumpla con la Ley y eso.

Tu pones oro, y si alguien te lo compra a ese precio, pueden decir lo que quieran los bancos esos, que el precio de venta ha sido el que tu has puesto. Si no te lo compran es que te has pasado.

Como ejemplo os diría MtGox, que es conocida por la compra y venta de Bitcoins. Ahí nadie fija precios, sólo la comunidad. Por eso os digo que cualquiera podría hacer lo que pides.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Eso se puede hacer en cuanto se quiera, basta con una página web donde la gente pueda comprar y vender oro a su antojo, siempre que se cumpla con la Ley y eso.
> 
> Tu pones oro, y si alguien te lo compra a ese precio, pueden decir lo que quieran los bancos esos, que el precio de venta ha sido el que tu has puesto. Si no te lo compran es que te has pasado.
> 
> Como ejemplo os diría MtGox, que es conocida por la compra y venta de Bitcoins. Ahí nadie fija precios, sólo la comunidad. Por eso os digo que cualquiera podría hacer lo que pides.



Eso ya se hace en el eBay y ese tipo de webs.

A lo que me refiero es crear una organización seria que refleje realmente le precio del oro y eso no es posible mientras los anglos lo controlen mediante el fix, si alguien lo intenta hay portaaviones de por medio.

Si no lo crees pregunta a Gadafi (oh wait, que está muerto)

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 13:59 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Vas a tener ocasión de comprar el Oro que quieras, y tampoco te olvides de la Plata (fff algo entiende sobre esto...), pues el "jueguecito" que se llevan aún va a durar un tiempo. Ahora bien, si te sirve de algo, el "timing" perfecto no lo vas a acertar y por eso mismo lo mejor es promediar a la baja, aunque algún "enterado" diga que no, y te voy a explicar porqué...
> 
> Yo hace muchos años aprendí lo siguiente: si el "producto" me interesa, luego me "convence" y dispongo del "dinero" preciso, para qué demorarlo... Nunca se ha de comprar en los "picos", que es el "problema" -relativo- que ha tenido mucha gente, e ir comprando a la baja, sin prisas...
> 
> ...



Fernando, ojalá tengas razón y pueda cargar a mejores precios, aunque con éstos HDLP que controlan el precio todo puede suceder

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Eso ya se hace en el eBay y ese tipo de webs.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es crear una organización seria que refleje realmente le precio del oro y eso no es posible mientras los anglos lo controlen mediante el fix, si alguien lo intenta hay portaaviones de por medio.
> 
> Si no lo crees pregunta a Gadafi (oh wait, que está muerto)



Hola, Refinanciado: A Gadafi por su dinar de Oro, a Sadam Hussein cuando se le "ocurrió" mencionar que iba a vender su petróleo en Euros y a un gran "olvidado": Strauss-Kahn... Yo no sé si este tipo es un "depravado", pero lo que sí sé es que las "desgracias" comenzaron a "lloverle" después de plantear la necesidad de volver a un sistema monetario respaldado por el Patrón Oro...

Hay que comentarios que parecen bien argumentados, pero carecen de una base informativa de "libro"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: A Gadafi por su dinar de Oro, a Sadam Hussein cuando se le "ocurrió" mencionar que iba a vender su petróleo en Euros y a un gran "olvidado": Strauss-Kahn... Yo no sé si este tipo es un "depravado", pero lo que sí sé es que las "desgracias" comenzaron a "lloverle" después de plantear la necesidad de volver a un sistema monetario respaldado por el Patrón Oro...
> 
> Hay que comentarios que parecen bien argumentados, pero carecen de una base informativa de "libro"...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Fernando, mencioné sólo a Gadafi por ser éste el caso mediático más reciente, sin duda hay muchos más, de hecho seguro wue tú nos podrás decir con mayor exactitud si hay algunos países que se estén organizando para crear su propio "London Fixing" (creo que al menos Rusia y China, pero no lo tengo por la msno ahora), la cuestión es que tienen wue hacerlo con mucho cuidado para no mosquear a la bestia.

Saludos


----------



## maragold (15 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: A Gadafi por su dinar de Oro, a Sadam Hussein cuando se le "ocurrió" mencionar que iba a vender su petróleo en Euros y a un gran "olvidado": Strauss-Kahn... Yo no sé si este tipo es un "depravado", pero lo que sí sé es que las "desgracias" comenzaron a "lloverle" después de plantear la necesidad de volver a un sistema monetario respaldado por el Patrón Oro...
> 
> Hay que comentarios que parecen bien argumentados, pero carecen de una base informativa de "libro"...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



La verdad este este tipo de aportaciones de Fernando dan miedo.
Va a ser mejor ponernos en modo Troll y decir que el oro es una puta mierda, porque defender lo contrario puede ser motivo de que rastreen nuestras IPs y nos arruinen la vida. O peor, nos peguen un tiro... :cook:


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> La verdad este este tipo de aportaciones de Fernando dan miedo.
> Va a ser mejor ponernos en modo Troll y decir que el oro es una puta mierda, porque defender lo contrario puede ser motivo de que rastreen nuestras IPs y nos arruinen la vida. O peor, nos peguen un tiro... :cook:



No te habias dado cuenta que quien critica esa inversion es porque trabaja para la cia o pq tiene miedo....


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> La verdad este este tipo de aportaciones de Fernando dan miedo.
> Va a ser mejor ponernos en modo Troll y decir que el oro es una puta mierda, porque defender lo contrario puede ser motivo de que rastreen nuestras IPs y nos arruinen la vida. O peor, nos peguen un tiro... :cook:



No llega a tanto por ahora...

Pero nuestras compras con dni y pasaporte ahí quedan, pese a que las entregas las envies a equis y no a tu domicilio, el rastro quedo...

En este pais tampoco somos tantos los dedicados a la inversion a largo, pero en el ultimo lustro compro oro muchisima gente, y claro kilo a kilo sumamos entre todos muchisimos millones de euros.

En fin me jacto decir que soy una persona respestuosa con las leyes...pero mis MP es el mejor activo familiar con diferencia, y con eso no se juega

Respecto a la cotizacion, epoca especulativa habra que ir cargando poco a poco, ya subira y cuando suba...subira de verdad


----------



## Agente Pwneante (15 Sep 2013)

En ese sentido quizás habría que analizar un proyecto que llevaban a cabo en Bitcoinforums: crear un "exchange" P2P. El problema es cómo garantizar la seguridad y eso, pero si consiguen llevarlo a cabo y que funcione, podría ser utilitarismo para el oro o lo que queráis.

De todas formas, si ya hay gente que está comprando y vendiendo oro en eBay, una opción es crear un índice a partir de esos datos. Por ejemplo, se pueden analizar algún lingote en concreto que no tenga valor más allá de su propio oro, y analizar la media de los los dos cuartiles intermedios de ese lingote (para eliminar datos extremos) y de ahí sacar un índice.

Si por otra cosa no será, pero por matemáticas...


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> En ese sentido quizás habría que analizar un proyecto que llevaban a cabo en Bitcoinforums: crear un "exchange" P2P. El problema es cómo garantizar la seguridad y eso, pero si consiguen llevarlo a cabo y que funcione, podría ser utilitarismo para el oro o lo que queráis.
> 
> De todas formas, si ya hay gente que está comprando y vendiendo oro en eBay, una opción es crear un índice a partir de esos datos. Por ejemplo, se pueden analizar algún lingote en concreto que no tenga valor más allá de su propio oro, y analizar la media de los los dos cuartiles intermedios de ese lingote (para eliminar datos extremos) y de ahí sacar un índice.
> 
> Si por otra cosa no será, pero por matemáticas...



Uno de los principales problemas que veo con el tema de la criptomonedas, es que para hacer física su utilidad (vamos, convertirlas en dinero real o al menos obtener el utilizado legalmente para adquirir bienes) es que siempre tienes que pasar por vicaría.

Es decir, tienes que pasar por un cajero para retirar el dinero, entonces en caso de corralito, también os quedariáis sin poder retirar fondos o al menos el límite que os marquen en ese momento.

Para mí no es cuestión de buscar cual será la mejor manera de cotizar el oro, sino quién estará en condiciones de adaptarse a las nuevas reglas del juego, y yo creo que el que lo tenga en su poder es el que lo hará.

Por supuesto que no me refiero a los pobres pringados que tienen algunas onzas (en los que me incluyo), sino en los grandes poseedores de él y no precisamente los que dicen que lo tienen.


----------



## maragold (15 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> No te habias dado cuenta que quien critica esa inversion es porque trabaja para la cia o pq tiene miedo....



Bueno, también están los que no tienen un puto duro y los CM de la banca.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (15 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Uno de los principales problemas que veo con el tema de la criptomonedas, es que para hacer física su utilidad (vamos, convertirlas en dinero real o al menos obtener el utilizado legalmente para adquirir bienes) es que siempre tienes que pasar por vicaría.
> 
> Es decir, tienes que pasar por un cajero para retirar el dinero, entonces en caso de corralito, también os quedariáis sin poder retirar fondos o al menos el límite que os marquen en ese momento.
> 
> ...



No hablaba estríctamente de criptomonedas, sino de que pueden ser usadas como inspiración para crear mercados alternativos y no esperar a que los asiáticos creen un índice alternativo.

La iniciativa no siempre tiene porqué venir desde arriba, también puede venir desde abajo, y en eso consistía Bitcoin, en una moneda creada desde abajo, es cierto que existen rumores de que Satoshi Nakamoto en el fondo era un equipo de la NSA o una organización, pero aún así, sin apoyo de la gente "de abajo", no hubiera funcionado. Por eso digo que si queremos un índice alternativo para el oro deberíamos plantearnos crearlo "nosotros" y no esperar a que alguien lo haga por nosotros.

Eso si, no esperes que ese índice haga milagros y que te de dinero de la nada, porque leo algunos mensajes, y me recuerda mucho a los que están esperando que cada BTC valga millones para hacerse ricos sin esfuerzo. Que no digo que el oro no pudiera subir, pero eso de que el oro costaría miles y miles y miles... como que no, lo mismo que el BTC tampoco costará miles y miles y miles como insinúan.

En cuanto a los corralitos de criptomonedas, pueden bloquearte el cambio de esa moneda por euros en sitios "oficiales", pero no las transacciones que puedas hacer con ella, bien sea por trabajo, por comida, por oro o por euros físicos de otro particular. Pero es un tema a parte, supongo que ya haya otros hilos que lo expliquen mejor.


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> En ese sentido quizás habría que analizar un proyecto que llevaban a cabo en Bitcoinforums: crear un "exchange" P2P. El problema es cómo garantizar la seguridad y eso, pero si consiguen llevarlo a cabo y que funcione, podría ser utilitarismo para el oro o lo que queráis.
> 
> De todas formas, si ya hay gente que está comprando y vendiendo oro en eBay, una opción es crear un índice a partir de esos datos. Por ejemplo, se pueden analizar algún lingote en concreto que no tenga valor más allá de su propio oro, y analizar la media de los los dos cuartiles intermedios de ese lingote (para eliminar datos extremos) y de ahí sacar un índice.
> 
> Si por otra cosa no será, pero por matemáticas...



el siguiente paso sera inventar el fuego, la rueda, la escritura....
¿aun en la edad de los metales?

(dejar de alucinar, solo puede haber un mercado y un precio, sino hay una cosa que es igualar precios entre mercados.... gente que se dedica a comprar en un mercado donde el producto es mas barato y venderlo en uno donde es mas caro, hasta que los precios se unifican...)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> La verdad este este tipo de aportaciones de Fernando dan miedo.
> Va a ser mejor ponernos en modo Troll y decir que el oro es una puta mierda, porque defender lo contrario puede ser motivo de que rastreen nuestras IPs y nos arruinen la vida. O peor, nos peguen un tiro... :cook:



Hola, maragold: Yo ya "cuento" con ello. Tú sabes tan bien como yo que rastrear y localizar una IP es un "juego de niños" para "quienes" se dedican a ello. Es su trabajo y lo desarrollan bien, a veces favorece nuestra seguridad y otras pues va a ser que no...

De todas formas, yo soy muy "americano" en este sentido. Es decir, en el improbable caso que fuera así, "gratis" no les iba a salir...

Mis aportaciones no tienen porqué dar miedo, a fin de cuentas no me "invento" nada. "Miedo" debería ser el desconocimiento de la "realidad" y que, en el fondo, es lo que pasa...

Y, maragold, no pierdas tu tiempo con el "marinero de luces"... Que diga lo que le salga del rabo o lo que tenga, yo ni puto caso...

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (15 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Yo ya "cuento" con ello. Tú sabes tan bien como yo que rastrear y localizar una IP es un "juego de niños" para "quienes" se dedican a ello. Es su trabajo y lo desarrollan bien, a veces favorece nuestra seguridad y otras pues va a ser que no...
> 
> De todas formas, yo soy muy "americano" en este sentido. Es decir, en el improbable caso que fuera así, "gratis" no les iba a salir...
> 
> ...



¿Nos estás diciendo que no posteas tras 7 proxies?:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2013)

¿Dice Vd.? No voy a perder tiempo con otro "aprendiz"... 

- "La verdad se parece mucho a la falta de imaginación." E. Jardiel Poncela


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Dice Vd.? No voy a perder tiempo con otro "aprendiz"...
> 
> - "La verdad se parece mucho a la falta de imaginación." E. Jardiel Poncela



Siempre que baja el oro aparecen foreros poco metaleros para regocijarse y jactarse del infortunio...es lo que tiene el oro.

Solo cuando sube y baja el auténtico metalero sabe lo que ocurre, el resto lo supone...

Saludos.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (16 Sep 2013)

*Seven proxies*



fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Dice Vd.? No voy a perder tiempo con otro "aprendiz"...
> 
> - "La verdad se parece mucho a la falta de imaginación." E. Jardiel Poncela



No iba con mala intención, era una referencia a lo del rastreo de IPs.

Por si no lo entendéis os lo resumo: un proxy es un ordenador intermedio entre el tuyo y otro, con lo que el tuyo no tiene un acceso directo a datos del otro y lo mismo al revés. Los proxies son usados a menudo para trolear, porque dificulta el bloqueo por parte de los administradores, también se usa para verter información "sensible" a la red, porque es más difícil de perseguir por parte de la "pasma". Si pones 7 uno tras otro la cosa se complica aún más, no es imposible, pero si más difícil.

Y de ahí viene el dibujo de los *Seven proxies.*

Y si, me alegro de que baje el oro, porque con él suele bajar la plata, y a mi que me gusta llevar joyas de plata, me interesa que el precio no suba mucho, al menos que no suba la plata. Ojo, que me alegre de que baje la plata no significa que me ría de quién invirtió en ella a largo plazo.

Es más, como habéis dicho, el que invierta a 20 años o más no le preocupará que suba o baje mucho la plata, porque seguramente no busque ganar dinero sino asegurarse de que se conserve una parte.

De los que si me reiré son de los que compraran con intención de vender a corto plazo y ganar dinero. De esos me río tanto como de los que lo hicieran con los pisos, porque su actitud es perjudicial para la economía.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Sep 2013)

A esta hora el oro sigue ligeramente a la baja

1325, 50 $ Onza, es decir 992, 14 € Onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2013)

# Agente Pawneante: Diculpa, pero te había malinterpretado con la viñeta... Sé lo que es un proxy, pero ya te digo que "interprete" otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (16 Sep 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> No iba con mala intención, era una referencia a lo del rastreo de IPs.
> 
> Por si no lo entendéis os lo resumo: un proxy es un ordenador intermedio entre el tuyo y otro, con lo que el tuyo no tiene un acceso directo a datos del otro y lo mismo al revés. Los proxies son usados a menudo para trolear, porque dificulta el bloqueo por parte de los administradores, también se usa para verter información "sensible" a la red, porque es más difícil de perseguir por parte de la "pasma". Si pones 7 uno tras otro la cosa se complica aún más, no es imposible, pero si más difícil.
> 
> ...



Lo perjudicial no fue que la gente comprara pisos para especular y ganar dinero a corto plazo, porque de saberlo, ¿acaso tú o yo o cualquiera no lo hubiéramos hecho? Lo realmente perjudicial fue que desde las instituciones del Estado se hiciera la vista gorda no regulando y lo que es peor, negando lo que estaba ocurriendo.


----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2013)

y tan conspiranoicos como sois y no pensais en esa paranoia de los proxis que quienes estan detras de los proxis son esos que cospiran y os espian...

*¿que mejor que espiar y controlar los proxis y los sistemas "antiespias" para controlar a aquellos que no quieren que nadie sepa lo que hacen?
*
me parece que algunos vais demasiado pasados de rosca.


----------



## Aro (16 Sep 2013)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Lo perjudicial no fue que la gente comprara pisos para especular y ganar dinero a corto plazo, porque de saberlo, ¿acaso tú o yo o cualquiera no lo hubiéramos hecho? Lo realmente perjudicial fue que desde las instituciones del Estado se hiciera la vista gorda no regulando y lo que es peor, negando lo que estaba ocurriendo.



E incentivándolo!!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> E incentivándolo!!



Por no hablar de los "reguladores" como, por ejemplo, el Banco de España. Sí, ese que ahora da "recetas" que no le corresponden...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (16 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> y tan conspiranoicos como sois y no pensais en esa paranoia de los proxis que quienes estan detras de los proxis son esos que cospiran y os espian...
> 
> *¿que mejor que espiar y controlar los proxis y los sistemas "antiespias" para controlar a aquellos que no quieren que nadie sepa lo que hacen?
> *
> me parece que algunos vais demasiado pasados de rosca.



El truco está en recurrir a un "octavo proxy", o sea, una Wifi ajena y envolviendo el ordenador en papel de aluminio.:XX:

Lo de los pisos fue vergonzoso, porque si compras oro por el doble de lo que vale (dejando a parte el tema de que en el futuro pudiera o no valer mucho más) significa que de cada € que inviertas en oro, sólo 0.5 van realmente a oro, el resto se lo quedan especuladores.

En el oro al menos compras con dinero "que te sobra" y que quieres asegurarte de que en un largo plazo no desaparezca, dentro de lo malo no suele ser dinero prestado. Pero en el caso de los pisos la gente compraba con dinero prestado para poder vivir en un sitio. Ahora han comprometido el dinero de muchísima gente que se verá endeudada de por vida.:: Pero oye, como generábamos empleo... pues eso, que venga, que a seguir alimentando la burbuja.


----------



## ramsés (16 Sep 2013)

Hola foreros:
Hay un pequeño "Compro oro" cerca de mi casa, y hoy me he atrevido a decirle a la chica que lo lleva que cómo pueden ganar dinero si el oro está bajando.
Me ha dicho una cosa muy rara: "Esto es como la burbuja inmobiliaria, tiene que explotar. Yo ahora facturo la mitad que el año pasado".
No he podido aclararlo con ella pues venían clientes, mañana iré a ver si aclaro lo que me quiere decir, pues yo no lo entiendo. Pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al margen de la compradora (nunca vendedora) de oro de diversas calidades.


----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> Hay un pequeño "Compro oro" cerca de mi casa, y hoy me he atrevido a decirle a la chica que lo lleva que cómo pueden ganar dinero si el oro está bajando.
> Me ha dicho una cosa muy rara: "Esto es como la burbuja inmobiliaria, tiene que explotar. Yo ahora factura la mitad que el año pasado".
> No he podido aclararlo con ella pues venían clientes, mañana iré a ver si aclaro lo que me quiere decir, pues yo no lo entiendo. Pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al margen de la compradora (nunca vendedora) de oro de diversas calidades.



Pero que tiene que ver que el oro suba o baje con las tiendas de "compro oro"

Es como las tiendas de patatas, de ordenadores, de bicibletas, INCLUSO DE de moviles, LOS MOVILES TAMBIEN BAJAN DE PRECIO CADA MES... ve a preguntarle como pueden mantener abierto el negocio si los precios estan bajando...

Todos ellos se mueven con unos margenes, compran mas barato y venden mas caro. 
En los mercados con cambios de precios muy veloces no pueden tener stocks, y compran lo que ya han vendido... 
En el caso del oro, seguramente lo vendan el mismo dia, (excepto que se dediquen a especular con él, y no a comprar-vender) pero ese ya es otro negocio para el que no necesitan tener una tienda.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> Hay un pequeño "Compro oro" cerca de mi casa, y hoy me he atrevido a decirle a la chica que lo lleva que cómo pueden ganar dinero si el oro está bajando.
> Me ha dicho una cosa muy rara: "Esto es como la burbuja inmobiliaria, tiene que explotar. Yo ahora factura la mitad que el año pasado".
> No he podido aclararlo con ella pues venían clientes, mañana iré a ver si aclaro lo que me quiere decir, pues yo no lo entiendo. Pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al margen de la compradora (nunca vendedora) de oro de diversas calidades.



Otro detalle

Ayer en la puerta de sol de madrid y aledaños, habia legion de chalecos de compro oro, me extraño ya que esta en caida, pero la gente anda achuchada y se aprovechan de eso y su desconocimiento de cotizaciones y del sector.

Por otro lado la gente sigue cargando, hay varias tiendas de renombre sin una onza en lingote. 

Mirar por la red.


----------



## ramsés (16 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Pero que tiene que ver que el oro suba o baje con las tiendas de "compro oro"
> 
> Es como las tiendas de patatas, de ordenadores, de bicibletas, INCLUSO DE de moviles, LOS MOVILES TAMBIEN BAJAN DE PRECIO CADA MES... ve a preguntarle como pueden mantener abierto el negocio si los precios estan bajando...
> 
> ...



Pero tú no puedes, o no quieres, vender patatas y bicicletas, ordenadores y móviles, pero es como si compran tu móvil,... ¿Cómo pueden hacer eso? ¿Qué haces tú con un móvil muy devaluado?
No sé, yo me huelo una operación como en la crisis del 29, la Reserva Federal no dejó que nadie particular tuviera oro físico en casa (Luego vinieron los Krugerrands, pero ellos dijeron que coleccionaban monedas, no que tuvieran oro que eso era por casualidad, la pureza de un Krugerrand creo que es 0.917).
Pero hasta 1967, no pudieron eludir la ley del 1933 de no poseer oro.
Krugerrand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Pero tú no puedes, o no quieres, vender patatas y bicicletas, ordenadores y móviles, pero es como si compran tu móvil,... ¿Cómo pueden hacer eso? ¿Qué haces tú con un móvil muy devaluado?
> No sé, yo me huelo una operación como en la crisis del 29, la Reserva Federal no dejó que nadie particular tuviera oro físico en casa (Luego vinieron los Krugerrands, pero ellos dijeron que coleccionaban monedas, no que tuvieran oro que eso era por casualidad, la pureza de un Krugerrand creo que es 0.917).
> Pero hasta 1967, no pudieron eludir la ley del 1933 de no poseer oro.
> Krugerrand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



la verdad que no te entiendo, 
¿que hacen las tiendas con moviles devaluados?
comprarlos un poco mas baratos que el precio al que se estan vendiendo. Y ESO DA IGUAL QUE SUBAN, BAJEN, O SE MANTENGAN LOS PRECIOS, Y DA IGUAL QUE EL PRECIO ES ALTO O BAJO. (si los precios se mueven mucho lo tienes que vender rapidamente para no asumir riesgos, y YA)

si compras oro a un 20% mas barato que el precio que tiene el mercado, + otro 20 % de lo que costará fundirlo, trasportarlo etc... ¡¡¡QUE MAS TE DA QUE EL PRECIO SEA ALTO O BAJO??
¿o crees que el hierro no se compra-vende por ser mucho mas barato que el oro o la plata?


----------



## LasTcall (16 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> Hay un pequeño "Compro oro" cerca de mi casa, y hoy me he atrevido a decirle a la chica que lo lleva que cómo pueden ganar dinero si el oro está bajando.
> Me ha dicho una cosa muy rara: "Esto es como la burbuja inmobiliaria, tiene que .....
> 
> ...


----------



## ramsés (16 Sep 2013)

¿o crees que el hierro no se compra-vende por ser mucho mas barato que el oro o la plata?[/QUOTE]

¿Y por qué no ponen compro hierro con la misma cantidad de compro oro, que han surgido como setas?.
Yo no puedo vender mi bicicleta vieja, y si lo intento, los chatarreros se ríen de mi.
He tenido varios coches, y suponiendo que tengan unos 500 kg. de acero, a mí sólo me dieron 6 € (unas 1.000 pesetas de entonces, lo vendí antes del euro, el chatarrero me dijo que valía más el radio cassette que el coche entero)
Luego compra una viga de hierro. Con esos márgenes cualquiera se hace rico, y el acero es mucho más necesario que el oro y la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2013)

Hola, ramsés: La pregunta que yo siempre me he hecho es qué hay y quiénes detrás de los Compro-Oro. Vivo en una población relativamente grande y he observado que suelen ubicarse en lugares muy céntricos, donde precisamente los alquileres son más caros, aparte de no importarles la "competencia", pues algunos están prácticamente "juntos". Si encima consideramos que el fenómeno tiene una dimensión casi mundial, pues como que "choca" bastante.

No creo que haya tal "burbuja", porqué entonces no tiene sentido que aflorarán cuando los precios estaban más altos. Ahora, no hay vendedores, porque en los Compro Oro ahora ya observamos que "también compran Plata". Y la "prueba del algodón": algunos días me siento en un lugar donde puedo ver tres de esos "negocios" y allí, ahora mismo, no entra ni dios...

¿"Burbuja"? Dada la corrección sufrida yo no la veo por ningún lado, pero bueno esa es una opinión personal. Yo, por ahora, sigo siendo comprador...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre la posesión ilegal del Oro en los Estados Unidos entre 1933 y 1975, te diré que, históricamente, tenemos más ejemplos. Uno que es poco conocido es el acontecido en UK, en 1966, cuando el gobierno laborista instituyó una prohibición para la importación de monedas de Oro y, además, prohibió a los ciudadanos británicos la posesión de más de cuatro monedas de Oro.

Cualquier persona que poseyera más de esas cuatro monedas de Oro estaba obligado a rellenar una declaración ante el Banco de Inglaterra. No fue hasta el gobierno de Margaret Thatcher, en 1979, que se terminó con ese control.

¿Cuál fue el motivo de esa prohibición? Algo semejante a lo que está ocurriendo hoy en día en la India. En 1966, la libra se estaba depreciando fuertemente en el mercado de divisas. Bien, aquello provocó que los británicos hicieran lo mismo que están haciendo los hindúes: comprar Oro "físico". Por eso, siempre digo que la Historia es "repetitiva"...

¿Evolución futura del precio del Oro? A corto está claro que pueden "empujarlo" a niveles más bajos, donde siempre habrá gente "esperando", empezando por los que los "están" llevando en esa dirección. ¿Prohibición y/o confiscación del Oro? A nivel mundial muy complicado, pero a nivel "local" nada descartable... Todo tendrá respuesta cuando el dinero Fiat colapse, pero eso aún va a llevar tiempo. Mientras los americanos tengan el potencial militar que tienen y consigan "amedrentar" al resto del mundo, pues el USD aún puede tener un cierto recorrido "temporal".

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (17 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: La pregunta que yo siempre me he hecho es qué hay y quiénes detrás de los Compro-Oro.



Yo creo que son franquicias. Tú mismo podrías poner una tienda, supongo. Hace poco escuché a un boxeador diciendo que él estaba invirtiendo en ese negocio.


fernandojcg dijo:


> Vivo en una población relativamente grande y he observado que suelen ubicarse en lugares muy céntricos, donde precisamente los alquileres son más caros, aparte de no importarles la "competencia", pues algunos están prácticamente "juntos". Si encima consideramos que el fenómeno tiene una dimensión casi mundial, pues como que "choca" bastante.



Sí, me sigue sonando a inversión de gente con pasta que no supervisa las tiendas personalmente.


fernandojcg dijo:


> No creo que haya tal "burbuja", porqué entonces no tiene sentido que aflorarán cuando los precios estaban más altos. Ahora, no hay vendedores, porque en los Compro Oro ahora ya observamos que "también compran Plata". Y la "prueba del algodón": algunos días me siento en un lugar donde puedo ver tres de esos "negocios" y allí, ahora mismo, no entra ni dios...



Yo creo que sí tiene sentido que aflorasen las tiendas con precios altos. Como decían atrás, sus beneficios supongo que los obtienen del "margen" que les deja vender para fundir al precio que se cotiza el oro y comprarlo siempre más barato. Si el precio está alto se va a acercar más gente a vender las joyas de la abuela, y habrá más robos de oro para vender en esas tiendas. Lo que implica más volumen de negocio y más beneficios.

Por lo demás, como siempre, un gusto leer tus lecciones de historia, Fernando. Espero que las vacaciones bien


----------



## muyuu (17 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Yo no puedo vender mi bicicleta vieja, y si lo intento, los chatarreros se ríen de mi.
> He tenido varios coches, y suponiendo que tengan unos 500 kg. de acero, a mí sólo me dieron 6 € (unas 1.000 pesetas de entonces, lo vendí antes del euro, el chatarrero me dijo que valía más el radio cassette que el coche entero)
> Luego compra una viga de hierro. Con esos márgenes cualquiera se hace rico, y el acero es mucho más necesario que el oro y la plata.



Lakshmi Mittal - Forbes


----------



## Agente Pwneante (17 Sep 2013)

Muchos "compro oros" son joyerías "de toda la vida" reconvertidas a través de franquicias.

También hay gente que tenía un local con un negocio que le iba mal y ha optado por reconvertirlo.

Como dije en otro mensaje: si vais a vender una joya, a Internet y paciencia. Aunque la vendáis al precio del oro físico, conseguiréis más que en un compro oro, y además otra persona disfrutará la joya.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Sep 2013)

Cotización del oro a esta hora

1313, 10 $ onza, baja ligeramente.


----------



## oinoko (17 Sep 2013)

*¿como casa esto:
*


clapham dijo:


> El oro-papel baja , pero el oro fisico esta muy muy escaso.
> .COMEX esta vacio . Por cada 54 onzas de oro-papel solo hay disponible una onza de oro fisico



*Con esto?*



clapham dijo:


> Por que baja el precio del oro ? CREO , que la gente " no rica " que posee oro fisico esta atravezando un bache de liquidez y no le queda mas remedio
> que vender ( la hipoteca , las deudas , las facturas , etc )



*
O una cosa o la otra, con cual nos quedamos?* obviamente la primera, pero que menciones la segunda da a entender que no has pillado el concepto y que solo repites lo que lees.



clapham dijo:


> Una vez colapse el dolar ( y las monedas fiat ) la moneda mundial sera el oro
> De hecho los republicanos ya estan hablando de volver al gold standard



A ver quien le echa webos para proponerlo en serio. Que le pregunten al Strauss-Khan que le paso la última vez que empezo a "estudiar la posibilidad" de volver al patron oro.

Al oro, sólo se vuelve por colapso traumatico, no habrá votación sobre ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2013)

Bueno, puedo aceptar "franquicia" si me dais el nombre de la misma y su accionariado, cuenta de resultados, etc. Si lo pensáis bien, el "entramado" es más complejo de lo que parece.

No, las joyerías no se han reconvertido en "Compro Oro". Lo que han hecho es añadirse al negocio y en las cristaleras de sus establecimientos han colocado letreros con el "Compro Oro" de marras. 

En mi población he podido seguir su evolución. En un principio, no había ni uno solo de estos "franquiciados", luego empezaron a proliferar en zonas caras de alquilar y aprovecharon el "tirón inicial" hasta que la gente se ha quedado sin "mercancía" y ahora mismo no les veo ningún "sentido"... Otro detalle: quienes trabajan allí no eran de la población.

Ya digo que no tengo ni idea de lo que pueda haber detrás, porque evidentemente la apertura del negocio ha de ser lo más transparente posible, al menos para no tener problemas iniciales, pero siempre los he "comparado" con los establecimientos chinos que también proliferan como setas, también en lugares caros en sus alquileres, y lo que venden no parece que "compense" la inversión, puesto que lo que venden sí que deja amplios margenes, pero si no hay venta...

En, fin, para mí no está muy "claro" lo que hay detrás de todo ello, pero bueno alguna idea tengo al respecto. Sin embargo, al no tenerla "perfilada", pues mejor no la comento.

Respecto al comentario de oinoko pues va en el mismo sentido que uno anterior mío. Me refiero a que el USD no se va "destronar" así como así, al menos con la "aceptación" del gobierno americano. Antes, deberán conseguir "contraprestaciones" que les compensen, ya sea una condonación de su deuda, luego un reset mundial, o un mix de diferentes "alternativas". Eso, ahora mismo, parece más lejano que cercano, pero no menos cierto es que los "tiempos" hoy "vuelan"...

Hay movimientos en las "sombras" buscando una "alternativa", a través de una moneda respaldada por el Patrón Oro, y que está auspiciada por China, Rusia y varios países emergentes, pero de momento no pasa de ser un "proyecto" y falta ver la reacción de los americanos si se lleva a la práctica. De momento, muchos países están comerciando bilateralmente en sus monedas e incluso con Oro, fuera de la órbita del USD, y es el caso de China, Rusia, Japón, Australia, Irán...

Lo que también está muy claro que este Sistema Ponzi tiene fecha de "caducidad" porque no es sostenible en el tiempo...

# Aro: Las vacaciones bien. Gracias. El problema es que no he podido salir ya que han surgido una serie de "complicaciones" de última hora y que hay que resolver. Sin embargo, tengo la suerte de vivir en una zona turística, de manera que la playa la tengo a 10 minutos andando y, si quiero montaña, tengo un parque natural a menos de 15 minutos en coche. Por tanto, tengo facilidades para "aprovechar" las vacaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (17 Sep 2013)

clapham dijo:


> A ver monino ...si no me entiendes no es mi problema , sino el tuyo
> yo escribo para gente con un coeficiente intelectual muy superior al tuyo , que lastima que seas un ignorante goy .
> pero como estoy de buen humor te constesto .
> Mira , los cenutrios son buenos por naturaleza . Hoy en dia la ingenuidad se paga con la muerte , o sea ...la ruina total .
> ...



Vaya sarta de tonterias, pero que panzada de reir me he dado, me ha entrado hipo y todo.:XX::XX:
Cuando se me quite el hipo te contesto, pero ves pensando..
¿Sigues insistiendo en que el precio lo marca el mercado del físico? :XX:
y si eso fuera cierto, que tiraría más del precio del oro: ¿los de tu barrio vendiendo las baratijas de la abuela?, o 1.200 millones de indios haciendo colas kilometricas en las joyerias cada vez que cobran la paga sumados con el gobierno chino comprando 1.000 toneladas al año?
Te has lucido, figura. :XX:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 15:48 ----------




clapham dijo:


> los ricos ( y los listos ) no tenemos problema .
> En cuanto al COMEX ...hablamos de gente imbecil pero rica , gente que tiene invertidos miles de dolares en oro - papel .



Esto ha sido lo mejor de todo.:XX:
Si para ti, el que tiene 2000 dolares es rico, ya ha quedado definida tu escala social y tu escala de inteligencia. :XX:

Ya me ha entrado hipo otra vez.


----------



## ramsés (17 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Claro, claro... :bla:
> 
> Tú eres más de bolsa, no???
> 
> ...



Cuando no había bolsa la gente era más metalera y las cosas le iban bien, a Jesucristo, uno de los tres regalos era oro, y Quevedo, mira lo que dice a principios del siglo XVII: 

Madre, yo al oro me humillo, 
Él es mi amante y mi amado, 
Pues de puro enamorado 
De continuo anda amarillo. 
Que pues doblón o sencillo 
Hace todo cuanto quiero, 
Poderoso Caballero 
Es don Dinero. 


Lo que nos pasa a los actuales foreros enamorados del brillo amarilloienso:
Y a Jesucristo, Judas lo vendió por 30 monedas de plata, entonces no había otro dinero ni maquinitas para fabricarlo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Sep 2013)

La cotización del oro sigue bajista

A esta hora

1296, 50 $ onza.


----------



## remonster (18 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Pero que tiene que ver que el oro suba o baje con las tiendas de "compro oro"
> 
> Es como las tiendas de patatas, de ordenadores, de bicibletas, INCLUSO DE de moviles, LOS MOVILES TAMBIEN BAJAN DE PRECIO CADA MES... ve a preguntarle como pueden mantener abierto el negocio si los precios estan bajando...
> 
> ...



Como de costumbre demuestras no tener ni puta idea. 

Los compro-oro compran y tienen la obligación de transcribir la compra en el libro de policiía y esperar 15 días para vender la mercancia. La venden a fundiciones y de allí a Suiza para alingotar para los más ricos.


----------



## Aro (18 Sep 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Como de costumbre demuestras no tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Los compro-oro compran y tienen la obligación de transcribir la compra en el libro de policiía y esperar 15 días para vender la mercancia. La venden a fundiciones y de allí a Suiza para alingotar para los más ricos.



Pero entonces si está en tendencia bajista, ¿pierden?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Sep 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Pero entonces si está en tendencia bajista, ¿pierden?



Supongo que no si su margen es superior a la variación en esos 15 dias. Este peligro de pillarse los dedos "justificaria" el _underspot_ al que te pagan, no?


----------



## Aro (18 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Supongo que no si su margen es superior a la variación en esos 15 dias. Este peligro de pillarse los dedos "justificaria" el _underspot_ al que te pagan, no?



Sí, pero habrá que ver los planes de negocio que han hecho. Quiero decir, si han planificado sus beneficios en función de ganar su "spread" aproximadamente en cada transacción, en bajada pueden no salirles las cuentas. Aunque como señalas puede ser un problema menor, el problema mayor será que con precios bajos tienen mucho menos volumen de negocio.

................................................

Aquí otro hilo interesante que apunta que vamos hacia una deflación continental. Es un tema vital y muy importante este
Bono por debajo/encima del 5% (VIII) ¡¡¡y con corralito en Chipre!!! - Página 166 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

*¿Creéis que puede subir el oro en un escenario de deflación?*


----------



## maragold (18 Sep 2013)

Ben "Clemente" Bernanke ha hablado... Patapúuuuuuuummmmm p'arribaaaaa!!!
:cook:


----------



## ramsés (18 Sep 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Ben "Clemente" Bernanke ha hablado... Patapúuuuuuuummmmm p'arribaaaaa!!!
> :cook:



¿Qué ha dicho para que suba el oro en vertical?


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Qué ha dicho para que suba el oro en vertical?



Sera una analogía, pero se disparó.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Qué ha dicho para que suba el oro en vertical?



Pues, ni más o menos que lo esperado y deseado por los "mercados": continua la "patada adelante"... La lectura "real" es que todo esto cada vez tiene peor "pinta". Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## gugueta (18 Sep 2013)

No entiendo nada...
Si no va a haber cambios en la impresora, ¿por qué esta subida en vertical de los metales?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2013)

gugueta dijo:


> No entiendo nada...
> Si no va a haber cambios en la impresora, ¿por qué esta subida en vertical de los metales?



Muy sencillo: ¿Comprarías billetes que mañana pueden no valer nada? El mercado "lee" que, de momento, todo sigue el "guión", pero que el "mañana" va a ser "diferente"...


----------



## ramsés (18 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy sencillo: ¿Comprarías billetes que mañana pueden no valer nada? El mercado "lee" que, de momento, todo sigue el "guión", pero que el "mañana" va a ser "diferente"...



Fernando, para que el mercado lea eso es que hay algo inminente. ¿Podrías indicarlo?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Fernando, para que el mercado lea eso es que hay algo inminente. ¿Podrías indicarlo?



Hola, ramsés: Pasa por el Hilo Oficial del Oro y busca el enlace que he colocado y allí, de forma gráfica, está todo bastante "claro". Lo único que no explica es el "desenlace" final.

No tiene porqué ser una respuesta de los mercados a "algo" inminente. La primera lectura que yo hago es que la debilidad económica americana continua y, por tanto, la salida del "pozo oscuro" sigue en "espera"... Con ver la respuesta "simultánea" que se han dado en todos los mercados: Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas y los MP... Algunos pensaban que éstos últimos saldrían "perdiendo" con esta decisión, pero ya vemos que no... Lo que no quita para que mañana los mercados se "tranquilicen" un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## gugueta (18 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy sencillo: ¿Comprarías billetes que mañana pueden no valer nada? El mercado "lee" que, de momento, todo sigue el "guión", pero que el "mañana" va a ser "diferente"...



Sí, pero eso también era ayer igual. Una subida escalonada la entendería mucho mejor. O es que está corrigiendo el mercado los últimos "descuentos". Ya se verá, pero todo esto es una jaula de grillos y así no hay manera de enterarse de ná:XX::XX:::´(


----------



## thekingofgold (18 Sep 2013)

Permitirme expresar mi humilde opinion. Yo estoy desde hace un tiempo en el negocio del oro y es cierto que ha tenido una bajadita pero poco relevante, lo que si tengo claro que es un valor refugio de mucha importancia, el que tiene oro tendra dinero siempre, el que acumula dinero mermara mucho su poder adquisitivo.- ejemplo. el que compro un piso en el año 2000 y pagó por el 150.000 € hoy si lo vende por 80-90.000 habra tenido mucha suerte. La misma persona que en el año 2000 compró 150.000 € en ORO hoy dia tiene 1.000.000 € aprox. ya que en los ultimos 10 años el oro ha subido un 670 %. Otro ejemplo de perder poder adquisitivo con el dinero en un banco. Si hoy tienes 10.000 € en un banco quizas compraras un cochecito pequeño pero os puedo que dentro de 5 años no comprareis ni las ruedas. Por lo tanto el ORO aunque fluctue cada dia en su precio segun el mercado de Londres ira en aumento. La razon es bien sencilla, cada vez se saca menos mineral de la tierra y el oro existente en el mundo es limitado al igual que el petroleo algun dia se acabará. Yo solo os invito a la reflexion y respeto todas las opiniones pero yo estoy mas que satisfecho de estar en el negocio del oro y poder ayudar a tantas personas a pasar el mal trago de la crisis. Y por ultimo decir que:
El ORO es el dinero de los Reyes
La PLATA el de los caballeros
El TRUEQUE el de los mercaderes
Y las TARJETAS DE CREDITO es el dinero de los esclavos........moraleja
Y asi ha sido durante mas de 5.000 años.

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2013)

gugueta dijo:


> Sí, pero eso también era ayer igual. Una subida escalonada la entendería mucho mejor. O es que está corrigiendo el mercado los últimos "descuentos". Ya se verá, pero todo esto es una jaula de grillos y así no hay manera de enterarse de ná:XX::XX:::´(



Mira, gugueta, los mercados suelen reaccionar siempre "visceralmente" cuando se dan determinadas noticias que tienen gran relevancia en el mundo económico-financiero. Hoy no ha sido "diferente", sólo tienes que ver el "mismo" comportamiento en los Bonos y las Divisas. Por ejemplo, el EUR se ha disparado hasta los 1,3542 aprox. y desde el pasado mes de Enero no se veía este precio en su cruce con el USD. Si buscas los gráficos del día se ve todo bastante más "claro".

¿También era "lógica" la última caída en vertical de los MP? Vivimos en unos mercados totalmente "manipulados" y eso es cada vez más evidente, de manera que hay bastante gente que debe estar comprando "físico" con vistas a lo que parece que está por "venir"...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (19 Sep 2013)

gugueta dijo:


> Sí, pero eso también era ayer igual. Una subida escalonada la entendería mucho mejor. O es que está corrigiendo el mercado los últimos "descuentos". Ya se verá, pero todo esto es una jaula de grillos y así no hay manera de enterarse de ná:XX::XX:::´(



Es simple. El mercado esperaba que bajasen los estímulos. Bernanke ha dado una sorpresa y de ahí la reacción.


----------



## Aro (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos gráficos, Fernando, muestran el comportamiento en situación deflacionaria y otros escenarios.
Gracias


----------



## Aro (19 Sep 2013)

Fallo de tapatalk


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2013)

gugueta dijo:


> Sí, pero eso también era ayer igual. Una subida escalonada la entendería mucho mejor. O es que está corrigiendo el mercado los últimos "descuentos". Ya se verá, pero todo esto es una jaula de grillos y así no hay manera de enterarse de ná:XX::XX:::´(



Simplemente porque se esperaba el anuncio de que frenarian la impresora (de ahi las últimas bajadas?) como la sorpresa fue que continuarian, pues todos los que estaban en espera volvieron a cargar.

Edito: Veo que ya te habian contestado lo mismo.


----------



## Artan0 (19 Sep 2013)

Cuidado con extrapolar casos para deducir la perdida o ganancia de poder adquisitivo. Quien en el año 2000 tenia 20.000€ destinados a comprar un vehículo se podía comprar un vehículo de una gama inferior del que hoy se compraría por ese mismo dinero.

No solo ha habido deflación de precios en lo inmobiliario, dentro de 5 años nadie sabe , pero a día de lo hoy la cosa es así.

Tampoco nos podemos guiar por indices de precios sobre los que se ha actuado impositivamente, las subidas del IVA etc crean inflación pero no por un efecto de demanda ni monetario.

Luego tenemos casos como los de la subida del precio de las patatas, el cual es provocado por la alta demanda debido precisamente a la pobreza. Se sustituyen otros alimentos más caros por otros baratos y la demanda hace subir los precios de los más baratos, pero ojo que eso es indicativo de pobreza y de deflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2013)

Hola, Artan0: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas y me has "retraído" a mi niñez, cuando se produzco una brutal subida en el precio de las patatas. Evidentemente, por la edad, no recuerdo los "motivos", pero esta subida en los precios de los productos de primera necesidad indica, claramente, aumentos en los niveles de pobreza... Ya sabes aquello de "a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores..."

Sin embargo, no hay que "obviar" el IVA y su efecto en los precios. Como "muestra" os dejo un interesante enlace:

Evolución Historica del IVA | FinancialRed

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2013)

Un interesante vídeo, del que voy a poneros un enlace, y que está en Inglés, pero con subtitulos en ese idioma. Sirve para "pensar" y "reflexionar", aparte de ver otra "realidad" y es ver cómo anda el "patio" por los Estados Unidos. Claro, que desde fuera de la desinformación oficial, ya que de esto no nos va a llegar nada por estos lares.

- Obama's hidden agenda more than just your guns - YouTube


----------



## Gol D. Roger (20 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un interesante vídeo, del que voy a poneros un enlace, y que está en Inglés, pero con subtitulos en ese idioma. Sirve para "pensar" y "reflexionar", aparte de ver otra "realidad" y es ver cómo anda el "patio" por los Estados Unidos. Claro, que desde fuera de la desinformación oficial, ya que de esto no nos va a llegar nada por estos lares.
> 
> - Obama's ****** agenda more than just your guns - YouTube



Podrías avisar que lo único que merece la pena son los 10-15 primeros minutos y el resto es un anuncio de madrugada de la teletienda ::

La verdad es que es curioso, pero lo del final le quita un poco de seriedad


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Sep 2013)

Artan0 dijo:


> Cuidado con extrapolar casos para deducir la perdida o ganancia de poder adquisitivo. Quien en el año 2000 tenia 20.000€ destinados a comprar un vehículo se podía comprar un vehículo de una gama inferior del que hoy se compraría por ese mismo dinero.
> 
> No solo ha habido deflación de precios en lo inmobiliario, dentro de 5 años nadie sabe , pero a día de lo hoy la cosa es así.
> 
> ...



Artan0
Yo creo que comparar el precio actual de un articulo un articulo tecnologico de produccion masiva como un vehiculo, contra lo que valia hace 13 años, no creo que sea justo 

En el año 2000 me compre una tele de 29" de tubo en 299€, hoy tendria que pagar 15€ al ayuntamiento para que se la lleve de la puerta de mi casa, y con esos 299€ me ariesgaria a decir que hoy me compraria otra de 42" y plana.

Si quieres hablamos de informatica y pasara otro tanto de lo mismo, sin embargo no creo que eso sea un indicativo de deflacion, sino de el avance en las lineas de produccion de los articulos electronicos de uso cotidiano.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Podrías avisar que lo único que merece la pena son los 10-15 primeros minutos y el resto es un anuncio de madrugada de la teletienda ::
> 
> La verdad es que es curioso, pero lo del final le quita un poco de seriedad



Hombre, cada cual es muy libre de seguir hasta donde quiera. Yo coloco la información y, evidentemente, tengo mi particular opinión al respecto, pero está claro que al ser en otro idioma y ser relativamente largo, pues como que la gente lee o escucha hasta donde considera interesante para ella. Eso nos pasa en otras cosas, ya sea con un libro, una película, etc.

No, el tema es bastante serio, y desconozco el nivel de información que tienes sobre la "contestación" americana, pero sí que el final queda un poco "aguado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (20 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, cada cual es muy libre de seguir hasta donde quiera. Yo coloco la información y, evidentemente, tengo mi particular opinión al respecto, pero está claro que al ser en otro idioma y ser relativamente largo, pues como que la gente lee o escucha hasta donde considera interesante para ella. Eso nos pasa en otras cosas, ya sea con un libro, una película, etc.
> 
> No, el tema es bastante serio, y desconozco el nivel de información que tienes sobre la "contestación" americana, pero sí que el final queda un poco "aguado"...
> 
> Saludos.



Respecto al trasfondo no tengo ninguna pega, a parte es interesante y didáctico. De hecho hace comentarios con mucho sentido. Lo malo es que toda esa información del principio es un pie para venderte el magnifico sistema de <strike>alargamiento de pene</strike> generación de alimentos...

El tema de la acuaponía resulta muy interesante, lo que pasa que a poco que se busque, se ve que tiene su trabajo y no es tan sencillo como te quieren vender... de todos modos muy revelador como todos tus aportes.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2013)

A continuación os pongo otro enlace muy interesante. El articulista se pregunta cómo es posible una recuperación mientras que el nivel de vida se derrumba. Evidentemente, lo hace para los Estados Unidos, pero no hay duda de que es "extrapolable" a nuestra latitudes y muy posiblemente a casi todo el mundo "desarrollado"... Imagino Gol D. Roger que este artículo será más de tu agrado en cuanto a su contenido. 

Going for broke: The multiple lost decades of US household income. Is it possible to have a recovery while the standard of living collapses?...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (21 Sep 2013)

Going for broke: The multiple lost decades of US household income. Is it possible to have a recovery while the standard of living collapses?...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Fernando, para los que no sabemos casi nada de inglés, un resumen please?


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Sep 2013)

:::


ramsés dijo:


> Going for broke: The multiple lost decades of US household income. Is it possible to have a recovery while the standard of living collapses?...
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, para los que no sabemos casi nada de inglés, un resumen please?[/QUOTE]

Aqui no colapsa nada las impresoras no cesan...

Aun asi el oro pese a su cuesta abajo, sigue siendo deseo de muchísimos estados en el mundo...? Porqué ?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Going for broke: The multiple lost decades of US household income. Is it possible to have a recovery while the standard of living collapses?...
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, para los que no sabemos casi nada de inglés, un resumen please?[/QUOTE]

Mira, ramsés, aún estoy de vacaciones, así que lo del "resumen" vamos a dejarlo para otro momento. Yo soy bastante más partidario de hacer comentarios en base a una noticia, así la gente se entera y de paso doy mi opinión personal.

A principios de Octubre ya volveré a mi "mecánica" habitual. De todas formas, poniendo el traductor del Google tampoco hay mayor problema, fuera de que las traducciones son bastante deficientes, pero "enterarte" te enteras...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (21 Sep 2013)

Mira, ramsés, aún estoy de vacaciones, así que lo del "resumen" vamos a dejarlo para otro momento. Yo soy bastante más partidario de hacer comentarios en base a una noticia, así la gente se entera y de paso doy mi opinión personal.

A principios de Octubre ya volveré a mi "mecánica" habitual. De todas formas, poniendo el traductor del Google tampoco hay mayor problema, fuera de que las traducciones son bastante deficientes, pero "enterarte" te enteras...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Fernando, además, el navegador chrome ya te sale la opción de traducir todo en castellano, más cómodo y más exacto que el traductor de google


----------



## Marina (22 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Fernando, además, el navegador chrome ya te sale la opción de traducir todo en castellano, más cómodo y más exacto que el traductor de google



que curiosamente utiliza el traductor de google...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2013)

Marina dijo:


> que curiosamente utiliza el traductor de google...



Más "sencillo" de entender: que no lo utilizo...


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

La cotizacion sigue...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Dejo enlace de curiosa perspectiva de la inversion en oro:

Invertir en oro - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Dejo enlace de curiosa perspectiva de la inversion en oro:
> 
> Invertir en oro - Invertir en Bolsa



Con tu permiso copio y pego el primer parrafo del texto...

"...Creo que no es recomendable la inversión en oro.

La compra de oro físico tiene los siguientes problemas:

No da ningún tipo de dividendos o rentas.

Es problemático de mantener (ocupa sitio, puede ser robado, las cajas fuertes de los bancos tienen un coste periódico, etc.)

Las materias primas , entre las que se incluye el oro, tienen muchas oscilaciones pero no son una buena inversión a largo plazo . Si se aprovechan los movimientos al alza o a la baja se puede ganar mucho dinero pero no me parece buena idea comprarlas y olvidarse de ellas durante 10 ó 20 años. ..."

Pillo sitio para leer los comentarios.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Con tu permiso copio y pego el primer parrafo del texto...
> 
> "...Creo que no es recomendable la inversión en oro.
> 
> ...



Pongo el titulo otra vez Dejo enlace de curiosa perspectiva de la inversion en oro

La cual no comparto...el oro, no es para mañana, ni dentro de un mes, ni dentro de un año, ni dentro de un lustro. Es para casi olvidarte de el, solo para valor-refugio.


----------



## ramsés (23 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Pongo el titulo otra vez Dejo enlace de curiosa perspectiva de la inversion en oro
> 
> La cual no comparto...el oro, no es para mañana, ni dentro de un mes, ni dentro de un año, ni dentro de un lustro. Es para casi olvidarte de el, solo para valor-refugio.



¿Dónde está el enlace?


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Sep 2013)

¿Y cuanto cuesta mantener el oro en tu poder?

El oro no pide pan... (me lo dice constantemente un buen amigo)

Si mal no recuerdo, el tener acciones conlleva un gasto de mantenimiento, de eso nadie habla, imagina si tienes pérdidas en tus acciones y encima te quitan unos eurillos adicionales por tenerlas, algunos bancos no te cobran por tener acciones de ellos en su banco, pero debes tener cuentas y cosas con ellos, así que gratis no es.

De los derivados ni que decir, aparte del coste de entrada y salida más las comisiones e impuestos (igual que las acciones) sólo tienes la incertidumbre de que puede salirte bien o mal la jugada y perderás todo lo himbertido.

Menos mal que no mencionaron la vivienda porque esa si que tiene unos gastos brutales de mantenimiento.

Estamos a punto de entrar en una época en que lo importante será conservar el valor de lo que tenemos y mientras menos gastos se tenga por conservarlos, mucho mejor.

Los gastos de mantenimiento, no lo olvidéis y recordarlo en el siguiente recibo de la electricidad, ya se nos ha aumentado otra vez el coste por tener electricidad, da igual consumas o no consumas, el mínimo lo tendras que pagar, igual con el agua y...


----------



## Ninonino (23 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado, creo que eras tú quien comentabas hace unas dos semanas que les habías aconsejado a unos familiares de Argentina que comprasen oro para escapar de la inflación. Yo también lo hice con unos amigos de allá y me respondieron que tampoco se permite comprar oro. No me he parado a comprobar si es cierto o no, pero si se restringe la compra de dólares parece obvio que no podían dejar el oro libre.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el enlace?



Esta en el comentario de las 18.49 que estoy en transito con el movil y ahora no lo puedo adjuntar

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (23 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Y cuanto cuesta mantener el oro en tu poder?
> 
> El oro no pide pan... (me lo dice constantemente un buen amigo)
> 
> ...



si el que no se conforma es porque no quiere...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2013)

Respondiendo a la cuestión planteada por Ninonino:
La venta de oro en Argentina limitada a un banco OroyFinanzas.com |

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Sep 2013)

Las autoridades de la India han decretado una nueva subida del impuesto que grava las importaciones de oro físico en el territorio nacional. Con fecha de 17 de septiembre entró en vigor el nuevo impuesto cifrado en un 15%. Anteriormente, el impuesto fue elevado hasta el 10%, lo que supone elevarlo una tercera parte más.

A pesar del rosario de medidas para enfriar la demanda de oro de inversión que hemos analizado con detalle en anteriores artículos desde OroyFinanzas.com, las importaciones de oro han crecido un 138% desde abril. Por más medidas represoras, los ciudadanos siguen demandando masivamente oro físico de inversión, provocando un desfase en las cuentas exteriores muy considerable.


India eleva de nuevo el impuesto a la importación de oro al 15%

India eleva de nuevo el impuesto a la importación de oro al 15% OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Sep 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Refinanciado, creo que eras tú quien comentabas hace unas dos semanas que les habías aconsejado a unos familiares de Argentina que comprasen oro para escapar de la inflación. Yo también lo hice con unos amigos de allá y me respondieron que tampoco se permite comprar oro. No me he parado a comprobar si es cierto o no, pero si se restringe la compra de dólares parece obvio que no podían dejar el oro libre.



Así es, pero no sé cómo quedó el tema, aunque he de decirte que las personas a las que aconsejé comprar oro ya guardaban dolares y euros de forma "ilegal", sólo les sugerí que "diversificaran" un poco más.

Hamijo, cuando se llegan a esos niveles, hacer lo correcto y más sensato es ilegal y llega un momento en que tienes que elegir entre obedecer al regimen (seguir leyes injustas que pueden ocasionar que pierdas todos tus bienes y en casos extremos te mueras de hambre) a u obedecer a tus necesidades básicas (conservar el fruto de tu esfuerzo y que tu familia y tú puedan comer).

Lo bueno de ese tipo de situaciones, es que marcan el principio del fin de ese tipo de dictaduras encubiertas, porque es insostenible la situación que generan dichas prohibiciones a tal punto de que prácticamente nadie les hará NPC. 

Ahorta les queda aguantar otro chaparrón más (castigos excesivos y ejemplares a los que desobedezcan, vamos que a los que pillen con el carrito del helado se les caerá el pelo) y comenzará el declive de ese gobierno.

Sólo espero que no desemboque en una guerra civil ya que aumentaría exponencialmente el sufrimiento de los pobres ciudadanos.

En todo caso, aguantar el chaparrón (que será relativamente fácil si han conseguido guardar víveres para un tiempo razonable y ahorrar en monedas más fuertes y en MPs), pero sobretodo ser discretos ya que es lo que toca.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Sep 2013)

- El oro bajó el lunes ante renovadas preocupaciones de que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos comience a reducir sus compras de bonos a partir del próximo mes.

* El presidente del Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, William Dudley, dijo que el calendario que el jefe de la Fed, Ben Bernanke, presentó en junio para reducir las medidas de estímulo del banco central "aún sigue intacto", siempre y cuando la economía continúe mejorando.

* Los inversores en el oro ya estaban preocupados, después de que el presidente del Banco de la Reserva Federal de St Louis, James Bullard, dijo el viernes que la Fed podría actuar durante su reunión de octubre para reducir el gasto en estímulo monetario, lo que hizo caer al oro un 3 por ciento.

* La incertidumbre sobre el momento en que la Fed comenzará a recortar su estímulo monetario, luego de las decepcionantes señales de crecimiento en los mercados inmobiliarios y laboral, ha generado una mayor volatilidad en el mercado del oro.

* El oro al contado cedió un 0,2 por ciento a 1.322,41 dólares la onza a las 1922 GMT.

* Los futuros del oro en Estados Unidos para entrega en diciembre bajaron 5,50 dólares la onza a 1.327 dólares la onza.

* Los precios del lingote han caído más de un 20 por ciento este año, debido mayormente a indicaciones de la Fed de que podría reducir su programa mensual de compras de bonos por 85.000 millones de dólares antes de fines del 2013.

* Entre otros metales preciosos, la plata cayó un 0,5 por ciento a 21,68 dólares la onza.

* El platino al contado bajó un 0,7 por ciento, a 1.417,74 dólares la onza.

* El paladio al contado retrocedió un 0,5 por ciento, a 710,97 dólares la onza.


METALES PRECIOSOS-Oro baja por nuevas preocupaciones de recorte a estímulo de Fed

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 10:55 ----------

El primer semestre no ha sido muy positivo para algunos commodities y metales preciosos: la plata (XAG) ha sido el instrumento que ha tenido el peor desempeño, con una caída de 43,51%, seguida por el oro (XAU), que tuvo una caída de un 30,50%, descenso que no se registraba desde hace más de 30 años. En tanto, el platinum (XPT) tuvo una baja de 25,6% y el paladio (XPD) una caída semestral de 16.97%.

Han sido varios los factores que han llevado a estas sólidas caídas como la del metal amarillo, que había tenido una fuerte tendencia alcista durante más de una década, con promedio sobre el 10% de rentabilidad anual. Una de las causas más importantes se relaciona con el enlentecimiento de uno de los principales importadores de materias primas: China. También incide la crisis financiera de Europa y la incertidumbre de crecimiento de las principales economías, lo que se ha traducido en una menor demanda.

Las caídas comenzaron a generarse en abril del año en curso, incrementándose en mayo, tras las declaraciones -ante el Congreso- del presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, Ben Bernanke, quien dio señales de que la Fed comenzaría con un recorte del Programa de Compras de Activos de 85 billones mensuales, estímulo dado a conocer en septiembre de 2012 (el llamado QE3). Las señales de Bernanke inyectaron volatilidad a los mercados, teniendo un efecto en los metales preciosos, especialmente, en el oro y la plata.

El resto de este año, los metales preciosos estarían recuperado terreno después de las caídas generadas durante el primer semestre. Hemos visto un aumento de la confianza del principal importador de materias primas (China), con mejores lecturas macro; el último Flash PMI Manufacturero -superando la barrera psicológica del 50-, señala expansión y especulaciones de estímulos de la segunda economía del mundo y aumentaría la demanda.

La economía de Europa también ha salido de su período de recesión, pero aún con algunos problemas políticos y de crisis. La economía de USA está recuperándose moderadamente, lo que da señales de que los metales preciosos se recuperarán, pero terminarán el 2013 con rentabilidad negativa, respecto a su precio inicial del año. No obstante, todo instrumento tiene su propia personalidad y hay indicios de que algunos de los metales preciosos tendrían un mejor comportamiento y una mayor recuperación dentro de lo que queda del año, ya que tienden a actuar tanto como instrumentos de refugio como industrial.

A la fecha, el oro se ha recuperado desde su piso de este año (1.180 USD/onza) en un 19% aproximadamente. En el escenario actual, con algunos fundamentos a favor y una recuperación técnica y aumento de la demanda, el metal amarillo podría alcanzar el nivel de los 1.470 a 1.500 USD/onza para el resto de 2013, siendo el único factor en contra la reducción de los estímulos, lo que lo haría buscar nuevamente el nivel de los 1.300 USD/onza.

La plata ha recuperado un 37.80% y podría alcanzar, este segundo semestre, el nivel del 25 al 27. El Paladio ha recuperado un 21.88% y podría alcanzar el nivel de los 770; por último, el Platinun recuperó un 20.03% y podría buscar los 1.600.

Mejores perspectivas para los metales tras un semestre negativo, Revista Dinero. | DiarioFX Noticias Mercados Divisas Commodites y USDCLP


----------



## ramsés (24 Sep 2013)

Yo, por muchas paredes verticales que veo hacia arriba, el oro mantiene más o menos su valor, y fastidia mucho el valor que tiene cuando lo compras (alto) a cuando lo vendes (un tanto por ciento muy elevado hacia abajo).
Ya a uno le da aburrimiento de seguir, ahora sube, ahora baja...









24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Yo, por muchas paredes verticales que veo hacia arriba, el oro mantiene más o menos su valor, y fastidia mucho el valor que tiene cuando lo compras (alto) a cuando lo vendes (un tanto por ciento muy elevado hacia abajo).
> Ya a uno le da aburrimiento de seguir, ahora sube, ahora baja...
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, ramsés: Está dentro de un rango que les "interesa" a los que todavía dominan el "cotarro", por tanto lo mejor es "pasar" de las cotizaciones y pensar que tanto puede ir hacia abajo como hacia arriba. En lo personal, pienso que es probable que pueda tirarse un "tiempo" antes de romper en cualquiera de las dos direcciones posibles.

Seguir la cotización si se va a largo es algo "inútil", pues quien lo ha hecho con ese fin es porque tiene un determinado "objetivo" o "percepción" a ese "plazo". Por el contrario, los que necesiten "liquidez" a corto o medio plazo pues tienen que "replantearse" su estrategia. Y, por tanto, ya sabe lo que "toca"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Yo, por muchas paredes verticales que veo hacia arriba, el oro mantiene más o menos su valor, y fastidia mucho el valor que tiene cuando lo compras (alto) a cuando lo vendes (un tanto por ciento muy elevado hacia abajo).
> Ya a uno le da aburrimiento de seguir, ahora sube, ahora baja...
> 
> 
> ...



Disfruta de tu oro, disfrutalo. De vez en cuando me martirizo con las cotizaciones para escoger el momento mas propicio de comprar, no siempre se acierta, pero reconozco que tengo suerte suelo acertar siempre. 

No utilicemos las cotizaciones para saber o calcular tu patrimonio, porque valdra 10 o 100 mas en futuro.

Saludos ramses


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Sep 2013)

Pues yo tengo mala suerte, cada vez que me canso y dejo de "vigilar" la cotización, le da por hacer movimientos bruscos :ouch:

Si es que no doy una ::


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Pues yo tengo mala suerte, cada vez que me canso y dejo de "vigilar" la cotización, le da por hacer movimientos bruscos :ouch:
> 
> Si es que no doy una ::



La "prisa" no suele ser la mejor "consejera"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Sep 2013)

Parece que el oro tiende a ritmo alcista...

METALES PRECIOSOS-Oro sube por búsqueda de oportunidades, rompe racha negativa de 3 días


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Disfruta de tu oro, disfrutalo. De vez en cuando me martirizo con las cotizaciones para escoger el momento mas propicio de comprar, no siempre se acierta, pero reconozco que tengo suerte suelo acertar siempre.
> 
> No utilicemos las cotizaciones para saber o calcular tu patrimonio, porque valdra 10 o 100 mas en futuro.
> 
> Saludos ramses



Dios te oiga, Oro y plata, que a veces tengo la sensación de esperar inútilmente. ¿Tú crees en que el oro subirá mucho? ¿Es un deseo tuyo o te basas en algún estudio concreto?
Porque a veces me siento como un Testigo de Jehová esperando el fin del mundo, lo han predicho docenas de veces, y ni llega, ni llegará (bueno, llegará, pero de aquí a unos 4.500 millones de años, cuando el Sol se haga una gigante roja y queme la Tierra), pero ellos se refieren a que llegará de forma inminente, de aquí a poco tiempo.
También te hago estas preguntas por los foreros que quieren entrar a comprar un poco de metales preciosos, aunque sea un poco de plata. (Y los que puedan un poco de oro, que en la mano da mucha seguridad).
Saludos, buen amigo.


----------



## fff (25 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Dios te oiga, Oro y plata, que a veces tengo la sensación de esperar inútilmente.



Se te ven ideas poco claras. Si suben los MPs todo irá peor...


----------



## Idiocracia (25 Sep 2013)

fff dijo:


> Se te ven ideas poco claras. Si suben los MPs todo irá peor...



Repita el mantra hasta que se lo crea.

El dinero honesto destruirá todo lo que depende de la estafa fiduciaria pero abrirá nuevas perspectivas de futuro que la estafa fiduciaria ya no puede ofrecer.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2013)

fff dijo:


> Se te ven ideas poco claras. Si suben los MPs todo irá peor...



Yo pienso que ramsés ya tiene Oro "físico", pero quizás entro a precios superiores a las actuales y sus circunstancias personales pueden ser ahora muy diferentes a cuando lo compro, por tanto es posible que el "largo plazo" inicial haya tenido que variar. fff, es pura "especulación" y ramsés, si lo estima oportuno, puede posiblemente "aclararnos" las dudas que haya podido despertar.

Lo que tengo claro, al igual que tú, es que si los MP se "disparan", y me refiero a "perforar" los máximos históricos anteriores, es que las cosas no andarán muy bien para la mayor parte de la gente e incluso para aquellos que se creen "protegidos" por su sola posesión...

Mucho mejor es, que si tienen que "subir", lo hagan porque los "mercados" reconocen su valor y dejan de manipularlos a la baja. ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Dios te oiga, Oro y plata, que a veces tengo la sensación de esperar inútilmente. ¿Tú crees en que el oro subirá mucho? ¿Es un deseo tuyo o te basas en algún estudio concreto?
> Porque a veces me siento como un Testigo de Jehová esperando el fin del mundo, lo han predicho docenas de veces, y ni llega, ni llegará (bueno, llegará, pero de aquí a unos 4.500 millones de años, cuando el Sol se haga una gigante roja y queme la Tierra), pero ellos se refieren a que llegará de forma inminente, de aquí a poco tiempo.
> También te hago estas preguntas por los foreros que quieren entrar a comprar un poco de metales preciosos, aunque sea un poco de plata. (Y los que puedan un poco de oro, que en la mano da mucha seguridad).
> Saludos, buen amigo.



Incido disfruta

Como comenta algun forero con tablas si el oro sube, es muy probable que la economia llamemos convencional empeora

Debido a mas crisis, guerras, conflictos o analogos

Si hay guerra en siria el oro subira minimos 2000 $ onza pero mejor que no suceda y que el oro siga por los 1350 $.

Mi dinero invertido en oro o plata lo tengo para disfrute de mi coleccion, no se me ocurrira venderlo excepto por causas de primera necesidad.

Si quiero ganar dinero a corto plazo hay otros medios, pero no el oro.

Sino herencia familiar y tranquilidad en caso de colapso financiero.

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 16:24 ----------




fff dijo:


> Se te ven ideas poco claras. Si suben los MPs todo irá peor...



Asi es...y virgencita que se quede todo aqui, que no vaya a peor


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2013)

fff dijo:


> Se te ven ideas poco claras. Si suben los MPs todo irá peor...



Irá a peor de todas maneras, por lo menos en España.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Irá a peor de todas maneras, por lo menos en España.



En España, Europa, Estados Unidos ni te cuento...

El Oro sera un gran amigo...cuando pase la tempestad

Su cotizacion...en pocos años puede subir a niveles inimaginables.


----------



## ramsés (25 Sep 2013)

_
Su cotizacion...en pocos años puede subir a niveles inimaginables.[/QUOTE]
_

Pero amigo forero, ¿de dónde has sacado ese dato?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> > Su cotizacion...en pocos años puede subir a niveles inimaginables.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero amigo forero, ¿de dónde has sacado ese dato?



No es un dato, es una opinión (mas o menos compartida por muchos).


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> Su cotizacion...en pocos años puede subir a niveles inimaginables._



_
_

Pero amigo forero, ¿de dónde has sacado ese dato?[/QUOTE]

A ver hay diversos estudios, reportajes, comentarios especialiazados que apuestan por ello, ojo tambien es lo contrario.

Cuanto peor vaya la macroeconomia mejor va ir el oro, ahora esta macroeconomia esta al alza pues el oro a la baja

La clave con el tiempo sera la microeconomia es decir la de las persona comunes y normales como nosotros...mas paro, mas impuestos, mas bajadas de sueldo a nivel mundial, esta microeconomia por desgracia va ir al desastre.

El oro sera vital entonces y ahora tambien porque no


----------



## fff (25 Sep 2013)

Idiocracia dijo:


> Repita el mantra hasta que se lo crea.
> 
> El dinero honesto destruirá todo lo que depende de la estafa fiduciaria pero abrirá nuevas perspectivas de futuro que la estafa fiduciaria ya no puede ofrecer.



Me gustaria ser más optimista, pero supongo que los que están en la estafa fiduciaria, los listos, se subiran al carro de los MP... y si hay que tomar alguna "medida especial" pues... vaya, como en Argentina, pero peor...

Y deseo fervientemente equivocarme


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2013)

# EstudianteTesorero: Los "metaleros" estamos convencidos de que, efectivamente, los MP (los DOS...) van a subir y me atrevería a decir que "fuertemente" y "pulverizando" los máximos históricos anteriores, pero 1º) el "plazo" no me atrevo a "pronosticarlo" y 2º) si eso sucede de forma "súbita" no va a ser "bueno" para la mayoría...

# fff: Tengo tus mismas "percepciones" y, especialmente, la posibilidad esa de que todo pueda "evolucionar" a peor... A fin de cuentas, los que dominan el "cotarro" llevan más de doscientos años dando por c... y durante ese tiempo, en el mundo, han pasado todo tipo de guerras, revoluciones, crisis económico-financieras, etc., etc.

No, no creo en un "derrocamiento pacífico". Por eso mismo, me "consuelo" comprando monedas de MP pero con otros "motivos", es decir históricos, Premium, etc. Y así, si nos "equivocamos" o no, pues habremos aprovechado el tiempo disfrutando de ellas.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Marina (25 Sep 2013)

Esta historia suena mucho a las invasiones de los marcianos...

Argumentalmente estan bien... ¿quien nos asegura que entre millones de estrellas no haya otros seres vivos inteligentes? que esten adelantados a nosotros 10.000 años... y que pronto nos invadiran....

Hay que estar preparado...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2013)

Hombre, si te gusta la "argumentación", pues puedes leerte la novela " La Guerra de los Mundos", de H. George Wells, que es mejor que las adaptaciones cinematográficas. Si "cambiamos" los personajes, es decir los "extraterrestres" por "otros", pues hasta acabas "convenciéndote", sino pasarás un buen rato...


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Sep 2013)

Hay que estar preparado...para comprar oro y que te guste y de paso estar preparado para invasiones, que diga...colapsos por crisis, por poner un ejemplo factible y terrenal.


----------



## racional (25 Sep 2013)

Mientras no baje la bolsa no subira, ya que el dinero estara en la bolsa.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Sep 2013)

El Banco Central de la India está enviando cuestionarios a los regentes de los templos hindúes para conocer qué tipo de activos poseen en oro y, con ello, cuantificar la riqueza en oro de los lugares religiosos. Este acto de intervencionismo difícilmente justificable ya tiene a un importante grupo de opositores enfrente de él como, por ejemplo, los sacerdotes hindúes y los regentes de los templos.

La oposición ha ido más allá de las palabras. El administrador del famoso templo Sri Krishna en Kerala ha rechazado el cuestionario del Banco de la Reserva Federal de la India, negándose a revelar la riqueza del templo materializada en oro. Esta decisión fue tomada por el Consejo de Mantenimiento de dicho templo basada en “problemas técnicos” para valorar el oro que posee el recinto sagrado.


Banco Central India pide detalles de los activos en oro de los templos OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

el oro subira, porque no paran de hacer estampitas en las fabricas de monedas sin respaldo del ahorro, no es que el oro suba es que la moneda baja, por inundación de esta, aparte esta la propia demanda de oro, esta china , india y demás que ahora tienen pasta


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> el oro subira, porque no paran de hacer estampitas en las fabricas de monedas sin respaldo del ahorro, no es que el oro suba es que la moneda baja, por inundación de esta, aparte esta la propia demanda de oro, esta china , india y demás que ahora tienen pasta



Bueno, eso de que la India tiene "pasta"... A nivel del Estado parece que ya no es así y a nivel de los particulares tampoco. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya visitado ese país. 

Sin embargo, hay gente -como en todos los lados- que sí que tiene "dinero" y son los que están intentando comprar Oro al precio que sea. No les importa el sobreprecio sobre el Spot, ni el IVA, etc. Pero todo ello se entiende viendo la fuerte devaluación de la Rupia y la fuerte inflación que se ha disparado allí.


----------



## atom ant (26 Sep 2013)

sí, y también creo que hay algo del síndrome del nuevo rico, mucha joyería supongo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Sep 2013)

La cantidad de monedas acuñadas en plata por la Casa de la Moneda de Estados Unidos (US Mint) en el primer semestre del año ya supera a la totalidad de las ventas realizadas en 2012. A pesar de esto, la venta de las famosas monedas de oro American Eagles ha sufrido una corrección en el mes de agosto. En este mes se han vendido 11.500 onzas mientras que el mismo mes del año 2012 se vendieron 39.000 onzas.

Este traspiés en la ventas de las monedas de oro puede deberse al deseo de una gran parte de los inversores de recoger los beneficios obtenidos por los bajos precios del dorado metal precioso desde abril. También ha tenido gran impacto la bajada estacional de la demanda, la cual coincide siempre con los meses de verano.

Ventas record de monedas de oro y plata en medio año de la US Mint OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## cielos18 (27 Sep 2013)

Hola. Ante todo con respeto saludo y éxitos en sus labores cotidianas.
He leído todo el debate sobre la poca o mucha inversión en oro, o Emgoldex. Yo no tengo dinero ni me sobra, pero, si no comprobamos y arriesgamos los insultos y discrepancias no nos conducen a nada. yo probé invertir poco aquí primero por temor. ahora ya cobre y estoy dentro de la segunda mesa, con la alegría de que mi inversión ya esta en mis manos, ahora estoy con un dinero que gane al arriesgarme, probemos, es lo mismo que abrir una empresa física, tenemos riesgos. con humildad les doy esto datos, como novata.. espero les sirva. hasta pronto...

Presentacion De Emgoldex Por Paula Rayes - YouTube
Si le queda alguna duda contacte a la persona que lo invitó o puede escribirme sin compromiso a massimar43@gmail.com o mi apoyo incondicional Niurka. Skype: niu0266
Audio libro que le ayudará a alcanzar sus metas, EXITOS!!!
Los Diez Secretos para el Éxito y La Paz interior
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X56QPqec4Ms


----------



## oinoko (27 Sep 2013)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:::::: ::
:abajo: :abajo::abajo:Ya se colaron otra vez los de la estafa piramidal del EMGOLDEX a vender su mierda y ensuciar el foro:abajo: :abajo::abajo:
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :::::: ::


----------



## anitalafantastica (27 Sep 2013)

Mira, yo tambien con mucho respeto te voy a poner otro video, este es de un paisano mio.
EMGOLDEX - YouTube


cielos18 dijo:


> Hola. Ante todo con respeto saludo y éxitos en sus labores cotidianas.
> He leído todo el debate sobre la poca o mucha inversión en oro, o Emgoldex. Yo no tengo dinero ni me sobra, pero, si no comprobamos y arriesgamos los insultos y discrepancias no nos conducen a nada. yo probé invertir poco aquí primero por temor. ahora ya cobre y estoy dentro de la segunda mesa, con la alegría de que mi inversión ya esta en mis manos, ahora estoy con un dinero que gane al arriesgarme, probemos, es lo mismo que abrir una empresa física, tenemos riesgos. con humildad les doy esto datos, como novata.. espero les sirva. hasta pronto...
> 
> Presentacion De Emgoldex Por Paula Rayes - YouTube
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2013)

Aquí os dejo un interesante enlace que a su vez lo hace con el original. El titular es: 25 Puntos Clave sobre la Reserva Federal. Es muy interesante para entender a los que vemos la "conspiración" detrás de su creación. Está en Ingles, pero podéis utilizar el utilizar que más os "guste"...

25 Fast Facts About The Federal Reserve - Sound Money Institute

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 21:34 ----------

el "traductor" del navegador que más os "guste"...


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Sep 2013)

He estado reflexionando un poco y me surgió la siguiente cuestión

Creéis posible que los MPs se mantengan en estos rangos durante algunos años?

Es decir, que mientras llega lo inevitable se haga lo posible por contener el precio entre 1400 y 1200 dólares. 

Yo creo que podría ser un buen plan para quitar aún más el interés en los MPs, haciendo creer que el oro hará nuevamente un lateral de 20 años, de esa manera podrían dar un buen batacazo y pillar a la mayoría desprevenidos.

A mí en lo personal me gustaría disponer de más tiempo para cargar a estos precios y si se piede más barato mejor t


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Un largo lateral en los MP no lo veo de ninguna de las maneras. ¿Que los puedan "presionar" a la baja? Bueno, en ello están... ¿Que los lleven más "abajo"? Tampoco es "descartable" y sería una manera bastante fácil de hacerse con buena parte de ellos, pues ya sabes que la gente se mueve por el efecto "rebaño": si le dicen que algo es "malo", pues a deshacerse de ello y si le dicen que es "bueno", pues todo lo contrario...

Aunque hay algo que no me "cuadra" y es que 20 años "aguantando" la situación actual no lo veo... Antes pasarán muchas "cosas" y no sabemos cuál puede su alcance. El mundo cada vez se mueve más deprisa y ese es el principal problema...

En cualquier caso, mis MP, especialmente la Plata, van a tan largo plazo como lo que dure mi vida, así que si no surge ningún "inconveniente" no tengo la menor "prisa"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Sep 2013)

Facil, que se mantenga unos meses o años asi bajadas y subidas...es decir lateralidad total

Cogera la subida fuerte a muchísimos despistados, la gente se volvia loco por el oro cuanto estaba a 1800, ahora a 1300 bastante menos.

Somos España.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Un largo lateral en los MP no lo veo de ninguna de las maneras. ¿Que los puedan "presionar" a la baja? Bueno, en ello están... ¿Que los lleven más "abajo"? Tampoco es "descartable" y sería una manera bastante fácil de hacerse con buena parte de ellos, pues ya sabes que la gente se mueve por el efecto "rebaño": si le dicen que algo es "malo", pues a deshacerse de ello y si le dicen que es "bueno", pues todo lo contrario...
> 
> Aunque hay algo que no me "cuadra" y es que 20 años "aguantando" la situación actual no lo veo... Antes pasarán muchas "cosas" y no sabemos cuál puede su alcance. El mundo cada vez se mueve más deprisa y ese es el principal problema...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, no me refería a que los MPs se tiren 20 años en lateral, sino que hagan creer que eso sucederá, para ello les bastaría contener este rango de precios durante este año y el siguiente.

Por ejemplo, si posibles inversores no ven movimiento en los MPs, lo descartarían porque buscarían una mayor rentabilidad y mucha gente no compraría porque "valdría lo mismo" durante mucho tiempo y la vida cuesta más. 

Es sólo una reflexión, si intentan mantener los MPs lejos de las miradas y las pocas que hay son para relacionarlo con delincuencia y cutredad, pues puede que pierda interés su posesión, que para algunos (en los que me incluyo  ) pasaría justo lo contrario.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tenía que haberte leído más despacio, es un defecto que suelo tener y que deriva de tener que estar "procesando" continuamente información y, en ocasiones, me pierdo los "detalles".

Bueno, en Occidente, de alguna manera ya lo han conseguido. Poca gente compra MP después de la "jugarreta" del mes de Abril y luego hay bastantes análisis, corrientes de "opinión", etc. contrarios a los mismos. Sólo aquellos que tienen formación "metalera" han incrementado sus posiciones, vamos si han podido, que la crisis económica es para todos... Lo que no es para nada "incompatible" con otros "activos" más reconocidos, a fin de cuentas la gente mete su dinero en lo que le da la real gana.

Por el contrario, en Oriente tienen una larga tradición en apreciar los MP, pero también tienen motivos pues allí el "papel moneda" suele devaluarse con relativa facilidad. Mira, por ejemplo, lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo en la India e Indonesia.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Tenía que haberte leído más despacio, es un defecto que suelo tener y que deriva de tener que estar "procesando" continuamente información y, en ocasiones, me pierdo los "detalles".
> 
> Bueno, en Occidente, de alguna manera ya lo han conseguido. Poca gente compra MP después de la "jugarreta" del mes de Abril y luego hay bastantes análisis, corrientes de "opinión", etc. contrarios a los mismos. Sólo aquellos que tienen formación "metalera" han incrementado sus posiciones, vamos si han podido, que la crisis económica es para todos... Lo que no es para nada "incompatible" con otros "activos" más reconocidos, a fin de cuentas la gente mete su dinero en lo que le da la real gana.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso de que hay poca gente comprando MPs es un poco relativo, ahora estoy que entrando en "otro mundo", me he enterado que hay mucha más gente de la que crees comprando MPs, pero son personas muy discretas, ni te digo la cantidad de MPs que es muy posible que tengan (principalmente oro) porque te llevarías un buen susto.

Los hay de todo tipo, incluso alguno que durante muchos años ha estado comprando soberanos (que es lo que se puede permitir) cada semana.

Todos tienen algo en común, son constantes, se la sopla el precio y no les interesa vender mientras sigan trabajando. Lo ven como una jubilación de oro (nunca mejor dicho), incluso alguno me comenta:

"Si vienen mal dadas, me voy a otro país y con 1oz puedo vivir 2 meses, así que ya tengo para vivir el resto de mi vida.

A mi me pareció un excelente plan de jubilación a prueba de bombas, estoy muy interesado en llevarlo a cabo (espero tener tiempo para ello). 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Vamos a ver, la mayor parte de la gente está con serias dificultades económicas y si no es ella sí su entorno. Las "excepciones" son mínimas en relación a este hecho que se puede contrastar día a día y lo que nos queda...

En los MP siempre ha habido gente, pero no creo que ahora sea uno de los momentos más "representativos". Dinero siempre ha habido y lo habrá, aunque sea en pocas manos, luego éste ya buscará "refugio" en aquellos activos más significativos en función de la información, asesoramiento, etc. de que se disponga, por no hablar de la "información privilegiada" y al alcance de muy pocos.

A estas alturas ya no me llevo "sustos" de ningún tipo, ya he visto demasiadas cosas, y más con el tipo de trabajo que tengo... Es lógico que mucha gente, viendo lo que puede pasar con las Pensiones, esté optando por buscar "alternativas" y los MP lo son. Es más, esta misma semana, dos personas me han preguntado sobre el tema y con la misma "vocación". 

Refinanciado, hay mucha gente que está en la Numismatica y eso le ha permitido "ver" las cosas con más "perspectiva" y adelantarse en cierta medida a los posibles acontecimientos que puedan devenir. Tú sí que te llevarías una gran sorpresa si supieras los millones de aficionados a la Numismatica que hay repartidos por todo el mundo. Ahí, SI que hay una fuerte "reserva de valor" y que, de momento, está fuera del control de los gobiernos. Y esa gente lleva muchísimos años comprando MP, aunque el origen de la afición sea otro...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Sep 2013)

:ouch: Tienes razón Fernando, a ti es muy difícil sorprenderte, lo que pasa es que cuando fui a cargar me sentía un bicho raro ya que - como bien dices - en porcentaje total muy poca gente compra MPs, pero ahí me di cuenta que había mucha más gente con este tema de la que creía, me quedé a cuadros.

En fin, me llevé una grata sorpresa, no obstante, tienes razón al decir que aún somos una parte muy pequeña.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Vamos a ver, la mayor parte de la gente está con serias dificultades económicas y si no es ella sí su entorno. Las "excepciones" son mínimas en relación a este hecho que se puede contrastar día a día y lo que nos queda...
> 
> En los MP siempre ha habido gente, pero no creo que ahora sea uno de los momentos más "representativos". Dinero siempre ha habido y lo habrá, aunque sea en pocas manos, luego éste ya buscará "refugio" en aquellos activos más significativos en función de la información, asesoramiento, etc. de que se disponga, por no hablar de la "información privilegiada" y al alcance de muy pocos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramsés (28 Sep 2013)

Vaya con Emgoldex, qué pronto han saltado las alarmas de los foreros experimentados que han mandado a la m... a esta estafa piramidal.
Por lo poco que he visto, tú depositas 7.000 € y ellos sólo te dan 540. Se resta y sale 6.460 €.
Con ese dinero te puedes comprar 6 monedas de una onza troy y dejar a tus amigos tranquilos. Digamos, 6 x 31.1 grs de una onza troy = 186,6 gramos de oro en 6 bonitas monedas que normalmente están bien respaldadas.
Guardas las monedas y se acabó.
Lo extraño es que una empresa alemana tenga su dirección jurídica en Dubai.
Bueno, si alguien quiere simplemente comprar oro con factura y barato:
http://www.andorranojoyeria.net
Ellos no me pagan por hacerles publicidad, pero siempre se han portado muy bien conmigo.
Saludos foreros y gracias por el aviso, pero ya olía mal.

P.D:Calópez, ponme bajo el nombre grandísimo gurú superenterado, que eso de caído del guindo no me gusta.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2013)

Definitivamente, todo está "podrido". Os pongo un enlace de una periodista bastante "conocida", menos para algunos "ilustrados" de m... del foro. Bueno, a lo que iba, fijaros en el artículo "7 Things To Know About China´s Debt The Bomb". Está en Inglés, pero podéis poner el traductor. Cuando regrese de las "vacaciones" ya volveré a mí dinámica normal de hacer un comentario acompañando a la traducción.

- Moran Zhang | International Business Times


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Sep 2013)

pabaaaaaaaajuuuuuuuu....


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Tenía que haberte leído más despacio, es un defecto que suelo tener y que deriva de tener que estar "procesando" continuamente información y, en ocasiones, me pierdo los "detalles".
> 
> Bueno, en Occidente, de alguna manera ya lo han conseguido. Poca gente compra MP después de la "jugarreta" del mes de Abril y luego hay bastantes análisis, corrientes de "opinión", etc. contrarios a los mismos. Sólo aquellos que tienen formación "metalera" han incrementado sus posiciones, vamos si han podido, que la crisis económica es para todos... Lo que no es para nada "incompatible" con otros "activos" más reconocidos, a fin de cuentas la gente mete su dinero en lo que le da la real gana.
> 
> ...





ramsés dijo:


> Vaya con Emgoldex, qué pronto han saltado las alarmas de los foreros experimentados que han mandado a la m... a esta estafa piramidal.
> Por lo poco que he visto, tú depositas 7.000 € y ellos sólo te dan 540. Se resta y sale 6.460 €.
> Con ese dinero te puedes comprar 6 monedas de una onza troy y dejar a tus amigos tranquilos. Digamos, 6 x 31.1 grs de una onza troy = 186,6 gramos de oro en 6 bonitas monedas que normalmente están bien respaldadas.
> Guardas las monedas y se acabó.
> ...




Ahora prima lo fisico al papel. 

Se puede tener algo a buen recaudo en suiza o donde sea lo mejor de cada patrimonio, pero hay que tener la mayoría derca de ti.

Respecto a esa tienda que referencias la conozco en persona no desde hace mucho y el trato es muy bueno tienen stock de todo, bueno de casi todo, en diamantes van lentos, pero seguro. Hay otra en madrid no muy bien vista por muchos foreros que es oro direct, precios no los mas baratos precisamente, pero es muy discreta, rapida, segura y tiene siempre de todo excepto plata que andan siempre con alguna carencia.

Via WEB Alemania, no tienen rival.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2013)

Ya está bien de publicitar a la tienda de marras. Que se pague la publicidad o si se quiere recomendarla por MP. En el Hilo de Compra y Venta entre foreros también hay una buena relación calidad vs precio. Luego, en Alemania, también hay tiendas bastante competitivas y que en nada tienen que envidiar a esa tienda. En definitiva, nada de publicidad gratuita...


----------



## anitalafantastica (29 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya está bien de publicitar a la tienda de marras. Que se pague la publicidad o si se quiere recomendarla por MP. En el Hilo de Compra y Venta entre foreros también hay una buena relación calidad vs precio. Luego, en Alemania, también hay tiendas bastante competitivas y que en nada tienen que envidiar a esa tienda. En definitiva, nada de publicidad gratuita...



En realidad esa publicidad no es en absoluto gratuita, el andorrano la paga a sus clientes, no en dinero ni en especies pero sí dando un excelente trato, unos gastos de envio razonables, un buen precio en sus productos o cualquier otra cosa que haga que el cliente prefiera comprar ahí antes que en otro sitio y despues hablar bien de el a los demas.

Por otra parte libreme dios de querer polemizar contigo, posiblemente uno de los foreros cuya opinión mas respeto pero en este asunto creo que no tienes razón y además no va contigo eso de decirle o exigirle a los demás que es lo que deben o no deben hacer. Podemos estar de acuerdo o no en que sea el hilo mas adecuado para hacerlo (para mi no es un offtopic en absoluto) pero de ahí a que alguien me mande callar... va a ser que no :no: .
Ya se que la cosa no iba conmigo pero me ha molestado tanto que alguien del que tengo en buen concepto se ponga en plan dictador por que yo lo digo, que no podia dejarlo pasar, lo siento.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Sep 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Vaya con Emgoldex, qué pronto han saltado las alarmas de los foreros experimentados que han mandado a la m... a esta estafa piramidal.
> Por lo poco que he visto, tú depositas 7.000 € y ellos sólo te dan 540. Se resta y sale 6.460 €.
> Con ese dinero te puedes comprar 6 monedas de una onza troy y dejar a tus amigos tranquilos. Digamos, 6 x 31.1 grs de una onza troy = 186,6 gramos de oro en 6 bonitas monedas que normalmente están bien respaldadas.
> Guardas las monedas y se acabó.
> ...



Me podrías explicar un poco más sobre esa estafa piramidal??

Es sólo curiosidad por saber cómo funciona ese "supernegocio", la verdad es que me da pereza mirar el vídeo y no quiero contribuir al aumento de visitas a ese tipo de mierdas 

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2013)

Hola, anitalafantástica: No hay motivo para "polemizar" y menos por esto. Mira, tú has dado tu opinión al igual que yo lo he hecho. Si alguien quiere comentar, recomendar, etc. sobre esa tienda pues hay un hilo específico sobre "tiendas" dedicadas a los MP, y fuera del mismo entiendo que es publicidad "gratuita".

Te diré que en muchas ocasiones he recibido MP consultándome sobre dónde comprar Metales preciosos, mí opinión sobre algunas tiendas, etc. y he respondido lo que he estimado oportuno por MP. Y no tengo ningún reparo en reconocer que he comprado ahí al igual que en otras tiendas, pero no me gusta "publicitar".

En fin, tu opinión no me ha molestado lo más mínimo, a fin de cuentas tus maneras han sido correctas y si en esto diferimos pues "mala suerte", ya "coincidiremos en otras cosas. ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Sep 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Definitivamente, todo está "podrido". Os pongo un enlace de una periodista bastante "conocida", menos para algunos "ilustrados" de m... del foro. Bueno, a lo que iba, fijaros en el artículo "7 Things To Know About China´s Debt The Bomb". Está en Inglés, pero podéis poner el traductor. Cuando regrese de las "vacaciones" ya volveré a mí dinámica normal de hacer un comentario acompañando a la traducción.
> 
> - Moran Zhang | International Business Times



Yo siempre he creído que el tema de China va a tener resultados nefastos, me atrevería a decir que si empiezan a disminuir población, comenzarán por ahí, imaginaros el margen de reducción que hay al haber 1300 millones de Chinos, encima son los que prácticamente producen los bienes al resto del mundo (en su mayoría).

Más de alguno de la Super-Élite pensará que quitando de enmedio a China, el crecimiento (necesario para el capitalismo) volverá a surgir, pero claro, para eso, primero tienen que dejar a los trabajadores de Occidente (el 1er mundo, vamos) con las mismas condiciones que los Chinos.

Igual les montan una Revolución, incluso ganarán más pasta los fabricantes de armas (principalmente de U.S.A., Europeos y Rusia) y si meten en el sarao a Pakistán y a la India, pues mejor que mejor...

A veces creo que están debilitando a occidente no para tumbarlo sino para que no pueda intervenir cuando se líen a hostias los países superpoblados y se puedan matar entre ellos tranquilamente; pero no será gratis para nadie.

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (29 Sep 2013)

_


aceitunator rex dijo:



El cerdo que abrió este hilo, cuyo título original era "EL ORO SE FUE A LA MIERDA" se dedicó a acusarme durante una temporada de ser el andorrano bajo multinick, por dar exactamente el mismo consejo que tú. Además lo puso en tags que ahí siguen puestos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Ojalá me hubieran aconsejado el andorrano antes, pero esa persona (o joyería con padre, madre, hijo, nuera....), no tiene tiempo de estar un domingo aquí posteando, y entre semana como que tampoco. Pero bueno, si yo fuera el andorrano (o tú), tenemos suficiente prestigio boca a boca como para hacer una tontería de multinicks, si dicen que eres el andorrano, que lo demuestren.


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Sep 2013)

Cotizacion lateral, aunque con ligero repunte a esta hora...

Cotizaoro.com Precio y Cotizacion Oro en Tiempo Real

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 10:44 ----------

Randall Oliphant fue nombrado el pasado 25 de septiembre el nuevo presidente del Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council – WGC). Sucede en el puesto a Ian Telfer presidente ejecutivo de Goldcorp, que llevaba en el cargo desde septiembre de 2010. El señor Oliphant es Presidente Ejecutivo de la compañía minera productora de oro canadiense New Gold Inc. y cuenta con 30 años de experiencia en el sector. El Consejo Mundial del Oro está compuesto por 23 de las mayores compañías mineras de oro del mundo.

Oliphant indicó que pretende continuar implementando los logros del WGC en el pasado y seguir promoviendo la importancia de la tenencia de oro de inversión para diversificar carteras.


Randall Oliphant nombrado nuevo Presidente del Consejo Mundial del Oro OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Oct 2013)

Por enésima vez, las reservas de oro custodiadas en el mercado más importante del mundo, el COMEX, han experimentado un descenso notable. El causante de esta bajada ha sido el banco HSBC, creador de mercado y cliente distinguido del COMEX, el cual ha retirado 173.358 onzas de oro (aproximadamente 5,4 toneladas de oro) negociable por el banco o también llamado “eligible”. En términos porcentuales, la bajada con respecto al anterior stock es del 5,5%.

Con esta bajada, la cantidad de oro propiedad de HSBC se ha quedado en un nuevo mínimo histórico de 3.155.000 onzas, las cuales se distribuyen de la siguiente forma: 3.001.772 onzas corresponden a oro “eligible” y 153.821 son oro calificado como “registered”.


Reservas de oro a cargo de bancos en el COMEX vuelven a descender OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## ramsés (1 Oct 2013)

Lo que faltaba, hemos perdido los 1.300 €, espero que el gráfico que adjunto pronto vuelva a la cotización de 1.400 o más. Sólo veo movimientos laterales. 
Los vende oro se están quedando solos. Pueden vender un anillo de un familiar, pero sólo tienden uno, en cuanto lo venden para salir de una situación crítica, lo venden y ya no hay nada que vender.
Ojalá se cumpla esa subida que esperan algunos foreros más informados que yo.

24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Oct 2013)

Perforados los US1.300 fácilmente, ha bajado hasta un mínimo de US1.287,60, el euro se mantiene firme a 1,355 (ahora con un pequeño rebote a US1.297,30 nos deja con un precio de 956,27€).

Preparando contraataque :baba: :baba:...

Si rompe el mínimo de US1,192 del fix (creo que en intradía bajó de los US1.150) y el euro se mantiene firme, el contraataque será brutal, no habrá prisioneros 

Saludos y disfrutemos que aún hay tiempo para cargar!!! :Baile:


----------



## ramsés (1 Oct 2013)

Saludos y disfrutemos que aún hay tiempo para cargar!!! :Baile:[/QUOTE]

¿Y si cargas y luego ya no sube más, es decir, no hay contraataque según tus palabras y deseos?
Pues te comes la plata, no?


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Oct 2013)

Subira no te precipites, has visto como esta la bolsa ?...manipulacion burda.

Alla cada uno.

Es tiempo de mantener la cabeza fria, no vendo ni un gramo, ni una onza.

Es mas estan provocando bajadas continuadas para que la gente se desepere y venda...y eso va a los gobiernos y bancos que se estan atrincherando, sino valiera nada no lo adquirian. Es una tactica orquestada.

El que quiere vender que venda, en mi caso me planto. Por ahora relax.


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Oct 2013)

Espero que se mantenga lateral una temporada y así hacer acopio de dinero FIAT para poder hacer otra carga cuando se produzca otra bajada. Ese es mi deseo, pero en estas cosas solo podemos elucubrar ya que somos pececillos en una piscina de tiburones.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Oct 2013)

Algo pasa las graficas se excesivamente bajas...

Minería, Finanzas y Gestión » COTIZACIONES DE METALES EN TIEMPO REAL


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Oct 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Espero que se mantenga lateral una temporada y así hacer acopio de dinero FIAT para poder hacer otra carga cuando se produzca otra bajada. Ese es mi deseo, pero en estas cosas solo podemos elucubrar ya que somos pececillos en una piscina de tiburones.



Pues parece que se ha hecho realidad tu sueño porque ha caido 30€ en 10 minutos!!!. Otra caida vertical que recuerada a la de abril de este mismo año...






Con la plata otro tanto de lo mismo...


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues parece que se ha hecho realidad tu sueño porque ha caido 30€ en 10 minutos!!!. Otra caida vertical que recuerada a la de abril de este mismo año...



Dicho como lo dices parece que soy un iluminado.:XX::XX:

Oro cotiza en mínimos de dos meses


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2013)

La caída del Oro en el día hoy no hay quien la entienda. En tiempos más "normales", hoy las bolsas mundiales deberían haberse derrumbado, los Bonos y los Metales Preciosos, especialmente el Oro, deberían haber realizado el "sentido contrario" a lo que hemos vivido.

No es porque haya bajado el Oro, eso podría entrar dentro del "guión" para hoy de los "inversores", pero qué coño hay que "celebrar" cuando EE.UU. no puede pagar a sus funcionarios... ¿Y cuándo no pueda pagar su deuda?

Vamos, el que no vea "manipulación" en todos los mercados, y no sólo en los MP, es que es un consumado "optimista"... 

Bueno, para "cargar" ya va bien, pero "todo" tiene una pinta que invita a irse a... ¡Marte!


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Oct 2013)

Pero sabiendo que los mercados están manipulados, uno debe intentar aprovecharse del rio revuelto. Sería de agradecer saber el cómo, cuando, quien, por qué, etc… pero sobre eso solo podemos elucubrar, pero lo cierto es que sabiendo que se están manipulando los mercados, que el valor de los metales preciosos esta artificialmente rebajado, y creyendo que quien mueve los hilos va a continuar tirando a la baja los metales cada cual debe actuar en consecuencia, y asumir su error si la fastidia y dentro de unos años descubrimos que el oro es realmente el metal bárbaro que dicen que no vale para nada.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Saludos y disfrutemos que aún hay tiempo para cargar!!! :Baile:



¿Y si cargas y luego ya no sube más, es decir, no hay contraataque según tus palabras y deseos?
Pues te comes la plata, no?[/QUOTE]

Mejor me lo pones, imagina que se vuelve a repetir un lateral de algunos años de duración, si todo sigue igual como hasta ahora eso significa que hay inflación encubierta, los sueldos suben, hay impresión de dinero y préstamos hipotecarios.

Con todo eso, los MPs se mantienen al mismo precio, eso me daría la oportunidad de en lugar de comprar 1 poder comprar 2 o quizás 3 de lo que habitualmente compro

Ya me encargaría de comermelo yo solito cuando me jubile, no te preocupes.

Lamentablemente mis deseos no pintan una mierda en esta historia, tan sólo puedo intentar que me afecte menos la que nos viene encima.




NIJAS dijo:


> Espero que se mantenga lateral una temporada y así hacer acopio de dinero FIAT para poder hacer otra carga cuando se produzca otra bajada. Ese es mi deseo, pero en estas cosas solo podemos elucubrar ya que somos pececillos en una piscina de tiburones.



Eso es lo que espero yo también y me temo que tienes toda la razón en que solamente podemos elucubrar con esto.




fernandojcg dijo:


> La caída del Oro en el día hoy no hay quien la entienda. En tiempos más "normales", hoy las bolsas mundiales deberían haberse derrumbado, los Bonos y los Metales Preciosos, especialmente el Oro, deberían haber realizado el "sentido contrario" a lo que hemos vivido.
> 
> No es porque haya bajado el Oro, eso podría entrar dentro del "guión" para hoy de los "inversores", pero qué coño hay que "celebrar" cuando EE.UU. no puede pagar a sus funcionarios... ¿Y cuándo no pueda pagar su deuda?
> 
> ...



Cargar es lo único que podemos hacer y eso mientras podamos, que todos tenemos el riesgo latente de ser lanzados a la calle de un día para otro y tal como empeoran las cosas, la posibilidad de irse sin un duro y con una mierda de paro aumenta peligrosamente.

No es cuestión de querer irse a Marte Fernando, es cuestión de coger tú mismo tu dinero y ponerlo en donde te dé la gana o al menos donde creas que no te lo tocarán.

Igual te da la gana quemarlo y estará bien, pero lo jodido es que aparentemente tengas una anotación en un ordenador en alguna parte del mundo y que alguien decida hacerlo desaparecer de un momento a otro por el bien de la nación. 

O convertirlo en bonos, acciones, derivados, etc. sin tu consentimiento, encima dejando una deuda impagable a tus hijos y nietos.

Si fueron capaces de traer dinero del futuro, yo seré capaz de llevarle a mis hijos dinero real del pasado

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Hombre, era un "decir", pero si no es Marte, porque es ilusorio, habrá que buscar otro "lugar"...

No, si hagamos lo que hagamos, al final el "destino" acabará alcanzándonos... Unos podrán aguantar mejor que otros, pero vamos pocos se van a librar si esto acaba como el "Rosario de la Aurora"...

Mira, llevo muchos años en los MP y, aunque este año he "cargado" bastante, pues como que voy bien "servido", así que este año puede que sea el "último" en cargar. Los "próximos" años ya serán para ir aumentando mis colecciones de monedas Premium y que no son pocas. No sé si sabes que es casi una "ludopatia"...

Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras propias "percepciones" y, como bien dices, cada uno hace lo que estima oportuno con su dinero y, en mi caso, no me gusta "jugármelo" todo a una carta como sería, por ejemplo, a los MP. Así que sigo con mi "diversificación"...

Al paso que vamos, tú no vas traer dinero del pasado para tus hijos, porque me parece que lo vas a necesitar "antes" y ojalá me equivoque...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Oct 2013)

Lamentablemente no te equivocas Fernando, que más quisiera yo poder aumular metales a precio "lateral" durante muchos años y no necesitar venderlos jamás, para que mis hijos hagan lo que quieran con el.

Esperemos que este ciclo manipulado a la baja le de la oportunidad de cargar a los que aún necesitan hacerlo (en los que yo me incluyo).

Yo también estoy diversificado, pero para mi tranquilidad me faltan muchos MPs por cargar, ojalá y pudiese decir lo mismo que tú. 

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Oct 2013)

A ver las graficas cada vez son mas "espectaculares" fijaros en el sube y baja en solo 3 horas, ahora esta en verde...a esta hora.

Cotizacion Oro


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Oct 2013)

Las autoridades fiscales y monetarias de los Estados Unidos, al igual que los banqueros, insisten en que jamás se producirá la quiebra del Estado por mucha deuda y déficit que acumule. Ya en 2001, el “oráculo” Alan Greenspan dijo que Estados Unidos nunca quebraría puesto que siempre estaría detrás la máquina de imprimir billetes. La historia nos muestra que que las quiebras de 1934 de los Liberty Bonds y de 1979 no fueron así.

Este “optimismo” que nace de la posesión de la máquina más poderosa de destrucción del capitalismo, como ya recordaba Lenin, se ve truncado por dos episodios de falta de repago de la Deuda americana: uno en 1934 y el otro en 1979. En el caso de 1979, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos no atendió el pago de 120 millones de dólares.


Los Liberty Bonds en 1934 respaldados por oro y su impago en EE.UU. OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Hombre, era un "decir", pero si no es Marte, porque es ilusorio, habrá que buscar otro "lugar"...
> 
> No, si hagamos lo que hagamos, al final el "destino" acabará alcanzándonos... Unos podrán aguantar mejor que otros, pero vamos pocos se van a librar si esto acaba como el "Rosario de la Aurora"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, a ver como expreso esto para que nadie se ofenda.

Por comentarios tuyos que he leido en el pasado, deduzco que tienes mas años que yo, posiblemente ya comprabas metales cuando yo no habia nacido, pero yo te pregunto: ¿Habias nacido tu cuando se invendto la frase "nunca cojas un cuchillo mientras esta cayendo"?


----------



## silverwindow (2 Oct 2013)

el tipico "puej si bajha compro mas" que tantos inversores ha arruinado a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola Fernando, a ver como expreso esto para que nadie se ofenda.
> 
> Por comentarios tuyos que he leido en el pasado, deduzco que tienes mas años que yo, posiblemente ya comprabas metales cuando yo no habia nacido, pero yo te pregunto: ¿Habias nacido tu cuando se invendto la frase "nunca cojas un cuchillo mientras esta cayendo"?



Hola Rafacoins

Te dejo un enlace no actual pero que invita a la reflexion el Oro tendra fuertes vaivenes, o eso parece subira y bajara, pero a corto medio plazo bajista ( Estas Tesis cambian ya por horas ).
Los que vamos a largo te garantizo de la minima preocupacion por este tema.

Oro, ¿cómo aprovechar los vaivenes del mercado? - Noticias sobre Oro


----------



## Idiocracia (2 Oct 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> el tipico "puej si bajha compro mas" que tantos inversores ha arruinado a lo largo de la historia.



Pues yo me voy a "arruinar" un poco mas y comprarme otro medio kilito de oro físico, ya ves.

Da gusto "arruinarse" acumulando activos escasos y sin fecha de caducidad 

Si de verdad te quieres arruinar, apuesta a que la hembra de la especie humana pierde el gusto por el oro y se va a pasar en masa a la alpaca. Coméntaselo a la hembra que tienes al lado y observa como pierdes su respeto, que a ninguna les gusta descubrir que su héroe era un bobo en realidad.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 11:51 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Habias nacido tu cuando se invendto la frase "nunca cojas un cuchillo mientras esta cayendo"?



Me temo que los mercados y la Física no se rigen por las mismas leyes. En la Física existe la inercia que permite prever trayectorias. En los mercados no. 

Dado que el oro ni caduca ni tiene un ciclo finito de negocio como las empresas, cualquier momento es bueno para acumular y promediar. No hay nada que temer.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Oct 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> el tipico "puej si bajha compro mas" que tantos inversores ha arruinado a lo largo de la historia.



Matiza.

Que algunos inversores arruino ( Porcentaje menor ) y que a muchos salvo de pasar hambre o carencias de primera necesidad ( Porcentaje Mayor ).

Mientras seguiremos comprando cuando se tercie, es una opcion libre. Yo respeto la tuya, que no se exactamente cual es pero veo que no apuestas por los MP, Es muy licito y comprensible. Yo estaba muy diversificado en todo:

Bolsa
Fondos
MP
Ladrillo
Bitcoin

Pues desde hace unos dias POR MI PARTE Bolsa y Fondos fuera y estan en la cuspide, llevo 20 años moviendo mi dinero en inversiones y tuve mucha suerte. Ya tengo una poscion muy fuerte Oro y Plata, y algo no mucho en Bitcoin. El resto Bancolchon.

Que baja el oro, pues vale, que sube pues tambien.

Es una inversion a largo o muy largo a la par de valor seguro y refugio no tengo ninguna intencion de vender se ponga la onza a 500 USD 0 10000 USD.


----------



## Pepe la rana (2 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Esperemos que este ciclo manipulado a la baja le de la oportunidad de cargar a los que aún necesitan hacerlo (en los que yo me incluyo).



Soy de la misma opinión, es cierto que manipulan a la baja, pero también es cierto que a mí me viene de perlas que lo hagan. Comprendo que quien vaya cargado este deseando que de el petardazo, pero los que aun tenemos que cargar contra más se dilate el asunto mejor.




Idiocracia dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 11:51 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Otro refrán dice "Jodido trato, comprar a cinco y vender a cuatro". Aunque nadie tiene una bola de cristas, algunos presuponemos que los metales precisos bajarán aun más para después volver a subir. Por eso si compras cuando baja y vendes cuando sube.... El único problema es acertar con los tiempos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola Fernando, a ver como expreso esto para que nadie se ofenda.
> 
> Por comentarios tuyos que he leido en el pasado, deduzco que tienes mas años que yo, posiblemente ya comprabas metales cuando yo no habia nacido, pero yo te pregunto: ¿Habias nacido tu cuando se invendto la frase "nunca cojas un cuchillo mientras esta cayendo"?



Hola, Rafacoins: A mí nunca se me ofende si se guardan las "formas", puesto que la opinión es "libre" y, por tanto, hay que evitar las "imposiciones". Bastantes tenemos en nuestra vida cotidiana.

Sí, tengo una cierta edad "física", por consiguiente bastantes años. Hombre, yo no sé tu edad, pero vamos empece a comprar MP cuando empezó a "clarear" el horizonte, es decir cuando los "gastos corrientes" empezaron a disminuir... De todas formas, yo soy aficionado a la Numismatica y a la Filatelia, así que el "producto" (los MP) no me costó nada "entenderlo". Luego, los conocimientos que uno pueda tener sobre la Historia y la Economía pues también "ayudan" en la toma de decisiones.

Respecto a tu frase, una de mis facetas es ser "experto" en algunas Artes Marciales, de manera que la misma siempre "provoca" en mí todo contrario a lo que ésta pretende. Mira, te la voy a "responder" recordando a Oscar Wilde: "La única ventaja de jugar con fuego es que aprende uno a no quemarse."

Intelectualmente, ya sabes que soy muy "complicado", de ahí que algunos -muy pocos- intenten "combatirme" desde el insulto y que a mí no me afecta para nada. Las cosas en la cara, lo demás es propio de cobardes...

Mira, Rafacoins, yo no sé si estoy equivocado en mi apuesta por los MP, pero como bien dices ya tengo una edad, así que puedo permitirme asumir riesgos y éstos, si salieran mal, no afectarían a mi situación económica, entre otras cosas porque soy bastante austero y que no hay que confundir con "tacaño".

Rafacoins, en la actual situación mundial, y en todos los órdenes, el mayor riesgo consiste en no arriesgarse. Todo está cambiando de forma muy rápida y la "única" estrategia viable que garantiza fallar es no correr riesgos...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Rafacoins, *en la actual situación mundial*, y en todos los órdenes, *el mayor riesgo consiste en no arriesgarse*. Todo está cambiando de forma muy rápida y la "única" estrategia viable que garantiza fallar es no correr riesgos...



:Aplauso: Me ha encantado esta frase, me la quedo.


----------



## Marina (2 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :Aplauso: Me ha encantado esta frase, me la quedo.



sí, es la tipica frase que dice mucho y no dice nada.... podia decir lo contrario y ser tan buena o mejor

"en la actual situación mundial, y en todos los órdenes, lo mas seguro consiste en ir a lo seguro. (oro y metales)"

en la actual situación mundial, y en todos los órdenes, el mayor riesgo consiste en arriesgarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... No se puede ser peor "espadachín"... 

- Mejor es callar y que sospechen de tu poca sabiduría que hablar y eliminar cualquier duda sobre ello." Abraham Lincoln


----------



## maragold (2 Oct 2013)

Frases de mamporreros del sistema (de hecho es lo que vienen repitiendo los Mass Mierda desde hace meses): "el oro está en permanente caída"







Sin embargo, repiten también como un mantra, refiriéndose al IBEX: "la bolsa de nuevo en máximos"
(en máximos de qué?!?!)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2013)

Hola, Maragold: Nuestro Refranero dice algo que se puede aplicar al Ibex-35 y a las Bolsas mundiales, sobre todo a los indices americanos y al Dax: "Cuanto más alto suba, más grande es la caída."

Saludos.


----------



## fff (2 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> "en la actual situación mundial, y en todos los órdenes, lo mas seguro consiste en ir a lo seguro. (oro y metales)"



No te equivoques, *todas *las opciones tienen su riesgo,.. pero hay mucha gente empeñada en no ver la historia y aprender de ella.

"El que no aprende de la historia está condenado a repetirla."

Por qué crees que los alemanes son tan poco de darle a la impresora?

Ahora bien, si tu consideras que los metales son una mala opción estás en tu derecho, puedes defender tu postura, que no hay ningún problema.:

El tiempo _y las circumstancias _pondrán a todos en su sitio.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2013)

Bueno, parece que muchas cosas se están "moviendo" en los Estados Unidos. Acabo de leer en un medio de allí que se ha promulgado una legislación histórica en el Estado de Texas, que entró en vigor el pasado 1 de Octubre, y que elimina por completo todos los impuestos en los Metales Preciosos en aquellos terrenos en los que el Oro y la Plata puedan considerarse una moneda.

Anteriormente, los texanos estaban pagando el 6,25% en todos los MP cuando las compras eran inferiores a los $1000, un impuesto que se consideraba especialmente oneroso para los pequeños inversores.

El Gobernador de Texas, Rick Perry, firmó esta Ley HB 78 el pasado 14 de Junio.

En otro Estado, Louisiana, donde el impuesto esra del 4%, fue eliminado de los MP el pasado 1 de Agosto. El gobernador de Louisana, Bobby Jindal, firmó la HB 682, una Ley idéntica a la legislación de Texas, durante la última semana de Junio.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Oct 2013)

No cesa el sube y baja por horas...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## haka (3 Oct 2013)

Hola, a los que sois metaleros, una pregunta ¿ Cuanta cantidad de onzas de oro o plata considerais que son necesarias para una familia de 5 personas para "aguantar" si hubiera un colapso del sistema?


----------



## Vidar (3 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Frases de mamporreros del sistema (de hecho es lo que vienen repitiendo los Mass Mierda desde hace meses): "el oro está en permanente caída"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que las bolsas están altas por que la bolsa americana está dopada por los QEs y arrastra al resto, no por que las empresas den más beneficios o haya más confianza en las empresas. Una burbuja en toda regla.

Es como en la crisis del 29 donde se daban créditos para comprar acciones con el único aval del valor de esas acciones, es simplemente dopar la bolsa hasta que alguien dice que el rey va desnudo y pasa lo que pasa.

.


----------



## neofiz (3 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Lo curioso es que las bolsas están altas por que la bolsa americana está dopada por los QEs y arrastra al resto, no por que las empresas den más beneficios o haya más confianza en las empresas. Una burbuja en toda regla.
> 
> Es como en la crisis del 29 donde se daban créditos para comprar acciones con el único aval del valor de esas acciones, es simplemente dopar la bolsa hasta que alguien dice que el rey va desnudo y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> .



No, los créditos van al estado, el estado los reparte a mamandurrias, los que se lo llevan crudo lo invierten en bolsa ya que del estado no se fian por derrochador.

En la crisis del 29:

crédito -> bolsa (directo a bolsa)

Actualmente:

crédito -> estado -> bancos -> Multinacionales-Lobbys-oligopolios -> bolsa

El valor bursátil está muy por encima de los resultados empresariales porque el mercado o consumidores no ven un duro de todo ese papel imprimido. 

Luego las empresas no pueden crecer en ventas y beneficios por falta de consumo pero su valor se dispara porque los beneficiarios de los QE buscan sitios donde colocar el dinero.


----------



## Vidar (3 Oct 2013)

haka dijo:


> Hola, a los que sois metaleros, una pregunta ¿ Cuanta cantidad de onzas de oro o plata considerais que son necesarias para una familia de 5 personas para "aguantar" si hubiera un colapso del sistema?



(gasto anual de la familia x años que decidas que debes aguantar)/precio actual de la onza.

i.e.: 40.000€*10 años/ 1.000€=400 oz.
30.000€*5 años/ 1.000€=150 oz.

.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 14:25 ----------




neofiz dijo:


> No, los créditos van al estado, el estado los reparte a mamandurrias, los que se lo llevan crudo lo invierten en bolsa ya que del estado no se fian por derrochador.
> 
> En la crisis del 29:
> 
> ...



Es cierto, pero si nos saltamos los pasos intermedios terminamos con que

crédito ->...-> bolsa (directo a bolsa), siendo el efecto el mismo.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Oct 2013)

haka dijo:


> Hola, a los que sois metaleros, una pregunta ¿ Cuanta cantidad de onzas de oro o plata considerais que son necesarias para una familia de 5 personas para "aguantar" si hubiera un colapso del sistema?






Vidar dijo:


> (gasto anual de la familia x años que decidas que debes aguantar)/precio actual de la onza.
> 
> i.e.: 40.000€*10 años/ 1.000€=400 oz.
> 30.000€*5 años/ 1.000€=150 oz.
> ...



Sin ánimo de ofender, me parece que Vidar ha exagerado un poco, con esa cantidad de oro me parece que puedes vivir mucho más tiempo.

Yo me iría a lo práctico, si se trata de exclusivamente sobrevivir me parece bien que con 1 onza por mes es suficiente (pago de deudas aparte).

Si mal no recuerdo, ese era el salario de un soldado romano (creo que de un buen rango) en su día, con eso se podía permitir vivir.

Tomemos en cuenta que si hay colapso, las monedas actuales no tendrán nada que ver con los MPs y habrá unl desligue total.

Además se supone que no se va a vivir de las rentas, el oro es para aguantar el chaparrón, para0 uno se pueda buscar la vida de manera más tranquila.

Saludos


----------



## Marina (3 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Yo me iría a lo práctico, si se trata de exclusivamente sobrevivir me parece bien que con 1 onza por mes es suficiente (pago de deudas aparte).
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo, ese era el salario de un soldado romano (creo que de un buen rango) en su día, con eso se podía permitir vivir.



Si vamos a volver a vivir como los romanos, ¿no deberiamos ir comprando burros, tunicas, alpargatas, dagas etc,... ahora que estan baratas?


----------



## vente a alemania pepe (3 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, me parece que Vidar ha exagerado un poco, con esa cantidad de oro me parece que puedes vivir mucho más tiempo.
> 
> Yo me iría a lo práctico, si se trata de exclusivamente sobrevivir me parece bien que con 1 onza por mes es suficiente (pago de deudas aparte).
> 
> ...




Me parece muy acertado. 1 Oz./mes debería llegar.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 23:44 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Si vamos a volver a vivir como los romanos, ¿no deberiamos ir comprando burros, tunicas, alpargatas, dagas etc,... ahora que estan baratas?




No me extrañaría nada que algún día, el que tenga un burro, una túnica, unas alpargatas y una daga sea capitán general.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2013)

Interesante artículo, aunque sólo sea por la "gráfica" y la analogía que yo y muchos vemos entre Roma vs Imperio USD. Está en Inglés y su titulo es: Roma, Degradación del Dólar & Emperador Obama. Ahí os dejo el enlace:

- Rome, Dollar Debasement & Emperor Obama | Gold News


----------



## fff (4 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ir comprando burros



No te preocupes... hay gran excedente :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo, aunque sólo sea por la "gráfica" y la analogía que yo y muchos vemos entre Roma vs Imperio USD. Está en Inglés y su titulo es: Roma, Degradación del Dólar & Emperador Obama. Ahí os dejo el enlace:
> 
> - Rome, Dollar Debasement & Emperor Obama | Gold News



El parrafo final aporta un interesante y nuevo (al menos para mi) punto de vista:



> In sum? According to Andy Smith the empire cannot hold, not for savers and investors without gold. Because "*more debtors than creditors vote*." Just ask Emperor Obama.


----------



## Vidar (4 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, me parece que Vidar ha exagerado un poco, con esa cantidad de oro me parece que puedes vivir mucho más tiempo.
> 
> Yo me iría a lo práctico, si se trata de exclusivamente sobrevivir me parece bien que con 1 onza por mes es suficiente (pago de deudas aparte).
> 
> ...



Buff, no sé yo si muchas familias de 5 miembros podrían vivir hoy día con 1oz. mensual.

En caso de colapso e hiperinflación lo que pasa es que los precios de los productos básicos y el de los MPs van subiendo acompañados por lo que el poder adquisitivo es el mismo. Vale que quizá se revaloricen más los MPs por que grandes fortunas paguen lo que sea por mantener su patrimonio, pero no contaría con ello por que también habrá millones de bocas que harán lo que sea por comer.

Por otro lado olvídate de trabajar por que tu sueldo se ajusta a la hiperinflación a posteriori y verás que no compensaría económicamente por que cuando te paguen unos atrasos del 25% puede que el coste de la vida ya haya subido otro 40%. Sólo compensaría un negocio con pago al contado donde pudieras actualizar precios al momento.

.


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Oct 2013)

China sostiene el precio del oro según el Financial Time

Si falla China el oro no valdría nada de nada.....::


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Oct 2013)

OJO AL DATO


Las autoridades regulatorias del pequeño principado de Liechtenstein han advertido de la existencia de inversores en oro dedicados a la captación de clientes para después estafarlos y huir con su dinero. Según una nota publicada por la Autoridad reguladora de los mercados financieros del Principado (FMA), estas bandas podrían haber captado una gran cantidad de clientes que, finalmente, serían sujetos de dicha estafa.

La señal de alarma la han dado varios clientes de habla alemana, los cuales han denunciado por Internet una presunta apropiación indebida de sus ahorros a través de alguno de estos grupos sospechosos de fraude. Estas acciones se dan en la compra de oro a través de intermediarios de dudosa procedencia y que son los encargados de llevar a Liechtenstein el oro procedente de cámaras de custodia de Suiza.


Regulador de Liechtenstein advierte de grupos estafadores de oro OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Oct 2013)

He mirado los resultados de la encuesta de este hilo y curiosamente cada vez mas foreros piensan que el oro seguira bajando (aunque siguen siendo los menos)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2013)

# Rafacoins: Cualquier activo financiero que hubiera recibido los mismos "palos" que el Oro estaría bastante peor que en la encuesta de este hilo. Es más, si lo miramos fríamente, es que hasta sorprende el resultado...

Te pongo unos ejemplos: ¿Qué resultados crees que tendría una encuesta sobre las acciones de Bankia o las preferentes que pudiera emitir cualquier entidad bancaria?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2013 at 13:29 ----------




NIJAS dijo:


> China sostiene el precio del oro según el Financial Time
> 
> Si falla China el oro no valdría nada de nada.....::



Hola, NIJAS: Bueno, algo de esto hay, pero no hay que obviar las compras del Banco Central de Rusia y de los ciudadanos indios. Tambien, en menor medida, indonesios, vietnamitas, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> curiosamente cada vez mas foreros piensan que el oro seguira bajando (aunque siguen siendo los menos)



Eso es que va calando la fuerza de JPM&Co...


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Buff, no sé yo si muchas familias de 5 miembros podrían vivir hoy día con 1oz. mensual.
> 
> En caso de colapso e hiperinflación lo que pasa es que los precios de los productos básicos y el de los MPs van subiendo acompañados por lo que el poder adquisitivo es el mismo. Vale que quizá se revaloricen más los MPs por que grandes fortunas paguen lo que sea por mantener su patrimonio, pero no contaría con ello por que también habrá millones de bocas que harán lo que sea por comer.
> 
> ...



Piensa que se habla de sobrevivir, ya que si pretendemos vivir durante el colapso como vivimos ahora, no habrá onzas suficientes para conseguirlo.

Habrá escasez de todo, no viviremos ni de lejos los lujos que hoy disfrutamos, ahora tenemos energía barata y una impresora que nos da un estilo de vida que no corresponde a los bienes que creamos.

Nuestra forma de vivir y la manera de ganarnos el pan cambiarán radicalmente, yo me refiero con aguantar el chaparrón, el poder pagar comida y combustible (lo que haya a mano) para cocinar, junto con algunos bienes básicos (agua, jabón, ropa, etc.) y quizás pagar algún imprevisto (medicinas, recambios para equipos básicos, etc.).

Mientras aguantamos con la onza/mes, podremos adaptarnos mejor (con la barriga llena se piensa mejor) al nuevo sistema que nos espera, coincido en que los trabajos actuales nunca alcanzarán la inflación, pero si no tienes necesidad de conseguir dinero para comer, podrás reaccionar mejor y salir adelante más fácilmente. 

De ahí que el tema de trabajo actual con nómina, inflación y esas cosas que mencionas, serán parte del pasado; si hasta el SNB lo menciona (no de igual forma que lo digo, pero es lo mismo), nos están preparando para un cambio radical.

Las cosas cambiarán porque no hay suficiente para todos, a fecha de hoy no había suficiente porque otros (pocos) lo acaparaban y especulaban con ello.

Incluso alguno que nos visita para trolear, se jacta que la bolsa tiene mucha más rentabilidad que el oro, como si no supiéramos que eso es gracias a la sobreimpresión de papelitos, provocar escasez y especular con bienes básicos, que matan de hambre a mucha gente, pero la troll, va de que no va con ella, tiene razón, porque no creo que tenga ni un duro para "hinbertir" y si lo tuvo, lo perdió en ese juego donde mayoritariamente ganan los de siempre y ahora busca en quién descargar sus frustraciones.

Pero en un futuro muy próximo, la escasez no será provocada, será muy real y afectará a la mayoría de la población.

Saludos


----------



## T.Montana (4 Oct 2013)

QUIZAS en unos años en 3000$ la onza,el ratio frente a la plata creo sera historico,el oro sera mas valorado que la plata fisica,sera despreciada.Pero bueno quien sabe jaja.


----------



## Vidar (4 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Piensa que se habla de sobrevivir, ya que si pretendemos vivir durante el colapso como vivimos ahora, no habrá onzas suficientes para conseguirlo.
> 
> Habrá escasez de todo, no viviremos ni de lejos los lujos que hoy disfrutamos, ahora tenemos energía barata y una impresora que nos da un estilo de vida que no corresponde a los bienes que creamos.
> 
> ...



Podrían darse dos escenarios bastante más realistas que el madmax:

Argentina, que se podría producir por una salida del euro y darle la impresora a los irresponsables de los políticos, estarías viviendo en un país con alta inflación, devaluados salarios, inseguridad jurídica, delincuencia pero todavía con una organización estatal. 

Te aseguro que en Argentina hay gente que se puede permitir un nivel de vida del primer mundo y para mí ese es el objetivo, no sólo comer, tendrás que llevar una vida como hasta ahora pero sólo que todo va a ser más caro. Así que la lucha contra la inflación puede ser mediante sueldo privilegiado, conservación del poder adquisitivo de los ahorros o negocio que puede actualizar rápidamente precios y cobra al contado y vuelve a refugiar lo ganado.

Grecia, degradación de todos los servicios públicos, falta de dinero por parte del Estado y subidas de precios de lo básico. Ahí como están atados con el euro no acompaña la subida de precios con la subida del oro en la moneda local están más jodidos, pero también pasa que cuando el sueldo medio sea de 300€ y no haya ayudas públicas con un cierto nivel de ahorros digamos que eres rico por comparación y si tendrás acceso a sanidad privada, educación privada, seguridad privada, ocio y a lo que necesites por devaluación de precios debido a la oferta y la demanda.

Por supuesto en ambos casos habría que luchar contra la voracidad fiscal ya que serás de los pocos que tienen para poder morder.

No entro en escenarios de guerra donde todo sería bastante más complejo y la opción única sería salir de la zona en conflicto.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2013)

Quizás, no sea el hilo más adecuado para colocar el enlace que voy a poner, ¿o sí? teniendo en cuenta las "repercusiones" que tendría a todos los niveles...

- Podrían haber cambios radicales en el gobierno de EE.UU | ¿DE QUE HABLAMOS AHORA?


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Quizás, no sea el hilo más adecuado para colocar el enlace que voy a poner, ¿o sí? teniendo en cuenta las "repercusiones" que tendría a todos los niveles...
> 
> - Podrían haber cambios radicales en el gobierno de EE.UU | ¿DE QUE HABLAMOS AHORA?



Esta claramente interrelacionado con el oro esta noticia y huelga decir que no aparece la palabra oro en ningun texto.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Podrían darse dos escenarios bastante más realistas que el madmax:
> 
> Argentina, que se podría producir por una salida del euro y darle la impresora a los irresponsables de los políticos, estarías viviendo en un país con alta inflación, devaluados salarios, inseguridad jurídica, delincuencia pero todavía con una organización estatal.
> 
> ...



Aunque esos escenarios son muy viables, los resultados que mencionas distan mucho de materializarse, en Argentina hay gente que vive mucho mejor que en el primer mundo, pero se dió la situación que en ese país (y en latinoamerica) se estuvieron exportando las materias primas necesarias para que se creciera como se creció en todo el mundo.

A partir de que Argentina se convirtió en importador de energía todo está cambiando ahí -lamentablemente a peor- la situación que se dé será similar a la que tengamos nosotros, que será de país con bajos recursos que explotar.

Ojo, relativamente le ira mejor a Argentina ya que aún tiene los cultivos y el ganado como fuente de explotación, por contra, nosotros tenemos turismo y la agricultura, pero todo eso a la baja porque la competencia y las subvenciones lo estan haciendo inviable. 

No tendremos la misma suerte que Grecia, ya que cuando se le ayudó estaba en juego la buena imagen del euro y prácticamente se le inyectó su PIB para que siguiera funcionando. Cuando nos llegue a nosotros, será para la supervivencia del euro y no serán las mismas condiciones ni mucho menos se nos inyectará el equivalente a nuestro PIB, se nos darán ayudas a cuentagotas para seguir tirando, pero con cada ayuda el euro sufrirá.

En resumen, para que haya gente que viva bien en países que vayan mal, tiene que haber muy buen flujo de capitales, de esa manera, habrá personas que pillen cacho y se queden con algo de riqueza para darse una buena vida, por contrario, si el país se queda hecho un erial y apenas se mueve dinero (el cual es movido por la casta), será muy complicado vivir como un señor.


----------



## Vidar (6 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Aunque esos escenarios son muy viables, los resultados que mencionas distan mucho de materializarse, en Argentina hay gente que vive mucho mejor que en el primer mundo, pero se dió la situación que en ese país (y en latinoamerica) se estuvieron exportando las materias primas necesarias para que se creciera como se creció en todo el mundo.
> 
> A partir de que Argentina se convirtió en importador de energía todo está cambiando ahí -lamentablemente a peor- la situación que se dé será similar a la que tengamos nosotros, que será de país con bajos recursos que explotar.
> 
> ...



En esos dos escenarios de inflación y deflación (que precede a la inflación), salvando lo específico, no hablo de como les puede ir como nación sinó como le puede ir al individuo que si se ha preparado. 

Por que la cuestión no es que se salve el país, es salvarte tú, y si no se encuentran las condiciones mínimas de vida se puede buscar otro sitio si se cuenta con los medios.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En esos dos escenarios de inflación y deflación (que precede a la inflación), salvando lo específico, no hablo de como les puede ir como nación sinó como le puede ir al individuo que si se ha preparado.
> 
> Por que la cuestión no es que se salve el país, es salvarte tú, y si no se encuentran las condiciones mínimas de vida se puede buscar otro sitio si se cuenta con los medios.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Tampoco creo que estén tan "alejados" vuestros comentarios, es decir el tuyo y el de Refinanciado, aunque al leeros me he acordado de parte de una canción de Bob Dylan que, si no recuerdo mal, dice: "Ayer es sólo un recuerdo; mañana nunca es lo que se supone que es."

Pues eso: que todos nos podemos preparar lo mejor posible, pero el mañana es absolutamente "impredecible"... Lo que no quita para que sigamos haciendo los "deberes" y quedándose o no en este país.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Tampoco creo que estén tan "alejados" vuestros comentarios, es decir el tuyo y el de Refinanciado, aunque al leeros me he acordado de parte de una canción de Bob Dylan que, si no recuerdo mal, dice: "Ayer es sólo un recuerdo; mañana nunca es lo que se supone que es."
> 
> Pues eso: que todos nos podemos preparar lo mejor posible, pero el mañana es absolutamente "impredecible"... Lo que no quita para que sigamos haciendo los "deberes" y quedándose o no en este país.
> 
> Saludos.



Es impredecible pero nos dan pistas sobre lo que es probable y sabemos lo que ha ocurrido en situaciones semejantes.

Con estar listo para un corralito y corralón, caída del euro, adopción de la neopeseta o expolio fiscal del gobierno (en 2015 PSOE+IU, agárrense los machos) creo que ya iría bastantes pasos por delante de las posibles catástrofes teniendo ese margen de maniobra que hará falta para si se pone todo aún peor.

.


----------



## conde84 (7 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Es impredecible pero nos dan pistas sobre lo que es probable y sabemos lo que ha ocurrido en situaciones semejantes.
> 
> Con estar listo para un corralito y corralón, caída del euro, adopción de la neopeseta o expolio fiscal del gobierno *(en 2015 PSOE+IU, agárrense los machos)* creo que ya iría bastantes pasos por delante de las posibles catástrofes teniendo ese margen de maniobra que hará falta para si se pone todo aún peor.
> 
> .



Perdonen mi ignorancia,pero a colacion de lo de negrita me surgio la duda.

¿En caso de que en unas elecciones no haya mayoria de ningun partido,solo puede pactar para obtener mayoria el que mas votos obtenga,o por el contrario podrian pactar por ejemplo la segunda y tercera fuerza mas votada como podria ser el caso para asi alcanzar la mayoria de escaños?

Un saludo


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Perdonen mi ignorancia,pero a colacion de lo de negrita me surgio la duda.
> 
> ¿En caso de que en unas elecciones no haya mayoria de ningun partido,solo puede pactar para obtener mayoria el que mas votos obtenga,o por el contrario podrian pactar por ejemplo la segunda y tercera fuerza mas votada como podria ser el caso para asi alcanzar la mayoria de escaños?
> 
> Un saludo



Mira en Andalucía... El PSOE e IU fueron la 2ª y 3ª fuerzas más votadas y gobiernan.

Yo a todos los políticos los meto en el mismo saco pero si que sé que a la izquierda y más a la ultraizquierda les encanta expoliar al ciudadano mediante impuestos y quizá expropiaciones, lo dicho, échense mano a la cartera por si acaso.

.


----------



## conde84 (7 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Mira en Andalucía... El PSOE e IU fueron la 2ª y 3ª fuerzas más votadas y gobiernan.
> 
> Yo a todos los políticos los meto en el mismo saco pero si que sé que a la izquierda y más a la ultraizquierda les encanta expoliar al ciudadano mediante impuestos y quizá expropiaciones, lo dicho, échense mano a la cartera por si acaso.
> 
> .



Cierto es,lo que no sabia es que para unas elecciones nacionales lo era igualmente.

¿entonces el el año 1996 si PSOE e IU hubiesen querido pactar habrian mandado ellos dos en vez del PP?
La verdad que si se puede no comprendo porque no lo hicieron,podria haber pactado incluso con CIU.
PP-38%
PSOE-37%
IU-10%
CIU-4,5%

Perdon por salirme del tema,pero es un tema que siempre tuve dudas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Cierto es,lo que no sabia es que para unas elecciones nacionales lo era igualmente.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Si, ya se va avisando que ganaría el PSOE con mayoría simple y echaría mano de IU como han hecho en Andalucía.

Lo peor es que se van a encontrar con una deuda impresionante, que hay que pagar prioritariamente según la modificación de la constitución de 2011, y no van a quitar las paguitas, ayudas, tocar las pensiones, quitar subvenciones, etc por que se cargan su voto cautivo y como no tienen un respeto muy definido por la propiedad privada no hace falta pensar mucho para saber que pueden hacer: subir impuestos a la clase media (por que a la alta no pueden) y quizá hacer expropiaciones como ya han mostrado en Andalucía.

La Junta podr expropiar temporalmente viviendas para evitar su desahucio | Andaluca | elmundo.es

.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2013 at 02:59 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> Cierto es,lo que no sabia es que para unas elecciones nacionales lo era igualmente.
> 
> ¿entonces el el año 1996 si PSOE e IU hubiesen querido pactar habrian mandado ellos dos en vez del PP?
> La verdad que si se puede no comprendo porque no lo hicieron,podria haber pactado incluso con CIU.
> ...



Es que no es por porcentaje de votos, es por número de escaños (hay 350 en el congreso) y los partidos de Cataluña y el País Vasco tienen sobrerepresentación por porcentaje de votos por que el sistema D`Hondt beneficia el voto concentrado geográficamente.

.


----------



## Aro (7 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No entro en escenarios de guerra donde todo sería bastante más complejo y la opción única sería salir de la zona en conflicto.
> 
> .





fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues eso: que todos nos podemos preparar lo mejor posible, pero el mañana es absolutamente "impredecible"... Lo que no quita para que sigamos haciendo los "deberes" y quedándose o no en este país.
> 
> Saludos.






¿Cómo haríais para sacar vuestras reservas de MP con el fin de usarlas en otro país?

¿Declarándolas y llevándolas como equipaje?
¿Enviándolas por mensajería?
¿Liquidándolas en el país de origen y moviendo luego el papel?


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Cómo haríais para sacar vuestras reservas de MP con el fin de usarlas en otro país?
> 
> ¿Declarándolas y llevándolas como equipaje?
> ¿Enviándolas por mensajería?
> ¿Liquidándolas en el país de origen y moviendo luego el papel?



Supongo que te refieres a hacerlo durante una situación turbulenta, lo mejor sería tenerlo custodiado ya fuera en algún país serio que no se pueda ver afectado por lo que pase en España o en la UE.

.


----------



## conde84 (7 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Si, ya se va avisando que ganaría el PSOE con mayoría simple y echaría mano de IU como han hecho en Andalucía.
> 
> Lo peor es que se van a encontrar con una deuda impresionante, que hay que pagar prioritariamente según la modificación de la constitución de 2011, y no van a quitar las paguitas, ayudas, tocar las pensiones, quitar subvenciones, etc por que se cargan su voto cautivo y como no tienen un respeto muy definido por la propiedad privada no hace falta pensar mucho para saber que pueden hacer: subir impuestos a la clase media (por que a la alta no pueden) y quizá hacer expropiaciones como ya han mostrado en Andalucía.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaracion Vidar.

Ese año tendrian que haber pactado PSOE,IU Y CIU y hubiesen llegado a los 178 escaños entre los tres.Y si no recuerdo mal fue el PP el que pacto con CIU para obtener mayoria.

Como gobierne Psoe + IU ire ahorrando para hacerme travesti gitana y asi obtener una jugosa subvencion,porque quizas llege el momento que no salga ni acuenta trabajar para mantener a la casta (de cualquier color) por arriba,y a diversos colectivos parasitos y porqueyolovalguistas (de diversos colores) por abajo.

Aprietense los machos porque el despilfarro actual puede ser un juego de niños comparado con el futuro.
Quizas el mad max español pueda estar mas cerca de lo que pueda parecer y tener plata,oro,y alguna propiedad (a no ser que venga alguno y diga ''expropiese'')sea lo unico que nos salve.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2013)

Pues lo que yo tengo clarísimo es que no votaré jamás de los jamases ni al PP ni al PSOE. Y en cuanto a "expoliar" a la clase media me parece que no hay parangón en España con lo visto hasta ahora con el PP y CIU. Y, en mi opinión, mejor que no existan mayorías absolutas. Sin embargo, es preferible que volvamos al titular del hilo, es decir la Evolución del Precio del Oro, y las ideas políticas las debatamos en otros hilos del foro.

# Aro: La mejor opción es que comenta Vidar, pero claro eso tampoco está al alcance de la mayoría, así que habrá que "agudizar" el ingenio y trabajar con determinadas "soluciones". Según el tipo de "situación", lo más "lógico" es que nos planteemos que habrá "problemas" y desde luego, en lo personal, no me planteo salir por las "buenas", es decir con el riesgo de encontrarme al "Antonio David" de turno...


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Cómo haríais para sacar vuestras reservas de MP con el fin de usarlas en otro país?
> 
> ¿Declarándolas y llevándolas como equipaje?
> ¿Enviándolas por mensajería?
> ¿Liquidándolas en el país de origen y moviendo luego el papel?



Si se puede tener ya parte en otro pais, pero no mucho antes.

Por mensajeria ?, no veo que fuera una opcion nada Segura, en escenarios complicados

Moviendo el papel ?, podria ser una opcion menos arriesgada de lo que parece a priorizar. 

Hay que tener pla B y C, y agudizar el ingenio y asesorarse

El precio del oro podria ser, lo suficiente alto para ser mas codiciado que ahora.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Oct 2013)

Si pensáis llegar al extremo de tener que salir del país, entonces deberíais plantearos por qué os irías. 

Supongo que será por la falta de oportunidades que ofrecer y la nula posibilidad de futuro que tendrán nuestros hijos, si es por ese motivo, no olvidéis que esto es mundial y un blanco perfecto para descargar frustraciones y falta de oportunidades serán los inmigrantes. 

Así que tenéis que elegir muy cuidadosamente a donde os iréis y en que condiciones lo haréis, está claro que mientras más pasta tengáis mejor os irá, pero cuanto es suficiente?

Por otra parte, si os tenéis que ir por razones de inseguridad, creo que cualquier sitio estará bien (mientras la violencia no sea comun) y todos los MPs que podáis llevar consigo serán los adecuados (en eso el oro es el rey).

Os habéis planteado que en casos de esa índole lo mejor sería irse a un pueblo perdido lo más cerca de vuestro entorno?

Yo he pensado en algún pueblo olvidado del cual nadie quiere saber nada, comprar una casita con terreno x 4 duros y llevar suministros para unos meses. Con ese margen de tiempo se podrá visualizar mejor la situación

No olvidemos que los momentos más difíciles suelen ser breves y aunque marcan la diferencia entre si consigues salir adelante o no, no dejan de ser pasajeros.

Otra cosa es que alarguen la agonía y nos tengan durante décadas con miseria.


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Oct 2013)

Salir del pais es una buena opcion, pero hay que estudiar muy bien el como, cuando y donde.

Hay paises no de la elite donde la situacion podria ser idonea, esperemos no llegar a eso.

Por cierto puede ser una semana importante para la cotizacion del oro, a ver como acaba lo de USA


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Cómo haríais para sacar vuestras reservas de MP con el fin de usarlas en otro país?
> 
> ¿Declarándolas y llevándolas como equipaje?
> ¿Enviándolas por mensajería?
> ¿Liquidándolas en el país de origen y moviendo luego el papel?



Se hablo bastante en el hilo del oro, creo que lo mejor es no esperar a ese escenario para sacar los MP, ya que es ese momento el marco fiscal y legal sera diferente. Es mas sencillo aprovechar la situacion actual, de normalidad "formal", para sacarlo personalmente sin problemas aprovechando la no obligacion de de declarar por debajo de 10.000€/persona.


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Oct 2013)

Los inversores institucionales en los últimos meses han disminuido drásticamente el volumen de sus inversiones en oro. Los fondos negociados en bolsa ETF se han reducido en un 25 por ciento y los hedge funds han recortado sus posiciones largas en el metal precioso en más de un 80 por ciento. La significativa caída del precio del oro en abril y posteriormente en junio 2013 ha provocado una nueva tendencia entre las compañías mineras productoras de oro que han comenzado a recortar sus presupuestos de exploración.

Graham Ehm, Vice Presidente Ejecutivo de la compañía minera sudafricana AngloGold Ashanti Limited, uno de los mayores productores mundiales de oro, señaló que su compañía intentará economizar 500 millones de dólares en los próximos 18 meses. Por otro lado en el informe de resultados empresariales del segundo trimestre de Newmont Mining Corporation, otro de los grandes productores mundiales de oro, publicado el 25 de julio de 2013, se indicaba que la compañía había reducido sus gastos en exploración en 362 millones dólares en relación al mismo período de 2012.


La presión bajista del precio del oro reducirá la oferta minera OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## nando551 (7 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Se hablo bastante en el hilo del oro, creo que lo mejor es no esperar a ese escenario para sacar los MP, ya que es ese momento el marco fiscal y legal sera diferente. Es mas sencillo aprovechar la situacion actual, de normalidad "formal", para sacarlo personalmente sin problemas aprovechando la no obligacion de de declarar por debajo de 10.000€/persona.



Se alcanzará un acuerdo, al final se alcanzará.....
Ya van demasiadas amenazas de quiebra usana, en una de estas viene el lobo de verdad.
Los metales que están guardados en bobedas, yo desconfio de que no hayan caido en la tentación de prestarlo para maximizar sus beneficios.
Y en Suiza tampoco van a ser mucho más tontos (honestos) que los demás.
No es bueno que tus ahorros los tenga otro. Antes se ingenia uno 1000 sitios donde esconderlo, pero al alcance de tus manos.
El mejor momento para sacar tu oro y vuelva a casa es ahora que están las aguas demasiado tranquilas, con todos los nubarrones de tormenta que tenemos justo encima de nuestras cabezas.
Puede que el marco fiscal cambie, y puede incluso ir mucho más allá.
Ahora mismo en casa mejor en ningun lado.
La mayoria de la gente ni se inmuta con la sitación general, porque no se entera de la misa la media, los que seguimos estos hilos, creo que incluso tenemos exceso de información, y es normal que antes de que ocurran los acontecimientos estemos algo sobrexaltados.
Viviendo en casa austeramente, se puede tener escondida 1 tn de oro que nadie va a sospechar. Es más probable que entren a la casa de alguién que aun con el agua al cuello, vaya presumiendo de BMW y Chalet.


----------



## Aro (7 Oct 2013)

Bueno, me refiero a salir del país sin que haya guerra.
Por ejemplo en la evolución de la actual crisis, de ahora a unos meses, igual que estamos pero con la economía peor. Digamos, en esta situación de tranquilidad o parecida.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es mas sencillo aprovechar la situacion actual, de normalidad "formal", para sacarlo personalmente sin problemas aprovechando la no obligacion de de declarar por debajo de 10.000€/persona.



Pero date cuenta que si se crea una burbuja con el oro, o se degrada mucho el valor del euro, esa cantidad puede ser pequeña, y supondría, por ejemplo, varios viajes transoceánicos.
Si además el petróleo también está alto...




Refinanciado dijo:


> Os habéis planteado que en casos de esa índole lo mejor sería irse a un pueblo perdido lo más cerca de vuestro entorno?
> 
> Yo he pensado en algún pueblo olvidado del cual nadie quiere saber nada, comprar una casita con terreno x 4 duros y llevar suministros para unos meses. Con ese margen de tiempo se podrá visualizar mejor la situación



El problema que yo veo es que si no estás en comunidad quedas al merced de fuerzas exteriores delictivas.
Aislado sin protección policial.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Oct 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> Se alcanzará un acuerdo, al final se alcanzará.....
> Ya van demasiadas amenazas de quiebra usana, en una de estas viene el lobo de verdad.



Si, a mi no me preocupa excesivamente lo del dia 17, pero si tener planes preparados para poner en marcha a medio plazo (2-5 años).



nando551 dijo:


> Los metales que están guardados en bobedas, yo desconfio de que no hayan caido en la tentación de prestarlo para maximizar sus beneficios.
> Y en Suiza tampoco van a ser mucho más tontos (honestos) que los demás.
> No es bueno que tus ahorros los tenga otro. Antes se ingenia uno 1000 sitios donde esconderlo, pero al alcance de tus manos.



Si, no me refería a tenerlo en bóvedas "colectivas", sino en cajas de seguridad individuales. A partir de cierta cantidad yo no me siento tranquilo teniendolo en casa, no tanto por el robo (dudo mucho que lo encuentren), sino por el tema del "albanokosovar" poniendo un cuchillo en el cuello de mis hijos: canto lo que haga falta. Por lo que mi objetivo es tener cierta cantidad "a mano" en casa, cantidad suficiente para largarte del país con la familia, y luego con calma acceder al resto en una caja de seguridad en Suiza.



nando551 dijo:


> El mejor momento para sacar tu oro y vuelva a casa es ahora que están las aguas demasiado tranquilas, con todos los nubarrones de tormenta que tenemos justo encima de nuestras cabezas.
> Puede que el marco fiscal cambie, y puede incluso ir mucho más allá.
> Ahora mismo en casa mejor en ningun lado.



Si, a corto plazo es momento de sacarlo de las bóvedas "colectivas" (o papeles quien tenga papeles) y metalizarlo en mano, otra cosa diferente es si una vez lo tocas, lo metes todo en casa o lo repartes en diferentes puntos geográficos y jurisdiccionales.



nando551 dijo:


> Viviendo en casa austeramente, se puede tener escondida 1 tn de oro que nadie va a sospechar. Es más probable que entren a la casa de alguién que aun con el agua al cuello, vaya presumiendo de BMW y Chalet.



Cierto, pero aun así no reduces al 0% (ni al 1ppm) la probabilidad de que te entren, por simple mala suerte o por alguna filtración de las tiendas online o agencias de transporte.



Aro dijo:


> Bueno, me refiero a salir del país sin que haya guerra.
> Por ejemplo en la evolución de la actual crisis, de ahora a unos meses, igual que estamos pero con la economía peor. Digamos, en esta situación de tranquilidad o parecida.



Uno de los objetivos que tengo para el 2014, es preparar todo el papeleo para pedir la residencia en la otra punta del mundo, por si fuere necesario largarse con la familia según la evolución de determinados escenarios sociopolíticos en España. Mi plan A es quedarme, mi plan B es largarme a las antípodas, y mi plan C localizar familia y empresa en Andorra o UK. En este caso el objetivo es proporcionar futuro a mis hijos en caso que las cosas se pongan complicadas (pero no feas en plan guerra).

En caso de "guerras" globales, reconozco que no tengo pensado nada, supongo que cuando tenga atados los planes para escenarios mas probables, investigaré que opciones válidas hay.



Aro dijo:


> Pero date cuenta que si se crea una burbuja con el oro, o se degrada mucho el valor del euro, esa cantidad puede ser pequeña, y supondría, por ejemplo, varios viajes transoceánicos.
> Si además el petróleo también está alto...



Precisamente, por eso los "movimientos de mercaderias" quiero hacerlos cuando los precios aun sean contenidos. Si se crea la burbuja el problema no será unicamente que con 2 o 3 monedas ya superes el límite, sinó que directamente prohibirán el movimiento transfronterizo de oro, a ningún estado le interesará que el dinero real que tenga cautivo abandone su territorio.



Aro dijo:


> El problema que yo veo es que si no estás en comunidad quedas al merced de fuerzas exteriores delictivas.
> Aislado sin protección policial.



Si, mi plan D (en caso de simple "Argentinización", es decir escasez de alimentos en las ciudades y aumento elevado de la delincuencia) es irme a vivir a una casa que tenemos a 50 km de la capital, basicamente por la posibilidad "relativa" de autosuficiencia (recogida de agua de lluvia, placas solares, gallinas y huerto, ...), pero el tema de la inseguridad es importante, por lo que idealmente seria cuestión de "llenar la casa" (herman@s/cuñad@s) para no ser cuatro gatos y crear una "microcomunidad" (o un clan  ). Pero este plan es válido para crisis económica severa, pero no para crisis social severa.


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> Se alcanzará un acuerdo, al final se alcanzará.....
> Ya van demasiadas amenazas de quiebra usana, en una de estas viene el lobo de verdad.
> Los metales que están guardados en bobedas, yo desconfio de que no hayan caido en la tentación de prestarlo para maximizar sus beneficios.
> Y en Suiza tampoco van a ser mucho más tontos (honestos) que los demás.
> ...



El custodiado en bóvedas por supuesto que lo alquilan, todos los bullion banks alquilan su oro, pero la diferencia está en la confianza en la entidad que lo custodia.

El oro custodiado por bullion banks tiene esas desventajas aunque también tiene grandes ventajas, por ejemplo si tienes un lingote grande con un banco de estos, la cotización hace un pico de $1900 y decides recoger beneficios, lo vendes inmediatamente con una llamada de teléfono, tenerlo de otra manera puede hacer muy complicada su venta y más en un pico. Por tanto es un oro para especular, como si tienes acciones, pero con la ventaja de que puedes reclamar la entrega de físico cuando quieras pero que casi nadie lo reclamaría a no ser en una situación de pánico por que pierde la ventaja de la rápida gestión de venta.

La otra opción son las cajas de seguridad que ahí si que el oro estará cogiendo polvo pero pierdes la flexibilidad de la venta, ya te toca viaje, sacarlo, ir a la bullion shop, esperar la transferencia, etc.

.


----------



## ramsés (7 Oct 2013)

_


EstudianteTesorero dijo:



Si, a mi no me preocupa excesivamente lo del dia 17, pero si tener planes preparados para poner en marcha a medio plazo (2-5 años).

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Lo del día 17? ¿Ese día es el fin del mundo, o del dólar USA?
> 
> _Viviendo en casa austeramente, se puede tener escondida 1 tn de oro que nadie va a sospechar. Es más probable que entren a la casa de alguién que aun con el agua al cuello, vaya presumiendo de BMW y Chalet.
> _
> 1 Tn de oro no creo que la tenga ningún particular. Muy metaleros sería si tuvieses unos ¡32 millones de €!, los que tienen ese capital están muy protegidos de lo que se habla en este hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2013)

Acabo de leerlo:

- Allied Nevada Gold Reports Record Gold Production, Sales in Q3, On Track for Gold Production 175-200K Oz, Silver Production 900K-1.1M Oz in 2013 - World News Report


----------



## nando551 (7 Oct 2013)

Habrá que esperar un poco para el Peak....
Esta noticia ya se colgó pero remarca la cautela que hay que tener cuando el oro no está en tus manos.
Las élites, dueñas de los Bancos Centrales, lo son también de las Bóbedas de Custodia.
No sé que será lo mejor, pero sigo pensando que con mi oro no se juega (presta).
Regulador de Liechtenstein advierte de grupos estafadores de oro OroyFinanzas.com |
Saludos.
PD: La semana anterior a una vecina de la residencia, (la mujer del constructor) casi la arranca el cuello un colombiano (todo grabado por un vecino) cuando la robó un medallón de oro de más de 6.000 euros.
A mi si me ve el colombiano a lo mejor me da dinero para comer un bocadillo:rolleye:


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Oct 2013)

Cuando el oro no esta bajo tu pleno control, ya puede estar en la mejor caja de seguridad suiza que ya estas en manos de segundos y terceros, desde hace unos dias no tengo nada fuera de mi control al 100 por 100. Se avecinan nubarrones de fuerte tormenta financiera y sociopolítica, no se cuando vendra...la tormenta perfecta en forma desastrosa.


----------



## Vidar (8 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Cuando el oro no esta bajo tu pleno control, ya puede estar en la mejor caja de seguridad suiza que ya estas en manos de segundos



No creas que por tenerlo guardado por tí mismo estás a salvo, simplemente estás asumiendo riesgos que a otros no les da tranquilidad asumir.

Aunque esto es como todo, no es lo mismo tener unas oncillas que el que dice que tiene una tonelada ::, si fuera verdad no habría más co**nes que externalizar la custodia.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2013)

He leído vuestros comentarios y, la verdad, creo que todos, unos más y otros menos, andamos bastante preocupados sobre unos acontecimientos venideros y que tememos vayan a ser "malos"... Desde luego, motivos hay, pero bueno tampoco hay que "dramatizar" y, quizás, sí que debemos "explorar" aquellas "salidas" que podamos tener.

No se puede generalizar sobre este tema por muchos motivos: habrá conforeros que todo o "casi" todo lo tienen ya bien atado (salvo "imprevistos"...) y que podrán irse directamente a coger el avión al aeropuerto, sin necesidad de preparativos de ningún tipo, es decir con lo "puesto". Tampoco nos engañemos que de estos hay bien pocos en el foro y hasta puede que no me equivoque si digo que no más de los dedos que hay en una mano...

Otra cosa, somos la mayoría, algunos con familia de entidad (hijos, parejas, padres, etc.) y que, precisamente, eso es lo que va a impedir la necesaria "movilidad". Este grupo de personas puede o no salir del país en determinadas circunstancias, pero lo más probable es que se vea imposibilitado de hacerlo. Aquí el Oro, y mejor la Plata, ya cumplen su objetivo a otro "nivel".

Hay otro grupo de personas, que tienen recursos, pero sus cargas familiares hacen que tengan que "planificar" con tiempo su salida del país. Evidentemente, ya cuentan con que esos recursos podrán "expatriarlos" -sino los tienen ya en parte...-, y hasta cierto punto podrán comenzar una nueva vida sin muchas incomodidades.

En el fondo, como no sabemos qué tipo de situaciones nos vamos a encontrar, pues más vale que vayamos estudiando aquellas que se adapten a nuestras posibilidades "reales" y procedamos en consecuencia. Yo creo que aún hay tiempo...

Respecto a algunas menciones a posesiones, cantidades -sobre todo esto- yo iría con "pies de plomos", pues el "Gran Hermano" no es ficticio, porque existir, "existe"...


----------



## Vidar (8 Oct 2013)

Para tener que "salir por patas" mucho tendría que degenerar esto, a mí de momento me preocupan más las leyes "ad hoc" que puedan hacer los viernes en los consejos de ministros, con publicación en el BOE del sábado y con efectividad desde el lunes, sobre todo por que la necesidad aprieta y ya lo han constitucionalizado con un "pagaremos como sea" (aunque sea atracándonos). 

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No creas que por tenerlo guardado por tí mismo estás a salvo, simplemente estás asumiendo riesgos que a otros no les da tranquilidad asumir.
> 
> Aunque esto es como todo, no es lo mismo tener unas oncillas que el que dice que tiene una tonelada ::, si fuera verdad no habría más co**nes que externalizar la custodia.
> 
> .



Hola vidar

En la vida hay que saber delegar, pero ahora tener externalizado el oro, sea donde sea es un enorme riesgo, pero tenerlo tu a lo mejor no es baladí, tenerlo tu, pero priorizar esto para mi familia es un paso importante. Sabiendo fraccionar tu oro en varios lugares...seguros, hasta donde lo es, tambien asumiendo responsabilidades, y efectivamente no es lo mismo jugartela por 20 Oz que por 20 Kilos.

Es un tema muy personal de cada uno, yo solo digo que en mi caso ahora o por ahora tenerlo cerca.

Por cierto seran dias decisivos para el despegue de la cotización ?


----------



## Rufinillo (8 Oct 2013)

No entiendo como hay gente que tiene pánico a dejar su dinero en la ventanilla A del banco y se cree seguro dejando su oro en la ventanilla B del mismo banco. ....... que no lo entiendo!


----------



## Vidar (8 Oct 2013)

Rufinillo dijo:


> No entiendo como hay gente que tiene pánico a dejar su dinero en la ventanilla A del banco y se cree seguro dejando su oro en la ventanilla B del mismo banco. ....... que no lo entiendo!



hay bancos y bancos... y no me refiero a bankias y santanderes, para dejar dinero, oro o a la parienta si hace falta que ahí va a seguir.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Oct 2013)

Recientemente se ha publicado un estudio sobre la manipulación del mercado del oro realizado por el profesor de matemáticas financieras de la Universidad alemana de Wuerzburg, Tom Fischer. En este estudio, Fischer argumenta que la escasez de oro físico de inversión habría llevado mucho tiempo atrás al mercado a una situación de backwardation o, lo que es lo mismo, que el precio al contado sea superior al precio a futuro en vez de estar en contango (precio del oro al contado estuviera por debajo del precio a futuro)

Sin embargo, esta situación no se ha dado hasta fechas recientes. En este sentido, el profesor Fischer considera que el principal elemento de distorsión de los mensajes del mercado es la presencia de los Bancos Centrales en sus movimientos de reservas que ofrecen a préstamo. Esta intervención ha provocado que los inversores no hayan tenido la percepción de escasez del oro hasta fechas muy recientes.


El sinsentido del contango ante la escasez de oro de inversión OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Vidar (8 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hola vidar
> 
> En la vida hay que saber delegar, pero ahora tener externalizado el oro, sea donde sea es un enorme riesgo, pero tenerlo tu a lo mejor no es baladí, tenerlo tu, pero priorizar esto para mi familia es un paso importante. Sabiendo fraccionar tu oro en varios lugares...seguros, hasta donde lo es, tambien asumiendo responsabilidades, y efectivamente no es lo mismo jugartela por 20 Oz que por 20 Kilos.
> 
> ...



A mí es que me preocupa mucho más un atraco, un bloqueo de aduanas o una ilegalización del comercio de oro en España a que el mejor banco de la única democracia europea me robe.

Debería de subir, pero lleva un año haciendo lo contrario de lo que debería ...

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> A mí es que me preocupa mucho más un atraco, un bloqueo de aduanas o una ilegalización del comercio de oro en España a que el mejor banco de la única democracia europea me robe.
> 
> Debería de subir, pero lleva un año haciendo lo contrario de lo que debería ...
> 
> .



Y a mí, amigo Vidar, lo que me preocupa cada vez más es como nos están "sangrando" a base de impuestos. Acabo de revisar los municipales y para "cargarse" a más de uno, aparte de que ya han "anunciado" un aumento importante para el próximo año. Encima, el recibo del agua nos lo han subido un 20% por todo el morro... Esto si que es un "atraco" continuo y no el que se pueda sufrir -si se sufre- de forma esporádica.

Respecto al Oro, a mi los "ensayos" me suelen oler mal. Me refiero a cómo están grabando con impuestos al Oro en la India y si esto "piensan" trasladarlo a Occidente o al resto del mundo...

Sobre si el Oro y la Plata deberían precios más elevados, eso ya lo sabemos por los estudios muy serios que se han hecho al respecto, pero claro si con el paso de los años hemos cambiado todas las "reglas del juego" económico, pues tampoco resulta muy "extraño" lo que está sucediendo con los MP. Ahora bien, su momento ya llegará y, de momento, pues parte de mi patrimonio está "protegido" de todos los mangantes que nos rodean, es decir los de aquí y los de afuera.

Claro, eso sí, hay que tenerlo a buen "recaudo".

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (8 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y a mí, amigo Vidar, lo que me preocupa cada vez más es como nos están "sangrando" a base de impuestos. Acabo de revisar los municipales y para "cargarse" a más de uno, aparte de que ya han "anunciado" un aumento importante para el próximo año. Encima, el recibo del agua nos lo han subido un 20% por todo el morro... Esto si que es un "atraco" continuo y no el que se pueda sufrir -si se sufre- de forma esporádica.
> 
> Respecto al Oro, a mi los "ensayos" me suelen oler mal. Me refiero a cómo están grabando con impuestos al Oro en la India y si esto "piensan" trasladarlo a Occidente o al resto del mundo...
> 
> ...



Contra los atracos legales poco se puede hacer, salvo tener dinero para pagarlos hasta que una mayoría no pueda y la monte gorda. Desgraciadamente.

Cuando China enseñe sus cartas no dudes que se les va a hacer la boca agua con nuestro oro a nuestros gobiernos, de momento nos lo dejan comprar al 0% de IVA y por algo es, quieren que engordemos el cerdito para luego matarlo ellos.

Como ya hemos comentado en otras ocasiones la cotización manipulada del oro es irrelevante, que suba o baje 200, 300... En cuanto haya un acontecimiento grave de verdad es cuando se va a ver el verdadero valor al querer refugio todos a la vez.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> A mí es que me preocupa mucho más *un atraco*, *un bloqueo de aduanas* o *una ilegalización del comercio de oro* en España a que el mejor banco de la única democracia europea me robe.



Exactamente, has sintetizado a la perfección mis miedos. Supongo que tener un plan B y un plan C basados en largarse del país hace que tener todo el patrimonio en España sea un riesgo demasiado elevado.

Por otro lado, los que os posicionais tan en contra de tenerlo en una caja de seguridad (no necesariamente de un banco, puede ser privada): tampoco es una decisión todo o nada, a mi me parece muy sensato tener una parte a mano y otra parte cruzada la frontera, en prácticamente la totalidad de los escenarios conservas la mitad.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Oct 2013)

Los mercados del oro subieron ligeramente durante la sesión del lunes, pero se mantuvieron en el rango donde hemos estado durante bastante tiempo. Debido a esto, no estamos necesariamente demasiado entusiasmados con este mercado y si siente la necesidad de negociar metales preciosos, creemos que los mercados de plata se ven mucho más tentadores en este momento. No nos malinterprete, nosotros creemos que los mercados de oro seguirán subiendo a más largo plazo, pero con el ruido que hay de aquí a 1350 dólares somos reacios a participar en este momento.


Oro Pronóstico 8 Octubre 2013 Análisis Técnico » Fx Empire Network


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Oct 2013)

Lo chinos a los suyo...

Los países BRICS ayudarán a China a pasar del tipo de cambio yuan-dólar al yuan-oro

---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 18:03 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Lo chinos a los suyo...
> 
> Los países BRICS ayudarán a China a pasar del tipo de cambio yuan-dólar al yuan-oro



Muralla ruso-china de oro frente al dólar


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente, has sintetizado a la perfección mis miedos. Supongo que tener un plan B y un plan C basados en largarse del país hace que tener todo el patrimonio en España sea un riesgo demasiado elevado.
> 
> Por otro lado, los que os posicionais tan en contra de tenerlo en una caja de seguridad (no necesariamente de un banco, puede ser privada): tampoco es una decisión todo o nada, a mi me parece muy sensato tener una parte a mano y otra parte cruzada la frontera, en prácticamente la totalidad de los escenarios conservas la mitad.



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Hombre, tampoco creo que haya un posicionamiento contrario a tener los MP depositados en una caja de seguridad, pero eso sí fuera de España... Lo que sucede -y hablo por mí- es que la mayoría solemos ser "desconfiados" y preferimos tenerlos físicamente a "mano".

Luego, hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte asume que va a tener que quedarse en el país. Mira, en lo personal, yo no tendría "excesivos" problemas en vender casi todo mi patrimonio y a otro país, pero claro hay "ataduras" como por ejemplo la familia... 

Está claro que, a partir de determinadas cantidades, hay que "asegurarlo" de todas las formas posibles y una es la "expatriación" siempre que sea en un país con una fuerte seguridad jurídica como es el caso de Suiza o incluso en Noruega. Se entiende que me refiero a Europa.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

Según las estimaciones del Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council) con sede en Londres, los bancos centrales mundiales, que poseen el 18 por ciento de todo el oro extraído del mundo, aumentarán en 2013 sus reservas de oro en unas 350 toneladas, lo que asciende a un valor total de alrededor de 15 mil millones de dólares.

Ben Bernanke, jefe de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos y el banquero central más poderoso del mundo, que ha guiado a la institución que dirige a través de la mayor catástrofe financiera desde la Gran Depresión, aseguraba el pasado mes de julio ante el Comité Bancario del Senado, que nadie realmente entiende los precios del oro y que el tampoco pretendía entenderlos.


Bancos centrales agregarán 15 mil mill. dólares en reservas oro 2013 OroyFinanzas.com |

El oro sigue "bajista" pero los BC siguen comprando y comprando ¿ Porque sera ?

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 08:40 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Según las estimaciones del Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council) con sede en Londres, los bancos centrales mundiales, que poseen el 18 por ciento de todo el oro extraído del mundo, aumentarán en 2013 sus reservas de oro en unas 350 toneladas, lo que asciende a un valor total de alrededor de 15 mil millones de dólares.
> 
> Ben Bernanke, jefe de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos y el banquero central más poderoso del mundo, que ha guiado a la institución que dirige a través de la mayor catástrofe financiera desde la Gran Depresión, aseguraba el pasado mes de julio ante el Comité Bancario del Senado, que nadie realmente entiende los precios del oro y que el tampoco pretendía entenderlos.
> 
> ...




China va camino de convertirse en el primer importador de oro del mundo en 2013, como consecuencia tanto de la reducción de las importaciones oficiales de la India como debido al aumento de la demanda doméstica después de las fuertes caídas del precio del oro de esta primavera según el Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council).

El consumo total de oro de China en 2013 podría aumentar un 29 por ciento hasta alcanzar las 1.000 toneladas, superando a la India y convertirse así en el mayor consumidor del mundo, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro. China e India juntos representan más de la mitad de la demanda mundial de oro, de acuerdo con el Consejo.


Consumo total de oro de China en 2013 podría aumentar 29 por ciento OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

No pretendo ensalzar las virtudes de este pais... a veces me cuesta encontrar alguna... pero hay mucha gente que ensalza otros paises, y sinceramente, estoy convencido que en todos los paises 'cuecen habas'. Ir a otro pais solo lo consideraria en el caso que la vida aqui fuera imposible, y habria que vigilar para no salir del fuego y caer en las brasas...


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

El oro subió el martes por segunda sesión consecutiva, debido a que la creciente incertidumbre sobre la disputa fiscal en Estados Unidos y una inminente fecha límite para elevar el techo de deuda del país llevaron a inversores a buscar refugio seguro y vender activos de mayor riesgo como las acciones.

* Hubo pocas señales de que los políticos estadounidenses estuvieran dispuestos a comprometerse a acabar con una paralización parcial de la administración federal del Gobierno.

* Los legisladores republicanos propusieron la creación de un panel bipartidario que trabaje en la reducción del déficit y haga recomendaciones sobre un alza en el límite de la deuda, pero la propuesta fue rápidamente rechazada por los demócratas.

* El oro al contado subió un 0,2 por ciento, a 1.323,51 dólares la onza a las 1744 GMT.

* En tanto, los futuros del oro en Estados Unidos para entrega en diciembre bajaron 50 centavos, a 1.324,60 dólares la onza.

* Los bonos del Tesoro en Estados Unidos, también considerados como un refugio seguro, subían de nuevo, mientras que el índice de acciones S&P 500 caía fuertemente por segundo día.

* La reacción en los mercados financieros al estancamiento en Washington era hasta el momento leve, pero analistas dijeron que el lingote debería beneficiarse de la incertidumbre en torno a un posible cese de pagos en Estados Unidos si el Congreso no logra elevar el techo de la deuda antes del 17 de octubre.

* Durante el último debate sobre el techo de endeudamiento de Estados Unidos en el 2011, el oro tocó máximos históricos a 1.920 dólares la onza. El Congreso logró un acuerdo sólo a último minuto

METALES PRECIOSOS-Oro sube, crece ansiedad por estancada discusión sobre presupuesto EEUU


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Hombre, tampoco creo que haya un posicionamiento contrario a tener los MP depositados en una caja de seguridad, pero eso sí fuera de España... Lo que sucede -y hablo por mí- es que la mayoría solemos ser "desconfiados" y preferimos tenerlos físicamente a "mano".



Era una forma de hablar, lo que quería decir era que las opciones "en Suiza o a mano" no son excluyentes, que se puede tener una parte a mano (para pasar unos meses o salir del pais) y tener el resto esperándote al otro lado. Por otro lado, la capacidad que teneis algunos de "autodefensa" (no es mi caso aunque estoy trabajando en ello) también es una variable a tener en cuenta para tenerlo todo a mano, por lo que es lógico que tu optes por no "externalizar" la seguridad .



fernandojcg dijo:


> Luego, hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte asume que va a tener que quedarse en el país. Mira, en lo personal, yo no tendría "excesivos" problemas en vender casi todo mi patrimonio y a otro país, pero claro hay "ataduras" como por ejemplo la familia...



Te entiendo perfectamente, yo posiblemente tengo menos ataduras, pero por contra, su dependencia a los adultos hace que cambiarse de país es un follón (colegios, idioma, ...)... que fácil que seria ser soltero o sin hijos para moverte con total libertad, claro que entonces posiblemente tampoco tendría el aliciente de buscarles un futuro mejor ... 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Está claro que, a partir de determinadas cantidades, hay que "asegurarlo" de todas las formas posibles y una es la "expatriación" siempre que sea en un país con una fuerte seguridad jurídica como es el caso de Suiza o incluso en Noruega. Se entiende que me refiero a Europa.



Ha sido interesante el debate y las diferentes opiniones, creo que, como siempre, cada caso es diferente y que hay tres parámetros que justifican o apoyan el uso de una caja de seguridad:

1. Preveer un escenario en que se quiera emigrar fuera del país (dudo que tarden muchos años en limitar el movimiento de oro entre países)
2. No sentirse cómodo durmiendo al lado de una parte importante de tu patrimonio.
3. Relacionado con lo anterior: no verse capaz (por falta de formación o instrumentos) de defender dicho patrimonio en una confrontación física

En caso contrario, si no se prevee salir del país y se tienen suficientes habilidades para defenderse por uno mismo, lo mas aconsejable y menos arriesgado es tenerlo todo a mano.

Yo sigo optando por repartir al 50%, una parte a mano (principalmente plata por su volumen) y una parte mas lejos (principalmente oro por su facilidad de transporte).

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 12:00 ----------




fff dijo:


> No pretendo ensalzar las virtudes de este pais... a veces me cuesta encontrar alguna... pero hay mucha gente que ensalza otros paises, y sinceramente, estoy convencido que en todos los paises 'cuecen habas'. Ir a otro pais solo lo consideraria en el caso que la vida aqui fuera imposible, y habria que vigilar para no salir del fuego y caer en las brasas...



Cierto, en mi caso no idealizo ningún país, pero reconozco que (por personalidad) me siento mas cómodo en sociedades mas "formales y aburridas", que si finalmente hay futuro (vete tu a saber) será internacional y, sobretodo, que la fiscalidad en España (ya mala de por si) llegará al surrealismo en los próximos años. De todas formas mi plan A continua siendo quedarse aquí, cuando toda la vida he "invertido" en echar raíces y crear un entorno estable, es un jaleo "desenraizarse".


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> me siento mas cómodo en sociedades mas "formales y aburridas"



Sí, en eso yo tambien coincido... o


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2013)

Os doy un enlace un poco "especulativo", pero bueno tampoco está de más...

- SPDR Gold Trust ETF, iShares Silver Trust ETF: Jim Rickards: Gold Price Could Double Overnight In U.S. Dollar Crisis | ETF DAILY NEWS


----------



## DenariusGold (9 Oct 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos, para seguir con el tema de la confiscacion... un video que demuestra que no podemos contar con los ciudadanos para defender el derecho a la posesion privada de oro... 

Si mañana nos cuentan que es para el bien del pais y de la economia... El 90% de la gente sera muy sumisa y feliz de serlo :-(

Banning Gold Coins & Confiscating Coins From Safe Deposit Box

Saludos, MG


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Banning Gold Coins & Confiscating Coins From Safe Deposit Box



... from my cold dead hands...


----------



## Vidar (9 Oct 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, para seguir con el tema de la confiscacion... un video que demuestra que no podemos contar con los ciudadanos para defender el derecho a la posesion privada de oro...
> 
> Si mañana nos cuentan que es para el bien del pais y de la economia... El 90% de la gente sera muy sumisa y feliz de serlo :-(
> 
> ...



Los de la broma es que son muy ignorantes, explícales que la expropiación es del oro, de todo el oro, también de las joyas de sus abuelas a ver que dicen... que también valen para hacer lingotes de 400 oz. para la FED.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Los de la broma es que son muy ignorantes, explícales que la expropiación es del oro, de todo el oro, también de las joyas de sus abuelas a ver que dicen... que también valen para hacer lingotes de 400 oz. para la FED.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Cualquiera entiende a que te refieres si le echa un vistazo a la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, firmada el 5 de Abril de 1933 por el Presidente de los EE.UU., Franklin D. Roosevelt. Ha sido uno de los mayores robos "legales" de la Historia y que permitió "engordar" a la FED.

De todas formas, confiscación "encubierta" ya existe. ¿Cómo explicamos sino la negativa a la entrega de "físico" por parte de ABN- AMRO y que se produjo hace unos meses? No deja de ser una "señal" para navegantes...

Las confiscaciones del Oro han sido bastante frecuentes a lo largo de la Historia. Por ejemplo, en la II WW, en Francia, los alemanes prohibieron a los franceses tener más de 6 gramos de Oro por persona, porque era considerado un delito y de ahí al campo de concentración...

Si algo nos ha enseñado la Historia, al menos a los que "perdemos" tiempo en "conocerla", es que unos mismos parámetros pueden darse en diferentes contextos, pero el resultado final suele ser el mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (10 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Cualquiera entiende a que te refieres si le echa un vistazo a la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, firmada el 5 de Abril de 1933 por el Presidente de los EE.UU., Franklin D. Roosevelt. Ha sido uno de los mayores robos "legales" de la Historia y que permitió "engordar" a la FED.
> 
> De todas formas, confiscación "encubierta" ya existe. ¿Cómo explicamos sino la negativa a la entrega de "físico" por parte de ABN- AMRO y que se produjo hace unos meses? No deja de ser una "señal" para navegantes...
> 
> ...



Está claro que si un gobierno quiere oro le dan igual krugerrands que muelas, en la 1602 dejaban seguir poseyendo el equivalente a 5 oz. de oro puro por lo que al menos las muelas las dejarían en paz... pero el resto a la buchaca so multa de 10.000 dólares de la época creo recordar.

El caso de ABN-AMRO no es tan grave como lo fue la confiscación, por que a ver, no te dan el físico pero si te devuelven tu dinero para comprarlo en la bullionshop más cercana. No llega a estafa, es un incumplimiento que me explicaron que estaba sobre todo basado en la AML (anti money laundry) por ser una retirada de dinero que no quedaría registrada en una cuenta bancaria.

En cualquier caso, el orito tiene que estar a buen recaudo que es demasiado goloso para los malos y para los peores.

.


----------



## Aro (10 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo sigo optando por repartir al 50%, una parte a mano (principalmente plata por su volumen) y una parte mas lejos (principalmente oro por su facilidad de transporte).



Para tenerlo repartido en diferentes lugares, ¿os pensáis seriamente ir un día hasta Suiza o Noruega para guardarlo en una caja de seguridad? 
¿Elegiríais coche o avión? 
¿Hay que abrir cuenta bancaria al llegar o se puede dejar arreglado el papeleo desde España? 
¿Costes mensuales?

Quizá sería otra opción que lo cuide un familiar en el extranjero. 

Lo de la paquetería yo creo que también es una opción, al fin y al cabo las tiendas alemanas envían sus pedidos por paquetería. Quizá puedas viajar a otro país y pedir a alguien de confianza que te haga el envío.

No se me ocurren más opciones.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Oct 2013)

CHINA...PREOCUPADA POR EL IMPACTO DE EEUU...

Las autoridades chinas se han pronunciado de forma contundente ante el “cierre” del gobierno americano tras alcanzar, una vez más su techo de deuda. En este sentido, China urge a los dos grupos parlamentarios en el Capitolio a que lleguen a un acuerdo cuanto antes para evitar una posible suspensión de pagos del Estado y, por tanto, se desencadene una nueva crisis de deuda que lastraría la recuperación económica.

El riesgo de quiebra es más que evidente, a pesar de las declaraciones de los miembros del gabinete económico del presidente Obama. En este contexto, China defiende su posición como principal prestamista de los Estados Unidos y teme las consecuencias de un impago, dada la enorme acumulación de deuda pública americana en los balances de los bancos chinos.

China pide a Estados Unidos medidas urgentes para la deuda pública OroyFinanzas.com |

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 08:57 ----------

Y mientras la cotizacion de las ultimas 24 horas...fijaros en las "curvas" de ayer entre las 08:00 y las 16:00...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Vidar (10 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Para tenerlo repartido en diferentes lugares, ¿os pensáis seriamente ir un día hasta Suiza o Noruega para guardarlo en una caja de seguridad?
> ¿Elegiríais coche o avión?
> ¿Hay que abrir cuenta bancaria al llegar o se puede dejar arreglado el papeleo desde España?
> ¿Costes mensuales?
> ...



Suiza mejor, Noruega está a tpc .

Indiscutiblemente avión por tiempo a no ser que pretendas transportar una cantidad gigante, va de ser 2 horas y pico a ser 14 más descansos en coche por ejemplo de Madrid a Zurich, aunque para coche mejor Ginebra. El vuelo i/v desde Madrid son 300€ en el día, aunque lo puedes sacar a veces por unos 200.

Hay cajas que son de bancos y van vinculadas a tener cuenta y las hay no vinculadas que son de entidades privadas, el coste puede variar de 50 a 100 francos al año por la caja más pequeña de 30 litros, aunque también tienes armarios a unos 1500 si quisieras guardar por ejemplo cuadros y opciones intermedias.

Yo prefiero una caja custodiada por un banco con solera pero hay opciones muy prácticas como geiger-edelmetalle que es bullionshop con vault de cajas de seguridad con lo que puedes comprar, vender y acceder a tu caja sin salir del establecimiento.

Las gestiones podrías hacerlas desde España y una vez allí firmar lo que quede y ya acceder.

.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 14:03 ----------

Otra opción es meterlo al seguro del hogar, con eso estás cubierto contra un robo domiciliario que es el riesgo más probable por el momento.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Oct 2013)

Nuevo mínimo en US$1285,10 el euro se mantiene y ahora tenemos la onza en 951,59€

A veces ajustan tanto las gráficas que parece una bajada bestial, pero sólo han sido poco más de US$10, eso comparado con el precio de la onza es una kk.

No obstante, pasito a pasito en unos días ha bajado unos US$50, que eso ya pica un poco, en fin se puede volver al plan de esperar la jran bajista y pillar buen cacho, pero con esta lateralidad, lo más seguro es que nos mareen un tiempo con este rango de precios.

Que si mantienen estos precios durante mucho tiempo, ya firmaría lo que haga falta.

Ahora creo que si consiguen bajar los MPs de una manera bestial en unos pocos días (coincidiendo con la subida brutal en nuestra bolsa de shampions ligg), entonces las probabilidades de que el 17 nos llevemos una gran sorpresa son altas.

Igual hacen un visto y no visto y la música dejará de sonar.

No necesariamente tienen que suspender pagos los usanos, sino más bien subirían su techo de deuda con algunas condiciones (jodidas para el ciudadano, como siempre) y la pasta que ha llegado a las uropas se iría nuevamente en un visto y no visto.

Aprovechando los MPs a buen precio, parte de esa pasta se iría a ellos (no sería toda, pero sí una parte que afecte el precio), lo cual nos dejaría con un buen rebote.

En el caso menos probable que los usanos supendan pagos, entonces los MPs no subirían de golpe, más bien la pasta se quedaría en las uropas y quizás llegue más, poniendo al leuro por las nubes (eso no nos ayudaría mucho para cargar, ya que los MPs subirían respecto al dólar y casi tendríamos precios similares, los que utilicen dólares y tengan MPs si que se beneficiarán).

Cuando despierten de la resaca y se den cuenta que en las uropas tampoco atamos los perros con longaniza y que también tenemos unos pufos de susto, entonces las pasta irá definitivamente a los MPs.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Repasando la prensa americana parece que va a haber "consenso" entre demócratas y republicanos. Dejo un enlace sobre ello:

- Republican Leaders Said to Offer 6-Week Debt Cap Without Add-Ons - Bloomberg

Me parece que vamos a tener que acostumbrarnos a una cierta lateralidad en los MP, así que no debe haber prisa por comprar y, de alguna manera, se va ganando "tiempo", aunque éste siempre es relativo...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Oct 2013)

Obama y republicanos, aún lejos de un acuerdo

Habra que estar atentos a esto hoy...

Dia idoneo de carga ?...estoy con la escopeta preparada


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Repasando la prensa americana parece que va a haber "consenso" entre demócratas y republicanos. Dejo un enlace sobre ello:
> 
> - Republican Leaders Said to Offer 6-Week Debt Cap Without Add-Ons - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Hombre no. Aprovecha par seguir cargando ahora que baja!!


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hombre no. Aprovecha par seguir cargando ahora que baja!!



Hay que aprovechar las oportunidades...nunca se sabe cuando vendra otra.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hay que aprovechar las oportunidades...nunca se sabe cuando vendra otra.



Tu lo has dicho amigo oro y plata forever. El caso es que el oro, hoy, no es la oportunidad.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Oct 2013)

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha puesto a disposición de los países con renta per cápita baja (clasificación que incluye a los países subdesarrollados y en vías de desarrollo) un fondo de 1.920 millones de dólares procedentes de las ventas de sus reservas de oro que estaba en posesión de este organismo internacional.

Este fondo se utilizará para otorgar préstamos a interés cero para evitar, por ejemplo, crisis en las balanzas de pagos. En este sentido, el FMI vuelve a ocupar la posición que le corresponde en virtud de sus Tratados fundacionales en Bretton Woods.


El FMI destina 1.920 millones de dólares de la venta de oro a financiar países subdesarrollados OroyFinanzas.com |

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 13:32 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho amigo oro y plata forever. El caso es que el oro, hoy, no es la oportunidad.



Hoy no...a lo mejor mañana 

En serio, sigue siendo mi cartera bandera

Voy a muy largo, no me inquieto.


----------



## Pepe la rana (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho amigo oro y plata forever. El caso es que el oro, hoy, no es la oportunidad.



El oro no es una "oportunidad" ya que no se tiene que ver como una inversión, sino como un seguro.

Nadie quiere que su casa arda pero si un día incendia….. más vale estar protegido.

Sinceramente el que espere sacar grandes beneficios en poco tiempo mejor que meta el dinero en la Bolsa,etc.. y no en Metales Preciosos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hombre no. Aprovecha par seguir cargando ahora que baja!!



Hola, Rafacoins: Ja,ja,ja... Lo tuyo no tiene "solución", ya te he dicho no sé cuántas veces que sobre los MP tú y yo tenemos diferentes "percepciones". Para que lo tengas más "claro": "Nadie es como otro. Ni mejor ni peor. Es otro. Y si dos están de acuerdo es por un maltendendido." (Jean Paul Sartre) ¿Lo pillas?

Por tanto, SI voy a seguir "cargando", pero sin prisas, con calma y esperando la llegada de la "tormenta", que haberla la hay o es que se ha solucionado alguno de los problemas que siguen existiendo para haber entrado en el "Paraíso"...

Nada, no hay "problema" en lo que respecta a nuestras propias "percepciones". Tú sigue tu camino que yo ya sigo el mío...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Oct 2013)

Cayendo en vertical ...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (11 Oct 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> El oro no es una "oportunidad" ya que no se tiene que ver como una inversión, sino como un seguro.
> 
> Nadie quiere que su casa arda pero si un día incendia….. más vale estar protegido.
> 
> Sinceramente el que espere sacar grandes beneficios en poco tiempo mejor que meta el dinero en la Bolsa,etc.. y no en Metales Preciosos.



Si, pero de que sepas esperar ahora puede depender que luego tengas una cantidad de oro o otra.

Si el oro va a seguir bajando, mejor esperar a estar próximo al valle y así tener más o gastar menos y diversificar la inversión.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Oct 2013)

Disculpa que no te haya respondido antes, afortunadamente Vidar te ha respondido a la perfección.



Aro dijo:


> Para tenerlo repartido en diferentes lugares, ¿os pensáis seriamente ir un día hasta Suiza o Noruega para guardarlo en una caja de seguridad?
> ¿Elegiríais coche o avión?
> ¿Hay que abrir cuenta bancaria al llegar o se puede dejar arreglado el papeleo desde España?
> ¿Costes mensuales?



A finales de mes tengo intención de ir a Suiza para mover el tema.
En avión, of course, la idea es ir y volver el mismo dia.
Abrir una cuenta bancaria es complicado, lo mejor buscar empresas privadas que ofrecen cajas de seguridad.
El alquiler es anual y si al no ser en un banco sube mas de lo que seria deseable, algunos cientos de euros al año (200-600), mas el seguro opcional de alrededor de un 0.2% del valor asegurado.



Aro dijo:


> Quizá sería otra opción que lo cuide un familiar en el extranjero.



Los familiares de los que me "fiaría" los puedo contar con una mano y me sobran dedos. Por supuesto nada de primos o cuñados... 



Aro dijo:


> Lo de la paquetería yo creo que también es una opción, al fin y al cabo las tiendas alemanas envían sus pedidos por paquetería. Quizá puedas viajar a otro país y pedir a alguien de confianza que te haga el envío.



Es una opción si tienes una dirección donde enviarlo, pero no hay problema para pasarlo personalmente por la frontera/aduana/aeropuerto. Si son menos de 10.000€/persona por la cara, si son mas, notificandolo mediante un S1.


----------



## Pepe la rana (11 Oct 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Si, pero de que sepas esperar ahora puede depender que luego tengas una cantidad de oro o otra.
> 
> Si el oro va a seguir bajando, mejor esperar a estar próximo al valle y así tener más o gastar menos y diversificar la inversión.



El problema es que no sabemos donde se encuentra el valle ¿1000 $/onza? ¿500$/onza? ¿250$/onza?

Y tampoco sabemos cuando va a rebotar.... o no rebotar.

En otro lado leía que como oriente deje de interesarse por el oro la caída puede ser brutal, también es una variable, que el Sistema se perpetué de alguna manera y el oro sea una reliquia barbará.::


----------



## Agente Pwneante (11 Oct 2013)

Yo me acuerdo de algunos que dicen que cada Bitcoin podría valer millones... se basan en un cálculo sencillo: dividir el número de dólares entre el número de bitcoins. ¿Cuál es el problema? Pues que es "mucho suponer" que cada bitcoin reemplazaría a un dólar. Para empezar, habría que suponer que el dólar caería, pero también que no habrá otras monedas alternativas al nivel de bitcoin (monedas que ya existen, y que en el caso de Litecoin, cada unidad vale 0.015 BTC, pero teniendo en cuenta que hay el cuádruple de monedas... el valor de LTC es un 6% del de Bitcoin, que ya no es tan poco). Otro aspecto es la fungibilidad, si la moneda se gasta rápido (y eso con Bitcoin es posible), hace falta menos dinero para una misma actividad económica.

Con el oro podría pasar algo igual. Aunque el sistema entero se vaya a la MMMMMM, no significa que el oro vaya a desempeñar por si mismo todo el papel del dinero. Habrá más trueques, y quizás haya otros metales que se metan entre medias, uno muy interesante es el Osmio porque es el que más densidad tiene, y por lo tanto, es muy difícil de falsificar (cualquier aleación produciría monedas con menor peso o mayor tamaño). Incluso si sólo desaparece el dólar, pero no las infraestructuras telemáticas, hay sitio para las monedas digitales.

Por eso digo que cualquier cálculo debe ser realizado con cautela. Si el sistema cae el oro subirá, no lo dudéis, pero... tal vez no se vaya a las nubes, como a veces se dice.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Ja,ja,ja... Lo tuyo no tiene "solución", ya te he dicho no sé cuántas veces que sobre los MP tú y yo tenemos diferentes "percepciones". Para que lo tengas más "claro": "Nadie es como otro. Ni mejor ni peor. Es otro. Y si dos están de acuerdo es por un maltendendido." (Jean Paul Sartre) ¿Lo pillas?
> 
> Por tanto, SI voy a seguir "cargando", pero sin prisas, con calma y esperando la llegada de la "tormenta", que haberla la hay o es que se ha solucionado alguno de los problemas que siguen existiendo para haber entrado en el "Paraíso"...
> 
> ...



Lo pillo Fernando, no es tu caso puesto que tu intentas atesorar a futuro y ese ya es otro tema.

El problema es que mucha gente que lee estos hilos piensa que se hara rica comprando oro en un par de años y me apena por ellos.

Te invito a que pinches aqui y comentes el diagrama que colgue hoy...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-historia-del-oro-se-repite.html#post10087553


----------



## maragold (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Lo pillo Fernando, no es tu caso puesto que tu intentas atesorar a futuro y ese ya es otro tema.
> 
> *El problema es que mucha gente que lee estos hilos piensa que se hara rica comprando oro en un par de años y me apena por ellos.
> *
> ...



Pues si lee estos hilos y piensa eso, es que no ha entendido nada de lo que escribimos. No me extraña que estemos a la cola en comprensión lectora...


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pues si lee estos hilos y piensa eso, es que no ha entendido nada de lo que escribimos. No me extraña que estemos a la cola en comprensión lectora...



Tengo leido muchos de estos hilos, y hablado con muchos foreros. 

Y si, te garantizo que aun hay gente que lo piensa


----------



## maragold (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Tengo leido muchos de estos hilos, y hablado con muchos foreros.
> 
> Y si, te garantizo que aun hay gente que lo piensa



Pues nada. Ya se sabe lo de un tonto y su dinero...

Pero por si nos están leyendo, repetimos de nuevo: el oro es un seguro, una protección del patrimonio, A LARGO PLAZO.

Para especular e intentar hacerse rico a corto plazo hay otras muchas opciones, entre otras, el oro-papel...


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pues nada. Ya se sabe lo de un tonto y su dinero...
> 
> Pero por si nos están leyendo, repetimos de nuevo: el oro es un seguro, una protección del patrimonio, A LARGO PLAZO.
> 
> Para especular e intentar hacerse rico a corto plazo hay otras muchas opciones, entre otras, el oro-papel...



No me puedo creer la psicosis sobre el oro

Hay gente buscando salidas...

Yo las quiero reforzar, no digo nada mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Lo pillo Fernando, no es tu caso puesto que tu intentas atesorar a futuro y ese ya es otro tema.
> 
> El problema es que mucha gente que lee estos hilos piensa que se hara rica comprando oro en un par de años y me apena por ellos.
> 
> ...



Hola, Rafacoins: Bueno, como yo, son muchos los "metaleros" que intentan "atesorar" MP y, básicamente, como "reserva de valor" y que ya hemos explicado lo suficiente como para repetirme.

Hombre, quien acuda a los MP con animo de "enriquecerse" a corto plazo se está equivocando de "producto"... Para eso hay otros activos financieros mucho más "elásticos". Que en los MP puede "sonar la flauta" en esos dos años que citas, pues tampoco es una "tontería", pero para qué correr innecesarios. Los MP se han de comprar en "físico" y porque nuestras "propias" percepciones nos invitan a hacerlo.

Ahora bien, Rafacoins, yo también quiero "enriquecerme", pero para eso "invierto" en los juegos de azar... Los "braguetazos" suelen ser puntuales y muy escasos. ¿No te parece?

He entrado en el enlace que me indicabas y qué quieres que te diga. No deja de ser una teoría y un gráfico que "todavía" necesita "confirmarse". Por tanto, hablamos más bien de una teoría prospectiva o más bien "especulativa". ¿Qué se pueda dar? pues claro... Pero, cuando entramos en la teoría económica, nos encontramos con argumentos a favor y en contra, de manera que aquí tampoco va a ser diferente.

En el enlace referido, la respuesta que más me ha convencido y que, con pequeños matices, podría hacer mía es la del conforero Vidar y no porque sea amigo mío -que lo es-, sino porque su argumentación es de lo más lógica.

De todas formas, Rafacoins, te diré que en lo personal mi percepción sobre los MP no ha cambiado lo más mínimo... Mira, una de mis "aficiones" es la prospectiva, usando modelos históricos y económicos, y podría aportar trabajos personales mejores que la teoría que indicas. Por tanto, a medio y largo plazo (¿2016-2020?) los MP pueden ser una muy buena opción, pero claro -como en todo- hay que estudiarlos y no embarcarse en ellos por lo que nos puedan decir, sino simplemente porque nos "convencen" o constituyen una parte de las "alternativas" que podamos precisar.

En el fondo, Rafacoins, yo y otros "metaleros" buscamos preservar nuestro patrimonio y los MP gozan de esa "cualidad"... Y mucho más en un mundo en el que, recordando a Noam Chomsky (supongo que lo "conoces"), la globalización esconde un "mercantilismo corporativo, en el que las decisiones sobre la vida social, económica y política se concentra cada vez más en grupos de poder privados exentos de toda responsabilidad social."

Quizás, deberíamos fijarnos menos en los "números" y más en la gente...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (11 Oct 2013)

Gracias Fernando, ya sabes que cuando digo oro implícitamente también digo plata por que para lo que comentaba tiene las mismas propiedades de reserva de valor. 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Gracias Fernando, ya sabes que cuando digo oro implícitamente también digo plata por que para lo que comentaba tiene las mismas propiedades de reserva de valor.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Ya lo sé... Siempre que te he leido has sido favorable a ambos Metales preciosos, aunque posiblemente en tu caso te "tiré" más el Oro. De hecho, en estos momentos, puede ser la opción más "inteligente", pero "mañana" no lo sé, tengo serias dudas... No por su indudable calidad como "reserva de valor", sino por los putos gobiernos...

En mi caso, la Plata va asociada a mis colecciones Premium y como hago tantas pues no tengo más "remedio"... No me importa pagar "sobreprecio" pues el "papel moneda" está para gastarlo y el "coleccionismo" ya sabes que tiene algo de "ludopatia" (ahora recuerdo a EstudianteTesorero). Aparte de que hacer mis colecciones en Oro sería muy "complejo" y excesivamente caro.

Yo no estoy en los MP para hacerme "rico", pues hace muchos años que me he ganado bien la vida, trabajando eso sí, aunque he tenido mis "escarceos" en otros activos financieros, de mayor a menor grado "especulativo". Bien, desde mi experiencia personal -que para algo tengo mucho vivido-, los que menos "problemas" me han originado han sido los MP y es porque entiendo muy bien el "producto" y me "convence". Luego, tengo dinero para comprarlos, pues no hay el menor "problema"...

Tengo bastante Bullion, pero me "aburre", así que prefiero pagar un sobreprecio sobre el spot y, al menos, gozo de mis colecciones. No sabes lo "relajante" que es contemplarlas, con una buena música de fondo y un buen whisky de "acompañante" añadido. Hay cosas que "traspasan" el valor material de las cosas.

Eso no quita para que yo tenga una "componente social" y no me preocupe por lo que está sucediendo primero en nuestro país y después en el resto del mundo. Para finalizar, algunos estamos en los MP por muchas razones: coleccionismo, reserva de valor, desconfianza en el sistema político-financiero-monetario, etc. Además, la mayoría pagamos una buena cantidad de dinero en seguros de todo tipo (vivienda, vehículo, vida, defunción, etc.) y muchas veces no hacemos uso de los mismos y el dinero se "pierde"... Pero como decía un familiar mío: " Nos acordamos del paraguas cuando llueve..."

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (12 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Ya lo sé... Siempre que te he leido has sido favorable a ambos Metales preciosos, aunque posiblemente en tu caso te "tiré" más el Oro. De hecho, en estos momentos, puede ser la opción más "inteligente", pero "mañana" no lo sé, tengo serias dudas... No por su indudable calidad como "reserva de valor", sino por los putos gobiernos...
> 
> En mi caso, la Plata va asociada a mis colecciones Premium y como hago tantas pues no tengo más "remedio"... No me importa pagar "sobreprecio" pues el "papel moneda" está para gastarlo y el "coleccionismo" ya sabes que tiene algo de "ludopatia" (ahora recuerdo a EstudianteTesorero). Aparte de que hacer mis colecciones en Oro sería muy "complejo" y excesivamente caro.
> 
> ...



jeje, me alegra que disfrutes tanto de tus colecciones, yo sin embargo no soy tan PRO y si más del ala práctica.

Tampoco pretendo hacerme rico todo lo contrario, pretendo no perder capacidad adquisitiva diversificando en inmobiliario en España que de momento me proporciona alquileres, euros+divisas en Suiza por si hay que cambiarse de unas a otras en cuestión de minutos y oro con custodia externalizada en Suiza evitando el riesgo más común que es el atraco y a la vez poder tener cintura para escapar de posibles leyes fiscalizantes o confiscatorias.

Si me quedo sin alquileres mala suerte pero de momento son ingresos que me actualizan el IPC, si se desploma el euro puedo cambiar rápidamente a dólares de Singapur por ejemplo y salvar buena parte, y el oro si se jode todo lo demás puede que cubra las otras pérdidas.

Eso si por querer tenerlo tan atado llevo ya años sin percibir intereses por los ahorros y mucho menos se me ocurre meterme a bolsa o fondos. Y eso que podría ser un buen sueldo sólo de intereses, pero así hay que hacerlo por máxima prudencia.

En fin, busco la practicidad con el oro, aunque hay que reconocer que es un material muy especial quizá el más especial que despierta algún instinto atávico al tenerlo en la mano y dejarse deslumbrar. Aunque hace que no lo cato, ya te digo, por seguridad .

.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Oct 2013)

Si como afirman ahora tan vehementemente algunos conforeros, "el oro es solo una inversion a largo plazo", no entiendo como pueden haber escrito anteriormente cientos de posts en los cientos de hilos que hablan de inversiones en oro. :rolleye:

No conozco a nadie que se pase la vida hablando de sus Bonos del Estado a 30 años, la verdad. ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Oct 2013)

Hay mucha gente que va a corto o medio en oro...y no es a priori su principal cualidad. Pero cada uno invierte o gestiona su patrimonio como parece. Sigo enfatizando en la tactica que esta funcionando, poco por ahora de tirar abajo los precios para que el personal venda raudo y veloz sus MP...no sera mi caso la macroeconomia esta muy tocada...y sino gustosamente legare a mis hijos mi oro, plata y bronce en testamento en por los menos en 10 lustros espero...

El oro sigue siendo un gran refugio, quizas el mejor

Keep calm


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2013)

Remando "contracorriente"... Interesante iniciativa de Rusia. Os dejo el enlace:

- Moscow Exchange Plans Gold to Silver Trading to Broaden Appeal - Bloomberg


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Remando "contracorriente"... Interesante iniciativa de Rusia. Os dejo el enlace:
> 
> - Moscow Exchange Plans Gold to Silver Trading to Broaden Appeal - Bloomberg



Curioso

Pero que pretende Rusia con esto, que gana ?.


----------



## InsiderFX (12 Oct 2013)

Sitio aqui. 10 caracteres


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Curioso
> 
> Pero que pretende Rusia con esto, que gana ?.



Hombre, oro y plata forever, es "evidente": Primero, creas y tienes el mercado en tu propia casa, en tu propia moneda (el rublo) y con gran accesibilidad por las cantidades mínimas requeridas. Todo son ventajas y encima manda un "aviso" a los americanos y también a los... chinos.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, oro y plata forever, es "evidente": Primero, creas y tienes el mercado en tu propia casa, en tu propia moneda (el rublo) y con gran accesibilidad por las cantidades mínimas requeridas. Todo son ventajas y encima manda un "aviso" a los americanos y también a los... chinos.
> 
> Saludos.



Evidente a la par que gran negocio...para todos.

Rusia sigue apostando indiscriminadamente por el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2013)

Me ha dado por leer este informe del FMI, que es muy reciente, y ¡ojito! con lo que "sugiere". No me extrañaría que hayan puesto el "ojo" en los ahorros de la gente...

http://www.imf.org/external/sapnish/pubs/ft/fm/2013/02/pdf/fmexss.pdf

---------- Post added 13-oct-2013 at 07:27 ----------

http://www.imf.org/external/spanish/pubs/ft/fm/2013/02/pdf/fmexss.pdf


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Oct 2013)

El cierre de una mina de oro en el norte de Darfur (región al oeste de Sudán) está causando un auténtico baño de sangre. Desde principios de año, son más de 800 los muertos y 150.000 los desplazados en los conflictos entre guerrillas y tribus que luchan por el control de la mina de oro Jebel Amer.

El estallido del conflicto se produjo tras la decisión del gobierno de clausurar la mina tras su derrumbe parcial. Los diferentes grupos étnicos comenzaron las hostilidades para hacerse con el control de la mina y apropiarse de la riqueza. Durante varias semanas, varios equipos de bomberos y profesionales de rescates trabajaron para rescatar con vida a los mineros atrapados en los pozos hundidos


Conflicto mina de oro en Darfur con más de más de 800 muertos OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Oct 2013)

EEUU Sigue de "vacaciones"...

Los mercados estadounidenses caían en la apertura de la sesión del lunes debido a que los inversores se centraron en la actividad que estos días tiene lugar en Washington, tras el fin de semana de negociaciones entre republicanos y demócratas, para evitar un posible incumplimiento de pagos del Gobierno de Estados Unidos.
El índice Dow Jones caía un 0,61 por ciento a 15.145,27 unidades, mientras que el S&P 500 perdía un 0,62 por ciento a 1.692,72 puntos. El Nasdaq Composite se dejaba un 0,61 por ciento a 3.728,72 unidades.


Wall Street cae en la apertura por temores sobre la parálisis del Gobierno | Negocios | Reuters


- Mucho esta apurando Obama, se esta poniendo nerviosa mucha gente...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Oct 2013)

Cada vez son más las bullion que están por debajo de 1000€, esperemos que se aguante así un poco más (y si baja más aún mejor), de esa manera dará tiempo a cargar.

Siempre y cuando si el día 17 no haya ninguna sorpresa (aunque no sé si leí que el tema lo habían aplazado hasta noviembre).

Confío en que nuestros colegas de la FED junto con JPMorgan y el COMEX nos sigan poniendo en bandeja la oportunidad de seguir comprando.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Viendo lo que pueden tener "pensado" estos HdP, pues tampoco hay que tener mucha prisa. Creo que esto lo he comentado en varias ocasiones. El mayor "enemigo" del Sistema fiduciario, a falta de "huevos" por parte de la población, lo constituyen los MP y, por tanto, es previsible que sigan manteniendo su presión sobre ellos, de esa manera pueden comprar más barato y apartan el interés de la gente sobre los mismos. Tiene su "lógica", porque ante una ola de confiscaciones, robos o como quieras llamarlo, los MP han sido históricamente más fáciles de ocultar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2013)

- ECB Head Mario Draghi On Gold & Banking; Admits "Central Bankers Are Powerful---They Are Also Not Elected" | Bull Market Thinking


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Oct 2013)

En las últimas semanas, algunos analistas han puesto de manifiesto su extrañeza ante los últimos movimientos en el mercado y precio del oro. Suponen, con mucha razón, que el oro debería estar subiendo conforme el riesgo de quiebra del Estado americano aumenta. Sin embargo, esto no está sucediendo así sino que es más bien todo lo contrario: los principales operadores del mercado apuestan contra el oro y la plata de inversión.

En el último Informe COT de la Comisión Federal de Comercio de Futuros (CFTC en sus siglas en inglés) correspondiente al 24 de septiembre, puede observarse un decrecimiento de las posiciones largas de oro en 1.606, mientras que las posiciones cortas se han incrementado en 381. En el caso de contratos en los que se utiliza al oro como subyacente de préstamos y seguros (swaps), las posiciones largas se han reducido en 2.556 y las cortas han aumentado en 1.647.


El precio del oro sigue suprimido en un entorno de riesgos crecientes en 2013 OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## InsiderFX (15 Oct 2013)

¿Sabes qué pollas pasa? Con todo el jaleo de la deuda el gobierno está cerrado, así como la CFTC y no están publicando nuevos COTs. Así que ahora el mercado del oro es como el de forex spot, el viejo oeste, sin leyes.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Oct 2013)

El mercado está siendo manipulado a la baja.

Teorías tienes muchas y de diferente pelaje desde la FED para proteger al dólar, hasta los chinos para hacer acopio de oro con el visto bueno de los americanos,etc….

Lo único cierto es que se desploma y veremos a ver a donde llega.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Oct 2013)

Todo sigue, esta, demasiado extraño...

Los precios del oro han escalado en la mañana de Londres, recuperando más de 20 dólares de la caída de 50 dólares de la semana pasada. Han llegado a tocar los 1.289 dólares la onza. "A pesar de que un default sería alcista para los precios del oro, es bastante improbable que Estados Unidos rompa el techo de la deuda", escribe Jonathan Butler de Mitsubishi. "En los próximos días podríamos ver los precios caer a medida que se llega a una resolución de la crisis que impulse un rally en activos de riesgo

Oro sube durante la mañana de Londres | Análisis y Noticias Forex


----------



## ramsés (15 Oct 2013)

_QUOTE=NIJAS;10112100]El mercado está siendo manipulado a la baja.
[
Teorías tienes muchas y de diferente pelaje desde la FED para proteger al dólar, hasta los chinos para hacer acopio de oro con el visto bueno de los americanos,etc….

Lo único cierto es que se desploma y veremos a ver a donde llega.[/QUOTE]
_

Lo jodido es que algunos compraron a precios más altos que ahora. El único consejo que se les puede dar es esperar a que tenga lugar un hundimiento del dólar que, según algunos foreros, está cerca.
Pero esto es como lo Testigos de Jehová, dicen que el fin del mundo está cerca y no es así.
Convencidos de que cada profecía fallida estaba seguida con una bajada de seguidores, ahora no ponen fecha, dicen siempre que está cerca, pero sin poner fecha.
Exactamente como los que predicen el hundimiento del dólar con el siguiente disparo hacia el cielo del oro físico.
Muchos metaleros dicen "está cerca", pero no ponen fecha, no se mojan, y al final vemos que el oro se hunde más bien que se dispara hacia arriba.
Naturalmente, "está cerca" puede ser una cantidad de espacio no imaginable.


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Lo jodido es que algunos compraron a precios más altos que ahora. El único consejo que se les puede dar es esperar a que tenga lugar un hundimiento del dólar que, según algunos foreros, está cerca.
> Pero esto es como lo Testigos de Jehová, dicen que el fin del mundo está cerca y no es así.
> Convencidos de que cada profecía fallida estaba seguida con una bajada de seguidores, ahora no ponen fecha, dicen siempre que está cerca, pero sin poner fecha.
> Exactamente como los que predicen el hundimiento del dólar con el siguiente disparo hacia el cielo del oro físico.
> ...



Es que eso de poner fecha molaría mucho, así puedes estar en papelitos o jugando en la bolsa hasta el mismo día antes del hostión. ::

Preocupaos de tener suficiente con antelación por si acaso, si os rota, en vez de andar sermoneando. 

Creo que con 10 o 20 kilos de oro nunca nadie ha pasado hambre para daros una idea.

.


----------



## ramsés (15 Oct 2013)

_


Vidar dijo:



Es que eso de poner fecha molaría mucho, así puedes estar en papelitos o jugando en la bolsa hasta el mismo día antes del hostión. ::

Preocupaos de tener suficiente con antelación por si acaso, si os rota, en vez de andar sermoneando. 

Creo que con 10 o 20 kilos de oro nunca nadie ha pasado hambre.

.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Ostras, ¿pero tú sabes lo que valen 10 o 20 kilos?
El más barato, el andorrano, 1 kilo es igual a 30.537,86€, 10 kilos son 305.378 € y 20 kilitos serían 610.757,2 € si la calculadora no me engaña. Claro que no pasa hambre un tipo con ese dinero, a no ser que pase aquí lo de la República de Weimar:
República de Weimar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre






Medalla conmemorativa de la inflación. En alemán, se puede leer: El 1 de noviembre de 1923, una libra de pan costaba 3.000 millones de marcos, una libra de carne: 36.000 millones, un vaso de cerveza: 4.000 millones.


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Ostras, ¿pero tú sabes lo que valen 10 o 20 kilos?
> El más barato, el andorrano, 1 kilo es igual a 30.537,86€, 10 kilos son 305.378 € y 20 kilitos serían 610.757.2 € si la calculadora no me engaña. Claro que no pasa hambre un tipo con ese dinero, a no ser que pase aquí lo de la República de Weimar:
> República de Weimar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Un argentino que tuviera ese dinero antes del corralito echa cuentas en lo que se le ha quedado después del corralito y con inflación de 2 dígitos. No hay que irse tan lejos, está pasando ahora.

.


----------



## ramsés (15 Oct 2013)

_


Vidar dijo:



Un argentino que tuviera ese dinero antes del corralito echa cuentas en lo que se le ha quedado después del corralito y con inflación de 2 dígitos. No hay que irse tan lejos, está pasando ahora.

.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Está pasando ahora, pero no en este país, que creo que está en deflación, ahora nos pagan unos 400 € al mes, y es ilegal, pues el salario mínimo interprofesional está sobre los 640 € al mes.
Están imprimiendo demasiado dinero papel, pero en el caso de USA tendríamos que tener en cuenta el fenómeno del "petrodólar".
El imperialismo financiero de USA: el Petrodólar - Documental 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Está pasando ahora, pero no en este país, que creo que está en deflación, ahora nos pagan unos 400 € al mes, y es ilegal, pues el salario mínimo interprofesional está sobre los 640 € al mes.
> ...



La deflación siempre ha precedido a la hiperinflación, sobre todo por la debacle industrial que produce y por la consiguiente creación de monopolios. 

Por ejemplo, la gente en Argentina ya no se puede permitir comer tomates, han quedado 4 cultivando para la venta y por eso tienen un precio abusivo. 

Pero abusivo según se mire, en pesos con relación a los sueldos quizá sea abusivo en oro quizá valga igual.

.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Oct 2013)

Pues toca aguantarse y esperar, en el momento que una mano negra vende 5.000.000 onzas de oro a futuro en unos minutos poco puede hacer el inversor medio más que esperar. Ya que las previsiones no valen para nada.

Previsiblemente tras el acuerdo del techo de deuda americano bajara más, pero.... a saber.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2013)

Hola, Vidar: Bueno, aunque sé en el fondo a qué te refieres, está muy claro que sólo una muy mínima parte de la población puede comprar 10-20 kgs. de Oro. Por tanto, afortunados los que puedan hacerlo, pero me parece que por estos lares éstos son muy pocos "representativos"...

Poner fechas a los acontecimientos es muy complicado, por no decir casi imposible, de manera que para "solucionar" esta "abstracción temporal" queda el consuelo de la "especulación". 

Los MP están muy tocados y no debemos engañarnos en cuanto a que pueden bajar bastante más, así que en lo personal no espero "milagros" por ese lado. Ahora bien, cuando todo se "normalice" o todo lo "contrario", es decir el peor de los escenarios, los MP deberían recuperar "brillo" y pulverizar los máximos históricos. Pero es una simple opinión...

Por otro lado, hemos de recordar que los americanos llevan, si no recuerdo mal, casi tres años mareando la perdiz con el tema del techo de su deuda. Ahora tampoco va a ser muy diferente porque si se da un acuerdo -previsible-, será para "aparcar" el problema unos meses y vuelta a comenzar. ¿Hasta cuándo? No todo dura para siempre...

Yo no me preocuparía mucho más por ese tema y miraría más para "casa", donde tenemos muchos problemas y que están siendo obviados. Simplemente, están en el "candelero" aquellas cuestiones que alimentan la polémica y así nos "olvidamos" de lo esencial.

Los que tengan MP que dejen de mirar las cotizaciones y si el "producto" les convence y tienen dinero, pues que compren más. Para aquellos que no soportan las posibles "minusvalías" latentes, pues a vender con pérdidas...

Aprovecho la ocasión para dejaros un enlace donde hay una interesante entrevista a Rick Rule y para quienes no sepan quién es, pues leyendo se "aprende":

- http://www.casyresearch.com/articles/busting-economic-and-natural-resource-myths

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 15:52 ----------

Busting Economic and Natural-Resource Myths | Casey Research


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Bueno, aunque sé en el fondo a qué te refieres, está muy claro que sólo una muy mínima parte de la población puede comprar 10-20 kgs. de Oro. Por tanto, afortunados los que puedan hacerlo, pero me parece que por estos lares éstos son muy pocos "representativos"...
> 
> Poner fechas a los acontecimientos es muy complicado, por no decir casi imposible, de manera que para "solucionar" esta "abstracción temporal" queda el consuelo de la "especulación".
> 
> ...



Veo que lo has cogido al vuelo, es más importante irse haciendo el tesorillo de supervivencia que lo que se dice que vale ahora. 

Es más, si está barato es una ocasión para aumentar lo que cuando pase lo que pasará será imposible de juntar.

Las cantidades son orientativas, por decirles algo a estos que están con que si sube o baja. Ya has visto: "Es que si tienes 20 kilos de oro te la suda, ya eres rico" a lo que hay que añadir "...y lo seguiré siendo aunque caigan chuzos de punta gracias al oro". Por otro lado no voy a decir si los tengo o no jeje...

Pero para muchos esta hipérbole puede ser el "ponerse las gafas" que decía el bueno de Santia, que más te da si sube, permanece o baja el oro si tú ya estás bien asegurado (provisto).

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Veo que lo has cogido al vuelo, es más importante irse haciendo el tesorillo de supervivencia que lo que se dice que vale ahora.
> 
> Es más, si está barato es una ocasión para aumentar lo que cuando pase lo que pasará será imposible de juntar.
> 
> ...



Discrepo...y mira que lo siento Vidar

El que tiene 20 kilos de oro no es rico...excepto que sea un porcentaje de su patrimonio del 20 o 25 por ciento o menos, debe de dar seguridad, al menos alivio o sensacion de ello.

Para mi, ojo solo para mi eso puede ser ahora unos...615.000 euros que esta fenomenal, pueden dar de si, es una gran posicion, pero no definitiva para dormirse en los laureles. Es mi opinion...

Saludos a todos, Vidar te estare eternamente agradecido por tus enlaces tematicos del oro


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Discrepo...y mira que lo siento Vidar
> 
> El que tiene 20 kilos de oro no es rico...excepto que sea un porcentaje de su patrimonio del 20 o 25 por ciento o menos, debe de dar seguridad, al menos alivio o sensacion de ello.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente es un porcentaje razonable para estar en oro, aunque si todo se va por el desagüe quizá sólo te quede ese oro. Por lo que debe ser una cantidad que te permita vivir. Así que para unos será el 5 y para otros el 50. Ya estuvimos comentando la fórmula:

(gasto anual de la familia x años de supervivencia / precio actual del oro)

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Oct 2013)

La quinta edición del Gold & Silver Meeting que se celebrará en Madrid el próximo 21 de noviembre 2013 a partir de las 17:00 hrs., se titula “Crisis económica – ¿La oportunidad de España?”, y estará centrada en la situación económica de España cuestionando si hemos tocado fondo y qué posición tendrá España en la Unión Europea del futuro.

En primer lugar, Marion Mueller será la encargada de presentar el libro “La burbuja de la deuda” de Philipp Vorndran, uno de los más prestigiosos analistas de los mercados financieros en Alemania y gran defensor de la diversificación del patrimonio en oro de inversión.

En segundo lugar, Javier Santacruz expondrá los principales indicadores y perspectivas en el mercado de los metales preciosos, especialmente en el oro, los cuales son fundamentales para seguir al mercado y predecir su evolución futura.

Por último, el invitado de excepción al Congreso será el gestor de fondos Daniel Lacalle, autor del best seller Nosotros, los mercados. Será el encargado de discutir cuál es la realidad económica de España, sus perspectivas y el papel que tendrá en la reforma de las instituciones europeas.

Nuestros ponentes, Daniel Lacalle y Javier Santacruz Cano, nos explicarán si hemos superado la crisis económica y de qué herramientas de inversión disponemos para tomar ventaja en su salida.

Este año todas las ponencias serán en español y como siempre contaremos con mucho tiempo para atender a todas las preguntas del público.

Para registrarse solo será necesario hacer una transferencia a la AEMP por importe de 10 euros hasta el 30 de octubre, o de 20 euros si se realizan con posterioridad a dicha fecha. Todos los detalles para reservar su plaza se encuentran en este enlace.


Crisis económica


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Oct 2013)

Las primas por comprar oro físico en el mayor comprador de oro del mundo, India, se han disparado en la última semana. La demanda de oro de inversión posee en este momento un fuerte impulso estacional, dado que es la época en la que se celebran las bodas y los festejos familiares y sociales más importantes de todo el año.

La diferencia entre el precio que se paga en India y el que se paga en Londres –lo que conocemos como prima– se sitúa, en función del lugar y mercado, entre los 30 y 40 dólares por onza. La cotización de la prima por comprar oro físico está perfectamente tabulada por la Federación del Comercio de Joyería (GJF) y en esta publicación podemos observar cuál es el punto de partida hace unos pocos meses: los mínimos están entre 5 y 7 dólares.


Las primas por comprar oro físico de inversión en India llega a 30USD OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## mk73 (16 Oct 2013)

y por curiosidad, como poniais lo de los 20 kg en oro; en plata, de cuanto podriamos hablar??
yo pensaba que 20 kg en plata era muchisimo pero bueno, leyendo los diferentes posts; sera como nada


----------



## platanoes (16 Oct 2013)

Si estamos suponiendo que el metal precioso lo tenemos tan solo para afrontar en un escenario de grave crisis económica o pre-maxmad, opino que en ese caso se valorarán según sus ratios historicos, no a los actuales, con lo cual apostaría a que 20 kg de oro equivalen a 320 kg de plata.

ValOro.net | El ratio histrico del oro y la plata


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> y por curiosidad, como poniais lo de los 20 kg en oro; en plata, de cuanto podriamos hablar??
> yo pensaba que 20 kg en plata era muchisimo pero bueno, leyendo los diferentes posts; sera como nada



Si 20 Kg de oro eran mas de 600.000€, el equivalente en plata serian: 1200 kg (38.000 oz) ...  ... pero no re comas la cabeza, consigue lo que puedas y ya está.


----------



## mk73 (16 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si 20 Kg de oro eran mas de 600.000€, el equivalente en plata serian: 1200 kg (38.000 oz) ...  ... pero no re comas la cabeza, consigue lo que puedas y ya está.[/QUOT
> 
> "bueno.. yo ya llevo unos 1126 kg de plata , algo menos me queda" :XX:
> 
> sí, está claro. Tener 1200 kg en plata pues es algo astronómico, ni que decir los 20 kg de oro... aunque imagino que como de todo hay, seguro que algún excentrico millonario disponga de esas cantidades de metal noble o incluso más.


----------



## Vidar (17 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver, recopilemos, a raíz de que algunos se preocupan mucho por que nos baje la cotización se ha soltado la rodomontada de que "con 10 o 20 kilos nunca nadie ha pasado hambre" para que no se preocupen tanto por que perdamos por que sin comer no nos vamos a quedar.

Por otro lado se ha expuesto que el oro si quedara como único activo valioso en caso de una catástrofe como puede ser la hiperinflación, sería conveniente tener cuanto más mejor y la forma de calcularlo podría ser el gasto anual de la familia por una cantidad de años con los que se pueda subsistir gracias a ese oro dividido el precio actual.

Obsérvese que el gasto y el precio del oro subirían a la par seguramente.

Aquí nadie ha dicho que haya que tener ni 10, ni 20, ni 30 kilos de oro, como nadie ha dicho que haya que vivir en la moraleja, ni tener un ferrari.

Cada uno que se eche sus cuentas de manera acorde a lo que pueda o quiera conseguir con el oro, por que yo he expresado mis opiniones razonadas y cada uno tendrá las suyas.

.


----------



## Aro (17 Oct 2013)

Vaya por dos, ¿ahora te echas atrás con lo de los 20 kilos?
Qué faena...
Chicos, chicos, tenemos que anular las compras. Se va a tirar de los pelos el andorrano...

(Broma)


----------



## Vidar (17 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Vaya por dos, ¿ahora te echas atrás con lo de los 20 kilos?
> Qué faena...
> Chicos, chicos, tenemos que anular las compras. Se va a tirar de los pelos el andorrano...
> 
> (Broma)



:XX: Por mí no te quedes con las ganas...

.


----------



## InsiderFX (17 Oct 2013)

Estoy pensando en comprar 5000 contratos de oro en el comex ese, como tengo que hacer pincho en comprar a mecardo no??? Gracias soy nuevo en esto del inversionismo


----------



## Aro (17 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 5000 contratos de oro en el comex ese, como tengo que hacer pincho en comprar a mecardo no??? Gracias soy nuevo en esto del inversionismo



Botón verde


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Botón verde



Que significa el boton verde del nick?


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2013)

online... +1


----------



## maragold (17 Oct 2013)

Vengaaaa... papelitos de colores al mercado!
Que no falte de ná!!! ::

Subidón en pocos minutos... :cook:


----------



## ramsés (17 Oct 2013)

_


maragold dijo:



Vengaaaa... papelitos de colores al mercado!
Que no falte de ná!!! ::

Subidón en pocos minutos... :cook:

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Seguido de un bajadón. Hay que tener más paciencia que Job.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Seguido de un bajadón. Hay que tener más paciencia que Job.



Hay que acostumbrarse a ello...

Precio Oro - Cotizacion del Oro Hoy


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2013)

Aquí os dejo un artículo en el que aconseja olvidarse del corto plazo y mirar al Oro a más largo plazo:

- Forget the short term


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un artículo en el que aconseja olvidarse del corto plazo y mirar al Oro a más largo plazo:
> 
> - Forget the short term



Hay que mirar la cotizacion para comprar mas barato P*ERO SIN OBSESIONARSE*.:Baile:

Si alguien va a corto, que tenga suerte... :fiufiu:


----------



## ramsés (17 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un artículo en el que aconseja olvidarse del corto plazo y mirar al Oro a más largo plazo:
> 
> - Forget the short term



Sí, pero si alguien insinúa una intervención de cuentas bancarias, el oro se hace más apetecible, incluso ante el corto plazo, ¿no es así foreros?.

¡Habrá intervención de cuentas bancarias. ¡Corralito! Santiago Niño Becerra - YouTube

Aquí ya han habido colas largas en la Caixa Unnim, que es la fusión de 3 cajas:
Caixa Terrassa: Creada en 1877, un depósito de 9.000 millones de € y 260 oficinas.
Caixa Sabadell: Creada en 1859, un depósito de 13.380 millones de euros y 364 oficinas.
Caixa Manlleu: Creada en 1896, 2.629 millones de euros de depósito y 100 oficinas.
Bueno, pues a las 3 se las ha comido el BBVA, y mientras ponían el color azul típico del BBVA en el letrero, las colas eran muuuuuuuuuyyyyy largas, todo el mundo quería su dinero.
Y la de gente al paro, a la prejubilación, etc.


Caixa Terrassa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Caixa Sabadell - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Caixa Manlleu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Unnim Caixa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
El BBVA cierra la compra de Unnim Banc tras la autorización de Bruselas
El FMI plantea una quita del 10% a los hogares europeos

¿Qué será eso de una "quita"?

El FMI alerta de que el estímulo de la Fed "no tiene precedentes"


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2013)

Hola, rámses: Siempre me he referido, al igual que otros conforeros, a que los MP tienen que ser vistos más como "reserva de valor" y "seguro" más que otra cosa y que fuera equivalente a "inversión". Por tanto, desde esa "óptica" es aconsejable tenerlos con vistas a posibles acontecimientos futuros de todo tipo, es decir socio-político-económico-financiero. Ahí sí que podemos el lado "positivo" del "corto plazo", pero en realidad su finalidad "última" es cubrir todos los plazos... Porque los "imprevistos" surgen cuando menos se esperan.

Bueno, ya hace tiempo que se especula con todo tipo de posibles "catástrofes": Corralitos, Quitas, etc., etc. En la práctica, ya la están metiendo "doblada", porque "quita" en España ya la ha habido con las preferentes y la deuda subordinada. Respecto a un hipotético "corralito", ya lo hay "encubierto",pues uno no puede disponer de su dinero como se le antoje sin pasar por ciertas "prohibiciones" o "comunicaciones". Si esto es más una dictadura monetaria que otra cosa y luego todos hablan de las excelencias de la "DEMOCRACIA", como si ésta realmente existiera...

Lo del FMI no deja de ser un "proyecto" bastante peligroso y cuya puesta en práctica ya veríamos en qué desembocaría. Hablar de los hogares europeos y no hacerlo de los estadounidenses o japoneses me parece llanamente una HIPOCRESIA. Una más...

Toca esperar acontecimientos y seguir haciendo los "deberes", en los cuáles una parte puede corresponder perfectamente a "atesorar" MP.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Oct 2013)

Marc Faber prestigioso gurú suizo de las finanzas y editor de The Gloom Boom & Report Doom indica que el yuan chino es un serio competidor para el dólar estadounidense y como cobertura frente a situaciones extremas el gurú suizo recomienda la inversión en oro. “Ser propietario de oro físico es para mí un seguro contra las fechorías que cometen los gobiernos. Un seguro contra la quiebra de los Estados o la hiperinflación”, asegura Faber que añade que los gobiernos nunca van a admitir que han cometido un error, sino que más bien buscarán culpables.

Marc Faber explica que la Fed desde hace 20 años aplica una política de expansión monetaria y que las tasas de interés se han mantenido artificialmente bajas, prácticamente al cero por ciento actual. “Los tipos de interés artificialmente bajos y las compras de bonos han disparado los precios de acciones y de los bienes raíces. Pero el efecto económico ha sido relativamente pequeño. Milton Friedman en “Capitalismo y libertad” escribió que el problema con los programas que implementaban los gobiernos, es que siempre se iniciaban debido a una emergencia, pero no se abandonaban cuando esta finaliza. Por lo tanto, el Estado se infla cada vez mas, y a la Fed, le es cada vez es más difícil poner fin a esa política”.

Marc Faber: El oro físico de inversión y la importancia de China OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Oct 2013)

No ser imprudentes hamijos, recomendación de Mario Draghi sobre el oro.


Central banks are unwise to sell their gold: ECB president Mario Draghi


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2013)

Os aconsejo la lectura del enlace que voy a colocar a continuación. Es un muy interesante artículo y habla de las similitudes de hoy con 1976. La Historia suelo decir que es "repetitiva", pero cuanto menos "rima"...

- Precious Metals: Today's Similarities with 1976 | Jordan Roy-Byrne | Safehaven.com

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 21:13 ----------

Para "meditar"...

- htpp://www.hindecapital.com/blog/the-growing-90-club-and-why-gold-production-is-going-to-go-to-zero/

Recordar para aquellos que no se manejan bien con el Inglés que con activar el traductor del navegador todo arreglado...

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 21:25 ----------

- â€œGold Production Is Going To Go To Zeroâ€


----------



## ramsés (19 Oct 2013)

_- htpp://www.hindecapital.com/blog/the-growing-90-club-and-why-gold-production-is-going-to-go-to-zero/


---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 21:25 ----------

[/COLOR]- â€œGold Production Is Going To Go To Zeroâ€[/QUOTE]
_

Pero, si la producción de oro tiende a cero, su precio aumentará mucho. A ello sucederá que los que tienen físico en casa no querrán vender hasta que el precio sea lo suficientemente alto como para sacarle una buena tajada.
¿Es posible entonces los lloriqueos de los que no tuvieron físico en casa antes del subidón?..y no haber comprado mientras estaba bien baratos... si es que hay esa subida, pues no lo veo muy claro.
Aquí el personal cual Testigo de Jehová preveyendo un cataclismo en el dinero de papel sin respaldo, como ellos se equivocan siempre, puede ser que no ocurra ese cataclismo, ya lo dije unos posts antes, por los petrodólares.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, el "petrodólar" como "moneda" es de "reciente" implantación dentro del "espacio temporal", así que teniendo en cuenta el nulo respaldo "real" que hay detrás, pues como que podría tener su tiempo "contado"... De hecho, ya son muchos países los que comercian e intercambian fuera de la órbita del USD y que es algo que se irá acentuando con el tiempo.

Yo no tengo ni pajolera idea de lo que va a pasar con el precio de los MP, y en este caso del Oro, pero sí sé lo que ha pasado históricamente en situaciones semejantes a la actual y también lo que ha "servido" en la "transición" de esos momentos...

Hay muchos que no venderemos, aunque puedan subir mucho -algo por ver...-, puesto que contemplamos unos "nubarrones" que hasta que no se disipen, pues como que invitan a quedarse como uno está. En el mejor de los casos, serviría para "descargar" e intercambiar por otros bienes raíces.

Mira, ramsés, el actual sistema fuduciario está abocado a desaparecer y ello, muy probablemente, va a conllevar grandes cambios en nuestra civilización, pero tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que EE.UU. va a vender muy cara su "derrota"... Así que lo mejor para todos es que las cosas vayan viniendo poco a poco. Ya he dicho muchas veces que la Historia es muy "explicativa" al respecto...

Saludos.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (20 Oct 2013)

Los lumbreras abren camino: La mayor parte de los expertos son bajistas con el precio del oro - elEconomista.es. 

Pd. Gold, acumular.


----------



## kuroi (20 Oct 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Los lumbreras abren camino: La mayor parte de los expertos son bajistas con el precio del oro - elEconomista.es.
> 
> Pd. Gold, acumular.




Si esta gente opina eso.


Empezamos a comprar ?


----------



## InsiderFX (20 Oct 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Si esta gente opina eso.
> 
> 
> Empezamos a comprar ?



Yo tengo en mira al oro para hacer compras, mediante futuros eso si, quiero mirar primero el aspecto técnico y buscar buenas entradas.. Estamos muy cerca del suelo, y a ver si se publica ya el informe COT que llevan casi un mes sin salir por el cierre del gobierno federal


----------



## Morsa (20 Oct 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Los lumbreras abren camino: La mayor parte de los expertos son bajistas con el precio del oro - elEconomista.es.
> 
> Pd. Gold, acumular.



No tienen ninguna verguenza, hace un año las perspectivas eran alcistas... y se hacen un owned de hemeroteca a si mismos con la bajada del 23% desde enero. Ahora las perspectivas son bajistas. Si sube, cuanto deberia hacerlo?

Creo que aun tiene rango de bajada, quizas hasta los 1100 $ pero durante al 2014 mi apuesta es que acabara con subida neta.


----------



## fff (20 Oct 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Si esta gente opina eso.
> 
> 
> Empezamos a comprar ?




No parece que lo tengas claro. Comprar oro 'te lo tiene que pedir la mente' no lo que haga la gente. Debes haberlo razonado...

Por cierto, me ha parecido leer entrelineas por ahi :fiufiu: que no espereis un bottom del oro ex X... lo habrá pero no nos daremos cuenta hasta que desaparezca el físico y entonces será cuando el oro se dispare. Mientras tanto los que nunca pierden, y han estado manipulando habrán acabado de representar su obra y veremos como empieza la siguiente.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2013)

Interesante...

- Gold and Silver – Back Story v Charts; Charts Are Superior. | Edge Trader Plus


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - Gold and Silver – Back Story v Charts; Charts Are Superior. | Edge Trader Plus



Una pasada de graficas de oro y plata.

Ahora...solo queda saber el futuro


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo tengo en mira al oro para hacer compras, mediante futuros eso si, quiero mirar primero el aspecto técnico y buscar buenas entradas.. Estamos muy cerca del suelo, y a ver si se publica ya el informe COT que llevan casi un mes sin salir por el cierre del gobierno federal



Vengo del hilo del oro y me decepciona verte también por aquí con tus rollos especulativo-derivatorios -bien que he de respetar todas las opiniones pero la mía también ha de ser respetada-.

No te das cuenta que tu actitud y forma de intentar ganar pasta -a costa de putear a otros-, es un eslabón más de los que intentan esclavizarnos??

Mientras haya gente como tú creyendo que ganará -ó dará el pelotazo- siguiendo el juego de los que mandan no tendremos nunca libertad.

El suelo o el techo respecto a que??

Estas jugando contra alguien que sólo aprieta un botón y crea papeles por los cuales tú das la vida y defiendes un estilo de vida que nunca tendrás...

Y eso sólo existirá mientras haya gente como tú que les siga el juego, no juegues y ganarás más, no juegues y no hundirás más en la miseria a personas que buscan un medio para subsistir...


----------



## InsiderFX (20 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Vengo del hilo del oro y me decepciona verte también por aquí con tus rollos especulativo-derivatorios -bien que he de respetar todas las opiniones pero la mía también ha de ser respetada-.
> 
> No te das cuenta que tu actitud y forma de intentar ganar pasta -a costa de putear a otros-, es un eslabón más de los que intentan esclavizarnos??
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien por qué la tomas conmigo pero me gusta debatir sanamente.

No se qué problema tienes con la especulación y los derivados. No se cuál es tu formación y conocimientos respecto al tema; el caso es que los mercados son juegos de suma cero -en realidad de suma negativa, por los costes operativos que han de pagarse por participar- y entre los participantes de los mercados el 80-95% son participantes profesionales, con bolsillos muy grandes, por lo tanto cada vez que gano dinero en el mercado estoy ganando a bancos, hedge funds, grandes fortunas, fondos soberanos, otros traders particulares, etcétera. 

No arruino la vida a nadie, ni hundo en la miseria, simplemente hundo a aquellos a los que yo gane dinero, y creeme tienen dinero para aplastarme, o me la arruinaran a mi, cuando haga malas operaciones. El que yo venda tres futuros del oro, o los compre, dificilmente va a arruinar tu vida, y lo mismo para acciones del Santander, futuros sobre el cacao o opciones sobre el SP500.

Yo no sigo el juego a nadie, especulo en el mercado, y deberías saber que en el mercado no importa como te llames, de donde vengas, ni lo que hayas estudiado, ni cuanto dinero tienes; solo importas tu y estás en igualdad de condiciones para ganar o perder con un gestor de fondos de Goldman Sachs por ejemplo -tal vez con menos recursos, eso seguro- pero es una meritocracia pura. No se que pajas mentales te haces con la esclavitud, cualquiera es libre de comprar acciones y conseguir el mismo rendimiendo en bolsa que Botín con sus acciones del Santander. Eres totalmente libre.

Deja de echar la culpa a los malvados especuladores, que cuando todo va bien y sube la bolsa son los mismos que cuando bajaba, y nadie se acuerda de ellos. Tu mismo puedes hacerlo, y vender y comprar en igualdad de condiciones que aquellos que "te esclavizan y arruinan la vida".

Edit: me referia al suelo que marco el oro en torno a los 1200 $ si no recuerdo mal. Estamos bastante cerca de ese soporte, y el momentum de la tendencia bajista parece que se esta agotando; por lo que se presenta una potencialmente buena oportunidad para comprar oro, el estar cerca del suelo proporciona un buen spot ya que si se da la vuelta -y nos equivocamos- rompiendo 1200 la decisión de cerrar posiciones es bastante sencilla. Ese es el aspecto técnico, en el plano fundamental tenemos todo lo que ocurre con la escasez en inventarios del comex y las masivas compras de metal físico en Asia, asi como el deterioro de la economia usana y europea.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX, que opinas sobre el tema de la dualidad oro-papel de la cotizacion? Es un aspecto importante en el punto de vista metalero (y solo se es metalero con fisico) el criticar que la cotizacion no refleja el valor del oro fisico. 

Lo digo porque me ha parecido entender que la reduccion de stocks del COMEX lo consideras un indicio alcista, cuando por aquí se considera claramente un indicio bajista: cuando el COMEX no pueda entregar oro fisico el oro papel valdra cero.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2013)

Bueno, tampoco creo que haya motivos para polemizar. Evidentemente, InsiderFX, los "metaleros" solemos ser bastante enemigos del "papel metal" y "razones" hay muchas y evidentes... De todas formas, cada cual es muy libre de dedicar su tiempo y dinero a aquello que estime más oportuno. A fin de cuentas el único dinero "honesto" que conozco es el que cada cual se gana con el esfuerzo personal y sin perjudicar a nadie.

Eso no quita para que yo sea de la opinión que los derivados deberían estar prohibidos para TODOS, sean "banqueros" o particulares, puesto que el mundo está como está gracias a su utilización masiva, aunque no es menos cierto que los particulares realmente son una "gota" en ese océano especulativo. 

Luego, hay algo innegable y es que los derivados hacen que las Materias Primas sean objeto de una fuerte especulación y eso es preocupante cuando hablamos de las Alimenticias o Energéticas. Pienso que Refinanciado se refiere más a este apartado, pero bueno todos tenemos "opinión" y, de momento, ésta es ¿"libre"?...


----------



## InsiderFX (20 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> InsiderFX, que opinas sobre el tema de la dualidad oro-papel de la cotizacion? Es un aspecto importante en el punto de vista metalero (y solo se es metalero con fisico) el criticar que la cotizacion no refleja el valor del oro fisico.
> 
> Lo digo porque me ha parecido entender que la reduccion de stocks del COMEX lo consideras un indicio alcista, cuando por aquí se considera claramente un indicio bajista: cuando el COMEX no pueda entregar oro fisico el oro papel valdra cero.



Es un tema muy interesante. Para mi que haya problemas con el stock del comex refleja, primero, que existe mas papel que oro, obvio, y que existe un interes en mantener mantener el precio del oro artificialmente bajo, como se ve con las ventas de 500.000 onzas en una sola orden a mercado, cosa que nadie racional haría -si quieres vender, quieres vender lo mas alto posible y troceas la orden para influir lo mínimo al mercado- ¿el por qué? Nunca lo sabremos, y si lo sabemos será en cincuenta años cuando los poderosos publiquen sus biografías antes de irse a la tumba.

En segundo lugar, el desbalance que hay en los stocks refleja que hay demanda de oro físico, al haber más comprandores yendo al settlement del contrato que productores, que son los que venden. En este caso, y no estoy seguro en lo que digo, lo que va a ocurrir es que comex quebrará por no poder hacer frente a sus obligaciones, pero lo que sí es 100% seguro es que la negociación de futuros se trasladará a otro exchange en otra parte del mundo, probablemente fuera de usa y con reglas más estrictas sobre el settlement y delivery, y con esa condición, la manipulación será mucho más complicada, al haber menos oro papel. Lo que está claro es que oro-papel (futuros) puede haber muchos, al igual que hay futuros sobre el petróleo BRENT y futuros WTI, futuros sobre el SP500 en formato mini o tamaño normal. 

Siempre habrá oro-papel ya que los futuros son esenciales para que tanto consumidores (industria, joyeros, manufacturas) como productores (mineros) puedan vender o comprar anticipadamente la materia prima con la que trabajan y eliminar el riesgo asociado al precio. La cuestión es hasta cuando continuará la farsa del Comex, las intervenciones en los mercados no son buenas y nunca son infinitas, a ver cuanto dura...

Lo que veo es un futuro negro en el sistema ponzi de la deuda americana y europea, auguro problemas en los sistemas bancarios y la demanda asiatica de físico es muy muy alta, el premiumque están pagando en india es casi de 80$ sobre el precio spot. Por eso soy alcista, el circo del comex no va a aguantar mucho más y por eso soy alcista, tanto en operaciones con derivados como en metal físico, que por supuesto esto pensando en comprar.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 22:15 ----------

@fernandojcg yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con eso. El problema de los futuros y su falta de regulación es que el propio mercado se hace tan grande que es más grande que el propio mercado real. Imagina si el mercado de futuros de trigo se hace más grande que el de trigo físico, existe un gran incentivo por los productores de trigo manipular el precio de futuros, con enormes apalancamientos y hacerse de oro.

Los derivados no son el problema, es el uso que se hace de ellos. Que los mercados de papel de petróleo, oro y metales sea más grande que el mercado real es sin duda un problema que hay que atajar.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2013)

# InsiderFX: Yo, fuera de la "especulación" en los MP, me fijo en "otros" datos y que son muy preocupantes, dada su evidente conexión con las Materias Primas. Como muestra ver este enlace:

- La ONU revisa al alza proyección de población mundial :: El Informador

Ya veremos de dónde se sacan las Materias Primas para abastecer semejante población, por tanto me parece que esto está abocado a terminar como el Imperio Romano de Occidente...


----------



## ramsés (20 Oct 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: Bueno, el "petrodólar" como "moneda" es de "reciente" implantación dentro del "espacio temporal", así que teniendo en cuenta el nulo respaldo "real" que hay detrás, pues como que podría tener su tiempo "contado"... De hecho, ya son muchos países los que comercian e intercambian fuera de la órbita del USD y que es algo que se irá acentuando con el tiempo.

Yo no tengo ni pajolera idea de lo que va a pasar con el precio de los MP, y en este caso del Oro, pero sí sé lo que ha pasado históricamente en situaciones semejantes a la actual y también lo que ha "servido" en la "transición" de esos momentos...

Hay muchos que no venderemos, aunque puedan subir mucho -algo por ver...-, puesto que contemplamos unos "nubarrones" que hasta que no se disipen, pues como que invitan a quedarse como uno está. En el mejor de los casos, serviría para "descargar" e intercambiar por otros bienes raíces.

Mira, ramsés, el actual sistema fuduciario está abocado a desaparecer y ello, muy probablemente, va a conllevar grandes cambios en nuestra civilización, pero tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que EE.UU. va a vender muy cara su "derrota"... Así que lo mejor para todos es que las cosas vayan viniendo poco a poco. Ya he dicho muchas veces que la Historia es muy "explicativa" al respecto...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Muy bien Fernando, reconozco tu saber en estos temas, entre todos, un pequeño grupo, hacen que siempre encuentre el hilo el primero en bolsas en inversiones, hacéis que tenga cierta calidad en las respuestas, pero..
No creo que haya que quitar importancia al *petrodólar*, ya lo dije, si tú tienes dólares tendrás petróleo, si no, has de cambiar tu moneda por dólares USA, eso hace que el dólar, de sobras impreso sin respaldo, no caiga, pues hay demanda de dólares por cojones, pues el petróleo ahora es la primera materia prima que existe en el mundo, y si la quieres, a comprarle los papelitos al tío Sam.....
¿Que ya existen países que operan al margen de la moneda imperial $USA?, pues me alegro mucho, aunque los americanos no se dejan vencer así como así, creo que habrá una guerra en la zona de Siria-Irán, que puede hacer subir la moneda, no sé quién dijo que cuando los cañones suenan, la economía sube, siempre que no sea una guerra civil interna, claro.
Y ojalá el sistema fiduciario caiga de una vez por todas, qué ganas tenemos los metaleros.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Mira, aquí todos intentamos aportar desde nuestros conocimientos, informaciones (en mi caso soy una especie de agencias de noticias), etc. e intentamos que se haga desde un diálogo sosegado y donde haya una "discusión" de ideas que pueda entretener y hacer "pensar" a quienes nos puedan leer.

ramsés, yo no le quito importancia al Petrodólar, ni mucho menos, a fin de cuentas estamos asistiendo a una "guerra mundial" por el control de los recursos energéticos... Es tan fácil como plasmar en un mapa los conflictos bélicos que son relevantes en el panorama mundial y ahí se ve muy claro lo que estoy diciendo.

Ahora bien, si nos ponemos en el terreno de la Geopolítica, hay que tener muy claro que el Petrodólar se sostiene porque hay países que compran la deuda americana, especialmente China y Japón. Evidentemente, lo hacen por muchas "razones" y que nada tienen que ver con una escasa o nula rentabilidad, por tanto hay intereses "cruzados" o dicho de otro modo: no quieren que el USD caiga, al menos de momento...

Y para los americanos SI que es preocupante que países como Rusia, China, Japón, Alemania, etc. puedan comprar Petróleo en sus monedas. Es más, ya puestos a "profundizar", te recuerdo la fuerte dependencia de Europa, y sobre todo de los países centroeuropeos, del Petróleo y Gas ruso, así que...

Respecto a Siria e Irán recibo mucha información sobre este tema y que, evidentemente, no nos llega a través de los canales oficiales de "desinformación". Aquí, hay muchas cosas que a la mayor parte de la gente se le escapa y es que EE.UU. intenta boicotear como sea la conexión energética exportadora que pretendían Siria e Irán y que iba a abastecer a potenciales clientes como China. Por otro lado, está la inmensa bolsa de gas que existe en la zona marítima justo enfrente de Siria...

De momento, y cuando todo parecía que iba a ser un ataque inminente, los americanos han tenido que "recular" de Siria... ¿Por qué? Pues, sencillamente, en Rusia no hay un imbécil gobernando, es decir Putin y éste, al igual que China, deben haberle dicho unas "cuantas" cosas a Obama...

Lo que no te voy a discutir ramsés es que los americanos no tienen más salida que una guerra... ¿Irán? Llevan tiempo esperando, porque los barcos que deberían atacar llevan más de un año delante de sus costas, luego tienes una cantidad ingente de tropas sacadas de Irak para ir a Afganistán, por tanto también a la "espera"... ¿Problemas? Pues cómo lo hacen, más conociendo las "tretas" de los americanos, así que todos esperan un atentado de falsa bandera. Eso se comenta abiertamente en muchos medios de comunicación estadounidenses y es que el 11-S no "coló" precisamente en la mayoría de los americanos.

Y -¡ojo!- no subestimes la posibilidad de un levantamiento u algo cercano a una Guerra Civil en los EE. UU. No tienes ni idea de cómo están los ánimos en muchos Estados de aquel país y las medidas "preventivas" que está tomando el Gobierno de Obama, por no hablar de los asesinatos o accidentes de muchos activistas, tanto de Internet como de la Asociación del Rifle, por citar dos ejemplos...

La caída del sistema fiduciario no va a ser sin "cañonazos" o eso me temo, así que -como decía en mi anterior comentario- mejor que las cosas vayan "despacito"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Oct 2013)

Tras las caídas en el precio del oro entre los meses de abril y junio, la inversión en monedas de oro y plata ha resurgido con la ruptura entre el mercado del oro papel y el mercado del oro de inversión. En este sentido, los productos más preciados en el mercado son monedas más conocidas como Soberanos, tal como muestra el analista de banca de inversión Daniel Fisher.

La valoración de las monedas Soberanos, especialmente monedas como la Victoria Sovereign, parten del precio al contado del oro. En función de cuál sea el precio al contado, el comprador y vendedor acuerdan un premio o un descuento y se aplica un factor de conversión de 0,2354 equivalente al peso de la moneda traducido a onzas.

El valor de las monedas de oro Soberana Victoria OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2013)

Coloco un enlace a una noticia que conecta con mi anterior comentario:

- SHANGHAI: China voices frustration that its best investment choice remains U.S. debt | World | NewsObserver.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2013)

Más "madera" que aportar a mí último comentario de ayer:

- Petroleo: Brasil se aleja de EEUU se inclina hacia Beijing | CONTRAINJERENCIA


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más "madera" que aportar a mí último comentario de ayer:
> 
> - Petroleo: Brasil se aleja de EEUU se inclina hacia Beijing | CONTRAINJERENCIA



Ojo al yuan que toma posiciones estrategicas...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2013)

Hola, oro y plata forever: Tampoco te "confundas". China ya tiene cogida por los "huevos" a Estados Unidos, de manera que eso de que el yuan toma posiciones "estratégicas"... Mira, en el "ajedrez" geopolítico pasan muchas cosas que se nos pasan y nos enteramos a "toro pasado". ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues ya he hablado en otro comentario de los intereses "cruzados" entre China y Estados Unidos.
Vamos a "ilustrar" con un ejemplo muy "explicativo".

No hace mucho, en círculos del Pentagono, se comentó la venta a China por parte de Estados Unidos de un buen número de helicópteros de última generación, incluyendo Blackhawks y Apaches, aunque la suma de dicha venta no fue revelada.

Bien, la confirmación "parcial" a esta noticia la podemos ver aquí:

- The Aviationist » A U.S. Apache attack helicopter appears in China. Did they clone it?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2013)

Un enlace que explica como China está "cambiando" sus USD en forma de deuda por Oro y a ritmo acelerado...

- China Converting U.S. Dollar Debt Holdings Into Gold At Accelerating Rate | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## Aro (22 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un enlace que explica como China está "cambiando" sus USD en forma de deuda por Oro y a ritmo acelerado...
> 
> - China Converting U.S. Dollar Debt Holdings Into Gold At Accelerating Rate | munKNEE dot.com



Es curioso, estoy casi seguro de que también está aumentando a similar ritmo sus reservas de plata, pero parece que no se da a conocer tanto.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2013)

Hola, Aro: Efectivamente, el tema de la Plata en China es bastante menos conocido, será por aquello de su uso industrial, que por otro lado es así.

De hecho, China es casi autosuficiente en lo que a la Plata se refiere. Es más, en 2011, el gobierno chino incentivó la industria minera para no depender tanto de otros países en cuanto a metales básicos. Luego, la US Geological Survey estimaba, también a finales de ese año 2011, que China se encontraba en cuarta posición en cuanto a reservas de Plata, es decir por detrás de Perú.

Aún así, China necesita importar Plata, puesto que según los últimos datos que manejo, en Abril de 2013, importó 5,5 millones de Onzas. Además, dentro de China hay un gran auge en la inversión de lingotes y monedas de Plata, siendo en este aspecto uno de los países donde más ha crecido la demanda de este tipo y esto hay que destacarlo, puesto que si no recuerdo mal la prohibición a este respecto se levantó en 2009.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (22 Oct 2013)

_De hecho, China es casi autosuficiente en lo que a la Plata se refiere. Es más, en 2011, el gobierno chino incentivó la industria minera para no depender tanto de otros países en cuanto a metales básicos. Luego, la US Geological Survey estimaba, también a finales de ese año 2011, que China se encontraba en cuarta posición en cuanto a reservas de Plata, es decir por detrás de Perú.
_

Fernando, si Perú es tan rico en minerales, ¿cómo es que sigue siendo un país pobre?
Te lo pregunto porque quiero irme a vivir a Perú, hay gente que me dice que mejor ir a vivir a Chile.


----------



## gurrunita (22 Oct 2013)

En Pero la trama Gurtel solo serian un grupito de aficionados.

Por eso Peru esta como esta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Oct 2013)

Tras dos meses de subidas, septiembre y los primeros quince días de octubre han sido particularmente malos para el precio del oro a pesar de su posterior subida. A pesar de la acumulación de riesgos producidos por la situación en Estados Unidos o las incertidumbres en Japón, el oro no responde de manera alcista contundente. En este momento, el oro está sometido a una gran volatilidad mientras que la velocidad de circulación del oro-papel ha crecido de forma vertiginosa.

La volatilidad, situada en ±12%, existente puede mostrarse con múltiples ejemplos. Quizá el más ilustrativo sea lo que ocurrió el pasado 11 de octubre. En un intervalo de escasos dos minutos, el precio del oro perdió 25 dólares la onza y en ese momento el volumen de contratación se incrementó hasta máximos diarios. Con este movimiento, el oro se estabilizó en la zona de soporte que muchos analistas habían previsto entre los 1.273 y 1.278 dólares la onza.


http://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2013/10/fuerte-volatilidad-precio-oro-cotizacion-dispersion-12/

Algo se mueve en America...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Había respondido a tu mensaje, pero parece que ha habido algún problema "técnico" y ya no aparece. Te responderé de nuevo, pero de forma más sucinta a como lo he hecho con anterioridad.

El problema de Perú es el mismo que el de la mayor parte de los países de Latinoamérica, es decir siglos de fuerte corrupción y luego la venta de sus territorios y recursos naturales al Poder estadounidense y a las distintas multinacionales que operan allí. Esto ha cambiado, relativamente, con la aparición de unos nuevos mandatarios "populistas", aunque no menos corruptos, y que se han apartado de la órbita estadounidense. En principio, aunque eso el tiempo lo dirá, parece mejor este camino que el anterior para sus ciudadanos.

Aparte de la importancia de Perú en el mundo de la Plata, hay que destacar el primer lugar que ostenta México. Ambos países abastecen al mundo desde poco después del 1500... que no es poco.

El Oro te puede servir más en Perú que en Chile. El primero es muchísimo más barato, pero el segundo es mucho más seguro. Los países más seguros de Latinoamérica son Chile, Uruguay y Costa Rica. Y los más inseguros Haití, Venezuela, El Salvador, Honduras, Guatemala y México.

A modo de curiosidad te proporciono un enlace sobre el Perú:

- .: Algunos consejos para vivir y viajar por Perú

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

Para "reflexionar" y cada día un poco más. Os pongo un enlace que me ha enviado una buena amiga (¡gracias, Ana!):

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA: EL ORO Y EL MUNDO “DESAMERICANIZADO”


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "reflexionar" y cada día un poco más. Os pongo un enlace que me ha enviado una buena amiga (¡gracias, Ana!):
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA: EL ORO Y EL MUNDO “DESAMERICANIZADO”



Así lo confirman las importaciones netas de Hong Kong desde Suiza, que alcanzan ya las 598 toneladas de oro en lo que va del año. Los números hablan por sí mismos

Todo dicho...

Los nuevos "jefes" del mundo, no es que me tranquilize mucho saber que es una dictadura...pero van de oro hasta la "bandera".


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

Hola, oro y plata forever: Tú lo has dicho, pero yo lo diré más claro: para nada es "tranquilizador" que China asuma un papel en el que no veo muchas diferencias en cuanto al ejercido hasta ahora por los Estados Unidos. Es un país dictatorial, con grandes desigualdades sociales y que "juega" bastante "sucio" en sus relaciones comerciales con otros países. Aunque tampoco es "culpa" suya, sino de aquellos que popularizaron la "globalización" o -para mí- como "exterminar" a Occidente...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Oct 2013)

Según el último informe publicado por el Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council, WGC) en colaboración con la consultora PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC), la industria del oro ha generado más de 210.000 millones de dólares para la economía mundial en el año 2012. Ésta es la primera vez que se estima con cierto detenimiento el impacto que tiene el comercio de oro sobre la economía mundial.

En este estudio, para valorar el impacto del comercio del oro, se tiene en cuenta desde el valor añadido generado en el sector minero hasta la demanda de consumo, especialmente basada en oro físico de inversión. Dada la dificultad de analizar en profundidad la minería de oro, el informe infraestima su importancia. Sin embargo, el hecho relevante en el sector minero no es éste, sino que es la necesidad de transparencia para conocer de mejor forma la influencia de la minería sobre el precio del oro y, en general, sobre el conjunto del mercado.


WGC: ¿Qué efectos tiene el comercio de oro sobre la economía mundial? OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

En el Occidente "desarrollado" -¿qué significará esto hoy día?- el Oro es "menospreciado", pero en Oriente van "locos" detrás de su adquisición. Hay que leer bien la noticia de la que voy a colocar el enlace y fijaros muy bien en el sobreprecio que se está pagando en la India sobre el Spot. ¡Ah! no había "caído" en que es una "reliquia bárbara"... ¿Entonces por qué se pagan estos precios?

- Gold Investment Rallies in Largest ETF, Re-Opened in India, as US Jobs Data Pushes Fed Tapering "Back to March" | Gold News

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 18:51 ----------

Recuerdo a aquellos que no se manejen bien con el Inglés pueden activar el traductor de su navegador. En ocasiones, suelo hacer traducciones parciales o comentarios adaptados a las noticias, pero no siempre es posible.


----------



## ramsés (23 Oct 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



En el Occidente "desarrollado" -¿qué significará esto hoy día?- el Oro es "menospreciado", pero en Oriente van "locos" detrás de su adquisición. Hay que leer bien la noticia de la que voy a colocar el enlace y fijaros muy bien en el sobreprecio que se está pagando en la India sobre el Spot. ¡Ah! no había "caído" en que es una "reliquia bárbara"... ¿Entonces por qué se pagan estos precios?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> Chinos e indios siempre han sido más adictos al oro, más que nosotros. Pero si quieren comerciar con nosotros, velarán por no dejarnos en pelotas, en el caso de un derrumbe de la moneda fiat.
> India comprará oro físico a sus ciudadanos - Andorrano Joyeria
> Su afición a los MP, viene de hace mucho tiempo y es casi un caso de tradición cultural, a ver cómo pagan la dote la novia de un indio: lo mejor es con oro. (Aunque la dote está ilegalizada en la India desde hace más de 50 años, a nadie le amarga un pastel).
> Lo que estamos empezando a ver los de occidente, es que si empieza a escasear el oro, como el petróleo con su pico, es qué pasaría en caso de que no hay oro para todos. Y los que tienen que perder son los que no han hecho sus deberes, que aún el oro está muy barato, y la plata también.
> No obstante, cada uno sabe su economía familiar, y si no tienes ni para comer, no estás pensando en una maple de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

Es cierto que en Oriente hay una mayor tradición, milenaria por cierto, en la "concepción" de riqueza, pues allí suelen primar los bienes raíces, es decir lo que tiene valor "real" desde los tiempos de los tiempos... Por tanto, para ellos "dinero" = MP. Hace meses, en Burbuja, puse el ejemplo de Vietnam y que era muy "explicativo" en muchos sentidos y más por las vicisitudes históricas por las que ha pasado ese país.

¿Qué pasará en caso de colapso del Sistema Ponzi? Pues, no creo que podamos esperar mucho ni de China, ni de la India, ni de "nadie"... La "onda expansiva" alcanzará a todos. Además, la India no está para tirar "cohetes", pues las compras de Oro allí están disparadas, aparte de ser la "época estacional", por la fuerte devaluación de la rupia y una inflación disparada -¡ojo! a esto-. En cuanto a China siempre ha sido un régimen muy opaco y sus cifras -las que sean- hay que darlas por buenas porque ellos lo "valen", pero no hay forma de verificarlas...

ramsés, ya sabes que estamos atravesando grandes dificultades económicas, y en especial en nuestro país, de manera que los MP quedan bastante alejados de la mayor parte de la gente y si a eso añadimos que aquí no se "entiende" el "producto"... 

De todas formas, yo suelo utilizar un "referente" occidental para muchos de mis estudios y ese es el American Eagle, de la US Mint, tanto en su versión de Oro como de Plata. Bien, dicho esto, parece que la gente de menor poder adquisitivo está buscando "refugio" en la American Silver Eagle (la de Plata)... "Ilustremos" con datos: en el primer trimestre de este año, la proporción de ventas de monedas de Eagle de Plata vs Oro fue de 48 a 1, pero al final del primer semestre la proporción era de 95 a 1. Y en este primer semestre se han vendido un 45% más de monedas Eagle de Plata que en el primer período del pasado año 2012.

Estas cifras son para mí son muy "reveladoras" y los americanos sí que tienen "memoria histórica" sobre la utilidad de las monedas de Plata... Luego, las American Silver Eagles son muy accesibles y asequibles, por tanto más "ventajas" añadidas.

En fin, ramsés, nos queda ir esperando acontecimientos y ver. cómo se desarrollan los mismos. Poco más podemos hacer, al menos mientras permanezcamos "atontados"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

Encuentran en Australia árboles capaces de absorber partículas de oro e indicar con exactitud donde hay un yacimiento de este metal precioso. Serían algo así como una señal de cruz en un mapa del tesoro.


Encuentran árboles que "dan oro" | SDP Noticias


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2013)

Una extensa entrevista a Kerry Smith sobre algunas mineras.

- The Miners That Made Haywood's Quarterly Cut: Kerry Smith [BAR, BAMLF, CYD, CDKNF, PRB, ROG] - The Gold Report


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

Irlanda está soportando una pérdida importante en el valor de sus reservas oficiales de oro. En un año, el stock de oro ha perdido un tercio de su valor, pasando de 266 millones de euros a 178 millones de euros. El Banco Central de Irlanda posee seis toneladas de oro repartidas en monedas custodiadas por el mismo Banco Central y lingotes que están bajo la custodia del Banco de Inglaterra, en una de las cámaras de alta seguridad que posee en Londres.

Este montante de oro es uno de los más pequeños del mundo según las últimas cifras publicadas por el World Gold Council (WGC). Dentro de la lista de 100 países que elabora este instituto de análisis, Irlanda se encuentra en el puesto 81. Muy por delante de Irlanda se encuentran los Estados Unidos con 8.133,5 toneladas de oro, convirtiéndose en la mayor reserva mundial de oro. Los compañeros de Irlanda por la cola son Yemen y Albania con 1,6 toneladas.


Reservas de oro de Irlanda se deprecian una tercera parte en un año OroyFinanzas.com |

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 17:05 ----------

Las negociaciones sobre el techo de deuda de los Estados Unidos y la paralización de la Administración durante once días, han evidenciado los problemas internos en el seno del Partido Republicano. Tras perder las elecciones por segunda vez frente a los demócratas, los republicanos se enfrentan ante una carencia grave de liderazgo, lo que ha dado lugar a la creación de grupos de presión que pelean entre sí para hacerse con el control del partido.

Las disputas internas entre los republicanos poco tienen que ver con las mismas si las trasponemos a los partidos políticos españoles o en general europeos. Los miembros del Partido Republicano poseen un denominador común extraordinariamente sólido, el cual está fundamentado en los principios fundacionales de los Estados Unidos. En este sentido, la discrepancia y los brotes de “guerra interna” provienen de cuestiones que no afectan a los principios básicos del partido, sino a actuaciones políticas concretas destinadas a dar marcha atrás al modelo socializante del presidente Obama.


Consecuencias para el oro de la guerra por el control de Republicanos OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2013)

Teatro, puro teatro, falsedad bien ensayada, estudiado simulacro...

Premio Nobel de Economía: Teatro, puro teatro | CIPER Chile CIPER Chile » Centro de Investigación e Información Periodística


----------



## Marina (24 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Irlanda está soportando una pérdida importante en el valor de sus reservas oficiales de oro. En un año, el stock de oro ha perdido un tercio de su valor, pasando de 266 millones de euros a 178 millones de euros. El Banco Central de Irlanda posee seis toneladas de oro repartidas en monedas custodiadas por el mismo Banco Central y lingotes que están bajo la custodia del Banco de Inglaterra, en una de las cámaras de alta seguridad que posee en Londres.
> 
> Este montante de oro es uno de los más pequeños del mundo según las últimas cifras publicadas por el World Gold Council (WGC). Dentro de la lista de 100 países que elabora este instituto de análisis, Irlanda se encuentra en el puesto 81. Muy por delante de Irlanda se encuentran los Estados Unidos con 8.133,5 toneladas de oro, convirtiéndose en la mayor reserva mundial de oro. Los compañeros de Irlanda por la cola son Yemen y Albania con 1,6 toneladas.
> 
> ...





Que noticia mas absurda, 
Como si las reservas de irlanda se hubieran depreciado mas o menos que el resto de reservas...
Ganas de inventarse una noticia sin pies ni cabeza...


Ahh que el interes es vendernos lo bueno que es el oro....

Vaya credibilidad..


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Que noticia mas absurda,
> Como si las reservas de irlanda se hubieran depreciado mas o menos que el resto de reservas...
> Ganas de inventarse una noticia sin pies ni cabeza...
> 
> ...



El hilo es del precio del oro, si la notícia es que esta bajista pues esta bastante relacionado, no ?

No dice nada de vender oro...lea correctamente.


----------



## Aro (25 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El hilo es del precio del oro, si la notícia es que esta bajista pues esta bastante relacionado, no ?
> 
> No dice nada de vender oro...lea correctamente.



Pero yo tampoco le veo sentido. Si sus reservas se han devaluado porque el precio ha bajado, parece de cajón.


----------



## platanoes (25 Oct 2013)

La noticia es que todo un país como Irlanda con 4.6 millones de habitantes (puesto 122 mundial), y con el PIB de 210.000 millones de dolares (puesto 32 mundial), tenga la ridiculez de 6 tn de oro en su reserva federal, ...vamos que caben a poco más de un gramo de oro por habitante, y si quisieran aplicar el "patrón oro" a su PIB, cada gramo que poseen tendría que valer 35.000 dolares.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Oct 2013)

Las exportaciones de oro de inversión en forma de joyas y objetos de orfebrería han crecido en septiembre por segundo mes consecutivo en India. Ante las restricciones legales al comercio de oro interno, los productores han apostado por la venta en el mercado negro y por la exportación de oro manufacturado.

En septiembre, el valor de las exportaciones ha crecido un 16,5% con respecto a agosto. El valor total de los productos exportados es de 653,9 millones de dólares según informa la patronal de la industria exportadora de gemas y joyería GJEPC en una nota de prensa. Sin embargo, si tenemos en cuenta los primeros seis meses del año, las exportaciones han caído un 58,34% hasta 3.340 millones de dólares. En ello ha influido de forma determinante la atención preferente hacia la demanda interna.


Las exportaciones de joyería de oro en India crecen en septiembre 2013 OroyFinanzas.com |

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 11:00 ----------

Una de las firmas más influyentes en el mercado de commodities, Goldman Sachs, sostiene que el precio del oro se mantendrá en un rango de entre 1.250 y 1.350 dólares la onza hasta que la Fed aclare los plazos del freno en sus estímulos.

Goldman: el oro seguirá estable en 2013 por la Fed y caerá en 2014,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com

Goldman: el oro seguir estable en 2013 por la Fed y caer en 2014,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> La noticia es que todo un país como Irlanda con 4.6 millones de habitantes (puesto 122 mundial), y con el PIB de 210.000 millones de dolares (puesto 32 mundial), tenga la ridiculez de 6 tn de oro en su reserva federal, ...vamos que caben a poco más de un gramo de oro por habitante, y si quisieran aplicar el "patrón oro" a su PIB, cada gramo que poseen tendría que valer 35.000 dolares.



¿a su PIB? Para el patrón oro se usaría la M3, es decir toda la masa monetaria.

Aunque ya se comenta que más que un patrón oro lo posible sería un patrón basado en una cesta de metales preciosos o una cesta de divisas estables ya que no habría oro suficiente para respaldar la masa monetaria mundial sin que el oro tuviera un precio verdaderamente absurdo.

Por ejemplo la M3 mundial entre el oro mundial arrojaría un precio de 364.000 $ el gramo ::

.


----------



## Aro (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Por ejemplo la M3 mundial entre el oro mundial arrojaría un precio de 364.000 $ el gramo ::
> 
> .



Hiperinflación sería eso y es uno de los escenarios que se contemplan. 364 000 $ para comprar un kilo de chuletas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Por ejemplo la M3 mundial entre el oro mundial arrojaría un precio de 364.000 $ el gramo ::
> .



¿Y porque no puede tener un valor absurdo? Déjanos fantasear un poco, es viernes...







Si 364.000$/gr (11 millones $/oz) es un valor absurdo, cuanto es un valor razonable? 
100 veces menos (110.000 $/oz)?
1000 veces menos (11.000 $/oz)?

me conformo.


----------



## lufelepe (25 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Y porque no puede tener un valor absurdo? Déjanos fantasear un poco, es viernes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja,hemos pensado lo mismo al leer la noticia.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Y porque no puede tener un valor absurdo? Déjanos fantasear un poco, es viernes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Esta bien "soñar", pero como dijo Calderón de la Barca: "La vida es sueño y los sueños, sueños son." Si viéramos estos precios no sé en qué "mundo" nos encontraríamos y no creo que nos "conviniera"... Ahora bien, que los MP están devaluados brutalmente y a "conciencia" eso ya es otra cosa... Por "lógica" en algún momento concreto esa "aberración" deberá corregirse.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Y porque no puede tener un valor absurdo? Déjanos fantasear un poco, es viernes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre Estudiante, digo absurdo por que 300 y pico mil $ en un gramo de oro dime tu que divisiones tiene. Tendríamos que ir con el microscopio :XX:.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Hombre Estudiante, digo absurdo por que 300 y pico mil $ en un gramo de oro dime tu que divisiones tiene. Tendríamos que ir con el microscopio :XX:.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Un "lapsus" de EstudianteTesorero, que por cultura no será... Simplemente, ha dejado volar la "imaginación" y pensar en el valor qué podrían alcanzar los MP "físicos" que podamos tener. Sin embargo, unos precios tan disparados en éstos indicarían lo que cita Aro y es asistir a una Hiperinflación y donde la de la República de Weimar se iba a quedar en una "tontería" (¿o no?). Mejor que alcancen su valoración "lógica" y que no tengo dudas acerca de que la alcanzará.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Un "lapsus" de EstudianteTesorero, que por cultura no será... Simplemente, ha dejado volar la "imaginación" y pensar en el valor qué podrían alcanzar los MP "físicos" que podamos tener. Sin embargo, unos precios tan disparados en éstos indicarían lo que cita Aro y es asistir a una Hiperinflación y donde la de la República de Weimar se iba a quedar en una "tontería" (¿o no?). Mejor que alcancen su valoración "lógica" y que no tengo dudas acerca de que la alcanzará.
> 
> Saludos.



No, si le he cogido a la primera , ya conozco bien a Estudiante.

Pero a lo que íbamos, que sería imposible implantar otra vez un patrón oro mundial sólo por la escasez de oro físico en comparación con la masa monetaria.

Lo que si sería posible es destruir masa monetaria y ajustar a la cantidad de oro, pero dejaría de existir un sistema financiero de dinero inventado y la deflación sería terrible y el crecimiento nulo. Así se vivió durante siglos y no pasaba nada pero la diferencia de hoy (para todo) es que somos 7 mil millones de almas.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Hombre Estudiante, digo absurdo por que 300 y pico mil $ en un gramo de oro dime tu que divisiones tiene. Tendríamos que ir con el microscopio :XX:.
> .



:XX::XX: ... Siempre podriamos acabar haciendo diluciones homeopáticas...


----------



## Marina (25 Oct 2013)

Tan ridiculo es decir q un gramo vale millones como q esta infravalorado cuando el valor real es el mismo q el del papel de los billetes... cercano a cero. 
Su valor. Igual q el de los billetes es puro convencionalismo. 
Por mucho q algunos quieran calentase la cabeza esa es la puñetera realidad


----------



## Aro (25 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Tan ridiculo es decir q un gramo vale millones como q esta infravalorado cuando el valor real es el mismo q el del papel de los billetes... cercano a cero.
> Su valor. Igual q el de los billetes es puro convencionalismo.
> Por mucho q algunos quieran calentase la cabeza esa es la puñetera realidad



De acuerdo, pero creo que son diferentes "convencionalismos".
Con los billetes es como jugar con cartas marcadas.
Con el oro las reglas del juego parecen menos subjetivas: trabajas extrayendo oro, o no hay más oro, es decir, tiene un coste real. Los billetes (bits de ordenador) no tienen un coste real.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

Aro dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero creo que son diferentes "convencionalismos".
> Con los billetes es como jugar con cartas marcadas.
> Con el oro las reglas del juego parecen menos subjetivas: trabajas extrayendo oro, o no hay más oro, es decir, tiene un coste real. Los billetes (bits de ordenador) no tienen un coste real.



Así es, que la masa monetaria sea infinita o limitada e infalsificable es la diferencia entre el dinero deshonesto (que pierde valor con el tiempo) y el honesto.

.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Así es, que la masa monetaria sea infinita o limitada e infalsificable es la diferencia entre el dinero deshonesto (que pierde valor con el tiempo) y el honesto.
> 
> .



¿y si el dinero honesto, no fuera tan honesto?...

Me explico. 
Es sabido que el valor del oro esta dado, entre otras cosas, por la escases del metal en el mundo y por su dificultad para sacarlo de la tierra. 

Pero si una mano fuerte de las que sacan oro de las minas descubriese por casualidad un filon de oro 10000 veces superior a la cantidad de oro que se cree que hay en el planeta, esta empresa, ¿lo gritaria a los cuatro vientos para que el precio del oro baje en picado?, ¿o bien se guardaria el secreto para que el precio no caiga 10mil veces?.

Es posible que incluso cerrara pactos con otras empresas del sector para evitar que se difunda la noticia. Podria hasta enterrar vivos a los mineros que encuentren la beta (¿cuantos mineros mueren por dia en Bolivia buscando oro?). 

Tambien existe la posibilidad de que ya haya disponible nueva tecnologia para la explotacion de las minas de oro, lo cual tambien podria hacer disminuir el precio por lo que no seria rentable utilizarlas. ¿Han visto lo que puede detectar un escaner hoy dia?.

En cualquier caso, no os preocupeis, porque si esto es una realidad o lo sera algun dia, las personas de a pie, nunca nos enteraremos del timo porque no les conviene, asi que seguiriamos viviendo en nuestra ignorancia pensando en lo ricos que somos que eso si les beneficia.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (25 Oct 2013)

Buenas tardes y feliz finde pollos. Más lios.

El fondo soberano de Noruega advierte sobre una corrección en las bolsas - elEconomista.es

Pd. Estudiante cuanta razón llevas con esa lengua fuera.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿y si el dinero honesto, no fuera tan honesto?...
> 
> Me explico.
> Es sabido que el valor del oro esta dado, entre otras cosas, por la escases del metal en el mundo y por su dificultad para sacarlo de la tierra.
> ...



Eso ya ocurrió en el descubrimiento de América, el aumento de la masa de oro hizo perder poder adquisitivo a la onza pero se estabilizó. Lo mismo que si hubieran hecho un QE y no más... bueno, parecido.







Tampoco se extrajo tanto oro de America, 181 tn, Imperio español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, pero la expectativa si devaluó el precio del oro. Quizá por el miedo a que se encontrara "el Dorado", cosa que hoy en día es imposible encontrar un filón exageradamente rico habiendo los medios de teledetección y otros que ya existen.

El caso que no quedan nuevos continentes, ni grandes explotaciones por descubrir. Las que se saben que hay tampoco son explotables y la tendencia es la falta de energía barata que hace cada vez más difícil la explotación de lo existente.

Las estimaciones son que hay 165.000 toneladas extraídas a lo largo de la historia y que se conservan y que hay aproximadamente esa cantidad sin explotar aún. Pero no hay más o es inviable económicamente como por ejemplo el oro del agua del mar.

¿En el mar hay 400 billones de euros en oro esperándonos?


Por lo que la reserva permanecerá estable sólo aumentando en la producción anual (1,5% sobre el total) que más que devaluar al ser cada vez más caro extraer quizá hasta revalorice lo existente.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Oct 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Buenas tardes y feliz finde pollos. Más lios.
> 
> El fondo soberano de Noruega advierte sobre una corrección en las bolsas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pd. Estudiante cuanta razón llevas con esa lengua fuera.



"Preparados" para la corrección

Eso dice el articulo...


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Eso ya ocurrió en el descubrimiento de América, el aumento de la masa de oro hizo perder poder adquisitivo a la onza pero se estabilizó. Lo mismo que si hubieran hecho un QE y no más... bueno, parecido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Has analizado el planeta entero para afirmar eso?.

Es a lo que me refiero, nos dicen que "no hay mas oro" o que "no se puede sacar rentablemente", pero en realidad hay dos caminos en los cuales te encuentras con esa idea ... 
1- que sea cierto
2- que no sea cierto, pero no conviene difundirlo

Mira lo que hizo este australiano con sus manos ...

Un hombre encuentra una pepita de oro de 5,5 kg de peso al sur de Australia | Mundo | elmundo.es

... e imagina lo que puede hacer una gran minera que discpone de los recursos financieros, tecnologicos y humanos suficientes para 500mil multiplicar los esfurzos de este tio...

Al final, solo sabemos lo que nos dicen, lo que leemos, lo que vemos. Al final de cuentas, no importa puesto de que se trata de mantener el precio estable


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Has analizado el planeta entero para afirmar eso?.
> 
> Es a lo que me refiero, nos dicen que "no hay mas oro" o que "no se puede sacar rentablemente", pero en realidad hay dos caminos en los cuales te encuentras con esa idea ...
> 1- que sea cierto
> ...









En cuanto a que hubiera un "ente" acaparador para mantener el precio, como hace De Beers con los diamantes, pues tampoco es muy lógico. El oro no hubiese bajado un 30% por que este ente no lo permitiría, empezaría a comprar a cualquier precio, reduciría producciones, etc.

Y si quisieran tumbar el oro más fácilmente de lo que lo hacen la FED y el FMI con el oro papel no tendrían más que declarar unas nuevas grandes reservas, y gratis.

Por lo que la conclusión es que no hay tales entes y por tanto no hay tales reservas ocultas, por que por uno u otro lado lo utilizarían.

En cuanto a si he explorado todo el planeta en busca de oro te dire que no ::...



Estos ya lo hacen por todos:

Introduction to Remote Sensing and Mineral Exploration | Gold Investing News

Pero claro, una nugget solitaria de 5 kilos pues como que les parece una minucia para detectarla desde la órbita, buscan yacimientos de esos que decías.

.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Oct 2013)

Hoy es el día para comprar oro como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (25 Oct 2013)

Las reservas de oro no son ni muchas no pocas sino...

- Lo que esté dispuesta a pagar la gente por ese oro.
- Lo que la tecnología permita abaratar la extracción de ese oro.

Por ejemplo: el oro del mar, ahora parece "caro", pero vete a saber si dentro de 20 años existe una tecnología que permite extraerlo por mucho menos dinero y acaba siendo rentable.

Tampoco era rentable tener placas solares, y mira ahora, que se sacan impuestos de la manga para tratar de evitar por todos los medios que esa energía pueda llegar a ser demasiado barata.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Las reservas de oro no son ni muchas no pocas sino...
> 
> - Lo que esté dispuesta a pagar la gente por ese oro.
> - Lo que la tecnología permita abaratar la extracción de ese oro.
> ...



Cualquier cosa puede pasar pero hay que tener cierto criterio y cierta formación y base científica para saber separar el polvo de la paja.

Ejemplos:



> mitos oro y noticias tendenciosas
> 
> 
> ¿En el mar hay 400 billones de euros en oro esperándonos?
> ...



En este caso: "Para conseguir un sólo gramo de oro se necesitaría procesar unas 250.000 toneladas de agua.".

Otra, en el núcleo de la tierra hay buena parte de oro... "y lo sacamos con???" son sólo 3.000 km. y lo máximo sondeado han sido 12 km.... pero llegaremos, y tal.

.


----------



## Marina (26 Oct 2013)

El problema es q el oro no sirve para casi nada.. 
Y menos a estos precios.. 


Por lo q el precio no viene dado por su valor (escaso) 
No es necesario procesar el agua/oro del mar para q su precio sea el de la plata o un trozo de hierro.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

No, si el Oro no vale una mierda... Pero se puede probar a llevar algo de Oro visible por una muestra de barrios españoles: las 3000 viviendas (Sevilla), la Barceloneta (Barcelona), Palma Palmilla (Málaga), El Arenal (Palma de Mallorca) y un largo etcétera... Puede ser una experiencia "inolvidable" y sana para curar ciertos "razonamientos" o, mejor dicho, una vuelta a la "realidad". Las "costumbres" humanas no han cambiado sobre este particular a lo largo de la Historia.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 01:04 ----------

Interesantes charts:

- Precious Metals: Gold, Silver and Miners Are Trapped


----------



## Marina (26 Oct 2013)

Te leo y no veo ninguna diferencia de los ladrilleros. 

Y ciertamente para los gitanos el oro si tiene valor: se lo ponen en los dientes o al cuello... 

Y si en las 3000 viviendas tambien pensaron eso de sus casas. 
Pensaban: 
El ladrillo es ORO
el ORO ES LADRILLO


----------



## Vidar (26 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, si el Oro no vale una mierda... Pero se puede probar a llevar algo de Oro visible por una muestra de barrios españoles: las 3000 viviendas (Sevilla), la Barceloneta (Barcelona), Palma Palmilla (Málaga), El Arenal (Palma de Mallorca) y un largo etcétera... Puede ser una experiencia "inolvidable" y sana para curar ciertos "razonamientos" o, mejor dicho, una vuelta a la "realidad". Las "costumbres" humanas no han cambiado sobre este particular a lo largo de la Historia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 01:04 ----------
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: y ya sin meterse a esas "profundidades", en barrios más normales que no lleven las señoras cadenas o pendientes a la vista, que vuelan.

El oro tiene muchas aplicaciones, sus propiedades así lo demuestran, pero tiene algunas muy exclusivas como el diamagnetismo, la gran densidad, el color y la indeteriorabilidad, que junto a la justa escasez lo han hecho EL DINERO, llegando a nuestros días como algo infalsificable, fácilmente comprobable, no sólo duradero sinó eterno, exclusivo y valioso. 

Sirviendo para mucho, realmente se emplea para su mejor función: ser dinero.

No sé yo si el dólar y similares cumplen tan bien estas funciones :fiufiu:.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

No, si "de donde no hay no se puede sacar" o "donde no hay mata no hay patata"...

Bueno, vamos a algo más "útil". He leído el debate que habéis tenido varios conforeros y bueno todo lo que sea debatir y aportar, sin maneras propias de "brutos", siempre es digno de leer.

Me voy a referir a ti, Rafacoins, porque has hecho algún planteamiento bastante "lógico", pero si nos adentramos en el terreno de las "suposiciones" ¿qué te parece lo siguiente?...

Vamos a dar por cierto que existe ese Oro que citas como "posibilidad" y vamos a poner un supuesto a modo de ejemplo: una mina que tenga 3-5 millones de Onzas de Oro. Pero... hay una variable que no contemplas, aunque Vidar te la ha dado a entender, y es que para obtener ese Oro hace falta ENERGIA y, especialmente, líquida, pero sobre todo en el FUTURO... Bien, esa hipotética mina podría ser muy "comercial", pero si supongamos de que tiene, por ejemplo, unos 20 años de vida útil, ¿estás seguro de que el suministro de energía no se cortará?

Digo todo esto porque tuve la oportunidad de ver un reportaje de la ponencia de David Demshur, realizada el pasado 8 de Agosto, en el Enercon Oil & Gas Conference, en Denver (EE.UU.). Hay que explicar que Demshur es el CEO de Core Lab, con sede en Holanda, y cuenta con 70 oficinas en 50 países. Esta empresa está especializada en el análisis de los resultados de perforación de las principales compañías mundiales de Petróleo y Gas. Por tanto, si alguien tiene una idea bastante "aproximada" sobre la producción mundial del Petróleo en el futuro, Core Lab es sin duda de las más cualificadas.

Demshur, en su ponencia, estimó que la producción de Petróleo en el planeta llegará a su máximo en 2014, 2015 o, posiblemente, en 2016. A partir de ahí, se aplanará y acabará disminuyendo gradualmente. Cuando se le preguntó sobre el futuro de la independencia del Petróleo en los EE.UU., se limitó a sonreír y añadió que "ninguna posibilidad"...

Rafacoins, un motivo más para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... Sí, puede que haya Oro, pero si no hay medios para extraerlo, pues pasa con todo lo que es escaso y valorado: que se encarece...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (26 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesantes charts:
> 
> - Precious Metals: Gold, Silver and Miners Are Trapped



Se pone técnico, señor Fernando?

Parece que puede haber un fuerte encontronazo en unas semanas entre alcistas y bajistas, el que pierda va a tener que cerrar posiciones e impulsará con más fuerza el precio.
Interesantes, sí.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 02:00 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Demshur, en su ponencia, estimó que la producción de Petróleo en el planeta llegará a su máximo en 2014, 2015 o, posiblemente, en 2016. A partir de ahí, se aplanará y acabará disminuyendo gradualmente. Cuando se le preguntó sobre el futuro de la independencia del Petróleo en los EE.UU., se limitó a sonreír y añadió que "ninguna posibilidad"...



Con el oro no estoy seguro, pero con el petróleo parece claro que llevan muchos años hablando del peak oil para que suban los precios.
No te niego la mayor, pero lo de los peaks y las reservas concuerdo con el compañero en que estamos bastante lejos de recibir datos fiables los humildes mortales.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

No, Aro, no me pongo "técnico", aunque suelo mirar, de tanto en tanto, los "gráficos", pero no sólo de los MP, sino de otros muchos "activos" que se "comercializan" en los mercadillos, sobre todo los de futuros. Cuando hago "comparativas" entre ellos, pues como que me sirven para mis estudios o bien para "cambiar" el dinero por otros activos que me gestiono, ya sean MP, Ladrillo, Numismatica/Filatelia, Liquidez o Planes de Pensiones (que para algo los tengo). Todo en aras de estar lo más "diversificado" posible, porque en el fondo he aprendido a no creer en nada y nadie, sólo en mí...

Volviendo a los charts que he colocado son desde luego muy interesantes. Ya veremos qué nos dicen en un futuro ¿cercano?...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 02:15 ----------

No había leído la segunda parte de tu comentario (estaba ya respondiendo a la primera) y bueno aquí ya entra la "subjetividad" de cada uno de nosotros. En lo personal, he puesto una opinión "autorizada", pero eso no quiere decir que le asista la razón o no, aunque me imagino que del tema del Petróleo algo más que nosotros SI que sabrá... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (26 Oct 2013)

Sin ánimo de polemizar, pues el tema no da mucho de sí.
Que sea una opinión autorizada y que sepa mucho más que nosotros, con lo que estoy de acuerdo, no quita que nos engañe si esto le beneficia ;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

Bueno, lo acabo de editar en otro hilo, pero entiendo que encaja perfectamente en este hilo y, quizás, aquí pase menos desapercibido que donde lo he colocado primeramente.

- Crísis económicas provocadas


----------



## Marina (26 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> :Aplauso: y ya sin meterse a esas "profundidades", en barrios más normales que no lleven las señoras cadenas o pendientes a la vista, que vuelan.
> 
> El oro tiene muchas aplicaciones, sus propiedades así lo demuestran, pero tiene algunas muy exclusivas como el diamagnetismo, la gran densidad, el color y la indeteriorabilidad, que junto a la justa escasez lo han hecho EL DINERO, llegando a nuestros días como algo infalsificable, fácilmente comprobable, no sólo duradero sinó eterno, exclusivo y valioso.
> 
> ...



me suena a eso de las propiedades de los alimentos.... 
que cualquier alimento, por inocuo que sea, tiene cientos de cualidades... sirve para todo... (todo teorico) La realidad es que cualquier otro alimento tiene lo mismo o mas.

Y sí, por que el oro es tan denso lo voy a usar como pisapapeles...


----------



## Vidar (26 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> me suena a eso de las propiedades de los alimentos....
> que cualquier alimento, por inocuo que sea, tiene cientos de cualidades... sirve para todo... (todo teorico) La realidad es que cualquier otro alimento tiene lo mismo o mas.
> 
> Y sí, por que el oro es tan denso lo voy a usar como pisapapeles...



Los elementos químicos tienen una combinación de propiedades que los hacen únicos e inimitables.



> Es un átomo con características físicas únicas, aquella sustancia que no puede ser descompuesta mediante una reacción química, en otras más simples. No existen dos átomos de un mismo elemento con características distintas y, en el caso de que estos posean número másico distinto, pertenecen al mismo elemento pero en lo que se conoce como uno de sus isótopos. También es importante diferenciar entre un «elementos químicos» de una sustancia simple. Los elementos se encuentran en la tabla periódica de los elementos.



Es de 7º de EGB, por favor.

.


----------



## Marina (26 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Los elementos químicos tienen una combinación de propiedades que los hacen únicos e inimitables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro por eso todos tienen valores incalculables... 
Y no se puede usar otro material para la misma cosa...
(pena de pisapapeles de oro)

Claro que si aun estas en la EGB vas un poco atrasado...


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Oct 2013)

Si alguien le sobra un pisapapeles de oro y lo quiere cambiar por billetes de colores cada vez mas devaluados y manipulados...me Avise.


----------



## makokillo (26 Oct 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Claro por eso todos tienen valores incalculables...
> Y no se puede usar otro material para la misma cosa...
> (pena de pisapapeles de oro)
> 
> Claro que si aun estas en la EGB vas un poco atrasado...



Pues claro que se puede usar otro material para la misma cosa...

Pronto podrás usar tus billetes de banco como papel higienico, eso sí mucho mas asperos, ande va a parar comparado con el scotex :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Si alguien le sobra un pisapapeles de oro y lo quiere cambiar por billetes de colores cada vez mas devaluados y manipulados...me Avise.



No te va a caer esa "breva"... Si además, si lo piensas bien, ese el único Oro que tiene es el "mental", porque para tener un pisapapeles de Oro primero tendrá que gustarte éste... ¿No?

Bueno, yo suelo decir que para ser "inteligente" hay que ir un poco más allá de la puerta de casa...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Oct 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0nRGgNNyMpQ[/YOUTUBE]
Interesante programa sobre la geología del oro. :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2013)

Interesante noticia sobre la futura supresión de la dualidad monetaria en Cuba...

- Rebelion. Cuba suprimirá su dualidad monetaria


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2013)

Los asiáticos fomentan sus intercambios al margen del USD...

- Cyr: U.S. fiscal follies reverberate in Asia (10/25/13 1:17 pm)


----------



## ramsés (27 Oct 2013)

Foreros:
¿Por qué USA gana dinero al cambiar los papeles de 1 dólar por monedas (metales al fin y al cabo)?
¿Adiós al billete de dólar? El Congreso de EEUU quiere cambiarlo por monedas para ahorrar - Economía para todos


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Foreros:
> ¿Por qué USA gana dinero al cambiar los papeles de 1 dólar por monedas (metales al fin y al cabo)?
> ¿Adiós al billete de dólar? El Congreso de EEUU quiere cambiarlo por monedas para ahorrar - Economía para todos



En mi caso y los de muchos si tienes bancolchon USD fraccionado, pues hay que airearlo

Cada vez diversifico menos al final me quedaré solo con MP.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 21:01 ----------




ramsés dijo:


> Foreros:
> ¿Por qué USA gana dinero al cambiar los papeles de 1 dólar por monedas (metales al fin y al cabo)?
> ¿Adiós al billete de dólar? El Congreso de EEUU quiere cambiarlo por monedas para ahorrar - Economía para todos



Puede ser tambien estrategia microeconomica, muchos millones de personas tienen como recuerdo billete de un dolar, si este queda en las casas...clin clin caja.


----------



## Marina (27 Oct 2013)

Supongo q la vida de un billete es menor q la de una moneda


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Foreros:
> ¿Por qué USA gana dinero al cambiar los papeles de 1 dólar por monedas (metales al fin y al cabo)?
> ¿Adiós al billete de dólar? El Congreso de EEUU quiere cambiarlo por monedas para ahorrar - Economía para todos



ienso: Interesante foto la de tu link







Lo de los pendientes lo veo pero, : ¿Qué serán esos dos trozos que están "pisando" al billete?

Acaso será el "pisapapeles" mencionado anteriormente? :XX:

Saludos,


----------



## Vidar (27 Oct 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ienso: Interesante foto la de tu link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dudes que el oro va a pisar a los papeles , 

creo que en cuanto caiga la bolsa americana y arrastre a las demás los capitales van a ir directos al refugio del oro, por que tampoco quedará renta fija fiable.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2013)

Para "complementar" lo que comenta Vidar:

- http://www.testosteronepit.com/home...-market-rally-will-fall-flat-on-its-face.html


----------



## Vidar (27 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "complementar" lo que comenta Vidar:
> 
> - Testosterone Pit - Home - Four



Muy buena la frase:

“Printing money to boost stock prices is a scam, and like any scam, it will eventually fall flat on its face.”

_"La impresión de dinero para impulsar el precio de las acciones es una estafa, y como cualquier estafa, con el tiempo se caen de bruces."_

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

La decisión de Ben Bernanke, Presidente de la Reserva Federal, de proceder con una flexibilización cuantitativa -FC- (QE) sin tregua parece haber tomado a muchos por sorpresa. Tanto que, a partir de ahora, los principales agentes del mercado están diciendo que han perdido por completo la fe en Ben Bernanke. Es verdad. Durante los últimos 4 años, Ben Bernanke ha estado diciendo constantemente que primero reduciría y luego pondría fin a sus planes de flexibilización cuantitativa, pero luego, en cada reunión del Comité Federal del Mercado Abierto (FOMC), afirmaba lo contrario. La Reserva Federal ha impreso más tres billones de dólares desde el año 2007.

En general, podemos decir que los inversionistas y otros agentes del mercado ya no confían en Ben Bernanke.


¿Por qué Bernanke no puede detener la flexibilización cuantitativa? OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## ramsés (28 Oct 2013)

_


Marina dijo:



Supongo q la vida de un billete es menor q la de una moneda

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Sí, pero la facilidad con la que salen los billetes de la impresora (papel y tinta) es muy grande, cada billete puede tener un valor de 100 $, el valor de fabricarlo es de menos valor que una moneda, aunque reconozco que duran muchísimos más: hay algún forero que ha enseñado monedas del tiempo de los romanos.
Los euros son de cobre, níquel, latón, aluminio y estaño. Eso es más caro que un simple billete.
Piensa en eso: LLevar en un saco 500 € en monedas de 1 €, o un simple papel de 500 € que sirve para lo mismo.
Además, todo el mundo sabe que USA imprime a toda pastilla billetes sin el respaldo del oro, lo cual lleva a la inflación.
No sé si me he explicado bien, o yo no conozco la economía.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Sí, pero la facilidad con la que salen los billetes de la impresora (papel y tinta) es muy grande, cada billete puede tener un valor de 100 $, el valor de fabricarlo es de menos valor que una moneda, aunque reconozco que duran muchísimos más: hay algún forero que ha enseñado monedas del tiempo de los romanos.
> Los euros son de cobre, níquel, latón, aluminio y estaño. Eso es más caro que un simple billete.
> Piensa en eso: LLevar en un saco 500 € en monedas de 1 €, o un simple papel de 500 € que sirve para lo mismo.
> Además, todo el mundo sabe que USA imprime a toda pastilla billetes sin el respaldo del oro, lo cual lleva a la inflación.
> No sé si me he explicado bien, o yo no conozco la economía.



Hola, ramsés: Te explicas bien y sabes lo suficiente sobre Economía, el "problema" es de otros... Pongo un muy interesante enlace que apoya a tu comentario:

- Gold Wars | Global Research

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Oct 2013)

Hoy puede ser un gran dia:...

Martes
29
Oct 

- España: Balance presupuestario YTD

- Ee.uu.: Presupuesto mensual

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 09:52 ----------

El oro oscilaba cerca de máximos en cinco semanas el lunes por una creciente confianza en que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos mantendrá las medidas de estímulo que apuntalan al lingote en su reunión de política monetaria de esta semana.

* La Fed iniciará el martes su reunión de política monetaria de dos días y se espera ampliamente que mantenga sin cambios sus compras de bonos por 85.000 millones de dólares mensuales. La mayoría de los analistas estima que el banco central estadounidense retrasará el retiro de estímulos hasta marzo del 2014.

* El oro al contado caía un 0,1 por ciento, a 1.350,86 dólares la onza, a las 1057 GMT. El viernes, el metal alcanzó los 1.355,20 dólares la onza, su mayor nivel desde el 20 de septiembre.

* Los futuros del oro en Estados Unidos para entrega en diciembre bajaban en 1,30 dólares, a 1.351,70 dólares la onza.

* El lingote ha caído casi un 20 por ciento este año debido a que los inversores se deshicieron de tenencias de oro en favor de activos con mejor rendimiento y por temores a que el fin del dinero fácil por parte del banco central estadounidense opaque el atractivo del metal como cobertura contra la inflación.

* En las últimas dos semanas, sin embargo, el oro ha subido cerca de un 6 por ciento debido a que datos débiles en Estados Unidos y una disputa presupuestaria en Washington disuadirían a la Fed de reducir sus compras de activos.

* Los operadores monitorizaban además la demanda física en Asia, donde ha estado contenida tras una ola de compras previamente este año.

* En otros metales preciosos, la plata al contado subía un 0,4 por ciento, a 22,58 dólares la onza.

* El platino al contado avanzaba un 0,8 por ciento, a 1.456,99 dólares la onza por la posibilidad de que huelgas en Sudáfrica puedan reducir el suministro.

* El paladio al contado operaba estable, a 739,47 dólares la onza.

METALES PRECIOSOS-Oro opera cerca de máximos en 5 semanas por expectativas con Fed


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2013)

¿Premio Nobel? ¿Por qué?

- Nobel Prize Winner: Bubbles Don't Exist | Casey Research

Recordar a los que no se manejen bien con el Ingles que pueden activar el traductor del navegador.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Oct 2013)

El Comité de Mercado Abierto de la Reserva Federal (Fed), que dirige la política monetaria de Estados Unidos, inició hoy su penúltima reunión del año de la que los analistas esperan un mantenimiento de los estímulos.

El banco central estadounidense ha adquirido billones de dólares en bonos del Tesoro desde 2008 y ha usado otros instrumentos para sustentar la reactivación económica, tras la recesión más profunda y prolongada en casi ocho décadas.

Asimismo, desde diciembre de 2008, la Fed ha mantenido por debajo del 0,25 % la tasa de interés de referencia y ha prometido que la dejará en ese nivel hasta que el índice de desempleo, que actualmente es del 7,2 % se aproxime al 6,5 %.

Cuando se aproxima al centenario de su creación la Reserva encara el dilema de mantener los estímulos, a riesgo de crear las condiciones para un brote inflacionario, o de reducirlos gradualmente cuando la economía sigue creciendo a un ritmo débil.

El Comité tiene previsto anunciar sus decisiones mañana, miércoles, a las 18:00 horas GMT. EFE

La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. inicia reunión sobre política monetaria Por EFE


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2013)

Para quienes gusten de los gráficos:

- Noonan: Charts are Infallible! Here's Why & What They're Saying About Gold & Silver | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Oct 2013)

Se me han vuelto locos los gráficos o están pasando cosas muy raras......

¿Dónde miráis la cotización?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Se me han vuelto locos los gráficos o están pasando cosas muy raras......
> 
> ¿Dónde miráis la cotización?



El enlace es de ayer mismo, día 28 de Octubre, y esta gente se dedica a esto...


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

En lo que llevamos de año (hasta agosto), las exportaciones de oro de Reino Unido a Suiza se han disparado hasta alcanzar 1.016,3 toneladas, cuando en el mismo período del año anterior, estas exportaciones ascendieron a 85,1 toneladas. Es decir, las exportaciones de oro se han multiplicado, aproximadamente, por doce.

El espectacular crecimiento de las salidas de oro de Inglaterra hacia Suiza es debido al desplazamiento de las reservas de oro propiedad de los fondos cotizados de oro ETFs, los cuales están vendiendo el respaldo de los títulos emitidos al sudeste asiático. Antes de dirigirse a China, India o a otros lugares, pasa por la industria del refino en Suiza.


Eportaciones de oro de Reino Unido a Suiza se multiplican por doce OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2013)

Articulo muy interesante...

- Rebelion. La crisis esta vez no es distinta: ¿qué va a pasar, pues, ahora?


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

Por si alguno tiene...oro...

Hacienda lanza una operación y requisa 542 cajas de seguridad de 500 deudores - Noticias de Economía


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2013)

Para "entender" porqué Estados Unidos todavía no ha caído...

- Rebelion. El negocio de Estados Unidos es la guerra


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2013)

La Historia es "repetitiva"...

- The Roman Denarius And The US Dollar: Birds Of A Feather? | David Chapman | Safehaven.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Nov 2013)

```

```



fernandojcg dijo:


> La Historia es "repetitiva"...
> 
> - The Roman Denarius And The US Dollar: Birds Of A Feather? | David Chapman | Safehaven.com



1971 ese año fiduciario...


----------



## Aro (1 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La Historia es "repetitiva"...
> 
> - The Roman Denarius And The US Dollar: Birds Of A Feather? | David Chapman | Safehaven.com



¿Y para eso cuántas semanas dice usted que hicieron falta? Jejejeje


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2013)

# Aro: Deja correr la imaginación... Ahora los tiempos van mucho más deprisa y puedes "cambiar" años por meses o semanas. Ya ves que el Denario vs Dólar tienen una trayectoria semejante, pero la caída de éste último va mucho más acelerada. Luego,has de tener en cuenta que los romanos fueron mucho más inteligentes que los americanos actuales. Por lo menos, desde aquellos tiempos, nadie se ha acercado a la duración de aquel Imperio y el que más lo ha hecho fue el Español y ya ves como andamos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2013)

Menos mal que Alemania va "bien"...

- Los agujeros de la deuda pública de la zona del euro - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Menos mal que Alemania va "bien"...
> 
> - Los agujeros de la deuda pública de la zona del euro - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia



Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU...



A buen "recaudo" seguro, pero que esté en los Estados Unidos, pues va a ser que no...


----------



## makokillo (2 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU...



Para que se entienda bien la "ironia" has de poner un monigote despues de la frase, tal que así:

Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU... ::
o tal que así:
Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU... :XX::XX::XX::XX:
o así:
Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU...::


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Para que se entienda bien la "ironia" has de poner un monigote despues de la frase, tal que así:
> 
> Y su oro a buen recaudo en EEUU... ::
> o tal que así:
> ...



Con el oro nunca bromeo...inocho:


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Con el oro nunca bromeo...inocho:



Es que no he dicho que bromeases, si no que has sido ironico que no es para nada parecido a gracioso o broma.
De la wikipedia:
"La ironía (del griego εἰρωνεία 'eirōneía': disimulo o ignorancia fingida)1 es la figura literaria mediante la cual se da a entender lo contrario de lo que se dice. También se aplica el término cuando una expresión o situación parece incongruente o tiene una intención que va más allá del significado más simple o evidente de las palabras o acciones.

En el lenguaje escrito, la intención irónica se explicita con un signo de exclamación encerrado entre paréntesis, mediante comillas, con un emoticono, etc.; aunque también existe un signo de ironía propiamente dicho (؟), propuesto en el siglo XIX por el poeta francés Alcanter de Brahms, que sin embargo no logró extender su uso."

Y te supongo ironico por que tambien supongo que sabrás donde está o mejor dicho donde *NO* está el oro de los Alemanes


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Es que no he dicho que bromeases, si no que has sido ironico que no es para nada parecido a gracioso o broma.
> De la wikipedia:
> "La ironía (del griego εἰρωνεία 'eirōneía': disimulo o ignorancia fingida)1 es la figura literaria mediante la cual se da a entender lo contrario de lo que se dice. También se aplica el término cuando una expresión o situación parece incongruente o tiene una intención que va más allá del significado más simple o evidente de las palabras o acciones.
> 
> ...



Touche :



Hablando del no oro...El Confidencial: Las dudas de la Fed cortan la racha del oro OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2013)

Ahí es nada: China ha importado más de 2.200 toneladas en dos años. Y las compras efectuadas a precios ¿"caros"? Seguramente, China sabe "algo" que los demás podemos intuir, pero parece ser que allí lo tienen bastante "claro"...

- http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-11-02/chinas-gold-hoarding-continues-2200-tons-imported-two-years


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Nov 2013)

Cada vez que leo que los chinos,rusos,indios, compran (mejor dicho:se deshacen de dólares)todo el oro que pueden y además se quedan toda la "producción nacional" me acuerdo de ese señor de quien no me quiero acordar, vendiendo nuestro oro como si fuera una "reliquia barbara de otros tiempos"...hay señor,que políticos tenemos...


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Cada vez que leo que los chinos,rusos,indios, compran (mejor dicho:se deshacen de dólares)todo el oro que pueden y además se quedan toda la "producción nacional" me acuerdo de ese señor de quien no me quiero acordar, vendiendo nuestro oro como si fuera una "reliquia barbara de otros tiempos"...hay señor,que políticos tenemos...



Y para cabrearnos más, aquel oro se utilizó como superávit extra para comprar votos con la devolución de los 400€ del IRPF.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2013)

Si os sirve de "consuelo", el Banco de Inglaterra hizo lo mismo que el Banco de España, pero bastante antes y a precios muy inferiores a los que obtuvo el nuestro. Siempre he pensado que esas ventas fueron propiciadas por "alguien" con mucha influencia a nivel internacional y ahí, en ese tema, tanto China como Rusia no "pintaban" nada...

Dejo un enlace para "recordar" e evento: - Las ventas de oro del Banco de Inglaterra y del Banco de España « OroyFinanzas.com | OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si os sirve de "consuelo", el Banco de Inglaterra hizo lo mismo que el Banco de España, pero bastante antes y a precios muy inferiores a los que obtuvo el nuestro. Siempre he pensado que esas ventas fueron propiciadas por "alguien" con mucha influencia a nivel internacional y ahí, en ese tema, tanto China como Rusia no "pintaban" nada...
> 
> Dejo un enlace para "recordar" e evento: - Las ventas de oro del Banco de Inglaterra y del Banco de España « OroyFinanzas.com | OroyFinanzas.com |



Creo haber leído que fue el BMI el que recomendaba a los bancos centrales vender su oro al ser un activo "obsoleto".

¿Y quienes manejan realmente el banco central de los bancos centrales (y estos también)? , ¿No serán los Rothschild?

.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Creo haber leído que fue el BMI el que recomendaba a los bancos centrales vender su oro al ser un activo "obsoleto".
> 
> ¿Y quienes manejan realmente el banco central de los bancos centrales (y estos también)? , ¿No serán los Rothschild?
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Una vez más has dado en el "clavo"... Dejo un interesante enlace al respecto.

- Los banqueros Rothschild saqueo de las Naciones a través del Banco Mundial y el FMI

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Una vez más has dado en el "clavo"... Dejo un interesante enlace al respecto.
> 
> - Los banqueros Rothschild saqueo de las Naciones a través del Banco Mundial y el FMI
> 
> Saludos.



Un vídeo esclarecedor:

"¡Los Rothschild compran grandes cantidades de oro en China!"

[YOUTUBE]-ARmPVksHCU[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2013)

¿Dónde ha quedado el "Sueño Americano"?

- EEUU lanza campaña para atraer capital extranjero - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

El experto inversor en el mercado del oro, Jim Sinclair, se encargará de presidir el Comité que asesorará a los promotores de la nueva Bolsa de Comercio de oro en Singapur (Singapore Gold Exchange). Este proyecto se encuentra en un estado muy avanzado, aunque en este momento cuente con precedentes no demasiado halagüeños como el cierre del mercado de Hong Kong hace unos meses.

Según el propio Sinclair, este nuevo mercado no admitirá a negociación aquello que no sea estrictamente metales preciosos físicos, especialmente oro de inversión. De esta forma, destierra de un plumazo la cotización de derivados sobre oro y cualquier otra clase de oro-papel.

Jim Sinclair asume la presidencia del Singapore Gold Exchange OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Vidar (4 Nov 2013)

Otro poco de los Rothschild y el control sobre el oro, esta vez un audio de C/B:

Siglos de tradición... devastadora. Los Rothschild en mp3 (01/11) 

Está bien entero se habla de como monopolizaron el mercurio a nivel mundial que era imprescindible para refinar el oro y como tomaron el control de los bancos centrales, entre ellos el de España, pero en el minuto 31 se habla del intento de acaparación y control del oro por parte de esta "familia", en el sentido más mafioso de la palabra.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2013)

Hola, Vidar: Bueno, ambos sabemos bastante sobre estos "pájaros" y no está de más que la gente se entere bien de la notable influencia que tienen los Rothschild en el mundo. A continuación dejo una buena cantidad de enlaces donde podemos observar la "huella" de estos marranos por nuestro país...

- FAMILIAS DE PODER: ROTHSCHILD: Historia e influencia en ESPAÑA (1835-1931) y hasta hoy. | Quién está detrás

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (5 Nov 2013)

¿Qué efecto creéis que puede tener ese control del mercado sobre el precio del oro? 

Algo curioso, que no entiendo bien, Kiyosaki recomendaba invertir en plata y no en oro porque, decía, el oro es un mercado mucho más manipulable que el de la plata, por cuestión de cantidad producida y demanda industrial (mayor ambas para la plata). Según él eso hará que el precio de la plata se eleve de forma incontrolable, mientras que el oro podrán evitar que suba... pero ¿con qué fin evitarían la subida de un mercado que controlan y por tanto del que se pueden enriquecer?


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

Las cotizaciones del oro rebotan desde sus mínimos de dos semanas en el mercado de Nueva York, debido a un descenso del dólar, pero permanecen presionadas por los rumores de que el Banco Central Europeo relajaría su política monetaria esta semana y ante las nuevas especulaciones de que la Reserva Federal estadounidense podría reducir sus medidas de estímulo a fines de este año.




En el Commodity Exchange (Comex), el contrato del oro para entrega en diciembre subía 5.20 dólares, o 0.40 por ciento, para colocarse en mil 318.40 dólares la onza, tras caer el viernes a mil 305.60 dólares, su menor cotización desde el 17 de octubre. La semana pasada descendió 2.9 por ciento.




Los precios del oro han caído más de un 20 por ciento este año, en gran medida debido a expectativas de que la Fed reduzca sus estímulos monetarios.




La fuerte caída en los precios de la semana pasada no ha logrado reavivar la demanda física y algunos operadores creen que el precio debería caer por debajo de los mil 300 dólares por onza para atraer a más compradores.




En el mercado cambiario, el euro tocó más temprano un nivel mínimo en seis semanas, en 1.3520, debido a que inversores vendían la moneda única por crecientes especulaciones de que el BCE podría aliviar su política monetaria en el corto plazo, aunque se recuperó después de que sondeos empresariales mostraran que la actividad manufacturera en la zona euro se aceleró en octubre.

El Financiero | Oro recupera brillo desde mínimo de 2 semanas en NY


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2013)

A pesar de los "maquillajes", "brotes verdes", etc., etc. la "realidad" sigue siendo la que es...

- La Feria de Cantón registró su peor volumen de exportaciones en 5 años Por EFE

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 09:35 ----------




Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué efecto creéis que puede tener ese control del mercado sobre el precio del oro?
> 
> Algo curioso, que no entiendo bien, Kiyosaki recomendaba invertir en plata y no en oro porque, decía, el oro es un mercado mucho más manipulable que el de la plata, por cuestión de cantidad producida y demanda industrial (mayor ambas para la plata). Según él eso hará que el precio de la plata se eleve de forma incontrolable, mientras que el oro podrán evitar que suba... pero ¿con qué fin evitarían la subida de un mercado que controlan y por tanto del que se pueden enriquecer?



Hola, Aro: Para responder adecuadamente a lo que planteas habría que conocer desde "dentro" las intenciones de los que controlan los precios de los MP, especialmente el del Oro. Por tanto, sólo podemos "especular" y poco más...

Bueno, Kiyosaki en su momento hizo un giro radical en sus planteamientos iniciales y se ha acercado a los que sostenemos muchos otros, menos conocidos y, por consiguiente, con menos "nombre". Te dejo un enlace al respecto: - culturdiversidad: Robert Kiyosaki

Mira, en cuanto a tu pregunta, te voy a dar una respuesta rápida y "lógica". Es tan simple como referirse a la Inflación y decir que ésta es totalmente falsa en todo el mundo "desarrollado" y la única manera que les queda de "ganar" tiempo y mantener el actual estado caótico del Sistema.

Si quisieran "machacar" el Oro no tendrían porqué "manipular" los mercados, es tan simple como aceptar la inflación "real" y adecuar los tipos de interés a la misma. Esto que estoy diciendo ya se ensayó con éxito en el pasado, ya que los Bancos Centrales lo hicieron en los años 80.

Entre 1980 y 1982, el Oro se fue de $840 la Onza a menos de $320 y esto pasó porque hubo una sostenible subida de los tipos de interés. Por ejemplo, en los EE.UU. los tipos subieron del 11% en 1979 al 20% en 1980. Incluso en la "equilibrada" ex Alemania Occidental los tipos subieron hasta el 11,5%...

Hoy día el Dólar está perdiendo cada vez más su "posición" como moneda de reserva internacional. Del Euro qué podemos decir... Lo mismo sobre las distintas monedas anglosajonas o del Yen... De las "otras" monedas alternativas, como serían el Yuan, Rublo, etc. mejor no hablar ante la opacidad y poca confianza que merecen los estamentos socio-político-económicos de esos países.

¿Entonces? La respuesta, Aro, es muy simple: de tanto imprimir se ha formado una grandísima "bola de nieve", que sería la deuda mundial, y si suben los tipos de interés para adecuarse a la inflación "real", pues hay que pagar también los "intereses"... Por tanto, ya ves cómo está el "patio" realmente.

El Oro y la Plata, aunque ambos están considerados MP, en la práctica y con el tiempo se irán desligando cada vez más en su comportamiento. El Oro, de momento, tiene la consideración de auténtica "reserva de valor" y la Plata tiene una importante componente industrial y que la hace sumamente atractiva para muchos y entre los que me cuento.

En fin, Aro, el tema da para mucho más, pero ahora no tengo tiempo para más.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El Oro y la Plata, aunque ambos están considerados MP, *en la práctica y con el tiempo se irán desligando cada vez más en su comportamiento*. El Oro, de momento, tiene la consideración de auténtica "reserva de valor" y la Plata tiene una importante componente industrial y que la hace sumamente atractiva para muchos y entre los que me cuento.



Fernando, aquí no te he acabado de entender, ¿te refieres desligando su comportamiento de uno respecto el otro?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Fernando, aquí no te he acabado de entender, ¿te refieres desligando su comportamiento de uno respecto el otro?



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Me refiero a su "valor" o cotización... Si la Plata sigue teniendo un uso básicamente industrial, al menos de momento, es lógico pensar que su extracción acabará llegando a un Peak, de manera que ello debiera tender a aumentar su precio.

Hasta ahora, los Metales Preciosos van más o menos de la "mano", pero somos muchos los que pensamos que acabarán "desligados" en su comportamiento y aquí podríamos incluir a otros como el Platino, Paladio, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Me refiero a su "valor" o cotización... Si la Plata sigue teniendo un uso básicamente industrial, al menos de momento, es lógico pensar que su extracción acabará llegando a un Peak, de manera que ello debiera tender a aumentar su precio.
> 
> Hasta ahora, los Metales Preciosos van más o menos de la "mano", pero somos muchos los que pensamos que acabarán "desligados" en su comportamiento y aquí podríamos incluir a otros como el Platino, Paladio, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Ok, que aunque ambas, como MP, puedan revalorizarse por el hundimiento de las divisas pero que además, la plata, puede dispararse debido a su escasez. Si, es una apuesta atractiva.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Nov 2013)

Articulo sobre futuros-Fisico de la plata

Precious Metals Futures - Beyond the Madness | SilverSeek.com

Traducido:

Futuros de metales preciosos


----------



## Marina (5 Nov 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Articulo sobre futuros-Fisico de la plata
> 
> Precious Metals Futures - Beyond the Madness | SilverSeek.com
> 
> ...



Exclente panfleto desinformativo...

si mañana 200 personas fueran corriendo a comprar leche el supermercado se quedaria sin leche.... lo que podria hacer que eso corriera a otros supermercados y asi hasta el colapso mundial... 
¿significa que hay escasez de leche?

Parece que conocen poco de los mercados de futuros... 
Pero el negocio es el negocio aunque haya que desinformar..


----------



## maragold (5 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Exclente panfleto desinformativo...
> 
> si mañana 200 personas fueran corriendo a comprar leche el supermercado se quedaria sin leche.... lo que podria hacer que eso corriera a otros supermercados y asi hasta el colapso mundial...
> ¿significa que hay escasez de leche?
> ...



:XX:

Aquí el que en su firma pone que un dolar invertido en 1900 hoy valdría 450... porqueyolovalgo

:bla:


----------



## Marina (5 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Aquí el que en su firma pone que un dolar invertido en 1900 hoy valdría 450... porqueyolovalgo
> 
> :bla:



Está demostrado... incluso por mi...


----------



## conde84 (6 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Exclente panfleto desinformativo...
> 
> si mañana 200 personas fueran corriendo a comprar leche el supermercado se quedaria sin leche.... lo que podria hacer que eso corriera a otros supermercados y asi hasta el colapso mundial...
> ¿significa que hay escasez de leche?
> ...



Mas bien seria si 200 personas compraron un papel que pone:''vale por un carton de leche'',entonces van al supermercado con su papel y resulta que solo hay 20 cartones de leche.
Por si acaso acuden a otro supermercado y se encuentran que solo hay 10 cartones,y van a un tercero,y ven que esta cerrado y el dueño esta saliendo por la puerta de atras corriendo como alma que lleva el diablo.

Y hay es cuando se dan cuenta para que valia su papelito.

A partir de hay que cada uno piense que pueda pasar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

Por definición, el oro no se puede calificar como inversión porque no genera ningún tipo de cupón, es más puede implicar varios costes mantenerlo por lo que el único rendimiento proviene de la diferencia de compra y venta. 


La gran mayoría de bancos centrales mantienen el oro que han comprado y un gran número de analistas esperan que dichas reservas vayan en aumento aunque sea a un ritmo menor. Los datos recogidos hasta agosto, muestran como los bancos centrales aumentaron las reservas del codicioso metal en 6,2 millones de onzas que supone una desaceleración comparándolo con los 9,6 millones de onzas en los ocho primeros meses de 2012. 


Los Bancos centrales disminuyen el ritmo de compras de oro

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 10:45 ----------

Los futuros de oro de la división COMEX de la Bolsa Mercantil de Nueva York bajaron hoy para ubicarse en el nivel más bajo desde el 16 de octubre por causa de un dólar más fuerte.

Futuros*de*oro,*en*nivel*más*bajo*en*tres*semanas


----------



## Marina (6 Nov 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Mas bien seria si 200 personas compraron un papel que pone:''vale por un carton de leche'',entonces van al supermercado con su papel y resulta que solo hay 20 cartones de leche.
> Por si acaso acuden a otro supermercado y se encuentran que solo hay 10 cartones,y van a un tercero,y ven que esta cerrado y el dueño esta saliendo por la puerta de atras corriendo como alma que lleva el diablo.
> 
> Y hay es cuando se dan cuenta para que valia su papelito.
> ...



Estais siempre con la misma paranoia

Lo de siempre... nada peor q quien solo ha leido un libro o solo tiene dos ideas... EL POBRE SE CREE SABIO


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Estais siempre con la misma paranoia
> 
> Lo de siempre... nada peor q quien solo ha leido un libro o solo tiene dos ideas... EL POBRE SE CREE SABIO



Prefiero este articulo, que se deja leer muy bien, claro y asertivo del gran futuro del Dolar...

Peter Schiff: El colapso del dólar es inevitable | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## maragold (6 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Estais siempre con la misma paranoia
> 
> Lo de siempre... nada peor q quien solo ha leido un libro o solo tiene dos ideas... EL POBRE SE CREE SABIO



El que está siempre con la misma paranoia eres tú. Si repasas tus intervenciones en el foro de los últimos meses, la mayoría son para trollear en este hilo... no tienes oro pese a los avisos que se vienen dando desde hace años por aquí?!?! :cook:

Sobre lo de leer y tener pocas ideas... :bla:

(te lo vamos a repetir, para que lo entiendas: DIVERSIFICA!)


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

Tres semanas antes de la celebración del quinto Gold&Silver Meeting Madrid 2013, OroyFinanzas.com ha entrevistado a uno de los ponentes principales del Congreso, el gestor de fondos en Ecofin Daniel Lacalle. En la primera parte de nuestra entrevista, Daniel Lacalle expuso la oportunidad de oro que ha perdido la Fed para cambiar su política de estímulos monetarios. En esta segunda parte explica el impacto de la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo y las similitudes del mercado del petróleo con el mercado de la inversión en oro.


Lacalle: al oro papel le pasa lomismo que le ocurrió al petróleo OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2013)

Respecto a dar "lecciones" de Sabiduría, recordemos a Johann Kaspar Lavater (bueno, debe haberlo oído por primera vez...): "Si quieres ser sabio, aprende a interrogar razonablemente, a escuchar serenamente y a callar cuando no tengas nada que decir."

Pasando ya a mis habituales colaboraciones en este hilo dejo este enlace:

- Savers need to take central banks to account and buy gold - The Real Asset Company


----------



## Marina (6 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> El que está siempre con la misma paranoia eres tú. Si repasas tus intervenciones en el foro de los últimos meses, la mayoría son para trollear en este hilo... no tienes oro pese a los avisos que se vienen dando desde hace años por aquí?!?! :cook:
> 
> Sobre lo de leer y tener pocas ideas... :bla:
> 
> (te lo vamos a repetir, para que lo entiendas: DIVERSIFICA!)



Te recuerdo que este hilo se titulaba "el oro se fue a la mierda", por tanto los troles sois otros.

Este hilo NO va de "diversificar", oro, paises, renta variable, fija, inmuebles....
SE ha deformado por iluminados (la mayoria seguramente son vendedores de oro o publicistas de vendedores de oro) que andan buscando clientes y que tratan al oro como a un dios, sin ningun anáalisis, reflexión... como los tontitos que entran en bolsa cuando sube pensando que se haran ricos o que se salvaran de no se que catastrofe... 

Lo tipico de las sectas/religiones, APOCALIPSIS, FIN DEL MUNDO, SOLO UNOS POCOS ELEGIDOS QUE ESCUCHARON EL MENSAJE DE DIOS SE SALVARAN.... 

Eso no es un tratamiento racional sobre diversificar o sobre la inversion en oro/bolsa/ etc...


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Eso no es un tratamiento racional sobre diversificar o sobre la inversion en oro/bolsa/ etc...



¿Y cuál sería un tratamiento racional sobre el asunto de los MP´s?

Cobertura contra la inflación, posibilidad de volver a convertirse en una moneda de reserva, valor refugio, etc... son los argumentos a favor de una forma racional que pueden ayudar a apostar por el oro. 

No se la parte irracional que ves en esos argumentos.


----------



## maragold (6 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Te recuerdo que este hilo se titulaba "el oro se fue a la mierda", por tanto los troles sois otros.
> 
> Este hilo NO va de "diversificar", oro, paises, renta variable, fija, inmuebles....
> SE ha deformado por iluminados (la mayoria seguramente son vendedores de oro o publicistas de vendedores de oro) que andan buscando clientes y que tratan al oro como a un dios, sin ningun anáalisis, reflexión... como los tontitos que entran en bolsa cuando sube pensando que se haran ricos o que se salvaran de no se que catastrofe...
> ...



Sí, se ha ido a la mierda. A 1000€ la onza (y eso el oro papel)... :bla:
Tú aportas algo? Porque no he leído una aportación tuya interesante. NI UNA.

A los mamporreros de la banca se os ve de lejos! :no:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2013)

Muy bueno el artículo del que dejo el enlace:

- Gold: Hold It or Fold It?

A destacar cómo funciona la "estafa" actual:

- "El proceso funciona de la siguiente manera: el dinero imprimido por la FED (inflación) se utiliza para comprar los bonos del Tesoro e hipotecarios. El gobierno y los bancos trasladan gran parte de ese dinero a los consumidores y que éstos gastan en bienes importados. El dinero fluye a los fabricantes extranjeros de esos productos y que luego venden a sus propios bancos centrales, que imprimen su propia moneda (inflación) para comprarlo. Este dinero luego se destina a pagar salarios, alquileres, etc., y que los beneficiarios se gastan en bienes y servicios. Por último, los bancos centrales extranjeros utilizan los dólares para comprar los bonos del Tesoro e hipotecarios estadounidenses, comenzando el ciclo de nuevo."

En fin, si esto no es una "estafa"...


----------



## Marina (7 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy bueno el artículo del que dejo el enlace:
> 
> - Gold: Hold It or Fold It?
> 
> ...



Todavia con esas... bufff...
me recuerda 
[YOUTUBE]lv-cVBZItPU[/YOUTUBE]
ESto cada vez se parece mas al visillerismo..


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... Sigue "entrenándote" y cuando tengas más "nivel" ya te prestaré atención.... ¡Eres muy flojo/a!


----------



## Tamborinà (7 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Todavia con esas... bufff...
> me recuerda
> 
> ESto cada vez se parece mas al visillerismo..



Tu cada vez te pareces mas a un coleccionista de sellos.

Un poco de tinta y color le da mucho valor a un pedazo de celulosa, a que si?


----------



## Marina (7 Nov 2013)

Tamborinà dijo:


> Tu cada vez te pareces mas a un coleccionista de sellos.



Hace muchos años hice unos trabajos para una de esas empresas de los sellitos... INMEDIATAMENTE supe que era una estafa... 

Pasaron muchos años hasta que la estafa salto,,, tenia certeza absoluta de que terminaria pasando...

asi que... menos lobos... 

Ir de perdonavidas es facil pero eso se demuestra en el tiempo... y muchos os vereis en aporos antes que yo.


----------



## Tamborinà (7 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Hace muchos años hice unos trabajos para una de esas empresas de los sellitos... INMEDIATAMENTE supe que era una estafa...



Les habrás hecho un par de tus disfraces porque para otra cosa que no sea visilos en la cabeza no sirves.


----------



## Marina (7 Nov 2013)

Tamborinà dijo:


> Les habrás hecho un par de tus disfraces porque para otra cosa que no sea visilos en la cabeza no sirves.



buen nick...
Tontolinà


----------



## Tamborinà (7 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> buen nick...
> Tontolinà



Quise haberme puesto Evelia, pero era mas tonto todavía.


----------



## Marina (8 Nov 2013)

Tamborinà dijo:


> Quise haberme puesto Evelia, pero era mas tonto todavía.



que conoces a alguien mas tonto...

Tonto se nace... el nick no te hace...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2013)

Vamos a aportar algo que valga la pena. Dejo una interesante entrevista a Paul Craig Robert:

- Rebelion. El escape del dólar


----------



## Aro (8 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a aportar algo que valga la pena. Dejo una interesante entrevista a Paul Craig Robert:
> 
> - Rebelion. El escape del dólar



Gracias,Fernando.
Estoy leyendo en varios sitios que si suben los tipos de interés de los bonos el oro aumentará su cotización. ¿Alguien sabe o puede recomendar Link o libro para saber cómo funciona este mecanismo?


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Gracias,Fernando.
> Estoy leyendo en varios sitios que si suben los tipos de interés de los bonos el oro aumentará su cotización. ¿Alguien sabe o puede recomendar Link o libro para saber cómo funciona este mecanismo?



A colacion de...

Oro, mantener el Mercado Hundido para sacar a flote el Mercado de Bonos | NUEVA EUROPA- Nueva Eurabia

El Oro de EEUU Siempre presente...para lo bueno y lo menos bueno

La Revista >> Roosevelt y el oro de los estadounidenses


----------



## Marina (8 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En los años 20 del siglo XX también bajó el oro por que la bolsa subía mucho y se ganaba mucho... recuerdo que las bolsas importantes están ahora en máximos.
> 
> .



Verdades a medias.. 

Segun ese argumento: si las bolsas estan en maximos el oro deberia estar en minimos


----------



## Vidar (8 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Verdades a medias..
> 
> Segun ese argumento: si las bolsas estan en maximos el oro deberia estar en minimos



Tú si que no estás ni en mínimos para participar aquí. ::

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Gracias,Fernando.
> Estoy leyendo en varios sitios que si suben los tipos de interés de los bonos el oro aumentará su cotización. ¿Alguien sabe o puede recomendar Link o libro para saber cómo funciona este mecanismo?



Un día de estos ya te buscaré algo sobre el particular y si lo encuentro ya te lo enviaré por MP. De todas formas, Aro, lo que comentas es incierto, puesto que las subidas de tipos de interés siempre han aportado más beneficio en los depósitos que en los MP. Evidentemente, los Bonos a largo plazo sufren bastante, pero no es así en los de corto plazo, ya que éstos se adaptan más fácilmente a los tipos de interés que puedan imperar en cada momento.

Aunque, por esa regla de tres, los MP debieran estar cotizando ahora bastante más arriba y no es así. Tampoco, objetivamente, las Bolsas debieran estar a los niveles actuales ya que tipos de interés en el 0% y 0,25% están evidenciando fuerte debilidad económica. Por tanto...

Aro, vivimos en un mundo totalmente "burbujeado" en cuanto a los distintos activos financieros y yo no me fiaría de casi nada. En mi caso, sigo confiando en los MP, pero pronto me voy a fijar en los bienes tangibles... Todo lo demás, apenas me interesa.

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (8 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Tú si que no estás ni en mínimos para participar aquí. ::
> 
> .



¿que para estar aqui no hay que estar ni en minimos... ?

me hare una lobotomia a ver si estoy a tu altura


----------



## Vidar (8 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Todavia con esas... bufff...
> me recuerda
> [YOUTUBE]lv-cVBZItPU[/YOUTUBE]
> ESto cada vez se parece mas al visillerismo..






Marina dijo:


> buen nick...
> Tontolinà





Marina dijo:


> que conoces a alguien mas tonto...
> 
> Tonto se nace... el nick no te hace...





Marina dijo:


> ¿que para estar aqui no hay que estar ni en minimos... ?
> 
> me hare una lobotomia a ver si estoy a tu altura




No te hace falta lobotomía ninguna, a los mínimos que me refiero son de educación y respeto. Luego si ya quieres añadir un poco de formación y cultura mejor que mejor.

.


----------



## Marina (8 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un día de estos ya te buscaré algo sobre el particular y si lo encuentro ya te lo enviaré por MP. De todas formas, Aro, lo que comentas es incierto, puesto que las subidas de tipos de interés siempre han aportado más beneficio en los depósitos que en los MP. Evidentemente, los Bonos a largo plazo sufren bastante, pero no es así en los de corto plazo, ya que éstos se adaptan más fácilmente a los tipos de interés que puedan imperar en cada momento.
> 
> Aunque, por esa regla de tres, los MP debieran estar cotizando ahora bastante más arriba y no es así. Tampoco, objetivamente, las Bolsas debieran estar a los niveles actuales ya que tipos de interés en el 0% y 0,25% están evidenciando fuerte debilidad económica. Por tanto...
> 
> ...



este es un tema interesante, aunque creo que puede haber interpretaciones muy diferentes,


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2013)

¡Hostia! acabo de recordar una frase del gran Shakespeare:

- "No temáis a la grandeza, algunos nacen grandes, algunos logran grandeza, a algunos la grandeza les es impuesta y a otros la grandeza les queda grande."

Sobran coimentarios...


----------



## Marina (8 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No te hace falta lobotomía ninguna, a los mínimos que me refiero son de educación y respeto. Luego si ya quieres añadir un poco de formación y cultura mejor que mejor.
> 
> .



Bla bla bla...
Es que aqui cuando alguien disiente algunos lobotomizados (según tu) atacan de inmediato...
(que nunca falte al respeto a alquien que antes no lo hicera. tu el primero) pero tu lobotomia fue radical... dificil que lo entiendas.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 23:38 ----------

Te lo pondré facil_

Marina dice:


> Verdades a medias..
> 
> Segun ese argumento: si las bolsas estan en maximos el oro deberia estar en minimos



Lobotomizado responde: "


> Tú si que no estás ni en mínimos para participar aquí.



Y luego das lecciones de educación y respeto, !!paleto¡¡


----------



## Vidar (8 Nov 2013)

¿Te ofendes? Por una una verdad... 

No demuestras conocimientos, insultas, razonas mal por que no tienes cultura, escribes con faltas de ortografía, sales con absurdeces y los paletos somos los demas....

Lo llevas claro, maja/o.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2013)

Hablando de "burbujas":

- La Carta de la Bolsa - Las bolsas mundiales podrían caer hasta un 50% en 2014


----------



## atom ant (9 Nov 2013)

Gran semana no? Fernando, ha sido como pescar en un tonel

: )

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 00:50 ----------

Disculpe el abuso de confianza. me refería a que ha sido buena semana de surf para los que analizan noticias.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Gran semana no? Fernando, ha sido como pescar en un tonel
> 
> : )
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Pues, la verdad, es que ha habido muchas noticias y ha sido muy fácil colocar los enlaces. Pero me he dejado muchos, por no decir muchísimos...

No pasa nada, atom ant, cada cual expresa su opinión y si es de forma educada no hay ningún problema conmigo. En cuanto al "Surf", pues fifty/fifty ya que muchos de los enlaces me los envían y algunos los obtengo de medios que suelo leer o recibir. En fin, todo esto se hace con el objeto de que la información llegue a la mayor parte de la gente, pero no solamente sobre los MP, sino "aderezando" con otros temas que pueda parecer que no tienen conexión con los mismos, así hacemos el hilo más entretenido.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> A colacion de...
> 
> Oro, mantener el Mercado Hundido para sacar a flote el Mercado de Bonos | NUEVA EUROPA- Nueva Eurabia



Destruir el precio del oro y la plata para mantener el poder adquisitivo del dólar mueve el dinero de las inversiones en oro y plata a la deuda pública que eleva su valor en relación con el oro y la plata.

:Aplauso: Una de las opiniones más acertadas que he visto sobre los posibles motivos de la caída de los MP´s en mucho tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Destruir el precio del oro y la plata para mantener el poder adquisitivo del dólar mueve el dinero de las inversiones en oro y plata a la deuda pública que eleva su valor en relación con el oro y la plata.
> 
> :Aplauso: Una de las opiniones más acertadas que he visto sobre los posibles motivos de la caída de los MP´s en mucho tiempo.



Hola, NIJAS: Te dejas uno de los activos más "burbujeados": las Bolsas... Éstas petarán antes que los Bonos.

Dejo unos enlaces para Aro que preguntó acerca sobre el tema de las tasas de los tipos de interés vs Oro.

- La relación entre la tendencia del oro y los intereses reales - Rankia

- http://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2013/03-diferencia-tipo-interes-nominal-real/

Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Te ofendes? Por una una verdad...
> 
> No demuestras conocimientos, insultas, razonas mal por que no tienes cultura, escribes con faltas de ortografía, sales con absurdeces y los paletos somos los demás....
> 
> ...



Consejos vendo, que para mi no tengo


----------



## Marina (10 Nov 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vidar dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Te ofendes? Por una una verdad...
> ...



:Aplauso:
Así son, no saben aceptar las opiniones discrepantes y atacan de cualquier forma, y casi siempre critican su propia ignorancia. (4 líneas 4 faltas)::
(miedo dan el resto de sus razonamientos e ideas "cultas")


----------



## Tamborinà (10 Nov 2013)

Dejad a Marina en paz que las pueblerinas esteparias también tiene derecho a opinar.. y a que le hagamos su correspondiente bukkake con sus opiniones, por supuesto, según su rating de estupidez del día.

En los pueblos la vida es aburrida y como Marina ya no está en edad de procrear - es decir, ya nadie le regalaría oro - pues forea.


----------



## Marina (10 Nov 2013)

Tontolinà secate el semen del cerebro.

Parece que no os gusta nadie crítico, ¿quereis un hilo para lamerosla unos a otros,?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2013)

Una cosa es la crítica y otra muy distinta los malos modos y la falta de educación. Claro, que por Internet es muy fácil tener lo que no se tiene en el "cara a cara"...


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Tontolinà secate el semen del cerebro.
> 
> Parece que no os gusta nadie crítico, ¿quereis un hilo para lamerosla unos a otros,?



discrepo con las formas de marina para expresarse, pero rompere una lanza a su favor cuando dice k en este foro no os gustan las criticas ni ningun otra idea k no se resuma en en k el oro es una maravilla.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2013)

Hola, Rafacoins: Yo no tengo ningún problema, y tú lo sabes, en dialogar sobre cualquier tema y, especialmente, en lo referente a los MP. Es más, siempre he sido respetuoso con toda aquella opinión que esté bien argumentada o no, pero exijo que la misma tenga unos mínimos de "educación" y no de "sensatez" porque este tema de los MP es muy subjetivo... 

Lo que no puede ser es la carencia de buenas maneras y ninguna argumentación, vamos creo yo... En lo personal, ya sabes que soy "metalero" convencido y más "platero" que "orero", pero eso no quita para que respete opciones contrarias a los MP, pues a día de hoy nadie puede estar seguro de nada en cuanto a la "seguridad" de los diferentes activos financieros. Y cuando digo NADA me refiero a TODOS, ya sean "físicos", meros apuntes contables o "virtuales... Pero esa es una opinión personal y emitida desde el respeto a las demás opciones u opiniones, a fin de cuentas cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima más oportuno.

Mira, Rafacoins, creo que tú este hilo lo abres con una clara intención "anti-metalera", pero ya has visto como unos pocos -y aquí tengo una contribución importante- le hemos dado la vuelta a la "tortilla", pero habrás observado también que se ha aprovechado el mismo para ampliarlo a otros aspectos de la Economía, de manera que un hilo que ahora estaría "olvidado" sigue siendo uno de los más leídos del foro. Creo que, aunque la "intención" fuera otra, deberías estar satisfecho a nivel personal.

Respecto al Oro, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero yo no observo que se haya ido a la mierda, ni me lo encuentro por el suelo ni nadie me lo regala... Por tanto, "valor" sigue teniendo y si está "sobrevalorado" o no es muy pronto para emitir una opinión autorizada, así que hay que esperar que el tiempo dé y quite razones.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (10 Nov 2013)

La tipa esta se está llevando buenos reportes, a ver cuando hacen su trabajo los moderadores.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Nov 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> discrepo con las formas de marina para expresarse, pero rompere una lanza a su favor cuando dice k en este foro no os gustan las criticas ni ningun otra idea k no se resuma en en k el oro es una maravilla.



Eso no es del todo cierto, si se hace respetando, no hay palabras sordas.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2013)

Para que Brzezinski diga que "la hegemonía mundial estadounidense tiene los días contados"...

- Rebelion. La verdad desnuda, decadencias anunciadas


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

Con fecha de 7 de noviembre, el operador alemán Degussa ha formalizado la adquisición del operador del mercado físico de metales preciosos de toda la vida Sharps Pixley en Londres. La operación muestra la intención de Degussa de convertirse en uno de los mayores operadores del mercado del oro a nivel mundial.

“Con un total de nueve emplazamientos en Alemania más otro en Suiza y ahora uno nuevo en Londres, hemos sentado las bases de la expansión internacional del grupo Degussa a nivel internacional”. Así lo expresó el consejero delegado de la empresa Wolfgang Wrzesniok-Rossbach, en la rueda de prensa conjunta con el también consejero delegado de Sharps Pixley, Ross Norman.


Degussa compra Sharps Pixley Ltd. de Londres OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Aspain11EAFI (11 Nov 2013)

*El precio del Oro*

Buenos días,

Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y gracias a nuestro servicio premium podemos observar como ha ido evolucionando el oro y si es verdad que no esta teniendo unos resultados muy positivos. A día de hoy se encuentra en 1.284 dólares la onza, obteniendo una caída de 3.89% y con respecto al euro la onza cae un 3.17%.

Teniendo en cuenta que hay otras formas de obtener rentabilidad en otros activos, deberíamos plantearnos si nos compensa apostar por el oro en estos momentos.

Un cordial saludo

Departamento Financiero Aspain11
Aspain 11. Asesoramiento Patrimonial Independiente


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Nov 2013)

Aspain11EAFI dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y *gracias a nuestro servicio premium podemos observar como ha ido evolucionando el oro* y si es verdad que no esta teniendo unos resultados muy positivos. A día de hoy se encuentra en 1.284 dólares la onza, obteniendo una caída de 3.89% y con respecto al euro la onza cae un 3.17%.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que hay otras formas de obtener rentabilidad en otros activos, deberíamos plantearnos si nos compensa apostar por el oro en estos momentos.



Y cuanto cuesta este servicio "premium"?

Porqué yo, gracias a enlaces como este y saber restar y dividir también puedo observar como ha ido evolucionando el oro.

Lo que más me sorprende de este servicio "premium" es que por el texto se da a entender que para decidir a qué "compensa apostar" es suficiente con mirar las rentabilidades pasadas... 

Como es aquel dicho? Invertir, retrovisor, conducir, y tal.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

PIB de EU sacude cotizaciones del oro

El Financiero | PIB de EU sacude cotizaciones del oro


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

El oro cayó después de que la publicación de nóminas no agrícolas mostró que los EE.UU. creó muchos más empleos de lo esperado. El oro se cotiza a 1.293,20 tras caer 15,30 dólares. El oro se cotiza cerca de un mínimo de tres semanas en Nueva York mientras los inversores sopesan la especulación de que precios más bajos pueden estimular la demanda física en contra de las perspectivas de estímulo de EE.UU. El lingote cayó a 1.296 dólares la onza ayer, lo más bajo desde el 17 de octubre. El índice del dólar de EE.UU. de Bloomberg, una medida del dólar contra 10 monedas principales, subió a un máximo de siete semanas ayer debido al recorte de tasas de interés del Banco Central Europeo y a que los datos mostraron que EE.UU. se expandió más de lo previsto. El indicador se mantuvo estable hoy mientras Standard & Poors rebajó a Francia.

El dólar de EE.UU. subió ampliamente viernes después de que los EE.UU. creó el doble de puestos de trabajo en octubre que lo esperado por Wall Street. La economía de EE.UU. añadió 204.000 empleos el mes pasado, lo que incluyó un cierre del gobierno, que se esperaba ampliamente que pesase sobre la contratación, superando profundamente las estimaciones de 100.000 puestos de trabajo añadidos.

Con los datos de comercio de China optimistas, las cifras fuertes del PIB del segundo trimestre de los Estados Unidos y un recorte de la tasa de interés por el Banco Central Europeo, las materias primas de todo el mundo están negociándose mixtas. Tras descender hasta el punto más bajo en cinco días, el oro se recuperó del mínimo del día por la cobertura de cortos. Más temprano, el lingote cayó debido a las especulaciones de que las cifras económicas alentadoras incitarán a la Reserva Federal a reducir su programa de estímulo de 85000 millones de dólares a finales de año. Por otra parte, el apetito por activos de mayor riesgo y un rally en el índice del dólar también obligaron a los traders a mantener una actitud prudente hacia los metales preciosos.


Oro Análisis Fundamental 11 Noviembre 2013 Pronóstico » Fx Empire Network


----------



## ramsés (11 Nov 2013)

_


Marina dijo:



Hace muchos años hice unos trabajos para una de esas empresas de los sellitos... INMEDIATAMENTE supe que era una estafa... 

Pasaron muchos años hasta que la estafa salto,,, tenia certeza absoluta de que terminaria pasando...

asi que... menos lobos... 

Ir de perdonavidas es facil pero eso se demuestra en el tiempo... y muchos os vereis en aporos antes que yo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Los sellos, casualmente, son como los billetes de dinero fiat: papel coloreado. ¿Hay que bajar kilómetros para encontrar unas onzas?
Dinero en forma de billetes, es papel coloreado y con algunos trucos antifalsificación. Pero esencialmente, piénsalo, ¿cuánto cuesta, intrínsecamente, un billete de 500€?, ¿50 céntimos de € siendo generosos?. Me refiero, claro está, cuando el billete está dibujado y los sistemas de impresión a toda pastilla, o sea, por ejemplo, del billete 200 al 201.
En cambio, para una onza de oro se ha de sudar más, y cada día queda menos.
Naturalmente, soy consciente de que sueltas una Krugerrand en una caja de supermercado y la persona que cobra llama al encargado. Si el encargado sabe algo de MP paga la compra y se queda la moneda . Pero sí es cierto que para comprar algo tienes que vender MP a dinero fiat que será admitido sin ningún problema, (por eso se llama fiat, para que te fíes).

http://api.ning.com/files/Yr0kk-6XK...cy3u33CYZlDtfy7-nfGHAg8d/quemandobilletes.bmp

Quemando dinero ??? literalmente solo papel. - Singles Cordoba


----------



## Marina (11 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Los sellos, casualmente, son como los billetes de dinero fiat: papel coloreado. ¿Hay que bajar kilómetros para encontrar unas onzas?
> Dinero en forma de billetes, es papel coloreado y con algunos trucos antifalsificación. Pero esencialmente, piénsalo, ¿cuánto cuesta, intrínsecamente, un billete de 500€?, ¿50 céntimos de € siendo generosos?. Me refiero, claro está, cuando el billete está dibujado y los sistemas de impresión a toda pastilla, o sea, por ejemplo, del billete 200 al 201.
> En cambio, para una onza de oro se ha de sudar más, y cada día queda menos.
> Naturalmente, soy consciente de que sueltas una Krugerrand en una caja de supermercado y la persona que cobra llama al encargado. Si el encargado sabe algo de MP paga la compra y se queda la moneda . Pero sí es cierto que para comprar algo tienes que vender MP a dinero fiat que será admitido sin ningún problema, (por eso se llama fiat, para que te fíes).
> ...



Sin acritud, creo que la idea de economia que tienes es de parvulario, de verdad que sin acritud.

Un billete de 500 euros es una representación, igual que un papel que dice que eres español y gracias al cual puedes viajar por europa con libertad algo que no hace un marroquí, o un titulo que dice que eres medico, si es un simple papel, pero te permite trabajar de algo que sino lo tienes no puedes. 
Un billete de autobus que dice "de madrid a paris" no es un "simple" papel cuyo valor es lo que cuesta imprimirlo. Sino que ese billete de autobus representa un viaje muy costoso para la empresa que lo "emite". y si ese viaje cuesta 200 euros, un billete de 200 euros no es un simple papel sino que representa el valor de un billete de autobus que a su vez represente un asiento en un autobus que nos llevará de madrid a paris. ASÍ QUE ALGUN VALOR TENDRÁN ESOS "SIMPLES" PAPELES, sean billetes de autobus, titulo de medico, DNI o billete bancario. TIENEN EL VALOR DE LO QUE REPRESENTAN.

Dos billetes de 500 son la representacion de un mes de trabajo de un mileurista. No son simples papeles, son un mes de trabajo y son la comida de una familia durante un mes. Pero aqui algunos parece que estais en parvulario financiero.

No voy a extenderme sobre si el oro es tambien una representación de un valor, o sobre si un billete que pone que vale x oro es otra representación o no.

En todo caso una sociedad cuya moneda sea el oro/fisico no tiene ningún sentido/futuro si el oro tiene valor en si mismo. Seria volver al trueque. Te cambio un camion por 1.000 kilos de carne... o 3 kilos de oro... UN SINSENTIDO... *(la funcion del dinero es facilitar esos intercambios y lo bueno es que no tenga valor en si mismo, como no tienen ningun valor el papel del billete de autobus de madrid a paris, el valor debe estar en lo que representa y no en si mismo; pues si un billete a paris cuesta mucho fabicarlo ademas del viaje tendras que pagar la costosa fabricación el billete. si por ejemplo el viaje cuesta 10Gramos de oro y el billete está hecho en 10gramos de oro, te costaría 20 gramos de oro, por lo que es ridiculo pagar 20 gramos por un viaje que vale 10 y a cambio obtienes un billete de oro por valor de 10 mas el viaje ) *aunque algunos os guste mas la edad media y el trueque, y claro vivir como vivian en la edad media.... 

Otro asunto seria una moneda que usara el oro como referencia de su valor o patrón, que no significa que tenga oro para respaldarla.


----------



## Obi (11 Nov 2013)

Aspain11EAFI dijo:


> Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y gracias a nuestro servicio premium podemos observar como ha ido evolucionando el oro y si es verdad que no esta teniendo unos resultados muy positivos. A día de hoy se encuentra en 1.284 dólares la onza, obteniendo una caída de 3.89% y con respecto al euro la onza cae un 3.17%.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que hay otras formas de obtener rentabilidad en otros activos, deberíamos plantearnos si nos compensa apostar por el oro en estos momentos.



<style type="text/css">P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }</style> El oro que compré hace años, a 300 euros la onza, cotiza hoy a 960. ¿Cuántas inversiones, con liquidez total, han triplicado su valor, respecto al euro, en los últimos diez años? Y ¿cuántas inversiones no han producido nada o han perdido su valor, en gran parte, o totalmente? ¿Hace falta recordar lo que ha ocurrido con las acciones de la inmensa mayoría de los bancos y compañías de seguros de todo el mundo? <style type="text/css">P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }</style> ¿Os habéis molestado en mirar ratios comparativos del oro, hoy día, con otros valores para saber si está caro o barato? Apuesto a que no.
<style type="text/css">P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }</style>


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2013)

Lo último de Noam Chomsky...

- La Jornada: El mundo se libera de EU


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Nov 2013)

El Petroleo y Oro siguen bajistas...

Petrleo: Los cinco factores que amenazan su precio


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El Petroleo y Oro siguen bajistas...
> 
> Petrleo: Los cinco factores que amenazan su precio



Ultimamente, los distintos medios de comunicación -y que están controlados por los de siempre- nos están enviando mensajes como si viviéramos en el "País de las Maravillas"...

No hace nada se hablaba de un posible Peak en el horizonte y, repentinamente, hay abundancia de Petróleo. Y para más "inri" que EE.UU., proximamente, va a ser "autosuficiente"...

Teniendo en cuenta que si hubiera una excesiva oferta y una escasa demanda, ya que la Economía mundial está como mínimo "estancada", los precios del Petróleo debieran estar bastante más abajo y no lo están...

No, hoy en día vivimos en un mundo en que las noticias no se deben aceptar como si tal cosa, muy al contrario hay que "cuestionarlas", porque hay algo muy evidente: los "buenos" datos macroeconómicos no se están notando en la Microeconomía y cuyo principal exponente son nuestros "bolsillos"...


----------



## ramsés (12 Nov 2013)

_Sin acritud, creo que la idea de economia que tienes es de parvulario, de verdad que sin acritud.

Un billete de 500 euros es una representación, igual que un papel que dice que eres español y gracias al cual puedes viajar por europa con libertad algo que no hace un marroquí, o un titulo que dice que eres medico, si es un simple papel, pero te permite trabajar de algo que sino lo tienes no puedes. 
Un billete de autobus que dice "de madrid a paris" no es un "simple" papel cuyo valor es lo que cuesta imprimirlo. Sino que ese billete de autobus representa un viaje muy costoso para la empresa que lo "emite". y si ese viaje cuesta 200 euros, un billete de 200 euros no es un simple papel sino que representa el valor de un billete de autobus que a su vez represente un asiento en un autobus que nos llevará de madrid a paris. ASÍ QUE ALGUN VALOR TENDRÁN ESOS "SIMPLES" PAPELES, sean billetes de autobus, titulo de medico, DNI o billete bancario. TIENEN EL VALOR DE LO QUE REPRESENTAN._

Tienes razón en lo que dices, la representación del valor de un papel o cartón. Con un billete de 500 € no son simples papeles, pues con ellos pagan mi salario y con ellos voy a un supermercados y me llevo un montón de cosas. Mi DNI o mi VISA o cualquier otra cosa son cartones o papeles con representación de otra cosa.
Tu razonamiento es muy bueno, aunque decirme que estoy en parvulario te lo puedes ahorrar, aunque sea verdad.
Pero algo sólo tiene valor si los demás, como las casas bonitas de Detroit, la gente no se cree que valgan un euro, y eso es porque los demás no quieren comprarlas. Naturalmente, en un entorno de tranquilidad económica, con la moneda europea estable, no hay inflación y por tanto lo que yo llamo papelitos coloreados son instrumentos para comprar lo que quieras, lo que no puedo hacer con oro físico, que para mí es más dinero, pero el estado decreta con qué puedo comprar y saldar deudas.


----------



## joalan (12 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Sin acritud, creo que la idea de economia que tienes es de parvulario, de verdad que sin acritud.
> 
> Un billete de 500 euros es una representación, igual que un papel que dice que eres español y gracias al cual puedes viajar por europa con libertad algo que no hace un marroquí, o un titulo que dice que eres medico, si es un simple papel, pero te permite trabajar de algo que sino lo tienes no puedes.
> Un billete de autobus que dice "de madrid a paris" no es un "simple" papel cuyo valor es lo que cuesta imprimirlo. Sino que ese billete de autobus representa un viaje muy costoso para la empresa que lo "emite". y si ese viaje cuesta 200 euros, un billete de 200 euros no es un simple papel sino que representa el valor de un billete de autobus que a su vez represente un asiento en un autobus que nos llevará de madrid a paris. ASÍ QUE ALGUN VALOR TENDRÁN ESOS "SIMPLES" PAPELES, sean billetes de autobus, titulo de medico, DNI o billete bancario. TIENEN EL VALOR DE LO QUE REPRESENTAN.
> ...



Tú mismo te contestas, tienen el valor de lo que representan. Ese billete de autobús que pones como ejemplo, no es más que un contrato, es decir, la promesa por escrito de que esa empresa cumplirá su palabra. El valor de ese billete está, pues, supeditado a la credibilidad de la empresa que lo emite. No tiene el mismo valor si lo emite una empresa saneada, bien gestionada y con gente honesta y responsable al frente, que si lo emite una empresa quebrada y dirigida por mangantes sin escrúpulos, que venden más billetes que asientos tiene el autobús. Probablemente quien compre el bilete de esa empresa quebrada de mangantes, si llega a saberlo, quiera deshacerse de él y buscar otro en una empresa más fiable, ante el miedo de que la empresa quebrada sea incapaz de cumplir con su promesa.
Del mismo modo, no confiarás igual en un médico cuyo título ha expedido Harvard, que en un médico cuyo título ha expedido la Universidad de Villaconejos de Abajo.

Eso le pasa al dinero fiat ahora, que no entraré en el debate de si es malo _per se_ o no, pero está claro que está respaldado por un sistema político y financiero que se está demostrando que controlan unos trileros sin escrúpulos que cambian las reglas del juego a mitad del partido según les conviene. Eso hace que algunos desconfíen de él, y busquen respaldo en bienes en principio menos manipulables, o más tangibles, y no basados en meras promesas de políticos y financieros corruptos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Nov 2013)

Los papeles no tienen "el valor que representan", tienen el valor que se les quiera dar basado en hasta que punto "representan a lo que representan".

La "cosa" siempre valdrá mas que la "representación de la cosa". Y para hablar con mas propiedad, se deberia sustituir la palabra "representar" por "certificar", ya que no hablamos de simbolismo sino de "garantias" que tienen el valor de la entidad que lo garantiza.

En resumen, el billete de autobus no representa un transporte en autobus, sino que certifica el derecho a realizar dicho transporte, si la credibilidad de la empresa que certifica el billete es alta el valor del billete se acercará mucho al valor de la realización del transporte, si la empresa de transportes está a punto de quebrar, el valor del billete será muy inferior al del transporte real.

Cuando hablamos despectivamente de los "papelitos" no es porque no entendamos su valor "certificativo", sino precisamente porqué lo entendemos perfectamente, mas que la mayoria de ciudadanos que creen que los "papelitos" tienen valor intrínseco.

Edito: joalan, no había visto tu respuesta, hemos argumentado el mismo punto "que el valor del certificado depende de la credibilidad de la entidad certificadora"...


----------



## ramsés (12 Nov 2013)

Marina, Joalán, estudiante tesorero, para mí todos tenéis razón, y es que mi formación es en otra materia, no en economía.
Fernando, pon orden y concierto a esta disyuntiva: Los papeles de colores representan poder adquisitivo, pero porque lo mandan los poderosos, no?
Ya puse en el post 2006 dos enlaces, uno de ellos se ve a una mujer quemando billetes, pues no tienen valor.
Marina: Si un estado entra en guerra, y necesita mucho dinero, lo único que tiene que hacer es imprimir más billetes. Si fuera oro lo único que representa el dinero, junto con la plata, no entraría nadie en guerras.
El Instituto Juan de Mariana nos podría aportar algo de luz al respecto.
Instituto Juan de Mariana: Dinero y sistemas financieros


----------



## joalan (12 Nov 2013)

Ramsés, yo formación económica la justita, la poca historia económica que estudié en la Facultad de Historia y poco más, así que no pretendo sentar cátedra, sólo doy mi opinión de marca blanca. Sí te digo que el oro y la plata han sido el único dinero durante milenios, y guerrear es más viejo que andar a pie. Cosas de la naturaleza humana, más que del dinero fiat o no fiat.


----------



## ramsés (12 Nov 2013)

_


joalan dijo:



Ramsés, yo formación económica la justita, la poca historia económica que estudié en la Facultad de Historia y poco más, así que no pretendo sentar cátedra, sólo doy mi opinión de marca blanca. Sí te digo que el oro y la plata han sido el único dinero durante milenios, y guerrear es más viejo que andar a pie. Cosas de la naturaleza humana, más que del dinero fiat o no fiat.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Antes las guerras eran con espadas y lanzas, caballos y armaduras, ahora las guerras se hacen con alta tecnología, y se ganan desde el aire, la infantería de tierra sólo da un paseo, bien equipada, pero cuando ya el país está en ruinas, guerrear con cañas en la mano es más viejo que andar a pie, guerrear con bombas atómicas tiene unos 70 años, y matan decenas de miles de personas en un segundo.
Por supuesto, para las guerras modernas se necesita mucho dinero, sólo hay que ver un portaaviones o un avión de guerra muy cerca para ver que ahora gana la guerra el más rico, antes el más fuerte.


----------



## Marina (12 Nov 2013)

Ramsés.. disculpa el tono.. pero como veras la gente es muy agresiva... 

Tampoco es cierto q si un gobierno imprime billetes el dinero pierda valor... 
Pues cuanto más imprime mas tiene q pagar por el dinero.. hubo años en los q España pagaba el 20% de interes... y las hipotecas pagaban un 25... 
Cierto q el dinero perzia valof pero para compensar eso habia q pagar mucho mas q lo perdido. 

Respecto del euro... lo q esta claro es q hace 4 años 100.000 euros eran medio piso y ahora son in piso entero por tanto a duplicado su valor aun sin intereses... 

Y respecto de los salarios el euro ha subido un 25%. 


Creo q hay muchos terminos q algunos manejais a medias solo para q salga lo q quereis

No veo esos pelicros en el euro.. 
Lo q si es posible es un corralito a la griega


Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y300-0100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Marina, Joalán, estudiante tesorero, para mí todos tenéis razón, y es que mi formación es en otra materia, no en economía.
> Fernando, pon orden y concierto a esta disyuntiva: Los papeles de colores representan poder adquisitivo, pero porque lo mandan los poderosos, no?
> Ya puse en el post 2006 dos enlaces, uno de ellos se ve a una mujer quemando billetes, pues no tienen valor.
> Marina: Si un estado entra en guerra, y necesita mucho dinero, lo único que tiene que hacer es imprimir más billetes. Si fuera oro lo único que representa el dinero, junto con la plata, no entraría nadie en guerras.
> ...



Hola, ramsés: Bueno, yo soy un simple "aficionado" a la Economía, aunque tengo formación al respecto, y por tanto expreso mí opinión, al igual que cualquiera, y sin ningún animo de sentar "cátedra"...

Mira, ramsés, en el momento que se abandonaron los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, en 1971, por parte de la Administración Nixon, el "dinero" paso a ser controlado por unas "familias" muy concretas y que a su vez controlan la FED, por tanto, tienes toda la razón en lo que apuntas. Dejo este enlace al respecto: - About the IMF: History: The end of the Bretton Woods System (1972–81)

Efectivamente, cuando sucede una Hiperinflación el "dinero" puede servir para encender una estufa. No hace falta irse a la República de Weimar, pues muchos foreros argentinos saben lo que estoy diciendo. Lo mismo pasa en las guerras civiles, donde el dinero del bando perdedor pasa a valer nada...

No hace falta una guerra para imprimir dinero de la nada, puesto que mantener la maquinaría de guerra actual ya implica que se esté imprimiendo a lo bestia, especialmente por parte de los EE.UU. Y las guerras no se hacen sólo por dinero, sino que hoy en día tienen más que ver con cuestiones de carácter geopolítico y que también van muy unidas al control de las diferentes materias primas, sobre todo energéticas.

En cuestiones militares, ramsés, sí que "patinas" un poco. La guerra, y el modo de hacerla, tampoco ha cambiado tanto en el tiempo. Está claro que hoy hay una fuerte componente tecnológica, pero como tengo un pasado militar, habiendo pertenecido a las unidades acorazadas -las más elitistas- de Infantería, te diré que un territorio sólo puede controlarse efectivamente con ese tipo de armas, sino porqué se invadió Irak o Afganistán, por citar unos ejemplos recientes. Muy probablemente ese sea el principal motivo por el que todavía no ha habido otra guerra mundial, porque supongamos que una potencia vence y la pregunta del millón: ¿Cómo va a controlar adecuadamente el territorio enemigo vencido? Es una simple cuestión de extensión geográfica y de medios, y ya vemos como Afganistán se les ha "atragantado" a los EE.UU/OTAN... Por tanto, controlar Rusia y China sería totalmente imposible, así que el día que decidan hacer otra guerra mundial ya saben que tienen que ir hacia la destrucción absoluta...

Bueno, he leído un comentario en el hilo, que en esta ocasión estaba argumentado, pero que me ha hecho "sonreír": el Euro va de puta madre, está "robusto", pero no descarta un Corralito en España, lo que me hace pensar que tampoco en Portugal, Irlanda, etc. ¿Manda huevos! Menuda "solidez" que habría en la zona Euro...

Dejo un par de enlaces que complementan este comentario:

- El grave error de Draghi en un solo gráfico - Blogs de Valor Añadido

- El precipicio fiscal americano

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (12 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes/noches...

ya ví que la tendencia del oro era bajista al cambio actual ( enlace de análisis técnico) sin embargo me tiene alucinado la bajada de 35$ en escasos 4 días...

Alguien sabe de algun papelero del oro que ande para arriba y para abajo con sus contratos? Desde luego que no entiendo absolutamente nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2013)

Hola, Morsa: Pues me parece que la presión bajista va a continuar... Te dejo un enlace a este respecto y que se ha editado hace escasas horas, por tanto es muy reciente.

- Gold Mining ETFs in Trouble Again - Yahoo Finance

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Nov 2013)

En una reunión con sus colaboradores más cercanos, el fundador y actual presidente de la mayor compañía minera de oro del mundo Barrick Gold, Peter Munk, ha anunciado su intención de no presentarse a la reelección como presidente en la próxima Junta General de Accionistas que tendrá lugar en la primavera de 2014.

Peter Munk, de 86 años de edad, es un reputado empresario canadiense de origen húngaro, el cual construyó todo un imperio empresarial de la nada en torno a Barrick Gold, colocándola como la primera minera mundial de oro en producción y suministro. Sin embargo, en los últimos meses, la presión de los inversores se ha redoblado para forzar la retirada de Munk por su avanzada edad. Además, en los últimos meses los resultados empresariales no son positivos por la caída a la mitad de su capitalización bursátil provocada por la caída del precio del oro.


Peter Munk dimitirá como presidente de la minera de oro Barrick Gold OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Nov 2013)

clapham dijo:


> Cuando el mercado sea libre *una onza de oro valdra su peso en oro*



Es difícil quedarse con solo una de tus frase, habria tanto para decir, pero si tengo que elegir me quedo con esta , de la que deduzco que el mercado YA es libre. 

La verdad es que cuando no insultas tus textos hacen sonreír...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Nov 2013)

Según informaciones de Albert L. H. Cheng, director gerente para Extremo Oriente del World Gold Council (Consejo Mundial del Oro), a lo largo de toda la historia de la humanidad, se estima que se han extraído 163.000 toneladas de oro. Apuntó además que 83.600 toneladas habían sido empleadas en joyería y aproximadamente 27.300 toneladas para lingotes o monedas de inversión. Las reservas oficiales de los bancos centrales e instituciones ascienden a 28.700 toneladas y 19.700 toneladas se habrían utilizado en usos industriales.


Panorama numismtico, Noticias, Al oro le quedan 10 años de extracciones


----------



## atom ant (13 Nov 2013)

clapham dijo:


> Ultimamente no posteo mucho porque estoy inmerso en un proceso cuantico de des-personalizacion sub-atomica  y eso
> consume mucha energia . en fin ...
> Hace 1 ano yo no sabia que era el Sistema de Reserva Fraccional , ni el cash flow , ni siquiera cuanto pesaba una onza troy ( 31.1 g )
> Ni conocia del bitcoin , ni de Kiyosaki .
> ...




jeje... hoy en día aplicamos a las mercancías físicas propiedades cuánticas como la de estar en varios sitios a la vez


----------



## Parri (13 Nov 2013)

Ojito hoy el volumen de la negociación en la plata, es muy significativo.

Con alta probabilidad estamos cerca del doble suelo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Ojito hoy el volumen de la negociación en la plata, es muy significativo.
> 
> Con alta probabilidad estamos cerca del doble suelo.



Algun enlace o grafico ?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2013)

Dejo un enlace que puede parecer un off-topic, pero para mí no lo es... A veces un mejor conocimiento de la situación económica, del cumplimiento de algunas "predicciones" formuladas en el pasado -por no decir, "antiguas"-, de la "manipulación" constante por parte del mundo político-financiero, etc. ¿Qué tiene que ver ello con la evolución del precio del Oro? Pues, mucho más de lo que la gente piensa, bueno se ve más claro cuando se "piensa"...

- La estrecha mirada económica de las tijeras: desempleo, vivienda y falacias de los analistas oficiales | Colectivo Novecento


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

Un Gigantesco Cisne Negro...

- Quote Of The Day: Is Larry Fink Confused? | Zero Hedge


----------



## atom ant (15 Nov 2013)

Buenos días, Sip, esa nube que se acerca es muy negra y tiene forma de yunque...







sumado a la pirámide de población la situación es terrorífica, esta es de 2011







La cuestión es si será Japón, el oro alemán, la deuda anglosajona, una guerra o lo que fuese, aparentemente pocos años para el reset,

o quizá la singularidad 

...del infinito.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, Sip, esa nube que se acerca es muy negra y tiene forma de yunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Muy "filosófico" estás de buena mañana... Se me ha venido a la mente la frase de Victor Hugo: "Todo número es cero ante el infinito."

Sí, parece que reset o lo "innombrable"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (15 Nov 2013)

Hola Fernando, filosófico y pesimista.

día interesante hoy.


----------



## Aro (15 Nov 2013)

Cuántos años lleva Japón en ese proceso?
Podrían pasarse el resto de los países un número similar de años hasta alcanzar la deuda que tiene Japón?


----------



## atom ant (15 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Cuántos años lleva Japón en ese proceso?
> Podrían pasarse el resto de los países un número similar de años hasta alcanzar la deuda que tiene Japón?



hace pocos meses el ministro de economía de Japón pedía directamente a los ancianos que se muriesen de una vez, osea. y habrá quien se autoeutanasie por patriotismo... en países muy nacionalistas donde sus ciudadanos compren la deuda, quizá podría llegar a niveles tan escandalosos


----------



## Parri (15 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Algun enlace o grafico ?
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días forever.

No puedo poner los gráficos porque tendría que pedir permiso a los graficadores pero el volumen fue el mas alto de octubre y noviembre además de un clarísimo triple suelo en diario.

De los años que llevo estudiando análisis técnico la combinación de las 2 cosas es la señal mas fuerte de subida.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

Hola, Aro: Tú pregunta no se puede responder y a la misma lo hará el tiempo. Sabía que la deuda japonesa era monstruosa, pero viendo el gráfico uno se queda "helado" y también se "sonríe" de la hipocresía que nos rodea, así vemos que un alumno "aventajado", en este caso Alemania, nos pide e impone fuertes medidas de austeridad y no parece que ellos estén muy lejos de la "quema". Lo dicho, quita o lo "otro"...

Respecto a lo que preguntas sobre el Japón, te dejo un enlace donde viene bien explicado y también el porqué del "pesimismo" mío y de atom ant...

- Las décadas perdidas de Japón | Colectivo Burbuja

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Buenos días forever.
> 
> No puedo poner los gráficos porque tendría que pedir permiso a los graficadores pero el volumen fue el mas alto de octubre y noviembre además de un clarísimo triple suelo en diario.
> 
> De los años que llevo estudiando análisis técnico la combinación de las 2 cosas es la señal mas fuerte de subida.



Entendido

Gran explicacion

Saludos

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 09:19 ----------




Aro dijo:


> Cuántos años lleva Japón en ese proceso?
> Podrían pasarse el resto de los países un número similar de años hasta alcanzar la deuda que tiene Japón?



Lleva muchos años y lo que les queda

El Yen controlado

Paro inferior al 4 por 100

El Banco Central manejando tipos del 0,10

Terremotos

Maremotos

Nucleares

Seguro que tienen Oro...mas de lo que nos pensamos

...Pero en el fondo no azota la crisis, ni por asomo como en Europa.

¿ Cual es la manera correcta...Europa o Japon ?...

La nuestra la del ciudadano protegernos...con oro.


----------



## fff (15 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es difícil quedarse con solo una de tus frase, habria tanto para decir, pero si tengo que elegir me quedo con esta , de la que deduzco que el mercado YA es libre.
> 
> La verdad es que cuando no insultas tus textos hacen sonreír...



Hombre... supongo que lo que queria decir es* cuando una onza de oro valga su precio real *


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2013)

fff dijo:


> Hombre... supongo que lo que queria decir es* cuando una onza de oro valga su precio real *



Si, lo imagino, pero tengo tendencia a las interpretaciones literales, y leer la frase hecha de "vale su peso en oro" aplicada a una onza de oro me resultó muy gracioso (redundante, recursivo, tautológico, ...)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

La clásica "ambigüedad" china... Y algunos todavía son tan ingenuos como para pensar en "cambios" procedentes de ese país... Para ir a peor, mejor que nos quedamos como estamos...

- Rebelion. El enigma del mercado en China


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2013)

¿Hacia una "Guerra Civil Monetaria" dentro de la UE?

- ECB ready to print, Germany ready to scream – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Nov 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, Sip, esa nube que se acerca es muy negra y tiene forma de yunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las tendencias son a un guerra, Ojalá que no esté en lo cierto...


----------



## Parri (16 Nov 2013)

Todo indica que la plata ya ha tocado fondo y debería empezar a subir. Por lo menos es lo que interpreto yo en el gráfico. Hay muchas señales técnicas que lo certifican. 

Espero no equivocarme en el análisis pero si hay alguien que ve lo mismo por A.T. o discrepa sus comentarios son bienvenidos.


----------



## ramsés (16 Nov 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Las tendencias son a un guerra, Ojalá que no esté en lo cierto...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
¿Por qué crees que habrá una guerra? ¿En qué sitio?


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> ¿Por qué crees que habrá una guerra? ¿En qué sitio?



Tensiones sociopolíticas que se estan aplazando que no anulando por la crisis mundial, incido ojala este equivocado, el lugar...da lo mismo, podría afectar a todas las naciones.

Por cierto ramses, disfruta del oro y abstraete de las cotizaciones

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (16 Nov 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Tensiones sociopolíticas que se estan aplazando que no anulando por la crisis mundial, incido ojala este equivocado, el lugar...da lo mismo, podría afectar a todas las naciones.

Por cierto ramses, disfruta del oro y abstraete de las cotizaciones

Saludos

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Este último consejo no lo entiendo.
En cuanto a la guerra, creo que fue Fernando el que nos dijo que hay hace tiempo portaaviones de USA (¿quién si no?), en las cercanías del estrecho de Ormuz.
Una zona que dejaría sin petróleo a medio mundo, en caso de colapsarlo Irán.
A mí me parece que no hemos entrado en guerra por Barak Obama.
En serio, un petrolero de los anteriores Bush y ya habría empezado la guerra.
Pero, volvamos al principio, Oro y Plata forever, ¿por qué tengo que disfrutar del oro y no mirar las cotizaciones?
Me parece que tengo que abstraerme de este foro mismo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Este último consejo no lo entiendo.
> En cuanto a la guerra, creo que fue Fernando el que nos dijo que hay hace tiempo portaaviones de USA (¿quién si no?), en las cercanías del estrecho de Ormuz.
> Una zona que dejaría sin petróleo a medio mundo, en caso de colapsarlo Irán.
> A mí me parece que no hemos entrado en guerra por Barak Obama.
> ...



No es un consejo, no tienes que dejar de ver o escribir en los hilos, disfrutemos de nuestro oro, de nuestras colecciones mayores o menores, monedas o lingotes...somos afortunados, tenemos el mejor valor para dejar en herencia o para caso de necesidad...si la cotizacion baja a comprar que sube...sube tu autoestima y tu valor, el oro siempre gana, recuerda eres un afortunado.

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (16 Nov 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



No es un consejo, no tienes que dejar de ver o escribir en los hilos, disfrutemos de nuestro oro, de nuestras colecciones mayores o menores, monedas o lingotes...somos afortunados, tenemos el mejor valor para dejar en herencia o para caso de necesidad...si la cotizacion baja a comprar que sube...sube tu autoestima y tu valor, el oro siempre gana, recuerda eres un afortunado.

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
¿Y tú no lo eres?
¿Quién te ha dicho que tengo oro, o colecciones?
¿Quién te ha dicho que tengo dinero para comprar por mucho que baje?
¿Quién te ha dicho que tengo que dejar en herencia ni un calcetín?
ME parece que me estoy volviendo paranoico.


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Todo indica que la plata ya ha tocado fondo y debería empezar a subir. Por lo menos es lo que interpreto yo en el gráfico. Hay muchas señales técnicas que lo certifican.
> 
> Espero no equivocarme en el análisis pero si hay alguien que ve lo mismo por A.T. o discrepa sus comentarios son bienvenidos.



Aparentemente está en zona de soportes importantes y tal pero el martes se descolgó de la directriz alcista desde julio y no la veo fuelle ni para pullbackear.
Personalmente la veo en 1-2 meses a 18$.

el colorao lo veo mejor y podría llegar al 1350 maomeno. aunque el viernes no me aclaró la situación, desde luego.

... en mi humilde opinión


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> ¿Y tú no lo eres?
> ¿Quién te ha dicho que tengo oro, o colecciones?
> ...



Si lo soy
Nadie me lo dijo
No me consta
No lo se

Paranoico lo creo, pero no lo tomes a mal

Saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Este último consejo no lo entiendo.
> En cuanto a la guerra, creo que fue Fernando el que nos dijo que hay hace tiempo portaaviones de USA (¿quién si no?), en las cercanías del estrecho de Ormuz.
> Una zona que dejaría sin petróleo a medio mundo, en caso de colapsarlo Irán.
> A mí me parece que no hemos entrado en guerra por Barak Obama.
> ...



Hola, ramsés: Sin animo de "entrometerme", pienso que tanto tú como oro y plata forever deberíais dejar de lado vuestra ¿"discusión"? Creo que viene producida por un malentendido, puesto que a veces oro y plata forever opina un poco "alegremente", pero sin mala intención, y tú quizás tienes una problemática personal que no se ajusta a su comentario.

ramsés, respecto a la presencia estadounidense en el Golfo Pérsico, te diré que en Bahrein tiene su base la V Flota y de cuya composición dejo un enlace: - http://www.cusne.navy.mil/taskforces.html

De todas formas, los Estados Unidos suelen mover sus portaaviones en función de la "presión" que desean ejercer. Desconozco ahora mismo los portaaviones que tienen allí, aunque me parece que hay dos. Sin embargo, el pasado verano llegaron a tener aparte de la V Flota permanente, a los portaaviones USS Enterprise, USS Dwight Eisenhower, USS Abraham Lincoln, USS John Stennis. Teniendo en cuenta que cada portaaviones cuenta con un fuerte "acompañamiento" de otros buques, es muy fácil hacerse la idea de la gran cantidad de navíos de guerra que hubo en aquella zona y lo "cerca" que se estuvo de algo bastante "serio"...

Yo no sé si habrá guerra mundial en el futuro, pero todo apunta a que sí, aunque puede que aún quede algún tiempo para ello. Y, ramsés, te recuerdo que la decisión de ir a la guerra suelen tomarla muy pocas personas y siempre pertenecientes a grupos de presión muy concretos.

En cuanto a tu opinión sobre Obama discrepo mucho, pues pienso que es un lobo con piel de cordero y, además, ese tipo ha sido "fabricado" y colocado en la Presidencia de los EE.UU. por los que algunos conocemos como el Nuevo Orden Mundial, pero claro esa es una simple "apreciación" personal...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2013 at 00:22 ----------

- http://www.cusncnavy.mil/taskforces.html

---------- Post added 17-nov-2013 at 00:23 ----------

A ver si ahora: - Commander, U.S. 5th Fleet / Naval Forces U.S. Central Command


----------



## Marina (17 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Las tendencias son a un guerra, Ojalá que no esté en lo cierto...



Aquí se lee lee cada cosa...
Tanto erudito junto tiene que estallar por algun sitio... no me extrañaria una guerra mundial...


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Aquí se lee lee cada cosa...
> Tanto erudito junto tiene que estallar por algun sitio... no me extrañaria una guerra mundial...



Lee lee...con que lea una vez basta, revise ortograficamente y la sintaxis de lo que puso en su ultima intervención...erudito...:XX:


----------



## Marina (17 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Lee lee...con que lea una vez basta, revise ortograficamente y la sintaxis de lo que puso en su ultima intervención...erudito...:XX:



Te explico, el que hablaba de ortografía no era yo (que a estas alturas para mi no tienen ninguna importancia). Solo le di un rapapolvo por cretino. 
y veo que te pasa como a él, me criticas y no pones tilde a "ortográficamente" ni a "última" 

Los que en los foros ante un argumento saltan con lo de "te falta una tilde ignorante" o "pusiste dos letras repetidas", son unos cretinos que no tienen argumentos.
Los peores son los que además en el mismo texto cometen errores sintáctico/ortotipográficos de bulto. (ya es el colmo)


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Te explico, el que hablaba de ortografía no era yo (que a estas alturas para mi no tienen ninguna importancia). Solo le di un rapapolvo por cretino.
> y veo que te pasa como a él, me criticas y no pones tilde a "ortográficamente" ni a "última"
> 
> Los que en los foros ante un argumento saltan con lo de "te falta una tilde ignorante" o "pusiste dos letras repetidas", son unos cretinos que no tienen argumentos.
> Los peores son los que además en el mismo texto cometen errores sintáctico/ortotipográficos de bulto. (ya es el colmo)



Es lo que tiene el oro y el android, no es para todos los paladares...y no insultes, eso no es de tu nivel...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2013)

¿Nivel? Hombre, oro y plata forever... Mira lo que sobre estos "elementos" dijo D. José Luís Rodríguez Jiménez: "La sabiduría de los auténticos genios se manifiesta con tanta franqueza, sencillez y generosidad, que el CRETINO SABELOTODO la suele confundir con la mera ingenuidad."

Saludos.


----------



## Nómada65 (17 Nov 2013)

Joer Yo mis MP no los quiero dejar a nadie, los quiero disfutar pa mi, leñe que pa eso los he sudado. Que nadie se ha preocupado por mi, diciendo "perrito que haces ahí", no tengo porque hacerlo Yo de terceros sean o no familia, amigos o uno que pasaba por allí.


----------



## makokillo (17 Nov 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Joer Yo mis MP no los quiero dejar a nadie, los quiero disfutar pa mi, leñe que pa eso los he sudado. Que nadie se ha preocupado por mi, diciendo "perrito que haces ahí", no tengo porque hacerlo Yo de terceros sean o no familia, amigos o uno que pasaba por allí.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

El problema es saber el momento exacto de "pegarle fuego" ::
Por que si piensas que deberias disfrutarlo ahora, no haria falta ni comprar los MP, simplemente te fundes los billetes y que me quiten lo bailao. El problema viene cuando quieres dejar los "horos" para asegurarte un futuro medianamente digno si las cosas vienen mal dadas. Si la cosa se pone fea seguro que los fundes pero si de momento no se va poniendo fea ¿cuando es el momento exacto de gastarlo pa no dejarlo para que otro se lo funda por tí?

That is the question, my friends


----------



## ramsés (17 Nov 2013)

Bueno, dejando a un lado mis sospechas sobre Oro y plata, teniendo en cuenta que es un forero educado (ha dado las gracias 15.360 veces cuando lleva aquí sólo unos meses) y se lo dije, volviendo al hilo.
La gente que compró más arriba de 900 $ más o menos la onza, no soltará su oro hasta que la cota esté por encima de 1.800 $, lo dijo porque sé de foreros que compraron caro, y aunque necesiten ese dinero, no piensan vender efectuando pérdidas.
Como voté arriba de este hilo, creo que el oro subirá, sobretodo si hay una guerra, y como dice "oro y plata", hay muchas tensiones para que la haya, y gorda.
Lo que quiero decir es que cuando el oro rompa los 2000 $/onza mucha gente se desprenderá de su oro y plata para realizar su sueño, como irse de este país, comprarse una casa con huerto y todo lo que una persona que lleva tiempo pensando que se va a liar parda, quiere vivir tranquilo al margen de las bombas.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (17 Nov 2013)

Bueno, dejando a un lado mis sospechas sobre Oro y plata, teniendo en cuenta que es un forero educado (ha dado las gracias 15.360 veces cuando lleva aquí sólo unos meses) y se lo dije, volviendo al hilo.
La gente que compró más arriba de 900 $ más o menos la onza, no soltará su oro hasta que la cota esté por encima de 1.800 $, lo dijo porque sé de foreros que compraron caro, y aunque necesiten ese dinero, no piensan vender efectuando pérdidas.
Como voté arriba de este hilo, creo que el oro subirá, sobretodo si hay una guerra, y como dice "oro y plata", hay muchas tensiones para que la haya, y gorda.
Lo que quiero decir es que cuando el oro rompa los 2000 $/onza mucha gente se desprenderá de su oro y plata para realizar su sueño, como irse de este país, comprarse una casa con huerto y todo lo que una persona que lleva tiempo pensando que se va a liar parda, quiere vivir tranquilo al margen de las bombas.


NO TE PARECEN MUY BARATOS LOS SUEÑOS DE LOS DEMAS?

---------- Post added 17-nov-2013 at 16:23 ----------

Entre 2500 y 3000 es mi perspectiva para el oro en los próximos cinco años. 

Saludos y a disfrutar de la vida, al fin y al cabo los q compramos metales es pq tenemos ahorro.


----------



## ramsés (17 Nov 2013)

Lo que quiero decir es que cuando el oro rompa los 2000 $/onza mucha gente se desprenderá de su oro y plata para realizar su sueño, como irse de este país, comprarse una casa con huerto y todo lo que una persona que lleva tiempo pensando que se va a liar parda, quiere vivir tranquilo al margen de las bombas.


_NO TE PARECEN MUY BARATOS LOS SUEÑOS DE LOS DEMAS?_
No, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta de que la gente puede vivir sin oro.
Hay necesidades más primordiales, lo que pasa es que el oro las puede obtener.
No creo que el oro crezca hasta el infinito, pues esa era la premisa de los vendedores de pisos hasta el 2010, cuando empezaron a caer, y entonces habríamos desaprovechado la lección de estos últimos años:
Puede haber una burbuja sobre los metales preciados.

A menos de que tu pregunta sólo era cínica.

PD: Me parece que los informes Kalandraka señalaban una bajada antes del 2010. He puesto ese año porque entonces era más que evidente. Lo que no imaginaba era la ola destructora que ha arrastrado con justos y pecadores, cuando muchos no teníamos ninguna culpa de la especulación.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Puede haber una burbuja sobre los metales preciados.



Dudo que no haya metalero que no tenga muy claro que habrá burbuja, en diversas ocasiones se ha discutido que señales o ratios o valoraciones permitirán detectarla y marcar el momento en que habrá que cambiar los metales por otros bienes. Es decir, si como se espera, las cosas van medianamente mal, habrá burbuja y habrá que salirse. Pero si las cosas van realmente mal, el oro se utilizará para sobrevivir unos años mas.



ramsés dijo:


> PD: Me parece que los informes Kalandraka señalaban una bajada antes del 2010. He puesto ese año porque entonces era más que evidente. *Lo que no imaginaba era la ola destructora que ha arrastrado con justos y pecadores, cuando muchos no teníamos ninguna culpa de la especulación*.



Esa es la otra lección, los gobiernos no están para hacer justicia, sino para salvar el culo y, en el mejor de los casos, hacer populismo para contentar a la mayoría de la población. Así que es previsible que, una vez mas, las cigarras se salvarán y las hormigas pringarán: quitas, condenación de deuda, confiscaciones de patrimonio, ... Es en esos escenarios de que las hormigas sean el "enemigo número uno" en que las propiedades de los metales brillaran.


----------



## ramsés (17 Nov 2013)

_Esa es la otra lección, los gobiernos no están para hacer justicia, sino para salvar el culo y, en el mejor de los casos, hacer populismo para contentar a la mayoría de la población. Así que es previsible que, una vez mas, las cigarras se salvarán y las hormigas pringarán: quitas, condenación de deuda, confiscaciones de patrimonio, ... Es en esos escenarios de que las hormigas sean el "enemigo número uno" en que las propiedades de los metales brillaran.[/QUOTE]
_

Creo que hay un minipaís en los confines de Europa que tiene a banqueros y vendedores de pisos en la cárcel: Islandia.
Pero me parece que eso es imposible aquí, los políticos de aquí lo tienen todo más atado como para que la chusma hagan aquí como en la Revolución Francesa, que hasta Robespierre y el Rey de Francia fueron pasados por cuchillo.
Bueno, eso es una fantasía propia de algún hilo mad-maxista.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Creo que fue Julio Verne quien dijo: "Todo lo que una persona puede imaginar, otras pueden hacerlo realidad." Y eso ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia humana y la Revolución Francesa fue un episodio más de lo que estoy comentando.

Todo proceso lleva su tiempo, pero al final la gente cuando pierde la paciencia, pasa del pensamiento a la acción. Mientras, algunos ya "afilan" sus cuchillos...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (17 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Desconozco ahora mismo los portaaviones que tienen allí, aunque me parece que hay dos. Sin embargo, el pasado verano llegaron a tener aparte de la V Flota permanente, a los portaaviones USS Enterprise, USS Dwight Eisenhower, USS Abraham Lincoln, USS John Stennis. Teniendo en cuenta que cada portaaviones cuenta con un fuerte "acompañamiento" de otros buques, es muy fácil hacerse la idea de la gran cantidad de navíos de guerra que hubo en aquella zona y lo "cerca" que se estuvo de algo bastante "serio"...




Fernando, hace poco he visto un mapa de las naves que están la zona cercana a Siria... si lo buscas es posible que te sorprendas. Creo que está la opción de que la distensión militar ha sido más mediática que real.






ramsés dijo:


> Bueno, dejando a un lado mis sospechas sobre Oro y plata, teniendo en cuenta que es un forero educado (ha dado las gracias 15.360 veces



Se agradece el buen humor


----------



## ramsés (18 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Fernando, hace poco he visto un mapa de las naves que están la zona cercana a Siria... si lo buscas es posible que te sorprendas. Creo que está la opción de que la distensión militar ha sido más mediática que real.
> 
> ¿Podrías poner un link?, aunque sea por mensaje privado


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Fernando, hace poco he visto un mapa de las naves que están la zona cercana a Siria... si lo buscas es posible que te sorprendas. Creo que está la opción de que la distensión militar ha sido más mediática que real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Aro: Pues, no, no me sorprende... Hace meses ya escribí unos comentarios sobre el conflicto de Siria, algunos de los cuáles están editados en Burbuja.info.

Por otro lado, aunque suelo escribir más sobre los MP, estoy bastante más "especializado" en los temas militares y en la Geopolítica.

Aro, en el Mediterráneo no es nada extraño una fuerte presencia naval militar de las distintas potencias. Hay muchas razones, pero con ver los "cuellos de botella" que hay en el Canal de Suez y el Estrecho de Gibraltar...

Luego, EE.UU. tiene su V Flota para "controlar" el Mediterráneo. Ver enlace adjunto: - Commander, U.S. 5th Fleet / Naval Forces U.S. Central Command Por su parte, la única base militar de Rusia en el extranjero se encuentra en la base naval de Tartus, precisamente en Siria.

Sobre el mapa al que haces referencia, dejo un enlace sobre este particular y que es bastante reciente, aunque actualmente hay más unidades navales de las que se ven en dicho mapa: - Análisis Militares: septiembre 2013

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 08:18 ----------

En el último enlace, a la derecha de la página web, clickar en "Unidades navales Rusas, Estadounidenses, Alemanas..."


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Pues, no, no me sorprende... Hace meses ya escribí unos comentarios sobre el conflicto de Siria, algunos de los cuáles están editados en Burbuja.info.
> 
> Por otro lado, aunque suelo escribir más sobre los MP, estoy bastante más "especializado" en los temas militares y en la Geopolítica.
> 
> ...



La próxima guerra.: siria

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 09:49 ----------

Las exportaciones e importaciones de oro en Suiza juegan un papel crucial en la expansión del mercado en Asia. Suiza es el punto intermedio del canal Occidente-Oriente por el que circula el oro físico procedente de Londres. Su importancia no está determinada por motivos geográficos. Es el país donde operan las cuatro mayores refinerías de oro del mundo: Metalor, PAMP, Argor-Heraeus y Valcambi. Estas refinerías copan el 70% del mercado mundial del refino y son los mayores distribuidores de todo el mundo.

En el tercer trimestre de 2013, Suiza ha exportado 680 toneladas de oro y ha importado 808 toneladas. En términos anuales, de enero a octubre las exportaciones acumuladas ascienden a 2.184 toneladas y las importaciones, 2.420 toneladas. Este récord de comercio exterior de Suiza refuerza su importancia en el mercado mundial y genera sinergias positivas hacia otras industrias como la relojería o la joyería nacionales.


Las exportaciones e importaciones de oro de Suiza al mercado asiático OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]En el último enlace, a la derecha de la página web, clickar en "Unidades navales Rusas, Estadounidenses, Alemanas..."



:8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (18 Nov 2013)

NO TE PARECEN MUY BARATOS LOS SUEÑOS DE LOS DEMAS?
No, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta de que la gente puede vivir sin oro.
Hay necesidades más primordiales, lo que pasa es que el oro las puede obtener.
No creo que el oro crezca hasta el infinito, pues esa era la premisa de los vendedores de pisos hasta el 2010, cuando empezaron a caer, y entonces habríamos desaprovechado la lección de estos últimos años:
Puede haber una burbuja sobre los metales preciados.

A menos de que tu pregunta sólo era cínica.


No se a q tipo de cinismo te refieres cuando te formulo la pregunta, en ambas acepciones te diré q no. En todo caso cinismo el tuyo, sin acritud, cuando dices:
“La gente que compró más arriba de 900 $ más o menos la onza, no soltará su oro hasta que la cota esté por encima de 1.800 $” (PARA REALIZAR SU SUEÑO)
Para q entiendas por dónde iba, tendríamos q utilizar las tablas de multiplicar por las oz invertidas en el seguro y sondear lo burbujeados q están los activos cambiables por oz (esos foreros tienen 5 oz o 500?). Los q andamos por este hilo lo sabemos y por ende tú: hoy lo q realmente está barato es el oro en relación con el precio del resto de activos, y para realizar “sueños”, sin ser cínico, hay q multiplicar por más del doble y estar fuertemente asegurado. O piensas q quién tiene oro para realizar sus “sueños” con un margen (plusvalías) de 1000 usd, no tiene parte de sus sueños realizados? Los otros necesitarían lo q tú niegas, q la oz volara hacia el infinito.




Pd. La gente puede vivir sin oro? ¡No me digas Ramsés! Si la gente vive, siendo privilegiados, con un sueldo justito, a quién le recuerdas q se puede vivir sin oro? ES DE CAJON.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2013)

Interesante articulo de opinión sobre las "Teorías Conspirativas"...

- Rebelion. ¿Teorías conspirativas? Nadie supera a la elite de Occidente


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2013)

Uno que no es precisamente "optimista"...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Emerging Market "Fragile Five" Currency Crisis Coming Up; Saxo Bank on Property and Equity Bubbles in Asia and Emerging Markets


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2013)

Hasta qué punto estamos "controlados" y hasta en lo que no "caemos"...

- Las todopoderosas compañías que controlan el consumo mundial

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 20:18 ----------

Un "ejemplo" de hacia donde va a "evolucionar" la "protección pública"...

- http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/111637-nuevo-uniforme-fuerzas-taiwan-terror


----------



## Morsa (19 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hasta qué punto estamos "controlados" y hasta en lo que no "caemos"...
> 
> - Las todopoderosas compañías que controlan el consumo mundial




Kraft ahora es Mondelez International, con sede en Ginebra. Y en España Procter and Gamble se acaba de comer receientemente a Arbora Ausonia, que tienen marcas como Dodot, Evax, tampax... y hace unos años las cifras de EBIT era de doble dígito en porcentaje sobre cifra de negocio. 

En este diagrama ( que ya es un poco viejo) me falta Reckitt Benckisser, con marcas globales como Kalia, Finish, vanish, Durex...

Our brands - Reckitt Benckiser (RB)



fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 20:18 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Un "ejemplo" de hacia donde va a "evolucionar" la "protección pública"...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2013)

Uno de los muchos "motivos" de la presencia de EE.UU./OTAN en Afganistán...

- Rebelion. Afganistán, el reino del opio


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Nov 2013)

Oro Pronóstico 20 Noviembre 2013 Análisis Técnico


Oro Pronóstico 20 Noviembre 2013 Análisis Técnico » Fx Empire Network


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2013)

Otro periodista de investigación estadounidense, Michael Snyder, que no ve por ningún lado los "brotes" verdes" y como éstos se fundamentan en falsos datos y, por tanto, en simple "maquillaje contable". Es muy negativo respecto al futuro y fijaros en su recomendación sobre mantener Oro y Plata a largo plazo...

- Michael Snyder: Author of "The Beginning of the End" | Greg Hunter


----------



## Aro (21 Nov 2013)

Creo que todos sabemos que es una gran mentira.
La duda está en hasta cuándo podrá durar. Los bancos centrales no van a parar de imprimir, los Estados vivirán de comprar ese dinero, los bancos se enriquecen actuando de intermediarios o serán rescatados si hay problemas, ¿hay alguna fisura o podrán seguir así indefinidamente?


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Nov 2013)

El mayor mercado (y más antiguo) del mundo de metales físicos, el mercado de metales de Londres –London Metal Exchange, LME – ha puesto en marcha una reforma de sus protocolos de entrega y almacenamiento de metales, con el fin de reducir las colas de clientes y, por otro lado, neutralizar los abusos de poder de mercado que se producen con demasiada frecuencia.

Las quejas por el sistema de entrega y custodia se han acumulado de una forma extraordinaria en los últimos meses. Debido a las presiones regulatorias, la negociación y entregas de metales se retrasa, en muchas ocasiones, hasta un año. La denuncia de estos retrasos está encabezada por grandes compañías industriales como MillerCoors o Novelis, los cuales utilizan los servicios de la LME para proveerse de metales de fabricación de latas de refrescos.

London Metal Exchange reforma su protocolo de almacenamiento OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Creo que todos sabemos que es una gran mentira.
> La duda está en hasta cuándo podrá durar. Los bancos centrales no van a parar de imprimir, los Estados vivirán de comprar ese dinero, los bancos se enriquecen actuando de intermediarios o serán rescatados si hay problemas, ¿hay alguna fisura o podrán seguir así indefinidamente?



Hola, Aro: Mira, si nos dejamos de "tonterías" o de no ver "aquello" que no nos gusta, hay algo que yo tengo muy claro: la solución a un problema viene desde la razón o la "fuerza", o simplemente -que puede ser el caso- no la tiene...

Luego, hay algo que debemos considerar y es que hay tantos "intereses" -que no controlamos- que sólo asistimos a continuos "parches" y si hay un "trabajo" a realizar y nunca se empieza pues éste nunca podrá finalizarse. ¿No te parece?

Curiosamente, ayer estaba releyendo a Ronald Reegan, y que no os confundáis porque no es un personaje al que yo haya admirado ni antes ni ahora, pero dijo algo en su momento que hace "reflexionar" y que debió ser uno de los pocos momentos de "lucidez" que tuvo:

- "Me vuelvo a los antiguos profetas del Viejo Testamento y las señales que predicen el Argamedón, y me pregunto si... si nosotros somos la generación que verá ocurrir eso. No sé si habrá notado algunas de las profecías recientemente, pero, creánme, ciertamente describen los tiempos en que estamos viviendo."

Bueno, han pasado bastantes años desde que dijo esto, pero lo único que sé es que hemos "profundizado" en la decadencia socio-político-económico-financiera... Resumiendo, lo dicho en muchos de mis comentarios, o hacen "algo" o esto se está yendo literalmente a la MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (21 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, ¿decís que el andorrano permite pagar usando BitCoins?
No veo esa opción en ningún sitio de su web.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (21 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿decís que el andorrano permite pagar usando BitCoins?
> No veo esa opción en ningún sitio de su web.



Tienes que mandarle un mensaje y te explica los pasos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿decís que el andorrano permite pagar usando BitCoins?
> No veo esa opción en ningún sitio de su web.



Si yo fuera él no lo anunciaría a bombo y platillo, te cargas las ventajas que tiene bitcoin para un negocio. Mejor envíale un e-mail o llámale.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Nov 2013)

SIGUEN QUERIENDO TIRAR PARA ABAJO PARA SOLTAR EL ORO...

La 'amenaza' de un próximo repliegue en los estímulos de la Fed y el consiguiente freno en las caídas del dólar acelera las desinversiones en el oro. Su precio roza mínimos de cuatro meses, y Goldman Sachs augura otro correctivo en 2014.

El oro toca mnimos de 4 meses y Goldman prev otro 15% de cada,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2013)

Estos HdP de Goldman Sachs que poca "memoria" tienen... Veamos sus "pronósticos" a finales del pasado mes de Febrero: - http://elfinanciero,com,mx/componen...ta-proyeccion-para-el-oro-en-2013-y-2014.html

Y ahora, siendo tan "bajista", no le hace "ascos" al Oro venezolano y este enlace no puede ser más reciente: - BCV negocia el oro de las reservas con Goldman Sachs&nbsp;

Estos HdP de Goldman Sachs están bajo el control de los "mismos" que JPMorgan, así que se la darán con "queso" a otros, pero algunos ya sabemos bastante de sus "andanzas"...

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 19:28 ----------

PD: Clickar en el símbolo del buscador y os saldrá el enlace.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Nov 2013)

El precio del oro cerró la jornada en su nivel más bajo desde el pasado mes de julio, al caer 0.11 %, ante resultados financieros en Estados Unidos que apuntan hacia un mejor desempeño de la economía en los próximos meses. 

De tal forma, la onza de oro se ubicó en mil 242.87 dólares; mientras que la plata cerró en 19.96 dólares por onza, lo que representó una caída de 0.45%, con lo que acumula pérdidas de 4.04 % en lo que va de la semana. 

Banco Base menciona que para mañana se espera que la cotización del oro siga con tendencia a la baja y se acerque a los mil 240 dólares por onza. 

En tanto, los metales industriales cerraron al alza este jueves, destacando los aumentos en los precios del cobre y del aluminio, de 0.46 y 0.45%, los cuales se vendieron en siete mil 024 y mil 738.75 dólares la tonelada métrica, respectivamente. 

La publicación de las solicitudes iniciales de apoyo por desempleo en Estados Unidos, que mostraron su mayor caída en 10 semanas, elevaron las expectativas de crecimiento económico y una mayor demanda de crudo. 

Así, la mezcla West Texas Intermediate (WTI) se colocó en 95.2 dólares por barril, luego de avanzar 1.57%, en tanto que el precio de la mezcla Brent se colocó en 110.15 dólares por barril, ganando 2.22%. 

El Universal - Finanzas - El precio del oro cerró en su nivel más bajo


----------



## Parri (22 Nov 2013)

Os paso la traducción de la última entrevista que le hicieron a Jim Rogers. No tiene desperdicio. 

Jim Rogers: «Adquirir oro» porque «un día los mercados dejarán de jugar a este juego» - Andorrano Joyeria


----------



## ramsés (22 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Os paso la traducción de la última entrevista que le hicieron a Jim Rogers. No tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Jim Rogers: «Adquirir oro» porque «un día los mercados dejarán de jugar a este juego» - Andorrano Joyeria



Y como viene de andorrano la traducción está más abajo, muchas gracias Parri.
Lo que pasa es que viendo el intradía, del oro, pues la plata es muy volátil, no se ve nada extraño.
Y tomo como muy bueno el consejo de que si no puedes comprar oro, compra algo de plata, pues lleva una bajada del 60%, y el andorrano te puede servir alguna moneda de una onza troy de plata entre 18 y 21 €, más o menos.
Qué lástima que esta tormenta me haya pillado tan pobre, pero bueno, la plata también es bonita y no sé si ha roto el ratio clásico respecto al oro de 1-50, 18 € X50 = 900; aún está demasiado barata la plata, o algo subido el oro, ahora no sabría decirlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Para los que somos más "plateros", el ratio Oro vs Plata tiene que ajustarse y bastante más, aunque eso no quiere decir que llegue al "histórico", pero por "desear" que no quede...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 22:56 ----------

¡Ay! que este Rajoy nos miente hasta "durmiendo"... Por cierto, no he visto esta noticia en los informativos de la desinformación oficial: El ingreso familiar en España cae un 10% hasta niveles de 2005... Nada hace "cuatro" días...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Spain Household Income Drops 10% to 2005 Level


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Nov 2013)

Comprad, comprad que esta barato, seguid al rebaño...

...Tres años atras dije hace 13 meses, ya solo quedan 23 meses y los MPs siguen siguen cayendo!!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... Rafacoins, ya sabes que me caes bien, pero me parece que tu comentario de hoy está fuera de "contexto". Si ahora la gente no está comprando MP, en todo caso los han vendido o no ves que cada vez hay menos "Compro Oro". Somos una minoría los que seguimos "apostando" por los MP, pero en Occidente, porque los que tienen la "pasta", especialmente los chinos, están "poseídos" por los MP. Qué "raro"... ¿No?

¡Ah! y el "rebaño" va en la dirección contraria... Los MP están bajando, pero lo que está subiendo son las Bolsas y las monedas "virtuales" y hacia ahí parece que se está "dirigiendo" al rebaño...

De todas formas, Rafacoins, es una cuestión de tiempo... ¿Cuánto? Ni pajolera idea y mejor que no tengamos ocasión de comprobarlo en su forma más "agria"... Yo es que no veo muchas alternativas "creíbles" a los MP, pero puedo estar perfectamente equivocado, aunque no lo creo y por ese motivo sigo en ellos como principal apuesta para salvaguardar parte de mi patrimonio. Y si me equivoco tampoco pasará nada, seguiré teniendo "billetes de colorines"...

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (23 Nov 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Comprad, comprad que esta barato, seguid al rebaño...
> 
> ...Tres años atras dije hace 13 meses, ya solo quedan 23 meses y los MPs siguen siguen cayendo!!



De las personas que me rodean, familiares amigos y conocidos, sólo yo tengo metales preciosos eso significa que no llega al 1% de la población y apuesto a que alrededor del 0,1% son lo que están comprando como muchísimo. ¿De verdad que eso es el rebaño? :no:


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> De las personas que me rodean, familiares amigos y conocidos, sólo yo tengo metales preciosos eso significa que no llega al 1% de la población y apuesto a que alrededor del 0,1% son lo que están comprando como muchísimo. ¿De verdad que eso es el rebaño? :no:



Depende del mercado potencial...
que un 1% de la poblacion compre algo que no sirve para nada no es poco, (supongo que en ese 1% no estan los dientes de los gitanos ni los anillos y pulseras )


----------



## maragold (23 Nov 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Comprad, comprad que esta barato, seguid al rebaño...
> 
> ...Tres años atras dije hace 13 meses, ya solo quedan 23 meses y los MPs siguen siguen cayendo!!



Qué rebaño??? Conoces mucha gente que compre metales???... :









Marina dijo:


> Depende del mercado potencial...
> que un 1% de la poblacion compre algo que no sirve para nada no es poco, (supongo que en ese 1% no estan los dientes de los gitanos ni los anillos y pulseras )



:bla:


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Qué rebaño??? Conoces mucha gente que compre metales???... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



conoces mucha gente que comprara terras??
::::
Los limites de un mercado no son la poblacion universal....
asi no me extraña que os salgan las cuentas y la cuadratura::
burbujas son burbujas.. y al menos en un piso vives o lo puedes alquilar lo que amortigua incluso bajadas..


----------



## maragold (23 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> conoces mucha gente que comprara terras??
> ::::



Bastantes pringaos, sí...



Marina dijo:


> Los limites de un mercado no son la poblacion universal....
> asi no me extraña que os salgan las cuentas y la cuadratura::
> burbujas son burbujas.. y al menos en un piso vives o lo puedes alquilar lo que amortigua incluso bajadas..



Quién ha mencionado en este hilo los pisos, a qué viene tu comentario?

Yo soy defensor de la diversificación, por supuesto parte en propiedades inmobiliarias. A caso te crees que no tengo tochos??? 

En fin, como algunos no os enteráis de nada, no sé para qué seguimos intentándolo.
Sigue con tus ahorros en depósitos, como el amigo euroburbuja... :XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

Me veo incrédulo como hay gente, anti metal que escribe en este hilo, si hay un hilo en el foro del cual discrepo o no me despierta interes, pues directamente paso...

Aqui todavia no veo que nadie regale el oro, poner algunas onzitas a la venta por...750 euros, duran segundos, sino valiera nada o fuera tan mala inversión nadie lo querría...


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Bastantes pringaos, sí...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dices que sirve para algo... aparte de las telarañas.... y los dientes....

---------- Post added 23-nov-2013 at 21:56 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Me veo incrédulo como hay gente, anti metal que escribe en este hilo, si hay un hilo en el foro del cual discrepo o no me despierta interes, pues directamente paso...
> 
> Aqui todavia no veo que nadie regale el oro, poner algunas onzitas a la venta por...750 euros, duran segundos, sino valiera nada o fuera tan mala inversión nadie lo querría...



te recuerdo que este hilo se titulaba "el oro se fue a la mierda..."

De todas formas no hay nadie anti-metal que yo haya leido...


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Me veo incrédulo como hay gente, anti metal que escribe en este hilo, si hay un hilo en el foro del cual discrepo o no me despierta interes, pues directamente paso...
> 
> Aqui todavia no veo que nadie regale el oro, poner algunas onzitas a la venta por...750 euros, duran segundos, sino valiera nada o fuera tan mala inversión nadie lo querría...



Eso a mí también me tiene intrigado, quizás si buscamos info sobre CMs demos con la solución :rolleye:


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> dices que sirve para algo... aparte de las telarañas.... y los dientes....
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2013 at 21:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Se llamaba...ahora se nombra como evolución del precio del oro.

La vida y las cosas progresan y con el oro siempre presente.


----------



## maragold (23 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Qué rebaño??? Conoces mucha gente que compre metales???... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marina dijo:


> dices que sirve para algo... aparte de las telarañas.... y los dientes....
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2013 at 21:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Repite conmigo: proteger ahorros, proteger ahorros, proteger ahorros...

Aunque claro, cuando no hay un duro que proteger, difícilmente se puede entender nada...


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Aunque claro, cuando no hay un duro que proteger, difícilmente se puede entender nada...



No veo en peligro los ahorros en euros, cada dia valen mas, ya que los salarios bajan.

Seguramente por eso algunos invertis en oro, bitcoins, terras... (para lo que teneis...) 

Nada tengo contra que alguien tenga una parte de su patrimonio en oro, 
pero las tonterias que se leen...
En esos escenarios postcatastrof lo unico que serviría es la recortada, tierras cultivables, y agua
"como tengo las tres cosas, tal vez por eso paso de las alternativas sucedaneas"


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2013)

Bueno, mejor pasar "página", ya que como dijo el gran Baltasar Gracian: "El primer paso de la ignorancia es presumir de saber." ¿O ser un CM?

Y vaya "penita" que tiene alguno, pero el Oro no se ha ido a la Mierda... Será porque algunos argumentamos y hacemos servir el hilo para fines no exclusivamente "metaleros"... Hay que ser muy "ignorante" para no ver que el hilo despierta interés, sólo falta ver el seguimiento que tiene y ese es un hecho "objetivo".


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, mejor pasar "página", ya que como dijo el gran Baltasar Gracian: "El primer paso de la ignorancia es presumir de saber." ¿O ser un CM?
> 
> Y vaya "penita" que tiene alguno, pero el Oro no se ha ido a la Mierda... Será porque algunos argumentamos y hacemos servir el hilo para fines no exclusivamente "metaleros"... Hay que ser muy "ignorante" para no ver que el hilo despierta interés, sólo falta ver el seguimiento que tiene y ese es un hecho "objetivo".



Te recuerdo que el intereses del hilo y el debate era cuando el titulo era "el oro se fue a la mierda"
ahora parece un hilo de "nos olemos los pedos unos a otros y nos gusta" y que nadie abra la puerta,,


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2013)

Je,je,je... Sigue "entrenándote", veo que te pones un poco ¿"nervioso"? Simplemente, voy a volver a pasar "página", ahora mismo estás en clara desventaja, es como si se enfrentarán un Rottweiler y un Caniche... Y no te hagas "ilusiones", el Caniche serías tú.

Que tengas Buenas Noches, ya ves que no pierdo mi habitual EDUCACION...


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> No veo en peligro los ahorros en euros, cada dia valen mas, ya que los salarios bajan.
> 
> Seguramente por eso algunos invertis en oro, bitcoins, terras... (para lo que teneis...)
> 
> ...



Creo que te lo han explicado infinidad de veces, pero para no generalizar te diré mi caso:

Afortunadamente tengo un trabajo que me permite vivir, en dicho trabajo me siento a gusto (siempre se puede mejorar) principalmente porque produzco bienes equivalentes a lo que me pagan; dicho pago se realiza en una moneda que me obligan a aceptar (euros) la cual, junto con TODAS las monedas de su tipo han demostrado tener unos gestores nefastos para las personas que producen y, -contra toda lógica- resulta que dichos gestores enriquecen a quien no produce nada.

Tengo la suerte de vivir (o de apañármelas) con menos de lo que gano y obtengo un "sobrante", el cual quiero conservar (ahorrar) de la manera más segura posible por un tiempo indefinido; como dicho tiempo indefinido pueden ser desde meses (alguna necesidad urgente ó emergencia) hasta décadas, es para mí muy importante que dichos ahorros conserven su valor (más no necesariamente su precio), es decir, que me pueda comprar los mismos bienes que cuando gané dicho dinero.

Por mí no habría ningún problema en guardar ese dinero en euros (que es lo que recibo por mi trabajo) en algún banco local, pero da la casualidad que a raíz de los últimos acontecimientos no me fío de ningún banco (ni local ni foráneo), además de que los que supuestamente están para protegernos (los políticos) dictan leyes a favor de los bancos y les dan dinero que tendremos que pagar vía impuestos, ni que decirte que las monedas FIAT generan inflación, la cual se comería los mis ahorros de toda mi vida (vamos, que ya no podría comprar nada).

¿Invertir? Para mí el éxito de que ganes al invertir tus ahorros, radica en el tiempo que le dedicas a la inversión, yo al producir (trabajar), tener una vida real y una familia, me deja con muy poco tiempo para poder invertir de manera exitosa, además hay ciertas "hinbersiones" que para mí no deberían existir ya que me parecen deshonestas. Por lo tanto te digo que el oro para mí no es ninguna inversión.

¿Entonces donde pongo mis ahorros? te lo diré de un manera fácil:

Hay algo que siempre ha tenido valor y lo tendrá, ha existido antes que nosotros, existe con nosotros y cuando nosotros no estemos existirá.

Son los MPs


----------



## Marina (23 Nov 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hay algo que siempre ha tenido valor y lo tendrá, ha existido antes que nosotros, existe con nosotros y cuando nosotros no estemos existirá.
> 
> Son los MPs



El hierro.. el plomo?? existian y existirán... creo que lo que dices es una vision muy reducida... parecida a la que daban los que compraban ladrillos, el ladrillo siempre se puede alquilar, bla bla bla...

Te recuerdo que el oro hasta hace unos años llevaba estancado/bajando durante 20-30 años.
Y ya quedo demostrado que durante el siglo pasado fue una mala inversion...

y en definitiva de "seguro" no tiene nada, ¿que seguro va a ser en un mercado que especula con el y que en 6 años pasa de valer 400 a 1800... 

*un poco de porfavor....
*
Desde luego que nadie dice que en 6 años vaya a perder todo su valor, pero que perfectamente pierdes la mitad o el 70% sin despeinarte... 
¿entonces es tan buena inversion? ¿es tan segura? 
algunos "vendedores" venden humo/ladrillo/oro/burbujas...

Vives en un mundo y por mucho que tu quieras el valor de las cosas es lo que marcan otros...
¿de que te sirve tener muchas tierras en teruel sino dan ni para pagar la gasolina del tractor? 
por mucho que durante toda la historia de la humanidad la tierra haya tenido mucho valor, y seguramente lo siga teniendo... PERO TIENES QUE VER EL MOMENTO ECONOMICO QUE TE TOCA VIVIR Y SI COMPRAR TIERRAS EN TERUEL SON BUEN NEGOCIO.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Repite conmigo: proteger ahorros, proteger ahorros, proteger ahorros...
> 
> Aunque claro, cuando no hay un duro que proteger, difícilmente se puede entender nada...



Diversifico, eso si en 20 años nada que mas me guste, me da mas seguridad, mas real que el oro.


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> El hierro.. el plomo?? existian y existirán... creo que lo que dices es una vision muy reducida... parecida a la que daban los que compraban ladrillos, el ladrillo siempre se puede alquilar, bla bla bla...
> 
> Te recuerdo que el oro hasta hace unos años llevaba estancado/bajando durante 20-30 años.
> Y ya quedo demostrado que durante el siglo pasado fue una mala inversion...
> ...



Estaré encantado de que me ilustres y me digas en que inviertes tu dinero, igual vendo mi oro e invierto en lo que tú inviertes... 

El hierro se oxida y el plomo se utiliza. :rolleye:

Y dime, ahora en que momento económico vivo? y mejor aún, donde invierto mi dinero? 

No te preocupes en responderme sé de sobra que no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## maragold (24 Nov 2013)

*Marina, tú sigue trolleando el hilo, que cuando quieras coger el taxi... no lo podrás pagar! *

Todo sube

Todo sube… menos el oro
Publicado el 21 noviembre, 2013 por Unai Gaztelumendi
La bolsa recientemente en máximos históricos. El mercado inmobiliario en Londres, sobre todo el de gama alta, se han disparado. El mercado del arte marca records en subastas. Los diamantes. Todo lo que conserva el valor ante episodios de exceso de deuda y pérdida de valor en la moneda está en demanda, y se puja alto por ello. Mientras, en otras materias primas (maíz, soja, café etc… e incluso el petróleo) no vemos la subida: de hecho bajan.

Estas últimas se consumen, cuestan almacenar y/o son perecederas. Además, son bienes los cuales una subida de un 10% semanal (las casas en Shanghai) provocaría revueltas y despertares del 99’9% contra el 0’1%, cosa que éste último quiere evitar a toda costa.

A la FED y el BIS no les preocupan los cuadros. Tampoco la vivienda, desde un punto de vista monetario, de estabilidad. Lo demostraron creando y explotando la última burbuja que tanto daño ha hecho. Un mes antes de la crisis, Bernanke declaraba que no veía ningún riesgo, cuando todo analista serio (aun sin acceso a la información vital que tiene la FED) advertía de precios insostenibles y problemas sistémicos. ¿Diamantes? Tampoco, ya sabéis porqué. Rothbard es el que mejor lo explica.

El oro es otra cosa. A la FED y el BIS sí les importa.

Ron Paul preguntó a Bernanke si al despertarse por la mañana y al acostarse por la noche pensaba en el precio del oro: Bernanke se le quedó mirando, sin contestar.

No se lo oiremos decir a él o a Yellen, no pueden admitirlo. A estas alturas también sabéis porqué.

En el análisis de hoy, la idea que propongo para que maduréis tranquilamente es la siguiente: elegir entre estas dos opciones.

Todo sobre simplificado para que el mensaje llegue más claro.

Opción 1: El oro no es como el arte, ni tan bueno como un piso en Londres, ni nada parecido a un diamante (el que se engarcen uno con otro es casualidad). Por eso mientras todo esto sube, el oro es lógico que baje. Las razones que hacen subir a estos últimos, no aplican al metal: la correlación siempre ha sido así y si uno sube el otro baja. El oro es algo que va perdiendo valor, no como lo demás.

La élite, siguiendo la famosa centenaria “ley del tercio” para conservar su riqueza generacional, parece que se olvida de algo. La ley del tercio es: 1/3 land – 1/3 fine art – 1/3 gold.

Opción 2: El oro es el espejo de cualquier moneda reserva o sistema monetario. En este caso del USD. Es la señal, la alarma más importante para saber si las cosas van bien o no. Es algo que alertaría al 99,9% y se harían preguntas sobre la idoneidad de guardar sus ahorros en USD o algo alternativo. Afectaría al grado de aceptación de un papel de colores.

El bitcoin manda ciertas señales pero sin mucho alcance. La mayoría no lo entiende y a partir de una cierta edad, ni saben lo que es.

El oro es otra cosa.

Con la siguiente pregunta no quiero condicionaros a coger una opción. Pero, a la vez, quiero seguir con mi hilo argumental.

Si crees que la número 2 es la correcta, y eres el presidente de la FED, o el gobierno de turno al cual financia sus déficits, ¿qué harías?

(Los que habéis escogido la número 1, podéis no seguir leyendo)

Controlar, contener, suprimir el precio del oro. Obviamente. Quitar todo foco de atención.

¿Es sostenible está opción? No. Los últimos 4000 años no lo ha sido; aunque quizás esta vez sí, quién sabe. This time is different como decían Rogoff y Reinhart.

Yo apuesto a que no.

Y el flujo físico, lo importante, indica que tampoco.

Los Bancos Centrales no venden. Compran. Los Bullion Banks también (estoy deseando ver JPM de cuantos contratos es stopper este Diciembre).

El único que vende es aquel que sucumbe a la propaganda y entrega sus monedas o lingotes y espera a ver qué nuevo sistema monetario le organizan. También vende su ETF. Pero no importa, confía que su gobierno pensará en él y sus intereses se sobrepondrán a élites de banqueros y magnates. Siempre ha sido así. Seguro.

Esto provoca el flujo de occidente a oriente. Las liquidaciones del GLD y su tránsito por las refinerías Suizas para reconvertir el lingote LBMA de 400oz en lingote de 1 Kg, el preferido Chino. Todo de cara al nuevo equilibrio de poderes. El oro da ese equilibrio.

Para no llegar a ser un cuadro ni un piso no está mal.

¿Cuánto tiempo habrá acordado EEUU y los demás vía BIS con China? ¿Cuánto tiempo mantengo el precio contenido para extraer el físico de los pequeños, de la gente que asusto (porque OK a que China acumule pero del mío no te doy) y así China sale del USD?

Tengo que colaborar ya que China tiene 3 Trillones de USD en reservas y no conviene a nadie ponerse a malas.

Ante este sentimiento negativo record hacia el metal, si eres alguien tan contrarían para considerar comprar, éste es uno de los mejores momentos. Gente muy lista, en privado, sé que está comprando. Ayer sobre los 1250USD/oz se convirtieron muchas órdenes.

El autobús no va a pasar, hay un problema. Los conectados ya lo saben y actúan.

*El ciudadano medio, esperando en la parada, no se ha enterado. Empezará a sospechar cuando se vaya acumulando gente. Solo cuando mire hacia atrás y vea una muchedumbre lo entenderá, de golpe. Pero ya es tarde; tendrá que correr, o coger un taxi: a un precio mucho más alto que el billete de autobús.*


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Esto "complementa" de alguna manera lo que ha colocado maragold y es sobre lo que se conoce como la Guerra de las Divisas:

- Financial Standard - That stupid war again


----------



## atom ant (24 Nov 2013)

El Bundesbank ha vendido dos veces oro en lo que va de año (Marzo y Octubre, creo). el oro expatriado de Francia supongo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Hola, atom ant: No, me parece que Alemania no ha vendido su Oro expatriado de Paris. De hecho, creo que el Bundesbank sólo ha vendido este año unas 5 toneladas de Oro y para producir monedas de Oro de inversión.

Voy a dejar un enlace que explica bastante bien el declive de las reservas de Oro en los bancos centrales occidentales y mientras sucede todo lo contrarios en los orientales...

- Acuerdo sobre el oro de los bancos centrales en duda | Noticias Oro

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Depende del mercado potencial...
> que un 1% de la poblacion compre algo que no sirve para nada no es poco, (supongo que en ese 1% no estan los dientes de los gitanos ni los anillos y pulseras )



Marina te puedo asegurar que en toda España no hay mas de 3000 personas invirtiendo en oro y plata.

Sellos, preferentes, terras (o similares .com) más de 100.000 personas tirando como muy muy bajo. La diferencia es abismal.

He leído bastante y las persona más inteligentes están invirtiendo en oro y plata. Yo no soy inteligente pero si se detectar quien lo es o al menos eso creo yo. Por lo tanto les sigo.

Gitanos (población menos preparados financiaramente hablando) compra-metales (lo más preparados en cultura financiera) y hacemos lo mismo, comprar oro, parece incongruente pero es que los extremos son así. ¿O es que la extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda no son lo mismo? Los polos opuestos actúan igual. En este caso con los gitanos hay una gran diferencia ellos compran anillos, dientes y pulseras y están pagando el doble que nosotros por la misma cantidad de oro porque nosotros compramos oro de inversión hay está la gran diferencia la formación de unos y otros.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Gitanos (población menos preparados financiaramente hablando) compra-metales (lo más preparados en cultura financiera) y hacemos lo mismo, comprar oro, parece incongruente pero es que los extremos son así. ¿O es que la extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda no son lo mismo? *Los polos opuestos actúan igual.* En este caso con los gitanos hay una gran diferencia ellos compran anillos, dientes y pulseras y están pagando el doble que nosotros por la misma cantidad de oro porque nosotros compramos oro de inversión hay está la gran diferencia la formación de unos y otros.



¿Sabes cual es el punto en común entre esos dos extremos ?

El no ser mainstream, el alejarse moderadamente del sistema, el no fiarse de los bancos, en esencia: el querer ser independientes del sistema financiero.


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Estaré encantado de que me ilustres y me digas en que inviertes tu dinero, igual vendo mi oro e invierto en lo que tú inviertes...
> 
> El hierro se oxida y el plomo se utiliza. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



*Desde luego que en algo que esta en máximos históricos no te lo recomiendo, sobre todo si es para conservar el valor y no para especular. (ves como se mas que la mayoria de los que andan ladrando aquí) *

El problema es que algunos creeis que estais comprando algo seguro y en realidad es un producto totalmente especulativo.
El oro es mucho mas inseguro que el ladrillo sobre todo comprado en casi-máximos...

Ciertamente saber en que invertir es un problema, pero la solucion no es arriesgarlo todo por no saber en que, mejor es esperar a tenerlo claro. (y no veo que problemas teneis en tenerlo en euros, el euro no es la peseta)

Sobre mis inversiones, liquidez, deuda publica y bestinver.

Y de invertir en oro preferiria invertir en empresas mineras de oro, al menos ellas producen algo y tienen beneficios.

Una empresa defensiva que han comentado en el foro alguna vez Statoil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y si yo invirtiera en oro invertiria tambien en contrapartes, por ejemplo habria comprado deuda española cuando daba en 7%. si falla una cosa la otra me protege.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Desde luego que en algo que esta en máximos históricos no te lo recomiendo, (ves como se mas que la mayoria de los que andan ladrando aquí) sobre todo si es para conservar el valor y no para especular.
> 
> El problema es que algunos creeis que estais comprando algo seguro y en realidad es un producto totalmente especulativo.
> El oro es mucho mas inseguro que el ladrillo sobre todo comprado en casi-máximos...
> ...



Confirmo que no tienes ni puta idea

Respecto a la deuda pública supongo que sabrás lo que se firmó el 1 de enero (quitas), las mineras pueden quebrar y eso conllevaría una subida en el oro y tú te quedarías con una anotación electrónica que dice que tienes una cantidad de acciones de valor y precio 0.

Bestinver es una gestora de fondos de inversión, si dejas que tu dinero lo administren otros vamos apañados, además con la "contabilidad creativa" ya te pueden decir que estás en la champion league y que vas ganando mucha pasta, pero a la hora de la verdad verás lo que vale tu himbersion. 

Statoil puede que sea una buena inversión, pero con las comisiones de entrada y de salida y los costes de cambio de divisa (con su riesgo asociado a la fluctuación) lo hace una inversión muy arriesgada, ni que decirte de las comisiones de mantenimiento si vas a largo ni la parte de la casta que te pedirá en caso de que ganes algo. Eso mermará tu beneficio dejándolo a un pirrico % que no compensará en ningún caso el riesgo-beneficio.

Pero tú sigue metiendo el dinero ahí, ya me parece bien que lo pierdas, de esa manera tocará a pagar menos los pufos de esos sinvergüenzas. 

Por cierto, si te crees inversor serio, sabrás que eso de "esta caro o barato" es un falacia, te tienes que subir en la ola independientemente de su precio. Además en el tema del oro no se aplica ese caso ya que es usado por los mismos bancos centrales como reserva de valor (para avalar sus espectivas mierda-monedas).

El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio. Tú mism@


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Bestinver es una gestora de fondos de inversión, si dejas que tu dinero lo administren otros vamos apañados, además con la "contabilidad creativa" ya te pueden decir que estás en la champion league y que vas ganando mucha pasta, pero a la hora de la verdad verás lo que vale tu himbersion.
> 
> 
> El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio. Tú mism@



te daré el carnet : paranoico numero xxx.. 

algunos ya estais en vuestro sitio... no hay que esperar... (ahora descubrimos que ni los fondos de inversion ni las empresas son de fiar solo el oro, jojojo)
Por eso la salud, la tecnologia, etc, nos han traido hasta aqui, por que lo unico fiable para invertir era el oro, ademas habrá que ponerte una boina, eso si, de oro.. 
(afortunadamente no todo el mundo ha pensado igual, sino seguriamos en la edad media, que os debe gustar, eso cuadra con lo de "volver a comerciar con oro" que bonitos tiempos...)

claro claro no hay nada seguro excepto el oro, ::::::
Ladrillo , oro, tulipanes, 
lo de siempre "Un tonto y su dinero nunca están mucho tiempo juntos"


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, ya tengo bastantes años, y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que hay gente que no puede considerarse un fracaso absoluto, hay que ver la parte "positiva" y es que pueden servir de mal ejemplo...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, ya tengo bastantes años, y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que hay gente que no puede considerarse un fracaso absoluto, hay que ver la parte "positiva" y es que pueden servir de mal ejemplo...
> 
> Saludos.



vaya panda de necios, porque alguien opina que comprar oro en maximos es de tontos es "casi un fracaso absoluto"

La falta de argumentos, de razones, y de algo de coherencia no se consigue atacando...

¿que quereis un hilo para comeros la ..... unos a otros tranquilamente?


> -que buena inversion hice que compre x oro , chup chup
> - la mia es mejor q compre x +, chup chup
> - he perdido la camisa con el oro pero no importa dentro de x siglos mis tatataranietos me lo agradeceran, chup chup
> - claro el oro es algo seguro , algun dia volverá a valer lo que pagaste por el.., chup chup
> -que tranquilos estamos, chup chup


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... Mira que me lo pones fácil: Eres malo, pero malo de c... Estupenda la "argumentación" de tu útimo comentario, ya que quedan en evidencia la baja moral, banal vocabulario y una lengua vulgar...

Quizás, debieras explicar en otro hilo tus "experiencias" sobre el "chup chup". ¿Sabes? Soy muy "clásico" en el tema sexual, así que lo de "viento y a motor" no va conmigo...

Te dejo, la expresión de "tonto" (que te la dices tú...) me parece poco, lo tuyo es simplemente patético...


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> te daré el carnet : paranoico numero xxx..
> 
> algunos ya estais en vuestro sitio... no hay que esperar... (ahora descubrimos que ni los fondos de inversion ni las empresas son de fiar solo el oro, jojojo)
> Por eso la salud, la tecnologia, etc, nos han traido hasta aqui, por que lo unico fiable para invertir era el oro, ademas habrá que ponerte una boina, eso si, de oro..
> ...



Buena técnica, cuando ya no se puede argumentar se recurre a intentar rediculizar y como último recurso a ofender y veo que ya has quemado tus cartuchos...

Tú misma te has retratado, has dicho que no se compra en máximos y en lo que inviertes está en máximos desde hace mucho tiempo, está a punto de reventar.

Aún no te has dado cuenta que la fiesta del crecimiento exponencial se ha terminado, ahora se están buscando gacelitas deseperadamente para que se queden con el marrón y veo que vas directa al matadero.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, ya tengo bastantes años, y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que hay gente que no puede considerarse un fracaso absoluto, hay que ver la parte "positiva" y es que pueden servir de mal ejemplo...
> 
> Tienes razón Fernando, aunque duela admitirlo, no hay para todos así que no nos viene tan mal gente como esta.
> 
> Saludos.





Marina dijo:


> vaya panda de necios, porque alguien opina que comprar oro en maximos es de tontos es "casi un fracaso absoluto"
> 
> La falta de argumentos, de razones, y de algo de coherencia no se consigue atacando...
> 
> ¿que quereis un hilo para comeros la ..... unos a otros tranquilamente?



La que ataca eres tú, seguramente si abres un hilo de como himbertir en deuda publica y en bestinver te forrarias y ganarias muchos seguidores en esas himbersiones seguras :: ademas podras pajearte a dos manos con tus coleguis.

Que coño haces aqui perdiendo el tiempo con nosotros?

Que ya perderemos nuestro dinero con gusto :rolleye:


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

alquien cree de verdad que viendo este grafico invertir en oro es conservador?
Que no tiene - en estos momentos- mas riesgos que casi cualquier inversion?
un poco de porfavor... (enla bolsa muchos graficos son compensados con los dividendos que no se reflejan y que el oro no da)

que alquien quiere jugarse su patrimonio a la ruleta, OK, pero por favor que no diga que es conservador y que es para mantener el valor de su patrimonio.

y menos aun que no admita que la gente no esté de acuerdo.

Entiendo que a algunos os duela, pero es la CRUDA realidad...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> alquien cree de verdad que viendo este grafico invertir en oro es conservador?
> Que no tiene - en estos momentos- mas riesgos que casi cualquier inversion?
> un poco de porfavor... (enla bolsa muchos graficos son compensados con los dividendos que no se reflejan y que el oro no da)
> 
> ...



Hay que ser muy deshonesto intelectualmente para hablar de máximos del oro y poner una gráfica del 2010. Hay que ser muy incoherente para no mencionar los máximos de deuda y renta variable. Hay que ser muy vulgar para descalificar e intentar ofender cuando no se tienen argumentos. Y hay que ser muy poca cosa para entretenerse trolleando hilos de temas que no interesan.

Os recomiendo que lo metais en el ignore, yo lo tengo hace tiempo, pero con vuestras citas es difícil no responder a tanta estupidez. :fiufiu:


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Nov 2013)

Marina invierte en bolsa que es mejor a largo...que pena...


----------



## atom ant (24 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: No, me parece que Alemania no ha vendido su Oro expatriado de Paris. De hecho, creo que el Bundesbank sólo ha vendido este año unas 5 toneladas de Oro y para producir monedas de Oro de inversión.
> 
> Voy a dejar un enlace que explica bastante bien el declive de las reservas de Oro en los bancos centrales occidentales y mientras sucede todo lo contrarios en los orientales...
> 
> ...



Ok, supongo que en Octubre habrán vendido también algo simbólico, gracias por el apunte.
Me llama la atención que, en 2013 los bancos centrales del planeta Mundo vayan a comprar un 35% menos de oro físico que el año pasado.

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Nov 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Tengo un nuevo telefono _androide_ y me gustaria meterle algún app de cotización de MP en tiempo real que este bien, si algun conforero me lo linkea se lo agradezco de antemano.



Yo uso este: Free spot gold price app | Android | Kcast Gold Live!™ from Kitco


----------



## ramsés (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> vaya panda de necios, porque alguien opina que comprar oro en maximos es de tontos es "casi un fracaso absoluto"
> 
> La falta de argumentos, de razones, y de algo de coherencia no se consigue atacando...
> 
> ¿que quereis un hilo para comeros la ..... unos a otros tranquilamente?



Creo que algo de razón tienes, pero las cosas se pueden decir de muchas formas, y tú has elegido la forma más borde, cierto es que hay total libertad de decir lo que te dé la gana, faltaría más... pero siempre respetando a los demás, ¿no te parece así, chup chup?.
Cada uno pone en el foro lo que lleva dentro, y creo que hay gente muy valiosa en el hilo, como Fernando, y otras despreciables como tú, ¿es que disfrutas hurgando en la llaga de los demás?
Pues vaya un forero, lo que tiene que aguantar uno.
Y no me vengas ahora que me he sentido aludido por algo, pues Fernando tiene más aguante que yo, y te contesta riendo, pero maldita la gracia que me hace a mí.


Refinanciado:
Que coño haces aqui perdiendo el tiempo con nosotros?
Eso pienso yo, si tanto asco te da el oro vete a otro hilo.


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Creo que algo de razón tienes, pero las cosas se pueden decir de muchas formas, y tú has elegido la forma más borde, cierto es que hay total libertad de decir lo que te dé la gana, faltaría más... pero siempre respetando a los demás, ¿no te parece así, chup chup?.
> Cada uno pone en el foro lo que lleva dentro, y creo que hay gente muy valiosa en el hilo, como Fernando, y otras despreciables como tú, ¿es que disfrutas hurgando en la llaga de los demás?
> Pues vaya un forero, lo que tiene que aguantar uno.
> Y no me vengas ahora que me he sentido aludido por algo, pues Fernando tiene más aguante que yo, y te contesta riendo, pero maldita la gracia que me hace a mí.



indicame una ocasion en la que mi respuesta fuera de tono no sea en respuesta a una salida de tono anterior.
Creo que en general respondo con respeto y argumentos, hasta que alquien se sale y le contesto igual.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Pasa, no merece la pena... Y aprovecho para recuperar un enlace y que es interesante por cuanto plantea para mí dos cuestiones fundamentales:

1ª.- Situación bursátil de las principales mineras del Oro.

2ª.- El coste de extracción. Por tanto, el dilema está servido: continuarán esas compañías extrayendo Oro cuando no exista rentabilidad...

Tengo serias dudas de que ahí no se encuentre el "suelo" y si no fuera así hay "algo" muy "gordo" que nos están ocultando o que a mí, por lo menos, se me escapa...

- ¿Es el oro la peor inversión del 2013? - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

No, si va a ser cierto aquello de la falta de "comprensión lectora"...


----------



## ramsés (24 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, si va a ser cierto aquello de la falta de "comprensión lectora"...



No, si Marina tiene comprensión lectora, y para escribir bien sabe lanzar dardos envenenados, lee lo escrito por él.
Quizás sea un troll que se nos ha metido en el hilo de MP.
Dice que sólo ataca si lo atacan, bueno, yo no creo eso, más bien que se burla de que por ahora el oro ha sido una muy mala inversión.
Pero los enlaces que pones tú, Fernando, más los de oro y plata forever, y Aro y algunos más, ves que la bajada de los precios bajos del oro tiene los días contados.
Si Marina cree que no, que argumente, no que insulte llamándonos lo que no somos.


----------



## Marina (24 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> No, si Marina tiene comprensión lectora, y para escribir bien sabe lanzar dardos envenenados, lee lo escrito por él.
> Quizás sea un troll que se nos ha metido en el hilo de MP.
> Dice que sólo ataca si lo atacan, bueno, yo no creo eso, más bien que se burla de que por ahora el oro ha sido una muy mala inversión.
> Pero los enlaces que pones tú, Fernando, más los de oro y plata forever, y Aro y algunos más, ves que la bajada de los precios bajos del oro tiene los días contados.
> Si Marina cree que no, que argumente, no que insulte llamándonos lo que no somos.



A ver, si me parece bien que la gente invierta en lo que quiera y arriesgue su dinero en lo que quiera, sea ladrillo, oro, o bolsa, y no se si el oro subirá o bajará.
Lo que me parece un engaño es decir que el oro es una inversion defensiva, sobre todo en estos momentos en que esta en casi/maximos, (hace 6 años estaba un 70% mas bajo) igual que me lo parecia el ladrillo. por muchos argumentos "paletos" que dieran quienes compraban ladrillo en maximos, TAMBIEN PARA MUCHOS DE ELLOS ERA UNA INVERSION DEFENSIVA, jeje... 
Y se sentian felices al ver sus pisitos, y pensar este para la nieta pequeña, este para la otra nieta, este de alquiler... ¡¡¡que listo soy!!!


----------



## fff (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Lo que me parece un engaño es decir que el oro es una inversion defensiva, sobre todo en estos momentos en que esta en casi/maximos, (hace 6 años estaba un 70% mas bajo) igual que me lo parecia el ladrillo. por muchos argumentos "paletos" que dieran quienes compraban ladrillo en maximos, TAMBIEN PARA MUCHOS DE ELLOS ERA UNA INVERSION DEFENSIVA, jeje...



Creo recordar que lo que se ha dicho del oro es que no es una inversion... es un seguro... la plata es inversion...


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> A ver, si me parece bien que la gente invierta en lo que quiera y arriesgue su dinero en lo que quiera, sea ladrillo, oro, o bolsa, y no se si el oro subirá o bajará.
> Lo que me parece un engaño es decir que el oro es una inversion defensiva, sobre todo en estos momentos en que esta en casi/maximos, (hace 6 años estaba un 70% mas bajo) igual que me lo parecia el ladrillo. por muchos argumentos "paletos" que dieran quienes compraban ladrillo en maximos, TAMBIEN PARA MUCHOS DE ELLOS ERA UNA INVERSION DEFENSIVA, jeje...
> Y se sentian felices al ver sus pisitos, y pensar este para la nieta pequeña, este para la otra nieta, este de alquiler... ¡¡¡que listo soy!!!



Todo depende de cómo conseguiste dicha inversión defensiva aunque burbujeada que comentas.

Si utilizaste dinero que ibas a necesitar ó te empufaste pues sea lo que sea te va a salir mal por ejemplo:

Creo recordar el caso de un forero que despotricaba contra el oro porque compró en máximos anteriores, pero su caso fue algo que no debió hacer ya que según leí sus post, llegué a la conclusión de que el dinero que himbirtió en oro era para comprarse una furgoneta (creo que para currar), en lugar de comprarla, escuchó cantos de sirena (que bien es verdad de que en cualquier tema económico siempre hay personas deshonestas que quieren aprovecharte de ti) y le cegó la avaricia creyendo que si utilizaba el dinero de su furgo en comprar oro y éste subía al doble, su furgo le saldría gratis.

Pero su himbersión triunfadorah le salió rana, se acojonó y vendió con pérdidas, entonces compró su furgoneta no sin culpar al oro de sus pérdidas.

Por el lado contrario, si compraste un piso a tocateja y ahora vale la mitad pero no tienes deudas y dicho piso te genera algún ingreso, tampoco es para tirarse de los pelos.

Los que si se deberían tirar de los pelos son aquellos que se meten en la vida de los demás criticando sus movimientos económicos mientras ellos duermen encima de una bomba de relojería que creen ciegamente que es segura (en casa de herrero...).


----------



## Parri (24 Nov 2013)

Os paso el enlace de un crack de Rankia que en su último post habla del oro. Seguro que muchos ya lo conocéis. 

El cuarto jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: el Atesoramiento - Rankia


----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Nov 2013)

Volviendo al oro, este 27 de diciembre es el inicio de los vencimientos de los contratos de oro de diciembre del 2013. ¿Cómo afectará esto a la cotización? ¿Es recomendable cargar antes o esperar a ver que hacen JP Morgan y demás secuaces? 

Me refiero a oro físico pero hoy por hoy el preciolo pone el oro papel por lo que se tiene que estar atentos a estas cosas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

# Parri: Crisis Warrior ya editó ese post en el Hilo de Oro. De todas formas, gracias por tu interés, al menos tú intentas aportar...

# NIJAS: Ultimamente, he recibido algunas consultas particulares sobre este y otros activos financieros, y la verdad es que en el caso del Oro yo me esperaría, a no ser que nuestras "percepciones" personales nos indiquen lo contrario. También has de tener en cuenta que esa fecha coincide con el tradicional "Rally de Navidad" de las bolsas americanas y, si este año también se diera, podrían los MP recibir una "patada" más, pero eso ahora es pura especulación.

En el caso de la Plata soy más positivo, pero tampoco mucho más, pero exclusivamente por el tema de la subida del IVA en Alemania y también acompaña, de momento, la cotización del USD vs EUR...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2013)

Acabo de leer un articulo que trata de un informe de Minex Consulting Richard Schodde y que dibuja un sombrío panorama para las reservas metalíferas del Canadá. Para "meditar"...

- Shrinking metals reserves puts Canada in precarious position - EXPLORATION - Mineweb.com Mineweb


----------



## Marina (25 Nov 2013)

fff dijo:


> Creo recordar que lo que se ha dicho del oro es que no es una inversion... es un seguro... la plata es inversion...



¿Pero que seguro va a ser si puedes perder el 70% o la mitad sin ningun problema? 
tampoco entiendo pq la plata si seria inversion

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 00:23 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Si utilizaste dinero que ibas a necesitar ó te empufaste pues sea lo que sea te va a salir mal por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> Por el lado contrario, si compraste un piso a tocateja y ahora vale la mitad pero no tienes deudas y dicho piso te genera algún ingreso, tampoco es para tirarse de los pelos.
> ...



confundes ser tonto de remate (invertir a credito en algo que no conces y esta en maximos) con una inversion arriesgada, por mucho que el dinero sea tuyo y lo tengas ahorrado.

una mala inversion lo es si pierdes la mitad de tu patrimonio, da igual que fuera a credito o de ahorros. ASI SE PIERDEN LOS PATRIMONIOS..
El que compro una vivienda que ahora vale la mitad ha perdido la mitad de sus ahorros, si la mitad de su vida se pasó ahorrando para tener ese dinero acaba de tirar 10-20 años a la basura.
*Si te parece que eso son inversiones defensivas... solo porque no son a credito... *


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2013)

Je,je,je... Puestos a poner "gráficos". Este no es una "burbuja", es sólo un GLOBO, pero GIGANTESCO...

- Gráfico del índice de Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2013)

Más gráficas y una "racionalización" del porqué se han producido y lo que inevitablemente va a suceder algún día...

- These Charts Show That Any Fed Tapering WILL Cause Stock Markets to Collapse | munKNEE dot.com


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Nov 2013)

Hard To Believe, But Gold

Interesante artículo a favor del oro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Nov 2013)

LA TACTICA CONTINUA, QUIEREN QUE SOLTEMOS EL ORO...

La tensión geopolítica cede en Oriente medio fruto del acuerdo alcanzado con Irán. Después de una década de disputas, Estados Unidos, China, Rusia, Reino Unido, Francia y Alemania han logrado que uno de los países más hostiles hacia Occidente en los últimos años acepte un pacto para limitar su programa nuclear.


El acuerdo nuclear con Irn desinfla la cotizacin del petrleo,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## atom ant (25 Nov 2013)

Excelente noticia

importantísimo acuerdo, para la humanidad.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Nov 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Excelente noticia
> 
> importantísimo acuerdo, para la humanidad.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

A ver si dura la racha a nivel mundial

Me da lo mismo la cotizacion de Oro.


----------



## Marina (25 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> LA TACTICA CONTINUA, QUIEREN QUE SOLTEMOS EL ORO...
> 
> La tensión geopolítica cede en Oriente medio fruto del acuerdo alcanzado con Irán. Después de una década de disputas, Estados Unidos, China, Rusia, Reino Unido, Francia y Alemania han logrado que uno de los países más hostiles hacia Occidente en los últimos años acepte un pacto para limitar su programa nuclear.
> 
> ...





Si el oro baja es manipulacion

Si esta estable Es para subir mas... 
Si las noticias no os gustan es que estan acojonados y mienten... 

? ¿como se llama a eso?


----------



## oinoko (25 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Si el oro baja es manipulacion
> 
> Si esta estable Es para subir mas...
> Si las noticias no os gustan es que estan acojonados y mienten...
> ...




Te refieres a utilizar la falacia del hombre de paja para ridiculizar las boberías del tontín del foro?

Yo a eso le llamo trolleo barato causado por aburrimiento extremo. Como le llamarías tú?

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Nov 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Te refieres a utilizar la falacia del hombre de paja para ridiculizar las boberías del tontín del foro?
> 
> Yo a eso le llamo trolleo barato causado por aburrimiento extremo. Como le llamarías tú?
> 
> .



A ver por en que todos tus comentarios estas tan agresivo ?

Siempre faltando y poco comentando

Relajese, disfrute de el oro...


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Nov 2013)

Los hedge funds aumentan sus presiones bajistas sobre el oro

Los hedge funds aumentan sus presiones bajistas sobre el oro,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Excelente noticia
> 
> importantísimo acuerdo, para la humanidad.



Hola, atom ant: Yo soy muy "excéptico". La actual "relajación" que se observa en el panorama geopolítico es "sospechoso". ¿No será que están "aparcando" tensiones para centrarse en el tema económico mundial? Y aquí ya entramos en las "suspicacias" y que dejo en el aire...

Sin embargo, no todo son "flores". Fijaros en este enlace y como nos vienen a la mente "viejos fantasmas"...

- http://www.infiniteunkonw.net/2013/...uitease-nuke-exploding-in-new-york-or-madrid/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 19:42 ----------

- http//www.infiniteunknow.net/2013/11/24/israel-warns-of-suitcase-nuke-exploding-in-new-york-or-madrid/

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 20:00 ----------

"Assange: Internet ha sido ocupada militarmente por EEUU y aliados." Y bueno qué cada cuál interprete lo que le parezca, pero yo no me fiaría de la proclamada "seguridad" que existe en la Red para algunas "inversiones" paralelas al Sistema...

- Assange: "Internet ha sido ocupada militarmente por EEUU y aliados"


----------



## ramsés (25 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> A ver por en que todos tus comentarios estas tan agresivo ?
> 
> Siempre faltando y poco comentando
> 
> Relajese, disfrute de el oro...



¿Tú crees que Marina tiene oro físico en sus manos para disfrutar de su brillo?
Dirá que ni falta que le hace.
Yo digo lo siguiente: (con educación y sin faltar)
Este foro se creó ante la burbuja inmobiliaria, y su peligro de caída.
Así lo conocí yo hace unos 6 años.
Ha resultado ser todo verdad, y hay mucha gente que lo ha pagado muy grande (desahuciados, pagando todavía la hipoteca, pero sin piso, gente que ve que su pisito vale menos de la mitad que en 2007), bien, todo eso lo veían venir y ha sucedido con una precisión matemática.
Pero el oro es distinto. Tal como dice Fernando, su valor no puede ser cero, ni hacer una asíntota sobre el nivel 0. Hace miles de años que se usa como moneda. Ha habido una corrección, pero también hay una resistencia a que baje más.
En cambio, he visto posesiones inmobiliarias que no sirven ni para hacer sombra. Valor cero.
Y mis compañeros ponen links, como mínimo, interesantes.
Si a ti, Marina, te parece mala inversión, lo posteas una vez, con argumentos, y se acabó. ¿No te gusta invertir en oro?. Pues ancha es Castilla, hay miles de hilos para acabar uno de tu gusto (nosotros hemos encontrado el nuestro).
Pero sin faltar, ni tratar de tontos a los que invierten en MP :no:


----------



## makokillo (25 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que Marina tiene oro físico en sus manos para disfrutar de su brillo?
> Dirá que ni falta que le hace.
> Yo digo lo siguiente: (con educación y sin faltar)
> Este foro se creó ante la burbuja inmobiliaria, y su peligro de caída.
> ...



Es que no se entiende tanta cabezoneria y tanta inquina contra los MP y los metaleros. Como tu bien dices, si no te gusta la "inversion" pues sencillamente ni miras el hilo o simplemente entras, das tu opinión y punto. Pero sospecho que detras de tanta mala educación y tanta mala leche hay un gran trauma con los MP y deberia hacerselo mirar por un buen psicoanalista que lo destraume del trauma con el que está traumao que diria el de los Serrano :XX::XX:


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ¿Pero que seguro va a ser si puedes perder el 70% o la mitad sin ningun problema?
> tampoco entiendo pq la plata si seria inversion
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 00:23 ----------
> ...



Y tú confundes la posesión de un bien tangible con inversiones arriesgadas.

¿Qué problema tienes con que un bien inmueble pierda valor si obtienes por él un flujo constante de efectivo? (no creas, el recibir unas perrillas todos los meses en concepto de alquiler de un inmueble se agradece; y no, no lo cogí burbujeado, lo cogí en el 2002)

Además, hasta que no vendes (vuelves a convertir un bien en papelitos de colores) no sabes si has perdido o ganado. Lo importante es que no tengas necesidad de hacerlo en un momento que no es adecuado.

El mismo Guarro Buffet dice que si no eres capaz de ver tu inversión con una pérdida de un 50% sin despeinarte, lo mejor es que no inviertas en ello.

Yo te recomendaría que en lugar de soltar bilis y preocuparte por el dinero de los demás, te preocupes por tus pufos, que no tienen buena pinta, por ejemplo:

Rajoy: el aumento de la deuda se debe a los 50.000 millones destinados al pago a proveedores

¿Cuándo crees que llegará el día en que hagan las quitas?

O tu "himbersión triunfadorah" de Bestinver (los Madoff españoles), 

Bestinver reconoce que se equivocó al no vender toda la participación en Pescanova

O al menos saber lo que cobran los gestores de tu dinero -que por cierto cobran lo mismo que un castuzo pata negra-, los directivos se llevan 4,1 millones de euros por cabeza y son 4, pero eso no es todo, el resto de la plantilla cobra 18 millones de euros y sólo son 32, como han tenido beneficios se subieron el sueldo y sueltan perlas como esta:

_"Si hay una gestora de fondos española que puede presumir de estar al nivel de las mejores del mundo, esa es Bestinver. Y si hay un gestor español que puede presumir de estar al nivel de los mejores del mundo, ese es Francisco García Paramés, alma mater de la firma." _

Vamos, que huele a pufo que no veas...

¿Quiere saber qué variable ha pagado Bestinver a sus gestores estrella?

Piensa esto: Cada año estos señores se llevan sólo en concepto de sueldos la cantidad de 34,4 millones de euros, suma los gastos, impuestos y demás. ¿A cuanto ascenderá todo el coste de mantenimiento de esos fondos?

Eso es un goteo constante que merma el beneficio cuando la bolsa "va pa' arriba", imagina en lo que se quedará tu fondo triunfadoh cuando la bolsa sea bajista.

Pero no te preocupes, Bestinver seguirá teniendo los fondos más rentables del mundo mundial porque omitirá aquellos resultados donde el rendimiento sea negativo...

Creo que por fin comprenderás lo que es esto:

*Sesgo de Supervivencia (Survivor Bias)*

“Es el error lógico de concentrarse en los supervivientes de un proceso y omitir a aquellos que no sobrevivieron debido a su falta de visibilidad. Esto conduce a creencias excesivamente optimistas porque se ignoran los fracasos.”

Y te darás cuenta de la falacia de tu firma que da mucha, pero mucha vergüenza ajena.

¿Qué esperas? cuida tu dinero y no des la murga por aquí...


----------



## Marina (25 Nov 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Te refieres a utilizar la falacia del hombre de paja para ridiculizar las boberías del tontín del foro?
> 
> Yo a eso le llamo trolleo barato causado por aburrimiento extremo. Como le llamarías tú?
> 
> .



los tontines sois los que perdeis la camisa, o los del cuento de la lechera... eso si que es ser "tontin" y todo para que el andorrano y otros troles se hagan ricos...

Esos si que os trolean, y otras cosas peores...

He creado un gif para los "traga tochos de oro"





:: (dos amigos) con las mismas ideas y el mismo porvenir..

Espero las felicitaciones.


----------



## Aro (25 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> He creado un gif para los "traga tochos de oro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Felicidades, es prácticamente erótico. 
Chup chup


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2013)

Hola, amigos: Yo no le haría mucho caso y no lo pongo en el ignore porque suele "entretenerme". En mi juventud, cuando se leía más, recuerdo un refrán que aún me hace "sonreír" porque veo que cada vez es más actual: "Ignorante y burro todo es uno."

Bueno, Refinanciado, una vivienda es un bien tangible y siempre tendrá valor. Todo es una simple cuestión de precio, tener cash o financiación adecuada y no embarcarse cuando la "ola" se encuentra en su mayor altura. En algún sitio habrá que vivir, ¿No? E incluso como "inversión" es, a mi juicio, una de las mejores, pero claro habrá quien prefiera tener acciones, bonos, etc. y vivir en una "caverna", pero bueno contra gustos nada qué decir...

Fijaros en esta frase de Edward Bulwer-Lytton: "El tiempo es Oro"... Es muy "simbólica".
En relación al Oro, no voy a descubrir el "aceite", pero está claro que éste no se come y, por tanto, no es necesario para sobrevivir, pero desde luego sabemos que su "posesión" ha ayudado y mucho a lo largo de milenios...

Su valor radica en que existe relativamente poco en el mundo y esto hace que haya adquirido lo que podríamos denominar "exclusividad" y que ha hecho que haya sido un elemento esencial para que adquiera su consideración de "caro". Realmente, posee dos ingredientes que lo "diferencian": esteticidad (de ahí la joyería, etc.) y exclusividad.

Luego, hay quien valora lo explicado y paga por ello y para otros no tiene ese valor y, por consiguiente, pasa de él y no da la "barrila" continuamente...

En fin, acabaré recordando a alguien sabio, concretamente Platón: "Lo que no sé, tampoco creo saberlo." Bueno, igual tiene que "descifrarlo"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (26 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Yo soy muy "excéptico". La actual "relajación" que se observa en el panorama geopolítico es "sospechoso". ¿No será que están "aparcando" tensiones para centrarse en el tema económico mundial? Y aquí ya entramos en las "suspicacias" y que dejo en el aire...
> 
> Sin embargo, no todo son "flores". Fijaros en este enlace y como nos vienen a la mente "viejos fantasmas"...
> 
> ...




Alguna vez se me ha pasado por la cabeza indagar un poco más por ver las posibilidades que tiene para especular con él y tal pero internet es tan... no, a mí por aquí no me van de pillar, prefiero comprar tornillos.

Supongo que en breves momentos saltará alguno montando el pollo, pero en fin

Un saludo

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 06:51 ----------

los volumenes de ayer fueron ínfimos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2013)

Hola, atom ant: En el enlace hay unas declaraciones del Ministro de Economía de Israel, Naftali Bennett, en las que se muestra contrario al acuerdo internacional alcanzado con Irán.

Destaco la siguiente frase: "Si en los próximos cinco años explota una maleta con un arma nuclear en Nueva York o Madrid, será debido al acuerdo formado esta mañana. Hay un largo camino por delante y seguiremos actuando a todos los niveles." La traducción se corresponde a mi conocimiento del Inglés y que no es malo, pero hay algunos que son "teóricos" de la perfección...

Por otro lado, respecto a Internet, os dejo otro enlace que conecta con el anterior de Assange. Es mejor tener "tornillos" que "aire" y eso es lo que les sucederá a algunos con el tiempo, aunque también puedo estar equivocado...

- Rebelion. NSA usó malware para infiltrarse en 50.000 redes alrededor del mundo

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: En el enlace hay unas declaraciones del Ministro de Economía de Israel, Naftali Bennett, en las que se muestra contrario al acuerdo internacional alcanzado con Irán.
> 
> Destaco la siguiente frase: "Si en los próximos cinco años explota una maleta con un arma nuclear en Nueva York o Madrid, será debido al acuerdo formado esta mañana. Hay un largo camino por delante y seguiremos actuando a todos los niveles." La traducción se corresponde a mi conocimiento del Inglés y que no es malo, pero hay algunos que son "teóricos" de la perfección...
> 
> ...



Israel no esta nada tranquila con este "pacto"

Siguen trabajando en su oro...

Israel busca "convertir el gas con el oro" - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2013)

A este paso, y si sigue cayendo el precio del Oro, ya veremos quién extrae el metal dorado...

- How Much Longer Can These Miners Survive Lower Gold Prices?


----------



## Marina (26 Nov 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Y tú confundes la posesión de un bien tangible con inversiones arriesgadas.
> 
> ¿Qué problema tienes con que un bien inmueble pierda valor si obtienes por él un flujo constante de efectivo? (no creas, el recibir unas perrillas todos los meses en concepto de alquiler de un inmueble se agradece; y no, no lo cogí burbujeado, lo cogí en el 2002)
> 
> ...



Con esa mentalidad menudo peligro que tiene tu patrimonio, (¿ya entendeis pq hago de pepito grillo en el hilo?)

Vamos a ver: si compras acciones de telefonica-oro-inmuebles y mañana valen la mitad, habras perdido la mitad de tu inversion, si un mes despues suben o bajan será otra historia. 
No puedes decir que no has perdido porque no has vendido, como tu lo planteas es "ojos que no ven corazon que no siente" el corazon no sentirá pero serás la mitad de rico. (habras perdido la mitad de tu dinero) claro que seguiras teniendo el mismo oro, acciones, o ladrillos.

Mi abuelos compraron tierras y pagaron una fortuna, hoy no valen nada... (pero mientras no venda puedo seguir pensando que tengo una "fortuna"...) Claro claro... 
Y el que tenga acciones de Terra puede seguir pensando que tienen acciones a 150 euros... (mientras no venda)

***
Lo que dices de bestinver (hace muchos años que tengo esos fondos) es un sinsentido... no le veo pies ni cabeza, que tengan salarios altos o bajos no se que tiene que ver.
En los fondos que yo invertí haciendo un seguimiento se ve de donde salen los beneficios. no veo el misterio. Es mas mucha gente los replica individualmente.

Que no vendieran pescanova ¿que significa? ¿de que les acusas? no veo sentido a lo que dices.

Si tienes algun fundamento/base en lo que dices, exponlo, denuncia.. pero decir que es un pufo por decir, te da poco credito.

Me parece que esas acusaciones tienen la misma base que la inversión defensiva en oro... (no saber nada del tema que se trata)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2013)

Bueno, Refinanciado, ya responderá cuando se conecte. Lo tiene fácil con esta "argumentación". 

Aunque, me parece que de "cultura" andamos justitos y más para impartir "lecciones"...
¿Pepito Grillo? Gratos recuerdos me trae el simpático personaje de Disney y que fue una creación del diseñador Ward Kimball y con la pretensión de dar forma a la "conciencia" de Pinocho y por eso nació Pepito Grillo...

Pepito Grillo es una representación de lo que los psicólogos llaman el "Super Yo" (¡lo "pillamos"!) y que es un personaje "etéreo" que dialoga con el personaje "real", es decir de carne y hueso. En realidad, lo que se pretende es un equilibrio entre los "apetitos" y las obligaciones, entre los derechos y los deberes, entre los sueños y la realidad...

Y aquí se acaba la "lección"...

Pasemos a lo que venía. Os dejo un interesante enlace (está en Español) y que me ha enviado una amiga (¡gracias, Ana!). Vale la pena...

- El Crash Course | Peak Prosperity


----------



## Marina (26 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aunque, me parece que de "cultura" andamos justitos y más para impartir "lecciones"...



Si lo reconoces has dado el primer, pero importante, paso. 
Pero habla por ti, no te erijas en portavoz de otros.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Si lo reconoces has dado el primer, pero importante, paso.
> Pero habla por ti, no te erijas en portavoz de otros.



Ja,ja,ja... Sigue faltando "entrenamiento"... 

Tergiversar: Interpretar deliberadamente de manera errónea un evento o discurso.

Lo dejo, tengo cosas más importantes que atender.

Buenas Noches.


----------



## ramsés (26 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Con esa mentalidad menudo peligro que tiene tu patrimonio, (¿ya entendeis pq hago de pepito grillo en el hilo?)
> 
> Vamos a ver: si compras acciones de telefonica-oro-inmuebles y mañana valen la mitad, habras perdido la mitad de tu inversion, si un mes despues suben o bajan será otra historia.
> No puedes decir que no has perdido porque no has vendido, como tu lo planteas es "ojos que no ven corazon que no siente" el corazon no sentirá pero serás la mitad de rico. (habras perdido la mitad de tu dinero) claro que seguiras teniendo el mismo oro, acciones, o ladrillos.
> ...



Así, pues haces de pepito grillo en este hilo de amantes de los metales, te tenemos que dar las gracias... claro, ahora entiendo... supongo que es una acción noble que haces sobre nosotros y tenemos que decir que "Marina" es algo bueno en el hilo, o mejor, como dice Amaral, "Si ti no soy nada".
Comparar la compra de oro con la compra de acciones de Terra es algo antinatural. Aquí se puede decir bien que las acciones de Terra no eran más que humo, al contrario del que compra MP, pues se quiere comprar algo valioso incluso por encima del dinero que se imprime en papel, en las imprentas de los bancos centrales.
Nunca se pueden comparar dos cosas tan antagónicas, pues los MP siempre serán "algo" por mucho que suban o bajen.
Terra no era más que un servidor, o grupo de servidores que te daban algunos servicios a cambio de dinero o publicidad.
Pero había otros servidores, como Yahoo, que te daban todo esto gratis, o en todo caso ellos se las arreglan con marcas (como Opel) para que al final sea rentable mantener al día las noticias, el correo web y otros servicios que te da Yahoo sin necesidad de pagar nada.
Llevo mucho tiempo con ellos y estoy a gusto, pues se centran en el servicio gratuito, como Google, Libre Office y mi navegador, Google Chrome.
Yo ví a amigos míos comprar Terra a 35 €, y yo decirles que tendrían mucha suerte si ganaban algo, y perdieron el 95% de su dinero o más, cosas que no puedo decir a quien compra ahora, al andorrano, una moneda de plata pura, una onza troy, 31,1 gramos, por 18€, no creo que sea equiparable.
Y sigue con lo de pep¡to grillo, lo tomaremos como un control por nuestro bien, como un policía bueno.


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Con esa mentalidad menudo peligro que tiene tu patrimonio, (¿ya entendeis pq hago de pepito grillo en el hilo?)



¿Eres un pepito? :XX: :XX: :XX:

inocho: Pues que grillo tan raro...







Juraría que es una zorra (la del cuento de La zorra y las uvas, pero en fin, si tu lo dices :bla:

Si pierdo mi patrimonio, lo perderé yo solito, no necesito gestores (a precio de ORO) ni bancos, ni castuzos que lo pierdan por mí (espero que cuando entiendas estas palabras no sea demasiado tarde pepita zorrita).




Marina dijo:


> Vamos a ver: si compras acciones de telefonica-oro-inmuebles y mañana valen la mitad, habras perdido la mitad de tu inversion, si un mes despues suben o bajan será otra historia.



Vale, lo pillo; esta mañana a las 10hrs iba perdiendo con mis acciones, pero a las 12hrs iba igual, lo mejor fue que a las 15hrs (cuando abrió gual estrit) casi se me duplica mi inversión, pero a la hora del cierre iba perdiendo otra vez, pero muy poquito ::.

ienso: ¿Cuándo pasó lo del 11S qué sucedió con los beneficios/pérdidas? En un momento bajó a casi 0, pero después subió... ¿quién ganó? ¿quién perdió? :




Marina dijo:


> No puedes decir que no has perdido porque no has vendido, como tu lo planteas es "ojos que no ven corazon que no siente" el corazon no sentirá pero serás la mitad de rico. (habras perdido la mitad de tu dinero) claro que seguiras teniendo el mismo oro, acciones, o ladrillos.



Cuando cambias tus papelitos de colores por "algo", debes olvidarte de la cantidad de papeles que obtendrías por ellos en ese mismo momento (si lo haces, no podrías dormir y estarías trolleando en la hinternec), lo que debes pensar es en la utilidad ó las expectativas que tienes respecto a lo que has obtenido por dichos papeles dentro de un plazo previamente estudiado antes de comprar.

Por eso la especulación es tan jodida, cuando cambias papeles de colores por otros papeles que dicen que valen algo, te puedes arruinar o volverte millonario en un segundo, pero con bienes tangibles no, y menos si puedes darle alguna utilidad.

A malas, con el oro puedes aprender a ser joyero y obtendrías un valor añadido, con el ladrillo -si estudiaste bien la compra- tiene buena salida para alquilar y con las tierras puedes cultivar.

ienso: Y con las acciones y fondos de bestinver... ¿ ? :




Marina dijo:


> Mi abuelos compraron tierras y pagaron una fortuna, hoy no valen nada... (pero mientras no venda puedo seguir pensando que tengo una "fortuna"...) Claro claro...
> Y el que tenga acciones de Terra puede seguir pensando que tienen acciones a 150 euros... (mientras no venda)



Pues tuvieron una gran oportunidad de haberles sacado un buen rendimiento si hubieran cultivado algo, pero claro, para ello hay que mancharse las manos y con nietos como tú pues como que no.

Igual las trabajaron y con eso pudieron sacar adelante a tus padres, así que más respeto a tus viejos.

Igual las compraron para que de una vez por todas te pongas a hacer algo de provecho (trabajar y producir).

Tú lo que buscas es aprovecharte de la herencia de los yayos y te da rabia que no tengan un precio alto en papeles de colores, pero las cosas tangibles hay que trabajarlas para sacarles rendimiento.

Y la de las Terra eres tú, que yo compro y soy poseedor de bienes tangibles no de papeles de ningún tipo.




Marina dijo:


> ***
> Lo que dices de bestinver (hace muchos años que tengo esos fondos) es un sinsentido... no le veo pies ni cabeza, que tengan salarios altos o bajos no se que tiene que ver.



Definitivamente no tienes ni puta idea, ellos cobran ganen o pierdan, no apuestan su patrimonio (y si lo hacen, lo hacen como freeride) a ver si te informas sobre activos y pasivos, el salario de estos señores es un pasivo muy jodido porque es constante.

¿Por qué no trabajan a comisión de lo ganado?




Marina dijo:


> En los fondos que yo invertí haciendo un seguimiento se ve de donde salen los beneficios. no veo el misterio. Es mas mucha gente los replica individualmente.



Ya, y como "la gente" los replica, tu vas de borrego a comprar participaciones del fondo, claro, como ya está todo organizado pues trabajo que me ahorro ::.

Que sepas que los que replican el fondo (u otro índice) tienen mayores posibilidades que tú, porque pueden quitar los valores "perdedores" y poner "ganadores" más rápidamente, además de que no tienen gastos de gestión (claro, comisiones e impuestos nadie se salva), es decir, no tienen un gasto fijo que les joda la inversión. Pero claro, para eso se necesita currar y echarle horas.





Marina dijo:


> Que no vendieran pescanova ¿que significa? ¿de que les acusas? no veo sentido a lo que dices.



Yo no he acusado a nadie, tu eres la que ha acusado al Andorrano y a algunos foreros de estafadores unos post atrás ¿quieres que te busque el post o lo borrarás enseguida?




Marina dijo:


> Si tienes algun fundamento/base en lo que dices, exponlo, denuncia.. pero decir que es un pufo por decir, te da poco credito.



Yo sólo dije que huele a pufo que no veas y te expuse mis argumentos, no seas manipulador@ chup chup




Marina dijo:


> Me parece que esas acusaciones tienen la misma base que la inversión defensiva en oro... (no saber nada del tema que se trata)



Ahora entiendo, se puede hablar mal del oro, acusar al andorrano y a otros foreros de estafadores, reírse e insultar a los participantes de este hilo, pero de tus pufos, es decir "himbersiones triunfadorah" (bestinver y deuda pública) ni hablar porque son intocables...

ienso: muy sospechoso

P.D. Cuida tu dinero, cuida tus inversiones y no te metas en vidas ajenas, tu bolsillo lo agradecerá...


----------



## Agente Pwneante (27 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A este paso, y si sigue cayendo el precio del Oro, ya veremos quién extrae el metal dorado...
> 
> - How Much Longer Can These Miners Survive Lower Gold Prices?



Los mismos que lo extraían hace cinco años.

Eso si, con menos margen de beneficio.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Los mismos que lo extraían hace cinco años.
> 
> Eso si, con menos margen de beneficio.



Si lo dices tú... Pero los que van a tener la última palabra van a ser sus accionistas y te recuerdo que, en el mundo actual, si una empresa no genera los suficientes beneficios, o baja sus costes o cierra... Y con darse una vuelta por un polígono industrial, uno sabe a que me refiero, así que lo puedes trasladar perfectamente a la minería...

En fin, vamos a algo "útil"... Dejo un enlace y que merece la pena leer, pero sobre todo fijaros en los "momentos" en que detalla la manipulación reciente en el precio del Oro. Desde luego, estos "pollos" ya no se "ocultan" y aquí no hay ninguna "casualidad"...

- Don


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Los mismos que lo extraían hace cinco años.
> 
> Eso si, con menos margen de beneficio.



se montan unas peliculas.... al menos las de los ladrilleros tenian algo de fundamento...

ver para creer, en burbuja.info adorando una burbuja... (y no te metas con ella)


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Los mismos que lo extraían hace cinco años.
> 
> Eso si, con menos margen de beneficio.



No tiende a ello

Paises como sudafrica, quizas sí asumirá esto, tiene mano de obra barata, el resto me temo que no, excepto una subida de precio muy al alza, que no descarteis.


----------



## atom ant (27 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si lo dices tú... Pero los que van a tener la última palabra van a ser sus accionistas y te recuerdo que, en el mundo actual, si una empresa no genera los suficientes beneficios, o baja sus costes o cierra... Y con darse una vuelta por un polígono industrial, uno sabe a que me refiero, así que lo puedes trasladar perfectamente a la minería...
> 
> Buenos días, en esta ocasión discrepo de su argumento, cerrar una mina es echarla a perder porque reabrirla es costosísimo tanto en dinero como en tiempo. Estoy convencido que seguirían abiertas más de 3 años, por muy mala que sea la coyuntura.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no sé si es manipulación, lo que sí es cierto es que si el precio de lo que sea baja un 10% en tres minutos es porque no había dinero esperando ese oro.

Un saludo


----------



## Aro (27 Nov 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Los mismos que lo extraían hace cinco años.
> 
> Eso si, con menos margen de beneficio.



¿Por qué decís que no? 
¿En este escenario de deflación no se asemejan los costes actuales con los de hace 5 años?


EDITO: Os estoy leyendo las explicaciones en otro hilo


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No tiende a ello
> 
> Paises como sudafrica, quizas sí asumirá esto, tiene mano de obra barata, el resto me temo que no, excepto una subida de precio muy al alza, que no descarteis.



Vaya razonamiento. Confundes salario bajo con bajada salarial. 

Volver a salarios de hace 5 años no tiene nada q ver con q el salario sea alto o bajo

Y en realidad quienes peor lo podrán asumir son los salarios mas bajos. 

No solo bajaran los salarios. Los beneficios. Las licencias.. 

Es como el ladrillo. El precio del suelo/licencia es proporciona al precio de lo que se vende

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:08 ----------




Marina dijo:


> Vaya razonamiento. Confundes salario bajo con bajada salarial.
> 
> Volver a salarios de hace 5 años no tiene nada q ver con q el salario sea alto o bajo
> 
> ...



¿o alguien piensa q el precio de las concesiones y licencias no es proporcional al precio del oro? 
Ya puse algun enlace de una gran empresa minera
El costo de extraccion, sin royalties rondaba los 300 us. 4 veces menos q el precio actual

ALGO Q ENCAJA CON EL PRECIO HISTORICO DEL ORO. 
Recordar q hace nada esta en 300-400 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> se montan unas peliculas.... al menos las de los ladrilleros tenian algo de fundamento...
> 
> ver para creer, en burbuja.info adorando una burbuja... (y no te metas con ella)



Esto lo dice un tío que reconoce invertir en burbuja de deuda pública... ver para creer! :8:

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:59 ----------

*Gráfico del oro-papel:*







*Gráfico de deuda pública:*









*Y tiene los santos cojones de decirnos que el oro-papel está en burbuja... :XX:*


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Vaya razonamiento. Confundes salario bajo con bajada salarial.
> 
> Volver a salarios de hace 5 años no tiene nada q ver con q el salario sea alto o bajo
> 
> ...



Respecto al coste de extraccion...

¿Cuánto cuesta extraer una onza de oro? - Rankia

Mano de obra...

Minas de oro y platino en Sudáfrica producen por debajo de su coste OroyFinanzas.com |

Y la cotizacion DE HACE 11 AÑOS...

AEMP - El alza del oro fue el primer aviso de la crisis económica


Marina centrate en la bolsa...tendras mas futuro...mira sus graficas...

Mas cosas, mas mentiras, vamos Marina...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Es bueno discrepar siempre que se presenten argumentos que rebatan una afirmación. Los que me dices no se ajustan a la realidad y cualquiera que conozca un poco la minería lo sabe.

atom ant, suelo leer los informes trimestrales de muchas mineras y se están cerrando minas de forma total (las menos) o temporal (las más). Tampoco es nada "extraño", pues se ha hecho a lo largo de la Historia, por ejemplo en Latinoamérica muchas minas explotadas por los españoles se abandonaron y, posteriormente, fueron reabiertas y explotadas por los gobiernos que les sucedieron.

Abundando en ello, te diré que en México se está planteando el cierre de una cantidad brutal de minas de Mercurio y ¿en España? Pues, viendo lo que ha pasado con el Carbón...

atom ant, una mina se cierra siempre por estas circunstancias: agotamiento del yacimiento o no sale a cuenta su explotación, por una baja en la ley del mineral o el precio de los metales, por el inicio de explotación de un nuevo yacimiento. Y ya te he comentado que el cierre puede ser total o temporal y ésto último es más normal de lo que te imaginas.

Respecto a la "manipulación" que refleja el enlace es algo que se ha demostrado en otras ocasiones y que ha tenido eco en los principales medios de comunicación económicos mundiales. Ahora bien, cada cual es muy libre de pensar lo que estime oportuno al respecto... De todas formas, manipulaciones de ese tipo se suelen observar en otros activos financieros, ya sean acciones, bonos, divisas, etc., pero suelen realizarlo gente con mucha "pasta" y sobre todo "información privilegiada"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (27 Nov 2013)

Hola Fernando, lo decía porque las minas subterráneas tienen tendencia a inundarse y tal. En cualquier caso aún siendo a cielo abierto cerrar lleva a tener parada o malvender maquinaria y equipamiento muy caro. El oro es tan especial y tiene tanto potencial que sinceramente creo que aguantarían bastante. en mi humilde opinión por supuesto

Que está manipulado el mercado no lo pongo en duda y que seguramente en este caso se trate de restar confianza tampoco,, que no había dinero esperando es una perogrullada que me he cascao a las 6 de la mañana.
Y hablando de manos grandes habría que estar atentos a las consecuencias del acuerdo con Irán. Supongo que en principio la noticia debió provocar ventas que alguien podría estar comprando y acumulando discretamente.


Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Nov 2013)

atom, fernando, los dos teneis razón. Es de sentido común que cuando el precio de venta de oro cae por debajo del coste de extacción de una mina determinada, ésta se plantea si debe cerrar. La duda es saber si esa bajada es circunstancial y por lo tanto le sale mas barato mantenerse en perdida unos meses o si a medio plazo y le sale mas barato cerrar y reabrirla cuando el precio aumente. No es blanco y negro, cada minera tiene un coste de cierre y reapertura, y una perdidas mensuales por mantenerse abierta. El ratio de esas dos cifras define el tiempo que aguantará en pérdidas antes de cerrar.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Bueno, atom ant, había respondido a tu último comentario, pero ha tenido que haber un "error" y se ha borrado mi respuesta. Ahora ya no tengo tiempo para volver sobre lo mismo, pero te daba unos enlaces que voy a colocar a continuación:

- Cierran mina en Tolima por presencia alarmante de cianuro

- http://www.elfaro.net/es/20130/internacionales/13695/

- Minera Vale vende oro extraído como subproducto en minas de Brasil y Canadá

En el primer caso trata sobre el cierre de la mina de El Porvenir y con un gran potencial. En el segundo, se refiere como se han cerrado varias minas de Oro en Sudáfrica y que debe haber sido por una o varias de las circunstancias apuntadas en el anterior comentario. Y en el tercer caso, se comenta como se "amplia" el negocio cuando se vende como subproducto el Oro.

Luego, te explicaba que cerrar una mina de Oro es muy complejo ya que su explotación supone una fuerte inversión. Además, que para abrirla primero hay que tener en consideración algo muy importante en la minería y que se conoce como "Factor de Concentración" y que es el grado de enriquecimiento que tiene que presentar un elemento con respecto a la concentración normal para que resulte explotable, es decir: FC = Ley de Corte / Clark.

Bueno, lo "otro" es muy normal y que llamamos "empanada mental"... Lógica al comenzar o finalizar una jornada. A mí me suele pasar...

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 13:19 ----------

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Con atom ant se puede debatir sin ningún problema, no es como el "otro"... Y, efectivamente, el razonamiento que das también es válido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 13:27 ----------

Sobre lo de Sudáfrica, vamos a probar con este enlace: 

- Johannesburgo, enferma por sus antiguas minas de oro - El Faro


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

¿ Posible cambio de tendencia en el Oro ?

Dólar abre estable pero mercado prevé caída por temor a recorte de estímulo en EEUU

Dólar abre estable pero mercado prevé caída por temor a recorte de estímulo en EEUU | Negocios | LA TERCERA


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Esto lo dice un tío que reconoce invertir en burbuja de deuda pública... ver para creer! :



La diefrencia q yp tengo un 5.5% de rentabilidad. Y con lo q ha bajado si vendiera ahora tendria un 30% de rentabilidad en tres años. 
Riesgo cercano a cero

Y si lo veo mal deshacer posiciones tardo 2 minutos. 

(Cierto q tb tengo deuda alemana con intereses ridiculos. Pero el euro es estable y se aprecia cada día no como el oro q baja y es jugar a la loteria ) 

Almenos una vivienda sirve para algo... pero el oro... 
Como los reyes midas

Y no es el tema a debatir. Deuda publica/bestinver/liquidez etc. Sino la burbuja de oro


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Esto lo dice un tío que reconoce invertir en burbuja de deuda pública... ver para creer! :8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:59 ----------
> 
> ...





Marina dijo:


> La diefrencia q yp tengo un 5.5% de rentabilidad. Y con lo q ha bajado si vendiera ahora tendria un 30% de rentabilidad en tres años.
> Riesgo cercano a cero
> 
> Y si lo veo mal deshacer posiciones tardo 2 minutos.
> ...



Qué burbuja???

Tienes mucha cara. Mencionas personalmente a foreros como yo, hablas de invertir en deuda pública... y en cuanto te lo rebatimos vuelves a trollear: "el oro es una burbuja".

Pretendes echarme en cara rentabilidades míseras como ese 5,5%???

Te lo vuelvo a repetir: yo saco una rentabilidad de 3 dígitos a mi empresa, día a día... EL ORO LO USO PARA PROTEGER ESA RENTABILIDAD GENERADA MES A MES!!! 

QUE NO TE ENTERAS!!! :bla:

Luego hablas de nuevo de vivienda... pero a mí que me cuentas de vivienda??? Te veo obsesionado... acaso estás pillado?!?! ::


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Qué burbuja???
> 
> Tienes mucha cara. Mencionas personalmente a foreros como yo, hablas de invertir en deuda pública... y en cuanto te lo rebatimos vuelves a trollear: "el oro es una burbuja".
> 
> ...



El que troleas eres tu yo no te he mencionado, solo QUOTEÉ lo que tu me decias.
Si claro, un misero 5.5% que si vendo hoy es un 30% ¿cuanto ganó el oro en este tiempo? Pero nunca hable de invertir en deuda o en lo que yo invierta... el tema lo sacais vosotros, se os rebate y no os gusta...
NUNCA RECOMENDE INVERTIR EN DEUDA, BESTINVER, INGDIRECT O LLEVARLO A LUXEMBURGO

Lo que ganes con tu empresa es indiferente. Nadie habla de eso, ni de si eres funcionario o ganas mucho o poco, -no trolees- Se habla de la inversion en oro si es rentable y como es de grande la burbuja. 

Tampoco importa si invertiste en oro hace 15 años y lo que has ganado o no, igual que con el ladrillo no venia a cuento hablar de lo que valian 20 años antes. 
1- El momento es invertir ahora. 
2- ¿realmente merece la pena invertir en algo de rentabilidad "cero patatero" y de altisimo riesgo?
3- ¿hay burbuja? ¿como es de grande?
4- ¿quien se inventó eso de que el oro es seguro? ¿quien lo puede sostener viendo las graficas planas durante decadas (CON CERO RENTABILIDAD DURANTE 20 AÑOS) y luego un tobogan.


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

Es momento de proteger al menos una parte importante de tus ahorros en metales???
SÍ

Hay más activos donde proteger esos ahorros a largo plazo???
Sí, pero el mejor a día de hoy es el oro físico

Tienes cuatro duros ahorrados que puedes necesitar en cualquier momento???
Entonces disfruta de esos 4 duros y déjate de leches... 

Burbuja en el oro físico???
Claro, claro... pregúntale al COMEX la de oro físico que tienen... :bla:


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Es momento de proteger al menos una parte importante de tus ahorros en metales???
> SÍ
> 
> Hay más activos donde proteger esos ahorros a largo plazo???
> ...



¿Es el momento de arriesgar una parte de tus ahorros comprando oro tontamente?
NO

Hay más activos donde proteger esos ahorros a largo plazo???
si, sin el riesgo de algo que ha multiplicado su precio por 4 en 6 años como el oro. El euro mismo es mucho mas seguro. aun sin intereses es rentable ya que los salarios bajan.

Burbuja en el oro físico???
Si, burbuja del precio del oro, ¿como se llama algo que multiplica su precio varias veces y que no sirve para nada igual que los 30 años anteriores pero que no subió?


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ¿Es el momento de arriesgar una parte de tus ahorros comprando oro * tontamente*?
> NO



Tonto es el que hace tonterías... como meter los ahorros a largo plazo en deuda pública.



Marina dijo:


> Hay más activos donde proteger esos ahorros a largo plazo???
> si, sin el riesgo de algo que ha multiplicado su precio por 4 en 6 años como el oro. El euro mismo es mucho mas seguro. aun sin intereses es rentable ya que los salarios bajan.



Ah sí?!?!... ilústranos!!! Ladrillo, burbuja de deuda, Pescanova?!?! :XX:



Marina dijo:


> Burbuja en el oro físico???
> Si, burbuja del precio del oro, ¿como se llama algo que multiplica su precio varias veces y que no sirve para nada igual que los 30 años anteriores pero que no subió?



Absolutamente falso, lumbreras... y deja de trollear poniendo un gráfico... de hace 3 años!!! :abajo:

Aquí te pongo yo un gráfico actualizado de una buena burbuja, de las que a ti te gustan... ::


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Hola, maragold: Bueno, tú, yo y muchos lo tenemos claro, así que nos importa bien poco lo que diga... Y la gente que entra en el foro puede leer los diferentes argumentos y quedarse con aquellos que más le convenzan.

Este/a cada vez parece ser parte "interesada" (¿CM?), pero me da lo mismo y recordaré a Antonio Machado: "Los que siempre están de vuelta de todo son los que nunca han ido a ninguna parte."

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> La diefrencia q yp tengo un 5.5% de rentabilidad. Y con lo q ha bajado si vendiera ahora tendria un 30% de rentabilidad en tres años.
> Riesgo cercano a cero
> 
> Y si lo veo mal deshacer posiciones tardo 2 minutos.
> ...



Marina: 
Cuando debatíamos la burbuja inmobiliaria había un pepito grillo que nos rechazaba todos los argumentos diciendo que no había burbuja, y que la burbuja era un espejismo de bajada en nuestras mentes, creo que se llamaba bobojista o algo así. 
Ya no está, el tiempo pone las cosas en sus sitio.
No soy nadie par decirte lo que cada uno tiene que hacer, o está prohibido que haga, ya está Calópez para esos menesteres, y que es el dueño del cotarro burbuja.info
A los metaleros nos gusta hablar un poco de todo, deuda, deuda pública, rentabilidades, etc.
A la mínima que hablamos de eso, te dirijes derecho a: el tema a debatir no es la deuda.... sino la burbuja del oro.
Los demás no damos órdenes aquí, no lo hagas tú en un tema que lo tienes claro.
A tu manera, es cierto, has conseguido un 30% de ganancia invirtiendo en tal sitio.
Vale. Pero es que este hilo está lleno de metaleros.
Y ello se nota en los links que se ponen, la información, etc.
¿Que te gusta invertir en deuda? 
De lujo.
Pero deja que los demás inviertan en otras cosas, ya sabemos tus razones, todo eso ya "huele", que te va muy bien, comparado con los inversores de oro, lo sabemos todo.
Pero si no te gusta invertir en MP, (con cariño) ¿qué haces en este hilo?
Aquí ya has dado todos tus argumentos, que chocan con nosotros pues la mayoría de nosotros somos metaleros. 
No sé si al final lo mejor es dejar de lado tus consejos, (que todos los metaleros saben pero no comparten), no hay nada más feo que dar consejos cuando no se han pedido, así que debe haber algún sitio en burbuja.info que estés a gusto.
No digo que te vayas, pero si nos dejas, me temo que ninguno de nosotros te echará de menos.
Piénsalo: dejar de hacer de pepito grillo, dejarnos en paz, postear con gente que hace lo mismo que tú, eso está bien y no molestas a nadie.
Sin acritud: cuando los metaleros están deseando que te vayas, que continúes dando la vara es malo para todos los bandos.
Corretea burbuja.info, que es muy grande y hay sitios que comparten lo que tú.
Te lo agradeceríamos mucho.

Para ilustración de los nuevos:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407972-historia-de-metalero.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-que-inversion-oro-sido-ruinoso-siempre.html


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Hola, ramsés: No sé si va a servir de algo tu comentario, pero añadiré algo que no me pueden desmentir y es que la Historia nos dice que todas las monedas fiduciarias han fracasado...

Contra la "sinrazón" lo mejor es siempre "argumentar" y aquí os dejo un excelente articulo de uno de mis "favoritos", Francisco Llinares Coloma.

- Las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata - Rankia

Y, antes de que se me pase, los "metaleros" suelen andar bastante "diversificados", aunque suelen confiar más en los "bienes tangibles"...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

Pero vamos a ver, en internet si buscas puedes encontrar cientos de articulos que argumentan y tienen pruebas convincentes de que Elvis no ha muerto.
elvis fingio su muerte, aca estan las pruebas - Taringa!

De que los nazis eras semitas.
55 Preguntas Acerca de La Farsa del Holocausto

y, lo siento pero la mayoria de los enlaces que se ponen no sirven para mucho ya que están filtrados... En la marasma de millones de articulos encontrar unos cuantos que digan lo que queremos es sencillo. 
Si quereis encuentro cientos que aseguran que el hombre no piso la luna.
https://www.google.es/webhp?tab=ww&ei=0FKWUtGjB_SV0QWjsIGACQ&ved=0CBUQ1S4#q=el+hombre+nunca+piso+la+luna&safe=off

Dicho esto la informacion me parece muy parcial, os enredais en un marasmo laberintico para que os cuadre el circulo.

Que si costo de produccion de oro,,, ¿pero realmente eso tiene algo que ver con su precio? si el oro no se usa para nada y su precio es puramente especulativo ¿que tiene que ver el precio de extracción?

¿Y porque hace 6 años costaba 1/4 parte extraerlo? 
No hay que buscar mucho para ver minas que extraen por 500$ 
Pero mejor mirar alguna que quiera subir los precios para justificarlos y que diga que cuesta 1.300

*Que nos apostamos que en 10 minutos encuentro informes de empresas mineras que dicen que producir oro no supera los 500$??*
si lo consigo...
¿Cuantos dejaréis de buscar enlaces "selectivos" para embobar al personal?

.


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

Venga, a ver quién es más cabezón...



maragold dijo:


> Esto lo dice un tío que reconoce invertir en burbuja de deuda pública... ver para creer! :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (27 Nov 2013)

Hacedme caso. Pinchar aquí y dejareis de perder el tiempo en memeces:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=708


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Nov 2013)

Pues si que tienes razón Pepita Zorrita.

Fue poner en el google "Bestinver Timo" y la de resultados que salieron :

https://www.google.es/#q=bestinver+timo&start=10

Ahora me he enterado que en el 2007 tuvieron una paliza y que daban malos augurios para la economía española, pero ahora resulta que con la reforma laboral si que se va a crear empleo ::, vamos, que son castuzos totales.

Bestinver: “Por primera vez vemos luz de esperanza en España”.

Pero aún hay sectarios con mucho optimismo que creen que hay una luz hay final del túnel

Los fondos de Bestinver bajan, como todos 

Aunque aquí lo ponen como uno con los mejores resultados, no dejan de admitir que es un timo

El timo de los fondos de inversión

Y como bonus track, una explicación sencilla de como hacer tu propio fondo y salir bien parado y cobrando mucha pasta (en comisiones, claro) aunque no le des a ganar un duro a tu cliente:

Cómo Acertar Siempre en la Bolsa

No te preocupes, cuando formes tu PAB "Plataforma de Afectados por Bestinver (creo que la "B" dará mucho juego, así que lo mejor es que la registres para que no te la ganen) estaremos deseosos de apoyarte.

No pasará nada, para compensar tus pérdidas se emitirá más deuda y con eso se recapitalizará a Bestinver

:8:oh wait que también estás empufada con deuda pública :ouch:

ienso: Bueno igual no es tan dura la quita, con un 60% creo que aún te quedará algo (como ya has ganado un 30% pues como si sólo hayas perdido un 30%) así que ánimos y en la siguiente subasta ve con to' lo gordo maja.


----------



## Vidar (27 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Hacedme caso. Pinchar aquí y dejareis de perder el tiempo en memeces:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=708



Que va, está bien que haya sparrings flojos para entrenar para cuando vengan los bitcoñeros, que esos si que tienen más cultura, nivel y una demagogia mucho más refinada 

.


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Hacedme caso. Pinchar aquí y dejareis de perder el tiempo en memeces:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=708



Pues razón no te falta, aunque me he puesto a pensar y quizás sea un boot ó algo así.

¿Os dais cuenta que los mismos argumentos que l@ ownean son los que utiliza para atacar?, bueno salvando las distancias porque ella como que los utiliza a lo cutre y los mete a huevo, de esa manera les quita todo el sentido.

ienso: Quizás esté programad@ para replicar las respuestas a sus post con respuestas de otros y las utiliza a conveniencia

No lo sé ¿qué pensáis vosotros? ::


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que va, está bien que haya sparrings flojos para entrenar para cuando vengan los bitcoñeros, que esos si que tienen más cultura, nivel y una demagogia mucho más refinada
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Mira, yo no creo en la Reencarnación, pero sí ésta existe el "elemento" debió ser un "martir" en su otra vida, porque mira que le llueven las "yoyas" intelectuales, pero nada él/ella erre que erre... Ni que fuera un "muñeco de goma".

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que va, está bien que haya sparrings flojos para entrenar para cuando vengan los bitcoñeros, que esos si que tienen más cultura, nivel y una demagogia mucho más refinada
> 
> .



Spaning?? los spanish sois vosotros si estais el la lona, (claro que tampoco tiene mucha ciencia con una inversion burbujeada en maximos y en caida) que el unico recurso que teneis es "insultar" meterse con bestinver , la deuda publica , o dios...


Jojojo, 

y lo prometido es deuda: (que veo que ninguno acepto el reto, solo teneis palabreria y perdidas...)

**************************
http://www.goldcorp.com/files/doc_financial/MDA%20and%20FS%20combined%20Q4%202012.pdf

El precio de la onza de oro:
si de la tierra que procesan solo extrajeran el oro sería de 638, pero como en la tierra hay otros minerales que también venden el precio de la onza les sale a 300 usd. 

*SEÑORES, 300 USD extraer una onza de oro, *(no lo digo yo lo dice una empresa minera) pag, 8
y si el oro baja a la mitad los rollalties de extracción bajaran a la mitad, y el costo se reducirá mucho más. 
(pero si buscan enlaces selectivos encontraran que el costo es altísimo o que franco vive)

*Pero de todas formas sigo sin ver que relacion tiene esto con el precio puramente especulativo del oro, (sí, sois unos especuladores más).*


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Nov 2013)

Venga, va otra vez el post de Aceitunator Rex:

Coste de Extracción de oro

Si ya sabemos que el coste de extracción en algunos sitios es de 300US, nada nuevo bajo el sol, esa empresa en particular "sólo produjo" 2,396,200 oz en el 2012 y en el 2011 2,514,700 oz

Ahora compáralo con los productores mundiales:

Gold Production History

Gold production cash costs were the highest on record in 2012, rising by 13.1% to US$673/oz, mainly due to higher costs in South Africa, according to Barclays Capital analyst Christopher Louney.

Marginal cash costs rose by 15.2% y/y to $1,104/oz.

"Although cash costs are rising, we do not expect the curve to provide the floor for prices in the near term given that marginal cash costs are also well below gold's spot price," the analyst wrote. "Even 

after adding in sustaining capital expenditures, which we estimate at more than US$200/oz for the industry, headroom remains, but the mining environment remains challenging."

Barclays is forecasting an average gold price of US$1,646/oz in 2013.

The highest cash costs in the world according to Barclays data are in South Africa (US$1,141/oz), followed by Australia and New Zealand (US$909/oz) and Ghana (US$883/oz).

In South America, Brazil is ranked highest with US$741/oz, Peru is second (US$519/oz) with Argentina coming in third (US$312/oz).

Although the base of gold cash costs is set to rise, the scope for greater upside risk in 2013 is through labor-related supply disruptions, according to the analyst.

The gold cash costs compiled by Barclays comprise production costs per mined ounce of gold, excluding capital expenditure. The bank's database accounts for around 35% of global mine output. The main omission is China due to a lack of reported data.


Si es que donde no hay mata no hay patata...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

Es que no tiene ni puta idea, hablando en Plata...

- Goldcorp Inc. - Goldcorp reports 2013 third quarter results


----------



## Marina (27 Nov 2013)

veo que sígues dandole a la droga, 
La gente cuando flipa y pierde contacto con la realidad y puede hacer cualquier cosa... (desde tirar su patrimonio con la tonteria o matar a un hijo porque le molesta o no sabe que ropa ponerle)

Parece que el oro es muy malo, como la criptonita para humanos reduce la capacidades de de critica y raciocinio de algunas personas

Y si hablando en plata 5 minutos, y a 300 USD... si busco mas ni te cuento...

sentar un poco la cabeza...


----------



## maragold (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> veo que sígues dandole a la droga,
> La gente cuando flipa y pierde contacto con la realidad y puede hacer cualquier cosa... (desde tirar su patrimonio con la tonteria o matar a un hijo porque le molesta o no sabe que ropa ponerle)
> 
> Parece que el oro es muy malo, como la criptonita para humanos reduce la capacidades de de critica y raciocinio de algunas personas



Estás enfermo... :vomito:


----------



## Vidar (27 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Spaning?? los spanish sois vosotros si estais el la lona, (claro que tampoco tiene mucha ciencia con una inversion burbujeada en maximos y en caida) que el unico recurso que teneis es "insultar" meterse con bestinver , la deuda publica , o dios...
> 
> 
> Jojojo,
> ...



Si, sparring



> En la práctica, la palabra ‘sparring’ sirve para definir tanto a la persona con la que se entrena un boxeador como a la actividad de realizar dicho entrenamiento (hacer ‘sparring’). Además, también es empleada en otros deportes de combate como el taekwondo. A hacer ‘sparring’ en el boxeo también se le dice “hacer guantes” y es una de las actividades más importantes en la preparación de un púgil.



Y los datos de una minera serán los de esa minera, no hay nada más irregular que las minas. Puedes ver esta infografía para aclararte, lo que no creo es que la comprendas bien ya que el nivel inglés ya lo hemos visto :XX:







.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2013)

No sé, pero tanta "inquina" al Oro debe deberse a "algo", aunque habrá que hacerle menos caso y recomendarle lo siguiente:

- Se Ruega No Tocar Los Huevos


----------



## Marina (28 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Si, sparring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"ya que el nivel inglés ya lo hemos visto :XX:" Solo era un juego de palabras, veo que tu nivel no te dio para pillarlo..
*****
Con lo del oro a 300$ Solo pretendia mostrar lo facil que es encotrar fuentes que confirmen lo que queremos, y que la información que se maneja en este hijo vale una "caca" porque es de foreros que buscan y rebuscan para encontrar lo que quieren...
Y si quieren encontrar que elvis vive lo encontraran 
y si quieren encotrar que el oro deberia valer 50 US lo encontraran....

Otro asunto es la realidad, que es tozuda...
Y hay que contrastar la informacion que nos llega y leer informacion y opiniones contrarias.

Y por lo que veo os escuece demasiado que alquien no opine como vosotros, lo que evidencia la posicion tan fragil que teneis. (a buen entendedor..)


vENGA OS DEJO LAMIENDOOS uNA TEMPORADA LAS HERIDAS... O LO QUE QUERAIS...
contentos...


----------



## Vidar (28 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> "ya que el nivel inglés ya lo hemos visto :XX:" Solo era un juego de palabras, veo que tu nivel no te dio para pillarlo..
> *****
> Con lo del oro a 300$ Solo pretendia mostrar lo facil que es encotrar fuentes que confirmen lo que queremos, y que la información que se maneja en este hijo vale una "caca" porque es de foreros que buscan y rebuscan para encontrar lo que quieren...
> Y si quieren encontrar que elvis vive lo encontraran
> ...



Bueno, quería reírme un poco pero sin herir. Si en algo te he ofendido, lo siento, por que te lo has tomado a la tremenda con eso de que te vas...

.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2013)

Bueno, ahora que ya tenemos cierta "Paz", pongo un enlace donde se refiere a la "fiebre" que existe en Asia por el Oro, pero ahora referido a Tailandia...

- Gold trade in Thailand: Bullion backwash | The Economist


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, pero tanta "inquina" al Oro debe deberse a "algo", aunque habrá que hacerle menos caso y recomendarle lo siguiente:
> 
> - Se Ruega No Tocar Los Huevos



La inquina se debe a la gana, deseo, intento...de tener oro me temo, que en este caso es cero...:fiufiu:.


----------



## atom ant (28 Nov 2013)

borrasca amarillo limón


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Nov 2013)

Javier Santacruz sobre los “Indicadores básicos del mercado del oro” – Vídeo

Javier Santacruz sobre los


----------



## ramsés (28 Nov 2013)

- Las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata - Rankia

Muchas gracias Fernando, es muy ilustrativo.

Las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2013)

Y China sigue "empujando"...

- Europa da un empujón al yuan chino como divisa internacional - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2013)

Una interesante entrevista realizada hace pocos días a Jim Rogers...

- The Daily Bell - Jim Rogers on Price Inflation, Investing in Asia and Why China Will Continue to Boom


----------



## ramsés (28 Nov 2013)

¿Tiene el oro una cotización plana?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2013)

Hola, ramsés: No creo que el Oro tenga una cotización plana, más bien sigue en un lateral/bajista. Te dejo un gráfico en el que puedes ver su evolución en diferentes períodos:

- Oro | Precio del Oro | Oro en Tiempo Real

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 01:28 ----------

Lo que ya he comentado en otras ocasiones y es que no sólo caen los MP, sino que lo hacen casi todas las Materias Primas... Y también el "Crash" que aletea sobre los mercados de acciones y, muy posiblemente, también en el de los bonos...

- Future Demand For Gold Will NOT Be Met - Here's Why | munKNEE dot.com

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 01:52 ----------




atom ant dijo:


> borrasca amarillo limón



Hola, atom ant: Pues parece que los americanos quieren elevar la tensión con China y como siempre hacen utilizarán a otros "peones"...

- Japón se refuerza militarmente en medio de la escalada de tensión con China

Después de la "relajación" en Siria y el "extraño" acuerdo con Irán, parece que EE.UU. está resuelto a enfrentar el "problema" que les supone China. Imagino que no tardaremos mucho en vez las unidades de la Navy, que ahora están por el Golfo Pérsico, en "otras" aguas...

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (29 Nov 2013)

[/COLOR]Lo que ya he comentado en otras ocasiones y es que no sólo caen los MP, sino que lo hacen casi todas las Materias Primas... Y también el "Crash" que aletea sobre los mercados de acciones y, muy posiblemente, también en el de los bonos...

- Future Demand For Gold Will NOT Be Met - Here's Why | munKNEE dot.com

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 01:52 ----------



No tengo dudas de que vamos de cabeza hacía la hiperinflación, en este caso los bonos se hundirían y las materias primas se dispararían. En este escenario el mercado de acciones pueden seguir subiendo en cotización numérica pero no en valor real.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2013)

Hola, Parri: Bueno, a veces todo es una simple cuestión de información, y la verdad es que tu comentario no refleja la realidad sobre lo que le sucede a las acciones vs Hiperinflación.

El proceso que tú comentas se da antes de que se produzca la Hiperinflación, ya que ésta llega cuando la tasa de Inflación se dispara sin cesar. Un ejemplo de Inflación desbocada que puede llegar a Hiperinflación lo tienes en la Venezuela actual...

Uno de los síntomas de un proceso inflacionario es la subida continua y espectacular de los indices bursátiles.

En el caso de una Inflación alta, que llegue a Hiperinflación, lo mejor para aquellos que quieran estar en Bolsa es hacerlo en acciones y monedas extranjeras que en ese momento sean más "solventes".

Una Inflación alta es mala para la economía porque lleva a una espiral de subidas de precio continuas que dificulta la planificación y el éxito de las inversiones, lo que termina por destruir empleo. ¿Te imaginas lo que pasaría en España tal y como estamos?

Sobre el comportamiento de las acciones y la Hiperinflación, te dejo un pequeño enlace que ya sirve para explicarlo.

- ehowenespano.com

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 16:05 ----------

Bueno, no sale el enlace, pero en la red tienes información al respecto. De todas formas, es cierto que las bolsas pueden subir mucho, pero sin valor "real" (por tanto...), durante la Hiperinflación, y ya sucedió en la Hiperinflación de Weimar y más recientemente en Zimbawbe.


----------



## Parri (29 Nov 2013)

[/COLOR]Bueno, no sale el enlace, pero en la red tienes información al respecto. De todas formas, es cierto que las bolsas pueden subir mucho, pero sin valor "real" (por tanto...), durante la Hiperinflación, y ya sucedió en la Hiperinflación de Weimar y más recientemente en Zimbawbe.[/QUOTE]

A eso me refiero Fernando. Todos esperamos un crash bursátil cómo el del 29 para confirmar o certificar el desastre económico. Y a veces no es necesario ese crash. Las acciones pueden subir y estar al borde de la quiebra. En este escenario entra la hiperinflación.

Sólo hay 2 maneras de pagar la indigente deuda, hiperinflacionar o aplicar quitas. Yo apuesto a que utilizaran la hiperinflación. 

Subirán muchísimo las materias primas, los bonos se desplomarán y la bolsa no tengo tan claro que desemboque en un crash.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2013)

Hola, Parri: Interesante el debate que propones, pero desde la "ortodoxia" económica te diría que todo tiene una "explicación" y también la podría dar desde la "rebeldía" al Sistema actual imperante, es decir desde la "delincuencia" o Mafia que domina el mundo económico-financiero.

Crash bursátil lo vas a ver, el cuándo no tengo ni pajolera idea, porque estamos asistiendo a algo que no tiene ninguna explicación lógica. Ya ves como las bolsas americanas siguen en máximos históricos, a pesar de que EE.UU. se está "derrumbando" y eso lo sabe cualquiera que siga la actualidad de ese país y yo soy alguien que puede hablar con propiedad sobre el particular, dado que recibo continuamente información desde allí y conozco bien ese país.

Lo mismo podríamos decir sobre las bolsas europeas, especialmente el Dax, y otras bolsas como el Nikkei japonés.

Parri, los Bonos son un mundo "aparte", ya que es tal su "dimensión" que las Bolsas son una "caricatura" a su lado. Evidentemente, ahí hay una "burbuja", pero antes caerán las Bolsas y luego ya veremos qué pasa con los Bonos... Si éstos caen, pues lo mejor que se puede tener a "mano" son MP, despensa y otros metales "secundarios"...

La solución a la deuda sólo puede venir por una quita mundial y un reset, aparte de volver a establecer un sistema monetario "creíble" y el que mejor ha funcionado ha sido el "Patrón Oro" o volver a épocas antiguas donde el bimetalismo funcionó durante milenios...

Parri, la Hiperinflación en la situación en la que se encuentra el mundo sólo traería un conflicto de grandes magnitudes y no hablo de disturbios o tensiones sociales, sino de GUERRA total y mundial... Esto guste o no, pero la Historia enseña mucho sobre lo que ha pasado en situaciones similares. Ahora, a pesar de las "tragaderas" que existen, no sería diferente y el Sistema lo sabe... No te has fijado como el Sistema implanta cada vez más leyes que intentan impedir o reprimir los derechos civiles y hoy has tenido un buen ejemplo...

Estamos ya dentro de lo que escribió Orwell en "1984" y cuya lectura recomiendo encarecidamente y de esta esta manera la gente sabrá que o "despierta" o ya sabrá lo que le "espera".

¡Ah!, antes de terminar, la Inflación elevada, y luego la Hiperinflación, conllevan una fuerte subida de las Materias Primas principales, pero sobre todo de las Alimenticias, así que aparte de "tulipanes" habría que preocuparse por tener una despensa decente y yo, por si sirve de algo, estoy en ello...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Tiene el oro una cotización plana?



En los últimos dias desde luego

Mas atras...bajista lateralista y quizás prosiga unas semanas o meses esa bajada.

Aunque de un momento a otro todo podría dar un vuelco.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2013)

Hola, Parri: Mira, acabo de leer un articulo y que, de alguna manera, "entronca" con el debate que has iniciado. En él, Robert Barone, plantea lo que yo he comentado en otras ocasiones y es que él ve venir la Estanflación y, en cambio, yo pienso que ya está instalada en nuestro país.

Dejo el enlace: - http://www.rgj.com/article/20131124...tagflation-approaching?hcheck=1&nclick_chek=1

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (30 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: Interesante el debate que propones, pero desde la "ortodoxia" económica te diría que todo tiene una "explicación" y también la podría dar desde la "rebeldía" al Sistema actual imperante, es decir desde la "delincuencia" o Mafia que domina el mundo económico-financiero.



Jajajaja Fernando, el debate lo haces interesante tú que escribes como los ángeles. Yo reconozco mis limitaciones y expresar lo que pienso y transmitirlo no es mi fuerte.

Estamos de acuerdo que la deuda es impagable y estamos de acuerdo en que se va a producir un robo a la población. Lo que estamos en desacuerdo es en la manera del robo. Tú piensas que será un robo a la chipriota (quita de depósitos) y yo pienso que será un robo a la japonesa (diluir los ahorros vía impresión de €) al cabo de 5 años doblas la masa monetaria y robas la mitad del valor al dinero. ¿Por qué crees que el gobierno ha desligado las pensiones del IPC? Estoy seguro de que en 6-7 años 1000€ de hoy equivaldrán a 600€ como mucho.
Alemania prefiere el robo al estilo chipriota porque así evita cometer errores del pasado y su población no sufre esa merma, pero Alemania manda si Francia quiere. Francia es la clave, si quiere se posiciona con Italia y España y adiós Alemania. Trabajo con muchas empresas francesas y están empezando a tener los mismos problemas que nosotros. Por lo tanto Alemania va a perder como siempre.

Robar con fuerte inflación desgasta menos a ojos del rebaño poblacional porque siempre le puedes echar la culpa al mercado de la oferta y la demanda y bla bla bla, en cambio las quitas son muy evidentes a ojos incluso de cualquier ignorante. Sabes que los políticos españoles, italianos y franceses no van a ir de cara y las pensiones no las pueden pagar, ¿qué van a hacer? Robarles indirectamente ¿cómo? vía inflación.

Haces bien con lo de la despensa, los españoles nos hemos afrancesado y creemos que somos intocables y que nunca vamos a pasar hambre porque somos especiales. Yo de momento tengo miel, aceite de oliva, sal rosa, legumbres y piña. Ahora voy a por el "lateo".

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Jajajaja Fernando, el debate lo haces interesante tú que escribes como los ángeles. Yo reconozco mis limitaciones y expresar lo que pienso y transmitirlo no es mi fuerte.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo que la deuda es impagable y estamos de acuerdo en que se va a producir un robo a la población. Lo que estamos en desacuerdo es en la manera del robo. Tú piensas que será un robo a la chipriota (quita de depósitos) y yo pienso que será un robo a la japonesa (diluir los ahorros vía impresión de €) al cabo de 5 años doblas la masa monetaria y robas la mitad del valor al dinero. ¿Por qué crees que el gobierno ha desligado las pensiones del IPC? Estoy seguro de que en 6-7 años 1000€ de hoy equivaldrán a 600€ como mucho.
> Alemania prefiere el robo al estilo chipriota porque así evita cometer errores del pasado y su población no sufre esa merma, pero Alemania manda si Francia quiere. Francia es la clave, si quiere se posiciona con Italia y España y adiós Alemania. Trabajo con muchas empresas francesas y están empezando a tener los mismos problemas que nosotros. Por lo tanto Alemania va a perder como siempre.
> ...



Este ultimo párrafo es muy realista.
Respecto afrancesados...trabajo asiduamente en París y viene una recesión jamas vista segun indican los lugareños, nos llevan lustros de ventaja son ahorradores y diversificadores TODOS eso si la cultura del oro como en España no esta muy instaurada.


----------



## Marina (30 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> yo pienso que será un robo a la japonesa (diluir los ahorros vía impresión de €) al cabo de 5 años doblas la masa monetaria y robas la mitad del valor al dinero.
> 
> .



Entro a ver lo q se dice y se lee cada burrada. 

Se habla de masa monetaria. Etc. Como si fueran economista . 
como si se supiera lo q son los terminos y se supiera de q se habla. 

LA DEFLACIÓN JAPONESA NO HACE Q EL DINERO PIERDA SU VALOR. 
AL CONTRARIO QUIEN TUVIERA DINERO HACE 20 AÑOS HOY PUEDE COMPRAR MUCHO MAS CON EL MISMO DINERO

Lo flipo


----------



## Parri (30 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Entro a ver lo q se dice y se lee cada burrada.
> 
> Se habla de masa monetaria. Etc. Como si fueran economista .
> como si se supiera lo q son los terminos y se supiera de q se habla.
> ...



Marina no hablo de hace 20 años hablo de este mismo año.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/410441-japon-duplica-masa-monetaria.html


----------



## Marina (30 Nov 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Marina no hablo de hace 20 años hablo de este mismo año.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/410441-japon-duplica-masa-monetaria.html



Y?? 

Dime si un yen perdio la mitad de valor respecto al dolar. Euro. Si un frigorífico hoy cuesta el doble q hace un año... etc... 
(Y me callo q sigais en vuestro mundo... "expertos")


----------



## Vidar (30 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Entro a ver lo q se dice... y vuelvo a abrir la bocaza



Que poca palabra tienes.

.


----------



## maragold (30 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Y??
> 
> Dime si un yen perdio la mitad de valor respecto al dolar. Euro. Si un frigorífico hoy cuesta el doble q hace un año... etc...
> (Y me callo q sigais en vuestro mundo... "expertos")



Un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros a principios de 2001 en onzas de oro (a menos de 30000 yenes la onza)... HOY tiene EXACTAMENTE cuatro veces más yenes!!! 

Qué poder adquisitivo dices que tiene un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros en oro en lugar de dejárselos a la castuza que proteges?!?!

(toma OWNED, por listo... :bla


----------



## pascual111 (30 Nov 2013)

espero que sigas con tus comentarios, hace que este hilo sea más interesante. saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que poca palabra tienes.
> 
> .



Esta enganchado al hilo, le va el rollo BDSM de la humillacion y tal...


----------



## Marina (30 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros a principios de 2001 en onzas de oro (a menos de 30000 yenes la onza)... HOY tiene EXACTAMENTE cuatro veces más yenes!!!
> 
> Qué poder adquisitivo dices que tiene un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros en oro en lugar de dejárselos a la castuza que proteges?!?!
> 
> (toma OWNED, por listo... :bla



Hablas de un japones q se dedica a especular en oro o fuyuros,,,, q hoy triplican y mañana no tienen nada? 

(Como comprenderas el oro no es algo q nadie necesite para vivir... bueno los gitanos si.) 

De eso no se habla cuando se habla de perdida de poder adquiSITIVO. 

NO SABÉIS NI DE HABLAIS... 

Pero ninguno te lo dira... os gusta oleros los pedetes unos a otros. 

Esto si q es un OWNED... 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 15:51 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta enganchado al hilo, le va el rollo BDSM de la humillacion y tal...



Jojo... sera de vuestra humillacion... 

De verdad las cosas q decis son de pena

Y si, cierro la ventana que no se os salgan las flatulencias
Enviado desde mi HUAWEI mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros a principios de 2001 en onzas de oro (a menos de 30000 yenes la onza)... HOY tiene EXACTAMENTE cuatro veces más yenes!!!
> 
> Qué poder adquisitivo dices que tiene un japonés que protegiera sus ahorros en oro en lugar de dejárselos a la castuza que proteges?!?!
> 
> (toma OWNED, por listo... :bla



Marina...para hablar de finanzas niponas hay que estar muy metido en su cultura, haber estado alli, finanzas con yenes...es la unica reaiidad a la virtual que sale en prensa, radio y television. Al oro que es su hilo...pese a quien pese

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 16:37 ----------




pascual111 dijo:


> espero que sigas con tus comentarios, hace que este hilo sea más interesante. saludos



Interesante o intoxicante ?

Sera el no tener oro esa animadversion ?


----------



## maragold (30 Nov 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Hablas de un japones q se dedica a especular en oro o fuyuros,,,, q hoy triplican y mañana no tienen nada?
> 
> (Como comprenderas el oro no es algo q nadie necesite para vivir... bueno los gitanos si.)
> 
> ...



Pero no te largabas ya, pesado?!?!

Hablo de un japonés que cambia sus papeles de colores ahorrados mes a mes, por oro físico... que no sabes ni leer! :bla:

Hala circula, vete a comprar tus bonos estatales... :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pero no te largabas ya, pesado?!?!
> 
> Hablo de un japonés que cambia sus papeles de colores ahorrados mes a mes, por oro físico... que no sabes ni leer! :bla:
> 
> Hala circula, vete a comprar tus bonos estatales... :XX:





Parri dijo:


> Jajajaja Fernando, el debate lo haces interesante tú que escribes como los ángeles. Yo reconozco mis limitaciones y expresar lo que pienso y transmitirlo no es mi fuerte.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo que la deuda es impagable y estamos de acuerdo en que se va a producir un robo a la población. Lo que estamos en desacuerdo es en la manera del robo. Tú piensas que será un robo a la chipriota (quita de depósitos) y yo pienso que será un robo a la japonesa (diluir los ahorros vía impresión de €) al cabo de 5 años doblas la masa monetaria y robas la mitad del valor al dinero. ¿Por qué crees que el gobierno ha desligado las pensiones del IPC? Estoy seguro de que en 6-7 años 1000€ de hoy equivaldrán a 600€ como mucho.
> Alemania prefiere el robo al estilo chipriota porque así evita cometer errores del pasado y su población no sufre esa merma, pero Alemania manda si Francia quiere. Francia es la clave, si quiere se posiciona con Italia y España y adiós Alemania. Trabajo con muchas empresas francesas y están empezando a tener los mismos problemas que nosotros. Por lo tanto Alemania va a perder como siempre.
> ...



Hola, Parri: Bueno, antes de todo, un simple consejo y a no ser que te guste dar "yoyas" intelectuales pasa del "marinero/a de luces"... Vas a perder el tiempo y no vas a sacar nada en claro. Mira, hay una frase (y más de mil también...) que se le puede aplicar a este sujeto: "¿Es que ha visto usted algún censor que no sea tonto?" Por cierto, esto lo dijo Francisco Franco Bahamonde y que algo sabía al respecto.

Y mira que al "elemento" le va la "marcha", es decir que pasa por aquí sólo a "tocar los huevos", porque si al menos aportará algo... Bueno, a algunos nos sirve para "practicar" y cuando anda "groggy" pues nos deja tranquilos, aunque yo le estoy perdiendo el interés ya que me gusta tener "enfrente" más empaque... ¡Ah! por cierto, ya que no lo dice él, comentar que maragold ha estado por el Japón hace pocos meses y él sabrá más sobre ese país que este "elemento".

Volviendo a tu comentario, Parri, primero agradecerte los elogios y que son inmerecidos, ya me gustaría a mí escribir mejor... Ahora bien, lo que sí intento, y creo conseguir, es explicar las cosas de forma que todo el mundo las pueda entender y que sea también de forma amena.

Si no te he entendido mal, Parri, tú me hablas de algo que ya se está aplicando aquí y en otros países, por no decirte que es un fenómeno mundial. Tú lo ves de una manera más "local", es decir en la zona de la UE, pero yo leo mucha información extranjera y la Inflación ya está desbocada en muchos lugares, especialmente en los países emergentes. ¿Por qué piensas que en casi toda Asia se están comprando MP? Pues, es tan simple como echar una ojeada al aumento del coste de su deuda, devaluación de su moneda y subida generalizada de los precios (especialmente, los Alimenticios).

Aquí, en España, ya lo explicado y documentado en varios comentarios, donde el IPC "oficial" es una burla al más mínimo sentido común. Cuánto no han subido en los últimos años la luz, el gas, los comustible, el transporte, los impuestos directos e indirectos, el "famoso" IVA, etc. Si a esto unimos que los sueldos están "congelados" para la mayor parte de la gente, que los ahorros vía depósitos y cuentas corrientes remuneradas están para pasar de ellos, que se ha "robado" legalmente a cientos de miles de ciudadanos españoles a través de las preferentes y la deuda subordinada, etc., etc. Por tanto, Parri, creo que está claro que ya "están" en lo que tú comentas.

Yo me refería más bien a la deuda mundial y donde sus proporciones nos dicen claramente que es impagable. Y ahí sólo veo una quita o una condonación, hacer un reset y vuelta a comenzar... De no ser así, pues pintan "bastos"...

¡Ah! y una quita en los países que son conocidos como "PIGS" no sería descartable. Lo de Chipre fue un simple "ensayo" y escogieron bien dónde lo hacían, porque "pillar" lo que se dice "pillar" fueron los ricachones rusos... Pero ten en cuenta que pronto cualquier banco de la UE que caiga tendrá que ser rescatado por sus accionistas, bonistas, depositantes y clientes...

Mira, el tema de la UE lo he comentado en otras ocasiones y es que difícilmente va a salir adelante tal y como se diseñó. Se tenía que haber ido a un auténtico país o asociación de estados, pero con intereses comunes: un mismo gobierno, unas mismas condiciones socio-político-económico-financieras, un mismo ejército, etc. Hacerlo todo en base a una moneda que iba bien a unos pocos (los más fuertes), como Alemania, en detrimento de otros (los más débiles), caso de España, ha provocado la situación actual que vivimos en toda la UE y donde nadie parece estar a gusto. Yo soy de la opinión de que nunca debimos entrar ahí y menos en las condiciones en las que lo hicimos.

Parri, si no fuera porque la UE es el "cortafuegos" de EE.UU. me temo que ya no existiría...

Bueno, aquí lo dejo y hasta otra ocasión. Y te animo a que entres más a menudo a dialogar, porque es interesante conocer otras opiniones, menos las del "pesado" y que ya las conocemos de sobras...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Parri (1 Dic 2013)

Bueno compañeros de inversiones ¿os vais a regalar algo para estas navidades?

Yo me pediré unas pandas 2014 y 4-5 Barbies 50 aniversario para las nanas (una cursilada.)

Siempre me digo de no comprar más pero a estos precios la plata está irresistible y como estamos en la fase de acumulación es el momento óptimo para comprar.

No tenemos aún la señal alcista definitiva pero si tenemos pequeñas señales de agotamiento del precio. Hasta que no rompamos la zona 25-26$ no tendremos la señal definitiva. A partir de ahí para arriba como un cohete.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2013)

Hola, Parri: Pues, sí... Por estas fechas siempre me "regalo" bastantes monedas de Plata de Premium, pero por "obligación" ya que hago varias colecciones. Este año, al igual que el anterior, también voy a cargar algunas Pandas de más, pues estimo que si la Plata se "estira", éstas monedas tendrán mayor potencial de revalorización, aunque esto que digo para nada se tiene que tomar como una "recomendación", ya que se trata de una simple apreciación personal y punto...

Yo ya hace bastantes años que estoy en la Plata y siempre digo lo mismo que tú, es decir que ya está bien... pero la Plata tiene un problema y es que de muy fácil adquisición, es decir la vemos relativamente más barata que otros MP, como podría ser el Oro, aunque si tenemos en cuenta el IVA ya perdemos de entrada... Lo que no quita para que algunos -como yo- creemos que la Plata está muy infravalorada y algún día puede "explosionar" muy fuertemente y sobre todo cuando las "zarpas" de JPMorgan estén lejos de ella...

En la Plata, al igual que en el Oro, hay que estar, pero sin "urgencias" y que para eso hay "otras" cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2013)

Para la diversificación del ahorro ha aparecido un nuevo activo "tangible" y no "etéreo"...

Es curiosa esta noticia:

- La inseguridad del dólar hace que los estadounidenses inviertan en... ¡whisky!


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para la diversificación del ahorro ha aparecido un nuevo activo "tangible" y no "etéreo"...
> 
> Es curiosa esta noticia:
> 
> - La inseguridad del dólar hace que los estadounidenses inviertan en... ¡whisky!



Vivimos al limite de la paranoia inversionista en una crisis mundial, ver para creer...el oro pasando desapercibido...para algunos de nosotros mejor asi.


----------



## ramsés (1 Dic 2013)

_


maragold dijo:



Pero no te largabas ya, pesado?!?!

Hablo de un japonés que cambia sus papeles de colores ahorrados mes a mes, por oro físico... que no sabes ni leer! :bla:

Hala circula, vete a comprar tus bonos estatales... :XX:

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Estos mensajes malos que lanza Marina tienen difícil solución.
No estoy a favor de ignorarlo, pues seguirá posteando igual.
Le dije, hace unas decenas de posts, con mucha educación, que se fuera.
Viendo que no se va, pensando que a lo mejor los metaleros estamos equivocados, le he enviado, vía MP, que me diga dónde tiene el dinero que le ha dado una rentabilidad del 30% y con nula exposición al riesgo.
No me ha contestado, habrá pensado que lo busque yo.
Creo, por lo que dice Maragold que Marina tiene sus ahorros en bonos estatales.
Pues que informe, y se discute, que esto no es una secta, aquí nos gusta hablar de todo un poco. Bueno, siempre y cuando tenga que ver con oro y/o inversiones alternativas.
No sé lo que pretende entrando en un hilo de metaleros con tesis contrarias.
Creo que podría decir: bueno, pues estoy aquí para hacer de pepito grillo (con lo cual me tenéis que dar las gracias), y contestar a foreros de la altura de Fernando(que le tengo mucho respeto, pero después de algunos MP).
Bueno, Marina, si no te gusta la solución metalera a tus ahorros, que prefieres bonos y/u otra cosa, exponlo y se discute.
Pero no nos vengas con un  con los tochos pintados de amarillo... eso es querer encender los ánimos y con alevosía.


----------



## Vidar (1 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Estos mensajes malos que lanza Marina tienen difícil solución.
> ...



bueno camarada, tampoco des mucha cuerda.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Vivimos al limite de la paranoia inversionista en una crisis mundial, ver para creer...el oro pasando desapercibido...para algunos de nosotros mejor asi.



Hola, oro y plata forever: No es "paranoia", es más bien MIEDO, es decir la gente tiene tal desconfianza en el el Sistema Ponzi que está buscando "alternativas" y de ahí el éxito de las monedas "virtuales" y cuya principal pasó desapercibida cuando se creó, aunque en realidad la idea original es más antigua (¿1998?). Por cierto, Satoshi en japonés significa "inteligente"...

Respecto a que el Oro esté pasando "desapercibido", pues nunca ha tenido tanta popularidad como ahora en Oriente y pasa por el hilo de la Plata y mira lo que he colocado sobre las Maple Leaf...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (1 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oro y plata forever: No es "paranoia", es más bien MIEDO, es decir la gente tiene tal desconfianza en el el Sistema Ponzi que está buscando "alternativas" y de ahí el éxito de las monedas "virtuales" y cuya principal pasó desapercibida cuando se creó, aunque en realidad la idea original es más antigua (¿1998?). Por cierto, Satoshi en japonés significa "inteligente"...
> 
> Respecto a que el Oro esté pasando "desapercibido", pues nunca ha tenido tanta popularidad como ahora en Oriente y pasa por el hilo de la Plata y mira lo que he colocado sobre las Maple Leaf...
> 
> Saludos.



Que bueno lo de satoshi-inteligente, respalda la teoría de programación neurolingüística de Spielzeug.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Vivimos al limite de la paranoia inversionista en una crisis mundial, ver para creer...el oro pasando desapercibido...para algunos de nosotros mejor asi.





Vidar dijo:


> Que bueno lo de satoshi-inteligente, respalda la teoría de programación neurolingüística de Spielzeug.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Evidentemente, mi Inglés es "mejorable", pero mi nivel del japonés es mucho más elevado que el de la media...

Mira, Vidar, yo este tema lo tengo muy claro y más desde que conocí el origen "real" de todo esto... Si encima uno está "puesto" en los temas conspirativos, pues no hace falta decir más. Eso sí, no tengo ningún inconveniente en "observar" lo que hace la gente con su dinero y ya sabes aquello de que en estos casos funciona muy bien la "opinión contraria"...

Te dejo un enlace que os puede interesar a ti y a Spielzeug:

- El escrito que inspiró a Satoshi NakamotoBitcoin en Español

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vidar (1 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Evidentemente, mi Inglés es "mejorable", pero mi nivel del japonés es mucho más elevado que el de la media...
> 
> Mira, Vidar, yo este tema lo tengo muy claro y más desde que conocí el origen "real" de todo esto... Si encima uno está "puesto" en los temas conspirativos, pues no hace falta decir más. Eso sí, no tengo ningún inconveniente en "observar" lo que hace la gente con su dinero y ya sabes aquello de que en estos casos funciona muy bien la "opinión contraria"...
> 
> ...



Te felicito por el descubrimiento, satoshi-inteligente, de verdad aclara muchas cosas... como que el que no invierta en bitchcoin es que es tonto, y tal.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te felicito por el descubrimiento, satoshi-inteligente, de verdad aclara muchas cosas... como que el que no invierta en bitchcoin es que es tonto, y tal.
> 
> .



Yo voy un poco más allá si lo aplicamos a una cosa que manifiesta inteligencia = su actitud fue muy inteligente y consiguió lo que quería... Por cierto, ya que no lo he comentado, en el Japón el apellido va delante del nombre...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vidar (1 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo voy un poco más allá si lo aplicamos a una cosa que manifiesta inteligencia = su actitud fue muy inteligente y consiguió lo que quería... Por cierto, ya que no lo he comentado, en el Japón el apellido va delante del nombre...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Y tanto que inteligentes, el grupo de hackers autodenominados satoshi nakamoto deben de estar en las Seychelles a dieta de caviar, dom perignon, scorts y barcos riéndose de lo que les gustan a los pardillos aquellas monedas virtuales de las cuales hicieron millones con un spectrum.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Y tanto que inteligentes, el grupo de hackers autodenominados satoshi nakamoto deben de estar en las Seychelles a dieta de caviar, dom perignon, scorts y barcos riéndose de lo que les gustan a los pardillos aquellas monedas virtuales de las cuales hicieron millones con un spectrum.
> 
> .



Eso y con oro sin duda.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



No es contradictorio. Hace un par de años aterricé por ahí preguntando si los metales no eran una burbuja y casi me echan a los leones. 

If for the flies, me deshice del oro comprado años antes y compré algo de plata, abrí una cuenta en Swissquote y otra en ING, no fuera cosa que el madmax fuera en serio. Y si no el madmax, sí al menos la salida del euro o la orientación a un "Euro del Sur". Y el resto en valores tradicionales (un depósito, unas acciones, la cuenta corriente...mala leche si se va todo al carajo!)

Pues bueno, al final, resulta que nos han tapado las salidas a los pobres de siempre. Porque madmax ya lo ha habido, no sé si os habéis dado cuenta, pero ya nos han enganchado a los que pagamos siempre el pato, al pueblo. 

1.- El dinero de SQB solo puede volver a la zona euro y en euros, o sea, a España a fines prácticos, y nos han estado dando un 1 y pico por ciento cuando aquí se cobraba el 4 % (no ahora, hace un par y más de años). O sea, que las cuentas de SQB solo sirven como cuentas multidivisa por si quieres especular con el cambio euro/dolar, porque interés...el mismo o menos que aquí. Seguro?...pues relativamente, al final nos toca regresar el dinero aquí. 

Por si fuera poco, nos han hecho declarar las cuentas, hasta el último centavo de dólar o franco suizo. Controladitos como siempre y pagando el % a Hacienda del poco interés generado.

2.- Los metales. Hasta discutí lo de "ahorro a largo plazo", "seguro", "valor refugio". En el caso de los metales, con el oro a mí me pudo la codicia (y menos mal!), porque tenía una cierta cantidad que había doblado su valor. Lo vendí e hice bien. Compré algunas decenas de monedas de plata bullion porque nunca ví claro lo de monedas premium y pensé "las monedas para los aficionados, los que viven de su tráfico y los que entiendan mucho de ellas". Bueno, aparte encontrarme ahora con unos kilos de mierdaplata (lo digo por su precio) en forma de monedas que han perdido un 30 % o más de su valor. Pero afortunadamente todo eso no pasa de un par de miles de euros. 

Quién habrá ganado con eso?. Los que vendieron cuando sí estaba claro que los metales eran una burbuja. Ganaron los "metaleros avispados" que he visto desaparecer del foro antes de "la caída". Ganaron los numismáticos y todo ese mundillo. Perdimos los inexpertos, los primos.

3.- Las acciones, pues han sido de lo mejor, pero el acojone que he tenido en estos años, compensa lo ganado, siempre pendiente, siempre alerta, que si gráficos dan la señal, que si consultas a los amigos expertos. Y en medio me encontré con el cierre de un broker "a la brava" cuando casi me temía un "Lehman Brothers" (y me refiero al cierre intempestivo de Agenbolsa sin ir más lejos, en agosto de este verano).

4.- Los depósitos y cuentas. Pues mientras duró cobré un interés regulín-regulán, no está mal. Con la bajada de los intereses "para evitar que los bancos se arruinen compitiendo entre ellos", pues basura para no decir mierda pura. Y las nóminas y pagos domiciliados pues en algún sitio hay que tenerlo, así que tanto da en cuenta corriente que hacer depósitos.

Tood esto es una reflexión-resumen sobre lo acontecido en los últimos 5 años, que nos es muy común a todos. Pensamos en buscar "valores seguros", "poner el dinero-ahorros a salvo" y ser más listos que los demás. 

Pues bien, el mad-max ya ha pasado. Y nos ha pillado a todos los de siempre, al ciudadano normal, al que paga los impuestos, los rescates, la corrupción y nutre de dingo a los bancos y oligarquía de siempre. Algunos ni se han enterado. Porque mientras algunos defendemos lo listos que somos por haber "preservado los ahorros", otros se discuten en que aquí les dieron igual o mayor beneficio-intereses, etc. Y lo que sí es cierto es que no han perdido más que los listillos.

Lo que es cierto es que hemos perdido todos, porque como dices, cada día es más caro el carrito de la compra. 

Solo quiero recordar que una vez pregunté si con la crisis económica no bajaría más el precio del oro, porque la gente normal por narices comprarían menos. Me dijeron que el precio del oro no depende del ama de casa que compra unos krugerrands o del oficinista que compra un lingotillo...vale pensé, y vendí mi *último soberano de oro* a precio de ganga, a precio de tienda alemana, unos 309 euros. Ni lo sé ni me interesa, pero si a alguien le pica la curiosidad que mire el precio actual. Lástima no haber vendido toda la chatarra de moneditas encapsuladas blanquitas y brillantes que estorban en mis cajones. Si las miro, me da la impresión de que se descojonan de mí. 

Y hemos perdido todos, unos más, otros menos, porque aquí todos pagamos la crisis, la corrupción y el capitalismo salvaje y globalización. Quién sino iba a pagarlo?.

Y cada día el carrito más caro, y pagando más luz, más agua, más teléfono, mientras sufrimos recortes en sanidad, educación...recortes a la ciudadanía y su dignidad. Nadie ha escapado del mad-max.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Dic 2013)

Con todo el respeto, pero si a fecha de hoy crees todo esto que dices, significa que en estos 5 años has aprendido/entendido muy poco.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Tood esto es una reflexión-resumen sobre lo acontecido en los últimos 5 años, que nos es muy común a todos. Pensamos en buscar "valores seguros", "poner el dinero-ahorros a salvo" y s*er más listos que los demás*.



No creo que se trate de ser mas listo que los demás, sino de ser lo menos tonto que se puede, no es un tema de competición contra el vecino, sino de estrategia para salvarse uno mismo. Si el vecino también se salva, mejor para mi, vi salvación no depende de su fracaso, mas bien al contrario.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues bien,* el mad-max ya ha pasado*. Y nos ha pillado a todos los de siempre, al ciudadano normal, al que paga los impuestos, los rescates, la corrupción y nutre de dingo a los bancos y oligarquía de siempre. Algunos ni se han enterado. Porque mientras algunos defendemos lo listos que somos por haber "preservado los ahorros", otros se discuten en que aquí les dieron igual o mayor beneficio-intereses, etc. Y lo que sí es cierto *es que no han perdido más que los listillos*.



1. el mad-max (en terminos familiares) ni siquiera ha empezado, de aquí 5 años te reirás por considerar que 4 recortes y un 30% de paro era el peor escenario.
2. no se puede saber el resultado hasta el final del partido.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Solo quiero recordar que una vez pregunté si con la crisis económica no bajaría más el precio del oro, porque la gente normal por narices comprarían menos. me dijeron que *el precio del oro no depende del ama de casa que compra unos krugerrands* o del oficinista que compra un lingotillo...vale pensé, y vendí mi *último soberano de oro* a precio de ganga, a precio de tienda alemana, unos 309 euros. Ni lo sé ni me interesa, pero si a alguien le pica la curiosidad que mire el precio actual. Lástima no haber vendido toda la chatarra de moneditas encapsuladas blanquitas y brillantes que estorban en mis cajones. Si las miro, me da la impresión de que se descoronan de mí.



Y lo que te respondieron sigue siendo cierto. O de verdad te crees que la caida del oro tiene que ver con la crisis y ventas de las amas de casa? no has leido ninguno de los análisis de Unai? lo explica perfectamente.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Y hemos perdido todos, unos más, otros menos, pero aquí todos pagamos la crisis, la corrupción y el capitalismo salvaje y globalización. Quién sino iba a pagarlo?.



En esto estamos de acuerdo, excepto que aun no hemos pagado ni una fracción de lo que nos van a hacer pagar.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Y cada día el carrito más caro, y pagando más luz, más agua, más teléfono, mientras sufrimos recortes en sanidad, educación...recortes a la ciudadanía y su dignidad. *Nadie ha escapado del mad-max*.



Insisto, en 5 años hablamos, y vemos la diferencia entre quien puede dar de comer a sus hijos sin robar ni prostituirse y los que no.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Dic 2013)

William Kaye, la persona que predijo la caída del precio del oro experimentada entre los meses de abril y junio, ha concedido una entrevista al portal King World News en la cual explica su visión del mercado y lanza predicciones para el futuro más inmediato. Entre otras cosas, Kaye subraya que está de sobra demostrado que el potencial de mercado es fuertemente alcista.

Kaye, economista experto en fusiones y adquisiciones durante veinticinco años en Goldman Sachs, subraya que la actitud del precio del oro dependerá de lo que haga “el cártel”. Con esta denominación se incluye a los bancos creadores de mercado o “bullion Banks”, de los cuales y de su acuerdo dependen los precios al contado del oro-papel.


William Kaye predijo la caída del precio del oro y ahora la subida OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, pero si a fecha de hoy crees todo esto que dices, significa que en estos 5 años has aprendido/entendido muy poco.
> 
> Y lo que te respondieron sigue siendo cierto. O de verdad te crees que la caida del oro tiene que ver con la crisis y ventas de las amas de casa? no has leido ninguno de los análisis de Unai? lo explica perfectamente.
> 
> Insisto, en 5 años hablamos, y vemos la diferencia entre quien puede dar de comer a sus hijos sin robar ni prostituirse y los que no.



No hablo solo en términos particulares, sino como tendencia de lo que muchos hemos hecho estos años. 

Lo del precio del oro en razón de la capacidad adquisitiva del currante, es solo anecdótico, pero en mi caso contribuyó a tomar una decisión, desprenderme de metales y no me fue mal, eso sí es objetivo. De momento, claro, porque quién sabe a cuánto estará dentro de 50 años.... personalmente no me interesa demasiado.
Pienso que con los metales como con todo, es tan manipulable por el sistema que siempre te pillan te pongas donde te pongas. Al final se trata casi de escoger dónde y cuándo saltar.

Y claro que todo puede empeorar, por eso seguimos interesándonos en unas y otras alternativas, o replantearnos las mismas. 

Lo que quiero decir con lo de que nos ha pillado el mad-max es eso, que hemos pringado todos. Y más que volveremos a pringar, claro (será el madmax2, el 3...y así sucesivamente). Porque el madmax para la gente de a pie no acaba nunca.


----------



## ramsés (2 Dic 2013)

_Lo que quiero decir con lo de que nos ha pillado el mad-max es eso, que hemos pringado todos. Y más que volveremos a pringar, claro (será el madmax2, el 3...y así sucesivamente). Porque el madmax para la gente de a pie no acaba nunca.[/QUOTE]
_
Frase final lapidaria y de acojone. ¿Nadie en el hilo se plantea cambiar de país?


----------



## Aro (2 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Frase final lapidaria y de acojone. ¿Nadie en el hilo se plantea cambiar de país?



Sí, eso y/o comprar oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2013)

Bueno, en el comentario de Decalogo10 hay bastantes cosas en las que tiene razón, pero en su visión sobre los MP difiero, aunque desconozco a los precios que pudo entrar y los objetivos pretendidos, pero eso tampoco es importante. A estas alturas de la vida, y por lo que deduzco leyendo su comentario, está claro que tiene un conocimiento de los diferentes activos financieros y, por tanto, es él quien debe responsabilizarse del fruto de sus "inversiones"...

Yo creo llevar más tiempo en los MP y sigo muy convencido de que si quiero "preservar" parte de mi patrimonio tengo que estar "ahí"... Está claro que he comprado en un amplio abanico de precios, especialmente en la Plata: mínimo $10 y máximo $30. Por tanto, aunque sé lo que me he gastado, no tengo el más mínimo interés en saber si gano o pierdo, aunque muy probablemente esté más cerca de lo primero que de lo segundo. De todas formas, no me quita el "sueño"... yo no estoy en los MP para ganar dinero, sino como "refugio", "reserva de valor" o lo que se entienda como equivalente.

Si un día gano bastante dinero en los MP el "problema" lo voy a tener en qué lo "cambio", pues el dinero Fiat está descartado mientras éste tenga la "solvencia" que tiene. 

Y como digo siempre: cada cual debe ser "responsable" de dónde se mete o pone su dinero. Y para aquellos que nos leen y no conocen los MP, pues sirva el ejemplo de Decalogo10 para que, antes de meterse en ellos, informarse bien, "entenderlos" y, si acabamos convencidos, pues adelante y sino descartarlos. Yo siempre que he fallado en alguna "inversión" al primero que he pedido "explicaciones" es a mí mismo...

Luego, hay una "segunda" parte del comentario de Decalogo10 en el que estoy bastante de acuerdo, pero no creo que estemos todavía en un "madmax", aunque es posible que ya hayamos entrado en las fases iniciales del mismo. Lo que sí tengo muy claro es que hay una "conspiración" en marcha para ROBARNOS los ahorros y, en España, eso puede llevarles 5-10 años si antes no sucede algo más "gordo" a nivel mundial.

En fin, aunque el comentario de Decalogo10 podría considerarse "antimetalero" me ha parecido interesante, pues se trata de la exposición de alguien que se acercó a los MP y no le fue bien en ellos y nos da su razonamiento. A mí, en lo personal, no me convence, pero lo acepto perfectamente como una "vivencia" negativa y tampoco hay que descartar que tenga razón en el largo plazo, pero eso está aún por ver... De todas formas, desearle a Decalogo10 lo mejor, aunque me parece que todos -los de a pie- andamos en el mismo barco, así que...

# ramsés: ¿Dónde? No te creas que el resto del mundo anda mejor que aquí y sólo hay una "excepción": tener bastante "pasta"... Entonces en casi cualquier lugar del mundo se puede vivir.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _Lo que quiero decir con lo de que nos ha pillado el mad-max es eso, que hemos pringado todos. Y más que volveremos a pringar, claro (será el madmax2, el 3...y así sucesivamente). Porque el madmax para la gente de a pie no acaba nunca._



_
_
Frase final lapidaria y de acojone. ¿Nadie en el hilo se plantea cambiar de país?[/QUOTE]

Si.

Trabajo seis meses (mas o menos) fuera de España

Pero no es facil...en Francia las cosas se van a poner quizas peor que en España, acordaros de lo que escribo en un futuro cercano, no es nada facil...

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 16:29 ----------

A esta hora la cotizacion va excesivamente bajista...¿ Algun motivo que se conozca y no tenga el dato ?...

Cotizacion Oro


----------



## atom ant (2 Dic 2013)

buenos datos construcción e ISM en usa... por buscarle la excusa


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Frase final lapidaria y de acojone. ¿Nadie en el hilo se plantea cambiar de país?



Si, hace tiempo que trabajo con este Plan B, en 12-24 meses deberé tomar la decisión definitiva, mientras tanto, voy planificando los detalles para varios destinos para que si, lamentablemente, toca ejecutar el Plan B, no tenga que improvisar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> buenos datos construcción e ISM en usa... por buscarle la excusa



Pues esto sigue...

https://www.goldfixing.com/


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos
Soy un completo lego en la materia de los metales, y antes de abrir un hilo para novatos, pues expongo por aquí mis dudas; espero que los hejpertos del foro me las resuelvan 

Somos unos cuantos los que creemos que la hiperinflación es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos. Para protegerse de ello, parece obvio que la mejor forma es con los metales, y aquí vienen mis dudas. ¿Mejor oro, plata, o un poco de ambos? ¿Entiendo que antes que joyas u otras piezas elaboradas, la mejor rentabilidad peso/precio es comprarlo en monedas? ¿Alguna guia para dummies con la calidad del oro, tipos de monedas, si alguna es de curso legal, etc?


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Soy un completo lego en la materia de los metales, y antes de abrir un hilo para novatos, pues expongo por aquí mis dudas; espero que los hejpertos del foro me las resuelvan
> 
> Somos unos cuantos los que creemos que la hiperinflación es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos. Para protegerse de ello, parece obvio que la mejor forma es con los metales, y aquí vienen mis dudas. ¿Mejor oro, plata, o un poco de ambos? ¿Entiendo que antes que joyas u otras piezas elaboradas, la mejor rentabilidad peso/precio es comprarlo en monedas? ¿Alguna guia para dummies con la calidad del oro, tipos de monedas, si alguna es de curso legal, etc?



Te dejo un interesante enlace 

Guia básica para iniciarse en metales preciosos - recopilación de artículos del foro

Es de lo mejor que tuve ocasion de leer a mi me ayudo bastante, cuando me puse a invertir muy en serio.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 18:42 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Te dejo un interesante enlace
> 
> Guia básica para iniciarse en metales preciosos - recopilación de artículos del foro
> 
> ...



Y para comprar ( yo no vendo, solo compro ) a muchos foreros...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-166.html


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Te dejo un interesante enlace
> 
> Guia básica para iniciarse en metales preciosos - recopilación de artículos del foro
> 
> ...



Gracias, el segundo enlace obviamente lo conocía, está justo debajo de este hilo  pero antes de comprar hay que saber qué comprar y a cuánto precio.

Una última duda. he leído por ahi que el precio del oro está bajando bastante últimamente, cuál es la mejor forma de aprovecharse de ello, o mejor dicho, que los demás no se aprovechen de uno? Ya conocemos lo de las gasolinas, que suben mucho cuando sube el brent, pero luego cuando baja en las gasolineras el precio es el mismo...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> buenos datos construcción e ISM en usa... por buscarle la excusa



Hola, atom ant: Tú lo has dicho: por buscarle una "excusa"... Más bien ganas de marear la perdíz y tocar los cojones. Lo que se está viendo, en tiempos recientes, es que se dedican a tradear con el "papel-metal" y hay un rango muy claro a tal efecto. Con ver un gráfico se me "entiende" perfectamente.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias, el segundo enlace obviamente lo conocía, está justo debajo de este hilo  pero antes de comprar hay que saber qué comprar y a cuánto precio.
> 
> Una última duda. he leído por ahi que el precio del oro está bajando bastante últimamente, cuál es la mejor forma de aprovecharse de ello, o mejor dicho, que los demás no se aprovechen de uno? Ya conocemos lo de las gasolinas, que suben mucho cuando sube el brent, pero luego cuando baja en las gasolineras el precio es el mismo...



Leer este hilo desde el inicio y otros análogos, te ayudará mucho, paciencia....


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Dic 2013)

Sobre el comentario del forero Dekalogo10 me gustaría decir que su forma de actuar es el principal inconveniente sobre comprar MPs (ojo, no dije invertir).

Yo pienso que muchos de los que compran MPs quieren dar el tradicional "pelotazo español", esperan que si compran algo, ese algo multiplicará su precio y les dará beneficios con los cuales podrán dejar de currar y presumir ante sus conocidos lo bueno que es himbirtiendo.

Pues he de decir que nada más lejos de la realidad, los MPs no son para especular (hablo de los MPs puramente físicos, no papeles u anotaciones electrónicas que dicen que tienes MPs), ya que su principal objetivo es la reserva de valor y el evitar que algunos listillos jueguen con tus ahorros bajando su valor (y en ocasiones quitándotelos sin más) a placer.

Dicho esto, si se llega a dar la situación de que los MPs multipliquen su precio eso sería malísimo, porque será lo contrario a lo que ha sucedido en estos últimos 40 años, es decir, llegará un "ajuste de cuentas" y será tan brutal que no habrá suficiente vaselina para evitar el escozor (himbierte en vaselina Dekalogo10 ).

Pensad en lo que históricamente ha sucedido con los países y/o regiones en las cuales ha sucedido el "ajuste de cuentas", ahora imaginaros lo brutal que podría ser si sucede a nivel mundial, no en vano muchos países están comprando MPs como si no hubiese mañana (nunca mejor dicho).

Ahora, voy a comentar algo con lo cual quizás me juzguen de tonto, pero no puedo evitar pensar en ello:

¿No sería mejor dejar de buscar grandes rentabilidades?

Es decir, a algunos parece que se os va la vida en ello, ¿habéis pensado en todo el tiempo que empleáis en ganar unas perrillas mas? ¿no sería mejor destinar ese tiempo en disfrutar (cada uno a su manera) el tiempo que permanecemos aquí (hablo de nuestro paso por este mundo).

A veces creo que al jugar el mismo juego que ellos (pero a mucho menos escala), contribuimos a que esta pelota se haga más y más grande.

¿No sería mejor contribuir de manera real en nuestra sociedad (trabajar, crear, producir, dar un servicio, etc.), obtener una recompensa por ello (un pago) y nuestra decisión solamente sería si queremos gastar esa recompensa en ese momento o guardarla.

Si decidimos gastarla, pues estaríamos sujetos a tener que trabajar para vivir y su decidimos guardar parte de ella por si enfermamos o tenemos el deseo de no tener la necesidad de trabajar un día no muy lejano.

Entonces, si decidimos guardar parte de nuestra paga, no habría ningún problema porque mi paga se deprecie (es decir, si guardo el equivalente a 8 horas de mi trabajo, dentro de 50 años ese dinero seguiría valiendo las mismas horas de trabajo).

Sé que es una utopía (vamos, una chorrada), pero esa forma de vivir nos quitaría muchos problemas que ahora parecen no tener solución.

"En la tierra hay suficiente para satisfacer las necesidades de todos, pero no tanto como para satisfacer la avaricia de algunos."
Mahatma Gandhi

Quizás sea corto de miras, pero lo único que veo como reserva de valor son los MPs (aunque el COMEX y Cia. hagan y digan lo contrario), lo demás es especulación sujeta a manipulación.


----------



## Agente Pwneante (3 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Soy un completo lego en la materia de los metales, y antes de abrir un hilo para novatos, pues expongo por aquí mis dudas; espero que los hejpertos del foro me las resuelvan
> 
> Somos unos cuantos los que creemos que la hiperinflación es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos. Para protegerse de ello, parece obvio que la mejor forma es con los metales, y aquí vienen mis dudas. ¿Mejor oro, plata, o un poco de ambos? ¿Entiendo que antes que joyas u otras piezas elaboradas, la mejor rentabilidad peso/precio es comprarlo en monedas? ¿Alguna guia para dummies con la calidad del oro, tipos de monedas, si alguna es de curso legal, etc?



Si inviertes en metales y lo único que te interesa es el metal, compra lo que esté más barato para un mismo peso.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2013)

Aunque no trate sobre el Oro, y aunque sea para "variar" un poco, este articulo es bastante interesante:

- La Jornada: Petróleo: atraco y avalancha anti-frack


----------



## ramsés (3 Dic 2013)

_


Hannibal dijo:



Hola a todos
Soy un completo lego en la materia de los metales, y antes de abrir un hilo para novatos, pues expongo por aquí mis dudas; espero que los hejpertos del foro me las resuelvan 

Somos unos cuantos los que creemos que la hiperinflación es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos. Para protegerse de ello, parece obvio que la mejor forma es con los metales, y aquí vienen mis dudas. ¿Mejor oro, plata, o un poco de ambos? ¿Entiendo que antes que joyas u otras piezas elaboradas, la mejor rentabilidad peso/precio es comprarlo en monedas? ¿Alguna guia para dummies con la calidad del oro, tipos de monedas, si alguna es de curso legal, etc?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Pues no es tan sencillo, he visto foreros comprar en el andorrano oro, a casi 50 € el gramo, y ahora está a 33. Yo recomiendo comprar oro o plata con dinero que sabes con seguridad que no vas a necesitar a corto plazo (5-10 años). 
En caso contrario, te sentirás estafado.
Y puede suceder al contrario, que compres barato como está ahora y luego se ponga muy caro.
Si vas a estar con nosotros, te aconsejo que no hagas caso de un forero que se burla de nuestra compra en metales.
Para empezar, empezaría con plata, unos pandas preciosos y sólo unos 22 € la moneda de onza troy, depende de la capacidad de compra puedes empezar con los mismos pandas en oro. Los nuggets son también una preciosidad.
Digo lo del andorrano porque creo que la mayoría de los metaleros que estamos aquí recomendamos este sitio por barato. Hay de todo, pues hay gente que coge un avión para Alemania o Bruselas. Va a gustos, yo con coger el metro tengo de sobras.
No recomiendo para nada los lingotes, con las monedas siempre puedes decir en la aduana que eres coleccionista de monedas. Y los lingotes son muy feos, comparados con las monedas


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Pues no es tan sencillo, he visto foreros comprar en el andorrano oro, a casi 50 € el gramo, y ahora está a 33. Yo recomiendo comprar oro o plata con dinero que sabes con seguridad que no vas a necesitar a corto plazo (5-10 años).
> En caso contrario, te sentirás estafado.
> Y puede suceder al contrario, que compres barato como está ahora y luego se ponga muy caro.
> Si vas a estar con nosotros, te aconsejo que no hagas caso de un forero que se burla de nuestra compra en metales.
> ...



En las monedas todo son ventajas, pero mis lingotes argos y sobre todo pamp no los llames feos...


----------



## Aro (3 Dic 2013)

Bitcoin desde 2011 y tulipán entre 1634 y 1637







Bitcoin desde 2011 y tulipán entre 1634 y 1637 / Bitcoin since 2011 and tulip between 1634 and 1637 | Perpe


----------



## joalan (3 Dic 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Sobre el comentario del forero Dekalogo10 me gustaría decir que su forma de actuar es el principal inconveniente sobre comprar MPs (ojo, no dije invertir).
> 
> Yo pienso que muchos de los que compran MPs quieren dar el tradicional "pelotazo español", esperan que si compran algo, ese algo multiplicará su precio y les dará beneficios con los cuales podrán dejar de currar y presumir ante sus conocidos lo bueno que es himbirtiendo.
> 
> Pues he de decir que nada más lejos de la realidad, los MPs no son para especular (hablo de los MPs puramente físicos, no papeles u anotaciones electrónicas que dicen que tienes MPs), ya que su principal objetivo es la reserva de valor y el evitar que algunos listillos jueguen con tus ahorros bajando su valor (y en ocasiones quitándotelos sin más) a placer.



Coincido. Tal como yo me lo planteo, los MP no son una inversión, ni siquiera pondría la mano en el fuego en cuanto a la "reserva de valor", pues nunca se sabe cómo será el futuro y qué harán los que mandan para expoliarnos. Para mí, son una *cuestión ética*. Es una manera de que parte de los miserables ahorros que uno pueda tener, no contribuya a engordar a los bancos cuya avaricia especulativa nos ha llevado donde estamos; es una manera de que la casta no se lleve el 21% de los miserables intereses que te da un depósito. 

En definitiva, es tratar de que, al menos con mis cuatro duros, no coman, ni se alimente su pútrido sistema. Si pierde valor, pues prefiero eso, o quemarlo, a que acabe en manos de quienes nos explotan. Y en caso de que haya de acabar en sus manos, al menos que se lo tengan que currar y venir a confiscar con un pico y una pala, y no a golpe de ratón.


----------



## ramsés (3 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> En las monedas todo son ventajas, pero mis lingotes argos y sobre todo pamp no los llames feos...





Oro y plata: He tenido lingotes SEMPSA y sólo pone el sello de la empresa y el número de serie. Comparado con una humilde kookaburra de plata, o libertad, o maple o filarmónica, o panda, no hay color.
Aunque si los compras para tener dinero de verdad, lo mismo da unos que otros.
Los lingotes argos y pamp no los conozco, sólo los heraeus y Valcambi de Suiza (que comercializa el andorrano), aparte de los españoles que principalmente fabrica SEMPSA.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Pues no es tan sencillo, he visto foreros comprar en el andorrano oro, a casi 50 € el gramo, y ahora está a 33. Yo recomiendo comprar oro o plata con dinero que sabes con seguridad que no vas a necesitar a corto plazo (5-10 años).
> En caso contrario, te sentirás estafado.
> Y puede suceder al contrario, que compres barato como está ahora y luego se ponga muy caro.
> Si vas a estar con nosotros, te aconsejo que no hagas caso de un forero que se burla de nuestra compra en metales.
> ...



Aún no he decidido cuánto comprar, lo primero para mí es informarse. Obviamente hablo de poco dinero primero porque no tengo mucho ahorrado y una parte encima ya la tengo en bolsa. Me parece acertado el consejo de comprar primero plata, ni había caído, ya que al ser más barato además es la forma de ir introduciéndose poco a poco en este bonito mundo.

He leido muuucho acerca del Andorrano, pero yo estoy en Madrit (no me disparen por ello :; hay algún sitio aquí parecido o sigue siendo más barato y fiable comprar en el Andorrano por internet?
Gracias por todo!


----------



## ramsés (3 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aún no he decidido cuánto comprar, lo primero para mí es informarse. Obviamente hablo de poco dinero primero porque no tengo mucho ahorrado y una parte encima ya la tengo en bolsa. Me parece acertado el consejo de comprar primero plata, ni había caído, ya que al ser más barato además es la forma de ir introduciéndose poco a poco en este bonito mundo.
> 
> He leido muuucho acerca del Andorrano, pero yo estoy en Madrit (no me disparen por ello :; hay algún sitio aquí parecido o sigue siendo más barato y fiable comprar en el Andorrano por internet?
> Gracias por todo!



Creo que envían a Madrit, cuestión de que llames por teléfono.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2013)

¿Brotes verdes? Estamos asistiendo a la peor caída de las Materias Primas desde 2008...

- Worst Raw-Material Slump Since


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Oro y plata: He tenido lingotes SEMPSA y sólo pone el sello de la empresa y el número de serie. Comparado con una humilde kookaburra de plata, o libertad, o maple o filarmónica, o panda, no hay color.
> Aunque si los compras para tener dinero de verdad, lo mismo da unos que otros.
> Los lingotes argos y pamp no los conozco, sólo los heraeus y Valcambi de Suiza (que comercializa el andorrano), aparte de los españoles que principalmente fabrica SEMPSA.



Hola ramses

Los SEMPSA son muy basicos, y a la vez muy patrios, no dispongo actualmente de ninguno.

Los Hereaus son pura suiza

Los PAMP son palabras mayores, tengo de la serie snake en oro y tambien plata y son palabras mayores

Tambien coincido que lo mas acertado es tener monedas, en mi caso voy alternando...no subestimes colecciones lingoteras de 1, 2, 5, 10, 20, onza, 50, 100, 250, 500 y 1000 gramos

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2013)

Un muy buen articulo, pero bastante largo, así que quienes no dominen el Inglés que utilicen el traductor del navegador. El titulo tan bueno como el articulo: La Sabiduría de parecer un Idiota Hoy...

- Avoiding the Bubble in Stocks & Bonds: The Wisdom of Looking Like an Idiot Today | Peak Prosperity


----------



## atom ant (3 Dic 2013)

Veremos como acaba el día pero oro y plata parece que pretenden hacer una estrella matutina... dan ganas de echarle un tiento


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un muy buen articulo, pero bastante largo, así que quienes no dominen el Inglés que utilicen el traductor del navegador. El titulo tan bueno como el articulo: La Sabiduría de parecer un Idiota Hoy...
> 
> - Avoiding the Bubble in Stocks & Bonds: The Wisdom of Looking Like an Idiot Today | Peak Prosperity



Buenisima la descripcion de nuestra situacion, actualizo mi firma a partir de esta cita tan apropiada:



> The problem with bubbles is that they force one to decide whether to look like an idiot before the peak, or an idiot after the peak.*


----------



## Agente Pwneante (3 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Bitcoin desde 2011 y tulipán entre 1634 y 1637
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí puedes encajar cualquier curva si sabes jugar con las escalas y los orígenes de coordenadas.:no:

Incluso podrías encajar la burbuja de 2011 que explotó cuando birlaron dinero en MT Gox. También puedes encajar la de Abril de 2013, indicando el precio en el que quedó el BTC.


----------



## Aro (3 Dic 2013)

Agente Pwneante dijo:


> Ahí puedes encajar cualquier curva si sabes jugar con las escalas y los orígenes de coordenadas.:no:
> 
> Incluso podrías encajar la burbuja de 2011 que explotó cuando birlaron dinero en MT Gox. También puedes encajar la de Abril de 2013, indicando el precio en el que quedó el BTC.



Sí, tienes razón. Incluso si escalas el bitcoin para que su primer pico (antes del 2013) sea tan amplio como la subida de los tulipanes, podría tener un recorrido de 2 000 $ quizá.


----------



## RVR60 (3 Dic 2013)

Os dejo este video del tipo este , Malooney, en su visita al museo del dinero, digo moneda, del bundersbank. Me ha resultado interesante:

Cuando El Dinero Se Corrompe - Ep5 - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - OroPlata.com - YouTube


----------



## ramsés (4 Dic 2013)

_


RVR60 dijo:



Os dejo este video del tipo este , Malooney, en su visita al museo del dinero, digo moneda, del bundersbank. Me ha resultado interesante:

Cuando El Dinero Se Corrompe - Ep5 - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - OroPlata.com - YouTube

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Ya son muchos los mensajes y avisos de que la moneda en billete no respaldada al final crea una gran inflación. Pero nuestra anterior moneda, la humilde peseta, mantuvo bastante bien su poder adquisitivo durante mucho tiempo, 133 años.
Es ahora con el moderno euro cuando la gente se queja de que los precios están muy inflados (paso de lo que digan las autoridades sobre el IPC pues esta cifra está manipulada).
A los metaleros, que huimos de la impresión loca de billetes y la pérdida de poder adquisitivo de la moneda, nos ha bajado el precio de nuestro metal, medido en moneda fiduciaria, la que admite cualquier supermercado o bar, nos ha bajado un 40% más o menos, en oro, y en plata bastante más.
Me parece que algo falla o es que los precios están manipulados.


----------



## Aro (4 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Ya son muchos los mensajes y avisos de que la moneda en billete no respaldada al final crea una gran inflación. Pero nuestra anterior moneda, la humilde peseta, mantuvo bastante bien su poder adquisitivo durante mucho tiempo, 133 años.
> Es ahora con el moderno euro cuando la gente se queja de que los precios están muy inflados (paso de lo que digan las autoridades sobre el IPC pues esta cifra está manipulada).
> ...



Para mí la única duda es si los podrán manipular para siempre.


----------



## ramsés (4 Dic 2013)

_


Aro dijo:



Para mí la única duda es si los podrán manipular para siempre.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Aro, ¿te refieres a la manipulación de los MP a la baja? ¿O la manipulación del valor de los euros?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2013)

Para "añadir" a mi comentario anterior:

- El escándalo del Banco Cooperativo provoca una fuga de depositantes OroyFinanzas.com |


----------



## Aro (4 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Aro, ¿te refieres a la manipulación de los MP a la baja? ¿O la manipulación del valor de los euros?



A las de los metales me refería. Mientras tengan poder seguramente jamás dejarán que el oro suba a un valor de mercado.
Los precios en general también parece que están intervenidos, en el programa de economía directa ponen el ejemplo del aluminio.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "añadir" a mi comentario anterior:
> 
> - El escándalo del Banco Cooperativo provoca una fuga de depositantes OroyFinanzas.com |



Otra señal 8:, que pocos vemos...


----------



## Aro (4 Dic 2013)

November, 2013 - Investment Outlook for December

As in November, there are no obvious roadblocks for the 
economy in December—that is, except for those pesky 
fundamentals. Consumer confidence has continued to 
fall after its steep decline in October, job growth remains 
slow, and the world economy—most notably in Japan 
and Europe—continues to slow. 

As we noted last month, there are signs of increasing 
worry in the financial community over potential asset 
bubbles, especially in the stock market. In fact, a recent 
article in the Globe and Mail indicated that Google 
searches for “stock market bubble” are at their highest 
level in six years. 

In our most recent newsletter, we pointed out a number 
of yellow flags that may indicate a broad turn in market 
psychology. That being said, like an ocean wave that 
rises before it breaks, there still may be some positives in 
the economy going forward. And with no serious troubles 
on the horizon, December may shape up pretty well. 

...
Gold and Silver 

November was a bad month for gold, with prices breaking below $1,260 and even falling as low as $1,235. 

As we said in November, gold is still vulnerable to this downward volatility short term. Long term we think gold will perform very well, but it continues to worry us in the short term. 

The only real hope for gold in the short term is a physical shortage, causing a flurry of short-covering that would push up the price. This may very well happen, but it could be months before we see a large enough shortage to cause a sharp rise in gold prices. In the meantime, any continued rise in the stock market will likely put some downward pressure on gold. 

...

Download Document
http://www.aftershockpublishing.com/pub/members/AftershockMonthlyInvestmentOutlook123.pdf


----------



## atom ant (4 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Veremos como acaba el día pero oro y plata parece que pretenden hacer una estrella matutina... dan ganas de echarle un tiento



Pues... ... parece que si
Si hoy cierra por encima de 1250 y 20 respectivamente quizá si que estemos ante un buen rebote de los MPs.

interesante, muy interesante


----------



## maragold (4 Dic 2013)

Son manipulaciones sanas.

Lo gordo vendrá cuando se destape el percal del COMEX y sus reservas... ojalá la peña exija su oro físico. Va a ser la risión...


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Son manipulaciones sanas.
> 
> Lo gordo vendrá cuando se destape el percal del COMEX y sus reservas... ojalá la peña exija su oro físico. Va a ser la risión...



O el drama de muchas estafas versus papel...llegará ese dia y la cotización en ienso: ?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2013)

Sobre la "erosión" del ahorro en UK... y como continua el robo sistemático de parte del patrimonio en casi todo el mundo. ¿Casualidad? No suelo creer en ella cuando tiene un "patrón" definido y se está aplicando al mismo tiempo en diferentes lugares del mundo.

- Yahoo News UK & Ireland - Latest World News & UK News Headlines


----------



## atom ant (4 Dic 2013)

totalmente de acuerdo Fernando, la superélite está aplicando su plan de manera sistemática. Y no solo nos roban nuestro dinero, nos están quitando hasta la dignidad, prácticamente ya somos de su propiedad privada

y una vez que han perdido el respeto a 7000 millones de personas, qué les impide provocar que nos liquidemos entre nosotros antes de que se acaben los recursos naturales...hasta llegar a la cifra calculada y perfecta de sirvientes, 

Desde esa forma inhumana de ver el mundo quizá piensen que lo están salvando (para sus descendientes) .... verdaderamente o les cortamos el cuello prontito (cosa que no va a pasar) o me temo lo peor.


Saludos

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 20:53 ----------

Estoo, por razones personales me tengo que despedir de Uds por un par de días. El fin de semana echamos un vistazo a los gráficos y coyunturas varias a ver qué sacamos en claro entre todos.

amigos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, en el comentario de Decalogo10 hay bastantes cosas en las que tiene razón, pero en su visión sobre los MP difiero, aunque desconozco a los precios que pudo entrar y los objetivos pretendidos, pero eso tampoco es importante. A estas alturas de la vida, y por lo que deduzco leyendo su comentario, está claro que tiene un conocimiento de los diferentes activos financieros y, por tanto, es él quien debe responsabilizarse del fruto de sus "inversiones"...
> 
> Yo creo llevar más tiempo en los MP y sigo muy convencido de que si quiero "preservar" parte de mi patrimonio tengo que estar "ahí"... Está claro que he comprado en un amplio abanico de precios, especialmente en la Plata: mínimo $10 y máximo $30. Por tanto, aunque sé lo que me he gastado, no tengo el más mínimo interés en saber si gano o pierdo, aunque muy probablemente esté más cerca de lo primero que de lo segundo. De todas formas, no me quita el "sueño"... yo no estoy en los MP para ganar dinero, sino como "refugio", "reserva de valor" o lo que se entienda como equivalente.
> 
> ...




Hola fernandocg,

solo una puntualización: no me fue mal con los metales. Al contrario, gané unos 20.000 euros. Edito antes de publicar, porque no viene al caso cómo conseguí este dinero, pero es bien simple, compré cuando un kilo costaba 18k y vendí cuando estaba a casi 40k. 

Consideré esto como algo fuera de lo común y lo gasté "en putas y farlopa" como se dice por ahí, sin tocar los ahorros en forma de depósitos o masa monetaria dedicada a inversiones-bolsa. Cada uno se lo monta como quiere y puede. 

La única parte negativa fueron unas monedas de plata bullion de 1 Oz que todavía tengo, que costaron unos 3k y ahora no vendería ni por 2k. El balance en todo caso es muy positivo. 

Eso no quita un ápice del sentido de mi anterior post. Antimetalero, probablemente, pero respetando la opinión de los demás. Solo pretendo analizar un conjunto en el que siento integrado: el de los "paganos", "primos", poca-ropa o pueblo del que formo parte pese a mi condición de profesional liberal con ciertos ahorrillos y que ganó 20k pavos en oro.

Diariamente me siento estafado en mi trabajo y en mis ahorros...(ah! y por mi Plan de Pensiones! ). Estafado por las compañías de gas, luz y agua. Por los bancos y el capitalismo salvaje que se autoblinda cada día más, por la deuda española, por la inflación y los políticos, por la corrupción, por los impuestos y por muchas cosas más. 

Y como todos, intento protegerme de las bofetadas que reparten los de arriba como puedo, sin enrocarme, metiéndome en un sitio y saltando cuando creo que hay que saltar antes de recibir los palos. Y sobrellevando los madmax sin que salga demasiado herido, aunque unas cuantas ostias siempre me llevo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2013)

Hola, Dekalogo10: Pues, la verdad, me alegro mucho de que no le fuera tan mal con el Oro, es más obtuvo un excelente beneficio. Respecto a la Plata, qué quiere que le diga, pero recuerdo que Vd. debió tener la misma oportunidad que yo el 1 de Abril de 2011 cuando rebasó los $48 la Onza... Aunque es posible que Vd. entrará cerca de esos precios, pero tampoco lo sé, aunque le diré que yo también pude ganar muchísimo dinero en ese momento, pero es que yo estoy en la Plata por otros "motivos" y solamente la venderé si me veo obligado por las circunstancias o supera el "precio objetivo" que estimo que vale la Plata y que está muy lejos de los $48 la Onza... Por otro lado, como tengo cierta propensión a creer en las "conspiraciones", pues mientras tengo MP = Capital/Bienes Tangibles = Fuera de las "zarpas" de los HdP "legales".

Mire, Decalogo10, se puede ser "antimetalero" y además es legitimo no creer en los MP, al igual que yo no tengo la menor fe en otras inversiones como pueden ser las monedas "virtuales". No por el "invento" en sí, que me parece fantástico, pero es que los de "siempre" no van a dejar que prospere... Luego, hay un aspecto que demuestra la calidad "humana" de las personas y es alegrarse de las desventuras de los demás y más cuando éstos forman parte del mismo "rebaño". En mi caso es todo lo contrario, ojalá todos los "pequeños" tuvieran éxito en sus inversiones y lo único que me interesa es que los "grandes" REVIENTEN... aunque casi siempre es al revés y es que nadie puede decir que el mundo es "justo".

Decalogo10, todos o casi todos nos sentimos estafados cada día que pasa, ya sea en nuestro trabajo, en los ahorros, en los impuestos abusivos, etc., etc. Pero mientras no cambie el "espíritu" de la gente, o las "tragaderas" para ser más claro, pues poco vamos a poder hacer.

Respecto a su referencia a los Planes de Pensiones, pues le digo lo mismo que en la Plata. A mí me van muy bien, pero he sido muy activo en su seguimiento y en la forma de moverlos, de manera que su rendimiento es magnifico y los muevo de forma muy conservadora. La rentabilidad anualizada desde 1996 a día de hoy es superior al 6%. Evidentemente, cuando los inicie acerté en que las Pensiones futuras no iban a ser sostenibles, pero en aquellos tiempos no contemplé que me los pudieran "robar" desde el Estado... Hoy hubiera buscado otras alternativas, pero sigo aportando a ellos, pues tampoco me falta tanto para jubilarme. Además, conozco bastante gente que hoy come gracias a que han recuperado sus Planes de Pensiones, así que...

Nada, Decalogo10, me ha gustado su comentario, al igual que los anteriores, porque aunque Vd. puede mostrarse "ligeramente" contrario a los MP, nos da unos argumentos que pueden admitirse como válidos, ya que cada persona es un "mundo" y, por tanto, su "verdad" tiene el mismo valor que los que podemos defender una posición contraria. Eso sí, siempre hay que procurar hacer las cosas como Vd. lo ha hecho, es decir dentro del máximo respeto a la opinión de los demás.

Mucha Suerte y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Dic 2013)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No es contradictorio. Hace un par de años aterricé por ahí preguntando si los metales no eran una burbuja y casi me echan a los leones.
> 
> If for the flies, me deshice del oro comprado años antes y compré algo de plata, abrí una cuenta en Swissquote y otra en ING, no fuera cosa que el madmax fuera en serio. Y si no el madmax, sí al menos la salida del euro o la orientación a un "Euro del Sur". Y el resto en valores tradicionales (un depósito, unas acciones, la cuenta corriente...mala leche si se va todo al carajo!)
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. ¿ Donde están los especuladores de Putín Reloaded, CarlosZorro, Monster y otros ? ienso: ...incluso el agitador nato por excelencia Aceitunator Rex ha desaparecido en combate...:...algunos revolotean ahora por el Bitcoin contratados a sueldo para calentar el hilo y desplumar a más incautos...estos deberían estar baneados de por vida por Calopez...:abajo:

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 09:33 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Soy un completo lego en la materia de los metales, y antes de abrir un hilo para novatos, pues expongo por aquí mis dudas; espero que los hejpertos del foro me las resuelvan
> 
> Somos unos cuantos los que creemos que la hiperinflación es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos. Para protegerse de ello, parece obvio que la mejor forma es con los metales, y aquí vienen mis dudas. ¿Mejor oro, plata, o un poco de ambos? ¿Entiendo que antes que joyas u otras piezas elaboradas, la mejor rentabilidad peso/precio es comprarlo en monedas? ¿Alguna guia para dummies con la calidad del oro, tipos de monedas, si alguna es de curso legal, etc?



La inflación ni esta ni se la espera...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 09:36 ----------




ramsés dijo:


> Pues no es tan sencillo, he visto foreros comprar en el andorrano oro, a casi 50 € el gramo, y ahora está a 33. Yo recomiendo comprar oro o plata con dinero que sabes con seguridad que no vas a necesitar a corto plazo (5-10 años).
> En caso contrario, te sentirás estafado.
> Y puede suceder al contrario, que compres barato como está ahora y luego se ponga muy caro.
> Si vas a estar con nosotros, te aconsejo que no hagas caso de un forero que se burla de nuestra compra en metales.
> ...



Mejor Filarmonicas, no hace falta pagar ningún plus por la plata...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2013)

Bueno, respetando su opinión, le diré que está Vd. muy equivocado en que a "la inflación ni está ni se la espera" y eso es sólo válido si Vd. da por "buenas" las cifras "oficiales".

La realidad es que ya ha hay Inflación y un mínimo conocimiento de la Economía nos dice que la Inflación se refiere al aumento de precios y servicios en un determinado período de tiempo, o si lo quiere ver de otra manera: la disminución del valor del dinero respecto a la cantidad de bienes o servicios que se pueden comprar con dicho dinero.

Si vemos los recibos de la luz, gas, agua, impuestos directos e indirectos, etc. más las subidas experimentadas en comustibles, transporte, etc. me parece que las subidas son muy, pero muy superiores al IPC "oficial". Vamos, yo vivo en una gran población, cercana a una gran urbe, y eso lo he podido constatar a lo largo del año. Ahora bien, si vivimos "aislados" en una montaña pues a lo mejor es así...

Respecto a la Plata, para quienes sólo quieren "tenerla", pues la más barata que exista en el Bullion en ese momento y que ahora parece que son, efectivamente, las Philarmonicas. Claro que a algunos nos gustan más otros tipos de monedas como puedan ser las Pandas y aquí ya entra la "subjetividad" de cada cual para pagar ese plus "extra", es decir lo que he comentado en muchas ocasiones y es que cada uno hace con su dinero lo que estima más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (5 Dic 2013)

El otro día en una conversación hablando de cómo "monetizar" los metales me surgió un pensamiento interesante:

Decimos que los metales se compran para salvaguardar el valor de los ahorros.
Pero imaginemos que todo sale según lo previsto y hemos entrado en un escenario hiperinflacionista con los ahorros protegidos por metales.

Os planteo un caso hipotético, sin pretensión de ser una previsión, sino de ilustrar la idea.

Año 2013 (la actualidad):
1 onza (poseemos) ~ 1000 € (al cambio) ~ TELEVISOR LED 50" (podemos comprar)

Año 2016 (hiperinflación):
1 onza (poseemos) ~ 100 000 € (al cambio) ~ xxx (¿qué podemos comprar?)
Plusvalías = 99 000 €
Impuestos (27 %) = 26 730 €
Nos quedan = 73 270 €, que en dinero del año 2013 vendrían a ser unos 730 € por haber perdido un valor del 27%
1 onza (poseemos) ~ 730 € ~ Televisor LED 46"

Sí, sí, ya sé que la otra opción puede ser:
Año 2016
1000 € (poseemos) ~ 10 € (valor real) ~ ::

Pero parece claro que es muy importante conocer alguna forma de pagar menos impuestos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2013)

Hola, Aro: Tal y como lo planteas no lo veo. La Hiperinflación es totalmente imprevisible y, por tanto, hace imposible cualquier cálculo económico.

Piensa que el inicio de la Hiperinflación es consecuencia de una Inflación cada vez más desbocada y provocada deliberadamente por los Gobiernos para poder financiarse y que prosigue sin interrupción.

Y cuando ya no se pueden financiar los Gobiernos suelen recurrir a confiscaciones físicas de recursos o a exigir impuestos en especies. Aro, piensa que en las últimas etapas de la Hiperinflación el sistema monetario queda destrozado.

En fin, Aro, pienso que el tema de la Hiperinflación es algo que merece un estudio sosegado porque es la mejor forma para prepararse ante el peor de los escenarios que puede darse en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (5 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> El otro día en una conversación hablando de cómo "monetizar" los metales me surgió un pensamiento interesante:
> 
> Decimos que los metales se compran para salvaguardar el valor de los ahorros.
> Pero imaginemos que todo sale según lo previsto y hemos entrado en un escenario hiperinflacionista con los ahorros protegidos por metales.
> ...



Para el cálculo de plusvalías de cara a Hacienda puedes tomar por base los mil euros actualizados con el IPC, con lo cual no pagarías tanto.

También como se vió, por ejemplo en Weimar, en una hiperinflación sube más el oro que el IPC por eso es un valor refugio.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Para el cálculo de plusvalías de cara a Hacienda puedes tomar por base los mil euros actualizados con el IPC, con lo cual no pagarías tanto.
> 
> También como se vió, por ejemplo en Weimar, en una hiperinflación sube más el oro que el IPC por eso es un valor refugio.
> 
> .



Muy interesante Vidar, gracias. Imagino que esto debe ser así por ser una norma de aplicación general para compra-venta de bienes "no financieros" o algo así? (en las viviendas también se aplica?)


----------



## Vidar (5 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Muy interesante Vidar, gracias. Imagino que esto debe ser así por ser una norma de aplicación general para compra-venta de bienes "no financieros" o algo así? (en las viviendas también se aplica?)



Si, también, pero con particularidades.



> En el caso de las acciones, la cosa está clara: plusvalía es lo obtenido por la diferencia entre el valor de compra y el valor de venta de los valores, teniendo en cuenta que el valor se actualiza anualmente según el IPC.
> 
> En el caso de la venta de vivienda la cosa es mucho más complicada, porque dependiendo de la antigüedad de la vivienda y del momento de su adquisición se puede uno acoger a distintas valoraciones y distintas tablas de actualización, pero fundamentalmente estamos ante el mismo procedimiento: tomar el valor de adquisición y convertirlo en su valor a día de hoy para luego ver la diferencia, actualizada, entre el precio de compra y el de venta.



Plusvalías. Cómo calcular las plusvalías para los impuestos. Venta de vivienda. »

.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> El otro día en una conversación hablando de cómo "monetizar" los metales me surgió un pensamiento interesante:
> 
> Decimos que los metales se compran para salvaguardar el valor de los ahorros.
> Pero imaginemos que todo sale según lo previsto y hemos entrado en un escenario hiperinflacionista con los ahorros protegidos por metales.
> ...



Yo pienso que el tema de intentar pagar menos impuestos es secundario, lo principal es que cuando llegue el "ajuste de cuentas" tengas algo de valor.

Piensa en cómo han terminado (históricamente) los gobernantes que han creado las inflaciones y/o puteado las economías de sus respectivos países.

Después de haber destituido a dichos gobernantes (ó en algunos casos llevados a la guillotina), se instaurará un nuevo gobierno "que mirará por el pueblo" :bla:.

Pero como no habrá ni un puto duro, tendrán que hacer algunos ajustes para atraer la "himbersión", para ello reducirán impuestos y "harán vista gorda" en algunas cosas, por ejemplo la compra-venta de MPs.

En fin, lo que haga falta para que el dinero vuelta a circular y hayacreación de riqueza.

Si no lo crees, mira lo que ha hecho el PP, no una, sino 2 veces han hecho su "excepción de pago de impuestos" al cobrar solo un 10% si traes capital. También lo de dar papeles a los que compren vivienda.

No es el único que lo ha hecho, también los usanos dan papeles si llevas 1/2 millón de USD para "himbertir" en USA.

Ahora imagina lo que harán cuando no haya ni un puto duro (literalmente), porque será evidente que los papeles que imprimen a mansalva no están respaldados por nada, así que querrán captar bienes tangibles, con valor real.

Eso sí, ten presente que al haber una especie de "reset" todos pringaremos de una u otra forma, no se irá de rositas nadie. Sólo que si tienes cosas de verdadero valor, saldrás mejor parado.

Si te sientes más cómodo, puedes tener "2 contabilidades" (como cualquier hijo de vecino), en una -con la mayor parte de tu dinero- todo en orden, MPs con factura, en cajas de seguridad y declarado, cuentas, depósitos, etc. en fin, todo legal; a esta "contabilidad" no le tengas mucho aprecio, ya que está sujeta a los caprichos de los castuzos, pero igual suena la flauta y no son tan voraces con ella (aunque lo dudo :´()

Y en la otra, MPs y efectivo (varias divisas) que sólo sepas tú y alguien más de su existencia; en está estará la menor parte, pero lo suficiente para salir adelante en caso de incautación por parte de la casta. Tampoco tengas demasiado ahí (o extrema tu discreción), ya que si no, cuando vendas de más, levantarás sospechas y probablemente te usen como cabeza de turco y serás "el mardito hezpeculador que puteó la economía del país".


----------



## Aro (5 Dic 2013)

Si hay incautación, ¿el andorrano u otros vendedores le pasarán nuestros datos a Rajoy para que nos meta en vereda?

Estos me suena haber leído que son anónimos, aunque no lo sé:
https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Si hay incautación, ¿el andorrano y los demás vendedores les pasarán nuestros datos a Rajoy para que nos meta en vereda?
> 
> Estos me suena haber leído que son anónimos, aunque no lo sé:
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/



Todo es del estado, olvidaros de LPD y analogas en caso bélico, cuantas menos cosas aparezcan a tu nombre mejor.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Si hay incautación, ¿el andorrano u otros vendedores le pasarán nuestros datos a Rajoy para que nos meta en vereda?
> 
> Estos me suena haber leído que son anónimos, aunque no lo sé:
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/



Hombre, la casta actual morirá matando, hará lo que haga falta por mantenerse donde está el máximo tiempo posible, si tiene que "pedir amablemente" datos a los vendedores para que pueda incautar los MPs, lo hará sin reparo.

No descarto una persecución y castigos ejemplares hacia los poseedores de MPs como ya ha sucedido anteriormente, por eso tu "contabilidad legal" corre ese enorme riesgo, aunque creo que de ahí no pasarán, quizás te dejen en paz si te quitan algo, así tendrías tu otra contabilidad como plan B (nunca mejor dicho).




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Todo es del estado, olvidaros de LPD y analogas en caso bélico, cuantas menos cosas aparezcan a tu nombre mejor.



Ni muy muy, ni tan tan, piensa que no puedes ir así como así a cambiar varios kilillos de oro/plata sin justificar su existencia y aquí no ha pasao na', serás objeto de envidias, estarás en la mira de la casta (no aceptan competencia) y posiblemente te acusen de todos delitos ocurridos en la zona y quizás de los males del mundo.

Pero si tienes lo suficiente para vivir y vas cambiando poco a poco tampoco creo que llames la atención.


----------



## INimputable (5 Dic 2013)

Joder, todo esto que contáis acojona. Esperemos que no llegue a tanto, y si llega, tener mi buen "fondo" preparado.

Enviado desde un tablet.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 20:36 ----------

Preparado o enterrado 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## Vidar (5 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Si hay incautación, ¿el andorrano u otros vendedores le pasarán nuestros datos a Rajoy para que nos meta en vereda?
> 
> Estos me suena haber leído que son anónimos, aunque no lo sé:
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/



Te da igual que consigan la factura a tu nombre, antes de nada te harán justificar de donde salió el dinero y si ya no lo tienes también que donde está el dinero de la venta. ¿Tienes esas respuestas? :rolleye:

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te da igual que consigan la factura a tu nombre, antes de nada te harán justificar de donde salió el dinero y si ya no lo tienes también que donde está el dinero de la venta. ¿Tienes esas respuestas? :rolleye:
> 
> .



Es por ello, que muchas veces es mejor comprar a foreros reputados, eso si lingotes paso por el aro solo en tiendas físicas eso si uno mio, otro mi mujer, otro mi suegro, otro mi suegra...a efectos nominativos de factura...si se pone feo, ya se denunciará su robo o extravío, soy un hombre de ley, pero con el patrimonio familiar...no juega ni dios.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te da igual que consigan la factura a tu nombre, antes de nada te harán justificar de donde salió el dinero y si ya no lo tienes también que donde está el dinero de la venta. *¿Tienes esas respuestas?* :rolleye:



Como es esa frase tan burbujera? "putas y farlopa"? 

Mas en serio, justificar el "gasto del dinero" no lo veo muy realista. De todas formas es evidente que constar como ex-comprador de metales te pondra en su punto de mira, otra cosa es que puedan concretar algo.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 21:33 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Es por ello, que muchas veces es mejor comprar a foreros reputados, eso si lingotes paso por el aro solo en tiendas físicas eso si uno mio, otro mi mujer, otro mi suegro, otro mi suegra...a efectos nominativos de factura...si se pone feo, ya se denunciará su robo o extravío, soy un hombre de ley, pero con el patrimonio familiar...no juega ni dios.



El problema de comprar a los foreros es que no dan factura, para las colecciones premium y pocas monedas vale, pero para tubos bullion o monedas oro quiero tener facturas. Mi solucion es comprar al Andorrano hasta 3000€/año a mi nombre y el de mi pareja, y el resto en Alemania y Suiza, donde el limie es muy superior.


----------



## Vidar (5 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Como es esa frase tan burbujera? "putas y farlopa"?
> 
> Mas en serio, justificar el "gasto del dinero" no lo veo muy realista. De todas formas es evidente que constar como ex-comprador de metales te pondra en su punto de mira, otra cosa es que puedan concretar algo.
> 
> ...



Es frase forocochera , "putas y barcos"

No es que tengas que justificar el gasto, lo que te pueden pedir es el origen de esos fondos si no hablamos de menos de 2500€.

Si has hecho transferencia y el dinero es trazable no se molestarán en preguntarte eso, claro.

.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 21:54 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Es por ello, que muchas veces es mejor comprar a foreros reputados, eso si lingotes paso por el aro solo en tiendas físicas eso si uno mio, otro mi mujer, otro mi suegro, otro mi suegra...a efectos nominativos de factura...si se pone feo, ya se denunciará su robo o extravío, soy un hombre de ley, pero con el patrimonio familiar...no juega ni dios.



No te preocupes tanto, por mucho que quisieran confiscar no se atreverían a hacerlo como en 1933 (con penas de prisión incluso) y si tienes un poco de margen de maniobra es que ni te pueden tocar, como por ejemplo teniéndolo offshore.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Es frase forocochera , "putas y barcos"
> 
> No es que tengas que justificar el gasto, lo que te pueden pedir es el origen de esos fondos si no hablamos de menos de 2500€.
> 
> ...



Diversificación en la compra...y mas en sus ubicaciones ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2013)

Es bueno "repasar" un poco la Historia para ver lo qué nos dice sobre las Confiscaciones... Existen multitud de ejemplos y aquí os dejo unos cuantos elegidos al azar:

- http://espanol.getlegal.com/legal-info-center/confiscación

- ALGUNAS CONSIDERACIONES SOBRE LOS EMBARGOS EN LA POCA DE JUAN MANUEL DE ROSAS

- La Inquisición española y su curiosa financiación mediante la confiscación de propiedades al reo

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2013)

No se puede decir mejor ni más claro...

- La tramoya » ¿Quién vive todo gratis en España?


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No se puede decir mejor ni más claro...
> 
> - La tramoya » ¿Quién vive todo gratis en España?



Gratis total...seguro que a este hasta el oro...


----------



## Aro (6 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El problema de comprar a los foreros es que no dan factura, para las colecciones premium y pocas monedas vale, pero para tubos bullion o monedas oro quiero tener facturas. Mi solucion es comprar al Andorrano hasta 3000€/año a mi nombre y el de mi pareja, y el resto en Alemania y Suiza, donde el limie es muy superior.



Me has despertado dudas:
¿Para qué son las facturas? ¿Por si te las exigen para vender?
¿El límite de 3000 € a qué se refiere? ¿Tienen obligación de notificar al Estado compras superiores?


----------



## Vidar (6 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Me has despertado dudas:
> ¿Para qué son las facturas? ¿Por si te las exigen para vender?
> ¿El límite de 3000 € a qué se refiere? ¿Tienen obligación de notificar al Estado compras superiores?



Si no tienes justificantes de compra no puedes declarar la venta a Hacienda. Para poco te da igual pero si es una cantidad considerable querrás poder manejarlo financieramente.

El justificante tampoco tiene por que ser una factura, también puede ser un contrato de compraventa, una escritura de donación o un testamento.

Más claro, si no lo declaras sería dinero negro que no puede pasar por un banco.

También puedes regularizar con Hacienda pagando sobre el total el tipo de IRPF que te toque, si es mucho a lo mejor te toca el 52%.

.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (6 Dic 2013)

Iniciado por EstudianteTesorero Ver Mensaje
El problema de comprar a los foreros es que no dan factura, para las colecciones premium y pocas monedas vale, pero para tubos bullion o monedas oro quiero tener facturas. Mi solucion es comprar al Andorrano hasta 3000€/año a mi nombre y el de mi pareja, y el resto en Alemania y Suiza, donde el limie es muy superior.

Me has despertado dudas:
¿Para qué son las facturas? ¿Por si te las exigen para vender?
¿El límite de 3000 € a qué se refiere? ¿Tienen obligación de notificar al Estado compras superiores?

Sí Aro, todas las empresas están obligadas a declarar las operaciones superiores a 3000 euros en un modelo, el 347. Por esa razón, yo también lo hago, Estudiante compra a nombre de su señora y al suyo, para evitar aparecer en ese modelo que el andorrano tendrá que presentar en el primer trimestre del año que viene, con respecto a los datos del año 2013.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Me has despertado dudas:
> ¿Para qué son las facturas? ¿Por si te las exigen para vender?
> ¿El límite de 3000 € a qué se refiere? ¿Tienen obligación de notificar al Estado compras superiores?



Correcto, te han contestado muy bien, solo añadiria:
- tener facturas te permitira elegir llegado el momento si declararlo o no, no tener no te da opcion.
- repartir entre tu pareja y tu permite que llegado el momento de declarar repartir las plusvalias entre dos (asumiendo que los ingresos son de los dos)
- el limite de alemania es muy superior, creo que del orden de 15k€ (ahora no lo recuerdo exactamente)
- y, comprar monedas del mismo tipo te permite combinar monedas con facturas y otras sin, y "reaprovechar" una misma factura para dos ventas (idealmente separadas 5 años)
- comprar en tiendas alemanas tambien te aleja del gobierno y sus capacidades de extorsion a los vendedores.

En resumen, yo no se cuando necesitare vender ni como sera el mundo en ese momento, por lo que me gusta dejarme puertas abiertas: desde declararlo todo legalmente paganini hasta venderlo todo en negro y no declarar nada, asi de claro, de aqui 5, 10 o 20 años no se como estara el patio.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (6 Dic 2013)

Y si se tiene una S.L. invertir en oro te abre muchas más opciones, siempre positivas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Dic 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Y si se tiene una S.L. invertir en oro te abre muchas más opciones, siempre positivas.



Me interesa mucho esto que dices, podrias ampliar un poco el tema por favor?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2013)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Como te gustan las citas, te dejo una de Harold Wilson: "Las antigüedades son el único campo en el que el pasado tiene aún futuro."

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Y si se tiene una S.L. invertir en oro te abre muchas más opciones, siempre positivas.



Soy todo oidos y ojos

Ampliacion por favor

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Dic 2013)

Oro: Cosas que pasan en el Fixing | Unai Gaztelumendi



> *Oro: Cosas que pasan en el Fixing*
> 
> Ya habréis leído que los reguladores alemanes e ingleses investigan el proceso de los 2 fixings diarios: tienen serias dudas de la mecánica y sospechan manipulaciones e insider trading. Veremos donde llega la investigación (o donde se para).
> 
> ...


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (6 Dic 2013)

Hola estudiante, plata y oro, me refiero que si además de comprar a nombre de tu pareja y tuyo, puedes hacerlo tb si tienes una S.L. en beneficios. Siendo metalero y apostando al oro con tu S.L. en beneficios, el pago de impuestos de tu S.L. te puede cubrir parte de las pérdidas que el oro te pueda suponer.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Dic 2013)

Interesante cuestión, no en vano el Quillo-saki menciona en sus libros lo de las corporaciones...

Vaya mierda de mundo, una corporación (que no es más que un papel firmado en una oficina bonita) tiene mayores garantías y protección que un ser humano...

A donde hemos llegado, espero que cuando haya ajuste de cuentas, también haya ajuste de valores.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2013)

No te preocupes, Refinanciado, cuando llegue el momento la Guillotina no hará "distinciones"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Dic 2013)

*El descenso del precio del oro no es un indicador del fin de la crisis* 
FRANCISCO VILLANUEVA

En principio, tener oro es una forma de garantía contra la guerra, contra un apocalipsis financiero y una pérdida generalizada del valor monetario. Y desde el comienzo de la crisis financiera mundial, el precio del oro ha sido visto como un barómetro de la inseguridad económica mundial. Entonces, ¿la caída del precio, de un pico de 1900 dólares la onza en agosto de 2011 a algo menos de 1280 dólares actuales, representa un voto de confianza en la economía global?

Decir que el mercado del oro exhibe todas las características de una burbuja que estalló es simplificar demasiado. Sin duda, la subida triunfal del oro hasta su cima desde aquellos 350 dólares la onza de julio de 2003, tenía embobados a los inversores. El precio subía hoy porque todos estaban convencidos de que subiría aún más mañana.
Algunos motivos de la compra de oro son de peso. Hace diez años, el oro se vendía a mucho menos de su promedio de largo plazo ajustado por inflación. La integración de 3.000 millones de ciudadanos de mercados emergentes a la economía global no podía menos que darle un gigantesco impulso a la demanda.
Ese elemento del relato, casualmente, sigue siendo válido. La crisis financiera internacional contribuyó a la fascinación por el oro, debido, en un principio, al temor a una segunda Gran Depresión. Y luego, al miedo de algunos inversionistas de que los gobiernos provocasen inflación para mitigar la carga creciente de la deuda pública y combatir la desocupación.
Cuando los bancos centrales tenían las tasas de interés en cero, a nadie le preocupó que el oro no dé intereses. Por eso es una tontería decir que la suba del precio del oro fue sólo una burbuja. Pero es cierto que a medida que el precio subía, atrajo a más inversores ingenuos.
Ultimamente, los fundamentos han cambiado en cierta medida, y el furor especulativo cambió aún más. La economía de China sigue moderándose; el crecimiento de India cayó mucho comparado con el de años atrás. Por el contrario, pese a los desacertados recortes automáticos fiscales, la economía de EE.UU. parece recuperarse. Las tasas de interés mundiales aumentaron 100 puntos básicos desde que la FED comenzó a sugerir que pondría fin a su política de relajación cuantitativa.
Con la Reserva Federal de EEUU enfatizando su sesgo antiinflacionario, es más difícil justificar que los inversores necesiten el oro como protección antiinflación. Como los médicos y dentistas que compraban monedas de oro hace dos años y ahora se deshacen de ellas, aún no está claro en qué punto parará la espiral descendente. Algunos apuntan a la barrera psicológica de los 1000 dólares.
Los argumentos a favor o en contra del oro no han cambiado mucho desde 2010. En octubre de aquel año, el precio ascendente del oro –el activo especulativo basado en la fe por excelencia– acababa de alcanzar los 1300 dólares. Pero la razón por la cual la gente adquiría oro, entonces y ahora, nunca fue especulativa. Más bien, el oro es una forma de cobertura. Si uno es un inversor rico, o un fondo soberano, es perfectamente atendible conservar un pequeño porcentaje de sus activos en oro como protección contra eventos extremos.
Comprar oro también tiene sentido para los hogares en países como China e India, por ejemplo, donde se limita el acceso a otras inversiones financieras. Para la mayoría de los demás países, el oro es sólo otra de las apuestas posibles. Y como pasa con todas las apuestas, no necesariamente se gana.
A menos que los gobiernos fijen el precio del oro, como lo hicieron antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial, el mercado de este metal será inevitablemente riesgoso y volátil. En un estudio publicado, los posibles modelos de precio fundamental del oro se observan que en el mejor de los casos, está atado débilmente a máximos y mínimos. Su precio parece alejarse mucho hacia arriba o hacia abajo de su valor fundamental de largo plazo por períodos prolongados. Este comportamiento no difiere del de otros activos financieros, como los tipos de cambio y las acciones, aunque los vaivenes en el precio del oro sean más pronunciados.
El derrumbe reciente del precio del oro no ha modificado realmente la argumentación para invertir en este metal en una dirección u otra. Sí, los precios podrían caer por debajo de los 1000 dólares EEUU, pero también podrían subir. Mientras tanto, los gobernantes deberían ser cautos antes de interpretar que el derrumbe de los precios del oro es un voto de confianza en su gestión, nada más alejado de la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2013)

He leído lo que aporta NIJAS y, la verdad, no hay que darle muchas vueltas a lo que es evidente. ¿Por qué China está comprando MP? Esa pregunta tiene una respuesta muy sencilla para aquellos que seguimos la Geopolítica y es, precisamente, China quien está demostrando más "sentido común" y previsión de futuro...

¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues que China lleva unos años realizando una de las mejores políticas de inversión y es priorizar la Energía (fundamental para ellos), las reservas de tierras, los Metales industriales y los Metales preciosos. La inversión en éstos últimos tiene un fundamento de "cajón" y es que China sabe que se avecinan problemas monetarios a nivel mundial y también sabe que la única forma de asegurarse el pago de lo que pueda necesitar va a ser en un "formato"... Y ya sabéis cuál, ¿No?


----------



## INimputable (6 Dic 2013)

Los chinos a la vez que compran oro, también tienen una burbuja inmobiliaria increíble ( la más grande de la historia dicen algunos) , también están en el Btc. Parece que apuestan a todo.
PD: tal vez me equivoque, no soy ejperto económico 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2013)

INimputable dijo:


> Los chinos a la vez que compran oro, también tienen una burbuja inmobiliaria increíble ( la más grande de la historia dicen algunos) , también están en el Btc. Parece que apuestan a todo.
> PD: tal vez me equivoque, no soy ejperto económico
> 
> Enviado desde un tablet.



Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues mire lo que piensa el Banco Central de China respecto a lo que Vd. comenta:

- Expansión.com

Y China tiene muchas "burbujas", aparte de la Inmobiliaria...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2013)

Como ya estamos casi a finales de año, hay que recordar una noticia a aquellos que todavía conservan su "fe" en los bancos...

- Se prepara el corralito: una nueva norma de la UE hará temer a los ahorradores de menos de 100.000 euros


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Como ya estamos casi a finales de año, hay que recordar una noticia a aquellos que todavía conservan su "fe" en los bancos...
> 
> - Se prepara el corralito: una nueva norma de la UE hará temer a los ahorradores de menos de 100.000 euros



La tengo grabado a fuego...

Ese mismo dia, sin dilación retire lo poco que tenía en banca y analogos...


----------



## Aro (7 Dic 2013)

Imaginemos que el oro se agota. No llega para satisfacer la demanda. Su precio y el de la plata se disparan. Tú te encuentras que tus MP valen 2 millones de leuros. ¿Qué opción elegirías?

-Estimo que es una burbuja, así que cambio los MP por papel y espero que baje para recomprar MP.
-No hago nada, no necesito dinero así que me quedo como estoy.
-Cambio el MP por papel y lo invierto (¿en ladrillo, en tierras, en bolsa, plan de pensiones, otra cosa?).
-No cambio el MP por papel para no pagar impuestos, lo trato de cambiar directamente por bienes.
-Me retiro a Brasil y lo voy convirtiendo y gastando poco a poco.
-Otra opción


Si 2 millones te parece poco, o mucho, para disparar tu reacción, puedes proponer la cantidad que te llevaría a actuar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> -Cambio el MP por papel y lo invierto (¿en ladrillo, en tierras, en bolsa, plan de pensiones, otra cosa?).
> -No cambio el MP por papel para no pagar impuestos, lo trato de cambiar directamente por bienes.



Para mi 2M es una cantidad mas que tentadora, en este caso liquidaria la mitad de los MP, idealmente cambiandolos por otros bienes y, si no hay mas remedio, pasando por papelitos.


----------



## INimputable (7 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues mire lo que piensa el Banco Central de China respecto a lo que Vd. comenta:
> 
> - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



Thailandia ya hace un tiempo lo prohibió también

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/07/30/navegante/1375162539.html

Enviado desde un tablet.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Esto es un poco offtopic, no se si lo ha puesto alguien

http://www.puntoclick.cl/?p=20754

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## Aro (7 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para mi 2M es una cantidad mas que tentadora, en este caso liquidaria la mitad de los MP, idealmente cambiandolos por otros bienes y, si no hay mas remedio, pasando por papelitos.



Y aquí comenzarían los "problemas" 
¿Por qué bienes lo cambias? ¿Por ladrillo en plena caída, con subida de impuestos, y casi garantizando destrucción patrimonial? 
¿Alguna propiedad productiva? No parece fácil de encontrar esto ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Y aquí comenzarían los "problemas"
> ¿Por qué bienes lo cambias? ¿Por ladrillo en plena caída, con subida de impuestos, y casi garantizando destrucción patrimonial?
> ¿Alguna propiedad productiva? No parece fácil de encontrar esto ienso:ienso:ienso:



Preferiblemente por tierras (agricolas) y por una vivienda geneosa con terreno, 1M de euros en los proximos años pueden dar para algo mas que decente. Lo de los impuestos es cierto, pero siempre me quedaria la mitad de los MP para vender otra fraccion. Tampoco es necesario que las compras fueran en España, en paises menos pobres no necesitaran robar tanto, no (?).


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... Lo "vuestro" es la "leche". En lo que a mí respecta primero: "Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando." y en segundo lugar: "Despacito y con buena letra, que el hacer las cosas bien, importa más que el hacerlas." (Antonio Machado)

Bueno, os dejo con vuestros "sueños" y dejaré tranquilo por una vez al gran Calderón de la Barca.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Aro (7 Dic 2013)

Sí, fernando, es cierto xD

Pero en caso de que se dé el "disparo" en la cotización puede estar bien tener algo planeado por anticipado para no dejarse arrastrar por las emociones en esos momentos.




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Preferiblemente por tierras (agricolas) y por una vivienda geneosa con terreno, 1M de euros en los proximos años pueden dar para algo mas que decente. Lo de los impuestos es cierto, pero siempre me quedaria la mitad de los MP para vender otra fraccion. Tampoco es necesario que las compras fueran en España, en paises menos pobres no necesitaran robar tanto, no (?).



Me encanta esa idea.
Fuera de España no sé, Uruguay no debe estar muy bien, con demasiada desigualdad, Brasil peor aún. De Europa no me fío nada.
Hace poco nos hablaron de Australia y tenía buenas condiciones (jubilación asegurada sólo por el hecho de ser ciudadano, paguitas, etc.) pero es un cambio un poco radical.


Saludos


----------



## ramsés (7 Dic 2013)

Cierran algunos negocios de la compra/venta de oro. El público ya no tiene más joyas, oros o platas para vender y la cotización del oro y la plata no ayuda.
Lo siento para los que no entendéis el catalán, pongo el link para los que sí lo entienden:
Venda d'or cau


----------



## atom ant (7 Dic 2013)

Un par de gráficos

Golg













.

Silver


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Desde luego, viendo los gráficos, hay que echarle un "par de huevos" para entrar en los MP, pero me parece que tampoco están dejando más "alternativas"... Quizás, a corto plazo haya algunas otras, pero pongo en duda la "seguridad" de las mismas en ese plazo, así que... Bueno, siempre quedará la "inversión" en la "mala vida", es decir el "vicio"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Dic 2013)

Esa es la cuestión Fernando, no tenemos otra alternativa, no creas, al principio no me convencían los MPs, al ver tanta manipulación y especulación a su alrededor (como casi todo lo que "ellos" tocan) intentaba no meterme en este sarao.

Pero para que nos vamos a engañar, los mismos bancos centrales desconfían unos de otros y la única manera de negociar entre ellos de manera fiable (que ambas partes estén de acuerdo) es a través del Oro, (es lo que tiene ser TIER 1, aunque la plata no es mal vista).

Pero es comprensible, no van a intercambiarse bienes inmuebles ni cederse territorios soberanos, los galeotes (nosotros) se mosquearían.

La deuda soberana ya está burbujeada y poco a poco la "desechan" las entidades con dos dedos de frente (China para el caso usano y fondo noruego para el caso español).

Hemos estado mucho tiempo dando la espalda al dinero de verdad con inventos inviables, ha llegado el momento de volver...

---------- Post added 07-dic-2013 at 21:06 ----------




Aro dijo:


> Imaginemos que el oro se agota. No llega para satisfacer la demanda. Su precio y el de la plata se disparan. Tú te encuentras que tus MP valen 2 millones de leuros. ¿Qué opción elegirías?
> 
> -Estimo que es una burbuja, así que cambio los MP por papel y espero que baje para recomprar MP.
> -No hago nada, no necesito dinero así que me quedo como estoy.
> ...



El problema es que si los MPs se ponen por las nubes, los bienes básicos también lo harán, no será como el pelotazo del bitcoin, en que en unos meses se disparó, el que vendió se forró y ahora todo sigue relativamente igual.

No olvides que estamos apostando por dinero de verdad, quizás sólo mantengamos el poder adquisitivo de nuestros ahorros y poco más (que no será poca cosa).

Cuando eso suceda (si llega a suceder), si no hay guerra entre países, al menos habrá una desconfianza brutal que pasará factura a todos, estaremos como en la guerra fría (a sólo pulsar un botón para que todo se vaya a la m...) durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## atom ant (7 Dic 2013)

aunque en mi humilde opinión algún día el oro acabará alcanzando los 800... de momento no parece mala zona para probar niveles y tal







el oro no parece que tenga mucha gana de tirar pal monte pero ambos terminaron salvando la semana







Los fut vencen el 20, el día de la cumbre europea...Habrá que estar atentos estas navidades


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Imaginemos que el oro se agota. No llega para satisfacer la demanda. Su precio y el de la plata se disparan. Tú te encuentras que tus MP valen 2 millones de leuros. ¿Qué opción elegirías?
> 
> -Estimo que es una burbuja, así que cambio los MP por papel y espero que baje para recomprar MP.
> -No hago nada, no necesito dinero así que me quedo como estoy.
> ...



No volverse loco

Materias primas en fisico claro esta y conservar al menos e 50 por 100 del metal.

En papelitos lo justo.


----------



## Aro (7 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No volverse loco
> 
> Materias primas en fisico claro esta y conservar al menos e 50 por 100 del metal.
> 
> En papelitos lo justo.



Materias primas en físico?
No sé bien a qué te refieres.
Saludos!


----------



## atom ant (7 Dic 2013)

"William Kaye, la persona que predijo la caída del precio del oro experimentada entre los meses de abril y junio, ha concedido una entrevista al portal King World News en la cual explica su visión del mercado y lanza predicciones para el futuro más inmediato. Entre otras cosas, Kaye subraya que está de sobra demostrado que el potencial de mercado es fuertemente alcista.

Kaye, economista experto en fusiones y adquisiciones durante veinticinco años en Goldman Sachs, subraya que la actitud del precio del oro dependerá de lo que haga “el cártel”. Con esta denominación se incluye a los bancos creadores de mercado o “bullion Banks”, de los cuales y de su acuerdo dependen los precios al contado del oro-papel.

La cuestión esencial, a juicio de Kaye, es el manejo que estos hagan de sus reservas. Los Bancos Centrales y los “bullion Banks” están probando cotizaciones del entorno de los 1.180 dólares la onza. Parece lógica una estrategia encaminada a provocar una bajada de los precios para aprovisionarse de oro más barato.

Sin embargo, las presiones bajistas han alcanzado un umbral en el que es demasiado peligroso seguir con dicha estrategia. Han supuesto que, manteniéndose todo lo demás invariante, una bajada del precio más profunda provocaría un saneamiento de la situación financiera de las reservas y el sostenimiento del sistema de oro-papel. No ha sido así: los inversores han incrementado sus peticiones de conversión en físico mientras las reservas siguen cayendo a ritmos vertiginosos.

Ante esta actitud de los miembros que tienen cierto poder de mercado se sitúa la estrategia de los Bancos Centrales de china, Rusia o India, los cuales tienen muy claro que deben seguir acumulando oro de forma independiente a su precio. El oro se ha convertido en un instrumento para arrebatar poder a Occidente, mientras en Europa y Estados Unidos el negocio de emitir papeles de oro se está convirtiendo en un negocio ruinoso.

Por último, Kaye cuenta cómo en las últimas semanas, el mercado de derivados está comerciando con documentos de oro, más concretamente opciones, con un pacto de compra en 3000 dólares en 2015: “Debemos preguntarnos, ¿por qué alguien tendría en su cabeza, mientras que el oro languidece en 1.250 dólares, interés por comprar opciones cuyo precio de ejercicio es 3.000 dólares, muy por encima del precio de mercado? La respuesta es que alguien cree que vamos a llegar a ello”.

Que alguien pague una prima (precio del contrato de opciones) en este momento por un contrato en el que asegura que el precio del oro llegará a 3000 dólares no es casualidad ni un capricho del mercado. Esta subida del precio estará provocada, previamente, por la quiebra total del sistema de confianza del oro-papel. Kaye pronostica que antes de que llegue el precio del oro a 3.000 dólares, mercados como el COMEX habrán quebrado por la masiva salida de reservas de oro y el nulo respaldo del oro-papel.

Fuente: King World News


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2013)

Para "añadir" a lo comentado hoy por atom ant:

- Bull market or bear market


----------



## atom ant (8 Dic 2013)

Estos forajidos de la banda del jp Morgan mueren matando pero reconozco que 800 probablemente sería catastrófico para las explotaciones y :fiufiu: modero la previsión a los 1000.

Argumento: estamos viviendo un momento histórico


Edición : la batalla del planeta


Edición2: Que conste que pienso que estos niveles que se alcanzaron la semana pasada son de rebote, de hecho creo que de manera inminente podía haber uno gordo, incluso definivo,,, o todo lo contrario (al 1050).

Ya sé que piensan Uds que estoy un poco chalao pero en mi opinión una luz importante será el resultado de la cumbre europea podría ser el detonador.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 01:03 ----------

Cambiando ligeramente de tema, navegando por el internet acabo de ver una noticia que me ha sorprendido gratamente
HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Conceptualmente un país no debería considerarse entero y verdadero si no es capaz de producir alimentos suficientes para sus habitantes, el Irán casi 200 kg de trigo por persona.

de sombrero


----------



## atom ant (8 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Materias primas en físico?
> No sé bien a qué te refieres.
> Saludos!



Materias físicas en el bankolchón, creo que quería decir

:XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Materias físicas en el bankolchón, creo que quería decir
> 
> :XX:



No.

Mas bien en clave estratégica, bienes comestibles, acceso seguro al agua, incluso petróleo, trigo, café...en esa línea.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 09:24 ----------




Aro dijo:


> Materias primas en físico?
> No sé bien a qué te refieres.
> Saludos!



Posesion de...cafe, carbon, diesel, gas, metales, propano, cacao, te...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2013)

El otro día comentaba algo sobre las "Burbujas" de China, pero sin concretar. Hoy os dejo un excelente articulo donde se detallan muy bien algunas de ellas. Fijaros, por ejemplo, en la M2 de China, para "alucinar"... Está visto y comprobado que todo está "podrido" y, como dije en cierta ocasión, China no va a "salvar" ni va a "imponer" nada a nadie. Posiblemente, están manejando un determinada "situación" futura en el mundo... Desde el punto de vista geopolítico tiene todo el sentido.

- China Is On A Debt Binge And A Buying Spree Unlike Anything The World Has Ever Seen Before


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Dic 2013)

jajaja!...joer...mal tendríamos que estar para usar estos "packs". Por cierto, cuanto cuesta el pack ? 

A propósito de mi avatar...ojo con el bitcoin. Yo me deshice de él, pero el otro día estaba pensando en lo vieja que es y en cómo cae gente todavía en la "estafa piramidal". Para mí el Bitcoin es una estafa piramidal, y no está lejos de pinchar. Porque lo bueno o malo de las estafas piramidales es lo que cuestan en "venderse" y los listillos se agotan pronto


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2013)

Hay que leer detenidamente este articulo y ver en qué situación se encuentra ahora mismo JPMorgan en relación al Oro y las pérdidas potenciales a las que se enfrenta si el Oro sigue cayendo, al menos en el corto plazo, aunque de estos HdP se puede esperar cualquier cosa...

- JP Morgan The Comex The Bank Particiaption Report registered gold | TF Metals Report


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Dic 2013)

miaavg dijo:


>



Que pasada me encanta, de precio está muy bien y puede mantener a dos adultos durente dos años.....
Si le añadimos legumbres para hacerlas germinar en casa, se puede salir de un lio bastante bien parados.



miaavg dijo:


> Ya puestos a seguir en plan de Walking Dead madmaxista  aqui un manual gráfico contra ataques de Zombies:



Hay quien dice que si está preparado para un hipotético ataque zombie se está preparado para cualquier cosa. 


Algo de variedad:





Paquete para tres días,500 gramos de peso aporta 2500 kcal diarias.
Son algo monótonas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay que leer detenidamente este articulo y ver en qué situación se encuentra ahora mismo JPMorgan en relación al Oro y las pérdidas potenciales a las que se enfrenta si el Oro sigue cayendo, al menos en el corto plazo, aunque de estos HdP se puede esperar cualquier cosa...
> 
> - JP Morgan The Comex The Bank Particiaption Report registered gold | TF Metals Report



Es buen termómetro JP, pero hacemos lo que ellos ?...o lo contrario ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Es buen termómetro JP, pero hacemos lo que ellos ?...o lo contrario ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hola, oro y plata forever: La mayor parte de los metaleros, o al menos es mi caso, vamos a un plazo "indeterminado", es decir que puede ser tan largo como hasta que finalice la actual "impostura" monetaria o/y volvamos a una situación "creíble" en el mundo económico-financiero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aro (10 Dic 2013)

Los mass media se hacen eco de las previsiones de fondos: recorte de estímulos de la FED en enero y caída incluso a 1050.
Sesudo análisis de fundamentales, obviando manipulaciones, COMEX, etc, claro.

http://www.expansion.com/2013/12/04/mercados/1386145964.html


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Los mass media se hacen eco de las previsiones de fondos: recorte de estímulos de la FED en enero y caída incluso a 1050.
> Sesudo análisis de fundamentales, obviando manipulaciones, COMEX, etc, claro.
> 
> El oro vigila a la Fed desde mnimos de cinco meses, al filo de los 1.200 dlares,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



Hola, Aro: Si te fijas en el último enlace que he puesto, una caída del Oro a la zona de los $1050 la Onza le supone un coste a JP Morgan de $1,2 Billones, al menos en el corto plazo. Yo no lo veo, así que paso de los mass media y menos los de nuestro país, que en el tema de la Economía son unos "paletos" de mucho cuidado. Aquí, para "enterarte" de algo, tienes que acudir a webs o blogs muy específicos.

De paso, os dejo un enlace que debe hacernos "meditar" y más en los que creemos en el NOM. Parece que éste va avanzando en sus fines...

- WordPress.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 15:11 ----------

PD.: Clickar donde pone gazzettadelaapocalipsis.wordpress.com y os saldrá el enlace al que hago referencia y si alguien encuentra uno válido pues se agradecería su colocación.


----------



## ramsés (10 Dic 2013)

Parece que se anima el mercado.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Parece que se anima el mercado.



Hay que esperar a mediados de enero...a ver los no estimulos de la FED...


----------



## ramsés (10 Dic 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Hay que esperar a mediados de enero...a ver los no estimulos de la FED...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
¿Los no estímulos de la FED? ¿Qué es eso?


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> ¿Los no estímulos de la FED? ¿Qué es eso?



La FED tiene proyectado desde finales de este año 2013, es decir ya recorte de estimulos en unos 10000 millones de Dólares, a partir del 18 diciembre 2013 y 29 enero 2014, es decir que afectará de llenos a los MP, para bien, regular o mal.

Esto sumado la reducción de compra de bonos...

Se pone interesante...

Siento no poder un enlace digno, con este medio no me es posible.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2013)

Dicen que los que olvidan las lecciones de la Historia están condenados a repetirlas...

- Ghost Of 1929 Re-Appears - Pay Attention To The Signals | Zero Hedge


----------



## Parri (11 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dicen que los que olvidan las lecciones de la Historia están condenados a repetirlas...
> 
> - Ghost Of 1929 Re-Appears - Pay Attention To The Signals | Zero Hedge



Pues así es Fernando. Yo aconsejo a la gente de mi alrededor que compre plata y víveres y ni puto caso, en ese momento me doy cuenta de que no estoy dentro de la masa. 

Nadie me hace caso. Menos mal que están estos hilos donde se concentran 15 o 20 personas que piensan como yo y personas como Llinares, Ferrán o Claudio Vargas (todos de Rankia) que cada uno en su estilo son verdaderos monstruos analizando la situación económica real.

Lo que más temo es si USA se ve perdido y empieza una guerra o los saqueos tan recientes al estilo "Argentina" porque eso no lo puedo controlar.

La situación es muy interesante pero las consecuencias pueden ser terribles.

Por cierto la plata no va a tener problemas de llegar a 25$ o 26$ a cambiado las estructuras a medio plazo y la veremos alcista estos días hasta esa zona. En dicha zona empezará la gran pelea entre toros y osos.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

podría pasarse perfectamente unos meses en un lateral 19-25 y ahora quiera acercarse a la parte superior de ese hipotético canal y tal pero en la zona de 20,5 tenemos una muralla que parece bastante dura.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 07:47 ----------


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2013)

Parri dijo:


> Pues así es Fernando. Yo aconsejo a la gente de mi alrededor que compre plata y víveres y ni puto caso, en ese momento me doy cuenta de que no estoy dentro de la masa.
> 
> Nadie me hace caso. Menos mal que están estos hilos donde se concentran 15 o 20 personas que piensan como yo y personas como Llinares, Ferrán o Claudio Vargas (todos de Rankia) que cada uno en su estilo son verdaderos monstruos analizando la situación económica real.
> 
> ...



Hola, Parri: Mira, si te sirve de consuelo, a mí tampoco me han hecho mucho caso en mis círculos más cercanos. En los MP sí que algunos amigos y que, además, fueron ellos los que me pidieron asesoramiento. Y en cuanto a la despensa pues sí que han sido más receptivos la familia y amigos. Pero, en general, la gente no suele hacer, como bien dices, ni puñetero caso y es que la gente tiene un miedo atroz a que suceda lo que algunos aventuramos que puede acontecer y que ojalá nos equivoquemos o cuanto menos no nos toque vivir...

Hay gente que vemos las cosas muy mal, los que escribimos por aquí, los que me citas de Rankia -todos muy buenos-, pero en el extranjero y sobre todo en los EE.UU. hay bastante "conciencia" de que hay que prepararse para malos tiempos y, por tanto, peores que los actuales.

Lo de Argentina no es nada extraño y más habitual de lo que la gente se imagina y no sólo allí, sino que es de lo más normal en situaciones límites. Parri, la ciudad de Córdoba es la segunda en importancia después de Buenos Aires, en la República Argentina, así que ya te puedes imaginar la dimensión que ello tiene. Y tampoco se ha acabado el asunto y os dejo un enlace sobre ello: 

- Los disturbios y los violentos saqueos se extienden por Argentina y dejan ya 8 muertos - 20minutos.es

Lo de Argentina -insisto- es trasladable a cualquier parte del mundo donde la precariedad y la miseria no dejen más alternativas a la gente. De momento, en el caso de Argentina, hay un poco de todo mezclado, es decir vándalos, delincuentes y gente realmente necesitada. 

¿Si esto podemos verlo por estas latitudes? Pues, lamentablemente, yo diría que sí. Viendo el paro que tenemos, aunque subvencionado en lo "básico", cómo se están llevando a una situación límite a muchas familias, etc., pues lo "extraño" sería que esto perdurase en el tiempo si es que no consiguen solucionarlo y parece que no están en ello.

Lo de una guerra emprendida por EE.UU. o por quien sea, mejor ni lo "contemplo"... Porque entonces los "problemas" tendrán una "fácil" solución y va a consistir en apretar unos cuantos botones...

En fin, esperemos que todo se "reconduzca", aunque realmente soy bastante pesimista al respecto.

Sobre la Plata, no hay que estar pendiente de las cotizaciones, ya subirá. Todo proceso lleva su tiempo y si además uno la tiene como "seguro" pues con más motivo.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: Mira, si te sirve de consuelo, a mí tampoco me han hecho mucho caso en mis círculos más cercanos. En los MP sí que algunos amigos y que, además, fueron ellos los que me pidieron asesoramiento. Y en cuanto a la despensa pues sí que han sido más receptivos la familia y amigos. Pero, en general, la gente no suele hacer, como bien dices, ni puñetero caso y es que la gente tiene un miedo atroz a que suceda lo que algunos aventuramos que puede acontecer y que ojalá nos equivoquemos o cuanto menos no nos toque vivir...
> 
> Hay gente que vemos las cosas muy mal, los que escribimos por aquí, los que me citas de Rankia -todos muy buenos-, pero en el extranjero y sobre todo en los EE.UU. hay bastante "conciencia" de que hay que prepararse para malos tiempos y, por tanto, peores que los actuales.
> 
> ...



Advertir a familia, amigos, conocidos sobre las bondades del oro es fácil, que te empatizen complicado, que te entiendan imposible...


----------



## platanoes (11 Dic 2013)

Advertir a tu familia, amigos, conocidos sobre que dispones de metales preciosos, es el mayor error que puedes cometer, tanto presente, como futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2013)

Hay tantos "errores" en la vida, que tampoco va de uno más... Y eso en el supuesto de que sea un "error", no todos tenemos el mismo tipo de familiares y amigos. Vamos, que como todo en el mundo, hay "variedad"...


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Dic 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> Advertir a tu familia, amigos, conocidos sobre que dispones de metales preciosos, es el mayor error que puedes cometer, tanto presente, como futuro.



Advertir sobre las bondades NO, sobre que los tienes SI...


----------



## Parri (11 Dic 2013)

De todo lo relacionado con el oro y la plata, lo que más me llama la atención es la negativa de EEUU a la repatriación de las reservas de oro alemanas. No dejan ni auditarlas. 

Y la prensa alemana, instituciones y población ¿que dicen sobre este robo? No estamos hablando de un país cualquiera, el tema es muy grave. No cabe en mi cabeza que Alemania no presione con más intensidad ni se hable del tema continuamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hombre, Parri, en Alemania sí que ha habido gente que se ha preguntado qué ha pasado con su Oro depositado en los Estados Unidos.

Por ejemplo, una de las primeras reacciones fue la de Peter Boehringer, fundador y presidente de la Asociación Alemana de Metales, que me parece que fue en Enero cuando hizo estas declaraciones a RT: "Hemos presionado mucho al Bundesbank, le hemos enviado un montón de preguntas, así como a otras entidades. Tenemos que saber por qué no está haciendo la auditoria apropiada, por qué no presionan al banco central de su socio, especialmente a la Reserva Federal, para que haga una auditoria adecuada. ¿Por qué no es posible repatriar ese Oro? Así que hay un montón de razones y preguntas sin respuesta."

Parri, muy posiblemente el Bundesbank sabe buena parte de la "verdad" y es la que intuye cualquiera. En general, las instituciones financieras de EE.UU. son conocidas por vender lo que realmente no existe y en los hilos metaleros habrás visto multitud de informaciones sobre el particular. Pero lo que seguramente es más llamativo es "presumir" que la FED ha hecho todo lo contrario, es decir vender, usar como fianza o como garantía financiera aquello que se le confío en "custodia", es decir el Oro alemán y vete a saber si no otros más, incluido el que ellos "dicen" poseer.

Por tanto, los dirigentes alemanes saben positivamente que por mucho que se quejen van a tener que esperar como mínimo hasta el 2020... Así que no van a darle vueltas a algo que está más claro que el agua. 

Además, aparte de esto, mucho más grave ha sido el tema del espionaje masivo sobre una amplia capa social alemana por parte de su ¿mejor? "aliado", los Estados Unidos...

Saludos.


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2013)

Las relaciones USA-Europa no pasan por su meor momento.
No habrá guerras, ni palabras muy altas, porque sigue habiendo objetivos comunes, pero...


----------



## atom ant (12 Dic 2013)

el oro es el color de la soberanía de los países, supongo que en parte será la falta de difusión en los medios de comunicación, partidos políticos y demás fuerzas vivas porque verdaderamente los alemanes debieran estar algo más que escandalizados con el trato recibido.

quizá es que simplemente al final todos tenemos miedo que se nos caiga encima el engendro económico en el que vivimos, si en 2020 USA dice que quiere siete años más de plazo, pues siete años más de plazo y aquí no pasa nada

saludos

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 01:31 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Advertir a familia, amigos, conocidos sobre las bondades del oro es fácil, que te empatizen complicado, que te entiendan imposible...



jejej lo que pasa es que si además les contamos que tenemos cientos de latas de comida y demás artilugios de supervivencia para el fin del mundo ya nos encasillan y perdemos bastante en el sentido de mostrar objetividad y tal.

En general la "gente" vive en el país de la piruleta, les gusta. La felicidad de la vaca herbívora que tras la valla mira pasar los coches a toda ost... mientras mastica y mastica
... y mastica

y que sea lo que dios quiera


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Entiendo tu comentario, pero si algo tienen los alemanes es un gran sentido de la estrategia y dos guerras mundiales tienen que haberles "enseñado" algo... Los conozco bastante bien y son muy prácticos, de manera que no van a perder el tiempo en "marear la perdiz" si saben que no hay nada a "rascar", al menos de momento... Luego, Alemania tiene muchos problemas y tiene que mantener un constante equilibrio en todos los frentes en los que tiene intereses.

De todas formas, cada vez es más ostensible como Alemania está reculando a posiciones más nacionalistas. Tiene el problema de una zona Euro que se está deteriorando cada vez más y, si fuera por ella, la UE habría desaparecido. Está su fuerte dependencia energética de Rusia, el "teórico" enemigo de la OTAN, así como la grandes intercambios comerciales que tiene con ese país. Por otro lado, aunque cada vez más "aparentemente" , tiene que el gran socio y amigo de los Estados Unidos. En fin, que Alemania no lo tiene nada fácil y ya veremos cuál va a ser su política futura y más con la coalición que ahora pueda gobernar allí y que va ser de todo menos "pro-americana"...

atom ant, tú eres tan consciente como yo que el nivel medio del "españolito" de a pie es bastante mediocre y es una pena tener que decirlo, pero es lo que constato día a día. Es difícil cuando vas en un transporte público que te llegue alguna conversación interesante y todo se reduce a comentar lo de siempre o más de lo mismo... La gente vive en un mundo "irreal", a pesar de la dureza que ya están viviendo muchos, pero aquí prima aquello de que mientras le pase al vecino y no me llegue a mí. Y eso sobre todo se observa en las generaciones más jóvenes, así que el panorama futuro no invita al optimismo.

Hablar de las "bondades" de los MP es algo casi "paranormal", pues te miran cómo si salieses de otro "mundo", por tanto por ahí lo mejor es no perder el tiempo. Algunos sí que hemos impuesto a algunos familiares su aceptación en aras de evitar una posible perdida parcial o total del patrimonio, pero cuando digo "imponer" es porque hay unos evidentes motivos de "aceptación", vamos que tú formas parte de ese Capital o cómo quieras denominarlo.

Lo de la despensa, medicinas, etc. es de más fácil aceptación porque es algo que se "comprende" mejor. Luego en zonas rurales hay una amplia tradición al respecto y, en ese aspecto, van por delante de las zonas urbanas.

Luego, los medios de comunicación y más los "controlados" venden aquello que la gente quiere escuchar, como por ejemplo que estamos saliendo de esta crisis y un montón de mentiras más y que causan sonrojo sólo escucharlas, pero aún así la mayor parte de la gente sigue y me temo que seguirá tragando. Lo que llamamos el efecto "rebaño"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ramsés (12 Dic 2013)

Un día sube de 1.240 $ a 1268 $ en pocas horas, y hoy al revés, de 1255 $ a 1230 $. Si está manipulado el precio del oro, lo hacen de tal manera de que quien no ha comprado algo de físico, no lo compre por la volatilidad de los precios, y otra cosa importante, la impaciencia de los que ya tienen algo de oro o plata físico en las manos y no lo suelta ni con loctite, a estos precios es una locura vender: al día siguiente puede haber subido 40$, esperamos lo que dijo oro y plata forever, observar los movimientos de la FED y el público.
Una cosa es segura: si yo estuviera fuera, no entraba en el mercado de los MP ni por equivocación. Pero fijo.





24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## Aro (12 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Un día sube de 1.240 $ a 1268 $ en pocas horas, y hoy al revés, de 1255 $ a 1230 $. Si está manipulado el precio del oro, lo hacen de tal manera de que quien no ha comprado algo de físico, no lo compre por la volatilidad de los precios, y otra cosa importante, la impaciencia de los que ya tienen algo de oro o plata físico en las manos y no lo suelta ni con loctite, a estos precios es una locura vender: al día siguiente puede haber subido 40$, esperamos lo que dijo oro y plata forever, observar los movimientos de la FED y el público.
> Una cosa es segura: si yo estuviera fuera, no entraba en el mercado de los MP ni por equivocación. Pero fijo.
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer subió cuando los índices bajaban. Hoy ya ni eso. Están anulando todos los fundamentales que hacen subir al oro.
Como soléis decir, se pueden ir tirando los libros universitarios de economía a la basura.


----------



## muyuu (12 Dic 2013)

Si cae el soporte de los $1200 la cosa se va a poner interesante.


----------



## atom ant (12 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Entiendo tu comentario, pero si algo tienen los alemanes es un gran sentido de la estrategia y dos guerras mundiales tienen que haberles "enseñado" algo... Los conozco bastante bien y son muy prácticos, de manera que no van a perder el tiempo en "marear la perdiz" si saben que no hay nada a "rascar", al menos de momento... Luego, Alemania tiene muchos problemas y tiene que mantener un constante equilibrio en todos los frentes en los que tiene intereses.
> 
> De todas formas, cada vez es más ostensible como Alemania está reculando a posiciones más nacionalistas. Tiene el problema de una zona Euro que se está deteriorando cada vez más y, si fuera por ella, la UE habría desaparecido. Está su fuerte dependencia energética de Rusia, el "teórico" enemigo de la OTAN, así como la grandes intercambios comerciales que tiene con ese país. Por otro lado, aunque cada vez más "aparentemente" , tiene que el gran socio y amigo de los Estados Unidos. En fin, que Alemania no lo tiene nada fácil y ya veremos cuál va a ser su política futura y más con la coalición que ahora pueda gobernar allí y que va ser de todo menos "pro-americana"...
> 
> ...



Vivimos tiempos alienantes.... la caída del imperio.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 19:49 ----------

quizá haya algún filólogo en el foro que pueda confirmarme-nos que simpatía y compasión tienen una misma raíz sea en latín o griego... sufrir con.

Nada nos une más que el sufrimiento compartido

La familia, que gran institución.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Te dejo dos enlaces para que vayas investigando sobre el tema:

- Lista de antibiticos - 1

- http://www.veoverde.com/2013/10/los-15-mejores-antibioticos-naturales

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (12 Dic 2013)

Gracias Fernando.

Pedazo de vela que se están marcando los mps ..

Podría darse en breve la situación surrealista total de entrar en pánico vendedor (de burbuja y papel) mientras que nadie suelta una onza de físico.
Momento histórico... la oportunidad de nuestra vida


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Dic 2013)

Mientras el pánico de papel continúe provocando la caída del físico bienvenido sea para los que cargamos. Pero la pregunta siempre es la misma hasta que punto es rentable que baje el precio de la onza para las empresas mineras.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Bueno, NIJAS, creo que ya hemos documentado bastante en relación a que los precios de producción en los MP están en un punto en que las mineras se verán obligadas a tomar decisiones al respecto. Es que no son sólo los costes de producción, sino que esos MP después tiene un largo proceso hasta su comercialización y, por consiguiente, si no hay dinero a ganar pues cada vez habrá menos gente en la "cadena" o en el negocio. La simple "Ley del Mercado". Falta ver si hay o no "intereses" en que el "físico" se "seque"... A mí ya no me "extraña" nada...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (12 Dic 2013)

seguro que aparece oportunamente alguien interesado en comprar las concesiones


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Gracias Fernando.
> 
> Pedazo de vela que se están marcando los mps ..
> 
> ...



Esa situación puede ser en dias, meses, años lo que está claro que pasará.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Ja,ja,ja... Mira, yo no estoy sufriendo nada, pero absolutamente nada. ¿Tienes para comer e ir tirando? Pues, ya es mucho, así que puedes considerarte afortunado y lo "otro" si tiene que llegar, ya llegará...

Yo para situaciones como la actual y que producen "sufrimiento", recuerdo a Viktor Frankl:

"Si no está en tus manos cambiar una situación que te produce dolor, siempre podrás escoger la actitud con que afrontes este sufrimiento."

¿Comprendido?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (12 Dic 2013)

Hola Fernando; 
el sufrimiento compartido une pero, cuantas empresas, o por poenr un ejemplo grupos de rock permanecen unidos tras haber triunfado.

más allá del ego humano que todo lo estropea, quería remarcar el papel estabilizador que desempeña la familia porque p.ej. según los manuales revolucionarios de la guerra fría, cuando un país llegaba o superaba el 25% de paro estaba a punto de caramelo para una revolución. pero ni se la ve ni se la espera.

no sé, reflexiones.


----------



## ramsés (12 Dic 2013)

_


atom ant dijo:



Gracias Fernando.

Pedazo de vela que se están marcando los mps ..

Podría darse en breve la situación surrealista total de entrar en pánico vendedor (de burbuja y papel) mientras que nadie suelta una onza de físico.
Momento histórico... la oportunidad de nuestra vida

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Si todos quieren vender burbuja y papel, y la gente no suelta ni una onza de físico, ¿a quién vender? y sobre todo ¿Vender por qué otra cosa de valor que no sean los MP? (No se me ocurre ninguna).


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (12 Dic 2013)

Un día sube de 1.240 $ a 1268 $ en pocas horas, y hoy al revés, de 1255 $ a 1230 $. Si está manipulado el precio del oro, lo hacen de tal manera de que quien no ha comprado algo de físico, no lo compre por la volatilidad de los precios, y otra cosa importante, la impaciencia de los que ya tienen algo de oro o plata físico en las manos y no lo suelta ni con loctite, a estos precios es una locura vender: al día siguiente puede haber subido 40$, esperamos lo que dijo oro y plata forever, observar los movimientos de la FED y el público.
Una cosa es segura: si yo estuviera fuera, no entraba en el mercado de los MP ni por equivocación. Pero fijo.


ASUSTA RANSÉS? MENOS MAL Q ESTÁS EN MP, PQ EL MOMENTO ES AHORA. DEJA EL MIEDO PARA LOS AÑOS VENIDEROS Y QUIZÁS NO SEA POR LOS MPS. 

SALUDOS


----------



## ramsés (12 Dic 2013)

_ASUSTA RANSÉS? MENOS MAL Q ESTÁS EN MP, PQ EL MOMENTO ES AHORA. DEJA EL MIEDO PARA LOS AÑOS VENIDEROS Y QUIZÁS NO SEA POR LOS MPS. 

SALUDOS[/QUOTE]

_
¿El momento es ahora? ¿y si baja más?
Lo que dice un forero: el comportamiento actual de los MP tira por tierra lo aprendido en la facultad de económicas.
Y si los años venideros serán peor, pues que Dios nos coja confesados, (O Virgencita que me quede como estoy, en versión castiza)


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Dic 2013)

La tendencia es que continúa bajando y todos quisiéramos saber donde pega el rebote para comprar antes, el problema es que nadie lo sabe.

Ya se Fernando que el precio de costo se supone que son 1200$, pero me da a mi que lo vamos a ver por debajo. Con lo que puede traer, como dice atom que aparezcan inversores que se aprovechen de esa oportunidad....


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Ja,ja,ja... Mira, yo no estoy sufriendo nada, pero absolutamente nada. ¿Tienes para comer e ir tirando? Pues, ya es mucho, así que puedes considerarte afortunado y lo "otro" si tiene que llegar, ya llegará...
> 
> Yo para situaciones como la actual y que producen "sufrimiento", recuerdo a Viktor Frankl:
> 
> ...



Pienso de manera idéntica...pero yo voy mas allá, sigo cargando, no paro.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hola, atom ant: Pues, llevas bastante razón en algunas de tus "reflexiones" y en otras pues son subjetivas, por tanto la cosa irá por "barrios"...

Mira, el mundo ha cambiado mucho, pero muchísimo en las últimas décadas, de manera que aquello que se daba por "válido" en materias como la Historia, Economía, Sociología, etc. ya no lo es tanto y está en permanente "revisión". Claro que deberían haberse producido revoluciones, guerras, etc., pero te voy a poner unos ejemplos que te harán "reflexionar" un poco más...

Podemos tomar al azar un "patrón" como podría ser la edad media de un combatiente en la II Guerra Mundial. Bien, ésta al inicio del conflicto estaba en el rango de 18-25 años y al final estaba alrededor de los 25-28 años.

En algunos casos fue mucho más extremo. En Septiembre de 1944, Alemania ya había extendido ese rango entre los 15 y 60 años para servir en la Volkssturm. Y en las formaciones rusas de segunda línea, la edad también estaba comprendida entre los 15-60 años.

Dicho esto, tú ves a algunos de los jovenes actuales en un frente de batalla, pues menos se les espera para iniciar revoluciones, aunque yo soy de la opinión de que todo llega y "presumo" de conocer un poco la Historia, así que al tiempo... Para abundar en lo que digo, te diré que los grandes sucesos son prácticamente de un día para el otro. Yo viví, por ejemplo, la caída del Muro de Berlín, la Caída del Pacto de Varsovía o la desmembración de la antigua Unión Soviética y si nos lo hubieran dicho un poco antes, pues no lo hubiéramos creído. En la Revolución Francesa, Americana, Rusa, etc. se siguió un proceso parecido.

Hola, NIJAS: Nadie discute que el precio vaya a caer y puede hacerlo fuertemente. No soy un especialista en AT, pero lo que se ve en los gráficos es eso y no entro en el detalle porque para eso hay gente en el foro mucho más entendida que yo, como por ejemplo bertok, Negrofuturo o atom ant, por citar a algunos de los que más me gustan, aunque después podamos discutir amigablemente al respecto.

A medida que vaya cayendo el precio, pues lógicamente el dinero va a acudir donde considere que hay "gangas" y los MP ya lo están. De todas formas, que están haciendo los asiáticos en los dos últimos años... ¿Qué pasa, que son más "tontos" que los occidentales? Yo diría que no y, además, cuando hacia referencia a "secar" el "físico" me refería a que habrá interesados en llevárselo y después veremos qué pasa con el "papel"... pero ahí ya entramos en el terreno de la "especulación" y el tiempo dará o quitará "razones".

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## ramsés (12 Dic 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Dicen que los que olvidan las lecciones de la Historia están condenados a repetirlas...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> Fernando, y los demás, echadle un ojo a estos vídeos:
> Fin Del Dinero 2014 // Colapso de Wall Street 2014 // Colapso Economico 2014 // - YouTube
> El fin de Estados Unidos - YouTube


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> fernandojcg dijo:
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Pues abra que buscar tiempo para verlos, aunque en lo personal no creo que el 2014 sea el año del colapso, pero puede pasar de todo... Ahora mismo, tal y como lo tienen "enfocado" el dinero va a estar colocado en la Renta Variable y ya se han "preocupado" de que así sea: bien lapidando todo el ahorro conservador, sólo falta ver las rentabilidades del mismo, bien "empujando" a la gente a la cantinela de "a mayor riesgo más posibilidades de obtener mayores retornos" o bien hacia la deuda estatal (ya saben lo que hacen...), etc., etc.

El otro día hablaba con un amigo que se dedica a gestionar grandes patrimonios y él mismo me reconocía que todo esto está totalmente descontrolado y que cuando llegue la hostia va a ser muy "sonora", pero él no ve riesgos a corto plazo, fuera de que los EE.UU. se declarasen en default y eso lo veía muy complicado ahora mismo. Sí que esperaba para antes o durante la primavera fuertes "turbulencias" en los mercados. Sobre los MP me dijo que no entendía nada, pero que efectivamente los tienen infraponderados...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (13 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos alienantes.... la caída del imperio.
> 
> Saludos



Sobre los antibióticos: con los mapples de plata y electricidad podrás hacer plata coloidal.
Un saludo.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Te dejo dos enlaces para que vayas investigando sobre el tema:
> 
> - Lista de antibiticos - 1
> 
> ...



Me lo guardo para mirarlo luego, gracias Fernando.


----------



## atom ant (13 Dic 2013)

Buenos díass
uhmm... independientemente de que piense que van a tirar los precios del MP bastante por debajo del coste de producción lo que no se sabe es el cuando será, quizá entre 1 y 5 años

En mi opinión el que quiso comprar físico a esos niveles de 18,5$ ya lo hizo en junio pero la semana que viene, con el vencimiento de opciones y futuros, si llegase al nivel del doble suelo de junio, por fibonatxis y tal creo que podría haber una oportunidad interesante para especular con un posible rebote.... pero que conste que no lo recomiendo ni animo a nadie para que haga nada.

el cierre semanal también va a ser para mirar con lupa.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 08:09 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Pues, llevas bastante razón en algunas de tus "reflexiones" y en otras pues son subjetivas, por tanto la cosa irá por "barrios"...
> 
> Mira, el mundo ha cambiado mucho, pero muchísimo en las últimas décadas, de manera que aquello que se daba por "válido" en materias como la Historia, Economía, Sociología, etc. ya no lo es tanto y está en permanente "revisión". Claro que deberían haberse producido revoluciones, guerras, etc., pero te voy a poner unos ejemplos que te harán "reflexionar" un poco más...
> 
> ...



 supuestamente en España hay un millón, o los que sea, de familias en las que no entra ningún ingreso, y se supone que el ser humano cuando tiene el estómago vacío o ve sufrir a sus hijos las lía pardas.

Dejarse morir o suicidarse me parece la decadencia absoluta del ser humano y de la sociedad en su conjunto. Quizá incluso aquello de que vivimos a nueve comidas de la anarquía también sea un mito.



ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Si todos quieren vender burbuja y papel, y la gente no suelta ni una onza de físico, ¿a quién vender? y sobre todo ¿Vender por qué otra cosa de valor que no sean los MP? (No se me ocurre ninguna).



si, jejej, es todo un poco surrealista, pero el comentario que hace también da bastante que pensar. por mucho que duela muchos no van a vender



Aro dijo:


> Sobre los antibióticos: con los mapples de plata y electricidad podrás hacer plata coloidal.
> Un saludo.



Vaya, eso tengo que mirarlo, pero supongo que irá más en plan de purificar aguas o pequeñas infecciones o tal. En cualquier caso de momento creo me decanto por medicamentos veterinarios.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (13 Dic 2013)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos díass
> uhmm... independientemente de que piense que van a tirar los precios del MP bastante por debajo del coste de producción lo que no se sabe es el cuando será, quizá entre 1 y 5 años
> 
> En mi opinión el que quiso comprar físico a esos niveles de 18,5$ ya lo hizo en junio pero la semana que viene, con el vencimiento de opciones y futuros, si llegase al nivel del doble suelo de junio, por fibonatxis y tal creo que podría haber una oportunidad interesante para especular con un posible rebote.... pero que conste que no lo recomiendo ni animo a nadie para que haga nada.
> ...



Puedes echar también un ojo al agua ozonizada:
Nature Kleen | Water Purifier | Water Ozonator


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Puedes echar también un ojo al agua ozonizada:
> Nature Kleen | Water Purifier | Water Ozonator



Me lo apunto


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2013)

Una curiosa noticia relacionada con el Oro y que viene de "La Voz de Rusia":

- Inversiones para pesimistas - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2013)

Parece que siguen "pintando bastos" para el Oro...

- Gold Price "Faces Critical Week" as Fed Taper, US Budget Deal "Erode Gold Bugs' Faith" | Gold News


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Parece que siguen "pintando bastos" para el Oro...
> 
> - Gold Price "Faces Critical Week" as Fed Taper, US Budget Deal "Erode Gold Bugs' Faith" | Gold News



Esta proximo el guion de ver la onza a 1000 USD, es posible en este escenario...cuanto tiempo ? 7 dias, 3 meses , 2 lustros...quien lo sabe...por ahora no llego a ese ratio, esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## Nuts (14 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quisiera haceros una pregunta que ya ha sido contestada pero me he vuelto loco buscándola y no la he encontrado ni en este hilo, ni en el de oro, ni en el de plata. Se refiere a las comunicaciones de los vendedores de MP como el Andorrano con hacienda. Me parece recordar que dijisteis que les comunican toda venta superior a 3000 euros al trimestre por persona física que por eso lo comprabais a nombre de vuestra mujer, padre, etc... Me gustaría que me digáis si estoy en lo correcto y si no os importa podríais ampliar un poco más la información al respecto. Ya sabéis en este hilo que "Es saber no ocupa lugar" y si es sobre nuestra querida hacienda más ;
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



¿Si el pago era en metálico, el límite no era menor? ¿ era solo para los billetes de 500?


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quisiera haceros una pregunta que ya ha sido contestada pero me he vuelto loco buscándola y no la he encontrado ni en este hilo, ni en el de oro, ni en el de plata. Se refiere a las comunicaciones de los vendedores de MP como el Andorrano con hacienda. Me parece recordar que dijisteis que les comunican toda venta superior a 3000 euros al trimestre por persona física que por eso lo comprabais a nombre de vuestra mujer, padre, etc... Me gustaría que me digáis si estoy en lo correcto y si no os importa podríais ampliar un poco más la información al respecto. Ya sabéis en este hilo que "Es saber no ocupa lugar" y si es sobre nuestra querida hacienda más ;
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Hasta donde llego todo correcto. 

Si es un solo pago superior a 2500 €, obligado por ley via transferencia, me surge la duda si entra también.


----------



## Tons (14 Dic 2013)

Nuts dijo:


> ¿Si el pago era en metálico, el límite no era menor? ¿ era solo para los billetes de 500?



Hola Nuts

No se pueden hacer pagos en efectivos de persona a profesionales por más de 2500 euros en efectivo. Respecto a lo de los billetes de 500 euros que yo sepa no tienen ningún impedimento a la hora de hacer un pago, lo que si pasa es que no puedes cambiarlos en un banco ya que te obligan a ingresarlos (o por lo menos deberían), ya sabes por eso del dinero negro.

En la pregunta que he hecho yo el pago sería por transferencia.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quisiera haceros una pregunta que ya ha sido contestada pero me he vuelto loco buscándola y no la he encontrado ni en este hilo, ni en el de oro, ni en el de plata. Se refiere a las comunicaciones de los vendedores de MP como el Andorrano con hacienda. Me parece recordar que dijisteis que les comunican toda venta superior a 3000 euros al trimestre por persona física que por eso lo comprabais a nombre de vuestra mujer, padre, etc... Me gustaría que me digáis si estoy en lo correcto y si no os importa podríais ampliar un poco más la información al respecto. Ya sabéis en este hilo que "Es saber no ocupa lugar" y si es sobre nuestra querida hacienda más ;
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Hola, Buenas Noches: Aquí le dejo la respuesta a lo que Vd. pregunta:

- Hacienda conocerá cualquier pago o cobro en metálico de más de 3.000 euros - Público.es

Saludos.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (14 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos

Quisiera haceros una pregunta que ya ha sido contestada pero me he vuelto loco buscándola y no la he encontrado ni en este hilo, ni en el de oro, ni en el de plata. Se refiere a las comunicaciones de los vendedores de MP como el Andorrano con hacienda. Me parece recordar que dijisteis que les comunican toda venta superior a 3000 euros al trimestre por persona física que por eso lo comprabais a nombre de vuestra mujer, padre, etc... Me gustaría que me digáis si estoy en lo correcto y si no os importa podríais ampliar un poco más la información al respecto. Ya sabéis en este hilo que "Es saber no ocupa lugar" y si es sobre nuestra querida hacienda más ;

Un saludo y gracias.


Hola tons, la normativa q regula el 347 o declaraciones superiores a 3.000 y poquísimos euros es antigua. Esta comunicación es de obligado cumplimiento por parte de las empresas, bien sean sociedades o personas físicas. Se realizan diferenciando las compras y las vtas y afectan en cómputo total. O sea, si le compras al andorrano 3 veces por valor de 1.000 euros cada una, él tendrá q declararlo en el 347 como vtas a tons por su valor en trimestres (esto es nuevo). Si le compras al andorrano 2.900 euros no tendrá q declarlo en esa relación. 
En cuánto a los pagos en efectivo superiores a 2.500 euros están prohibidos. Así si le tienes q comprar al andorrano solo podrás hacerlo en efectivo por cada operación no superior a 2.500 euros.
O sea, puedes comprarle al andorrano un viaje de plata y pagarle en efectivo siempre q la factura no supere los 2.500 euros. La siguiente factura igual y así sucesivamente. El te colocará en la relación de operaciones (347) dónde tb hay q indicar la forma de pago. 
Por otro lado, lo q comenta Fernando, tb es antiguo, y no tiene nada q ver con esta última normativa, sino q es un control más por parte de la HACIENDA PÚBLICA. 

Saludos


----------



## RVR60 (14 Dic 2013)

Cada día tengo más claro que si puedo, pillo en Alemania.

No se porqué me da que en caso de apuros , Hacienda te manda a la gestapo a casa a requisarte el oro.....como en los Usa en su día con la diferencia que ahora con un solo click saben quien ha comprado MP, cuando y a que precio.
Pero de esto la Infanta no sabe nada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que si puedo, pillo en Alemania.
> 
> No se porqué me da que en caso de apuros , Hacienda te manda a la gestapo a casa a requisarte el oro.....como en los Usa en su día con la diferencia que ahora con un solo click saben quien ha comprado MP, cuando y a que precio.
> Pero de esto la Infanta no sabe nada.



El dia que ocurra eso, que podría ser...a denunciar su robo/sustraccion en la comisaría mas cercana...es una opción que no me gusta nada, pero menos , me gustaría que tocaran parte del patrimonio familiar.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que si puedo, pillo en Alemania.
> 
> No se porqué me da que en caso de apuros , Hacienda te manda a la gestapo a casa a requisarte el oro.....como en los Usa en su día con la diferencia que ahora con un solo click saben quien ha comprado MP, cuando y a que precio.
> Pero de esto la Infanta no sabe nada.



Esto es algo de lo que se ha ido "avisando" en el hilo, vamos dicho de otra manera, pero bueno todos nos entendemos y, efectivamente, hay que agudizar el ingenio: Alemania (diferentes proveedores), varias compras pequeñas aunque acaben encareciendo el producto (por los gastos), etc., etc.

RV60: Alemania, de momento, es "segura", pero dado que forma parte de la UE tampoco es descartable que en un futuro pudieran cruzarse datos en el tema fiscal y eso hay que tenerlo también en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas pero tengo una duda, entiendo que los trimestres van de:
> 
> 1º enero a marzo
> 2º abril a junio
> ...



No, lo siento, el 347 es anual, se rellena en enero respecto las ventas hechas el año anterior: en que notificas todos los clientes que te han pagado (que les has facturado) mas de 3000€ en total.


----------



## RVR60 (14 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El dia que ocurra eso, que podría ser...a denunciar su robo/sustraccion en la comisaría mas cercana...es una opción que no me gusta nada, pero menos , me gustaría que tocaran parte del patrimonio familiar.




Para un pequeño patrimonio es una opción viable. 

Pero como te pillen revendiendo/poseyendo algo de lo que supuestamente te han ''sustraído'' la cosa se puede complicar penalmente.

Papá Estado tiene los brazos muy largos!

---------- Post added 14-dic-2013 at 23:31 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Esto es algo de lo que se ha ido "avisando" en el hilo, vamos dicho de otra manera, pero bueno todos nos entendemos y, efectivamente, hay que agudizar el ingenio: Alemania (diferentes proveedores), varias compras pequeñas aunque acaben encareciendo el producto (por los gastos), etc., etc.
> 
> RV60: Alemania, de momento, es "segura", pero dado que forma parte de la UE tampoco es descartable que en un futuro pudieran cruzarse datos en el tema fiscal y eso hay que tenerlo también en cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.




Eso está claro. No creo que haya que esperar mucho para que haya intercambio fluido entre las haciendas, pero tengo entendido que a requerimiento, ya se ceden todos los datos con un extremo gusto. Además alemania estoy seguro que va a subir el IVA de la plata que es mi principal target.

Personalmente compro a varios proveedores y a poquito a poco aunque pague algún sobrecoste, envío, etc. Pero claro, yo soy un inversor muy cortito y por ahora con ese sistema voy servido. Para grandes capitales, no se puede ir comprando por ebay


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Para un pequeño patrimonio es una opción viable.
> 
> Pero como te pillen revendiendo/poseyendo algo de lo que supuestamente te han ''sustraído'' la cosa se puede complicar penalmente.
> 
> ...



Hay que respetar la ley, siempre que te respete a ti

En un trueque, cambio, acuerdo entre particulares...

Imaginación, información y adaptación. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

Bueno, pues me han mandado aquí, así que copio y pego mi pregunta, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

_Hola de nuevo
creo que por aquí estuve preguntando sobre monedas de oro, pero como no tengo ni repajolera y me da miedo, había pensado empezra con plata. Ahora bien, tengo muchas dudas.

Lo primero, he visto que también hay plata bullion como en coininvest: silver, bullion, en mi caso yo quiero metales como refugio para una más que posible hiperinflación así que lo del coleccionismo me da bastante igual. Por lo tanto, tengo bastantes preguntas:
- ¿Recomendais comprar metal "a lo bruto" como este caso? ¿O no hay mucha diferencia con la moneda y siempre tendrá mejor salida llegado el momento?
- Aquí aplican un iva del 7%, ¿alguna otra web donde no se aplique o sea inferior? Si no es así, y como ya sé que el oro no tiene IVA, ¿qué me recomendariais para comprar en oro que no sea casi mil euros así de golpe?

Gracias por adelantado _


----------



## RVR60 (15 Dic 2013)

Hola Annibal. Si te da igual el coleccionismo las monedas buillon es lo tuyo. Las tienes de varios precios en función de su interés coleccionable y otros matices, pero las mas cercanas al spot suelen ser por ejemplo las filarmónicas o las maple leaf, aunque esto va cambiando contínuamente. 

Evidentemente a más cantidad, mejor precio.
También tienes lingotes, pero a mi me dan más garantías las monedas por el tema de las falsificaciones aunque creo que en plata la que suelen falsificar es la panda por su demanda en china. De toda formas con un calibre y una báscula, o un comprobador, suele ser más que suficiente.
Lo que tienes que tener en cuenta también es tu capacidad y espacio de almacenamiento si vas a comprar cantidad importante.

¿Dónde comprarlas? pues tienes desde los compro-oro hasta ebay, pasando por este mismo foro donde encontrarás cosas muy buenas.

Las webs alemanas tienen un cupo al año de venta de plata a otros paises miembros UE, asi que deberás ya en la mayoría esperar al cambio de año.

Sobre lo demás, precisamente veníamos debatiendo este tema, relee algunas páginas atrás.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (15 Dic 2013)

Tons, como ya te han comentado el cómputo es anual y no trimestral (3.000 euros aprox). El empresario declarante te incluiría en la relación, q en febrero debe presentar, si superas dicho importe anual. Una vez superado el límite de los 3.000 y pocos euros, el empresario te incluiría en la relación comentada con indicación del importe comprado o vendido por trimestres y su forma de pago (efectivo- bancos). Esto antes no existía, lleva en vigor unos dos años aprox. y su propósito afecta más a las relaciones entre empresarios, ya q le pueden cazar los i.v.a trimestrales. 

Saludos. 

Pd. Estudiante he leído un comentario tuyo respecto a Aurinum. Suele demorarse en el envió de la mercancía comprada? Gracias

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 17:48 ----------

Respecto a la evolución del precio del oro, me ha llevado a cumplir mi presupuesto para la plata en un 130% y mis compras de oro se han quedado en el 75% del presupuesto q tenía destinado este año. Está claro q seguimos los pasos q han marcado Fernando y otros plateros "empedernidos".


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Tons, como ya te han comentado el cómputo es anual y no trimestral (3.000 euros aprox). El empresario declarante te incluiría en la relación, q en febrero debe presentar, si superas dicho importe anual. Una vez superado el límite de los 3.000 y pocos euros, el empresario te incluiría en la relación comentada con indicación del importe comprado o vendido por trimestres y su forma de pago (efectivo- bancos). Esto antes no existía, lleva en vigor unos dos años aprox. y su propósito afecta más a las relaciones entre empresarios, ya q le pueden cazar los i.v.a trimestrales.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Mí experiencia personal con Aurinum es fitfy/fifty... Hay pedidos que han ido muy bien, pero en otros se ha "columpiado" bastante, es decir que han tardado bastante y la "excusa", en estos casos, ha sido que no tenía en existencias una determinada moneda, pero en el momento de la compra estaba a la venta en la web. Creo que eso lo ha ido corrigiendo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 20:21 ----------

Por cierto, agradecerle sus comentarios sobre el tema de nuestra Hacienda. Da gusto que la gente facilite información que pueda ser de interés general.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 20:39 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, pues me han mandado aquí, así que copio y pego mi pregunta, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.
> 
> _Hola de nuevo
> creo que por aquí estuve preguntando sobre monedas de oro, pero como no tengo ni repajolera y me da miedo, había pensado empezra con plata. Ahora bien, tengo muchas dudas.
> ...



Hola, Hannibal: Pues, sí yo he sido quien le ha "redirigido" a este hilo u otros similares y no de Numismatica. Vamos a ver, RVR60 ya le ha indicado lo más fundamental, pero bueno para ser un poco más específico:

- Como a Vd. sólo le interesa la Plata como "refugio" o "seguro", pues la más barata que haya en ese momento en Bullion y que suelen ser las Philarmonicas y las Maple Leaf.

- El concepto comprar a lo "bruto" es muy difícil de definir, básicamente porque va en función de la capitalización que tengamos y de la parte del patrimonio que deseemos dedicar a tal fin. Ahora bien, en el caso de la Plata, como va a haber un fuerte aumento del IVA en pocos días, pues como que no queda mucho tiempo para "esperar", a no ser que esperemos fuertes caídas.

- El IVA del 7% es en Alemania y en España es del 21%. El 1 de Enero de 2014, el IVA en Alemania pasa al 19%. En España hay una tienda que vende a precios similares a los de Alemania. No suelo publicitar a nadie y menos a esa tienda, en la que por cierto he comprado mucho y le he enviado muchísimos clientes, pero ni un "detalle"... Ni a mí ni a otros, aunque vaya Vd. a saber. En cualquier caso, y sólo para ayudarle, ya le enviaré un MP.

- Yo siempre recomiendo formato "pequeño" en el Oro, pero claro volvemos a lo "mismo", es decir depende del patrimonio, capitalización o lo que vayamos a dedicar a su compra. Dependiendo del capital, en mi opinión personal, de 1 Onza hacia abajo y mis preferidas son los Soberanos... Una moneda que no debiera faltar entre los "metaleros".

Espero que los comentarios que le hemos hecho le hayan servido y, en cualquier caso, con volver a preguntar...

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hannibal: Pues, sí yo he sido quien le ha "redirigido" a este hilo u otros similares y no de Numismatica. Vamos a ver, RVR60 ya le ha indicado lo más fundamental, pero bueno para ser un poco más específico:
> 
> - Como a Vd. sólo le interesa la Plata como "refugio" o "seguro", pues la más barata que haya en ese momento en Bullion y que suelen ser las Philarmonicas y las Maple Leaf.
> 
> ...



Por comprar a "lo bruto" no me refería a grandes cantidades, sino a comprar el metal con el mínimo tratamiento para no encarecer su compra al haber gastos de moldeado (o como se llame al proceso de dar forma a la moneda). Por otro lado, luego lo pensé y obviamente es más fácil vender o usar una moneda que ya tiene un valor facial, por pequeño que éste sea, que una barra de plata.

Por otro lado, ¿entiendo que en España el IVA no va a variar con el cambio de año? Ya he leido que en Alemania se ha agotado el cupo que tienen para vender aqui y por eso compré en otra tienda de sobra conocida por aqui.

Gracias por la información


----------



## Aro (15 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por comprar a "lo bruto" no me refería a grandes cantidades, sino a comprar el metal con el mínimo tratamiento para no encarecer su compra al haber gastos de moldeado (o como se llame al proceso de dar forma a la moneda). Por otro lado, luego lo pensé y obviamente es más fácil vender o usar una moneda que ya tiene un valor facial, por pequeño que éste sea, que una barra de plata.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿entiendo que en España el IVA no va a variar con el cambio de año? Ya he leido que en Alemania se ha agotado el cupo que tienen para vender aqui y por eso compré en otra tienda de sobra conocida por aqui.
> 
> Gracias por la información



Lo importante de las monedas, más que el valor facial, es que las más importantes son conocidas por todos. Esto crea un «estándar» que facilita mucho reconocer su autenticidad y las hace más fácilmente aceptables que los lingotes, en general.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Dic 2013)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Pd. Estudiante he leído un comentario tuyo respecto a Aurinum. Suele demorarse en el envió de la mercancía comprada? Gracias



No mucho, no es de las mas agiles con salidas del envio en 24h o 48h, pero entre 10 y 15 dias suelo tenerlo en casa. Pero no me preocupa, el precio esta cerrado y pagado... Y con el tracking se que el pedido esta de camino.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2013)

Y que una moneda es una moneda... Y ese "formato" es el que se entiende desde hace milenios. Luego, ya hay "gustos", como oro y plata forever, por los lingotes, pero bueno aquí ya entramos en otra fase: el coleccionismo. Por cierto, yo tengo un lingote de Plata que ha adquirido mucho valor con el tiempo y al que no le afecta para nada la caída de la Plata, pero claro los "motivos" que lleva se pagan... Lo mismo que he hecho yo con una Round y por la que he pagado un plus de algo más del 200%...

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 22:16 ----------

Bueno, Hannibal, en MP ya le he hecho referencia a esto, de manera que voy a colocarlo para que todos los conforeros puedan enterarse. Visto lo visto, me parece que de tanto apretarnos los cojones pues esto va a acabar muy mal, ya se una Revolución o una Guerra, pero me parece que ya está bien: que se vayan a robar a su puta madre...

- The IMF Wants You To Pay 71% Income Tax | Zero Hedge


----------



## Aro (15 Dic 2013)

> “Esto ha provocado que varios analistas hayan indagado en profundidad el proceso de entregas en el Comex. “. ¿Cómo puedo buscar referencias para ampliar esta información? Gracias.





> Hola Javier,
> 
> Abajo incluyo varias referencias que pueden serte interesantes.
> 
> ...



Fuente:
Reflexiones sobre el Comex | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## ramsés (16 Dic 2013)

_- Como a Vd. sólo le interesa la Plata como "refugio" o "seguro", pues la más barata que haya en ese momento en Bullion y que suelen ser las Philarmonicas y las Maple Leaf.

- El concepto comprar a lo "bruto" es muy difícil de definir, básicamente porque va en función de la capitalización que tengamos y de la parte del patrimonio que deseemos dedicar a tal fin. Ahora bien, en el caso de la Plata, como va a haber un fuerte aumento del IVA en pocos días, pues como que no queda mucho tiempo para "esperar", a no ser que esperemos fuertes caídas.

- El IVA del 7% es en Alemania y en España es del 21%. El 1 de Enero de 2014, el IVA en Alemania pasa al 19%. En España hay una tienda que vende a precios similares a los de Alemania. No suelo publicitar a nadie y menos a esa tienda, en la que por cierto he comprado mucho y le he enviado muchísimos clientes, pero ni un "detalle"... Ni a mí ni a otros, aunque vaya Vd. a saber. En cualquier caso, y sólo para ayudarle, ya le enviaré un MP.
_
Fernando ¿te refieres al andorrano?
No tengas miedo en hacerle publicidad, le haces un favor al forero o foreros que estén leyendo esto.
No seas rencoroso, imagino que el andorrano no se "enrolla" con nadie, pero ojalá me lo hubieran recomendado hace 5 años, hubiera ahorrado mucho dinero.
No importa que no nos recompense. Los que le compran lo agradecerán, y eso no se paga ni con dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2013)

Hola, ramsés: No voy a citar ninguna tienda nacional y que la publicidad se la pague... De alguna manera, hay una tienda a la que le he hecho ganar mucho dinero, tanto en este foro como en otros en los que he escrito, pero entiendo que tampoco hay que ser "tonto"... Aunque aquellos foreros que me han consultado en privado ya han sido asesorados en función de mis conocimientos. Ha quedado claro en el foro que yo compro en España, pero sobre todo en Alemania...

Saludos.


----------



## Nirekeyaki (16 Dic 2013)

*El tercer fondo cotizado ETF de China sufre un parón por las preferencias de oro físico de los inversores*

En el primer día de cotización del fondo E Fund Gold ETF ya ha sufrido un parón por la preferencia de los inversores por el oro físico en vez del papel. En este primer día, el pasado 16 de diciembre, los títulos del ETF cayeron un 0,6% en el mercado chino de Shenzhen.

El tercer fondo cotizado ETF de oro en China sufre un parón |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Dic 2013)

Nirekeyaki dijo:


> *El tercer fondo cotizado ETF de China sufre un parón por las preferencias de oro físico de los inversores*
> 
> En el primer día de cotización del fondo E Fund Gold ETF ya ha sufrido un parón por la preferencia de los inversores por el oro físico en vez del papel. En este primer día, el pasado 16 de diciembre, los títulos del ETF cayeron un 0,6% en el mercado chino de Shenzhen.
> 
> El tercer fondo cotizado ETF de oro en China sufre un parón |OroyFinanzas.com



pues es que invertir en ETF, fondos relacionados y "vaults" (en mi humilde opinión) es perder el tiempo o exponerse demasiado. 
Yo lo comparo a invertir en Forex o divisas, en donde el riesgo de palmar es muy alto.
Para invertir en ETF, para eso mejor invertir en lo que ya conoces, en valores y acciones de siempre me refiero. Y no excluyo intradía ni futuros ni CFD, para el que lo domine, claro. 

Otra cosa: si sube el IVA de la plata en Alemania, (del 7 al 19 %), subirá también en Europa?. Aunque no suba en España (para qué si ya está en el 21 %!), eso probablemente repercuta en un aumento del precio de la plata (que ya le hace falta a la pobre )


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2013)

Hola, Dekalogo10: Que en España la Plata suba por el incremento del IVA no tiene porqué provocar un efecto dominó en el resto de Europa, aunque parece ser que algún país (creo que báltico) también ha anunciado una medida similar. Fuera del objeto recaudatorio no creo que vaya a tener mucha influencia en el precio "real" de la Plata, quizás, sí en pequeñas transacciones entre particulares, pero poco más...

Veremos lo que tardan en "apuntar" al Oro... En la India ya le están aplicando un impuesto que lo graba y recuerdo que esa medida se discutió de forma seria en México, pero finalmente no se aplicó porque había más inconvenientes que beneficios y además afectaba a la moneda nacional. Recuerdo haber leído sobre esto al genial Guillermo Barbas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2013)

Ya que he citado a Guillermo Barbas os dejo un articulo suyo de este mes y donde se comprueba una vez más que el Oro oficial cada vez es más "supuesto". Como bien dice Barbas, y "anotarlo" en vuestras mentes, el Oro si no lo tienes en tu poder no es tuyo...

- INFO7 - Editoriales


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya que he citado a Guillermo Barbas os dejo un articulo suyo de este mes y donde se comprueba una vez más que el Oro oficial cada vez es más "supuesto". Como bien dice Barbas, y "anotarlo" en vuestras mentes, el Oro si no lo tienes en tu poder no es tuyo...
> 
> - INFO7 - Editoriales



Tomad nota.

En Europa, alemania...se lo huele, todos le dan largas nadie le devuelve su oro con la celeridad deseable

Gracias también Fernando, me apunto este blog.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (16 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya que he citado a Guillermo Barbas os dejo un articulo suyo de este mes y donde se comprueba una vez más que el Oro oficial cada vez es más "supuesto". Como bien dice Barbas, y "anotarlo" en vuestras mentes, el Oro si no lo tienes en tu poder no es tuyo...
> 
> - INFO7 - Editoriales



Como ya comenté en alguna ocasión, ya no vamos a decir el COMEX sinó cualquier otro banco o incluso un vault privado con el que se tengan contratos de oro, como fue ABN AMRO, puede incumplir la entrega de oro físico que aparte de por motivos de reserva fraccionaria puede ser por la Ley antiblanqueo si fuera mucho, pero mientras proporcionen el importe con el cual se pueda encontrar inmediatamente oro para comprar no veo excesivo problema.

Lo comento si en el posible caso de una hiperinflación interna una onza cotiza por un millón de marianicos, el banco es solvente para entregártelos y tienes donde comprar inmediatamente esa onza, económicamente tus ahorros están protegidos.

Lo peligroso si que puede ser si hay desdoblamiento del precio del oro te paguen a cotización y tengas un premium de un 50%, por lo que quien se encuentre así que esté atento a la evolución de los premiums que ese es el indicador.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2013)

¡Ay! los "minerales" una vez más... Vamos, otra "copia" de lo de Malí.

- Rebelion. ¿Que hay verdaderamente detrás de las prisas de Francia por salvar a la República Centroafricana?

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 22:20 ----------

# Vidar: Excelente "apunte" y que los interesados -que los hay en el foro- tomen buena nota...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (16 Dic 2013)

O también se pueden ir vendiendo contratos pequeños de oro, por ejemplo onzas o incluso los hay de soberanos, y mientras el banco sea solvente estás manteniendo tu poder adquisitivo.

.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 22:26 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay! los "minerales" una vez más... Vamos, otra "copia" de lo de Malí.
> 
> - Rebelion. ¿Que hay verdaderamente detrás de las prisas de Francia por salvar a la República Centroafricana?
> 
> ...



Lo óptimo es tener el oro en mano, pero es que también puede dar bastantes quebraderos de cabeza como se ha comentado ya muchas veces.

Es otra opción de tener oro y en el foro hay unos cuantos que yo sepa que tenemos contratos, lo fundamental es estar atentos a la solvencia de las entidades y vigilar el premium de mercado. Y si acaso en ese momento decidir.

.


----------



## Tons (16 Dic 2013)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas me lo habeis dejado muy claro. 

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (17 Dic 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Aqui todo bien empaquetado para 4 personas / 3 comidas/dia para un año.




¿Donde se podrian conseguir. ..?
No están mal...
¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2013)

Dejo un articulo de Ron Paul en el que dice que después de 100 años de fracasos la FED debe desaparecer...

- The Daily Bell - After 100 Years Of Failure, It's Time To End The Fed!

También dejo un articulo "complementario", ya en Español, que es bastante interesante para aquellos que sean más neófitos sobre este particular.

- Despierta al futuro: 100 Años de Pesadilla: La Conspiración de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU al descubierto


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dejo un articulo de Ron Paul en el que dice que después de 100 años de fracasos la FED debe desaparecer...
> 
> - The Daily Bell - After 100 Years Of Failure, It's Time To End The Fed!
> 
> ...



La FED es eficaz o ineficaz, pero hoy en dia es un circulo inexpugnable. 

No podrán seguir manipulando a su antojo, muchos años mas el orden financiero mundial, aunque no será pronto, sera un proceso lento y no pacífico auguro.


----------



## INimputable (17 Dic 2013)

La Junta da luz verde a la reapertura de la mina de Aznalcllar | Andaluca | EL MUNDO

El Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía ha aprobado este martes el Decreto ley por el que la comunidad autónoma se reserva los derechos del complejo minero de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla), lo que permitirá a la administración autonómica impulsar la reapertura de esta explotación a través de un concurso en régimen de concurrencia competitiva para elegir el proyecto "que mejor cumpla las exigencias de seguridad y de viabilidad técnica, económica y medioambiental".

La mina de Aznalcóllar cesó su actividad bajo la explotación de la multinacional Boliden-Apirsa en 1998 a raíz de la ruptura de la balsa de residuos tóxicos que provocó la contaminación masiva del cauce del río Guadiamar y exigió un programa de restauración que ha supuso el desembolso de aproximadamente 90 millones de euros durante varios años.

El Decreto ley, que entrará en vigor el mismo día de su publicación, da respuesta a una proposición no de ley aprobada por unanimidad el pasado mes de julio por el Parlamento andaluz, que instaba al Consejo de Gobierno a articular los procedimientos necesarios para acelerar la reapertura de la mina con totales garantías y bajo premisas de plena transparencia y competitividad.

Según la Junta, la fórmula del Decreto ley, prevista en el Estatuto de Autonomía para situaciones de urgente necesidad, se justifica en este caso por las particulares circunstancias de la mina de Aznalcóllar que obligan al Gobierno andaluz a "extremar el control de las futuras actividades extractivas". Asimismo, con la aprobación de esta norma se "ofrece total seguridad a inversores y empresas concurrentes, además de agilizarse la tramitación administrativa", subraya el Ejecutivo andaluz.

Millones de toneladas de mineral

El complejo minero de Aznalcóllar ocupa una superficie de casi 950 hectáreas y cuenta con unas reservas de 35 millones de toneladas constatadas, y otros 45 millones probables, de cobre, plomo y zinc, además de oro y plata. Según la Junta, el proceso para su reapertura se produce "en un contexto favorable de resurgimiento de la minería metálica y de aumento de la demanda y de los precios".

El concurso minero de Aznalcóllar se sumará a los dos que la Junta ya ha resuelto este año para un total de 13.500 hectáreas en la Faja Pirítica de Huelva y Sevilla, con una inversión prevista de 12,5 millones de euros. En fase de convocatoria se encuentra otro en la provincia de Huelva que pone a disposición de las empresas investigadoras un total de 90 derechos distribuidos en 33.500 hectáreas.

El consejero de Economía, Innovación, Ciencia y Empleo, José Sánchez Maldonado, estimó el pasado mes de octubre que el yacimiento podría estar abierto para 2015. Así, para finales del presente año y principio de 2014 el concurso para la explotación de esta mina estará en la calle y las empresas podrán optar al mismo, y a partir de su adjudicación, el plazo será de un año o año y medio para su reapertura.

1998, el año del desastre

Como consecuencia de la ruptura de la balsa de residuos de la mina que por aquel entonces explotaba Boliden-Apirsa en 1998, esta multinacional sueca de la minería abandonó la explotación de Aznalcóllar, que sostenía más de 450 empleos estables y cerca de 700 eventuales, y para contrarrestar la contaminación masiva del cauce del río Guadiamar fue necesario un programa de restauración que ha supuesto el desembolso de aproximadamente 90 millones de euros durante varios años.

A día de hoy, de hecho, la Junta de Andalucía mantiene vivas sus iniciativas para reclamar a la multinacional sueca Boliden el elevado coste de los numerosos y laboriosos trabajos de restauración medioambiental que siguieron a la catástrofe de 1998. Boliden-Apirsa abandonó el yacimiento minero de Aznalcóllar dejando aproximadamente 35 millones de toneladas de materiales aún por explotar, si bien el conjunto del yacimiento cuenta con un potencial mayor de cobre, plomo o zinc.


----------



## RVR60 (17 Dic 2013)

INimputable dijo:


> La Junta da luz verde a la reapertura de la mina de Aznalcllar | Andaluca | EL MUNDO
> 
> El Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía ha aprobado este martes el Decreto ley por el que la comunidad autónoma se reserva los derechos del complejo minero de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla), lo que permitirá a la administración autonómica impulsar la reapertura de esta explotación a través de un concurso en régimen de concurrencia competitiva para elegir el proyecto "que mejor cumpla las exigencias de seguridad y de viabilidad técnica, económica y medioambiental".
> 
> ...





Esto me recuerda a la mina próxima a esa, la de Gerena, que produce uno de los cobres más puros del mundo; tanto que únicamente sirve para superconductores. Está en manos de una empresa canadiense.
Pues bien esa mina antes de llegar a la beta de cobre topó con una de oro de extraordinaria pureza pero difícil de tratar (desconozco los detalles técnicos).
El caso es que vinieron los chinos y compraron todo el material sin tratar a precio de risa y se lo llevaron tal cual por barco a China.
Nos expolian y ni lo olemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2013)

Un articulo en el que se recuerda la Ley de Say...

- The relevance of Say

Y os dejo un enlace en Español sobre la misma...

- Ley de Say - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un articulo en el que se recuerda la Ley de Say...
> 
> - The relevance of Say
> 
> ...



Ley de walras tambien podria ser de analoga terminologia

Son leyes que parece que hablan del oro...


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

Se rumorea que la reunión de la FED Prevista para hoy hay retirada de estimulos...

Por ahora el NASDAQ a menos 27...

Y el oro en verde...

Habrá que esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Se rumorea que la reunión de la FED Prevista para hoy hay retirada de estimulos...
> 
> Por ahora el NASDAQ a menos 27...
> 
> ...



Retiran una pequeña parte de los estimulos. Creo que unos 10.000 millones de USD. Y a las Bolsas americanas les ha sentado de "coña", pues al conocerse la noticia se han disparado. En fin, en unos mercados tan manipulados no hay que esperar la más mínima "lógica".

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Retiran una pequeña parte de los estimulos. Creo que unos 10.000 millones de USD. Y a las Bolsas americanas les ha sentado de "coña", pues al conocerse la noticia se han disparado. En fin, en unos mercados tan manipulados no hay que esperar la más mínima "lógica".
> 
> Saludos.



Ya está todo en verde, duró el crash...5/10 minutos ?

EL ARTE DE LA MANIPULACIÓN...


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Dic 2013)

Muchas gracias. .
El Año que viene... algo ha de caer. . Por si acaso...
Gracias
Un saludo



miaavg dijo:


> Os gusta ehhh...jejeje
> 
> Si es que detrás de un _goldbug _se esconde un _prepper_ en potencia
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2013)

Hola, trasgukoke: No te preocupes porque por aquí se desconoce que los blogs de MP y también económicos americanos suelen llevar "asociados" temas sobre Supervivencia, Mad Max, etc. Por aquí, algunos nos toman por "lunáticos" cuando hacemos referencia a estos temas, pero por allí es de lo más "normal"...

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (18 Dic 2013)

He encontrado una web que vende en España:



> http://suministrosemergencias.com/



Pero no tiene este tipo de cubos.

Estoy viendo un nicho de mercado! jejej


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> He encontrado una web que vende en España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apuntando. 

Ya vi un par de cosas mas que interesantes...


----------



## Aro (19 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Apuntando.
> 
> Ya vi un par de cosas mas que interesantes...



No me importaría hacer este curso


http://suministrosemergencias.com/cursos-y-talleres/1685-iniciacion-a-la-supervivencia-1.html


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, trasgukoke: No te preocupes porque por aquí se desconoce que los blogs de MP y también económicos americanos suelen llevar "asociados" temas sobre Supervivencia, Mad Max, etc. Por aquí, algunos nos toman por "lunáticos" cuando hacemos referencia a estos temas, pero por allí es de lo más "normal"...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola...
Pues como siempre...
En España como si fuereamos tontetes...
Menos mal que aún queda gente que nos hacéis llegar esta información. ..

Espero no tener que usarlo nunca...
O mejor.. si duran unos 25 años...
Renovarlos por unos nuevos.. y los viejos gastarlos mi hijo..
Tiene 5 meses... y cuándo sea boy scout...
Que bien le vendra en los raid de supervivencia. ..jeje..
Y si llega el caso...
No esta de mas en casa.. un buen palet....
Jeje

Gracias de verdad... por si suena la campana a tes de tiempo. .


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, trasgukoke: No te preocupes porque por aquí se desconoce que los blogs de MP y también económicos americanos suelen llevar "asociados" temas sobre Supervivencia, Mad Max, etc. Por aquí, algunos nos toman por "lunáticos" cuando hacemos referencia a estos temas, pero por allí es de lo más "normal"...
> 
> Saludos.



Puede parecer una tontería y a la mayoría de gente que le hablas de esto te mira MUY raro. Es lo que tiene la confianza ciega en papá Estado.

Pero luego viene un simple apagón y la gente se bloquea, no me quiero imaginar que pasaría si comienza por cualquier motivo un desabastecimiento de alimentos básicos, cortes de luz y comunicación etc. Que no tiene que ser por una gran catástrofe. Basta que se ponga la cosa económica jodida o cualquier problema menor, el que tiene un par de cosas de estas en casa se convierte en el REY

Incluso la comunidad de Madrid recomienda tener en casa una mochila 72h por cada miembro de la unidad familiar. 
Personalmente y como soy muy aficionado a la montaña tengo muchas cosas de estas que recomiendan, pero siempre es bueno tener una reserva potente en casa de lo que sería más elementar que fallara: luz, calor, alimento, comunicaciones y algo para el desplazamiento sin necesidad de combustible.

Vamos a tener que abir un hilo nuevo, porque estamos desvirtuando este tela marinera ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola...
> Pues como siempre...
> En España como si fuereamos tontetes...
> Menos mal que aún queda gente que nos hacéis llegar esta información. ..
> ...



Meter en el buscador...España supervivencia extrema, lo siento con este recurso no puedo poner el enlace...luego me comentais lo que dicen survivalitas and preppers España, lo comento hace tiempo don Fernando, es una pasada...

Respecto a la cotización del oro...a ver que pasa hoy...


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Dic 2013)

Hola.. pues muchas gracias también. .
Jeje. .
A ver si nos preparamos bien.. por si deja de sonar la música. ...

A desempolvar los manuales y libros..jeje





RVR60 dijo:


> He encontrado una web que vende en España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos:

# trasgukoke: "En cielo despejado puede desatarse de repente una tempestad." Creo que es un proverbio chino, pero me sirve para decir que hay que estar preparado para las circunstancias adversas que puedan surgir en nuestras vidas, debiendo tenerlo SIEMPRE presente para lo bueno y lo malo. Yo ya tengo bastantes años, pero lo aprendí de mis padres y mis abuelos, pero eso se ha ido perdiendo a lo largo de unas décadas de falsa prosperidad... Para aquellos que tenéis hijos pequeños pues con más motivo tenéis que poneros en "ello"...

# RVR60: Hace años ya se vivió en España una Huelga general del Transporte y en mi población tuvo un gran efecto: los grandes superficies quedaron desabastecidas en escasos días. De aquello aprendí que mi despensa era "pequeña" para situaciones mucho más complejas que aquella.

No, no estás "desvirtuando" este hilo. Ya hay un Hilo Oficial del Oro y este en origen tenía otra "connotación" y muy contraria a la que ahora sigue. Todo viene de que, en un momento dado, considero que este hilo puede servir para muchas otras cosas "más" y que también influyen en la Evolución del Precio del Oro, de manera que comencé a comentar e introducir otros temas más propios de Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Esta iniciativa ha prosperado y hoy día sois muchos los que participáis aportando vuestros conocimientos, opiniones, informaciones, etc.

Por tanto, estimo que este hilo está relacionado con el Oro, pero no específicamente en él, pues para eso ya hay uno muy concreto. Aquí lo tocamos, pero como una parte de un TODO... Al menos, yo voy por ese camino.

# oro y plata forever: La web que coloqué en su momento y a la que te refieres es:

- http://supervivenciaextrema.espea.blogspot.com/

Y, probablemente, más adelante vaya introduciendo en este hilo algunos articulos de los que habitualmente se publican en USA u otros países. Aquí, en España, también se hacen, pero son muy minoritarios.

Saludos a los tres.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 13:46 ----------

A ver con este otro enlace: - http://supervivenciaextrema.espaa.blogspot.com.es/p/la-supervivencia.html

Y si no sale, ponéis en el navegador: Supervivencia Extrema España


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Aprovechando la bajada del oro-papel quería cargar unas onzitas en un proveedor habitual (Comprar oro y plata online- CoinInvestDIrect.com)

Pues cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que no tienen ni Krugers, ni Philas, ni Britannias, ni Buffalos, ni ...
A buen precio sólo tienen Kangaroos (+4% sobre spot) peeeeero... las envían a partir del 4 de Enero.

Desabastecimiento temporal??? ienso:

Por cierto, hoy no tienen la opción de comprar onzas de plata! :cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Aprovechando la bajada del oro-papel quería cargar unas onzitas en un proveedor habitual (Comprar oro y plata online- CoinInvestDIrect.com)
> 
> Pues cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que no tienen ni Krugers, ni Philas, ni Britannias, ni Buffalos, ni ...
> A buen precio sólo tienen Kangaroos (+4% sobre spot) peeeeero... las envían a partir del 4 de Enero.
> ...



Hola, maragold: Ayer debatí sobre un tema parecido y vuelvo a decir lo mismo que entonces: "mucha cara"...

No hay tal desabastecimiento temporal, porque a principios de mes podías comprar lo que quisieras y los precios del spot tampoco han variado tanto, pues los MP siguen en su lateral/bajista.

Entiendo que por las fechas y por un simple tema de logística, pues no sirvan hasta principios del próximo año.

Ahora bien, en el caso concreto de las monedas de Plata lo que sucede se llama "mucha cara". Las tienen en stock, pero las van a vender con el próximo IVA y otros ya se lo van aplicando de forma soterrada, pues la moneda ya se vende con unos euros por encima del spot.

En el caso concreto de la tienda que citas, ayer me la miré y ya no tenían colocadas las monedas de Plata, pero sí que podías adquirir los lingotes de Plata... ¿Qué mejor prueba quieres de que es lo que te digo?

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: Ayer debatí sobre un tema parecido y vuelvo a decir lo mismo que entonces: "mucha cara"...
> 
> No hay tal desabastecimiento temporal, porque a principios de mes podías comprar lo que quisieras y los precios del spot tampoco han variado tanto, pues los MP siguen en su lateral/bajista.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la plata, me parece una explicación más que razonable.

Y respecto a las monedas de oro? Normalmente tienen de todo y en general con envío inmediato (al menos las onzas más famosas). Pero lo de estos días... mmmmm
ienso:

En fin, seguiremos acumulando poco a poco, a la espera de que los ladrones y sus trafullas salgan a la luz... ::

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Respecto a la plata, me parece una explicación más que razonable.
> 
> Y respecto a las monedas de oro? Normalmente tienen de todo y en general con envío inmediato (al menos las onzas más famosas). Pero lo de estos días... mmmmm
> ienso:
> ...



Maragold, con el efecto producido por la decisión de ayer de la FED, cómo quieres que te vendan y si lo hacen va a ser con fecha de entrega demorada para poder recuperar las pérdidas potenciales en las que pudieran incurrir. Que los vendedores también utilizan el "papel". Hace unos minutos el Oro estaba a $1198, así que... Si perfora su principal soporte ya verás las prisas que tendrán por colocar su mercancia y entonces, quizás, sí que haya desabastecimiento porque muchos comprarán...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Maragold, con el efecto producido por la decisión de ayer de la FED, cómo quieres que te vendan y si lo hacen va a ser con fecha de entrega demorada para poder recuperar las pérdidas potenciales en las que pudieran incurrir. Que los vendedores también utilizan el "papel". Hace unos minutos el Oro estaba a $1198, así que... Si perfora su principal soporte ya verás las prisas que tendrán por colocar su mercancia y entonces, quizás, sí que haya desabastecimiento porque muchos comprarán...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues como dice el amigo Unai en su artículo de hoy...

El camino del oro a Largo Plazo | Unai Gaztelumendi

"*El papel es poderoso, para muchos demasiado. Estamos en medio de una guerra en la que no podemos influir, nos queda grande.

Nuestras armas son el entenderla, posicionarse en base a nuestros análisis y hacer la espera lo más llevadera posible*."

Un saludo metalero


----------



## Tons (19 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos

Viendo que hemos entrado en el mundo prepper no me puedo resistir a recomendar el libro de James Wesley Rawles PATRIOTAS. Es muy entretenido pero lo mejor es que te deja un poso sobre temas de supervivencia muy bueno. Lo podéis encontrar tanto para descargar en la web o en cualquier librería. El autor es un ex militar americano muy conocido en el mundo prepper USA por su web suvivalblog.com.

Un saludo


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pues como dice el amigo Unai en su artículo de hoy...
> 
> El camino del oro a Largo Plazo | Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> ...



Esto es una carrera de fondo. 
Quien flaquee a la primera de cambio y se baje del carro, no se podrá subir cuando despegue a toda prisa....


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pues como dice el amigo Unai en su artículo de hoy...
> 
> El camino del oro a Largo Plazo | Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> ...



Espero que el oro nos lleve a una situacion menos traumatica para algunos...


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2013)

Que pena que no se puedan poner los contadores a cero y comenzar otra vez con la encuesta de este hilo! 

Creo que ahora mismo el 90% de la gente apostaria porque el oro bajara a minimos


Subirá a maximos 55 40,44%
Bajará a minimos  53 38,97%
Se mantendrá como hasta ahora 28 20,59%


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Que pena que no se puedan poner los contadores a cero y comenzar otra vez con la encuesta de este hilo!
> 
> Creo que ahora mismo el 90% de la gente apostaria porque el oro bajara a minimos
> 
> ...



A mínimos de cuándo? De hace un año? De hace 3? De hace 10? De hace 100?... o diría más, a mínimos de hace 2.000 años???


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A mínimos de cuándo? De hace un año? De hace 3? De hace 10? De hace 100?... o diría más, a mínimos de hace 2.000 años???



Buena pregunta, aqui tienes los minimos a los que me refiero... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-historia-del-oro-se-repite.html#post10087553


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Buena pregunta, aqui tienes los minimos a los que me refiero...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-historia-del-oro-se-repite.html#post10087553



A 600 USD???

Tú crees sinceramente que el 90% de los foreros piensan que el precio del oro-papel se va a ir a 600 USD??? ::

Pues ojalá, porque entonces el valor de mi empresa se multiplicará por 10, y seré rico! :baba:


----------



## Parri (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, no estás "desvirtuando" este hilo. Ya hay un Hilo Oficial del Oro y este en origen tenía otra "connotación" y muy contraria a la que ahora sigue. Todo viene de que, en un momento dado, considero que este hilo puede servir para muchas otras cosas "más" y que también influyen en la Evolución del Precio del Oro, de manera que comencé a comentar e introducir otros temas más propios de Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Esta iniciativa ha prosperado y hoy día sois muchos los que participáis aportando vuestros conocimientos, opiniones, informaciones, etc.
> 
> Por tanto, estimo que este hilo está relacionado con el Oro, pero no específicamente en él, pues para eso ya hay uno muy concreto. Aquí lo tocamos, pero como una parte de un TODO... Al menos, yo voy por ese camino.



Pues la verdad es la sensación que tengo yo. Este hilo es más personal y es muy diferente al otro, ni mejor ni peor. El otro se va más a saco y en este se está más calentito. Según lo que te apetezca escribir y el estado de ánimo escoges este o el otro.


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A 600 USD???
> 
> Tú crees sinceramente que el 90% de los foreros piensan que el precio del oro-papel se va a ir a 600 USD??? ::
> 
> Pues ojalá, porque entonces el valor de mi empresa se multiplicará por 10, y seré rico! :baba:



por que no puede bajar a 600?, ¿no ha bajado ya de mas de 2mil a los actuales 1200€?

recuerdo que cuando estaba en su punto mas alto (hace un año y medio o dos), tambien me hablaban de que era imposible que bajara tanto y ya ves, mas del 50% del camino recorrido desde entonces

no pillo lo de tu empresa, ¿a que te refieres con que si baja el oro subira de precio?, ¿puedes explicarmelo?


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> por que no puede bajar a 600?, ¿no ha bajado ya de mas de 2mil a los actuales 1200€?
> 
> recuerdo que cuando estaba en su punto mas alto (hace un año y medio o dos), tambien me hablaban de que era imposible que bajara tanto y ya ves, mas del 50% del camino recorrido desde entonces
> 
> no pillo lo de tu empresa, ¿a que te refieres con que si baja el oro subira de precio?, ¿puedes explicarmelo?



Por supuesto que puede bajar a 600 USD, faltaría más... lo único que tendría que pasar es que el mundo-mundial arreglara el problemón de su elefantiástica deuda y sus burbujas de todo tipo (inmobiliarias, empresas, bonos, ...)
De esa forma los papeles de colores volverían a tener un valor real y las economías volverían a su cauce. 
En España volvería a fluir el crédito, las personas, empresas y administraciones generarían riqueza... y las empresas que ofrecemos buenos servicios seríamos contratadas por doquier... ::

...y entonces nos despertamos todos de repente... :´(


----------



## hortelano (19 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Maragold, con el efecto producido por la decisión de ayer de la FED, cómo quieres que te vendan y si lo hacen va a ser con fecha de entrega demorada para poder recuperar las pérdidas potenciales en las que pudieran incurrir. Que los vendedores también utilizan el "papel". Hace unos minutos el Oro estaba a $1198, así que... Si perfora su principal soporte ya verás las prisas que tendrán por colocar su mercancia y entonces, quizás, sí que haya desabastecimiento porque muchos comprarán...
> 
> Saludos.



No creo que sea esto, hay disponibilidad inmediata para otras monedas. De hecho yo he pedido he hecho la transferencia y ya ha salido via UPS.

Hay muchas monedas de las que no disponen actualmente, quizas porque en estas fechas se vende mas, no lo se. Pero puedes comprar y ya te digo que durante las ultimas semanas han desaparecido las onzas de filarmonica, bufalos y krugerrands. Las demas estan anunciadas y las puedes comprar sin problemas


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Por supuesto que puede bajar a 600 USD, faltaría más... lo único que tendría que pasar es que el mundo-mundial arreglara el problemón de su elefantiástica deuda y sus burbujas de todo tipo (inmobiliarias, empresas, bonos, ...)
> De esa forma los papeles de colores volverían a tener un valor real y las economías volverían a su cauce.
> En España volvería a fluir el crédito, las personas, empresas y administraciones generarían riqueza... y las empresas que ofrecemos buenos servicios seríamos contratadas por doquier... ::
> 
> ...y entonces nos despertamos todos de repente... :´(



Creo que si hay algo que ha quedado demostrado en estos dos ultimos años, es que el mundo puede seguir viviendo dentro de una piña debajo del mar como Bob Esponja y el oro seguir cayendo.

Ese tipo de especulaciones, ya no proceden


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A 600 USD???
> 
> Tú crees sinceramente que el 90% de los foreros piensan que el precio del oro-papel se va a ir a 600 USD??? ::
> 
> Pues ojalá, porque entonces el valor de mi empresa se multiplicará por 10, y seré rico! :baba:



Vamos a ver...cuanto tiempo va a durar la crisis económica ?

Eternamente ?

Con tantos millones de parados, ERE, bajadas de sueldo, siria, Rusia, EEUU, china...

Hay una posición a nivel mundial estable ?

Estamos viviendo casi en matrix...

La bolsa en verde , en estas circunstancias ?


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Creo que si hay algo que ha quedado demostrado en estos dos ultimos años, es que el mundo puede seguir viviendo dentro de una piña debajo del mar como Bob Esponja y el oro seguir cayendo.
> 
> Ese tipo de especulaciones, ya no proceden



Eso lo dirás tú. Mírate los gráficos de deuda y luego me dices que ese tipo de especulaciones ya no proceden.

El oro-papel lo tirarán todo lo que quieran (y más), pero el día que se destape el tinglado del COMEX y demás morralla, al que pillen con papelitos de colores en la mano le va a dar la risa... 

Y evidentemente, repito una y mil veces, no hablamos de proteger capitales de 5 cifras, para eso lo mejor es disfrutarlo, que la vida es breve!


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Vamos a ver...cuanto tiempo va a durar la crisis económica ?
> 
> Eternamente ?
> 
> ...



La bolsa en verde solo puede significar una cosa ...

Rajoy tiene razon, la crisis se esta acabando y pronto veremos la luz al final del túnel.

Como dice el amigo Buffett "la bolsa se adelanta 6 meses a lo que va a pasar en el pais"


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La bolsa en verde solo puede significar una cosa ...
> 
> Rajoy tiene razon, la crisis se esta acabando y pronto veremos la luz al final del túnel.
> 
> Como dice el amigo Buffett "la bolsa se adelanta 6 meses a lo que va a pasar en el pais"



Te olvidaste el "ironic mode off", no?

Porque lo que significa claramente la burbuja bolsera es que la renta variable es el destino indirecto del dinero que imprimen cada mes.


----------



## makokillo (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La bolsa en verde solo puede significar una cosa ...
> 
> Rajoy tiene razon, la crisis se esta acabando y pronto veremos la luz al final del túnel.
> 
> Como dice el amigo Buffett "la bolsa se adelanta 6 meses a lo que va a pasar en el pais"



"Los pueblos que no conocen su historia están condenados a repetirla"

Lo triste de esto es que todos conocemos perfectamente la historia y aun así estamos haciendo exactamente lo mismo hasta que vuelva a pasar exactamente lo mismo.


La crisis del 29 ha sido, probablemente, la mayor crisis económica a la que se ha enfrentado el intervencionismo como sistema y que fue motivado por la manipulación de la oferta monetaria, por parte de la reserva federal luego de ser privatizada por el presidente Woodrow Wilson en 1913/14 y comenzar a apartarse del patrón oro.

Al momento del crack, la ciudad de Nueva York había crecido hasta convertirse en la mayor metrópolis y en su distrito de Wall Street eran muchos los que creyeron que el mercado podía sostener niveles altos de precio. Poco antes, Irving Fisher había proclamado: "Los precios de las acciones han alcanzado lo que parece ser una meseta alta permanente."1 La euforia y las ganancias financieras de la gran tendencia de mercado fueron hechas pedazos el Jueves Negro, cuando el valor de las acciones en la Bolsa de Nueva York se colapsó. Los precios de las acciones cayeron ese día y continuaron cayendo a una tasa sin precedentes por un mes entero. 100.000 trabajadores estadounidenses perdieron su empleo en un periodo de 3 días.


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La bolsa en verde solo puede significar una cosa ...
> 
> Rajoy tiene razon, la crisis se esta acabando y pronto veremos la luz al final del túnel.
> 
> Como dice el amigo Buffett "la bolsa se adelanta 6 meses a lo que va a pasar en el pais"



No hablo de Rajoy...a nivel mundial

Tu familia, amigos, conocidos, empresas van mejor o peor que hace un lustro ?

HSY CADA VEZ MAS PARADOS, MENOS EMPRESAS, PEORES SUELDOS...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Creo que si hay algo que ha quedado demostrado en estos dos ultimos años, es que el mundo puede seguir viviendo dentro de una piña debajo del mar como Bob Esponja y el oro seguir cayendo.
> 
> Ese tipo de especulaciones, ya no proceden



Hola Rafacoins: Vaya, sigues en tus "trece", pero tampoco pasa nada... Cada cual es muy libre de opinar lo que estime más oportuno, pero siempre desde el máximo respeto a la opinión de los demás y tú -para mí- entras dentro de ese, digamos, "grupo de opinión", aunque en este caso contrario al Oro.

Bueno, Bob Esponja lo dejo para quienes tengan edad o ganas de visualizarlo, pero a mí edad ya me queda excesivamente lejano, además yo soy más de Disney...

Sí, el Oro ha bajado en los dos últimos años, ¿y qué quieres demostrar con ello? Pues, me parece que poco, ya que sigo pensando que se pierde cuando se materializa un activo, es decir en este caso vendiéndolo, pero si lo conservo ¿dónde está la pérdida? Dependerá de si la cantidad colocada forma una parte importante de tu patrimonio, aparte de si tengo necesidad de la misma, pero sino...

¿Quieres una relación de activos que se han ido a la "porra" totalmente? Y me refiero a acciones, bonos, etc. Creo que no hace falta porque tú eres una persona que sabe sobre este tema y también sabes que tengo razón en lo que te apunto.

Mira, Rafa (vamos a dejar de lado lo de "coins"), sabes que soy un "metalero" más que convencido y también que no soy un "talibán" de los MP, pues acepto que a futuro pueda estar equivocado, aunque no lo creo... Y te aseguro que cada vez menos, pero te aseguro que no hay que saber mucho de Economía para saber que si se produce un Mercado de Backwardation en los MP, y especialmente en el Oro, el mundo va a ser muy diferente al que conocemos. Por si lo desconoces, eso NUNCA se ha producido en el Oro y sólo en las contadas ocasiones que ha sucedido se ha "corregido" rápidamente, es decir que ha durando apenas unas horas.

Para quienes quieran saber más sobre este particular, y si me lo permites Rafa te lo aconsejo, en el Hilo de la Plata hemos tenido uno de los más interesantes debates que se han dado sobre este tema y eso que ha sido entre "metaleros". Por consiguiente, a los interesados os remito allí y después "hablamos"...

# Parri: Sí este es un hilo más "intimo", pero menos específico, aunque se intenta que todo el mundo se sienta más "confortable" y que podamos ampliar e intercambiar nuestros conocimientos, opiniones, informaciones, etc. En fin, yo me siento mucho más cómodo aquí que en el otro hilo, pero es porque he "adaptado" este hilo a mí y sin intentar coartar la opinión de los demás, pero con una sola condición: que sea respetuosa para con los demás foreros. Nunca me ha gustado la gente que insulta y trata de imponer sus postulados, por no hablar de los "vendedores" ocasionales que suele haber en el foro. Aquí, en ese último apartado, creo que Rafa tiene algunas razones al respecto. No es mi caso, yo no vendo nada, sólo compro y, especialmente, Plata...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 19:53 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> La bolsa en verde solo puede significar una cosa ...
> 
> Rajoy tiene razon, la crisis se esta acabando y pronto veremos la luz al final del túnel.
> 
> Como dice el amigo Buffett "la bolsa se adelanta 6 meses a lo que va a pasar en el pais"



Rafa, ¿tú te crees todo eso que dices? Pues, lo siento, "tu" mundo no es el que yo veo día a día. Y creo que vivo en un país donde hay unos seis millones de parados y mucha otra gente que "sobrevive" como puede.

En fin, ahora mismo me estoy tomando una cerveza, pero para vez las cosas de forma tan "optimista", pues creo que me tendré que tomar una caja de ellas...

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 20:00 ----------

Quiero aclarar que cuando me refiero a "vendedores" no lo hago de aquellos conforeros que suelen vender sus MP en el hilo correspondiente, sino a aquellos que han creado "corriente de opinión" como ha sucedido hasta hace poco con las monedas "virtuales".


----------



## ramsés (19 Dic 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola Rafacoins: Vaya, sigues en tus "trece", pero tampoco pasa nada... Cada cual es muy libre de opinar lo que estime más oportuno, pero siempre desde el máximo respeto a la opinión de los demás y tú -para mí- entras dentro de ese, digamos, "grupo de opinión", aunque en este caso contrario al Oro.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> Pero, Fernando, se preveía algo gordo si el precio del oro perforaba el 1.200$ hacia abajo, hoy lo ha hecho, y es del todo incomprensible, pues la demanda de oro sube y la oferta de oro de las exhaustas minas cayendo, no hace falta estudiar economía para saber qué debería pasar con el precio del metal y no está pasando.
> Por favor, una explicación.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> fernandojcg dijo:
> ...


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

> el "físico" debería estar muy por encima de sus precios actuales, pero en Occidente hay "algunos" que están por la labor de tumbarlo, así que sigue tocando esperar... El día que rebote de verdad lo hará con una violencia que va a sorprender a más de uno.



Que me gusta escuchar estas cosas antes de ir a dormir...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Que me gusta escuchar estas cosas antes de ir a dormir...



Hombre, siempre será mejor que recordarte que nos van a subir la luz una vez más... Vamos, si quieres irte de "mala leche" a dormir.


----------



## RVR60 (20 Dic 2013)

Buena entrada de Guillermo Barba en su blog:

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿POR QUÉ HA CAÍDO EL PRECIO DEL ORO?


----------



## atom ant (20 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,,, creo que hoy va a ser una buena jornada para zumbarle

Edición:
Fotos de la batalla


----------



## muyuu (20 Dic 2013)

A $980 es muy recomendable entrar con posiciones a largo plazo. Puede que lo veamos ahí pronto.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Dic 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> A $980 es muy recomendable entrar con posiciones a largo plazo. Puede que lo veamos ahí pronto.



La grafica marca eso...pero esto puede cambiar todo en un minuto.


----------



## Aro (20 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Viendo que hemos entrado en el mundo prepper no me puedo resistir a recomendar el libro de James Wesley Rawles PATRIOTAS. Es muy entretenido pero lo mejor es que te deja un poso sobre temas de supervivencia muy bueno. Lo podéis encontrar tanto para descargar en la web o en cualquier librería. El autor es un ex militar americano muy conocido en el mundo prepper USA por su web suvivalblog.com.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por la recomendación!

Descargado!


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2013)

Os dejo un enlace de "The New York Times", donde ayer escribió un articulo el que fuera Primer Ministro de UK, Gordon Brown, y por lo que parece tampoco ve los famosos "brotes verdes" e incluso para él "pintan bastos"...

- http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/19/o...oward-the-next-crash.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1&


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Dic 2013)

Los massmierda van a saco con la operación "vende tu oro ahora que vale algo, que si no lo haces, en poco tiempo no valdrá nada..."

Leed estas "maravillosas perlas" que no tiene nada de desperdicio:

El oro cerrará 2013 con un retroceso del 30%, su primera caída en 13 años


Spoiler



El oro cerrará 2013 con una caída cercana al 30%, el primer retroceso del metal precioso en 13 años. La decisión de la Reserva Federal de reducir su programa mensual de compra de bonos en 10.000 millones ha acelerado las caídas, aunque los expertos prevén que el próximo año el oro siga cayendo.

El metal refugio por excelencia, el oro, cerrará este año con un retroceso del 30%, la mayor caída desde 1984, según datos de FactSet, y será el primer año en negativo en 13 años. Para ver un cierre anual en negativo hay que viajar a 1999 cuando el oro cotizaba a 288 dólares la onza en enero y terminó en 279 dólares a finales de diciembre.

La crisis global que se inició en 2007 convirtió al oro en un refugio entre los inversores. El metal precioso pasó de los 750 dólares de mediados de 2007 a cotizar por encima de los 1.600 dólares por onza en 2012. Una subida de más del 100% en apenas cinco años.

"El oro ha perdido su lustre como vehículo de inversión en 2013", asegura a MarketWatch Jeffrey Wright, director de H.C. Wainwright. El experto además asegura que "la larga burbuja de 13 años se ha roto".

Tras las últimas caídas registradas desde el anuncio de la Fed, el oro se encuentra en mínimos de tres años. La onza de oro ha perdido la cota psicológica de los 1.200 dólares y se aproxima hasta la siguiente barrera psicológica, los 1.000 dólares por onza.

De 2.000 dólares por onza a 1.000 dólares

Esa falta de apetito por el oro se ha notado en las recomendaciones de las casas de análisis. Los expertos situaban el precio de la onza de oro en la zona de los 2.000 dólares, pero desde que la Fed dejó entrever que comenzaría a reducir los estímulos y la situación económica se estabilizó las casas de análisis sitúan su precio objetivo en los 1.000 dólares por onza.

Esa cota, la de los 1.000 dólares por onza, la alcanzó el oro a finales de 2008. Justo después de que quebrara Lehman Brothers en septiembre de ese mismo año. El oro registró entonces un rally que le permitió superar incluso la barrera de los 1.000 dólares por onza.



Están poniendo toda la carne en el asador, mencionan de un retroceso, que "los expertos" preveen que siga cayendo, que ya ha perdido su lustre como vehículo de inversión, cerrando con la guinda de "la larga burbuja de 13 años se ha roto".

En fin, ya veremos como se desarrolla, por mi parte no dejo de estar mosqueado, quizás en enero haya sorpresas...

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Dic 2013)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Los massmierda van a saco con la operación "vende tu oro ahora que vale algo, que si no lo haces, en poco tiempo no valdrá nada..."
> 
> Leed estas "maravillosas perlas" que no tiene nada de desperdicio:
> 
> ...



Resumo dice...vended vended vended malditos...firmado FED.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Resumo dice...vended vended vended malditos...firmado FED.



Tienes razón, no recuerdo haber leído todos esos argumentos en un sólo artículo, están metiendo al oro en el saco de todas las "himbersiones" cuando éste es DINERO REAL.

Considero que esto es una guerra abierta, van a la desesperada, este tipo de acciones por parte de los massmierda me hace pensar que disponemos de menos tiempo del que pensamos.

Ya me había hecho a la idea de que teníamos al menos otros 3 ó 4 añitos para ir haciendo los deberes, pero esta noticia me ha mosqueado

Además creo que no hace falta ya que aparte de vosotros foreros, no conozco casi a nadie que sea consciente de lo importante que es tener MPs como seguro.

Tengo desconfianza de lo que hará la castuza estos días en lo que casualmente tiene por costumbre firmar, aprobar y/o cambiar leyes (que raro que si no curran en todo el año, lo hagan solamente en días festivos en los cuales casi todo mundo va con la pandereta).

Enero tiene muy mala fama a nivel mundial para aprovechar y hacer cosas que no son nada buenas para la gente.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Tú, yo y todos seguimos teniendo tiempo... Sabes que manejo la fecha del 2020 para algo bastante "gordo" y que no sabría definirte bien, al menos por ahora. De todas formas, es un estudio que es muy complejo y en el que no me están "cuadrando" algunas fechas, aunque sí las últimas. Estas son del 2013 hacia atrás, los años 2008 y 2000... La "confirmación" la espero para el 2016 si mi "recuento" es correcto. De todas formas, me he metido en un "berenjenal" bastante complejo y que requiere demasiado tiempo.

Tengo que "hablar" con clapham por este tema de las fechas, porque el tio es bastante más largo de lo que algunos suponían, y quizás me pueda ayudar en lo que estoy trabajando.

Resumiendo, tranquilo, que aún te queda tiempo y ojalá hubiéramos visto estos precios el pasado año, así que si se tiene liquidez -algo complicado hoy día- pues se pueden aumentar posiciones. Por mí, que estos GHDLGP la tiren a los "Infiernos"... Algo que ha tenido valor desde el principio de las civilizaciones no lo va a perder por un momento "puntual" en la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (20 Dic 2013)

Parece que a la plata le cuesta bajar de 14,21€/oz, no?

Precio de la plata hoy - BullionVault

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 20:17 ----------

así se ve al cierre de ayer en proreal






---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 20:19 ----------

Sin embargo el Oro apunta para abajo pero bien


----------



## ramsés (20 Dic 2013)

ramsés, todos sabemos que el "físico" debería estar muy por encima de sus precios actuales, pero en Occidente hay "algunos" que están por la labor de tumbarlo, así que sigue tocando esperar... El día que rebote de verdad lo hará con una violencia que va a sorprender a más de uno.

Saludos.

Dios te oiga, ya empezamos a parecer cual Testigos de Jehová predicando el fin del mundo (llevan diciendo que está a punto de suceder 100 años).
No sé si decir que el que ríe el último ríe mejor, de momento lo mejor que ha pasado en este hilo (y tuve algo que ver) es la desaparición de Marina, que ahora se estaría descojonando de nosotros (si es un hombre, vaya).


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola Rafacoins: Vaya, sigues en tus "trece", pero tampoco pasa nada... Cada cual es muy libre de opinar lo que estime más oportuno, pero siempre desde el máximo respeto a la opinión de los demás y tú -para mí- entras dentro de ese, digamos, "grupo de opinión", aunque en este caso contrario al Oro.
> 
> Bueno, Bob Esponja lo dejo para quienes tengan edad o ganas de visualizarlo, pero a mí edad ya me queda excesivamente lejano, además yo soy más de Disney...
> 
> ...



Perdonad por no responder todos los mensajes que me han puesto, pero me voy a excusar diciendo a los que me han tratado de troll, que les he leido hasta donde escribieron troll. Y al resto aun no por falta de tiempo para estar comodo y responder a gusto.

Fernando, no te preocupes por la forma de hablarme puesto que con los amigos no discuto, sino que comparto ideas. 
En tu caso en especial tienes permiso para enojarte de vez en cuando conmigo porque yo se que este es un tema que te apasiona y te toca muy de cerca, y que a mi, de vez en cuando, me gusta echarle un poco de pimienta a la pizza para que pique un poquito. Ojo, eso no significa que no me guste la pizza tal y como viene, simplemente que es una forma de hablar sobre la pizza, desde otro punto de vista al que estamos acostumbrados 

Yo tambien pensaba estar lejos de bob esponja, pero con un niño pequeño, ahora tengo sus muñecos hasta debajo de la almohada. Nunca digas nunca, si tus hijos son grandes, ya vendran tus nietos.

Pos pasemos al oro. Osea que para ti, no es importante que el oro siga cayendo?, no lo ves como un indicador de nada?. 
Yo no soy ningun oraculo, pero me esperaria a que deje de caer, se estabilice o algo antes de volver a comprar, pero en este momento no me lo pensaria y venderia.

Puntos de vista sobre el oro hay muchos, yo te dire el mio: 

Si yo compro onzas a 600 pavos en el año 2000, y en el 2011 llega a los 2000€, pues me aplaudo porque he ganado 1400€, he sabido aprovechar la subida y posiblemente he comprado mas sdurante ella lo cual me llevo a ganar aun mas.

Pero si el mismo oro comienza a bajar de forma constante durante 2 años, en algun momento, tendre que espabilar y decir "hasta aqui llego", bajarme del tren y seguir a pie hasta que se estabilice el asunto y pueda volver a entrar, puesto que en caso contrario, cada centimo de bajada seria un centimo que perderia.

Esta claro que mi punto de vista, es extremadamente especulativo, no lo niego, y no tengo intenciones (no hoy) de conservar onzas durante años, puesto que tengo otras ideas de inversion ahora mismo. 

Pero eso si, aun cuando quisiera "mantener el valor", yo venderia todo, esperaria que se estancara la caida y volveria a comprar, posiblemente logrando duplicar la pequeña fortunilla, o al menos incrementarla en un ben porcentage.


... En cualquier caso, si los metaleros van a largo plazo...

entonces...

¿Que apuro hay para buscar mejores oportunidades de compra en un futuro cercano?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2013)

ramsés: El "Fin del Mundo" le llega, desgraciadamente, a mucha gente cada día. ¿Cuántos accidentes mortales hay a lo largo del día en la carretera? ¿Qué diferencia hay?

Ahora bien, si nos referimos a nuestra "civilización", está claro que no le queda mucho, a no ser que haya cambios muy profundos y que, la verdad, ya no espero... Mira, cada día que pasa más ganas me dan de hacer una "barbaridad", pues es insoportable vivir lo que estamos viviendo... Y no me refiero al Oro, ya que éste es lo de menos ahora, sino a la situación social que existe en nuestro país y ya no "miro" fuera del mismo...

Vamos a ver, ramsés, el Oro ¿ha perdido valor? Creo que no, a pesar de las caídas, ya que algo te van a dar por él si quieres venderlo. Cuando lo adquiristes es que tenías dinero para hacerlo y entiendo que debías saber dónde te metías, pero claro también desconozco si había un determinado objetivo y plazo.

A mí me la "sopla" que el "marinero/a de luces" se descojone... Todos los activos tienen sus riesgos y yo, por ejemplo, tengo unas acciones de la que fue una multinacional muy importante y que hoy no cotizan y valen una puta mierda. También sufrí el coletazo de la caída de Lehman Brothers y para qué explicarte más desventuras. Aún así, mis aciertos han superado a mis fracasos, de manera que cada cual ha de manejar su "barco" y aprender a navegar... 

Y lo siento, pero no soy creyente, así que no creo que Dios me oiga, al menos a mí...

Volviendo al Oro, y a los demás MP (coño, que yo soy "platero"), creo que es iuna cuestión de paciencia y a lo mejor de mucha... Pero no menos cierto es que no veo dónde tener más seguro mi "dinero" y aquí hablamos de "excedente", porque lo prioritario hoy en día es tener una buena despensa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 21:10 ----------

Hola, Rafa: Bueno, ya sabes que nosotros sabemos "discutir" y también compartir ideas. Sabes que por las "buenas" soy muy accesible y por las "malas" soy jodido, como la mayor parte de la gente, pero procuro siempre no ser excesivamente "visceral". Por tanto, tú y yo podemos opinar de forma diferente, pero siempre de buen "rollo".

Bueno, a ti te ha pasado "algo" con el Oro, pero bueno eso queda para ti o puedo estar totalmente equivocado. El "problema", que no es tal, es que tú lo ves como una forma de inversión y no acabas de entender que algunos lo tengamos como "seguro" y "reserva de valor". Mira, conozco muy bien todos los productos financieros y he sido muy activo en los mismos en el pasado, pero sé diferenciar el "papel" (la mayor parte de los activos financieros lo son) de lo que es "tangible" y ahí radica la diferencia de comprensión que tenemos tú y yo sobre el Oro. Es como si tengo un piso, unas tierras o un cuadro "bueno", pues no le veo el sentido de ir vendiendo o comprando continuamente y para eso -repito- ya está el "papel" (que también lo hay para el "metal").

Hombre, te felicito por tener un hijo pequeño y entiendo entonces tu referencia a Bob Esponja. Pues te equivocas, porque ya tengo nietos y dos ya son adolescentes. Que ya soy bastante "mayor"... Por eso mismo, escribo como si ya estuviera de "vuelta"...

Respecto al Oro y a los MP pues no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, ya que partimos de conceptos u experiencias diferentes. Además, ya sabes que yo estoy en ellos con la esperanza de dejarlos en "herencia", aunque ya veremos tal y cómo se están poniendo las cosas, porque menudos HdP nos ha tocado "soportar". Supongo que ahí sí que estaremos de acuerdo.

Bueno, Rafa, lo dejo aquí y, por supuesto, respeto tu opinión porque está bien argumentada y hecha con toda corrección, pero claro cada uno cree en lo que cree... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (20 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> cada cual ha de manejar su "barco" y aprender a navegar...



Absolutamente. 100% verdadero. La gente viene pidiendo consejos... y no se da cuenta que lo que tiene que hacer es instruirse, formarse una opinion propia y razonar e intentar no naufragar entre mucha demagogia que tambien producen estos hilos...

Los metaleros tenemos clara una cosa, que los metales han sido durante toda la historia valor y reserva de valor. El que no quiera comulgar con ello, pues en su derecho está, allá él...

Y por cierto, se aprende cometiendo errores...

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 21:55 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Si yo compro onzas a 600 pavos en el año 2000, y en el 2011 llega a los 2000€, pues me aplaudo porque he ganado 1400€, he sabido aprovechar la subida y posiblemente he comprado mas sdurante ella lo cual me llevo a ganar aun mas.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



1- Perfil inversor. Adelante si hay suerte te forras y si no pierdes.

2- Si haces eso tambien puede pasar que cuando quieras comprar ya sea tarde y no se pueda...

3- Lo responde el punto 2. Vamos a largo, pero no sabemos el punto de inflexión


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Dic 2013)

No lo sé Fernando,

Si se tuviese ese tiempo, ¿para qué hacen todo este paripé si ya lo controlan mediante el comex?

Otra cosa sería que con toda la que están montando no estén recolectando lo suficiente para acapararlo ienso:


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Dic 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pero eso si, aun cuando quisiera "mantener el valor", yo venderia todo, esperaria que se estancara la caida y volveria a comprar, posiblemente logrando duplicar la pequeña fortunilla, o al menos incrementarla en un ben porcentage.



Si, sería la decisión más acertada, lograr el cambio más ventajoso de papel por MP, pero para ello nos haría falta saber cuál es el periodo en el que se estanca la caída. ¿1200, 1100, 1000,900,800...? Y eso creo que nadie lo sabe. 

Hace poco he cargado y posteriormente ha vuelto a caer el precio ¿Me hubiera gustado cargar a un precio más ventajoso? Evidentemente sí, pero el problema es que no tengo la capacidad de ver el futuro.

Dicen que el oro es una inversión para pesimistas, puede que sea verdad pero ahora mismo es la inversión que veo más lógica de cara un futuro y solo cuando el futuro se haga presente podre valorar si me ha ido bien o mal con los MP.


----------



## Aro (21 Dic 2013)

Tenemos otra criptoamiga, Dogecoin

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=489478


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Tenemos otra criptoamiga, Dogecoin
> 
> Hilo oficial del DogeCoin - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



El oro es insustituible...


----------



## ramsés (21 Dic 2013)

Fernandojcg:
Vamos a ver, ramsés, el Oro ¿ha perdido valor? Creo que no, a pesar de las caídas, ya que algo te van a dar por él si quieres venderlo. Cuando lo adquiristes es que tenías dinero para hacerlo y entiendo que debías saber dónde te metías, pero claro también desconozco si había un determinado objetivo y plazo.


Ahí me has dado en lo más profundo, en oro y en plata.
Tengo una moneda bonita de 10 onzas de plata, que ahora vale menos de la mitad. La compré en el andorrano y él mismo me preguntó cuánto pagué, y se preocupó cuando vió que ahora vale menos y a corto plazo no tiene ganas de subir.
Si te digo unos diminutos lingotes de 1 gramo, el descalabro ha sido peor, aunque el andorrano me aseguró que la fundición de Suiza tenía mucho prestigio, pues a la hora de caer cayó igual.
Compré MP por consejo de un forero, que dijo que el dinero en billetes tiende a cero. Y la clásica foto de una mujer (era de Weimar, pongo la foto más abajo), quemando bielletes de miles de millones de la moneda como calefacción, no sé si era el marco. Nadie quema el oro ni la plata porque ya no sirven.
En este último año lo que más ha bajado han sido los MP, y todo aquel que quiere meterse en ese mundo, le digo que lo haga con dinero que no necesite (con la que está cayendo no sé qué dinero será ese), y sigo diciendo lo mismo.
También leí un folleto donde decía que si venía una crisis fuerte (yo la veía venir, y no sólo por el libro de Santiago Niño Becera) lo mejor era el oro, un poco de físico en casa, un poco en el banco.
Reconozco que me he equivocado mucho, por mi mala educación económica.






La saga de Dashiell: La historia del país en el que todos sus ciudadanos se convirtieron en millonarios


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _Fernandojcg:
> Vamos a ver, ramsés, el Oro ¿ha perdido valor? Creo que no, a pesar de las caídas, ya que algo te van a dar por él si quieres venderlo. Cuando lo adquiristes es que tenías dinero para hacerlo y entiendo que debías saber dónde te metías, pero claro también desconozco si había un determinado objetivo y plazo.
> _
> 
> ...



Yo tengo lingotes de 500 $ de una onza de oro que compré en su dia, 1 onza de Phil que compré cerca de 1500 $, y mas de épocas anteriores y posteriores y sigo comprando.
Efectivamente en el patrimonio de cada uno es bueno tener un porcentaje destinado a oro y plata según preferencias, tambien contar o tener presente de QUE ESE DINERO QUEDARA INMOVILIZADO O MAS BIEN PASA A SER UN BIEN TANGIBLE .
Disfruta de tus coleccionismo
Disfruta de tu tesoro
Disfruta
En mi caso el porcentaje destinado a MP es mas alto del que indican los expertos un 50 diversificado aproximadamente en 65/35 oro/plata y no me arrepiento de nada, soy solo comprador aficionado, pero cada día lo tengo mas claro y tuve la fortuna de iniciarme poco a poco hace mas de 20 años y ahora amplio mas al coleccionismo y compro monedas mas rebuscadas...
Mañana estaré en Madrid toca ir a la plaza mayor, algo caerá. 
La semana pasada en París adquirí en mercado de Numismática 1000 rounds de cobre si 1000 por 180 $.
A mi me costó mucho abstaerme de la cotización, que si sube, baja...ahora solo la miro y estudio para compras medianas o grandes

Ramses eres un afortunado

Saludos.


----------



## fff (21 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Ahí me has dado en lo más profundo, en oro y en plata.
> Tengo una moneda bonita de 10 onzas de plata, que ahora vale menos de la mitad. La compré en el andorrano y él mismo me preguntó cuánto pagué, y se preocupó cuando vió que ahora vale menos y a corto plazo no tiene ganas de subir.
> Si te digo unos diminutos lingotes de 1 gramo, el descalabro ha sido peor, aunque el andorrano me aseguró que la fundición de Suiza tenía mucho prestigio, pues a la hora de caer cayó igual.
> Compré MP por consejo de un forero, que dijo que el dinero en billetes tiende a cero. Y la clásica foto de una mujer (era de Weimar, pongo la foto más abajo), quemando bielletes de miles de millones de la moneda como calefacción, no sé si era el marco. Nadie quema el oro ni la plata porque ya no sirven.
> ...



Ramses... tu no sabes por qué has comprado oro.
Tienes un seguro de tu casa y de tu coche? Te has pasado tiempo sabiendo que entra y que te cubre y que no?

Si compras una casa/coche ahora en vez de hace 5 años, lo encontrarias mas barato. Bien. El oro tambien. Hasta cuando? Ya veremos...

*El oro es un seguro contra los gobiernos, que pueden hacer que su dinero, que tu tienes has ganado y tienes en tu bolsillo, se devalue y valga menos, incluso... nada.*

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 19:31 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> A mi me costó mucho abstraerme de la cotización, que si sube, baja...



*Ésta *es la clave...


----------



## ramsés (21 Dic 2013)

_


fff dijo:



Ramses... tu no sabes por qué has comprado oro.
Tienes un seguro de tu casa y de tu coche? Te has pasado tiempo sabiendo que entra y que te cubre y que no?

Si compras una casa/coche ahora en vez de hace 5 años, lo encontrarias mas barato. Bien. El oro tambien. Hasta cuando? Ya veremos...

*El oro es un seguro contra los gobiernos, que pueden hacer que su dinero, que tu tienes has ganado y tienes en tu bolsillo, se devalue y valga menos, incluso... nada.*

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 19:31 ----------
A mi me costó mucho abstraerme de la cotización, que si sube, baja...

*Ésta *es la clave...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
¿Dirías lo mismo de la plata?


----------



## RVR60 (21 Dic 2013)

Si sirve de algo, yo miro mis monedas y después miro a mis niñas pequeñitas y digo: ale, aquí van sus estudios ejje
Así que el precio siga cayendo me alegra, porque más puedo cargar.


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Dic 2013)

Una pena lo que te ha sucedido Ramses, todos somos iguales y nos equivocamos constantemente, seguro que la mayoría de losque lees por aquí presumiendo sus grandes logros, más de alguna vez la han pifiado pero bien, lo que pasa es que no lo cuentan.

La clave ya la tienes, no utilizar dinero que vayas a necesitar, esa es una máxima que la gran mayoria se salta cegado por la avaricia y por eso sale esquilado.

La técnica de los fondos de inversión es ir comprando paulatinamente pillando bajadas y subidas, de esa manera promedias y te da tiempo para cambiar los valores equivocados sin que éste te afecte mucho.

Puedes hacer algo similar con los MPs, entrar con una cantidad considerable y posteriormente vas aumentando progresivamente en aquellos que te sientas más cómodo, por ejemplo, yo voy directo a lo puro y pagar solamente por su contenido, el tema numismático lo veo demasiado complicado para mi y lejos de mi alcance, quizás cuando tenga mis deberes hechos me atreva con ello pero más por un hobby que por diversión. 

Eso sí, siempre, siempre utilizando dinero que no vayas a necesitar en un largo periodo, para ello, te haces con un buen colchón en liquidez con el cual puedas solventar cualquier imprevisto (en mi caso, liquidez para vivir unos años y un cambio de vehículo, lo demás pago seguros).

Ahora voy a ser un poco como Fernando y te incluyo algunas frases y pensamientos que vienen muy acordes:

Nada en este mundo puede ocupar el lugar de la persistencia. El talento no lo hará; nada es más común que gente con talento y sin éxito. El genio no lo hará; la genialidad no recompensada es casi un proverbio. La preparación no lo hará; el mundo está lleno de fracasados educados. La persistencia y la determinación por sí solos son omnipotentes. El lema “perseverancia”, ha resuelto y siempre resolverá los problemas de la especie humana. Calvin Coolidge. Trigesimo presidente de los EE.UU.

Nuestro quehacer en la vida no consiste en superar a otros sino superarnos a nosotros mismos; romper nuestros propios récords, sobrepasar nuestro pasado con nuestro presente. 
Stewart B. Johnson.

Soy un firme creyente en la suerte, y encuentro que cuanto más arduamente trabajo, más suerte tengo. 
Stephen Leacock. Humorista canadiense.

Con persistencia la hormiga llega a su meta con la carga y las aves volando den invierno se mantienen en su ruta a pesar del cansancio. Persistencia y perseverancia son las dos alas para llegar a la meta lejana. 
Serafín Contreras Galeano.

De aquí en adelante aceptaré lo que soy y lo que no soy. Con mis limitaciones y mis cualidades, continuaré viviendo mi vida mientras me encuentre en este mundo y después. No utilizar mi vida, tan sólo eso, significa la muerte. Autor anónimo.

VUELVE A EMPEZAR!!
aunque el triunfo te abandone;
aunque un negocio se quiebre;
aunque una ilusión se apague;
aunque la ingratitud sea la paga;
aunque la incomprensión corte tu risa;
aunque todo parezca nada;
¡VUELVE A EMPEZAR!**
Del libro “Vivir con Valor” de Enrique Chaij.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> ¿Dirías lo mismo de la plata?



Mi ratio hasta hace muy poco era 90/10 me puse las pilas y ahora cerca ando del 65/35 o 60/40 y es factible seguir igualandolo, estoy cargando plata en condiciones, debería de tener una proyeccion muy elevada mucho.
Solo un pero en lingotes suizos no van numerados en el oro sí.


----------



## ramsés (21 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Mi ratio hasta hace muy poco era 90/10 me puse las pilas y ahora cerca ando del 65/35 o 60/40 y es factible seguir igualandolo, estoy cargando plata en condiciones, debería de tener una proyeccion muy elevada mucho.
> Solo un pero en lingotes suizos no van numerados en el oro sí.



No, digo si es lo mismo en monedas de 1 onza de plata, que tienen un valor entre 18 y 22 €, pues quien quiera un panda de plata, que pague un poco más por no querer la filarmónica, y querer la más bonita.


El default del COMEX sera el ano proximo o como mucho en 2015 
Este ano las existencias de oro bajaron de 3 millones a menos de 500 000 onzas 
y el ano proximo , con el oro a 1200 $ la demanda sera brutal.
Por eso AHORA es el momento para invertir en metales ( oro y plata ) 
cuando ya no puedas comprar , porque ya no haya 
entonces tu fiat lo inviertes en criptomonedas , latunes , papel higienico perfumado , acciones de Apple , lo que sea .


¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es el default del COMEX? Por si alguien me regaña, lo he buscado en google y no ha dado resultados requeridos, quizás sea esto:

100 dueños para una onza de oro: Comex - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos: Bueno, vamos a ver si situamos las cosas en un punto más bien "correcto". Yo he tenido algunos contactos con ramsés por MP, al igual que con muchos de vosotros, y muy probablemente la situación personal de él no sea para "tirar cohetes", por tanto es posible que haya dedicado un dinero a los MP que, posiblemente, ahora le esté haciendo falta. Evidentemente, si es así pues ha cometido un "error" de cierta envergadura, pues vivimos en un mundo de dinero FIAT y, aunque pueda no gustarnos, hay que vivir con él y es, por consiguiente, necesario.

Y voy a decir algo para aquellos foreros que nos leen: nunca hagáis caso a nadie -ni a mí- si no lo tenéis claro y no "entendéis" el producto. Aquí, somos muchos los "metaleros" que "recomendamos" MP, pero -¡ojo!- en mi caso siempre de una lógica diversificación. Nadie conoce el futuro, de manera que nuestros MP pueden quedarse "esperando" mientras nosotros ya estamos en el otro "barrio"...

Resumiendo, primero saber qué son los MP, qué "representan" y qué "buscamos" en ellos. Después deberíamos actuar en consecuencia, pero nunca volcarnos en ellos y más si nuestros conocimientos de Historia/Economía son limitados. Normalmente, el nivel cultural medio de un "metalero" suele sobresalir, de ahí que se "embarque"...

clapham, el valor numismático siempre existirá... Pareces desconocer lo que se paga por un denario romano -que lleva de "todo", menos Plata-, un Real de a 8 Español, varias de las monedas Premium, etc. Ahora bien, para aquellos que sólo queráis Plata pues ya estáis "cubiertos" con el Bullion, pero los "coleccionistas" tenemos de éste y bastante también del "otro". Y ahora mismo sacaría mucho más dinero de mis colecciones particulares que de la Plata Bullion.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fff (21 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> ¿Dirías lo mismo de la plata?



Mi opinión... después de haber leido mucho es que la plata no es el oro, pero es muy o tan interesante como él. Y más a estos precios.
Mi consejo, si no crees _ahora_ en ellos, guardalos en un cajon y olvidate, y vive tu vida. Más adelante, te alegraras de haberlos guardado.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 21:24 ----------




clapham dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon , el valor numismatico quedara relegado a un segundo nivel cuando el valor de los metales suba .
> Por eso yo solo compro filarmonicas , arca de noe y maples de plata
> y krugerrands y 4 ducados en oro .



Todo depende de la subida... El valor numismatico aumentará, el premium supongo que tambien... quizas un poco menos, dependiendo de la demanda...

Ya te digo que una onza s.bullion nunca alcanzará a un real de 8 en mbc...


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Dic 2013)

A ver, para aclarar mis palabras, no quise decir que las monedas de la numismática no tengan valor, quise decir que es algo que no entiendo y que fácilmente perdería dinero si lo intento hacer, lo cuale desviaria mi objetivo que es el de reserva de valor.

Para la numismática necesitas conocimientos muy amplios y como dice Fernando, podrían llegar a valer mucho más que el bullion, de hecho como ruta de escape en la cual tengas que salir por patas, no te haría falta mas que un par de monedas muy especiales que pasarian perfectamente desapercibidas dentro de tu monedero, pero claro, tienes que saber donde y como venderlas en donde sea tu destino.

Ya quisiera yo tener esos conocimientos, pero creo que he llegado tarde a esa fiesta, con lo cual me queda el bullion para compensarlo (que no es poco).

Me uno al comentario de Fernando en el cual dice que no hagáis caso a nadie de aquí, cada uno tiene sus circunstancias y no son aplicables para todos.

Si se me permite un consejo, es que es imprescindible hacer un estudio personal de situación financiera y sobre todo, analizar las posibilidades con las que se cuentan. No sin ser honesto consigo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2013)

Hola, Refinanciado: Bueno, yo te he entendido perfectamente y, además, estimo que haces lo correcto: tu ves los MP como "refugio", "seguro" o/y "reserva de valor". Por tanto, ahí lo más barato cumple su objetivo y para eso está el Bullion.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que muchos "metaleros" sean aficionados a la Numismatica y te sorprendería la afinidad que tienen. Por estos hilos hay muchos de ellos y uno de los más reconocidos es precisamente fff... Te comentaré que yo he llegado al Bullion desde el Premium y a éste desde la Numismatica.

Evidentemente, a la Numismatica te tienes que dedicar si tienes el "gusanillo" del Coleccionismo, sino es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero. Como todo en la vida, pero en ese campo más, hay que tener una sólida formación, porque sino te van a dar "gato por liebre" SI o SI... De hecho, hay colecciones donde ya no compro porque hay unos HdP, especialmente chinos, que son la "leche" haciendo falsificaciones. Y -¡ojo!- que yo soy un "afortunado" que sólo tiene una moneda "falsa", pero que me regaló un vendedor y que a día de hoy soy incapaz de saber dónde está la "falsificación". Por cierto, la moneda es china y se hizo por la época de la China Nacionalista (hoy Taiwan).

Y como me gustan las frases, dejo las siguientes:

Para ramsés: "Tú eliges hacia dónde y tú decides hasta cuándo, porque tu camino es un asunto exclusivamente tuyo." Jorge Bucay

Para "todos": "Siempre es mejor arrepentirse de las situaciones en que se ha fallado una vez, en vez de fallar arrepintiéndose de las situaciones que no se hicieron nunca." Ehna Hoppus

Para "entender" un poco mejor a los "metaleros": "¿Quién capitulará más pronto: el que necesita las cosas difíciles o quien se sirve de lo que buenamente puede hallar?" Sócrates

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (22 Dic 2013)

Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL ORO SE HA IDO...


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL ORO SE HA IDO...



El oro iba a...es mas correcto, hay muchas dificultades estos dias de conseguir determinadas monedas como libertades o pandas.


----------



## Parri (22 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro iba a...es mas correcto, hay muchas dificultades estos dias de conseguir determinadas monedas como libertades o pandas.



Me he quedado a cuadros!!!! ¿Has leído los comentarios? O sea cuando baja mucho hay digamos "pequeños problemas" para comprar y además como roban a la población mexicana sus recursos, es de vergüenza.

Siempre digo que los comentarios son tan interesantes y se aprende tanto como en los posts.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Dic 2013)

Hablando de plata y con todos mis respetos a los que, desde mi punto de vista, coleccionan chapas de años lunares con animalitos (una forma más de decir bullion), un columnario nunca será equiparable a una maple leaf.
Los motivos son tan evidentes para mi que no voy a explicarlos


----------



## makokillo (22 Dic 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Hablando de plata y con todos mis respetos a los que, desde mi punto de vista, coleccionan chapas de años lunares con animalitos (una forma más de decir bullion), un columnario nunca será equiparable a una maple leaf.
> Los motivos son tan evidentes para mi que no voy a explicarlos



Y yo jamas he oido a nadie decir tal cosa. Y no, no hace falta explicar nada por que es mas que evidente para TODOS. Pero para gustos estan los colores, o las monedas en este caso. Como comprenderás no todo el mundo puede tener tus mismos gustos y deberias dar gracias por que si todos esos millones de personas que compran "chapas" tubieran tu mismo gusto no podrias ver un columnario ni en fotografia.


----------



## ramsés (22 Dic 2013)

Nadie me ha explicado lo que es el default del COMEX, supongo que la información está en el link que señalo en el post y ahora repito:
100 dueños para una onza de oro: Comex - Rankia
Esto del COMEX, donde varias personas tienen a la vez una onza de oro, ¿no es una estafa piramidal?


----------



## makokillo (22 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Nadie me ha explicado lo que es el default del COMEX



Pues yo no tengo ni idea pero me imagino que seria cuando todos los que tienen contratos de futuros y les venzan, quieran cambiar esos contratos por el oro fisico al que se supone que estan vinculados y el Comex no pueda darselo por que NO LO TIENE.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

Bueno, makokillo, iba a responder a olestalkyn y ramsés, pero las respuestas que das son más que válidas y lógicas.

Sin embargo, le diría a olestalkyn que la afición de coleccionar monedas no difiere en nada del concepto que existe de lo que es Coleccionismo, por tanto cada cual colecciona y ordena aquello que le gusta. En fin, hay muchos "puristas" de la moneda histórica, y nadie discute la relevancia numismatica de la misma, pero yo no la veo la incompatibilidad por ningún lado. A fin de cuentas, es una cuestión de "gustos" y de dedicar el dinero de uno a aquello que estima oportuno.

Posiblemente, si entramos a tratar en "propiedad" la moneda histórica, habría que ver el valor que le damos a nuestras colecciones y la otra la "real", ya sabes calidad, rarezas, 
etc.

Lo que sí que me explicaron una vez una cosa y que suele ser, por regla general, bastante acertada: Una persona caprichosa, muy bien informada, sumamente meticulosa y un poco obsesiva no siempre es alguien de quien es mejor estar lejos. A veces es un buen coleccionista...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 14:47 ----------

En cuanto a la "teórica" inexistencia de monedas de Plata Bullion y Premium, no hay tal. Ya pasó el pasado año por estas mismas fechas. En aquellos días se justificaba más por la fuerte demanda que existía, pero ahora... Por cierto, por estas mismas fechas, en Tokio no había forma de encontrar lingotes de Plata ni en las tiendas más acreditadas de allí. Lo úni- co "disponible" creo que eran lingotes de tipo industrial y, según me dijeron, eran de unos 20 Kgs...

Yo, a principios de este mes de Diciembre, no he tenido ningún problema en adquirir las monedas que he deseado, ya sean Libertad´13 o Panda´14... Estoy convencido de que a mediados de Enero todo volverá a normalizarse. Y el que quiera Philarmonicas hay un conforero que ha vuelto a poner en ventas otras y que podéis encontrar en el hilo correspondiente.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2013)

Creo que sobran las palabras...

[YOUTUBE]skv3wSIL5xI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> ... si todos esos millones de personas que compran "chapas" tu*b*ieran tu mismo gusto no podr*i*as ver un columnario ni en fotograf*i*a.



No habría problema. Hay muchos falsos :8:


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2013)

La "advertencia" sigue "ahí"...

- https://www.goldbroker.com/news/war...s-looting-bank-accounts-now-official-388.html


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2013)

Para visionar tranquilo y, por tanto, sin prisas. Es largo, pero muy interesante... Trata sobre la Guerra Psicológica.

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7sdB9WIq4c#t=350


----------



## ramsés (23 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Creo que sobran las palabras...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]skv3wSIL5xI[/YOUTUBE]



Qué bueno, recuerdo cuando vi esa escena hace 13 años.
"Esos créditos bastarán.
No, no bastarán."
Bueno, entre todos me habéis convencido que la cagué, pero tener el físico en mi mano es una ventaja.
Que no pienso desaprovechar, si se presenta la oportunidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Es difícil conseguir tal grado de "abstracción", pero porqué no te haces a la idea de que no tienes los MP ni nunca has tenido dinero para comprarlos. O como bien te dice fff, los guardas y te olvidas de ellos... Cuando llegue la "hora" no te preocupes porque ya te "enterarás"... Eso o vender cuando vuelvan a tocar resistencias.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (23 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> "Esos créditos bastarán.
> No, no bastarán."



Lo primero será lo que digan los americanos.
Lo segundo será lo que respondan los chinos, los rusos, los brics...


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "advertencia" sigue "ahí"...
> 
> - https://www.goldbroker.com/news/war...s-looting-bank-accounts-now-official-388.html



Sigamos haciendo los deberes...


----------



## Aro (23 Dic 2013)

INTRODUCTION: 10 steps to avoid the crash.
PART 1: Buy every piece of gold you can lay your hands on.
PART 2: You have to get out of debt.
PART 3: Get out of paper.
PART 4: Pay off your house mortgage.
PART 5: Store food, water and firearms.
PART 6: Get ready for the biggest buying opportunity of your lifetime.
PART 7: Get out of the city.
PART 8: Purchase everything you need.
PART 9: Sort out your medicine cabinet.
PART 10: Get your spiritual house in order.
CONCLUSION: 10 steps to avoid the crash – conclusion.

I have also created the entire 10 Steps To Avoid The Crash article into a 100 page illustrated PDF E-Book. Please download and share it freely. Download the e-book here.
http://www.lindseywilliams.net/10-steps-to-avoid-the-crash-ebook


----------



## Aro (23 Dic 2013)

http://lacartadelabolsa.com/leer/articulo/la_gran_burbuja_que_se_esta_inflando_en_el_arte

Los efectos de la masiva inflación monetaria de los últimos años se reflejan hasta ahora en los precios de los activos, principalmente. El arte moderno se ha convertido en un imán importante para los inversores, por lo que uno tiene la impresión de que esto es una gigantesca burbuja. Las obras de arte son únicas, aunque como hemos podido observar anteriormente, en muchos casos existen varias versiones de una misma obra. Por lo que realmente no existe un criterio para comparar su valor, excepto el precio pagado por ellas, que actualmente es mucho más alto que el pagado hace unos pocos años. Cuando una compañía de seguros japonesa compró en 1987 “Vase with Fifteen Sunflowers” de Van Gogh por 39,7 millones de dólares en 1987, el mundo se sorprendió de que alguien pudiera pagar tanto dinero por un solo cuadro. Fue visto como una consecuencia de los excesos de la burbuja de Japón de la década de los 80. Pero si nos fijamos ahora, nos daremos cuenta que hicieron una gran inversión. Nadie pestañea por algo que no se venda por más de 100 millones de dólares.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

Me quedo con el intrinseco valor y refugio del oro. Las inversiones en arte son jugosas a la par que complejas.


----------



## ramsés (23 Dic 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: Es difícil conseguir tal grado de "abstracción", pero porqué no te haces a la idea de que no tienes los MP ni nunca has tenido dinero para comprarlos. O como bien te dice fff, los guardas y te olvidas de ellos... Cuando llegue la "hora" no te preocupes porque ya te "enterarás"... Eso o vender cuando vuelvan a tocar resistencias.

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Fernando, una pregunta instructiva:
¿cuando llegue la "hora de vender", lo notaré o me avisáis vosotros?
¿Hay un techo y un suelo en los MP?
Ya los metí en una caja de cartón, escondidos que ni yo sé dónde están inocho:
Entre oro y plata forever y tú, se me ha ido el mal trago.
Tengo una duda: en la crisis del 29 creo que fue decomisado el oro en cajas de los bancos fue decomisado, y a los que lo escondieron en el banco bancolchón pena de cárcel. ¿Qué pensáis?


Iniciado por ramsés:
"Esos créditos bastarán.
No, no bastarán."

Lo primero será lo que digan los americanos.
Lo segundo será lo que respondan los chinos, los rusos, los brics...

Qué buen sentido del humor, ya estoy viendo por qué entrar en burbuja es adictivo.


----------



## RVR60 (24 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Tengo una duda: en la crisis del 29 creo que fue decomisado el oro en cajas de los bancos fue decomisado, y a los que lo escondieron en el banco bancolchón pena de cárcel. ¿Qué pensáis?



Alguna vez habrá que andar por el lado salvaje de la vida.

Por eso, la discreción desde YA es importante.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2013)

Hola, ramsés: Pues, la verdad, me alegro de tu decisión, así vivirás igual sin la "presión" de querer ganar un dinero "incierto" o con la "agonía" de que estás perdiendo dinero...

No creo que haga falta "avisarte", pero si se da el caso ningún problema... Si quieres me envías un MP y me dices los precios de compra para tener una referencia, pero sin mencionar lo que puedas tener, es decir Oro comprado a "x" y Plata comprada a "x".

Te enterarás básicamente porque en el mundo o en las calles sucederán eventos de carácter, digamos, muy "preocupantes"... Ese no va a ser el mejor momento para vender y habrá que esperar en función de cómo evolucionen los acontecimientos o incluso si somos los que vamos a realizar "cambios" importantes en nuestras vidas... Ahora bien, cuándo va a suceder esto ni pajolera idea, pero yo estoy trabajando en un estudio que me da una fecha aproximada al 2020, aunque bastante antes tendremos abundantes "señales"... No hablo del Apocalipsis ni nada parecido, pero sí de grandes y graves acontecimientos.

A mí no me gusta aplicar el AT a los MP, pues considero que son "otra" cosa, pero está claro que hay muchos agentes intervinientes en los mercados e intervienen activamente para que se cree un "AT". ¿Sabes? Yo soy un "fundamentalista" y no suelo llevarme muy bien con los que se dedican al AT, aunque los respeto y a algunos los leo, especialmente carloszorro, Negrofuturo, bertok, atom ant...

Mira, desde mi particular punto de vista, el "suelo" interesante para entrar SI o SI en el Oro está en torno a los $978. El "techo" está en los máximos anteriores, pero que se rebasarán como "mantequilla" cuando lleguen ahí y que creo que andaban alrededor de los $1900. Por tanto, sólo te toca esperar y sin prisas. He estado muchos años en los mercados de Materias Primas y las oscilaciones tan fuertes son habituales en los mismos. Los MP, por tanto, tampoco son ajenos.

Respecto a una posible confiscación en los MP, pues podría darse porque históricamente ha sido así, pero vamos tampoco van a ir casa por casa a buscar el collar de la abuela, como bien decía el otro día el amigo Vidar. Llegado el caso, habrá -insisto- "señales" previas como fue el propio Crack del 29, así que habrá tiempo de quitárselo, llevárselo o "intercambiarlo", etc.

Y sí, fff y muchos otros tienen un gran y "afilado" sentido de humor.

Así que, ramsés, de momento confórmate con tener tus MP, "pérdido", pero los tienes, aunque tu situación personal pueda ser mala en estos momentos, pero otros están igual que tú y no tienen MP... Fijate en que la "diferencia" es considerable.

Por tanto, Paciencia, Suerte y Felices Fiestas.


----------



## ramsés (24 Dic 2013)

_Y sí, fff y muchos otros tienen un gran y "afilado" sentido de humor.

Así que, ramsés, de momento confórmate con tener tus MP, "pérdido", pero los tienes, aunque tu situación personal pueda ser mala en estos momentos, pero otros están igual que tú y no tienen MP... Fijate en que la "diferencia" es considerable.

Por tanto, Paciencia, Suerte y Felices Fiestas.[/QUOTE]
_
Gracias por ser tan bueno conmigo. Me gustan las ayudas mutuas. Estaremos en contacto.
También te deseo felices fiestas, (próspero año nuevo no, pues YA es próspero).
Cuando la gente abandona su país para poder comer, es la primera señal.
Es lo que creo yo, ¿qué creéis vosotros?.


----------



## Aro (24 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> Gracias por ser tan bueno conmigo. Me gustan las ayudas mutuas. Estaremos en contacto.
> También te deseo felices fiestas, (próspero año nuevo no, pues YA es próspero).
> Cuando la gente abandona su país para poder comer, es la primera señal.
> Es lo que creo yo, ¿qué creéis vosotros?.



Yo creo que la crisis va a ser global, así que la primera señal quizá sea que nadie del «primer mundo» tendrá dónde ir.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _Y sí, fff y muchos otros tienen un gran y "afilado" sentido de humor.
> 
> Así que, ramsés, de momento confórmate con tener tus MP, "pérdido", pero los tienes, aunque tu situación personal pueda ser mala en estos momentos, pero otros están igual que tú y no tienen MP... Fijate en que la "diferencia" es considerable.
> 
> Por tanto, Paciencia, Suerte y Felices Fiestas._



_
_
Gracias por ser tan bueno conmigo. Me gustan las ayudas mutuas. Estaremos en contacto.
También te deseo felices fiestas, (próspero año nuevo no, pues YA es próspero).
Cuando la gente abandona su país para poder comer, es la primera señal.
Es lo que creo yo, ¿qué creéis vosotros?.[/QUOTE]

Disfruta de tus MP

Se feliz

Te lo dice uno que es muy español, pero que trabaja habitualmente fuera de la patria...pero que se palpa que la crisis, recesion, deflación no es solo hispana...

Feliz navidad a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> _Y sí, fff y muchos otros tienen un gran y "afilado" sentido de humor.
> 
> Así que, ramsés, de momento confórmate con tener tus MP, "pérdido", pero los tienes, aunque tu situación personal pueda ser mala en estos momentos, pero otros están igual que tú y no tienen MP... Fijate en que la "diferencia" es considerable.
> 
> Por tanto, Paciencia, Suerte y Felices Fiestas._



_
_
Gracias por ser tan bueno conmigo. Me gustan las ayudas mutuas. Estaremos en contacto.
También te deseo felices fiestas, (próspero año nuevo no, pues YA es próspero).
Cuando la gente abandona su país para poder comer, es la primera señal.
Es lo que creo yo, ¿qué creéis vosotros?.[/QUOTE]

Hola, ramsés: No, no creo que sea especialmente bueno contigo, simplemente es que soy un tio muy "comprometido" y no sólo escribiendo... Me considero a mi mismo un "humanista" a todos los niveles, es decir social, ideológico -aunque sea "extremista"- y cultural. Lo que te a sucedido a ti tiene una particular "repercusión" porque la situación del país te afecta al igual que a muchos millones de personas que viven en el mismo. Si no estuviéramos como estamos no te plantearías ese dinero que fueron hacia los MP.

Vamos a ver, ramsés, España siempre ha sido un país que siempre ha emigrado al extranjero y eso, históricamente, no me lo puedo rebatir nadie. De hecho, fue así hasta 1973 donde la gente volvió y ya no se generaron las salidas del pasado. Por tanto, lo que estamos viendo ahora es una "repetición" del pasado, pero con una diferencia: este país hasta hace poco tiempo era "rico" en cuanto a que la gente se podía ganar la vida adecuadamente y han sido unos HIJOS DE PUTA los que han provocado esta situación tan desastrosa. Es que la guillotina tendría que estar trabajando a estas horas...

Y como te dicen otros conforeros, las cosas por ahí tampoco están para "tirar cohetes" y te lo dice alguien que tiene parte de su familia en el extranjero...

Como denuncia dejo un enlace a un video que corre por la red:

- THE TELEGRAPH ANUNCIA UN VÍDEO SOBRE ESPAÑA QUE HACE ESTRAGOS EN LA RED (VÍDEO) &mdash; Canarias-semanal.org, Digital informativo de actualización diaria, de lunes a viernes

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## maragold (24 Dic 2013)

Quiero aprovechar este hilo para felicitar las fiestas a todos, tanto a los amigos metaleros (Mi tocayo Fernando, Estudiante, Vidar, Spielzug, OroyPlata, Monster, Aro, Ido, GenEgoista, Aceitunator, Musu, Muyuu, fff ...) Y tantos otros con los que he aprendido estos años de forero.
También a los menos metaleros Janus, Bertok, Mojón, Roger... O incluso antis como Rafacoins, Marina, Buster, etc,etc....

Espero que nunca, nunca...Tengamos que decir: "os lo dije"


Feliz Nochebuena... Y Feliz Navidad!!!


----------



## Aro (24 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Quiero aprovechar este hilo para felicitar las fiestas a todos, tanto a los amigos metaleros (Mi tocayo Fernando, Estudiante, Vidar, Spielzug, OroyPlata, Monster, Aro, Ido, GenEgoista, Aceitunator, Musu, Muyuu, fff ...) Y tantos otros con los que he aprendido estos años de forero.
> También a los menos metaleros Janus, Bertok, Mojón, Roger... O incluso antis como Rafacoins, Marina, Buster, etc,etc....
> 
> Espero que nunca, nunca...Tengamos que decir: "os lo dije"
> ...



Es un placer compartir unos ratos todos los días con vosotros 

Feliz año a todos!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2013)

Interesante e incisivo articulo que "repasa" el Dinero, el Oro y la Libertad durante este año 2013 que está finalizando.

- Money, Gold And Liberty – What Has Changed In 2013? | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para visionar tranquilo y, por tanto, sin prisas. Es largo, pero muy interesante... Trata sobre la Guerra Psicológica.
> 
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7sdB9WIq4c#t=350



Fernando, canela en rama, impagable tu aportación (y las demás por supuesto).

Hamijos, daros un poco de tiempo para ver este vídeo, no tiene precio, es el meollo de nuestra situación.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2013)

Que el Sistema vaya con ¡ojo! porque esto va camino de convertirse en un movimiento que traspase fronteras...

- El invisible pueblo de los nuevos pobres | En Campo Abierto


----------



## robertc (26 Dic 2013)

con el ORO se espera que tocara un poco mas de piso en los próximos meses pero de ahí lo mas seguro sube como la esperanza de todos que pretenden que este preciado metal remonte pero tomara tiempo, tener paciencia en estos tiempo es lo que mejor consuela


----------



## nando551 (26 Dic 2013)

robertc dijo:


> con el ORO se espera que tocara un poco mas de piso en los próximos meses pero de ahí lo mas seguro sube como la esperanza de todos que pretenden que este preciado metal remonte pero tomara tiempo, tener paciencia en estos tiempo es lo que mejor consuela



Todas las previsiones de subidas y bajadas, durarán menos que la espuma del mar en cuanto el Circo del Comex caiga.

El precio resultante se saldrá de todas las estadísticas.
Por otro lado yo creo que el tiempo se está acabando, así que paciencia ninguna, más bien impaciencia por cargar todo lo que se pueda antes de que sea demasiado tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (27 Dic 2013)

veo que en la secta seguis igual, con la misma objetividad y buen criterio, 

Por mas que los augurios no se cumplan una y otra vez, y aunque algunos perdais la camisa.

os dejo que sigais lamiéndoos las heridas (y otras cosas si quereis)


----------



## maragold (27 Dic 2013)

Hola amigos, soy coco!

Tengo casa pero la tengo sin asegurar, porque nunca antes he sufrido un robo, ni un incendio, ni...
(soy así de bobo)

Tengo coche pero lo tengo sin asegurar, porque nunca antes he sufrido un accidente...
(soy así de bobo)

Tengo una empresa pero no tengo ningún tipo de seguro de responsabilidad civil, porque nunca me ha pasado nada...
(soy así de bobo)

Tengo ahorros y los tengo todos metidos en productos bancarios, el oro es de sectarios...
(soy así de bobo)


----------



## Marina (27 Dic 2013)

el oro no es de sectarios y puede ser buena inversión, el rollito secta "nos olemos los peditos unos a otros" tipico de algunas parejas y de las sectas, es lo que hay en este hilo.


----------



## RVR60 (27 Dic 2013)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## Aro (27 Dic 2013)

Los futuros de oro de la división COMEX de la Bolsa Mercantil de Nueva York volvieron a subir hoy debido a la demanda física de Asia.

El contrato de oro más activo para entrega en febrero subió 9 dólares, o 0,75 por ciento, para terminar en 1.212,3 dólares la onza.

La caída del oro por debajo del nivel de los 1.200 dólares provocó una demanda física de Asia, lo que a su vez ayudó a la ligera recuperación del oro.

El precio del oro ha perdido cerca del 28 por ciento desde el 1 de enero de 2013 y se encuentra a punto de terminar con 13 años consecutivos de alzas en el precio.

La plata para entrega en marzo ganó 43,2 centavos, o 2,22 por ciento, para terminar en 19,916 dólares la onza. El platino para entrega en abril subió 27,2 dólares, o 2,04 por ciento, para cerrar en 1.363,8 dólares la onza.

http://spanish.china.org.cn/economic/txt/2013-12/27/content_31017821.htm


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2013)

Maragold: ¿Cómo se te ha ocurrido "invocar" a LA COSA...?


----------



## Marina (27 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Maragold: ¿Cómo se te ha ocurrido "invocar" a LA COSA...?



Un tonto ve una linde se acaba la linde y sigue el tonto 


Un tonto ve un negocio se acaba el negocio y sigue el tonto


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2013)

Ja,ja,ja... LA COSA ha respondido y no podía ser de otra manera, como diría José Mota es que es TONTO, pero MUY TONTO...


----------



## Marina (27 Dic 2013)

Por eso te encierras en tus payasadas y pierdes los 4 ahorros q tienes q seguro son de tus padres.. 
No te veo capaz de ganar ni pa comer 

VEO Q SEGUÍS COMO SIEMPRE. O PEOR.. 
EL ORO BAJA Y LOS "EXPERTOS" INVERSORES PERDEIS LOS NERVIOS...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2013)

Y eso es una respuesta... Mira, mejor paso de ti y te dejo con tus pedos, m.....s y nula educación...


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Dic 2013)

Por ahora la cotización está por encima de los 1200 $...si baja doy orden de compra de unos lingotes pequeños para terminar una colección de Argos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2013)

Me acaban de enviar un interesante trabajo (Gracias, Ana) y que merece una detenida lectura. Como me preguntaba mi amiga: ¿Habrá Paralelismo entre 1976-1980 y 2014-2018?

- El Blow-off del oro - Monografias.com


----------



## ramsés (27 Dic 2013)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Y eso es una respuesta... Mira, mejor paso de ti y te dejo con tus pedos, m.....s y nula educación...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_No le des de comer al troll. Con lo tranquilos que estábamos. Se habrá aburrido de dar por culo en otros rincones del foro.
Por cierto, en la encuesta que encabeza este hilo, es el mismo número de personas los que dicen que aumentará de precio que los que dice que bajará de precio.
Otros, en medio, que el precio seguirá igual.
Le pregunté al andorrano, pero él nunca ha querido mojarse, simplemente comprar y vender, eso sí, con la cotización monitoreada cuando te dice el precio de igual precio que la curva que tenemos la mayoría de nosotros; bueno, digamos que quiere encontrar "el precio justo"... joer qué recuerdos: a jugaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me acaban de enviar un interesante trabajo (Gracias, Ana) y que merece una detenida lectura. Como me preguntaba mi amiga: ¿Habrá Paralelismo entre 1976-1980 y 2014-2018?
> 
> - El Blow-off del oro - Monografias.com



Caviar...eso si en base a 1980.

El anexo 1 no dejará indiferente a nadie


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2013)

Por favor, ¿se sabe algo de los "brotes verdes"? Pero, de los de "verdad"...

- ARGENPRESS.info - Prensa argentina para todo el mundo: Crecimiento con más pobreza: Balance de 2013


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por favor, ¿se sabe algo de los "brotes verdes"? Pero, de los de "verdad"...
> 
> - ARGENPRESS.info - Prensa argentina para todo el mundo: Crecimiento con más pobreza: Balance de 2013



Hay algun rincón del planeta que no este revuelto ?

Por cierto cerró la semana el oro en 1214, 80 $.


----------



## Aro (29 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me acaban de enviar un interesante trabajo (Gracias, Ana) y que merece una detenida lectura. Como me preguntaba mi amiga: ¿Habrá Paralelismo entre 1976-1980 y 2014-2018?
> 
> - El Blow-off del oro - Monografias.com









¿He hecho algo mal o sale 988?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Dic 2013)

Si, yo lo calcule y tambien me dio algo menos de 1000, supuse que me habia equivocado... :o ... Si a ti tambien te da eso (que tira abajo toda la tesis del documento) significa que algun caracter de los parametros esta mal copiado... Por otro lado, a pesar de ser un trabajo muy interesante, es MUY raro que no incluyera el resultado del precio maximo actual...

Creo que el tema es que al aplicar esa formula no te da el precio maximo, ya que si es una funcion que te da el precio Y en funcion del año X, no veo como determina la X en que se alcanzaria este maximo... : ... Igual ha utilizado como X el año en que hizo los calculos (2013?) y en ese caso la Y de menos de mil la habria clavado...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, yo lo calcule y tambien me dio algo menos de 1000, supuse que me habia equivocado... :o ... Si a ti tambien te da eso (que tira abajo toda la tesis del documento) significa que algun caracter de los parametros esta mal copiado... Por otro lado, a pesar de ser un trabajo muy interesante, es MUY raro que no incluyera el resultado del precio maximo actual...
> 
> Creo que el tema es que al aplicar esa formula no te da el precio maximo, ya que si es una funcion que te da el precio Y en funcion del año X, no veo como determina la X en que se alcanzaria este maximo... : ... Igual ha utilizado como X el año en que hizo los calculos (2013?) y en ese caso la Y de menos de mil la habria clavado...



El trabajo es del 3 de Octubre de 2011. Es posible que en la copia publicada exista algún error y de ahí que no salgan los "números". En cualquier caso, tampoco he podido profundizar todavía en ese trabajo y que tengo en la "cola". En lo que a mí me respecta, su interés reside en que me puede servir para mi trabajo sobre una posible "inflexión" en el 2020...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

Para tener en "cuenta"...

- Un confidente del Departamento de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos envía un aviso de emergencia | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## Marina (30 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para tener en "cuenta"...
> 
> - Un confidente del Departamento de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos envía un aviso de emergencia | Periodismo Alternativo








:XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> :XX::XX:



Tu rite...

Le falta algo de lógica ?

No es coherente ?

No se si pasará o no, OJALÁ QUE NO SUCEDA.

El oro en ese escenario a lo mejor te ayuda mas que la bolsa...o no ?


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Bien dicho..


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

Yo no le prestaría mucha atención a "LA COSA"... Debe tener el mismo "encanto" que el malogrado "El Fary" comiendo un limón... Si encima es "mujer", pues como para hacerse "monje"...


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Huy.. como estamos..
Que siga corriendo el alcohol. ..


----------



## Aro (31 Dic 2013)

Jajaja, y todavía no es Nochevieja xD

Os traigo un complemento indispensable para el Mad Máx burbujista:
Impresoras 3D... de metal, en rápida evolución

http://noticiasdelaciencia.com/not/9163/impresora_3d_para_metal__barata_y_de_codigo_abierto/


----------



## trasgukoke (31 Dic 2013)

Está muy bien, es un avance. .
Que si tiene tiempo de desarrollarse ...jeje
Es una pasada...
Pero reconozco que queda fuera de mis posibilidades. ..
Meto eso en casa.. y me mata la jefa...


----------



## Aro (31 Dic 2013)

Esto sí que sería un avance, pero yo no trago:

http://syncrenicity.com/2013/12/28/...-across-3d-printing-free-energy-solution-vid/


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Esto sí que sería un avance, pero yo no trago:
> 
> Sync First: Finally We Have A Solution To Building Your Very Own Free Energy System At HOME! This Is The First One (For Now) I have Come Across For 3D Printing Your Very Own Free Energy Solution. (Video) Updated



Mejor que no...

Último dia del año con la cotización a 1199, 60 $ la onza.

Feliz 2014.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Si la crisis azota y se acaba el oro fisico, hay soluciones...o no ?

Como extraer oro de los rios - YouTube


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Si la crisis azota y se acaba el oro fisico, hay soluciones...o no ?



Ahora tienes q decir q te lo quitan de las manos 



Ladrilleros


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Ahora tienes q decir q te lo quitan de las manos
> 
> 
> 
> Ladrilleros



Feliz año 2014

Compra oro, ten oro, disfrutalo, entiendelo, seras mas feliz...

GENTE FELIZ BAILANDO EN EL PLANETA TIERRA, Happy People Dancing on Planet Earth - YouTube


----------



## ramsés (31 Dic 2013)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



Feliz año 2014

Compra oro, ten oro, disfrutalo, entiendelo, seras mas feliz...

GENTE FELIZ BAILANDO EN EL PLANETA TIERRA, Happy People Dancing on Planet Earth - YouTube

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Oro y plata, mira que tienes buen humor ante lo que Fernando llama La Cosa.
Ese tipo de en medio, la mayoría de las veces lleva camiseta negra, este chico ¿ha recorrido todo el planeta?
Si fuera así, es para tenerle envidia sana.
Y a pesar del regreso de la cosa, si señores si, les deseo un feliz año 2014 y que el oro tenga ahora su suelo y a partir de aquí, a subir como un cañonazo.
Se lo deseo a todos menos al marinero, o marinera, no sé bien lo que es, ni falta que me hace.
A disfrutar la nochevieja, y si puedo seguir al consejo de oro y plata forever, sacar algo de físico, pero no me fío, que mis amigos distinguen bien el oro de algún compuesto de cobre.
Y no marina, no somos ladrilleros, te lo han demostrado, dinos, ¿por qué vienes siempre con gilipolleces?. Somos buena gente, no nos metemos con nadie, ¿por qué este castigo?


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

¿pero que se puede decir si alguien dice que el oro se acaba?
Es tan parecido a que el suelo se acababa, bla bla bla de los ladrilleros...

El oro no se va a acabar ya que no se usa para nada y por tanto siempre habrá al menos el que hay hoy.
Y si el oro se acabase -si mañana hubiera desaparecido todo- no pasaria nada, entre otras cosas porque no sirve para *casi *nada. 

*¿y me dices que no teneis mentalidad de LADRILLEROS?*

¡¡¡venga dios!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> ¿pero que se puede decir si alguien dice que el oro se acaba?
> Es tan parecido a que el suelo se acababa, bla bla bla de los ladrilleros...
> 
> El oro no se va a acabar ya que no se usa para nada y por tanto siempre habrá al menos el que hay hoy.
> ...



Supongo que te cuesta entender el concepto de "oferta finita", no te preocupes es normal en aquellos enganchados al fiat con sus "papeles infinitos".


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Supongo que te cuesta entender el concepto de "oferta finita", no te preocupes es normal en aquellos enganchados al fiat con sus "papeles infinitos".



La tipita chorrada de los "marginados" sociales... 
La falta de conocimientos los "ilumina" y creen poseer verdades que nadie mas tiene... 
la ignorancia que es muy atrevida

HASTA EL DIA DE HOY, Y LO HE DEMOSTRADO VARIAS VECES EL DINERO NO HA PERDIDO VALOR NUNCA Y LA RENTABILIDAD DEL DINERO SUPERA CON MUCHO A LA DEL ORO Y POR SUPUESTO A LA INFLACION. y solo tienes que ir a la rentabilidad de los historicos de la deuda publica.

(con la excepcion de 4 ó 5 años en que en españa hemos tenido intereses reales negativos)
PERO ESOS INTERES NEGATIVOS NO IMPORTAN YA QUE ESTAMOS EN EL EURO Y EL EURO EN SU CONJUNTO NO HA TENIDO INTERESES NEGATIVOS

No los ha tenido el euro en su conjunto y la perdida de valor de una moneda se da en su "conjunto" lo que ocurra en una zona no es indicador de nada. en otra zonas podrian ser muy positivos. Algo asi como que en barcelona los tipos sean negativos y en sevilla positivos.

SIENTO QUE VUESTROS AMPLIOS CONOCIMIENTOS FINANCIEROS NO PASEN DEL TRUEQUE.


----------



## maragold (31 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy coco!
> 
> Tengo casa pero la tengo sin asegurar, porque nunca antes he sufrido un robo, ni un incendio, ni...
> (soy así de bobo)
> ...





Marina dijo:


> La tipita chorrada de los "marginados" sociales...
> La falta de conocimientos los "ilumina" y creen poseer verdades que nadie mas tiene...
> la ignorancia que es muy atrevida
> 
> ...



Lo que tú hagas con tus 4 duros nos la sopla.

Éste es un hilo de mayores, de gente con activos de verdad.

Circula...


----------



## nando551 (31 Dic 2013)

Con el dinero empleado para rescatar a los bancos, podriamos haber quitado el hambre en el mundo por mas de medio milenio.
Hay que dar las gracias a la banca (y a sus seguidores) por su interes. (%)

¿Es posible que la mitad de la riqueza del mundo esté exclusivamente en manos de 400 familias?
¿Es posible que solo el 10% del dinero que circula en el mundo sea real?
¿Es posible que los beneficios reales de la banca sean de un 16.500%?
¿Crees que tal cosa es posible?
Una pregunta tonta ¿Qué son los gastos por mantenimiento de cuenta?
¿Guanda el banco en el sótano tu cuenta, le saca brillo, le da de comer, alguien reforma periódicamente la decoración de la cuenta corriente?
No importa que te mienta, porque no escuchas.
¿Sabes que con todo el dinero que pagas por tu hipoteca el banco puede comprarse dos casas?
¿Sabes que eso es exactamente lo que hace?

Robbin Hood, robaba el dinero a los ricos y se lo daba a los pobres.
Si lo hubiera invertido a cinco años y medio a un interés compuesto del cuatro por ciento convertible semestralmente, y luego se lo hubiera dado a los pobres, hubiera podido además hacerse rico.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2013)

Colegas, no le deis más "juego", porque con esa argumentación carente del más mínimo conocimiento financiero es como jugar al ajedrez con un tipo al que se le ha "olvidado" colocar la Dama... Y, la verdad, no tiene mayor interés. Aquí, han pasado anti-metaleros que, al menos, han ofrecido unos buenos argumentos, que no nos habrán "convencido", pero al menos han estado bien formulados y con un mínimo de educación. Fallando ésto último, como que el "vendedor" no tiene nada que ofrecernos...

Amigos, pasar el Fin de Año lo mejor que podáis y desear que este mundo consiga "arreglarse" de algún modo para que todos podamos ir viviendo e intentar, en la medida de nuestras posibilidades, cambiarlo para que sino nosotros, al menos nuestro descendientes puedan vivir en un mundo más justo...

¡Feliz Año 2014!


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Lo que tú hagas con tus 4 duros nos la sopla.
> 
> Éste es un hilo de mayores, de gente con activos de verdad.
> 
> Circula...



pues a invertir como los hombres de verdad...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-anual-puedes-cobrar-oro-7.html#post10667454

y pagan en oro...

jojojojo

Ciertamente hay escasez de oro...
no hay oro para tanto par..llo


----------



## Aro (31 Dic 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> *Con el dinero empleado para rescatar a los bancos, podriamos haber quitado el hambre en el mundo por mas de medio milenio.*
> Hay que dar las gracias a la banca (y a sus seguidores) por su interes. (%)
> 
> ¿Es posible que la mitad de la riqueza del mundo esté exclusivamente en manos de 400 familias?
> ...



Cuidado, que el dinero no se puede comer.


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> Con el dinero empleado para rescatar a los bancos, podriamos haber quitado el hambre en el mundo por mas de medio milenio.
> Hay que dar las gracias a la banca (y a sus seguidores) por su interes. (%)
> 
> ¿Es posible que la mitad de la riqueza del mundo esté exclusivamente en manos de 400 familias?
> ...



No lo sé porque simplemente todos los supuestos que planteas son mentira.



> Una pregunta tonta ¿Qué son los gastos por mantenimiento de cuenta?
> ¿Guanda el banco en el sótano tu cuenta, le saca brillo, le da de comer, alguien reforma periódicamente la decoración de la cuenta corriente?



Si crees que mantener un sistema informatico no cuesta dinero... 
si crees que el mantenimiento y control de cada cuenta es gratis...
háztelo mirar...
Otro asunto es que el banco gane dinero en otras operaciones y con eso cubra esos gastos, PERO GRATIS NO ES.

En otros paises cobran bastante mas por tener una cuenta abierta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> pues a invertir como los hombres de verdad...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-anual-puedes-cobrar-oro-7.html#post10667454
> 
> y pagan en oro...
> ...


----------



## Aro (31 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Pilla sitio marina, que van a dar las doces uvas...
> 
> Y pidele al 2014 un poco de oro...



Con lo sibarita que eres, ya me gustaría ver los utensilios de gala que sacarás para la cena.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Con lo sibarita que eres, ya me gustaría ver los utensilios de gala que sacarás para la cena.



Todo muy basico y clasico

Hay que disimular que viene la familia

Un saludo aro


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz cena...








> Midas fue un rey de gran fortuna que gobernaba en el país de Frigia. Tenía todo lo que un rey podía desear. Vivía en un hermoso castillo rodeado de grandes jardines y bellísimas rosas. Era poseedor de todo tipo de objetos lujosos. Compartía su vida de abundancia con su hermosa hija Zoe.
> Aún repleto de riquezas, Midas pensaba que la mayor felicidad le era proporcionada por todo su oro. Comenzaba sus días contando monedas de oro… se reía… se reía y tiraba las monedas hacia arriba para que les cayeran encima en forma de lluvia! De vez en cuando se cubría con objetos de oro, como queriéndose bañar en ellos, riendo feliz como un bebé.
> 
> Cierto día, el dios de la celebración, Dionisio, pasaba por las tierras de Frigia. Uno de sus acompañantes, de nombre Sileno, se quedó retrasado por el camino. Sileno, cansado, decide dormir un rato en los famosos jardines de rosas. Allí lo encuentra Midas, quién lo reconoce al instante y lo invita a pasar unos días en su palacio. Luego de esto lo llevó junto a Dionisio. El dios de la celebración muy agradecido por la gentileza de Midas, le dijo:
> ...


----------



## maragold (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> pues a invertir como los hombres de verdad...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-anual-puedes-cobrar-oro-7.html#post10667454
> 
> y pagan en oro...
> ...



Los hombres de verdad tenemos nuestra propia empresa. Pringao... :bla:


----------



## Refinanciado (31 Dic 2013)

Vengo a desearos un Feliz Año 2014

Que todos vuestros deseos se cumplan.

Yo, al igual que siempre, dormiré tranquilo porque tengo varios seguros, los cuales harán su labor (cuidar de los míos y mi legado) en caso de que no despierte mañana.

Es lo que tiene pensar y preveer que este mundo no es como nos lo venden, ni mucho menos creer que esto se arreglará así como así. 

Por supuesto, en primera línea de mis seguros están los MPs.

Saludos


----------



## RVR60 (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz 2014 a todos


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ene 2014)

Mis mejores deseos para todos, feliz 2014.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ene 2014)

Me encantan las mañanas del 1 de enero, son "super-domingos" silenciosos... 

Feliz año nuevo a todos los co-foreoros, tengo la sensacion que este 2014 pasaran muchas cosas, aunque solo sera el inicio, y la verdad es que despues de tanta calma chicha me apetece que se empiezen a mover (un poco) las cosas.

Os deseo lo mejor a vosotros y a vuestras familias!
Prospero 2014!


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2014)

Ya pasadas las uvas, volvamos a la cruda "realidad". Hay un interesante articulo que se publicó hace días y que es del prestigioso "The Economist". En el mismo se sitúa a España en la lista de los países con un "alto riesgo de protestas en el 2014". Los motivos están "claros", por su evidencia, pero también su referencia a que se la Democracia se está perdiendo...

- Social unrest in 2014: Protesting predictions | The Economist


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2014)

Acabo de leer este articulo y me ha parecido interesante colocarlo aquí:

- ¿Qué traerá 2014 a las divisas mundiales? - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## RVR60 (1 Ene 2014)

si alguien tiene pasta en Chase Manhatten.....

Noticias de José Hutter: ¿DEMASIADO GRANDE? ("Too big to fail")


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ene 2014)

El oro perdió parte de su brillo el año pasado. Los inversores internacionales apretaron en 2013 el botón de risk on. Volvía así el apetito por los activos con riesgo, la economía global dejaba atrás la Gran Recesión y el principal perjudicado por este nuevo entorno de mercado ha sido el oro. El activo refugio por excelencia cuando la economía se pone fea ha registrado en el ejercicio que acaba de terminar su mayor caída en 33 años –al perder los lingotes dorados un 28% de su valor, hasta los 1.205 dólares–. Para encontrar un desplome mayor hay que remontarse a 1981, cuando se pagaba por el lingote 397 dólares y Osama Bin Laden era el principal aliado de Estados Unidos en Afganistán

El oro pierde su esplendor por la mejora de la economía global | Mercados | Cinco Días

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 11:51 ----------

Para los amantes de los "stops"...

Where are the Stops? Tuesday, December 31: Gold and Silver | Kitco Commentary


----------



## ramsés (2 Ene 2014)

_


Marina dijo:



¿pero que se puede decir si alguien dice que el oro se acaba?
Es tan parecido a que el suelo se acababa, bla bla bla de los ladrilleros...

El oro no se va a acabar ya que no se usa para nada y por tanto siempre habrá al menos el que hay hoy.
Y si el oro se acabase -si mañana hubiera desaparecido todo- no pasaria nada, entre otras cosas porque no sirve para *casi *nada. 

*¿y me dices que no teneis mentalidad de LADRILLEROS?*

¡¡¡venga dios!!!

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Es malo no hacer caso ni a mis propios consejos, en este caso, de contestar a Marina.
El oro es un medio de intercambio, por supuesto no se puede comer.
Si todo el oro del mundo desaparece, según tú, no pasa nada pues no sirve para nada. Lo que harían sería acordar otra forma de intercambiar bienes. Y para pagar cosas: ¿Cómo te pagarían si trabajaras un mes para una persona?. 
Pero no pasará eso.
El libro más antiguo al que puedes tener acceso muy fácilmente es La Biblia. Tiene unos dos mil años la parte más nueva, y unos 4000 la parte antigua.
Bien, que Jesús al nacer recibe tres regalos, uno de ellos es oro. Judas recibe por su traición 30 monedas de plata (Mat, 26:15). Abraham compra terrenos con 400 monedas de plata. (Gen. 23:16). Esa plata no es para comer, sino una sustancia fraccionable para comprar cosas, y sin embargo quizás aunque no lo habías visto antes, por qué los bancos tienen oro en sus sótanos o en Fort Knox, a pesar de como dices, no sirve para nada. Pues sirve para respaldar la moneda, no ahora, siempre ha sido así.
El oro es un medio de intercambio, no una sustancia comestible ni un metal para hacer cables. 
Te dejo un vídeo instructivo y de paso que mis compañeros metaleros pasen unos minutos divertidos. Y una imagen de Fort Knox.
A pesar de no valer nada, Fort Knox está repleto de ese metal inservible.
Y todos los estados quieren más, como Rusia.
Concursante - YouTube

Fíjate que el de la barba blanca habla constantemente del oro, no de ningún otro metal, ¿por qué será eso?.













PD: Horror, según la encuesta el oro bajará a mínimos. Foreros dixit.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... ramsés: a la "encuesta" le hemos ganado por "goleada". A estas alturas, con la que ha caído, el diferencial en contra del Oro debería ser abrumador, si no es así es porque la argumentación de muchos de los que participamos está bien considerada. ¿No te parece?

Por otro lado, algunos que ahora se muestran contrarios, y en función del cash de que dispongan, se irán tras el Oro cuando éste vuelva a subir. De momento, ya tienen otros activos donde "jugar" su dinero...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 19:54 ----------

Dejo un enlace en el que se dan unos datos muy "significativos" de las compras de Oro efectuadas por el Banco Central de Rusia y también las de los bancos rusos.

- Russian Banks Buy 181.4 Tons Of Gold In 2013 | Zero Hedge


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Es malo no hacer caso ni a mis propios consejos, en este caso, de contestar a Marina.
> El oro es un medio de intercambio, por supuesto no se puede comer.
> Si todo el oro del mundo desaparece, según tú, no pasa nada pues no sirve para nada. Lo que harían sería acordar otra forma de intercambiar bienes. Y para pagar cosas: ¿Cómo te pagarían si trabajaras un mes para una persona?.



Despues de eso dejé de leer...

Ya lo dije que debéis andar varios siglos atrasados..

Y los salrios se pagaban en oro, sal, plata, trigo, etc... Como ves no era imprescincible, de hecho el "patrón oro" apenas duro un siglo...

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 21:31 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> J
> [/COLOR]Dejo un enlace en el que se dan unos datos muy "significativos" de las compras de Oro efectuadas por el Banco Central de Rusia y también las de los bancos rusos.



suponemos que alguien le habrá vendido ese oro... 
TAl vez sea mas significativo quien lo ha vendido...

pero esos titulares no intersan a los "me quiero engañar rebuscando las noticias... "


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

No hay que "suponer" nada. Se ha vendido y punto. Son cifras oficiales. Y si no te interesa la noticia: Circula...


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No hay que "suponer" nada. Se ha vendido y punto. Son cifras oficiales. Y si no te interesa la noticia: Circula...



Sí, lo que circula entre tus noticias es la manipulacion de la información.

O tal vez no lo entiendas no es lo mismo decir:
*"fulano x compra oro"* como datos "significativos"
que
*"fulano X vende oro"*como datos "significativos"

y son dos caras de la misma noticia, YA QUE PARA QUE ALGUIEN COMPRE ALGUIEN VENDE.
Pero nada, que la manipulación "circule"


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

¿Manipular la información? No se puede ser más B...O/A... Aquí coloco el enlace a un medio de comunicación bastante prestigioso y que da unos datos concretos. Después, cada cual es muy libre de "interpretar" lo que estime más oportuno. ¿Qué, van mal las "ventas" para los CM?

Y aprende un poco más de Historia: el Patrón Oro comenzó en 1944 con los acuerdos de Bretton Woods y terminón en 1971 con la Administración Nixon: unos 27 años aproximadamente... Pero, durante casi todo el Siglo XIX, funcionó el equivalente a un patrón Oro.


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

¿No te da para entenderlo?
Que no he dicho que las noticias sean falsas o manipuladas, LO QUE MANIPULAS ES LA SELECCION DE NOTICIAS. ¿Te lo vuelvo a explicar?

y sobre "tu historia" como siempre pura desinformacion..

¡¡si es que no te enteras!! 
Tanto con el oro, tanto buscar noticias, tanta informacion y no sabes las cosas mas simples de las que hablas...

*¿Ahora el patron oro comenzó en 1944?
*
¿y tu eres el "listo" del oro? ¿el informado? 
¿El resto de tu información es tan buena?
"seguro que eso lo has leido en uno de esos sitios de "informacion alternativa" "
manda dios...


----------



## Parri (2 Ene 2014)

Os paso el enlace del último artículo de Claudio Vargas. Mezcla un poco de historia, dólar y patrón oro.

Saludos.

El Dilema de Triffin - Rankia


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

VENTAJAS Y RIESGOS
DEL PATRÓN ORO
PARA LA ECONOMÍA
ESPAÑOLA (1850-1913)

uis fijate hasta los del Banco de España andan errados, no tienen tu "visión alternativa" de que el* patron oro comenzo en 1944
*
No te dire que lo leas ya que la informacion no interesada te escuece...
Para otros seguro que es buena lectura.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

Bueno, COSA "lista", dejo un enlace que está a mano de cualquiera: Patrón oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El Patrón Oro "moderno", conocido como "Edad de Oro", es de 1944 a 1971... Y más atrás, en el Siglo XIX, ya funcionaba, aunque ahí ya entraba también la Plata, y más atrás ya era un sistema basado en el bimetalismo.

En fin, que te gusta tergivesar, crear mal "rollo" y nada constructivo. Por todo ello no creo que seas apreciado ni aquí ni en ningún lado, pero ese es tu problema no el mío. Así, que date una vuelta y ojalá el aire frío te refresque la mente o lo que tengas como tal.


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

y ni siquiera eres capaz de reconocer un error tan burdo?

Lo que veo en tu enlace es:
"*Históricamente, la vigencia del patrón oro imperó durante el siglo XIX como base del sistema financiero internacional.* Terminó a raíz de la Primera Guerra Mundial, puesto"

ahh, que no hablabas del "patron oro" que hablabas de la "Edad de oro"
Uuiss, luego diras hablabas de la "edad de oro del siglo español"

Pd: y me encantan esos palmeros que te aplauden las DESgracias... bonita comparsa de desvarios...



> *Estos 2 usuarios dan las gracias a fernandojcg por su mensaje CHORRAS :
> maragold, Vidar*


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

Mira, COSA, tú lees, tergiversas e interpretas lo que te da la real gana y eso lo has demostrado siempre en este hilo... Así que no voy a perder más tiempo con una COSA que se parece más a la TONTA DEL BOTE que a otra cosa...

Y te dejo ya que tengo que cerrar una transacción de algo que a ti no te interesa para nasa, supongo que porque nunca lo has tenido ni lo tendrás... Ya sabes, me refiero a los MPs.

Por último, busca otro hilo donde vender dinero "papel"... Por aquí no vas a conseguir muchos "clientes".

¡Adiós!


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> y ni siquiera eres capaz de reconocer un error tan burdo?
> 
> Lo que veo en tu enlace es:
> "*Históricamente, la vigencia del patrón oro imperó durante el siglo XIX como base del sistema financiero internacional.* Terminó a raíz de la Primera Guerra Mundial, puesto"
> ...



Y yo que creía que ya no ibas a venir más a ensuciar el hilo con patochadas, absurdeces y obviedades... no se puede creer en tu palabra.

Fernando ha hablado de Bretton Woods, del patrón oro del dólar moderno, es que ni eso pillas. Sobras por aquí si no aportas y sólo discutes con tonterías.

.


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Y yo que creía que ya no ibas a venir más a ensuciar el hilo con patochadas, absurdeces y obviedades... no se puede creer en tu palabra.
> 
> Fernando ha hablado de Bretton Woods, del patrón oro del dólar moderno, es que ni eso pillas. Sobras por aquí si no aportas y sólo discutes con tonterías.
> 
> .



Si, si, y podia haber hablado del "siglo de oro" o del "oro de moscu", 
Pero la leccion que daba es que el "patron oro" comenzo en 1944, no que Toreros Muertos sacó - Mi Agüita Amarilla en "la edad de oro del pop español"


----------



## ramsés (2 Ene 2014)

_Ramsés:

Es malo no hacer caso ni a mis propios consejos, en este caso, de contestar a Marina.
*El oro es un medio de intercambio, por supuesto no se puede comer.
Si todo el oro del mundo desaparece, según tú, no pasa nada pues no sirve para nada. Lo que harían sería acordar otra forma de intercambiar bienes. Y para pagar cosas: ¿Cómo te pagarían si trabajaras un mes para una persona?.* 
Pero no pasará eso.
El libro más antiguo al que puedes tener acceso muy fácilmente es La Biblia. Tiene unos dos mil años la parte más nueva, y unos 4000 la parte antigua.
Bien, que Jesús al nacer recibe tres regalos, uno de ellos es oro. Judas recibe por su traición 30 monedas de plata (Mat, 26:15). Abraham compra terrenos con 400 monedas de plata. (Gen. 23:16). Esa plata no es para comer, sino una sustancia fraccionable para comprar cosas, y sin embargo quizás aunque no lo habías visto antes, por qué los bancos tienen oro en sus sótanos o en Fort Knox, a pesar de como dices, no sirve para nada. Pues sirve para respaldar la moneda, no ahora, siempre ha sido así.
El oro es un medio de intercambio, no una sustancia comestible ni un metal para hacer cables. 
Te dejo un vídeo instructivo y de paso que mis compañeros metaleros pasen unos minutos divertidos. Y una imagen de Fort Knox.
A pesar de no valer nada, Fort Knox está repleto de ese metal inservible.
Y todos los estados quieren más, como Rusia.
Concursante - YouTube

Fíjate que el de la barba blanca habla constantemente del oro, no de ningún otro metal, ¿por qué será eso?.



Marina dijo:



Despues de eso dejé de leer...

Ya lo dije que debéis andar varios siglos atrasados..

Y los salrios se pagaban en oro, sal, plata, trigo, etc... Como ves no era imprescincible, de hecho el "patrón oro" apenas duro un siglo...

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 21:31 ----------



Hacer clic para expandir...


_


Marina dijo:


> Respaldar billetes con oro: Digo respaldar en el sentido de *2. tr. Proteger, apoyar, garantizar.*Diccionario de la lengua española | Real Academia Española.
> Si no se respalda un billete un billete, ¿no crees que se harían más billetes que riquezas que se han producido?
> 
> Tengo cargos de conciencia por contestar a un troll, y menos a Marina, que pega fuerte y no es un guante blanco, si es una mujer, pues una de armas tomar.
> ...


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Si, si, y podia haber hablado del "siglo de oro" o del "oro de moscu",
> Pero la leccion que daba es que el "patron oro" comenzo en 1944, no que Toreros Muertos sacó - Mi Agüita Amarilla en "la edad de oro del pop español"



Mencionó Bretton Woods en el post, si no lees es por que no quieres o por que tu comprensión lectora es limitada, nena.

.


----------



## ramsés (2 Ene 2014)

El Crash Course Capítulo 6: ¿Qué es el dinero? | Peak Prosperity
El Crash Course Capítulo 10: La inflación | Peak Prosperity


----------



## nando551 (3 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Es malo no hacer caso ni a mis propios consejos, en este caso, de contestar a Marina.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2014)

Bueno, ya he cerrado la transacción y el cofre ha "crecido". No sé, pero es más vistoso a la vista que los billetes de "colorines", esos que parecen gustarle tanto a nuestra particular COSA...

# Vidar: Estaba muy claro a lo que me refería cuando citaba un período concreto y una palabra clave: los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, por tanto de 1944 a 1971. Ese es el "Patrón Oro" que nosotros hemos conocido -al menos, yo- y también los perniciosos efectos que supuso su abolición y que ahora todos padecemos. Y luego, ramsés, dices que este tipo/a sabe de Economía...

# ramsés: tu opinión es libre y si quieres "valorar" a LA COSA es asunto tuyo, pero no digas que no se le han parado los pies por este hilo. Otros foreros y yo mismo estamos cansados de hacerlo, pero es que nos lo tomamos con humor porque tampoco da para más. Mira, ramsés, cuando ya se tiene mundo "corrido" uno sabe enseguida que la mejor forma de poner en ridículo a alguien es conceder talento a quien no lo tiene. No sé si lo "pillas"...

Y LA COSA ha venido aquí a "ensuciar", que es lo único que sabe hacer. Además, fijate en una de sus "joyas": "de hecho el "patrón oro" apenas duró un siglo..." Lo dicho, ni puta idea de Historia. ¿Dónde sitúa el siglo? ¿Por "partes"? Además, he escrito muchos posts en el foro con comentarios históricos sobre el Oro y no tengo nada que demostrar al respecto. Más vale, que la COSA estudie un poco más y a lo mejor se entera que hubo un sistema monetario basado en el Oro y que viene desde el SigloXV... Tiene un nombre, pero dejaremos que se "ilustre"...

ramsés, no sé de dónde sacas que es economista, pero si lo es no es muy bueno, porque decir en Economía que el "Oro no sirve para nada"... Quizás, a ti te pueda convencer, pero a la mayoría de los que pululamos por aquí va a ser que no, más que nada porque no aporta nada y es "anti" por sistema, además falto de la más mínima educación (no sé de dónde sacas que pueda tener una carrera...). Y lo peor es que no quiere saber nada del Oro, pero anda dando el "coñazo" por aquí. A mí, por ejemplo, no me van las monedas "virtuales", pero no por ello voy a sus hilos a intentar "flagelarlos". En realidad, sólo fuí en una ocasión para dar mi opinión y la respuesta de uno de los foreros me convenció de que seguía sin interesarme el tema y menos tratar con algunos elementos que por allí habían.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## ramsés (3 Ene 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Bueno, ya he cerrado la transacción y el cofre ha "crecido". No sé, pero es más vistoso a la vista que los billetes de "colorines", esos que parecen gustarle tanto a nuestra particular COSA...

# Vidar: Estaba muy claro a lo que me refería cuando citaba un período concreto y una palabra clave: los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, por tanto de 1944 a 1971. Ese es el "Patrón Oro" que nosotros hemos conocido -al menos, yo- y también los perniciosos efectos que supuso su abolición y que ahora todos padecemos. Y luego, ramsés, dices que este tipo/a sabe de Economía...

# ramsés: tu opinión es libre y si quieres "valorar" a LA COSA es asunto tuyo, pero no digas que no se le han parado los pies por este hilo. Otros foreros y yo mismo estamos cansados de hacerlo, pero es que nos lo tomamos con humor porque tampoco da para más. Mira, ramsés, cuando ya se tiene mundo "corrido" uno sabe enseguida que la mejor forma de poner en ridículo a alguien es conceder talento a quien no lo tiene. No sé si lo "pillas"...

Y LA COSA ha venido aquí a "ensuciar", que es lo único que sabe hacer. Además, fijate en una de sus "joyas": "de hecho el "patrón oro" apenas duró un siglo..." Lo dicho, ni puta idea de Historia. ¿Dónde sitúa el siglo? ¿Por "partes"? Además, he escrito muchos posts en el foro con comentarios históricos sobre el Oro y no tengo nada que demostrar al respecto. Más vale, que la COSA estudie un poco más y a lo mejor se entera que hubo un sistema monetario basado en el Oro y que viene desde el SigloXV... Tiene un nombre, pero dejaremos que se "ilustre"...

ramsés, no sé de dónde sacas que es economista, pero si lo es no es muy bueno, porque decir en Economía que el "Oro no sirve para nada"... Quizás, a ti te pueda convencer, pero a la mayoría de los que pululamos por aquí va a ser que no, más que nada porque no aporta nada y es "anti" por sistema, además falto de la más mínima educación (no sé de dónde sacas que pueda tener una carrera...). Y lo peor es que no quiere saber nada del Oro, pero anda dando el "coñazo" por aquí. A mí, por ejemplo, no me van las monedas "virtuales", pero no por ello voy a sus hilos a intentar "flagelarlos". En realidad, sólo fuí en una ocasión para dar mi opinión y la respuesta de uno de los foreros me convenció de que seguía sin interesarme el tema y menos tratar con algunos elementos que por allí habían.

Saludos a los dos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Gracias Fernando, como mínimo, por tu educación.
No digo que LA COSA tenga una carrera en economía.
Al final, has visto que he puesto dos enlaces al seminario CRASH COURSE, que explica perfectamente que si se sigue el patrón oro los precios son muy estables, (el segundo enlace, digo). Esto ocurrió varios siglos, el vídeo de la inflación lo dice claramente y lo demuestra, lo cual desautoriza a LA COSA.
Seguro que Oro y Plata forever está de acuerdo conmigo:
Para desearos a todos Feliz y Próspero Año Nuevo podríamos olvidar LA COSA y volver a nuestro buen rollo, que entre nosotros no olvidamos las formas.
Y por mucho tiempo que siga así. Y a disfrutar de nuestro metal en la mano (el que lo tenga).
Tengo la sensación de que si no ignoro a Marina, me va a subir la bilirrubina, Bilirrubina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, y podríamos decretar IGNORAR LA COSA ES BUENO PARA LA SALUD.
Alegría y buen rollo que la vida son dos días.


----------



## Tichy (3 Ene 2014)

Perdonen el off-topic, pero ¿nadie conoce aquí al filósofo Jose Antonio Marina?

Es que estoy leyendo algunos post y me parecen tan fuera de lugar las alusiones al sexo del forista que utiliza tal nick... Podrá ser hombre, mujer o trans, pero con la foto del avatar queda claro que tal nick alude a un apellido y no a un nombre de mujer.

Disculpen y sigan con lo suyo.


----------



## Vidar (3 Ene 2014)

Tichy dijo:


> Perdonen el off-topic, pero ¿nadie conoce aquí al filósofo Jose Antonio Marina?
> 
> Es que estoy leyendo algunos post y me parecen tan fuera de lugar las alusiones al sexo del forista que utiliza tal nick... Podrá ser hombre, mujer o trans, pero con la foto del avatar queda claro que tal nick alude a un apellido y no a un nombre de mujer.
> 
> Disculpen y sigan con lo suyo.



Yo lo llamo "la nena", otros "la cosa" :XX:, tampoco se ha molestado mucho en aclarar si es hombre o mujer.

El de la foto es Ortega y Gasset, no el filósofo ese que tú crees.

.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo lo llamo "la nena", otros "la cosa" :XX:, tampoco se ha molestado mucho en aclarar si es hombre o mujer.
> 
> El de la foto es Ortega y Gasset, no el filósofo ese que tú crees.
> 
> .



Para no perder las tradiciones foriles le podríamos llamar "La Shemale Anti-MPs" 

Yo también he tenido algunas "conversaciones" con ell@, y he notado que manipula mucho.

Lo más irónico es que nos acusa precisamente de manipular y la cosa es la que manipula nuestras frases y datos, en fin, como ya lo han eecrito anteriormente, es algo con lo que temenos que vivir por aqui.

Saludos

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 16:34 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> El oro perdió parte de su brillo el año pasado. Los inversores internacionales apretaron en 2013 el botón de risk on. Volvía así el apetito por los activos con riesgo, la economía global dejaba atrás la Gran Recesión y el principal perjudicado por este nuevo entorno de mercado ha sido el oro. El activo refugio por excelencia cuando la economía se pone fea ha registrado en el ejercicio que acaba de terminar su mayor caída en 33 años –al perder los lingotes dorados un 28% de su valor, hasta los 1.205 dólares–. Para encontrar un desplome mayor hay que remontarse a 1981, cuando se pagaba por el lingote 397 dólares y Osama Bin Laden era el principal aliado de Estados Unidos en Afganistán
> 
> El oro pierde su esplendor por la mejora de la economía global | Mercados | Cinco Días





Joer, vaya trola :bla: :abajo:

Encima habrá Marin@s que se crean esa trola y vayan criticando a los que buscan un refugio a prueba de mentiras y manipulaciones.

Por cierto, el oro lleva dos días remontando, encima el € está bajando respecto al $, nos pone en una subida de casi 50euripios, encima yo por hacer caso a algunos que con conocimiento de causa (ser muy buenos en AT) dicen que esto bajará hasta los infiernos, estoy posponiendo mi compra habitual por rascar unas perrillas, haber si por racano me voy a quedar sin silla ::

La cuestión es que cuando peleaba los 1000€ estaba igual (indeciso), así que esta vez tendré más paciencia y una semana cargare, lo que dependerá será la cantidad (1 o 2 gramitos sres. de Hacienda, nada que no pueda daros cuando me lo pidan :fiufiu según las perspectivas de precio.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo lo llamo "la nena", otros "la cosa" :XX:, tampoco se ha molestado mucho en aclarar si es hombre o mujer.
> 
> El de la foto es Ortega y Gasset, no el filósofo ese que tú crees.
> 
> .



Desde el respeto y sin acritud...le pasara esto ?...

La Envidia - YouTube


----------



## maragold (3 Ene 2014)

Aquí un gráfico. A ver si los anti-oro (físico) tienen webos de explicarlo...

::


----------



## ramsés (3 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Aquí un gráfico. A ver si los anti-oro (físico) tienen webos de explicarlo...
> 
> ::



Los pro-oro tampoco podemos explicarlo, voy a intentar y échame una mano :S
La línea naranja, precio oro en dólares onza.
La primera azul, ni idea.
La segunda azul, creo que es el número de onzas que tiene el COMEX
La negra última, número de propietarios por onza.
Confirma o acaba mi desorientación, por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2014)

# Refinanciado: Respecto al Oro, al igual que en otros MPs, creo que el "timing" es muy complicado, a no ser que estés encima de los mercados y que es lo que suelen hacer los que se dedican al AT. El "timing" puede ser interesante para quien quiera moverse en el corto plazo, pero la mayor parte de los "metaleros" vamos a largo o muy largo plazo, por tanto... Yo siempre he aplicado una "norma" y que aprendí hace muchos años: si algo me convence y tengo el dinero necesario, lo compro y me "olvido" del mismo... También aplico el no ir tras los precios, es decir cuando todo el mundo compra, pues yo no lo hago. Y luego suelo "promediar"... Así es muy difícil "equivocarse" y más si estamos convencidos del "producto" que estamos comprando. A fin de cuentas, para comprar MPs estamos utilizando "nuestro" dinero y que me imagino es lo que más "escuece" a los CM...

# maragold: Pierdes el tiempo. Yo desisto de intentar entablar contacto "intelectual" con un BURRO/A... Además, me da la sensación de perder el tiempo, porque a fin de cuentas va a seguir pensando igual y nosotros seguiremos a lo "nuestro", así que no nos vamos a entender nunca. Y los que nos leen pues qué quieres que te diga: nadie le hace ascos al Oro. Cuando alguien se casa que se suele utilizar en la ceremonia: pues un anillo de Oro.
Yo creo que sí, que aquellos que han podido han comprado algunos MPs, pero también hemos de entender cuál es la situación económica de la mayor parte de la gente.

# oro y plata forever: ¿Envidia? No sé... No me da esa impresión, pero desde luego es un "sin sentido" ese empecinamiento en atacar a los MPs, especialmente al Oro, a no ser que haya tenido alguna mala experiencia con el mismo o más sencillo, quizás sólo cree en el dinero "papel" en sus amplias variedades. Realmente, me importa un bledo lo que le pueda interesar.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ramsés (3 Ene 2014)

# Refinanciado: Respecto al Oro, al igual que en otros MPs, creo que el "timing" es muy complicado, a no ser que estés encima de los mercados y que es lo que suelen hacer los que se dedican al AT

¿Qué es el AT?


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Ene 2014)

# Fernando: tienes toda la razón, de hecho yo mismo he comentado varias veces lo que tú tan amablemente me dices, creo que me estoy pasando con mi indecisión, pensaba cargar un poco más de lo habitual aprovechando esta bendita bajada, pero creo que seguiré el plan de siempre y ya está.

# Ramsés: la gráfica que colgó maragold nos dice básicamente los propietarios por onza en el COMEX, que son 78.559 (casi 80 propietarios por onza), es lo que tiene vender papel a manos llenas, que hay más propietarios de lo mismo.

Esa es una prueba de que esos tíos está jugando con fuego y más pronto que tarde se quemarán.

Lo de AT a grosso es Análisis Técnico, es la utilización de gráficas y parámetros basados en el comportamiento de la acción en sí (volumen, seguimiento de precios, histórico) para poder predecir su precio en un futuro (cercano ó lejano).

Lo contrario al AT es el llamado Análisis Fundamental, el cual se basa en el comportamiento de la empresa (ventas, perspectivas futuras, contabilidad, deudas, etc.) es más utilizado por los financieros, creo que estos análisis son los que prefiere hacer Fernando.

Saludos


----------



## Aro (4 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Los pro-oro tampoco podemos explicarlo, voy a intentar y échame una mano :S
> La línea naranja, precio oro en dólares onza.
> La primera azul, ni idea.
> La segunda azul, creo que es el número de onzas que tiene el COMEX
> ...



Ok
Contratos abiertos
Ok
Ok: Contratos abiertos/ onzas físicas en el COMEX (80 contratos por cada onza)


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Ok
> Contratos abiertos
> Ok
> Ok: Contratos abiertos/ onzas físicas en el COMEX (80 contratos por cada onza)



80 por onza...viva el fisico.


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Ene 2014)

Vaya locura


----------



## ramsés (4 Ene 2014)

No sé lo que le habrán dicho a una persona de que compre oro, pero no lo tenga en la mano, sino en el COMEX, cuando los propietarios quieran su oro se lía parda.
Lo que yo creo que se ha comentado en este hilo es comprar físico, aunque sea poco, hay tiendas que te lo venden gramo a gramo, muy bien envuelto en billetes de cartón, pero como dice Fernando no hay que hacer publicidad gratis.
El precio de compra de un gramo es 33,66 €, lo cual es accesible y si no lo es ahorras unos meses hasta tenerlo en la mano y acariciarlo: "Mi tesorooooooo".


----------



## maragold (4 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> No sé lo que le habrán dicho a una persona de que compre oro, pero no lo tenga en la mano, sino en el COMEX, cuando los propietarios quieran su oro se lía parda.
> Lo que yo creo que se ha comentado en este hilo es comprar físico, aunque sea poco, hay tiendas que te lo venden gramo a gramo, muy bien envuelto en billetes de cartón, pero como dice Fernando no hay que hacer publicidad gratis.
> El precio de compra de un gramo es 33,66 €, lo cual es accesible y si no lo es ahorras unos meses hasta tenerlo en la mano y acariciarlo: "Mi tesorooooooo".



Mi recomendación es que la compra mínima sea una moneda "mediana".
Napoleones, soberanos... alfonsinas. Siempre buscando el spot, claro.

Encima de tener oro físico, te haces una colección bien maja de historia numismática mundial... 8:


----------



## Marina (4 Ene 2014)

Supongo que alguno lo habra leido y tambien supongo que nadie lo habrá enlazado. Como aqui lo que se busca es informacion objetiva... (o era desinformacion interesada?)

Curioso piensa casi como yo...


> Bits y barbarie
> Paul Krugman 29 DIC 2013 - 00:00 CET2
> 
> Esta es una historia de tres minas de dinero. También es una historia de retroceso monetario, de la extraña resolución de mucha gente en dar marcha atrás a varios siglos de progreso.
> ...


----------



## maragold (4 Ene 2014)

Hay un hilo específico en el principal. Pásate por allí...

A ver si nos enteramos un poquito en lugar de estar trolleando día sí, día también, en este hilo...


----------



## Marina (4 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Hay un hilo específico en el principal. Pásate por allí...
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos un poquito en lugar de estar trolleando día sí, día también, en este hilo...



ahh, que esta en el principal...
la secta no quiere saber nada...
como Krugman no dice que que hay que comprar oro al andorrano ya no interesa..


----------



## ramsés (4 Ene 2014)

Nunca estoy en el principal, pero nada más meterme: LA COSA.
Ante este enlace bueno, donde remonster le atiza a gusto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...900-invertido-oro-sp500-bonos-salarios-7.html
LA COSA sigueen sus trece.
Yo pienso una cosa: Hay que saber convivir en la diversidad. Es bueno que los demás no piensen como tú, y tenga lugar a debate sano, creo que a esto le llaman democracia.
Nunca pensaría que LA COSA también da la vara en otros sitios.


----------



## maragold (4 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> ahh, que esta en el principal...
> la secta no quiere saber nada...
> como Krugman no dice que que hay que comprar oro al andorrano ya no interesa..



Krugman, el que predijo que Internet tendría la misma utilidad que el FAX?!?! :XX:

Y tú, por qué no comentas los gráficos del COMEX???


----------



## Marina (4 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Krugman, el que predijo que Internet tendría la misma utilidad que el FAX?!?! :XX:
> 
> Y tú, por qué no comentas los gráficos del COMEX???



Cuando no se tienen argumentos se ataca cualquier cosa desesperados por desacreditar... menos mal que no es negro, eso sería suficiente...
¿eso es todo lo que tienes para atacarlo?(aun suponiendo que fuera cierto y en que contexto)

pues habrá que leerlo con mas atención...


----------



## maragold (4 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Aquí un gráfico. A ver si los anti-oro (físico) tienen webos de explicarlo...
> 
> ::



Lo traigo de nuevo. Veo que el gráfico duele y los CM de la casta atacan de nuevo...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2014)

Hola, maragold: Yo siempre he sido de la misma opinión que tú en relación a las monedas de Oro, es decir en formato más "pequeño" y luego con un ligero "plus" numismatico. Ahora bien, hay que entender también las posibilidades económicas de la gente y, desde luego, lo que comenta ramsés es muy interesante para aquellos que quieran hacerse poco a poco con el metal y tener una auténtica "reserva de valor". Y se puede complementar comprando también alguna onza de Plata de forma también periódica.

Respecto a LA COSA lo mejor es pasar... Ahora están a punto de venir los Reyes y a este "personaje" no le van a traer carbón, ni mucho menos, lo que le traen le va a entusiasmar en grado sumo: ALFALFA...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Mi recomendación es que la compra mínima sea una moneda "mediana".
> Napoleones, soberanos... alfonsinas. Siempre buscando el spot, claro.
> 
> Encima de tener oro físico, te haces una colección bien maja de historia numismática mundial... 8:



Los soberanos pasan por ser los mas comunes de esa familia, a la par que los mas bellos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Nunca estoy en el principal, pero nada más meterme: LA COSA.
> Ante este enlace bueno, donde remonster le atiza a gusto:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...900-invertido-oro-sp500-bonos-salarios-7.html
> LA COSA sigueen sus trece.
> ...



He visitado el hilo, joer que risas :XX:

Le he dejado un regalo que puede documentar bien su teoría 

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 23:30 ----------

Ostras, mientras colgaba unas imágenes para ayudar a La Cosa (Mi Shemale Favorito) a documentar mejor su hilo :fiufiu: :fiufiu:, he encontrado este link que no tiene desperdicio.

Tu dinero no vale nada, o por qué mataron a Kennedy, Parte I y II (+ Vídeos) 

Os aclaro que aún no lo he leído detenidamente (lo he hecho por encima), por lo que he visto no tiene desperdicio, así que si tenéis un momento creo que valdrá la pena leerlo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2014)

Largo, pero muy interesante... Bueno, a algunos CM les parecerá una "herejía"...

- Sprott Physical Gold Trust (PHYS): Eric Parnell Positions For 2014: The Payoff In Precious Metals Has Enormous Potential - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Aro (5 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Los soberanos pasan por ser los mas comunes de esa familia, a la par que los mas bellos.



¿Foto/s para los novatos?
Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2014)

# Aro: - El Soberano: la moneda de oro preferida de la Reina de Inglaterra

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (5 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Aro: - El Soberano: la moneda de oro preferida de la Reina de Inglaterra
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias. Leo esto
« Los Soberanos de oro destinados a la inversión se volvieron a producir a partir del año 2000.»

Osea que en la actualidad hay soberanos "bullion"?


----------



## ramsés (5 Ene 2014)

COSA:
Todos los bancos centrales tienen oro en sótanos. ¿Por qué guardar ese metal inútil con puertas de varias toneladas?
En EEUU tienen 8.965,6 toneladas de oro guardadas principalmente en Fort Knox (Kentucky).

Los países con mayores reservas de oro - Fin - Economía para todos - ES


----------



## Marina (5 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> COSA:
> Todos los bancos centrales tienen oro en sótanos. ¿Por qué guardar ese metal inútil con puertas de varias toneladas?
> En EEUU tienen 8.965,6 toneladas de oro guardadas principalmente en Fort Knox (Kentucky).
> 
> Los países con mayores reservas de oro - Fin - Economía para todos - ES



Si a estas alturas hay que explicar eso...
vaya inversores.... y bases solidas que teneis para comprar oro. 

Tambien tienen rublos, dolares, francos, yenes, etc... 

*(es que no quereis entender que no me parece mal comprar oro, lo que me parece ridiculo son los motivos tan peregrinos que se dan en el foro, la desinformacion que hay, los intereses de foreros/vendedores sin escrupulos, o el mal momento elegido para entrar)*
En definitiva, si invierto en algo tengo que conocer a fondo las caracteristicas, historia y particularidades, y aquí no se si hay dos que sepan que es eso de invertir en oro.

(el que va de "listo" decia el otro dia que el patron oro empezo en 1944) con eso queda dicho todo.

PD: y no seas baboso que yo no insulte a nadie, que no os gustan las opiniones discreptantes, pero eso se argumenta no se insulta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> COSA:
> Todos los bancos centrales tienen oro en sótanos. ¿Por qué guardar ese metal inútil con puertas de varias toneladas?
> En EEUU tienen 8.965,6 toneladas de oro guardadas principalmente en Fort Knox (Kentucky).
> 
> Los países con mayores reservas de oro - Fin - Economía para todos - ES



Ramses suerte con los reyes a ver si cae algo de oro para otros carbon


----------



## maragold (5 Ene 2014)

Al final Marina nos ha dado la razón.
El oro es un activo muy importante, sobre todo a la hora de protegerse frente a las grandes estafas bancarias y estatales que inundan las finanzas mundiales.

Y personalmente creo que es buen momento para seguir cargando. Pero allá cada cuál...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Tambien tienen rublos, dolares, francos, yenes, etc...



Bueno, si dices esto y no añades a la lista trigo y petroleo, significa que aceptas que el oro es, como minimo, una divisa. Pero como tu sabes, una divisa muy diferente al resto de la lista, ya que es la única descentralizada y no fiat. Por lo que deberias reconocer que poco tiene que ver con el ladrillo. Es un buen punto de partida para el nuevo año.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2014)

LA COSA sigue "rebuznando"... Y sigue MINTIENDO: BRETTON WOODS, 1944... Bueno, si algo ha caracterizado a la Banca ha sido mentir y mentir, por tanto que se puede esperar de un CM...

Y paso del "personaje". Cuando tenga más conocimientos, argumente y -sobre todo- sea "persona" ya hablaremos...


----------



## Marina (5 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bueno, si dices esto y no añades a la lista trigo y petroleo, significa que aceptas que el oro es, como minimo, una divisa. Pero como tu sabes, una divisa muy diferente al resto de la lista, ya que es la única descentralizada y no fiat. Por lo que deberias reconocer que poco tiene que ver con el ladrillo. Es un buen punto de partida para el nuevo año.



Desconozco si los bancos centrales usan como colaterales las garantias hipotecarias... entonces ya no serian tan diferentes.

Pero si, entre el oro y el ladrillo hay diferencias, unas a favor del oro otras del ladrillo,
en un piso puedes vivir o en una finca puedes plantar patatas, un trozo de oro no creo que produzca mucho ni sirva para nada, excepto venderlo. a cambio el oro ocupa poco, se puede trasladar rapido y no paga impuestos.

De todas formas cuando los comparo es por el espiritu y los argumentos, si habraramos de tulipanes veria tambien similitudes.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 20:41 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> LA COSA sigue "rebuznando"... Y sigue MINTIENDO: BRETTON WOODS, 1944... Bueno, si algo ha caracterizado a la Banca ha sido mentir y mentir, por tanto que se puede esperar de un CM...
> 
> Y paso del "personaje". Cuando tenga más conocimientos, argumente y -sobre todo- sea "persona" ya hablaremos...



Pero a ver cateto, 
yo comente que el patron oro apenas habia existido 100 años, y tu querias darme una leccion, y viniste con que el patron oro comenzo en 1944.
LO CUAL ES FALSO, 
no insistas, seguirá siendo falso , no engañes a la gente con tus tonterias.

puse un enlace del BDE y tu mismo pusiste un enlace a la wikipedia, (aunque ese texto no lo pegaste) _Históricamente, la vigencia del patrón oro imperó durante el siglo XIX como base del sistema financiero internacional. _

Y ahora sigue con que el patron oro comenzo en 1944, 
si es que ademas de ignorante insistes en ello,


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2014)

¿Cateto? Si no me llegas a la suela de los zapatos en CULTURA... Sigue MINTIENDO que la gente es menos tonta de lo que tú la supones... Al menos, la mayor parte de los que entran en este hilo tienen mayor comprensión lectora que tú, aunque ya es demostrado que ni puta idea de eso y de muchás más cosas...

Tranquilo, ya falta poco para que los Reyes te dejen el alimento que te permite "pensar": la ALFALFA... Para "racionalizar" tendrás que esperar a que la evolución siga su curso en tu caso.

Y "reza", porque los CM lo tenéis muy "crudo" este año... ¿Camino del paro?


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Ene 2014)

Marina. Disculpa..
Una duda...
¿Que opinas de las criptomonedas?
Gracias


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Ene 2014)

La Cosa es un bot o algo así, no razona sólo escupe tonterías que parecen de un guión.

No sé si me dará penita si se va al paro (en caso de que sea un CM, claro).


----------



## Aro (5 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> *(es que no quereis entender que no me parece mal comprar oro, lo que me parece ridiculo son los motivos tan peregrinos que se dan en el foro, la desinformacion que hay, los intereses de foreros/vendedores sin escrupulos, o el mal momento elegido para entrar)*



Osea que Marina sólo quiere decirnos que «cuchillo que cae corta» y hay que esperar para entrar al oro.
Y los demás opinan unos que hay que ir acumulando poco a poco sin parar y otros opinan que si se espera a que cambie la tendencia puede ser tarde para entrar pues se puede dar el típico cambio brusco legal o de cotización en un fin de semana (como con los corralitos, etc)

¿Hemos ahí el dilema?
El resto de "literatura"es para divertirnos, ¿no? ::


----------



## ramsés (5 Ene 2014)

Marina:
Me gustaría que miraras el vídeo que hay en mi post número 2628, el segundo enlace habla de la inflación.
Lo digo para debatir sobre algo sólido.
No es muy largo, 17 minutos, pero, con sinceridad, es lo suficientemente profundo para no intercambiar mensajes hirientes, y sacar algo provechoso.
Si no te da la gana verlo, no pasa nada, lo dices y punto, pero lo he seleccionado después de mucho buscar.
Aunque sea por mi esfuerzo, échale un vistazo.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Ene 2014)

Le he dejado este mensaje a La Cosa en su hilo del dólar:

#post10701676

Los links que he dejado no me parecen mal, así como las citas, creo que no tienen desperdicio.

Saludos



Spoiler



1-dolar-1900-invertido-oro-sp500-bonos-salarios-8.html#post10701676

Me temo que eso lo tendrás que buscar tú, no te vendría mal aprender a llegar a fondo de las tonterías que escribes, comprueba las respuestas que amablemente se te dan, ya que aunque no lo creas son un regalo muy valioso para ti.

De igual forma, a mi me la pela si te lo crees o no, si lo investigas o no, si actuás en consecuencia o no...

En fin, te daré 2 pistas para que comiences y tires del hilo, te llevarán a las páginas que anteriormente te di (aunque seguramente las ningunearás porque no llevan la firma de algún vendehúmos que esté en el poder ó a lado de ellos).

DollarDaze Economic Commentary Blog - Gold, Oil, Stocks, Investments, Currencies, and the Federal Reserve: Your Purchasing Power

Measuring Worth - Relative Worth Calculators and Data Sets

“Gold is always accepted and is the ultimate means of payment and is perceived to be an element of stability in the currency and in the ultimate value of the currency and that historically has always been the reason why governments hold gold.”
_Alan Greenspan_


“Inflation is the one form of taxation that can be imposed without legislation.”
_Milton Friedman_


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2014)

Interesante...

Gold Stocks: What to Expect in the New Year - U.S. Global Investors


----------



## Marina (6 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> .





Refinanciado dijo:


> .



os agradezco vuestros mensajes que parecen de buena fe, y se agradece.

Pero a ver, Realmente creeis que me meto a opinar sin saber lo que es la inflación y como actua? 
El prime libro que lei hace ya muchos años sobre elst era de los 70 (vamos que el tema viene de lejos)y hubo epocas que la inflacion estaba disparada, AHORA NO. 
La inflación en versión completa. de SAMPEDRO, José Luis: - Libros El Trovador
Buscandolo vi que hay una nueva edición pero me da la impresion que solo han añadido un prologo.
LA INFLACION - JOSE LUIS SAMPEDRO, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro

igual que me informé hace mucho sobre la inflación (no leyendo 4 post), tambien me informe del oro, su valor historico, los diferentes usos bancarios que se le ha dado en la época moderna.

Diferencias entre patron oro, patron dolar, usar el oro como respaldo, etc...
Porque se abandono el padron, consecuencias. etc...

entonces resolvi muchas cuestiones como: ¿se puede usar el patron oro sin tener oro? etc...

en todo caso cuando tenga un ratito vere esos videos y ya te diré si aportan o confunden segun mi opinion.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 00:23 ----------

Vi por encima el de la inflacion, 
no esta mal, 
Dice de forma muy acertada que la inflacion no es que las cosas suban de precio sino un aspecto monetario, la perdida de valor del dinero.

La ultima parte es un desatino. 
Dice por ejemplo: que si antes una familia vivia con un salario y ahora necesita dos es por la inflacion, RIDICULO, lo que ha perdido valor no es el dinero es el trabajo. ahora se necesitan dos trabajadores para tener la misma capacidad adquisitiva. Y eso no es una cualidad del dinero sino del valor hombre/trabajo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Gold Stocks: What to Expect in the New Year - U.S. Global Investors



Sobre todo lo del banco central de inglaterra...:8:


----------



## ramsés (6 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> os agradezco vuestros mensajes que parecen de buena fe, y se agradece.
> 
> Pero a ver, Realmente creeis que me meto a opinar sin saber lo que es la inflación y como actua?
> El prime libro que lei hace ya muchos años sobre elst era de los 70 (vamos que el tema viene de lejos)y hubo epocas que la inflacion estaba disparada, AHORA NO.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2014)

Un analista nos habla sobre la Escuela Austriaca y resulta curioso como aconseja también el Oro como "refugio". Y van...

- The Daily Bell - Seth Daniels on Austrian Economics, Central Bank Disasters and the Coming Housing Bottom


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

Las mineras de oro vuelven a pactar precios de su producción para asegurar su financiación – Contratos de cobertura

Tras varios meses de abandono por parte de las mineras de la venta a futuro (mediante contratos de cobertura o “hedging”) por el encarecimiento de los precios al contado, la práctica de pactar precios para entrega futura de oro vuelve a ser una prioridad para las compañías extractoras gracias a las presiones de los bancos creadores de mercado o “bullion Banks”.

Estos bancos emisores de oro-papel corren serio peligro de quiebra ya que retrasan cada vez más los plazos de conversión del oro papel en físico y no amortizan todo o gran parte del papel de oro que circula en el mercado con un respaldo prácticamente nulo. En este sentido, el ritmo de salida de oro de sus cámaras de custodia provoca que los bancos busquen desesperadamente oro físico con el que rellenar o, al menos, mitigar la caída de sus reservas.

Dentro de este negociado, el eslabón más débil es el formado por las compañías mineras, las cuales se han visto forzadas a volver a pactar precios a futuro para seguir recibiendo financiación bancaria, hoy más necesaria que nunca dada la caída de los precios de sus acciones. Esta condición impuesta por los “bullion Banks” para conceder nueva financiación provocará mayores problemas para las mineras, puesto que obtienen un precio mayor vendiendo el oro al contado que a plazo.

Si bien es cierto que la firma de un contrato de cobertura asegura un precio y una vía de salida al producto, no es menos cierta la pérdida de margen para las mineras en un entorno muy desfavorable de precios. A esto se une también el proceso de “destrucción creadora” en el que están inmersas las mineras en el que están purgando sus excesos de inversión y eliminando proyectos no rentables

El vaciamiento de las cámaras de custodia de los bancos creadores de mercado comenzó con el inicio de la crisis de confianza en el oro papel. Este proceso se retroalimenta en tanto en cuanto los inversores acuden a los bancos a convertir sus papeles en físico, lo cual hace que los papeles tengan aún un menor respaldo.

En este pasado año 2013, los “bullion banks” se han encontrado con un problema adicional. Varios Bancos Centrales han pedido la repatriación de sus reservas de oro localizadas, en su mayor parte, en Estados Unidos e Inglaterra. Un porcentaje mayoritario de este oro se encuentra arrendado a “bullion banks”, el cual a su vez está comprometido como subyacente en contratos de opciones o futuros. La dificultad de rescate de estas reservas viene dada por la incapacidad de estos bancos de atender sus compromisos.

La consecuencia esencial en los últimos días ha sido el incremento significativo de los inventarios de oro de los “bullion banks” en el COMEX. Puede verse en el siguiente gráfico cómo se ha quebrado la tendencia continuamente bajista desde abril.



Las mineras de oro vuelven a pactar precios de su producción en 2013 |OroyFinanzas.com

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:08 ----------

El Banco de Canadá ha sacado al mercado los inventarios de monedas de oro que conservaba desde la Gran Guerra de 1914. Después de un siglo, guardadas en las bóvedas del Banco Central, el gobierno conservador canadiense ha ordenado la puesta en venta de más de 200.000 monedas de oro acuñadas entre 1912 y 1914, años previos a la suspensión de la convertibilidad del papel en oro.

Esta medida tomada por el gobierno forma parte de un plan de venta de activos públicos con el objetivo de obtener ingresos extraordinarios para cuadrar las cuentas. Este producto es especialmente atractivo para los coleccionistas e inversores, puesto que las monedas de 5 y 10 dólares de oro son muy apreciadas. Ya en 2012, el Banco de Canadá anunció que pondría a la venta 30.000 monedas de las 246.000 que forman este inventario, el cual está auditado y valorado dentro de las reservas oficiales de oro del país...

El Banco de Canadá pone a la venta su inventario de monedas de oro |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## Marina (7 Ene 2014)

Seguimos usando fuentes fiables y desintereadas


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Seguimos usando fuentes fiables y desintereadas



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GinmMp_n_...BlA/LRrU58aQ0jE/s1600/Las+Vegas+%28228%29.JPG


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> Seguimos usando fuentes fiables y desintereadas



Las fuentes fiables y desinteresadas son los padres.
La cuestion es que la parte factual de las noticias, de unos y otros, permite ir uniendo puntos.


----------



## Marina (7 Ene 2014)

Diras las fuentes de información de unos y unos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2014)

Interesante...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Saxo Bank Outrageous Predictions for 2014 Steen Jakobsen - My Comments


----------



## Aro (7 Ene 2014)

Precisamente esa fuente, no sé si fiable o desinteresada, dice que el COMEX ha aumentado sus reservas físicas, por lo que se aleja el riesgo de colapso.


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Saxo Bank Outrageous Predictions for 2014 Steen Jakobsen - My Comments



Punto 8...Germany in recession...


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ene 2014)

En conversación con los servicios de documentación de Wall Street, los analistas de Morningstar auguran un buen año 2014 para el oro físico, especialmente la demanda de joyería en los dos gigantes asiáticos: China e India. La “fiebre del oro” nueva en Asia se desató con la caída de los precios en el mes de abril. En cuatro meses, el precio de la onza de oro pasó de 1.700 dólares a 1.400 dólares gracias a la salida de inversores de oro hacia otros mercados (renta variable, bonos del Tesoro o activos de alto riesgo) y las señales que en mayo dio la Reserva Federal indicando el comienzo del “tapering”.

Los inversores que entraron entre los años 2008 y 2011 están recogiendo beneficios y aprovechando el tirón de la demanda de oro físico en Asia. En este sentido, acuden de forma masiva a los ETFs para convertir sus títulos en físico y comerciar con ellos en bolsas asiáticas como Shanghái, Hong Kong o Singapur. Aumentan su demanda de joyería por ser uno de los productos de oro físico más atractivos y más extendidos en el mercado...

Morningstar cree que la demanda de oro físico estabilizará su precio |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2014)

Un interesante articulo sobre China: Oro como estrategia y Petróleo como herramienta...

- China's FX Research Center: Gold Is The Strategy | In Gold We Trust


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ene 2014)

Un estudio de la compañía de operadores en opciones binarias Banc de Binary revela que los Bancos Centrales acumulan 400.000 millones de dólares en pérdidas de sus negociados de oro. Los Bancos Centrales han mantenido sus reservas oficiales por miedo a reconocer mayores pérdidas y no repetir la experiencia desastrosa del gabinete laborista de Gordon Brown en 2002.

El mayor perdedor es la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos, el Banco Central que mayores reservas oficiales tiene del mundo. Según los cálculos de Banc de Binary, las pérdidas de la Fed se cifran en 106.000 millones de dólares, pasando de 433.000 millones a 327.000 millones en un año...

Bancos Centrales con 400mil mill. dólares pérdidas de reservas de oro |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ene 2014)

Las importaciones de oro de China procedentes de Hong Kong han caído un 53% por la bajada de precios

Importaciones de oro de China de Hong Kong han caído un 53% |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ene 2014)

¿ ALGO QUE DECIR ?

Utilizar azúcar para extraer oro de manera ecológica


----------



## ramsés (10 Ene 2014)

Este gráfico es para los que quieran ganar dinero, o simplemente guardarlo, en oro, los ahorros que puedan tener, se pueden pillar los dedos. Lo digo porque no se puede saber con seguridad en qué punto de la gráfica te encuentras.


----------



## Aro (10 Ene 2014)

Nos encontramos en el último punto de la gráfica, obviamente ::

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 21:53 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> ¿ ALGO QUE DECIR ?
> 
> Utilizar azúcar para extraer oro de manera ecológica




Ojalá dejen de usar mercurio


----------



## ramsés (10 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Nos encontramos en el último punto de la gráfica, obviamente ::
> 
> Lo digo por los que compraron hace un año, año y medio, dos años, esos están esperando que vuelva a subir para no vender con pérdidas. Hubo una subida y una bajada del precio del oro más o menos en 1980, llegando el precio a unos 750 $ onza (no descuento la inflación porque no sé hacerlo), bajando hasta unos 305 $ en 1981, y no volviendo a reaccionar hasta 2002.
> Son 21 años de larga espera.
> ...


----------



## Aro (10 Ene 2014)

Entiendo, Ramsés, disculpa la broma.

Sí, eso que comentas es el sino de las manos débiles. Llegar a destiempo a todas las fiestas o, si llegan a tiempo, cegarse por la avaricia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ene 2014)

Disfruta del oro, coleccionismo del oro...Ojalá nunca me despegue de el, nunca, será buena señal para la humanidad, para nosotros los aureos, mi familia, yo...NO LO VENDERE AUNQUE LA COTIZACIÓN SUBA A 10000 $, solo en caso de extrema necesidad para intercambio de bienes tangibles o primer orden. Algun refugio mas solido para ir a largo ?. no existe.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Hemos dialogado y discutido hasta la saciedad sobre lo que planteas. Por regla general, un "metalero" no ve a los MPs como "inversión" y sí como "reserva de valor", es decir con criterios más "fundamentalistas" -los suyos- que otra cosa.

Quien haya entrado en los MPs con otra "mentalidad" o tiene "suerte" o se ha equivocado totalmente en cuanto al activo de "inversión", puesto que para eso ya hay otros instrumentos financieros.

Vamos a ver, ramsés, el Oro estuvo influenciado en su subida de hace algo más de dos años por varios motivos, pero te recuerdo que en esa época la zona periférica y el mismo Euro estaban en cuestión, de manera que cuando hay este tipo de "amenazas" el dinero suele refugiarse en los MPs. Nada que no haya sucedido históricamente en situaciones extremas.

También hay que tener en cuenta que nunca se debe comprar ningún activo en los "picos" y mucho mejor siempre en las caídas, aparte de ir promediando. Pero ya sabemos que la ambición de los seres humanos suele ir por delante de su raciocinio...

Respecto al gráfico que pones pues no me dice nada. Yo soy "fundamentalista" y los gráficos me pueden servir para "decirme" dónde comprar, pero poco más. Podría ponerte un gráfico del Dow Jones o del Dax y te podría preguntar lo mismo, aunque la respuesta ya se ve en dichos gráficos.

De todas formas, como "recordatorio": el Dow Jones en Enero´2000: 10940 y hoy andaba (cuando lo he mirado) por los 16437. Así que tú mismo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 23:23 ----------

¡Hombre! oro y plata forever, no hace falta que llegue a $10.000... Mucho antes, hay que "espabilar" y cambiarlo por otros bienes tangibles. Reservando algo, eso sí, por si acaso...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (11 Ene 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: Hemos dialogado y discutido hasta la saciedad sobre lo que planteas. Por regla general, un "metalero" no ve a los MPs como "inversión" y sí como "reserva de valor", es decir con criterios más "fundamentalistas" -los suyos- que otra cosa.

Quien haya entrado en los MPs con otra "mentalidad" o tiene "suerte" o se ha equivocado totalmente en cuanto al activo de "inversión", puesto que para eso ya hay otros instrumentos financieros.

Vamos a ver, ramsés, el Oro estuvo influenciado en su subida de hace algo más de dos años por varios motivos, pero te recuerdo que en esa época la zona periférica y el mismo Euro estaban en cuestión, de manera que cuando hay este tipo de "amenazas" el dinero suele refugiarse en los MPs. Nada que no haya sucedido históricamente en situaciones extremas.

También hay que tener en cuenta que nunca se debe comprar ningún activo en los "picos" y mucho mejor siempre en las caídas, aparte de ir promediando. Pero ya sabemos que la ambición de los seres humanos suele ir por delante de su raciocinio...

Respecto al gráfico que pones pues no me dice nada. Yo soy "fundamentalista" y los gráficos me pueden servir para "decirme" dónde comprar, pero poco más. Podría ponerte un gráfico del Dow Jones o del Dax y te podría preguntar lo mismo, aunque la respuesta ya se ve en dichos gráficos.

De todas formas, como "recordatorio": el Dow Jones en Enero´2000: 10940 y hoy andaba (cuando lo he mirado) por los 16437. Así que tú mismo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 23:23 ----------

¡Hombre! oro y plata forever, no hace falta que llegue a $10.000... Mucho antes, hay que "espabilar" y cambiarlo por otros bienes tangibles. Reservando algo, eso sí, por si acaso...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Gracias Fernando.
Quizás no logro decir lo que quiero expresar.
Lo digo por las personas que están a mi alrededor que me dicen: "Ahora qué?. Pues yo les dije que para protegernos, por ejemplo, de un posible "corralito", mejor tener tu capacidad de compra en oro, ese metal era como un coloso contra el que se estrellarían todas las incertidumbres, el oro es contundente y bonito, eterno para que oro y plata forever lo acaricie hasta la muerte.
Los pronósticos, que en parte me basé en las teorías de Santiago Niño Becerra era que entrábamos en una fase de fuertes turbulencias, con posible fallida de bancos y gente haciendo cola, algo que algunos foreros decían que lo del 1929 iba a ser una broma comparando con lo que venía.
Yo veía los pisos subir, demasiado y preveía su caída (de ahí mi gusto por burbuja.info, ellos lo vieron antes que casi todos)
Pero si recuerdo todo aquello, y he llegado a ver colas muy largas en las puertas de cajas de ahorro intervenidas ahora por el BBVA, eso se ha cumplido, pero _*el hecho de que el oro suba no se ha cumplido*_.
No digo que en su momento los de mi alrededor (y yo mismo) compramos para ganar dinero,_* sino para no perder*_, si caían las entidades financieras como castillos de naipes, nosotros estaríamos al metal amarillo bien sujetos, sería nuestro salvavidas.
Pero no ha ocurrido (bueno, lo de las colas sí), tal y como se van pintando las cosas *el oro debería estar mucho más arriba que donde está ahora.*
No quisiera oír que los Rothschild manejan el precio a la baja, pues es un mercado tan grande que me parece increíble de intervenir.
No sé si ahora me he explicado mejor.


----------



## Aro (11 Ene 2014)

Santiago Niño Becerra también apuesta por la deflación, aunque no profundiza demasiado en estos temas (para mí ya es muy monótono).
También dice que hay escasez de commodities.
Ambos extremos parece paradógico que se den al mismo tiempo, aunque lo estamos presenciando.

La manipulación la están comentando aquí constantemente, realizada a través del COMEX, no sé hasta qué punto el volumen del COMEX es demasiado elevado para tener manipulación.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Ene 2014)

Mi opiniòn es que los metaleros deberïan venir llorados de casa. Tratar el oro como un seguro siempre dije que era un error porque la volatilidad de este activo suele ser de infarto. Por otro lado se culpa de las bajadas a la manipulación del precio porque hay 100 contratos por cada oz física. Je je ¿que pasa, que cuando subía, los contratos eran uno por cada oz.? Seamos serios señores.


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2014)

Ramses, 

En otro hilo (el de la plata) me debatieron sobre que el oro no conserva el poder adquisitivo, he estado buscando algo al respecto y si tengo tiempo abriré un hilo (aunque no lo creo, te lo resumiré así:

PODER ADQUISITIVO: 

- Cantidad de bienes o servicios que pueden ser comprados con un determinado ingreso.

- Refleja la capacidad de compra de bienes y servicios que tiene una moneda. Guarda relación inversa con la inflación, es decir disminuye a medida que aumenta la inflación.

Ahora veamos un par de gráficos:













Como puedes ver, el oro se comporta como todos los bienes básicos, puedes buscar gráficos de todos ellos en los mismos periodos y verás un comportamiento similar. Es posible que haya cierto desfase de tiempo, por lo cual parece que el petróleo ha tocado fondo; esto se debe a que Arabia Saudí (poseedor del 25% de las reservas mundiales) no puede mantener el barril por debajo de 95 USD sin tener problemas internos, es decir, hemos llegado al mínimo aceptable, no obstante, en momentos puntales y breves estará debajo de ese precio, pero será más por temas de trading.

¿Cuánto tiempo y cuanto más bajará de precio el oro?, 

Quizás si comparas el comportamiento de los bienes básicos con los bonos de US a 10 años, podrás ver que sucede la subida y bajada de tipos de interés:







¿Cuánto tiempo podrán mantener los tipos de interés excepcionalmente bajos?

Ahora mira un grafico del poder adquisitivo:







¿Puedes observar que el oro mantiene el poder adquisitivo?

Ahora pongo un gráfico de la evolución del precio del petróleo y verás lo que está sucediendo realmente:







Curiosamente se comporta igual que la deuda americana y el aumento de la población mundial.

Toma un poco de tiempo y mira este vídeo:

Colapso "Económico Inevitable" a causa del Petróleo. 

[YOUTUBE]9vJ-ZLpTj4c[/YOUTUBE]

Para mí es muy esclarecedor.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Vidar (11 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Mi opiniòn es que los metaleros deberïan venir llorados de casa. Tratar el oro como un seguro siempre dije que era un error porque la volatilidad de este activo suele ser de infarto. Por otro lado se culpa de las bajadas a la manipulación del precio porque hay 100 contratos por cada oz física. Je je ¿que pasa, que cuando subía, los contratos eran uno por cada oz.? Seamos serios señores.



Hay que reconocer que desde dic-2012 hay una excesiva manipulación a la baja de la cotización que ya no se corresponde a la demanda real que supera a la producción mundial, de lo que si nos podemos quejar es que no haya mercados alternativos que fijen precios adaptados a la realidad.

.


----------



## Parri (11 Ene 2014)

Amigos metaleros os paso los 3 artículos que me han parecido más interesantes de esta última semana. Seguro que están por otros hilos metaleros pero por si alguien no los ha leído.

QE, lo que la verdad esconde - Rankia

La venta de monedas de plata American Silver Eagle ventas máximas 2013 |OroyFinanzas.com

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¡SE DISPARA BACKWARDATION DEL ORO!

Sigo pensando que hemos tocado suelo en los metales.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2014)

# ramsés: Bueno, yo no tengo por costumbre "preocuparme" por las cotizaciones de los MPs. En todo caso, sí que me preocuparé si éstos tocan los "precios objetivos" que tengo a medio/largo plazo y que ahora mismo están lejanos. Y digo lo de "preocuparme" porque me vería obligado a "intercambiarlos" por bienes tangibles y muy probablemente fuera de este país... Por tanto, un cambio radical en mi vida y en la familia que quisiera seguirme. Y si no veo esos "precios objetivos" tampoco pasa nada, señal de que habremos "sobrevivido" con más o menos suerte y esos MPs quedarán en "herencia"...

Que yo sepa, ramsés, los bancos no han caído. Han hecho todas las marranadas que han hecho falta para "rescatarlos" y te recuerdo que esto lo estamos pagando TODOS y lo que nos queda... A algunos que teníamos productos de esa mierda de bancos pues ya nos han aplicado una "quita" y otros muchos están esperando que los tribunales les den la razón y, aún así, ya veremos...

De todas formas, la banca española está tan podrida como la mayor parte de la banca mundial. Por ejemplo, la banca alemana y francesa son también "muertos vivientes" y como todo está tan "manipulado", pues la realidad no llega a la gente...

Y el Oro SI que reaccionó adecuadamente cuando todo parecía hundirse... Luego, pues evitaron o atrasaron el "desastre" y el Oro dejo de ser considerado como "refugio", por tanto es lógico que corrigiera la fuerte subida experimentada. A largo plazo, sin ser un "especialista" en AT, el Oro y el resto de los MPs son sumamente atractivos, al menos para mí.

# carloszorro: Hombre, todos tenemos nuestras respectivas "percepciones" y respetando la tuya, pues yo SI que veo como un "seguro" al Oro/MPs. Y ya lo he argumentado en muchas ocasiones, por tanto no voy a reiterarme y "aburrir" al personal.

Por supuesto, tienes razón en lo que comentas sobre que la gente tuvo una especie de efecto "rebaño" cuando se adquirieron MPs sin contemplar la diferencia entre "físico" y "papel". Aparte de no tener en cuenta, básicamente por desconocimiento, que siempre ha habido una gran volatilidad en TODAS las Materias Primas y no solamente en los MPs...

En lo personal, teniendo en cuenta que en el Oro entré en un rango entre $600-$800 pues no parece que me haya "equivocado" mucho... ¿No? Ni vendí en los "altos" ni pienso vender por mucho que pudiera bajar. Es más, en mi caso, estoy sopesando el entrar de nuevo en el Oro y es que el año pasado me interesó mucho más la Plata.

Y estas Navidades/Reyes he regalado MPs en "formato" de joyería y es curioso el efecto que suele tener en las damas. Es algo que siempre me ha sorprendido y mira que ya estoy de "vuelta"... También resulta curioso observar que quienes tienen joyas no se preocupan si los MPs suben o bajan, pues a mí me pasa lo mismo aunque en otros "formatos".

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Marina (11 Ene 2014)

es que me parto, ojeo unos hilos de oro y me encuentro a los defensores de comprar oro vendiendolo.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-171.html#post10697942

Lo que siempre dije, esto es un nido de vendedores e incautos en busca de un listo...

una duda para los que invierten en plata. ¿cuánto se pierde en impuestos en cada operación de compra venta?

Comento esto porque ocurriria algo especial con la plata para los inversores, es que pagarian siempre impuestos, cosa que no pasa con ningun otro producto.

- los productos de inversion no pagan impuestos al consumo,
- Los productos de consumo no pagan impuestos al consumo despues de que lo compra el usuario final. (vamos que si te compras un coche al venderlo no se paga otra vez iva) La vivienda solo paga iva la primera vez, para las siguientes veces han creado un impuesto especial.

Pues la plata parece que siempre paga.. mala inversion... perdida costante...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2014)

Yo si que me "parto" con LA COSA... Pues da la casualidad en que ese hilo de compra y venta entre foreros uno de los compradores más "usuales" es "menda lerenda" y digo claramente COMPRADOR y NO vendedor, que luego a este "pájaro/a" le gusta "manipular" todo aquello que no comulga con su "credo"...

Respecto a la "duda": ningún "problema" porque encima me puedo permitir el "lujo" de comprar Premium y, por consiguiente, muy por encima del spot de la Plata. Claro que el "coleccionismo" es algo que no puedes entender, tampoco te preocupe porque es "normal" en ti... 

Por cierto, veo que solamente te fijas en el hilo de este foro, pues bien te invito a darte una vuelta por las subastas que se realizan tipo e-Bay. No veas el sobrespot que se está pagando... Llevo días intentando llevarme algunas piezas para mis colecciones, pero parece que fuera de este foro también hay otras "percepciones"...

¡Ah! "mi" dinero lo manejo como mejor estimo, lo que no quita para que también tenga "papel moneda" y en este caso en "formato" de Planes de Pensiones y me va muy bien porque me lo gestiono yo, evidentemente de forma activa porque si hemos de confiar en las gestoras ya puedes "apagar e irte"... No es crea mucho en ello, visto lo visto en los últimos tiempos, pero como lo "correcto" es "diversificar" pues estoy en ello. Lo que tengo muy claro es que no voy a renovar ningún depósito, ni comprar acciones, ni bonos, ni tener liquidez "excesiva" en una cuenta corriente, etc. Mi "ideal" actual es estar fuera de lo que pueda proporcionar el más mínimo beneficio a un banco...

Lo siento si eres un CM...


----------



## Marina (11 Ene 2014)

Baboso paré de leerte en el primer parrafo, yO NO te insulte. 

El enlace apuntaba a un usuario "clasico" defensor de "comprar" pero que se dedica a vender, como muchos de los que pululan por aqui, CURIOSO.

En resumen que eres de los "pringados". *esta claro que para engañar a un tonto tiene que haber tonto.*



> una duda para los que invierten en plata. ¿cuánto se pierde en impuestos en cada operación de compra venta?
> 
> Comento esto porque ocurriria algo especial con la plata para los inversores, es que pagarian siempre impuestos, cosa que no pasa con ningun otro producto.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Tus "insultos" ya revelan tu "personalidad". Eres sumamente penoso, supongo que se te habrá acabado la ALFALFA... Lástima, porque falta mucho hasta los próximos Reyes...
Y ya no te respondo más en esta ocasión porque es perder el tiempo de forma lamentable y es que no das para más...


----------



## Vidar (11 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> es que me parto, ojeo unos hilos de oro y me *encuentro a los defensores de comprar oro vendiendolo*.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-171.html#post10697942
> 
> Lo que siempre dije, esto es un nido de vendedores e incautos en busca de un listo...
> ...



Doble ración de analfaburrismo:

- No veo donde el Sr. EstudianteTesorero venda oro.

- La plata cuando la vende un particular no paga IVA, por que los particulares no facturan IVA. En todo caso se pagaría IRPF sobre la plusvalía, igual que con el oro o con cualquier otro producto con el que negocie un particular si hay plusvalía.

Deberías de ponerte gafas para mejorar esa comprensión lectora:







.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2014)

Joder, Vidar, podías haber colocado un ejemplar menos "guapo", ya sabes con moscas y demás... Aunque lo de las gafas está bastante "logrado"....


----------



## Marina (11 Ene 2014)

JOJOJO, ES TU AUTORETRATO??? JOJOJO

ES QUE ME PARTO, UN POST DICIENDO "VENDO ORO" Y EL BURRANCO ESTE NI SE ENTERA.

y sobre la plata parece que tienes la misma idea... (Y claro que hay formulas para que un particular facture con iva)
Y Como yo no se por eso he preguntado y he formulado adecuadamente la cuestión.
Supongo que paga un 21% al comprarla, ¿si se vende entre particulares no paga iva? si se vende a una empresa y esta la revende ¿vuelva a pagar iva? etc...

Que responda alguien que sepa, aunque dudo que por aquí, con el coeficiente que os gastáis, alguien sepa algo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> ES QUE ME PARTO, UN POST DICIENDO "VENDO ORO" Y EL BURRANCO ESTE NI SE ENTERA.



La verdad es que no se por quien lo dices, he revisado dos veces la pagina que enlazas y no he encontrado a nadie que dijera "vendo oro". No te habras equivocado con el enlace? ::


----------



## Vidar (11 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> JOJOJO, ES TU AUTORETRATO??? JOJOJO
> 
> ES QUE ME PARTO, UN POST DICIENDO "VENDO ORO" Y EL BURRANCO ESTE NI SE ENTERA.
> 
> ...



¿no has visto que son medallas de cobre, so-cegata? son casi un juguete para regalar a los niños, no es ORO.

Claro que un particular puede facturar IVA, dándose de alta en autónomos, no te jode!! :XX:

Pero vamos a ver, hablabas antes de coches, pues esto es lo mismo, primer comprador particular paga IVA al comprarlo a una empresa y lo revende a otro compraventa sin IVA (por un precio sobre el que pagaría IRPF si lo vende más caro que lo compró y si no, no, por ejemplo un excelente alfa romeo clásico de los que se revalorizan) y este lo vuelve a revender con IVA.

Se lo deduce como gasto en el IS pero la compra al particular no sirve a la empresa para compensar IVA. ¿Llegas ya?

Esto de amaestrador de burros no es lo mío... 

.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 22:34 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La verdad es que no se por quien lo dices, he revisado dos veces la pagina que enlazas y no he encontrado a nadie que dijera "vendo oro". No te habras equivocado con el enlace? ::



cita tu post con #, por lo que no hay duda de que se refiere a tí. Pero la jumenta ha visto las fotos de las rounds a 5€ y se ha creído que es oro. 

Esta no ha visto ni su medallita de la 1ª comunión. 

.


----------



## Marina (11 Ene 2014)

cierto me equivoque, 

entre en el hilo de "274956-hilo-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii" y ciertamente ese hilo con sus 170 paginas no trata de la compra venta de oro y plata (ahora ya entiendo la imagen del burro).
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-171.html

Disculpa mi error.. Me doy cuenta que el foro NO esta lleno de gente interesada en vender y anda comiendole la oreja al personal. error imperdonable.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2014)

Hola, Vidar: ¿Conoces este "chiste"? La "realidad" suele ser más "cruda"...

- El papá de Pepito le pregunta:

- ¿Cómo te fue en el examen, Pepito?

- No sé, papá, pero ¿sabías que los profesores son muy religiosos?

- ¿Y por qué?

- Porque a cada rato decían, "Ay Dios mío, ayúdalo".

Pues, eso...

Saludos.

-


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿no has visto que son medallas de cobre, so-cegata? son casi un juguete para regalar a los niños, no es ORO.
> 
> Claro que un particular puede facturar IVA, dándose de alta en autónomos, no te jode!! :XX:
> 
> ...



Una duda 

Las panda 2014 son de oro o cobre ?

Valen 5 o 1200 ?

O da lo mismo...:XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> cita tu post con #, por lo que no hay duda de que se refiere a tí. Pero la jumenta ha visto las fotos de las rounds a 5€ y se ha creído que es oro.



 ... me costaba aceptar que fuera tan tan tan limitada como para repetir la acusación sin verificarlo ... 

Marina: No confundas inversión con coleccionismo, el 99% de lo que hay en ese hilo es compra-venta de monedas premium, solo puntualmente aparece algún vendedor "oficial" ofreciendo algo de bullion en cantidades dignas de ese nombre. Y mas allá de los 4 vendedores que nos suministran premium a muchos, el resto ventas puntuales de monedas de colección que hemos comprado por duplicado o triplicado para amortizar portes. Igual somos tontos por apostar por los metales, pero de ahí a presuponer mala fe y premeditación... Aunque no se porqué me molesto a intentar explicarte algo que no tienes interés en corregir, mucho mejor los prejuicios.


----------



## RVR60 (12 Ene 2014)

Mucho pregunta por la plata y su fiscalidad.

Será que se está planteando entrar de tanto leer el hilo XD


----------



## Aro (12 Ene 2014)

No despreciéis tampoco la posibilidad de «CM» o vendedores interesados en el foro.
El otro día vi un mensaje chorra atacando a las burbucoin (yo las tomo como un «juguete») y después me encontré de casualidad al usuario vendiendo MP. Puede ser coincidencia, pero no descartemos nada. 
Por otro lado, al poner aquí muchos links informativos que pertenecen a páginas en las que ves que casualmente venden monedas, también es normal activar un poco más el espíritu crítico y pensar que tras las noticias de esas webs puede haber intereses comerciales (de hecho los hay y lo sabéis mejor que yo). ¿Esto implica invalidar todas las informaciones? Pues tampoco.

Lo del porcentaje de la plata, agradezco la pregunta porque ha provocado una respuesta muy esclarecedora de Vidar, gracias.

Y los insultos en cualquier dirección, pues no aportan nada bueno para nadie.

Saludos


----------



## ramsés (12 Ene 2014)

Marina: 
¿No te cansas de que te digan que no aportas nadas?
¿De ser detestado en este hilo?
¿De que te llamen LA COSA, LA NIÑA?
No creas que este es el único hilo que hay en burbuja.info
Hay miles, y algunos coinciden con tu forma de pensar, allí estarías de fábula y querido por los foreros que lo compongan.
En este hilo estoy a gusto, excepto algún exabrupto de algún sobrado.
Pero los de siempre, Fernando, oro y plata forever, Vidar, Estudiante, Aro y otros que me dejo, veo que están a gusto, yo también a gusto con ellos... qué mas quiero.
Quizás sea un problema psicológico, parecido al que hace muchos años tenía bobojista y que no lo veo más desde que la burbuja inmobiliaria se ve desde Plutón.
Estaba claro que algo daría la razón entre dos: a los que negaban la burbuja y los que no. El tiempo ha hablado, con contundencia, y no veas lo que se aprecia, por lo menos en la ciudad donde vivo, donde han quedado en esqueletos de hormigón armado, los pisos que valdrían 600.000 € en un barrio cutre, sin ascensor, y que subían de precio cada semana. Entré en una sucursal del BBVA y estaba lleno de paquetes con hipotecas basura.
Pero el oro, con sus movimientos laterales la mar de aburridos, y sin gustarte tener oro ni en la mano, ¿qué pretendes con tus posts, odiados por todos los metaleros sin excepción ninguna?.


----------



## Marina (12 Ene 2014)

Solo dar otro punto de vista, si fuera un foro cerrado donde solo entra x personas no participaría, pero es un foro puesto en una chincheta del burbuja.info y por tanto libre para entrar y ademas pretende estar destacado para que todo el mundo tenga informacion sobre el oro e invertir en el,
¿no es razonable que quien entra reciba tambien información objetiva?

si mañana abren un foro de inversion en BBVA y solo se da informacion parcial y subjetiva, todo "BBVA" es lo mejor, BBVA , es la solución, BBVA es dios, ¿no crees que esta bien que la gente cuestione los planteamientos de la "secta" o de los "vendedores" 
Porque en este foro ademas hay muchos haciendo su negocio.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2014)

Bueno, este "gráfico" suelen evitarlo algunos "vendedores"...

- ^GSPC Gráfico básico | S&P 500 Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Marina (12 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, este "gráfico" suelen evitarlo algunos "vendedores"...
> 
> - ^GSPC Gráfico básico | S&P 500 Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas



pues sumale a ese grafico los dividendos y veras la gráfica y la rentabilidad.


----------



## Aro (12 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> pues sumale a ese grafico los dividendos y veras la gráfica y la rentabilidad.



¿No es una Burbuja?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2014)

La "rentabilidad" siempre es teórica cuando hablamos del largo plazo, por cuanto hay que considerar otras variables: la fuerte depreciación del Dólar, la Inflación, el Poder Adquisitivo, etc. Hubo unos tiempos en que la inversión en la Bolsa estaba justificada por cuanto se regía por unas auténticas "leyes del mercado", pero actualmente con los continuos "maquillajes" contables pues quien quiera "invertir" en ella está tomando unos riesgos excesivos, aunque eso ya es cosa de cada cual...

Aro, cualquier "especialista" en AT te diría que el gráfico es "espantoso", aunque eso no quita para que pueda seguir subiendo. El día que llegue la caída "fuerte" va a ser algo bastante "ruidoso" y acuérdate de lo que te digo...


----------



## ramsés (12 Ene 2014)

_


Marina dijo:



Solo dar otro punto de vista, si fuera un foro cerrado donde solo entra x personas no participaría, pero es un foro puesto en una chincheta del burbuja.info y por tanto libre para entrar y ademas pretende estar destacado para que todo el mundo tenga informacion sobre el oro e invertir en el,
¿no es razonable que quien entra reciba tambien información objetiva?

si mañana abren un foro de inversion en BBVA y solo se da informacion parcial y subjetiva, todo "BBVA" es lo mejor, BBVA , es la solución, BBVA es dios, ¿no crees que esta bien que la gente cuestione los planteamientos de la "secta" o de los "vendedores" 
Porque en este foro ademas hay muchos haciendo su negocio.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Es buena tu respuesta, pero imagina que alguien, despedido de BBVA, meta basura en un hilo dedicado al banco.
Naturalmente que dirás que tú haces de contrapeso.
Pero los demás foreros del oro, (que saben mucho más que yo), te acusan de que la información que tú aportas están sesgadas, cuando las aportas. ¿Y qué interés en defender el oro, si todos los foreros (o casi todos) no vendemos oro. Si me replicas que sí, te diré que no todos ni mucho menos. Información que podrías aportar sin crear malestar, es comentar la gráfica del oro, a través de varios años incluso.
Yo te pregunto:
¿Hay alguien que, leyendo tus argumentos, desista de comprarse un humilde Napoleón?, o si tienes más dinero, ¿una maple preciosa o un panda o un nugget?
Y si no tiene dinero, a por plata, el andorrano tiene precios entre 18-21 € la moneda, que eso si lo puede pagar la mayoría de personas.
¿Y qué opinas de la acusación que pesa sobre tí, de que estás pagado para poner polémica como sea?
Bueno, haz lo que quieras (faltaría más que yo te diera consejos), pero mira de bajar tu intensidad de creación de malestar, como los  pintados de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2014)

# Aro: Estaba revisando algunas noticias del fin de semana y me he encontrado con esta del pasado viernes:

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-01-10/feds-lacker-admits-assets-bubble-reluctant-pop-it

Precisamente, a uno de los miembros de la FED, Jeff Lackers, se le ha "escapado" que, efectivamente, hay una burbuja en los diferentes activos financieros.


----------



## Aro (13 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Aro: Estaba revisando algunas noticias del fin de semana y me he encontrado con esta del pasado viernes:
> 
> - www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-01-10/feds-lacker-admits-assets-bubble-reluctant-pop-it
> 
> Precisamente, a uno de los miembros de la FED, Jeff Lackers, se le ha "escapado" que, efectivamente, hay una burbuja en los diferentes activos financieros.



Sí, lo de la burbuja es muy patente. Si se analiza por ejemplo precio en relación a dividendos, o beneficios que generan las empresas, etc me temo que se llega a la conclusión de que están sobrevaloradas.
No obstante mientras los bancos centrales tengan poder y sigan apoyando a Wall Street es muy probable que siga subiendo.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

Atentos, esta semana presentan resultados los grandes bancos de Estados Unidos 

Atentos, esta semana presentan resultados los grandes bancos de Estados Unidos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

Curiosa noticia y que viene a confirmar lo que indicado en muchos de mis posts y es que la Inflación está disparada en los países emergentes. Fijaros también a lo que siempre hago referencia y es que la Inflación estimada o "real" no tiene nada que ver con la "oficial" facilitada por los Gobiernos.

- Argentina está dispuesta a importar alimentos por inflación


----------



## fonnegra (13 Ene 2014)

Soy novato premium, tengo que leer mucho pero me esta dando pelusilla y me parece atractivo tener por lo menos un pelín de oro.
Parece que va a seguir bajando así que igual puedo entrar diversificando un poco:rolleye:


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

fonnegra dijo:


> Soy novato premium, tengo que leer mucho pero me esta dando pelusilla y me parece atractivo tener por lo menos un pelín de oro.
> Parece que va a seguir bajando así que igual puedo entrar diversificando un poco:rolleye:



BIENVENIDO

Te mando informacion desinteresada, solo compro no vendo

SALUDOS

Guía para principiantes: ¿Por dónde empiezo? - Invertir en Bolsa

¿Es hora de invertir en oro? - Rankia

Barra de oro básico | Guía de inversión en línea

Guía básica de inversiones para emprendedores | Negocios Rentables

Y empezar por leer el hilo entero

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/410129-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro.html

SUERTE


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Buenas palabras oro y plata forever....


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

Este articulo nos vuelve a recordar la "putrefacción" que rodea a la banca. En este caso se refiere especialmente a un banco al que siempre me he referido: el Deutsche Bank...

Testosterone Pit - Home - Lies, Damned Lies, and Banks: Deutsche Bank


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Curiosa noticia y que viene a confirmar lo que indicado en muchos de mis posts y es que la Inflación está disparada en los países emergentes. Fijaros también a lo que siempre hago referencia y es que la Inflación estimada o "real" no tiene nada que ver con la "oficial" facilitada por los Gobiernos.
> 
> - Argentina está dispuesta a importar alimentos por inflación



Que opinais.. ¿Llegaremos a ese punto en España?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Que opinais.. ¿Llegaremos a ese punto en España?



Si vemos esto en España o en la zona Euro veremos muchas otras cosas y nada buenas...

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Este articulo nos vuelve a recordar la "putrefacción" que rodea a la banca. En este caso se refiere especialmente a un banco al que siempre me he referido: el Deutsche Bank...
> 
> Testosterone Pit - Home - Lies, Damned Lies, and Banks: Deutsche Bank



Lo que sigo sin entender es por que no se puede dejar caer los bancos que no sean rentables...
No me entrará. ...

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 19:47 ----------

Pues no me extrañaría llegar a eso Fernando. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Lo que sigo sin entender es por que no se puede dejar caer los bancos que no sean rentables...
> No me entrará. ...
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 19:47 ----------
> ...



No lo intentes "entender" porque te volverás "majara"... No les "interesa" y punto, pero claro siempre necesitarán a los "paganini" de siempre, es decir al pueblo llano.

Imagino que esto se arreglaría como se hizo en otras épocas históricas... Cortando la cabeza a todos estos HdP que no paran de robar y que en el mejor de los casos entran en cárceles de "lujo", así cualquiera... Ahora bien, no seas un tipo normal y con familia, parado y que no puedas pagar la hipoteca porque entonces estás "condenado" por el puto banco, aunque éste haya sido "rescatado" con el dinero de los contribuyentes o estafando a sus clientes...

Lo ves, trasgukoke, como que no hay nada que "entender"...

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Pero que esperamos. . En este pais de cobardes..
no nos hechamos a la calle ni aunque nos metan otro palo por donde sabemos...
aun no hemos aprendido a unirnos y defender nuestras cosas...
S nos olvida y otros ni saben...que muchos han caido para conseguirnos lo que en menos de 6 años nos han quitado...y aún nos queda....

Burgos deberia de dar ejemplo a toda España. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

Burgos ya es un EJEMPLO A SEGUIR en este país. Mí más profunda admiración por su ciudadanía.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Vaya...
Y me ha encantado un hombre diciendo. .

como que antisistemas.. somos todos de burgos....jeje OLE...
Con dos bien puestos..y la otra señora diciendo que a muerte...
no tiene que llegar a tanto...
pero incendiar un poco España no vendría mal...
y mas ahora teniendo a Rajoy en Usa.. Vendiondole al mundo los resultados de sus 
"reformas.."

ahora sería un buen momento para prender esa mecha que lleva tiempo mojada...
ahora que medio mundo nos observa.. gracias a la infanta y otras cosas...

bueno.. voy hacerme un cigarrito de la alegría...
que nos deviamos del oro..
aunque no olvidemos que todo en la vida está relacionado. ..


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> Es buena tu respuesta, pero imagina que alguien, despedido de BBVA, meta basura en un hilo dedicado al banco.
> Naturalmente que dirás que tú haces de contrapeso.
> ...





trasgukoke dijo:


> Que opinais.. ¿Llegaremos a ese punto en España?



Sin duda

Las roturas mal curadas, siempre vuelven...la crisis tambien.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 20:51 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Burgos ya es un EJEMPLO A SEGUIR en este país. Mí más profunda admiración por su ciudadanía.



Por supuesto, somos paga fantas...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Vaya... lo malo.. que muchos no pueden ni pagar las fantas..

Si esto recae.. veremos a donde llegamos..
no se yo si España puede aguantar otra crisis de 4 o 5 años...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Vaya... lo malo.. que muchos no pueden ni pagar las fantas..
> 
> Si esto recae.. veremos a donde llegamos..
> no se yo si España puede aguantar otra crisis de 4 o 5 años...



No.

Es mundial, Francia caerá en breve...

En fin, sigamos con el oro que me deprimo...


----------



## ramsés (13 Ene 2014)

_


fonnegra dijo:



Soy novato premium, tengo que leer mucho pero me esta dando pelusilla y me parece atractivo tener por lo menos un pelín de oro.
Parece que va a seguir bajando así que igual puedo entrar diversificando un poco:rolleye:

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Todo el mundo hemos sido novatos.
¿Cuánto piensas invertir?
¿Oro o plata? La diferencia es que el oro, por encima de una pureza del 0.900, no paga IVA. Aparte de que el oro vale 50 veces más que la plata, claro.
PD: Un ole tus co**nes a los vecinos de Burgos.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Vaya...
Lo que veo raro.. es el poco movimiento que está teniendo estos días el precio. ..
o ¿solo me lo parece a mi..?
que estarán esperando..


----------



## ramsés (13 Ene 2014)

_


trasgukoke dijo:



Vaya...
Lo que veo raro.. es el poco movimiento que está teniendo estos días el precio. ..
o ¿solo me lo parece a mi..?
que estarán esperando..

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Técnicamente le llaman movimiento lateral, ahora a la baja, ahora al alta.
En mi humilde opinión personal, están esperando que se líe una buena guerra, pero es que Barak Obama es premio nobel de la paz, no vamos a dejar a los noruegos a la altura de la suela de los zapatos. (Se precipitaron, pero eso es otra historia).


----------



## fonnegra (13 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Todo el mundo hemos sido novatos.
> ...



Me temo que tengo ya poco para invertir, ya que he colocado mi dinero pero algo caerá. Me hacen mas ilusión los lingotes que las monedas..quiero tocar el oro.
Estoy empezando a leer y parece que es un momento adecuado para comprar algo, que por supuesto ya se que es como refugio.

Como digo, parece que puede ser un buen momento para un novatillo comprar en estos momentos ¿no?. gracias


----------



## ramsés (13 Ene 2014)

_


fonnegra dijo:



Me temo que tengo ya poco para invertir, ya que he colocado mi dinero pero algo caerá. Me hacen mas ilusión los lingotes que las monedas..quiero tocar el oro.
Estoy empezando a leer y parece que es un momento adecuado para comprar algo, que por supuesto ya se que es como refugio.

Como digo, parece que puede ser un buen momento para un novatillo comprar en estos momentos ¿no?. gracias

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Nadie se mojará en darte un consejo, aunque si yo tuviera más dinero, compraría alguna moneda de una onza que, por cierto, excepto la moneda Krugerrand, en las demás tocarás oro, y sólo tienes que ver cuatro veces el número 9 para saber que tocas oro que, más puro es imposible. Las monedas son más fáciles de transportar y le puedes decir al de aduanas que eres coleccionista.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Yo no me voy a "mojar", aunque siempre he dicho que los MPs tienen que estar presentes en una adecuada diversificación y con eso creo que se me "entiende" perfectamente. 

Hombre, ramsés, discrepo un poco respecto a que la moneda tenga que tener una determinada "pureza" y también en el "formato". Adonde es previsible que vayamos en el futuro siempre será más ventajoso el formato "pequeño", es decir Soberanos, etc. Una Onza de Oro "cantará" bastante, aunque siempre habrá la opción de sacársela antes...

Respecto a entrar o salir con ellas del país, de momento, yo no he tenido ningún problema. Ni en los aeropuertos nacionales ni extranjeros. Además, siempre puedes llevarlas en un monedero.

Al forero que ha preguntado le diría que se informase bien sobre este tema y que tenga muy claro lo que algunos preconizamos: "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. Y siempre monedas en vez de lingotes, más si vamos a dedicar una cantidad pequeña o "simbólica".

ramsés, ya se ha comentado en otras ocasiones que el Oro, al igual que la Plata, están inmersos en un rango que yo entiendo que es "especulativo". Cuando rompa, ya sea por arriba o por abajo, es cuando comenzará a verse la "sangre"... Y entonces comprobaremos si el "físico" puede afrontar la situación.

Saludos.


----------



## fonnegra (13 Ene 2014)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, los tomo en cuenta. Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Cachis que lástima no haberte conocido antes Fernando. .
tienes un privado...


----------



## nando551 (14 Ene 2014)

Hola fonnegra, si vas a coger algo de oro, no puedes olvidarte de coger también plata, yo te diría que al menos por cada onza o dos onzas de oro, comprar también un tubo de plata.

Yo lo de Argentina lo relacionaría a que un barco cuando sale de Argentina cambia hasta 5 veces de rumbo, van subastando el maiz por el camino y el barco "atraca" en el destino del mejor postor.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 01:42 ----------




trasgukoke dijo:


> Vaya... lo malo.. que muchos no pueden ni pagar las fantas..
> 
> Si esto recae.. veremos a donde llegamos..
> no se yo si España puede aguantar otra crisis de 4 o 5 años...



España no puede aguantar ni una subida del 3% en el interés.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Vaya...
> Lo que veo raro.. es el poco movimiento que está teniendo estos días el precio. ..
> o ¿solo me lo parece a mi..?
> que estarán esperando..



Comparado con el ultimo trimestre 2013 es una fiesta, creeme...


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Ene 2014)

Si note que desde abril o así. .. estamos en un parque.. en un carrusel


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Si note que desde abril o así. .. estamos en un parque.. en un carrusel



Esta todo muy indefinido

Desplome en el precio del oro no es un voto de confianza, sino al revés


----------



## ramsés (14 Ene 2014)

_


trasgukoke dijo:



Si note que desde abril o así. .. estamos en un parque.. en un carrusel

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Justo, parece el precio una montaña rusa. Pero no creo que eso signifique nada, tendríamos que ver las tendencias a largo plazo.


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Ene 2014)

Pues a largo... a mas de uno le va dar algo....


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Pues a largo... a mas de uno le va dar algo....



A largo,con salvar el cuello, nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Ene 2014)

Vaya... bien dicho...
cryyy


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Ene 2014)

Caed malditos caed...


Goldman: es el momento de estar en el mercado de acciones... atentos al sector tecnológico en EEUU

https://www.bsmarkets.com/cs/Satell...ada&isin=&codNoticia=648451&idioma=es&portal=


----------



## ramsés (14 Ene 2014)

ramsés, ya se ha comentado en otras ocasiones que el Oro, al igual que la Plata, están inmersos en un rango que yo entiendo que es "especulativo". Cuando rompa, ya sea por arriba o por abajo, es cuando comenzará a verse la "sangre"... Y entonces comprobaremos si el "físico" puede afrontar la situación.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Entiendo, Fernando, que por romper es traspasar un límite, que seguro que es más diferente que rompa hacia arriba, subiendo el precio mucho, o bajándolo hasta el suelo, entonces se verá la sangre?
No te entiendo, la verdad.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Ene 2014)

El yuan se esta posicionando como la moneda de reserva e intercambio mundial. China ya es el primer país en comercio internacional y a desbancado a Estados Unidos de America. Vamos a ver grandes cambios más pronto que tarde y una huida numerosa a los metales hasta que este super terremoto que se avecina se pare y veamos quien queda en pie tras los escombros. 
¡Arriba el oro y la plata!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> ramsés, ya se ha comentado en otras ocasiones que el Oro, al igual que la Plata, están inmersos en un rango que yo entiendo que es "especulativo". Cuando rompa, ya sea por arriba o por abajo, es cuando comenzará a verse la "sangre"... Y entonces comprobaremos si el "físico" puede afrontar la situación.
> 
> Saludos.



Entiendo, Fernando, que por romper es traspasar un límite, que seguro que es más diferente que rompa hacia arriba, subiendo el precio mucho, o bajándolo hasta el suelo, entonces se verá la sangre?
No te entiendo, la verdad.[/QUOTE]

Mira, ramsés, nos estamos moviendo en un rango muy definido desde hace ya unos siete meses, es decir poco más arriba de $1400 y poco más abajo de $1200. Yo no soy un "entendido" en AT y eso lo he repetido hasta la saciedad, pero si miro un gráfico es lo que veo ahora mismo. Bien, esta lateralidad en algún momento se ha de romper, ya sea por arriba o por abajo, por tanto entonces es cuando comenzará el "baile" de verdad...

Y es que si rompe fuertemente en cualquiera de las dos direcciones entonces podremos comprobar si hay bastante "físico" disponible o solamente se va a ver afectado el "papel metal". Pero que quede claro que hablo de un fuerte movimiento, pero de momento tampoco lo veo porque con mercados tan "manipulados" y como que también me da igual porque mis "precios objetivos" están bastante alejados de los máximos anteriores...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2014)

¡Vaya! los letones comienzan a conocer el auténtico "rostro" del Euro... A otros que les han vendido la "moto" y los ucranianos queriendo entrar... ¡Ilusos!

Letones se lamentan de la subida de precios al entrar en la eurozona

En la noticia hay un enlace que la amplia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Vaya! los letones comienzan a conocer el auténtico "rostro" del Euro... A otros que les han vendido la "moto" y los ucranianos queriendo entrar... ¡Ilusos!
> 
> Letones se lamentan de la subida de precios al entrar en la eurozona
> 
> En la noticia hay un enlace que la amplia.



Sus cotizaciones aureas...to the hell...

Tasa de oro en Letonia en letón Lat (LVL) | Precio del Oro Tendencias


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ene 2014)

Materias primas: una época de abundancia

Materias primas: una época de abundancia


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ene 2014)

Un poco de graficos y del oro NO Repatriado, COMEX, NO Reservas...

http://blog.milesfranklin.com/beware-the-dragon


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2014)

Siempre TODO es susceptible de "empeorar"...

- Tratado de libre comercio UE-EE.UU.: un holocausto económico


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2014)

Bueno, nuestros "amigos" de Golman siguen apostando a la baja... De todas formas, el articulo va bien para ver la "otra" cara...

- The Daily Bell - Goldman Predicts More Gold Manipulation?


----------



## Aro (15 Ene 2014)

¿Sabéis si hay algo parecido a los shadowstats para España?

http://www.diariovasco.com/rc/20140...-hasta-interanual-diciembre-201401150907.html

Estamos en la inflación más baja desde 1961, o eso dicen


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2014)

Hola, Aro:Tú lo has dicho: eso "dicen"... He leído artículos puntuales sobre el tema de la Inflación "real" en España, en oposición a la "oficial", y de paso te diré que he escrito en el pasado sobre esto. Me parece que no existe algo tan específico como Shadowstats en España, pero mira en mis archivos tengo un articulo que rescato para tí y que te permite calcular la inflación "personal" y si te gustan los números -creo que sí- hasta puedes extrapolarla a otros niveles.

Por cierto, este artículo es muy antiguo (2007), pero nos permite observar como muchas de las cosas que han acontecido en este país tienen unas consecuencias que vienen de "lejos" y luego vemos también cierta "actualidad". Es lo bueno que tiene el "repasar" el pasado...

- Multiplícate por cero » Contra el IPC, calcule su CIP (inflación personal)

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 00:17 ----------

"Hay tres clases de mentiras: la mentira, la maldita mentira y las estadísticas." Mark Twain


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2014)

Esta noticia me la ha pasado un amigo (¡gracias, Miguel!). Como me comenta, quizás, aquí haya una "explicación" añadida a porque el Oro camina tan rápido del Oeste al Este...

- Ex-Blackwater Chief pitching to run logistics for Chinese mining and energy companies in Africa.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ene 2014)

China concede por primera vez licencias para importar oro a dos bancos extranjeros

China concede por primera vez licencias para importar oro a dos bancos extranjeros_Spanish.china.org.cn_??????????????


----------



## ramsés (16 Ene 2014)

_


oro y plata forever dijo:



China concede por primera vez licencias para importar oro a dos bancos extranjeros

China concede por primera vez licencias para importar oro a dos bancos extranjeros_Spanish.china.org.cn_??????????????

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Forero, al final las cosas van convergiendo hacia una escasez de MP, lo cual sería bueno para todos nosotros (metaleros), y disfrutarías de tu oro y plata, como sueles decir, con más deleite.
Como que forever es tu apellido en tu nick, y creo que significa para siempre, espero que no hagan las tonterías de requisar el oro al personal, en cuyo caso la gente inventaría escondites bien pensados, pero hay que tener en cuenta que en la década de los 30 no dar el oro que se tiene se penalizaba con cárcel, y todo ello orquestado por nuestra gran enemiga: la Reserva Federal.


----------



## Aro (16 Ene 2014)

Perdón por el mal gusto, pero no lo he podido evitar.

Imprimir dinero para salvar a la banca...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, las medidas adoptadas por Franklin D. Roosevelt por las que se obligaba a los ciudadanos a vender su Oro a precios bajos, con fecha límite de 1 de Mayo de 1933, no tuvieron realmente gran repercusión. Y tampoco, por ejemplo, cuando en Alemania se reguló y limitó la propiedad del Oro. Concretamente, la primera medida tomada por ese país fue el 14 de Mayo de 1923, en plena Hiperinflación, cuando los alemanes iban "locos" tras el Oro ante la fuerte y continuada depreciación de la moneda alemana.

ramsés, es muy difícil ponerle "puertas al campo" y, antes de llegar a la posible Confiscación, hay abundantes señales que permiten adoptar las medidas oportunas: intercambiarlo, "pirarse", etc., etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (16 Ene 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, ramsés: Bueno, las medidas adoptadas por Franklin D. Roosevelt por las que se obligaba a los ciudadanos a vender su Oro a precios bajos, con fecha límite de 1 de Mayo de 1933, no tuvieron realmente gran repercusión. Y tampoco, por ejemplo, cuando en Alemania se reguló y limitó la propiedad del Oro. Concretamente, la primera medida tomada por ese país fue el 14 de Mayo de 1923, en plena Hiperinflación, cuando los alemanes iban "locos" tras el Oro ante la fuerte y continuada depreciación de la moneda alemana.

ramsés, es muy difícil ponerle "puertas al campo" y, antes de llegar a la posible Confiscación, hay abundantes señales que permiten adoptar las medidas oportunas: intercambiarlo, "pirarse", etc., etc. 

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Hablando de pirarse, ¿sabes si hay problemas en la aduana si te llevas oro o plata a otro país?.
Lo digo porque yo he llevado dinero a otro país, en billetes, no lo detectaba nada, pero no sé si los MP son detectables en el arco que detecta metales (no sé si los férricos o todo tipo de metales, incluidos MP).
Es que en ese caso puede pasar que el funcionario de aduanas le dé por contar cuánto vale lo que llevas en dinero fiat, y yo prefiero regalarlo a un familiar antes que se lo lleve un funcionario tocaco**nes.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2014)

# ramsés: Yo hasta el día de hoy no he tenido ningún problema en ningún aeropuerto nacional o internacional. Tampoco iba "cargado"... En situaciones "extremas" no parece que el aeropuerto sea el mejor sitio para llevarse los MPs, por tanto hay que "adelantarse" a los acontecimientos y que suelen dar "señales" antes...

Ja,ja,ja... Con el "Antonio David" de turno también tienes que contar... Pero para esto también hay "soluciones", pero dale al "coco"...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (16 Ene 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



# ramsés: Yo hasta el día de hoy no he tenido ningún problema en ningún aeropuerto nacional o internacional. Tampoco iba "cargado"... En situaciones "extremas" no parece que el aeropuerto sea el mejor sitio para llevarse los MPs, por tanto hay que *"adelantarse" a los acontecimientos y que suelen dar "señales" antes...*

Ja,ja,ja... Con el "Antonio David" de turno también tienes que contar... Pero para esto también hay "soluciones", pero dale al "coco"...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Fernando, ¿te refieres a los acontecimientos tipo "mad max", situación límite?
Naturalmente, si hay esa situación yo me largo del país, pero dudo que si lo hago con algún MP, pues decirle al de aduanas que eres coleccionista era una broma, si el país está colapsado y se ponen bravos en las aduanas...
Por otro lado, me parece entender que "las señales" son cuando es prioritario vender los MP porque "la situación" es muy mala, pero mi duda es: de qué señales estamos hablando. Es que si la situación es muy mala, acercarte a vender al andorrano, tendría que ir con 4 guardaespaldas para fiarme, pues deben estar los alrededores llenos de ladrones, o decirle al andorrano que haga un talón a tu nombre barrado... ¿qué opinas?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2014)

Hola, ramsés: Bueno, las situaciones "extremas" suelen ser "límites" y que después podrán ser o no "madmaxistas"...

"Señales" ya las tienes, aunque todavía no tienen la suficiente "intensidad". Mira, te voy a explicar cómo empieza el "baile": Inestabilidad política y social con un fuerte efecto negativo sobre el crecimiento negativo, ya que para que éste exista es preciso que existan unas instituciones políticas "creíbles" y entonces es cuando el "caldo de cultivo" es apropiado para el empleo, ahorro, inversión, producción, etc. Y cuando hablo de "instituciones" me refiero a lo que debiera conllevar: derechos de propiedad, reguladores eficientes, estabilización macroeconómica, Seguridad Social, administración pública "útil", transparencia y bajos niveles de corrupción...

La "foto" que te he comentado a qué te recuerda: ¿no es nuestro país hoy en día? Pues, eso suele ser uno de los "principios" y me he ceñido a los factores "internos" porque si añadimos los "externos" y los desarrollo, pues como que me tiro ni se sabe para acabar el "serial"...

Para cuando la cosa esté "malita", tu "vendedor" ya habrá cerrado la tienda y se habrá "pirado", vamos que la gente con "sesera y dinero" no suele ser "tonta del culo"... Podrán ser lo que quieras, pero ya te digo que "espabilan". Para una mayor información puedes bucear en la red y ver qué han hecho en una situación parecida los judíos a lo largo de la Historia (la Alemania Nazi es muy "explicativa"), los blancos cuando salieron de Rodesia, etc., etc.

Y lo dejo aquí...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 23:18 ----------

Hay una errata: He querido decir: "con un fuerte efecto negativo sobre el crecimiento económico..."


----------



## Aro (17 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Bueno, las situaciones "extremas" suelen ser "límites" y que después podrán ser o no "madmaxistas"...
> 
> "Señales" ya las tienes, aunque todavía no tienen la suficiente "intensidad". Mira, te voy a explicar cómo empieza el "baile": Inestabilidad política y social con un fuerte efecto negativo sobre el crecimiento negativo, ya que para que éste exista es preciso que existan unas instituciones políticas "creíbles" y entonces es cuando el "caldo de cultivo" es apropiado para el empleo, ahorro, inversión, producción, etc. Y cuando hablo de "instituciones" me refiero a lo que debiera conllevar: derechos de propiedad, reguladores eficientes, estabilización macroeconómica, Seguridad Social, administración pública "útil", transparencia y bajos niveles de corrupción...
> 
> ...



Si nos recomiendas película, documental, o libro, serán bien recibidos, Fernando. Creo que a muchos nos interesa ver situaciones similares a la actual en la historia reciente.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Si nos recomiendas película, documental, o libro, serán bien recibidos, Fernando. Creo que a muchos nos interesa ver situaciones similares a la actual en la historia reciente.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, Aro: Hombre, en el pasado reciente, he puesto bastantes enlaces sobre esto. Bueno, en otro momento ya te daré algunas referencias. Sí que te aconsejo dos películas de mí juventud: "Soylent Green" (1973) y "Network: Un Mundo Implacable" (1976). Son viejas, pero verás la visión "futurista" que tenían...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 01:10 ----------

# Aro: Una de mis "aficiones" es el estudio del Nazismo y llegué a él precisamente a través del estudio de la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar. Bien, vaya por delante lo siguiente:

1º) Mí ideología no es Nazi ni Comunista, es decir soy "extremista" pero con otros "ideales"...

2º) Este enlace va a ser comprometido por el personaje que pronuncia el discurso, pero hay que evadirse de ello y fijarse en lo que dice.

3º) ¿No es un buen ejemplo de lo que puede volver a suceder?

Me gusta mucho la Historia y he dedicado muchos años a estudiar ese período concreto de la misma y, la verdad, las "consecuencias" que saco es que estamos abocados a que la Historia vuelva a repetirse, pero con ¿otro "formato"?

- Discurso de Adolf Hitler sobre la República de Weimar - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (17 Ene 2014)

Impresionante el enlace, Fernandojcg. Debería usted colgarlo en el principal, y no una vez...periódicamente.

Si me permiten voy a hacer un pequeño "experimento" en el foro. A ver qué pasa..


----------



## atom ant (17 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 01:10 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]# Aro: Una de mis "aficiones" es el estudio del Nazismo y llegué a él precisamente a través del estudio de la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar. Bien, vaya por delante lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




buenos días; muy interesante como siempre sus enlaces,

La juventud es uno de los colectivos con más desesperanza, la opción política que sepa tocar la tecla se los mete en el bolsillo.

Salud

Edición: luego les cuento algo curioso sobre la subida de fcc de ayer


----------



## atom ant (17 Ene 2014)

16/01/2014 (14:10) Actualizado: 16/01/2014 (18:11) 
1

FCC ha sido uno de los protagonistas de la jornada con un repunte que ha alcanzado el 6,18% y que ha tenido lugar desde el ecuador de la sesión. El valor ha comenzado el día con caídas que se han mantenido hasta el mediodía pero después ha acabado despuntando hasta situar su precio en los 19,75 euros por título, su valor más alto desde febrero de 2012. 

Los motivos que hay tras esta marcada tendencia compradora no están del todo claros. Algunos analistas inciden en el impacto positivo que han tenido los últimos proyectos adjudicados por la compañía: un gasoducto en Lugo por valor de 25 millones de euros y un planta electrolítica de zinc en Argelia.

Entre las manos compradoras más fuertes destacan Morgan Stanley, con un saldo neto comprador en la sesión de 180.000 acciones por valor de algo más de tres millones y medio de euros. Interdin y Barclays también están comprando de forma activa títulos de la firma con adquisiciones de 102.000 y 97.000 acciones, respectivamente.


Leer más: FCC se dispara un 6% y se convierte en el segundo mejor valor del Ibex en el año - Noticias de Mercados http://*******/1dnLNmU




fcc llevaba un tiempo negociando con VW-Landaben su contrato de logística y a eso de la media mañana, cuando los anglosajonios estos comienzan a comprar, precisamente Volkswagen ha roto las negociaciones y Fcc pierde la logística. Además de un negocio, (grande o pequeño) creo que es algo bastante simbólico

Esto me lo ha contado un amigo no relacionado con bolsa ni nada parecido y está sin contrastar pero supongo que saldrá algo en la prensa quizá el finde 

No quiero ni quisiera parecer que incito a nadie para que haga nada pero a lo que voy es que me resulta muy sorprendente y no me quiero creer que los gansters anglosajonios tengan una capacidad de reacción tan rápida, prefiero pensar que han entrado al trapo de lo bien que suena gasoducto y planta electrolítica y la coincidencia horaria sea casualidad


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Impresionante el enlace, Fernandojcg. Debería usted colgarlo en el principal, y no una vez...periódicamente.
> 
> Si me permiten voy a hacer un pequeño "experimento" en el foro. A ver qué pasa..



Hola, Buenos Días, Sra.: Ya tengo bastante en escribir en los hilos en los que colaboro, aunque en ocasiones hago mis aportaciones en el principal. Básicamente, el problema de no hacerlo más a menudo es que no me gustan las polémicas que no se desarrollen por un "cauce" normal, es decir dentro de la libertad de expresión, pero aportando, sin insultar, aunque aceptando una sana "ironía", etc., resumiendo que no quiero perder mi tiempo tontamente.

Como ese enlace que he colocado podría colocar muchos más y de hecho intentaré prodigarme más al respecto. Piense que "talento", lo que entendemos como tal, se dio abundantemente en ese período que desembocó en la II WW, aunque fue una prolongación de las turbulencias de principios del Siglo XX.

Por cierto, he leído lo que Vd. ha escrito y, la verdad, el enlace le ha servido para hacer un "experimento" que le ha salido perfecto, pero lo irónico de todo esto es que silos foreros supieran de dónde parte la "inspiración" ya tendría Vd. la polémica organizada... El "problema" de no conocer la Historia y tener ciertos conceptos "encorsetados" en unos determinados "colores".

Y, antes de terminar, decir que el estudio e investigación de la Historia podrían servirnos de mucho si queremos "salvar los muebles", porque estoy convencido de que en el mundo se van a "reeditar" aspectos concretos del período histórico al que he hecho referencia, aunque si nos retraemos un poco o mucho más en el tiempo, los romanos consiguieron prolongar su agonía por muchísimos años...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (17 Ene 2014)

Es como dices, Fernando, si pones ese discurso en boca de otro es totalmente razonable y actual.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Es como dices, Fernando, si pones ese discurso en boca de otro es totalmente razonable y actual.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Es como dices y mira que estuve unos minutos pensando si colocaba el enlace y que es uno más de los muchos de que dispongo. 

Vidar, yo a ti no tengo que explicarte que la Historia es muy fácil de "manipular" por cuanto suelen escribirla los vencedores... 

Por otro lado, en España y en nuestra Historia reciente, también se produjeron unos hechos en la Transición "modélica" que "sonrojan" a quienes hemos estudiado ese tema y que nos hacen "sonreír" cuando el tiempo nos ha dado la razón, por ejemplo revelando el auténtico "pelaje" del "campechano"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Bueno, las medidas adoptadas por Franklin D. Roosevelt por las que se obligaba a los ciudadanos a vender su Oro a precios bajos, con fecha límite de 1 de Mayo de 1933, no tuvieron realmente gran repercusión. Y tampoco, por ejemplo, cuando en Alemania se reguló y limitó la propiedad del Oro. Concretamente, la primera medida tomada por ese país fue el 14 de Mayo de 1923, en plena Hiperinflación, cuando los alemanes iban "locos" tras el Oro ante la fuerte y continuada depreciación de la moneda alemana.
> 
> ramsés, es muy difícil ponerle "puertas al campo" y, antes de llegar a la posible Confiscación, hay abundantes señales que permiten adoptar las medidas oportunas: intercambiarlo, "pirarse", etc., etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Una confiscacion del oro, llevaria unos parametros a partir de un/unos kilos, el que tenga/tegamos eso sabe o debe saber que hay que repartirlo en equis sitios/paises/entornos y ser adquiridos en variados/diversificados/homologados sitios en distintas divisas/economias/legislaciones...en España somos los que somos, no haran nada de nada, somos invisibles Y QUE DURE MUCHO TIEMPO.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

Bueno, vamos a dar unos pequeños "apuntes" más sobre aquellos turbulentos años que dieron paso al Comunismo y al Nazismo. Van a ser muy breves y ya seguiré con ellos en otros momentos, pero os pueden servir para darle al "coco"...

De mis estudios no me cabe ninguna duda de que tanto el Comunismo y el Nazismo recibieron financiación de la Banca judía y de ello hay numerosas pruebas. Evidentemente, en sus comienzos y no siempre los que "mandaban" eran conscientes de ello y es que hay muchas maneras de hacer llegar el dinero.

Un apunte "inconexo" y que dejo aquí: No sé si sabéis que León Trotsky se casó con una hija de los colaboradores más cercanos a Rothschild, el banquero Abram Zhivotovsky...

El "problema" que tuvieron con Hitler vino cuando él comenzó a imprimir su propio dinero, es decir asumió el privilegio de fabricar dinero y no sólo "físico", sino también el financiero, aparte de hacerse cargo de la maquinaría intacta de la falsificación y la puso a trabajar para el beneficio del Estado...

Esto que explico tenía unas consecuencias funestas si se "exportaba" a otros países, ya que posiblemente hubiera creado una especie de autarquía y, por consiguiente, el "descabezamiento" de los banqueros... En fin, es una "teoría".

Es posible que Alemania y Rusia hubieran acabado en guerra, pero lo que está claro es que ésta se adelantó, ya que ninguno de los dos países la deseaba cuando se produjo. Recuerdo a este respecto que Walter Kravitsky, el Jefe de la Inteligencia Militar Soviética en Europa, que desertó a Occidente y luego asesinado en 1941, declaró que Stalin ya estaba decidido a hacer un pacto con Hitler en 1934...

Bueno, en otro momento seguimos contando los "entresijos" de aquellos días...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

La clásica "ambigüedad" de China: dice una cosa y hace otra bien distinta... 

- China se hace con un volumen récord de deuda estadounidense


----------



## Aro (17 Ene 2014)

> La posesión de bonos del Tesoro estadounidense por parte de China en noviembre aumentó en 12.200 millones de dólares hasta un récord de 1.317 billones de dólares.
> 
> Texto completo en: China se hace con un volumen récord de deuda estadounidense



1317 billones en deuda tiene?
El PIB de 1300 Españas y casi 100 USAs?

Me parece demasiado, serán billones americanos?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> 1317 billones en deuda tiene?
> El PIB de 1300 Españas y casi 100 USAs?
> 
> Me parece demasiado, serán billones americanos?



# Aro: En realidad son 1,317 billones de dólares. En la noticia han puesto un punto en vez de la coma. En la prensa americana y china que he consultado viene como te indico.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 20:19 ----------

Y así nos "luce el pelo"...

- Rebelion. El nuevo mapa de la pobreza en Europa


----------



## atom ant (18 Ene 2014)

parece que los anglosajonios tenían buena info. Fcc logística ha sido vendida y éstos se enteraron antes que los propios clientes


----------



## atom ant (18 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La clásica "ambigüedad" de China: dice una cosa y hace otra bien distinta...
> 
> - China se hace con un volumen récord de deuda estadounidense



Probablemente bastaría simplemente con que no se presenten a una subasta para que cunda el pánico mundial. Son los que están sosteniendo el tinglado, de hecho son parte de él y probablemente los más interesados con la coyuntura...

mientras van fagocitando el planeta

saludos

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 07:27 ----------

La Fed está lista para lanzar nuevas reglas para operar materias primas 

Anna Louie Sussman y Emily Stephenson - Sábado, 18 de Enero 

.
La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos está lista para dar su primer paso formal en limitar el rol de los bancos de Wall Street en los mercados de materias primas físicas esta semana, con la emisión de un aviso que busca comentarios públicos sobre el asunto, dijeron el martes fuentes familiarizadas con el tema.

La Fed publicará un "aviso preliminar de las reglamentaciones propuestas" el martes, exponiendo los asuntos que está considerando, un día antes de una segunda audiencia del Comité de Bancos del Senado al respecto, dijeron las fuentes.

La notificación y la audiencia del miércoles se producen tras meses de oposición pública y política sobre los riesgos de permitir a los bancos que comercialicen materias primas físicas.

En una audiencia del Senado en julio, testimonios de testigos apuntaron a que las actividades constituyen un riesgo para el sistema financiero en el evento de un accidente catastrófico.

Consumidores de metales reclamaron que la posesión de activos en almacenes físicos por parte de los bancos les permitía elevar los precios de materias primas como el aluminio.

En el 2013, bancos incluyendo a JPMorgan Chase y Barclays pagaron cientos de millones de dólares en sanciones por manipular los mercados de energía.

La Comisión Federal Reguladora de Energía de Estados Unidos (FERC, por su sigla en inglés), que regula a esos mercados, será representada en la audiencia del miércoles por Norman Bay, un ex fiscal de distrito de Nuevo México que ha liderado una serie de casos sobre manipulación de mercado contra grandes operadores en los mercados de energía y gas de Estados Unidos.

No está claro qué medidas podría proponer la Fed. Se espera que el público tenga de 60 a 90 días para presentar comentarios, que el banco central estadounidense puede utilizar para formular sus normas.

Una portavoz de la Reserva Federal declinó hacer comentarios.

(Reporte de Anna Louie Sussman en Nueva York y Emily Stephenson en Washington. Traducido por Maria Cecilia Mora. Editado por Mónica Vargas)


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2014)

Sobre las familias que dominan España...

- Las 70 familias de caciques que dominan España | laRepublica.es


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2014)

La "popularidad" de nuestro país sigue aumentando en el extranjero y como muestra traigo lo publicado en un medio americano...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Delinquencies and Defaults in Spain Hit 13%, a 50-Year Record

Mientras, el "imbécil" ese que dirige el "barco" sigue diciendo que estamos "saliendo" y es que éste "pajararraco", al igual que todos los miembros de sus Gobierno, se están creyendo hasta sus propias mentiras... Encima contando con el apoyo del "palmero" de turno, el no menos "oscuro" Barroso...


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ene 2014)

Trabajo gran parte del año fuera de la patria y la percepción fuera es muy negativa mucho, en todos los sitios, paises y continentes está o va todo a peor.

Tengo dos cosas claras, queda crisis para rato y que el oro me ayudará en caso de...crash o boom...mientras tanto colecciono.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2014)

Más noticias...

- "EEUU dirige la campaña terrorista más grande del mundo" - La verdad oculta

- El Banco: Cómo Goldman Sachs dirige el mundo - La verdad oculta


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2014)

Otra gran intervención de Nigel Faragel...

- Farage | Somos Gobernados por Grandes Compañías, Bancos y Burócratas - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2014)

Una extraordinaria "oferta" para el ahorro y ya vemos cómo se quieren cargar a éste...

- Saturday Humor: "High-Yield Savings" | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2014)

Bueno, vamos a ver una de las noticias más falsas que se han podido dar en los últimos tiempos:

- La riqueza de la familias españolas sube un 20%

¿A quién quieren engañar? ¿A todos aquellos millones de españoles que tienen dificultades para llegar a final de mes? ¿A los 6 millones de parados? ¿A todos aquellos que trabajamos más horas por menos salario?

Porqué no dicen la auténtica verdad, y se evita ese "insulto" que significa un "tecnicismo" de Economía, que no es otra que ese hipotético aumento de riqueza es un simple maquillaje económico. Lo que ha debido suceder es muy fácil de explicar y es que mucha gente, viendo la actual situación, ha cancelado deuda, que mucho del ahorro ha ido a activos "inflados" como son la Renta Variable o la Renta Fija...

En Economía hay algo que es indiscutible: la Economía Doméstica no se recupera hasta que se recupera el Empleo. Lo demás, son "milongas" y ganas de desinformar, pero con muy poca verguüenza o ninguna, porque para creerse esos datos...


----------



## Aro (20 Ene 2014)

Fernando, dos cosas:

- deja de entorpecer la labor del Ministerio Unificado de Prensa Libre.

- además, no seas antipatriota, ¿nos quieres quitar también en lo que somos pioneros e inspiradores de obras maestras? Mira:

« 
George Orwell opinó algunas veces sobre los temas tratados en su novela. En relación con la reescritura de la Historia, Orwell decía en su libro Mi Guerra Civil Española:

Ya de joven me había fijado en que ningún periódico cuenta nunca con fidelidad cómo suceden las cosas, pero en España vi por primera vez noticias de prensa que no tenían ninguna relación con los hechos, ni siquiera la relación que se presupone en una mentira corriente. (...) En realidad vi que la historia se estaba escribiendo no desde el punto de vista de lo que había ocurrido, sino desde el punto de vista de lo que tenía que haber ocurrido según las distintas «líneas de partido». (...)»


Advertencia: en el futuro piénsalo mejor antes de volver a cometer crimen mental, o te las verás con el Ministerio de la Policía Libertadora.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... Aro, me carcajeo por no "llorar"... Mira, esta otra noticia:

- www.expansion,com/2014/01/07/economia/1389115483.html

Bien, la "lagarta" no tiene el menor rubor en decir que estamos a niveles previos de la crisis, tanto en España como en Italia... Esta tendría que haber ejercido su "trabajo" en la carretera donde las mentiras no dejan ningún "poso", pero no los destinos del mundo tienen que estar en manos de los más ineptos y sinvergüenzas. Menuda "limpieza" habría hecho Trajano con ellos...

No, es que aquí vivimos en otro "planeta": a niveles previos de la Crisis teníamos este paro, nuestra Enseñanza y Sanidad son las mismas, las Pensiones no se han "tocado", los derechos y las libertades están igual y que vamos a decir del "trabajo"... En aquellos tiempos tan "lejanos", y que según esta ralea han "vuelto", no nos conformamos con que algunos fueran "mileuristas", ¡qué va! lo ideal era cobrar mucho menos y tener un subsidio de 426 Euros...

Aro, en su momento, ya leí a Orwell ("1984" es para mí su mejor obra), pero desconozco su obra que me comentas. Bueno, difiero un poco de que esto sólo sea una cuestión de nuestro país, pues como bien sabes leo mucha prensa americana y allí están que "trinan" con los datos macroeconómicos que se dan "oficialmente".

Volviendo a nuestro país, es curioso que la noticia en que se comenta que los españoles somos más "ricos" difiere brutalmente del último informe emitido por Oxfam y que sí indica cuál es la situación actual en nuestro país.

Vamos que ni en mi juventud se había visto el "progreso" actual: comedores sociales llenos de gente, familias enteras en la mayor de las miserías y encima en la puta calle, gente en edad de trabajar y por tanto de producir, pero sin trabajo y el poco que sale es "discriminatorio" y con unos contratos y salarios que son simplemente ofensivos para la dignidad humana.

Bueno, tendré que buscar algunos enlaces como el que puse el otro día y así a ver si la gente empieza a "discurrir" un poco más, pero bueno con lo de El Gamonal parece que "algo" ya empieza a moverse, aunque sea la "mala leche" y no los "anarquistas burgaleses"... que desde luego hay que ser burro de cojones para ver a Burgos como fuente de anarquistas.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ver una de las noticias más falsas que se han podido dar en los últimos tiempos:
> 
> - La riqueza de la familias españolas sube un 20%
> 
> ...



Sube la deuda, se han equivocado...:S

Y el oro 2014 ligeramente al alza.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2014)

No, oro y plata forever, no se han "equivocado", todo lo contrario lo que buscan es que nos dé todo igual y "pasemos"... El objetivo de la desinformación es ese y no otro.

Y ahí va una noticia sobre Oxfam:

- Intermn Oxfam insiste en que el 1% de la poblacin ms rica acapara casi la mitad de la riqueza mundial | Economa | EL MUNDO

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (20 Ene 2014)

Los 85 más ricos del mundo acumulan la misma riqueza que la mitad de la población - YouTube

Aproximadamente el 1% del 1% del 1% del 1% .

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 22:41 ----------


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2014)

Como te decía, Aro, vamos a ir trayendo a gente interesante. Aquí va un enlace de un tío con un par de HUEVOS...

- EL MEJOR DISCURSO DE LA HISTORIA.Video censurado MEXICO - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (21 Ene 2014)

Hay una pregunta que quiero hacer a los metaleros:
Se dice mucho que el dinero fiat siempre tiende a cero:
"Como Mike Maloney ha dicho muchas veces antes, la crisis económica de 2008 fue sólo un bache en el camino hacia el evento principal. Él cree que antes del final de esta década habrá una crisis económica tan grande que eclipsará el crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión posterior. Como señala Maloney, " la mejor inversión que tendrá que realizar en su vida es su propia educación financiera".

Me ha parecido interesante traducir este artículo en el que Mike Maloney explica las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata en orden descendente. Como es muy extenso, he procurado resumirlo dejando lo más importante.

Ésta es mi traducción libre resumida.

10 - Las divisas de todo el mundo son fiat y las monedas fiat siempre acaban valiendo cero.

El 99,9 % de la población mundial no es consciente de que ya no usamos dinero..., usamos las monedas nacionales "fiat ". ¿Qué es una moneda fiduciaria? Las monedas fiduciarias se basan en la fe. Son monedas nacionales que no están respaldadas por nada de valor como el oro, sino que el Gobierno declara que tienen un valor y, mientras la gente siga creyendo en ellas, las aceptan... por un tiempo. Pero aquí está la cosa, ha habido miles y miles de monedas fiduciarias a lo largo de la historia, y todas han fracasado. El 100% de ellas sin excepciones.

Pero en esta ocasión hay una gran diferencia. Desde 1971, por primera vez en la historia, todas las monedas del mundo son fiduciarias simultáneamente.

Recuerda esto mientras analizamos las 10 razones: todas las monedas FIAT fallan."

¿Cómo es que la peseta, moneda fiat, no falló, creada en 1868, y sólo desapareció para entrar en el euro?


----------



## filibustero (21 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Como te decía, Aro, vamos a ir trayendo a gente interesante. Aquí va un enlace de un tío con un par de HUEVOS...
> 
> - EL MEJOR DISCURSO DE LA HISTORIA.Video censurado MEXICO - YouTube
> 
> Saludos.



Impreionante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Se puede extrapolar a >Hispanistan!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Hay una pregunta que quiero hacer a los metaleros:
> Se dice mucho que el dinero fiat siempre tiende a cero:
> "Como Mike Maloney ha dicho muchas veces antes, la crisis económica de 2008 fue sólo un bache en el camino hacia el evento principal. Él cree que antes del final de esta década habrá una crisis económica tan grande que eclipsará el crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión posterior. Como señala Maloney, " la mejor inversión que tendrá que realizar en su vida es su propia educación financiera".
> 
> ...



Hola, ramsés: Lo que comenta Maloney viene en los libros de Historia y de Economía, así que por ahí no hay ninguna novedad...

Hombre, la peseta, al igual que otras monedas, no "falló" básicamente por dos razones: 1ª) desaparece para adoptar la "nueva" moneda, es decir el Euro... y 2ª) cuando había "dificultades" se podía "devaluar", aunque esto último presentaba ventajas e inconvenientes. Sobre ello, y para una mayor comprensión, te dejo un enlace:

- Devaluacin de la moneda - Economia.WS

Saludos.


----------



## montecuruto (21 Ene 2014)

[QUOTE¿Cómo es que la peseta, moneda fiat, no falló, creada en 1868, y sólo desapareció para entrar en el euro?[/QUOTE]


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2014)

montecuruto dijo:


> [QUOTE¿Cómo es que la peseta, moneda fiat, no falló, creada en 1868, y sólo desapareció para entrar en el euro?







[/QUOTE]

Gracias por su aportación y que sirva de muestra a algunos "metaleros": la Plata también se ha utilizado como "respaldo de valor"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2014)

Parece "ficción", pero es tan "real" como la vida misma...

- El señor de la Guerra. Discurso Final. (@yonkisdelcine) - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Esto es algo "fuerte", pero bueno vamos a dejar el enlace y que es muy reciente...

- La judía Merkel, espía del mossad hija del espía mkultra Hitler Rothschild - YouTube


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esto es algo "fuerte", pero bueno vamos a dejar el enlace y que es muy reciente...
> 
> - La judía Merkel, espía del mossad hija del espía mkultra Hitler Rothschild - YouTube



No falla mueven el mundo los judios...y el oro.


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Ene 2014)

Nos digas eso... o vendrá un compañero a llamarnos la atención. ...
irónic mode...


----------



## oinoko (22 Ene 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Hay una pregunta que quiero hacer a los metaleros:
> Se dice mucho que el dinero fiat siempre tiende a cero:
> "Como Mike Maloney ha dicho muchas veces antes, la crisis económica de 2008 fue sólo un bache en el camino hacia el evento principal. Él cree que antes del final de esta década habrá una crisis económica tan grande que eclipsará el crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión posterior. Como señala Maloney, " la mejor inversión que tendrá que realizar en su vida es su propia educación financiera".
> 
> ...










Los billetes de la foto comenzaron a circular en junio de 1927.

En 1930 un jornal medio estaba entre 4 y 5 pesetas, y por 3.000 pesetas te podías comprar un pisito 80 metros en barrio obrero de capital de provincia.

Al proclamarse la guerra civil, estos billetes fueron reconocidos como legítimos en la zona nacional hasta la letra D, número 2 millones, los demás eran solo papel pintado de azul. El de la foto es por tanto no reconocido.
Al acabar la guerra, allá por el 39, pasaron a no ser válidos ningúno de ellos.
Son billetes muy corrientes pero sin valor alguno.

Hace un par de años me compre por Ebay un fajo de 30 billetes (3000 pesetas) de estos, bastante bien conservados por 14 Euros más portes. Osea a menos del valor facial..

He ido regalando unos cuantos, y el resto me lo guardo para que me recuerden para que sirve el dinero fiat, estoy pensando en decorar alguna cosa con ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Bueno, el último vídeo que he colocado es bastante controvertido y desde luego "mezcla" demasiadas cosas que no tienen conexión alguna y hay, en mi modesta opinión, bastante falta de rigor... La "línea" de estudio e investigación ya me la conozco y me desmarco bastante de ella. Eso no quita para que se citen elementos muy interesantes y que suelen ser desconocidos por la mayor parte de la gente y un buen ejemplo de ello es la muerte de Hitler en la Argentina.

# oro y plata forever: No creo que se tenga que ser anti judío por una serie de hechos históricos que puedan involucrarlos como "pueblo", ya que por esa regla de tres sería legitimo hacerlo con otros colectivos, etnias o como prefieras definirlos.

Pero otra cosa muy diferente es quienes controlan el poder financiero desde hace siglos y esos sí que son mayoritariamente judíos, aunque su origen es "germano"... Un buen ejemplo son los Rothschild y, evidentemente, Hitler no era precisamente muy "amigo" de éstos. De hecho, la II WW fue más una "respuesta" a la política económica que quería implantar Hitler que a todo lo que se ha "vendido" posteriormente...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (22 Ene 2014)

montecuruto dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que la peseta, moneda fiat, no falló, creada en 1868, y sólo desapareció para entrar en el euro?







[/QUOTE]

Sí, como para fallar:











Sí, es oro.


----------



## ERElio (22 Ene 2014)

España era uno de los paises con mayor reserva de oro a principios del S. XX, entre la guerra civil y los politicos de la democracia nos han dejado pajaritos. En aquel momento la peseta estaba muuuy bien respaldada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Más datos sobre la "podredumbre" que también existe en China...

- China's Debt: How Serious Is It? - Forbes


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Ene 2014)

Y cada día más señales. ....hummm...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Aquí os voy a dejar un enlace a una conferencia que toca y profundiza en temas que se han esbozado en los últimos comentarios. Podréis asociar los Rothschild con muchos de los males que se han y se padecen en la Humanidad, así cómo fue la creación de varias instituciones internacionales, especialmente el Banco de Pagos Internacionales y que es el auténtico banco central mundial, así como el FMI y el BM. Veréis también como Alemania forma parte del BPI y que su proclamada "independencia" no es tal... También cómo ya se programó en su momento que el renminbi formará parte de una "cesta mundial" de divisas, así que lo de China ya está "pensado" desde hace tiempo... Lo digo más que nada para que alguno se entere de una vez...

El único "pero" a la conferencia es cuando habla de "asesinar" a los soldados americanos porque también se podría utilizar de forma inversa, aunque cuando se combate en una guerra esa no es la "concepción" adecuada.

- La historia de la dinastia Rothschild - 7ma parte. Desde 1921 a 1945 - YouTube


----------



## ramsés (22 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


>



Sí, como para fallar:











Sí, es oro.[/QUOTE]

Sí, ya comprendo, y un forero ha sacado billetes de 100 pesetas, comprados al valor facial, cuando ahora 16 € son poca cosa para 30 billetes con los que en su tiempo te podrías comprar un piso, ahora con una docena de euros no te compras ni una bombilla de led.
Con pesetas de oro físico y pesetas de plata certificada, como para no perder la peseta su valor, era un moneda, por lo que veo, entre física y fiat, ahora con el euro lo estamos pasando muy mal al no poder devaluar, lo que estamos devaluando son nuestras vidas, nuestra economía :abajo:.
Como me diría oro y plata forever, me voy a acariciar mis monedas de MP, gracias forero, son mi consuelo.


----------



## atom ant (23 Ene 2014)

Creo que habrá que ir pensando en cerrar la posición mientras se gane un euro, no me fío un pelo de lo que haga la FED la semana que viene y no voy a poder estar encima... En mi opinión pensaba que íbamos a rebotar bastante más


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ene 2014)

La estrategia de ganar poder e influencia en el mercado del oro mundial desarrollada por China continúa y lo hace con extraordinarios resultados a largo plazo. La compra de reservas de oro, según informa la agencia de noticias Bloomberg, podría haberse extendido hasta Francia o Italia en los últimos meses de 2013.

En diversas ocasiones hemos contado la alta probabilidad de que en abril, el Banco de la República Popular de China publique el montante de sus reservas oficiales de oro y sorprenda a todo el mundo posicionándose como la segunda mayor reserva de oro del mundo. El último dato de reservas se publicó en 2009. En aquel momento, el Banco Central chino poseía 1.054 toneladas de oro...

Los bancos chinos siguen acumulando reservas de oro según Bloomberg |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## atom ant (23 Ene 2014)

oño, parece que el gráfico se quiere recuperar...


----------



## Parri (23 Ene 2014)

Lección de economía de Guillermo Barba

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿CÓMO MEDIR CORRECTAMENTE LA #DEFLACIÓN?


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ene 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> oño, parece que el gráfico se quiere recuperar...



Oro | Precio del Oro | Oro en Tiempo Real

A ver que ocurre, en la apertura USA...


----------



## antonio1960 (23 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> La estrategia de ganar poder e influencia en el mercado del oro mundial desarrollada por China continúa y lo hace con extraordinarios resultados a largo plazo. La compra de reservas de oro, según informa la agencia de noticias Bloomberg, podría haberse extendido hasta Francia o Italia en los últimos meses de 2013.
> 
> En diversas ocasiones hemos contado la alta probabilidad de que en abril, el Banco de la República Popular de China publique el montante de sus reservas oficiales de oro y sorprenda a todo el mundo posicionándose como la segunda mayor reserva de oro del mundo. El último dato de reservas se publicó en 2009. En aquel momento, el Banco Central chino poseía 1.054 toneladas de oro...
> 
> Los bancos chinos siguen acumulando reservas de oro según Bloomberg |OroyFinanzas.com







Y no ves clara la posibilidad de que china no pretenda otra cosa que cubrirse las espaldas.
Hasta ahora sólo ha mostrado interés en dejar que las cosas sigan su curso.

No creo que tengan interés en sacar un beneficio económico del oro.

China ya tiene poder para arruinar a estados unidos, sólo que caerían en esa misma ruina.

El temor de China es que ee uu se arruine solito y si esto pasa estar preparados para cualquier escenario.

Estados unidos no soportaría una recesión como la que sufrimos nosotros y nadie puede saber por donde van a salir. 
Los chinos sólo pueden rezar porque la qe salve a todos y seguir vivos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Ene 2014)

A China le va bien, ¿por qué romper la baraja'

Yo creo que China compra oro por el mismo motivo que fabríca portaviones (de momento solo tiene uno)... quiere ser un imperio

Saludos


----------



## Aro (23 Ene 2014)

Parri dijo:


> Lección de economía de Guillermo Barba
> 
> Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿CÓMO MEDIR CORRECTAMENTE LA #DEFLACIÓN?



Un nuevo concepto de deflación. Os va a sorprender.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> A China le va bien, ¿por qué romper la baraja'
> 
> Yo creo que China compra oro por el mismo motivo que fabríca portaviones (de momento solo tiene uno)... quiere ser un imperio
> 
> Saludos



Te recuerdo lo que le sucedió al Japón que también se auto proclamaba un "Imperio" y que en Midway perdió... ¡4 portaaviones!

Por tanto, a China le falta mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ene 2014)

Guía para el 2014 de 135-150,000 onzas de oro equivalente a un costo en efectivo de $750-$775

Argonaut Gold Inc. anunció que tuvo una producción de 28,638 onzas de oro equivalente durante el cuarto trimestre que concluyó el 31 de diciembre de 2013; de las cuales 20,848 se produjeron en su mina El Castillo, ubicada en Durango, y 7,790 se produjeron en La Colorada, situada cerca de Hermosillo, Sonora.


Mundo Minero - Portal de Noticias


----------



## antonio1960 (23 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Guía para el 2014 de 135-150,000 onzas de oro equivalente a un costo en efectivo de $750-$775
> 
> Argonaut Gold Inc. anunció que tuvo una producción de 28,638 onzas de oro equivalente durante el cuarto trimestre que concluyó el 31 de diciembre de 2013; de las cuales 20,848 se produjeron en su mina El Castillo, ubicada en Durango, y 7,790 se produjeron en La Colorada, situada cerca de Hermosillo, Sonora.
> 
> ...





Bajan las bolsas, baja el dolar, sube el oro ?que pasa hoy'? Año nuevo chino'?


----------



## Aro (23 Ene 2014)

Venta masiva de vales de oro en 3, 2, 1...







---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 17:27 ----------




antonio1960 dijo:


> Bajan las bolsas, baja el dolar, sube el oro ?que pasa hoy'? Año nuevo chino'?



Ha bajado la venta de viviendas en USA, una buena excusa para mover el árbol.


----------



## antonio1960 (23 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Venta masiva de vales de oro en 3, 2, 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues si se ponen así por vender pocas casas no me quiero imaginar la retirada de estimulos y consiguiente deflación . Como decía Obelix estos romanos están locos


----------



## p_pin (23 Ene 2014)

No sólo los malos datos de viviendas, horas antes también datos malos en desempleo unidos a la mala semana anterior...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2014)

Pues esperar a que sucedan cosas "gordas" de verdad y entonces veremos como "explosiona" el Oro...

Dejo un interesante articulo:

- El poder real en España tiene nombre: Real Instituto Elcano


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ene 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Bajan las bolsas, baja el dolar, sube el oro ?que pasa hoy'? Año nuevo chino'?



No te falta razon...

¿Cuándo y cómo se celebra el Año Nuevo Chino 2014?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2014)

Los datos y la realidad son TOZUDOS... Y todavía hay quienes piensan que China va a ser la "solución" a los americanos...

- The End of Communist Party Rule in China? - The Automatic Earth


----------



## ramsés (24 Ene 2014)

_


atom ant dijo:



Creo que habrá que ir pensando en cerrar la posición mientras se gane un euro, no me fío un pelo de lo que haga la FED la semana que viene y no voy a poder estar encima... En mi opinión pensaba que íbamos a rebotar bastante más






Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Somos muchos los que pensamos que tendría que rebotar más, si no cierras posición es posible que en vez de ganar un euro ganes bastante más.


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

Si, seguiré su consejo. El gráfico del gold se ha arreglado mucho de como estaba ayer a estas horas.

Está todo tan manipulado que no me extrañaría que los malos datos USA que estamos viendo sean una justificación para anunciar un nuevo manguerazo de dinero fiatedemí

Saludos

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 07:13 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Te recuerdo lo que le sucedió al Japón que también se auto proclamaba un "Imperio" y que en Midway perdió... ¡4 portaaviones!
> 
> Por tanto, a China le falta mucho...
> 
> Saludos.




No se trata tanto de serlo como de parecerlo. La sensación de potencia que China está dando tanto a sus ciudadanos como al resto del mundo es tremenda. Todos queremos ser sus amigos.
Con unos cuantos portaviones para apoyar a sus aliados, grandes cantidades de oro y una economía razonablemente saneada no le va a hacer falta pegar un solo tiro para expandir su influencia.

Saludos


----------



## antonio1960 (24 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los datos y la realidad son TOZUDOS... Y todavía hay quienes piensan que China va a ser la "solución" a los americanos...
> 
> - The End of Communist Party Rule in China? - The Automatic Earth



Fernando hace mucho que vivimos en la sinrazón, si el dolar deja de ser el patrón la ingente cantidad de dólares que viajan por el mundo ya no serían necesarios, un desastre para todos.
Ee uu tiene armas para defender al dolar frente a la razón. Puede exigir a los bancos centrales que vendan, sacar las reservas o reclamarselo a la población.
Antes de que el oro explosiones me temo que escucharemos muchas explosiones.
Yo también creo que esyo no puede terminar bien, pero.vivimos en el momento de" no se puede hacer otra cosa" y por esto mismo los países occidentales seguirán respaldando al dólar. Sin razon y sin lógica.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

Las exportaciones de oro de joyería en India caen un 30,4% en el mes de diciembre con respecto al mismo período del año anterior según informa la Cámara de promoción de las exportaciones de joyería (GJEPC por sus siglas en inglés). El valor del oro de joyería exportado es de 443,19 millones de dólares.

La caída es aún mayor si se contabiliza de abril a diciembre. En este período, la caída ha sido del 51,5%. Este comportamiento de las exportaciones se explica por la necesidad de consumo interno de oro y, por tanto, la escasez de oro disponible para la exportación. En los últimos meses, las exportaciones han podido mantenerse en pie gracias a la obligación del gobierno de reexportar un 20% del oro que se importa...

Las exportaciones de joyería de oro de India en diciembre caen un 30% |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Si, seguiré su consejo. El gráfico del gold se ha arreglado mucho de como estaba ayer a estas horas.
> 
> Está todo tan manipulado que no me extrañaría que los malos datos USA que estamos viendo sean una justificación para anunciar un nuevo manguerazo de dinero fiatedemí
> 
> ...



Hola, atom ant: Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras propias "percepciones" y todas son respetables, aunque evidentemente pueden no compartirse y este es mi caso respecto a lo que comentas.

- China ya es una potencia, al igual que lo son los Estados Unidos. La diferencia estriba en que algunos -o muchos- le concedéis una relevancia a China en función de los datos macroeconómicos que publica y que si fueran "reales" pues habría cierto fundamento para mantener dicha postura. Ahora bien, hay algunos -como yo- que dudan de esos datos y te recuerdo que creerlos es un "acto de fe" y que su estado financiero "real" está tan podrido como Estados Unidos o el mundo en general. Mira, un ejemplo, aunque parezca que no está "relacionado", pero y es lo que ha pasado entre ayer y hoy con las divisas emergentes y de cuya gravedad ya avisaba en mis comentarios desde hace varios meses... A veces las cosas las tenemos enfrente y no las "vemos" o las ignoramos.

- ¿A qué "aliados" va a apoyar China? Sus vecinos geográficos no la tragan o son enemigos declarados. Y el único que tiene a su "pesar" es Corea del Norte y digo esto porque no hace mucho hubo unas maniobras militares conjuntas entre China, Estados Unidos y Corea del Sur... Otra cosa muy diferente es que tenga unas excelentes relaciones con "socios comerciales" o el apoyo de determinados países que a la "hora de la verdad" no contarían para nada y ya veríamos si intervendrían en un conflicto bélico. Te recuerdo que en la guerra de Libia había millares de chinos que fueron expulsados por el país una vez los EE.UU/OTAN derribaron al régimen de Gadafi.

- atom ant, un portaaviones no dice nada, de hecho la India también tiene uno y mucho mejor que el chino. Y digo esto porque ese tipo de unidad naval necesita de una flota de protección de cierto nivel y eso multiplicarlo por el número de portaaviones americanos y de sus aliados... Por no hablar de los aviones y que son el elemento principal de los portaaviones. Tecnológicamente , aparte del número y calidad, China está muy por detrás de los Estados Unidos y sobre todo en el aspecto militar. Y los portaaviones no son más que la manifestación del Poder porque para desatar una Guerra Nuclear con un simple submarino ya basta...

- Y, ya por último, he repetido hasta la saciedad en anteriores comentarios que no conozco, históricamente, que un Imperio haya derribado a otro sin que haya habido una guerra entre los litigantes y sus respectivos aliados. A lo mejor me puedes indicar algún caso.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Ene 2014)

Yo no entro en juicio de valor de quien es mejor y quien es peor. Es como decir en el S. XVIII que Francia era mejor que Inglaterra o que Rusia mejor que Austria o que Prusia. Lo cierto es que el Imperio Americano se agota, está en decadencia, estos hechos creo que son incuestionables. Que le sucederá un mundo multipolar o se alzara una potencia hegemónica no lo sabemos, que la caída de cualquier Imperio conlleva tiempos turbulentos eso sí. 

Sobre la manipulación de los datos de China, vamos como la manipulación de UE, EEUU, etc… todo el mundo engaña y todo es un engaño masivo.


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras propias "percepciones" y todas son respetables, aunque evidentemente pueden no compartirse y este es mi caso respecto a lo que comentas.
> 
> - China ya es una potencia, al igual que lo son los Estados Unidos. La diferencia estriba en que algunos -o muchos- le concedéis una relevancia a China en función de los datos macroeconómicos que publica y que si fueran "reales" pues habría cierto fundamento para mantener dicha postura. Ahora bien, hay algunos -como yo- que dudan de esos datos y te recuerdo que creerlos es un "acto de fe" y que su estado financiero "real" está tan podrido como Estados Unidos o el mundo en general. Mira, un ejemplo, aunque parezca que no está "relacionado", pero y es lo que ha pasado entre ayer y hoy con las divisas emergentes y de cuya gravedad ya avisaba en mis comentarios desde hace varios meses... A veces las cosas las tenemos enfrente y no las "vemos" o las ignoramos.
> 
> ...



 Siempre es un placer dialogar con Ud

Saludos cordiales


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2014)

Hola, NIJAS: Nadie dice que unos sean mejores que otros, a fin de cuentas son tal para cual y la diferencia estriba en que los que debiéramos "contar" no contamos para nada y con esto me refiero a la población en general.

Tampoco nadie dice que los EE.UU. no estén podridos, lo que estoy diciendo es que los chinos están a un nivel similar con respecto a los americanos, europeos, "emergentes", etc.

Está claro que el Imperio (EE.UU.) se está cayendo, pero opino que su caída se llevará todo por delante, a no ser que todos los "actores" principales intentarán solucionar todo esto y para eso, quizás, habría que hacer reset de casi todo: deuda, sistema monetario, estructuras socio-políticas, etc., etc.

NIJAS, muy probablemente estamos asistiendo al final de un Imperio, pero también de una Civilización, al menos como la que estamos viviendo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 12:46 ----------

Hola, atom ant: Ya sabes que para mí también es un placer dialogar contigo y con cualquiera que lo haga con educación, aunque en las opiniones podamos diferir y lo bueno que tienen los diálogos es que se discuten y contrastan diferentes opiniones, sino sería muy "aburrido"... ¿No te parece?

Haces una exposición que diría es muy "ortodoxa", pero entiendo que es fácil de rebatir por cuanto tengo a mí favor mis conocimientos en materia militar y es que una parte de mi vida personal ha estado muy ligada con la misma...

Vamos por partes:

1ª) De acuerdo, China tiene mucha deuda de los EE.UU., pero obvias algo que cada vez está más claro: las burbujas chinas y, especialmente, la financiera y la inmobiliaria. También "ignoras", deliberadamente o no, la impresora china y que no tiene nada que envidiar a la de los EE.UU. y otras Economías (BCE, etc.)... China, tanto si gusta como si no, es un pilar muy importante del Sistema Ponzi que vivimos.

2ª) Efectivamente, los portaaviones cuestan hacerlos y más los que se "necesitan" hoy en día, pero claro tú piensas que China podrá ir haciéndolos y los demás se van a quedar de "brazos cruzados"... Te recuerdo que el presupuesto militar de los EE.UU. es muy superior al de China y si añadimos el de los países de la OTAN ni te cuento... 

3ª) Aquí me das la razón cuando reconoces que en el conflicto de Libia, China no tenía una mínima potencia naval que "mostrar" y esa sigue siendo una de sus principales carencias y que continuamente sale en los análisis militares que suelo leer. Piensa que China depende mucho del transporte marítimo para la importación de materias primas y éste en situaciones "extremas" requiere de "escolta" naval militar.

No es menos cierto que en Libia, tanto China como Rusia, fueron "lentos" y no tuvieron capacidad de reacción. En Siria ha sido diferente, pero no por China sino porque la "demostración" militar partió de Rusia, aparte de otras muchas cosas relacionadas con esto y que no se han contado en los medios de comunicación occidentales. Por ejemplo, los dos misiles presuntamente lanzados desde la base de Rota...

¿Conquista "silenciosa" de Africa? Pues ya estás viendo cómo la están "cortando": Libia, la Primavera Verde y lo que hay "detrás", Malí, Rep. Centroafricana, etc. A China acabarán "cercándola" en Africa y como no tiene flota naval militar...

3ª) En las guerras modernas el número ya no es relevante y tampoco lo fue en el pasado... ¿Cuántos carros de combate y aviones tenían Irak y Libia? ¿Qué hicieron? Pues, nada de nada... Los "fundieron" como si fueran mantequilla. Así que eso puedes aplicarlo a lo que me comentas sobre el número de misiles chinos: eso y nada es lo mismo.

Mira, en ese aspecto, quien ha mejorado mucho y puede enfrentar a los portaaviones americanos es Rusia y que sí posee material apropiado para "tumbarlos". Este país sí que ha mejorado muchísimo el material y nivel de sus Fuerzas Armadas.

4ª) Las pautas históricas están AHI: para tenerlas bien presentes. No hay nada que indique que ahora iba a ser "diferente". Y SI China podría tumbar a los EE.UU. dejándole de comprar deuda, pero tampoco nadie les compraría productos a ellos, así que tampoco lo veo hasta que no avancen más en sus respectivas estrategias. De todas formas, no veo la caída de EE.UU. sin que le acompañe China en ella...

En fin, atom ant, como te decía, todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" y el tiempo dará o quitará "razones"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

Reconozco que tengo poca idea sobre cuestiones militares pero sé que un misil de crucero tomahawk cuesta 1,5mm$, con eso armas a más de 3000 chinos con un ak47 y dos cargadores de 50 balas

a esos tres mil chinos enfadados es jodidillo invadirlos así como así, sin embargo puedes inutilizar toda la flota de misiles cegando un par de satélites GPS con un puntero laser.

no sé.... divagaciones


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2014)

Mira, atom ant, una de las "razones" por la cual no habría ganadores efectivos en una Guerra Nuclear es por una simple razón que conoce cualquiera que haya estado relacionado con el mundo militar.

¿Cuál es esa razón? Pues, para ser efectivo el control de un terreno hay que ocuparlo militarmente, al menos en unos "principios", y cómo se podría hacer en grandes extensiones como las que componen China, Rusia o los Estados Unidos...

Sí ya se están viendo los "resultados" en Irak y Afganistán, por citar ejemplos cercanos...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

que buena pinta está tomando el gold, ojo que esto podría dispararse


----------



## nando551 (24 Ene 2014)

Perdón por el off. 

Ha salido la noticia de que bajan el IVA del arte del 21% al 10%.

Se estuvieron escuchando rumores de que iban a subir el IVA a todos, y resulta que se lo bajan a los ricos.

Hay que proteger el capital de ricos a toda costa.
Este no es pais para pobres.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Perdón por el off.
> 
> Ha salido la noticia de que bajan el IVA del arte del 21% al 10%.
> 
> ...



Hola, nando551: Es que tiene COJONES lo que sucede en este país... Estos sinvergüenzas, que coño si son unos HIJOS DE PUTA, priorizando el Arte sobre otros artículos de necesidad... No, si es que esto tiene que acabar mal, pero que muy mal...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nando551: Es que tiene COJONES lo que sucede en este país... Estos sinvergüenzas, que coño si son unos HIJOS DE PUTA, priorizando el Arte sobre otros artículos de necesidad... No, si es que esto tiene que acabar mal, pero que muy mal...
> 
> Saludos.



El pan, los sueldos, los impuestos de articulos de vestir, comer, transporte...en fin al Oro que me mosqueo/deprimo

Aqui dejo video de una "phil" de "bolsillo"...

La moneda de oro mas grande de europa - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Mira, estaba repasando noticias de esta semana y me he encontrado con la que te enlazo y que viene a darme la razón en lo que te explicaba sobre la actual capacidad militar de China. También va otra del pasado mes y para que veas en qué "dimensión" están los americanos respecto a los chinos. Por cierto, el medio que publica ambas informaciones es ruso...

- ¿Gran Bretaña es capaz de derrotar a China? - Noticias - Defensa - La Voz de Rusia

- En la guerra del futuro no habrá vencedores - Noticias - Sociedad - La Voz de Rusia

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo en que a China le faltan muchos años para estar a la altura militar-tecnológica de las dos grandes superpotencias

Saludos

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 23:34 ----------

Gráfico: Evolución de las reservas del Banco Central de Argentina y el tipo de cambio (enero de 2013-enero de 2014)







Nota: el cambio actual está a día de hoy a 8,17 pesos por dólar
uf uf

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 23:50 ----------

"El FMI convoca una rueda de prensa el próximo jueves para evaluar la situación en Latinoamérica"

A ver qué nos cuentan de Brasil, me da que se le va a indigestar el mundial.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 23:59 ----------

"Argentina: Las automovilísticas congelan la venta de vehículos por la devaluación del peso"

uf uf uf


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2014)

Os dejo un enlace a un articulo que es una auténtica "joya"...

- The Hows and Whys of Gold Price Manipulation - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2014)

Hola, amigos, os dejo un enlace a un medio argentino y que trata sobre la reciente devaluación de su moneda y no está de más recordar que ésta se ha devaluado en un año en torno al 60% respecto al USD...

Los grandes perjudicados van a ser los de "siempre": los trabajadores, quienes reciben planes sociales (pensiones, prestaciones, etc.) y también los productores y empresarios que necesitan vender a este segmento mayoritario de la sociedad.

El pasado año, unos amigos que estuvieron en la Argentina me comentaron que los MPs, sobre todo el Oro, tenían una fuerte prima sobre el spot, aparte del interés que allí tenían por cualquier divisa "fuerte" y aquí ya incluían al Euro y eso que dos años antes lo "menospreciaban"...

Está claro que esta situación va a provocar que la Inflación se dispare fuertemente y eso que antes de producirse la devaluación, ya extraoficialmente, se cifraba por encima del 20% (la "oficial" siempre es muchísimo más baja)... Esto va a tener una repercusión tremenda dentro de la sociedad argentina y también en otros países emergentes que parece que no "cuentan" en los medios de comunicación, pero el peso "real" de economías como la turca, hindú, sudáfricana, etc. son muy superiores a la argentina. Por cierto, el rublo también lo ha notado mucho.

Cuando recabe más información, quizás, haga un comentario más extenso sobre esto y es que esto tiene mucha más importancia de la que se está concediendo en los medios de comunicación de nuestro país. Por no hablar del modelo económico que está provocando estas situaciones convulsas que cada ves se repiten más y que está en sus últimos "estertores": el Capitalismo...

- www.lacapital.com.ar/politica/Se-de...ncipales-paises-emergentes.20140125-0032.html

Antes de terminar, y que ya he comenté en otro hilo, unos de los más beneficiados -sin "desearlo"- van a ser los "metaleros" de aquel país, pues su "seguro" ha preservado parte de su patrimonio. Y esto supone un "aviso" a "navegantes"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 11:31 ----------

- Se derrumbaron las monedas de los principales países emergentes - Política | La Capital de Rosario |


----------



## Aro (26 Ene 2014)

¿Qué diferencia ves entre Argentina y Uruguay?

¿Será buen momento para ir ahora a «hacer algo»?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2014)

Hola, Aro: Pues viendo lo que está sucediendo por aquellas latitudes no parece que sea una buena opción... Y más si se cumplen los malos "presagios" que algunos auguramos si finalmente Brasil también cae... y aquí me parece que es cuestión de que pasen los importantes eventos deportivos internacionales que tienen previsto "celebrar" allí.

Aro, Uruguay tiene a favor que posee muy poca población y creo que casi rozan los 3,5 millones de habitantes, pero depende mucho de sus vecinos y sobre todo de Brasil. Luego, el pasado viernes en la subasta de letras a 6 meses el Banco Central de Uruguay las adjudicó al 15,21%... Sobran comentarios, ¿No?

Y ese mismo día, el Banco Central de Brasil publicó el peor dato histórico del déficit por cuenta corriente de ese país. Nada menos que de $81.374 millones y que son equivalentes al 3,66 del PIB...

¿Recuerdas Aro cuando hace poquitos meses comentaba que se iba a "exportar" Inflación a los países emergentes? Pues, visto lo visto, no me he equivocado...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (26 Ene 2014)

Me ha parecido interesante que la siguiente información esté aquí, así que lo cito:



Spock dijo:


> *20 señales de advertencia temprana de que nos acercamos a un colapso económico mundial*
> 
> Nota del editor: Si usted piensa que la crisis económica se limita a los Estados Unidos de América, y luego tomar un momento para leer el último artículo de Michael Snyder de El Colapso Económico Blog continuación. No nos equivoquemos: esto es mundial ... está en todas partes. Ya sea que estemos hablando de los Estados Unidos o China, los niveles de deuda personal están por las nubes y totalmente no-utilizable. La política monetaria en todos los países desarrollados del mundo es un completo desastre. Y las soluciones propuestas a estos problemas subyacentes son, como debería ser obvio dado los últimos cinco años, por completo de sentido y de ineficaces. Como señala Snyder, los signos están por todas partes y pronto veremos las consecuencias de la caída de las economías, los mercados financieros y las políticas monetarias fallidos en todo el mundo. Amigos, vamos a ver la segunda ola de la crisis juega a cabo ante nuestros ojos en tiempo real. ¿Estás preparado para ello?.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2014)

Hola, Vidar: Leo bastante a Snyder, autor de "The Beginning of The End" (recomendable), y he colocado en ocasiones varios enlaces a articulos suyos en los hilos dedicados a los MPs. Bien, la aportación es interesante, pero discrepo un poco con Snyder en cuanto a la fecha del 2014 y ya sabes que estoy trabajando en un estudio sobre este particular y donde voy "afinando" cada vez más...

Mira, Vidar, esto lo han provocado las "manos fuertes" de "siempre", y ya nos entendemos, porque el jueves por la noche mirando un gráfico de las divisas emergentes ya se veía venir... Lo que me ha sorprendido es que las compras en los MPs no se "disparasen" y se buscase "refugio" en monedas como el Yen y el Euro... Si este mundo no está "desquiciado" ya me dirás qué le pasa, por eso mismo digo que no creo que sea en 2014, pero...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ene 2014)

El oro recupera brillo con el resurgir de la búsqueda de refugio

El oro recupera brillo con el resurgir de la bsqueda de refugio,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2014)

Os dejo un interesante articulo sobre la actual "masacre" de las divisas emergentes...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Start of a Global Currency Crisis?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2014)

Hola, Vidar: Volviendo sobre el estudio de Snyder, te diré que según el estudio que llevo a cabo el "punto de inflexión" se produjo en 2008 y -para mí- se "confirmó" el pasado año 2013. Si mis "recuentos" no fallan la próxima fecha "clave" es el 2016, aunque aún parezca lejana...

Te anexo un trabajo que me ha servido para confirmar parte de mi "teoría" y que desde luego todavía está lejos de estar terminada, pero vamos que no voy "desencaminado" por el momento...

- El ciclo bursátil de 4 años | Ciclo Inversor

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Volviendo sobre el estudio de Snyder, te diré que según el estudio que llevo a cabo el "punto de inflexión" se produjo en 2008 y -para mí- se "confirmó" el pasado año 2013. Si mis "recuentos" no fallan la próxima fecha "clave" es el 2016, aunque aún parezca lejana...
> 
> Te anexo un trabajo que me ha servido para confirmar parte de mi "teoría" y que desde luego todavía está lejos de estar terminada, pero vamos que no voy "desencaminado" por el momento...
> 
> ...



Esto en épocas de bonanza, de hegemonía americana y sin tanta globalización podría servir como herramienta predictiva pero ahora sabemos de la debilidad de la bolsa estadounidense y no hacen falta muchos cisnes negros para tumbarla cuando ya hay vértigo y desconfianza, y esas noticias bomba son en las que yo me fijo. Esas 20 razones bien frescas del viernes pueden afectar y mucho a la bolsa americana y pueden desencadenar desastres económicos definitivos.

.


----------



## ramsés (28 Ene 2014)

Pongo aquí este vídeo, que para los que no saben catalán he traducido algunas frases importantes:
_El peso (argentino) ha caído en 2 días un 16%. Argentina ha relajado la política de la venta de dólares. Pero el efecto dominó sobre la noticia, han hecho bajar las cotizaciones de divisas de países emergentes y se han acentuado que se hayan ido grandes internacionales capitales.Se recomienda la compra del franco suizo, el dólar el yen, o €._
Ahora sí, el vídeo:
TV3alacarta - TV3 - Televisió de Catalunya
Y la pregunta es:
¿No sería más fácil tener los ahorros en oro físico?


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Volviendo sobre el estudio de Snyder, te diré que según el estudio que llevo a cabo el "punto de inflexión" se produjo en 2008 y -para mí- se "confirmó" el pasado año 2013. Si mis "recuentos" no fallan la próxima fecha "clave" es el 2016, aunque aún parezca lejana...
> 
> Te anexo un trabajo que me ha servido para confirmar parte de mi "teoría" y que desde luego todavía está lejos de estar terminada, pero vamos que no voy "desencaminado" por el momento...
> 
> ...



Lejana ?...quedan 22 meses...esta a la vuelta de la esquina

Necesito un oraculo...para saber la evolucion del precio...para cargar en condiciones o no...


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Ene 2014)

El oro y sus brillantes señales: ¿Cómo interpretarlas?

El oro y sus brillantes seales: Cmo interpretarlas?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Esto en épocas de bonanza, de hegemonía americana y sin tanta globalización podría servir como herramienta predictiva pero ahora sabemos de la debilidad de la bolsa estadounidense y no hacen falta muchos cisnes negros para tumbarla cuando ya hay vértigo y desconfianza, y esas noticias bomba son en las que yo me fijo. Esas 20 razones bien frescas del viernes pueden afectar y mucho a la bolsa americana y pueden desencadenar desastres económicos definitivos.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Hombre, como siempre digo todos tenemos nuestras propias "percepciones", pero modestamente pienso que mí estudio va bastante por "delante" del de Snyder, al que -repito- sigo bastante, al igual que a otros estudiosos que intentar "adelantar" los acontecimientos futuros.

Por cierto, en el mercado americano, se ha publicado "The Money Bubble", de James Turk y John Rubino. En el mismo se explican los posibles escenarios que podríamos llevar al colapso de nuestro sistema actual.

Ambos son autores muy conocidos en Estados Unidos y de ellos Rubino lo es más en el extranjero. Hay que recordar que Rubino predijo con exactitud la Burbuja Inmobiliaria de los Estados Unidos y también recomendó el Oro cuando éste estaba en torno a los $400 la Onza... ¡Qué tiempos!

Bien, volviendo a Snyder, en sus 20 razones no hay ninguna que ya no estuvieran "confirmadas" en el pasado año 2013 y te has de fijar en la referencia al dato del 2008...

Uno de los datos más importantes para mí fue la bancarrota de Detroit y ese SI que es un dato de "inflexión" del Imperio en relación al resto del mundo... Y no deja de ser una prolongación de esta Crisis inacabada y que comenzó en el año 2008...

El hecho de que se haya "desacoplado" el estudio de los ciclos bursátiles que edité es también un hecho muy relevante y se puede considerar también un punto de "inflexión"...

Crisis bursátiles y sobrevaloraciones en las bolsas las he visto desde 1996 y, por tanto, que las bolsas mundiales, especialmente las estadounidenses y el Dax, puedan tener un "crack" es algo más que previsible. Ahora bien, con unos mercados totalmente adulterados y manipulados, pues tampoco sabemos cuándo va a ser y si va a ser "definitivo". Y he colocado la fecha del 1996 pues es cuando me dediqué a los mercados financieros y hasta entonces me fijaba más en la Economía en general.

Lo que está pasando en los mercados emergentes ya lo veíamos venir los que seguimos el fenómeno "maravilloso" de la Globalización... Meses atrás había escrito varios comentarios al respecto, pues las "señales" ya se habían acentuado a finales del Verano pasado. Como "muestra" dejo este enlace:

- Una turbulencia afecta a las monedas del mundo emergente | Economía | EL PAÍS

De todas formas, esta Crisis que ya se vislumbra en los mercados emergentes no es muy diferente a otras que he estudiado. Por ejemplo, la Crisis financiera de Brasil y que afectó a otros países latinoaméricanos en los años 80. ¿Causas? Estancamiento, inflación elevada, monedas débiles y crisis de la deuda. ¿No nos suena a la misma "música" de ahora?

Podría seguir con la Crisis del sistema monetario europeo de 1992-1993 o con el efecto Tequila de 1994-1995... La Crisis asiática de 1997, que comenzó con el Bath tailandés y se propagó a Malasia, Indonesia y Filipinas. Y sus efectos también repercutieron en Taiwan, Hong Kong y Corea del Sur.

En 1998 tuvimos la Crisis de Rusia y que afectó a Asia, especialmente a Turquía y también a Argentina. Es curioso observar como Turquía y Argentina comparten la misma volatilidad financiera que caracteriza a los mercados emergentes.

En fin, Vidar, podría extenderme mucho más porque el tema lo merece, pero su tratamiento requiere mucho tiempo y ahora mismo no dispongo del mismo.

Hola, oro y plata forever: 22 meses son poco o mucho tiempo, dependerá de las "perspectivas" que tengamos sobre el particular. Para mí, y de acuerdo a mis estudios, me da "tiempo" para ver qué coño pasa. Si no ando "equivocado" en las fechas, el 2016 debiera indicar otro "punto de inflexión" y sino tendré que volver a buscar "fechas" o "tiempo"... El resultado "final" va a ser el mismo, pero claro es un trabajo personal y lo que busco es poderme "adaptarme" lo mejor posible a ese previsible escenario, vamos si merece la "pena"...

Respecto al Oro, hombre si vamos "regateando" precio al "tiempo", pues qué quieres que te diga. Pienso que a estas alturas de la "película" uno debiera andar bastante comprado...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## antonio1960 (28 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Esto en épocas de bonanza, de hegemonía americana y sin tanta globalización podría servir como herramienta predictiva pero ahora sabemos de la debilidad de la bolsa estadounidense y no hacen falta muchos cisnes negros para tumbarla cuando ya hay vértigo y desconfianza, y esas noticias bomba son en las que yo me fijo. Esas 20 razones bien frescas del viernes pueden afectar y mucho a la bolsa americana y pueden desencadenar desastres económicos definitivos.
> 
> .



De momento lo que más pesa parece
Que es la retirada de estímulos.
A ver que dice la FED.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2014)

Dejo un enlace en el que se cuestionan una vez más -¡y van...!- los "datos" chinos. Y todavía hay algunos que piensan que éstos van a "salvar al mundo"...

Es verdad que China está comprando Oro de forma masiva, pero desde hace unos dos años, es decir que antes prefería el "papel" al "metal", por tanto ha "descubierto" su existencia de forma reciente o por lo menos le ha concedido interés hace bien poco... Supongo que se están preparando para cambios de escenarios en el futuro, pero también porque ellos saben que el Yuan está tan podrido como las demás monedas fiduciarias.

Por consiguiente, que nadie espere "milagros" procedentes desde China y ojalá nos pillen "lejos" porque ese sistema socio-político-económico es mucho peor que el occidental y además atenta contra el más mínimo sentido común. Además, habría que preguntarse qué hay detrás del supuesto "crecimiento" chino y que se ha producido en gran parte por una deslocalización brutal por parte de las empresas occidentales y porque el dinero "internacional" se ha dirigido hacia allá... Habría que colgar a unos cuantos HDLGP que están llevando Occidente a la mierda y, quizás, buscando la importación del modelo "productivo" chino, es decir trabajo = cuenco de arroz y poco más...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: China's Fake Export Numbers Under Close Scrutiny


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2014)

Hola, Vidar: Se me olvidó comentar que en mi estudio contemplo un hecho también muy relevante: Fue en ese "fatídico" 2008 cuando se celebraron los Juegos Olímpicos en China...

¿Y qué significado tiene ello? Pues, en mi opinión, es cuando ya queda "establecido", si queremos verlo de forma "simbólica", lo que "diseñaron" los creadores de la Globalización y que no es otra cosa que unir lo peor del Capitalismo con lo peor del "teórico" Comunismo ejercido por China y que "supuestamente" eran "contrapuestos".

Ahí tienes otro auténtico "punto de inflexión"...

Saludos.


----------



## DanielFaraday (29 Ene 2014)

Estoy interesado en comprar unos lingotes de oro ¿algún lugar fiable para hacerlo?


----------



## ramsés (29 Ene 2014)

Hace ya un año que se habla de la "tragedia del euro", y de momento, no pasa nada. Además, hace un año el oro estaba más caro. Pero quizás la traca final aún no ha explotado.
Comprar oro es la mejor forma de protegerse de la tragedia del Euro - YouTube

Y también se decía hace 3 años que el oro no está controlado por ningún gobierno, y ahora parece que está controlado, si no por gobiernos, por poderes fácticos. Ahora, de principios de diciembre hasta el día de hoy, sí sube algo, sin llegar a ganar lo perdido claro...







Poderes fácticos que he mencionado:
Vídeo muy polémico sobre quién maneja la crisis económica mundial (Vídeo censurado en varios países) - YouTube
Rafael Palacios -todos los engaños de la elite illuminati 1/2 - YouTube
Rafael Palacios -todos los engaños de la elite illuminati 2/2 - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2014)

Aquí os dejo un articulo argentino sobre la devaluación de su moneda, los culpables y las consecuencias que van a recaer en los de "siempre"...

- Devaluación,


----------



## elbruce (29 Ene 2014)

el oro en 1269$ y cerrando en máximos de la sesión. señal de compra muy clara hoy en el oro. Está para entrar largo ya, e incrementar posiciones al superar ( tiene toda la pinta de que asi será) los 1280$ / onza. Mañana y el viernes serán muy interesantes. 

stop de perdidas en cierres por debajo de 1260$ Ya no debería cerrar por debajo de ese precio.

Veremos si mi bola de cristal funciona


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Ene 2014)

elbruce dijo:


> el oro en 1269$ y cerrando en máximos de la sesión. señal de compra muy clara hoy en el oro. Está para entrar largo ya, e incrementar posiciones al superar ( tiene toda la pinta de que asi será) los 1280$ / onza. Mañana y el viernes serán muy interesantes.
> 
> stop de perdidas en cierres por debajo de 1260$ Ya no debería cerrar por debajo de ese precio.
> 
> Veremos si mi bola de cristal funciona



Es logica aplicada...pero, a ver que pasa.

Saludos

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 11:19 ----------




DanielFaraday dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar unos lingotes de oro ¿algún lugar fiable para hacerlo?



Aqui te dejo esto...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2014)

Para "pensar"...

- â€œEspaÃ±a ha jugado el papel del buen alumno en esta comedia surrealistaâ€ | PeriÃ³dico Diagonal


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

Una de las consecuencias de la opacidad del Sistema financiero chino, bueno un simple reflejo de la "realidad" de aquel país...

- ¿China debe dar una lección a su banca? - Economía - CNNExpansion.com

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 10:46 ----------

¿Para cuándo los dichosos "brotes verdes"? Bueno, los "nuevos", porque los "incipientes" ya se los comieron las cabras...

- PIB, el daño colateral para emergentes - Economía - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

Un articulo en un medio estadounidense sobre nuestro país...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Spain Misses Watered-Down Budget Deficit Targets Yet Again


----------



## Parri (31 Ene 2014)

Compañeros metaleros, me rindo en mi defensa a ultranza de que habiamos visto los mínimos tanto en oro como en plata, no me gustan nada estos cierres mensuales. Mi lógica me dice que no pueden bajar más, pero todo indica por mi análisis técnico que no va a ser así y le van a pegar estas próximas semanas un buen meneo.

Próximas paradas plata 15$ oro 900$ en esa zona haré mi última compra.

Que poder no tendrán que han hecho comprar bonos a China y les han robado en toda la cara el oro a los alemanes. Flipante!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

Hola, Parri: ¿Te parece mejor el cierre mensual del Dax o el que puede hacer esta noche -aquí- el Dow Jones? No sé...

La Plata a $16-$15 no sería "raro", pero me cuesta ver el Oro por debajo de los $980-$1000, aunque todo es posible en este loco mundo que vivimos.

Si ambos metales llegan ahí, yo conozco a uno que va a "cargar" de nuevo...

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (31 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: ¿Te parece mejor el cierre mensual del Dax o el que puede hacer esta noche -aquí- el Dow Jones? No sé...
> 
> La Plata a $16-$15 no sería "raro", pero me cuesta ver el Oro por debajo de los $980-$1000, aunque todo es posible en este loco mundo que vivimos.
> 
> ...



Los bonos o los índices al fin y al cabo son bits, papel o números sin más, el DAX o el Dow pueden llegar hasta un número muy alto casi infinito y no implicaría nada, después lo hunden otra vez y aquí paz y allá gloria, pero la cotización del oro y la plata se nota también en el físico y es tan extraño que lo llevan tan abajo, porque eso si tiene consecuencias ya que se puede aprovechar, no sé, no estoy acostumbrado a que me regalen nada y a estos precios los veo regalados y más abajo tirados.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

# Parri: Ciertamente, es como dices... De todas formas, ya sabes aquello de que a "caballo regalado..."

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Pues viendo lo que está sucediendo por aquellas latitudes no parece que sea una buena opción... Y más si se cumplen los malos "presagios" que algunos auguramos si finalmente Brasil también cae... y aquí me parece que es cuestión de que pasen los importantes eventos deportivos internacionales que tienen previsto "celebrar" allí.
> 
> Aro, Uruguay tiene a favor que posee muy poca población y creo que casi rozan los 3,5 millones de habitantes, pero depende mucho de sus vecinos y sobre todo de Brasil. Luego, el pasado viernes en la subasta de letras a 6 meses el Banco Central de Uruguay las adjudicó al 15,21%... Sobran comentarios, ¿No?
> 
> ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: ¿Te parece mejor el cierre mensual del Dax o el que puede hacer esta noche -aquí- el Dow Jones? No sé...
> 
> La Plata a $16-$15 no sería "raro", pero me cuesta ver el Oro por debajo de los $980-$1000, aunque todo es posible en este loco mundo que vivimos.
> 
> ...



El oro no puede/debe bajar de esos ratios sino adiós al fisico...ni un gramo todo a la nevera, al tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

Ya que tenemos un Ejecutivo que es lo mismo que una mierda pinchada en un palo, pues noticias como la que enlazo permiten una pequeña bocanada de "aire fresco", aunque ya sabemos el éxito que van a tener...

- Los jueces españoles, indignados: denunciarán al Fondo Monetario Internacional por injerencia en la Justicia española - Diariocrítico.com


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2014)

Menudo "panorama" que nos presenta este articulo...

- World risks deflationary shock as BRICS puncture credit bubbles - Telegraph


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Menudo "panorama" que nos presenta este articulo...
> 
> - World risks deflationary shock as BRICS puncture credit bubbles - Telegraph



Alguien no está de acuerdo con los gráficos del artículo ?...

Panorama real, factible y duro.


----------



## atom ant (1 Feb 2014)

buenos días,

y al loro con el meneo que puede dar el tribunal constitucional de los germanos cuando dicte al respecto de las ayudas, aquel "se hará lo que haga falta" del BCE.

ocho notables e ilustísimos germanos deciden

en fin, creo que toca a comienzos de marzo.


----------



## Aro (1 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> buenos días,
> 
> y al loro con el meneo que puede dar el tribunal constitucional de los germanos cuando dicte al respecto de las ayudas, aquel "se hará lo que haga falta" del BCE.
> 
> ...



Por haberse excedido en sus funciones, supongo (prestar a España para que lo malgaste Rajoy) a costa del Gobierno alemán.


----------



## nando551 (1 Feb 2014)

Cada vez se oye más alta la opinión de que Alemania tiene que destruir el euro para poder seguir con su status y poder competir con Japón y su devaluado yen.


----------



## Aro (1 Feb 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Cada vez se oye más alta la opinión de que Alemania tiene que destruir el euro para poder seguir con su status y poder competir con Japón y su devaluado yen.



¿Dónde se oye eso?


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Dónde se oye eso?



Consejos del FMI y Washintong, la FED....:fiufiu: 

Bien intencionados claramente...::


----------



## Aro (1 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> Consejos del FMI y Washintong, la FED....:fiufiu:
> 
> Bien intencionados claramente...::



Quiero decir, que a Alemania le interesa que siga existiendo el euro, yo creo.
Le interesa también devaluarlo y en eso Rajoy y sus aeropuertos serán pieza clave.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2014)

No hace falta "consejos" de nadie... Otra cosa es que estén "obligados", digan lo que digan, porque después del Euro se pasarán "cuentas" al Dólar y al Yen. Y dejo de lado al Yuan que es otra mierda pinchada en un palo...

Aunque sean relativamente antiguos os dejo dos enlaces que son bastante "esclarecedores" sobre la posición de Alemania respecto a la UE y al Euro...

- www.expansion.com/2013/04/economia/1367162604.html

- - Elcano

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:40 ----------

- El Ifo alemn quiere que los pases en crisis abandonen el euro,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Aro (1 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No hace falta "consejos" de nadie... Otra cosa es que estén "obligados", digan lo que digan, porque después del Euro se pasarán "cuentas" al Dólar y al Yen. Y dejo de lado al Yuan que es otra mierda pinchada en un palo...
> 
> Aunque sean relativamente antiguos os dejo dos enlaces que son bastante "esclarecedores" sobre la posición de Alemania respecto a la UE y al Euro...
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero, pero sólo veo el último Link. Y sigo sin ver la lógica en eso.
Alemania se financia barato y además su moneda no se revaloriza brutalmente gracias a los PIIGS.

Tiene lo mejor de los dos mundos


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Y no romperán la piñata. .. de una vez...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2014)

Hola, Aro: Los dos enlaces te aparecen. El del Real Instituto Elcano es bastante bueno y qué quieres que te diga, pero el Presidente del IFO es "alguien" con bastante peso en Alemania...

Geopolíticamente, a Alemania no le interesa para nada ni la UE ni el Euro. Con el Marco se seguirían financiando de forma muy barata y además pasaría a ser una moneda de referencia mundial, aparte de que Alemania SI que podría respaldar su moneda con Oro...

Luego, su fuerte dependencia energética de Rusia hace que tenga una posición incómoda dentro de la OTAN, porque a fin de cuentas su teórico "enemigo" es esencial para que mantener su estatus en Europa y en el mundo...

A Alemania no le hace falta ni la UE ni el Euro, pero no es menos cierto que necesita imperiosamente recuperar todo el dinero prestado por su banca a todos los países PIGS y esa "necesidad" se ha traducido en los ajustes de austeridad que padecemos. 

Son "habas contadas" como decimos por mi tierra...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Feb 2014)

nando551 dijo:


> Cada vez se oye más alta la opinión de que Alemania tiene que destruir el euro para poder seguir con su status y poder competir con Japón y su devaluado yen.



Cada vez enlaza mas todo...en ese escenario el oro, debería de estar a unos miles de dólares la onza.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Cada vez enlaza mas todo...en ese escenario el oro, debería de estar a unos miles de dólares la onza.



Lo está,pero nadie se da cuenta,menos mal, así podemos cargar más...
Psssss no lo digáis a nadie.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2014)

Hola, karlilatúnya: Y aunque lo "digamos" tampoco nos harían mucho caso... La gente sólo cree en aquello que ve o que le "muestran" y si a esto añadimos que se ha perdido la "memoria histórica" pues ya tienes el cocktail "perfecto"...

Además, con la que está "cayendo", pues o la gente no tiene dinero o éste lo guarda en previsión de que la Crisis pueda agudizarse... Está claro que nos están vendiendo "humo" porque no podemos estar peor y el "maquillaje contable" hace que estos sinvergüenzas "presuman" de que estamos "saliendo"...

Ahora bien, los Sistemas Ponzi no son nada nuevo y sabemos que tienen un principio y un final, que tampoco quiere decir que sea mañana mismo... 

Voy a poner un ejemplo "reciente" y es el Sistema Ponzi que ideó Madoff y que supuso la pérdida de alrededor de $18.000 millones para los afectados. Fue un Sistema Ponzi que dijo comenzó a principios de 1990. Sin embargo, los investigadores federales de EE.UU. creen que éste ya se fraguó en la década de los 80 e incluso es posible que comenzará en la de los 70. Por consiguiente, un Sistema Ponzi puede durar mucho tiempo, pero al final acaban de la misma forma...

Por cierto, alguien se ha planteado que el Gobierno de los EE.UU., con alevosía y nocturnidad, podría devaluar el Dólar un 30%, un 50% o mucho más... Parece Ciencia Ficción, pero también lo es el actual Sistema Ponzi que vivimos. Veremos qué "realidad" se impone en el futuro...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (2 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> en ese escenario el oro, debería de estar a unos miles de dólares la onza.



yo creo que en cualquier escenario de imprimir "ad infinitum"


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, karlilatúnya: Y aunque lo "digamos" tampoco nos harían mucho caso... La gente sólo cree en aquello que ve o que le "muestran" y si a esto añadimos que se ha perdido la "memoria histórica" pues ya tienes el cocktail "perfecto"...
> 
> Además, con la que está "cayendo", pues o la gente no tiene dinero o éste lo guarda en previsión de que la Crisis pueda agudizarse... Está claro que nos están vendiendo "humo" porque no podemos estar peor y el "maquillaje contable" hace que estos sinvergüenzas "presuman" de que estamos "saliendo"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernandojcg,la verdad es que puede pasar cualquier cosa,y ante eso solo podemos poner una carta a cada viento, y rezar con que una sola de nuestras cartas(posibilidades)sea suficiente para "salvarnos".Lo jodido es que hay más vientos de los que nos pensamos y tenemos pocas cartas...y poco tiempo...
Un saludo


----------



## Aro (3 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, karlilatúnya: Y aunque lo "digamos" tampoco nos harían mucho caso... La gente sólo cree en aquello que ve o que le "muestran" y si a esto añadimos que se ha perdido la "memoria histórica" pues ya tienes el cocktail "perfecto"...
> 
> Además, con la que está "cayendo", pues o la gente no tiene dinero o éste lo guarda en previsión de que la Crisis pueda agudizarse... Está claro que nos están vendiendo "humo" porque no podemos estar peor y el "maquillaje contable" hace que estos sinvergüenzas "presuman" de que estamos "saliendo"...
> 
> ...



¿Y si Madoff hubiera tenido una máquina de imprimir billetes? Aún estaría ahí hecho un mito.

Por otro lado, yo creo que el dólar va a ser moneda refugio y se va a revalorizar cuanto peor se pongan las cosas... hasta que Madoff 2.0 caiga con toda la imprenta.


----------



## atom ant (3 Feb 2014)

Anglosajonia contra Sol Invictus... Cap-23

los anglosajonios de la gran mano tienen a estos ocho notables jueces del constitucional monitorizados constantemente, y a una buena información privilegiada podrían sacarle muchísimo jugo...

imaginemos que;

Si en este mes Febrero previo a la resolución rompen el precio de los MP a la baja,,, 
con una resolución que respalde la solidaridad y el apoyo de Alemania a la UE podría esperarse la tan deseada estampida de conejos, gacelas y aurívoros de pequeño tamaño hacia la bolsa


Con una sentencia que haga referencia a cambiar la actual constitución germánica la situación de la deuda en europa puede ponerse bastante fea,
,,,en ese caso gastar energía en una rotura en falso de los MP, supongo que no tendría demasiado sentido, salvo que se trate de una demostración de fuerza evitando que los MPs recuperen niveles,,,

¿estamos ante otra gran batalla de la oscura anglosajonia contra nuestro amado Sol Invictus??... si hay alguien interesado en darla, en breve lo vamos a ver.

divagando :: a medio gas


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2014)

# Aro: Lo de Madoff es algo diferente, aunque tiene un punto común con la "impresora" institucionalizada... Ambas son ESTAFAS PIRAMIDALES, pero una era ilegal y la otra es "legal" porque interesa a determinados Gobiernos -casi todos-. El final en el tiempo va a ser el mismo: su DESTRUCCION. Aunque todo lleva su tiempo y no es lo mismo un pez "pequeño" que un TIBURON... ¿No?

# atom ant: Ya sabes lo que opino sobre Alemania y su capacidad de maniobra "real", por tanto es plausible lo que comentas, pero también puede pasar cualquier cosa.

De hecho, pienso que lo sucedido en los países emergentes debería haber tenido mayor repercusión en las principales Bolsas mundiales, pero dirán que ya lo habían "descontado". Eso no quita para que piense que éstas van a estar muy "movidas" este año y son previsibles fuertes caídas, aunque ya las esperaba el pasado año...

Sobre los MPs qué quieres que te diga... Entiendo que están muy bien "sujetados" y la gente ve en la Bolsa la única opción para "rentabilizar" su dinero y esa es una de las señales que indican que hay que estar fuera de la misma, vamos en mi modesta opinión.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

En el último informe COT (Commitment of Traders por sus siglas en inglés) correspondiente a la semana pasada, el número de posiciones largas en los contratos de futuros y opciones sobre oro se han incrementado en 5.443, mientras que las posiciones cortas han caído en 12.557 en el segmento “non-commercial” o “large speculators” según nomenclatura (los dos grupos recogen, con leve cambio semántico, los inversores institucionales y grandes operadores de mercado).

El Informe COT es una de las referencias más importantes de todas las semanas en el mercado de derivados en Estados Unidos. Todos los viernes, a las 15.30 hora del Este de Estados Unidos se publica el documento elaborado por la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros sobre materias primas (CFTC por sus siglas en inglés). En este sentido, la observación de sus números nos ayuda a ver qué ocurrirá la semana siguiente y si estas materias primas tienen tendencia a subir o bajar...

Presiones alcistas en futuros de oro tras la caída de los cortos |OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## atom ant (3 Feb 2014)

vaya zaborrazo le han dado a las cuatro


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> vaya zaborrazo le han dado a las cuatro



Lo mismo que ha pasado en el Oro se ha visto en la Plata, el Euro y el Bund...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (3 Feb 2014)

Sí, otra vez, ¿malas noticias publicadas?
Bolsas abajo, oro arriba, como la semana pasada, ahora les costará varios días regresar el agua a su cauce.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 16:37 ----------


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> vaya zaborrazo le han dado a las cuatro



Plata, Platino...

Live Gold, Silver, Platinum, Palladium Quote Spot Price Chart - Kitco


----------



## atom ant (3 Feb 2014)

Mal dato,,, joer

la realidad de nuevo nos golpea


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Mal dato,,, joer
> 
> la realidad de nuevo nos golpea



Y aporto otro dato Geopolitico que habra que ver si afecta o no al Oro...es una incognita...

Las presiones para boicotear productos e inversiones en Israel ganan terreno

Las presiones para boicotear productos e inversiones en Israel ganan terreno | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> la realidad de nuevo nos golpea



De momento el golpeado ha sido el dolar y la bolsa, euro y MP subiendo.

Veremos a ver que pasa que se acercan fechas interesantes...


----------



## ramsés (3 Feb 2014)

Parece que quiere romper hacia arriba el 1265 $, a ver si acaba rompiéndolo.
Joder qué nervios.






Ahora ha cambiado de curva y parece que va hacia abajo. De momento, el asunto del oro no tiene enmienda, y alguien/algunos lo están vapuleando que si ahora sube intervengo y hago que baje, hasta que la gente no vea la profecía según la cual romperá los 2.000$ no comprará (momento de vender a los que ya estamos hartos de precio intervenido, cuando se nos juró que nadie interviene en el precio del oro:: casho mentira).
Si es que al Obama le dan el nobel de la paz en su primer año, si no se habría liado a palos con Siria e Irán, haciendo subir el oro y el petróleo, me cae muy bien Barak Obama, pero hasta que no haya otro en la Casa Blanca no se lía a palos ni Dios, para desesperación de Israel.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Parece que quiere romper hacia arriba el 1265 $, a ver si acaba rompiéndolo.
> Joder qué nervios.



Yo cruzaré los dedos para que no rompa resistencia, quiero que se vaya para abajo, como mínimo, para volver a testear el suelo de los 1200, aunque mi deseo es que lo rompa para abajo... 



ramsés dijo:


> Ahora ha cambiado de curva y parece que va hacia abajo. De momento, el asunto del oro no tiene enmienda, y alguien/algunos lo están vapuleando que si ahora sube intervengo y hago que baje, hasta que la gente no vea la profecía según la cual romperá los 2.000$ no comprará (momento de vender a los que ya estamos hartos de precio intervenido, cuando se nos juró que nadie interviene en el precio del oro:: casho mentira)



El dia que rompa los 2000$, creo que será el momento donde la gente entre en manada y lo dispare para bastante mas arriba. Pero seguro que yo no vendo a 2000$, eso si que lo tengo claro (lo que es posible es que deje de comprar, eso si).


----------



## ramsés (3 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo cruzaré los dedos para que no rompa resistencia, quiero que se vaya para abajo, como mínimo, para volver a testear el suelo de los 1200, aunque mi deseo es que lo rompa para abajo...
> 
> Estudiante:
> Regla nº 1. No compres oro con dinero que puedas necesitar. (que por lo que dices ya cumples con esa regla de sobras)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> Estudiante:
> Regla nº 1. No compres oro con dinero que puedas necesitar. (que por lo que dices ya cumples con esa regla de sobras)



Cierto, cierto, lo tengo siempre en mente, pero te aseguro que como se vaya por los 1000$ me costará no vaciar las cuentas corrientes...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, cierto, lo tengo siempre en mente, pero te aseguro que como se vaya por los 1000$ me costará no vaciar las cuentas corrientes...



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: No sé... pero igual no vemos esos precios o tardan en llegar y ya no lo digo por la reacción de hoy de los mercados a los pésimos datos macroeconómicos de EE.UU., por no hablar de China...

Acabo de leer un informe sobre las ventas de monedas y lingotes de Oro, en Australia y Estados Unidos, durante el pasado mes de Enero y su comparación con el mes anterior de Diciembre.

Veamos, la Perth Mint de Australia ha comunicado que en Enero ha vendido monedas y lingotes de Oro por la siguiente cantidad: 64.818 Onzas vs 58.944 Onzas en Diciembre. 

Por su parte, la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. ha reportado la venta de monedas de Oro: 91.000 Onzas en Enero vs 56.000 Onzas en Diciembre.

Y esa misma entidad ha triplicado la venta de monedas de Plata: 4,78 millones de Onzas...

A esto añadir que la Austria Muenze Oesterreich AG parece que está trabajando las 24 horas por la fuerte demanda y que procede mayormente de Alemania.

Por eso digo que igual se tardan en ver -si se "ven"- los $1000...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: No sé... pero igual no vemos esos precios o tardan en llegar y ya no lo digo por la reacción de hoy de los mercados a los pésimos datos macroeconómicos de EE.UU., por no hablar de China...



Coincido contigo, como decia sí veo que pueda bajar a los $1200, lo que me permetiria comprar con "lo que no necesito", la cifra de $1000 no la espero, afortunadamente para mi prudencia financiera, porque seria difícil resistirse.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2014)

Jodido, pero bien jodido va a estar el mundo si se cumplen estos pronósticos...

- LAS INQUIETANTES PREDICCIONES ECONÓMICAS PARA 2014 DE SANTIAGO NIÑO BECERRA Y OTROS EXPERTOS INTERNACIONALES | Seres libres para la democracia real y la verdad

Curiosamente, las fechas que da Harry Dent coinciden o se aproximan a las de mi estudio y que ya he comentado en este hilo y otros similares.

Está claro, que por si acaso... más "motivos" para tener MPs, pero "físicos"...


----------



## marcgarcia (3 Feb 2014)

No soy un entendido en oro pero yo creo que si ha bajado y/o sigue bajando es porque hay otros mercados *mucho* más interesantes que el oro... Y de todas formas la mayoria de las bolsas importantes estan al alza!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2014)

Para gustos los "colores"... por tanto nada que decir al respecto, aunque un "pero": hoy no parece haber sido el mejor día para los mercados bursátiles... Aunque a nivel "especulativo" sí que se han visto cosas interesantes en los diferentes activos financieros. Ahora bien, que cada cual saque sus "propias" conclusiones...


----------



## Tiogelito (4 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de leer un informe sobre las ventas de monedas y lingotes de Oro, en Australia y Estados Unidos, durante el pasado mes de Enero y su comparación con el mes anterior de Diciembre.
> 
> Veamos, la Perth Mint de Australia ha comunicado que en Enero ha vendido monedas y lingotes de Oro por la siguiente cantidad: 64.818 Onzas vs 58.944 Onzas en Diciembre.
> 
> ...



¿Sería posible ver estos mismos datos para diciembre 2012 vs enero 2013? Es que el inicio de año distorsiona los datos (por nuevas diseños de onzas para colección, reinicio de contador en límites de exportación de MP, ...) . En fin, que no me parece que comparar diciembre y enero en crudo como si fuera un contínuo sea una comparación válida... Ver qué pasó en el cambio de año 2012-2013 nos puede dar mejor perspectiva.

Gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Feb 2014)

El incremento de la demanda de oro en forma de monedas se está trasladando a un ritmo de producción más acelerado en las principales Fábricas de Moneda del mundo. En este caso, es la Fábrica de Moneda de Austria (Münze Österreich AG) el objeto de interés. En los últimos meses, la producción se ha incrementado exponencialmente trabajando las 24 horas.

La aceleración de la producción ha obligado a los directivos a contratar a más personal. Esta situación no es aislada: en las Fábricas de Moneda de Estados Unidos (US Mint) o de Australia (Perth Mint) ocurre algo parecido. En el caso de Australia, las ventas se han disparado un 20% recuperando los niveles del mes de abril del año pasado...

La Fábrica de Moneda de Austria acelera la producción de monedas oro


----------



## _Mirar_ (4 Feb 2014)

Unas preguntas? 
La produccion de la FNMT made in Spanish? Como esta? Sube, baja o han cerrado porque no venden...
Donde puedo saberlo?
Ya se que aqui, eso de diseñar nuevas monedas... O no tienen imaginacion o algun jefe le falta vision de futuro o vaya ustedes a saber...


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Unas preguntas?
> La produccion de la FNMT made in Spanish? Como esta? Sube, baja o han cerrado porque no venden...
> Donde puedo saberlo?
> Ya se que aqui, eso de diseñar nuevas monedas... O no tienen imaginacion o algun jefe le falta vision de futuro o vaya ustedes a saber...



Quien sabe...

FNMT | Numismática española

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre. Real Casa de la Moneda - FNMT


----------



## atom ant (4 Feb 2014)

Mi Suramérica, ni ISM, ni gaitas


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¿Sería posible ver estos mismos datos para diciembre 2012 vs enero 2013? Es que el inicio de año distorsiona los datos (por nuevas diseños de onzas para colección, reinicio de contador en límites de exportación de MP, ...) . En fin, que no me parece que comparar diciembre y enero en crudo como si fuera un contínuo sea una comparación válida... Ver qué pasó en el cambio de año 2012-2013 nos puede dar mejor perspectiva.
> 
> Gracias



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Efectivamente, hay una "distorsión" entre Diciembre vs Enero, pero imagino que la misma que existe en otros activos financieros, es decir como sucede en las modificaciones de carteras en fondos de inversión, planes de pensiones, etc. y recordemos que los MPs también forman parte de otros instrumentos financieros.

He mirado los datos de Diciembre´13 vs Enero´14 de las Eagles de la US Mint 
y existe una fuerte "distorsión", pero que puede obedecer a los motivos que le he indicado.

Le anexo un enlace que es bastante "clarificador" y que se refiere a los datos referentes a las ventas de monedas de Oro y Plata de las Eagle US Mint y que comparan el año 2013 con el 2012. En la Plata aumentaron las ventas en un 26% y en el Oro crecieron un 14%... Eso en un año en que se ha "demonizado" a los MPs y que parece que no ha influido en los "pequeños" o "medianos", vaya Vd. a saber...

- La venta de monedas de plata American Silver Eagle ventas máximas 2013

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2014)

Una interesante y "reveladora" entrevista a Jacques Sapir...

- Página/12 :: cash


----------



## atom ant (5 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una interesante y "reveladora" entrevista a Jacques Sapir...
> 
> - Página/12 :: cash



primero bajan los salarios, después devalúan la moneda ... y la hipoteca a pagarla en euros.

aunque..uhmm..no andará muy lejos el mapa de ruta de los anglosajonios

::


----------



## _Mirar_ (5 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Quien sabe...
> 
> FNMT | Numismática española
> 
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre. Real Casa de la Moneda - FNMT



Si ya se, he visitado la web... :o
Una de las colecciones mas curiosas es la de todas las provincias españolas me ha gustado el diseño... :Aplauso:
El tamaño (diametro), un poco pequeña, Pero ni es plata 0,999 ni tiene un precio razonable (36€ aprox)... :8:
Por ese precio a mi entender hay monedas bastante mas interesantes y que pueden aumentar su valor con el tiempo... 
Un saludo.

Upsss!!! :´( Creo que he divagado y desviado del tema del hilo "evolucion del precio del oro". ehhh


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> primero bajan los salarios, después devalúan la moneda ... y la hipoteca a pagarla en euros.
> 
> aunque..uhmm..no andará muy lejos el mapa de ruta de los anglosajonios
> 
> ::



Hombre, atom ant, no hace falta que vaya en ninguna "hoja de ruta" de los anglosajones, y es que ya va en la que ha diseñado Alemania para la UE, especialmente para los países que más padecemos la austeridad IMPUESTA y con el beneplácito de los imbéciles que han o están "gobernando" aquí... Los ejemplos que me pones YA SUCEDEN en nuestro país: los sueldos están congelados o han bajado, el Euro en España está totalmente devaluado pues todos hemos perdido poder adquisitivo por múltiples vías (subidas de precios, impuestos, etc.) y la hipoteca la seguimos pagando con esas rémoras, es decir con menos dinero y devaluado de facto...

La entrevista a Sapir yo no la suscribo en su totalidad y menos en algunas de sus propuestas, pero la traigo porque de una alguna manera es una voz "disidente" y con cierto peso que cuestiona la política que se está desarrollando en la UE y con el Euro, y además parte desde Francia... Luego, hay otras cuestiones como el tema de la Globalización, etc.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 10:00 ----------

# _Mirar_: En la FNMT hay monedas muy interesantes y que no tienen porqué envidiar a las de otros países, pero claro son muy "duros de mollera" y parecen no entender que con esos precios no va a haber demanda... Yo tengo varias colecciones de la FNMT, pero con los años he aprendido que éstas se han "devaluado" y se pueden adquirir más baratas en muchas subastas que se realizan en diferentes sitios tipo e.Bay, así que cuando me interesa alguna moneda espero que se ponga a "tiro"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Feb 2014)

Personalmente creo que salir el euro con esas condiciones es suicida, no creo que lo aguantasen ni los bancos ni la sociedad. Estamos todos muy debilitados
Solo nos quedaría tirar pálante hasta que esto reviente, o muramos de inanición


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

# atom ant: La "hoja de ruta" a nivel mundial ya está "diseñada", aunque aquí dejo su "interpretación" a cada cual, pero puede venir desde determinados organismos y sus "brazos ejecutores" (bancos centrales, etc.) o bien porque haya detrás determinadas "élites" o una "mezcla" de todo ello. Como "muestra" dejo un enlace sobre la situación en Puerto Rico...

- Rebelion. Crisis de endeudamiento con sabor caribeño

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 13:00 ----------

Seguir en el Euro en las condiciones actuales, es decir con la "patada adelante" no lleva más que a prolongar la agonía... Aunque ya no es cuestión de si o no al Euro, a la UE, sino de abordar y arreglar de una vez el tema de la deuda mundial y regularlo todo de nuevo. Se impone hacer un reset mundial y vuelta a comenzar, pero con otros "parámetros"...

Aceptar la "realidad" actual es muy cómodo para aquellos que pueden aguantar la situación que ahora vivimos, pero esto es como una mancha de aceite y que al final acabará "pringando" a casi todo el mundo y si "afinamos" más acabará haciendo desaparecer a una "clase media" que sólo existirá para poder subsistir y pagar impuestos...

Más tarde o más temprano, habrá que "coger al toro por los cuernos"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Feb 2014)

Si, pero -como diría el Becerra- ¿es necesaria una clase media?... en un mundo sin alternativas ideológicas ni ilusionantes quizá ya no son necesarios.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 13:44 ----------

El mundo es cada vez más pequeño pero todos siguen empeñados en que esto solo se arregla con crecimiento. Un cambio muy grande de filosofía debe producirse, seguramente demasiado grande para que ocurra de manera espontanea y no traumática.... el "hasta que reviente" que comentaba antes


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> Si, pero -como diría el Becerra- ¿es necesaria una clase media?... en un mundo sin alternativas ideológicas ni ilusionantes quizá ya no son necesarios.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 13:44 ----------
> 
> El mundo es cada vez más pequeño pero todos siguen empeñados en que esto solo se arregla con crecimiento. Un cambio muy grande de filosofía debe producirse, seguramente demasiado grande para que ocurra de manera espontanea y no traumática.... el "hasta que reviente" que comentaba antes



Hola, atom ant: ¿Necesaria una clase media? Le ha ido muy bien al mundo, y a la ciudadanía en general, mientras ésta ha existido. ¿O el Estado del Bienestar lo han creado las "clases altas"? Te recuerdo que el Estado del Bienestar ya formaba parte del "ideario" de ideologías tan enfrentadas entre sí como el Nazismo y el Comunismo... Y en los primeros años del Nazismo en Alemania no se puede decir que no intentarán llevarlo a la práctica... Otra cosa es que la gente se haya "enterado" porque la Historia en el corto plazo puede "falsificarse"...

Y volviendo al momento "presente": si no hay "clase media" quién va a pagar impuestos y mantener los Estados... Esto que comentas es peor que salir del Euro, aunque yo no he dicho que eso sea la "solución" a nuestros problemas, pero desde luego no se puede seguir con la dinámica de la "patada adelante", ya que cuando ya no haya nada que "patear" y lleguemos al "precipicio"... ¿Qué hacemos? Bueno, visto lo visto, me parece que acabaremos llegando ahí, ya que la gente sólo piensa para ella misma y no en el conjunto de la Sociedad y así nos "luce el pelo"... 

Ya he dicho en mi anterior comentario que hay que hacer un reset de la deuda mundial y cambiar los "parámetros" de nuestra civilización. Desde la Filosofía -y mira que yo tengo bastante- no se va arreglar nada, ya que solo avanzaremos cuando el pensamiento pase a la acción... Y, SI, eso nos va a llevar al escenario que dejas entrever...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (5 Feb 2014)

La clave de bóveda de todo este asunto del euro podría estar en lo que digan los ocho notables del TC germano. Si resuelven que las ayudas son inconstitucionales automáticamente tenemos a los buitres encima.

Los buitres de a la hermandad anglosajonia de la mano grande.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 15:01 ----------

este febrero debería subir el MP en general y el oro quizá hasta el 1350. no sé a qué está esperando.

.. marditos anglosajonios


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Si ya se, he visitado la web... :o
> Una de las colecciones mas curiosas es la de todas las provincias españolas me ha gustado el diseño... :Aplauso:
> El tamaño (diametro), un poco pequeña, Pero ni es plata 0,999 ni tiene un precio razonable (36€ aprox)... :8:
> Por ese precio a mi entender hay monedas bastante mas interesantes y que pueden aumentar su valor con el tiempo...
> ...



No es el sitio mas idoneo para atesorar Oro comprando en la FNMT, el sobre spot es bestial...alguna moneda (pocas) tengo de dicho ente.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

Dejo un enlace que "conecta" con el diálogo que hemos mantenido atom ant y yo...

- Debt Default or Hyperinflation? Which Will It Be? | munKNEE dot.com

Parece que las "soluciones" cada vez están más lejanas o que la "cuenta atrás" sigue su curso...


----------



## ramsés (5 Feb 2014)

ATOM ANT[/COLOR]este febrero debería subir el MP en general y el oro quizá hasta el 1350. no sé a qué está esperando.

¿Alguien me explica las subidas y bajadas súbitas del oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

# ramsés: Es muy sencillo y es que obedece a los datos macroeconómicos que se van conociendo, pero manteniendo el lateral/bajista en que se mueve. Hoy, por ejemplo, ha subido en cuanto se ha conocido un dato peor de lo esperado en el informe ADP sobre la creación de empleo en el sector privado de los Estados Unidos y que es la antesala al dato sobre el empleo no agrícola de ese país y que conoceremos el próximo viernes. Si sale más flojo de lo esperado, pues ya verás como hay una subida "importante" para después volver a caer en la "somnolencia" habitual...

Lo mismo está pasando en el Bund o en el par EUR/USD y es que los MPs cada vez están más asociados al "papel"... Por eso mismo, es importante tener "físico" por lo que pueda pasar... Y no te preocupes que ya verás los precios a los que entrastes y que espero no fueran en el "pico", aunque éstos también se volverán a ver...

Saludos.


----------



## ramsés (5 Feb 2014)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



# ramsés: Es muy sencillo y es que obedece a los datos macroeconómicos que se van conociendo, pero manteniendo el lateral/bajista en que se mueve. Hoy, por ejemplo, ha subido en cuanto se ha conocido un dato peor de lo esperado en el informe ADP sobre la creación de empleo en el sector privado de los Estados Unidos y que es la antesala al dato sobre el empleo no agrícola de ese país y que conoceremos el próximo viernes. Si sale más flojo de lo esperado, pues ya verás como hay una subida "importante" para después volver a caer en la "somnolencia" habitual...

Lo mismo está pasando en el Bund o en el par EUR/USD y es que los MPs cada vez están más asociados al "papel"... Por eso mismo, es importante tener "físico" por lo que pueda pasar... Y no te preocupes que ya verás los precios a los que entrastes y que espero no fueran en el "pico", aunque éstos también se volverán a ver...

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Fernando, eres mi forero favorito, recomendando tener "físico" sea cuando sea el día que lo compraste, eso sí es una palmadita en la espalda para decir que lo que esperas no tardará mucho en suceder. Y tu explicación de los vaivenes verticales, impecable. Lo malo es cuando el oro cae en su somnolencia habitual, que hace que uno ya ni mire el precio del oro, pero es que la curiosidad es grande.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2014)

Gracias, ramsés, pero a mí me gusta compartir mis conocimientos y también aprender, aparte de entablar diálogos como el que hoy he tenido con atom ant.

Ya me gustaría a mí saber cuándo va a subir el Oro, pero SI pienso que de este lateral/bajista se saldrá para arriba, aunque no hay que descartar que vuelva a tocar los mínimos anteriores...

¿Argumentos? Básicamente dos: 1º) A pesar de las recomendaciones "interesadas" por parte de los diferentes "bancos de inversión" y que desaconsejan la posesión de Oro "físico" y de un precio "objetivo" de alrededor de los $1000, pues como que van pasando los meses y éste no se ve... y 2º) los datos macroeconómicos globales me temo que van a ir a peor, a pesar del "maquillaje", así que la desconfianza hacia el dinero fiduciario debiera incrementarse y buscar "refugio" donde siempre lo ha habido, es decir en los MPs.

Aparte de que yo estoy notando que los datos apuntan a que los "pequeños" y también los "medianos" están comprando monedas de Oro y Plata. Así lo demuestran los datos conocidos de las ventas efectuadas durante el pasado año 2013.

Para terminar, a medio/largo plazo, sigo siendo muy alcista...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2014)

De nuevo, a vueltas con los putos bancos... En reiteradas ocasiones he dicho que buena parte de la austeridad que nos han IMPUESTO viene porque hay que rescatar a la banca franco-alemana y, especialmente, a ésta última. Si la banca espeñola es una MIERDA -que lo es- la de los "grandes" de Europa APESTA todavía más... 

Aunque, claro, ya harán los "maquillajes" que hagan falta y que serán semejantes a los que ahora nos están "vendiendo" los del PP y que afirman que el último dato de empleo es "mejor" de lo que ES REALMENTE... Supongo que no se miran en los espejos, aunque igual sí porque ya nacieron sin vergüenza...

Dejo un enlace sobre los putos bancos y los que nos puede "costar"...

- https://www.diagonalperiodico.net/global/21592-rescate-bancario-interminable.html


----------



## atom ant (6 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> ATOM ANT[/COLOR]este febrero debería subir el MP en general y el oro quizá hasta el 1350. no sé a qué está esperando.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica las subidas y bajadas súbitas del oro?



si lo llegan a dejar que suba un poco más, o llega a cerrar por encima del 1270 en un mercado normal probablemente hubiese saltado mucho stop de cortos.

el discurrir de la batalla ante nuestros ojos

saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Feb 2014)

Y mañana cumbre de la FED 07 FEBRERO 2014...


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Y mañana cumbre de la FED 07 FEBRERO 2014...



Mas esto...

Explosión de burbuja china puede desatar nuevo caos financiero mundial

Explosión de burbuja china puede desatar nuevo caos financiero mundial


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2014)

Vamos a ampliar la información que has facilitado oro y plata forever sobre China. Si no andáis bien de Inglés activar el traductor del navegador porque merece la pena. Lo de China y su "crecimiento" es algo muy largo y complejo de explicar, pero a medida que se van conociendo datos está muy claro lo que hay "detrás" de China... claro que hace falta "entendimiento" y "ojos"...

- China, the Death Star of Emerging Markets - Bloomberg

- www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-04/china-savers-penchant-for-property-magnifies-bust-dangers.html

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 20:02 ----------

- China Saversâ€™ Penchant for Property Magnifies Bust Danger - Bloomberg


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Feb 2014)

Ni caso. . No entreis perdida tiempo.. es spam...


----------



## atom ant (6 Feb 2014)

Un país demasiado grande para quebrar con unos bancos demasiado grandes para salvar... me suena la cancioncilla

en ese caso me gustará ver cómo fusilan a unos cuantos, y ojalá marque tendencia


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2014)

Revolución humanista China. Suena bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Bueno, a mí las "ejecuciones" me gustaría verlas más "cerca", vamos por estos lares hay mucho que "limpiar"... Y, por supuesto, también en China, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Rusia y un larguísimo etcétera y que en el caso del continente africano sería la hostia...

De todas formas, todo un principio y final, así que eso acabará llegando...


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, a mí las "ejecuciones" me gustaría verlas más "cerca", vamos por estos lares hay mucho que "limpiar"... Y, por supuesto, también en China, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Rusia y un larguísimo etcétera y que en el caso del continente africano sería la hostia...
> 
> De todas formas, todo un principio y final, así que eso acabará llegando...



¿Y si esos que quieres ejecutar son sólo un exponente de lo que somos los humanos?
De hecho parece que el 99% de los gobiernos del mundo albergan corruptos (con +- 1% de error).
¿Sacrificarías a un mono por andar en el árbol?
¿Sacrificarías un pájaro por cantar?


----------



## atom ant (7 Feb 2014)




----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Y si esos que quieres ejecutar son sólo un exponente de lo que somos los humanos?
> De hecho parece que el 99% de los gobiernos del mundo albergan corruptos (con +- 1% de error).
> ¿Sacrificarías a un mono por andar en el árbol?
> ¿Sacrificarías un pájaro por cantar?



Ja, ja, muy bueno. Pero si los ejemplos fueran:

¿Sacrificarias los escorpiones por picar?
¿Sacrificarias al virus de la rabia por matar?

La respuesta seria rotunda.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Hola, Aro: Con todos los respetos, a Thomas Merton ya me lo leí en mí juventud... y que no dejo de recomendarle, pero la "realidad" que tú, yo y el mundo vivimos es la que ES... ¿Te gusta? A mí, desde luego, no y miro a mí alrededor y en ocasiones me puede más la "sin razón"...

Mira, San Agustin dijo: "Cuando se suprime la justicia, ¿Qué son los reinos sino grandes bandas de ladrones? No parece que estuviera muy equivocado ni entonces ni ahora...

Y los monos pueden seguir por los árboles, los pájaros cantando, pero los grandes "chorizos" e HDLGP que causan tanta muerte y dolor por el mundo tienen la única solución que existe cuando hay una plaga: su EXTERMINIO...

Y yo soy muy "Quevediano" y ya dijo el bueno de D. Francisco de Quevedo: "Donde no hay justicia, es un peligro tener razón."

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Feb 2014)

Con la vuelta de los “activos refugio” a primera plana, uno de los ejercicios más interesantes que cabe hacer es la comparación entre ellos y otros activos como el oro de inversión, particularmente en tiempos de crisis. Es el caso del único “activo refugio” en el campo de las divisas, el cual se ha mantenido en la misma posición desde hace décadas: el franco suizo.

Utilizando un ejemplo del gestor de fondos Egon von Greyerz, podemos ver cuál ha sido la evolución del franco suizo frente al dólar: en 1970, un dólar se intercambiaba por 4,30 francos suizos. En este momento, se compra un dólar con apenas 90 céntimos de franco suizo. Esto supone una caída de la cotización del dólar en un 80%, lo cual se debe no sólo al mérito de Suiza sino al demérito propio de la Fed...

El protagonismo del franco suizo como ?activo refugio? frente al oro


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Feb 2014)

El oro aguanta los 1.200 dólares la onza ¿Seguirá con las caídas?

El oro aguanta los 1.200 d?lares la onza ?Seguir? con las ca?das?


----------



## atom ant (7 Feb 2014)

Calentito


_"EFE Berlín 
Actualizado: 07/02/2014 11:36 horas 


El Tribunal Constitucional alemán ha elevado al Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) la demanda contra el programa de la compra de bonos soberanos del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) tras declararse no competente en la materia.

Los jueces estiman, según un comunicado del Tribunal Constitucional, que el BCE podría haber excedido sus competencias al poner en marcha el programa de compra masiva de deuda pública "Outright Monetary Transactions" (OMT).

Añaden que la iniciativa, diseñada por la autoridad monetaria para combatir el repunte de la prima de riesgo de la deuda de los países europeos en crisis, podría no ajustarse al derecho comunitario.

Se trata de la primera vez que el Tribunal Constitucional alemán se inhibe en favor del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea y le traslada una cuestión jurídica para su evaluación.

Por su parte, el BCE ha reiterado que su programa de compra ilimitada de bonos entra dentro del mandato de la institución. "El BCE toma nota del anuncio realizado hoy por el Constitucional alemán y reitera que el programa OMT entra dentro de su mandato", indicó la institución en un comunicado. 

Todavía no se ha puesto en práctica

El programa OMT prevé -aunque nunca se ha puesto en práctica- la compra teóricamente ilimitada de bonos soberanos a cambio de estrictos programas de ajuste macroeconómico y fue diseñado tras la afirmación del presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, de que haría "todo lo necesario" para que no se rompiese la eurozona.

La mera amenaza de intervención ilimitada por parte de la autoridad monetaria sirvió para tranquilizar a los mercados y está considerada por los economistas como la principal razón tras las significativas rebajas que han experimentado las primas de riesgo de los bonos de Italia y España a lo largo de 2013.

El programa, articulado a finales de 2012 cuando los intereses que pagaban países como Italia y España por colocar su deuda se encontraba a niveles insostenibles a largo plazo, choca a juicio de los demandantes alemanes con la prohibición de establecer transferencias financieras dentro de la Unión Europea.

Su argumentación aduce que, en último término, el dinero de los contribuyentes alemanes podría emplearse de forma no transparente, a través de la participación del Bundesbank (banco central alemán) en el BCE, en la compra de deuda soberana de los países del sur de la zona euro.

Los jueces de la más alta instancia legal en Alemania consideran que el programa OMT se podría mantener, pero "con limitaciones" y señalan que hay "razones de peso" para que en su actual redacción se considere que lesiona la soberanía nacional de los países miembros del bloque monetario.

Añaden que, una compra ilimitada de bonos implica una "redistribución significativa" de fondos financieros entre Estados miembros, algo que consideran que "no está previsto" en los tratados europeos".

Según los expertos, la inhibición del Tribunal Constitucional alemán es una buena noticia para el BCE, ya que esta institución percibe de forma mucho más crítica el programa de compra de deuda que las instituciones comunitarias."_

esta tarde se va a ver si p'arriba o p'abajo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Pues, me temo que va a seguir la "somnolencia"... Ha habido un "amago" al conocerse el dato de empleo no agrícola de EE.UU., pero después como si nada... Y eso que el dato ha sido bastante flojo, pero los mercados están totalmente "anestesiados"...

Y ya has visto como la "inhibición" del Tribunal Constitucional alemán ya estaba "descontada" y es que todo está muy "controlado", incluidas las "decisiones" de Alemania...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (7 Feb 2014)

Tras ver lo bien que se han tomado el vacile con la devolución del oro era casi de esperar.

otro mito que se me desmorona, en fin


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Ya hay respuesta del BCE al Tribunal Constitucional alemán o dicho de otra manera: la "Hoja de Ruta" va a seguir como está "diseñada"...

- El BCE reafirma su competencia para comprar bonos ilimitadamente | Economía europea | DW.DE | 07.02.2014


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ja, ja, muy bueno. Pero si los ejemplos fueran:
> 
> ¿Sacrificarias los escorpiones por picar?
> ¿Sacrificarias al virus de la rabia por matar?
> ...



No, no exterminaría a los escorpiones por picar, ni a los leones por cazar ciervos.
En cuanto los virus, leí hace un tiempo que juegan un papel fundamental en la evolución.







fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Aro: Con todos los respetos, a Thomas Merton ya me lo leí en mí juventud... y que no dejo de recomendarle, pero la "realidad" que tú, yo y el mundo vivimos es la que ES... ¿Te gusta? A mí, desde luego, no y miro a mí alrededor y en ocasiones me puede más la "sin razón"...
> 
> Mira, San Agustin dijo: "Cuando se suprime la justicia, ¿Qué son los reinos sino grandes bandas de ladrones? No parece que estuviera muy equivocado ni entonces ni ahora...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, sí, con todos los respetos, considero que estamos disfrutando de un debate filosófico entre amigos.

Ahora dime, si la hipótesis de que nuestros gobernantes son sólo una muestra representativa de nuestra especie humana, es correcta, tras esa «ejecución» que mencionas, ¿los nuevos puestos de gobernantes no estarían copados de nuevo por gente similar a la ejecutada?
Usted que sabe de historia quizá puede confirmar esto 

Es un placer charlar con vosotros


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Hola, Aro: Ya sabes que me encanta dialogar con todo aquel que argumente y lo haga desde la educación... Así que vamos a continuar con la "charla".

Efectivamente, estoy bastante "puesto" en Historia, aunque a nivel "residual" ya que es muy difícil aprender y entender en una vida lo que ha sucedido en miles de años... ¿No te parece?

Bien, cuando he leído tu comentario, lo primero que me ha venido a la mente una frase de las "Asinadas", de Plauto y que dijo: "Lupus est homo homini, non homo, quam qualis sit non novit." Y que traducido sería: "Lobo es el hombre para el hombre, y no hombre, cuando desconoce quién es el otro." Ya ves cómo la frase original se ha simplificado con el tiempo...

Evidentemente, dicha frase ya "retrata" cuál es la naturaleza del ser humano, pero no creo que lo sea en origen. ¿Tú has conocido algún crío de una edad inferior a los 5-6 años con "maldad"?

Mira, yo me considero un "humanista", pero ello no es incompatible con mis deseos de una auténtica justicia social y no hay ninguna "contradicción" en ello si abogo por una solución "sangrienta"... Por ideología soy "extremista", pero fuera de las posiciones políticas tan de "moda" o que "algunos" han impuesto en el mundo según les ha "convenido". Y SI soy un "romántico extremista" que aspira a que este mundo intente ser mucho mejor, pero eso pasa inevitablemente por la mejor "medicina" que conoce el hombre... Quizás, con los años y si las cosas no se "precipitan" acabes pensando de una forma muy similar a la mía.

De todas formas, te voy a poner un ejemplo que no tiene relación directa, pero que es perfectamente válido: en este país nunca ha habido tanto chorizo por metro cuadrado desde que existe la famosa "Democracia" y vaya por delante que estoy muy lejos del Franquismo... bien, hay ayuntamientos que están gestionados por vecinos y que no sólo no tienen pérdidas, sino que incluso generan beneficios. ¿Lo ves? Si se quiere, y hay honestidad, no es imposible...

Bueno, pasando a otra cosa, dejo un enlace a Max Keiser. No os perdáis la segunda parte del programa y donde entrevista a Doug Casey y al que sigo hace mucho tiempo, aparte de que ya he dejado muchos enlaces relacionados con él, sobre todo en el Hilo del Oro.

- Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol. Mercados financieros amaÃ±ados (E559) â€“ Video en RT

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

No, si no voy mal con lo de la "solución sangrienta"... Como dice el amigo que me ha enviado el enlace (Gracias, Miguel) esto se va pareciendo a lo que sucedió en Grecia...

- Detectados problemas de abastecimiento de medicamentos inmunosupresores en las farmacias


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2014)

Gracias Fernando, voy a por ese libro de Doug Casey 



Sobre ese ayuntamiento comandado por vecinos... ¿se ha producido gracias a guillotinar al anterior alcalde, o gracias a disponer de una "masa crítica" de gente informada, formada y ética?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Gracias Fernando, voy a por ese libro de Doug Casey
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre ese ayuntamiento comandado por vecinos... ¿se ha producido gracias a guillotinar al anterior alcalde, o gracias a disponer de una "masa crítica" de gente informada, formada y ética?



Hola, Aro: Bueno, creo que en Torrelodones (Madrid) llevan ya unos cuantos años e imagino que fue fruto de presentarse gente coherente y de que ya estarían hasta los "huevos"... Y sé que hay otros ayuntamientos en el país que también van muy bien.

Hombre, si nos "dejarán" te aseguro que más de un alcalde o gobernante tendría el cuello separado del cuerpo desde hace ya mucho tiempo, pero todo se andará... aunque lo mejor es que la gente tuviera la misma "conciencia" política de los ciudadanos de Torreledones y la "transición" sería mucho más fácil... ¿No te parece?

Doug Casey es muy recomendable y te gustará todo lo que leas de él, aunque claro después cada uno tiene su opinión personal y habrá cosas en las que se podrá estar de acuerdo o no. Ahora bien, es un tio muy interesante y ameno de leer y escuchar. De hecho, él piensa que nos dirigimos a otra Gran Depresión...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2014)

Inicio la lectura del libro. Además parece buen conocedor de Argentina y Uruguay, algo que me interesa.

Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Inicio la lectura del libro. Además parece buen conocedor de Argentina y Uruguay, algo que me interesa.
> 
> Gracias por la recomendación.



Creo que suele residir en Argentina...


----------



## atom ant (8 Feb 2014)

El solo hecho de ser un depredador o de estar el guerra conlleva un interés hacia tu adversario, un intento de comprensión, un pensar en él...

Durante muchos años los bancos han estado dando dinero a cualquier cargo electo, alcaldes y tal, que quisiera construir frontones, piscinas, polideportivos ayuntamientos etc, de hecho era una parte fundamental de sus campañas electorales...

y mientras tanto, los anglosajonios de la mano grande bailaban y reian en sus guaridas.


Edición:
NOTA: me tiene moscatel la descripción que hay bajo mi nik

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 07:48 ----------

va por número de mensajes ¿no?. ¿Cuál es el próximo que me toca? ¿Cuántos mensajes debo alcanzar? ¿podría demandar al dueño del foro por insultos vejatorios y acoso sentimental?... meditaré sobre ello


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Hola, atom ant: Todos hemos pasado por ahí... Son las mentes "pensantes" del foro las que colocan unas determinadas "leyendas" acompañando a los nicks. Van cambiando en función de unos determinados mensajes, pero bueno se trata de "pasar"...

¡Ah! y respecto a algo que comentas: no solamente los anglosajones, que son los auténticos "diseñadores", sino que en el "pack" entra también Alemania. Al final, la "reunificación" de ese país y su rescate bancario "encubierto" lo estamos pagando todos. 

Está claro que aquí ha habido mucho chorizo y sinvergüenza que han aprovechado el dinero fácil que prestaba la banca alemana, y también la francesa, pero hay algo que se llama "estudio de mercado" y también medir los riesgos en los préstamos que se conceden... Así que los bancos son los principales culpables de lo que ha sucedido y desde luego no deja de ser una "tomadura de pelo" el tener que rescatarlos a través de la ciudadanía. Menuda "Democracia" que hace con tu dinero lo que le da la gana y sin preguntarte. Eso es simplemente una DICTADURA FINANCIERA...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2014)

Por fin he podido loggear :Baile:

Estos últimos días he estado con cambios en mi vida que me han impedido postear por aquí, pero no he dejado de seguirles, gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones (especialmente a Fernando, que es un jrande entre los jrandes :Aplauso.

Y bueno, tengo una duda que me corroe desde la última vez que cargué, resulta que en alguna página de este hilo se comentó lo de los soberanos y me puse a mirar los links que pusieron por aquí, me quedé con uno que puso Fernando donde explicaba un poco más sobre ellos.

Me gustó la reflexión que hicieron en este hilo sobre que vale la pena tener soberanos por ser pequeños y más fáciles para comerciar que una onza (a lo que veo una onza es algo más serio y complicado de vender en caso de que vengan mal dadas) así que me hice con un par, iba a coger el tercero pero al lado ví una moneda de 25 pesetas y me pareció interesante, al verla un poco más grande que el soberano supuse que tendría más oro, pero la verdad es que no es así, sin embargo, a pesar de ser más cara me hice con una.

La duda a la que me refiero es: ¿por qué la de 25 pesetas es sensiblemente más cara que un soberano si contiene menos oro?, ¿es porque es de España y por ende, aquí tiene mayor valoración?.

ienso: Recuerdo que en el link que puso Fernando se comentaba que un soberano era más caro en UK que en otros países, quizás por ahí sean los tiros.

Saludos y gracias por vuestros valiosos comentarios, que sepáis que os sigo y cuando pueda venir a saludaros y daros las gracias, no dudaré en hacerlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Hola, Refinanciado: Que bueno verte de nuevo por aquí... Espero que a medida que dispongas de tiempo para ello, pues vuelvas a las "tertulias" que solemos tener por este hilo y es que por aquí el Oro lo tratamos, pero también otros muchos temas y es que en el fondo todo tiene relación... Supongo que ya conoces la "Teoría del Caos", pues eso...

Hombre, respecto a tu pregunta quizás algún forero como fff, makokillo, etc. puedan darte una explicación más correcta, pero pienso que el valor numismatico debe influir y, por tanto, se valoran más en el país de origen de la moneda.

Hace poco he terminado un estudio que me encargo un amigo al que suelo asesorar en los MPs, vamos cuando me pregunta y se trata de un tipo con "pasta", pero también muy prudente y mira siempre los pros y contras. Bien, en cierta ocasión, me preguntó porqué recomendaba las monedas de Oro en "formato" pequeño y las explicaciones que le dí le parecieron correctas, pero "insuficientes" de cara a una posible Confiscación del Oro y me dijo si podía ofrecerle una mejor "argumentación" con "ejemplos"...

A raíz de aquella conversación, y dado que había leído algo al respecto en el pasado lejano, pues me puse a ello y ahora la "argumentación" SI que le ha convencido y que tampoco es una "panacea", ya que el Sistema aprende de sus propios errores.

En cuanto tenga un poco más de tiempo, más "ganas" y no ande "espeso", os haré un resumen y lo veréis mucho más "claro", aparte de que puede ayudaros en vuestras decisiones al respecto. Aunque muchos ya lo hemos hecho de forma "intuitiva"...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (8 Feb 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> La duda a la que me refiero es: ¿por qué la de 25 pesetas es sensiblemente más cara que un soberano si contiene menos oro?, ¿es porque es de España y por ende, aquí tiene mayor valoración?.



Porque un soberano es menos escaso que unas 25 pesetas.
Unas 25 pesetas siempre seran más coleccionables en España.
Unas 25 pesetas en calidad alta (EBC para arriba) tiene un premium considerable al igual que un soberano de 1800 y pico. A algunos soberanos escasos en altas calidades les pasa lo mismo.
La diferencia de oro es simbolica, 0,1 gr. menos.

Cualquier opcion es buena. No puedes fallar.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Cada vez da más ASCO todo lo que apeste a Banco Central/Bancos...

- Scandal: Bank Of England Encouraged Currency Manipulation By Banks | Zero Hedge


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Que bueno verte de nuevo por aquí... Espero que a medida que dispongas de tiempo para ello, pues vuelvas a las "tertulias" que solemos tener por este hilo y es que por aquí el Oro lo tratamos, pero también otros muchos temas y es que en el fondo todo tiene relación... Supongo que ya conoces la "Teoría del Caos", pues eso...
> 
> Hombre, respecto a tu pregunta quizás algún forero como fff, makokillo, etc. puedan darte una explicación más correcta, pero pienso que el valor numismatico debe influir y, por tanto, se valoran más en el país de origen de la moneda.
> 
> ...



En realidad para grandes inversiones es que da igual por que ocuparte te va a ocupar casi igual el mismo peso en lingotes, que en onzas que en cuartos de onza, y cuando quieras liquidez el volumen al que quieras dar salida también será proporcional a esa inversión.

Que será más facil dar salida callejeramente a cuatro soberanos que a un krugerrand, si, pero si hablamos de grandes inversores a lo mejor si hay que dar salida a 12 kilos si que es más sencillo soltar un lingotón de 400oz. (ahora dicen que escasean) que a 1600 soberanos.

Vamos, es otro punto de vista.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Hola, Vidar: En condiciones "normales" es así, pero hablo sobre posibles Confiscaciones y ahí no está tan "claro"... A no ser que esté depositado en un país que tenga las suficientes garantías jurídicas y que se mantengan si se cambian las "reglas del juego" a nivel mundial. Bueno, hay que ir buscando "soluciones" en todos los escenarios económicos que pudieran darse y que, en mi caso, contemplo cuatro posibilidades.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: En condiciones "normales" es así, pero hablo sobre posibles Confiscaciones y ahí no está tan "claro"... A no ser que esté depositado en un país que tenga las suficientes garantías jurídicas y que se mantengan si se cambian las "reglas del juego" a nivel mundial. Bueno, hay que ir buscando "soluciones" en todos los escenarios económicos que pudieran darse y que, en mi caso, contemplo cuatro posibilidades.
> 
> Saludos.



Nos dejas con la miel en los labios... 

En principio mi punto de vista coincide con el de Vidar, aun con cantidades muy inferiores a 12kg, cualquier reserva de patrimonio en espera de que pase la tormenta son varias docenas o centenas de ozs, y cuando las quieras usar para lo que sea, no veo que en quartos sea mejor que onzas. Si que tengo una pequeña fraccion en quartos, por si fuera necesario para algo, pero pienso que para el menudeo ya tenemos las de plata, no?

Pero estoy mas que abierto, de hecho interesado, en escucharte, porque sospecho que debes haber encontrado una grieta interesante en el tema confiscatorio, quizas que los soberanos sean numsmatica y no bullion, o que el limite de 1oz sea significativo, ... ienso:


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

La cantidad importa, el tamaño tambien...hay que tener de todo...grande, mediano, pequeño, lingotes, monedas, medallas, para el menudeo estoy con estudiante tesorero la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Efectivamente, EstudianteTesorero, he encontrado una "grieta" y viene en la Historia... No os preocupéis porque ya os lo explicaré. De hecho, es un trabajo que me ha llevado bastante tiempo y era una especie de "encargo". Está claro que haré un resumen sobre lo más esencial, a fin de cuentas esto es un foro.

De todas formas, las "fracciones" pequeñas son las más recomendables porque tampoco creo que abunde la gente en el foro que pueda adquirir el Oro a "kilos", aunque no dudo de que haya algunas personas con esas "posibilidades", pero también estoy seguro de que su número es muy, pero muy pequeño... 

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2014)

Buenas, gracias por las aclaraciones, creo que otra vez sin querer me metí en terreno numismático jeje.

En fin, supongo que no podré evitarlo, así que cargaré lo que pueda y quiera según vea la mercancía; de antemano, en cada compra que realizo asumo que a muy mal que lo tenga, lo venderé por su precio en oro, así que no me pillará por sorpresa un precio relativamente bajo que me den por las monedas.

Y bueno, se ha tocado el tema de "grandes cantidades", realmente yo espero no necesitar deshacerme de grandes cantidades de oro a la vez, eso para mí "deja huella" y precisamente es lo que quiero evitar, es decir, ser discreto.

Vender lo justo para seguir tirando y no levantar sospechas es lo que creo que es mejor.

Me estaba animando con la plata por aquello del menudeo, pero al ver el problema que tiene TradingMetales para guardar 2 toneladas de plata y los medios que tiene que tener a su disposición, me tira para atrás.

Creo que algunas monster de plata serían un problema, me parece que el oro puede guardarse mejor, pero aún no descarto esa posibilidad.

Lo que me doy cuenta es que tanto mucho como poco dinero es un problema, debemos encontrar el equilibrio en el cual el tener demasiado no nos cause desvelos (está claro que tener poco ó nada no es deseable), ya que al fin y al cabo, la función del dinero es hacernos la vida mas fácil.

Y bueno, me apunto a la petición de que Fernando nos cuente sus 4 posibilidades, que seguramente serán muy instructivas.

Me despido con un extracto muy interesante de un link que nos dejó Fernando en su día sobre el soberano:

*El Soberano: la moneda de oro preferida de la Reina de Inglaterra*

Hasta los años 30 y 40, el Soberano era la moneda de oro con mayor demanda y mayor reputación en todo el mundo. Esto lo demuestra esta historia relatada por Timothy Green en su libro acerca del oro:

_“El hijo de un adinerado industrial de jabón y aceite que vivía en Salónica, Macedonia, recuerda: ‘Mi familia había transformado toda su fortuna en Soberanos antes de la invasión alemana, durante el invierno de 1941. Teníamos al menos 3.000 soberanos ocultos detrás del marco de las puertas. Cada vez que entraba viento, mi madre corría a ver si se había caído el dinero. Una vez que los alemanes llegaron, ocuparon la fábrica. Si no hubiera sido por ese peculio, habríamos muerto de hambre. Una vez por año, desarmábamos las puertas para tomar el dinero que nos permitía vivir. Aunque en ese momento no nos habíamos dado cuenta, la mayoría de nuestros padres y amigos habían hecho lo mismo. Pero mi abuelo, que había confiado en la moneda griega, se había quedado con fajos de billetes sin valor, y así perdió toda su fortuna’.”_


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, EstudianteTesorero, he encontrado una "grieta" y viene en la Historia... No os preocupéis porque ya os lo explicaré. De hecho, es un trabajo que me ha llevado bastante tiempo y era una especie de "encargo". Está claro que haré un resumen sobre lo más esencial, a fin de cuentas esto es un foro.
> 
> De todas formas, las "fracciones" pequeñas son las más recomendables porque tampoco creo que abunde la gente en el foro que pueda adquirir el Oro a "kilos", aunque no dudo de que haya algunas personas con esas "posibilidades", pero también estoy seguro de que su número es muy, pero muy pequeño...
> 
> Saludos.



No creas, aquí en el foro ha venido preguntando alguno (supuestamente no troll) que donde podía comprar un "amigo suyo" 500.000€ de oro y en que formato era más recomendable, otro que quería invertir una herencia de 700-800.000€ en oro, otro forero conocido (y confiable) declaró tener 25 kg. ya acumulados, hace años... 

Como se puede ver estas cantidades no son tan extrañas, y no digamos ya grandes tenedores internacionales donde ya hablamos de muchos millones en oro físico en vaults privados. Es difícil que quieran moneda pequeña ya que sus operaciones no van a ser ni siquiera de onzas.

Pero si es buen consejo para el modesto inversor, no está de más tener el tesorillo bien fraccionado por si ocurre alguna emergencia.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

# Refinanciado: Yo escribiré sobre la "grieta", pero no voy a hacerlo sobre esas cuatro "posibilidades" porque son de "básica" en Economía y se refieren a los posibles escenarios que se producen en las Crisis económicas y cuando se acaban éstos ya entraríamos en el Madmaxismo... Por ejemplo, para mí en España estamos en Estanflación y en las economías "desarrolladas" en Deflación, pero ya digo que es una opinión personal. De todas formas, sobre esto ya tuvimos un muy interesante debate en un hilo dedicado a la Inflación y donde Aro recordará que ya comenté que se iba "exportar" Inflación a los países emergentes...

# Vidar: No dudo de que haya conforeros que tengan una buena cantidad de MPs. y especialmente de Oro, pero insisto en que deben ser muy "poquitos"... Mira, ese amigo al que "asesoro" sobre los MPs SI que posee un capital brutal dedicado a ellos y que excede las cifras que tú me comentas y claro que conozco gente con dinero, pero a ese nivel no "abunda"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Vidar: No dudo de que haya conforeros que tengan una buena cantidad de MPs. y especialmente de Oro, pero insisto en que deben ser muy "poquitos"... Mira, ese amigo al que "asesoro" sobre los MPs SI que posee un capital brutal dedicado a ellos y que excede las cifras que tú me comentas y claro que conozco gente con dinero, pero a ese nivel no "abunda"...
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Digamos que el fraccionamiento de la inversión es bueno, pero a la vez ha de ser práctico. Para unos el fraccionamiento en cuartos será lo óptimo, para otros la onza, para otros el kilo, para otros el lingote de 400 oz. y para otros su unidad será la tonelada (como es el caso de un banco central).

Vamos a exagerar por el lado contrario, imaginemos que el oro llevado a Alemania se hiciera en kangaroos 1/20 oz y hubiera que comprobar la autenticidad de cada una más luego adaptar el almacenamiento a semejantes miniaturas, más luego volver a tener el problema de autentificación masiva si se quisiera vender de nuevo.

Por eso yo no recomendaría ni tener una inversión pequeña en onzas ni una grande en soberanos y quizá ni en onzas si ya es importante.

.


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Feb 2014)

No se a cuánto estará el ratio oro/plata actual pero descontando que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima conveniente para un pequeño inversor siempre será más fácil almacenar 10 onzas de oro que 500 onzas de plata.

Y lo mismo a más cantidad por precio y entiendo que tiene menos sobrespot en un lingote de 400 onzas que en 400 monedas de una onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Hola, Vidar: Si ambos tenemos razón, aunque la diferencia estriba en que yo dedico mis comentarios más a los "pequeños" que a los "grandes", pues éstos pueden pagarse un "asesoramiento" y ver las múltiples posibilidades que existen "asociadas" y que tú ya conoces (Suiza, Singapur, etc.). Aunque en el "asesoramiento" hay que ir con "pies de plomo"...

Es más fácil que en el foro haya gente que no se fía del Sistema y tenga unos pequeños o medianos ahorros y quiera buscar una "diversificación" fuera del mismo. Con el "desprestigio" que ya tienen los MPs, pues si hablamos de "kilos" la gente corriente va a pensar que estamos "flipados" y van a pasar de largo... Y los "metaleros" ya tenemos MPs ya estamos "convencidos" hace tiempo... ¿No te parece? A fin de cuentas, somos unos "resistentes" al Sistema fiduciario.

Respecto al "fraccionamiento" es una simple cuestión de "pasta" y volumen. En condiciones "normales" es correcto lo que comentas, pero en determinadas situaciones esa "comodidad" no existe. Por ejemplo, en el texto que ha colocado Refinanciado, qué crees que hubiera pasado con unos griegos que hubieran movido una sola Onza de Oro, pues la Gestapo no hubiera tardado en aparecer... Yo siempre suelo ponerme en el peor de los escenarios, "defecto profesional" se llama a eso en mi caso...

Y cuando leas mi comentario sobre la "grieta", quizás, entiendas un poco por donde voy...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 21:51 ----------




NIJAS dijo:


> No se a cuánto estará el ratio oro/plata actual pero descontando que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima conveniente para un pequeño inversor siempre será más fácil almacenar 10 onzas de oro que 500 onzas de plata.
> 
> Y lo mismo a más cantidad por precio y entiendo que tiene menos sobrespot en un lingote de 400 onzas que en 400 monedas de una onza.



En condiciones "extremas" ¿estarías tan seguro? Para el "pequeño" y que no pueda salir del país ¿no sería mejor la moneda "pequeña" de Oro o incluso mucho mejor la Plata? La Historia es muy clara al respecto...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2014)

A eso voy Fernando, la verdad es que aunque se vea al pequeño como poca cosa, para mí tiene un gran mérito el tener la fortuna de ahorrar en los tiempos que corren y poder permitirse el lujo de comprar MPs. (aunque tengan mala fama).

La verdad es que a veces me ha pasado por la mente hacer esto:
1.- Buscar una buena tienda online.
2.- Pedir un lingote de 1Kg.
3.- Hacer la transferencia.
4.- Esperar a que llegue.
5.- Guardarlo en casa.

Pero yo veo una gran cantidad de errores en esa transacción y todo Dios se daría cuenta de que tengo 1 Kg. de oro (hacienda, la tienda y el transportista al menos) y todos ellos tendrían mis datos.

Mejor me quedo con la historia que me contó "mi camello":

_"Tengo un cliente que cada semana me compra un soberano -algunas veces 2-, lleva haciéndolo muchos años, no te imaginas la cantidad que tiene. El día en que me los quiera vender, le tendré que decir que me de unos días para conseguir el dinero (ojo, en ningún momento ha dicho que no se los compraría, así que todo ese oro tiene salida y liquidez).

Encima creo que lo hace en varios sitios..."_

Un soberano por semana no llega a 1000€ x mes, así que no levantaría sospechas y se puede pagar en efectivo sin cometer ningún delito (que mierda de dictadura vivimos, mira que tener que pedir permiso para gastar TU dinero, en fin), sería lo mismo que 1 onza x mes, pero creo que es más detectable lo de la onza porque con los soberanos podrías utilizar un sitio distinto cada semana y pasarías más desapercibido.

“Transporta un puñado de tierra todos los días y construirás una montaña”

Aunque admito que a las onzas no les tengo ningún asco...

Y ahora me invade mi tema pendiente: La Plata

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

Mira, Refinanciado, si "analizas" mis comentarios verás que tienen toda su lógica y, precisamente, ahí es donde entra la Plata, independientemente -y no es ningún "secreto"- de que yo soy un "platero" declarado y, básicamente, por tres razones: 1ª) soy coleccionista y me gusta sobre todo el Premium y que para mí es mejor "defensivamente" cuando las cosas van mal en la Plata como ahora está ocurriendo; 2ª) Veo un mayor potencial de revalorización en la Plata, pues en un momento dado se dará un Peak, y aunque yo no lo vea, ya lo verán los que me "hereden"... y 3ª) En una posible, por no decir previsible, Confiscación se empezaría por el Oro...

Vamos a ver, lo que te contó tu "camello" (que me imagino quién es...) es lo que está haciendo mucha gente. Para cantidades pequeñas o "normalitas" es de largo la mejor opción y la que menos "huellas" deja... Tú no te imaginas los amigos, conocidos, clientes de mi empresa, etc. que me han preguntado al respecto y es que la gente cada vez desconfía más del Sistema y algunos están "descubriendo" que hubo épocas en que los MPs fueron el UNICO "refugio".

Y, antes de terminar, un tubo de Bullion de Plata no te hará ningún daño... Y se empieza por uno y luego ya no sabes dónde meter la Plata. Eso y el IVA es la clara desventaja que tiene respecto al Oro, pero por lo demás qué quieres que te diga...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Si ambos tenemos razón, aunque la diferencia estriba en que yo dedico mis comentarios más a los "pequeños" que a los "grandes", pues éstos pueden pagarse un "asesoramiento" y ver las múltiples posibilidades que existen "asociadas" y que tú ya conoces (Suiza, Singapur, etc.). Aunque en el "asesoramiento" hay que ir con "pies de plomo"...
> 
> Es más fácil que en el foro haya gente que no se fía del Sistema y tenga unos pequeños o medianos ahorros y quiera buscar una "diversificación" fuera del mismo. Con el "desprestigio" que ya tienen los MPs, pues si hablamos de "kilos" la gente corriente va a pensar que estamos "flipados" y van a pasar de largo... Y los "metaleros" ya tenemos MPs ya estamos "convencidos" hace tiempo... ¿No te parece? A fin de cuentas, somos unos "resistentes" al Sistema fiduciario.
> 
> ...



Ambos tenemos razón por que hablamos de cosas diferentes o

Yo hablo de un escenario como el actual, de inversión defensiva para como mucho esperar un corralito o a inflación fuerte pero que siga habiendo algo de normalidad, como que puedas salir del país y buscar una situación mejor en otro sitio.

Pero en cuanto vea que esto se pone como Argentina o Venezuela de verdad que me prepararé para el siguiente escenario: la economía de guerra.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> No se a cuánto estará el ratio oro/plata actual pero descontando que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima conveniente para un pequeño inversor siempre será más fácil almacenar 10 onzas de oro que 500 onzas de plata.
> 
> Y lo mismo a más cantidad por precio y entiendo que tiene menos sobrespot en un lingote de 400 onzas que en 400 monedas de una onza.



El ratio oscila entre 63/64...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El ratio oscila entre 63/64...



¡Excesivo! Deberá corregir en algún momento...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Excesivo! Deberá corregir en algún momento...
> 
> Saludos.



Increíble, pero es el oficial y te sigo lo veremos a 1/20 o 1/25...corregirá via plata, mas que por vía oro...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Feb 2014)

Interesante el debate sobre el "tamaño", de momento yo lo tengo caro: onzas de oro en el extranjero, cuartos de oro y onzas de plata en el país. Pero el argumento de mas peso a favor del tamaño pequeño es el limite de pago en efectivo, como lo reduzcan o el oro suba, las onzas se van a quedar grandes para pagarlas en papel.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Que bueno verte de nuevo por aquí... Espero que a medida que dispongas de tiempo para ello, pues vuelvas a las "tertulias" que solemos tener por este hilo y es que por aquí el Oro lo tratamos, pero también otros muchos temas y es que en el fondo todo tiene relación... Supongo que ya conoces la "Teoría del Caos", pues eso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fernando, te quería responder aparte esta cuestión,

Gracias a ti, a mí me alegra venir por aquí, poco a poco voy volviendo a la normalidad y será muy importante participar en estas interesante tertulias.

Tienes razón, todo está conectado y relacionado entre sí, hubo un día en que algunos "viejunos" del curre (de esos veteranos que viven bien y que esperan ansiosamente su jubilación) me comentaron que sus "amigos" del banco les habían recomendado meterse en bolsa y que podía multiplicar sus ahorros en poco tiempo.

Hubo uno en especial al cual le habían dicho que el banco tenía unos "especialistas" que estaban todo el día en la bolsa y que cuando una acción perdía, rápidamente la cambiaban por una que iba ganando y que era muy difícil perder dinero.

Me excusé y me fui al lavabo a hartarme de facepalms, no tuve huevos de decirles nada, pero la verdad es que ganas no me faltaron de cagarme en sus muertos por hacer el gili, creerse cantos de sirenas y lo peor, arriesgar de esa manera los ahorros de sus respectivas vidas.

Lo que más me cabrea son esos "banqueros" sin escrúpulo alguno, mira que insistir en vender acciones a gente que no tiene idea de inversiones, debe ser ilegal, pero seguramente cuando los viejunos firmen, tendrán todo atado y bien atado para que no los puedan culpar de nada.

Encima por lo que me dijeron, creo que es más bien un fondo de inversión de alto riesgo que comprar acciones directamente; lo intuyo porque hace algunos días el agente con el cual tengo un seguro de vida, me quiso colar un fondo de inversión. 

De ese es otra historia, le dije que no estaba interesado, pero si tenía alguno que tuviese Commodities y especialmente MPs, me lo miraría, el tío se quedo con cara de :: y me dijo que lo consultaría.

Después de unos días me envió info y la verdad es que ni me la he mirado, igual es interesante, pero como ya lo he dicho anteriormente, creo que uno de los pasos primordiales para parar esta mierda en la que estamos metidos, es no ser parte de ella. 

Creo que ahora hay una campaña brutal para que la gente meta su dinero en bolsa, son las nuevas preferentes, sé que siempre lo han intentado, pero ese bombardeo masivo no lo había percibido antes.

Ahora me estoy haciendo la idea de que pronto veré mucho dolor a mi alrededor.

Pero bueno, más se perdió en Bankia, no es así?

Saludos, me alegra volver a saludarte


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Interesante el debate sobre el "tamaño", de momento yo lo tengo caro: onzas de oro en el extranjero, cuartos de oro y onzas de plata en el país. Pero el argumento de mas peso a favor del tamaño pequeño es el limite de pago en efectivo, como lo reduzcan o el oro suba, las onzas se van a quedar grandes para pagarlas en papel.



...y ¿para quieres efectivo aquí?, mejor venderlo directamente en el extranjero y que quede ya ingresado por allí.

A veces soy un poco exagerado, pero es que me sorprendo pensando como si ya fuera un argentino con la Sra. Bótox intentando robarme :XX:

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> ...y ¿para quieres efectivo aquí?, mejor venderlo directamente en el extranjero y que quede ya ingresado por allí.
> 
> A veces soy un poco exagerado, pero es que me sorprendo pensando como si ya fuera un argentino con la Sra. Bótox intentando robarme :XX:
> 
> .



Es que no se en que lado estaré cuando cierren la frontera, y asi no me la juego...


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> ...y ¿para quieres efectivo aquí?, mejor venderlo directamente en el extranjero y que quede ya ingresado por allí.
> 
> A veces soy un poco exagerado, pero es que me sorprendo pensando como si ya fuera un argentino con la Sra. Bótox intentando robarme :XX:
> 
> .



De exagerado nada, hay que anticiparse a los acontecimientos que se pueden volver en nuestra contra, me refiero a la sociedad en general...la economía va a la deriva mundial.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Feb 2014)

Fernando, creo que el que crees que es mi camello no lo es.

Mi camello es local, a veces es un poco más caro que el que crees, pero vale la pena porque es de los tuyos (que se interesan en material especial) y me enseña cosillas, bueno, la verdad es que poco a poco vamos cogiendo confianza, al principio ambos estábamos con un poco de mosqueo, pero creo que se va gestando una gran amistad.

Aunque su fuerte es la plata, me choca un poco que no me recomienda ésta como inversión, quizás en la siguiente carga -y que todo esté "despejado"- le pregunte directamente el motivo.

Aclaro que cuando le compro le digo que solamente me interesa el mal llamado "oro de inversión" (debería llamarse "oro de ahorro real") y que pagaría sólo por el peso y no por valor numismático (aunque me coló la de 25 pesetas, pero a un precio más bajo de quien tú crees, jeje). Quizás por eso no me recomienda la plata.

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (8 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es que no se en que lado estaré cuando cierren la frontera, y asi no me la juego...



Hombre Estudiante, eso sería lo último, aunque sea nos saltamos la valla de Melilla en sentido inverso :rolleye:

.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2014)

# EstudianteTesorero: Bueno, al final has "pillado" por donde iba... Quizás, tenga razón Vidar y es que yo me estoy preparando para lo "peor" y él para la fase "inicial"... Por mis comentarios ya sabéis que yo me muevo más hacia los "extremos". Lo "malo" de haber leído tanta Historia...

# Refinanciado: Pues te echaba a faltar porque eres un tío que sabe dialogar, aparte de argumentar y hacer comentarios amenos y eres un "luchador", algo que yo aprecio enormemente en cualquier persona...

Mira, lo de la Bolsa está muy claro... pero para quien tenga "ojos" para verlo... ¿Cómo lo han hecho? Fácil: "tumban" los depósitos, los bonos del Tesoro y cualquier instrumento defensivo del ahorro. Es más, han ido también a por los "rentistas" del sector inmobiliario... Entonces, dentro de la ignorancia financiera que existe en la población, no paran de subir las Bolsas, aparte de salir casi continuamente en los medios de comunicación, así que el nuevo "El Dorado" ya está formado...

Ahora, a medida que van venciendo los depósitos, los banqueros "venden" las altas rentabilidades de la Bolsa, fondos de inversión de RV, etc. y la gente, sobre todo la de mayor edad, pues "pica". La diferencia con las preferentes es que aquí, cuando venga el "petardazo", no se va a poder reclamar nada. Va a ser una de las mayores confiscaciones de riqueza de la Historia y muy semejante a la que sucedió en el Crack del 29... Y va a ser de ámbito mundial.

Realmente, ahora no tengo nada en Bolsa ni en fondos de inversión. Solamente muevo mis Planes de Pensiones y en lo que va de año me ha ido muy bien, aunque tengo un "histórico" que ya querrían para sí las mejores gestoras. Dicho esto, no creo que sea algo "malo" tener algo relacionado con las mineras y que están muy baratas, aparte de que hablamos de algo que "produce" y que se "consume", por tanto no deja de ser algo "tangible"... Aparte de que puede ser también un activo "defensivo" en el caso de un Corralito o restricciones en el efectivo. Es un tema al que le estoy dando "vueltas" buscando la forma de diversificar el "papel", aunque hablemos también de otro tipo de papel, pero que presenta notables diferencias. Insisto en que las mineras y las petroleras pueden resultar interesantes, aparte de que es preciso "diversificar". Sin embargo, el "momento" no parece el más oportuno y, quizás, lo sea cuando las Bolsas caigan un 15% y es lo que espero ver durante el año.

Bueno, con la "tontería", se han pasado las horas y no me he dado cuenta, así que agradeceros a ti y a todos el debate y en lo que a mí respecta: mañana será otro día...

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 23:31 ----------

# Refinanciado: Pues si las 25 ptas. te han costado más baratas que en donde yo presumía pues no ha sido una mala "inversión"... Y por el lado numismatico el Oro está más "protegido" para los "pequeños". A ver si mañana me animo y hago el comentario que "despejará" un poco este tema y por dónde se inició, es decir la posibilidad de una Confiscación.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

Una de las cosas que más me sorprendió cuando realicé mi estudio sobre la Confiscación del ro es que quise echarle un "ojo" a las existencias "físicas" que tenían declaradas oficialmente los americanos. Bien, para ello recurrí a un informe fechado el 11 de Agosto de 2011, es decir relativamente "reciente", y que emitió el Servicio de Administración Financiera y que es una agencia del Departamento del Tesoro de los EE.UU. Allí se reflejan las existencias de los bancos de la FED, la FED de New York y la US Mint de los Estados Unidos.

En el informe citado dicen poseer 261.498.899.316 Onzas de Oro Troy y valoradas en $11.041.058.021,09. Es decir que el valor en libros es de aproximadamente unos... ¡$42,22! por Onza Troy.

Y con ese dato las "dudas" se incrementan y uno no sabe el objeto y el alcance que ello pueda tener. Tampoco extraña tanto la actitud de Alemania en relación a recuperar su Oro, pues evidentemente ese Oro debió valorarse de acuerdo a un valor en libros que desconocemos y muy posiblemente no se aleje o más bien sea inferior al que los americanos declaran poseer...

En fin, es algo que hay que tener en consideración y que alimenta fuertes "especulaciones". Yo, desde luego, no lo tengo nada "claro" desde que leí ese informe.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Hombre Estudiante, eso sería lo último, aunque sea nos saltamos la valla de Melilla en sentido inverso :rolleye:
> .



Probablemente, pero yo diría que la frontera a los metales y al dinero, la cerrarán mucho antes que la de las personas físicas. Y tienes razón que según vayan las cosas acabaremos estando mejor en marruecos que en españa (que triste tener que pensar algo así).


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Probablemente, pero yo diría que la frontera a los metales y al dinero, la cerrarán mucho antes que la de las personas físicas. Y tienes razón que según vayan las cosas acabaremos estando mejor en marruecos que en españa (que triste tener que pensar algo así).



¿Conoces Marruecos? Yo lo conozco bien y SI en las zonas turísticas se vive bien, la seguridad es buena y es bastante barato. Ahora bien, fuera de esos "cotos" ¿estás seguro de lo que dices? Ya te garantizo yo que NO...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 11:59 ----------

Retomo el tema de la Confiscación del Oro y lo voy a hacer de forma muy resumida, ya que mi estudio es muy extenso y seguramente lo editaré bien de forma profesional o bien (lo más probable) lo guarde para un libro que tengo previsto realizar cuando ya me haya jubilado.

Cuando uno se plantea una Confiscación del Oro es obligatorio hacerse unas determinadas preguntas y ahí "lanzó" algunas de ellas:

1ª) ¿Se puede hacer algo a nivel "preventivo"?

2ª) ¿Qué hacer cuando ya esté autorizada la Confiscación?

3ª) ¿Existe algún tipo de "moneda" que pudiera librarse...?

4ª) ¿Qué objeto tendría la Confiscación del Oro?

Hay muchas otras cuestiones, pero para mí estas son las "esenciales" y cada cual debe buscar SU respuesta a ellas... Yo ya lo he hecho en mi caso.

Bien, la última pregunta puede tener varias respuestas, pero si la Confiscación se aplicará al mundo "desarrollado" (¿y por qué no de forma "mundial"?) sería una medida por la cual los Gobiernos, y no los ciudadanía, seguirían manteniendo el "control" de la Economía... Es la más lógica y también la más plausible.

De las Confiscaciones históricas se puede escribir largo y tendido, pero la que me ha aportado "soluciones" es el estudio de la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 de Franklin D. Rooselvelt y para su promulgación se acogió a la "Ley del Comercio con el Enemigo". Bien, he de decir que aclarar que muchos apartados de esas normativas siguen vigentes y solamente han ido sufriendo "modificaciones", algunas bastante recientes. Por tanto, los americanos no tendrían ningún problema en implantar lo mismo que hicieron en el año 1933.

Para facilitar mi resumen, dejo un enlace a la famosa Orden Ejecutiva 6102: - Franklin D. Roosevelt: Executive Order 6102 - Requiring Gold Coin, Gold Bullion and Gold Certificates to Be Delivered to the Government

Bien, si os fijáis en la Sección 2, Apartado B: "... y las monedas de Oro que tienen un valor especial reconocido a los coleccionistas de monedas raras e inusuales."

Luego, ya vinieron los problemas con la "interpretación" a la misma. Al final, se optó porque ahí entrará cualquier moneda de Oro acuñada en los Estados Unidos antes de 1933.

Ya, posteriormente, en la Sección 54.25 del Titulo 31 del Código de Regulaciones Federales, se "clarificó" más la definición. Pero, ya en el año 1954, la codificación se amplió y aclaró la definición de "reconocido valor especial para los coleccionistas de monedas raras e inusuales" a cualquier moneda de Oro acuñada antes de 1933.

Y también decir que contrariamente a lo que suelo leer por parte de muchos "indocumentados", la mayor parte de las monedas de 1933 en adelante acabaron en la fundición... Es decir, que la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 SI que tuvo su efecto en la Sociedad americana de la época, aunque hubo muchos que se hicieron millonarios ya que empezaron a comprar las monedas de Oro "raras e inusuales"...

En fin, he condensado mucho el comentario, pero la Historia "reciente" nos demuestra que el "formato" pequeño y en "moneda" con valor numismatico pudo "escapar" a la Ley. De ahí, mis recomendaciones en ese sentido...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Vidar (9 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Probablemente, pero yo diría que la frontera a los metales y al dinero, la cerrarán mucho antes que la de las personas físicas. Y tienes razón que según vayan las cosas acabaremos estando mejor en marruecos que en españa (que triste tener que pensar algo así).



Como comentaba antes hay que fijarse mucho en Argentina donde ya existe ese bloqueo y la clave para los que se van salvando es haber tenido los dólares desde hace ya años como mínimo en Uruguay.

Con esos deberes hechos es muy complicado que te puedan empobrecer por decreto y saliendo del país pues a otra cosa.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 12:30 ----------

Interesante Fernando, esa excepción es lógica por que saben que nadie en su sano juicio iba a entregar una moneda muy muy valiosa a precio de spot por mucho que amenacen con multas o cárcel.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Conoces Marruecos? Yo lo conozco bien y SI en las zonas turísticas se vive bien, la seguridad es buena y es bastante barato. Ahora bien, fuera de esos "cotos" *¿estás seguro de lo que dices?* Ya te garantizo yo que NO...



Evidentemente NO, no me tomes al pie de la letra, simplemente continuaba la hiperbole ironica de Vidar, pero aunque la literalidad sea falsa el espiritu no lo es, y el control absoluto al que puede llegar el estado en los paises civilizados puede hacer que lleguemos a envidiar la "libertad" existente en otros paises aparentemente menos "democraticos". Otra cosa es la seguridad física y otros "detalles sin importancia", aunque supongo que con dinero podrian arreglarse.



fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, he condensado mucho el comentario, pero la Historia "reciente" nos demuestra que el "formato" pequeño y en "moneda" con valor numismatico pudo "escapar" a la Ley. De ahí, mis recomendaciones en ese sentido..



Gracias por ampliar la informacion, muy muy interesante. Una duda: si el "seguro" son las monedas pequeñas con valor numismatico, los soberanos nuevos (de este año, o recientes) no servirian, no?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Hombre, había entendido el "concepto" general de tu comentario, pero decirte que en Marruecos el dinero es muy importante, quizás lo que más, pero también es el gran inconveniente: te puede robar cualquier policía... No sabes cómo está la corrupción por aquel país y los "chorizos" de aquí son "feriantes" al lado de aquellos. La diferencia estriba en que los de aquí han manejado una "pasta" y que los alemanes no habrían metido en Marruecos ni "hartos de vino"... Aunque la última vez que estuve en la zona del Atlas, cercana a Marrakech, observé que en esa ciudad había una fuerte inversión inmobiliaria y los precios eran desorbitados para ser Marruecos...

Hombre, respecto a tu pregunta, dependería de dónde se hiciera el "corte". En el 1933 ya entraron las Dobles Aguilas de ese año. No sé, pero tampoco está de más tener Soberanos, pero lo mejor siempre sería con un año de atraso...

# Vidar: Estamos hablando del 1933 y, por tanto, de las derivaciones del Crack del 29 y la posterior Gran Depresión, así que hubo mucha gente que se vendió en el "mercado negro" o por otras vías sus monedas. Ley de vida y cumplieron su función de "reserva de valor"...

En mi estudio recojo varios ejemplos de algunos que aprovecharon el resquicio legal para adquirir monedas "raras e inusuales". Destacaría el caso de Harold Bareford, un abogado de New York, y que fue consejero general de la Warner Brothers, que supo utilizar sus conocimientos legales para comprar Oro cuando era ilegal hacerlo.

Entre 1941 y 1954, Bareford compró una gran cantidad de monedas de Oro, y sí algunas eran "raras", pero la mayoría valían más por el Oro que contenían vs devaluación del Dólar. La mayor parte de sus compras fueron a precios modestos y daré como ejemplo que él citó una moneda de Oro de 1,836, vamos $5 (en la condición sin circular brillante) y por la que pagó poco más del doble de su facial, en concreto $10,20...

Cuando Bareford, en 1978, vendió su "colección", a la que había dedicado los 15 años indicados, la "inversión" le había costado $13.832,15 y el precio que obtuvo por su venta fue de... $1.207.215! Sobran comentarios...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Feb 2014)

Yo me pregunto si en España el gobierno antes de llegar a una confiscación del oro intentarían una confiscación a los bancos que sería mucho mas rápida y eficaz al estilo Chipre?? Porque creo que España no es un país tradicionalmente orero.


----------



## Vidar (9 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Vidar: Estamos hablando del 1933 y, por tanto, de las derivaciones del Crack del 29 y la posterior Gran Depresión, así que hubo mucha gente que se vendió en el "mercado negro" o por otras vías sus monedas. Ley de vida y cumplieron su función de "reserva de valor"...
> 
> En mi estudio recojo varios ejemplos de algunos que aprovecharon el resquicio legal para adquirir monedas "raras e inusuales". Destacaría el caso de Harold Bareford, un abogado de New York, y que fue consejero general de la Warner Brothers, que supo utilizar sus conocimientos legales para comprar Oro cuando era ilegal hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Muy inteligente ese Bareford, aprovechó bien la situación. 

La diferencia es que hoy en día aunque promulgaran una ley de confiscación en la UE, no vamos a decir sólo en España, hay otros medios que no había hace 80 años para eludirla y poder tener oro y comerciar con él legalmente.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Yo me pregunto si en España el gobierno antes de llegar a una confiscación del oro intentarían una confiscación a los bancos que sería mucho mas rápida y eficaz al estilo Chipre?? Porque creo que España no es un país tradicionalmente orero.



Hola, marquen2303: En España somos "cuatro gatos" los "metaleros", y ya incluyo ahí a los "plateros" y que son los que tienen mayor "peso"... Por tanto, no iban a "rascar" gran cosa con la Confiscación del Oro... Otra cosa son otros países de la UE como Alemania, Francia, Austria, etc. y cuya población tiene una mayor "cultura financiera".

Lo más previsible en primera instancia sería un Corralito, una Quita al ahorro, un Impuesto "especial" al Patrimonio (uno más...), etc. o un "mix" de todo ello, con la "mierda" que tienen por cerebro estos HdP... Al menos, esto parece ser que es lo que tienen pensado para los llamados PIGS...

Más tarde, y si diera un escenario semejante a la Gran Depresión, pues no sería extraño encontrarse con la Confiscación del Oro y es más, sería muy probable...

# Vidar: Lo que dices es válido para hoy, pero "mañana" no lo sé... Yo soy bastante "orweliano" y cada vez se está avanzando más hacia el control del individuo por parte de los Gobiernos. En lo personal, yo me habría desenvuelto mejor en los años 40 en Estados Unidos que ahora, pero vamos tampoco hoy tengo problemas, pero claro el "mañana" quién lo conoce...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Feb 2014)

¿Cuántos casos de confiscación de oro por parte del Gobierno a los ciudadanos han existido?

Yo creo más probable una quita como la que comenta marquen que se dediquen a ir casa por casa a buscar las onzas. ¿Se dio esto en América acaso? Uno debe ser precavido pero tampoco caer en la exageración.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Feb 2014)

Fernando, gracias por tus palabras, me alegra saber que aporto algo por aquí, la verdad es que a veces me sabe mal aprender tanto de vosotros y me hace creer que no correspondo como se debe.

Respecto a lo de irse, reitero que deberíais pensarlo dos veces, cuando el hambre aprieta todo mundo busca culpables y lo más socorrido en esos casos son los foráneos.

Tampoco hagáis caso a los cantos de sirena sobre que en otros países (especialmente del sur) se podrá llevar mejor la situación, eso se dice porque realmente con la que nos viene encima será muy difícil que vayan a peor (al menos mucho más difícil que aquí), pero tened en cuenta que allá viven su particular "guerra" día a día y ya están acostumbrados a pasar penurias, pero no indica que estén bien.

Lo que sí haría, es observarlos detenidamente y ver a que situaciones se enfrentan y cómo las resuelven, ya que en esos menesteres nos llevan una enorme ventaja y su timing es previo al nuestro.

Yo no me preocuparía por lo de la confiscación, si se llega a llevar a cabo una medida de esa magnitud, dudo mucho que el gobierno en funciones tenga los medios para ir de casa en casa a confiscar MPs, si se da el caso que en una "redada" te pillen con algo, es muy posible que se pueda sobornar a los funcionarios, ya que estarán muy mal pagados y tendrán sus necesidades.

De lo que sí me preocuparía es de algún chivato ó ladrón, esos sí que pueden hacer daño, por eso pienso que la discreción es parte primordial y necesaria para sortear ese obstáculo.

Saludos


----------



## nando551 (9 Feb 2014)

Yo creo que en caso de haber una confiscación estamos todos pensando que va a ser a precio "Comex", pero creo que sea más probable que la confiscación se pague a precio "PostComex". 
Podría ser un precio a dia de hoy muy bueno, pero seguramente en el momento en que se produzca, será bajo, sin duda alguna.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> ¿Cuántos casos de confiscación de oro por parte del Gobierno a los ciudadanos han existido?
> 
> Yo creo más probable una quita como la que comenta marquen que se dediquen a ir casa por casa a buscar las onzas. ¿Se dio esto en América acaso? Uno debe ser precavido pero tampoco caer en la exageración.



Hola, NIJAS: Pues, por haber ha habido un "huevo" y parte del otro... Otra cosa muy diferente es que la gente se haya informado al respecto, pero has de considerar que han existido desde "invitaciones" formales por parte de los Gobiernos o lo mismo, cuando durante una guerra o revolución, han sido sustituidos por los "nuevos", ya fueran "ocupantes" o no... Este es un tema en el que para estar informado hay que "profundizar".

Hombre, si algo "bueno" tengo es que suelo estar muy bien informado y, por otro lado, soy un estudioso del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión, de manera que por ahí es difícil encontrarme "fallas"...

Pues, NIJAS, esto es poco conocido, pero sí que los servicios secretos y policiales se dedicaron a perseguir la posesión del Oro en los EE.UU. Aunque tampoco se tuvieron que "esmerar" mucho o te crees que eran "baladí" las sanciones que se imponían: $10.000 a 10 años de cárcel, aunque te podían caer ambas... ¿Sabes lo qué eran $10.000 en esos tiempos?

El "resultado" lo dicen los números: De 1933 a 1939 entraron en la fundición 102 millones de monedas de Oro... ¿Te parece poco? ¿Hubo "disuasión" o no?


Además, en los Estados Unidos, hay muchas leyes antiguas que siguen vigentes y que permiten la Confiscación del Oro. Ahora mismo, recuerdo el caso sucedido en Sparks (Nevada) ¿1962?, donde se confiscó un "Gallo de Oro" de 206 Onzas Troy que era un objeto decorativo en un comedor dedicado al "pollo frito". Bien ese complejo creo que todavía existe y se llamaba entonces "Dick Graves Nugget Casino".

En fin, NIJAS, todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones", pero no desprecies los "tentáculos" del Poder y más cuando pasan por encima de la Justicia en determinadas circunstancias.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 22:09 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Fernando, gracias por tus palabras, me alegra saber que aporto algo por aquí, la verdad es que a veces me sabe mal aprender tanto de vosotros y me hace creer que no correspondo como se debe.
> 
> Respecto a lo de irse, reitero que deberíais pensarlo dos veces, cuando el hambre aprieta todo mundo busca culpables y lo más socorrido en esos casos son los foráneos.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: La verdad es que aportas y tú lo sabes... Otra cosa es que le concedas "importancia", pero es muy de agradecer que alguien debata con amplitud. En la vida todos estamos para "aportar" o debería ser así, quizás yo pueda hacerlo algo más por una simple cuestión de edad y formación, aparte de que he dedicado buena parte de mi vida a estudiar y que es lo que me gusta.

Mira, Refinanciado, tengo mucho mundo "corrido" y también tengo mucha familia y amigos viviendo y trabajando en países tan dispares como estos: Israel, Nepal, Reino Unido, Cuba, Brasil, Estados Unidos, etc., etc. Es decir, que elementos de información de "primera mano" no me faltan y, por tanto, cada vez tengo más claro que la Jubilación puede ser la que la pase fuera de este país. Aún quedan unos años y ya veremos. Mira, me gusta mucho mi tierra (Cataluña) y mí país (España), pero me parece que con los años habrá que tener un "aguante" que yo no creo que tenga, es más creo que se me puede ir la "olla" y entonces ya veríamos... porque para hacer las cosas sólo hace falta tener "huevos" y "medios"... Si encima te quedan dos "telediarios"...
Está claro, ¿No?

A mí, en lo personal, no me preocupa la Confiscación de los MPs, ya que eso -si se produce- podría tardar en llegar y tampoco es tan sencillo llevarlo a la práctica. Eso no quita para que uno intente "transmitir" sus conocimientos y si a alguien le sirven pues ya se ha cumplido con el "compromiso social" que uno quiera tener. Además, muy a las "malas", yo sé cómo evadirme o defender lo que es mío...

¿Chivatos, ladrones...? Estos son los "chacales" que producen los Gobiernos y son los realmente peligrosos, pues ese ha sido el "método práctico" para hacer efectivas las confiscaciones de todo tipo cuando han venido mal dadas. Eso es algo que hay que prevenir y ahí entran hasta la familia y los amigos.

Saludos cordiales.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 22:14 ----------




nando551 dijo:


> Yo creo que en caso de haber una confiscación estamos todos pensando que va a ser a precio "Comex", pero creo que sea más probable que la confiscación se pague a precio "PostComex".
> Podría ser un precio a dia de hoy muy bueno, pero seguramente en el momento en que se produzca, será bajo, sin duda alguna.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, nando551: Podrían perfectamente dar un buen "plus" porque saben que después ese dinero iba a quedar devaluado en poco tiempo. Ya pasó en el año 1933...

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Feb 2014)

Guau!!!!
Hace tiempo que no leía 4 hojas del foro tan interesantes y entretenidas.
Gracia a *Refinanciado, fernandojcg, atom ant, Nijas, Estudiante tesorero, trasgukoke, Nando551, oro y plata forever y Vidar*
Un autentico placer leer vuestros "pensamientos".
Os seguiré con atención a los entendidos y veteranos...:Aplauso::Aplauso:


Corregido, se me habia olvidado "el jefe" *vidar*


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Guau!!!!
> Hace tiempo que no leía 4 hojas del foro tan interesantes y entretenidas.
> Gracia a *Refinanciado, fernandojcg, atom ant, Nijas, Estudiante tesorero, trasgukoke, Nando551 y oro y plata forever*
> Un autentico placer leer vuestros "pensamientos".
> Os seguiré con atención a los entendidos y veteranos...:Aplauso::Aplauso:



Hola, amigo: Ya sé que ha sido un "lapsus", pero te has dejado un par de amigos que han sido esenciales para el debate: Vidar y EstudianteTesorero.

Y SI ha sido un debate muy interesante y creo que gratificante para todos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 23:12 ----------

Disculpa, pero leo de nuevo y observo que no te has dejado a EstudianteTesorero, pero bueno nos queda nuestro amigo Vidar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Guau!!!!
> Hace tiempo que no leía 4 hojas del foro tan interesantes y entretenidas.
> Gracia a *Refinanciado, fernandojcg, atom ant, Nijas, Estudiante tesorero, trasgukoke, Nando551 y oro y plata forever*
> Un autentico placer leer vuestros "pensamientos".
> Os seguiré con atención a los entendidos y veteranos...:Aplauso::Aplauso:



Te dejas al gran jefe vidar...nuestro lider, bueno uno de ellos


----------



## Vidar (9 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Te dejas al gran jefe vidar...nuestro lider, bueno uno de ellos



jajaja oro y plata forever, y yo que creía que era exagerado!! 

Yo encantado de dar mis opiniones y de ver las de todos los demás, soy uno más.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2014)

Interesante articulo...

- Â» Why The Next Global Crisis Will Be Unlike Any In The Last 200 Years Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## ramsés (10 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> si lo llegan a dejar que suba un poco más, o llega a cerrar por encima del 1270 en un mercado normal probablemente hubiese saltado mucho stop de cortos.
> 
> el discurrir de la batalla ante nuestros ojos
> 
> saludos



No entiendo mucho lo de saltar el stop de cortos, no tengo apenas conocimientos de economía :S, pero me parece que hoy, o más pronto que tarde, está por cerrar por encima de 1270


----------



## atom ant (10 Feb 2014)

Hola Ramsés, cuando el precio supera un nivel más o menos importante, generalmente hay un cierre de cortos o largos que retroalimenta la subida o bajada hasta la siguiente resistencia o soporte.
lo mismo que hay stops hacia abajo los hay hacia arriba.

1270-75 ... quizá, yo al menos de estar corto me lo pensaría.

Saludos



Edición: Veo que me acaba de cambiar la descripción de mi avatar, he pasado de "Multinik Premium" a "Baneable".

... en fin

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 13:57 ----------








si p.ej. la plata superase los 20,5, es muy probable que se vaya a los 22 porque bla blablá...

Lo que no sabemos es qué harán los anglosajonios, y aclaro que los anglosajonios son la hermandad que domina la puntita de la pirámide trófica, la élite de la élite, los reyes de la selva. Si es el dinero lo que mueve el mundo, ellos son los dueños.

chis-pom


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2014)

Ya somos muchos los que pensamos igual...

- www.rebelion.org/noticia.php?id=180627


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2014)

¡Ay! estos alemanes, su Oro y cuánta "falsedad"...

- www.gata.org/files/FedArthurBurnsOnGold-6-03-1975.pdf


----------



## Aro (10 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> No entiendo mucho lo de saltar el stop de cortos, no tengo apenas conocimientos de economía :S, pero me parece que hoy, o más pronto que tarde, está por cerrar por encima de 1270



Ahí lo veo similar yo:
Según mi sesudo análisis, 
objetivo a corto plazo -> 1297.


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Feb 2014)

Que sinvergüenzas. ..
Y encima lo de los contadores. ..


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2014)

Ésta es una interesante noticia desde el punto de vista geopolítico...

- China pone la mira en Crimea - Noticias - Economía - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Feb 2014)

Hola:
No soy tan entendido como muchos de por aqui, pero leyendo periodicos, foros y demas cada dia me da la sensacion de que algo se avecina y parece que va a ser gordo....

El PBOC vuelve a comprar 200 toneladas de oro sin comunicación oficial

El Bundesbank tardará seis años en recuperar 300 toneladas de oro

Las exportaciones de minas de oro de Burkina Faso se incrementarán


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2014)

Bueno, que algo "gordo" se avecina es lo que todos "intuimos", pero lo más "gordo" creo que aún está por llegar... De todas formas, si miramos para atrás, del año 2008 hasta ahora, como que han pasado muchas cosas "gordas", vamos que nuestro país está "irreconocible" y sus efectos a largo plazo están por ver, pero o se quita a esos GHDLGP que llevan las "riendas" del país o esto va a quedar como Los Monegros...

A nivel mundial, y desde el punto de vista geopolítico, también se han de ver muchas cosas, al igual que en lo económico-financiero y lamento ser bastante pesimista al respecto, pero bueno la "esperanza" es lo último que se ha de perder. Eso y ¡coño!, vamos a empezar a pensar de forma solidaria e intentar sacar al país a donde lo "conducen". Para eso, ya en las próximas elecciones europeas, se deben mirar aquellos proyectos electorales que ofrezcan cierto futuro, descartando de entrada a los partidos de la "alternancia", es decir PP/PSOE, y luego en las generales lo mismo, pero sobre todo "descabezando" a estos "pájaros" del PP...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2014)

En este articulo se comenta como la recuperación americana es "100% falsa"... Y la explicación que se da no puede ser más coherente: entra más dinero prestado que el que produce la economía "real". Bueno, los "vendedores de humo" que conforman nuestro Ejecutivo podrían leerlo y así empezar a cuestionarse esas mentiras que van propagando y que no se creen ellos ni "hartos de vino"...

- Robert Wiedemer: 100% Fake Economic Recovery | Greg Hunterâ€™s USAWatchdog


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> ¿Cuántos casos de confiscación de oro por parte del Gobierno a los ciudadanos han existido?
> 
> Yo creo más probable una quita como la que comenta marquen que se dediquen a ir casa por casa a buscar las onzas. ¿Se dio esto en América acaso? Uno debe ser precavido pero tampoco caer en la exageración.



En Europa es mas que improbable...en España incluso mas utopico.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 11:30 ----------




_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> No soy tan entendido como muchos de por aqui, pero leyendo periodicos, foros y demas cada dia me da la sensacion de que algo se avecina y parece que va a ser gordo....
> 
> El PBOC vuelve a comprar 200 toneladas de oro sin comunicación oficial
> ...



Que va...Gráfico del Dow muy similar al de 1928, justo antes del famoso crash de 1929 - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> En Europa es mas que improbable...en España incluso mas utopico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 11:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja... oro y plata forever: Europa es una gran "provincia" del "Imperio" y España una simple "comarca"... Dicho esto, lo que me importa son las leyes que van sacando los americanos para someter a su ciudadanía, ya que si es preciso ya vendrán aquí "exportadas" a través del FMI, BM, etc. 

¿A qué viene este comentario? Bueno, abramos el "Libro Gordo de..." y nos encontramos con un pasaje enterrado en la página 737, Sección 9006 de la Obama Care que habla de expandir el alcance del formulario IRS 1099.

Para que nos vayamos "enterando", desde el 1 de Enero de 2012, el Congreso americano ordenó de manera efectiva que todo el Oro, la Plata (¡ojo! a esto), otros Metales Preciosos (ya se "acuerdan" del Platino y Paladio) y otras transacciones se valorasen como máximo a $600 para que pudiesen declararse al Servicio de Ingresos Internos.

La pregunta a todo esto es muy clara: ¿Qué cojones tendrá que ver una ley sanitaria con que alguien compre artículos por valor de $600?

Y ya no sigo y así le podéis dar al "tarro"...


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... oro y plata forever: Europa es una gran "provincia" del "Imperio" y España una simple "comarca"... Dicho esto, lo que me importa son las leyes que van sacando los americanos para someter a su ciudadanía, ya que si es preciso ya vendrán aquí "exportadas" a través del FMI, BM, etc.
> 
> ¿A qué viene este comentario? Bueno, abramos el "Libro Gordo de..." y nos encontramos con un pasaje enterrado en la página 737, Sección 9006 de la Obama Care que habla de expandir el alcance del formulario IRS 1099.
> 
> ...




Hola fernandojcg siendo madmaxista como se imagina mas o menos los principales pasos hasta llegar a la quita de MP, yo me imagino lo siguiente:

1- Mas impuestos
2- Mas recortes presupuestarios
3- Despidos de funcionarios
4- Reducción de pensiones
5- Confiscaciones Bancarias (como Chipre)
6- Confiscación de MP

No lo pregunto porque sea madmaxista pero creo que debemos aprender a identificar los puntos que nos demuestran que se avecina el colapso si es que lo vamos a tener no se!!
Por otro lado con respecto a la confiscación de MP de donde sacaran la info de tenedores de MP, me imagino que por ley pedirán los datos a los que venden porque llegados a este punto la ley de protección de datos la usarán de papel higiénico, prohibirán la venta, como será????
Me ha gustado lo de comprar monedas raras y siempre comprando monedas del año anterior :Aplauso:


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Feb 2014)

Hola.. me imagino. . Que los clientes.. de establecimientos. . Por descontado...
¿luego?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2014)

Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, eso del "Madmaxismo" tiene diferentes conceptos y "escalas". Tenemos desde lo que nos vende Hollywood y las series televisivas de moda, pasando por auténticas situaciones desesperadas (por ejemplo, Siria...) o quienes ya lo viven a diario de "otro" modo y ésto último es lo que más me indigna en lo personal.

Evidentemente, también yo llevo unos años preparándome para lo "peor" y que está por "llegar", aunque podamos un "rebote" de aquí a pocos años...

Bueno, lo que tú apuntas es lo "lógico" en la cabeza de estos HdP y ya lo estamos viendo por aquí, ¿No? 

Mira, a ver si nos "enteramos" de una vez que todo gira últimamente alrededor de una puta frase y que es la de la "prima de riesgo" o dicho de otra manera: lo que importa hoy en día en un país es que éste pueda pagar los INTERESES, el principal ya se da por "perdido"... Y no solamente en España, sino que en casi todo el mundo... Es que es de "básica" de Economía.

Luego, con una Economía hecha una Mierda, pues para pagar esos intereses el Estado se va a ver obligado a aceptar todas aquellas "recetas" que le metan por todos los "agujeros": Mayor presión fiscal y reducción de los servicios públicos (Sanidad, Enseñanza, etc.), recortes en las pensiones y subsidios de desempleo. Por otro lado, tendrá el apoyo de la Patronal de las Multinacionales o qué coño es la CEOE y así seguiremos con los sueldos congelados o ya veremos si no acaban bajándolos por el "bien del empleo y del país"...

Por supuesto, aparte de perder Soberanía, estos HdP que dirigen el país seguirán vendiendo el país a "trocitos", es decir continuaremos con las Privatizaciones en el Sector Público... 

Y, por supuesto, si el Estado no "llega" para pagar los putos intereses de la Deuda, pues ya buscarán la "solución" robando a depositantes, ahorradores, etc. Bueno, ya lo han hecho con éxito con las Preferentes, Subordinadas, Cuotas Participativas, etc. Vamos, que de ahí ya han sacado un buen "pico" y como han visto que todo se ha reducido a protestas más o menos sonoras, pues seguramente veremos más de lo mismo...

La Ley de Protección de Datos está muy bien, pero antes primarán los intereses de Hacienda, ¿No te parece? En el tema de los MPs, yo no voy a caer en "ilegalidades", pero no sé a veces compro "salchichas" sin factura... O se me "olvida" pedirla.

Sobre el tema de las Confiscaciones se puede escribir largo y tendido, aparte de que tienen tantas formas de hacerlo... Yo lo que hago es aportar aquellos conocimientos que poseo y que, quizás, puedan ayudar a sortear problemas futuros que pudieran llegar...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Feb 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg siendo madmaxista como se imagina mas o menos los principales pasos hasta llegar a la quita de MP, yo me imagino lo siguiente:
> 
> 1- Mas impuestos
> 2- Mas recortes presupuestarios
> ...



Para mi la lista es mas que correcta, PERO el Puesto 5 al Puesto 3...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2014)

No, oro y plata forever, te equivocas y marquen2303 está muy acertado. Dejo un enlace que "clarifica" mucho este tema y espera que todavía no hemos visto "todo"...

- Interstitial - Noticia

Ya es un poco viejo, de mediados del pasado año, pero mira donde dice "... reducción de 26.200 millones de euros de gasto público y 375.000 empleos públicos". De entonces a aquí, pues no veas lo que habrá avanzado la "guadaña" de estos HdP...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, oro y plata forever, te equivocas y marquen2303 está muy acertado. Dejo un enlace que "clarifica" mucho este tema y espera que todavía no hemos visto "todo"...
> 
> - Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora si, a medio-largo plazo eso se revertira, habra quitas...

Las claves de futuros rescates bancarios: ¿Qué pasará con mi depósito? | mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Feb 2014)

En la lista no he puesto:
1- Default o devaluación de un país mínimamente importante con el contagio a otros, cuando sucedió lo de Grecia me imagine lo peor.
2- Guerra en donde las principales potencias lucharan lejos de sus fronteras, Siria, Irán?


----------



## joalan (12 Feb 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Por otro lado con respecto a la confiscación de MP de donde sacaran la info de tenedores de MP, me imagino que por ley pedirán los datos a los que venden porque llegados a este punto la ley de protección de datos la usarán de papel higiénico, prohibirán la venta, como será????



Supongo que no les hará falta ir buscando MP casa por casa. Con controlar los canales de compra-venta, ya adelantan mucho. De poco servirá tener MP si no eres capaz de venderlos sin dejar rastro, y para muchos eso puede resultar difícil en según qué contextos.


----------



## Vidar (12 Feb 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg siendo madmaxista como se imagina mas o menos los principales pasos hasta llegar a la quita de MP, yo me imagino lo siguiente:
> 
> 1- Mas impuestos
> 2- Mas recortes presupuestarios
> ...



Con las cuatro primeras hay que contar mientras se consiga colocar deuda y pagar la anterior por que es deficitario, el país recauda menos en impuestos de lo que gasta.

Si en algún momento se rompe la financiación estas 4 primeras se agravarán hasta extremos insospechables al no tener financiación para gastar más que se ingresa lo puede provocar la quiebra de bancos, y como promete la UE, se aplicaría la 5.

La 6 sería una medida desesperada, cuando el país estuviera en la absoluta ruina y no recaudarían tampoco mucho. Podrían hacer esto como podrían obligar a donar sangre para venderla en el extranjero, serían medidas muy desesperadas.

.


----------



## fff (12 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> La 6 sería una medida desesperada, cuando el país estuviera en la absoluta ruina y no recaudarían tampoco mucho. Podrían hacer esto como podrían obligar a donar sangre para venderla en el extranjero, serían medidas muy desesperadas.
> .



La 6 es una medida 'de guerra'. Y en caso de guerra prepárate a morir...

Además que acabar de expoliar a 4 gatos en España... quien lo va a hacer? 
Sólo los ladrones.

Vete a expropiar a los mayores adoradores del metal en España... los gitanos, que tienen muy claro lo que vale...


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Feb 2014)

Yo creo que en el caso de la 6 se podría dar bien como dice Vidar en guerra o por default del país que en el caso de España primero se saldría del euro y se devaluaría la nueva moneda pero aún así lo veo difícil, aunque ya he perdido capacidad de asombro para estas cosas.
Por eso como dice Fernando monedas raras y a poder ser mínimo del año anterior.


----------



## Morsa (12 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Vete a expropiar a los mayores adoradores del metal en España... los gitanos, que tienen muy claro lo que vale...



Eso me gustaría verlo de veras por dos motivos:

Tendríamos portadas internacionales de Persecución racial, nuevo holocausto, blablabla, y las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado saldrían a tiros o se negarían a intervenir.

Está claro que para meterle mano al oro de los gitanos tendrían que echarle muchos huevos.


----------



## Vidar (12 Feb 2014)

Morsa dijo:


> Eso me gustaría verlo de veras por dos motivos:
> 
> Tendríamos portadas internacionales de Persecución racial, nuevo holocausto, blablabla, y las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado saldrían a tiros o se negarían a intervenir.
> 
> Está claro que para meterle mano al oro de los gitanos tendrían que echarle muchos huevos.



Golpe a «Los Gordos» el clan de clanes - La Razón digital


> Entre los ocho kilos en joyas de oro incautadas...



Los clanes de Son Banya extendieron la venta de droga a la Part Forana - Diario de Mallorca


> También confiscaron 43 piezas de joyerías de oro fabricadas a partir de oro fundido.
> Encontrados 7,5 kilos de joyas escondidas bajo la caseta de un perro.



El oro, el bien más preciado para un gitano - T08xP25: Vendo oro - Ver vídeo online CALLEJEROS

.


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Feb 2014)

Estoooo...mmmm....con todo el respeto y con animo de ayudar: ¿Podemos volver al tema del precio del oro?
: )


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Feb 2014)

joalan dijo:


> Supongo que no les hará falta ir buscando MP casa por casa. Con controlar los canales de compra-venta, ya adelantan mucho. De poco servirá tener MP si no eres capaz de venderlos sin dejar rastro, y para muchos eso puede resultar difícil en según qué contextos.



La cuestión es que "los que mandan" también tienen sus "trapos sucios", es decir, ellos mismos tienen MPs y "cosas" con las que pueden salvarse; incluso creo que los tienen mucho antes de que la mayoría de nosotros se dieran cuenta, recuerda las ventas que han hecho los bancos centrales (p.e. la de España en 2006), sabemos quien vende, pero no exactamente quien compra.

Con esto quiero decir que ellos mismos crearán "agujeros" en los cuales se pueda negociar con los MPs; tienes razón en que podrán controlar los canales compra-venta, pero será más bien para controlar los beneficios (quizás tengan monopolio o cobren un "derecho de pernada" alto a las tiendas).

Analiza lo que está sucediendo en Argentina, verás que gran parte del negocios del "Dólar Blue" se lo llevan los mismos políticos, consiguen dólares a un precio bajo (a costa de las reservas argentinas) y lo revenden en el mercado negro ganando altos beneficios. No me extrañaría nada que controlen la fluctuación de la negociación del dólar en Argentina; pero ya sabemos como acabará esa historia al terminarse sus reservas.

Y bueno, pasando a otro punto, me chocó ver en este medio esta "predicción":

*Nueve factores que cambiarán al mundo en 16 años*

CIUDAD DE MÉXICO.- Según la firma KPMG, en 16 años los gobiernos de todo el mundo tendrán que hacer frente a nueve factores cruciales que modificarán su desarrollo social, político y económico:

*1. DEMOGRAFÍA*
Una población con esperanza de vida más alta y la disminución de la tasa de natalidad representan un reto para la solvencia de los sistemas de seguridad social y salud.

Vamos, que no habrá prestaciones sociales gratis en ninguna parte del mundo


*2. EMPODERAMIENTO DEL INDIVIDUO*
Los avances en la educación, salud y tecnología, aunados al crecimiento de la clase media, empoderan a los individuos, lo que conduce a una mayor vigilancia de los gobiernos.

Aquí nos avisan que el gran hermano estará vigilando a todas horas y habrá luz verde para someter al individuo.


*3. ACCESO A LA TECNOLOGÍA*
Una nueva ola de avances en Tecnologías de la Información está creando nuevas oportunidades y tendrá implicaciones en negocios y economías mundiales.

¿Y eso sin recursos cómo se masca?


*4. INTERCONEXIÓN ECONÓMICA*
Este tema continuará con mayores niveles de intercambio comercial y flujos de capital, lo que genera la oportunidad de ayudar a sacar de la pobreza a cientos de millones de personas.

¿Y eso sin recursos cómo se masca?


*5. DEUDA PÚBLICA*
Un obstáculo para las opciones de política económica y fiscal para 2030. Si no se aborda, dañará la capacidad del gobierno para responder a los desafíos socioeconómicos.

Justificado el fin de las prestaciones sociales y vivir para pagar intereses de deuda


*6. CAMBIO DEL PODER ECONÓMICO*
Las naciones emergentes están cobrando un papel fundamental en la economía global a partir del incremento de la clase media. Hay un reequilibrio de poder en el orden mundial.

¿Nuevo Orden Mundial?

*7. CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO*
El alza de las emisiones de gas invernadero, causa del cambio climático, genera una compleja mezcla de cambios impredecibles en el ambiente que deben atenderse.

Creo que con la escasez que se viene encima, esto será lo único con altas probabilidades de cambiar a mejor, ya que, habrá menos consumo y el planeta podrá recuperarse un poco.

*8. ESCASEZ DE RECURSOS NATURALES*
Para 2030, el crecimiento demográfico global generará una enorme tensión en torno al suministro recursos naturales, incluyendo agua, alimentos, tierra fértil y energía.

Este punto contradice al 3 y al 4 de este artículo y nos da una visión de la realidad que nos espera.


*9. URBANIZACIÓN*
Casi dos tercios de la población mundial residirá en ciudades para 2030. La urbanización crea importantes oportunidades para el desarrollo socioeconómico y un estilo de vida sostenible.

Si miramos las mega-ciudades, nos damos cuenta de que mientras más grandes son, peor se vive y más frágiles son, de vida sotenible nada


Me parece que aquí admiten la que se nos viene encima, pero disfrazan las consecuencias reales de lo que escriben, incluso quieren hacer creer que algunos se beneficiarán por la nueva situación, no obstante, 16 años me parece un plazo bastante largo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 21:37 ----------




Tiogelito dijo:


> Estoooo...mmmm....con todo el respeto y con animo de ayudar: ¿Podemos volver al tema del precio del oro?
> : )



El precio del oro actualmente esta a:

Compra 1.291,60USD Venta: 1.292,60USD

Quedo a la espera de su valiosa ayuda y grandes aportaciones...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vaya, me he perdido el debate que habéis seguido y que me ha parecido muy interesante. Es bueno debatir, aportando conocimientos y argumentos, aparte de intentar en lo posible guardar las "formas".

# Refinanciado: Muy bueno el enlace que proporcionas. Lástima que ahora no tengo tiempo para "diseccionarlo", pero el principal problema lo veo en el tiempo: 16 años son mucho tiempo y más con lo que está pasando en los últimos y la "rapidez" que llevan los acontecimientos... Por ese motivo son muy discutibles la mayor parte de los puntos y, de todas formas, ya lo has hecho tú y, en general, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que apuntas.

# marquen2023: Yo ya hace tiempo que no me sorprende nada y si supieras lo "vivido" que estoy... Bien, un "default", una salida del Euro y una devaluación brutal de la nueva "peseta", ya sean por separado o todas juntas, pues como que no es "imposible" y tienen cierta probablidad de producirse, vamos que no hace tanto que se hablaba de "rescatar" a España, aunque lo han hecho de "puertas adentro"... Por cierto, hace poco he estado leyendo la posibilidad de un "default" en Ucrania y éstos quieren entrar en el Euro/UE...

Vamos a ver, marquen2023, una guerra entre las actuales potencias ya hace tiempo que se desarrolla en otras tierras, sino que han sido las guerras de Irak y Libia... Luego, todavía tenemos "vigentes" los conflictos de Afganistán y Siria. Bien, cuando alguna de las potencias quiera imponerse a la otra, la guerra se llevará a sus propios territorios nacionales y las de sus aliados directos. En el pasado ha sido así y las guerras siempre han seguido una evolución parecida y más si se ha tratado de grandes conflictos.

# fff: Efectivamente, la Confiscación de los MPs, especialmente el Oro, podría producirse en una situación de "guerra" o semejante, ya fuera una Hiperinflación descontrolada o cualquier otro acontecimiento con connotaciones parecidas. Por tanto, "imposible" no es...

# Tiogelito: No le sepa mal, pero en este hilo hablamos del Oro, pero sobre todo de temas que pueden influir o no, pero que aquí nos interesan, ya sea de Geopolítica, Economía, Socio-políticos, etc., etc. Hay un Hilo Oficial del Oro donde solemos participar muchos de los que por aquí andamos, pero allí escribe gente bastante enterada en relación al Oro.

Este hilo, por si lo desconoce, comenzó digamos como anti-Oro, pero varios conforeros le hemos dado la "vuelta a la tortilla", pero desde otra óptica y defendemos nuestros postulados "metaleros", aunque yo diría que es un hilo más para el debate sobre los temas que se proponen, que para comentar casi exclusivamente la evolución del precio del Oro, aparte de que los últimos meses andamos muy "aburridos" respecto a su precio. Ahora parece que se está animando y veremos lo que le "dejan"...

Saludos a todos.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 23:36 ----------

¡Uy! cómo se está poniendo el "patio"...

- Los bancos austr?acos abandonan el plan para liquidar el Hypo Alpe-Adria. larioja.com


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2014)

Un "logro" más de la Administración Obama...

- Administración Obama, la más agresiva con la prensa en la historia de EEUU - Noticias - Sociedad - La Voz de Rusia


----------



## Morsa (13 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Golpe a «Los Gordos» el clan de clanes - La Razón digital
> 
> 
> Los clanes de Son Banya extendieron la venta de droga a la Part Forana - Diario de Mallorca
> ...



A lo que me refería no es a que se incautara el oro a unos delincuentes que se les ha detenido por tráfico de drogas, en ese caso se entiende que vayan a por ellos y la confiscación es un "efecto colateral"

Me refería al hecho de ir casa por casa sin argumentar otro particular delante de nuestros amigos gitanos que el "Tener oro es delito y necesitamos que nos lo entreguen":rolleye: 

Ese hecho sería mucho más criminalizable, amén de significar el inicio de una ensalada de tiros en casa del gitano "más honrado" que usted pueda conocer. 

No creo que tuvieran cojones para eso, ya que para incautar unas tristes onzas tendrían que hacer unos despliegues de efectivos que ni para los juegos olímpicos. Y si a los castuzos de turno se les ocurriera la genial idea, los mandos de las FCSE probablemente intentarían convencerles de "lo inapropiado de tal acción"

En cualquier caso, no pretendía desviar el tema, aunque he de reconocer que la imagen mental de la confiscación y el follón que se montaría, me arrancó una sonrisa 

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, a los que leemos más que escribimos nos arreglan el día!


----------



## Vidar (13 Feb 2014)

Morsa dijo:


> A lo que me refería no es a que se incautara el oro a unos delincuentes que se les ha detenido por tráfico de drogas, en ese caso se entiende que vayan a por ellos y la confiscación es un "efecto colateral"
> 
> Me refería al hecho de ir casa por casa sin argumentar otro particular delante de nuestros amigos gitanos que el "Tener oro es delito y necesitamos que nos lo entreguen":rolleye:
> 
> ...



si, sabía a que te referías en un principio, los enlaces son para complementar mostrando el mucho oro que tienen los gitanos y lo que se les ha confiscado en operaciones concretas.

.


----------



## atom ant (13 Feb 2014)

1300...parece que al final podemos irnos al 1350 : ), lo veo alegre.

aiss la platita que flojilla anda, 20,5$ nivel importante


----------



## atom ant (13 Feb 2014)

Argumento alcista, gráfico de ayer


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2014)

Interesante articulo sobre la "sangría" de las divisas emergentes...

- Emerging-Market Shakeout Putting Reserves Into Focus: Currencies - Bloomberg


----------



## ramsés (13 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> 1300...parece que al final podemos irnos al 1350 : ), lo veo alegre.
> 
> aiss la platita que flojilla anda, 20,5$ nivel importante



¿Puede ser el 1.300$ un soporte inferior?
Parece que ganas tiene.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Feb 2014)

Buenas, este hilo ya pasa de las 300 paginas,

Creo que para evitar fallos en el mismo, lo mejor será abrir la segunda parte.

Propongo a Fernando para que nos haga el honor de abrirlo (y busque un nombre adecuado y quizás con coletilla graciosa como los del Ibex)

Espero vuestra opinión.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas, este hilo ya pasa de las 300 paginas,
> 
> Creo que para evitar fallos en el mismo, lo mejor será abrir la segunda parte.
> 
> ...



Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, a mí el titulo del hilo ya me gusta tal cual... En el mismo los "metaleros" nos expresamos, pero no ignorando la "realidad" que nos rodea y en sus numerosas vertientes, que no todo lo que reluce es Oro...

Si te parece bien, puedes abrirlo como "Evolución del precio del Oro II"

Piensa que este hilo es muy seguido en el foro, así que no creo interesante cambiarle el titulo y que para mí es lo de menos... Al menos, le hemos dado un particular "sello" y que nos "diferencia"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Feb 2014)

Me parece bien, tienes razón que así será más fácil encontrar la continuación de éste.

Por mí parte como queráis, lo importante es seguir adelante.

Saludos


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Feb 2014)

El ultimo post podria ser el enlace a :no: *"Evolución del precio del Oro II"* :baba:


----------



## atom ant (14 Feb 2014)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Puede ser el 1.300$ un soporte inferior?
> Parece que ganas tiene.



Buenos días.
sip, 1300 y 20,5$ respectivamente

la platita parece que ha perforado limpiamente y a estas horas anda entre el 20,7-20,8

el oro también parece que se estabiliza por encima del 1300$

stops claros y en principio todo pinta verde... veamos cómo termina la semana

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2014)

Bueno, amigos, parece que ya va siendo momento de abrir "Evolución del precio del Oro II" y allí os vamos a esperar a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## DenariusGold (14 Feb 2014)

*Por fin hay movimiento !! 1300$++ y el HUI..*

Bullish pattern... Multi-year falling wedge.... Parece que salimos, por fin... ;-)







Saludos, MG


----------



## Nirekeyaki (14 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, amigos, parece que ya va siendo momento de abrir "Evolución del precio del Oro II" y allí os vamos a esperar a todos.
> 
> Saludos.



Cito y dejo el enlace al otro hilo:

*"Evolución del precio del Oro II":* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

Nirekeyaki dijo:


> Cito y dejo el enlace al otro hilo:
> 
> *"Evolución del precio del Oro II":* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html



Se solicita chincheta

Saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Feb 2014)

Lo mejor es mantener el titulo y poner delante SINCE ..


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Feb 2014)

Continuamos en:

Evolución del precio del Oro II


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (23 Feb 2014)

*.*

Aqui puede verse como utilizan los medios usan estas Las 10 estrategias de manipulación mediática, para hacer y deshacer como mas les conviene la opinion de la población.
Las 10 estrategias de manipulación mediática - MBC Times


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Feb 2014)

Juan Andrés Ponce dijo:


> Aqui puede verse como utilizan los medios usan estas Las 10 estrategias de manipulación mediática, para hacer y deshacer como mas les conviene la opinion de la población.
> Las 10 estrategias de manipulación mediática - MBC Times



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (27 Feb 2014)

*..............*

Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 - MBC Times


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Mar 2014)

No si donde no hay... no se puede sacar
será ...... el pobre...
saludos


seguimos en...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## RVR60 (31 Mar 2014)

Falsificadores de oro | Cae una banda de estafadores en Gipuzkoa | Sociedad | EiTB


----------



## trasgukoke (31 Mar 2014)

Gracias pero nos hemos mudado..

Seguimos en...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Jun 2014)

vende humo..
ya te dejé un mensaje en compra venta.. de metales..
compañero... no por mucho repetir tu post.. van a picar más..

¿Cómo decian antes...??
¿baneo y lefazo?...


----------



## ppsoefobico (6 Sep 2014)

Kangaroo de oro de una tonelada.

[youtube]-PzQZaw41uc[/youtube]









The first Australian Kangaroo gold coin issued by The Perth Mint in 1989 featured an iconic bounding Red Kangaroo. Designed by Dr Stuart Devlin AO CMG, goldsmith and jeweller to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, this classic creation has since been featured on the kilo release each year in the highly sought-after bullion series.

To commemorate the 25th anniversary since this iconic design was first issued on an Australian legal tender coin, The Perth Mint is pleased to present a limited edition tribute coin replicating the original artistry.

The release of the 2014 1oz Gold Bullion Tribute Coin coincides with the One Tonne Coin embarking on a road show to some of Europe's most famous cities early in the New Year.


----------



## trasgukoke (7 Sep 2014)

Gracias pero nos hemos mudado..

Seguimos en...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

La subida de tipos en EEUU podría ser mucho más rápida de lo que los inversores calculan - elEconomista.es La subida de tipos en EEUU podría ser mucho más rápida de lo que los inversores calculan - elEconomista.es

Lo que le faltaba al oro, como pase esto estonces si que se va a la mierda.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2014)

Antes de que eso suceda se irán a la MIERDA otros y otras cosas... En fin, no creo que ninguno de los de "ahora" lo veamos...


----------



## racional (25 Sep 2014)

El oro esta bajo para años o decadas, no veo un escenario cercano en el que se den las condiciones para que suba.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2014)

¿Y del precio futuro del atún sabemos algo?


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Sep 2014)

racional dijo:


> El oro esta bajo para años o decadas, no veo un escenario cercano en el que se den las condiciones para que suba.



Que Dios le conserve a Vd. el pelo¡¡¡

Hablamos tras el próximo tambaleo de la torre de babel bursátil este otoño...

Parece mentira que aún haya gente que no se de cuenta de lo cobarde que es el dinero...


----------



## atom ant (2 Oct 2014)

Evolución del precio del Oro II


----------



## nekcab (29 Nov 2014)

putabolsa:

Curiosamente 1124€ a unas horas fuera del mercado. Esos días, en horario bursátil no llegó ni a 950€. Y actualmente, por debajo de 930...

Se lo pasan bomba cuando papá y mamá no están en casa...


----------



## eluzo (10 Dic 2014)

si se produce una llamarada solar que fria todos los circuitos intgrados los amos del mundo serán aquellos con oro físico


----------



## japiluser (18 Ene 2015)

Hay un hilo en burbuja que hace referencia a un posible desacople de la corona danesa del euro....tela!
Si se da bienaventurados los que tengan bolsa danesa ( que como en el caso de CHF....no es mi caso).
Nos esperán curiosos tiempos y lo grave es que va a ser dificil hacerles frente.
buen día y buena suerte!


----------



## JM-PA (3 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dESTwGPs-Uo


----------



## Tons (3 Feb 2015)

QUE H...P... TIRANDO UNA ONZA DE ORO AL SUELO!!!!!!!:8::8::8: :XX:

Lo peor lo del estudiante (por llamarle algo) quedarse con un billete de 5 euros y no con la onza pa´matarlo::

Que sepas que este hilo esta muerto (demasiadas paginas da problemas) tienes que escribir en el II

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii-539.html

Un saludo.


----------



## JM-PA (3 Feb 2015)

Gracias Tons, lo enlazo allí


----------



## pbunda (6 Feb 2015)

Hola alguien me podría ayudar con respecto al comprar un EA(ExpertAdvisor) de gold porque temo que gane este EA como he visto pero el oro baje y mi rentabilidad no sea la misma.


----------



## chema1970 (7 Feb 2015)

De donde eres pbunda?


----------



## pbunda (9 Feb 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> De donde eres pbunda?



Ahora resido en Estados Unidos y pienso comprar este EA pues no se si es seguro pero si tienes sugerencias, bienvenido sea.

eagold System by merzischellgold | Myfxbook

Saludos!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Mar 2015)

Ahora es mal momento para invertir en oro. Su precio sigue muy, pero que muy _burbujeado_.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 12:06 ----------




eluzo dijo:


> si se produce una llamarada solar que fria todos los circuitos intgrados los amos del mundo serán aquellos con oro físico



¿Así fue cómo te engañaron para venderte oro por dos o tres veces por encima de su valor real? ::

¿Has oído hablar de los cinturones de Van Allen?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2015)

"La cibercomunidad naciente encuentra refugio en la realidad virtual, mientras las ciudades tienden a convertirse en inmensos desiertos llenos de gente, donde cada cual vela por su santo y está cada cual metido en su propia burbuja." Eduardo Galeano.

Saludos.


----------



## OvEr0n (7 Abr 2015)

eluzo dijo:


> si se produce una llamarada solar que fria todos los circuitos intgrados los amos del mundo serán aquellos con oro físico



En ese escenario lo unico con valor real serian armas y munición.


----------



## Morsa (14 Abr 2015)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> El oro bajando, la joyera Pandora subiendo con fuerza desde hace un par de meses, impresionante los beneficios esperados para el primer trimestre, los del 2014 batieron expectativas en un aumento del 35%.
> 
> Grafico cotización PANDORA
> 
> https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=PNDORA.CO&t=2y&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=




Me encantan todos tus comentarios, eres un nuncabajista bursátil del copón. Todos los valores que comentas son oro líquido! Me encantaría ser tan optimista como tú, aunque me temo que si los 90 posts x 20 c solo son 18 €.


----------



## El Señor Don Gato (3 May 2015)

Hola a todos, un novato por aquí. 

A modo de curiosidad y desde el más absoluto desconocimiento, ¿dónde compráis el oro y la plata? ¿Váis al banco y decís que queréis invertir en materias primas o cómo funciona?


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (3 May 2015)

Don Gato:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/showthread.php?t=274956
Ahí hay foreros fiables que ofrecen piezas en condiciones atractivas.

Y también está la joyería Andorrano, de Cornellá, especializada en metales preciosos, seria, y con precios muy ajustados.


----------



## racional (21 Jul 2015)

El Señor Don Gato dijo:


> Hola a todos, un novato por aquí.
> 
> A modo de curiosidad y desde el más absoluto desconocimiento, ¿dónde compráis el oro y la plata? ¿Váis al banco y decís que queréis invertir en materias primas o cómo funciona?



Oro y plata solo compra lo que puedas tocar, nada de bancos.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jul 2015)

Será por hilos de la evolución del oro, por qué no se cierra este?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2015)

Y porqué habría que hacerlo... Aquí hay mucha información interesante e imagino que si tiene visitas será por algo. Y si a alguno no le gusta, con no entrar todo solucionado...


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y porqué habría que hacerlo... Aquí hay mucha información interesante e imagino que si tiene visitas será por algo. Y si a alguno no le gusta, con no entrar todo solucionado...



Se puede cerrar y en el último mensaje poner aquello de "continuamos en el volumen II" y mucha gente que entra nueva en el foro puede seguir toda la saga. Bueno, es una idea.


----------



## racional (2 Oct 2015)

Otro de los grandes errores de este foro ha sido pensar que la crisis haria que el oro subiera, porque se usaria como refugio. Pero la gente normal no ve el oro como refugio, lo ve como un lujo, para hacer joyas. Si hay crisis la genter recorta gastos, y donde recortara mas? pues en los lujos, asi que comprar oro para la mayoria de gente en tiempo de crisis es algo que no tiene sentido, lo que haria que baje la demanda. Y si encima hay deflación ya no te digo, otra razón mas para que el oro baje.


----------



## sierramadre (2 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Otro de los grandes errores de este foro ha sido pensar que la crisis haria que el oro subiera, porque se usaria como refugio. Pero la gente normal no ve el oro como refugio, lo ve como un lujo, para hacer joyas. Si hay crisis la genter recorta gastos, y donde recortara mas? pues en los lujos, asi que comprar oro para la mayoria de gente en tiempo de crisis es algo que no tiene sentido, lo que haria que baje la demanda. Y si encima hay deflación ya no te digo, otra razón mas para que el oro baje.



El error está en pensar que el oro sube o baja, yo de vez en cuando voy a visitar al mio y le aseguro que no se mueve ni para arriba ni para abajo.

El oro se compra con la esperanza de que si algun dia te hace falta comprar algo con el puedas comprarlo con la misma cantidad de oro que haria falta hoy.

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (2 Oct 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> El error está en pensar que el oro sube o baja, yo de vez en cuando voy a visitar al mio y le aseguro que no se mueve ni para arriba ni para abajo.
> 
> El oro se compra con la esperanza de que si algun dia te hace falta comprar algo con el puedas comprarlo con la misma cantidad de oro que haria falta hoy.
> 
> Un saludo.



No te esfuerzes, ni lo ha entendido nunca, ni ha hecho por entenderlo y posiblemente nunca lo entenderá.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2015)

Bueno, quizás, si algún día le hace "falta"... se acuerde de la "reliquia bárbara". El "problema" es que a lo mejor ni tiene ni puede adquirirlo en ese momento.

Saludos.


----------



## semperffidelis (6 Oct 2015)

Hola amigos.
Busco recomendación: ¿Sitio donde comprar onzas de oro?
¿Vale la pena en un lugar de venta físico o hay en internet sitios de fiar? ¿ Cuáles ? ¿ Dónde ?
Soy de Valencia.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## racional (13 Oct 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> El Oro es un producto financiero de inversión, bien fisico o través de instrumento derivado de mercado de valores.
> 
> 
> No hay deflación posible cuando los emisores de dinero están creando de la nada billones de nueva moneda que se esta empatanando en los Bancos y en los Bonos, la situación es de estanflación contenida.



Pues no, ya no es un producto financiero, ahora es un SEGURO.

Y el dinero creado de la nada da igual porque no sale de los bancos.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2015 at 03:45 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> El error está en pensar que el oro sube o baja, yo de vez en cuando voy a visitar al mio y le aseguro que no se mueve ni para arriba ni para abajo.
> 
> El oro se compra con la esperanza de que si algun dia te hace falta comprar algo con el puedas comprarlo con la misma cantidad de oro que haria falta hoy.
> 
> Un saludo.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso echa por tierra la mayoria de las ideas de la gente de este hilo, que han comprado oro con la intencion de venderlo en el futuro (cercano) y obtener plusvalias como si de la bolsa se tratara. No creo que ni el 2% de los que aqui escriban lo hayan comprado con la intecion de quedarselo para siempre. Y ahora mismo quien los ha comprado va tener que quedarselos para muchos años, puede que decadas. Si hubieran dicho desde el primer momento a los que querian comprar oro: mira, esto no es un producto de inversion, es un seguro, no esta pensado como vehiculo de inversion, y además los precios pueden quedar durante años por debajo del precio que compraste, pero da igual porque no se compra para especular. La mayoria se hubiera echado atrás. Pero no es eso lo que aconsejan, lo que dicen es que hay que comprarlo "porque va subir mucho".


----------



## sierramadre (13 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Pues no, ya no es un producto financiero, ahora es un SEGURO.
> 
> Y el dinero creado de la nada da igual porque no sale de los bancos.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con usted, nadie sabe a ciencia cierta que bien puede subir o bajar mas, si asi fuera este juego no existiria, si bien es cierto que con determinados activos se puede ganar mucho en poco tiempo tambien es cierto que se puede perder todo en ese mismo tiempo.

El oro es otro rollo, es convertir poder adquisitivo en metal en lugar de tenerlo en papeles por desconfianza en el sistema básicamente.

Todo lo demas son cuentos de lechera.

Un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> *Si hubieran dicho desde el primer momento a los que querian comprar oro: mira, esto no es un producto de inversion, es un seguro*, no esta pensado como vehiculo de inversion, y además los precios pueden quedar durante años por debajo del precio que compraste, pero da igual porque no se compra para especular. La mayoria se hubiera echado atrás. Pero no es eso lo que aconsejan, lo que dicen es que hay que comprarlo "porque va subir mucho".



Párrafos como este me hacen dudar entre si tienes limitaciones intelectuales o simplemente eres un "guason" provocador, a.k.a. troll. En este hilo han habido cientos de posts en los que se discutía la idea de "oro como seguro" por parte de los anti-oro precisamente para desacreditar la afirmación "orera" que por repetida era casi un cliché "el oro es un seguro". Por lo que la primera frase de tu párrafo es simplemente ridícula.


----------



## racional (11 Nov 2015)

Iros preparandoos mentalmente para ver el oro a menos de $1000. No se sabe durante cuanto tiempo, pero es un proceso necesario que como poco seran meses, o años hasta que el sistema de fijacion cambie.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

¿Y cuál es el "problema"? Dedíquese a regar su tiesto, que del nuestro ya nos ocupamos nosotros... Por cierto, el Oro a $1000 sería una "buena" noticia si también acompañará el par EUR/USD. En fin, esto es como en todo, si te gusta el "producto" lo compras y sino a otra cosa... Sencillo de "entender", pero muy "complejo" para Vd.


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Iros preparandoos mentalmente para ver el oro a menos de $1000. No se sabe durante cuanto tiempo, pero es un proceso necesario que como poco seran meses, o años hasta que el sistema de fijacion cambie.



Ok, gracias por el aviso, ire preparando otra buena remesa de papelitos de colores para cambiar por metales, cuanto mas baje, mas metal me daran por los mismos papelitos, asi que... alegria pa mi body


----------



## ernandez (28 Nov 2015)

En el último tiempo, el oro es muy inestable y yo muy rara vez abro por él de acuerdo


----------



## Sacaroso (28 Nov 2015)

ernandez dijo:


> En el último tiempo, el oro es muy inestable y yo muy rara vez abro por él de acuerdo



Que traducido quiere decir... ienso:


----------



## FriXion (30 Dic 2015)

El que compró oro en el 2008 claro que lo hizo como inversión, se predecía que con la crisis el precio subiría, y así lo hizo. Pero desde luego no durante la crisis, y no se ha podido nunca considerar como una verdadera inversión.


----------



## racional (31 Dic 2015)

El que compro oro porque habia crisis no cayo en la cuenta de que no todas las crisis son iguales y no todas afectan al oro de igual manera, el oro solo sirve para crisis inflacionarias, no deflacionarias como la que tenemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2015)

Yo lo que sé es que tras las Crisis del 2000 y 2008 el Oro tuvo una evolución muy POSITIVA... Y respecto a la que ahora parece que se va a presentar, pues cuando pase -si pasa...- ya tendremos tiempo de analizar lo que haya hecho el Oro.


----------



## racional (2 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que tras las Crisis del 2000 y 2008 el Oro tuvo una evolución muy POSITIVA... Y respecto a la que ahora parece que se va a presentar, pues cuando pase -si pasa...- ya tendremos tiempo de analizar lo que haya hecho el Oro.



Esos fueron los años del crecimiento economico y el crédito, todo iba parriba, la vivienda, el oro, el petroleo, ahora estamos experimentando el ciclo contrario, que seguramente dure hasta 2024 y en estos años las materias primas iran para abajo y el dolar se fortalezera debido al desapalancamiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

¿Que los años que siguieron a las RECESIONES del 2000 y 2008 fueron años de "crecimiento"? Vd. NO sabe lo que está diciendo...


----------



## racional (2 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Que los años que siguieron a las RECESIONES del 2000 y 2008 fueron años de "crecimiento"? Vd. NO sabe lo que está diciendo...



del 2000 al 2008 si


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Mantengo lo dicho: Vd. NO tiene NI idea de lo que dice... Ejemplos: Burbuja Internet (Septiembre 2000), Crisis Turca (Enero 2001), Crisis Argentina, quiebra de Enron (Diciembre 2001), quiebra de Worldcom (Julio 2002), Invasión de Irak (2003)... Y me dejo MUCHO en el "tíntero"...


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mantengo lo dicho: Vd. NO tiene NI idea de lo que dice... Ejemplos: Burbuja Internet (Septiembre 2000), Crisis Turca (Enero 2001), Crisis Argentina, quiebra de Enron (Diciembre 2001), quiebra de Worldcom (Julio 2002), Invasión de Irak (2003)... Y me dejo MUCHO en el "tíntero"...









Si nos atenemos a las estadísticas oficiales, claro que parece que existe un verdadero crecimiento. Estas falsas estadísticas quedan en entredicho cuando se deflacta de una manera realista el PIB, tomando como base la inflación real y no la que los gobiernos publican - calculada esta última, evidentemente, de la manera que más les conviene, tomando en la cesta de productos o servicios, aquellos que les interesan -; pues entonces, parece que ese PIB expresado en términos monetarios se aleja bastante del PIB real - aquel deflactado en base a la inflación real que no se publica en ningún lado -.

El otro día leyendo algún artículo en un diario norteamericano, el USA TODAY, me llamó la atención un artículo en el que se comparaba el porcentaje de riqueza que maneja la clase media en Estados Unidos de hoy en día con respecto a la que manejaba la de los años setenta, y los resultados son bastante desfavorables para la actual. Para mí, éste es un indicador indirecto que pone contra las cuerdas esas estadísticas de crecimiento que publican los gobiernos y sus medios afines. Los gobiernos crean burbujas ilusorias en las bolsas, en los mercados inmobiliarios, en la deuda pública y privada; una vez que estallan: punto.com, 2008, la realidad vuelve a imponerse.

Si la memoria no nos falla, el año 2002, año de la implantación del euro como moneda física en la UE, en España el precio de los cafés se disparó, comida, etc. Se creó aquella falsa ilusión monetaria de 1 Euro = 100 pesetas. Sin embargo, el IPC anual publicado para aquel año por Don Rodrigo Rato fue tan solo de un 4%. Comooorr??? Manipulando la ponderación de cada tipo de producto o servicio en la cesta de la compra utilizada para calcular el IPC.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Ene 2016)

¡Viene una gorda! !El ratio Oro/Petróleo a niveles recórd históricos previos a la Segunda Guerra Mundial¡


----------



## silverwindow (7 Abr 2016)

Fernandojcg,a cuanto venderias unas onzas si el oro empezara a subir mucho?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Hola, silverwindow: Mira, en el Oro no tengo ni idea ahora mismo... Supongo que me plantearía una venta parcial si el precio se disparase a unos niveles bastante más elevados que en los últimos máximos históricos. Luego, habría que ver en qué mundo nos encontraríamos, ya que sabes que la mayoría de los "metaleros" NO lo tenemos como "inversión", al menos en lo que a mí respecta.

silverwindow, es que más que obtener "plusvalías" con el Oro yo me lo planteo de otra manera si se diera ese caso hipotético que planteas, es decir QUÉ podría "intercambiar" por el mismo... o por los "billetes de colores" que obtuviera por su venta.

Además, tampoco perdamos de vista que por una simple cuestión de "necesidad" uno puede verse obligado a vender, independientemente de cuál sea el precio a que cotice el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Abr 2016)

Hace unos años que tengo *unos cuantos kilos de chatarra* en forma de monedas de *plata "bullion" diversas*. No es mucho, deben ser unas 500 piezas más o menos.
Todo son monedas de *1 onza*, eso sí. 

La mayoría encapsuladas, otras en tubos de 25 unidades. Son filarmónicas, islas Coke o no se qué de Somalía, Libertades, y *algunas pocas "proof"* o tipo Panda o la cosa esa rara australiana kookaburras, canguros o pandasy gaitas de esas, pero pocas. 

Me he planteado venderlo todo, ya no quiero ser metalero ni palmar más pasta en chorradas de esas.

*Qué me recomendaís?*, 

*a.- que las oferte todas a un precio XX la unidad?* o 

*b.- que les vaya sacando fotos y vendiendo por tubos según especimen, año y presentación (cápsulas, tubos de 20 o 25...etc?*

La verdad es que supongo que la opción B me reportaría más beneficios (jaja, es guasa lo de beneficios!), pero me da palo hacer fotos de las baratijas esas y de hacer paquetitos y perder tiempo en correos o agencias. 

Tampoco me seduce llevarlas al Andorrano (o a cualquier comrpo oro) y que me las pague a peso. 

También las cambiaría por oro en krugerrans o monedas de 1 onza (por una cuestión de espacio y comodidad) , pero no sé el camino más fácil o si proponerlo en intercambio entre foreros.


----------



## AlfRom (27 Abr 2016)

racional dijo:


> Si hay crisis la genter recorta gastos, y donde recortara mas? pues en los lujos, asi que comprar oro para la mayoria de gente en tiempo de crisis es algo que no tiene sentido.



El mercado del oro es mundial, no local. La crisis de unos es crecimiento de otros y da la casualidad de que esos otros son bastante más numerosos.

Tienes una visión bastante miope y localista.



racional dijo:


> Iros preparandoos mentalmente para ver el oro a menos de $1000. No se sabe durante cuanto tiempo, pero es un proceso necesario que como poco seran meses, o años hasta que el sistema de fijacion cambie.



Las predicciones _ex culo _no son ni bienvenidas ni de cumplimiento necesario.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> El mercado del oro es mundial, no local. La crisis de unos es crecimiento de otros y da la casualidad de que esos otros son bastante más numerosos.
> 
> Tienes una visión bastante miope y localista.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo o parecido dije yo hace unos años y me tildaron de tonto al menos, o -en buenas palabras- que el mercado del oro no se rige por si la señora de la limpieza puede comprarse unos pendientes de oro o no. 

Aqui, Alfrom nos explica que el mercado del oro es mundial (pozí, cierto) y no local. 
Lo que no nos dice Alfrom es que la crisis tampoco es cosa de Villaconejos de Arriba, sino global. 
Y lo que tampoco dice ni sabe el que te tilda de miope localista (toma ya!), es que el Globalismo, lo que tiene, es que hace que cada dia haya mas pobres y menos ricos. Y eso de que lo del crecimiento es cosa de muchos... Pues que nos lo explique. 
No es cuestion de banalizar demasiado, claro que el mercado del oro (como todo) esta mediado por múltiples y complejos factores. Incluso manipulado por quien puede hacerlo. 

Pero a muchos metaleros se les escapa un hecho. Y es que las cosas ( en general), tienen el valor que les da la gente (tambien en general). Y hace mucho que el oro no es tan precioso. Ni tan ansiado. Y no esta "de moda". Y las nuevas generaciones pasan tanto de joyas y oro como mis hijos de relojes automaticos. 

Y claro que volveran a salir los topicos del patron oro y la bíblia en verso de Malony y tal y tal. 

Pero el precio del mercado sigue la ley de oferta y demanda, y por mucho que digan que la oferta es limitada, la demanda es muy baja. 

Ni en los paises arabes las moras se desviven por el oro. Una mujer musulmana (del Magreb), me decia esta mañana que comprar oro "es de gente atrasada".

Ni ella ni yo queremos ofender a nadie, pero tambien es un punto de vista a considerar. La menor demanda popular, (incluso como valor refugio), progresiva estas últimas decadas. 

Tampoco considero que los metales preciosos sean una Burbuja, como el ladrillo o el Bitcoin. Pero los mantras del metal, conviene verlos con prudencia.


----------



## mk73 (27 Abr 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Eso mismo o parecido dije yo hace unos años y me tildaron de tonto al menos, o -en buenas palabras- que el mercado del oro no se rige por si la señora de la limpieza puede comprarse unos pendientes de oro o no.
> 
> Aqui, Alfrom nos explica que el mercado del oro es mundial (pozí, cierto) y no local.
> Lo que no nos dice Alfrom es que la crisis tampoco es cosa de Villaconejos de Arriba, sino global.
> ...




Precisamente una mujer del Magreb... uff, pues sólo tienes que ver la calidad de vida que tienen ahi, o el salario minimo interprof, renta , PIB, salarios... mal asunto como para que alguien de la calle, compre oro.. ni tan siquiera plata. A muchos no les da ni para la sanidad, o pasan hambre o se dejan la vida jugandosela para venir a Europa.

Vete por contra a una mujer de un país de Oriente Medio, que también son moras. Kuwait, Emiratos Arabes o Qatar.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Abr 2016)

Hace unos cuantos años empiezo a operar una casa de venta de oro (en lingotes principalmente) que se llamaba Or Direct o algo parecido, tenia una de sus sedes (la principal) en València. 

Entonces sí que habia gente que invertia en oro, no conozco sus cifras de negocio pero seria interesante conocerlas. 

Esta casa desaparecio (quebro ?) hace 2 o 3 años. Yo creo que con ella se esfumo toda la inversion en oro en esta peninsula. Quien tiene interes hoy dia por el oro?. Pues 4 gatos de este foro, dicho sea con respeto. Porque respeto las opiniones que he leido cientos de veces en este foro. 

Pero la mayoria de gente 'normal' no estan por esta labor, es un hecho. 

A mi me miran muy raro cuando se enteran de que tengo monedas de plata, vamos! Que leo en sus caras que me consideran un friki medio majara siendo benevolentes. 

En fin, todo lo dicho es meramente anecdotico. Pero yo siempre he sentido muchas dudas sobre la Inversion en metales, al principio, y ahora igual. 

Ya no quiero ser metalero, y menos como valor refugio. Solo hay que ver lo putas que las pasaria si necesitara vender la poca plata que tengo 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amador (14 May 2016)

..........


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (11 Ago 2016)

Yo creo que más que "Evolución del precio del oro" debería cambiarse por involución o para algunos himversores devolución. Y suerte que el cambio $/€ les ha favorecido,
por que si no, hubieran crecido todos los enanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

"La enfermedad del ignorante es ignorar su propia ignorancia." (Arnos Bronson Alcott)

Saludos.


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (11 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "La enfermedad del ignorante es ignorar su propia ignorancia." (Arnos Bronson Alcott)
> 
> Saludos.



Ante semejante argumento, solo decir que se lo aplique a usted mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Yo no le he hecho ningún "argumento", aunque si fuera tal, repetirlo tampoco lo mejoraría... Y no ha sido más que una simple "reflexión", ni más ni menos... Y, por lo demás, lo dejo aquí ya que no he buscado "contraparte" y tampoco observo "mimbres"...


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (12 Ago 2016)

Al menos escriba bien el nombre del autor de la frase, que no cuesta tanto...
Y apliquesela!!! Para observar mimbres estas tu :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Efectivamente, es Amos Bronson Alcott... Y adiós "proyecto" de "mimbres"... NO voy a perder mi tiempo con alguien tan "puesto" en... ¡NADA!:abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Oct 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años empiezo a operar una casa de venta de oro (en lingotes principalmente) que se llamaba Or Direct o algo parecido, tenia una de sus sedes (la principal) en València.
> 
> Entonces sí que habia gente que invertia en oro, no conozco sus cifras de negocio pero seria interesante conocerlas.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que desde hace bastante tiempo vengo vigilando el precio del oro... pero no acabo de estar del todo convencido ni encuentro un buen momento para entrar. El motivo es que al igual que a muchos les sucedió con la vivienda, HEMOS LLEGADO EN MAL MOMENTO.

Hay que entender el oro como lo que es y ha sido siempre: es un valor refugio, NO UNA INVERSIÓN (evidentemente ciñéndonos a la hitoria de la economía actual, es decir, los últimos 50 años).

Al igual que muchos valores con una alta especulación, como la vivienda o algunas materias primas, el oro de ser un valor refugio se convirtió en inversión debido al rápido crecimiento en su cotización, cotización que después de los años vuelve a un nivel más normal, desinflándose poco a poco la burbuja a la que está sometido.

Viendo la evolución de los precios en los últimos 20 años (la pongo en el adjunto de más abajo), el comportamiento del precio del oro es muy fácil de predecir en estos momentos:


----------



## veismuler (6 Oct 2016)

Venga para discutir estamos como va el oro y la plata..... Yo creo que hay que animarse un poco.. Lo mejor de estos momentos puede ser..... Pacha melilla.... Jajajaaja 
No tengo narices a copiarun enlace.. QQue alguienponga en YouTube pacha melilla :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
pacha melilla - YouTube


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Oct 2016)

Bajo esta teoría, una vez pasada la burbuja el oro debería estar rondando los 500€/onza, sin llegar a alcanzarlos.

¿Qué es lo que sucede? Que es sólo teoría, las burbujas nunca se llegan a desinflar completamente, debido a que también se realimentan rápidamente.

En cuanto su precio baja significativamente, vuelven a atraer a inversores. Por eso nunca veremos al oro a 4XX € la onza.

Lo mismo, exactamente igual, sucede con la vivienda.


----------



## vpsn (13 Dic 2016)

Hombre si compraste hace 20 anyos es buena inversion, igual que un piso, pero ahora?

El otro dia estuve tanteando lo que me darian por mis monedas de plata y vamos, bastante mas bajo que el precio spot...y por supuesto yo pague algo mas que eso.

Ya se que me saldreis con que un Frigopie tambien ha subido de precio en los ultimos 5 anyos, que lo intente vender ahora. 

No nos enganyemos, nos encontramos en un mundo donde hay dos tipos de personas:
Los que atesoran el 90 y algo por ciento de la riqueza, estos tienen pisos, oro, plata, obreas de arte... y les da igual pagar 20 que 300 euros por una onza y aquellos que dependen del trabajo para llevarse un trozo de pan a la boca.

Que ocurre, pues que el primer grupo pone el precio de venta y de compra que le da la gana a la riqueza. Evidentemente, lo que tu tienes, no vale nada, lo que ellos tienen pues... el infinito es el limite, la diferencia es que ellos no necesitan vender, tu si.

Dado que si algun dia vendes oro, plata, terrenos, pisos lo haras a los del primer grupo, pues ya sabes lo que toca.

Perdonad las ny escribo desde un teclado internacional.


----------



## Iron1976 (14 Dic 2016)

*El Oro, mantiene cotización con tendencia bajista*

Buenas tardes amigos;

El oro continúa cotizando en el medio / largo plazo con tendencia bajista, con un RSI en torno a la zona de 31, lo que sigue manteniendo la presión vendedora.

En el más corto plazo, los precios recuperaron las recientes caídas. La cotización forma un doble techo en el nivel del 1.165 que podría indicar el inicio de un movimiento correctivo.

Voy a vender sobre los 1.163, con un stop en los 1.168, para ir a buscar recorrido hacia los 1.156.







Libertad Financiera 8 - YouTube

Un saludo y muy buen Trading.8:





Asombroso Parecido dijo:


> Yo creo que más que "Evolución del precio del oro" debería cambiarse por involución o para algunos himversores devolución. Y suerte que el cambio $/€ les ha favorecido,
> por que si no, hubieran crecido todos los enanos.


----------



## Funciovago (15 Dic 2016)

vaya ostia


----------



## Iron1976 (15 Dic 2016)

Hola buenas tardes,

Objetivo cumplido en el "ORO".

Un saludo.:rolleye:


----------



## LIMONCIO (15 Dic 2016)

Algo puede indicar que no siga cayendo en barrena?


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (15 Dic 2016)

Vickman dijo:


> Algo puede indicar que no siga cayendo en barrena?



Depende del tipo de inversión que hagas, porque a los que compren físico les está salvando el $ A 1,04 ahora :8:


----------



## K... (15 Dic 2016)

Es jodido que hayan convertido el oro en un negocio especilativo, ya no hay refugios para los ahorradores... no soy experto en AT pero creo que en las próximas semana veremos si la cotización del oro entra en fase "miedo", 1061 USD/oz???


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

Buenos días a todos,

Cada vez estoy más dudoso de si es momento o no de comprar alguna onza de oro, según leo comentarios de foreros que parecen conocer el mercado y aunque todos dejan claro que es algo impredecible, casi todos piensan que el oro va a bajar su precio, es así mi percepción de lo que se comenta en el foro o estoy haciéndome la picha un lío?

Saludos!!


----------



## gurrumino (16 Dic 2016)

Compra poco a poco y asi vas promediando, ahora no es mal momento si ves que hace unos meses la onza en las tiendas estaba casi unos 100 pavos mas cara que ahora mismo (redondeando), y nadie nos asegura que de aqui a otros pocos meses esté a 900 :fiufiu:, ni a 1500 tampoco.

Lo que si es seguro es que si baja y baja y vuelve a bajar, no se van a reflejar los precios en las tiendas y vendedores varios, si sube y sube y vuelve a subir, si, entonces te vas a enterar.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Compra poco a poco y asi vas promediando, ahora no es mal momento si ves que hace unos meses la onza en las tiendas estaba casi unos 100 pavos mas cara que ahora mismo (redondeando), y nadie nos asegura que de aqui a otros pocos meses esté a 900 :fiufiu:, ni a 1500 tampoco.
> 
> Lo que si es seguro es que si baja y baja y vuelve a bajar, no se van a reflejar los precios en las tiendas y vendedores varios, si sube y sube y vuelve a subir, si, entonces te vas a enterar.



O sea que con el oro pasa como la gasolina....bajada de pluma y subida de cohete, cuando te suben el precio te dicen que compraron caro pero cuando compraron barato y sube el precio no te cobran al precio bajo que compraron con lo cual más beneficio.
Como dijo uno...el mundo es de los listos....y me parece a mí que a la mayoría nos ha tocado ser los tontos :

Muchas gracias gurrumino por tu respuesta, eso ante todo


----------



## gurrumino (16 Dic 2016)

Fede70 dijo:


> O sea que con el oro pasa como la gasolina....bajada de pluma y subida de cohete, cuando te suben el precio te dicen que compraron caro pero cuando compraron barato y sube el precio no te cobran al precio bajo que compraron con lo cual más beneficio.
> Como dijo uno...el mundo es de los listos....y me parece a mí que a la mayoría nos ha tocado ser los tontos :
> 
> Muchas gracias gurrumino por tu respuesta, eso ante todo



Pues si, esa es la cruda realidad, solo que la gasolina la pones y pasados 2 dias tienes que volver a poner, por cojones, y con los metales no, no es obligatorio comprar mas hasta que te cuadre el asunto.


----------



## fff (16 Dic 2016)

A este hilo habria que quitarle la chincheta y ponerselo al de dudas.

Para los posteadores, que sepais que ya vamos por la edicion IV... este hilo es viejo!


----------



## realisto (16 Dic 2016)

Mientras no rompa la línea tendencial sigue bajista con intensidad :







XAUUSD


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

fff dijo:


> A este hilo habria que quitarle la chincheta y ponerselo al de dudas.
> 
> Para los posteadores, que sepais que ya vamos por la edicion IV... este hilo es viejo!



Si de algo vale mi opinión, totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que el hilo de dudas debería tener una chincheta, yo lo he visto porque muy amablemente en otro hilo me lo ha enlazado un compañero ya que estaba en alguna página atrasada y no actualizada.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (20 Dic 2016)

realisto dijo:


> Mientras no rompa la línea tendencial sigue bajista con intensidad :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al contrario que bitcoin no?


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (10 Ene 2017)

Otra vez a punto de tocar los 1200$ después de una pequeña bajada, aunque si se desengancha de ellos, esta vez puede que no los vuelva a tocar más. Al menos durante una larga temporada.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Ene 2017)

Guilty Gear dijo:


> *Hola.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe dónde me conviene vender un anillo de 18 kilates? Gordete.
> 
> ...



no se si va todo eso en este hilo, pero me ha llamado la atención. 

En la web de un conocido comerciante y forero se paga el oro de 18k a 24 euros gramo. Imagino que la mayoria de "compro-oros" deben estar igual.


----------



## racional (5 Feb 2017)

Asombroso Parecido dijo:


> Otra vez a punto de tocar los 1200$ después de una pequeña bajada, aunque si se desengancha de ellos, esta vez puede que no los vuelva a tocar más. Al menos durante una larga temporada.



Te refieres a porque esperas que baje de $1200 o porque suba de $1200? me extraña que nadie te pregunte esto, porque esto demuestra que los que leen este hilo no tienen muchas inquietudes, solo bienen aqui porque supuestamente esto esta lleno de "expertos" que les van a iluminar. La gente que suele venir a leer este hilo suelen estar perdidos y buscan aqui la luz quen en realidad no existe. Que creian que el oro era la salvación a todo, y como se ha visto desde 2013 ya no es asi. Simplemente es un activo, como otro cualquiera.


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (5 Feb 2017)

Lo he dicho porque en los 1200$ veo otro punto de soporte/resistencia. En mi opinión lo normal es que baje hasta tocar los 1000$ y luego vuelva a subir un poco.
Eso si no se desatan otros acontecimientos...pero aún así. Aquí se ha salvado algo de la quema por la relación $/€ pero hace años ya dije que caería más o menos a estos niveles, me pasé un poco...pero si esa relación $/€ se hubiera mantenido, pues hubiera acertado. Solo era mi opinión.
Todo eso, ya sabes, cuando la gente te fusilaba si hablabas mal del oro...cuando pensaban que con una onza o dos se podría comprar un piso.:rolleye:

Lo de los "expertos" pues bueno, ha habido muy buena información sobre todo cuando comenzaron estos hilos, pero poco a poco ha ido degenerando, básicamente porque ya no hay de qué hablar o no tiene mucho sentido, y los expertos ya no aparecen por aquí. Ahora solo quedan los "expertos".

Pero es cierto, como tu dices que siempre es un activo con sus ventajas y sus desventajas.


----------



## iron34 (13 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy, planteo estrategia de compra de oro. La llevo a cabo dado que el metal precioso, tras un pequeño descanso en el precio, pienso que podría continuar instalado en su tendencia alcista, puesto que estamos ante una posible clara corrección.

Abro largos en los 1.222.-dólares, con stop en los 1.209, para ir a buscar toma de beneficios en los 1.238.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## iron34 (14 Feb 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Procedo a proteger la posición dada ayer en largos para el metal precioso "ORO".

Un saludo.


----------



## Bulldog99 (14 Feb 2017)

Tenemos un compañero en el trabajo que metió 600.000 euros en oro en 2012, le dijimos que si era gilipollas y él decía que los gilipollas éramos nosotros.
A día de hoy lleva perdidos 200.000 euros. Ha pedido el traslado después de ser el hazmerreir de la empresa.


----------



## el juli (14 Feb 2017)

Un temerario , francamente.

No sé cuanto dinero tendría , para atreverse a meter 600.000 en oro.... 10 veces más???


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (14 Feb 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Tenemos un compañero en el trabajo que metió 600.000 euros en oro en 2012, le dijimos que si era gilipollas y él decía que los gilipollas éramos nosotros.
> A día de hoy lleva perdidos 200.000 euros. Ha pedido el traslado después de ser el hazmerreir de la empresa.



Salvo que sea para utilizar a corto plazo es mil veces mejor tener oro que tener pagarés digitales de una banca quebrada.

No podría dormir teniendo esa cantidad de pagarés digitales, ni diez veces menos.

De todos modos no me creo tu historia, en esa situación nadie lo iría contando por ahí.


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

*refugio*

El oro y la plata simepre han sido buenos refugios, pero hay que operar con cabeza


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Mar 2017)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Salvo que sea para utilizar a corto plazo es mil veces mejor tener oro que tener pagarés digitales de una banca quebrada.
> 
> No podría dormir teniendo esa cantidad de pagarés digitales, ni diez veces menos.
> 
> De todos modos no me creo tu historia, en esa situación nadie lo iría contando por ahí.



Pregúntale al que invirtió 600.000 euros en oro y que perdió la tercera parte de lo invertido, si hubiera preferido invertirlo en acciones de la gran banca... ahora entre revalorizaciones y dividendos estaría literalmente forrado de pasta.

Todos conocemos a gente que compró oro rondando la onza los 2000$... ¿por qué lo contaban? Muy sencillo: porque pensaban que seguiría subiendo.

En cualquier caso, hablando de inversiones, no se trata de decidir si oro sí, u oro no... si bitcoins sí, o bitcoins no, o si acciones sí, o acciones no: *Este es un buen ejemplo de porqué hay SIEMPRE que diversificar, incluso si obtenemos una rentabilidad menor.*


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Mar 2017)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pregúntale al que invirtió 600.000 euros en oro y que perdió la tercera parte de lo invertido, si hubiera preferido invertirlo en acciones de la gran banca... ahora entre revalorizaciones y dividendos estaría literalmente forrado de pasta.
> 
> Todos conocemos a gente que compró oro rondando la onza los 2000$... ¿por qué lo contaban? Muy sencillo: porque pensaban que seguiría subiendo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, hablando de inversiones, no se trata de decidir si oro sí, u oro no... si bitcoins sí, o bitcoins no, o si acciones sí, o acciones no: *Este es un buen ejemplo de porqué hay SIEMPRE que diversificar, incluso si obtenemos una rentabilidad menor.*



Estamos hablando de ahorro a largo plazo.

Si quieres jugartela puedes atesorar boletos de lotería, fichas de casino, o pagarés digitales y preferentes de la banca...


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2017)

selu72 dijo:


> El oro y la plata simepre han sido buenos refugios, pero hay que operar con cabeza



Si es papel, NO es refugio. De hecho no es nada, solo humo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si es papel, NO es refugio. De hecho no es nada, solo humo.



No, es dinero (fiat y todo eso), dinero de verdad


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2017)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No, es dinero (fiat y todo eso), dinero de verdad



Disculpe, de "todo eso" , nada. FIAT o NO FIAT : A mi juicio, promesas de pago respaldadas por un banco central estatal O NO.

EL Oro papel no sería un pagaré procedente de un emisor privado referenciado al fiat elegido en cada caso ? /$, € , etc.../.

Porque ahí ya no entraría la deformación posible ad eternum de un emisor estatal vía impresión, sino la capacidad de pago del emisor concreto del Oro papel /es de suponer, una persona jurídica/.

Un emisor masivo de contratos privados incapaz de resolver sus compromisos como contraparte, sencillamente quebraría y esos importes en papel NO FIAT serían ,simplemente, igual a cero unidades fiat de la moneda a que fuesen referenciadas.

Salvo compromiso expreso de aval estatal al emisor en ese tipo de contratos, entiendo que sería una cuestión privada entre 2 partes.

Entiendo que dada la demencial extralimitación de emisión de Oro papel y el tiempo del que sus emisores han dispuesto para optimizar pérdidas con el blindaje jurídico pertinente , la perspectiva más riesgosa de ese papel no sería una inflación estatal, sino la quiebra e insolvencia de un particular.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Disculpe, de "todo eso" , nada. FIAT o NO FIAT : A mi juicio, promesas de pago respaldadas por un banco central estatal O NO.
> 
> EL Oro papel no sería un pagaré procedente de un emisor privado referenciado al fiat elegido en cada caso ? /$, € , etc.../.
> 
> ...



son formas de verlo. Si nos ponemos en plan Malloney o "Rich Dad, Poor Dad" pues ok. 

Tu con qué compras la comida, los bienes de consumo, la vivienda, la electricidad...?. No damos un krugerrand y esperamos la vuelta en soberanos y filarmónicas o pandas de plata. 

A mí me pagan en papelitos de colores o "virtualmente", no se les ocurre enviarme onzas de nada. 

Y sí, el oro (y no solor el oro, hasta el tabaco si me apuras) son valores que tradicionalmente se llaman valores refugio, que solo es un decir. 

Y si, entiendo que hay gente "metaleros" que estan convencidos de que el dinero de verdad es el oro y plata, y que la vuelta al patrón oro es invitable y tal...y lo respeto, pero ya no lo comparto. Yo veo más real un bitcoin que un krugerrand. Y en caso de abandonar el actual sistema monetario naranjas de la China se volveria al patrón oro. 

Y con los metales hay quien especula (especialmente los que tienen más), y quien se cree que acumula, haciendo las delicias de una industria más de hobbies, numismática, acuñaciones, ediciones especiales, proof y no proof o de inversión (entre comillas) o bullion, y comerciantes del sector. Y hasta se creen el cuento de la lechera en versión Malloney. 

Pero es respetable, sin que se crea nadie que está en posesión de la verdad. 

Son valor refugio también en parte porque una vez entran no son cambiables fácilmente, esto favorece el ahorro . Es broma, pero solo en parte. 

También hay mucha gente (más que metaleros) que su valor refugio sigue siendo la tierra (para otros un legado de sus mayores con exclusivo valor "sentimental"), pisos y valores inmobiliarios, que si, que tragando tochos pero todos los quieren. 

Y hasta los hay que ponen dinero fiat en Swissquote Bank, en Luxemburgo y hasta en Bolsa, cuando no se lo juegan en futuros, warrants, ETFs y similares o peores. Y los hay que tenemos hasta planes de pensiones ruinosos, que no lo son tanto cuando estás a punto de cobrarlos (por cierto  )

Lo más asombroso es invertir en vaults y papeles que dicen que son plata u oro :-O

Pero cada uno ve las cosas a su manera, lo cual es lícito y respetable. 

Yo no veo descabellado que uno tenga un 20 % de sus ahorros en oro físico, por ejemplo. Si tiene el 100 % sí que me parece poco racional, pero bueno, todo es relativo.


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2017)

Parece que no hubiese leído una sola línea de mi post. 

Los Malloneys, los bitcoins, el patrón oro y el fiat estatal son cosecha exclusivamente suya.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece que no hubiese leído una sola línea de mi post.
> 
> Los Malloneys, los bitcoins, el patrón oro y el fiat estatal son cosecha exclusivamente suya.



tiene razón. Le interpreté mal y además me había equivocado de hilo y de foro. 

Disculpas.


----------



## ignatiux (27 Mar 2017)

Es una apuesta, como todo en economía.
Quién invierte en metales apuesta que subirán,quién lo hace por otra inversión ya sean acciones,terrenos,casas,etc pues lo mismo.
Quién acierta es un genio,quién se equivoca un fracasado.
Moraleja, lo de siempre, no pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

El oro se mueve!, pero a una velocidad tremendamente lenta. A este ritmo para una subida de 200% habra que esperar, calculo a ojo que 14 años.


----------



## loquesubebaja (19 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro se mueve!, pero a una velocidad tremendamente lenta. A este ritmo para una subida de 200% habra que esperar, calculo a ojo que 14 años.



Un 14% anual de rentabilidad (sin meterme en intereses compuestos y tal) no está nada mal...siempre que ese dinero no te haga falta y lo veas más como una herencia a dejar.

Una pregunta, y pido disculpas sino es aqui donde debo hacerla...he visto monedas de caciques venezolanos a 45 euros (1,5 gramos de 900). ¿Creen que es buen precio?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2017)

Hola, loquesubebaja: El precio de esos Caciques de Oro es muy bueno a día de hoy.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (21 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro se mueve!, pero a una velocidad tremendamente lenta. A este ritmo para una subida de 200% habra que esperar, calculo a ojo que 14 años.



Buenos días foro! La ostia, ha subido un 0,33... Para mi es muy alto para ser el oro... Llegará a sus máximos de éste año? ¿A 1298,80?

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 10:58 ----------




loquesubebaja dijo:


> Un 14% anual de rentabilidad (sin meterme en intereses compuestos y tal) no está nada mal...siempre que ese dinero no te haga falta y lo veas más como una herencia a dejar.
> 
> Una pregunta, y pido disculpas sino es aqui donde debo hacerla...he visto monedas de caciques venezolanos a 45 euros (1,5 gramos de 900). ¿Creen que es buen precio?



Dime dónde lo has visto! Quiero comprar esas monedas !:XX:


----------



## plastic_age (21 Jun 2017)

Mucha gente habla de que el oro, "a la larga", sube de precio.
Cuando en este hilo tienen que aceptar la lateral bajista que, como a un borracho que no se le quita nunca la borrachera. Ahora dicen que como mínimo es un valor refugio; que el dolar colapsa, que la deuda USANA es insostenible, dan ganas de vender lo que sea para comprar oro. Y luego una larga espera......o no.
Precio del Oro Pronóstico Fundamental Diario: La Caída del Petróleo Ayuda al Oro - fxempire.es | FXEmpire.es


----------



## lisipo (23 Jun 2017)

la bajada is coming

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 09:03 ----------

la bajada sera a 1250

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 09:04 ----------

y llegara sat los 1325 antes del desplome


----------



## veismuler (29 Jun 2017)

Yo pronostico que para el 2115 algunos ya no estaremos en el foro.... Lo mismo acierto


----------



## mk73 (29 Jun 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Yo pronostico que para el 2115 algunos ya no estaremos en el foro.... Lo mismo acierto



tal vez si estemos todos o casi todos los del foro para el 2115; parece ser que de aqui a 15 o 20 anyos maximo se habra conseguido alargar la vida considerablemente en seres humanos y se podria hablar de "la muerte de la muerte". Igual esto es demasiado ciencia ficcion o tal vez luego sea solo para el alcance de unos pocos pero bueno; quién sabe.


----------



## species8472 (3 Jul 2017)

¿cual es la tendencia del oro a corto plazo. Ahora está a 1.242$?


----------



## ForexFemme16 (3 Jul 2017)

El oro bajará a mínimos, aprovéchalo invirtiendo en ello. 

En siguiente canal de Telegram te damos las claves para sacar el máximo rendimiento: Telegram: Contact @tradingyforex


----------



## species8472 (3 Jul 2017)

ForexFemme16 dijo:


> El oro bajará a mínimos, aprovéchalo invirtiendo en ello.
> 
> En siguiente canal de Telegram te damos las claves para sacar el máximo rendimiento: Telegram: Contact @tradingyforex



Eh, para un profano tecnológico ¿como lo leo?


----------



## Den90 (5 Jul 2017)

Como lo ven a largo plazo?


----------



## Pablo Villa (25 Jul 2017)

0,49058824 satoshis / oz


----------



## PocoTú (17 Ago 2017)

Subio, no?


----------



## Coinbase (24 Ago 2017)

*¿Puede el Bitcoin sustituir al oro como activo refugio?*
24/08/2017
En marzo de este año se celebró el octavo año consecutivo en el que se ha continuado desarrollando el mercado alcista desde la crisis financiera del año 2008. Debido a la extensión de este mercado alcista, muchos inversores están buscando valores refugios para protegerse en un supuesto en el que el mercado se diera la vuelta.
NOTICIA


----------



## racional (24 Ago 2017)

ForexFemme16 dijo:


> El oro bajará a mínimos, aprovéchalo invirtiendo en ello.]



Si baja, podria tardar 10 años en volver a subir al paso que va.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2017)

"Sesudo" análisis, Señor... ¿"racional"?


----------



## Munitas (11 Sep 2017)

Veo a casi todo el mundo hablando de la compra e inversion en monedas de tal y cual origen y reputación. Pregunto.
Teniendo acceso a fundición y venta para joyería sabiendo seguro que es plata fina al 99.99. Importaría mucho en un futuro de cara a la venta tener o no éstos certificados? Es mala idea invertir en plata si no se tiene el sellito? Gracias


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Sep 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> *¿Puede el Bitcoin sustituir al oro como activo refugio?*
> 24/08/2017
> En marzo de este año se celebró el octavo año consecutivo en el que se ha continuado desarrollando el mercado alcista desde la crisis financiera del año 2008. Debido a la extensión de este mercado alcista, muchos inversores están buscando valores refugios para protegerse en un supuesto en el que el mercado se diera la vuelta.
> NOTICIA



El bitcoin a 3066 dólares. Mil dólares abajo en tres días. 

¿Esto sirve como medio de pago? El que venda algo en bitcoins debe sobrarle el dinero.

El que compró bitcoins a 4900 se le debe estar haciendo el culo pepsi cola. Yo le recomendaría que no se preocupe porque parece ser que va a llegar a 55000 en el 2022.


----------



## coque42 (15 Sep 2017)

Un valor que puede bajar/subir 80$ en un día y 300 una semana relativamente normal no es un valor refugio.


----------



## MIP (22 Sep 2017)

La gente alaba la "escasez" de la oferta de Bitcoin como uno de sus valores, pero no se dan cuenta de que como él hay decenas o cientos de monedas similares, ahora y las que vendrán en el futuro, que podrían sustituir tranquilamente al BTC. Por tanto la oferta real es la de todo el universo de criptomonedas, que puede tender a infinito.


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El bitcoin a 3066 dólares. Mil dólares abajo en tres días.
> 
> ¿Esto sirve como medio de pago? El que venda algo en bitcoins debe sobrarle el dinero.
> 
> El que compró bitcoins a 4900 se le debe estar haciendo el culo pepsi cola. Yo le recomendaría que no se preocupe porque parece ser que va a llegar a 55000 en el 2022.



Ya ves, ahora a $6000. En cambio el oro sigue igual. Ahora mismo el oro da pena.


----------



## albertoss (22 Dic 2017)

Por si nos interesa a todos en el foro el hoy al dia de hoy: Gramo de oro hoy para vender. 1 gramo de oro = 40,77 US Dólares. 1 gramo de oro = 34,26 Euros. En todas las situaciones siempre es factible invertir en el


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (9 Ene 2018)

hola buenas noches yo estoy de acuerdo con que el oro sigue siendo un refugio monetario estoy sumamente interesado en seguir invirtiendo en el


----------



## Sam2528 (9 Ene 2018)

los metales preciosos siempre han sido un mercado estable, pero cuando fluctúan lo hacen en grandes proporciones por lo menos así ha pasado en los últimos años con algunos metales como el cobalto por ejemplo


----------



## auroraau (9 Ene 2018)

El oro es un material que sube y baja, pero sinceramente pienso que cada vez tendrá más valor y que llegará a subir bastante.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (12 Ene 2018)

a tope con el oro


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (13 Ene 2018)

los metales siempre tienen un época en la cual sus precios disminuyen, pero jamas en la vida han dejado de ser el mejor respaldo, así que tranquilos. NO DESESPEREN siempre van a tener su activo en físico


----------



## bobtrader (2 Feb 2018)

Buena hora para el oro, los que salen despavoridos del mercado de las criptodivisas van a refugiarse hacia el oro


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Feb 2018)

bobtrader dijo:


> Buena hora para el oro, los que salen despavoridos del mercado de las criptodivisas van a refugiarse hacia el oro





Esto es bastante cierto, pero me pregunto si eso no hace sino subir ahora el precio del oro. 

Habia pensado en comprar, pero no se si es el momento mas oportuno.

*EDITO*: he decidido* comprar oro y dólares*. 

En concreto, y para el tema que nos ocupa, unos cuantos *soberanos* o unas *monedas de 1 Oz* (krugerrands o filarmónicas). 

Me aconsejan sovereigns o Wilhelm II?. Da lo mismo, supongo. A mi por lo menos si, pero que no estén circulados. 

Me aconsejan algun sitio para comprar?. 

Gracias, saludos


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

Creo que el oro puede tener buen comportamiento este año. Ahora está en un canal bajista a corto pero cuando se de la vuelta tiene un triple techo con una cuña que si la rompe podría ser el disparo definitivo para una quinta onda de elliot que lo lleve por encima de 2500 dolares en unos 2 años. 
Este escenario encajaría bien con un escenario bajista para bolsa y mercados de renta fija.

"Gold Elliot+fibo" por el trader Gaztea76


----------



## Toctocquienes (1 Abr 2018)

Pregunta de novato total, pido paciencia:
Cuando habláis de comprar oro, ¿os referís a comprar alguna clase de título de propiedad sin llegar a poseer el metal o estáis hablando de comprar metal físico, en la forma que sea como moneas, lingotes etc?

En cualquier caso ¿es el oro (u otro metal) un buen valor para ahorrar? Si es así ¿cómo o dónde se compra?
Siempre he ahorrado dinero pero tengo la sensación de que debería haber invertido, sin embargo nunca he tenido tiempo de informarme sobre estos temas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Angelillo23 (6 Abr 2018)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pregunta de novato total, pido paciencia:
> Cuando habláis de comprar oro, ¿os referís a comprar alguna clase de título de propiedad sin llegar a poseer el metal o estáis hablando de comprar metal físico, en la forma que sea como moneas, lingotes etc?
> 
> En cualquier caso ¿es el oro (u otro metal) un buen valor para ahorrar? Si es así ¿cómo o dónde se compra?
> ...



Se suelen referir al oro físico, por favor, por tu salud y la de los demás huye de cualquier oro papel a no ser que estés seguro de lo que haces.

Tienes que tener claro que ahorro e inversion son cosas diferentes. Cuando se habla del oro suele ser como valor refugio para no perder poder adquisitivo (o perder menos), pero no para hacerse rico. Si lo que quieres es aumentar tu patrimonio busca inversiones.

Puedes comprar oro, plata o cualquier otro metal en varios formatos, monedas o lingotes, y dentro de las monedas las bullion o las historicas. Informate en el foro que hay informacion de sobra, usa el buscador.

Si quieres comprar, hay muchos foreros en el hilo de compraventa que venden, tambien busca la web de la joyeria el andorrano, el dorado coins... hay muchas opciones, de cabeza se me vienen esas. Un saludo


----------



## Orooo (13 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bitcoin: Las cripto entran en el radar de Rockefeller, Soros y Rothschild tras la corrección
> 
> 
> 
> Tras la fuerte corrección superior al 60% experimentada por las criptodivisas desde sus máximos del pasado mes de diciembre, ha llegado el momento de plantearse entrar. Al menos así lo creen tres de los miembros más destacados de la "realeza" financiera. Y es que en los últimos días ha trascendido que la familia Rockefeller, los Rothschilds y el gestor George Soros están preparados para dar el salto a la inversión de moda.




Y por que lo dicen?

No me parecen tan buenas y generosas personas como para compartir esa informacion con todo el mundo.

Cuando encuentras una buena zona de pesca, no se lo dices a nadie.


----------



## asustailusos (13 Abr 2018)

Quizás ellos están dentro y así convencen a la gente para que entren y ganan más dinero.

Es como las recomendaciones de bolsa, buscas un valor que pase sin pena ni gloria y lo recomiendas habiendo comprado acciones antes y esperando que la gente siga tus recomendaciones y suba. Eso siempre que sea un "guru" de la bolsa.


----------



## tasugo (19 May 2018)

Buenas a todos,

el oro actualmente por debajo de los 1300$ aunque la bajada aquí, está más disimulada por la relación euro/dolar. 
Pensáis que aún tiene recorrido a la baja? 
He visto en el histórico, que Noviembre es buen mes para comprar ¿merece la pena esperar en caso de plantearse comprar?

Pido consejo. Hablo de oro físico, claro. Opiniones serias por favor.


----------



## MIP (19 May 2018)

Compra promediada, presupuesto mensual y comprar todos los meses un poco de oro o plata. 




Buen golden soberano de 1915 MANDA


----------



## tasugo (19 May 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Compra promediada, presupuesto mensual y comprar todos los meses un poco de oro o plata.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 79614
> 
> ...



Bonito soberano.

Promediar...¿no es el recurso del perdedor? 

No es que considere Terra con Oro, porque creo que el oro nunca dejara de tener valor. Pero por ej, si alguien hubiera comprado Terra en su momento (a 120 pongamos) y poco a poco ve que bajan, pero compra para promediar....puede sentirse que siempre compra al menor precio en ese momento. Pero sigue bajando, y así hasta 0

Lo ha perdido todo, y promediar no le ha servido más que para "tirar el dinero"...aunque mientras compraba promediando, siempre lo hacía al mejor precio hasta el momento.

Alguien se anima a contestar a la pregunta que hecho arriba sobre la previsión del oro?


----------



## MIP (19 May 2018)

Promediar una inversión es un error. Promediar ahorro/seguro de vida es un acierto.

Son dos cosas distintas.


----------



## Shavi (19 May 2018)

tasugo dijo:


> Bonito soberano.
> 
> Promediar...¿no es el recurso del perdedor?
> 
> ...



A menos que vayas a entrar "con todo", cosa que en cualquier caso me parece un error, lo de esperar un poco o mucho o bastante no tiene mayor importancia. Si vas a comprar una onza o un par de soberanos y están bien de precio y te los puedes permitir, tirale (o avisame y los compro yo ;-)
Si me dijeras que tienes 30.000€ para una sola compra, en ese caso si que esperaría, pero más a un buen lote a buen precio que a una eventual bajada de la cotización.


----------



## tasugo (20 May 2018)

Shavi dijo:


> A menos que vayas a entrar "con todo", cosa que en cualquier caso me parece un error, lo de esperar un poco o mucho o bastante no tiene mayor importancia. Si vas a comprar una onza o un par de soberanos y están bien de precio y te los puedes permitir, tirale (o avisame y los compro yo ;-)
> Si me dijeras que tienes 30.000€ para una sola compra, en ese caso si que esperaría, pero más a un buen lote a buen precio que a una eventual bajada de la cotización.



Muchas gracias ;-) intuyo que compras algo más que bullion.

No, no es cuestión de entrar con todo, pero si el producto es interesante entre otras cosas por su rentabilidad y el momento es bueno, si iría con una cantidad considerable. 
Con lo de esperar un buen lote, creo que sé a qué te refieres, y si...van por ahí los tiros, pero como todo el mundo (supongo) interesa comprarles a buen precio, y claro, con la seguridad de que esto va a ir para arriba o al menos no va a bajar.



MIP dijo:


> Promediar una inversión es un error. Promediar ahorro/seguro de vida es un acierto.
> 
> Son dos cosas distintas.



Entonces hay que partir de que no es una inversión (y yo lo veo como tal, aunque no enteramente). Y además, entiendo que hay mejores productos de ahorro o seguros (porque el oro a veces baja....y su precio no es seguro).


----------



## Nomasvirus (29 May 2018)

*que viva*

Que viva el diamante y las mujeres!
los masajes eroticos en madrid son mejores que todo el oro y diamante del mundo!


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Jul 2018)

¿Veis el precio del oro alcista o bajista? en las últimas bajadas del dolar no se ha visto fortaleza en los MP


----------



## plastic_age (8 Jul 2018)

el oro solo es apto para traders de m.primas.

ha subido demasiado, y la plata tambien va a caer.[/QUOTE]

Si la plata cae entonce será más barata que el aluminio
Fernando dijo hace poco que la plata subirá si o si, naturalmente con paciencia.
¿Estáis mirando el posible corte del Estrecho de Hormuz?


----------



## aldragon (1 Sep 2018)

Profetico Plastic Age el Precio Spot Gold y Spot Silver estan bajos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Sep 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> el oro solo es apto para traders de m.primas.
> 
> ha subido demasiado, y la plata tambien va a caer.



Si la plata cae entonce será más barata que el aluminio
Fernando dijo hace poco que la plata subirá si o si, naturalmente con paciencia.
¿Estáis mirando el posible corte del Estrecho de Hormuz?[/QUOTE]



aldragon dijo:


> Profetico Plastic Age el Precio Spot Gold y Spot Silver estan bajos.



Caballeros, yo que casi nunca participo pongo esto que me ha puesto los huevos a la altura de las amigdalas ( y sin la más remota sorpresa):

¡¡¡Quiero mis DÓLARES!!!! No están. NUNCA confíen en un BANCO argentino - YouTube


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Sep 2018)

Como veis la plata, creeis q bajara aun mas?


----------



## MIP (20 Sep 2018)

berciano230 dijo:


> Como veis la plata, creeis q bajara aun mas?





Eso no lo sabe nadie. Yo lo que hago es meter un poco de ahorro cada mes y hacer cost averaging. A la larga es como cambiar un tipo de dinero por otro tipo de dinero.


----------



## silverdaemon (23 Sep 2018)

El tema de los MP no tira ahora. La inflación esta bastante contenida a nivel mundial. La prensa económica esta todos los meses hablando de su posible repunte, pero vamos, que un 3% como mucho. Esas inflaciones del 7-8% anual ni estan ni se las espera.


----------



## florerero (4 Oct 2018)

Sí eso es.
Ahora la clave está en saber cuando le meten el freno de mano porque de momento no para de caer.


----------



## racional (9 Nov 2018)

Vamos a ver como el petróleo vuelve a bajar fuertemente, los precios actuales no se sostienen. El oro es más difícil de preveer, porque como todos sabemos, su precio esta manipulado. Yo pienso que se va quedar lateral muchos años. El oro físico es una apuesta a muy muy largo plazo. Y las cryptomonedas, yo creo que volverán a subir cuando nadie se lo espere, seria un error pensar que estan muertas.


----------



## luismi33 (14 Nov 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Eso no lo sabe nadie. Yo lo que hago es meter un poco de ahorro cada mes y hacer cost averaging. A la larga es como cambiar un tipo de dinero por otro tipo de dinero.




¿ Qué plata compras ? ¿ Lingotes ?


----------



## mabv1976 (15 Nov 2018)

Muy buenas, hace tiempo que no me paso por aquí, saludo a Fernando y otros compañeros metaleros, no se si siguen foreros ilustres como Taipan, Bango, Hablando en Plata..

Sólo quería hacer una reflexión al leer esta noticia del hallazgo de monedas de oro del Imperio Romano: storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9

Ya hace tiempo leí algo parecido de los sumerios cientos de años antes de los romanos.. lo que me hace reflexionar... si en 2.000 o 3.000 años alguien descubre un cofre sellado con 20 millones de dólares, una cartera de criptos por ese valor y 20 millones en monedas de oro-plata...¿cual de ellos seguiría mantenimiento valor aparte de la rareza coleccionista? Es solo una reflexión..

Un abrazo a todos, volveré por aquí cuando el león despierte y dé el rugido, mientras todas las gacelas y pequeños depredadores seguirán haciendo mucho alboroto, los mercados manipulados por unos pocos o adulterados por los bancos centrales lo mismo... pero cuando el león (oro) y la leona (plata) den el zarpazo..ese día vuelvo, aún duermen... 

Decía Napoleón de China.."a China dejadle dormir, cuando despierte el mundo temblará". Veo mucha relación con lo que comento...y de hecho China y Rusia tendrán mucho que ver, puesto que son los que pueden despertar los leones cuando les interese.

Edito: parece que el enlace no se adjunta bien, lastima, son unas monedas preciosas


----------



## Orooo (15 Nov 2018)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Muy buenas, hace tiempo que no me paso por aquí, saludo a Fernando y otros compañeros metaleros, no se si siguen foreros ilustres como Taipan, Bango, Hablando en Plata..
> 
> Sólo quería hacer una reflexión al leer esta noticia del hallazgo de monedas de oro del Imperio Romano: storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9
> 
> ...




Tiene que ser muy duro estar haciendo un agujero, encontrar un anfora como esa, mirarla y decirle "Hay te quedas"

Muy muy duro.


----------



## Ombeto (24 Nov 2018)

Creo que tales cambios no son por mucho tiempo y todos los precios pronto caerán en su lugar. Debido a esta reorganización, muchas personas, con miedo, vendieron oro, pero solo quedaron quienes creen en lo mejor. Espero que así sea.


----------



## mk73 (1 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Oro vuelve para quedarse.
> 
> El Reset monetario, el nuevo patrón oro, y La Solución Dorada, todo ello reunido en un Viejo Hilo de 2007, en el que aparecerá la solución dorada 2.0
> 
> ...




Hablas de la plata y el oro. Un poco he leido uno de tus comentarios, pero hay mucho y también los videos...poco a poco los ire viendo. Me gusta, es interesante. Gracias.
Qué opinion tienes por ejemplo del platino o el paladio? También seria cuestion de comprarlos?
Un saludo.


----------



## Que viene (7 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Oro vuelve para quedarse.
> 
> El Reset monetario, el nuevo patrón oro, y La Solución Dorada, todo ello reunido en un Viejo Hilo de 2007, en el que aparecerá la solución dorada 2.0
> 
> ...



No te pases, un hueco de esos es imposible y lo sabes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2019)

Que viene dijo:


> No te pases, un hueco de esos es imposible y lo sabes.





Deja que nos hagamos ilusiones.....

Yo veo dificil que la plata llegue a multiplicar su valor por 5 o por 10 como estan diciendo hoy por algunos sitios, pero quien sabe....

Lo que si es verdad es que tenia un trato hecho con un hombre de Berlin que suele ser muy formal para comprarle oro y el cabronazo por alguna razon se ha echado atras, es como si supiera que va a seguir subiendo con avaricia.


----------



## conde84 (2 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Deja que nos hagamos ilusiones.....
> 
> Yo veo dificil que la plata llegue a multiplicar su valor por 5 o por 10 como estan diciendo hoy por algunos sitios, pero quien sabe....
> 
> Lo que si es verdad es que tenia un trato hecho con un hombre de Berlin que suele ser muy formal para comprarle oro y el cabronazo por alguna razon se ha echado atras, es como si supiera que va a seguir subiendo con avaricia.



Yo lo que llevo viendo en el poco tiempo que llevo interesado por los metales, es que cuando empieza a bajar con cierta verticalidad un tiempo, todo es caos y dolor y el oro se va a 500 y la plata a 5 se empieza a oir, y cuando sube con cierta verticalidad en poco tiempo, de repente todo es precioso y el oro se va a poner a 10000 y la plata a 150, es exagerado el pesimismo y la euforia que crean ciertas subidas y bajadas en muchas personas.


----------



## mk73 (3 Ene 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Yo lo que llevo viendo en el poco tiempo que llevo interesado por los metales, es que cuando empieza a bajar con cierta verticalidad un tiempo, todo es caos y dolor y el oro se va a 500 y la plata a 5 se empieza a oir, y cuando sube con cierta verticalidad en poco tiempo, de repente todo es precioso y el oro se va a poner a 10000 y la plata a 150, es exagerado el pesimismo y la euforia que crean ciertas subidas y bajadas en muchas personas.




Pesimismo, euforia...y demas emociones y miserias; para eso somos humanos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2019)

No habeis nunca tenido la tentacion de coger un lingote de oro y machacarlo hasta hacerlo una lamina ?

No soy un destructor, unicamente con la intencion de quedaros al 100% tranquilos de saber que es oro puro y no tiene nada raro en su interior.

He visto como los trileros cogen un trozo de plata lo recubren con una plancha gorda de oro y hacen una moneda de 8 escudos macuquina, seria muy dificil conocer su interior de plata.

Dicen que con el tugsteno hacen lo mismo y que hay lingotes adulterados.

Ahora compras un lingote de una onza o de 100 gramos.... y dentro de unos años descubres que no es lo que compraste, ponte a buscar al que te lo vendio... en cambio le metes a eso unos porrazos buenos lo dejas machacado y te quedas tranquilo, yo ya estoy pensando incluso en cuando compre algo cara a cara pedir que me dejen delante machacarlo y conforme este laminado y se compruebe que sea oro su interior pagar al que lo haya traido.


----------



## Vilux (12 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He visto como los trileros cogen un trozo de plata lo recubren con una plancha gorda de oro y hacen una moneda de 8 escudos macuquina, *seria muy dificil conocer su interior de plata*.



El oro tiene una densidad mucho mayor que la de la plata. Si el volumen de la moneda no da el peso que tiene que dar es falsa. Es sencillísimo de verificar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2019)

Vilux dijo:


> El oro tiene una densidad mucho mayor que la de la plata. Si el volumen de la moneda no da el peso que tiene que dar es falsa. Es sencillísimo de verificar.




No es tan facil, se la han metido doblada a numismaticos de toda la vida, ademas esto ya por experiencia propia, te pegas un viajazo para ver una exposicion y muchas veces compras alguna cosa que no esta demasiado bien de precio, la cabeza no razona bien despues de ese viaje, te das cuenta cuando a la vuelta tras descansar bien examinas lo que has comprado.

Imaginate si ademas eres tu el que vende, llevas un par de dias en la exposicion lejos de tu casa y por muy descansado que estes la cabeza no esta al 100%

Ademas eso con plata pero si es tugsteno dicen que la densidad es parecida a la del oro, de vez en cuando hay noticias de barras que han metido con este metal y se dieron cuenta al tiempo, muchas veces al ir a fundir.

Un comerciante me confeso una vez que le habian metido una y que habian metido varias con resultado de unos 5000 de perdidas.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2019 at 19:47 ----------




putabolsa dijo:


> Te pongo la version Pro.Pero existe otro a mitad de precio que va igual de bien.
> Asi te quedas mas tranquilo? Ya NO hace falta machacar Nada :XX:
> 
> Sigma Metalytics Precious Metal Verifier PRO w/ Case, Refiners Wand & Microwand | eBay




Joder por lo que vale me quedo muchisimo mas tranquilo dandole de ostias al lingote.


----------



## Vilux (12 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No es tan facil, se la han metido doblada a numismaticos de toda la vida, ademas esto ya por experiencia propia, te pegas un viajazo para ver una exposicion y muchas veces compras alguna cosa que no esta demasiado bien de precio, la cabeza no razona bien despues de ese viaje, te das cuenta cuando a la vuelta tras descansar bien examinas lo que has comprado.



No me cuentes monsergas, si no te molestas en comprobar lo que compras la culpa es tuya.

Es sencillísimo comprobar la densidad con una balanza y un vaso de agua. Si no cuadra no compres y si cuadra ya piensa en la probabilidad de que sea tungsteno, que para monedas es prácticamente cero por la dificultad de fabricación y porque la falta de sonido lo delata.

Simple method to determine specific gravity or particle density - YouTube


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2019 at 19:47 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Te has molestado en saber como funciona? que parametros aplica?
Puedes comprobar un lingote o una moneda en menos de 3segundos.
Sigue viviendo en tu ignorancia,eres libre de hacerlo. ::
Cuesta lo que te ahorras en un muerto de poco mas de una onza de oro y el modelo primero,mas basico lo que cuesta poco masdemedia onza.[/QUOTE]

Si el aparato esta chulo, nadie lo niega, no es vivir en la ignorancia esque me jode pagar eso por un aparatillo aun siendo muy util..........


----------



## Vilux (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui dejo mi metodo para analizar lingotes y quedarme 100% tranquilo antes de pagarlo.
> 
> Es un metodo casi tan antiguo como el trabajo mas antiguo del mundo.
> 
> ...



Como método para venderlo más barato es infalible, pero dudo que el vendedor te deje hacer esa comprobación antes de pagar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2019)

Vilux dijo:


> Como método para venderlo más barato es infalible, pero dudo que el vendedor te deje hacer esa comprobación antes de pagar.




Si no me deja hacersela algo esconde, me voy y que se lo quede..... acudo con mi dinero y sabe que es suyo conforme pegue mis porrazos con mi portentosa machota.

Venderlo mas barato ? 

Siguen siendo por ejemplo en este caso 100 gramos de oro, valen lo mismo antes y despues, ademas una vez que entran a la saca ya no salen, no compro para vender.

Solo compro para cambiar por atunes cuando se me acaben los mios, aunque es posible que me quede sin comer para cambiarlos por virginidades y que ellas coman, pues no solo de pan se alimenta el hombre, para eso los compro.

1 gramo es un gramo, este en el estado en el que este.....

Si pudiera comprarlo mas barato me daria igual comprarlo en chapa...


----------



## Vilux (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> 1 gramo es un gramo, este en el estado en el que este.....



Se nota que estás poco fogueado en compra/venta de oro.


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no me deja hacersela algo esconde, me voy y que se lo quede..... acudo con mi dinero y sabe que es suyo conforme pegue mis porrazos con mi portentosa machota.
> 
> Venderlo mas barato ?
> 
> ...



El vendedor no tiene porque esconder nada si no te deja hacer esas comprobaciones, vamos que si te vendo un lingote y me quieres hacer eso al lingote que se 100% que es verdadero, por mi parte te aseguro que no te lo vendo.

Lo de un gramo es un gramo puede ser cierto pero con muchos matices, ese lingote si me lo machacas y luego no lo quieres, te aseguro que no se va a vender tan bien como si estuviera intacto, vamos que igual hasta lo tengo que vender por debajo de spot, ¿tu que prefiririas una moneda de kruger inmaculada, o una machacada y comida por acido? las dos son oro y pesan lo mismo, pero yo tengo claro con cual me quedo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2019)

Si lo machacho es por que lo quiero y quiero ver lo que lleva por dentro.

Si me traeis lingotes machacados por debajo de precio spot me los quedo.

Se ven cantidad de monedas romanas de oro y plata con punzonadas para comprobar que la moneda no era forrada y debajo habia otra cosa, yo no he inventado nada, solo copio a nuestros ancestros.

Yo llego con el dinero a un sitio si no me dejan comprobar no compro, normalmente todo el mundo me deja probar y cuando no me dejan algo raro se ve de fondo.

Hace unos años compraba lamina de oro que era mas barato que el lingote, pero ahora se abre la oferta pues con internet es mas facil conocer a vendedores y es mas facil acercarse al precio de spot a la hora de comprar, siendo oro 24k me da igual su formato.

Si el dia de mañana tuviera que vender, tardo una tarde en convertir mis lingotes apalizados en elefantes, leones o cualquier figura bonita, me entretengo haciendo pequeños experimentos de microfusion y no tiene ninguna dificultad especial.


----------



## zabulon (17 Ene 2019)

Medidor ultrasónico de espesor 1,2 de velocidad para 225 mm: Amazon.es: Coche y moto
Medidor ultrasónico de espesor


----------



## Vilux (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si lo machacho es por que lo quiero y quiero ver lo que lleva por dentro.
> 
> Si me traeis lingotes machacados por debajo de precio spot me los quedo.
> 
> ...



Y al que no le guste le subo el precio! Sí señor!


----------



## asqueado (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No habeis nunca tenido la tentacion de coger un lingote de oro y machacarlo hasta hacerlo una lamina ?
> 
> *Yo he visto miles de veces con un lingote meterlo en los rodillos de un laminador y sacarlos a las pulgadas de plancha que necesita, hoy en dia existen pesos que te dicen la composicion exacta de todo el lingote o moneda.*
> 
> ...



*Mira te voy a contar un caso, una persona que conozco desde hace muchos años, como si fuera familia mia, su marido murio hace bastante años y recibio de herencia un reloj dorado, tiene una mierda de pension y por necesidad me dijo que yo que entendia mas podia venderselo, lo puse en este foro por si alguien me podia aconsejar, pues bien, primero fui a un relojero de esos que ya no quedan muchos, no sabia que el reloj tuviera tres tapas para abrir, en una de ellas ponia el kilataje 14 y una numeracion, seria el numero de ese reloj de la marca Zenit, comprobo que no funcionaba y que no tenia arreglo, a lo que le dije que me sacara la maquinaria para vender el metal. Una vez sacada la maquinaria, fui a un amigo platero para decirle que si le interesaba, su compra que eso seria para fundir, lo primero que hizo fue meterlo en un peso especial, que le dijo que era de 14 kilates, pero que tambien tenia otros metales no preciosos, tuvimos que ir rompiendo por trozos el mismo, e ir comprobando, los no metales preciosos era unas circunsferencias que unia las tapas del reloj y cojia la maquinaria, pues hubo una gran diferencia el quitar toda esa morralla, de otra forma quizas no lo hubiera averiguado, hay que olvidarse de la piedra de toque y el acido, eso ya no vale.*


----------



## tasugo (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui dejo mi metodo para analizar lingotes y quedarme 100% tranquilo antes de pagarlo.
> 
> Es un metodo casi tan antiguo como el trabajo mas antiguo del mundo.
> 
> ...



A mi ese método me parece pefecto, siempre que se use con lingotes e incluso con monedas bullion, pero nunca con monedas con cierto valor numismático. Es más, si yo te comprara ese lingote ya no me importaría taladrarlo de nuevo delante de ti. ::

Pero pudiendo usar un medidor de ultrasonidos + un medidor de pureza de la superficie, creo que esa prueba sobra.

Tampoco has inventado nada nuevo, solo hay que mirar los resellos chinos... los de verdad, que también les hay falsos.




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no me deja hacersela algo esconde, me voy y que se lo quede..... acudo con mi dinero y sabe que es suyo conforme pegue mis porrazos con mi portentosa machota.
> 
> Venderlo mas barato ?
> 
> ...



Ah, y no nos mientas porque si que vendes...en el mismo hilo de compra/venta, ya ves tu...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2019)

tasugo dijo:


> Ah, y no nos mientas porque si que vendes...en el mismo hilo de compra/venta, ya ves tu...





No he mentido, cuando digo que compro para no vender, me refiero a los lingotes de oro que es lo que he expuesto aqui.

Medallas de plata si vendo todas las que querais, tengo 30 kilos en estos momentos, de estas solo me quedo algunas que me gustan las demas van fuera.

Alguna vez tambien he comprado monedas de oro por lotes y luego he vendido algunas, pero cuando compro oro de 24 kilates es para guardarlo y mi idea es no venderlo jamas de los jamases, salvo que llegue un momento critico.

La razon es secilla, lintote de 100 gramos se guarda en cualquier sitio, lingote de un kg de plata no es tan facil de guardar, si te juntas con muchos kg ya ni te digo....


----------



## galan (2 Feb 2019)

*Compro plata en malaga*

Hola 
Busco comprar algo de plata sea en monedas o lingotes en malaga. Busco 2 kg
En mano
Precio a mercado


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (14 Feb 2019)

Edito + tal y cual.


----------



## xavik (18 Feb 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui dejo mi metodo para analizar lingotes y quedarme 100% tranquilo antes de pagarlo.
> 
> Es un metodo casi tan antiguo como el trabajo mas antiguo del mundo.
> 
> ...



Yo uso un medidor de espesor con ultrasonidos y va bastante bien. Con espesores muy pequeños va regular pero por ejemplo con el espesor de una moneda de 1oz va perfecto.


----------



## racional (2 Mar 2019)

Foto que acabo de hacer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2019)

Bueno daros las gracias por que he evolucionado gracias a vosotros, al final me comprado la maquinita,
*GOLD TESTER GT 5000EU*

Va bastante bien, ahora por lo menos para tratos rapidos en mano o similares puedo hacerlos con mas tranquilidad.

La he estado probando, me dijeron que daba falsos positivos y que podria llegar a ser engañada pero mis pruebas han sido bastante satisfactorias.

Probe varios lingotes y daba como 24kilates, probe varias monedas y dio justo lo que tenia que dar, probe alguna joya y luego me puse a probar monedas tipicas chinas que imitan el oro o monedas de varios metales y en todos dio que no era oro.

Asi que de momento la maquina me gusta mucho y te quedas mas tranquilo en cuestion de un minuto.

Es esta, la venden en varias tiendas y el precio varia mucho, en unas tiendas puede llegar a valer el doble que en otras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2019)

Bueno daros las gracias por que he evolucionado gracias a vosotros, al final me comprado la maquinita,
*GOLD TESTER GT 5000EU*

Va bastante bien, ahora por lo menos para tratos rapidos en mano o similares puedo hacerlos con mas tranquilidad.

La he estado probando, me dijeron que daba falsos positivos y que podria llegar a ser engañada pero mis pruebas han sido bastante satisfactorias.

Probe varios lingotes y daba como 24kilates, probe varias monedas y dio justo lo que tenia que dar, probe alguna joya y luego me puse a probar monedas tipicas chinas que imitan el oro o monedas de varios metales y en todos dio que no era oro.

Asi que de momento la maquina me gusta mucho y te quedas mas tranquilo en cuestion de un minuto.

Es esta, la venden en varias tiendas y el precio varia mucho, en unas tiendas puede llegar a valer el doble que en otras.


----------



## consueloec (6 Mar 2019)

Yo estoy convencida que el oro va a explotar algún día y no va a valer casi nada en el precio.


----------



## alicate (6 Mar 2019)

_Yo estoy convencida que el oro va a explotar algún día y no va a valer casi nada en el precio._


Gran sentencia increiblemente refutada y argumentada, yo tambien creoque el mundo no se extinguirá por una guerra mundial sino por la estupidez humana.

Apostamos quien acierta primero en sus opiniones?

P.D. Saludos a los que profesan su misma religion, esos de las narices largas.


----------



## romanillo (6 Mar 2019)

consueloec dijo:


> Yo estoy convencida que el oro va a explotar algún día y no va a valer casi nada en el precio.



Que mas te da si careces de oro


----------



## Orooo (6 Mar 2019)

consueloec dijo:


> Yo estoy convencida que el oro va a explotar algún día y no va a valer casi nada en el precio.




Buen calculo el casi nada en el precio. Eres esta?


----------



## mk73 (9 Mar 2019)

consueloec dijo:


> Yo estoy convencida que el oro va a explotar algún día y no va a valer casi nada en el precio.




seguro que tienes varias carreras universitarias, master y doctorados; sientas catedra con tus palabras...


----------



## Gorsar (18 Mar 2019)

Quién ahora opera con los metales en el mercado? Me interesa si vale la pena empezar? Antes fue muy rentable operar con el oro pero ahora a pesar de los gráficos no me parece así


----------



## Bifendo (28 Mar 2019)

El precio de oro siempre crecía, el oro se consideraba el activo más seguro, y eso se toca a la vez al oro fiduciario y digital


----------



## CobraSensei (28 Mar 2019)

El oro tiene valor porque asi se ha decidido desde antiguo que lo debe tener... razon objetiva, la verdad, no tiene... podian ser las semillas de cannabis tb...


----------



## CobraSensei (28 Mar 2019)

Gorsar dijo:


> Quién ahora opera con los metales en el mercado? Me interesa si vale la pena empezar? Antes fue muy rentable operar con el oro pero ahora a pesar de los gráficos no me parece así



A mi tb...


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Mar 2019)

No estoy seguro de quien es este hilo (veo que es antiguo); su tema principal es el oro y lo que escribo va de ello así que lo uso. Nadie hace copypastes para mantenerlo a flote asi que entiendo que nadie tiene la propriedad moral sobre el.

Las recientes caídas no me han sorprendido, en este final de semana se dan demasiados factores para que el metal no saliera bien parado: fin de mes, fin de trimestre, OpEx y RollOver contrato GCJ19 (oro abril). Lo 1ro es importante porque los hedgies square books; es decir, cierran los libros y se analiza su rendimiento de cara a sus accionistas. Se suele pintar una situación optimista de cara a las investment letters de clientes etc… Lo mismo para la FED y cia.: muchos datos macro son trimestrales y que mejor noticia que mostrar que la mosca cojonera que es el metal, ha rendido poco en el trimestre vs el papel. Si hacéis un backtesting con esta variable, no siempre es así, pero suele pasar. En el oro es el mix de variables y vigilar que se alineen todas en un momento lo que te da un hedge.

La 2da es mas importante: si tienes una opción (call) y alguien no quiere que la ejerzas, lo mejor es convertírtela out of the money; es decir que no te compense el subyacente al precio de tu strike. ¿Como? Pues vía desplome al canto. Pero aún hay más: para aquellos que sí están in the money y convirtieron la opción a un contrato de futuro (son opciones de futuros), mas desplome para que se les atragante y lo vendan. "Gut check" “puke the position"... que se dice. Esto es mas modelizable, si lo queréis intentar. Observad la tendencia del precio del metal entre el día del OpEx (option expiration, cuando vence la opción) y el día de vencimiento del futuro, que es posterior, por unos días. Suele haber garrotazo al metal, sin datos macro relevantes que lo justifiquen.

Por todo esto y por más, yo he comprado hoy. Aunque tengo que decir que técnicamente han dejado un panorama muy desalentador (mirad la plata, abajo). Se han cargado buenos soportes y medias. Saben lo que hacen. Ninguna maquina va a entrar largo ahora: sus algoritmos están programados exactamente para que en una situación como esta, vendan, no compren. Cosa con la que los commercials (grupo del COT) están encantados claro. Clasico ciclo wash & rinse metalero. Tanto si tradeas como si buscas un buen punto de entrada para acumular a largo plazo, deberias tener esto en cuenta.







Especialmente duros han sido con el PALL, este one-two que le han pegado es algo que no había visto.







Cambiando al largo plazo, algunas razones de pq soy bullish (poco bla, bla, bla, muchos gráficos a partir de ahora):

Imparable:






Nada indica que en 2019 vaya a cambiar






El CHF, si rompe definitivamente ese suelo, se ira mas abajo






TIPS y metal, correlacion duradera  comprobadlo







Una última cosa, agradecería a los perfiles bovinos varios, gregarios de megalómanos, automáticamente me incluyeran en el ignore para evitar conflicto alguno. Yo ya lo he hecho y seria coherente que por vuestra parte lo hicierais también.

A los demás, encantado de oir vuestro feedback e inciar un buen debate en zona libre. El debate argumentado es una gozada, la razon n1 de pq escribo. Mi ego lo tengo ultimamente atado y bien atado (mucho me ha costado)


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Mar 2019)

Articulo de hoy en KWN en linea con lo que comentabamos ayer. Siempre hay que leer a Andrew Maguire con una pizca de distancia, es de los que lleva gritando que viene el lobo desde hace anos y utiliza demasiado la palabra "inminente"... cosa que en el controlado metal no aplica: las situaciones extremas se vuelven mas extremas continuamente.

Y mas info de lo descrito sobre el OpEx aqui, para los mas tecnicos. Sumariamente, viene a decir que en los dias previos al vencimiento, los vaivenes del subyacente son amplios, para causar el "maximum pain" a los tenedores de opciones. Con el objetivo que expiren sin valor. Podeis calcular el max pain de un valor poniendolo en el link.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Mar 2019)

Los COMMs aumentando las posiciones cortas 35,775 contratos, o 3.58 millones Oz . Foto ultimo COT dia del corte martes pasado...
Si tuvieramos esta info cada dia, a cierre de COMEX (no hay ninguna razon tcnica para no tenerla), no pillarian desprevenidos a tanta gente posteriores desplomes en el metal


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Mar 2019)

Sigo analizando el COT y veo que los 8 principales COMM traders estan cortos el 44.3% del total de posiciones abiertas mercado futuros COMEX 

Alguien tiene que avisar a la CFTC o mejor, a nuestra comision nacional de la competencia para que haga algo!!


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Mar 2019)

Los COMMs siguen ahi: ayer pararon en seco la plata en el 200MA. Puede que me precipitara al entrar largo ayer, de todas formas fue con menor volumen del que habituo, por si sigue el ataque.

Si la plata pierde decisivamente los 14.85 el tema se pondra serio


----------



## KFJKLL (1 Abr 2019)

El oro nos va a hacer de venus o vissa. No me parece una buena opción; nunca. Esto me lo parece. No digo que es, y que, lo sé, pero la verdad no puedo demostrarlo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Abr 2019)

Pro LETS dijo:


> El oro nos va a hacer de venus o vissa. No me parece una buena opción; nunca. Esto me lo parece. No digo que es, y que, lo sé, pero la verdad no puedo demostrarlo.



Ah OK. 

Valiosos argumentos; demostrando especial prudencia y sabiduria historica con el _No me parece una buena opción; *nunca*_

Habra que echarles una profuna pensada


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Abr 2019)

Hoy NPF por la tarde, algo creo debemos estar atentos, a la VOL previa y al impacto en el metal una vez se publique el dato.

No creo que sea un non-event; viendo el precio del metal estos dias. Basado en mis premisas proprietary internas (una de ellas es que asumo que los BBanks ya saben el dato) me mojo diciendo:

Escenario 1: Dato NFP malo (se han creado pocos empleos) = reduccion de tipos mas probable y antes = positivo metal. Por eso han atacado el precio estos dias, para rebajarlo y que no suba desde un nivel 1330USD que pudiera poner en peligro la por todos vigilada all-important resistencia de los 1360/80

Escenario 2: Dato NFP bueno (se crean muchos empleos) = tipos estables = USD fuerte = malo metal. 

Personalmente estoy neutral en mis posiciones, deshice mis largos con ligeras perdidas

Cada vez veo mas posible una buena subida del USD... Quizas la mejor opcion es largo metal... pero no en USD


----------



## kawalimit (5 Abr 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Cada vez veo mas posible una buena subida del USD... Quizas la mejor opcion es largo metal... pero no en USD



Justamente venía esta mañana escuchando Intereconomía Radio y le recomendaban a una señora -que pedía consejo para una inversión a 3 meses vista- que se pusiera larga en EUR, argumentando que en el momento en que el EUR toca el soporte de los 1,12 tiende a subir hasta el entorno de los 1,16. Es curioso esto del mercado de divisas: para cada opinión siempre hay otra en el otro sentido...


----------



## dolomita (5 Abr 2019)

Long_Gamma, es usted un Señor como la copa de un pino. Me alegra mucho encontrarle por aquí, sin perder el foco de lo importante, mostrándose generoso ante lo que se nos viene encima en un futuro no muy lejano. No siempre comprendo el nivel tecnico que maneja pero siempre me gusta seguirle.
Gracias.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Abr 2019)

kawalimit dijo:


> Justamente venía esta mañana escuchando Intereconomía Radio y le recomendaban a una señora -que pedía consejo para una inversión a 3 meses vista- que se pusiera larga en EUR, argumentando que en el momento en que el EUR toca el soporte de los 1,12 tiende a subir hasta el entorno de los 1,16. Es curioso esto del mercado de divisas: para cada opinión siempre hay otra en el otro sentido...



Hay posiciones enfrentadas, yo he llegado a la conclusion bullish USD por varias razones pero perfectamente me puedo equivocar. Estoy largo 10y UST tambien.

Para mi esto es alcista:


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Abr 2019)

dolomita dijo:


> Long_Gamma, es usted un Señor como la copa de un pino. Me alegra mucho encontrarle por aquí, sin perder el foco de lo importante, mostrándose generoso ante lo que se nos viene encima en un futuro no muy lejano. No siempre comprendo el nivel tecnico que maneja pero siempre me gusta seguirle.
> Gracias.



Gracias Dolomita.

Respecto al nivel tecnico, pregunta lo que quieras y entre todos seguro que podremos responder. La mayoria de la jerga tecnica financiera es artificialmente compleja, muchas veces innecesaria.
Aunque mi trabajo esta relacionado con el area financiera, no es la rama de inversion. Todo lo que se lo he aprendido leyendo y a base de analisis. Hace falta un buen nivel de ingles, eso si.


----------



## veismuler (6 Abr 2019)

Eres un crack..tienes toda mi aprobación...que pena que no seas tú y no el otro (ese que tú y yo sabemos) el que lleve todo reconocimiento..gracias, tío te sigo leyendo...


----------



## veismuler (6 Abr 2019)

Esto que dices está muy bien, lo suscribo:
"Una última cosa, agradecería a los perfiles bovinos varios, gregarios de megalómanos, automáticamente me incluyeran en el ignore para evitar conflicto alguno. Yo ya lo he hecho y seria coherente que por vuestra parte lo hicierais también".
Lo que pasa es que yo soy muy curiosete...


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Abr 2019)

Un poco decepcionado con el COT oro de esta semana; pensaba que la reducción de cortos de los COMMs seria mayor… Y desde el martes pasado (día de corte del COT, como sabéis) analizando el volumen y posiciones abiertas, poco habrá mejorado la situación. Toca esperar más, H2.2019 quizás.







Así que paso a otra cosa: el BPR (Bank Participation Report), que sale una vez al mes, a diferencia del COT que es semanal. Aquí se pueden ver más detalles de las posiciones de nuestros amigos los bancos.







Como sé que Ted Butler es popular entre vosotros, probablemente habréis leído su artículo en SilverSeek, respecto a sus peleas con la CTFC y Bart Chilton, sobre la manipulación platera. Con eso en mente, ¿a quien se le ocurre que puede significar lo señalado con una flecha en el gráfico de arriba? Desde mi punto de vista es vital saberlo. Es el momento en el que todo cambio... Anyone?



(siempre gracias al data wrangler Nick Laird por sus geniales gráficos que uso de su web goldchartsrus)


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Abr 2019)

Paciencia, paciencia


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Abr 2019)

Long... ¡Felicidades por todos tus comentarios!


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


>



La flecha indica el momento en el que JPM adquirió Bear Stearns y con ello, sus masivas posiciones cortas plata. Antes no figuraban en el BPR ya que la CFTC solo obliga a publicarlas a entidades bancarias y Bear no era un banco; JPM sí, y por eso explotan sus cortos plata en Abril 2008, después de absorber Bear Stearns.

Seguro que os acordáis de las condiciones bochornosas de los rescates y compras obligadas (JPM Bear Stearns, BoA Merrill etc…) a determinados too big to fail, en las que el rescatado impone condiciones al rescatador… mierda de mundo en el que vivimos, especialmente tratándose de dinero del contribuyente… 
Pues bien, dudo mucho que el billon+ de perdidas latentes que en ese momento tenia Bear por sus posiciones cortas en plata (una de las razones de su quiebra que no se comentan por ahí) pasaran por alto en la negociación entre JPM y la FED. JPM conseguiría de la FED y CTFC/SEC que hicieran la vista gorda ante “futuras necesarias manipulaciones a la baja” en el metal, para poder salirse de esos masivos cortos heredados de Bear Stearns. 

Me imagino al amigo Jamie Dimon negociando con Geithner y Bernanke en plan: 
*JD*-“chicos, si me obligáis a comprar a Bear, además de darme garantías, pasta, interés a 0%... tenéis que darme carta blanca para netear esas posiciones cortas plata; mis chicos del trading desk van a tener que hacer algunas operaciones pelín poco ortodoxas en el futuro próximo…. Tenéis que verlo como un win-win: prospero para JPM y para vosotros también porque tendréis que poner menos pasta para el rescate!”
*Tim/Ben*-“Ok Jaime, trato hecho. ¡Qué bien nos lo has vendido!”

Obviamente siempre hay una parte que pierde: países productores, mineras… y sobre todo inversores que no creen en experimentos monetarios Ctrl+P. Pero como a estos últimos, los Bancos Centrales siempre les tienen ganas pues adelante con el deal y que se jodan por no creer en el papel.

Lo que al principio nació como una manipulación temporal, supongo que, al darse cuenta de los tremendos beneficios de la misma, la han seguido estirando hasta hoy. JPM es también un Bullion Bank así que maneja todas las cartas de la baraja. Que grandes.

El responsable de las operaciones trading plata de Bear no fue despedido como la mayoría de la plantilla, este fue fichado por JPM y continuo bastante después gestionando las posiciones de metales en JPM (supongo que a las órdenes de la sociópata pero brillante Blythe Masters***, entonces head of commodities)


***Añadiendo el enlace a la wiki, acabo de leer que es consejera del grupo Santander… te cagas


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Abr 2019)

Long.. que opinas sobre la "supuesta" bestial e historica acumulación de plata fisica( muy por encima de los hermanos Hunt y de Warrent Buffet) 
Es de clientes de JP Morgan?
Simplemente es incierto?
Si, es cierta su acumulación, por que esperan un disrupción en el sistema monetario.
Si, es cierta su acumilación, simplemente porque el "peak silver" está cerca y su precio por la ley de oferta y demanda se multiplicara incluso por como minimo 2 digitos.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Abr 2019)

Esta semana he leido que Julius Baer (Banca suiza) ve el dolar mas debil y el oro a 1400$ para finales de este año

Aunque ya se sabe las predicciones que fiabilidad suelen tener


----------



## racional (26 Abr 2019)

El oro sigue estancado desde hace años.
Mientras tanto las empresas tecnológicas siguen ascendiendo.
Hoy Microsoft alcanzó el valor record del billón de dólares.


----------



## Just (27 Abr 2019)

Fernandojcg, has cogido un vicio muy malo con las etiquetas, debes estar pasando una muy mala etapa, realmente.


----------



## MIP (27 Abr 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Long.. que opinas sobre la "supuesta" bestial e historica acumulación de plata fisica( muy por encima de los hermanos Hunt y de Warrent Buffet)
> Es de clientes de JP Morgan?
> Simplemente es incierto?



Algunos barruntan que hacen de intermediarios para el gobierno Chino, pero no se que habra de cierto en ello. Ademas no se por que estos hablan (mas o menos) abiertamente de sus compras de oro pero no de las de plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2019)

Hola, Just: Le recomiendo una visita al oculista... o pensamientos menos "maliciosos". En este hilo NO hay ninguna etiqueta mía y en el que llevo tampoco. Es más, allí borré la última que pusé, al igual que las de los demás conforeros. Si algo me caracteriza precisamente es que NO me gustan las etiquetas. Es tan simple como echar un vistazo a TODOS los temas que he realizado en Burbuja: encontrará muy pocas... Y, quizás, le sobre algún dedo de las dos manos.


----------



## casconet (2 May 2019)

Hola, el Oro tuvo un buen rally el año pasado, pero no pudo con la resistencia principal.
Poco a poco se va desinflando.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2019)

Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre China y su papel manipulando el metal.

El gran Kyle Bass en una entrevista el otro día sintetizaba muy bien la problemática. Defendía que China aglutina los problemas de cualquier país emergente (ahora los detallo) con desenlaces conocidos a la Venezuela, Argentina, Zimbabwe etc… pero que la gente descarta un final así “porque estamos hablando de China”, “hombre… no es lo mismo” etc…
No le quedaba tan clara la distinción (a mí tampoco). 

Kyle es famoso por sus posiciones cortas en 2008 con las que se benefició a gusto; pero también lleva corto mucho tiempo Japón y recientemente China; cosa que no le ha ido tan bien. El theta de su posición (largo Gamma) le debe estar haciendo pupa, por muy convexa que sea su estrategia. Está bien apostar por un evento que te beneficia generosamente cuando/si se manifiesta, pero la apuesta no es gratuita: te cuesta una “prima” que debes renovar constantemente. Para hacerlo sencillo, la naturaleza convexa te protege, es decir, estas largo y pierdes solo el coste de la apuesta; en el otro lado esta el que te ha vendido la opción: ingresa por lo vendido, pero deberá compensarte en el caso de que el evento se materialice: ganancias limitadas, perdidas potencialmente infinitas. 

La eterna dicotomía entre los que buscan unos ingresos estables (venden riesgo, aka volatilidad en el simplista mundo black-scholes) y los que lo compran. En el 1er bando fondos de pensiones, value investors varios y demás apologistas del sell side obligados a mostrar resultados a sus clientes en sus investment letters trimestrales. Suelen tener una tendencia importante a ser rescatados y a balbucear cada X años el famoso “pero como podíamos imaginar que sucedería algo así…”
En el lado contrario gente que entiende el riesgo de manera diferente y que no teme que sus clientes se vayan con el dinero a otra parte por no mostrar beneficios dos trimestres seguidos. Los que hayáis visto la película The Big Short y la presión a la que sometían a Christian Bale (Michael Burry) por mantener su apuesta convexa lo entenderéis.

Joder, me he ido por las ramas y ni siquiera he empezado a desarrollar el asunto que nos concierne: China y metal. Este finde saco un momento y sigo.


----------



## plus ultra (3 May 2019)

Hace unos días mientras desayunaba he visto que en un programa de A3 hacían un publireportaje sobre el precio del oro,según las casas de compra-venta no paraban de vender OZ y lingotes y que las predicciones eran que en breve se venia una buena subida.

Me han metido el miedo en el cuerpo,estoy por soltar algunas monedillas que tengo por ahí y anular la compra que tenia en mente,medio pais a una nomina de ser pobres y segun ellos "la gente" no para de invertir en oro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2019)

Siguiendo con el tema anterior, China publica los datos macro que le conviene, independientemente de si son verdad o no. Por lo que suelen ser poco significativos/creibles. Por eso es bueno ver que hacen sus trading partners: Korea, Australia etc… y si analizamos estos, la cosa no va bien. Sus datos macro no son buenos, China vende menos.

China tiene intervenida su economía, así como el Yuan (con el tipo de cambio que le parece). Ha impreso de la nada, dado crédito a sus bancos, estimulado la demanda interna vía proyectos de infraestructura faraónicos etc… como si no hubiera un mañana. Trillones aquí y allá, mucho más que la FED y Draghi juntos. Déficits a saco.
Y no hay problema, porque la maquina de imprimir yuanes depende de ellos y la articulan como quieren; con un férreo control social y disidente. Es como Medem y su 1 ARS = 1 USD (LOL).

Solo tienen un punto débil:

El USD.

Toda compra externa es en USD, especialmente el petróleo. Y de esto consumen mucho. Por eso aceleradamente los acuerdos con Rusia para comprar en Yuanes, lanzamiento del mercado de futuros de crudo en Yuanes etc… nada de ser la próxima moneda reserva y bobadas por el estilo. El principal objetivo es mitigar su talón de Aquiles dolariano.

¿Qué hace un chino corrupto millonario (hay varios de estos) a la primera de cambio? Comprar real state en Vancouver, Australia etc… Enviar a sus hijos a las mejores universidades tipo Yale, Stanford etc…
Todo eso se paga en USD, son más USD que salen. Los excedentes de sus exportaciones hace tiempo que no compensan el déficit. Por eso los abundantes analistas de 1er grado (a 2dos y 3ros grados llegan pocos) diciendo que China esta migrando a una economía basada en la demanda interna y no externa (cuyo ciclo se acaba). Es una necesidad, no una moda.

Las sanciones/tarifas de Trump no ayudan, ahora entenderéis porque es su caballo de batalla y no cede ni un ápice. Sabe que hace daño. China esta obligada a transigir. 

De memoria (lo podemos verificar en internet): el 60% de las transacciones mundiales son en USD, 30% y pico EUR resto varias monedas… solo el 1% en Yuanes. Internamente pueden imprimir lo que quieran y seguir con el chiringuito a tope pero para pagar lo que compran fuera necesitan USD. Si se les acaban = devaluación = game over. 
China necesita batallar todos los frentes en la sangría de USD para no acabar como Argentina. 

Y llegamos a las MMPP y al rey entre ellas: el oro. Este se paga en USD (que putada) y compran billones por lo bajini en el ámbito oficial + otro tanto, más transparente, el consumo retail, que pasa por Metalor, Argor y Valcambi. 
Ante esta situación ¿Qué creéis que hace China?

 Machacar el precio para limitar la salida de USD. Total, ningún país hoy en día, 100% fiduciario se va a quejar. Incluso puede que me ayuden. Los chinos son parte activa en la LBMA.
 Comprar a precio libre marcado por el mercado, que podemos imaginarnos cual seria, actualmente varios BC (más otra demanda institucional) peleando por adquirir oro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hace unos días mientras desayunaba he visto que en un programa de A3 hacían un publireportaje sobre el precio del oro,según las casas de compra-venta no paraban de vender OZ y lingotes y que las predicciones eran que en breve se venia una buena subida.
> 
> Me han metido el miedo en el cuerpo,estoy por soltar algunas monedillas que tengo por ahí y anular la compra que tenia en mente,medio pais a una nomina de ser pobres y segun ellos "la gente" no para de invertir en oro.



¿Anular la compra por un publirreportaje de A3 sobre el metal?

¿Tú tienes claras las razones por las que inviertes en oro?


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2019)

casconet dijo:


> Hola, el Oro tuvo un buen rally el año pasado, pero no pudo con la resistencia principal.
> Poco a poco se va desinflando.



La resistencia de los 1370 es clara. Todo el mundo y su perro toby la vigilan.
Lo de que se va desinflando no esta tan claro.

Tu veras si quieres que te pille la MMT estando 100% en papelitos. 
El bancocentralismo esta muerto, viene MMT. Y si los democratas ganan en 2020 antes de lo que creemos


----------



## jaris (4 May 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La resistencia de los 1370 es clara. Todo el mundo y su perro toby la vigilan.
> Lo de que se va desinflando no esta tan claro.
> 
> Tu veras si quieres que te pille la MMT estando 100% en papelitos.
> El bancocentralismo esta muerto, viene MMT. Y si los democratas ganan en 2020 antes de lo que creemos



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero de que va esto del MMT?


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 May 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, pero de que va esto del MMT?



MMT

Hay muchas opiniones a favor y en contra de MMT (no se como lo habran traducido al Espanol). Esta de Doug Casey, sin pelos en la lengua como siempre, me parece buena introduccion. 

Yo tengo mi propia opinion. 

Independientemente de opiniones y centrandonos en como afectaria a la evolucion del precio del oro (titulo del hilo), dudo mucho que pudieran sujetar su cotizacion con una MMT o similar implantada. Se retirarian a niveles bastante mas altos donde empezar el control del precio otra vez. 

Ese seria el plan anyways...


----------



## jaris (4 May 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> MMT
> 
> Hay muchas opiniones a favor y en contra de MMT (no se como lo habran traducido al Espanol). Esta de Doug Casey, sin pelos en la lengua como siempre, me parece buena introduccion.
> 
> ...



gracias


----------



## besto (18 May 2019)

Pues yo opino que esta semana es clave. Estamos apoyados en la linea de tendencia de varios meses, me parece un buen punto para rebotar y una señal de flojera grande si perdemos el nivel al cierre semanal.

Y veo la situacion delicada tb en bolsas e incluso diria en criptos. Esta semana marcará en mi opinion la tendencia de los proximos meses y espero buena volatilidad.

Veremos....


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> ¿Anular la compra por un publirreportaje de A3 sobre el metal?
> 
> ¿Tú tienes claras las razones por las que inviertes en oro?



Pues es inteligente, porque hace lo contrario a lo que recomiendan los medios. ¿Cuando los massmierda han querido hacernos ricos? Es como expansión, todo el día con su propaganda a SAN... O Bitcoin, un sorprendente reportaje en TVE hablando maravillas... A 15000 dólares.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues es inteligente, porque hace lo contrario a lo que recomiendan los medios. ¿Cuando los massmierda han querido hacernos ricos? Es como expansión, todo el día con su propaganda a SAN... O Bitcoin, un sorprendente reportaje en TVE hablando maravillas... A 15000 dólares.




No veas el placer que me ha dado cerrar unos cortos que tenia en SAB, con jugosos beneficios (varios K EUR). No fue un trade emocional (no puedes operar asi) pero saber que de un plumazo he compensado todas las comisiones que los putos bancos me han cargado a lo largo de los últimos 10 años, ha sido un gustazo.


La sensación de ganar dinero estando largo en algo como Monsanto (nunca he invertido ahí), debe ser agridulce para todo ser humano no idiota.
Lo contrario (el placer puro) es ganar pasta estando corto banca española.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 May 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No veas el placer que me ha dado cerrar unos cortos que tenia en SAB, con jugosos beneficios (varios K EUR). No fue un trade emocional (no puedes operar asi) pero saber que de un plumazo he compensado todas las comisiones que los putos bancos me han cargado a lo largo de los últimos 10 años, ha sido un gustazo.
> 
> 
> La sensación de ganar dinero estando largo en algo como Monsanto (nunca he invertido ahí), debe ser agridulce para todo ser humano no idiota.
> Lo contrario (el placer puro) es ganar pasta estando corto banca española.



Hundir a SAN y BBVA y sacarte dinero debe de ser orgásmico.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 May 2019)

Estos son los gráficos largo/plazo que manejaba y conservo de cuando abrí los cortos (que todavía aplican). La banca española esta FUBAR, tiende a cero. Técnicamente la perspectiva es horrible como ves abajo, es el ultimo soporte antes del abismo.

Pero hay un problema que me impide ponerme corto re-hipotecando la casa, vendiendo el coche y con todo el dinero de la cruz roja de mi provincia: ¿cuáles serán los bancos que dejarán caer (o vendidos, absorbidos por 1Eur) y cuales los rescatados? Es como DB: su estado fundamental (con una cartera de derivados de billones que nadie quiere tocar ni con un palo) y técnico es nefasto. Pero nunca puede quebrar: si te pilla corto el anuncio oficial de que le ayudan, estas jodido. 

De hecho, DB para mi es un trade largo. Estoy esperando a que la situación sea desesperada, negra… para ponerme largo.


----------



## racional (30 May 2019)

Los tipos cero han venido para quedarse. Este es el panorama.

El mercado comienza a descontar que la Fed recortará tres veces los tipos de interés


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Jun 2019)

racional dijo:


> Los tipos cero han venido para quedarse. Este es el panorama.
> 
> El mercado comienza a descontar que la Fed recortará tres veces los tipos de interés



Tipos negativos incluso diria yo...
El amigo Draghi hoy no engana a nadie


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

racional dijo:


> Los tipos cero han venido para quedarse. Este es el panorama.
> 
> El mercado comienza a descontar que la Fed recortará tres veces los tipos de interés



¿Huida hacia adelante?


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Huida hacia adelante?



La única razón por la que la FED ha subido tipos recientemente es para poder recortarlos, para tener munición. Las bobadas tipo “solida economía” “fuerte crecimiento, recuperación” etc… son solo eso, tonterías. 

Históricamente hacen falta sobre 300-400bp para reanimar una economía en recesión. La FED estaba a 0, tenia que subir. Lo que han conseguido es acelerar la recesión . Estaban (están) atrapados.

La “normalización” de tipos etc… son narrativas oficiales para el rebano. Los que saben están largo metal y UST…


----------



## Long_Gamma (15 Jun 2019)

Fijaos en el high tick del doji en el oro…

Os da una idea de lo que se tuvieron que emplear los COMMs para apagar el fuego y dominar la vela de cierre semanal.
Si tradeas metal como un hombre, con skin in the game, (no solo charlataneas para rellenar tu día sin saber mejor que hacer, “acumulando físico” esperando el día D… LOL) estas últimas sesiones han sido las ventanas que hubieras debido aprovechar para demostrar rendimientos. En el metal, si no eres un insider, hay que tradear muy poco (incluso nada algunos meses) y aprovechar la conjunción de astros que se presentan pocas veces al año.

Estos últimos días era uno de ellos.

Y tienes que saber cuáles son esos astros claro… 

Y quien dice tradear, dice también hedgear una posición física.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (15 Jun 2019)

El otro es una super estafa se hace al químicamente hasta el aluminio es más útil. Seguid dejando que os engañen.


----------



## Orooo (16 Jun 2019)

TORREVIEJAESUNESPEJO dijo:


> El otro es una super estafa se hace al químicamente hasta el aluminio es más útil. Seguid dejando que os engañen.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Jun 2019)

Orooo dijo:


>



LOL!!!

Miami Vice?


----------



## DoctorKaputo (20 Jun 2019)

1385 $. Un 2,77 % ahora mismo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Jun 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> 1385 $. Un 2,77 % ahora mismo.



El Powel que dice que bajará los tipos y sus pantalones todo a la vez.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (20 Jun 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> El Powel que dice que bajará los tipos y sus pantalones todo a la vez.



Y Draghi igual el otro día. Entre el uno el otro han disparado el oro .... y el futuro del SP, ahora mismo en maximos históricos.
La impresora hace auténticos milagros. Es como el de la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces.


----------



## vagina salvaje (3 Jul 2019)

es buen momento para invertir 1k en monedas?


----------



## vagina salvaje (3 Jul 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Fijaos en el high tick del doji en el oro…
> 
> Os da una idea de lo que se tuvieron que emplear los COMMs para apagar el fuego y dominar la vela de cierre semanal.
> Si tradeas metal como un hombre, con skin in the game, (no solo charlataneas para rellenar tu día sin saber mejor que hacer, “acumulando físico” esperando el día D… LOL) estas últimas sesiones han sido las ventanas que hubieras debido aprovechar para demostrar rendimientos. En el metal, si no eres un insider, hay que tradear muy poco (incluso nada algunos meses) y aprovechar la conjunción de astros que se presentan pocas veces al año.
> ...



joder no he entendido nada


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Jul 2019)

vagimel dijo:


> joder no he entendido nada



Es normal. Pero no desesperes. Sigue el proceso de abajo en el orden descrito (importante porque hay dependencias entre los Work Packages)


Compra el Marca y estudia bien como se presenta la Champions 2020
Cambia la ROM a tu móvil, por una que sea más guay
Bájate un par de apps y toquetealas un poco
Vuelve a leer el comentario
 
Seguro que ahora está mucho más claro


----------



## vagina salvaje (5 Jul 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Es normal. Pero no desesperes. Sigue el proceso de abajo en el orden descrito (importante porque hay dependencias entre los Work Packages)
> 
> 
> Compra el Marca y estudia bien como se presenta la Champions 2020
> ...



Chuloputas, que no entienda la jerga que has utilizado no quiere decir que pierda el tiempo. A lo mejor es que estoy empezando a interesarme por este mundillo y nadie nace sabiendo. Relájate un poco, bobo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Jul 2019)

vagimel dijo:


> Chuloputas, que no entienda la jerga que has utilizado no quiere decir que pierda el tiempo. A lo mejor es que estoy empezando a interesarme por este mundillo y nadie nace sabiendo. Relájate un poco, bobo.



¿Tendrán algo que ver las recientes revalorizaciones en tu interés “por este mundillo”?
¿Querrás pegar un pelotazo rápido tal vez?


----------



## vagina salvaje (5 Jul 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> ¿Tendrán algo que ver las recientes revalorizaciones en tu interés “por este mundillo”?
> ¿Querrás pegar un pelotazo rápido tal vez?



anda, vete a tomar por culo


----------



## Play_91 (10 Jul 2019)

Pronto vamos a empezar a ver tiendas de compro oro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jul 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pronto vamos a empezar a ver tiendas de compro oro




Yo creo que en la anterior crisis se vendio casi todo el oro que tenia la gente mas humilde......... poco exito tendrian si se abren muchas, ya pegaron el pelotazo en la anterior crisis.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2019)

Una duda que siempre he tenido y que creo mucha gente tiene.

Si tu llevas por ejemplo una onza a venderla en un compro oro supongo que intentaran darte lo minimo posible.......

Si llevas la onza a por ejemplo degussa que tienen una tabla de los precios de recompra, que pasaria ??

Tiene que ser onza degussa en su paquetillo inmaculado y sin un solo arañazo para que se respete ese precio, si la onza esta fuera del blister ya no te dan ese precio ?? si la onza no es degussa y es de otra marca que precio te dan ???

Siempre ha sido una duda, la gente a la que le he comprado alguna vez siempre me han confesado que intentaron vender en tiendas famosas de sus ciudades y que les daban mierda de precios......


----------



## MIP (14 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una duda que siempre he tenido y que creo mucha gente tiene.
> 
> Si tu llevas por ejemplo una onza a venderla en un compro oro supongo que intentaran darte lo minimo posible.......
> 
> ...



Los compro oro suelen ofrecer un poco por debajo de spot.

Las tiendas de monedas te ofrecen normalmente spot, siempre que sean monedas que también vendan. Por eso es mejor en ese sentido acumular con bullion estandar que con coleccionables o numismáticos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Jul 2019)

tomo sitio


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Jul 2019)

Os pongo un ejemplo real para que os hagais idea los noobs. 

Un conocido me ofrecio 4 monedas de oro de 1 Oz en mayo (mitad de mayo de 2019) a precio de spot. 

El precio spot de ese momento era de 1125 €/Oz. En adelante, los precios puede que no sean exactos, pero sí son reales euro arriba o abajo. 

Yo en ese momento no podia o no queria invertir, de modo que le aconseje venderlas en el foro de compraventa entre foreros.

Como referencias, este conocido pregunto a un compro-vendo-oro por los precios. Este comerciante las vendia a 1180 y las compraba (recompraba) a 1080. Al compi le sabia a poco este precio, asi que puso un anuncio en el foro ofreciendo el lote a 1150 la moneda (4600 el set completo). 

Tuvo numerosas respuestas, se interesaron varias personas. Alguno pretendia comprar por debajo del precio de spot (sin decir cuanto por debajo). Pero con el resto tuvo un trato correctisimo y afable. 

Las vendio a un coforero a precio de spot + 1% en ese momento. El precio spot de ese momento era de 1160 y fue una buena venta. 

Cabe decir que fue tambien una buena compra, porque hoy el precio spot esta a 1250  




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2019)

Mas bien es esto lo que me comentan las personas a las que les he comprado algo fisico.

Tened en cuenta que si ofrecieran un 1% por debajo de spot creo que por unos pocos miserables euros no se molestarian en buscar comprador a su oro, irian a la tienda y lo venderian alli en cuestion de minutos.


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (14 Jul 2019)

Oro parece plata no es, adivina que fruta es.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Los compro oro suelen ofrecer un poco por debajo de spot.
> 
> Las tiendas de monedas te ofrecen normalmente spot, siempre que sean monedas que también vendan. Por eso es mejor en ese sentido acumular con bullion estandar que con coleccionables o numismáticos.



Yo creo que dan bastante menos, luego lo de acumular estandar depende, si sabes buscar al final encuentras oportunidades interesantes en moneda chula o otra cosa que est emejor que el simple estandar o lingote comun.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2019)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Os pongo un ejemplo real para que os hagais idea los noobs.
> 
> Un conocido me ofrecio 4 monedas de oro de 1 Oz en mayo (mitad de mayo de 2019) a precio de spot.
> 
> ...





Yo he comprado oro a precio de Spot en el foro y siempre he tenido un trato correcto por parte del vendedor, suele ser buena gente que en ese momento por cualquier motivo quiere vender.

Tambien he vendido algo de plata por el foro y tambien el trato de los compradores ha sido correcto, tambien alguno mandando ofertas que ni contestaba, se ve que algunos prueban por si suena la flauta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2019)

Una vez hace ya muchos años, cuando aun no me interesaba el oro compre bastantes monedas por debajo del precio de spot, fui a llevarlas a un compro oro y me querian timar, decian que eran de oro 18 kilates, esas monedas eran de 23 kilates minimo, monedas arabes pero no eran de ceca Española.

Seguidamente fui a otro compro oro y mismo metodo decian que eran 18 kilates, pero la avaricia les pudo por que me hice el loco con respecto a la procedencia de las monedas, no les dije que eran monedas arabes de fuera de España con nulo valor numismatico o pequeñisimo mas que el que pudieran tener por su oro.

Al final me hicieron una oferta digna y las vendi en ese segundo compro oro, pero me la hicieron por que pensaban que iban a pegar el pelotazo con las monedas.

Solo tuve esa experiencia por eso pregunto si son reales los precios que ponen de recompra o luego te meten mas pegas que el copon.


----------



## NicoTesla (18 Jul 2019)

Hola a todos:

Quería comprar estas monedas del 50 aniversario del Apollo 11.

Apollo 11 50th Anniversary

Pero comprarlas directamente en la US Mint me puede crear problemas de aduanas y líos.

¿Sabéis algún sitio en Europa que las vendan?

Gracias


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Jul 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quería comprar estas monedas del 50 aniversario del Apollo 11.
> 
> ...



Juraría que esas aún no andan por Europa, mirate coininvest a ver si están allí.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2019)

Deberiais todos probar el orgasmo que es estar corto banca ES y ver como recuperas buena parte de las comisones que te han cobrado esta gentuza de golpe  

Teneis vuestras estrategias preparadas para manana, gran dia FOMC?
No creo que sea bueno para el metal, quizas no el mismo dia de manana pero despues, a corto plazo. Yo estoy corto plata.

Los COMMs saben ya la decision de la FED​Tambien saben el dato de paro del viernes​Solo hay que ver como estan posicionados en el COT​Personalmente pienso que solo ayudaria al metal una bajada de 50bbp, y esta medida drastica delataria que estamos en plena recesion, cosa que no quieren​
Ya veremos, quizas salga con el rabo entre las piernas...

A largo plazo, no veo ningun asset class mejor que el oro. Pocas veces ha tenido tanto viento a favor. Solo espero correcciones para acumular mas. Es el sitio donde estar. Por fin vamos a capitalizar todo ese conocimiento adquirido durante anhos... mientras otros solo empiezan ahora, subiendose tarde al carro. Pensando que el metal es un instrumento facil de entender cuando es lo mas complejo que hay.

Robando una frase del gran Kiril Sokoloff en una entrevista reciente:
_I happen to like gold a lot. It's been out of favor, it's not understood at all. People come to it very late in the cycle, they write it up and they think they understand it when they really don't. It's very sophisticated instrument with much different values and trading parameters than people are experienced. And I see it as the best barometer of deflation and reflation. I'm not using the word inflation, reflation. _


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Jul 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Deberiais todos probar el orgasmo que es estar corto banca ES y ver como recuperas buena parte de las comisones que te han cobrado esta gentuza de golpe
> 
> Teneis vuestras estrategias preparadas para manana, gran dia FOMC?
> No creo que sea bueno para el metal, quizas no el mismo dia de manana pero despues, a corto plazo. Yo estoy corto plata.
> ...




Yo también cubro en cortos un 15% de mi posición en Físico, en estos mismos instantes (41.36 € gramo en contado).
26.87€ gramo mi promedio de Físico, o sea, palomitas de maíz, con una Estrella de Galicia al borde del estado líquido al sólido.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo también cubro en cortos un 15% de mi posición en Físico, en estos mismos instantes (41.36 € gramo en contado).
> 26.87€ gramo mi promedio de Físico, o sea, palomitas de maíz, con una Estrella de Galicia al borde del estado líquido al sólido.



Muy pocos hacen lo que tú. Y si ya hablamos de hedgear el currency risk USDEUR, apaga y vámonos.

Con todos los dealers metal en ES con los que he hablado (algunos manejan mucho volumen), ninguno lo hace. Son como dos mundos diferentes: me cuentan historias interesantísimas sobre el físico, refino, granalla etc… y yo sobre el precio. En el mundo físico, el precio es una variable que les es dada, como la lluvia al agricultor. No quieren/saben/pueden mitigarlo… No entienden sus dinámicas.

De todas formas, a medio plazo deberías plantearte soltar amarras e imitar a los grandes productores que dejaron de hedgear su producción (nada de cortos). Los tiempos de estructuras bajistas (ahem supresión ahem) en el metal creo los hemos dejado atrás


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una vez hace ya muchos años, cuando aun no me interesaba el oro compre bastantes monedas por debajo del precio de spot, fui a llevarlas a un compro oro y me querian timar, decian que eran de oro 18 kilates, esas monedas eran de 23 kilates minimo, monedas arabes pero no eran de ceca Española.
> 
> Seguidamente fui a otro compro oro y mismo metodo decian que eran 18 kilates, pero la avaricia les pudo por que me hice el loco con respecto a la procedencia de las monedas, no les dije que eran monedas arabes de fuera de España con nulo valor numismatico o pequeñisimo mas que el que pudieran tener por su oro.
> 
> ...




Notrabajo34: acabo de ver tu comentario. Me tienes que explicar porque vendes físico cuando puedes vender papel. Por el spread, por comodidad, por seguridad, por riesgo… no tiene sentido. 

Metal para ahorrar, papel para transacciones/tradear.

Solo en el caso de necesidad imperante lo entendería.


----------



## adri20 (31 Jul 2019)

Tiene buena pinta ahora, está como acumulando en un movimiento lateral para empezar a subir (lo más probable pues no somos adivinos)


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Ago 2019)

Cortos cerrados ahora mismo, !...
Gracias Powell por tus indecidiones!... pensaba quedarme 4/5 días en Mallorca pero aguantó perfectamente 10 dias más a tu salud.

Tampoco es necesario cubrir el físico, como dice Long Gama, no es producente ir contra natura, la tendencia es la que es, y no hay más.


----------



## Long_Gamma (1 Ago 2019)

Yo todavía aguanto con los míos: fui vendiendo plata hasta promediar un 16.51. Quiero esperar a NFP de ahora; me temo que sea otro golpe al metal (clásico un-dos)

También compre PUTs SPX Dec2020 ayer por la mañana. Creo que el S&P ya ha dado todo lo que debería dar a medio largo plazo; de esto no estoy tan seguro y con las otras veces que he salido escaldado intentando ponerme corto renta variable nadie debería hacerme caso. Es un trade de vanidad… ponerse corto S&P…

También largo Eurodollars: otra forma mas sofisticada y menos “a pecho descubierto” que alguien me enseñó para estar corto banca europea.
Un placer hablar con alguien con skin in the game, no charlatanería gratuita copy-pasteadora que solo sabe buy & hold sin tener ni puta idea de las dinámicas que afectan al precio del metal (como nadie de este grupo me lee, nadie estará ofendido).


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo todavía aguanto con los míos: fui vendiendo plata hasta promediar un 16.51. Quiero esperar a NFP de ahora; me temo que sea otro golpe al metal (clásico un-dos)
> 
> También compre PUTs SPX Dec2020 ayer por la mañana. Creo que el S&P ya ha dado todo lo que debería dar a medio largo plazo; de esto no estoy tan seguro y con las otras veces que he salido escaldado intentando ponerme corto renta variable nadie debería hacerme caso. Es un trade de vanidad… ponerse corto S&P…
> 
> ...





Suerte L_G en tus traders.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ago 2019)

Sigo corto plata.

El cabron de Trump no es tonto y me dio un buen susto con su tweet anunciando nuevos aranceles a China. You have to love el timing: 1ro deja que la FED baje tipos y justo despues lanza la bomba... imposible que no hubiera sido planeado.

Sabe lo que hace: la balanza comercial es muy favorable a USA en este guerra: CN compra 150billones a USA. USA 350billones a CN... Los aranceles no son simetricos, Trump hace mas dano. CN tiene otras armas: devaluar (aunque eso seria una bomba). Por lo que no creo que esta guerra comercial vaya a aflojar en un futuro proximo.

Trump es un magnate inmobiliario, sofisticado pero al final un Paco el pocero mas. Su forma de negociar es ladrillera: de punetazo en la mesa. Lo espanoles seguro reconocemos su estilo. Personalmente creo que tiene claro que su re-eleccion el ano que viene depende 100% de la economia (entiendo lo del muro con Mexico, la inmigracion etc... pero no es lo importante). Hay muy pocas excepciones en la historia de un presidente USA reelegido estando el pais en recesion. Por eso pienso que lo va a dar todo para estirar el asunto hasta el proximo verano.

Y ya sabemos que pasa cuando las cosas al limite se estiran todavia mas... se dejan caer una vez la reeleccion en el bolsillo, sin necesidad de tapar mas.

Y por supuesto, la FED de Powell el culpable de todo: por no bajar tipos al ritmo que te dije...


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Ago 2019)

Un placer hablar con alguien con skin in the game, no charlatanería gratuita copy-pasteadora que solo sabe buy & hold sin tener ni puta idea de las dinámicas que afectan al precio del metal (como nadie de este grupo me lee, nadie estará ofendido).
[/QUOTE]

Hombre, no creo nadie decida ofenderse, cada uno que lea o participe en lo que crea conveniente, yo no tenía hábito de leer este foro ( de hecho ni lo conocia), en el otro hilo he estado un par de meses o tres repasandolo, pero desde luego he tenido suficiente con tres meses, es un auténtico cortijo, y si te meas un poquito fuera del tiesto o no aplaudes a "Toro Sentado" te llueven ostias como panes, y yo ya no estoy para esos menesteres, así que ya no es que no intervenga, sino que ni siquiera lo leo, creo que seremos capaces de aguantar sin un poco de copia y pega.

Saludos L_G.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Un placer hablar con alguien con skin in the game, no charlatanería gratuita copy-pasteadora que solo sabe buy & hold sin tener ni puta idea de las dinámicas que afectan al precio del metal (como nadie de este grupo me lee, nadie estará ofendido).



Hombre, no creo nadie decida ofenderse, cada uno que lea o participe en lo que crea conveniente, yo no tenía hábito de leer este foro ( de hecho ni lo conocia), en el otro hilo he estado un par de meses o tres repasandolo, pero desde luego he tenido suficiente con tres meses, es un auténtico cortijo, y si te meas un poquito fuera del tiesto o no aplaudes a "Toro Sentado" te llueven ostias como panes, y yo ya no estoy para esos menesteres, así que ya no es que no intervenga, sino que ni siquiera lo leo, creo que seremos capaces de aguantar sin un poco de copia y pega.

Saludos L_G.
[/QUOTE]

Yo te animo a que sigas participando en el otro hilo, cuántas más opiniones mejor y por otros mensajes tuyos en el mismo tu opinión es muy valiosa al menos para mí.

Un saludo


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hombre, no creo nadie decida ofenderse, cada uno que lea o participe en lo que crea conveniente, yo no tenía hábito de leer este foro ( de hecho ni lo conocia), en el otro hilo he estado un par de meses o tres repasandolo, pero desde luego he tenido suficiente con tres meses, es un auténtico cortijo, y si te meas un poquito fuera del tiesto o no aplaudes a "Toro Sentado" te llueven ostias como panes, y yo ya no estoy para esos menesteres, así que ya no es que no intervenga, sino que ni siquiera lo leo, creo que seremos capaces de aguantar sin un poco de copia y pega.
> 
> Saludos L_G.



Yo te animo a que sigas participando en el otro hilo, cuántas más opiniones mejor y por otros mensajes tuyos en el mismo tu opinión es muy valiosa al menos para mí.

Un saludo
[/QUOTE]


Muchas gracias por tus palabras, en el otro hilo hay gente bastante interesante, aunque las formas y comportamiento del conductor del hilo dejan mucho que desear, y de todas formas el forero más interesante con diferencia ( para mi) es Long Gamma, también es cierto que no dedico mucho ha seguir el foro y también que pese a todo, me cuesta seguir y leer en español, que pese a ser mi lengua materna hace 35 años que sólo la hablo 20 dias al año y nunca la escribía ni leía y ciertamente, me cuesta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hombre, no creo nadie decida ofenderse, cada uno que lea o participe en lo que crea conveniente, yo no tenía hábito de leer este foro ( de hecho ni lo conocia), en el otro hilo he estado un par de meses o tres repasandolo, pero desde luego he tenido suficiente con tres meses, es un auténtico cortijo, y si te meas un poquito fuera del tiesto o no aplaudes a "Toro Sentado" te llueven ostias como panes, y yo ya no estoy para esos menesteres, así que ya no es que no intervenga, sino que ni siquiera lo leo, creo que seremos capaces de aguantar sin un poco de copia y pega.
> 
> Saludos L_G.



Yo te animo a que sigas participando en el otro hilo, cuántas más opiniones mejor y por otros mensajes tuyos en el mismo tu opinión es muy valiosa al menos para mí.

Un saludo
[/QUOTE]


Quien es toro sentado ?? me lo imagino pero me ha hecho gracia jajajaja

Sabes lo mejor de todo, que la mitad de los que copian y pegan como si fueran sabios de oro no tienen oro...... quizas tampoco plata.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo te animo a que sigas participando en el otro hilo, cuántas más opiniones mejor y por otros mensajes tuyos en el mismo tu opinión es muy valiosa al menos para mí.
> 
> Un saludo




Quien es toro sentado ?? me lo imagino pero me ha hecho gracia jajajaja

Sabes lo mejor de todo, que la mitad de los que copian y pegan como si fueran sabios de oro no tienen oro...... quizas tampoco plata.
[/QUOTE]



No creo nadie entre a un hilo de inversión sino tiene ese subyacente, en esos hilos del oro hay gente que lleva más de una década hablando del oro, sería tremendo que no tuvieran, incluso para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

1489$ y 16.80$ en este momento, técnicamente todo roto, el Oro tendría camino libre hasta los 1550 y la plata más retrasada entraría ya en tendencia primaria alcista, estos niveles deberían confirmarse en cierre semanal, la plata una vez montada en su primaria alcista rápidamente recuperará el camino perdido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Quien es toro sentado ?? me lo imagino pero me ha hecho gracia jajajaja
> 
> Sabes lo mejor de todo, que la mitad de los que copian y pegan como si fueran sabios de oro no tienen oro...... quizas tampoco plata.





No creo nadie entre a un hilo de inversión sino tiene ese subyacente, en esos hilos del oro hay gente que lleva más de una década hablando del oro, sería tremendo que no tuvieran, incluso para hacérselo mirar.
[/QUOTE]


Yo creo que se aburren mucho, se hacen un personaje y empiezan a copiar y pegar articulos como si fueran expertos, en realidad algunos no tendran ni plata, no te resulte raro en estos mundos hay de todo.

Otros seran cuatro envidiosos que no tienen nada que hacer y se meten tambien en el consejo de sabios, les da coraje que otros si tengan metales y atacan ferozmente al que les representa un problema, esto es como un biotopo en donde cada uno defiende su territorio y sus condiciones perfectas de vida, aun siendo este territorio artificial.

Ya lo he dicho otras veces, un poco en modo broma pero al final voy a tener razon, algunos el unico metal que tienen es el de las latas de atun, el del puente de los dientes y el titanio de las protesis.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1489$ y 16.80$ en este momento, técnicamente todo roto, el Oro tendría camino libre hasta los 1550 y la plata más retrasada entraría ya en tendencia primaria alcista, estos niveles deberían confirmarse en cierre semanal, la plata una vez montada en su primaria alcista rápidamente recuperará el camino perdido.




Me deje el mes pasado un dineral y me dolia hasta el estomago, en el fondo llevo tiempo viendo que esto iba a ocurrir.

Estuve aconsejando a muchos amigos que comprasen oro, con alguno mas intimo incluso llegue a ser pesado....... esto cuando aun no habia llegado a los 37 el gramo, ahora me dicen los cabrones que no les dije nada.......

Lo unico que me pesa es no haberme pillado un par de bitcoin, pense en comprar si bajaban de 4000 entonces los vi en menos de 2600 y pense esto se va a 0.......... mejor no arriesgar........... pero bueno es dificil poder predecir todo........ si pudieramos seriamos todos multimillonarios.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

Fernando tiene su estilo y tiene su publico y hay que reconocer que hace una buena labor en compartir información no-mainstream a gente que de otra forma nunca hubiera tenido la inquietud de buscarla.

Yo he sufrido enganchadas con el pero siempre he tenido claro que una guerra civil en gente que cree en el metal es una especie de sabotaje interno. Los fiat-papeleros deben de estar pasándoselo en grande y eso impide que llegue el mensaje y nueva gente tenga metaleros puntos de vista. A nosotros nos gusta más el aspecto macro, técnico, LBMA, COMEX, dinámicas del precio… y a él el histórico. En otros intereses coincidimos (monetario etc…).

Por eso lo que hay que hacer es apartarse, sin polémicas. Cada uno podemos seguir nuestro camino, sin sabotajes. El suyo seguirá siendo mas dinámico, hay mucha mas gente, lo cual echo de menos, pero es así. Yo tampoco entro y escribo tanto como para exigir a los demás.
Ultimo comentario sobre el tema: coincido con vosotros en que algunos lumbreras del otro lado, no sabrían reconocer el valor añadido ni aunque les diera con un palo en la cabeza… Muchos están en el ignore.

Si os parece cerramos el asunto del debate sobre el otro foro.

En el siguiente comentario (para que este no sea muy largo) comparto lo que me ronda la cabeza en estos momentos. Centrado en el COMEX, en *el precio del oro*, que es el título del hilo. Esta tarde lo escribo y abrimos el debate para el que le interese.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1489$ y 16.80$ en este momento, técnicamente todo roto, el Oro tendría camino libre hasta los 1550 y la plata más retrasada entraría ya en tendencia primaria alcista, estos niveles deberían confirmarse en cierre semanal, la plata una vez montada en su primaria alcista rápidamente recuperará el camino perdido.



He cerrado los cortos plata que comentaba anteriormente (16.75-16.51)*3000=720USD perdidas (ouch!). Duele más habiendo tenido buenas ganancias latentes…


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Fernando tiene su estilo y tiene su publico y hay que reconocer que hace una buena labor en compartir información no-mainstream a gente que de otra forma nunca hubiera tenido la inquietud de buscarla.
> 
> Yo he sufrido enganchadas con el pero siempre he tenido claro que una guerra civil en gente que cree en el metal es una especie de sabotaje interno. Los fiat-papeleros deben de estar pasándoselo en grande y eso impide que llegue el mensaje y nueva gente tenga metaleros puntos de vista. A nosotros nos gusta más el aspecto macro, técnico, LBMA, COMEX, dinámicas del precio… y a él el histórico. En otros intereses coincidimos (monetario etc…).
> 
> ...





Toda mi vida ha transcurrido a la sombra del dorado metal, trabajando para la refinería más importante del mundo, y a parte con negocio relacionado, numismatica, lo que cuenten sobre el metal con mayor o menor medida lo conozco, por mi coincido con lo que dices, cada uno a lo suyo, hay para todos...

En zona de 1530/1550 se puede estudiar hacer una cobertura para el Au.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

En paralelo a los gráficos del precio del oro, entre otras cosas importantes, siempre analizo el posicionamiento del COT.

No soy un gran admirador de la frase “this time is different”, más bien la de “is no different this time”. Algún día quizás nuestros amigos los Bullion Banks quebraran y el precio del metal desbocado llegara a niveles JimSinclair-ianos pero de momento lo dudo. Los COMMs/Swap Están añadiendo cortos a mansalva y creo saben lo que hacen.

De los agentes del COT, los mas importantes son los ManagedMoney (Hedgies y demás), Commercials (en teoría grupo relacionado con el físico, otro dia lo hablamos) y los Swap Dealers (infestados de Goldman y cia.).
Los 1ros determinan el precio: hay una correlación fuerte entre las compras (o ventas) de estos con el precio del metal.
Los 2dos manejan el timing: dictaminan cuando quieren (o pueden, en algunos extremos casos como ahora) el punto de inflexión. Se apoyan en algún evento para decir “hasta aquí” y desplomar el precio.
Los 3ros son un as en la manga. Son los mas listos. A los que más atención presto. Siempre se les ve en el momento adecuado posicionados adecuadamente.
Hay otros agentes mas pero los obvio en este análisis.

Fijaos en el gráfico de abajo (posiciones hasta el martes 30Sept, desde entonces habrá empeorado la cosa):







Mismo patrón que en 2016 (hay otros muchos ejemplos) con la brutal subida de 300USD que tuvimos. MM largos a tope y el binomio COMMs/Swaps cortos masivamente. Ahora igual, estamos desde un punto de vista COT, en territorio negativo. La pregunta del millón es IF/WHEN caerá el precio. IF/WHEN otro ciclo de wash & rinse. Posibilidades:
​1. Las cosas han cambiado y los BBanks, manos ejecutoras de los amos monetarios, no pueden controlar el precio. Se contentan con contenerlo y dejar que suba “ordenadamente”. Entraríamos en una fase de precios al alza y posiciones abiertas aumentando también (pocos tienen la capacidad de estar cortos y seguir aumentando esos cortos con las consiguientes considerables perdidas). Leed atentamente este articulo 2004, en pleno bull market; tenemos que empezar a capitalizar los conocimiento de años atrás.​​2. Las cosas no han cambiado y un ataque al precio del metal espera en el corto/medio plazo. Saber cuando es imposible. Esperar para acumular mas puede ser menos difícil. Ahora, dudo que visitemos los precios de la rotura de resistencia anteriores.​​3. Quiebras de algún BBank pequeño (nunca JPM), anuncios de suspensiones de entregas físicas, alegando la letra pequeña contractual etc… Esto supondría alzas de precio desbocadas y probablemente rotura de la relación del precio de los futuros y el físico. Game Over.​
Esto no es 2016, los problemas de entonces ya no se pueden seguir tapando y alguno se ha escapado a la superficie, obvio para todo el mundo. Desde luego los COMMs lo van a tener más difícil pero ignore them at your own peril.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

Fijaos en la posiciones cortas de esta gente... 
Hay que tener en cuenta los largos (muchos menos) y el fisico que puedan tener que balancearia estos cortos. *La posicion neta no la podemos saber* (ojala!)

SwapDealers = 256.977 contratos (que seran bastantes mas ahora, esto era del martes 30Sept). Una subida como hoy de 25USD supone 256.977*25*100(GC=100oz)=642millones USD 

Si anadimos las subidas de otros dias, son billones de USD. Quien puede aguantar esto, os lo dejo a vosotros... Si fuera el BBVA o la Caixa ya habrian quebrado  

*


*


----------



## antorob (7 Ago 2019)

Hola Piel de Luna.

¿Eres el mismo que el de Rankia?.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Piel de Luna.
> 
> ¿Eres el mismo que el de Rankia?.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.




Si


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

El contado ya anda por arriba del 1500 $.

Empiezo a buscar una ventana de entrada corta, en plan cobertura de Físico, los niveles de contado 1550 los veo como resistencia más sólida que la del otro día.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

También veo momento propicio para ejecutar permutas de AU por AG con intención de cobertura, (prácticamente no dispongo de nada de Ag, no me gusta por varias razones, (volumen e impuestos asociados las dos fundamentales).
Pero voy a ejercer cambio de metales para aprovechar también en el físico el retraso de la Ag.
Eligió para ello duros Franceses (siglo XIX y 10 fcs de los años 70, ambas piezas 25 gramos de ley 900, para los Franceses este es el auténtico bullion, mueven grandes cantidades de ellos y si estás introducido en el tema se encuentra a spot de la Ag.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

El cambio de AU a AG no representará más de un 5% del porfolio de Físico de AU, como he dicho, la plata no me gusta, pero hay que aprovechar un poco el retraso que mantiene sobre el AU.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

Goldman Sees Gold Rising To $1,600 "Or Even Higher" On Escalating Trade War" 1

Una buena senal para aquellos que esten sopesando ponerse cortos. No hay mejor senal contrarian: esta gente son los Swap Dealers de arriba ultra cortos... y anunciando 1600USD... que cracks


----------



## antorob (7 Ago 2019)

Hola Piel de Luna.

Valoro tu opinión porque a diferencia de casi todos , llevas trabajando en el sector mucho tiempo, experiencia que no se puede obtener por mucha información que consigamos en internet.

En una contestación en Rankia (Febrero 2019), decías que el objetivo a largo para la plata era de 120-150 euros.

Ahora veo que no te gusta la plata.

Aún asi, ¿mantienes el objetivo?. 

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El cambio de AU a AG no representará más de un 5% del porfolio de Físico de AU, como he dicho, la plata no me gusta, pero hay que aprovechar un poco el retraso que mantiene sobre el AU.



De todos los componentes que afectan a la plata ahora, solo el monetario la mantiene. El industrial (recesion) y el infacionario (deflacion) la tiran para abajo. Menos mal que su hermano mayor no la deja caer...

Respecto a ponerse corto: Parce que las cosas se estan precipitando y solo se arreglan con mas QE y mas agresividad en bajadas de tipos. Varios soportes de graficos que vigilo, penden de un hilo. Sobre todo ciertos FX. Yo creo que esto va de guerra de divisas, respecto al detonante. Se que hay mucho mas. Por lo cual, un anuncio de QE podria suponer paradojicamente un golpe al metal. Digo paradogicamente porque es imprimir y el metal reacciona al alza con eso. Pero la historia nos dice que suele caer, inicialmente, paralelo a las bolsas recuperandose euforicamente. AU ahora mismo actua como refugio: si hay una estabilizacion de la situacion, caera. Gente vendiendo AU y volviendo a S&P.

El aspecto monetario se asimila mas tarde, y es cuando se recupera y sigue su trayectoria.


----------



## antorob (7 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> De todos los componentes que afectan a la plata ahora, solo el monetario la mantiene. El industrial (recesion) y el infacionario (deflacion) la tiran para abajo. Menos mal que su hermano mayor no la deja caer...
> 
> Respecto a ponerse corto: Parce que las cosas se estan precipitando y solo se arreglan con mas QE y mas agresividad en bajadas de tipos. Varios soportes de graficos que vigilo, penden de un hilo. Sobre todo ciertos FX. Yo creo que esto va de guerra de divisas, respecto al detonante. Se que hay mucho mas. Por lo cual, un anuncio de QE podria suponer paradojicamente un golpe al metal. Digo paradogicamente porque es imprimir y el metal reacciona al alza con eso. Pero la historia nos dice que suele caer, inicialmente, paralelo a las bolsas recuperandose euforicamente. AU ahora mismo actua como refugio: si hay una estabilizacion de la situacion, caera. Gente vendiendo AU y volviendo a S&P.
> 
> El aspecto monetario se asimila mas tarde, y es cuando se recupera y sigue su trayectoria.



Respecto a la plata.

En palabras de otro forero.


Bajo mi humilde opinion, sin duda la plata hara valer su caracter monetario, me baso en pensar esto simplemente por tres argumentos:
1. Asi ha sido siempre, incluso por mas tiempo que el oro, es lo natural.
2. Me lo hace intuir el que mas de un Banco Central estan acumulandolo junto al oro, algo nunca visto desde antes de la II guerra mundial,los inventarios de plata de los BC volaron hace muchas decadas.
3. Y para mi la mas importante, simplemente a día de hoy no hay suficiente oro, para minimamente respaldar el sistema, se necesita una ayudita de la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, Long_Gamma: Gracias por la parte que me toca. Efectivamente, hemos tenido desencuentros, pero porque tenemos distintas "ópticas" y formas de abordar un mismo tema. Bien, NO suelo entrar en este hilo por distintas razones y si lo hago ahora es por una simple razón: Yo RESPETO mucho el TALENTO y tú lo tienes. Dicho esto, creo que deberías escribir en el hilo que suelo llevar, más que nada porque llegarías a más gente.

Sabes que SIEMPRE te he considerado un tipo interesante, pero insisto en que vemos los MPs desde ópticas diferentes. En fin, el ofrecimiento está hecho y ya es cuestión tuya aceptarlo o no. Si te parece bien, y para evitar "desencuentros", yo NO entraría a comentar lo que editarás y tú también podrías hacer lo mismo. De esa manera, difícilmente podríamos "chocar".

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Piel de Luna.
> 
> Valoro tu opinión porque a diferencia de casi todos , llevas trabajando en el sector mucho tiempo, experiencia que no se puede obtener por mucha información que consigamos en internet.
> 
> ...



Si, siempre he tenido objetivos para la plata de esos niveles, tampoco me gusta el paladio, comparte con la plata cosas que no me gustan, su componente industrial ( con lo cual está en mano de los lobbies de la industria, sobre todo la automobilista) tambien el impuesto añadido esto es fundamental, sin embargo el paladio a seguido el camino alcista sin mirar atrás, como lo harán muchos más metales nobles.
Un ratio AG/AU 30/1 sería justo en varios aspectos, y el mercado lo reconocerá con el tiempo, el componente industrial de la plata hará que en el sector haya menos demanda con la gran recesion que nos viene, pero también precisamente por esa recesión se extraerse mucho menos al no extraer, cobre,zink y otros metales industriales, recordemos que gran parte de la plata viene como un subproducto.
Los proyectos para nuevas extracciones de metales nobles están como dicen los franceses "gare", ósea totalmente aparcados.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Respecto a la plata.
> 
> En palabras de otro forero.
> 
> ...




Si, esas palabras fueron mías, creo que si algún metal tiene que estar al lado del oro para la función que este tiene encomendada, esa es la Plata, por historia y por el efecto "simpatia" que ejerce entre la población históricamente, y como ya sabemos, prácticamente las cualidades monetarias son casi idénticas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Ago 2019)

Encontrada la ventana para cortos en Au, como cobertura al físico, órdenes puestas, que se ejecutarán en algún lugar del 1535/50 del contado, voy a coger el vuelo en minutos para seguir las vacaciones, os deseo un feliz Agosto de reposo y retiró.( O de ajetreo, a gusto del consumidor.

De nuevo atentos con las ventas de Físico en Polonia y Austria, (destacan por encima de lo normal, muy por encima, puede que el Zloty siga resfriandose)


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Respecto a la plata.
> 
> En palabras de otro forero.
> 
> ...



​1. El valor monetario de la plata ha tenido siempre un carácter popular. Derivado del exceso de valor del equivalente en oro, para la mayoría de transacciones. Es un metal inferior al oro en todos los sentidos monetarios. Y recientemente este valor monetario ha sido escaso, muy por detrás de sus otros usos. La plata a 13USD como ha estado recientemente, era una broma.​​2. Fuente por favor, de la supuesta acumulación por parte de BC de plata. La plata, como decía, tiene valor monetario transaccional, rara vez en la historia reciente para apalancar una determinada política monetaria sobre ella. Un BC siempre piensa en oro, poco en plata.​​3. El problema nunca es la cantidad, sino el precio.​


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Los proyectos para nuevas extracciones de metales nobles están como dicen los franceses "gare", ósea totalmente aparcados.



Efectivamente: otro angulo que sustenta la narrativa alcista del metal. 
Recordar que desde la exploracion a la produccion pueden pasar muchos anos... El que llegue el metal a 2000USD no quiere decir que manana mismo se pueda extraer fisico para aumentar la oferta. Son anos despues.


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Encontrada la ventana para cortos en Au, como cobertura al físico, órdenes puestas, que se ejecutarán en algún lugar del 1535/50 del contado, voy a coger el vuelo en minutos para seguir las vacaciones, os deseo un feliz Agosto de reposo y retiró.( O de ajetreo, a gusto del consumidor.



Hoy de nuevo se ha cumplido la regla no escrita, que lei hace tiempo a Bill Murphy de GATA: capar como sea cualquier subida del oro en max 2%
El BIS ha debido de estar activo hoy...
Y con el volumen que hemos tenido, va a dar miedo el aumento de las posiciones abiertas...


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Ago 2019)

Cuando no pueden con el metal, le dan a las mineras...
Muchos os preguntareis porque ayer, con subidas brutales del metal, las mineras no acompanaron con un +10%

Empezaron con fuerza, pero "alguien" abrio cortos agresivamente contra todo bicho viviente  

El oro llegando a 1520USD y HUI un +0.68%... Las mineras, por su market cap, son mucho mas faciles de controlar. El oro es ora cosa.













En los viejos tiempos, cuando los BBanks eran todopoderosos, esta des-sincronizacion anticipaba ataques al metal. 
Siguen siendo tan poderosos en las actuales circunstancias?


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hoy de nuevo se ha cumplido la regla no escrita, que lei hace tiempo a Bill Murphy de GATA: capar como sea cualquier subida del oro en max 2%
> El BIS ha debido de estar activo hoy...
> Y con el volumen que hemos tenido, va a dar miedo el aumento de las posiciones abiertas...




Ferdynand Lips el Banquero Suizo en su Genial obra " Las Guerras del Oro" ya lo comentaba, más de dos días seguidos subiendo más de un 2% es un "grave problema para el sistema".


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Ago 2019)

Las órdenes en forma de" Martingala" hasta zonas de 55 en contado aún no han entrado.... paciencia!..


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Ago 2019)

Lote encontrado de Ag, como mencioné ayer, para un pequeño cambio de AU x AG en forma de duros "españoles" en concreto, por cierto muchos duros españoles proceden de la retirada y posterior fundición de 8 Reales, procedentes de las Américas, por cierto muy muy Ricos en ORO... sobre todo los de la ceca de Potosí, todas las monedas de oro de 20 pesetas de Barcelona del reinado de Jose I proceden del refino y extracción del oro presente en piezas de 8 Reales procedentes de las Américas y más en concreto de la muy productiva ceca de Potosí.


----------



## Long_Gamma (9 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ferdynand Lips el Banquero Suizo en su Genial obra " Las Guerras del Oro" ya lo comentaba, más de dos días seguidos subiendo más de un 2% es un "grave problema para el sistema".



Buen libro. Puede que Bill Murphy hiciera suya esta cita del mismo Ferdinand Lips, le invitaban bastante a sus eventos y eran amigos. Gran apunte PieldeLuna.

Te devuelvo la recomendación de libro, vía uno que he leído recientemente. Creo que recomendar libros, especialmente en un área tan especifica como el metal, debe ser como aconsejar sobre vino. Es fácil sugerir un Château Lafite o Margaux, pero la recomendación es demasiado sencilla. Son caros y vale que siempre aciertas; pero hay que recomendar algo mas arriesgado y personal. 

Así que la recomendación esta fuera de los libros clásicos sobre el metal (que por otra parte todos debemos leer). Un libro corto y ameno sobre un tema que pronto debería empezar a preocuparnos; un poco demasiado basado en US pero extrapolable.


----------



## Long_Gamma (9 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Lote encontrado de Ag, como mencioné ayer, para un pequeño cambio de AU x AG en forma de duros "españoles" en concreto, por cierto muchos duros españoles proceden de la retirada y posterior fundición de *8 Reales*, procedentes de las Américas, por cierto muy muy Ricos en ORO... sobre todo los de la ceca de Potosí, todas las monedas de oro de 20 pesetas de Barcelona del reinado de Jose I proceden del refino y extracción del oro presente en piezas de *8 Reales* procedentes de las Américas y más en concreto de la muy productiva ceca de Potosí.



Hasta 2001, las fracciones en los mercados USA eran 1/16. Seguro que os acordareis ver circulando en películas antiguas en el “tape” (el marcador rectangular donde pasaban de izda a dcha los precios de los valores) precios de acciones tipo 23 4/16, 50 14/16 etc…

Esto era porque antes de cambiarlo al sistema decimal, los precios se movían en fracciones 1/16. Heredado de los traders españoles y su sistema de doblones oro de 4 y de 8. Tradeaban con la mano/s ensenando los cuatro u ocho dedos (el pulgar no contaba). En contra de las monedas actuales con base decimal, los doblones tenían base 8 (la menor denominación 1/8).

La NYSE cuando se fundó hace 200 años, heredo este sistema. El spread era 1/8 dólares (o 12.5 cents)


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buen libro. Puede que Bill Murphy hiciera suya esta cita del mismo Ferdinand Lips, le invitaban bastante a sus eventos y eran amigos. Gran apunte PieldeLuna.
> 
> Te devuelvo la recomendación de libro, vía uno que he leído recientemente. Creo que recomendar libros, especialmente en un área tan especifica como el metal, debe ser como aconsejar sobre vino. Es fácil sugerir un Château Lafite o Margaux, pero la recomendación es demasiado sencilla. Son caros y vale que siempre aciertas; pero hay que recomendar algo mas arriesgado y personal.
> 
> Así que la recomendación esta fuera de los libros clásicos sobre el metal (que por otra parte todos debemos leer). Un libro corto y ameno sobre un tema que pronto debería empezar a preocuparnos; un poco demasiado basado en US pero extrapolable.



Pues te voy a aconsejar uno muy muy personal y que comparto con Robert Parker, es un Jumilla, El Nido, de bodegas Juan Gil, no hace falta profundizar en la oscura Borgoña, para rendirse a sus pies, más de algún osado francés ha tenido que reconocer y hacer reverencias ante espléndido caldo Jumillano.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues te voy a aconsejar uno muy muy personal y que comparto con Robert Parker, es un Jumilla, El Nido, de bodegas Juan Gil, no hace falta profundizar en la oscura Borgoña, para rendirse a sus pies, más de algún osado francés ha tenido que reconocer y hacer reverencias ante espléndido caldo Jumillano.



Gracias PdL (veo que no te andas con tonterias recomendando vino, acabo de mirar la web de JuanGil...). Comprare un par de botellas y las abrire cuando el oro llegue a unos niveles LargoPlazo que tengo programados


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ago 2019)

He estado mirando el oro desde muchos puntos de vista este finde.

La situación actual es algo nuevo para mí, después de seguir (escribir, analizarlo, tradearlo e invertirlo) el metal desde hace 15 años a diario. El que el oro este desbocado y la plata, platino y los miners no sigan como deberían es inusual. Creo que los insiders saben algo que los mortales no sabemos (solo lo sabremos dentro de años, leyendo algún libro de historia o documento desclasificado) y aun… quizás nunca. Pero algo pasa, sin duda.
Así que lo único que podemos hacer es imitarles, seguir las huellas que dejan en el precio. En plan ANOTHER y FOA.

Creo que tendremos una corrección fuerte pero breve. Mi análisis del COT y otras métricas eso indica; pero quizás estemos en un nuevo paradigma como decía antes. Los COMMs nunca han sido atropellados, sus cortos saltando por los aires y cubriendo con masivas perdidas. No quiere decir que no vaya a suceder: solo digo que nunca ha pasado. Y para mí, el “this time is different” es algo con lo que tener cuidado para basar tus estrategias de inversión.

Os dejo los últimos gráficos sobre esto, cualquier comentario do not hesitate.












Y otra cosa que me ronda la cabeza. Pregunta para PdL (con tu refining background):
En los últimos 2 meses, los ETFs MutualFunds etc… dicen haber añadido 100millones de oz físicas (mi calculo a ojo, ver grafica). ¿¿Por qué nadie escribe sobre esta insensatez?? ¿¿Dónde hay 100mill oz de plata disponibles en 4 semanas?? ¿La gente piensa que crecen en los árboles para añadir semejante stock? Un buen periodista financiero (oxímoron) investigaría estos datos oficiales de los ETFs y los cotejaría con las audits de físico y tiraría del hilo para saber la procedencia…


----------



## Corcho (13 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> He estado mirando el oro desde muchos puntos de vista este finde.
> 
> La situación actual es algo nuevo para mí, después de seguir (escribir, analizarlo, tradearlo e invertirlo) el metal desde hace 15 años a diario. El que el oro este desbocado y la plata, platino y los miners no sigan como deberían es inusual. Creo que los insiders saben algo que los mortales no sabemos (solo lo sabremos dentro de años, leyendo algún libro de historia o documento desclasificado) y aun… quizás nunca. Pero algo pasa, sin duda.
> Así que lo único que podemos hacer es imitarles, seguir las huellas que dejan en el precio. En plan ANOTHER y FOA.
> ...



Foa significa?


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Foa significa?



Es el goldtrail de Another y Friend Of Another. Lectura fascinante e imprescindible para todo amante del metal.

Por las confidencias, el lenguaje fino y elegante ademas del barniz insider que desprenden sus comentarios. Nada que ver con nosotros, meros comentaristas amateurs que hacemos lo que podemos.

Definitivamente, una de las lecturas que mas me engancharon al metal y me convirtieron en un goldbug. Nada ha sido igual desde entonces.

goldtrail


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

FOFOA decía, " No necesitamos arreglar el dinero moderno fiat de los Bancos Centrales, sólo necesitamos, dejar de ahorrar en él".

Estoy contigo en que es raro el comportamiento de algunos metales con relación a la subida del oro, y sobre todo también en relación al petroleo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Encontrada la ventana para cortos en Au, como cobertura al físico, órdenes puestas, que se ejecutarán en algún lugar del 1535/50 del contado, voy a coger el vuelo en minutos para seguir las vacaciones, os deseo un feliz Agosto de reposo y retiró.( O de ajetreo, a gusto del consumidor.
> 
> De nuevo atentos con las ventas de Físico en Polonia y Austria, (destacan por encima de lo normal, muy por encima, puede que el Zloty siga resfriandose)




Me entraron 3 de las 4 órdenes puestas, y termino de cerrar 2 de ellas por la fuerte caída del oro cuando ha tocado los niveles que tenía previstos.
A la que queda, orden de stop en la misma entrada y así ya operación bastante bastante buena, aunque ha sido un día de arremangarse los pantalones ( nunca mejor dicho, unos buenos pantalones "cortos").


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Me entraron 3 de las 4 órdenes puestas, y termino de cerrar 2 de ellas por la fuerte caída del oro cuando ha tocado los niveles que tenía previstos.
> A la que queda, orden de stop en la misma entrada y así ya operación bastante bastante buena, aunque ha sido un día de arremangarse los pantalones ( nunca mejor dicho, unos buenos pantalones "cortos").



 Buen trade, en cualquier caso.

Vamos a ver hasta donde corrige...


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> He estado mirando el oro desde muchos puntos de vista este finde.
> 
> La situación actual es algo nuevo para mí, después de seguir (escribir, analizarlo, tradearlo e invertirlo) el metal desde hace 15 años a diario. El que el oro este desbocado y la plata, platino y los miners no sigan como deberían es inusual. Creo que los insiders saben algo que los mortales no sabemos (solo lo sabremos dentro de años, leyendo algún libro de historia o documento desclasificado) y aun… quizás nunca. Pero algo pasa, sin duda.
> Así que lo único que podemos hacer es imitarles, seguir las huellas que dejan en el precio. En plan ANOTHER y FOA.
> ...




A tu pregunta, se me ocurren dos respuestas, aquí es o " blanco o negro" no hay posibilidad de grises, ósea, o es ingeniería financiera en estado puro, o sea, o es Mentira, o están prestados por J.P Morgan, por que desde luego China no se los ha prestado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

También llaman la atención fuertes operaciones en Físico con fuertes primas del 3/4%, esto es una anomalía en toda regla, que cuando aparece indica que flojea la oferta del metal, las manos más fuertes priman al precio para recoger lo antes posible los lotes más jugosos y más cuantiosos del mercado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

Seguimos las vacaciones, ya no recordaba este calor tan contundente, 
Saludos para todos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buen trade, en cualquier caso.
> 
> Vamos a ver hasta donde corrige...




Nunca tradeo largo en el Oro (para eso ya llevo 35 años acumulandolo en Físico, con lo cual no hay necesidad de jugar con papelitos) sólo tradeo cortos aunque sea como ahora en contra tendencia, la zona 1535/1550 estaba bastante clara( creo a hecho un 1549 de contado y han soltado los sonda), la sensación de sacarles los cuartos contra natura es totalmente excitante, os la recomiendo, y parte de ellos utilizarlo en aumentar el físico y reventar la media hacia abajo, todo un éxtasis.

Como he dicho antes en la frase de FOFOA, No tenemos porque arreglar nada, sólo ahorrar en oro, 
Me hace mucha gracia cuando gente recién llegada ahora se plantea si es tarde para entrar en el oro después de las subidas... y yo les digo, ahhh pero esque tienes otra alternativa?.... 
También me hace gracia aquellos que se ponen un tanto por ciento de máximo de su patrimonio para el oro... esque necesitamos poner límites a nuestros ahorros?... Mi oro son mis ahorros, para todo lo demás,.. tengo euros y francos Suizos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2019)

Nueva Zelanda legaliza los sueldos en criptomonedas como el bitcoin

Y aún hay gente que dice que Bitcoin no es una clase de dinero .


----------



## Aranza27 (13 Ago 2019)

Necesito ayuda para hacer mi tesis de grado.. Una iluminación divina si es posible


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ago 2019)

Aranza27 dijo:


> Necesito ayuda para hacer mi tesis de grado.. Una iluminación divina si es posible



Depende del tipo de tesis a la que te quieras enfrentar:

1. Tesis que guste a la academia y que te abra las puertas de la docencia. En este caso el titulo sería algo así como-> *Multiplicador Keynesiano: nuevo enfoque regresivo Gaussiano que lo justifica*​​2. Tesis problemática, pero si eres alguien autentico y genuino, serás fiel a ti mismo. En este caso el titulo sería algo así como-> *Gestión reciente de las reservas de oro del Banco de España: como cuando y porque se decide una venta* (incluyendo un apendice sobre donde están físicamente y que parte de ellas están sujetas a swaps y forwards)​


----------



## Aro (15 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En paralelo a los gráficos del precio del oro, entre otras cosas importantes, siempre analizo el posicionamiento del COT.
> 
> No soy un gran admirador de la frase “this time is different”, más bien la de “is no different this time”. Algún día quizás nuestros amigos los Bullion Banks quebraran y el precio del metal desbocado llegara a niveles JimSinclair-ianos pero de momento lo dudo. Los COMMs/Swap Están añadiendo cortos a mansalva y creo saben lo que hacen.
> 
> ...



¿Qué opinas cuando ves que un gigante, aparentemente, como el rey de los Hedgies, Ray Dalio, (aparentemente decente) dice que está largo en oro?


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Depende del tipo de tesis a la que te quieras enfrentar:
> 
> 1. Tesis que guste a la academia y que te abra las puertas de la docencia. En este caso el titulo sería algo así como-> *Multiplicador Keynesiano: nuevo enfoque regresivo Gaussiano que lo justifica*​​2. Tesis problemática, pero si eres alguien autentico y genuino, serás fiel a ti mismo. En este caso el titulo sería algo así como-> *Gestión reciente de las reservas de oro del Banco de España: como cuando y porque se decide una venta* (incluyendo un apendice sobre donde están físicamente y que parte de ellas están sujetas a swaps y forwards)​




Y ya si te apetece mucho meterles el dedo en el ojo, pues puedes probar con está:

"Oro, la única forma libre de transmisión patrimonial dentro de tu estirpe".
Haz hincapié en lo de "libre", anti robo por inflación, por expropiación de papa estado, por embargo del sistema financiero, libre de carga impositiva en la transmisión hereditaria a tus descendientes ( aquí en este apartado recalca que las tornas se han cambiado, y que uno mismo y con la libertad suprema decide que mordida por impuestos de transmisiones quiere pagar.) LOL... "por supuesto aquí en este apartado yo soy de los que piensa que hemos de pagar lo máximo posible y arrimar el hombro para que el sistema de bien estar de algunos no desfallezca", pero bueno, sólo era por matizar que el que tiene la sartén por el mango es el individuo, David contra Goliat, en este caso David tiene bastante poder en su mano y se ha convertido en una "rata escurridiza", y ya si eso.... suelta el acelerador de la Tesis si no en entregarla te pueden llamar al despacho.


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Ago 2019)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas cuando ves que un gigante, aparentemente, como el rey de los Hedgies, Ray Dalio, (aparentemente decente) dice que está largo en oro?



Bajo mi humilde opinion: pues que estamos delante de alguien honesto.

Alan Greenspan, economista judío, expresidente de la FED, escarabajo de oro hasta la médula, sólo un pequeño paréntesis en su vida no fue escarabajo y si cucaracha, claro, evidentemente coincidio con su mandato en la Fed, era lo normal y establecido en la letra pequeña de su contrato laboral con sus patronos, pero por lo demas, escarabajo de oro empedernido...." por mi parte, le perdonamos sus pequeños pecados, y sus exuberancia irracionales.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Ago 2019)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas cuando ves que un gigante, aparentemente, como el rey de los Hedgies, Ray Dalio, (aparentemente decente) dice que está largo en oro?



Interesante pregunta. Personalmente, creo que es honesto y no imagino una agenda oculta que le obligue a decir que esta largo. No es la 1ra vez que anuncia algo así: hace 3 años estaba largo también y vendió todo cuando Trump salió electo. Supongo que sigue su fiduciary duty.

En el terreno personal, los HedgeFunders con componente filosófico, y que reparten consejos vitales me cargan un poco. Ray Dalio siendo uno de ellos. Eso no impide que haya leído su último libro, Big Debt Crises, el cual me parece muy bueno.
En otro nivel esta el gilipollas de Hugh Hendry. Aun teniendo sus momentos geniales como cuando le espeto en plena crisis EUR, en plena entrevista en directo el famoso "I would recommend you panic" LOL

Digo que la pregunta es interesante porque una cosa es Ray Dalio persona, y otra su HedgeFund.

El 1ro tiene metal físico (probablemente mucho), en su posesión. Todos lo admiten en privado.​El 2do tiene GLD: el mercado físico hace tiempo que esta roto para poder entregar una orden de 100TO. Sobre esto, Kyle Bass lo dejaba claro hace años. Hay otros indicios (la refinería de PdL trabajando tres turnos 24/7 otro de ellos).​


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Bajo mi humilde opinion: pues que estamos delante de alguien honesto.
> 
> Alan Greenspan, economista judío, expresidente de la FED, escarabajo de oro hasta la médula, sólo un pequeño paréntesis en su vida no fue escarabajo y si cucaracha, claro, evidentemente coincidio con su mandato en la Fed, era lo normal y establecido en la letra pequeña de su contrato laboral con sus patronos, pero por lo demas, escarabajo de oro empedernido...." por mi parte, le perdonamos sus pequeños pecados, y sus exuberancia irracionales.



Es un clásico lo que dicen los banqueros centrales cuando están en el cargo vs cuando lo dejan… LOL


----------



## Aro (17 Ago 2019)

Entretenido programa de Keiser report. 
Aunque le veo un poco confundido al interpretar los intereses negativos, da alguna clave.
El invitado, en la segunda parte, un goldbug de tomo y lomo ;D



> El mercado de deuda de hoy y la crisis de las puntocom - Keiser Report en Español (E1422)
> 
> 13/8/19
> 
> En este episodio de Keiser Report, Max y Stacy comparan el actual mercado de deuda y la burbuja de las puntocom: en solo una semana la deuda con rentabilidad negativa aumentó en un billón de dólares, la deuda soberana global asciende a 55 billones de dólares y el 97% de la alemana tiene interés negativo. En la segunda parte Max entrevista a Egon von Greyerz, de GoldSwitzerland.com, sobre los 15 billones de dólares en bonos con rendimiento negativo y lo que eso supone para el mercado del oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Ago 2019)

Mas madera....


Alemania se plantea inyectar 50.000 millones para estimular la economía


----------



## Aro (19 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Mas madera....
> 
> 
> Alemania se plantea inyectar 50.000 millones para estimular la economía



Mientras no se pongan a hacer un Plan E al estilo ZP, ni aeropuertos absurdos, sería en principio lo que indica "el manual": inversión pública que mejore las infraestructuras del país y ayude a aumentar la productividad, cuando hay un parón cíclico.


----------



## Aro (19 Ago 2019)

Nota:


> El Banco de España tiene 9,1 millones de onzas troy de oro, que se encuentran depositadas en sus propias cámaras acorazadas y en otros tres lugares en el extranjero


----------



## mk73 (19 Ago 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Nota:



Portugal, un pais muy por debajo de espanya economicamente y sin embargo en reservas de oro nos ganan por goleada.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Ago 2019)

En estos momentos, Numismática Martín Ramos en su web tiene los krugerrand a 1340, entre 16/17€ por bajo del precio fixing, imagino que es, " el efecto vacaciones", buen momento para salir de caza.


----------



## Mrbcn (20 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En estos momentos, Numismática Martín Ramos en su web tiene los krugerrand a 1340, entre 16/17€ por bajo del precio fixing, imagino que es, " el efecto vacaciones", buen momento para salir de caza.



También tiene 2 Maple Leaf al mismo precio. Son del 1997 y 1982. La kruggerrad de 1982,da igual que sean antiguas?


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> También tiene 2 Maple Leaf al mismo precio. Son del 1997 y 1982. La kruggerrad de 1982,da igual que sean antiguas?



También un 20$, en precio bajo fixing, el año no importa para nada, es totalmente indiferente en monedas de inversión como son estas, eso es para la numismatica, que si que tiene que ver años,cecas, ensayadores por la escasez de la pieza, así como la conservación, en un kruger o maple nisiquiera la conservación prácticamente baja el precio, se suelen pagar igual si tienen mala conservación y despues la tienda las suele mandar a fundir.

Estos precios casi seguro son por estar de vacaciones y tener una web "normalita" que no actualiza los precios automáticamente con el fixing del mercado, porque está Numismática siempre suele vender sobre un 5% arriba del fixing del Au en piezas de inversión.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Ago 2019)

Mineras de oro vs oro.
Contesto por aqui está pregunta que se me hace.
No considero la inversión en mineras de mi interés, nisiquiera como medio de apalancamiento en el movimiento del precio del oro, por varias razones.
En primer lugar, ante posibles caídas en la renta variable no se yo hasta que punto las mineras van a nadar contra corriente, sinceramente, perfectamente puede subir fuertemente el precio del oro y no aprovecharlo el precio de la acción por mala gestión empresarial o por fuertes tensiones de deuda que arrastra el sector.
Y la tercera cuestión y la más importante que veo, es que si como espero puede haber una más que posible y sería avería en el "sistema"... valdrá muchísimo más el oro que se encuentre sobre la tierra que el que se encuentre bajo ella, con lo cual, sin lugar a dudas, desde siempre, prefiero pájaro en mano, que ciento volando, ante dicha avería quiero el oro en mi mano y no esperar a ver si la minera va ser capaz de financiarse lo suficiente, con unos recursos energéticos cada vez más escasos también y más caros, la minería es un sector con unos ratios de beneficios muy volátiles que necesita retroalimentarse constantemente de financiación y todo tipo de subvenciones que seguramente ante dicha "averia" simplemente desaparecerán.
Por todo ello cada día que pasa y nos acercamos a tal accidente el precio del oro extraído es infinitamente superior al que está por extraer, por supuesto, bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (22 Ago 2019)

Comprarìais soberanos en una tienda fisica en Londres o es mejor en una web de "prestigio"?


----------



## Higadillas (22 Ago 2019)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Comprarìais soberanos en una tienda fisica en Londres o es mejor en una web de "prestigio"?



Si la tienda huele a rancio al entrar, sí, lo haría sin dudar. Además es como llevarte un souvenir.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Ago 2019)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Comprarìais soberanos en una tienda fisica en Londres o es mejor en una web de "prestigio"?



compraría donde estén más baratos, yo que se distinguirlos bien los fake, (los soberanos es la pieza más falsificada).. quien no este preparado para distinguirlos sin ningún problema, entonces sacrificaria unos eurillos y compraría en la de más reputación y por supuesto con factura.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

Ante lo que se acuerde mañana en Jackson Hole, como creéis que reaccionara el oro ?

Si la decisión es más dovish de lo esperado por los mercados ya se sabe, subirá junto con las bolsas.

Pero si es todo lo contrario, no debería de subir también ? Si al mercado no le gusta lo acordado veremos fuertes caídas en las bolsas lo que activaría de nuevo el papel del metal como refugio....

Creo que ahora mismo cualquier escenario favorece al oro. No sé qué pensáis.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Ante lo que se acuerde mañana en Jackson Hole, como creéis que reaccionara el oro ?
> 
> Si la decisión es más dovish de lo esperado por los mercados ya se sabe, subirá junto con las bolsas.
> 
> ...



Abrí cortos entre 1535 y 1550 (4, entraron 3, la operación salió muy bien), al igual que entonces lo tenía claro y encontré la ventana de cortos, ahora no veo nada..., y por noticias o posibles acuerdos o no, es imposible jugársela, estoy contigo, Au debería salir por la puerta grande, si o si, sinceramente eso es lo que preocupa, ver que tienen preparado... por mi parte, Pepe ponme otra, que esto está entretenido....


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2019)

Parece que Au si se lo está tomando bien, China contraataca con nuevos aranceles y Trump seguro que reaccionará.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buen libro. Puede que Bill Murphy hiciera suya esta cita del mismo Ferdinand Lips, le invitaban bastante a sus eventos y eran amigos. Gran apunte PieldeLuna.
> 
> Te devuelvo la recomendación de libro, vía uno que he leído recientemente. Creo que recomendar libros, especialmente en un área tan especifica como el metal, debe ser como aconsejar sobre vino. Es fácil sugerir un Château Lafite o Margaux, pero la recomendación es demasiado sencilla. Son caros y vale que siempre aciertas; pero hay que recomendar algo mas arriesgado y personal.
> 
> Así que la recomendación esta fuera de los libros clásicos sobre el metal (que por otra parte todos debemos leer). Un libro corto y ameno sobre un tema que pronto debería empezar a preocuparnos; un poco demasiado basado en US pero extrapolable.



Gracias por la recomendación de "Confiscation".


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Ago 2019)

Unos apuntes rapidos que estoy hasta arriba:

Acabo de analizar el ultimo COT y si añadimos lo que paso ayer (31k nuevas posiciones abiertas) probablemente estemos ante el record de posiciones cortas de los COMM. Cuando digo record, me remonto hasta 1971, desde que empezaron a publicarse los datos.
Todas las métricas que he utilizado en los últimos casi 10 años están saltando por los aires. Posiciones limite que siempre indicaban bajadas (y siguiendo la señal, abría cortos… ya no funcionan). Mi premisa siempre siendo que los COMMs tienen el control y el precio sigue sus caprichos.
Llegados al punto en el que estamos ahora, no hay mas buffers. Solo dos escenarios:

Desplome orquestado severo (pero quizás breve en el tiempo) que sirva para salir de los cortos acumulados; o algún COMM quiebra / cubre cortos con el precio subiendo, acentuando más el problema. Viendo las subidas ayer, pensaba ya que estábamos en ello pero ver hoy las nuevas +31k posiciones abiertas… ha sido un jarro de agua fría. Ante la masiva montana de cortos, están añadiendo más!
No me preocupa JPM, en la otra pata del corto están largos fisco de sobra. Son los pequeños COMMs los que estarán ahogados en margin calls. Puede que JPM no pueda seguir ayudándoles.

Ojala supiéramos que pasa OTC en LBMA pero claro, la opacidad esta diseñada a propósito!

Tenemos suerte de vivir un momento como el actual. No me queda absolutamente la menor duda (tras años de análisis desde muchos ángulos difícil de resumir en un comentario) que estamos a las puertas de la resolución monetaria global. Ya sabíamos que iba a pasar, pero ahora es el timing el que es menos incierto. Las declaraciones de Carney ayer, un insider marioneta del BIS (los amos), los cuales no se salen de tiesto nunca hablando de temas tan serios, son un aperitivo a lo que va a venir. Obviamente no podía incluir la palabra “oro” en lo que dijo (seria ya game over) pero si estudiáis los recientes movimientos compradores de muchos BC (entre otras cosas), no cabe la menor duda que se preparan para ello. Crypto con oro como base.

Hay veces que pienso que quizás China este detrás de este squeeze del oro: tienen mas que de sobra y quizás hayan decidido apretar donde mas duele; restringiendo el físico. Un arma más en su trade war contra USA. El enemigo de USA siempre ha sido China: Rusia era una etapa para llegar a ellos. Solo que Rusia ha sido un hueso demasiado duro de roer y han cambiado la estrategia para ir directos a CN.
En resumen, algo serio pasa. Si no hay una corrección severa en el metal (100+ USD/oz), estaremos en un nuevo paradigma. Tendré que adaptar mis formas de tradear…

PS: La plata parece que despega, desligándose del cobre, inflación, ciclo económico… parece que los factores monetarios tiran de ella definitivamente. Si se confirma esto, la resolución esta mas cerca.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Ante lo que se acuerde mañana en Jackson Hole, como creéis que reaccionara el oro ?
> 
> Si la decisión es más dovish de lo esperado por los mercados ya se sabe, subirá junto con las bolsas.
> 
> ...



En realidad, las declaraciones de Powell fueron bastante hawkish. Fue Xi y luego Trump los que dieron alas al metal.

Trump no me parece nada tonto, y personalmente, si fuera americano, lo preferiria al eje Obama-Clinton luciferiano. Pero este es otro tema.

Digo que no me parece tonto por lo siguiente:
Es consciente que no va a poder evitar que una recesion coincida con las elecciones 2020. Salvo 2 excepciones, nunca en la historia un presidente ha renovado mandato votando en una USA en recesion, y lo sabe. Su etrategia no es combatirla (no puede) sino buscar un culpable.

Y ya podeis imaginaros quien es: Powell y la FED.

Por eso sus constantes ataques sobre bajar tipos, QE etc...

Que por otro lado, si fuera el, tambien haria. Yo quiero el mismo trato que la FED dio a Obama: 8 anos de intereses a 0 y varios programas QE


Edito para anadir: quizas el, llamemosle, "deep state" (fragmentado actualmente*) lo de todo ante la probable re-eleccion de Trump, que seria nefasto para ellos; y creen una crisis financiera sin precedentes que lo haga muy dificil. Por supuesto, el mundo que se joda, dano colateral.

*DeepState fragmentado: comentario para otro dia pero pienso que hay una faccion disidente del poder en la sombra que no le gusta la deriva globalista, corrupta, pedofila actual. Estan torpedeando la linea de flotacion con casos Epstein etc...
Lo dicho, interesantes tiempos los que vivimos. Y lo mejor: a no ser que seais muy mayores, asistiremos a la resolucion de esto!


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Unos apuntes rapidos que estoy hasta arriba:
> 
> Acabo de analizar el ultimo COT y si añadimos lo que paso ayer (31k nuevas posiciones abiertas) probablemente estemos ante el record de posiciones cortas de los COMM. Cuando digo record, me remonto hasta 1971, desde que empezaron a publicarse los datos.
> Todas las métricas que he utilizado en los últimos casi 10 años están saltando por los aires. Posiciones limite que siempre indicaban bajadas (y siguiendo la señal, abría cortos… ya no funcionan). Mi premisa siempre siendo que los COMMs tienen el control y el precio sigue sus caprichos.
> ...




Incluso un retorno a la rotura anterior, 1375$ sería totalmente normal, pero esque le doy un 50% de que se produzca, y no me es suficiente para ser un trade contracorriente, así que lo dejo pasar y a esperar.


----------



## Aro (25 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En realidad, las declaraciones de Powell fueron bastante hawkish. Fue Xi y luego Trump los que dieron alas al metal.
> 
> Trump no me parece nada tonto, y personalmente, si fuera americano, lo preferiria al eje Obama-Clinton luciferiano. Pero este es otro tema.
> 
> ...



Pero la FED tampoco es tonta:



> ... Powel, la máxima autoridad monetaria norteamericana, ayer, en Jackson Hole:
> • reconoció la 'desaceleración', eufemismo de 'recesión'; y
> • echó la culpa a la 'yihad' comercial, es decir, a El Elegido (Trump).
> Éste tuiteó:
> —«Mi única pregunta es saber quién es nuestro mayor enemigo. ¿Powell o Xi?... Tenemos un dólar muy fuerte y una Fed muy débil».


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Ago 2019)

Sigo analizando la intervención del pasado viernes, el oro subiendo 30USD en menos de una hora y el status quo parándolo en seco en la linea de los 1540 que decidieron arbitrariamente. Para eso hicieron falta echar al mercado 31k contratos = 14 días de la producción mundial = 97TO de oro papel…

El oro es el anti USD y S&P, además de tener lazos directos con los tipos de interés. El imprescindible Gibson’s paradox and the Gold Standard de un tal Larry Summers… aclara muchos de los ángulos sobre el tema. Es lectura densa, solo para cuando os apetezca/encontréis el momento adecuado (el mío es por la noche, todo en silencio). El oro es la base de todo conocimiento económico, y en el caso en el que empezara de cero, por donde yo desenmarañaría las dinámicas monetarias. Es mi consejo personal, y no vale más que eso.

Pero quería hablar de la plata, elaborar lo que he puesto en la post-data en un comentario mas arriba.

No soy un experto, me ha parecido siempre un animal esquizofrénico, sin tanto peso en el modelo monetario mundial, sin tantos lazos en política monetaria que hacen un análisis causa consecuencia más fácil. Le importa a menos gente, especialmente a los amos. Es caprichosa, un mercado pequeño y manipulable, además de su consabida dualidad monetaria-económica (industrial). En consecuencia: menos “pura” que el oro. Una especie de juguete especulativo.

Nada de lo de arriba es peyorativo, mas bien lo contrario: como trade o en determinadas circunstancias, como inversión, puede ser mas atractiva. Como probablemente ahora. Mi rationale siendo el siguiente:

La 1ra premisa a dilucidar es saber si la plata sigue al ciclo económico o al monetario. Nos conviene que sea lo 2do, porque lo 1ro va para abajo. El 2do se infla por mandato. Para saberlo, quizás los dos factores mas importantes son el cobre y la inflación. Ambos con una correlación fuerte con la plata.







El grafico del cobre tiene una pinta horrible. Este ultimo viernes cayendo a nuevos mínimos mientras la plata todo lo contrario. Los gráficos recientes de ambos indican películas totalmente diferentes.

La inflación: si creéis que la próxima crisis va a ser un shock deflacionario severo, no os interesa estar en plata. Naturalmente, ese seria nuestro destino (si las fuerzas de mercado aplicaran). Pero éstas están suspendidas por nuestros amigos los BC hace tiempo. Estos jodidos locos van a conseguir lo que andan buscando, que es inflación. La mierda de la MMT va a venir. Es lo que yo creo. Este próximo 12 de Sept, veremos que anuncia el BCE: la gente se ha anticipado (frontrun) y ha comprado deuda basura de compañías europeas a paladas… confiando que el politburó BCE siga anulando el ciclo económico y continúe comprándola. Si miráis a como cotiza esta deuda zombie, es para echarse a llorar… Lo dicho, la jodida Nomenklatura europea está fuera de control. Es la gran vida ser un CEO de esas empresas: financiación gratis. El resto que se joda doblemente: a ti no te lo dan y lo hacen con tu dinero! The joke is on you.

Por cierto: el oro en EUR ha anadido esta semana su treceava (si, 13) vela alcista consecutiva... Estamos a 10Eur mas o menos de max historicos. Supongo que el politburo puede enganar al viandante comun (se le reconoce pq luce la camiseta de su equipo futbolero favorito, le encanta "ir de cañas" para hablar de cosas insustanciales y tiene un bmw de 2da mano); al metal es mas dificil.

Os dejo con unos gráficos visuales para amenizar el largo panfleto de arriba.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Ago 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Sigo analizando la intervención del pasado viernes, el oro subiendo 30USD en menos de una hora y el status quo parándolo en seco en la linea de los 1540 que decidieron arbitrariamente. Para eso hicieron falta echar al mercado 31k contratos = 14 días de la producción mundial = 97TO de oro papel…
> 
> El oro es el anti USD y S&P, además de tener lazos directos con los tipos de interés. El imprescindible Gibson’s paradox and the Gold Standard de un tal Larry Summers… aclara muchos de los ángulos sobre el tema. Es lectura densa, solo para cuando os apetezca/encontréis el momento adecuado (el mío es por la noche, todo en silencio). El oro es la base de todo conocimiento económico, y en el caso en el que empezara de cero, por donde yo desenmarañaría las dinámicas monetarias. Es mi consejo personal, y no vale más que eso.
> 
> ...



Animal esquizofrénico define bastante bien a la plata, pero enhorabuena por tus post, coincido plenamente.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (26 Ago 2019)

Siguiendo la encuesta del hilo, *el oro ya está en máximos históricos*. Lástima que sea sólo sea EUR 




Venga a celebrarlo!


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Ago 2019)

Buenos días.
Había pensado estos días abrir un hilo con el titulo: " Inversiones alternativas para los Gold bug."
No lo voy hacer para no segregar tantos hilos de temáticas semejantes, además que muy posiblemente cambiaré mi residencia de pais como suelo hacer por estas fechas y alli no tengo el hábito de leer en Internet casi nunca, aunque está vez intentaré seguír estos hilos de metales españoles.
Mi intencion no era otra que conocer el pensamiento de otros escarabajos de oro y comparar pensamientos, desde hace muchísimo tiempo mi ahorro mensual siempre ha sido en oro, sin diversificación ninguna, nisiquiera prácticamente en plata, pero desde hace tiempo que ya decidí que a nuevos maximos en euros y francos Suizos no iba a acumular más Au y en ello estamos.
Después de tiempo pensando en la alternativa posible, ya he decidido cual va a ser, y poco a poco la iré desarrollando y me gustaría compararla y desarrollarla con otros Gold bug, por cierto todo esto sería útil para personas que estén presente en la inversión de Au desde hace ya tiempo y la cantidad acumulada sea por lo menos notable con comparación a por lo menos entre como mínimo más de 10 años del gasto que se soporta mensualmente, con lo cual la cantidad de cada uno es muy dispar, unos necesitan poco capital para pasar el mes y otros mucha.
Como dije en un anterior post hace días, la gente recién llegada a la inversión en Au no puede plantearse si es tarde o no para la compra de Au porque sinceramente no tiene ninguna otra alternativa, como he dicho en ocasiones para mi los bienes raíces (que es lo que más se semejaria a Au) son muy rígidos, mu ilíquidos y muy controlados por las administraciones, carecen absolutamente de la LIBERTAD del Au.
Como digo me gustaría conocer vuestro punto de vista.
Adelantó el mío, que poco a poco iré desarrollando.
Piezas de Oro (onzas y fracciones de onzas) Españolas del imperio Español Borbónico y piezas de oro Francesas Pre Napoleón I.
Como segunda opción aunque algo "menos" billetes Españoles ( Pre época Franquista) y billete Americano. (USA).
Si a algunos le interesa poco a poco puedo ir explicando sobre todo ello y mis "pensamientos".


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Ago 2019)

Conozco bien el sector, trabaje en el bastantes años, tube negocio de ello en Francia, no resido en España pero tengo experiencia con la Numismática española y también la Notafilia, no me interesa coleccionar (coleccionando el único que gana es el profesional que te vende o la casa numismatica) el coleccionista a corto y medio plazo nunca gana, parte con un -30/40% de desventaja, sólo me interesan piezas concretas tanto de la Numismática española como de la Notafilia.
Por ejemplo en la Notafilia española me centraria en la II Republica en tres piezas concretas, 25 pesetas Sorolla,500 pesetas Hernán Cortés y 1000 pesetas Zorrilla, tienen mucho en común los tres, los ejemplares que se libraron de la quema Franquista suelen estar en SC (90% de todos ellos) para inversión no puedes comprar nada más que SC, y despues los Gradaria y encapsularia, así y todo hay que conocer el sector y moverse por los comerciantes tanto españoles como franceses que mueven estas piezas.
Saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Ago 2019)

Las 100 pesetas de La Dama de Elche es muy escasa ( poquísimos ejemplares conocidos) el precio de ella es desproporcionado y el último ejemplar que ha aparecido en Londres, por estar tan separado su número de serie del otro conocido me hace pensar que tiene trampa y hay más ejemplares por salir, la veo mucho más peligrosa.
Desde finales de los 80 que ahorro en oro, y el kruger es una de las 5 piezas que elegí desde el principio para ello, junto a los 20 francos Suizos, Napoleones,soberanos y 25 pesetas Alfonso XII, algo de plata acumule, (incluso hace muy poco cambie algo de Au x Ag, pero muy poca cosa), confío en ella plenamente y en su revalorización, pero no va conmigo, sobre todo por su mayor problema de almacenaje y también por su menor "liquidez", ojo, que tiene una gran liquidez, pero indiscutiblemente como el oro NO.
Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Ago 2019)

Buen articulo del compañero antorob.



Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Ago 2019)

Después de repasar toda la lista de tiendas online, de España, Francia y Suiza para una pieza en concreto, que es 1 os Krugerrand la más barata sigue siendo la española, Martín Ramos, que pese haber subido el precio del otro día aún está 25€ por debajo del spot, lo que me indica claramente como el otro día me pensaba que rectifica los precios manualmente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Ago 2019)

Para que digan que el Au fisico tiene un split grande entre compra y venta, he encontrado uno como los tipos de interés, o sea en negativo.
Tienda online Suiza recompra en estos momentos 13 euros más caro que la española Martín Ramos vende la onza krugerrand. 
Saludos para todos, termino las vacaciones por aqui, como decía F. Lips, dos días seguidos Au subiendo un 2% nos mete al sistema en un buen apuro... creo que de está no se escapa.


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Para que digan que el Au fisico tiene un split grande entre compra y venta, he encontrado uno como los tipos de interés, o sea en negativo.
> Tienda online Suiza recompra en estos momentos 13 euros más caro que la española Martín Ramos vende la onza krugerrand.
> Saludos para todos, termino las vacaciones por aqui, como decía F. Lips, dos días seguidos Au subiendo un 2% nos mete al sistema en un buen apuro... creo que de está no se escapa.



Cuidado que hay una "tienda suiza" que no es tal y es un fraude. Si tienes el enlace te confirmo si es la que estoy pensando.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Cuidado que hay una "tienda suiza" que no es tal y es un fraude. Si tienes el enlace te confirmo si es la que estoy pensando.




Hola.
Resido en Zúrich, es una ciudad con muchísimo comercio de metal, tanto de inversión como numismatico ( sobre todo clasico) la central de la mas importante del mundo en clasico es de allí, Art Clásica, también LHS Numismatico, está última aparte vende oro inversión, a la que yo me refería es una pequeña Numismática física, pero que vende mucho oro de inversión, conozco el propietario, allí cualquier banco comercial vende oro de inversión ( plata muy pocos) con unos buenísimos diferenciales, entre un 1 y un 2% bajo el spot la compra y entre un 1 o 2% arriba spot la venta, entras a la sucursal bancaria y en la ventanilla de Au fisico tienes un panel digital tipo " 20 fcs Suisse" compra 258.....venta 263" (Es un ejemplo), sueltas tus piezas en la ventanilla, comprueban e inmediatamente te dan a elegir la divisa fiat que quieras previa conversión a francos suizos, o al revés, sueltas tu fiat y te llevas el metal, todo muy sencillo y sin complicaciones, muy buenos días Sr....Merci beaucoup Monsieur.!

Saludos para todos, estaré unas semanas fuera y seguramente desconectado de todo, en plan monge Tibetano!..


----------



## quaver (28 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hola.
> Resido en Zúrich, es una ciudad con muchísimo comercio de metal, tanto de inversión como numismatico ( sobre todo clasico) la central de la mas importante del mundo en clasico es de allí, Art Clásica, también LHS Numismatico, está última aparte vende oro inversión, a la que yo me refería es una pequeña Numismática física, pero que vende mucho oro de inversión, conozco el propietario, allí cualquier banco comercial vende oro de inversión ( plata muy pocos) con unos buenísimos diferenciales, entre un 1 y un 2% bajo el spot la compra y entre un 1 o 2% arriba spot la venta, entras a la sucursal bancaria y en la ventanilla de Au fisico tienes un panel digital tipo " 20 fcs Suisse" compra 258.....venta 263" (Es un ejemplo), sueltas tus piezas en la ventanilla, comprueban e inmediatamente te dan a elegir la divisa fiat que quieras previa conversión a francos suizos, o al revés, sueltas tu fiat y te llevas el metal, todo muy sencillo y sin complicaciones, muy buenos días Sr....Merci beaucoup Monsieur.!
> 
> Saludos para todos, estaré unas semanas fuera y seguramente desconectado de todo, en plan monge Tibetano!..



Si te apetece pasarte por Liechtenstein, esta tienda recompra a buenos precios:
Home


----------



## mk73 (28 Ago 2019)




----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hola.
> Resido en Zúrich, es una ciudad con muchísimo comercio de metal, tanto de inversión como numismatico ( sobre todo clasico) la central de la mas importante del mundo en clasico es de allí, Art Clásica, también LHS Numismatico, está última aparte vende oro inversión, a la que yo me refería es una pequeña Numismática física, pero que vende mucho oro de inversión, conozco el propietario, allí cualquier banco comercial vende oro de inversión ( plata muy pocos) con unos buenísimos diferenciales, entre un 1 y un 2% bajo el spot la compra y entre un 1 o 2% arriba spot la venta, entras a la sucursal bancaria y en la ventanilla de Au fisico tienes un panel digital tipo " 20 fcs Suisse" compra 258.....venta 263" (Es un ejemplo), sueltas tus piezas en la ventanilla, comprueban e inmediatamente te dan a elegir la divisa fiat que quieras previa conversión a francos suizos, o al revés, sueltas tu fiat y te llevas el metal, todo muy sencillo y sin complicaciones, muy buenos días Sr....Merci beaucoup Monsieur.!
> 
> Saludos para todos, estaré unas semanas fuera y seguramente desconectado de todo, en plan monge Tibetano!..



Tienes la suerte de vivir en un paraíso jeje, pero los que vivimos en expaña lo tenemos un poco crudo para comerciar con este asunto. Solo conozco al Andorrano y además está en el corazón del mundo al revés pufff. 
Suerte y felices vacaciones.


----------



## Mrbcn (29 Ago 2019)

Joder, ves los gráficos y dices, que suerte los que ya compraban oro en 2000-2004


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Joder, ves los gráficos y dices, que suerte los que ya compraban oro en 2000-2004



Oportunidades hay siempre pero se ven a toro pasado claro. A lo mejor con la plata pasa lo mismo en unos años, o con el oro mismo si vuelve a hacer un x5 (difícil pero podría pasar..)


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Para que digan que el Au fisico tiene un split grande entre compra y venta, he encontrado uno como los tipos de interés, o sea en negativo.
> Tienda online Suiza recompra en estos momentos 13 euros más caro que la española Martín Ramos vende la onza krugerrand.
> Saludos para todos, termino las vacaciones por aqui, como decía F. Lips, dos días seguidos Au subiendo un 2% nos mete al sistema en un buen apuro... creo que de está no se escapa.



Potencial posibilidad de arbitraje...

Asi empezo Martin Armstrong cuando era joven, comprando metal donde estaba barato y llevandolo alli donde se pagaba mas. 

Termino en la carcel despues, por no pasar al lado oscuro de Goldman y cia., que querian acceder a sus sistemas predictivos tan sofisticados. El dijo que no y se busco enemigos demasiado poderosos. 

Suerte en CH (aunque yo haria lo contrario que tu: invierno en ES y verano en CH). No hay verano comparable a CH... lo mejor. And I've been around, seen places.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Había pensado estos días abrir un hilo con el titulo: " Inversiones alternativas para los Gold bug."
> No lo voy hacer para no segregar tantos hilos de temáticas semejantes, además que muy posiblemente cambiaré mi residencia de pais como suelo hacer por estas fechas y alli no tengo el hábito de leer en Internet casi nunca, aunque está vez intentaré seguír estos hilos de metales españoles.
> Mi intencion no era otra que conocer el pensamiento de otros escarabajos de oro y comparar pensamientos, desde hace muchísimo tiempo mi ahorro mensual siempre ha sido en oro, sin diversificación ninguna, nisiquiera prácticamente en plata, pero desde hace tiempo que ya decidí que a nuevos maximos en euros y francos Suizos no iba a acumular más Au y en ello estamos.
> ...



Ya me gustaria tener los conocimientos que tu y otros tienen de la parte fisica/numismatica del metal... Soy un simple papelero, COMEX-LBMA centric


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Oportunidades hay siempre pero se ven a toro pasado claro. A lo mejor con la plata pasa lo mismo en unos años, o con el oro mismo si vuelve a hacer un x5 (difícil pero podría pasar..)



Buy right and sit tight

Es una maxima muy importante en toda inversion pero crucial en el mundo del oro; por muchos motivos.

Es el consejo principal de uno del los traders clasicos en la historia: Jesse Livermore. Lectura obligada el Reminiscences of a stock operator

Por cierto, companero de batallas de Jesse, Bertram Seligman-> Padre de Jim Sinclair (que adopto el apellido de su madre)


----------



## facturasdelsat (30 Ago 2019)

Los veo medio sesgados a esos graficos


----------



## Mrbcn (31 Ago 2019)

Igualmente era mucho más barato que ahora.


----------



## Aro (2 Sep 2019)

Aquí Keiser pensando en 3000 usd como un precio del oro ambicioso, o esa impresión dan.

Yo lo veo en 10 mil, y si hay "shortage" de físico ya me quedaría sin referencias.
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Me_opongo (2 Sep 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Aquí Keiser pensando en 3000 usd como un precio del oro ambicioso, o esa impresión dan.
> 
> Yo lo veo en 10 mil, y si hay "shortage" de físico ya me quedaría sin referencias.
> ¿Qué opináis?



Hola.
Keiser en otro programa anterior, llegó a hablar de 10 a 15 mil dólares en un plazo no muy largo. Más bien cortito. 

Por lo visto lo clavó con el Bitcoin hace tiempo cuando estaba a unos pocos dólares, y pronosticó 100.000 en un plazo corto. Acertó a huevo.

Espero que no se equivoque con el oro.
Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aro (2 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hola.
> Keiser en otro programa anterior, llegó a hablar de 10 a 15 mil dólares en un plazo no muy largo. Más bien cortito.
> 
> Por lo visto lo clavó con el Bitcoin hace tiempo cuando estaba a unos pocos dólares, y pronosticó 100.000 en un plazo corto. Acertó a huevo.
> ...



Bitcoin no ha llegado ni de lejos a 100 mil.


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Sep 2019)

Me parece un buen articulo 

Falling From Grace: The Decline Of The US Empire


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Sep 2019)

Respondiendo al tema :"confiscation".
No, no veo confiscaciones, no serán para nada efectivas, cuando medio mundo idólatra el oro.
Si, si veo impuestos "especiales" a la compra de oro, muy posiblemente cuando todo este en un severo castigo en la economía y profunda crisis, el Au llamará en exceso la atención y el estado querrá hacer caja.
No, no veo un impuesto especial a la tenencia de Au, que no os cuenten cuentos Chinos, NUNCA sabrán cuanto AU tienes más allá del que tu quieras que sepan.


----------



## Me_opongo (2 Sep 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Bitcoin no ha llegado ni de lejos a 100 mil.



Perdón. Tienes toda la razón. 
Se me está yendo la olla de tanto ver y leer.

Supongo que volveré alguna vez a ver ese vídeo. Serían 10.000 de lo que habló, supongo. 

La verdad es que no deja pasar muchos programas sin presumir de sus aciertos en los pronósticos del bitcoin. No presto mucha atención a cosas de criptos, la verdad. 

Lo del oro, estoy seguro. Llegó a mencionar claramente en uno de sus programas lo de 10 a 15k. En general, repite más lo de del oro a 2500 ó 3000$. Más prudente. 

Le encantan las criptos y el oro. A saber si no es solo un empleado de Pútin, empeñado en que dejemos las cuentas de los bancos europeos y de otros sitios donde se ve la RT temblando. Quizás a los rusos en casa les cuenten otra historia... a saber. 

Gracias y perdona por la burrada que dije. 


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aro (3 Sep 2019)

Incorrecto. Hay mucha más deuda que efectivo.
Hay deuda que no existe como efectivo.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Perdón. Tienes toda la razón.
> Se me está yendo la olla de tanto ver y leer.
> 
> Supongo que volveré alguna vez a ver ese vídeo. Serían 10.000 de lo que habló, supongo.
> ...



A los rusos no les engañan con papelitos. 
Pregunte usted cuántos rusos tienen rublos como inversión (o dólares o euros)... y eso que los Bancos, sólo en Depósitos mierderos, te dan más de un 10% de intereses. 

Tampoco les van a los rusos las criptos. Hay más cajeros de BTC en República Dominicana, que en toda Rusia. 

Y el oro...tampoco es la inversión de los rusos, porque no da rendimiento, a pesar de las subidas de las últimas semanas.

La gente invierte en:
a) Casas (la burbuja es brutal)
b) Negocios (en Rusia y en países ex-soviéticos, algunos de ellos muy muy muy atractivos)
c) Vivir la vida (la pensión máxima en Rusia son 300 euros). La gente prefiere vivir a todo trapo, antes que pagar al Estado y recibir esa mierda.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Sep 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> A los rusos no les engañan con papelitos.
> Pregunte usted cuántos rusos tienen rublos como inversión (o dólares o euros)... y eso que los Bancos, sólo en Depósitos mierderos, te dan más de un 10% de intereses.
> 
> Tampoco les van a los rusos las criptos. Hay más cajeros de BTC en República Dominicana, que en toda Rusia.
> ...



Gracias por compartir esos conocimientos, Seronoser.

Sabía que "gozan" de unos sueldos de mierda y del wodka de garrafón, y 4 topicazos más.
Ahora sé un poco más. 

En contra de la población en general, al Banco Central Ruso y a esos bancos cabroncetes, sí que parece que les encanta el oro. Encima encuentran el buen momento para comprar. 

Ya lo sabrás, pero ahí va por si a alguien le interesa leerlo. 

Un saludo. 

Rusia lidera entre los compradores de oro en 2019



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (3 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Gracias por compartir esos conocimientos, Seronoser.
> 
> Sabía que "gozan" de unos sueldos de mierda y del wodka de garrafón, y 4 topicazos más.
> Ahora sé un poco más.
> ...



Así es. Putin es insaciable, y sabe a lo que juega. Ellos sí compran oro a mansalva.

Por otro lado lo de los sueldos es relativo, como todo en la vida.
El salario medio local está en los 900 euros, (hay muchísimo en negro), pero es que además, los gastos en una ciudad como Moscú, que es de lo más caro...son mucho menores que en Europeistán:

a) Gas, luz y agua al año no son más de 60 euros. Al año
b) Echarle gasofa al coche son 30 euros (depósito de 60 litros). Y ha subido por la inflación, el año pasado por 25 llenabas. No hay peajes, salvo al aeropuerto de Sheremetevo, uno de los 4 de la ciudad. Las carreteras son espectaculares en Moscú, con 5-6 carriles, y en perfecto estado incluso a más de 1000 km de la capital (aunque por lo general aquí ya de un solo carril).
c) El transporte público son 0,50 cts el billete de metro, vayas donde vayas. Y funciona muchísimo mejor que en Europa.
d) La retención en nómina un 13%...ganes lo que ganes...

Para mí hay dos datos que te suelen revelar el coste de vida en las grandes ciudades, uno es el precio del mcmenú y otro la prostitución de lujo para locales.

a) El mcmenú grande te sale por 4,5 euros en Moscú.
b) La prostitución con auténticas diosas (me lo han contado ), 50 dólares la hora (para locales, no prostitutas caza turistas).

Así que con 900 euros de salario, te da para bastantes más cosas que con un sueldo de 2000 euros en España, por ejemplo.
Por eso consumen como perros, compran coches de lujo, beben como cosacos (rusos) y no piensan en el mañana, porque el mañana, en forma de pensiones, es una basura.

Saludos,


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Sep 2019)

Aranceles para todo y para todos....

Adiós a la globalización!...


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Pues me parece de puta madre. Que cada palo aguante su vela

Parece que todas las piezas se van situando para la tormenta perfecta... veremos cómo se desarrolla todo en los próximos meses.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Sep 2019)

Respondo a un par de preguntas sobre:

Fiscalidad del oro.
A ver, antes de empezar, cuando compráis una acción de Telefonica, no preguntáis antes a vuestro asesor fiscal, cual es la fiscalidad vigente?.... bueno, pues....
Nunca he comprado ni vendido oro en España, y a la hora de comprar es sin IVA como en el resto de Europa, pero la fiscalidad a la hora de vender es diferente, y sinceramente no conozco la española, porque ni pienso comprar ni vender en España oro de inversión.
Por ejemplo, en UK si lo que compras son soberanos, NO tienen ningún tipo de incremento de patrimonio en las plusvalías, están exentos de cargos impositivos, es un ejemplo, por ejemplo, en Suiza entras a la ventanilla de cualquier banco comercial pides tus 20 Francs y te los dan, si pides una factura te miran como diciendo, de donde se ha escapado este? Te dan un resguardo de caja, igual que si hubieras sacado 1.000 chf, el tratamiento al oro es muy diferente, está más que aceptado que es una divisa más, también en la mayoría de La France y Bélgica.
Resumiendo, a la hora de comprar no hay ningún problema y a la de vender, tampoco, sólo asesorarse por un profesional, que tampoco cuesta tanto, para hacerlo todo correctamente ante las posibles plusvalías.


----------



## Atanor (3 Sep 2019)

@Piel de Luna me gustaría hacerte una pregunta abusando de tu amabilidad y conocimiento del país.

En la UE se suele admitir cruzar entre países miembros con oro bullion sin tener que declararlo si está por debajo de 10.000 euros. Suponía que en Suiza sería igual, pero en esta tienda Bargeldgeschäfte (EN) que curiosamente está en Liechtenstein dice: 

"Anyone travelling from an EU country into Switzerland, or vice versa, while carrying cash having a total value of 10,000 euros or more, must inform the national customs office in question even if they are not specifically asked to do so.

The import and export of precious metals is handled especially strictly. Since coins and ingots made of gold or silver are not treated as cash, but as goods that must be declared, such goods valued at CHF 300 and above must be declared to the customs authorities.

The basis for calculation is the actual market value, not the imprinted nominal value."

¿Es así? ¿Hay que declarar oro por valor de 300CHF al entrar o salir de Suiza? En la información de aduanas de Suiza sólo encuentro información sobre el cash. Ninguna mención al oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Sep 2019)

Atanor dijo:


> @Piel de Luna me gustaría hacerte una pregunta abusando de tu amabilidad y conocimiento del país.
> 
> En la UE se suele admitir cruzar entre países miembros con oro bullion sin tener que declararlo si está por debajo de 10.000 euros. Suponía que en Suiza sería igual, pero en esta tienda Bargeldgeschäfte (EN) que curiosamente está en Liechtenstein dice:
> 
> ...



A ver, te contesto lo que se... como particular que soy a día de hoy, nunca he entrado ni sacado oro de Suiza, como profesional del sector que fui era muy diferente, pues con tus credenciales de profesional podías entrar y salir de Suiza a UE a convenciones y demás sin ningún problema de límites en metal, aunque todo quedaba registrado en aduanas con un inventario de lo que se movía, sin mayor problema, desde luego, pues nunca hemos tenido co ello ningún inconveniente.
Dices que en la información de aduanas no encuentras información sobre el oro, sino sólo sobre el cash, sin saberlo a ciencia cierta pero te podría decir que los límites que te marque en cash son los establecidos también para el oro, o cualquier otra divisa previa conversión en chf, por ejemplo si te pone 10k chf, es el total, sean €,£,$ o Au. 
Resido en Suiza, mi mujer es de Francia y yo de Jumilla, cuando estamos en España o Francia usamos los € con un banco Francés y en casa Zúrich los Chf, con banco Suizo, con lo cual no hacemos prácticamente movimientos de fiat entre UE y Suiza, más allá de un poquito de efectivo para los viajes, pero nada prácticamente.
Siento de no ser de mucha ayuda a tu consulta.


----------



## Atanor (4 Sep 2019)

Gracias! Era puramente curiosidad, ya que me sorprendió eso de los 300 CHF.

Un saludo



Piel de Luna dijo:


> A ver, te contesto lo que se... como particular que soy a día de hoy, nunca he entrado ni sacado oro de Suiza, como profesional del sector que fui era muy diferente, pues con tus credenciales de profesional podías entrar y salir de Suiza a UE a convenciones y demás sin ningún problema de límites en metal, aunque todo quedaba registrado en aduanas con un inventario de lo que se movía, sin mayor problema, desde luego, pues nunca hemos tenido co ello ningún inconveniente.
> Dices que en la información de aduanas no encuentras información sobre el oro, sino sólo sobre el cash, sin saberlo a ciencia cierta pero te podría decir que los límites que te marque en cash son los establecidos también para el oro, o cualquier otra divisa previa conversión en chf, por ejemplo si te pone 10k chf, es el total, sean €,£,$ o Au.
> Resido en Suiza, mi mujer es de Francia y yo de Jumilla, cuando estamos en España o Francia usamos los € con un banco Francés y en casa Zúrich los Chf, con banco Suizo, con lo cual no hacemos prácticamente movimientos de fiat entre UE y Suiza, más allá de un poquito de efectivo para los viajes, pero nada prácticamente.
> Siento de no ser de mucha ayuda a tu consulta.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Sep 2019)

Disculpar, pero respondo por aqui, porque a veces se repiten preguntas.
Plata:
Nunca he dicho que no crea en la plata, se que lo hará muy bien, estoy seguro, sólo que ni va conmigo ni me gustan muchas cosas de ella, impuestos, volumen, que los lobbies de la industria estén urgando en su precio siendo un mercado tan pequeño, vamos, casi de juguete al lado del del oro.
Es muy simple, y que cuando compro una onza tenido un 30% para empezar a empatar y no un 2% como en el Au.


----------



## MIP (4 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Disculpar, pero respondo por aqui, porque a veces se repiten preguntas.
> Plata:
> Nunca he dicho que no crea en la plata, se que lo hará muy bien, estoy seguro, sólo que ni va conmigo ni me gustan muchas cosas de ella, impuestos, volumen, que los lobbies de la industria estén urgando en su precio siendo un mercado tan pequeño, vamos, casi de juguete al lado del del oro.
> Es muy simple, y que cuando compro una onza tenido un 30% para empezar a empatar y no un 2% como en el Au.



Será porque quieres, hay plata sin IVA con un precio de 15% de prima.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Será porque quieres, hay plata sin IVA con un precio de 15% de prima.



Exactamente, es porque quiero!... pocos países tienen exenta a la plata del impuesto, además justificar una prima del 15% ... tampoco me convence, pero bueno, yo no trato de convencer a nadie, mi decisión es firme, sigue siendo igual que el primer día, y van treinta y pico años, la plata no es para mi, soy demasiado Gold bug.


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Sep 2019)

Atanor dijo:


> @Piel de Luna me gustaría hacerte una pregunta abusando de tu amabilidad y conocimiento del país.
> 
> En la UE se suele admitir cruzar entre países miembros con oro bullion sin tener que declararlo si está por debajo de 10.000 euros. Suponía que en Suiza sería igual, pero en esta tienda Bargeldgeschäfte (EN) que curiosamente está en Liechtenstein dice:
> 
> ...



@Atanor por si te sirve de ayuda. Yo como particular si he sacado oro de suiza obviamente menos de 10.000, pero no solo una vez. pase el control y nadie me dijo nada. Así que sin problema. Si quieres sacar o meter más pues hay muchos medios, las fronteras terrestres esta " controladas" las grandes, pero las pequeñas 0. También decirte que al menos cuando estsbs allí hará 2 o 3 años podías comprar oro hasta 25.000 chf, sin identificarte.
Otra cosa a decir es que en los aeropuertos te dicen de declarar pero en todos mis vuelos fuera de espacio schengen y volviendo a este nunca nadie me ha abierto la maleta de mano. La de bodega supongo que ya la escanean cuando baja del avión.


----------



## Atanor (7 Sep 2019)

@Sin_Casa gracias. Pero lo que me interesa es lo que dice la ley. No las formas de saltársela.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Sep 2019)

Como siempre, muy interesante los artículos nuevos del compañero antorob.

Hoja de ruta para la plata por Cirille Jubert (II).


----------



## antorob (8 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Como siempre, muy interesante los artículos nuevos del compañero antorob.
> 
> Hoja de ruta para la plata por Cirille Jubert (II).



Hola Piel de Luna.

Aprovechando tu experiencia, ¿hay alguna forma de saber si los ETf´s reciben realmente en físico, las compras de metales preciosos que realizan?.

No sé si conoces la respuesta, pero si sabes algo sería interesante compartirlo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Sep 2019)

Hola antorob, en primer lugar enhorabuena por tus nuevos artículos.
No es un mundo el de los ETf's que conozca en profundidad, pero me atrevo a contestarte directamente a tu pregunta en un clarísimo "NO", no más allá de las obligaciones que tienen de comunicarlo y auditorías a sus reguladores, con lo cual para el común de los mortales, No.
Como sabes hay etf's que para replicar el precio del oro utilizan medios tan dispares como desde la compra física de Au, hasta la compra de mineras de oro, como participe de un ETf's de oro no eres propietario del "oro" sino de "x" acciones o participaciones de ese ETf con lo cual y según las "instrucciones" de cada uno de ellos, se guardan bajo la manga el "as" de poder liberarlo en fiat "Si ello fuese necesario por motivos del mercado", con lo cual es un instrumento que tiene la misión que tiene, "especular con el precio del oro" pero para mi nunca una reserva de valor, esto sólo es una característica del Au fisico y sólo en posesión directa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Sep 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Piel de Luna.
> 
> Aprovechando tu experiencia, ¿hay alguna forma de saber si los ETf´s reciben realmente en físico, las compras de metales preciosos que realizan?.
> 
> ...



Creo que la intención exacta de tu pregunta, es saber si lo que exactamente el ETf's incorpora a sus entrañas es Au físico o algun tipo de certificado o futuro sobre el oro, osea oro papel. Como dije en el anterior creo que no hay forma exacta de conocerlo mas allá del correspondiente regulador.


----------



## David Finanzas (10 Sep 2019)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El pueblo pasando hambre,el euro para arriba y el oro para abajo...
> ya solo hace falta que empiece la guerra y baje el petróleo.
> Al final ¿que hacemos?:cook:



nadie sabe


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Sep 2019)

Oye David, ¿Lo de contestar a todos los hilos del tirón uno detrás de otro, aportando poco o nada, es por deporte?


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Sep 2019)

A ver.. donde esta la cámara?... estamos en septiembre?... o ya a finales de diciembre?


----------



## antorob (10 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Creo que la intención exacta de tu pregunta, es saber si lo que exactamente el ETf's incorpora a sus entrañas es Au físico o algun tipo de certificado o futuro sobre el oro, osea oro papel. Como dije en el anterior creo que no hay forma exacta de conocerlo mas allá del correspondiente regulador.



Precisamente hoy, Zero-hedge publica un articulo sobre los ETF´s de oro.

Creo que aclara la nula responsabilidad de los etf´s sobre si tienen oro o no.

Here's Every Reason To Avoid Buying A Gold ETF

Saludos.


----------



## OCALO (11 Sep 2019)

Es momento para invertir? De qué manera y cuánto?
Es que paso de invertir en vivienda y la próxima crisis no quiero perder todo mi capital.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Sep 2019)

Primas para todos!... una vueltecita de tuerca... la banca comercial al +5/6% sobre spot y es sólo el principio, y empieza aparecer un fenomeno raro y anomalo, que es que cuanto más grande compacto y fraccionado es el lote en venta, más alta es la prima, esto sucede cuando manos fuertes están dispuestas a pagar más prima cuanto más grande es el lote.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Sep 2019)

Un segundo impulso de corrección al 1450$ sería lógico y saludable, para después retomar la tendencia alcista, esperamos a la Fed a ver que dicen, pues influirá, o en desarrollar ese segundo bajista o en dejarlo en una corrección corta y proseguir la tendencia alcista.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Sep 2019)

Madre mía como nos está el patio..

¿Ha llegado el nuevo capitalismo demasiado lejos? Incluso el Financial Times cree que sí - ¿Ha llegado el nuevo capitalismo demasiado lejos? Incluso el Financial Times cree que sí

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Sep 2019)

Estoy dándole vueltas a la explosión del interés de los repos de hace unos días... Es un área que conozco bastante bien: en 2007/8 estaba en el ojo del huracán y me di cuenta que sin entenderlo no podía saber de verdad de que iba la crisis. Uno de los análisis cruciales es el “are the brokers broken” de Matt King. Tire del hilo hasta llegar al shadow banking.

Bien, si os parece, para que todo el mundo pueda seguir el tema y opinar, comparto con lenguaje de calle una deficiniones basicas (además, así podréis leer más fácil las noticias que creo no han terminado en relación con este tema):

*Reservas bancos en la FED (exceso de)*
Dinero que los bancos tienen en sus cuentas individuales en la FED (en exceso del requerido por el regulador)

*Mercado Repo*
Prestamos entre bancos, normalmente de corta duración, contra un aval (collateral). Repo = repurchase agreement-> te dejo dinero, me das ese aval y quedamos en que me lo recompras y me devuelves la pasta pronto. El aval suele ser deuda soberana, UST etc...

*Interés Mercado Repo*
EL interés que cobra el banco que presta (depende de la calidad del aval)
Lo dejamos aquí, nada más que entender. Las finanzas son fáciles si se les quita ese velo de artificialidad (deliberado).
Ahora ya estamos listos para el debate; pregunta: por que unos bancos que acumulan 1.4Trillon de cash disponible para prestar, de repente no lo usan en el mercado repo (donde normalmente se hace)? El interés repo subió a un 10% y ni con esas: la FED tuvo que intervenir y ser ella la que prestaba... Los bancos tenían miedo de soltar reservas inertes en la FED a un jugoso 10%... Algo no está bien:

Nadie confía en el collateral de “alguien” (ojalá supiéramos que pez gordo necesitaba la pasta y nadie quería prestarle ni a un 10%). El balance de ese alguien debe ser pura basura; obviamente ofrece mucha más garantía el balance de la FED.
Los bancos no confían en el Sistema: piensan que si sueltan la pasta no la van a ver mas (o con alguna quita). Si prestas para unos días, o incluso overnight, y se interviene el Sistema, hay un pánico etc... te quedas con el culo al aire
La mierda de intereses negativos, hace que nadie quiera un collateral que rinda negativo... Especialmente europeo: con toda la basura que el BCE ha aceptado como garantía (queso feta y ouzo)
China, Irán etc...
Hay una sequía de USD importante
¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? La sensacion es que las cosas estan sujetas con alfileres


----------



## Aro (23 Sep 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy dándole vueltas a la explosión del interés de los repos de hace unos días... Es un área que conozco bastante bien: en 2007/8 estaba en el ojo del huracán y me di cuenta que sin entenderlo no podía saber de verdad de que iba la crisis. Uno de los análisis cruciales es el “are the brokers broken” de Matt King. Tire del hilo hasta llegar al shadow banking.
> 
> Bien, si os parece, para que todo el mundo pueda seguir el tema y opinar, comparto con lenguaje de calle una deficiniones basicas (además, así podréis leer más fácil las noticias que creo no han terminado en relación con este tema):
> 
> ...



A ver qué opinas de este texto del forero BENDITALIQUIDEZ:



> ... estáis en la mano final de una partida de póker, tu rival no lleva nada y lo ha apostado todo porque sabe que no tienes dinero para cubrir la apuesta, ¿crees que tu rival te daría un préstamo para que ambos podáis levantar las cartas?
> 
> Ese montón de bancos están enredados entre ellos en unas tremendas batallas con posiciones en todo tipo de mercados en donde unos son contraparte de otros, con el montonazo de reservas excedentes que todos tenían llevan 10 años elevando las apuestas, porque nadie sabe cuántas reservas le quedan al vecino...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aro (23 Sep 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy dándole vueltas a la explosión del interés de los repos de hace unos días... Es un área que conozco bastante bien: en 2007/8 estaba en el ojo del huracán y me di cuenta que sin entenderlo no podía saber de verdad de que iba la crisis. Uno de los análisis cruciales es el “are the brokers broken” de Matt King. Tire del hilo hasta llegar al shadow banking.
> 
> Bien, si os parece, para que todo el mundo pueda seguir el tema y opinar, comparto con lenguaje de calle una deficiniones basicas (además, así podréis leer más fácil las noticias que creo no han terminado en relación con este tema):
> 
> ...



Y otro texto del buen pisitos:



> A nosotros, que tenemos la Rerrecesión/Repinchazo en la cabeza, de la iliquidez del mercado de repos norteamericano vivida esta histórica semana, lo que nos interesa es la iliquidez misma, es decir, la inmensa avidez que hay por la bendita liquidez —el 'cash is king' que se entona en toda crisis económica—.
> ...
> Dejémonos de buscarle tres pies al gato. Quedémonos con que, en este mercado norteamericano, que no deja de ser un mercado secundario de deuda pública, los precios de la misma se han desplomado por momentos, lo que ha obligado al Estado a intervenir, evidentemente, comprando sus propios títulos de deuda. Es una expansión de la oferta monetaria adicional a la buscada con la rebaja de tipos de intervención, en línea con los vientos monetarios ultraacomodaticios que acompañan a toda Rerrecesión/Repinchazo.
> ...
> El problema que tiene la intervención en el mercado de repos es que es un antidepresivo con el que no puede mentirse diciendo que es un estimulante. Esta semana, por lo tanto, ha quedado inequívoca y oficialmente establecido en las expectativas que toda decisión que haya, no ya solo en la Política Monetaria, sino en la Económica en general norteamericana —p. ej., los socorridos planes de infraestructuras o, si no, una guerra convencional contra otro país—, será para evitar la Rerrecesión/Repinchazo, nada de estimular nada para alargar ningún 'ciclo dorado'. Paso de gigante, pues.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Sep 2019)

Aro dijo:


> A ver qué opinas de este texto del forero BENDITALIQUIDEZ:



Buen comentario, estoy de acuerdo con el simil.

Tecnicamente a lo que se refiere son a las collateral chains, la maraña de capas de rehypothecations que los banksters han ido apilando durante años...
Imaginad que en la city-UK, no habia limite al rehypothecation: la misma garantia se usaba infinidad de veces. Por eso el escandalo AIG salto en su filial UK...

"_At this juncture, however, the impact on the broader economy and financial markets of the problems in the sub-prime market seems likely to be *contained*._" - Ben Bernanke, March 2008​
Hay que entender a nuestros amigos de la FED: la frase de arriba, que quedara para la antologia de la estupidez y del horrible timing (como el high plateau de Fisher en el '29, abajo la frase exacta) no es del todo mala. Dejadme que me explique:

La FED hizo un analisis de impacto en el mercado de subprime en 2007: su worst case escenario se basaba en simular las mayores perdidas en la historia en las circunstancias actuales. Los modelos devolvieron algo asi como 200billlones de impacto: dijeron "ok, esto podemos acomodarlo en el balance".
Lo que no entendian era el *apalancamiento sobre estos bienes subprime, usados como garantias*, LOL. Todo lo que se habia apilado encima. Por eso cuando el polvo se asento, los 200billones se convirtieron en 10Trillones de rescate...

Desde entonces, nada se ha arreglado. Solo apilado mas. Por eso el DB esta asi: por la mierda tier III que nadie quiere (ni sabe que es) en su balance.


*
*
​"_Stock prices have reached what looks like a permanently high plateau. I do not feel there will be soon if ever a 50 or 60 point break from present levels, such as (bears) have predicted. I expect to see the stock market a good deal higher within a few months._" - Irving Fisher, Ph.D. in economics, Oct. 17, 1929​*

*
​


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Sep 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Y otro texto del buen pisitos:



Esta claro: QT se ha acabado y QE probablemente ya haya empezado...
Pero no creo que sea un solo un problema de cash. Creo que de solvencia tambien.

Nos creemos mas listos derogando Glass-Steagals y demas: mi opinion es que somos mas estupidos. En materia bancaria, no se ha inventado nada, solo corrompido y sofisticado artificialmente.
​Walter Bagehot decia en el s.XIX:​"to avert panic, central banks should lend early and freely (ie without limit), to solvent firms, against good collateral, and at ‘high rates’"​​Los Bancos Centrales, solo han seguido la primera directriz, las 3 siguientes pasadas por el forro

Y asi estamos


----------



## antorob (23 Sep 2019)

Esta claro: QT se ha acabado y QE probablemente ya haya empezado...
Pero no creo que sea un solo un problema de cash. Creo que de solvencia tambien.

En 2007, el interbancario europeo se cerró porque no había fiabilidad.

Ahora en 2019, después de la QT americana y el final de la QE europea, se ha formado un problema de liquidez.

El peligro que atisban los bancos centrales es que ocurrirá con los derivados si las contrapartidas desaparecen. En "the big short", el protagonista exige a Goldman que asegure la contrapartida a su posición, por si Goldman quiebra.

Algo asi está pasando ahora. El mercado no sabe reconocer ni la liquidez ni la solvencia de algunos bancos. ¿Cómo evaluar la cartera de derivados, si la liquidez desaparece?.

... y la economía está cayendo, todo es susceptible de empeorar rápidamente.

El tamaño del mercado de derivados excede el control de los bancos centrales. Si están perdiendo el control del mercado de metales preciosos, imaginar que ocurrirá con el mercado de divisas (sobre todo el dólar) y el mastodóntico mercado de derivados.

El exhaustivo control de los mercados financieros mantenido durante once años tiene grietas y no saben como cerrarlas.

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Sep 2019)

antorob dijo:


> El peligro que atisban los bancos centrales es que ocurrirá con los derivados si *las contrapartidas desaparecen*. En "the big short", el protagonista exige a Goldman que asegure la contrapartida a su posición, por si Goldman quiebra.
> Algo asi está pasando ahora. El mercado no sabe reconocer ni la liquidez ni la solvencia de algunos bancos. ¿Cómo evaluar la cartera de derivados, si la liquidez desaparece?.



*
*
Exacto.

Los BCs dejaron caer a Lehman (por razones que se remontan a la antigua crisis LTCM, muy interesantes, por cierto) sin analizar sus contrapartidas en la cadena. Y es por lo que se lio parda. Si estabas largo o corto, siendo Lehman el que estaba en el otro lado, esa pata "desaparece" de tu spread. Y ocurre lo inefable: la net exposure se convierte en gross (nominal)

Si preguntas al director de riesgos de Santander sobre su exposición te dicen: nah, muy pequeña. Estamos long-short, long-short... y todo se compensa. Netamente muy poco expuestos.

Ya, pero cuando tu contrapartida desaparece, estas jodido.

AIG era el que garantizaba todos los CDS de Goldman y cia... (la pata que desaparece y que hace que lo que tenías asegurado, de repente, no lo esté) Por eso la FED rescato AIG rápidamente... todo wall street hubiera caído. Lehman, City, “Margin” Stanley y JPM (en ese orden).


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Sep 2019)

Como siempre, brillantes los post de Long. G y antorob, así como los artículos de antorob en su blog, enhorabuena!., de lo mejorcito del foro con diferencia, junto a Spielzeug....
El físico sigue escaseando, las primas en piezas de 20 francs siguen subiendo, (las que más, un par de bancos tienen colgado el cartel de agotado, raro raro, hacia mucho que no lo veía).


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Sep 2019)

Mas sobre la intervencion de la FED en el mercado Repo de Pam y Russ Martens (siempre un placer leerles)

What Has Frightened Wall Street Banks from Lending in the Repo Market?

Apuntan al DB... (lo que encajaria con lo discutido arriba). Nunca pueden dejar caer al DB, es una parte integrante demasiado importante en la maraña de derivados y garantias... una pata que no puede desaparecer a la Lehman


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Como siempre, brillantes los post de Long. G y antorob, así como los artículos de antorob en su blog, enhorabuena!., de lo mejorcito del foro con diferencia, junto a Spielzeug....
> El físico sigue escaseando, las primas en piezas de 20 francs siguen subiendo, (las que más, un par de bancos tienen colgado el cartel de agotado, raro raro, hacia mucho que no lo veía).




PdL, una pregunta aprovechando el lujo que es tener a alguien con tu background aquí:

Mis análisis del stock to flow físico, siempre me han confirmado que con el precio contenido o cuando está siendo atacado, fluye del este hacia al oeste (CN); previo paso obligado por el país refinero por excelencia. Lo contrario que cuando sube, como ahora, donde el origfen esta mas atomizado (gráficos abajo). Debido a que los chinos optimizan sus USD, y no añaden a la demanda occidental comprando caro. Quizás tambien porque se rompería el Mercado, no habría para todos. La gráfica de abajo refleja esto; se basa en los datos aduaneros CH, (un año reciente cualquiera donde ha pasado esto, en este caso 2015).







UK (principal exportador a CH) no produce oro, por lo que tira de metal almacenado en el BoE o en bóvedas de custodios de ETFs (el GLD es en realidad un buffer para gestionar la demanda fisica, debate para otro día).

Este aspecto es el que me interesa, saber hasta qué punto han menguado las reservas, el stock to flow. Ahora, ¿como hacerlo?

Si buscamos estos datos en la LBMA vamos de cráneo, por la opacidad total. Es OTC 100% y ellos se lo guisan y se lo comen (les va la vida en ello, la transparencia destaparía el apalancamiento brutal y seria game over).

Por eso siempre me hubiera gustado echar un vistazo a los libros de una gran refinería, especialmente el detalle de sus proveedores (o mejor, ship from, de donde logísticamente han llegado esas TO metal de UK) y SKUs (que tipo de barras llegan para fundir: antiguos lingotes 400oz 995 o menos, de USA años 30, antiguas monedas etc...). En este último caso supondría que están rascando el fondo de la bóveda, sacando genero antiguo porque no hay más.

Entendería que no quisieras compartir nada, es un tema delicado. Yo no estoy seguro si lo haría.

Gracias PdL


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Sep 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> PdL, una pregunta aprovechando el lujo que es tener a alguien con tu background aquí:
> 
> Mis análisis del stock to flow físico, siempre me han confirmado que con el precio contenido o cuando está siendo atacado, fluye del este hacia al oeste (CN); previo paso obligado por el país refinero por excelencia. Lo contrario que cuando sube, como ahora, donde el origfen esta mas atomizado (gráficos abajo). Debido a que los chinos optimizan sus USD, y no añaden a la demanda occidental comprando caro. Quizás tambien porque se rompería el Mercado, no habría para todos. La gráfica de abajo refleja esto; se basa en los datos aduaneros CH, (un año reciente cualquiera donde ha pasado esto, en este caso 2015).
> 
> ...



El metal que llega a la fundición principalmente es en tres formatos, barras de 400oz, chatarra 18k y 22k (joyeria) y medalla y distintas barras de 22k ( suele ser moneda deteriorada ya fundida) moneda Numismática nunca llega como tal.
Los proveedores son diversos, cuando yo me movía a nosotros el principal de todos era chatarra 28k 22k. El formato principal que hacíamos, 1 kilo para Ch.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El metal que llega a la fundición principalmente es en tres formatos, barras de 400oz, chatarra 18k y 22k (joyeria) y medalla y distintas barras de 22k ( suele ser moneda deteriorada ya fundida) moneda Numismática nunca llega como tal.
> Los proveedores son diversos, cuando yo me movía a nosotros el principal de todos era chatarra 28k 22k. El formato principal que hacíamos, 1 kilo para Ch.



Son las barras 400oz lo que me interesa. El resto no es metal monetario.
Alguna info sobre ellas? Cada una tiene un id, que "podria" servir para la trazabilidad, antes de fundir. 

Pero sin ir tan al detalle: cual era el origen de esas barras 400oz? GLD? BoE? 
Quien surtia de fisico a los voraces chinos?


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Sep 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Son las barras 400oz lo que me interesa. El resto no es metal monetario.
> Alguna info sobre ellas? Cada una tiene un id, que "podria" servir para la trazabilidad, antes de fundir.
> 
> Pero sin ir tan al detalle: cual era el origen de esas barras 400oz? GLD? BoE?
> Quien surtia de fisico a los voraces chinos?



Bueno, me he dejado sin mencionar la principal de todas las entradas a la refinería, claro, que no es otra que la entrada de oro en forma de "granalla" procedente de la minería.
El Etf que mencionas es relativamente joven, creo recordar 2004/05 el principal sin dudas, Soros es uno de sus "clientes", los lingotes de 400 oz que me refería su procedencia es de BC, no me costa de Etf, muchas veces el proveedor y cliente es la misma parte, en los últimos años generalmente porque el formato 400oz está obsoleto (sobre todo en el medio mundo del este)y se quiere reconvertir en formato 1 kilo y en .999 que es el que impera ahora ya no sólo en Asia, si no también en multitud de fondos de inversión, fondos de pensiones de la banca privada y demás, desde luego en el mercado de hoy las barras de 400oz cada vez son menos, y la procedencia de ellas son aún de origen de BC aunque posteriormente fueran adquiridas por otras instituciones.
Desde luego las reservas no están en sus máximos y si mucho más fragmentadas de lo que pensamos, el formato que se impone a marchas forzadas es el kilo, y eso ya sabemos de donde viene, por cierto uno de los grades clientes a día de hoy son las mega aseguradoras, que han dejado de comprar bonos y se han pasado al Au fisico.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Sep 2019)

La Fed podría lanzar un nuevo QE en octubre para enfriar la tensión en el mercado monetario

Se repite la historia, está misma pasada madrugada, cuando algo está muy seco hay que engrasarlo bien, QE a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Sep 2019)

Por cierto atentos al culebrón WeWork y su OPV, que puede poner en serios aprietos a JPMorgan, que Thomas Cook también tenía chupado la refinanciación de 200 mill de £ y al final está cavando malvas, el miedo escénico está entrando, y no hay liquidez para todos, habrá que poner la máquina de vapor a toda mecha, que no pare la imprenta, ... más madera!


----------



## antorob (28 Sep 2019)

Volviendo al tema de los repos, Alasdair Macleod comenta la posibilidad que el Deustche Bank sea el responsable.

Otra perspectiva sobre la crisis de los repos en USA por Alasdair Macleod.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (29 Sep 2019)

> LIQUIDITY PANIC' (Cont. 4).— Hemos perdido el tiempo leyéndonos innumerables artículos sobre la crisis de iliquidez crediticia del mercado de repos norteamericano. La única cuestión es que las entidades financieras con exceso de liquidez estricta no toman riesgos en el mercado intrasistema financiero. Dejémonos de buscar explicaciones. Nosotros, a lo nuestro: estamos en la inflexión de la Transición Estructural entre el modelo popularcapitalista de los 1980 y el siguiente, y es natural que haya problemas de iliquidez crediticia. Menos echarle la culpa al Estado (banco central) y más saber qué entidades en particular son las que más liquidez estricta necesitan, investigación que termina en nombres concretos de fondos de inversión exhaustos ante los reembolsos que están afrontando.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Sep 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buy right and sit tight
> 
> Es una maxima muy importante en toda inversion pero crucial en el mundo del oro; por muchos motivos.
> 
> ...



Be right, sit tight.

Plane the trade, trade the plan ; )


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Un segundo impulso de corrección al 1450$ sería lógico y saludable, para después retomar la tendencia alcista, esperamos a la Fed a ver que dicen, pues influirá, o en desarrollar ese segundo bajista o en dejarlo en una corrección corta y proseguir la tendencia alcista.



Pues así está ocurriendo, como comenté un segundo impulso hacia el 1450$ era lógico, deseable y saludable.
1440/1450$ y Ale jop!... a por los maximos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Oct 2019)

Con permiso de Long.G voy a usurparle ese calificativo tan apropiado que utilizó para la plata.
Ese "animal esquizofrenico" como es de costumbre hace lo que le da la gana!... bueno, lo que le da la gana a 4 lobbies, mejor dicho, que para eso es un mercado de 4 duros que da risa, al oro le han faltado 15$ para mi nivel, se puede dar por bueno, o no!.... puede volver, mientras no supere 1565$... Si sigue la bolsa para bajo igual el 1465$ es bueno.
No suelo seguir nunca la cotización de la Ag, pero hoy me dio por mirarla, nada nuevo en sus "caprichos", a está como siempre todo lo sobredimensiona, cuando sobre algo de fiat comprar guardar y olvidarse de ella, sino seguramente nos contagie su esquizofrenia y desde luego hay que tenerla, aunque sea representativamente, a los calificativos de L.G añado el de caprichosa, voluminosa,antiestetica, sucia, pero eso sí, muy pronto y ante todo, será "DESEADA".


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Oct 2019)

Aprovechad las correcciones, puede que sean de las ultimas ventanas para acumular en este ciclo. Qué raro que coincidan con la semana festiva CN…LOL…

Y recordad que, desde mi punto de vista, la posesión es más importante que el precio. Yo empecé a acumular metal mitad década 2000, tengo jugosas ganancias. Pero eso no es lo que cuenta (ni siquieras las calculo, en mi trabajo hago muchos analisis de P&L pero para mi metal nada ).

Lo importante es estar bien posicionado, con los deberes hechos (decisiones tomadas), siendo capaz de entender un vehículo de inversión tan complejo como el oro. Y ahora, despues de años, pudiendo ya dedicar recursos intelectuales a las otras cosas importantes de la vida, porque ésta ya está planeada y ejecutada.

En cualquier negociación, tener la posesión de algo que otra persona/entidad considera debe apropiarse, es crucial. En ciertas esferas, las estrategias se definen priorizando qué es más fácil de robar. Congelar una cuenta es fácil. Embargarte el puto BMW también. Subir los impuestos y proveer menos también. Es la “low hanging fruit”. 

El metal, está en la parte muy alta de un árbol. 

De una secuoya.

Milenaria.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues así está ocurriendo, como comenté un segundo impulso hacia el 1450$ era lógico, deseable y saludable.
> 1440/1450$ y Ale jop!... a por los maximos.



Pendiente este 1450$, perfecto mini canal correctivo del fuerte impulso alcista que precisamente su base está en el entorno del 1450$, dudo mucho que los perfore y reanudará la tendencia alcista, el que estuviera esperando corrección para comprar físico lo puede hacer tranquilamente porque será muy difícil coger mejores precios pues van ha hacer patinar el precio pese a que si baje al 1450$, inflaran primas y aquí paz y después gloria, o simplemente los comerciantes si dejarán caer algo más el precio en el Au sin prima pero lo retirarán de la venta colgando el cartel de "Agotado" y dejarán a la venta el bullion con Premium, táctica bastante recurrente en estos casos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2019)

Sigo de reojo a WeWork, parece está seca de liquidez y necesita 1.500 millones para seguir quemando, JP.M y los Japoneses entrarán a trapo, imagino que la única salida será tirar para adelante, a ver si se activa aquello de " too big to fail ".


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No solo venden oro los comerciantes, y aunque estos osen a colgar sus carteles de "agotado" siempre habrá particulares que vendan su oro a precio spot como se ha hecho toda la vida.
> 
> Hay que entender que el precio de los metales es un juego amañado y no responde a patrones ni lógicas, esto puede subir y bajar 1000 veces hasta que mucha gente acabe aburrida y salga de la partida. Ganarán los pacientes que aguanten o ignoren tales movimientos



Si, pero la venta entre particulares es un tanto por cien super minúsculo dentro del cómputo general, y totalmente inexistente entre las compras de "manos fuertes", sólo tienes que comprobar por ejemplo aquí en burbuja cuanta oferta tendrías para adquirir, nunca he visto más de como mucho 200 gr a la venta, nada más allá de 6/7 onzas a la vez, y es de los pocos rincones en la red donde se reúnen particulares para comprar/vender, por lo menos que yo conozca.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2019)

La Fed anuncia que comprará 60.000 millones en letras del Tesoro al mes para mantener un nivel elevado de reservas


----------



## Juniorluz (11 Oct 2019)

Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin


----------



## Aro (14 Oct 2019)

Central Bank Issues Stunning Warning: "If The Entire System Collapses, Gold Will Be Needed To Start Over"

El Banco Central holandés emite una advertencia sorprendente: "Si todo el sistema colapsa, se necesitará oro para comenzar de nuevo"

Central Bank Issues Stunning Warning: "If The Entire System Collapses, Gold Will Be Needed To Start Over"


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La Fed anuncia que comprará 60.000 millones en letras del Tesoro al mes para mantener un nivel elevado de reservas



Tranquilos todos que esto "no es QE". Es una medida temporal...







Y complementando lo de arriba, "_Fed Eases Liquidity Rules For Foreign Banks_"
Que quiere decir, suavizan las exigencias de liquidez para Bancos no US...

Sorpresa, sorpresa... quien tiene mas sucursales, a quien beneficia mas este regalito de la FED? 
Esta claro que no quieren otro Lehman (multiplicado por 10) dejando caer a DB.
_




_


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mas bien será al revés, que muchos bitcoineros se han pasado al oro... porque hay que ser kamikaze para vender todo tu oro, lo único que tienes tangible y a salvo del estado, para irse a algo que es totalmente opuesto.



Nadie habla de vender TODO su Oro.

No es cuestión de polarizaciones ni de exclusiones. Ambos son buenos activos, aunke distintos. Y ambos valen frente al fiat. ( o deberían )

Ir a un solo palo sí k es riesgoso, imo...pues uno puede funcionar mejor k el otro en un nuevo contexto...pero no sólo éso : También los tiros "oficiales" pueden estar enfocados en una dirección concreta y hasta de "beatificar" una de las dos opciones...con el consiguiente pelotazo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Oct 2019)

Que pena de prensa economica investigativa que tenemos... Fuera de algunos hilos y blogs, cosas como la de abajo no levantan dudas ni se comentan. Seria un buen proyecto de investigacion, por capitulos, ahora que se empieza a hablar otra vez de los ETFs

Los pacientes plateros estarian pienso muy interesados

*Oro* = alta correlacion “fisico declarado en ETFs” y “precio”







*Plata* = ninguna correlacion “fisico declarado en ETFs” y “precio”. Quizas en todo caso, correlacion inversa: acumulacion de metal con el precio deprimido, seria el titular.








Y luego tenemos este grafico, punto de partida recomendado para empezar la investigacion... LOL.


----------



## Erzam (16 Oct 2019)

Un post muy clarificador, compañero @Long_Gamma 
Gracias.


----------



## mk73 (17 Oct 2019)

Acabo de mirar que ya se va a 43€ el gramo...parecce que en caída libre. Quien lo iba a decir cuando no hace mucho estaba a cuarenta y cinco.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Oct 2019)

*La teoría*
Una corriente económico-monetaria define el Producto Interior Bruto como: PIB = C + I + G + (X − M)

EL PIB es por lo tanto, la suma de: consumo (C), inversión (I), gasto público (G), exportaciones netas (X – M)

Los Keynesianos (que son diferentes a Keynes, el cual vería como una aberración la situación en la que estamos) proponen utilizar la “G” para mitigar fluctuaciones cíclicas y actuar contra potenciales recesiones. Les da igual que esas recesiones hayan sido causadas por excesos que ellos promocionaron en primer lugar. Ignoran además que en todo sistema complejo (como el cuerpo humano), una mínima intervención puede desencadenar consecuencias incontrolables. Taleb lo explica muy bien, vía la anécdota de los 4 gañanes (economistas) que fueron a un zoco milenario de Damasco a ensenar a generaciones de comerciantes, cual era la forma optima de determinar el precio de los productos que vendían.
Salieron a patadas y sus “teorías” de equilibrio Gaussianas en la basura, junto a los restos del despiece de una cabra.

Pero incólumes al desánimo, ellos a lo suyo, imponiendo su narrativa: intervencionismo del estado vía gasto público, aka “_nosotros alteramos las fuerzas de equilibrio del Mercado, que sabemos mucho más que él”._

Como cualquier batillas recetándote una bomba antibiotical, contra un “patógeno” que no es tal. Es una bacteria propia de tu sistema complejo, que está respondiendo de una manera determinada a unos excesos. Que cada uno juegue a alterar equilibrios at their own peril.

*La realidad*
Esas medidas de gasto público (G) “temporales” no reflejan el efecto multiplicador deseado. Es decir, el discurso de los intervencionistas no se cumple. En lenguaje llano: por cada EUR invertido, no hay un crecimiento de 1,5EUR, sino de 0.5EUR (o incluso de -0.5EUR, según mi opinión).
Los déficits se amontonan y se ven obligados a mantener (y aumentar) esas medidas “temporales”, ya que el decepcionante crecimiento no amortiza el (G) como decian sus teorias.

El paciente tiene un enganchón de cojones: sin farlopa se derrumba y no produce nada. El modelo regresivo que dirige la politica monetaria dice, que lo que hay que hacer es darle más cantidad y más a menudo (y esperar que cuando la palme yo ya no esté en el cargo)







*El futuro*
Os ahorro el suspense: más de lo mismo y en mayor cantidad. Intereses negativos, MMT... En los círculos de la elite burócrata (FMI, BCE...) se habla de intereses negativos con toda naturalidad. Hace 20 años, cuando yo estudiaba, era algo imposible.

Desde mi humilde punto de vista, vuestros vehículos de inversión deberían tener en cuenta el escenario de arriba.

Y a más largo plazo, el de la pérdida de control (Tony Montana en la mesa de su despacho y la crisis fuera, intentando entrar).


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Acabo de mirar que ya se va a 43€ el gramo...parecce que en caída libre. Quien lo iba a decir cuando no hace mucho estaba a cuarenta y cinco.



En caída libre el oro?... seguro que no tienes el grafico al revés?


----------



## mk73 (18 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En caída libre el oro?... seguro que no tienes el grafico al revés?



Qué va. No tenía las gafas puestas


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Oct 2019)

Mas gráficos sobre la sostenibilidad de la “recuperación” desde la GFC.







Básicamente, en una empresa de un cierto tamaño, puedes financiarte de dos formas:

Vía deuda: emites bonos etc… y pagas un determinado interés
Vía participaciones: las acciones que forman tu capital y que lanzas al Mercado
Nuestros amigos los Banqueros Centrales (otra vez), aplastando los tipos de interés de referencia, hacen que la vía nº1 sea muy atractiva, ya que facilitan que empresas emitan deuda a tipos nunca vistos (incluso negativos) a inversores acorralados que no tienen otra alternativa.

Esta el casino hiperinflado de la bolsa pero tradicionalmente, especialmente en Europa, el inversor busca la conservadora deuda más que la renta variable. Además, a nivel institucional, tienes una fiduciary duty y un % obligado que destinar en deuda.
Otra fuente de demanda son los mismos BCs: comprando cualquier cosa en este frágil mundo creado por ellos mismos, en el que las cosas se pueden precipitar rapido si no se sostienen artificialmente. Ahora están ocupados sosteniendo al DB (fuck moral hazard).

Esta vez, no hay teoría conspirativa ni economic hitmans actuando en la sombra: solo el proceso racional de un CFO: emito deuda a 0%, con ese dinero compro las acciones de mi empresa en el Mercado. Subo la cotización y el PER (además de embolsarme jugosas ganancias en mis stock options). What’s not to like?

Los amos son cuatro gatos. Si alguien piensa que buscan un crash y un reset, simplemente tienen que facilitar el entorno. Luego los agentes “racionales” decidirán en consecuencia, ajenos a la agenda. Simplemente obligados por su fiduciary duty, por la presión de resultados o por la avaricia. Son Ortega y Gassetianos a tope: son ellos y sus circunstancias. En las actuales, es imposible que no nos lleven al abismo.

Hay alguien ahi fuera que piense que esto puede acabar bien (sin hablar del timing)? Me interesaria el debate. En serio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Oct 2019)

Existe una gran masa que no se entera de nada... más allá de si la champions cae para martes o será para miércoles, otra pequeña parte de la masa que si se entera de estos menesteres, pues tiene claro que esto no va a acabar bien, y una pequeña parte de esa clase que no se enteran muy bien allí en España tenéis a D. Jesús Huerta de Soto que con dos ostias los baja a la cruda realidad, hace unos meses en una conferencia suya estuve y desde luego por temperamento y actitud no se le puede recriminar nada, se vacía entero como en un buen partido de champions, me pareció simplemente alguien increible!... más Justas de Soto necesitamos, me he pillado un par de libros de el pero aún no los he pillado, antes tengo que terminal con el antifragil de Taleb.


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Existe una gran masa que no se entera de nada... más allá de si la champions cae para martes o será para miércoles, otra pequeña parte de la masa que si se entera de estos menesteres, pues tiene claro que esto no va a acabar bien, y una pequeña parte de esa clase que no se enteran muy bien allí en España tenéis a D. Jesús Huerta de Soto que con dos ostias los baja a la cruda realidad, hace unos meses en una conferencia suya estuve y desde luego por temperamento y actitud no se le puede recriminar nada, se vacía entero como en un buen partido de champions, me pareció simplemente alguien increible!... más Justas de Soto necesitamos, me he pillado un par de libros de el pero aún no los he pillado, antes tengo que terminal con el antifragil de Taleb.



Estamos de acuerdo.

Yo lei hace tiempo el _Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos_, y aunque me costo (es algo denso y "demasiado" austriaco), es un compendio de sentido comun. Que envidia el poder asistir a una charla suya en directo, yo solo en youtube...

Y respecto a Taleb, uno de mis autores favoritos. He leido todo lo suyo (algunos varias veces). El tio es un ejemplo precisamente contra la masa championera que mencionas. Mientras por el dia tradeaba estrategias con opciones para un banco en Wall Street (un trabajo bastante durillo), el tio por la noche y findes se documentaba y escribia libros...

Esos libros son mas accesibles quizas que los de Huerta: su amor por los clasicos y las referencias filosoficas (tiene parte de ensayo en cada libro) son un lujo.

Mi firma y nick esta dedicada a él.


----------



## antorob (22 Oct 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mas gráficos sobre la sostenibilidad de la “recuperación” desde la GFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos últimos días he publicado en Rankia una trilogía que advierte de un cambio sustancial.


Si os interesa leerlo, aquí está.

https://www.rankia.com/blog/pico-petroleo-consecuencias/4385915-decrecimiento-autarquia-mundial

Este es el último capitulo, hay que leer antes los dos anteriores que están al final del articulo mencionado.

Los bancos centrales se han convertido en el último baluarte. Todas sus herramientas disponibles se centran en la emisión continua de ¿dinero? para sufragar el crecimiento. Han probado revertir la estrategia (lease FED) y ha salido rana. No hay plan B, están en un callejón sin salida .

Cuando, finalmente, la confianza en el fiat desaparezca, no será otra crisis como las demás, sino la quiebra al completo del sistema fiduciario.

La combinación de esta quiebra con la escasez de recursos en un futuro próximo, nos llevara a un crak seguido por el decrecimiento continuo, hasta alcanzar una base sostenible.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estos últimos días he publicado en Rankia una trilogía que advierte de un cambio sustancial.
> 
> 
> Si os interesa leerlo, aquí está.
> ...



Enhorabuena por los tres artículos antorob, como siempre grandioso trabajo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Oct 2019)

Pues Alemania después de 2 décadas sin incorporar ni un gramo de Au se incorpora a las compras este mes pasado, imagino que en la vieja Europa se añadirán más mienbros, Polonia y Austria ya hace meses que vienen incorporando.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Oct 2019)

En un principio la compra de Alemania de oro es por compensar y reponer las extracciones para acuñar moneda para sus ciudadanos que constantemente vienen incrementándose eso es lo que parece en un principio, el inversor alemán lo ha tomado como una señal de "Ale Ale Ale, sigan con sus compras de oro que no decaiga, sin pausa alguna,.... comentarios de algunos vendedores alemanes del sector, habrá que observar si las adquisiciones de oro de Alemania dicen produciéndose, pues entonces si que sería ya señal clarísima de acumulación por parte de su BC.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Oct 2019)

1.511$.... figura de banderín rota ( triangulo)... Si confirma en cierres, terminó la consolidación y de nuevo otro tramo alcista se desplegará.

El culebrón WeWork continúa, sigo pensando que puede ser una de las primeras grandes quiebras USA tecnológicas, que puede dar un primer paso a la cadena de quiebras, JPM está hasta los ojos con deuda de ellos.


----------



## Guanovirus (27 Oct 2019)

¿Dónde y cómo aconsejáis comprar oro/plata de forma fiable y segura? Quisiera invertir parte de mis ahorros en metales. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1.511$.... figura de banderín rota ( triangulo)... Si confirma en cierres, terminó la consolidación y de nuevo otro tramo alcista se desplegará.
> 
> El culebrón WeWork continúa, sigo pensando que puede ser una de las primeras grandes quiebras USA tecnológicas, que puede dar un primer paso a la cadena de quiebras, JPM está hasta los ojos con deuda de ellos.



Esa media no podia perforarse y cerrar por encima... aplicaron el mazazo "sin ton ni son" (sin noticias, sin movimientos en USD...) para invalidar mensajes tecnicos alcistas. Un clasico en este mundo. Especialmente en semana FOMC con anuncio de decision tipos FED.







Siempre he dicho que este bull market terminara cuando la burbuja tech de Amazon, Google etc empiece a dar signos de flaqueza. Quizas nunca...


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Oct 2019)

Mizuno dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo aconsejáis comprar oro/plata de forma fiable y segura? Quisiera invertir parte de mis ahorros en metales.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



De forma fiable cualquier tienda online lo es... de España o de Europa, y más en la actualidad con toda la retailla que hay que cumplir de protección de datos y comercio justo, otra cosa es que sean más o menos rápidos en los envíos o más o menos minuciosos en ellos.
Entre plata y oro, bueno, eso ya es personal yo lo tendría clarísimo, aunque a la plata le doy un recorrido mayor, le encuentro graves inconvenientes, aunque tendrá que echarle una mano al oro en su papel monetario no dejará de ser algo secundario.
Mi proporción puede andar por un 90/92% oro un 10/8% plata... hablo de gramos no de coste, ósea la plata es testimonial, y sinceramente no me arrepiento pues desde los años 80 que empecé a comprar oro se ha multiplicado varias veces su precio, y en relación la plata NO y sin embargo su impuesto en la plata ha subido muchísimo y el oro sigue siendo 0 o sea "dinero".


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estos últimos días he publicado en Rankia una trilogía que advierte de un cambio sustancial.
> 
> 
> Si os interesa leerlo, aquí está.
> ...



Es uno de los escenarios, bastante probable. Dudo que se aprueben medidas preventivas para evitarlo: nunca han funcionado asi las cosas. Hace falta un crash para implementar la agenda (el famoso shock doctrine de Naomi Klein)

Ningun politico se hace famoso, siendo aquel que evito un evento, si este no se dio. Siempre se dudara si iba a porducirse, si fue un heroe visionario quien nos salvo. 

Respecto a la confianza en el fiat desaparezca: eso es bahavioral, comportamiento, psicologico, actitud... nada que ver con las bobadas academicas Friedmanitas (y austriacas, por cierto) "inflation is always and everywhere a monetary phenomenon". Con los trillones impresos recientemente y los que van en camino con los repos actuales, deberia ser obvio que no se trata de masa monetaria.
Inflacion (de dos digitos) es una perdida de confianza en el emisor del medio de cambio, en nuestro caso BCE. No la cantidad impresa. Es el counterparty en si; el no creer mas en él. 
Pienso estamos lejos todavia, aunque aparcen los 1ros agujeros en la armadura.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2019)

Buenisimo como siempre antorob

Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10


----------



## antorob (29 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Buenisimo como siempre antorob
> 
> Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10



Hola Piel de Luna.

Primero, gracias por tus amables palabras.

Quería preguntarte por el artículo. ¿Cuál es el que querías postear?.

Cuando solo pones la cabecera, sale el último artículo, en este caso referido al fracking.

Como no está muy relacionado con el tema , por eso te lo pregunto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Piel de Luna.
> 
> Primero, gracias por tus amables palabras.
> 
> ...



Gracias Antorob, quería enlazar el artículo " La burbuja en el mercado como germen de la crisis".


----------



## antorob (29 Oct 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Gracias Antorob, quería enlazar el artículo " La burbuja en el mercado como germen de la crisis".



La burbuja en el mercado como germen de la crisis. 

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2019)

Overflow dijo:


> WeWork no es una tecnológica, es una inmobiliaria _fashion_.



Intenta explicarle eso a Softbank


----------



## Just (30 Oct 2019)

Antorob, hoy traigo buenas noticias para ti y para los que estamos en esta onda. Knownuthing ha vuelto a rankia hace un par de semanas.
Game over? - Rankia


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Nov 2019)

Just dijo:


> Antorob, hoy traigo buenas noticias para ti y para los que estamos en esta onda. Knownuthing ha vuelto a rankia hace un par de semanas.
> Game over? - Rankia



Otra persona me envió el mismo link y me recomendadó leer a Knownuthing tambien. Todo el mundo parece conocerle.
Le he leido y me parece bueno; hilvana bien las cosas. Y en los comentarios tambien se defiende bien.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Nov 2019)

@antorob en relacion a tu articulo que tambien he leido:

Mientras puedan hacerse cosas como las de abajo sin que pase relativamente nada, no veo la gran crisis cerca. Me refiero a la crisis que requiera un default global, reset sistema monetario etc...

Antes queda MMT que seguro usaran como nueva receta magica.







La consecuencia en el metal, la veo progresiva, mas que explosiva. Tendremos mas años con rendimientos como el actual (que por cierto, pienso que terminaremos asi el año) hasta que la gente ate cabos y lo de arriba empiece a importarles.







Hay margen para que la gente siga acumulando deuda sin preocuparse por la solvencia del emisor.







Asi que concido contigo sobre lo del timing incierto. Personalmente creo que no va a ser algo inmediato.

Respecto al detonante, cosa en la que invierto mucho tiempo de reflexion: tengo claro que nada de lo que ha sido en el pasado (no van a dejar a ningun banco caer; inyectar/inflar todo activo que pueda dañar el balance de cualquiera que pueda iniciar un dominó). Sera algo nuevo e inesperado, como siempre.

Llegados a este punto en el que todo esta sostenido por los BC (y estos van a seguir con la misma politica), el evento no puede ser otra cosa que la confianza en ellos mismos. En el rescatador multitarea, que no da a basto.

Es paradojico: no pueden parar porque fondos de pensiones, deuda (publica y corp) etc... dependen de sus intervenciones pero son éstas ultimas (siempre en aumento) las que a su vez dañan su credibilidad... Catch22


----------



## antorob (4 Nov 2019)

Un artículo que acabo de escribir y que contiene un gráfico de 120 años que da idea del desfase en el que han entrado los bancos centrales.

Además se combina con otro gráfico muy llamativo, y que puede dar pistas de por donde irán los mercados mañana. 

Indicadores interesantes y una curiosa conclusión.. 

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Un artículo que acabo de escribir y que contiene un gráfico de 120 años que da idea del desfase en el que han entrado los bancos centrales.
> 
> Además se combina con otro gráfico muy llamativo, y que puede dar pistas de por donde irán los mercados mañana.
> 
> ...



Gracias antorob por traer cosas interesantes. Conocía el indicador, muchos lo usan para equilibrar posiciones, especialmente determinados gestores de fondos.

Respecto a las conclusiones:

*Ponderar deuda vs renta variable*

Yo estoy largo deuda (UST10Y), acumulando en caídas. Las razones son diferentes al indicador, aunque me alegro que coincidan. Son razones macro, de sentido común:


Que el bono griego, con la correspondiente solvencia de ese país, tenga tramos en interés negativo es un absurdo. Especialmente respecto a las UST que rinde 1.8% ahora mismo. Simplemente acumulo el spread, es una especie de arbitraje personal
Hay gente de defiende que las compras de deuda alemana, pagando un -0.5% por prestar dinero, es por miedo a la solvencia del emisor:_ “mejor que rinda negativo pero que puedas recuperar lo invertido._ Yo creo que esa no es la razón. En un periodo recesivo (DE lo está) la deflación es la norma. Históricamente DE en recesión ha resultado en una bajada de 3% en su tasa de inflación. La gente asegura un -0.5% en un escenario deflacionario -3% que les da un rendimiento real de 2.5%
Lo dejo aquí, no me enrollo mas con otras razones

*Ponderar MMPP vs deuda y renta variable*

Desde mi punto de vista, Esto viene después, cuando ante una deflación que a nadie conviene (especialmente a los gobiernos) lanzan la MMT y fusionan política fiscal con monetaria a lo bestia.

Probablemente la plata sea _the place to be_.

También acumulo. Tengo algunos calls con strikes interesantes en Dic2021 que he pagado caros pero que voy a mantener hasta vencimiento. Ni los chinos van a quitármelos.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (6 Nov 2019)

Mizuno dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo aconsejáis comprar oro/plata de forma fiable y segura? Quisiera invertir parte de mis ahorros en metales.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Buenos días Mizuno!

Soy consultor en España de una sociedad alemana auditada con la máxima calificación, obtenida a través sociedades independientes, y con controles trimestrales por parte del Ministerio de Finanzas alemán.

Ha sido premiada en el 2019 con varias nominaciones, entre ellas las de Máxima Transparencia y Mejor seguridad. 

Hay siempre dos opciones de compra, y en AMBAS se hace HINCAPIÉ en la separación patrimonial entre el capital del ahorrador y el de la empresa suministradora, bien entregando el ORO o METALES preciosos FISICOS calificados LBMA - oro monetario y por ende divisa- en tu propio domicilio, bien custodiándolos en sociedades independientes como Brink's , Loomis o Prosegur.

De acuerdo a la Directiva de la Unión Europea denominada Bail-in (D 2014/59 UE del 15 de Mayo) cualquier deposito en un BANCO - ya monetario, (por encima de los 100.000 €, acciones, bonos, cajas de seguridad etc- PUEDE SER EXPROPIADO por la entidad financiera en caso de dificultad, lo que ya ha ocurrido con uno bien conocido.

Nosotros separamos el patrimonio, bien entregando, bien depositándolo en una caja de seguridad fuera del alcance de lo determinado en la DUE que fue incorporada tras su publicación en el BOE el 1 de enero del 2016.

Si deseas más información, hazmelo saber por esta vía.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Nov 2019)

Normalmente, cuando atacan al metal, las posiciones abiertas caen: el famoso ciclo de wash & rinse que conocemos de memoria. Los ManagedMoney aumentando largos hasta un punto en el que los COMMs y SwapDealers dicen basta y empiezan los desplomes. Fijaos en las flechas rojas de arriba.

Al caer el precio, estos ultimos cierran posiciones abiertas (OI = Open Interests), los cortos que habian abierto antes. Con buenos beneficios a costa de los Hedgies que no se enteran.

Que pasa esta vez? Que tenemos record de OI historico, record de cortos... pero estos no se cierran al caer el precio.

Mi teoria: la rotura de los 1450USD/oz ha hecho daño y algunos BBanks estan con margin calls importantes. Estan combatiendo a muerte cualquier subida del metal desde estos niveles, que les dañaria seriamente. Abriendo las posiciones que hagan falta.
El problema es que desde el otro lado, los alcistas tb estan fuertes, ven el panorama que nos espera, el deterioro macro, mas QE... y no cejan. De ahi el numero de posiciones abiertas.

Oyes por ahi que el COT ya no es representativo, que los COMMs han perdido la mano... siempre he dicho que esta vez las cosas se iban a resolver igual. Escribi lo siguiente hace unos meses:

Dos formas de resolver esta estructura del COT

Quiebra de algun BullionBank
Desplomes importantes
Las 2. es como hasta ahora siempre ha terminado el tema.

This time is different? 

No creo.


----------



## Aro (8 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Normalmente, cuando atacan al metal, las posiciones abiertas caen: el famoso ciclo de wash & rinse que conocemos de memoria. Los ManagedMoney aumentando largos hasta un punto en el que los COMMs y SwapDealers dicen basta y empiezan los desplomes. Fijaos en las flechas rojas de arriba.
> 
> Al caer el precio, estos ultimos cierran posiciones abiertas (OI = Open Interests), los cortos que habian abierto antes. Con buenos beneficios a costa de los Hedgies que no se enteran.
> 
> ...



Observando el gráfico no acierto a entender bien el mecanismo.

Se supone que los cortos (OI) aumentan cuando sube el precio. ¿Entonces es un volumen ínfimo respecto a los Hedgies y por eso no hacen variar el precio?

También parece que en algunos periodos se cierran cortos perdiendo dinero, no?


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Normalmente, cuando atacan al metal, las posiciones abiertas caen: el famoso ciclo de wash & rinse que conocemos de memoria. Los ManagedMoney aumentando largos hasta un punto en el que los COMMs y SwapDealers dicen basta y empiezan los desplomes. Fijaos en las flechas rojas de arriba.
> 
> Al caer el precio, estos ultimos cierran posiciones abiertas (OI = Open Interests), los cortos que habian abierto antes. Con buenos beneficios a costa de los Hedgies que no se enteran.
> 
> ...



Si, pero, del martes en adelante no se habrán cerrado montones de cortos?... sobre todo ayer viernes?...
En cualquier caso ahora si que hemos hecho el 1450 que esperaba desde principios de septiembre y que ha costado bastante....ahora el grafico queda feo... por bajo lo fuerte y seguro lo tenemos en los famosos 1350, ósea 100$ en los que se cargarán muchísimos largos, sinceramente pienso que ayer ya se cerraron cantidad ingente de cortos, pero claro, el COT cuando lo desvele como siempre, ya será tarde.
Entre el 1450 y el 1350 se abrirán muchos largos, pienso que la corrección está prácticamente bastante avanzada, en una primera parte de ella ha sido más en tiempo que profundidad y en esta segunda parte puede ser al contrario, rápida pero más profunda ( con lo que si que se descolgaria hacia el 1.350).
En la plata como siempre nada, a su bola, como he dicho muchas veces a los que si compran plata (fisico) comprar cuando se pueda y olvidarse de ella, en el oro ( fisico) los posibles descuelges entre 1450 y 1350 no importan mucho, pues poca cosa se rascara, las primas lo impedirán, hay principios más que evidentes de escasez, sobre todo en formatos más pequeños y a eso el mundo de Alicia en el país de las maravillas que es el mercado del oro papel, simplemente "se la resvala".


----------



## Long_Gamma (9 Nov 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Se supone que los cortos (OI) aumentan cuando sube el precio. ¿Entonces es un volumen ínfimo respecto a los Hedgies y por eso no hacen variar el precio?



Cuando sube el precio, el aumento o disminución de posiciones abiertas depende de las expectativas* de los integrantes del mercado de futuros. Si no estás seguro, cierras tu posición abierta si va en tu contra. Si estás seguro, la mantienes o abres más. Un futuro, no es una acción del mercado al contado: tu ganancia siempre es la perdida de alguien al otro lado y viceversa. Zero sum game.

*A las expectativas hay que añadir la solvencia. Aun estando convencido de la tendencia, tienes que tener dinero para aguantar que temporalmente vaya en tu contra. Hay muchos dichos que reflejan este hecho: “_the market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent_” etc...​​Lo COMMs, aun estando cortos, abren masivamente más cortos con el precio subiendo, en su contra. Poca gente podría aguantar esa presión financiera y estarían muertos via margin calls. Pero tienen mucho dinero, son agentes de otras entidades superiores que les proveen de liquidez ilimitada etc... (aquí se abren muchas teorías interesantes que no cabrían en este comentario). Es la piedra angular de la supresión del precio: crear tanto oro-papel (en forma de contratos cortos) como sea necesario. El que esta corto tiene la obligatoriedad de la entrega física, pero como muy poca gente la ejerce, están a salvo.

Los bitcoineros lo han sufrido en sus carnes. Recientemente admitido por el CFTC. El 99% de los BTCeros son ajenos al funcionamiento del poderoso mercado de futuros y a las dinamicas monetarias. Y asi les va: son meras pajas en un vendaval, llevados de un lado y a otro sin saber porque (y sin tener control alguno). Pensando en finetunear algoritmos... LOL







Volviendo a lo nuestro:

La categoría “commercial” en el COT, por definición, debería estar compuesta de entidades relacionadas con el aspecto industrial del oro (refinerías, mayoristas, custodios etc...). Se justifica que bancos como JPM, HSBC etc... tengan sus tentáculos ahí, por ser los que hedgean la producción de los 1ros. Esto es absurdo ya que el volumen de cortos para cubrir sus “largos” (el físico que extraen) es una ínfima parte del volumen de cortos total. Mirad los pobres plateros (yo marginalmente lo soy) contra lo que tienen que pelear... es simplemente aberrante. Claramente abren cortos por otras razones...







Otro eufemismo que les gusta utilizar es que están ahí para “proveer liquidez” al mercado... LOL. Para que cada posición larga tenga su corta en el otro lado, HdP...



Aro dijo:


> También parece que en algunos periodos se cierran cortos perdiendo dinero, no?



Los COMMs nunca pierden. Sirven a una entidad superior pero el trato es que carta blanca para que saquen lo que quieran. En este último ciclo, por ejemplo, imaginemos que podrían haber empezado a abrir cortos agresivamente sobre los 1450USD/oz, en la rotura de tendencia. Aumentando miles de contratos cada 10, 20 USD de subidas. Hasta frenar en seco el metal en digamos los arbitrarios 1550USD/oz. Precio medio de los cortos 1500USD/oz aprox.

Con los MM largos ya exhaustos (y alguna noticia bajista metal que sueltan al FT, Bloomberg etc...), los COMMs empiezan ya a vender a saco. Haciendo calculos tomando el precio de cierre el viernes, tienen buenas ganancias... 50USD*100 por cada contrato (100oz), y tienen decenas de miles.

Los MM mueven el precio, nadie discute esto. Poned un gráfico de largos MM y precio del metal y veréis que la correlación es alta.

Peros los COMMs deciden el punto de inflexión. Son los que dicen “hasta aquí” hemos llegado.
Nunca con el nivel de cortos de abajo (y es de hace dos semanas, la situacion ahora es peor) el precio ha seguido para arriba sin fuertes correcciones. El día que siga para arriba, habrá un cambio de paradigma debido a un evento y será otro mundo.


----------



## Desconocido (10 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Nunca con el nivel de cortos de abajo (y es de hace dos semanas, la situacion ahora es peor) el precio ha seguido para arriba sin fuertes correcciones.



He encontrado esto de casualidad:
Gold Futures CoT 3 - GoldSeek.com



> A veces, el OI con un récord alto precede a una corrección. Principios de 2003 y principios de 2008 son excelentes ejemplos de esto. Pero otras veces, a pesar del récord de OI, el oro se dispara más alto. A mediados de 2007, el oro OI se acercó por primera vez a 425k contratos. Recuerdo bien que los analistas de CoT en ese momento afirmaban que el oro tenía que corregir mucho porque OI parecía espumoso. Sin embargo, a partir de esos niveles de $ 675, el oro pronto se disparó a $ 1000 a principios de 2008 (y la OI de oro subió aún más).


----------



## Aro (12 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Cuando sube el precio, el aumento o disminución de posiciones abiertas depende de las expectativas* de los integrantes del mercado de futuros. Si no estás seguro, cierras tu posición abierta si va en tu contra. Si estás seguro, la mantienes o abres más. Un futuro, no es una acción del mercado al contado: tu ganancia siempre es la perdida de alguien al otro lado y viceversa. Zero sum game.
> 
> *A las expectativas hay que añadir la solvencia. Aun estando convencido de la tendencia, tienes que tener dinero para aguantar que temporalmente vaya en tu contra. Hay muchos dichos que reflejan este hecho: “_the market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent_” etc...​​Lo COMMs, aun estando cortos, abren masivamente más cortos con el precio subiendo, en su contra. Poca gente podría aguantar esa presión financiera y estarían muertos via margin calls. Pero tienen mucho dinero, son agentes de otras entidades superiores que les proveen de liquidez ilimitada etc... (aquí se abren muchas teorías interesantes que no cabrían en este comentario). Es la piedra angular de la supresión del precio: crear tanto oro-papel (en forma de contratos cortos) como sea necesario. El que esta corto tiene la obligatoriedad de la entrega física, pero como muy poca gente la ejerce, están a salvo.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Mira qué post de BENDITALIQUIDEZ. ¿Estarán abriendo más cortos con la liquidez de las REPO?



[quote author=BENDITALIQUIDEZ link=topic=2495.msg171141#msg171141 date=1573563400]
El BCE alerta ahora del exceso de liquidez en la economía europea


A Powell le debe estar haciendo una gracia tremenda lo que está pasando con la liquidez que está inyectando en forma de repos...

Dijo que rescataba el mercado de repos para que el nivel de reservas en la FED subiera, ¡y eso que está en 1,6 billones de dólares!

Ahora el BCE se apunta a la teoría de que hay bancos que sí tienen mucha liquidez pero otros que están pelados.



> La razón por la que, tanto el BCE como la Fed, han enviado estos estímulos es para frenar el fantasma de la recesión. No obstante, Merch ha recalcado que los recientes acontecimientos en la eurozona y Estados Unidos han puesto de manifiesto que los amplios niveles actuales de exceso de liquidez pueden “no garantizar que las tasas de interés a corto plazo reflejen los niveles deseados por los responsables de las políticas en todo momento”.
> 
> Con este panorama, el Banco Central Europeo ha puesto de manifiesto que estos episodios han derivado a un escenario más complejo. El miembro ejecutivo del BCE ha señalado que en Estados Unidos podrían llegar nubarrones a la economía bancaria debido a que “detrás de la complejidad se relaciona con la *distribución altamente desigual del exceso de liquidez*” entre bancos comerciales. Mientras, en la eurozona Merch alega que esta dicotomía existe debido a a la “desigualdad de jurisdicciones”.
> 
> Es por eso, que para frenar el problema de la liquidez, el Banco Central Europeo considera que que dicha concentración de liquidez puede ocasionar problemas y que “en última instancia” el regulador puede requerir que los encargados de formular políticas toleren balances del BCE para controlar los tipos de interés a corto plazo si la liquidez se distribuye de manera más uniforme. Es decir, que el BCE vuelva a incidir sobre la política de tipo de interés en tiempos de excesiva liquidez.



Si unos bancos tienen mucha liquidez y otros poca y los que la tienen no la sueltan, blanco y en botella, a alguien le toca deshacer posiciones en lo que sea que esté metido para volver a reconstituir sus niveles de liquidez, Powell rescató el mercado de repos con ese objetivo, ayudar a liquidar posiciones.

Bien, ¿qué está pasando?

QUE LOS APOSTANTES ESTÁN USANDO LA LIQUIDEZ PARA SEGUIR APOSTANDO.

La FED inyectando:







Y las reservas que no suben, es decir, nadie deshace posiciones (en lo que sea que están metidos y palmando):







La diferencia entre balance total y reservas, indica la liquidez que va al mercado, en consonancia con la subida que hemos visto de las bolsas:







El BCE avisa, el jueves Powell tiene que decir cuál es el calendario de nuevas repos para el mes que viene, debe estar contento con lo que está pasando...


Fue JPMorgan quien dejó secos los mercados de liquidez en septiembre, ¿qué han hecho con toda esa liquidez?

"It’s Incredible. The Scale Of What JPMorgan Is Doing Is Mind-Boggling"

Pues comprar bonos americanos a largo plazo y reducir su cartera de préstamos, resulta que los buybacks, al reducir el capital, hacen que no puedas tener riesgo en balance porque esos activos tienen exigencias de capital altas, tócate las narices, maripuri, que los buybacks ya afectan vía activos ponderados por riesgo y exigencias de capital, al grifo del crédito.

Conclusión, la FED ha rescatado el sistema de retribución de directivos y accionistas de JPMorgan vía buybacks, que no era viable sin que JPMorgan se convierta en un banco que básicamente, se dedique solamente a tener en balance bonos del tesoro a largo plazo y se saque de encima los préstamos concedidos.

Precioso, primero drenas toda la liquidez del sistema y luego, cuando la FED tiene que inyectar de urgencia, usas la liquidez para comprar bonos del tesoro, después, para que esos bonos suban solo tienes que seguir cerrando el grifo y vendiendo préstamos de tu cartera, ya que así llegará la crisis y la FED tendrá que bajar los tipos a cero y tus bonos subirán de precios.

¡Movimiento perpetuo sin trabajar ni emprender!

¿Se le estarán hinchando los cataplines a Powell?: Nordea Warns "Not Unthinkable That The Fed Cuts Its Planned Bill-Buying Pace This Week"
[/quote]


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Nov 2019)

Just dijo:


> Antorob, hoy traigo buenas noticias para ti y para los que estamos en esta onda. Knownuthing ha vuelto a rankia hace un par de semanas.
> Game over? - Rankia



Buenísimos los dos últimos artículos de Knownuthing, sobre todo el último del "peak car".


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Nov 2019)

¿Alguien me explica porque las acciones de las mineras de oro estan tan desacopladas del precio del oro?


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Nov 2019)

El oro de una minera está en "matrix" o sea en otra dimensión, para traerlo al mundo real se necesitan unos elevadísimo costes sobre todo energéticos, también de mano de obra bastante cualificada y cara por ello, amortizaciones de equipos de alta tecnología en maquinaria, amortizaciones en proyectos y exploraciones bastante costosas en cuanto a requerimiento de capital, una muy densa burocracia que casi siempre topa con organizaciones ecologistas y políticos de turno que quieren exprimir sus cortijos, para después sobre un 20%/25% de proyectos fallar en los cálculos de rendimientos( casi nunca se falla para bien, si no para mal, o sea remover muchas más toneladas para un mismo gramo de Au).
Por todo ello es un negocio que necesita constantemente tener enchufado el capital en vena vía deuda, que el mercado como irracional que es, o castiga en exceso o premia en exceso, rara vez se va a la par de las provisiones del inventario de la minera, también porque en la gran mayoría de ocasiones sus números de posibles reservas son inciertos y ficticios.
A día de hoy las mineras obtienen más beneficios prácticamente operando en el sistema financiero con productos apalancados contra sus posiciones físicas en reservas que picando y removiendo tierra, con lo que la burbuja sigue inchandose más y más.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El oro de una minera está en "matrix" o sea en otra dimensión, para traerlo al mundo real se necesitan unos elevadísimo costes sobre todo energéticos, también de mano de obra bastante cualificada y cara por ello, amortizaciones de equipos de alta tecnología en maquinaria, amortizaciones en proyectos y exploraciones bastante costosas en cuanto a requerimiento de capital, una muy densa burocracia que casi siempre topa con organizaciones ecologistas y políticos de turno que quieren exprimir sus cortijos, para después sobre un 20%/25% de proyectos fallar en los cálculos de rendimientos( casi nunca se falla para bien, si no para mal, o sea remover muchas más toneladas para un mismo gramo de Au).
> Por todo ello es un negocio que necesita constantemente tener enchufado el capital en vena vía deuda, que el mercado como irracional que es, o castiga en exceso o premia en exceso, rara vez se va a la par de las provisiones del inventario de la minera, también porque en la gran mayoría de ocasiones sus números de posibles reservas son inciertos y ficticios.
> A día de hoy las mineras obtienen más beneficios prácticamente operando en el sistema financiero con productos apalancados contra sus posiciones físicas en reservas que picando y removiendo tierra, con lo que la burbuja sigue inchandose más y más.



Buen resumen.

Solo faltaría tu opinión sobre la gran pregunta de por qué una minera, calla y transige con la obvia y grotesca manipulación del precio de su producto. Lo has explicado entre líneas: dependen demasiado de concesiones, de leyes medioambientales etc... articuladas por los gobiernos de turno. Los cuales las pueden cambiar arbitrariamente contra los que levantan la voz ante sus manipulaciones.

Es jodido ser un CEO de una compañía minera y ver que lo que extraes, está sujeto a los designios de cierto politburo. Tienes mala suerte por producir la moneda por excelencia que toda institución quiere acumular en la sombra (a buen precio contra su fiat).
Hay contadas excepciones de CEOs que levantan la voz: el gran Keith Neumeyer siendo uno de ellos.

Si añadimos como decías, que toda minera nada en deuda, y que detrás de esa deuda normalmente está un bullion bank, pues apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buen resumen.
> 
> Solo faltaría tu opinión sobre la gran pregunta de por qué una minera, calla y transige con la obvia y grotesca manipulación del precio de su producto. Lo has explicado entre líneas: dependen demasiado de concesiones, de leyes medioambientales etc... articuladas por los gobiernos de turno. Los cuales las pueden cambiar arbitrariamente contra los que levantan la voz ante sus manipulaciones.
> 
> ...



Si, la respuesta es fácil, "subvenciones encubiertas"


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Nov 2019)

Por cierto pedazo de nevazos que tenemos, en España también 17 provincias con nevadas como nunca en 80 años en estas fechas, serán debidas al calentamiento global?.... ahhh NO, que ahora se llama " cambio climatico"!.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Por cierto pedazo de nevazos que tenemos, en España también 17 provincias con nevadas como nunca en 80 años en estas fechas, serán debidas al calentamiento global?.... ahhh NO, que ahora se llama " cambio climatico"!.



LOL

Y la poblacion de osos polares creciendo sin control...
Han quitado el simbolo del pobre osito encima de un trozo de hielo a la deriva


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

La verdad es que si miramos a nuestro alrededor hay tantas señales que nos avisan del desastre, que es increíble que las bolsas estén en máximos históricos y los metales preciosos tengan una cotización tan baja. El poder de los bancos centrales no durará eternamente.

15 indicadores que invitan a venderlo todo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Play_91 (21 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> La verdad es que si miramos a nuestro alrededor hay tantas señales que nos avisan del desastre, que es increíble que las bolsas estén en máximos históricos y los metales preciosos tengan una cotización tan baja. El poder de los bancos centrales no durará eternamente.
> 
> 15 indicadores que invitan a venderlo todo.
> 
> Saludos.



No es increíble, se llaman bancos centrales inyectando artificialmente liquidez en el sistema.
El dinero que hay en el mundo es espectacular, esos que dicen que no hay para todos o no hay para pensiones tienen el cerebro lavado por lo que dicen semejantes tonterías, lo que está super mal repartido el dinero.

Mientras la curva de tipos no esté invertida y tengamos QE no va a caer. Retrocesos para comprar más.

Vivimos una situación muy especial, los bancos centrales se les ha ido de las manos y tienen a todos los países asfixiados para gobernar en ellos, los políticos son peleles y ni democracia ni nada, a ver si te crees que ir a votar vale para algo. Ahora mismo no pueden hacer otra cosa que dopar la economía. Si la economía fuese normal ya habríamos entrado en crisis hace tiempo.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> ......esos que dicen que no hay para todos o no hay para pensiones tienen el cerebro lavado por lo que dicen semejantes tonterías, lo que está super mal repartido el dinero......



Pero es que imprimir a mansalva y repartirlo no es ninguna solución de nada. Es un absurdo. No funciona así.

Si eso fuera la solución el mundo y todos estaríamos a salvo, pegándonos la vidorra sin dar palo en un mundo feliz.

Realmente alguien puede pensar que eso podría llegar a ser real y funcionar??
Yo puedo soñar que vuelo y pasármelo pipa, pero cuando lo intento y me doy el primer leñazo, comprendo que es imposible. Los sueños sueños son.

¿Quién haría el inmenso trabajo que se desarrolla actualmente? Nadie
Ni siquiera harían el trabajo de imprimir y repartir el dinero!!

Sería un colapso al día siguiente. 
Pero es que ni siquiera se plantearía algo así. Es peor que asar la manteca.


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que imprimir a mansalva y repartirlo no es ninguna solución de nada. Es un absurdo. No funciona así.
> 
> Si eso fuera la solución el mundo y todos estaríamos a salvo, pegándonos la vidorra sin dar palo en un mundo feliz.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo k va a ser una de las partes de la solución. Keysesianismo hasta el delirio en cada zona económica con sus respectivos súbditos/mascotas...y papelitos y/o cryptos patrias a gogó para la borregada paguitera.

Con otra moneda para intercambios internacionales, obviamente.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Pues yo creo k va a ser una de las partes de la solución. Keysesianismo hasta el delirio en cada zona económica con sus respectivos súbditos/mascotas...y papelitos y/o cryptos patrias a gogó para la borregada paguitera.
> 
> Con otra moneda para intercambios internacionales, obviamente.



Aparcar gente para que no rechisten es una cosa.... pero quién mueve el molino? Ese es el problema. Que alguien tiene que hacer las cosas y la teta no da para tanto.... imprimir y repartir es pan (del malo) para hoy,.... y mañana? Quien sustenta a tanta peña y creciendo? No salen las cuentas


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Aparcar gente para que no rechisten es una cosa.... pero quién mueve el molino? Ese es el problema. Que alguien tiene que hacer las cosas y la teta no da para tanto.... imprimir y repartir es pan (del malo) para hoy,.... y mañana? Quien sustenta a tanta peña y creciendo? No salen las cuentas



Depende de lo k entiendas por repartir.

Los Friskies no cuestan mucho. Y la población mundial , basta ver la de Occidente, tratada como un auténtico trapo, no ha sido más comemierdas, más indigna y más mansa JAMÁS.

De todos los gráficos k podamos subir, el k cotiza más a la baja, es el de la integridá individual. No me cabe la menor duda.

Akí con 4 migas...no tose ni diox.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2019)

Sí, y así estamos...... mira adónde hemos llegado.....

Como dijo Groucho, "partiendo de la nada, hemos alcanzado las más altas cotas de la miseria"


Parches van poniendo. Paguitas para todos,.... porque no saben ni quieren hacerlo mejor, ... recurren a lo fácil,..... pero me da que es alargar la borrachera y agravar las consecuencias.....

Quieren esclavos que trabajen para que otros se peguen la vidorra y poder hacer sus juegos.....

Mantener a la gente sin producir tiene unos límites de sostenibilidad. Y ellos se quedan sin sus esclavos.... quién hace el trabajo entonces?

Yo lo veo como que esta espiral de saqueo no tiene final feliz. Acaba autodestruyéndose. Al final tienen que recurrir a crear una sociedad destruida y débil para seguir imponiéndose. Pero esa pseudosociedad acabará siendo un frankestein para ellos también. Mal menor cuando no tienen otras soluciones para seguir con su monopolio, pero mal al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Play_91 (22 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que imprimir a mansalva y repartirlo no es ninguna solución de nada. Es un absurdo. No funciona así.
> 
> Si eso fuera la solución el mundo y todos estaríamos a salvo, pegándonos la vidorra sin dar palo en un mundo feliz.
> 
> ...



¿Tu sabes que la FED está en manos privadas? tu sabes el dinero que tiene esa gente? No es imprimir, es que hay quien tiene todo el dinero que le corresponde tener a los países. EEUU tiene una deuda con la FED espectacular. La fed no es de eeuu, es privada.
Tu ni te imaginas la ingente cantidad de dinero que hay en el planeta.


----------



## ajra1307 (22 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes que la FED está en manos privadas? tu sabes el dinero que tiene esa gente? No es imprimir, es que hay quien tiene todo el dinero que le corresponde tener a los países. EEUU tiene una deuda con la FED espectacular. La fed no es de eeuu, es privada.
> Tu ni te imaginas la ingente cantidad de dinero que hay en el planeta.



El problema no es la cantidad de dinero que haría que no valiera nada. Lo que le da valor justamente es la distribución. Cuanto más concentras mucho en pocas manos, el resto más lo valora. 
Mucha porcentaje de agua en pocas manos, es garantía de sed para el resto. Lo que hace ricos a los ricos, es el deseo de los pobres por su dinero.

“Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan… tengo otros”


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Por cierto pedazo de nevazos que tenemos, en España también 17 provincias con nevadas como nunca en 80 años en estas fechas, serán debidas al calentamiento global?.... ahhh NO, que ahora se llama " cambio climatico"!.




The Coming Big Freeze | Armstrong Economics


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Depende de lo k entiendas por repartir.
> 
> Los Friskies no cuestan mucho. Y la población mundial , basta ver la de Occidente, tratada como un auténtico trapo, no ha sido más comemierdas, más indigna y más mansa JAMÁS.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo.

La normalización de medidas extremas, abusos varios etc... es increíble. La gente traga con todo, se habitúa y sigue con su vida. Nunca han sido tan fáciles las vueltas de tuerca a la gente de a pie.

Google, facebook, Instagram y demás mierdas tienen mucho que ver; herramientas poderosas al servicio de los amos.

El mayor trasvase de riqueza de la historia del 99.9% hacia el 0.1% se está dando ante nuestros propios ojos y la gente publicando fotos de cómo le quedan las últimas compras del H&M.


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Pues yo creo k va a ser una de las partes de la solución. Keysesianismo hasta el delirio en cada zona económica con sus respectivos súbditos/mascotas...y papelitos y/o cryptos patrias a gogó para la borregada paguitera.
> 
> Con otra moneda para intercambios internacionales, obviamente.



Eso se llama MMT (fusionar el balance del BC con el del tesoro publico). Es decir, no mas fronteras entre politica monetaria y fiscal.

Y no me cabe la menor duda que viene. Pronto.


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo lo veo como que esta espiral de saqueo no tiene final feliz. Acaba autodestruyéndose. Al final tienen que recurrir a crear una sociedad destruida y débil para seguir imponiéndose. Pero esa pseudosociedad acabará siendo un frankestein para ellos también. Mal menor cuando no tienen otras soluciones para seguir con su monopolio, pero mal al fin y al cabo.









Graficas exponenciales como estas, efectivamente no suelen acabar bien. Especialmente si sobrepones uno de crecimiento (PIB) y ves que por cada 3USD de deuda solo se consigue 1USD de crecimiento. Keynes (diferente a los Keynesianos, usurpadores y tergiversadores de su mensaje) no defendía esto: había que intervenir “temporalmente” hasta que la economía se recuperara y con crecimiento, pagar la deuda acumulada.

Especialmente representativo el blip del 2008 en el gráfico: una mera pausa en imprimir, casi se lleva por delante el sistema financiero. Estamos atrapados, yonkis de deuda, necesitando cada vez dosis más altas.

Ahora bien, toda deuda es un activo de alguien al otro lado. Ya podéis imaginaros que supone esto: mucha gente va a descubrir que es bastante menos rica de lo que piensa...


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes que la FED está en manos privadas? tu sabes el dinero que tiene esa gente? No es imprimir, es que hay quien tiene todo el dinero que le corresponde tener a los países. EEUU tiene una deuda con la FED espectacular. La fed no es de eeuu, es privada.
> Tu ni te imaginas la ingente cantidad de dinero que hay en el planeta.



Efectivamente es una entidad privada.
Reserva Federal:

Ni es reserva: habria que ver las reservas de oro que dice que contiene. Ademas, el oro no es de la FED sino del Tesoro americano
Ni es federal: no es una federal agency

De todas formas, aunque fuera publica, su politica monetaria no iba a cambier demasiado. Wall Street dicta las decisiones de politica monetaria anyway.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes que la FED está en manos privadas? tu sabes el dinero que tiene esa gente? No es imprimir, es que hay quien tiene todo el dinero que le corresponde tener a los países. EEUU tiene una deuda con la FED espectacular. La fed no es de eeuu, es privada.
> Tu ni te imaginas la ingente cantidad de dinero que hay en el planeta.



Pues claro que lo sé. Lo sabemos todos aquí el timo dólar y la inundación de billetes.

Mi comentario era sobre que imprimir y repartir no es la solución, como tú habías dejado caer.
Repartir porque sí es un parche. Sólo funciona mientras OTROS sigan remando.
Ese es el mensaje.
Si repartes a todos y nadie rema no funciona.
O sea, que esas medidas son alargar la agonía a costa de otros, pero no es solución.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Graficas exponenciales como estas, efectivamente no suelen acabar bien. Especialmente si sobrepones uno de crecimiento (PIB) y ves que por cada 3USD de deuda solo se consigue 1USD de crecimiento. Keynes (diferente a los Keynesianos, usurpadores y tergiversadores de su mensaje) no defendía esto: había que intervenir “temporalmente” hasta que la economía se recuperara y con crecimiento, pagar la deuda acumulada.
> 
> Especialmente representativo el blip del 2008 en el gráfico: una mera pausa en imprimir, casi se lleva por delante el sistema financiero. Estamos atrapados, yonkis de deuda, necesitando cada vez dosis más altas.
> 
> Ahora bien, toda deuda es un activo de alguien al otro lado. Ya podéis imaginaros que supone esto: mucha gente va a descubrir que es bastante menos rica de lo que piensa...



Además del problema económico, también menciono que están destruyendo la sociedad traficando con pobres, utilizándolos para desestabilizar y reducir las posibles respuestas que puede tener una sociedad más avanzada.
Creando un conflicto de culturas, etnias, religiones, fanatismos, para conseguir sus fines y seguir con su negocio de expolio y poder
Una bomba de relojería que puede hacer estallar todo lo que haya. Y están consiguiendo que la gente trague con el timo económico y con la bomba.


Y apuntaba que finalmente, esas sociedades frankistein se volverían contra ellos también. Será un camino de decrecimiento y miseria. Loss-loss


----------



## Play_91 (22 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues claro que lo sé. Lo sabemos todos aquí el timo dólar y la inundación de billetes.
> 
> Mi comentario era sobre que imprimir y repartir no es la solución, como tú habías dejado caer.
> Repartir porque sí es un parche. Sólo funciona mientras OTROS sigan remando.
> ...



Claro que no es la solución, pero me refiero que en el planeta hay una burrada de dinero y la mayoría está que no tiene ni para lo básico. 
Decir que no hay para las pensiones o comentarios así no tiene sentido, otra cosa es que el país esté asfixiado debido al sistema lamentable que tenemos pero abundancia hay y de sobra para todos los habitantes del mundo, de sobra. Lo que sobra es dinero en el planeta, claro lo tienen 4.
Decir que sobra dinero en el planeta te miran raro y todo pero es la realidad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues claro que lo sé. Lo sabemos todos aquí el timo dólar y la inundación de billetes.
> 
> Mi comentario era sobre que imprimir y repartir no es la solución, como tú habías dejado caer.
> Repartir porque sí es un parche. Sólo funciona mientras OTROS sigan remando.
> ...



Imprimir y repartir no es la solución (no se reparte va siempre a los mismos).
No es la solución pero alarga y alarga la situación, bajo mi punto de vista sólo hay 2 opciones que rompen la baraja en el acto, y hasta que no se produzcan se segira alargando la situación sin ningún problema, las dos situaciones disruptivas serían,
1) desconfianza total en el sistema monetario, ( lo vemos muy claro nosotros pero la gran mayoría champions leage no se entera, la gran oferta de información a aborregado a la gente y manipulado), desconfianza y repudia por tu moneda es un game over en toda regla.
La otra y segunda es un agotamiento de los recursos energéticos y minerales que paralice todo posible crecimiento, con lo cual la impresora deja automáticamente de funcionar, pues por mucho fiat que se fabrique no soluciona el desabastecimiento de recursos.
Sinceramente, ambas situaciones se pueden presentar de la noche a la mañana sin dudas, pero a día de hoy, no tenemos ninguna de ellas y con lo cual, nada que la impresora no pueda solucionar.


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Nov 2019)

Me permito hacerles una pregunta de total neófito:
Si quisiera invertir en oro, 10.000 dólares pongamos, ¿cómo sería más conveniente, en barras o en monedas?
Gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Imprimir y repartir no es la solución (no se reparte va siempre a los mismos).
> No es la solución pero alarga y alarga la situación, bajo mi punto de vista sólo hay 2 opciones que rompen la baraja en el acto, y hasta que no se produzcan se segira alargando la situación sin ningún problema, las dos situaciones disruptivas serían,
> 1) desconfianza total en el sistema monetario, ( lo vemos muy claro nosotros pero la gran mayoría champions leage no se entera, la gran oferta de información a aborregado a la gente y manipulado), desconfianza y repudia por tu moneda es un game over en toda regla.
> La otra y segunda es un agotamiento de los recursos energéticos y minerales que paralice todo posible crecimiento, con lo cual la impresora deja automáticamente de funcionar, pues por mucho fiat que se fabrique no soluciona el desabastecimiento de recursos.
> Sinceramente, ambas situaciones se pueden presentar de la noche a la mañana sin dudas, pero a día de hoy, no tenemos ninguna de ellas y con lo cual, nada que la impresora no pueda solucionar.



Está claro que tienen el monopolio y lo utilizan para esclavizar a los demás, que tenemos que trabajar cada día para los privilegiados.
Ellos tienen la banca del monopoly y utilizan los papelitos de la nada para tener a todos esclavizados.
El sistema es un timo perverso.

Lo que yo estaba tratando de apuntar es que no es un problema de reparto.
Es un problema de esclavitud y trampa.

En este juego que es real, los que tienen el poder no pueden repartir, porque entonces la rueda se para.

Si en un pueblo de 1000 habitantes le dan una paga mensual de 2500 a cada habitante. A la semana siguiente cuando Pablo vaya a comprar pan se encontrará que la panadería de Juan ha cerrado. Y pronto verán que nadie trabaja ya.
Cuando vayan al pueblo cercano, se encontrarán lo mismo. En muy poco tiempo se descubrirá que no funciona.
Y eso es lo que estaba tratando de hacer ver.

Vivir a costa de los demás a cambio de papeles de la nada solo funciona mientras la gente siga el juego.
A la larga el sistema peta.
Aunque el mundo es muy grande y hay mucha gente, también es cuestión de tiempo que se llegue a la saturación. Que es lo que está pasando. Y por eso la curva es cada vez más exponencial y los efectos de las medidas desesperadas cada vez más insuficientes.
No es difícil ver lo que va a suceder más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Nov 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Me permito hacerles una pregunta de total neófito:
> Si quisiera invertir en oro, 10.000 dólares pongamos, ¿cómo sería más conveniente, en barras o en monedas?
> Gracias.



Monedas, sin dudas!... y formato pequeño, de 5 a 8 gr.,


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2019)

Una pregunta para quien sepa la respuesta..

Una moneda como por ejemplo 50 pesos mexicanos, cuyas características teóricas son:
Peso 41,667 g
pureza 0,9
que dan como resultado 37,5 g

Con cualquier moneda, supongo que lo que cuenta es el peso y la pureza, y de ahí se calcula la cantidad de oro fino.

En este caso, en la moneda figura grabado 37,5 g.

La cuestión es, si la moneda pesa más de 41,667.... ¿cuál es la cantidad real de oro fino? 

¿La de aplicar la pureza reconocida en la moneda?
¿O prevalece lo que figura grabado en la moneda?

Extrapolado a otras monedas conocidas, y en caso de desgaste y menor peso,... se supone que lo que tendría que valer es el peso total x pureza....
aunque ponga lo que ponga en la moneda.....


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Monedas, sin dudas!... y formato pequeño, de 5 a 8 gr.,



Abusando de su amabilidad, pregunto: ¿cualquier moneda de oro sirve? Entiendo que algunas son preferidas sobre otras.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Aro (22 Nov 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Abusando de su amabilidad, pregunto: ¿cualquier moneda de oro sirve? Entiendo que algunas son preferidas sobre otras.
> Gracias nuevamente.



No, cuanto más estandarizada mejor.


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Nov 2019)

Aro dijo:


> No, cuanto más estandarizada mejor.



¿Ejemplos concretos sería mucho pedir?
Me hablan de la moneda de Sudáfrica, ¿es posible?.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Nov 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Abusando de su amabilidad, pregunto: ¿cualquier moneda de oro sirve? Entiendo que algunas son preferidas sobre otras.
> Gracias nuevamente.



Personalmente prefiero toda aquella que circuló en sus países,... 20 francos suizos,franceses,belgas liras italianas, 25 pesetas Alfonso. XII, soberanos, 2 y 1 Rands, pesos mexicanos 2,2.5,5 10 y hasta los 20 (15 gr de fino) goulden, coronas,.... etc etc, todos son leyes de .900 menos lo anglo que son 917 (soberanos y rands).

Si, sin duda para entrar en onzas lo haría de la mano de los krugers, la más prestigiosa sin duda, los Americanos la pusieron de moda a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70, porque tenía truco, la adquirían como divisa (El kruger es de curso legal en Sudáfrica por el valor equivalente a 1 oz de oro en rands), a parte de ser la primera onza bullion.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien sepa la respuesta..
> 
> Una moneda como por ejemplo 50 pesos mexicanos, cuyas características teóricas son:
> Peso 41,667 g
> ...



El peso tanto de puro como de bruto en la moneda es peculiar de todas las sudamericanas, todos los centenarios se cotizan a 37.5 puede haber una tolerancia de peso en el bruto pero super mínima si se va mucho de peso no el de ley 900, con lo cual estaremos ante una reproducción de menos pureza, por lo tanto con más cobre.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, sin duda para entrar en onzas lo haría de la mano de los krugers, la más prestigiosa sin duda, los Americanos la pusieron de moda a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70, porque tenía truco, la adquirían como divisa (El kruger es de curso legal en Sudáfrica por el valor equivalente a 1 oz de oro en rands), a parte de ser la primera onza bullion.



Gracias por tus aportes fisicos. Es un area que a mi particularmente me falta.

A mi tambien me gustan los krugers. En España solia haber muchos, creo que porque otros paises en los 60 y 70 boicoteaban a la Sudafrica del Apartheid y estaban prohibidos.

Viendo las ultimas graficas de lo que pasa con el fisico en España (entradas/salidas), creo que esos tiempos han pasado. El unico interes que hay es vendedor.

Mierda de pais de futboleros y pandereta. El unico consuelo es que tendra lo que se merece.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Nov 2019)

Siempre observo los datos suizos por varias razones particulares mías.

Los trading partners del metal refinado suizo han sido en los últimos años sobre todo China.

Ha cambiado la tendencia, ahora el metal va a Europa. La barra principal es UK porque es el hub del metal, sede de la LBMA y principales ETFs. Además del BoE, que históricamente es el custodio final. Haciendo arreglos aquí y allá cuando el tema esta difícil.

A China no le gusta acumular caro, y no creo que hayan acabado. Lo que supone que seguirán deplomando/conteniendo el precio en el futuro próximo. Siempre he sido del parecer que ellos son los principales manipuladores. Nada de los gUSAnos, anglos etc... como se lee por ahí. Estos ponen solo las herramientas.

USA querría un precio del oro/USD considerablemente más alto. Generar inflación. Quizás, cuando todos hayan acumulado lo que toca, ese será el end game á la FDR.







Y la horrible situacion del COT (si estas largo) puede que lo refrende.


----------



## Golden (24 Nov 2019)

Sobre los Krugerrands un dato curioso. Había un supuesto boicot a Sudáfrica, pero realmente el único país que plantó cara a la Sudáfrica del Apartheid fue Cuba, cuando exigió la liberación de Mandela y se enfrentó a Sudáfrica en la Guerra Civil de Angola. Muchos historiadores creen que fue un asunto fundamental en el futuro abandono del apartheid por Sudáfrica debido a la crisis económica a la que le condujo esa guerra en la que quedaron empantanados y por tanto a una crisis real, no como la del "boicot".

El resto de países europeos siempre tan demócratas y respetables, pues bueno, el boicot a Sudáfrica fue de aquella manera. Era un aliado anglo y de USA en la partida de la Guerra Fría que les ayudaba a frenar la expansión de los no alineados en la zona, así que el boicot era de boquilla. Vía terceros países Sudáfrica no solía tener problemas en importar/exportar. 

En el caso de los Krugerrands, en la mayor parte de Europa estaba prohibida la importación para cumplir el boicot de no comprar nada a sudáfrica, pero no el comercio de los mismos una vez en Europa. Así que la neutral Suiza vendía legalmente krugerrands a bancos y joyerías de toda Europa. 

Los krugerrands acabaron con el dominio de la moneda mexicana en el mercado del oro, ya que hasta entonces sus 50 pesos de 37,5 gr de oro era lo más parecido al oro bullion amonedado en el mundo.

Tras el éxito del Krugerrand los canadienses emitieron su Maple de una onza, segunda moneda bullion de la historia, y desde entonces se reparten ambos la mayor parte del mercado. Unos para los que aprecian la la belleza del oro puro y otros para los que prefieren la dureza de la aleación.


----------



## Wolfpack (24 Nov 2019)

Hola,

Hace años compré un Krugerrand de una onza ¿Es buen momento para venderla? ¿Qué tienda de Barcelona me recomendaríais?

Gracias


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Nov 2019)

Si ese soporte se confirma roto, los BTCeros ya podeis espabilar porque podeis iros a 3000 (previas paradas en 6200 y 4500)


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Nov 2019)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Hace años compré un Krugerrand de una onza ¿Es buen momento para venderla? ¿Qué tienda de Barcelona me recomendaríais?
> 
> Gracias



Yo no venderia nunca fisico, vende papel. Ponte corto CFDs 1 onza por ejemplo


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Normalmente, cuando atacan al metal, las posiciones abiertas caen: el famoso ciclo de wash & rinse que conocemos de memoria. Los ManagedMoney aumentando largos hasta un punto en el que los COMMs y SwapDealers dicen basta y empiezan los desplomes. Fijaos en las flechas rojas de arriba.
> 
> Al caer el precio, estos ultimos cierran posiciones abiertas (OI = Open Interests), los cortos que habian abierto antes. Con buenos beneficios a costa de los Hedgies que no se enteran.
> 
> ...



Seguimiento de un previo post mio, para el que le interese:

No bajan los cortos de los COMMs, no aflojan. Nunca habia pasado.
Alguien esta peleando a muerte contra la fuerte demanda de metal.
Este escenario probablemente termine en correcciones fuertes. Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Sobre los Krugerrands un dato curioso. Había un supuesto boicot a Sudáfrica, pero realmente el único país que plantó cara a la Sudáfrica del Apartheid fue Cuba, cuando exigió la liberación de Mandela y se enfrentó a Sudáfrica en la Guerra Civil de Angola. Muchos historiadores creen que fue un asunto fundamental en el futuro abandono del apartheid por Sudáfrica debido a la crisis económica a la que le condujo esa guerra en la que quedaron empantanados y por tanto a una crisis real, no como la del "boicot".
> 
> El resto de países europeos siempre tan demócratas y respetables, pues bueno, el boicot a Sudáfrica fue de aquella manera. Era un aliado anglo y de USA en la partida de la Guerra Fría que les ayudaba a frenar la expansión de los no alineados en la zona, así que el boicot era de boquilla. Vía terceros países Sudáfrica no solía tener problemas en importar/exportar.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo lo que has expuesto, para constatar la importancia apunto un pequeño dato, de cada 100 gramos de Au amonedado que se mueven en Bélgica y Suiza (principales mercados Europeos y también prácticamente del mundo) 40 gr son krugers, este dato era de hace tan sólo unos5/6 años de cuando yo andaba al 100% en el ruedo, pero seguro que no ha cambiado prácticamente nada, porque a pesar de salir nuevos bullion año tras año Sudáfrica también aumenta año tras año la acuñación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Seguimiento de un previo post mio, para el que le interese:
> 
> No bajan los cortos de los COMMs, no aflojan. Nunca habia pasado.
> Alguien esta peleando a muerte contra la fuerte demanda de metal.
> Este escenario probablemente termine en correcciones fuertes. Ojala me equivoque.



La demanda particular en Europa está muy muy fuerte, sobre todo donde siempre, Alemania, Francia, Suiza, Países Bajos, la sorpresa sigue siendo Polonia demanda muy fuerte en Polonia, Italia y España siguen mucho más flojito aunque también la demanda es mayor que hace un año, UK también sigue a nivel fuerte desde ya hace bastantes meses, exactamente desde el referéndum del Brexit, ellos lo tienen claro en la elección de la pieza, el 85% soberanos, es normal, tiene un tratamiento fiscal excepcional, no paga nada de plusvalías por venta en sus impuestos de Rentas.
Por supuesto hablo de demanda física para particulares.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo no venderia nunca fisico, vende papel. Ponte corto CFDs 1 onza por ejemplo



Exacto, una "cuna" en toda regla, seguiría acumulando y ahorrando en físico y mientras especulando con los CFDs, personalmente es lo que hago desde hace bastante tiempo, en el papel sobre todo en el lado corto, rara vez largo en el papel, cuando tomas posiciones cortas ( siempre son ínfimas contra todo tu Au fisico), la sonrisa está asegurada, si aciertas por arañarle algo de fiat al mercado para bajar tu media compradora y subir peso en físico, si fallas tu físico ( en mi caso siempre mayor de 10/12 veces a la posición corta tomada más abundante) te respalda con creces la posible pérdida del apalancamiento corto.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Seguimiento de un previo post mio, para el que le interese:
> 
> No bajan los cortos de los COMMs, no aflojan. Nunca habia pasado.
> Alguien esta peleando a muerte contra la fuerte demanda de metal.
> Este escenario probablemente termine en correcciones fuertes. Ojala me equivoque.



Es posible esas bajadas que mencionas, segun tu visión del COT, técnicamente el testear la gran resistencia rota (1350$ ahora soporte fuerte) es posible y saludable para la tendencia, yo esta vez no he abierto cortos, sinceramente no veo claro el descuelge, y el mes de diciembre estacionalmete es favorable a subidas de precio y la demanda seguro sera fuerte en físico, es habitual que los grandes vendedores de físico cargen de mint stocks, es ventajoso fiscalmente antes de cerrar el año para ellos, lo que produce alta demanda en las mints, ahora eso sí, en el mundo del papel nunca sabemos lo que nos espera 6 desde luego las posiciones abiertas cortas son abrumadoras.


----------



## Aro (24 Nov 2019)

Sobre los krugerrand, ¿no hubo un problema con el porcentaje de oro en los de algún año?


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Nov 2019)

Aro dijo:


> Sobre los krugerrand, ¿no hubo un problema con el porcentaje de oro en los de algún año?



Si, en Abril de 2011 se encontraron 8/9 piezas con un ligero fallo de peso, a menos, tubo su pequeña polémica en a aquel entonces, pues coincidió con el despido de dos altos cargos de la mint, fallo mecánico?...(No creo en meigas).... coincidencia con los dos despidos?... (tampoco creo en las coincidencias).
Por cierto, los krugers tienen que tener en el canto 160 estrías los normales y 220 los proff.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Nov 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, en Abril de 2011 se encontraron 8/9 piezas con un ligero fallo de peso, a menos, tubo su pequeña polémica en a aquel entonces, pues coincidió con el despido de dos altos cargos de la mint, fallo mecánico?...(No creo en meigas).... coincidencia con los dos despidos?... (tampoco creo en las coincidencias).
> Por cierto, los krugers tienen que tener en el canto 160 estrías los normales y 220 los proff.



"Fectivamente" así fue. Pero realmente después de todo el lío que generó la noticia, únicamente se declararon 5 monedas con un menor porcentaje de oro:

South African Reserve Bank Announces that Some 2011 Proof Gold Krugerrands Were Underweight

Y aquí un reportaje donde el descubridor del asunto, Patrick willis, explica su triste historia:



A día de hoy, esas monedas del 2011 son "oro puro", nunca mejor dicho. Ya que los coleccionistas las buscan con avidez. Y aquellos que devolvieron monedas de esta serie el día que saltó la noticia, deben estar ahora tirándose de los pelos... 

Un saludo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Nov 2019)

Viendo las posiciones abiertas del contrato de Dic, y teniendo en cuenta que el jueves USA estará cerrado por Thanksgiving (y viernes puente, poca actividad debido a que los juniors estan al mando en el trading desk) quizas veamos movimientos hoy y mañana.

Aquellos que no tienen pensado ejercer la entrega (la inmensa mayoria en el COMEX), deberian estar fuera de sus posiciones hoy/mañana. Los rollover pueden ser interesantes con 150k pos abiertas todavia.

O quizas me equivoque y no haya nada de nada, ya veremos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Nov 2019)

Y el no-QE "temporal" sigue fuerte...

Hay que prevenir otro Lehman a toda costa


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Nov 2019)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> "Fectivamente" así fue. Pero realmente después de todo el lío que generó la noticia, únicamente se declararon 5 monedas con un menor porcentaje de oro:
> 
> South African Reserve Bank Announces that Some 2011 Proof Gold Krugerrands Were Underweight
> 
> ...



A si es, la última que vi vender, en subasta, en Londres, se cerró a unos 2600£, cuando en oro eran unos 1200$, los años 1967 tambien tienen unas primas de sobre un 30% en el mercado.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Nov 2019)

@PdL, para ya de desenterrar cosas y deja algo para futuras generaciones

Discovering Switzerland’s buried treasure


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Nov 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @PdL, para ya de desenterrar cosas y deja algo para futuras generaciones
> 
> Discovering Switzerland’s buried treasure



Jojojo quien los pillará... aunque en Basilea siempre la recuerdo por unos creps de chocolate que me meto cuando voy por allí.
Tesorillos en toda la Europa y el arco Mediterráneo que fue el imperio Romano (De occidente) hay una barbaridad, entre la República y el imperio fueron 7 siglos sin parar de guerrear, los Talleres móviles de acuñar denarios estaban por todo el largo y ancho imperio, Augusto fue muy prolifero acuñando moneda, llevo acabo una de las mayores reformas monetarias de todo el imperio, además en su mandato coincide con uno de los mejores momentos económicos del imperio (todo el alto imperio), las legiones cobraban muy bien y a su debido tiempo, las orillas del Rin que sirvió para muchas batallas está plagada de tesorillos, no sólo en Basilea, en toda Francia también.


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Nov 2019)

Mirad el lio que han montado los polacos para repatriar lo que el FT llama "pet rocks" 

Y el lider opositor eslovaco pidiendo lo mismo, repatriar las barbaras reliquias a su pais. Por cierto, Keynes se referia al Gold Standard no al metal en si cuando dijo eso; todo se moldea y malinterpreta en nuestro mundo desgraciadamente.
Los eslovacos se acuerdan de las fechorias de la WII y de las buenas relaciones de Hjalmar Schacht y Montagu Norman mientras sus paises se desangraban uno a otro. Todo se arreglaba en el BIS: OK a los saqueos de las SS en los bancos centrales. 
El lider opositor no se fria un pelo, con razon, y dice (LOL):

"_You can hardly trust even the closest allies after the Munich Agreement_," he told reporters, referring to a 1938 pact by France, the U.K., Italy and Germany, which allowed Adolf Hitler to annex a part of Czechoslovakia. "_I guarantee that if something happens, we won't see a single gram of this gold. Let's do it as quickly as possible_."​​Viendo estos movimientos, los rusos acumulando sin parar tambien, chinos igual, US no ha vendido ni una onza en decadas (para mi el oro sigue en la FED pero se podria discutir largo y tendido), zona euro en su conjunto que atesora mas oro que US, deudas creciendo exponencialmente... y a todo esto añadimos el gráfico de abajo... quien puede estar bajista largo plazo metal?


----------



## Nationwww (1 Dic 2019)

¿Habíais visto esta noticia?: Enlace

*"Mystery Buyer Makes Huge Options Bet on Gold Hitting $4000"*


----------



## Aro (1 Dic 2019)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Habíais visto esta noticia?: Enlace
> 
> *"Mystery Buyer Makes Huge Options Bet on Gold Hitting $4000"*



Noticia recurrente. En mi opinión, ruido.


----------



## MIP (2 Dic 2019)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Habíais visto esta noticia?: Enlace
> 
> *"Mystery Buyer Makes Huge Options Bet on Gold Hitting $4000"*



Siempre hay algún fondo con unos milloncejos distraídos para meter en opciones muy fuera del dinero a ver si suena la flauta y cantar bingo. 

Con 10 millones te puedes comprar opciones por un subyacente de un millón de onzas, si te vas lo suficientemente lejos en el strike y un vencimiento lo suficientemente cerca en el tiempo.

Si los pierden al vencer a valor 0 los compensan con unas ganancias obscenas y aquí no ha pasado nada. 

¿Se saben los vencimientos de esas posiciones?


----------



## Nationwww (2 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Siempre hay algún fondo con unos milloncejos distraídos para meter en opciones muy fuera del dinero a ver si suena la flauta y cantar bingo.
> 
> Con 10 millones te puedes comprar opciones por un subyacente de un millón de onzas, si te vas lo suficientemente lejos en el strike y un vencimiento lo suficientemente cerca en el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Creo que era Junio de 2021...


----------



## Long_Gamma (2 Dic 2019)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Habíais visto esta noticia?: Enlace
> 
> *"Mystery Buyer Makes Huge Options Bet on Gold Hitting $4000"*



Puedes ser solo una pata de un spread. La otra pata corta estando en otro sitio.

Ese es el problema de la LBMA, que es OTC. No hay una camara de compensacion donde por lo menos sabes lo minimo de las posiciones de opciones y futuros abiertas. El COMEX es un ejemplo de transparencia al lado de esta gente.

No tengo ni idea pero esta persona puede estar largo via esos calls y corto OTC en la LBMA, estando posicion neta neutral. Solo que de esta ultima pata no tenemos ni idea. Y asi la noticia parece bullish cuando no lo es.

LBMA OTC diariamente tradea mas de 900TO (habeis leido bien) solo en oro. Si la produccion anual de metal es digamos 3'200TO, cada 3 dias y medio se liquida la produccion total mundial LOL. Y en la mayor opacidad.

El COMEX es para turistas.


----------



## Long_Gamma (2 Dic 2019)

En línea con esta noticia (que coincido no me parece demasiado relevante), me acuerdo de las declaraciones de Ray Dalio, cuando hace un par de años el portfolio de Bridgewater aumento exposición al metal importantemente.

El tema era que el vehículo elegido era GLD, y algún analista espabilado le pregunto que porque vía ese ETF papelero y no físico. Mr. Dalio vino a contestar que con ciertos volúmenes, tienes que irte al papel, no hay físico para entrega inmediata... reveladores declaraciones que encajan con el tiempo (los años) que llevó a DE repatriar su metal. Hay otros indicios al respecto.

A nivel institucional, el stock to flow en Londres no da para más. Ronan Manly & co de BullionStar hacían unos cálculos muy buenos al respecto, hace algun tiempo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Dic 2019)

1484$ intenta taladrar la resistencia de corto plazo que precisamente está ahí, si rompe recorrido hasta 1516/20$, es posible que el efecto "diciembre" una vez más actúe positivamente en el precio.
La segunda y tercera semana del mes es de demanda fuertisima por parte de las casas de venta y profesionales, es mucho más ventajoso cerrar el año con Au que con fiat.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Dic 2019)

Pues en varias cosas, pero quizás la más sencilla a la vez es de las más eficaces en AT, pues que el 1516/20$ fue soporte y cuando lo perdió paso a ser resistencia de corto plazo, al igual que el 1485$, ósea entre el 1485 y el 1516 no hay nada, es un "vacío de cotización", donde se ha cruzado volunmen de transacciones es en 1485 o en 1516, es donde se han librado batallas, no entre las dos cotas, evidentemente más cosas tengo en cuenta, de mi "propia cosecha".


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Dic 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1484$ intenta taladrar la resistencia de corto plazo que precisamente está ahí, si rompe recorrido hasta 1516/20$, es posible que el efecto "diciembre" una vez más actúe positivamente en el precio.
> La segunda y tercera semana del mes es de demanda fuertisima por parte de las casas de venta y profesionales, es mucho más ventajoso cerrar el año con Au que con fiat.



A alguien ha debido fastidiar que el metal intentara perforar esa resistencia, porque ha recibido un mazazo y lo han desplomado 10USD en minutos...

Como dije hace tiempo, pienso que el precio del metal esta en care & maintenance, mirando ya a fin de ejercicio. No debe cerrar con mayores revaluaciones de las que ya tiene en 2019, para ceñirse a la regla nº1 en este mundo: no llamar la atencion. Que nadie hable de él.

No puede salir en las noticias que el oro se ha revaluado un 20% en 2019. Revaluaciones diarias >2% tampoco se permiten mucho (esa es otra regla, incluso tradeable).


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Dic 2019)

Esta semana he estado en Paris por trabajo y en el hotel puse la TV, cosa que no hacía desde hace años (literalmente). El primer ministro intentaba vender las razones de la reforma de pensiones que su jefe, el ex-Rothschild Macron, intenta imponer a los franceses.

Retuvo mi interés porque en la oficina todos hablaban de ello y porque Paris ha sido un caos esta semana con las huelgas (casi pierdo el vuelo de vuelta), así que quería entender su version. Además, soy medio gabacho por parte paterna, he estudiado en Francia y vivido en Paris.

El formato de la entrevista era 1:1 con preguntas blandurrias del entrevistador, pero de vez en cuando daban voz a alguna persona de la calle que atacaba más directamente.

Están claramente metiéndosela por el culo a los franceses de a pie. Entonces me dije: vale, si estuvieras en el plató y te permitieran una pregunta, ¿cuál sería? Después de darle vueltas pensé:



Sr. Primer Ministro, entiendo que el objeto de la reforma es la insostenibilidad del sistema de pensiones: falta dinero. OK.

Hace unos años, gracias al FOIA, la FED se vio obligada a revelar que en 2008/9 extendió _swap lines_* con el BCE por valor de 10Trillones** USD. Esto se hizo sin dudar, en secreto y sin necesidad de aprobar ninguna ley en el parlamento.

10Trillones dedicados al sistema de pensiones supondría eliminar cualquier problema en el mismo en futuros años/décadas.***

¿Podría usted explicarnos porque no aplicar la misma solución al problema actual?

(y una vez en la arena monetaria, le haria picadillo)





*FED imprime, BCE imprime y se cambian el dinero. Los bancos EUR estaban al borde de la quiebra, no solo el DB, bancos FR como Societe Generale y Credit Agricole estaban realmente jodidos. Y sus deudas en USD, por eso el BCE no podía hacer nada, ya que solo imprime EUR. De ahí los swaps.​​**1Trillon USA = 1Billon España (1Millon de Millones)​​***Para poner la cifra en contexto, a día de hoy la cuantía del Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social español son 2’150 Millones. Es decir, un 0.215% del montante total que el BCE imprimió para recibir los USD del rescate bancario. Máximo histórico del Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social español en 2011-> 66’815 Millones (6,68% del total swapeado...)​


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Dic 2019)

El día que se de el paso a un nuevo sistema monetario el oro tendrá un papel relevante, vamos y tanto, incluso puede ser el actor principal de la película, con lo cual los gobiernos tratarán de monetizar y atraer el oro de los particulares, (véase sistema Turquía, India), que es donde más toneladas de oro hay, y ellos...."Lo saben"... por ejemplo la India será un actor principal, pero no por su BC si no por su pueblo, todo será muy bonito para enbaucarte a que traigas tu oro y lo monetices, cuentas en oro con unos altos rendimientos ( está vez si... intereses positivos y no negativos), todo serán cantos de sirena,.... ante el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar, esto habrá que tenerlo claro, o la virtud de dar lo que nos interese, y no lo que les interese a ellos.
Lo que está claro es que el oro de los particulares y sector privado es fundamental, algunos gobiernos se dan cuenta de ello ahora después de todas las tonterías que han hecho, y claro ahora vendrán las prisas, pero el oro en manos del sector privado lo tiene bastante claro, o hay una legitimidad de propiedad privada, o no hay nada de nada, antes,... " lo fundó y me lo bebo" ...


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El día que se de el paso a un nuevo sistema monetario el oro tendrá un papel relevante, vamos y tanto, incluso puede ser el actor principal de la película, con lo cual los gobiernos tratarán de monetizar y atraer el oro de los particulares, (véase sistema Turquía, India), que es donde más toneladas de oro hay, y ellos...."Lo saben"... por ejemplo la India será un actor principal, pero no por su BC si no por su pueblo, todo será muy bonito para enbaucarte a que traigas tu oro y lo monetices, cuentas en oro con unos altos rendimientos ( está vez si... intereses positivos y no negativos), todo serán cantos de sirena,.... ante el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar, esto habrá que tenerlo claro, o la virtud de dar lo que nos interese, y no lo que les interese a ellos.
> Lo que está claro es que el oro de los particulares y sector privado es fundamental, algunos gobiernos se dan cuenta de ello ahora después de todas las tonterías que han hecho, y claro ahora vendrán las prisas, pero el oro en manos del sector privado lo tiene bastante claro, o hay una legitimidad de propiedad privada, o no hay nada de nada, antes,... " lo fundó y me lo bebo" ...



Las cosas que decíamos hace años y la gente se reía, o simplemente desdeñaba sin prestarnos atencion, están en proceso de materialización. Compras de metal de BC, repatriaciones, declaraciones de ex banqueros centrales sobre la importancia del oro... y sobre todo, lo que nos dice el precio. Que es lo que manda sobre lo demás, a largo plazo. El mercado siempre nos pone a todos en nuestro sitio. Esa rotura de los 1380USD/oz y la formación técnica tan bullish tiene alta probabilidad de que indique una tendencia alcista para años.

Vale que el oro nunca se analizó en ninguna asignatura en mis 5 años en la uni, que cualquier gestor te ponga cara de asco cuando lo mencionas etc... pero eso nunca ha significado que no siguiera siendo la base de todo sistema monetario. La gente que decide sobre los mortales, siempre lo ha considerado así. Y eso es todo lo que importa. Hay que saber interpretarlo y seguir las huellas que dejan.

Estoy de acuerdo en que el oro de particulares es algo con lo que los gobiernos cuentan de alguna u otra forma. Siempre he pensado que las facilidades del gobierno chino con sus ciudadanos para acumular metal (siendo tan controladores y restringiendo libertades en muchos otros ámbitos) en el fondo se basaban en la conviccion de que la gente acudirá a una llamada futura de monetizacion. Hay que entender la mentalidad gregaria china.

Aquí en EU, y especialmente en ES pocos acudirian a una llamda asi; esperaos a una campana de demonización del oro (los clásicos mensajes de dinero ilícito, blanqueo de capitales, dinero corrupto etc...) y posterior persecución al tenedor. Y somos la inmensa minoría, así que les será fácil venderlo al resto de la población que no tiene nada, ni se entera de nada.

No les será fácil de confiscar, no creo que lo intenten, pero probablemente haya un impuesto especial a la plusvalía del orden de 90%. Para dar una lección a los “especuladores” que se aprovechan egoistamente de la caida del fiat, en momentos en los que deberiamos ser todos solidarios. LOL


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2019)

Esos gaps se tienen que cerrar, y dudo mucho que sea via la gente soltando metal. Apuesto a que es el precio el que buscará el fisico.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2019)

Y os dejo con el "american Eagle" que he pedido a los reyes


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Dic 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1484$ intenta taladrar la resistencia de corto plazo que precisamente está ahí, si rompe recorrido hasta 1516/20$, es posible que el efecto "diciembre" una vez más actúe positivamente en el precio.
> La segunda y tercera semana del mes es de demanda fuertisima por parte de las casas de venta y profesionales, es mucho más ventajoso cerrar el año con Au que con fiat.



Termina de clavarlo.,1520 y retrocede algo... 
Para mí la tendencia alcista se inicia de nuevo., y la estacionalidad acompaña, tercera semana de diciembre., sin duda la semana con más demanda del año asiduamente, o de las que más siempre. 
Buenas fiestas para todos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (27 Dic 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Termina de clavarlo.,1520 y retrocede algo...
> Para mí la tendencia alcista se inicia de nuevo., y la estacionalidad acompaña, tercera semana de diciembre., sin duda la semana con más demanda del año asiduamente, o de las que más siempre.
> Buenas fiestas para todos.



Esta reciente subida no está correlacionada con la deuda (TLT, TY etc...), como otras veces. Los bonos se mantienen constantes o suben tímidamente. Así que este último movimiento del metal no es el típico “save haven” move.

¿Strong Hands acumulando antes de 2020? ¿Previo a algún tipo de evento? Porque no veo nada que justifique estas velas en vacaciones.
Me preocupa un poco (bastante) la cantidad de papel que están “aplicando” a estas subidas. Esto no suele acabar bien; por muchas ganas que tengamos de que termine en favor del físico.







El amigo Trump, por un misterioso motivo ha ligado su éxito económico a las ganancias del S&P500, cuando no tenía por qué hacerlo: heredo un S&P muy inflado ya de Obama.

Es tarde ahora para parar.

La correlación inversa oro-S&P500 es quizás la razón de las TO de papel contra el metal: quiere llegar con un S&P bien inflado a las elecciones. Por tanto, supresión del metal is a must.


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Dic 2019)

Sigo dándole vueltas a las recientes subidas y la brutal cantidad de nuevo papel abierto contra ellas.

Yendo mas allá del titular del COT, buceando en el detalle vía el Disaggregated COT, las posiciones de los COMMs son extremas. Especialmente la de los Swap Dealers (azul arriba). Estos hasta ahora, siempre han estado bien posicionados en los grandes puntos de inflexión, tanto alcistas (verde) como bajistas (rojo).

Fijaos que en desplome del verano de 2016 (el metal cayó casi 300USD), SwapD estaban record cortos, 1er círculo rojo. Así que se beneficiaron bien de las bajadas.

En el suelo de finales de 2018, estaban récord largos, circulo verde. Vendiendo cómodamente en la subida posterior.
El COT que analizo es de la semana pasada (posiciones hasta el 17.12). Viendo las posiciones abiertas (ver anterior comentario) la situación ha empeorado considerablemente. 

¿Puede que el COT no sirva ya como herramienta de análisis y estemos en un nuevo paradigma? Va a seguir subiendo el metal y los COMMs van acumular todavía más posiciones cortas y batir todo tipo de récords? ¿¿Esas líneas azul y negra yéndose a -300.000??

¿Y luego qué?

Solo hay dos formas de solucionar esta situación. Y contra mas extrema, mas radical el desenlace.
Hay gente que me dice que en el mercado alcista 1ra década de 2000, los COMMs También estaban cortos contra tendencia y el metal seguía subiendo... (tengo mi propia opinión sobre eso). 

Vamos a ver que tienen preparado en 2020.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Dic 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La correlación inversa oro-S&P500 es quizás la razón de las TO de papel contra el metal: quiere llegar con un S&P bien inflado a las elecciones. Por tanto, supresión del metal is a must.



Parece que la correlación inversa con el S&P se ha roto en las últimas dos semanas, al comienzo del gráfico todavía se aprecia dicha correlación. No parece que esté funcionando la supresión vía papel:


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que la correlación inversa con el S&P se ha roto en las últimas dos semanas, al comienzo del gráfico todavía se aprecia dicha correlación. No parece que esté funcionando la supresión vía papel:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 206641



El metal esta fuerte, los papeleros en el otro lado también: “_providing liquidity_”... como dicen ellos... uno de los grandes eufemismos en este mundo.

Interesante la situación.

Personalmente pienso que el físico está presionando a actuar y “controlar” la subida, no debe haber mucho. Lo que daría por saber el nivel de stock disponible en Londres...

Con disponible me refiero a oro libre para entrega: no oro de ETFs, de bancos centrales, de fondos soberanos varios etc... Aunque ya sabemos que puntualmente también swapean de estos últimos cuando la situación esta jodida, el BoE siendo el facilitator. Al fin y al cabo la mayor parte está depositado en sus bóvedas. Casi todos los paises tienen parte de sus reservas en el BoE precisamente como contribucion a la supresion (incluida DE).


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Dic 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El metal esta fuerte, los papeleros en el otro lado también: “_providing liquidity_”... como dicen ellos... uno de los grandes eufemismos en este mundo.
> 
> Interesante la situación.
> 
> ...



Reino Unido es el principal destino de las exportaciones de oro físico de Suiza:




Parece que se han suavizado desde septiembre pero no dejan de ser más de 150 toneladas en 3 meses aparte de lo que hayan podido importar y refinar desde otros países.

Desde finales del verano parece que casi todos los indicadores económicos emiten señales extrañas, que se rompa la correlación inversa entre el S&P es un indicador más. Veremos en los próximos meses, seguro que siguen apareciendo más...


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Reino Unido es el principal destino de las exportaciones de oro físico de Suiza:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 206668
> 
> ...



Grandes los suizos publicando cosas asi, ventanas para poder ver por lo menos algo en este mundo tan opaco.

Esa grafica muestra el oro refinado llegando a Londres, donde la mayoria de ETFs tienen las storage facilities y la custodia. Y esta correlacionado con subidas del metal: cuando cae, CH manda a Asia. CN siempre compra barato y no estresa el mercado añadiendo su demanda a la occidental. Para no romper el flujo fisico de metal (quieren seguir acumulando).


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Dic 2019)

Desde un punto historico/convencional, la estructura del COT actual es ultra bearish

Ojalá ya no cuante para nada y estemos en un nuevo paradigma, como decia en previos comentarios...


----------



## angel220 (31 Dic 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Desde un punto historico/convencional, la estructura del COT actual es ultra bearish
> 
> Ojalá ya no cuante para nada y estemos en un nuevo paradigma, como decia en previos comentarios...



Otra forma mas de proteger el sp500, de forma artificial. Un saludo y Feliz Año a todos
Pd. Si nada cambia va ser otro día de contención fuerte de precios, como paso hace poco


----------



## Desconocido (2 Ene 2020)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4314628-sentiment-speaks-gold-investors-wrongly-fear-cot


----------



## currigrino (3 Ene 2020)

Oro1.552,05+23,95+1,57%

Datos actuales. La tensión se masca en el ambiente. El petroleo disparado también. Ya veremos si hay escalada bélica...


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ene 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4314628-sentiment-speaks-gold-investors-wrongly-fear-cot



Gracias por traer este articulo; significa que a alguno por lo menos os inquieta el tema como a mi... Y lo barruntáis en la cabeza. Y lo debatimos.

Conozco la narrativa que expone el autor. Seguía de cerca el mercado del metal en los años que cita. A nivel de posiciones abiertas y COT. Así que sé a qué se refiere.

Para los que os interese el tema y queráis ir un paso más allá (y os tiene que interesar mucho ya que voy a referiros a un viejo artículo que es lo que me hizo despertar a mi sobre este tema) leed esto de cabo a rabo.

Para los que no tengáis tiempo, copio-pego dos de los párrafos más interesantes.

_When we come to the gold market however, none of this applies! The simple truth is that which far too many of the gold "experts" are unable or unwilling to comprehend, i.e. the single group of traders who have consistently been on the short side of the gold market for the last four years DO NOT RUN regardless of the price action. No matter what the size of their paper losses they never seem to run. Losses that run into the $billion range seemingly do not matter. That is simply unheard of in the realm of futures trading. The proof of this assertion is contained in the Comex Gold Continuous chart for the last four years._​​_Keep in mind the axiom I have laid down - losers eventually run out of money and are forced to abandon their positions due to insufficient capital to meet margin calls. In the process of so doing, the open interest begins to contract revealing the exit of these losing traders. With that in mind examine the gold chart below and look at each peak in the gold price and then look at the open interest graph directly above the chart. I have drawn a dashed vertical line to facilitate the analysis. Notice that at no time during the last four years have we experienced anything remotely resembling the soybean chart in our previous example. Not once has the gold price moved sharply upward while accompanied by FALLING OPEN INTEREST. Again, to repeat in a slightly different manner - not once in the last four years have those playing the short side of the market been run out of the market while it has powered upward. Without exception, the entire rise in the price of gold has been met by FRESH SELLING._​
Conclusiones:

Los COMMs están por encima de cualquier margin call. Acumulan cortos sin parar, hasta buscar el momento en el que los largos están exhaustos para atacar.

El artículo de Desconocido de seekingalpha y su grafica muestran los niveles de cortos que siguen aumentando, aun con el precio en su contra. No cierran cortos en 2011 con el precio @ 1900: la linea roja de los Producers se mantiene en 200k hasta 2013 (con billones de perdidas latentes que rollean hacia delante...) donde desploman el precio 600USD.

Según algunos, “algún día” los COMMs se verán desbordados ya que no podrán ejecutar un desplome y se verán atrapados en cientos de miles de contratos cortos sin posibilidad de cubrir. Y el GC llegará a 3000USD/oz. Quebrará el COMEX etc...
Yo soy de los que piensa que eso nunca pasará. El precio divergirá entre papel y físico: soy de los que apoya la teoría del 1ro tendiendo a cero. Hay varias clausulas de "fuerza mayor" suficientemente ambiguas en la letra pequeña de los contratos. Tipo los CDS y el comité que declaraba cuando saltaban (el mismo comité de bancos que eran contrapartida y debian pagarlos  )

Por eso siempre fisico, menos para tradearlo puntualmente.

Respecto al corto plazo (que es a lo que íbamos antes de que me enrollara), es simplemente una cuestión de buscar el techo en el que los COMMs (mejor dicho, a los que éstos representan) deciden es ya suficiente como subida. Y el precio caerá. Como cayó en verano 2016 con la gente toda excitada, como cayó en Sept de este año (plata yéndose a los 20USD/oz y machacándola hasta los casi 16...)

Mi opinión (y no vale mas que eso) es que it is never different this time*

Y creedme que me convendría muchísimo más financieramente que fuera diferente.

*Por supuesto, salvando eventos de varios sigmas tipo conflictos bélicos a gran escala, crisis financieras mundiales etc...​


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ene 2020)

Genial el articulo del Pam y Russ Martens, por dos aspectos:

Why Is Wall Street the Only Industry in America With Access to the Fed’s Endless Money Machine?

Al hilo de lo de arriba: los primary dealers son Bullion Banks tambien. Con trillones de la FED obviamente no les importan las margin calls en posiciones perdedoras que a cualquier otro le harian saltar por los aires y tener que cubrirse.
Lanza una pregunta clave, que todos deberiamos hacernos eco: porque dinero gratis para bancos claramente corruptos y criminales (no son definiciones acaloradas sino sentencias de tribunales calificandolos como tal) pero para los demas quiebra, ruina y una vida de rata?


----------



## angel220 (3 Ene 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Genial el articulo del Pam y Russ Martens, por dos aspectos:
> 
> Why Is Wall Street the Only Industry in America With Access to the Fed’s Endless Money Machine?
> 
> ...



Que vergüenza y lo que mas me impacta es lo ultimo, que ninguno lo pone en primera pagina, aunque tampoco me coge de sorpresa


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2020)

Mantener deprimido el precio del oro es de vital importancia para el sistema fiat ya que tiene que ser percibido como menos rentable que el resto de activos que no tienen problema alguno en inflar hasta donde sea posible. Ya dijo Mario Draghi que se comprarían todo tipo de activos excepto oro... Tienen que dirigir el ahorro hacia cualquier activo no monetario para evitar competencia con el fiat que imprimen.

Todos los intentos que a habido y hay para frenar su precio no han impedido que la onza pase de 35$ a más de 1500 dólares. Y las consecuencias de generar burbujas de activos para evitar que el ahorro de dirija al oro son cada vez más inasumibles para la sociedad.

Actualmente es ya descarado que las empresas que fijan el precio hayan sido condenadas por hacerlo y ahí siguen como si no pasase nada


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ene 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Que vergüenza y lo que mas me impacta es lo ultimo, que *ninguno lo pone en primera pagina*, aunque tampoco me coge de sorpresa



Ese es el nivel del periodismo financiero actual.

Y en España concretamente, tampoco se interesan por preguntas como: donde estan (geograficamente) las reservas de oro del Banco de España? En Londres, FRBNY... ? España es de los paises mas opacos sobre ello...

Guillermo Barba obligo al BAnco de MEX a revelarlo reecientemente. Aqui impera mas la info sobre el coste de los tatuajes de Ramos


----------



## Aro (3 Ene 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Gracias por traer este articulo; significa que a alguno por lo menos os inquieta el tema como a mi... Y lo barruntáis en la cabeza. Y lo debatimos.
> 
> Conozco la narrativa que expone el autor. Seguía de cerca el mercado del metal en los años que cita. A nivel de posiciones abiertas y COT. Así que sé a qué se refiere.
> 
> ...



Duda inocente:
¿Por qué dices que financieramente te convendría que el precio del oro se disparara, si el fisico en teoría es para no venderlo nunca? ;D


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Actualmente es ya descarado que las empresas que fijan el precio hayan sido condenadas por hacerlo y ahí siguen como si no pasase nada



Los BBanks son intermediadores. Son los gobiernos, BC y el todopoderoso BIS los que estan detrás. 

Lo que daria por tener una conversacion 1:1 con nuestro Jaime Caruana


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Ene 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Duda inocente:
> ¿Por qué dices que financieramente te convendría que el precio del oro se disparara, si el fisico en teoría es para no venderlo nunca? ;D



Pienso mas en otras generaciones


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ese es el nivel del periodismo financiero actual.
> 
> Y en España concretamente, tampoco se interesan por preguntas como: donde estan (geograficamente) las reservas de oro del Banco de España? En Londres, FRBNY... ? España es de los paises mas opacos sobre ello...
> 
> Guillermo Barba obligo al BAnco de MEX a revelarlo reecientemente. Aqui impera mas la info sobre el coste de los tatuajes de Ramos



Hace meses leí este artículo que trataba el tema, me pareció interesante aunque no lo colgué aquí porque parece que todo lo que sea no hablar del precio puro y duro de los mmpp no interesa.

Subiré alguna cosa más que vaya leyendo de este estilo a ver la aceptación que tiene.

La cámara del Banco de España donde se custodian las reservas nacionales de oro

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Ene 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Gracias por traer este articulo; significa que a alguno por lo menos os inquieta el tema como a mi... Y lo barruntáis en la cabeza. Y lo debatimos.
> 
> Conozco la narrativa que expone el autor. Seguía de cerca el mercado del metal en los años que cita. A nivel de posiciones abiertas y COT. Así que sé a qué se refiere.
> 
> ...



Nunca he seguido el COT, siempre he estado bastante desconectado del mundo "papel" nada más allá de algunas cunas protectoras contra el físico, o porque no, especulativas, siempre desconfíe de los regalos del enemigo, y el que nos regalen esa información tan preciada nunca me cuadro.
Aunque bien es cierto que viniendo del mundo del puro físico que vengo, no profundizará demasiado en ello. 
Lo que sí que es cierto es que la demanda particular está en máximos de las últimas decadas, hablo de físico contante y sonante, a la altura de escenarios puntuales tipo Brexit, crack 87, las punto con, 11S y demás, la gran diferencia, es que en esas situaciones eran días o como mucho un par de semanas puntuales y no meses, y con un aumento exponencial y prácticamente secando el lado de la oferta de los particulares e incluso mutualidades privadas, con lo cual deja como único metal de libre disposición el oro nuevo de mint. 
Evidentemente este también es limitado, osea, nos adentramos en tiempos interesantes!.


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hace meses leí este artículo que trataba el tema, me pareció interesante aunque no lo colgué aquí porque parece que todo lo que sea no hablar del precio puro y duro de los mmpp no interesa.
> 
> Subiré alguna cosa más que vaya leyendo de este estilo a ver la aceptación que tiene.
> 
> ...



A mi si me interesa y a otros creo que tambien.

El articulo que enlazas habla de como se custodian la parte de reservas que estan en España, vale. Pero lo realmente importante es saber del total de reservas declaradas, si todas estan en España o no. Si no es el caso, donde estan y por qué.

Otras preguntas que yo haria: 

Si se han swapeado, prestado o rehipotecado. Fisicamente o mediante certificados. Quien era la contrapartida.
Quien articula esas transaccions (BIS, Londres etc...?). 
Cual fue el proceso decisional seguido por el que Solbes vendio una buena parte de las reservas: las razones


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ene 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Oro1.552,05+23,95+1,57%
> Datos actuales. La tensión se masca en el ambiente. El petroleo disparado también. Ya veremos si hay escalada bélica...



Se masca como un chicle.


 Oro1.580,75+28,35+1,83%


----------



## mk73 (8 Ene 2020)

Acabo de mirar que el oro está ya a 45,99€ el gramo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Acabo de mirar que el oro está ya a 45,99€ el gramo




Anoche llego a subir mas cuando se pensaba que la respuesta americana podria ser inmediata y liarse gorda, luego cuando anunciaron que finalmente trump no iba a hablar empezo la bajada.


----------



## mk73 (9 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Anoche llego a subir mas cuando se pensaba que la respuesta americana podria ser inmediata y liarse gorda, luego cuando anunciaron que finalmente trump no iba a hablar empezo la bajada.



Si, es cierto 
De todos modos yo pienso que el oro va a continuar la tendencia alcista


----------



## racional (10 Ene 2020)

Nuevamente, el oro decepciona. Como lleva haciendo en los últimos años.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ene 2020)

Yo creo que no es el que decepciona.

Los que decepcionan son los que dirigen este tinglado de manipulación.....
Hasta que dejen de poder manipularlo. Entonces cada uno estará en su sitio.

Dicen que cuando el río suena, agua lleva.
Pues yo hace tiempo que veo, siento y escucho un gran temblor.....


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Ene 2020)

Esto es lo que le pasaría al oro y sobre todo la plata, si no hubieran mercados de futuros que los contuvieran. Ademas de que probablemente, la caída de 2008 de este otro metal precioso, Rodio, no se daría en oro/plata, debido a su componente monetario y por ser una función de la deuda (ésta creciendo exponencialmente)

Todo llegará...


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ene 2020)

¿De dónde viene tanto oro africano?


En una refinería situada justamente a la salida del principal aeropuerto de Uganda, los trabajadores introducen barras de oro en bolsas de plástico transparente selladas con una pegatina de la bandera nacional y el rótulo Tesoro de los ugandeses. Este país produce poco oro propio. Alain Goetz, que estableció la refinería, cuenta que al etiquetar material extranjero como ugandés, la empresa no hace más que imitar a otros: los suizos, por ejemplo, no extraen lo que luego se refina en Suiza.

¿De dónde viene tanto oro africano?

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Ene 2020)

Buena entrevista a scott minerd, CIO guggenheim

Lo mejor en el minuto 6.30... (dejando a los entrevistadores mainstream pe-pe-pero... porqué??)


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Ene 2020)

Una reflexión para los que pensáis que MMT no es el siguiente paso en la agenda:

La FED ha comprador el 70% de la deuda emitida por el gobierno USA, en el último Q de 2019. El 70% de los US Treasuries...

Ah, lo dicho arriba no incluye los UST que compra vía operaciones repo a sus amiguitos los bancos (que no sabemos quienes son los beneficiados). Es monetización pura y dura.

Y la FED diciendo que esta orgia papelera no es QE..LOL







Bien, el tecnicismo que separa esto de la barra libre MMT es que la FED tiene que pasar por un “primary dealer” en el Mercado secundario y no comprar directamente al Tesoro US. Es como si el antiguo banco de España, debiera pasar por el BBVA y no directamente comprar bonos y obligaciones al gobierno... ese tecnicismo no engaña el que se esté imprimiendo y financiando déficits a saco.

Y esto no tiene pinta de parar. Alta probabilidad de inflación, en un futuro que no sabría decir cuando exactamente. Pero el momento de prepararse es ahora, creo yo.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (1 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y esto no tiene pinta de parar. Alta probabilidad de inflación, en un futuro que no sabría decir cuando exactamente. Pero el momento de prepararse es ahora, creo yo.



Claro. Yo no tengo ni idea de economía, empiezo diciendo. Solo sé lo que he ido aprendiendo durante los años que hace que invierto en bolsa. Pero desde mi desconocimiento creo que pueden mantener la máquina funcionando indefinidamente a base de impresora. Es decir, no creo que sea fácil que haya un crack sistémico. Otra cosa es que el precio que haya que pagar sea una alta inflación. 

Lo del crack sistémico lo llevo oyendo desde el 2008, y no solo no se ha producido, sino que me recuerda a las predicciones de la teoría económica marxista, que lleva prediciendo el derrumbe del capitalismo desde el siglo XIX...


----------



## Nationwww (1 Feb 2020)

El futuro (casi presente) es una economía capitalista planificada ... el modelo es China.


----------



## bondiappcc (4 Feb 2020)

Hoy, 4 de enero, ha bajado de momento 25 dólares; no está mal.

A ver si baja muchísimo más y se encarrila en los 300 dólares la onza durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## Me_opongo (6 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hoy, 4 de enero, ha bajado de momento 25 dólares; no está mal.
> 
> A ver si baja muchísimo más y se encarrila en los 300 dólares la onza durante bastante tiempo.



¿Has vuelto a beber?. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Feb 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> ¿Has vuelto a beber?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Soñaba despierto


----------



## elaprendizdetrader (6 Feb 2020)

Pues con la actual coyuntura no creo suba demasiado, pero mira hoy todas las bolsas subiendo y el oro también.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Soñaba despierto



Soñabas con que el oro bajaba a 300USD/oz?
Que motiva ese sueño? Explicanos


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Soñabas con que el oro bajaba a 300USD/oz?
> Que motiva ese sueño? Explicanos



A veces siento voces en la cabeza.


----------



## Aro (7 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A veces siento voces en la cabeza.


----------



## Aceituno (7 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Una reflexión para los que pensáis que MMT no es el siguiente paso en la agenda:
> 
> La FED ha comprador el 70% de la deuda emitida por el gobierno USA, en el último Q de 2019. El 70% de los US Treasuries...
> 
> ...



¿Con prepararse te refieres a acumular horros?


----------



## esseri (9 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A veces siento voces en la cabeza.



En ocasiones...veo Maples...


----------



## mk73 (9 Feb 2020)

Yo en ocasiones veo un señor con barba


----------



## Membroza (11 Feb 2020)

Estoy pensando en comprar 2 onzas con BullionVault y dejarlo ahí para largo. Entre comisiones de compra/venta y custodia durante 5 años sale por 248 €. Es bastante; un 8,64% del total, pero si decido comprar más en el futuro, las comisiones van bajando. Y una ventaja de esa empresa es que a la hora de vender tienes liquidez rápidamente y bajo spread, y otra para mí es que no tengo un lugar seguro en la casa para guardarlo.

Además estoy viviendo en Alemania, donde si vendo oro después de un año de su compra, no tengo que pagar impuestos porque se considera una inversión. De lo contrario, si vendiera antes de un año sí tengo que pagar impuestos del 25% por tratarse de especulación.


----------



## Long_Gamma (12 Feb 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> ¿Con prepararse te refieres a acumular horros?



Acumular metal
Y revisar los ratios oro/plata de tu portfolio


----------



## Aceituno (13 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Acumular metal
> Y revisar los ratios oro/plata de tu portfolio



Entonces te había interpretado bien


----------



## Aceituno (14 Feb 2020)

Hace un rato los orros rozando los 47 €/gramo...

Edito: cerrada la cotización superando los 47 euros/gramo...


----------



## mk73 (18 Feb 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Hace un rato los orros rozando los 47 €/gramo...
> 
> Edito: cerrada la cotización superando los 47 euros/gramo...




acabo de ver que ya esta a 47,6 euros el gramo y a 1602 dolares onza, rompiendo esa barrera de los 1600


----------



## Erzam (18 Feb 2020)

Pedazo subida que se está marcando !!

Ha empezado el dia a 1584.80 $


----------



## Abriros (18 Feb 2020)

Esperemos que no baje.
La verdad que no le veo el sentido a los aumentos bursátiles a la vez que estás subidas de metal.
Parece que se acerca algo que no sabemos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Feb 2020)

Estaría bien tener información de los escritos de Another, Friend of Another, y Friend of Friend of Another. AKA as FOFOA.

Se decía que eran insiders. Yo diría que del BIS o del FMI o banco mundial. No?


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

Abriros dijo:


> Esperemos que no baje.
> La verdad que no le veo el sentido a los aumentos bursátiles a la vez que estás subidas de metal.
> Parece que se acerca algo que no sabemos.



Sencillo, una es fuego artificial con dinero creado de la nada buscando huir del infierno sin éxito.
La otra es fuego del bueno, de verdad. Subiendo porque está siendo comprado para huir de la devaluación del dinero fiat.

Lo malo es.. ¿cuánto de ese oro está siendo acaparado con dinero de la nada de trileros?


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Feb 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Estaría bien tener información de los escritos de Another, Friend of Another, y Friend of Friend of Another. AKA as FOFOA.
> 
> Se decía que eran insiders. Yo diría que del BIS o del FMI o banco mundial. No?



Hace tiempo que no publican FOFOA en abierto.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no publican FOFOA en abierto.



Hay un blog en inglés de FOFOA bastante actualizado pero no se si es realmente él o no


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Feb 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hay un blog en inglés de FOFOA bastante actualizado pero no se si es realmente él o no



FOFOA convirtio su interesantisimo blog en suscripcion. Suelo leer lo que postea en abierto, pero es de ciento en viento.

Todo el gold trail de ANOTHER y FOA de usagold lo tengo impreso en papel. Lectura fascinante.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no publican FOFOA en abierto.



Como no podia ser de otra forma PdL fan de FOFOA y ANOTHER
Grande PdL


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Feb 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Estaría bien tener información de los escritos de Another, Friend of Another, y Friend of Friend of Another. AKA as FOFOA.
> 
> Se decía que eran insiders. Yo diría que del BIS o del FMI o banco mundial. No?



Sus inquietantes comentarios sobre la relacion entre oro y petroleo, sus analisis macro-oro + su link monetario, tan avanzados (y estamos hablando de 1999) no podian ser de alguien ajeno a los entresijos del tema. Frases suyas te dejaban pensando e intentando atar cabos dias... FOFOA se ha convertido en el evangelista de ANOTHER 

Unido a su ingles elegante y respetuoso... era un insider sin lugar a dudas. BIS, Rothschild, Lazard... no sé. Nivel institucional seguro.

Definitivamente sabia como funcionaba la mecanica del metal, la que se ve y aquella que nos esconden.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> FOFOA convirtio su interesantisimo blog abierto en suscripcion. Suelo leer lo que postea en abierto, pero es de ciento en viento.
> 
> Todo el gold trail de ANOTHER y FOA de usagold lo tengo impreso en papel. Lectura fascinante.



Leyéndolo me siento transportado, como en un cuento de Tolkien.


----------



## Muttley (19 Feb 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hay un blog en inglés de FOFOA bastante actualizado pero no se si es realmente él o no




Entrevista de 45 páginas a FOFOA el año pasado en "In Gold we trust".
https://ingoldwetrust.report/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/IGWT_2019_SPECIAL_Freegold_EN.pdf

Si tenéis link de otros escritos por favor compartid.
Gracias


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Entrevista de 45 páginas a FOFOA el año pasado en "In Gold we trust".
> https://ingoldwetrust.report/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/IGWT_2019_SPECIAL_Freegold_EN.pdf
> 
> Si tenéis link de otros escritos por favor compartid.
> Gracias



Todos los analistas mas jovenes que publican reports cada cierto tiempo (los interesantes, Stoferle, Mylchreest...) tienen como base a ANOTHER. Y le citan constantemente.

@Muttley, abajo el link de los thoughts de ANOTHER. Suerte tienes si eres la 1ra vez que lo lees... ya me gustaria a mi. Yo los imprimi y me iba por ahi a tomar un caf´y pasaba horas. Luego en casa seguia...

Another (Thoughts!): The Profound Story of Gold and Oil


----------



## XXavier (20 Feb 2020)

No veo alusiones a que China es el primer productor mundial, y que la epidemia de 'coronavirus' está afectando a todo el aparato productivo del país, sea en forma directa o indirecta. Luego, la producción china de oro se reducirá, con ella la oferta mundial, y como la demanda de oro no se verá tan afectada, por no ser de tipo industrial, los precios de ese metal subirán mucho. Dentro de tres-seis meses, profetizo...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No veo alusiones a que China es el primer productor mundial, y que la epidemia de 'coronavirus' está afectando a todo el aparato productivo del país, sea en forma directa o indirecta. Luego, la producción china de oro se reducirá, con ella la oferta mundial, y como la demanda de oro no se verá tan afectada, por no ser de tipo industrial, los precios de ese metal subirán mucho. Dentro de tres-seis meses, profetizo...



China lleva años sin exportar su producción. Y también siendo el mayor importador.

Si han parado sus minas y tienen que importar las más de 400 toneladas que vienen produciendo van a dejar seco el mercado y van a explotar los precios


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China lleva años sin exportar su producción. Y también siendo el mayor importador.
> Si han parado sus minas y tienen que importar las más de 400 toneladas que vienen produciendo van a dejar seco el mercado y van a explorar los precios



Es el mayor importador incluso solo contando las cifras oficiales. Y sabemos que el PBoC (mejor dicho el *SAFE*) no compra via el SGE. Asi que habria que añadir bastante mas a esas cifras.
Compran por otros canales internacionales, con custodia militar, como nos decia ese proveedor logistico hace alguin tiempo.

CN va a seguir extrayendo oro de sus minas, CoronaV o noÇ; forma parte del plan estrategico no tactico. En cualquier caso, si hicieramos el ejercicio imaginario de eliminar 400TO de produccion anual y CN quisiera compensarlo con compras exteriores, no habria mercado. El Stock to Flow de fisico ahora mismo no daria ni para la mitad.

CN tiene planes a L/P, y quiere seguir acumulando barato. Y conservar los maximos USD posibles (que son con los que paga el oro, RMB no quiere nadie).

CN es el manipulador / supresor nº1 del metal. Via LBMA de la que son miembros participes con todos los poderes. Siempre he tenido claro que CN es el enemigo nº1 del inversor largo en metal. No US.

A veces pienso que estas subidas vienen de USA, que han dicho basta a que CN se lleve todo el fisico barato. Apretandoles un poco.


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Feb 2020)

El EUR tiene una pinta horrible.
Si rompe ese soporte nos vamos a 0.80 relativamente rapido.
Es lo que tiene la mierda de projecto europeo, gobernantes marionetas NWO y masa borreguil que traga con todo.

Desde hace años, <10% de mi patrimonio esta en EUR.

Echadle una pensada desde la perspectiva FX, los que meditais si es el momento o no de comprar metal.
Desde la perspectiva macro: quieres formar parte de esta mierda de projecto? Quieres estar en esta moneda cada dia mas debil internacionalmente?
Sed consecuentes.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El el mayor importador incluso solo contando las cifras oficiales. Y sabemos que el PBoC (mejor dicho el *SAFE*) no compra via el SGE. Asi que hay habria que añadir bastante mas a esas cifras.
> Compran por otros canales internacionales, con custodia militar, como nos decia ese proveedor logistico hace alguin tiempo.
> 
> CN va a seguir extrayendo oro de sus minas, CoronaV o noÇ; forma parte del plan estrategico no tactico. En cualquier caso, si hicieramos el ejercicio imaginario de eliminar 400TO de produccion anual y CN quisiera compensarlo con compras exteriores, no habria mercado. El Stock to Flow de fisico ahora mismo no daria ni para la mitad.
> ...



China lleva acumulando mucho tiempo con objetivos estratégicos minando por encima de precios de mercado.

Todos sabemos que diría basta cuando hubiese acumulado lo que estimase conveniente y ha llegado el momento de que "quién tiene el oro marca las reglas"

La estrategia China está clara (cambio de patrón monetario) sus objetivos también (acumular el máximo oro lo más barato posible) y su táctica (el virus en mi opinión)

Coincidimos en lo que ha estrategia, objetivos y táctica se refiere?


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China lleva acumulando mucho tiempo con objetivos estratégicos minando por encima de precios de mercado.
> 
> Todos sabemos que diría basta cuando hubiese acumulado lo que estimase conveniente y ha llegado el momento de que "quién tiene el oro marca las reglas"
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el virus sirve para tapar la podrida situacion economica CN y puede que para una purga de disidentes. El gobierno corrupto CN ha jugado bien sus cartas; buen diseño y buena ejecucion del plan. Erdogan elegió el auto golpe de estado para su purga... cada uno su estilo 

Pienso que CN y los demas acumulan metal por que saben cual es el end game. Pero no creo que éste lo provoquen ellos via cambio de patron monetario consensuado, proactivamente. Seguiran estirando el tema y llegaremos a un escenario monetario y macro caotico. Los que mejor salgan de entre las cenizas seran los que mas metal tengan. China no estaba tan bien posicionada como USA y sus trading partners de las ultimas decadas (FR, DE, IT, NL, CH...) y tenia que acumular a marchas forzadas para que no le pillara el caos sin nada a lo que agarrarse. RU igual.

Al gobierno corrupto CN y sus amigos cuyos hijos estan en Yale y Harvard, esquiando en Aspen y Oeste de Canada les va bien. No veo que quieran cambiar de paradigma si no son obligados por las circunstancias.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo creo que el virus sirve para tapar la podrida situacion economica CN y puede que para una purga de disidentes. El gobierno corrupto CN ha jugado bien sus cartas; buen diseño y buena ejecucion del plan. Erdogan elegió el auto golpe de estado para su purga... cada uno su estilo
> 
> Pienso que CN y los demas acumulan metal por que saben cual es el end game. Pero no creo que éste lo provoquen ellos via cambio de patron monetario consensuado, proactivamente. Seguiran estirando el tema y llegaremos a un escenario monetario y macro caotico. Los que mejor salgan de entre las cenizas seran los que mas metal tengan. China no estaba tan bien posicionada como USA y sus trading partners de las ultimas decadas (FR, DE, IT, NL, CH...) y tenia que acumular a marchas forzadas para que no le pillara el caos sin nada a lo que agarrarse. RU igual.
> 
> Al gobierno corrupto CN y sus amigos cuyos hijos estan en Yale y Harvard, esquiando en Aspen y Oeste de Canada les va bien. No veo que quieran cambiar de paradigma si no son obligados por las circunstancias.



No necesitan parar la producción para hacer purgas internas, basta con acusar de corrupción a quien corresponda:

China castigará con pena de muerte los casos graves de corrupción - RTVE.es

El objetivo es parar la producción, la excusa el "virus"


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No necesitan parar la producción para hacer purgas internas, basta con acusar de corrupción a quien corresponda:
> 
> China castigará con pena de muerte los casos graves de corrupción - RTVE.es
> 
> El objetivo es parar la producción, la excusa el "virus"



No es tan facil. En HK si fuera por ellos, habrian entrado a saco. 
El imperio les tiene ganas, y manejan el contenido y la logistica de cualquier red de informacion (FB, Twitter, CNBC...). Los abusos se filtrarian y la comunidad internacional, totalmente sesgada, se les echaria encima. Erdogan que tampoco es tonto, lo entendió y se monto su excusa.

El CoronaV les da barra libre, en pos de "contener una epidemia". No lo han hecho mal los chiniquis.

La produccion CN es basicamente low cost, salvo algunos componentes especiales en determinados productos. Esto provoca que las grandes corporaciones (como la mia), se planteen otras alternativas de sourcing para ello. No es bueno para CN. La famosa transicion a una economia de demanda interna, no esta preparada para absorver el paron de demanda externa a causa de este lio. Parar la produccion, insisto en que perjudica mas a CN que a US. Trump no va a dejar que ninguna crisis se interponga en su reeleccion. Es un businessman de la costa este, mas listo que lo que la mayoria cree. Sabe perfectamente que quiere decir el "it's the economy, stupid".

Hay otras razones que afloraran en su debido tiempo.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No es tan facil. En HK si fuera por ellos, habrian entrado a saco.
> El imperio les tiene ganas, y manejan el contenido y la logistica de cualquier red de informacion (FB, Twitter, CNBC...). Los abusos se filtrarian y la comunidad internacional, totalmente sesgada, se les echaria encima. Erdogan que tampoco es tonto, lo entendió y se monto su excusa.
> 
> El CoronaV les da barra libre, en pos de "contener una epidemia". No lo han hecho mal los chiniquis.
> ...



Mi opinión, si han tomado la iniciativa con el tema del virus, es porque tienen clara la victoria.

El discurso que se ha construido sobre la debilidad de China y su fragilidad, ha sido recibido por China con los brazos abiertos pues nada mejor que parecer débil antes de lanzarse al ataque.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Feb 2020)

¿En serio no hay nadie que pueda fundir los dos puñeteros hilos que se llaman igual?


----------



## Silver94 (21 Feb 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿En serio no hay nadie que pueda fundir los dos puñeteros hilos que se llaman igual?



Yo creo que la cosa sería que el que tenga la chincheta fuese el que se abra "nuevo". Si ya se han escrito tropecientos mil mensajes y queremos abrir un hilo nuevo para empezarlo de cero, no tiene sentido tener con la chincheta el primero de ellos no?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo creo que la cosa sería que el que tenga la chincheta fuese el que se abra "nuevo". Si ya se han escrito tropecientos mil mensajes y queremos abrir un hilo nuevo para empezarlo de cero, no tiene sentido tener con la chincheta el primero de ellos no?



Cualquier solución me parece buena porque tener dos hilos con lo mismo es un fastidio.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mi opinión, si han tomado la iniciativa con el tema del virus, es porque tienen clara la victoria.
> 
> El discurso que se ha construido sobre la debilidad de China y su fragilidad, ha sido recibido por China con los brazos abiertos pues nada mejor que parecer débil antes de lanzarse al ataque.



Es k la victoria tal vez no sea ganar al Dólar...sino follarse al resto.

Tampoco k el enfrentamiento real sea necesariamente ése...es posible k sólo una limpieza de tablero.

En la mesa de los ciegos...los dos tuertos, son los reyes.

La preponderancia ya no evidentemente económica, sino puramente FÍSICA es inexorable en el globo. Para ké luchar ni derrochar recursos contra éso cuando le puedes meter la(s) cuchara(s) mano a mano con un tajo quirúrjico dejando a ciento y la madre fuera de la fiés ?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Es k la victoria tal vez no sea ganar al Dólar...sino follarse al resto.
> 
> Tampoco k el enfrentamiento real sea necesariamente ése...es posible k sólo una limpieza de tablero.
> 
> ...



Es no es el C_amino_ del buen estratega que esperemos que respeten y no repitan los errores de civilizaciones decadentes...

Descargar El Arte de la Guerra gratis en formato PDF y EPUB

Se lee en un rato y merece la pena como forma de analizar cualquier conflicto. Leerlo en lengua original debe ser una pasada porque hay cierta ambigüedad en muchos términos que supongo que se enterarán sólo los chinos del significado más profundo.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es no es el C_amino_ del buen estratega que esperemos que respeten y no repitan los errores de civilizaciones decadentes...
> 
> Descargar El Arte de la Guerra gratis en formato PDF y EPUB
> 
> Se lee en un rato y merece la pena como forma de analizar cualquier conflicto. Leerlo en lengua original debe ser una pasada porque hay cierta ambigüedad en muchos términos que supongo que se enterarán sólo los chinos del significado más profundo.



OK, Mea culpa...

Es k servidor no es extratega...sino extrageta ( & vidapadrixta ortodoxo de severa contemplaÇao , vive diox ).

Limitaciones de la carne humana k uno arrastra con resignaÇao por este valle de lágrimas.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

p.d. editado, k iba para el otro hilo y no quiero magrear la línea general de éste, sorry.


----------



## Aro (21 Feb 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿En serio no hay nadie que pueda fundir los dos puñeteros hilos que se llaman igual?



Si este hilo funciona bien, ¿por qué andar abriendo otros? Afán de protagonismo?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> OK, Mea culpa...
> 
> Es k servidor no es extratega...sino extrageta ( & vidapadrixta ortodoxo de severa contemplaÇao , vive diox ).
> 
> Limitaciones de la carne humana k uno arrastra con resignaÇao por este valle de lágrimas.



Por mi parte dejo también el tema del virus de Sun Tzu en los hilos del oro, sigo en este hilo que iré actualizando si despierta interes:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## hornblower (21 Feb 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿En serio no hay nadie que pueda fundir los dos puñeteros hilos que se llaman igual?



y que nadie se crea dueño del hilo


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

hornblower dijo:


> y que nadie se crea dueño del hilo



Lo suyo es seguir aquí, con lo que cuesta conseguir una chincheta de Calopez...

Dejo un par de chistes (propaganda de guerra) de la lucha del oro (véase el color del escudo y de la vacuna) contra el "virus" (el dólar) que infecta la economía mundial:







Humor amarillo 

Buscan provocar un gold run entre las élites del dólar que entienden perfectamente el mensaje que están lanzando. Propaganda de guerra para desmoralizar al enemigo y que deserte


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Feb 2020)

el oro va "parriba". no diremos que nunca baja, pero con el dolar caro y el oro a este nivel como estornude la bolsa USA y la FED tenga que recuperar el programa Quantitativa Easing igual sube un poco mas. 

ahora bien, yo creo que la plata tiene mas margen de subida


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Parece que hay tensión en el mercado de plata... Separandose el físico del papel? Supongo que el del oro estará igual.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> el oro va "parriba". no diremos que nunca baja, pero con el dolar caro y el oro a este nivel como estornude la bolsa USA y la FED tenga que recuperar el programa Quantitativa Easing igual sube un poco mas.
> 
> ahora bien, yo creo que la plata tiene mas margen de subida



Si, el margen de subida de la plata es superior al oro, aunque el tener solo plata produciría una volatilidad extrema en nuestro patrimonio, se necesita oro para darle estabilidad, serenidad y sobre todo alta liquidez.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2020)

hornblower dijo:


> y que nadie se crea dueño del hilo



Por supuesto, siempre creí que el dueño del hilo es todos y cada uno de los partícipes, no tengo nada contra el otro hilo desde luego ni contra nadie de él, me fui de el porque las formas del enfermo del creador son dignas de un estudio profundo, incluso hasta el nivel de dejar aparcado la vacuna del corona virus y centrarse en lo suyo.... lo veo mucho más peligroso que el coronavirus.
Por mi parte celebro que Spield y LG así como todos aquellos metaleros que deseen se pasen a este hilo, que encima siempre estará en el principal por que tiene una chincheta, osea el Oscar a los hilos de burbuja, premio que se ve que por muchos años que fue nominado el otro hilo, no pudo llegar a ello, cosa que le escocía bastante por las formas que tenía de dirigirse al administrador del foro.


----------



## Just (22 Feb 2020)

Pillo asiento en el hilo de la chincheta! Un placer venir aquí.


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, el margen de subida de la plata es superior al oro, aunque el tener solo plata produciría una volatilidad extrema en nuestro patrimonio, se necesita oro para darle estabilidad, serenidad y sobre todo alta liquidez.



No solo la plata, las principales mineras plata tambien ralentizadas en este tiron alcista...
Para mi debido a:

La Plata es mas industrial que monetaria
No es considerada tan valor refugio como el oro, precisamente por lo de arriba
Suele estar ligada al ciclo macro: las recesiones o deflaciones no le gustan nada
Un mercado pequeño, sobre 50Billones. Es facil de manipular para un banco, al que la FED proporciona multiplos de eso en un mes
Alta correlacion con el cobre: y éste languidece a causa de China
Dicho esto, estoy largo. Tengo unos calls 2021 y 2022 que he pagado caros pero que no vendo ni loco hasta vencimiento.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No solo la plata, las principales mineras plata tambien ralentizadas en este tiron alcista...
> Para mi debido a:
> 
> La Plata es mas industrial que monetaria
> ...



Yo también he incorporado onzas de plata hace muy poquito e incorporaré en breve más, krugers y Eagles US,


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Feb 2020)

Como decia, record de todo. Y los datos solo incluyen posiciones abiertas hasta el martes pasado, la situacion ahora mismo mucho mas extrema todavia.

Rien ne va plus:

O se provoca un desplome de minimo un par de cientos de USD para que los BBanks cubran sus cortos (con perdidas latentes en estos momentos de varios billones de USD)
O estamos en la puertas del end game de Spielzeug
Habia teorias que decian que los BBanks en la recta final serian nuestros aliados, ellos largos tambien con la subida final del metal. provechandose de la coyuntura como aves de rapiña que son.
De momento, nada de eso. Estan agresiva y masivamente cortos contra estas subidas.







El CoronaV es un fraude, articulado via los tests (leed a PutinRel para mas info). Lo que quiere decir que se puede controlar en cualquier momento. Obviamente, no diciendo que es un fraude, sino anunciando "una vacuna" y acabando con la histeria por decreto. Igual que como empezó.
Yo, poniendome en la mente sociopata de la elite, eligiria un timing adecuado para las elecciones USA de Nov. Unos meses antes.

Esto no seria nada bueno para el metal. Y el grafico de arriba nos hubiera advertido, como lo ha hecho siempre.
Pero solo es una teoria.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Esto no seria nada bueno para el metal. Y el grafico de arriba nos hubiera advertido, como lo ha hecho siempre.
> Pero solo es una teoria.



A mí me escama un poco tanta noticia incitando a la compra de oro. Por un lado pareciera como una fase de empapelamiento que precediera a un techo en el metal. Sin embargo, son evidentes las compras de oro en los últimos tiempos por parte de países "no alineados" con EEUU, la repatriación de reservas de oro de países europeos, y la compra de oro físico por parte de grandes fortunas. Oro físico y no ETF, para evitar el riesgo de contraparte, según José Luis Cava.


----------



## Long_Gamma (22 Feb 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mí me escama un poco tanta noticia incitando a la compra de oro. Por un lado pareciera como una fase de empapelamiento que precediera a un techo en el metal. Sin embargo, son evidentes las compras de oro en los últimos tiempos por parte de países "no alineados" con EEUU, la repatriación de reservas de oro de países europeos, y la compra de oro físico por parte de grandes fortunas. Oro físico y no ETF, para evitar el riesgo de contraparte, según José Luis Cava.



La tendencia a largo es claramente alcista. Estamos en un bull market que empezó finales de 2015.
Y si no es por el COT, todo seria vino y rosas. Pero me gusta analizar el metal desde todos los angulos y compartir que hay ahora mismo una situacion en el mercado de futuros que tiene que resolverse.

Via desplome y cubriendo cortos
Cubirendo cortos con el precio subiendo, acelerando mas la subida (aka Tesla recientemente, destrozando todas las posiciones cortas acumuladas)
Quiebra de algun BBank y rescate correspondiente
JPM y quizas HSBC USA puede que tengan el equivalente corto COMEX de arriba en largos LMBA o fisico etc... Pero no todos los BBanks estan asi: los pequeños estan sufriendo. Puede que sus trades no sean un spread.

No todos prestan atencion al anaisis del COT (PdL por ejemplo): y quizas tengan razon. Probablemente ya no sea relevante.
A mi me gusta incluirlo en el mix de las variables antes de la toma de decisiones.
Si el COT tuviera la estructura de Oct 2018 (ver arriba) en las mismas condiciones macro, virus, monetarias etc... que ahora, yo estarí all in. Pidiendo dinero prestado a mi perro y al vecino inglés con el que no me hablo.


----------



## Aro (22 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si el COT tuviera la estructura de Oct 2018 (ver arriba) en las mismas condiciones macro, virus, monetarias etc... que ahora, yo estarí all in. Pidiendo dinero prestado a mi perro y al vecino inglés con el que no me hablo.



Sin cortos abiertos? Con la posibilidad de que los Comercials se pongan largos?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La tendencia a largo es claramente alcista. Estamos en un bull market que empezó finales de 2015.



En Wall Street el bull market empezó ya en marzo de 2009. Joder, es que once años de bull market son muchos años de bull market. Y por supuesto que en tanto tiempo se pueden contar ya cinco ondas de Elliot, pero aunque por Elliot no se opera, como todos sabemos, a mí me es difícil pensar que esto pueda durar mucho más. Es año de elecciones en EEUU. Mi instinto me dice que esto no puede durar más allá de fin de este año. Y si ni siquiera la FED puede sostener el mercado más allá del tradicional "sell in may and go away", entonces creo que el bear market puede ser importante.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En Wall Street el bull market empezó ya en marzo de 2009. Joder, es que once años de bull market son muchos años de bull market. Y por supuesto que en tanto tiempo se pueden contar ya cinco ondas de Elliot, pero aunque por Elliot no se opera, como todos sabemos, a mí me es difícil pensar que esto pueda durar mucho más. Es año de elecciones en EEUU. Mi instinto me dice que esto no puede durar más allá de fin de este año. Y si ni siquiera la FED puede sostener el mercado más allá del tradicional "sell in may and go away", entonces creo que el bear market puede ser importante.



Creo que no estáis hablando del mismo mercado. 
LG se refiere cuando dice que a largo el mercado es alcista al Au/Ag, y tu creo intuyo que te refieres ala Renta Variable US.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Creo que no estáis hablando del mismo mercado.
> LG se refiere cuando dice que a largo el mercado es alcista al Au/Ag, y tu creo intuyo que te refieres ala Renta Variable US.



Sí, sí, le he entendido. Yo estaba estableciendo la comparación.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Feb 2020)

O más que la comparación, pretendía decir que si entramos en un mercado bajista para la bolsa, el flujo del dinero tendrá que ir a algún lado, y entre los lados posibles está el oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Sí, sí, le he entendido. Yo estaba estableciendo la comparación.




Ah ahhh perdona!.... Si, claro, si entramos en un mercado bajista de renta variable( que está al caer) seguro entra mucho dinero en los metales.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

3500-tonne gold mine estimated at Rs 12 lakh crore found in UP, five times bigger than India's reserve

Esto puede ayudar mucho a que la India se una al esquema ruso y chino donde el banco central compra la producción nacional de oro para a su vendersela a los bancos para recapitalizar los con oro. Sobretodo viendo que los intentos para que la población introduzca el oro que atesora en el sistema financiero no están teniendo apenas éxito.

India, pese a la inmensa demanda interna apenas produce oro en su territorio. Unas reservas por explotar de 3500 toneladas es un gran descubrimiento...


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Economic fight against epidemic must be won - Chinadaily.com.cn

El artículo que acompaña la viñeta dice que la guerra contra el virus verde está ganada y propone un seguro para empresas y que puedan mantener la cadena de pagos mientras se acaba con la "epidemia del dólar".

Las empresas presionaran a sus gobiernos para que su unan al nuevo sistema monetario, o si no, tendrán que comprar un seguro "amarillo"


----------



## The Unabomber (22 Feb 2020)

Esta semana que entra creo que tocaremos los 1670-1680, es posible que tras eso veamos un pullback, pero en el largo plazo la tendencia está de nuestro lado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2020)

Como veis una posible hiperinflaccion ??

Siempre tengo la cabeza hecha polvo haciendo planes pero ahora mas que nunca............

Por un lado pensaba vender oro para pagar unas deudas que tengo y quedarme limpio............

Por otro lado pienso en conservar el oro como me indicaban algunos foreros y pagar esas deudas mas adelante.

Pero ademas por otro lado tenia parado un proyecto que tenia conjunto a mis padres, estos murieron este año pasado y todo se paralizo, era irnos a una casa en pueblo cercano, estabamos artos de piso, solo la posibilidad de salirte al jardin y tirarte las tardes tomando el sol es cojonudo........

Ahora mismo lo tenia todo parado y por un lado me acojonaba meterme en la casa que todo cambie y no poder pagarla........... pero hoy hablando con un forero me comenta el tema de la hiperinflaccion a la Alemana, en este caso las deudas quedarian pagadas con un billete.........

Supongo que nadie sabe que va a pasar.........


----------



## Martes i13 (23 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como veis una posible hiperinflaccion ??
> 
> Siempre tengo la cabeza hecha polvo haciendo planes pero ahora mas que nunca............
> 
> ...



Para saber lo que va pasar, lo ideal seria tener una bolita de cristal......
Cada vez hay más rumores sobre el reseteo del sistema monetario inte
rnacional, y de que el sistema mundial esta técnicamente quebrado por el abuso de una deuda publica impagable que sigue creciendo, por el abuso de la impresión de billetes sin respaldo ni garantías de nada, tampoco hemos aprendido nada de la crisis anterior seguimos despilfarrando y ¿viviendo la vida?...., y ademas vivimos en un sistema que penaliza al que trabaja y ahorra y que premia al que no quiere ni trabajar ni ahorrar, cuanto durara esta birria de sistema? 

La lógica y el sentido común indica que el mundo económico que conocemos en cualquier momento puede estallar...... Según esto parece ser que tener metales preciosos (Físico, no en papel...) pueden ser un excelente seguro de futuro, desde mi ignorancia creo que ahora no se debe de vender, al contrario creo sería mejor comprar antes de que se disparen más todavía........ pero como he dicho lo ideal sería ser adivinos, otra posibilidad creo que muy improbable es que todo se vuelva a tranquilizar y la cotización de los metales baje.....?

Un saludo y suerte!!!!


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Posiciones abiertas SI ahora mismo: lo equivalente al 139% de la produccion global anual... (han aumentado 9% solo esta semana).

No parecen precuparles los precios al alza, de momento. Ahora bien, si sigue empujando hasta los 21USD/oz bien podriamos vez subidas diarias de 1USD como en 2011. La gasolina de cortos para un short covering es brutal.

No estamos ahi todavia.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Quién trate de ocultar la epidemia del billete verde... 

Those trying to hide infection must be punished - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2020)

Iran announces suspension of all sports events for 10 days - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 238201
> 
> 
> Quién trate de ocultar la epidemia del billete verde...
> ...



A Chinese film director and his entire family have died from the novel coronavirus in Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.

"El virus" se ha cargado a este director de cine y a su familia... Debia de hacer muchos docus criticos con el CCP...

Siguendo la teoria mierdatests de @Vilux: ok para etiquetar a la gente que tiene una simple gripe con el COVID, pero limpiarse a la familia entera requiere una determinacion especial


----------



## Vilux (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Siguendo la teoria mierdatests de @Vilux: ok para etiquetar a la gente que tiene una simple gripe con el COVID, pero limpiarse a la familia entera requiere una determinacion especial



Cosas que pasan cuando tratas "preventivamente" con antivirales del SIDA a todos los miembros de la familia, por si estaban infectados.

Se está usando KALETRA com tratamiento, una bestialidad.

De todos modos habr;ia que er qué tipo de películas hacía este director, si eran críticas con el establishment. Podría ser una purga.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Sigo mirando los datos de credito CN, desde la optica de la teoria Spielzeuguiana:
El credito que han creado desde 2016 es simplemente monstruoso. Especialmente el no-institucional (es decir, fuera de las instituciones bancarias normalizadas... deuda privada).

Practicamente toda actividad CN esta basada en esta deuda de dudosa solvencia. Es un dominó que no se parará aqui sino que impactará el credito bancario y sistema financiero.

Espero que los CN sepan lo que hacen con este virus que han soltado, porque economicamente les puede explotar en la cara. Su situacion es fragil, mas que USA y por supuesto RU, que estaran comiendo palomitas. Insisto en que llevan sosteniendo su situacion precaria via deuda desde hace años.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> A Chinese film director and his entire family have died from the novel coronavirus in Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.
> 
> "El virus" se ha cargado a este director de cine y a su familia... Debia de hacer muchos docus criticos con el CCP...
> 
> Siguendo la teoria mierdatests de @Vilux: ok para etiquetar a la gente que tiene una simple gripe con el COVID, pero limpiarse a la familia entera requiere una determinacion especial



No son incompatibles ni excluyentes ambas cosas, el escenario "virus" sirve para todo. Pero también puede haberse muerto de cualquier otra cosa y dar positivo en el mierda test. En cualquier caso esas muertes se convierten en el decorado sean por el motivo que hayan sido igualmente justifican las medidas tomadas y las consecuencias que puedan tener en la economía mundial.

Lo que está claro es que el premio es el cambio del sistema monetario y que la guerra se está librando en éste momento (los carteles que salen en la prensa China, con el simbolismo que quien sabe de qué va el juego entiende por el contexto, son advertencias, propaganda de guerra para desmoralizar al enemigo en la guerra del oro contra el "virus verde" que infecta el sistema monetario).

Lo estoy explicando con más detalle en este hilo:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Cosas que pasan cuando tratas "preventivamente" con antivirales del SIDA a todos los miembros de la familia, por si estaban infectados.
> 
> Se está usando KALETRA com tratamiento, una bestialidad.
> 
> De todos modos habr;ia que er qué tipo de películas hacía este director, si eran críticas con el establishment. Podría ser una purga.



Chang’s death was not the first in his family—the Chinese media reported that Chang’s father and mother were infected and died one after the other. *Chang and his sister, who looked after their parents at home, were both infected with the virus as a result*. His sister died just hours later. Chang’s wife is also infected, still alive, and is still battling the virus in an intensive care unit. 

No consta que les dieran veneno AZTiano (quizas si).
Lo venden como una infeccion colateral cuando cuidaban de sus padres ya infectados.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No son incompatibles ni excluyentes ambas cosas, el escenario "virus" sirve para todo. Pero también *puede haberse muerto de cualquier otra cosa y dar positivo en el mierda test*.



En un tan breve espacio temporal es poco probable. Menos probable que mueran todos los miembros de *la misma* familia (de lo que sea).

Agrupar gente de la calle que muere de neumonia y etiquetarla COVID, OK. Se peude hacer en cualquier sitio ya que siempre hay candidatos.
Pero en la misma familia, en unas pocas semanas todos muertos nos altera la narrativa.

Pena no saber mas para ver que les han hecho.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En un tan breve espacio temporal es poco probable. Menos probable que mueran todos los miembros de *la misma* familia (de lo que sea).
> 
> Agrupar gente de la calle que muere de neumonia y etiquetarla COVID, OK. Se peude hacer en cualquier sitio ya que siempre hay candidatos.
> Pero en la misma familia, en unas pocas semanas todos muertos nos altera la narrativa.
> ...



No estsmos en posición de poder saber queue parte es real y que parte decorado, por no saber, no sabes si esa familia está muerta o no. Y da lo mismo porque independientemente de lo que haya ocurrido son "decorado" que no cambia la realidad principal (China está parada) ni sus consecuencias (el efecto económico del parón)

Todo lo relacionado con el virus, datos de contagio, muertes concretas, por inverificables, forman parte del decorado. Es el ruido que impide ver a la población de donde viene realmente el ataque. Pero a los gobiernos no y saben perfectamente cual es el juego porque reciben mensajes claros a través de la prensa China (además de conocer el proyecto monetario que hay detrás del proyecto chino de la nueva ruta de la seda)

Los datos económicos del gobierno chino, por inverificables son igualmente decorado. El decorado de la obra que se representa basada en divisas irredimibles, esos datos macroeconómicos de todos los países van a ser irrelevantes en cuanto cambie el sistema monetario.

En el siguiente acto habrá que ver quién tiene el oro que dice tener y ver cómo queda el nuevo sistema de fuerzas tras la transferencia de riqueza que se va a producir.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Sigo mirando los datos de credito CN, desde la optica de la teoria Spielzeuguiana:
> El credito que han creado desde 2016 es simplemente monstruoso. Especialmente el no-institucional (es decir, fuera de las instituciones bancarias normalizadas... deuda privada).
> 
> Practicamente toda actividad CN esta basada en esta deuda de dudosa solvencia. Es un dominó que no se parará aqui sino que impactará el credito bancario y sistema financiero.
> ...



China no ha iniciado esto sin saber que va a ganar seguro la guerra.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No estsmos en posición de poder saber queue parte es real y que parte decorado, por no saber, no sabes si esa familia está muerta o no. Y da lo mismo porque independientemente de lo que haya ocurrido son "decorado" que no cambia la realidad principal (China está parada) ni sus consecuencias (el efecto económico del parón)
> 
> Todo lo relacionado con el virus, datos de contagio, muertes concretas, por inverificables, forman parte del decorado. Es el ruido que impide ver a la población de donde viene realmente el ataque. Pero a los gobiernos no y saben perfectamente cual es el juego porque reciben mensajes claros a través de la prensa China (además de conocer el proyecto monetario que hay detrás del proyecto chino de la nueva ruta de la seda)
> 
> ...



Problemas que tengo con tu teoría:

En estos momentos, CN es a la que más conviene un sistema fiduciario de reserva fraccionada sin límite en la creación de crédito. Vive de apilar deuda desde hace años, a mucho mayor ritmo que otras potencias. No exageramos si decimos que su crecimiento se basa en deudas (impagables). Y denominadas en RMB, no en USD (moneda nº1 en el mundo bajo cualquier métrica: transacciones, reservas de países etc...). Mucho mas aceptada globalmente. Y con un mercado de deuda operativo, amplio y profundo como los USTreasuries. Una moneda es su deuda. Esto es un hecho. Incontestable.
Entonces, el que hayan lanzado esta ofensiva implica que:
Han acumulado más de aquello (oro) que reemplazaría la base del actual sistema monetario. Siguiendo su plan estratégico.
Su Sistema económico y financiero no puede más.

Yo me inclino claramente por lo segundo. Son las circunstancias las que les fuerzan a articular la “estrategia”. Cuando los acontecimientos te obligan a actuar, disminuyen tus opciones de éxito.
Razones por las que el punto 1. (seguir un plan, ellos marcando el ritmo y el timing) *no* es mi 1ra elección:

No tengo claro que CN tenga más oro físico que occidente. Las 8k+TO de US están ahí (podemos abrir este debate, pero pienso nos desviaría del principal, por su profundidad). + 12k TO de EU.
“Bajarte” de un Sistema avanzado de creación de deuda como único motor económico, no es fácil. Y menos cambiar a uno mucho más restrictivo basado de alguna forma o anclado en algún % en oro. Churchill (excelente primer ministro, pero horrible chancellor of exchequer cuando tomo la decisión) post WW1, lo entendió a las malas con la terrible deflación y depresión en la que hundió UK. Volviendo al patrón oro con una conversion deflacionaria, después de la barra libre de imprimir papel en la Guerra. Para que eso no ocurriera hoy, con lo que CN ha impreso, debería de fijar un precio del metal de varios múltiplos lo que cotiza hoy.
Esto no lo puedes hacer solo, y menos, si el otro bloque en su conjunto tiene más metal que tú.
Tendrías que articular, desde el PBC algo así como:
Fijo el precio en 30´000USD/oz por decreto
Y la forma de *mantenerlo* es: soy comprador en 29´995 y vendedor en 30’005. Su trading desk ofreciendo bid/ask en todo momento y *garantizando* fisico.
US y sus marionetas EU (éstas con 12k TO oro en su conjunto, no lo olvidemos) pueden torpedear esto sin problema.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> China no ha iniciado esto sin saber que va a ganar seguro la guerra.



China ha iniciado esto por deseperacion. Hundida en sus circunstancias.
Es un todo o nada que veremos como se resuelve.

Su economia Potemkin haciendo aguas
Habiendo probado una revolucion de colores en su puerta, en HK, que todavia le hace daño. Sin poder atajarla como quisiera.
Y otro angulo que no se debate mucho: como estan las relaciones CN-RU? El etratega Putin no parece muy solidario con CN, la geopolitica es complicada y las alianzas no son perennes. Si RU vela por sus intereses y ofrece solo tibias muestras de apoyo a CN (tomado un backseat en todo esto), China estaria contra la pared
Desesperada, lanzando cualquier "estrategia" para salvarse


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Problemas que tengo con tu teoría:
> 
> En estos momentos, CN es a la que más conviene un sistema fiduciario de reserva fraccionada sin límite en la creación de crédito. Vive de apilar deuda desde hace años, a mucho mayor ritmo que otras potencias. No exageramos si decimos que su crecimiento se basa en deudas (impagables). Y denominadas en RMB, no en USD (moneda nº1 en el mundo bajo cualquier métrica: transacciones, reservas de países etc...). Mucho mas aceptada globalmente. Y con un mercado de deuda operativo, amplio y profundo como los USTreasuries. Una moneda es su deuda. Esto es un hecho. Incontestable.
> Entonces, el que hayan lanzado esta ofensiva implica que:
> ...



Russia supports China's fight against outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

Léelo en clave monetaria y verás que mensaje lanza y quién lleva la iniciativa en la guerra contra la epidemia verde que infecta la economía.

No podemos saber con seguridad si el ataque ha sido obligado por otros factores o si han esperado el momento. La cierto es que el ataque ha descolocado a EEUU al haber cambiado el escenario donde toca combatir.

Mi opinión, China ancló su moneda al dólar en los 90 y empezó desde entonces a acumular oro. Si el objetivo es cambiar al oro el yuan es la táctica para conseguirlo (produciendo por encima de precio entre otras cosas). El yuan se va a sacrificar junto el resto de monedas fiduciarias y con el todas las estadísticas basadas en el sistema monetario fiat ya que, con el cambio al oro, imperan otras reglas


----------



## Vilux (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No consta que les dieran veneno AZTiano (quizas si).
> Lo venden como una infeccion colateral cuando cuidaban de sus padres ya infectados.



Les dan antirretrovirales del SIDA:

Coronavirus Treatment- HIV Protease Inhibitors​​*China repurposes AbbVie HIV drug as Big Pharma rallies to combat deadly coronavirus*​​U.S. Drugmakers Ship Therapies to China, Seeking to Treat Coronavirus​​There aren't any drugs or vaccines approved specifically for the new virus. No antiviral treatment has proven effective against coronaviruses. But one hospital in Wuhan has started a clinical trial using a combination of two drugs that had been tested on MERS patients in Saudi Arabia. The therapy, sold under the brand name Kaletra in the U.S., is *normally used to treat HIV patients* and belongs to a class of drugs known as *protease inhibitors, which block a key enzyme that helps viruses replicate.* Re-searchers are also investigating other antivirals. In addition, a few vaccine makers are developing products targeting the virus.​
Entre los mierdatests y los medicamentos más tóxicos que existen se están poniendo las botas eutanasiando a los disidentes sin que nadie pueda decir nada.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Russia supports China's fight against outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Léelo en clave monetaria y verás que mensaje lanza y quién lleva la iniciativa en la espidemia.



Lo he leido: tiene el clasico corte de departamento de PR.
Otra cosa es qué pasa entre bambalinas


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Les dan antirretrovirales del SIDA:
> 
> Coronavirus Treatment- HIV Protease Inhibitors​​*China repurposes AbbVie HIV drug as Big Pharma rallies to combat deadly coronavirus*​​U.S. Drugmakers Ship Therapies to China, Seeking to Treat Coronavirus​​There aren't any drugs or vaccines approved specifically for the new virus. No antiviral treatment has proven effective against coronaviruses. But one hospital in Wuhan has started a clinical trial using a combination of two drugs that had been tested on MERS patients in Saudi Arabia. The therapy, sold under the brand name Kaletra in the U.S., is *normally used to treat HIV patients* and belongs to a class of drugs known as *protease inhibitors, which block a key enzyme that helps viruses replicate.* Re-searchers are also investigating other antivirals. In addition, a few vaccine makers are developing products targeting the virus.​
> Entre los mierdatests y los medicamentos más tóxicos que existen se están poniendo las botas eutanasiando a los disidentes sin que nadie pueda decir nada.



Esa teoria me encaja, la de la purga de disdentes. Ademas, te lei que Wuhan parece ser el foco principal de disidencia.
China esta cortando esto de raiz, sin contemplaciones. Su situacion limite actual no podria superare que la disidencia se propagara.

Tengo mas problemas con el cambio de paradigma monetario. En cualquier caso, brillante @Spielzeug por agitar mentes via la forma argumentada que acostumbra.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mi opinión, China ancló su moneda al dólar en los 90 y empezó desde entonces a acumular oro. Si el objetivo es cambiar al oro el yuan es la táctica para conseguirlo (produciendo por encima de precio entre otras cosas). El yuan se va a sacrificar junto el resto de monedas fiduciarias y con el todas las estadísticas basadas en el sistema monetario fiat ya que, *con el cambio al oro, imperan otras reglas*



Dudo mucho (mi deseo es otro) que volvamos a un patron oro clasico. Y no hablo del porcentaje de convertibilidad (50% ó 10%...), sino de la convertibilidad en sí. No me cabe duda que el metal sera protagonista de lo que viene (provocado por el caos, no por la estrategia de ningun pais) y una referencia de valor. Y quizas el IMF vuelva a incluir el metal como referencia en su balance.

Pero el individuo de a pié, no podrá ir a una ventanilla de un banco y "convertir" papel por metal en una proporcion garantizada y en cualquier momento.

El sistema financiero actual es un monstruo, un juggernaut apalancado, que nunca ha tenido tanto protagonismo ni tanto % del PIB mundial como ahora.

Deshacer eso y volver a una pseudo-disciplina monetaria impuesta por el metal, necesitaria, no consenso sino un caos total incinerador previo.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Les dan antirretrovirales del SIDA:
> 
> Coronavirus Treatment- HIV Protease Inhibitors​​*China repurposes AbbVie HIV drug as Big Pharma rallies to combat deadly coronavirus*​​U.S. Drugmakers Ship Therapies to China, Seeking to Treat Coronavirus​​There aren't any drugs or vaccines approved specifically for the new virus. No antiviral treatment has proven effective against coronaviruses. But one hospital in Wuhan has started a clinical trial using a combination of two drugs that had been tested on MERS patients in Saudi Arabia. The therapy, sold under the brand name Kaletra in the U.S., is *normally used to treat HIV patients* and belongs to a class of drugs known as *protease inhibitors, which block a key enzyme that helps viruses replicate.* Re-searchers are also investigating other antivirals. In addition, a few vaccine makers are developing products targeting the virus.​
> Entre los mierdatests y los medicamentos más tóxicos que existen se están poniendo las botas eutanasiando a los disidentes sin que nadie pueda decir nada.



Matan varios pájaros de un tiro, se quitan elementos molestos o potencialmente molestos aprovechando el teatro del "virus" y, lo principal, tienen escusa para paralizar su producción y consumo al mínimo para forzar un cambio monetario al romper así la cadena de producción y de pagos.

El mensaje que lanzan desde sus medios, el simbolismo del oro vs. "el virus verde" en sus viñetas oficiales es perfectamente descodificado por el resto de gobiernos que están al tanto de la guerra monetaria que hay entre bambalinas. La masa no descodifica ningún mensaje, está pendientes de la obra de teatro de moda en los últimos años: "llega la pandemia definitiva"

Este virus geopolítico, va infectando Estados cuyos gobernantes pueden sacar el ejército a la calle para tener control real del territorio, mientras su población está hipnotizada con el peligro de muerte "viral" que ven los medios de comunicación.

Corea del Sur, Irán y ahora Italia, son países que están dentro del proyecto de la ruta de la seda que incluye un bypass al dólar en favor del oro. Y muchos otros están en negociaciones y puede que se una al teatro y digan que están infectadas para poder tener excusa de tener el ejército en la calle y la gente en sus casas. Es el momento perfecto para hacer cambios en las alianzas sin que te monten una revolución de colores.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Dudo mucho (mi deseo es otro) que volvamos a un patron oro clasico. Y no hablo del porcentaje de convertibilidad (50% ó 10%...), sino de la convertibilidad en sí. No me cabe duda que el metal sera protagonista de lo que viene (provocado por el caos, no por la estrategia de ningun pais) y una referencia de valor. Y quizas el IMF vuelva a incluir el metal como referencia en su balance.
> 
> Pero el individuo de a pié, no podrá ir a una ventanilla de un banco y "convertir" papel por metal en una proporcion garantizada y en cualquier momento.
> 
> ...



Dame una explicación para esta viñeta, no tiene nada que ver con purgas internas y si con una guerra entre el oro y el verde (del dólar)


Quiénes traten de ocultar la epidemia verde y seguir el guión anterior, será castigado por la justicia dorada...

Those trying to hide infection must be punished - Chinadaily.com.cn

Cuando hablan de epidemia, se refieren al dólar y amenazan a quienes no luchen contra ella.

Mientras, la gente está cada vez más nerviosa porque el "virus" está cada vez más cerca, posiblemente ya este la "epidemia verde" entre nosotros y el gobierno no hace nada. Los ciudadanos piden que el gobierno salga a actuar cuanto antes. Antes de que la "epidemia verde" les mate que ya Italia ha reconocido que está infectada...

Y los gobiernos saben que el virus es una farsa (pues han sido actores en toda la saga "Pandemia mortal 1", "pandemia mortal 2" etc...) pero saben que las consecuencias del parón de la actividad China está a punto de llegar y el asiento (la vida cotidiana) del público (la población que está viendo *pandemia mortal 8, el virus verde infecta al mundo*" ) va a ser cada vez más incómoda porque las consecuencias económicas son REALES.

Y la misión del gobierno, es que el público (la población) no se levante y le de por querer subir al escenario porque se acaba la obra.

_Qué empiece ya, que el público se va, la gente se marea y los niños se mean! _


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Beijing praise as Lisbon joins One Belt, One Road project

Portugal presenta síntomas de haberse infectado también, no creo que tarde en salir al escenario a hacer su papel...

O cuando decida China que es quién ha estrenado la obra "Pandemia dorada"


----------



## mr nobody (23 Feb 2020)

Pillo taburete, este hilo esta interesante


----------



## Aro (23 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Problemas que tengo con tu teoría:
> 
> En estos momentos, CN es a la que más conviene un sistema fiduciario de reserva fraccionada sin límite en la creación de crédito. Vive de apilar deuda desde hace años, a mucho mayor ritmo que otras potencias. No exageramos si decimos que su crecimiento se basa en deudas (impagables). Y denominadas en RMB, no en USD (moneda nº1 en el mundo bajo cualquier métrica: transacciones, reservas de países etc...). Mucho mas aceptada globalmente. Y con un mercado de deuda operativo, amplio y profundo como los USTreasuries. Una moneda es su deuda. Esto es un hecho. Incontestable.
> Entonces, el que hayan lanzado esta ofensiva implica que:
> ...



USA y EU le obligarían a desembolsar a China 20 billones (españoles) de dólares si le quieren vender las 20 mil toneladas de oro occidental a 30 mil USD/onza.

Si es que he calculado bien.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Aro dijo:


> USA y EU le obligarían a desembolsar a China 20 billones (españoles) de dólares si le quieren vender las 20 toneladas de oro occidental a 30 mil €/onza.
> 
> Si es que he calculado bien.



OK, ciencia ficción , pero "aceptando pulpo"... envido más :

Ahí sí k encajaría k alguien se hubiese hecho - "sólo o en compañía/representación de otros" - con tóa la platuki baratita - y k ambos metales habrían estado consensuadamente bajos estos últimos decenios -.

( por encaje de bolillos - y marujeo ilustráo - , k no falte ).


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2020)

Casi 50 el gramo, esto necesita un descanso pero ya!.... pero las condiciones que se están dando no lo dejan descansar..... 
Ahora más que nunca... Palomitas!...


----------



## Aro (24 Feb 2020)

Una duda: si el coronavirus es un invento de China para eliminar la disidencia. ¿Cómo explicáis que estén apareciendo casos en otros países?


----------



## Aro (24 Feb 2020)

(20 000 000 000 de gramos) por (1 onza / 31 gramos) por (30 000 USD/onza) = 19 354 838 709 677.42 USD ~ 20 billones españoles de USD??

A ver dónde nos hemos colado ;D


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Feb 2020)

Aro dijo:


> USA y EU le obligarían a desembolsar a China 20 billones (españoles) de dólares si le quieren vender las 20 mil toneladas de oro occidental a 30 mil €/onza.
> 
> Si es que he calculado bien.



No hay ninguna cifra que cuadre en esta frase.


----------



## mr nobody (24 Feb 2020)

EL Oro se a este paso se va a convertir en la tipica inversion que despues de un tiempo piensas: "joder, si le hubiera metido todos los ahorros hace uno o dos meses soltaba el remo ipso facto..."


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Casi 50 el gramo, esto necesita un descanso pero ya!.... pero las condiciones que se están dando no lo dejan descansar.....
> Ahora más que nunca... Palomitas!...



Yo acabo de vender @1684USD/oz
"en teoria" deberia corregir pero puede desbocarse mas al alza todavia. Puede que estemos a las puertas de algun evento de varios sigmas


----------



## Forcopula (24 Feb 2020)

Como esconder cualquier cosa (ENG) (Ebook) - How to Hide Anything Michael Connor Paladin Press : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Interesante ebook que puede ayudar a resolver una pregunta recurrente entre los recién llegados al tema de los mmpp.
Donde guardar o esconder nuestras monedas?

Saludos 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

El oro USA siempre he creido que está ahi: en Fort Knox y West Point
Rehipotecado, prestado y swapeado si, varias veces, pero sin salir fisicamente de las instalaciones militares.

Alguien que tiene un papel en el bolsillo diciendo que tiene derechos sobre ese oro, sirve en periodos normales. Y para nuestros amigos los Bullion Banks apalancarse sobre este certificado. En periodos de crisis, ese papel no vale para nada y la FED (mejor dicho el US Treasury, dueño del oro) articulan la letra pequeña "fuerza mayor" y se anula el tema. Liquidan la posicion en papel, a precio de ese dia, con USD recien impresos.

US es especialista en freezes, seizures etc... el tener tanto tiempo la moneda reserva y estar todo denominado en ella, se han acostumbrado a congelar
activos arbitrariamente. Te dicen el clasico "we will get back to you" y te dejan en pelotas.

La posesion es mas importante que el precio. Regla nº1 del metal.


----------



## mr nobody (24 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Te dicen el clasico "we will get back to you" y te dejan en pelotas.



El clasico espanhol "vuelva usted manhana" pero en ingles


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Gracias PB pero vender me refiero a cerrar largos que tenia abiertos (y no todos, tengo algun spread por ahi todavia)
No se me ocurriria ponerme corto ahora: podria salir bien o podria en cualquier momento materializarse un evento que moviera el metal 100USD.
Ahora es loteria, panico, emociones... y me mantengo al margen.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Como esconder cualquier cosa (ENG) (Ebook) - How to Hide Anything Michael Connor Paladin Press : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> Interesante ebook que puede ayudar a resolver una pregunta recurrente entre los recién llegados al tema de los mmpp.
> Donde guardar o esconder nuestras monedas?
> ...



Este es bueno tambien:

How To Bury Your Goods: The Complete Manual of Long Term Underground Storage: Eddie The Wire: 9781581605808: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## mk73 (24 Feb 2020)

À 50,11 € el gramo de oro


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

copypasteo del otro hilo ------------------------------


No vamos mal, chavales, no vamos mal...

Va...guíf mi mór, maifrén...a fiú morrrrrrrrrrr... 

*World’s First Digital Asset Backed By Government-Guaranteed Gold Begins Trading - Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) Issued By InfiniGold Begins Trading On KuCoin Exchange*

"
*HOY*, el mercado de activos digitales ve un desarrollo importante con el muy esperado Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) , *el único token digital del mundo respaldado por oro garantizado por el gobierno*, para comenzar a cotizar en el intercambio KuCoin.

*Perth Mint es el mayor refinador mundial de oro recién extraído, y miembro de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA)*. Actualmente protege la riqueza valorada en más de AUD 4.5 mil millones dentro de sus bóvedas de última generación para clientes que van desde bancos centrales y fondos de riqueza soberanos hasta individuos. Ahora también es el custodio del respaldo de oro físico PMGT.

*Cada ficha está respaldada 1: 1 por los certificados digitales GoldPass de Perth Mint que representan el oro físico almacenado en The Perth Mint. Además, el propietario soberano de la Casa de Moneda, el Gobierno de Australia Occidental, asegura el peso y la pureza de cada onza de oro* de anclaje PMGT, que posee una calificación crediticia AA + a largo plazo para proporcionar una garantía sin precedentes a los inversores.

Con *cero tarifas por custodia, almacenamiento, seguro y administración*, PMGT es un activo de oro rentable y una alternativa competitiva a los productos de oro tradicionales, como los ETF de oro, las transferencias bancarias de oro y más. PMGT también es fungible con los mercados de oro tradicionales, es decir, los futuros de oro CME y el mercado interbancario Loco London Swap.

A diferencia de la gestión de reserva opaca de los tokens digitales de oro y fiduciarios competitivos,* la cantidad de oro que respalda cada PMGT se puede verificar en tiempo real contra el saldo de oro de las cuentas GoldPass de InfiniGold publicado por The Perth Mint , sin tener que esperar auditorías mensuales para ver que los tokens están 100% totalmente respaldados*.

InfiniGold es una empresa líder en digitalización de productos básicos que desarrolló la aplicación de comercio GoldPass de The Perth Mint y es el emisor de PMGT.

“Como The Perth Mint es la mayor refinería de oro recién extraído del mundo, tenemos una profundidad de liquidez sin precedentes para llevar al mercado con el token de oro de Perth Mint. No hemos comprado simplemente un par de lingotes de oro, los hemos colocado en una bóveda y luego los hemos tokenizado. Podemos aprovechar miles de millones de dólares en oro almacenados en The Perth Mint ”, dijo Andreas Ruf, CEO de InfiniGold.

PMGT ofrece un token de riesgo diferenciado diferenciado en el ecosistema de activos digitales en comparación con los tokens de riesgo fuera de uso más comunes, las monedas estables respaldadas por USD. En particular, PMGT proporciona a los titulares de tokens una calidad crediticia superior y cobertura contra la volatilidad del mercado.

Johnny Lyu, cofundador de KuCoin, dijo: "Estamos muy contentos de enumerar el primer token del mundo que está respaldado por una garantía del gobierno sobre el activo subyacente. Este es otro paso adelante en nuestra misión de impulsar la adopción generalizada de activos criptográficos ".

Los titulares de cuentas de KuCoin que hayan pasado la verificación de ID de KYC pueden intercambiar PMGT de inmediato, con sus tenencias totalmente canjeables por oro físico a través de la solución de tecnología GoldPass de The Perth Mint. "




*"Ciencia ficción" y tal...*


----------



## Aro (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> copypasteo del otro hilo ------------------------------
> 
> 
> No vamos mal, chavales, no vamos mal...
> ...



Pero alguien tendrá que pagar la custodia. Si no, entiendo que está respaldado por una entidad pero no por oro físico.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Pero alguien tendrá que pagar la custodia. Si no, entiendo que está respaldado por una entidad pero no por oro físico.



Físico, ya se expone en el link.

Justo le respondía a alguien sobre éso en el otro hilo...echa un vistazo, si quieres.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 3500-tonne gold mine estimated at Rs 12 lakh crore found in UP, five times bigger than India's reserve
> 
> Esto puede ayudar mucho a que la India se una al esquema ruso y chino donde el banco central compra la producción nacional de oro para a su vendersela a los bancos para recapitalizar los con oro. Sobretodo viendo que los intentos para que la población introduzca el oro que atesora en el sistema financiero no están teniendo apenas éxito.
> 
> India, pese a la inmensa demanda interna apenas produce oro en su territorio. Unas reservas por explotar de 3500 toneladas es un gran descubrimiento...



Lanzan la noticia porque les interesa lanzarla.
3500 toneladas... han visto en la mina.....
¿En lingotes?
El papel lo aguanta todo....
Habrá que ver....
Pero esto se mueve, está claro.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lanzan la noticia porque les interesa lanzarla.
> 3500 toneladas... han visto en la mina.....
> ¿En lingotes?
> El papel lo aguanta todo....
> ...



Leí una contranoticia ayer sobre k no es Oro...sino "Mineral de Oro" ...lo k es completamente diferente.

Pero sep...surfeamos una panfletada mainstream de primera ahora mismo. Así k , oye...por mí, k les funcione, k recibiremos a los de atrás en la cola con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Lego. (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Leí una contranoticia ayer sobre k no es Oro...sino "Mineral de Oro" ...lo k es completamente diferente.
> 
> Pero sep...surfeamos una panfletada mainstream de primera ahora mismo. Así k , oye...por mí, k les funcione, k recibiremos a los de atrás en la cola con los brazos abiertos.



Igual se refieren a mineral de oro que, una vez extraído y refinado, serán 3500 toneladas.

Si la cifra es exagerada o prudente lo desconozco, posiblemente ellos también. Ninguna de las dos cosas sería para extrañarse. Aquí todo el mundo sabe que todo el mundo puede mentir cuando le plazca. Las reglas son parecidas al poker. Va de eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> copypasteo del otro hilo ------------------------------
> 
> 
> No vamos mal, chavales, no vamos mal...
> ...



El oro está volviendo a su posición como vara de medir con tokens redimibles en oro con iniciativas privadas y gubernamentales.

Es el momento de deshacerse de los tokens que se van a quedar obsoletos y volver a su valor intrínseco dejando de hacer precio con el oro. El oro seguirá haciendo precio con cualquier token que venga, sea redimible a un cambio fijo o a un cambio variable

Saludos!


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

En la pagina de JimSinclair, en el link de Kitco, se les ha ido un pelin la olla con la subida en USD... 

(algun dia veremos subidas asi, todo llegará)


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En la pagina de JimSinclair, en el link de Kitco, se les ha ido un pelin la olla con la subida en USD...
> 
> (algun dia veremos subidas asi, todo llegará)



Es hora de olvidarse del precio que forma el oro con tokens que tienen los días contados...

El precio del resto de activos se tiene que descubrir de nuevo con la vara de medir correcta por lo que el valor de otras varas de medir va a tender a cero de una forma "viral"

Hay que hacer los últimos preparativos y compras


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Spiel, nunca pensé que iba a hacer de abogado del diablo en estos temas...

Conservemos la cabeza; o por lo menos, mantengamos dos lineas de pensamiento y veamos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Y no excitemos mas de lo necesario a nuevos foreros que puedan pasarse por aqui.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Es hora de *olvidarse *del precio que forma el oro con tokens que tienen los *días contados...*



Si con tokens te refieres al USD, CHF etc... estos no tiene los dias contados. Estaran varios años mas con nosotros.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El precio del resto de activos se tiene que descubrir de nuevo con la vara de medir correcta por lo que el valor de otras varas de medir va a tender a cero de una forma "viral"



Supongo que te refieres al valor de compra que va a cero. El valor nominal tendiendo al infinito. Pronosticas una hiperinflacion entiendo.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que hacer los *últimos preparativos y compras*



No comparto esta sensacion de urgencia (siendo un tema de tener unos pocos días)


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, nunca pensé que iba a hacer de abogado del diablo en estos temas...
> 
> Conservemos la cabeza; o por lo menos, mantengamos dos lineas de pensamiento y veamos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Y no excitemos mas de lo necesario a nuevos foreros que puedan pasarse por aqui.
> 
> ...



Puede que estén un tiempo más con nosotros si pero para ser utilizadas como medio de pago en el comercio internacional mientras el oro será el colateral de dicho intercambio.

Para ello primeramente se tiene que descubrir el precio real de dichas divisas respecto al oro en el mercado que las admitan. Y el precio del dólar frente a oro se descubre en un mercado que tiene muchos papeles representando onzas que no custodian en una proporción escandalosa:



O se cierra el mercado donde se descubre el precio en dólares (fin definitivo de la convertibilidad del dólar en oro) o se descubre un nuevo nuevo equilibrio entre el token verde que guardan los bancos centrales de todo el mundo y el oro que realmente tenga el banco central emisor del billete verde.

Mientras un "virus dorado" redefine las alianzas geopolíticas...


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2020)

1686 momentus cortus!....


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2020)

Esta quiere trolearnos un poquito.... 

El BCE pide consejo al pueblo para revisar su estrategia monetaria: ''Vuestra opinión es indispensable''


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esta quiere trolearnos un poquito....
> 
> El BCE pide consejo al pueblo para revisar su estrategia monetaria: ''Vuestra opinión es indispensable''



La base del timo memocrático es convencer a los timados de k el destino colectivo lo eligen ellos mismos.

Pero ya k lo haga esta hija de Belcebú, k se ha paseado por medio tercer mundo a robar raciones de PAN...

En fin , traduciendo, k es gerundio : "ahora k hemos saqueado hasta la última micra de valor de vuestra pasta , sus vamos a hacer responsables de su debacle " ( pero por pura solidaridá y compromiso con la especie , k conste... ).


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2020)

Me encantan tus pestañas.
Abiertas ahora mismo:
gmail, gold price, sp500, stock market, ibex35, myebay (mirando monedas?), goldsilver.be (si! mirando monedas!...y monster box además!!!), evolución del oro burbuja. evolución del oro VII, bolsamanía....







Disculpa la broma. Es para destensionar.

Ahora ya en serio....como decías en el otro mensaje, el comportamiento del SP500 es crítico. De momento en línea y ha amortiguado un pelín las caidas que aventuraban los futuros. Lo dicho. Hay que aguantar los 1660 como sea a final de día. Los 1680 de momento sufriendo....


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> EL Oro se a este paso se va a convertir en la tipica inversion que despues de un tiempo piensas: "joder, si le hubiera metido todos los ahorros hace uno o dos meses soltaba el remo ipso facto..."




Hoy llevo todo el dia pensando eso.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esta quiere trolearnos un poquito....
> 
> El BCE pide consejo al pueblo para revisar su estrategia monetaria: ''Vuestra opinión es indispensable''



Sociopata adicta a LVMH


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Propongo compartamos impresiones después del día de locos de hoy. Limitado a 3 puntos que cada uno destacaría. Todo aprendiendo de todos. Ahí voy:

La regla de nunca dejar al oro subir >2% al día se ha vuelto a cumplir (a los veteranos no os pillará por sorpresa; yo lo aprendí de Bill Murphy de GATA hace años). Han activado el script must_not_close_beyond_2%
Posiciones abiertas brutales (volumen brutal como la canción de Obus o Baron Rojo, no me acuerdo). Mañana indagaré más con datos finales.
Miro de reojo el BTC, para convencerme que es un safe heaven. Hasta ahora nada: languidece mientras metales y deuda UST10Y explotan


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y el precio del dólar frente a oro se descubre en un mercado que tiene muchos papeles representando onzas que no custodian en una proporción escandalosa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 239061
> 
> ...



Ese grafico esta basado en "registered" gold, habiendo tambien "elegible" en el COMEX. A ambos les separan un warrant, que se crea en 2min tecleando tres cosas en un PC. Y otra forma de settlement en el COMEX es EFP. Hay mas oro disponible que el que muestra ese grafico.

Y el COMEX tiene letra pequeña articulable de fuerza mayor.

En cualquier caso, los chinos han sido los mas benefiados de la supresion, via billete verde, COMEX y LBMA.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Propongo compartamos impresiones después del día de locos de hoy. Limitado a 3 puntos que cada uno destacaría. Todo aprendiendo de todos. Ahí voy:
> 
> La regla de nunca dejar al oro subir >2% al día se ha vuelto a cumplir (a los veteranos no os pillará por sorpresa; yo lo aprendí de Bill Murphy de GATA hace años). Han activado el script must_not_close_beyond_2%
> Posiciones abiertas brutales (volumen brutal como la canción de Obus o Baron Rojo, no me acuerdo). Mañana indagaré más con datos finales.
> Miro de reojo el BTC, para convencerme que es un safe heaven. Hasta ahora nada: languidece mientras metales y deuda UST10Y explotan



- Marcados máximos en el franco suizo, ex-paradigma fiat mundial ( Ya no hay confeti weno : El mano a mano será con el más infecto y trilero ...con un tercero en discordia de fondo : Las cryptos oficiales y centralizadas ...donde podrían recalar -a medida de sus amos- los dos DINEROS en disputa ).
- La Perth Mint , un actor de primera, lanza la primera crypto respaldada en Físico por un gobierno occidental. ( importante para el Oro...y para las cryptos ).
- Desde su privilegiada posición troyana, el FMI apadrina tsunami keynesiano "en pro de la plebe uropeda" ...jugándose bajo el mantel un harakiri del Euro ( no nos ven lo suficientemente empufáos ).



`-pd. Obviamente, Barón Rojo.


----------



## Higadillas (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> - La Perth Mint , un actor de primera, lanza crypto respaldada en Físico por un gobierno occidental. ( importante para el Oro...y para las cryptos ).




Puedes ampliar esto?


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Puedes ampliar esto?



Tercer post , página anterior.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Leí una contranoticia ayer sobre k no es Oro...sino "Mineral de Oro" ...lo k es completamente diferente.
> 
> Pero sep...surfeamos una panfletada mainstream de primera ahora mismo. Así k , oye...por mí, k les funcione, k recibiremos a los de atrás en la cola con los brazos abiertos.



En la noticia dicen oro .999....
5 veces sus reservas de oro, que se entiende que se habla de oro puro.
Y se quedan tan panchos....
Hay una mina que se estima que tiene....
3500...porque nosotros lo decimos...
Preparando la burra que piensan vender....
Aquí todo el mundo moviendo ficha por si acaso....


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Igual se refieren a mineral de oro que, una vez extraído y refinado, serán 3500 toneladas.
> 
> Si la cifra es exagerada o prudente lo desconozco, posiblemente ellos también. Ninguna de las dos cosas sería para extrañarse. Aquí todo el mundo sabe que todo el mundo puede mentir cuando le plazca. Las reglas son parecidas al poker. Va de eso.



Claro, se refieren a una vez extraídas las tropemil toneladas de tierra y tratadas, salen unas 3500 toneladas de oro puro.
Y eso lo han calculado así a ojo.
Podrían haber dicho 6000 pero se lo guardan para otro día...


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es hora de olvidarse del precio que forma el oro con tokens que tienen los días contados...
> 
> El precio del resto de activos se tiene que descubrir de nuevo con la vara de medir correcta por lo que el valor de otras varas de medir va a tender a cero de una forma "viral"
> 
> Hay que hacer los últimos preparativos y compras





Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, nunca pensé que iba a hacer de abogado del diablo en estos temas...
> 
> Conservemos la cabeza; o por lo menos, mantengamos dos lineas de pensamiento y veamos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Y no excitemos mas de lo necesario a nuevos foreros que puedan pasarse por aqui.
> 
> ...



Al pensar en la guerra más o menos fria que se está gestando entre las diferentes divisas, el Cvirus y todo este tinglado,....

Me ha venido a la mente el chiste del "Risitas" que en paz descanse.
Los compadres serían las divisas...


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> En la noticia dicen oro .999....
> 5 veces sus reservas de oro, que se entiende que se habla de oro puro.
> Y se quedan tan panchos....
> Hay una mina que se estima que tiene....
> ...



Hay una posterior , la leí ayer , especificando la naturaleza ( MINERAL de Oro ) y las Tms...e incidiendo en k , por ello, éstas serían mucho más modestas.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hay una posterior , la leí ayer , especificando la naturaleza ( MINERAL de Oro ) y las Tms...e incidiendo en k , por ello, éstas serían mucho más modestas.



Por eso, no son serios.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1686 momentus cortus!....



Ahora con 24/22 usd ya se puede hacer algo de caja del " momentus cortus" porque al toro lo han banderilleado a base de bien, pero este Miura es bastante bravo y se puede revolver con fuerza,... 
1600 usd es nuestra referencia y objetivo final de los cortos, sinceramente no lo veo por debajo de esas cotas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Propongo compartamos impresiones después del día de locos de hoy. Limitado a 3 puntos que cada uno destacaría. Todo aprendiendo de todos. Ahí voy:
> 
> La regla de nunca dejar al oro subir >2% al día se ha vuelto a cumplir (a los veteranos no os pillará por sorpresa; yo lo aprendí de Bill Murphy de GATA hace años). Han activado el script must_not_close_beyond_2%
> Posiciones abiertas brutales (volumen brutal como la canción de Obus o Baron Rojo, no me acuerdo). Mañana indagaré más con datos finales.
> Miro de reojo el BTC, para convencerme que es un safe heaven. Hasta ahora nada: languidece mientras metales y deuda UST10Y explotan




Los que compren Au en € me da a mi que no notarán mucha bajada correctiva, pues el € lo veo con ganas de pegarsela, en CHF hoy también máximos,.... 
La operativa del >2% hoy como de costumbre a funcionado LG, pero yo de ahora en adelante me voy a empezar a estar quietecito, no le voy a poner puertas al campo, estamos a las puertas de un nuevo paradigma, esto puede empezar a subir 100 usd por día y saltar la campana roja.... 
Y la plata a ver si JPM compra ya la que quiere tener y suelta ya el precio de una vez, que lo tiene cogido de los webs y no lo suelta...


----------



## grom (24 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Al pensar en la guerra más o memos fria que se está gestando entre las diferentes divisas, el Cvirus y todo este tinglado,....
> 
> Me ha venido a la mente el chiste del "Risitas" que en paz descanse.
> Los compadres serían las divisas...



Nunca he entendido porque el Risitas no tiene un premio nobel de algo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Feb 2020)

Bueno pues mejor cerrar los cortos al 100%, con 20 puntos más al saco, por si le da por empezar a consolidar por los mínimos de hoy en 1635/40, aunque deberían de verse los 1590/1600., además de ser saludable para la tendencia.


----------



## pamarvilla (25 Feb 2020)

*Con el oro ya pienso en los 2000 dólares

Situación de trading:*

_Impresionante semana la pasada para el metal precioso, que asienta el rally de enero. El oro, en cualquier circunstancia, sigue avanzando en tendencia de un modo que no esperaba cuando lanzaba la operativa en curso, abierta ante de la perforación de los 1.300 dólares. Hoy, hay que pensar en máximos históricos._

Salu2


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ahora con 24/22 usd ya se puede hacer algo de caja del " momentus cortus" *porque al toro lo han banderilleado a base de bien*, pero este Miura es bastante bravo y se puede revolver con fuerza,...
> 1600 usd es nuestra referencia y objetivo final de los cortos, sinceramente no lo veo por debajo de esas cotas.



El BIS haciendo de las suyas... (no la FED como se dice por ahi, que es diferente)

Es hora de citar a Eddie George (Governador del BoE) en Sept 1999, despues del subidon del metal ante el anunciuo del Washington Agreement en el que los BC limitaban sus ventas de oro:

_We looked into the abyss if the gold price rose further. A further rise would have taken down one or several trading houses, which might have taken down all the rest in their wake._​_Therefore at any price, at any cost, the central banks had to quell the gold price, manage it. It was very difficult to get the gold price under control but we have now succeeded. The US Fed was very active in getting the gold price down. So was the U.K._​
Central Bank*s* en plural. Que ente coordina las acciones de los BCs? (pista: esta en Basel, al lado de la estacion; y es una fortaleza con seguridad propia y leyes propias fuera de la jurisdiccion Suiza). Totalmente unaccountable, opaco (no sale ninguna acta de ninguna reunion).

Y _A further rise would have taken down one or several trading houses _aka Bullion Banks. Lo mismo que ahora (ver mi post sobre la situacion del COT y Bancos al limite). Ese desplome de 60USd ha servido para aliviar la situacion de los cortos. Si os fijais en las Pos abiertas ayer, aun con gran volumen, son insignificantes. Lo que quiere decir que muchas se cerraron = "alguien" cubriendose

Y un ultimo apunte: PBC es miembro del BIS. Y está en el Board. Incongruente otra vez con los objetivos de cambio de paradigma monetario del COVID-19.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Feb 2020)

Esa vela no mola nada. Vamos a ver qué respiro se toma el metal.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ese grafico esta basado en "registered" gold, habiendo tambien "elegible" en el COMEX. A ambos les separan un warrant, que se crea en 2min tecleando tres cosas en un PC. Y otra forma de settlement en el COMEX es EFP. Hay mas oro disponible que el que muestra ese grafico.
> 
> Y el COMEX tiene letra pequeña articulable de fuerza mayor.
> 
> En cualquier caso, los chinos han sido los mas benefiados de la supresion, via billete verde, COMEX y LBMA.



Les separan un Warrants siempre que el "elegible" este realmente allí ... La "orden" que separa uno de otro no crea oro de la nada.

El oro de los bullion banks se lo prestan entre si en un esquema aún más opaco que el COMEX. Debe ser un "donde está la bolita" que también ayuda a suprimir el precio. Y cuando llegue el momento, la bolita no va a aparecer... El estado real del inventario del COMEX reflejará el estado real del dólar pues es dónde se pueden liquidar por oro. Lo hará vía precio o bien acabando definitivamente con la convertibilidad de dólar en oro y crear un nuevo token que respalde lo que tengan realmente.

Está pasando, viene un gold run mundial para cambiar de sistema monetario a otro basado en oro... Y los intentos de suprimir el precio funcionan mientras a la gente le de lo mismo que su contrato sea redimido con el equivalente al oro en dólares, se va a pedir físico pues precisamente lo que quieren es repudiar al dólar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El BIS haciendo de las suyas... (no la FED como se dice por ahi, que es diferente)
> 
> Es hora de citar a Eddie George (Governador del BoE) en Sept 1999, despues del subidon del metal ante el anunciuo del Washington Agreement en el que los BC limitaban sus ventas de oro:
> 
> ...



Y se queja la gente de que no entienden lo que escribe @esseri. Yo te leo con mucho interés, no te imaginas con cuanto. Pero el fondo de los mensajes es para mi un arcano, un misterio dentro de un enigma. El problema es que estamos a años luz en lo que a conocimientos económicos se refiere. Y la mayor parte de la terminología que empleas para expresarte me es totalmente ajena. Es como tratar de leer y entender un texto micénico escrito en Lineal B, a oscuras y totalmente borracho. En todo caso, soy consciente de que el fallo es mío, y te agradezco el esfuerzo y el tesón de tratar de explicar lo que está sucediendo, y sobre todo lo que puede suceder, a analfabetos económicos como yo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Les separan un Warrants siempre que el "elegible"* este realmente allí* ... La "orden" que separa uno de otro no crea oro de la nada.



Coincido contigo en el fondo pero no falseemos la mecanica del COMEX para apoyar nuestra narrativa. No nos hace falta, es suficientement solida ya.

El oro no "necesita estar ahí" (supongo que te refieres a fisicamente) para poder cerrar una posicion abierta. El grafico que mostrabas unos posts mas arriba.

Un contrato de futuros (una Posicion Abierta) se puede cerrar con otra contraria. Si un Bullion Bank esta largo 1 contrato GC, con vender otro GC convierte su saldo a 0. Todo en papel. Nada de fisico.
Incluso en el caso de que llegado al vencimiento el BBank *mantuviera *esa posicion larga (no la compensa con un corto), el settlement (la mayoria de ellos) no implicaria entrega fisica. De hecho, las entregas fisicas en el COMEX son un minimo % del volumen total. No es un mercado de entregas.
Es el *warrant *el que cambia de manos. El metal no se mueve. Esto es importante de asimilar.
Los ratios PA vs metal en el COMEX no son un indicador fiable, mas allá de las paginas como KWN, Harvey Organ etc... que buscan alterar al inversor poco experimentado. Mas que proporcionar una informacion veraz.
La mayoria el total de los que escribe en este hilo y comenta que esta largo o corto GC, SI etc... siempre cierra sus posiciones en papel. Nunca nadie de aqui ha acudido a una entrega fisica en el COMEX (yo incluido por supuesto).
El proceso de delivery en el COMEX es un laberinto (hecho deliberadamente asi) para desincentivar la entrega. Una pesadilla logistica.
Pero ademas de todo lo de arriba, tenemos la posibilidad de settlement "Exchange for Physical". Para evitar "soltar" metal.
Conclusion: el argumento COMEX esta a punto de quebrar, no hay metal etc... es puro hype


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Y se queja la gente de que no entienden lo que escribe @esseri. Yo te leo con mucho interés, no te imaginas con cuanto. Pero el fondo de los mensajes es para mi un arcano, un misterio dentro de un enigma. El problema es que estamos a años luz en lo que a conocimientos económicos se refiere. Y la mayor parte de la terminología que empleas para expresarte me es totalmente ajena. Es como tratar de leer y entender un texto micénico escrito en Lineal B, a oscuras y totalmente borracho. En todo caso, soy consciente de que el fallo es mío, y te agradezco el esfuerzo y el tesón de tratar de explicar lo que está sucediendo, y sobre todo lo que puede suceder, a analfabetos económicos como yo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bruce, esto se va a arreglar rapido: Spiel va a convocar unos seminarios metaleros en su retiro leonés y alli se intercambiará en un formato mas interactivo la informacion que cada uno tenemos.

Bromas aparte, si algun aspecto de lo que comentamos te inquieta especialmente y estas bloqueado y no avanzas no dudes en ponerlo aqui y entre todos seguro que se aclara.


----------



## Eyman (25 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Central Bank*s* en plural. Que ente coordina las acciones de los BCs? (pista: esta en Basel, al lado de la estacion; y es una fortaleza con seguridad propia y leyes propias fuera de la jurisdiccion Suiza). Totalmente unaccountable, opaco (no sale ninguna acta de ninguna reunion).


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Feb 2020)

Eyman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 239904



El BIS es la cuspide de la piramide, todo se articula desde ahi (y no solo monetario)
Todo forero metalero deberia no sorprenderse por noticias como la de abajo, sino anticiparse. En el mundo en el que vivimos.

Gold Suddenly Hammered By Multi-Billion-Dollar Sale


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El BIS haciendo de las suyas... (no la FED como se dice por ahi, que es diferente)
> 
> Es hora de citar a Eddie George (Governador del BoE) en Sept 1999, despues del subidon del metal ante el anunciuo del Washington Agreement en el que los BC limitaban sus ventas de oro:
> 
> ...



No entiendo cuál es la incongruencia de que China intente deprimir el precio del oro con papel mientras acumula físico. Y mientras le dejen estar dentro mejor.

El viru$ es el dólar y reconocer que estás infectado del viru$ y que vas a luchar contra el permite tener a la gente en sus casas y al ejército en la calle y evitar primaveras de colores de forma muy efectiva. Ese es el código de comunicación que ha establecido China en el marco que ha creado sacando a escena la "pandemia final" que para el mundo y obligar a que se negocie un nuevo sistema monetario.

El mensaje que lanzan China está claro para quien es capaz de descodificarlo:




El simbolismo de las viñetas deja claro de que va el tema.

Qué este dentro o no de grupos superiores como pueda ser el BIS no quiere decir tampoco nada. La historia está llena de asaltos al poder o imperios que saltan por los aires disgregandose.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Por si alguien sigue dudando de la existencia de un viru$:

La viñeta de hoy del periódico del gobierno chino:




El mensaje no puede decirse más claro...

un viru$ (ver el tatu) sin rostro que golpea con guantes morados. Lo voy explicando más en el hilo del principal.

Saludos y haced los últimos deberes que en poco tiempo el mensaje que lanza el gobierno chino va a ser decodificado por todos...


----------



## Seronoser (25 Feb 2020)

Curioso día...caen las bolsas...caen los metales...cae el petróleo...caen las cryptos...

ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, está manipulado.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso día...caen las bolsas...caen los metales...cae el petróleo...caen las cryptos...
> 
> ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, está manipulado.



En esas estaba yo hoy. Tal como está todo lo demás, parece k no quieran trincar nuevos adeptos. 

La ocasión la pintan calva en cuanto ésto corrija...y el Oro no parece k vaya a moverse mucho y hasta el halving de BTC , el stand by podría ser estelar. No descarto para nada k las cryptos lo aprovechen.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En esas estaba yo hoy. Tal como está todo lo demás, parece k no quieran trincar nuevos adeptos.
> 
> La ocasión la pintan calva en cuanto ésto corrija...y el Oro no parece k vaya a moverse mucho y hasta el halving de BTC , el stand by podría ser estelar. No descarto para nada k las cryptos lo aprovechen.



Bueno, el escenario ha cambiado y la "vacuna rusa" de exportar en divisas nacionales hace que la situación cambie de:
"Our currency, your problem" a "Our money, your problem" ya que para conseguir la money hay que liquidar la currency en el mercado que la admita. La currency tiene valor porque la gente no la liquida por oro y circula como medio de intercambio. Y va a dejar de circular por las medidas chinas contra el viru$ y a ser liquidada en oro por la "vacuna monetaria" rusa...

El mundo está inundado de dólares cuyos propietarios van a darse cuenta de que el escenario ha cambiado y que lo que tiene valor es el oro, no el billete verde que infecta el mundo


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

Yo estoy a los cambios OFICIALES...

En fin...ésto va en esa línea.

Red Gold: China's Stealth Plan To Use Precious Metals For World Domination


----------



## Martes i13 (25 Feb 2020)

Que opináis sobre el reseto del sistema monetario mundial, será un hipótesis infundada o se hará realidad algún día. 
Según algunos: ¿El oro acabara siendo el patrón monetario como lo fue antaño? En este sentido hay muchos comentarios en la red y desde luego tiene su lógica.
Si fuera así no cabe duda que el oro experimentará una gran subida....


----------



## Aro (25 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No entiendo cuál es la incongruencia de que China intente deprimir el precio del oro con papel mientras acumula físico. Y mientras le dejen estar dentro mejor.
> 
> El viru$ es el dólar y reconocer que estás infectado del viru$ y que vas a luchar contra el permite tener a la gente en sus casas y al ejército en la calle y evitar primaveras de colores de forma muy efectiva. Ese es el código de comunicación que ha establecido China en el marco que ha creado sacando a escena la "pandemia final" que para el mundo y obligar a que se negocie un nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



¿Italia entonces teme una revolución y se ha inventado que hay virus en su zona industrial?


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No entiendo cuál es la incongruencia de que China intente deprimir el precio del oro con papel mientras acumula físico. Y mientras le dejen estar dentro mejor.
> 
> El viru$ es el dólar y reconocer que estás infectado del viru$ y que vas a luchar contra el permite tener a la gente en sus casas y al ejército en la calle y evitar primaveras de colores de forma muy efectiva. Ese es el código de comunicación que ha establecido China en el marco que ha creado sacando a escena la "pandemia final" que para el mundo y obligar a que se negocie un nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



China forma parte (y por lo tanto legitimiza) todas las instuticiones actuales que sustentan al USD: FMI, World Bank, LBMA, BIS... Via éstas no muestra desacuerdo y traga con todo.

Entre tanto esta urdiendo una estrategia pare decimarlas. Pero a la vez las utiliza para este periodo transitorio para acumular mas fisico.

No se... los chinos no son tontos, eso te lo concedo, pero insisto que son las circunstancias las que les fuerzan a este inverosimil plan. Estan al limite economica y financieramente. Mas que el imperio del USD. Solo Trump esta preocupadillo pero no por como esta posicionado USA sino por él y sus elecciones.
USA y el USD seran los ultmos en caer.

Antes todos los Emergeing Markets (solo hay que ver sus monedas como van), Europa, Japon...

Como te propuse, mantengamos activas las dos lineas de pensamiento que hemos desarrollado aqui y sentemonos a ver los acontecimientos. Con los deberes metaleros hechos (yo con bastantes CHFs y US Treasuries tambien)


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, el escenario ha cambiado y la "vacuna rusa" de exportar en divisas nacionales hace que la situación cambie de:
> "Our currency, your problem" a "Our money, your problem" ya que para conseguir la money hay que liquidar la currency en el mercado que la admita. La currency tiene valor porque la gente no la liquida por oro y circula como medio de intercambio. Y va a dejar de circular por las medidas chinas contra el viru$ y a ser liquidada en oro por la "vacuna monetaria" rusa...
> 
> El mundo está inundado de dólares cuyos propietarios van a darse cuenta de que el escenario ha cambiado y que lo que tiene valor es el oro, no el billete verde que infecta el mundo



Estoy de acuerdo.
Pero muy a final. El USD sera el last man standing.
Antes habran ardido todas las demas.

Y el USD no tiene "valor" solo por el oro. Lo sustentan varias cosas mas. Kissinger y Volcker no eran gilipollas. Esta costando a CN-RU horrores deshacer el tinglado.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso día...caen las bolsas...caen los metales...cae el petróleo...caen las cryptos...
> 
> ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, está manipulado.



*Manipulacion *por supuesto. Despues de varios tribunales sentenciar en contra de LIBORs, FX, Energia, Spoofing etc... solo un profe de la uni keynesiano cuyo sueldo depende de ello, creeria en la eficiencia del mercado hoy en dia.

*Supresion *es la parte que la mayoria no entiende. 

Manipulacion puede ser al alza o a la baja. Supresion no.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Que opináis sobre el reseto del sistema monetario mundial, será un hipótesis infundada o se hará realidad algún día.
> Según algunos: ¿El oro acabara siendo el patrón monetario como lo fue antaño? En este sentido hay muchos comentarios en la red y desde luego tiene su lógica.
> Si fuera así no cabe duda que el oro experimentará una gran subida....



_el reseteo del sistema monetario_... lo dices como si no hubiera pasado nunca.
En el sXX pasó tres veces. La ultima en 1971 cuando Nixon se cargó Bretton Woods. Ya toca uno nuevo


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Ni idea de con ké perspectiva defiende Trump a esta mujer. En principio, lejana al fiat.


U.S. Senators Bash Gold during Fed Confirmation Hearings


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ni idea de con ké perspectiva defiende Trump a esta mujer. En principio, lejana al fiat.
> 
> U.S. Senators Bash Gold during Fed Confirmation Hearings



Judy Shelton tiene un historial pro-oro que asusta al establishment.
Probablemente, una vez en el cargo se diluyan sus propuestas, como con otros Banqueros Centrales.

En este hilo nadie duerme?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (26 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Judy Shelton tiene un historial pro-oro que asusta al establishment.
> Probablemente, una vez en el cargo se diluyan sus propuestas, como con otros Banqueros Centrales.



¿Le faltaban candidatos y ha tenido que tirar de un perfil que asusta al personal?

No sé, Rick, me parece poco probable.

EDITO: O a lo mejor es una manera de despistar al eje de los países compradores de oro enemigos de EEUU en esta historia


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> China forma parte (y por lo tanto legitimiza) todas las instuticiones actuales que sustentan al USD: FMI, World Bank, LBMA, BIS... Via éstas no muestra desacuerdo y traga con todo.
> 
> Entre tanto esta urdiendo una estrategia pare decimarlas. Pero a la vez las utiliza para este periodo transitorio para acumular mas fisico.



Puedes verlo como un golpe de estado a esas instituciones para cambiar las reglas de juego de un patrón monetario que escapa de su control a otro que le beneficia más. Y no sólo beneficia a China ya que nadie puede imponer su moneda al resto.

Para que veas que no legitima el sistema actual, analiza está viñeta:




La ley ha cambiado a una de 0,999 

La "vacuna rusa" también cambia las reglas de juego a "your currency, your problem": si quieres manipular tu divisa nacional, empobreces únicamente a quienes les obligas a usarla.

El Banco central europeo ya ha dicho que con los cambios en la política monetaria que vienen preguntará al pueblo porque si el pueblo les pregunta antes, va a estar muy cabreado..


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El mensaje no puede decirse más claro...
> 
> un viru$ (ver el tatu) sin rostro que golpea con guantes morados. *Lo voy explicando más en el hilo del principal*.



¿Puedes facilitar el link de ese hilo?

Gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

Es una gold pill, leer con calma también los hilos relacionados y respondo preguntas si no se entiende algo.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Dejo un par de artículos interesantes:

Fun on Friday: Scared of Gold?? | SchiffGold.com

Gold Signaling A Financial System Disaster Will Hit | Gold Eagle


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Feb 2020)

De todo corazón lo digo, muchas muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo y vuestra sapiencia, Long Gama Spielzeug esseri, muchas gracias por lo que nos enseñais desinteresadamente día a día, el que no quiera reconocerlo tiene un serio problema.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> De todo corazón lo digo, muchas muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo y vuestra sapiencia, Long Gama Spielzeug esseri, muchas gracias por lo que nos enseñais desinteresadamente día a día, el que no quiera reconocerlo tiene un serio problema.



De bien nacido es ser agradecido.


----------



## Orífero (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En esas estaba yo hoy. Tal como está todo lo demás, parece k no quieran trincar nuevos adeptos.
> 
> La ocasión la pintan calva en cuanto ésto corrija...y el Oro no parece k vaya a moverse mucho y hasta el halving de BTC , el stand by podría ser estelar. No descarto para nada k las cryptos lo aprovechen.



¿Hasta dónde crees que va a corregir? ¿No crees que el oro vaya a bajar mucho más? Estoy intentando hacer los deberes.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> De todo corazón lo digo, muchas muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo y vuestra sapiencia, Long Gama Spielzeug esseri, muchas gracias por lo que nos enseñais desinteresadamente día a día, el que no quiera reconocerlo tiene un serio problema.



Yo carezco de sapiencia Orera , intento crear reflexiones, c´est tout. Pero gracias a tí por tus aportes...y por el guiño compadre.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Yo carezco de sapiencia Orera , intento crear reflexiones, c´est tout. Pero gracias a tí por tus aportes...y por el guiño compadre.



Gracias a ti, por el trabajo diario con una mano mientras con la otra tienes que tener el paraguas para aguantar el chaparrón de gilipolleces que algún enfermo o acolito se le ocurra. 

Gracias!


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde crees que va a corregir? ¿No crees que el oro vaya a bajar mucho más? Estoy intentando hacer los deberes.



Si lo supiera no estaría esclavizáo con esta p**a pantalla.  

Espero , por puro whisfull thinking , k no se coma la subida de estas semanas anteriores y el cap siga revirtiendo en casi todo el ranking ( ahora mismo, más a huevo para redondearla y conseguir nuevos adeptos, no podía estar...y ya ve usté ).


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Gracias a ti, por el trabajo diario con una mano mientras con la otra tienes que tener el paraguas para aguantar el chaparrón de gilipolleces que algún enfermo o acolito se le ocurra.
> 
> Gracias!



JOJOJO !!!...a éso, sólo le soplo...para k se esfume, suficiente.

Lo de la otra mano en un posteo optimizáu , ámox a dejarlo, k no quiero k me baneen aquí también.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Feb 2020)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde crees que va a corregir? ¿No crees que el oro vaya a bajar mucho más? Estoy intentando hacer los deberes.



Haz los deberes, con toda tranquilidad, en primer lugar podrás mirarte al espejo con la conciencia tranquila todas las mañanas a sabiendas de que no les has fallado a ti ni a los tuyos, y en segundo lugar borra la app de kitco del Mobil, no mires y compra!.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Feb 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> ¿Le faltaban candidatos y ha tenido que tirar de un perfil que asusta al personal?
> 
> No sé, Rick, me parece poco probable.
> 
> EDITO: O a lo mejor es una manera de despistar al eje de los países compradores de oro enemigos de EEUU en esta historia



El Federal Reserve’s Board of Governors se compone de 7 miembros. O sea que con 4 votos ya tienes mayoria para implementar la direccion de politica monetaria que quieras. La estructura de la FED es deliberadamente compleja, para que no comprendamos el meollo* (ya que estan tambien los presidentes de los bancos federales regionales etc...) pero olvidemos esto por el momento. Asumamos que es el Board of Governors es el que corta el bacalao.

Trump heredó *dos vacantes* en el board que venian de Obama. La razon es que los endiosados democratas no tenian la menor duda que iban a ganar las elecciones y Obama no nominó a nadie como regalo a Hillary Clinton. Algo asi como: _te dejo a ti elegir la composicion de la FED una vez estés en el cargo. _
Otro gobernador dimitió hace un par de años. *Nueva vacante.*
El mandato de Janet Yellen terminó en 2018. *Vacante.*
Y ya habia un gobernador Republicano en el board: *Jay Powell* (luego ascendido a presidente)
Trump owns the FED. La domina de largo con 1 republicano ya ahí y *4 mas de libre disposicion por su parte. *

A partir de aqui podemos especular sus intenciones (que no las tengo claras). Pero las herramientas y los agentes para llevarlas a cabo sin duda están ya ahí.


Muchos pedis mas info sobre lo que se comenta en el hilo. Sobre este tema, uno de los libros de referencia es el de abajo. Para los que querais ahondar mas. Hay otros mas precisos pero este es muy ameno. Novelesco.
*The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Recuerdo muchas veces haber comentado el reset monetario con la analogía del juego de las sillas y la música que deja de sonar... También con que alguien diría que el emperador está desnudo...

Pues China ha apagado la música y ha dicho que el emperador está desnudo. Las dos cosas a la vez


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Del principal.

Ya están aquí-ííí...

Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Del principal.
> 
> Ya están aquí-ííí...
> 
> Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano




Genial!.... 
Qué se compren todos 4 napoleones, ya puestos a trolear a ver quién puede más...


----------



## Martes i13 (26 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> _el reseteo del sistema monetario_... lo dices como si no hubiera pasado nunca.
> En el sXX pasó tres veces. La ultima en 1971 cuando Nixon se cargó Bretton Woods. Ya toca uno nuevo



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, cuando se administra sin control luego para lo que pasa.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Genial!....
> Qué se compren todos 4 napoleones, ya puestos a trolear a ver quién puede más...



En cuanto la implanten a nivel global...ni 4 sugus.


----------



## Martes i13 (26 Feb 2020)

Buena frase "Eso se compra y se guarda" es un valor seguro, el dinero papel es eso "Papel", y las propiedades inmuebles etc, son publicas y están a la vista, tienen cargas impositivas cada vez mas desmesuradas y si las cosas se ponen muy mal los populistas las podrán usurpar para los "pobres..."


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En cuanto la implanten a nivel global...ni 4 sugus.



Nada nuevo, esta casi todo inventado, ya se encargaron hace 2500 años los romanos, en la República romana cuando se ponía un poquito fea la cosa en cada casa dejaban un pan todos los días y los sábados circo con fieras y gladiadores gratuito para todos.
Ahora pagita y champion league en abierto.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Nada nuevo, esta casi todo inventado, ya se encargaron hace 2500 años los romanos, en la República romana cuando se ponía un poquito fea la cosa en cada casa dejaban un pan todos los días y los sábados circo con fieras y gladiadores gratuito para todos.
> Ahora pagita y champion league en abierto.



Champion en abierto??
dónde dónde?


----------



## Long_Gamma (27 Feb 2020)

La banca ES no levanta cabeza... No me extraña que la mierda del EUR tampoco (o quizas es al revés)
Esta flirteando con unos soportes criticos; para mi incluso ya los han roto. El problema es que si se confirma, se van a 0 (sí a cero)

Disclaimer: no me hagais mucho caso ya que soy parte interesada, estoy corto los tres bancos de abajo, habiendo entrado a ppios de año, en el ultimo rebote que en ningun momento crei iba a tener recorrido.


----------



## Long_Gamma (27 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En cuanto la implanten a nivel global...ni 4 sugus.



MMT is coming.
Fusion de balances Tesoro & Banco Central.

Barra libre para imprimir e implementar cualquier iniciativa que el politburó decida (nadie sabe mejor que ellos, claro). La prueba es lo bien que han funcionado sus intervenciones hasta ahora.

Pero antes de eso, bajadita de tipos FED en la proxima reunion. Quizas 2-3 recortes este año.

Que nadie se preocupe, todo bajo control.


----------



## grom (27 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> MMT is coming.
> Fusion de balances Tesoro & Banco Central.
> 
> Barra libre para imprimir e implementar cualquier iniciativa que el politburó decida (nadie sabe mejor que ellos, claro). La prueba es lo bien que han funcionado sus intervenciones hasta ahora.
> ...



Pero eso significa hiperinflaccion...... o no?


----------



## Aro (27 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> Pero eso significa hiperinflaccion...... o no?



No, sólo saqueo a los ahorristas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La banca ES no levanta cabeza... No me extraña que la mierda del EUR tampoco (o quizas es al revés)
> Esta flirteando con unos soportes criticos; para mi incluso ya los han roto. El problema es que si se confirma, se van a 0 (sí a cero)
> 
> Disclaimer: no me hagais mucho caso ya que soy parte interesada, estoy corto los tres bancos de abajo, habiendo entrado a ppios de año, en el ultimo rebote que en ningun momento crei iba a tener recorrido.





Long_Gamma dijo:


> La banca ES no levanta cabeza... No me extraña que la mierda del EUR tampoco (o quizas es al revés)
> Esta flirteando con unos soportes criticos; para mi incluso ya los han roto. El problema es que si se confirma, se van a 0 (sí a cero)
> 
> Disclaimer: no me hagais mucho caso ya que soy parte interesada, estoy corto los tres bancos de abajo, habiendo entrado a ppios de año, en el ultimo rebote que en ningun momento crei iba a tener recorrido.



JOJOJO atacando a Patricia Botín y compani?.... Te van a excomulgar.... Arderas en la hoguera por infiel y no creer en el sistema.... No estarás comprando oro y plata también?... Eso no lo arreglas con 5 padres nuestros!....


----------



## Long_Gamma (27 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> Pero eso significa hiperinflaccion...... o no?



Ese es quid de la cuestion.

Si lees la teoria de la MMT, lo han hilado de una forma en la que parece bonito: el BC compra deuda directamente al gobierno (porqué pasar por los primary dealers?) y éste, barra libre para ejecutar las politicas de estimulos (nunca han estimulado nada pero eso da igual).

Apelan a la ilimitada capacidad del gobierno para crear dinero. La deuda y los déficits en este escenario, no importan ya. Os acordais del debate hace unos años del Trillion dollar coin? Se imprime lo que haga falta y se cancelan las deudas.

Lo que se les escapa es la confianza. Si ésta se pierde, es dificil de recuperar. Y si imprimes mas luchando contra ella, peor (es una funcion de la deuda). Y se les escapa porque no es una distribucion de equilibrio: sigue las propiedades de sistemas complejos. Ya que el comportamiento humano con sus decisiones (entramos ya en behavioral economics) y por lo tanto, el mercado, lo son.

Conceptos como emergence, adaptation etc... se les escapan. Emergence = el Invisible Hand de Adam Smith....


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Lo que se les escapa es la confianza.
> 
> Conceptos como emergence, adaptation etc... se les escapan. Emergence = el Invisible Hand de Adam Smith....



El "invisible hand" funciona si la gente entiende qué está ocurriendo y reacciona para protegerse en la medida de lo posible del "patógeno".

Qué pasará con la confianza cuando la gente descodifique que el patógeno que está paralizando la economía es el dólar y divisas nacionales que giran en torno a este y que la cura es el oro?

Mientras tanto, la única forma de reactivar el intercambio de bienes y servicios es regalar más estampillas...


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> MMT is coming.
> Fusion de balances Tesoro & Banco Central.
> 
> Barra libre para imprimir e implementar cualquier iniciativa que el politburó decida (nadie sabe mejor que ellos, claro). La prueba es lo bien que han funcionado sus intervenciones hasta ahora.
> ...



Sí, pero ojo : MMT = Dinero de 2 velocidades. ( Dinero REAL entre castuzos ...y confeti para la plebe ).

La Perth Mint ya tiene su chapa en Kucoin ( anunciada desde ayer, aunque no funcionaba ). Dejo link al hilo de la ciencia ficción, con un cruce de posts ad hoc ...k desde declarar el apartheid no moveis el culo del sofá, cabr**es...  ( y no hace falta pasaporte )

*Evolución del precio del Oro VII*

Las aplicaciones en blockchain , tokenización de activos e incluso pasarela fiat ( la primera txartela se va a forrar , no le doy cien días a una Mastercard/VISA ReketeGOLD ) se prestan especialmente a soltar la imaginación, sin duda...


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

Cryptos zumbando como Casino del Titanic.

Ké mal, ochessss...


----------



## Aceituno (27 Feb 2020)

Caída en vertical ahora mismo...


----------



## Higadillas (27 Feb 2020)

Como en 2008. Paciencia y si se puede, cargar más


----------



## Higadillas (27 Feb 2020)

Pero ojo, que es cosa del ratio fel euro dolar, en dolares esta subiendo el oro


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Feb 2020)

El objetivo 1600 de corrección sigue vigente, abrimos lis cortos exactos en su nivel pero me precipite en cierre, pero es lo que tiene operar contra corriente....


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El objetivo 1600 de corrección sigue vigente, abrimos lis cortos exactos en su nivel pero me precipite en cierre, pero es lo que tiene operar contra corriente....



Hace algunos dias, en el zenit del precio, comentabamos que las estrellas se estaban alineando para una correccion. Cada uno tenemos nuestras estrellas que vigilamos (las mias el COT, posiciones abiertas, graficos, momentum y correlaciones varias con otras cosas). Pregunté a PdL cual era su pronostico de techo en este ciclo, tratando de inciar el debate de que limitado recorrido extra podria tener esta subida.

Viendo los pocos thanks y la ausencia de interés en los demás, entiendo que mis advertencias fueron bastante aguafiestas; pero las dinamicas del precio del metal son asi. Y mas cuando hablaba de correcciones de 100+ USD (hoy ha tocado 1620 por lo que ya llevamos 70+ de correccion desde maximos)

Lo unico que leia era que este o aquel iba corriendo a comprar unos Krugers

Los muchos años de seguir este mercado a diario, me ha enseñado a atar las emociones en corto y nunca tradear con el "cataclismo y cambio de sistema monetario" como base decisional. Digo tradear pero ésto aplica a la inversion a largo plazo tambien. Si buscas puntos de entrada, mejor comprar a 1480Eur/oz como hoy que a 1560Eur/oz la semana pasada, un 5+% mas barato. Hoy en dia la gente mata a la abuela y a su golden retriever por un 5% de rendimiento anual.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hace algunos dias, en el zenit del precio, comentabamos que las estrellas se estaban alineando para una correccion. Cada uno tenemos nuestras estrellas que vigilamos (las mias el COT, posiciones abiertas, graficos, momentum y correlaciones varias con otras cosas). Pregunté a PdL cual era su pronostico de techo en este ciclo, tratando de inciar el debate de que limitado recorrido extra podria tener esta subida.
> 
> Viendo los pocos thanks y la ausencia de interés en los demás, entiendo que mis advertencias fueron bastante aguafiestas; pero las dinamicas del precio del metal son asi. Y mas cuando hablaba de correcciones de 100+ USD (hoy ha tocado 1620 por lo que ya llevamos 70+ de correccion desde maximos)
> 
> ...



¿ Y crees que esta dinámica bajista será momentánea para luego subir ? Mejor comprar ahora ¿ verdad ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hoy en dia la gente mata a la abuela y a su golden retriever por un 5% de rendimiento anual.



Yo mataría al Golden retriever de mi vecino gratis. Sin que me den ese 5% anual, ni nada. Es una estafa de perro, tiene mucho más de retriever que de Golden, y el puñetero se pasa todo el día ladrando...a la abuela no tengo el gusto de conocerla, pero por un 5%, todo es hablarlo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo mataría al Golden retriever de mi vecino gratis. Sin que me den ese 5% anual, ni nada. Es una estafa de perro, tiene mucho más de retriever que de Golden, y el puñetero se pasa todo el día ladrando...a la abuela no tengo el gusto de conocerla, pero por un 5%, todo es hablarlo.



LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

interesante articulo sobre como trabajan las ballenas
27 de febrero de 2020

Bear Stearns Déjà vu?


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hace algunos dias, en el zenit del precio, comentabamos que las estrellas se estaban alineando para una correccion. Cada uno tenemos nuestras estrellas que vigilamos (las mias el COT, posiciones abiertas, graficos, momentum y correlaciones varias con otras cosas). Pregunté a PdL cual era su pronostico de techo en este ciclo, tratando de inciar el debate de que limitado recorrido extra podria tener esta subida.
> 
> Viendo los pocos thanks y la ausencia de interés en los demás, entiendo que mis advertencias fueron bastante aguafiestas; pero las dinamicas del precio del metal son asi. Y mas cuando hablaba de correcciones de 100+ USD (hoy ha tocado 1620 por lo que ya llevamos 70+ de correccion desde maximos)
> 
> ...



Me guíe por la proporcionalidad del impulso con el anterior, contando exactamente en la zona 1540 donde estuvo haciendo la consolidación en tiempo, y no en profundidad, osea ensanchando el gráfico sin picos de sierra estridentes, no suelo fijarme nunca en el COT pero cuando lo puso L_G y aviso de las posiciones cortas tomadas y ver que el nivel coincidía con mi proyección pues decidí abrir los cortos ( avisé en el nivel de contado que lo hice)
Para mi análisis la corrección debería llegar a la zona 1590/1600$ para seguramente después de consolidar algo arrancar de nuevo otro impulso alcista que este sería más robusto y con dilatación, seguramente nos dejaría en los máximos en usd. O en entornos de el, el timing no lo se pero si me forzais a que cante, diría que el alcance de los máximos en dólares será para julio, segunda quincena más bien, después allí si que tendríamos una corrección más profunda... ya lo veremos... Si la consolidación en 1590/1620 es correcta incluso llegaría hasta estos entornos... Seguramente todo ello acompañado de una falsa apariencia de mejora económica por remisión estacional del virus... Sobre navidades más bien para 2021 ya de nuevo rompemos lo máximos de usd y desplegamos una nueva onda alcista...
Ale... Ya


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> interesante articulo sobre como trabajan las ballenas
> 27 de febrero de 2020
> 
> Bear Stearns Déjà vu?



Buen articulo. T, Butler un poco repetitivo pero siempre interesante. Ademas tiene razon sobre la adquisicion de Bear por parte de JPM, y éste heredando las masivas posiciones cortas de los primeros.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Grande Jim Grant. Absolute must watch.

Jim Grant: Rise in Gold Signalling Growing Awareness of Problems in Monetary System - The Sounding Line


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Se agotan los lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio en el mundo
Dice el forero que los lingotes grandes están desapareciendo del stock de las tiendas. En breve va a llegar el pánico y ya será tarde para comprar. 

Creo que es hora de dejar de mirar el precio ya que la formación de este es la que es y no responde a la realidad....
Me parece más importante que el precio, el stock real de oro físico disponible a la venta a ese precio.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 242259
> 
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Se agotan los lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio en el mundo
> ...



La info no es la misma que me llega a mi de un importantre dealer en ES. 
@Piel de Luna suele tener buena intel sobre esto, por su pasado numis y refino + sus contactos

De todas formas, el mercado retail nunca ha movido el precio del metal. De hecho hay correlaciones inversas.
Y fuera del precio, si nos concentramos puramente en el stock, el retail nunca podría poner en aprietos al cartel y forzarles a deshacer el apalancamiento papelero. Es la demanda institucional lo que importa.

Personalmente, no voy a lanzar ninguna accion derivada de estas noticias.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

El oro marcaba 35$ la onza el 14 de agosto de 1971, tenía ese precio pero no ese valor. 

En este momento la situación no es muy diferente, el precio y el valor están desacoplados y cualquier día se cierra le ventana del oro. Por el precio no sabes si es el 14 de agosto de 1971, pero otras señales ajenas a precio indican que esa fecha está muy próxima.


----------



## Aceituno (28 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro marcaba 35$ la onza el 14 de agosto de 1971, tenía ese precio pero no ese valor.
> 
> En este momento la situación no es muy diferente, el precio y el valor están desacoplados y cualquier día se cierra le ventana del oro. Por el precio no sabes si es el 14 de agosto de 1971, pero otras señales ajenas a precio indican que esa fecha está muy próxima.



¿A qué te refieres Spielzeug?


----------



## Mrbcn (28 Feb 2020)

Vaya ostia el paladio, - 14%. Plata - 6, 6% oro 2,5%.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Vaya ostia el paladio, - 14%. Plata - 6, 6% oro 2,5%.



Esto huele a Margin calls
SP500 sigue con el desplome de dias anteriores


----------



## Silver94 (28 Feb 2020)

En una semana la plata ha perdido casi un 12%. El oro casi un 5%.

A ver la semana que viene como se presenta.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro marcaba 35$ la onza el 14 de agosto de 1971, tenía ese precio pero no ese valor.
> 
> En este momento la situación no es muy diferente, el precio y el valor están desacoplados y cualquier día se cierra le ventana del oro. Por el precio no sabes si es el 14 de agosto de 1971, pero otras señales ajenas a precio indican que esa fecha está muy próxima.



Entiendo lo que dices pero ya veremos (ojala).
En 1971 no tenian el mercado de futuros para suprimir el precio; ademas de que el oro/USD era la base de Bretton Woods.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 242259
> 
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Se agotan los lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio en el mundo
> ...



He leído el hilo, no le doy ningún crédito a lo que dice, además en algún post que otro me ha dejado loco con lo que dice, de hecho le he contestado a uno de ellos. 
Hay escasez, y desde agosto del año pasado, pero desabastecimiento total como insinúa el en el hilo para nada... 
Me explico, a ver si me entendéis, yo soy comerciante de monedas de oro, esta semana a 50 el gramo me entra aprobechando la subida bastante mercancía, pongamos 3 o 4 kilos en muy poco tiempo, el precio a 50 y 49 es tubo durante 1 día y medio, tiempo suficiente para que a un pequeño/mediano comerciante le entre esa cantidad, estando a 50/49 aquí en Suiza y Francia se pagaría a 48/ 47 segurisimo, con lo cual ahora mismo sí vendemos a spot o cerca un poco por arriba estamos perdiendo, ahora viene mi pregunta.... El frutero compra lechugas a 50 para venderlas a 48?
Esperarse que respondo yo, pues bueno intentará que no, eso sí, si se van a podrir que remedio, ya!.... Pero es que el oro no se pudre!....


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

Hay dos formas de que la gente revise su visión del mundo:
1. Que cambie su forma de percibirlo (que entienda el significado del "virus" verde que devora la economía) y el mapa mental de la realidad cambia ya que encaja mejor con la realidad de los hechos que ve a su alrededor y se lo sepa transmitir a la gente de su alrededor, "contagiandoles" con su nuevo mapa de la realidad.

2. Qué la realidad cambié para verse obligado a buscar un mapa de la realidad que explique mejor lo que ocurre. Y lleguen poco a poco al punto 1.

Ambos contagios son virales, como lo será que la gente entienda de qué iba la película realmente, con ver un sólo cartel:

Ver archivo adjunto 242381


Entenderán quien les mentía sobre qué tipo de virus era camuflando como un problema de salud, lo que es un problema monetario que infecta al mundo (virus verde). Y un virus morado (mentiras necesarias para mantener con vida al virus verde).


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Como decia, record de todo. Y los datos solo incluyen posiciones abiertas hasta el martes pasado, la situacion ahora mismo mucho mas extrema todavia.
> 
> Rien ne va plus:
> 
> ...



Parece que la opcion #1 arriba esta en marcha
plus ca change plus c'est la meme chose...


----------



## esseri (28 Feb 2020)

Mafia parece k sí k van a meter. Aquí de físico no dice una mierda...o yo no sé verlo.

*China Approves Its First Gold Bullion ETFs*

"La demanda de oro físico real ha estado en auge en Asia a medida que el precio ha estado cayendo. Pero no está claro que eso se traducirá en una demanda de los nuevos ETF de oro, que se basarán en los precios spot del oro en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai. "


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> EL Oro se a este paso se va a convertir en la tipica inversion que despues de un tiempo piensas: "joder, si le hubiera metido todos los ahorros hace uno o dos meses soltaba el remo ipso facto..."



Eso se ve siempre a toro pasado, pero jugartelo todo a una carta puede acabar en una tragedia. Recordad sino en la época de los desahucios que dramas con la gente que tenía como único patrimonio el piso que valía con suerte la mitad del valor de la hipoteca.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> He leído el hilo, no le doy ningún crédito a lo que dice, además en algún post que otro me ha dejado loco con lo que dice, de hecho le he contestado a uno de ellos.
> Hay escasez, y desde agosto del año pasado, pero desabastecimiento total como insinúa el en el hilo para nada...
> Me explico, a ver si me entendéis, yo soy comerciante de monedas de oro, esta semana a 50 el gramo me entra aprobechando la subida bastante mercancía, pongamos 3 o 4 kilos en muy poco tiempo, el precio a 50 y 49 es tubo durante 1 día y medio, tiempo suficiente para que a un pequeño/mediano comerciante le entre esa cantidad, estando a 50/49 aquí en Suiza y Francia se pagaría a 48/ 47 segurisimo, con lo cual ahora mismo sí vendemos a spot o cerca un poco por arriba estamos perdiendo, ahora viene mi pregunta.... El frutero compra lechugas a 50 para venderlas a 48?
> Esperarse que respondo yo, pues bueno intentará que no, eso sí, si se van a podrir que remedio, ya!.... Pero es que el oro no se pudre!....




Yo ya lo dije, conozco a varias personas del sector que han vendido muchisimo oro estos dias, era oro que tenian almacenado desde hace bastante tiempo y han aprobechado los precios altos, eso si....... ellos han seguido guardando por si sigue subiendo a modo de tener su seguro de vida asegurado..........


Yo todas las monedas de oro que he ido poniendo estos dias se han ido vendiendo y me han mandado muchos mensajes preguntandome si tenia mas de algunos tipos en concreto, la gente esta comprando ahora mas que nunca y se estan fijando en los precios un poco menos que otras veces.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, la ultima vez que vi una caida de estas tan bruscas fue por que cierto banco vendio no se cuantas toneladas a la vez, igual ha pasado algo similar hoy no ?


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto, la ultima vez que vi una caida de estas tan bruscas fue por que cierto banco vendio no se cuantas toneladas a la vez, igual ha pasado algo similar hoy no ?



Y hay que deducir que ese banco está en problemas, ¿no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Y hay que deducir que ese banco está problemas, ¿no?




Cuando paso esto el banco no estaba en problemas, simplemente vendio su oro para hacer que pegara la ostia y luego recomprarlo mas barato, esto se hablo en muchos foros y creo que se llego a saber el banco que habia sido, no lo hicieron por estar en problemas, solo para vender estando arriba el precio, tambien decian que habia sido una manera de tirar el precio para que no siguiera subiendo.

Seguramente alguien recuerde cuando paso esto, viendo las graficas seguramente se pueda ver, lo unico que recuerdo es que fue despues de la ultima subida gorda en la anterior crisis y que despues de que pasara esto el precio se mantuvo durante bastante tiempo e incluso llego a bajar un poco mas.

Como es raro que haya pegado esta ostia me he acordado de esto y he pensado que igual estamos ante mismo escenario.


----------



## besto (28 Feb 2020)

Yo acabo de comprar unos futuros.  Para mi esto es solo una barrida de largos. Cuando todo parece que el oro se dispara al alzo y se llena de largos, van los vampiros y barren hacia abajo y cuando a la gente le saltan los stops se acelera el movimiento porque se vende todo a mercado. A ver si hay suerte y hay rebote del bueno.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Feb 2020)

esta semana las bolsas usanas han caido un 16%, el petroleo west texas tb ha caido un 16%, la plata tb ha caido un 16% y el oro un 6%

no se si esto será algo novedoso, supongo q no, pero desde luego raro si q es, yo no recuerdo q la bolsa en una semana se desplomara así y al mismo tiempo los metales preciosos y las materias primas tb

creo q hay q pensar en q significa este escenario, y si alguien sabe de algún antecedente q lo ponga, para q podamos echarle un vistazo y ver lo q ocurrió a continuación etc...., a ver si de esa manera logramos entender mejor a q nos enfrentamos

yo ya puse el martes un mensaje en el otro hilo del oro en el q decía q estábamos a las puertas de algo grande, cuando descubrí q había backwardation en los metales preciosos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2020)

besto dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar unos futuros.  Para mi esto es solo una barrida de largos. Cuando todo parece que el oro se dispara al alzo y se llena de largos, van los vampiros y barren hacia abajo y cuando a la gente le saltan los stops se acelera el movimiento porque se vende todo a mercado. A ver si hay suerte y hay rebote del bueno.




Si creo que puedes tener razon, he leido un par de informes que apuntan a esto, Los futuros del oro están cayendo más de un 1% este viernes debido a que los inversores continuaron recogiendo beneficios de las ultimas subidas.

Ademas dicen que para compensar las fuertes perdidas de pasta en bolsa se han puesto a vender oro que habia subido, ha sido la manera de algunos de no palmar pasta o de palmar menos.


----------



## Malderic (28 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> no se si esto será algo novedoso, supongo q no, pero desde luego raro si q es, yo no recuerdo q la bolsa en una semana se desplomara así y al mismo tiempo los metales preciosos y las materias primas tb
> 
> creo q hay q pensar en q significa este escenario, y si alguien sabe de algún antecedente q lo ponga, para q podamos echarle un vistazo y ver lo q ocurrió a continuación etc...., a ver si de esa manera logramos entender mejor a q nos enfrentamos



Durante el principio de la caída de 2008 el oro también cayó.


----------



## Aceituno (29 Feb 2020)

Antes del cierre del fin de semana ha querido subir un pelín. Puede ser que como ha indicado antes un compañero se quede rondando los 1600 $/oz...


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Feb 2020)

Mientras no baje de 1543 aún se podrán salvar los muebles.


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Feb 2020)

Yo estoy nadando en cash € y no se si pasarme al horo, me tiene nerbiozo el euro, pero si te fijas en el resto del mundo no hay tampoco gente seria, todo parece burbujeado.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> He leído el hilo, no le doy ningún crédito a lo que dice, además en algún post que otro me ha dejado loco con lo que dice, de hecho le he contestado a uno de ellos.
> Hay escasez, y desde agosto del año pasado, pero desabastecimiento total como insinúa el en el hilo para nada...
> Me explico, a ver si me entendéis, yo soy comerciante de monedas de oro, esta semana a 50 el gramo me entra aprobechando la subida bastante mercancía, pongamos 3 o 4 kilos en muy poco tiempo, el precio a 50 y 49 es tubo durante 1 día y medio, tiempo suficiente para que a un pequeño/mediano comerciante le entre esa cantidad, estando a 50/49 aquí en Suiza y Francia se pagaría a 48/ 47 segurisimo, con lo cual ahora mismo sí vendemos a spot o cerca un poco por arriba estamos perdiendo, ahora viene mi pregunta.... El frutero compra lechugas a 50 para venderlas a 48?
> Esperarse que respondo yo, pues bueno intentará que no, eso sí, si se van a podrir que remedio, ya!.... Pero es que el oro no se pudre!....



Avisa si empiezas a ver un nuevo tipo de comprador y si comienza a interesarse más gente. O si hay escasez...


.ᛟ. dijo:


> Yo estoy nadando en cash € y no se si pasarme al horo, me tiene nerbiozo el euro, pero si te fijas en el resto del mundo no hay tampoco gente seria, todo parece burbujeado.



Estamos en la fase previa a repudiar las divisas fiat:




La gente buscará lo tangible, cambiará su definición de dinero y se cambiará de paradigma económico y se descubrirán nuevos precios para el resto de bienes y servicios


----------



## quaver (29 Feb 2020)

Parece que el BIS ha tenido algo que ver con la bajada del oro... *par une vente à découvert de contrats à terme pour 3 milliards $*


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso día...caen las bolsas...caen los metales...cae el petróleo...caen las cryptos...
> 
> ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, está manipulado.



eso venía yo a comentar al hilo, a ver si conseguimos entender la cuestión:

-El tema del coronavirus al 90% de probabilidades (y me quedo corto) va a traer nuevos programas de expansión monetaria en todo el mundo para sostener la raquítica actividad económica y comercial. Lo que debería ser gasolina para los metales preciosos e incluso para el Bitcoin (yo no creo en Bitcoin, aunque los nuevos Token con respaldo de oro de Perth Mint si me parecen un avance en el buen camino para que haya una criptomoneda válida)

-Lo anterior, incluso si la bolsa se hubiera quedado congelada, ya tendría como digo que haber impulsado al oro. Pero es que además las bolsas mundiales se han despeñado sobre el 10% o mas de promedio en una semana, lo que induce a pensar que el oro debería haber además acogido dinero en su condición de refugio, junto al CHF, el JPY y el EURO, las monedas que mejor se han comportado esta semana. 

-Y sin embargo tanto oro como mineras de oro desplomadas. 

La web del GATA dice que la venta masiva de oro ha sido una liquidación forzosa para cubrir Margin Calls.

¿Podría haber tambien detras una manipulación interesada del precio?. Conocía la historia de los hermanos Hunt El desastre de los hermanos Hunt en el mercado de la plata | Economipedia y que había habido alguna sanción a algún banco por malas prácticas con el tema de los metales preciosos. La manipulación del precio de los metales no es ninguna novedad. Pero no se si una golpe de esta magnitud en un par de días la puede impulsar una sola voluntad, con el volumen que se ha movido. No soy no obstante un experto, aquí postea gente que parece saber mucho mas del tema. Lo que si que dudo es que los jefes de cualquier autoridad internacional, sea el BIS u otras, se vayan a jugar su prestigio y sus sueldazos inmensos manipulando los mercados


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, el escenario ha cambiado y la "vacuna rusa" de exportar en divisas nacionales hace que la situación cambie de:
> "Our currency, your problem" a "Our money, your problem" ya que para conseguir la money hay que liquidar la currency en el mercado que la admita. La currency tiene valor porque la gente no la liquida por oro y circula como medio de intercambio. Y va a dejar de circular por las medidas chinas contra el viru$ y a ser liquidada en oro por la "vacuna monetaria" rusa...
> 
> El mundo está inundado de dólares cuyos propietarios van a darse cuenta de que el escenario ha cambiado y que lo que tiene valor es el oro, no el billete verde que infecta el mundo



A mi lo que me gustaría que alguien me explicase es si estamos en el fin de la era del petroleo y como va a afectar eso al sistema monetario. Porque si no recuerdo mal hace muchos años se hablaba de "el petrodolar" y de que el sustento de la moneda de USA era el ser la moneda con la que se comerciaba la mas importante de las materias primas, el petroleo. ¿Quizas el tema de impulsar el Fracking y la producción propia de petroleo venga relacionado con eso? este tema da para hilo propio


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

quaver dijo:


> Parece que el BIS ha tenido algo que ver con la bajada del oro... *par une vente à découvert de contrats à terme pour 3 milliards $*



No hay que mirar el precio, cualquier día puede ser el 14 de agosto de 1971. Para saber lo cerca que está hay que fijarse más en estas señales que más que otra cosa ponen en evidencia que han perdido el control de la situación que les obligan a medidas cada vez más desesperadas para "fijar" el precio del oro en función de sus intereses.

Yo voy a cambiar lo que me queda de cash que es poco pero no sé que día van a cerrar la ventana. Dejo en "el banco fiat" lo justo para pagar facturas mientras la gente lo acepte como dinero lo que depende únicamente de que comprenda qué está pasando realmente con el "virus" cuyos efectos económicos se van a ver dentro de poco en su vida cotidiana




Yo invertiría en fiat lo justo que puedas permitirte perder...


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Que opináis sobre el reseto del sistema monetario mundial, será un hipótesis infundada o se hará realidad algún día.
> Según algunos: ¿El oro acabara siendo el patrón monetario como lo fue antaño? En este sentido hay muchos comentarios en la red y desde luego tiene su lógica.
> Si fuera así no cabe duda que el oro experimentará una gran subida....



Guerra de petrodólares - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Diría que el BREXIT supone que UK deja su tradicional postura de agente secreto de USA en la UE y se vuelve abiertamente al bando de USA en vista de que USA va a machacar a base de bien al EURO para evitar que se comercien las materias primas en la divisa europea.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo.
> Pero muy a final. El USD sera el last man standing.
> Antes habran ardido todas las demas.
> 
> Y el USD no tiene "valor" solo por el oro. Lo sustentan varias cosas mas. Kissinger y Volcker no eran gilipollas. Esta costando a CN-RU horrores deshacer el tinglado.



Lo sustenta el ejército, cualquier pais que pretenda crear una bolsa comercial de materias primas en otra divisa se arriesga a lo que se arriesga


----------



## quaver (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No hay que mirar el precio, cualquier día puede ser el 14 de agosto de 1971. Para saber lo cerca que está hay que fijarse más en estas señales que más que otra cosa ponen en evidencia que han perdido el control de la situación con medidas cada vez más desesperadas.



Totalmente de acuerdo... no era por el precio en sí, sino saber de dónde había venido el golpe


----------



## angel220 (29 Feb 2020)

quaver dijo:


> Parece que el BIS ha tenido algo que ver con la bajada del oro... *par une vente à découvert de contrats à terme pour 3 milliards $*



No seamos ingenuos a estas alturas de la película, los movimientos que ha habido esta semana en los MP, han sido producidos por lo mismo que siempre en los últimos 50 años, salvemos al soldado verde del soldado amarillo, y solo hay uno/s que tienen pistolas para hacerle frente y que no les cuesta NADA, ya esta, la economía esta parada se venia el caos bursátil y había que ayudar a los amigos (con perdidas acumuladas multimillonarias en cortos de oro, que ya no podían aguantar mas), punto y pelota. Ayer se hablaba mucho de que era para aumentar el colateral de la acciones y proteger posiciones en bolsa, solo es hechar el balon fuera a otros y desviar la atención, ellos son quien tienen el poder de intervenir ya que es una intervención pura y dura lo que ha pasado esta semana (veremos siguientes), los movimientos de bajadas eran bestiales, CONTROLADOS y puntuales en momentos precisos. y quien/es pueden hacerlo pues eso solo ellos.
P.D. No me creo solo haya habido una intervención solo (mas bien una continuada desde el 24 sobre las 15,15, con puntillazo ayer y esperar a que sea el ultimo o ya veremos)


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Buena frase "Eso se compra y se guarda" es un valor seguro, el dinero papel es eso "Papel", y las propiedades inmuebles etc, son publicas y están a la vista, tienen cargas impositivas cada vez mas desmesuradas y si las cosas se ponen muy mal los populistas las podrán usurpar para los "pobres..."



Tampoco es descartable en caso de crisis monetaria que se nacionalice el oro, se prohiba su compraventa y se persiga dicha actividad como el tráfico de drogas. Obviamente, si el oro recibe el mismo trato que las drogas por parte de las autoridades seguirá habiendo un mercado negro dado que España acoge muchas mafias muy bien armadas pero ¿En que posición quedaría el forero que quiere hacer líquidos sus cuatro Krugerrands? ¿Quedarías con un desconocido que te va a comprar los cuatro Krugerrands por -digamos que la Onza esta a 3000 euros- por 12.000 Euros cuando en ese momento te pueden sus compinches poner la pistola en la nuca, quitarte el oro, y no puedes denunciar porque su tenencia es ilegal?
Mas nos vale a todos aceptar que frente a la autoridad del estado puesto en "modo totalitario" no tenemos ninguna posibilidad. Quizas la combinación Oro+Primos Armados si sea efectiva, pero eso solo lo tienen la Etnia y las Mafias.
Es mi opinión


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaría que alguien me explicase es si estamos en el fin de la era del petroleo y como va a afectar eso al sistema monetario. Porque si no recuerdo mal hace muchos años se hablaba de "el petrodolar" y de que el sustento de la moneda de USA era el ser la moneda con la que se comerciaba la mas importante de las materias primas, el dolar. ¿Quizas el tema de impulsar el Fracking y la producción propia de petroleo venga relacionado con eso? este tema da para hilo propio



Al ser el petróleo vital para que el dólar infecte la economía todo lo relativo a el resulta estrategico y el discurso a su alrededor confuso por el mismo motivo (sopa de dinosaurios VS origen abiótico)


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La banca ES no levanta cabeza... No me extraña que la mierda del EUR tampoco (o quizas es al revés)
> Esta flirteando con unos soportes criticos; para mi incluso ya los han roto. El problema es que si se confirma, se van a 0 (sí a cero)
> 
> Disclaimer: no me hagais mucho caso ya que soy parte interesada, estoy corto los tres bancos de abajo, habiendo entrado a ppios de año, en el ultimo rebote que en ningun momento crei iba a tener recorrido.



Importante y revelador post, gracias. Hace pocos meses la prensa económica dando la matraca con que si los pisos remontaban, que si la gente comprando para alquilar y así aseguraban su jubilación, el foro lleno de Trolls dando la matraca con que los pisos en España iban a subir muchísimo....y los tres grandes bancos, que deberían forrarse a dar préstamos, pasando las de caín en bolsa.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 242259
> 
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Se agotan los lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio en el mundo
> ...



de eso tambien interesa comentar cosas. yo suelo mirar los precios de las monedas en Anlagegold24 y estos precios van oscilando con la cotización del oro (no se a que horas los renuevan, pero van cambiando). lo que ya no tengo tan claro es si esa supuesta escasez de oro físico la vamos a ver algún día. Vale, hay muchísimo oro papel, pero tampoco hay que olvidar que por cada forero que se compra un Krugerrand o un Maple hay mucha gente vendiendo las joyas de la abuela. Las mujeres jóvenes de hoy dia no usan joyas de oro, en el momento que la costumbre de tener joyas de oro vaya despareciendo en la India va a salir bastante oro a la venta.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro marcaba 35$ la onza el 14 de agosto de 1971, tenía ese precio pero no ese valor.
> 
> En este momento la situación no es muy diferente, el precio y el valor están desacoplados y cualquier día se cierra le ventana del oro. Por el precio no sabes si es el 14 de agosto de 1971, pero otras señales ajenas a precio indican que esa fecha está muy próxima.



Ese precio hay que ajustarlo a la inflación, 35$ de 1971 son 223$ en 2020. Un precio buenísimo, me compraba ahora mismo 100 onzas a crédito si alguien me las vendiese a ese precio.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Esto huele a Margin calls
> SP500 sigue con el desplome de dias anteriores



Es lo que dice el GATA. La duda que me viene a la cabeza es si esta bajada artificial no va a suponer un refuerzo del siguiente impulso alcista. Habrá que ver que pasa con el coronavirus. En estas situaciones de pánico es imposible predecir como van a reaccionar los propietarios de acciones.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Avisa si empiezas a ver un nuevo tipo de comprador y si comienza a interesarse más gente. O si hay escasez...
> 
> 
> Estamos en la fase previa a repudiar las divisas fiat:
> ...



Gracias por poner la pirámide de Exter y recordar a los inversores en pisos para alquilar que la próxima regulación de precios del alquiler no es el único riesgo. El real estate está muuuy arriba


----------



## esseri (29 Feb 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> eso venía yo a comentar al hilo, a ver si conseguimos entender la cuestión:
> 
> -El tema del coronavirus al 90% de probabilidades (y me quedo corto) va a traer nuevos programas de expansión monetaria en todo el mundo para sostener la raquítica actividad económica y comercial. Lo que debería ser gasolina para los metales preciosos e incluso para el Bitcoin (yo no creo en Bitcoin, aunque los nuevos Token con respaldo de oro de Perth Mint si me parecen un avance en el buen camino para que haya una criptomoneda válida)
> 
> ...



Este es un hilo de Oro y de ello hablamos, ok...

pero, para lo k sea k vaya a pillar protagonismo económico en un hipotético reset ... el k lo posea ANTES , k se prepare para una wena montaña rusa ...pero una k haga de él un sonajero psicoemocional.

El show es ya de aúpa...y lo llevarán al Caos extremo. La impresora tiene un planeta de gorrones comiendo de su mano ( parásitos mamandurrieros de laas Admin Fiat, empleados banksters k arruinan a sabiendas a sus vecinos, parásitos integrados en el fiat de las admin públicas...en fin, basura en néctar como casi ninguna sociedá vió antes ).

A cuenta del "trinca y calla" las cotas de inmoralidá son de pura plusmarca. Ké puto asco.


----------



## Aceituno (29 Feb 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Importante y revelador post, gracias. Hace pocos meses la prensa económica dando la matraca con que si los pisos remontaban, que si la gente comprando para alquilar y así aseguraban su jubilación, el foro lleno de Trolls dando la matraca con que los pisos en España iban a subir muchísimo....y los tres grandes bancos, que deberían forrarse a dar préstamos, pasando las de caín en bolsa.



El caso es que hay zonas de costa en las que se está construyendo a saco y a marchas forzadas, cosa que me extrañó cuando lo vi. De hecho, estos años de atrás se estaban vendiendo pisos a la mitad del precio que tenían al principio. Imagino que todo estará relacionado...


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Este es un hilo de Oro y de ello hablamos, ok...
> 
> pero, para lo k sea k vaya a pillar protagonismo económico en un hipotético reset ... el k lo posea ANTES , k se prepare para una wena montaña rusa ...pero una k haga de él un sonajero psicoemocional.
> 
> ...



Contra ese virus que infecta la sociedad en todas sus facetas es contra lo que se está luchando


----------



## esseri (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Contra ese virus que infecta la sociedad en todas sus facetas es contra lo que se está luchando





Sinceramente, más asco me da "el sistema inmune" y su mezquina , inmasticable mansedumbre e inmoralidá.

El HOMBRE , el ejercicio de existencia PERSONAL ...ha pasado de regalo/don milagroso...a homenaje a la puta diarrea. Y el tan cacareado liberalismo empieza por ahí : Intentar preservar nuestra capacidá de realización personal durante el paso por este valle de lágrimas.

Puta banda de flanders , sumisos, alcawetes y cobardes.


----------



## esseri (29 Feb 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Tampoco es descartable en caso de crisis monetaria que se nacionalice el oro, se prohiba su compraventa y se persiga dicha actividad como el tráfico de drogas. Obviamente, si el oro recibe el mismo trato que las drogas por parte de las autoridades seguirá habiendo un mercado negro dado que España acoge muchas mafias muy bien armadas pero ¿En que posición quedaría el forero que quiere hacer líquidos sus cuatro Krugerrands? ¿Quedarías con un desconocido que te va a comprar los cuatro Krugerrands por -digamos que la Onza esta a 3000 euros- por 12.000 Euros cuando en ese momento te pueden sus compinches poner la pistola en la nuca, quitarte el oro, y no puedes denunciar porque su tenencia es ilegal?
> Mas nos vale a todos aceptar que frente a la autoridad del estado puesto en "modo totalitario" no tenemos ninguna posibilidad. Quizas la combinación Oro+Primos Armados si sea efectiva, pero eso solo lo tienen la Etnia y las Mafias.
> Es mi opinión



Pues sí...y lo dicho : K ni tu mejor colega sepa k tienes onzas, si las tienes.

De la confiscación armada, pasarán al escarnio público a cuenta de la insolidaridá para con "el colectivo/bien común". Y la envidia de los desheredados es peor k la condescendencia de la castuza. Y en Hezpaña, deporte nacional.

Todos éstos miserables k siempre k hay k pagar la ronda en el bar, se van al báter...se pasarán tu propiedá privada por allá. Por allá mismo.

EN un reset ande los muertitos de jambre sobeevivirían con una misérrima RBU, sin acceso al dinero y la vida "de primera velocidá"...a quién le extrañaría k un conocido/cuñáo/vecino...no te mande a casa a los del detector de metales. En ese escenario de frustración, las colas del servicio anónimo de delación iban a dar la welta a la manzana.


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sinceramente, más asco me da "el sistema inmune" y su mezquina , inmasticable mansedumbre e inmoralidá.
> 
> El HOMBRE , el ejercicio de existencia PERSONAL ...ha pasado de regalo/don milagroso...a homenaje a la puta diarrea. Y el tan cacareado liberalismo empieza por ahí : Intentar preservar nuestra capacidá de realización personal durante el paso por este valle de lágrimas.
> 
> Puta banda de flanders , sumisos, alcawetes y cobardes.



Buen comentario. Personalmente me gustan las refelexiones con perspectiva como esta; yo dedico mucho tiempo a ello tambien. El metal es importante pero secundario.

Me recuerdas a esa escena de _La flaqueza del bolchevique_, donde el investment banker Luis Tosar llora a lagrima viva en su coche, sonando el _stand by_ de Extremoduro de fondo. Destrozado, precisamente por eso; por no canalizar su capacidad a la realizacion personal. Mirando a traves de la cortina de la vida, impotente ante lo que ve. La boca llena con las cenizas de sus sueños.


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Mar 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> El caso es que hay zonas de costa en las que se está construyendo a saco y a marchas forzadas, cosa que me extrañó cuando lo vi. De hecho, estos años de atrás se estaban vendiendo pisos a la mitad del precio que tenían al principio. Imagino que todo estará relacionado...



Ciertas zonas si tienen demanda, economicamente explicable, debido a la reorganización interna de la población en España hacía las areas urbanaa de las grandes ciudades. Ahí estan comprando gente joven que forma familias. Pero en muchas zonas del pais solo compran los que en el foro llaman "langostas" para alquilar porque ni las letras del tesoro ni los depósitos bancarios dan apenas interes


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2020)

Un rato para el domingo.
Bear Stearns Déjà vu? | SilverSeek.com


----------



## walkerheras (1 Mar 2020)

Y que solución, tiene toda esa manipulación?


----------



## Aro (1 Mar 2020)

¿Qué pasa con el metal? | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## angel220 (1 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con el metal? | Unai Gaztelumendi



Muy bien y claramente explicado, salvar al soldado verde y sus acolitos


----------



## Aceituno (1 Mar 2020)

Y continúa la caída...

Edito: parece que remonta un poco


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

El trasfondo de lucha por cambiar de sistema monetario es innegable para quien quiera verlo con las señales que dan en la prensa China:




Entendiendo a qué se refiere China con el virus tiene más sentido lo que ocurre pero vamos que puedes seguir la película como si se tratase de un virus biológico, cada vez más raro y el guión te "encajará" con los hechos puesto que el "virus" lo puedes decodificar en diferentes mapas de la realidad con un significado diferente.

El trasfondo monetario es obvio, y en mi opinión, la lucha contra el "poder invisible en las sombra" que infecta la política y miente sobre cuál es el significado del virus en este contexto, también. Ese nivel de conflicto, tiene su mapa de la realidad más preciso sobre contra quién y cuál es el terreno donde se libra la lucha en este nivel:




La ventana de oportunidad que menciona China se va a cerrar en breve. Y la lucha contra el "virus qué infecta la economía y contagia al sistema político" se va a recrudecer.


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El trasfondo de lucha por cambiar de sistema monetario es innegable para quien quiera verlo con las señales que dan en la prensa China:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 244428
> 
> ...



Ké opinas del ETF k se va a abrir en Shangai ? Cómo encajaría éso ahí ? ( al parecer, más de uno en China )

*Evolución del precio del oro*


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ké opinas del ETF k se va a abrir en Shangai ? Cómo encajaría éso ahí ? ( al parecer, más de uno en China )
> 
> *Evolución del precio del oro*



ETF referenciado al yuan y respaldado por el oro fisco del Shanghái gold exchange. 

Nada que ver con otros ETF referenciados al dólar y respaldos por un mercado que no redime en oro físico si no en dinero fiat.

Esta semana es crucial en el tema del coronavirus, China avisa que se cierra la ventana para contener la infección verde y que redoblará sus medidas. Ya ha insinuado a EEUU que va a tener que ser más transparente a la hora de comunicar de qué va la lucha contra el virus realmente.

China (y aliados) van a dar una vuelta de tuerca para meter aún más presión en los mercados. La "ventana de oportunidad" entiendo que es una ventana para cambiar de sistema monetario y que la gente no lo relacione la lucha contra el virus con la lucha contra el dólar y secuaces en la sombra.


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ETF referenciado al yuan y respaldado por el oro fisco del Shanghái gold exchange.
> 
> Nada que ver con otros ETF referenciados al dólar y respaldos por un mercado que no redime en oro físico si no en dinero fiat.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo éso en el artículo, ya me gustaría. ( Ké te hace pensar k se respalda en físico ? )

Lo asocia con los modelos de ETFs yankees - de gran éxito - y dice k está vinculado al precio spot en Shangai :


"*Los reguladores de valores chinos aprobaron el lanzamiento de dos ETF de oro en lingotes de oro que se cotizarán en la bolsa de valores de Shanghai, brindando a los inversores en China un concepto de ETF que ha sido un éxito rotundo en los EE. UU*. Pero que se ha topado con vientos en los últimos meses. -año el rally de oro vacila.

Las aprobaciones permiten que Huaan Asset Management Co. y Guotai Asset Management Co. procedan con lanzamientos de productos por separado, según un informe publicado por Bloomberg News que citó fuentes de ambas firmas de gestión de activos. En el informe no estaba claro cuándo podrían lanzarse los productos.

El ETF de lingotes más grande del mundo, SPDR Gold Shares ( GLD ), sigue siendo el lanzamiento de fondos cotizados en bolsa más impresionante en los 20 años de historia de los fondos cotizados en bolsa. Reunió sus primeros $ 1 mil millones en solo tres días en noviembre de 2004.

Sin embargo, este año, el fondo ha desangrado más de $ 16 mil millones en activos y su precio ha caído más del 17 por ciento. Eso significa que los activos de GLD han caído aproximadamente un 38 por ciento este año, a apenas $ 45 mil millones, según datos compilados por IndexUniverse.

*La demanda de oro físico real ha estado en auge en Asia a medida que el precio ha estado cayendo. Pero no está claro que eso se traducirá en una demanda de los nuevos ETF de oro, que se basarán en los precios spot del oro en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai.*

En términos más generales, la industria de los ETF en Asia y en China es considerablemente más pequeña que en los EE. UU., En parte porque algunos inversores chinos que están interesados en los ETF podrían liquidarse en valores listados en otros lugares, incluidos los EE. UU.

Los activos totales de ETF en la región de Asia y el Pacífico son menos de $ 80 mil millones, según ETFGI, la consultora ETF con sede en Londres.

En comparación, los activos de ETF de EE. UU. Actualmente están en $ 1.5 trillones."


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Posiblemente acabar sin Oro...y encima, por una supér empufada de papelotes.

Menuda estafa a la puñetera jeta.

Experts Suggest Lebanon Should Sell its Gold Reserves to Save its Economy


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Yo no veo éso en el artículo, ya me gustaría. ( Ké te hace pensar k se respalda en físico ? )
> 
> Lo asocia con los modelos de ETFs yankees - de gran éxito - y dice k está vinculado al precio spot en Shangai :
> 
> ...



China usará su ETF en la lucha contra el dólar. Entiendo que lo usará para que suba el precio, así que si que estará respaldado por oro físico.

Lo que está en el momento crucial es la batalla contra el virus verde:

Origin of novel coronavirus still hangs in the air - Global Times

Aquí un artículo del otro vocero del gobierno chino. Leerlo en clave de "virus biológico" tiene cada vez menos sentido. A destacar del artículo:
El New York Times pide que todas las comunicaciones respecto al coronavirus que están haciendo autoridades sanitarias y científicas pasen a ser controladas por el vicepresidente Pence (necesitan recuperar el control de un guión que se les va de las manos)

China responde que es un movimiento irresponsable que pone en peligro a la población y puede obligarles a facilitar información que no ha sido transmitida.

China les urge a que la divulgación de la información sea transparente (o sigues el guión dorado o vas a quedar en una situación cada vez más complicada)

Dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo enfrentando a la población contra su gobierno, guerra de IV generación. Esperemos que no lleguemos ahí porque entonces vamos a tener un hard reset en la zona controlada por el billete verde.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Gold has 'immunity' to coronavirus, Goldman says

El oro es inmune al virus dice goldman sachs 

Mientras la prensa China, dice que tras el virus se financiará a la economía real:



@Caballero sin espada , no pueden hacer chinofobia, el virus de las "gafas moradas" se lo impide, usan sus propias "armas":


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Mar 2020)

Con la paliza que le dieron no hace ni 4 días y ya vuelve a estar a 1602$...


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

La caída del oro ya comentaron que hubo una intervención masiva directamente del BIS para tirar el precio vendiendo oro papel y que el oro no sea percibido como refugio. Medidas desesperadas para retrasar lo inevitable.

Respecto a las materias primas, se tendrán que descubrir nuevos precios una vez cese la manipulación con ventas al descubierto. La productividad ha aumentado mucho pero el virus nos impide disfrutarla:


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2020)

FED baja 50 BPS


----------



## Aceituno (3 Mar 2020)

Y llegará a rondar los 1800... al tiempo...

En el fondo esta bajada forzoda ha dado la oportunidad de cargar un poco más...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Mar 2020)

¡¡¡¡¡ COMPRAD,COMPRAD INSENSATOS!!!!!


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Mar 2020)

Técnicamente aún no cambia nada, la vela del viernes sigue mandando mientras no se haga un cierre semanal por arriba de ella que de continuidad a la subida y fin a la actual corrección. 
En cuanto al físico todo igual los particulares siguen a un ritmo muy fuerte de compras, escasea el metal (que no desabastecimiento) solo solucionados momentáneamente por las mint directamente y refinerías que funden joyas como si no hubiera un mañana ante la nueva la nueva moda de la gente más joven de comprar las joyas en plata y no en oro.. la diferencia de precio manda nuevas modas y el oro es muy valioso para llevarlo colgando de una oreja o del cuello, mandan nuevos menesteres para el.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Mar 2020)

*La Reserva Federal rebaja los tipos de interés por los riesgos del coronavirus

La entidad central no había tomado una decisión de emergencia de este tipo desde 2008: deja la tasa en el 1%-1,25%*

Bajan los tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal por los riesgos del coronavirus


----------



## mr nobody (3 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *La Reserva Federal rebaja los tipos de interés por los riesgos del coronavirus
> 
> La entidad central no había tomado una decisión de emergencia de este tipo desde 2008: deja la tasa en el 1%-1,25%*
> 
> Bajan los tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal por los riesgos del coronavirus



yo creo que en el horizonte estan los tipos negativos igual que estan empezando en EU. De locos... felicidades al que tenga ahorros en el banco!


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Medidas desesperadas para intentar retrasar lo inevitable.
Todo el chiringuito se basa en que la gente tenga confianza en que lo que se usa como dinero actualmente ES dinero y que lo seguirá siendo en el futuro. Pero se va a dar cuenta de que no es así en cuanto la gente comprenda que falta poco para que el oro vuelva a ser la vara de medir. Es solo un "pequeño" cambio de percepción


----------



## Silver94 (3 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Medidas desesperadas para intentar retrasar lo inevitable.
> Todo el chiringuito se basa en que la gente tenga confianza en que lo que se usa como dinero actualmente ES dinero y que lo seguirá siendo en el futuro. Pero se va a dar cuenta de que no es así en cuanto la gente comprenda que falta poco para que el oro vuelva a ser la vara de medir. Es solo un "pequeño" cambio de percepción:



Yo veo a la gente tan alejada de los temas económicos, que me parece que nunca van a darse cuenta de eso.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Mar 2020)

Si es posible concreta más tu opinión "contraria" porque yo he dado un abanico de posibilidades. ¿Qué es lo que niegas?

¿Niegas que en términos comparativos históricos con las materias primas (petróleo, cereales y plata) este caro? Si es así ¿afirmas que el ratio se mantendrá o aumentará de aquí a, por ejemplo, 1-3 años?

Porque si no niegas eso las únicas posibilidades son que esas materias primas suban con respecto al oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo veo a la gente tan alejada de los temas económicos, que me parece que nunca van a darse cuenta de eso.



Cuando la gente note que se paran las fábricas, que empiezan a escasear productos y que su dinero vale cada vez menos va a centrarse en el tema monetario y a darse cuenta de que lo que usan como dinero está sentenciado. 

También puede ser que lo gestionen con discreción en la "ventana de oportunidad" que ha generado la lucha contra el virus y todo se quede en una gripe muy rara que ha parido un sistema monetario basado en el oro. En vez de cisne, era cigueña...


----------



## Silver94 (3 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando la gente note que se paran las fábricas, que empiezan a escasear productos y que su dinero vale cada vez menos va a centrarse en el tema monetario y a darse cuenta de que lo que usan como dinero está sentenciado.
> 
> También puede ser que lo gestionen con discreción en la "ventana de oportunidad" que ha generado la lucha contra el virus y todo se quede en una gripe muy rara que ha parido un sistema monetario basado en el oro. En vez de cisne, era cigueña...



La gente no se da cuenta de que su dinero vale menos, se piensan que todo sube.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta de que su dinero vale menos, se piensan que todo sube.



Exactamente esa es la mentalidad que se ha inculcado, que si el Ipc, que si es por la inflación, que si todo sube por que tiene que subir, y no nos damos cuenta que lo que baja es el valor del dinero no los costes de los productos


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Pues así están las cosas por China:



Las ondas expansivas tienen que llegar en breve y seguirán tirando los precios de las materias primas. Y han dicho que están dispuestos a poner en cuarentena al país entero para luchar contra el virus. Por lo pronto el petróleo debería seguir cayendo:





Mientras se use como unidad de cuenta un medio de pago, puede ocurrir que las bolsas sigan haciendo "máximos" mientras realmente caen a plomo medido en oro. En el gráfico de arriba las bolsas medidas en dólares y abajo las bolsas medidas en oro:




@EclécticoPragmático . Se tienen que descubrir nuevos precios para todo ya que todos los mercados están manipulados por el virus verde en mayor o menor medida.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Mar 2020)

Puede ser, pero siendo consciente de que aumentar los actuales ratios con respecto al petroleo (35) y la plata (95) solo ha ocurrido en momentos muy puntuales y de corta duración en los últimos 120 años (gran depresión para el petroleo y 2º guerra mundial mundial para la plata). Con respecto a los cereales no tengo datos de periodos tan largos (si alguien los tiene se agradecería el aporte).













La probabilidad estadística juega en contra de ese escenario; solo lo veo posible en escenarios comparables o más graves que aquellos, como precisamante pudiera ser el colapso financiero capitalista global actual. Como peakoilero no lo veo imposible, ya que el evento al que nos efrentamos es único en la historia de la civilización, y en cierta forma la economía ya se ha comenzado a neofeudalizar desde el shock de precios del petróleo y crisis de 2008. Pero incluso en ese escenario, una vez pasado el periodo de transición, las ratios volverían a su nivel normal.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Australian bullion flows in 2019 dominated by large bar shipments to the UK as demand in the region declines

"Cuando la demanda de nuevas importaciones disminuye, debido a la falta de demanda o al excedente de chatarra en cualquier mercado en particular, este material a menudo se redirige al Reino Unido o Suiza en forma de 995 barras grandes.* Los envíos al Reino Unido en 2019 aumentaron más del 500% a un estimado de 182 toneladas, el nivel más alto de este siglo, mientras que los flujos a Zúrich también aumentaron en más del 120% a solo 23 toneladas para un 57% combinado del total total*. "


----------



## L'omertá (3 Mar 2020)

Oro 1.646,25 

Ka pachado?


----------



## Aro (3 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Puede ser, pero siendo consciente de que aumentar los actuales ratios con respecto al petroleo (35) y la plata (95) solo ha ocurrido en momentos muy puntuales y de corta duración en los últimos 120 años (gran depresión para el petroleo y 2º guerra mundial mundial para la plata). Con respecto a los cereales no tengo datos de periodos tan largos (si alguien los tiene se agradecería el aporte).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un gusto leerte, igual que a PdL y LnGmm, que ponéis el contrapunto informado a la euforia dorada, desde una posición "orera" que compartimos todos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Mar 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Oro 1.646,25
> 
> Ka pachado?



Pues estimado amigo, al parecer, Los señores Americanos han dicho esta tarde, que debido a no sé que virus, el que preste su dinero a otro, recibirá menos pasta como retribución a ese prestamo, ahora que hace un rato. Y el que tiene esa pasta a debido pensar que igual el oro mola más ahora que hace un rato... O algo así por el estilo. Por qué yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de economía, de economía ni puñetera idea tampoco.

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

La chusma y sus bromitas nunca son un problema en esta vida, nunca. De hecho, son "esta vida" ...pura esencia de ella.

El problema es k el bien no tenga recursos contra ella y sus malabares. Siempre es y será así...sin mundos de piruleta, pues el factor humano impide ejecutar una tendencia de convivencia colectiva equilibrada k se diseñe - y facilmente - sobre el papel....ese factor humano desequilibra el diseño colectivo de gobernanza en favor de quienes lo operan. No hay tendencia humana más natural k ésa : En todos los países, culturas y épocas, con todas sus claves de estilo, pudor y discreción...el k reparte la mejor parte.

En el Oro, es muy simple : k se integre en la operativa económica mundial. Y no hay otra. Mientras tanto, y respecto al sistema monetario imperante...dará iwal k el Oro esté en 1500 pavos k en 5.000 ó 17, ese indicador será pura prestidigitación - aunque seguro k en los 5.000 nahide se quejará, por más k sin ser parte DE FACTO del sistema, seguiría siendo un precio absolutamente especulativo y ficticio -.

En mi opinión, mientra no haya un actor de verdadera enjundia defendiendo ese escenario, no cabe ni preocuparse. Son todo castillos en el aire. ( Y más tras la aparición de las cryptos, pues hasta hace diez años, se podía esperar cierta "inercia lógica" si el sistema monetario desbarraba alejado del Oro...pero hoy, ya ni éso , pues hasta en un contexto de desbarre podrían activarse otros "planes B").


----------



## mr nobody (3 Mar 2020)

Que opinias de este tipo de noticias?

BBC Mundo - Noticias - Sacar oro de los asteroides es el nuevo negocio

Yo creo que mucha ciencia ficcion hay ahi. La ESA se las ve y desea solo para hacer aterrizar una mierda robot en un asteroide y la mayoria de veces falla...


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Que opinias de este tipo de noticias?
> 
> BBC Mundo - Noticias - Sacar oro de los asteroides es el nuevo negocio
> 
> Yo creo que mucha ciencia ficcion hay ahi. La ESA se las ve y desea solo para hacer aterrizar una mierda robot en un asteroide y la mayoria de veces falla...



Pues yo opino que son picos y palas siderales. 
O sea, el viejo truco de vender picos y palas, crecepelos, cómo forrarte con la bolsa, y demás maravillas,... y por el camino forrarse a costa de otros.

Me hace gracia, porque en el fondo, algunos de estos millonetis están tan idos, que cualquier día alguno se va a espichar de verdad con sus paranoias espaciales.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Mar 2020)

Script *must_close_below_2%reval* en marcha...


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2020)

Por cierto, en este otro hilo, los tags están también que trinan.... madre mía cómo está el patio.... en fin, lo mejor es no hacer mucho caso al tema


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Que opinias de este tipo de noticias?
> 
> BBC Mundo - Noticias - Sacar oro de los asteroides es el nuevo negocio
> 
> Yo creo que mucha ciencia ficcion hay ahi. La ESA se las ve y desea solo para hacer aterrizar una mierda robot en un asteroide y la mayoria de veces falla...



En su entrevista de hoy, un bitcoñero de pro defendía esa tesis con Max Keiser...aunke aún en ese plano Juliovernista ( más bien diría Berlanguista, pero vamos, por mantener el plano Global del debate ) afectaría siquiera a sus requetetataranietos. ( Por cierto, un Keiser, bufón panfletero , especulata y FUDero ánde los haya k defendía en esa misma conversa el hallazgo, ya obviamente desestimado , y bien k lo sabrá él , de 3500 tms de Oro en India ).

Lo dicho Y NO HAY OTRA : Integrar el factor Oro en la ecuación económica global. Y ya. EL metal amarillo daría una lección de metástasis en rima consonante , verso alejandrino y olé ... k ríete tú del kolonavilus. Hasta entonces...puñetas y puñetitas.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Te conozco bacaláo...

Lo has zankeado por tu natural cienciaficcionero...i know. @Spielzeug


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En su entrevista de hoy, un bitcoñero de pro defendía esa tesis con Max Keiser...aunke aún en ese plano Juliovernista ( más bien diría Berlanguista, pero vamos, por mantener el plano Global del debate ) afectaría siquiera a sus requetetataranietos. ( Por cierto, un Keiser, bufón panfletero , especulata y FUDero ánde los haya k defendía en esa misma conversa el hallazgo, ya obviamente desestimado , y bien k lo sabrá él , de 3500 tms de Oro en India ).
> 
> Lo dicho Y NO HAY OTRA : Integrar el factor Oro en la ecuación económica global. Y ya. EL metal amarillo daría una lección de metástasis en rima consonante , verso alejandrino y olé ... k ríete tú del kolonavilus. Hasta entonces...puñetas y puñetitas.



El kaiser éste, la verdad que yo los veo todos, pero el tío se le nota que tiene intereses en el bitcoin.... 
Para unas cosas pone el ojo crítico, que me parece bien, pero luego para otras como ésta, se deja ir con sus intereses y no se corta un pelo ni en disimular ni en una puerta abierta a la duda (que hay tropemil)... un poco cansino pero bueno, ta bien


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por cierto, en este otro hilo, los tags están también que trinan.... madre mía cómo está el patio.... en fin, lo mejor es no hacer mucho caso al tema



Sep...además, como el OP del hilo no está ya en él...ahí quedarán de por vida.

Pero vamos - y cierro oxtópic , k no vale la pena- ...perfesta muestra de los desencajes mentales del personal/personaje.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Script *must_close_below_2%reval* en marcha...



En unos días tendrán que intentar tirarlo de nuevo, "below 2%" cada poco tiempo es un crecimiento exponencial igualmente.



Ratio S&P oro indica que se van a caer los mercados y a subir el oro. Ya pueden ir interviniendo...


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Script *must_close_below_2%reval* en marcha...






Spielzeug dijo:


> En unos días tendrán que intentar tirarlo de nuevo, "below 2%" cada poco tiempo es un crecimiento exponencial igualmente.
> 
> 
> Ratio S&P oro indica que se van a caer los mercados y a subir el oro. Ya pueden ir interviniendo...



Podríais ampliar un pelín ese punto, please ?

Merci.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2020)

Todo lo que sube (por la cara y sin nada más que aire que lo sustenta), acaba bajando, y de forma acelerada....
Y todo lo que hunden (para sus negocios sucios), acaba saliendo a flote,... con fuerza...

Esta década, empezando por este año, promete diversión. Se huele la tormenta...

Por cierto, pueden retenerlo mucho con papel, pero cuando la gente se empiece a dar cuenta de que no hay oro ni encima ni debajo de la tierra, para cubrir semejante timo papel, porque se les ha ido de las manos el tema,.... cuando empiecen a cancelar y cambiar papel por físico,.... el petardazo sí que va a salir en los telediarios. Entonces veremos una buena corrida.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Mar 2020)

Parece que no les gusta especialmente que el oro sea percibido como un refugio. En cuanto da un tirón, le pisan la cabeza...
Todo el mundo sabe que lo hacen e incluso el porqué lo hacen, pero incomprensiblemente se mira hacia otro lado.
Igual con indirectas al estilo Gila, se dan por aludidos:

-Alguien está manipulando el mercado de algo y no quiero señalar


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Podríais ampliar un pelín ese punto, please ?
> 
> Merci.



Se supone que saltan automáticamente órdenes de venta de oro papel si el precio del oro sube más de un 2%, un control de daños.

Pero son solo rumores


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Script *must_close_below_2%reval* en marcha...





Spielzeug dijo:


> Se supone que saltan automáticamente órdenes de venta de oro papel si el precio del oro sube más de un 2%, un control de daños.
> 
> Pero son solo rumores



Sep...

yo quiero un gesto del establishment, kojonex... es lo k falta...

*What's really needed for gold prices to skyrocket, and it's not a recession*

“Las recesiones son inherentemente negativas para el oro históricamente. Recuerde que en 2008, el oro en realidad disminuyó casi un 30%* antes de que realmente tuviera la respuesta de la política y que todo funcionara*, y luego el oro alcanzó máximos históricos después de eso ”,

( Crees k hay recursos realmente del propio mercado y sus agentes particulares para k esos movimientos se hagan insostenibles??? , o sea, ves objetivamente una dinámica inexorable de compras k desguacen esa operativa chanchullera ?) @Spielzeug ( abierto a debate, por supuestón )


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sep...
> 
> yo quiero un gesto del establishment, kojonex... es lo k falta...
> 
> ...



De qué stablishment hablamos? Del que habla con el guión verde o con el guión dorado?
El stablishment dorado ha hablado:



El otro stablishment está capitulando, en mi opinión, muchas cosas se seguirán moviendo por inercia hasta que paren.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De qué stablishment hablamos? Del que habla con el guión verde o con el guión dorado?



Cualquiera.

Todos tienen capacidá para usar el Oro conforme a su poder...no es necesaria una dominancia mundial...sólo trabajar en esos términos para k otra gente haya de subirse al carro. ( personalmente, de hecho, a mí quien más me llama en ese sentido son los escondiditos del Petro-Rublo-Gold ...aunke claro, no hablamos de PIB a la altura de estos otros dos...ni del mismo poder de arrastre )


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Cualquiera.
> 
> Todos tienen capacidá para usar el Oro conforme a su poder...no es necesaria una dominancia mundial...sólo trabajar en esos términos para k otra gente haya de subirse al carro. ( personalmente, de hecho, a mí quien más me llama en ese sentido son los escondiditos del Petro-Rublo-Gold ...aunke claro, no hablamos de PIB a la altura de estos otros dos...ni del mismo poder de arrastre )



Poca preocupación por parte rusa, no parece que tengan coronavirus en casa y como a cualquier país exportador le interesa un sistema monetario basado en oro.

Lo de quien tiene cuanto oro se desvela al final del juego que tengan que destapar las cartas para poder ponerle tokens que gocen de la aceptación de los demás:




Ya veremos cuánto oro tiene coronavirus o si todo era una máscara...


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Casino Royale...

*Options trader bets $2 million on a monster rally for gold*

"Para que este comercio sea rentable, los precios del oro tendrían que aumentar por encima de $ 1,742.20 para el 26 de mayo, que es cuando expiran los contratos de futuros de oro de junio. Eso representaría un movimiento del 9% más alto desde el cierre del lunes, y vería que el producto alcanza sus niveles más altos desde noviembre de 2012 "


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Podríais ampliar un pelín ese punto, please ?
> 
> Merci.



Es la 2 percent rule que llama GATA. Si te montas un gráfico que muestre los dias en los que el oro ha cerrado >2% son muy pocos. Especialmente respecto a los dias con caidas de >2%. Estadisticamente poco probable 

Intradia sí sobrepasa 2% pero luego "algo" pasa.

Forma parte del supression handbook de esta gente. Como hace años, aquel algoritmo que hacia bajar el metal 5-10 USD cada mañana, antes de que abrieran las bolsas en Europa: for setting up the tone of the day . Para crear momentum bajista. Creo que Andrew Maguire persiguió el tema y el algo se lanzaba enalgun sitio de europa del este.

Y sin salir de la parte forensico-estadistica de la supresion, tenemos otro de los clasicos: atacar en los fixings...







En este gráfico teneis el Average Intra-day Price Trend of Gold 08/1998-06/2006.
Lo que representa son los precios minuto por minuto de mas de 2000 sesiones, consolidados en un solo dia. Por lo tanto, este gráfico "intra-dia" estacional muestra como se comporta el precio en cada minuto de la sesion. Como lo ha hecho las ultimas 2000+ sesiones (8años).

Es estadisticamente imposible extremadamente poco probable que SIEMPRE el metal baje antes de los (antiguos) fixings, AM y PM.
Fijaros que tambien baja cuando abre NY... LOL.

Todos tenemos esta fantasias de qué trade te montarias si te transportaran 20 años al pasado. Pues aqui lo teneis: en algun sitio estan las ganancias proyectadas de ponerse corto y largo basado en lo de arriba. Y además, trade facil: lo programas y a dejarlo correr años 

Otro dia otro capitulo del analisis forense de la supresion: basado en otro area ademas de la estadística


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Mar 2020)

La noticia estrella para mi fue el articulo en el FT o WSJ no me acuerdo, titulado "pet rock"
Os acordaís? Qué grande el gilipollas de "periodista economico", ahora estigmatizado de por vida. LOL


----------



## Muttley (4 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La noticia estrella para mi fue el articulo en el FT o WSJ no me acuerdo, titulado "pet rock"
> Os acordaís? Qué grande el gilipollas de "periodista economico", ahora estigmatizado de por vida. LOL



Trader viendo al "pet rock" (el oro) entrar en la fiesta.







Y dice: Ok, who brought the dog?


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Mar 2020)

Rusia en 2019 exporto a Londres 116 toneladas, estaba haciéndolo en el orden de 14 Tn anuales, esto no quiere decir que este vendiendo sus reservas para nada, lo que quiere decir es que los últimos 5 años había tenido secuestrada toda la producción del país (es uno de los principales productores de oro del mundo, bueno de oro y de todo) tener en cuenta que por su plan de abandonar y vender todos los bonos USA tenía un gran exceso de liquidez que le permitía el poder quedarse toda su producción, una vez ese flujo de liquidez se ha parado porque ha pulido toda la deuda USA no le es tan fácil seguir secuestrando su producción al 100%.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Mar 2020)

Y no todo va a Londres, refinerías Suizas también tienen flujo de oro Ruso que hacia años no tenían, las refinerías trabajan a toda máquina, a ver si es posible seguir y no lo impide el virus, que por otro lado igual no le gusta la temperatura media alli


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Rusia en 2019 exporto a Londres 116 toneladas, estaba haciéndolo en el orden de 14 Tn anuales, esto no quiere decir que este vendiendo sus reservas para nada, lo que quiere decir es que los últimos 5 años había tenido secuestrada toda la producción del país (es uno de los principales productores de oro del mundo, bueno de oro y de todo) tener en cuenta que por su plan de abandonar y vender todos los bonos USA tenía un gran exceso de liquidez que le permitía el poder quedarse toda su producción, una vez ese flujo de liquidez se ha parado porque ha pulido toda la deuda USA no le es tan fácil seguir secuestrando su producción al 100%.



Y en Londres el destino es:

Oro soberano de aquellos paises que tienen parte de su metal custodiado por el BoE. Éste se vendió corto en su dia y ahora probablemente hacen replenishment para lo que viene...
ETFs: las bóvedas de éstos tienen sede en Londres. Entregas metal para crear participaciones, asi funciona un ETF. Es un alrbitraje al final
LBMA: ésta pura y dura reserva fraccionada de metal (unallocated = meras anotaciones en cuenta, puro papel) necesita "algo" de fisico. No funciona 100% papel
El punto 2 y 3 de arriba estan interconectados: GLD es un buffer de la LBMA, como explicaba hace tiempo FOFOA. Los custodians son los mismos... JPM, HSBC. Asi es facil cocinar todo de puertas adentro.
LBMA = 100% OTC. Lo mas opaco que hay. El escandalo y el miedo que generaria el conocer sus entresijos haria dispararse el metal cientos de USD al instante. Y el fisico desaparecer de las tiendas. Si la gente supiera las toneladas de papel que hay encima de una sola onza...


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De qué stablishment hablamos? Del que habla con el guión verde o con el guión dorado?
> El stablishment dorado ha hablado:
> Ver archivo adjunto 245713
> 
> ...



El GSR esta en maximos historicos.

Este movimiento alcista del metal esta exclusivamente centrado en el oro: lo que quiere decir que es un safe heaven move, una demanda motivada por el miedo, buscar refugio etc...

No es una demanda monetaria ya que esa parte de la plata hubiera reaccionado tambien. La plata tiene una pinta horrible.

Cualquier noticia, evento ("vacuna" "COVID" remitiendo, impactos macro no tan graves como lo esperado etc...) que haga disminuir el miedo y el oro caerá fuerte. 

Personalmente me gustan las alzas mas motivadas por deuda, deficits, QE... son mas sostenibles. Vamos a ver si se activan tus pronosticos y pasamos del miedo al impacto de "virus" a un escenario de mercado inundado de papel por los BCs


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El GSR esta en maximos historicos.
> 
> Este movimiento alcista del metal esta exclusivamente centrado en el oro: lo que quiere decir que es un safe heaven move, una demanda motivada por el miedo, buscar refugio etc...
> 
> ...



Ambas cosas van juntas, el miedo por las consecuencias económicas de la lucha contra el virus:
India's Tech Sector Takes A Hit On Supply Issues | SafeHaven.com

Y la respuesta del virus que es imprimir más dinero para defenderse de los efectos del parón de la economía:
World Bank pledges $12bn coronavirus aid package

Las intervenciones en el mercado de repos aumentan (a lo bestia):



Y esto acaba de empezar, las ondas expansivas de las medidas económicas de la lucha contra el virus aún no han llegado a Europa pero en otros sectores hay desplome absoluto. Como muestra los ingresos por juego en Macao (su principal actividad son los casinos):



El panico ha llegado al sistema financiero (de ahí las intervenciones cada vez más agresivas para mantener la confianza y por parte de los más altos estamentos, BIS vendiendo oro al descubierto y ahora el banco mundial ofreciendo nuevas inyecciones de dinero)
Solo falta que el panico llegue a la ciudadanía y no falta mucho...


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2020)

Para aquellos a quienes no suene Tether, es la stable coin nº1 del ranking crypto...un chanchullo sin respaldo siquiera sobre el k se levanta la ilusión y el precio de BTC ...pero k a día de hoy, es la quinta chapa del ranking con 5000 kilos de cap, nada menos.

En fin, k capacidá de arrastre, toda y más...y su stable coin respaldada en Oro, como indica el link, como un tiro desde su salida. ( Si el respaldo es bueno, de tradear con Tether - un truño k ni siquiera garantiza el fiat de su "precio" - a hacerlo con Tether Gold, un paso ).

Tether Gold (XAU₮) Reaches Market Cap of $21 Mln, Surpassing Biggest Rival


----------



## Silver94 (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No es una demanda monetaria ya que esa parte de la plata hubiera reaccionado tambien. La plata tiene una pinta horrible.



¿Qué creéis que va a hacer la plata en las próximas semanas? Yo la veía bajando un poco más estos días, pero parece que va aguantando el tirón.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (5 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿Qué creéis que va a hacer la plata en las próximas semanas? Yo la veía bajando un poco más estos días, pero parece que va aguantando el tirón.



Hola Silver94, 

acabo de hacer la siguiente pregunta en otro hilo, como veo que más o menos es lo mismo, la pongo aquí, a ver si hay alguien que pueda decir algo el por qué.
......considerando que la plata tiene mucho más peso con fines industriales que como valor refugio, por qué la plata no sigue la tendencia bajista como el resto de materias primas debido al paro de fábricas chinas....etc. La plata la verdad que está aguantado muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Hola Silver94,
> 
> acabo de hacer la siguiente pregunta en otro hilo, como veo que más o menos es lo mismo, la pongo aquí, a ver si hay alguien que pueda decir algo el por qué.
> ......considerando que la plata tiene mucho más peso con fines industriales que como valor refugio, por qué la plata no sigue la tendencia bajista como el resto de materias primas debido al paro de fábricas chinas....etc. La plata la verdad que está aguantado muy bien.
> ...



Qué porqué no baja la plata? 
Qué está aguantando bien? 
Sí baja más, ya ni la recogen del suelo, no valdría la pena... 
Qué está aguantando?... Los que compraron en los máximos del 2011 mirá aver que opinan a 34 euros onza... Los que compraron oro en máximos del 2011 a 43 el gramo, ya ganan más de un 10%...


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

The Classical Gold Standard Can Inform Monetary Policy


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

Desde luego...estos dos no parece k estén muy pòr la labor de k el Oro pierda protagonismo o se ponga en 4 chavos, mirusté...

Russia set to overtake China as biggest gold producer from 2029


----------



## Dylan Thomas (5 Mar 2020)

Cuál es el ratio típico de la plata con respecto al oro?


----------



## Forcopula (5 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Aguantando? Hace unos meses estaba casi en 20$. Hace apenan semana y pico estaba casi en 19$. Hoy esta en 17,3x.
> Hacemos la misma comparación con el oro?
> 
> Mejor no. Yo no creo que este aguantando cuando el ratio esta en casi 96. Creo que lo esta haciendo mas bien mal, y espero que remonte en algún momento.



Joder, no te cebes que ya bastante dosis de dura y, desgraciadamente, triste realidad les habían dado más arriba.

El momento de la plata llegará, pero más tarde que pronto me temo, ojalá me equivoque pero no parece que vaya a seguirle el ritmo al oro.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Cuál es el ratio típico de la plata con respecto al oro?



El Histórico 1/15
El Geológico 1/10
El promedio desde el abandono del patrón oro (1971). 1/65
El alcanzado el los máximos de finales de los 70. 1/17
El alcanzado en los máximos del 2011. 1/30.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Mar 2020)

El coeficiente de correlación (R2 en términos estadísticos) entre el oro y la plata es alto. Aproximadamente 0.9. Algo así como que el 80% de los movimientos del precio de la plata se pueden explicar vía los del oro.

El GSR o ratio Oro Plata “*de equilibrio*” es, como toda información que se consume rápido para alimentar un sesgo cognitivo, básicamente falaz. Este tipo de info abunda en el foro. Y es dañina para alguien que llega virgen e influenciable, sin haber analizado a fondo las dinámicas del mundo del metal previamente. Mi humilde opinión, es que ponderéis especialmente info de gente como PdL, con años de experiencia profesional en el sector desde diversos ángulos (refino y retail-numismatico).

El famoso ratio Oro Plata 16:1 es herencia del lobby ejercido por la industria minera Ag finales sXIX. Un periodo deflacionario en el que el sector primario quiso combatirlo vía incremento de los precios de la plata. Siendo la herramienta para ello el ligarla legislativamente (monetariamente, por decreto) al oro en un “ratio” favorable. El resultado fue el bimetalismo.

Así que nada que ver con razones de oferta/demanda, geología o fundamentales.

(el bimetalismo falló, como sabréis, ppios del sXX y a partir de ahí prevaleció solo gold-standard)

Como decía en un anterior comentario, hay un gap en el precio Au Ag ahora mismo. Si nos apoyamos en la correlación (olvidando “teóricos” GSR de equilibrio y demas analysis superficiales), o el oro corrige bastante, o la plata debería subir. Siendo el desenlace y timing incierto.

Yo soy bullish plata largo plazo, pero por otras razones que las típicas foreras.


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El Histórico 1/15
> El Geológico 1/10
> El promedio desde el abandono del patrón oro (1971). 1/65
> El alcanzado el los máximos de finales de los 70. 1/17
> El alcanzado en los máximos del 2011. 1/30.



Y añado que sólo ha estado consistentemente por encima de 90 en caso de guerra,
la primera vez en el ataque japonés a Pearl Harbor DIC41-FEB42
la segunda en la entrada de USA en la primera Guerra del Golfo EN91.

....y ahora.

Gold to Silver Ratio - 100 Year Historical Chart

Algo va a pasar....


....o está pasando como dice el viejo Paul.


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El coeficiente de correlación (R2 en términos estadísticos) entre el oro y la plata es alto. Aproximadamente 0.9. Algo así como que el 80% de los movimientos del precio de la plata se pueden explicar vía los del oro.
> 
> El GSR o ratio Oro Plata “*de equilibrio*” es, como toda información que se consume rápido para alimentar un sesgo cognitivo, básicamente falaz. Este tipo de info abunda en el foro. Y es dañina para alguien que llega virgen e influenciable, sin haber analizado a fondo las dinámicas del mundo del metal previamente. Mi humilde opinión, es que ponderéis especialmente info de gente como PdL, con años de experiencia profesional en el sector desde diversos ángulos (refino y retail-numismatico).
> 
> ...



el ratio oro/plata histórico durante miles de años (mucho antes del siglo XIX por tanto) se mantuvo sin apenas cambios en el entorno del 1/12 al 1/16, para ello solo hay q coger los sueldos en metales de los legionarios romanos y de los tercios españoles, ambos estaban fijados oficialmente

el sistema monetario romano en la antiguedad, así como el florentino y el de los reyes católicos en el siglo XVI no dejan dudas respecto a cual era el ratio oro/plata en ese momento, basta con mirar la convertibilidad de las monedas de plata en oro y viceversa

geologicamente solo hay diez veces mas plata que oro, eso es un hecho, lo cual demuestra q los romanos no iban desencaminados

lo q si es discutible es el establecimiento del patrón oro y a q se debió, sus orígenes se encuentran en los banqueros alemanes del XIX, q por motivos coyunturales a causa de la guerra francoprusiana en esos momentos tenían mucho mas oro q plata y por tanto les beneficiaba q se estableciera un patrón oro, casualmente los rothschild en su oficina de londres poco despues comenzarían a ser los responsables oficiales de la fijación del precio del oro

se calcula q dentro de 20 años solo habrá unas 6 veces mas plata q oro en el mundo, debido a q todo el oro extraido de la superficie terrestre está guardado, mientras q el 60% de la plata extraida en las últimas décadas (q es cuando se ha extraido la inmensa mayoría de la plata del planeta, actualmente se extrae mas plata en un año q en 300 años años de ocupación española de américa) se ha perdido debido a q era plata destinada a usos industriales y esta no se ha reciclado, cosa q si sucede con el oro aunq solo sea para recuperar un mísero gramo (ver los robots de apple para tal efecto en sus iphones)


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2020)

Forced March Towards the "Reset" | GoldBroker.com

Interesante artículo. En 2008 lo llamaron guerra de divisas, en 2014 lo llamaron guerra comercial, en 2020...

@esseri : la prensa alemana haciendo mainstream las criptos redimibles en oro como probable evolución monetaria:
Flossbach von Storch: Warum die Menschen an Gold glauben | DAS INVESTMENT

La prensa China deja claro que no hay marcha atrás para la economía mundial con esta viñeta titulada "bache en el camino"


----------



## Lego. (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo soy bullish plata largo plazo, pero por otras razones que las típicas foreras.



ya contarás.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El coeficiente de correlación (R2 en términos estadísticos) entre el oro y la plata es alto. Aproximadamente 0.9. Algo así como que el 80% de los movimientos del precio de la plata se pueden explicar vía los del oro.
> 
> El GSR o ratio Oro Plata “*de equilibrio*” es, como toda información que se consume rápido para alimentar un sesgo cognitivo, básicamente falaz. Este tipo de info abunda en el foro. Y es dañina para alguien que llega virgen e influenciable, sin haber analizado a fondo las dinámicas del mundo del metal previamente. Mi humilde opinión, es que ponderéis especialmente info de gente como PdL, con años de experiencia profesional en el sector desde diversos ángulos (refino y retail-numismatico).
> 
> ...



Comparto tu post al 100%, yo también soy "muy" alcista en cuanto a la plata, hace mucho tiempo que mantengo entre amigos de profesión el discurso por mi parte que la explosión de la plata no va a venir precisamente por su componente monetario, componente que como se está demostrando en el precio está bastante "olvidado", para mi el precio estallara por la evidencia palpable de su escasez, y para ello debemos invocar al dios "peak silver". 
Sinceramente, a la plata no la considero la hermana del oro, más bien del paladio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el ratio oro/plata histórico durante miles de años (mucho antes del siglo XIX por tanto) se mantuvo sin apenas cambios en el entorno del 1/12 al 1/16, para ello solo hay q coger los sueldos en metales de los legionarios romanos y de los tercios españoles, ambos estaban fijados oficialmente
> 
> el sistema monetario romano en la antiguedad, así como el florentino y el de los reyes católicos en el siglo XVI no dejan dudas respecto a cual era el ratio oro/plata en ese momento, basta con mirar la convertibilidad de las monedas de plata en oro y viceversa
> 
> ...



Gran post!...


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> ya contarás.



La plata tiene todas las papeletas para sustituír al oro en el sector de la joyería, así lo han decidido la gente más joven, y la evidencia de la escasez lo reafirmara, el oro quedará exclusivamente para ser un contenedor de valor. 
La aparición en la gran crisis del 2008 de compro oros como champiñones fue el primer paso para recoger las máximas joyas posibles de oro del pueblo, cuanto menos oro en manos del pueblo mejor para sus intereses.


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata tiene todas las papeletas para sustituír al oro en el sector de la joyería, así lo han decidido la gente más joven, y la evidencia de la escasez lo reafirmara, el oro quedará exclusivamente para ser un contenedor de valor.
> La aparición en la gran crisis del 2008 de compro oros como champiñones fue el primer paso para recoger las máximas joyas posibles de oro del pueblo, cuanto menos oro en manos del pueblo mejor para sus intereses.



Si consiguen conectar realmente con ese sector más joven...sin Oro, la capacidá de revalorización "industrial" - en un sector de un valor como el joyero - sí k sería del copón.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Si consiguen conectar realmente con ese sector más joven...sin Oro, la capacidá de revalorización "industrial" - en un sector de un valor como el joyero - sí k sería del copón.




Fíjate en un detalle que hace tan solo 6/7 años era inconcebible, las joyerías que tienen para compra/venta joyas de oro de segunda mano lo hace prácticamente como si fuese metal de inversión, osea como un Kruger, pesan comprueban los 18kilates al peso lo multiplican por 750 y lo dividen por 1000 y adelante, osea metal de inversión puro y duro. 
Además también fíjate en las nuevas joyerías de moda, Pandora, Tous y demás, crean nuevas tendencias en joyería pero dando de lado al oro y como protagonista indiscutible la plata.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el ratio oro/plata histórico durante miles de años (mucho antes del siglo XIX por tanto) se mantuvo sin apenas cambios en el entorno del 1/12 al 1/16, para ello solo hay q coger los sueldos en metales de los legionarios romanos y de los tercios españoles, ambos estaban fijados oficialmente









A partir de finales del sXIX, la pseudo-estabilidad del ratio oro/plata nunca vuelve a ser la misma, debido a varios factores; los mas importantes la “modernizacion” del Sistema monetario y la financializacion de la economia. Mi comentario intentaba explicar que nadie deberia dar por supuesto ese ratio oro/plata _histórico_ como algo hacia lo que las “anomalias” a partir del sXIX revertirian en un futuro.



tristezadeclon dijo:


> geologicamente solo hay diez veces mas plata que oro, eso es un hecho, lo cual demuestra q los romanos no iban desencaminados



Fuente de tu afirmacion por favor. Que llevo oyendo lo mismo años.

Abundance of elements in Earth's crust - Wikipedia
Ag abundancia corteza Terrestre 0.07 mg/kg = ppm by mass
Au abundancia corteza Terrestre 0.0011 mg/kg = ppm by mass
La plata es 63 veces mas abundante que el oro. Y no me consta que ésta sea multiplos mas dificil de extraer que el oro, al ser en muchos casos un by-product.



tristezadeclon dijo:


> lo q si es discutible es el establecimiento del patrón oro y a q se debió, sus orígenes se encuentran en los banqueros alemanes del XIX, q por motivos coyunturales a causa de la guerra francoprusiana en esos momentos tenían mucho mas oro q plata y por tanto les beneficiaba q se estableciera un patrón oro, casualmente los rothschild en su oficina de londres poco despues comenzarían a ser los responsables oficiales de la fijación del precio del oro



Un patron oro ¿se "establece" por banqueros? ¿No es el estado natural de un sistema monetario desde milenios? ¿O defiendes que el patron "exclusivamente" en oro es lo que los banqueros han establecido (sin plata)?
¿Como propones gestionar el volumen de plata fisico necesario en las bovedas de los Bancos Centrales en un bimetalismo bajo tus ratios _historicos_ hoy en dia? Que respalde la actual masa monetaria. Haz tus calculos de basandote en M1, M2... con un 50% de plata a ver cuantos cientos de campos de futbol de plata te salen.



tristezadeclon dijo:


> se calcula q dentro de 20 años solo habrá unas 6 veces mas plata q oro en el mundo, debido a q todo el oro extraido de la superficie terrestre está guardado, mientras q el 60% de la plata extraida en las últimas décadas (q es cuando se ha extraido la inmensa mayoría de la plata del planeta, actualmente se extrae mas plata en un año q en 300 años años de ocupación española de américa) se ha perdido debido a q era plata destinada a usos industriales y esta no se ha reciclado, cosa q si sucede con el oro aunq solo sea para recuperar un mísero gramo (ver los robots de apple para tal efecto en sus iphones)



No entiendes el stock to flow del oro. Y lo peor, supones que como el oro no se consume y "esta ahí", *se puede disponer de él en todo momento*. La mayor parte del oro nunca vera la luz del dia en cientos de años, a efectos prtacticos es como si se hubiera consumido.
No crees que a los BC y el BIS los ultimos años (y hoy mismo) no les gustaria tener a mano 200TO para desplomar el mercado unos cientos de USD?

Largo plata OK.
Pero por las razones adecuadas. El sistema monetario nunca va a ser lo que era el florentino o el de los reyes catolicos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Forced March Towards the "Reset" | GoldBroker.com
> 
> Interesante artículo. En 2008 lo llamaron guerra de divisas, en 2014 lo llamaron guerra comercial, en 2020...
> 
> ...



Spiel, no veo nada de color oro como en otras viñetas anteriores
¿Qué pasa?


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> ya contarás.



MMT


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Fuente de tu afirmacion por favor. Que llevo oyendo lo mismo años.
> 
> Abundance of elements in Earth's crust - Wikipedia
> Ag abundancia corteza Terrestre 0.07 mg/kg = ppm by mass
> ...



Reservas mundiales de plata en 2020 según el Instituto Geológico de estados unidos: 560.000 toneladas

https://pubs.usgs.gov/periodicals/mcs2020/mcs2020.pdf página 155

Reservas mundiales de oro en 2020 según el instituto Geológico de Estados Unidos: 50.000 toneladas

https://pubs.usgs.gov/periodicals/mcs2020/mcs2020.pdf página 75

o sea, quedan 11 veces mas plata q oro según el Instituto Geológico de Estados Unidos


en cuanto a tu asombro pq afirmo q los bankeros impusieron el patrón oro, supongo q es dificil q nos pongamos de acuerdo, pq tambien creo q esos mismos bankeros impusieron al gobierno de estados unidos la creación de la reserva federal en 1913 por la puerta de atrás en plenas vacaciones de navidad, así q imagínate lo lejos q estamos

el resto de cosas q escribes son elucubraciones tuyas q tu te lo guisas y tu te lo comes, ni yo he dicho nada de ningún patrón bimetálico ni por supuesto voy a entrar en lo del stock to flow ya q igualmente nada tiene q ver con lo comentado por mi, así q tu mismo

en lo único q coincidimos es q yo tb estoy largo en plata a muy largo plazo, un saludo


----------



## Forcopula (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, no veo nada de color oro como en otras viñetas anteriores
> ¿Qué pasa?



En el centro del laberinto hay una gran "G", el final del camino es la G (Gold). 
Supongo que he visto muchos vídeos de confabulaciones, pero es verdad que me lo ha parecido sin mirar demasiado la viñeta.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lego. (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> MMT



Modern Monetary Theory, supongo.

Y que te refieres a que antes o después la montaña de dinero creada basándose en la MMT acabará trasladándose a la plata antes o en más medida que a otros activos.

¿Es algo así?


----------



## Aro (5 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, no veo nada de color oro como en otras viñetas anteriores
> ¿Qué pasa?



Para salir del laberinto hay que pasar por la G que está en el centro.


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En el centro del laberinto hay una gran "G", el final del camino es la G (Gold).
> Supongo que he visto muchos vídeos de confabulaciones, pero es verdad que me lo ha parecido sin mirar demasiado la viñeta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Hombre... yo es k ni sé de dónde viene el dibujo final , y no va exactamente en la línea del kolonavilus y todo éso...pero más k la G del centro, en la k ni había caído...lo de "romper la marcha atrás" con la economía mundial actual...pues me parece toda una declaración de intenciones y me ha sorprendido por lo directo, sin alegorías ni gaitas...

Aunke no sé si todo es hilar muy fino y puro ascuasardinismo, pero en fin...


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2020)

Pues lo dicho...por falta de güisfulzínkin, k no sea...

Physical Gold Will Soon Break Free From The Paper Market In Spectacular Fashion


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Pues lo dicho...por falta de güisfulzínkin, k no sea...
> 
> Physical Gold Will Soon Break Free From The Paper Market In Spectacular Fashion



Muy buen artículo para novatos como yo. La duda que uno tiene es, si está todo tan claro y tan evidente, ¿por qué los grandes inversores no abandonan el barco y comprar oro?


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Muy buen artículo para novatos como yo. La duda que uno tiene es, si está todo tan claro y tan evidente, ¿por qué los grandes inversores no abandonan el barco y comprar oro?



Wenooo...el autor, de hecho, indica k la posición más privilegiada, será la bankster, pues se harán con todo tipo de activos a precio de saldo...

No olvidemos k la salida a todo este embrollo cogido con alfileres nos la den , en la medida k puedan, perfectamente enlatada...y k es posible k no tenga NADA k ver con los metales.


----------



## silverdaemon (6 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata tiene todas las papeletas para sustituír al oro en el sector de la joyería, así lo han decidido la gente más joven, y la evidencia de la escasez lo reafirmara, el oro quedará exclusivamente para ser un contenedor de valor.
> La aparición en la gran crisis del 2008 de compro oros como champiñones fue el primer paso para recoger las máximas joyas posibles de oro del pueblo, cuanto menos oro en manos del pueblo mejor para sus intereses.



detras de los compro oro en un 90% de los casos había pequeños joyeros o gente que se metió en ese negocio porque no habia otra cosa. Oficinas de inmobiliarias convertidas en compro oro por el propio agente inmobiliario algunas ví. 

se trataba meramente de una cuestión de oferta y demanda.

el oro puede subir, si, bastante todavía. pero tambien mucha desinformación al alza de los propios productores de oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hombre... yo es k ni sé de dónde viene el dibujo final , y no va exactamente en la línea del kolonavilus y todo éso...pero más k la G del centro, en la k ni había caído...lo de "romper la marcha atrás" con la economía mundial actual...pues me parece toda una declaración de intenciones y me ha sorprendido por lo directo, sin alegorías ni gaitas...
> 
> Aunke no sé si todo es hilar muy fino y puro ascuasardinismo, pero en fin...



Te dejo aquí la viñeta de hoy que huele a cripto respaldada en oro (ver tfno móvil):



Consumption rebound boost will come - Chinadaily.com.cn

Cuando acabe el virus volverá a florecer el comercio...

Sobre el color del virus, no hay que olvidar que ha mutado a una cepa más agresiva:



Si queréis dibujos con del oro contra el virus:



De cuando decían que el virus se provocó por comer murciélagos...


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el resto de cosas q escribes son elucubraciones tuyas q tu te lo guisas y tu te lo comes, ni yo he dicho nada de ningún patrón bimetálico ni por supuesto voy a entrar en lo del stock to flow ya q igualmente nada tiene q ver con lo comentado por mi, así q tu mismo



Mis elucubraciones responden a como he interpretado tu comentario anterior (quizas erroneamente). Lo sintetizo rapidamente:
Argumentabas un ratio oro/plata “normal” 1/12 al 1/16 basado en:

ratio oro/plata monetario historico (citas varios ejemplos)
proporcion oro/plata en la tierra
establecimiento “artificial” por banqueros alemanes del patron oro exclusivo (la plata no formando parte de éste, no bimetalismo)
futura escasez de plata debido a que se extrae y se consume vs el oro "no se consume"
Me parecen puntos interesantes y a ellos me he ceñido.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hombre... yo es k ni sé de dónde viene el dibujo final , y no va exactamente en la línea del kolonavilus y todo éso...pero más k la G del centro, en la k ni había caído...lo de "romper la marcha atrás" con la economía mundial actual...pues me parece toda una declaración de intenciones y me ha sorprendido por lo directo, sin alegorías ni gaitas...
> 
> Aunke no sé si todo es hilar muy fino y puro ascuasardinismo, pero en fin...



Si, es hilar un pelin muy fino...


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te dejo aquí la viñeta de hoy que huele a cripto respaldada en oro (ver tfno móvil):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 247598



Sep...y no sólo el móvil : Tienes Crypto Yuanes ( logo con las dos barras incluído , como el de BTC , etc ).

Aquí ya sólo queda una : Aclarar k el amarillo de esas chapas no es casual...y k el Oro está en el ajo.


p.d. Si recordamos , las declaraciones propias sobre la crypto china en su día - me suena como poco antes de k empezara todo el lío del kolonavilus , hará mes y medio o dos - fueron k "transmitiría *sin duda* el concepto de valor".


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si, es hilar un pelin muy fino...



Pues precisamente la última imagen aporta un par de guiños más...éso es evidente.

K puede ser caracoleos y enredos ? Sin duda...pero k están jugando con ello, obvio.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sep...y no sólo el móvil : Tienes Crypto Yuanes ( logo con las dos barras incluído , como el de BTC , etc ).
> 
> Aquí ya sólo queda una : Aclarar k el amarillo de esas chapas no es casual...y k el Oro está en el ajo.
> 
> ...



Es hilar muy fino si no hubiese un contexto detrás de guerra monetaria oro vs. Dólar.

La política China respecto al oro lleva años en marcha y encaja perfectamente con el simbolismo de las viñetas. Hace unos cinco o seis años dejé en el hilo de Fernando muchos links al respecto en los que quedaba claro que el gobierno chino estaba haciendo todo lo posible para que sus ciudadanos compras en oro y como todo lo relacionado con el mismo lo lleva una unidad del ejército específica (minería e importación). También venían declaraciones sobre el papel estrategico del oro y sobre la necesidad de que vuelva a ser la base del sistema monetario. Muy interesantes al respecto eran las declaraciones del presidente del Shanghai gold exchange.

De hecho, mi primer encontronazo con Fernandojcg fue por este motivo, el decía que el interés chino por el oro no tenía carácter estratégico alguno y que su interés al resto era más bien para diversificar. 

Si todavía hay dudas, releer este artículo del vocero chino poco antes de que empezase el tema del virus:
World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

Estos chiniquis del CCP, en vez de caerseles el chiringuito por toda la corrupcion interna y abuso sin precedentes del Ctrl+P (algo directamente imputable a ellos) han reaccionado a tiempo y creado el "virus" como scapegoat...

La severa depresion y deflacion que sigue no sera imputable a ellos sino a un bichito. Pelearan contra ésta con medidas sin precedentes (never let a crisis go to waste), MMT, helicopter money etc...

Solo si/cuando lo de arriba falle, se contemplará el escenario oro como politica monetaria

(Los datos de abajo son ANTES del COVID. Y no estoy seguro si incluye el considerable shadow banking...)


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De hecho, mi primer encontronazo con Fernandojcg fue por este motivo, el decía que el interés chino por el oro no tenía carácter estratégico alguno y que su interés al resto era más bien para diversificar.



Pues mira que en esto coincido con el amigo Fernando.
No es una estrategia exclusivamente diseñada por China. Y no es una guerra CN vs USD. Es una mitigation action porque CN como muchos otros que acumulan oro (desde mediados de la decada los BC son netos comprtadores de oro) ven lo que viene. Se preparan como mejor pueden.

US tambien sabe que el USD esta condenado.

Como hablamos, si fuera una _guerra monetaria oro vs. Dólar_ articulada por CN, el imperio tiene muchas armas para combatirla. IMF, World Bank. LBMA, BIS... son todas organizaciones occidentales de las que China es parte y se sirve. Seria facil bloquear el acceso, como hicieron con Iran en el Swift etc...

China es uno mas de los que creen en el oro. Otro mas que ve el caos en el horizante y se prepara.

La acceleracion que ha provocado a este inevitable caos, que hubuera ocurrido de todas formas, por los abusos monetario-financieros CHINOS (mas que americanos) es porque la economia que estaba al borde del precipicio era la china y no la US. Pura conveniencia interna del CCP.

Y el resto del mundo a joderse.

(lo mismo que el bear market del metal que sifrimos todos desde 2011 para que CN acumulara barato...)

CN no es tu amiga. Si les conviniera echarian una bomba nuclear en Leon.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La banca ES no levanta cabeza... No me extraña que la mierda del EUR tampoco (o quizas es al revés)
> Esta flirteando con unos soportes criticos; para mi incluso ya los han roto. El problema es que si se confirma, se van a 0 (sí a cero)
> 
> Disclaimer: no me hagais mucho caso ya que soy parte interesada, estoy corto los tres bancos de abajo, habiendo entrado a ppios de año, en el ultimo rebote que en ningun momento crei iba a tener recorrido.



Espero que a alguien le sirviera la info de arriba y la aprovechara

Crisis: - IBEX35: Bancos perforando mínimos de décadas


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Pues mira que en esto coincido con el amigo Fernando.
> No es una estrategia exclusivamente diseñada por China. Y no es una guerra CN vs USD. Es una mitigation action porque CN como muchos otros que acumulan oro (desde mediados de la decada los BC son netos comprtadores de oro) ven lo que viene. Se preparan como mejor pueden.
> 
> US tambien sabe que el USD esta condenado.
> ...



Me parece muy ingenuo pensar que los países soberanos no iban a reaccionar al monetary end game que impone el sistema monetario actual. Un juego en el que el dólar iba a ser la divisa fiat ganadora del conflicto poniendo en peligro la existencia del resto de naciones. El rival del dólar es el oro, no el resto de divisas y por tanto la estrategia para combatir el dominio del dólar está basado en el oro.

Te aconsejo que releas el artículo de antes donde China anuncia que el mundo debe prepararse para volver al patrón oro. En ese artículo ya avisan de que la estructura del sistrma monetario ha cambiado de forma irreversible. La estructura para hacerlo posible lleva años en marcha, no se hace de un día para otro y menos aún sin un proyecto estrategico detrás que requiere años de preparación y que ya estaba listo en 2017:
Russia, China and BRICS: A New Gold Trading Network - Ronan Manly

Dejo aquí las declaraciones del presidente de la China gold association publicadas en la revista del partido en 2012 (aunque la estrategia respecto al oro viene de mucho antes):

Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China

Aquí dejo el link sobre la "China gold army" fundada en 1979 que es quién se encarga de la minería y transporte del oro en China:
China’s Gold Army - Koos Jansen - BullionStar Singapore

PD. Acusar a China (o a cualquier país) de manipular su divisa es absurdo ya que es algo que hacen todos empezando por el billete verde, son las reglas de juego del actual sistema monetario. Por supuesto que China se ha aprovechado a su favor de las reglas de juego que impone el sistema actual que incluye deprimir el precio del oro. También nos hemos aprovechado todos los oreros comprando más barato gracias a las manipulaciones del precio y eso no quiere decir que seamos parte activa en la manipulación del precio.

Una estrategia nacional respecto al oro es inevitable en el contexto monetario actual y no es para protegerse de riesgos si no que busca activamente evitar la derrota en el monetary end game. Ingenuo es pensar que no iba a haber una estrategia para ganar el conflicto monetario en el marco de guerra de IV generación que principalmente se desarrolla en cómo los diferentes actores perciben el conflicto. Y de eso va el "virus" de la percepción del conflicto en los diferentes actores y el transfondo oro vs dólar queda claro viendo la temática de las viñetas que aparecen en la prensa China.


----------



## Higadillas (6 Mar 2020)

Qué fue excatamente lo que dijo?


----------



## Membroza (6 Mar 2020)

Hoy he comprado otra onza. Tengo más que claro todo esto se va a ir para abajo.

Los estímulos económicos que van a intentar los bancos centrales no son más que parches para un problema mucho más gordo que no pueden controlar.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me parece muy ingenuo pensar que los países soberanos no iban a reaccionar al monetary end game que impone el sistema monetario actual. Un juego en el que el dólar iba a ser la divisa fiat ganadora del conflicto poniendo en peligro la existencia del resto de naciones. El rival del dólar es el oro, no el resto de divisas y por tanto la estrategia para combatir el dominio del dólar está basado en el oro.
> 
> Te aconsejo que releas el artículo de antes donde China anuncia que el mundo debe prepararse para volver al patrón oro. En ese artículo ya avisan de que la estructura del sistrma monetario ha cambiado de forma irreversible. La estructura para hacerlo posible lleva años en marcha, no se hace de un día para otro y menos aún sin un proyecto estrategico detrás que requiere años de preparación y que ya estaba listo en 2017:
> Russia, China and BRICS: A New Gold Trading Network - Ronan Manly
> ...



No se si los foros son lo mio... me estan resultando incomodas las ambiguedades y el cuadrar los argumentos de la gente con la que debato. Cuando lo haces cara a cara con alguien, hay menos sitio pare ello.
En fin.

Nadie dice que _los países soberanos no iban a reaccionar al monetary end game que impone el sistema monetario actual_. Ese es precisamente mi discurso y no el tuyo. Tu ves a China diseñando un jaque mate a todos los demas. Habiendo lanzado este rollo del COVID para salir triunfante globalmente, sus reservas de oro aplastando el USD etc... Eso te he leido en posts anteriores.
Yo veo un sistema monetario que se agota y todos preparandose. Algunos MAS rapido que otros (como China) por haber abusado de la deuda y el RMB (anclado al USD por cierto). Y por tener poco oro. China esta salvandose el culo y vendiendo en SU prensa otra cosa diferente.

China estaba en pañales: mientras los antiguos trading partners de USA post WW2 como ITA, CH, DE, NL, FR etc... llenaron sus arcas de oro al cobrar en metal, China no era nadie. Empezó a tomar protagonismo mucho mas tarde, y para su mala suerte post-Nixon 1971... sus superavits los cobraba en papel.

China no ha diseñado ninguna estrategia para dar el golpe de gracia al USD, ser 1ra potencia mundial blah-blah-blah. Estos ultimos años, ha simplemente recuperado terreno e intentado ponerse al nivel de las demas potencias mundiales oro/PIB. Y, por cierto, estas ultimas lo han permitido a costa de tus abuelos y demas españoles necesitados que canalizan su oro via compro-oros a una refineria CH y luego a CN. Si en un futuro lo quisieran recuperar, lo pagarian multiplos mas caro. Todo por nivelar occidente a China.

Por que supones que un sistema monetario basado en oro beneficia a China respecto al resto? Por que tienes tan claro que un pais sin rule of law, con ciudades fantasma, gulags y comercio de transplantes de organos avanzará en el ranking mundial en un patron oro? Quitando al CCP su arma principal que es la impresion a destajo?

Asi lo venden en la mierda de prensa CCP y sociedad Orwelliana ultravigilada y cesurada China en la que parece que has caido.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Asi lo venden en la mierda de prensa CCP y sociedad Orwelliana ultravigilada y cesurada China en la que parece que has caido.



TODOS los países usan a su prensa para que el mensaje de quien gobierna llegue a sus ciudadanos y al resto de actores, TODOS.

TODOS los países tienen una estrategia respecto al oro ya que es la base del sistema monetario, TODOS.

China usa su prensa para decir que el sistema basado en el dólar es una estafa y desde al menos el año 2012 lanza mensajes claros respecto a su política respecto al oro. China no miente respecto a sus intenciones de volver a un patrón oro.

Has visto algo respecto al papel monetario del oro, la guerra monetaria que hay y sobre la vuelta al patrón oro en los medios occidentales? Yo NO. Y es normal que no lo hagan ya que lanzan el mensaje de los grupos de poder que los controlan (Deep state) cuyo objetivo estratégico respecto al oro es el opuesto a China.

Te vuelvo a hacer una pregunta que ignoras ya que no es explicable desde tus premisas. Explica el significado de las viñetas chinas, cuál es la amenaza China si es una "economía a punto de reventar":



Quién dices que mientes y ocultan la realidad sobre lo que está pasando en el mundo en el tema monetario?
La prensa China o la occidental?

Alguna forma para explicar esta viñeta que no sea decir que es casualidad los colores elegidos? Porque hay un señor escondido bajo una montaña verde fingiendo que el virus es un "catarro"?




Llevo años siguiendo el tema monetario en las prensas China y rusa porque la "prensa independiente" que leemos en occidente CENSURA y MIENTE sobre el tema de una forma descarada.

La opción que han tomado en occidente parece que va a ser el desacoplamiento entre el resto del mundo y EEUU junto con sus lacayos que se autodenominan la "comunidad internacional". Lo has visto en la prensa occidental?

Sin acritud, la prensa da el mensaje de su amo. Mira a ver qué amo miente más...


----------



## Forcopula (6 Mar 2020)

Es un gusto leeros a los dos @Spielzeug y @Long_Gamma, solo quería daros las gracias por los debates que brindais al resto (en mi caso como mero expectador porque no estoy a la altura). Las dos posturas que exponeis son muy interesantes, yo no descarto ninguna, aunque me cuadra más la de "marica el último" 

Un saludo y gracias por el cordial debate otra vez

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Qué fue excatamente lo que dijo?



Ante la LBMA en 2004 informo sobre sus planes para crear un mercado del oro para que fuera tratado como un producto financiero y no una commodity. Son decisiones estratégicas relacionadas en último término con el monetary end game al que TODOS los países están obligados a jugar desde 1971.
PBOC Governor Zhou Xiaochuan On Gold - Koos Jansen

Y en 2012, también ante el LMBA enseño los logros conseguidos:



Respecto al tema del oro, más claro fue el presidente de la China gold association (tener en cuenta su importancia viendo el siguiente organigrama) sobre el carácter estratégico del oro



Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China

Me parece que han sido claros con sus objetivos y los han comunicado públicamente a otras naciones. Ha hecho todo lo posible para que su población ahorre en oro y que su sistema financiero este bien capitalizado con oro. Mientras aquí fomentando planes de pensiones, preferentes y sin informar en absoluto más allá de artículos de este palo que dicen oro=mierda:
El oro, plata y otros metales valiosos escondidos en nuestras heces

Por supuesto que China se ha aprovechado todo lo que ha podido de las ventajas del fiat igual que TODOS. Lo ha utilizado entre otras cosas para minar oro a precios superiores al mercado, para importar oro, para crear industria, comprar minas por todo el mundo... Aquí para que se ha utilizado esas ventajas que da el fiat?

Te lo digo, entre otras cosas para financiar medios de comunicación "independientes" que son ruinosos desde hace años para engañar a la gente sobre la realidad del dinero, mentir sobre lo que ocurre en el mundo, en enfrentar a una parte de la población contra la otra etc. En comprar voluntades de políticos corruptos...Pero principalmente en tener el mayor ejército del mundo para obligar al resto a usar el dólar y ganar la partida en el monetary end game.


Y China, en mi opinión, ni siquiera está mintiendo ahora con el tema del virus. Solamente no está desvelando el significado del virus al que combaten. Más que nada porque de decirlo, no le creería nadie a un Estado que por lo que dice nuestra prensa es Autoritario, Manipulador y Mentiroso... Como si no lo fuese el nuestro.

Pero les van a pillar con la mentira gracias al coronavirus, no pueden decir de qué va el tema realmente y cada vez el guión encaja menos con la realidad. Cuando lleguen las consecuencias económicas, se van a tener que unir al sistema monetario basado en el oro u occidente va a ser difícilmente gobernable.


----------



## mr nobody (6 Mar 2020)

Mi opnion:

El BCE y la FED ya pueden inundar los bancos y mercados occidentales con papelitos que si las fabricas estan paradas la recesion economica inducida por la recesion industrial es innevitable. Ademas puede incluso ser peligroso para ellos mismo inundar el mercado de dinero en pleno paron industrial, seria demasiado descarado para la poblacion. Por mucho que aqui lo veamos clarisimo el 95% de la gente no sabe ni lo que significa el termino inflacion, ni por asomo se va imagina la fiesta de confeti falso que ha habido los ultimos anhos.

Pero inyectar dinero los mercados en pleno paron industrial canta ya demasiado hasta para el mas tonto, o es que la gente ni a eso llega?

Por otro lado hoy en dia el modelo industrial se basa en empresas zombies e hiper recargadas de personas, proyectos y materiales lastrantes. Es posible (y en realidad lo deseo ) pero me cuesta de ver un escenario donde todas esas zombies y lastres sean eliminados cortando el grifo de confeti. Millones de personas a la calle de la noche a la manhana me cuesta visionarlo.

Aparentemente china en este sentido esta jugando su cartas con presuntamente la intencion de cambiar el modelo economico hacia uno nuevo. Sabedor que practicamente la totalidad de la actividad industrial mundial pasa por su pais le esta bastando con cerrar las puertas para nos solo forzar un nuevo modelo economico, tal vez oro o tal vez otro, sino que ademas para presionar, arrinconar y tal vez incluso matar muchas de esas empresas extrangeras. Ademas conociendo como son los chinos seguro que estan dispuestos a sufrir si es necesario para llevar su plan hacia delante.

De antemanto me atreberia a decir que una criba de tal vez una 20% del personal profesional esta servida. En espanha son unos empanaos y las empresas todavia no le han visto las orejas al lobo, pero en un maximo de 2-4 meses yo apostaria por una vuelta a lo que sucedio en 2008. Nada de renovaciones, eres, bajas forjadas,....


No me enrollo mas por que estoy muy liado intentado dejar de remar lo antes posible...
saludos!


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> TODOS los países usan a su prensa para que el mensaje de quien gobierna llegue a sus ciudadanos y al resto de actores, TODOS.



Estamos de acuerdo.


Spielzeug dijo:


> TODOS los países tienen una estrategia respecto al oro ya que es la base del sistema monetario, TODOS.



Estamos de acuerdo.


Spielzeug dijo:


> China usa su prensa para decir que el sistema basado en el dólar es una estafa y desde al menos el año 2012 lanza mensajes claros respecto a su política respecto al oro. China no miente respecto a sus intenciones de volver a un patrón oro.
> Has visto algo respecto al papel monetario del oro, la guerra monetaria que hay y sobre la vuelta al patrón oro en los medios occidentales? Yo NO. Y es normal que no lo hagan ya que lanzan el mensaje de los grupos de poder que los controlan (Deep state) cuyo objetivo estratégico respecto al oro es el opuesto a China.



Porque cuenta con el oro particular (que los ciudadanos "cedan" ese oro al estado). Hay que conocer la mentalidad colectiva China y el lavado de cerebro colectivo que sufren. China *no tiene* los ratios de oro vs poblacion, PIB, reservas FX... que tienen sus rivales. Necesita sumar el oro particular. Siempre lo he tenido claro, llegado el momento.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Quién dices que mientes y ocultan la realidad sobre lo que está pasando en el mundo en el tema monetario?
> La prensa China o la occidental?



Ambos massmierda son repulsivos. Pero prefiero tener el acceso libre a internet en occidente para leer a determinada gente selecta.
El tufo de colectivismo, por el bien comun, comunaka que desprende la prensa CN no es para mi. El CCP es un corrupto politburó con sus hijos esquiando en Aspen ahora mismo. El que den un cambio radical y vendan un sistema monetario "mas justo" que el basado en USD, es altamente improbable.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Llevo años siguiendo el tema monetario en las prensas China y rusa porque la "prensa independiente" que leemos en occidente CENSURA y MIENTE sobre el tema de una forma descarada.
> La opción que han tomado en occidente parece que va a ser el desacoplamiento entre el resto del mundo y EEUU junto con sus lacayos que se autodenominan la "comunidad internacional". Lo has visto en la prensa occidental?
> Sin acritud, la prensa da el mensaje de su amo. Mira a ver qué amo miente más...



Una cosa es la geopolitica (que cada bloque juega en el tablero de ajedrez con lo que tiene) y otra el sistema monetario mundial.
En el 2do, los bloques estan mas alineados de lo que tu piensas. De otra forma no se explicarian estrategias de cambios climaticos o el BIS, entre otras cosas que requieren alinearse globalmente.

Piensas que US no quiere deshacerse del USD? Y romper el Triffin Dilema? Piensas que la moneda reserva es hoy en dia una ventaja o una condena? La FED lleva intentando generar inflacion años sin conseguirlo. Es mas, probablemente vamos a una deflacion aguda. Por eso CN siempre ha dejado claro no quiere coger el relevo de la moneda reserva.

Repito: CN y su prensa vende como malos a US y el USD pero es unicamente por objetivos internos. De cohesion. Y para que llegado el momento, todos arrimen el hombro y contribuyan con el oro particular que les han incentivado a comprar. Via SGE: remodelando el mercado. El CCP cuenta con ese oro y por eso puso tantas facilidades y propaganda para que la gente lo comprara.
La informnacion en los medios CN que tanto vanaglorias, sigue un plan. Y no es en favor del ciudadano medio sino del politburó.

Algo impensable en occidente. Yo de china paso: rebeldia y no transigir con el CCP alli te cuesta muy caro.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo.
> ...



Vale, tenemos dos actores que cada uno dice que el malo es el otro. A quien creer?

Quién está ocultando el conflicto a su población? La prensa "libre e independiente" o la prensa dictatorial China? 
Unos informan de los temas importantes y la prensa "libre" ni lo menciona. 
Quién desinforma?

Qué forma de ahorro recomienda cada bando con su población? Esa forma de ahorro beneficia o perjudica a sus ciudadanos o a sus élites?
Aseguras que recomiendan oro para luego robarselo... y NO tiene sentido si lo que pretendes es un sistema monetario a nivel de internacional basado en el oro y que esté sea usado como dinero. Lo que si que le interesa es que su población no sea arruinada por el reset. Si quieres es por el egoísmo de que la sociedad sea gobernable al no perder todos sus ahorros cómo va a ocurrir aquí. 

PD. No has leído la prensa China, son muy respetuosos con todos los países incluido EEUU. No se puede decir lo mismo de nuestra prensa independiente respecto a los países que no siguen su guión.

Algún partido político del "amplio espectro político" que disfrutamos se sale del guión en temas estratégicos como el oro? 

En serio crees que nuestra prensa es independiente? Has visto algún medio que haya informado de las conflicto monetario? Si estamos en un foro es por algo: te toman por loco si le dices a la gente que el dinero real es el oro y que hay una mayoría de países en el mundo que quiere volver al patrón oro. Por LOCO. 

Quién de los dos actores tiene más credibilidad? Quién oculta información sobre sus intenciones?

China quiere imponer el oro como base de un intercambio JUSTO entre países (y particulares por extensión), no quiere imponer sus papelitos al resto. Por eso China puede decir abiertamente su proyecto mientras que el otro bando, el del "virus" tiene que mentir a su población y al resto sobre sus intereses.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Fracasan las negociaciones para recortar la oferta de crudo de la OPEP+

Rusia y Kazajistán no reducirán la producción de crudo para contener los precios. Seguirán con el acuerdo actual hasta abril y luego cada país bombeara lo que quiera. Van a acabar de hundir el precio del crudo y adiós fraking, así se reducirá la producción sin más. Mucho fiat enterrado allí que golpeará a la banca duramente.

A partir de abril, adiós OPEP, cada país a lo suyo. Las organizaciones surgidas de las reglas de juego que imponía el anterior sistema monetario dejan de tener sentido y desaparecen...


----------



## Orífero (7 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Mi opnion:
> 
> El BCE y la FED ya pueden inundar los bancos y mercados occidentales con papelitos que si las fabricas estan paradas la recesion economica inducida por la recesion industrial es innevitable. Ademas puede incluso ser peligroso para ellos mismo inundar el mercado de dinero en pleno paron industrial, seria demasiado descarado para la poblacion. Por mucho que aqui lo veamos clarisimo el 95% de la gente no sabe ni lo que significa el termino inflacion, ni por asomo se va imagina la fiesta de confeti falso que ha habido los ultimos anhos.
> 
> ...




¿Es una pregunta retórica?
Porque yo creo que hasta los más ignorantes en economía, que a lo único que nos llega la inteligencia es para leer este hilo donde parece que hay gente que sí sabe algo y seguir la pista, tenemos claro que la gente en este país, como dijo no sé qué forero (frase del siglo en mi opinión), tiene la inteligencia justa para sujetar el café y para no cagarse encima. Así que no, ni a eso llega la gente.
Ahora mismo coges un helicóptero y lo pones a tirar papeles como confeti y la gente se pone más contenta que unas castañuelas.


----------



## Membroza (8 Mar 2020)

Why Gold Is Set to Run Higher

Explica por qué el oro está cayendo también cuando caen las acciones. Pero luego demuestra como en el pasado el valor del oro se disparaba a pesar de los margin calls.


----------



## Lego. (9 Mar 2020)

¡Allá vamos!





Pues no ha durado mucho el efecto del último martillazo. Petróleo por debajo de $35. Ahora a ver si la impresora puede con todo a la vez.


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Mar 2020)

bueno, parece q ha llegado el dia

los futuros usanos cayendo un 5%
la plata cayendo un 4%
el bitcoin cayendo un 9%
el petroleo cayendo un 30%, si, has leido bien
el oro esta practicamente plano
el ratio oro/plata está en 100

me equivoqué, yo preveia un escenario a la japonesa, pero el apocalipsis ha llegado

tomad nota, pq lo q vais a vivir estas semanas es histórico. cagondios el west texas a 29$ ,en enero estaba a 64$


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> bueno, parece q ha llegado el dia
> 
> los futuros usanos cayendo un 5%
> la plata cayendo un 4%
> ...



Yo no sé si esto será el inicio de los "4 chinetes de la poca leche", pero la impresión que tengo sin tener ni zorra de economía ni nada y sólo de lo que he leído por aquí y en otros sitios es que se salió de la crisis gorda de 2008 a base de imprimir billetes y hacer trampas al solitario a cascoporro (compras masivas y barra libre del BCE, ayudas de la Reserva Federal, etc.), potenciar aún más a China para que fuera la fábrica del mundo y a la misma vez mercado salvación de las multinacionales occidentales dejando todo pillado con alfileres y muy frágil, de forma que cualquier catástrofe natural o no natural (terremoto, volcán, guerra o epidemia) podía mandar todo al guano por el simple efecto en cascada/mariposa, pues hoy día TODO está basado en la CONFIANZA y muy poco en cosas tangibles (demasiados bits, burbujas de préstamos, derivados, inmobiarias, financieras y demás, empezando por la misma China...) y si encima ese guano ocurre donde peor podría ocurrir (China)... mal, muy mal pueden ir las cosas si el coñovirus no se controla rápido y se mitigan sus efectos económicos (y puede incluso que sea demasiado tarde y afloren otras cosas, a saber...)

En fin, como dice el hilo, a comprar metales mientras se pueda y el que pueda (y de paso latunes, mascarillas, pastillas potabilizadoras, munición, papel del culo y palomitas), que esto puede irse de madre...

Como diría el anuncio... bienvenidos a los años 20, no podían haber empezado "mejor" macho... 

Un saludete


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

China won’t hold drug materials supply hostage against Washington - Global Times
Además de tener supuestamente laboratorios de armas biológicas, lo que si que es cierto son dos actividades fundamentales que se producen en la región en cuarentena: tierras raras (China es el máximo exportador) y material sanitario del que dependen empresas del resto del mundo para producir medicamentos. Dice que no se produciran dice que no se produciran disrupciones aunque viendo la viñeta que acompaña al artículo, diría que va a tener que pagar en oro, no en dólares:



Por otro lado, no parece que EEUU esté actuando de acuerdo siguiendo del todo las indicaciones de la OMS respecto a no dar "nombre de un lugar" al virus ya que se refieren al "virus de Wuhan". Viendo la viñeta entiendo que no están luchando en más aspectos contra el "virus verde"



El título del artículo también es cada vez más explicito respecto al "virus", EEUU deberia disculparse ante el mundo:
The US owes an apology to the world - Global Times

China también advierte de que el virus podría afectar a los precios de la comida y hacer que la mortalidad del virus se disparé por la malnutrición:
Preventing global food security crisis - Chinadaily.com.cn



En resumen, los países que no acepten el oro como base del sistema monetario, verán comprometida su capacidad industrial, sanitaria y sus poblaciones pasar hambre...

Patrón oro por las buenas o por las malas. Mientras, se sigue desinfectando de virus verde la economía y de otros parásitos la política (en los países en cuarentena están dan positivo altos cargos del gobierno)


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Mar 2020)

Magnífico artículo. Tiene todo el sentido, no sé si todo esto es consecuencia última de la guerra comercial con usalandia ni si está relacionado con los también recientes brotes de peste porcina y gripe aviar que se están cargando las granjas chinas, pero no me extrañaría nada que o bien haya sido la gota que colma el vaso o que los dirigentes chinos se hayan hartado y hayan "esparcido" ellos mismos el coñovirus para usarlo como excusa para ponerse firmes y decirle al resto del mundo (empezando por Usa): ¿queréis putear a la fábrica del mundo? Pues os vais a cagar y ahora si queréis recuperar nuestra producción y que os vendamos u os gastáis una pasta en volver a montar fábricas en otro lado o nos pagáis en HORROS de aquí en adelante para que reiniciemos la máquina... total, somos una dictadura y podemos pedir a nuestra población sacrificios para aguantar mientras impensables en vuestras, "ñoñocracias"....

Y francamente, miedo me da lo que pueda ser capaz de hacer el zanahorio usano con el mayor ejército del mundo a su mando para evitar todo esto (naturalmente buscarían alguna excusa tipo "Maine", "Pearl Harbor" o cortina de humo similar...). No olvidemos que sin petrodólar no pueden tener el déficit infinito que permite mantener y mejorar dicho ejército...

Bievenidos a los años 20 vuelvo a decir, uf...


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Mar 2020)

En el 2008 cuando se rompió Lheman todo se caía incluso el oro, es normal hace falta liquidez para cubrir posiciones, si se ven caídas en el oro romper la hucha del crío y comprad a saco!....


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Mar 2020)

No se entonces que propones... 
Comprar Caixa bank ahora que cae un 20%?
Mantener la liquidez en el banco? 
Comprar deuda? 
Yo desde que paso de 43€ el gramo no había comprado ni un gramo, más que todo porque ya lo hice durante muchísimos años, no es que me motive mucho comprar a 47, pero desde luego lo que tengo claro es que quiero las cuentas limpias, ni francos Suizos y ni mucho menos euros quebrados, este viernes y sábado he estado de compras de manera intensiva, se que de va desatar pánico y repito como dije antes puede caer todo todo, incluso el oro, pero será momentáneamente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Mar 2020)

El euro está fuerte porque el BCE con su parsimonia característica aún no ha movido ficha, pero lo va ha hacer inmediatamente, bajar más los tipos sabe que son cantos al sol, no sirve de nada, tendrá que sacar la chequera y comprarlo todo todo, y que vayan preparando la RBU. 
L. G... MTT al poder, aquí la tienes amigo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2020)

Estamos en guerra, ya lo dije hace dos semanas, ahora se ve cada vez mas claro.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Y k el personal vaya rezando para k la salida mágica castuza sea con Oro en el menú.

Como sea una cascada sincronizada de criptos patrias ( un "sistema monetario global" , más fácil k una "NWO coin" conspiranoica )...mandan a Cero confeti, cryptos privadas, inmobiliaria, metales ...y en la próxima pantalla, partimos en pelota picada de la línea de salida.

Y pa´un catarro de ésos ando yo estas edades, vamos...


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> ... puede caer todo todo, incluso el oro, pero será momentáneamente...



Ojalá. Pero muy optimista veo ese lapso.

Yo veo aún juegos de manos , trile y montaña rusa y estoy hasta por el stand by sin precio de A, FOA, FOFOA... pero ya aquí, amarráos los wevos y a jugarse la cara de gil pa´los restos, si hace falta...

Entro con chapas áureas en la próxima pantalla ...aunke me saquen en el telemierdario un meteorito dorado a dos palmos de la estratosfera en 3D y dolby surround.

A menos de un x2...ni las cápsulas. Y si hay integración monetaria castuza oficial ...voy pensándome la tarifa por dejar mirarlas. Las cápsulas.

...ATPC !


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2020)

es lamentable pero la única realidad es que mientras exista el patrón "verde", todo va seguir igual, y hoy por hoy, hay que decir que no ha ganado la guerra, pero si las batallas disputadas, o los enemigos ponen mas énfasis, en una batalla final o todas las batallitas una a una va a ganarlas ( una impresora es una arma mas letal que una bomba atómica). La batalla d e los metales por ahora esta ganada (los tienen totalmente dominados), la batalla por la comunicación esta ganada (no hay información exacta de nada, ni información de lo que verdaderamente esta pasando y esta/puede repercutiendo/repercutir en la vida diaria tanto económica ni socialmente),la batalla por los indices esta ganada( las bajadas de estos días calderilla que se puede recuperar en una semana y si bajan mas en dos), la batalla por el petroleo esta empezando y veremos, quien se rinde antes. o los enemigos atacan todos los frentes a la vez, o el patrón "verde" seguirá por otros 100 años mas para su grandeza.
Dominado la impresora dominan los metales,dominan los indices, dominan la comunicacion de forma subjetiva que de lo que sucede y que se entrega a la masa que es la que importa , dominan todo, o les consiguen quitar la tinta a la impresora de una forma rápida o todo esto va ser un mal sueño para unos y un verdadero quebradero para toda la vida para otros. No olvidemos que en una guerra siempre pierden todos lo que pasa que la ganan los que menos pierden, y en una guerra de desgaste como creo que es esta ya sabemos quien tiene las de perder ( aparte de los ciudadanos, que siempre pierden). Esta es mi visión que no ha de corresponder con la de nadie ni con la realidad


----------



## Forcopula (9 Mar 2020)

Vaya paliza le están dando al platino..

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2020)

Te agradezco me hayas respondido pero a mi no me tienes que convencer de nada a mi ni a miles, incluidos los mismos que han conseguido llevarnos donde estamos pues lo saben. Pero si han conseguido llevar de 35 a 1700 o 2000 la onza, y no ha pasado nada nadie se ha escandalizado, ya que eso a ellos no les concierne eso solo es cosa de ricos, no saben el trasfondo delo que ha implicado,y aunque subiera a 5000 no comprenderían, muchos piensan aun que si pides una hipoteca los interés negativos quieren decir que vas apagar menos, no estoy de coña .los apuntes en papel no los cuentes y no los mezcles, ya de las 300, 299 se llevarían papeles y con eso cumplirán ( que mas da que sean 300 o 30000) ,por lo tanto desde los 35 a los 1635 de ahora ha ganado la impresora, es o no?, en lo que si estoy de acuerdo es lo bits nacionales,nadie se va acreer eso ( si no están todos ya compinchados de nuevo para lo mismo) después de lo anterior. Mañana ya veremos, que sera otro día


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Y k el personal vaya rezando para k la salida mágica castuza sea con Oro en el menú.
> 
> Como sea una cascada sincronizada de criptos patrias ( un "sistema monetario global" , más fácil k una "NWO coin" conspiranoica )...mandan a Cero confeti, cryptos privadas, inmobiliaria, metales ...y en la próxima pantalla, partimos en pelota picada de la línea de salida.
> 
> Y pa´un catarro de ésos ando yo estas edades, vamos...



Jetzt also doch! - Zentralbanken arbeiten offenbar an E-Euro, E-Franken & Co.

Carrera contrarreloj de los bancos centrales para tener lista una versión digital basada en la tecnología blockchain de la divisa que emiten en monopolio.

En principio, sólo sería para grandes pagos pero se quiere ampliar para ser usado como medio de pago cotidiano.

Porque tanta prisa y porque cambiar a blockchain en vez de seguir con la divisa digital actual que les sirve perfectamente igual? Si no es para respaldarlas en oro, no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo y menos aún tanta prisa.

La tecnología blockchain permite auditar públicamente el número de tokens en circulación y hacerlo simultáneamente a una auditoría de las reservas de oro que lo respaldan, haciendo muy difícil trampear el sistema y, por tanto, generar confianza para que el token sea aceptado como medio de pago por diferentes actores económicos. Las nuevas reglas de juego del sistema monetario exigen transparencia y la tecnología blockchain lo facilita.

Sería un patrón oro 2.0 en un primer momento para grandes pagos (comercio mundial). Las nuevas divisas sería digitales exclusivamente y el efectivo, el dinero en metálico (oro y plata monetaria).

Por otro lado, las divisas estatales tienen competencia en otras iniciativas por parte de empresas privadas, refinerías de oro y cecas principalmente que ofrecen tokens redimibles en oro también con tecnología blockchain y que podrían ser utilizados igualmente como medio de pago.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Jetzt also doch! - Zentralbanken arbeiten offenbar an E-Euro, E-Franken & Co.
> 
> Carrera contrarreloj de los bancos centrales para tener lista una versión digital basada en la tecnología blockchain de la divisa que emiten en monopolio.
> 
> ...



Para nanocontrolar esa cascada monetaria, no necesariamente basada en Oro, sino incluso todo lo contrario, siendo pura mierda deliberada en base a las premisas castuzas k se estimen oportunas. Cualquiera k esté en cryptos ve perfectamente la absoluta rigidez e interconexión INELUDIBLE del modelo actual basado en fiat & BTC...un sistema extractivo y controlador hasta la médula, por mucho k Shitland ( el ranking crypto actual ) se presente como la puta reencarnación del bosque de Sherwood Robinjudiano. Milongas. En ese sistema , la banca - el volumen de capital especulativo - GANA. ( Y de hecho, cualquier bitcoñero con espíritu crítico puede darse perfecta cuenta de k BTC ya no monopoliza ese volumen de capital especulativo y puede ser perfectamente marginado de la fiés en cualquier momento y como cualquier otro proyecto...pero weno, la pachanguita ésta tan petada de dogmas como cualquier otra . e incluso, dados los matices libertarios del papel de regalo en k enwelven el pastiche , aún más ).

Aquí la esperanza es k haya bloques/países k se nieguen a ser expoliados de riqueza real por la moneda de referencia. La blockchain la carga el diablo...y su poder es tan atractivo y liberador como dictatorial y opresor...todo está en cómo se oriente ( y no me cabe duda de k la borregada se comerá mierda puta en bote a nada k se la envuelvan como espera ).

En mi opinión, de hecho, el peor uso de la blockchain estará presente en el modelo futuro...la castuza no se perderá semejante caramelo ni por el forro, el "mix ferpekto" KeynesOrwelliano. La duda es si además se contemplará en ese mismo sistema uno basado en metal u otro tipo de referencia a riqueza OBJETIVA. Aunque me espero al 99% un sistema financiero de 2 velocidades ...k , sí, marginará al 99% de la población.

Suelto ésto y edito a continuación con un link a un post de ayer o anteayer en el otro hilo , precisamente a weltas con el nanocontrol de la blockhain actualmente...y éso k presumiblemente, es un sectorabierto y descentralizado, no impuesto por la Castuza global.

Resumiendo : Vía blockchain tienen dos puntos asegurados : El control absoluto de los usuarios de un sistema monetario...y las filigranas precisas para hacerle los ojos chiribitas a la borregada deformándolo como un chicle, según convenga - para lo weno y lo malo -. Mi clavo ardiendo es k haya otro sistema para un dinero REAL Y DURO - no necesariamente vinculado a ese primero k controle a la población - pero nada asegura a día de hoy k sea respaldado en Oro o cualquier otro patrón válido para reservar valor ( aunque, imo, el Oro va como un puto guante para ello ).



*el post comentado --->*

Evolución del precio del Oro VII


----------



## Desconocido (9 Mar 2020)

Con lo cual Bitcoin ha servido como experimento para ver si es "hackeable". Debe ser que ven que funciona bien, y por eso lo adoptan (y luego "anulan" Bitcoin de alguna forma para no tener competencia).


----------



## Martes i13 (9 Mar 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Tampoco es descartable en caso de crisis monetaria que se nacionalice el oro, se prohiba su compraventa y se persiga dicha actividad como el tráfico de drogas. Obviamente, si el oro recibe el mismo trato que las drogas por parte de las autoridades seguirá habiendo un mercado negro dado que España acoge muchas mafias muy bien armadas pero ¿En que posición quedaría el forero que quiere hacer líquidos sus cuatro Krugerrands? ¿Quedarías con un desconocido que te va a comprar los cuatro Krugerrands por -digamos que la Onza esta a 3000 euros- por 12.000 Euros cuando en ese momento te pueden sus compinches poner la pistola en la nuca, quitarte el oro, y no puedes denunciar porque su tenencia es ilegal?
> Mas nos vale a todos aceptar que frente a la autoridad del estado puesto en "modo totalitario" no tenemos ninguna posibilidad. Quizas la combinación Oro+Primos Armados si sea efectiva, pero eso solo lo tienen la Etnia y las Mafias.
> Es mi opinión



Por desgracia creo que tienes razón, si las cosas se ponen mal puede que no existan muchas escapatorias; pero siempre serán más seguros los metales preciosos que el dinero papel.
De todas formas las medidas totalitarias pueden tener éxito en otro tipo de países pero en España con lo "piratas" que somos, si aquí nadie cumple ninguna norma....


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Para nanocontrolar esa cascada monetaria. no necesariamente basada en Oro, sino incluso todo lo contrario, siendo pura mierda deliberada en base a las premisas castuzas k se estimen oportunas. Cualquiera k esté en cryptos ve perfectamente la absoluta rigidez e interconexión INELUDIBLE del modelo actual basado en fiat & BTC...un sistema extractivo y controlador hasta la médula, por mucho k Shitland ( el ranking crypto actual ) se presente como la puta reencarnación del bosque de Sherwood Robinjudiano. Milongas. En ese sistema , la banca - el volumen de capital especulativo - GANA. ( Y de hecho, cualquier bitcoñero con espíritu crítico puede darse perfecta cuenta de k BTC ya no monopoliza ese volumen de capital especulativo y puede ser perfectamente marginado de la fiés en cualquier momento y como cualquier otro proyecto...pero weno, la pachanguita ésta tan petada de dogmas como cualquier otra . e incluso, dados los matices libertarios del papel de regalo en k enwelven el pastiche , aún más ).
> 
> Aquí la esperanza es k haya bloques/países k se nieguen a ser expoliados de riqueza real por la moneda de referencia. La blockchain la carga el diablo...y su poder es tan atractivo y liberador como dictatorial y opresor...todo está en cómo se oriente ( y no me cabe duda de k la borregada se comerá mierda puta en bote a nada k se la envuelvan como espera ).
> 
> ...



Para hacer lo mismo que hasta ahora no necesitan una nueva plataforma para hacer otro token de similares características al actual.

Yo entiendo que si usan blockchain es por dar transparencia al token. La transparencia del token no sería necesaria si no fuesen a respaldarlo con oro. Como dice el artículo en principio sería solo para grandes pagos, no para el ciudadano de a pie.

Si el comercio internacional se va a basar en el oro, se va a tener que adaptar el token a las nuevas reglas y la principal es conseguir la mayor transparencia posible para que otros actores acepten tus tokens porque son "tan buenos como el oro" que representan.

Aunque en un principio sea sólo para pagos internacionales, más tarde que pronto tendrán que extenderlo para pagos cotidianos ya que habrá competencia entre tokens redimibles en oro tanto a nivel estatal como por parte de la iniciativa privada.

Mientras tanto a esperar y recordar que lo que hacen es un nuevo token que no tiene porqué tener convertibilidad con el token actual. Al token actual podrían sacrificarlo en el altar de la hiperinflación antes de dar paso al nuevo e-token redimible. Mientras tanto, a permanecer en metálico (no cash fiat sacrificable) y aumentar mientras se pueda y no se necesite para otros gastos.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para hacer lo mismo que hasta ahora no necesitan una nueva plataforma para hacer otro token de similares características al actual.
> 
> Yo entiendo que si usan blockchain es por dar transparencia al token. La transparencia del token no sería necesaria si no fuesen a respaldarlo con oro. Como dice el artículo en principio sería solo para grandes pagos, no para el ciudadano de a pie.
> 
> ...



Ya. Hay extensiones evidentes/presumibles para un Oro estatal tokenizado y a varias de las k expones me uno - de hecho, y a expensas de matices, sería mi planteamiento ideal - ...pero yo no veo éso anunciado en ninguna parte hasta el momento y darlo por sentado es muy aventurado...precisamente pork si no responde a ese modelo , la diferencia puede ser rotunda, de la noche al día y a medida chanchullera de los caprichos de los de siempre.

Un token con otra operativa y no respaldado en Oro también tendría en la transparencia un valor añadido evidente. Y ese tipo de planteamientos existen en crypto...aunke tú pareces no reconocerlos. Pueden respaldarse en servicios, confianza, seguridá, operatividá,optimización contable, una reserva de valor optimizada , una cesta de comodities , una de productos de consumo cotidiano ... puede haber mil factores enriquecedores respecto al fiat actual. Hay mil posibilidades mientras no enseñen la patita.

Y respecto a la transparencia, ojo : La blockchain es la bomba porke es transparente Y DESCENTRALIZADA. Por cierto, la descentralización debe ser integral. Por muy transparente k sea , esa descentralización será tan idónea como su eslabón más débil. Y hay muuuucho k niquelar ahí ( y mucho k mangonear por parte de una Castuza k sabe k con medio matiz bien coláo, seguiría teniendo el negosi en sus manos ). Me apùnto, de todos modos, a iniciativas privadas como las k mencionas , alhuna de las cuales ya hemos pipeáo por aquí y k también entiendo como una gran sinergia para el ejercicio monetario metalero...y ajeno a politicuchos mangantes, k no es poco.

Pero weno...mientras no vea una iniciativa de ese tipo respaldada en Oro y con una operativa adecuada...palomitax y sólo especulación. Lo k te garantizo es k por mix partex, además de tóas las ganas del mundo, ej lo k hay.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Con lo cual Bitcoin ha servido como experimento para ver si es "hackeable". Debe ser que ven que funciona bien, y por eso lo adoptan (y luego "anulan" Bitcoin de alguna forma para no tener competencia).



Weno...para ver si es hackeable y unas cuantas cosas más. También para currarle una promo global de mil kojonex al invento, por ejemplo.

Las competencias o no.....dependerán del valor añadido aportado en proyectos privados y también mucho de cómo sea la regulación y cuánto de obligado cumplimiento conlleve, escenario ante el k Bitcoin se declara especialmente dotado.



p.d. pero vamos, k aquí ni rozamos el Oro, así k end oxtópik, por mix partex.


----------



## Ignorante1 (9 Mar 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Magnífico artículo. Tiene todo el sentido, no sé si todo esto es consecuencia última de la guerra comercial con usalandia ni si está relacionado con los también recientes brotes de peste porcina y gripe aviar que se están cargando las granjas chinas, pero no me extrañaría nada que o bien haya sido la gota que colma el vaso o que los dirigentes chinos se hayan hartado y hayan "esparcido" ellos mismos el coñovirus para usarlo como excusa para ponerse firmes y decirle al resto del mundo (empezando por Usa): ¿queréis putear a la fábrica del mundo? Pues os vais a cagar y ahora si queréis recuperar nuestra producción y que os vendamos u os gastáis una pasta en volver a montar fábricas en otro lado o nos pagáis en HORROS de aquí en adelante para que reiniciemos la máquina... total, somos una dictadura y podemos pedir a nuestra población sacrificios para aguantar mientras impensables en vuestras, "ñoñocracias"....
> 
> Y francamente, miedo me da lo que pueda ser capaz de hacer el zanahorio usano con el mayor ejército del mundo a su mando para evitar todo esto (naturalmente buscarían alguna excusa tipo "Maine", "Pearl Harbor" o cortina de humo similar...). No olvidemos que sin petrodólar no pueden tener el déficit infinito que permite mantener y mejorar dicho ejército...
> 
> Bievenidos a los años 20 vuelvo a decir, uf...



Vamos a ver, me pone algo nervioso lo del zanahorio pues estoy bastante de acuerdo con su política en general comparado con el desastre de otros pasados y presentes bandoleros de la política. Dicho esto de acuerdo que el sistema de gobierno en democracia es una basura y acabará como siempre en la historia en dictadura y también en lo que dices del origen de ese coñovirus y combatirlo mejor con el sistema dictatorial de los Chinos o otro sistema parecido aunque mejor, para mí, liberal, dejando claro que por lo que se va viendo parece que el efecto de dañados es un porcentaje irrisorio ( una muerte sola es una tragedia pero por una simple gripe muere mucha gente y sin embargo no existe tal pánico). Dicho esto Trump ya insinuó varias veces que la FED es una basura y que hay cerrarla y en ello està. Y este momento es perfecto para que lo haga, con tres burbujas a la vez ni soñando tendría mejor ocasión, la del petróleo la financiera, y la de los progres atizando la histeria a través de los medios con el coñovirus. Se justificará con que no tiene salida por tantas burbujas a la vez y causará un“*terremoto*”preparado por un *presidente Trump* que* ve este momento histórico como una oportunidad para cumplir finalmente las promesas, incluidas las restricciones fronterizas, aislando China y dar al pueblo y las empresas estadounidenses recortes de impuestos más amplios para capear esta crisis* . La del petróleo la provocó él metiendo cizaña a los Príncipes en el paraíso de la dictadura del Reino Árabe. 
Así Que con el zanahorio habrá que quitarse la gorra si lo logra. Digo yo vamos


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Parece que llegó el panico a los mercados:


Es curioso que hace algo más de dos meses estábamos en el lado opuesto, vaya bandazos.

Las empresas de fraking se han llevado un fuerte correctivo, así como los bancos que las financian:



La ratio oro-petroleo en máximos históricos:


Hasta que no se expulse del mercado a los productores menos eficientes (arenas bituminosas y fracking) no se va a volver a acercarse a la ratio histórica de cerca de 20 a 1. Cerca de un millón de puesto de trabajo directos en EEUU y Canadá, más los indirectos.

Los gobiernos van preparando a la población para que sea consciente de que vienen problemas económicos serios.

Europa parece que se va a alinear con el esquema monetario de la ruta de la seda en cuanto acabe la lucha contra el virus verde. Por ahora van dando positivo al virus cargos de gran relevancia como el teniente general encargado de las tropas americanas en Europa y su equipo en la base de Wiesbaden en Alemania y están de "cuarentena voluntaria".
Italy will restrict entire nation in virus fight

Recordemos que están dando positivo, ministros de diferentes gobiernos, embajadores, senadores, parlamentarios y altos cargos de diferentes índoles...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ratio oro-petroleo en máximos históricos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 252108
> 
> Hasta que no se expulse del mercado a los productores menos eficientes (arenas bituminosas y fracking) no se va a volver a acercarse a la ratio histórica de cerca de 20 a 1. Cerca de un millón de puesto de trabajo directos en EEUU y Canadá, más los indirectos.



Solo por precisar. A ver como cierra el mes pero el ratio gold/usoil ha llegado a 60 este lunes, nivel que se superó en torno a 1931 y luego otra vez en torno a 1933 cuando coincidió la gran depresión posterior al crack del 29 con la entrada en producción de los campos supergigantes de texas.

La media histórica está en 15 aprox.

Arabia Saudí utiliza el precio del petróleo para golpear a Rusia y Moscú responde



> "Lo que hace que esta guerra de precios sea especialmente peligrosa e histórica es que estalla al mismo tiempo que el _shock_ masivo causado por la reducción de la demanda... por el coronavirus. No hemos visto esa combinación tóxica desde principios de la década de 1930, cuando el monstruoso campo Black Giant [de Texas] comenzó, pese a la Depresión, a recortar el precio del crudo", destacó Robert McNally, presidente de la consultora Rapidan Energy Group.


----------



## Aro (11 Mar 2020)

Con petróleo barato, es menos costosa la extracción de oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Mar 2020)

Toca corrección, seguramente hasta entornos de 1600$


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Toca corrección, seguramente hasta entornos de 1600$



Ya me lo podría haber dicho usted la semana pasada, que me he hinchado a comprar. En fin, que se le va a hacer, habrá que comprar más para compensar...


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Con petróleo barato, es menos costosa la extracción de oro.



Russia to double gold extraction becoming world's second biggest producer
Una mayor producción de oro compensará parte la caída del precio del crudo. 

Ya comenté, antes del tema del coronavirus, que era raro que Rusia hubiese ajustado los presupuestos para un precio de 40$ el barril para este año. Sabían la que venía...


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya me lo podría haber dicho usted la semana pasada, que me he hinchado a comprar. En fin, que se le va a hacer, habrá que comprar más para compensar...



Esa es la filosofía, si Señor!


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Mar 2020)

L_G sigue contando la pasta que gana con los cortos de la banca!....


----------



## Aro (11 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> L_G sigue contando la pasta que gana con los cortos de la banca!....



A ver si abre la "asesoría para gacelas" ;D


----------



## Gin and Tonic (11 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Qué porqué no baja la plata?
> Qué está aguantando bien?
> Sí baja más, ya ni la recogen del suelo, no valdría la pena...
> Qué está aguantando?... Los que compraron en los máximos del 2011 mirá aver que opinan a 34 euros onza... Los que compraron oro en máximos del 2011 a 43 el gramo, ya ganan más de un 10%...



Hola PdL, 
gracias por la respuesta, sigo muy atentamente todos tus post, algunos no los llego a entender del todo ya que me falta todavía mucho que aprender, pero bueno aquí estoy.....
Lo que quería remarcar, es que a pesar que la plata está bajando y no sigue la trayectoria alcista del oro, sigue manteniendo valores de antes de la crisis del coronavirus.... yo la esperaba ver a 14$.

Saludos


----------



## Gin and Tonic (11 Mar 2020)

Buenas burbujos,

Hace un rato, mirando precios del oro en Coininvest de compra y de RECOMPRA, veo que la relación de precio compra-recompra es mucho mejor para los lingotes que para las onzas. Incluso lingotes de 1 oz de peso.
Alguien podría explicar por qué?

Gracias!


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Mar 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Buenas burbujos,
> 
> Hace un rato, mirando precios del oro en Coininvest de compra y de RECOMPRA, veo que la relación de precio compra-recompra es mucho mejor para los lingotes que para las onzas. Incluso lingotes de 1 oz de peso.
> Alguien podría explicar por qué?
> ...



Política de empresa... Igual dentro de 6 meses es al revés, depende de stoks e incluso de ofertas por parte de las mints, rapels que hayan cumplido y demás, tu mira siempre el mejor sitio para comprar y el mejor para vender, en precios me refiero, y si puedes evita los lingotes, de hecho yo me centraría en la moneda más pequeña, Alfonsina, vrenelis, napoleones, soberanos, 10 y 20 pesos México y para onzas maples y kruguers, si te en marcas en esas piezas vas bien, cosa diferente es que quieras algunos lingotes por capricho de tener, eso siempre es bienvenido.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Mar 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Hola PdL,
> gracias por la respuesta, sigo muy atentamente todos tus post, algunos no los llego a entender del todo ya que me falta todavía mucho que aprender, pero bueno aquí estoy.....
> Lo que quería remarcar, es que a pesar que la plata está bajando y no sigue la trayectoria alcista del oro, sigue manteniendo valores de antes de la crisis del coronavirus.... yo la esperaba ver a 14$.
> 
> Saludos



La plata me desconcierta sinceramente, hay que tener porque en algún momento estallara el precio pero es cierto que está más floja de lo que podría esperar de ella.


----------



## quaver (11 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Política de empresa... Igual dentro de 6 meses es al revés, depende de stoks e incluso de ofertas por parte de las mints, rapels que hayan cumplido y demás, tu mira siempre el mejor sitio para comprar y el mejor para vender, en precios me refiero, y si puedes evita los lingotes, de hecho yo me centraría en la moneda más pequeña, Alfonsina, vrenelis, napoleones, soberanos, 10 y 20 pesos México y para onzas maples y kruguers, si te en marcas en esas piezas vas bien, cosa diferente es que quieras algunos lingotes por capricho de tener, eso siempre es bienvenido.



PdL,
Me ha sorprendido que en Suiza el precio de los lingotes es mayor al de las monedas (precio por gramo se entiende).
Llevo un tiempo siguiendo subastas (diferencia más acusada en precios) y alguna web y tengo la impresión que son más apreciados que las monedas en general. Quizás sí preferirían un vreneli...


----------



## mr nobody (11 Mar 2020)

quaver dijo:


> PdL,
> Me ha sorprendido que en Suiza el precio de los lingotes es mayor al de las monedas (precio por gramo se entiende).
> Llevo un tiempo siguiendo subastas (diferencia más acusada en precios) y alguna web y tengo la impresión que son más apreciados que las monedas en general. Quizás sí preferirían un vreneli...



Yo creo que es porque un lingote es mas facilmente moldeable cuando se funde que una moneda. Esto parece una tonteria pero no es poca la diferencia de coste entre moldear y fundir un lingote y una moneda.


----------



## curvilineo (11 Mar 2020)

Mi gran y gordo gurú


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Algo impensable en occidente. Yo de china paso: rebeldia y no transigir con el CCP alli te cuesta muy caro.



Sobre la cuestión de la deflación comentas cosas interesantes que puedo compartir quizas en parte, pero considero un error basar argumentos en EEUU bueno CHINA malo, ya que en realidad ninguno de los dos sistemas políticos son democráticos y hemos visto irrefutables barbaridades realizadas en EEUU contra su propia población y engaños al mundo como el irrefutablemente demostrado autoatentado del 11S (entre otros como el hundimiento del maine, Cazas de brujas políticas, Gladio en colaboración con sus aliados de la OTAN, etc), además de otras atrocidades contra multiples naciones del mundo.

Al fin y al cabo tanto China como en los EEUU es una oligarquía con poder factico la que ostenta el poder político. En los EEUU es la oligarquía económico-financiera a secas y en China se hacen llamar PCC, y son ellos los que filtran y seleccionan a los candidatos para puestos de poder ejecutivo y legislativo.

Y eso solo se podrá evitar cuando exista la igualdad total de oportunidades entre candidatos en los procesos electorales y elección mediante sistemas electorales a varias vueltas eliminatorias que sigan la regla de la mayoría absoluta.


----------



## Aro (12 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Sobre la cuestión de la deflación comentas cosas interesantes que puedo compartir quizas en parte, pero considero un error basar argumentos en EEUU bueno CHINA malo, ya que en realidad ninguno de los dos sistemas políticos son democráticos y hemos visto irrefutables barbaridades realizadas en EEUU contra su propia población y engaños al mundo como el irrefutablemente demostrado autoatentado del 11S (entre otros como el hundimiento del maine, Cazas de brujas políticas, Gladio en colaboración con sus aliados de la OTAN, etc), además de otras atrocidades contra multiples naciones del mundo.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo tanto China como en los EEUU es una oligarquía con poder factico la que ostenta el poder político. En los EEUU es la oligarquía a secas y en China se hacen llamar PCC, y son ellos los que filtran y seleccionan a los candidatos para puestos de poder ejecutivo y legislativo.
> 
> Y eso solo se podrá evitar cuando exista la igualdad total de oportunidades entre candidatos en los procesos electorales y elección mediante sistemas electorales a varias vueltas eliminatorias que sigan la regla de la mayoría absoluta.



No sé dónde has leído EEUU bueno. Normal que L_G se frustre.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Por desgracia creo que tienes razón, si las cosas se ponen mal puede que no existan muchas escapatorias; pero siempre serán más seguros los metales preciosos que el dinero papel.



Ojo que antes que el dinero papel (cash efectivo), cae todo el dinero digital de cuentas corrientes a la vista y antes aún todos los fondos a plazo, que son puros prestamos directos a la banca.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Mar 2020)

quaver dijo:


> PdL,
> Me ha sorprendido que en Suiza el precio de los lingotes es mayor al de las monedas (precio por gramo se entiende).
> Llevo un tiempo siguiendo subastas (diferencia más acusada en precios) y alguna web y tengo la impresión que son más apreciados que las monedas en general. Quizás sí preferirían un vreneli...



Ko tiene lógica, pero así es.


----------



## Lego. (12 Mar 2020)

te ha quedado pa enmarcar


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (12 Mar 2020)

Por que está cayendo el oro hoy?? Gracias


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Mar 2020)

curvilineo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 252779



Sobre todo Crypto:

*BTC/USD*

6.117,1 -1.761,5 *-22,36% *


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Mar 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Por que está cayendo el oro hoy?? Gracias



Tiene pinta que se disparan las ventas de papel para cubrir el descalabro bursátil (tapar agujeros). Desde mi sofá.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (12 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Tiene pinta que se disparan las ventas de papel para cubrir el descalabro bursátil (tapar agujeros). Desde mi sofá.



No lo entiendo muy bien. Te refieres a que la gente vende el oro para comprar acciones?


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Toca corrección, seguramente hasta entornos de 1600$



1607$ a 7 del objetivo, lo doy por bueno pero pueden dilatar lo al 1580, veremos, ahí ta tengo más dudas.


----------



## mr nobody (12 Mar 2020)

Aun y asi viendo que todo esta en caidas de +20% desde ara un mes hacia aca, que el oro se mantenga lateral o una caida <3-4% ya parece toda una proeza. Eso denota la robustez de este activo.... Y espero que asi siga....

Al menos asi lo veo yo...

Edito: Otra observacion por mi parte para inversores: otra cosa que a acompanhado al oro desde hace milenios en la humanidad es el desarroyo tecnologico, desde la invencion del fuego hasta hoy en dia. Asi que tecnologicas de las autenticas, de las que tiran para adelante el desarroyo me parece de las mejores opciones donde puedes meter tu dinero si no te fias de tu banco ni te gusta bancolchon. Ahi es un poco complicado por eso, por que tal vez tienes que meter pasta en start-ups o analizar debidamente grandes tecnologicas y puedes requerir mucho tiempo.

PD: Los chinos que se han inventado la parafernalia esta del coronoavirus deben estar partiendose la caja d ver a espanha haciendo el subnormal


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Mar 2020)

Desde hace 9 meses (33€ gramo) hasta hace un par de semanas 50.5€ gramo, el precio se ha movido muchísimo, y para el oro es aún mucho más, todo va perfecto, paciencia, aunque se que tu la tienes.


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Desde hace 9 meses (33€ gramo) hasta hace un par de semanas 50.5€ gramo, el precio se ha movido muchísimo, y para el oro es aún mucho más, todo va perfecto, paciencia, aunque se que tu la tienes.



Si lo que menos duele es lo que esta bajando, lo que verdaderamente duele, es toda la parafernalia para se excusar las bajadas, para no admitir que han fracasado en sus políticas monetarias y en sus medidas económicas adoptadas. No olvidemos que muchos pequeños ahorradores, o inversores van a salir muy,muy parados, esto valido para acciones y MPs en papel, todo lo que sea físico siempre es mas seguro pero en una carrera de fondo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Mar 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No lo entiendo muy bien. Te refieres a que la gente vende el oro para comprar acciones?



Me refería a algo como ésto:

*Tras la venta de este metal precioso, relacionada con las necesidades inmediatas de efectivo por parte de un número creciente de gestores de cartera para satisfacer las llamadas de margen, la acción de los precios mantuvo su patrón gráfico a bullish. *

Señal Forex Oro: Ánimo de riesgo apoya extensión de rally


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

Con el fiat confeti actual no importa. A éso sí se le puede echar paciencia.

La vaina va a ser como las cryptos patrias oficiales sean un fiat 2.0. Ése sí podría ser un ataúd...y ya en la próxima pantalla.

De cualquier modo...estarán por enseñar la patita. Tal vez con un par de minoyes de cadáveres sobre la mesa para ambientar la transición...pero en ello están. Estamos en el momentos Caos ...de ahí, al momento Arreglo.

Si una cosa he aprendido en este foro, y siempre lo digo...es k la Castuza hace sus himbersiones a décadas vista. Así k esperemos k este medio siglo de monopoly haya sido para acumular y la piedra filosofal monetaria futura sea el Oro. A huevo, está. ( Por cierto, las cryptos de libre cotización no hay más k verlas estos días...si os creéis k el Oro está manipulado, tendrías k ver las cabriolas. Como corchito en las olas , el súper BTC "konzetual" , el primero ).

Si el Oro no es "el elegido" ( bien para ser el "A" o el "B" , es iwal )...mejor ni pensarlo. "Money 1984" a la enésima potencia ...y aquí no tose - glups - ni diox. Éso quedaría, ser unos mindundis de esta panda pa´los restos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> No sé dónde has leído EEUU bueno. Normal que L_G se frustre.



No literal pero sí basa gran parte de sus argumentos en que considera mucho más fiable o creíble a EEUU que a China. O al menos es lo que he interpretado yo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Pero vamos a ver, el oro no se va a ir al infinito mientras no lo haga el petróleo, que es lo que mueve al mundo, y el petróleo está por los suelos y cayendo.

El término "petrodolar" es por algo.


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

@Piel de Luna

Se comentan en el otro hilo los sablazos en las tiendas habituales pese a las caídas.

Creí leer k eras proveedor de Metales. Cómo ves la reposición de metales en el escenario actual ? Temor a quedarse "a dos velas" ?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Por que está cayendo el oro hoy?? Gracias



Caen todos los metales. Ningún metal se va a disparar mientras el petróleo, que es lo que mueve al mundo, se esté derrumbando, repito.

Ya se dijo hace unos días que estaba muy caro en relación al petroleo y a pesar de que con repecto al petroleo el oro se ha encarecido aún un poco más, no es sostenible.

Y en términos relativos no está cayendo tanto aún, véase el hostión del paladio por ejemplo que cae un 17% hoy (330€).


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo, y el síntoma de su fin no será un oro disparado, o no solo ello, sino sobre todo un petróleo disparado con respecto al dólar.

Después de que el petróleo se disparase en 2008 vinieron las primaveras arabes, el ataque a Libia que quería vender el petróleo en oro, etc.

Cuando los EEUU atacan países petroleros o estratégicos lo hacen para mantener el timopetrodólar.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (12 Mar 2020)

¿Y si estuvieran tirando el oro desesperadamente a base de cortos para evitar que el dinero fluya para allá con la caída de la bolsa?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

China's gold market

Un informe sobre el funcionamiento del mercado de oro chino del world gold coincido. Curioso que la página tenga solo dos idiomas, inglés y chino.

@EclécticoPragmático : la ratio oro-petroleo no volverá a la media histórica mientras sigan bombeando petróleo del fracking a perdidas:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/10/trump-oil-bailout/

Y no pueden dejar de producirlo ya que es la mayor oferta de petróleo en dólares en este momento. Sin esa oferta de petróleo en dólares, el incentivo para guardar reservas en dólares desaparece y el billete verde pasaría a la historia.

Seguirán produciendo a pérdidas mientras el sistema financiero aguante.


----------



## curvilineo (12 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Sobre todo Crypto:
> 
> *BTC/USD*
> 
> 6.117,1 -1.761,5 *-22,36% *



Criptos a tomar por culo, cierto.


----------



## Lego. (12 Mar 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No lo entiendo muy bien. Te refieres a que la gente vende el oro para comprar acciones?



para tapar agujeros más bien. Margin calls y esas sorpresas.

Yo vigilaría el stock de físico independientemente de GLD.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China's gold market
> 
> Un informe sobre el funcionamiento del mercado de oro chino del world gold coincido. Curioso que la página tenga solo dos idiomas, inglés y chino.
> 
> ...



Por eso. El dolar aguantará mientras a EEUU globalmente le sea rentable mantener el fracking y consigan mantener el petróleo bajo.

Como en 1-4 años se dispare el petróleo, que considero que es lo que ocurrirá, una reedición de 2008, pero esta vez con el oro acompañando ya desde niveles altos, entonces sí, será el fin del timodolar salvo que a base de intervenciones militares consiga estirar el chicle un poco más.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (12 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> para tapar agujeros más bien. Margin calls y esas sorpresas.
> 
> Yo vigilaría el stock de físico independientemente de GLD.



Donde se mira el stock de oro fisico?


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Mar 2020)

Joder justo he cogido otra onza esta mañana y ha pegado el bajón.

De todas formas con la que se viene creo que es cuestión de pocas semanas para que esto empiece a despegar. El oro quedará casi como de las pocas inversiones viables ante el desmorone general


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Mar 2020)

Interesante web, y de las pocas que venden también platino y paladio también sin IVA, o eso parece. Que pena que no pongan precios de recompra.

¿Aguien tiene más info sobre Europeanmint?


----------



## Lego. (12 Mar 2020)

El rebote coincide con el bazokazo de la FED

Bazooka Fired: Fed Unleashes $1.5 Trillion Repo Bailout, Expands "Not QE" To QE5







Un billón y medio de dólares de una tacada. Eso es imprimir, cojones.


A ver qué pasa esta noche cuando entren los asiáticos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> @Piel de Luna
> 
> Se comentan en el otro hilo los sablazos en las tiendas habituales pese a las caídas.
> 
> Creí leer k eras proveedor de Metales. Cómo ves la reposición de metales en el escenario actual ? Temor a quedarse "a dos velas" ?



Sí, fui proveedor de metales en Suiza durante bastantes años, ahora soy un jubilado cincuentón, pero si, me rodeo de amigos profesionales del sector, más que haber desabastecimiento hay retención de metal por parte de los profesionales y subidas de primas ante la corrección, pero todo se andará desabastecimiento habrá en muy breve tiempo.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

Puntualizar que cada vez que sacan papel oro sin respaldo, lo que hacen es sacar liquidez del mercado.

La última intervención del BIS vendiendo oro papel, lo que hace es que el dinero de los compradores de esos papelitos pasen al emisor del papel oro sin respaldo (el BIS) quitando liquidez en el mercado.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (12 Mar 2020)

Yo soy nuevo en esto pero la bajada del oro de hoy no debería preocuparnos, es más, quizá deberíamos hacer acopio de más. 
En el desplome de toda la economía en estas últimas semanas, el oro seguramente sea el único que no solo no se ha mantenido sino que ha subido con respecto a como venía en los últimos meses y años.


----------



## Membroza (13 Mar 2020)

Ya lo están diciendo los expertos, la correlación tan alta de bajada de bolsas y de oro se debe a los margin calls. Entonces se tiene que sacar dinero de algún sitio y lo hacen del oro. Y con todo eso, las bajadas son mínimas.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Mar 2020)

Ya preparaban el cuerpo en octubre... meses antes....

Manipulación y juego sucio a saco.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Yo soy nuevo en esto pero la bajada del oro de hoy no debería preocuparnos, es más, quizá deberíamos hacer acopio de más.
> En el desplome de toda la economía en estas últimas semanas, el oro seguramente sea el único que no solo no se ha mantenido sino que ha subido con respecto a como venía en los últimos meses y años.



Autocita y copypasteo de uno de los hilos de Spielzeug :


A mí ese fulano me encanta...aunque no se prodiga demasiado en los medios panfleteros kitco style. Expone la "no mayor recuperación" del Oro en este vídeo.



Pero para delicia, esta entrevista de hace tres años. No es corta, pero es un buen rato.

Daniel Oliver of Myrmikan Research — The Moneychanger


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

Gold- & Silberimporte der Türkei im Februar 2020

Turquía importó 18 toneladas de oro en febrero.

Respecto a la bajada del oro, un par de gráficas:



La bajada de las bolsas obliga a muchos actores a liquidar sus posiciones en oro para cubrir los margin calls y deudas. Para ver cuál es la situación real hay que mirar la ratio S&P - oro:




Proporcionalmente cae el S&P más que el oro. Viendo la situación económica ahora que todavía no se han hecho del todo patentes las consecuencias de las medidas contra el virus, las bolsas seguirán cayendo y habrá cada vez menos margin calls que cubrir, el dinero que vaya saliendo de otros mercados se dirigirá al oro


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Mar 2020)

Oro y plata son compra, para los compradores de físico clarisima compra, puede caer más pero ante unas eventuales caídas algo más profundas el físico disponible para particulares prácticamente no registrará esas caídas, así que "tonto el último" como sabéis no soy de plata, pero compraría hasta plata, e incluso platino, aunque lo principal siempre en oro.


----------



## Silver94 (13 Mar 2020)

En Coininvest ya hay un aviso que debido al virus y a la alta cantidad de pedidos, van a retrasar en los envíos de las compras.

Por mi parte algo de oro ha caído ya. Si la plata bajase un poco más y me puedo hacer con algunas onzas por 17 euros, o poco más, me lanzo a por ellas también.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (13 Mar 2020)

En el de futuros sí, como con el petroleo. Pero el precio spot marca el mercado de físico que yo sepa.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Ayer se vendio todo, independientemente del tipo de activo. Tiene que ver con los fondos y places de pensiones, liquidan sus *posiciones ganadoras* para sus gastos operativos, para mostrar resultados y sobre todo to meet redemptions. El oro, con sus revalorizaciones, estaba entre éstas.
Hey, yo entiendo que quieras animar a los compañeros en un mal dia. Pero hazlo con rigor: lo que has puesto arriba es una sarta de tonterias sin pies ni cabeza.

_En el mercado de futuros juegan con 300 onzas de mentira por cada onza física_: Eso es falso. No entiendes la operativa de un mercado de futuros; y si te refieres a ratios de PA vs stocks en el COMEX/LMBA, menos todavia
_Van creando deuda infinita a base de ponerae cortos _Quéeee? Elabora eso por favor
_el efecto secundario es que van devaluando el dolar _El USD es deficitario por definicion, al ser la moneda reserva (estudia el dilema de Triffin). Cada dia esta mas fuerte respecto a las demas monedas (menos el CHF). Ademas, has pensado que para tradear metal tienes que tener USD, ergo creando demanda del mismo? Lo mismo con la mayoria de MMPP
_jaque mate para el dinero de la impresora_ El jaque mate no vendra por ninguno de los argumentos que expones
Tiene tela que un comentario asi tenga 12 thanks...


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Autocita y copypasteo de uno de los hilos de Spielzeug :
> 
> 
> A mí ese fulano me encanta...aunque no se prodiga demasiado en los medios panfleteros kitco style. Expone la "no mayor recuperación" del Oro en este vídeo.
> ...



Su paper Myrmikan Research (January 14, 2020) es bueno tambien, leedlo.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> _jaque mate para el dinero de la impresora_ El jaque mate no vendra por ninguno de los argumentos que expones



Y en tu opinión, vendrá en base a ... ???


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Su paper Myrmikan Research (January 14, 2020) es bueno tambien, leedlo.



Con permiso, añado una miajilla de marketing - los dos parrafillos de entrada - a su sugerencia...k me parece k lo de cazar moscas con miel - como lo mío - tampoco es lo suyo... 

"*Oro pasado $ 10,000*

El oro en 2019 finalmente rompió el techo de $ 1,350 que se había establecido
Durante el colapso de 2013. El precio actual del oro de $ 1,550 puede ser significativamente más alto que
donde ha negociado en los últimos seis años, y ha devuelto a la mayoría de los mineros de oro a
Rentabilidad, pero no es nada comparado con el destino del precio del oro.
Para el beneficio de nuevos lectores y para refrescar los recuerdos de los seguidores de mucho tiempo, dejemos
trabajamos a través del razonamiento ciertamente tortuoso pero conceptualmente simple detrás de
La razón por la cual el precio del oro en dólares se dirige muy por encima de $ 10,000 por onza. "



La verdá es k la sensación de objetividá, fluidez y dominio A UN TIEMPO en las exposiciones del fulano es acojonante. zanks.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Puntualizar que cada vez que sacan papel oro sin respaldo, lo que hacen es sacar liquidez del mercado.
> 
> La última intervención del BIS vendiendo oro papel, lo que hace es que el dinero de los compradores de esos papelitos pasen al emisor del papel oro sin respaldo (el BIS) quitando liquidez en el mercado.



Spiel, perdona pero no te sigo.

El BIS es un agente en el mercado mas. Tecnicamente, utiliza los mismos canales que otros. Vende en el COMEX o LBMA igual que los demas. El aumentar o disminuir la liquidez no es una caracteristica inherente al BIS, sino a la transaccion en si.

Y para mi es al contrario: en este caso *proveen *liquidez. Que es lo que hace suprimir la subida del precio. De lo contrario se reducirian las posiciones abiertas. Mira estos ultimos dias la drastica reduccion de PAs en oro/plata, con el precio bajando = cerrando cortos. Lo veremos en el COT.

_sacan papel oro sin respaldo _no es algo achacable a esta manipuladora gente. Son aquellos que lo compran (los largos) *y no acuden a la entrega. *Les bailan el agua en el mercado de futuros, sin convertir en fisico.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En el de futuros sí, como con el petroleo. Pero *el precio spot marca el mercado de físico* que yo sepa.



El precio spot, marca el precio de una transaccion spot, *fisica o papelera*, *da igual*, (primas de dealers aparte).
El precio futuro, marca el precio de *la misma* transaccion *en el futuro* (cómo se determina este precio siendo un tema aparte)

Y los futuros afectan directamente el precio spot, si no habria claras posibilidades de arbitraje. Asi que en definitiva, controlar el COMEX es controlar el precio en el que se basan las transacciones spot. De ahi viene la famosa frase "the tail wagging the dog" en el mundo del oro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Para el que le interese, IMHO la plata en el 14 handle ahora mismo es una broma.
Para mi es una oportunidad (pare ese dinero que no vayas a necesitar a largo plazo)


----------



## silverdaemon (13 Mar 2020)

Planteo debate serio y constructivo, dad argumentos

Las tiendas de oro físico siguen teniendo oro y plata, y el precio está bajando

¿estamos ante un periodo de incertidumbre en el que no saben que hacer y dentro de unos dias tendrémos desacople entre el precio del oro papel y el precio del oro físico, que reventará al alza?

¿O por contra, el oro y la plata van a corregir porque se está anticipando una deflación de órdago dado que estamos a tipos cero y tras años de inyecciones de liquidez no aparece la por los bancos centrales tan ansiada inflación?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, perdona pero no te sigo.
> 
> El BIS es un agente en el mercado mas. Tecnicamente, utiliza los mismos canales que otros. Vende en el COMEX o LBMA igual que los demas. El aumentar o disminuir la liquidez no es una caracteristica inherente al BIS, sino a la transaccion en si.
> 
> ...



Lo que ponen a la venta es nuevo oro papel sin respaldo. Las posiciones largas pagan al emisor de dicho oro papel y por tanto el dinero de los que van largos pasa a manos del emisor del oro papel sin respaldo (el BIS por lo que parece)

Consiguen dos cosas, deprimir el precio con ventas al descubierto y sacar liquidez del mercado de quien estuviese largo. 

Por ejemplo, si yo pudiera crear oro papel de la nada (sin respaldo de oro fisco) como hace el BIS y tú me lo compras porque estás largo, yo me quedo con tu dinero y tú con mi papelito. He sacado tu liquidez del mercado a cambio de mi papel oro sin respaldo.

Si reclamases convertir tu papel en oro, yo te diría que no, que te doy el equivalente en dinero fiat (que igualmente podría crear a voluntad si yo fuera el BIS). Y si no estás conforme, te quedas sin nada, ni oro ni dinero fiat.

Así lo veo yo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Mar 2020)

Como dicen los tertulianos: Desde la ignorancia.

He comprado oro en máximo y estoy perdiendo. He comprado mineras en máximos y estoy perdiendo hasta un 50% en cosa de 10 días.

Di*cho lo cual, si vamos a la crisis pasada más parecida a esta, la del 2008, lo cierto es que el Oro estuvo bajando todo el 2008. Fue a finales del 2008, principios del 2009 donde inició la senda alcista que le llevó hasta máximos de 2012.*

Si sigue un patrón similar, creo que tendremos bajadas aun varios meses. Creo que no habrá que esperar a final de año, porque esta crisis es más aguda, y creo que a recuperación del oro la veremos antes. Todo el dinero de la bolsa, fondos, y otros activos que se están vendiendo irán entrando en el oro cuando la situación se estabilice un poco.

Pero ya os digo... desde la ignorancia, si fuera un ejperto no estaría perdiendo un 40% en PAS


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que ponen a la venta es nuevo oro papel sin respaldo. Las posiciones largas pagan al emisor de dicho oro papel y por tanto el dinero de los que van largos pasa a manos del emisor del oro papel sin respaldo (el BIS por lo que parece)
> 
> Consiguen dos cosas, deprimir el precio con ventas al descubierto y sacar liquidez del mercado de quien estuviese largo.
> 
> ...




Y como es posible que el BIS pueda "crear" oro-papel sin respaldo de físico?


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Planteo debate serio y constructivo, dad argumentos
> 
> Las tiendas de oro físico siguen teniendo oro y plata, y el precio está bajando
> 
> ...



*Desacople.**

"El dinero para impulsar el oro a más de $ 10,000 por onza ya ha sido impreso. Y
Ahora van a imprimir más. La economía de burbujas ya se tambalea. Sin duda
una fuerte intervención fiscal y monetaria puede extender su vida por un tiempo, pero luego el
El objetivo final del precio del oro será notablemente más alto. Los mineros de oro
hazlo aún mejor."

http://www.myrmikan.com/pub/Myrmikan_Research_2020_01_14.pdf


**Por cierto...entre el kolonavilus y los gráficos cayendo a plomo...parece k pasa de perfil un desvarío de repos k seguirá absolutamente desbocáo.*


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold- & Silberimporte der Türkei im Februar 2020
> 
> Turquía importó 18 toneladas de oro en febrero.
> 
> ...



No habia visto esto. Viene a decir lo que decía en el anterior... muy interesante


----------



## Membroza (13 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Con permiso, añado una miajilla de marketing - los dos parrafillos de entrada - a su sugerencia...k me parece k lo de cazar moscas con miel - como lo mío - tampoco es lo suyo...
> 
> "*Oro pasado $ 10,000*
> 
> ...



Es lógico que vaya a llegar a $10.000 pero la pregunta es cuándo. Es posible que estemos ya en caja de pino.

Digo que es lógico por la devaluación del dólar por la inflación, como todos sabemos.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Es lógico que vaya a llegar a $10.000 pero la pregunta es cuándo. Es posible que estemos ya en caja de pino.
> 
> Digo que es lógico por la devaluación del dólar por la inflación, como todos sabemos.



léete el paper y te formarás una impresión.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como dicen los tertulianos: Desde la ignorancia.
> 
> He comprado oro en máximo y estoy perdiendo. He comprado mineras en máximos y estoy perdiendo hasta un 50% en cosa de 10 días.
> 
> ...



Puede seguir bajando de precio? Si
Puede que cualquier día cierren la convertibilidad de fiat a oro? Si
Al no saber el timming, cualquier momento es bueno para vender fiat y comprar oro.

Respecto a las mineras, yo andaría con cuidado, en el nuevo escenario que se plantea no descartaría nacionalizaciones de minas y que la minería pase a manos del Estado como hacen Rusia, China y su órbita.


----------



## angel220 (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Puede seguir bajando de precio? Si
> Puede que cualquier día cierren la convertibilidad de fiat a oro? Si
> Al no saber el timming, cualquier momento es bueno para vender fiat y comprar oro.
> 
> Respecto a las mineras, yo andaría con cuidado, en el nuevo escenario que se plantea no descartaría nacionalizaciones de minas y que la minería pase a manos del Estado como hacen Rusia, China y su órbita.



Esa hipotetica nacionalización seria el mismo día que, se quiritaria convertibilidad de fiat a oro


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Alucinante el chart de la cryptochapa dorada de la Perth Mint en el exchange Kucoin (cediendo ante el fiat infinito y papeándose al Bitcoin )

Por cierto...empieza con medio kilate de volumen diario, algo más de 300 onzas. Habrá k ir chequeándola, k no es dato poco curioso...

Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> _Lo que ponen a la venta es nuevo oro papel *sin respaldo*. Las posiciones largas pagan al emisor de dicho oro papel y por tanto el dinero de los que van largos pasa a manos del emisor del oro papel sin respaldo (el BIS por lo que parece)_



No es oro papel "sin respaldo":

Puedes acudir a la entrega en un contrato de futuros del COMEX. Es decir, puedes convertir el futuro papel en metal fisico. Proceso logistico complicado para un particular pero no a un determinado nivel. Todos los meses hay entregas fisicas. Puedes elegir que se queden en los almacenes de la red del COMEX a tu nombre o te los llevas en una furgoneta.
En la LBMA, es mas facil: todo el que abre una cuenta *allocated, *tiene acceso a fisico
Y si cambias tu cash por un contrato de futuros, se reduce tu liquidez a cambio de la posesion de ese contrato. Como te decia antes, nada especial, nada inherente al mundo del metal: todo futuro funciona asi



Spielzeug dijo:


> _Consiguen dos cosas, deprimir el precio con ventas al descubierto y sacar liquidez del mercado de quien estuviese largo._



Correcto. Pero como te decia, SOLO porque los largos *no acuden a la entrega. No porque no puedan hacerlo. *


Spielzeug dijo:


> _Si reclamases convertir tu papel en oro, *yo te diría que no, que te doy el equivalente en dinero fiat* (que igualmente podría crear a voluntad si yo fuera el BIS). Y si no estás conforme, te quedas sin nada, ni oro ni dinero fiat._



Estas oblicado por contrato, tanto en COMEX como en LBMA allocated. Solo *en caso de fuerza mayor *(previsto en la letra pequeña del contrato) puedes negarte a cumplir la entrega. Esto ultimo no ha pasado en el COMEX todavia, se cuidan mucho de no llegar a ese limite, seria un evento determinante en la confianza del metal papel.

Y el BIS solo interviene cuando las cosas estan dificiles para controlar el precio (eventos tipo Brexit, Virus, BBanks al borde de la quiebra etc...)


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> *No es que lo veas, es que es así * (una de las condiciones de los futuros es esa, que no se esta obligado a dar el físico se entregara en fiat), un vencimiento no tiene la obligación de dar el bien sino una contraparte, en este caso fiat.
> Por eso quien emite futuros sobre materias? sabiendo que no ha de entregar el físico, la respuesta la dio claramente Spielzeug. Esta todo inventado



Tu eres de los que no hablas sino sentencias, verdad? Nunca termino de asombrarme con la seguridad que se afirman cosas que se nota el interlocutor no entiende. Hay que ser mas prudente, no crear confusion innecesaria.


angel220 dijo:


> una de las condiciones de los futuros es esa, que *no se esta obligado* a dar el físico se entregara en fiat), un vencimiento no tiene la obligación de dar el bien sino una contraparte, en este caso fiat.



Eso es rotunda y categoricamente falso. Y crea innecesaria confusion. No es debatible.
EL COMEX es un mercado de entregas (se nota que no has leido un puto contrato); de hecho, mas entregas se deberian ejercer para retirar todo el fisico posible y eliminar el podel de apalancamiento de los manipuladores.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y como es posible que el BIS pueda "crear" oro-papel sin respaldo de físico?



Tu mismo puedes hacerlo: ponte corto 1 GC y a vencimiento, si no rolleas o cierras esa posicion, tienes que entregar 100oz de oro.
La mayoria de los Brokers (IB etc...) no facilitan la opcion de entrega fisica para particulares/retail etc..., pero *eso es el broker*, no el mercado (NYMEX). Si eres otro tipo de operador, estas obligado.


----------



## Orooo (13 Mar 2020)

Long Gamma, ya que parece que estas puesto en el tema, podrias explicar lo que he oido en muchas ocasiones de que por cada onza de oro física que existe “como que se crean” 100 o 300 “onzas papel” de la nada. Es decir, que por cada onza fisica “juegan” con 300 mas que no existen para manipular el precio.

He oido eso mucho pero te juro que no lo entiendo muy bien, es decir, lo entiendo, pero no se si es correcto o se habla por hablar.

Podrias explicarlo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Mar 2020)

Todavia recuerdo la fundación de la bolsa de oro físico en China y las esperanzas que teniamos puestas en que al final el precio del físico podría desligarse del oro papel y ya veis nada de nada, es todo frustrante; nos engañan, nos mienten, nos envenenan y finalmente nos matan y no pasa nada.
Joder lo veo todo muy muy negativo.
Veis algún signo positivo que ahora yo no vea tanto en el oro como en el devenir de España y el Mundo Long Gamma y Spielzeug.
Por cierto que ha pasado en el otro hilo con fernandocj parece que ha habido un motin contra él o que? Por curiosidad.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

@Long_Gamma

Buenas aclaraciones , gracias ( aunke no dispongo del criterio suficiente para contrastarlas, afinan la definición del debate ).

El asunto es k tu postura me descoloca un poco, y ya k te ofreciste a brindar aclaraciones a quien no pillase suficiente , yo insisto en mi petición :

- Se supone k estás de acuerdo con la operativa del Comex , BIS, etc en el estado actual ?
- Cuál es tu impresión respecto al Oro y su rol en el sistema monetario/financiero global , así como en la posible evolución de ese rol??? En ké compartes la impresión sobre su status y en ké discrepas de él ???

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Todavia recuerdo la fundación de la bolsa de oro físico en China y las esperanzas que teniamos puestas en que al final el precio del físico podría desligarse del oro papel y ya veis nada de nada, es todo frustrante; nos engañan, nos mienten, nos envenenan y finalmente nos matan y no pasa nada.
> Joder lo veo todo muy muy negativo.
> Veis algún signo positivo que ahora yo no vea tanto en el oro como en el devenir de España y el Mundo Long Gamma y Spielzeug.
> Por cierto que ha pasado en el otro hilo con fernandocj parece que ha habido un motin contra él o que? Por curiosidad.



Recibió de su propia medicina y no le gustó demasiado...pero suena bastante off topic en este hilo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Long Gamma, ya que parece que estas puesto en el tema, podrias explicar lo que he oido en muchas ocasiones de que por cada onza de oro física que existe “como que se crean” 100 o 300 “onzas papel” de la nada. Es decir, que por cada onza fisica “juegan” con 300 mas que no existen para manipular el precio.



Normalmente pueden referirse a dos situaciones:

*COMEX*: Hacen un calculo de posiciones abiertas dividido entre el stock que hay en sus inventarios. La mayoria de analisis de este tipo son sesgados por parte de alguien que le interesa vender metal o gente emocional que no entiende el mecanismo del COMEX. Suelen dar unos ratios muy altos y es un argumento facilon decir cosas como: "muchos contratos para el poco metal que hay" "va a quebrar el COMEX" etc...
Por qué digo que son sesgados e interesados?​
La mayoria no acude a la entrega, hay metal de sobra para los contratos "outstanding"; es decir, los que se no se cierran o hacen el roll over. El 95% de los traders quieren beneficios en papel. No quieren el fisico. Esto supone la inmensa mayoria del volumen.
Se utiliza solo el stock COMEX "registered" y no el "elegible". Pudiendo convertir el 2do en el 1ero pulsando dos teclas (attaching a warrant)
etc...


*LBMA*: Nadie sabe los stocks de la LBMA, solo son aproximaciones. Estan en londres y alli hay mucho mas stock de otros agentes. Es el hub mundial del metal. El Banco Central de la India, publico hace años un estudio oficial en el que calculaba un ratio de 90:1 (que a mi me parece conservador pero que a cualquiera le pondria los pelos de punta). Qué quiere decir esto?
Piensa en la LBMA como una reserva fraccionada de metal. Si abres una cuenta con ellos (solo a partir de 1Millon GBP creo recordar) te "convencen" para decantarte por cuenta tipo "unallocated"; (es un eufemismo para oro papel). Para que te ahorres gastos de custodia, almacenamiento etc...
La teoria es que "compartes" lingotes con otros inversores. Por eso "unallocated" porque los lingotes no estan a tu nombre (=allocated). No hay un numero de serie de lingote asignado a ti.
Cuantos "comparten" el mismo lingote? Esa es la cuestion y la respuesta a tu pregunta. 300 "onzas papel" equivaldria a 1oz para cada 300 personas.
No todos retiran el metal unallocated de la LBMA al mismo tiempo y por eso sigue el chiringuito en pie. El que sea tan opaco y OTC no augura nada bueno respecto a las garantias fisicas del mismo
Hace algunos años hubo un juicio muy famoso en el que un consorcio de inversores ganó a un Bullion Bank LBMA (éste "se comprometió a pagar una suma importante si no salian los detalles a la luz). La cuestion era que el BB cobraba religiosamente gastos de almacen y custodia a estos clientes y ellos exigieron prueba del almacen y lingotes custodiados por los que los gastos eran debidos. El caso es que no existian...  Que cracks. No solo te venden algo que no tienen sino que te cobran por almacenarlo


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> - Se supone k estás de acuerdo con la operativa del Comex , BIS, etc en el estado actual ?



Separemos ambas. El COMEX es la herramienta, es un mercado, una "clearinghouse". Es lo que es, la gente la usa y la mayoria no esta interesada en el aspecto fisico. Solo tradear papel y beneficios papel. O para vender papel y hedgear tu fisico etc... Un mercado de futuros/opciones es algo que ha existido desde siempre. 
Personalmente, creo que la financializacion ha ido muy lejos y soy partidario de prohibir la mayoria de derivados. Son un puto casino.



esseri dijo:


> - Cuál es tu impresión respecto al Oro y su rol en el sistema monetario/financiero global , así como en la posible evolución de ese rol??? En ké compartes la impresión sobre su status y en ké discrepas de él ???



El oro es el eje del sistema monetario. Mi opinion es que se ha desligado del fiat (1971) solo en la superficie. En realidad, sigue ahi y de puertas adentro lo saben. Demasiadas dinamicas (como explicaba ANOTHER con el petroleo etc...) giran en torno a él. Demasiado esfuerzo por contenerlo. 
Piensalo asi: si baja el USD respecto el EUR pero sube respecto al Yen... se ha apreciado o no? El unico yardstick de referencia siempre ha sido y sigue siendo es el metal.
El papel viene y va. Cambia de color y de gente que garantiza su valor. El oro tiene el mismo maravilloso color cautivador siempre.
Y nadie tiene que garantizar nada por él.

Lo de arriba no significa que hay que coger el telefono ahora mismo y llamar a tu dealer para comprar 100oz. De eso van mis comentarios.
Seamos mas racionales y menos emocionales. Nunca comprar oro en un breakout. Por ejemplo. Como he leido a muchos aqui.

Y como adverti hace semanas, con el oro y las emociones en ebullicion, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, hay que hacer caso al COT. Con un posicionamiento como el que teniamos, el oro no podia subir mas, sin parar. Sin corregir fuerte como está haciendo.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Separemos ambas. El COMEX es la herramienta, es un mercado, una "clearinghouse". Es lo que es, la gente la usa y la mayoria no esta interesada en el aspecto fisico. Solo tradear papel y beneficios papel. O para vender papel y hedgear tu fisico etc... Un mercado de futuros/opciones es algo que ha existido desde siempre.
> Personalmente, creo que la financializacion ha ido muy lejos y soy partidario de prohibir la mayoria de derivados. Son un puto casino.
> 
> 
> ...



Haz un pronostico, siempre que quieras claro está, sobre el precio futuro o mejor del inmediato futuro sobre el oro.
Es decir hasta cuanto puede bajar, cuando puede comenzar a remontar, que requisitos financieros necesita para hacerlo, etc. lo que se te pueda ocurrir.
No escondo que seria tomado en cuenta para rentabilizar tu opinión,, gracias anticipadas.


----------



## dragunov (14 Mar 2020)

Hay dinero que se ha perdido en bolsa y el oro le ha permitido a un gran número de gente pagar los platos rotos supongo, pero también supongo que el dinero que se va a generar estos meses se va a ir de cabeza al oro como primera opción de inversión. No veo muchas más opciones viables si quieres diversificar en periodos de incertidumbre, a no ser que quieras coger el cuchillo al vuelo o invertir en farmacéuticas


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Sí, fui proveedor de metales en Suiza durante bastantes años, ahora soy un jubilado cincuentón, pero si, me rodeo de amigos profesionales del sector, más que haber desabastecimiento hay retención de metal por parte de los profesionales y subidas de primas ante la corrección, pero todo se andará desabastecimiento habrá en muy breve tiempo.



Estamos hablando del famoso desacople del precio del oro físico con el oro papel?


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ayer se vendio todo, independientemente del tipo de activo. Tiene que ver con los fondos y places de pensiones, liquidan sus *posiciones ganadoras* para sus gastos operativos, para mostrar resultados y sobre todo to meet redemptions. El oro, con sus revalorizaciones, estaba entre éstas.
> 
> 
> Hey, yo entiendo que quieras animar a los compañeros en un mal dia. Pero hazlo con rigor: lo que has puesto arriba es una sarta de tonterias sin pies ni cabeza.
> ...



si lo explicases un poco mas para los profanos sería muy de agradecer


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Para el que le interese, IMHO la plata en el 14 handle ahora mismo es una broma.
> Para mi es una oportunidad (pare ese dinero que no vayas a necesitar a largo plazo)



a 14,69 ahora mismo
¿que instrumentos utilizarias para entrar?


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Mar 2020)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Estamos hablando del famoso desacople del precio del oro físico con el oro papel?



No lo se, nunca he vivido esa situación en mis carnes, aunque roturas del sistema financiero por parte de un país en concreto, Venezuela, Zimbabue ahora el Líbano etc... , si que producen un desacople total entre el físico y el precio comex, ahora en una descomposición general, pues sinceramente no sé qué pasará, imagino que en un muy breve espacio de tiempo si, ahora para bien o para mal un nuevo sistema nacerá, y en el no se que tanto por cien de importancia tendrá el Au, pero algo me dice que no será muy pequeño, si no no entiendo ese afán de acumularlo un bloque de países y el otro bloque occidental no soltar ni un gramito de el desde hace muchas décadas, aparte de ejercer el control de todas las mineras existentes, todas de alguna manera u otra, o nacionalizadas o con mayorías del accionariado en otros casos, pero si tiras del hilo de todas las mineras de oro de una forma u otra te sale siempre el mismo, o el mismísimo gobierno o alguien muy afín a él.


----------



## angel220 (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Tu eres de los que no hablas sino sentencias, verdad? Nunca termino de asombrarme con la seguridad que se afirman cosas que se nota el interlocutor no entiende. Hay que ser mas prudente, no crear confusion innecesaria.
> 
> Eso es rotunda y categoricamente falso. Y crea innecesaria confusion. No es debatible.
> EL COMEX es un mercado de entregas (se nota que no has leido un puto contrato); de hecho, mas entregas se deberian ejercer para retirar todo el fisico posible y eliminar el podel de apalancamiento de los manipuladores.



Hola ya que veo entiendes lo suficiente y no lo pongo en duda podrías explicarme/os de forma sencilla algo sobre estos datos o extractos de informaciones, recopiladas de forma rápida:

-Fuente oroinformacion diciembre 2016 .Comex crea un mercado falso de oro y plata físicos
La supuesta “entrega”, explica el analista, se realizará mediante una anotación en un registro electrónico, en la que se establecerá que el cliente “posee derechos” sobre cierto número de onzas de oro o de plata. Pero si el cliente reclama el lingote real, e*l negociador tendrá la opción de entregarle su valor en dinero. *_“Si el negociador_ -reflexiona Goodman- _no tiene ni oro ni dinero, el cliente será un acreedor sin garantías y mal posicionado para reclamar su deuda ante los tribunales en caso de quiebra. No cobrará ni un centavo”_

--Fuente BME
Contrato de Futuros (Futures Contract) :La obligación de comprar y vender el Activo Subyacente en la fecha futura* se puede sustituir por la obligación de cumplir con la Liquidación por Diferencias, en los casos en que el activo no sea entregable* o se pueda realizar la entrega por diferencias.

-Fuente Rankia
¿El contrato de futuro es por entrega física o por diferencias?
En principio es por entrega física, pero ante la dificultad de hacer el reparto físico, *algunos brokers optan por cerrar la posición el día de antes al "First Notice Day*" que es el último día en el que se requiere a los compradores de Oro recibir la entrega física, de esta manera se cierra la posición y se hace una liquidación por diferencias (aquí podría encajar lo de que no se piden los físicos y se les hace la pelota, o la obligación forzada de hacerles la pelota?)
Finalmente la diferencia se hace por diferencias. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que también podemos tomar posiciones bajistas (ponerse corto o vender oro) a través de los futuros, y por tanto el vendedor de futuros de oro tendría que entregar al comprador el equivalente de forma física en oro, lo que no es viable para los particulares, así que se opta por la liquidación por diferencias.

Tienes toda la razón no entiendo de futuros (vengo de contado solo,) pero una cosa si te equivocas no intento sentenciar nada (aunque te lo parezca) respetable tu forma de pensar también y dicho esto, me gustaría me comentaras esta reflexión que hago en voz baja y para mi solo, esta es "Existe un mercado de futuros de materias primas, donde existen varias Ligas, los que juegan en la A tiene la opción que quieran físico o diferencia, juegan B depende de como este posicionado en la tabla y los que juegan en la C solo por diferencias donde ya* no existe obligación* de fisico, seria mucho presuponer que el 99% de los que leemos el foro estaremos en la liga C y nunca veremos una sola onza física, en un vencimiento aunque la queramos", me gustria pudieras responderme de forma sencilla y practica ( no teórica) para comprendedlo y quitarme mi ofuscamiento, los de la liga A no me interesan solo la parte baja de la B y la C, donde entiendo si ya estaremos el 100% de los lectores. Otra pregunta que me surgido cuales son los motivos *"de fuerza mayor"* letra pequeña, para la *no entrega/no obligación*, yo solo conozco uno.

Pd: hace poco leí un articulo, comento de memoria,de uno de la liga B,sobre la travesía (incluida judicialmente) que tuvo que pasar para que se cumpliera la "obligación" de la entrega física, casi se hunde en el viaje y eso que era de la B, por lo de que ir con la furgo y cargar no es tan fácil ni real, para todos

Entiéndase *MI ENTENDER* punto de partida del punto que: en todo este mercado: SI debería tener la opción/obligación si se exige de una entrega física real y rápida, pero la realidad y en la practica es que se imposibilita esa exigencia de que suceda si eres B o C, los A son punto y aparte. Espero que tus respuestas podamos aprender todos y yo el primero, y espero no haber sido un sentencias hoy.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estas oblicado por contrato, tanto en COMEX como en LBMA allocated. Solo *en caso de fuerza mayor *(previsto en la letra pequeña del contrato) puedes negarte a cumplir la entrega. Esto ultimo no ha pasado en el COMEX todavia, se cuidan mucho de no llegar a ese limite, seria un evento determinante en la confianza del metal papel.
> 
> Y el BIS solo interviene cuando las cosas estan dificiles para controlar el precio (eventos tipo Brexit, Virus, BBanks al borde de la quiebra etc...)



Si que ha habido incumplimientos de miembros del COMEX en la entrega de oro físico, por ejemplo ABN AMRO (y posiblemente haya más casos que no hayan salido a la luz):

With Paper Gold Contracts Defaulting, Capital Controls Will Likely Be Here Before You Know It!

De hecho la manipulación del mercado por parte del gobierno es legal desde 1934 en la Gold reserve act:
Exchange Stabilization Fund | U.S. Department of the Treasury

Si no fuese así, muchos países aumentarían sus reservas de oro liquidando dólares. En mi opinión, muchos actores institucionales no tienen autorización para convertir dólares en oro físico: fondos de inversión, fondos soberanos, etc. por ese motivo la inversión total en oro de esos actores no llega ni al 1%

Si China o Rusia pudiesen hacerlo no hubiesen guardado inmensas reservas en dólares sabiendo que eso les perjudica en el monetary end game. Obviamente no van a comprar oro papel para perder liquidez a cambio de comprar un papelito que no va a ser redimido en oro y que, además, al comprarlo contribuyen a la supresión del precio del oro.

China y Rusia acumulan oro que proviene principalmente de su producción interna lo cual sugiere que no tienen otra forma de conseguirlo en grandes cantidades. Si China creo el Shanghái gold exchange es precisamente para atraer a los inversores y productores de oro a su mercado que es un mercado de oro físico a diferencia del COMEX.

Si China pudiese redimir sus dólares en oro, hace tiempo que hubiese reventado el mercado de oro papel.


----------



## XRF-79 (14 Mar 2020)

Yo les compré plata el año pasado, en dos ocasiones. No hubo ningún problema y lo recibí en muy pocos días. El coste de envío es algo mas caro que en otras tiendas. Lo que me sorprendió es que has de realizar 2 pagos independientes: uno para el metal y otro para el envío.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (14 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El precio spot, marca el precio de una transaccion spot, *fisica o papelera*, *da igual*, (primas de dealers aparte).
> El precio futuro, marca el precio de *la misma* transaccion *en el futuro* (cómo se determina este precio siendo un tema aparte)
> 
> Y los futuros afectan directamente el precio spot, si no habria claras posibilidades de arbitraje. Asi que en definitiva, controlar el COMEX es controlar el precio en el que se basan las transacciones spot. De ahi viene la famosa frase "the tail wagging the dog" en el mundo del oro.



En el mercado spot de petróleo se negocian barriles físicos de entrega obligatoria.

En el mercado de futuros no necesariamente. Es fundamentalmente una especulación o apuesta entre agentes sobre el precio spot del futuro no siendo obligatoria la entrega física, puediéndo comprador o vendedor no hacer o exigir la entrega en el momento de expiración del futuro y en su lugar hacer cash-settlement (pagar la diferencia entre el precio negociado en el pasado y el mercado físico actual o spot) o roll-over (prorrogar la posición al futuro).

En resumen, el mercado spot y el de futuros son cualitativamente diferentes: el primero es un mercado real y el de futuros son "apuestas entre colegas" sobre el mercado real en el futuro.


----------



## Leunam (14 Mar 2020)

¿Pensáis que con la que está cayendo, los paquetes llegan?


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China y Rusia acumulan oro que proviene principalmente de su producción interna lo cual sugiere que no tienen otra forma de conseguirlo en grandes cantidades. Si China creo el Shanghái gold exchange es precisamente para atraer a los inversores y productores de oro a su mercado que es un mercado de oro físico a diferencia del COMEX.



Ayer posteaba alguien sobre la decepción del Shangai Gold Exchange , por las ilusiones depositadas en él para ver desligarse el precio del físico y el papel.

Ké opinión te merece su trayectoria...y además, su operativa en general de cara al futuro ? Le ves aún ventajas respecto a otros proveedores mundiales ? Cuáles ?

Merci & wen finde.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ayer posteaba alguien sobre la decepción del Shangai Gold Exchange , por las ilusiones depositadas en él para ver desligarse el precio del físico y el papel.
> 
> Ké opinión te merece su trayectoria...y además, su operativa en general de cara al futuro ? Le ves aún ventajas respecto a otros proveedores mundiales ? Cuáles ?
> 
> Merci & wen finde.



La verdad es que fue una decepción, yo esperaba que fuera el fin del COMEX al menos en su forma de funcionar actual ya que las principales mineras se subieron al carro al pagar más que en otros mercados.

En cualquier caso forma parte del sistema monetario de la ruta de la seda donde los países miembros tienen un mercado de oro denominado en la divisa local. Tal vez sea esa el objetivo del SGE más que acabar con el COMEX. También lo utilizan para controlar la cotización del yuan por lo que tengo entendido.

En cualquier caso estamos en pleno reset monetario y por su forma de funcionar no va a tener los problemas que posiblemente acabe teniendo el sistema de reserva fraccionaria del COMEX. El COMEX debería acabar siendo un mercado más denominado en divisa local donde se refleje el valor del dólar respecto al oro.

En este sistema, no hay un mercado que fije el precio del oro al resto del mundo si no que cada mercado local refleja el valor de la divisa en la que esté denominada, siendo el oro el referente común de todas las divisas. Es decir, en vez de un mercado donde descubrir el precio del oro a nivel mundial usando el dólar como unidad de medida, habrá diferentes mercados donde se descubrira el precio de cada divisa usando al oro como unidad de medida.

Saludos y buen finde!


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Hola ya que veo entiendes lo suficiente y no lo pongo en duda podrías explicarme/os de forma sencilla algo sobre estos datos o extractos de informaciones, recopiladas de forma rápida:
> 
> -Fuente oroinformacion diciembre 2016 .Comex crea un mercado falso de oro y plata físicos
> La supuesta “entrega”, explica el analista, se realizará mediante una anotación en un registro electrónico, en la que se establecerá que el cliente “posee derechos” sobre cierto número de onzas de oro o de plata. Pero si el cliente reclama el lingote real, e*l negociador tendrá la opción de entregarle su valor en dinero. *_“Si el negociador_ -reflexiona Goodman- _no tiene ni oro ni dinero, el cliente será un acreedor sin garantías y mal posicionado para reclamar su deuda ante los tribunales en caso de quiebra. No cobrará ni un centavo”_
> ...



Hola Angel
De una forma sencilla y práctica, como propones, quedate con que en el COMEX y LBMA (OTC), *puedes liquidar tu contrato largo en 
fisico*. Quedate tambien con que:

No es un proceso sencillo, admin y logisticamente. Está diseñado deliberadamente así para disuadir esta opcion y que la gente liquide en papel.
Como te decia, no todos los brokers (yendo más allá del COMEX, que es el clearinghouse) lo permiten. La mayoria solo admite liquidar la posicion en papel.
En éste link puedes ver el detalle de los issuers (cortos que entregan) y stoppers (largos que reciben) en el proceso de delivery del viernes.
Muchas veces, la entrega fisica supone mover un palet de un sitio del almacen a otro: ya que clientes diferentes utilizan el mismo COMEX warehouse. Otras veces, como se dice de JPM y la plata que acumula, es la parte in-house/proprietary la que recibe la entrega. Otras veces se retira del la red de almacenes COMEX definitivamente. Se lo lleva alguien fuera.
En mis tiempos ingenuos, invertí mucho tiempo todos los meses analizando las posiciones abiertas que iban quedando hasta el 1st notice day y mas allá, deseando que algun mes éstas fueran muchas (los largos no claudicando y acudiendo a la entrega) y el COMEX no pudiera satisfacer la entrega. Teniendo que recurrir a la clausula de fuerza mayor y se corriera la voz de la escasez fisica.
Un ejemplo de famosa entrega fisica fue la que asesoró Kyle Bass a la University of Texas endowment. Este Hedge Fund manager (que personalmente me parece muy interesante y sigo a menudo) era el asesor del endowment. Y les recomendó que parte de éste, estuviera en oro fisico. Hay una muy buena entrevista por ahi donde explica que tras visitar el COMEX y preguntar a la gente de alli (haciendo su due diligence) como funcionaba el tema, no salió muy convencido y termino la visita con ellos diciendoles "OK, give me my gold. Now" 

Los temas tecnicos como los de arriba son interesantes. Pero te propongo pasar a temas mas de actualidad macro, precio etc... que la situacion actual se presta a ello. Y porque probablemente aburramos a la mayoria.
Saludos y gracias a ti


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si que ha habido incumplimientos de miembros del COMEX en la entrega de oro físico, por ejemplo ABN AMRO (y posiblemente haya más casos que no hayan salido a la luz)



Me acuerdo del caso, no trascendió mas allá de la anécdota. No me consta que fuera un contrato COMEX. De ser cierto el default, serian productos privados que ABN ofreció a sus clientes. Probablemente OTC. Y las cláusulas en las que el banco pudiera anular unilateralmente la entrega física, más laxas. La gente no lee lo que firma.



Spielzeug dijo:


> De hecho la manipulación del mercado por parte del gobierno es legal desde 1934 en la Gold reserve act:
> Exchange Stabilization Fund | U.S. Department of the Treasury



Si, el ESF aka plunge protection team (o PPT). Muy activo a ultima hora este pasado viernes... Pero esto es otra cosa, diferente a lo que discutimos.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Si no fuese así, muchos países aumentarían sus reservas de oro liquidando dólares. En mi opinión, muchos actores institucionales no tienen autorización para convertir dólares en oro físico: fondos de inversión, fondos soberanos, etc. por ese motivo la inversión total en oro de esos actores no llega ni al 1%



El problema no es autorizacion (hay fondos con mucho mas del 1% de su capital en metal fisico). Pero son contados. El problema es el desinterés. Comprar metal fisico y pagar seguros, custodia etc... no es muy atractivo cuando hay un casino de papel con dinero gratis. Ademas, como justificas las comisiones de tu HedgeFund con una posicion tan sencilla de ejecutar? Se busca justificacion via productos sofisticados y decisiones mas complejas.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Si China o Rusia pudiesen hacerlo no hubiesen guardado inmensas reservas en dólares sabiendo que eso les perjudica en el monetary end game. Obviamente no van a comprar oro papel para perder liquidez a cambio de comprar un papelito que no va a ser redimido en oro y que, además, al comprarlo contribuyen a la supresión del precio del oro.



CN y RU no son los 1ros en tener este problema. Piensa en los paises del golfo y el que lleven decadas extrayendo y vendiendo sus reservas naturales por un papel verde... Ya lo saben, y bajo aguas esta siempre el metal. Este área es pura ANOTHER. Lo explica muy bien.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Si China pudiese redimir sus dólares en oro, hace tiempo que hubiese reventado el mercado de oro papel.



Otra vez mas. A CN no le interesa "reventar" el mcdo de papel. Son los primeros beneficiados. Son los que mas necesitan acumular para equipararse a los ratios oro/PIB de sus rivales directos (que ya tienen). CN es el supresor nº1 del metal. No US.
Reventar el mercado es facil con el poquisimo stock de oro disponible que hay. A nadie le interesa. Fijate con que prudencia acumula RU oro desde hace años... unas pocas TO cada mes. Respetando lo que el mercado puede dar. Elvira Nabiullina es la mejor banquera central del mundo, con diferencia. Sabe lo que hace incluso en los momentos duros de hace un par de años.

Hay un rebalancing en el mundo, permitido por US.
Cosa que segun tu, ya ha terminado, CN tiene suficiente y quiere imponer sus reservas para deshacer el sistema monetario actual.


----------



## Long_Gamma (15 Mar 2020)

Vale. Para los que os interesen las dinamicas del precio, que realmente es de lo que me siento mas comodo hablando. Numismatica, fino, historia del debasement de los sestercios Romanos... hay otros foreros mucho mas interesantes que yo (a los que sigo con ineterés para aprender)

*Plata*
La situacion de arriba refleja las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. Los desplomes posteriores no estan incluidos. Segun mis calculos los COMMs podrian estar LARGOS en estos momentos. Con una estructura del COT asi, no me oireis criticar a nadie que ha llamado al dealer para comprar una monster box. Ahora sí tiene sentido pensar en abrir posiciones largas. Nadie garantiza que no vaya a bajar mas pero con este COT y un GSR record historico 104.17 (previo mas alto 101.30 en 22/02/1991, nadie podrá achacaros que es una decision emocional. Los COMMS no pueden extraer mas largos de los asustados MM, con DMA50 y 200 perforadas.
Añadid vuestro analisis tecnico y ved que sale en el mix (nunca hagais caso a nadie de ningun foro, esoecialmente a foreros que van de guay con jerga tecnica como yo)







*Oro*
La situacion es diferente. Los COMMs necesitan salir de muchos cortos todavia y probablemente quede bajada. Personalmente no me gusta el set up, el mommentum y que haya FOMC la semana que viene. Yo sigo con mis cortos.
Vamos a ver la intensidad de la caida pq viendo a la plata, parece que esta gente tiene prisa. 

El porqué tienen prisa, en el siguiente comentario.

Reitero: quizas el metal repunte la semana que viene y nos vayamos a 1700 sin mirar atrás. Para aquellos que teneis metal fisico SIN apalancamiento, a estas alturas seguro estais ya acostumbrados a la volatilidad. Leed estas lineas con perspectiva y pensadlo mucho antes de vender.


----------



## Long_Gamma (15 Mar 2020)

*Por qué tienen prisa *
Yo veo toda esta crisis de una forma "parecida" a Spiel. Basicamente:

Escepticismo respecto al "virus". Mas info sobre ésto leyendo al gran @Vilux
Razones principales otras que sanitarias las que dirigen las medidas excepcionales de los gobiernos
Financiero-Economicas las mas importantes
Y aqui es donde divergo de Spiel.

El "virus" es un artilugio Made in CN para justificar medidas represoras y para lavarse las manos de la recesion/depresion que les espera. *El alcance de todo esto era incialmente China.*

Diversos estados "observers", individualmente, se han apuntado a esta gran idea y la han adoptado. Surprise-Surprise, los 1ros en subirse al carro aquellos cuyas economias ya no daban mas de si. Aka Iran, Italia, España... han visto el potencial. Korea no estaba muy boyante tampoco. No digamos HK, devastada.
UK, USA, CH... a regañadientes y arrastrando los pies hacen lo minimo (no testean = no casos). No lo necesitan. Trump y su economia tenian la eleccion en el bolsillo. BoJo popular como nunca y tras el Brexit mas. 
Ahora la presion es mas fuerte y ya veremos como lo gestionan.

Otros como India, que si habeis estado alli sabreis de las condiciones de salubridad del pais + poblacion + cercania a CN y sudeste asiatico... sorprendentemente la cosa no es de pelicula de zombies sino un caso aqui y otro alli... El primer ministro se lo debe de estar pensando, si subir al carro o no...

No veo un hilo conductor, un plan perpetrado por CN para derrocar el sistema monetario basado en el US. Me falta entender los pasos, operacionalmente (no estrategicamente), para creer en ello. 

Lo que si veo es que la situacion es grave. Once in a lifetime event. Nunca supply y demand han caido tanto y a la vez! Oferta tocada por las disrupciones en la cadena de distribucion y por la bajada de la productividad. Y demanda igual, la gente en sus casas sin viajar, restaurantes, tiendas...

Ante esto, la ya agotada politica monetaria es impotente. Esta acabada. 50bp de recorte es una broma. 100bp probablemente tambien.
Vamos a unas medidas de politica fiscal sin precedentes. Y al final de éstas, siempre hay inflacion. Y ya sabeis del efecto sobre la plata.

Es esto lo que huelen (o directamente saben) los Bancos que desploman y cierran cortos a mansalva? Hubo una reunion de los ppales bancos y Trump en la casa blanca la semana pasada. Quizas les dieron algun heads up?

Es esta MMT, Helicopter money etc... lo que nos llevará a empalmar con el escenario Spiel y quemará el fiat actual para dar paso a la era monetaria digital?

Muchas preguntas, pocas respuestas, lo sé. Qué pensais?


----------



## timi (15 Mar 2020)

buenos dias
dejo esto

Price Of Physical Gold Decouples From Paper Gold



_A estas alturas está muy claro que el mercado físico del oro y el mercado del oro de papel se desconectarán._

Si el mercado del papel no corrige este desequilibrio, la escasez física generalizada de metales preciosos se prolongará y puede provocar la implosión de todo el sistema monetario. 


Actualmente, estamos completamente agotados en BullionStar Gold Bars , BullionStar Silver Bars y nos estamos quedando sin muchos otros productos que no podemos reponer por ahora. Por lo tanto, es probable que varios artículos en stock se agoten en breve. Esto a pesar de que hemos estado comprando agresivamente lingotes para crear un inventario de reserva de amortiguación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> *Por qué tienen prisa *
> Yo veo toda esta crisis de una forma "parecida" a Spiel. Basicamente:
> 
> Escepticismo respecto al "virus". Mas info sobre ésto leyendo al gran @Vilux
> ...



Qué qué pienso? Déjame que lo mastique, tanto tu mente como la de Spiel van muy por delante de la mía, intento leeros detenidamente y razonar.


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Mar 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> dejo esto
> 
> Price Of Physical Gold Decouples From Paper Gold
> ...



Sí se desconectara el precio totalmente no lo sé, que hay escasez si lo se y lo puedo asegurar. 
Qué los grandes inversores hayan vendido oro ( con beneficios) para cubrir posiciones en pérdidas de renta variable y demás seguramente es así y en 2008 también pasó, que esa venta masiva de oro que ha hecho caer el precio haya sido en físico lo dudo muchísimo, donde está ese físico?, por lo tanto ha sido en papel, evidentemente, y como indica L_G más arriba, los fondos suelen elegir en la inversión en Au el papel por los motivos que el indica. 
El físico escasea, es una evidencia palpable, las cadenas de suministro medio paradas tampoco ayudan, pero es que todo está igual, es que me dicen que en la piel de toro también escasea el papel del culete, hay diarrea generalizada?, esta expropiada y nacionalizada toda la celulosa de Europa para imprimir € como si no hubiera un mañana? 
Nos vamos a una MTT salvaje a una RU salvaje y a una hiperinflacion que matará el Fiat. 
Viva el oro, y olé.


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Es esta MMT, Helicopter money etc... lo que nos llevará a empalmar con el escenario Spiel y quemará el fiat actual para dar paso a la era monetaria digital?
> 
> Muchas preguntas, pocas respuestas, lo sé. Qué pensais?




- DINERO - y mundo y trabajo - de dos velocidades. Humo para muertitos de jambre, duro para la Castuza. Sistemas estancos.

Podrás sobrevivir sin dar un palo al awa, incluso - de merecer la molestia - podría erradicarse la pobreza ( entendida como capacidá de supervivencia , es sólo un click ). Pero NUNCA te codearás con los Señores del Dinero. Por más condiciones, éxito o talento k se tenga, la clase media jamás volverá a colar gente a la fiesta...éso pasará a la historia como el sueño de una noche de verano memocrática y las auténticas castas - más bien sagas , en una perspectiva k trasciende su contemporaneidá - se perpetuarán.

Estamos asistiendo a la definitiva suelta de amarras y niquelado de su milenio I a cara descubierta.

La riqueza descentralizada , el comodín comercial a espaldas del sistema , es el Oro - y veremos si la plata -. Físicos. Son la síntesis y el minimalismo comercial en néctar : Oro, partes y mercancía en transacción...sin tecnología , testigos, tutela institucional, ni nada más k invitar a la fiesta. Nada sintetiza más un intercambio comercial. La línea recta del biznez global.

K cualquier nacido opte a la Casa Blanca o el destino de su país lo decida su voto son panfletos ultra-amortizaditos. Superfluos, por la tecnología, para un show memocrático k en la segunda mitá del S XX era ya un pastiche absolutamente indefendible y falaz. Si el fiat era el rey desnudo...la memocracia , la reina en bolas. Adiós a las las caretas - k se suda un wevo, Borjamari -.

No eres NAHIDE
y lo sabes
Weah !


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2020)

@Long_Gamma 

No entiendo porque dices que China es el mayor supresor del precio del oro:

1. No ha participado en las acciones coordinadas de los bancos centrales occidentales para deprimir el precio. Si quisiera deprimir lo también habría participado.

2. Si quisiera deprimir el precio no hubiese creado un mercado de oro físico con el objetivo de que sea considerado un activo financiero en vez de una commodity.

3. Si quisiera deprimir el precio no utilizaría el oro como colateral para intercambios comerciales. El uso monetario del oro no deprime su precio ya que lo que hace es aumentar su valor al hacerlo imprescindible para los intercambios entre países.

4. Si quisiera deprimir el precio, sacaría el oro que produce al mercado. Restringir la oferta no deprime el precio.

5. Si quisiera deprimir el precio no fomentaría que sus ciudadanos compren oro ni obligaría al sistema financiero a tener reservas de oro ya que aumentar la demanda de oro no deprime su precio.

6. Si quisiera deprimir el precio, no haría declaraciones públicas sobre volver al patrón oro. Las declaraciones oficiales no hablan de "reliquia bárbara", al revés dicen que es la base del sistema monetario.

7. Si quisiera mantener el sistema basado en el dólar, no hubiese sido criticado por la prensa occidental que considera a todos los que se oponen al status quo como enemigos. Las críticas a la falta de derechos humanos o al autoritarismo de su sistema político sólo se hacen a los países que suponen un problema al dólar (no verás críticas a Arabia Saudí ya que su papel es fundamental en el sistema basado en el dólar). La prensa occidental también crítica la situación financiera de aquellos países que no le siguen el juego y la considera insostenible (no verás críticas a la insostenible situación de Japón pese al endeudamiento que tiene).
En mi opinión, la mejor forma de ver quién no sigue el juego a EEUU es ver quiénes son criticados por la prensa occidental.

_____________

Te compro que China se haya aprovechado en la medida de lo posible de la depresión del precio del oro para sus intereses en el monetary end game. Pero eso no quiere decir que le interese deprimir el precio del oro. Llevamos tiempo comentando que China acumularía todo el oro posible y que cuando llegase a la cantidad que considerasen suficiente, darían un puñetazo a la mesa. Te compro también que las circunstancias pueden haberle obligado a dar el puñetazo en la mesa antes de lo que hubiese gustado, pero el puñetazo en la mesa lo ha dado en el momento que hizo estas declaraciones a través de sus medios de comunicación:
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1162628.shtml

Al poco de estas declaraciones aparecen enfermedades en granjas de cerdos y pollos que hacen que casi todos los barcos congelador vayan a China llenos de carne y luego aparece un "virus" que impide que los barcos vuelvan a sus puertos de origen. El "virus" le permite parar la producción de todo el país y romper la cadena de distribución y de pagos de la economía mundial obligando al resto de países a tomar partido en la guerra monetaria oro vs. Dólar.

Crees que en este escenario el COMEX va a permitir que los actores económicos rediman sus contratos en oro al vencimiento? Si fuera así, al COMEX le quedan dos telediarios...


----------



## mr nobody (15 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> *Por qué tienen prisa *
> Yo veo toda esta crisis de una forma "parecida" a Spiel. Basicamente:
> 
> Escepticismo respecto al "virus". Mas info sobre ésto leyendo al gran @Vilux
> ...



Comparto lo dicho. Esto va de borron y cuenta nueva economicamente.



Como se vuelva al patron oro los que estamos aqui ya podemos ir poniendo el cava en la nevera.


----------



## paco908 (15 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Como se vuelva al patron oro los que estamos aqui ya podemos ir poniendo el cava en la nevera.



Hola, os leo siempre y agradezco vuestros aportes.

Desde la ignorancia, me gustaria que explicaseis ¿cómo afectaria la vuelta al patrón oro a las personas que tienen algo de oro y plata (joyería, monedas, lingotes, etc) y cómo se harían las transacciones económicas?. ¿Los gobiernos cómo actuarían?. ¿Que legislación habría para que la civilización no se fuera al traste y se conviertiera en mad max?.

Ya sé que las explicaciones serán en plan de imaginar pues todos estamos viviendo desde que nacimos en el mundo fiat y a mí me cuesta imaginar como podríamos funcionar.

Gracias, saludos y agradecer vuestro tiempo a disposición de los demás. ¡¡¡ SOIS GRANDES !!!!


----------



## mr nobody (15 Mar 2020)

paco908 dijo:


> Hola, os leo siempre y agradezco vuestros aportes.
> 
> Desde la ignorancia, me gustaria que explicaseis ¿cómo afectaria la vuelta al patrón oro a las personas que tienen algo de oro y plata (joyería, monedas, lingotes, etc) y cómo se harían las transacciones económicas?. ¿Los gobiernos cómo actuarían?. ¿Que legislación habría para que la civilización no se fuera al traste y se conviertiera en mad max?.
> 
> ...



calculo rapido con las estadisticas que he encontrado en google para ver cuanto oro por cabeza hay en espanha:

281.6Mgr/47Mpersonas= 6gr/persona aprox.

te puedes imaginar si se instaura ese patron

yo creo que tokenizandolo se podria instaurar, el problema las auditorias y la castuza de los cojones


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> calculo rapido con las estadisticas que he encontrado en google para ver cuanto oro por cabeza hay en espanha:
> 
> 281.6Mgr/47Mpersonas= 6gr/persona aprox.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es instaurar un patrón Oro y otra, reconocer oficialmente un status al Oro integrándolo en tratos comerciales internacionales, circulación de metal o crypto rigurosamente respaldada como dinero cotidiano, etc. Ese tipo de operativas ya dotarían al Oro de un cariz del k se le ha despojado publicamente, imo. 

Por ejemplo, estuve viendo una exposición de Juan Ramón Rallo sobre acogerse a un patrón Oro global y estima su implementación en unos CUARENTA AÑOS.

Tranquilidá.


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2020)

Del hilo de Don FernandoLink...

De otro hilo...pero insisto en k el k pinta muñeca hinchable global 2020...es nuestro queridísimo geriátrico Uropedo ( un bloque económico al puto tacho tras un año de floclore de alta intensidá, pues ferpecto para un reset monetario global, hoyga - por cierto, menéese con un furibundo UK post-Brexit y unos jugosones aranceles yankees para sacar el pescuezo del agua tras el bloqueo vírico ...y sírvase calentito ( atemperado sobre una fogata de euronotes, por ejemplo ) - ) :

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

La grabación existe y su entrega a terceros - políticos - es legal según el Supremo Griego. Dicen k ya andan copias por ahí sueltas en plan Wikileaks.


*Varoufakis filed the illegal Eurogroup recordings – House speaker Tasoulas returned it as unacceptable*

" *El presidente del partido político MeRA25 y el ex ministro de Economía griego, Yiannis Varoufakis, tomaron la decisión de archivar en los registros oficiales del Parlamento griego una memoria USB con grabaciones de las reuniones del Eurogrupo durante la problemática primera mitad de 2015.*

En su debate sobre el plenario en el Parlamento, el Sr. Varoufakis se refirió a un fallo anterior de la Corte Suprema griega que, como argumentó, legitimó su acción para registrar esas reuniones.


"Según la decisión de la Corte Suprema, era legal que la grabación del Eurogrupo se entregara a los líderes y partidos políticos".

Por su parte, el Presidente del Parlamento, Costas Tasoulas, señaló que, dado que Varoufakis había revelado en su discurso que el contenido se refiere a la grabación secreta de las mejores universidades de la UE, “me da el derecho de decidir si se lo doy a los líderes políticos.

Me gustaría decir que cuando alguien siente que tiene que tomar la iniciativa de anunciar grabaciones secretas, debe asumir la responsabilidad. No entiendo mi papel y el del Parlamento como portador de las aspiraciones de nadie. Lo devuelvo como inaceptable ”.

Por su parte, el Primer Ministro griego Kyriakos Mitsotakis, dirigiéndose al Sr. Tasoulas, señaló que actuó correctamente en el incidente con Yiannis Varoufakis."


...y en marcha...nuevos episodios, hamijos...













Spoiler: Esto es tó, esto es tó...estos todo hamijos...


----------



## Tralaritralara (15 Mar 2020)

¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en físico, o puede dar una bajada mayor?


----------



## Ignorante1 (15 Mar 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> ¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en físico, o puede dar una bajada mayor?



De momento en este preciso momento 1570 hora 23:17. Ya veremos en que para.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Mar 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> ¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en físico, o puede dar una bajada mayor?



Yo soy de los de pájaro en mano.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dragunov (16 Mar 2020)

No tengo ni idea del 90% que se mencionan en el hilo, pero qué significaría volver al patrón oro? ¿respaldar el dinero que se utiliza en base al físico que tenemos? ¿Esto podría pasar de un día para otro? ¿ Los 6 gramos de oro por habitante serían la nueva estimación de PIB Per capita? me suena a putísima locura.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Mar 2020)

Pensais que puede haber espropacion del oro y la plata en caso de nuevo patron oro ???

Yo ya empiezo a verlo y mis augurios suelen cumplirse.

Primero tirar el precio para que la gente que acumulaba pensando que iba a subir venda y luego expropiacion para seguir rebañando todo lo que puedan.


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

Domingo 15 marzo 2020
NUEVAS BAJADAS de tipos interés USA
La Fed bajó sus tasas a un rango objetivo de 0% a 0,25% y dijo que ampliaría su hoja de balance en al menos 700.000 millones de dólares en las próximas semanas.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ante esto, *la ya agotada politica monetaria es impotente. Esta acabada*. 50bp de recorte es una broma. 100bp probablemente tambien.
> Vamos a unas medidas de politica fiscal sin precedentes. Y al final de éstas, siempre hay inflacion. Y ya sabeis del efecto sobre la plata.



Fed Disaster: S&P Futures Crash, Halted Limit Down; Gold, Treasuries Soar After Historic Fed Panic

Oficialmente, la FED está sin balas. Bye-bye politica monetaria. Ahora ya sabemos pq los baqueros y Trump se reunieron en la casa blanca la semana pasada. Para que estos HdP tuvieran un heads-up de lo que Powell iba a lanzar el domingo. La FED lo ha dado todo. No hay mas ammo.

Y los mercados lo empiezan a descontar...

Hemos hablado muchas veces de uno de los escenarios del endgame, para mi el mas determinante, que es la perdida de confianza. Pues quizas estemos entrando en él. Conservad la cabeza gente. Vamos a un nuevo paradigma. Las cosas se estan acelerando.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

China to take actions to help Spain fight COVID-19 epidemic: Chinese FM - Global Times

Parece que vamos a cambiar de bando.
China enviara materiales y equipos médicos para combatir el "virus" y profundizarán las relaciones comerciales y en otros ámbitos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Desde mi sofá:

Si como se comenta en el foro hay 200 onzas papel por cada onza de físico, *ya de facto hay dos mercados.* Uno que vende (papel) y uno que compra (físico).

Si el que vende físico tiene una demanda brutal y el mercado papel le obliga a vender barato, se rompe la ley oferta-demanda. El que tiene el físico va a decir:

"Al igual voy a vender mi producto con demanda brutal a precio tirado. O lo vendo caro o me lo guardo.".

Resultado: Mercado físico cerrado.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Fusión de los dos hilos coño ya!!!! No se ni donde posteo cagüen todo.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

En confeti fiat - k en cualquier momento, puede dejar de ser indicador relevante - :

BTC , 1 mes : - 60% ( resto de cryptos, incluso peor )

Gold : -4%

Los ratios Gold/Silver no son los únicos a pipear.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ratio en 115? Pero que locura es esta! Maximo histórico no??
> 
> Salud!



Why Silver Will Outperform Gold 400% — The Moneychanger


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Desde mi sofá:
> 
> Si como se comenta en el foro hay 200 onzas papel por cada onza de físico, *ya de facto hay dos mercados.* Uno que vende (papel) y uno que compra (físico).
> 
> ...



Pues teniendo en cuenta que las principales tiendas online de metales conocidas están deteniendo los envíos de compras hasta nuevo aviso a países en alerta (incluyendo España e in crescendo) no vas nada desencaminado... a día de hoy estarías comprando "futuros" de metal físico con la "promesa" de que algún día cuando acabe la crisis (quién sabe cuando y cómo) que te lo envíen... si eso no es "papel"....

Un saludete


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta que las principales tiendas online de metales conocidas están deteniendo los envíos de compras hasta nuevo aviso a países en alerta (incluyendo España e in crescendo) no vas nada desencaminado... a día de hoy estarías comprando "futuros" de metal físico con la "promesa" de que algún día cuando acabe la crisis (quién sabe cuando y cómo) que te lo envíen... si eso no es "papel"....
> 
> Un saludete



El stand by está servido. Lo k haría cualquiera en la piel de unos comerciantes k se supone deben asumir una pachanga de cotización oficial.

Próxima parada : NO MERCADO


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Mar 2020)

la plata ahora mismo a 12.00$

solo existen 4 mineras en el mundo con un AISC (all in sustainable cost) inferior a 12.00$, es un sinsentido, el precio oficial de la plata está ahora mismo por debajo de su coste de producción, mas del 90% de las mineras del mundo tienen un AISC superior a 12.00$

¿pero estamos locos?
ni que fuera el puto fin del mundo, es una locura

¿que cojones pasa? ¿en serio van a vender la plata por debajo de su coste? ¿pero esto q mierda es?


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ¿que cojones pasa? ¿en serio van a vender la plata por debajo de su coste? ¿pero esto q mierda es?



NO MERCADO.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pero seguís creyendo eso de verdad? Esto es muy heavy...



Si se referencia al confeti fiat, NO...No me creo NADA.


----------



## Aro (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Fusión de los dos hilos coño ya!!!! No se ni donde posteo cagüen todo.



Si es que no sé por qué andáis abriendo mil hilos cuando éste funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Aro (16 Mar 2020)

Hace mucho que en Estudio Metal dijo Unai, refiriéndose al posible precio del oro, que, simplemente, no se podría comprar.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Hace mucho que en Estudio Metal dijo Unai, refiriéndose al posible precio del oro, que, simplemente, no se podría comprar.



Unai verá toda la fase de grupos de la Champions este otoño con menos de una onza. Hotel y aviones incluídos.

*CONFETI IS DEAD .*


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata ahora mismo a 12.00$
> 
> solo existen 4 mineras en el mundo con un AISC (all in sustainable cost) inferior a 12.00$, es un sinsentido, el precio oficial de la plata está ahora mismo por debajo de su coste de producción, mas del 90% de las mineras del mundo tienen un AISC superior a 12.00$
> 
> ...



Locura total. Y los COMMs seguro que comprando a espuertas, record long historico si no tuvieramos que esperar al viernes para el COT
Yo lo veo como una oportunidad unica. Probablemente sea el ultimo flush. Esto no parece un ciclo de wash & rinse del metal de toda la vida. Dudo mucho que en la proxima subida se pongan cortos como siempre.

Anuncio de medidas brutales de politica fiscal en 3...2...1...

Van a monetizar hasta la tortilla de patata


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Mar 2020)

Se sigue confirmando como yo defendía que el oro a corto plazo estaba caro.

Menuda continuación de bajadas hoy en oro y otros metales siguiendo al petróleo.

Y ojo que la anomalía histórica en el ratio oro/petroleo persiste aunque ha bajado un poco con respecto a hace unos días.

Ahora mismo el cash efectivo papel es el rey (no dinero digital, cuentas corrientes, fondos etc), esperemos que no lo prohiban o restrinjan más con la excusa del coronavirus que a saber si no es el objetivo final con la excusa de que es sucio y propaga el virus...

La plata y sobre todo el platino están muy interesantes ahora.


----------



## Golden (16 Mar 2020)

Hace tiempo dije que abandonaba el foro harto de los insultos y estupideces de Fernando y Asqueado. Pero hoy he quedado entrar.

Hace todavía más tiempo Fernando dijo que si había un crack el oro volaba. Yo le dije que no, que en todos los cracks, hasta que se estabilizaba la cosa el oro caía igual que el resto de los activos. Es una cosa básica ya que el precio lo marca el oro papel y cuando hay un crack bursátil y saltan los margin call los operadores se ven obligados a vender todo y conseguir liquidez, especialmente aquello que es 100% líquido. El oro papel no protege de nada, así que lo venden de inmediato. Según él no era así porque lo había estudiado. Bueno, sus cosas ya sabéis. 

Hoy da igual lo que diga el precio oficial del oro, y de la plata, el que no haya comprado probablemente no podrá comprar ya. En minoristas el premium en el oro es de casi un 10% y limitan los envíos, porque no hay. En la plata el premium alcanza el 50%. Los grandes operadores de físico, bancos centrales y demás no podrán comprar una sola onza. La música ha parado. Ya está. Lo que estábamos esperando está aquí.

Estamos en la fase de no mercado. Ya no se podrá saber el precio real del oro, ni de la plata, durante un tiempo y por tanto no se venderá oro ni plata físico porque no hay mecanismos para saber su precio real.

Cuando esto pase, que pasará, el oro aparecerá con su precio real y desacoplado del oro papel.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Lego. (16 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Si es que no sé por qué andáis abriendo mil hilos cuando éste funciona perfectamente.



más que perfectamente. Acabo de leer los tres últimos días de hilo y creo que deberían ser chinchetables.

Para tener un solo hilo lo más fácil es abandonar los demás. No nos vamos a poner de acuerdo colectivamente pero sí podemos ir haciéndolo uno a uno.

Personalmente me da igual uno u otro. Ya que está en tan buena racha, de momento me quedo en este hilo y paso de los otros. A ver qué pasa. Si más foreros hacéis lo mismo se arregla sola la duplicidad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Mar 2020)

Se ha roto todo, en breve no habrá físico para nadie, lo digo de buena tinta, lis precios spot son un chiste, no esperéis comprar oro a 40 el gramo ni plata a 11 la onza, simplemente no se va a poder.


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

hola solo un comentario, ayer vi 100 Krugerrand a 17,15 unidad ahora mismo a 17,45 la unidad.(en sitio de fiar) Solo eso, por lo de las correlaciones de precios
Pd impuestos incluidos


----------



## tastas (16 Mar 2020)

Pillo horo


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Mar 2020)

He roto el cerdito de mi mujer... Largo plata papel 30.000 onzas


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Pues yo también me quedo en este hilo. Por lo que a mi respecta los otros hilos dejan de existir.

Otro artículo sobre las liquidaciones de oro para tapar agujeros:

*El oro, en menos de 1.500 dólares al ganar fuelle las liquidaciones *

Investing.com -- Los precios del oro se sitúan en menos de 1.500 dólares por onza troy hasta registrar su cota más baja desde agosto, ya que *cada vez más inversores se ven obligados a liquidar posiciones debido a las tensiones de liquidez de sus carteras.*

A las 13.55 horas (CET), los futuros del oro del Comex bajan un 3,6% hasta 1.461,90 dólares por onza. El oro al contado se deja un 4,4% hasta 1.462,20 por onza.

El oro, en menos de 1.500 dólares al ganar fuelle las liquidaciones


----------



## Gin and Tonic (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues yo también me quedo en este hilo. Por lo que a mi respecta los otros hilos dejan de existir.
> 
> Otro artículo sobre las liquidaciones de oro para tapar agujeros:
> 
> ...



ME QUEDO EN ESTE HILO!


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Se ha roto todo, en breve no habrá físico para nadie, lo digo de buena tinta, lis precios spot son un chiste, no esperéis comprar oro a 40 el gramo ni plata a 11 la onza, simplemente no se va a poder.



Esta mañana he visto la plata (contrato futuros) en el 11 handle. El mercado de papel desconectado totalmente, empezando a no servir para la determinacion del precio de los metales. Los papeleros los han desplomado a voluntad, para intentar mitigar la carniceria de la renta variable y la fallida ultima intervencion de la FED en politica monetaria.

La plata papel era un guiñapo, castigada sin piedad, sin demanda en el otro lado que pudiera frenar la caida. Han hecho lo que han querido. Estaba tan aturdido viendo el deplome que no reaccionado a 11 y he comprado a 12 y pico...

Las llamadas de todos para que se lancen medidas urgentes en materia fiscal son abrumadoras (leed ultimo enlace abajo)

Como os decia: siguiente paso ela FED y BCE comprar directamente acciones, ETFs, Fondos de pensiones etc... (la FED necesita el OK del congreso, esto es ir un paso mas allá). No hablamos del PPT manipulando los futuros del S&P al abrir o cerrar la sesion para crear momentum: monetizar directamente todo lo que haya por delante.

Y pienso que la deuda, USTreasuries han tocado techo. Si, habeis oido bien.

Estando tranquilo, y sin querer drmatizar el tema, pienso que estamos en un momento historico. Estamos viviendo un autentico cambio de paradigma y todavia no ha hecho mas que empezar.

Articulos recomendados:
Are Treasury Bonds Forming Largest Bearish Reversal Ever? | Kimble Charting Solutions
All that is solid melts into air
What Would a Proper Coronavirus Stimulus Plan Look Like?


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

A este titular en primera página sólo cabe una etiqueta : CAPITULACIÓN.

El mercado ha 'explotado': *se necesita mucho más que liquidez barata para evitar el colapso de la economía mundial*

Ahora...a ver las sorpresitas k se vienen - y de ké manera - para intentar retener el control monetario en la próxima pantalla.


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

Hola , unas preguntas que llevo dandole vueltas, porque se hace tan amigo China de Italia y viceversa. Que tiene Italia a parte de muchas cosas guardadas en sus* reservas*, (a parte de deuda) y que a china también le interesa? Que pasaría con un hipotética salida voluntaria de Italia de la EU?, quien ganaría, Europa o china (por que esta claro que Italia fijo ganaría, se quede o se vaya)? dudas y mas dudas cada día sin respuestas en la era de la información


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Porra semi-vergonzante : Qué preferís ? Que salgan los chinorris/USA con la píldora anti kolonavilus ...o integrando el Oro en el eje monetario mundial ??? 

( sep, hay días k me levanto retorcío ).


----------



## mr nobody (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Porra semi-vergonzante : Qué preferís ? Que salgan los chinorris/USA con la píldora anti kolonavilus ...o integrando el Oro en el eje monetario mundial ???
> 
> ( sep, hay días k me levanto retorcío ).



Seguramente mas pronto que tarde me llegara la hora, pero aun y asi creo que hay que haber un equilibrio entre la vida y la muerte pa que la cosa funcione. El siglo pasado hubo "demasiada vida" por lo que patron oro de vuelta....


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Hola , unas preguntas que llevo dandole vueltas, porque se hace tan amigo China de Italia y viceversa. Que tiene Italia a parte de muchas cosas guardadas en sus* reservas*, (a parte de deuda) y que a china también le interesa? Que pasaría con un hipotética salida voluntaria de Italia de la EU?, quien ganaría, Europa o china (por que esta claro que Italia fijo ganaría, se quede o se vaya)? dudas y mas dudas cada día sin respuestas en la era de la información



Buenas preguntas. Preguntas clave de hecho.
Segun Spiel, China esta atacando al imperio, cerrando alianzas con paises anteriormente en su orbita.

Miedo da ese escenario, si fuera el que mueve los acontecimientos actuales.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

Ideas para tradear esto (que alguien me preguntaba el otro dia)

Unos Calls AG en estos niveles "podria" ser algo interesante. Los ultimos 5 años ha rebotado.
Pero quizas nos vayamos a 2.5 asi que miradlo mil veces antes de entrar! No hagais caso a foreros y sus graficos


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Mar 2020)

A finales de 2011 cuando se vendían las onzas en tiendas a más de 1400€ y empezó a caer el precio spot también había gente que decía que se desligaría el fisico del spot, que si el spot no era fisico y tal, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo dos años después a finales de 2013 se podían comprar onzas perfectamente por 1000€ y en este foro incluso por menos.

Ventajas de estar por aquí desde 2007.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Buenas preguntas. Preguntas clave de hecho.
> Segun Spiel, China esta atacando al imperio, cerrando alianzas con paises anteriormente en su orbita.
> 
> Miedo da ese escenario, si fuera el que mueve los acontecimientos actuales.



España e Italia son dos purasangres entre los PIGS , endeudados hasta las cejas.


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> España e Italia son dos purasangres entre los PIGS , endeudados hasta las cejas.



Que pasaría si Italia dijera me voy y ademas por la vía rápida con mis nuevos amigos y aquí os quedáis *(lo que os dure*), vosotros decís que debo tanto y yo tanto que es lo que voy apagaros o nada,y encima quiero pagar a cómodos plazos y sin intereses o mejor negativos que están de moda y encima me hago la entrada y salida de mercancías mas importante de Europa. No les dejarían,? enviarían tanques? o tragaría Europa como con UK? y eso siendo purasangres de los PIGS, teniendo a un primo o varios zumosol todo es mas fácil que difícil creo, piensa que todo esta roto ya y cualquier hipótesis por loca que sea puede suceder


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> A finales de 2011 cuando se vendían las onzas en tiendas a más de 1400€ y empezó a caer el precio spot también había gente que decía que se desligaría el fisico del spot, que si el spot no era fisico y tal, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo dos años después a finales de 2013 se podían comprar onzas perfectamente por 1000€ y en este foro incluso por menos.
> 
> Ventajas de estar por aquí desde 2007.



Cierto lo que comentas pero creo que la situación actual es diferente, no hay margen para un nuevo patadon pa'lante... 

La situación anterior la resolvió China tirando de la economía mundial. Ahora China va tirar de la economía únicamente de aquellos países que utilicen oro como colateral de los intercambios.

De la crisis de 2008 a esta, se ha creado un nuevo sistema monetario que hace bypass al billete verde al que se están uniendo países que anteriormente estaban en la órbita del dólar. 

Los bancos centrales no tienen margen más allá del helicóptero de dinero para ver si pueden arrancar un motor que depende de China para funcionar.


----------



## Tons (16 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata ahora mismo a 12.00$
> 
> solo existen 4 mineras en el mundo con un AISC (all in sustainable cost) inferior a 12.00$, es un sinsentido, el precio oficial de la plata está ahora mismo por debajo de su coste de producción, mas del 90% de las mineras del mundo tienen un AISC superior a 12.00$
> 
> ...




¿Estos costes de extracción estan calculados ya con la bajada de los precios del crudo en un 50% en los últimos 2 meses y medio ?
Si no lo estan esos supuestos precios no son reales.

Un saludo y gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cierto lo que comentas pero creo que la situación actual es diferente, no hay margen para un nuevo patadon pa'lante...
> 
> La situación anterior la resolvió China tirando de la economía mundial. Ahora China va tirar de la economía únicamente de aquellos países que utilicen oro como colateral de los intercambios.
> 
> ...



Puede ser. No lo sé. No tengo información completa ni veraz como para ser taxativo en un sentido u en otro. Sabemos muy poco realmente. Pero es pertinente recordar aquello que pasó con el oro en 2011-2013, porque también reconcerás que puede volver a pasar.

Yo más bien creo que el patadón para delante lo dió los EEUU con el fracking. Y veremos lo que dura con la actual caída del petroleo.

Como ya te he comentado cuando se empiecen a disparar tanto petroleo como oro y resto de materias primas será para mi la señal inequívoca de que es el fin del dolar.

No subestimes la capacidad de los poderes fácticos para dar patadones pa'lante, si es necesario a base de bombazos y millones de muertos... No sería la primera vez tampoco.


----------



## dragunov (16 Mar 2020)

Alguno en su sano juicio se plantea vender oro fisico ahora mismo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Mar 2020)

Que es lo que esta pasando ahora mismo ???

Muchos formato de oro y de plata sin existencias en todas las tiendas ?


----------



## Aro (16 Mar 2020)

Algo pasa

Estados Unidos despliega 30.000 soldados en Europa a pesar del coronavirus - Diario16


----------



## Energia libre (16 Mar 2020)

Hace algunos meses en el hilo del fernandocf pronostiqué después de leer a Jim Sinclair que el oro llegaría a 50.000 dolares/kilo o 1.570 USD/onza y después bajaría, desgraciadamente no decía hasta donde y que luego se trataría de parar la hemorragia con los DEG, ya veremos.
El amigo fernando como siempre saltaba a todo hasta que me largué; posteriormente me llamo indocumentado cosa que se seguro que no soy (seré imbecil o directamente gilipollas, pero estoy muy informado en la medida de lo posible) y pase ya de contestarle.
El oro físico tiene un futuro esplendido, va a ser la tabla angular sobre la que se va a reconstruir el sistema financiero junto con el petroleo pero ya no solo petrodolar y hasta la llegada de energias libres (aquellas cuyo unico precio es el del aparato encargado de la captacion y transformación) y que deben cambiar el Mundo como lo conocemos.
Vital que el poder politico (sobre todo el Usano actual) elimine a ciertos personajes que de seguir al frente del aparato financiero harán imposible cualquier cambio.


----------



## Libertum (16 Mar 2020)

El físico no se mueve. Nadie vende al precio del papel salvo extrema necesidad o extrema necedad. El mercado no existe.
¿Por qué Italia y España? Si quisiera romper el Euro y someter a los acreedores de la EU con la quiebra atacaria al más débil. Europa se está equivocando al no volcarse en ayudar primero a Italia y ahora a España. Tendrian que estar instalando hospitales de campaña de la OTAN y prometiendo que el músculo manufacturero alemán y francés va a agotarse con tal de suministrar LOQUEHAGAFALTA a todos los europeos que lo necesiten. Porque si a mí me viene el chino y me da lo que mi pueblo necesita y me promete que respalda mi deuda... Mando a los vecinos a tomar por culo ya mismo. Y si me piden que les entregue las bases de la OTAN, se las doy. Si China y Rusia han sellado un pacto para romper la baraja y establecer un nuevo orden monetario con base oro, este es el momento de llevarlo a cabo.

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Energia libre (16 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Esta mañana he visto la plata (contrato futuros) en el 11 handle. El mercado de papel desconectado totalmente, empezando a no servir para la determinacion del precio de los metales. Los papeleros los han desplomado a voluntad, para intentar mitigar la carniceria de la renta variable y la fallida ultima intervencion de la FED en politica monetaria.
> 
> La plata papel era un guiñapo, castigada sin piedad, sin demanda en el otro lado que pudiera frenar la caida. Han hecho lo que han querido. Estaba tan aturdido viendo el deplome que no reaccionado a 11 y he comprado a 12 y pico...
> 
> ...



Que tipo de medidas en materia fiscal, no acierto a verlas.
Aparte que la urgencia no ayuda a las medidas fiscales que surten efecto a medio/largo plazo, a menos que sean suicidas.


----------



## Energia libre (16 Mar 2020)

Libertum dijo:


> El físico no se mueve. Nadie vende al precio del papel salvo extrema necesidad o extrema necedad. El mercado no existe.
> ¿Por qué Italia y España? Si quisiera romper el Euro y someter a los acreedores de la EU con la quiebra atacaria al más débil. Europa se está equivocando al no volcarse en ayudar primero a Italia y ahora a España. Tendrian que estar instalando hospitales de campaña de la OTAN y prometiendo que el músculo manufacturero alemán y francés va a agotarse con tal de suministrar LOQUEHAGAFALTA a todos los europeos que lo necesiten. Porque si a mí me viene el chino y me da lo que mi pueblo necesita y me promete que respalda mi deuda... Mando a los vecinos a tomar por culo ya mismo. Y si me piden que les entregue las bases de la OTAN, se las doy. Si China y Rusia han sellado un pacto para romper la baraja y establecer un nuevo orden monetario con base oro, este es el momento de llevarlo a cabo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



A España no se la ayuda porque su gobierno está puesto por los que van perdiendo en esta guerra financiera, es como p.ej. Rumania durante la IIGM que peleo con los perdedores y se lo hicieron pagar, por eso es vital aunque parezca poco glamuroso cuando como aquí hablamos de geopolitica financiera y macroeconomia que los actuales dirigentes politicos que nos desgobiernan sean desalojados de la Moncloa a velocidad de vertigo.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Algo pasa
> 
> Estados Unidos despliega 30.000 soldados en Europa a pesar del coronavirus - Diario16



Lo han cancelado después de que el comandante en jefe de las tropas estadounidenses en Europa diese positivo en coronavirus junto con su estado mayor.

Ha habido presiones del ministerio de salud alemán para que no se realizasen:

Militärmanöver "Defender Europe 20" wird beendet


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Algo pasa
> 
> Estados Unidos despliega 30.000 soldados en Europa a pesar del coronavirus - Diario16



Lo han cancelado después de que el comandante en jefe de las tropas estadounidenses en Europa diese positivo en coronavirus junto con su estado mayor.

Ha habido presiones del ministerio de salud alemán para que no se realizasen:

Militärmanöver "Defender Europe 20" wird beendet


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Que tipo de medidas en materia fiscal, no acierto a verlas.
> Aparte que la urgencia no ayuda a las medidas fiscales que surten efecto a medio/largo plazo, a menos que sean suicidas.



Gasto publico sin precedentes.
Y no facilidades respecto a la deuda de las PYMES, tipo me pagas el proximo trimestre (eso no hace mas que demorar e incluso dilatar la deuda), sino repartir dinero directamente. Helicopter money.

La politica monetaria ha muerto. 
Van a fusionar el balance del Banco central y del gobierno; acabar con el humo y espejos del 2do emitiendo deuda y el 1ro comprandola e ingresandoles el cheque.

MMT. Vamos a ver si la confianza en el sistema aguanta con este nuevo juego.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ideas para tradear esto (que alguien me preguntaba el otro dia)
> 
> Unos Calls AG en estos niveles "podria" ser algo interesante. Los ultimos 5 años ha rebotado.
> Pero quizas nos vayamos a 2.5 asi que miradlo mil veces antes de entrar! No hagais caso a foreros y sus graficos



Este trade ha ido muy bien. Buenas ganancias.
Por curiosidad, alguien lo ha ejecutado?

(entre tanto blah-blah-blah me gusta aportar algo de valor añadido de vez en cuando...)


----------



## Aro (16 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Gasto publico sin precedentes.
> Y no facilidades respecto a la deuda de las PYMES, tipo me pagas el proximo trimestre (eso no hace mas que demorar e incluso dilatar la deuda), sino repartir dinero directamente. Helicopter money.
> 
> La politica monetaria ha muerto.
> ...



Pero eso que describes es política Monetaria.
La política fiscal sería subir impuestos, etc.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Mar 2020)

Andad con cuidado, no entreis en modo euforia que cuando estalle el tema del coronavirus en EEUU va a ser la hecatombe para todo. MIrad las gráficas semanales y olvidaos de ganar con la volatilidad. Todavía queda mucho partido y sería una pena quedarse sin balones al principio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Andad con cuidado, no entreis en modo euforia que cuando estalle el tema del coronavirus en EEUU va a ser la hecatombe para todo. MIrad las gráficas semanales y olvidaos de ganar con la volatilidad. Todavía queda mucho partido y sería una pena quedarse sin balones al principio.



si queda aun mucha fiesta la volatilidad dara dinero...


----------



## Forcopula (17 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Este trade ha ido muy bien. Buenas ganancias.
> Por curiosidad, alguien lo ha ejecutado?
> 
> (entre tanto blah-blah-blah me gusta aportar algo de valor añadido de vez en cuando...)



Yo he investigado, pero soy un novato total en ese terreno y al ver que me metía en algo que me quedaba grande por conocimientos, no me he atrevido pero no por falta de ganas.

Seguiré estudiando porque veo oportunidad en estos momentos que nos ha tocado vivir. Aprovecho para darte las gracias por el aporte personalmente y esperando que te animes a compartir alguno más.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Energia libre (17 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Pero eso que describes es política Monetaria.
> La política fiscal sería subir impuestos, etc.



O bajarlos, pero como y de que manera y además está mierdagobierno con el chepudo comunista, la parienta y el comisario monedero vigilando la ortodoxia socialista como que no lo veo.
Hablo de política porque para el caso concreto de España no por ningún motivo partidista o cosa parecida, pero el actual gobierno es el.peor para el momento actual.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Pero eso que describes es política Monetaria.
> La política fiscal sería subir impuestos, etc.



Monetary Policy vs. Fiscal Policy: What's the Difference?

* Monetary Policy vs. Fiscal Policy: An Overview *

Monetary policy and fiscal policy refer to the two most widely recognized tools used to influence a nation's economic activity. Monetary policy is primarily concerned with the management of interest rates and the total supply of money in circulation and is generally carried out by central banks, such as the U.S. Federal Reserve.1
Fiscal policy is a collective term for the taxing and spending actions of governments. In the United States, the national fiscal policy is determined by the executive and legislative branches of the government. 


* Key Takeaways*

Both monetary and fiscal policy are tools a government can access to support and stimulate the economy.
Monetary policy addresses interest rates and the supply of money in circulation, and it is generally *managed by a central bank.*
Fiscal policy addresses taxation and *government spending*, and it is generally determined by legislation.
Monetary policy and fiscal policy together have great influence over a nation's economy, its businesses, and its consume


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> O bajarlos, pero como y de que manera y además está mierdagobierno con el chepudo comunista, la parienta y el comisario monedero vigilando la ortodoxia socialista como que no lo veo.
> Hablo de política porque para el caso concreto de España no por ningún motivo partidista o cosa parecida, pero el actual gobierno es el.peor para el momento actual.



Plan For Cash Handouts Gains Steam In Congress As Consumption Collapses


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Yo he investigado, pero soy un novato total en ese terreno y al ver que me metía en algo que me quedaba grande por conocimientos, no me he atrevido pero no por falta de ganas.
> 
> Seguiré estudiando porque veo oportunidad en estos momentos que nos ha tocado vivir. Aprovecho para darte las gracias por el aporte personalmente y esperando que te animes a compartir alguno más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Forocopula, yo hago como tu. Si no entiendo un trade a la perfeccion, no entro. Creo que esa ley hay que seguirla siempre.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Andad con cuidado, no entreis en modo euforia que cuando estalle el tema del coronavirus en EEUU va a ser la hecatombe para todo. MIrad las gráficas semanales y olvidaos de ganar con la volatilidad. Todavía queda mucho partido y sería una pena quedarse sin balones al principio.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. No es tiempo de hacernos los machotes porque la volatilidad es brutal, y va en ambos sentidos...
Andad con mucho cuidado en el mercado


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2020)

Jim Rickards and Ed Steer: Eventually central banks will restore gold as the currency benchmark | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

Todavía tiene que ponerse peor la cosa para que se tomen medidas según Rickards


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Algo pasa
> 
> Estados Unidos despliega 30.000 soldados en Europa a pesar del coronavirus - Diario16



Los simulacros los carga el diablo...

En el 11S y el 11M tambíen casualmente había simulacros contra ataques terroristas...

Acabo de ver que lo han cancelado. Pues mejor así.


----------



## Aro (17 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Jim Rickards and Ed Steer: Eventually central banks will restore gold as the currency benchmark | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee
> 
> Todavía tiene que ponerse peor la cosa para que se tomen medidas según Rickards



Ese falla más que un analista de Renta4


----------



## Energia libre (17 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo han cancelado después de que el comandante en jefe de las tropas estadounidenses en Europa diese positivo en coronavirus junto con su estado mayor.
> 
> Ha habido presiones del ministerio de salud alemán para que no se realizasen:
> 
> Militärmanöver "Defender Europe 20" wird beendet



Han cambiado de nombre ahora se llaman SHAEF y en teoría el objetivo no es Rusia ya que nunca lo fue sino otros que cuando se confirmen los contaré


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

White House Unveils $850 Billion Economic Rescue Package, "Sending Checks To Every Household" A Good Idea, Dudley Says

Former NY Fed President Bill Dudley appeared on Bloomberg TV Tuesday morning to say that if the administration really wants to restore confidence, it should reconsider its insistence on a payroll tax holiday, and instead *start firing off checks to every US household*.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Mar 2020)

*Situacion actual: cosas que a mi particularmente me joden (advertencia: lo de abajo es muy personal y off-topic)*


El empoderamiento del segmento segurata, que en la puta vida han sabido hacer la O con un canuto, y ahora con cara circunspecta, te dicen lo que tienes que hacer en los supermercados y mas allá. Y ojo con sublevarte en este ambiente que te puede salir caro. Sienten que estan apoyados y elevan su tono. El porqué y en interés de quien estan empoderados no les importa mientras puedan ejercerlo.


Las FSE, unicos seres humanos en plazas y ciudades desiertas... transmitiendo la imagen de “_I am the law_”... mientras otean satisfechos el horizonte bajo sus dominios. En las fotos que he visto por ahi, salen con caras plenas, risueñas incluso; derivadas del inmenso poder tacito que les han otorgado las circunstrancias. Disfrutan del momento, compensando el deficit en el resto de aspectos de su vida . Pueden disponer de tu vida y de la mia sin problema.


Nunca he sido amigo de las FSE, de entre todos los nichos disponibles para esconderte en esta vida de mierda, es la peor eleccion. Por cada perrito desvalido que salvan, o viejecito que protegen, tienen que tragar 1000 mierdas de arriba; articularlas para el beneficio de la élite (y en contra suya y de sus familias que viven con sus sueldos de mierda). Despues a intentar racionalizar todo, y si no funciona, benzodiazepinas.


Y lo mas grave: el golpe de realidad que se ha llevado mi ingenuidad, siempre esperando algo mas del rebaño. A ver si aprendo de una puta vez que el ciudadano medio es gilipollas,y lo peor: no quiere dejar de serlo. Sin importarle la enfermedad, la bancarrota, el servilismo o la muerte (literalmente). Van “tirando” en esta vida, rodeados de una neblina, sin enterarse de nada.

How did we come to this?


----------



## Aro (17 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Este trade ha ido muy bien. Buenas ganancias.
> Por curiosidad, alguien lo ha ejecutado?
> 
> (entre tanto blah-blah-blah me gusta aportar algo de valor añadido de vez en cuando...)



Yo no, porque no uso opciones. Para seguirte en la operativa tendría que volver a "cargar" mi cuenta de CFDs que usaba con metatrader, que tengo en desuso. El nivel de salida tampoco lo intuí.
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (17 Mar 2020)

Seguirá bajando por mucho mas tiempo?


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> *Situacion actual: cosas que a mi particularmente me joden (advertencia: lo de abajo es muy personal y off-topic)*
> 
> ....
> 
> *How did we come to this?*



Degenerating


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> He roto el cerdito de mi mujer... Largo plata papel 30.000 onzas




Leloleilo lalolailo le leí leilolo.... 
Cirro 20.000 onzas largas... Con +18.000$.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2020)

Esta es la foto que acompaña el artículo sobre la bajada de tipos de la fed en uno de los periódicos del gobierno chino.

Viendo que no se puede comprar oro físico (parece que las tiendas no hacen envíos) puede que haya llegado el momento de los tokens redimibles en oro...


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 258267
> 
> Esta es la foto que acompaña el artículo sobre la bajada de tipos de la fed en uno de los periódicos del gobierno chino.
> 
> Viendo que no se puede comprar oro físico (parece que las tiendas no hacen envíos) puede que haya llegado el momento de los tokens redimibles en oro...



No sólo el $ ha dado positivo.... Hay más..


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Mar 2020)

dragunov dijo:


> Alguno en su sano juicio se plantea vender oro fisico ahora mismo?



Mi oro no es para mi, es para mis hijos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Mi oro no es para mi, es para mis hijos




El mio tampoco era para mi, era para las muchachas del este que suelo frecuentar.


----------



## CANCERVERO (17 Mar 2020)

Y ahora como puto nuevo en asuntos de oro, donde, como se compra en lingotes pequeños, como se paga. si se pagan impuestos, por ejemplo 25Kilomerkelios.


----------



## lagasale (18 Mar 2020)

Hola Gente, les dejo mi aporte con respecto a la cuarentena: 

Como invertir con miedo (coronavirus)
El miedo, como superarlo, e invertir mejor – AccionesHoy.com

Un plan para la cuarentena
Un plan para la ¿posible cuarentena? – AccionesHoy.com

Humilde aporte, muchas suerte a todos!!


----------



## Aro (18 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Hola Gente, les dejo mi aporte con respecto a la cuarentena:
> 
> Como invertir con miedo (coronavirus)
> El miedo, como superarlo, e invertir mejor – AccionesHoy.com
> ...



¿Recomiendas algún buscador que permita clasificar, por ejemplo, las empresas del eurostock por dividendo, PER y deuda?


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Menuda percal con la plata


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Ademas de a vosotros, estoy leyendo en muchos sitios premiums increibles en el precio del fisico. No solo en ES, sino en US etc...

Seria bueno seguir esto; se puede crear una tabla en la cabecera de este hilo y mantenerla con los precios de los principales dealers y el % por encima del precio del futuro GC y SI? La desconexion entre fisico / papel empieza a ser grande...

Especialmente la plata (echad un vistazo al articulo de abajo). Los papeleros le estan dando fuerte, es un mercado pequeño y hacen lo que quieren. Parece que les da igual las distorsiones que crean...

The Longest Record Broken: Gold/Silver Ratio Hits Highest in Over 5,000 Years


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Premiums disparados (Y mas sinos vamos a monedas standard de 1oz)
Abajo el link de la fuente







Cheapest Silver Coins Per Ounce Available | Buy Silver Coins at Lowest Prices


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Mar 2020)

yo puedo aportar los pantallazos q puse ayer en el otro hilo del oro, tomados de coininvest, hablan por si solos

de las 7400 onzas de krugerrands q había ayer por la mañana ahora ya solo quedan 3119




evidentemente mañana por la mañana no quedará ninguno, cada vez q le doy a actualizar me pone quedan 20 o 40 o 50 onzas menos, o sea q no es trampa del vendedor sino q se está vendiendo todo, y además a un precio +50% over the spot

eso en cuanto a krugerrands, q es una mierda moneda de plata, y con un +50% estan volando, las maple y las eagles volaron ayer en cuestión de unas horas, mañana solo quedarán las panda con un +70% over the spot y alguna kookaburra

no quiero ni pensar cuando cierren las bolsas usanas dentro de una semana o dos, y no haya referencia, no se lo q pasará con el mercado de metales físico, supongo q tb cerrarán, aunq dará lo mismo pq a esas alturas ya no quedará ni una onza en ningún sitio


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Mar 2020)

¿Dais por hecho que van a cerrar las bolsas usanas? Ando metido en mineras, y tenía intención de vender para luego comprar más barato, pero temo eso..., un cierre de mercados y que me pierda reapertura alcista. Gracias.


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Dais por hecho que van a cerrar las bolsas usanas? Ando metido en mineras, y tenía intención de vender para luego comprar más barato, pero temo eso..., un cierre de mercados y que me pierda reapertura alcista. Gracias.



la verdad es q ahora q lo dices, quizás sea demasiado aventurado decir eso, no me acuerdo si llegaron a cerrar cuando lo de las torres gemelas, en realidad es dificil q se produzca, no se si ha producido alguna vez, tendría q mirarlo, supongo en 1929 si q hubo shutdown

es un tema q no paro de oir en algunos canales de youtube q sigo, y se me ha pegado, pero lo mismo me he precipitado, a veces nos dejamos llevar y es mejor pararse a pensar mas fria y objetivamente

edito: acabo de mirarlo, y si, wallstreet ha cerrado algunas veces, efectivamente el 11-S estuvo cerrado durante una semana, en 1933 tb cerró, y por supuesto en el crash de 1929

otras veces ha estado cerrado menos tiempo, por huracanes y esas cosas


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> yo puedo aportar los pantallazos q puse ayer en el otro hilo del oro, tomados de coininvest, hablan por si solos
> 
> de las 7400 onzas de krugerrands q había ayer por la mañana ahora ya solo quedan 3119
> 
> ...



Y antes de las onzas, sobre todo en Francia han desaparecido los duros (sobre todo piezas de 10 y 50 fcs que son de 22.5 y 27 gramos de plata pura (25 y 30 de. 900) en Francia, Bélgica Holanda e incluso Suiza son mucho más apreciadas que el propio bullion tradicional. 
El sobrespot en la plata es más difícil de seguir, por el tema del iva por eso el seguimiento a nivel profesionales se hace con el Au, aparte que por la estrechez del mercado de la plata.
Hay problemas de abastecimiento de barras de plata para seguir acuñando junto con alta demanda, coctel perfecto para el desabastecimiento, se aliviará un poco porque en las fundiciones hay barras que eran para la industria y que han anulado pedidos (algunas, curiosamente para China. No) y esos pedido se pueden derivar para las mint que sigan acuñando, previa transformación en planchas para troquelar los cospeles.


----------



## Desconocido (18 Mar 2020)

O también puede ser una estrategia de marketing para vender más caro con el miedo a que te lo quiten de las manos y que al poco tiempo saquen más. Al menos con la plata.


----------



## menok (18 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Este trade ha ido muy bien. Buenas ganancias.
> Por curiosidad, alguien lo ha ejecutado?
> 
> (entre tanto blah-blah-blah me gusta aportar algo de valor añadido de vez en cuando...)



Buen trade! He llegado tarde...
Veo que tienes en el radar el SI call spread 20/25 de diciembre. Yo también estoy mirando a ver si compro alguno. Estaba mirando el 17/18 vencimiento sep a ver si lo pillaba sobre los 500$.

Felicitarte por tus posts, son muy educativos aunque se me escapen cosas. Y si encima propones algunas estrategias...


----------



## lagasale (18 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Recomiendas algún buscador que permita clasificar, por ejemplo, las empresas del eurostock por dividendo, PER y deuda?



Investing estimado? Morningstar? No se bien lo que desea... pero podrían servir en ppio
Saludos!!


----------



## Gin and Tonic (18 Mar 2020)

Hola,
La desconexión entre precio spot y premium es alucinante, cada día se separan más y a pesar de la diferencia, el físico se agota.
Por qué no sube el precio spot entonces? Los “margin calls” es lo que escucho...., pero joder, al igual que la gente “común” está llevándose todo porque está preocupada, porque la ven venir, por miedo a perder valor adquisitivo o sus ahorros.... los “grandísimos inversores” no deberían empezar hacer lo mismo? Cuándo van ha empezar ha cambiar de estrategia?
Esto no veo que vaya a “solucionarse” en un par de semanas, los rotos que va a dejar van a ser buenos y el precio de la onza no creo que baje mucho más, por lo qué, no deberían empezar a comprar ya?
Aquí os dejo un artículo de eleconomista:

El dólar, la deuda de EEUU y los robots evitan el refugio en el oro


----------



## angel220 (18 Mar 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Hola,
> La desconexión entre precio spot y premium es alucinante, cada día se separan más y a pesar de la diferencia, el físico se agota.
> Por qué no sube el precio spot entonces? Los “margin calls” es lo que escucho...., pero joder, al igual que la gente “común” está llevándose todo porque está preocupada, porque la ven venir, por miedo a perder valor adquisitivo o sus ahorros.... los “grandísimos inversores” no deberían empezar hacer lo mismo? Cuándo van ha empezar ha cambiar de estrategia?
> Esto no veo que vaya a “solucionarse” en un par de semanas, los rotos que va a dejar van a ser buenos y el precio de la onza no creo que baje mucho más, por lo qué, no deberían empezar a comprar ya?
> ...



Como decir verdades a medias, desinformando y eso que son unos analistas de entidades financieras esos sres ese, debe ser para que cogan prestigio las entidades financieras y nos asesoren mejor y nos cobren mas camisiones por sus análisis, la rutina de cada día, claro si dijeran que el precio de los metales esta manipulado por los "papelitos"y que los precios de los metales los majean los de los papelitos y que lo que verdaderamente se esta vendiendo a paladas son papelitos, manipulando los valores de los metales fisicos, igual solo igual, alguien se atrevería en una rueda prensa a sacarle los colores, y preguntarles cuantos papelitos tienen ellos cosa que por ahora no va a ocurrir

"*La venta masiva de estos metales preciosos está alcanzando dimensiones históricas*", reconoce *Daniel Briesemann*, analista de *Commerzbank AG*, en un informe recogido por Bloomberg. "Las caídas que ha experimentado* el oro* siguen vinculadas a la necesidad de efectivo de los inversores ante los desplomes de las bolsas", explica *Stephen Innes*, estratega jefe de* AxiCorp Ltd.*


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Mar 2020)

conforme aumenta la volatilidad mas aumenta el margen de los comerciantes de metales, para cubrirse supongo, o eso quiero creer, lo acabo de comprobar, ha sido abrir wall street y el precio de los 2153 krugerrands q quedan en coininvest ha subido a 18.76, y eso q el precio de la plata ha bajado 30 céntimos desde los 12.40$ de esta mañana a los 12.10$ de ahora mismo




o sea la plata baja de precio cotizado 0.3$ y coininvest sube el precio de la poca plata q les queda 1.40 €, en este negocio no hay nadie bueno, ni los de los papelitos ni los de las tiendas, y eso q los de coininvest probablemente sean de los mas serios en este negocio

aquí solo hay hijos de puta, pues no q baja el precio de la plata y estos cabrones te suben el precio de las onzas cinco veces lo q ha bajado el precio, lo dicho, estamos rodeados de hijosdeputa

por cierto, les quitan las onzas de las manos incluso con un +70% over the spot, y eso q hablamos de unas cutres krugerrand, ojo al dato


----------



## Forcopula (18 Mar 2020)

Pregunto desde la más absoluta ignorancia y planteando simplemente una posible explicación.. Es posible que esta desligación de precios entre papel y físico este acrecentándose debido a que los poseedores de papel estén viendo lo que está pasando y se pongan a vender sus papeles porque ven que se va a ir al garete, y esto a su vez provoque la caída del precio del spot? Aparte de que muchos inversores busquen liquidez inmediata claro.
Luego los de las tiendas viendo el percal estarán guardando existencias y creando aún más escasez.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Mar 2020)

Es que esto es más sencillo de lo que parece, el que tiene el metal en la mano, manda!... así de sencillo, nadie obliga a nadie a comprar, podéis seguir con vuestros papelitos, hay que ir acostumbrándose a esto, el precio que marca el comex es un chiste malo, el que quiera metal tendrá que mojarse el culete, y dentro de poco ni aunque te lo mojes.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Mar 2020)

Yo como veo las cosas es que ahora mismo estan los gobiernos con el helicopter money, por lo que el precio ahora mismo es solo una simple etiqueta, hasta estan dando moratorias de hipotecas, de locos..... 

Imagimo que estamos asistiendo a la muerte del capitalismo (ya le dieron la estocada en 2008 y esto a sido la puntilla) y a la transiscion hacia un nuevo modelo. 

A ver que nos depara el futuro pero yo prefiero entrar en el con metal y btc que sin, por si las moscas.El que no ha ido comprando los ultimos tiempos ya va tarde en mi opinion, ahora toca estarse en casa de brazos cruzados y a ver como esta el panorama cuando todo este embrollo termine.

Saludos gente!! no os conozco en persona pero os quiero!!


----------



## Maxos (18 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> por cierto, les quitan las onzas de las manos incluso con un +70% over the spot, y eso q hablamos de unas cutres krugerrand, ojo al dato



Lo que demuestra que el precio del metal físico se ha desligado del papel.
Puede ser algo temporal por las circunstancias actuales o puede que en el futuro vaya a más, ya que nadie se fiaría del papel y preferiría físico.


----------



## Lego. (18 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> White House Unveils $850 Billion Economic Rescue Package, "Sending Checks To Every Household" A Good Idea, Dudley Says
> 
> Former NY Fed President Bill Dudley appeared on Bloomberg TV Tuesday morning to say that if the administration really wants to restore confidence, it should reconsider its insistence on a payroll tax holiday, and instead *start firing off checks to every US household*.



Una alegría no hay duda que se la llevan pero ¿seguro que recibir ese cheque generaría confianza? Sospecho que para muchos sería un signo de que están en la puertas del mad max.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

Physische Edelmetalle: Lieferfähigkeit, Volatilität und die Corona-Hysterie

Alle pro aurum-Standorte ab sofort geschlossen! - pro aurum news

Las tiendas alemanas de venta de oro directo cierran, sólo hacen envíos. Avisan de aumento de los tiempos de espera y de que están ellos mismos esperando recibir los pedidos que han hecho la semana pasada. Dicen que en principio no hay problema con sus suministradores pero que están desbordados con la demanda que ha superado los peores tiempos de la anterior crisis.

High demand and extreme volatility | GoldBroker.com

No sólo en las tiendas alemanas, parece que es algo mundial. También avisa goldbroker de lo mismo


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Mar 2020)

Trump ahora quiere dar cheques de 1000€ a cada estadounidense para para paliar la crisis.

Trump propone un multimillonario estímulo fiscal con cheques para ciudadanos

Quieren parar la deflación que vendría con un petroleo a niveles de 1997.


----------



## lagasale (18 Mar 2020)

Gente hay que tener mucha precaución. Vengo avisando hace unos días de no pagar en rebotes (dejo los links relacionados) y menos contra deuda
Cuando en el mercado hay MIEDO irracional y racional... nunca se sabe hasta donde puede llegar. Un colega por aquí hoy me dijo.. el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que tu solvente...
Para los más nuevos: lo más importante es seguir siendo inversor luego de esta crisis. 

Lunes de Corona-crash – AccionesHoy.com
El miedo, como superarlo, e invertir mejor – AccionesHoy.com


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Mar 2020)

con la cotización de la plata papel en 11.75$ veamos cual es el AISC (all in sustainable cost) de las cuatro mayores mineras de plata del mundo en el tercer o cuarto trimestre del 2019, q son los datos mas actualizados disponibles:



HECLA MINING: 4T 2019 AISC 11.31$
http://ir.hecla-mining.com/Interactive/newlookandfeel/4130678/corporate-presentation.pdf

ENDEAVOUR SILVER: 3T 2019 AISC 24.53$
Endeavour Silver informa perdidas en el tercer trimestre y perdida de orientación | Minería en Línea

PAN AMERICAN SILVER: 3T 2019 AISC 8.80$
News Releases | Pan American Silver | Corporate Site

FIRST MAJESTIC SILVER: PREVISIÓN 2020 AISC 17.00$
First Majestic Announces 2020 Production and Cost Guidance

***************

el coste medio de la onza de las cuatro mayores mineras de plata del mundo sale a 15.41$, y según la plata papel el precio es 11.75$, esto nos lleva ineludiblemente a una situación de desacople del precio papel al precio plata física, no es casualidad q en ninguna tienda vendan una onza por debajo de 15.40$

a partir de ahora la cotización oficial podrá decir misa q si no va acorde a la realidad nadie va a vender perdiendo dinero, podría seguir poniendo los AISC del resto de las mineras TOP10 pero es q la cosa no iba a variar mucho

creo q lo q sucede en realidad es sencillo de entender, y de hecho long gamma q entiende mucho mas q yo de plata papel podría dar una explicación detallada, están tirando el precio con plata papel, y debido al apalancamiento tan bestial existente en los derivados esto podría llevarnos a un absurdo de q la plata papel reflejara un precio de 4$ o 5$ la onza, así como suena

se que parece una locura pero al ser un mercado tan pequeño no lo veo del todo imposible, sobre todo pq el de la plata papel puede q sea el mercado mas manipulado q existe, a veces creo q lo que quieren precisamente es eso, mostrar la evidencia de la manipulación de los mercados de derivados a través de ella, si la plata cayera a esos niveles a ver como defendían aquello de q el mercado es soberano, el montaje quedaría totalmente en evidencia y tras eso podría venir la pérdida de confianza en el sistema, a lo mejor buscan eso, yo q se, es de locos lo q pasa


----------



## Lego. (18 Mar 2020)

Con la bajada del crudo también bajan los costes de extracción y refino.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Yo como veo las cosas es que ahora mismo estan los gobiernos con el helicopter money, por lo que el precio ahora mismo es solo una simple etiqueta, hasta estan dando moratorias de hipotecas, de locos.....
> 
> Imagimo que estamos asistiendo a la muerte del capitalismo (ya le dieron la estocada en 2008 y esto a sido la puntilla) y a la transiscion hacia un nuevo modelo.
> 
> ...



Con btc, si lo tienes porque lo compraste a bajo precio, porque entrar pagando un pastón no lo veo.
Es algo que se puede ir a cero. Sí, a cero. Cuidado. Y lo mismo con otras inversiones... ahora hay muchos mirando la bolsa que está baja y pensando que es buena inversión... pero ojo, como decía aquel,.... 

“Los mercados pueden mantener su irracionalidad más tiempo del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia”

Y entramos en territorio desconocido...y con una pinta negro hormiga que vamos a ver cómo vienen las tortas


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

Ahora mismo en subasta,... pagando por Oz panda... 2480 2720 .....
¿la gente flipa? Qué es lo que se me escapa !?


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Con la bajada del crudo también bajan los costes de extracción y refino.



en la minería española el coste de combustible supone el 3% del coste total de una mina, incluidos todos los gastos desde la compra de los terrenos hasta gastos de personal etc...

en cuanto al coste de operatividad, supone un 16% del coste total, teniendo en cuenta q el petroleo ha caido estos meses un 50%, ahora pasaría a ser un 8%, pero si es como en españa el coste sería el mismo dado q el 70% del precio del gasoil en españa son impuestos, lo puedes comprobar en el hecho de q la gasolina apenas ha bajado en españa de precio a pesar de q el barril haya caido un 50%, pudiera ser q la minería tuviera un precio subvencionado tal y como pasa con el gasoil para agricultores, aunq la verdad es q lo desconozco

https://energia.gob.es/mineria/Estadistica/DatosBibliotecaConsumer/2017/Estadistica_Minera_ anual_2017.pdf

habría q mirar la ponderación del combustible dentro del desglose de gastos totales de cada una de las mineras, eso ya es mucho trabajo


----------



## Lego. (18 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ahora mismo en subasta,... pagando por Oz panda... 2480 2720 .....
> ¿la gente flipa? Qué es lo que se me escapa !?




_And then one day you find ten years have gone behind you and no one told you when to run. 
You missed the starting gun._


----------



## Wamba (18 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ahora mismo en subasta,... pagando por Oz panda... 2480 2720 .....
> ¿la gente flipa? Qué es lo que se me escapa !?



Que subastas son esas? Necesitaran liquidez


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

Ahora en Ibercoin (España)
20 FF pagando hasta 1800
40 FF hasta 1900
y así
a veces pienso que alguno no sabe que luego hay comisión del 18 - 20 % y puja alegremente...
En piezas históricas suele haber más, pero en piezas más normales y oz de ahora... pagar tanto sobreprecio.... en fin... de todo hay hamijo.

Lo que está claro es que desde el último arreón que rompió máximos, se ha traducido en un "maricón el último" comprando... se ve en los precios de adjudicación de los últimos meses.
Ahora ha bajado, y muchos han pagado bastante. Y ya veremos en el corto plazo....mira la plata... que ha bajado tanto que tienen que cerrar ventanilla o bien subir el diferencial...


----------



## romanillo (18 Mar 2020)

Vuestra plata vale mierda.

Ya se dijo que en mitad de todo lo que se venia lo que valdría dinero serian las latas de atún.

Pensabais que os dejarían haceros ricos, que no tendríais que trabajar mas, que ibais a pegar un pelotazo ?

Pues se han reído de vosotros, vuestra plata vale mierda.

0,35 el gramo y seguirá bajando, la gente come atún, la gente no come plata.


----------



## romanillo (18 Mar 2020)

Cambio lata de atún y paquete de espaguetis por 10 onzas de plata, oferta por tiempo limitado, en cuanto sigan llevando la plata a lo que vale que es 0 igual que valen 0 las piedras del monte que tengo enfrente retiro la oferta.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

Sí, esas y otros lotes. 
Algo ha caído a buen precio... 
pero se lo llevan a saco.... casi todo de 1400-1500- para arriba...


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vuestra plata vale mierda.
> 
> Ya se dijo que en mitad de todo lo que se venia lo que valdría dinero serian las latas de atún.
> 
> ...



latunes mandan, tengo unos cuantos por eso


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vuestra plata vale mierda.
> 
> Ya se dijo que en mitad de todo lo que se venia lo que valdría dinero serian las latas de atún.
> 
> ...



Puedes tener plata, oro y latunes, además de plomo. Si finalmente los latunes se imponen me dará igual haber invertido en oro o plata, lo que querré es poner a mi familia y a mi a salvo.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Gold Dealers Out Of Stock. Price Set To Soar?


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

Son majas, pero para pillar eso,.... hay que soltar un pastón, yo ya ni entré, cuando estaban a 1300 antes de subasta, que con la comisión se iban a 1537.
Al final la más "barata" por 2360... un +70 % del precio actual... No creo que sea el mismo... son precios diferentes.... y es una pasta
Supongo que piensan en que se revalorizará,.... pero tal como va todo,... no lo veo, ellos sabrán...
(Aunque yo por mi perfil nunca lo haría)


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2020)

Y pujaste por las 6 .... si te las llegas a llevar las 6.... tienes que aflojar una buena pasta ....
Es lo que tienen las subastas, si te apuntas a muchos y luego te salen bastantes, te pueden crear un pequeño "repullo"

Pero vaya, que si quieres una de esas panda, ... podemos hablar....


----------



## romanillo (18 Mar 2020)

He hablado con un experto en plata y me ha dicho que vais a tener plata en bolsas como las del carbón en todos los supermercados al precio que tiene ahora el carbón, incluso es posible que a menos, ese es su precio real.

Los que pensaban que se harían ricos comprando plata se equivocaron.

Por favor, contadnos a todos cuanto dinero estáis perdiendo con las bajadas de plata, cuanta gente hay arruinada, cuantos miles de euros habéis perdido, cuantas horas de trabajo habéis tirado a la basura para comprar esas onzas ??


----------



## Aro (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He hablado con un experto en plata y me ha dicho que vais a tener plata en bolsas como las del carbón en todos los supermercados al precio que tiene ahora el carbón, incluso es posible que a menos, ese es su precio real.
> 
> Los que pensaban que se harían ricos comprando plata se equivocaron.
> 
> Por favor, contadnos a todos cuanto dinero estáis perdiendo con las bajadas de plata, cuanta gente hay arruinada, cuantos miles de euros habéis perdido, cuantas horas de trabajo habéis tirado a la basura para comprar esas onzas ??



A veces veo trolls y me indigno. Luego recuerdo la función "bloquear usuario" y respiro aliviado.


----------



## scratch (18 Mar 2020)

No entréis al trapo......


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He hablado con un experto en plata y me ha dicho que vais a tener plata en bolsas como las del carbón en todos los supermercados al precio que tiene ahora el carbón, incluso es posible que a menos, ese es su precio real.
> 
> Los que pensaban que se harían ricos comprando plata se equivocaron.
> 
> Por favor, contadnos a todos cuanto dinero estáis perdiendo con las bajadas de plata, cuanta gente hay arruinada, cuantos miles de euros habéis perdido, cuantas horas de trabajo habéis tirado a la basura para comprar esas onzas ??



Se que no hay que responder al troll pero no me puedo resistir...

Los que estamos en este hilo somos madmaxistas en diferentes grados y estamos bien preparados para lo que viene. No creo que haya mucha gente por aquí que no tenga una buena despensa de latunes y alimentos no perecederos. 

Muchos invertimos en plomo también para saludar a muertos de hambre como tú cuando vengan a visitarnos.

Otros incluso tenemos huerta y animales y vivimos en una comunidad con otros madmaxistas: en un pueblo pequeño prácticamente todo el mundo tiene su escopeta para "cazar". Nos conocemos todos y no nos fiamos de los forasteros, menos aún si las cosas se ponen feas.

Este año pondré el doble de huerta y aumentaré el número de gallinas. Posiblemente me sobre y aceptaré metales a cambio, principalmente plata ya que serán pequeños intercambios como para utilizar oro.

Suerte en la vida trollecillo!


----------



## Muttley (18 Mar 2020)

Yo me bajé del carro en 1800 euros (comisión aparte). Quería sólo una....pero imposible. Pujé por todas eso si.
Monedón tremendo.

...y ya estoy pensando que podía haber hecho algo más.


----------



## Desconocido (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Por favor, contadnos a todos cuanto dinero estáis perdiendo con las bajadas de plata, cuanta gente hay arruinada, cuantos miles de euros habéis perdido, cuantas horas de trabajo habéis tirado a la basura para comprar esas onzas ??



Lo que ha bajado es el precio papel, pero en físico se mantiene con un premium de cojones por lo que se comenta en el foro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> con la cotización de la plata papel en 11.75$ veamos cual es el AISC (all in sustainable cost) de las cuatro mayores mineras de plata del mundo en el tercer o cuarto trimestre del 2019, q son los datos mas actualizados disponibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El arbitraje bueno ahora seria comprar un ETF redimible y canjear las participaciones por el metal (mientras dure...)
El PSLV de Sprott, cuando lo estudié, permitia llevarte el metal. Pero es canadiense y logisticamente será un infierno para nosotros desde Europa...

Y tendrá una cantidad minima. Pero creo que varios en este hili se apuntarian a ejecutar este arb

A ver si tengo tpo y leo la letra pequeña. Si alguien puede echarle un vistazo que comente.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cambio lata de atún y paquete de espaguetis por 10 onzas de plata, oferta por tiempo limitado, en cuanto sigan llevando la plata a lo que vale que es 0 igual que valen 0 las piedras del monte que tengo enfrente retiro la oferta.



No vas mal encaminado, no. Cadmio, Cobalto, Mercurio, Arsénico, Plomo...hay más metal en 120 gramos de Atún escurrido, que en una onza de plata 999. Sin contar la propia lata, si contamos la lata, ya ni te cuento...


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Dia de locos hoy tambien en el mercado...

Reflexiones rapidas para compartir y escuchar vuestra opinion:

Hemos hablado mucho del premium del fisico vs COMEX. Pero un aspecto que queria poner en la mesa: no ha llevado mucho que el premium y la escasez se manifiestaran... quiero decir: quizas es verdad que no habia mucho buffer fisico de plata para absorver desplomes y anomalias varias... Solo llevamos unas pocas semanas de desplomes y ya se rompe el mercado?? No hay reservas de stock para mitigar dos semanas? Te da que pensar...
EL mercado esta roto (mas allá del metal). Acabo de leer el resumen diario de ZH y da miedo. Se huele la perdida de confianza en los masters del universo aka Bancos Centrales. 
Lo que siempre habia visto como teorico, ahora lo veo plausible: que los BCs jueguen la carta del oro. Como FDR el siglo pasado. Revaluacion por decreto. En la practica funcionaria la FED y cia. decidiendo un precio del oro (digamos 5000 USD/oz) y luego actuando de market makers, reforzando ese precio
FED compradora a 4995 (BID). para todo el que quira vender
FED vendedora a 5005 (ASK), para todo el que quiera comprar

El mundo posterior a esa decision seria un mundo de petroleo a 200USD barril y plata a 100USD oz. La tan deseada inflacion conseguida al instante y el monstruo de la depresion deflacionaria lejos...


----------



## Martes i13 (18 Mar 2020)

que e


romanillo dijo:


> Vuestra plata vale mierda.
> 
> Ya se dijo que en mitad de todo lo que se venia lo que valdría dinero serian las latas de atún.
> 
> ...



Exagerado, bromista, o adivino...? Seguramente nadie pegará el pelotazo o igual sí?, este capitulo todavía no ha hecho más que empezar veremos cual es su final, lo que sí tiende a cero es el dinero papel entre otras cosas. La plata siempre tendrá valor solo es cuestión de esperar.

Evidentemente los que siempre han manipulado los precios seguirán manipulándolos mientras puedan....

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Y otra cosa...

Nunca ha habido mejor momento que el presente para que alguien (Eric Sprott etc...) compre unos miles de contratos SI en el COMEX y *acuda a la entrega. *Forzar a que ejecuten la clausula de "fuerza mayor", y dar la puntilla a este mercado de futuros que hace años deberia de haberse prohibido


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Muchos invertimos en plomo también para saludar a muertos de hambre como tú cuando vengan a visitarnos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Mar 2020)

Crudo -6.25 [-23%] a 21!!! Unos dias mas y se vende gratis!
Oro -2.6% (considerando USD +1.81%, no lo ha hecho tan mal)

Ratio oro plata (sin comentarios...)







Ratio oro platino!






Nos acordaremos de estas aberraciones...


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Gente hay que tener mucha precaución. Vengo avisando hace unos días de no pagar en rebotes (dejo los links relacionados) y menos contra deuda
> Cuando en el mercado hay MIEDO irracional y racional... nunca se sabe hasta donde puede llegar. Un colega por aquí hoy me dijo.. el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que tu solvente...
> Para los más nuevos: lo más importante es seguir siendo inversor luego de esta crisis.
> 
> ...



Ese colega era Keynes? Creía que había muerto en 1946


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vuestra plata vale mierda.
> 
> Ya se dijo que en mitad de todo lo que se venia lo que valdría dinero serian las latas de atún.
> 
> ...



La gente que tenga plata comerá ese atún que tendrás que vender para obtener plata. 

Los demás comerán billetes de 50 euros.


----------



## Aro (18 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Dia de locos hoy tambien en el mercado...
> 
> Reflexiones rapidas para compartir y escuchar vuestra opinion:
> 
> ...



¿Por qué crearían inflación ligando la moneda al oro? Da la impresión de que sería al revés.

Por otro lado, con la enorme cantidad de USD que hay, derriban el sistema de precio fijado China o Arabia cuando quieran.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En la practica funcionaria la FED y cia. decidiendo un precio del oro (digamos 5000 USD/oz) y luego actuando de market makers, reforzando ese precio
> 
> FED compradora a 4995 (BID). para todo el que quira vender
> FED vendedora a 5005 (ASK), para todo el que quiera comprar



Diox te oiga.

- Qué quiere decir "reforzando ese precio ? " Siempre un máximo de 5000 pavels...o el mercado podría tirar para arriba ?
- Libre mercado...o ves confiscación ?
- Si yo tuviera una onza - mi ilusión de mayor siempre ha sido tener una - por 5 napos se la iba a regalar su prima. Leí una vez k en el anterior patrón, hacia fin de los 60-1970 , las onzas del mercado negro valían 45 pavos...por 35 las "legales". ( cifras a voleo rápido , aunque por ahí rondaban)

Un saludo.


----------



## romanillo (18 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> que e
> 
> Exagerado, bromista, o adivino...? Seguramente nadie pegará el pelotazo o igual sí?, este capitulo todavía no ha hecho más que empezar veremos cual es su final, lo que sí tiende a cero es el dinero papel entre otras cosas. La plata siempre tendrá valor solo es cuestión de esperar.
> 
> ...





La plata no vale nada, el oro tampoco.

Los atunes ganan y ya avisamos de esto hace mucho tiempo.

Yo vendí el 95% de mis metales en la anterior crisis, luego volví a comprar cuando bajaron las onzas de oro a 27 el gramo, hace ya unos años, recuerdo que venia de San Fermines y a la vuelta me pase por Madrid a comprar bastante.

Hace pocas semanas vendí ese oro a 46 el gramo.

En estas semanas solo he comprado conservas es lo que va a valer dinero ahora, vuestros metales no valdrán prácticamente nada, no habéis visto películas en las que en la guerra se dan anillos de oro, relojes, colgantes por una onza de chocolate o un mínimo favor ?

Si queríais haceros ricos lo habríais tenido mas fácil comprando conservas.

Os han engañado, lo peor es que no os dais cuenta aun


----------



## Wamba (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He hablado con un experto en plata y me ha dicho que vais a tener plata en bolsas como las del carbón en todos los supermercados al precio que tiene ahora el carbón, incluso es posible que a menos, ese es su precio real.
> 
> Los que pensaban que se harían ricos comprando plata se equivocaron.
> 
> Por favor, contadnos a todos cuanto dinero estáis perdiendo con las bajadas de plata, cuanta gente hay arruinada, cuantos miles de euros habéis perdido, cuantas horas de trabajo habéis tirado a la basura para comprar esas onzas ??



y te ha dado algún argumento o sólo su corazonada?


----------



## Ignorante1 (19 Mar 2020)

Se que no es tema de este foro. Una pregunta para algún abogado o alguien que sepa sobre lo siguiente: Como hay tanta gente partidaria de estar encerrada 
en su casa y se toman tan apecho las órdenes de los grandes Popes ya hay acusadores que denuncian a sus vecinos por pasear en un recinto cerrado (patio grande) de la comunidad. Alguien sabe si la ley prohíbe esto. Perdonar la intrusión del tema.


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

No se ve? Es una infografía que sale en ZH pero debe ser demasiado grande para el xenforo. Pongo el enlace al jpg
https://static.bullionstar.com/blog...-central-bank-gold-buying-repatriation-v2.jpg


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> ¿ [...] *no habéis visto películas en las que* en la guerra se dan anillos de oro, relojes, colgantes por una onza de chocolate o un mínimo favor ?
> 
> Si queríais haceros ricos lo habríais tenido mas fácil comprando conservas.
> 
> Os han engañado, lo peor es que no os dais cuenta aun



Ahora se entiende todo.


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Lo que siempre habia visto como teorico, ahora lo veo plausible: que los BCs jueguen la carta del oro. Como FDR el siglo pasado. Revaluacion por decreto. En la practica funcionaria la FED y cia. decidiendo un precio del oro (digamos 5000 USD/oz) y luego actuando de market makers, reforzando ese precio




A $5000 por onza, las 8.100 toneladas de la reserva norteamericana respaldarían 1,3 billones de dólares.

Menos de $4.000 por cada americano. Esa masa monetaria no da ni para los putis de Las Vegas. Necesitas tres o cuatro ceros más por lo menos.

O meter más metales en el patrón.


----------



## lagasale (19 Mar 2020)

Mucha gente luego de estos días TERRIBLES, tendrán problemas serios en sus comitentes. En muchos casos se podrán resolver, en otros no habrá que repetirlos en el futuro. #CORONAVIRUS

Dejo un artículo de resolución de problemas que escribí hace tiempo, que me ayudo a ordenarme distinto (y que las crisis no me maten jaja)
Como superar momentos críticos – AccionesHoy.com

A mi me ayudo a entender que debo plantear objetivos (para no llegar a los problemas en si). Me puse un objetivo de RV / RF, deuda máxima / activos totales , % sector x / total cartera ... etc y siempre balancear !! 
Los objetivos bien definidos te ayudan a solucionar problemas. Espero sirva, saludos!!


----------



## MIP (19 Mar 2020)

Llegó el momento


BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

@Spielzeug, updates sobre nuestras dos lineas de pensamiento.

El USD está desbocado al alza. Las ultimas victimas siendo las monedas asiaticas (ver abajo). Aunque todos los mercados emergentes estasn jodidos.
China va a tener que devaluar... El grafico de abajo tiene muy mala pinta


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Mar 2020)

Si que llegó si, y acaba de pasar algo extraño al respecto..
Mientras trabajo, mantengo abierta dos ventanas en la pantalla, que voy consultando cuando me acuerdo. Una la gráfica del precio del oro en versión 6 horas, en euros, de bullionvault. La otra el carrito de la compra de Degussa con una barra de 100g en él, que voy actualizado cuando veo que hay caída. Ahora, los únicos que están vendiendo online con relativa normalidad, son Degussa. Bien, pues estando esta barra en un precio de 4566€ y habiendo en ese momento una bajada del oro que estaba viendo en directo, cuando he ido a actualizar el carrito he visto en pleno directo que lejos de tener una ligera bajada, le han dado una patada hacia arriba hasta los 4680€. SORPRESA, he mirado el resto del material en venta, y lo han subido todo a la estratosfera, de repente, justo a las 9;41 de la mañana.
Creo que se han dado cuenta de que son los único con stock de metales a la venta y has subido su margen, al menos en España, no sé si en la central de Alemania han hecho lo mismo o no...


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @Spielzeug, updates sobre nuestras dos lineas de pensamiento.
> 
> El USD está desbocado al alza. Las ultimas victimas siendo las monedas asiaticas (ver abajo). Aunque todos los mercados emergentes estasn jodidos.
> China va a tener que devaluar... El grafico de abajo tiene muy mala pinta



Te respondo con el artículo que hay justo encima de tu post:
BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing

Y con una pregunta a lo gallego:
Qué más da la relación entre las diferentes divisas fiat si no puedes adquirir oro con ellas?

Hace más de un mes comenté que era hora de dejar de mirar el precio del oro porque la ventana se va a cerrar en breve...


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Os recomiendo leer el siempre interesante Wolf Richter, esta vez sobre los rescates a compañias que quemaron su pasta via Stock Buybacks. El resumen es el siguiente:

Compañia X se endeuda a saco (gracias a tipos ultrabajos y demas facilidades de nuestros amigos los BCs)
No utiliza ese dinero para I+D, mejorar la productividad, nuevas plantas, cuidado y fidelizacion del empleado etc...
Utiliza esa pasta para re-comprar sus acciones:
Aumentando su precio
Enriqueciendo a los ejecutivos
Inflando burbujas

Ahora estan jodidos y llaman a la puerta del papa estado para que les rescaten!  Ya que la compañia no tiene un puto duro...
Ser un alto ejecutivo conectado es un win-win. Siempre ganas. Lo mismo que los insiders.

La borregada a cantar en los balcones

After Blowing $4.5 Trillion on Share Buybacks, Airlines, Boeing, Many Other Culprits Want Taxpayer & Fed Bailouts of their Shareholders


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Mar 2020)

BUENO, y ahora mismo y sin subida que lo respalde se acaba de ir a los* 4747€ *


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te respondo con el artículo que hay justo encima de tu post:
> BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing
> 
> Y con una pregunta a lo gallego:
> ...



Estamos todavia lejos de un patron oro.
He leido el articulo de arriba, y está principalmente dirigido a particulares.

Dollar is king, por ahora. Sea lo que sea que China dices que planea... mas vale que se den prisa porque si no van a sufrir (mas). Toda la region asiatica esta a niveles de Lehman...


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Meanwhile, nuestros amigos los bancos EUR:

En parentesis la caida desde 01.01.2018
Sin parentesis desde Feb17 2020 cuando el COVID empezó a soltarse

Société Générale (France): -56% (-67%)
ING (Netherlands): -54% (-73%)
Credit Agricole (France): -53% (-57%)
Santander (Spain): -52% (-64%)
Barclays (UK): -53% (59%)
BNP Paribas (France): -52% (-58%)
Unicredit (Italy): -51% (-57%)
Deutsche Bank (Germany) -50% (-68%)
Credit Suisse (Switzerland): -49% (-62%)
RBS (UK, majority state-owned): -39% (-54%)
Tambien los rescataran y a los que aplauden en los balcones migajas...


----------



## Orooo (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata no vale nada, el oro tampoco.
> 
> Los atunes ganan y ya avisamos de esto hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Entonces si tu te vas a hacer rico con tus latas mohosas de atun podrido de descarte, yo que soy una puta maquina pescando y te saco pescado fresco en dos palmos de agua, donde quieras, que voy a ser el rey del mundo?


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Diox te oiga.
> 
> - Qué quiere decir "reforzando ese precio ? " Siempre un máximo de 5000 pavels...o el mercado podría tirar para arriba ?
> - Libre mercado...o ves confiscación ?
> ...



-Correcto
-Dudo mucho una confiscacion. Supongo que aqui se habrá escrito mucho sobre eso ya...
-Al final del patron oro si hubo una dislocacion entre el precio oficial y el de mercado "libre". Pero precisamente porque el precio no era el correcto vs los USD que se imprimian con la politicas del guns & butter de los yankees


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos todavia lejos de un patron oro.
> He leido el articulo de arriba, y está principalmente dirigido a particulares.
> 
> Dollar is king, por ahora. Sea lo que sea que China dices que planea... mas vale que se den prisa porque si no van a sufrir (mas). Toda la region asiatica esta a niveles de Lehman...



Introducing FreeGold - BullionStar - BullionStar Singapore

Freegold como escenario previo al patrón oro. Artículo de lectura imprescindible para entender qué está ocurriendo


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Por qué crearían inflación ligando la moneda al oro? Da la impresión de que sería al revés.
> 
> Por otro lado, con la enorme cantidad de USD que hay, derriban el sistema de precio fijado China o Arabia cuando quieran.



No es exactamente ligar la moneda al oro sino devaluar el USD respecto al oro. De ahi la inflacion.

El problema es precisamente la *escasez *de USD en el mundo, por eso el USD esta desbocado.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Introducing FreeGold - BullionStar - BullionStar Singapore
> 
> Freegold como escenario previo al patrón oro. Artículo de lectura imprescindible para entender qué está ocurriendo



Spiel, estas tirando de tu hemeroteca personal veo 
Vamos a leerlo


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> BUENO, y ahora mismo y sin subida que lo respalde se acaba de ir a los* 4747€ *



Terminó de hacer una compra pequeña de barras de plata para probar, la de 1 kilo y de 5 kilos tienen stock (de momento)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Terminó de hacer una compra pequeña de barras de plata para probar, la de 1 kilo y de 5 kilos tienen stock (de momento)



No solo les queda stock, no sé hasta cuando, si no que en la barra de 5 kilos, a precio de onza, serían 16,06 €. Que no es un chollo, pero con la que está cayendo, no está mal. Teniendo en cuenta que los Kanguros que les quedan los tienen a la módica cantidad de 23,70€ no el tubo, no, la unidad..


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, estas tirando de tu hemeroteca personal veo
> Vamos a leerlo



Free gold son las ideas de FOFOA que antaño tantos años hemos estado leyendo, y disfrutando de su lectura y sapienza. 

De momento está todo parado, los proveedores de metal, ahora mismo están actuando como los bancos comerciales, se miran de reojo entre ellos, no se prestan físico entre ellos para nada y retiran sus stock a la venta, sobre todo la online, para que no se sepa quien tiene más físico, ( el que tiene, créeme casi todos o más o menos tienen), solo se estas atendiendo ventas puntuales a clientes premium y de mucha confianza, incluso proveedores en contacto permanente con clientes premium siguiendo en grupo el desarrollo de esta "pamdemia", sobre todo por si hay que hacer algún movimiento de metal de última hora.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No solo les queda stock, no sé hasta cuando, si no que en la barra de 5 kilos, a precio de onza, serían 16,06 €. Que no es un chollo, pero con la que está cayendo, no está mal.



Si, así es, te aseguro que hasta lo podría considerar chollo


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> -Al final del patron oro si hubo una dislocacion entre el precio oficial y el de mercado "libre". Pero precisamente porque el precio no era el correcto vs los USD que se imprimian con la politicas del guns & butter de los yankees



No sé si os gusta Astérix y Obélix pero además de la lectura infantil tiene otras lecturas desde un punto de vista monetario muy interesantes. Lo que comentas aparece en_ La hoz de oro:


_



Spoiler



Cuando Panoramix está recogiendo muérdago, una catástrofe estalla en la aldea gala cuando se rompe su hoz de oro, herramienta que el usa para cortar el muérdago. Sin ella, no puede asistir a la Conferencia anual de druidas en el Bosque de los Carnutes, o cortar el muérdago de la poción mágica que mantiene al ejército romano a raya. Envía a Astérix y su amigo Obelix a Lutecia (París actual) para comprar una nueva hoz en la tienda del herrero Amerix, primo de Obélix. Amerix es el único herrero que fabrica hoces de oro de gran calidad.

Sin embargo, cuando nuestros héroes llegan a Lutecia, descubren que Amerix ha desaparecido misteriosamente, y en poco tiempo nuestros héroes están explorando el submundo de la gran ciudad. Descubren que hay una banda de traficantes de hoces de oro dirigida por Gangstérix con altos patrocinadores de la burocracia romana. Cuando Gangstérix pide 10.000 monedas de oro para una hoz de oro, Astérix y Obélix lucha en su taberna y son detenidos por una patrulla romana. Los romanos no parecen muy interesados en hacer algo al respecto en encontrar a Amérix, sino que se concentran más en capturar a los galos.

Astérix y Obélix entran a la casa de Amérix donde parece haber ocurrido un robo y descubren que Amérix fue secuestrado unos días antes por Gangstérix y su asistente Lentix. Astérix y Obélix rompen en la casa de Lentix pero vuelven a ser detenidos por una patrulla romana. En prisión, un borracho había escuchado en la taberna que Gangstérix y Lentix se reúnen en secreto, cuya actividad oscura se ejecuta desde debajo de un dolmen en el bosque de Boulognese.

Astérix y Obélix salen del bosque. La noche es peligrosa y lluviosa, pero cuando la lluvia se detiene y la luz de la luna se deja ver, resulta que han encontrado el dolmen. Lentix entra por la puerta secreta a un compartimiento subterráneo. Después de una gran pelea obligando a Lentix a decir que la mafia está dirigida por una persona desconocida para él y que sólo Gangstérix conoce al gran jefe, quien además tiene como prisionero a Amérix. Gangstérix logra escapar pero Astérix y Obélix vuelven a Lutecia para encontrarlo.

Al llegar a Lutecia, por tercera vez nuestros héroes son detenidos por la misma patrulla romana que los había capturado las dos veces anteriores. Esta vez, para evitar su escape, son encadenados y puestos en celdas separadas, pero Asterix logra escapar gracias al borracho. Al escapar, Astérix y Obélix luchan contra los romanos y dan con la habitación del prefecto romano Gracus Astutus, donde él se encuentra comiendo pollo junto con Gangstérix. La relación es clara: el líder de la mafia es el prefecto Gracus Astutus. Amérix se mantiene preso en el sótano en donde fabricaba hoces. Amérix es liberado mientras que el prefecto Gracus Astutus y Gangstérix son detenidos y encadenados. Con una nueva hoz de oro para el druida y, por lo tanto, más pociones mágicas por ser preparadas, Astérix y Obélix vuelve a su pequeño pueblo donde se festeja su regreso con un gran festín.



Escrito en 1962, no se podían conseguir "hoces de oro" al precio normal... (desacople en el precio del oro respecto al fiat)

Otro título que es una alegoría del sistema monetario fiat (acaba en hiperinflación):



Obelix y compañía

Y por último, de 2017:




Resumen:
Una carrera en la que participan todos los pueblos contra un malvado personaje oculto tras una máscara de oro que hace todo tipo de trampas para vencer. Coronavirus es el favorito del público pese a ello... lo veo como una alegoría del Monetary end game.

Casualidad? Tal vez en ciertos círculos ya se sabía cómo se iban a enfrentar al tema.



Demasiada "casualidad" el nombre y la simbología... 

Somos una pequeña aldea que resiste al invasor...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Mar 2020)

Una cosa es casualidad y otra es un pato


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> -Correcto



Entiendo k por "correcto" es k tendría capacidá de subir, y encontrar su precio real - con un simple zanks, entendería k SÍ , gracias -.

------------------------------------------

What's Causing The Gold & Silver Sell-off?

"Por último, hemos visto esta película antes.

El oro y la plata colapsaron en 2008 con los mercados bursátiles, en gran parte por las mismas razones que hoy. El oro cayó un 30% de su mayor a menor ese año, mientras que la plata cayó un enorme 73%.

Pero ambos metales tocaron fondo en octubre, y para 2011, el oro había subido 166% y la plata se disparó 440%. *Y ambas manifestaciones comenzaron antes de que el mercado de valores tocara fondo."*


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El arbitraje bueno ahora seria comprar un ETF redimible y canjear las participaciones por el metal (mientras dure...)
> El PSLV de Sprott, cuando lo estudié, permitia llevarte el metal. Pero es canadiense y logisticamente será un infierno para nosotros desde Europa...
> 
> Y tendrá una cantidad minima. Pero creo que varios en este hili se apuntarian a ejecutar este arb
> ...



@tristezadeclon @putabolsa 
El PSLV tiene ahora un premium de +3.67% sobre NAV. Cuando toda la vida ha cotizado con descuentos...
Se nos está escapando el trade


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @tristezadeclon @putabolsa
> El PSLV tiene ahora un premium de +3.67% sobre NAV. Cuando toda la vida ha cotizado con descuentos...
> Se nos está escapando el trade



probablemente un viejo de 96 años con cancer, diabetes, cardiopatía y EPOC tenga mas probabilidades de sobrevivir al coronavirus q nosotros de conseguir q un ETF nos pague con metal en lugar de con papelitos


----------



## Ignorante1 (19 Mar 2020)

Gracias creo que es excesivo y puede provocar el efecto contrario.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> probablemente un viejo de 96 años con cancer, diabetes, cardiopatía y EPOC tenga mas probabilidades de sobrevivir al coronavirus q nosotros de conseguir q un ETF nos pague con metal en lugar de con papelitos





Sprott es fiable (lo ha sido hasta ahora por lo menos)
El problema es la logisica y el volumen. 
En fin, era una opcion de conseguir plata fisica sin pagar estos premiums desorbitados


----------



## BigTwentyOne (19 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Llegó el momento
> 
> 
> BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing



He leído entero el comunicado y (puede que me equivoque) huele mucho a campaña publicitaria, "cómprame, que me lo quitan de las manos y se acaba".


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @Spielzeug, updates sobre nuestras dos lineas de pensamiento.
> 
> El USD está desbocado al alza. Las ultimas victimas siendo las monedas asiaticas (ver abajo). Aunque todos los mercados emergentes estasn jodidos.
> China va a tener que devaluar... El grafico de abajo tiene muy mala pinta



Hola Long_Gamma

Había entendido en anteriores marejadas monetarias que China y otras monedas se verían forzadas a devaluar en caso de que el dólar cayese, para seguir siendo competitivas. Eso tiene lógica para un lego.

¿Por qué tendrían que devaluar si el dolar se dispara? ¿Eso no aumentaría el diferencial? No lo entiendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> He leído entero el comunicado y (puede que me equivoque) huele mucho a campaña publicitaria, "cómprame, que me lo quitan de las manos y se acaba".



El artículo también dice que el sobrespot que tienen es insuficiente para ajustarse a la demanda y que si encuentras otro lugar con mejores condiciones que compres allí...

El problema es que muchas tiendas minoristas no tienen stock y los mayoristas no dan a basto. Igualmente las refinerías están saturadas de pedidos. Tal vez sea algo puntual pero tiene pinta de que no, la gente liquida oro papel tirando el precio pero no hay oro en el mercado para satisfacer la demanda a ese precio. Yo diría que está roto el mercado.

Dejo aquí un artículo interesante:
Russia & Central Asia’s Gold Deposits - China’s RMB Reserve Backup - Belt & Road News

Gold = reserve back up del RMB

The Difference Between Yuan vs. Renminbi


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Llegó el momento
> 
> 
> BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing



Del artículo


> There’s an acute shortage for particularly gold coins, silver bars, and siver coins. For gold bars, some of the private refineries *are still open* and take orders but have long backlogs.



Interesante. Sólo se mantiene la producción de lo más caro. Lingotes de oro. Todo lo asequible ya no es que no quede stock, es que algunos están parando la producción.

Mi gorro de papel albal me pregunta se será por una cuestión técnica o si se reservan la producción para manos más fuertes. Lo segundo sería un indicio de que, efectivamente, se está cerrando la ventana y además de forma calculada.

En cualquier caso no entiendo por qué paran la producción si no es por falta de suministro. Si es por eso habría que esperar a que se reanude la producción y entonces a ver qué hacen. Mientras... suspense.


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El artículo también dice que el sobrespot que tienen es insuficiente para ajustarse a la demanda y que si encuentras otro lugar con mejores condiciones que compres allí...
> 
> El problema es que muchas tiendas minoristas no tienen stock y los mayoristas no dan a basto. Igualmente las refinerías están saturadas de pedidos. Tal vez sea algo puntual pero tiene pinta de que no, la gente liquida oro papel tirando el precio pero no hay oro en el mercado para satisfacer la demanda a ese precio. Yo diría que está roto el mercado.
> 
> ...



¿Qué opinas de las empresas mineras? ¿Cuál va a ser su política de empresa? ¿Almacenar oro en stock? ¿Desligarse de los precios del COMEX?


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Entonces si tu te vas a hacer rico con tus latas mohosas de atun podrido de descarte, yo que soy una puta maquina pescando y te saco pescado fresco en dos palmos de agua, donde quieras, que voy a ser el rey del mundo?



No por que ponerte a pescar requiere mucho tiempo y te cazarian los civiles, recuerda que no se puede salir de casa............. no te sirve de nada el saber pescar si te sirve haber previsto todo esto y haber comprado latas de atun, no seras rey de nada.


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

Solo ofertas serias, cambio latas de atún por oro, no molesten los que no sean para hacer oferta seria.


----------



## Orooo (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No por que ponerte a pescar requiere mucho tiempo y te cazarian los civiles, recuerda que no se puede salir de casa............. no te sirve de nada el saber pescar si te sirve haber previsto todo esto y haber comprado latas de atun, no seras rey de nada.



Tiempo dice 
En media hora te saco un ranchillo de sargos que te cagas.

Si no queda comida tu crees que me va a importar que me pongan una multa? O que los civiles vayan a hacer su trabajo de ir a multarme por pescar? Lo que es posible es que vengan a comprarme como desesperados lo que pesque por que es lo unico que se pueden llevar a la boca.

Lo de que no se pueda salir de casa durara hasta que quede comida y se pueda ir a comprarla, que seguira habiendo comida no te preocupes, pero si por casualidad pasa que ya no se puede comprar comida tu crees que la gente se va a quedar en sus casas muriendose de hambre por miedo a que les multen?


----------



## Orooo (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Solo ofertas serias, cambio latas de atún por oro, no molesten los que no sean para hacer oferta seria.



Te cambio tres latas de atun del 3x2 por un tornillo y una arandela.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de las empresas mineras? ¿Cuál va a ser su política de empresa? ¿Almacenar oro en stock? ¿Desligarse de los precios del COMEX?



No tengo mineras ni sigo mucho el tema. Creo que en el nuevo escenario que se avecina se van a nacionalizar las minas de oro dado su carácter estratégico y va a ser el fin para muchas de ellas. 
Como siempre el problema es el timming, tal vez sean un pelotazo durante un tiempo si se ajusta el precio del oro a la demanda actual (en este momento está roto el mecanismo de fijación del precio) y los costes de producción se mantienen...

Pero, lo dicho, en los países de la nueva ruta de la seda las minas están nacionalizadas y posiblemente el resto de países adopten el mismo esquema.

No sé si lo he dejado en este hilo, se ha suspendido el NYSE al tener algunos positivos entre sus miembros y sólo van a operar máquinas y sus algoritmos:
Wall Street tumbles; NYSE to close its trading floor - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Aro (19 Mar 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Tiempo dice
> En media hora te saco un ranchillo de sargos que te cagas.
> 
> Si no queda comida tu crees que me va a importar que me pongan una multa? O que los civiles vayan a hacer su trabajo de ir a multarme por pescar? Lo que es posible es que vengan a comprarme como desesperados lo que pesque por que es lo unico que se pueden llevar a la boca.
> ...





Orooo dijo:


> Tiempo dice
> En media hora te saco un ranchillo de sargos que te cagas.
> 
> Si no queda comida tu crees que me va a importar que me pongan una multa? O que los civiles vayan a hacer su trabajo de ir a multarme por pescar? Lo que es posible es que vengan a comprarme como desesperados lo que pesque por que es lo unico que se pueden llevar a la boca.
> ...



Está mezclando Mad Max con películas de zombis. De ahí el cacao mental de que te cacen los civiles.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Sobre un link de Spielzeug en su hilo guerrero k no he visto por aquí y me parece la bomba. ( perdón si está, pero me lío ya con tanto hilo ).

3 en 1 : Producción-Distribución-Adopción de Oro de una tacada entre miembros de la Belt Road .

*Russia & Central Asia’s Gold Deposits - China’s RMB Reserve Backup - Belt & Road News*


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> BUENO, y ahora mismo y sin subida que lo respalde se acaba de ir a los* 4747€ *



parece una subasta


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No solo les queda stock, no sé hasta cuando, si no que en la barra de 5 kilos, a precio de onza, serían 16,06 €. Que no es un chollo, pero con la que está cayendo, no está mal. Teniendo en cuenta que los Kanguros que les quedan los tienen a la módica cantidad de 23,70€ no el tubo, no, la unidad..



Pues como el spot de la plata baje un poco más, nos va a quedar una foto interesante para la posteridad: 

* El día que el ratio Au/Ag estaba en 125 y las monedas de plata sueltas se vendían con un 100% de premium.*

eso sí que es un roto 

*  *


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> He leído entero el comunicado y (puede que me equivoque) huele mucho a campaña publicitaria, "cómprame, que me lo quitan de las manos y se acaba".



Eso siempre lo ha sido y lo será. Es su trabajo. La cuestión es saber cuánto exageran o sesgan la información y hacia dónde, porque no hay fuente sin agenda. La única verdad son los precios.

Es lo que tenemos para intentar entender.


----------



## Aro (19 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> He leído entero el comunicado y (puede que me equivoque) huele mucho a campaña publicitaria, "cómprame, que me lo quitan de las manos y se acaba".



Yo dejé de leer toda noticia en páginas relacionadas con la venta de metales por eso mismo.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Goldpreis: Aufschläge machen Barren und Münzen jetzt richtig teuer - WELT

Uno de los principales periódicos alemanes informa de que hay un gold run. 
Degussa ha cerrado sus sucursales en Alemania al público (sólo vende online y con grandes tiempos de espera). La media de 100 kgs al día en 2019 se ha multiplicado por cinco.

El mayor vendedor de oro en Alemania (Bayerisches Landesbank) ha paralizado la venta de oro por la inseguridad en los productores y la cadena de distribución.

El sobrespot está en torno al 12% pero prevén que aún aumente más si no se soluciona pronto la situación.


----------



## MIP (19 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> He leído entero el comunicado y (puede que me equivoque) huele mucho a campaña publicitaria, "cómprame, que me lo quitan de las manos y se acaba".



Está gente mueve bastante volumen y tiene contactos en las mayores mints. 

Desde Europa no tiene sentido comprarles físico porque están basados en Singapur. Para oro en custodia si que son interesantes.


----------



## mr nobody (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Goldpreis: Aufschläge machen Barren und Münzen jetzt richtig teuer - WELT
> 
> Uno de los principales periódicos alemanes informa de que hay un gold run.
> Degussa ha cerrado sus sucursales en Alemania al público (sólo vende online y con grandes tiempos de espera). La media de 100 kgs al día en 2019 se ha multiplicado por cinco.
> ...



Manos fuertes y mente fria joder, que nadie venda el metal que posea. Cuando todo esto acabe lo agradecera el resto de su vida.

Hacer el ramadan un par de meses incluso es sano pal cuerpo, asi este se drena.


----------



## Frankiesc (19 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Llegó el momento
> 
> 
> BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing



En esta web dicen que en estos momentos, por cada cliente que vende su oro hay 8 clientes dispuestos a comprar, pero lo que tiene guasa es que la prima la aplican para los que compran, pero a la hora de comprar ellos tu oro te lo pagan a precio de risa!!!

Así que ellos son los que hacen el negocio!!!


----------



## MIP (19 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> En esta web dicen que en estos momentos, por cada cliente que vende su oro hay 8 clientes dispuestos a comprar, pero lo que tiene guasa es que la prima la aplican para los que compran, pero a la hora de comprar ellos tu oro te lo pagan a precio de risa!!!
> 
> Así que ellos son los que hacen el negocio!!!



Muchos estan pagando sobrespot a vendedores así que no va a ser eso. 

Aún con todo ellos tienen que vivir de algo y es de ese spread.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2020)

Me esta resultando raro que en las ultimas horas usuarios con pocos mensajes pidiendome nombres, nicks, telefonos de personas con las que haya hecho tratos para segun ellos poder preguntarles por mi para ver si soy de fiar o no........

Los estoy bloqueando a todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Como particulares vender ahora no tiene sentido justo cuando está despegando el helicóptero del dinero y parece que en breve lo regalarán.

PD. No creo que lo regalen mientras haya convertibilidad de fiat a oro. Si lo regalan y no se puede comprar metales, es el momento de los latunes o cualquier cosa con valor intrínseco y no perecedera.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Hola Long_Gamma
> 
> Había entendido en anteriores marejadas monetarias que China y otras monedas se verían forzadas a devaluar en caso de que el dólar cayese, para seguir siendo competitivas. Eso tiene lógica para un lego.
> 
> ¿Por qué tendrían que devaluar si el dolar se dispara? ¿Eso no aumentaría el diferencial? No lo entiendo.



El USD no flota libremente vs el RMB, China lo interviene. EL USD se esta apreciando fuertemente contra todas las monedas asiaticas (Australia, Japon, Malasia etc...) La presion es grande para que el RMB encaje esa apraciacion USD


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El USD no flota libremente vs el RMB, China lo interviene. EL USD se esta apreciando fuertemente contra todas las monedas asiaticas (Australia, Japon, Malasia etc...) La presion es grande para que el RMB encaje esa apraciacion USD




Eso es lo que no entiendo por qué. Creía que China intervenía el RMB para que no se aprecie demasiado. Se les reprochaba que lo devaluaban artificialmente para mantener competitividad exportadora y que eso es hacer "trampa".

Lo único que se me ocurre para que no quieran que se deprecie demasiado es que tienen que comprar petróleo. Pero es que estábaratísimo y tengo entendido que ya lo compran sin dólares a diferentes productores.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Pero yo creía que China intervenía el RMB para que no se aprecie demasiado. Se les reprochaba que lo devaluaban para mantener competitividad exportadora.
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre para que no quieran que se deprecie demasiado es que tienen que comprar petróleo. Pero es que estábaratísimo y tengo entendido que ya lo compran sin dólares a diferentes productores.



Si mantienes tu peg artificial en base a un USD fortisimo, RMB es fuerte tambien. Tienes que devaluar


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si mantienes tu peg artificial en base a un USD fortisimo, RMB es fuerte tambien. Tienes que devaluar




Vale, lo que pasa es que no distingo la diferencia entre devaluar o soltar el PEG.

Es decir. Que si acabasen con su enganche al dólar ya no tienen que devaluar, es el dólar subiendo el que consigue el mismo efecto.

Igual es que no pueden cancelar ese peg. Por cuestiones de tratados firmados o algo así. Tienen que seguir con él pero devaluando. ¿Voy bien?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (19 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Yo dejé de leer toda noticia en páginas relacionadas con la venta de metales por eso mismo.



Bien hecho. Además, suponiendo que estemos en un momento de ruptura, hay que andarse con mucho cuidado. No vaya a ser que un distribuidor acumule pedidos "a entregar" y cuando os deis cuenta haya quebrado el chiringuito, Forum Filatélico style.


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Bien hecho. Además, suponiendo que estemos en un momento de ruptura, hay que andarse con mucho cuidado. No vaya a ser que un distribuidor acumule pedidos "a entregar" y cuando os deis cuenta haya quebrado el chiringuito, Forum Filatélico style.



Gracias, pensé que era el único que ni de broma compraría online ahora, con plazos de entrega de un mes cuando no se sabe si el tenderete dura una semana. Comprar en la tienda o a ver el espectáculo desde la barrera.


----------



## Long_Gamma (19 Mar 2020)

Y el EUR está en un soporte critico tambien
Si lo pierde (yo apuesto a que sí), nos vamos abajo


----------



## Aro (19 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me esta resultando raro que en las ultimas horas usuarios con pocos mensajes pidiendome nombres, nicks, telefonos de personas con las que haya hecho tratos para segun ellos poder preguntarles por mi para ver si soy de fiar o no........
> 
> Los estoy bloqueando a todos.



Tratarán de ir a "visitarles" a casa. Cuidadín. No sé si @calopez podrá implantar alguna medida de seguridad.


----------



## felino66 (19 Mar 2020)

Toma subidita




Pasaros por el Hilo/post oficial del oro y plata, y unificamos tanto hilo. 

.


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> En esta web dicen que en estos momentos, por cada cliente que vende su oro hay 8 clientes dispuestos a comprar, pero lo que tiene guasa es que la prima la aplican para los que compran, pero a la hora de comprar ellos tu oro te lo pagan a precio de risa!!!
> 
> Así que ellos son los que hacen el negocio!!!



cuando de verdad quieran comprar ya ofecerán mejores precios.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> En esta web dicen que en estos momentos, por cada cliente que vende su oro hay 8 clientes dispuestos a comprar, pero lo que tiene guasa es que la prima la aplican para los que compran, pero a la hora de comprar ellos tu oro te lo pagan a precio de risa!!!
> 
> Así que ellos son los que hacen el negocio!!!



No, eso no es así, ellos también han subido la horquilla de compra, no hagas caso a las webs, en estos momentos está todo parado y espectantes.
Si quieres vender oro comunícate directamente con ellos y tendrás contestación y oferta razonable al mercado, el hacerlo según los protocolos de webs puede traerte a engaño.
El problema es que esta todo parado, pero te anticipo que la horquilla anda entre compra sobre 3/5% arriba spot venta sobre 8/12%.
El virus remitirá y la situación como en algunos países como España volvera a la normalidad, lo que no lo hará será la situación económica, así que de momento las primas están para quedarse, la ventana del oro se puede cerrar en cualquier momento, pero eso será transitorio, alguna equivalencia con otras divisas tendrá, sean las que sean. 

Lo que podemos pensar entre todos como bien dice Spielz es en buscar soluciones e incorporar alternativas al oro, plata o platino, podemos hecharle el ojo a el coleccionismo en general, pero también las primas se han disparado bastante, no se abro las orejas y escucho opiniones, no soy mucho de acumular latunes, tampoco me motiva a estas alturas cambiar mi tipo de alimentación y pásarme al consumo de arsénico, mercurio y varios disparates más.


----------



## Martes i13 (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata no vale nada, el oro tampoco.
> 
> Los atunes ganan y ya avisamos de esto hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Si, es cierto que épocas de crisis si no tienes para comer tienes que mal vender tu patrimonio, pero siempre tendrán más valor por ejemplo 100 Euros en plata que 100 Eurs en papel (Un billete).

Te pongo un ejemplo: Hoy que vale más 25 pesetas en billetes de 1800... o una moneda de 25 PTS de oro de 1800..., hoy te darán mas comida y mas cosas por una moneda de 25 Pts de oro que por un billete que alguien guardo desde 1800... y con la plata ocurre lo mismo.

Pongo otro ejemplo: Un día conocí a unas Sras que vendían todo lo que tenían para subsistir, que aseguraban que la mejor inversión era el oro yo las decía que no era la mejor inversión; por que decían eso, pues muy sencillo trabajaron por su cuenta en la banca y en la anterior crisis se arruinaron y las despropiaron de todo....se quedaron en la calle..., si hubieran tenido metales preciosos... eso no se lo había quitado nadie porque nadie hubiera sabido que lo tenían y hubieran seguido viviendo con dignidad

En comida...latas tampoco podrás tener mucho dinero? que caducan...

Hay que ser prudente y moderado, hay que diversificar, hay que tener reservas comestibles, metales preciosos, dinero en efectivo, y si puedes ten una casita en la ciudad o mejor en un pueblo con un terreno donde podrás tener una huerta, unas gallinas, conejos, etc y así estarás bien cubierto y no pasaras hambre en situaciones extremas que pueden venir.... La sociedad a puesto de moda lo de "Vivir la vida" es decir gastar todo y si ahora llega una gran de presión de que va a vivir esta gente de la buena vida y que no tienen reservas de NADA....

Si vendiste a buen precio, si encuentras vendedor.... hoy podrás comprar la plata más barata pero difícilmente alguien te venderá a cotización, y el oro si vendiste a 46 hoy podrás comprar pero entorno a ese precio o más caro, el Andorrano ha estado vendiendo y supongo sigue vendiendo pero no envía nada hasta que pase lo del estado de Alerta,.....eso si no se bloquea todo....

Un saludo, y suerte.


----------



## Martes i13 (19 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Si, es cierto que épocas de crisis si no tienes para comer tienes que mal vender tu patrimonio, pero siempre tendrán más valor por ejemplo 100 Euros en plata que 100 Eurs en papel (Un billete).
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo: Hoy que vale más 25 pesetas en billetes de 1800... o una moneda de 25 PTS de oro de 1800..., hoy te darán mas comida y mas cosas por una moneda de 25 Pts de oro que por un billete que alguien guardo desde 1800... y con la plata ocurre lo mismo.
> 
> ...



He escrito de presión por error: Es depresión.
saludos.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Lo que podemos pensar entre todos como bien dice Spielz es en buscar soluciones e incorporar alternativas al oro, plata o platino, podemos hecharle el ojo a el coleccionismo en general, pero también las primas se han disparado bastante, no se abro las orejas y escucho opiniones, no soy mucho de acumular latunes, tampoco me motiva a estas alturas cambiar mi tipo de alimentación y pásarme al consumo de arsénico, mercurio y varios disparates más.



Mejor k latunes , para lo cotidiano, Whishy caro ( pero comercial, no reliquias ) y tabaco. Irán a la par de alimentación/latunes , sehuramente más - suele ser lo primero en k se recargue impuestos, k a la welta los habrá con todo este floclore de dádivas k han montáo, no así la alimentación, k da mala prensa subir, más aún en contextos de escasez y apreturas plebeyas - y mejor aún aún con baretos por reabrir y aprovisionarse a duras penas tras el parón de proveedores - en hostelería, el cash negro fluye como diox , ningún dueño se te va espantar por hablar en esos términos -. Aquí el día del banderazo va a querer abrir "a menos cinco" y cargáo de género todo diox...y el reparto será un puto caos iwal semanas.

Unos miles de pavos en guiski y tabaco los recuperas sin pérdida con la minga...y a la hora de pillar, no es algo k se asalte en los estantes. Y si la reclusión se alarga y hay carencia, los sacas incluso trincando...y no caducan en siglos a la hora de almacenar. Para el vicio siempre hay gente con pasta de más. Menos k los k comen cada día...pero fieles al lolailo.

Todo ésto para escenarios peliculeros de carencia y por retener valor a la pasta del día a día, conste. Eso sí...en una caja de Chester y media docena de Johnny Walker negra o Cardhú , salvaguardas 4000 pavos k se te hayan quedáo por ahí. ( siempre planteando ésto para rezagáos ). Un buen arsenal de guiski es, nunca mejor dicho...líquido de kojonex. Más k el Oro, por ejemplo. Y cuando toque recuperar la pasta...en una tarde...además de poder ir administrándola según evolucione la situación. Por cierto, es el típico capricho k , en escasez, - y sin ella - abre ojos como platos a quien te interese.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Mejor k latunes , para lo cotidiano, Whishy caro ( pero comercial, no reliquias ) y tabaco. Irán a la par de alimentación/latunes , sehuramente más - suele ser lo primero en k se recargue impuestos, k a la welta los habrá con todo este floclore de dádivas k han montáo, no así la alimentación, k da mala prensa subir, más aún en contextos de escasez y apreturas plebeyas - y mejor aún aún con baretos por reabrir y aprovisionarse a duras penas tras el parón de proveedores - en hostelería, el cash negro fluye como diox , ningún dueño se te va espantar por hablar en esos términos -. Aquí el día del banderazo va a querer abrir "a menos cinco" y cargáo de género todo diox...y el reparto será un puto caos iwal semanas.
> 
> Unos miles de pavos en guiski y tabaco los recuperas sin pérdida con la minga...y a la hora de pillar, no es algo k se asalte en los estantes. Y si la reclusión se alarga y hay carencia, los sacas incluso trincando...y no caducan en siglos a la hora de almacenar. Para el vicio siempre hay gente con pasta de más. Menos k los k comen cada día...pero fieles al lolailo.
> 
> Todo ésto para escenarios peliculeros de carencia y por retener valor a la pasta del día a día, conste. Eso sí...en una caja de Chester y media docena de Johnny Walker negra o Cardhú , salvaguardas 4000 pavos k se te hayan quedáo por ahí. ( siempre planteando ésto para rezagáos ). Un buen arsenal de guiski es, nunca mejor dicho...líquido de kojonex. Más k el Oro, por ejemplo. Y cuando toque recuperar la pasta...en una tarde...además de poder ir administrándola según evolucione la situación. Por cierto, es el típico capricho k , en escasez, - y sin ella - abre ojos como platos a quien te interese.



En el wiscky y vino me estoy fijando.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En el wiscky y vino me estoy fijando.



Guiski caro...pero sin mucho premium , de lo k rule en los bares - alguna joya, maybe...y si no la pules, pues te consuelas "á maneira"  -.

EL vino es más delicáo en temperaturas, humedá, etc y abulta mucho por el mismo precio. El licor awanta lo k le echen.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo: Hoy que vale más 25 pesetas en billetes de 1800... o una moneda de 25 PTS de oro de 1800..., hoy te darán mas comida y mas cosas por una moneda de 25 Pts de oro que por un billete que alguien guardo desde 1800... y con la plata ocurre lo mismo.




Le animo a que busque ver cómo se remata el billete clásico Español en subastas especializadas, billete sin manipular, sin reparaciones. Quizá se lleve una sorpresa de lo que se paga por un billete y a cómo le compran la moneda.

Son bienes totalmente distintos, uno es objeto de colección, el otro es reserva de valor.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (19 Mar 2020)

Los precios del petróleo podrían caer por debajo de cero, advierte un inversionista de Wall Street


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Le animo a que busque ver cómo se remata el billete clásico Español en subastas especializadas, billete sin manipular, sin reparaciones. Quizá se lleve una sorpresa de lo que se paga por un billete y a cómo le compran la moneda.
> 
> Son bienes totalmente distintos, uno es objeto de colección, el otro es reserva de valor.



Eso venía a decir yo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Le animo a que busque ver cómo se remata el billete clásico Español en subastas especializadas, billete sin manipular, sin reparaciones. Quizá se lleve una sorpresa de lo que se paga por un billete y a cómo le compran la moneda.
> 
> Son bienes totalmente distintos, uno es objeto de colección, el otro es reserva de valor.



Explicate mejor, que quieres decir, el billete es interesante o no? Porque perdoname pero no entiendo lo que quieres decot


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Explicate mejor, que quieres decir, el billete es interesante o no? Porque perdoname pero no entiendo lo que quieres decot



Que los billetes del XIX son artículos de colección que valen un pastizal, bastante más que el oro al peso. De modo que el ejemplo concreto del billete decimonónico es absurdo, aunque el argumento sea válido para numerario más reciente.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Explicate mejor, que quieres decir, el billete es interesante o no? Porque perdoname pero no entiendo lo que quieres decot




La notafilia como la numismática, hay objetos que son interesantes y que reportan buenos dividendos. Ahora, la cuestión de siempre, conocer el producto, los contactos dentro del mundillo, etc, etc. Me parece haber leído con anterioridad que has tenido experiencias dentro del mundo de la numismática a nivel profesional. El billete sigue los mismos patrones. La única pega de éste, es que es un objeto muy susceptible de manipulaciones, y no me refiero al burdo lavado y planchado.

Un saludo

Edito: Hic Svnt Leones lo ha concretado para ese periodo del billete Español, pero en general cada periodo tiene su "joyita" que marca la diferencia.


----------



## dragunov (19 Mar 2020)

No estoy muy puesto pero quiero hacer una pregunta simple: Vender ahora oro físico a precio de spot es ser un "pargela" verdad? No me creo el precio de spot con la que está cayendo.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si que llegó si, y acaba de pasar algo extraño al respecto..
> Mientras trabajo, mantengo abierta dos ventanas en la pantalla, que voy consultando cuando me acuerdo. Una la gráfica del precio del oro en versión 6 horas, en euros, de bullionvault. La otra el carrito de la compra de Degussa con una barra de 100g en él, que voy actualizado cuando veo que hay caída. Ahora, los únicos que están vendiendo online con relativa normalidad, son Degussa. Bien, pues estando esta barra en un precio de 4566€ y habiendo en ese momento una bajada del oro que estaba viendo en directo, cuando he ido a actualizar el carrito he visto en pleno directo que lejos de tener una ligera bajada, le han dado una patada hacia arriba hasta los 4680€. SORPRESA, he mirado el resto del material en venta, y lo han subido todo a la estratosfera, de repente, justo a las 9;41 de la mañana.
> Creo que se han dado cuenta de que son los único con stock de metales a la venta y has subido su margen, al menos en España, no sé si en la central de Alemania han hecho lo mismo o no...



Hola,
Te confirmo que en Degussa Berlin, cada día hay largas colas de gente esperando fuera de la tienda para comprar.....y las largas colas no son por dejar el metro de distancia! Degussa sube el precio porque sabe que lo va a vender igual...


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> En comida...latas tampoco podrás tener mucho dinero? que caducan...




Puedes tener varios miles de euros sin problema alguno, hay latas que caducan en 2026.

Las latas de atún y otras actualmente están regaladas, actualmente se pueden encontrar por ejemplo 3 latas de atún a 1 euro o poco mas aunque sean sin marca conocida.

Alguien puede pensar que esas latas seguirán a ese precio dentro de 5 años ?

El que tenga una despensa cargada de latas es el que acabara ganando pasta, también me vale lo que estáis comentando de licores, alcohol de diferentes tipos, etc

Pero los metales no valen nada son piedras sin valor, os la han metido doblada, cuantos de vosotros habéis estado ahorrando en metales durante años y ahora os encontráis que las piedras del campo valen igual a vuestra plata y si no valen ahora igual esperad un poco mas y veréis.

Me alegro de todo esto pues vuestra avaricia ha sido la que os ha condenado, esperabais ruina para que vuestros metales subieran, ya os veíais alguno como el tío gilito, ahora os encontráis con que habéis estado trabajando para comprar piedras.

Latas de atún ganan, ahorradores en metales pierden.


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

dragunov dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto pero quiero hacer una pregunta simple: Vender ahora oro físico a precio de spot es ser un "pargela" verdad? No me creo el precio de spot con la que está cayendo.




Hay varias web que venden oro a precio similar de spot y en este mismo foro encuentras mucha gente vendiendo, en estos momentos seria mas difícil encontrar una lata grande de caballa o una buena profesional del sexo que piedras doradas sin valor.


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

Cambio lata de caballa con caducidad 2024 marca tejero,

*Peso neto: 120gr
Peso escurrido:80gr* 


por dos kg de plata, solo ofertas serias.


----------



## Orooo (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cambio lata de caballa con caducidad 2024 marca tejero,
> 
> *Peso neto: 120gr
> Peso escurrido:80gr*
> ...



Tornillo con arandela y me estoy arriesgando.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cambio lata de caballa con caducidad 2024 marca tejero,
> 
> *Peso neto: 120gr
> Peso escurrido:80gr*
> ...






Hay que ver, pero que gracejo tiene este muchacho...Entre los sesudos y bien argumentados comentarios de los foreros asiduos de este hilo, sus razonamientos del todo a 1€, destacan como un zurullo de hipopótamo sobre un mantel de lino blanco recién planchado...


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tu lo que buscas, pedazo de miserable, es desalentar a algún platero para que te venda sus onzas a precio de caballa, pero lo llevas crudo...je je...



Hay varios kg de plata en el foro a la venta, también en paginas como degussa, no seras el miserable tu que alentas a la gente a comprar plata cuando todos los días se esta llevando una ostia detrás de otra ?

El que haya comprado lingotes de plata a 700, 800 o 1500 euros en el 2008 y vea ahora que la plata esta a 360 el kg que le dices ?


----------



## romanillo (19 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Hay que ver, pero que gracejo tiene este muchacho...Entre los sesudos y bien argumentaros comentarios de los foreros asiduos de este hilo. Sus razonamientos del todo a 1€, destacan como un zurullo de hipopótamo sobre un mantel de lino blanco recién planchado...




Los sesudos y buenos argumentos de esos visionarios decían que la plata a la luna, la realidad es que la plata era una piedra que se sacaba de una mina igual que el carbón y que por ello no debía de tener mas valor que este.

Tres latas de atún a 1 euro, haber si volvéis a tener esos precios en atún el año que viene o dentro de 5 años.

Entiendo que no os haga gracia ver como habéis tirado a la puta basura vuestros ahorros pero es la realidad, podríais amenos ser sinceros y decir de corazón que pensáis cuando veis que la plata se va a valor 0, cuanto dinero habéis perdido, que sentimientos encontrados tenéis, etc


----------



## Desconocido (20 Mar 2020)

@angel220 Comentaste que no te convencía la explicación de los margin call.
Bullion Bank and Central Bank Collusion - Craig Hemke (18/3/2020)


> ¿Por qué el repentino frenesí de vender? He visto estas explicaciones en internet:
> • Las _acciones estaban subiendo, por lo que la oferta de refugio seguro para el oro desapareció._ Eso no es fácticamente exacto.
> • _El mercado de bonos se estaba vendiendo y las tasas de interés subían, y esto condujo a la venta de oro._ Eso tampoco es cierto.
> • La _presión de margen del mercado de valores forzó la liquidación en las posiciones especulativas de oro de COMEX._ Esto también está mal.
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (20 Mar 2020)

Deberías crearte tu hilo de evolución del precio de la caballa y otro de venta de atún del weno entre floreros y de paso pillar los tags.

Pon un poco de variedad en los argumentos. Ya hemos leído varias veces el que has dado.


----------



## Desconocido (20 Mar 2020)




----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Latas de atún ganan, ahorradores en metales pierden.



Apuesto a que eres @racional con un nuevo nick. 

Sigue metiendo en Terras, iluminado.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

El mercado de latunes está roto, están vendiendo latun-papel sin respaldo para tirar el precio por debajo de su coste de producción y en los supermercados se han agotado los latunes. 

Los pocos latunes fisicos que quedan se venden con un sobrespot de más del 10%. Se acumulan órdenes de compra y hay que esperar semanas para que los envíen.

Hay que ser tonto para vender latunes por plata que puedes conseguir en cualquier lugar y con ofertas 3x2...

Y con esto me despido de romanillo que pasa al limbo de los ignorados.


----------



## Martes i13 (20 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Le animo a que busque ver cómo se remata el billete clásico Español en subastas especializadas, billete sin manipular, sin reparaciones. Quizá se lleve una sorpresa de lo que se paga por un billete y a cómo le compran la moneda.
> 
> Son bienes totalmente distintos, uno es objeto de colección, el otro es reserva de valor.



Seguro que un buen billete bien conservado vale mucho, y puede mas que la moneda de 25 PTS, pero creo que en términos generales vale mas el oro, el billete es papel...., de joven fui coleccionista de sellos en teoría era una buena inversión.....sabes lo que valen hoy "NADA" "CERO" son papel..., claro si tienes un sello mega raro valdrá dinero pero si alguien lo quiere pagar....

Saludos.


----------



## Martes i13 (20 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Puedes tener varios miles de euros sin problema alguno, hay latas que caducan en 2026.
> 
> Las latas de atún y otras actualmente están regaladas, actualmente se pueden encontrar por ejemplo 3 latas de atún a 1 euro o poco mas aunque sean sin marca conocida.
> 
> ...



Cada uno es muy libre de pensar lo que quiera, pero hay que ser realista, afortunadamente hay y habrá muchas mas cosas para comer que latas de atún, y algo de hambre, precariedad y dieta vendrá bien a esta sociedad de mega consumistas, que nuestros abuelos lo pasaron muy mal y estamos aquí.
Es que pintas un futuro super extremo, sí "podemos" (Y más con estos...) y lo pasaremos mal pero te recuerdo que en este país hay tierra productiva y pueblos que producen y seguirán produciendo alimentos....en las grandes ciudades se puede llegar a pasar hambre, en "provincias..." no tanto...o nada.
Hay que diversificar: Despensa, metales, money, y una casita en el pueblo con terreno huerta y animales....y latas.

Saludos, a todos, seamos precavidos pero no catastróficas....


----------



## estupeharto (20 Mar 2020)

Hacer gracietas, pero el día que el mercado de los latunes explote..... nos pringaremos bien de aceite aguachirri


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Seguro que un buen billete bien conservado vale mucho, y puede mas que la moneda de 25 PTS, pero creo que en términos generales vale mas el oro, el billete es papel...., de joven fui coleccionista de sellos en teoría era una buena inversión.....sabes lo que valen hoy "NADA" "CERO" son papel..., claro si tienes un sello mega raro valdrá dinero pero si alguien lo quiere pagar....
> 
> Saludos.



Aver qué el billete español del siglo XIX que vale pasta( osea billete clásico) hay los que hay, osea casi ninguno, y es un mundo súper volátil, de hecho el billete español está en caída libre desde hace años, yo he pillado hace poco unos Zorrillas, Sorollas, los que creo tienen potencial de la II República, pero vete a saber, igual a F. Cucarella le da por sacar stock y el precio sigue bajando, aunque suguramente no debe tardar mucho en hacer suelo, aunque sinceramente una mega crisis como viene no ayuda nada al coleccionismo, el billete USA trae el camino contrario, esta burbujeado y va a explotar.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Hay varios kg de plata en el foro a la venta, también en paginas como degussa, no seras el miserable tu que alentas a la gente a comprar plata cuando todos los días se esta llevando una ostia detrás de otra ?
> 
> El que haya comprado lingotes de plata a 700, 800 o 1500 euros en el 2008 y vea ahora que la plata esta a 360 el kg que le dices ?



Todos los lingotes de kilo a 360 que seas capaz de traerme los tienes vendidos, y se te agradecerá sinceramente con una grata cesta de Navidad hasta las tracas de latunes


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Mar 2020)

Yo creo que nos vamos a un nuevo Plaza Accord o algo...
La situacion es insostenible


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> He roto el cerdito de mi mujer... Largo plata papel 30.000 onzas



Cierro los contratos que me quedan, con más 7000$ más, ale voy a abrir otra bolsa de palomitas y observar...


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Mar 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> @angel220 Comentaste que no te convencía la explicación de los margin call.
> Bullion Bank and Central Bank Collusion - Craig Hemke (18/3/2020)



Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)

El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.

Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cierro los contratos que me quedan, con más 7000$ más, ale voy a abrir otra bolsa de palomitas y observar...



Yo sigo largo. Pero mi estrategia es diferente a la tuya


----------



## Aro (20 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)
> 
> El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.
> 
> Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.



Claro que interesa! Calidad y educación siempre son bienvenidas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)
> 
> El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.
> 
> Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.



Por mi parte me interesa hasta lo que comes y la serie de Netflix que ves.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (20 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)
> 
> El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.
> 
> Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.



Libreta y boli preparados.....puedes empezar a explicar cuando quieras.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cierro los contratos que me quedan, con más 7000$ más, ale voy a abrir otra bolsa de palomitas y observar...



¿Puedes explicar un poco el tema para los que no controlamos pero que nos es interesante?


----------



## Leunam (20 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)
> 
> El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.
> 
> Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.



A mí sí me interesa, gracias


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Cuando el oro estaba cerca de los 1700 ya deciamos que era imposible que siguiera subiendo con una estructura del COT asi. No gustaron mucho mis comentarios de agua fria en plena euforia. Pero solo habian dos opciones: desplome o quiebra de algun Bullion Bank (y lo 2do lo dudaba mucho)
> 
> El COT de este viernes va a ser para enmarcar... y eso que solo nos dan las posiciones hasta el martes pasado. El set up COT plata hoy en dia puede que sea el mas alcista de la historia. En el oro, mucho progreso se ha hecho pero no será tan bullish.
> 
> Decidme si os interesa y escribo un post con los ultimos datos COT. Si no aporta a la comunidad me ahorro la jerga.



Yo también estoy interesado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar un poco el tema para los que no controlamos pero que nos es interesante?



El otro día en el descuelgue brutal de la plata tenía bajo de 12$ puestas órdenes de compra y se ejecutaron, después en lo más que lógicos rebotes que por pura volatilidad son lógicos he ido haciendo caja normalmente entre 0.80 y 1 $ de plusvalías por onza, ha sido una operación de aprovechamiento de la volatilidad que en todos los mercados con pánico SIEMPRE se produce y más si es un mercado súper pequeño y estrecho y manipulado como es el de la plata, lo publique en directo toda la operativa, por lo que entiendo el mismo día Log. Gama también entró largo pero el busca una rotura de tendencia secundaria (bajista) para entrada en la tendencia primaria o principal (alcista), que lo entiendo perfectamente pero por mis principios de inversión y disciplina me prohíben ese tipo de operación apalancada y más aún si es en plata. 
Tampoco ha estado mal 25.000$. Suerte para todos los que sigan, que la tendrán si tienen paciencia, porque la volatilidad solo ha hecho que empezar.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Mar 2020)

Muchas gracias por tus intervenciones, Gama. No sé si compartís mi opinión. Veo un HCH en el oro a corto plazo. En la zona de los 1600/1700 dólares. ¿Posible caída hasta los 1000 dólares para después, en el gráfico de larga duración, hacer un HCH invertido y superar los máximos de 1900?

Esto lo escribo esperando estos días un posible rebote. Liquidar posiciones para después comprar en suelo. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus intervenciones, Gama. No sé si compartís mi opinión. Veo un HCH en el oro a corto plazo. En la zona de los 1600/1700 dólares. ¿Posible caída hasta los 1000 dólares para después, en el gráfico de larga duración, hacer un HCH invertido y superar los máximos de 1900?
> 
> Esto lo escribo esperando estos días un posible rebote. Liquidar posiciones para después comprar en suelo. ¿Qué opináis?



Espero que todo eso sea en papel, porque en físico ya te digo yo que si líquidas no esperes recomprar, personalmente ese posible HCH no está confirmado, si nos envían al oro papel a 1000$ (que por cierto serían nuevos mínimos) sería muy obvio que se están chanzando de nosotros y la desconfianza sería generalizada, porque no veo sinceramente el físico en 1000 la onza, para empezar es que a 1400 no quiere soltarlas nadie, si llega a 1000 sería igual de irracional que vivir en España sin tener perro.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Mar 2020)

Sí, sí, hablo de oro/papel o futuros de oro. Estoy en mineras, y veo un grado de manipulación bestial. De todas formas, yo sólo intuía un posible gráfico de formación en el oro papel. HCH en zona 1600/1700.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sí, sí, hablo de oro/papel o futuros de oro. Estoy en mineras, y veo un grado de manipulación bestial. De todas formas, yo sólo intuía un posible gráfico de formación en el oro papel. HCH en zona 1600/1700.



Si, se puede intuir esa figura, pero aún no existe y después de lo de la plata y su HCHi y rompiendo la neckline nos lo podemos creer todo, el AT falla mucho porque ya es un juego de niños, todos los partícipes del mercado lo saben, con lo cual ya no sirve, si eso sería lo contrario, que tampoco, pero es que encima en los MPs aún menos. 
Yo en los MPs utilizo una operativa muy depueada ya, y basada sobre todo en " elasticidades", por ejemplo el otro día la plata después de caer un día 6% y al otro un 14% pues un rebote volátil de entre el 5/10% estaba cantado, todo ello sin salirse de tendencias ni primarias ni secundarias.


----------



## racional (20 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Apuesto a que eres @racional con un nuevo nick.
> 
> Sigue metiendo en Terras, iluminado.



Yo no estoy participando en este foro ahora mismo.
Ya compre oro y plata hace años, y no voy a comprar más.
Tambien tengo cryptos.
Ahora estoy buscando oportunidades para comprar empresas que estén baratas.


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Mar 2020)

Si os parece bien, para entender mejor el comentario COT de mañana, publico un par de posts previos que pueden servir de ayuda. Aquellos con conocimientos avanzados sobre el funcionamiento del mercado de futuros + COMEX, podéis saltároslos


*Qué son las posiciones abiertas*: la PA son el número de contratos “abiertos” en el mercado de futuros. Para cada comprador (largo) tiene que haber un vendedor (corto). Por eso se dice, que este mercado es un _zero sum game_, siempre hay alguien al otro lado al que te enfrentas. Y solo uno puede tener razón, ya que el precio solo puede beneficiar a uno: al largo si sube y al corto si baja. La ganancia del largo es la pérdida del corto.

Cuando un NUEVO comprador se encuentra a un NUEVO vendedor y se crea un contrato, las PA se incrementan en 1. La palabra NUEVO está en mayúsculas porque no siempre que compras (te pones largo) supone crear un nuevo contrato: puede alguien ya posicionado venderte el suyo y cerrar su posición. Pero olvidaos de esto por ahora.

Si las PA suben, quiere decir que tanto nuevos largos como cortos entran en la pelea. Los 1ros convencidos de que los precios van a subir y los 2dos de que van a bajar. Las PA se van apilando, como consecuencia de la lucha en ambos lados.


(siguiente post sobre los integrantes del COMEX)


----------



## Long_Gamma (20 Mar 2020)

*Quienes son los grupos integrantes del COMEX*:

Una primera definición sería la de *Commercial* and *Non-Commercial Traders. *Pero es el disaggregated commitment of Traders Report (DISAGGREGATED COT) donde está la miga. Así que vamos a un mayor nivel de detalle.

Producer/Merchant/Processor/User: en teoria “a _producer/merchant/processor/user" is an entity that predominantly engages in the production, processing, packing or handling of a physical commodity and uses the futures markets to manage or hedge risks associated with those activities._

En la práctica, nuestros amigos los Bullion banks (JPM, HSBC USA etc...) son la parte importante de este grupo. No deberían estar aquí ya que no son productores, pero como ofrecen “hedging” services (coberturas) a las mineras, refinadores etc... se incluyeron aquí. Y en la práctica más práctica, son meros manipuladores / supresores del metal ya que la mayoría de productores cerraron su hedging book hace años. No hedgean su producción... Tiene poco sentido “comercial” que siempre estén cortos y aumenten éstos ante cualquier subida importante en el precio del metal. Para quien trabajan, son el brazo ejecutor de quien etc... son preguntas que no vamos a discutir en estos posts.

Swap Dealer: en teoría “_a __swap dealer" is an entity that deals primarily in swaps for a commodity and uses the futures markets to manage or hedge the risk associated with those swaps transactions. The swap dealer's counter parties may be speculative traders, like hedge funds, or traditional commercial clients that are managing risk arising from their dealings in the physical commodity._

En la práctica, este grupo esta infestado de Goldman y cia y van de la mano con el grupo de arriba. Casi siempre están cortos y manejan muy bien el timing de los ciclos del precio. Mañana elaboro más ésto.

Managed Money: en teoria “_A "money manager," for the purpose of this report, is a registered commodity trading advisor (CTA); a registered commodity pool operator (CPO); or an unregistered fund identified by CFTC. These traders are engaged in managing and conducting organized futures trading on behalf of clients.”_

Son los menos sofisticados. Presa fácil de los dos grupos de arriba. Es verdad que ellos mueven el mercado; es decir, cuando aumentan sus largos el precio sigue la misma trayectoria. Pero siempre les pillan récord largos cuando cambia la tendencia y el precio baja. Y venden precipitadamente para salvar los muebles. Esos contratos largos que venden, son los que usan los de arriba para cubrir sus posiciones cortas con buenos beneficios. Mañana más con el ejemplo real de lo que ha pasado en el último COT.

Other Reportables: _Every other reportable trader that is not placed into one of the other three categories is placed into the "other reportables" category._

No son un grupo determinante y no lo analizaremos.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

@Long_Gamma : por favor, no dejes de postear el tema de los COT ya que son fundamentales para ver la evolución de la formación del precio del oro-papel. 

Respecto al mercado de físico, una nota de cabecera en bullionstar que demuestra cómo se está desligando del mercado de papel:



> Update 20 March - Important information to all customers! We are currently paying the spot price of silver plus 28% for Silver Eagles & Merlions if you sell to us. We are paying spot + 25% for all other major silver coins like Maples/Kangaroos/Philharmonics/Britannias/Krugerrands/Pandas. We are paying the spot price of gold + 2.2% for all major gold coins like Maples/Kangaroos/Philharmonics/Krugerrands/Buffalos/Britannias. Due to extreme demand, we have had to implement a minimum order amount of SGD 1,000 or equivalent in other currencies (only for customers buying from us). We regret that our customer support response time may be delayed, that queues in the shop may be longer than normal and that some products may be sold out



*Están comprando por encima del spot, casi un 30% en el caso de la plata y un 2,2% en el oro!!!! *

Long Gamma, no creés que si simplemente fuese un warrant para pasar de elegible a registered lo harían? Porque van a pagar por encima del spot si pudiesen sacar oro físico del COMEX? No será que no es posible hacerlo, que sólo les dan papelitos en vez de físico?

Si fuese un simple warrant, están perdiendo dinero a lo tonto...


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Aver qué el billete español del siglo XIX que vale pasta( osea billete clásico) hay los que hay, osea casi ninguno, y es un mundo súper volátil, de hecho el billete español está en caída libre desde hace años, yo he pillado hace poco unos Zorrillas, Sorollas, los que creo tienen potencial de la II República, pero vete a saber, igual a F. Cucarella le da por sacar stock y el precio sigue bajando, aunque suguramente no debe tardar mucho en hacer suelo, aunque sinceramente una mega crisis como viene no ayuda nada al coleccionismo, el billete USA trae el camino contrario, esta burbujeado y va a explotar.



Discrepo, una cosa es el billete clásico Español y otra el billete Español, en el primero la volatilidad es muy reducida, precisamente porque hay los que hay, como marcas. Aunque yo no recomendaría a nadie que no conozca el mundillo, meterse en ese tipo de billetes.

Respecto a los Zorrillas y Sorollas que comentas, añade los Cortés. Y es que han aparecido tacos, sí, tacos, de ahí que los precios estén siendo tocados. Por cierto, Felix falleció en 2018.


----------



## Lego. (20 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Puedes tener varios miles de euros sin problema alguno, hay latas que caducan en 2026.
> 
> Las latas de atún y otras actualmente están regaladas, actualmente se pueden encontrar por ejemplo 3 latas de atún a 1 euro o poco mas aunque sean sin marca conocida.
> 
> ...




Te equivocas. Imagínate el mad max.

- Hola, quiero comprar munición. La cambio por latunes. Una caja por una caja. ¿Trato?
- Mira detrás de mi. También tengo latunes . Y una huerta pequeña. Te aceptaría un bidón de 50l. de gasolina.
- No tengo. Hace meses que se me acabó.
- Pues entonces oro o nada.
- Para qué quieres oro? No se puede comer.
- Con oro he comprado estos latunes, esta muncición y podré comprar la gasolina.

y así es como romanillo descubrió para qué se inventó el dinero, y por qué se usaba algo duradero e inútil, porque todo lo que te puedas comer, beber o follar no es dinero, es un bien.



PS: Puestos a peliculear... En un madmax profundo y postnuclear es muy plausible que la produciión de munición sea CERO, la de gasolina CERO y en cambio la de comida nunca será cero mientras quede un metro de tierra cultivable y alguien con hambre. ¿Seguro que los latunes se revalorizarán más que los otros dos?


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Discrepo, una cosa es el billete clásico Español y otra el billete Español, en el primero la volatilidad es muy reducida, precisamente porque hay los que hay, como marcas. Aunque yo no recomendaría a nadie que no conozca el mundillo, meterse en ese tipo de billetes.
> 
> Respecto a los Zorrillas y Sorollas que comentas, añade los Cortés. Y es que han aparecido tacos, sí, tacos, de ahí que los precios estén siendo tocados. Por cierto, Felix falleció en 2018.



Yo también discrepo, en primer lugar Félix padre murió, Félix hijo no, y vende billetes en una casa bastante prestigiosa con más de 30 años de vida en la Notsfilia Española, junto con Pedro (La Rioja) son los capos de la Notafia en España ( también Marti Hervera). 
En cuanto a que el billete clásico Español no ha caído pues también discrepo, quizás no como el Republicano y Estado Español pero también, y de hecho en Suiza y Francia ha perdido bastante interés cosa que de 2010 hacia atrás no era así. 
En cuanto al Hernan Cortes le veo muchas pegas (tonalidades y demás) que han hecho que se desmorone el precio y tengo serias sospechas de muchos tacos que andan por ahí, por eso no he incorporado ninguno, si varias piezas de Sorollas y Zorrillas (certificados y sin certificar pero todos S/C).


----------



## Martes i13 (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Todos los lingotes de kilo a 360 que seas capaz de traerme los tienes vendidos, y se te agradecerá sinceramente con una grata cesta de Navidad hasta las tracas de latunes



He, que yo también quiero lingotes a 360 E/KG, y también añadiré una buens cesta de Navidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> He, que yo también quiero lingotes a 360 E/KG, y también añadiré una buens cesta de Navidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, los compartiremos, pero no te hagas muchas ilusiones que me da que pillaremos pocos.


----------



## Martes i13 (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Bueno, los compartiremos, pero no te hagas muchas ilusiones que me da que pillaremos pocos.



Pocos..., más bien creo que ninguno.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo también discrepo, en primer lugar Félix padre murió, Félix hijo no, y vende billetes en una casa bastante prestigiosa con más de 30 años de vida en la Notsfilia Española, junto con Pedro (La Rioja) son los capos de la Notafia en España ( también Marti Hervera).
> En cuanto a que el billete clásico Español no ha caído pues también discrepo, quizás no como el Republicano y Estado Español pero también, y de hecho en Suiza y Francia ha perdido bastante interés cosa que de 2010 hacia atrás no era así.
> En cuanto al Hernan Cortes le veo muchas pegas (tonalidades y demás) que han hecho que se desmorone el precio y tengo serias sospechas de muchos tacos que andan por ahí, por eso no he incorporado ninguno, si varias piezas de Sorollas y Zorrillas (certificados y sin certificar pero todos S/C).



Pues me da que no vamos a coincidir en nada. Que en Suiza haya perdido, no quiere decir que por aquí no se sigan considerando determinadas piezas, en cuanto al clásico. Respecto al Cortés, bueno, seguro que no hemos visto los mismos tacos.

Hay más que han hecho por el coleccionismo del billete Español que los que comentas, suelo fijarme más en coleccionistas veteranos que son los que comparten información que en comerciantes que buscan únicamente crear espejismos e incrementar su margen, que al fin de cuentas, es de donde sacan las lentejas. Supuse que cuando hablaste de Cuquerella te referías al padre, al hijo aún le queda camino....

De todas formas, perdón por el offtopic, hacia el resto de lectores, entiendo que esta conversación encaja más en un subforo de imperio numismático que en el hilo del oro burbujero.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Mar 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues me da que no vamos a coincidir en nada. Que en Suiza haya perdido, no quiere decir que por aquí no se sigan considerando determinadas piezas, en cuanto al clásico. Respecto al Cortés, bueno, seguro que no hemos visto los mismos tacos.
> 
> Hay más que han hecho por el coleccionismo del billete Español que los que comentas, suelo fijarme más en coleccionistas veteranos que son los que comparten información que en comerciantes que buscan únicamente crear espejismos e incrementar su margen, que al fin de cuentas, es de donde sacan las lentejas. Supuse que cuando hablaste de Cuquerella te referías al padre, al hijo aún le queda camino....
> 
> De todas formas, perdón por el offtopic, hacia el resto de lectores, entiendo que esta conversación encaja más en un subforo de imperio numismático que en el hilo del oro burbujero.



Que un comerciante numismatico notafilico o proveedor de MPs mire por sus lentejas, creo que sería lo más normal del mundo, no se porque esa enquina a los comerciantes que son los que proporcionan liquidez a todos esos artículos, porque si fuera por los coleccionistas se sacarían los ojos entre ellos en muchas ocasiones. 
Que el billete español ya no tire en Suiza, Francia o Bélgica (en Alemania nunca lo ha hecho) pues ni más ni menos es el principal motivo que la burbuja del billete español este desde más o menos 2010/11 reventada y en caída libre, a diferencia de por ejemplo el billete USA que está por esplotar en Ya!... el billete español podría estar igual que el USA pero cuando se le dio la espalda en Suiza Francia es cuando a caído, y si no y como mencionas, entra en el apartado billete español de imperio numismatico y me cuentas cuantos coleccionistas hay y que tipo de piezas mueven, para ver si ellos son capaces de insuflar la suficiente liquidez para girar la tendencia del billete español.


----------



## lagasale (21 Mar 2020)

Buenas gente!! Seguramente esta crisis dejará oportunidades sobre la mesa. Pero sólo triunfarán los que tengan un requisito 100% esencial: PACIENCIA
De eso hablo de mi artículo de hoy

Paciencia para triunfar y ganar siempre – AccionesHoy.com

Saludos estimados!!


----------



## Membroza (21 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Buenas gente!! Seguramente esta crisis dejará oportunidades sobre la mesa. Pero sólo triunfarán los que tengan un requisito 100% esencial: PACIENCIA
> De eso hablo de mi artículo de hoy
> 
> Paciencia para triunfar y ganar siempre – AccionesHoy.com
> ...



Deja ya de spamear. Llevas más de un mensaje exactamente igual promocionando tu blog o lo que sea.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Están comprando por encima del spot, casi un 30% en el caso de la plata y un 2,2% en el oro!!!! *
> Long Gamma, no creés que si simplemente fuese un warrant para pasar de elegible a registered lo harían? Porque van a pagar por encima del spot si pudiesen sacar oro físico del COMEX? No será que no es posible hacerlo, que sólo les dan papelitos en vez de físico?
> Si fuese un simple warrant, están perdiendo dinero a lo tonto...



El warrant es simplemente un papel que clasifica un determinado stock en los almacenes del COMEX. En principio, solo el stock clasificado como "_registered_" cumple las condiciones para ser entregado contra un contrato de futuros que acude a la entrega. En el warrant garantiza la info de pureza, tipo de lingote etc... que exigen las reglas del COMEX.

Sobre el porqué alguien compra por encima del precio spot pudiendo canjear un contrato COMEX por fisico a precio del futuro de vto mas cercano:

Primero deberiamos de cerciorarnos que la info de los sobreprecios que pagan sea cierta y no un comunicado comercial
Al precio Comex hay que añadir la parte logistica: seguros, transportes etc.., creo que entregan EXW (Ex Works) asi que todo es a cargo del comprador
Hay que añadir los plazos: quizas los dealers no puedan esperar semanas a tener el metal Comex: necesitan satisfacer la gran demanda ahora mismo
etc...
LBMA es mejor para estos casos. Habria que preguntar al dealer porqué no acuden a ellos. Ademas, la LBMA puede ser LOCO London, Singapore etc... no necesitas mandar un barco a Londres (depende del volumen claro)


----------



## estupeharto (21 Mar 2020)

Curioso .... las publicidades que salen con las cockies o lo que sea,.... 1359 € una Eagle en Andorrano.
Luego clickas en la publi para ver qué diantres ponen en su página. Y cómo no, agotado u otro precio.
Publicidad engañosa para atraer visitas. Mu malamente...


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Mar 2020)

Analicemos el ultimo COT. Elijo la plata pero el mismo analisis aplicaria al oro.

El grafico de abajo es interesante porque compara lo que nos interesa: mitad superior el precio y mitad inferior el posicionamiento de *COMMs* (commercials) y *Non-COMMs*. Mas info sobre estos grupos en el post de ayer.
En el lateral derecho inferior teneis las PA (en miles). Mas info sobre PAs en el post de ayer.

Salvo contadas excepciones, podeis observar que los COMMs (azules) siempre estan cortos. Es decir, apuestan porque el precio va a bajar. Y los Non-COMMs (rojos) suelen estar largos. Con circulos negros marco esas excepciones: momentos en los que se invierte la situacion. 
Fijaos ahora las flechas negras que unen esos casos con el precio. Suele coindidir con suelos, con correcciones que ya han terminado su curso, cuya tendencia esta lista para cambiar al alza.
Si haceis el ejercicio contrario, es decir, si poneis circulos negros en momentos en los que los COMMs acumulan muchos contratos cortos (barras azules muy profundas) hay una tendencia en el precio reflejada arriba, que suele apuntar a un techo (podemos esperar caidas a partir de aqui).







Porque yo decia en este foro que las recientes subidas y roturas del precio al alza no iban acompañadas de la necesaria estructura del COT: Porque las lineas azules hace dos semanas eran muy profundas. Los COMMs acumulaban 100k+ contratos cortos... parecido a la situacion de verano 2016, donde todo el mundo hablaba de roturas de primarias, fases alcistas imparables etc... Yo no escribia en este foro entonces pero me peleé mucho con mi Sensei (el que me enseña la mayoría de lo que sé) diciendole que esa situacion de euforia iba a revertir. El precio cayó un 25%.

El tener una PA corta con un precio subiendo contra ti, supone perdidas latentes. Y si ese precio sube mas, se agrava tu situacion (margin calls etc...). Esto no ocurre con los COMMs. Estos tios doblan y triplican sus cortos sin problema! Abren mas cortos en precios mas altos y promedian con los que abrieron mas abajo. Saben que en el posterior desplome, los cerrarán con buenos beneficios. Los No-COMMs son Hedge Funds, particulares etc... que a las primeras de cambio venden los largos, no se arriesgan a aguantar. No tienen el dinero ilimitado de JPM, HSBC USA o GS. No sustentan el privilegio de ser too big to fail, de ser colegas de la FED, de ser una herramienta de la FED (o del Banco Central Chino). Esto ultimo es un debate para otro dia, de hecho ya hemos escrito (discutido amistosamente) Spiel y yo alguna vez sobre ello.

Lo que importa es que veais la mecanica. 

Bien, todo muy bonito, Ahora vamos a los *aspectos no tan obvios:*

Cuando los COMMs deciden que ya es bastante subida y desploman? Desgraciadamente no se sabe. Hay veces que a un nivel, y otras lo dejan correr mas (demanda demasiado fuerte? no pueden generar suficiente momentum bajista? sus amigos del Financial Times o WSJ no han publicado todavia la clasica propaganda articulos bajistas metal...)
Hay que tomar este analis tal cual y comprar o vender siguiendo sus indicaciones? NO. Si os fijais, despues del 2do circulo negro arriba, los COMMs tenian muy pocas posiciones cortas (barras azules minimas) y el precio languidecio un par de meses sin hacer nada... Este metodo es un buen apoyo para vuestros otros indicadores personales. Antes de comprar como locos (como recientemente con el oro rozando 1700USD/oz) merece la pena que echeis un vistazo a la situacion COT. Si lo hubierais hecho, os habria dado qué pensar. Especialmente en el oro, donde los COMMs estaban masivamente cortos
Cuando acabará ésto? Pregunta dificil. A mi personalmente me gustaria ver que en la proxima subida, los COMMs no se ponen cortos contra todo bicho viviente, abriendo PAs que luego van a tener que cerrar (y no suele ser con perdidas asi que ya sabreis lo que probablemente pasará). Que dejan correr las alzas.
Y los No-COMMs? No se cansan los Hedge Funds de perder pasta? Otro dia comento este aspecto si os parece bien.

*Qué indica el ultimo COT* (salido ayer, incluye solo datos hasta el martes pasado)

Fijaos en la flecha gorda abajo a la derecha en el grafico de arriba. Esperaba que las barras azules se hubieran comprimido mucho mucho mas (es decir, menos cortos en posesion de los COMMs). Pero no ha sido asi. Ha sido una decepcion. Puede que desde el miercoles, haya mejorado la cosa y algunos contratos cortos mas se hayan cerrado pero yo era mucho mas optimista.


*Os dejo el ultimo COT del oro tambien* (mismo formato), virgen, sin flechitas, para que podais sacar vuestras conclusiones al respecto.
Y para que entendais mi postura hace dos semanas, obligado a traer malas noticias al foro euforico: -400k contratos los COMMs!! Billones de perdidas latentes... no podia seguir el precio al alza. 
En este foro hay conocimiento y no creo que haya desilusionado a nadie dejando clara mi postura de que, el mundo del metal es un mundo totalmente manipulado (mas que otros). Tenemos que intentar beneficiarnos y no sufrir esas manipulaciones.
Muy facil decirlo, un poco mas dificil articularlo.
Espero que este comentario nos ayude un poco en ello.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Mar 2020)

Para aquellos que querais hilar mas fino.
Un grafico con las posiciones (ultimos 10 años) de los principales grupos del COT en ORO. He obviado los menores.

Tiene que mejorar mucho la cosa todavia.

Otra opcion, para los optimistas: quizas estamos en el momento historico en el que los COMMs no pueden cubrirse y tienen que comprar con precios al alza (short squeeze). El mercado fisico está como está, se ha comentado aqui mucho. Y la situacion social que vivimos es algo sin precedentes.

Mi opinion personal (solo vale eso):

1. Si por fuerzas de mercado naturales fuere, nos ibamos a una depresion deflacionaria como nunca. Probalemente con muy graves impactos en el nivel de vida de la gente . Nada bueno para el metal.​2. Pero los BCs y gobiernos no suelen dejar actuar libremente al mercado, que busque él solo su equlibrio. Les gusta intervenir, y dada la magnitud del problema actual, podemos esperar que lo haran de una forma brutal. Muy bueno para el metal.​
Quizas una preceda a la otra? 
Si es asi, la peor estrategia seria que soltaramos el metal en el 1. y estuvieramos fuera para la fase 2.

Si os sirve para algo, yo nunca voy a soltar mi metal. Y en ese metal que nunca voy a soltar, nunca estaré apalancado.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Mar 2020)

Gracias, Long_Gamma. 

Ya vemos como los futuros del oro están totalmente manipulados. El problema es que los que lo venden físicamente, no lo venden a los precios que marcan los futuros, sino a un precio mucho mayor.

Y sobre lo que comentas... ¿Deflación...? No la veo por ningún lado. Se han parado las fábricas. Si las fábricas continuaran produciendo, si podría ver deflación por exceso de stock, pero es que ¡¡han parado!!

Y otra derivada más... El petróleo. Su precio ha caído, pero para lo único que va a servir es para que el petróleo de esquisto que produce EE.UU. desapareza. ¡¡Ojo, que son 6 millones de barriles por lo menos!! 

Pienso que la fase 1 va a durar muy, muy poco. ¿Una, dos, tres semanas? Además, está toda la liquidez que están suministrando los Bancos Centrales.

Nos vamos a una hiperinflación de calle. Desde un punto de vista especulativo, yo que voy con mineras, me gustaría estar ahora en liquidez para pillarlas desde muy abajo, pero no sé si me compensa un cierre de la bolsa y me pierda la orgía alcista.

¡¡Gracias por la explicación!!


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Para aquellos que querais hilar mas fino.
> Un grafico con las posiciones (ultimos 10 años) de los principales grupos del COT en ORO. He obviado los menores.
> 
> Tiene que mejorar mucho la cosa todavia.
> ...





Long_Gamma dijo:


> Para aquellos que querais hilar mas fino.
> Un grafico con las posiciones (ultimos 10 años) de los principales grupos del COT en ORO. He obviado los menores.
> 
> Tiene que mejorar mucho la cosa todavia.
> ...



Yo no es que suelte el metal, es que ya hace tiempo que intento a mi modesta manera actuar como ellos, en fuertes subidas y dilataciones alcistas cubro con cortos unas pequeñas cantidades, con la contrapartida de mi físico. 
Por cierto, proveedores importantes tocando el timbre por wassap a ver si hacemos préstamos de físico a 60 días con un 3.5% de interés, para que os hagáis una idea de por dónde van a ir las primas.


----------



## Desconocido (21 Mar 2020)

Los cortos también pueden ser por cubrirse ante bajadas cuando ha habido una buena subida, por lo cual no es necesariamente perder dinero si sube más, si no plantarse por si acaso manteniendo el físico. Los casos de fraude que se estaban investigando vienen de que suplantan operaciones de ese tipo con el objetivo de manipular el precio. Lo que no debería haber es barra libre para que no puedan hacer eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Sobre el porqué alguien compra por encima del precio spot pudiendo canjear un contrato COMEX por fisico a precio del futuro de vto mas cercano:
> 
> Primero deberiamos de cerciorarnos que la info de los sobreprecios que pagan sea cierta y no un comunicado comercial
> Al precio Comex hay que añadir la parte logistica: seguros, transportes etc.., creo que entregan EXW (Ex Works) asi que todo es a cargo del comprador
> ...



Punto a punto que mencionas:

1. Si es publicidad engañosa, la competencia estaría encantada de denunciar y quitarse un competidor del medio. Podría ser, no digo que no pero bullion vault parece una empresa seria con renombre en el mundillo del oro como para perderlo por una tontería así.

2. Esos gastos que mencionas los tienen siempre por lo que no explican la situación actual. Puede ser que hayan aumentado algo esos costos por lo excepcional de la situación pero no creo que tanto como para pagar a los particulares de spot menos 2-3% (antes de esto) a pagar 2,2 % sobre spot.

3. Lo de los plazos puede ser una explicación pero me resulta extraño que nadie haga un arbitraje tan claro con la diferencia de precio. 

Yo al menos no recuerdo nunca que las tiendas compren por encima de spot. Aunque sea algo puntual (aún es pronto para saberlo) me parece muy significativo de la sequía de físico que hay en el mercado en este momento.


----------



## Aro (21 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Analicemos el ultimo COT. Elijo la plata pero el mismo analisis aplicaria al oro.
> ...



Gracias. Hace tiempo que sigo análisis del COT pero iba aprendiendo por mí mismo a partir de leer todos esos análisis. Ahora la cosa se aclara y veo que cuestiones que yo mismo me preguntaba, tú también las has dejado abiertas (los hedge siempre pierden? Por qué a veces sube y otras no? etc.). 
Aguardamos más respuestas (y preguntas) y que continúe la saga!
Salud!


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2020)

Pues yo en bullion vault no veo tanto sobrespot, ni en oro ni en plata. 

¿Estarán cumpliendo las solicitudes de entrega de físico? Puede ser que la gente confíe y no esté reclamando el metal, al contrario, que esté comprando. Tengo que investigar la página, me parece que salen estos datos en la auditoría diaria que hacen.


a ver si aparece algún foro o forero que sepa algo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma, Spielzeug, Piel de Luna, y todos los demás compañeros que participan en los hilos de MPs. De verdad, da gusto leeros. Muchas gracias a todos por la generosidad que mostráis compartiendo conocimientos de forma tan desinteresada.


----------



## hikso (21 Mar 2020)

En la página de Anlagegold ahora mismo la onza de oro más barata a 1547€. Tienen una simple Maple Leaf a 1661€. Mientras el spot a 1400€.
Siempre es un poco más que el spot, ¿pero no es demasiado?


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Mar 2020)

hikso dijo:


> En la página de Anlagegold ahora mismo la onza de oro más barata a 1547€. Tienen una simple Maple Leaf a 1661€. Mientras el spot a 1400€.
> Siempre es un poco más que el spot, ¿pero no es demasiado?



No es demasiado, es que simplente el spot no refleja la situación real de la demanda y oferta. 
El No mercado sigue su curso.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No es demasiado, es que simplente el spot no refleja la situación real de la demanda y oferta.
> El No mercado sigue su curso.



En realidad ocurre como con el BTC en algunos mercados como el ruso. Te pagan un 20% sobre el spot, por tus BTC. 
Y a veces hay ostias por conseguirlos


----------



## Membroza (21 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Curioso .... las publicidades que salen con las cockies o lo que sea,.... 1359 € una Eagle en Andorrano.
> Luego clickas en la publi para ver qué diantres ponen en su página. Y cómo no, agotado u otro precio.
> Publicidad engañosa para atraer visitas. Mu malamente...
> 
> ...



Bueno, ellos pierden dinero también en cada click si te sirve de consuelo.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2020)

Hace años. Mi primera gran compra hace más de un lutro fue en andorrano, atraído por la variedad.
Tras hacer el pedido me llegó un mail de la tienda...que no tenían 3 de las 10 monedas que había pedido...las 3 más atractivas por supuesto.
Les dije que se metieran el pedido por el culo y me devolvieran la pasta.

Andorrano nunca mais desde entonces. A mí me timan una vez, no dos. Y ha llovido


----------



## lagasale (22 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Deja ya de spamear. Llevas más de un mensaje exactamente igual promocionando tu blog o lo que sea.



Bueno disculpas lo puse sólo en 3 lugares, porque no sabía donde iba. Hay mil temas parecidos


----------



## lagasale (22 Mar 2020)

Creo personalmente que el oro puede ser refugio un buen tiempo más, hasta que se sepa el piso de la crisis mundial.. 
Mientras todos los días aumenten las cuarentenas en el mundo... el oro será refugio .Luego vendrá el momento del resto de los activos (acciones mis favoritas).
Tambien me encanta pagar petróleo a estos precios.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2020)

Gold und Silber kaufen Preisvergleich: Goldmünzen, Goldbarren, Silbermünzen ...

Es un comparador de precios de las diferentes tiendas de metales alemanas. Están comprando oro por encima del spot en bastantes de ellas. No es sólo cosa de bullion vault lo de comprar a particulares por encima del precio "oficial"


----------



## Membroza (23 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold und Silber kaufen Preisvergleich: Goldmünzen, Goldbarren, Silbermünzen ...
> 
> Es un comparador de precios de las diferentes tiendas de metales alemanas. Están comprando oro por encima del spot en bastantes de ellas. No es sólo cosa de bullion vault lo de comprar a particulares por encima del precio "oficial"



¿BullionVault ya no ofrece compra a precio spot como hace un mes?


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Mar 2020)

Mientras tanto, en India y Singapur:

Demand for gold surges in Singapore; India discounts narrow sharply on price fall


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Deutsche Bank: Helicopter Money Will Be "Disastrous" And Will Lead To Hyperinflation, "Buy Gold"


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Mar 2020)

Touché


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿BullionVault ya no ofrece compra a precio spot como hace un mes?



Según su página pagan por encima de spot (ya está comentado en un post anterior)

__________________

Prägestätten setzen Produktion aufgrund Coronavirus aus

La Canadian Royal Mint cierra durante quince (al menos). También cierran las refinerías Suizas. 

Si estaba el mercado seco el mercado de metales, esta es la puntilla.


----------



## mr nobody (23 Mar 2020)

Es posible que las monedas del 2020 pillen valor con el tiempo por aquello de ser del "anho de coronavirus" y l"as ultimas acunhadas". Que creeis al respeto?


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Es posible que las monedas del 2020 pillen valor con el tiempo por aquello de ser del "anho de coronavirus" y l"as ultimas acunhadas". Que creeis al respeto?



Si hablas de bullion seguro que no, además de ahora en adelante no estaremos para tonterías. 
Lo que sí es posible cuando de topes algún Kruger del 2020 es que tengas que meterlo en un vaso con lejía.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Según su página pagan por encima de spot (ya está comentado en un post anterior)
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...



A falta de pan buenas son tortas, brutal demanda y compra de joyas de oro este fin de semana online, incluso de cierto valor alto, relojes de oro señora y caballero online.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A falta de pan buenas son tortas, brutal demanda y compra de joyas de oro este fin de semana online, incluso de cierto valor alto, relojes de oro señora y caballero online.



Ya insinuado hace unos días, ante los primeros incumplimientos de los distribuidores...y ahí están.

Un par de cosas, por favor :

- ké necesidá tiene el papel de seguir cotizando ? Ké evolución le ves a la pantomima ?
- Ké mecanismos hay para conocer los pagos en físico k puedan darse ?

Un saludo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Mar 2020)

Hoy sube, vete a saber por qué: 

Oro 1.550,55 +65,95 +4,44%


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ya insinuado hace unos días, ante los primeros incumplimientos de los distribuidores...y ahí están.
> 
> Un par de cosas, por favor :
> 
> ...



Imagino que el papel seguirá su camino, hasta que la evidencia sea tan palpable que termine la pantomima. 
El mecanismo para conocer el precio del físico será el mismo que en los últimos milenios y la ley absoluta de todos los mercados, osea la ley de la oferta y la demanda, si la demanda aprieta y no hay oferta tendrá que haber un punto de equilibrio a un mayor precio.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Imagino que el papel seguirá su camino, hasta que la evidencia sea tan palpable que termine la pantomima.
> El mecanismo para conocer el precio del físico será el mismo que en los últimos milenios y la ley absoluta de todos los mercados, osea la ley de la oferta y la demanda, si la demanda aprieta y no hay oferta tendrá que haber un punto de equilibrio a un mayor precio.



Me pirro por esas webs comerciales a días/semanas vista.


p.d. por cierto, 2/3 ya de los conflictivos 100 pavos de subida diaria. Y siguiendo.


----------



## Aro (23 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si hablas de bullion seguro que no, además de ahora en adelante no estaremos para tonterías.
> Lo que sí es posible cuando de topes algún Kruger del 2020 es que tengas que meterlo en un vaso con lejía.



Qué es eso de la lejía???


----------



## Aro (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ya insinuado hace unos días, ante los primeros incumplimientos de los distribuidores...y ahí están.
> 
> Un par de cosas, por favor :
> 
> ...



Yo supongo que el papel cumplirá cierta función, los futuros se supone que se inventaron para dar estabilidad a los productores.
Cuando deje de ser útil con ese fin, sería cuando cobraría total sentido el mercado "papel" creado por China.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Yo supongo que el papel cumplirá cierta función, los futuros se supone que se inventaron para dar estabilidad a los productores.
> Cuando deje de ser útil con ese fin, sería cuando cobraría total sentido el mercado "papel" creado por China.



Entiendo k ese mercado papel "creado por China" es diferente. En ké sentido ? ( ni idea, disculpa )


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Mar 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Qué es eso de la lejía???



Es un potente desinfectante, no está de más. 
(estaba de coña, que me aburro)


----------



## Aro (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Entiendo k ese mercado papel "creado por China" es diferente. En ké sentido ? ( ni idea, disculpa )



No lo conozco, pero es otro mercado y por tanto una alternativa que podría ser la dominante si empieza a funcionar mejor que el mercado occidental.

Empezó ilusionando, decepcionó y ahora se puede destapar su verdadero fin.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Mar 2020)

El Andorrano ya casi no tiene monedas de oro. Sólo tiene precios de compra y agotados para ventas. Al menos está siendo honesto. Yo no había visto nunca esta situación:

Precio del oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Mar 2020)

Imposible. Nadie quiere vender ni si quiera a precio de spot.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Mar 2020)

Buena subida hoy, nadie quiere vender algo infravalorado por un precio intervenido por el oro papel. 

Oro 1.561,30 +76,70 +5,17%


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Ya están aquí-íííí...

"Según los proyectos de ley compartidos la semana pasada, denominados " Ley de Asumir la Responsabilidad de los Trabajadores y las Familias " y " Ley de Protección y Asistencia Financiera para los Consumidores, Estados, Empresas y Poblaciones Vulnerables de Estados Unidos ", la Reserva Federal, el banco central de la nación, podría use un “dólar digital” y billeteras digitales para enviar pagos a “personas calificadas”, que consisten en $ 1,000 para menores y $ 2,000 para adultos legales. "

*House Stimulus Bills Envision 'Digital Dollar' to Ease Coronavirus Recession - CoinDesk*


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

ZH: Se vende como papel higiénico. Si aún no has comprado probablemente ya es demasiado tarde.

"It's Selling Like Toilet Paper": If You Haven't Bought Physical Gold Yet, It's Probably Too Late


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Imposible. Nadie quiere vender ni si quiera a precio de spot.



yo ahora no se lo vendería ni a 2x spot.

Que no es especulación, es un seguro anti crack y tenemos el crack a la puerta.

Sería como vender el arca cuando llevas tres de los cuarenta días de diluvio y empieza a dar miedo. ¿Por el doble de lo que costó? Anda ya.

En dos semanas seguiremos igual con el spot y con las tiendas vacías, pero entonces subastas una moneda por 2x spot y la vendes en un minuto. Pánico, joder.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News

Relativizad bien estas estadisticas a nivel mundial para tener una perspectiva clara de todo el horo que existe. El que tenga un par de honzas tiene la jubilacion asegurada yo creo.

en mi opinion si eres tenedor ahora mismo tu maxima preocupacion deberia ser tenerlas a buen recaudo

Curiso tambien el caso de libano, pais que nunca sale en las quinielas


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No creo yo que se pueda decir algo así tan alegremente porque digamos que llegaran a ponerse a 5000 Usd/ozt.
> 
> Aún así, no opino que a 10000 Usd se le puedan llamar una jubilación asegurada...



Veremos a ver de aqui unos anhos pero el ratio horo/cabeza e incluso btc/cabeza canta mucho....


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News
> 
> Relativizad bien estas estadisticas a nivel mundial para tener una perspectiva clara de todo el horo que existe. El que tenga un par de honzas tiene la jubilacion asegurada yo creo.
> 
> ...



Más curioso me parece que Israel tenga declare tener 0 toneladas. Los más listos los de Burundi, que en 10 años han aumentado sus reservas un 128492 %


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No creo yo que se pueda decir algo así tan alegremente porque digamos que llegaran a ponerse a 5000 Usd/ozt.
> 
> Aún así, no opino que a 10000 Usd se le puedan llamar una jubilación asegurada...



Soy de la misma opinión. El que invierta en oro para pegar un pelotazo se puede llevar una buena decepción. El oro siempre ha sido una *reserva de valor*. Esto significa que sirve para mantener el valor a largo plazo. Cuanto más largo sea el plazo, mayor es la garantía de que se mantendrá ese valor (he dicho mantendrá, no aumentará). Todo lo demás es jugar a la ruleta.


----------



## Membroza (24 Mar 2020)

Disculpadme, ¿pero no debería Calopez cerrar este post y seguir por aquí?

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


----------



## Aro (24 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Disculpadme, ¿pero no debería Calopez cerrar este post y seguir por aquí?
> 
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL



¿Por qué esa obsesión?


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Mar 2020)

Gold: The Collateral of Last Resort - Singapore Bullion Market Association
Bonito dibujo que acompaña un buen artículo de la Singapur Bullion Market Association

Aquí una muestra del brutal aumento de la demanda de plata en marzo:



Top Indian Gold Seller Shuts Shops as Industry Grinds to a Halt - BNN Bloomberg

El gobierno indio obliga a cerrar a la industria joyera.

Cuidado que está muy raro todo. La principal demanda de oro proviene de refinerías y de la joyería y están paradas ambas. O las minas cierran o no tienen a quien vender, cuidado con las mineras que la situación es muy extraña... Los particulares tampoco pueden comprar ya que los minoristas están sin stock. 

Esto puede tirar por cualquier lado...


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

De momento sigue empalmado:

Oro 1.623,30 +55,70 +3,55%


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Soy de la misma opinión. El que invierta en oro para pegar un pelotazo se puede llevar una buena decepción. El oro siempre ha sido una *reserva de valor*. Esto significa que sirve para mantener el valor a largo plazo. Cuanto más largo sea el plazo, mayor es la garantía de que se mantendrá ese valor (he dicho mantendrá, no aumentará). Todo lo demás es jugar a la ruleta.



Disculpame, pues No, no comparto eso, y lo puedo demostrar con mi ratio barra de pan/gramo de oro, te aseguro que las barras de pan que compro a día de hoy son muy superiores que cuando a principio de los 80 empecé a comprar Vrenellis.


----------



## quaver (24 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Disculpame, pues No, no comparto eso, y lo puedo demostrar con mi ratio barra de pan/gramo de oro, te aseguro que las barras de pan que compro a día de hoy son muy superiores que cuando a principio de los 80 empecé a comprar Vrenellis.



¿Qué te llevo en aquel momento a comprar vrenelis, siendo adolescente?


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Disculpame, pues No, no comparto eso, y lo puedo demostrar con mi ratio barra de pan/gramo de oro, te aseguro que las barras de pan que compro a día de hoy son muy superiores que cuando a principio de los 80 empecé a comprar Vrenellis.




Eso sí, la calidad de las barras de pan de hoy comparadas con las del 80, hacen que prácticamente sólo se llamen "barras" pero de "pan" tienen poco.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Mar 2020)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Qué te llevo en aquel momento a comprar vrenelis, siendo adolescente?



Adolescente?... Muchas gracias, por tus palabras.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

no es una sesión, i know...pero las últimas 24 horas hemos rebasado los famosos 100 $ de subida...como un 7% porcentual.

Y casi un 14% en la platuki


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Disculpadme, ¿pero no debería Calopez cerrar este post y seguir por aquí?
> 
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL





paraisofiscal dijo:


> No hay por qué.
> 
> Cada uno puede postear donde le salga de los huevos...





Aro dijo:


> ¿Por qué esa obsesión?



No es obsesión. Simplemente es porque es más práctico tener toda la información en un solo hilo. Antes había que estar siguiendo dos hilos simultáneamente para no perderse nada relevante y muchas veces se terminaba posteando lo mismo en ambos. Recientemente @Muttley creó un tercer hilo para tratar de condensar la información allí. Un hilo que no pertenece a nadie (palabras de su creador). A parte que en el nuevo también se le hace un lugar a la plata mientras los dos existentes en principio son para el oro. 

Qué sí que ya sabemos en este foro a todos le mide más de 30 cm, tienen ingresos de +100k/año y compran lingotes de 100 g Au como mínimo. Pero también hay humildes plateros (diría que hay más de los segundos que de los primeros )

Dejad ya los "pa' chulo yo" y "por mis huevos" para otros ámbitos de vuestra vida, joder que pareceis tías chulitas, irracionales y porqueyolovalguistas.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Eso sí, la calidad de las barras de pan de hoy comparadas con las del 80, hacen que prácticamente sólo se llamen "barras" pero de "pan" tienen poco.



Estoy de acuerdo, el pan está muy devaluado. Es como comparar con la tecnología. Se tendría que comparar con cosas más representativas.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2020)

Madre mía casi 100 de subida.
No entiendo nada.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2020)

La velocidad de los acontecimientos es brutal; no hay tiempo para seguir todo... No se como lo haréis vosotros, yo me concentro sobre todo en lo financiero-económico que es lo que puedo asimilar más rápido. Para el resto, a mi me ayuda mucho seguir a @Vilux, su inquietantes teorías y su labor investigativa son oro puro. Estés de acuerdo o no.

Dos cosas que quería comentar, quizás os rondan también en la cabeza:

1. La rapidez con la que la FED y demás BC acuden al rescate dicen de la “economía”. Que en realidad poco tiene que ver con la “economía” del ciudadano y mucho con la situación de los bancos a los que sirven. El gran Wolf Richter *desgrana todos los acrónimos* (detrás de cada uno de los cuales hay billones de dinero recién impreso) y explica el objetivo de los mismos. Hay algunos que otorgan flagrantes privilegios, a los que el jodido ciudadano medio nunca accederá. Las migajas que repartirán a la plebe ni se han aprobado todavía... Están debatiéndolo en el congreso USA... La FED no tiene esos problemas: el ente más importante del planeta, hace lo que le sale de los cojones sin dar explicaciones a nadie y sin nadie tener que autorizar nada. Las variables como, cuando y a quien las maneja a voluntad.

Este 1er punto es una reflexión para que en el futuro sistema que nazca de la actual gravísima situación, sepamos que hay que cambiar. Yo creo que la gente en el futuro hablara en términos pre-virus y post-virus; asi de profunda veo yo la transformación que nos espera. No creo que tengamos arte ni parte en el orden de las cosas, pero por lo menos, tener claro que hay que transformar el sistema bancario parasitario actual de arriba a abajo. Prioridad número uno. Sin eso, no hay cambio alguno, por mucho que maquillen y propagandeen la transformación.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2020)

2. Quizás y solo quizás, la gente (fuera de este foro) está empezando a entender que ante el aluvión de “estímulos” FED, BCE, BoJ... los cuales incluso contemplan extender directamente cheques a las familias... es hora de poseer algo que no se pueda imprimir.

Lo comentábamos aquí, el ritmo de monetización de estos locos es brutal. Están quemando las naves, por circunstancias o por diseño (quizás todo esto sigue una agenda). La transición a un nuevo sistema monetario, vía caos (no vía consenso, ya que no tienen tiempo).

Preguntas abiertas:

¿Nos acordaremos de haber vivido (y posteado aqui en directo) esos momentos en los que la plata estaba 11USD?​​¿El reciente desplome de los COMMs ha sido su canto de cisne de este ciclo? ¿Es todo lo que han podido hacer para cubrir sus cortos?​
Stay tuned


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News
> 
> Curiso tambien el caso de libano, pais que nunca sale en las quinielas



Líbano... qué casualidad que se ha visto en un revolcón y es el único país en default.

No sé si hezbollá va a permitir que lleguen los camiones negros a la cámara acorazadas de Beirut. Esos no son como los griegos. Quien quiera ese oro va a tener que ir con tanques.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ya insinuado hace unos días, ante los primeros incumplimientos de los distribuidores...y ahí están.
> 
> Un par de cosas, por favor :
> 
> ...



Los futuros deben seguir activos, como lo han hecho desde miles de años (con sistemas mas o menos sofisticados pero la logica es la misma). Sirven para coberturas, para tranferencia del riesgo de un agricultor que no entiende a un financiero que si (el 2do tampoco entiende los aspectos productivos)

Lo que deberian estar es mas relacionados con la relidad fisica del subyacente sobre el que estan denominados. Apalancamientos de 90:1 no deberian permitirse. O mejor, si deberian permitirse pero SIN rescatar a la entidad financiera que los perpetra. Y potencialmente activar responsabilidades civiles y penales por el daño causado. Soltar a las hordas de inversores estafados contra los banqueros (como en el sXIX) podria ser otra opcion. Sin consorcios creados por ellos mismos aka FED "lender of last resort" que les protejan.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Madre mía casi 100 de subida.
> No entiendo nada.



Pues sí. Lo nunca visto. 

Oro 1.671,85 +104,25 +6,65% 

Esto no quiere decir que mañana no baje 200 dependiendo de dónde sople el viento.


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Soy de la misma opinión. El que invierta en oro para pegar un pelotazo se puede llevar una buena decepción. El oro siempre ha sido una *reserva de valor*. Esto significa que sirve para mantener el valor a largo plazo. Cuanto más largo sea el plazo, mayor es la garantía de que se mantendrá ese valor (he dicho mantendrá, no aumentará). Todo lo demás es jugar a la ruleta.



Se trata también de que si eres el único que ha mantenido su valor mientras todos los demás han perdido casi todo y se entra en espiral deflacionaria, aunque nominalmente solo te hayas "mantenido", en realidad te has convertido en el más rico de tu barrio.

Sólo que tu barrio sería muy diferente. No entiendo cómo alquien puede desear ser el único rico de la favela. Ni siquiera alguien que no tenga familia ni amigos, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Madre mía casi 100 de subida.
> No entiendo nada.



lo difícil de entender era que no subiese, con el bosque entero en llamas.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 265004
> 
> Gold: The Collateral of Last Resort - Singapore Bullion Market Association
> Bonito dibujo que acompaña un buen artículo de la Singapur Bullion Market Association



Resumen muy ilustrativo para k un profano se haga una idea general del parcheo de los últimos 12 años. Muy , muy recomendable...y son 3 minutos.

La etérea y tácita pero, kojonex!!! , omnipresente presencia del Oro en el sistema monetario global convierte a éste en una especie de "Cubo de Rubik" , donde mover una casilla de color - cosa k , ok, hacen cada dos por tres con la punta del nardo - ...obliga a 20 nuevos movimientos para reequilibrar el primero o dejas ese cubo, referente de sobriedá y ortodoxia... hecho un arco Iris de Chueca.

p.d. por cierto...la partida se está poniendo a wevísimo para k , ni idea de en ké apariencia ni carajo k importa, el Oro apareciese integrado en una opción monetaria futura...pero en semejante desvarío , DEBE SER INVOCADO.

En este cuento en el k en una tarde chutan sin despeinarse el importe de 4 antiguas QEs k hace nada tenían k "colar" con mermelada, o se anuncian cryptos de pasta plebeya infinita, el Oro podría aparecer como un kalasnikov en medio de un ballet de quinceañeras . Ni idea de Sun Tzu, el Go ni gaitas parejas...pero el movimiento de ficha flota en el aire y era de mil pares de kojonex...y espero - y contemplo - k la inoperancia sea oportunismo y optimización, no indiferencia. ( La verdá es k , en este percal de contínuas decepciones y sprints k se frenan en el mismo borde del abismo , cada día parece más inexorable ...pues el resto sólo se entiende instalado en una dinámica de Caos como la actual, en la k ,OK, puede pasar de refilón...pero imposible en un sistema cotidiano y sólido ... imposible . No pueden sacar algo sólido y sereno de semejante desfile de ocurrencias y vértigos, ya no a estas alturas. Lo k estamos viendo no conduce a nada encajado, sólo lo digerimos por un contexto de puro zafarrancho...k , sí o sí, pasará...pero k no acuña clave alguna )

Falta un ancla...como hay un diox k falta un ancla...e inexcusable a estas alturas. TRILLONES de veces ya inexcusable. Todo este desparrame sólo es posible circunstancialmente en medio del comic futurista en el k nos han integráo...pero éso son 3 días/semanas/meses. Da iwal cuánto se desee ni quién lo quiera : Es tan simple como k ésto no puede seguir *suelto*.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2020)

@Piel de Luna 

UPDATE 1-Three Swiss gold refineries suspend production due to virus threat


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo creo que la gente en el futuro hablara en términos pre-virus y post-virus; asi de profunda veo yo la transformación que nos espera.



Ojala no tubuera que decir esto pero siento que mucha gente va a morir en silencio y de forma oculta...


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Ojala no tubuera que decir esto pero siento que mucha gente va a morir en silencio y de forma oculta...



Yo temo igual o mas los efectos de 2do y 3rd grado.
La vuelta de tuerca que van a dar a nuestras libertades va a ser fuerte.

Y no os creais la etiqueta de medidas "temporales". La medida de Nixon de romper la convertibilidad USD papel / oro era temporal tambien...


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo temo igual o mas los efectos de 2do y 3rd grado.
> La vuelta de tuerca que van a dar a nuestras libertades va a ser fuerte.
> 
> Y no os creais la etiqueta de medidas "temporales". La medida de Nixon de romper la convertibilidad USD papel / oro era temporal tambien...



Si el Oro queda fuera, ok. Oro = Riqueza descentralizada.

Y descentralización = autosuficiencia , anonimato, privacidá y libertá.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Falta un ancla...como hay un diox k falta un ancla...e inexcusable a estas alturas. TRILLONES de veces ya inexcusable. Todo este desparrame sólo es posible circunstancialmente en medio del comic futurista en el k nos han integráo...pero éso son 3 días/semanas/meses. Da iwal cuánto se desee ni quién lo quiera : Es tan simple como k ésto no puede seguir *suelto*.



Y cuando te leo me estoy acordando del video que posteaste de ver con la copa de coñac a la luz de la hoguera....en el que la analogía era un barco en la niebla.
Llevamos 40 años todos montados en un barco sin equipos de posicionamiento y sin ver las estrellas, sólo nos lleva por donde sople el viento, unas veces de proa otras de popa, con maretón....pero NO TENEMOS NI IDEA DE DONDE ESTAMOS. 
Me parece a mi que esta tormenta CVID19 está en proceso de despejar la niebla....y a ver entonces donde estamos...y a qué distancia estamos del faro que nos alumbra.....EL ORO (y la plata para los de a pié).


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso


----------



## Ignorante1 (24 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> lo difícil de entender era que no subiese, con el bosque entero en llamas.




Vamos Te doy la razón, por que?.
Mi teoría la siguiente: Todos sabemos aquí que es papel todo y que está manipulado, de acuerdo?, bien pues en base a eso como no son tontos lo ponen para arriba al precio que sea, porque? muy sencillo, saben que si no lo hacen se descubre totalmente la engatada que tienen formada por el famoso desacople.
Por tanto como tienen informaciòn que nosotros no tenemos pues se imaginan que el precio subirá X y lo van subiendo a la par del físico, que el físico creen que subirá a 10.000 pues ellos lo suben antes a ese precio igual que lo hacen para bajarlo no tiene nada que perder solo ganar y matan dos pájaros de un tiro simplemente ir con la realidad.
Eso es lo que creo que está pasando. Es seguro que se me escapa alguna cosa que yo no sé pues no tengo mucha idea en esto del engaño de la compra de papel oro.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Y cuando te leo me estoy acordando del video que posteaste de ver con la copa de coñac a la luz de la hoguera....en el que la analogía era un barco en la niebla.



Y detrás, aunque no la veas, la Estrella polar. Stella Maris en el charco.


Por cierto...y a ésto habría k echarle wevos - o los del FUD más infame al k imponerse con la fe Horera, o directamente los de la persecución legal -...pero vamos, k la dejen fuera del percal si tienen ídem . Sólo sería más buscada.

Recordemos k la clave de ésto no es acertar con las claves castuzas para su comodín monetario futuro OFICIAL sobre el k estructurar la próxima pantalla...sino con su comodín ÚTIL.

La solución puede ser la chapa instituída...o la escondida y disfrazada. ( O ambas )


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Vamos Te doy la razón, por que?.
> Mi teoría la siguiente: Todos sabemos aquí que es papel todo y que está manipulado, de acuerdo?, bien pues en base a eso como no son tontos lo ponen para arriba al precio que sea, porque? muy sencillo, saben que si no lo hacen se descubre totalmente la engatada que tienen formada por el famoso desacople.
> Por tanto como tienen informaciòn que nosotros no tenemos pues se imaginan que el precio subirá X y lo van subiendo a la par del físico, que el físico creen que subirá a 10.000 pues ellos lo suben antes a ese precio igual que lo hacen para bajarlo no tiene nada que perder solo ganar y matan dos pájaros de un tiro simplemente ir con la realidad.
> Eso es lo que creo que está pasando. Es seguro que se me escapa alguna cosa que yo no sé pues no tengo mucha idea en esto del engaño de la compra de papel oro.



Puede ser. Yo en principio me resisto a pensar que hay un "ellos" trabajando coordinadamente. Más bien supongo que cada actor tiene una circunstancia diferente y actúa en consecuencia.

Como mucho, viendo los vaivenes de papel y físico, podemos hacer cábalas sobre si ahora hay muchos vendiendo papel para cubrir otras vías de agua, ahora otros comprando para que no se desplome, habrá quienes les interesa que el spot siga bajo y se desvincule, a quienes prefieran que se acople al físico y quienes les da igual porque ganan dinero con las oscilaciones y si pueden las provocan. Hay manos fuertes usanas, europeas, chinas y rusas y moras, cada uno con una estratgia. Y así hasta el infinito.

COmo decía el otro día, la única "verdad" que tenemos son los precios. Del spot y sobre todo del físico. Todo lo demás, mensajes interesados.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Joder...k el Oro papel está pasando a un punto secundario, hombre...todo esta interconectado.

El problema esencial está ya en el papel con k se paga ese Oro papel. Abrir de mano al póker x100 no es trampa...la trampa es tener fichas del casino infinitas y por la jeta para hacerlo mientras los demás se juegan su saca.

Enviarías ahora mismo 3.000 tms de Soja a cambio de chopocientos kilos de un confeti USA ...k el Trump más panfletero se saca del sobaco cada tarde ante los medios en plan anuncio de la Superbowl ?

Éso es lo k está en cuestión...el resto, sólo reflejos.


----------



## angel220 (24 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Puede ser. Yo en principio me resisto a pensar que hay un "ellos" trabajando coordinadamente. Más bien supongo que cada actor tiene una circunstancia diferente y actúa en consecuencia.
> 
> Como mucho, viendo los vaivenes de papel y físico, podemos hacer cábalas sobre si ahora hay muchos vendiendo papel para cubrir otras vías de agua, ahora otros comprando para que no se desplome, habrá quienes les interesa que el spot siga bajo y se desvincule, a quienes prefieran que se acople al físico y quienes les da igual porque ganan dinero con las oscilaciones y si pueden las provocan. Hay manos fuertes usanas, europeas, chinas y rusas y moras, cada uno con una estratgia. Y así hasta el infinito.
> 
> COmo decía el otro día, la única "verdad" que tenemos son los precios. Del spot y sobre todo del físico. Todo lo demás, mensajes interesados.



Lo entiendo como tu, ahora el mercado no el mismo de hace apenas un mes, y cada uno apuesta por sus propios intereses al día de hoy, que mañana ya veremos que intereses tengo y si los tengo que cambiar los cambio


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso



Los "Güenos" al parecer si distinguen, siempre que haya un único tipo de metal en el radio de detección. Si hay mas de un metal, no son capaces de discriminar. En una casa con cañerías de cobre, forjado de hierro, electrodomésticos con chapa de acero o aluminio, etc se vuelven locos...
De todos modos, al parecer, si lo entierras a mas de un metro de profundidad, ni lo huelen...ahí lo dejo.
Todo esto lo he leído aquí en el foro. He estado buscando el Hilo donde un compañero hablaba sobre el tema con mas criterio que yo, pero no lo he encontrado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @Piel de Luna
> 
> UPDATE 1-Three Swiss gold refineries suspend production due to virus threat




Si, ando en contacto con amigos de Heraeus.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Ayer USA, hoy ya , la patita chinorri...la Lagarta estará calentando en banda...

La china, pinta de stable coin empresarial tipo Facebook-Libra

*PBC closer to digital currency as global interest rates drop - Global Times*


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, ando en contacto con amigos de Heraeus.



Cuéntanos más. ¿Como les va? ¿Cagan fino?


----------



## Ignorante1 (24 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Puede ser. Yo en principio me resisto a pensar que hay un "ellos" trabajando coordinadamente. Más bien supongo que cada actor tiene una circunstancia diferente y actúa en consecuencia.
> 
> Como mucho, viendo los vaivenes de papel y físico, podemos hacer cábalas sobre si ahora hay muchos vendiendo papel para cubrir otras vías de agua, ahora otros comprando para que no se desplome, habrá quienes les interesa que el spot siga bajo y se desvincule, a quienes prefieran que se acople al físico y quienes les da igual porque ganan dinero con las oscilaciones y si pueden las provocan. Hay manos fuertes usanas, europeas, chinas y rusas y moras, cada uno con una estratgia. Y así hasta el infinito.
> 
> COmo decía el otro día, la única "verdad" que tenemos son los precios. Del spot y sobre todo del físico. Todo lo demás, mensajes interesados.




De acuerdo es imposible que todos se pongan de acuerdo. Ya dejé claro que no entiendo muy bien la operativa de los papeles-oro, ahora lo que no me cabe duda es que en estos momentos dramáticos y en otros parecidos es que si los Popes ven peligro en sus papelacos $ EEUU ahí las manos fuertes intervienen la mayoría para manipularlo. Eso creo


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2020)

Yo ya he encargado plata coloidal, mientras tanto he hechado una moneda en la jarra de agua.

Tendré que hechar otra en la jarra de brandy porque es lo que más bebo.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Veremos a ver de aqui unos anhos pero el ratio horo/cabeza e incluso btc/cabeza canta mucho....



No me fío del bitcoin, siempre vi el mayor peligro en la caída de los sistemas informáticos y ahora es muy factible. 

Ya hemos tenido problemas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Cuéntanos más. ¿Como les va? ¿Cagan fino?




Jojojojo... Les va bien les va bien, son Ceos importantes de la Cía, cagar no se como lo hacen, imagino que sentados como todos... Sinceramente preocupados no los veo, aunque ambos son de emociones muy controladas.


----------



## Aro (24 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Jojojojo... Les va bien les va bien, son Ceos importantes de la Cía, cagar no se como lo hacen, imagino que sentados como todos... Sinceramente preocupados no los veo, aunque ambos son de emociones muy controladas.



Una cosa así?


----------



## SOY (25 Mar 2020)

"The Gold Market Is Breaking Down": Gold Spreads Explode As LBMA Warns Of Liquidity Problems

Huge spreads occurring in gold prices
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lego. (25 Mar 2020)

> El jefe de estrategia de productos básicos de Saxo Bank, Ole Hansen, observó que se está produciendo un cierre en dos de los mayores centros de oro del mundo, Nueva York y Londres, por lo que muchos operadores están trabajando desde casa. "Esto ha causado un colapso en el mercado", dijo. "No hay descubrimiento de precios en el mercado en este momento", dijo el martes por la mañana. "Si necesitas pedir prestado oro en los mercados OTC [extrabursátiles] ahora mismo, vas a pagar el rescate de un rey".
> 
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator



"The Gold Market Is Breaking Down": Gold Spreads Explode As LBMA Warns Of Liquidity Problems


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Gold bid/offer spreads blow out to $100 in loco London market



_"*El mercado del oro de Londres sigue abierto para los negocios*. *"Sin embargo,  *
 ha habido cierto impacto en la liquidez derivada de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz. LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al Grupo CME para facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York y está trabajando estrechamente con COMEX y otras partes interesadas clave para garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro " _


----------



## hornblower (25 Mar 2020)

*El mercado del oro se rompe por su alta demanda y obliga a los brókeres a tomar medidas*

El mercado del oro se rompe por su alta demanda y obliga a los brókeres a tomar medidas


----------



## Martes i13 (25 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso



No eres paranoico siempre hay que tomar precauciones.

Claro que sí, piensa que el oro, la plata, etc como todos los materiales cumplen con la leyes de la física. Imagina que tienes o vas a comprar un Soberano y quieres comprobar si es realmente autentica:

Supongo que el grueso de foreros ya sabe del tema, pero para los más noveles ahí va la explicación.

1º. Entra en Internet y anota los datos característicos del Soberano (Especificaciones): Peso bruto = 7,9881 gr; Peso de oro puro = 7,32 gr; Ley 22 K; Diámetro =22,05 mm; Espesor =1,52 mm; y por su puesto fíjate de su aspecto físico.

2º. Ahora tienes que comprobar que tu moneda cumple con las especificaciones para lo cual necesitaras una balanza electrónica, un pie de rey electrónico (Los mecánicos son más difíciles de utilizar), y un comprobador del sonido; todos estos útiles los puedes adquirir por muy poco dinero, lógicamente si no dispones de estos útiles solo podrás comprobar el aspecto físico que no es suficiente para validar la moneda.

3º Comprobaciones:
- Con la balanza BIEN NIVELADA (Si no está bien nivelada te podrá dar un peso erróneo), compruebas el peso de la moneda tiene que coincidir +- con el peso especificado, piensa que siempre hay una PEQUEÑA tolerancia que es admisible.
- Con el pie de rey comprueba el diámetro y el espesor que deberán coincidir +- con lo especificado.
- Pero que pasa, que hay un material llamado Tungsteno que pesa prácticamente lo mismo que el oro (Ver en Internet el peso especifico del oro y del tungsteno), qué quiere decir esto, que falsifican lingotes y monedas con tungsteno que como es un metal grisáceo hacen un alma de tungsteno y lo recubren con oro, y como ambos metales pesan lo mismo... la falsificación no se descubre ni con el peso ni con las dimensiones, para el caso de monedas se descubre si su estética está mal hecha, cortándola, o golpeándola sin causarla daños, si la moneda es buena al golpearla emitirá un sonido limpio y que perdura en el tiempo, si dentro tiene tungsteno no emite ningún sonido, podéis ver un vídeo que tengo en Youtube poniendo en el buscador: El sonido del oro. En este vídeo podéis apreciar como suena un *Krugerrand* bueno y uno de tungsteno chapado con oro.
Deciros que cada moneda según su geometría y su ley tiene su sonido característico, las mejicanas de 50 pesos suenan más que "Un tiembre", las que son de 24 K (Oro puro) suenan peor, y si son muy pequeñas lo tienes complicado como por ejemplo las mejicanas de 2,5 pesos.

Otro ejemplo, si un soberano es falso porque en vez de tener 22 K le ha hecho con 18 K, en la balanza lo descubriremos porque si tiene las mismas dimensiones que el original pesara menos, porque habrán metido menos oro y mas de otros metales que pesan menos que el oro por lo que no dará el peso, si para que de el peso lo han hecho más grande con el pie de rey lo descubrirás, si lo han hecho aleando tungsteno con el oro la moneda supuestamente tendrá un color "raro".

La ley es la proporción de oro que tiene esa moneda, 22k significa que es una monda aleada en la que de 24 partes 22 son de oro, y el resto 2 partes son de otros metales; 900 melismas significa que de 1000 partes 900 son de oro y 100 de otros metales.

Lo cierto es que sin ser alarmistas siempre es bueno tomar precauciones.

Espero esta explicaciones os sean de utilidad


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Mar 2020)

Me comunican le toca el turno al menaje, cubiertos, bandejas, tazas, teteras, candelabros de plata, todo vale, sigue adelante la purga... Circulen!...


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2020)

Cambio posiciones abiertas en la locura de ayer:

Comex GC: -13k contratos​Comex SI: -5.5k contratos​
No recuerdo reducciones asi en un dia en el que el metal se aprecia como lo hizo ayer. No solo no habia supresion sino que los COMMs parece que estaban cubriendo posiciones cortas! Contribuyendo al rally


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Me comunican le toca el turno al menaje, cubiertos, bandejas, tazas, teteras, candelabros de plata, todo vale, sigue adelante la purga... Circulen!...



CORRAN AL SUPERMERCADO...lo del papel higiénico es el pasado. El próximo producto estrella del confinamiento será, EL PAPEL PLATA


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Gold bid/offer spreads blow out to $100 in loco London market
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El spot (XAU) 70USD mas caro que el futuro inmediato!
Nunca visto


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El spot (XAU) 70USD mas caro que el futuro inmediato!
> Nunca visto



Hace un rato dejé otro link más generoso en _milonguitas explicaciones _en el hilo guerrero de Spielzeug. De las k se agredecería inmensamente, alguna valoración, caso de merecerla.  

-------------------------

Gold faces historic squeeze with coronavirus threatening NY shortage


*El oro enfrenta un aprieto histórico con coronavirus que amenaza la escasez de NY*

MIÉ, MAR 25, 2020-2: 13 PM
[NUEVA YORK] El mercado del oro en Nueva York se enfrenta a una contracción histórica a medida que la pandemia mundial de coronavirus ahoga las rutas comerciales físicas al mismo tiempo que los inversores se acumulan en el metal como refugio seguro.
La cuestión es si habrá suficiente oro disponible en Nueva York para cumplir con los contratos de futuros negociados en el Comex en la ciudad, con el cierre de las refinerías de metales y los esfuerzos para contener el virus que detiene los aviones. Hasta el martes, el interés abierto en el contrato de oro de abril era de 195,604 contratos, equivalente a 19.6 millones de onzas. Las existencias totales entregables en los almacenes de Comex fueron de 8,7 millones de onzas.
"Esto no es algo que hayamos visto en una generación porque las refinerías nunca tuvieron que cerrar, ni en la guerra, ni en la gran crisis financiera, ni en los desastres naturales", Tai Wong, jefe de comercio de derivados de metales en BMO Capital Mercados, dijo por teléfono el martes. "Nunca sucedió. Y sucedió asombrosamente rápido".
Las preocupaciones sobre el suministro y la fiebre por las compras de oro han llevado a los futuros en Nueva York a dispararse a la prima más alta sobre el oro spot en Londres en décadas y subraya cuán desesperados están los inversores por encontrar un refugio seguro en medio del tumulto del mercado provocado por el virus.

La última vez que el diferencial entre Nueva York y Londres fue tan masivo fue en la década de 1980 cuando los hermanos Hunt intentaron arrinconar el mercado de la plata y enviaron futuros de oro a un máximo de US $ 850 la onza, un récord que no superó en 25 años. .


Los futuros del oro para entrega en junio subieron hasta un 7,7 por ciento en Nueva York el martes y en su apogeo tuvieron una prima de US $ 67,57 la onza sobre los precios spot en Londres. Según los precios de cierre que se remontan a mediados de la década de 1970, la mayor diferencia entre un contrato más activo y el oro al contado fue de US $ 67 en 1980, según datos recopilados por Bloomberg. Los futuros cambiaron poco a US $ 1,662.40 la onza a las 12.26pm del miércoles en Singapur.
Un grupo comercial de Londres que representa a los participantes del mercado del oro dijo el martes que está trabajando con Comex y otros para "facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York" y "garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro". La volatilidad en los futuros de Comex ha afectado la liquidez, dijo la London Bullion Market Association en un comunicado.
Comex no respondió de inmediato a las solicitudes de comentarios. En un comunicado, CME Group dijo que está planeando ofrecer un nuevo contrato de futuros con opciones de entrega ampliadas que incluyen lingotes de oro de 100 onzas, 400 onzas troy y 1 kilo. El nuevo producto comenzará con un primer vencimiento en abril de 2020, pendiente de aprobación regulatoria, y se espera que se anuncie una fecha específica de lanzamiento a finales de esta semana.
Otro indicio de la presión sobre los futuros del oro: el contrato de abril se negociaba más de 20 dólares la onza por encima de los futuros más activos de junio el martes. Eso se redujo a unos US $ 8 el miércoles.
El virus ha volcado la cadena de suministro global de metales preciosos. Las refinerías en Europa están siendo forzadas a cerrar. Por lo general, los bancos y comerciantes enviarían suministros desde otros lugares a Nueva York en respuesta a una prima Comex tan grande sobre el mercado spot de Londres. Pero debido al brote, algunos se han mostrado reacios a aprovechar el arbitraje por temor a que los vuelos y las entregas de camiones se cancelen y atrapen sus suministros, según un comerciante senior, que pidió no ser identificado porque la información no es público.
Exigir una entrega física real al vencimiento de un contrato de futuros de oro es inusual. Para empeorar las cosas: solo ciertos tipos de lingotes de oro se ajustan a las especificaciones de entrega en los contratos de Comex.
Peter Thomas, vicepresidente senior del corredor de bolsa Zaner Group, con sede en Chicago, dijo que se estaba produciendo una dinámica similar en otros mercados de metales preciosos como la plata.
"Esto no ha sucedido antes, y esto es muy singular: tenemos una situación en la que hay plata disponible pero nadie la entregará", dijo. "No cargarán los camiones. No cargarán los aviones debido al coronavirus. A pesar de que hay productos alrededor, no lo recogerán".
La industria de refinación de Suiza, un importante centro para procesar oro en barras y monedas, se ha cerrado en gran medida debido al virus. Al mismo tiempo, los vuelos se realizan en todo el mundo, lo que deja a algunos grandes distribuidores inseguros de si podrán transportar lingotes en todo el mundo de manera normal.
BLOOMBERG


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (25 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El spot (XAU) 70USD mas caro que el futuro inmediato!
> Nunca visto



El futuro inmediato es el de entrega en abril que expira mañana, ¿es así?

Eso implica que los agentes de ese mercado de futuros están apostando a caída del spot para mañana. Interpreto.


----------



## senormartin (25 Mar 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> MADRE MIA¡¡ Bitcoins y falta de fe en el metal dorado esto se acerca al fin::



jaaaaa muy cierto!!


----------



## senormartin (25 Mar 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Por que estas viendo el valor de mercado "manipulado" claro que es un refugio, tiene un valor intrinseco absoluto y en caso de caos mas.


----------



## Aro (25 Mar 2020)

> Why is there such a shortage of physical bullion?
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

A 36€ las Maples de plata se la pueden meter todas por el orto que en otro hilo he posteado que todavía hay tiendas en donde se pueden conseguir por 20€.


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Joder...ésto es estar " a la k salta" . Ké reflejos.

Vendes...o vendes. Y para YA.

Por cierto, las pinceladas son de Faemino y Cansado : Tranquilidá, k transferimos el biznezzz...pero el nuevo, sólo paga confeti. 

ABN Amro Abandons 106 Year Physical Gold Business, Clients Forced To Sell


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2020)

Si alguien me presta 100 onzas de oro, en 6 meses le devuelvo 94 

Un no mercado más a sumar a los existentes:
-Cotizaciones de empresas que no están produciendo nada...
-Inmuebles que no rentan porque el inquilino no puede pagar...
-Bonos de países que van regalar dinero a sus ciudadanos mientras aplazan el cobro de impuestos...

Mientras China dice que espera un rebrote del "virus" para junio (es su virus, se cura o no según le convenga y ha decidido que lo que han conseguido hasta ahora no es suficiente y van a subir la presión)

Dejo aquí la solución que están barajando (ya se comentó la posibilidad en la anterior crisis financiera pero parece que van en serio está vez):

-Las monedas de platino de un billón de dólares para crear dinero y no aumentar el déficit (el gobierno la Acuña con el valor facial que le salga de los cojones y la fed la compra porque sí):
Zwei Münzen sollen die US-Wirtschaft retten


_Menos mal que el kg de patatas me cuesta el mismo esfuerzo que el año pasado... Busquen refugio con huerta y agua que la próxima crisis será alimentaria_


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 266286
> 
> 
> _Menos mal que el kg de patatas me cuesta el mismo esfuerzo que el año pasado... Busquen refugio con huerta y agua que la próxima crisis será alimentaria_



Gran verdad, si salgo de esta mi inversión a partir de ahora va a ser principalmente en vivo, (paralelamente seguiré acumulando metal)
A día de hoy vale mas una oveja q unas onzas de plata, si se colapsa todo, incluso mensajería como esta pasando.. de poco vale tener un gran tesoro desgraciadamente. Por lo menos en lo rural.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 266286
> 
> 
> Si alguien me presta 100 onzas de oro, en 6 meses le devuelvo 94
> ...





Berciano230 dijo:


> _Menos mal que el kg de patatas me cuesta el mismo esfuerzo que el año pasado... Busquen refugio con huerta y agua que la próxima crisis será alimentaria_





> Gran verdad, si salgo de esta mi inversión a partir de ahora va a ser principalmente en vivo, (paralelamente seguiré acumulando metal)
> A día de hoy vale mas una oveja q unas onzas de plata, si se colapsa todo, incluso mensajería como esta pasando.. de poco vale tener un gran tesoro desgraciadamente. Por lo menos en lo rural.



Yo voy largo de latunes, la moneda de trueque por excelencia del foro para cuando llegue el Madmax. Con las patatas estás a merced de las inclemencias del clima y los bichos. La pena es que en este país no nos dejan tener armas como los USAnos así que da lo mismo lo que tengas que como vengan las hordas de hambrientos ya estás vendido


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Gran verdad, si salgo de esta mi inversión a partir de ahora va a ser principalmente en vivo, (paralelamente seguiré acumulando metal)
> A día de hoy vale mas una oveja q unas onzas de plata, si se colapsa todo, incluso mensajería como esta pasando.. de poco vale tener un gran tesoro desgraciadamente. Por lo menos en lo rural.



Yo voy largo de latunes, la moneda de trueque por excelencia del foro para cuando llegue el Madmax. Con las patatas estás estás a merced de las inclemencias del clima y los bichos. La pena es que en este país no nos dejan tener armas como los USAnos así que da lo mismo lo que tengas que como vengan las hordas de hambrientos ya estás vendido [/QUOTE]

Hablamos de una cosa razonable, pero si que es verdad que intentar tener una vida mas menos autosostenible va ayudar mucho en caso de mad max. Siempre hay riesgo claro esta..
Suerte a todos


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> El futuro inmediato es el de entrega en abril que expira mañana, ¿es así?
> 
> Eso implica que los agentes de ese mercado de futuros están apostando a caída del spot para mañana. Interpreto.



Mañana vencen las opciones, luego empieza el proceso del futuro.
Ahora el spread ha bajado, pero ayer la horquilla era brutal 

Yo lo interpreto: XAUUSD en teoria puedes convertir en fisico OTC Londres pero solo con cuenta LBMA en algun bullion bank y una cantidad minima grande (no para mindundis como nosotros). Futuro Comex GC es un contrato 100oz, bastante asequible. Los peces gordos convirtiendo metal en Londres a tope y por eso sube?

Otro dato: el futuro de Abril esta en backwardation fuerte respecto a los siguientes vencimientos. Los cabrones COMEX incentivando que rollees tus GCs y dandote unos beneficios en papel importantes. Todo para que las actuales posiciones abiertas, acudan los que menos a la entrega fisica...


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 266286
> 
> 
> Si alguien me presta 100 onzas de oro, en 6 meses le devuelvo 94
> ...



Nadie quiere tomar prestado oro y venderlo corto. Esa es una estrategia de hace años, en un mercado bajista donde el oro que tomaste prestado y vendiste corto, podias recomprarlo mas barato en el futuro, llevandote el beneficio. Una especie de gold carry trade.

Añadir a eso que pocas mineras hedgean la produccion. Ultimamente menos porque estan cerrando 

De ahi el desplome


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Joder...ésto es estar " a la k salta" . Ké reflejos.
> 
> Vendes...o vendes. Y para YA.
> 
> ...



Estos cabrones se olian la avalancha de demandas de sus clientes, al decirles dentro de nada, que fisico, lo sentimos, pero no hay ...
Cierran el chiringuito antes: gracias por todo y adios.


----------



## Lego. (25 Mar 2020)

Más movimiento a cuenta de la ruptura de stocks

CME Urged To Change Physical Gold Delivery Rules Amid Market "Breakdown"


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Nadie quiere tomar prestado oro y venderlo corto. Esa es una estrategia de hace años, en un mercado bajista donde el oro que tomaste prestado y vendiste corto, podias recomprarlo mas barato en el futuro, llevandote el beneficio. Una especie de gold carry trade.
> 
> Añadir a eso que pocas mineras hedgean la produccion. Ultimamente menos porque estan cerrando
> 
> De ahi el desplome



Más bien nadie va a prestar oro a esos intereses salvo los Bullion banks y sus chanchullos de prestarse entre ellos (posiblemente se "presten" el mismo oro varias veces, en un esquema trilero de dónde está la bolita)

La Gold lease rate la "calculan" mediante el LIBOR - GOFO. Lo que ha ocurrido es que el LIBOR se ha desplomado:
Libor Plunges Most Since 2008 as Rate Catches Up to Fed-Cut Bets


----------



## BigTwentyOne (26 Mar 2020)

Noticia: Los inversores se lanzan a por lingotes de oro y agotan las existencias en el mercado


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

¿Que pensáis de las criptomonedas respaldadas en oro físico?


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Que pensáis de las criptomonedas respaldadas en oro físico?



Que puede ser un siguiente paso "medio forzado" para seguir controlando y engañando, ya que el actual está agonizando.
No veo que vayan a implementar un sistema justo y honrado.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

El cryptoyuan sigue deslizando cosillas.

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Que puede ser un siguiente paso "medio forzado" para seguir controlando y engañando, ya que el actual está agonizando.
> No veo que vayan a implementar un sistema justo y honrado.



Si tienes info k respalde ese juicio, agradecido.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Si tienes info k respalde ese juicio, agradecido.



No tengo información privilegiada a tal extremo, o desconozco si la hay que no sea privilegiada.
Me baso en mi información general de todo y sobre todo en la historia.
Repasando la historia podemos ver lo que puede venir en cuanto a intenciones e intereses.

Y analizando el presente podemos ver unas cuantos factores del guiso.
Algo se tiene que hacer, ya que se han acabado las balas y la gente ya sabe el truco.
Todos acopian oro y desconfían del fiat.
Todo está super inflado con humo y trampas para obtener beneficios para hoy y miseria para mañana.
No hay muchas alternativas.
El oro siempre ha estado ahí.
Ahora hay tecnología que puede dar otras opciones, en eso están con las cryptos.
Y de la misma forma que se cargaron el patrón oro para poder controlar, ahora se decantarán por otro sistema que les permita controlar.
Y la tenencia pura y dura de metal no permite el control que desean. Con "algo" virtual que vender como la "panacea", sí que pueden implementarlo. De ahí mi desconfianza en el mundo crypto.
En 4 días nos han recluido en casa y a callar. Anticipo del futuro. ¿Qué no van a hacer con la tecnología crypto y demás? Lo que quieran. No cuela para mí.... y para muchos estoy seguro. Y a medida que avance, si se impone, se irá viendo. Aunque quizás no quede otra y pasarán otras décadas hasta que otra nueva generación se encuentre con el marrón y los demás nos lo comimos, como ya pasó. La historia de nuevo, nuestra amiga.

Se está llegando a un punto de choque con la dura realidad. Tras la globalización guay, ahora se ven los problemas cantados y toca repliegue.
Lo vemos con el virus (para mí creado en laboratorio por esta guerra y crisis económica de poder y control), con el 5G, con las falsas banderas, la manipulación de los medios, la "inyección" de millones de "refugiados/extranjeros/desgraciados/gente buena, pero también muchos sin escrúpulos/etc. para que ayuden a la dinamitación del sistema y al nuevo control que se quiere imponer.
Pero también tenemos la super población mundial, la contaminación exponencial, el decrecimiento de recursos, la deuda exponencial,....

No es ser pesimista, yo no lo soy para nada. Es lo que hay y aquí hay que luchar por vivir, como siempre ha sido.
Hay un montón de cosas que no cuadran detrás de cada nueva noticia y situación. No cuadran a segunda vista, a tercera vista y análisis, empiezan a cuadrar casi matemáticamente.
Hombre informado vale por dos.
Pero al loro, que nos controlan. Y pronto nos prohibirán informarnos... por el bien común, claro.
O sea, que hay que hacer los deberes, en todos los sentidos, vaya.


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Que puede ser un siguiente paso "medio forzado" para seguir controlando y engañando, ya que el actual está agonizando.
> No veo que vayan a implementar un sistema justo y honrado.



Justo pienso lo contrario. Hay empresas serias una suiza que lleva tiempo con el oro, una minera australiana y otra que está auditada por Berau Veritas que parece también seria. Está claro que no es como tener el oro en tú posesión, pero ante la poca oferta de físico para particulares puede ser una solución.
Y precisamente la blockchain es para tener controlados todos los movimientos de los lingotes. Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia o sabía algo.


----------



## Ignorante1 (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No tengo información privilegiada a tal extremo, o desconozco si la hay que no sea privilegiada.
> Me baso en mi información general de todo y sobre todo en la historia.
> Repasando la historia podemos ver lo que puede venir en cuanto a intenciones e intereses.
> 
> ...




Estando de acuerdo casi totalmente contigo pregunto qué viene después?.

Paso a suponer lo que viene, el intento de los malos (globalistas) de gobernar el mundo (no creo que lo consigan) pero están como locos por conseguirlo y en esta batalla está el oro en medio ,que es lo que interesa en este foro, pues bien este tesoro que es lo único que sirvió sirve y servirá como riqueza lo desearán todos, los buenos también, para seguir con sus chiringuitos porque lo que tienen no sirve ¿que pasará?. Pues que al que lo tiene se lo quitarán a la fuerza como ya ocurrió varias veces en la historia. Ante este panorama que se presentará que hacer los que tienen el preciado tesoro? hay que tirar del ingenio para que esos H.P. se lleven gato por liebre. Una idea que se me ocurre así de repente es preparar copias exactas de los lingotes o lo que sea pero con el famoso tungsteno recubierto de una capa de oro y que se lo lleven.

Jejeje se lo merecen por cabr......


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Justo pienso lo contrario. Hay empresas serias una suiza que lleva tiempo con el oro, una minera australiana y otra que está auditada por Berau Veritas que parece también seria. Está claro que no es como tener el oro en tú posesión, pero ante la poca oferta de físico para particulares puede ser una solución.
> Y precisamente la blockchain es para tener controlados todos los movimientos de los lingotes. Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia o sabía algo.



No es lo mismo en posesión...si no quieres.

Con la bipolarización conceptual - demasiado Manolista y forofa , imo - entre crypto y metales ( al final, dinero ) el personal asocia la gestión crypto/blockchain a una "virtualidá" k ni por el forro tiene porké ser tal...y k esté 100% orientada a la pura entrega física.

Blockchain , y tú llevas tiempo en crypto, es gestión mediante una base de datos descentralizada, tal cual k el cuaderno privado de un joyero, vamos...pero elevado a la enésima potencia , el maquinón contable DESCENTRALIZADO ( o sea, de gestión PRIVADA delegada en agentes de consenso ...e incluso pública y abierta , para tocada de wevos de la Castuza ) más demoledor jamás visto. El resto, interpretaciones y peor, pajotes mentales malinformados. Pero cualquier iniciativa PRIVADA en esos términos y mediante esa tecnología de gestión, está totalmente al alcance de la mano de cualquier grupo, barrio, región o país k quiera establecer un marco operativo ad hoc, tenga el respeto elemental y debido por sus miembros y opte por una contabilidá con arreglo a ello...así de simple.

Me da k al final, con tanto outsider en potencia, tanto fino analista y tanta gaita, estafas cotidianas y perpetuas incluídas, somos todos bastante más de lo k creemos , unos panolis a la espera "de lo k decidan los k mandan" k alguien con ganas realmente de poner sus kojonex sobre la mesa por su cuenta y riesgo...y k se mueran los feos.

Akí esperando apresáos en casa con cara de Flanders , como no nos hizo ni Franco...a k 4 ijoeputas resuelvan de ké puta manera nos siguen timando otro puto siglo...no me jodas.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Justo pienso lo contrario. Hay empresas serias una suiza que lleva tiempo con el oro, una minera australiana y otra que está auditada por Berau Veritas que parece también seria. Está claro que no es como tener el oro en tú posesión, pero ante la poca oferta de físico para particulares puede ser una solución.
> Y precisamente la blockchain es para tener controlados todos los movimientos de los lingotes. Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia o sabía algo.



El tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio. 
Si es obligado, no habrá más remedio que utilizarlo. 
Pero no seré yo quien se fíe mucho del tema.

En cuanto a la seguridad y anonimato que se proclama, permite que tenga mis serias dudas. Un buen día te podrías despertar sin nada. Oh! WTF?
Qué pasó aquí?!.... La causa..... pueden poner muchas..... ¿Y qué haces entonces? ¿De qué sirvió la seguridad y anonimato?

Eso siempre ha sido así y siempre será así. Dice el refrán que más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando....

Y ciertamente, después de lo acontecido en los últimos 50 años, no tenemos excusa si nos la vuelven a meter con promesas de valor futuro, sea mediante tenencia de papeles, bits, sentimientos o lo que les dé por inventar. 

La tecnología puede ser buena, la idea genial, pero al final lo que importará para lo que nos ocupa es el uso que se haga de ello. Quién tendrá el poder para "coger" el mando en un momento dado y cuáles serán sus intereses.

Veo muy difícil que los diferentes jugadores se pongan de acuerdo en que uno de ellos utilice para su beneficio la "banca del monopoly".
Y si se ponen de acuerdo en que todos la controlen para que sea más "justo", tendrá que ser con algo tangible y valioso, no con cosas fáciles de crear y con casi nulo valor ...

¿Y qué queda entonces como "nexo común" para crear reglas comunes y "justas" para todos los grandes jugadores? ....

Sólo me viene uno a la cabeza.

Al final la historia se repite o "casi". En el sentido que nos ocupa, seguramente volveremos a dónde ya estuvimos, tras haber recorrido otros caminos. 
Caminos que sirvieron para que unos estafadores se hicieran ricos a costa del resto. Y como resultado, nos hemos pateado el futuro a gran velocidad. 
¿Qué nos espera? 
Frenar.
Toca decrecer.
Y me temo que no será ni fácil ni por las buenas


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo casi totalmente contigo pregunto qué viene después?.
> 
> Paso a suponer lo que viene, el intento de los malos (globalistas) de gobernar el mundo (no creo que lo consigan) pero están como locos por conseguirlo y en esta batalla está el oro en medio ,que es lo que interesa en este foro, pues bien este tesoro que es lo único que sirvió sirve y servirá como riqueza lo desearán todos, los buenos también, para seguir con sus chiringuitos porque lo que tienen no sirve ¿que pasará?. Pues que al que lo tiene se lo quitarán a la fuerza como ya ocurrió varias veces en la historia. Ante este panorama que se presentará que hacer los que tienen el preciado tesoro? hay que tirar del ingenio para que esos H.P. se lleven gato por liebre. Una idea que se me ocurre así de repente es preparar copias exactas de los lingotes o lo que sea pero con el famoso tungsteno recubierto de una capa de oro y que se lo lleven.
> 
> Jejeje se lo merecen por cabr......



En el post anterior he escrito lo que creo que viene después.

Lo del tungsteno estaría bien, pero es inviable. 
Aunque cada uno ya se buscará sus estrategias. 
Tampoco será fácil que roben a todos... eso no es sencillo ni resuelve el problema gordo.... 
Veremos..


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Mar 2020)

Update del COMEX

El proceso de entregas del mes de abril empieza la semana que viene. Tengo mucha curiosidad por ver los números del first notice day, en la pagina del CME (martes 30, 10.30 pm EDT)

Los large traders que no acuden a la entrega de Abril, tienen que estar fuera del contrato (rolloear o vender) antes del cierre COMEX el Viernes. Los demás, el lunes.

Como decíamos, están incentivando NO acudir a la entrega con jugosos beneficios derivados del contango entre vencimientos. Vamos a ver cuántos pican y cuantos pasan y se plantan diciendo: _show me the money metal!_


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio.
> Si es obligado, no habrá más remedio que utilizarlo.
> Pero no seré yo quien se fíe mucho del tema.
> 
> ...



Yo no me rompo tanto la cabeza como tú. Yo digo que si a la vista que no se puede comprar oro físico es una buena alternativa. Está más que claro que tiene sus riesgos, sino ya no preguntaría.
Pero esta es una mina de oro australiana que tiene su token
PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token
Y estos suizos que parece que saben del tema y que llevan muchos años trapicheando con él también.
MKS.CH
Parecen de confianza, pero está claro que el oro lo tienen ellos.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Yo no me rompo tanto la cabeza como tú. Yo digo que si a la vista que no se puede comprar oro físico es una buena alternativa. Está más que claro que tiene sus riesgos, sino ya no preguntaría.
> Pero esta es una mina de oro australiana que tiene su token
> PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token
> Y estos suizos que parece que saben del tema y que llevan muchos años trapicheando con él también.
> ...



De ahí el valor del asociacionismo k exponía Piel de Luna. DESDE LA BASE. De abajo a arriba no de arriba a abajo. USO REAL, PALPABLE. Y el k quiera, monstruo imperialista petáo de Nukes ó asociación rural de vecinos...k ofrezca su DINERO DE CALIDÁ para encomendarle NUESTRA riqueza ...y a otra cosa.

Al k no le salga de los wevos entender la tecnología de bases de datos descentralizada, allá él...pero perder ? Ni medio segundo, hoyga. Como si quiere comer con los dedos...allákadakualo. Pero la tecnología está ahí.

Queda resolver la entrega física...en la k nahide aún - y hay cientos de servicios de custodia de metal vía blockchain - es claro ...pero en un marco REGULADO ( y Suiza lo es, la inmensa mayoría de servicios de este tipo , k en origen no son Suizas, se registran allí )...PAN COMIDO.

Ahora ya , otra cosa es k la Suiza compradora de acciones de Apple y otras mierdas de ese pelo malabarístico sea el mismo país con vocación de reserva global de riqueza , TACITA PERO FERREAMENTE CONSENSUADA , de antaño k le valió incluso estar "de jota" en el epicentro de guerras mundiales. Pero si quieren ???...seguro k no estaríamos aquí dándole tanta cancha al asunto : Sencillamente, la DISTANCIA y sus limitaciones de operatividad consecuentes, k era el problema principal de reservar valor en Suiza, estarían tecnologicamente resueltas. Como fucking suena.


----------



## Lego. (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Justo pienso lo contrario. Hay empresas serias una suiza que lleva tiempo con el oro, una minera australiana y otra que está auditada por Berau Veritas que parece también seria. Está claro que no es como tener el oro en tú posesión, pero ante la poca oferta de físico para particulares puede ser una solución.
> Y precisamente la blockchain es para tener controlados todos los movimientos de los lingotes. Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia o sabía algo.



El blockchain puede controlar con transparencia la circulación de cada token. Otra cosa es controlar los movimientos de los lingotes. Ese es el problema del cripto-oro.
Que sólo elimina la mitad de la incertidumbre, la mitad que reside en el manejo del sistema, de las participaciones. Falta la otra mitad, que el físico de respaldo sea auditable por cualquiera en cualquier sitio. Esto está sinb resolver y sin ello, para mi, la garantía es inexistente.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> El blockchain puede controlar con transparencia la circulación de cada token. Otra cosa es controlar los movimientos de los lingotes. Ese es el problema del cripto-oro.
> Que sólo elimina la mitad de la incertidumbre, la mitad que reside en el manejo del sistema, de las participaciones. Falta la otra mitad, que el físico de respaldo sea auditable por cualquiera en cualquier sitio. Esto está sinb resolver y sin ello, para mi, la garantía es inexistente.



No es difícil.

Se emulan , en esa segunda red de entrega física con sus agentes de consenso autorizados , las garantías de staking de los Mnodes k mantienen una red ( y cobran por ello ) ...y listo. Al k lime un puto miligramo de pureza a una chapa k deba entregar o la entregue a destiempo, le vuelas sus 100 onzas en depósito "en beneficio de la comunidá agredida " y ya verás lo fino k hila en adelante...él, o sus ex-herederos.

3000 cryptos en más de un decenio de sector ya han desarrolláo mucha más creatividá y optimización en sus ecosistemas de la k se cree el personal contrarian per sé por aquí...k se habla de cryptos como de juegos de manos de un calorro, hombre. Hay infinidá de operativas enfrentadas y resueltas con brillantez, no jodamos.


----------



## Lego. (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No es difícil.



¿Cómo? Pero ojo que voy a ser muy desconfiado. No me vale con unas firmas, unas fotos o un testigo auditor que no conozco de nada y tiene motivación de 24 quilates para engañarme.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Cómo? Pero ojo que voy a ser muy desconfiado. No me vale con unas firmas, unas fotos o un testigo auditor que no conozco de nada y tiene motivación de 24 quilates para engañarme.



Tengo la insana costumbre de ampliar mis posts como quien lava y hasta de niquelarlos sobre la marcha ( la paz de ser un bocachancli transparente y sin dobleces, mirusté ). Supongo k resuelve tu pregunta.  ( y ojo, es una mera opción Paco y a botepronto en conversa espontánea ...con lo k usté me dirá las posibilidades k puede haber... ).


----------



## Lego. (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tengo la insana costumbre de ampliar mis posts como quien lava y hasta de niquelarlos sobre la marcha.  Supongo k esta vez responde a tu pregunta.



POdría ser. Habría que hilar muy fino en el diseño. La mínima fisura o vulnerabilidad, por retorcida que sea, será utilizada. 

Para estas cosas lo que suele funcionar es que el tesoro esté vigilado por varios enemigos irreconciliables y bien armados. Que el beneficio de uno suponga la pérdida del otro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Yo no me rompo tanto la cabeza como tú. Yo digo que si a la vista que no se puede comprar oro físico es una buena alternativa. Está más que claro que tiene sus riesgos, sino ya no preguntaría.
> Pero esta es una mina de oro australiana que tiene su token
> PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token
> Y estos suizos que parece que saben del tema y que llevan muchos años trapicheando con él también.
> ...



Oro se va a poder comprar, solo tienen que producirse unas cuantas alineaciones de circunstancias, en primer lugar que terminen las restricciones y limitaciones de movilidad, el oro no está donde está el comprador tiene que ir a hasta el, y sobre todo y ante todo, tiene que imprementarse un nuevo sistema de precios que descubra el equilibrio entre demanda y oferta del físico, ojo del físico, en descubrirse el nuevo "justiprecio" el oro fluirá como siempre lo ha hecho, además de y aún más fundamental, la moneda, token o lo que sea que se intercambie por el oro tiene que estar libre de sospechas e incertidumbres para que fluya el oro. 
Parece fácil, pero hay que solucionarlo, si no yo como distribuidor o proveedor de oro lo primero que haría ante serias sospechas de que vendo "dinero bueno" a cambio de "dinero malo" es hacer lo que está pasando, osea cortar la cadena de distribución y acaparar el metal a falda de ver el final del partido.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

Ese es el kit, asegurar que no habrá ROBO.
Lo siento, pero visto lo visto, hacen falta muchos años de honradez para restablecer la confianza mermada después de siglos de latrocinio y estafas.
Hechos son amores y no buenas razones.
Habrá quien confíe y quien no. Allá cada cualo. Cada uno es libre de jugarse sus dineros. Pero que la cosa no es sencilla ni mucho menos.
Lo iremos viendo. Parece que se acelera el tema...


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

Si lo hacen bien, el oro fluirá. Si siguen haciéndolo con el culo, el oro se esconderá. Y siempre mantendrá su valor.
Mientras la cosa va tira y afloja, el oro es una mierdecilla, una reliquia, no se come,... pero cuando las cosas pinten negro.... ojo que puede haber sorpresa.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> POdría ser. Habría que hilar muy fino en el diseño. La mínima fisura o vulnerabilidad, por retorcida que sea, será utilizada.
> 
> Para estas cosas lo que suele funcionar es que el tesoro esté vigilado por varios enemigos irreconciliables y bien armados. Que el beneficio de uno suponga la pérdida del otro.



Hay mucha operativa REAL OFF CHAIN asociada a una crypto central, en mogollón de proyectos y en función de sus respectivas naturalezas ( la custodia y transmisión de metales, sólo es otra...en el ranking crypto se tratan ya a día de hoy CIENTOS O MILES ) . El ejemplo era peloteo rápido desde el fondo de la pista, a voleo en esta conversa fluída, k no soy Einstein ni quiero...sólo para demostrar k blockchain puede ser UN APOYO k optimice la operativa real susceptible de ser mejorada, la k sea...es todo.

Una cosa es negar valor intrínseco a las cryptodivisas, k ésa es otra conversa - y entiendo la urticaria konzetual de quienes han mamáo la "riqueza en la palma" del metalero medio - , y otra, ser un cegato ante las bases de datos descentralizadas, k son la puta bomba en gestión de info y más contra esta mafia global de genocidas mangantes monopolísticos marcando paquete desde la puta demagogia infumable de sus urnas pasteleras, k no se la traga ya ni la Charo más crédula a día de hoy.


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Oro se va a poder comprar, solo tienen que producirse unas cuantas alineaciones de circunstancias, en primer lugar que terminen las restricciones y limitaciones de movilidad, el oro no está donde está el comprador tiene que ir a hasta el, y sobre todo y ante todo, tiene que imprementarse un nuevo sistema de precios que descubra el equilibrio entre demanda y oferta del físico, ojo del físico, en descubrirse el nuevo "justiprecio" el oro fluirá como siempre lo ha hecho, además de y aún más fundamental, la moneda, token o lo que sea que se intercambie por el oro tiene que estar libre de sospechas e incertidumbres para que fluya el oro.
> Parece fácil, pero hay que solucionarlo, si no yo como distribuidor o proveedor de oro lo primero que haría ante serias sospechas de que vendo "dinero bueno" a cambio de "dinero malo" es hacer lo que está pasando, osea cortar la cadena de distribución y acaparar el metal a falda de ver el final del partido.



No te jode, acabas de descubrir la luna, el asunto es comprar ahora, antes de que llegue ese justiprecio. Ocasiones de cambio de sistema hay pocas.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ese es el kit, asegurar que no habrá ROBO.
> Lo siento, pero visto lo visto, hacen falta muchos años de honradez para restablecer la confianza mermada después de siglos de latrocinio y estafas.
> Hechos son amores y no buenas razones.
> Habrá quien confíe y quien no. Allá cada cualo. Cada uno es libre de jugarse sus dineros. Pero que la cosa no es sencilla ni mucho menos.
> Lo iremos viendo. Parece que se acelera el tema...



Joder macho, eres cabezón de kojonex, eeeeeh ? 

Tú quieres recuperar confianza...pues Blockchain , k va más allá y es ab-so-lu-ta-men-te agnóstica - o más bien perfectamente consciente - ante el manipulador factor humano, al k entiende como un AGENTE CORRUPTOR , RENIEGA de la confianza, precisamente ése es su paradigma...junto con su descentralización, k arrebata el poder a los canales mafiosos sufridos hasta hoy.

Esas son dos directrices SAGRADAS en su hoja de ruta y en su propio ADN. Si supieras más...sería precisamente a alguien con tus reparos a quien más convencieran.

Otra cosa son las "soluciones" crypto k la Castuza nos quiera endiñar...k sin duda se darán en bases de datos centralizadas debido a las claves demagógicas k tengan a bien sacarse del sobaco. Pero éso NO ES BLOCKCHAIN.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> No te jode, acabas de descubrir la luna, el asunto es comprar ahora, antes de que llegue ese justiprecio. Ocasiones de cambio de sistema hay pocas.



Si claro hombre!... No te preocupes, que ahora abrimos todos los canales de venta para que tu y los que no hayan comprado antes lo hagan,.... Ale, Circulen!...


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> El blockchain puede controlar con transparencia la circulación de cada token. Otra cosa es controlar los movimientos de los lingotes. Ese es el problema del cripto-oro.
> Que sólo elimina la mitad de la incertidumbre, la mitad que reside en el manejo del sistema, de las participaciones. Falta la otra mitad, que el físico de respaldo sea auditable por cualquiera en cualquier sitio. Esto está sinb resolver y sin ello, para mi, la garantía es inexistente.



No está sin resolver, para eso estan las auditorias, en el caso de DGX es berau veritas que parece solvente y tiene mucha historia y reputación y en el caso de los suizos pues tambien parece que sea una empresa que lleva mucho con el oro y tiene también mucha reputación y los australianos son una mina de oro, se supone que tendran respaldo en oro físico. Otra cosa es que eso lo veas insuficiente, que es lo que me pasa en cierto modo a mí.
La garantia inexistente no es ni de coña, puede ser insuficiente para tí, pero desde luego existe.


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si claro hombre!... No te preocupes, que ahora abrimos todos los canales de venta para que tu y los que no hayan comprado antes lo hagan,.... Ale, Circulen!...



Tu debes ser tonto o demasiado listo. Yo estoy planteando que si quieres comprar oro ahora, no hace un año o 10, al haber poco en físico la alternativa podrían ser esas criptos, pero ya veo que preguntar acerca de ellas aquí ha sido perder el tiempo. Seguiré investigando.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Tu debes ser tonto o demasiado listo. Yo estoy planteando que si quieres comprar oro ahora, no hace un año o 10, al haber poco en físico la alternativa podrían ser esas criptos, pero ya veo que preguntar acerca de ellas aquí ha sido perder el tiempo. Seguiré investigando.



El hombre es el único animal en la naturaleza que puede tropezar en la misma piedra decena de veces, creer que esas criptos es comparable a la tenencia física del oro es de ingenuos, lo dejo en ingenuo, nada de tontos.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Tu debes ser tonto o demasiado listo. Yo estoy planteando que si quieres comprar oro ahora, no hace un año o 10, al haber poco en físico la alternativa podrían ser esas criptos, pero ya veo que preguntar acerca de ellas aquí ha sido perder el tiempo. Seguiré investigando.



Es un contrasentido. Sólo si hubiese Oro , por poco k fuese, ésas cryptos serían idóneas. Si no, operarían sin respaldo ( o a pérdidas posibles, cosa k no se dará, obviamente ).



Piel de Luna dijo:


> El hombre es el único animal en la naturaleza que puede tropezar en la misma piedra decena de veces, creer que esas criptos es comparable a la tenencia física del oro es de ingenuos, lo dejo en ingenuo, nada de tontos.



Tampoco lo son los servicios del tipo BullionVault...pero blockchain mediante, pueden ser largamente mejorados . Muy largamente...p ej con depósitos de garantía k eviten emails del tipo "lo sentimos, hamijo, tu pedido no podrá ser atendido por la pasta k enviaste A NUESTRA PÚBLICA OFERTA debido a la escasez , a k la awela fuma y blablabla..." ( pero pasta adelantada k trincamos, por supuestón ).

Blockchain no piensa, PROCESA. Si no puedes cumplir tus obligaciones...deberás ocuparte , cagando oxtiax, en no exponerlas/u ocultarlas...so pena de un pero k muy buen sablazo. Para lo weno y lo malo...es mucho más segura e inmutable de lo k el personal dice por aquí. Lo primero, entender k las milonguitas...a la papelera.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El hombre es el único animal en la naturaleza que puede tropezar en la misma piedra decena de veces, creer que esas criptos es comparable a la tenencia física del oro es de ingenuos, lo dejo en ingenuo, nada de tontos.



Ingenuo es pagar impuestos por tu dinero, nada de tontos.
A mí las cryptos me han servido para ahorrarme, en 3 años, 5 cifras en impuestos.
Pero vamos, que en Albacete probablemente no te sirven para mucho, porque todos sabemos que Albacete hay ingenuos, nada de tontos.

Me hace gracia que un tenedor de oro, critique de manera burda, la tenencia de cualquier cosa diferente a los papelitos de los estados.
Y sobre todo me hace gracia que se critique, sin tener ni idea de sus más que evidentes beneficios.
Pero en fin, Hispañistán es así.

Yo soy de oro y de cryptos. Larga vida a ambos


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El hombre es el único animal en la naturaleza que puede tropezar en la misma piedra decena de veces, creer que esas criptos es comparable a la tenencia física del oro es de ingenuos, lo dejo en ingenuo, nada de tontos.



Ya me quedo resuelto, eres tonto. Para llegar a tan brillante idea no hacían falta tantas alforjas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Es un contrasentido. Sólo si hubiese Oro , por poco k fuese, ésas cryptos serían idóneas. Si no, operarían sin respaldo ( o a pérdidas posibles, cosa k no se dará, obviamente ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo los suficientes conocimientos sobre blockchain para aseverar que pueda solventar el problema fundamental de confianza que se necesita para respaldar al 100% al token.
Entonces ante mis dudas de que lo pueda conseguir mi decisión siempre fue cortar por lo sano y tener el oro bajo mis custodias, y para eso solo conozco el proceder de comprar diversificarlo y asegurar las custodias. 
Seguramente el forero tixel acertó en su primer calificativo, pero yo me siento seguro en la decisión tomada, eso para mí ya vale como para poder mirarme cuando me levanto al espejo sin reprocharme nada por lo que no haya intentado luchar por la libertad y elección de cual debe ser mi dinero, que no es otra cosa que la representación física del sudor de mi frente.
Muy posible que este equivocado y ni siquiera el oro pueda ejercer esa representación de libre dinero, pero ya ni puedo ni se hacer más.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ingenuo es pagar impuestos por tu dinero, nada de tontos.
> A mí las cryptos me han servido para ahorrarme, en 3 años, 5 cifras en impuestos.
> Pero vamos, que en Albacete probablemente no te sirven para mucho, porque todos sabemos que Albacete hay ingenuos, nada de tontos.
> 
> ...



Me parece genial, y me alegro por tu elección, lo de Albacete ya no llego, tendrás que explicármelo mejor.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Mar 2020)

Una cripto redimible en oro no lo termino de ver, se harían las mismas trampas de siempre al final, es mi opinión. Quién quiera tokens en su ordenador o donde sea al precio del oro allá él.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ingenuo es pagar impuestos por tu dinero, nada de tontos.
> A mí las cryptos me han servido para ahorrarme, en 3 años, 5 cifras en impuestos.
> Pero vamos, que en Albacete probablemente no te sirven para mucho, porque todos sabemos que Albacete hay ingenuos, nada de tontos.
> 
> ...



No espantes al patrimonio público, k entras al puto hilo a sentar tu cátedra de chikilicuatre sin leerte media puta página antes, enteráo de los kojonex, k eres más tonto k un zapato.

Este forero tiene más diáspora k tú en los pelos de medio wevo, tontolaba, k no sabes ni ánde meas ... y ké decir de discreción , saber estar y criterio Horero , k comparte cada día y por la patilla aquí . Además de no haber mencionado en el post k quoteas ni papa del libro fiscal k tú vienes a vender con el GPS y las orejeras puestas. El texto k quoteas defiende la posesión física integral, es todo, idiota.

Pero nada, tú con tu cliché memo de triunfadóh y de k tó diox se quedó en La Mancha con la boina enrroscada mientras tú hacías las Américas, SUBNORMAL...eres el típico hezpañó perdonavidas k uno se encuentra en el quinto coño... para llenarse de verwenza ajena. Ya te dije k no hay pocos en el foro k rulamos por medio mundo décadas antes k tú, puto down, aparca tus patetismos de cateto cosmopolita, k das puta grima y no estás de vacatas en tu aldea tirándote el pisto de tío viajáo. Hispañistán eres TÚ, a ver si te enteras. En néctar.

O vessste al hilo bitcoñero a ver si entra otro más tonto k tú y te paga tus bitcoins chutáos de tether a 5 cifras en el próximo pump. Y si no, por lo menos no salpiques, idiota...y a ver si vas tomando nota de una puta vez, k no espabilas ni paseando esa neurona por medio mundo, payaso.

Como se te ve caso bastante perdido y paso de enmierdar el hilo, paso a ignorarte , k en este foro hay k ir apartando memos o es un zinviví diario. Bonita manera de plantarte en una fiesta, idiota. De ké manera te has pùesto en tu sitito. 

Sorry por la derrapada al forerío. Ignoráo y a otra cosa.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No tengo los suficientes conocimientos sobre blockchain para aseverar que pueda solventar el problema fundamental de confianza que se necesita para respaldar al 100% al token.
> Entonces ante mis dudas de que lo pueda conseguir mi decisión siempre fue cortar por lo sano y tener el oro bajo mis custodias, y para eso solo conozco el proceder de comprar diversificarlo y asegurar las custodias.
> Seguramente el forero tixel acertó en su primer calificativo, pero yo me siento seguro en la decisión tomada, eso para mí ya vale como para poder mirarme cuando me levanto al espejo sin reprocharme nada por lo que no haya intentado luchar por la libertad y elección de cual debe ser mi dinero, que no es otra cosa que la representación física del sudor de mi frente.
> Muy posible que este equivocado y ni siquiera el oro pueda ejercer esa representación de libre dinero, pero ya ni puedo ni se hacer más.



La posesión física es ley , y patrimonio personal en su máxima expresión, poco k decir a éso.

Por otro lado, yo no he hablado de solventar, sino de optimizar, de mejorar largamente. Oro en la mano es Oro en la mano...y no hay dos. Pero un apoyo en blockchain puede mejorar acojonantemente la operativa metalera en muchos otros aspectos ajenos al iniwalable planteamiento de contraparte Horero ( sin descartar, jamás, ni por el forro la única transferencia de riqueza real descentralizada entre entre dos actores - una blockchain ya suma otro ...un banco emisor, iwal ...un notario, lo mismo - , k es el metal físico).


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Joder macho, eres cabezón de kojonex, eeeeeh ?
> 
> Tú quieres recuperar confianza...pues Blockchain , k va más allá y es ab-so-lu-ta-men-te agnóstica - o más bien perfectamente consciente - ante el manipulador factor humano, al k entiende como un AGENTE CORRUPTOR , RENIEGA de la confianza, precisamente ése es su paradigma...junto con su descentralización, k arrebata el poder a los canales mafiosos sufridos hasta hoy.
> 
> ...



No es ser cabezón, aunque no las tengo pequeñas.
El tema es que esas afirmaciones rotundas acerca de las cryptos ... habría que pasarlas por el tamiz del tiempo primero.

Yo me guío por el sentido común y la lógica.

El mundo crypto puede ser la reostia, que no lo sé.

Pero para empezar es complicado,
la mayoría de la gente no tiene ni papa del tema,
la mayoría de la gente va a desconfiar siempre de eso,
la mayoría de la gente no va a entrar si puede elegir.
Las complicaciones derivadas tienen pinta de no tener fin.
Requiere mucha energía para funcionar, habría que ver su viabilidad si todo el mundo lo tuviera que utilizar.
Requiere que haya una normativa internacional aceptada por las partes, si no, no funcionará. Y eso es complicado.
En el caso de que se dé ese acuerdo, habría que ver a lo que se llega y qué desventajas tiene también.

Así que no voy a dedicarle tiempo al conocimiento de ese tema. Un pelo para saber cuatro cosas y ya es suficiente para mí.
Y como yo, millones.

Así que no va a funcionar tan fácil, por muy bueno que sea, que habría que verlo pasando la prueba del tiempo funcionando.

El día que se informe a la gente, se imponga, etc. etc. entonces veremos. Mientras tanto todo son grietas.

El que quiera invertir en ello, es libre como he comentado antes y como no podía ser de otra manera.
Pero mi opinión, hoy, ni en pintura.
En el futuro, ya se verá.
Y si el día de mañana gente que ha invertido dice, "mira, ves?, me he forrado" Pues fale. Me es indiferente. Cada uno toma sus decisiones tras consensuar. Yo paso de arriesgarme en eso y seguramente el tiempo me dé la razón. Aunque no iré a nadie a recriminarle que la cagó, si eso pasara.

También paso de la bolsa y demás. Y hay gente que se forra. Y hay gente que está deseando entrar cuando ve estas turbulencias....
Yo aplico mi sentido común. No puedo competir con tiburones, tendría que dedicarle mucho tiempo y aún así sería muy complicado.
Prefiero pasar del tema. El que quiera meter 3 balas, darle un golpe al tambor y jugar a la ruleta,... allá él. A mí no me compensa.
Y todos felices


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No es ser cabezón, aunque no las tengo pequeñas.
> El tema es que esas afirmaciones rotundas acerca de las cryptos ... habría que pasarlas por el tamiz del tiempo primero.
> 
> Yo me guío por el sentido común y la lógica.
> ...



Te garantizo k es apasionante y k va a marcar las pautas de operativas infinitas ajenas actualmente a él , pues es súper aprovechable en mogollón de aspectos. Si eres alguien inquieto...sinceramente, entiendo k hay k saber. Desde luego, perder el tiempo, no es, todo lo contrario. ( entre otras cosas porke es un arma de doble filo k afectará a todo diox , pero con dos caras, en función de su uso : Súper liberación vs Hípercontrol ).

Y todo éso no tiene nada k ver con los pelotazos con k se asocia al medio. El uso, en blockchains asequibles y optimizadas para muchísimas tareas en infinidá de sectores , así como las perspectivas k abre, es otra cosa y algo digno de contrastar.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Te garantizo k es apasionante y k va a marcar las pautas de operativas infinitas ajenas actualmente a él , pues es súper aprovechable en mogollón de aspectos. Si eres alguien inquieto...sinceramente, entiendo k hay k saber. Desde luego, perder el tiempo, no es, todo lo contrario. ( entre otras cosas porke es un arma de doble filo k afectará a todo diox , pero con dos caras, en función de su uso : Súper liberación vs Hípercontrol ).
> 
> Y todo éso no tiene nada k ver con los pelotazos con k se asocia al medio. El uso, en blockchains asequibles y optimizadas para muchísimas tareas en infinidá de sectores , así como las perspectivas k abre, es otra cosa y algo digno de contrastar.



Entonces perfecto, cuando se vaya sabiendo más e interese dedicarle tiempo, se hará. Pero el tiempo es muy limitado y es lo que vale realmente.
No decían el tiempo es oro ?!!
No es perder el tiempo, es a lo que se lo dedicas. Si lo dedicas a una cosa, dejas de dedicarlo a otras.
Ojalá triunfe algún sistema que se pase por el forro a los capullos.

Yo no veo tan sencillo y factible poder explicar todo el mundo crypto, con todas sus derivadas y posibles contrapartidas (muchas por descubrir), para que cualquiera lo entienda y viendo lo bueno que es todo el mundo lo tomara.
Sin embargo no es así. Todavía queda muy lejos.

Por otro lado, si la implantación de tal sistema beneficiara a la gente y por tanto fuera en contra de los que tienen el poder (idea inicial que se esgrimió), ¿alguien piensa que se quedarán de brazos cruzados y cederán la presa? Pues ya tenemos más complicaciones.

Es un tema interesante, no digo que no. Pero le queda mucha mili. No lo veo como la opción con más probabilidades.
La opción que veo con más probabilidades es un sistema que siga beneficiando al poder en la sombra, y en contra de la gente. Es cuestión de fuerzas más que de deseos.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> La posesión física es ley , y patrimonio personal en su máxima expresión, poco k decir a éso.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo no he hablado de solventar, sino de optimizar, de mejorar largamente. Oro en la mano es Oro en la mano...y no hay dos. Pero un apoyo en blockchain puede mejorar acojonantemente la operativa metalera en muchos otros aspectos ajenos al iniwalable planteamiento de contraparte Horero ( sin descartar, jamás, ni por el forro la única transferencia de riqueza real descentralizada entre entre dos actores - una blockchain ya suma otro ...un banco emisor, iwal ...un notario, lo mismo - , k es el metal físico).



De acuerdo, pero... oh pero.... siempre que se eliminen, no ya las trampas, sino las posibilidades o sospechas de trampas. Porque si no, estaríamos en las mismas de siempre pero con más complejidad.
Si se pudiera asegurar, perfecto.
Mirando la historia vemos cómo dónde se firmaba y aseguraba una cosa, a la vuelta de la esquina, había una guerra o cualquier otro giro total.

Iremos viendo. Por mí perfecto.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero... oh pero.... siempre que se eliminen, no ya las trampas, sino las posibilidades o sospechas de trampas. Porque si no, estaríamos en las mismas de siempre pero con más complejidad.
> Si se pudiera asegurar, perfecto.
> Mirando la historia vemos cómo dónde se firmaba y aseguraba una cosa, a la vuelta de la esquina, había una guerra o cualquier otro giro total.
> 
> Iremos viendo. Por mí perfecto.



Cuanto más te preocupen las trampas, más activo deberías mostrarte en cuanto a k esa tecnología sea proyectada independiente , transparente ( en código abierto constatable por cualquiera ) y descentralizadamente ...y no por parte de unos estados k sin duda la van a utilizar en su provecho y k la atrofiarán lo suficiente ( un ecosistema descentralizado , por mucha rimbombancia k aparente, es tan descentralizado como su eslabón más débil ...y la castuza , lo venda como lo venda, encontrará cómo colar su veneno centralizador para darle la welta a la tortilla, éso k ni se dude ).

En fin, corto el asunto, por mix partex, k ya hay hilos crypto por burbuja y ésto trasciende la aplicación crypto al Oro en la k quería prosperar y entiendo k conversas genéricas sobre cryptos pueden estar de más y molestar.


----------



## Lego. (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> No está sin resolver, para eso estan las auditorias, en el caso de DGX es berau veritas que parece solvente y tiene mucha historia y reputación y en el caso de los suizos pues tambien parece que sea una empresa que lleva mucho con el oro y tiene también mucha reputación y los australianos son una mina de oro, se supone que tendran respaldo en oro físico. Otra cosa es que eso lo veas insuficiente, que es lo que me pasa en cierto modo a mí.
> La garantia inexistente no es ni de coña, puede ser insuficiente para tí, pero desde luego existe.



Estaría bien que cualquier poseedor de token por al menos cierta cantidad ¿1Kg? pueda asistir en persona a las auditorías, y que sean muchas. Mensualmente como mínimo. La lista de solicitantes debe estar en el blockchain para evitar manejos ahí.

Es un engorro y complica la seguridad, pero merece la pena porque para muchos sería una garantía fácil de aceptar. Tiene razón el forero que dice que ha sido demasiado tiempo con la corrupción desbocada.

De todas formas yo no metería ahí una cantidad importante nunca. Lo consideraría una moneda de uso corriente. Un monedero. En vez de fiat, moneda respaldada por oro auditable. Para los ahorros a plazo indefinido no aporta nada y mete cierta incertidumbre. Ni siquiera un vault en Suiza es 100% inmune a cualquier eventualidad. En la IIGM se libraron por los pelos, sin ir más lejos.

Edit: Sí, dejemos el tema.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

Yo no puedo aportar mucho activamente porque sé poco del tema. 
Tengo mis dudas razonables. Bienvenidos sean los avances.


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2020)

dejo esto

'There is no gold' -- Bullion dealers sell out in panic buying | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2020)

Rand Refinery to shut smelter, reduce gold refining during S.Africa lockdown

También cierran la fábrica de los krugerrands...

Aquí un gráfico del sobrespot. A la izquierda en porcentaje de oro físico respecto al stock. A la derecha en dólares por onza, la diferencia respecto al futuro más próximo:


----------



## Higadillas (27 Mar 2020)

al andorrano sólo le quedan 3 Krugers y 124 eagles, de todo lo demás, está limpio como un sable.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Sinceramente...es importante ? Cuando se renueven producción y distribución ( salvo protagonismos monetarios k desemboquen en intervenciones nacionales no descartables hacia la producción Horera ) volverán a currar. Todo ello es una cuestión colateral de un modelo productivo y comercial concreto...pero no del contrastadísimo sistema económico en torno al cual funciona.

Importante en este contexto, es cómo se va a reflejar el precio de un Oro anhelado por todo quisqui k se seguirá comerciando y presumiblemente agudizando lo k , por lo k se lee, mucha gente ya considera hoy sus disparates de precio. Y ese descubrimiento de precio es el auténtico misterio ahora mismo, imo. La fuerza de un dólar más trilero a cada paso y con enorme riesgo de desmoronarse por muy fuerte k se muestre en su huída hacia adelante es ya lo único equiparable a la escasez monetaria mundial más evidente : La del Oro. No hemos leído escapes a Picassos o Ladrillo prime, no hablamos de esa desesperación hiperinflacionista por colocar la billetada , sino de una búsqueda concretísima. Hace unas semanas/meses hablábamos de la sorprendente campaña coral mainstream para k los grandes porfolios incorporasen metal a su estrategia...pero HOY, el Jran capital directamente pierde el culo por el Oro, y no hay más.

Si no hay confiscación, el acierto como forma de ahorro a largo plazo es ya evidente y quienes lo intuyeron dieron en el clavo...éso es ya un hecho. Absolutamente todo lo demás, más allá de referencias fiat, es una incógnita...sólo el Oro no lo es.

Se presumen matices sorprendentes y mucha montaña rusa en este y otros activos, éso sí. Esperemos k para bien.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (27 Mar 2020)

Espero que esas monedas que compren a los particulares de segunda mano las vendan sin IVA después a precio descontado porque si no estarían cometiendo fraude.

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## felino66 (27 Mar 2020)

.

A partir de ahora tenemos nuevo palabro burbujista para los precios del oro, del paro, mercado Inmobiliario, etc...


OAC = Precio del oro antes del coronavirus

ODC = Precio del oro después del coronavirus


Un antes y un después

y así con todo....me temo



.


----------



## PalPueblo (27 Mar 2020)

No sé ustedes, pero el precio puede subir o bajar, que da igual, las monedas no se están moviendo, así que el que tenga una moneda puede pedir por ella lo que le dé la real gana, que posiblemente la venda.

Algunos cometieron el error de hacer pedidos demasiado tarde, y aún siguen esperando por ellos. Las tiendas durante ese tiempo han podido hacer lo que han querido con el dinero, comprar más peso a menos precio...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (27 Mar 2020)

Ahora mismo nadie puede comprar ni vender libremente por lo que estamos en un no-mercado.

A "pie de calle" (que no podemos pisar) ni los precios de compra ni de venta son fiables. Lanzarse es puramente especulativo. De ahí que las horquillas estén locas.


----------



## lagasale (27 Mar 2020)

Buenas! comparto un artículo relacionado a volatilidad. Creo que eso es lo que vamos a ver en los próximos meses. Hasta que no se resuelva el fondo de la cuestión. Hay que tener un poco de cuidado en no pagar en días +5%, porque al otro te podes comer un -5% tranquilamente. Sería prudente. 
La volatilidad en los mercados y las oportunidades en las acciones – AccionesHoy.com


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2020)

PAX Gold Fact Sheet — SMART VALOR

Token redimible en oro basado en la blockchain de ethereum. Otro más...

Edelmetall-Shops machen dicht

Las últimas tiendas de metales que quedaban abiertas en Alemania van cerrando. Recomiendan Xetra-gold como alternativa... Oro papel redimible (en principio)

Goldreserven reichen nur noch für zwei Wochen

Los últimos lugares donde comprar oro físico están Suiza. La filial de Degussa y un par de bancos locales dicen tener oro para dos semanas más al ritmo actual de pedidos. La demanda se ha multiplicado por 30 según el artículo.

____________

A partir de ahora sólo se puede comprar oro papel u oro token... es el momento para ver si son realmente redimibles o si son una estafa más.

Si algún estado saca una cripto redimible o respaldada con las reservas de oro, va a mandar el fiat irredimible a la historia.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Mar 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Algunos cometieron el error de hacer pedidos demasiado tarde, y aún siguen esperando por ellos. Las tiendas durante ese tiempo han podido hacer lo que han querido con el dinero, comprar más peso a menos precio...



Pues yo hice bastantes compras durante la última gran caída del lunes 16 de marzo. Tratando de llegar al objetivo que me marqué cuando empecé con esto. Objetivo que pude alcanzar gracias a aquel desplome de los precios...
Compré, en tiendas nacionales y sobretodo extranjeras, y ha llegado todo. Falta algo de plata que venía de algún lugar de Europa y que está en camino, según el número de seguimiento. 
Ya puedo dormir tranquilo. Y siguiendo los sabios consejos de esseri y Spielberg, También pedí a Amazon una mecedora, una pipa de mazorca de maíz, una escopeta de avancarga de dos cañones, un sombrero de paja y un banjo...y aquí, estoy, en mi porche esperando a ese último mensajero.


----------



## Lego. (27 Mar 2020)

Tapado el cráter del obús de la semana pasada.







Continuamos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Mar 2020)

No están peores que por ejemplo esta un Bar, claro que sufren, como todos los negocios, pero te aseguro que son negocios con grandes cantidades de liquidez, grandes líneas de descuentos y crédito, pese a todo lo pasarán mal, yo te aseguro que hace una semana a amigos y compañeros del sector les aconseje que ni se lo pensarán, cerrado a cal y canto, y quietecito.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya puedo dormir tranquilo. Y siguiendo los sabios consejos de esseri y Spielberg, También pedí a Amazon una mecedora, una pipa de mazorca de maíz, una escopeta de avancarga de dos cañones, un sombrero de paja y un banjo...y aquí, estoy, en mi porche esperando a ese último mensajero.



Te s´a olvidáo la bazooka´l niño y el alambique´l quitapenas.

En fin...escribe uno pa´ná.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Mar 2020)

Precisamente por el material que venden tienen montón de liquidez, la tienda más pequeña que conozcas te puede estar moviendo al mes lo mismo que un tres estrellas michelín en todo un año, ojo, no de margen comercial pero si de liquidez, no, desde luego que no son un Bar, el margen comercial es pequeño, igual por 60€ inmoviliza 1500€, pero desde luego liquidez o metal tienen, así y todo esto es una decapitación empresarial como no se puede imaginar, y no sólo en España e Italia. 
Los nervios están a flor de piel, Holanda está echando pestes de España, como si ellos tuvieran los deberes bien hechos, a cada "cerdo" le llega su San Martín.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Te s´a olvidáo la bazooka´l niño y el alambique´l quitapenas.
> 
> En fin...escribe uno pa´ná.



¡¡¡Maldición!!! sabía que se olvidaba algo...el puñetero alambique.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Es un contrasentido. Sólo si hubiese Oro , por poco k fuese, ésas cryptos serían idóneas. Si no, operarían sin respaldo ( o a pérdidas posibles, cosa k no se dará, obviamente ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullion vault está completamente asignado. Otra cosa es lo caro o complicado que pueda ser en estos tiempos que te manden el oro que tienes en la bóveda, pero llevan muchos años y hasta ahora no hubo problema. Ahí no hay escasez. No viven de la compra venta , aunque si tienen sus bots que operan en su propia plataforma, pero lo avisan en sus términos, creo recordar.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bullion vault está completamente asignado. Otra cosa es lo caro o complicado que pueda ser en estos tiempos que te manden el oro que tienes en la bóveda, pero llevan muchos años y hasta ahora no hubo problema. Ahí no hay escasez. No viven de la compra venta , aunque si tienen sus bots que operan en su propia plataforma, pero lo avisan en sus términos, creo recordar.



Sí, sí, obvio. Lo de k los servicios de Bullionvault *"tampoco lo son"* - tenencia física - era al hilo del quote k reespondía , k resaltaba k las cryptos no son tenencia física y dependen de contraparte, cuestión también evidente. ( Al quotearme tú , el quote inicial k yo respondo, no aparece ). Aunke sí k es cierto k en todo el post incido en una blockchain orientada a la entrega, con lo k se mezcla - o mezclo, con cierto desorden - todo.



> "Piel de Luna dijo:
> El hombre es el único animal en la naturaleza que puede tropezar en la misma piedra decena de veces, *creer que esas criptos es comparable a la tenencia física del oro es de ingenuos*, lo dejo en ingenuo, nada de tontos."


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

ABN Amro Abandons 106 Year Physical Gold Business, Clients Forced To Sell

Esto supone que a las personas que tenian en custodia oro físico en ABN AMRO les van a convertir su oro a papeles y quedarsele con el físico, porque me resulta alucinante.
Tambien dicen que le han pasado la custodia al UBS suizo pero que este no entrega el físico si se lo piden.
Me lo podeis interpretar alguno por favor.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2020)

Vivimos en el mundo al revés, lo virtual marca la pauta, el papel marca el precio y no el físico. Es como si yo estuviera dispuesto a pagar más por la foto de un jamón que por el jamón.
Algunos lo han aprovechado, cortos en papel y acumulado metal a bajos precios gracias a esos cortos. Aparentemente estaban perdiendo dinero (en realidad tampoco porque manejan los mercados a su albedrío) pero cuando volvamos de la ficción a la realidad se van a hinchar.
Por cierto que no hace falta mucho dinero para agitar el árbol, y más con la plata. Ya lo han hecho otras veces.
Mi duda es si esta será la definitiva para cargarse la ficción del papel.
Por cierto con el virus jaque mate. Todos encerrados en casita, los envíos parados, mineras, refinerías así que poco o nada podemos pillar.


----------



## Aro (28 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> al andorrano sólo le quedan 3 Krugers y 124 eagles, de todo lo demás, está limpio como un sable.



No entiendo por qué no lo suben por ejemplo a 10 mil la onza, antes que quedarse sin material o tener que cerrar.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todo esto significa que aunque mañana llegara a bajar el precio del oro a 700 Usd. ha llegado el momento final para comprar oro a precio razonable para el punto de vista que tenemos los de a pie de calle, esto va a subir si o si.
> 
> Y sí, que se despidan del oro los que pusieron la pasta pensando que es buena idea dejar su oro en custodia a nadie. ORO EN MANO O COMETE EL GUANO.
> Demasiado bien si les devuelven la pasta con un poquito de ganancia.
> ...



Pero en custodia creo yo que supone que tienes ese oro físico guardado allí y que puedes ir a recogerlo cuando quieras después de avisarles claro unos días antes.
Incluso aunque el banco fuera a la quiebra tu podrías recoger lo que es tuyo.
Es o debería ser como las acciones, aunque el banco quiebre las acciones siguen siendo tuyas.
Yo creo que si esas personas del ABN AMRO ecigen su oro y no se lo dan se arriesgan a acciones legales contra el banco impirtantes y con visos de ganar el pleito.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pero en custodia creo yo que supone que tienes ese oro físico guardado allí y que puedes ir a recogerlo cuando quieras después de avisarles claro unos días antes.
> Incluso aunque el banco fuera a la quiebra tu podrías recoger lo que es tuyo.
> Es o debería ser como las acciones, aunque el banco quiebre las acciones siguen siendo tuyas.
> Yo creo que si esas personas del ABN AMRO ecigen su oro y no se lo dan se arriesgan a acciones legales contra el banco impirtantes y con visos de ganar el pleito.



Long gamma o Spielzeug teneis experiencia en algo asi, podeis añadir algo.
Por cierto Francisco Llinares hace un coloquio a las 6 en Rankia No se si es presencial o como.


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pero en custodia creo yo que supone que tienes ese oro físico guardado allí y que puedes ir a recogerlo cuando quieras después de avisarles claro unos días antes.
> Incluso aunque el banco fuera a la quiebra tu podrías recoger lo que es tuyo.
> Es o debería ser como las acciones, aunque el banco quiebre las acciones siguen siendo tuyas.
> Yo creo que si esas personas del ABN AMRO ecigen su oro y no se lo dan se arriesgan a acciones legales contra el banco impirtantes y con visos de ganar el pleito.



No, no es así.
Los clientes del banco son tenedores de deuda del Banco. Es decir, el banco les debe una cantidad de dinero emparejada al precio de oro.
El banco es el propietario del oro, que además le sirve como método de reserva de capital TIER1. Al banco le interesa conservar siempre la propiedad. Siempre.
Y puede vender papelitos diciendo “debo al Sr. A el equivalente a 1 lingote good delivery de oro”, eso es oro “unallocated”, que es muy distinto a decir que el Sr. A es el propietario del lingote de oro de 400oz número 123456 que tenemos en nuestras bóvedas y por eso nos paga unas comisiones de custodia. Eso es allocated.
Lo que ha hecho ABN Amro ha sido liquidar o traspasar su oro (o....los derechos que el banco tiene sobre oro, porque seguro segurísimo el banco tiene muchísimo menos oro que papelitos ha emitido con derechos de deuda sobre este) y puede hacerlo porque es el propietario, el propietario no es el Sr.A. Puede hacerlo siempre que pague al Sr.A su parte claro está y cancele el papelito de deuda.

Pero esto no ha sorprendido a nadie, descojonado a muchos es verdad, pero sorprender no. A nadie.
Este artículo es del 2013
Nationalized ABN Amro offers fool’s gold – Jaco Schipper
El título lo dice todo, ABN ofrece el oro de los tontos. Y recalco....en 2013. 

“Given these new conditions, this precious metals investment *has become some sort of twisted commodity swap whereby investors swap their money to invest in any upside price potential of precious metals and whereby they take on all sorts of financial counterparty risks without hedging anything at all.* Investors always face a price risk, but if one “buys” precious metals with ABN Amro, *then one also faces a forced sell-off risk, a (discounted) cash-settlement risk, and last but not least, an outright default risk.* And here’s the gist of it: nobody can be held liable if these risks materialize. In other words, investors bet their money on a horse that might or might not exist and for which they can know upfront, this horse will never cross the finish line.”


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No, no es así.
> Los clientes del banco son tenedores de deuda del Banco. Es decir, el banco les debe una cantidad de dinero emparejada al precio de oro.
> El banco es el propietario del oro, que además le sirve como método de reserva de capital TIER1. Al banco le interesa conservar siempre la propiedad. Siempre.
> Y puede vender papelitos diciendo “debo al Sr. A el equivalente a 1 lingote good delivery de oro”, eso es oro “unallocated”, que es muy distinto a decir que el Sr. A es el propietario del lingote de oro de 400oz número 123456 que tenemos en nuestras bóvedas y por eso nos paga unas comisiones de custodia. Eso es allocated.
> ...



Cierro!.... 100% de acuerdo!....


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Mar 2020)

Cierta cantidad de napoleónes y Alfonsinas en subasta en aureo y calico, estas cosas tan sencillas pueden servir para averiguar el precio del oro, pues libremente y sin coacciones se verá lo que alguien está dispuesto a pagar por el.
Desconozco la letra pequeña de esta casa de subastas pero más de un propietario de esas piezas seguramente estén maldiciendo el haberlas enviado a subasta, eso sí no son de la casa de subastas en propiedad, que es posible también, si fuese así, apuesto por una retirada por fuerzas mayores o por un atraso en la fecha de la subasta buscando que las aguas no estén tan agitadas.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Vivimos en el mundo al revés, lo virtual marca la pauta, el papel marca el precio y no el físico. Es como si yo estuviera dispuesto a pagar más por la foto de un jamón que por el jamón.
> Algunos lo han aprovechado, cortos en papel y acumulado metal a bajos precios gracias a esos cortos. Aparentemente estaban perdiendo dinero (en realidad tampoco porque manejan los mercados a su albedrío) pero cuando volvamos de la ficción a la realidad se van a hinchar.
> Por cierto que no hace falta mucho dinero para agitar el árbol, y más con la plata. Ya lo han hecho otras veces.
> Mi duda es si esta será la definitiva para cargarse la ficción del papel.
> Por cierto con el virus jaque mate. Todos encerrados en casita, los envíos parados, mineras, refinerías así que poco o nada podemos pillar.



En otras partes del mundo el oro sigue pudiéndose comprar, eso sí, un spot mínimo del 15% sobre cotización.

Por otro lado, hay otros muchos lugares donde no se puede comprar oro, pero desde siempre vamos, no hace falta una crisis para ello.
Europa no es el ombligo del mundo, y España menos.


----------



## Lego. (28 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> En otras partes del mundo el oro sigue pudiéndose comprar, eso sí, un spot mínimo del 15% sobre cotización.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay otros muchos lugares donde no se puede comprar oro, pero desde siempre vamos, no hace falta una crisis para ello.
> Europa no es el ombligo del mundo, y España menos.



Cierto. Europa es el actor secundario sin frase y España es un extra haciendo de lemming. 

Pero ¿eso qué nos sugiere? Si la parte del mundo más grande y pujante se llevan bien con el oro, y el occidente reliquiantiquista está a punto de darse el hostión del siglo y perder buena parte del control férreo sobre el sistema bancario y de divisas... ¿Qué es mas probable que suceda a medio plazo?


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cierro!.... 100% de acuerdo!....



Pero eso es solamente para ABN Amro o mañana Credit Suisse, UBS, Julius Bearn pueden hacer lo mismo.
ABN traspaso sus contratos a UBS, que sentido tiene si UBS tampoco va a suministrar oro físico.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

Para saber el numero de un lingote de oro depositado en custodia, el banco te tiene que ofrecer un numero ISIN, esa es la forma de saber que tienes oro físico allocated.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Para saber el numero de un lingote de oro depositado en custodia, el banco te tiene que ofrecer un numero ISIN, esa es la forma de saber que tienes oro físico allocated.



Exactamente no es así, la mayoría de ese oro es formato barras de 400oz y también de 1 kilo y 5 kilos, y 400 Oz no todo el mundo tiene, con lo que habrá lingotes con 15 o 20 propietarios, pero bueno, poco importa, si el oro físico lo lo va a oler nadie.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No, no es así.
> Los clientes del banco son tenedores de deuda del Banco. Es decir, el banco les debe una cantidad de dinero emparejada al precio de oro.
> El banco es el propietario del oro, que además le sirve como método de reserva de capital TIER1. Al banco le interesa conservar siempre la propiedad. Siempre.
> Y puede vender papelitos diciendo “debo al Sr. A el equivalente a 1 lingote good delivery de oro”, eso es oro “unallocated”, que es muy distinto a decir que el Sr. A es el propietario del lingote de oro de 400oz número 123456 que tenemos en nuestras bóvedas y por eso nos paga unas comisiones de custodia. Eso es allocated.
> ...



Sí, y exactamente lo mismo pasa con los billetes que "metemos" en el banco, que en realidad son prestamos que el banco pasa a debernos y que nos da a cambio certificados digitales de deuda.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No, no es así.
> Los clientes del banco son tenedores de deuda del Banco. Es decir, el banco les debe una cantidad de dinero emparejada al precio de oro.
> El banco es el propietario del oro, que además le sirve como método de reserva de capital TIER1. Al banco le interesa conservar siempre la propiedad. Siempre.
> Y puede vender papelitos diciendo “debo al Sr. A el equivalente a 1 lingote good delivery de oro”, eso es oro “unallocated”, que es muy distinto a decir que el Sr. A es el propietario del lingote de oro de 400oz número 123456 que tenemos en nuestras bóvedas y por eso nos paga unas comisiones de custodia. Eso es allocated.
> ...



Así es bullionvault, alocated, asignado, cantidad tal del lingote tal. Luego si lo pides, no sé como lo harán, porque no ten van a mandar un cacho de ese mismo lingote. Supongo que tendrán oro preparado para enviar. 

La plata es otra historia porque se poseen muchos kilos y por lo tanto lingotes enteros.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Así es bullionvault, alocated, asignado, cantidad tal del lingote tal. Luego si lo pides, no sé como lo harán, porque no ten van a mandar un cacho de ese mismo lingote. Supongo que tendrán oro preparado para enviar.
> 
> La plata es otra historia porque se poseen muchos kilos y por lo tanto lingotes enteros.



Lo he mirado y a España mandan lingotitos de 100 gr. 165€ gastos de envío + (creo) 5% de comisión. Máximo 4 lingotes


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo he mirado y a España mandan lingotitos de 100 gr. 165€ gastos de envío + (creo) 5% de comisión. Máximo 4 lingotes



Si, es una pasta, pero es que no está diseñado para que reclames el oro, es otra historia. El caso es que , si lo necesitas, cumplan. Yo metí ahí para diversificar. Hace bastantes años que estoy haciendo operaciones con ellos y no tengo queja.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Exactamente no es así, la mayoría de ese oro es formato barras de 400oz y también de 1 kilo y 5 kilos, y 400 Oz no todo el mundo tiene, con lo que habrá lingotes con 15 o 20 propietarios, pero bueno, poco importa, si el oro físico lo lo va a oler nadie.



Si lo pides no te lo envían, En Suiza tienes que pasar a recogerlo en persona.
Pero imaginemos que tienes 750 gramos y otros 750 gramos comprados en lotes de 250 gramos, Si vas al banco te los dan con un certificado segun los hayas comprado, 
Así te darían 6 piezas de 250 gramos.
Porque dices que nadie va a oler el físico, una intuición supongo a la vista de como esta el.patio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Si lo pides no te lo envían, En Suiza tienes que pasar a recogerlo en persona.
> Pero imaginemos que tienes 750 gramos y otros 750 gramos comprados en lotes de 250 gramos, Si vas al banco te los dan con un certificado segun los hayas comprado,
> Así te darían 6 piezas de 250 gramos.
> Porque dices que nadie va a oler el físico, una intuición supongo a la vista de como esta el.patio.



No lo deseo desde luego, pero personalmente, siempre he desconfiado por si se presentará una situación como la actual, es que puede ser que ellos mismos sean víctimas de algo mayor, una expropiación forzosa por causas mayores, por parte de los gobiernos es mucho más fácil coger estas cantidades jugosas que exprimir a los particulares uno a uno a sabiendas que nunca les van a sacar el 100% de lo que han comprado, pueden saber que particulares a lo largo de años han comprado, pero nunca pueden saber cuánto, sin embargo estos depósitos privados están auditados, certificados y legislado, y hay muchos muchos, es raro que cualquier mutualidad o cia de seguros no tenga depósitos de efectivo, sobre todo desde el 2008 hacia aquí que se le empezó a ver las orejas al lobo.
El que el oro depositado en estos depósitos sea "de mucha gente" y no de un único propietario facilita y simplifica la expropiación. 
De verdad creo que habrá expropiaciones de oro? 
No tengo ni la más mínima duda.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Mar 2020)

Esos papeles amarillos prometen el oro y el moro. Pero me da a mí que se pueden llevar el oro y dejarte el moro.


----------



## Frankiesc (28 Mar 2020)

Hace años leí el libro "La Gran Caída" de Jim Rickards y en él decía, cuando llegue la gran recesión (que llegará), mucha gente se lanzará a comprar oro, pero el problema es que ya nadie se lo venderá y los distribuidores no podrán contentar la demanda !! Y reconozco que cuando lo leía me sonaba a muy apocalíptico y me costaba de creer!! Pero ha llegado el día y, está claro que es difícil obtener unas onzas de oro, y además, ahora le debemos sumar la dificultad de que medio mundo está confinado y los envíos o no llegan o nunca sabes si llegarán... y así es difícil pagar por avanzado sin una garantía que recibirás tus MP o por lo contrario te quedarás sin el dinero fiat y sin nada!!

Ayer Jim Rickards hizo este tweet


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> De verdad creo que habrá expropiaciones de oro?
> No tengo ni la más mínima duda.



Parece k tanto nombrar el rompe y rasga monetario , el mad max y la awela k fuma...hemos desgastáo los konzétos. Están encima de la mesa y ante nuestros putos morros, no hay más .

Para ya, toca redefinir ( o adecuar , o encajar en el "aquí y ahora" ) dos de ellos ...k además, no son casi nada y tal : PROPIEDÁ Y PRECIO.

Del DINERO, mejor ya ni hablamos.


----------



## mk73 (28 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pensais que puede haber espropacion del oro y la plata en caso de nuevo patron oro ???
> 
> Yo ya empiezo a verlo y mis augurios suelen cumplirse.
> 
> Primero tirar el precio para que la gente que acumulaba pensando que iba a subir venda y luego expropiacion para seguir rebañando todo lo que puedan.




No creo para nada que ocurra. En todo caso y ya poniendo muy re mal la situación algo de corralito a nivel de banco tal vez.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2020)

Una cosilla, no se si es verdad, pero me comentan que en Madrid ya solo se puede sacar de los cajeros 20 euros ????

Esto es real o es un bulo ? 

La verdad es que confio en quien me lo ha dicho, podria ser que quizas haya sido casualidad y ese cajero no tuviera dinero en ese momento, pero me dice esta persona que no, que es en todos los cajeros.

Bueno........ ya contareis los que esteis por Madrid que seguro sois muchos, en mi ciudad si se puede sacar lo que quieras y no hay problema, incluso los bancos estan abriendo fisicamente algunos dias y tambien te atienden por telefono si tienes que hacer algun tramite.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Hace años leí el libro "La Gran Caída" de Jim Rickards y en él decía, cuando llegue la gran recesión (que llegará), mucha gente se lanzará a comprar oro, pero el problema es que ya nadie se lo venderá y los distribuidores no podrán contentar la demanda !! Y reconozco que cuando lo leía me sonaba a muy apocalíptico y me costaba de creer!! Pero ha llegado el día y, está claro que es difícil obtener unas onzas de oro, y además, ahora le debemos sumar la dificultad de que medio mundo está confinado y los envíos o no llegan o nunca sabes si llegarán... y así es difícil pagar por avanzado sin una garantía que recibirás tus MP o por lo contrario te quedarás sin el dinero fiat y sin nada!!
> 
> Ayer Jim Rickards hizo este tweet



Para enmarcarlo


----------



## lagasale (28 Mar 2020)

Amigos sigo repitiendo lo mismo. Hay que navegar con suma precaución. En estos momentos se liquidan las cuentas de los principiante. El aumento de volatilidad, la causa principal. 
La volatilidad en los mercados y las oportunidades en las acciones – AccionesHoy.com


----------



## Just (28 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Amigos sigo repitiendo lo mismo. Hay que navegar con suma precaución. En estos momentos se liquidan las cuentas de los principiante. El aumento de volatilidad, la causa principal.
> La volatilidad en los mercados y las oportunidades en las acciones – AccionesHoy.com



No aporta usted nada, más que cansinismo....


----------



## corin.anonymous (29 Mar 2020)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El pueblo pasando hambre,el euro para arriba y el oro para abajo...
> ya solo hace falta que empiece la guerra y baje el petróleo.
> Al final ¿que hacemos?:cook:



El petróleo ha bajado bastante.


----------



## Lego. (29 Mar 2020)

Mirad lo que decía Forbes hace tres años

3 Reasons Why Investors Should Avoid Gold ETFs

Por cierto, es un post cojonudo para entender la mecánica y actores del horo de papel.


----------



## lagasale (29 Mar 2020)

Just dijo:


> No aporta usted nada, más que cansinismo....



Y usted qué aporta? Nunca lo vi aportar nada. 
Avisar del riesgo está mal? Hay chicos que no saben lo que es la volatilidad. Y piensan que la pueden aprovechar con gráficos de 1 minuto jaja hay que avisar esas cosas. En la bolsa se puede ganar mucha plata, con volatilidad más aún. Pero a largo plazo. 
Si queres date una vuelta por mi web, lee un poquito, y después capaz aportas algo. Saludos.


----------



## lagasale (29 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Hace años leí el libro "La Gran Caída" de Jim Rickards y en él decía, cuando llegue la gran recesión (que llegará), mucha gente se lanzará a comprar oro, pero el problema es que ya nadie se lo venderá y los distribuidores no podrán contentar la demanda !! Y reconozco que cuando lo leía me sonaba a muy apocalíptico y me costaba de creer!! Pero ha llegado el día y, está claro que es difícil obtener unas onzas de oro, y además, ahora le debemos sumar la dificultad de que medio mundo está confinado y los envíos o no llegan o nunca sabes si llegarán... y así es difícil pagar por avanzado sin una garantía que recibirás tus MP o por lo contrario te quedarás sin el dinero fiat y sin nada!!
> 
> Ayer Jim Rickards hizo este tweet



Jaja gente el oro siempre es pasajero.. siempre. Los más poderosos del mundo, tienen la manija, para después de unos meses llevar las bolsas a niveles previos a la crisis. . Y el oro volver a los niveles históricos. A muy corto plazo, puede ser oportunidad, pero a largo. . .buscar acciones de verdad. Ahí está el punto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Jaja gente el oro siempre es pasajero.. siempre. Los más poderosos del mundo, tienen la manija, para después de unos meses llevar las bolsas a niveles previos a la crisis. . Y el oro volver a los niveles históricos. A muy corto plazo, puede ser oportunidad, pero a largo. . .buscar acciones de verdad. Ahí está el punto.




Hace 12 o 13 años cuando yo no sabia nada de oro y era mas joven, llegue a comprar oro por 7 euros el gramo, vale era oro de 18 kilates, anillos, cordones, alguna moneda........... años despues ha multiplicado su valor.

Recuerdo que ibamos a madrid de fiesta los amigos y habian letreros de compro oro a 6 euros gramo, quien lo venderia ahora a ese precio ??

Quizas en algun momento pueda incluso llegar a caer nuevamente a los 30 euros o 35 el gramo, en estas cifras es donde yo estuve cargando, pero no creo que se vuelva a ver en esos 6 o 7 euros en la puta vida.

El que comprara oro en aquellas epocas ahora ha multiplicado su patrimonio.

Yo estuve haciendo bien los deberes pero surgieron cosas que me han hecho desprenderme de una buena cantidad, que le vamos a hacer........ eran cosas imprevisibles y ademas si fuera solo el oro lo que se ha perdido me daria igual.


----------



## timi (29 Mar 2020)

buenos dias

dejo esto

Are We Witnessing the End of "Paper" Gold ? | GoldBroker.com

mirad a que precio tienen ase2019 ?
American Eagle One Ounce Silver Uncirculated Coins


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Un conocido se plantea dar salida a algunas monedas de oro históricas (20 francos, soberanos, alfonsinas...procedentes de subastas). Le he hablado de este foro.
> 
> ...



Dile que por correos no las envie, que ponga DHL, GLS o incluso alguna compañia mas cara pero como las mande por correos igual ni llegan, me mandaron cosas el dia 16 y solo me han llegado dos de 12 paquetes que debia de haber recibido.

Por DHL y GLS si estan llegando, tambien por otras compañias que algunos foreros han puesto.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que para finales de la semana que viene ya se habrá estabilizado el precio del oro.
> Se habrá podido hacer un cálculo económico del pufo mundial que nos espera. Y una vez cuantificado por duro que sea, al menos habrá una referencia a la que agarrarse. Yo apostaria a que el oro se va a quedar en unos 1800-1900 USD (si la FED y el BCE no hace nada nuevo raro, claro) y puede ir subiendo algo más pero ya muy debilmente.
> 
> Creo que a la fase de pánico ya le queda poco, se avecinan ya las fases de frustración, ira y aceptación de las consecuencias del pufo,.



1800/1900 no es más k una extensión más colorista del chow papelero, imo. En absoluto reflejaría el problema real k el Oro está en condiciones de afrontar.

Y el chow papelero no tiene ya sentido...y puede k ni demasiado recorrido.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

Es k yo parto de k sí se va a acabar, al menos en la expresión humorística vista hasta ahora. o cambian , o el no mercado se agudizará aún más.

Por cierto, hace tiempo k pienso en onzas, el neuro o cualquier otra filfa me la pelan tanto como el dólar...y además, si tuviera una onza...por fiat, no la cambiaría ni por el forro.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hace usted bien con el "horo", con la plata no lo tengo tan claro.
> Pero sea como sea usted no va a poder pagar en oro tendría que vender oro por cromos fiat en caso de necesidad económica severa, y el oro lo va a tener que comprar usando cromos fiat.
> Así que alguna referencia va a necesitar usted y el mundo entero, para saber cuantos cromos pagaría por una onza.
> ¿Pagaría usted 20.000 EUR por una onza comprada mañana día 30? No lo creo.
> Siempre hay un precio de equilibrio de mercado. Aunque sea usando una moneda muy mala como la fiat.



Toda vinculación al mierdafiat, de hecho, es virtual...especialmente a unos cromo k sus presuntos dueños ya apenas palpan, más allá de la calderilla doméstica. Lo mismo k apoquinas con una VISA cargada con unos hipotéticos billetes , puedes afrontarlo con otra cargada en cryptos...y espero k en nada y masivamente, otra cargada con Metal. Pura inercia, imo.

Y más k lo será en de aquí en adelante, cuando lo burbujeado a machete ya no son empresas o tocho, por ejemplo...sino el propio circulante de todas esas divisas...pero vamos, k allákadakualo con sus unidades de cuenta.

Éso sí, y en cuanto al ejemplo de los 20K , si el precio de algo k interese se expresa en fiat, tampoco es cuestión de regalarlo, k ésa es otra conversa ...pero como tampoco lo pagaría en mandarinas. Iwal k es otra "ver" el precio de algo en las onzas k harían falta para tenerlo, ejercicio k más de uno habrá hecho a veces por aquí.

Espera k llevemos 6 meses improductivos y no haya k hacer cuentas de bienes en un mierdafiat hipervolátil...y lo mismo para el metal...porke éstos , conscientemente y hasta k reviente, no van a parar de imprimir a estos niveles de pura temeridá asumida ya. Para previsores dueños de onzas...lo mismo es mejor ya ir mirando los precios de esos bienes en onzas...y te ahorras una cuenta, pues el fiat te distorsionará los dos.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Mar 2020)

Veo en investing esto:
Atención: El contrato sobre _Oro_ con vencimiento el _29.03.2020_ se ha renovado por el contrato de _Jun 2020 _. 

¿?


----------



## Frankiesc (29 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Jaja gente el oro siempre es pasajero.. siempre. Los más poderosos del mundo, tienen la manija, para después de unos meses llevar las bolsas a niveles previos a la crisis. . Y el oro volver a los niveles históricos. A muy corto plazo, puede ser oportunidad, pero a largo. . .buscar acciones de verdad. Ahí está el punto.



Te digo lo mismo que ya te ha dicho otro forero: *"No aporta usted nada, más que cansinismo...."*

Ahora, en una cosa tienes razón, el oro es pasajero, lo que pasa es que lleva así *de pasajero* por más de 5.000 años entre nosotros!!

Y es tan pasajero que hace unos meses todavía se podía comprar, pero ahora ya no hay oportunidad de hacerlo y eso demuestra que sí, efectivamente es pasajero!!! Trata de comprar una onza de oro en estos días!! O no puedes o la tienes que pagar a un precio sobre spot, no hay otra!!! Y los bancos centrales tienen oro físico en sus bóvedas, por algo será!!

El que tiene oro tiene dinero!! Dime una sola "accion de verdad" que haya mantenido su valor en todos esos años!!

Y, por cierto, a mí no me calientes la cabeza que conmigo no tienes nada que hacer, búscate a otro (ingenuo) que se trague tus pobres argumentos!! Y busca "_acciones de verdad_!!!"


----------



## romanillo (29 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que ya te ha dicho otro forero: *"No aporta usted nada, más que cansinismo...."*
> 
> Ahora, en una cosa tienes razón, el oro es pasajero, lo que pasa es que lleva así *de pasajero* por más de 5.000 años entre nosotros!!
> 
> ...




Sois asustaviejas, como que no se pueden comprar onzas de oro, pero si tienes sin ir mas lejos en degussa todas las que quieras.

Comprar barras de oro online - Con certificación LBMA

Asustaviejas si el oro no se pudiera comprar o fuera a valer mañana 10,000 o 20,000 no lo venderian.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois asustaviejas, como que no se pueden comprar onzas de oro, pero si tienes sin ir mas lejos en degussa todas las que quieras.
> 
> Comprar barras de oro online - Con certificación LBMA
> 
> Asustaviejas si el oro no se pudiera comprar o fuera a valer mañana 10,000 o 20,000 no lo venderian.



Compra una barra y mira a ver cuando te la entregan


----------



## Lego. (30 Mar 2020)

ZeroHedge Sunday Humor


----------



## esseri (30 Mar 2020)

En comparación con AED4.04 mil millones en diciembre de 2019, el Banco Central de la reserva de oro de los EAU aumentó 38.8 por ciento a AED 5.615 mil millones en febrero de este año. 
*
Central Bank of UAE's gold reserve rises 38.8 percent to AED 5.615 billion*

Aumentaron casi un 40% sus reservas...en dos meses !!!


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2020)

Esta cuestión la comenté hace tiempo....

Imprimen fiat de la nada.... no vale una mierda.....

Pero qué pasa si con esos millones compran oro??

Al final han conseguido oro de la nada.... para seguir en el poder.

No lo van a decir, pero cuánto habrán atesorado unos y otros?


----------



## Energia libre (30 Mar 2020)

En Suiza si se puede retirar oro físico previamente comprado.


----------



## Crisógono (30 Mar 2020)

Hola.
Hace unos años leí un libro que se puede descargar en Internet titulado " El Caleidoscopio, el último ciclo económico" en donde se habla entre otras cosas del ORO,el "dinero FIAT y de la solución dorada para evitar el colapso financiero debido al excesivo endeudamiento.Yo creo que lo que va a pasar está escrito en este libro.

Un saludo a todos

En el capítulo 1 habla del dinero. Os dejo una parte de este capítulo que me parece muy interesante.

- Hay un concepto fundamental para entender el estado pasado, actual y futuro de todas las vicisitudes que afectan a la sociedad: ¿qué es el dinero? En un principio se utilizó el trueque. Se trataba de un intercambio entre dos personas de algún objeto o bien que requería un gasto muscular o de tiempo similar entre los bienes a intercambiar y que convenía a ambos. Julián se mesó los blancos cabellos hacia la nuca con ambas manos mientras inspiraba una bocanada del viciado aire de aquella taberna de extrarradio preparándose para otra de sus lecciones ex-cátedra. - Era un sistema de comercio de una justicia considerable, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta el modo actual, pero adolecía de muchas dificultades. No era sencillo comerciar a cierta distancia, ni en grandes volúmenes, pero sobre todo complica sobremanera el asunto cuando usted quiere mis tomates pero yo no necesito sus patatas porque quiero huevos. Debía encontrar a alguien que tuviese huevos y se los cambiase por sus patatas para venir a por mis tomates. - Farragoso, tedioso e ineficiente. – repuse animándole a seguir con el diámetro de mis pupilas. - Es por estas circunstancias por las cuales en todas las sociedades surge espontáneamente (y digo surge no “se impone”) el dinero, cuya única función era ser medio de cambio. - ¿Qué puede valer como dinero? …pregunté buscando respuestas. -En principio cualquier cosa mi joven educando… Como dinero se usaron conchas, plumas, sal (de ahí el nombre de salario), trozos de madera… ¿ha oído hablar de los Talley stickers? Durante siglos en Inglaterra sirvieron incluso para pagar impuestos. Pero, evidentemente, no todo funciona igual. Hay unas características consustanciales a lo que usemos como medio de pago que determinan su idoneidad: • Que perdure en el tiempo: Algo perecedero mal puede funcionar como dinero, a pesar de su valor, si no puede acumularse para cuando sea necesario. Hay que ser muy estúpido para ahorrar en nísperos o en chirimoyas. • Que sea difícil de falsificar: Este punto no necesita explicación. • Que no sea inflactable: Que no pueda hincharse la masa monetaria hasta el infinito y más allá. Si elegimos un material de la naturaleza abundante en exceso o fácilmente obtenible nadie en su sano juicio lo cambiará por el producto de su trabajo. Un repertorio de gestos corporales por mi parte animaban la continuidad en la exposición. Las peroratas de Julián sobre cualquiera de los infinitos temas que dominaba eran como los grandes trenes, arrancaban lentamente, con mucho esfuerzo, pero una vez alcanzada la velocidad de crucero no había forma de pararlos. • Que funcione como depósito de valor: Si el paso del tiempo hace excesiva mella en el poder adquisitivo del medio de pago utilizado como dinero no será óptimo para su cometido. Si su tatarabuelo perdió en su alcoba retozando con alguna iza , rabiza o colipoterra, que diría Cela, aprovechando una ausencia de su santa esposa una moneda alfonsina de oro de 25 pesetas hace 90 años y usted se la encontró en un hueco de la cómoda cuando iba a imitar a su ancestro en sus andanzas extramaritales, y la va a vender y le dan el equivalente a 200 euros...eso es dinero. Ya que en mayor o menor medida esa cantidad de dinero ha sabido franquear el pernicioso efecto de la inflación...pese a estar "sin invertir". Desde 1650 ha sorteado la inflación…personalmente no pido más. • Alguien dirá (siempre hay alguien que lo dice)” Pero si vienen mal dadas el dinero no se come”- repuse. - Correcto caballero. Jamás he probado una ensalada de euros con yenes pero sospecho que su densidad energética debe ser harto exigua. Pero dinero necesitamos todos. A menos que sea autosuficiente va a necesitar los productos de los demás. Si necesita pescado pero el que lo tiene no quiere sus patatas se verá con un problema de malnutrición. El dinero es la solución al principal problema del trueque: encontrar quien quiera sus patatas sobrantes y que a su vez le sobre lo que necesita usted. El dinero "especie" no se impuso ni surgió por casualidad, es una evolución natural del mercado porque permite una división del trabajo ventajosa para la supervivencia individual. Un hombre puede ser excelente pescador y otro un hábil cazador, si los dos intercambian sus productos comerán mas carne y pescado que un tercero que tenga que dominar ambas artes de caza y pesca, y además emplearán menos tiempo y energía al concentrarse cada uno en un solo menester. Si un producto es acumulable de forma ilimitada, indestructible e innecesario pero a la vez deseable (lujoso), estas cualidades harán que sea intercambiable por cualquier cosa que a otro le sobre. Un producto así se convierte de forma natural en dinero. Las utilidades no pueden ejercer esta función por la gran dificultad en casar la oferta con la demanda. . Cuanto más fácil es que pueda deshacerse de una mercancía en un momento dado para obtener la que usted necesite, más fácil es que usted acepte esta mercancía "intermedia", aunque no la necesite de inmediato, para poder cambiarla luego. A esta cualidad de una mercancía por la cual muchos la aceptan aunque no la necesiten porque luego podrán cambiarla se le llama liquidez. - Le ruego que me tutee Don Julián…pero entonces puede haber dinero del tipo que sea. - El tuteo es el primer paso hacia el insulto Don Javier…No hay dinero "del tipo que sea" demonios… sólo hay un tipo. Se llama "dinero" al producto de mayor aceptación, es decir, aquel producto que te da mas posibilidades de conseguir lo que necesitas en un acto de trueque. El trueque siempre acaba descubriendo un producto X que es el que goza de mayor aceptación en los intercambios. Ese producto X es lo que se conoce como DI-NE-RO. Silabeó la palabra DI-NE-RO con la sonoridad y la cadencia del martillo de un juez en una aburrida y protocolaria audiencia. -El oro no es dinero por casualidad, el mercado de trueque lo descubrió por evolución natural mediante prueba/error. Si vuelve el trueque el mercado volverá a descubrir en el oro el producto de mayor aceptación, pues las propiedades del metal no han cambiado y son las mismas que le elevaron a la categoría de dinero en la evolución anterior. En cambio un billete de 1925 de 100 pesetas...los puede encontrar en mercadillos desde 0,5 €...tantos como quiera. El oro es dinero. El billete es papel. Nunca lo confunda. Hizo una pausa para que yo procesara esa frase y la grabase a fuego en mi disco duro. Apenas unos segundos para tomar un sorbo de café y continuó. • Que sea aceptado por todos: Lo ideal es que esta circunstancia sea de voluntaria, en la actualidad las leyes OBLIGAN a aceptar los papeles de colores que llaman billetes como pago. En caso contrario consideran extinguida la deuda. Efectivamente nos obligan a comérnoslo por nuestro bien, igual que esas abnegadas madres que nos introducían el aceite de ricino por el gañote con la cuchara de servir la sopa hasta el mismo duodeno remedando el acto nutricional trofaláctico de las grullas con sus pollos. • ¿No se deja nada en el tintero? Inquirí maliciosamente. • Mmmmm, si…que sea dúctil, ligero, maleable, fraccionable, inalterable, inocuo, hipoalergénico, reconocible….y sobre todo que sea inútil. • ¿Ha dicho inútil? Pregunté un tanto perplejo. • Exactamente .Aunque parezca inverosímil cuantas menos aplicaciones tenga (industriales, alimenticias, etc.) y más lujoso sea (en el sentido de innecesario) más aumentará su utilidad marginal. Los bienes necesarios no sirven como dinero porque dinero sólo es aquello capaz de adquirir todos los bienes necesarios. El dinero por tanto ha de ser inútil, no puede satisfacer ninguna necesidad en sí salvo la del intercambio. Si el dinero fuese útil sería mercancía y no dinero. Es más fácil de entender si nos imaginamos coches. El primer Ferrari, el segundo BMW y el tercer Mercedes nos satisfarán en pago, pero a partir de determinado número de vehículos ya no querremos acumular más a pesar de su utilidad. Por estos hechos insoslayables durante los últimos siete milenios, ininterrumpidamente, siempre se ha impuesto por la sociedad (no los Estados o Gobiernos) el uso del oro y de la plata como DI-NE-RO. El martillo del juez volvió a repiquetear esas tres silabas. - ¿Por qué el oro? Pregunté aunque ya sabía casi una décima parte de la respuesta. -El oro, Don Javier, es muy difícil de falsificar. Su gran densidad de 19,3… esto es que en un litro de capacidad el peso sería de 19,3 Kg.…supongo que huelga el comentario… hace que intentar suplantarlo con otros metales no sea rentable, con platino pierdes dinero y, si son radiactivos de densidad superior, se añade a las pérdidas económicas de su falsificación unos continuos esputos sanguinolentos y unos extraños eccemas en la piel del falsificador que facilitarían el desenmascaramiento de la felonía. Aleteaba como un colibrí alrededor de una frase poniendo los adjetivos más exuberantes que encontraba en su imaginación para adornar sus palabras con la musicalidad de un bolero y la profusión semántica de un rapero de Bronxtoles. -De modo que conociendo el peso y medidas de una moneda de oro con un sencillo pie de rey y una báscula sea prácticamente imposible el engaño. El método para conocer su densidad mediante una báscula es: 1. Se pesa el objeto y se anota (peso A) 2. Se coloca un vaso de agua en la balanza y se ajusta a cero, 3. Se ata el objeto con hilo de peso despreciable, 4. Se introduce el objeto en el vaso, completamente sumergido, inmóvil y suspendido del hilo sin que toque ni el fondo ni las paredes, 5. Se anota el peso B del conjunto, 6. La densidad es A / B densidad de la plata: 10,5 densidad del oro: 19,3 Aunque parece que, últimamente, algunos bancos han rellenado alguno de sus lingotes de tungsteno (o wolframio como estudiábamos antes) porque tienen más ETF´s, esos papelitos que dicen que valen por oro, que oro en sus cámaras. Se calcula que hay unas 200.000 toneladas de oro extraídas desde el inicio de la humanidad…apenas para llenar dos piscinas olímpicas. Hay que remover una tonelada de roca para obtener 3 gramos de oro y un camión de minería no vale menos de 3 millones de dólares USA. Por ello es fundamental manejar el mercado del oro, el COMEX por ejemplo, para mantener su precio artificialmente bajo y que a la borregada no le de la tentación de desprenderse de los papelitos y se vuelquen en los metales mandando al garete el tinglado del dinero fiat. ¿Cree que es razonable que la producción minera per cápita mundial anual sea de menos de 1/10 de onza (la onza troy pesa 31,1 gramos) y que una onza de plata valga sólo 13 dólares USA? No me dio tiempo a intentar responder algo inteligente cuando lanzó la siguiente interrogación retórica, pues ni esperaba ni le importaba mi respuesta. -¿Sabía que a precios actuales la producción mundial de plata no llega a 8.300 millones de dólares? Respondí con los hombros de modo imperceptible. - El oro, estimado contertuliano, no se puede crear por decreto aunque la cámara de representantes lo apruebe por mayoría. Ni por unanimidad tampoco. El oro, la plata y el platino son dinero. Los americanos los llaman "honest money" (dinero honesto), ya que la gente sufre, suda, se hiere y muere trabajando para su difícil y cara obtención. La producción depende del esfuerzo humano, de la suerte, y de la inversión de la industria minera. Mientras las marionetas burócratas al servicio de las elites financieras pueden crear en un minuto mediante un ordenador 700.000.000.000 $ de la nada...con unos cuantos clicks del ratón…para ayudar a los bancos. Le dio otro sorbo al café. -De modo que hay que empezar a disociar mentalmente el oro (o plata, paladio, platino, etc.) del papel. Existe el valor intrínseco y el valor facial. Una moneda de una onza de oro puede tener un valor facial de 400 euros y cotizar en el mercado al peso (valores numismáticos a parte) por 300, 675, 1.220, etc...Pero NUNCA cero. Evidentemente si el valor facial es inferior al intrínseco pues se vende al peso y, si es al revés (vale más el valor facial que el del material que lleva) se entrega como tal. • En resumen, una moneda de plata tiene dos valores y utilizamos el más valioso en cada momento. Dije yo. • Correcto. Y el valor intrínseco de un billete de 500 euros (el papel tintado que lo conforma) tiene un valor de 0.05 euros aproximadamente. Puntualizó Julián. -No tiene de facto valor intrínseco sólo valor facial y, el valor facial depende única y exclusivamente de la CON-FI-AN-ZA (otra vez el martillo) Encaje esta pieza imprescindible, la clave del arco de medio punto del sistema, en todos los medios de comunicación que admiten publicidad, en su sempiterno discurso de la solidez de las instituciones y la necesaria confianza en el sistema. Por ello no tiene mucho sentido dar valor a los metales preciosos en función de su cotización en una moneda hiperinflacionada o fuertemente depreciada como es el papel higiénico verde conocido como dólar americano por ejemplo. Se comprende mejor hacia dónde va a ir el oro si medimos su poder adquisitivo en términos de productos de primera necesidad. Atento al ilustrativo ejemplo: Se puso a navegar por la red con su portátil copiando y pegando hipervínculos en una hoja de cálculo. Por mi parte aproveché para ir al servicio mientras reflexionaba sobre la charla que me había dado. Hacía unos seis meses que había conocido a Julián en el banco de un parque mientras yo observaba transeúntes. Corría la primavera del año 2002 en España y el cuerno de la abundancia del crédito fácil y el pleno precario empleo se derramaba sobre la piel de toro que desmanteló su industria al grito unánime de “viva la terciarización” roncando el sueño de la vida regalada revendiendo pisos y acomodando tumbonas en la playa. La conversación surgió de modo espontáneo entre dos tipos que no tenían nada que hacer salvo mirar pasar la vida, pero el hecho de que me tratase de usted a pesar de duplicarme en edad y de que mi informal aspecto no invitase a ello me predispuso a entablar mi primera conversación con aquel hombre que, con el tiempo, desmontaría toda la tramoya del grotesco teatro negro del sistema. Volví a la pequeña mesa redonda junto a la ventana de aquel bar “detodalavida” que es una eufemística perífrasis verbal de viejo, barato y sucio, mientras Julián me mostraba sus indagaciones. Precio del oro en 1850: $21 la onza What is the Historical Price of Gold? Precio actual: $1138 Incremento porcentual: 5319% Ejemplo de cesta de la compra en 1890 (oro a $21/oz) 1 docena de huevos: $0,208 1 Kg. de mantequilla: $0,56 3 Kg. de harina: $0,16 5 Kg. de patatas: $0,176 Total: $1,104 La misma cesta en 2010 1 docena de huevos: $1,19 1 Kg. de mantequilla: $4,58 3 Kg. de harina: $13,7 5 lb flour - Shop sales, stores & prices at TheFind.com 5 Kg. de patatas: $1,9 Total: $21,37 -Con una onza de oro compraba 19 cestas en 1850, hoy la misma onza le compra 53. En términos de poder adquisitivo alimentario absoluto ha ganado el 179%. En contraste con un dólar compraba una cesta en 1890 pero hoy sólo compra 0,05. En otras palabras, en 1890 con un dólar comía siete días, hoy ganando un dólar diario come un día ( y ayuna veinte) Quizás esto indique lo barata que está la comida hoy - gracias al petróleo barato que se está acabando- y quepa esperar una inflación ( subida de precio) alimentaría (en términos de oro) del mismo nivel en los próximos años cuando el crudo escasee y los especuladores se refugien en productos inelásticos como denominan en su jerga del infierno a , por ejemplo , los alimentos. En términos de ladrillos apilados en forma de vivienda que en la jerga no menos infernal de las panzersuegras se denomina nidito el análisis también es interesante. -¿Panzersuegras…? Repetí sin poder contener una carcajada. - Céntrese caballero que se me pierde en los detalles. A final del s. XIX una casa modesta en las afueras de Chicago costaba $500 (24 onzas de oro a $21/oz). How much did a house cost in the 19th century? Hoy andan por los $130.000, es decir, 114 onzas al precio actual. Chicago Home Prices and Heat Map - Trulia.com Quizás quepa esperar un ajuste inmobiliario del 80% en los años venideros, en parte mediante una subida nominal del oro y un bajada nominal simultánea de la vivienda. Si la subida del oro y la bajada de la vivienda son equivalentes ($_vivienda _ futuro / $_vivienda _ hoy = $_oro _ hoy / $_oro _ futuro), con la casa a $61.000 y el oro a $2.430 volveríamos al precio de 24 onzas que tenía esa vivienda en la época del patrón oro. La conclusión lógica del dinero es que si usted no es el propietario de la máquina que lo imprime le interesa que nadie lo haga. Lamentablemente los que tienen la manivela de la impresora no comparten sus intereses. - Y ¿Por qué se permitió imprimir el primer billete?- Le pregunté. - Retrotraigámonos en la historia para desmenuzar los pormenores de los sucesivos cambios. Procedente de China, Marco Polo (nada que ver con la esposa del Generalísimo) trajo hasta Europa el papel moneda y, desde aquí, se fue extendiendo al resto del mundo. El papel moneda representaba, esto es sustituía , con una firma de autoridad de algún prócer relevante o factotum de honestidad manifiesta, una cierta cantidad de oro, ( previamente depositada por el poseedor del papel moneda en un lugar conocido, fiable , seguro para una comunidad numerosa , estable y sería que el depositario ( el tipo que custodiaba el oro) se obligaba a devolver al portador de dicho papel por la cantidad en él expresada cuando le presentasen y entregasen dicho papel moneda . Empezamos a descender por la cadena de símbolos, emblemas, representaciones y metáforas.: el oro representaba el esfuerzo humano y el papel moneda representaba al oro. Pero todavía seguían siendo en cierto modo equivalentes, mensurables en términos de esfuerzo humano, de energía muscular o de tiempo para producir servicios o bienes. Durante siglos, el papel moneda funcionó de un modo más o menos aceptable (si obviamos las numerosas bancarrotas), además de muy eficiente, de transportar grandes valores con pequeño peso y volumen y menor riesgo de robo que el oro, por su mayor trazabilidad. El cordón umbilical que unía el mundo físico de la economía real y el mundo dinerario se iba debilitando pero todavía se basaba en horas de esfuerzo humano, de trabajo. Todo empezó a pudrirse cuando el interés, la usura, dejó de ser pecado. Pero de eso hablaremos otro día, ahora debo ir a dar de comer a mis gatos


----------



## Raskolnikov (30 Mar 2020)

Gold is Going into Hiding

El lease rate (costes de almacenaje) en bullion banks se ha disparado, y sus consecuencias.

se habia comentado por aqui que las mineras ya no hacen "hedging", ( o ventas en corto).
Pero segun en este video sí que siguen financiandose via ventas a futuro (forwards) pero que eso se va a acabar dado el
elevado "lease rate" y probablemente tengan que cerrar.

A ver si alguien puede aclarar y explicar este video con mas detalle

saludos


----------



## Raskolnikov (30 Mar 2020)

Epic Profit Potential from the Gold Carry

Mejor ver este video primero y despues el anterior


----------



## Mrbcn (31 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dile que por correos no las envie, que ponga DHL, GLS o incluso alguna compañia mas cara pero como las mande por correos igual ni llegan, me mandaron cosas el dia 16 y solo me han llegado dos de 12 paquetes que debia de haber recibido.
> 
> Por DHL y GLS si estan llegando, tambien por otras compañias que algunos foreros han puesto.



Tengo un envío procedente de Bélgica que lleva desde el 15 de marzo en correos, el 27 llegó al centro de distribución y sigo esperando. Reclamas y te dicen lo que pone la web, con lo que te quedas igual. 
Me hubiese llegado antes si me lo traen en un burro.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Mar 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Tengo un envío procedente de Bélgica que lleva desde el 15 de marzo en correos, el 27 llegó al centro de distribución y sigo esperando. Reclamas y te dicen lo que pone la web, con lo que te quedas igual.
> Me hubiese llegado antes si me lo traen en un burro.



De goldsilver.be por casualidad?


----------



## Mrbcn (31 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> De goldsilver.be por casualidad?



No, de un calentón en catawiki, cuando me llegue cierro la cuenta. 
goldsilver lo envía por FedEx, ayer pedí que me enviasen lo que tenía guardado, a ver lo que tardan, no espero menos de 15 días con suerte.


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)




----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Mar 2020)

@Spielzeug, como encajas este movimiento de Rusia en tu teoria RU-CN de terminar con el USD? Esas fotos de mazos y trompetas doradas contra el USD verde que compartes?

Si la noticia es cierta, RU esta dando un balon de oxigeno al USD, aliviando la escasez y las consecuentes alzas del precio del oro vs USD.

Espero tus piruetas mentales (desde el cariño).

(Bloomberg) -- Russia’s central bank, the world’s biggest bullion buyer, will stop domestic gold purchases starting next month.​​The central bank didn’t explain the move, only saying that future decisions will depend on the state of financial markets, according to a statement released Monday.​​The coronavirus outbreak has upended the global gold market by grounding thousands of flights that deliver the metal to banks and dealers around the world, causing shortages in key markets. While there’s plenty of metal available, it’s not always in the right place.​​*More gold from Russia could ease the tightness in the market. Suppliers may turn to chartered flights as a way to reach key buyers, said Eduard Rybkin, deputy head of the precious metals division at Lanta Bank in Moscow.*​​Russia’s relentless gold buying in recent years has been a key pillar of support for the market, putting a floor under prices as investors ditched safe havens and bought riskier, higher-yielding assets.​​The country’s monetary gold holdings rose to 73.6 million troy ounces as of the end of last month, according to Bank of Russia data. The stockpile was valued at $119.8 billion.​
Russia, the World’s Biggest Buyer of Gold, Will Stop Purchases - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Mar 2020)

@Long_Gamma

The Central Bank of Russian Federation. | Bank of Russia

En la página oficial del Banco central ruso no aparece nada.

En la prensa rusa tampoco... Por lo que veo veo la noticia procede de bloomberg, no se... Me parece un movimiento extraño, no tiene mucho sentido y menos en este momento.

De todas formas, el esquema ruso es el siguiente:

1. El banco central compra la producción nacional de oro con rublos que emite

2. El banco central vende es oro a los bancos comerciales rusos

3. Los bancos comerciales rusos ofrecen cuentas denominadas en oro a sus ciudadanos (con intereses)

4. El banco central añade a sus reservas lo que no compran los bancos comerciales (mucha menos cantidad que el oro que produce el país que queda en la banca comercial y en las cuentas de los ciudadanos)


Estaré atento a ver si veo alguna declaración oficial. En cualquier caso, puede ser que el banco central no se quede con más oro para sus reservas porque la producción sea absorbida por particulares y banca comercial. Iremos viendo...


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The Central Bank of Russian Federation. | Bank of Russia
> 
> En la página oficial del Banco central ruso no aparece nada.
> 
> En la prensa rusa tampoco...



Hay un conspi mexicano en RT - no poco panfletero, todo sea dicho - , un tal Bulgakov, k ha deslizado en uno de sus últimos vídeos k Rusia va a hacer un movimiento pronto frente al dólar como referencia monetaria mundial ( y k lo expondrá en próximas entregas , por supuestón y pa´variar  ).

Recordemos los apuntes ruskis a una crypto pseudoprivada basada en metales y hasta otras comodities.

En fin, despojado de manolismo y güisfulzinkings, ahí queda.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Mar 2020)

Grande Keith (soy fiel accionista de su First Majestic Silver): _Keith Neumeyer: Miners Need To Stop Supplying the COMEX_


----------



## felino66 (31 Mar 2020)

.

Rusia anuncia oficialmente que cesa de comprar la producción nacional del oro.... mmm


¿Y si a partir de ahora al BC ruso le da por comprar directamente al LBMA a saco y solicita la entrega del físico?

¿Y si algún otro hiciera lo mismo (CN)?

¿Y si al hacer eso demuestra que el rey está desnudo y abre la caja de pandora de su insolvencia en la entrega del físico?



p.d.1 : La no compra del bc ruso no implica que no lo puedan almacenar y venderlo más tarde al estado cuando interese.

p.d.2 : ¿Por qué habría de hacer esa declaración "ahora precisamente" el BC ruski?

p.d.3 : Operación Oil "Ok" - Operación Gold "in progress"... wait a moment please



En fin, sólo son divagaciones de una mañana lluviosa, ustedes me disculpen.

¿Opiniones?


.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Mar 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Rusia anuncia oficialmente que cesa de comprar la producción nacional del oro.... mmm



Oficialmente no hay nada en la página oficial del Banco central ruso. De hecho han declarado festivos bancarios por el coronavirus desde ayer hasta el día 3 de abril.

En la prensa rusa no hay tampoco nada al respecto...

Toda la noticia que ha sido replicada por muchas páginas proviene de Bloomberg que a su vez cita a un tal Eduard Rybkin que supuestamente es el encargado de la sección de metales preciosos del Lanta Bank de Moscu como fuente. Dice que el motivo es la volatilidad que hay en el mercado...

Es muy raro, no se Rick... iremos viendo en cualquier caso.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @Spielzeug, como encajas este movimiento de Rusia en tu teoria RU-CN de terminar con el USD? Esas fotos de mazos y trompetas doradas contra el USD verde que compartes?
> 
> Si la noticia es cierta, RU esta dando un balon de oxigeno al USD, aliviando la escasez y las consecuentes alzas del precio del oro vs USD.
> 
> ...



Según los datos que disponemos del último mes no es cierto que haya detenido las compras, eso sí, reducidas muchísimo a lo que tenían acostumbrado, pero es que no veo el problema o de que paren en las compras o de que hagan un paréntesis, las intenciones exactas nunca las sabremos, solo leer los pocos datos que tengamos. 
El que le den liquidez al mercado del oro tampoco lo veo raro, sinceramente no creo que quieran que se rompa nada, pese a que junto a China quieran tomar el control, yo veo claro que las fuertes compras de los últimos años fueron posibles al cambio de la deuda USA por el metal extraído en su país, seguramente este equivocado, pero para cambiar de opinión necesito muchos más datos, que seguramente si Spielg y L_G no han encontrado es porque no existen para el común de los mortales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Long_Gamma
> 
> The Central Bank of Russian Federation. | Bank of Russia
> 
> ...



En un país como China o Rusia el que el pueblo tenga oro está bien visto por sus gobiernos, se incentiva y facilita al pueblo para hacerlo, por aquello de todos a una como en Fuente Ovejuna, o por no seque artículo de la Constitución Española que dice Pablo.


----------



## Lego. (31 Mar 2020)

COMEX Can't Find Any 400 Oz Bars For Its New Gold Futures Contract


----------



## Lego. (31 Mar 2020)

lagasale dijo:


> Jaja gente el oro siempre es pasajero.. siempre. Los más poderosos del mundo, tienen la manija, para después de unos meses llevar las bolsas a niveles previos a la crisis. . Y el oro volver a los niveles históricos. A muy corto plazo, puede ser oportunidad, pero a largo. . .buscar acciones de verdad. Ahí está el punto.



para la mayoría aquí el oro no es inversión ni especulación sino ahorro con seguro anti catástrofe.

Si en el momento de usarlo ha aumentado su poder adquisitivo, mejor que mejor. Si lo ha perdido no será mucho, y esa pérdida sería la prima que pagamos por estar asegurados contra cisnes negros.

Por cierto ¿qué es eso que se ve acercándose en el cielo, que de repente se ha tapado el sol? ¿Será un avión? ¿Será un pájaro? Superman seguro que no es.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2020)

Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.

¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto



Si, creo que lo llaman “ley de la oferta y la demanda” o algo por el estilo.
La oferta actual es inversamente proporcional a la enorme demanda existente para ambos metales. Como el oro está por las nubes, la demanda es algo menor y el sobreprecio lo mismo. Como la plata está tirada de precio “oficial”, la demanda es inaudita, y el sobreprecio pues lo mismo... y todo eso...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto



El dorado coins las tiene mas baratas que eso.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Mar 2020)

Cuando he mirado este medio día había silver eagles a 20,99 desde 10 onzas que no es mucha diferencia pero ya no son 22


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> @Spielzeug, como encajas este movimiento de Rusia en tu teoria RU-CN de terminar con el USD? Esas fotos de mazos y trompetas doradas contra el USD verde que compartes?
> 
> Si la noticia es cierta, RU esta dando un balon de oxigeno al USD, aliviando la escasez y las consecuentes alzas del precio del oro vs USD.
> 
> ...



En Rusia en breve, se va a devaluar la moneda. Y no hablo de la devaluación actual de mercado, un 30% rublo vs dolar y euro. 
Le van a quitar un cero a la economía directamente, como han hecho ya en varias ocasiones. Rusia sigue sancionada y económicamente, está sufriendo, pero a cambio, la deuda sobre su PIB no es ni del 20%, y además, está en manos nacionales. Así que no tiene deudas que pagar en dólares o euros o yenes, por lo que es un as en la manga para conseguir aumentar la producción nacional de productos a buen precio, para el mercado interno...y externo.

Aparte la economía se está dolarizando peligrosamente. Sí, dolarizando. Así que devaluando le das un portazo a la moneda extranjera, sobre todo si el consumo se vuelve interno y no importador.

Ya lo he contado varias veces, pero repito que en Rusia no hay oro a la venta disponible en los canales habituales. Lo puedes conseguir por fuera, eso sí, a spot + 20%. Igual que el BTC, que te lo pagan un 20% sobre spot.
Y antes (hace un año), no era así. Te podías hacer con cualquier emisión del banco central, al mes de la emisión.
Se vienen acontecimientos importantes en todos los países. Ojito


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Mar 2020)

Monedas de Plata Canguro - Dracma Metales de Inversión


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia en breve, se va a devaluar la moneda. Y no hablo de la devaluación actual de mercado, un 30% rublo vs dolar y euro.
> Le van a quitar un cero a la economía directamente, como han hecho ya en varias ocasiones. Rusia sigue sancionada y económicamente, está sufriendo, pero a cambio, la deuda sobre su PIB no es ni del 20%, y además, está en manos nacionales. Así que no tiene deudas que pagar en dólares o euros o yenes, por lo que es un as en la manga para conseguir aumentar la producción nacional de productos a buen precio, para el mercado interno...y externo.
> 
> Aparte la economía se está dolarizando peligrosamente. Sí, dolarizando. Así que devaluando le das un portazo a la moneda extranjera, sobre todo si el consumo se vuelve interno y no importador.
> ...




Dices que en rusia compran a spot mas 20.........

Esque los rusos son idiotas y no pueden por ejemplo comprar en ebay o en las mismas paginas que comprais vosotros ???

En granada si intento conprar en tienda fisica tambien me clavan vivo pero entro en internet y compro donde quiera.............. pues igual haran en Rusia digo yo.


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto



Dónde has visto la plata a 12 €? No será la plata de papel? Porque la de verdad está a más de 20


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Dónde has visto la plata a 12 €? No será la plata de papel? Porque la de verdad está a más de 20



Si cotizacion plata papel me referia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Abr 2020)

Editado, me acabo de dar cuenta que ya pusieron lo de Dracma metales... aunque me parece a mi que las acaban de subir algo de precio...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Abr 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Editado, me acabo de dar cuenta que ya pusieron lo de Dracma metales... aunque me parece a mi que las acaban de subir algo de precio...









Todavía quedan barracudas en eldorado a19,99 a partir de 10 onzas, una 20,50.
Si me llegan las ases sin problema esta semana y sigue habiendo barracudas allá que voy otra vez


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

US Mint is Shutdown Due to CornaVirus | What Happens Next?

Altos cargos de la US Mint (fabrica de la moneda de los EEUU) han dado positivo y de un cierre temporal de quince días han pasado a un cierre sin fecha de reapertura.

Refinerías y cecas cerradas. No es posible adquirir oro físico mientras dure la lucha contra el "virus" (mientras se gestiona el reset). Los beneficiados de la impresora y el poder en la sombra son los que dan positivo: no van a poder poner a salvo sus ahorros y se han tomado las medidas necesarias para que el fiat que acumulan valga 0: parada de la producción + QE's y helicopter money global = valor cero
del dinero fiat en poco tiempo.

Mientras tanto la referencia de formación del precio únicamente sirve para el oro papel. No hay físico disponible a ese precio por lo que en este momento son mercados diferentes cada uno con su oferta y demanda y su precio de equilibrio.

Mientras el mercado de oro papel sigue "funcionando" ya que no es más que una extensión del dinero fiat, en el mercado de oro físico la ley de Gresham es implacable y el físico, el dinero bueno, desaparece del mercado.

Ante la imposibilidad de conseguir metales hay que buscar alternativas que sirvan lo mejor posible como reservas de valor. Ya se había comentado por aquí el tema de los licores, tabaco y otros productos no perecederos. No va a haber muchos más refugios mientras tanto.

La lucha contra el virus pasa a otro nivel, los mensajes crípticos del gobierno chino se centran en las sociedades secretas que conforman el poder en la sombra, sus rituales de sangre y magia negra:



Frente a la estrella de cinco puntas invertida (magia negra), las figuras forman una estrella con la punta arriba (magia blanca).

El virus rojo con colmillos vampirescos y un ojo guiñado (el ojo que todo lo ve) simboliza las sociedades secretas que infectan el sistema político. Quién lo tiene que entender, recibe y decodifica el mensaje. A los que no estamos en el tema, nos suena a "chino".

@Vilux tiene un hilo respecto a esta lucha que se ha camuflado como una pandemia. Hay mucho ruido en el hilo que ha abierto pero merece la pena algunos aportes:

Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> US Mint is Shutdown Due to CornaVirus | What Happens Next?
> 
> Altos cargos de la US Mint (fabrica de la moneda de los EEUU) han dado positivo y de un cierre temporal de quince días han pasado a un cierre sin fecha de reapertura.
> 
> ...



El bloqueo y la capitalización oficial del precio por el Oro papel anulan el efecto de red para el Oro y ése es un enorme lastre, imo ( ni mercado, ni revalorización, ni adopción... ).

Todo está abocado a las mil ventanillas fiat-crypto, perfectamente operativas como válvula de escape fiat.. El pistoletazo de salida de las cryptos castuzas , todas ya preparaditas en el frigo, va a generar la campaña promocional más sonada de la historia. Y las opciones de Oro tokenizado son , pese a tener un nicho descomunal en estas circunstancias, una millonésima parte del sector crypto absolutamente irrelevante.

El bobierno que quiera hacerse con una reserva de valor global lo tiene en la palma de la mano. Y es AHORA, ofreciendo Oro físico y garantía de custodia y/o entrega. Hay k querer.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto



Yo, lo que esté por debajo de 40 lo veo regalado.... este mes, porque ya veréis el que viene. 

Me asombra que parezcan caras las onzas a 22 euros. La gente no debe mirar la gráfica más allá de un mes.

Yo tengo onzas compradas a 30 euros y nunca me preocupó lo más mínimo, ni en el momento de comprarlas, ni todos estos años. Yo sabía perfectamente lo que iba a pasar. Nunca las hubiera vendido por menos. Cuando bajaron de precio era señal de que no las necesitaba y me iba bien, y ahora....

Y creo que todos los veteranos de aquí, lo mismo.


----------



## mundofila (1 Abr 2020)

Ahora mismo está claro que empresas tipo goldsilver, heubach... están funcionando en base a oferta y demanda. Cecas cerradas, pedidos retrasados,... han vendido su stock y lo poco que les queda está sujeto a la demanda.... y lo saben.
Por otro lado creo que a veces miramos el mundo de las onzas de plata como si ese fuera el mundo de la plata, cuando (he mirado datos del 2018) las monedas y lingotes absorben aprox.el 15% de la producción.
Es verdad que es el mercado mas visible, mas accesible al común de los mortales ya que todos podemos ver precios desde casa y seguirlo minuto a minuto, pero ¿sabemos qué está pasando en el 85% restante? ¿Qué precios se están manejando? ¿La plata para usos industriales se está pagando casi al doble del spot? Yo lo desconozco.


----------



## Lego. (1 Abr 2020)

ESTO


mundofila dijo:


> ¿La plata para usos industriales se está pagando casi al doble del spot? Yo lo desconozco.



Bien visto. Ese es el verdadero testigo del precio mínimo de la plata en físico.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Abr 2020)

mundofila dijo:


> Ahora mismo está claro que empresas tipo goldsilver, heubach... están funcionando en base a oferta y demanda. Cecas cerradas, pedidos retrasados,... han vendido su stock y lo poco que les queda está sujeto a la demanda.... y lo saben.
> Por otro lado creo que a veces miramos el mundo de las onzas de plata como si ese fuera el mundo de la plata, cuando (he mirado datos del 2018) las monedas y lingotes absorben aprox.el 15% de la producción.
> Es verdad que es el mercado mas visible, mas accesible al común de los mortales ya que todos podemos ver precios desde casa y seguirlo minuto a minuto, pero ¿sabemos qué está pasando en el 85% restante? ¿Qué precios se están manejando? ¿La plata para usos industriales se está pagando casi al doble del spot? Yo lo desconozco.



La mayoría de la plata para usos industriales está parada, no hay demanda porque no hay usos industriales, por lo menos de momento, por eso es mucho más difícil analizarla, tiene muchos más inconvenientes que distorsionan su análisis, empezando por el iva, su minúsculo mercado, que encima se reparte con una mitad industrial que de repente a desaparecido la demanda otra mitad monetaria que se ha visto desbordada la demanda, pero no hay oferta, vamos lo que viene siendo un caos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> US Mint is Shutdown Due to CornaVirus | What Happens Next?
> 
> Altos cargos de la US Mint (fabrica de la moneda de los EEUU) han dado positivo y de un cierre temporal de quince días han pasado a un cierre sin fecha de reapertura.



Mecachis.

El otro día compré a europeanmint un águila de oro (1/10 oz) para que me la fuesen almacenando y tal.

Ponía (y sigue poniendo) que pre-sale, 4-8 semanas.

¿Tendrán garantizado el pedido? ¿Me harán la del nazareno?

Gracias, muchachos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

La pregunta del millón... Cuánto le queda al COMEX antes de que lo cierren por "coronavirus" o bien por que se quede seco del todo?

Gold traders are paid not to redeem Comex EFPs, London sources say

Están pagando un sobreprecio a cambio de no redimir los contratos en oro físico. Este sobreprecio no se incluye en el precio oficial que es más bajo de lo que realmente se está pagando por los contratos.

Pero esto no impide que pese a ser un mercado donde se negocia papel casi exclusivamente, se está pidiendo la entrega de físico cada vez más:




El "récord" es apenas el 4% de los contratos pero ha sido suficiente para que el LBMA tuvo que salir al rescate con oro en otros formatos diferentes a los estándares del COMEX. Ya no hay lingotes good delivery disponibles:

COMEX Can't Find Any 400 Oz Bars For Its New Gold Futures Contract

Cuánto aguantará el LBMA rescatando al COMEX? Pues parece que no mucho más:

The Shortage Of LBMA Bars Persisted Before Coronavirus


Esto en el mercado de oro-papel, en el mercado de oro físico para particulares las pocas tiendas que todavía funcionan tienen vendida la mercancía antes de haberla recibido ellos y posiblemente sean los últimos envíos viendo que las refinerías y las cecas han cerrado:

Edelmetallhändler: Nachschub stockt, physisches Gold wird knapp - was es zu beachten gibt - 01.04.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

Ya sólo va a quedar el precio que se forme con la oferta y la demanda de los particulares. Por lo que leí recientemente, hay cinco compradores por cada vendedor. Se puede comprobar la situación en este mismo foro en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros:

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

Hace falta otra forma de descubrir el precio del oro con urgencia, el mercado está roto


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Abr 2020)

Es alucinante, en goldsilver prácticamente todo agotado


----------



## Long_Gamma (2 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La pregunta del millón... Cuánto le queda al COMEX antes de que lo cierren por "coronavirus" o bien por que se quede seco del todo?
> 
> Gold traders are paid not to redeem Comex EFPs, London sources say
> 
> ...



Un pelin de rigor respecto a tu comentario, con el que estoy de acuerdo en el mensaje de fondo. Mas gente acudiendo a la entrega en un momento en el que mints y refinerias estan paradas.

Contratos "stopped" no significa entregados fisicamente. No puedes calcular 4% * total de contratos = fisico que se requiere para la entrega del mes de abril COMEX.
EFP, Exchange for Physical no es "redimir los contratos en oro físico".
Y mas en lo personal, no me gustan los Dave Kranzler, Harvey Organ, KWN y sensacionalistas del mismo pelo (soy yo, cada uno que haga lo que quiera)
Y tendreis que esperar todavia para "la quiebra del COMEX" me temo... viendo lo que esta pasando con las entregas este mes de abril


----------



## Long_Gamma (2 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug tu admirados, los corruptos, trileros y falsos*** CN, adquiriendo la menor cantidad de oro, este ultimo mes, en una decada... Y es el SGE, el mercado local.

Ya se el bla-bla-bla de que esta todo cerrado por el covid etc... pero no podian haber abierto otros canales para que la amada, protegida e informada poblacion de lo que es dinero de verdad pudiera comprar?

O es que ya tienen suficiente y el "reset" viene la semana que viene?


***Ya se que todos cocinan los datos macro pero lo de CN es de autentica risa
Tachan, tachan... magicamente todos los problemas han quedado atras y estan creciendo de nuevo . 100% recuperada!!
Jodidos chinos





China Is "Fixed": Chinese PMIs Soar Back Into Expansion, Smashing Expectations
China's Fake Number Parade Continues: Caixin PMI Soars, Prints Just Barely In "Expansion"


----------



## tastas (2 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hace falta otra forma de descubrir el precio del oro con urgencia, el mercado está roto



No, no está roto. Lo que se está poniendo de manifiesto es que no es lo mismo el oro papel que el oro.
Esos 5 compradores por cada vendedor encontrarán un precio, aunque alguno desistirá porque "loj especuladore me lo venden mu caro".


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Abr 2020)

@Long_Gamma : Si, es oficial que el banco central ruso para de comprar oro. Pero eso no quiere decir que ese oro vaya a salir de Rusia, tal vez se quede en el sistema financiero y particulares rusos.

También puede ser que se vaya a parar la producción y por tanto por ahora no se pueda comprar porque no están produciendo. Iremos viendo... Lo que no creo es que llegando a la meta de den por vencidos  



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Un pelin de rigor respecto a tu comentario, con el que estoy de acuerdo en el mensaje de fondo. Mas gente acudiendo a la entrega en un momento en el que mints y refinerias estan paradas.



Cerradas las mints y las refinerías, los minoristas secos, no hay otro lugar para conseguir físico justo en el momento de mayor demanda. Es normal que aumente la gente que quiere recibir físico y solicite la entrega pese a que le ofrezcan más papelitos si renuncia.

Han bastado un par de semanas de mints y refinerías cerradas para que haya problemas. Y esto no son especulaciones de autores sensacionalistas, el LBMA tuvo que salir al rescate del COMEX con un formato diferente al de los lingotes de 100 onzas.
El formato de 400 oz que es el que habitualmente usan los bancos centrales es el que han puesto a disposición desde Londres para evitar el incumplimiento del COMEX.

Al ser un formato ajeno al del COMEX, han tenido que hacer un "apaño" y crear un nuevo oro-papel :
CME Group to Launch New Gold Futures Contract with Expanded, Flexible Delivery in 100-ounce, 400-ounce or 1-kilo Bars - CME Group

Con cuatro de esos nuevos papeles (con el formato de 100 onzas que usa el COMEX) te da derecho a un lingote good delivery de 400 onzas. Y problema de liquidez de físico resuelto con más papel todavía... (hay que reconocer la originalidad para sacar conejos de la chistera).

___________

Todavía no ha cerrado el COMEX, sólo está teniendo problemillas con dos semanas de refinerías y cecas cerradas... Eso se podía prever en los análisis del COT que sigues?? Creo que no...

Qué crees que pasará con otro par de semanas de cierre de mints y de refinerías? Y si dura un mes?? Iremos viendo...

Ahora vamos con otros factores que tampoco vas a poder prever analizando el COT. Comienzo con una pregunta:

Porque este problemilla con el oro físico sólo está afectando al COMEX que es el mercado donde se puede redimir dólares en oro?
En el resto de mercados la situación es bien diferente y se está vendiendo con descuento respecto al precio del COMEX:
Virus Shutdowns See Gold Bullion Premiums Whip Sharply After Comex Shorts Quit at Record Pace | Gold News
Tanto en China como en India se está vendiendo con descuento respecto al precio del COMEX...

Porque ocurre esto? Están liquidando dólares por oro en el mercado de oro denominado en dólares? No podrían ir a comprar el físico que escasea en Nueva York a esos mercados que lo venden con descuento y hacer arbitraje?

How China’s Central Bank Distorts the Shanghai Gold Price

El premium de Shanghái lo controla el gobierno chino y ahora ha decidido que se venda con descuento. No me preguntes los motivos pero en principio un sobrespot alto sirve para frenar la huida de capitales, entiendo que ahora quiere el efecto contrario...

Lo cual encaja con que las importaciones de oro sean las menores en 10 años. Pero eso no quiere decir que se haya movido menos oro en el mercado de Shanghái pueden estar exportando, lo que no sabemos es a quién. Si sabemos que para ello hay que utilizar yuanes.

Resumen: dólares volviendo a EEUU y yuanes volviendo a China. La diferencia es que el mundo está infectado de dólares pero apenas hay reservas de yuanes en el mundo. El esquema ruso se basa precisamente en eso: ser moneda de reserva es un problema ya que sólo puede liquidarse por oro en el mercado que la admita. Es la vacuna rusa contra el "virus verde que infecta la economía": el mercado de oro de la moneda de reserva se va a vaciar y es lo que parece que está ocurriendo. El resto de mercados de oro en otras divisas no parecen tener los problemas que tiene el COMEX...

PD. Te noto nervioso y algo agresivo, relax compañero que vamos en el mismo barco aunque no estemos de acuerdo en todo... 

Saludos!


----------



## Frankiesc (2 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estaba pensando en coger unas Onzas de plata a Invest coin, pero veo que el sobrespot en la plata es brutal. Si la onza está a 12 euros según cotizaciones oficial, las onzas más baratas están sobre 22/24 euros... eso es un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Lo veis normal? El oro también tiene bastante sobreprecio, pero no tanto



En Coininvest las tienen más baratas... pero respondiendo a tu pregunta, te diría lo que ya te dijo Bruce Lee, es la oferta y la demanada...

Comprar Monedas de Plata, | coininvest.com


----------



## Silver94 (2 Abr 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> En Coininvest las tienen más baratas... pero respondiendo a tu pregunta, te diría lo que ya te dijo Bruce Lee, es la oferta y la demanada...
> 
> Comprar Monedas de Plata, | coininvest.com



¿Donde ves que estén más baratas? De 23,02 (Kangoo) no baja ninguna, ligeramente por encima la Krugger, y la mierda de Venom. El resto a partir de 25,39,


----------



## Frankiesc (2 Abr 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿Donde ves que estén más baratas? De 23,02 (Kangoo) no baja ninguna, ligeramente por encima la Krugger, y la mierda de Venom. El resto a partir de 25,39,


----------



## esseri (2 Abr 2020)

Cryptos y Oro zumbando. En una de éstas, la cosa se irá de madre sin la corrección correspondiente...y si no hay novedades en cuanto a la gestión del precio, no pinta k sea el metal. Insisto en el efecto de red y la enorme disponibilidá de mercáo del ranking crypto, sin el menor problema ahora mismo para ponerse alcista y k el bloqueado/acojonado himbersor PLANETARIO medio - en acciones, metal, tocho, etc - asista al espectáculo como vaca mirando al tren. Por mi parte, repito : Al que le salga de los mismos wevos, lo tiene a ídem para k el Oro sea dinero hábil. Y no hay más.

Por cierto, PSOE-PP...Madrí-Farsa y ahora...Chinorris-Yankees en clave Manolista ??? ...Lo k faltaba, vamos . Por mí como si se fuckan a ambos si lo k se gana es ahorrarnos triles al resto...k hasta el puto nardo de la genocida castuza global en pleno , mirusté.

Si el personal no es capaz de descabalgarse de panfletadas baratas, el topic del Oro , k es lo k importa, o debería, ganará poco. Por no hablar de k la salida más lógica, siquiera por pura estadística y más viendo el teatro sincronizado k nos están soltando a nivel global...es k un par de gorrinos cebados como ésos vayan a pachas bajo el mantel tirándose el pisto en escena ... para k el resultado sea el de CASI siempre : Encular a los de siempre...y no sólo en sus putos países, desgraciadamente.

En fin y resumiendo : Oro y cryptos rebotando a la par , forzadamente incluso y a veces más y otras menos...aunque de éso va el asunto. Pero...caña y pintxotorti a k en una de las correcciones de rigor, lo k se va , por pura minusvalía del mercado contrario , serán las cryptos. Y sin razones para frenar a ojos de tenedores de un fiat k quema en las manos. De éso, y sin que el cotarro Orero se marque un giro k le dé cancha para "expresarse"... toda la pinta, vamos. En mi opinión.


----------



## esseri (2 Abr 2020)

Por cierto...a cuenta de la alusión a un SGE en mínimos de mercadeo...he buscado algo de info genérica y mi duda es si la exposición a continuación es correcta. Funcionan aún en estos términos ??? En físico ???

@Long_Gamma @Spielzeug

*¿Qué es el Shanghai International Gold Exchange (SGEI)?*


(OroyFinanzas.com) – El Shanghai International Gold Exchange-SGEI surge en septiembre de 2014 como una filial del Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE) para posibilitar el comercio y custodia de oro físico a inversores extranjeros a través de contratos específicamente diseñados en una plataforma propia y así tratar de desarrollar el mercado internacional del oro.

Estos contratos específicos se cotizan y negocian en esta plataforma y el oro es físicamente entregado a los compradores internacionales, por eso, dentro de su estructura, cuenta también con bóvedas de seguridad para el almacenamiento y custodia del oro independientes. Estas bóvedas están situadas junto a otras del SGE pero a diferencia de éstas, que están destinadas para satisfacer la demanda interna de oro en China, el oro guardado en las bóvedas del SGEI es susceptible de ser comerciado y exportarse libremente al extranjero.

Para poder ser miembro internacional del SGE, la entidad solicitante debe estar registrada fuera de la República Popular China aunque como sucede con el China Construction Bank (sito en la zona franca de Shanghai) o el Banco de China (registrado en Hong Kong) también tienen esta consideración. Actualmente hay aproximadamente 70 miembros internacionales de la SGE como son los bancos JP Morgan Chase (Londres), Scotia Bank (Canadá), Standard Chartered (Sudáfrica), UBS (Suiza), ANZ (Nueva Zelanda), VTB , Sberbank y Otkritie (Rusia), y cuenta también entre sus miembros con empresas dedicadas a la refinería de metales, como son PAMP y Metalor o la alemana Heraeus.

Los objetivos del SGEI son varios. Por un lado, internacionalizar el SGE, ya que los miembros internacionales pueden negociar contratos tanto internacionales como nacionales dentro del SGE. También introducir el yuan chino y otras monedas offshore en la actividad de negociación SGE y tratar de internacionalizar la moneda china. Así, tratan de mejorar y ajustar mejor los precios del oro, los volúmenes de negociación y la liquidez en la Bolsa, fortaleciendo el intercambio de divisas. Por último, el SGEI pretende favorecer a Shanghai como un centro de reexportación de oro y, en última instancia, convertirse en el principal centro de reexportación de oro en Asia. Una medida que también favorece e impulsa la actividad de Shanghai y fortalece su posición como Centro Financiero Internacional.

El SIEG ofrece 3 tipos de contratos de oro físico a los miembros internacionales y sus clientes, con el precio establecido siempre en yuanes. Dado que el mercado del oro chino todavía no está completamente liberalizado (y las exportaciones de oro de China están prohibidas en general), el oro negociado con estos productos internacionales debe separarse del mercado interno de oro chino. Por eso el SIEG está situado en la Zona Franca de Shanghai, porque a efectos aduaneros se considera una zona fuera de China donde el oro puede ser importado y exportado sin necesidad de cumplir los procedimientos aduaneros nacionales que rigen en China.

Como señalamos, hay 3 tipos de contratos físicos de productos de oro listados para negociar. El primero es para lingotes de 12,5 kg de oro con una pureza no inferior al 99,5%. También hay contratos de lingotes de 1 kg de oro con una pureza no inferior al 99,99% y por último contratos de oro de 100 gramos con pureza del 99,99%. Todos estos están denominados en yuanes y pueden ser negociados onshore u offshore. A diferencia del mercado de oro de Londres o del mercado de futuros de oro COMEX, el Shanghai Gold Exchange es un mercado para el oro físico, es decir, aquí los comerciantes deben mantener la cantidad total de oro físico –si eres vendedor- o los fondos necesarios –si eres comprador- antes de realizar las transacciones. Los miembros internacionales del SGEI también están capacitados para comerciar otros 8 productos de oro listados en el SGE pero sólo pueden depositar y retirar el oro negociado en los 3 productos que hemos señalado antes. De éstos, el más habitual es con diferencia el primero de todos con un volumen de ventas que en 2016 ascendió a las 189 toneladas de oro. Los otros tipos de contratos negociados son prácticamente testimoniales.

En cualquier caso, todos los miembros internacionales de SGEI y sus clientes deben abrir una cuenta específica en uno de los siete bancos de liquidación designados por las autoridades. Estos 7 bancos comerciales designados por el SIEG son el Banco de China, el Banco de Comunicaciones, el ICBC, el Banco de la Construcción de China, el Banco de Agricultura de China, el Banco de Comerciantes de China y el Banco de Desarrollo de Shanghai.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Abr 2020)

@esseri : que yo sepa no ha cambiado, salvo que han admitido más actores especialmente empresas mineras tanto por las adquisiciones que ha ido haciendo China como porque en general ofrecen mejores precios que en otros mercados.

Es un mercado de oro físico y sólo admite yuanes. El gobierno chino lo utiliza también para estabilizar el cambio del yuan.

Aquí dejo un artículo de mi analista favorito que explica las diferencias culturales respecto al oro entre oriente y occidente:

The West-East Ebb and Flood of Gold

Resumen: oriente compra oro cuando baja de precio y vende cuando sube. Occidente compra cuando el precio sube y vende cuando baja. Puede explicar porque este último mes ha sido el de menor importación de oro en el SGE.

Más artículos del autor (anteriormente firmaba como Koos Jansen que es bastante más pronunciable):
Voima Gold Insight | Jan Nieuwenhuijs

@Long_Gamma : no es nada sensacionalista este autor


----------



## vegadelos7 (2 Abr 2020)

Hola, una pregunta de un novato en comprar manedas de oro, he visto una tiendo de monedas que vende los soberanos usados a 365euros y las monedas de 25pts del centenario a 360€, os parecen que eta bien el precio?
Gracias
Si no es el sitio correcto lo podeis borrar


----------



## Somedus (2 Abr 2020)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta de un novato en comprar manedas de oro, he visto una tiendo de monedas que vende los soberanos usados a 365euros y las monedas de 25pts del centenario a 360€, os parecen que eta bien el precio?
> Gracias
> Si no es el sitio correcto lo podeis borrar




Precio sobre spot menor del 5%. Tal como están las cosas ahora me parecen muy buenos precios.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Abr 2020)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta de un novato en comprar manedas de oro, he visto una tiendo de monedas que vende los soberanos usados a 365euros y las monedas de 25pts del centenario a 360€, os parecen que eta bien el precio?
> Gracias
> Si no es el sitio correcto lo podeis borrar



Muy baratas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Abr 2020)

En Rankia, la charla sobre el oro por parte de Francisco Llinares y Unai me parece interesante, el enlace lo ha puesto un compañero en uno de estos hilos del oro. 
Por cierto a Llinares le había leído algo en Rankia hace tiempo, pero a Unai no, me han gustado bastante y al Sr. Unai en particular mucho más técnico pero más creíble que el discurso de Llinares que para mí también lo es, por cierto el Sr. Unai me recuerda mucho al compañero Long_Gamma (perdoname por comparar y no estoy insinuando nada, que tampoco pasa nada) pero la prosa me rima. 
Mi más sincera enhorabuena a ambos, compañero L_G y por supuesto al Sr. Unai y a todos los que siguen aportando desinteresadamente en estos hilos varios sobre metales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Abr 2020)

Más que el mismo lenguaje técnico, que es bastante común dentro de muchos o casi todas las personas que han trabajado intensamente en el mundo anglo relacionado con los negocios, es el discurso de fondo, pero bueno tampoco tiene importancia y es indiferente, comparto y agradezco el discurso de ambos, y como no me encanta cotejarlo con el escenario que plantea el compañero Spielzeug y tb otros compañeros por supuesto.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> PD. Te noto nervioso y algo agresivo, relax compañero que vamos en el mismo barco aunque no estemos de acuerdo en todo...
> 
> 
> > Spiel, la "quiebra" del COMEX es un tema recurrente desde hace años. Solo intento complementar tus interesantes aportes con matizaciones tecnicas de temas que conozco, por haberme peleado con ello en detalle años atras. Lo facil para mi seria subirme al carro de la euforia y solo hablar de inmediatos patrones oro, defaults LBMA y oro 10k/oz. Soy consciente que no hago amigos con mensajes que la gente preferiria no oir.
> ...


----------



## Aro (3 Abr 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (3 Abr 2020)

@Long_Gamma :
El tema del COMEX es recurrente, así como la separación del precio del oro-papel del precio del oro-fisico.

Dicen que es fácil creer en aquello que deseas que ocurra... (aplicable también a lo que comentas sobre el espíritu crítico de la gente). Pero en este caso parece que está ocurriendo, falta por ver si es algo puntual por lo excepcional del momento o si se agrava la situación.

Lo cierto es que el COMEX está teniendo problemas con la entrega de oro físico y como particulares (al menos en occidente) no podemos conseguir oro al precio que marca el mercado de oro-papel.

A mi me surgen las siguientes preguntas:

1. Porque está escasez sólo afecta de momento al COMEX? Es un mercado global, si hay mucha demanda de oro en dólares y por tanto mayores precios respecto a otros mercados porque no hay arbitraje?
Como he comentado en el anterior post, en un mundo inundado de dólares lo normal es que los liquiden en el COMEX que es donde los aceptan.

2. Va a ocurrir lo mismo en otros mercados de oro denominados en otras divisas? Si hay arbitraje, el oro de otros mercados irá al COMEX para aprovecharse de los mayores precios y acabaría así con la escasez puntual de éste...

3. Si se alarga la situación durante más tiempo cómo y dónde se va a formar el precio? Cuanto va a durar?
Por lo pronto están cancelando eventos programados para noviembre:
La cumbre del clima COP26 de la ONU se retrasa a 2021 por el Covid-19
Aguantará el COMEX tanto tiempo si ha habido problemas con apenas dos semanas?

Yo creo que no. Antes tendrán que cerrarlo o encontrar otra forma de descubrir el precio sin ventas al descubierto como hace el SGE.

Lo dicho, iremos viendo...

Saludos!


----------



## Raskolnikov (3 Abr 2020)

LONDON WHOLESALE GOLD DEALERS' VIEWS ON U.S. GOLD SALE AND PRIVATE U.S. OWNERSHIP

del twitter de Turd Fergusson
es de 1974 via wikileaks

ahí teneis una explicacion de como de inflado esta el mercado de futuros del ORO para controlar el precio


----------



## Aro (4 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En Rankia, la charla sobre el oro por parte de Francisco Llinares y Unai me parece interesante, el enlace lo ha puesto un compañero en uno de estos hilos del oro.
> Por cierto a Llinares le había leído algo en Rankia hace tiempo, pero a Unai no, me han gustado bastante y al Sr. Unai en particular mucho más técnico pero más creíble que el discurso de Llinares que para mí también lo es, por cierto el Sr. Unai me recuerda mucho al compañero Long_Gamma (perdoname por comparar y no estoy insinuando nada, que tampoco pasa nada) pero la prosa me rima.
> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a ambos, compañero L_G y por supuesto al Sr. Unai y a todos los que siguen aportando desinteresadamente en estos hilos varios sobre metales.



Gracias por la recomendación. Llevo 10 minutos y me está gustando mucho. Empieza diciendo Unai que hay escasez ya de yacimientos de oro :o



> Qué pasa con el Oro
> El oro como activo refugio en el Coronavirus


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Abr 2020)

Que podeis decirme de la web inversoro.es? es fiable?


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En Rankia, la charla sobre el oro por parte de Francisco Llinares y Unai me parece interesante, el enlace lo ha puesto un compañero en uno de estos hilos del oro.
> Por cierto a Llinares le había leído algo en Rankia hace tiempo, pero a Unai no, me han gustado bastante y al Sr. Unai en particular mucho más técnico pero más creíble que el discurso de Llinares que para mí también lo es, por cierto el Sr. Unai me recuerda mucho al compañero Long_Gamma (perdoname por comparar y no estoy insinuando nada, que tampoco pasa nada) pero la prosa me rima.
> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a ambos, compañero L_G y por supuesto al Sr. Unai y a todos los que siguen aportando desinteresadamente en estos hilos varios sobre metales.



Sublime el trocito de Llinares sobre la infracción de derechos y el chivo espistorio, este virus es genial para poder cortar por lo sano, con libertades y matar el derecho de bien estar tan cacareado por los gobernantes sin que rueden cabezas, sus cabezas.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

En el impagable blog de Koos Jansen k linkó @Spielzeug hace unos días , absolutamente acojonante informe sobre las tenencias uropedas de Oro más allá de las oficiales.

Tanto k se polariza a cuenta de China y tal, Alemania se lleva de calle el ratio Oro per cápita del mundo, con tenencias muy por encima de las 10.000 tms sobre su territorio, k se dice fácil - entre los muchos datos, el increíble casi 25% de personas cargando Oro como modo de inversión -. 

Contrastando este tipo de movimientos, se es mucho más consciente del posicionamiento metalero global k se está dando bajo la mesa.

*Germany Hoarding Gold to Prepare For Currency Reform, Italy Dishoards*




p.d. por cierto, en estas circunstancias, el hamijo Trumposo ya puede estar a la altura de la devota ciudadanía Horera Usana en los tejemanejes de sus bóvedas...porque aquí hay una mar de fondo rotundamente premeditada y evidente...y la indignación popular/cultural , caso de minimizar su posición en la fiesta a costa de sus chanchullos y/o permisividades iba a ser sonada.


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

Hola, el sr. Turk pertenece a Goldmoney, ¿si no recuerdo mal Max Keiser estaba metido?


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Hola, el sr. Turk pertenece a Goldmoney, ¿si no recuerdo mal Max Keiser estaba metido?



Sep...y McLeod y un chaval joven cuyo nombre siempre se me olvida, pero continuamente linkado por el forerío ( clavó lo del kolonavilus en Otoño en medio de una entrevista y como una pedrada cataclísmica k no venía a cuento para nada ).

A bote pronto lo digo, pero el otro día ví , no recuerdo dónde, sus tenencias y andaban cerca de BullionVault...muy arriba a nivel mundial en bóvedas comerciales.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Mucho ojo con la letra pequeña de estas propuestas ( y, por supuesto, con tomarlo por un destino de grandes cantidades, k es una temeridá, y más hablando de los trileros de Tether ) ...pero el Oro tokenizado camina a paso más k firme.

*Surging Demand and Seized Supply Spark Rapid Growth in Tether Gold*

La salida a escena de la propuesta rusa para unas cuantas comodities tokenizadas, varias de ellas en metal, creo k se anunciaba para Abril . Ni idea de si los timmings siguen su curso, pero ...palomitax, k un/os actor/es relevante/s entrando en escena podrían aportar perspectivas nuevas y muy potentes a nivel de ahorro "interactivo".


----------



## Jacques de Molay (5 Abr 2020)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Que podeis decirme de la web inversoro.es? es fiable?




Está en voga ahora la compra on line en empresas auditadas y serias.

La venta ‘online’ de oro físico se multiplica por seis en pleno confinamiento

Esta web que te indico abajo, no permite el pago a través de otra cosa que no sea por trasferencia bancaria de banco a banco, la sociedad está auditada y es oro fisico monetario LBMA de inversión.

Y enseguida se ponen en contacto contigo para ampliar más información si lo precisas.
¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

Saludos


----------



## Aro (6 Abr 2020)

Cuidado con las páginas fraudulentas que se van a intentar aprovechar de la demanda de metales. Usad solo páginas usadas históricamente aquí y no pulséis cualquier link, buscadlas en Google evitando los links de publicidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

M2 en crecimiento exponencial... Ese hueco tiene que cerrarse.

El premium de compra en bullion star aumenta. 30% para la plata y 2,5% para el oro:

_Update 4 April - Extended Opening Hours until 9 p.m. on Monday 6 April. Customer order minimum is SGD 1,000. BullionStar has implemented safe distancing measures at the Bullion Center. We are currently paying up to the spot price of silver plus 30% for silver coins like Silver Eagles if you sell to us. We are paying up to the spot price of gold + 2.5% for all major gold coins like Maples & Kangaroos etc. More information about our business continuity will be announced here on our website by 6 April. Update 27 March - Click here for important information to all customers! Due to extreme demand, we regret that our customer support response time may be delayed and that some products may be sold out. We advise customers to place orders and transactions online_

A ver qué sorpresas nos trae el COMEX está semana...

LBMA and COMEX try to Reassure the Market – Twice in One Week

Resumen: la London Gold pool negó que hubiese problemas en el mercado del oro justo antes de cesar. Actualmente niegan que haya problemas de físico en el mercado...


----------



## Tichy (6 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Cuidado con las páginas fraudulentas que se van a intentar aprovechar de la demanda de metales. Usad solo páginas usadas históricamente aquí y no pulséis cualquier link, buscadlas en Google evitando los links de publicidad.



Bien cierto. Se les puede reconocer también por faltas de ortografía que dañan la vista. Boga, boga, marinero...


----------



## cuidesemele (6 Abr 2020)

Buenas,

aqui intentando aportar algo a ver si entendi bien el razonamiento sobre el COT que hacia LongGamma (iirc): Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

El precio esta sobre 1510€ y parece que los commercials no se ponen mas cortos, al contrario. A eso le sumamos demanda y apostaria a que el precio tiene recorrido al alza. Los $1700 siendo un tope. Si hubiese fisico y posibilidad de salir me animaria a comprar alguna cosilla para empezar. Alguna monedilla pequeña... Asi que aqui se queda mi inversion virtual )

Abro paraguas para analisis mas sesudos e ir aprendiendo. Saludos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Abr 2020)

Kruger a EUR *1,734.94* ahora en bullionstar jeje
Spot: 1.518,35 
Andorrano las recompra por 1.442,43.


----------



## Aro (6 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> aqui intentando aportar algo a ver si entendi bien el razonamiento sobre el COT que hacia LongGamma (iirc): Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED
> 
> ...



Puedes comprar "papel" y cuando acabe el confinamiento vendes el papel y compras físico.
En principio, productos como los CFD van a acabar reflejando el precio real, y no hacen entregas ni cosas raras que los pongan en ese riesgo.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

Wertanlage Gold: Händler werden überrannt

La televisión pública alemana hablando de la fiebre del oro que vive el país. Habla de que el cierre de minas, cecas y refinerías hace que la oferta de oro físico esté en mínimos por lo que las tiendas están cobrando una media de 270€ más por onza respecto al precio oficial. 

Termina diciendo que cuando acabe este momento excepcional el precio se estabilizará.

ZKB dementiert Schliessung von Gold-ETF - Inside Paradeplatz

El banco cantonal de Zurich desmiente que haya problemas para redimir su ETF en oro pese al cierre de las refinerías y las principales cecas. Informa de que muchos particulares están pidiendo el oro físico en vez del papel certificado...

Edelmetalle - Gold-Raffinerien im Tessin nehmen den Betrieb teilweise wieder auf

Un respiro a la situación: las tres principales refinerías Suizas vuelven a abrir pero al 50% de su capacidad.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Abr 2020)

Pues tenemos buena subida hoy:

Oro 1.690,10 +44,40 +2,70%


----------



## rubicon (6 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Puedes comprar "papel" y cuando acabe el confinamiento vendes el papel y compras físico.
> En principio, productos como los CFD van a acabar reflejando el precio real, y no hacen entregas ni cosas raras que los pongan en ese riesgo.



Cuando hay escases el problema de invertir en "papeles" es que no sabes cómo terminará el asunto

Los futuros sobre el oro

En los últimos 10 días la LBMA tuvo que salir a respaldar al Comex varias veces, eso te da la pauta de la falta de confianza que hay sobre el tema.
Creo que en tiempos de crisis lo más seguro es apostar por el físico.


----------



## rubicon (6 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues tenemos buena subida hoy:
> 
> Oro 1.690,10 +44,40 +2,70%



Lleva esa tendencia hacen casi 30 días


----------



## tastas (6 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Puedes comprar "papel" y cuando acabe el confinamiento vendes el papel y compras físico.
> En principio...



Sí, en principio.


----------



## rubicon (6 Abr 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien cierto. Se les puede reconocer también por faltas de ortografía que dañan la vista. Boga, boga, marinero...



Algunos están muy bien cuidados


----------



## currigrino (6 Abr 2020)

Fotos para la posteridad...


----------



## Aro (6 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Sí, en principio.





rubicon dijo:


> Cuando hay escases el problema de invertir en "papeles" es que no sabes cómo terminará el asunto
> 
> Los futuros sobre el oro
> 
> ...



A ver, no se cieguen. Un CFD es tan solvente como el propio broker (o market maker) que lo comercializa, y es independiente de cualquier avatar con el físico. 

Básicamente un broker lanza ese producto que replica el precio del oro y con las comisiones y alguna barrida de cortos saca beneficio.
Ni le va, ni le viene que el precio suba o baje, y es tan segura esa inversión como si inviertes en forex con ese mismo broker.

Es estos tiempos de falta de físico, puede usarse como herramienta para "estar dentro", o bien abrir cortos si se cree que el precio va a bajar.

Que me corrija L_G si me equivoco.


----------



## Just (6 Abr 2020)

Para los que no le conozcáis os presento a George Gammon, esta vez entrevistando a Peter Schiff. 
Espero que os guste.


----------



## Raskolnikov (6 Abr 2020)

el Open Interest de los futuros Plata bajando a tope.
Como lo interpretais?


----------



## cuidesemele (7 Abr 2020)

Pues seguramente me equivoque, pero basicamente que la gente esta saliendo del mercado. El del oro es parecido en el sentido de que cuando se dieron los saltos de precio de 1300 and 1500 tambien bajo un monton.

Si no hay fisico esta claro que no hay un cambio de papel por fisico. Asi que quizas sea el reflejo de que aun estan tapando agujeros y sacan el dinero saliendo de otros sitios. My 2cts.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Alguien esta suscrito a RealVision Pro? Solo tengo el basico.

Me interesa mucho el GMI de Abril. Compenso con algo a convenir para el que tenga ese report

*The Unfolding – GMI April 2020*
The Unfolding - GMI April 2020 | Real Vision


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 279635
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas subidas tienen un aire diferente... OI bajando con el precio subiendo desde los 11USD. No es normal.
Yo sigo largo plata. PdL y yo recomendamos en directo acumular agresivamente cuando toco los 11 handle. 11 USD era una broma. Probablemente nunca mas se vean precios asi.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Long_Gamma :
> El tema del COMEX es recurrente, así como la separación del precio del oro-papel del precio del oro-fisico.
> 
> Dicen que es fácil creer en aquello que deseas que ocurra... (aplicable también a lo que comentas sobre el espíritu crítico de la gente). Pero en este caso parece que está ocurriendo, falta por ver si es algo puntual por lo excepcional del momento o si se agrava la situación.
> ...



Problemillas en el COMEX arreglados...

Otra vez mas.

Tras rios de tinta.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Problemillas en el COMEX arreglados...
> 
> Otra vez mas.
> 
> Tras rios de tinta.



Los ríos de tinta , iwal k todo lo contrario, son los padres. Confusión en general, k éso sí k viene bien.

La historia es k los cortos dan pasta aunque los hagas contra lechugas...pero en este caso, casualidá, se hacen contra metales preciosos.

Qué dan así ? Pasta...y ENTRADA en esos metales. En los metales, no en el papel distorsionador.

Sería muy de agradecer si tuvieses un ratillo ( me imagino k es difícil , pero el tema es importante, imo, así k humildemente a tu consideración queda ) una exposición asequible al forero medio sobre el efecto pendular de unos cortos SOBRE UN BIEN CODICIADO y y su camino de vuelta una vez conseguidas las posiciones buscadas. K por cierto, cuentan con el escenario socioeconómico ferpecto para ser todo lo valiosas k se presumían al principio de una hipotética estrategia de carga metalera de años/décadas a espuertas financiada por la patilla.

Gracias.




edito : Por cierto, quisiera destacar la posible Y NUEVA influencia de unas cryptos de respaldo real en metal como catalizador de la demanda masiva de físico...demanda k podría ser factor capital en k la carga de físico barato durante años hubiese llegado a su punto de giro ( palmar pasta en cortos SI TU INTENCÍON ES CARGAR ...sería estúpido en el momento en que el confeti conseguido no te procurase tu objetivo REAL ...mientras los compradores alejan las barras del precio de mundos de yupi conseguido ).


----------



## rubicon (7 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Problemillas en el COMEX arreglados...
> 
> Otra vez mas.
> 
> Tras rios de tinta.



No es poca cosa que la LBMA haya salido a respaldar LBMA respalda al Comex


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> el Open Interest de los futuros Plata bajando a tope.
> Como lo interpretais?



segun:
Jan Nieuwenhuijs
1) Futures traders are exiting the market. Meaning less influence from futures on the spot price.
2) There is "strong spot buying" as in recent days/weeks Open Interest went down while the price was holding up.

Dice "spot buying"; si no queda físico, y la inversion retail es una proporcion muy pequeña del total.
Existe alguna otra manera de comprar via Spot? Quizas directamente a las minas, en el caso de que seas un empresa industrial, que necesite plata a toneladas?


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Teoría sobre la divergencia precio spot vs futuro oro (pasa en la plata también)

Estos últimos años, nuestros amigos los Bullion Banks, tenían en marcha un trade muy beneficioso. Básicamente se articulaba como sigue (mínima verborrea técnica):

Un BB compra oro físico y a la vez vende un futuro (en el Comex). Como el futuro tradea en contango, es decir, su precio es mas alto que el físico spot (o para los más técnicos XAUUSD ask > GC bid) tienes un beneficio instantáneo con el trade. Pensad que los BBanks tienen dinero a tipos 0% de la FED y que son dueños de los almacenes del Comex así que el coste financiero o de almacén no aplica. Beneficio cuasi neto.​Una vez que el futuro llega a su vencimiento, rollean la posición (venden el contrato en vigor y compran el siguiente vencimiento). A los muy pocos que prefieren el metal físico, lo entregan de su almacén (o “persuaden” para que se quede allí “a su nombre”).​​El trade de arriba lleva activo desde hace muchos años y explica una buena parte de las posiciones abiertas que esta gente tiene.
Lo que está pasando últimamente es que las PA *disminuyen *y el contango *aumenta *(grafico arriba). 

Vamos a mi teoría:

• Los BBanks están dejando correr buenas oportunidades de ejecutar el trade de arriba que tan bien les ha ido hasta ahora. La prueba es que el spread (la diferencia entre precio spot vs futuro) es mayor que nunca. No actúan vendiendo futuros, aplanando su precio para que converja con el spot.​• Esto puede ser porque: más inversores a los que los BB han vendido el futuro, acuden a la entrega. Cosa que no les gusta porque tienen que soltar metal.​• Este trade originalmente no tenía riesgo; ya que estabas largo físico en la misma proporción que corto futuro. Quizás no haya tanto físico para que el trade se pueda articular.​• Misma en negrita arriba ya que la proporción para nosotros no es la misma que para un BBank. Me explico:​o Nosotros: un contrato futuros COMEX GC = 100oz. Ergo necesito 100oz físicas en mi posesión para ejecutar el trade.​o BBank: tengo 100oz y aplico un apalancamiento de 100:1 por lo que vendo 100 contratos GC . El quitar 100oz de físico hace que tengan que deshacer mucho más en papel.​• De ahí la posible reducción en las PA​
A esto añadiría los falsos y con tinte desesperados comunicados LBMA (que Ronan Manly tan bien disecciona) diciendo que hay disponibles 6k TO de oro en Londres. Blatantly false ya que la mayoría de ese oro es soberano y de ETFs, no disponible para entrega.
Y otros rumores diciendo que los BBanks intentan convencer a los clientes con cuentas con ellos de seguir unallocated y no pasar sus cuentas a allocated...


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Alguien esta suscrito a RealVision Pro? Solo tengo el basico.
> 
> Me interesa mucho el GMI de Abril. Compenso con algo a convenir para el que tenga ese report
> 
> ...




Se le va la olla al Raoul Pal


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> segun:
> Jan Nieuwenhuijs
> 1) Futures traders are exiting the market. Meaning less influence from futures on the spot price.
> 2) There is "strong spot buying" as in recent days/weeks Open Interest went down while the price was holding up.
> ...



XAUUSD es indexar una compra spot. Puedes convertirlo luego a fisico en Londres.

Respecto a Koos Jansen, tuve mis enganchadas hace años por twitter, es alguien que siempre ha negado la manipulacion.
Su valor añadido es unicamente (IMHO) su conocimento del SGE. Que se labró preguntando a un contacto que tenia alli cuando nadie conocie el mercado chino.

Le tengo tirria (probalemente injustificada)


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> Se le va la olla al Raoul Pal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 280244



Nadie tiene o sabe como conseguir el GMI de Abril??


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Abr 2020)

"The Whole World's F**ked!" - Raoul Pal Pulls No Punches In Latest Interview


 25% Bitcoin 
 25% gold 
 25% cash 
 25% trading opportunities


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> XAUUSD es indexar una compra spot. Puedes convertirlo luego a fisico en Londres.



podrias explicar el procedimiento?

Gracias


----------



## rubicon (7 Abr 2020)

Bloomberg publicó hace unas horas:



> Una discrepancia similar ocurrió hace aproximadamente dos semanas, ya que la crisis del coronavirus interrumpió las cadenas de suministro y provocó cancelaciones de vuelos, lo que generó preocupaciones sobre la escasez de lingotes de oro en Nueva York justo antes de que los contratos de futuros de abril se hicieran entregables.
> Al final, los bancos, incluido JPMorgan Chase & Co., pusieron a disposición más oro y los inventarios de cambio aumentaron a niveles que fueron más que suficientes para cubrir cualquier demanda de entrega. Sin embargo, la reanudación de la divergencia de precios muestra que los inversores aún pueden estar preocupados por las interrupciones del suministro a pesar de que la entrega del contrato de futuros más activo actual, junio, no vence pronto



Leer en gata porque Bloomberg pide registro


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cash dependiendo de dónde vivas.
> Si vives en Usa o UE, puede que te interese tener cash, aunque personalmente no lo tendría nunca.
> 
> Y ya si vives en el 95% de los países que no son ninguna de estas dos zonas mundiales, ya te digo que cash 0 desde el minuto 1.



...y lo del "trading opportunities"... 

No le quedan vueltas a ésto para saber dónde se pisa. Lo k hoy es un chollo, mañana, un ojo de la cara.


----------



## Aro (7 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Nadie tiene o sabe como conseguir el GMI de Abril??



Yo estoy en sitios web donde los usuarios se juntan y entre todos compran y comparten (solo dentro de esa web) material sobre economía, pero no he visto que esté ese informe.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (8 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Cuidado con las páginas fraudulentas que se van a intentar aprovechar de la demanda de metales. Usad solo páginas usadas históricamente aquí y no pulséis cualquier link, buscadlas en Google evitando los links de publicidad.



Tienes razón,... ¡ buscad páginas y empresas auditadas y contrastadas con auditorías externas, o controladas por el Ministerio de Finazasa alemán! como es el caso de *AUVESTA *Edelmetalle u otras de igual presencia y entidad como Degussa, Apnex o Lingoro, aunque no tengan el mismo servicio que la primera.

*ALGUNAS RECOMENDACIONES DE AUVESTA EN LA PRENSA ESPECIALIZADA*​
¿Es rentable invertir en oro?

¿Es el oro un buen refugio contra las turbulencias?

Lo que hay que saber para invertir en oro en estos momentos

Gracias por el comentario y el cuidado que pones en la preservación de los intereses de todos a la hora de invertir con ABSOLUTA SEGURIDAD.

Y por si queréis saber algo más, analizad la SEGURIDAD, CUSTODIA y Auditorias externas.

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

Ah! y no os dejéis llevar de personas con prejuicios y/o indocumentadas con corta visión y escasa capacidad de análisis.

De nuevo, GRACIAS ARO por tan precavido consejo.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## cuidesemele (8 Abr 2020)

Buf pedazo de post the L_G. Muchas gracias. Me lo he tenido que leer unas cuantas veces para ver un poco de que iba y suena muy convincente.

Cuando se menciona lo del apalancamiento 100:1 eso es una teoria o efetivamente pueden ir cortos 100:1 el fisico que tengan? Lo digo en relacion a la negacion por parte de algunos de la manipulacion del precio. Si se puede apalancar no veo como negar que puedo influir en el precio con suficiente musculo.


----------



## rubicon (8 Abr 2020)

Según la LBMA:

*Gold Price*

AM: *$1652,20* Updated: 07/04 09:33:26

PM: *$1649,25* Updated: 07/04 14:00:31

*Silver Price

$15,07500* Updated: 07/04 11:02:16

*Platinum Price*

AM: *$745,00* Updated: 07/04 09:50:00

PM: *$741,00* Updated: 07/04 14:11:00

*Palladium Price*

AM: *$2190,00* Updated: 07/04 09:50:00

PM: *$2175,00* Updated: 07/04 14:11:00


----------



## Jacques de Molay (8 Abr 2020)

UNA BUENA, BUENISIMA NOTICIA

Reanudan sus actividades las tres refinerías de oro suizas cerradas por el Coronavirus - Oroinformación

El efecto refugio provocará una nueva subida del oro hacia los 1.700 dólares la onza - Oroinformación

Saludos


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Teoría sobre la divergencia precio spot vs futuro oro (pasa en la plata también)
> 
> Estos últimos años, nuestros amigos los Bullion Banks, tenían en marcha un trade muy beneficioso. Básicamente se articulaba como sigue (mínima verborrea técnica):
> 
> ...



tu teoría no casa bien con la diferencia de precio entre el Gold Forward Offered Rate (*GOFO*) a 3 meses y el LIBOR a 3 meses, yo de ti intentaría reformularla pq creo q no van por ahí los tiros


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> tu teoría no casa bien con la diferencia de precio entre el Gold Forward Offered Rate (*GOFO*) a 3 meses y el LIBOR a 3 meses, yo de ti intentaría reformularla pq creo q no van por ahí los tiros



Elabora mas eso que dices, curratelo
No vayas de criptico guay que aqui estamos todos para aprender


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Buf pedazo de post the L_G. Muchas gracias. Me lo he tenido que leer unas cuantas veces para ver un poco de que iba y suena muy convincente.
> 
> Cuando se menciona lo del apalancamiento 100:1 *eso es una teoria* o efetivamente pueden ir cortos 100:1 el fisico que tengan? Lo digo en relacion a la negacion por parte de algunos de la manipulacion del precio. Si se puede apalancar no veo como negar que puedo influir en el precio con suficiente musculo.



El Banco central de India publico un estudio oficial en el que hablaban de 90:1. Puse el link aqui hace algun tiempo.
Esos datos me parecen conservadores, especialmente en estos tiempos que corren


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> podrias explicar el procedimiento?
> 
> Gracias





Aro dijo:


> A ver, no se cieguen. Un CFD es tan solvente como el propio broker (o market maker) que lo comercializa, y es independiente de cualquier avatar con el físico.
> 
> Básicamente un broker lanza ese producto que replica el precio del oro y con las comisiones y alguna barrida de cortos saca beneficio.
> Ni le va, ni le viene que el precio suba o baje, y es tan segura esa inversión como si inviertes en forex con ese mismo broker.
> ...



Nada que corregir por mi parte. Oro CFDs y oro fisico son huevos y castañas


----------



## Long_Gamma (8 Abr 2020)

Raskolnikov dijo:


> podrias explicar el procedimiento?
> 
> Gracias



Hola RK

En la LBMA OTC, si eres un cliente con medios, a partir de determinados volumenes, puedes abrir una cuenta con un BB miembro LBMA.
Una vez abierta, ellos comprobando todo lo necesario, ya puedes operar. Les llamas un dia y les dices que quieres 1TO a precio XAUUSD del momento.

A partir de aqui dos opciones:

Cuenta LBMA unallocated: Es la preferida de los BB e intentan convencerte de que vayas por ahi. Menos gastos de custodia, almacenaje etc... ya que "compartes" barras 400oz con otros. En la practica es puro metal sintetico, pura reserva fraccionada metal.
Cuanta LBMA allocated: el metal es tuyo y puedes sacarlo del almacen. En estos tiempos sin embargo, te pondran mil y una traba logistica.
Si indexaste por ejemplo en 2019 una compra a un determinado XAUUSD, en una cuanta allocated, puedes llevarte ese metal a casa. No a precio GC sino XAUUSD.

LBMA es OTC, lo que quiere decir que son contratos "privados". No hay una camara de compensacion, clearinghouse, con sus standares, sus procesos etc... La opacidad es por diseño, hecho a drede para que los mortales no podamos ver a traves de ella el pastel que hay.


----------



## Raskolnikov (8 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hola RK
> 
> En la LBMA OTC, si eres un cliente con medios, a partir de determinados volumenes, puedes abrir una cuenta con un BB miembro LBMA.
> Una vez abierta, ellos comprobando todo lo necesario, ya puedes operar. Les llamas un dia y les dices que quieres 1TO a precio XAUUSD del momento.
> ...




Gracias, Long_Gamma


 London OTC Trading Volume Equivalent to $4.32tr as Price Rises 5.8%


*OTC Gold Turnover

London OTC gold volume increased through the quarter:* In the 22 trading days of January, turnover was some 850m oz equivalent to $1.32tr, February (20 days) 850m oz = $1.37tr, March (22 days) 1,037m oz = $1.63tr. In summation, the *Q1 2020 total London OTC turnover *was some *2,736.7m oz equivalent to $4.32tr*. This compares to an estimated turnover of 2,000m oz in Q4 2019 (also 64 trading days), equivalent to approximately $3.00tr

Por otro lado el volumen ha bajado en las ultimas semanas


----------



## Raskolnikov (8 Abr 2020)

Which types of companies can join the LBMA? 
LBMA's membership stands at over *148 companies* in more than 24 countries which have been admitted as either Members or Associates. All companies within the membership must have activities that are closely related to the London market in gold or silver bullion. These activities include *trading, broking, shipping and storage, mining and refining,
inspection and assaying and research*. Membership on the part of individuals is* not permitted*.



Who can become a Member? 
Members must be companies or organisations which are actively involved in the London bullion market. For entities which trade, this means trading gold or silver bullion or related derivatives such as forwards and options
in the loco London market. Members also include* fabricators, brokers, refiners and shippers*. A number of Members have been reclassified as *Market Makers.*


*LBMA Members*

Curioso entre los miembros solamente 1 minera: AngloGold


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2020)

Asia Gold-Demand soars in some hubs, lockdowns, supply woes hit others

Las consecuencias del virus han dejado el mercado de oro descolocado, con grandes diferencias de precios entre ellos. Unos con fuerte sobrespot y desabastecidos y otros con descuentos importantes sobre el precio fijado en dólares en el mercado del COMEX.

El precio marcado por el COMEX va camino de la irrelevancia. Parece que cada mercado tira por su lado. Digo _parece_ porque tal vez sea una ilusión derivada de que el dólar ya no es la referencia para formar el precio del oro y el resto de las divisas fiat formar precio respecto al dólar y lo que ocurre es qué se está formando el precio de las diferentes divisas en función del oro físico disponible en su mercado local que es el único lugar donde se puede liquidar esa divisa fiat por oro.

China ya se ha "curado de su resfriado" y está contaminando al mismo ritmo que el año pasado después de tener aire limpio en sus ciudades en los meses que ha estado parada. Ahora está en condiciones de decidir quién sigue produciendo y quién no, pasando por encima de cualquier alianza geopolítica actual ya que las élites de los diferentes países (quién controle a su ejército) quieren sobrevivir. Para ello no dudará en señalar como positivo en coronavirus a cualquiera que de problemas (de ahí que esté afectando principalmente a las élites, primeros ministros y familias reales incluidas que se han retirado de la vida pública para no "contagiar). Y quién no quiera actuar con el nuevo guión, no sale en la foto. Es un nuevo guión que resulta perfecto para gestionar la situación que ha creado China con su virus de IV generación que no se sabe si es real o no. 

En el resto de países, la coronagripe se irá curando según vayan dejando de lado el virus verde (el dólar) y el virus morado (el color de la ideología que sustenta al virus monetario). Y si no son capaces de hacerlo, ese territorio acabará ingobernable.


----------



## Aro (8 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Asia Gold-Demand soars in some hubs, lockdowns, supply woes hit others
> 
> Las consecuencias del virus han dejado el mercado de oro descolocado, con grandes diferencias de precios entre ellos. Unos con fuerte sobrespot y desabastecidos y otros con descuentos importantes sobre el precio fijado en dólares en el mercado del COMEX.
> 
> ...



En serio hay físico por debajo de precio spot?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> En serio hay físico por debajo de precio spot?



En el mercado de oro de Shanghai lo venden por debajo de spot pero tienes que tener autorización para operar y hacerlo en yuanes.

Es un mercado de oro físico y para que alguien pueda poner esa orden de venta tiene que tener previamente esa cantidad de físico para que sea aceptada. No se puede vender al descubierto.


----------



## Membroza (8 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Problemillas en el COMEX arreglados...
> 
> Otra vez mas.
> 
> Tras rios de tinta.



¿Podrías explicarnos qué significa esta gráfica?


----------



## Raskolnikov (9 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarnos qué significa esta gráfica?




Registered vs Eligible. Explicacion por Mike Maloney

un espejismo


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

(copypaste)

Algun matiz más...incluso del nuevo dólar digital...pero el metal, ni mencionarlo. Por ahora.

*Why the U.S. shouldn’t let China dominate the Digital Currency Race - Belt & Road News*


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Abr 2020)

Pa que se os caiga la baba:


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Abr 2020)

Y aqui como mezclan todo:


----------



## rory (9 Abr 2020)

En qué tienda fiable en España están teniendo mejores precios? 

Da un poco de miedo comprar ahora, la verdad, pagar y no saber cuándo te llegará 

Andorrano ha subido mucho el spot o es cosa de todos?


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Gold nears the March high as dollar sinks on new Fed programs


----------



## BigTwentyOne (9 Abr 2020)

La Fed lanza un nuevo programa por 2,3 billones de dólares para socorrer a pequeñas empresas y gobiernos locales

WASHINGTON, 9 abr (Reuters) - La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos anunció el jueves un amplio programa de 2,3 billones de dólares para socorrer a gobiernos locales y pequeñas y medianas empresas, en su más reciente esfuerzo por mantener la economía a flote mientras el país se enfrenta a la pandemia del coronavirus.

La Fed dijo que trabajará con los bancos para ofrecer préstamos a cuatro años a empresas con hasta 10.000 empleados y que comprará directamente la deuda emitida por estados, ciudades y condados más poblados, a fin de ayudarles a responder a la crisis sanitaria.

*Oro 1.735,20 +50,90 +3,02%  *


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Como algo salió...algún apunte sobre Rusia y otros tenedores de Oro k nos recuerdan k "los ricos también lloran" y k las grandes posiciones hay k respaldarlas con músculo para la economía cotidiana - maltrecha hoy para el más pintáo -.


----------



## Sargón (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Como algo salió...algún apunte sobre Rusia y otros tenedores de Oro k nos recuerdan k "los ricos también lloran" y k las grandes posiciones hay k respaldarlas con músculo para la economía cotidiana - maltrecha hoy para el más pintáo -.



Todas las opiniones son válidas pero me gustaria comentar dos cosas sobre este hombre aunque me coma un ad hominem (sacad vuestras propias conclusiones):

1. Manager de CPM Group, os paso un enlace de su web: COUNTER-ARGUMENTS TO SILVER CONSPIRACY THEORIES
2. No acabo de fiarme sobre el precio que da de coste de extracción en Rusia, depende un poco de la zona de extracción pero aun así me parece muy alto.
EXTRA: leed los comentarios del video

Mas allá de estos apuntes, es cierto que el menor retorno debido a un precio del petroleo más barato puede ser un argumento bueno que respalde esta teoria.

¿Se comentó hace un tiempo en el foro que Londres lleva tiempo siendo importador de oro o me equivoco? ¿Alguien puede indicarnos si es así y desde cuando?


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Todas las opiniones son válidas pero me gustaria comentar dos cosas sobre este hombre aunque me coma un ad hominem (sacad vuestras propias conclusiones):
> 
> 1. Manager de CPM Group, os paso un enlace de su web: COUNTER-ARGUMENTS TO SILVER CONSPIRACY THEORIES
> 2. No acabo de fiarme sobre el precio que da de coste de extracción en Rusia, depende un poco de la zona de extracción pero aun así me parece muy alto.
> ...



Un apunte, que vaya a Inglaterra no quiere decir que lo haya comprado Inglaterra.
Allí se vende, se compra y se custodia para otros países, fondos de inversión, ETFs...

Es decir, puede haberlo "exportado" a Reino Unido por algunos actores que guardan allí su oro prefiera repatriarlo a tenerlo en un lugar donde no confía en que su custodio lo siga teniendo.

A Rusia le puede interesar exportarlo a Reino Unido para que X país pueda recuperar su oro y comprar productos rusos con el. El oro vuelve a Rusia además de el fiat que consiga vendiendoselo a UK. A Rusia no le interesa un simpa inglés al oro de sus clientes.

Lo que no tiene sentido es cambiar una estrategia exitosa al final de la partida.

____________

South African Economy Uncertain as COVID-19 Closes Mines | INN

Las minas de Sudáfrica cerradas después de dar algunos trabajadores positivo en coronavirus...

Sería interesante saber a qué mercado exportaba porque se va a ver afectado... En cualquier caso, la mayoría del platino sale de sus minas


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un apunte, que vaya a Inglaterra no quiere decir que lo haya comprado Inglaterra.
> Allí se vende, se compra y se custodia para otros países, fondos de inversión, ETFs...
> 
> Es decir, puede haberlo "exportado" a Reino Unido por algunos actores que guardan allí su oro prefiera repatriarlo a tenerlo en un lugar donde no confía en que su custodio lo siga teniendo.
> ...



Bastante a Alemania


----------



## Sargón (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un apunte, que vaya a Inglaterra no quiere decir que lo haya comprado Inglaterra.
> Allí se vende, se compra y se custodia para otros países, fondos de inversión, ETFs...
> 
> Es decir, puede haberlo "exportado" a Reino Unido por algunos actores que guardan allí su oro prefiera repatriarlo a tenerlo en un lugar donde no confía en que su custodio lo siga teniendo.
> ...



Exactamente, gracias.

No recordaba que país había pasado de exportador a importador neto, aunque lo que más me gustaría saber es de donde sale y desde cuando. Todo esto son cábalas y no sabremos que pasa hasta que nos levanten los vasos y veamos donde esta la bolita.


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Abr 2020)

La escasez de oro físico pone en peligro la estructura del mercado de oro papel - Oroinformación

estamos viviendo un corralito dorado?


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias os dejo el enlace de la app coin tester, ahora con biblioteca incluida de monedas. Muy interesante, un saludo y buen confinamiento.


----------



## FranMen (10 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> La escasez de oro físico pone en peligro la estructura del mercado de oro papel - Oroinformación
> 
> estamos viviendo un corralito dorado?



Estamos viviendo un corralito. Dime que puedes comprar ahora: mercados de papel y comida física. El resto difícilmente puedes o no interesa: metales físicos, vehículos, inmuebles, joyas... Además no puedes salir de casa (salvo para trabajar = pagar impuestos). Estamos todos en el corral


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un corralito. Dime que puedes comprar ahora: mercados de papel y comida física. El resto difícilmente puedes o no interesa: metales físicos, vehículos, inmuebles, joyas... Además no puedes salir de casa (salvo para trabajar = pagar impuestos). Estamos todos en el corral



Y espera k empiecen las cabriolas confiscatorias y/o megainflacionarias, k por ahí aún no han enseñado la patita ...pero lo harán para provocar estampidas, sin la menor duda.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (10 Abr 2020)

Los ministros de la UE llegan a un acuerdo para un plan de rescate de medio billón de euros

*Oro 1.752,80 +68,50 +4,07%*


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un corralito. Dime que puedes comprar ahora: mercados de papel y comida física. El resto difícilmente puedes o no interesa: metales físicos, vehículos, inmuebles, joyas... Además no puedes salir de casa (salvo para trabajar = pagar impuestos). Estamos todos en el corral



En parte si es así, pero yo le doy la culpa al parón de actividad (totalmente es provocado, eso lo tiene aquí claro todo el mundo) los stocks han volado, se ha quedado seco todos los distribuidores, pero en breve y en muchos sitios pasado ya del mes de encierro se va a empezar a ver salir metal de las manos más débiles que van a necesitar liquidez para apagar fuegos. 
En breve veremos salir algo de metal.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> pero en breve y en muchos sitios pasado ya del mes de encierro se va a empezar a ver salir metal de las manos más débiles que van a necesitar liquidez para apagar fuegos.
> En breve veremos salir algo de metal.



Los hechos te dan la razón...Solo hay que ver lo que ha salido hoy en el hilo de compra venta.


----------



## yopyop (10 Abr 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los hechos te dan la razón...Solo hay que ver lo que ha salido hoy en el hilo de compra venta.



Teniendo en cuenta que los mensajes de venta son anteriores al suyo, más bien constata el hecho.
Por cierto, encantado con las aportaciones de Piel de Luna, me parecen de lujo para el hilo.

Aprovecho para hacer publicidad para el que quiera comprar monedas de oro, ya que un mensaje es mío. Prometo no dar la mano, por higiene y para que no me note la mano blandita, que cuando yo se la doy a alguien así, parece que agarras la cola de un pescado


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Abr 2020)

Ese centenario de 1930, si lo llegas a sacar ayer por la mañana, ya lo tendrías vendido. La tercera acuñación más reducida de la serie con solo 371.000. Pero ya rompí el cerdito ayer para salir a por otra rareza y ahora estoy en el bando de las manos tiesas. 

Un saludo, sin acritud.


----------



## yopyop (10 Abr 2020)

Si no me tomé mal el mensaje, era sólo por puntualizar y hacer una coña también.
Una pena, esperemos que otro forero la aprecie también.
Un saludo.
PD y si los futuros que marcaba el compañero se materializan en el precio de spot el lunes, supongo que le saldrán muchos novios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En parte si es así, pero yo le doy la culpa al parón de actividad (totalmente es provocado, eso lo tiene aquí claro todo el mundo) los stocks han volado, se ha quedado seco todos los distribuidores, pero en breve y en muchos sitios pasado ya del mes de encierro se va a empezar a ver salir metal de las manos más débiles que van a necesitar liquidez para apagar fuegos.
> En breve veremos salir algo de metal.



Yo mismo he estado vendiendo para pagar la notaria y el impuesto de sucesiones que me cago en todo pero con la mierda esta del confinamiento todabia no se de cuanto sera, solo de notaria ya me he llevado un buen palo.....


----------



## yopyop (10 Abr 2020)

De 1986.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sargón (10 Abr 2020)

Los mercados de Londres LBMA y Nueva York COMEX incumplieron las entregas de oro - Oroinformación

El original en:

Did The London/New York Markets Default On Gold Deliveries? - Numismatic News


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Pragmatismo teutón, sin pirotecnias.

Ronald Stöferle: Unprecedented Fiscal Stimulus Will Lead to Commodity Bull Run


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Ronald Stöferle: Unprecedented Fiscal Stimulus Will Lead to Commodity Bull Run


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Abr 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que los mensajes de venta son anteriores al suyo, más bien constata el hecho.
> Por cierto, encantado con las aportaciones de Piel de Luna, me parecen de lujo para el hilo.
> 
> Aprovecho para hacer publicidad para el que quiera comprar monedas de oro, ya que un mensaje es mío. Prometo no dar la mano, por higiene y para que no me note la mano blandita, que cuando yo se la doy a alguien así, parece que agarras la cola de un pescado



No me había dado cuenta de que había salido a la venta un poquito de metal, lo comenté porque desde el martes/miércoles de la semana pasada a compañeros míos del gremio me comentan que ya les ha empezado a entrar un poquito de metal de particulares, y es evidente que lo relacionamos con la muy probable posibilidad de que se hace necesaria la liquidez para poder pagar los gastos. 
Evidentemente no pretendía ni insinuar nada con las ventas que han salido ni nada que pueda llegar a molestar a nadie, para nada es mi intención, solo una observación que hago, junto a otros compañeros del gremio, cuando digo compañeros del gremio, son de total confianza, de hecho uno de ellos es hijo mío con una numismatica en Zurich y otra en el sureste de Francia.
Desde el miércoles pasado las tres refinerías más importantes de Suiza, han empezado modestamente a fundir de nuevo, con lo que en breves semanas las mints de nuevo pueden empezar minimamente a poder acuñar de nuevo, si el trasporte lo permite, calculo que para finales de mayo o primera semana de junio a los vendedores mayoristas les puede llegar algo de metal nuevo de nuevo, y como digo, desde mitad de la semana pasada les esta llegando algo de metal de particulares, así y todo seguimos con un ratio de 1 pieza en oferta por 7 de demanda, osea brutal, cuando se pide 1650€ por una onza lo veo totalmente normal, podría incluso ser mucho peor, pues la demanda sigue están ahí, y aún no ha pasado nada de nada, no se ha dejado que quiebre aún nada ni nadie, se está regando y bombeado liquidez a un ritmo brutal, veremos como actúa la demanda de oro cuando pasemos al siguiente estado, defaults a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Martes i13 (10 Abr 2020)

Muy buenas a todos/as.

Me surge una duda relacionada con los metales preciosos, os hago una explosión para ver que opináis y sobre todo me gustaría conocer la opinión de algún experto en temas “Legales e impositivos”.

Me explico: Imaginemos que el precio de los metales preciosos “Se dispara”, no a 1700, 2000…supongamos que llega a 10000, 20000 o más…, “posiblemente sea imposible”. Pero creo que a estas alturas todos hemos aprendido que en esta vida no hay nada imposible, y sabemos que muchas veces la realidad supera a la imaginación. En estas circunstancias todo es posible..

Ahora imaginemos que en un futuro con unas pocas onzas que se han “disparado” podemos comprar ese deportivo de lujo que tanto nos gusta o ese pisazo… para cualquiera de estas opciones u otras semejantes necesitamos vender nuestras onzas y ese dinero lo tenemos que meter en el banco para poder operar con él:

Opción A. Tenemos la factura de la compra de nuestras onzas y las vendemos a un vendedor que nos da una factura, y nos ingresa el dinero en el banco; y de cara a Hacienda regularizamos la operación declarando el Incremento Patrimonial = Valor Venta – (Valor de la Copra + Gastos de Compra/Venta) = Beneficio; nos aplican un gravamen creo que entre el 16% y el 23% y con lo que quede ya nos podemos comprar el deportivo, el pisazo…etc.

Opción B. No tenemos factura de compra de las onzas (Porque las monedas proceden de regalos familiares abuelos..etc, o simplemente porque hemos hecho alguna pequeña compra y en su día no pedimos la factura), pero sí que tenemos los justificantes del banco del dinero que se sacó para hacer la compra de las onzas, y ahora el comprador nos ingresa el importe de la venta en el banco y nos da factura de la venta. ¿Como hacemos las regularizaciones fiscales con Hacienda pues tenemos datos del importe de la venta pero no tenemos documentación de la compra……?

Opción C. Igual que la Opción B, pero en este caso el comprador no nos hace factura de la operación de venta. Es decir no tenemos ninguna documentación de las operaciones de Compra/Venta.

LAS TRES OPCIONES PLANTEADAS SON *HIPOTESIS* PARA ANALIZAR EL TEMA, y así poder hacer nuestras compras de forma que en un futuro no tengamos problemas.

¿Para todas las posibles opciones como se regulariza el tema con Hacienda? ¿Alguien lo sabe?

Como he dicho la pregunta es para aclarar el tema, porque normalmente todos actuamos con buena fe, a veces compramos a un conocido, etc, pero fruto de esta buena fe si no hacemos las cosas bien podemos en un futuro vernos metidos en un limbo legal…

Un saludo.
Muy buenas a todos/as.

Me surge una duda relacionada con los metales preciosos, os hago una explosión para ver que opináis y sobre todo me gustaría conocer la opinión de algún experto en temas “Legales e impositivos”

Me explico: Imaginemos que el precio de los metales preciosos “Se dispara”, no a 1700, 2000…supongamos que llega a 10000, 20000 o más…, “posiblemente sea imposible”. Pero creo que a estas alturas todos hemos aprendido que en esta vida no hay nada imposible, y sabemos que muchas veces la realidad supera a la imaginación. En estas circunstancias todo es posible..

Ahora imaginemos que en un futuro con unas pocas onzas que se han “disparado” podemos comprar ese deportivo de lujo que tanto nos gusta o ese pisazo… para cualquiera de estas opciones u otras semejantes necesitamos vender nuestras onzas y ese dinero lo tenemos que meter en el banco para poder operar con él:

Opción A. Tenemos la factura de la compra de nuestras onzas y las vendemos a un vendedor que nos da una factura, y nos ingresa el dinero en el banco; y de cara a Hacienda regularizamos la operación declarando el Incremento Patrimonial = Valor Venta – (Valor de la Copra + Gastos de Compra/Venta) = Beneficio; nos aplican un gravamen creo que entre el 16% y el 23% y con lo que quede ya nos podemos comprar el deportivo, el pisazo…etc.

Opción B. No tenemos factura de compra de las onzas (Porque las monedas proceden de regalos familiares abuelos..etc, o simplemente porque hemos hecho alguna pequeña compra y en su día no pedimos la factura), pero sí que tenemos los justificantes del banco del dinero que se sacó para hacer la compra de las onzas, y ahora el comprador nos ingresa el importe de la venta en el banco y nos da factura de la venta. ¿Como hacemos las regularizaciones fiscales con Hacienda pues tenemos datos del importe de la venta pero no tenemos documentación de la compra……?

Opción C. Igual que la Opción B, pero en este caso el comprador no nos hace factura de la operación de venta. Es decir no tenemos ninguna documentación de las operaciones de Compra/Venta.

LAS TRES OPCIONES PLANTEADAS SON *HIPOTESIS* PARA ANALIZAR EL TEMA, y así poder hacer nuestras compras de forma que en un futuro no tengamos problemas.

¿Para todas las posibles opciones como se regulariza el tema con Hacienda? ¿Alguien lo sabe?

Como he dicho la pregunta es para aclarar el tema, porque normalmente todos actuamos con buena fe, a veces compramos a un conocido, etc, pero fruto de esta buena fe si no hacemos las cosas bien podemos en un futuro vernos metidos en un limbo legal…

Un saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Abr 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos/as.
> 
> Me surge una duda relacionada con los metales preciosos, os hago una explosión para ver que opináis y sobre todo me gustaría conocer la opinión de algún experto en temas “Legales e impositivos”.
> 
> ...



No soy experto fiscal, pero algo te puede ayudar. 
Opción A, diferencia entre compra y venta, y pagas el tanto por cien correspondiente a tu tramo en la declaración de la renta por incremento de patrimonio, la factura es tu justificante. 
Opción B. No tienes factura pagas el tanto por cien del total de la venta. (un pautada si,) 
Opción C, no la termino de entender bien, creo te refieres a que lo vendes a un particular y no a un profesional, de todas formas habrá un ingreso en cuenta y lo justificará por la venta de esa pieza, aunque sea a un particular es aconsejable reflejarlo en un papel con sus respectivos DNI y así justificarlo, si tu tenías la factura de compra con esto podrás justificar tus plusvalías, otra cosa es que vendas a un particular cobres en efectivo y no declares nada, evidentemente esto es una "dejadez de tus obligaciones fiscales" que lo tendrá que soportar tu conciencia el resto de tu vida


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Opción B. No tienes factura pagas el tanto por cien del total de la venta. (un pautada si,)




En el caso que este hombre comenta creo que daria igual pagar el 100% de la ganancia, si la onza te ha costado 2000 y luego pasa a valer 20.000 por ejemplo, yo creo que sera tan gorda la ganancia que te va a dar igual pagar ese porcentaje de mas sobre esos 2000 no justificados.

Tambien habria otra opcion muy jugosa, en lugar de en un deportivo me gasto el dinero en señoritas y me da igual que venga todo en B pues a ellas tambien les va a dar igual cobrar en B.

Que se metan el deportivo por los cojones, el deportivo con la ruina que va a haber igual os lo podeis comprar dentro de poco aunque no suba el oro por que no va a tener nadie dinero para mantenerlo.

ya me compre yo varios cochazos en la crisis del 2008 casi regalados.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Veo bastante injusto que rapiñen el esfuerzo y el riesgo.
¿No es dinero?
¿Acaso devuelven algo por la pérdida de valor continua debida a la inflación y la impresión continua de dinero?
No, ahí no devuelven nada.

Supongo que el comprador no te hará factura. En todo caso la harías tú, que eres el que vende.

Pero vaya, no te comas mucho el tarro con eso. Pueden pasar tantasss cosass de aquí a un futuro no muy lejano....


----------



## BigTwentyOne (11 Abr 2020)

Y si no tienes factura, hay una cosa que se llama Word.


----------



## felino66 (11 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Y si no tienes factura, hay una cosa que se llama Word.



Bien visto.

A ver quién coteja la fotocopia de una factura retocada con photoshop del año 2005 o anterior, de por ejemplo 
Orodirect o cualquier otro que cerró hace años.... No creo que hacienda pueda acceder o guarde datos de más de x años. 

Sería interesante saberlo . 

Obviamente hay que tener una factura original del proveedor en cuestión al menos...


----------



## Martes i13 (11 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No soy experto fiscal, pero algo te puede ayudar.
> Opción A, diferencia entre compra y venta, y pagas el tanto por cien correspondiente a tu tramo en la declaración de la renta por incremento de patrimonio, la factura es tu justificante.
> Opción B. No tienes factura pagas el tanto por cien del total de la venta. (un pautada si,)
> Opción C, no la termino de entender bien, creo te refieres a que lo vendes a un particular y no a un profesional, de todas formas habrá un ingreso en cuenta y lo justificará por la venta de esa pieza, aunque sea a un particular es aconsejable reflejarlo en un papel con sus respectivos DNI y así justificarlo, si tu tenías la factura de compra con esto podrás justificar tus plusvalías, otra cosa es que vendas a un particular cobres en efectivo y no declares nada, evidentemente esto es una "dejadez de tus obligaciones fiscales" que lo tendrá que soportar tu conciencia el resto de tu vida



Muchas gracias por tu atenta respuesta.

Esta claro que en determinadas situaciones es bueno disponer de los justificantes documentales correspondientes para formalizar las operaciones, sobre todo si el valor de los metales subieran mucho.... , y así "tener la conciencia tranquila el resto de nuestros días...."

Un saludo.


----------



## Martes i13 (11 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En el caso que este hombre comenta creo que daria igual pagar el 100% de la ganancia, si la onza te ha costado 2000 y luego pasa a valer 20.000 por ejemplo, yo creo que sera tan gorda la ganancia que te va a dar igual pagar ese porcentaje de mas sobre esos 2000 no justificados.
> 
> Tambien habria otra opcion muy jugosa, en lugar de en un deportivo me gasto el dinero en señoritas y me da igual que venga todo en B pues a ellas tambien les va a dar igual cobrar en B.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes tu parte de razón, con lo que nos puede venir encima....aunque no suban los metales seguramente tanto deportivos y pisazos etc, van a estar a buen precio...

Saludos.


----------



## Martes i13 (11 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Bien visto.
> 
> A ver quién coteja la fotocopia de una factura retocada con photoshop del año 2005 o anterior, de por ejemplo
> Orodirect o cualquier otro que cerró hace años.... No creo que hacienda pueda acceder o guarde datos de más de x años.
> ...



Sería interesante saberlo... Entonces se necesita un voluntario que ponga el cascabel a gato...

Si, aunque suena un poco así lo del Word en caso necesario puede ser una opción.....

De todas formas veremos si llega esa subida exponencial...., posiblemente los que hasta ahora han manipulado los precios, van a seguir "intentando" manipular los precios también ahora, otra cosa es que lo consigan o el tema se les vaya de las manos que será lo mas probable........

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (11 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En el caso que este hombre comenta creo que daria igual pagar el 100% de la ganancia, si la onza te ha costado 2000 y luego pasa a valer 20.000 por ejemplo, yo creo que sera tan gorda la ganancia que te va a dar igual pagar ese porcentaje de mas sobre esos 2000 no justificados.
> 
> Tambien habria otra opcion muy jugosa, en lugar de en un deportivo me gasto el dinero en señoritas y me da igual que venga todo en B pues a ellas tambien les va a dar igual cobrar en B.
> 
> ...



Esperamos consejo para buscar coche bueno, bonito y barato ;D


----------



## Martes i13 (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Veo bastante injusto que rapiñen el esfuerzo y el riesgo.
> ¿No es dinero?
> ¿Acaso devuelven algo por la pérdida de valor continua debida a la inflación y la impresión continua de dinero?
> No, ahí no devuelven nada.
> ...



Así funcionan los recaudadores cuando hay beneficios ahí están ellos para pillar su trozo de pastel...nos hemos montado una sociedad con muchos gastos y cada vez menos ingresos así que los recaudadores están a pillar..

Tienes razón que a partir de ahora pueden ocurrir muchas cosas....desde luego que sin ser experto en análisis financiero el sentido común indica que los metales van a subir, se esta abusando de la impresión del dinero en papel por lo que este cada vez debiera valer menos, eso si no hay un colapso financiero y/o estados fallidos...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (11 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Bien visto.
> 
> A ver quién coteja la fotocopia de una factura retocada con photoshop del año 2005 o anterior, de por ejemplo
> Orodirect o cualquier otro que cerró hace años.... No creo que hacienda pueda acceder o guarde datos de más de x años.
> ...



No sé cuánto tiempo lo guardarán. Pero los vendedores de oro tenían obligación de notificar al fisco todas sus ventas por encima de determinado valor.

Por otro lado, vender sin factura supongo que sería la única forma de no pagar impuestos. Pero eso podría no ser legal.


----------



## zarmak (11 Abr 2020)

cuando llegue a 3000 dólares ( que llegará) la onza venderé el oro, ya me saldré todo esto, y el que lo compre puede que hasta lo duplique en un tiempo, si tiene la misma paciencia que yo he tenido durante 30 años.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu atenta respuesta.
> 
> Esta claro que en determinadas situaciones es bueno disponer de los justificantes documentales correspondientes para formalizar las operaciones, sobre todo si el valor de los metales subieran mucho.... , y así "tener la conciencia tranquila el resto de nuestros días...."
> 
> Un saludo.



El problema sería si no suben.
Porque si vendieras sin ganancias y sin factura y lo declararas, tendrías que pagar un 20 % o lo que toque, del total. Con lo que encima perderias.

Si subiera mucho, las ganancias - impuesto, seria positivo. Aunque pagaras, mientras más subida más beneficio.

El equilibrio estaría en una subida del 20%
respecto a tu precio de compra.
Pagarías ese 20 y te quedarías a cero ganancia.
Todo lo que baje de ahí aumenta la pérdida y viceversa.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema sería si no suben.
> Porque si vendieras sin ganancias y sin factura y lo declararas, tendrías que pagar un 20 % o lo que toque, del total. Con lo que encima perderias.
> 
> Si subiera mucho, las ganancias - impuesto, seria positivo. Aunque pagaras, mientras más subida más beneficio.
> ...




Edito, suponiendo que el impuesto fuera un 20 %.
El equilibrio estaría en una subida del 25%
(Para que el 20 % de 1,25 sea igual a 0,25)
( x/100 = (20/100) (1+x/100) )


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Pues tienes tu parte de razón, con lo que nos puede venir encima....aunque no suban los metales seguramente tanto deportivos y pisazos etc, van a estar a buen precio...
> 
> Saludos.




En la crisis del 2008 llegue a comprarme un Z4 por 6000 euros nuevecico, llegue a comprarme un A6 por poco dinero, un primo compro un porche, tengo un amigo que se dedicaba a estas cosas y compraba coches por nada y menos.

Pisos compre varios en el centro de granada, pisos buenos en buenas calles por entre 85.000 y 120.000 el ultimo, lo que pasa que ahora van a volver a caer a estos precios o incluso menos con la ruina que viene jajajaja igual habria sido mejor gastarmelo todo en putas pero bueno que se iba a saber jajaja.

Buena ruina nos espera, el que tenga dinero posiblemente pueda aprobecharse de la situacion, si no puede aprobechar es que la cosa habra ido a mucho peor aun de lo que podamos imaginar.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Abr 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos/as.
> 
> Me surge una duda relacionada con los metales preciosos, os hago una explosión para ver que opináis y sobre todo me gustaría conocer la opinión de algún experto en temas “Legales e impositivos”.
> 
> Me explico: Imaginemos que el precio de los metales preciosos “Se dispara”, no a 1700, 2000…supongamos que llega a 10000, 20000 o más…, “posiblemente sea imposible”. Pero creo que a estas alturas todos hemos aprendido que en esta vida no hay nada imposible, y sabemos que muchas veces la realidad supera a la imaginación. En estas circunstancias todo es posible..



Coges el coche, le das la moneda y adiós muy buenas.


----------



## Martes i13 (12 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Coges el coche, le das la moneda y adiós muy buenas.



Ya pero las cosas...no son tan fáciles, que estamos muy controlados...


----------



## Martes i13 (12 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En la crisis del 2008 llegue a comprarme un Z4 por 6000 euros nuevecico, llegue a comprarme un A6 por poco dinero, un primo compro un porche, tengo un amigo que se dedicaba a estas cosas y compraba coches por nada y menos.
> 
> Pisos compre varios en el centro de granada, pisos buenos en buenas calles por entre 85.000 y 120.000 el ultimo, lo que pasa que ahora van a volver a caer a estos precios o incluso menos con la ruina que viene jajajaja igual habria sido mejor gastarmelo todo en putas pero bueno que se iba a saber jajaja.
> 
> Buena ruina nos espera, el que tenga dinero posiblemente pueda aprobecharse de la situacion, si no puede aprobechar es que la cosa habra ido a mucho peor aun de lo que podamos imaginar.



Z4, muy bonito!!! tienes buen gusto.

Parece bastante evidente que no viene una "crisis" que lo que puede venir puede ser un gran "colapso" de consecuencias impredecibles, y tienes razón que los precios de casi todo pueden caer y mucho, iremos viendo lo que ocurre, lo mejor es que todo siga funcionando dentro de un cierto orden.


----------



## cuidesemele (12 Abr 2020)

En la anterior crisis todo aquello que se percibia como reserva de valor subio como por ejemplo los coches. Tambien arte etc. Al principio habia autenticas gangas efectivamente (precioso el Z4), por eso del efecto 'margin call' y tapar agujeros. Pero despues por ejemplo un F 308, 328, 348, 355 un porsche 356 etc pasaron de 30K o 40K, subieron a 80-100K y despues una ligera correccion a 60-80K. Los primera linia tipo 300sl y los F de la epoca de Enzo ya se van de madre y corrigen pero poco.

Creo que el fiat se ha descontrolado, todos los que tienen cash lo saben y buscan reservas de valor. O enviar dinero al futuro, como decia un forero el otro dia... Asi que el oro solo puede subir y a cruzar los dedos para animarme a comprar algo algun dia y que no lo 'confisquen' o parecidos.

El problema es acertar, como siempre: debes tener el cash y en el momento acertado. A ver que sale en venta en el hilo en el futuro y si hay suerte...


----------



## Membroza (12 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Pa que se os caiga la baba:



Para que DHL te deje el paquete en la puerta del vecino, como una vez me pasó a mí


----------



## Membroza (12 Abr 2020)

Bien, seguro que no soy el único que se ha preguntado lo siguiente:
si con acciones de una empresa puedo saber si estoy pagando su precio justo (PER, EV/EBITDA), ¿cómo puedo saber si estoy pagando el oro a su justo precio o muy caro?

He estado leyendo artículos del tema y he tomado los siguientes apuntes. Si tenéis algo que aportar que no sepa os lo agradecería mucho. Estoy todavía aprendiendo y estoy a años luz en conocimientos de muchos foreros.

Este estudio (enlace) dice que los costes del oro van ligados a su precio en el mercado, y que la inflación no es la razón directa por la que el precio de oro aumenta, a pesar de que la inflación hace que las mineras suban el precio de la extracción del oro para compensar la inflación. Consideraciones:

Si los precios bajan, las mineras reducen costes y proceden a extraer de las minas donde el precio de extracción es más barato. Si los precios suben, extraerán de minas más profundas e invertirán en maquinaria más avanzada, aumentando también los costes de extracción.
Las mineras no tienen el poder de controlar precios, porque si hay una bajada en el suministro, hay otros agentes que pueden suplir esa demanda. El oro es una materia prima que no es como el petróleo o el cacao, que se quema o se come. El stock acumulado de oro es muy grande y las pérdidas de stock en oro son inapreciables (normalmente los poseedores de oro no lo pierden, a no ser que lo entierres en un sitio y te olvides de sacarlo o un barco que transporte oro se hunda). Esto quiere decir que los precios pueden caer por debajo de los costes de extracción
Las minerías cada año añaden un 1,6% de todo el oro mundial disponible (World Gold Council, 2010; GFMS, 2013).
Cuando los precios aumentan, aumenta al doble también el suministro de oro al mercado a través de joyerías o los famosos "compro oro". Por ejemplo, en la crisis del 2008 el oro subió mucho de precio y la gente no tenía dinero, así que hubo una explosión de negocios que compraban reliquias para luego fundirlas. Más de un tercio del oro mundial proviene del reciclaje.
Los costes de extracción del oro aumentan cada año porque cada vez se hace más difícil encontrarlo.
Según Thomson Reuters GFMS Gold Mine Economics Service, el coste total medio de extracción de una onza en Sudáfrica era de $1,400 entre 2005 y 2013. En Perú menos de $700, aproximadamente $850 en EEUU, $1,100 en China, y $1,200 en Australia. No especifica si es sólo "cash cost" o "all-in sustaining costs" + "all-in costs" (ver siguiente punto).
Tradicionalmente se ha usado el "cash cost" para cuantificar el precio de extracción de oro, pero este valor está muy por debajo del coste real, ya que no cuentan gastos como: descubrimiento de yacimientos, análisis geoquímico, taladrado de exploración, compra de maquinaria y adecuación de la mina una vez que se ha extraído todo. Las métricas extendidas contando estos valores son "all-in sustaining costs" y "all-in costs", y en el 2017 según un informe del World Gold Council el coste medio por onza era de $1000.

Esto ya como reflexión propia; la inflación no es la causa de que el precio del oro suba, sino más bien al revés: cuando comienza a haber inflación, la gente se apresura a comprar oro para preservar el valor de sus ahorros, lo cual hace que el precio del oro aumente.

*Conclusión:* el oro no tiene un precio suelo exacto por el gran stock disponible y por no ser una materia consumible. Así que en mi humilde opinión lo que mejor podría funcionar es conseguir un precio promedio comprando en bajadas de precio y acumular cada año. Y personalmente, si viera a día de hoy el oro a un precio de $2500 y no estuviéramos en un Mad Max o en una situación de hiperinflación Zimbaueña, pasaría de comprarlo porque estaría claramente burbujeado. A ver qué pensáis vosotros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Para que DHL te deje el paquete en la puerta del vecino, como una vez me pasó a mí




A mi me pasaba con correos, le tuve que pedir al cartero que por favor si no estaba yo no dejara paquetes a nadie y dejara el aviso en el buzon que ya iria yo a por el......... pero era mas bien con los carteros antiguos, ahora los nuevos ya no suelen hacer esas cosas.


----------



## Desconocido (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> si con acciones de una empresa puedo saber si estoy pagando su precio justo (PER, EV/EBITDA), ¿cómo puedo saber si estoy pagando el oro a su justo precio o muy caro?



El precio justo nunca si está manipulado. El mejor precio, mirándolo en el otro sentido, ¿cuándo el Euro está caro?.


----------



## Desconocido (13 Abr 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> De todas formas veremos si llega esa subida exponencial...., posiblemente los que hasta ahora han manipulado los precios, van a seguir "intentando" manipular los precios también ahora, otra cosa es que lo consigan o el tema se les vaya de las manos que será lo mas probable........


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bien, seguro que no soy el único que se ha preguntado lo siguiente:
> si con acciones de una empresa puedo saber si estoy pagando su precio justo (PER, EV/EBITDA), ¿cómo puedo saber si estoy pagando el oro a su justo precio o muy caro?
> 
> He estado leyendo artículos del tema y he tomado los siguientes apuntes. Si tenéis algo que aportar que no sepa os lo agradecería mucho. Estoy todavía aprendiendo y estoy a años luz en conocimientos de muchos foreros.
> ...



Interesantes planteaminetos.

Personalmente no creo que sea la mejor opcion aproximarte al metal desde un analisis fundamental. EBITDAs y PERs no explican la pregunta del millon: qué da valor al oro. Principalmente porque el oro no es una empresa, ni deuda con un determinado cupon... el oro es dinero. La forma mas antigua y persistente que existe.
Tampoco diria que su valor es una funcion de la inflacion.
Tampoco una funcion de sus costes de produccion, por su stock to flow que comentabas.

The beauty of gold, su romanticismo (como yo le llamo) es que no depende de ningun factor ligado a acciones humanas. El oro es constante, es el denominador, la medida de calculo, aquello a lo que el hombre *vuelve*, precisamente cuando las acciones humanas temporales colapsan y necesitamos de un patron.

La fascinacion del ser humano por el metal es milenaria. Antiguas sociedades sin relacion alguna entre ellas, adorandolo por igual.

Ya solo *el origen del oro*, molecularmente hablando, es algo excepcional.
_Millions of millennia ago, in our own Milky Way galaxy, but far upstream of where we are today, two neutron stars spiraled around each other, each embodying the mass of a sun but smaller and faster than a speeding planet. Each of these tiny gigaworlds, millions of times denser than our sun, had been produced, not by a mere exploding star, but by a far more powerful supernova. Each supernova, burning a nuclear fire with a far greater power density than a normal star such as our sun, had besides a neutron star also produced a cavalcade of new elements. For elements lighter than iron, this nuclear fusion releases energy; but for elements heavier than iron, including copper, silver, and gold, nuclear fusion requires a net energy input as well as astronomical power densities. *Our supernovae were powerful enough to create many metals, including copper and silver, from the fusion of lighter elements. But they were not powerful enough to create gold. Gold awaited the current, far more powerful and rarer event. *_​​Son muchos factores los que podrian explicar su valor. Para mi, el que mayor pondera es "la vuelta" a él de la que hablaba antes. Derivada de la perdida de confianza en las acciones humanas. Se le ha llamado de muchas formas: La mano invisible Smith, el Human Action de Von Mises, el behavioural economics actual...

En fin, un tema para debatir largo y tendido.
​


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Abr 2020)

Hace años había en la TV una sección de Euronews que se llamaba “no words” o algo así (no se si sique existiendo porque no veo la TV desde hace tiempo). Anyway, la característica principal era que se mostraban imágenes sin voz alguna detrás. Solo algún titular superpuesto.

Abro la seccion metalera "no words" en nuestro hilo.

History never *repeats* itself but it *rhymes...*







Los siguientes 2-3 años van a ser interesantes...







I´m going down, down, down...







Testeando los limites del experimento







Mucho mas en menos tiempo. Las cosas se aceleran respecto cualquier pasada referencia


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hace años había en la TV una sección de Euronews que se llamaba “no words” o algo así (no se si sique existiendo porque no veo la TV desde hace tiempo). Anyway, la característica principal era que se mostraban imágenes sin voz alguna detrás. Solo algún titular superpuesto.
> 
> Abro la seccion metalera "no words" en nuestro hilo.
> 
> ...



Una variable para las rimas futuras. 

*Satoshi Nakamoto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

( por cierto, en el hilo de la guerra de Spielzeug, la tienes , en algunos posts, como viento de popa para el Oro...pero variable a considerar, es...y de absoluta enjundia ).


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

(copypasteo del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug)

*Digital Swiss Gold*


*Características clave*

Ahorre hasta un 10% en cada compra de oro
Almacenamiento gratis en Suiza
Oro suizo totalmente asignado
Oro suizo de la más alta calidad, (995.0) pureza
Imagen y certificado de autenticidad del refinador.
Aplicación conveniente y fácil de usar
Estructura transparente de precios
Tecnología blockchain
Recibo de almacén digital
Opción de entrega física
Equipo experimentado de DSG
Asociaciones de clase mundial


...En fin... van a aparecer iniciativas como setas. Su influencia en la demanda de un Oro global ya "en busca y captura" acótenla ustedes...k a mí me da la risa. ( y por cierto, todavía echo en falta importantes prestaciones como pasarela fiat vía tarjetas , préstamos con ese colateral, etc...pero wé, k cuestión de tiempo y todo éso ).


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Interesantes planteaminetos.
> 
> Personalmente no creo que sea la mejor opcion aproximarte al metal desde un analisis fundamental. EBITDAs y PERs no explican la pregunta del millon: qué da valor al oro. Principalmente porque el oro no es una empresa, ni deuda con un determinado cupon... el oro es dinero. La forma mas antigua y persistente que existe.
> Tampoco diria que su valor es una funcion de la inflacion.
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta.

Me alegro que mis reflexiones no fueran del todo estridentes. Entonces el hecho de que su valor no sea constante es una ilusión porque lo intentamos medir en base a una moneda fiat cuyo valor es oscilante y por la propia especulación del metal en los mercados.

Tiene sentido por lo tanto, que un sueldo tanto ahora como hace 500 años fuera pagado por igual en número de onzas de oro siempre que la productividad al realizarlo sea la misma y los estudios necesarios para ejercer la actividad sean también equivalentes. Un ejemplo que se me ocurre podría ser un policía cuyo único trabajo es patrullar por las calles.


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> (copypasteo del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug)
> 
> *Digital Swiss Gold*
> 
> ...



Tiene muy buena pinta. Me convence bastante más algo así que Bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Tiene muy buena pinta. Me convence bastante más algo así que Bitcoin.



En las últimas páginas del hilo de la guerra de Spielzeug hay bastantes posts sobre un hipotético abrazo castuzo al Oro ( en el cryptoyuan, pero extrapolable ) en una moneda nacional respaldada en Oro - con aspiraciones evidentes de reserva mundial -. Son todo tiros al aire, como es lógico...pero interesantes si el sistema te resulta atractivo.

*Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?*


----------



## Gin and Tonic (13 Abr 2020)

Vamos por encima de los 1710$....


----------



## Aro (13 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> (copypasteo del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug)
> 
> *Digital Swiss Gold*
> 
> ...



Oro suizo de la más alta calidad, (995.0) pureza


DESCARTADOS


----------



## Not Sure (13 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> (copypasteo del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug)
> 
> *Digital Swiss Gold*
> 
> ...



Empresa india creada el 26 de Noviembre de 2019 en una oficina virtual del paraíso fiscal de Jersey y con todos los likes de Facebook comprados? Yeah, right.


----------



## mk73 (13 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues tenemos buena subida hoy:
> 
> Oro 1.690,10 +44,40 +2,70%




Acabo de mirar y a 50,59€ el gramo


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.

He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.

Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
Precio Big Mac 2020: $5,67
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 mediante regla de tres: $503,45

Eso sería una desviación de más de un 300% del valor actual por onza. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Acabo de mirar y a 50,59€ el gramo



Ya estamos a nivel de precio del perico.


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Oro suizo de la más alta calidad, (995.0) pureza
> 
> 
> DESCARTADOS





Klaudia Klaudenson dijo:


> Empresa india creada el 26 de Noviembre de 2019 en una oficina virtual del paraíso fiscal de Jersey y con todos los likes de Facebook comprados? Yeah, right.



A ver, lo primero en torno a todas estas nuevas propuestas es k se lea la letra pequeña. Dicho hasta la extenuación. Y k mientras no se consoliden , ir más allá de pequeñas cantidades, iwal. Y k físico , no son, k no equivoque nahide.

Por ahora, la de la Perth Mint es la k mejor pinta tiene...pero ni siqueira tenía gran explicación en su web, cosa k también comentamos. A ver si aumentan chapas por ese medio a la welta del bloqueo de refinerías.- si hay una welta al uso, k ésa es otra ( alguna de las refinerías suizas k retoman actividá ya han comentado publicamente k la retoman con baja intensidá ...y si sumamos los pedidos k debe haber acumulados ... ) -.

Gracias por los dos apuntes y por supuesto, mas k lleguen , mejor. Yo seguiré subiendo opciones , pero en principio, para ir destripándolas, ojo.


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.
> 
> He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.
> 
> ...



Que calidad tenía el bigMac y cuál tiene ahora? Parte de la inflación es por pérdida de calidad a igual precio
Cuando yo era pequeño ir al MacDonalds era algo reservado a ocasiones especiales, hoy día yo no voy pero se considera comida barata/basura dentro de la restauración


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.
> 
> He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.
> 
> ...



Podría significar que la masa monetaria aumenta el triple de rápido que la inflación (como por ejemplo se verifica desde la crisis de 2008 hasta hoy).


----------



## Aro (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.
> 
> He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.
> 
> ...



Que el oro tiene muchas oscilaciones de precio y eso es una "foto" en un momento puntual. Deberías hacer algo como lo que se hace con la plata. Sacar el ratio oro/burguer y ver cómo ha ido oscilando a lo largo de los años, para darnos cuenta del momento actual.


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Que calidad tenía el bigMac y cuál tiene ahora? Parte de la inflación es por pérdida de calidad a igual precio
> Cuando yo era pequeño ir al MacDonalds era algo reservado a ocasiones especiales, hoy día yo no voy pero se considera comida barata/basura dentro de la restauración



Yo creo que andarán por ahí los tiros de por qué ahora es tan barata:

Calidad de carne pésima.
Economías de escala que les permiten comprar materia prima a precios muy baratos. Antes ni de coña podrían hacer eso.
Logística optimizada y sueldos basura de empleados - en EEUU trabajar ahí es un trabajo de universitario para sacarse cuatro gordas.
Una hamburguesa con carne decente en EEUU podría costar unos $12. Con la misma regla de 3 me sale una onza de oro a $1.044, que sería el precio de extracción total medio según el informe en el 2017 del World Gold Council.

Ahora parece que tendría más sentido, ¿no?


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

Sip, pero, en cualquier caso seguro que casi todas las vacas eran más decentes en el 68 y 69  que ahora (menos hormonadas...)


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Abr 2020)

Llevamos buen ritmo en los futuros:

*Oro 1.770,75 +17,95 +1,02%*


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.
> 
> He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.
> 
> ...



True Prices Measured in Gold

En esa página tienes el precio en oro de los principales activos. También el Big Mac.

Saludos!


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Que calidad tenía el bigMac y cuál tiene ahora? Parte de la inflación es por pérdida de calidad a igual precio
> Cuando yo era pequeño ir al MacDonalds era algo reservado a ocasiones especiales, hoy día yo no voy pero se considera comida barata/basura dentro de la restauración



Ojo, depende del país. 
En muchos lugares, ir al Mcdonalds sigue siendo ir a un lugar especial, de celebración, y a precios no baratos precisamente.
Tenéis la manía de mirar todo con el prisma español y europeo...hay mucho mundo ahí fuera


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 287371
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. Estaba mirando a mano algunos otros precios, y todo apunta a precio de onza actual equivalente a $500.

Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
Precio Big Mac 2020: $5,67
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $503,45

Precio 1 docena de huevos 1965: $0,53
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1965: $35,50
Precio 1 docena de huevos 2020 (suponemos que son orgánicos, de toda la vida): $7
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $468,86

Precio 1 bote de Heinz ketchup 1965: $0,22
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1965: $35,50
Precio 1 bote de Heinz ketchup 2020: $2,78
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $448,59

La razón por la que creo que se podría explicar que la onza estaba tan "barata":

Precio fijo regulado por el gobierno
Yacimientos donde era barato extraer el oro (recordad que cada año que pasa, los yacimientos de extracción fácil van agotándose)
Mano de obra negra semi-esclava


----------



## Dylan Thomas (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Gracias. Estaba mirando a mano algunos otros precios, y todo apunta a precio de onza actual equivalente a $500.
> 
> Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
> Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
> ...



Y no puede ser que no estuviera barata sino que luego cara?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Gracias. Estaba mirando a mano algunos otros precios, y todo apunta a precio de onza actual equivalente a $500.
> 
> Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
> Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
> ...



Entre los años 60 y 70 de produce la revolución verde con un gran aumento en la productividad agrícola:
Revolución verde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




De este tema comentaba en el hilo:
Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

De todas formas lo que viene el año que viene es una crisis alimentaria a nivel mundial por el colapso del comercio, cierre de fronteras y fin de las exportaciones de productos básicos en casi todos los países... Cosas de estar en guerra:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

Llenen la despensa que el oro no se come...

Saludos!


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Klaudia Klaudenson dijo:


> Empresa india creada el 26 de Noviembre de 2019 en una oficina virtual del paraíso fiscal de Jersey y con todos los likes de Facebook comprados? Yeah, right.



Como bitcoinero, como si la empresa la montaran Ortega y Roig en Suiza: para qué quieres blockchain si tienes que depender de un tercero y una orden gubernamental te lleva al cierre o te expropiar todos los bienes?


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, depende del país.
> En muchos lugares, ir al Mcdonalds sigue siendo ir a un lugar especial, de celebración, y a precios no baratos precisamente.
> Tenéis la manía de mirar todo con el prisma español y europeo...hay mucho mundo ahí fuera



Precisamente lo que ha cambiado con respecto al forero que iba a McDonald's solo en ocasiones especiales es que hoy en España somos mucho más ricos.
A que tampoco cambiaba de coche cada 10 años? Los coches de hoy son peores que los de hace 30 años?


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Precisamente lo que ha cambiado con respecto al forero que iba a McDonald's solo en ocasiones especiales es que hoy en España somos mucho más ricos.
> A que tampoco cambiaba de coche cada 10 años? Los coches de hoy son peores que los de hace 30 años?



JOJOJO !!!......No jodax k Zapatero postea en burbuja , túúú ???  

"En Hezpaña semox mucho más ricos" = Debemos 100 veces más k hace 50 años. Un mes de confinamiento ...y el personal, no tié ni pa´macarrones.

En fin...este foro es una caja de sorpresas.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Como bitcoinero, como si la empresa la montaran Ortega y Roig en Suiza: para qué quieres blockchain si tienes que depender de un tercero y una orden gubernamental te lleva al cierre o te expropiar todos los bienes?



Para optimizaciones de aspectos de la gestión de un activo tokenizado con cuyo activo original no te podrías plantear. Como bitcoñero, no has defendido nunca la presunta velocidad de transferencia de BTC o sus discretos pasos fronterizos ?

El riesgo de contraparte es esencial...pero no lo es todo. Y en el mercado del Oro , por cierto, se asume constantemente. Obviamente el matute de una crypto asínnn estriba en el valor añadido de su operativa off chain, no es un activo digital con valor intrínseco, es un token, una representación de un servicio.

En este tipo de planteamientos, pierdes por un láo, ganas por otro. Kadakualo valora y elije, maifrén. Y desde su perspectiva personal...no la de BTC, a ver cuando cambiais el disco, k todo el universo no va en función de Bitcoin. ( aunke los k creeis k un país empufáo es un país rico, tampoco...asínnn k...ké te voy a decir a tí ).


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Los banksters siguen.

Central Banks Add More Gold To Their Reserves


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Patatas por Oro al mismo precio y tal... 

Si ej ke... 

Goldman Sachs Says Economies Will Shrink 35% as Gold Hits 7-Year High


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

La cryptovaina ya es mainstream e imparapla . Y como factor de demanda, una bomba.

Gold market should evolve from latest crisis - Vaultchain CEO

"
*El mercado del oro debería evolucionar a partir de la última crisis - CEO de Vaultchain*


Neils Christensen  Lunes 13 de abril de 2020 10:35

Noticias de Kitco
Comparte este artículo:
*Nota del editor: ¡Con tanta volatilidad del mercado, manténgase al tanto de las noticias diarias! Déjese atrapar en minutos con nuestro rápido resumen de las noticias de hoy y las opiniones de expertos. ¡Registrate aquí!*





( Kitco News ) - El mercado del oro está comenzando a normalizarse incluso cuando el diferencial de precios entre el mercado spot y los futuros aún se encuentra cerca de niveles extremos en comparación con los promedios históricos.
Sin embargo, según un CEO de la industria del oro, los problemas que han afectado al mercado de metales preciosos podrían haberse evitado si los inversores adoptaran un intercambio transparente y digital.


En las últimas semanas, los analistas del mercado han dicho que hay mucho oro para satisfacer la demanda actual, pero también han señalado que el mercado ha visto un colapso de su cadena de suministro. El mercado del oro no ha sido la excepción como una economía global que se ha detenido debido a que la gente se ve obligada a quedarse en casa para frenar la propagación de la pandemia de COVID-19.
​



_*Michael Albanese*_​

En una entrevista reciente con Kitco News, Michael Albanese, CEO de Tradewind, dijo que* un intercambio de oro digital podría ayudar a resolver algunos de los problemas que actualmente afectan a los metales preciosos*. Explicó que en un intercambio completamente digital, los inversores pueden ver exactamente cuánto oro está disponible en el mercado y dónde está disponible.
Albanese dijo que la última crisis financiera ha revelado cuán fragmentado está el mercado del oro, que está apareciendo en el precio.
"Cuando hablamos del precio del oro, ¿de qué precio estamos hablando: el precio del oro spot, los contratos futuros, las monedas de oro?" preguntó. "No hay un precio universal del oro porque no hay un intercambio universal".
Albanese dijo que la Vaultchain de Tradwind, un intercambio digital para metal físico, podría resolver muchos problemas que actualmente afectan al mercado porque los inversores pueden ver exactamente dónde y cuánto oro está disponible y a qué precio. Vaultchain Gold puede reunir a inversores, comerciantes de metales preciosos, grandes productores y mentas, dijo. El oro físico se rastrea utilizando la tecnología blockchain.
"No me impresionó mucho la forma en que operaban los mercados de metales", dijo. “Pero creo que el mercado tiene una gran oportunidad aquí para redefinir la forma en que funciona. No lo digo solo desde el punto de vista de la fijación de precios, sino también de reevaluar cómo funciona todo el mercado del oro, ya sea el descubrimiento de precios del metal físico, si se trata del comercio de varios tipos de metales, si se trata de un grupo, si es barras, ya sean monedas, si se trata de oro como garantía ".
Como ejemplo, Albanese señaló que en marzo, cuando las acciones se derrumbaron, los inversores se vieron obligados a liquidar posiciones de oro rentables para cumplir con los requisitos de margen. Después de unas semanas de venderlos, los inversores ahora se ven obligados a volver a comprar todo el oro que vendieron.
Albanese dijo que una mejor opción, pero no disponible, por ejemplo, para los inversores de ETF, habría sido utilizar su oro como garantía para cubrir sus márgenes de garantía. Esto habría permitido a los inversores aprovechar el valor de su oro sin tener que vender sus tenencias.
*Un intercambio digital también mostraría a los inversores exactamente cuánto oro está disponible, de dónde proviene y en qué forma se encuentra.
"En las últimas semanas, la gente literalmente no estaba segura de dónde estaba el metal", dijo. "Si pudieras juntar la oferta y la demanda de una manera más inteligente, ¿podrías haber reducido algunas de estas fricciones donde estas ofertas / ofertas eran tan amplias que en realidad no conseguías un intercambio?"*
Aunque la última crisis financiera ha revelado algunas grietas en el mercado del oro, Albanese dijo que confía en que el mercado puede evolucionar. Agregó que ha visto un crecimiento positivo en Vaultchain como resultado del pánico en el sistema financiero.
Albanese agregó que tampoco le preocupa que los diferenciales y los problemas de liquidez que afectan al mercado apaguen a los inversores. Dijo que la demanda de oro debería mantenerse fuerte hasta 2020.
Agregó que espera que los inversores continúen mirando el oro ya que las tasas de interés se mantienen en niveles extremadamente bajos.
"Tengo que decir que esta es una oportunidad clásica para el oro", dijo.

"


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Abr 2020)

Minas cerrando en todo el mundo (cuidado con los que vais cargados de mineras):



La producción de plata ha bajado un 50% y queda más recorrido a la baja. :



Yo diría que las de oro están sobrerrepresentadas...

The Coming Supply Shock in Mining - Katusa Research

Me quedo con esta frase: volver a poner en marcha una mina no es como un interruptor. Cerrarla es más fácil que volver a abrirla.

______________

UAE ranks world's third largest gold purchaser

Emiratos Árabes Unidos sigue comprando oro y no son los únicos en la zona.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Me encanta este hombre, siempre analítico, certero y con criterio...pero por cierto, es flipante y toda una novedá , dada la caótica situación actual, el desconcierto k transmite. Todo lo va deshilachando, como siempre...pero ya, bastantes cosas se quedan en el aire...menos k el fiat se va al tacho, k éso es de cajón y así de clarinete lo deja ya.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Los banksters siguen.
> 
> Central Banks Add More Gold To Their Reserves



El oro continúa su repunte con US$1.800 en el punto de mira

Para el que desee seguir la estela de los Bancos Centrales ahorrando en oro fisico como hacen los "mayores", esta multinacional alemana facilita la opción de una manera muy similar.

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

Las perspectivas de revaloriación son muy interesantes, además de situar los depósitos en Alemania, Austria, Suiza o Reino Unido o bien, entregartelo en domicilio.

Saludos...


----------



## Aro (15 Abr 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> El oro continúa su repunte con US$1.800 en el punto de mira
> 
> Para el que desee seguir la estela de los Bancos Centrales ahorrando en oro fisico como hacen los "mayores", esta multinacional alemana facilita la opción de una manera muy similar.
> 
> ...



Estás poniendo un link de referidos, ahora entiendo tanta insistencia con esa empresa.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Lo dicho, paso a paso. 

Introducing a New Paxos Account Experience - One Regulated Custody Platform For Seamlessly Managing Currency, Crypto and Gold | Paxos

*Presentamos una nueva experiencia de cuenta de Paxos: una plataforma de custodia regulada para administrar sin problemas las monedas, las criptomonedas y el oro*






Kyle Libra
14 de abril de 2020
Durante el último año, hemos dedicado muchos recursos a construir una plataforma de custodia unificada para todos nuestros clientes. Nos complace anunciar nuestra mayor mejora hasta ahora: unificar las cuentas de Paxos Wallet y itBit Wallet. El 18 de abril, los clientes tendrán una página central de administración de cuentas donde podrán supervisar fácilmente sus saldos y actividades de financiación de divisas, criptografía y oro. Esta página se puede utilizar para administrar fondos, retiros, transferencias, compras y comercio de itBit.
Esto mejorará la experiencia de cada cliente ya que toda la información de la cuenta y los activos se podrán ver en una pantalla. Las funciones críticas en las que los clientes confían para impulsar sus negocios serán más rápidas y fáciles. Al iniciar sesión en Paxos, los clientes verán sus nuevas cuentas unificadas que muestran tanto fondos de billetera como de intercambio como un saldo de cuenta, que se puede usar sin problemas en toda la plataforma. 
Eche un vistazo a cómo se verá pronto la nueva interfaz de Paxos: 




IU de billetera*Algunas actualizaciones más ...*

*Un flujo de depósito fácil para todos los fondos:* todos los depósitos y retiros de los productos impulsados por Paxos se gestionarán a través del nuevo panel de la cuenta de Paxos, que es nuevo para los usuarios de itBit. A partir del 18 de abril, todos los clientes deben usar las instrucciones de transferencia de Paxos Wallet para depositar dólares. Esas instrucciones se pueden encontrar en el Panel de Paxos haciendo clic en el botón Depósito y luego seleccionando USD.
*Todos los depósitos y retiros se ejecutarán mucho más rápido, casi instantáneamente:* toda la funcionalidad de financiación se moverá a la velocidad de Paxos Wallet. Eso significa que los clientes de itBit tendrán un procesamiento automatizado para los depósitos y retiros de Silvergate Exchange Network (SEN). La velocidad de retiro de fondos también se mejorará a través de la integración de Paxos Wallet con la API de pagos de Silvergate.
*Perfiles de custodia, liquidación y negociación: los* clientes que utilizan las API de Paxos pueden crear soluciones únicas de custodia y liquidación además de nuestra funcionalidad de perfiles de billetera unificada. Todos los activos que admite Paxos ahora se pueden custodiar en un solo perfil, lo que facilita y agiliza a los socios de la plataforma la creación de soluciones únicas para sus clientes. Los clientes en la interfaz de usuario ahora tendrán la oportunidad de utilizar perfiles de billetera para itBit trading. Esto permite una gestión de fondos más fácil. Todas las billeteras que los clientes crearon en la plataforma itBit, junto con sus saldos correspondientes, se transferirán y estarán disponibles como 'Perfiles' en la billetera Paxos. 
*Business as Usual for FIX and REST API users: los* clientes institucionales que operan con itBit a través de FIX y REST API no experimentarán ninguna interrupción, pero ahora podrán financiar sus cuentas mucho más rápido con las capacidades de Paxos Wallet, sin necesidad de transferir entre itBit y Paxos Wallets como SEN se puede utilizar para financiación directa o para retirar de su saldo de plataforma unificada.
En Paxos, estamos construyendo infraestructura de mercado para un sistema financiero abierto. Nuestra interfaz unificada Paxos Wallet e itBit wallet hace que sea más fácil para las personas mover monedas, criptomonedas y oro sin problemas. Nunca antes existió una plataforma regulada con esta funcionalidad y nos complace ser los primeros en presentar esto a los clientes.
La custodia de Paxos es el núcleo de nuestra plataforma reguladora y tecnológica. Con esta versión, la plataforma Paxos permite a los clientes depositar, retirar, transferir y comerciar entre divisas, criptomonedas y clases de activos. En un futuro próximo, planeamos combinar toda esta funcionalidad en un nuevo conjunto de API y una experiencia de desarrollador significativamente mejorada. Paxos Wallet incluirá aún más tipos de activos, más funcionalidad, integración con centros de negociación externos y potenciaremos aún más plataformas utilizadas por millones de personas en todo el mundo.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2020)

Siguen las tensiones en el mercado del oro con divergencias en el precio de los diferentes mercados. Después de solucionar la escasez de oro físico en el COMEX (mercado de oro de Nueva York denominado en dólares) con más oro papel y con el LBMA (mercado de Londres donde se fija el precio mundial) saliendo al rescate del mercado, vuelve a aparecer el problema y, además está vez persiste en el tiempo:




Siendo un mercado mundial, ambas líneas deberían coincidir pero NO lo hacen. Hay diferentes precios para el oro según el mercado de referencia.

En EEUU parece que no hay suficiente físico y por eso el precio es mayor que en Londres. Porque no hay arbitraje? Deberían ser ganancias seguras comprar oro en Londres y venderlo en Nueva York. Porque no lo hacen? Entiendo que no hay confianza entre mercados ni entre las divisas en las que están denominadas...

Saldrá de nuevo el mercado de Londres al rescate del mercado de Nueva York o lo dejará caer? Algo tiene que ocurrir en breve, la formación de precio está rota y no hay confianza entre los diferentes mercados de oro...

El problema es que tampoco parece que en Londres haya confianza entre los diferentes Bullion banks cuyos intercambios son los que forman el precio del oro. El volumen está descendiendo mucho lo que sugiere que no confían entre sí:




Hace poco se retiró del mercado uno de los market makers de Londres por no tener suficiente oro físico para cumplir con sus obligaciones:
ABN AMRO leaves gold investors empty-handed - Geotrendlines

No va a ser el único en hacerlo viendo que los diferentes market makers no confían entre sí.

La divergencia entre el físico y el papel seguirá aumentando hasta que cambie la forma de descubrir el precio. Son dos mercados diferentes, uno con riesgos contraparte que tiene descuento frente al oro físico cuyo precio es mayor al no haber riesgo contraparte. Cada vez va a ser más claro este hecho y por tanto mayor la divergencia de precio entre ambos.

Relacionado con este hecho, se va a ir viendo que los diferentes mercados de oro que hay en el mundo tienen diferentes riesgos en función de la divisa a la que esté referida, de las reservas de oro disponibles en ese mercado y de los mecanismos que use para descubrir el precio.


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Relacionado con este hecho, se va a ir viendo que los diferentes mercados de oro que hay en el mundo tienen diferentes riesgos en función de la divisa a la que esté referida, de las reservas de oro disponibles en ese mercado y de los mecanismos que use para descubrir el precio.



¿Regreso al patrón oro o es que nunca se abandonó?

Tranquilo que al único que le molesta ver repetida la misma noticia falsa una y otra vez es a mi: por mucho que le llamen criptomoneda, si no es abierta e incensurable (entre otras cosas) no es una criptomoneda.
Recordatorio necesario, más del 95% del volumen de las transacciones ya se hacen de manera digital. Que tengamos papeles que representen ese valor digital no cambia mucho la cosa (y lo tendremos mientras no lo prohíban).


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Tranquilo que al único que le molesta ver repetida la misma noticia falsa una y otra vez es a mi: por mucho que le llamen criptomoneda, si no es abierta e incensurable (entre otras cosas) no es una criptomoneda.



Porke tú lo vales. Lo k no será es decentralizada, k es distinto. Para otros muchos la estafa konzetual son los manguerazos de fiat o Tether infinito sacáo del sobaco...o la arriesgadísima dominancia china de la minería ...factores iwalmente determinantes k , casualidá casualidosa, el panfleto maximalista bitcoñero oculta a profanos - y no por ello se arroga nahide, porke yo lo valgo y olé, negar la definición de criptomoneda a Bitcoin -.

En fin...k biba Zapatero , la riqueza de los hezpañoles - a medio paso de ser intervenidos, cágate - , el Tether infinito ...y, sobre todo, Bitcoin.  Y compren a 8 boniatos, k me les quitan de las manos.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

El leit motiv principal de practicamente cualquier crypto DE COTIZACIÓN ABIERTA es la pura especulación y la posición en su estructura piramidal de sus tenedores iniciales a precios ventajosos - cuestión totalmente legítima...pero ajena a cuentos mainstream con los k se engatusa a profanos- . La evolución libertaóra y tal , ya si éso...si no son los padres, son los tíos o los padrinos.* En un BTC cuyo valor se sostiene en más de un 90% a chutes de Tether sacáo de la manga y sin respaldo alguno de riqueza real* ( k tú sí mencionas como salto cualitativo en tu particular e iwalmente legítima noción de DINERO...cosa k a quien pontifica ké es crypto o no - léase ké es weno o no - , le suda el rabo ) *ese ADN especulativo elévalo al cubo y más allá* . Aunque los bitcoñeros no te lo dirán por la sencilla razón de k quieren tu pasta, bien para venderte su mierda , bien para revalorizarla. Ellos anteponen la descomunal distrofia monetaria de Teher a sus "liberaciones robinjudianas" ...imagínate si no antepondrán tu fiat. O sea, k milongas, las justas...k estamos en la prórroga de este saráo ya y el tiempo pa´chorradas se acabó hace mucho.

Por cierto...NADA indica hasta ahora k el cryptoyuan sea respaldado en Oro y te aseguro k me dejo las pestañas en encontrar cualquier indicio de ello. De así serlo, a esta panda le bajaba la regla por cada poro.  ( Y, por cierto, abriría además la fórmula a iniciativas similares privadas más descentralizadas...k ahí ya, tocaba a puritito requiem ).

En fin...tocan palomitax, todo está en el aire ahora.


----------



## Membroza (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El leit motiv principal de practicamente cualquier crypto es la pura especulación y la posición en su estructura piramidal de sus tenedores iniciales a precios ventajosos - cuestión totalmente legítima...pero ajena a cuentos mainstream con los k se engatusa a profanos- . La evolución libertaóra y tal , ya si éso...si no son los padres, son los tíos o los padrinos.* En un BTC cuyo valor se sostiene en más de un 90% a chutes de Tether sacáo de la manga y sin respaldo alguno de riqueza real* ( k tú sí mencionas como salto cualitativo en tu particular e iwalmente legítima noción de DINERO...cosa k a quien pontifica ké es crypto o no - léase ké es weno o no - , le suda el rabo ) *ese ADN especulativo elévalo al cubo y más allá* . Aunque los bitcoñeros no te lo dirán por la sencilla razón de k quieren tu pasta, bien para venderte su mierda , bien para revalorizarla. Ellos anteponen la descomunal distrofia monetaria de Teher a sus "liberaciones robinjudianas" ...imagínate lo k antepondrán tu pasta. O sea, k milongas, las justas...k estamos en la prórroga de este saráo ya y el tiempo pa´chorradas se acabó hace mucho.
> 
> Por cierto...NADA indica hasta ahora k el cryptoyuan sea respaldado en Oro . De así serlo, a esta panda le bajaba la regla por cada poro.  ( Y, por cierto, abriría además la fórmula a iniciativas similares privadas más descentralizadas...k ahí ya, tocaba a puritito requiem ).
> 
> En fin...tocan palomitax, todo está en el aire ahora.



En mi opinión el valor que se le da al Bitcoin es por ser limitado en unidades y por el hecho de que se necesita un calculo, es decir, un trabajo con un coste para generarlo. Para mí sin embargo, nada de esto es suficiente para poder ni acercarse al valor del oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 287371
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que interesante


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En mi opinión el valor que se le da al Bitcoin es por ser limitado en unidades y por el hecho de que se necesita un calculo, es decir, un trabajo con un coste para generarlo. Para mí sin embargo, nada de esto es suficiente para poder ni acercarse al valor del oro.



No quiero extenderme mucho, k no es el topic.

Sobre lo k afirmas, depende de lo k entiendas o a ké te refieras por valor. Pero en ambos casos, sería inexacto o matizable.

1- Si te refieres a VALOR , el intrínseco de BTC tiene más elementos k los k destacas, de hecho, el principal, y posiblemente la última mentira k queda por caer en el discurso bitcoñero, es su tasa de hash ( k , para variar, también habría k poner entre comillas por una concentración minera rotundamente insana por más barniz ó silencio k se le aplique ). Iwalmente, la limitación de unidades son los padres. Un bitcoin es irreplicable...pero su sistema no lo es, con lo k podrías conseguir infinitas réplicas e incluso optimizarlas tecnologicamente ( *en principio*, con la ya comentada limitación del hash..- aunque es conversa k daría para un par de tardes - ).

2- Si te refieres al precio, el de Bitcoin es sencillamente una falacia trampeada a base de Tether tanto para seducir ignorantes codiciosos como para mantener una dominancia en el sector ( y por tanto, un volumen de capital ) k ha sido una de las herramientas de financiación principales de BTC para un crecimiento basado en la creación de burbujas especulativas sobre el resto de proyectos. BTC sin Tether no cuesta 4 cifras ni jarto de don Simón ...y 3 , podía firmarlas a ojos cerrados ( aunke en mi opinión, se iría directamente a pique por sus limitaciones obvias como dinero cotidiano y más respecto a otros proyectos infinitamente más efectivos en esa tarea - y en muchas otras -).

K el panfleto maximalista bitcoñero se sacuda las responsabilidades de BTC como reserva de valor , medio de pago y unidá de cuenta inventándose altos designios intangibles k trascienden su planteamiento original instalándolo en una mística de todo a 100 k no pasa de acto de fe y dogma chusco en néctar no es ninguna casualidá, sino el recurso más a mano para no responder ante su imposibilidá evidente de afrontar esas elementales facultades monetarias.

Y perdona k no me extienda más. Mi quote original tenía el Oro , ése sí, irreplicable puntual y globalmente , de fondo.


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

*US Mint Halts All Production Over Virus Fears As Gold & Silver Coin Demand Nears Record Highs*

"Justo cuando la prima entre los precios de los metales preciosos físicos y de papel comenzaba a desvanecerse un poco, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Decidió suspender temporalmente toda la producción en sus instalaciones de West Point en Nueva York debido al riesgo para los empleados de COVID-19.



El momento de la decisión de detener el suministro no podría llegar en peor momento con la *demanda de monedas de oro y plata que se elevan cerca de máximos históricos ...*








Y la demanda de oro físico - para cumplir / retroceder futuros - se está disparando ...



Bloomberg informa que Mint había redirigido previamente parte de la producción de lingotes de plata a sus instalaciones de Filadelfia, dijo Michael White, un portavoz, en un correo electrónico.



> *"Mi compromiso con la salud y la seguridad de la fuerza laboral de Mint es inquebrantable y sigue siendo mi máxima prioridad",* dijo el director de Mint, David J. Ryder.
> "Estos son tiempos desafiantes y sin precedentes, y las decisiones sobre las operaciones de Mint se toman con *los mejores intereses de los empleados de Mint en primer lugar".*



Durante la suspensión temporal de las operaciones en las instalaciones de West Point, *continuará haciendo que American Eagle y America the Beautiful monedas de lingotes de plata* estén disponibles para su red de compradores autorizados.




Las monedas de oro American Eagle y American Buffalo no estarán disponibles, dijo White.



> _*"La Casa de la Moneda reanudará la producción una vez que se considere prudente hacerlo"*_ , dijo en el comunicado.



Esto exacerbará drásticamente el estrés físico del mercado ya que, según los últimos datos de venta, *la Casa de Moneda ha vendido 56,500 monedas American Eagle Gold Bullion de una onza en las primeras dos semanas de abril* . Las ventas del mes *aumentaron un 465% en comparación con todo abril de 2019.*

Como advirtió Everett Millman, especialista en metales preciosos en Gainesville Coins en Florida,



> _*"El momento es horrible, va a exacerbar la escasez de oferta"*_ en el mercado de monedas cuando la demanda está en alza.



*Las primas para las monedas de oro son del 5% al 10% sobre el oro al contado, en* comparación con menos del 1% en circunstancias normales, dijo Millman."


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que interesante



La mejor aportación de este hilo.
Se habla mucho de que si la inflación real no es la que nos indican... Pero a menos que uno se coja sus facturas de 2010 y se ponga a comprobar, esta es de las pocas páginas que conozco que sirven para contrastar con datos.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He hecho un hestudio de himbestigación Paco para ver la equivalencia de precios por onza de oro antes de morir el patrón oro y ahora, pero no me cuadran las cuentas mucho.
> 
> He tomado para ello el Índice Big Mac. Éste basa su sistema en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), que sostiene el concepto de que "el dólar debe comprar la misma cantidad de bienes o servicios en todos los países". Había pensado en correlacionar este índice con el precio del oro en dólares antes de que se aboliera el patrón oro. La razón de escoger este índice es porque los datos oficiales de inflación no se corresponden en absoluto con la realidad según este artículo, ya que un Big Mac a $1,80 en 1986 costaría según los datos oficiales $2,43 en el 2016 - cifra poco creíble.
> 
> ...



Pues que la realidad se impone a las estafas y mentiras.

El precio en fiat ha subido porque el fiat se imprime de la nada a saco y por tanto se devalúa a sí mismo. Resultado esperado.
El precio en oro ha bajado porque el oro mantiene su valor y como se referencia a fiat devaluado, pues disminuye su coste en oro.

Pero vamos, que por un bigmac de esos no doy ni un miligramo de joro


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*Parrafada contra el affaire ABN AMBRO...para acabar vendiendo su libro : KINESIS ( en principio, van hilando más fino : Custodia, Pasarela a fiat - con retiro de efectivo en cajeros - , auditorías, 100% respaldo físico, retiradas del físico - sujeto a condiciones , k sería la pega principal k puede verse a botepronto - ...y por cierto, delegaciones por el mundo, MADRID INCLUÍDO . Por cierto, tiene programa de referidos , un 7,5% de los comisiones generadas por clientes aportados , para crear efecto de red - ) :*






*https://techbullion.com/the-importance-of-fully-audited-allocated-gold-the-case-of-abn-amro/*

*La importancia del oro totalmente auditado y asignado: el caso de ABN AMRO.*





PorAngela Scott-Briggs
Publicado en 15 de abril de 2020






The importance of fully audited, allocated gold: the case of ABN AMRO. | TechBullion
El banco ABN AMRO ha cerrado abruptamente todas las cuentas de peso para lingotes de platino, oro y plata, dejando a 2000 inversores de metales preciosos atónitos con poco más que nada, donde una vez estuvo su inversión física en lingotes de oro, lingotes de plata y platino.
El lamentable caso del banco holandés reafirma la necesidad absoluta de oro y plata totalmente auditados y asignados para garantizar lingotes verificados en inversiones físicas de oro o plata.
El banco holandés, ABN AMRO, presentó a los clientes un ultimátum a corto plazo: venda el platino, el lingote de oro y el lingote de plata en su cuenta antes de fin de mes o la institución financiera lo venderá por usted, sin garantía de obtener una feria. precio del lingote de oro u otros metales preciosos.
Las circunstancias desafortunadas, aunque predecibles, que enfrentan los clientes de ABN AMRO es un ejemplo de advertencia del riesgo de contraparte que los inversores, a menudo sin saberlo, aceptan con cualquier inversión en oro y plata físicos no asignados.
*Entonces, ¿qué pasó en ABN AMRO?*




En 2013, las cuentas de peso de ABN AMRO fueron transferidas a otro custodio. Cuando UBS asumió el control del Deutsche Bank como custodio del lingote de oro y plata, los inversores fueron informados por carta de que su inversión en platino, plata y lingotes de oro se manejaría de una "manera diferente". La carta incluía una declaración de que, en muchas palabras, los clientes ya no podían canjear lingotes de oro, lingotes de plata o platino.
En ese momento, el analista del mercado del oro, Jaco Shipper, leyó el riesgo de contraparte entre líneas del anuncio silencioso del Banco Holandés.
Shipper observó que aunque "ABN Amro denomina esta cuenta en términos de peso que está valorado en euros, los clientes nunca pueden retirar metales preciosos, por lo que esta denominación no tiene ningún sentido". La institución financiera no tenía lingotes de oro o plata asignados, Shipper calificó los metales preciosos como "no asignados", ya que "los fondos invertidos pueden estar en cualquier lugar y del mismo modo que el oro.
*El riesgo de contraparte *
Según el analista financiero, los clientes del Dutch Bank invierten en "cualquier potencial de precios al alza de los metales preciosos y por lo que asumen todo tipo de riesgos de contraparte financiera sin cubrir nada en absoluto". El remitente previó la posibilidad de un riesgo de venta forzada y comentó que "nadie puede ser considerado responsable si estos riesgos se materializan".
Cuando ese riesgo se materializó, todo el riesgo de contraparte de la inversión cayó directamente sobre los inversores. Como resultado de la venta forzada de oro, plata y platino , antes físicos , antes de fin de mes calendario.
*¿Qué podemos aprender del caso de ABN AMRO?*
Una dura lección de inversión para los clientes de ABN AMRO afectados, sirve como un recordatorio importante para el resto de nosotros: si una institución financiera no tiene oro o plata asignado, y el cliente no puede canjear oro o plata, y es el inversor quien asume todo riesgo de contraparte y, en última instancia, paga el precio.
*Veamos la diferencia entre la inversión en lingotes de oro y plata de Kinesis y ABN AMRO. *
El oro y la plata que sustentan las monedas digitales con respaldo de oro y plata de Kinesis es una inversión de lingotes totalmente auditada y totalmente asignada, con el título legal restante en todo momento con el titular. El resultado: casi ningún riesgo de contraparte.
Además, no se cobran tarifas de almacenamiento por el oro y la plata detrás de las monedas digitales con respaldo de oro y plata de Kinesis. Obtenga más información: https://kinesis.money/personal/#currencias

*Inversión ABN AMRO Gold Bullion o Silver Bullion**Kinesis Gold Bullion o Silver Bullion Investment*1: 1 asignado con oro y plata físicosX✓Los clientes pueden canjear oro y plata en cualquier momentoX✓Riesgo de contraparte minimizadoX✓Oro y plata físicos totalmente auditados.X✓El inversionista tiene el título legal de oro y plata físicos en todo momentoX✓
*¿Por qué es importante el oro y la plata completamente asignados? *




Si un inversor ya no puede canjear lingotes de oro y plata, la inversión en lingotes se vuelve completamente nocional, ya que no tienen título legal para ningún lingote de oro físico o lingotes de plata físicos.
Como podemos observar con ABN AMRO, sin título legal, todo el riesgo de contraparte queda en manos del inversor, con consecuencias financieras potencialmente desastrosas.
Una inversión de oro o plata totalmente asignada está en lingotes de oro tangibles y físicos almacenados en bóvedas de lingotes seguras, con el título legal restante con el titular, minimizando el riesgo de contraparte.
*Kinesis asignó completamente la inversión en oro y plata*
Los lingotes de oro físicos y los lingotes de plata físicos completamente asignados, almacenados de forma segura en el sistema de bóveda de lingotes de Kinesis, sustentan todas las monedas digitales de Kinesis en circulación.
Como el título legal permanece con el titular en todo momento, Kinesis ha eliminado el riesgo de contraparte que podría conducir a la calamitosa situación en el banco holandés.
*Lingotes de oro y plata totalmente canjeables*
Los usuarios de Kinesis pueden canjear lingotes de oro y plata en cualquier momento. El oro y la plata físicos que sustentan nuestras monedas digitales basadas en lingotes de oro y plata se pueden entregar a nuestros clientes, previa solicitud.* * sujeto a requisitos mínimos de retiro.*
*¿Por qué son importantes las auditorías?*




Las auditorías brindan a los inversores la tranquilidad de saber que la cantidad exacta de oro y plata físicos se almacena de forma segura en bóvedas de lingotes seguras, como afirma la institución financiera que administra las inversiones.
En ausencia de metales preciosos totalmente auditados de oro y plata, los clientes se quedan en la oscuridad sobre la cantidad, la calidad y, como hemos visto con ABN AMRO, incluso la existencia de su oro y plata físicos.
*Lingotes de oro y plata totalmente auditados de Kinesis*
Todo el lingote de oro físico y el lingote de plata, que sustentan las monedas digitales de Kinesis, está totalmente auditado por un especialista en inspección e inspección de productos físicos a nivel mundial, Inspección Internacional.
Las auditorías bianuales de terceros aseguran a los usuarios de Kinesis que cada último gramo de oro y plata físicos, detrás de las monedas digitales de Kinesis, se almacena de forma segura dentro del sistema de bóvedas de lingotes de Kinesis.
Recientemente aprobamos con éxito nuestra primera de muchas auditorías bianuales. Lea sobre los resultados aquí. ( *INCLUYA HIPERVINCULO A *https://kinesis.money/resources/kinesis_audit_11-03-2020.pdf )
Los clientes de ABN AMRO no son los primeros en sufrir las consecuencias financieras del riesgo de contraparte que conlleva la inversión de lingotes de oro y plata no asignados, no redimibles y no verificados; Y no serán los últimos.
La inversión de lingotes de oro y plata canjeable, totalmente auditada y asignada de Kinesis se ha diseñado con todas las precauciones posibles para evitar que los usuarios de Kinesis experimenten los angustiosos eventos que tuvieron lugar en ABN AMRO.






*En principio, *una operativa lucidita...Alho así como una Visa cargada de Oro y/o Plata. Les he enviado ya un mail a sus ofis de Londres para conocer las condiciones particulares de retiro, servicios de su delegación madrileña, etc. Si contestan...lo subo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Abr 2020)

Money Is Losing Its Meaning
Cuando articulos asi son maintream, algo se cuece...​
Lo unico que nos libra (por ahora) de una infacion severa es la velocidad: M*V = P*Q






En el analisis de lo de arriba hay dos campos (muy resumidos ya que aqui se puede hablar largo y tendido):

Esperar Hiperinflacion es absurdo. Con la velocidad del dinero actual + el ciclo deflacionario que nos espera derivado del cierre de negocios, quiebras, deleverageing, nuevo orden post-COVID en el que se va a tener que vivir y consumir mucho menos etc...
De alguna forma, esas masivas creaciones e inyecciones de dinero recien impreso se van a filtrar a la economia. No way que el crear trillones de la nada (y de un dia para otro) no tenga consecuencias en el valor del medio de cambio. Los austriacos, llevan tiempo anunciando y esperando ésto ; tan centricos en las dinamicas monetarias y menos en el credito, behavioural economics y sistemas complejos.
La gente predominantemente esta en el campo del 1. De ahi la diferencia entre las revalorizaciones del oro y la plata recientemente. La plata calienta motores con la inflacion. Y en muy poco tiempo, á la Vinnie Johnson en los Pistons (private joke solo los de mi generacion y basketeros). La deflacion no le gusta nada. Mientras que el oro, en periodos deflacionarios no lo ha hecho nada mal.







Yo cargué plata a saco en los 14USD y mas todavia cuando tocó los 11USD (cuando reaccioné y me recuperé del shock). Plata papel. No la voy a soltar, bajo ningun concepto, hasta que lo de arriba se dilucide.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *Parrafada contra el affaire ABN AMBRO...para acabar vendiendo su libro : KINESIS ( en principio, van hilando más fino : Custodia, Pasarela a fiat - con retiro de efectivo en cajeros - , auditorías, 100% respaldo físico, retiradas del físico - sujeto a condiciones , k sería la pega principal k puede verse a botepronto - ...y por cierto, delegaciones por el mundo, MADRID INCLUÍDO . Por cierto, tiene programa de referidos , un 7,5% de los comisiones generadas por clientes aportados , para crear efecto de red - ) :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrew Maguire andaba promocionando Kinesis creo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Andrew Maguire andaba promocionando Kinesis creo...



Ven a vernos mas a menudo, hombre... se te echa de menos


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

JOJOJO...  

Aparte de los de "el mercado de frutas" ...de los Bad Boys ? 

Olé "el microondas".


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Money Is Losing Its Meaning
> Cuando articulos asi son maintream, algo se cuece...​
> Lo unico que nos libra (por ahora) de una infacion severa es la velocidad: M*V = P*Q
> 
> ...



El calculo de la "velocidad del dinero" no tiene sentido:




Me explico, con esa "fórmula" si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad. 
Si se aumentase la base monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero sería 0... (no tiene sentido)

La hiperinflación se produce cuando la producción de bienes y servicios disminuye y a la vez aumenta la masa monetaria (lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos)


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Parece que al igual que la economía China se recupera del parón, también se recupera la actividad en el SGE:




Más presión al mercado de físico, otra US Mint que para la producción:

U.S. Mint Plant Halts Gold Coin Output Just as Demand Is Surging

Y viendo que el mercado de físico no es capaz de satisfacer la demanda a los precios que marca el papel, no encuentro explicación a esta noticia:

Russian central bank asked to resume gold purchases to help miners

Los bancos rusos piden al banco central que vuelva a comprar oro o les deje aumentar el límite que tienen ya que tienen problemas para vender el oro en el exterior...


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que al igual que la economía China se recupera del parón, también se recupera la actividad en el SGE:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 290932
> 
> ...



Pero eso no pasa solo en Rusia y no sólo con el oro, pasa con todo, simplemente no hay vuelos no hay transporte no se puede mover oro ni zapatos ni motos, todo son limitaciones, la demanda de oro sigue estando intacta, y como dije hace unos días, aún no a pasado nada, aun se sigue haciendo la ola y aplaudiendo, veremos en un mes más que empiecen a venir rusultados y a intentar abrir negocios que ya NUNCA lo podrán hacer. 
Calculo que en 3/4 meses a lo sumo la cadena alimenticia tendrá serios problemas de abastecimientos (precisamente España, Portugal e Italia serán los que menos lo noten, pero también los habrá) y se pasará ya de aplausos a ayunos intermitentes.


----------



## Lego. (16 Abr 2020)

COMEX Bombshell: Most 'Eligible' Vaulted-Gold Has Nothing To Do With COMEX


----------



## Lego. (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En EEUU parece que no hay suficiente físico y por eso el precio es mayor que en Londres. Porque no hay arbitraje? Deberían ser ganancias seguras comprar oro en Londres y venderlo en Nueva York. Porque no lo hacen? Entiendo que no hay confianza entre mercados ni entre las divisas en las que están denominadas...



Si ese arbitraje implica traslado del físico, no se puede hacer hasta que acabe el bloqueo por pandemia. ¿no?


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Abr 2020)

Acabo de recibir la revista de la Vfs y tienen nuevas monedas de oro

Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2020 "Säulen der Demokratie - Einigkeit" | Münzen online kaufen

La media onza sale a 807,29 euros


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Si ese arbitraje implica traslado del físico, no se puede hacer hasta que acabe el bloqueo por pandemia. ¿no?



Supongo que ese será el motivo, de hecho según el artículo que he linkado antes los rusos están teniendo problemas para vender oro por ese motivo:

_The main problem centers around the selling of Russian gold abroad due to fewer cargo flights available, which is raising transportation costs._

Aún así no me cuadra... Ya tienen que ser altos los costes del transporte como para que una diferencia de 80$ la onza no compense (unos dos millones y medio de dólares por tonelada)


----------



## Lego. (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supongo que ese será el motivo, de hecho según el artículo que he linkado antes los rusos están teniendo problemas para vender oro por ese motivo:
> 
> _The main problem centers around the selling of Russian gold abroad due to fewer cargo flights available, which is raising transportation costs._
> 
> Aún así no me cuadra... Ya tienen que ser altos los costes del transporte como para que una diferencia de 80$ la onza no compense (unos dos millones y medio de dólares por tonelada)



No será problema de precio si no de que no hay transporte. A ningún precio, por la cuarentena. Ni idea, pero podría ser. Son cosas oficiales, no puede ir de contrabando ( ;


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El calculo de la "velocidad del dinero" no tiene sentido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 290731
> 
> ...



La velocidad del dinero no es una funcion de la masa monetaria. Cantidad de dinero y Velocidad de dinero son variables independientes.
Tu razonamiento, basado en aislar la V de la ecuacion, para llegar a tu conclusion de "_Me explico, con esa fórmula si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad_" es pobre.

Si quieres ejemplos practicos claros, no tienes mas que analizar la era Bush padre o Clinton para darte cuenta que V y M crecieron fuertemente* a la vez*. De hecho, la M siempre crece (en mayor o menor medida, dado el gusto que tienen a darle a la impresora), asi que cualquier aumento de la V automaticamente invalidaria tu pseudo-teoria.

Y poner entre comillas la "formula" en la que se basa la Teoria Cuantitativa del dinero (que tanto Keynes como Friedman, entre otros validaron), es ir un poco de guay. Toda una corriente economica se basa en ello. Y fue el starndard en materia de politica moinetaria durante muchos años en el siglo pasado. Tus intentos de desmontarla en cuatro lineas, concluyendo que "no tiene sentido", es conversacion de taberna.

Otra vez mas Spiel, un poco de rigor.



Spielzeug dijo:


> La hiperinflación se produce cuando la producción de bienes y servicios disminuye y a la vez aumenta la masa monetaria (lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos)



Esto es rotunda y empiricamente falso. Es la definicion de hiperinflacion de los inciciados. La mas facil, la mas tonta y simple (ademas de falsa).
La hiperinflacion es un evento psicologico. Behavioural economics.

Es por eso que los BC llevan años intentando crear su "benigna" tasa de 2-3% de inflacion para diluir deudas y no pueden. Pese a haber creado trillones de la nada. Solo han conseguido inflar la renta variable, buybacks y el mercado inmo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Calculo que en 3/4 meses a lo sumo la cadena alimenticia tendrá serios problemas de abastecimientos (precisamente España, Portugal e Italia serán los que menos lo noten, pero también los habrá) y se pasará ya de aplausos a ayunos intermitentes.



No se el timing (3 meses ó 6) pero estoy de acuerdo. 
Yo iria mas allá: desorden social es algo a considerar y prepararse


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Abr 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> COMEX Bombshell: Most 'Eligible' Vaulted-Gold Has Nothing To Do With COMEX



Todo lo de Ronan Manly es siempre interesante.
Me lo reservo para lectura cuando la casa esté tranquila


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> as





Long_Gamma dijo:


> Money Is Losing Its Meaning
> Cuando articulos asi son maintream, algo se cuece...​
> Lo unico que nos libra (por ahora) de una infacion severa es la velocidad: M*V = P*Q
> 
> ...




Oye, pues esta muy bien es artículo ese que has puesto. Entonces según veo yo, por una parte hay dos factores inflacionistas : Un aumento importante de la masa monetaria, y pre visiblemente una menor cantidad de bienes en el mercado.

Y por otra parte un factor deflacionista: La velocidad del dinero que ya es baja, y es de suponer que en el contexto de crisis e incertidumbre será aun más baja.

Entiendo que así las cosas, se trataría de saber que factores pesarían más, los dos primeros combinados o el segundo... Por lógica se me ocurre que la velocidad del circulación del dinero ya está baja ( los tiempos en que era habitual cambiar de coche cada dos o tres años quedan lejos) y no puede bajar mucho más, pues siempre habrá gastos "inaplazables", como la comida, habitación, ropa, etc... Por ello yo me inclino por un escenario inflacionista a medio plazo (pero vamos, con poco base científica lo reconozco)

¿ Vosotros qué opináis?


----------



## quaver (16 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pero eso no pasa solo en Rusia y no sólo con el oro, pasa con todo, simplemente no hay vuelos no hay transporte no se puede mover oro ni zapatos ni motos, todo son limitaciones, la demanda de oro sigue estando intacta, y como dije hace unos días, aún no a pasado nada, aun se sigue haciendo la ola y aplaudiendo, veremos en un mes más que empiecen a venir rusultados y a intentar abrir negocios que ya NUNCA lo podrán hacer.
> Calculo que en 3/4 meses a lo sumo la cadena alimenticia tendrá serios problemas de abastecimientos (precisamente España, Portugal e Italia serán los que menos lo noten, pero también los habrá) y se pasará ya de aplausos a ayunos intermitentes.



Cierto es que la cadena alimenticia ha sufrido un poco, aunque más por psicosis en la compra que por falta de abastecimiento.
Si suponemos que lo más duro en cuanto al confinamiento ya ha ocurrido, ¿por qué calculas que habrá problemas en un futuro próximo?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Abr 2020)

Fekete hablaba ya en 2010 de hiperinflación. Primero deflación y luego hiperinflación. 
Y al final del vídeo dice... Todas las hiperinflaciones hasta ahora se han dado en contextos de guerra (tengo mis dudas) Cuando las commodities se usaban o eran destruidas, y las fábricas eran destruidas (shock de oferta).

Ahora tenemos un shock de oferta y parece ser que una desmesurada inyección monetaria vía M2 y compras de bonos.

La V está por los suelos pero el helicóptero monetario creo que va a ayudar y bastante a que coja velocidad.


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*cryptoyuan, copypaste)*

Según el post inicial...chapa pura y dura basada en la confianza al Bobierno chino :

"*¿Está el DCEP respaldado por oro?*

La respuesta simple es "No". En un reciente episodio de Kitco News, *el periodista Max Kaiser afirmó que China lanzará una criptodivisa respaldada por el oro, con la intención de destruir el USD como moneda de reserva. *Añadió que China ya ha acumulado hasta 20.000 toneladas de oro. Sin embargo, esto es mera especulación - China no tiene planes de volver al Estándar de Oro ni emitir criptodivisas respaldadas por oro."

Más allá de ésto, k era una opción atractiva, lo esperable : Centralización e intervencionsimo ( obligación a grandes plataformas k operan con crypto a mover también la chapa nacional, etc ).

Y, pese a haber deslizado k no era una stable coin...es un 1:1 del reminbi.

En fin...un adelanto práctico...para quien quiera usarlo. En principio y la espera de novedades oficiales , cero interés...no aporta ni por crypto, ni por Oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La velocidad del dinero no es una funcion de la masa monetaria. Cantidad de dinero y Velocidad de dinero son variables independientes.
> Tu razonamiento, basado en aislar la V de la ecuacion, para llegar a tu conclusion de "_Me explico, con esa fórmula si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad_" es pobre.
> 
> Si quieres ejemplos practicos claros, no tienes mas que analizar la era Bush padre o Clinton para darte cuenta que V y M crecieron fuertemente* a la vez*. De hecho, la M siempre crece (en mayor o menor medida, dado el gusto que tienen a darle a la impresora), asi que cualquier aumento de la V automaticamente invalidaria tu pseudo-teoria.
> ...



Me baso en la misma fórmula que has puesto tú (M*V = P*Q) despejando la V... Cuál es el problema?

Lo que digo es obvio: si aumentas la masa monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero es 0 . Se llama *reducción al absurdo* y es como se demuestran si las fórmulas matemáticas son verdaderas o falsas. Y esta es FALSA aunque sea la base de toda una corriente económica.

Pobre es la falacia de autoridad que usas: la validaron Keynes y Friedman...
No se porque te lo tomas como algo personal, ni que hubieras inventado tu esa fórmula...

En todos los ejemplos históricos de hiperinflación que busques verás el mismo patrón: se produce más dinero que bienes y servicios lo cual lógicamente afecta al comportamiento de los actores económicos que repudian ese dinero buscando cualquier bien que mantenga su valor en el tiempo más eficientemente que el medio de pago que usan.

Y esta vez no va a ser diferente: cuando la gente vea que lo que aumenta es la masa monetaria sin que aumenten los bienes y servicios, cambiará su comportamiento porque cambiará su percepción de la realidad y actuará en consecuencia repudiando el dinero. Llamalo como quieras... (hazte el "guay" poniendo nombres en inglés). En fin...



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Es por eso que los BC llevan años intentando crear su "benigna" tasa de 2-3% de inflacion para diluir deudas y no pueden. Pese a haber creado trillones de la nada. Solo han conseguido inflar la renta variable, buybacks y el _*mercado inmo*_.



La tasa de inflación ha ido cambiando en función de su forma de calcularla. Según como les salga de los cojones calcularla, estarían en el 2-3% o en el 10% ya que depende básicamente de los bienes o activos que quieran contabilizar para calcularla:


----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pero eso no pasa solo en Rusia y no sólo con el oro, pasa con todo, simplemente no hay vuelos no hay transporte no se puede mover oro ni zapatos ni motos, todo son limitaciones, la demanda de oro sigue estando intacta, y como dije hace unos días, aún no a pasado nada, aun se sigue haciendo la ola y aplaudiendo, veremos en un mes más que empiecen a venir rusultados y a intentar abrir negocios que ya NUNCA lo podrán hacer.
> Calculo que en 3/4 meses a lo sumo la cadena alimenticia tendrá serios problemas de abastecimientos (precisamente España, Portugal e Italia serán los que menos lo noten, pero también los habrá) y se pasará ya de aplausos a ayunos intermitentes.



Yo en cambio sí creo que Italia y España serán de los que más sufrirán, pues sus poblaciones viven acostumbradas a la opulencia, y a comer y beber como si no hubiera mañana. Los mediterráneos y latinos son un drama cuando las cosas se ponen feas.

En cambio otros países, sobre todo los del Este, lo llevarían siempre mejor; no nos olvidemos que Rusia, que es lo que mejor conozco, sigue sancionada por la UE y USA desde hace años (y ahora se está tomando revancha junto a China)...y gracias a ello, en Rusia se produce casi todo lo que come. Si a España la sancionaran sin poder comprar fuera...la gente se tiraba de los balcones.

Así que en cuanto falle la cadena de alimentación, y los precios empiezan a subir a lo bestia, yo creo que sí habría violencia en las calles. Por eso el gobierno intenta amansar a las fieras dando una paguita a los más violentos y que menos tienen que perder. El español medio perdió sus cojones hace siglos, y jamás va a mover un dedo si ello implica perder su iphone y su balcón con vistas a la calle.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Abr 2020)

quaver dijo:


> Cierto es que la cadena alimenticia ha sufrido un poco, aunque más por psicosis en la compra que por falta de abastecimiento.
> Si suponemos que lo más duro en cuanto al confinamiento ya ha ocurrido, ¿por qué calculas que habrá problemas en un futuro próximo?



Pues porque se lleva 30/40 días en los que hay


Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio sí creo que Italia y España serán de los que más sufrirán, pues sus poblaciones viven acostumbradas a la opulencia, y a comer y beber como si no hubiera mañana. Los mediterráneos y latinos son un drama cuando las cosas se ponen feas.
> 
> En cambio otros países, sobre todo los del Este, lo llevarían siempre mejor; no nos olvidemos que Rusia, que es lo que mejor conozco, sigue sancionada por la UE y USA desde hace años (y ahora se está tomando revancha junto a China)...y gracias a ello, en Rusia se produce casi todo lo que come. Si a España la sancionaran sin poder comprar fuera...la gente se tiraba de los balcones.
> 
> Así que en cuanto falle la cadena de alimentación, y los precios empiezan a subir a lo bestia, yo creo que sí habría violencia en las calles. Por eso el gobierno intenta amansar a las fieras dando una paguita a los más violentos y que menos tienen que perder. El español medio perdió sus cojones hace siglos, y jamás va a mover un dedo si ello implica perder su iphone y su balcón con vistas a la calle.



Si el Español y el Italiano pasa hambre ya ni te cuento el resto de Europa, y de los Rusos ya no hablemos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Abr 2020)

quaver dijo:


> Cierto es que la cadena alimenticia ha sufrido un poco, aunque más por psicosis en la compra que por falta de abastecimiento.
> Si suponemos que lo más duro en cuanto al confinamiento ya ha ocurrido, ¿por qué calculas que habrá problemas en un futuro próximo?



En 30/40 días la inercia de toda la cadena si no falla el transporte, hace que prácticamente no se note nada, a partir de esos 40 días con fronteras cerradas empieza a faltar productos fitosanitarios y abonos en agricultura, mano de obra por cierre de fronteras, en cuanto a la pesca muchas especies que son muy demandadas por la hostelería en su gran mayoría han desaparecido de la noche a la mañana la demanda, con lo cual se han de adaptar muchas embarcaciones a una nueva demanda lo que hace bajar rendimientos notablemente, a los sectores de procesados les fallan envases y todo tipo de industria auxiliar. 
Y sobre todo y ante todo, que cuando entras a una gran o mediana superficie te están martilleando todo el rato por los altavoces que no compres más de lo habitual porque No hay de que alarmarse y no hay ningún tipo de escasez.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Abr 2020)

Alemania le ha dado un pequeño tirón de orejas a España para que no deje de exportar productos frescos, creo que no hace falta recordar donde está "la huerta de Europa", no sólo en agricultura, tanto España como Italia son las dos potencias indiscutibles en Europa en cuanto a alimentación, ante una más que posible autarquia a nivel mundial, casi todos los países europeos son deficitarios en cuanto al sector alimenticio, y eso pesa bastante, y si no a España Italia le hubieran dado bastantes sopas con ondas, las concesiones han sido ridículas pero hubieran podido ser mucho peor, de todas formas la estampida de la UE es más que evidente, si no lo pudo conseguir ni Napoleón con la liga latina, pues imaginemos este experimento llamado euro lo que puede durar, sinceramente y pese a lo que muchos piensan creo que para lo que viene es muy posible que se viva mejor en Jumilla que en Zurich o Berlín.


----------



## felino66 (16 Abr 2020)

España sólo es importadora de pescado, moluscos, cefalópodos, maiz y trigo. 

Sin pescados de ultramar y demás podemos vivir, pero miedo me da el trigo. 

A mi es que el pan me tira mucho..


----------



## frankie83 (16 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En 30/40 días la inercia de toda la cadena si no falla el transporte, hace que prácticamente no se note nada, a partir de esos 40 días con fronteras cerradas empieza a faltar productos fitosanitarios y abonos en agricultura, mano de obra por cierre de fronteras, en cuanto a la pesca muchas especies que son muy demandadas por la hostelería en su gran mayoría han desaparecido de la noche a la mañana la demanda, con lo cual se han de adaptar muchas embarcaciones a una nueva demanda lo que hace bajar rendimientos notablemente, a los sectores de procesados les fallan envases y todo tipo de industria auxiliar.
> Y sobre todo y ante todo, que cuando entras a una gran o mediana superficie te están martilleando todo el rato por los altavoces que no compres más de lo habitual porque No hay de que alarmarse y no hay ningún tipo de escasez.



Que la pesca disminuya me parece un bien, a ver si se "recargan" un poco los mares, que de seguir así a las anchoas le van a poner el candao como si fuera una botella de vega sicilia. Luego, y hablo por lo que veo en mi supermercado, los demas no sé, los procesados son precisamente los alimentos que más abundan en el super, parece que ahora que la gente tiene mas tiempo, ya se ha puesto a comer más sano.. y no los quiere nadie. Desabatecimiento no sé si hay, pero desde luego lo que no se encuentra de ninguna manera (debe ser porque no voy a las 9 de la mañana, pero aunque terminen cada dia las cosas, no procuran traer más) son los basicos: mantequilla, harina, mozzarella, sal(!! debe de haber gente que almacena.. sal?).


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> España sólo es importadora de pescado, moluscos, cefalópodos, maiz y trigo.
> 
> Sin pescados de ultramar y demás podemos vivir, pero miedo me da el trigo.
> 
> A mi es que el pan me tira mucho..



A mi también me tira el pan, pero bueno, "ancha es Castilla" tierra de molinos y trigo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Abr 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Que la pesca disminuya me parece un bien, a ver si se "recargan" un poco los mares, que de seguir así a las anchoas le van a poner el candao como si fuera una botella de vega sicilia. Luego, y hablo por lo que veo en mi supermercado, los demas no sé, los procesados son precisamente los alimentos que más abundan en el super, parece que ahora que la gente tiene mas tiempo, ya se ha puesto a comer más sano.. y no los quiere nadie. Desabatecimiento no sé si hay, pero desde luego lo que no se encuentra de ninguna manera (debe ser porque no voy a las 9 de la mañana, pero aunque terminen cada dia las cosas, no procuran traer más) son los basicos: mantequilla, harina, mozzarella, sal(!! debe de haber gente que almacena.. sal?).



Creo que la sal y el azúcar está en los genes el acumularlos, fueron dinero. 
Además la sal fue la fuente de conservación alimenticia durante siglos.


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

"Si bien se habría esperado razonablemente que este proceso de destrucción monetaria evolucionara con el tiempo, el coronavirus lo ha acelerado. El destino de la montaña derivada de $ 640 billones registrada por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales está sellado y se resolverá mediante quiebras bancarias y eliminación dirigida por el estado. Al observar el choque de trenes que son los mercados de derivados de metales preciosos, estamos en el Acto 1, Escena 1 de una tragedia de derivados de evolución rápida y dramática. "

*The looming derivative crisis*


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Abr 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Que la pesca disminuya me parece un bien, a ver si se "recargan" un poco los mares, que de seguir así a las anchoas le van a poner el candao como si fuera una botella de vega sicilia. Luego, y hablo por lo que veo en mi supermercado, los demas no sé, los procesados son precisamente los alimentos que más abundan en el super, parece que ahora que la gente tiene mas tiempo, ya se ha puesto a comer más sano.. y no los quiere nadie. Desabatecimiento no sé si hay, pero desde luego lo que no se encuentra de ninguna manera (debe ser porque no voy a las 9 de la mañana, pero aunque terminen cada dia las cosas, no procuran traer más) son los basicos: mantequilla, harina, mozzarella, sal(!! debe de haber gente que almacena.. sal?).



Los que deciden que especie pescar , cual vedar y que cupos dar lo hacen desde un despacho en madrid. Y como todo mal. No saben ni de color es el mar. Hay bocartes a morir y caballa q se come el bocarte. Esta el mar lleno y hablo desde el conocimiento. Y asi va todo..
En fin el q pueda que capee pico a proa y acumule si tiene oportunidad. 
Vienen tiempos difíciles


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me baso en la misma fórmula que has puesto tú (M*V = P*Q) despejando la V... Cuál es el problema?
> Lo que digo es obvio: si aumentas la masa monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero es 0 . Se llama *reducción al absurdo* y es como se demuestran si las fórmulas matemáticas son verdaderas o falsas. Y esta es FALSA aunque sea la base de toda una corriente económica.



El problema es que M y Q estan relacionadas (si le hubieras echado una pensada en vez de ir a piñon). *Por lo que la Q crece con la M: *_"si aumentas la masa monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero es 0" _es falso. Ya te he demostrado con datos historicos los periodos en los que la V y M crecian a la vez. Cosa que segun tu es imposible por tu analisis simplista de despejar la V y ver que la M queda sola en el denominador...



Spielzeug dijo:


> Pobre es la falacia de autoridad que usas: la validaron Keynes y Friedman...
> No se porque te lo tomas como algo personal, ni que hubieras inventado tu esa fórmula...



A mi me da igual lo que te ponga en la vida: si el Keynesianismo, Monetarismo, Austriaco o ácrata autosuficiente. Cada corriente tiene sus argumentos y si estan bien planteados, con rigor, todos aprendemos algo, nos sacan de nuestra zona de confort (que a mi me gusta). Me lo tomo personal si la discusion se basa en premisas de taberna. Entendamos bien cada concepto, y con eso asentado critiquemos. En un hilo con nivel, las soflamas sin fundamento hay que combatirlas.

Seguro que tu has utlizado la variable Velocidad del dinero en algun comentario previo. Puedo preguntarte, segun tu, cual es la formula, como interactua en la economia? Qué provoca y en base a qué? No campanas que hayas oido aqui y alla sino postulados serios por favor, detallando las variables a las que afecta.



Spielzeug dijo:


> En todos los ejemplos históricos de hiperinflación que busques verás el mismo patrón: se produce más dinero que bienes y servicios lo cual lógicamente *afecta al comportamiento de los actores económicos* que repudian ese dinero buscando cualquier bien que mantenga su valor en el tiempo más eficientemente que el medio de pago que usan.



Vale, ahora si hablamos de cosas parecidas. No es la cantidad de dinero impreso o los bienes y servicios (pueden haber bienes sustitutivos etc...) sino la percepcion, la conducta. Se puede estar imprimiendo trillones a lo largo de una decada (como ahora) y tender hacia la *deflacion*, como es el caso. Les gustaria pero los BC no tienen herramientas para controlan la psicologia y hacer que la gente no ahorre sino que consuma como loca.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Y esta vez no va a ser diferente: cuando la gente vea que lo que aumenta es la masa monetaria sin que aumenten los bienes y servicios, cambiará su comportamiento porque cambiará su percepción de la realidad y actuará en consecuencia repudiando el dinero. Llamalo como quieras... (hazte el "guay" poniendo nombres en inglés). En fin...



La masa monetaria no es el factor determinante, sigues a piñon... Ya no insisto mas, te dejo que construyas con tus premisas ad-hoc a ver donde te llevan.
Y siempre que una palabara inglesa ayude a transmitir mejor el mensaje, la utilizaré. Que es el caso en la mayoria del mundo economico-financiero, donde las traducciones al castellano son absurdas, decididas por algun iluminado. Te dejo a ti que utilices terminos como "derechos especiales de giro"



Spielzeug dijo:


> La tasa de inflación ha ido cambiando en función de su forma de calcularla. Según como les salga de los cojones calcularla, estarían en el 2-3% o en el 10% ya que depende básicamente de los bienes o activos que quieran contabilizar para calcularla:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 291160



Llevo siguiendo a John Williams de shadowstats bastante antes que tu. Antes estaba suscrito. Y estoy de acuerdo en la farsa de las Hedonic regressions (traducelo al español como te salga de los huevos a ver que estupidez te sale y quien entiende a lo que te refieres). Pero esto no invalida nada de lo de arriba, ya que la *tendencia *de la inflacion es la misma. Que es lo que una determinada politica monetaria pretende cambiar.


----------



## cuidesemele (17 Abr 2020)

Al cuento de la inflacion y paguitas. Asi dato a pie de calle sin ningun rigor ni nada etc Mi compra era alrededor de 90€. Las dos ultimas 120€...

No, no porque ahora este mas en casa ni nada. La misma compra. Cuando la casa este mas tranquila como dicen por aqui (lol) mirare como sale la regla de tres con el precio oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El problema es que M y Q estan relacionadas (si le hubieras echado una pensada en vez de ir a piñon). *Por lo que la Q crece con la M: *_"si aumentas la masa monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero es 0" _es falso. Ya te he demostrado con datos historicos los periodos en los que la V y M crecian a la vez. Cosa que segun tu es imposible por tu analisis simplista de despejar la V y ver que la M queda sola en el denominador...



Ambas variables están relacionadas pero a través de la creación de nueva deuda que es lo que hace aumentar la masa monetaria. El problema es que cada vez tiene menos efecto:




Este hecho hace que cada vez haga falta más M para que aumente la Q y que por tanto vaya disminuyendo la V que va tendiendo a 0:





La correlación entre ambas no es lineal ya que si lo fuera no estaría midiendo nada y la V sería constante (reducción al absurdo de nuevo). Tiene más que ver con el ciclo de boom and bust derivado de la expansión monetaria que dura hasta el pinchazo de las puntocom en el año 2000. Mira la gráfica y verás que coincide con el punto de inflexión de la "velocidad del dinero". No es la única gráfica con el punto de inflexión en el año 2.000 como puedes ver en este hilo:

Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Seguro que tu has utlizado la variable Velocidad del dinero en algun comentario previo. Puedo preguntarte, segun tu, cual es la formula, como interactua en la economia? Qué provoca y en base a qué? No campanas que hayas oido aqui y alla sino postulados serios por favor, detallando las variables a las que afecta.



Si que he hablado anteriormente de la velocidad del dinero para decir lo mismo que mantengo ahora: *el aumento de la masa monetaria hace disminuir la velocidad del dinero lo que es ABSURDO ya que según esa fórmula hubiese sido imposible la hiperinflación en la republica de Weimar o en Zimbabue*. Te dejo aquí un post de 2013:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Que quereis explicar con la velocidad de circulacion del dinero?
> 
> Velocidad de circulación del dinero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Siento no darte una fórmula de la velocidad del dinero ya que al ser un tema referido a la percepción de la realidad por parte de millones de actores no hay fórmula alguna capaz de sintetizar una realidad compleja.



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Vale, ahora si hablamos de cosas parecidas. No es la cantidad de dinero impreso o los bienes y servicios (pueden haber bienes sustitutivos etc...) sino la percepcion, la conducta. Se puede estar imprimiendo trillones a lo largo de una decada (como ahora) y tender hacia la *deflacion*, como es el caso. Les gustaria pero los BC no tienen herramientas para controlan la psicologia y hacer que la gente no ahorre sino que consuma como loca.



Donde ves tú deflación?




Lo único que hay son cambios en la forma de medir la inflación... Pero siempre ha habido inflación de precios.

Vuelvo a decir lo mismo, la gente cambia su comportamiento cuando ve que los bienes y servicios disminuyen ya que tienen miedo de que en el futuro no los puedan conseguir (estamos en ello y lo estamos viendo en diferentes productos empezando por el papel higiénico, alimentos...)

Cómo se llega a la hiperinflación?
Cuando la mayor producción del país no son bienes o servicios si no masa monetaria (Weimar, Zimbabue, Venezuela...).

Estamos en ello: *el PIB va a disminuir, la masa monetaria va a aumentar y la velocidad del dinero va a tender a CERO según la fórmula validada por Keynes y Friedman... Según esa fórmula la velocidad del dinero se va a desplomar por lo que no habrá hiperinflación, no???*

Siento que hayas desperdiciado años de tu vida estudiando fórmulas absurdas pero eso no es culpa mía...

Saludos!


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2020)

Pues sí que tristeza ver como nos han desmantelado el país. Muy interesante tu mensaje.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug , @Long_Gamma , perdonad si me meto en donde no me llaman, pero por favor, sois de lo mejor que tiene el foro en temas económicos. Ambos hacéis aportaciones increíbles, estoy convencido que se aprende más en ese puñetero hilo que en la facultad de económicas. 

No os piquéis, ni entréis en lo personal, que a veces lo escrito puede malinterpretarse. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Abr 2020)

Para mí, esa fórmula es muy simple como para tomarla como axioma de lo que pasa con todo ese cotarro.
Sí que hay correlación entre algunas de esas variables. Pero no siempre.
Y faltan variables en esa fórmula. 
Aunque creo que no hay una fórmula que pueda ser inequívoca para explicar los fenómenos asociados a todo esto (precios, masa monetaria, inflación etc.)
Y básicamente se está dejando de lado la percepción humana, la situación del momento, etc. Que creo que es lo que más influye en esos casos.

Como dijo no sé quien, puedes llevar el caballo al río, pero no puedes hacer que beba agua.

Por ejemplo, en algunas situaciones, aunque aumenten la masa monetaria, si la gente no quiere gastar porque no se fía de la situación (o por lo que sea), no aumentará la circulación del dinero, ni tendrá otros efectos buscados con ese aumento.

Así que esa fórmula la veo más coja que el caballo del malo.

Y la veo más como el deseo de pensadores en plasmar una realidad de forma matemática (por las razones que tuvieran, que son irrelevantes para el tema), que como una fórmula real y verdadera que se ajusta a lo que pretende representar matemáticamente.

Pero claro, hay que justificar egos, sueldos, engaños y demás. Si hay que hacer una fórmula, se hace.

Y toda esa gente pensadora, no dio ni una en sus estrategias e intenciones. Cuando se fue en contra de la lógica y lo sostenible, se acabó derrumbando por lógica aplastante. Por eso hemos tenido tanta guerra y tanta bancarrota. Porque no es tan fácil controlar la complejidad y por la p. avaricia humana.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (17 Abr 2020)

Muy interesante. Mi duda es, si se reduce la ganadería al nivel de consumo interno del país, no podríamos abastecernos nosotros mismos de ese cereal a medio plazo? El trigo se puede plantar en la meseta y el maíz en el norte. Es más, que yo sepa en tiempos de posguerra en el norte de España se comía boroña porque precisamente lo que sobraba era el maíz.


----------



## DecadenciaDelImperio (17 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hace años había en la TV una sección de Euronews que se llamaba “no words” o algo así (no se si sique existiendo porque no veo la TV desde hace tiempo). Anyway, la característica principal era que se mostraban imágenes sin voz alguna detrás. Solo algún titular superpuesto.
> 
> Abro la seccion metalera "no words" en nuestro hilo.
> 
> ...



No sé si ya lo han dicho: esa sección de Euronews se llamaba "*No Comment*" y era mi favorita. 
Especialmente cuando mostraban alguna ida de olla de políticos o gente en general, como lanzar zapatos a ponentes en conferencias, o lapidaciones, o diputados a hostia limpia en un parlamento.
Ver esas imágenes sin una voz en off que le confiriera "cotidianeidad" o "normalidad" generaba un impacto similar a tomarse la pastilla roja, aunque durara solo unos segundos. 
Hoy lo veo como un breve intento de esquivar, por unos momentos, la -entonces incipiente- "political correctness": "Eh, que toda esta retaíla cínica que contamos a diario no te impida recordar que -en realidad- ESTO es lo que hay".


----------



## Membroza (17 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Money Is Losing Its Meaning
> Cuando articulos asi son maintream, algo se cuece...​
> Lo unico que nos libra (por ahora) de una infacion severa es la velocidad: M*V = P*Q
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación. Como dices, van a imprimir dinero suficiente para igualar a la deflación que viene.

Por cierto, ¿dónde adquieres plata papel con pocas comisiones? Nada de lo que he encontrado es atractivo. BullionVault que lo tengo para oro, tiene comisiones altas para la plata porque físicamente ocupa más espacio. Y en Degiro no he visto nada que me convenciera.


----------



## felino66 (17 Abr 2020)

Asín soy yo hoyga, mi huerta, mis gallinas y poco más, un tío sencillo...

venga,. una poquita de música pa amenizar y relajar los egos


Simple Man


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

Yo creo k deflación e hiperinflación eran demonios de un contexto monetario razonablemente equilibrado. Actualmente y en esta casaputax impulsada y asumida , ambas benefician a la Castuza y están en el guión. Generan Caos y éso es lo k mejor les viene para seguir enmierdando hasta dejar su escenario futuro niqueláo.

Apuesto, pues, por la montaña rusa. Y k nos meneen como a un enano al k levantas por los tobillos y le vacías hasta la última moneda de los bolsillos.


----------



## cuidesemele (17 Abr 2020)

Intentar descrifrar la realidad atraves de una formula parace siempre buena opcion. Los beneficios son grandes. Pero bueno... dicen que la metereologia se invento para no dejar tan mal a los economistas, asi que... lol

Supongo que se trata de no solo mirar la formula, sino aceptarla como la mejor aproximacion hasta ahora. Despues con los conocimmientos de cada uno, desde la admiracion a LG y SP, pues toca eso: darle vueltas y vueltas a ver si sirve para algo.

Animos a todos en seguir desentramando este lio juntos y como posicionarnos lo mejor posible para 'la siguiente pantalla'.


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

Yo iba a de proponé pelea en el barro...pero sin tetas, va a ser k paso palabra.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> @Spielzeug , @Long_Gamma , perdonad si me meto en donde no me llaman, pero por favor, sois de lo mejor que tiene el foro en temas económicos. Ambos hacéis aportaciones increíbles, estoy convencido que se aprende más en ese puñetero hilo que en la facultad de económicas.
> 
> No os piquéis, ni entréis en lo personal, que a veces lo escrito puede malinterpretarse. Gracias a ambos.



Hagan caso de la modern money theory que es una teoría que ya en su propio nombre contiene una falacia lógica ya que tendemos a pensar que lo nuevo o lo moderno es mejor por el simple hecho de serlo.

Hagan caso de teorías avaladas por prestigiosos economistas cuya principal preocupación ha sido justificar la impresión masiva de dinero con "fórmulas" brillantes que crean la ilusión de que la economía es una ciencia pura y no una ciencia social justificando así su poder sobre la sociedad a través de la planificación central que supone la existencia de la banca central.

Hagan caso de quienes usan un lenguaje iniciático para que parezca que lo que dicen es más profundo e inteligente, si es en inglés mejor aún.

Hagan caso de una fórmula que dice que en Zimbabue no pudo haber hiperinflación ya que la velocidad del dinero estaba cerca de cero puesto que es el resultado de dividir el producto interior bruto entre la masa monetaria del país. Recuerden que es una fórmula moderna y avalada por famosos economistas de prestigio: no la cuestionen.

No me hagan caso a mí que no he estudiado economía en la universidad, es más, ni siquiera acabe la carrera. En la universidad (la española al menos) sólo aprendí que si quieres aprobar tienes que repetir como un loro lo que digan los profesores ya que si cuestionas alguna teoría, suelen ofenderse como si la hubieran inventado ellos.

Y con esto dejo el tema porque no da más de sí.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Abr 2020)

España es deficitaria en maiz y soja, efectivamente, pero no es ningún problema, la harina de soja como proteína para los piensos se puede sustituir (ya se hace) con semillas de girasol y leguminosas, que España puede producir todas las que quiera, en cuanto al maiz, somos deficitarios porque es más barato de importarlo que producirlo aquí, pero desde luego el maiz si se tuviera que producir aquí no veo inconveniente para ello. 
Te doy toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a los silos y la política de almacenamiento que se desmantelo de una manera totalmente insensata.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2020)

Del ostión al oro hoy, no habla nadie?...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> España es deficitaria en maiz y soja, efectivamente, pero no es ningún problema, la harina de soja como proteína para los piensos se puede sustituir (ya se hace) con semillas de girasol y leguminosas, que España puede producir todas las que quiera, en cuanto al maiz, somos deficitarios porque es más barato de importarlo que producirlo aquí, pero desde luego el maiz si se tuviera que producir aquí no veo inconveniente para ello.
> Te doy toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a los silos y la política de almacenamiento que se desmantelo de una manera totalmente insensata.



Más que insensata, interesada...


----------



## roybatty (17 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta, que no sé si iría mejor al foro de compraventa ¿Creéis que hay mercado entre particulares para joyas de oro (tasadas logicamente) o es mejor invertir en monedas y lingotes?
Gracias


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Del ostión al oro hoy, no habla nadie?...



Qué hostión? Eso es un hostión? XD


----------



## DecadenciaDelImperio (17 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> La velocidad del dinero no es una funcion de la masa monetaria. Cantidad de dinero y Velocidad de dinero son variables independientes.
> Tu razonamiento, basado en aislar la V de la ecuacion, para llegar a tu conclusion de "_Me explico, con esa fórmula si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad_" es pobre.
> 
> Si quieres ejemplos practicos claros, no tienes mas que analizar la era Bush padre o Clinton para darte cuenta que V y M crecieron fuertemente* a la vez*. De hecho, la M siempre crece (en mayor o menor medida, dado el gusto que tienen a darle a la impresora), asi que cualquier aumento de la V automaticamente invalidaria tu pseudo-teoria.
> ...



De vuestra argumentación y de una revisión a la wiki, mi impresión es la siguiente:
V = PT / M
V= velocidad del dinero (dólares transaccionados /segundo) (por ejemplo)
P= precio medio bienes y servicios
T= número de transacciones / segundo
M= masa monetaria EN CIRCULACIÓN (esto es importante y no sé si es correcto)
Algunos usan M*V = GDP = P' *(real GDP) donde P' es price level

Spiel, tú dices:
_Me explico, con esa "fórmula" si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad.
Si se aumentase la base monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero sería 0... (no tiene sentido)_

Esto hay que matizarlo: si se aumenta M al infinito, la V tiende a 0 solo si PT permanece constante. Si no, no. Por tanto la relación, en principio, tiene sentido.

Analizando lo que representa esta relación con el ejemplo de la crisis 2008 USA: 

un sistema en el que la masa monetaria M1/M2/M3... aumenta ( 2008 USA imprimiendo años hasta $4T) sin que aumente la masa en circulación REAL por el desempleo -entendiendo ésta como el dinero de la gente intercambiado por bienes y servicios, sin incluir depósitos a la vista de ahorradores que no los quieran gastar, ni los trillones intercambiados en derivados- porque la gente pierde el curro y no puede intercambiar bienes y servicios, se secuestra el crédito, los desempleados tiran de ahorros hasta que se acaban, los precios de casi todo excepto de lo esencial bajan por menor demanda, los precios de lo esencial no suben o suben poco - o lo que quieran, pues ya se sabe que en un mercado cautivo no hay ley de oferta y demanda, como con la electricidad en España. 
El PT disminuye por menores precios de media y menor número de transacciones. 

Dependiendo del ritmo de contracción de M y PT, asi irá variando la V.
Ahora, si en la masa monetaria y/o el PT se inlcuye la economía financiera... creo que puede dar de todo, la "fórmula".

LG, tú dices:
_Esto es rotunda y empiricamente falso. Es la definicion de hiperinflacion de los inciciados. La mas facil, la mas tonta y simple (ademas de falsa).
La hiperinflacion es un evento psicologico. Behavioural economics.
Es por eso que los BC llevan años intentando crear su "benigna" tasa de 2-3% de inflacion para diluir deudas y no pueden. Pese a haber creado trillones de la nada. Solo han conseguido inflar la renta variable, buybacks y el mercado inmo._

Desde la ignorancia, comento: si medimos la inflación por el CPI, en los últimos 20 años en USA, ha habido leve y lento aumento de precios, creo yo.
Pero es obvio que el comportamiento de la gente debe tenerse en cuenta en las predicciones para no suponer lógica robótica. Me explico: hoy con mi salario puedo pagar una hipoteca, un coche, comida, suministros, ropa, movil, internet, viajes al extranjero, gimnasio, spas, cine, restaurantes, deportes varios, salidas de findes, sanidad privada, hijos... y podría seguir. Todo esto hace 50 años con un salario no lo tenías, en general. Da igual cómo lo llamemos (progreso, avances tecnológicos, productividad...), la cosa es que con los bienes y servicios que yo produzco, consigo más que hace años. Y llega un momento ( cada persona antes o desspués, y hay gente (0,1%) mega productiva a la que no le llega nunca) en el que no queremos producir más trabajando más horas, por más dinero, porque "no necesitamos más". Se acaba la presión histórica de supervivencia (que para cada persona es distinta, porque cada uno tenemos un concepto de "mínimos vitales" distintos. A ver quién es el guapo que genera inflación así.


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

Buen rato , práctico...y amplia panorámica.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Abr 2020)

Esto de la inflación, la masa monetaria y demás historias para no dormir, es muy sencillo de entender.
Sólo hay que mirar la historia, lo que ya ha pasado antes, al hacer las mismas cosas! qué casualidad! (o causalidad!?)

Los banqueros de Wall Street se reunieron clandestinamente y "acordaron" fundar la Reserva Federal (privada) para manejar todo el cotarro de la pela.
Y vaya que si lo hicieron. Y de paso se creó el impuesto a la renta! Para pagar el dinero que ellos iban a crear de la nada... para sus negocios!!
Qué guay
Se imprime lo que haga falta....
La economía crece, el dinero circula,.... los vientos son favorables,...
pero llega un momento que la burbuja se empieza a hinchar, las cuentas ya no cuadran, una guerra por aquí, un gasto por allá,.... y a inflar la burbuja.
Oh, no podemos devolver el oro por los dólares, que habíamos prometido. .... No pasa nada Charlie, los estafamos y nos quedamos con el oro y el dinero. Ok makey.

¿Cuántas veces ha pasado en la historia? Crear más dinero fiat del que el valor que lo sustentaba (oro normalmente) permitía....
¿Qué pasaba al final? Que llegaba un momento que la cosa se iba de madre. Los precios suben, la gente quiere su oro, no se fía, y pum! a la mierda la moneda. A por otra!

Qué pasó en este último envite, que en lugar de quitar de en medio la moneda ($), decidieron quedarse el valor que le daba vida (Au) y generar papeles de la nada. Y como en ese momento la cosa estaba malita y el tío Sam era el tío Sam, pues todos dijeron ok mackey. Y tooooodas las monedas del mundo quedaron referenciadas al dolar... y a la nada.

Jugada maestra ?! ...... hasta que dura dura !!
Y por eso ahora, que estamos en el empezose del acabose, no valen las fórmulas ni nada. Están imprimiendo cuatrillones (para sus amigos), pero la economía se irá a la mierda. Y la moneda/s idem..... 

Y volver a empezar..... pero tal como está todo de liado va a ser complicado no, lo siguiente.

Espero que la siguiente "idea feliz", después de la anterior de desligarse del oro "temporalmente", no sea reducir la población a base de virus y miedo,... pero desgraciadamente y conociendo cómo viene funcionando esta gente, me temo que esa variable la van a meter en la fórmula.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2020)

No se, no se... 


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Abr 2020)

Para hacernos una idea de la gravedad de la situación, antes de la revolución verde, durante la autarquía después de la guerra civil, España podía mantener malamente una población de 30 millones de personas. 

Para ello se cultivaban prácticamente todas las tierras disponibles. A día de hoy, muchas de esas tierras ya no están disponibles para la agricultura:
Los bosques crecen en los países ricos: la masa forestal de España aumenta un 30% desde 1990
En mi zona, en las fotos de los años 40 no se ve ni un árbol y hoy en día apenas se cultivan unas pocas hectáreas (las mejores eso sí) el resto es monte bajo o bosque.

Si falla la cadena de suministro con los productos necesarios para la agricultura industrial (abonos, pesticidas, maquinaria, sistemas de riego etc.), no creo que las tierras disponibles den para alimentar a más de 20 millones de personas.

Pero el problema no acaba ahí, la industria conservera también depende del buen funcionamiento de la cadena de distribución para poder funcionar. Si no se pueden conservar los alimentos hay épocas en las que apenas se cosecha nada y en las que el ayuno es obligado (la cuaresma y el Ramadán tienen mucho que ver con estos ciclos en la agricultura).

En estos momentos más importante que el oro es tener una buena despensa de productos no perecederos y a ser posible una huerta con pozo.

Y aquí discutiendo sobre fórmulas económicas cuando lo importante es la alimentación en los próximos tiempos... Estamos tontos.

Saludos y disculpas @Long_Gamma (nuestras preocupaciones deberían ser otras, no la MMT)


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Qué hostión? Eso es un hostión? XD



Sí, perder 60 dólares en 5 horas en un valor refugio, para mi es un ostion. 
Pero vamos, que alegria para todos si os da igual que el oro se convierta en algo tan volátil como el Btc


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, perder 60 dólares en 5 horas en un valor refugio, para mi es un ostion.
> Pero vamos, que alegria para todos si os da igual que el oro se convierta en algo tan volátil como el Btc



Compara el Oro con cualquier otro activo desde que empezó la crisis y luego nos dices quie se ha la ha pegado y quien no.

Correcciones sanas siempre habrá 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sargón (17 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, perder 60 dólares en 5 horas en un valor refugio, para mi es un ostion.
> Pero vamos, que alegria para todos si os da igual que el oro se convierta en algo tan volátil como el Btc






Yo aún ando recuperándome del ostión.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Abr 2020)

roybatty dijo:


> Una pregunta, que no sé si iría mejor al foro de compraventa ¿Creéis que hay mercado entre particulares para joyas de oro (tasadas logicamente) o es mejor invertir en monedas y lingotes?
> Gracias



Creo no debes hacer experimentos, la joya es totalmente válida si tienes acceso a ella para comprarla a spot más lo que toque, como si fuese un Napoleón, pero yo de ti me centraría en el oro de inversión, la joya es para personas que ya tienen solera con esto de los metales, tienes que tener medios y experiencia para separar el polvo de la paja, para la inversión solo vale la joya de 18 kilates, no la de 14 ni 12 ni más bajas. 
Mi consejo es que se empiece por moneda pequeña, Napoleónes y 20 francos Suizos y Belgas, soberanos y Alfonsinas, Coronas Danesas, dólares USA, moneda sudamericana formato 3 a 8 gr. 
En un segundo nivel onzas (Krugerrand sobre todo) y lingote formato 10,20,50 y 100 gr., al no ser que tengas prisas por transformar una gran cantidad de Fiat (que se de varios casos que les han entrado las prisas por no se que artículo de una constitución) si es así, vete directo a los lingotes de medio kgr y de kilo, que te será más fácil encontrarlos sin burradas de premium, aunque todo se andará, me consta que se empiezan a agotar también en según que sitios.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Compara el Oro con cualquier otro activo desde que empezó la crisis y luego nos dices quie se ha la ha pegado y quien no.
> 
> Correcciones sanas siempre habrá
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Aparte de todo, que el precio del papel al físico ya hace semanas que se la resvala. 
Después de un día waseando con colegas del metal y echar unas cuentas, puedo afirmar que la onza de oro física se vende a 1660€ y se compra a 1570€, es una media entre más de 25 vendedores y es bastante representativa.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 291844
> 
> 
> Yo aún ando recuperándome del ostión.




Veo que no eres capaz de entender lo que es un ostión intradía, de un histórico.
Tranquilo, que no molesto más tu sabiduría.

Y luego los talibanes son los de las criptos


----------



## Aceituno (17 Abr 2020)

He mirado hace un rato la gráfica del Au y menuda bajada en picado (cosa esperable después de subir en vertical). Parece la silueta de la sagrada familia...


----------



## Aro (17 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Buen rato , práctico...y amplia panorámica.



Buen aporte. En el minuto 8 viene a decir que el nuevo dinero creado es menor que el dinero destruido por la crisis. Me está gustando.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Abr 2020)

Ayer el ratio oro/petróleo estuvo a 96, es decir, a puntito de superar los máximos históricos absolutos ocurridos en 1933-34 cuando llegó a 98.

Por recordar hechos de aquellas fechas históricas:

1- Plena crisis post crack del 29 con depresión de la demanda de petróleo.
2- Entrada en producción de los campos petroleros supergigantes de Texas.
3- Confiscación de oro en mayo de 1933 a los estadounidenses que corrían a sacar dinero del banco para cambiarlo por oro por los rumores de devaluación.
4- Gold Reserve Act en enero de 1934 mediante el cual se devaluó el dolar un 75%.

Y otro paralelismo con aquel año, es que al igual que ahora, se venía de un mínimo histórico del ratio oro/petroleo tan solo 12-13 años antes (1920 y 2008).

Y poco después vino la segunda guerra mundial...


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2020)

buenos dias
dejo esto
Market Talk – April 17, 2020 | Armstrong Economics


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

Por cierto, ya me han respondido en la consulta a KINESIS ( creo k lo subí aquí...a los filos de Oro, sep )...las cantidades mínimas para acuñar ( retiro ? ) no se van de madre para pequeños himbersores :


"Hola

Gracias por contactarnos. Estamos felices de ayudarte.

Claro, me complace responder a todas las preguntas que tenga. Por favor ver más abajo.

1) La compra mínima en el intercambio de Kinesis.money es tan pequeña como 0.00001 KAU y 0.00001 KAG.

2) Actualmente, no hay sucursales en España, pero esperamos abrir una nueva sucursal en España para que los usuarios de Kinesis en España canjeen sus KAU y KAG.

3) Para el proceso de *Minting y retirar oro y plata físicos*, abra una cuenta de minting aquí https://mint.abx.com y siga las instrucciones para configurar y vincular su cuenta a su KMS. Tenga en cuenta también que la compra mínima para acuñar es de 100 KAU y 200 KAG. "



*1 KAU = 1 gramo de Oro
*1KAG = 1 onza de Plata.


Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> @Spielzeug , @Long_Gamma , perdonad si me meto en donde no me llaman, pero por favor, sois de lo mejor que tiene el foro en temas económicos. Ambos hacéis aportaciones increíbles, estoy convencido que se aprende más en ese puñetero hilo que en la facultad de económicas.
> 
> No os piquéis, ni entréis en lo personal, que a veces lo escrito puede malinterpretarse. Gracias a ambos.



Gracias Harry por tus palabras. Y no te preocupes, Spiel y yo somos viejos conocidos, hemos coincidido por ahi en otras facetas de este mismo mundo.

Spiel es mas radical y va directo al end game (en mucho del cual coincidimos). Yo todavia no estoy alli y navego con la ortodoxia que mueve el mercado (las formulas, teorias monetarias imperantes). Muchas son inexactas y estan ahi para justificar una narrativa pero dominan la politica monetaria actual, nos guste o no. Ojala se eliminen. Pero mientras la musica siga sonando hay que bailar.

Yo soy un trader en buena parte de mi tiempo libre (y en mi vida profesional tambien desde un angulo diferente, algun dia lo contaré). Spiel no. Quizas esa sea la diferencia, Spiel es libre. Yo necesito adaptarme, para no sucumbir al la 1ra razon de arruinarte: el "yo tengo razon y el mercado no", "las cosas deberian ser asi y el mercado esta mal" etc...
​Ejemplo practico: la formula black scholes que guia el precio de toda opcion cotizada, la considero hace aguas por todos los lados (tema para otro comentario). Pero es la que impera y la que se basa todo el mercado de derivados actual. Hasta que se reforme (si algun dia se hace), es la que tenemos que aceptar. Lo mismo con las demas en las que los policymakers basan sus decisiones monetarias.​
Y tener visiones diferentes creo que es bueno ya que enriquece el hilo; hay mas variedad para sentirse identificado y seguir aquello que mas le interesa a cada uno. La batalla contra nuestros sesgos de confirmacion debe ser constante. Siempre atacar nustra zona de confort.


Harrymorgan dijo:


> se aprende más en ese puñetero hilo que en la facultad de económicas.



Te lo garantizo


Harrymorgan dijo:


> sois de lo mejor que tiene el foro en temas económicos



Ahi no estoy de acuerdo. Lo que he aprendido del metal fisico aqui (monedas, como comprar, fino, tiendas etc...) de muchos foreros es impagable. Mirando atras y pensando el metal que he comprado a lo loco sin tener ni puta idea me da miedo... que imprudencia...


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Abr 2020)

Sali sin hacer ruido del hilo de fernando a este, por la diferencias que teniamos los dos. Empecé a escribir aqui ya que se respiraba un ambiente mas relajado y sobre todo mas libre (nadie era dueño del hilo ni se controlaba la narrativa con puño de hierro). Me gusta el debate, y si es encarnizado (pero con criterio), mejor.

El dia que mas gente (no solo un agrafo como tu) me haga la misma observacion dejaré este hilo tambien. Sin problema: hace tiempo que tengo mi ego atado y bien atado.


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Sali sin hacer ruido del hilo de fernando a este, por la diferencias que teniamos los dos. Empecé a escribir aqui ya que se respiraba un ambiente mas relajado y sobre todo mas libre (nadie era dueño del hilo ni se controlaba la narrativa con puño de hierro). Me gusta el debate, y si es encarnizado (pero con criterio), mejor.
> 
> El dia que mas gente (no solo un agrafo como tu) me haga la misma observacion dejaré este hilo tambien. Sin problema: hace tiempo que tengo mi ego atado y bien atado.



Sí, hombre, no jodas. La sugerencia habla más de quien la postea que de tí o este hilo, no hay por dónde kojonex cogerla.

Opinión legítima, pero oxtópic como una casa en este hilo...y disparate absoluto.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ayer el ratio oro/petróleo estuvo a 96, es decir, a puntito de superar los máximos históricos absolutos ocurridos en 1933-34 cuando llegó a 98.
> 
> Por recordar hechos de aquellas fechas históricas:
> 
> ...



Puede que la tercera guerra mundial se esté librando ya y no sea como nos imaginemos. Los tiros se producen en terceros países, y los habrá en forma de disturbios


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (18 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Gracias Harry por tus palabras. Y no te preocupes, Spiel y yo somos viejos conocidos, hemos coincidido por ahi en otras facetas de este mismo mundo.
> 
> Spiel es mas radical y va directo al end game (en mucho del cual coincidimos). Yo todavia no estoy alli y navego con la ortodoxia que mueve el mercado (las formulas, teorias monetarias imperantes). Muchas son inexactas y estan ahi para justificar una narrativa pero dominan la politica monetaria actual, nos guste o no. Ojala se eliminen. Pero mientras la musica siga sonando hay que bailar.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias en general por tus aportaciones. Muchas veces entiendo un 30% de la enjundia porque me pierdo en la jerga. Pero ese 30% ya es un gusto.
En tu opinión, es factible que un día de estos, alguien acuda al COMEX o LBMA y diga, "buenos días, mis lingotes, por favor." Y directamente no tengan oro suficiente? O cómo ves tú la evolución de estos mercados?


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para hacernos una idea de la gravedad de la situación, antes de la revolución verde, durante la autarquía después de la guerra civil, España podía mantener malamente una población de 30 millones de personas.
> 
> Para ello se cultivaban prácticamente todas las tierras disponibles. A día de hoy, muchas de esas tierras ya no están disponibles para la agricultura:
> Los bosques crecen en los países ricos: la masa forestal de España aumenta un 30% desde 1990
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo compañero, pero también ten en cuenta que dentro de una nave industrial de un polígono en Murcia por hidroponia vertical salen 70.000 lechugas al día, y en un invernadero en Almería se sacan al año 3 cosechas de pepino y entre medias 2 de tomates, no sólo a evolucionado la tecnología, los ingenieros agrícolas no se han quedado chupandose el dedo, no se puede comparar estos momentos con los años 40.
Yo si que pienso que España es una privilegiada en cuanto al sector alimenticio, sinceramente pienso que puede ser totalmente autosuficiente.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo compañero, pero también ten en cuenta que dentro de una nave industrial de un polígono en Murcia por hidroponia vertical salen 70.000 lechugas al día, y en un invernadero en Almería se sacan al año 3 cosechas de pepino y entre medias 2 de tomates, no sólo a evolucionado la tecnología, los ingenieros agrícolas no se han quedado chupandose el dedo, no se puede comparar estos momentos con los años 40.
> Yo si que pienso que España es una privilegiada en cuanto al sector alimenticio, sinceramente pienso que puede ser totalmente autosuficiente.



Para poder producir esas cantidades se utilizan unas semillas que están adaptadas para crecer más rápido que las variedades tradicionales pero para ello se requieren grandes cantidades de fosfatos, nitratos, sulfatos... que requieren trabajo de minería, industria que los procese, transporte al destino... que a su vez requiere de maquinaria específica con piezas que se fabrican en diferentes partes del mundo... a su vez se requieren industrias auxiliares para envasado, procesado, conserva y transporte de los alimentos... Que requieren su maquinaria específica etc.

Para que todo ese sistema de agricultura industrial funcione, es necesario que funcione la cadena de distribución y la cadena de pagos. Ambas están rotas en este momento lo que va a suponer que se va a cultivar menos, los rendimientos van a ser menores y va a haber dificultades para procesarlos, envasarlos, conservarlos, transportarlos... etc.


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Abr 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Muchas gracias en general por tus aportaciones. Muchas veces entiendo un 30% de la enjundia porque me pierdo en la jerga. Pero ese 30% ya es un gusto.
> En tu opinión, es factible que un día de estos, alguien acuda al COMEX o LBMA y diga, "buenos días, mis lingotes, por favor." Y directamente no tengan oro suficiente? O cómo ves tú la evolución de estos mercados?



Un forero hace poco puso un enlace a un articulo de Ronan Manly de Bullionstar al respecto. Ese irlandes tiene mucho mas criterio que yo al respecto y te recomiendo que lo leas para tener la ultima hora de COMEX-LBMA.

En resumen, la situacion es tensa y para salvarse de la quiebra no dudaran en articular las clausulas de fuerza mayor que hay en todo contrato. Te liquidaran en papel a precio de cierre y veras desde fuera el metal subiendo 100-300USD/oz dia. Por eso es importante lo que siempre se ha dicho en este hilo: si no es metal fisico en tu posesion no estas expuesto al metal. Todo lo demas (futuros COMEX, ETFs, certificados etc...) son contratos.


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Un forero hace poco puso un enlace a un articulo de Ronan Manly de Bullionstar al respecto. Ese irlandes tiene mucho mas criterio que yo al respecto y te recomiendo que lo leas para tener la ultima hora de COMEX-LBMA.
> 
> En resumen, la situacion es tensa y para salvarse de la quiebra no dudaran en articular las clausulas de fuerza mayor que hay en todo contrato. Te liquidaran en papel a precio de cierre y veras desde fuera el metal subiendo 100-300USD/oz dia. Por eso es importante lo que siempre se ha dicho en este hilo: si no es metal fisico en tu posesion no estas expuesto al metal. Todo lo demas (futuros COMEX, ETFs, certificados etc...) son contratos.



Este señor, precisamente lo he estado leyendo hoy

COMEX Bombshell – Most eligible vaulted gold has nothing to do with COMEX

Articulo largo...pero vaya autopsia que le hace al Comex.
Es Para leersela (varias veces) despacio.
lLa conclusión:

“In that case, perhaps the CME – COMEX should at least take note of point 6 of the Core Principles of the Commodity Exchange Act which covers Emergency Authority, and get a draft copy ready for the next joint LBMA-CME ‘_nothing to see here_‘ press release, as Emergency Authority seems like the next logical step in the bullion bank toolkit as the price of physical continues to detach from the paper pyramid:

_(6) EMERGENCY AUTHORITY.—The board of trade, in consultation or cooperation with the Commission, shall adopt rules to provide for the exercise of emergency authority, as is necessary and appropriate, including the authority—

(A) to liquidate or transfer open positions in any contract;

(B) to suspend or curtail trading in any contract; and

(C) to require market participants in any contract to meet special margin requirements.”_

*Es decir, si se ven pillados, tienen la autoridad para liquidar el contrato, aplicar unilateralmente márgenes brutales de protección para evitar entregas en físico o directamente suspension o congelación de los contratos *


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> *Es decir, si se ven pillados, tienen la autoridad para liquidar el contrato, aplicar unilateralmente márgenes brutales de protección para evitar entregas en físico o directamente suspenden los contratos o los congelan. *



Con el blockchain esto sería imposible. /Ironic mode off


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2020)

Entonces están implícitamente admitiendo que no tienen oro para cubrir las posiciones con las que juegan. Es decir, están especulando con los precios pero sin físico como si fuese una teoría del precio del oro sin nada que ver con oro real. Juegan con el PRECIO del oro no con oro.
¿Os parece que será un buen momento la próxima hora bruja? Harán como en marzo bajando el precio del oro papel? Se producirá la disyunción final?


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, leyendo tal como hago de costumbre este y los otros hilos de metales, me entra la curiosidad de saber cómo hacen en otros países cercanos y con más contumbre al ahorro en forma de oro y plata.

Por ej, en Alemania, UK, o USA ¿dispondrán allí de algún foro como en este que nos encontramos?
Me gustaría saber de algún foro de esos países y poder ver de qué forman discuten, con que términos analizan la situación económica, y los puntos de vista tienen los ciudadanos con otras contumbres a la nuestra y como ven la adquisición de metal al igual que hacemos aquí.

Sabiendo que algunos de los que están por aquí, y tenéis raíces fuera de España, ... ¿conocéis algún foro similar a este de "Evolución del precio del oro"?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Abr 2020)

Las subastas del LBMA mediante las cuales se fija el precio fixing diario son de físico.

Ahí participan mineras, refinerías, bancos (entre las que está el banco central de China), mayoristas de monedas, cecas, etc.

https://www.theice.com/iba/lbmlbma-gold-silver-price


----------



## Membroza (18 Abr 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, leyendo tal como hago de costumbre este y los otros hilos de metales, me entra la curiosidad de saber cómo hacen en otros países cercanos y con más contumbre al ahorro en forma de oro y plata.
> 
> Por ej, en Alemania, UK, o USA ¿dispondrán allí de algún foro como en este que nos encontramos?
> Me gustaría saber de algún foro de esos países y poder ver de qué forman discuten, con que términos analizan la situación económica, y los puntos de vista tienen los ciudadanos con otras contumbres a la nuestra y como ven la adquisición de metal al igual que hacemos aquí.
> ...



En Alemania tienes:
Gold.de Forum - Foren-Übersicht

Y también:
Gold & Silber Tagesgespräch - Goldseiten-Forum.com | Das Diskussionsboard für Edelmetalle & Rohstoffe


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En Alemania tienes:
> Gold.de Forum - Foren-Übersicht
> 
> Y también:
> Gold & Silber Tagesgespräch - Goldseiten-Forum.com | Das Diskussionsboard für Edelmetalle & Rohstoffe




Muchas gracias Membroza, acabo de estar echando un vistazo por encima y me parecen bastante interesantes, sobre todo el primero Gold.de Forum - Foren-Übersicht, le encuentro con bastante similitud a nuestro foro y con participaciones como de "nuestro hilo" 

Tengo especial interés en ver como ven en Alemania la escasez con la que nos encontramos ya que es el país que mas arraigo tienen en ahorro en oro.

Haber si tengo un rato ( asta el 9 de mayo seguro que si) y profundizo en algunos de los temas que tratan, y por cierto ellos también tienen su peculiar "hilo de compraventa" 

Gracias de nuevo Membroza.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (18 Abr 2020)

Subirá a máximos y después lo harán bajar. Para que la gente no note la manipulación.


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, leyendo tal como hago de costumbre este y los otros hilos de metales, me entra la curiosidad de saber cómo hacen en otros países cercanos y con más contumbre al ahorro en forma de oro y plata.
> 
> Por ej, en Alemania, UK, o USA ¿dispondrán allí de algún foro como en este que nos encontramos?
> Me gustaría saber de algún foro de esos países y poder ver de qué forman discuten, con que términos analizan la situación económica, y los puntos de vista tienen los ciudadanos con otras contumbres a la nuestra y como ven la adquisición de metal al igual que hacemos aquí.
> ...



Prueba en silverforum (inglés, con áreas específicas de compraventa y tiendas de UK, Europa y USA).
The Silver Forum
Es curioso porque tienen un programa de socios en los que pagando una cantidad pequeña tienes acceso a las ofertas de compraventa en particulares antes de que se abran al público general a los 10 días de publicación. 
Luego tienes ya muy enfocado en USA los foros de Kitco. Cada metal su propio foro.
Kitco Forums
Pero no nos abandones eh?


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Prueba en silverforum (inglés, con áreas específicas de compraventa y tiendas de UK, Europa y USA).
> The Silver Forum
> Es curioso porque tienen un programa de socios en los que pagando una cantidad pequeña tienes acceso a las ofertas de compraventa en particulares antes de que se abran al público general a los 10 días de publicación.
> Luego tienes ya muy enfocado en USA los foros de Kitco. Cada metal su propio foro.
> ...



Muchas Gracias por la aportación Muttley, les echaremos un vistazo. Por lo menos vemos que las ideas propias de las debatimos aquí no tienen fronteras.


----------



## holocausto (18 Abr 2020)

Parece que Sanchez, hijo de Sancho, no se enteraba hace un año que el Oro iba a subir... ni que se venía un reseteo anunciado


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2020)

No nos asustes, ¿lo llego a hacer?


----------



## Axouxere (19 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No nos asustes, ¿lo llego a hacer?



Yo no lo sé, pero en todo caso hasta Portugal tiene más oro per capita que España:
World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Abr 2020)

"Todos sabemos donde hemos estado, veamos a dónde vamos. "
FOFOA.

Las últimas palabras que leí de FOFOA fueron de la primera semana de enero de 2020, y fueron:
No se lo que va a pasar este 2020, pero algo grande va a suceder, agarrense a freegold.

" Ladran Sancho, señal de que cabalgamos"
El Quijote.


----------



## Vilux (19 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, perder 60 dólares en 5 horas en un valor refugio, para mi es un ostion.
> Pero vamos, que alegria para todos si os da igual que el oro se convierta en algo tan volátil como el Btc



Para ti puede ser lo que se te antoje pero en la realidad no hay nada que haya conservado mejor su valor.

Los que mejor conserva su valor es el valor refugio PORQUE NO HAY OTRO.


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

Axouxere dijo:


> Yo no lo sé, pero en todo caso hasta Portugal tiene más oro per capita que España:
> World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News



Esa lista tiene la misma fiabilidad que las estadísticas diarias del virus de los cojones, quién se va a tragar que Israel no tiene ni una sola tonelada de oro...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ayer el ratio oro/petróleo estuvo a 96, es decir, a puntito de superar los máximos históricos absolutos ocurridos en 1933-34 cuando llegó a 98.
> 
> Por recordar hechos de aquellas fechas históricas:
> 
> ...



Actualización...

Justo ahora acaba de romper los maximos históricos de todos los tiempos y por la puerta grande...

*El ratio oro/petróleo en 113, valores jamás antes vistos.*

Y el petróleo WTI en 13,90€ cayendo un 20%. A este paso no tardaremos en ver precios a niveles previos al fin de Breton Woods de 1971 <10$.


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En Alemania tienes:
> Gold.de Forum - Foren-Übersicht



En el "principal" de allí, tienen un hilo "CORONA: Fake oder nicht?" con dos cojones


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esa lista tiene la misma fiabilidad que las estadísticas diarias del virus de los cojones, quién se va a tragar que Israel no tiene ni una sola tonelada de oro...



Relativamente no le haría falta, y es hasta lógico que no tenga nada.

Explico mi teoría desarrollada en esta mañana por mi mente calenturienta, hablando rápido y pensando poco.

Población con bastante oro en casa, (ortodoxos)
Población con bastante oro en otros lugares del mundo (esos apátridas que se empadronan en tel aviv para poder escapar del resto de leyes del mundo, seguramente tengan su oro en su casa de Suiza, los Hamptons o a saber)
Población de pueblo llano sacrificable follable por matamoros.


Vamos en caso de Reset, los beduinos levantan la tiendan y se dan el piro, dejando a los ortodoxos con su sistema de Juderías de pueblo en pueblo, siendo orfebres y prestamistas, luego las familias ricas en otros países haciendo lo que les gusta, trabajo en la sombra con todo ese oro.

Por otra parte son un país rodeado de enemigos, y vale que el oro se puede sacar en avión, pero en una emergencia no lo vas a sacar sobrevolando Egipto, Turquia, Siria, Irán, Arabia Saudí, hablamos de países donde matar por oro no es una cosa del pasado, todavía la opinión pública entendería una masacre por saquear el oro de otro.


Y vamos eso así con gorro de papel albal, siendo rápido de pensamiento, siendo un poco teórico, no le hace falta si tus ciudadanos poseen oro, tu moneda ya está suficientemente respaldada, algo así como el ejército suizo.


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Abr 2020)

THELASTSHIP dijo:


> Subirá a máximos y después lo harán bajar. Para que la gente no note la manipulación.



Ya lo estan haciendo, la semana pasada mismo estaba iendo a maximos y lo limitaron, en varias ocasiones


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Hartos de discusiones estúpidas? opina...

Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: off topic fecal






paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hartos de discusiones estúpidas? opina...
> 
> Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?



Jurl, jurl... piensa y aprieta los párpadosfuerte, k vendrá Mary Poppins a hacer tus deseos realidá. 

Fernandita la memócrata strikes again. 

Hay k ser patética en esta bida, téte.


----------



## Aro (20 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Spoiler: off topic fecal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debes ser muy popular para que te persigan hasta aquí, felicidades.
Reporto a ese usuario a moderación, por si sirve de algo, y lo paso al ignore.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2020)

holocausto dijo:


> Parece que Sanchez, hijo de Sancho, no se enteraba hace un año que el Oro iba a subir... ni que se venía un reseteo anunciado




Zapatero ya malvendío más o menos la mitad de nuestro oro. Pero lo de Sanchez, no lo he visto publicado por ahí.... pero todo pudiera ser


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: off topic fecal






Aro dijo:


> Debes ser muy popular para que te persigan hasta aquí, felicidades.
> Reporto a ese usuario a moderación, por si sirve de algo, y lo paso al ignore.



Quiá !!!...K no soy yo...es el aroma a varón dandy, k las oxnuvila y tal... 

Estas txatissss...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2020)

*Tres mercados, tres precios*

El juego monetario va de quitar el privilegio a los emisores del dólar (la pandemia es el escenario para gestionarlo) y hay muchos actores diferentes aliados para conseguirlo.

El juego monetario requiere también acabar con el dominio del COMEX para establecer el precio del oro, ya que su manipulación es posible si es el emisor del medio de pago el que fija el precio de la reserva de valor en un mercado que permite las ventas al descubierto.

El mercado de Londres ha tenido que salir al rescate del COMEX pero no consiguen arreglar las tensiones que hay entre los diferentes mercados. Cada mercado tiene un precio en función de la divisa en la que esté denominado:




Aquí dejo el link al artículo donde aparece ese gráfico:

London, Gold Hub for Centuries, Eyes Delivery ‘Around the World’ - BNN Bloomberg

Admiten que el mercado está roto y plantean un cambio en las reglas para poder sacar el oro de Londres para controlar las diferencias de precios entre mercados (rescatar al COMEX). También se reserva la posibilidad de cerrar las bóvedas donde se custodia por el "virus" (y cerrar así la posibilidad de sacar oro). Esta última posibilidad es una amenaza para todos aquellos países que guardan allí sus reservas y para la mayoría de ETFs que igualmente lo guardan allí principalmente.

China puede fijar su propio precio ya que decide cuanto oro sale de su país, quién está autorizado a hacerlo y en qué condiciones lo permite.

Tal vez sea todo temporal por problemas logísticos que impiden que funcione el arbitraje pero tal vez no...


----------



## Just (20 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Zapatero ya malvendío más o menos la mitad de nuestro oro. Pero lo de Sanchez, no lo he visto publicado por ahí.... pero todo pudiera ser



Se malvendió en época de Solbes, pero no fue una mala decisión politica sino una operación obligada desde mucho más arriba y encubierta para rescatar con dinero público a uno de los mayores bancos españoles. Eso he escuchado aunque no lo encontrarás en la prensa.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

Brutal.

¡¡¡ El precio WTI está ahora mismo en 0€ !!! 

El ratio oro/petróleo por lo tanto se ha ido a infinito....



Spoiler



Para ser exhaustivos en la comparación histórica habría que esperar a ver como cierra el mes, pero aún así es un acontecimiento histórico.



El brent sigue a 25$.

En EEUU se han quedado sin capacidad de almacenamiento y ahora tendrán que empezar a cerrar pozos en cadena.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

Colapso petrolero: futuros del WTI caen 97% y cotizan en menos de 1 dólar

Investing.com - Los precios de los futuros de petróleo estadounidense cayeron este lunes a su nivel más bajo en la historia a medida que los inversores continúan preocupados por una caída de la demanda, debido a la paralización de la actividad económica global provocada por el coronavirus covid-19.

A las 13:00 (hora mexicana), *el precio del crudo West Texas Intermediate (WTI) con entrega para el mes de mayo -que veces mañana- se desplomó en 97% para cotizarse en menos de un dólar, *alrededor de 0.46 centavos de dólar por barril, su nivel más bajo registrado en la historia.

*Algunos analistas comentan que esto evidencia que la desesperación de los inversores de deshacerse del contrato para que no les entreguen en físico, pues no hay capacidad de almacenamiento, *debido a los crecientes temores por una menor capacidad de almacenamiento ante el descenso de la demanda.

El petróleo Brent cayó 6,59%, a un precio de 26,23 dólares por barril.

El contrato del WTI de junio - vence el 19 de mayo- cayó alrededor del 10% a 22.54 dólares por barril.

El contrato de julio se fue abajo cerca de 5% para llegar a 28 dólares por barril.

Ese descenso de los precios afectará México, al ser un país productor de crudo. “Esto llevaría a la mezcla mexicana a terreno negativo si toman como referencia, como de costumbre, el contrato activo que en este caso sería el de mayo”, comento Gabriela Siller, directora de Análisis Económico y Financiero de Banco Base.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Colapso petrolero: futuros del WTI caen 97% y cotizan en menos de 1 dólar



Ya está a 0€, lleva así 10 minutos...


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ya está a 0€, lleva así 10 minutos...



Tiene su lógica. No es que el petróleo valga eso, es que lo regalas porque el almacenaje te va a costar más caro que lo que te darán por el él.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

En EEUU el sector de minería de oro se considera esencial así que esto, mientras dure, aumentará mucho la rentabilidad minera y la producción de oro.

Parker Schnabel debe estar contento con estos precios, xd.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Tiene su lógica. No es que el petróleo valga eso, es que lo regalas porque el almacenaje te va a costar más caro que lo que te darán por el él.



Sí, pero lo más normal considero que sería que los productores hubiesen reaccionado con antelación y cerrado los pozos necesarios antes.


----------



## Vong@ñán (20 Abr 2020)

Un forero se metió hasta las trancas en petróleo a 20$,,,,


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Sí, pero lo más normal considero que sería que los productores hubiesen reaccionado con antelación y cerrado los pozos necesarios antes.



Supongo que ya eran contratos de entrega firmados de hace tiempo. O sea gente que compró por ejemplo en febrero para entrega en mayo. Ahora prefieren regalarlo que su entrega.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

*Menos mal que por ahora no ha salido ninguno con lo de: "Antes que regalarlo..."*


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Supongo que ya eran contratos de entrega firmados de hace tiempo. O sea gente que compró por ejemplo en febrero para entrega en mayo. Ahora prefieren regalarlo que su entrega.



Se supone que el precio spot es para entrega inmediata. Nadie lo quiere ahora porque no tiene donde meterlo.

Los que se están negociando ahora a 0€ es para entregar en mayo que es el vencimiento más cercano. Es un poco lo mismo.

Se podían traer a Europa buques petroleros de allí, que aquí sigue a 25$.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Se supone que el precio spot es para entrega inmediata.
> 
> Los que se están negociando ahora a 0€ es para entregar en mayo que es el vencimiento más cercano.
> 
> Se podían traer a Europa buques petroleros de allí, que aquí sigue a 25$.



Pienso que debe de ser un tema más financiero que real. No sé mucho del tema. Para simplificar, imagina que tu compraste hace dos meses petroleo para su entrega en mayo. 

Tú pensabas que subiría y lo venderías a mejor precio a alguien que quiera petroleo en mayo de forma más urgente que tú. Pero ahora nadie lo quiere. Así que te van a mandar un barco petrolero la semana que viene y te van a decir "¿Dónde te lo dejamos?"

Tú les vas a decir que no tienes sitio. Entonces te cobrarán tener el barco parado porque no puede descargar. Es un gasto tan grande qué prefieres regalar el petróleo. Pero parece que por la misma razón que tú tampoco nadie lo quiere.

Llevarlo a Europa es un gasto de tiempo y transporte tan grande que llegaría a Europa mucho más caro de lo que se compra en Europa.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pienso que debe de ser un tema más financiero que real. No sé mucho del tema. Para simplificar, imagina que tu compraste hace dos meses petroleo para su entrega en mayo.
> 
> Tú pensabas que subiría y lo venderías a mejor precio a alguien que quiera petroleo en mayo de forma más urgente que tú. Pero ahora nadie lo quiere. Así que te van a mandar un barco petrolero la semana que viene y te van a decir "¿Dónde te lo dejamos?"
> 
> ...



Sí, te entiendo, tanto los que compraron hace un mes como los potenciales compradores de hoy para entrega inmediata no tienen como almacenarlo ni darle salida de forma rentable.

En lo de que traerlo de allí no compense no lo tengo tan claro ya que 25$ es mucha diferencia. Otra cosa es que ahora mismo sea arriesgado porque quizás en unos días o semanas el Brent también pasa a 0$, pero en cualquier caso algún tipo de arbitraje debería funcionar...

Ahora que lo pienso hay un paralelismo de estas diferencias entre el Brent y el WTI con lo que ocurre con el oro entre EEUU y Londres. Grandes spreads por cuestiones logísticas y de poca capacidad de rapida reacción ante aconticimientos tan abruptos y atipicos como los actuales.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Sí, te entiendo, tanto los que compraron hace un mes como los potenciales compradores de hoy para entrega inmediata no tienen como almacenarlo ni darle salida de forma rentable.
> 
> En lo de que traerlo de allí no compense no lo tengo tan claro ya que 25$ es mucha diferencia. Otra cosa es que ahora mismo sea arriesgado porque quizás en unos días o semanas el Brent también pasa a 0$, pero en cualquier caso algún tipo de arbitraje debería funcionar...
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso hay un paralelismo de estas diferencias entre el Brent y el WTI con lo que ocurre con el oro entre EEUU y Londres. Grandes spreads por cuestiones logísticas y de poca capacidad de rapida reacción ante aconticimientos tan abruptos y atipicos como los actuales.



Buscando información, el tema puede estar relacionado con ésto:

El WTI se utiliza como referencia para el mercado petrolero de EE. UU. porque *se extrae en estados del interior del país como Texas, Luisiana y Dakota del Norte. Esto significa que hay un acceso restringido a los puertos de envío y a las subsiguientes conexiones de transporte mundiales. 

WTI (definición)*


----------



## Aro (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> *Menos mal que por ahora no ha salido ninguno con lo de: "Antes que regalarlo..."*


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, cryptos cayendo a plomo, Metales UP.

Las cryptos iban pillando "itxura" estos días...pero nada. Se quiera o no, Bitcoin es un becario para grandes jugadores en coyunturas como ésta. Una ruleta rusa...aunque un BOOMMM repentino podría ser estratosférico. Yo estaba listo pa´la vida modélna...pero ya me está dando hasta canguelo mantener USD.

Porque el caso es : Quién garantiza a esos jrandes jugadores Oro físico ? ...y el papel...ké garantías te da ? De ké ?

Vaya lío.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Buscando información, el tema puede estar relacionado con ésto:
> 
> El WTI se utiliza como referencia para el mercado petrolero de EE. UU. porque *se extrae en estados del interior del país como Texas, Luisiana y Dakota del Norte. Esto significa que hay un acceso restringido a los puertos de envío y a las subsiguientes conexiones de transporte mundiales.
> 
> WTI (definición)*



Sí y además es menos comerciado que el Brent como referencia a nivel mundial. Es un mercado menos líquido con un cuello de botella en la entrega física en el pueblo de Cushing.

Habría que prestar más atención al Brent y menos en el WTI, que no entiendo cómo se sigue usando de referencia habitual ni siquiera en EEUU. Como referencia para mi ha muerto.

Al parecer llegó a casi -40$ hoy. 

History In The Making: Oil Settles At Negative $37.63 Per Barrel


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por cierto, cryptos cayendo a plomo, Metales UP.
> 
> Las cryptos iban pillando "itxura" estos días...pero nada. Se quiera o no, Bitcoin es un becario para grandes jugadores en coyunturas como ésta. Una ruleta rusa...aunque un BOOMMM repentino podría ser estratosférico. Yo estaba listo pa´la vida modélna...pero ya me está dando hasta canguelo mantener USD.
> 
> ...




A mayor incertidumbre, la gente paga más la seguridad.

Llamame analógico o predigital, pero los cryptos como que no me inspiran confianza, y supongo que a muchos otros tampoco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2020)

¿Que consecuencias creéis que puede tener la caída del crudo?

Entiendo que las empresas los necesiten para su producción pueden salir bastante beneficiadas. ¿Mineras?

Por otra parte muchas petroleras lo van a pasar mal, y si caen no se a quienes van a arrastrar

Y de países cuyo principal fuente de ingresos es el crudo ( Venezuela, Paises Árabes) que decimos?


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mayor incertidumbre, la gente paga más la seguridad.
> 
> Llamame analógico o predigital, pero los cryptos como que no me inspiran confianza, y supongo que a muchos otros tampoco.



No,no...llamar pre-nada, si me refiero exactamente a éso.

Las cryptos llegan poco maduras a esta crisis...ojo, k una estampida puede ser también su beatificación definitiva, eh ?...e incluso es muy, muy probable k se dé, lo más probable posiblemente y más en un año k se adivina larguísimo... pero sí, es normal k el público mainstream las vea como terreno cenagoso y ambiguo, a eso me refería.

Si se abre la espita, éso sí, maricón el último...ahora bien, no veo una bull run - k doy por segura , imo , en uno u otro momento del año - como un elemento , más allá del precio, de consolidación del sector , aunque mucha gente dentro lo ve y/o espera así. Yo lo k veo como tal es el dump posterior, la respuesta crypto a esa entrada de riqueza y cómo la retenga y la gestione en beneficio de las blockchains agraciadas, porke yo creo k entre hoy y fin de este año, ya habrá varios proyectos con capacidá de gestionar, retener y proyectar esa posible riqueza recibida.

Y ése será el salto cualitativo respecto al manguerazo de 2017. Yo creo k el sector crypto operativo y productivo, más allá del especulativo k ha habido durante todo este primer decenio, nacerá este año. Y va a ser un mundo por colonizar y , en muchos aspectos , un dejá vu de la llegada y expansión comercial de internék. Creo k en 2022, las cryptos consolidadas serán incomprables a niveles siquiera cercanos a los actuales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No,no...llamar pre-nada, si me refiero exactamente a éso.
> 
> Las cryptos llegan poco maduras a esta crisis...ojo, k una estampida puede ser también su beatificación definitiva, eh ?...e incluso es muy, muy probable k se dé, lo más probable posiblemente y más en un año k se adivina larguísimo... pero sí, es normal k el público mainstream las vea como terreno cenagoso y ambiguo, a eso me refería.
> 
> ...



Como uns crypto puede ser productiva? Perdona si pregunto una obviedad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como uns crypto puede ser productiva? Perdona si pregunto una obviedad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Creando riqueza. Cada proyecto de muy distinta manera. Para quienes estén fuera y pese a k un vistazo al ranking les sugiera una diferencia de "marcas" y poco más, en realidá son ecosistemas muy muy muy diferentes entre sí.

Proyectando la riqueza recibida mediante aplicaciones propias y desarrollo off chain , sería una mejor definición, quizás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Que consecuencias creéis que puede tener la caída del crudo?
> 
> Entiendo que las empresas los necesiten para su producción pueden salir bastante beneficiadas. ¿Mineras?
> 
> ...




Yo no tengo ni idea de que va a pasar con lo del crudo, estoy mirando pr todos lados y todo son informaciones que se contradicen.

Pero si te digo una cosa, que ha pasado estos dias con la plata, cuando estaba a 370 euros el kg no podias conseguirla a ese precio, al final incluso en muchas tiendas ni tenian.

Pues alomejor pasa lo mismo con esto, cuando una empresa que la necesite quiera comprar no va a encontrar donde y si tienen maquinas que funciona con esta materia, alomejor las tienen que parar, no me sirve si hay algo muy barato pero no puedo comprarlo.

Creo que se va a liar la de Dios, esto son una serie de acontecimientos que quizas esten planeados por alguien, la escalada va subiendo.


----------



## Hoju (21 Abr 2020)

Alguno de vosotros conoce la pagina OneGold para comprar oro y reservar en físico? será scam?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como uns crypto puede ser productiva? Perdona si pregunto una obviedad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Voy a repetir una obviedad, pero no por eso menos cierta: Bit*coin*. Coin significa moneda. Y no puede ser una moneda algo que da bandazos diarios del 15% en su valor respecto a la moneda más estable ($) o bandazos del 50% anuales. 

Que sí, que en un futuro bla bla bla... lo que es moneda tiene que ser moneda desde el minuto 1. 

En conclusión, criptomonedas son especulación y trapicheo. Y nada más.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

Increible lo que pasó ayer con el crudo... IB, la plataforma que yo uso, no daba los precios corretos ya que creo no estaba configurada para precios negativos en el CL 
Cambiabas a la web del CME y alli casi -40USD el CL vencimiento Mayo . Mas de un trader salto por los aires ayer...

Para los que os acordais, hace unos dias publiqué un comentario compartiendo mis dudas internas sobre lo que podemos esperar: los argumentos pros/cons de escenarios deflacionario o inflacionario. Y sus consecuencias para el metal.

Ayer creo que se inclinó la balanza bastante a favor del 1ro. El unico argumento que queda pro inflacion son los BC. O imprimen a destajo (trillones) y *los entregan a la gente directamente *(nada de comprar deuda, repos etc... que no es estimulo sino simplemente mantener el sistema a flote ) o nos vamos a una espiral deflacionaria severa. Viendo los graficos de soja, azucar, maiz... tienen una pinta horrible. Historicamente las "soft" commodities, la MMPP que nos son crudo, gas, metal etc... se ven afectadas por los movimientos de sus hermanos mayores, especialmente el crudo.

Asi que, BC, estais solos en prevenir esta debacle.

Una ultima reflexion: dar dinero a la gente suele necesitar la aprobacion del congreso, va ligado a cierta burocracia (no como la pasta a los bancos que la FED aprueba y suelta en media hora sin dar explicaciones a nadie). Sabiendo de la lentitud y eficiencia de los 1ros, quizas la deflacion asome fuerte antes de que lo den todo para corregirla.
Ese es mi escenario personal numero 1: deflacion o inflacion? -> las dos


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Voy a repetir una obviedad, pero no por eso menos cierta: Bit*coin*. Coin significa moneda. Y no puede ser una moneda algo que da bandazos diarios del 15% en su valor respecto a la moneda más estable ($) o bandazos del 50% anuales.
> 
> Que sí, que en un futuro bla bla bla... lo que es moneda tiene que ser moneda desde el minuto 1.
> 
> En conclusión, criptomonedas son especulación y trapicheo. Y nada más.



Si quien lleva la gaita quisiera, Bitcoin habría extirpado su volatilidá. Lo han hecho puntualmente y tienen gas (Tether ) para darle cualquier apariencia. Tether infinito. Ese recurso es un chanchullo ? Sí.

Pero ése no es el caso. El caso , como apuntaba arriba es k las cryptos tengan desarrollos suficientes para retener y proyectar la riqueza k reciben. Y ésa es la clave para este 2020 y 2021 ...y en mi opinión, fácil de conseguir. Y éso hará de las cryptos un sector de crecimiento y acumulación de riqueza progresivos.

Esa es la diferencia con lo visto hasta ahora, imo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Si quien lleva la gaita quisiera, Bitcoin habría extirpado su volatilidá. Lo han hecho puntualmente y tienen gas (Tether ) para darle cualquier apariencia. Tether infinito. Ese recurso es un chanchullo ? Sí.
> 
> Pero ése no es el caso. El caso , como apuntaba arriba es k las cryptos tengan desarrollos suficientes para retener y proyectar la riqueza k reciben. Y ésa es la clave para este 2020 y 2021 ...y en mi opinión, fácil de conseguir. Y éso hará de las cryptos un sector de crecimiento y acumulación de riqueza progresivos.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia con lo visto hasta ahora, imo.



El nivel técnico se me escapa. Yo hablo a nivel de calle, la economía que entiende la abuela.

Bitcoin: Una moneda que no es moneda -> Desconfianza fuerte
Moneda fiduciaria: Una moneda que es moneda pero que se imprime a voluntad -> Desconfianza moderada
Oro: Una moneda que es moneda y no se imprime -> Confianza fuerte

Ahora bien, para especular me parece bien cualquier cosa. A veces voy al casino.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> El nivel técnico se me escapa. Yo hablo a nivel de calle, la economía que entiende la abuela.
> 
> Bitcoin: Una moneda que no es moneda -> Desconfianza fuerte
> Moneda fiduciaria: Una moneda que es moneda pero que se imprime a voluntad -> Desconfianza moderada
> ...



Es k en el nivel técnico está todo. De hecho, mí me deja acojonáo leer analistas de bolsa, metales, etc ...k elogian Bitcoin desestimando chanchullos flagrantes. Gente de la k se podría esperar bastante más criterio a la hora de destripar y juzgar algo. Éso me deja paráo.

Pero crypto NO es moneda. NO es sistema monetario. Es un sector sobre el k se va a virtualizar TODO, sobre el k se va a gestionar toda la economía.

Todo va a ser tokenizado por una simple cuestión práctica...y los sistemas k gestionen ese nuevo modus operandi lo van a petar.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Es un sector sobre el k se va a virtualizar TODO, sobre el k se va a gestionar toda la economía.



Esto es lo que no me entra. Como se va a gestionar la economía con algo tan volátil y que se crea en pocos clicks.

How to Create Your Own Cryptocurrency


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Esto es lo que no me entra. Como se va a gestionar la economía con algo tan volátil y que se crea en pocos clicks.
> 
> How to Create Your Own Cryptocurrency



No es volátil. Es volátil COMO MONEDA de cotización abierta. Pero ya te he dicho k Crypto NO es MONEDA...es muchísimas cosas más.

Yo entiendo k el personal Orero lo acote y valore en base a esa premisa, pero es simple "deformación profesional" por 2 razones :

1- Se manejan con ORO k SÍ es MONEDA Y DINERO...y todo se interpreta a raíz de éso.
2- El "BOOM" crypto mainstream ha sido BTC, k ha exprimido su paripé de "Oro Digital" , lo k acentúa más aún ese planteamiento. Erróneo planteamiento, porke la blockchain es un sistema de gestión digital y descentralizado de tokens, no de dinero. Tokens de SERVICIOS, todo tipo de servicios. Es una reinterpretación de gestión económica referente a mil sectores y operativas, como lo fue internék...pero NO DE DINERO ( O no sólo ).


----------



## Aro (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como uns crypto puede ser productiva? Perdona si pregunto una obviedad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Algunas crypto ya constituyen un lenguaje de programación y un ordenador descentralizado mundial para ejecutar los programas.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Voy a repetir una obviedad, pero no por eso menos cierta: Bit*coin*. Coin significa moneda. Y no puede ser una moneda algo que da bandazos diarios del 15% en su valor respecto a la moneda más estable ($) o bandazos del 50% anuales.
> 
> Que sí, que en un futuro bla bla bla... lo que es moneda tiene que ser moneda desde el minuto 1.
> 
> En conclusión, criptomonedas son especulación y trapicheo. Y nada más.



Si no tienes ni idea de lo que es BTC, se dice, y tampoco pasa nada.
Solo te ha faltado meter lo de "usado por narcos", y también un "Franco", para darle más verosimilitud a tu ignorancia


----------



## rubicon (21 Abr 2020)

> El mercado de oro de Londres tendrá que permitir el transporte del metal fuera de las fronteras de la ciudad si la pandemia del coronavirus trae consigo restricciones al desplazamiento más rigurosas, explicó Ruth Crowell, la Directora General de la Asociación del Mercado del Metal de Londres (LBMA).



Londres intenta llegar a acuerdos en cámaras acorazadas alrededor del mundo


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Increible lo que pasó ayer con el crudo... IB, la plataforma que yo uso, no daba los precios corretos ya que creo no estaba configurada para precios negativos en el CL
> Cambiabas a la web del CME y alli casi -40USD el CL vencimiento Mayo . Mas de un trader salto por los aires ayer...
> 
> Para los que os acordais, hace unos dias publiqué un comentario compartiendo mis dudas internas sobre lo que podemos esperar: los argumentos pros/cons de escenarios deflacionario o inflacionario. Y sus consecuencias para el metal.
> ...



La FED y el FMI que también necesita su tiempo


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Increible lo que pasó ayer con el crudo... IB, la plataforma que yo uso, no daba los precios corretos ya que creo no estaba configurada para precios negativos en el CL
> Cambiabas a la web del CME y alli casi -40USD el CL vencimiento Mayo . Mas de un trader salto por los aires ayer...
> 
> Para los que os acordais, hace unos dias publiqué un comentario compartiendo mis dudas internas sobre lo que podemos esperar: los argumentos pros/cons de escenarios deflacionario o inflacionario. Y sus consecuencias para el metal.
> ...




Perdona, no acabo de entederte. ¿ Dices que estaríamos ante un escenario deflacionista, seguido luego de inflación?

Si es eso, ¿cual podría se el timing de cada fase?


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La FED y el FMI que también necesita su tiempo



Si, el FMI y sus SDR puede que entren en juego. Algunos lo ven asi.
Pero el SDR, que nadie se engañe, es puro papel tambien


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Perdona, no acabo de entederte. ¿ Dices que estaríamos ante un escenario deflacionista, seguido luego de inflación?
> 
> Si es eso, ¿cual podría se el timing de cada fase?



Amigo... el timing es la pregunta del millon (ademas de que el escenario que planteo deberia validarse)

Yo tambien querria saber cuando todo cae, para ponerme corto ya mismo, comprar abajo y surfear la subida...
Especulando mucho, y no me hagais ni puto caso, diria que vamos a una caida de precios desde ya. El desplome del contrato Mayo crudo ayer ya esta afectando a los siguientes vencimientos (Junio cae -20%), la plata tambien veo que se ve arrastrada y otras soft commodities igual


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si no tienes ni idea de lo que es BTC, se dice, y tampoco pasa nada.
> Solo te ha faltado meter lo de "usado por narcos", y también un "Franco", para darle más verosimilitud a tu ignorancia



Efectivamente no me meto en cosas que no entiendo. Sirva mi ignorancia como ejemplo de "va a comprar bitcoins su puta madre".


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Amigo... el timing es la pregunta del millon (ademas de que el escenario que planteo deberia validarse)
> 
> Yo tambien querria saber cuando todo cae, para ponerme corto ya mismo, comprar abajo y surfear la subida...
> Especulando mucho, y no me hagais ni puto caso, diria que vamos a una caida de precios desde ya. El desplome del contrato Mayo crudo ayer ya esta afectando a los siguientes vencimientos (Junio cae -20%), la plata tambien veo que se ve arrastrada y otras soft commodities igual



La plata?... 
Supongo que tu te refieres a las pajas mentales que se hace el Comex y no al mundo real. 
Porque en el mundo real no veo a corto plazo ningún tipo de alivió de la demanda, y no veo de momento manera de incrementar la oferta, las mineras siguen paradas, el 80% de la plata que se extrae viene como subproducto de otros metales convencionales, metales que en bastante tiempo por la "Gran Depresión" que hemos entrado NO van hacer falta extraer, con lo cual de rebote, no habrá disponibilidad de plata, la plata del reciclaje simplemente no existe, se a fundido hasta el candelabro de la abuela,.... 
Y del oro ya ni hablo, eso punto y aparte, simplemente, el oro "es el dinero" no el dinero, si no, "ES EL DINERO"


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Abr 2020)

A día de hoy, (media de 25 vendedores Europeos bastante representativos)
Una onza de oro (real, la que hace, tinnnnnccc) 
Vale 1640€.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Amigo... el timing es la pregunta del millon (ademas de que el escenario que planteo deberia validarse)
> 
> Yo tambien querria saber cuando todo cae, para ponerme corto ya mismo, comprar abajo y surfear la subida...
> Especulando mucho, y no me hagais ni puto caso, diria que vamos a una caida de precios desde ya. El desplome del contrato Mayo crudo ayer ya esta afectando a los siguientes vencimientos (Junio cae -20%), la plata tambien veo que se ve arrastrada y otras soft commodities igual



Aquí defienden no sólo el caos evidente k se imprime a todo , mezclando timmings y hasta evoluciones a priori contrapuestas , sino uno "no premeditado" en k puede acabar todo el show. Mientras tanto, el Dólar se mueve en vasos comunicantes k van a su bola, dependiendo de cada moneda. Por cierto, el atractivo no es el dólar, o no en un primer plano, sino los índices k la FED riega de dólares, aunque el dólar obviamente se aproveche mientras otras divisas se van deshaciendo. Acabará en desastre ? seguro...pero la última divisa se hará con el último activo y ésa es una ventaja descomunal, casi monopolística ( Casi, porque el Oro , más allá de surfeos para iniciados, siempre estará , sea cual sea la obra, pipeando desde un palco... antes, durante y después ).

Personalmente - y por limitaciones obvias para andar saltando de liana en liana, algunas de las cuales pintarán calvas, ok, pero pasopalabra - lo acojonante del Oro es k te permite el "quieto paráo" hasta k escampe en un contexto donde no nos quedan cabriolas por ver, lo cual es de un lujo admirable. Sí pipearé algún paso puntual a cryptos k se puedan poner a wevo, pero hasta ahí. Puestos a pedir, ojalá se follen el Neuro por el camino, k en éso, cero problemas. Yo también le veo fricciones inasumibles por el Norte...salvo k lo k se asuma es una implosión k en ese punto miraría más a la banca centruropeda megaempufada y sería aún peor para los PIGS k las "uñas" actuales de Bruselas. ( k, ojo, pueden responder a una estrategia casi tan siniestra como la de la entrada trampa a la churridivisa común ).


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata?...
> Supongo que tu te refieres a las pajas mentales que se hace el Comex y no al mundo real.
> Porque en el mundo real no veo a corto plazo ningún tipo de alivió de la demanda, y no veo de momento manera de incrementar la oferta, las mineras siguen paradas, el 80% de la plata que se extrae viene como subproducto de otros metales convencionales, metales que en bastante tiempo por la "Gran Depresión" que hemos entrado NO van hacer falta extraer, con lo cual de rebote, no habrá disponibilidad de plata, la plata del reciclaje simplemente no existe, se a fundido hasta el candelabro de la abuela,....
> Y del oro ya ni hablo, eso punto y aparte, simplemente, el oro "es el dinero" no el dinero, si no, "ES EL DINERO"



Si, me refiero a la plata papel. Cae ahora mismo un -4%
De todas formas la horquilla de spot vs futuro esta cayendo tambien, en el oro ahora mismo 6-8, desde los 70 que vimos hace unos dias:







Vamos a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Efectivamente no me meto en cosas que no entiendo. Sirva mi ignorancia como ejemplo de "va a comprar bitcoins su puta madre".



Haces bien en no meterte dónde no entiendes. Es lo lógico.
Ahora sólo te falta que dejes de insultar lo que no entiendes. Esto sí que no es lógico.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata?...
> Supongo que tu te refieres a las pajas mentales que se hace el Comex y no al mundo real.
> Porque en el mundo real no veo a corto plazo ningún tipo de alivió de la demanda, y no veo de momento manera de incrementar la oferta, las mineras siguen paradas, el 80% de la plata que se extrae viene como subproducto de otros metales convencionales, metales que en bastante tiempo por la "Gran Depresión" que hemos entrado NO van hacer falta extraer, con lo cual de rebote, no habrá disponibilidad de plata, la plata del reciclaje simplemente no existe, se a fundido hasta el candelabro de la abuela,....
> Y del oro ya ni hablo, eso punto y aparte, simplemente, el oro "es el dinero" no el dinero, si no, "ES EL DINERO"



La putada de la Plata ...y sobre todo del Oro, es k no se adivinan mecanismos ni canales por donde se expresen su precio y demanda reales. Están debida y premeditadamente en cuarentena ...y , al César lo k es del César, toca admitir k esa jugada , en este escenario, ha sido ejemplar.

Habrá k tomárselo como el balón debajo del awa, k no es poco...y k antes o después, se soltará.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Aquí defienden no sólo el caos evidente k se imprime a todo , mezclando timmings y hasta evoluciones a priori contrapuestas , sino uno "no premeditado" en k puede acabar todo el show. Mientras tanto, el Dólar se mueve en vasos comunicantes k van a su bola, dependiendo de cada moneda. Por cierto, el atractivo no es el dólar, o no en un primer plano, sino los índices k la FED riega de dólares, aunque el dólar obviamente se aproveche mientras otras divisas se van deshaciendo. Acabará en desastre ? seguro...pero la última divisa se hará con el último activo y ésa es una ventaja descomunal, casi monopolística ( Casi, porque el Oro , más allá de surfeos para iniciados, siempre estará , sea cual sea la obra, pipeando desde un palco... antes, durante y después ).
> 
> Personalmente - y por limitaciones obvias para andar saltando de liana en liana, algunas de las cuales pintarán calvas, ok, pero pasopalabra - lo acojonante del Oro es k te permite el "quieto paráo" hasta k escampe en un contexto donde no nos quedan cabriolas por ver, lo cual es de un lujo admirable. Sí pipearé algún paso puntual a cryptos k se puedan poner a wevo, pero hasta ahí. Puestos a pedir, ojalá se follen el Neuro por el camino, k en éso, cero problemas. Yo también le veo fricciones inasumibles por el Norte...salvo k lo k se asuma es una implosión k en ese punto miraría más a la banca centruropeda megaempufada y sería aún peor para los PIGS k las "uñas" actuales de Bruselas. ( k, ojo, pueden responder a una estrategia casi tan siniestra como la de la entrada trampa a la churridivisa común ).



Estoy de acuerdo con ese escenario de USD subiendo. Y algo que no dicen es lo de abajo:







La deuda contraida en USD se tiene que devolver en USD, que cada vez son mas escasos debido al paron mundial actual. Esas naciones deudoras no consiguen USD via sus exportaciones como hasta ahora. Y me temo que la numro 1, CN, no recibe USD via los swaps orquestados por la FED. Trump dice que para ellos nada 

El USD, si seguimos esta narrativa deberia de subir.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Haces bien en no meterte dónde no entiendes. Es lo lógico.
> Ahora sólo te falta que dejes de insultar lo que no entiendes. Esto sí que no es lógico.



No he insultado a nadie. Decir que algo es especulativo o un timo no es insultar. ¿No me dirás que algo que vale 20.000 y al año siguiente vale 3.500 no es algo de lo que desconfiar al menos un poquito? 

En fin, me meteré en mis asuntos. Lo dejo para los expertos. Además este es el hilo del dinero real.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con ese escenario de USD subiendo. Y algo que no dicen es lo de abajo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay otra ? Es darle al manubrio hasta k pete. Porque en cuanto pares,el show es de cuidáo.

Lo k me parece del género gilipollas ( hoy parece k abren la espita ) es andarse con austeridades/sobriedades uropedas y cosas por el estilo. Si el dólar cae, arrastra TODO. Para ké te vas a perder en rigores, si estás en manos de un derrumbe fiat k ni siquiera está bajo tu control ? Aprovecha tu confeti mientras chute... y a otra cosa.


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si no tienes ni idea de lo que es BTC, se dice, y tampoco pasa nada.
> Solo te ha faltado meter lo de "usado por narcos", y también un "Franco", para darle más verosimilitud a tu ignorancia



No es que no entienda lo que es Bitcoin (que también) sino que tiene una idea equivocada de lo que es una moneda.

El oro, antes de ser una moneda, tenía otros usos. No es que si es moneda es moneda desde el minuto 1. Es que es más bien al contrario.
La mejor moneda es el bien más líquido, el más fácil de intercambiar.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Por el camiii i nooo yo mentre tengooo...




*Bank of America boosts 18-month gold target to $3000*

"
El oro bajó $ 12 hoy a $ 1683, pero ha habido algunas compras persistentes en la última hora, ya que se recupera de un mínimo de $ 1659.

Una nota que está llamando la atención es del Bank of America, que elevó su objetivo de oro de 18 meses a $ 3000 desde $ 2000. Eso sería casi el doble de los niveles actuales.

"Nuestros modelos de CTA sugieren que el posicionamiento del oro es ligero, probablemente debido al aumento en la volatilidad y la caída mecánica en el índice Sharpe de oro. Pero esta restricción podría cambiar a medida que la volatilidad siga cayendo rápidamente en los mercados financieros", escriben.

Su base es que muchos de los riesgos de los movimientos del banco central se socializarán y que las monedas fiduciarias podrían verse presionadas. Ven un precio promedio de $ 1695 este año y $ 2063 en 2021.

En el lado negativo, advierten que una demanda más lenta de joyas de China e India podría ser un obstáculo para el oro, pero que "la represión financiera ha vuelto a una escala extraordinaria".

"


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

World's Biggest Oil ETF Suspends Sales Of Creation Baskets: "This Shock Is Real... Be Very Careful Out There"

Para aquellos que han leido en este foro mil veces que un ETF oro (GLD etc...) NO ES METAL, aqui teneis un ejemplo real mas del porqué.

Es un ETF de crudo, de los mas importantes del mundo, que ha cambiado las reglas del juego en medio de la partida. 
Un ETF funciona via creacion y redencion (creation/redeem) de "cestas" de participaciones; a modo de arbitraje con el precio del subyacente (otro dia lo podemos hablar si quereis).
Pues bien, esta faceta *clave *de un ETF se ha suspendido. Para ser mas exactos, una de las dos patas, la de creacion: es decir, dar crudo y salir con participaciones del ETF. La de vender partcipaciones (redeem) y salir con el crudo sigue vigente, claro está, ya que el petroleo les sale a todos por las orejas en estos momentos. Y nadie quiere llevarselo.

Lo de arriba es lo contrario de lo que podriamos esperar en el metal pero sirve de ejemplo de como cambiar unilateralmente tu inversion en oro tu contrato (que en definitiva es lo que tienes, si estas comprado un ETF, otra forma de papel). 

En el metal, en su dia, no dejaran redeem tus participaciones: cambiar tu papel, por el metal que el ETF "dice" que atesora.

Los impactos del crudo desplomandose y oro disparandose (en un futuro) son dos caras de la misma moneda respecto a la mecanica de un ETF y lo que puedes esperarte de este vehiculo. En el crudo ya estan con el culo al aire. En el metal es un evento que probablemente nos esta esperando en el tiempo.


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

En la letra pequeña lo dice, en caso de fuerza mayor se podrán cancelar los contratos en dólares y no en oro aunque lo solicite la contraparte.
Que mayor causa de fuerza mayor que la que vivimos ahora con fronteras cerradas y vuelos parados.
Por cierto, ya se ha hecho otras veces por menos


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2020)

Sin comentarios... Esa es la magnitud del problema: la única forma de "rescatar" la economía es salvar a los bancos de sus inversiones fallidas (con la economía mundial parada, todas son fallidas)


G7 backs debt moratorium for poor countries if G20 creditors, Paris Club join

El pago de la deuda externa de la mayoría de países está parado. Los préstamos en dólares no tienen colateral tangible lo cual va a suponer otro agujero en las cuentas de los prestamistas. En general los han sido para financiar gastos corrientes (corrupción en muchos casos) no inversiones y no van a ser devueltos en las circunstancias actuales. Los préstamos que ha hecho China han servido para construir infraestructuras principalmente y tienen como colateral el uso de la propia infraestructura que han financiado (puertos, ferrocarriles, telecomunicaciones...) lo cual mitiga el impacto al prestamista en caso de incumplimiento de la deuda. 

@Long_Gamma no crees que con una serie de quiebras soberanas a nivel mundial que haga desaparecer la deuda denominada en dólares va a hacer bajar la demanda de dólares? Por ahora hay una moratoria en el pago de las deudas pero no creo que acabe ahí la cosa...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> No he insultado a nadie. Decir que algo es especulativo o un timo no es insultar. ¿No me dirás que algo que vale 20.000 y al año siguiente vale 3.500 no es algo de lo que desconfiar al menos un poquito?
> 
> En fin, me meteré en mis asuntos. Lo dejo para los expertos. Además este es el hilo del dinero real.



Son muy cansinos, el personaje al que citas en particular, es de los pocos que tengo en ignorados... Está enamorado de su criptotulipan y se enfada si dices algo en contra de su amor digital.

Les abrí un hilo para tenerles entretenidos porque tienen la costumbre de venir a hablar de lo suyo porqué se han creído que algo intangible se puede comparar con algo tangible si lo llamas oro 2.0

Bitcoin: - Bitcoin, humo digital


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los préstamos que ha hecho China han servido para construir infraestructuras principalmente y tienen como colateral el uso de la propia infraestructura que han financiado (puertos, ferrocarriles, telecomunicaciones...)



Spiel, tenemos visiones diferentes sobre China. La corrupcion es igual o mayor que otros sitios, y los proyectos en los que se ha canalizado la deuda han sido muchas carreteras y ciudades fantasma, ahora desiertas. Todo con tal de conseguir esas cifras de PIB y crecimiento "milagrosas". Eso se ha acabado. De todas formas, esta deuda ha sido principalmente en RMB, y viene del estado. Mi grafica se refiere a creditos privados, de diversas corporaciones, que necesitan USD para comprar cosas fuera.

Es precisamente por esa deuda improductiva que necesita intervenir el RMB y no dejarlo cotizar libremente con las demas monedas (se iria a la estratosfera vs USD = se devaluaria). Todos los paises intervienen su moneda, si, pero CN es que ni la deja flotar en el mercado. Marcan por decreto su valor.


Spielzeug dijo:


> @Long_Gamma no crees que con una serie de quiebras soberanas a nivel mundial que haga desaparecer la deuda denominada en dólares va a hacer bajar la demanda de dólares? Por ahora hay una moratoria en el pago de las deudas pero no creo que acabe ahí la cosa...



Si, la opcion del default siempre esta ahi. Pero olvidate de que el pais que lo haga, pueda acceder a ningun credito en 10 años... A nuestros amigos los argentinos, en cualquiera de sus innumerables ciclos de deudas insostenibles, mucho les hubiera gustado suspender pagos y anunciar que no devuelven nada. Bien, pero buena suerte luego financiandote en el exterior para cualquier proyecto.

El que haga algo asi debe hacer cuentas y asumir que debe ser autonomo y no necesitar financiacion en años... Ademas de sufrir ataques a tu moneda local, devaluaciones, algun boicot del pais al que has amortizado la deuda etc... Algo muy complicado en el mundo interconectado actual.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 296765



Todo sucede muy rapido en esta crisis, es cierto. Se ha impreso mas estas dos semanas que en todas la Qs anteriores...
Pero nada de lo de arriba ha llegado al ciudadano. Ha sido solo para mantener el sistema a flote. No son "estimulos" sino USD para tapar agujeros.
De momento inocuo desde el punto de vista inflacionario. Y el USD tampoco le afecta, de hecho se esta apreciando
Cambiar la parte psicologica va a costar. Yo hasta que no vea señales claras, soy deflacionario.
Ningun problema en cambiar esa vision cuando los datos me muestren que estoy equivocado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Long_Gamma no crees que con una serie de quiebras soberanas a nivel mundial que haga desaparecer la deuda denominada en dólares va a hacer bajar la demanda de dólares? Por ahora hay una moratoria en el pago de las deudas pero no creo que acabe ahí la cosa...




Sobre ese tema también he leido que al bajar la demanda de petroleo bajará la demanda de dolares...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, tenemos visiones diferentes sobre China. La corrupcion es igual o mayor que otros sitios, y los proyectos en los que se ha canalizado la deuda han sido muchas carreteras y ciudades fantasma, ahora desiertas. Todo con tal de conseguir esas cifras de PIB y crecimiento "milagrosas". Eso se ha acabado. De todas formas, esta deuda ha sido principalmente en RMB, y viene del estado. Mi grafica se refiere a creditos privados, de diversas corporaciones, que necesitan USD para comprar cosas fuera.
> 
> Es precisamente por esa deuda improductiva que necesita intervenir el RMB y no dejarlo cotizar libremente con las demas monedas (se iria a la estratosfera vs USD = se devaluaria). Todos los paises intervienen su moneda, si, pero CN es que ni la deja flotar en el mercado. Marcan por decreto su valor.



Estaba hablando de las condiciones que pone China para financiar proyectos en el extranjero, principalmente en África y en los países de la nueva ruta de la seda. Financian infraestructura con deuda en RMB y ponen como colateral el uso de la infraestructura que hayan financiado.

Respecto a dejar flotar al RMB frente al dólar, porque debería hacerlo? Para perder en el monetary end game? Lo que hace es fijarlo al dólar que es la divisa que EEUU impone al mundo y de esta forma evita sufrir el destino de Japón. Antal Fekete lo explica mejor en este artículo:
Floating Exchange Rates: Scheme to Embezzle the Dollar Balances of Surplus Countries by Antal E. Fekete



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si, la opcion del default siempre esta ahi. Pero olvidate de que el pais que lo haga, pueda acceder a ningun credito en 10 años... A nuestros amigos los argentinos, en cualquiera de sus innumerables ciclos de deudas insostenibles, mucho les hubiera gustado suspender pagos y anunciar que no devuelven nada. Bien, pero buena suerte luego financiandote en el exterior para cualquier proyecto.
> 
> El que haga algo asi debe hacer cuentas y asumir que debe ser autonomo y no necesitar financiacion en años... Ademas de sufrir ataques a tu moneda local, devaluaciones, algun boicot del pais al que has amortizado la deuda etc... Algo muy complicado en el mundo interconectado actual.



Ya se de tu aversión a China pero al igual que con la "libre flotación de divisas" las guerras se ganan cambiando las reglas de juego que rigen hasta ese momento para crear un nuevo escenario que te favorezca...

Te guste China o no, lo cierto es que ha impuesto nuevas reglas y los países puede que prefieran jugar a su juego y dejar de pagar su deuda en dólares sabiendo que tienen la posibilidad de recibir financiación por otro lado. Es muy tentador hacer borrón y cuenta nueva para cualquier país endeudado en dólares...

Las reglas han cambiado, China financia con otras condiciones: su colateral es el uso de las infraestructuras que financia. El incentivo para devolver los préstamos en dólares en dólares es lo que comentas, la dificultad para volverte a financiar de nuevo.

Y ataques a tu divisa... que no son efectivos en un escenario Freegold que es lo que están haciendo los países de la nueva ruta de la seda (comercio bilateral con divisa fiat como medio de pago y oro como colateral)

Estamos en otro escenario con nuevas reglas, las de la partida anterior no son válidas...



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Todo sucede muy rapido en esta crisis, es cierto. Se ha impreso mas estas dos semanas que en todas la Qs anteriores...
> Pero nada de lo de arriba ha llegado al ciudadano. Ha sido solo para mantener el sistema a flote. No son "estimulos" sino USD para tapar agujeros.
> De momento inocuo desde el punto de vista inflacionario. Y el USD tampoco le afecta, de hecho se esta apreciando
> Cambiar la parte psicologica va a costar. Yo hasta que no vea señales claras, soy deflacionario.
> Ningun problema en cambiar esa vision cuando los datos me muestren que estoy equivocado.



US needs more 'helicopter money' to cushion coronavirus impact, says Anthony Scaramucci

Lo están haciendo ya y quieren más todavía...


----------



## Lego. (22 Abr 2020)

Bank of América dice que el último refugio es el oro y que a por los $3.000

"Fed Can't Print Gold": BofA Calls Gold "Ultimate Store Of Value", Raises Price Target To $3,000

edit. veo que ya lo puso esseri.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2020)

Responder


esseri dijo:


> Una nota que está llamando la atención es del Bank of America, que elevó su objetivo de oro de 18 meses a $ 3000 desde $ 2000. Eso sería casi el doble de los niveles actuales.




A mi lo del oro me esta quemando, podria haber dado el pelotazo con todo lo que esta pasando y no lo hace, pasar de 1160 la onza que es cuando compre casi todas las mias a 3000 euros me pareceria poco dinero, esta bien por que era dinero que no iba a mover para otra cosa y en lugar de estar en un banco muerto de asco esta revalorizandose, pero aun asi me parece poco.

Al final sera cierto eso de que es valor reserva mas que otra cosa.

Supongamos que ahora compras oro a 2000 la onza y en un par de años tienes 3000, me parece estiercol esta ganancia.

Al que quiera conservar el precio de su dinero le va estupendo tener oro y es buena idea.

Pero al que quiera una inversion o es muy rico y gana mucho dinero por que compra mucha cantidad o le irian mejor otro tipo de cosas.


----------



## cuidesemele (22 Abr 2020)

Ostras pasar de 2000 a 3000 en 2 años es una pasada de rendimiento en mi modesta opinion. Que cosas ves que puedan superar eso? lo pregunto sin rintintin que yo de inversiones ni idea.

Yo si tocamos los 1400, se puede ir a comprar y me pilla en buen momento financiero me animare. Pero como reserva. De todos modos ahora voy muy perdido. Igual de bien me suena que me digan:
- Debido a la crisis la demanda joyera se ha muerto + la reapertura minas + precio pretroleo bajo = el oro baja
- Debido a presiones inflacionistas, el follon financiero, la desconfianza, etc = el oro sube

Personalmente apuesto por una bajada cuando todo 'reabra'... Por produccion y gente que necesite cash y despues una subida fuerte. Asi porque yo lo valgo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ostras pasar de 2000 a 3000 en 2 años es una pasada de rendimiento en mi modesta opinion. Que cosas ves que puedan superar eso? lo pregunto sin rintintin que yo de inversiones ni idea.



Yo tampoco es que sea un genio pero con propiedades se puede llegar a ganar mas rendimiento, esto en el pasado, ahora con la que se esta liando cualquiera sabe.

Pisos que vi en zona cercana a granada pero no en el centro, en la crisis del 2008 habia muchos por menos de 30.000 euros, habia bajos por 16.000 euros, un par de años mas tarde se vendian los bajos en 35.000 y los pisos en 50.000 o 60.000

Pisos en zonas buenas llegue a ver y a comprar entre 85.000 y 120.000 dos o tres años mas tarde el de 85.000 ya se estaban vendiendo por 150.000.

Estuve viendo chalet potentes por 120.000 en cercanias a Granada que dos años mas tarde ya estaban en 220.000, casas pareadas que pasaron de entre 60.000 y 120.000 dependiendo zonas a duplicar el precio en dos años..........

No llegaron nunca a niveles de burbuja pero algunas cosas duplicaron precio en dos años.


----------



## Just (22 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tampoco es que sea un genio pero con propiedades se puede llegar a ganar mas rendimiento, esto en el pasado, ahora con la que se esta liando cualquiera sabe.
> 
> Pisos que vi en zona cercana a granada pero no en el centro, en la crisis del 2008 habia muchos por menos de 30.000 euros, habia bajos por 16.000 euros, un par de años mas tarde se vendian los bajos en 35.000 y los pisos en 50.000 o 60.000
> 
> ...



No olvidéis nunca la cualidad del metal físico que no tiene el ladrillo, su inmediata liquidez llueva o salga el sol.


----------



## esseri (22 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Responder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El escenario actual no se corresponde con las predicciones de precios "lineales" k saltan a los medios...k no hacen sino prorrogar una percepción histórica.

Un reset monetario es una opción de lo más probable y éso aportaría un salto cualitativo al Oro en su protagonismo tanto en el sistema financiero oficial como en el uso particular del Oro como DINERO...tanto el contexto Castuzo como la tecnología crypto pueden detonar cambios importantes respecto al entendimiento público del metal.

Hasta k esa incógnita se resuelva, pásate por el forro lo de los 3.000 , k es filfa. Y jugarte esa carta,un ratio de riesgo ridículo ante el posible premio. Sinceramente...creo k mejor sería verlo asínnnn.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Abr 2020)

Hoy se ha marcado subidita, a ver si no pasa como la semana pasada y contienen esa subida. Seguramente aqui este ignorando algo...


----------



## cuidesemele (22 Abr 2020)

Buenas lo primero agradecerte el tiempo en responderme:
- Si voy tarde :-(
- La factura del super _ya_ me ha subido un 30% a mi. Casi na!
- Esta todo cerrado, no puedo salir a comprar. Y en el hilo de C/V esperar a alguien de mi zona y que 'acepte' siendo un novato lo veo dificil.
- El resto que mencionas pues si... nada bonito...

Me toca esperar a que me dejen salir y haya stock por mi zona.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2020)

Este tema ya lo estoy viendo venir, quiero acumular comida en lata para varios años, si luego no pasa nada las regalo a algun comedor o donde sea que las aprobechen, no pasa nada, 

Estoy comprando latas de comida, las pruebo, si tienen buen sabor y me gustan miro la fecha de caducidad, si son del 2023 en adelante compro cantidad, no es un gasto enorme y en el momento actual mas vale estar preparado. Voy comprando de cosas diferentes.

Es como las mascarillas en enero aun habian paquetes de 3 por un euro, pues ahora aun hay packs de latas de 3 por un euro.

Un amigo esta casado con una rusa, han mandado dinero a los padres de la chica a Rusia, han comprado un saco de harina, arroz y cosas de este tipo por que parece que en algunas zonas estan pasandolas putas.

Tambien estoy hablando con muchachas de Ucrania y si aqui pinta mal la cosa alli aun estan mucho peor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ostras pasar de 2000 a 3000 en 2 años es una pasada de rendimiento en mi modesta opinion. Que cosas ves que puedan superar eso? lo pregunto sin rintintin que yo de inversiones ni idea.
> 
> Yo si tocamos los 1400, se puede ir a comprar y me pilla en buen momento financiero me animare. Pero como reserva. De todos modos ahora voy muy perdido. Igual de bien me suena que me digan:
> - Debido a la crisis la demanda joyera se ha muerto + la reapertura minas + precio pretroleo bajo = el oro baja
> ...



Yo llevo poco tiempo en este tema...que pena no haber conocido este foro hace unos años... Pero mi consejo es que cambies al chip, al menos yo no veo el oro como "inversión productiva", sino, más bien como "inversión defensiva". 

Estamos al inicio de una gorda, muy gorda, hay mucha incertidumbre, cosas que hoy valen mucho, unas acciones, una casa, pueden perder casi todo su valor. En ese escenario es el oro el que sale a floto, porque el propio oro representa, mejor que ninguna otra moneda, el valor económico en sí.

Una frase que leí en el foro, decía que realmente con lo único que se puede establecer el valor de las cosas a largo plazo es el oro, y de alguna forma la plata. El forero, lo siento no recuerdo cual, ponía este ejemplo:

Hace 100 años con una onza de plata podía comer un día una familia entera, y con una onza de oro te podías hacer un traje a medida en un buen sastre. Hoy en día exactamente lo mismo, y dentro de otros cien años será igual. ¿Que moneda puede decir lo mismo?

Es posible que ahora compres una onza a unos 1680 euros que es lo que están pidiendo por ahí, y es posible que en unos meses la crisis afloje y el oro valga 1200 euros. Pero el problema solo existe si te pilla mal y tienes que vender en ese momento. Dentro de 15 años con tu onza de oro te podrás hacer un traje a medida. Con los 1680 euros.... a lo mejor ni existe el euro...

Lo anterior es el escenario peor para el oro ( que sería bueno para todos en general al volver a una situación precrisis más estable), pero el escenario que se está manejando es justo en contrario, una gran incertidumbre donde el inversor va a buscar refugio... de hecho desde el inicio de la crisis el oro ha subido, pero tampoco una barbaridad... por estos lares se espera que cualquier día de el chupinazo y se vaya a la estratosfera... en ese momento si ya no estás dentro solo vas a poder verlo desde fuera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El escenario actual no se corresponde con las predicciones de precios "lineales" k saltan a los medios...k no hacen sino prorrogar una percepción histórica.
> 
> Un reset monetario es una opción de lo más probable y éso aportaría un salto cualitativo al Oro en su protagonismo tanto en el sistema financiero oficial como en el uso particular del Oro como DINERO...tanto el contexto Castuzo como la tecnología crypto pueden detonar cambios importantes respecto al entendimiento público del metal.
> 
> Hasta k esa incógnita se resuelva, pásate por el forro lo de los 3.000 , k es filfa. Y jugarte esa carta,un ratio de riesgo ridículo ante el posible premio. Sinceramente...creo k mejor sería verlo asínnnn.




Esto si me gusta y es por el motivo por el que aun tengo fondos reservados
La putada es lo que dices, yo tenia previsto mad max pero al estilo de poder ir cambiando continuamente de vivienda, moviendome rapido de un sitio a otro, este posible ensayo como tu mismo comentas me ha dejado jodido al nivel de ver que si quieren dejan poca maniobra para que puedas operar por muy preparado que estes.

Tengo un local cerca de donde vivo con bastantes provisiones, pues con lo que han hecho en teoria no puedo ir ni a ese local.

Si salimos medio bien de esta habra que volver a repensar como actuar en un siguiente escenario de mad max y habra que intentar tener todo mucho mas cercano para su uso inmediato.

Tambien pienso tener varios escondites alejados de mi en donde pueda tener cosas alejadas de mi mismo, imaginad el caso en el que se produce una incautacion total de los metales que teneis, es algo posible puesto que se ha dado en otras epocas, tengo amigos que decian que irian a enterrarlo al monte al estilo antiguo, pero si te encierran en la casa a que monte vas a ir a enterrar nada ?? Tan facil lo tenian como encerrarte en la casa y luego ir recaudando una por una sabiendo que nadie puede salir a esconder nada, este escenario yo no lo tenia previsto.

Ahora ya si lo conocemos........


----------



## Frankiesc (23 Abr 2020)

Yo si tocamos los 1400, se puede ir a comprar y me pilla en buen momento financiero me animare.
[/QUOTE]

los 1400??? lo dudo y mucho!!!! con mucha suerte los 1650, y creo que tú aún no te has enterado de lo que es el oro... lee más y aprehende acerca del oro, lo que es y lo que representa!!! No es una inversión y ya!!! 

El oro es dinero de verdad!! el único que existe en le planeta, porque todo lo demás es deuda, no me importa si me hablas de euros, dólares, libras, pesos o lo que sea!!! Todo eso que os han hecho creer que es dinero es basura, con un valor que acabarán en su valor real = 0!!!

Pero tu a lo tuyo!!! Guarda bien tus papelitos de colores, tus billetes de monopoly, tus divisas fiat!!! dentro de 10 años me lo cuentas, vale???


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Abr 2020)

Entrevista al siempre interesante Martin Armstrong via Greg Hunter. La he visto toda, no es tiempo perdido dedicarle 40min
Habla despacio, su ingles es facil de seguir.

Algunas perlas:

Virus: just scare mongering, and there is another agenda going on...
We need to open up the economy instantaneously...
Bullish USD, el aumento del balance de la FED no parará las fuerzas deflacionarias
Y mi preferida : _“Not many big EU banks will probably survive another 30 to 60 days"_
Los graficos de la banca ES, como llevo diciendo tiempo, dan autentico miedo
Y el EUR no me gusta nada tampoco


​


----------



## hornblower (23 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Entrevista al siempre interesante Martin Armstrong via Greg Hunter. La he visto toda, no es tiempo perdido dedicarle 40min
> Habla despacio, su ingles es facil de seguir.
> 
> Algunas perlas:
> ...



Es otro Bolsonaro


----------



## stuka (23 Abr 2020)

Nadie sabe dónde está el refugio. Como siempre, la suerte decidirá.

¿Tienes horos? A saber a lo que quieren pagártelo. Y eso que no te lo expropien, como en los años treinta.

¿Tienes zulos? A saber si no te ponen cargas imposibles o te lo roban, modo gorila venezolano.



Dios decidirá.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Abr 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Dios decidirá.



Siento ser yo el que le de esta noticia, pero, Dios murió hace mucho tiempo. Estamos solos en esto...
Sin embargo, el becerro goza de una salud envidiable.


----------



## cuidesemele (23 Abr 2020)

Si buen apunte lo de estar encerrados. De que sirve tener algo en casa o enterrado por ahi si no te puedes mover? En un jaque mate...

Entiendo el oro como algo defensivo, no especulativo. Simplemente me llamo la atencion un comentario valorando su revalorizacion reciente.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto si me gusta y es por el motivo por el que aun tengo fondos reservados
> 
> 
> La putada es lo que dices, yo tenia previsto mad max pero al estilo de poder ir cambiando continuamente de vivienda, moviendome rapido de un sitio a otro, este posible ensayo como tu mismo comentas me ha dejado jodido al nivel de ver que si quieren dejan poca maniobra para que puedas operar por muy preparado que estes.
> ...



La realidad suele superar las elucubraciones.


----------



## joalan (23 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Si buen apunte lo de estar encerrados. De que sirve tener algo en casa o enterrado por ahi si no te puedes mover? En un jaque mate...
> 
> Entiendo el oro como algo defensivo, no especulativo. Simplemente me llamo la atencion un comentario valorando su revalorizacion reciente.



Pues sí, en caso de Archipiélago Gulag domiciliario, y ya no te digo nada si es gulag literal, da igual que tengas oro, zulos o estampitas de la Virgen de los Desamparados. Estás jodido sí o sí. Si no tienes libertad, o al menos un margen razonable de libertad, lo has perdido todo.


----------



## esseri (23 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Entrevista al siempre interesante Martin Armstrong via Greg Hunter. La he visto toda, no es tiempo perdido dedicarle 40min
> Habla despacio, su ingles es facil de seguir.
> 
> Algunas perlas:
> ...




Sabes cómo acotar el fiat k mueve el mercado mundial del Oro ? Me interesa en especial su tendencia en los últimos años.

Merci.

( consulta absolutamente abierta al resto de foreros, , por supuestón ).


----------



## esseri (23 Abr 2020)

Es k éso es el Oro y lo k *siempre* hay k tener en cuenta. Y lo k demuestra k la reliquia bárbara es el ancla monetaria global encubierta . En los 70/80 para los 4 k sabían k lo de Nixon era un pastiche...y hoy, para casi todo diox..cuando el personal, salvo esa misma cascada de elegidos,está a dos velas y no puede comprarlo -ni los k lo tienen, quieren venderlo -.

Y sin emisiones trillonarias, por pura inercia.


----------



## rubicon (23 Abr 2020)

Vengo leyendo esto en varios sitios con autoridad, muchas bancos centrales han prendido sus maquinitas y están imprimiendo a lo loco, definitivamente es un aspecto que nos afectará a todos en el corto plazo y es importante protegerse en la medida de lo posible:

Lo explica Mike Maloney, inflación será TT

En español, la inflación que se palpita

Reuters y como EEUU, la Euro Zona y otros de por ahí están imprimiendo sin control


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Abr 2020)

El EUR quizas haya roto ya ese soporte critico y se va para abajo, a gusto.

Sigo en mis trece: metal y USD


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Abr 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Nadie sabe dónde está el refugio. Como siempre, la suerte decidirá.
> 
> ¿Tienes horos? A saber a lo que quieren pagártelo. Y eso que no te lo expropien, como en los años treinta.
> 
> ...



Gran verdad. Ahora estamos xaxi piruli con los horros y las platas porque existen tiendas serias para la compra-venta y hay particulares "normales" con liquidez, pero dime tú en un entorno madmaxista quién quedaría para comprarlos para cambiarlos por los papelitos o suministros que "haygan" si es que los únicos que quedan no son etnianos y demás ralea mafiosa armada hasta los dientes que te darán lo que les salga del pijo por tu onza krugeriana si es que no te la roban directamente.... ("te doy 4 latunes y una botella de agua susssia por la quincalla esa y porque me caes bien paaaaayo")

Y los zulos lo mismo, vamos camino a que legalicen las okupaciones e impagados mientras tú tienes que seguir pagando religiosamente impuestos y suministros, así que serían más una ruina que otra cosa...


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Vengo leyendo esto en varios sitios con autoridad, muchas bancos centrales han prendido sus maquinitas y están imprimiendo a lo loco, definitivamente es un aspecto que nos afectará a todos en el corto plazo y es importante protegerse en la medida de lo posible:
> 
> Lo explica Mike Maloney, inflación será TT
> 
> ...



Discrepo totalmente. Deflacion en el horizonte, nada de inflacion.


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sabes cómo acotar el fiat k mueve el mercado mundial del Oro ? Me interesa en especial su tendencia en los últimos años.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ( consulta absolutamente abierta al resto de foreros, , por supuestón ).



Esseri, no entiendo bien la pregunta


----------



## Long_Gamma (23 Abr 2020)

Con un horizinte de inversion de 2-3 años me parece que todavia esta barato


----------



## esseri (23 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Esseri, no entiendo bien la pregunta



El cap del Oro mundial. Y una tendencia de los últimos años, ya de coña.

El de BTC hoy es, por ejemplo : $ 130.137.160.337 ( Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap )


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Gran verdad. Ahora estamos xaxi piruli con los horros y las platas porque existen tiendas serias para la compra-venta y hay particulares "normales" con liquidez, pero dime tú en un entorno madmaxista quién quedaría para comprarlos para cambiarlos por los papelitos o suministros que "haygan" si es que los únicos que quedan no son etnianos y demás ralea mafiosa armada hasta los dientes que te darán lo que les salga del pijo por tu onza krugeriana si es que no te la roban directamente.... ("te doy 4 latunes y una botella de agua susssia por la quincalla esa y porque me caes bien paaaaayo")
> 
> Y los zulos lo mismo, vamos camino a que legalicen las okupaciones e impagados mientras tú tienes que seguir pagando religiosamente impuestos y suministros, así que serían más una ruina que otra cosa...



En epocas de crisis extrema (la Guerra Mundial, la Guerra Civil) el que tenia algo de oro siempre lo sobrellevó mejor... 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (23 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Sigo en mis trece: metal y USD



Envido más. Tres patitas.



( mírate el "balanceo", k es síntesis en néctar - a sorbos largos, se hace con la punta del nardo , Pure Flow - ...y no viene de ningunos vendeburras aspirantes a malabaristas, eh ? )

*( Por cierto, "crypto, no BTC " - k también - ).*


----------



## Hoju (23 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Deflacion en el horizonte, nada de inflacion.



Me podrías explicar por favor? Como será deflacion si no dejan de imprimir ??? Al imprimir a este ritmo el dinero valdra menos no? 

Quiero comprar oro, pero me vendría mejor en unos meses, me recomiendas esperar entonces? En un ambiente deflacionario el oro bajaría su valor? 

Gracias!


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Me podrías explicar por favor? Como será deflacion si no dejan de imprimir ??? Al imprimir a este ritmo el dinero valdra menos no?
> 
> Quiero comprar oro, pero me vendría mejor en unos meses, me recomiendas esperar entonces? En un ambiente deflacionario el oro bajaría su valor?
> 
> Gracias!




He leido en este mismo hilo, que el oro se comporta bastante bien en ambientes deflacionarios, sin embargo la plata sí baja su valor. Por eso mismo el oro está subiendo, y la plata ( la plata papel me refiero) no. Pero que te lo confirme algun otro forero más versado.

MIrad he encontrado este artículo 2017 sobre la "gran deflación"... no se si es aplicable a la situación actual

¿Cómo impactará la 'Gran Deflación' en el Oro y el Dólar?

"Hola, Buenas Noches: Me acabo de leer un buen artículo y que os enlazaré al final de este comentario. Es muy interesante y toca un factor en el que solemos fijarnos los "metaleros" y que se conoce como TRE o tasa de retorno energético. Simplificando: si salen los "números" en la extracción de MPs en función de una variable tan importante como son los costes energéticos.

Del artículo voy a destacar lo siguiente:

- Cuestiona dos "teorías" ampliamente aceptadas como son la Ciencia monetaria y las fuerzas del mercado de la oferta y demanda. Si bien está "establecido" que ambas hacen impacto en los precios de bienes y servivios (en una base de corto plazo), se obvía ese factor tan importante que citaba: la Energía... Y es que la realidad nos indica que sin una ENERGÍA ABUNDANTE Y BARATA, esas dos "teorías" no tienen ningún valor.

- El artículo entiende que vamos a experimentar la "madre" de todas las Deflaciones y ello se deberá a la desintegración del sector de la Energía y su incapacidad para proporcionar suficiente energía neta rentable al mercado. Y esto ya se puede comprobar con toda claridad en los EE.UU. donde se agregaron $4 a la Deuda por cada $1 de crecimiento del PIB en 2016... Evidentemente, esto NO es sostenible en el largo plazo.

- Repasa los activos globales en 2015 y refiere que éstos se valoraron en $369 Billones de Dólares, mientras que el Oro y la Plata representaban unos $3,1 Billones de Dólares, es decir un 0,8% del total. Y eso cuanto menos es "curioso", ¿No? También indica el grado de "perversión" que se ha adquirido en cuanto al concepto de qué tiene "valor"...

- Indica que una Gran Deflación está por llegar y que ésta desintegrará a los EE.UU. y a la industria mundial del Petróleo. Y en lo último NO parece ir "desencaminado": las tres principales petroleras de los EE.UU. recortaron durante el primer trimestre de 2017 los gastos de capital (CAPEX) en un 40% en comparación con el mismo período del año anterior. Por otro lado, a nivel mundial sólo se incorporaron 2,4 mil millones de barriles de Petróleo "nuevo", es decir procedente de nuevos descubrimientos, mientras se consumieron 25 mil millones de barriles.

- Esto acabará impactando en la Minería y está claro que ya lo hace en el Oro: dos de las principales "oreras" (Barrick y Newmont) tuvieron un coste medio de $1113 por Onza... lo que deja un beneficio muy escaso.

- Y respecto al Dólar piensa que éste se hundirá y bastante contra el Oro... ¿Por qué? Debido a que la mayoría de las cosas, siempre suelen volverr a su coste de producción y el coste de crear Dólares es muy reducido, pero hemos de tener en cuenta que es Dinero "falso" y respaldado por la NADA más absoluta...

- Finalmente, prevee una Gran Deflación que destruirá el valor de la mayor parte de los activos, ya sean Acciones, Bonos, Bienes ráices y monedas de "papel"... Sin embargo, opina (y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con él en esto) que llegados a ese punto el Oro y la Plata serán de los pocos que se salven de la "quema"...

En fin, es un artículo un poco apocalíptico, pero muy interesante y, además, va acompañado de unos gráficos muy "significativos"


----------



## mr nobody (23 Abr 2020)

El notas este de Bloomberg dice que $1900/oz para este anho facil


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Abr 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> El notas este de Bloomberg dice que $1900/oz para este anho facil




Eso no es nada, aquí este pollo insinua sin ningún apuro que en 2-5 años el oro estará entre 16000 y 23000 USD.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He leido en este mismo hilo, que el oro se comporta bastante bien en ambientes deflacionarios, sin embargo la plata sí baja su valor. Por eso mismo el oro está subiendo, y la plata ( la plata papel me refiero) no. Pero que te lo confirme algun otro forero más versado.
> 
> MIrad he encontrado este artículo 2017 sobre la "gran deflación"... no se si es aplicable a la situación actual
> 
> ...




El artículo original


How Will The ‘GREAT DEFLATION’ Impact Gold & The Dollar? – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Energia libre (24 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El EUR quizas haya roto ya ese soporte critico y se va para abajo, a gusto.
> 
> Sigo en mis trece: metal y USD



Y metal y Francos suizos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Abr 2020)

¿No se ancló el Franco suizo al euro? ¿No hicieron una devaluación hace pocos años para reequilibrarse con la impresión de euros?
¿No volverían a hacerlo?


----------



## Membroza (24 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso no es nada, aquí este pollo insinua sin ningún apuro que en 2-5 años el oro estará entre 16000 y 23000 USD.



Algo se ha fumado, eso no tiene sentido


----------



## Energia libre (24 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿No se ancló el Franco suizo al euro? ¿No hicieron una devaluación hace pocos años para reequilibrarse con la impresión de euros?
> ¿No volverían a hacerlo?



Fue al verres se desanclo del euro.
Posteriormente la lógica comercial lo volvió a acercar pero ante las tensiones europeas con Italia diciendo que hará un referéndum de salida, el brexit, la ruina total de España, los rumores de 2 monedas de euro segun países etc. creo que el FS volvera a apreciarse en relacion al Euro.


----------



## esseri (24 Abr 2020)

EN USA, un auténtico oxtión en la demanda : Chapas de Oro...de un x 6 en Buffalos a casi un POR VENTIDÓS !  ( Eagles ) . Las Eagles de Plata, un x9.




*US Mint: "US Precious Metals Coin Sales Skyrocket" - Live Trading News*

"A medida que estalló la pandemia de COVID-19, también lo hizo la demanda de monedas de platino, oro y plata recién acuñadas de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU.

En tiempos de crisis y dudas, los inversores trasladan algunos activos a refugios seguros. La demanda es tan alta que actualmente está despojando la oferta de Mint. Y si el historial es un indicador, no se desvanecerá pronto.

Las ventas de American Eagle *Platinum*, la moneda de lingotes oficial de Estados Unidos, fueron las más altas desde el lanzamiento del programa en Y 1997, *aumentando de 9,300 oz en febrero a 31,200 oz en marzo*. Hasta la fecha, las ventas de Y 2020 han excedido las ventas anuales desde el año 1999.

Las ventas de *oro* también son fuertes. *American Eagle Gold (22ct) y American Buffalo gold (24ct) subieron de 7,000 oz y 1000 oz en febrero a 151,500 oz y 47,500 oz en marzo respectivamente*, ambas monedas de lingotes de oro tuvieron su tercer mejor mes en 10 años.

Y las ventas de *plata de American Eagle* mantuvieron el ritmo de sus primos de platino y oro.* Las ventas saltaron de 650,000 oz en febrero a 5,482,500* oz en marzo. Son el séptimo más alto en la historia del programa, que comenzó en Y 1986.

Muchos inversores de lingotes son personas que buscan una cobertura para gestionar el riesgo. No son instituciones, ya que no tienen instrumentos financieros sofisticados como derivados a su disposición. Lo que sí tienen es efectivo y acceso a monedas de lingotes de metales preciosos.

Los especuladores también están en el juego de lingotes.

Los precios del oro pasaron de 1,471 en marzo a 1,726 en abril. Los precios de la plata pasaron de 12.11 a 15.70 y el platino de 588 a 784 en el mismo marco.

La acción es tan feroz que el suministro existente de estas monedas de lingotes no es suficiente para satisfacer la demanda. Por lo tanto, la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos tiene que acuñar nuevos para completar los pedidos de los distribuidores que no tienen inventario aún y todavía tienen clientes que claman por más. Como resultado, la Casa de la Moneda está haciendo monedas de lingotes a un ritmo no visto desde la Crisis Financiera de 2008 y la Gran Recesión.

Hacer las cosas complejas; La instalación de la Casa de la Moneda en West Point, Nueva York, actualmente está inactiva debido a un caso COVID-19 en el área circundante. Produce la mayoría de las monedas de metales preciosos en lingotes.

La presión para aumentar la producción no disminuirá en el corto plazo.

Espere que la demanda continúe al menos hasta que alcancemos algo parecido a lo normal. Cuando vimos la última crisis económica, la crisis financiera y la gran recesión, pasaron 11 años hasta que las ventas de lingotes de metales preciosos finalmente se restablecieron a sus niveles anteriores a la crisis.

Dado que el estímulo fiscal y monetario ya supera la última crisis, las monedas de lingotes de metales preciosos permanecerán en las carteras de los inversores en los próximos años."


----------



## 34Pepe (24 Abr 2020)

A mi entender actualmente no se está alcanzando un record de precio, se está formando un suelo para unos cuantos años. Puede oscilar pero creo que esta es la tendencia 

Lo mismo pasó en la última crisis, desde octubre 2008, sobre los 740$ onza, hasta agosto 2012 el precio no paró de subir sin regresar a los precios de 2008. 

Con la crisis los que venden lo hacen obligados en su mayoría, reponer colaterales, compensar otras pérdidas.... y los que compran están en el otro extremo de la crisis, se defienden o acaparan porque pueden.

Si añadimos los tambores de guerra económica, patrón oro o criptoyuan/rublo oro, bonos/oro turcos...


----------



## esseri (24 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> A mi entender actualmente no se está alcanzando un record de precio, se está formando un suelo para unos cuantos años. Puede oscilar pero creo que esta es la tendencia
> 
> Lo mismo pasó en la última crisis, desde octubre 2008, sobre los 740$ onza, hasta agosto 2012 el precio no paró de subir sin regresar a los precios de 2008.
> 
> ...



Acertadísimo post y perspectiva. En cuanto sepa, si es posible, el cap de Oro mundial y , ya de lujo, su evolución...expongo una reflexión sobre algo k se nos fue deslizando repetidamente desde voces autorizadas antes de fin de año y k, imo, puede/debería marcar el prisma con k observar la copla metalera ( y k permitirá, incluso a los más impacientes , prescindir del agotador y esquizoide - y , sin filtros, estéril - vistazo constante a los números ).


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Abr 2020)

Yo subí este gráfico en Junio del 2019.

Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Aquí se pueden comparar las diferentes bases monetarias de las mayores monedas mundiales, para hacerse una idea en cuanto a volumen y proporciones entre unas y otras.

Curioso el detalle de la proporción 10:1 entre el oro y la plata.

Y como el oro representa mayor porcentaje que el dólar y el euro juntos.

Lo que no me cuadra es que Japón posea semejante masa monetaria siendo su población 127 millones habitantes.
Es desproporcionada respecto a China (1386 millones hab), Europa (741 millones hab) o USA (327).

A no ser que los japos tengan una impresora más grande y rápida que la reserva federal.

Ridícula me parece la masa monetaria de Rusia (145 Millones Hab), equivalente a la del Bitcoin.

Perfectamente, con un pequeño ajuste, se podría reutilizar un patrón oro, claro está... olvidando toda esa mierda de derivados que inventó el diablo para especular con la vida de la humanidad entera.






La gráfica de arriba corresponde al primer trimestre del 2019.

La que sigue es del último trimestre del 2019

En menos de un año la proporción Oro/Plata se ha reducido de 10:1 a 9:1 en términos de base monetaria.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Abr 2020)

Base monetaria del ORO desde 1970 a 2019:


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Abr 2020)

Tenencias de oro del banco central frente a sus bases monetarias.
Para aquellos que todavía ven el oro como dinero de mercado, cualquier banco central de dinero fiduciario que pueda imprimir por encima de sus tenencias de oro es, por definición, señoreaje.







*¿Qué es el señoreaje?*

*¿Qué es el señoreaje?*


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Abr 2020)

Ahora la Plata. 

+ del 50% de la demanda de plata hoy es industrial, no remotamente monetaria.
Pero la plata era dinero base mucho antes que el oro. Se han extraído 50 mil millones de onzas del material en toda la humanidad, y vale la pena escanear su curva de oferta.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Acertadísimo post y perspectiva. En cuanto sepa, si es posible, el cap de Oro mundial y , ya de lujo, su evolución...expongo una reflexión sobre algo k se nos fue deslizando repetidamente desde voces autorizadas antes de fin de año y k, imo, puede/debería marcar el prisma con k observar la copla metalera ( y k permitirá, incluso a los más impacientes , prescindir del agotador y esquizoide - y , sin filtros, estéril - vistazo constante a los números ).



Dificil pregunta la market cap de una MMPP (ya sé, ya sé... el oro es una currency y no una commodity). Pero operativamente se acerca mas a una MMPP que a acciones, para las cuales encaja mas el market cap. De todas formas. como el oro se consume marginalmente, podemos asumir que todo el oro extraido en la historia sigue ahi; y esto ayuda.

Mis calculos (no dudeis en refutarlos / complementarlos):

Cantidad de oro extraido, segun WGC: 190k TO aprox a dia de hoy​190k TO * 1700USD/oz = *10,3 Trillones USD*​​Volumen tradeado LBMA (otra vision del market cap)*​939TO *diarias** *​​​*Datos 2018. Hay que tene en cuenta el apalancamiento (mucho papel poco fisico). Y que la LBMA, aun siendo de lejos el de mayor volumen, hay otros mercados (COMEX, SGE, TOCOM etc... a añadir)

**Hay que descojonarse de los volumenes LBMA, cuyos charlatanes definen como un mercado "fisico". Para poner el dato en perspectiva: Si anualmente de producen 3'200TO metal, la LBMA tradea cada 3 dias y medio toda la produccion mundial anual 

Espero que lo de arriba te ayude en tu proximo comenatario


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Fue al verres se desanclo del euro.
> Posteriormente la lógica comercial lo volvió a acercar pero ante las tensiones europeas con Italia diciendo que hará un referéndum de salida, el brexit, la ruina total de España, los rumores de 2 monedas de euro segun países etc. creo que el FS volvera a apreciarse en relacion al Euro.



Ya esta a 1.05, Thomas Jordan tiró la toalla del 1.20 a tiempo, para no tener tantos palets de EUR en sus bovedas 
Yo firmé un contrato de trabajo en CH y en CHF en enero 2015: poco despues el CHF se apreció de 1.20 a 1:1 con el Eur (incluso mas bajo). Mi sueldo en EUR sufrió un aumento del 20% al instante.

Todo lo que he ganado, + proximas nominas en CHF. Nunca he cambiado un puto franco a EUR en 6 años.
Fuck the EURO & fuck the EU


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Abr 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Me podrías explicar por favor? Como será deflacion si no dejan de imprimir ??? Al imprimir a este ritmo el dinero valdra menos no?
> 
> Quiero comprar oro, pero me vendría mejor en unos meses, me recomiendas esperar entonces? En un ambiente deflacionario el oro bajaría su valor?
> 
> Gracias!



El imprimir no va a compensar el impulso deflacionario de los creditos en USD por todo el mundo. Ëstos últimos, son multiplos el 1ro. Es lo que la mayoria de austriacos no entiende.

Inflacion solo si: impresion a la desesperada y directamente al ciudadano (helicopter money + MMT masivo). O si el mundo deja de confiar/respetar USA y su moneda reserva.


----------



## Josebs (24 Abr 2020)

Me sumo con lo siguiente :
teoría económica (keynesiana) sugiere que deben darse dos condiciones para que una mayor *oferta monetaria* eleve los precios: la primera, que esa mayor oferta de dinero no sea atesorada por los agentes económicos sino que sea gastada en la economía real; la segunda, que esa economía real ya haya alcanzado la ocupación plena de todos sus factores productivos y, en consecuencia, no sea capaz de incrementar su oferta de bienes y servicios tras el *aumento del gasto*. En suma: solo habrá inflación si el nuevo dinero aumenta la demanda agregada sin que lo haga la oferta agregada.

Por eso, las promesas de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna de *financiar el gasto público* o de amortizar los bonos del Tesoro apenas imprimiendo moneda fiat y sin subir impuestos futuros son puramente ilusorias: más endeudamiento público en forma de mayor oferta de moneda fiat sin contar con más fuentes de financiación termina minando el valor de la deuda pública, es decir, de la moneda fiat.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tenencias de oro del banco central frente a sus bases monetarias.
> Para aquellos que todavía ven el oro como dinero de mercado, cualquier banco central de dinero fiduciario que pueda imprimir por encima de sus tenencias de oro es, por definición, señoreaje.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 299652
> ...



Eso del Señoreaje, suena derecho de pernada.. Y bien mirado no está tan descaminado, los gobiernos y B.C. nos follan cuando quieren


----------



## esseri (24 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Dificil pregunta la market cap de una MMPP (ya sé, ya sé... el oro es una currency y no una commodity). Pero operativamente se acerca mas a una MMPP que a acciones, para las cuales encaja mas el market cap. De todas formas. como el oro se consume marginalmente, podemos asumir que todo el oro extraido en la historia sigue ahi; y esto ayuda.
> 
> Mis calculos (no dudeis en refutarlos / complementarlos):
> 
> ...



Merci. D´escapada escribo.



Spoiler: oxtópik +18



Cryptos en pleno baile de vasos comunicantes y txati sorpresa en casa. Ya ve usté ké estrés de confinamiento. ( me s´escapa el coño o los bitcoños...túto ó muélte... - 21st century schizoid man - ) 

Asínn k Burbuja mola...pero toca a la cola, barkatu - k ésto es fuerza mayor y ríase usté del COMEX y su fiat de consolaÇao  - ( por cierto...a ésta también le toca cola y va a pillar vault petada de mes y pico d´encierro + café y pastas, vive diox ).

A la noche "o...",seguimos conversa. Es genérica y ná de descubrir pólvoras, ya aviso... k con tanta welta parecen naves llegando de Raticulín, pero aunke elefante en la habitación , *konzetualmente*, capital,imo. ( sobre todo para cagaprisas de precio, k era el caso -y k ganarán en salú - ).





p.d. Juro por Arturo k a las 20,00 me apaño estar en medio´l empujón, k con los aplausos de fondo me ví a de sentí Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El imprimir no va a compensar el impulso deflacionario de los creditos en USD por todo el mundo. Ëstos últimos, son multiplos el 1ro. Es lo que la mayoria de austriacos no entiende.
> 
> Inflacion solo si: impresion a la desesperada y directamente al ciudadano (helicopter money + MMT masivo). O si el mundo deja de confiar/respetar USA y su moneda reserva.



Está claro que a corto plazo vamos a ver deflación, pero yo veo el problema a medio plazo por corte de las lineas de suministros y falta de bienes reales en el mercado. Es decir el problema lo veo por la parte de la oferta. Como no lo hemos vivido no nos podemos imaginar un escenario de escasez, pero eso se puede dar, la producción está parada, cosechas se están perdiendo, las fronteras cerradas... es cuestión de tiempo que notemos la falta de productos en las tiendas.

Por ejemplo si necesitas cambiar la bateria del coche y te dicen que no tienen en stock y que no van a recibir hasta dentro de 3 meses.... se pagaría cualquier cosa por ella... no digamos ya cuestiones de alimentos...


----------



## rubicon (24 Abr 2020)

Aún no he leído una explicación razonable sobre porque el precio del oro no para de subir y la plata se ha quedado tan relegada. Alguien podría iluminarme?


----------



## FranMen (24 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Está claro que a corto plazo vamos a ver deflación, pero yo veo el problema a medio plazo por corte de las lineas de suministros y falta de bienes reales en el mercado. Es decir el problema lo veo por la parte de la oferta. Como no lo hemos vivido no nos podemos imaginar un escenario de escasez, pero eso se puede dar, la producción está parada, cosechas se están perdiendo, las fronteras cerradas... es cuestión de tiempo que notemos la falta de productos en las tiendas.
> 
> Por ejemplo si necesitas cambiar la bateria del coche y te dicen que no tienen en stock y que no van a recibir hasta dentro de 3 meses.... se pagaría cualquier cosa por ella... no digamos ya cuestiones de alimentos...



Un ejemplo muy claro: el petróleo está por los suelos, no hay demanda, los almacenes están llenos. Muchas empresas van a quebrar por lo que la capacidad de extracción se reducirá. Cuando la economía se recupere ¿2-3 años? habrá falta de petróleo y su precio subirá, reactivar la extracción llevará un tiempo


----------



## Higadillas (24 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Aún no he leído una explicación razonable sobre porque el precio del oro no para de subir y la plata se ha quedado tan relegada. Alguien podría iluminarme?



Yo tampoco. Pero confío ciegamente en ella, 
paciencia. En el 2008 también se fue a los suelos. Loss kilillos que he acumulado algun día los podré cambiar por oro a menos de 40:1


----------



## Energia libre (25 Abr 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ya esta a 1.05, Thomas Jordan tiró la toalla del 1.20 a tiempo, para no tener tantos palets de EUR en sus bovedas
> Yo firmé un contrato de trabajo en CH y en CHF en enero 2015: poco despues el CHF se apreció de 1.20 a 1:1 con el Eur (incluso mas bajo). Mi sueldo en EUR sufrió un aumento del 20% al instante.
> 
> Todo lo que he ganado, + proximas nominas en CHF. Nunca he cambiado un puto franco a EUR en 6 años.
> Fuck the EURO & fuck the EU



Y ahora sería interesante a 1.05 cambiar euros a francos suizos o no.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y ahora sería interesante a 1.05 cambiar euros a francos suizos o no.



Yo creo que el EUR se va mas abajo.
USD o CHF en mi opinion. Podria estar equivocado, no hagas caso a nadie en internet. Haz tus deberes


----------



## Josebs (25 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Aún no he leído una explicación razonable sobre porque el precio del oro no para de subir y la plata se ha quedado tan relegada. Alguien podría iluminarme?



Yo creo que en gran parte la mantienen artificialmente baja por su gran uso industrial a diferencia del oro. No interesa una plata cara de momento.


----------



## esseri (25 Abr 2020)

Ole, bom dia.

Más allá de k el precio del Oro será la expresión de una coyuntura monetaria NUEVA en evolución/definición ahora mismo y por tanto, sin los elementos de juicio necesarios para ponerle numeritos, creo , por lo leído , oído en entrevistas, etc ( anteayer, la última, k además, contrastaba k en 2011 ya se cumplió ese punto - por cierto, éstos de INCREMENTUM , por su seriedá y amplitud de miras/falta de prejuicios ,me pueden  ) los himbersores "generalistas"/institucionales están entrando al mercado en los últimos meses ( desde el arréon de verano, seguido del primer parche a las repos k se prolongó hasta fin de año ? ).

A inicio de año subí una entrevista con Thomas Kaplan y entre toda la interesantísima cháchara de hora y media, resaltó la promo abierta k señaladísimos gurús de la himbersión de campanillas - en sus palabras, "nombres en negrita" no sólo ajena , sino despectiva con el Oro, estaba esgrimiendo ante los medios y desde todo el espectro de orientaciones ( Real State, acciones, bonos, etc ) y k movimientos derivados de ello ya se estaban mostrando "los últimos meses" .

Algún escalón más abajo, los directores de fondos incorporando el Oro como novedad a sus portfolios son noticia diaria en las webs del sector. Hay varias noticias de ese tipo cada día. Yo creo k en verano , tras dos wenos latigazos en un año el argumento panfletero típico será ése .


Ahora bien, y en la línea de los comentados anteriormente, poniendo el precio en su sitio - es decir, un segundo plano - esta tendencia no pinta algo pasajero . En sus discursos, defienden el Oro con los mismos argumentos clásicos k todos conocemos , su transferencia de información es konzetual, de hecho, dar precios concretos es algo k rehuyen deliberadamente. Y dada la coyuntura actual, de un desbarre jamás visto antes, lo k parece estarse consolidando es una legión de himbersores de enjundia k no sólo apostarán por el Oro , sino k lo están abrazando como base de seguridá de su portfolio...un fondo al k volcar trades fructíferos de esas otras parcelas de himbersión k seguirán contemplando para configurar un sistema de crecimiento más sano, más sostenible. ( hay incluso giros panfleteros premeditados para esa evangelización como el del tipo de Incrementum "EL Oro es como Franz Beckembauer ...y los partidos se ganan en ataque, pero los campeonatos, en defensa" ). Pues bien, ese uso de seguridad del Oro y el escenario actual apuntan, sin grandes pajas mentales y en largo plazo, a una evolución no sólo alcista , sino FIEL . Y de las facultades fetichistas/seductoras del Oro una vez dentro, poco hay k comentar en este hilo.

O sea, k en el fondo , lo k late no es el precio, sino una readmisión del Oro como dinero ejemplar en niveles en los k ha sido menospreciado durante décadas ( en su entrevista, Kaplan sugiere k Nixon toreó incluso a los central banksters en los 70 - es más, tiene un par de apuntes , incluído su primer pelotazo contrarian donde pone de relevancia lo rotundamente ENGAÑOSO de las informaciones insiders del sector , con lo k la intoxicación premeditada y el stand by para acumulación de algunos durante medio siglo se presenta bastante evidente - ).

En fin...en verano o antes, seguro k las cifras k aparecen en este tipo de actores tienen más k ver con el ratio de Jran Capital entrante k con previsiones estratosféricas . Y por cierto...un peldaño más arriba k éstos están la Castuzas politicuchas y corporaciones ACTIVAS de primer nivel...k aparecerán "al olorcillo" gestionando comercial y/o admistrativamente ese nuevo y boyante escenario, k ésa es otra ( incluso con alguna lectura inquitante de doble filo ).






p.d. por cierto, y para quienes con estos timminings se le hagan los dedos huéspedes...hay mil opciones, empezando por las cryptos , por ejemplo, con mucha mayor volatilidá, pero claro, en ambos sentidos, nos ha jodío. EL de Incrementun , dentro del cotarro Orero, expone unas mineras k a día de hoy, además, apuntan a unos rendimientos en su producción más jugosos a cuenta del crash petrolero. Así k el quiera rentabilidá...k exponga tranquilidá. Es lo k hay.


----------



## Aro (25 Abr 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Yo tampoco. Pero confío ciegamente en ella,
> paciencia. En el 2008 también se fue a los suelos. Loss kilillos que he acumulado algun día los podré cambiar por oro a menos de 40:1



Esa respuesta ya de por sí parece una explicación al desacople entre oro y plata. El oro parece que se percibe como el "rey" y la plata una "opción b" como valor refugio.


----------



## esseri (25 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Esa respuesta ya de por sí parece una explicación al desacople entre oro y plata. El oro parece que se percibe como el "rey" y la plata una "opción b" como valor refugio.



Una constante en las perspectivas de crecimiento Y CAPACIDÁ DE RECEPCIÓN del mercado del Oro es k puedan antrar un 1 ó 2% del "dinero premium" , pero no más ( entiendo k por los desequilibrios k crearía en un mercado tan "pequeño" )...con lo k parece claro k de dispararse en Oro , k tocase asalto a la plata no es descabellado ( en los últimos links de la Mint Yankee y aunque las chapas son otro nivel, más cotidiano y plebeyo, hablamos de ratios de un x10 - x20 de incremento en la demanda de eagles ).

Una razón de "andar por casa" con esos dos horizontes a la vista de los market makers podría ser : Quién quiere una fiesta...pudiendo tener dos ?

Por pura lógica digo, vamos...


----------



## Ricardgar (25 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Esta mañana he estado viendo una entrevista que le han hecho a Jose Luis Cava. 
Toca muchos palos, algunos de los cuales comparto, otros no tanto. Me ha parecido interesante.
Dura algo más de 60 minutos. Os la dejo a continuación:
Aviso a navegantes. La entrevista propiamente dicha comienza a partir del minuto 23 del video.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ricardgar (25 Abr 2020)

Tienes toda la razón.
En el último video que se publicó en el foro hace no mucho decía lo mismo sobre las monedas.


----------



## Ricardgar (25 Abr 2020)

Resulta curioso.
Si mi alemán no me falla esta persona cambia un pack de 20 mascarillas tipo FPP3 a cambio de un tubo con 25 monedas de 1 oz Maple Leaf o krugerrands de plata.
Tomando como ejemplo los precios de El dorado: 25 oz krugerrands X 23,79 = 594,75€
594,75€/20 mascarillas = 29,73€ por mascarilla.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Esta mañana he estado viendo una entrevista que le han hecho a Jose Luis Cava.
> Toca muchos palos, algunos de los cuales comparto, otros no tanto. Me ha parecido interesante.
> Dura algo más de 60 minutos. Os la dejo a continuación:
> ...




He visto el video por partes, dice que la plata es una porqueria, que sirve para hacerse colgantes y pulseras jaja.

Dice que solo hay que comprar oro, oro y oro, yo estoy viendo que quizas tenga razon.

La plata no va a subir mucho, en cuanto todo vuelva un poco a la normalidad y haya desconfinamiento podreis comprar plata a precios decentes muy similares al del mercado, yo he llegado a ver tubos a 330 euros el tubo y kg de plata a 440 euros y creo que se podran volver a comprar cercanos a esos precios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Resulta curioso.
> Si mi alemán no me falla esta persona cambia un pack de 20 mascarillas tipo FPP3 a cambio de un tubo con 25 monedas de 1 oz Maple Leaf o krugerrands de plata.
> Tomando como ejemplo los precios de El dorado: 25 oz krugerrands X 23,79 = 594,75€
> 594,75€/20 mascarillas = 29,73€ por mascarilla.



Creo que son mascarillas decentes de las que vendian en farmacias a un precio no mayor a 3 euros la mascarilla, en enero las vendian en todos los sitios a esos precios, pero claro oferta y demanda........

Estoy seguro de que los atunes tambien se llegaran a vender a precio superior del de una lata de atun por una onza de plata, todo es esperar el momento adecuado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Esta mañana he estado viendo una entrevista que le han hecho a Jose Luis Cava.
> Toca muchos palos, algunos de los cuales comparto, otros no tanto. Me ha parecido interesante.
> Dura algo más de 60 minutos. Os la dejo a continuación:
> ...




Lo de las monedas es una chorradilla, pero lo demás es bastante interesante.


----------



## casaire (26 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Aún no he leído una explicación razonable sobre porque el precio del oro no para de subir y la plata se ha quedado tan relegada. Alguien podría iluminarme?



La plata es mayormente utilizada para uso industrial.....No hay industria pues no se necesita plata...de acuerdo?


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He visto el video por partes, dice que la plata es una porqueria, que sirve para hacerse colgantes y pulseras jaja.
> 
> Dice que solo hay que comprar oro, oro y oro, yo estoy viendo que quizas tenga razon.
> 
> La plata no va a subir mucho, en cuanto todo vuelva un poco a la normalidad y haya desconfinamiento podreis comprar plata a precios decentes muy similares al del mercado, yo he llegado a ver tubos a 330 euros el tubo y kg de plata a 440 euros y creo que se podran volver a comprar cercanos a esos precios.



No termino de entender lo de " La plata no va a subir mucho", tendrías que razonarlo un poquito más, por ahí bajo lo hacen algo mejor con un "la plata tiene un componente industrial, no hay industria, no puede subir", este último compañero va mejor, tampoco estoy al 100% de acuerdo, la plata en una mitad más o menos es monetaria, y por eso un lingote de kilo (que es el formato preferido por inversores) vale 630€, media representativa de bastantes vendedores de toda Europa.
En España los vendedores seleccionados para el cálculo son:
Ciode, Degussa, Joyería Andorrano. 
Es posible que puedas encontrar un lingote de 1 kilo más barato de 630€, no será mucho, pero desde luego no es representativo del valor real de la plata.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que son mascarillas decentes de las que vendian en farmacias a un precio no mayor a 3 euros la mascarilla, en enero las vendian en todos los sitios a esos precios, pero claro oferta y demanda........
> 
> Estoy seguro de que los atunes tambien se llegaran a vender a precio superior del de una lata de atun por una onza de plata, todo es esperar el momento adecuado.



Nunca en la vida cambiaría mercurio por plata.


----------



## Ignorante1 (26 Abr 2020)

A mi tambien me parece que es mejor. Claro que cada uno según sus necesidades de inversión:

¿Ventajas de comprar lingotes de oro de inversión?


----------



## casaire (26 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> A mi tambien me parece que es mejor. Claro que cada uno según sus necesidades de inversión:
> 
> ¿Ventajas de comprar lingotes de oro de inversión?



El oro es oro en lingotes , en monedas , en joyas...Yo invierto tanto en lingotes como en monedas como en joyas , simplemente es saber el precio al que pagas el gramo de oro . 
A la hora de vender el lingote es más difícil que las monedas. Si tienes un soberano de oro o una alfonsina sabes el tamaño , el kilataje de oro y los gramos y la gente sabe lo que compra.En el caso del lingote hay muchas más falsificaciones y te la pueden colar si no estás atento. El tema de las joyas es una inversión buena , si vas a por las de 18K sabes que es 75% de oro puro..Si haces la regla de 3 y multiplicas el precio del oro-spot por 18 que son los kilates y luego divides por 24 que es el kilataje del oro puro pues tienes el precio por gramo de 18K. Yo llevo comprando joyas y seguiré comprando si el precio es razonable. La gente está vendiendo ahora por la crisis y por suerte puedes hacerte con buenas piezas a buen precio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No termino de entender lo de " La plata no va a subir mucho", tendrías que razonarlo un poquito más, por ahí bajo lo hacen algo mejor con un "la plata tiene un componente industrial, no hay industria, no puede subir", este último compañero va mejor, tampoco estoy al 100% de acuerdo, la plata en una mitad más o menos es monetaria, y por eso un lingote de kilo (que es el formato preferido por inversores) vale 630€, media representativa de bastantes vendedores de toda Europa.
> En España los vendedores seleccionados para el cálculo son:
> Ciode, Degussa, Joyería Andorrano.
> Es posible que puedas encontrar un lingote de 1 kilo más barato de 630€, no será mucho, pero desde luego no es representativo del valor real de la plata.



No se esplicarlo pero si no ha subido ya no lo va a hacer.

Igual es por que luego pagan una porqueria por ella en las tiendas y no digais que nadie venderia su plata por lo que dan en las tiendas por yo me he traido bolsas enteras, he llegado a comprar incluso joyerias completas que habian cerrado, algunos años mas tarde de la crisis del 2008 habia gente que no tenia un centimo ahorrado, sus ahorros eran la plata que tenian, en algunos casos gente bien que habian tenido negocios de platerias y cosas asi, estas personas vendian plata nueva con sus etiquetas a precio de saldo, habian pulseras con precio marcado de 250 o 500 euros que se compraban a entre 20 y 80 euros segun peso, colgantes de 150 euros a entre 7 y 20 euros....... cosas de ese tipo.

Mi madre se hizo con bolsas enteras de cosas chulisimas, era la envidia en bodas, comuniones......... entre las otras mujeres claro.........

Alomejor la plata ha pillado mala fama por todo esto, no sabria decir............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Nunca en la vida cambiaría mercurio por plata.



Hay un monton de peliculas en las que se ve como en epocas de guerra al final la gente cambia no plata, diamantes, oro, cualquier cosa por comida, yo tambien lo haria si no tuviera mas opcion, es una de las cosas por las que tengo oro, si algun dia no tengo otra opcion ese oro podria facilitarme comida para un tiempo, si llega ese momento yo no lo veria como algo malo o como que se aprobechan de mi, solo lo veria con cierta alegria de saber que el oro ha cumplido uno de los posibles objetivos para el que lo tengo.

Lo tengo por muchas cosas no solo para cambiarlo por huevos si llega el caso.

Tambien lo tengo por si pega el pelotazo como el bitcoin, lo tengo por que veo que mientras que el dinero vale menos y cada año que pasa con 1 euro puedes comprar menos cosas con el oro puedes comprar mas..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Abr 2020)

casaire dijo:


> El oro es oro en lingotes , en monedas , en joyas...Yo invierto tanto en lingotes como en monedas como en joyas , simplemente es saber el precio al que pagas el gramo de oro .
> A la hora de vender el lingote es más difícil que las monedas. Si tienes un soberano de oro o una alfonsina sabes el tamaño , el kilataje de oro y los gramos y la gente sabe lo que compra.En el caso del lingote hay muchas más falsificaciones y te la pueden colar si no estás atento. El tema de las joyas es una inversión buena , si vas a por las de 18K sabes que es 75% de oro puro..Si haces la regla de 3 y multiplicas el precio del oro-spot por 18 que son los kilates y luego divides por 24 que es el kilataje del oro puro pues tienes el precio por gramo de 18K. Yo llevo comprando joyas y seguiré comprando si el precio es razonable. La gente está vendiendo ahora por la crisis y por suerte puedes hacerte con buenas piezas a buen precio.




Yo tambien compro joyas y en ocasiones las prefiero a monedas, lingotes o otra cosa.

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, yo he comprado piezas de oro que valen mucho dinero por el trabajo que llevan, tambien de plata.

En la crisis del 2008 se vendian obras de arte en joyas, compre por ejemplo una coleccion de cajitas de rape de oro, creo que es oro de mas de 18kt me las vendieron a algo menos del precio de spot del oro de 18kt de aquel entonces.

Este tipo de joyas que suelo comprar son muy codiciadas en el extranjero, alguna vez he vendido cosas y hay coleccionistas que pueden darte mucho dinero por alguna de estas cosas.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Nunca en la vida cambiaría mercurio por plata.



La plata se va a 500 o más dólares. Y está en 15. Otra cosa es que esos dólares tengan el mismo poder de compra que tienen hoy. Haced un ejercicio. Mirad el anterior máximo de la plata en los años 70. Creo que estuvo por 50 dólares de aquel entonces. Ahora coged una web que ajuste la inflación.

El balance de la Fed está en 6.5T En mi opinión se va en unos años a 40T (discutible). La plata a 500 o más dólares no es nada descabellado.
Necesita una chispita de inflación para que los bancos centrales pierdan el control.


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La plata se va a 500 o más dólares. Y está en 15. *Otra cosa es que esos dólares tengan el mismo poder de compra que tienen hoy*. Haced un ejercicio. Mirad el anterior máximo de la plata en los años 70. Creo que estuvo por 50 dólares de aquel entonces. Ahora coged una web que ajuste la inflación.
> 
> El balance de la Fed está en 6.5T En mi opinión se va en unos años a 40T (discutible). La plata a 500 o más dólares no es nada descabellado.
> Necesita una chispita de inflación para que los bancos centrales pierdan el control.



Pues si tu nombre no es casual , no temas...si éste tiene razón , para tocho premium, tendrás.



( con él estoy de acuerdo en k el caos inflación/deflación será tal k no sólo será volátil y cambiante , sino incluso simultáneo en función de los tipos de activos y su "cuajo" - y el tocho puede ser el activo más burbujeado del globo , o sea, todas las papeletas para irse a las mismísimas Marianas - . Si a los particulares no se les facilita un nuevo sistema crediticio de desvarío al cubo - y no hay pinta de éso , o estarían haciendo el gilipollas con todo este show global y los banksters quieren la impresora para teledirigirla ellos en sus últimos estertores - , mogollón de activos burbujeados entrarán en espiral dominó bajista por pura inercia , imo ).



*‘Maxed out’: 48% of Canadians on brink of insolvency, survey says - BNN Bloomberg*

*( Canadá. De Cái, mejor ni hablámoh, pisha )*


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

Larguito...pero está todo LO K HA PASADO.
*
A Massive Bull Market Is Building For Gold - FNArena*


----------



## felino66 (27 Abr 2020)

*Bancos de lingotes cubren sus posiciones cortas de derivados de oro: es hora de comprar oro*

Resumen

-El diferencial entre el spot de Londres y el contrato COMEX de abril de 2020 se convirtió en un diferencial nunca antes visto de más de $ 100.

-Los bancos de lingotes precipitaron este movimiento al cubrir enormes posiciones cortas de derivados de oro que han mantenido durante un período prolongado de tiempo.

-El valor bruto total de la exposición a derivados de los bancos del mundo supera los $ 600 billones.

-Las acciones de los bancos de lingotes indican un alto grado de incertidumbre y preocupación por los impactos financieros de las acciones recientes tomadas para mitigar los efectos de la pandemia.

-El oro físico es la última cobertura.


_Sigue...._


https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...gold?utm_source=bloomberg&utm_medium=referral


p.d. : olvidaba decir que el tipo que escribe este artículo es un ex miembro del Comex...


.


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> *Bancos de lingotes cubren sus posiciones cortas de derivados de oro: es hora de comprar oro*...***




****Divulgación adicional:* Fui miembro de COMEX y comerciante de piso de futuros de oro durante más de 20 años. También serví varios términos en la Junta de Gobernadores de COMEX. Las opiniones expresadas en este artículo son solo mías y no se basan en ninguna conversación o contacto de ningún tipo con ningún personal actual de COMEX o CME.


----------



## felino66 (27 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *Divulgación adicional:* Fui miembro de COMEX y comerciante de piso de futuros de oro durante más de 20 años. También serví varios términos en la Junta de Gobernadores de COMEX. Las opiniones expresadas en este artículo son solo mías y no se basan en ninguna conversación o contacto de ningún tipo con ningún personal actual de COMEX o CME.




si, acababa de añadir una posdata con eso.. thanks


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

Bloomberg bombeando. Hay k romper máximos con toda esta panda soplando de popa.



*Gold Buyers Are Forking Over Lofty $135 Premiums for U.S. Coins - BNN Bloomberg





Los compradores de oro están gastando más de $ 135 primas para monedas de EE. UU.*
Justina Vásquez , Bloomberg News
















BC-Gold-Buyers-Are-Forking-Over-Lofty- $ 135-Premiums-for-US-Coins, Justina Vasquez
(Bloomberg) - Parece que los inversores minoristas no pueden obtener suficiente oro durante la crisis del coronavirus, y están dispuestos a pagar cantidades asombrosas para tenerlo en sus manos.
Los consumidores que desean comprar monedas de oro generalmente tienen que pagar más que los precios por onza cotizados en los mercados financieros de Londres y Nueva York. Esa prima ha aumentado a $ 135, más del triple que hace dos meses, dijo Robert Higgins, director ejecutivo de Argent Asset Group LLC en Wilmington, Delaware.
"Nunca ha habido un momento para American Gold Eagles en este nivel premium", dijo Higgins en una entrevista, refiriéndose a la popular moneda estadounidense de lingotes.
El aumento se está exacerbando por los bloqueos relacionados con el coronavirus, que han llevado a una reducción en el suministro de monedas y barras disponibles para su envío en todo el mundo. Al mismo tiempo, el estatus de lingotes como refugio está atrayendo a los inversores sacudidos por la crisis económica y del mercado mundial.
"Hasta que el mundo alcance el desequilibrio y vuelva a un equilibrio normal de oferta y demanda, las primas se mantendrán", dijo Higgins.
Las primas de monedas de oro rastreadas por Certified Coin Exchange están en los niveles más altos en seis años, según muestran los datos de la bolsa.
El año pasado, la demanda de barras y monedas cayó un 20% al nivel más bajo desde 2009, perjudicada por los precios más costosos que desalientan la compra de lingotes al por menor a nivel mundial, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro. Eso comenzó a revertirse en 2020, con los inversores comprando las monedas vendidas por la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. En marzo al ritmo más rápido en más de tres años.
Higgins, un veterano de la industria de 40 años, opera un negocio mayorista que generalmente trata con un promedio de 1 millón a 1.5 millones de onzas de oro cada mes. Eso aumentó a más de 6.5 millones de onzas en marzo a medida que aumentaron las primas, dijo.
A medida que algunos refinadores del metal reanuden sus operaciones parciales, espera que la estrechez del mercado disminuya en las próximas semanas.
Leer más: Las monedas de oro nunca se han vendido a precio tan alto por tanto tiempo
Mish International Monetary Inc., un distribuidor de lingotes y monedas de metales preciosos, con sede en Menlo Park, California, ha estado vendiendo monedas de oro a niveles muy elevados durante tres o cuatro semanas.
La compañía dijo a los clientes el jueves que está ofreciendo monedas de una onza en su inventario por una prima del 7%, o casi $ 1,851 por onza, según el precio spot de cierre del viernes de $ 1,729.60.
"Es una locura", dijo el presidente de Mish, Robert Mish. "Hay un factor en el mercado que muchos de los compradores ya no confían en el sistema y quieren tener su metal en sus manos con seguridad".


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Pues si tu nombre no es casual , no temas...si éste tiene razón , para tocho premium, tendrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues entiendo que el del video coincide con la postura expresada por varios foreros: periodo de deflacion que en algún momento se dará la vuelta a una hiperinflacion. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues entiendo que el del video coincide con la postura expresada por varios foreros: periodo de deflacion que en algún momento se dará la vuelta a una hiperinflacion.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Es posible...pero no es la opción k me llama ahora mismo. Supongo k quien está en Oro & Cryptos ( éstas últimas se están jugando un giro en toda regla ahora mismo ) puede tener una percepción atrofiada del percal...pero porke esos dos nichos se están confirmando actores de la próxima pantalla, k es distinto k confirmar una tendencia generalizada k no existe ni por el forro : La realidá es k salvo éso, con NADA ahora mismo puedes hacer liquidez sin palmar un wevo y la yema del otro...y sin un desparrame CREDITICIO destinado a rescatar economías particulares, k parece no encajar por ningún lado en el show, el valor k retenga cualquier activo - recordemos, inmovilizados todos - posiblemente se hundirá aún más . Hasta las acciones son una incógnita cada mañana y éso con unos manguerazos elefantiásicos inimaginables hace nada. Lo k han hecho es como una operación a corazón abierto : Todo, salvo la máquina k mantiene el cuerpo ( la economía global ) con vida, está paralizado, y ok, latente...pero a expensas del reset. Estamos jartos de la metáfora Gingsberiana del dinero como la sangre del sistema...pues bien, ésos dos "tubos", con todo paralizado y anestesiado, a día de hoy, funcionan...la pasta fluye iwal O MÁS por ellos...mientras el usuario fiat promedio , versión premium - Canadiense, por ejemplo - está a 200 pavos , o hasta un corralito , de la quiebra y hasta del hambre en una economía absolutamente bloqueada.

Creo k van a saquear la riqueza de cantidá de activos y derivarla a los dos comentados k, por cierto, ambos pueden ser una fuente de demanda de dólares descomunal y al nivel global k necesiten. Pueden puentear toda la economía real y seguir cebando el fiat yankee con el k nacionalizar las empresitas patrias como si nada y hasta la luna - directamente o mediante los franquiciados agraciados por la impresora - . Es más k posible k no estemos asistiendo al descalabro de la impresora ( recordemos k hay DOS timos fiat : El global...Y EL YANKEE ) sino precisamente a todo lo contrario : la sacralización del dinero deuda. A la ciudadanía global más pillada de las pelotas no la pueden tener...y el manguerazo a wall street posiblemente ya no sea con "afán de lucro" , sino una labor de simple "mantenimiento" ( de la propiedá del tejido empresarial/comercial global...con el k reemprender la próxima partida ). De hecho, están drenando hasta el factor trabajo sin despeinarse y lo van a dejar en el chasis...pues la economía virtual no sólo no está gripando, sino k es posible k esté adelantando por la derecha e imponiéndose a la economía real, así de simple. ( El vídeo mató a la estrella de la radio  : Si el prisma es la economía REAL, ok, el cataclismo es inexorable...pero si la perspectiva acertada es la contraria...la economía "REAL" es una puta e irrelevante propina k enjugar con la minga en el maremagnum de papelada exponencial ). Al final, es lo k tiene Spielzeug en su firma : El poder DICTA la realidá, por ilógica k sea. (Para muestra...el botón de cómo tienen a diez mil minoyes depeleles comiendo su mano ahora mismo).

Siempre he visto las cryptos como el apaño mágico del fiat para pasar página sin parar máquina, un puchero estanco de hiperinflación controlada ( ésa era la cuestión - y el desafío de Satoshi - : Reset sin Mad Max ...y no perder el control ni en pleno mamoneo ) Y cada día está más claro, imo...y el fin de fiesta puede ser el dólar integráo en el cryptosistema ( el resto de divisas, ya veremos , pues el USD se lo zampa tó ) , un sistema de vasos comunicantes k , a menor nivel, ya funciona así hoy y al k puede estar viéndosele la patita.

Espero k el Oro rompa máximos y comiencen las iniciativas castuzas, nacionales y/o privadas a montar sus chiringuitos en esa ola. Generar una economía exponencial ahí arriba e intereses comerciales, monetarios, etc de las élites en ella sería el espaldarazo definitivo para k el metal no sólo se remonetice, sino k vuelva a ser un nicho económico-monetario con vida propia a LARGUÍSIMO plazo...pero para ello se necesita algo k dispare su efecto de red, cosa k las cryptos llevan de serie.

Realmente me sorprendería k no haya algo, incluso una avalancha de propuestas , en la recámara. Pero wé...palomitax.

En fin...en mi opinión, todo el caos es puro paripé y estamos en un desenlace ya no post-Lehman, sino post-Nixon...y están llevando el agua de la presa a donde les sale de los wevox. Por cierto, y sin ombliguismos ni idas de olla manolistas en plan "yo la ví primero" : Ni Satoshi rebolusionario...ni Oro de ADN milenario k desafía hasta a la ley de la gravedá. Si las cosas van por ahí, son los ELEGIDOS en el guión...y máh ná. Uno hace medio siglo y otro, una década.

Casualidades y escapes a la Castuza...iba a decir "las justas"...pero ni éso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Abr 2020)

Plateros, de esta estupenda, página Silver me ha parecido interesante este comentario:

@silverseeker You were being prophetic. Corona virus scare has flattened everything, including gold and silver spot prices. But the physical market premiums are way up, just like the end of 2008. Hard to get one ounce silver coins for under $24 compared to $14-$15 spot. I wonder if I should buy more silver or silver stocks (or both) and hold on for dear life for the next 6+ years before selling?? 90-year and 60-year cycles are converging and things are like a rollercoaster. FED "printing" up to 6 Trillion onto future balance sheet, Congress approving MMT-like checks to peasants to keep them from burning the cities down. Physical Security seems to be just as important as what to invest in going forward. 

(Estabas siendo profético. El miedo al virus de la corona ha aplastado todo, incluyendo los precios del oro y la plata. Pero las primas del mercado físico están subiendo, al igual que a finales de 2008. Es difícil conseguir una onza de monedas de plata por menos de 24 dólares en comparación con 14-15 dólares al contado. Me pregunto si debería comprar más acciones de plata o plata (o ambas) y mantenerlas durante los próximos 6 años o más antes de venderlas. Los ciclos de 90 y 60 años están convergiendo y las cosas son como una montaña rusa. La FED "imprimiendo" hasta 6 trillones en el futuro balance, el Congreso aprobando cheques tipo MMT a los campesinos para evitar que quemen las ciudades. La Seguridad Física parece ser tan importante como lo que hay que invertir en el futuro)

Estaba contestando a este otro mensaje que se publicó el 2019

It is entertaining to read a decade+ worth of comments; and I hope the editor will keep this thread going for posterity. As the last decade has unfolded, it reads as a new chapter in Charles MacKay's 1845 book; 'Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds'.
The Central Banks have behaved much like John Law; it is fun for a while before things got out of hand… It appears things are about to get out of hand.

When considering some things about the centuries old episodes of fiat currency, one realizes that the price of Silver today, whether expressed in fiat or Gold; it at multi-generational lows.
Nearly a Billion ounces of paper Silver is 'priced' in fiat nearly every trading day, without the real good backing this trading; and this derivative pricing scheme has now obscured the real price mechanism to such an extent that nobody understands the function of Silver in a monetary sense. A century of cheap oil and mechanized mining has also eroded, or subsidized, the relative value of a Silver ounce.
As these schemes collapse, and now all the easy Silver long since mined out, Silver and its value in the monetary sense will reassert. Maybe its a decade or two from now; and maybe the Central Planners will force a Digital Currency first… but every scheme that exists today avoids the timeless truth that money cannot be created from nothing, else it is debased into nothingness. Always has been and always will!

(Es entretenido leer más de una década de comentarios; y espero que el editor mantenga este hilo para la posteridad. A medida que la última década se ha desarrollado, se lee como un nuevo capítulo en el libro de Charles MacKay de 1845; "Extraordinarios Delirios Populares y la Locura de las Multitudes".
Los Bancos Centrales se han comportado de manera muy parecida a John Law; es divertido por un tiempo antes de que las cosas se salieran de control... Parece que las cosas están a punto de salirse de control.

Al considerar algunas cosas sobre los episodios centenarios de la moneda fiduciaria, uno se da cuenta de que el precio de la plata hoy en día, ya sea expresada en dinero fiduciario o en oro, está en mínimos multi-generacionales.
Cerca de mil millones de onzas de papel de plata son "cotizadas" en "fiat" casi todos los días de comercio, sin el respaldo real de este comercio; y este esquema de precios derivados ha oscurecido ahora el mecanismo de precios reales hasta tal punto que nadie entiende la función de la plata en un sentido monetario. Un siglo de petróleo barato y de minería mecanizada también ha erosionado, o subvencionado, el valor relativo de una onza de plata.
A medida que estos esquemas colapsan, y ahora toda la plata fácil que se extrajo hace mucho tiempo, la plata y su valor en el sentido monetario se reafirmará. Tal vez sea dentro de una década o dos; y tal vez los Planificadores Centrales forzarán primero una Moneda Digital... pero cada esquema que existe hoy en día evita la verdad atemporal de que el dinero no puede ser creado de la nada, sino que se degrada a la nada. ¡Siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será!)


Y estos son los gráficos relación plata/oro:














¿Como lo veis despertará la plata?


----------



## esseri (28 Abr 2020)

*cp)

Shanghai gold boss wants super-sovereign currency for post-crisis times


El jefe de oro de Shanghai quiere una moneda súper soberana para los tiempos posteriores a la crisis*

Samuel Shen , Emily Chow

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - El presidente de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE) pidió una nueva moneda súper soberana para compensar el dominio global del dólar estadounidense, que predijo que disminuiría a largo plazo, mientras que los precios del oro suben.


REUTERS / Jason Lee
La preocupación ha aumentado entre algunos participantes del mercado sobre el sistema denominado en dólares a medida que la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos redujo las tasas de interés a casi cero y se embarcó en una flexibilización cuantitativa ilimitada para contener el daño económico de la pandemia de coronavirus.
Las medidas han ayudado a llevar los precios del oro a máximos de más de siete años este mes, mientras que el dólar ha estado limitado. Wang Zhenying, quien encabeza el intercambio de oro spot más grande del mundo, dijo en una entrevista que las ganancias de oro deberían mantenerse, pero que finalmente se necesitaba un nuevo tipo de moneda.
"El comercio mundial futuro necesita un sistema de divisas súper soberano bajo el cual ningún país tenga el poder de congelar los activos internacionales de otro país", dijo Wang, quien ocupó altos cargos en el banco central de China, que supervisa el SGE.
Wang previó una disminución de la moneda estadounidense, provocada por las políticas monetarias de la Reserva Federal.
"Cuando la Reserva Federal abra la llave de liquidez, el dólar estadounidense, en teoría, estará en una tendencia de depreciación a largo plazo", dijo, a pesar de que el pánico de la crisis actual podría desencadenar una lucha temporal por el dólar.

Sus comentarios sobre una nueva moneda global se hacen eco de una propuesta previa para reformar el sistema monetario internacional durante la crisis financiera mundial de 2008/09.
Zhou Xiaochuan, ex gobernador del Banco Popular de China (PBOC), dijo que la crisis y su desbordamiento exigieron una moneda de reserva súper soberana desconectada de las naciones individuales.
Wang dijo que el concepto era aún más antiguo. De hecho, el oro, una de las formas más antiguas de dinero, entra en la categoría, pero su oferta es limitada, lo que limita cualquier papel que pueda tener en el comercio mundial.
El problema con el sistema monetario dominado por el dólar, dijo, era que dejaba a los países vulnerables a posibles sanciones estadounidenses y al poder de Washington para congelar los activos internacionales de una nación en caso de una disputa.
"Es un arma para Estados Unidos, pero una fuente de inseguridad para otros países", dijo Wang.
"La moneda que el mundo finalmente elige para el comercio global no debe ser una que otorgue privilegios a alguien, mientras expone a otros a la inseguridad".

Wang, autor del libro The Principle of Trading Economics, no explicó cómo podría funcionar la nueva moneda, pero dijo que debe adaptarse a un mundo posterior a la pandemia, en el que dijo que el poder económico y político se distribuiría de manera más uniforme.

"La influencia global de los Estados Unidos se reducirá, mientras que el estado de la Unión Europea y China aumentará en los asuntos mundiales", dijo.


----------



## rubicon (28 Abr 2020)

Varios sitios auguran que la plata se levantará una vez que la desaceleración económica se estabilice.

El Silver Institute ha publicado su *Encuesta Mundial de la Plata de 2020*, un informe que incluye un resumen general del mercado de la plata durante el pasado año y una mirada al futuro mientras transcurre el 2020. La demanda global de plata aumentó en 2019 impulsada por una pico significativo de inversiones en este metal. Por otra parte, la producción disminuyó por cuarto año consecutivo. 

Informe sobre la plata traducido

Otro sitio con lleva muchos pronósticos bien acertados, thedailycoin

Why Is Silver Stagnant, and When Will it Start Moving?

Explican que en tiempos de crisis la plata suele caer, acá está el gráfico




y el oro tiende a posicionarse:




con lo cual esta tendencia bajista de la plata no es tan sorpresiva y puede revertirse en cualquier momento.


----------



## tastas (28 Abr 2020)

A ver si de la boca de Putin os lo aprendemos mejor: criptomoneda estatal es imposible pot definición.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> A ver si de la boca de Putin os lo aprendemos mejor: criptomoneda estatal es imposible pot definición.



Criptomoneda estatal = medio de pago
Reserve currency = oro (no lo controla ningún estado)

Escenario Freegold = medios de pago estatales y oro como reserva de valor.

_______

Gold Bars Are Flying 11,000 Miles to New York to Ease Supply Squeeze

Según la Perth Mint no hay escasez de oro, lo que pasa es que no está en el lugar correcto ni en el formato correcto...


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Criptomoneda estatal = medio de pago
> Reserve currency = oro (no lo controla ningún estado)
> 
> Escenario Freegold = medios de pago estatales y oro como reserva de valor.
> ...



Si yo voy al Mercadona y no hay bandejas de pollo, porque el pollo está en Tarragona y aun está vivo, porque no hay quien lo mate, que diga la Perth Mint lo que le de la gana, pero pollo no hay para comprar y eso es escasez.
Ahora cuando se reabra todo y no tenga metal fundido desde Suiza para poder acuñar bullion y los pedidos de los mayoristas echen humo en los mails, veremos que divertido.


----------



## Ricardgar (28 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Os dejo una entrevista a Egon von Greyerz de hace unas 3 semanas que he tenido la oportunidad de ver hoy.
Como hace ya algunos días que se realizó, puede que alguien la haya colgado en el hilo aunque no lo recuerdo. Mis disculpas si el material es repetido.
Es muy interesante y trata de varios temas, algunos de los cuales se han comentado mucho en el hilo.
Comenta la farsa del mercado actual del oro, de que el mercado de valores va a seguir bajando aunque parezca que se está recuperando, de que un mercado de valores al alza puede producirse mientras su moneda se está destruyendo (caso Venezuela), da su opinión sobre Bitcoin como herramienta especulativa pero no de reserva de valor, de si es posible una confiscación en el mercado del oro, que una tributación mayor sería más efectiva que una confiscación para los estados y otros temas de interés.
Para todos aquellos que dispongan de tiempo y tengan interés, recomiendo que la vean:
Un cordial saludo:


----------



## esseri (28 Abr 2020)

Otro k no puede , o no está dispuesto, a apechugar con el físico.
Algún matiz inquietante...como salir por pies sin siquiera colocar el chiringuito a otro ( ABN AMBRO, obviamente, lo hizo ). Qué puede hacer k estar fuera sea directamente mejor k el precio a sacar por el negocio ?






*Scotiabank to close its metals business: sources*

*Scotiabank cerrará su negocio de metales: fuentes*
*Scotia fue durante años el prestamista más grande del mundo para la industria física de metales preciosos, con una historia que se extiende hasta 1684*





*El Banco de Nueva Escocia le dijo al personal el martes que cerraría su negocio de metales. Chris Wattie / archivos de Reuters*
Reuters
Peter Hobson
28 de abril de 2020

LONDRES - El Banco de Nueva Escocia (Scotiabank) le dijo al personal el martes que cerraría su negocio de metales, cerrando el telón de uno de los nombres más venerados en el comercio de metales preciosos, dijeron a Reuters dos fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto.
*Scotia fue durante años el mayor prestamista del mundo para la industria física de metales preciosos, con una historia que se extiende hasta la fundación en 1684 del distribuidor de oro de Londres Mocatta Bullion, que compró en 1997*.
Una vez que un jugador global con más de 100 empleados en oficinas desde Nueva York y Londres hasta India y Hong Kong, el banco redujo drásticamente el negocio en 2018 después de una revisión estratégica y un intento fallido de encontrar un comprador.

Scotiabank eliminará la mitad de su negocio de metales, dicen las fuentes
El CEO de Scotiabank dice que la pandemia de coronavirus cambiará permanentemente la forma en que las personas viven y trabajan
Los grandes bancos de Canadá redujeron las tasas de las tarjetas de crédito para ayudar a los clientes en medio de la pandemia de COVID-19
*Pero sigue siendo uno de los cinco bancos que liquidan las operaciones de oro y uno de los 12 creadores de mercado que proporcionan liquidez en el mercado de Londres. También participa en subastas diarias que establecen un precio de referencia de oro utilizado a nivel mundial.*
"Scotia tuvo una llamada global con todo su personal de metales y dijo que estaba cerrando su negocio de metales", dijo una de las fuentes.



"El plan es relajar el negocio de los metales", dijo otro.
Una portavoz de Scotiabank declinó hacer comentarios.
Las fuentes dijeron que Scotia no asumiría nuevos negocios y cerraría las actividades existentes alrededor de principios de 2021. Algunos miembros del personal continuarían durante ese período mientras que otros serían despedidos, dijeron.
Según fuentes de la industria, alrededor de 15 personas trabajaban en el negocio de metales de Scotia, alrededor de las tres cuartas partes de ellas en metales preciosos y el resto en metales industriales.
Eso se compara con alrededor de 140 hace cinco años, dijeron las fuentes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*It will be much harder to get gold as Scotia winds down bullion desk – Sprott’s Peter Grosskopf*

*Será mucho más difícil obtener oro cuando Scotia termine el escritorio de lingotes - Peter Grosskopf de Sprott*


Noticias de Kitco  Martes 28 de abril de 2020 16:19


Los inversores físicos en metales preciosos siguen recibiendo malas noticias después de que Reuters informara que Scotiabank cerraría su negocio de metales preciosos para 2021. Peter Grosskopf, director ejecutivo de Sprott Inc., dijo que esto podría aumentar la escasez de suministro de oro. La pandemia de COVID-19 ya ha afectado gravemente la cadena de suministro global de los metales preciosos.
*"Ya estábamos teniendo dificultades para obtener la cantidad de ejercicio físico que requerimos. Creo que será mucho más difícil", dijo Grosskopf. "Es casi lo contrario de lo que está sucediendo en el mercado petrolero en este momento"*.


*En 2018, Scotia intentó sin éxito vender su negocio de metales preciosos y finalmente redujo el tamaño del departamento cuando no pudo encontrar un comprador. Grosskopf dijo que es una sorpresa que Scotia haya decidido cerrar su escritorio de metales preciosos en lugar de buscar otro comprador. 
"Tenían una posición muy prestigiosa como uno de los tres principales operadores en ese negocio*", dijo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Os dejo una entrevista a Egon von Greyerz de hace unas 3 semanas que he tenido la oportunidad de ver hoy.
> Como hace ya algunos días que se realizó, puede que alguien la haya colgado en el hilo aunque no lo recuerdo. Mis disculpas si el material es repetido.
> Es muy interesante y trata de varios temas, algunos de los cuales se han comentado mucho en el hilo.
> ...



Mil gracias. Me la he visto entera. Oir estas cosas te cambia la mentalidad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (29 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Plateros, de esta estupenda, página Silver me ha parecido interesante este comentario:
> 
> @silverseeker You were being prophetic. Corona virus scare has flattened everything, including gold and silver spot prices. But the physical market premiums are way up, just like the end of 2008. Hard to get one ounce silver coins for under $24 compared to $14-$15 spot. I wonder if I should buy more silver or silver stocks (or both) and hold on for dear life for the next 6+ years before selling?? 90-year and 60-year cycles are converging and things are like a rollercoaster. FED "printing" up to 6 Trillion onto future balance sheet, Congress approving MMT-like checks to peasants to keep them from burning the cities down. Physical Security seems to be just as important as what to invest in going forward.
> 
> ...



"El dinero no puede ser creado de la nada, sino que se degrada a la nada." Frase para enmarcar.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Otro k no puede , o no está dispuesto, a apechugar con el físico.
> Algún matiz inquietante...como salir por pies sin siquiera colocar el chiringuito a otro ( ABN AMBRO, obviamente, lo hizo ). *Qué puede hacer k estar fuera sea directamente mejor k el precio a sacar por el negocio ?
> 
> 
> ...



Si fuera un negocio sólido, estando al alza, no lo soltarían.
Así que sólo queda una respuesta, no es sólido.
¿Por qué?
Por lo que todo el mundo sabe.
El chiringuito de las trampas se va moviendo hacia el derrumbe.
Ya han hecho dinero con el jueguecito. 
Ahora toca coger el dinero y correr antes de que se les caiga encima el edificio.
La excusa del tiranovirus es ferpecta


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug @Ricardgar 
Para que algo sea medio de pago tiene que tener algún valor.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> @Spielzeug @Ricardgar
> Para que algo sea medio de pago tiene que tener algún valor.



El dinero fiat (medio de pago) tiene valor si es utilizado como medio de intercambio.
Para ello es necesario que algún actor estatal imponga su uso, si no su valor es cero.


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El dinero fiat (medio de pago) tiene valor si es utilizado como medio de intercambio.
> Para ello es necesario que algún actor estatal imponga su uso, si no su valor es cero.



El dinero fiat no tiene valor porque te impongan su uso, sino porque la gente confía en que sirva para algo = lo valora. En cuanto la gente desconfía en que ese dinero sirva para algo, lo encuentras en las papeleras (Venezuela).


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2020)

Pues estoy de acuerdo con Spielzeug. A mí me hace gracia cuando dicen que el valor de la moneda fiat depende de la confianza. ¿Qué confianza ni que leches? Si obligan a usarlo. Me parece mejor término fiat que fiduciario.


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El dinero fiat no tiene valor porque te impongan su uso, sino porque la gente confía en que sirva para algo = lo valora. En cuanto la gente desconfía en que ese dinero sirva para algo, lo encuentras en las papeleras (Venezuela).



 Jojojo...baratito, baratito...

Del fiat no se fía hace eones ni Leticia Savater. Éso sí, dále un par de maletines por el zulohorrible k tiene a la venta por 800 mil galgos y los trinca en cero coma y palmeando con el chirri. Pilla ahí confianza "popular" e imposición Castuza como autorización de valor fiat.

Te has emperráo en liderar algún ranking tras lo de los "hezpañoles ricos" de la Zapatero school ? Vale todo ...o es k te has encapricháo con algún Razzie en la balda de tu cuarto de baño ? Mira k con la edá nos volvemos raritax, eingsss ???

Primero : Putin le pega medio pase a un periolisto niñato y ya. Con éso, aparece el maxi bitcoñero de turno en twiter a ordeñar con su ascuasardinismo habitual atrofiando y sesgando el asunto a medida, como la vida misma...pero aburridísimo a a estas alturas ya, ké quieres k te diga.

Putin, más allá de su chicuelina marca de la casa, sólo intenta posicionar las chapas patrias por pura OFICIALIDÁ ( como buen castuzo, son las k defiende ) de las presuntamente descentralizadas. De hecho, es , tras la envainada represora chinorri, el líder más beligerante frente al "no respaldo" de las cryptos clásicas - de iniciativa presuntamente particular - por parte de instituciones reconocidas oficialmente.





En fin...lo de los bitcoñeros del 90% de Tether en vena - debate k, por cierto, obviais a rajatabla en vuestro mierdahilo panfletero - sentando cátedra sobre el dinero sin valor es de aúpa el Erandio. Un Tether cuyo respaldo son "los valores k su emisor - un exchange PETÁO de bitcoños , casualidá casualidosa - considere oportunos" y k confiere a BTC como uno ó un par de los dígitos de su cotización y Olé !... En fin...quítale el Tether y ese par de ceros a BTC y ahí ya, hablamos del Sermón de la montaña, las rubias premios Nobel y el ColaCao CON ó SIN azúcar . Si ej ke... 

Un sistema de Oro físico tokenizado como medio de pago , además de ser el terror de un Bitcoin cuyo discurso vendeburras como vehículo de la pasta institucional global quedaría en bragas , va como un guante a la Castuza para proyectar la operativa dorada y establecer unidá de cuenta y reserva de valor para otros tantos milenios como los ya operados en otros términos, pero esta vez, optimizados por una operativa k agiliza la histórica del Oro a magnitudes jamás vistas... Y, por cierto, resistente incluso a bloqueos operativos y hacks precisamente por la centralización de las bases de datos oficiales...k el anonimato mola...pero no lo es todo. ( *si el modelo k reclama el Shanhai Gold Exchange se respalda con una descentralización parcial con nodos oficiales de los castuzos integrantes de esa moneda dorada global, la titularidá del token dorado con k se complemente , sería HÁBIL incluso en una caída del sistema, respaldando así fisicamente un sistema de operativa cotidiana vía token * - cuaderno & boli y a tomar por culo... para k haya harina o petróleo en destino, suficiente - ). Obviamente, no es dinero descentralizado...pero ésa es otra conversa sin nada k ver con valores intrínsecos y/u operativos oficialmente - k , por otra parte, muchísima gente considera como los legítimos en cuanto a valor representable para con su riqueza - .



Resumiendo en ejemplo asequible :* Una Belt Road CENTRALIZADA con una capa de nodos DESCENTRALIZADOS - entre los países k adopten el invento - k validen la cadena se puede ATENDER EN VENTANILLA* aunke Iberdrola corte la luz , Movistar las redes ó alguno con cucurucho de albal lanze una bomba electrónica inhibidora, por ejemplo, *sin k los titulares del Oro físico k respalde ese sistema pierdan un puto miligramo, estableciendo un patrón Oro intercastuzo de facto*...k , repito, puedes mantener en un MadMax tecnonergético incluso con lápiz y papel ( mientras bitcoñeros y tantos otros cryptoadictos se pajearían y rezarían mirando sus claves privadas hasta k sus bloques volviesen a palpitar ) Por cierto...los k sus comeis con papas abanderando minutos y hasta HORAS de espera para validar transferencias hasta integrarlas en un bloque monolítico...sois los del Bitcoño esclerótico, no ? Pues éso, aplícate el cuento. ( Ah!...y con emular a DASH, por ejemplo, validaban las TX *en segundos*...operativa ensalzada respecto a la de BTC incluso por vuestro queridísimo Antonopoulos ).


----------



## Carlx (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El dinero fiat no tiene valor porque te impongan su uso, sino porque la gente confía en que sirva para algo = lo valora. En cuanto la gente desconfía en que ese dinero sirva para algo, lo encuentras en las papeleras (Venezuela).



El dinero Fiat como todo el dinero se basa en la confianza como tú dices, y en qué tienes que pagar impuestos con él.

O piensas que el oro tiene valor intrínseco y no valor por convención social?


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> El dinero Fiat como todo el dinero se basa en la confianza como tú dices, y en qué tienes que pagar impuestos con él.
> 
> O piensas que el oro tiene valor intrínseco y no valor por convención social?



Hasta el momento en que metes los impuestos como si fuera algo positivo para el valor de una moneda, estamos diciendo lo mismo.


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Hasta el momento en que metes los impuestos como si fuera algo positivo para el valor de una moneda, estamos diciendo lo mismo.



Lo mixmo, no...lomixmíximo.

Porke los IMPUESTOS los IMPONE , como todo diox sabe, Mary Poppins. Por éso el estado IMPOSITOR no tiene k ver nada en el uso de una moneda.

Oxtia,oxtia,oxtia...


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

*Gold price disconnects outdated legacy logistics and delivery eased with Digital Asset Tokens - CityAM*

*El precio del oro desconecta la logística heredada obsoleta y se facilita la entrega con tokens de activos digitales*






(a través de Getty Images)
Oro en Londres 1675 ofrecido, Oro en Nueva York 1775 oferta.
Brillante lo que podría ser mejor, incluso yo podría ganar dinero como comerciante, o eso crees.
El valor en dólares del oro negociado diariamente es pequeño en comparación con el sentimiento, es un componente básico de nuestras Noticias financieras, para nuestros datos económicos centrales; cómo lo estamos haciendo, cómo vamos a ser, qué va a pasar, qué ha pasado, comprar una casa, irse de vacaciones, casarse, tener hijos: indicadores generales de todo.


En este momento, parece roto, desordenado, y hasta cierto punto lo es. He echado un vistazo debajo del capó para tratar de entender qué está pasando, aquí están mis pensamientos de alto nivel y cuál creo que la solución debería y podría ser.
En un mercado globalizado, la desconexión de precios es inquietante. Trayendo recuerdos de expresiones como; Sub-prime, sobre apalancamiento, etc. Un público que lucha con informes de datos sensacionalistas necesita lo esencial claro y comprensible.
El precio que ve reportado en las noticias para el oro se basa en una onza troy de oro en Londres. Esa onza está en un bar, uno de los cientos de miles en una bóveda no especificada en Londres. Se supone que la barra pesa 400 onzas, pero en realidad puede oscilar entre 350 y 430 onzas, así es como se mantiene el oro físico de London Good Delivery.
El Gold se mantiene en bóvedas de alta seguridad y es supervisado, administrado y capitalizado por algunos bancos impresionantes. Los bancos brindan un servicio a los productores y refinadores de lingotes que necesitan un mercado confiable para entregar, cubrir y vender su producción de oro físico. Del otro lado del comercio están los inversores, financieros y, por supuesto, la industria global de la joyería.
La Bolsa Mercantil de Chicago, o CME como se le conoce, administra un mercado de futuros especuladores en oro, altamente líquido, donde el interés abierto a menudo eclipsa el inventario disponible. Pocos puestos se destinan realmente a la entrega física, la mayoría se cierra financieramente o se adelanta antes de la fecha de liquidación. Un intercambio mucho se basa en una barra de oro de 100 onzas, pero el precio se mantiene en USD por onza troy, como en Londres.


Existe arbitraje entre cada uno de los mercados, básicamente, la entrega al contado de Londres versus el precio de futuros de CME.
En diferentes momentos, un mercado puede impulsar al otro, especulador contra lo físico en los términos más amplios, pero ambos mercados son en gran medida interdependientes para el descubrimiento de precios.
Entonces, ¿qué ha sucedido para causar la desconexión del precio entre Londres y Nueva York? Covid 19 ha afectado la producción y el suministro disponible de barras de 100 onzas para bóvedas CME en Nueva York. El mercado comenzó a cotizar debido a la escasez de oferta de barras, elevando así el precio de los futuros a corto plazo. Cuando un diferencial de precio normal de alrededor de $ 1.5 esta es la norma, se extendió a $ 50, luego a $ 70 y brevemente a casi $ 100.
La pregunta sería por qué no satisfacer el déficit de barras en Nueva York y enviar oro desde las reservas de barras de 400 onzas de Londres en el avión a Nueva York, todo es oro, ¿verdad? Pero, al igual que una extraña tienda de libras que solo acepta libras, no monedas o teners, ¡el CME solo acepta barras de 100 onzas! Este es un problema que les aseguro que le está costando mucho a algunos jugadores. Bueno como el oro, a menos que las barras sean del tamaño incorrecto.
¿Cómo puede suceder algo así en este mercado? ¿Qué se puede hacer para lograr estabilidad y devolver un precio comprensible?


En mi opinión, un fuerte competidor para una solución a este y otros contratos basados en la entrega, los futuros de WTI como otro ejemplo en las noticias, son tokens de activos digitales. Ya están ganando algo de credibilidad callejera; dos bancos holandeses han acordado el uso para la prueba de las existencias de metales almacenados. La financiación de la mina de oro de alto rendimiento está disponible a través de token digital, la inversión inmobiliaria a través de token digital, es una lista creciente.
Todo está en el paquete, efectivamente, el token digital puede ser una prueba de estructura o producto, con todo el rendimiento relevante, KYC / AML, datos legales y financieros para el producto, inmutable, incorruptible.
Para el oro, los mercados de Londres y Nueva York tienen un precio en USD por onza por la misma finura. Como se discutió anteriormente, no puede entregar la barra a NY para compensar las obligaciones en NY, la barra es demasiado grande.
La nueva tecnología debería resolver este problema heredado que sale a la luz en momentos de estrés, justo cuando los mercados necesitan estabilidad y sentido.
Debería ser suficiente una ficha digital por una onza de oro en una bóveda en Londres, Nueva York o cualquier otra ubicación de bóveda confiable. No es lógico enviar oro, petróleo o cualquier otro producto a una ubicación solo para demostrar que existe.


Alquile, arriende, compre, invierta, mantenga los tokens como lo hace con el activo subyacente, el oro. El sistema no garantiza falsificación ni doble gasto con los tokens intercambiables por metal o moneda, y se transfiere al instante de forma segura y rápida.
La tecnología es probada, segura y puede mejorarse con una prueba de procedencia adicional de la cadena de suministro dentro del mismo paquete.



_*Mike Greenacre, cofundador de Digital RFQ. Inicialmente un geofísico de exploración, Mike ha negociado y negociado metales preciosos durante más de 20 años y proporciona soluciones Fintech al mercado de lingotes, incluido el proyecto de transparencia de precios global LBMAi.*_


----------



## cuidesemele (29 Abr 2020)

ay redios!

Bank of Japan set for unlimited money printing


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> ay redios!
> 
> Bank of Japan set for unlimited money printing




Jodeeeeer. Yo soy de letras, pero recuerdo algo de matemáticas, y que me corrijan... pero el valor de una constante dividido por infinito es..... CERO!

Si la riqueza del país la representamos en infinitos papelitos , esos papelitos no valen NADA. Joder es matemática. O estamos dirigios por una panda de anormales iletrados, o realmente son muy listos....

Se me ocurren que la megahiperinflación podría ser una especie de reset total: Todo el mundo se quedaría sin nada, pero también sin deudas.

Ejemplo, debes 200.000 euros de la hipoteca, pero esos 200.000 euros se han convertido en el equivalente a 20 euros..... coges tu billete de 1 millon de euros vas al banco, liquidas l hipoteca y todavía te dan las vueltas.... El efecto es que se han condonado las deudas....

Logicamente tamién los activos monetarios y fiduciarios perderían todo o casi todo su valor


----------



## Aro (29 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Jodeeeeer. Yo soy de letras, pero recuerdo algo de matemáticas, y que me corrijan... pero el valor de una constante dividido por infinito es..... CERO!
> 
> Si la riqueza del país la representamos en infinitos papelitos , esos papelitos no valen NADA. Joder es matemática. O estamos dirigios por una panda de anormales iletrados, o realmente son muy listos....
> 
> ...



L_G estaba tratando de explicar que si ese dinero se queda, como viene sucediendo hasta ahora, en el sistema financiero, bien como reservas de la banca, o para liquidar activos financieros (tapar agujeros), su "velocidad" es muy poca, no llega a "la calle" por lo que no tiene porqué generar inflación.

Por ejemplo, si produces miles de millones de toneladas de diamantes y los inmobilizas en un pozo profundo, su "velocidad" es cero, no bajaría su valor. Para que baje su valor tienes que ponerlos en el mercado (moverlos, darles velocidad).


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> L_G estaba tratando de explicar que si ese dinero se queda, como viene sucediendo hasta ahora, en el sistema financiero, bien como reservas de la banca, o para liquidar activos financieros (tapar agujeros), su "velocidad" es muy poca, no llega a "la calle" por lo que no tiene porqué generar inflación.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si produces miles de millones de toneladas de diamantes y los inmobilizas en un pozo profundo, su "velocidad" es cero, no bajaría su valor. Para que baje su valor tienes que ponerlos en el mercado (moverlos, darles velocidad).



Sí, claro, pero entiendo que si dan el dinero al sistema financiero este lo va a mover. Es decir el a un banco le da un millon él hará préstamos por valor de 10 millones, con lo cual a la larga el sistema financiero tendría un efecto multiplicador


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

Aro dijo:


> L_G estaba tratando de explicar que si ese dinero se queda, como viene sucediendo hasta ahora, en el sistema financiero, bien como reservas de la banca, o para liquidar activos financieros (tapar agujeros), su "velocidad" es muy poca, no llega a "la calle" por lo que no tiene porqué generar inflación.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si produces miles de millones de toneladas de diamantes y los inmobilizas en un pozo profundo, su "velocidad" es cero, no bajaría su valor. Para que baje su valor tienes que ponerlos en el mercado (moverlos, darles velocidad).



Ummm...no sé, Rick...hace tiempo, puede...o podría enjugarse/camuflarse. Pero a estas alturas...

La emisión histórica acumulada está ya a unos niveles k simplemente los accionistas k surfean las olas del regadío de la Fed o los gestores de esas mierdaempresas subvencionadas vía Bonus ya representan unas fugas a esa estrategia teoricamente estanca - o casi - y un detonante de inflación y burbujas de primer orden en otros sectores. Con semejantes tsunamis, todo se filtra en mayor o menor medida.

No sólo los truños rescatados donde presuntamente se entierra el capital emitido multiplican exponencialmente su fiat...los parásitos mencionados, también. Y esa es pasta libre y salvaje para moverse a conveniencia , velocidá y antojo más allá de los nichos supuestamente inmovilizados sobre los k los manguerazos de impresora actúan directamente. Las burbujas en sectores no regados, están ahí, la despiporrante burbuja inmobiliaria global no hay más k verla ( por cierto, con el Oro, al parecer, uniéndose a la fiesta, k , aunque tarde, bienvenida sea ).

En fin...el Ponzi de agraciados es también, a estas alturas, elefantiásico.


----------



## Aro (29 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí, claro, pero entiendo que si dan el dinero al sistema financiero este lo va a mover. Es decir el a un banco le da un millon él hará préstamos por valor de 10 millones, con lo cual a la larga el sistema financiero tendría un efecto multiplicador



La experiencia dice lo contrario.
Las circunstancias explican lo contrario.
Los datos muestran lo contrario.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> El dinero Fiat como todo el dinero se basa en la confianza como tú dices, y en qué tienes que pagar impuestos con él.
> 
> O piensas que el oro tiene valor intrínseco y no valor por convención social?



Yo lo llamaría dinero estatal ya que no depende de la confianza si no de su imposición por parte de un Estado como la única forma de pago admitida para redimir deudas e impuestos.

Si dependiese únicamente de la confianza seguiríamos utilizando pesetas, liras, marcos... Justo cuando anuncian que no van a imprimir más va la gente y deja de confiar en ellos y empiezan a confiar por las buenas en una nueva moneda con un nuevo emisor. 

Según la lógica de que es cuestión de "confianza" tenía que haber subido la peseta (y las demás de divisas europeas) respecto al resto de bienes ya que iba a ser cada vez más escasa... El caso es que su "confianza" se esfumó en la fecha en la que dijeron que se cambiaba por otro formato de moneda estatal.

Con el oro en cambio, cuando dijeron que se desligaba del dólar no ocurrió lo mismo que con las divisas europeas cuando fueron sustituidas por el euro. Ocurrió justo lo contrario y sigue generando más confianza que las monedas estatales pese a que no requiere de su imposición por parte de ningún Estado para tener valor. 

@tastas ,creo que deberías darle una vuelta a tu razonamiento... el valor del oro proviene de que es el mejor material disponible en la naturaleza para ser usado como reserva de valor por sus características físicas y químicas (intrínsecas a ese elemento y no a otros). La mejor reserva de valor = el mejor dinero


----------



## Carlx (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría dinero estatal ya que no depende de la confianza si no de su imposición por parte de un Estado como la única forma de pago admitida para redimir deudas e impuestos.
> 
> Si dependiese únicamente de la confianza seguiríamos utilizando pesetas, liras, marcos... Justo cuando anuncian que no van a imprimir más va la gente y deja de confiar en ellos y empiezan a confiar por las buenas en una nueva moneda con un nuevo emisor.
> 
> ...



Bueno, sería confianza en que el Estado emisor va a pagar sus deudas?

De todas formas recordemos que el 97% del dinero en circulación es creado por la banca privada concediendo créditos


----------



## Carlx (30 Abr 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> No, sería confianza en que ese dinero va a mantener su poder adquisitivo, para lo cual:
> - A) El Estado no va a imprimir más biletes de forma siginificativa (no inflación)
> - Y B) la cantidad de bienes y servicios ofertados en ese espacio monetario no se va a reducir (no crisis)
> 
> ...



Insisto, el 97% de la masa monetaria la crea la banca privada emitiendo préstamos.

O sea deuda...

Los Bancos centrales crean reservas para esa banca privada, contra la deuda pública de los Estados.

Esto lleva siendo así desde el Siglo 17 independientemente de que el papel moneda esté o no ligado a bienes y servicios o metales que se envilecian al gusto del consumidor


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Abr 2020)

¿Que bajón?


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

https://www.business-standard.com/a...aya-tritiya-amid-lockdown-120042801522_1.html

Parece que las plataformas digitales para comprar oro están triunfando en la India durante el confinamiento por el coronavirus. También permiten realizar pagos con diferentes plataformas como Google pay

Invest in Gold - Buy and Sell Gold online with Gold Account
60 millones de cuentas dicen tener...
Es una colaboración entre la compañía estatal MMTC y la refinería Suiza Pamp

@esseri , esto te va a interesar


----------



## esseri (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Digital platforms strike gold on Akshaya Tritiya amid lockdown
> 
> Parece que las plataformas digitales para comprar oro están triunfando en la India durante el confinamiento por el coronavirus. También permiten realizar pagos con diferentes plataformas como Google pay
> 
> ...



Merci, ayer pipeé por encima otra parecida, también en India.

El efecto de red es crucial, el mayor lastre ahora mismo para proyectar la inercia conseguida - brillante en medio de la jodienda generalizada y k ni por el forro habría k dejar pasar, imo -. Y la posibilidá de microcompras, si el sistema es sólido, un buen elemento en estimular ese efecto ( yo a día de hoy, el Oro tokenizado lo veo para tener una oncita o menos cargada y tirar de cash cotidiano, por ejemplo...es un formato k requiere muchísima consistencia para pasar a "Ligas Mayores" ...pero las microcuentas sí k son un nuevo valor añadido del crypto al sector Orero, imo ...y otra teta k estrujar , aunke sea más pinta k movimiento real ) . Falta ver ké actores se mojarán en caso de k el sector se perciba interesante para generar iniciativas, k ésa es otra. Dinero llama a dinero...pero para saltos cualitativos, el primero tiene k entrar y aparecer jugadores de caché.

Veo muy importante ponerse pronto en máximos para no perderle la mano a todo el ambiente pro Oro generado, cosa k sería bastante estúpida. Para profanos, es muy pronto meternos en standbys prolongados de precio, no lo entenderían - hay foreros k hablan de bajadas por unas decenas de pavos, tú me dirás - . De todos modos, mientras las cryptos no se pongan alcistas a largo, todo OK. Pero k se está rifando beatificar nuevos sectores de destino fiat es evidente y habría k aprovecharlo...esperemos k la ausencia de sectores prósperos en medio de todo éste bloqueo marque pauta a favor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Abr 2020)

Una duda personal a ver si me podéis echar un cable.

Tengo con otros 3 socios una sociedad profesional, tenemos en una cuenta un remanente ahorrado (tampoco nada del otro mundo, unos 40.000 euros). Mi idea es dejarlos en la sociedad para cuando hagan falta, pero tengo bastante claro que antes o después ( probablemente cuando empiece una mini-reactivación económica), llegará una inflación severa y me gustaría protegerles de alguna forma.

Descarto comprar oro físico pues siendo un dinero "compartido" y aunque la relación es buena, no lo veo. Había pensado proponerles comprar algo que sea seguro y "represente" oro. Hace un tiempo vi un post de @Spielzeug que comentaba que Australia había sacado una crypto basada en el oro... no tengo ni idea de cryptos pero eso a lo mejor podría ser una idea... 

De estos temas no tienen mucha idea ninguno, así que primero lo tengo que entender bien yo para poder explicárselo sin que flipen mucho. ¿ Como lo veis? Gracias por las aportaciones


----------



## esseri (30 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una duda personal a ver si me podéis echar un cable.
> 
> Tengo con otros 3 socios una sociedad profesional, tenemos en una cuenta un remanente ahorrado (tampoco nada del otro mundo, unos 40.000 euros). Mi idea es dejarlos en la sociedad para cuando hagan falta, pero tengo bastante claro que antes o después ( probablemente cuando empiece una mini-reactivación económica), llegará una inflación severa y me gustaría protegerles de alguna forma.
> 
> ...



No sé cómo vas de "taco" ...pero 40 lagartos pinta un huevo para empezar a enredar a ese nivel, imo. Mira los caps de Tether Gold o la chapa de la Perth mint k comentas...son de risa. El de la Perth Mint en concreto no mueve al día ni esos 40 trompos vuestros . Tú me dirás.

*Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap*

De las vistas, ésta no tenía mala pinta , un prohrama de entregas asequible y atienden por mail con rapidez para todo lo k quisieras consultar. Paso a paso, se podría ir picoteando algo. Paso a paso, imo.

*Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?*

Pero lo dicho, éso a tu consideración y cábalas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Abr 2020)

La que ésta liando el Bicho y aun así el horo no bate records...nada mas señoría...


----------



## rubicon (30 Abr 2020)

Ayer gold.org publicó su informe anual sobre tendencia del mercado de oro. Contra toda lógica y supuestos, la demanda de oro se incrementó sólo un 1% a nivel mundial. Esto sucedió porque los mercados orientales contrajeron la demanda de joyas, el cierre de refinerías, mineras, aeropuertos y todo lo que arrastró el covid hizo que la compra de metales se complicara, pero la demanda en inversiones fue record, por eso los números que tenemos:

Las inversiones sostienen los números del oro
El informe completo de la gold
Demanda occidental vs demanda oriental


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> hay foreros k hablan de bajadas por unas decenas de pavos, tú me dirás -



Hay gente que no sirve para invertir, ya sea oro o cualquier cosa.

Un amigo compro varias onzas a 1162 euros la onza, de esto hara año y pico, quizas incluso menos.

Pegaron un bajon, igual llegaron a los 1140 euros la onza, no eran muchas las que mi amigo habia comprado.

La compra fue en degussa, sede fisica de madrid.

Mi amigo empezo a ponerse nervioso con esos 20 eurillos que habia bajado cada onza, yo le decia que era normal en el oro, su idea al parecer era que subieran 200 euros cada una y venderlas en un siguiente viaje a madrid, no aspiraba a mucho mas, a mi ya me tenia las orejas calientes con el porculo que estaba dando por 20 euros que habia bajado cada onza, ha sido una mala inversion, las voy a vender antes de que bajen mas, esto del oro no me convence, un tio que no le hacia falta el dinero para nada y el porculo que estaba dando inmenso.

Al final le dije mira si no las quieres me las traes yo te doy lo que pagaste por ellas en degussa, me ahorro el tener que pedirlas, el que me apunten en ningun sitio..........

Aqui estan ahora, lo curioso es ver al otro preguntando ahora nuevamente donde puede comprar, tenia algunas monedas para vender y es amigo pero por no escucharlo luego nuevamente si el oro baja aunque sea 5 euros, prefiero no venderle nada.


----------



## esseri (30 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ...Un amigo compro varias onzas a 1162 euros la onza...



EL brasas te ha dejáo los 1162 tatuáos en la bóveda del cráneo.


----------



## Daviot (30 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay gente que no sirve para invertir, ya sea oro o cualquier cosa.
> 
> Un amigo compro varias onzas a 1162 euros la onza, de esto hara año y pico, quizas incluso menos.
> 
> ...





Jajajaja..................pues habría que verle la cara que pondría cuando estaba la onza a 1600 euros, seguro que se daba de cabezazos contra la pared. Y espérate que no te diga que le devuelvas las onzas al precio que te las vendió, que se ha arrepentido y que tú te has aprovechado de él.

A amigos así hay que aplicarles el "no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Abr 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaja..................pues habría que verle la cara que pondría cuando estaba la onza a 1600 euros, seguro que se daba de cabezazos contra la pared. Y espérate que no te diga que le devuelvas las onzas al precio que te las vendió, que se ha arrepentido y que tú te has aprovechado de él.
> 
> A amigos así hay que aplicarles el "no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno".




Pues no te creas que no las pediria, lo que pasa que al poco de vendermelas ya estaba nervioso nuevamente viendo que habian subido unos pocos euros y le dije por aquella epoca que las habia vendido y con el beneficio me habia dado para un par de pilingis que con eso ya me daba por satisfecho, de esa manera se queda medio tranquilo viendo que yo tampoco le habia sacado mucho.

Pero que si........ hay mucha gente asi, yo deje de recomendar comprar oro a amigos y familia por que me di cuenta que bajaba la onza 5 euros y ya se ponian nerviosos.

Yo tambien me pongo nervioso pero viendo que el oro no esta en 5000 o 10000 la onza, pero no me pongo a mirar si ha bajado o subido unos euros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> EL brasas te ha dejáo los 1162 tatuáos en la bóveda del cráneo.



El brasas y que estuvo bastante tiempo en ese dinero, subia y bajaba pero se mantenia en ese entorno, yo compre bastante a ese precio, este hombre es buena gente pero no veas el tormento que dio por que bajo un poco, pues si miraba todos los dias el precio para en el momento en el que volviera a los 1162 euros salir corriendo a vender para recuperar su dinero.

Yo habria comprado bastante mas aun habiendo subido luego un poco, habia un forero de malaga al que conoci y le compre algunas cosas, este forero tenia mas cosas que queria comprarle, tambien un aleman que conoci por ebay y que tenia tienda fisica en berlin me daba muy buenos precios para lingotes de 100 gramos, sobre los 3700 euros aproximados.

Tenia bastantes de estas cosas para comprar pero por enfermedad familiar tuve que parar de comprar y pasar a vender algunas cosas, las cuentas quedaron estrozadas y ahora que podia empezar a recuperar mi economia el virus ha hecho que vuelva a minimos jaja


----------



## esseri (1 May 2020)

*China's gold trade sees robust growth in Q1 - China.org.cn

" **El comercio de oro de China experimenta un fuerte crecimiento en el primer trimestre*
Xinhua, 1 de mayo de 2020


El mercado de oro de China creció sustancialmente en el primer trimestre (Q1) de 2020, ya que los inversores buscaron activos de refugio en medio del brote de COVID-19, según la Asociación de Oro de China (CGA).
La facturación combinada de todos los productos de oro en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai (SGE) se disparó un 54,08 por ciento a 6,4 billones de yuanes (alrededor de 907 mil millones de dólares) en el primer trimestre, mostraron los datos de CGA.
El volumen comercial se expandió en un 24 por ciento respecto al año anterior a 18,000 toneladas en SGE en los primeros tres meses.
Durante el mismo período, el volumen comercial total de futuros de oro en la Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghai aumentó un 62,26 por ciento a 20.600 toneladas, con una facturación que se disparó un 94,25 por ciento interanual a 7,06 billones de yuanes.
Los precios mundiales del oro promediaron 1.585,22 dólares por onza en el primer trimestre, un aumento del 21,58 por ciento interanual.*"*


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

Se va haciendo oficial que hay dos mercados del oro con dos precios diferentes, el COMEX denominado en dólares y el SGE denominado en yuanes:
Gold Market Diverges With Demand Rising in West, Falling in East - BNN Bloomberg

En el COMEX se paga más caro que en el SGE ya que tiene problemas de liquidez (no tiene apenas oro físico disponible para la entrega). Uno es principalmente papel y derivados (el COMEX) y el otro principalmente de físico (SGE).

También está el mercado de Londres, el LBMA, que ha tenido que salir al rescate del COMEX el último mes. El mercado de Londres está formado por varios bancos (Rothshild a la cabeza) que empiezan a abandonar el barco por falta de físico.
Primero fue el holandés ABN AMRO:
ABN AMRO leaves gold investors empty-handed - Geotrendlines
Ahora el canadiense Scotiabank:
Scotiabank's metals business closure could impact daily gold price discovery - analysts

Quién será el próximo en salirse del LBMA por falta de físico? Vienen turbulencias en el mercado del oro...

El precio que marca el mercado de Londres está entre el del COMEX y el del SGE


----------



## esseri (1 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold Market Diverges With Demand Rising in West, Falling in East - BNN Bloomberg



*(detalle)*
""La demanda de oro continuará sintiendo los efectos de Covid-19 para el resto de 2020", dijo Street. "En particular, la divergencia entre la inversión en ETF respaldados por oro y los consumidores a través de joyas probablemente continuará hasta que haya una mayor certeza económica y de mercado". "

A título de impresión personal, iba a apostillar exctamente éso sobre mi post anterior.

Lecturas?

- K el poder adquisitivo sobre el Oro puede comenzar a abrir brecha entre plebe e instituciones/jrancapital. A ver cómo evoluciona el precio ( pero era elemento capital en todos los análisis sobre la bajada de consumo "Popular" en China, India, etc )

- K esa tendencia , si no revela , k sería mucho decir... favorece la remonetización del Oro. Proyectar su precio y abrir esa brecha podría ser toda una declaración de intenciones macro en ese sentido.

( por cierto, el otro día , ante lo k quería ser un menosprecio a k la Plata a cuenta de su carácter no monetario y k k sólo se quería para joyas , pensaba en cuánto podría proyectarse su demanda industrial - joyería - ante una tendencia a la remonetización del Oro...en cómo esa coyuntura podría darse *previamente* a una hipotética monetización platera por inercia a k , según repetidas opiniones, conduciría la del Oro. Con ese factor añadido precediendo una remonetización final platera...mejor ni pensar en la escasez con k entraría en ese último escenario final ).


----------



## timi (1 May 2020)

dejo esto

After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"



Los bancos que se retiran del mercado de Londres no lo hacen por falta de dinero fiat (los bancos centrales pueden imprimir todo lo que quieran), lo hacen por falta de oro físico para cumplir con sus compromisos. Si el default es por falta de oro físico de poco va a poder servir el crédito de 7 billones de dólares la CME.

En cualquier caso es indicativo de las tensiones que hay en los mercados occidentales y señal de que no va a tardar en ocurrir algo. El mecanismo para descubrir el precio del oro está roto. Cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un precio nuevo que sirva para cuadrar los balances de los bancos centrales y oficializar el reset monetario


----------



## esseri (1 May 2020)

El Swift de los parias.

*Iran Is Hauling Gold Bars Out of Venezuela’s Almost-Empty Vaults - BNN Bloomberg*


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 May 2020)

Intersante porque el video es de hace algunos años, pero es aplicable totalmente a la situación actual


----------



## TomBolillo (2 May 2020)

Y @racional , no nos olvidemos de él


----------



## Membroza (2 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Intersante porque el video es de hace algunos años, pero es aplicable totalmente a la situación actual



Muy interesante en 10:30. Creo que ahora estamos en ese momento. Igual pasó en 2008 con el precio del oro.

A diferencia de Zimbaue o la Alemania de Weimar, ese dinero impreso apenas va a llegar a la gente, por lo que los bienes que compramos en el día a día subirán poco de precio cuando pase el virus, pues ahora entramos en deflacion. Lo que sí causará inflación es en activos, como bonos, acciones, etc. Por eso creo que es buen momento para adquirir dicho tipo de activos.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Los 15 'sabios' de Pedro Sánchez en la crisis del coronavirus: médicos, altos cargos y profesionales afines

Viendo los expertos que asesoran al gobierno respecto al coronavirus, hay que destacar la presencia de un experto en el sistema monetario Internacional, Miguel Otero Iglesias, que tiene el siguiente currículum:
Biografia

Es fundador y coordinador del *European Think Tank Network on China (ETNC)* y mirando sus publicaciones veo que tiene la siguiente en colaboración con un chino en el año 2015:

Error - Cookies Turned Off
*EU‐China Collaboration in the Reform of the International Monetary System: Much Ado About Nothing*

El perfil del colaborador chino parece que está especializado en temas relacionados con la internalización del yuan:
https://cn.linkedin.com/in/ming-zhang-35533343

Es un artículo de pago así que me quedaré con la duda sobre lo que pone. Lo que está claro es que este "virus" tiene un componente geopolítico y monetario que hace que el gobierno necesite de un experto en estos temas. Se está gestionando el reset monetario, lo que confirma la tesis principal del hilo que tengo en el principal:
Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?



Membroza dijo:


> Muy interesante en 10:30. Creo que ahora estamos en ese momento. Igual pasó en 2008 con el precio del oro.
> 
> A diferencia de Zimbaue o la Alemania de Weimar, ese dinero impreso apenas va a llegar a la gente, por lo que los bienes que compramos en el día a día subirán de precio cuando pase el virus, pues ahora entramos en deflacion. Lo que sí causará inflación es en activos, como bonos, acciones, etc. Por eso creo que es buen momento para adquirir dicho tipo de activos.



Cuidado no os pillé con el pie cambiado...
Tito Trump enviando cheques de 1200$ al mes a todo el mundo + 600$ semanales a todo los desempleados

Y no es el único país que lo está haciendo


----------



## Jake el perro (2 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay gente que no sirve para invertir, ya sea oro o cualquier cosa.
> 
> Un amigo compro varias onzas a 1162 euros la onza, de esto hara año y pico, quizas incluso menos.
> 
> ...



Hiciste buen negocio


----------



## Membroza (2 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuidado no os pillé con el pie cambiado...
> Tito Trump enviando cheques de 1200$ al mes a todo el mundo + 600$ semanales a todo los desempleados
> 
> Y no es el único país que lo está haciendo



Bueno, por otro lado la gente no está ingresando nada, con lo cual la cosa se medio compensa. A mi no me pilla con el pie cambiado; aprovechando la bajada de los $1700 he comprado 4 onzas


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bueno, por otro lado la gente no está ingresando nada, con lo cual la cosa se medio compensa. A mi no me pilla con el pie cambiado; aprovechando la bajada de los $1700 he comprado 4 onzas



Yo veo similitudes con otros episodios de hiperinflación: el PIB se hunde mientras la masa monetaria se dispara:




La velocidad del dinero tendiendo a cero según la fórmula de la teoría monetaria moderna (la estafa fiat) :




Según @Long_Gamma no debería haber hiperinflación ya que la velocidad del dinero disminuye... Yo creo que vamos de cabeza a la hiperinflación y a un reset monetario.

Palomitas y suerte!


----------



## timi (2 May 2020)

"The Dam Has Burst": Why David Einhorn Thinks The Coronavirus Shock Will Lead To Soaring Inflation


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo veo similitudes con otros episodios de hiperinflación: el PIB se hunde mientras la masa monetaria se dispara:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 308166
> 
> ...



No se si has visto el anterior video que he puesto. 

Explica como fue la hiperinflacion en la Rep de Weimar. Basicamente explica:

Que durante la guerra y posguerra se disparo la impresion de Marcos pero no se produjo inflacion por el tema de la velocidad de circulacion del dinero. La gente seguia con mentalidad de guerra, no gastaba .

Pero a los pocos años la gente empezó a sentirse mas comoda y se empezo a gastar...la sensacion de "lo peor ha pasado" fue realmente el desencadenante... La inmensa masa de dinero se empezo a mover y los precios a subir...esto generó un primer escalon de prehiperinflación que se consiguio frenar, pero como el gobierno seguía imprimiendo marcos para pagar las indemnizaciones de guerra la hiperinfación se disparó.

Trasladado esto a la actualidad creo que estariamos en periodo de posguerra. Hay dinero pero no circula porque se prevé una recesión. Habra un desplome de precios en general durante un tiempo...pero llegará un momento en que el ciclo aflojará.. Y muchos pensaran "lo peor ha pasado" los bancos volveran a dar crédito y como la cantidad de dinero es ingente ahí vendrá la gorda...

La duda seria el timing pues es el tiempo que queda para hacer los deberes... 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 May 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bueno, por otro lado la gente no está ingresando nada, con lo cual la cosa se medio compensa. A mi no me pilla con el pie cambiado; aprovechando la bajada de los $1700 he comprado 4 onzas



donde lo has comprado? gracias.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 May 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bueno, por otro lado la gente no está ingresando nada, con lo cual la cosa se medio compensa. A mi no me pilla con el pie cambiado; aprovechando la bajada de los $1700 he comprado 4 onzas



Ahhh pero que las onzas físicas han bajado de precio por las dos o tres horas que las onzas de papel estuvieron ligeramente por bajo de 1700$.? 
Vaya por Dios, se me han escapado..


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No se si has visto el anterior video que he puesto.
> 
> Explica como fue la hiperinflacion en la Rep de Weimar. Basicamente explica:
> 
> ...



Ha habido muchos casos de hiperinflación aparte de la República de Weimar o Zimbabue. Yugoslavia, Hungría, China, Venezuela, Francia con los assignats...

En todos ellos confluyen los siguientes factores:
-Aumento de la masa monetaria
-Altos niveles de endeudamiento
-Disminucion del PIB
-Comercio exterior restringido
-Crisis fiscal

En esas circunstancias la gente suele preferir bienes tangibles por miedo a no poderlos conseguir en el futuro*. *Creo que se dan los factores necesarios para que eso ocurra. Al menos en mi caso personal estoy actuando así ya que dudo de que muchos productos vayan a estar disponibles en el futuro (al menos a estos precios) viendo que se han dejado de producir (disminución del PIB) o no se pueden importar (comercio exterior restringido)

En todos los casos de hiperinflación se vuelve al dinero "duro".


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ahhh pero que las onzas físicas han bajado de precio por las dos o tres horas que las onzas de papel estuvieron ligeramente por bajo de 1700$.?
> Vaya por Dios, se me han escapado..




Hombre algunos compran las onzas de oro de una en una haciendo un buen esfuerzo, si en esa pequeña bajada ya te has podido ahorrar el envío de 25 o 30 pavos mal no está.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hombre algunos compran las onzas de oro de una en una haciendo un buen esfuerzo, si en esa pequeña bajada ya te has podido ahorrar el envío de 25 o 30 pavos mal no está.



Si, si, si me parece muy bien, pero mi pregunta sigue siendo la misma... 
En las tiendas físicas de oro (que no sigue habiendo prácticamente oro) bajo el precio de las onzas?


----------



## Membroza (3 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> donde lo has comprado? gracias.



BullionVault


----------



## Membroza (3 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, si, si me parece muy bien, pero mi pregunta sigue siendo la misma...
> En las tiendas físicas de oro (que no sigue habiendo prácticamente oro) bajo el precio de las onzas?



En BullionVault compro físico a precio spot prácticamente. Pago por custodia, pues no tengo sitio seguro en casa para guardar el dinero.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, si, si me parece muy bien, pero mi pregunta sigue siendo la misma...
> En las tiendas físicas de oro (que no sigue habiendo prácticamente oro) bajo el precio de las onzas?



En algunas como en Degussa sí, un búfalo de oro estuvo entre 1708- 1735 en ese rato, que sí, que no es mucho.


----------



## Ricardgar (3 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No se si has visto el anterior video que he puesto.
> 
> Explica como fue la hiperinflacion en la Rep de Weimar. Basicamente explica:
> 
> ...



Buenos días.
Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario. 
Creo que muchos de los que estamos aquí sabemos que esto no va a acabar bien y, en consecuencia, toca hacer los deberes, pero no sabemos del tiempo que disponemos para ello.
Creo que mientras dure el tema de la pandemia, tenemos tiempo para hacer los deberes o acabar de hacerlos. 
Estos cambios de tendencia suelen producirse cuando hay un cambio en el sentimiento de la gente.
Ahora mismo estamos en una fase de incertidumbre provocada por el virus, el cual ha reducido el gasto de las personas por motivos varios (cierre de negocios, gente desempleada, etc...). A su vez se está aumentando la base monetaria de una manera bestial aumentando la deuda global, ya de por sí, descontrolada.
No sabemos cuanto tiempo va a durar esta fase pero creo que los grandes centros de poder están utilizando este periodo de tiempo para acabar de apuntalar el nuevo sistema económico-financiero al que nos van a llevar. Me imagino que, como siempre, será bueno para ellos y malo para nosotros.
El peligro real podría residir cuando la percepción de la sociedad cambie, cuando todo vuelva a la normalidad (fase post-virus) y el consumo se vuelva a recuperar. Con la ingente cantidad de dinero que habrá, doy por hecho una subida de precios. No sé si habrá inflación o hiperinflación.
Si nos encontramos con la que muchos expertos llaman "burbuja del todo" parece que las consecuencias pueden ser hiperdesastrosas en lugar de desastrosas.
Pero, como ese aspecto no lo podemos controlar ni evitar ya que lo vamos a tener que vivir, quisiera centrarme en el timing del que habla Harrymorgan.
Os voy a pasar un video de un analista independiente, Chistopher Aaron que hace análisis muy interesantes. Tiene una sección premium (de pago) para suscriptores pero también suele publicar sin coste alguno parte de sus análisis cada dos semanas aprox. 
Os dejo su último video gratuito del pasado 1 de mayo en el cual analiza las similitudes entre la crisis del 29 y la actual.
También debería ser un aviso a aquellos que estén metidos en el mercado de valores ya que, al igual que en el video de Egon von Greyerz que puse el otro día, deja entrever una segunda fase de derrumbe del mercado de valores.
Espero que os guste.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ha habido muchos casos de hiperinflación aparte de la República de Weimar o Zimbabue. Yugoslavia, Hungría, China, Venezuela, Francia con los assignats...
> 
> En todos ellos confluyen los siguientes factores:
> -Aumento de la masa monetaria
> ...



Cuéntanos Spielz (si se puede) que estas acumulando, aparte de los mps que se sobre entiende que desde hace mucho ya se ha hecho y lo que quedaría ahora a última hora simplemente deben ser ajustes?


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ha habido muchos casos de hiperinflación aparte de la República de Weimar o Zimbabue. Yugoslavia, Hungría, China, Venezuela, Francia con los assignats...
> 
> En todos ellos confluyen los siguientes factores:
> -Aumento de la masa monetaria
> ...



Spiel, todos esos factores son circunstanciales, y no siempre han aparecido en pasados episodios hiperinflacionarios. “Adyuvantes” si, catalizadores no. 

El catalizador es siempre psicológico, relacionado con el comportamiento. Con las propiedades emergentes del sistema complejo que es la economía y el mercado.

Es lo que los monetaristas, post-keynesianos y austriacos fallan en entender (yo he estado ahí). Todos esos factores que citas son cuantitativos, ninguno behavioural. Para una inflación de dos dígitos (no hablemos ya de hiperinflación severa) hace falta que la confianza en el emisor se pierda. Añade a eso el erroneo entendimiento del credito por parte de esas corrientes y ya tenemos el circulo completo.

Conociendote, es gracioso que te bases en teorias Keynesianas y Monetaristas (ademas de austriacas, sí) para defender tu tesis hiperinflacionarias . El mantra que nunca muere de "too much money chasing too few goods"

En Weimar, la hiperinflación se desbocó a mediados-finales del ’22, cuando el gobierno alemán obligo a cada ciudadano a contribuir con un 10% de su patrimonio en la nueva emision de deuda estatal (bonos a los que el gobierno defaulteo posteriormente, como no podría ser de otra forma). En ese momento la población se dio cuenta que el gobierno estaba quebrado y se rompió la confianza (cuasi-imposible de recuperar ya). Llevaban imprimiendo dinero como locos tiempo pero sin catalizador.

El "catalizador" en un sistema complejo = phase transition. Abrupto. El que abre la puerta a la hiperinflacion. Segun monetaristas, post-keynesianos... deberia ser gradual, al depender de masa monetaria etc... (tus factores) creciendo exponencialmente. Pero no lo es, ya que es psicologico. Y no estamos cerca de esa phase transition, desde mi punto de vista.

En la fuerte inflación de finales ’70 ppios ’80 en USA (el USD perdió un *50%* de su valor en 3 años), el gobierno EEUU emitió deuda *en CHF!* Estaban acabados; pero apareció un tal Paul Volcker y el resto es historia. Uno de los pocos casos en los que estando al borde del abismo, se pudo revertir el rumbo.

Añade el aspecto político: como buen oasis anti-borreguil que creo es gran parte de este hilo, pocos creen la narrativa oficial sanitaria de la “pandemia”. La naturaleza de la misma es político-monetaria, con muchos frentes. En el frente USA, Trump tenía la reelección en el bolsillo pero la “pandemia” ha aparecido precisamente en su año de elecciones . Y en China (¿tendrá que ver que allí son poco amigos de Trump y su anti-globalismo y que le quieren fuera? Los demócratas en el congreso (con Pelosi) van a hacer todo lo posible para que las ayudas lleguen con cuentagotas al electorado, dilatando la situación hasta Nov, castigando a Trump. Lo mismo con los gobernadores Dems: negándose a levantar los estados de excepción y capitalizando el cabreo contra Trump (véase California). Biden con sus serios problemas cognitivos, puede que sea sustituido antes o despues de las elecciones y el coup sera completo. Ese es el plan.

Olvídate de dinero a espuertas al ciudadano en 2020. Solo con cuenta gotas para matenerse a flote. Nada de inflación.

Mi postura no ha variado un ápice: vamos a una deflación depresionaria grave. Después, probablemente, venga la hiperinflación. 

Mantengamos tu línea de pensamiento y la mía en paralelo y veamos qué pasa.


----------



## mr nobody (3 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, todos esos factores son circunstanciales, y no siempre han aparecido en pasados episodios hiperinflacionarios. “Adyuvantes” si, catalizadores no.
> 
> El catalizador es siempre psicológico, relacionado con el comportamiento. Con las propiedades emergentes del sistema complejo que es la economía y el mercado.
> 
> ...



Entonces si vamos hacia una deflacion el precio del metal deberia bajar tambien, no?

Yo opino que viene denflacion tambien, debido a que si la gente no tiene dinero para gastar al vendedor no le queda otra que bajar los precios para atraer el poco dinero que circula, vamos la ley de la oferta y la demanda de toda la vida.

El BCE y la FED han inyectado mucho dinero, pero se queda estancado en los bancos y gobiernos. El gobierno se esta cargando las pymes he incluso empresas un poco mas grandes, y a mucha gente le dan una pseudo-RBU que le da para lo justo, y otra mucha gente no cobra nada de nada.


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 May 2020)

Phase transition explained (con un ejemplo). Los estudiosos del imperio romano podéis ampliar esta info parcial mía.

En el año 250-60 el poderoso emperador Valeriano fue capturado por los persas en la batalla de Edessa y convertido en esclavo. Un evento así fue devastador para el imperio, diezmando la confianza en el mismo. En todas las facetas, la monetaria incluida. 

Es como si Putin secuestrara a Trump, lo confinara en Siberia y USA no pudiera hacer nada al respecto. Os jodeis y ya está. El declive del USD (=hiperinflación) seria inmediato, derivado de la pérdida de confianza en el gobierno. 

Obviamente esto no va a pasar. Los eventos, los catalizadores son siempre diferentes pero el efecto es el mismo: ver detrás de la cortina de un gobierno que esta arruinado. Independientemente de que lleve una década imprimiendo trillones a destajo y esté de facto ya quebrado. Si el evento no se ha dado, la phase transition tampoco. 

Estamos lejos de esa situación en USA: de hecho, es el área al que los movimientos de capital tenderán a ir, ya que es el menos malo. Por eso bullish USD. El EUR y CNY están jodidos.

La borregada todavía cree a pies juntillas en la narrativa oficial. Titulares de la mierda de ElPais de hoy como “El BCE vuelve a salir al rescate” son prueba de ello. Nadie es consciente de que el BCE esta de facto quebrado market to market, solo le salva la máquina de imprimir confeti a destajo de la que tiene el monopolio. Ven al BCE como un semi-dios con liquidez ilimitada de algo (EUR) sobre lo que no entienden como le afectan las dinámicas de devaluación.

El emperador Valerio también se vería como invencible y valeroso. Hasta que lo pusieron a barrer y fregar el baño del rey persa.


----------



## esseri (3 May 2020)

Galgos y podencos...a favor y en contra. Iwal k con el puto kolonavilus, creo k el mejor escenario para quienes quieren confundir, descolocar y mangonear al resto, siempre, no es una certeza ni la opuesta...sino EL CAOS ( las certezas se desmontan y requieren otras nuevas...pero el caos nunca muere, no tiene punto y aparte ni mucho menos punto final, son capas de disparates superpuestas , siempre tiene otra welta de tuerca , un nuevo giro en la recámara k se une a los anteriores ). Personalmente, creo k ambas tendencias se simultanerán...pero wé, iwal k lo de cualquier otro, no es más k marujeo ilustráu porqueyolovalgo y olé, ya k es imposible saberlo y hay chopocientos análisis reputados de referentes económicos en ambas direcciones.

Por cierto, y con tól respeto...muy bien lo de k la historia rima y todo éso , pero en este escenario, me descojono de argumentos de apoyo histórico A. S. N ( *Antes de Satoshi Nakamoto* ). Todos cojos , por un par de sencillas razones , para empezar :

1-Las cryptos van a marcar el paso de toda esta encrucijada. K ello corresponda al diseño definitivo de la próxima pantallla, ya es otro cantar y da para hilo...pero aún sin éso... un CAOS de lo más goloso para pescar en río revuelto está en sus putas manos. K NO ES POCO. Y precisamente y cundo menos, van a procurar mogollón de CRUCES jugosos entre activos afectados por el mamoneo fiat conforme discurra la fiesta de forma dispar - en función de su status subvaluao ó burbujeado, de su rol en la economía futura, etc etc... -.

2- Más , infinitamente más k envilecimientos de monedas de reserva en Roma , contribuciones de Moctezuma a la riqueza de occidente o el tabaquismo de la awela , creo ese rompe y rasga ( satoshi ) CRUCIAL en la evolución del desenlace al confeti fiat y fin de fiesta...para éso , y seguramente no para rebolusionex ni gaitas, se inventó...para acotar a conveniencia el esperable flujo hiperinflacionario del confeti desbocáo ( k el fin del huatque acababa pisando el acelerador estaba en el guión ). BTC & cryptos van a ser la magnetita para despojar de fiat al personal , más allá de vendidas de burra robinjudianas y destellos de precios-papel deslumbrantes k vaciarán bolsillos a tutiplén. Y los receptores pasarán gran parte de ese botín, posiblemente OTC , a metales ya hoy FUERA DE MERCADO. Un OTC, k marcaría el precio del oro...y k sencillamente no va a trascender, como es obvio. Aunque, tras las capas pirotécnicas y efectistas k les salga del nardo, van a ser la estalactita k genere , gota a gota , toda la cascada económica mundial. El k suelte su metal...no lo recuperará. Las cryptos...está por ver su rol en la próxima pantalla ( k lo tendrán...pero con infinitos matices, protagonismos de nuevo cuño, derrumbres...demasiadas incógnitas en el aire...aunque una opción de último término a contemplar iwalmente, sin duda ).

El mismo gota a gota y control k genera BTC sobre el resto del ranking crypto ( y k, cuando entra el fiat a saco, como en 2017, deja a Bitcoin como un camellito de barrio y una puta comparsa de chichinabo ) lo va a ejercer , en última instancia, el Oro sobre absolutamente TODO lo k lleve el apellido "monetario" . Lo ÚNICO k VALE sin mentar el puto fiat...es el Oro, maifrén. Todo lo demás, pierde el ojete por expresarse en fiat.

El resto, montañas rusas, pirotecnia, puñetas y puñetitas a discreción...k pocos movimientos k no se hayan hecho ya , proveerán.





P.d. @Long_Gamma Oro & Cryptos cuando menos garantizan ...pero es k incluso ACUMULAN USDs. Allá el neuro y sus cuitas ( CPM pisitófilo toca - Cuanto Peor, Mejor - ).


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Entonces si vamos hacia una deflacion el precio del metal deberia bajar tambien, no?
> 
> Yo opino que viene denflacion tambien, debido a que si la gente no tiene dinero para gastar al vendedor no le queda otra que bajar los precios para atraer el poco dinero que circula, vamos la ley de la oferta y la demanda de toda la vida.
> 
> El BCE y la FED han inyectado mucho dinero, pero se queda estancado en los bancos y gobiernos. El gobierno se esta cargando las pymes he incluso empresas un poco mas grandes, y a mucha gente le dan una pseudo-RBU que le da para lo justo, y mucha gente no cobra nada de nada.



Si pero no, es que oferta no va ha haber.... 
Si me pegáis en un martillazo en una mano para que cante, me quedo con la hiperinflaccion de Spielzeug, a veces lo más fácil es lo más factible, mucha base monetaria y restringida oferta de bienes y servicios tiene muchas papeletas para inflación, otra cosa es que de momento este drenada esa masa monetaria y no se drene, pero la situación del timovirus lo hará, esto es fácil, o RBU o ostias como panes, y cuando el dinero esté en la masa= hiperinflaccion. 
Ese sería mi pensamiento y sobre el cual actuaría, y por cierto con deflaccion en oro no baja, se comporta bastante bien también.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, todos esos factores son circunstanciales, y no siempre han aparecido en pasados episodios hiperinflacionarios. “Adyuvantes” si, catalizadores no.
> 
> El catalizador es siempre psicológico, relacionado con el comportamiento. Con las propiedades emergentes del sistema complejo que es la economía y el mercado.
> 
> ...



Los factores que menciono tienen efecto en la percepción de la gente y por tanto afectan a su comportamiento.

Por ahora sólo hemos visto cambios en el comportamiento a causa del virus haciendo acopio de comida y papel higiénico. La gente cree que en un futuro pueden faltar y la inflación en la cesta de la compra se ha notado rápidamente.

La gente cree que todo volverá a la normalidad de aquí a un tiempo y no va a ser así. La producción está parada en casi todo el mundo, los daños en la cadena de distribución van a tardar bastante tiempo en recuperarse.

Antes del confinamiento, empezaban a faltar productos en ferreterías y otros comercios, al menos en mi zona. El confinamiento ha camuflado este hecho.

Qué pasará cuando la gente sea consciente de la escasez en ciertos productos que no se pueden fabricar al estar rota la cadena de distribución? Va a afectar a su comportamiento seguro...



Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cuéntanos Spielz (si se puede) que estas acumulando, aparte de los mps que se sobre entiende que desde hace mucho ya se ha hecho y lo que quedaría ahora a última hora simplemente deben ser ajustes?



Aparte de alimentos no perecederos, maquinaria, herramientas y en general productos con acero y aluminio ya que principalmente vienen de China.

En mi caso lo necesario para no tener que comprar prácticamente nada en los próximos años viviendo en el campo.
Realmente me va a dar lo mismo que venga deflación, inflación, estanflación o hiperinflación... Espero ir servido venga lo que venga.


----------



## esseri (3 May 2020)

*cp)

Gold Ownership Has Been Difficult, Until the Days of Crypto

La propiedad del oro ha sido difícil, hasta los días de la criptografía*
Las innovaciones en la tecnología blockchain están cambiando el paradigma e incluso el concepto de poseer oro.












La historia del oro como símbolo de valor eclipsa la de cualquier otro artefacto. Utilizado como dinero tanto en la antigua Grecia como en el imperio romano, el oro también era el método preferido de pago de bienes a lo largo de la Ruta de la Seda. Cuando surgió la banca moderna durante el Renacimiento italiano, se inventó el concepto de papel moneda convertible en oro. Esta práctica terminó hace medio siglo, pero el valor del oro sigue siendo atemporal.
Comenzando con Inglaterra en 1717, las naciones modernas comenzaron a anclar sus sistemas nacionales de dinero al oro en lo que se conoció como el "patrón oro". A fines del siglo XIX y hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial, las economías más avanzadas estaban unidas en este enfoque. Hoy, aunque el dinero de las naciones ya no está anclado de ninguna manera, el oro ha conservado una considerable utilidad económica. Ya sea que se utilice para preservar los ahorros o como cobertura contra la inestabilidad financiera, el oro ha sido un pilar en carteras individuales, institucionales y estatales.
*La propiedad del oro es un desafío*
A pesar de esta historia histórica y la clara utilidad económica de un activo escaso, la propiedad del oro sigue siendo un desafío. A diferencia del dinero fiduciario en cuentas bancarias o activos financieros en cuentas de inversión, las tiendas de oro deben protegerse físicamente contra robos. A medida que aumentan estos volúmenes de oro almacenado, también aumentan los incentivos para el robo, lo que aumenta el costo de la custodia segura. Otro desafío es la transportabilidad. El robo también debe protegerse físicamente durante el tránsito, pero eliminar este riesgo puede ser prohibitivamente costoso. No todos pueden pagar un camión blindado Brinks.
Surgen más desafíos a nivel transaccional donde el oro debe ser verificado tanto por su autenticidad como en cantidades que se adapten tanto al comprador como al vendedor. Debido a los altos costos de las pruebas de pureza y las dificultades de dividir el oro físico, estas restricciones reducen drásticamente el potencial de transacciones voluntarias entre compradores y vendedores. El potencial para las transacciones de menor valor es el que más sufre, ya que estos compradores y vendedores generalmente no pueden confiar en economías de escala para compensar los costos de transacción. También pueden preferir utilizar denominaciones más pequeñas y precisas que la anticuada "barra de oro".
Juntos, estos desafíos crean una fricción significativa tanto para compradores como para vendedores de oro físico. Estos obstáculos pueden ser especialmente desalentadores para los inversores más pequeños que pueden ser disuadidos de la propiedad del activo físico por completo. Los productos financieros populares a base de oro, como los fondos cotizados en bolsa, o ETF, podrían usarse para obtener cierta exposición, pero esto no es un equivalente económico a la propiedad física del oro.
*¿Cuál es el propósito de la propiedad del oro?*
A pesar de los desafíos asociados con la propiedad física, los mercados de oro continúan estando entre los más líquidos del mundo. Al igual que los depósitos geológicos de este metal brillante, la demanda de propiedad física de oro está ampliamente dispersa en todo el mundo. La conveniencia de las joyas de oro es universal, pero también lo es la necesidad de protegerse de la degradación de la moneda y otras turbulencias financieras. En países donde se sabe que las monedas se deprecian rápidamente, es mucho más común que los ciudadanos mantengan sus ahorros en oro físico en lugar de hacerlo como dinero en una cuenta bancaria. 
Hace solo unas semanas, en medio de la crisis de COVID-19, se podían ver largas filas formándose fuera de las tiendas de oro de Bangkok mientras los residentes hacían cola para vender su oro.





Debido a los paros laborales provocados por la crisis de salud, muchos ciudadanos tailandeses trataron de convertir algunos de sus ahorros en efectivo muy necesario. El alto precio del oro en ocho años del baht tailandés lo convirtió en una opción especialmente atractiva y destaca el propósito final de poseer oro: la _exposición al precio spot del oro físico en términos de la moneda fiduciaria propia. _Ya sea que un comerciante tailandés proteja sus ahorros o que un fondo de cobertura global ejecute una estrategia de inversión compleja, el propósito económico de poseer oro físico es el mismo: exposición.
*Cumplir el propósito mientras superas los desafíos*
Los días de espera en la fila para comprar o vender oro pueden terminar pronto. Si bien Bitcoin ( BTC ) se ha anunciado como " oro digital " , las innovaciones relacionadas en la tecnología blockchain están cambiando silenciosamente el paradigma de la propiedad física del oro. Al aprovechar esta nueva tecnología, Tether Gold (XAUT) y otras monedas estables respaldadas por oro están cumpliendo el propósito económico de la propiedad física del oro mientras superan muchos de los desafíos tradicionalmente asociados. Con una capitalización de mercado en rápido crecimiento de aproximadamente $ 86 millones, XAUT ha eclipsado a PAX Gold (PAXG) para convertirse en la moneda estable respaldada por oro más difundida y circulada.
Al incorporar el título legal a asignaciones específicas de oro físico autenticado en un token digital, esta clase de productos altamente innovadora combina lo mejor de tres mundos distintos: 
(1) Exposición directa al precio del oro físico. 
(2) La rentabilidad y la accesibilidad de los activos financieros tradicionales, como los ETF.
(3) La utilidad transaccional de un token digital.
Antes de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro, solo los inversores más grandes podían evitar hacer intercambios entre (1) y (2) arriba. Todos quieren exposición directa al precio del oro físico, pero ¿a qué costo? Desde la carga de asegurar el almacenamiento físico y el transporte hasta la fricción adicional de las pruebas de pureza y la baja divisibilidad, es fácil ver cómo la exposición directa se ha vuelto prohibitivamente costosa para la mayoría de los inversores. Incapaces de aprovechar las economías de escala, a estos inversores se les aplica un precio de propiedad física y se les asigna un proxy sintético.
Pero la margarina no es mantequilla. Sin una asignación rastreable a oro físico específico, autenticado y protegido con seguridad, estos productos financieros sintéticos a base de oro nunca pueden llegar a ser reales, sin importar cuán populares se vuelvan. Hoy, a través de la innovación técnica y el diseño legal, las monedas estables respaldadas por oro han estado trabajando para aprovechar las economías de escala para todos. Ahora, por primera vez en la larga historia del oro, los inversores pueden obtener una exposición directa al precio del oro físico sin tener que superar los costos y desafíos tradicionales asociados. La propiedad física ha sido democratizada.
*El impacto en el mercado de democratizar la propiedad física del oro*
Los beneficios de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro se extienden mucho más allá de las ganancias para compradores y vendedores individuales. El mercado en su conjunto se ve afectado. El lanzamiento de John Bogle en 1975 del primer fondo indexado ofreció una propuesta de valor similar a los inversores: la democratización de la exposición diversificada en el mercado de valores. Reconociendo que el rendimiento de los fondos mutuos administrados activamente no podía justificar sus altas tarifas, Bogle se propuso ofrecer productos de inversión pasivos y de bajo costo replicando el mercado a escala. La popularidad de estos productos explotó en las décadas siguientes, ya que los inversores individuales comenzaron a reconocer cuánto dinero podría ahorrarles con el invento de Bogle.
A pesar de estas claras ganancias para los inversores individuales, el impacto a largo plazo de los fondos indexados en los mercados de renta variable mundiales ha sido, en el mejor de los casos, ambiguo y probablemente destructivo. Dado que las estrategias de inversión pasiva han crecido para representar una participación cada vez mayor en la actividad del mercado, la proliferación de estos productos indexados ha generado preocupaciones fundamentales sobre la liquidez y el descubrimiento de precios en los mercados de valores. El propio Bogle reconoció este problema más adelante en su carrera, ya que le preocupaba que la explosión de la inversión pasiva hubiera abierto la puerta a la manipulación de los especuladores. Después de haber diseñado fondos indexados para inversores a largo plazo, Bogle se quedó consternado en sus últimos días por el giro especulativo que la industria de ETF ahora masiva había tomado. Warren Buffet ha descritoBogle es el hombre "que más ha hecho por los inversores estadounidenses", pero el jurado aún no sabe qué ha hecho la inversión pasiva en los mercados de valores estadounidenses, algo que el propio Bogel reconoció.
Las monedas estables respaldadas por oro han invertido esta historia. La propiedad rentable del oro físico ciertamente se ha democratizado, pero de una manera que respalda la liquidez a largo plazo y el descubrimiento de precios en los mercados mundiales del oro. Mientras que el crecimiento de los flujos de inversión pasivos, como lo reconoce Bogle, aumentaría la susceptibilidad de los mercados de acciones a la manipulación, el crecimiento de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro tendría el efecto contrario. Dado que los mercados de oro de hoy ya están dominados por el "papel", instrumentos financieros sin conexión directa con asignaciones específicas de oro físico, el funcionamiento y la integridad de estos mercados solo pueden mejorar a medida que las monedas estables respaldadas por oro ganan protagonismo.
Con innumerables ventajas tanto desde el punto de vista individual como colectivo, las monedas estables respaldadas por oro realmente permiten que el mundo de las inversiones tenga su pastel y se lo coma también.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los factores que menciono tienen efecto en la percepción de la gente y por tanto afecta a su comportamiento.
> 
> Por ahora sólo hemos visto cambios en el comportamiento a causa del virus haciendo acopio de comida y papel higiénico. La gente cree que en un futuro puede falta y la inflación en la cesta de la compra se ha notado rápidamente.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, imaginaba que querías ser todo lo autarquico posible y no tener ningún tipo de dependencia, tu entorno te ayuda a ello muchísimo.


----------



## 34Pepe (3 May 2020)

Vas a confiar en una moneda respaldada en oro?
Depende del emisor, si es IsPain, ya te digo yo que no, si es China pasarán años antes de que nos fiemos, los experimentos con gaseosa, lo mismo con Rusia
Y Europa? Alemania va a poner su oro en un fondo común para respaldar a una moneda europea? Holanda? Francia?
Ni hablar
Y las criptomonedas? te vas a fiar de una de 5.000 que dicen estar respaldadas por oro?
Ni hablar

Qué pides al emisor? CREDIBILIDAD.
Quién la tiene hoy? NADIE

Como no obliguen al cambio no lo va a aceptar nadie. Si tienes oro vas a ir al Banco Central a intercambiarlo por la nueva moneda?
Ni hablar. Antes que vayan otros y si eso después de varios meses vemos dónde estamos.......

La historia nos dice que los gobiernos puede estar décadas mareando la perdiz

La quiebra monetaria de Occidente - Centro Mises


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2020)

"The Dam Has Burst": Why David Einhorn Thinks The Coronavirus Shock Will Lead To Soaring Inflation


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Vas a confiar en una moneda respaldada en oro?
> Depende del emisor, si es IsPain, ya te digo yo que no, si es China pasarán años antes de que nos fiemos, los experimentos con gaseosa, lo mismo con Rusia
> Y Europa? Alemania va a poner su oro en un fondo común para respaldar a una moneda europea? Holanda? Francia?
> Ni hablar
> ...



Yo creo que nunca se volverá 

a un patron pues limitaria el poder de los BC. Otra cosa es que en el comercio internacional, y petroleo se establezca una divisa, crypto, o lo que sea referenciada al oro. Eso sí que lo veo mas probable aunque los USA haran todo lo posible para que no pase.

Pero a nivel interno las impresoras seguiran creando "riqueza" segun mande su amo.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 34Pepe (3 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo creo que nunca se volverá
> 
> a un patron pues limitaria el poder de los BC. Otra cosa es que en el comercio internacional, y petroleo se establezca una divisa, crypto, o lo que sea referenciada al oro. Eso sí que lo veo mas probable aunque los USA haran todo lo posible para que no pase.
> 
> ...



Si, lo tienes en el link que he puesto, ya pasó en 1926, patrón de intercambio oro, que no es lo mismo que patrón oro:

El* patrón de intercambio por oro* funcionaba de la siguiente forma: Los Estados Unidos permanecían en el patrón oro, canjeando dólares por oro. Inglaterra y los otros países occidentales, por el contrario, volvían a un pseudopatrón oro, Inglaterra en 1926 y los demás países por esa misma época. Las libras británicas y otras divisas no eran pagables en monedas de oro, sino en barras de gran tamaño, *sólo disponibles para transacciones internacionales. Esto evitaba que los ciudadanos corrientes de Inglaterra y otros países europeos utilizaran el oro en su vida diaria y así se posibilitaba un mayor nivel de inflación bancaria y en papel. *Pero además, Inglaterra canjeaba las libras, no en oro, sino también en dólares, mientras que otros países no canjeaban en oro, sino en libras. Y la mayoría de esos países fueron inducidos por Inglaterra a volver al oro en paridades sobrevaloradas. La consecuencia fue una pirámide con EE.UU. en el oro, las libras esterlinas en los dólares y las demás divisas europeas en libras: el “patrón de intercambio por oro”, con el dólar y la libra como las dos “divisas clave”.


----------



## Carlx (3 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Si, lo tienes en el link que he puesto, ya pasó en 1926, patrón de intercambio oro, que no es lo mismo que patrón oro:
> 
> El* patrón de intercambio por oro* funcionaba de la siguiente forma: Los Estados Unidos permanecían en el patrón oro, canjeando dólares por oro. Inglaterra y los otros países occidentales, por el contrario, volvían a un pseudopatrón oro, Inglaterra en 1926 y los demás países por esa misma época. Las libras británicas y otras divisas no eran pagables en monedas de oro, sino en barras de gran tamaño, *sólo disponibles para transacciones internacionales. Esto evitaba que los ciudadanos corrientes de Inglaterra y otros países europeos utilizaran el oro en su vida diaria y así se posibilitaba un mayor nivel de inflación bancaria y en papel. *Pero además, Inglaterra canjeaba las libras, no en oro, sino también en dólares, mientras que otros países no canjeaban en oro, sino en libras. Y la mayoría de esos países fueron inducidos por Inglaterra a volver al oro en paridades sobrevaloradas. La consecuencia fue una pirámide con EE.UU. en el oro, las libras esterlinas en los dólares y las demás divisas europeas en libras: el “patrón de intercambio por oro”, con el dólar y la libra como las dos “divisas clave”.



Lo que hay que hacer es quitarle a al banca privada el privilegio de la creación de dinero y encima cobrando intereses ilegítimos...

La banca privada crea el 97% del dinero en circulación emitiendo créditos, o sea creando dinero de la nada.
Y cobra por ello intereses, lo que es ilegítimo ya que no renuncian a bienes presentes por prestarlo ya que lo crean de la nada.

El dinero, básico en nuestra economía debe de ser creado por un ente público lo más independiente posible, sin ánimo de lucro y que priorice la inversión productiva no como la banca privada que prioriza su ganancia, pro tanto crea la mayor parte del dienro para subvencionar mercados improductivos y especulativos como el inmobiliario y el financiero.

Hay que acabar con el totalitarismo de la banca privada


----------



## Desconocido (3 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Hay que acabar con el totalitarismo de la banca privada



Tanto la banca privada como la pública está afectada por la corrupción. Ninguna lo hará bien salvo que la mayoría de la gente la controle.
Hay una forma para conseguirlo, y además pacífica. Ya la he mencionado en otras ocasiones, que todo el mundo no tenga el dinero en la cuenta sino en oro físico. En el momento que pongan trabas a esto ya se les verá el plumero.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Los 15 'sabios' de Pedro Sánchez en la crisis del coronavirus: médicos, altos cargos y profesionales afines
> 
> Viendo los expertos que asesoran al gobierno respecto al coronavirus, hay que destacar la presencia de un experto en el sistema monetario Internacional, Miguel Otero Iglesias, que tiene el siguiente currículum:
> Biografia
> ...



https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/05/02/its-complicated-china-europe-relations/

Pues parece que el chino que escribe el artículo mencionado sobre la reforma del sistema monetario Internacional junto con el experto que asesora al gobierno, es el enviado especial de China para la UE y se ha reunido con el think tank fundado y presidido por el otro que es un conglomerado de diferentes thinks tanks europeos.

Se huele la reforma del sistema monetario Internacional... Dejo aquí un links a artículos de nuestro experto por si a alguien le interesa:

Biografia


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

os animais y retomamos este antiguo post, guardos buenos recuerdos de el la verdad, y de el valor q tenia la plata en ese momento.
Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Yo opino que viene denflacion tambien, debido a que si la gente no tiene dinero para gastar al vendedor no le queda otra que bajar los precios para atraer el poco dinero que circula, vamos la ley de la oferta y la demanda de toda la vida.



Esto ya paso en la anterior crisis, se crearon incluso empresas con la idea de ventilar los escedentes de empresas mas grandes que no vendian nada.

Habian grandes liquidaciones de mucho material, yo llegue a comprar desde joyerias enteras al peso ( practicamente todo plata ) a trajes de 2000 euros por 20 euros, abrigos, zapatillas de marcas pijas y muy caras a saldo, saldo es 6, 10, 15 euros.......... en la anterior crisis compre cientos de cosas regaladas.

Pisos llegue a ver desde 15000 a 30000 que aunque no fueran en zona buena no estaban mal y habian ultimamente triplicado o cuatriplicado el precio........ me arrepenti de no haberlos comprado en esas fechas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Vas a confiar en una moneda respaldada en oro?
> Depende del emisor, si es IsPain, ya te digo yo que no, si es China pasarán años antes de que nos fiemos, los experimentos con gaseosa, lo mismo con Rusia
> Y Europa? Alemania va a poner su oro en un fondo común para respaldar a una moneda europea? Holanda? Francia?
> Ni hablar
> ...




Habria que ver que pasa y que aceptacion tiene, el euro no lo queria ni dios al principio en poco tiempo estabamos adaptados.

Yo no voy a ir a cambiar oro por moneda nueva pero si ponen una casa a la venta que me interese y le pago a ese hombre con oro, ese hombre que quizas no tiene mi malicia conforme coja su oro quizas si salga corriendo al banco a cambiarlo por papel.

Al final muchos de vosotros cambiariais oro por cosas que os interesaran, tierras, casas.......... y los receptores de ese oro quizas lo cambiarian por papel.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Vas a confiar en una moneda respaldada en oro?
> Depende del emisor, si es IsPain, ya te digo yo que no, si es China pasarán años antes de que nos fiemos, los experimentos con gaseosa, lo mismo con Rusia
> Y Europa? Alemania va a poner su oro en un fondo común para respaldar a una moneda europea? Holanda? Francia?
> Ni hablar
> ...



A ver...ése está muy lejos de ser el dilema a día de hoy. El Oro tokenizado SIEMPRE tendrá riesgo de contraparte ( minimizarlo debería ser el reto en la evolución de este tipo de producto )...pero hoy es simplemente una ruleta rusa. Meter un pastizal ahí si es Oro físico lo k buscas es , además de ilógico, una temeridá.

Otra cosa es k dota al mercado del Oro de infinita agilidá y al movimiento cotidiano hábil de ese tipo de dinero, también...cuando la operativa del Oro físico es, siempre lo ha sido, muy rígida...y ése es uno de los grandes lastres respecto del Oro físico en cuanto a otros medios de pago disponibles en la actualidá con los k , por ejemplo, a nivel de micropagos le es imposible competir. Si esas ventajas se complementan con una remisión en físico iwalmente rápida y efectiva, es un muy buen complemento para el sector Orero ( de no serlo, sería otro "oro papel" de la vida ...y éso ya existe y no garantiza ni propiedá física, ni demanda - al contrario, representa un sucedáneo especulativo deslihado del producto original y potencialmente distorsionador del precio fiat del mismo - )...y la gestión vía blockchain tendría mucho k aportar y optimizar ahí, es absolutamente evidente.

Por otra parte, el Oro tokenizado ya se está expandiendo como recurso estable en el mundo cypto, mejor k stable coins basadas en fiat , muchas de ellas con respaldo más k cuestionable. Y ésa es otra fuente k colabora a la demanda de físico ...si la operativa de cryptos respaldadas en Oro se confirma razonable y ajustada a esos términos. Porque lo mejor a día de hoy, en un formato aún por consolidar, es, para cualquier poseedor de físico, k el Oro tokenizado demanda Oro al mercado ...mientras el Oro papel sencillamente no lo hace...y por tanto, no colabora a la escasez. El Oro tokenizado es un aliado de un goldbug aunque éste no lo use...así de simple. ( aunque muchos se instalen en juicios sumarísimos y cegueras carcas , mucho más fáciles de abrazar. Y postura infinitamente más habitual y recurrente del borregeuerío ante cualquier avance, por supuesto - curiosísimo, cuando el Oro tokenizado no agrede a quien no lo use...y sin embargo, aporta compradores al sistema y, por tanto, revaloriza el físico - ).

EL Oro tokenizado HOY EN DÍA...y hasta una operativa creíble y de confianza k aún está por ver , no debería compararse con la posesión de Oro físico, sino con la de Oro papel...y respecto a ello y al interés de tenedores de físico - k obviamente mejora con una demanda en ascenso - es una ventaja incuestionable ya a día de hoy.

Más allá de éso, colabora a k los dumps especulativos para tumbar el precio sean aprovechados para comprar FÍSICO al instante...lo k complicaría los cortos chanchulleros marca de la casa, empujando a la oficialización de un precio FÍSICO de mercado constante y real...es decir, colabora al descubrimiento REAL de precio del Oro físico . Y además, el mercado crypto ( para el caso de k las stable coins basadas en Oro se vayan popularizando y usando en ascenso ) es un punto muy ágil y k mueve mucha pasta y cuyos beneficios gustan, por principios, estabilizarse fuera de su volatilidá característica, pero también fuera del sistema fiatbankster actual...o sea, un ferpecto "cliente" del Oro físico a fin de cuentas ...lo k ridiculiza bastante k la existencia de este tipo de productos sea despreciada por tenedores de físico, pues con la muy simple y legítima opción de no usarlos se cubre ante lo k no les guste de ellos...mientras , además, ven revalorizado su físico porke estos canales de demanda se popularicen y además , a nivel masivo .

Y , en fin, esa variedá de factores es lo k , imo, se debería contemplar a día de hoy ( por supuesto, con un horizonte de tenencia física siempre de fondo ) ...no es sustitiuír , en un cara o cruz, la confianza k sólo el físico en mano te da . No creo k ese sea el debate actual respecto al Oro tokenizado.

Sí k se ve, sin duda, k la opción tiene inercia comercial...bien por interés de sus impulsores comerciales, bien por el de sus usuarios...o por ambas. Y éso, para el Oro, pinta positivo. :

*Interest in Gold-Backed Token Trading Grows Amid Supply Disruptions - The Bulletin Time*

" *El interés en el comercio de tokens respaldados por oro crece en medio de interrupciones en el suministro*
3 de mayo de 2020






3 de mayo de 2020

A medida que las refinerías de oro trabajan para aliviar la escasez de suministros generada por los shocks del mercado por el desastre del coronavirus, la curiosidad por comprar y vender monedas digitales de oro parece estar aumentando.
Al finalizar el primer trimestre de 2020, los mercados de oro se enfrentaron a una "restricción histórica". La demanda del metal amarillo creció agudamente debido a la incertidumbre financiera, mientras que las rutas de compra y venta y las refinerías habían disminuido y cerrado.

Para los mercados inmobiliarios digitales, el escenario ha coincidido con una creciente curiosidad por comprar y vender tokens respaldados por oro.
Tether Gold, el token principal con respaldo de oro medido por cantidad, se lanzó a fines de enero de 2020. Durante el primer trimestre de 2020, la cantidad de compra y venta por hora para su nuevo token rebotó entre un par de cientos de dólares y más de $ 1 millón.

El jueves, la cantidad de compra y venta por hora en Tether Gold subió a más de $ 13 millones, en comparación con aproximadamente $ 1 millón el día anterior, según CoinGecko.
El CTO de Tether, Paolo Ardoino, aconsejó 1 que puede haber una curiosidad importante por parte de los comerciantes de fondos de cobertura {y profesionales} en utilizar Tether Gold para diversificar su cartera con oro, llamando al metal amarillo un activo que está "pensado en una trayectoria de desarrollo para el siguiente intervalo. "
La cantidad de compra y venta por hora del token cayó a alrededor de $ 2 millones el viernes. La cantidad de compra y venta por hora de Paxos Gold, otro token respaldado por oro, se ha mantenido estable desde enero en alrededor de $ 1.5 millones, según CoinGecko.
"Las acciones se comprarán en realidad poco después de cada suministro de lingotes de oro en la bóveda", mencionó Ardoino de Tether. Tether compra su oro en Suiza, y en las últimas dos semanas, dado que las medidas de cierre se han levantado parcialmente, "se han entregado y comprado más de 50 lingotes de oro a través de Tether Gold", mencionó.*"*


----------



## mr nobody (4 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto ya paso en la anterior crisis, se crearon incluso empresas con la idea de ventilar los escedentes de empresas mas grandes que no vendian nada.
> 
> Habian grandes liquidaciones de mucho material, yo llegue a comprar desde joyerias enteras al peso ( practicamente todo plata ) a trajes de 2000 euros por 20 euros, abrigos, zapatillas de marcas pijas y muy caras a saldo, saldo es 6, 10, 15 euros.......... en la anterior crisis compre cientos de cosas regaladas.
> 
> Pisos llegue a ver desde 15000 a 30000 que aunque no fueran en zona buena no estaban mal y habian ultimamente triplicado o cuatriplicado el precio........ me arrepenti de no haberlos comprado en esas fechas.



Crees que en el metal habra deflacion tambien?

No es como cualquier otro producto que la gente de la calle consume de forma habitual, ahi hay especulacion y triquinhuelas financieras, estamos mezclando con oro fisico oro papel, es mas complicado de prever.


----------



## Eyman (4 May 2020)

Cuando se habla de los futuros escenarios de deflación y posterior (hiper)inflación, a qué ámbito territorial os referís?

Quiero decir, normalmente las hiperinflaciones han afectado sólo a un país, pero en este caso, los problemas parece que son globales, y en Europa se tiene la misma moneda ¿Afectaría por igual a todos los países de la zona Euro? ¿Y en el resto del mundo?


----------



## 34Pepe (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> A ver...ése está muy lejos de ser el dilema a día de hoy. El Oro tokenizado SIEMPRE tendrá riesgo de contraparte ( minimizarlo debería ser el reto en la evolución de este tipo de producto )...pero hoy es simplemente una ruleta rusa. Meter un pastizal ahí si es Oro físico lo k buscas es , además de ilógico, una temeridá.
> 
> Otra cosa es k dota al mercado del Oro de infinita agilidá y al movimiento cotidiano hábil de ese tipo de dinero, también...cuando la operativa del Oro físico es, siempre lo ha sido, muy rígida...y ése es uno de los grandes lastres respecto del Oro físico en cuanto a otros medios de pago disponibles en la actualidá con los k , por ejemplo, a nivel de micropagos le es imposible competir. Si esas ventajas se complementan con una remisión en físico iwalmente rápida y efectiva, es un muy buen complemento para el sector Orero ( de no serlo, sería otro "oro papel" de la vida ...y éso ya existe y no garantiza ni propiedá física, ni demanda - al contrario, representa un sucedáneo especulativo deslihado del producto original y potencialmente distorsionador del precio fiat del mismo - )...y la gestión vía blockchain tendría mucho k aportar y optimizar ahí, es absolutamente evidente.
> 
> ...



Un token basado en oro, en cripto, apto para micropagos, con garantía del emisor, que lo va comprando a medida que...... auditado con credibilidad, con aceptación generalizada, con contraparte asegurada y sin depender de los banksters en última instancia no lo verán nuestros ojos

No le interesa a ninguno de los emisores actuales de moneda, les interesa el mangoneo, ya sea en China, me remito al link que adjunté con las patentes de reseteo y bloqueo de fondos, como en Londres, quienes en 100 años han sido incapaces de normalizar el peso de los lingotes con Comex para seguir introduciendo flecos que oscurezcan la transparencia donde pescar algunos centavos


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Un token basado en oro, en cripto, apto para micropagos, con garantía del emisor, que lo va comprando a medida que...... auditado con credibilidad, con aceptación generalizada, con contraparte asegurada y sin depender de los banksters en última instancia no lo verán nuestros ojos
> 
> No le interesa a ninguno de los emisores actuales de moneda, les interesa el mangoneo, ya sea en China, me remito al link que adjunté con las patentes de reseteo y bloqueo de fondos, como en Londres, quienes en 100 años han sido incapaces de normalizar el peso de los lingotes con Comex para seguir introduciendo flecos que oscurezcan la transparencia donde pescar algunos centavos



Tienes unos cuantos ya...gran parte de ellos supervisados por el regulador Suizo , de no poca tradición en esas lides ... Por cierto, no destacabas precisamente tú el mogollón k había ya disponibles ?

Para muestra, un botón : Te suena a poco la Perth Mint, segunda menta mundial como garante ? Porke, siéndolo en segundo término, está en este proyecto tan hasta las trancas como para prestarle su nombre , imagen y bóvedas ( PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token )

Y ojo...es sólo el inicio del "asalto" comercial de este tipo de tokens, por supuesto k hay operativa k optimizar y consolidar...pero ahí está.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

*cp)*

*China decide dejar de utilizar el dólar: se viene er follón?*

*China decide cancelar el dólar en las transacciones bursátiles*






Compartir en:
China, Beijing, Beijing,  02 Mayo de 2020 21:33

China sorprendió al mundo hoy decidiendo cancelar el dólar en las transacciones bursátiles y comerciar oficialmente con yuan chino en lugar del dólar, este es un paso audaz e importante en la historia económica de China.
Esto significa que el dólar se ha vuelto inexistente en el comercio chino, el dólar estadounidense caerá bruscamente frente al yuan chino y podría afectar los mercados mundiales. Todos los mercados mundiales quedaron sorprendidos por la decisión.
La noticia fue discutida hoy en el programa de la tarde de BBC World English. ¡Es una guerra económica que puede llevar al mundo a una guerra devastadora que no se puede descuidar como Estados Unidos actúaara frente a esta decisión! China 2021 liderará el mundo. Este es el viejo sueño de China y lo que planeó lograr durante décadas o más.


----------



## 34Pepe (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tienes unos cuantos ya...gran parte de ellos supervisados por el regulador Suizo , de no poca tradición en esas lides ... Por cierto, no destacabas precisamente tú el mogollón k había ya disponibles ?
> 
> Para muestra, un botón : Te suena a poco la Perth Mint, segunda menta mundial como garante ? Porke, siéndolo en segundo término, está en este proyecto tan hasta las trancas como para prestarle su nombre , imagen y bóvedas ( PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token )
> 
> Y ojo...es sólo el inicio del "asalto" comercial de este tipo de tokens, por supuesto k hay operativa k optimizar y consolidar...pero ahí está.




Si quiero creer, pero cuando entre un gran jugador barrerá la mesa e impondrá sus condiciones 

Estamos en los escarceos


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Si quiero creer, pero cuando entre un gran jugador barrerá la mesa e impondrá sus condiciones
> 
> Estamos en los escarceos



El cryptoyuan digital, por ejemplo, ya ha mostrado la patita : Cupones descuento del Eroski sin respaldo para optimizar sus productos vía divisa promocional/moneda "der pueblo" k estirar como un chicle.

Aún así, el SGE sigue reivindicando una moneda global basada en Oro para huir de divisas keynesianas en intercambios internacionales.

Claro k resta lo más jugoso de la partida...pero movimientos esbozados, haylos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Crees que en el metal habra deflacion tambien?
> 
> No es como cualquier otro producto que la gente de la calle consume de forma habitual, ahi hay especulacion y triquinhuelas financieras, estamos mezclando con oro fisico oro papel, es mas complicado de prever.




No creo que pase esto, es diferente el tema del oro a un empresario que tenga un almacen lleno de mercancia, que tenga que cerrar y no tenga donde meter esa mercancia.

Lo que si pude ver en la anterior crisis y probablemente vuelva a pasar sea el ver a particulares vendiendo joyas o cosas con un valor superior al oro, por ejemplo una moneda de oro rara, una moneda de oro antigua, algun anillo, colgante de oro antiguos y hecho a mano que tenga mucho trabajo........... y lo vendan a precio del oro sin tener en cuenta el valor que tenga esa pieza.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *cp)*
> 
> *China decide dejar de utilizar el dólar: se viene er follón?*
> 
> ...



En Burbuja lo llevamos diciendo meses... joder que nos contraten como tertulianos YA!


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Crees que en el metal habra deflacion tambien?
> 
> No es como cualquier otro producto que la gente de la calle consume de forma habitual, ahi hay especulacion y triquinhuelas financieras, estamos mezclando con oro fisico oro papel, es mas complicado de prever.




He leido en este mismo hilo que el oro se comporta bien cuando hay deflación, es decir no baja de precio. Ello es lógico si piensas que el oro no es un "objeto" que compras, sino es dinero universalmente aceptado. Realmente es el único dinero.

Ayer leí un artículo que se enlazó en este mismo foro en el que relataba el fin de la paridad dolar/oro que puso fin la derogación de los acuerdos Bretton Woods. Curiosamente la corriente mainstream de los economistas keynesianos u miltonfriedmanos habían pronosticado que el oro no tendría sentido sin su convertibilidad al dolar, por lo que el oro bajaría de precio al tener solo una demanda residual para joyas y usos equivalentes... 

Es muy curioso pues se pensaban que la gente iba a vender oro para adquirir dólares... realmente confundieron precio y valor, confundieron la unidad de cuenta con el activo subyacente. Ese es el mal del keynisianismo del que están infectados todas nuestras élites financieras. La realidad ya sabemos cual es, el Oro en poco tiempo pasó de 35 dolares la onza a más de 200 dólares la onza. Por mucho que pronosticaran los gurús el inversor se da cuenta de lo que es real y de lo que no.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es muy curioso pues se pensaban que la gente iba a vender oro para adquirir dólares... realmente confundieron precio y valor, confundieron la unidad de cuenta con el activo subyacente. Ese es el mal del keynisianismo del que están infectados todas nuestras élites financieras. La realidad ya sabemos cual es, el Oro en poco tiempo pasó de 35 dolares la onza a más de 200 dólares la onza. Por mucho que pronosticaran los gurús el inversor se da cuenta de lo que es real y de lo que no.



Tienes un par de extrapolaciones de esas aquí ( por parte de uno k se proclama poco amigo de pirotecnias predictivas en cuanto a precio  ) :

Investorideas.com - Gold: $6,600 or $22,000

*( por cierto...la más optimista es de INCREMENTUN y es un cáculo sobre un patrón al 40% solamente de respaldo en Oro. Y previa a la zumbada de impresora 2020 ).*


----------



## Spielzeug (4 May 2020)

Gold: Barren «gegroundet» – doch der Preis hebt ab

Las refinerías Suizas ya están en funcionamiento pero se encuentran con un nuevo problema: no les llega materia prima. Comenta el artículo que esperaban un cargamento de Hong Kong y tras varios intentos fallidos llegó sin previo aviso.

En teoría es porque los vuelos comerciales escasean y hay otras prioridades como material sanitario y alimentos (me parece muy raro, especialmente lo de alimentos por avión. El oro tiene mucho valor en poco espacio... y no pueden hacer hueco?). También dicen que es porque han aumentado los costes del transporte lo cual sería un motivo si las diferencias entre mercados fuesen pequeñas pero actualmente hay una diferencia de más de 2$ por gramo del mercado Chino al COMEX (y ha llegado a superar los 3$ el gramo).

Es un arbitraje muy jugoso y no se está haciendo. Los motivos para no hacerlo suenan a escusa, me parece más plausible que lo que falta es voluntad o confianza. Me recuerda a los 6 años que necesitaban para repatriar el oro alemán de EEUU, también decían que eran problemas logísticos...

El caso es que en estos momentos se ve que mercado está más seco de oro físico ya que es el que marca el precio más alto. El más seco es el COMEX, seguido del LBMA y el por último el SGE que parece el único que no tiene problemas en este sentido.

Insight - What Caused the New York vs. London Gold Price Spread and Why it Persists | Voima Gold

El analista antes conocido como Koos Jansen dice que se debe también a problemas de crédito entre los market makers.

A ver quién es el próximo market makers que se retira del mercado, no hay dos sin tres...


----------



## Spielzeug (4 May 2020)

Según el analista, va a ser que no todo es papel en esos mercados, de ahí las diferencias de precio y que cuanto menos oro tenga el mercado en cuestión, más precio.

También puede ser que en occidente de compra oro cuando sube de precio y en Oriente cuando sube de precio venden...


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

Esta semana votan a esta mujer.

*Senate Panel Planning to Approve Stalled Fed Nominee Shelton*


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> También puede ser que en occidente de compra oro cuando sube de precio y en Oriente cuando sube de precio venden...



Ese argumento era bueno...pero no en un cambio de paradigma, no tiene sentido regalarlo con una bull run en perspectiva.

De hecho, si éso es lo k hay bajo el mantel, lo suyo sería ahora mismo NO MOVER NADA tras años de costosa acumulación, no ?

Una escasez circunstancial como la actual por el kolonavilus e imposibilidá de vender ( barato ) sí k lo tendría. 

Tanto e incluso más k hundir sectores secundarios de la economía. ( Si están reseteando, más k hundirlos entiendo k los estarían DRENANDO de Fiat ). En nada veremos si se retoman producción Y REPARTO en los términos pre-bloqueo.


----------



## tastas (4 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Un token basado en oro, en cripto, apto para micropagos, con garantía del emisor, que lo va comprando a medida que...... auditado con credibilidad, con aceptación generalizada, con contraparte asegurada y sin depender de los banksters en última instancia no lo verán nuestros ojos



Aparte de que lo que pides no interesa al poder, es imposible.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Aparte de que lo que pides no interesa al poder, es imposible.



Claro k interesa al poder . Si blinda sus años de riqueza REAL expoliada, sin duda. Y la k seguirá expoliando.

K interese una máquina de churros monetarios para la plebe además, es otra historia. Y ferpectamente compatible.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Esa argumento era bueno...pero no en un cambio de paradigma, no tiene sentido regalarlo.
> 
> De hecho, si éso e lo k hay bajo el mantel, lo suyo sería ahora mismo NO MOVER NADA tras años de acumulación. no ?
> 
> ...



El SGE solo exporta a las entidades que tengan la pertinente autorización del banco central Chino. Y supongo que también controlarán cuanto y con qué destino sale ese oro. 

No creo que les interese vender oro para salvar al COMEX, ni vender oro a cambio de papeles verdes de los que ya tienen varios billones.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El SGE solo exporta a las entidades que tengan la pertinente autorización del banco central Chino. Y supongo que también controlarán cuanto y con qué destino sale ese oro.
> 
> No creo que les interese vender oro para salvar al COMEX, ni vender oro a cambio de papeles verdes de los que ya tienen varios billones.



OK, éso encajaría como un wante. Pero ya no tendría nada k ver con el planteamiento sociocultural muslim-asiático de vender al subir a los compradores Occidentalitos. 

Lo k decía era k si tienen previsto algún protagonismo Orero...ese hábito de vasos comunicantes entre Oriente y Occidente, ya no encaja. Efectivamente, no interesa.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> ...Una escasez circunstancial como la actual por el kolonavilus e imposibilidá de vender ( barato ) sí k lo tendría.
> 
> Tanto e incluso más k hundir sectores secundarios de la economía. ( Si están reseteando, más k hundirlos entiendo k los estarían DRENANDO de Fiat ). *En nada veremos si se retoman producción Y REPARTO en los términos pre-bloqueo.*



Por cierto...y para muestra, BOTÓN. Y te tomo la acojonante fuente.

**




*Las importaciones de oro de la India caen en picado en un 99.5%*
Shruti Srivastava y Swansy Afonso , Bloomberg News
















Las barras de oro se colocan en una pila mientras un empleado vierte oro fino fundido en un molde de lingotes durante la producción de barras de oro en la planta de separación de oro y plata de Oegussa GmbH, una unidad de Umicore SA, en Viena, Austria, el viernes 16 de enero de 2015. Fotógrafo: Lisi Niesner / Bloomberg, Fotógrafo: Lisi Niesner / Bloomberg
(Bloomberg) -
India, el mayor consumidor mundial de oro después de China, importó sus volúmenes mensuales más bajos en al menos una década después de las restricciones para controlar la pandemia de coronavirus y el transporte aéreo y las joyerías cerradas.
Las compras en el extranjero cayeron 99.5% a *60 kilogramos en abril desde 13 toneladas hace un mes*, según una persona con conocimiento de los datos del ministerio de finanzas provisionales, que pidió no ser identificado ya que *la información no es pública*. Esa sería la entrada mensual más baja en los registros que se remontan a 2010, según los datos disponibles con Metals Focus Ltd.
*El portavoz del Ministerio de Finanzas, Rajesh Malhotra, no estuvo disponible de inmediato para hacer comentarios*.
"*No espero una recuperación de las importaciones o la demanda de los próximos tres a cinco meses al menos", dijo Chirag Sheth, consultor de Metals Focus con sede en Londres, por teléfono desde Mumbai*. La fabricación en el sector también se verá afectada debido a la *escasez de trabajadores*, que han regresado a sus ciudades de origen después del brote del *virus*, dijo.
La prohibición de volar en India se mantendrá hasta que el virus ya no sea un peligro
Un bloqueo nacional, que ha estado en vigencia desde el 25 de marzo, se ha extendido por la economía del país, afectando los ingresos, el empleo y cerrando muchas industrias, incluidas las aerolíneas, y las gemas y joyas.
*Las importaciones fueron insignificantes en abril, ya que la mayoría de las importaciones del país generalmente se envían por vía aérea*, y un volumen menor proviene de Bangladesh o Nepal, dijo N. Anantha Padmanaban, presidente del Consejo Nacional de Joyas y Joyas de toda la India. Estima que las importaciones se reducirán a la mitad este año a alrededor de 350 toneladas.
Fiebre por los préstamos de oro vistos mientras los indios buscan refugio en la desaceleración
Si bien India ha aliviado algunas restricciones, es poco probable que ayude a salvar el crecimiento económico este trimestre, o incluso el año fiscal, ya que el consumo continúa sufriendo. Se espera que el producto interno bruto se contraiga un 24,8% interanual en el trimestre que comenzó en abril, mientras que volver a encaminar la economía probablemente se verá afectado por múltiples desafíos, ya que la reanudación de la actividad enfrenta obstáculos que incluyen acatar nuevos protocolos de protección contra virus. y problemas de oferta de mano de obra y capital de trabajo, según Bloomberg Economics.
La mayoría de las joyerías en todo el país continúan cerradas en lo que está resultando ser uno de sus cierres más largos.
"La peor parte es que incluso si abrimos nuestras tiendas, ¿quién vendrá a comprar?" Dijo Padmanaban. "¿Se preguntarán si es muy necesario intercambiar o comprar joyas o si es más seguro estar en casa?"

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Hoy un forero justificaba el azote pandémico en Francia, Usa, Italia, Hezpaña y China...por afectar a las 5 potencia turísticas del top mundial, OK. Wena perspectiva y zanks k s´ha lleváo.

Peroooo...y siquiera por pura "gracia" ...y si ese bloqueo de transporte internacional , porque el bloqueo al TRANSPORTE es absolutamente evidente, no buscara limitar a las personas...y . claro, dentro de las mercancías...a una MUY CONCRETA ? ( y k el turismo sea solo el "dedo").

Es pajote mental del quince especular con semejante hipótesis de fondo, ok, por vértigo más k nada por mucho k se haya repetido como inercia inexorable en el foro...pero ante un reset donde el Oro fuese protagonista, el contexto es el idóneo para PARAR MÁQUINA. EN SECO. Como chispa, la tiene, no ? 

Por lo pronto...a ver ké dicen los senators a Judy Shelton esta semanita ( k, por cierto, hace seis meses estaba archi descartada, inviable yenésimo desvarío del Trump y tal)...k lo mismo los Usanos tienen MUS de altos vuelos. ( rimémba : Semanita pasada, hace un par de días...el COMEX trinca un pastizal para cubrir societes en bragas, alguno incluso desfilando de puntillas tras toda la vida allí + el SGE reclamando una moneda dorada de reserva mundial ).

Ah...e India...sesenta kilos. KILOS. Comprador histórico y cuando quiere Oro hasta mi vecino paleto del quinto porque sale hasta en el puto telediario cono el único salvavidas ante la ruina global.  -99.5% en un adicto está muy lejos de ser k su consumo haya bajado.

Palomitax.


----------



## hornblower (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por cierto...y para muestra, BOTÓN. Y te tomo la acojonante fuente.
> 
> **
> 
> ...



ESta respuesta en el mismo twitter me parece buena:
"*Aunque no es sorprendente. Muchos ciudadanos de países asiáticos (India, Tailandia, Myanmar, etc.) están vendiendo sus joyas de oro debido a sus dificultades. Necesitan comida ahora, no oro. Los asiáticos normalmente compran joyas de oro como una seguridad para los tiempos difíciles como ahora*"


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

hornblower dijo:


> ESta respuesta en el mismo twitter me parece buena:
> "*Aunque no es sorprendente. Muchos ciudadanos de países asiáticos (India, Tailandia, Myanmar, etc.) están vendiendo sus joyas de oro debido a sus dificultades. Necesitan comida ahora, no oro. Los asiáticos normalmente compran joyas de oro como una seguridad para los tiempos difíciles como ahora*"



Es un drenaje integral.

Y no sólo con el Oro. En Occidente, con el confeti ... a merced de un click bankster para "traje nuevo".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 May 2020)

hornblower dijo:


> ESta respuesta en el mismo twitter me parece buena:
> "*Aunque no es sorprendente. Muchos ciudadanos de países asiáticos (India, Tailandia, Myanmar, etc.) están vendiendo sus joyas de oro debido a sus dificultades. Necesitan comida ahora, no oro. Los asiáticos normalmente compran joyas de oro como una seguridad para los tiempos difíciles como ahora*"




Si hicieran un reset y quisieran poner el oro como moneda..... yo siempre pense que primero intentarian recoger todo el que pudieran.

En la anterior crisis hablando con joyeros me dijeron que habian ganado mucho dinero, cuando les digo si lo pasaron mal en esa crisis por no tener ventas, me dicen que en realidad muchos ganaron muchisimo dinero por que trabajaron fundiendo cubos y cubos que llegaban de oro y plata.

La ruina para ellos vino mas tarde, pero tuvieron un par de años muy buenos fundiendo a lo bestia.

Ahora va a haber muchisima gente que tenga que vender y ademas si lo hacen bien, nos dejan un par de años arruinados con constantes idas y venidas del virus, con constantes cierres de todo, con subidas de precio en la comida......... esto haria que mucha gente tuviera que vender, no necesitan una expropiacion en la que muchos lo esconderian, esto seria mas efectivo.

Yo voy a madrid dos o tres veces al año y suelo pasarme por degussa, siempre que voy hay dos escenas, alguna familia vendiendo su oro y algun hombre mayor con novia muy joven comprando, esto me hace gracia por que es algo que siempre que voy pasa, asi que imagino que sera algo que sucede alli a diario.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si hicieran un reset y quisieran poner el oro como moneda..... yo siempre pense que primero intentarian recoger todo el que pudieran.
> 
> En la anterior crisis hablando con joyeros me dijeron que habian ganado mucho dinero, cuando les digo si lo pasaron mal en esa crisis por no tener ventas, me dicen que en realidad muchos ganaron muchisimo dinero por que trabajaron fundiendo cubos y cubos que llegaban de oro y plata.
> 
> ...




Vamos lo que viene siendo un sugar daddy con su sugar baby.


----------



## 34Pepe (5 May 2020)

Si miramos atrás la historia se repite

China NO quiere papelitos por sus exportaciones, ni ahora ni hace siglos

Las Guerras del Opio y rebelión de los Boxers, fueron causadas por lo mismo en última instancia. Inglaterra les compraba el té pero China les obligaba a pagar en plata, no querían libras ni papelitos.

Qué hicieron los ingleses? Hartos de perder "moneda buena" en lugar de papelitos decidieron introducir el opio que plantaban en India para pagar a minoristas extendiéndose su consumo y fuerte demanda. A partir de ahí las consecuencias, guerra, cesión de territorios, reparaciones económicas y al final el fin del monopolio del té al introducir su plantación en India, acabando con el monopolio chino.

Ahora China parece que se ha hartado de cobrar en papelitos por sus exportaciones, como antaño, y está moviendo hilos para al menos en su comercio internacional, que no en su consumo doméstico, plantear el pago en oro.

Qué hacen las potencias extranjeras? Llevarse el té de nuevo, las empresas vuelven a sus países a producir, Japón, USA...
Qué hace China? compra acciones de esas empresas para poder acceder a sus centros de decisión y evitarlo

Creo que por ahí van los tiros, oro para respaldar comercio internacional, lo cual dará riqueza real al exportador y a su vez impondrá su moneda "mala" interna como nueva moneda de referencia internacional al ser respaldada por un país que tiene oro, ojo, que no es lo mismo que respaldar la moneda mala en ese metal. Si nos dejan jugar con migajas a los ciudadanos nos entretendremos con criptos referenciados en mayor o menor medida a metales o monedas menos malas, pero el bacalao se va a cortar a nivel del comercio mundial

Las consecuencias: Cambio de Potencia de referencia mundial

Hay varias partidas simultáneas en el mismo tablero, cada una con sus intereses


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 May 2020)

Beef Prices Explode To Record High As More Stores Limit Meat Purchases

Vaya


----------



## rubicon (5 May 2020)

La semana pasada salió el informe trimestral de la gold.org sobre la venta de oro a nivel mundial:


> La pandemia también ha reducido drásticamente la demanda de joyas, conforme los gobiernos imponían medidas de cuarentena. *La demanda ha registrado su mínimo histórico, encabezada por un desplome del 65% en China*, el mayor consumidor de joyas y el primer mercado en sucumbir ante el brote del virus.



Me resulta paradójico que justamente en China la semana pasada se encontró un tesoro millonario:

Tesoro de la dinastía Ming encontrado en China



> *Un sello de oro extremadamente raro cuyos orígenes se remontan al siglo XVII* y que perteneció a un heredero del imperio chino, ha sido descubierto por arqueólogos dedicados a estudiar los restos de un campo de batalla de la dinastía Ming.
> 
> Las impresionantes imágenes muestran el descubrimiento de este ancestral símbolo de poder, que *pesa casi ocho kilos y está hecho en un 95% de oro puro*. Es la primera vez que los investigadores hallan una pieza de oro perteneciente al príncipe y posible heredero del trono imperial de China, según informó el sitio dailymail.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> La semana pasada salió el informe trimestral de la gold.org sobre la venta de oro a nivel mundial:
> 
> 
> Me resulta paradójico que justamente en China la semana pasada se encontró un tesoro millonario:
> ...





















Que bestias, alguno se debió herniar para partir en 4 cachos el tocho.


----------



## FranMen (5 May 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Beef Prices Explode To Record High As More Stores Limit Meat Purchases
> 
> Vaya



Ojo que en España han cerrado el matadero con mayor capacidad del país y creo que de Europa: 32000 chinos al día. Por suerte su producción iba casi en exclusiva a China y Europa oriental y, de forma residual, he leído, a Campofrio y Casa Tarradellas. No se si afectará al mercado nacional pero es un aviso a navegantes de que las cadenas de producción y suministro se pueden romper en cualquier momento


----------



## estupeharto (5 May 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Ojo que en España han cerrado el matadero con mayor capacidad del país y creo que de Europa: 32000 *chinos* al día. Por suerte su producción iba casi en exclusiva a China y Europa oriental y, de forma residual, he leído, a Campofrio y Casa Tarradellas. No se si afectará al mercado nacional pero es un aviso a navegantes de que las cadenas de producción y suministro se pueden romper en cualquier momento




Entonces será para comida rápida, no problem


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Según el analista, va a ser que no todo es papel en esos mercados, de ahí las diferencias de precio y que cuanto menos oro tenga el mercado en cuestión, más precio.
> 
> También puede ser que en occidente de compra oro cuando sube de precio y en Oriente cuando sube de precio venden...



No, lo que hace el gilipollas de Koos Jansen es ir de guay negando las teorias "consoiranoicas" de los "paletos" goldbugs. He tenido mis enganchadas con él porque cree que le da un aire sofisticado el negar la mas que demostrada manipulacion y *supresion *del metal.
Su twitt pretenciosamente ironico, justifica entre lineas la escasez por asuntos logisticos y de refino en vez de cargarlo al leverage papelero 100:1

Para cerrar la conversacion acalorada, al pedirle una vez que se posicionara si cree en la manipulacion o no me contesto de guay: "still investigating".
Es un oportunista blandengue


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No, lo que hace el gilipollas de Koos Jansen es ir de guay negando las teorias "consoiranoicas" de los "paletos" goldbugs. He tenido mis enganchadas con él porque cree que le da un aire sofisticado el negar la mas que demostrada manipulacion y *supresion *del metal.
> Su twitt pretenciosamente ironico, justifica entre lineas la escasez por asuntos logisticos y de refino en vez de cargarlo al leverage papelero 100:1
> 
> Para cerrar la conversacion acalorada, al pedirle una vez que se posicionara si cree en la manipulacion o no me contesto de guay: "still investigating".
> Es un oportunista blandengue



Tú creees k la escasez ACTUAL no tiene k ver con asuntos logísticos ?

Ké es exactamente lo k tú crees ?


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

Hablando de blandengues, habeis visto las reacciones de los tecnocratas unelected europeos a la sentencia del tribunal aleman? (seguro Spiel puede ampliar la noticia). 

A estos mierdas nannycrats les jode que tribunales de paises soberanos les paren los pies. Y velen por sus intereses nacionales.

Un tal Garicano (parlamentario ES, ni puta idea quien es el lumbreras) twittea:​_Very worried about the future of Europe post (the verdict). Europe cannot work if national Constitutional Courts decide unilaterally..._​
Quieren homogeneizar toda Europa, crear una base borreguil sin identidades para hacer y deshacer desde la cuspide. Y el español medio, de los mas contentos con europa y el EUR. Negandose a recuperar cualquier soberania transferida por la puerta de atras a este proyecto de mierda que el la UE.

Solo nos queda Trump. *Après moi, le déluge*.

Fuck the EUR & fuck the EU.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tú creees k la escasez ACTUAL no tiene k ver con asuntos logísticos ?
> 
> Ké es exactamente lo k tú crees ?



Con el stock to flow del metal, unas pocas semanas de problemas logisticos y el COMEX en apuros, LBMA tranquilizando al mercado via comunicados (ver Ronan Manly) y los talking heads repitiendo que hay mucho metal "pero no en el sitio adecuado"?

Que cojones la logistica... el problema es el apalancamiento (que controla el precio). Si por problemas en la cadena de suministro no llega el metal, *no te pasaria nada *si no hubieras vendido *la misma onza 100 veces*.

El oro no se consume, todo lo extraido esta todavia disponible en la tierra (en un formato u otro) y 4 putas semanas de transportes y refinerias a media maquina, colapsan las entregas en el COMEX?? Estas suponen un mínimo % sobre lo que se dice que hay disponible.

Deja el precio ajustarse al alza, siguiendo las fuerzas libres de mercado y no tendrias problemas de entregas. Con el metal a 3000USD/oz, algunos de este hilo facilitarian metal y en Londres mucha gente otro tanto. Pero claro, quieren controlar el precio *ademas de* no soltar fisico... pues tienes problemas de disponibilidad. No de logistica.


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hablando de blandengues, habeis visto las reacciones de los tecnocratas unelected europeos a la sentencia del tribunal aleman? (seguro Spiel puede ampliar la noticia).
> 
> A estos mierdas nannycrats les jode que tribunales de paises soberanos les paren los pies. Y velen por sus intereses nacionales.
> 
> ...



EL Tratado de la Unión (UE ) es una milonguita sacada del sobaco y colada de rondón ante el rechazo de las pocas ciudadanías k consultaron.

Creo k el tribunal no les dice k no manguen...sino k para seguir haciéndolo, amplíen/alteren la legislación k imponen de aquella manera.

Más k un "no te pases" es un "a mí no me líes". ( o sea, k de algún modo..."tal para cual" ).

De cualquier modo, supongo k en Alemania , y más con su concepto del ahorro, estas cosas se pagan en descontento ciudadano, k, además dela presumible devolución k acarrearía, ya es algo. Y en la mejor dirección para ese Fuck UE. ( Aunque personalmente, creo k en la dirección k sea, está más k cantáo ).


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Con el stock to flow del metal, unas pocas semanas de problemas logisticos y el COMEX en apuros, LBMA tranquilizando al mercado via comunicados (ver Ronan Manly) y los talking heads repitiendo que hay mucho metal "pero no en el sitio adecuado"?
> 
> Que cojones la logistica... el problema es el apalancamiento (que controla el precio). Si por problemas en la cadena de suministro no llega el metal, *no te pasaria nada *si no hubieras vendido *la misma onza 100 veces*.
> 
> ...



K es un cúmulo de condicionantes es evidente ( Ignoro si el tal Jansen NIEGA directamente k el precio se manipula con los desbarres del papel, lo k me parecería un chorrada premium - de donde supongo podría venir el calentón - ...pero ésa sería otra historia ).

No parece poco evidente, de todos modos, k el *enorme bloqueo actual* está marcado por los problemas de producción y transporte, ya k hasta entonces, los desajuste por otras vías, mal k bien, se ventilaban. Queda ver si tras ello vuelve todo a su ser cotidiano.

E incluso si ese stand by no implica variaciones de precios, reglas, etc...k alteren el panorama habido hasta ahora...no crees ? ( De hecho, llevamos un par de agentes implicados k gan desfiláo de escena en mes y poco, una línea de crédito para pufos k , premeditadamente o no , resta discreción al chanchullo, etc ).


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Con el stock to flow del metal, unas pocas semanas de problemas logisticos y el COMEX en apuros, LBMA tranquilizando al mercado via comunicados (ver Ronan Manly) y los talking heads repitiendo que hay mucho metal "pero no en el sitio adecuado"?
> 
> Que cojones la logistica... el problema es el apalancamiento (que controla el precio). Si por problemas en la cadena de suministro no llega el metal, *no te pasaria nada *si no hubieras vendido *la misma onza 100 veces*.
> 
> ...



no se, no se

la cuestión es q desde q se ha vuelto parcialmente a la normalidad con la reapertura de algunas refinadoras suizas así como de distintas cecas, el desacoplamiento del precio del metal papel respecto del metal físico ha comenzado a reducirse

por ejemplo, la maple leaf de plata en coininvest ahora ha bajado a 21.59€ cuando hace nada estaba muchísimo mas cara, si alguno quiere concretar el precio al q estaba solo tiene q usar el buscador pq se hicieron pantallazos cuando había un sobrespot de mas del 100%




creo q el desacoplamiento abismal entre el precio del metal papel y el del metal físico poco a poco irá desapareciendo, el problema para nosotros es q probablemente ese reacoplamiento se producirá solo en una dirección, q no es la q a nosotros nos interesa precisamente

no se puede ganar a esta gente, pq se trata de un juego creado por alguien q al mismo tiempo es el principal jugador, con reglas a su medida y con un árbitro comprado por si en última instancia hiciera falta echar mano de él, pero sobre todo es un juego al q se accede casi exclusivamente por invitación y nosotros no estamos invitados

en realidad nosotros lo único q podemos hacer es participar en un juego de apuestas pararelo para intentar llevarnos unas migajas, lo dramático de todo esto es q dado un escenario madmaxista esas migajas podrían suponer la diferencia entre ser o no ser, y sino ahí está venezuela


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> no se, no se
> 
> la cuestión es q desde q se ha vuelto parcialmente a la normalidad con la reapertura de algunas refinadoras suizas así como de distintas cecas, el desacoplamiento del precio del metal papel respecto del metal físico ha comenzado a reducirse
> 
> ...



Paso a paso. Sin hacer la ola...perotambién valorando lo excepcional de la situación mundial...k lo es, pues nahide vivo ha visto este show de confinamiento y chanchullos bajo la mesa.

Esta semana...a ver ésa moza ( por ejemplo ) :

Judy Shelton - Wikipedia
Shelton es conocido como crítico de la Reserva Federal. [3] [4] *Ella dijo en 2011 que la Reserva Federal es "casi una agencia deshonesta"*, y preguntó si se podía confiar en la supervisión del dólar. [18] "Ha pedido un objetivo de inflación del 0%, contradiciendo el objetivo actual del 2% del banco. [19] *Ha escrito que una" pregunta fundamental "de la economía es" ¿por qué necesitamos un banco central?* " [20] Shelton criticó la antigua política de independencia de la Reserva Federal de la Casa Blanca y dijo en la entrevista de 2019 que no vio "ninguna referencia a la independencia" en la legislación de autorización de la Fed. [21*]**Shelton se describe a sí misma como "muy escéptica" del doble mandato "nebuloso" de la Reserva Federal de empleo máximo y estabilidad de precios*. [22]

Durante los años de Obama, criticó las bajas tasas de interés de la Reserva Federal. [23] [24] [25] Durante la presidencia de Trump, abogó por que la Reserva Federal adoptara tasas de interés más bajas como una forma de estímulo económico. (Trump criticó con frecuencia a la Reserva Federal por no bajar las tasas de interés). [2] [23] [26] Ella apoya la Ley de Reducción de Impuestos y Empleos del Partido Republicano , y la agenda desreguladora de la administración Trump. [4] Antes de que Trump se convirtiera en presidente, ella fue una *defensora del libre comercio durante mucho tiempo*, *pero después de que se convirtió en presidente, apoyó la guerra comercial de su administración con China.* [4] [14]

*Shelton se opone al seguro federal de depósitos. En su libro de 1994 "Money Meltdown", escribe que "Eliminar el seguro de depósito federal restablecería el carácter esencial de la banca como un vehículo para canalizar el capital financiero hacia la inversión productiva mientras se esfuerza por cumplir con el riesgo y la preferencia temporal de los depositantes*". [27]

*Shelton es un defensor desde hace mucho tiempo de vincular el valor del dólar al oro. [28] En 2019, dijo que esperaba una nueva conferencia al estilo de Bretton Woods donde los países estarían de acuerdo en volver al patrón oro*, diciendo: *"Si se llevara a cabo en Mar-a-Lago , sería genial". *[29] Mar-a-Lago es un club dirigido por el presidente Trump.

Shelton apoya un sistema financiero altamente integrado, que incluye una moneda común global [30] y un banco de reserva de oro universal. [31]




Spoiler: entrevista completa









Spoiler: ( resumen para vaguetes )








Y ojo...k cualquiera se marca una chicuelina de 180º, ok...pero ésta no sólo es Orera, sino k viene de un buen nido de fundamentalistas :

TheGoldStandardNow.Org


p.d. Por cierto, en el improbable caso de k esta señora fuese elegida para el cargo en la FED , los dos textos en rojo y negrita más arriba podrían tomar cuerpo *y relación* perfectisimamente. Y en un sentido de lo más agradable pa´l forerío.

No pasa nada...se espera un par de días y punto.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> EL Tratado de la Unión (UE ) es una milonguita sacada del sobaco y colada de rondón ante el rechazo de las pocas ciudadanías k consultaron.



Exacto. Y si un pais no lo acepta en referendum, repetir hasta que se consiga el resultado "adecuado". O se quita la aceptacion o no por parte del ciudadano y se pasa al parlamento, que ahi si pasa.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Con el stock to flow del metal, unas pocas semanas de problemas logisticos y el COMEX en apuros, LBMA tranquilizando al mercado via comunicados (ver Ronan Manly) y los talking heads repitiendo que hay mucho metal "pero no en el sitio adecuado"?
> 
> Que cojones la logistica... el problema es el apalancamiento (que controla el precio). Si por problemas en la cadena de suministro no llega el metal, *no te pasaria nada *si no hubieras vendido *la misma onza 100 veces*.
> 
> ...



Como explicas que haya diferencias de precio entre los mercados?
Sólo con la manipulación del papel no se explica ya que podrían manipularlo para que no haya diferencias entre los distintos mercados.

Como explicas que el precio más bajo sea precisamente en el SGE que es donde no hay oro-papel?

Tal vez si que tenga que ver el físico disponible en cada mercado (menos oro disponible, más precio en ese mercado y más oro disponible en el mercado supone un precio más bajo).. Lo cual no es incompatible con la manipulación del precio.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> no se, no se
> 
> la cuestión es q desde q se ha vuelto parcialmente a la normalidad con la reapertura de algunas refinadoras suizas así como de distintas cecas, el desacoplamiento del precio del metal papel respecto del metal físico ha comenzado a reducirse
> 
> ...



Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que el delta tendera a desaparacer; no solo entre el fisico (tienda) y futuro; sino el spread spot XAU y futuro inmediato tambien. Lo mas probable es que volvamos a cierta normalidad, yo soy critico con quiebras de COMEX, defaults LBMAianos etc... discutidos aqui varias veces. Mi comentario era sobre el porqué de lo que ha pasado, no sobre lo que pasará despues. Pasando a lo 2do:


Esta crisis ha hecho ver a mucha gente que el oro no esta esperando a que te decidas a comprarlo. Pueder que cuando lo hagas, el precio sea mucho mas de lo que COMEX / Fixings dicen. Y quizas incluso no este disponible en absoluto. Y no debido a problemas logisticos.
Se ha visto un poco mas detras de la cortina de los "mercados" oficiales manejados por los Bullion banks: mas gente ha podido comprobar su fragilidad. Aun los talking heads de turno propagandeando que aqui no pasa nada.
Intereses yendo inevitablemente a cero o negativo (hablo de UST10Y, en Europa hace tiempo estamos asi pero es el USD el que importa), el cost of carry del oro no aplica. Se refuerza su narrativa de inversion. Especialmente cuando la deuda, incluida la US, tiene un counterparty risk y el oro no.
En este mundo cada ver mas fragil, por ser el riesgo una funcion del tamaño y conectividad, quien se cree que no van a haber otros "eventos" economicos iguales o mayores que el que vivimos? Guerra? Crisis bancaria? continuidad del EUR...? China acorralada no midiendo sus acciones desesperadas? etc...
¿Otra vez han salvado el partido en este juego en el que ellos marcan las reglas como tu dices? Si.

Pero se ha dado otro paso mas hacia el inexorable final de todo esto. Otro estiron a la cuerda deshilachada. Cuantos quedan? No lo sé, Spiel dice que pocos; yo no estoy tan seguro. De todas formas, a la mayoria de aqui no nos preocupa el timing. Somos veteranos en esto, strong hands. O deberiamos serlo a estas alturas. 100% de acuerdo con tu gran frase _"lo dramático de todo esto es q dado un escenario madmaxista esas migajas podrían suponer la diferencia entre ser o no ser"_


----------



## angel220 (5 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Como explicas que haya diferencias de precio entre los mercados?
> Sólo con la manipulación del papel no se explica ya que podrían manipularlo para que no haya diferencias entre los distintos mercados.
> 
> Como explicas que el precio más bajo sea precisamente en el SGE que es donde no hay oro-papel?
> ...



Dentro de mi ignorancia diría que el COMEX va un poco falto y LBMA justito de físico y muy sobrados sobrados de papel que es su negocio por eso el precio mas alto que en el SGE, que son mas de tocarlo con las manos. Me daría una alegría que varios países repatriaran unas buenas cantidades de Toneladas en un periodo corto a ver si es oro todo lo que reluce, que eso de las asignaciones no lo veo muy claro por alguien que siempre se creyo que nunca se las van a pedir igual nos llevamos alguna sorpresa tanto en bóvedas USA como Inglesas
La manipulación de los precios de los mercados en los MPs en estos meses pasados se ha vuelto (de nuevo) a notar ya no de forma tímida si no descarada y se podría decir que hasta pretenciosa, pero no pasara nada, como siempre.
La suerte que tienen que como dijo Gamma son juez y parte con (liquidez ilimitada) y mientras los papeles-dorados vuelen el físico a su rebufo. Saludos


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Iwal k en el asunto de inflación o deflación, no veo más k variables abiertas k no corresponden con lo categórico de las afirmaciones/posiciones de fondo, incluso con intentos de refuerzo con argumentos de autoridá o ad hominems a la contra. O sea k nada nuevo bajo el sol y a otra cosa, k no aprendo nada.

-----------------------

Pincho un punto concreto de una entrevista con Judy Shelton de hace sólo dos añós donde se ve una posicion práctica "masticable" (chica lista ! ) en la k responde a una pregunta efectista de la niñata de turno con distancia a la vez k aplicación práctica ( crypto dorada - en el video de unos posts atrás, 5 años anterior a éste, engocaba la vaina hacia bonos respaldados en Oro a equis años vista...y lo k puede deducirse por ambas exposiciones es k la tía sabe k el mundo de cowboys de dólares de Oro en el saco - por el k los haters desprestigian recurrentemente el particular - es anacrónico...pero k a la vez es una tía práctica k ve perfectamente las aplicaciones actuales frente a la mamarrachada fiat - ).

Más allá de k esta tía entrase en la FED o no ( si lo hiciese , era sencillamente un punto en el k palparse la ropa, asínnn de claro ) lo k demuestra el vídeo es el tipo de perfil k se baraja para cortar el queso en la FED, lo k es toda una declaración de intenciones ( o al menos, de apertura frente a la vocación fiatchachullera indispensable hasta hace nada ).

Sinceramente y más allá de k el particular Shelton prospere o no, creo k se le da muy poca importancia al asunto ...en cuanto al simple hecho de tener este tipo de opciones sobre la mesa en semejantes instancias.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Como explicas que haya diferencias de precio entre los mercados?
> Sólo con la manipulación del papel no se explica ya que podrían manipularlo para que no haya diferencias entre los distintos mercados.
> 
> Como explicas que el precio más bajo sea precisamente en el SGE que es donde no hay oro-papel?
> ...



Igual no les preocupa la posibilidad de arbitraje. 
No conozco el SGE, no se hasta qué punto una entidad US puede ir y cambiar papel por TO de fisico; probablemente no sea facil. Aqui el amigo Koos Jansen podria ayudar porque del SGE hay que reconocer que sabe. 
No entiendo la parte logistica, aduanas etc... para sacar metal de China. Requerimientos para estar registrado alli etc...
El ICBC Standard Bank Chino es clearing member LBMA (a la altura de JPM y Goldman), vete a saber que acuerdos tienen entre ellos. China es el pais nº1 al que le conviene la manipulacion del metal y el enemigo nº1 de los goldbugs, como he dicho siempre. 
Puede que no haya razon para igualar diferencias entre los mercados por todo lo de arriba.

No he dedicado mucho tiempo al SGE. Quizas haya aqui alguien que sepa mas.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Iwal k en el asunto de inflación o deflación, no veo más k variables abiertas k no corresponden con lo categórico de las afirmaciones/posiciones de fondo, incluso con intentos de refuerzo con argumentos de autoridá o ad hominems a la contra. O sea k nada nuevo bajo el sol y a otra cosa, k no aprendo nada.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> ...



Alan Greenspan era un gran defensor del metal, con frases como sabeis del tipo (sic):

_In the absence of the gold standard, there is no way to protect savings from confiscation through inflation. There is no safe store of value. _

Y ya sabemos luego en el cargo como hizo las cosas. El papelero burbujero por excelencia.

No espero nada de J Shelton.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Igual no les preocupa la posibilidad de arbitraje.
> No conozco el SGE, no se hasta qué punto una entidad US puede ir y cambiar papel por TO de fisico; probablemente no sea facil. Aqui el amigo Koos Jansen podria ayudar porque del SGE hay que reconocer que sabe.
> No entiendo la parte logistica, aduanas etc... para sacar metal de China. Requerimientos para estar registrado alli etc...
> El ICBC Standard Bank Chino es clearing member LBMA (a la altura de JPM y Goldman), vete a saber que acuerdos tienen entre ellos. China es el pais nº1 al que le conviene la manipulacion del metal y el enemigo nº1 de los goldbugs, como he dicho siempre.
> ...



Estamos hablando de un arbitraje que ha llegado a estar en 3 millones de dólares por tonelada... Más de un 5% de beneficio en teoría sin riesgo por llevar oro de un lugar a otro. No tiene sentido que no se haya hecho por "problemas de logística", creo que tiene más que ver con falta de confianza entre los diferentes mercados.

Hasta la aparición del "virus" salvo momentos puntuales, en el SGE era el mercado con mejores precios y el arbitraje funcionaba: el oro se iba de occidente a oriente y el mercado Chino lo absorbía. Aparece un "virus", la dinámica cambia y el sobreprecio está en occidente pero desaparece el arbitraje y empiezan los mercados occidentales a tener problemas con el físico... 

Lo que se del SGE es a través de Koos Jansen principalmente. En principio la exportación está prohibida y sólo pueden exportar unas pocas entidades previamente autorizadas por el banco central chino. Parece que estas entidades no están interesadas en el dinero "sin riesgo" que podrían conseguir haciendo arbitraje llevando el oro del SGE al COMEX... 

Sólo Londres ha salido al rescate del COMEX pero con declaraciones ya que las barras good delivery del LBMA siguen sin estar en Nueva York por lo que comentas diferentes analistas. China podría salir al rescate del COMEX si le interesase la supresión del precio del oro pero no lo hace... Porque? 

Yo no veo que a China le interese suprimir el precio del oro, otra cosa diferente es que se aproveche de la supresión que se reliza en Londres y Nueva York (igualmente nos hemos aprovechado los gold bugs para cargar barato y eso no quiere decir que seamos los mayores interesados en suprimir el precio.

Yo lo que veo es que nadie quiere sacar oro de su mercado para sacar al COMEX de su escasez de físico (si quisieran no habría problemas "logísticos"). Nadie se fía de nadie, lo cual hace que los precios difieran de un mercado a otro.


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Alan Greenspan era un gran defensor del metal, con frases como sabeis del tipo (sic):
> 
> _In the absence of the gold standard, there is no way to protect savings from confiscation through inflation. There is no safe store of value. _
> 
> ...



Llámame rarito...pero tampoco yo esperaba k tú esperases nada, fíjate tuá 

Lo de un hipotético giro de 180 grados , más hablando de un cargo político , ya estaba posteado para curarme en salú...pero eran esperables especulaciones en el sentido más negativo sobre ello para denostar cualquier perspectiva optimista.Supongo k para el Orador medio sería mejor k la nominada fuese Belén Esteban ...o Pedro Chánchez. Asínn k sin dramas, pasando palabra y a otra cosa, k a poco jugoso lleva ésto.

Por cierto...la cuñita de la susodicha sobre k el patrón Oro prosperase en Mar A Lago es de hace sólo unos meses, aunque supongo k tampoco te dirá nada. Todo es del color del cristal y todo éso. Por cierto...k un perfil como ése sea valorado no sólo debería contemplarse, imo, como línea voluntaria de actuación de la FED...también Y SIEMPRE COMO OPCIÓN , como k a la fuerza ahorcan , y k por intereses ajenos a USA deba tenerse un interlocutor válido en esos términos por si algún otro actor poderoso tiene el descerebrado antojo , k hay gente pa´tó, de k la partida a nivel de reserva global de riqueza en medio de este desvarío discurra en torno al Oro. El presi del SGE sin ir más lejos - k no es la joyería de mi barrio - lo reclamaba esta semana pasada. EN fin, son agentes prime y gestos a los k mirar, máh ná y muchas veces inckluso para despistar...pero allakadakualo.

Acotando opciones en cuanto a k los chinos sean "hamijos para siempre" o no de los goldbugs , o k el tal Jansen te caiga bien o mal - o k quiera imprimir ironías, sarcasmos o mala onda a sus posts , k kadakualo es un mundo - pues poco es de esperar en cuanto al peso de la logística en el Oro disponible y sus condiciones se exprese, imo, salvo k se haga de ir en contra o a favor una cuestión personal -para hacer buen pie en un debate y asimilar certezas o lógicas razonables, y siempre como OTRO factor a contemplar, digo-.Por cierto, k el nivel habitual hasta el bloqueo por el kolonavilus en cuanto a producción y transporte se retome sin cambios en el sector, también está por ver, imo. Sobre todo si hubiese cualquier cambio de guión relevante en la recámara k debiese ser implementado. EL post del tal Jansen, más allá de pretensiones subterráneas y otras yerbas, hablaba de un comprador importante reduciendo sus pedidos en un 99,5% . Lo k en numeritos, no es poco.


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Es un drenaje integral.
> 
> Y no sólo con el Oro. En Occidente, con el confeti ... a merced de un click bankster para "traje nuevo".



@hornblower Te quoteo por el cruce de posts de hace un par de días y porke el drenaje es , efectivamente,integral y a las 4 manos de nuestros Pepe Gotera y Otilio, por ejemplo, me remito. Quieren la cazuela limpita hasta hacer clinck ! ( supongo k esas órdenes son extrapolables a otros tantos sitios ) y no es mucho flipar, creo, k la quieren lista para un rompe y rasga monetario.

Más allá de las "reactivaciones del comercio" k se han marcáo y son un quiero y no puedo inasumible para pymes ( leí ayer k sólo un 3% de hosteleros han reabierto sus negocios )...están legislando a tutiplén...y de ké manera. Dejo un vídeo de Rallo k he visto esta tarde sobre ello.


----------



## esseri (5 May 2020)

Perspectiva de Celsius , k casualmente hoy o ayer incorporaba Tether Gold para sus malabares crypto ( pagan intereses, aceptan chapas como colateral, etc. los cryptoadeptos ya lo conocerán, es un servicio popular ) En fin...tiene kojonex k la proyección Orera hacia una optimización de su gestión monetaria se esté dando desde el mundo crypto hacia el Oro, primer interesado en ello, y no al revés...y para más inri, con protagonismo para el architrilero Tether , ahora en su versión Gold...del k se podría esperar cualquier judiada k enturbiase este tipo de operativas.

A ver si aparecen actores Oreros de enjundia pisando fuerte de una puta vez, coño...k las posibilidades son alucinantes. Tanta "ciencia ficción" , tanto cutre del cuaternario inferior y tanta oxtia ya...

*This bubble could decide whether gold goes to $3K or $10K - Celsius Network CEO

Celsius Raises the Gold Standard with Tether Gold*


----------



## hornblower (6 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> @hornblower Te quoteo por el cruce de posts de hace un par de días y porke el drenaje es , efectivamente,integral y a las 4 manos de nuestros Pepe Gotera y Otilio, por ejemplo, me remito. Quieren la cazuela limpita hasta hacer clinck ! ( supongo k esas órdenes son extrapolables a otros tantos sitios ) y no es mucho flipar, creo, k la quieren lista para un rompe y rasga monetario.
> 
> Más allá de las "reactivaciones del comercio" k se han marcáo y son un quiero y no puedo inasumible para pymes ( leí ayer k sólo un 3% de hosteleros han reabierto sus negocios )...están legislando a tutiplén...y de ké manera. Dejo un vídeo de Rallo k he visto esta tarde sobre ello.



Son tiempos de acumular latunes


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

*cp)*

No estaba muélto, estaba de parranda... ( cuando menos, como elemento agitaór )

*Escobar: Get Ready For The Next Game-Changer - The Gold-Backed Digital Yuan*


----------



## cuidesemele (6 May 2020)

Yo lo de la logistica no lo entiendo muy bien. Que si yo voy a comprar me digan que no hay para mi vale... Pero 'alguien' (alguien que sea 'alguien') que quiera vender y sacarse los 5 millones o mas, no pueda fletar un vuelo, aunque sea militar... No me cuadra.

En USA hay tropecientos aviones volando vacios para poder cobrar subvenciones (tv dixit). Pues si Merkel quiere comprar o vender X toneladas envia un avion militar con sus botas fumigadoras de lejia y listos: covid friendly gold bars.

No me entero de nada, pero que me mienten todos me parece lo mas probable. Que tampoco me sirve de mucho saberlo :-DDD

El diferencial, virgencita virgencita, que se baje un poco. Mirando el COT Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED los commercials han subido un pelin los cortos. Parece que los 1700 van a estar por aqui por un tiempo.

Por cierto. Pedazo de monedon de putabolsa a la venta. Que bonito! Cuando yo me anime pero, sera por algo de menos de 1K por eso de dar nombres...

Suerte ahi afuera.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 May 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Yo lo de la logistica no lo entiendo muy bien. Que si yo voy a comprar me digan que no hay para mi vale... Pero 'alguien' (alguien que sea 'alguien') que quiera vender y sacarse los 5 millones o mas, no pueda fletar un vuelo, aunque sea militar... No me cuadra.
> 
> En USA hay tropecientos aviones volando vacios para poder cobrar subvenciones (tv dixit). Pues si Merkel quiere comprar o vender X toneladas envia un avion militar con sus botas fumigadoras de lejia y listos: covid friendly gold bars.
> 
> ...



Para robar las toneladas de oro ucraniano y de Gaddafi no habia demasiados problemas logisticos
Y para Venezuela pagar a Iran tampoco


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos hablando de un arbitraje que ha llegado a estar en 3 millones de dólares por tonelada... Más de un 5% de beneficio en teoría sin riesgo por llevar oro de un lugar a otro. No tiene sentido que no se haya hecho por "problemas de logística", creo que tiene más que ver con falta de confianza entre los diferentes mercados.



Exacto. Los problemas logisticos solo podrian explicar en parte lo que esta pasando.
Y una vez se resuelvan, el oro podria fluir pero a un precio 200USD mas alto de lo que estaba a principios de año. La situacion se normalizará pues parcialmente. Otro paso hacia adelante hasta el desenlace final.


Spielzeug dijo:


> China podría salir al rescate del COMEX si le interesase la supresión del precio del oro pero no lo hace... Porque?



No vamos a discutir este tema otra vez pq aburrimos a la audiencia. Tenemos puntos de vista diferentes.
Solo decir que como sabes que CN no apoya el Comex? Es miembro de pleno derecho de la LBMA, la que precisamente ha ayudado al COMEX. Si esto fuera contra los intereses Chinos, hubieran reaccionado rapido. Son clearing members, son parte del club.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo no veo que a China le interese suprimir el precio del oro, otra cosa diferente es que se aproveche de la supresión que se reliza en Londres y Nueva York (igualmente nos hemos aprovechado los gold bugs para cargar barato y eso no quiere decir que seamos los mayores interesados en suprimir el precio.



China lleva años conteniendo el precio del metal, por ser el unico trading partner de US recibiendo solo papel a cambio de su trabajo y exportaciones. Los demas ya tienen suficiente metal (DE, CH, ITA, FR...). Llegar al nivel de reservas estrategicas que un pais como China necesita, no lo haces dejando que las fuerzas del mercado actuen libremente y el precio explote. Lo haces suprimiendo y con paciencia. El mercado de fisico no da para mas. En cantidad, solo hay mierdas como el GLD para aficionados. China no lo es.


----------



## rubicon (6 May 2020)

Se estuvo hablando bastante estos días de que las refinerías suizas Valcambi y Heraeus han vuelto a estar productivas al 85%.

También se ha reactivado el mercado de diamantes en Bélgica, que al parecer venía parado casi al 100%

Esto nos va dando la pauta de que al reactivarse la industria de metales los precios se irán acomodando en una estabilidad más real, tanto del oro que está sobrecotizado como de la plata que viene muy relegada.


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

Republicans Postpone Vote on Controversial Fed Nominee Shelton


*Los republicanos posponen la votación sobre el controvertido candidato de la Reserva Federal Shelton*
Por Reuters

WASHINGTON - Los republicanos en el Senado de EE. UU. Han pospuesto los planes para adelantar a la nominada de la Reserva Federal Judy Shelton, según una fuente del Congreso, para evitar una pelea por una figura que ha generado escepticismo bipartidista por sus opiniones controvertidas.
El Comité Bancario del Senado, controlado por los republicanos, había programado una votación el 5 de mayo sobre la nominación de Shelton, que, de haber tenido éxito, habría abierto el camino para su confirmación por parte de la cámara, dijo la fuente.
Pero un cronograma publicado el martes por la noche indicó que el comité no realizará una votación después de todo.
La portavoz del comité, Amanda Critchfield, confirmó que el panel no realizará una votación. Ella declinó hacer otro comentario.

En una audiencia de febrero, republicanos y demócratas en el comité desafiaron la independencia de Shelton del presidente republicano Donald Trump y caracterizaron su pensamiento como demasiado alejado de la corriente principal para confiar en la economía de la nación.
Shelton se alejó de sus puntos de vista anteriores en la audiencia, diciendo que no buscaría una moneda común con Canadá y México si se la confirmara como gobernadora de la Fed. Se disculpó por comparar un falsificador de divisas con la pionera de los derechos civiles Rosa Parks.

Cuatro elecciones anteriores de Trump para ser nombrados por la Fed no han logrado despejar el Senado, una señal del peso que el Congreso ha puesto en mantener la política monetaria del país lo más libre posible de interferencia política.
La Fed ha inyectado billones en fondos de emergencia en los mercados financieros de los Estados Unidos para detener el daño de la pandemia de coronavirus.

Se espera que el miércoles reitere su promesa de hacer lo que sea necesario para apoyar a la economía más grande del mundo.
Las perspectivas de confirmación de Shelton parecieron mejorar cuando el senador republicano Pat Toomey, uno de los que la había sometido a interrogatorios agudos, dijo a fines de febrero que la apoyaría. Pero su nominación ha quedado en el limbo desde entonces.
No estaba claro si el Comité Bancario celebraría una votación en una fecha posterior.
El Congreso está luchando por descubrir cómo llevar a cabo sus negocios de una manera que proteja a los legisladores y al personal de posibles infecciones por el nuevo coronavirus, que ahora ha matado a más estadounidenses que la Guerra de Vietnam.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Solo decir que como sabes que CN no apoya el Comex? Es miembro de pleno derecho de la LBMA, la que precisamente ha ayudado al COMEX. Si esto fuera contra los intereses Chinos, hubieran reaccionado rapido. Son clearing members, son parte del club.



Porque si estuviera ayudando al COMEX no habría diferencias de precio entre los mercados de oro. 

La LBMA dice que va ayudar enviando lingotes good delivery pero aún no han llegado al COMEX. De decir que ayudas a ayudar hay un mundo... Si realmente estuviera ayudando tampoco habría diferentes precios entre ambos mercados.

Cómo es,según tu, que China ayuda al COMEX y sigue habiendo diferentes precios? Cómo le está ayudando?



Long_Gamma dijo:


> China lleva años conteniendo el precio del metal, por ser el unico trading partner de US recibiendo solo papel a cambio de su trabajo y exportaciones. Los demas ya tienen suficiente metal (DE, CH, ITA, FR...). Llegar al nivel de reservas estrategicas que un pais como China necesita, no lo haces dejando que las fuerzas del mercado actuen libremente y el precio explote. Lo haces suprimiendo y con paciencia. El mercado de fisico no da para mas. En cantidad, solo hay mierdas como el GLD para aficionados. China no lo es.



El único trading partner recibiendo papel? Y Japón, Singapur, Korea, Arabia Saudí y un larguísimo etcétera de países que reciben sólo papeles qué? Son países con menos de un 5% de las reservas de divisas en oro, igual que China. Nadie recibe oro por comerciar con EEUU...

Porque abre China un mercado propio de oro con el objetivo de ser el mayor mercado de oro físico del mundo? Para salvar al COMEX y al LBMA parece que no es...

Tu manía respecto a China hace que desprecies toda aquella información que contradiga tus hipótesis, incluidos analistas como Koos Jansen que sabe del oro más que todos los participantes de este hilo juntos.


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Exacto. Los problemas logisticos solo podrian explicar en parte lo que esta pasando.



Y exacto estaba. Nadie , en ningún post otorgaba a ese factor más k parte en lo k pueda estar pasando. Tampoco nahide ha negado a los k tú esgrimes influencia en el percal...es más, entiendo k cualquiera los suscribe.

Tú sencillamente lo descalificabas como factor de influencia de ningún modo, lo k es absolutamente sorprendente. Y k por cierto, nada tiene k ver con la situación de Ukrania en su momento ...ni con k biznez puntuales se produzcan AHORA MISMO (de hecho, la situación de bloqueo mundial la entiende cualquiera como un arma de doble filo con wena parte de milonga ...a medida de quien quiera Y PUEDA administrarla a capricho al margen de las limitaciones oficiales "insalvables". Insalvables para el paganini promedio, claro...). Al hiloy puntualmente lo de Maduro puede obedecer a un ..."apriétale por aquí y por allá...y verás cómo suelta el Matute". Lo k deja muy a las claras ( iwal k el motrollón de gente en Asia empeñando el suyo cuando bien les apetecería mantenerlo y seguir viendo cómo sube ) k el bloqueo mundial influye a varios niveles ...y casi todos empujando a k el Oro fluya al sistema.

Lo k digas tú en este hilo puede ayudar sobremanera a dilucidar el asunto desde muchos puntos de vista importantes - a pocos , si alguno hubiese, les podrían caber dudas en éso - . Y la frase debería acabar con un "incluído éste" ...pero éso ya, cosa tuya.

´Kos iú chús, maifrén.

Saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 May 2020)

El aire está menguando, y el banderin de continuidad alcista en grafico diario del Au esta estrechandose, la calma que precede a la tormenta. 
Por dónde romperá?... Hombre!.... Si es un banderin de continuidad alcista!... Comprad! Insensatos!.... Comprad!.... 

El precio del físico para minoristas apenas se ha relajado con respecto al precio papel, siguen primas de más o menos 10/12%, eso sí, muy posiblemente lo haga en breve, aunque sinceramente y personalmente no creo llegue para nada a niveles pre_timovirus, los stocks de todos se han secado, fundiciones, mints, mayoristas, minoristas todos y cada uno de los miembros de la cadena tiene oro en stock siempre, y ahora lo han pulido, cuando todo se reanude tendrán que volver a generar esas reservas estratégicas para ellos, aparte que la demanda sigue sin bajar ni un ápice.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El aire está menguando, y el banderin de continuidad alcista en grafico diario del Au esta estrechandose, la calma que precede a la tormenta.
> Por dónde romperá?... Hombre!.... Si es un banderin de continuidad alcista!... Comprad! Insensatos!.... Comprad!....
> 
> El precio del físico para minoristas apenas se ha relajado con respecto al precio papel, siguen primas de más o menos 10/12%, eso sí, muy posiblemente lo haga en breve, aunque sinceramente y personalmente no creo llegue para nada a niveles pre_timovirus, los stocks de todos se han secado, fundiciones, mints, mayoristas, minoristas todos y cada uno de los miembros de la cadena tiene oro en stock siempre, y ahora lo han pulido, cuando todo se reanude tendrán que volver a generar esas reservas estratégicas para ellos, aparte que la demanda sigue sin bajar ni un ápice.



Sera el viejo truco de darle al metal antes de un horrible dato NFP este viernes? Para que suba de una base mas baja y no rompa peligrosos niveles?


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Porque si estuviera ayudando al COMEX no habría diferencias de precio entre los mercados de oro.
> La LBMA dice que va ayudar enviando lingotes good delivery pero aún no han llegado al COMEX. De decir que ayudas a ayudar hay un mundo... Si realmente estuviera ayudando tampoco habría diferentes precios entre ambos mercados.
> Cómo es,según tu, que China ayuda al COMEX y sigue habiendo diferentes precios? Cómo le está ayudando?




Ayudar por omision. La voz del ICBC seria necesaria para por ejemplo algo como facilitar lingotes de Londres a los almacenes del COMEX.
Revisa tambien eso de que "no han llegado al COMEX". Revisa las alzas de stocks almacenes COMEX de las ultimas semanas. Ademas, puedes liquidar un GC COMEX via EFP. Muchas formas de ayudarse COMEX/LBMA entre si (tenemos que darnos cuenta que son los mismos Bullion Banks, incluidos *chinos*)
COMEX y LBMA estan intrinsecamente ligados: la mayoria de posiciones de los BBanks son cortos COMEX, largo OTC LBMA. Son las dos caras del mismo spread.
Un lingote LOCO London podria servir para cancelar un GC COMEX. De hecho, a entidades no US (mayor parte de la demanda) les convendria esto. Y cerrar el spread de arriba.
Londres es OTC, no sabemos que pone en cada contrato. No hay una camara de compensacion ni se publican los detalles mas importantes.
SPDR GLD, los custodios son los mismos Bullion banks. Es el ETF con mayores reservas de metal (auditadas con num de serie). Varios cientos de TO. Yo soy de la opionion que se usa como buffer para determinadas ocasiones. El famoso coatcheck de FOFOA en freegold.
Tampoco conozco los contratos SGE (aun siendo mas transparentes) ya que no los he estudiado como los del COMEX. Un contrato SGE y COMEX tienen los mismos estandares de 100oz, misma pureza fino 9999, logistica etc...? Nada justificaria una diferencia de precio que disuadiria el arbitraje? Yo no compraria una mierda en China, y metal menos. La rule of law alli es inexistente (y no me contestes como otras veces que "en todos lados es igual"). Se de lo que hablo, desde el lado de mi trabajo oficial.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El único trading partner recibiendo papel? Y Japón, Singapur, Korea, Arabia Saudí y un larguísimo etcétera de países que reciben sólo papeles qué? Son países con menos de un 5% de las reservas de divisas en oro, igual que China. Nadie recibe oro por comerciar con EEUU...
> Porque abre China un mercado propio de oro con el objetivo de ser el mayor mercado de oro físico del mundo? Para salvar al COMEX y al LBMA parece que no es...



Joder Spiel: Post 2da GM, Bretton Woods funcionando, USA bajo de 20'000TO a las 8'000 actuales debido a que sus ppales trading partners convertian los papeles en metal como si no hubiera un mañana. Johnson y su guns&butter y los demas, imprimiendo, devaluando a saco pero a la vez teniendo que hacer honor a la concertibilidad, base de BW. China no era nadie, en esos años. Crecio como protagonista mundial *despues *de que Nixon se cargara BW. Solo recibia por tanto papel: lo mismo que los famosos acuerdos con Arabia Saudi oro/petroleo que tan bien detalla ANOTHER, mi teoria es que algo se debio de convenir con China (al ésta decir que no queria ser el tonto del pueblo vendiendo su trabajo y recursos naturales por papel verde confiscable). Tipo: via libre para que acumules metal en los prox X años, te ayudamos con el precio, para que asi en la mesa de la futura partida, tu tengas el metal acorde a tu peso geopolitico. 
Algo parecido a los que la FED le propuso a JPM al adquirir Bear y sus masivas posiciones cortas plata: no hay problema, miramos para otro lado mientras limpias todo eso. Abusa lo que quieras.
Japon es un pais vasallo USA. Si no conviene que añadan con su demanda, presion al mercado fisco mundial, USA les llama y se ha acabado. Sus experimentos monetarios acabaran mal. Los demas que citas, no cuentan en el escenario geopolitico.
[/QUOTE]



Spielzeug dijo:


> Tu manía respecto a China hace que desprecies toda aquella información que contradiga tus hipótesis, incluidos analistas como Koos Jansen que sabe del oro más que todos los participantes de este hilo juntos.



Y ahora me encuentro con esta simplona frase... (impropia de ti por cierto)

Olvida lo que he dicho de KJ, es personal. Todo el mundo deberia contiuar siguiendole. Es alguien que cobra por una incapacidad, tiene tiempo disponible y es buen analista. Se dedica 100% a esto. Ya me gustaria a mi. Y para el que le interese, es la referencia del SGE. Ese mercado que cuyas expectativas, una vez se lanzara, me acuerdo eran altisimas...
Estoy en este foro precisamente para que se contradigan mis hipotesis. Si son argumentos con rigor y no plasmando sonidos de campanas oidos aqui y alla.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 May 2020)

Ahí en 1900$ en plenos maximos en $, soltaran todo lo que tengan a mano para pararlo.... Seguramente tendrá 3 ataques como mínimo antes de poder, y los niveles de hoy 1680$ son importantes para hacer de suelo para los ataques.... 
Palomitas


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2020)

Resumamos: si el SGE o el LBMA hubieran ayudado lo suficiente al COMEX *no estaríamos discutiendo porque no hubiese habido diferentes precios en los distintos mercados.*

Veamos cómo ha ido sucediendo el tema:

1. El COMEX tiene problemas para redimir sus contratos de 100 onzas lo que ocasiona la divergencia de precios entre Nueva York y Londres.

2. El LBMA salió al rescate del COMEX con el formato de oro que usan en Londres que son los lingotes good delivery. Este formato obligó al COMEX a sacar un nuevo "oro papel" para gestionar la entrega física de esos lingotes de 400 Oz (4 papeles de 100 Oz dan derecho a un lingote good delivery).
Parece que JPMorgan si que ha llevado lingotes good delivery al COMEX lo que ha reducido la diferencia de precios aunque parece que persiste:
J.P. Morgan Adds 400 Ounce Gold Bars At COMEX

3. La divergencia de precios también afecta al SGE que es donde más barato está el oro (no hay problemas con el físico puesto que no usa oro papel para establecer su precio).

4. El SGE usa gramos como unidad de medida, no onzas, por lo que aunque quiera no puede ayudar a los mercados de Londres y Nueva York cuyos contratos son en onzas. De este hecho se deduce que donde hay problemas de físico es en Londres y Nueva York.

Te vale esto como "prueba" de que el SGE no ayuda al resto de mercados que usan onzas en sus contratos?



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Joder Spiel: Post 2da GM, Bretton Woods funcionando, USA bajo de 20'000TO a las 8'000 actuales debido a que sus ppales trading partners convertian los papeles en metal como si no hubiera un mañana. Johnson y su guns&butter y los demas, imprimiendo, devaluando a saco pero a la vez teniendo que hacer honor a la concertibilidad, base de BW. China no era nadie, en esos años. Crecio como protagonista mundial *despues *de que Nixon se cargara BW. Solo recibia por tanto papel



Decías que era el único trading partner de EEUU en recibir papel, ahora hablas de una cosa diferente y de otro momento histórico.
Pues vale, así no tiene sentido debatir te doy la razón y todos contentos.



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy en este foro precisamente para que se contradigan mis hipotesis. Si son argumentos con rigor y no plasmando sonidos de campanas oidos aqui y alla.



Sigo esperando a que me digas cómo puede ser que se haya producido hiperinflación en Zimbabue si según esta ecuación la velocidad del dinero debería ser 0:



Te recuerdo que eras tú quien decía que era la disminución de la velocidad del dinero lo que nos separaba de la hiperinflación...
Cuando te dije que esa fórmula no sirve, me llamaste gilipollas (de forma fina, claro, con los mismos términos que ahora).

Como no lo puedes rebatir, cambias lo que dices y te quedas tan a gusto pensando que tienes razón. Igual que ahora, así que te doy la razón y ya 

________

*El "virus" es un arma de guerra de IV generación y su objetivo es un cambio de sistema monetario. Desde que apareció, las dinámicas en los mercados han cambiado*. Después de años en los que el precio ha estado más alto en el SGE que en el resto de mercados, ahora es donde más barato está y el resto de mercados tiene problemas de físico.

Este debate requiere de analistas como Koos Jansen que sepan del mercado de oro de Shanghái. Por lo que veo, cuando tienes problemas con alguien, te centras más en llevar la razón que en escuchar lo que te dicen.



Te has tomado ese comentario como algo personal por tu pique con él (supongo que te llevo la contraria en algo, igual que yo). Por mucho que te joda tiene razón ya que si no fuese así no habría divergencia de precios.
Koos Jansen nos da mil vueltas a los dos, escuchar lo que dice merece la pena ya que es el mayor experto en el SGE, especialmente ahora que las reglas de juego han cambiado y aún no está claro en qué dirección. Tu afán de llevar la razón no te hacen bien como analista...


----------



## 34Pepe (6 May 2020)

Los lingotes de LBMA que van a COMEX han de ir primero a las refinerías de Suiza para transformarlos.

De lingotes de 400 onzas que se usan en Londres a lingotes de 100 onzas que son los que se usan en Nueva York

Las refinerías suizas recibieron permiso para abrir "parcialmente" a partir del 6 de abril, con una capacidad menor al 50% debido al Coronavirus

Gestionar el envío de Londres a Suiza, refundirlo y reenviarlos a Nueva York es lo que se resume en "problemas de logística". Tampoco van a publicar día y hora de envíos tan sensibles o ponerles un localizador de Amazon...... es oro!!! 

Ha pasado un mes, con semana santa y fines de semana incluidos. No le veo mayor problema a aceptar esta explicación

Reanudan sus actividades las tres refinerías de oro suizas cerradas por el Coronavirus - Oroinformación


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Los lingotes de LBMA que van a COMEX han de ir primero a las refinerías de Suiza para transformarlos.
> 
> De lingotes de 400 onzas que se usan en Londres a lingotes de 100 onzas que son los que se usan en Nueva York
> 
> ...



Swiss gold exports to U.S. rocketed amid fears of shortages
También ha habido récord de exportación de Suiza a EEUU pero no ha sido suficiente para evitar el sobreprecio en el COMEX

J.P. Morgan Adds 400 Ounce Gold Bars At COMEX

JPMorgan ha llevado lingotes good delivery al COMEX para evitar tener que ir a las refinerías Suizas. Estos lingotes son los que usa el LBMA de Londres.

El COMEX lo que ha hecho es sacar este nuevo contrato para "integrar" el formato de 400 onzas en su operativa:
CME Group to Launch New Gold Futures Contract with Expanded, Flexible Delivery in 100-ounce, 400-ounce or 1-kilo Bars - CME Group

COMEX Gold Contract Specifications
El COMEX hace entrega de físico en formato de lingotes de 100 onzas o bien 3 lingotes de kg.

El SGE utiliza principalmente lingotes de kg. que hubiesen servido para evitar los problemas de físico en el COMEX y, además, hacer arbitraje con beneficios cercanos al 7% en su pico y NO lo ha hecho ya que de hacerlo no hubiese habido la diferencia de precio entre los distintos mercados.




Antes de que se cerrase la "ventana de oportunidad" para contener el virus fake (mediados de marzo según la prensa China) el mayor precio era en el SGE y cuando se cierra la ventana de oportunidad es cuando empiezan los problemas para fijar el precio. Según la prensa China, los daños en la economía iban a ser irreversible si se cerraba la "ventana de oportunidad" para acabar con el "virus". Este es el virus según la prensa China:




Hasta mediados de marzo, como se ve en la gráfica, el mayor precio es el del SGE como viene ocurriendo desde que se inauguró.


----------



## Aro (6 May 2020)

> Sigo esperando a que me digas cómo puede ser que se haya producido hiperinflación en Zimbabue si según esta ecuación la velocidad del dinero debería ser 0



¿Por qué dices que en Zimbabue la velocidad era cero, según esa ecuación?


----------



## Spielzeug (7 May 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que en Zimbabue la velocidad era cero, según esa ecuación?



Por lo que ya comenté cuando Long Gamma decía que en cuanto subiese la velocidad del dinero habría hiperinflación. Reduciendo la fórmula al absurdo, la velocidad del dinero sería 0 si aumenta la masa monetaria al infinito:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Con esa "fórmula" si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad.
> Si se aumentase la base monetaria al infinito, la velocidad del dinero sería 0... (no tiene sentido)
> 
> La hiperinflación se produce cuando la producción de bienes y servicios disminuye y a la vez aumenta la masa monetaria (lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos)



Pero según @Long_Gamma que nos hace el favor de escribir en el foro para que se rebatan sus argumentos, voy de guay (como Koos Jansen que parece que tampoco le da la razón en todo lo que dice) ya que esa fórmula es la base de la teoría monetaria moderna y está avalada por Keynes y Friedman. Y que soy tonto porque la hiperinflación es un proceso de comportamiento:



Long_Gamma dijo:


> La velocidad del dinero no es una funcion de la masa monetaria. Cantidad de dinero y Velocidad de dinero son variables independientes.
> Tu razonamiento, basado en aislar la V de la ecuacion, para llegar a tu conclusion de "_Me explico, con esa fórmula si aumenta la masa monetaria disminuye la velocidad_" es pobre.
> 
> Si quieres ejemplos practicos claros, no tienes mas que analizar la era Bush padre o Clinton para darte cuenta que V y M crecieron fuertemente* a la vez*. De hecho, la M siempre crece (en mayor o menor medida, dado el gusto que tienen a darle a la impresora), asi que cualquier aumento de la V automaticamente invalidaria tu pseudo-teoria.
> ...



Para que parezca que tiene razón y que los que ponemos en evidencia que sus hipótesis no son correctas estamos equivocados, dice otras cosas diferentes que son ciertas, en vez de reconocer que estaba equivocado que es su motivación para escribir en burbuja. Pues vale, si así se queda contento y cree tener siempre razón, estupendo por el.

El problema es que se toma de forma personal a la gente que le hace ver que estaba equivocado y deja de escuchar lo que escriben porque únicamente le interesa quedar por encima del resto.

Como muestra de que no escucha, el siguiente encuentro que tuvimos a raíz del mismo tema de la hiperinflación:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Ha habido muchos casos de hiperinflación aparte de la República de Weimar o Zimbabue. Yugoslavia, Hungría, China, Venezuela, Francia con los assignats...
> 
> En todos ellos confluyen los siguientes factores:
> -Aumento de la masa monetaria
> ...



Hablo de comportamiento (como se actúa cuando se perciben esas circunstancias) y de psicología (el catalizador es el miedo)

Pero responde diciendo que la hiperinflación es un fenómeno de comportamiento y psicológico (lo mismo que he dicho yo) ignorando que según decía anteriormente, solo falta ba que aumentase la "V" en una ecuación para que hubiese hiperinflación (algo que no puede ocurrir si disminuye el PIB mientras aumenta la base monetaria que es lo que ocurre en todas las hiperinflaciones).

En fin, triste e infantil comportamiento... Supongo que el "gilipollas" de Koos Jansen le puso en su sitio en Tuiter delante de toda la comunidad internacional de analistas del oro a la que quiere pertenecer y por eso está tan picado con el


----------



## Just (7 May 2020)

Por favor, reconducid el debate a un tono más amable, a la gente poco le interesa vuestros egos.


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

K los ad hominem distorsionan argumentos de fondo supongo k ya está bastante claro. Todos podemos hacerlos en uno u otro momento.

Creo k intentar no progresar por ahí es lo más acertado para un buen feedback en el hilo. Un buen hilo, por cierto. 

-----------------------------

Por otra parte...parece k éstos defienden un "dale k te pego" SANO. Colectivo con cuajo Orero a la vez k modelnete y de encomiable apertura , imo.

*Incrementum: Every Gold Dip Should be Bought Right Now | INN*


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo que ya comenté cuando Long Gamma decía que en cuanto subiese la velocidad del dinero habría hiperinflación. Reduciendo la fórmula al absurdo, la velocidad del dinero sería 0 si aumenta la masa monetaria al infinito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiel, no hay replica por mi parte esta vez. Se ha complicado todo un poco y creo hay que dejar que el hilo fluya sin mis delirios.
El forero Just (y otros que no lo dicen pero seguro lo piensan) tienen razon. Hay que escarbar mucho para encontrar algo de valor añadido ultimamente.

Seguiremos nuenstra conversacion algun dia con unas cervezas. 
Take care bro.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, no hay replica por mi parte esta vez. Se ha complicado todo un poco y creo hay que dejar que el hilo fluya sin mis delirios.
> El forero Just (y otros que no lo dicen pero seguro lo piensan) tienen razon. Hay que escarbar mucho para encontrar algo de valor añadido ultimamente.
> 
> Seguiremos nuenstra conversacion algun dia con unas cervezas.
> Take care bro.



Pues una pena, espero que cambies de opinión, si no lo haces, te seguiré en tu blog (y no lo digo irónicamente).

Creo que nadie habla de delirios si no de malos modales y ataques personales. El valor añadido de un foro es compartir información y análisis, sean propios o ajenos. Diferentes análisis y posturas son buenos y necesarios para que haya debate.

Por si quieres debatir reconduciendo el tema y dejando de lado piques innecesarios, te hago las siguiente preguntas (abiertas a todo aquel que quiera responder):

1. Crees que el coronavirus es un punto de inflexión en el sistema monetario Internacional al nivel del Nixon Schock?
Yo creo que sí.

2. Las diferencias de precio del oro en los diferentes mercados, son puntuales o forman parte de la nueva normalidad en el mercado del oro?
Creo que forman parte del nuevo escenario y las nuevas reglas de juego que surgen por el coronavirus. En mi opinión, en el nuevo escenario, el precio de las divisas se va a descubrir en el mercado de oro denominado en la divisa local.

3. Porque no hay arbitraje con oro físico en los diferentes mercados?
Creo que no hay confianza ni interés en salvar con oro físico mercados ajenos manipulados con ventas al descubierto de oro-papel. El modelo de mercado físico del SGE se va a imponer, no creo que tardemos en ver reformas en los mercados de oro-papel de Londres y de Nueva York. Las nuevas reglas de juego surgidas con el coronavirus les obligara a ello.

Si no quieres responder por aquí, espero seguir la conversación con unas cervezas o vinos del Bierzo sin los malos rollos que se producen en una forma de comunicación en la que no hay lenguaje corporal que evite malentendidos. Cara a cara no discuto en estos términos ya que el interlocutor percibe que no hay nada personal en tener diferentes puntos de vista.

Cuídate tú también ;-)


----------



## angel220 (7 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, no hay replica por mi parte esta vez. Se ha complicado todo un poco y creo hay que dejar que el hilo fluya sin mis delirios.
> El forero Just (y otros que no lo dicen pero seguro lo piensan) tienen razon. Hay que escarbar mucho para encontrar algo de valor añadido ultimamente.
> 
> Seguiremos nuenstra conversacion algun dia con unas cervezas.
> Take care bro.



Hola creo que te equivocas con lo de delirios, los que seguimos estos hilos buscamos personas validas que sepan, nos informen y nos comenten , aunque sean de opiniones totalmente distintas que es donde se saca la "verdad"ya que ninguno dispone de ella, lo que nos entristece es cuando se entra en "ataque semi personal o malos modos de responder, Fue un placer haberte leído y de forma egoísta te pediría que lo recapacitaras y siguieras en el hilo, estas lineas que he escrito seguro que muchos foreros si las piensan y estoy en desacuerdo con lo que dijiste respecto a esto. Un saludo, solo te pido lo repienses, por que esperándote te estamos esperando,hablo por mi y seguro que hablo por muchos mas de los que tu imaginas


----------



## cuidesemele (7 May 2020)

Pregunta antes de que se me olvide: L_G tiene un blog? link por favor 

Apasionante debate el de los $1900 y si rompera por arriba o por abajo. Mirando el COT los commercials estan empezando a poner cortos. Pero ojo que estamos a $1700. Asi que mi apuesta personal es que lo mantendran alli contra viento y marea... Cuando el stress de los cortos sea demasiado una bajadilla y a los $1900. Asi porque yo lo valgo :-DDD No me hagais caso.

Conclusion: comprar chispas (mi primera moneda) cuando pueda


----------



## Aro (7 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo que ya comenté cuando Long Gamma decía que en cuanto subiese la velocidad del dinero habría hiperinflación. Reduciendo la fórmula al absurdo, la velocidad del dinero sería 0 si aumenta la masa monetaria al infinito:



La masa monetaria puede aumentar mucho pero la gente también gastar muy rápido.

Es decir, si en Zimbabue crearon dinero a lo bestia y si a la gente al recibir ese dinero le quemaba en las manos, lo movía más rápido de lo que aumentaba la masa monetaria, la velocidad no sería cero, sino bastante elevada, porque además tiene un efecto multiplicador el gasto, se puede gastar más dinero que la cantidad existente.


----------



## Aro (7 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pero responde diciendo que la hiperinflación es un fenómeno de comportamiento y psicológico (lo mismo que he dicho yo) ignorando que según decía anteriormente, solo falta ba que aumentase la "V" en una ecuación para que hubiese hiperinflación (algo que no puede ocurrir si disminuye el PIB mientras aumenta la base monetaria que es lo que ocurre en todas las hiperinflaciones).
> 
> En fin, triste e infantil comportamiento... Supongo que el "gilipollas" de Koos Jansen le puso en su sitio en Tuiter delante de toda la comunidad internacional de analistas del oro a la que quiere pertenecer y por eso está tan picado con el



El PIB en la moneda local, yo creo que se dispararía durante una hiperinflación. En la moneda local, no quiere decir que haya un crecimiento real económico.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 May 2020)

Aro dijo:


> La masa monetaria puede aumentar mucho pero la gente también gastar muy rápido.
> 
> Es decir, si en Zimbabue crearon dinero a lo bestia y si a la gente al recibir ese dinero le quemaba en las manos, lo movía más rápido de lo que aumentaba la masa monetaria, la velocidad no sería cero, sino bastante elevada, porque además tiene un efecto multiplicador el gasto, se puede gastar más dinero que la cantidad existente.



En todos los casos hiperinflación, la masa monetaria crece más rápido que la producción de bienes y servicios lo que hace que la "V" de la ecuación tienda a 0. Se puede poner un cero detrás de los billetes y multiplicar por diez la masa monetaria pero no se puede hacer lo mismo con los bienes y servicios (la "V" tendería a cero si se multiplica por diez la masa monetaria sin que se multiplique por diez los bienes y servicios producidos)

La velocidad con la que cambia el dinero de manos implica tener en cuenta el factor tiempo que no se puede medir utilizando esa ecuación (dividir PIB entre masa monetaria no puede tener como resultado una medida temporal).

Es una fórmula absurda que da pie a una teoría monetaria igualmente absurda en la que se plantea regalar dinero como forma de crear riqueza. Es la escuela económica de Andy y Lucas:




Es la consecuencia de crear una teoría económica sobre la base de la bancarrota de EEUU al desligar el medio de pago de la reserva de valor. Es una teoría monetaria que considera dinero un medio de pago, es ridícula y absurda. Sus fórmulas no tienen sentido más allá de dar una aperiencia científica a una estafa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 May 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, no hay replica por mi parte esta vez. Se ha complicado todo un poco y creo hay que dejar que el hilo fluya sin mis delirios.
> El forero Just (y otros que no lo dicen pero seguro lo piensan) tienen razon. Hay que escarbar mucho para encontrar algo de valor añadido ultimamente.
> 
> Seguiremos nuenstra conversacion algun dia con unas cervezas.
> Take care bro.



Qué la fuerza te acompañe hermano!.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 May 2020)

Aro dijo:


> La masa monetaria puede aumentar mucho pero la gente también gastar muy rápido.
> 
> Es decir, si en Zimbabue crearon dinero a lo bestia y si a la gente al recibir ese dinero le quemaba en las manos, lo movía más rápido de lo que aumentaba la masa monetaria, la velocidad no sería cero, sino bastante elevada, porque además tiene un efecto multiplicador el gasto, se puede gastar más dinero que la cantidad existente.



Seguramente este equivocado, pero yo lo veo mucho más sencillo y simple y sin rimbombantes fórmulas keynesianas, la masa monetaria puede subir mucho, pero lo que en realidad hace reactivar la inflación o hiperinflción es la otra pata, osea la oferta de bienes y servicios, puede haber mucha creación de base monetaria pero si con ella se consigue crear también muchos bienes y servicios no va ha haber inflación. 
El problema empieza cuando se restringe la oferta de bienes y servicios, (lo que está pasando) y la base monetaria no deja de crecer, en definitiva y según yo pienso, es una simple división, base monetaria entre bienes y servicios, es lo que descubre el precio final, y si no, ¿en la inflación de los años 70 hubo una masiva impresión de dinero? o más bien ¿hubo una fuerte contracción de oferta de bienes y servicios, debido a los problemas energéticos?.


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

El konzéto es el konzéto : Oro oficializándose en el portfolio "serio" promedio.

*Issuer Services | London Stock Exchange

Breakingviews - New normal will demand new gold-standard portfolio*


----------



## Aro (7 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Seguramente este equivocado, pero yo lo veo mucho más sencillo y simple y sin rimbombantes fórmulas keynesianas, la masa monetaria puede subir mucho, pero lo que en realidad hace reactivar la inflación o hiperinflción es la otra pata, osea la oferta de bienes y servicios, puede haber mucha creación de base monetaria pero si con ella se consigue crear también muchos bienes y servicios no va ha haber inflación.
> El problema empieza cuando se restringe la oferta de bienes y servicios, (lo que está pasando) y la base monetaria no deja de crecer, en definitiva y según yo pienso, es una simple división, base monetaria entre bienes y servicios, es lo que descubre el precio final, y si no, ¿en la inflación de los años 70 hubo una masiva impresión de dinero? o más bien ¿hubo una fuerte contracción de oferta de bienes y servicios, debido a los problemas energéticos?.



La sobreproducción también ejercer presión deflacionaria, estoy de acuerdo. Es lo que hemos estado viviendo hasta ahora y lo que probablemente seguirá habiendo.


----------



## rubicon (7 May 2020)

Yuan con respaldo en oro

*La posición oficial de Pekín es que el dólar americano debería ser remplazado por una cesta de divisas con Derechos Especiales de Giro** aprobada por el FMI (dólar, euro, yuan, yen).* Esto eliminaría la pesada carga del yuan como la única moneda de reserva.

La esencia del asunto es que *un yuan soberano digital podría ser respaldado por oro.* Esto no se ha confirmado (aún). El oro podría servir como un respaldo directo, para respaldar bonos, o simplemente considerarse como aval.* Lo que es seguro es que una vez que Pekín anuncie una moneda digital respaldada por oro, será como si al dólar americano le hubiese partido un rayo.*

El yuan digital será respaldado a todos los efectos por la gran cantidad de productos y servicios Made in China – y no por un imperio transocéanico de 800 bases militares. Y* el valor del yuan digital lo decidirá el mercado, como sucede con el bitcoin.*


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

*cp)*

Tochaco...pero de "obligada digestión" (y "echar al cajón" ) para quien esté en el ajo, imo.




*- HSBC Reveals It Was Caught Out as Lockdowns Snarled Gold Market - BNN Bloomberg*

"HSBC Holdings Plc, uno de los principales jugadores en el mercado del oro, fue sorprendido en marzo debido a que *los bloqueos interrumpieron los envíos físicos de lingotes y causaron que los precios divergieran drásticamente en los centros comerciales clave*. "

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- *The Illusion of Owning Gold | Nick Barisheff | BMG*


_por __Nick Barisheff_

Para descargar una versión en PDF


*


Spoiler: Ilusión Orera I



La ilusión de poseer oro | Nick Barisheff

Los fondos cotizados en bolsa (ETF) respaldados por oro y productos similares representan una parte significativa del mercado del oro, con inversores institucionales e individuales que los utilizan para implementar muchas de sus estrategias de inversión sin considerar el verdadero riesgo asociado con muchos aspectos de tenencia activos tangibles Los ETF de oro son unidades que representan oro físico en papel o en forma desmaterializada, que es muy diferente de poseer oro físico. Según el World Gold Council, los ETF globales respaldados por oro agregaron 298 toneladas, o US $ 23 mil millones, en todas las regiones en el primer trimestre de 2020 [1] . Las tenencias totales de ETF ascendieron a 3.296 toneladas, lo que representa US $ 179 mil millones. El ETF más grande es SPDR Gold Shares (GLD) con 1.048 toneladas.





Nota[/URL] adhesiva en la pizarra, intercambio ETF, negociado, fondo
Muchos inversores y asesores financieros pueden sorprenderse al saber que poseer acciones en un ETF de oro no es lo mismo que poseer oro físico. Como uno de los mayores ETF, GLD declara en su prospecto: "... diseñado para rastrear el precio del oro". ¿Es aconsejable elegir la conveniencia en lugar de tener oro físico?

Desde su introducción en 2003, los ETF respaldados por oro han transformado el mercado de inversión en oro en una ilusión, desviando la atención de la propiedad del oro físico. Esto es como un mago que te tiene enfocado en una distracción mientras realizan un truco.

Cuando compra un activo físico, como bienes raíces, un automóvil o un bote, se hace un gran esfuerzo para garantizar que el título legal del activo se transfiera al comprador. Esto generalmente implica una descripción específica del activo: la marca, el modelo, el color y el número de serie, en el caso de un automóvil. Además, el vendedor generalmente garantiza que tienen un título libre y claro, que no hay gravámenes y que tienen el derecho legal de transmitir el título al comprador.

Sorprendentemente, cuando se trata de adquirir oro, los inversores tienden a ignorar estos fundamentos básicos y, en cambio, se centran en los costos de almacenamiento y las tarifas de gestión; No piensan en la propiedad legal real. ¿De qué sirve ahorrar dinero en los costos de almacenamiento si no tiene un título legal para el oro? Muchas transacciones de oro, como contratos de futuros, certificados y ETF, no son más que representantes en papel o derivados de oro. No representan la propiedad legal del oro. Estos poderes pueden funcionar según lo planeado durante las condiciones normales del mercado, pero pueden fallar bajo estrés, cuando los inversores necesitan más el refugio seguro de los lingotes. Siempre he dicho que si no está pagando tarifas de almacenamiento aseguradas razonables por lingotes asignados, entonces es muy probable que no posea oro alguno.

Por ejemplo, si apostamos por el precio del oro de mañana, y acordamos liquidar en moneda, entonces no necesitaríamos ningún oro real siempre que cada uno de nosotros tenga la capacidad de pagar si pierde la apuesta. . Sin embargo, esto no es una inversión y depende totalmente de la solvencia crediticia de la contraparte. Derrota uno de los atributos más importantes del lingote asignado: SIN RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTE.

Los ETF tienen un riesgo de contraparte significativo en muchos niveles

En los materiales de marketing del GLD ETF, lo primero que debe tener en cuenta es que se conoce como un " Vehículo de seguimiento ". No se menciona nada acerca de poseer oro. En el sitio web de GLD, establece claramente el objetivo del Trust. A diferencia del oro físico, los ETF tienen riesgo de contraparte, porque existe la posibilidad de que las otras partes, como el Participante autorizado (AP), el administrador u otros, puedan incumplir o incumplir su parte del acuerdo.

He pasado muchos años con abogados, redactando prospectos y acuerdos legales. Como todos pueden apreciar, los abogados siempre son cuidadosos y precisos con el lenguaje específico en todos los documentos legales. Como resultado, es importante que cada inversor lea cuidadosamente todos los documentos asociados con una transacción para comprender los objetivos del ETF.

Prestar estricta atención a la redacción de los documentos reglamentarios.

Con el reciente aumento de la popularidad de los ETF, muchos inversores suponen que son como fondos mutuos abiertos, pero con tarifas de gestión mucho más bajas. Nunca se preguntan por qué las tarifas son más bajas; simplemente suponen que Wall Street se ha vuelto generoso y quiere proporcionar ahorros de costos a los inversores públicos.

En un fideicomiso de fondo mutuo abierto, como los fondos mutuos BMG, el administrador del fondo recibe las contribuciones del inversor y luego compra el lingote apropiado de acuerdo con el mandato del fondo. Similar a una transacción de acciones, el Custodio (Scotiabank, en el caso de BMG) emite una Hoja de Registro Comercial, especificando la barra que se transfiere al fondo por refinador, número de serie, peso exacto y pureza a tres decimales. Todos los meses, el Custodio proporciona una lista de barras bajo custodia para cada fondo por refinador, número de serie, peso exacto y pureza. Este documento mensual está firmado por un oficial del banco y se publica en el sitio web de BMG Group Inc. .

Los fondos son auditados anualmente por los auditores independientes de BMG Funds (RSM Canada LLP).

Si bien los fondos abiertos tienen que incurrir en una serie de gastos, según lo ordenado por las autoridades reguladoras, los inversores se beneficiarán de las economías de escala al comprar el lingote y almacenar el lingote sobre una base totalmente asegurada, así como la reducción legal y Costos contables.

El proceso para los ETF es completamente diferente. La primera distinción importante es que los ETF no están sujetos a las leyes de valores convencionales. Utilizan una " Declaración de registro " en lugar de un " Folleto " y, como resultado, no están sujetos a las mismas regulaciones que los fondos de inversión abierta. Según un informe especial de Solari de Catherine Austin Fitts, presidente de Solari, Inc., editor de The Solari Report y miembro gerente de Solari Investment Advisory Services, LLC, sobre GLD y SLV [2], el término "fondo negociado en bolsa" no es un término legal preciso definido por ley, como lo es una "Compañía de Inversión", de la cual los fondos mutuos son una subcategoría. Tanto los fondos de cobertura como los ETF, al menos según la ley actual, son vehículos de inversión creados con el propósito expreso de evitar parte o la totalidad de la regulación según las leyes de valores que se aplican a las compañías de inversión y las acciones tradicionales. Los inversores de ETF tienen un poder de voto limitado, incluida la capacidad de eliminar la administración. Las responsabilidades limitadas del Fiduciario y del Custodio se establecen en la creación del fideicomiso y la ejecución del acuerdo de custodia, sin mecanismo para cambiar esas responsabilidades en caso de cambio, y sin responsabilidad directa ante los inversores.

CUSTODIOS DEL ORO Y LA PLATA EN UN ETF

Numerosos analistas han expresado su preocupación por los Custodios en los ETF de GLD y SLV: HSBC Bank (HSBC) y JPMorgan Chase (JPM). Tanto HSBC como JPM, mientras mantenían 1.080 toneladas en oro y casi 9.500 toneladas en plata (diciembre de 2009), tenían importantes derivados extrabursátiles en oro y plata, y posiciones cortas significativas tanto en oro como en plata, en el COMEX. De acuerdo con el Informe de Compromiso de los Comerciantes (CFTC), entre ellos, HSBC y JPM son cortos en más del 30% de todo el mercado de plata COMEX en términos netos, y JPM tiene la gran mayoría de estas posiciones cortas. Además, ambos bancos han sido multados por los reguladores y tienen demandas colectivas pendientes contra ellos por manipular los mercados del oro y la plata, la manipulación de bonos, la manipulación LIBOR, la manipulación de los mercados de productos básicos y el fraude de valores hipotecarios.[3] .

Ambos bancos han sido multados varias veces por múltiples instituciones, como la Comisión Federal de Comercio (FTC), por manipular estos mercados, por fraude, por lavado de dinero y por ayudar a los estadounidenses a evadir impuestos. ( La creciente responsabilidad legal de HSBC y la demanda potencial de JPMorgan se enfrenta a una demanda colectiva )

Además de las preocupaciones éticas sobre los Custodios para los ETF de GLD y SLV, ni el Fiduciario, el Administrador o el Custodio asumen ninguna responsabilidad por la calidad del oro y la plata entregados al ETF en cuestión. No hay ningún requisito para que los subdepositarios sean miembros de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). No hay garantía de que el lingote se extraiga legalmente y cumpla con los estándares de la Asociación de Inversión Responsable (RIA). La importancia de esto es que el oro que normalmente poseen los miembros de LBMA en las bóvedas de miembros de LBMA mantendrá su Cadena de Integridad. Esto significa que cada barra de Good Delivery se rastrea desde la mina, la compañía de transporte, el refinador y la bóveda. Si se elimina el oro de esta cadena de integridad, no puede garantizarse que sea oro puro o que cumpla con los Estándares de Buena Entrega. En el pasado,

Elemental Gold fue inicialmente calificado como un refinador calificado por LBMA, pero perdió ese estado cuando la Red de Ejecución de Delitos Financieros (FinCEN) inició una investigación de lavado de dinero. Elemental Gold fue acusado de vender oro extraído ilegalmente que no cumplía con los estándares de LBMA [4] .

En lugar de " comprar " o " adquirir " activos, los ETF utilizan Participantes autorizados para " contribuir " con " canastas " de valores, tal como se define en la Declaración de registro. Los participantes autorizados suelen ser las casas de bolsa más grandes y deben ser miembros de la Depository Trust Corporation (DTC). Como resultado, incluso las instituciones o los fondos de pensiones no pueden canjear físicamente si son accionistas de ETF a menos que también sean miembros del DTC y hayan suscrito un Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado. Según el prospecto, los AP "ensamblan" los valores para formar las canastas.

¿Por qué usan la palabra "ensamblar" en lugar de "comprar" o "adquirir"?

¿Cómo “ensamblan” las canastas?

Según Catherine Austin Fitts, “los documentos subyacentes pueden permitir que los Participantes autorizados contribuyan (o al menos no les prohíban expresamente que contribuyan) al oro y la plata arrendados por los ETF a los bancos centrales en lugar de los metales preciosos a los que los Participantes autorizados tienen un título legal absoluto. "

Además, un informe escrito por Deloitte & Touche LLP titulado “Fondos negociados en bolsa: desafiando el dominio de los fondos mutuos” describió cómo se crean y canjean las canastas.




'La “creación de unidades” es el proceso operativo diario que utilizan los AP para crear unidades ETF. Un archivo de composición de cartera, creado por el patrocinador, enumera la composición y los pesos de los valores o productos básicos subyacentes que reflejan el índice objetivo. Los AP luego compran o toman prestados cantidades relativamente grandes de las acciones subyacentes de los mercados de capitales que reflejarían el índice. Si el ETF propuesto rastrea un producto, compra o toma prestados certificados de propiedad de ese producto. La canasta de valores se entrega al custodio, quien verifica que es un espejo aproximado del índice. El AP (si son el patrocinador) luego recibe una "unidad de creación" entregada a su cuenta en la Depository Trust Corporation. La unidad de creación se divide en acciones ETF, que representan una fracción de la unidad de creación. El número de acciones de ETF depende del valor liquidativo de la unidad de creación, una función de las ponderaciones asignadas a los valores subyacentes. En el caso de los productos básicos, el patrocinador generalmente tendrá una fórmula para calcular el NAV. Debido a que este es un trueque "en especie" y no hay efectivo que cambie de manos, no hay implicaciones impositivas.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Pero, ¿qué hay para los participantes autorizados?

Los inversores que piensan que una firma de corretaje importante compra oro al precio spot vigente, lo contribuye a un ETF al valor liquidativo (NAV), se emiten Unidades de creación en NAV y luego vende esas unidades al público en NAV son increíblemente ingenuos en su comprensión de cómo funciona Wall Street.

Los AP toman prestados los activos, los aportan al ETF y se les emiten Unidades de Creación, que venden al público. Se quedan con el 100% del dinero.

Para comprender el funcionamiento interno de un ETF, debe considerar el historial y analizar cómo se establecieron los primeros ETF para rastrear un índice como el DOW o el S&P 500. Los participantes autorizados siempre pueden pedir prestados los activos de las cuentas de margen de sus clientes, y también de cuentas de fondos de cobertura, donde actuaron como corredor principal. Luego contribuirían los activos prestados al ETF.

Luego, se emitirían las AP Unidades de Originación del ETF a cambio de la canasta de valores. Luego, los AP venderían las unidades de ETF a otros clientes y MANTENDRÍAN TODO EL DINERO . Tendrían una responsabilidad equivalente, pero nunca se llamaría, y la mayoría de los clientes no sabrían que tenían IOU de corredores en sus cuentas de margen en lugar de los valores detallados en su estado de cuenta.

Además de mantener todo el dinero de la emisión de nuevas acciones de ETF, los AP ganan dinero todos los días actuando como creadores de mercado. Hacen que el arbitraje se extienda entre el NAV y el precio de mercado de las unidades ETF. Solo los AP tienen acceso tanto a los datos del mercado como al NAV, lo que les permite realizar un arbitraje extendido durante las condiciones normales del mercado.

Los Participantes autorizados no tienen la obligación específica de comprar y canjear acciones de ETF para minimizar las fluctuaciones en los precios de mercado. En condiciones normales, es rentable distribuir el arbitraje entre el precio de mercado y el valor liquidativo de las acciones de ETF; sin embargo, en un declive importante del mercado, teniendo en cuenta que los AP son esencialmente "cortos" del activo, les conviene dejar que disminuya tanto como sea posible antes de canjear, de modo que cubrir su posición corta sea lo menos costoso. Es entonces cuando los ETF tendrán un rendimiento inferior al mercado de los activos subyacentes.

Si un cliente quisiera vender un valor prestado a un ETF, el corredor simplemente depositaría los ingresos en efectivo de la venta teórica en la cuenta del cliente. Mientras tanto, habrían tenido un préstamo sin intereses de los valores de su cliente. El cliente no se daría cuenta de que esto había sucedido en su cuenta de margen de corretaje.


*


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

*>>> 2)*



Spoiler: Ilusión Orera II



*¿Qué pasa si el AP se vuelve insolvente?*
Los abogados se enriquecen discutiendo sobre quién es el verdadero dueño de los activos.

*Obviamente, es mucho más lucrativo obtener el 100% de los ingresos de la inversión que ganar el 1.5% en honorarios de administración. *

Además del oro arrendado y el precio del oro suprimido resultante, la mayor parte de la información se divulga en los documentos GLD. Además de la Declaración de registro, se debe revisar el Acuerdo del participante autorizado para comprender completamente el funcionamiento del GLD. Sin embargo, el Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado ya no se puede encontrar con los documentos GLD en EDGAR o el sitio web streetTRACKS. Lo más sorprendente es que las declaraciones de registro originales presentadas en agosto de 2005 tenían 108 páginas; la Declaración de registro actual tiene solo 34 páginas [5] .

Si BMG presentara un prospecto que fuera más del 70% más corto que la última versión presentada ante los reguladores, las posibilidades de aprobación serían muy escasas. Además, las ofertas de prospectos tienen pautas regulatorias estrictas que no se aplican a los ETF. Tanto la Declaración de registro original como el Acuerdo del participante autorizado [6] se pueden revisar en las notas al pie.

Una sección de la Declaración de registro que es particularmente importante para revisar es *Factores de riesgo* (página siete de la Declaración de registro original de 2005). Hay un total de 24 factores de riesgo detallados que todo posible inversor debe estudiar detenidamente. Los factores de riesgo notables se exponen a continuación:



> *"Los accionistas no tienen la protección asociada con la propiedad de una compañía de inversión registrada bajo la Ley de Compañías de Inversión de 1940, o las protecciones otorgadas por la Ley de Intercambio de Mercancías de 1936" *_Página 9, párrafo 5_





> *"Los accionistas no tienen los derechos de los inversores en ciertos otros vehículos (incluido, por ejemplo, el derecho a entablar acciones de" opresión "o" derivadas ")". *Además, las acciones tienen derechos de voto y distribución limitados; por ejemplo, los accionistas no tienen derecho a elegir directores y no recibirán dividendos. _Página 10, párrafos 6 y 7_





> *"El oro del Trust puede estar sujeto a pérdida, daño, robo o restricción de acceso".*





> *"El Fideicomiso puede no tener fuentes adecuadas de recuperación si su oro se pierde, se daña, se lo roban o se destruye y la recuperación puede estar limitada, incluso en caso de fraude, al valor de mercado del oro en el momento en que se descubre el fraude".*





> *"El Trust no asegurará su oro".*





> *"Además, el Custodio y el Fideicomisario no exigirán que ningún subcustodio directo o indirecto esté asegurado o vinculado con respecto a sus actividades de custodia o con respecto al oro que poseen en nombre del Fideicomiso".*





> *"El Depositario solo es responsable de las pérdidas que sean el resultado directo de su propia negligencia, fraude o incumplimiento voluntario en el desempeño de sus funciones". * _Página 11, párrafos 4, 6,_ 7_ , 8_





> * "El Depositario no es responsable de los actos u omisiones de sus subcustodios a menos que la selección de dichos subcustodios se haya realizado de forma negligente o de mala fe".*





> *"Se espera que no haya acuerdos contractuales por escrito entre los subcustodianos que poseen el oro del Fideicomiso y el Fiduciario o el Custodio".*





> *"El lingote de oro asignado al Fideicomiso en relación con la creación de una canasta puede no cumplir con los Estándares de Buena Entrega de Londres y si se emite una canasta contra dicho oro, el Fideicomiso puede sufrir una pérdida".*





> *"Si el oro del Fideicomiso se pierde, daña, roba o destruye en circunstancias que hacen que una parte sea responsable ante el Fideicomiso, la parte responsable puede no tener suficientes recursos suficientes para satisfacer la reclamación del Fideicomiso". *_Página 12, párrafos 2, 3, 4, 12_





> *" Debido a que ni el Fiduciario ni el Custodio supervisan o monitorean las actividades de los subcustodios que pueden tener el oro del Fideicomiso, el incumplimiento por parte de los subcustodios de ejercer el debido cuidado en la custodia del oro del Fideicomiso podría resultar en una pérdida para el fideicomiso ".*





> *“ El Fideicomisario puede no tener derecho a visitar las instalaciones de ningún subcustodio con el propósito de examinar el oro del Fideicomiso o cualquier registro que este tenga, y ningún subcustodio estará obligado a cooperar en ninguna revisión que el fideicomisario desee realizar de las instalaciones. , procedimientos, registros o solvencia de dicho subcustodiano. "*





> *"La capacidad del Fiduciario para emprender acciones legales contra los subcustodios puede ser limitada, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de que el Fideicomiso sufra una pérdida si un subcustodio no usa la debida atención en la custodia del oro del Fideicomiso". *_Página 13, párrafos 2, 3, 4_





> *"El Depositario puede no tener el derecho y no tiene la obligación de buscar la recuperación del oro de cualquier subcustodio designado por un subcustodio". *_Página 44, párrafo 6_



En la actual Declaración de Registro 2020 para el GLD, se agregaron algunos Factores de Riesgo adicionales:



> *“La liquidez de las Acciones puede verse afectada por la retirada de los Participantes autorizados. En el caso de que uno o más Participantes autorizados que tengan intereses sustanciales en las Acciones se retiren de la participación, la liquidez de las Acciones probablemente disminuirá, lo que podría afectar negativamente el precio de mercado de las Acciones ". *_Página 9_



¿Cómo afecta el retiro de un Participante autorizado al valor de las acciones si la propiedad del oro se transfirió al ETF?

En contraste, los Fondos BMG requieren que:


el Depositario, Scotiabank, mantiene un seguro para todos los riesgos, excepto para guerra, incidente nuclear o confiscación gubernamental;
Scotiabank no puede nombrar subcustodios sin previa aprobación por escrito para el nombramiento de cualquier subcustodiano;
los subcustodios tienen que cumplir con el Instrumento Nacional 81-102 para los custodios de fondos mutuos canadienses que esencialmente limita a los custodios a los principales bancos autorizados;
Scotiabank debe ejercer un alto nivel de atención bajo la custodia del lingote de los Fondos: "al menos el mismo grado que ejerce con respecto a su propia propiedad de un tipo similar";
Scotiabank entrega a BMG Management Services Inc. (el Administrador del Fondo) una lista de barras bajo custodia para los Fondos BMG que enumeran el nombre del refinador, el peso exacto y el número de serie; y
Los auditores de los Fondos y el Administrador del Fondo pueden inspeccionar las tenencias con un aviso razonable y verificar las barras físicas a las listas de barras entregadas por Scotiabank en el momento de la compra.
Bajo Riesgos Generales de Inversión, el Prospecto BMG establece lo siguiente:



> *“BMG BullionFund solo invierte en la compra de lingotes físicos de oro, plata y platino sin gravámenes que se mantienen en forma asignada. BMG Silver BullionFund invierte solo en la compra de lingotes de plata físicos no gravados que se mantienen de forma asignada. Cada uno de los Fondos BMG tiene el objetivo de proporcionar una alternativa segura y conveniente para los inversores que buscan mantener el lingote físico para la preservación del capital y la apreciación a largo plazo. Como resultado, los siguientes factores de riesgo son aplicables para cada Fondo BMG ".*



Además, el sitio web de BMG dice:



> *“BMG Mutual Funds son fideicomisos de fondos mutuos abiertos que brindan un método rentable y conveniente de poseer lingotes de metales preciosos sin comprometer ninguno de los atributos fundamentales del lingote, que son: liquidez absoluta, sin riesgo de contraparte y sin dependencia de la administración habilidades. No se utilizan derivados, contratos de futuros, opciones o certificados en BMG Mutual Funds. Los fondos mutuos BMG son una forma ideal de equilibrar su cartera con lingotes físicos de oro, plata y platino ”.*



En contraste, las secciones importantes del Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado de GLD a las que hay que prestar mucha atención tienen que ver con el canje de unidades ETF y la contribución de lingotes de oro.

Al canjear unidades ETF, el Acuerdo del participante autorizado establece que:



> *"... posee directamente o tiene plena autoridad legal y el derecho legal y beneficioso de licitar para el canje de las Canastas que se canjearán y recibir todo el producto de la redención, y (ii) tales Canastas no se han prestado o prometido a otra parte y son no está sujeto a un acuerdo de recompra, un acuerdo de préstamo de valores o cualquier otro acuerdo que impida la entrega de dichas Cestas al Fiduciario el tercer día hábil siguiente a la Fecha de la Orden de Redención ".*



Las garantías anteriores son las que se esperan para la transferencia de activos duros.

Sin embargo, cuando los AP contribuyen con lingotes, faltan las garantías esperadas. El Acuerdo del participante autorizado establece que:



> *“El Participante autorizado representa y garantiza en nombre de sí mismo y de cualquier parte por la cual actúa que al entregar un Depósito de la cesta de creación al Fiduciario de acuerdo con los términos del Contrato de fideicomiso y este Acuerdo, el Fideicomiso adquirirá un título bueno y sin gravámenes al Oro que es el sujeto de dicho Depósito de la Cesta de Creación, libre y libre de todas las promesas, intereses de seguridad, gravámenes, gravámenes, impuestos, gravámenes, gravámenes, acciones, reclamos, opciones o limitaciones de cualquier tipo o naturaleza, fija o contingente, y no está sujeto a ningún reclamo adverso, incluida cualquier restricción sobre la venta o transferencia de todo o parte de dicho Oro que se imponga mediante cualquier acuerdo o arreglo celebrado por el Participante autorizado o cualquier parte para la que esté actuando en relación con un Orden de compra."*



¿Cómo puede el comprador garantizarle al vendedor que tendrá un buen título? Les puedo asegurar que los abogados que cobran $ 1,000 por hora no cometieron simplemente un error de redacción.

*¿Pero cuáles son los riesgos para los inversores?*

Al igual que en mi ejemplo anterior de la apuesta, los inversores de ETF no poseen lingotes. Mientras los AP sean solventes, el sistema funciona. Sin embargo, si un AP se declaraba insolvente, los abogados se harían ricos discutiendo si el ETF o los beneficiarios reales se considerarían los propietarios legítimos. Aunque nos acercamos al mercado de ETF que explotó en 2008 cuando Lehman Brothers, AP, incumplió, el sistema y Lehman fueron rescatados.

Si bien esto plantea un problema grave con los ETF de valores tradicionales, es un problema mucho mayor cuando se trata de lingotes. En el caso de los metales preciosos, como sería el caso de los ETF GLD y SLV, el lingote es arrendado a los bancos centrales por bancos de lingotes que actúan como AP. El problema potencial aquí es mucho mayor, como con cualquier transacción de arrendamiento. El título del activo sigue siendo propiedad del arrendador. El arrendatario solo tiene un derecho limitado a usar el activo y debe volver a transmitirlo al arrendador [7] . Como resultado, cuando un banco central arrienda oro, todavía muestra el activo en su balance general, a pesar de que ha sido arrendado a un banco de lingotes, y ya no tiene posesión física del lingote.

Nuevamente, todo funciona relativamente bien durante las condiciones normales de mercado. Sin embargo, si un banco de lingotes se vuelve insolvente, el arrendador del banco central exigiría la devolución de su lingote del ETF.

*El resultado podría ser una pérdida total para los inversores de ETF en un momento en que más necesitarían los atributos de lingotes para preservar la riqueza. En aras de ahorrar alrededor del 1% en los honorarios anuales de gestión, corren el riesgo de perder el 100% de su capital.*

Una situación similar ocurrió en 2011 con MF Global. Los inversores estaban interesados en adquirir lingotes a través de futuros de materias primas debido al atractivo apalancamiento. En lugar de obtener ganancias apalancadas, la mayoría de los inversores perdieron todo su dinero cuando MF Global se declaró en bancarrota en 2011 [8] .

La conclusión es clara. El público ha sido engañado sobre los méritos y riesgos de invertir en oro y plata utilizando ETF. GLD tiene 1.048 toneladas de lingotes de oro, pero como resultado de su estructura, la oferta / demanda de oro no se ve afectada ya que el oro GLD es prestado. En las estadísticas de oferta / demanda de GFMS y CPM (publicaciones respetables de metales preciosos), no hay una línea de pedido que corresponda a la cantidad de oro que supuestamente posee GLD. Esto se debe a que el oro se arrienda en lugar de comprarse.

*Esta estructura ha sido perjudicial para los inversores minoristas, las instituciones y los fondos de pensiones, así como para la industria minera. Solo ha sido una oportunidad de flujo de efectivo lucrativa para las grandes firmas de corretaje que actúan como Participantes Autorizados. Si un fondo mutuo abierto mantuviera esa cantidad de oro, o si el oro se mantuviera directamente, entonces el precio de hoy sería muchos múltiplos del número actual.*

Las estadísticas de oferta / demanda compiladas por GFMS y CPM fueron cuestionadas ya en 1998, cuando comencé el primer BMG BullionFund abierto. Frank Veneroso escribió un extenso informe analítico llamado "El libro anual de oro de 1998". En él, compiló meticulosamente las estadísticas para demostrar que la cantidad de oro arrendada fue subestimada. En consecuencia, Veneroso y el Comité de Acción Antimonopolio de Oro (GATA) identificaron que los bancos centrales podrían informar que poseen más de 30,000 toneladas de oro sin tener que almacenarlo en sus bóvedas. El FMI solicita que los bancos centrales no excluyan el oro arrendado de sus activos de reserva, lo que hace que ninguna de las partes sepa cuánto oro está arrendado en las bóvedas [9]. Como resultado, Veneroso concluyó que el arrendamiento de oro del banco central había suprimido artificialmente el alcance total de la demanda de oro a aproximadamente 1,600 toneladas por año, cuando el suministro anual era de 4,000 toneladas. Los bancos centrales registraron oficialmente que poseían más de 30,000 toneladas, y se estima que *al menos* 5,000 de las 30,000 toneladas de oro del banco central probablemente fueron arrendadas. Sus actualizaciones y proyecciones de 2003 indicaron que el oro total arrendado probablemente estaba en el rango de 10,000 - 16,000 toneladas [10] .

La controversia sobre la cantidad de oro total arrendado continúa hoy. Muchos observadores cuestionan si a Estados Unidos le queda oro en Fort Knox. Además, muchos cuestionan si China tiene solo 1,600 toneladas cuando muchos analistas creen que tienen más de 6,000 toneladas, y su objetivo declarado es tener más de las 8,000 toneladas que supuestamente poseen los Estados Unidos. Cuando China esté convencida de que tiene suficiente oro para alejarse del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva y anunciar sus verdaderas tenencias de oro, muchos analistas se preguntarán de dónde sacaron el oro, ya que GFMS o CPM no lo han contabilizado. El único lugar del que podría haber venido son los bancos centrales, incluida la Reserva Federal, que han arrendado su oro. Se especula que los AP vendieron oro a China:

A pesar de mis críticas, hay un buen uso de ETF en carteras de inversión. A diferencia de los fondos mutuos abiertos, los ETF ofrecen opciones de compra y venta. El mejor uso de los ETF es cubrir una cartera de activos a los que tiene título legal y que posee directamente mediante el uso de opciones de ETF. Cuando se trata de lingotes, puede adquirir puestos de ETF para cubrir sus existencias físicas de metales preciosos. Además, puede comprar llamadas para mejorar el rendimiento de sus tenencias de lingotes.

Finalmente, permítanme reiterar: no asuma que en realidad posee un lingote o que tiene un reclamo legal sobre cualquier lingote cuando invierte en ETF de lingotes.





> *“No inviertas en algo que no entiendes. Si no puede explicar la oportunidad de inversión en pocas palabras y de una manera comprensible, es posible que deba reconsiderar la inversión potencial ". *Boletín de inversores de la SEC: agosto de 2012 .


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> El yuan digital será respaldado a todos los efectos por la gran cantidad de productos y servicios Made in China – y no por un imperio transocéanico de 800 bases militares. Y* el valor del yuan digital lo decidirá el mercado, como sucede con el bitcoin.*



Un respaldo en gran cantidá de productos y servicios made in China es, salvo exposición hiper matizada, un brindis al sol...y desde luego, nada k ver con un soporte ESTABLE y SOLIDO , k es lo k necesita una moneda de referencia - y se proclama en la info por su vinculación al Oro...éso sería algo VOLUBLE y , a grandes rashos, paralelo a la Libra de Facebook , por ejemplo-. Otra cosa es k quien aportase esos bienes y servicios a esa "red" , emitiese moneda aportando Oro a la "primera capa" del cryptoyuan, controlada por el PBOC . Pero vamos...a día de hoy, ambiwedades, máh ná.

Respecto a k su valor lo decidirá el mercado, éso es todo lo contrario a las anteriores declaraciones deslizadas. Y ya, k esa "declaración de valor" decidida por el mercado se da en Bitcoin, de puro chiste, vamos. EL valor de Bitcoin lo marca Tether.

Tether fabrica/impulsa un activo ...y el Comex & Co , deprimen otro.


----------



## tastas (7 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Yuan con respaldo en oro
> 
> *La posición oficial de Pekín es que el dólar americano debería ser remplazado por una cesta de divisas con Derechos Especiales de Giro** aprobada por el FMI (dólar, euro, yuan, yen).* Esto eliminaría la pesada carga del yuan como la única moneda de reserva.
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa que inventen será mejor que el patadelantismo de los derechos especiales de giro.
Dicho eso, al neoyuan o lo respalda el oro que posee, o los productos made on China o el mercado. O todo en su conjunto, como pasa con el dólar.
¿Acaso China no tiene ejército?

Con el petro, ya hemos tenido el ejemplo de lo que pasa con el blockchain estatal que emite monedas respaldadas por recursos del país, que también permiten hacer impagos, si es que alguna vez han podido pagar algo.
Que parece que por ponerle un blockchain a el papel moneda estemos inventando algo nuevo.


----------



## Ricardgar (7 May 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Hoy está siendo un buen día para los metaleros.
Os enlazo otra entrevista reciente que le han hecho a Egon von Greyerz. 
Según él vamos directos a una hiperinflación y sólo es cuestión de tiempo que el valor de las divisas tiendan a 0 debido a la impresión masiva.
Es un evento con precedentes en la historia pero la magnitud de éste va a superar a todos los anteriores.
Vale la pena visionarlo.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 May 2020)

Puedes si puesss si

Como aposté ayer... Rompiendo banderin


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 May 2020)

Si si pero yo llevo casi 50 pips de varios contratos y voy haciendo caja.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 May 2020)

Como dije ayer y pensaba hay que apuntar los mínimos de ayer, son la base de la catapulta.


----------



## esseri (8 May 2020)

Pues para el dinero a punta pala de la FED, la revalorización es ridícula. Lo k faltaba es k no subiese más pues lo de la FED son aumentos exponenciales , auténticos tsunamis de pasta ...k, por cierto, basta con ver cómo afectan ya a las cryptos y especialmente a BTC , k lleva casi un x3 desde mínimos de "kolonavilus", hace 3 putos telediarios.

Ya...lo de k "no ha hecho más k comenzar" pues ídem de ídem. Éso sí, sin un agente o agentes relevantes k deriven con la notoriedá debida la gestión del sector a mecanismos, siquiera privados, menos herméticos/oscurantistas/anacrónicos ...la distorsión de precios patrimonio de 4 estafadores seguirá en el candelabro y el efecto de red de una economía basada en un activo monetario inigualable se quedara en "pedito de gaseosa"...as usual.

La cutrez del sector metalero global es de aúpa. Luego toca awantar gilipolladas sobre el COT el CAT , el allocated y el coño de la Bernarda, k no son más k dar vueltas una foto institucionalizada y aceptada de una situación k es distorsión y chanchullo en néctar...mientras se larga por esos piquitos y olé k una crypto respaldada en Oro es ciencia ficción o k de Judy Shelton, k propone tokenizar Oro desde la FED para su expansión global , no toca esperar nada en caso de meter el hocico en ese organismo.

CUTREZ, IGNORANCIA Y PESTAZO A TENA LADY. A ver cuando kojonex aparece alguien de enjundia ya y saca el olor a naftalina de la habitación de una puta vez, k no se pueden despilfarrar más condiciones. Y k lo hagan con dos kojonex chinos, pakis o Asturianos...mientras metan pasta y talento, bienvenidos sean...pero vamos, k toca hace un siglo ya. K no haya proyectos gubernamentales , o corporativos de primerísimo nivel ,tokenizando Oro en condiciones idóneas de mercado tras 10 años del nacimiento de Bitcoin es absolutamente patético.


----------



## 34Pepe (8 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> CUTREZ, IGNORANCIA Y PESTAZO A TENA LADY. A ver cuando kojonex aparece alguien de enjundia ya y saca el olor a naftalina de la habitación de una puta vez, k no se pueden despilfarrar más condiciones. Y k lo hagan con dos kojonex chinos, pakis o Asturianos...mientras metan pasta y talento, bienvenidos sean...pero vamos, k toca hace un siglo ya. K no haya proyectos gubernamentales , o corporativos de primerísimo nivel ,tokenizando Oro en condiciones idóneas de mercado tras 10 años del nacimiento de Bitcoin es absolutamente patético.



No debe ser tan fácil solucionar todos los supuestos que se le exigirán a un nuevo modo de pago o nueva moneda de referencia

*Sin tener ni idea *se me ocurren varios problemas para mí insalvables, si podéis avanzar alguna pista de por dónde irían las soluciones....soy todo oídos. Y quiero creer!!! NO suelto mi oro ni en pintura, lo veo x10 en 10 años, dime ingenuo....

Por ejemplo, ahora con el Euro tenemos a media EU que quiere echar a la otra media, con una cripto común si los países tienen problemas quién va a generar préstamos nacionales, con qué base, con qué autoridad? 
Si 15 o 19 países no se ponen de acuerdo imagino que 200 será más complicado

Si los estados emiten deuda para financiarse cómo lo van a hacer con monedas cerradas, le interesa al BCE, FMI o FED o PCCh perder el mango de la sartén? Están ralentizando los avances para no perderlo?

Cada país tendría que tener su reserva de oro física para empeñarse? En cuanto aparezca esa cripto nadie va a vender oro, USA no vende sus portaviones ni Arabia sus pozos....bueno Aramco ha exprimido la vaca antes del fin, pero para sacar la última tajada que podía al negocio. Bajarán más que proporcionalmente las ventas, nadie querrá desprenderse de la moneda buena.

Si Paraguay necesita un préstamo, o Zimbawe, cómo se articularía? Cómo se devolvería?

En los cientos de años que ha habido patrón oro ha habido cientos de bancarrotas, estatales y privadas, no es garantía de nada. Quizás mayor disciplina y menos juegos malabares para los banksters

Quién emitiría deuda en cripto/oro? Se puede?

Seguro que hay miles de preguntas más que ni siquiera llego a plantearme y que suponen abrir cien variables más a cada paso

repito, *sin tener ni idea*.


----------



## esseri (8 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> No debe ser tan fácil solucionar todos los supuestos que se le exigirán a un nuevo modo de pago o nueva moneda de referencia
> 
> *Sin tener ni idea *se me ocurren varios problemas para mí insalvables, si podéis avanzar alguna pista de por dónde irían las soluciones....soy todo oídos. Y quiero creer!!! NO suelto mi oro ni en pintura, lo veo x10 en 10 años, dime ingenuo....
> 
> ...



Claro k es garantía de algo...de rigor monetario. Pero weno...es k hay un par de konzétos distintos.

Una crypto particular, una de las tantas del ranking, como en su momento fueron ETH o BTC , nace con VOCACIÓN DE USO...no de patrón monetario global.Aportan comercial/monetariamente...y el usuario potencial las adopta...O NO. O sea...k hay una aplicación particular ahí, como, por supuesto, la habría en el Oro, un Oro tokenizado...por las apabullantes facultades monetarias de ese activo, sencillamente inigualable.

Por ejmplo : Uno de los proyectos k he ido pipeando en el hilo : Kinesis . Red de emisión/custodia/distribución de Metal tokenizado. Pues bien...no la encuentras en el ranking crypto ( o no la encontrabas hace nada...debe ser de gestión privada ). Y esa es la cutrez, el oscurantismo, la discreción heredada del negosi Orero...cuando esa actitud es la antítesis del efecto de red monstruoso k las cryptos confieren a todo lo k tocan...y es k lo primero k necesita una moneda es ADOPCIÓN. Todo lo k sean chanchullos en petit comité, envilecen su "misión".

Kinesis, por ejmplo, contempla ( acertadamente ) una cadena de distribuidores...uno mínimos para ser redimidos en físico ( razonables ) ...y luego te dicen k no tienen local comercial en Hezpaña. No entienden k esas cargas deberían asumirlas ellos...y k al inicio, serán pérdidas. Pero si quieres petarlo, debes poner esas posibilidades sobre la mesa a entera disposición de los usuarios. Hoy en día, k las principales Mentas del mundo no tengan un acuerdo de remisión de sus propios tokens con sus distribuidores es ridículo. SI lo k quieres es vender tus kanguros o tus Maples,claro... Tecnicamente, k un fulano compre un token en un exchange y se baje a la joyería de su barrio a canjearlo ( o una de su ciudá ) es absolutamente asequible. Y ese tipo de mecanismos, de operativa y de adopción son los k pueden dejar con un palmo de narices a quienes marcan el precio a día de hoy con los podridos monopolios trileros de sobra conocidos.

Todo éso, para mostrar k las aplicaciones descentralizadas no requieren consensos globales ni gaitas parecidas . Se ofrecen...y se expanden, nada más.

Y por otro lado, está la posibilidá de k impulsores de ese tipo de iniciativas, sean Castuzos de pro, admin públicas, bobiernos...lo k sería de una dimensión bestial. Pero ésa es otra historia con otros matices ...no por lo k las cryptos o el Oro les aportarían...sino posiblemente por lo k les quitaría ( en un contexto fiat en el k están acostumbrados a mangonear a manos llenas ).

En fin...lo alucinante de todo es k podemos estar en puertas de otra bull run crypto...y k la chapa dorada más emblemática sea TETHER...joder, da cagalera y describe a boca llena la parálisis y falta de visión del sector. Un sector cegato y esclerótico k debería estar perdiendo el ojete en menear el árbol y acabar con los chanchullos marca de la casa k marcan su operativa, precio y reputación de arriba a abajo. Es alucinante.


----------



## Ricardgar (8 May 2020)

Buenos días a todos.
Después del arreón que dio el oro ayer, enlazo otro video de Christopher Aaron (analista independiente) haciendo un análisis focalizado sólo en el oro.
Para aquellos que no deseen o no puedan verlo os hago un resumen.
Según el analista, el objetivo del oro en la tendencia actual son los 1800$. Basándose en patrón histórico cuando llegue a esa resistencia se producirá una corrección, del mismo modo que ha pasado en diferentes ocasiones hace unos años. Durante la crisis subprime, el precio del oro llegó a alcanzar los 1920$ pero el precio apenas aguantó dos semanas. Después de una corrección inicial, intentó volver a subir y se topó con la resistencia de los 1800$ en tres ocasiones para finalmente, entrar en una espiral bajista que hizo bajar poco a poco su precio para alcanzar un soporte de 1000$ y, a partir de ahí, comenzar a subir poco a poco.
Así que, según este analista, cuando el precio alcance los 1800$ aprox., debería producirse una corrección que permitiría volver a entrar en él, antes de volver a subir.
Deja claro dos cosas: 
1) Para aquellos que no posean nada de oro, deberían comprar algo porque siempre existe la posibilidad de que el precio se dispare tras romper la resistencia de los 1800$ aunque él cree que habrá una corrección.
2) La tendencia alcista del oro acabará acabará superando el máximo histórico de 1920$ en los próximos 12 -18 meses pero lo hará después de varios intentos. 
Dicho esto, y antes de poner el enlace del video me gustaría comentar a los seguidores de este hilo una cosa.
Antes de registrame en el foro hace aprox. un año, me gustaba leer vuestros comentarios porque veía que había gente tenía muchos conocimientos acerca de los MMPP. Eso me animó a registrarme. En este último año, he podido ir empapándome todos vuestros conocimientos, sobretodo de los más activos. También era un fiel seguidor del blog de Miguel García (Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10) aunque desgraciadamente, decidió cerrar el blog.
Reconozco que no tengo nivel para aportar el tipo de información que muchos aportáis aquí. De hecho, mi aportaciones se basan en enlazar videos que he visto previamente y considero que pueden aportar algo de valor al hilo. Intento contribuir de alguna manera para agradeceros vuestras aportaciones. Reconozco que de economía, soy un completo ignorante aunque poco a poco he empezado a entender como funciona este sistema.
Asi que, muchas gracias a todos. 
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## rubicon (8 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que inventen será mejor que el patadelantismo de los derechos especiales de giro.
> Dicho eso, al neoyuan o lo respalda el oro que posee, o los productos made on China o el mercado. O todo en su conjunto, como pasa con el dólar.
> ¿Acaso China no tiene ejército?
> 
> ...



Nada garantiza el valor de una divisa como la confianza que pueda acuñar. En la era de la información y las transacciones instantáneas, el respaldo en oro es sólo una variable más, no es la fundamental. Ahí tienes a Argentina, con su moneda respaldada en oro y en dólares y entrando de default por octava vez en su historia.
Nos movemos hacía un nuevo paradigma y evidentemente la moneda digital va a dejar de ser un fantasma extraño como lo es el bitcoin para la mayoría de las personas. *El dinero fiat está quedando obsoleto, la gran impresión de que se hizo para solventar la crisis lo demuestra, con qué se cubrirán esos papelitos de colores?? Qué los respalda??*
cuidado con la inflación
procesos inflacionarios en eeuu

El dinero digital implica otro control sobre las sociedades, pero también sobre los estados corruptos que han desangrado a los Estados que representan. *Ya lo decía Foucault con una claridad abrumadora, los dispositivos de control son el entramado social en el que estamos inmersos, hay que levantar un poco la cabeza para ver por encima de esto. No es sólo una cuestión económica, es esencialmente una cuestión sociológica.*


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Nada garantiza el valor de una divisa como la confianza que pueda acuñar. En la era de la información y las transacciones instantáneas, el respaldo en oro es sólo una variable más, no es la fundamental. Ahí tienes a Argentina, con su moneda respaldada en oro y en dólares y entrando de default por octava vez en su historia.
> Nos movemos hacía un nuevo paradigma y evidentemente la moneda digital va a dejar de ser un fantasma extraño como lo es el bitcoin para la mayoría de las personas. *El dinero fiat está quedando obsoleto, la gran impresión de que se hizo para solventar la crisis lo demuestra, con qué se cubrirán esos papelitos de colores?? Qué los respalda??*
> cuidado con la inflación
> procesos inflacionarios en eeuu
> ...



La moneda argentina abandonó el patrón oro antes de la gran depresión de 1929. No creo que sirva como ejemplo de moneda respaldada en oro en la economía actual para confirmar lo que dices.

Los pueblos, engañados por sus gobiernos, van a aprender queriendo o sin querer, que lo único que no te pueden robar es lo que tienes en la mano (MP´s). Aún así eso no significa que el dinero fiat quede obsoleto como afirmas. Lo digital todavía es menos tangible que el fiat, además con una volatilidad que ni el más suicida aceptaría.


----------



## esseri (8 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los pueblos, engañados por sus gobiernos, van a aprender queriendo o sin querer, que lo único que no te pueden robar es lo que tienes en la mano (MP´s). Aún así eso no significa que el dinero fiat quede obsoleto como afirmas. Lo digital todavía es menos tangible que el fiat, además con una volatilidad que ni el más suicida aceptaría.



Tú para variar sin puta idea e intoxicando , como los tailandeses k venden mitá de precio porke son tontos o mil tonterías más de tu mítica cosecha. ( mucho ojo con este idiota, k es de los mayores cuñáos k circulan por burbuja).


En fin, al forerío,k es lo k importa : K nahide se llame a engaño, la volatilidá en crypto es opcional y no sólo puede anclarse a divisas fiat sino a cualquier otro activo. El riesgo en cryptos respaldadas en activos, los k sean, es el de contraparte, no la volatilidá.


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tú para variar sin puta idea e intoxicando , como los tailandeses k venden mitá de precio porke son tontos o mil tonterías más de tu mítica cosecha. ( mucho ojo con este idiota, k es de los mayores cuñáos k circulan por burbuja).
> 
> 
> En fin, al forerío,k es lo k importa : K nahide se llame a engaño, la volatilidá en crypto es opcional y no sólo puede anclarse a divisas fiat sino a cualquier otro activo. El riesgo en cryptos respaldadas en activos, los k sean, es el de contraparte, no la volatilidá.



¡Qué bien haces tu papel aquí en el foro!

Queda claro que siempre empiezas tu, miserable.

En el hilo de Spielzeug no rechistas cuando hablo, por qué será...






Por si alguno quiere expresarle a este elemento su agradecimiento por ensuciar el hilo con sus odios pueriles:

Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?


----------



## esseri (8 May 2020)

Spoiler: Cuñáo Fecal



Jajaja...marujona cizañera ...y encima llevarlo a gala, es k hay k verlo...Ese es el hilo donde entraban las tías, *LAS TIAS* del foro a llamarte maruja follabalcones, por enredadora, verwenza ajena ???  

Supera lo del fernandito, maru...va a ser k me la chupa él y k me la chupas tú, cuñáo. 

Hala...a disfrutar...  Glú-glú.




.."La volatilidá de las cryptos k no aceptaría el más suicida"y tal... en 2020 . En dos mil veinte. En fin...otra pa´l book.


----------



## estanflacion (8 May 2020)

Alguien ha comprado en esta web? Es recomendable?
Anlagegold24 Goldmünzen Silbermünzen Goldbarren Gold kaufen
Compré hace años 1 moneda y por lo que leí parace de las web más importantes, pero quería estar seguro antes de comprar

Y de la casa de la moneda francesa Home | Monnaie de Paris
hice un pedido hace dos semanas y aun no me han enviado las monedas.
En la web dicen que tienen retraso con los envíos, sin especificar el plazo.
Sabéis si no están trabajando, o es por el correos francés? Supongo que no será problema de logistica, porque para compras de productos no esenciales hay reparto desde otros paises a España en los plazos habituales
Gracias


----------



## Ricardgar (8 May 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado en esta web? Es recomendable?
> Anlagegold24 Goldmünzen Silbermünzen Goldbarren Gold kaufen
> Compré hace años 1 moneda y por lo que leí parace de las web más importantes, pero quería estar seguro antes de comprar
> 
> ...



Hola estanflación. Respecto a Anlagegold24, personalmente no he comprado pero ten en cuenta que los costes de transporte oscilan desde los 65€ a los 95€ dependiendo del país (aunque no he visto el precio para España en particular). Además comentan que aplican un recargo para pedidos superiores a los 5 kgs.
En concreto lo pone aquí: "Für Bestellungen innerhalb der EU (außer Deutschland) werden je nach Land zwischen € 65,– und € 95,- berechnet. Dazu kommt ein Aufschlag für Bestellungen über 5 kg."
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 34Pepe (8 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Claro k es garantía de algo...de rigor monetario. Pero weno...es k hay un par de konzétos distintos.
> 
> Una crypto particular, una de las tantas del ranking, como en su momento fueron ETH o BTC , nace con VOCACIÓN DE USO...no de patrón monetario global.Aportan comercial/monetariamente...y el usuario potencial las adopta...O NO. O sea...k hay una aplicación particular ahí, como, por supuesto, la habría en el Oro, un Oro tokenizado...por las apabullantes facultades monetarias de ese activo, sencillamente inigualable.
> 
> ...



Si es por vocación de uso nos sobra con Bizum, se está imponiendo por su agilidad y sencillez. 

Entiendo que todas esas criptos y tokens están intentando ser en sí mismas un valor añadido. La gente no usa Bitcoins, los atesora. Si suben de precio los vendes y si bajan los compras. Por eso no despega su uso más allá de las compras opacas

Si son respaldados en oro serán refugio donde meter tu patrimonio como valor seguro y fiable pero para pagar usarás las monedas malas que tengas a mano....

no sé....no me entero....aun no entiendo lo de los mineros, ni idea de lo que hacen para crear valor y se ve que incluso usan tu ordenador sin enterarte....

pero muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## esseri (8 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Si es por vocación de uso nos sobra con Bizum, se está imponiendo por su agilidad y sencillez.
> 
> Entiendo que todas esas criptos y tokens están intentando ser en sí mismas un valor añadido. La gente no usa Bitcoins, los atesora. Si suben de precio los vendes y si bajan los compras. Por eso no despega su uso más allá de las compras opacas
> 
> ...



Nada de gracias,hombre, faltaría más.

Apuntaba más k nada a las cryptos para destacar el efecto de red k generan, factor k veo envidiable para una adopción cotidiana del Oro. Por supuesto k en las cryptos, creerse la mitá de la mitá y la inmensa mayoría se quedará por el camino.

Y me extraña especialmente, aún a estas alturas , con tanto vendeburras millonario ( y no vendeburras también ) , un sector minero a expensas de las maniobras de precio conocidas , etc ...k no haya propuestas relevantes, bien particulares, bien colectivas , para alterar el canal de producción-distribución & descubrimiento de precio, k es el valor añadido k la gestión crypto podía aportar al asunto. Y hay cosillas, obviamente...pero se echan en falta propuestas contundentes para un auténtico espaldarazo al asunto.

La chapa de la Perth Mint...nueva, sí...pero tiene un supply de 200 y pico onzas , 6 putos kilos de Oro, y un movimiento diario de 3000 y pico dólares. En un referente del sector Orero...es k no llega ni a bromita, vamos, simplemente ridículo...y por supuesto, para nada una apuesta minimamente presentable.


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

*Time To Learn About Money

Hora de aprender sobre el dinero*

por Tyler Durden
Sáb, 05/09/2020 - 07:00
TwitterFacebookRedditCorreo electrónicoImprimir


_Escrito por Alasdair Macleod a través de GoldMoney.com,_
*Una inesperada destrucción de la moneda fiduciaria ha sido adelantada por la respuesta monetaria y fiscal al coronavirus. Los mercados financieros aún no han descartado la posibilidad de tal resultado, pero en los próximos meses es probable que despierten a este peligro.*
_Se plantea la cuestión de qué reemplazará a las monedas fiduciarias. En el pasado, la respuesta siempre ha sido el oro, pero hoy también hay criptomonedas, cuyos entusiastas son más conscientes que la mayoría de las fallas del dinero fiduciario.
Este artículo describe los conceptos básicos sobre el dinero, qué es y el papel que desempeña para comprender lo que se requerirá para el eventual reemplazo del fiat. *Concluye que el oro regresará como el medio de intercambio mundial y que las criptomonedas seguras, incapaces de proporcionar la escalabilidad y la estabilidad del valor requerido de un medio de intercambio, se valorarán en oro después de la desaparición del fiat. *Pero entonces la razón para ellos desaparecerá, y con ello su función como depósito de valor.


_
*La destrucción del dinero fiduciario


Spoiler: McLeod I



Estos son tiempos extraños.


*


Spoiler: McLeod I



Las circunstancias obligan a los gobiernos a destruir su dinero al degradarlo para pagar sus obligaciones, reales e imaginarias. Si los banqueros centrales tuvieran una idea de lo que realmente es el dinero, no habrían llegado a una posición en la que se vean obligados a usar su señoría para destruirlo. Son tan ignorantes sobre la cataláctica, los fundamentos detrás de la economía, que no pueden ver que están destruyendo los medios de intercambio que han impuesto a sus ciudadanos con consecuencias mucho peores que el abandono de los males que están tratando de desenmascarar.
*A menos que crea en una forma financiera de movimiento perpetuo, sabrá que todo lo demás es igual si duplica la cantidad de dinero que reduce aproximadamente a la mitad su poder adquisitivo. *Por lo tanto, es un hecho incontestable que si un banco central duplica la cantidad de una moneda fiduciaria en circulación, está tomando para sí la mitad del valor del efectivo, los depósitos en moneda, las ganancias y los salarios de todos. Hace a todos más pobres y es simplemente una parodia promover la inflación monetaria como una forma económica de rescate económico. Sin embargo, los principales bancos centrales ahora están admitiendo descaradamente una política de desplegar una expansión infinita de la moneda circulante.
El efecto sobre la asignación de capital es igualmente destructivo, ya que socava el cálculo económico. La supresión de las tasas de interés y el aumento de las cantidades de divisas tientan a los empresarios a tomar decisiones de inversión no rentables que solo parecen rentables. Pero el inflacionismo falla periódicamente, como lo atestiguará cualquier seguidor de los ciclos de crédito. Y cuanto más extrema es la política del inflacionismo, más capital está mal asignado y peor son las fallas periódicas. Hoy, podemos agregar a estos problemas políticas monetarias y de tasas de interés destinadas a evitar que todas y cada una de las empresas se vayan al muro en un acto final de mala asignación de capital.
*Ahora estamos al borde de una crisis monetaria global provocada por una nueva y rápida aceleración de la impresión de dinero. Nunca antes habíamos visto a nuestros propios gobiernos y los de todos nuestros socios comerciales embarcarse en las mismas políticas de destrucción monetaria. Nunca, por lo tanto, habremos visto la escala de destrucción de riqueza global que estamos a punto de experimentar. A menos que los gobiernos cambien sus políticas inflacionarias, conducirán a las miserias que leemos en países como Venezuela y Zimbabwe que nos visitan a todos.*



Es extraordinario que los economistas modernos sean ciegos ante los verdaderos efectos de la inflación, que se conocen desde los albores del dinero. Nicolas Oresme, un obispo francés en el siglo XIV y un notable traductor de Aristóteles, advirtió sobre la degradación:


> "Soy de la opinión de que la causa principal y final por la que el príncipe pretende alterar la moneda es la ganancia o ganancia que puede obtener de ella ... la cantidad de ganancia del príncipe es necesariamente la pérdida de las comunidades, pero Cualquier pérdida que el príncipe inflige a la comunidad es injusticia y el acto de un tirano y no de un rey, como dice Aristóteles. Y así, el Príncipe podría por fin atraer a sí mismo casi todo el dinero o las riquezas de sus súbditos y reducirlos a la esclavitud y esto sería una tiranía tiránica, de hecho verdadera y absoluta, como lo representan los filósofos, y en la historia antigua . "



Como descripción de la inflación, fue una declaración de continuidad de lo que se sabía desde la época clásica. En los días de Oresme y antes, la principal forma de degradación era la moneda. No es diferente de emitir cualquier forma de dinero o crédito sin respaldo de un metal valioso. Además de los alquimistas que sueñan con crear oro a partir de otra cosa, los principales negadores del verdadero propósito del inflacionismo han sido John Law en la Francia del siglo XVIII, Geog Knapp y sus chartalistas en la Alemania de Bismarck y Lord Keynes, las consecuencias de las que estamos sufriendo hoy. . Oresme fue perfecto. Todo el propósito de la degradación es financiar al estado, y el estado otorga licencias a los bancos para ese propósito, extendiendo también favores monetarios a las grandes empresas. Olvídate de la tontería sobre estimularnos; eso equivale a una cobertura para el robo estadístico de nuestra riqueza.
*El coronavirus no es la causa de esta locura. Solo ha acortado las escalas de tiempo, el tiempo probable antes de que descartemos por completo las monedas fiduciarias. *Ha adelantado el momento en que el homo economicus anticipa la pérdida total del poder adquisitivo de la moneda del gobierno. A partir de ese momento, aquellos de nosotros que no estamos dispuestos a descender al trueque buscaremos un nuevo medio de intercambio. En su desesperación, es probable que los gobiernos intenten proporcionar alternativas. Si es así, casi con certeza será una variación del tema fiduciario, que les resulta imposible abandonar por falta de financiación. Luego descubrirán que un dinero duradero no debe ser elegido por el estado, sino por la gente.
*Esta ha sido la lección de la historia. *Aquellos que piensan que la economía como ciencia comenzó con Keynes, y que las teorías anteriores fueron invalidadas, se encuentran en un shock primitivo. Es hora de volver a aprender los conceptos básicos sobre el dinero para que podamos anticipar qué forma de dinero perdurará como reemplazo del fracaso de la moneda fiduciaria del gobierno.
*Definiendo dinero
Hay dos hechos incontrovertibles que subyacen en el análisis económico y el papel del dinero.*
La primera es que la división del trabajo es más productiva que el trabajo de individuos aislados. Es decir, los individuos maximizan su productividad al desplegar sus habilidades individuales, confiando en su producción mejorada para adquirir todas sus otras necesidades y deseos de otros productores especializados en su comunidad. Ni siquiera Marx negó esto, ni todos los otros socialistas que surgieron en la escena económica y política desde su época en adelante. Solo Keynes lo negó para impartir validez a su _teoría general_ .
Los economistas socialistas incluso están de acuerdo con el segundo hecho incontrovertible, que, aparte de los ascetas, los individuos prefieren una mayor productividad de su trabajo a una menor. Los argumentos socialistas no estaban en contra de estos hechos, pero discuten qué forma de dividir el trabajo es más productiva. Los marxistas han argumentado que la división del trabajo debería aprovecharse en beneficio del estado y que, en lugar de ser explotados por los empleadores, los trabajadores serían más felices y más productivos. Los socialistas menos extremistas simplemente creen que hay poca o ninguna diferencia en la producción de un negocio controlado por el estado, en comparación con uno de propiedad privada.
Por lo tanto, se deduce que para facilitar la división del trabajo, el papel del dinero es facilitar el intercambio de bienes. Permite a las personas elegir entre bienes y servicios y, por lo tanto, que las personas ejerzan su juicio sobre los valores relativos que asignan a los diferentes bienes. Les permite elegir.
El valor no debe confundirse con los precios. El valor es una expresión de una preferencia gradual entre bienes, la evaluación de uno contra otro. El dinero es la mercancía cuya única función es facilitar la transferencia de la producción al consumo necesario y deseado para satisfacer escalas de valor individuales. La diferencia entre el valor y su realización como precio en una transacción se convierte en valores subjetivos colocados por diferentes individuos para los bienes y servicios que se intercambian y en un valor objetivo común para el dinero.
Aparte del valor transaccional objetivo del dinero, las personas que realizan transacciones tienen valores diferentes para el dinero en sí mismo en relación con un producto en particular dentro del contexto objetivo del dinero. En una transacción se deduce que una de las partes valorará una cantidad dada de dinero más que el bien en el punto de intercambio, mientras que la otra parte valorará el bien más que la cantidad de dinero demandada; de lo contrario, no se puede realizar un intercambio. El intercambio se registra como un precio expresado en términos monetarios.
Esta descripción resume en unos pocos párrafos la relación entre valor y dinero. Es un tema rara vez abordado por los economistas modernos, que es una de las razones por las cuales el papel cataláctico del dinero es poco conocido. Una segunda razón, y no menos importante, es la literatura definitoria sobre el tema originada en Austria en alemán, con los nombres desconocidos para el oído anglosajón de Menger, Böhm-Bawerk, Wieser y Mises, entre otros. En cambio, la economía neoclásica de hoy ignora toda subjetividad y ha evolucionado hacia una certeza macroeconómica matemática inflexible, eliminando la acción humana impredecible, fusionando el valor con los precios.
Pero de estos conceptos básicos se derivan todos los demás roles del dinero. Claramente, mientras una parte quiere el dinero más que el artículo que se intercambia y la otra prefiere el artículo al dinero, ambas partes en una transacción requerirán un medio de intercambio que sea estable. Luego pueden acordar un valor objetivo en el momento de la transacción. Pero cuando un individuo o empresa vende su producción, el dinero ganado no se cambia de inmediato por otros bienes. Por lo tanto, el dinero debe tener más de un valor objetivo en el momento de una transacción, porque también es el almacenamiento temporal de la mano de obra o de la producción de una empresa.
*Es fundamental que todos los actores económicos confíen en que el poder adquisitivo del dinero no cambia durante el tiempo en que es probable que lo posean en lugar de los bienes y servicios que aún no se han adquirido; de lo contrario, dispondrán del dinero más rápidamente que de lo contrario, o lo acumularían en mayor medida de lo que normalmente requerirían. *Y cuando la división del trabajo se organiza en un sistema cooperativo, como una empresa que involucra a un número considerable de personas, recompensándoles por la producción mediante el pago de salarios fijos, es una suposición fundamental de todos los contratos laborales que el salario no altera su poder adquisitivo. .
La estabilidad que califica el dinero como medio de intercambio a lo largo del tiempo también es fundamental para las funciones relacionadas, como la capacidad de las partes en la transacción para acordar los términos de pago diferido y la facilidad del dinero para permitir el ajuste por factores de riesgo entre una transacción y su liquidación final. Además de los pagos diferidos basados únicamente en el fideicomiso, los acuerdos diferidos reflejarán un nivel de preferencia temporal acordado entre las partes interesadas. Esta es la medida de la diferencia entre los valores de posesión inmediata y la posesión diferida para el período acordado.
El mayor valor para las partes que realizan transacciones es la posesión más pronto, con una posesión futura valorada menos. Todos los productos están sujetos a esta regla. Además, la preferencia de tiempo del dinero también está sujeta a esta regla y reflejará las características propias del dinero, así como las de los bienes que se intercambian.
En lugar de expresarse como un descuento a la posesión actual, la preferencia temporal de la posesión futura se expresa como una tasa de interés anualizada. Suponiendo una valoración actual de un valor futuro, un valor de preferencia temporal del 95 por ciento de la propiedad actual en el plazo de un año es igual a una tasa de interés de (100-95) / 95 = 5.26%.
La preferencia de tiempo solo se puede acordar entre las partes que realizan las transacciones, y es imposible que personas externas, como el estado, sepan cuál es ese valor. Con respecto al dinero, esto comúnmente se denomina tasa de interés original, desprovista de otras consideraciones, como el riesgo transaccional y los cambios anticipados en los precios de los bienes futuros, que son factores adicionales.
Debería ser evidente que un medio de intercambio desempeña sus funciones de manera más efectiva cuando el público que realiza las transacciones tiene la mayor confianza en la estabilidad del dinero, lo que lleva a un nivel relativamente bajo de preferencia temporal. Las políticas de inflacionismo estatal socavan esta condición y, si continúan, inevitablemente conducen a la pérdida de confianza en el dinero fiduciario por completo. Los eventos recientes, la combinación de una recesión en el ciclo crediticio y las consecuencias económicas del coronavirus, han comprometido a los bancos centrales a un aumento ilimitado de la inflación monetaria, que además de la supresión de las preferencias de todos los tiempos, al imponer tasas de interés cero y negativas. sobre actores económicos, adelantará el día en que la fe en las monedas fiduciarias se pierda por completo.
*Por lo tanto, podemos anticipar la muerte de las monedas fiduciarias de hoy. *Es un error pensar que será un proceso gradual: ya ha sido gradual desde fines de la década de 1960, cuando la hoja de higuera restante de la convertibilidad de oro fue finalmente abandonada con el fracaso del grupo de oro de Londres. Desde entonces, medido en oro, el dólar ha perdido más del 97% de su poder adquisitivo en comparación con el oro. Dada esta última aceleración de la degradación monetaria, es probable que sea el clavo en el ataúd para el dólar fiduciario. En lugar de una disminución continua, es probable que el resultado sea un colapso final, no solo a través de su emisión excesiva, sino porque el dinero fiduciario habrá perdido todas sus funciones derivadas. Lo único que falta es la conciencia pública.
*El fin del dinero fiduciario puede sufragarse volviendo a un patrón oro, convirtiéndolo de fiduciario puro en un representante del oro. *Pero eso solo será una solución duradera si el estado deja de intervenir en la economía, administra presupuestos equilibrados y adopta los mercados libres. Desafortunadamente, el inflacionismo en forma de economía neokeynesiana está tan arraigado en el pensamiento político que muchos bancos centrales buscarán inventar nuevas formas de dinero fiduciario en lugar de volver a un estándar de cambio de oro.
*Una de las alternativas con las que se está experimentando son las criptomonedas emitidas por el estado, pero aún no está claro para qué propósito están destinadas a servir. *Crucialmente, seguramente diferirán de Bitcoin y criptomonedas similares al tener un libro mayor centralizado bajo control estatal. Además de las preguntas planteadas por las incertidumbres más amplias que rodean la durabilidad del valor de uso de una criptomoneda, a menos que la versión estatal esté respaldada de manera convincente por el oro, no será más que una moneda fiduciaria disfrazada, un sucesor al fracaso que es poco probable que obtenga un público duradero confiar. *Por el momento, debemos descartar las criptomonedas emitidas por el estado como irrelevantes para nuestro análisis, porque las criptomonedas independientes son mejores reservas de valor debido a sus libros contables distribuidos*.


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

*Oro como dinero


Spoiler: McLeod II



Los inflacionistas niegan que el oro deba jugar algún papel monetario, por la simple razón de que obstaculiza las políticas inflacionistas.


*


Spoiler: McLeod II



Siendo la forma más probable de asegurar una moneda, para que funcione un estándar de intercambio de oro se requerirá una estricta disciplina monetaria basada en reglas.
*Un estándar de intercambio de oro se compone de los siguientes elementos. *Las nuevas emisiones de divisas denominadas por el estado deben cubrirse proporcionalmente con oro físico adicional, y deben ser totalmente intercambiables a opción del público. Al principio, no se requiere que el estado cubra todos los billetes existentes en circulación, pero dependiendo de la situación, tal vez un mínimo de un tercio del problema debería estar cubierto por oro físico desde el principio al establecer una relación de conversión fija. El punto es que el emisor que adquiera oro físico debe cubrir otros asuntos relacionados con las notas.
*Los billetes que son "tan buenos como el oro" son un medio práctico de utilizar el oro como medio de cambio. *El dinero electrónico, al ser totalmente convertible en billetes de banco, también debe ser convertible en oro.
*Un estándar de intercambio de oro también requiere que el estado altere radicalmente el rumbo de su financiamiento inflacionario habitual.*La economía, que también se ha acostumbrado a los flujos futuros de dinero aparentemente libre, tendrá que adaptarse a su futura ausencia. En consecuencia, el estado tiene que reducir su carga sobre la economía, de modo que sus actividades se conviertan en una parte mínima del conjunto; cuanto más pequeño, mejor. Debe privatizar las industrias que posee, porque no puede permitirse el lujo de absorber pérdidas y las empresas estatales ineficientes le restan valor al desempeño económico general. Al mismo tiempo, el estado no debe obstaculizar la creación y acumulación de riqueza por parte de productores y ahorradores como el medio para proporcionar inversión en la producción. La política del gobierno debe ser detener todo el socialismo, permitiendo que las organizaciones benéficas cumplan el papel de provisión de bienestar y dejar que los mercados libres tengan rienda suelta.
*En términos generales, así fue como se desarrolló la política del gobierno británico después de las guerras napoleónicas hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial, y la prueba de su éxito fue el desarrollo comercial y tecnológico de Gran Bretaña, enteramente debido a los mercados libres. *Pero los británicos cometieron un error importante, y eso fue en la Ley de Estatutos del Banco de 1844, que en Inglaterra y Gales permitió la expansión del crédito bancario sin respaldo. Por esta razón, se desarrolló un ciclo de expansión crediticia, puntuado por fuertes contracciones, el auge y la caída que llevaron a una serie de crisis bancarias. Un futuro estándar de intercambio de oro debe abordar este problema, separando la toma de depósitos en una función de custodia y el financiamiento de la inversión en una función de agencia.
Es un error común de los economistas neokeynesianos creer que el oro es un medio inadecuado para financiar el comercio y la inversión modernos, porque, a menudo se alega que carece de una tasa de interés. Dado que las tasas de interés existían en todos los estándares de oro, surge la confusión de asumir que una tasa de interés se adhiere al papel moneda. *Pero si una moneda de papel es totalmente convertible en oro, entonces las tasas de interés son efectivamente para pedir prestado y prestar oro, y no se aplican a la moneda. *La mejor medida de lo que pueden ganar los ahorradores al prestar sus ahorros de oro sin riesgo es el rendimiento de la deuda del gobierno, reembolsable en oro y realizable en el mercado en cualquier momento. Esto se ilustra en la Figura 1.

*Poco después de la introducción del soberano del oro en 1817, el rendimiento de la deuda gubernamental sin fecha cayó gradualmente al 2,3% en 1898.* Esto reflejó una disminución natural en la preferencia temporal a medida que los mercados libres generaron mayores beneficios y acumularon riqueza para la población británica. Tras los descubrimientos de oro en Sudáfrica, entre principios de la década de 1880 y la Primera Guerra Mundial, las existencias mundiales de oro por encima del suelo se duplicaron, y los efectos inflacionarios llevaron a un aumento de los rendimientos de los Consols gubernamentales al 3,4%.
El estímulo a los inversores para proporcionar capital financiero para la inversión en la industria y la tecnología fue doble. La inversión de una familia en 1824 aumentó en valor debido a la caída a largo plazo en los rendimientos de Consols. Para 1898, invertido en Consols, se habría apreciado en un 65%. Al mismo tiempo, el aumento en el poder adquisitivo de la libra esterlina con respaldo de oro aumentó aproximadamente un 20%. El ahorro y la herencia familiar fueron recompensados.
Es importante destacar que las existencias de oro por encima del suelo han crecido aproximadamente a la tasa de la población mundial, impartiendo una estabilidad a largo plazo a los precios del oro. Por esta razón, a menudo se dice que, medido en oro, el costo de una toga romana no es muy diferente al de un traje de baño moderno. Otros beneficios relacionados con el dinero de los estándares de intercambio de oro y oro en comparación con los de fiat puro también se derivan de esta estabilidad.
*Entre los países que usan oro y sustitutos del oro como dinero, a excepción de las diferencias de liquidación a corto plazo cubiertas por la financiación del comercio, solo existieron desequilibrios en la balanza de pagos para ajustar los niveles de precios entre diferentes naciones.*Si un país exporta más bienes y servicios de los que importa, importa oro o sustitutos del oro sobre una base neta. La mayor cantidad de oro en ese país tiende a ajustar el nivel general de precios al nivel general de los precios en países que son importadores netos de bienes y servicios, que encuentran que la salida de oro ha hecho que sus precios bajen en consecuencia. Se ha eliminado la capacidad de emitir divisas sin respaldo, por lo que los flujos de balanza de pagos netos se convierten en un puro arbitraje de precios. Esto está de acuerdo con la teoría económica clásica y tiene sus restos hoy en conceptos como la paridad del poder adquisitivo.
*En resumen, el oro conserva las cualidades que aseguran que siempre será el producto seleccionado por las personas para actuar como su medio de intercambio. *Ofrece estabilidad de precios a largo plazo y es la máxima disciplina fiscal y monetaria para los gobiernos, obligándolos a reducir las ambiciones socialistas, a aceptar la primacía de los mercados libres y a permitir que los individuos activos ganen y acumulen riqueza. Al ser completamente fungible, el oro es el respaldo adecuado para monedas y billetes de banco sustitutos. Es un medio eficiente para proporcionar ahorros con el propósito de inversión de capital. Y la tendencia a que los precios medidos en oro caigan con el tiempo impulsados por la competencia natural y la tecnología garantiza una tasa de interés original baja y estable.
*Bitcoin y criptomonedas contables distribuidas similares*
Ahora que hemos definido el dinero e identificado por qué la moneda fiduciaria está en un camino acelerado hacia el fracaso, debemos mirar la alternativa muy discutida al oro de las criptomonedas, la más notable de las cuales es bitcoin. Para simplificar, comentaremos solo sobre bitcoin.
*NUNCA PIERDA LAS NOTICIAS QUE MÁS IMPORTAN*
ZEROHEDGE DIRECTAMENTE A TU INBOX
Reciba un resumen diario con una lista curada de historias de lectura obligada.
Las características principales de bitcoin son su tasa de emisión limitada y limitada preprogramada, y su libro mayor distribuido, también conocido como blockchain. El primero lo distingue de las monedas fiduciarias, que, como hemos visto, están comenzando su carrera de inflación final, y el segundo asegura que los gobiernos no puedan obtener el control o interferir con él.
Si bien los gobiernos pueden confiscar las ganancias de sus ciudadanos, cerrar los intercambios de criptomonedas y ordenar a sus bancos con licencia que no acepten o hagan pagos en relación con las criptomonedas, aún no lo han hecho. Hasta el momento, cuando las autoridades han intervenido, las razones dadas han sido para abordar el fraude, real e imaginado, y el supuesto lavado de dinero. Para que los gobiernos cierren las criptomonedas probablemente requerirá la cooperación internacional de todos los gobiernos para negar el derecho a poseer criptomonedas. Un acuerdo sobre estas líneas sería casi imposible de alcanzar y tomaría muchos años de negociación intergubernamental, dada la violación de los derechos de propiedad involucrados y los precedentes creados. Debido a la escala de tiempo acelerada de la desaparición de las monedas fiduciarias, la intervención de este tipo parece poco probable.
*Por lo tanto, Bitcoin sobrevivirá a la intervención del gobierno para convertirse en un posible reemplazo de las monedas fiduciarias. *Pero existe el problema práctico de que el intercambio está ampliamente limitado por los usuarios que buscan inversión y especulación, en lugar de ser utilizados como pago por bienes. Esto es por una buena razón: en cualquier transacción, un hombre actuante querrá que toda la subjetividad de los precios se refleje en los bienes que se intercambian y que los valores objetivos se limiten a la moneda. *Actualmente, la volatilidad de bitcoin es extrema, como se muestra en la Figura 2, que compara el precio de bitcoin en onzas de oro con el oro en dólares.*

*La volatilidad del oro frente al dólar se aproxima a la volatilidad de cualquier otra moneda, y su tendencia al alza refleja principalmente la disminución del poder adquisitivo del dólar. Incluso con un precio en onzas de oro, la volatilidad de bitcoin ha sido dramática, demasiado dramática para actuar como el valor objetivo en un intercambio de bienes.*
A menos que la volatilidad de bitcoin disminuya lo suficiente como para que sea ampliamente aceptada como medio de intercambio, no puede actuar como dinero eficiente en el sentido cataláctico. Además, el sistema blockchain es demasiado engorroso para un medio de intercambio global, actualmente limitado a aproximadamente medio millón de transacciones diarias cuando se requieren billones.
*Si bien acepta que las otras características monetarias de bitcoin aún no se han desarrollado, la volatilidad también parece descartar acuerdos entre el prestamista y el prestatario sobre el valor de la preferencia temporal como base para usarlo para la liquidación diferida. *Por ahora, Bitcoin parece ser bueno para comprar con el fin de vender a cambio de otra forma de dinero, en lugar de actuar como dinero en sí mismo. Sin lugar a dudas, los propietarios de bitcoin o hodlers, como dice el término de la jerga, los valoran en dólares y piensan tomar ganancias en dólares. Parece que los hodlers están especulando sobre el aumento de bitcoin, en lugar de la caída del dólar, aunque eso cambiará a medida que el público en general comience a deshacerse de sus monedas fiduciarias.
Cuando los hodlers finalmente entiendan esta distinción, en ausencia de dinero fiduciario y el uso de bitcoin para el intercambio diario de bienes, ¿para qué los venderán? Si descartamos las compras de otras criptomonedas, la respuesta solo puede ser dinero metálico, oro o sustitutos de oro debidamente constituidos.
*Si bien podemos llamar la atención sobre la falta de características monetarias de una criptomoneda, no significa que podamos descartarlas como simples contadores especulativos. *Las circunstancias cambian, y es probable que cuando el público en general finalmente comprenda que las monedas fiduciarias no valen nada, buscará reservas alternativas de riqueza. Los entusiastas de Bitcoin se encuentran entre los primeros en comprender los beneficios de acumular riqueza contra monedas fiduciarias en quiebra. Además, la innovación tecnológica podría proporcionar soluciones a la falta de escalabilidad transaccional de Bitcoin.
Los bancos centrales también están ejecutando proyectos de criptomonedas y blockchain, hasta ahora con poco sentido aparente de dirección más allá de tratar de mantenerse al tanto de los desarrollos. El estado más avanzado parece ser China, que está probando una versión digital del yuan. Pero lejos de tener las características de una criptomoneda, cualquier versión del yuan digitalizada o no es, por el momento al menos, solo una moneda fiduciaria.
*En el análisis final, si Bitcoin se convierte en dinero depende de lo que decida el público que realiza la transacción. *Pero por ahora, sigue siendo una cobertura del riesgo de moneda fiduciaria, con el potencial de que el precio aumente, no solo reflejando la desaparición del dólar y otras monedas fiduciarias, sino también aumentando por derecho propio. El mercado de bitcoin es potencialmente enorme, mucho más grande que la fuente de cualquier burbuja especulativa en la historia, con miles de millones de personas que poseen teléfonos móviles capaces de adquirirlos.
*Observaciones finales
Los inflacionistas, que abarcan todo el establecimiento financiero y sus epígonos, no ven el final de las monedas fiduciarias. *Pero un análisis racional y objetivo, junto con evidencia empírica, nos dice que la repentina y rápida escalada de la expansión monetaria, dirigida a garantizar que los activos financieros no fallen, conducirá a la destrucción del dólar como el principal medio de cambio del mundo. Y con la moneda de reserva desaparecida, es muy poco probable que las otras monedas fiduciarias importantes sobrevivan.
Entonces surge la pregunta de qué reemplazará a las monedas fiduciarias. Los intentos del gobierno de extender la vida del dinero fiduciario mediante la emisión de nuevas versiones que imiten a las criptomonedas fracasarán, solo es probable que extiendan la vida del fiat en cuestión de meses, si es que lo hacen. Las criptomonedas existentes, incluso las mejores, no son actualmente reemplazos adecuados debido a su falta de escalabilidad y volatilidad. Además, por ahora, Bitcoin es una reserva exclusiva de inversores y especuladores, que toman una patada en la desaparición del fiat, sin un plan de salida que no sea medir o tomar ganancias en una moneda fiduciaria.
La misma acusación se puede dirigir al oro, que probablemente se usa aún menos en las transacciones de bienes que el bitcoin. Pero el oro tiene la ventaja de un historial de siempre regresando como el dinero de elección pública después de que falla el fiat. Junto con su idoneidad para los asentamientos diferidos, podemos estar seguros de que el oro volverá a ser dinero, mientras que no podemos estar tan seguros del futuro de las criptomonedas.
_*Esto no quiere decir que las criptomonedas no brinden protección a las personas ya que el fiat falla, solo que una ruta de salida aún no ha evolucionado, aparte de gastarse como dinero. En consecuencia, las criptomonedas pueden retener la inversión o el valor especulativo, pero terminarán midiéndose en oro. Siendo ese el caso, las razones para usar las criptomonedas como un escape del fiat fallido desaparecerán cuando el oro se convierta nuevamente en dinero, junto con un papel futuro para las criptomonedas como medio de intercambio.*_


----------



## Ignorante1 (9 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La moneda argentina abandonó el patrón oro antes de la gran depresión de 1929. No creo que sirva como ejemplo de moneda respaldada en oro en la economía actual para confirmar lo que dices.
> 
> Los pueblos, engañados por sus gobiernos, van a aprender queriendo o sin querer, que lo único que no te pueden robar es lo que tienes en la mano (MP´s). Aún así eso no significa que el dinero fiat quede obsoleto como afirmas. Lo digital todavía es menos tangible que el fiat, además con una volatilidad que ni el más suicida aceptaría.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> La moneda argentina abandonó el patrón oro antes de la gran depresión de 1929. No creo que sirva como ejemplo de moneda respaldada en oro en la economía actual para confirmar lo que dices.
> 
> Los pueblos, engañados por sus gobiernos, van a aprender queriendo o sin querer, que lo único que no te pueden robar es lo que tienes en la mano (MP´s). Aún así eso no significa que el dinero fiat quede obsoleto como afirmas. Lo digital todavía es menos tangible que el fiat, además con una volatilidad que ni el más suicida aceptaría.





Te añado este dato sacado del libro del profesor Huerta Del Soto.
DINERO, CRÉDITO BANCARIO Y CICLOS ECONÓMICOS


Sin embargo, y a pesar de esta retórica aparentemente correcta, la reforma bancaria de Perón estaba, desde su inicio, condenada al fracaso. En efecto, la reforma se fundamentó en una completa estatificación del sector monetario y bancario, de manera que la responsabilidad en cuanto a la concesión de nuevos créditos se puso en manos de un Banco Central cuyos responsables dependían directamente del gobierno. Es decir, en vez de privatizarse completamente las instituciones financieras y monetarias y hacer que el crédito coincidiera de manera espontánea con las tasas de ahorro del país, se inició por parte del Banco Central una alocada concesión privilegiada de créditos expansivos que llegaron al sistema económico, bien a través de operaciones de mercado abierto en la bolsa, o bien, sobre todo, mediante la concesión de descuento a aquellos bancos más proclives al poder político. Así, en la reforma se estableció que el Banco Central podría en todo caso realizar cada año operaciones de mercado abierto hasta un 15 por ciento del volumen total de la masa monetaria. Igualmente se eliminó completamente el respaldo de oro de la moneda argentina, así como la relación preexistente entre ésta y el oro. La ley n.º 13571 de 1949 modificó, además, la constitución del Consejo de Administración del Banco Central y determinó que su presidente fuera el propio Ministro de Finanzas, convirtiéndose por tanto la institución en una mera dependencia del poder estatal. Y, por último, en la reforma se estableció que el crédito se concedería a partir de entonces por parte del Banco Central en forma de descuento a los diferentes bancos, sin ningún límite en cuanto a su volumen y capacidad expansiva, utilizándose este enorme poder para privilegiar a las instituciones más afines al régimen político entonces vigente. Como consecuencia de todo lo anterior, y a pesar de su retórica inicial, la reforma de Perón produjo un crecimiento sin precedentes en el volumen de crédito, una tremenda expansión en los medios de pago y una gran inflación que distorsionó enormemente la estructura productiva del país, dando lugar a una profunda recesión económica de la que Argentina ha tardado muchos años en recuperarse. Así, por ejemplo, la circulación monetaria se incrementó en los nueve años de la primera etapa de Perón (de 1946 a 1955) en más de un 970 por cien, disminuyendo el respaldo en oro y divisas de los billetes emitidos del 137 por ciento en 1946 a poco más del 3’5 por ciento en 1955. La reforma fue derogada con la revolución que derrocó al general Perón en 1956 y que restableció la privatización de los depósitos, si bien ésta no fue capaz de acabar con el caos financiero, volviendo los bancos privados a reiniciar con renovados ímpetus su política expansiva, continuándose así la política iniciada por el Banco Central durante los años de Perón, todo lo cual convirtió en crónica y mundialmente famosa la hiperinflación argentina.
89 Una breve y aguda descripción de sistema bancario establecido por el general Perón puede encontrarse en el artículo de José Heriberto Martínez, «El Sistema monetario y bancario argentino», publicado en Homenaje a Lucas Beltrán, Editorial Moneda y Crédito.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2020)

Havert si llegamos a los 1800


----------



## Ricardgar (9 May 2020)

Desde luego, predecir el valor de un determinado activo en los tiempos que corren es muy jodido, sobretodo cuando nos dirigimos a un nuevo paradigma económico-financiero. Con estos videos los analistas intentan dar su opinión. Hay de todo (de vende burras a gente sensata). A mi me gusta ver todos los que puedo y hacerme mi propia idea. Además complemento esta información con lo que se postea en este hilo ya que he podido comprobar que hay foreros que lleváis mucho tiempo en este mundo de los metales preciosos y sabéis lo que hacéis (o eso creo, je,je). Yo ingresé en este club hace aproximadamente un año y no me arrepiento en absoluto de las compras que he hecho hasta la fecha. De hecho, me da igual si el metal sube o baja porque mi intención es ir comprando en la medida que me sea posible independientemente del precio.
De lo que estaba seguro antes y sigo estándolo ahora es que el dinero en el banco no me daba sensación de seguridad.
De esta manera consigo dos cosas:
1) Dormir más tranquilo.
2) Rebelarme contra este sistema de dinero-deuda que sólo genera esclavos.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## bondiappcc (9 May 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Havert si llegamos a los 1800



Pues a mí me encantaría que bajara a 300 euros (50.000 pesetas).

¿Qué tendría que passar para que alcanzara este precio?


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Pues a mí me encantaría que bajara a 300 euros (50.000 pesetas).
> 
> ¿Qué tendría que passar para que alcanzara este precio?



K cayeras en un sueño profundo. 

-----------------------------------------------

Más maniobras a favor de demanda , inmovilización y custodia. Oro como pasta y dando intereses. Tiene tóa la pinta k tras reventar las impresoras, se acabará el medio siglo de pasta gratix.

*Here's All You Need to Know About Sovereign Gold Bond Scheme Opening on Monday*



p.d. Por cierto...la misma maniobra k sugería la Shelton para bonos USA.


----------



## bondiappcc (9 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> K cayeras en un sueño profundo.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



A algunos es lo único que nos queda: soñar.


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A algunos es lo único que nos queda: soñar.



Onvre, hamijo...k es k no has dicho , no sé...1200. Colabora una miajilla y tal...

Antes la plata a 300 k el Oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Pues a mí me encantaría que bajara a 300 euros (50.000 pesetas).
> 
> ¿Qué tendría que passar para que alcanzara este precio?



Como no le compres el Delorean a Doc.... lo veo complicado


----------



## Errete (10 May 2020)

Pregunto por si la sabiduría del foro me puede ayudar.
Me gustaría que el poco oro y plata que tengo no constara para el estado, por si en un futuro pudiese darse una confiscación, que nunca se sabe en esta vida.
Al comprar en tiendas españolas siempre piden DNI aunque sea una compra mínima, en tiendas alemanas nunca me lo han pedido.
Sabéis si a efectos reales en términos de privacidad da igual comprarlo aquí o en Alemania en “pequeñas cantidades?


----------



## Monsieur George (10 May 2020)

¿Hay alguien de vosotros que use Visual chart? ¿Me podríais decir cómo demonios se consigue hacer que se represente la línea de la media móvil 200 en la gráfica? Os lo agradecería un montón.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 May 2020)

Time To Learn About Money | Gold Eagle

Toca aprender que es dinero y que es medio de pago, por las buenas quién tenga un poco de interés por el tema o por las malas quién no. Buen artículo para entender qué es dinero y qué funciones tiene que tener.

Los ciudadanos suizos lo tienen bastante claro:

So viel Gold horten die Schweizer

Calculan en 920 toneladas el oro que acumulan los ciudadanos suizos. A mayor nivel de ingresos más porcentaje de ellos tienen oro como forma de ahorro y mejor consideración tienen respecto a invertir en oro. 

No viene en el artículo pero recuerdo haber leído que en los cantones de habla germana el porcentaje de ahorradores en oro era mayor a los cantones con otras lenguas. 

Tener un idioma en el que la palabra deuda es polisémica y significa también culpa hace mucho para intentar no endeudarse (=no ser culpable). También, la palabra "dinero" (Geld) es muy parecida a la palabra "oro" (Gold).
En los cantones Suizos de habla germana tienen porcentajes similares a Austria y Alemania respecto a la valoración del oro como inversión y es una forma común de ahorro (en torno al 25% de la población lo hace)


----------



## lucasgrijander (10 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> De lo que estaba seguro antes y sigo estándolo ahora es que el dinero en el banco no me daba sensación de seguridad.
> De esta manera consigo dos cosas:
> *1) Dormir más tranquilo.*




Respecto al valor de lo que posees, sí. Pero ¿respecto a la posibilidad de que te lo quiten?

El dinero del banco puede confiscártelo el gobierno. El oro de casa, cualquiera. Y si no lo tienes en casa en realidad no lo tienes.. 

¿Cómo lo proteges para dormir tranquilo?


----------



## Ricardgar (10 May 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Entiendo tu argumentación. En definitiva no hay ningún lugar 100% seguro y ese riesgo que comentas lo asumo y te aseguro que duermo bien tranquilo.
Llevando una vida discreta, viviendo en una zona relativamente tranquila y poniendo las cosas que más valoras en lugares donde un ladrón jamás se molestaría en mirar disminuye la probabilidad de que te lo sustraigan.
El riesgo siempre está ahí, no te lo voy a negar pero las probabilidades reales son las que son. En mi caso particular, basándome en mi situación personal, valoro más mi capacidad de custodia que en tener las cosas de valor en la caja fuerte de un banco, por ponerte un ejemplo.
Si viviera en el barrio del Raval o el barrio de las 3000 viviendas las circusntancias serían diferentes, ya me entiendes.
Es más, si se diese el caso, dejar un poquito de FIAT no muy escondido podría prevenirte de sustracciones más valiosas.
En cierto modo hay que ser un poco AynRandiano2 y tomar medidas preventivas.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Time To Learn About Money | Gold Eagle
> 
> Toca aprender que es dinero y que es medio de pago, por las buenas quién tenga un poco de interés por el tema o por las malas quién no. Buen artículo para entender qué es dinero y qué funciones tiene que tener.



Artículo muy interesante.

En él se habla de conciencia pública, y eso ahora no existe. La sociedad está cada vez más idiotizada, no hay más que ver como las víctimas del sistema aplauden en sus balcones y obedecen a rajatabla las órdenes de sus amos, con bozal incluido.

Este foro es un fiel reflejo de nuestra sociedad, donde se puede ver cómo tratan de saturarnos con "noticias y ruido" sin valor alguno, con el fin de tenernos entretenidos, discutiendo simplezas, obligándonos subliminalmente a mirar al dedo señalador en lugar de a la luna señalada. IDIOTIZÁNDONOS

Yo sería de los primeros en firmar (sin leer la letra pequeña) el restablecimiento del patrón oro, pero la realidad manda, y en un mundo lleno de avaricia y egoísmo, no hay sitio para las cosas bien hechas. El patrón oro sería el final de las trampas. Se acabarían los crecimientos exponenciales y antinaturales que hacen cada día más ricos a unos pocos y más pobres al resto.

¿Acaso alguien cree que los mercados y todos sus derivados financieros desaparecerían en pro de un patrón oro que convertiría la economía en algo estable y lineal? Porque si analizamos bien la naturaleza de los mercados bursátiles, están diseñados tan solo para poder hacer trampa en todos sus movimientos, como se dice de los casinos: "La casa siempre gana"

¿De donde saldrían esas ganancias ilimitadas que ahora obtienen los que menos producen/aportan?

Las crisis económicas (que son los vehículos utilizados para el trasvase de riqueza desde sus productores a los improductivos) dejarían de existir, ya que todo el mundo haría un uso del dinero "como debe ser", ya no se inventarían esas masas monetarias de la nada como ocurre ahora con el fiat. Adiós a los créditos a golpe de Enter.

La gente prefiere vivir endeudada con dinero del futuro a cambio de la satisfacción inmediata de sus deseos. No quieren saber nada del sacrificio y posterior ventaja que supone ahorrar. CLARA ESTUPIDEZ que nos lleva siempre cuesta abajo.

Se acabarían las estafas de carácter bursátil, los robos velados en derivados que ocurren 24/365. Los gobiernos (todos ellos improductivos) no podrían gastar nuestro dinero del futuro, ni el de nuestros hijos. Estos gobiernos se verían obligados a reducir su tamaño a la mínima expresión, todo lo contrario de lo que actualmente son, expandiéndose como lo hace un cáncer sobre su huésped gracias a la impresión infinita de unos y ceros.

A estas alturas, la mayoría de los países han perdido totalmente su soberanía como ocurre con los que conforman la tan idealizada EUROPA, países y gobiernos que obedecen leyes y burocracias fabricadas a medida en favor de las multinacionales, países sometidos vilmente a los deseos de lobbies encorbatados, que nos imponen cuántas ovejas puede tener una granja o cuántas hectáreas puede sembrar un agricultor, qué se puede sembrar y qué no, incluso finalmente obligando a utilizar ciertas semillas de un solo uso bajo amenaza de multa... no veo esperanza posible.

El problema que tiene el mundo son la falta de conciencia, educación y respeto.

Una vez resuelto ese problema, si sería posible un patrón oro.

Mientras no haya un cambio de paradigma humanista, la maldad, avaricia y egoísmo reinantes nos tendrá encarcelados en este matrix sin fin.

Nuestros enemigos: la insensatez, los bancos centrales, gobiernos improductivos/sustractivos, la trama bursátil y sus derivados (auténticas máquinas de robar ahorros legalmente mediante triquiñuelas), etc... demasiados enemigos para un patrón oro.

Respecto a las criptos... buff... como todo lo digital, altamente susceptible de ser modificado o adulterado, como lo puede ser un archivo MP3, una imagen en Photoshop o un apunte bancario, todos ellos items manipulables.
Una onza de plata u oro nunca podrá ser modificada ni sustraida físicamente desde un teclado o desde una wifi.

La mayor pega del Blockchain, su total trazabilidad, un arma de doble filo que facilitaría el total control de nuestros movimientos por parte de quien controla la red, cosa que con la plata y el oro físicos, sería imposible de llevar a cabo.

Un virus informático (creación del gobierno) podría hacer desaparecer toda nuestra supuesta riqueza de una forma mucho más rápida y eficaz con la que el "virus coronatimo" nos ha robado la libertad personal.

Nadie puede pronosticar como transcurrirá todo esto que llamamos economía, lo que sí podemos hacer es tomar conciencia de nosotros mismos, hacernos responsables de nuestros actos y sus consecuencias.

Procurar depender lo mínimo de papá estado, que sólo está interesado en esclavizarnos y parasitarnos mientras nos venden otra historia que nada tiene que ver con la realidad.

Prosperidad para todos los productivos.


----------



## Ricardgar (11 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Artículo muy interesante.
> 
> En él se habla de conciencia pública, y eso ahora no existe. La sociedad está cada vez más idiotizada, no hay más que ver como las víctimas del sistema aplauden en sus balcones y obedecen a rajatabla las órdenes de sus amos, con bozal incluido.
> 
> ...



Suscribo todo lo que has dicho.
Yo todavía albergo algo de fe en nuestra sociedad. Creo que cada vez hay más gente que está despertando pero aún no es una cifra significativa.
El poder lo tenemos nosotros y nuestros gobernantes lo saben pero han sabido canalizarlo y desposeernos de él poco a poco. Lo hemos cedido sin ofrecer resistencia. La muestra palpable de que lo hemos cedido es que no nos tienen miedo. Si nos tuvieran miedo, muchas de las cosas que estamos padeciendo no pasarían y más de uno y de dos estaría en la carcel siendo benévolos.
Los tiempos duros crean hombres fuertes. Los hombres fuertes crean tiempos buenos. Los tiempos buenos crean hombres débiles y los hombres débiles crean tiempos duros. Actualmente estamos en esta última fase del ciclo. Para salir de los tiempos duros harán falta hombres fuertes pero para ello hace falta conciencia social.
Para acabar con esta época de esclavitud hay que despertar conciencias y no es una tarea fácil.
Cuando hablo con mis conocidos de temas económicos que tratamos en el hilo, me cambian de tema al minuto. Son los mismos que luego se quejan porque "el costo de la vida sube" pero no se han parado a pensar el motivo.
El sistema hace muy bien su trabajo, nos esclaviza sin utilizar la violencia (en la era actual), sino con smartphones, realities, fútbol, etc...
¿Por qué creéis que los futbolistas y estrellas de cine están tan bien pagado/-as? Porque cumplen muy bien con su cometido, nos tienen adormecidos, entretenidos. Mientras tanto hacen y deshacen a su antojo. Se enriquecen a base de las trampas que comentas y las consecuencias nos las comemos los demás. Difícilmente esto cambiará mientras no haya una conciencia social.
En el pasado se acababa con la tiranía cuando el pueblo no podía más y se moría de hambre (ej.revolución francesa).
Si algo han aprendido estos actores (vendidos a entes supranacionales) que nos gobiernan es del pasado. Al pueblo pan y circo para que no se rebelen.
Siento haberme desviado del tema económico respecto al patrón oro pero no lo veo a corto plazo hasta que no haya una conciencia social de lo que está pasando y de cómo funciona el dinero.
Para mí, sí es un deber cívico intentar despertar a aquellos con quienes tengo más contacto para hacerles ver la farsa que vivimos. Esos mismos son los que te aseguran que deber cívico es ir a votar cada cuatro años (cosa que me niego a hacer en rotundo). Les digo que eso es un derecho político y no un deber cívico y no lo entienden porque repiten como loros lo que ven en la tele.
En definitiva: Hace falta un hombre nuevo.
Os dejo una conferencia de Pedro Varela para los que busquéis algo diferente a lo que dan en la tele.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## joalan (11 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> En el pasado se acababa con la tiranía cuando el pueblo no podía más y se moría de hambre (ej.revolución francesa).



Respecto de esto... La Revolución Francesa, como casi todas las revoluciones, no la hicieron muertos de hambre. La hizo una clase social en auge, la burguesía, que había acumulado un gran poder económico pero que veía vetado su acceso al poder político por el sistema estamental, y que de hecho sustituyó a la aristocracia como clase dominante. El hambre puede provocar revueltas y algaradas, pero las grandes revoluciones no son fruto de grandes diferencias sociales, sino de pequeñas diferencias que se perciben como insoportables. En África llevan siglos muriéndose de hambre, y no ha habido grandes revoluciones.


----------



## joalan (11 May 2020)

Errete dijo:


> Pregunto por si la sabiduría del foro me puede ayudar.
> Me gustaría que el poco oro y plata que tengo no constara para el estado, por si en un futuro pudiese darse una confiscación, que nunca se sabe en esta vida.
> Al comprar en tiendas españolas siempre piden DNI aunque sea una compra mínima, en tiendas alemanas nunca me lo han pedido.
> Sabéis si a efectos reales en términos de privacidad da igual comprarlo aquí o en Alemania en “pequeñas cantidades?



Ve a alguna numismática, haz algunas compras de poco valor, dale palique y una vez cojas confianza con el propietario, no te será difícil comprar moneda pequeña (alfonsinas, soberanos, napoleones) sin papeleos ni historias.


----------



## Ricardgar (11 May 2020)

joalan dijo:


> Respecto de esto... La Revolución Francesa, como casi todas las revoluciones, no la hicieron muertos de hambre. La hizo una clase social en auge, la burguesía, que había acumulado un gran poder económico pero que veía vetado su acceso al poder político por el sistema estamental, y que de hecho sustituyó a la aristocracia como clase dominante. El hambre puede provocar revueltas y algaradas, pero las grandes revoluciones no son fruto de grandes diferencias sociales, sino de pequeñas diferencias que se perciben como insoportables. En África llevan siglos muriéndose de hambre, y no ha habido grandes revoluciones.



Buenos días.
Te doy la razón en lo que comentas. No puse un buen ejemplo que representase lo que quería exponer.
De todas formas, creo que la burguesía la cual formaba parte del sector que pagaba todos los impuestos junto con los campesinos no hubiese podido acabar con el estado absolutista (nobleza y clero) sin la nueva conciencia social que estaba aportando el pensamiento ilustrado de la época (Rosseau, Montesquieu, etc..). La idea que se transmitía era la de una sociedad culta que pensara por sí misma hacía completamente prescindible a una nobleza que tomaba todas las decisiones sin contar con ellos. De ahí la relación que quería hacer con lo que estaba exponiendo acerca de la conciencia social.
Evidentemente, para llevar a cabo dicha revolución, los que aspiraban a conseguir el poder necesitaban de una masa social completamente desesperada y hambrienta a la que azuzar. Creo que ese pensamiento de la época fue el catalizador que permitió acabar con la monarquía absolutista.
Curiosamente, aunque hay mucha diferencia respecto a aquella época, ¿qué tenemos hoy? Una clase social mayoritaria que habiendo tenido acceso al conocimiento ha decidido ceder su soberanía ante unos tipos semi analfabetos en su mayoría (sólo hace falta oirles hablar en las ruedas de prensa) que actúan en su propio beneficio y en el de los entes supranacionales (filántropos los llaman algunos) que los manejan a su antojo en contra de los intereses de aquellos que les han votado.
Al pueblo lo machacan a impuestos para sobrevivir y mantener el poder y lo amansan dándoles pan y circo, es decir, te doy lo justo para que me necesites pero no demasiado para que dejes de necesitarme.
En mi modesta opinión internet se está llenando cada vez más de gente que empieza a pensar por sí misma e intenta despertar conciencias desconectándose de la matrix. Ese peligro que atenta contra el poder político se está viendo venir y por ello, están censurando mucha opinión crítica actual (mediante Newtral o cerrando canales en youtube, etc...).
El estado necesita a gente que dependa de ellos porque así no se rebelarán. De ahí que, a pesar del estado ruinoso de las arcas públicas, el aparato administrativo del estado sea mayor, cada vez haya un mayor número de funcionarios, de gente subvencionada, de gente subsidiada, de clases parasitarias importadas sin ser necesarias (votantes potenciales).
Y como no espabilemos, desgraciadamente nos convertiremos en esclavos perpetuos marcados con chips y monitoreados las 24h del día, viviendo en un estado totalitario.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## FranMen (11 May 2020)

Creo recordar que fue la burguesía la que acaparando las reservas de trigo hizo subir el precio para luego azuzar a la plebe


----------



## Ricardgar (11 May 2020)

La realidad social de nuestro país. Da auténtico miedo. Completamente insostenible y no está actualizado.
Teniendo en cuenta la gente que se va a ir al paro y los sectores que se van a ver mayormente perjudicados como el turísico los datos serán realmente mucho peores.


----------



## Aro (11 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> La realidad social de nuestro país. Da auténtico miedo. Completamente insostenible y no está actualizado.
> Teniendo en cuenta la gente que se va a ir al paro y los sectores que se van a ver mayormente perjudicados como el turísico los datos serán realmente mucho peores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 316396



¿No tienes otro en el que en lugar del número de personas, se vea la cantidad económica que gana cada grupo?
Creo que puede ser aún más desolador.


----------



## rubicon (11 May 2020)

Ratio plata oro
Según un economista de CME group el ratio está en su punto máximo. Explica porqué la relación de precios esta en un punto récord y como se puede estabilizar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> La realidad social de nuestro país. Da auténtico miedo. Completamente insostenible y no está actualizado.
> Teniendo en cuenta la gente que se va a ir al paro y los sectores que se van a ver mayormente perjudicados como el turísico los datos serán realmente mucho peores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 316396



Da vértigo.

Con la que se va a venir muchos "verdes" se pasarán a lo "rojo", algunos obligados al paro y otros porque definitivamente dejarán de remar porque no compensa... cuando ese 35% baje a un 30% o aun 25% esto va a quebrar por todos los lados


----------



## tastas (11 May 2020)

A partir de ahora, Bitcoin no tendrá una inflación anual mayor al 2%.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> A partir de ahora, Bitcoin no tendrá una inflación anual mayor al 2%.



La peseta no tiene "inflación" desde que se dejó de emitir en el año 2000  

Mira que eres pesado hablando ddl BTC en los hilos relacionados con los metales preciosos... Tienes un subforo específico para tu himbersion y sus miles de sucedáneos:
Criptomonedas


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La peseta no tiene "inflación" desde que se dejó de emitir en el año 2000
> 
> Mira que eres pesado hablando ddl BTC en los hilos relacionados con los metales preciosos... Tienes un subforo específico para tu himbersion y sus miles de sucedáneos:
> Criptomonedas



La peseta no solo dejó de emitirse, sino que pasó por un proceso donde dejaba de ser de curso legal. Vamos, que dejó de imprimirse porque al gobierno tampoco le interesaba. 
Vaya intento más tonto de menospreciar y desviar la atención de un hecho que hace 11 años era impensable, y que sin duda es de relevancia para oreros y cualquiera al que le interesen los asuntos monetarios.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> La peseta no solo dejó de emitirse, sino que pasó por un proceso donde dejaba de ser de curso legal. Vamos, que dejó de imprimirse porque al gobierno tampoco le interesaba.
> Vaya intento más tonto de menospreciar y desviar la atención de un hecho que hace 11 años era impensable, y que sin duda es de relevancia para oreros y cualquiera al que le interesen los asuntos monetarios.



El aumento de la cantidad de un objeto (monetario o no, real o virtual) no es sinónimo de inflación.

La inflación se refiere al aumento de los precios en la unidad de cuenta que se use como dinero de uso cotidiano. Bitcoin no se usa como unidad de cuenta de referencia para los precios por lo que hablar de inflación refiriendose a Bitcoin es tan absurdo como hablar de la inflación actual de la peseta o decir que los sellos de afinsa no tenían inflación porque eran tiradas limitadas. Confundes términos y sobretodo te confundes de hilo hablando en este de BTC.

Si, las criptos son tan relevantes que tenéis un subforo para hablar de ellas sin molestar en el resto de hilos.


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El aumento de la cantidad de un objeto (monetario o no, real o virtual) no es sinónimo de inflación.



Supongo que dependerá de qué teoría monetaria te parezca correcta, pero vamos, creo que la inflación siempre se refiere a bienes monetarios. No se me ocurriría decir que hay inflación en sillas porque una fabrica produzca muchas sillas.

“La inflación es siempre y en todas partes un fenómeno monetario”. Milton Friedman, _A monetary History of the United States, 1867-1960._



> Bitcoin no se usa como unidad de cuenta de referencia para los precios por lo que hablar de inflación refiriendose a Bitcoin es tan absurdo como hablar de la inflación actual de la peseta o decir que los sellos de afinsa no tenían inflación porque eran tiradas limitadas.



¿Y el oro sí que se usa como referencia para precios, más allá de esta página? True Prices Measured in Gold 
¿Dónde puedo intercambiar materias primas o acciones por oro? ¿Qué supermercado me va a dejar hacer la compra en gramos de oro? ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que oyó a una ama de casa decir que sus monedas de oro no compran lo mismo que antes? Y no por ello le estoy quitando valor monetario al oro, solo estoy poniendo frente al espejo los argumentos que hacen a algo válido o no como moneda.
La peseta dejó de ser una divisa por decreto gubernamental (que era lo único que le daba valor), y los sellos de afinsa nunca pretendieron ser moneda.


----------



## cuidesemele (12 May 2020)

Modern Alchemy: This Is How Wall Street Converts A Portfolio Of 96% Junk Loans Into 87% Investment Grade Bonds

2007 reloaded. Bueno eso si, ahora con los BC's a cara descubierta 'whatever it takes'. Asi que no se cuanto puede aguantar ahora el chiringito post-covid si van a comprar a destajo. El modelo morira por cuando se hayan agotado _todas_ las opciones. Y los mmpp son el enemigo asi que intentaran aguantarlo lo mas posible.

Cuando compre quedara para generaciones futuras, no si mi ojos veran el metal a 5.000 :-(

(hoy me levante pesimista)


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Supongo que dependerá de qué teoría monetaria te parezca correcta, pero vamos, creo que la inflación siempre se refiere a bienes monetarios.



Para que algo tenga carácter monetario no basta con llamarlo "*coin*", tiene que tener las características necesarias para serlo y no es el caso de Bit*coin*:

Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial



> Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago a nivel mundial. Sólo puede procesar 2.000 transacciones cada diez minutos, para que cada persona del planeta pudiese hacer su primera transacción con BTC (para adquirirlos por primera vez) serían necesarios casi doscientos años con la red dedicada en exclusiva a los nuevos usuarios (sin poder validar otras transacciones) para completar la transición al patrón Bitcoin.
> 
> Además, ningún Estado soberano va a aceptar un medio de pago que no puede validar por si mismo, ni garantiza que su transacción vaya a ser incluida en el siguiente bloque ni tiene interés alguno en que sus transacciones queden registradas en una base de datos pública.
> 
> ...



Si quieres seguimos discutiendo sobre tu himbersion en ese hilo y dejamos este en paz que ya te he dicho que en este se trata de dinero real físico y tangible no de pajas mentales virtuales e infinitas cómo la imaginación. 

En serio, eres muy pesado con el tema. Tienes un subforo específico, respeta este el hilo.


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

En mi último post no hablo de Bitcoin. Le has dedicado más líneas que yo.
Parece que le tengas manía.


----------



## Just (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> En mi último post no hablo de Bitcoin. Le has dedicado más líneas que yo.
> Parece que le tengas manía.



Tastas, no te lo tomes como algo personal y dale dos vueltas al tema ya que afortunadamente andas por aquí. Si solo anduvieses en los hilos criptos, te perderías este aviso. 
Spielzeug está lanzando un aviso a navegantes. Son muchos años desde que salió bitcoin y supimos de él. La conclusión después de tanto tiempo para muchos de nosotros es que con el "te van a quitar hasta la camisa". Agárrate al mastil (a lo físico) porque en cuando se levante la tormenta las criptos caerán por la borda y nunca más volverán. 
Lo único que merece la pena de todo este asunto es la "tokenizacion de activos", de la que ya se están poniendo las pilas los propios notarios porque es con lo que trabajarán en su día a día.


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

Por qué no me sorprende??? Entre las productos a los que China le levanta la multa arancelaria a eeuu está el oro, empecé a mirar hacía atrás sobre este tema, durante 2019 Rusia y China fueron los principales compradores de oro del mundo:

China levanta medidas contra el oro a EEUU
China no para de comprar oro
Rusia y China se forran con oro

Me quedo con esto:
'Si vis pacem, para bellum' es una conocida máxima latina que puede traducirse al español como 'si quieres paz, prepárate para la guerra'.


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

Just dijo:


> Tastas, no te lo tomes como algo personal y dale dos vueltas al tema ya que afortunadamente andas por aquí. Si solo anduvieses en los hilos criptos, te perderías este aviso.
> Spielzeug está lanzando un aviso a navegantes. Son muchos años desde que salió bitcoin y supimos de él. La conclusión después de tanto tiempo para muchos de nosotros es que con el "te van a quitar hasta la camisa". Agárrate al mastil (a lo físico) porque en cuando se levante la tormenta las criptos caerán por la borda y nunca más volverán.
> Lo único que merece la pena de todo este asunto es la "tokenizacion de activos", de la que ya se están poniendo las pilas los propios notarios porque es con lo que trabajarán en su día a día.



Ya he fundamentado mi opinión sobre la "tokenización de activos" (básicamente, tiene las mismas ventajas e inconvenientes que un etf). Te agradezco tu consejo, tengo claro que el oro es una posición menos arriesgada y aún tiene mucha batalla que plantar, pero no comparto que con Bitcoin te vayan a quitar hasta la camisa. Lo cierto es que nadie sabe si Bitcoin va a valer 0 en los próximos 50 años. 
Los argumentos que he recibido a favor de la debacle de BTC son poco fundamentados y los razonables, como que es algo muy novedoso, pierden fuerza con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Jebediah (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ya he fundamentado mi opinión sobre la "tokenización de activos" (básicamente, tiene las mismas ventajas e inconvenientes que un etf). Te agradezco tu consejo, tengo claro que el oro es una posición menos arriesgada y aún tiene mucha batalla que plantar, pero no comparto que con Bitcoin te vayan a quitar hasta la camisa. Lo cierto es que nadie sabe si Bitcoin va a valer 0 en los próximos 50 años.
> Los argumentos que he recibido a favor de la debacle de BTC son poco fundamentados y los razonables, como que es algo muy novedoso, pierden fuerza con el paso del tiempo.



Off-Topic.

El Bitcoin a día de hoy es como Terra en su día. Es la punta visible del iceberg de todo lo que tiene detrás. Personalmente me parece bastante obvio que la blockchain es el futuro, así como las monedas digitales; otra cosa es que sea concretamente el Bitcoin quien mande en ese futuro. 

Dicho esto, el Bitcoin tiene su propio subforo para hablar de él.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Los argumentos que he recibido a favor de la debacle de BTC son poco fundamentados y los razonables, como que es algo muy novedoso, pierden fuerza con el paso del tiempo.



Si no te parece fundamentada la crítica de que por su propio protocolo de validación BTC es incapaz de procesar los pagos cotidianos de una ciudad de 100.000 personas con la suficiente rapidez y que serían necesarios más de doscientos años para que cada persona del planeta pudiera hacer su primera transacción con Bitcoin, es que no quieres o no puedes razonar... Pretender que BTC con sus limitaciones para procesar transacciones es el dinero del futuro resulta ridículo.

Las criptos son un subproducto del sistema monetario fiat y sólo tienen razón de ser en este contexto en el que se ha desligado el medio de pago de la reserva de valor. Una vez resuelto este problema, las criptos irredimibles pierden su razón de ser.

Ya están surgiendo plataformas de pago con tokens redimibles basados en oro con capacidad para procesar millones de transacciones y por tanto viables para ser utilizadas como dinero de uso cotidiano:
Invest in Gold - Buy and Sell Gold online with Gold Account

60 millones de cuentas en India y puedes realizar pagos con tu móvil de forma instantánea (con BTC te toca esperar mínimo 10 minutos sin tener garantía alguna de que el pago vaya a ser admitido en el siguiente bloque).

Esta es una de ellas, hay más y saldrán todavía más soluciones de este tipo por parte de empresas privadas y, posiblemente, de Estados en un futuro.

Y con esto te pongo en el ignore porque no aportas nada, estás en este hilo para meter tu cuña sobre tu himbersion, faltando al respeto a la gente que entra al hilo a hablar del oro no de tu monotema para el que tienes un subforo específico.

Disculpas por el off topic. No volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

El hito de ayer fue muy importante aunque algunos prefiráis taparos los ojos. Si alguien se ha enterado por mí en este hilo me doy por satisfecho. 
Le he dedicado una línea y parece que sea el mayor troll del foro.


----------



## Aro (12 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El hito de ayer fue muy importante aunque algunos prefiráis taparos los ojos. Si alguien se ha enterado por mí en este hilo me doy por satisfecho.
> Le he dedicado una línea y parece que sea el mayor troll del foro.



Te referías al halving? Pon link o algo si quieres para expresarlo mejor


----------



## tastas (12 May 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Te referías al halving? Pon link o algo si quieres para expresarlo mejor



Sí, el halving.
Muy rapidito para no ganarme más baneos.






Tras el bloque 630.000 minado ayer, Bitcoin pasa de emitir 12.5 nuevas monedas cada 10 minutos a la mitad, 6.25.
Ya se han minado más de 18 del límite 21 millones de BTC que jamás habrá. La inflación, entendida como aumento l amasa monetaria, es desde ayer menor al 2% anual.

Bitcoin Halving - All important information


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Oferta y demanda.
Más oferta de oro en el mercado para conseguir los euros, que estos se hacen valer ya que no salen muchos a la luz y son necesarios para el carrito del súper.
En las guerras se cambia un trozo de oro por un mendrugo de pan.
Los metales son refugio cuando hay liquidez y riesgo inflacionario. Son necesarias ambas casuísticas para que sea interesante comprar, sin ellas son un trasto que no tienen ni la capacidad de rentar y difícil de almacenar.
En épocas de guerra ten trigo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 May 2020)

Sigue siendo juego casino y cansino.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
Los trucos trucos son. Sí, la vida es sueño.
Cuando llegue su momento, será polvo. Y le puede llegar la hora por muchos lados, ya que tiene pies de barro.
Y todo lo que tiene pies de barro, acaba cayendo por su peso. A más peso, más dura la caída.


----------



## estupeharto (13 May 2020)

Gráficamente.

Una preciosa y moderna mesa, que es la pera limonera, pero en azul.
Lo resiste todo, que te lo digo yo. Es el futuro, no hay ningún problema, NINGUNO. Puedes poner encima el fruto de tu trabajo y tiempo, que no te defraudará

Al otro lado tenemos una antigua reliquia más vieja que el cagar. No pondría nada encima, tiene pinta de anticuada. LLeva ya 5000 años así... Tiene los días contados


----------



## Just (13 May 2020)

Poca gente hay capaz de demoler un edificio que lleva tiempo construyendo. Los cimientos no resistirán pero no puede dar marcha atrás por dos razones: 
- Es muy difícil reconocer que el tiempo y esfuerzo realizado fue en valde. 
- La codicia nubla la mente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Oferta y demanda.
> Más oferta de oro en el mercado para conseguir los euros, que estos se hacen valer ya que no salen muchos a la luz y son necesarios para el carrito del súper.
> En las guerras se cambia un trozo de oro por un mendrugo de pan.
> Los metales son refugio cuando hay liquidez y riesgo inflacionario. Son necesarias ambas casuísticas para que sea interesante comprar, sin ellas son un trasto que no tienen ni la capacidad de rentar y difícil de almacenar.
> ...



Bufff.... Alérgico al gluten!... 

Por cierto me da que de nuevo calienta motores, los máximos ca a ser tanteado en breve.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 May 2020)

Resurrección del “Compro Oro"

Aluvión de citas para vender oro y empeñar joyas desde este lunes

La ‘fiebre del oro’ endulza los empeños: crecen pero son más rentables que nunca

Los negocios de compraventa de oro tienen lista de espera: «Algunos están desesperados»


Ya están aqui...


----------



## Spielzeug (13 May 2020)

US unlikely to play debt game with China: analysts - Global Times

China está planteándose reducir sus reservas de deuda yanki y repatriar el oro que tienen en EEUU.

Tienen oro en EEUU?? Tendrá reservas en el COMEX y cuántas??? Me ha descolocado esa información...

http://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/hsbc-lost-about-200-million-in-one-day-on-gold-market-turmoil-1.1435651

HSBC perdió 200 millones en un solo día por la divergencia de precios entre Londres y Nueva York. Parece que la diferencia entre ambos mercados se ha reducido a menos de 5$ la semana pasada (lo normal antes del desajuste era menos de 2$). Parece que va tranquilizandose la situación en el mercado del oro, aunque sigue sin estar en los rangos anteriores...


----------



## estupeharto (13 May 2020)

Acabo de tirar por el balcón las dos monedas que tenía.
Estaba harto de lo feas y viejas que eran.
Y ahí están, eh, no creáis que se ha parado alguien a cogerlas.
Pasan por el lado y ni levantan la vista del móvil.
Es lo que tiene la modernidad


----------



## rubicon (14 May 2020)

*HSBC Holdings Plc perdió sobre 200 millones de dólares en un día del mes de marzo**.... peeeeeeeero*
HSBC dudosas estadísticas

El sitio BullionStar analiza que, desde el lunes 23 de marzo (el día en que Boris Johnson decretó el cierre de Londres y el Reino Unido) hasta el cierre de jornada del 12 de mayo, *el SPDR Gold Trust afirma que ha recibido una masiva entrada de capitales de 175 toneladas de lingotes, aumentando sus reservas de oro de 908 a 1.083 toneladas.* 

Es importante porque implica que:


*No hay suficiente cantidad de oro en la bóveda de HSBC en Londres para cubrir las solicitudes de apertura de cuentas de SPDR Gold Trust por parte de los participantes autorizados de GLD.*
*Que el oro que almacena el Banco de Inglaterra, que al final es oro prestado de un banco central, está siendo utilizado como una fuente para las reservas de oro de GLD.*
*Que hay escasez de oro en el mercado de oro físico de Londres además de problemas de liquidez entre los brokers de la LBMA en el mercado de oro en papel.*


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

Las nominaciones para las fed estaban previstas para la semana pasada pero han desaparecido de la prensa. No encuentro nada en las noticias... ni siquiera si se ha pospuesto la votación o que está ocurriendo al respecto.

Por cierto, máximo histórico en euros y muy cerca de máximos en francos suizos (a 10 CHF), luego a por el dólar...


----------



## rubicon (15 May 2020)

La gold.org, Consejo Mundial del Oro para algún despistado, publicó un informe con cuatro ficciones sobre la evolución del oro:

*The COVID-19 pandemic and ensuing economic lockdowns have slashed global growth forecasts for 2020. 
With varied expectations around the speed of the economic recovery, we analyse the potential performance of gold across four hypothetical scenarios provided by Oxford Economics:1
1) swift recovery
2) US corporate crisis
3) emerging markets downturn
4) deep recession*

Al parecer, la última, el apocalípsis mundial, es el mejor escenario para los precios del oro. A quién le va a quedar un duro para invertir en medio de una recesión profunda con una recuperación lenta? Si vamos por el mes dos y los ERTEs también parecen ser una hipótesis...

*El informe de las proyecciones del oro en español

El pdf en Inglés*


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las nominaciones para las fed estaban previstas para la semana pasada pero han desaparecido de la prensa. No encuentro nada en las noticias... ni siquiera si se ha pospuesto la votación o que está ocurriendo al respecto.
> 
> Por cierto, máximo histórico en euros y muy cerca de máximos en francos suizos (a 10 CHF), luego a por el dólar...



Pues ya estamos en máximos históricos en francos suizos, la "divisa refugio"... En euros también en máximos.

'Lack of new major gold deposits': Discovery numbers dive in the last decade - S&P Global Market Intelligence

En los últimos tres años no ha habido ningún descubrimiento grande de oro. Ya de por si habían bajado mucho en la última década.


----------



## HRM (15 May 2020)

Los que compraron Oro en 2018-2019 han aprovechado la Crisis Covid para colorcar a máximos el metal a otros


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 May 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Los que compraron Oro en 2018-2019 han aprovechado la Crisis Covid para colorcar a máximos el metal a otros




A mi me da que los que compraron oro en 2018/19 están acumulando todo lo que pueden.... Aun está relativamente "barato".... por el camino que va no es descartable verlo a 2000 euros/oz en poco tiempo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (15 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Oferta y demanda.
> Más oferta de oro en el mercado para conseguir los euros, que estos se hacen valer ya que no salen muchos a la luz y son necesarios para el carrito del súper.
> En las guerras se cambia un trozo de oro por un mendrugo de pan.
> Los metales son refugio cuando hay liquidez y riesgo inflacionario. Son necesarias ambas casuísticas para que sea interesante comprar, sin ellas son un trasto que no tienen ni la capacidad de rentar y difícil de almacenar.
> ...



Vaya, vaya, ha vuelto el famoso eslogan "el oro no se come". Valiente, en los tiempos que corren.


----------



## Perquesitore (15 May 2020)

FLYYYYYYYYYME TO THE MOOOONNNN..LALALALAAAAA.....LALALALÁAAAAAAAA


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> FLYYYYYYYYYME TO THE MOOOONNNN..LALALALAAAAA.....LALALALÁAAAAAAAA



Se avecina devaluación?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, ha vuelto el famoso eslogan "el oro no se come". Valiente, en los tiempos que corren.



Nada se come excepto la comida, o necesita aclaración?
Como van tus himbersiones?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Nada se come excepto la comida, o necesita aclaración?
> Como van tus himbersiones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Bien, con nuestra inversion podemos comprar cada vez más cantidad de comida:


----------



## HRM (15 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mi me da que los que compraron oro en 2018/19 están acumulando todo lo que pueden.... Aun está relativamente "barato".... por el camino que va no es descartable verlo a 2000 euros/oz en poco tiempo



A mi me dá que ya hicieron los deberes y ahora toca colocarle a otros el metal sacando ellos un suculento beneficio cuando ya está en máximos. 2015-2016 fué el año bueno para acaparar, después de la brutal caída de 2013


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

HRM dijo:


> A mi me dá que ya hicieron los deberes y ahora toca colocarle a otros el metal sacando ellos un suculento beneficio cuando ya está en máximos. 2015-2016 fué el año bueno para acaparar, después de la brutal caída de 2013



Cuando se oyen voces en el pueblo de lo bueno que es invertir en algo es que los peces gordos empiezan a descargar.....

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mccybero (15 May 2020)

Señores esto consolida, se empieza a ver la estafa en la impresión infinita de papeles verdes, vuelta al oro y la tierra FUCK YOU SYSTEM!!


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando se oyen voces en el pueblo de lo bueno que es invertir en algo es que los peces gordos empiezan a descargar.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



En que pueblo lo has oído? Fijate cuantas voces hay a nuestro alrededor que para hablar del tema con alguien venimos a un subforo perdido de internet...

How Much the World is Worth - The Liquidity Pyramid


----------



## Mccybero (15 May 2020)

¿Que vengan haters metaleros es señal de que todo va viento en popa no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En que pueblo lo has oído? Fijate cuantas voces hay a nuestro alrededor que para hablar del tema con alguien venimos a un subforo perdido de internet...



Del oro no habla ni dios, tengo familiares que guardan billetes de 500 euros por que no se quien cojones les dijo que en el futuro no habrian y se iban a revalorizar, son empresarios que ganan mucha pasta y fijate la gilipollez que hacen.

Te pones a hablar con gente que trabajan incluso como empleados gordos de banca y no tienen ni zorra idea de nada del oro.

Hablas con gente de hacienda y ni esos.....

Yo no se de donde cojones me viene el vicio por el oro pero parece cosa que me viene de otro tiempo, ya de chico sin un centimo en el bolsillo tenia fijacion por el metal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando se oyen voces en el pueblo de lo bueno que es invertir en algo es que los peces gordos empiezan a descargar.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Yo a con alguno que tengo confianza le he sacado el tema , como recomendandole que invierta algo en oro y me ha mirado como si se me hubiera ido la olla. Es una persona culta y bien formada. 

El pueblo mas bien esta haciendo cola en los comproro para vender.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo a con alguno que tengo confianza le he sacado el tema , como recomendandole que invierta algo en oro y me ha mirado como si se me hubiera ido la olla. Es una persona culta y bien formada.
> 
> El pueblo mas bien esta haciendo cola en los comproro para vender.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es lo que suele ocurrir y si son "cultos y bien formados" más aún... Saben que es una "reliquia barbara" y si se informan por la prensa tienen asociado el oro con conceptos negativos con bacterias y mierda:

Nuestra mente funciona asociando conceptos unos con otros. Asociando conceptos a ceros (el MAL) y unos (el BIEN) se activa el pensamiento dicotómico provocando una respuesta emocional que impide el razonamiento. Es la forma de programar el mapa mental de la gente.

Como muestra de asociación de conceptos, oro = bacteria = mierda = MAL dejo un par de artículos recurrentes. Cada cierto tiempo salen este tipo de artículos, es una "vacuna de recuerdo" que hay que inocular cada cierto tiempo para que no se borre del mapa mental de la gente "culta y bien informada" (su mapa de la realidad está infectado):

2009:
Un bacteria ayuda a la formación del oro

2013:
Bacterias con la capacidad de convertir iones en oro macizo

En 2015:
El oro, plata y otros metales valiosos escondidos en nuestras heces

En 2018:
Buscando oro entre las heces

La próxima inoculación de la vacuna de recuerdo no tardará en llegar, suele empezar en la prensa anglosajona y luego es replicado por el resto de medios... La guerra por el control del mapa mental de la realidad no descansa:




Es difícil hablar del oro con la gente ya que activa su pensamiento emocional de forma inconsciente.


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

Mccybero dijo:


> ¿Que vengan haters metaleros es señal de que todo va viento en popa no?



Y que haya fanboys preocupados de contestar a heaters demuestra nerviosismo y preocupación de mantener el valor de las himbersiones.
Lo que vale porque tiene demanda natural no es necesario ni defender ni promocionar.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

Mccybero dijo:


> ¿Que vengan haters metaleros es señal de que todo va viento en popa no?



Y que haya fanboys preocupados de contestar a heaters demuestra nerviosismo y preocupación de mantener el valor de las himbersiones.
Lo que vale porque tiene demanda natural no es necesario ni defender ni promocionar.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bien, con nuestra inversion podemos comprar cada vez más cantidad de comida:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 320921



Hasta que mes del 2020 incluye la gráfica?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Pues amigo, te remontas no muy lejos y la historia no es garantía de futuros y el escenario es muy distinto. Me quedo con discursos más simples y bastante más cercanos donde se veía a abuelas en las tiendas de "compro-oro" mal vendiendo las joyas que le regaló el finado del marido.
Me gustaría saber que motivo hay para que esto nuevamente no ocurra. Ya lo sé, digo además de que no hay más oro ya en las arcas de las familias de clase media y que las mochilas familiares de la clase media han desaparecido.
Esperemos, por el bien de todos, que el oro siga subiendo, pero te aseguro que en este caso, no va a subir por una cuestión de fé ni de promoción de 4 fanboys que defienden a ultranza sus inversiones y esconden sus temores y disimulan su voz trémula (que si comparten en WSP con sus acojonados colegas) al recomendarlo para que siga (sustituir el siga por por intentando) manteniéndose la demanda. Si sube será porque hay liquidez y (seguramente ocasional por los ICO que reparten con empresas que no lo necesitan y las huidas de las bolsas buscando refugios) pero luego, en algún momento, habrá que pagar esos ICO y monetizar los beneficios y buscar posiciones con rentas, no únicamente especulativas para evitar descapitalizarse. Esperemos a que haya el más mínimo cabeceo (dos años como mucho?) de la gráfica y veremos donde termina la espantada y quien es el valiente que dispara el tiro de salida porque no se a quien se lo van a vender ya que el líquido desaparecerá en un buen periodo de tiempo a no ser que se impriman muchos billetes por lo que aunque te paguen más la onza de lo que la pagues ahora, quedarás con el sabor de boca que perdiste dinero.
Lo más probable es que con el oro no se gane; con suerte únicamente se mantendrá el valor del poder adquisitivo. Se vienen épocas de carrera inflacionaria global. No se necesita ser un genio metalero ni de las finanzas para ver que el ticket en Carrefour subió en el último mes més de un 15% y Mercadona algo más. Se dio cuenta la vecina de 80 años del chalet de al lado ella solita protestando a gritos con el repartidor.
Esperemos tener suerte (todos) y que el COVID19 quede en una anécdota por la ilusión que tiene la gente de recuperar su vida y fluya el mercado con algo más que comer y subsistir mínimamente.

.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo más probable es que con el oro no se gane; con suerte únicamente se mantendrá el valor del poder adquisitivo. Se vienen épocas de carrera inflacionaria global.



Piensa en lo que escribes porque precisamente por eso que comentas estamos aquí... De mantener poder adquisitivo ante la (hiper)inflación que se avecina va el tema. 

Tienes alguna alternativa mejor para lo que viene?
Acciones de empresas que no producen??
Bonos de estados quebrados???


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Piensa en lo que escribes porque precisamente por eso que comentas estamos aquí... De mantener poder adquisitivo ante lo que se avecina va el tema.
> 
> Tienes alguna alternativa mejor para lo que viene?
> Acciones de empresas que no producen??
> Bonos de estados quebrados???



Ahhhh.....pensaba que era ganar.
Yo buscaría en lo que no se pudiera dejar de consumir.
Algunos lo tienen claro. Hay cadenas de alimentación que están buscando HOY emplazamientos para abrir ya....


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahhhh.....pensaba que era ganar.
> Yo buscaría en lo que no se pudiera dejar de consumir.
> Algunos lo tienen claro. Hay cadenas de alimentación que están buscando HOY emplazamientos para abrir ya....
> 
> ...



Mantener poder adquisitivo mientras lo demás se hunde es ganar.

Por lo demás, aquí algunos tenemos otros metales para protegernos físicamente de quienes no tengan ya nada que perder y quieran tomar lo que no es suyo sin permiso. Y una huerta con animales porque como bien sabes, el oro no se come.

Por cierto, de qué nos quieres convencer? O de qué nos quieres advertir? O es que eres tú quien necesita autoconvencerse de algo?


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mantener poder adquisitivo mientras lo demás se hunde es ganar.
> 
> Por lo demás, aquí algunos tenemos otros metales para protegernos físicamente de quienes no tengan ya nada que perder y quieran tomar lo que no es suyo sin permiso. Y una huerta con animales porque como bien sabes, el oro no se come.
> 
> Por cierto, de qué nos quieres convencer? O de qué nos quieres advertir? O es que eres tú quien necesita autoconvencerse de algo?



Y tú?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Y tú?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Tener la conciencia tranquila intentando que la gente adquiera un poco de conocimientos y diferencie medio de pago de reserva de valor para que no le estafen como viene haciendo el sistema monetario desde que Nixon acabó con el patrón oro.

Escribo hilos divulgativos en los que te invito a participar:
Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria
Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.
Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv

Y tú k aces?


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Yo también empiezo por el final.
Concuerdo en cada coma de tu última frase, e incluso de que el oro no suba y que prefiero vivir épocas no interesantes; me gustó mucho tu definición de bienestar.
Con respecto a las primeras frases también te digo que los temores cada cual los solventa desde las emociones, no desde la razón. Y las emociones no son particularmente buenas consejeras.
Venezuela se sigue aprovechando del oro que los nazis incautaron a los judíos - Oroinformación

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tener la conciencia tranquila intentando que la gente adquiera un poco de conocimientos y diferencie medio de pago de reserva de valor para que no le estafen como viene haciendo el sistema monetario desde que Nixon acabó con el patrón oro.
> 
> Escribo hilos divulgativos en los que te invito a participar:
> Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria
> ...



No trato de idiota a nadie.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No trato de idiota a nadie.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Pues por tus aportaciones al hilo parece que nos consideras idiotas por invertir en oro. 

Yo intento no tratar con idiotas... pero suelo necesitar un rato de conversación antes de poder afirmar rotundamente que estoy frente a uno.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues por tus aportaciones al hilo parece que nos consideras idiotas por invertir en oro.
> 
> Yo intento no tratar con idiotas... pero suelo necesitar un rato de conversación antes de poder afirmar rotundamente que estoy frente a uno.



Pues yo no amigo, me doy cuenta en un minuto.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 May 2020)

Es que no se entiende esta discusión. 

¿Tu prefieres tener dólares USA o dólares de Zimbabwe?
¿Prefieres euros o francos suizos?
¿Prefieres francos suizos u oro?
De esto se habla en este hilo.

Si quieres invertir en cadena alimentaria es tema de otro hilo. Puedes comprar acciones de DIA que estan baratas.



OBDC dijo:


> No trato de idiota a nadie.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Es que no se entiende esta discusión.
> 
> ¿Tu prefieres tener dólares USA o dólares de Zimbabwe?
> ¿Prefieres euros o francos suizos?
> ...



Es que en realidad no es una discusión compañero, es una comparación. Es ver quien la tiene más larga. Si no se concuerda, pues no se respeta al otro y lo tratamos de gilipollas. 
Pero eso es fácil, chillar y gritar lo sabe hacer hasta un bebé recién nacido e insultar a partir de los dos añitos algún vocablo se aprende.
Aquí un experto en autoestima se forra.

Gracias por tu recomendación de Dia, mira CEPSA también que vas por buen camino.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 May 2020)

Clapham ha tenido otro desdoblamiento de personalidad, debió de joderle mucho el otro día que un compañero le dijera que es un crío.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso es lo que suele ocurrir y si son "cultos y bien formados" más aún... Saben que es una "reliquia barbara" y si se informan por la prensa tienen asociado el oro con conceptos negativos con bacterias y mierda:
> 
> Nuestra mente funciona asociando conceptos unos con otros. Asociando conceptos a ceros (el MAL) y unos (el BIEN) se activa el pensamiento dicotómico provocando una respuesta emocional que impide el razonamiento. Es la forma de programar el mapa mental de la gente.
> 
> ...




Bueno, pero no os quejéis, eso es maravilloso, no hay oro para todos, mejor que haya una selección natural, ser culto no es sinónimo de ser efectivo.


----------



## Mccybero (16 May 2020)

Gente despotricando de la tierra desde sus flamantes moviles SM-N950F fabricados con galio, oro, niquel...


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Mccybero dijo:


> Gente despotricando de la tierra desde sus flamantes moviles SM-N950F fabricados con galio, oro, niquel...



De flamante no tiene nada, pero si tiene metales.



No te preocupes que tienes con ese post buena aceptación en el grupo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Central banks indicate they will continue to buy gold, some more than usual

Parece que se va a intensificar la compra de oro por parte de los bancos centrales. El World Gold Council hace todos los años una encuesta entre los bancos centrales sobre su intención de comprar oro.

En 2019 el 8% respondió afirmativamente. En 2020 el 20% ha respondido afirmativamente.

Las razones mencionadas para comprar o mantener las reservas de oro, incertidumbre geopolítica, intereses reales negativos, ausencia de riesgo contraparte y buen comportamiento en épocas de crisis.

____________

En otro orden de cosas:

Potato farmers reduce planting as demand plummets during pandemic

El año que viene va a ver menos cosecha que este de prácticamente todo porque se va a plantar menos. En mi zona se han reducido las hectáreas cultivadas este año por diversos motivos. Los ganaderos también van a reducir el número de cabezas ya que el cierre de la hostelería les ha hecho mucho daño en el volumen de ventas y en el precio.

Lo único que ha aumentado son los huertos dedicados al autoconsumo, la gente se da cuenta de que vienen curvas y actúa.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Curioso movimiento de mercado, los productores dejan de producir porque no hay consumo en la hostelería y si no es en restaurantes la gente no come; han decidido ayunar para reservar dinero para comprar oro.
Habrá autoproduccion en huertos porque la gente no tiene un duro, pero si tendrán para generar consumo de oro.
Este Coronavirus altera las bases de demanda en mercado y de lo que no se comprará subirá y de lo que si se consumirá bajarán los precios. Se está viendo en los tickets de la compra de Mercadona que cada vez te regalan algo cuando se va comprar, y ya no es perejil, sino que te meten un pollo en el bolso de regalo. Virus comunista sin duda.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que en realidad no es una discusión compañero, es una comparación. Es ver quien la tiene más larga. Si no se concuerda, pues no se respeta al otro y lo tratamos de gilipollas.
> Pero eso es fácil, chillar y gritar lo sabe hacer hasta un bebé recién nacido e insultar a partir de los dos añitos algún vocablo se aprende.
> Aquí un experto en autoestima se forra.
> 
> ...



OBDC, el problema es que tenemos "mapas de la realidad" distintos ( como diría spielseug). Tu ves el oro como un "producto", equiparable a una acción, a una casa, a un solar, a unos futuros sobre crudo... etc. Como producto piensas que puede subir o bajar, y que dado que está en máximos lo normal es que baje. Todo lo que dices es razonable desde la base de que el oro sea un "producto".

En este hilo acabas aprendiendo que el oro no es producto. Es dinero. Es el autentico dinero ( unidad de cuenta, de intercambio y reserva de valor), con lo cual pasas de valorar las cosas en euros o dolares, a valorarlas en oro.... te aseguro que la visión del mundo cambia.

Miráte esta página, que es una pequeña red pill:

True Prices Measured in Gold


Que el precio de oro va a bajar? Habrá un desplome? Yo te diría. Ójala!!!!! Eso significaría que pasaríamos con éxito esta crisis y que las cosas "serían más caras" medidas en oro, y "mas baratas" medidas en moneda fiat. Firmaría ahora mismo por ese escenario y poder ganar mis eurillos con mi trabajo.

Tristemente creo que eso no va a pasar. Creo que vamos a tener el escenario inverso, es decir, las cosas serán mucho más baratas medidas en oro, y mucho más caras medidas en moneda fiat... Con estas previsiones que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Hay que ser subnormal para venir a preguntar cosas a un hilo de gente que consideras más idiota que tú.

Ya te he dicho que necesito un rato para poder confirmar que estoy frente a un estúpido, contigo lo puedo afirmar ya. Te respondo y luego pasas al ignore, ya te he dicho que con idiotas intento no interactuar.


OBDC dijo:


> Curioso movimiento de mercado, los productores dejan de producir porque no hay consumo en la hostelería y si no es en restaurantes la gente no come; han decidido ayunar para reservar dinero para comprar oro.
> Habrá autoproduccion en huertos porque la gente no tiene un duro, pero si tendrán para generar consumo de oro.



Belgians urged to eat more fries, potato products during COVID-19

La gente no come lo mismo en casa que fuera de casa. El virus está cambiando los hábitos de consumo y los agricultores se tienen que adaptar a ello por lo que no van a plantar algo que se les está pudriendo:
Coronavirus Forces Farmers to Destroy Their Crops

Los agricultores venden en un mercado internacional cuya cadena de distribución se ha roto y la demanda interna no es suficiente para absorber la oferta. Algunos productos suben de precio ya que no hay producción interna capaz de satisfacer la demanda y otros se pudren por falta de oferta. La consecuencia es que las cosechas se pudren a nivel mundial. De nuevo, sin saber que van a poder vender, los agricultores prefieren no plantar y evitar el riesgo y los gastos de producir sin saber si van a tener salida en el mercado.

En mi pueblo, el pastor está arruinandose pues la gente no come asado en su casa, lo hace en restaurantes. También ha perdido el mercado exterior por estar cerradas las fronteras. Resultado: va a reducir el número de cabezas para evitar pérdidas mayores.



OBDC dijo:


> Habrá autoproduccion en huertos porque la gente no tiene un duro, pero si tendrán para generar consumo de oro.



Quién va a comprar oro principalmente son los bancos centrales como puedes ver en link anterior. Y pueden imprimir todo el dinero-fiat que les de la gana para hacerlo.

También van a comprar la gente que sea mínimamente espabilada viendo que los gobiernos van a repartir dinero-fiat para paliar los efectos económicos mientras los bancos centrales acumulan oro. La gente que tiene ahorros que proteger también buscará refugio en el oro. La gente que entienda está gráfica también lo hará:



Sólo imbéciles como tú que se creen más listos que el resto van a perder hasta la camisa y pedirán a los gobiernos que impriman más dinero todavía y que lo repartan devaluando aún más las divisas fiat. Ignorantes económicos como tú pedirán controles de precios de productos básicos que agravarán aun más la situación y el desabastecimiento:

La SER ya habla de intervencion de precios de los alimentos

Haztelo mirar, payaso.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> OBDC, el problema es que tenemos "mapas de la realidad" distintos ( como diría spielseug). Tu ves el oro como un "producto", equiparable a una acción, a una casa, a un solar, a unos futuros sobre crudo... etc. Como producto piensas que puede subir o bajar, y que dado que está en máximos lo normal es que baje. Todo lo que dices es razonable desde la base de que el oro sea un "producto".
> 
> En este hilo acabas aprendiendo que el oro no es producto. Es dinero. Es el autentico dinero ( unidad de cuenta, de intercambio y reserva de valor), con lo cual pasas de valorar las cosas en euros o dolares, a valorarlas en oro.... te aseguro que la visión del mundo cambia.
> 
> ...



Amigo, entiendo perfectamente que el oro es una entelequia. 
Yo la fé la dejo para la iglesia.
Igualmente muchas gracias por el tenor de tus frases.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para venir a preguntar cosas a un hilo de gente que consideras más idiota que tú.
> 
> Ya te he dicho que necesito un rato para poder confirmar que estoy frente a un estúpido, contigo lo puedo afirmar ya. Te respondo y luego pasas al ignore, ya te he dicho que con idiotas intento no interactuar.
> 
> ...



Me has ganao, la tienes del doble de larga que yo.
Avísame cuando los BC compren oro, que así no espero de pie porque mientras tengan que comprar toda la basura que se va generar con el COVID19 veremos ya de donde sacan dinero y supongo que no querrás ahora contarme que van a imprimir para comprar oro.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para venir a preguntar cosas a un hilo de gente que consideras más idiota que tú.
> 
> Ya te he dicho que necesito un rato para poder confirmar que estoy frente a un estúpido, contigo lo puedo afirmar ya. Te respondo y luego pasas al ignore, ya te he dicho que con idiotas intento no interactuar.
> 
> ...



Perdona pero si te esfuerzas pierdes el tiempo tu llevas por estos lares tanto como yo, lo suficiente para darte cuenta que este sitio es como cuando estas al mostrador de un negocio y ya tienes el culo pelao por la experiencia, y ves a un posible cliente abrir la puerta del negocio y entrar, por la cara, la postura, los gestos y demás expresiones corporales antes de que diga una palabra ya sabes si es comprador o un caradura que quiere que le regales tu producto. No pierdas el tiempo tu vales mucho.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Perdona pero si te esfuerzas pierdes el tiempo tu llevas por estos lares tanto como yo, lo suficiente para darte cuenta que este sitio es como cuando estas al mostrador de un negocio y ya tienes el culo pelao por la experiencia, y ves a un posible cliente abrir la puerta del negocio y entrar, por la cara, la postura, los gestos y demás expresiones corporales antes de que diga una palabra ya sabes si es comprador o un caradura que quiere que le regales tu producto. No pierdas el tiempo tu vales mucho.



Hay dos tipos de ignorantes:

1. Al que le falta información
2. El que la ignora cuando se la dan

Con el primero tengo toda la paciencia que haga falta, con el segundo no.

Ambos suelen ser atrevidos y creerse los más listos. Se tarda un rato en distinguir uno de otro, al menos yo.


----------



## brigante 88 (16 May 2020)

Con estos precios del oro, Parker os saluda desde el Klondike.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

Os pongo un video e Escohotado donde explica como la historia economica de la humanidad va alternando de la busqueda de la libertad ( Roma, Atenas, propiedad privada, comercio) a la busqueda de seguridad ( Edad Media, Esparta, comunismo, colectivismo), y viceversa 

Es de hace unos años pero la veo muy aplicable a lo que esta ocurriendo. Estamos pasando de un escenario de libertad a uno de seguridad... Lo malo que la historia nos enseña que el que renuncia a su libertad por la seguridad acaba perdiendo una y la otra.




A ver si os gusta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HRM (16 May 2020)

Mccybero dijo:


> ¿Que vengan haters metaleros es señal de que todo va viento en popa no?



Verás... no suelo escribir por estos lares por 2 sencillas razones:

1.- como me dediqué a la compra-venta en la crisis 2008-2014 sé que todo esto es una feria donde se mete dinerito negro o se utiliza para especular y revender

2.- que me cansa mucho leer tanta negatividad y a tanto cenizo. Es bueno tener metal como es bueno tener tu dinero en otras cestas. Pero sin cegarse, que luego te pillas los dedos.

Agradezco aportes de donde comprar barato, como el de Münze Deutschland el año pasado. El resto de fantasías, para los niños.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> OBDC, el problema es que tenemos "mapas de la realidad" distintos ( como diría spielseug). Tu ves el oro como un "producto", equiparable a una acción, a una casa, a un solar, a unos futuros sobre crudo... etc. Como producto piensas que puede subir o bajar, y que dado que está en máximos lo normal es que baje. Todo lo que dices es razonable desde la base de que el oro sea un "producto".
> 
> En este hilo acabas aprendiendo que el oro no es producto. Es dinero. Es el autentico dinero ( unidad de cuenta, de intercambio y reserva de valor), con lo cual pasas de valorar las cosas en euros o dolares, a valorarlas en oro.... te aseguro que la visión del mundo cambia.
> 
> ...



Esa teoría del "auténtico dinero" no deja de ser curiosa. El trabajo para mi es el único bien con valor intrínseco, todos los demás bienes ya sean naturales o manufacturados tienen un valor circunstancial que cambia con la época, los usos y costumbres. El trabajo es una medida constante de todo lo demás. El oro tiene valor en tanto que alguien se lo quiera dar, no tiene valor intrínseco por mucho que algunos insistan en ello


----------



## bondiappcc (16 May 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> *Ahhhh.....pensaba que era ganar.*
> Yo buscaría en lo que no se pudiera dejar de consumir.
> Algunos lo tienen claro. Hay cadenas de alimentación que están buscando HOY emplazamientos para abrir ya....
> 
> ...



Los más oreros de por aquí siempre han destacado que se tracta de no perder, no de hacer el agosto y en un par de años sacar rédito a lo que has comprado.

Salud a todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa teoría del "auténtico dinero" no deja de ser curiosa. El trabajo para mi es el único bien con valor intrínseco, todos los demás bienes ya sean naturales o manufacturados tienen un valor circunstancial que cambia con la época, los usos y costumbres. El trabajo es una medida constante de todo lo demás. El oro tiene valor en tanto que alguien se lo quiera dar, no tiene valor intrínseco por mucho que algunos insistan en ello



El trabajo de los agricultores que están viendo cómo se pudre la cosecha porque no tiene salida en el mercado, cuanto vale?

Vale lo mismo la hora de trabajo de una scort de lujo que de una prostituta fea?

Vale lo mismo el trabajo productivo que el improductivo?

Vale lo mismo el trabajo durante el día que el mismo trabajo en horario nocturno?

Que valor intrínseco tiene el trabajo que produce algo que nadie quiere?

El trabajo no sirve como patrón de medida, ni es un valor constante como afirmas.

Es cierto lo que dices de que el oro también depende de cómo lo valore la sociedad y vivimos en una sociedad que no lo aprecia como se puede ver en tu propio comentario. No lo aprecia porque tiene un cacao mental impresionante respecto a qué es dinero y que no. Esto es algo nuevo en la historia, anteriormente la gente lo tenía mucho más claro y pedía "dinero contante y sonante" (los metales suenan con un timbre específico) o que se les pagase en "metálico"

Visto así, el oro tiene mucho margen de subida ya que mucha gente va a tener aprender a diferenciar un medio de pago de una reserva de valor y a entender que no puede existir un patrón trabajo o patrón energía para hacer de dinero.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa teoría del "auténtico dinero" no deja de ser curiosa. El trabajo para mi es el único bien con valor intrínseco, todos los demás bienes ya sean naturales o manufacturados tienen un valor circunstancial que cambia con la época, los usos y costumbres. El trabajo es una medida constante de todo lo demás. El oro tiene valor en tanto que alguien se lo quiera dar, no tiene valor intrínseco por mucho que algunos insistan en ello



Concuerdo totalmente. Hasta en física es la medida del incremento de valor, sin ella es todo inherte.

Cualquier transacción comercial es un desequilibrio. El intercambio se produce porque ambos valoran más lo que entrega a cambio el otro de lo que tiene, pero no aporta valor real.
En el caso que nos atañe, el que vende oro es porque valora más el dinero que le entregan que su oro y el que lo compra valora menos su dinero que el oro que le entregan.
En pocas palabras, el que vende oro valora más el dinero fiat que el metal, y a la inversa.
El oro está subiendo o el fiat esta bajando?
Ambas visones son equivalentes.

Es aplicable a cualquier transacción.

Si ambas partes valoran lo mismo uno de los componentes de la transacción, la misma no se produce.

Sin embargo, el trabajo (como concepto físico) es lo único que siempre sirve de referencia ya que es lo único que realmente aporta valor ya que produce una transformación. Y para que el trabajo se produzca se necesita energía.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El trabajo de los agricultores que están viendo cómo se pudre la cosecha porque no tiene salida en el mercado, cuanto vale?
> 
> Vale lo mismo la hora de trabajo de una scort de lujo que de una prostituta fea?
> 
> ...



A lo que me refiero es que una peonada hace tres mil años le daría para vivir a un campesino al igual que esa misma peonada le debería dar el sustento a un jornalero actual, y lo mismo dentro de otros tres mil años siempre y cuando la humanidad siga existiendo. Esa cantidad de esfuerzo no tendrá un valor constante, pero tendrá un valor intrínseco por la utilidad que conlleva que -esa sí- debería ser constante.

El oro hace tres mil años tenía un valor, hoy otro, y en el futuro nadie lo sabe porque su valor en gran medida es producto de la especulación.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que una peonada hace tres mil años le daría para vivir a un campesino al igual que esa misma peonada le debería dar el sustento a un jornalero actual, y lo mismo dentro de otros tres mil años siempre y cuando la humanidad siga existiendo. Esa cantidad de esfuerzo no tendrá un valor constante, pero tendrá un valor intrínseco por la utilidad que conlleva que -esa sí- debería ser constante.
> 
> El oro hace tres mil años tenía un valor, hoy otro, y en el futuro nadie lo sabe porque su valor en gran medida es producto de la especulación.



Hasta tal punto es así como lo dices, que lo que aquí llaman "oro" es oro + trabajo. Sin ese trabajo de extracción y de fundición valdría en la mina según el esfuerzo de extracción y podria incluso ni ser rentable de extraer y pocos pagarían por una tonelada de tierra con briznas de oro.
El conocimiento de algunos foreros que le permiten "pingües" ganancias con el oro es por el "trabajo" de aprendizaje, porque sin el dudo que ganen un duro...


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que una peonada hace tres mil años le daría para vivir a un campesino al igual que esa misma peonada le debería dar el sustento a un jornalero actual, y lo mismo dentro de otros tres mil años siempre y cuando la humanidad siga existiendo. Esa cantidad de esfuerzo no tendrá un valor constante, pero tendrá un valor intrínseco por la utilidad que conlleva que -esa sí- debería ser constante.
> 
> El oro hace tres mil años tenía un valor, hoy otro, y en el futuro nadie lo sabe porque su valor en gran medida es producto de la especulación.




A nivel de constancia creo que el oro es más constante que el trabajo. En los años 70 con 5 o 6 años de sueldos íntegros podías comprar un buen piso. En los años 2000 necesitabas 10 o 15 años de sueldo para comprar el mismo piso.

En este hilo alguien comentaba que a finales del siglo XIX con una onza de plata podía comer una familia un día entero, y con una onza de oro podías hacerte un traje a medida en un sastre.... y hoy es exactamente lo mismo.... y probablemente dentro de 20 años será lo mismo... pero la cantidad de trabajo que vas a necesitar para comprar comida un día o para hacerte un traje a medida probablemente será distinta ( quizás sea más, quizás sea menos). ¿Que es más constante?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A nivel de constancia creo que el oro es más constante que el trabajo. En los años 70 con 5 o 6 años de sueldos íntegros podías comprar un buen piso. En los años 2000 necesitabas 10 o 15 años de sueldo para comprar el mismo piso.
> 
> En este hilo alguien comentaba que a finales del siglo XIX con una onza de plata podía comer una familia un día entero, y con una onza de oro podías hacerte un traje a medida en un sastre.... y hoy es exactamente lo mismo.... y probablemente dentro de 20 años será lo mismo... pero la cantidad de trabajo que vas a necesitar para comprar comida un día o para hacerte un traje a medida probablemente será distinta ( quizás sea más, quizás sea menos). ¿Que es más constante?



Claro, para hablar de constancia en cuanto a valor solo hay que ver los últimos veinte años de subidas y bajadas del oro. Lo que se dice un valor constante no es.


----------



## Forcopula (16 May 2020)

Resulta muy curioso que la gente que aparece para cuestionar el valor del oro lo hagan cuando este está subiendo o en este caso marcando máximos.

Estos nuevos participantes del hilo, aparte de cuestionar, no ofrecen respuestas a las preguntas que ellos mismos plantean y simplemente "saben" que el oro no es dinero. El oro históricamente ha sido considerado dinero durante miles de años, y no ha sido hasta hace poco que se ha intentado eliminar esa característica del mismo (y aún no lo han conseguido)

Qué es para vosotros el dinero? 
En qué depositáis vuestra confianza en estos momentos para refugiaros de una posible depreciación?


Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Claro, para hablar de constancia en cuanto a valor solo hay que ver los últimos veinte años de subidas y bajadas del oro. Lo que se dice un valor constante no es.



Como sabes que lo que no es constante es el valor de los leuros dólares yenes yuanes etc? (Su valor también fluctúa)
O eres de los que siempre echa 20 euros?


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa cantidad de esfuerzo no tendrá un valor constante, pero tendrá un valor intrínseco por la utilidad que conlleva que -esa sí- debería ser constante.



No es constante porque no todo es útil, ni la hora trabajada es igual de productiva para todo el mundo, etc. Puedes hacer trabajos inútiles que conlleven más esfuerzo que un trabajo útil... 



Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El oro hace tres mil años tenía un valor, hoy otro, y en el futuro nadie lo sabe porque su valor en gran medida es producto de la especulación.



A futuro sabes lo siguiente:

1. La división del trabajo requiere usar dinero. Si hay división del trabajo en el futuro habrá dinero. Si no hay división de trabajo hay madmax (no hay futuro salvo para tribus autosuficientes)

2. No todo sirve como dinero. El dinero tiene que servir de unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor.

3. En la naturaleza los materiales con mejores características monetarias son los metales preciosos (lo de preciosos no viene de que sean bonitos si no de su capacidad para formar precio con el resto de bienes, es decir, para servir como dinero). 

4. A futuro la gente va a tener que entender que es dinero y que no por las buenas o por las malas ya que el sistema monetario actual está en las últimas.

5. Habrá una transferencia de riqueza de quienes no entiendan los puntos anteriores a los que si que lo entiendan:
Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 May 2020)

Me falla la plataforma hoy, no me grafica el largo plazo, alguien por favor puede subir un gráfico de la plata de muy largo plazo en el que se aprecie como va el asa de esa figura de taza con asa que está desarrollando desde los 70?....


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Me falla la plataforma hoy, no me grafica el largo plazo, alguien por favor puede subir un gráfico de la plata de muy largo plazo en el que se aprecie como va el asa de esa figura de taza con asa que está desarrollando desde los 70?....


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de ignorantes:
> 
> 1. Al que le falta información
> 2. El que la ignora cuando se la dan
> ...



Si te quitas de tu tiempo un solo segundo con gente (llámalo ignorantes o pepe el de los palotes) es que no te das cuenta con quien te estas gastando tu precioso tiempo a primera vista o quieres polémica.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 321844



Gracias!...


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Resulta muy curioso que la gente que aparece para cuestionar el valor del oro lo hagan cuando este está subiendo o en este caso marcando máximos.
> 
> Estos nuevos participantes del hilo, aparte de cuestionar, no ofrecen respuestas a las preguntas que ellos mismos plantean y simplemente "saben" que el oro no es dinero.



Es muy curioso ciertamente... Digno de estudio.

Me recuerdan a la gente que pregunta por una dirección porque saben que están desubicados y cuando se la indicas te dicen que en su mapa pone otra cosa y siguen andando sin rumbo.


Ignorante1 dijo:


> Si te quitas de tu tiempo un solo segundo con gente (llámalo ignorantes o pepe el de los palotes) es que no te das cuenta con quien te estas gastando tu precioso tiempo a primera vista o quieres polémica.



Tengo una cruzada personal contra la ignorancia monetaria.

También tengo dos hijas a las que explicar el mundo en el que viven. Intentar enseñar a la gente me ayuda a ordenar bien las ideas y poder explicárselo a ellas de forma sencilla para que me comprendan. No es tiempo perdido en ningún caso


----------



## timi (16 May 2020)

Eric Peters: "The Real Test Is Only Just Beginning, And Everything Is About To Change"


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy curioso ciertamente... Digno de estudio.
> 
> Me recuerdan a la gente que pregunta por una dirección porque saben que están desubicados y cuando se la indicas te dicen que en su mapa pone otra cosa y siguen andando sin rumbo.
> 
> ...



Como le explicas a un dogmático convencido de su dogma si además le pagan por explayar su creencia. A tus hijas las puedes tu moldear a tu creencia hasta que ellas empiecen a ver el mundo de otro color. Enseñar está bien pero si el alumno ya tienen una edad (mas de 25 años) y está formado es muy difícil sacarlos de su creencia , solo con la experiencia dramática aprenderán la lección, por desgracia.


----------



## estupeharto (16 May 2020)

Ante la eterna puesta en duda de que el oro no tiene valor intrínseco, que tiene el valor que se le quiera dar y que en cualquier momento pasará a no valer nada,....

Les invito a que se pregunten

¿Seguirá haciendo falta un medio para las transacciones?
¿Cuál piensan que será ese medio mejor que otros?

Y entonces es cuando salen las alternativas.

Si las alternativas son peores, fin de la discusión. 

Aporten una alternativa mejor. La carga de la prueba la tiene que aportar el que duda.
Si salen con papelitos, ya sabemos lo que son los papelitos. Descartado como mejor opción.
Si salen con monedas virtuales, eso está por ver. Y tiene la misma pinta que los manipulados papelitos pero con más gasto y complejidad.

El oro lleva 5000 años en la pole.

El día que lo regalen y valga cero, podremos decir que no tiene valor intrínseco. De momento, nada de eso sino todo lo contrario.

El que no quiera informarse de estos temas, ¿qué hace aquí? Perdiendo tiempo y entrando en discusiones cansinas sin aportar nada.

A mí no me veréis por el foro de bitcoines dando la paliza. Si no me interesa, ¿para qué voy a perder mi tiempo en discusiones? Como mucho se mira, se intenta aprender si uno tiene interés.

También se habla de que se intenta vender la mercancía.... me hace gracia. Ni puta idea vamos.

De hecho, es mejor no entrar en conversaciones con gente a la que no le interesa el tema. Ni siquiera agradecen la información y lo primero que piensan es que les quieres vender una burra. Pues no hay burras, circulen.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (17 May 2020)

Para los que no entienden el concepto: valor intrínseco significa que el valor no depende de una contraparte.

Un billete o una cuenta bancaria no tiene valor intrínseco porque si quiebra el BCE te quedas con un papelito o unos bits que ya no son dinero.

Otra cosa. Que se hable de patrón trabajo después de la automatización y en plena robotización es para hacerselo mirar por un profesional.


----------



## tastas (17 May 2020)

En la tele sale que el oro solo lo están vendiendo, en forma de joyas, los pobres por culpa de los capitalistas.
Ni una mención a que como es lo que más valor tiene lo venden la final, que ha mantenido su valor con el tiempo o que lo que ha aumentado es el volumen (se vende y se compra mucho).

----

El dinero es el bien más vendible en ese momento.


----------



## Silver94 (17 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> En la tele sale que el oro solo lo están vendiendo, en forma de joyas, los pobres por culpa de los capitalistas.
> Ni una mención a que como es lo que más valor tiene lo venden la final, que ha mantenido su valor con el tiempo o que lo que ha aumentado es el volumen (se vende y se compra mucho).
> 
> ----
> ...



Y diciendo que el gramo de oro está a 30 euros, no que lo compran a ese precio. Te tienes que reír.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> En la tele sale que el oro solo lo están vendiendo, en forma de joyas, los pobres por culpa de los capitalistas.
> Ni una mención a que como es lo que más valor tiene lo venden la final, que ha mantenido su valor con el tiempo o que lo que ha aumentado es el volumen (se vende y se compra mucho).
> 
> ----
> ...



Dejadlos, como despertase de repente el grueso de la peña no dejan una onza viva por decénios.


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 May 2020)




----------



## Just (17 May 2020)

Aquí encontrarás desde gente que compra algo por tener un poquito de todo hasta gente que ahorra en oro, es decir, prácticamente cambia su excedente de Fiat por oro (y plata). Yo estoy mas cerca de los últimos que de los primeros. No hay fórmula que sirva para todos, se trata de hacer lo que te permita dormir más tranquilo.


----------



## Aceituno (17 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 322293


----------



## Aceituno (17 May 2020)

¿Creéis que el oro se está acomodando en los 49 - 50 €?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 May 2020)

¿Con una semana en el foro ya estás preguntando cuánto oro tienen los foreros? No me jodas, hombre. 
Aquí todos ganamos más de 120.000€ al año. Tenemos un pene de 30cm, y no menos del equivalente al peso de su ego en oro. En mi caso 6 toneladas y media.

Un saludo para todas las buenas gentes de la parte Albanesa de Kósovo...


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 May 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el oro se está acomodando en los 49 - 50 €?



En los 49/50 no, en los 52,se encuentra bastante bastante cómodo, y para noche buena en 80 estará divino de la muerte.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2020)

Just dijo:


> Aquí encontrarás desde gente que compra algo por tener un poquito de todo hasta gente que ahorra en oro, es decir, prácticamente cambia su excedente de Fiat por oro (y plata). Yo estoy mas cerca de los últimos que de los primeros. No hay fórmula que sirva para todos, se trata de hacer lo que te permita dormir más tranquilo.



En mi opinión siempre hay que quedarse con una parte en fiat, porque hasta el reset el fiat será necesario. Y si te quedas muy pillado tendrás que empezar a malvender metal.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En mi opinión siempre hay que quedarse con una parte en fiat, porque hasta el reset el fiat será necesario. Y si te quedas muy pillado tendrás que empezar a malvender metal.



Tienes razón, siempre habrá que tener algo en fiat a pesar de que el último lo engullira la hiperinflcion, o el mismo reset, de todas formas no te preocupes que el metal nunca lo malvenderas, es liquidez inmediata, yo las cuentas en euros las he destrozado, en CHF algo menos, pero desde luego en comparación ha hace un año más o menos ni el 30%, poco fiat engullira, me siento muy como con el Au, y el haber tenido que comprar ahora a 53 no me preocupa para nada, aunque haya subido el precio medio de todo el Au, con lo que no me sentiría cómodo es con cuentas en fiat aunque fuesen CHF.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 May 2020)

XE: XAU / XDR Currency Chart. Gold Ounce to IMF Special Drawing Rights Rates

Máximos históricos del oro respecto a los SDR del FMI. Sólo quedan los máximos en dólares...

___________




Explosión en la cantidad de oro en ETFs...

____________

Govt likely to purchase gold from households without seeking the source

India imprimirá dinero usando como colateral el oro de los hogares. La verdad es que no entiendo a qué se refieren pero tienen colateral para rato. Más de 20.000 toneladas guardan los hogares indios. O están preparando alguna medida más al más o se me escapa algo... 

Tal vez simplemente se están haciendo trampas al solitario.


----------



## mr_nobody (17 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo un video e Escohotado donde explica como la historia economica de la humanidad va alternando de la busqueda de la libertad ( Roma, Atenas, propiedad privada, comercio) a la busqueda de seguridad ( Edad Media, Esparta, comunismo, colectivismo), y viceversa
> 
> Es de hace unos años pero la veo muy aplicable a lo que esta ocurriendo. Estamos pasando de un escenario de libertad a uno de seguridad... Lo malo que la historia nos enseña que el que renuncia a su libertad por la seguridad acaba perdiendo una y la otra.
> 
> ...



tremenda entrevista, gracias por compartirla!!! cuanta sabiduría ahí concentrada en poco mas de una hora. Definitivamente para entender lo que nos sucede debemos de conocer la historia. La información es poder!!

La entrevista es del 2014 pero que bien encaja en los tiempos actuales, comunismo desmesurado es lo que se nos hecha encima con esto del t.virus


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> tremenda entrevista, gracias por compartirla!!! cuanta sabiduría ahí concentrada en poco mas de una hora. Definitivamente para entender lo que nos sucede debemos de conocer la historia. La información es poder!!
> 
> La entrevista es del 2014 pero que bien encaja en los tiempos actuales, comunismo desmesurado es lo que se nos hecha encima con esto del t.virus



Me he bajado el libro para el kindle. 9 eurillos las tres partes que son tres tochacos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> XE: XAU / XDR Currency Chart. Gold Ounce to IMF Special Drawing Rights Rates
> 
> Máximos históricos del oro respecto a los SDR del FMI. Sólo quedan los máximos en dólares...
> 
> ...



No lo entiendo, suena un poco raro, a quien se puede obligar a entregar su oro forzosamente?, Nunca ha funcionado, ni a USA en los años 30 ni a nadie, confiscar el oro es inviable, porque puede estar aquí o allí o más allá, es un juego de trileros, donde está la bolita....?.
Así es que por favor que me explique el gobierno indu como piensa respaldar sus papelitos con algo que no es suyo, no se si se referirá al de los templos (que ahí también hay para aburrir) pero es que ese tampoco es del gobierno, creo.


----------



## estupeharto (17 May 2020)

Si alguien compra para huir de timofiat, no tendría sentido volver a entregarlo a cambio de X timofiat más un pequeño regalo de x timofiat por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 May 2020)

Esto es lo que deja leer la noticia, para lo demás hay que suscribirse:
_Es probable que el gobierno compre oro de los hogares sin buscar la procedencia

El gobierno está trabajando en una serie de medidas, que incluyen el uso de las reservas de oro y divisas de los hogares como garantía para imprimir más dinero, para financiar el gasto propuesto para revivir la economía, dijeron fuentes cercanas al desarrollo. La medida planeada asegurará que la moneda recién acuñada no ejerza presión sobre la situación fiscal, dijeron las fuentes.

Además, las calificaciones soberanas no se verán afectadas debido a la presencia de garantías. Es probable que el gobierno compre oro de los hogares_

Se me ocurre que quieran comprar el oro de sus ciudadanos aprovechándose de que no dejan trabajar a las joyerías con la excusa del virus:

A long way for jewellers to bring customers back to showrooms post COVID-19 lockdown

Han intentado introducir el oro de sus ciudadanos en el sistema financiero por todos los medios posibles con escaso exito. Tal vez ahora cerrando la competencia del sector privado y matándolos de hambre no dejándoles trabajar lo consigan


----------



## Aro (17 May 2020)

Parecería una nueva moneda respaldada en oro.
Para lo que usarían el oro de los ciudadanos.
Recuerda a las cryptomonedas respaldadas en oro que ya están circulando por ahí.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 May 2020)

Espera, espera, que esta si que es buena. Un gobierno tiene la intención de solicitar a sus ciudadanos que suelten el oro atesorado con tanto esfuerzo y tanta devoción, a cambio de papelitos de colores, para que ese mismo gobierno pueda respaldar su nueva emisión de confeti con algo más que buenas intenciones. No sé que opinarán los hindúes de sus gobernantes, pero aquí tal movimiento tendría el éxito asegurado...
Ya estoy imaginando a mí persona, corriendo hacia el Banco de España como alma que lleva el diablo, para rogarles que acepten mi oro a cambio billetes del monopoly, o de bonos patrióticos anti virus, por el bien de la nación y a petición del nunca suficientemente bien ponderando Vicepresidente segundo del Gobiernos de las Españas, su excelencia el excelentísimo magnífico señor Don Paul Churches, Marques de Galapagar, General en jefe de los servicios de información del estado y Almirante de la Mar Océana.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2020)




----------



## tastas (18 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> XE: XAU / XDR Currency Chart. Gold Ounce to IMF Special Drawing Rights Rates
> 
> Máximos históricos del oro respecto a los SDR del FMI. Sólo quedan los máximos en dólares...
> 
> ...



Espero que sean trampas al solitario, lo contrario es aterrador.
Lo que no entiendo es que otros países no se pongan a vender como locos INR al ver este maltrato monetario.


----------



## disken (18 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Espero que sean trampas al solitario, lo contrario es aterrador.
> Lo que no entiendo es que otros países no se pongan a vender como locos INR al ver este maltrato monetario.



Con la cantidad de indios que hay, el trabajo para "recaudarlo" puede ser titánico.

Conocéis literatura para ocultación?


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 May 2020)

Estas bajadas tan pronunciadas a veces hacen dudar, pero hay que ser fiel a la estrategia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estas bajadas tan pronunciadas a veces hacen dudar, pero hay que ser fiel a la estrategia.



Corrección sana + un poco o mucho de manipulación.

Día a día veo como se está desmoronando todo. Aun mucha gente no es consciente de la que se nos viene, pero el oro va a ser de los pocos refugios.

Sigo muy tranquilo por mi parte.


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estas bajadas tan pronunciadas a veces hacen dudar, pero hay que ser fiel a la estrategia.



Pues sí, la verdad es que da miedo ...... pero la escalerita que está tomando de 6 meses a esta parte


----------



## cuidesemele (19 May 2020)

Pues yo que esperaba que dado ese repunte los bancos pusieran algunos cortos y al parece que va al reves: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

Parece que reducen cortos. O no hay mas madera o no hay apetito. Podriamos estar viendo un oro algo menos manipulado? es que estan cargando/van cargados y empezando a reducir cortos? El proximo COT sera interesante.

Tambien podria ser que esten dejando algo de carrerilla para ir vendiendo, despues meter cortos a saco para recomprar etc.

Vamos lo de siempre que ni idea. Pero que los 1100 en el baul de los recuerdos. Los 1300 en panic mode y 1500 o 1600 son la nueva normalidad.


----------



## rubicon (19 May 2020)

Para que no cunda el pánico lo mejor es racionalizar estos movimientos y saber lo que se viene en la semana:

*Lo más destacado para esta semana será el informe de inflación que el jueves por la noche presentarán en Nueva York, pero salvo un colapso total, es poco probable que estos números lleguen a impactar considerablemente en el precio del oro o del dólar.*

lo que sucederá 18 de mayo - 22 de mayo
el oro en ascensor
ayer reuters


----------



## Monsieur George (19 May 2020)

Pues has acabado teniendo razón. Menuda barrida de largos hicieron ayer.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2020)

Expectativas de inflación en Argentina aumentan por estímulo


----------



## Carlx (21 May 2020)

Economía: - CREACIÓN DE DINERO EN LA ECONOMÍA MODERNA


----------



## Aceituno (21 May 2020)

Perdonad el off topic, ¿os funciona la app de bullion vault?


----------



## jaris (21 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Expectativas de inflación en Argentina aumentan por estímulo





Aceituno dijo:


> Perdonad el off topic, ¿os funciona la app de bullion vault?



no, me da un aviso de peligro por virus y no puedo acceder


----------



## Aceituno (21 May 2020)

jaris dijo:


> no, me da un aviso de peligro por virus y no puedo acceder



Gracias compañero.

A mi me dice que no puede conectarse con el servidor, pero no me dice nada de virus.

Imagino que será un error puntual y lo solucionaran pronto...


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 May 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Gracias compañero.
> 
> A mi me dice que no puede conectarse con el servidor, pero no me dice nada de virus.
> 
> Imagino que será un error puntual y lo solucionaran pronto...




BullionVault (@bullionvault) | Twitter

Error del hardware explican


----------



## Aceituno (21 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> BullionVault (@bullionvault) | Twitter
> 
> Error del hardware explican



Parece que ya esta solucionado!


----------



## rubicon (22 May 2020)

*Este tema de tan absurdo se vuelve hilarante...*
El punto es que hay márgenes de oro que se pueden comprar sin declarar (hasta 1000) no sólo eso, sino la cantidad de medios de los que disponemos hoy día para recomprar con nombres de usuarios random cualquier pieza publicada en milanuncios...

*Los Gobiernos podrían ilegalizar la posesión privada de oro, según Odey
La nota de Bloomberg*



> *“No es sorprendente que la gente esté comprando oro. Pero es posible que las autoridades intenten, en algún momento, de-monetizar el oro, ilegalizando su tenencia para particulares,”* escribió Odey en una carta dirigida a inversores a la que ha tenido acceso Bloomberg. “Tomarán esta decisión sólo si sienten la necesidad de crear una unidad contable estable para el comercio internacional.”



*En el sistema de la década de 1930, los países generalmente elegían tipos de cambio fijos vinculados al oro, además del libre movimiento de capitales y sacrificaban el control de la política monetaria.* El sistema se vio sometido a una presión cada vez mayor porque demasiados inversores estaban intercambiando su dinero por oro. *Una forma de que los EE. UU. tomaran el control de la política monetaria para imprimir más dinero era imponer varios controles de capital, incluida la incautación de oro.*


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 May 2020)

2 cositas:
A) Lo dice un gestor de fondos de Europa, que puede fallar Rick, seguramente viendo la desbandada de liquidez que está intentando salir del sunami de su fondo de inversion hacia la serenidad del oro. 
B) Lo he dicho mil millones de veces, que me explique este señor como puede un gobierno o quien sea expropiarme, prohibirme o cuantas cosas puedan imaginar el que no tenga mi oro, cuando mi oro está en mi poder (hola bullion Vault y demás) las tornas cambian, y yo y solo yo paso a ser el trilero, se me embargará, expropiará o prohibirá el oro que yo quiera, y solo el que yo quiera.... Donde está la bolita, donde está?.....


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 May 2020)

Se debería de comprar un 50% del total del oro a particulares, de forma anónima como es normal, el otro 50% a profesionales con la facturas correspondientes, hay que equilibrar la discreción con la posibilidad de volver a convertir ese oro en Fiat sin tener que pagar impuestos sobre el 100% del total de la venta y no del total de las plusvalías, que es muy diferente.
Hay que elegir 5 o 6 tipos de piezas y comprar siempre las mismas, por ejemplo si una pieza elegida es el soberano al final del camino tendré 30 soberanos y tendré 15 con factura comprados a profesionales y 15 a particulares de forma anónima, con lo cual si no se tiene necesidad de venderlos todos de una tacada tendrás facturas para ir cubriendo tus soberanos, todo esto son precauciones para la más que evidente ya a estas alturas de la desaparición del dinero físico. 
Si lo que se a comprado a profesionales con factura por algún motivo hay que hacerlo que sean soberanos discretos se tendría que agudizar las mentes, si hiciese falta hasta el punto de ponerlo fácil fácil para que algún albano de Kosovo te los robe, y puedas ir a poner la denuncia de robo, así tienes acreditación de que ya no los tienes, puestos a que nos los roben, también tenemos el poder y el derecho de elegir quien, si el Albano o el gobierno de turno.


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Se debería de comprar un 50% del total del oro a particulares, de forma anónima como es normal, el otro 50% a profesionales con la facturas correspondientes, hay que equilibrar la discreción con la posibilidad de volver a convertir ese oro en Fiat sin tener que pagar impuestos sobre el 100% del total de la venta y no del total de las plusvalías, que es muy diferente.
> Hay que elegir 5 o 6 tipos de piezas y comprar siempre las mismas, por ejemplo si una pieza elegida es el soberano al final del camino tendré 30 soberanos y tendré 15 con factura comprados a profesionales y 15 a particulares de forma anónima, con lo cual si no se tiene necesidad de venderlos todos de una tacada tendrás facturas para ir cubriendo tus soberanos, todo esto son precauciones para la más que evidente ya a estas alturas de la desaparición del dinero físico.
> Si lo que se a comprado a profesionales con factura por algún motivo hay que hacerlo que sean soberanos discretos se tendría que agudizar las mentes, si hiciese falta hasta el punto de ponerlo fácil fácil para que algún albano de Kosovo te los robe, y puedas ir a poner la denuncia de robo, así tienes acreditación de que ya no los tienes, puestos a que nos los roben, también tenemos el poder y el derecho de elegir quien, si el Albano o el gobierno de turno.



¿Y qué diferencia hay entre tener más facturas del 50 %?
Si la tienes, siempre la puedes utilizar si quieres. Y si no quieres no.
El problema sería si la quisieras utilizar y no la tienes.

Y si se obtuviera mejor precio de compra sin factura, eso sería un aliciente, pero tampoco es el caso.

Y ya que estamos. A veces no te dan factura. Te dan una factura simple, albarán, pedido.... ¿Eso qué, a la hora de justificar? (si se quisiera utilizar estamos hablando).
Supongo que valdría igual, ya que tú lo has comprado, pagado y tienes ese documento de esa tienda. Sé que es un tema que se ha comentado a veces, pero no sé si está claro. Alguien con alguna experiencia positiva o negativa al respecto, o que lo tenga claro claro ?...


----------



## Energia libre (23 May 2020)

Tiene alguien información de como puede estar el diferencial del precio del oro físico comprado en tienda en relación al precio spot.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Tiene alguien información de como puede estar el diferencial del precio del oro físico comprado en tienda en relación al precio spot.



En esta tienda de total confianza entre un 3 y un 6%.

Monedas de Oro – Comprar Oro Online


----------



## Tichy (24 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Tiene alguien información de como puede estar el diferencial del precio del oro físico comprado en tienda en relación al precio spot.



Cualquiera que mire en la web de venta el precio, mire luego el spot y sepa lo básico de sumar, restar, multiplicar,...


----------



## vdke (24 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 2 cositas:
> A) Lo dice un gestor de fondos de Europa, que puede fallar Rick, seguramente viendo la desbandada de liquidez que está intentando salir del sunami de su fondo de inversion hacia la serenidad del oro.
> B) Lo he dicho mil millones de veces, que me explique este señor como puede un gobierno o quien sea expropiarme, prohibirme o cuantas cosas puedan imaginar el que no tenga mi oro, cuando mi oro está en mi poder (hola bullion Vault y demás) las tornas cambian, y yo y solo yo paso a ser el trilero, se me embargará, expropiará o prohibirá el oro que yo quiera, y solo el que yo quiera.... Donde está la bolita, donde está?.....




No es muy díficil y ya es algo conocido como técnica ancestral por un tal Chepas. Durante el holodomor en Ucrnia en años 32 y 33. Rusia consiguió recaudar en el primer año 10 toneladas de oro. En el siguiente 41Tn. Mecanismos hay, vaya que si hay...


----------



## Energia libre (24 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Cualquiera que mire en la web de venta el precio, mire luego el spot y sepa lo básico de sumar, restar, multiplicar,...



El problema es que hace nada no había físico disponible en tienda y se pagaba un diferencial muy alto por conseguirlo, mientras en el anuncio en tienda por intetnet se seguía manteniendo el precio más el margen del vendedor.
De ahí la pregunta; que tb podría ser formulada como si siguen existiendo problemas de suministro de oro físico tras realizar compra en tienda por problemas de suministro desde las fundiciones.


----------



## Tichy (24 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> El problema es que hace nada no había físico disponible en tienda y se pagaba un diferencial muy alto por conseguirlo, mientras en el anuncio en tienda por intetnet se seguía manteniendo el precio más el margen del vendedor.
> De ahí la pregunta; que tb podría ser formulada como si siguen existiendo problemas de suministro de oro físico tras realizar compra en tienda por problemas de suministro desde las fundiciones.



Se refiere a alguna tienda en concreto? 
Cualquier tienda seria, si ofrece un producto en la web es porque dispone de él (obviamente salvo que lo marque como "no disponible"). 
En las tiendas que sigo más, el sobrespot para lo poco disponible, se disparó al 10% o más. Actualmente se pueden encontrar onzas con sobrespot del 3% más portes, es decir, algo por encima de lo que se manejaba hace meses (buscando, para piezas de onza se podían encontrar por poco más del 1%). Es decir, no se han recuperado totalmente los porcentajes precrisis, pero ya no son disparatados.


----------



## vdke (24 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Se refiere a alguna tienda en concreto?
> Cualquier tienda seria, si ofrece un producto en la web es porque dispone de él (obviamente salvo que lo marque como "no disponible").
> En las tiendas que sigo más, el sobrespot para lo poco disponible, se disparó al 10% o más. Actualmente se pueden encontrar onzas con sobrespot del 3% más portes, es decir, algo por encima de lo que se manejaba hace meses (buscando, para piezas de onza se podían encontrar por poco más del 1%). Es decir, no se han recuperado totalmente los porcentajes precrisis, pero ya no son disparatados.



spot +1%. Ni por +3%, me temo.


----------



## Tichy (24 May 2020)

vdk dijo:


> spot +1%. Ni por +3%, me temo.



Obviamente no hablo de Degussa.


----------



## Energia libre (24 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Se refiere a alguna tienda en concreto?
> Cualquier tienda seria, si ofrece un producto en la web es porque dispone de él (obviamente salvo que lo marque como "no disponible").
> En las tiendas que sigo más, el sobrespot para lo poco disponible, se disparó al 10% o más. Actualmente se pueden encontrar onzas con sobrespot del 3% más portes, es decir, algo por encima de lo que se manejaba hace meses (buscando, para piezas de onza se podían encontrar por poco más del 1%). Es decir, no se han recuperado totalmente los porcentajes precrisis, pero ya no son disparatados.



Queda claro que el problema de falta de físico para compra en tienda ha sido superado con la apertura de las fundidoras sobre todo en Suiza.
Lo que me lleva a pensar que el precio spot es ahora más real o al menos parece estar menos intervenido y manipulado.


----------



## rubicon (26 May 2020)

Varias tiendas ofrecen con tiempos de entrega a dos o tres meses, pero vamos, si es una tienda con trayectoria puedes comprar y sabes que te lo entregarán, aunque sea en dos meses. Las mints han publicado sus reportes y la demanda no para de crecer. 




Particularmente pienso que es un buen momento para la compra de plata, es lo que he venido haciendo. Esta en niveles bajos a pesar del último subidón y pronto nos dará buenos márgenes.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2020)

La mayoría de bancos centrales están creando las nuevas divisas digitales que cambiarán tanto el sistema financiero como el monetario:




Supone un cambio en el sistema financiero ya que los bancos dejan de ser intermediarios y creadores de nuevo dinero a través de préstamos. Las divisas digitales no requieren intermediación bancaria en forma de cuentas corrientes o depósitos ya que están directamente monitorizada por el banco central emisor. Supone por tanto un cambio en las reglas de juego que permite dejar de lado al sistema financiero actual.

De hecho, está por ver qué efectos tendrá su implementación ya que las nuevas unidades monetarias no tienen el riesgo implícito de un posible corralito porque la mala situación del banco donde la gente tiene su cuenta corriente ya que están directamente vinculadas al banco central. Podría ocurrir un bank run generalizado a las divisas digitales para evitar el riesgo asociado a los intermediarios financieros, la actual banca comercial cuya situación en muchos casos es crítica.

La incertidumbre es máxima y se refleja en la encuesta que hacía el World Gold Council a los bancos centrales:


La encuesta posiblemente esté desfasada dada la rapidez de los acontecimientos pero si que refleja los cambios en la percepción de la situación por parte de las autoridades monetarias. Aumentan los bancos centrales que planean comprar oro durante este año y también los que están indecisos o prefieren no contestar. Si ya 2019 supuso un récord de compras por parte de los bancos centrales, en 2020 puede producirse un "gold run" por parte de actores institucionales.

La incertidumbre de la situación generada por el coronavirus requiere tomar decisiones y lo más probable es que de busque la seguridad que proporciona el único activo sin riesgo contraparte del sistema financiero: el oro (y la plata)

____________

Russland hat Goldproduktion 2019 gesteigert

Rusia aumento su producción de oro en 2019 y tiene como objetivo ser el mayor productor mundial (Australia comparte esa pretensión, habrá que estar atentos a ver quién gana).

Por otro lado contrasta esa pretensión con el anuncio del banco central ruso advirtiendo que cesaba sus compras de oro. Efectivamente, en abril no han reportado aumentos es sus reservas oficiales. Tengo la impresión de que van a hacer como China que actualiza sus reservas oficiales cuando le viene en gana mientras se dedica a extraer oro con costes superiores a los que marca el mercado. 

Porqué enseñar el As cuando puedes guardartelo debajo de la manga...


----------



## Desconocido (26 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supone un cambio en el sistema financiero ya que los bancos dejan de ser intermediarios y creadores de nuevo dinero a través de préstamos.



Yo no veo tan claro que vayan a acabar con ese privilegio.


----------



## Silver94 (26 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La mayoría de bancos centrales están creando las nuevas divisas digitales que cambiarán tanto el sistema financiero como el monetario:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 330527



España no sabe no contesta, no?


----------



## mr_nobody (26 May 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> España no sabe no contesta, no?



en espanta van de tontos pero no te fies un pelo. siempre han sido así


----------



## safiboss (26 May 2020)

el oro bajando fuertemente


----------



## romanillo (26 May 2020)

safiboss dijo:


> el oro bajando fuertemente





Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.

Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.

Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.


----------



## tastas (26 May 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Yo no veo tan claro que vayan a acabar con ese privilegio.



Además sería sustituir un intermediario por otro.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Yo no veo tan claro que vayan a acabar con ese privilegio.



En el esquema de las monedas digitales los bancos no son necesarios como intermediarios del ahorro y la inversión. En este esquema el usuario no tiene el dinero en una cuenta bancaria si no en su propia cuenta. 

Que no haya banca comercial con permiso para crear "dinero" con nuevos préstamos no quiere decir que el banco central no pueda crear dinero... Ese monopolio se acentúa (la autoridad monetaria es la única con dicho poder) así como el control del banco central sobre el número total de tokens en circulación y su capacidad para rastrear todos los pagos que se realicen y el control de la información (Big data) sobre los flujos de dinero, tendencias económicas etc.

Aún es pronto para saber todas las consecuencias que van a suponer las divisas digitales... Pero son un "Game changer" que impone nuevas reglas de juego. Iremos viendo...


----------



## mr_nobody (26 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el esquema de las monedas digitales los bancos no son necesarios como intermediarios del ahorro y la inversión. En este esquema el usuario no tiene el dinero en una cuenta bancaria si no en su propia cuenta.
> 
> Que no haya banca comercial con permiso para crear "dinero" con nuevos préstamos no quiere decir que el banco central no pueda crear dinero... Ese monopolio se acentúa (la autoridad monetaria es la única con dicho poder) así como el control del banco central sobre el número total de tokens en circulación y su capacidad para rastrear todos los pagos que se realicen y el control de la información (Big data) sobre los flujos de dinero, tendencias económicas etc.
> 
> Aún es pronto para saber todas las consecuencias que van a suponer las divisas digitales... Pero son un "Game changer" que impone nuevas reglas de juego. Iremos viendo...



hace tiempo que le ves las orejas al lobo tu. la verdad es que da miedo lo que viene, ya no se ni si le podrá llamar vida a eso...

espero que la tecnocracia que viene (que en gran medida ya esta aquí) al menos se lleve por delante a los políticos casposos estos que tenemos que aguantar. A lo largo de la vida en algún momento a todos nos toca sufrir ya seas empresario, medico, bombero, abogado,... excepto ellos. Al menos me llevaría una buena alegría.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> España no sabe no contesta, no?



Ejpaña ni puta idea y a las terrazas


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.




Nada, que te cito solo para que aun borrando el mensaje, que lo harás, podamos ver cuan acertado has estado allá por agosto de este año. Por que yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que va a pasar en el futuro cercano, ni puta idea tampoco.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 May 2020)

Evolucion del precio del oro ahora mismo, 1965 onza, no paran de amasar los papelotes estos hijosdeperra.


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Evolucion del precio del oro ahora mismo, *1965 onza*, no paran de amasar los papelotes estos hijosdeperra.



Vendo mis 3 monedillas a ese precio spot.
Interesados por privado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vendo mis 3 monedillas a ese precio spot.
> Interesados por privado



Seguro que hay truco


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 May 2020)

Usd 1707
Euro 1548
Gbp 1383
Che 1653
¿De dónde has sacado eso de 1965 oz?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Usd 1707
> Euro 1548
> Gbp 1383
> Che 1653
> ¿De dónde has sacado eso de 1965 oz?



Juasjuas craso error el mio eran 1695. Disculpen ustedes.


----------



## rubicon (27 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.



Todos podríamos jugar a nostradamus, pero yo mismo no veo un escenario en que tu predicción pueda prosperar:

*"**En resumen, el oro no ha subido debido a la inflación. Está aumentando porque la Fed y otros bancos centrales están reduciendo las tasas de interés para combatir el riesgo opuesto: la deflación causada por la profunda recesión de Covid-19.*
_
Por supuesto, *al oro también le iría bien si la inflación aumentara y la Reserva Federal mejorara las tasas a medida que la economía recuperara fuerza.* El temor a ese escenario probablemente esté detrás de la compra de oro de algunos inversores. Pero argumentar que el aumento del precio del oro es un síntoma de inflación oculta está tomando al revés la causalidad. _*La deflación, no la inflación, es el motor detrás del aumento del oro en este escenario."

Inflación, recesión, deflación, contracción... parecen todos los caminos posibles y en otros el oro sigue subiendo*


----------



## Energia libre (27 May 2020)

Y esta caída a que la achacais.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.




Todo puede pasar. A mi me da que puede que haya alguna bajada en verano por una mínima reactivación con el turismo y tal, aunque no creo que llegue a tanto.

Yo creo que cuando se acaben los Ertes y haya que poner en marcha la economía, allá por después del verano, es cuando vamos a ver guano de verdad, y el oro se va a disparar para finales del año, principios del siguiente.

El proceso será el siguiente:
- Se acaba el erte, y las empresas ven que tienen que abrir, pero la facturación les ha bajado al 50%... ?qué hacen?
- Despiden a la mitad de la plantilla si tienen músculo financiero, y si no se van a Concurso de Acreedores... arrastrando a otras empresas en efecto fichas de dominó...

En cualquier caso veo guano a tutiplen, y en ese escenario es cuando el oro estará fuerte... y de verdad, ójala me equivoque.


Si vamos a lo que pasó en la crisis del 2008, vemos que el Oro tuvo bastante subida precrisis ( los que la vieron venir que compraron bien), durante el 2008 con la crisis evidente, el oro se estancó y a finales tuvo una bajada en V ( a lo mejor los brotes verdes, que pudiera coincidir con el vaticinio de Romanillo), y luego a partir del 2009 todo subida hasta el año 2013.

En mi opinión, si seguimos el mismo patrón lo que hemos visto desde el 2019 es la subida precrisis, puede que tengamos una corrección como augura Romanillo ( si a alguno le queda liquidez que cargue), y luego todo para arriba, ya dependiendo de profunda que vaya a ser la crisis


----------



## Jake el perro (27 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.



Ya puestos informa de si los chiringuitos están abiertos


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y esta caída a que la achacais.



¿A la gravedad?

Pon la gráfica de 1d en el móvil, bloquea la pantalla para que no gire, e inviértelo para ver esa gráfica. Verás que subidón...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y esta caída a que la achacais.



En serio, no hay que obsesionarse con la cotización. Si baja se cambia confeti por metal. Si sube se descorcha un buen vino con tu santa. 
Esto último no al pie de la letra, que con lo acontecido el año pasado y lo que llevamos de este, hemos tenido que buscar ayuda en alcohólicos anónimos...


----------



## Sargón (27 May 2020)

Hoy se ha publicado el In Gold We Trust-Report os dejo los enlaces:

ingoldwetrust.report - Incrementum

Enlace directo al pdf (extended):
https://ingoldwetrust.report/wp-con...rust-report-2020-Extended-Version-english.pdf


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 May 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Hoy se ha publicado el In Gold We Trust-Report os dejo los enlaces:
> 
> ingoldwetrust.report - Incrementum
> 
> ...



Os paso aquí el enlace con la traducción en Español:

In-Gold-We-Trust-report-2020-Extended-Version-español


----------



## Energia libre (28 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿A la gravedad?
> 
> Pon la gráfica de 1d en el móvil, bloquea la pantalla para que no gire, e inviértelo para ver esa gráfica. Verás que subidón...



Chico listo.
Ponte cabeza abajo y caen bellotas y amplia el rango a toda tu vida.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Chico listo.



Viejo tonto, si no le importa...


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todo puede pasar. A mi me da que puede que haya alguna bajada en verano por una mínima reactivación con el turismo y tal, aunque no creo que llegue a tanto.
> 
> Yo creo que cuando se acaben los Ertes y haya que poner en marcha la economía, allá por después del verano, es cuando vamos a ver guano de verdad, y el oro se va a disparar para finales del año, principios del siguiente.
> 
> ...



La pregunta es: ¿estamos repitiendo 2008 y vamos a 2012 o 2012 y vamos a 2016? Mi opinión e imagino que la mayoría es 2008


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Os paso aquí el enlace con la traducción en Español:
> 
> In-Gold-We-Trust-report-2020-Extended-Version-español



Resumen del Tochaco:





En 10 años más, la onza sobre 4800 dólares.

En 10 años hablamos


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2020)

US Imports Record Amount of Gold From Switzerland as Virus Upends Trade

117 toneladas importó EEUU procedentes de Suiza en abril. La reapertura de las refinerías ha conseguido reabastecer al COMEX de oro físico.

Pero aún así ha sido insuficiente para cerrar el spread con el mercado de Londres. La diferencia actual es de cerca de 18$. Lejos de los valores normales que están por debajo de los 2$.




No parece que esté funcionando el arbitraje... De nuevo "falta de vuelos" para llevarlo de un sitio a otro o es desconfianza en el mercado denominado en dólares?

___________

One country, two monetary systems

Dejo aquí una historia curiosa: en Yemen los billetes tienen diferentes valores según el año en el que hayan sido impresos. El valor nominal coincide pero su valor real difiere si fueron impresos antes de 2016. Cosas del dinero fiat...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Resumen del Tochaco:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 332142
> 
> ...




Si hay que esperar 10 años probablemente yo ya no este aqui, si estoy sere un anciano, imaginad vosotros los cuales creo que en una gran mayoria sois incluso bastante mas viejos que yo.


----------



## Energia libre (28 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Viejo tonto, si no le importa...



Me da igual lo que sea pero centrese en los debates que se abren y deje de hacernos perder el tiempo con sandeces.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si hay que esperar 10 años probablemente yo ya no este aqui, si estoy sere un anciano, imaginad vosotros los cuales creo que en una gran mayoria sois incluso bastante mas viejos que yo.



También tiene una análisis al corto/medio plazo. Prevé un recorte-consolidación para el verano ( sobre los 1650, quizá un buen momento para cargar algo), y luego que seguirá subiendo y acabará finales de año por encima de 1800


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2020)

En Oriente parece que venden oro por el parón económico del coronavirus. Allí lo tradicional es ahorrar en oro y aprovechan también que está en máximos históricos en la divisa local:

Thailand's April gold exports increase 830% from 2019 as consumers sell en mass

China también, al menos vía Hong Kong (importan oro a través de otras vías así que el neto importaciones y exportaciones no lo sabemos):
China's net gold imports via Hong Kong negative, first time since 2011

Los motivos posiblemente los mismos, está en máximos históricos. Por lo que comenta Koos Jansen en este artículo es lo común en Oriente, vender cuando sube y comprar cuando baja (al revés que en occidente):

Insight - The West-East Ebb and Flood of Gold | Voima Gold


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En Oriente parece que venden oro por el parón económico del coronavirus. Allí lo tradicional es ahorrar en oro y aprovechan también que está en máximos históricos en la divisa local:
> 
> Thailand's April gold exports increase 830% from 2019 as consumers sell en mass
> 
> ...




Parece que en cada pais hay una manera de ahorrar diferente al de su divisa segun los palos que se hayan llevado historicamente.

En latinoamerica ahorran en dolares, alli el euro ni quieren verlo, de oro tampoco saben, no se muy bien el motivo.

En paises como los que has citado sus ahorros son en oro, en alemania, dinamarca tambien hay gente de cierto nivel que ahorran en oro, hablaba de estas cosas con las niñacas que venian de erasmus y viajes de este tipo de estudios hace no tanto cuando estaba yo algo mas joven y mas o menos segun de donde fueran los padres ahorraban en una cosa o en otra.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Parece que en cada pais hay una manera de ahorrar diferente al de su divisa segun los palos que se hayan llevado historicamente.
> 
> En latinoamerica ahorran en dolares, alli el euro ni quieren verlo, de oro tampoco saben, no se muy bien el motivo.
> 
> En paises como los que has citado sus ahorros son en oro, en alemania, dinamarca tambien hay gente de cierto nivel que ahorran en oro, hablaba de estas cosas con las niñacas que venian de erasmus y viajes de este tipo de estudios hace no tanto cuando estaba yo algo mas joven y mas o menos segun de donde fueran los padres ahorraban en una cosa o en otra.



El ahorro en los países árabes y en Oriente en general es en forma de joyas:




Lo de las monedas y lingotes como forma de ahorro es un fenómeno principalmente occidental.




La principal demanda del oro no es la monetaria propiamente dicha, es la joyería fundamentalmente... El valor sentimental de la joyería supera al de los lingotes o monedas. Casi todo el oro extraído en la historia se encuentra en forma de joyas y está en manos de particulares y tienen valor sentimental.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Me da igual lo que sea pero centrese en los debates que se abren y deje de hacernos perder el tiempo con sandeces.



El tiempo ni se pierde ni se gana, simplemente transcurre. Use usted el ignore, es un gran aliado para estos casos. Yo haré lo propio.
Por lo demás, que me acuse de decir “sandeces” un tipo que rema tan a favor de obra en temas como: “ Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero” no deja de tener cierta gracia.

Que tenga un buen día, o incluso hasta dos.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.



Hombre, hubiera quedado mejor que hubieras dicho 

Mi nombre es Nillo, Roma Nillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de .... y la plata en menos de ....... porque yo lo valgo.

Y te ha faltado decir a cuanto estará el latún, y cuándo estará en máximos. ¿Para qué almacenar cienes de latunes ahora si se puede hacer más tarde antes de que suban? Tendrán menos valía los de ahora, con fecha de caducidad más temprana, y sin las posibles mejoras en latunes 2.0


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2020)

Yo me refería a Londres, ¿dónde has oído que yo hable de España?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 May 2020)

Tengo 10 menos, hombre todabia no he llegado a esos 44, pero vaya cuestion de tiempo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 May 2020)

1400....otra engañifa mas de los de arriba....1900 es el tope....el NWO MANDA...atado y bien atado....


----------



## HRM (29 May 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 1400....otra engañifa mas de los de arriba....1900 es el tope....el NWO MANDA...atado y bien atado....



Hola buenas. ¿Cómo está el tema? ¿ Es Bajista o sigue subiendo?


----------



## Spielzeug (30 May 2020)

China ready for looming financial war initiated by US - Global Times

China dispuesta para la guerra financiera...




Esta es la foto del año 2013 que han elegido para un artículo que trata sobre una guerra financiera. El pie de foto dice: "una mujer pasa de largo frente a un cartel de venta de oro en una joyería de Hong Kong".

Que tendrá que ver con una guerra financiera el oro? Creo que la mujer de la foto no va a pasar de largo está vez... 

US to pay heavily for reckless sanctions aimed at China - Global Times

Parece que Hong Kong es el principal mercado que abastece de joyería (oro) a EEUU. En caso de guerra financiera optarían por buscar otros mercados lo cual puede provocar un desabastecimiento de oro en el mercado de EEUU. Supongo que la foto del otro artículo va por ahí.

Que tiene que ver la joyería en una guerra financiera? La principal demanda del oro a día de hoy es no es en su forma monetaria (monedas y lingotes) si no que es la joyería que supone más de la mitad de la demanda mundial:

Por lo demás, en el primer artículo avisan de que están listos para liquidar todos sus activos denominados en dólares. Que harán el resto de países con sus activos denominados en dólares ante esta situación? Puede haber pánico vendedor (tonto el último) y derrumbar el castillo de naipes financiero...

Y por último, qué activo va a sustituir las reservas de dólares si los países deciden liquidarlas? Podrá el COMEX abastecer la demanda de oro de aquellos países que decidan liquidar allí sus dólares?


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> [URL='https://www.g
> 
> Por lo demás, en el primer artículo avisan de que están listos para liquidar todos sus activos denominados en dólares. Que harán el resto de países con sus activos denominados en dólares ante esta situación? Puede haber pánico vendedor (tonto el último) y derrumbar el castillo de naipes financiero...
> 
> Y por último, qué activo va a sustituir las reservas de dólares si los países deciden liquidarlas? Podrá el COMEX abastecer la demanda de oro de aquellos países que decidan liquidar allí sus dólares?



El principio del derrumbe del fiat?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (30 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El principio del derrumbe del fiat?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



World needs to recognize gravity of a US-China 'financial war' - Global Times

Los efectos de una guerra financiera, a diferencia de una guerra comercial, no se circunscriben a un sólo país si no que afectan al sistema bancario de todos los países por la interrelación existente.

El sistema monetario actual requiere confianza en las divisas fiat como reserva de valor, esa confianza se puede esfumar en caso de guerra financiera ya que el riesgo contraparte de todos los activos financieros se vuelven inasumibles. Si nadie confía en el resto, sólo queda un activo sin riesgo contraparte para reconstruir el sistema monetario...

Aquí cobraría sentido lo que avisaba el banco central holandés:
Dutch Central Bank: World Will Need Gold if Entire System Collapses

El mundo necesitará oro si el sistema (fiduciario) colapsa... Oro en el territorio en el que se tiene el monopolio de la fuerza, fuera de ese territorio dependes de la buena voluntad del custodio para devolverlo y de que no haya usado reserva fraccionaria con el oro en su poder, es decir, que no haya más de un "propietario" reclamando el mismo oro que tiene el custodio...


----------



## Ricardgar (30 May 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Os dejo una entrevista de macroeconomía de ayer viernes realizada a Jose Luís Cava.
Aunque dura 1 hora aproximadamente me ha parecido bastante entretenida. Esta vez no ha mencionado lo de comprar lingotes en lugar de monedas por el tema de la pureza, algo que nos chirriaba a muchos del foro.
Es bastante completa y para aquellos que estéis metidos en bolsa podría ser de vuestro agrado porque le dedica un tiempo significativo de la entrevista.
Respecto a los metales preciosos, cree que habrá una corrección en el precio del oro en los próximos meses de verano hasta los 1650$ para luego, una vez pasadas las elecciones americanas coger fuerza e ir a buscar los máximos históricos en dólares.
Respecto a la bolsa, comenta que cree que se superarán los máximo anteriores al desplome de marzo para afianzar la reelección de Trump.
El gran foco de incertidumbre económica está en la tensión con China, factor que puede derrumbar el castillo de naipes si dicha tensión aumenta.
Respecto al yuan digital, lo ve con buenos ojos cosa que no hace con bitcoin porque según él está concentrado en pocas manos.
De respaldarse el yuan digital en oro, sería el fin del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial.
Como he comentado le ha dedicado un rato al análisis de los índices y algún valor bursátil (usando fibonaccis) resaltando que su estrategia consiste en apostar en tramos cortos alcistas como herramienta de especulación (para más información os remito al video).
Un saludo y espero que os guste el video a aquellos que lo veáis.


----------



## vdke (31 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Os dejo una entrevista de macroeconomía de ayer viernes realizada a Jose Luís Cava.
> Aunque dura 1 hora aproximadamente me ha parecido bastante entretenida. Esta vez no ha mencionado lo de comprar lingotes en lugar de monedas por el tema de la pureza, algo que nos chirriaba a muchos del foro.
> Es bastante completa y para aquellos que estéis metidos en bolsa podría ser de vuestro agrado porque le dedica un tiempo significativo de la entrevista.
> ...



Mil gracias por el resumen.


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 May 2020)

*Exclusivo: los bancos de lingotes preparan el retroceso de CME después del gruñido de virus*

Peter Hobson
6 MIN DE LECTURA

LONDRES (Reuters) - Los bancos de comercio de oro se están preparando para reducir significativamente sus posiciones en el intercambio Comex de CME Group en Nueva York, dijeron nueve personas familiarizadas con los planes, trasladando más operaciones a Londres y elevando los costos para miles de inversores.


FOTO DE ARCHIVO: Los lingotes de oro se muestran en la tienda Degussa en Singapur el 16 de junio de 2017. Fotografía tomada el 16 de junio de 2017. REUTERS / Edgar Su
Algunos bancos de lingotes ya no están dispuestos a mantener grandes posiciones en Comex, el mercado de futuros de oro más grande, después de que el coronavirus gruñó la oferta de lingotes de oro, enviando los precios de Comex por encima de las tasas de Londres en marzo.
La divergencia borró cientos de millones de dólares del valor de los libros comerciales, según fuentes de la industria, con HSBC reportando una pérdida de papel de $ 200 millones en un solo día.
Muchos bancos ya han reducido sus operaciones diarias en Comex desde la interrupción del mercado, pero les preocupa que los precios puedan volver a divergir y algunos ahora tienen la intención de reducir sus posiciones abiertas entre un 50% y un 75%, dijeron fuentes de seis prestamistas.
Frente a la amenaza de la pérdida de negocios, CME está considerando enmendar los contratos para permitir la entrega de oro en Londres y en Nueva York, dijeron cinco fuentes de la industria y la banca, y agregaron que aún no se había tomado una decisión.
Esto aliviaría las preocupaciones de los bancos al eliminar la necesidad de mover el oro de Londres para liquidar los contratos de Comex. Pero tomaría meses o años implementarlo y puede que no se aplique al contrato más negociado, dijeron las fuentes, lo que significa que no detendrá una reducción de posiciones en el corto plazo.
Ellos y las otras fuentes declinaron ser nombrados porque no están autorizados a hablar con los medios.
"Continuamos trabajando con los participantes del mercado para desarrollar nuestras ofertas y continuar garantizando que nuestros productos ofrezcan las herramientas de gestión de riesgos más líquidas, rentables y transparentes", dijo el CME en un comunicado, y agregó que el comercio en lo que va del año fue más alto que Hace años.
*OPORTUNIDAD PARA LONDRES*
HSBC, JPMorgan, UBS y otros prestamistas utilizan los futuros de Comex para cubrir su exposición al mercado del oro en Londres. Los bancos son el grupo de usuarios más grande de la bolsa y representan más de un tercio de todos los contratos de Comex.
ANUNCIO

De acuerdo con los datos de Comex, los contratos en propiedad de los bancos tienen un valor de hasta $ 45 mil millones, lo que equivale a alrededor de 800 toneladas de oro.
Tradicionalmente, el comercio Londres-Comex fue beneficioso para todos, ya que les dio a los bancos una forma barata y de bajo riesgo de expandir sus libros de negociación y les dio a los inversores típicos de Comex, como los fondos de cobertura y los administradores de activos, una opción bulliciosa de bancos para comprar .
Pero se basó en la capacidad de los bancos para mover rápidamente el oro de los puntos de almacenamiento en Londres a Nueva York para liquidar contratos.
Un retiro de los bancos puede llevar meses.
Algunos bancos cerrarán los contratos comprándolos nuevamente, si los precios de Comex caen por debajo de las tasas de Londres. Algunos bancos también planean cerrar posiciones en junio cuando puedan usar el oro que han enviado a Nueva York para entregar contra contratos, dijeron las fuentes.
Según datos de CME, se enviaron alrededor de 400 toneladas de oro elegible por un valor de $ 22 mil millones a las bóvedas registradas por Comex a fines de marzo.
(Gráfico: acciones de oro Comex - aquí )
Algunas operaciones se trasladarán de los futuros de Comex al mercado extrabursátil (OTC) de Londres, dijeron las fuentes.
Los intercambios rivales como el London Metal Exchange (LME) también podrían atraer clientes porque los bancos aún quieren usar un mercado de futuros.
"Esta es una oportunidad para que alguien intervenga", dijo una fuente de uno de los mayores bancos de comercio de oro.
ANUNCIO

Tanto la Bolsa de Metales de Londres como la Bolsa Intercontinental ya ofrecen contratos de futuros basados en oro almacenado en Londres, pero estos no se comercializan ampliamente.
El presidente ejecutivo de LME, Matt Chamberlain, dijo que había un mayor interés de los bancos en sus contratos de metales preciosos. ICE no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios.
Reuters preguntó a 12 bancos sobre sus planes de negociación: HSBC, JPMorgan, UBS, Bank of Nova Scotia, Toronto-Dominion Bank, Citi, Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs, BNP Paribas, Standard Chartered, ICBC Standard y Bank of America
Un portavoz de HSBC dijo que Comex seguía siendo uno de los muchos centros de negociación que usan ellos y sus clientes. El resto no respondió o se negó a comentar.
*TODAVÍA EL MÁS GRANDE*
La interrupción en marzo afectó a ambos mercados.
La negociación diaria en Comex cayó a alrededor de 25 millones de onzas la semana pasada de un promedio de 47 millones en el año al 23 de marzo, cuando los precios de Londres y Comex se separaron, según muestran los datos de CME.
En Londres, el comercio diario fue de aproximadamente 35 millones de onzas la semana pasada desde un promedio de 40 millones en el año hasta el 24 de marzo, según cifras de la London Bullion Market Association y Nasdaq.
(Gráfico: volúmenes de negociación de oro en Londres y en el intercambio Comex, aquí )
Con menos bancos vendiendo oro en Comex, los inversores ya están pagando más para mantener sus posiciones. Cada pocos meses, los inversores intercambian contratos de futuros vencidos por contratos con vencimiento posterior. Eso generalmente costaría un par de dólares la onza. En los últimos días ha costado alrededor de $ 10-20.
Un precio tan alto ofrece mayores ganancias a los bancos dispuestos a negociar, lo que alentará a algunos a seguir cotizando en la bolsa y cerrar menos posiciones, dijeron las fuentes.
ANUNCIO

Incluso con una menor participación de los bancos, Comex, como el mayor mercado de futuros de oro, probablemente seguirá siendo dominante en el futuro previsible.
"No hay otra alternativa", dijo una fuente de la industria. "¿A dónde va a ir el comercio?"
Reporte de Peter Hobson; Edición de Veronica Brown y Carmel Crimmins
Nuestros estándares: Los principios de confianza de Thomson Reuters.

Exclusive: Bullion banks prepare CME pullback after virus snarl


----------



## Spielzeug (31 May 2020)

Récord de entregas en un día (28 de mayo) en el COMEX

Los bancos del COMEX dejando el negocio y batiéndose récords de entrega... 
Guerra financiera entre China y EEUU a punto de estallar...

Esta semana viene fuerte, desescalar la tensión va a ser complicado viendo que no parece que se vaya a calmar la situación entre China y EEUU (cada uno alegrando se de que el otro tenga disturbios y amenazandose con medidas de guerra financiera)


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Os dejo una entrevista de macroeconomía de ayer viernes realizada a Jose Luís Cava.
> Aunque dura 1 hora aproximadamente me ha parecido bastante entretenida. Esta vez no ha mencionado lo de comprar lingotes en lugar de monedas por el tema de la pureza, algo que nos chirriaba a muchos del foro.
> Es bastante completa y para aquellos que estéis metidos en bolsa podría ser de vuestro agrado porque le dedica un tiempo significativo de la entrevista.
> ...



Excelente entrevista.

Añado alguna cosa más que dice y que leo entrelíneas.

Dice que la inyección masiva de dinero va a provocar un rebote en la economía y que la situación se puede mantener mientras la gente no gaste, lo que evita la inflación. Habla de unos 4 años salvo que aparezca otro cisne negro (apunta a una posible guerra USA/China).

Las bolsas van a seguir alcistas por diversas razones, especialmente Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Amazon... Explica como está entrando dinero a mansalva en estos valores, y no solo de los americanos. El Banco Central Suizo está vendiendo Francos Suizos y comprando Dolares para evitar que el valor del Franco se dispare, pues bien, luego con esos dolares comprados compra los valores tecnológicos citados.

En definitiva se está montando una burbuja tecnológica importante, pero no parece que al corto/medio plazo vaya a pinchar.

Otro factor determinante que puede dar un revolcón a todo el la criptomoneda yuan china. Si finalmente sale, aunque no esté respaldada por oro, si tiene un sistema de creación finito (tipo bitcoin), augura que muchas carteras invertirán en esta criptomoneda y el dolar puede disolverse como un azucarillo... No lo dice, pero deduzco que ese podría ser el fin del sistema fiat que conocemos.

Yo deduzco, aunque tampoco lo dice claramente, que no teme un madmax inminiente. Tendremos unos años de economía zombie, en que la bolsa va a tirar para arriba y los de abajo van a estar encantados con la paguita, renta básica y otros regalos estatales.

Pero este "nuevo" sistema en el que estamos entrando tiene una fecha de caducidad, bien por causas exógenas ( guerra con China, nueva criptomoneda...), bien por el colapso del "nuevo" sistema, pues solo se puede sostener mientras la gente no gaste y ahorre. Si en unos años la percepción cambia y la gente empieza a gastar eso que ha venido ahorrando, nos podemos encontrar con una hiperinflación a nivel mundial ( esto no lo dice él, es cosecha mía).

En Weimar pasó algo parecido, tras la guerra había mucho dinero en circulación, y el Estado siguió imprimiendo para pagar la indemnizaciones de guerra. Durante los primeros años el sistema se mantuvo porque la gente estaba con mentalidad de guerra, no gastaba y todo lo ahorraba ( como ahora con el COVID). Pero cuando hubo una percepción de mejoría la gente empezó a gastar la masa monetaria que esta quieta y cuando empezó a circular... bueno ya sabemos lo que pasó.

Con el oro , ya ha explicado el compañero que augura una bajada por las manos fuertes hasta 1650 la onza troy, y luego subida progresiva hasta 1900. Si es así habrá que estar al loro para cargar. Lo que está claro que el oro lo han frenado y lo siguen frenando, lo que me lleva a pensar que los grandes están en un proceso de acumulación para cuando llegue el megacisnenegro en unos años


----------



## Energia libre (31 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El tiempo ni se pierde ni se gana, simplemente transcurre. Use usted el ignore, es un gran aliado para estos casos. Yo haré lo propio.
> Por lo demás, que me acuse de decir “sandeces” un tipo que rema tan a favor de obra en temas como: “ Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero” no deja de tener cierta gracia.
> 
> Que tenga un buen día, o incluso hasta dos.



Vaya veo que es un fan mío, ahora me explico su absurda respuesta y a la vez me confirma que es un debunker.
Expediente Royuela vital para el que quiera entender como se dirige este país y las nulas garantías que tenemos los Españoles de no morir asesinados por elementos del propio estado.
Se lo recomiendo a todos los lectores de este hilo.


----------



## cuidesemele (1 Jun 2020)

Hace unos dias lei una serie de 3 articulos densos y largos sobre el estudio del ciclo vital de los imperios de los ultimos 500 años. Dicho asi suena muy rudito, pero para nada. Un amigo me paso el link y al final me lo lei de un tiron. Es muy interesante pero tambien largo y en ingles. Basicamente traza los 'fundamentales' de las grandes potencias/imperios en cuanto a auge y destruccion. La guerra de divisas, la comercial ahora y Dios no quiera la futura guerra total que predice, parecen encajar como un guante. Preocupante... Aviso a navegantes.

Y que tiene que ver con el oro y conmigo? poco porque yo no lo vere, creo. Que tiene que ver con los dineros de ahora y el futuro nuestros hijos? Pues mucho creo, para asegurarles un futuro mejor. Parece que metales mandan: The Big Cycles Over The Last 500 Years


----------



## timi (1 Jun 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Hace unos dias lei una serie de 3 articulos densos y largos sobre el estudio del ciclo vital de los imperios de los ultimos 500 años. Dicho asi suena muy rudito, pero para nada. Un amigo me paso el link y al final me lo lei de un tiron. Es muy interesante pero tambien largo y en ingles. Basicamente traza los 'fundamentales' de las grandes potencias/imperios en cuanto a auge y destruccion. La guerra de divisas, la comercial ahora y Dios no quiera la futura guerra total que predice, parecen encajar como un guante. Preocupante... Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> Y que tiene que ver con el oro y conmigo? poco porque yo no lo vere, creo. Que tiene que ver con los dineros de ahora y el futuro nuestros hijos? Pues mucho creo, para asegurarles un futuro mejor. Parece que metales mandan: The Big Cycles Over The Last 500 Years




Muy interesante ,, gracias ,,, totalmente recomendable


----------



## FranMen (1 Jun 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Hace unos dias lei una serie de 3 articulos densos y largos sobre el estudio del ciclo vital de los imperios de los ultimos 500 años. Dicho asi suena muy rudito, pero para nada. Un amigo me paso el link y al final me lo lei de un tiron. Es muy interesante pero tambien largo y en ingles. Basicamente traza los 'fundamentales' de las grandes potencias/imperios en cuanto a auge y destruccion. La guerra de divisas, la comercial ahora y Dios no quiera la futura guerra total que predice, parecen encajar como un guante. Preocupante... Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> Y que tiene que ver con el oro y conmigo? poco porque yo no lo vere, creo. Que tiene que ver con los dineros de ahora y el futuro nuestros hijos? Pues mucho creo, para asegurarles un futuro mejor. Parece que metales mandan: The Big Cycles Over The Last 500 Years



La llegada de una época guerrera explicada por la ley de los ciclos sociales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Jun 2020)

Cuando España intentó volver a un patrón plata ( no conocía esta historia):

*EL "FALLIDO" SISTEMA MONETARIO DE 1946.*

Blog Numismático. Estado Español.


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Jun 2020)

Se va acercando el momento de meter algo de fiat en el oro. Que opinais? veis los $1650/oz?


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Jun 2020)

BoM purchases 1.7 tons of precious metal in May

El banco central de Mongolia es un comprador habitual de metales preciosos. Todos los meses desde hace algunos años compra oro y plata. 

El lo que va de año ha adquirido 8,5 toneladas de metales. 6,5 de oro y el resto de plata. Cada año va aumentando su volumen de compras

______________

Un par de gráficas de shadowstats:




Midiendo el para tal y como se hacía en los años 80 (línea azul), sin los maquillajes estadísticos posteriores, podemos ver cómo no ha habido recuperación alguna en el empleo desde la anterior crisis. 
Midiendo como en los años 80, la tasa de paro supera el 35% y tiene toda la pinta de que va a seguir subiendo...

Menos mal que la impresora va a hacer horas extras para compensar el desastre... 




De seguir así el año va a acabar con una aumento de la masa monetaria cercano al 50% respecto al año anterior. Todo en orden, la MMT dice que no pasa nada...


----------



## rory (3 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 337392
> 
> 
> Se va acercando el momento de meter algo de fiat en el oro. Que opinais? veis los $1650/oz?



No soy ningún experto en análisis del precio del oro, pero parece que se ha metido en una tendencia bajista. 

Se puede ir cargando poco a poco y prorratear.

A ver si alguien nos ilumina y predice hasta cuándo será la bajada.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> No soy ningún experto en análisis del precio del oro, pero parece que se ha metido en una tendencia bajista.
> 
> Se puede ir cargando poco a poco y prorratear.
> 
> A ver si alguien nos ilumina y predice hasta cuándo será la bajada.



¿De qué tendencia bajista hablas?


----------



## rory (3 Jun 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿De qué tendencia bajista hablas?



Perdón, ya advertí que soy un ignorante. Me refiero a estos días, quizás con no utilicé el término correcto 

Está claro que seguirá subiendo, de eso estoy seguro. 

Un impasse, un ajuste del precio para subir con más fuerza, una ligera corrección...


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Perdón, ya advertí que soy un ignorante. Me refiero a estos días, quizás con no utilicé el término correcto
> 
> Está claro que seguirá subiendo, de eso estoy seguro.
> 
> Un impasse, un ajuste del precio para subir con más fuerza, una ligera corrección...




No soy un experto, pero sí que lleva unos días corrigiendo algo pero es normal porque venía subiendo bastante. Con mis limitados conocimientos técnicos yo diría que si pierde el soporte/techo de febrero/marzo, sobre los 1700 se puede ir a coger la directriz sobre los 1650...

Pero si aguanta en estos niveles simplemente estaría consolidando y puede estar en estos niveles +/- 3% unas semanas para pegar otro arreón para arriba cuando menos se le espere.

Yo casi apostaría por esto último, pero a ver si algún forero bueno en técnio nos dice su opinión.


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2020)

Yo también soy lego pero llego a diferenciar corrección de tendencia bajista


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Jun 2020)

no se si se ha dicho ya pero yo veo la situación del oro de la siguiente forma:

- mayorista con las estanterías vacias excepto cuatro bancos y/o estados
- muchos particulares con oro (joyas, lingotes, monedas,..) queriendo vender por que se están empezando a morir de hambre
- un mercado manipuladisimo

Total, que saben que los particulares son los que tienen el oro pero necesitan vender para tapar sus "margin calls". Los que controlan el mercado bajan el precio para comprar barato y de aquí unas semanas/meses cuando el traspaso del oro entre particulares hacia mayoristas se haya terminado subida del precio to the moon


----------



## Daviot (3 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> No soy ningún experto en análisis del precio del oro, pero parece que se ha metido en una tendencia bajista.
> 
> Se puede ir cargando poco a poco y prorratear.
> 
> A ver si alguien nos ilumina y predice hasta cuándo será la bajada.



A corto plazo parece que está haciendo un pull-back. Parece que pueda ir a buscar apoyo a la linea de tendencia alcista que se formó a partir de junio del 2109 y que se ve en color azul claro en el chart.

Parece un buen momento para seguir comprando teniendo en cuenta según el gráfico hasta donde puede llegar. En teoría para tocar la linea de tendencia tendría que llegar la cotización a los 1470 euros, en la práctica puede que ni llegue o se pase, quien sabe. Cada uno que tome sus decisiones.


----------



## rory (3 Jun 2020)

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> no se si se ha dicho ya pero yo veo la situación del oro de la siguiente forma:
> 
> - mayorista con las estanterías vacias excepto cuatro bancos y/o estados
> - muchos particulares con oro (joyas, lingotes, monedas,..) queriendo vender por que se están empezando a morir de hambre
> ...



Buena reflexión

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

A raíz de la nueva inyección de euros de la Lagarta, os copio esta reflexión del otro hilo del oro, a ver si estáis de acuerdo:

He estado dando vueltas a la situación actual y os digo cómo lo veo.

El dinero que están imprimiendo sí que está causando inflación, pero no en los precios de las cosas sino en la bolsa que es donde se está metiendo ese dinero.

Eso es lo que explica que empresas con muchas dificultades o con peores perspectivas de beneficios están cotizando a precios por encima del batacazo de marzo.

En esta situación es difícil que el oro suba mucho porque el dinero se dedica fundamentalmente a comprar fondos y acciones

Pero una vez puesto en circulación ese dinero se va a ir filtrando poco a poco hacia los que estamos más abajo.

El directivo al que le han duplicado el sueldo contratará 3 asistentes para su vivienda en vez de uno, el que de un buen pelotazo en bolsa y se comprará un Lamborghini, el concesionario de Lamborghini ampliará la plantilla y se irá de vacaciones al Caribe... en fin es cuestión de tiempo que el dinero que está ahora en la bolsa se vaya filtrando al mundo real.

Cuando esto pase no sé qué plazo quizás 1 2 o 3 años, mucha gente se va a dar cuenta de que lo que tiene es confeti... muchos van a ahorrar como cabrones durante esta crisis para luego darse cuenta de qué con lo que ha ahorrado no les llega ni para un café...

No sé cómo será esa transición a esa hiperinflacion pues nadie vivió lo que fue la República de Weimar pero por lo que he leído cuándo empieza es un proceso rápido qué va a pillar a mucho.

Ante las sombras que plantea el futuro pero que lo inteligente es diversificar una parte bolsa en empresas con buenos fundamentales para ver si pillamos algo de la subida, otra parte en oro qué habrá aquilatando cuando haya recortes de precio, y siempre una parte de confeti que la gente aún cambia por los anteriores.

El que tenga posibles puede mirar algo de inmuebles para alquilar pues es fácil que bajen de precio en los próximos dos años.

Así que no os comáis mucho el coco si hay más dinero en circulación y las mismas cosas que comprar con ese dinero subirá el precio antes o después


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A raíz de la nueva inyección de euros de la Lagarta, os copio esta reflexión del otro hilo del oro, a ver si estáis de acuerdo:
> 
> He estado dando vueltas a la situación actual y os digo cómo lo veo.
> 
> ...



Qué tiernos sois pensando que el dinero va a fluir a la gente de la calle, desde la impresora del BCE   
Ya lo verás en los próximos meses, cuando en Hispañistán, la gente que ha estado en ERTE durante 6 meses (porque lo van a prorrogar), se de cuenta de que:

a) Ha perdido el 50% de sus pagas extra. Si cobrabas 3.000 en dos pagas, te van a dar 1.500...
b) Sólo ha generado 15 días de vacaciones...
c) Muchos se irán a la calle...o lo que es peor, en suspensión de pagos...sin cobrar durante, de media, un año, ni del Sepe, ni de la empresa.

El dinero impreso se queda en las empresas y los bancos, los curritos no váis a ver un euro en Hispañistán.
Aprovecha para vender todo lo que sea comprable por el populacho a día de hoy, antes de que llegue la gran ola del hambre al país.

Y los que puedan, que salgan de Europa, tal vez no sea aún demasiado tarde. Tal vez.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué tiernos sois pensando que el dinero va a fluir a la gente de la calle, desde la impresora del BCE
> Ya lo verás en los próximos meses, cuando en Hispañistán, la gente que ha estado en ERTE durante 6 meses (porque lo van a prorrogar), se de cuenta de que:
> 
> a) Ha perdido el 50% de sus pagas extra. Si cobrabas 3.000 en dos pagas, te van a dar 1.500...
> ...



Coincido que el tiempo cercano ese es el horizonte que nos espera. De lo que yo hablo sería en un tiempo ( 2 o 3 años, quien sabe)


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Jun 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué tiernos sois pensando que el dinero va a fluir a la gente de la calle, desde la impresora del BCE
> Ya lo verás en los próximos meses, cuando en Hispañistán, la gente que ha estado en ERTE durante 6 meses (porque lo van a prorrogar), se de cuenta de que:
> 
> a) Ha perdido el 50% de sus pagas extra. Si cobrabas 3.000 en dos pagas, te van a dar 1.500...
> ...



Para ir adonde, a África? Sudamerica? Usalandia? China? Rusia? No sé Rick, lo veo chungo por todos lados.... como no te metas en un búnker aislado....


----------



## Tolagu (4 Jun 2020)

These seven charts show exactly why you must own gold today | MoneyWeek


----------



## Daviot (4 Jun 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> These seven charts show exactly why you must own gold today | MoneyWeek



Buenos gráficos hay en ese artículo. Especialmente interesante es este de la media de horas laborales necesarias para comprar el SP500 y que explica el cabreo de la gente al ver que la inflación llega a todos los activos financieros pero no a los sueldos de la clase trabajadora.


----------



## jaris (4 Jun 2020)

Buenas tardes, alguien me sabría decir por que los lingotes de plata son más caros que las monedas.
En el oro cuanto mayor es el lingote más barato es el gramo de oro, con las monedas pasa igual, una onza ers


----------



## jaris (4 Jun 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Buenas tardes, alguien me sabría decir por que los lingotes de plata son más caros que las monedas.
> En el oro cuanto mayor es el lingote más barato es el gramo de oro, con las monedas pasa igual, una onza ers



Se me cortó, decía que una onza de oro es más barata que dos medias onzas, en cambio con los lingotes de plata no pasa, incluso uno de kilo sale el gramo de plata más caro que si compras ese kilo en monedas de onza.
un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> A corto plazo parece que está haciendo un pull-back. Parece que pueda ir a buscar apoyo a la linea de tendencia alcista que se formó a partir de junio del 2109 y que se ve en color azul claro en el chart.
> 
> Parece un buen momento para seguir comprando teniendo en cuenta según el gráfico hasta donde puede llegar. En teoría para tocar la linea de tendencia tendría que llegar la cotización a los 1470 euros, en la práctica puede que ni llegue o se pase, quien sabe. Cada uno que tome sus decisiones.



No le daría mucha fiabilidad a una línea de tendencia que ya ha sido penetrada contundentemente, si no se le puede dar credibilidad aunque se respete, así ya es pasto pisado por Atila. 
Cuando no se puede subir, lo normal es terminar bajando y fuerte, lo que pasa es que cuando no se cae, se termina subiendo y fuerte,(y así está la cosa) en definitiva y para la gran mayoría de aquí, que se que estáis en físico, comprar cuando tengáis que comprar y suma y sigue, si lo que vale es la cantidad de gramos y no el valor en un Fiat que pronto no tendrá valor.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No le daría mucha fiabilidad a una línea de tendencia que ya ha sido penetrada contundentemente, si no se le puede dar credibilidad aunque se respete, así ya es pasto pisado por Atila.
> Cuando no se puede subir, lo normal es terminar bajando y fuerte, lo que pasa es que cuando no se cae, se termina subiendo y fuerte,(y así está la cosa) en definitiva y para la gran mayoría de aquí, que se que estáis en físico, comprar cuando tengáis que comprar y suma y sigue, si lo que vale es la cantidad de gramos y no el valor en un Fiat que pronto no tendrá valor.



Tal y como yo lo veo la linea de tendencia ha sido penetrada contundentemente en el contexto de la alarma por el Coronavirus. Si "borras" ese bache circunstancial el gráfico sigue una línea alcista recta antes de la caída y después. Como si el bache no hubiera existido nunca. En base a eso creo que habría que analizar técnicamente el gráfico, como ha hecho Daviot.


----------



## Daviot (5 Jun 2020)

Efectivamente como comenta el conforero E. Gutirrrez esa caída brusca en la cotización corresponde con la caída de las bolsas debido al tema del Covid19. Adjunto un chart donde se ve la coincidencia y que como todos ya sabemos fue debida a la necesidad de aportar garantías para cubrir las margin calls.

En rojo el SP500 y debajo la cotización del oro.


----------



## Membroza (5 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> A corto plazo parece que está haciendo un pull-back. Parece que pueda ir a buscar apoyo a la linea de tendencia alcista que se formó a partir de junio del 2109 y que se ve en color azul claro en el chart.
> 
> Parece un buen momento para seguir comprando teniendo en cuenta según el gráfico hasta donde puede llegar. En teoría para tocar la linea de tendencia tendría que llegar la cotización a los 1470 euros, en la práctica puede que ni llegue o se pase, quien sabe. Cada uno que tome sus decisiones.



Tiene sentido ese gráfico, pero con el guano viniendo y la masa monetaria que tenemos, no veo un pull back mucho más abajo de 1650. Si llega ahí, pues a comprar más. Yo como quiero tenerlo para mi jubilación, estoy siempre alcista.


----------



## Daviot (5 Jun 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Tiene sentido ese gráfico, pero con el guano viniendo y la masa monetaria que tenemos, no veo un pull back mucho más abajo de 1650. Si llega ahí, pues a comprar más. Yo como quiero tenerlo para mi jubilación, estoy siempre alcista.



Supongo que esos 1650 son dólares que pasados a euros son 1455. Ese precio creo que es buenísimo para comprar, lo único que digo que el precio está corrigiendo. Yo esperaré a que el precio se acerque sobre los 1470 euros para seguir comprando.

Técnicamente en el gráfico de 4 horas ( no en el diario ) se ha producido un doble cruce de la muerte ( media móvil de 50 sesiones cruza a la baja a la media móvil de 100 sesiones y a la media móvil de 200 sesiones ) y eso yo lo tengo en cuenta. 

CUIDADO que no es en el gráfico diario donde todo va bien y conserva la tendencia alcista perfectamente, sólo es en el gráfico de 4 horas, pero con todo y con eso tiene su importancia.

La flecha indica donde se ha producido el doble cruce de la muerte.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenos gráficos hay en ese artículo. Especialmente interesante es este de la media de horas laborales necesarias para comprar el SP500 y que explica el cabreo de la gente al ver que la inflación llega a todos los activos financieros pero no a los sueldos de la clase trabajadora.



Yo cuando subí el artículo ayer me quedé pensando en el gráfico de la masa monetaria. Porque una cosa es cierta, con toda la pastuqui que tienen puesta en circulación la inflacción se debería ver por algún sitio. Y yo, sinceramente, el único sitio que veo hinchado es la bolsa, especialmente la americana. Y, cuando leo de gente más preparada que yo que los grandes fondos, la gran pasta, no está dentro sino que los mercados no hacen sino subir a base de gacelillas...... el día que a los hedge les de por atacar, la hostia será inmensa. Derrumbarán para construir a su favor.

Además, nos encontramos con un comportamiento que deben analizar los sociólogos. Una avalancha de datos económicos malos de cojones, una situación política de incertidumbre global con dirigentes incapaces, y las sociedades anestesiadas por el virus. La gente, la sociedad, pensando en la playa y en una cervecita en la terraza y sin pensar en que cientos de miles no tendrán empresa a la que volver a la vuelta del verano.

No se, yo creo que están todos los mimbres para un hostión de órdago. Mi opinión, en menos de seis meses. Y cuando se desate el armagedón, el oro será una vez más el refugio. Decía el artículo entre interrogantes que la onza a 4000 y pico dólares. No lo veo a ese nivel. Pero, entre 2500 y 3000 si la veo, porque el horizonte pinta muy negro.


----------



## cuidesemele (5 Jun 2020)

A riesgo de que me lluevan tomates, yo solia pensar eso de la masa monetaria, la inflacion el trickle down y que nos llegaria etc Desde 2008 se empezo a imprimir a lo bestia y alli esta: en la bolsa y demases financieros, pero de hiperinflacion nastic de plastic.

Asi que la realidad es muy tozuda y no cabe mas que admitir que me equivoque. Aposte por inflacion y _no_ ha sucedido en la vida 'normal' pero si en el mundo financiero. Es algo que no comprendo del todo pero es lo que hay. Tampoco se cuanto durara, pordria ser otros 10 o 12 años? Lo que se es que es una olla a presion y tarde o temprano habra fugas. Yo apostaria por mmpp como una de las defensas razonables.

Dejo el COT. Muy plano en cuanto a cortos... Me pregunto si tendremos bajada para verano como decia notrabajo34 si recuerdo bien: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

Si baja a 14XX€ me compro algo... siempre lo digo y al final nunca lo hago, aiiiiiii que cabeza tengo :-DD


----------



## Tolagu (5 Jun 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> A riesgo de que me lluevan tomates, yo solia pensar eso de la masa monetaria, la inflacion el trickle down y que nos llegaria etc Desde 2008 se empezo a imprimir a lo bestia y alli esta: en la bolsa y demases financieros, pero de hiperinflacion nastic de plastic.
> 
> Asi que la realidad es muy tozuda y no cabe mas que admitir que me equivoque. Aposte por inflacion y _no_ ha sucedido en la vida 'normal' pero si en el mundo financiero. Es algo que no comprendo del todo pero es lo que hay. Tampoco se cuanto durara, pordria ser otros 10 o 12 años? Lo que se es que es una olla a presion y tarde o temprano habra fugas. Yo apostaria por mmpp como una de las defensas razonables.
> 
> ...



Si razón llevas. Lo que pienso es ahora tenemos un cúmulo de posibilidades de armagedon como no hemos visto recientemente. Y cualquiera de ellos, o la conjunción de varios aún mejor, pueden desencadenarlo.

A mi me preocupa la cuasi ebullición social. Un hecho acontecido en multitud de ocasiones como el asesinato del hombre negro (no recuerdo su nombre) ha desembocado en una ola de protesta y violencia y vandalismo que hacía tiempo no se veía. Nunca jamás se había visto tanta piel blanca en protestas raciales. Y no me trago que los usanos hayan evolucionado tan rápido, Más bien pienso que el remero medio americano está bien jodido por la crisis, y el paro y ha estallado. Lo de los negros es comprensible. Lo de los blancos en masa.... no lo había visto.

Aquí en Europa vamos a ver lo que tardan lo chalecos amarillos en reventar Francia, y entre medias está el Brexit, y Alemania jodida también. Nosotros, pues ya veremos lo que tarda la masa en desencantarse ante las promesas imposibles de cumplir por nuestro desgobierno, que sin duda están por llegar. El virus..... pues igual desaparece que se vuelve a liar.

No se, yo creo que cualquier detonante puede disparar el pánico.

El mejor refugio, como tu dices, los MMPP. Yo tomé posiciones (de mierda, a mi nivel) en mineras y de momento van muy bien.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Jun 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> A riesgo de que me lluevan tomates, yo solia pensar eso de la masa monetaria, la inflacion el trickle down y que nos llegaria etc Desde 2008 se empezo a imprimir a lo bestia y alli esta: en la bolsa y demases financieros, pero de hiperinflacion nastic de plastic.
> 
> Asi que la realidad es muy tozuda y no cabe mas que admitir que me equivoque. Aposte por inflacion y _no_ ha sucedido en la vida 'normal' pero si en el mundo financiero. Es algo que no comprendo del todo pero es lo que hay. Tampoco se cuanto durara, pordria ser otros 10 o 12 años? Lo que se es que es una olla a presion y tarde o temprano habra fugas. Yo apostaria por mmpp como una de las defensas razonables.
> 
> ...



Es que la hiperinflación no viene a consecuencia de un aumento sostenido año tras año. Viene de años y años de varias causas que en una situación normal causarían una importante inflación pero por-lo-que-sea se mantiene sin subidas. Cuando al final explota todo, cuando no lo pueden contener más, es cuando sube a lo bestia; y en la actualidad es justo lo que tenemos, una serie de acontecimientos que vienen sucediendo desde la época del 2008 que no se han traducido en una fuerte inflación.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jun 2020)

Weltweite Goldbestände der Zentralbanken im April 2020

Reservas de los bancos centrales en abril. 
38,8 toneladas compró el banco central turco. Además, 32,8 toneladas han ingresado los bancos comerciales en el banco central (el banco central obliga a la banca comercial del país a mantener reservas en oro).

También compraron Serbia (0,1 toneladas) y Ecuador (7,5 toneladas).

Han vendido reservas Kazajistán (4,1 toneladas), Rusia (0,4 toneladas), Uzbekistán (2,2 toneladas) y Alemania (0,6 toneladas)

Rusia y su órbita son compradores normalmente, este descenso se debe posiblemente al descenso de actividad económica por el coronavirus. Usan oro como colateral para los intercambios económicos con otros miembros de la nueva ruta de la seda, principalmente con China que no pública datos normalmente sobre sus reservas de oro. 

Alemania suele utilizar sus reservas oficiales para que su fábrica de moneda y timbre acuñe su moneda de oro de inversión. Hay presiones para que compre las cantidades que ha ido acuñando estos años (lleva años sin hacerlo)


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Jun 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo veo la linea de tendencia ha sido penetrada contundentemente en el contexto de la alarma por el Coronavirus. Si "borras" ese bache circunstancial el gráfico sigue una línea alcista recta antes de la caída y después. Como si el bache no hubiera existido nunca. En base a eso creo que habría que analizar técnicamente el gráfico, como ha hecho Daviot.



No veo yo muy claro el ir con condicionantes a la hora de ejercer una línea de tendencia o cualquier figura de AT, la ruptura de esa línea de tendencia está ahí y el motivo es lo de menos, de hecho en AT los motivos no existen, sólo existen niveles a alcanzar, pero cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, yo el mío lo rompí a principios de siglo cuando el AT empezó a estar disponible para ingentes cantidades de especuladores con la avenida masiva de Internet.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (5 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No veo yo muy claro el ir con condicionantes a la hora de ejercer una línea de tendencia o cualquier figura de AT, la ruptura de esa línea de tendencia está ahí y el motivo es lo de menos, de hecho en AT los motivos no existen, sólo existen niveles a alcanzar, pero cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, yo el mío lo rompí a principios de siglo cuando el AT empezó a estar disponible para ingentes cantidades de especuladores con la avenida masiva de Internet.



Yo tengo en cuenta soportes, resistencias, divergencias de indicadores de tendencia y fuerza, y creo que nada más. Al fin y al cabo esto es en buena medida (si no del todo) psicología de masas. Si todo el mundo hace el mismo análisis, o parecido, y todo el mundo cree que algo subirá, pues comprarán y subirá. Como tener en cuenta las pautas de Elliot. Eso sí, hasta que todo el mundo dispuesto a comprar haya comprado y entonces lo sensato será hacer de contrarian. 

En el oro creo que basarse en el AT es aún más complicado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No veo yo muy claro el ir con condicionantes a la hora de ejercer una línea de tendencia o cualquier figura de AT, la ruptura de esa línea de tendencia está ahí y el motivo es lo de menos, de hecho en AT los motivos no existen, sólo existen niveles a alcanzar, pero cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, yo el mío lo rompí a principios de siglo cuando el AT empezó a estar disponible para ingentes cantidades de especuladores con la avenida masiva de Internet.





Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Yo tengo en cuenta soportes, resistencias, divergencias de indicadores de tendencia y fuerza, y creo que nada más. Al fin y al cabo esto es en buena medida (si no del todo) psicología de masas. Si todo el mundo hace el mismo análisis, o parecido, y todo el mundo cree que algo subirá, pues comprarán y subirá. Como tener en cuenta las pautas de Elliot. Eso sí, hasta que todo el mundo dispuesto a comprar haya comprado y entonces lo sensato será hacer de contrarian.
> 
> En el oro creo que basarse en el AT es aún más complicado.




Nos vamos para abajo, ahora se verá si la directriz sirve de algo o no.


Edito. En coininvest la onza más barata a 1560 Euros más portes:

Comprar Monedas Oro como Krugerrand, Britania y Hoja de Arce


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Nos vamos para abajo, ahora se verá si la directriz sirve de algo o no.
> 
> 
> Edito. En coininvest la onza más barata a 1560 Euros más portes:
> ...



Casi lo mismo que en Goldsilver

GOLD 1 oz GOLD BRITANNIA 2020 £100 - GOLDSILVER.BE

*ORO 1 oz ORO BRITANNIA 2020 £ 100*

Modelo 1GBRIT20
Condición Nuevo
Pío Compartir Google+ Pinterest

1 556,40 €


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jun 2020)

no se si promediar o unirme a la fiesta del petróleo.


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hombre, hubiera quedado mejor que hubieras dicho
> 
> Mi nombre es Nillo, Roma Nillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de .... y la plata en menos de ....... porque yo lo valgo.
> 
> Y te ha faltado decir a cuanto estará el latún, y cuándo estará en máximos. ¿Para qué almacenar cienes de latunes ahora si se puede hacer más tarde antes de que suban? Tendrán menos valía los de ahora, con fecha de caducidad más temprana, y sin las posibles mejoras en latunes 2.0




Que hago ahora yo ? Voy pasando a recordaros lo que dije, lo que me contestasteis y quienes sois los analfabetos metaleros o aun espero y ademas de esto vengo en agosto a reírme de todos vosotros ?


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

Siempre he tenido el mismo nick y solo lo he utilizado para vender algo en cuanto ha caído en mis manos y he visto buen momento.

Yo no se de volcanes pero si de metales, bastante mas que vosotros por lo que se aprecia.


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 334609
> 
> Récord de entregas en un día (28 de mayo) en el COMEX
> 
> ...




Este ve a dos niños jugando con espadas en el patio de un colegio o dos gorriones peleándose por una migaja de pan y se piensa que estamos en ciernes de la tercera guerra mundial, joder como estáis por aquí, podríais pasar por el medico de cabecera y con unos lorazepanes igual os tranquilizabais y dejabais de ver guerras.


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todo puede pasar. A mi me da que puede que haya alguna bajada en verano por una mínima reactivación con el turismo y tal, aunque no creo que llegue a tanto.
> 
> Yo creo que cuando se acaben los Ertes y haya que poner en marcha la economía, allá por después del verano, es cuando vamos a ver guano de verdad, y el oro se va a disparar para finales del año, principios del siguiente.
> 
> ...



Comentario inteligente, algo que suele escasear por aquí.

Ya veremos que pasa pero el oro lo vais a ver por debajo de los 1400 euros la onza para agosto, como ya dije en su día antes de estas bajadas que ahora presenciáis.


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Todos podríamos jugar a nostradamus, pero yo mismo no veo un escenario en que tu predicción pueda prosperar:
> 
> *"**En resumen, el oro no ha subido debido a la inflación. Está aumentando porque la Fed y otros bancos centrales están reduciendo las tasas de interés para combatir el riesgo opuesto: la deflación causada por la profunda recesión de Covid-19.*
> 
> ...




Solo dame tiempo, lo que dije que ocurriría ya lo he visto.

Ya os avise, soy miembro de Sic Mundus, lo que esta por venir ya lo vi.


----------



## romanillo (6 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Nada, que te cito solo para que aun borrando el mensaje, que lo harás, podamos ver cuan acertado has estado allá por agosto de este año. Por que yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que va a pasar en el futuro cercano, ni puta idea tampoco.



No voy a borrar ningún mensaje, en agosto estaré aquí y incareis la rodilla ante mi, aun no siendo hombre de color.

Muchas veces estuve en el agosto que aun esta por llegar y en todos ellos siempre paso lo mismo, como volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que hago ahora yo ? Voy pasando a recordaros lo que dije, lo que me contestasteis y quienes sois los analfabetos metaleros o aun espero y ademas de esto vengo en agosto a reírme de todos vosotros ?



¿Me preguntas que qué puedes hacer?
Te respondo 

¿Ver que lo que dices no tiene sentido?
¿Darte cuenta de que la partida no ha acabado?
¿Entender que no nos importa lo que hagas con tus atunes y caballas?
¿Dejar de perder tu tiempo hablando de cosas aquí que no te interesan en lugar de retozar en la lonja?


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Comentario inteligente, algo que suele escasear por aquí.
> 
> Ya veremos que pasa pero el oro lo vais a ver por debajo de los 1400 euros la onza para agosto, como ya dije en su día antes de estas bajadas que ahora presenciáis.



He leido en algun lado que el oro tiene un comportamiento cicliclo y que los meses de verano son bajistas con lo que algo de razon puedes tener, pero yo 1400 lo veo exagerado, para que pase eso las bolsas tendrian que estar en plena fiesta. Bueno, ya se vera.... 

Para mi los meses claves son los de despues del verano en los que vamos a encontrarnos:

Elecciones Americanas 

Fin de los Ertes

Rebrote

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (6 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> A corto plazo parece que está haciendo un pull-back. Parece que pueda ir a buscar apoyo a la linea de tendencia alcista que se formó a partir de junio del 2109 y que se ve en color azul claro en el chart.
> 
> Parece un buen momento para seguir comprando teniendo en cuenta según el gráfico hasta donde puede llegar. En teoría para tocar la linea de tendencia tendría que llegar la cotización a los 1470 euros, en la práctica puede que ni llegue o se pase, quien sabe. Cada uno que tome sus decisiones.



Yo estoy de acuerdo que los técnicos con el oro son poco fiables. Pero pregunto a los más conocedores en la materia.... ¿podría estarse formando un triángulo más amplio con final hacia 10 de Julio? En teoría, si fuere así, podríamos ver el oro en Julio en los 1825 usd/oz.

Yo no lo tengo claro porque el precio lo tiran cuando quieren. Peerooo..... a mi no hay quien me quite que los mecados están inflados y si a finales de Junio corrigen, es posible la subida del oro.

Todo desde un análisis PACO TOTAL


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Jun 2020)

@romanillo no serás un @racional reloaded o sí? 

Por cierto, onde andará @esseri que hace rato no se le ve. Habrá caído enfermo víctima de timo virus?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Jun 2020)

El verano es históricamente bajista para el oro. Los periodos electorales en EE.UU son también bajistas para el oro. Por lo demás, que el oro baje al entorno de los 1400$ sería un auténtico regalo. Una oportunidad inmejorable para llenar las bodegas. Pero me temo que si llega a 1550$ nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes.

EDITO, para eliminar y disculparme por desafortunadas alusiones personales de escaso gusto.


----------



## Frankiesc (6 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El verano es históricamente bajista para el oro. Los periodos electorales en EE.UU son también bajistas para el oro. Las personas que dicen “venir del futuro“ suelen tener o falta de riego o un cromosoma extra, en el mejor de los casos. Por lo demás, que el oro baje al entorno de los 1400$ sería un auténtico regalo. Una oportunidad inmejorable para llenar las bodegas. Pero me temo que si llega a 1550$ nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes.
> 
> Pd.: Con todos mi respeto para las personas con discapacidad intelectual, así como, para Marty McFly y Kyle Reese...



Entonces lo que pasó el verano pasado fue una excepción, no?
Desde principios de junio de 2019 el oro no paró de subir hasta septiembre donde empezó a corregir...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2020)

Habeis visto que hay piezas de plata que no estan marcadas ? 

Hace poco herede cosas de mi madre y ella siempre penso que eran de plata, tipo bandejas, cuberterias, vasos, cosas de la casa vaya, algunas eran de su madre, mi abuela.

No se como poder saber sin tener dudas que cosas son de plata y cuales no lo son, yo creo que algunas seran de alpaca o algo inferior pero no tengo ni idea.

Tenia acidos para ver si es plata pero no me convencen estos medios, me dejan muchas dudas y ninguna certeza.

Tambien tenia muchas medallas de santos y cosas de ese tipo ( no le sirvieron de mucho estos santos )

hay algun metodo fiable ?

Para esto si que serviria mi maquinita de ver las cosas de oro pero creo que no hay una maquina similar que sirva para la plata.

Millones de gracias.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Jun 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Entonces lo que pasó el verano pasado fue una excepción, no?
> Desde principios de junio de 2019 el oro no paró de subir hasta septiembre donde empezó a corregir...



Concretamente, no sabría las motivaciones de la moderada subida del verano del 2019. Seguro que algún compañero puede dar luz sobre este particular. En todo caso, lo del patrón estacional lo he leído en varios sitios, incluido este foro. La última vez, hace apenas una semana en este vídeo que colgó un compañero, donde hablan sobre ello a partir del minuto 10:15 aproximadamente


----------



## cuidesemele (8 Jun 2020)

En el siguiente COT: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED el ultimo grafico es la variacion del precio del oro a lo largo del año promediado para 30, 20, 10 y 5 años. Parece que lo mejor es fijarse en el de 10 y 5 años. Asi uno se hace una idea de las variaciones a lo largo del año. Ni idea de como las elecciones influiran etc.

Si tumban la bolsa para cargarse a Trump y hay margin calls a final de año seria una oportunidad para comprar... Paco analisis de dia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Jun 2020)

bla bla bla....los que hacen negocio son los vendedores de picos y palas....


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habeis visto que hay piezas de plata que no estan marcadas ?
> 
> Hace poco herede cosas de mi madre y ella siempre penso que eran de plata, tipo bandejas, cuberterias, vasos, cosas de la casa vaya, algunas eran de su madre, mi abuela.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes, hazte con imanes de neodimio. Son pequeños pero potentes. En amazon puedes ver y valen 4 duros.

Pones el objeto inclinado a 45º más o menos y dejas deslizar el imán. 
Si es plata, verás que se agarra un poco y se desliza suavemente. Si no es, se desliza a toda pastilla.

Prueba con monedas y verás cómo es atraído. Así te haces una idea del comportamiento. A más pureza más atracción.

Esto es porque la plata, aunque no es magnética, se polariza y lo atrae un poco.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si no tienes, hazte con imanes de neodimio. Son pequeños pero potentes. En amazon puedes ver y valen 4 duros.
> 
> Pones el objeto inclinado a 45º más o menos y dejas deslizar el imán.
> Si es plata, verás que se agarra un poco y se desliza suavemente. Si no es, se desliza a toda pastilla.
> ...




Desconocia totalmente esto, voy a probar a comprar uno.


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si no tienes, hazte con imanes de neodimio. Son pequeños pero potentes. En amazon puedes ver y valen 4 duros.
> 
> Pones el objeto inclinado a 45º más o menos y dejas deslizar el imán.
> Si es plata, verás que se agarra un poco y se desliza suavemente. Si no es, se desliza a toda pastilla.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo menos en lo señalado en negrita. 
Creo que sería. “A más pureza de plata MENOS atracción“ en un iman. 
Y haciendo la prueba que comentas, la plata 999 se nota que se “pega“ un poco en el deslizamiento como si “rozara“, sin llegar a enganchar nunca. 
La plata es un metal diamagnetico, y se comporta como dices.
No hay nada como un pequeño iman para detectar falsificaciones. 
Una vez cayó en mis manos una colección de moneda china de finales del XIX y principios del XX teóricamentede plata.
Estas monedas tienen bastante valor en el mercado actual (las buenas claro). 
La manera más fácil de comprobar si podían ser buenas o no fue acercar un iman. Se las llevó todas.
40-50 monedas a la vez pegadas al iman. Ni una era buena. 
Todas más falsas que los abdominales de Leticia Sabater.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Jun 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Esa es mi duda. ¿En algún sitio se demuestra que con el oro físico se mantiene el poder adquisitivo?


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Esa es mi duda. ¿En algún sitio se demuestra que con el oro físico se mantiene el poder adquisitivo?



prueba a vender y veras si te lo quitan de las manos o no....


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> prueba a vender y veras si te lo quitan de las manos o no....



Ya veo que me he explicado mal. Si compro a precio de hoy y baja el precio 1000€, por decir algo, con esos 4000€ podré comprar lo mismo en el supermercado que con los 5000 que me gasté?

Con tantos años de historia del oro, tendrá que haber un gráfico de precio del oro contra el IPC, que demuestre que da igual al precio que compres, porque mantienes el poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ya veo que me he explicado mal. Si compro a precio de hoy y baja el precio 1000€, por decir algo, con esos 4000€ podré comprar lo mismo en el supermercado que con los 5000 que me gasté?
> 
> Con tantos años de historia del oro, tendrá que haber un gráfico de precio del oro contra el IPC, que demuestre que da igual al precio que compres, porque mantienes el poder adquisitivo.



No necesitas un gráfico, coge el precio del oro del año tal dentro del largo plazo (10 o más años), luego coge una calculadora de inflación, mete el precio y el año y compara el resultado con el precio actual.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en todo menos en lo señalado en negrita.
> Creo que sería. “A más pureza de plata MENOS atracción“ en un iman.
> Y haciendo la prueba que comentas, la plata 999 se nota que se “pega“ un poco en el deslizamiento como si “rozara“, sin llegar a enganchar nunca.
> La plata es un metal diamagnetico, y se comporta como dices.
> ...



Está bien puesto. A más pureza, más atracción.

La plata no es magnética pero en presencia de un imán un poco potente, se polariza y se crea una atracción pequeña.

No se queda pegado, pero sí que hay una pequeña atracción. Suficiente como para detectarla si deslizas el imán por la moneda. De ahí que hay que inclinarlo un poco para que no tenga tanta fuerza la componente de la gravedad y que se pueda apreciar la atracción de la supuesta plata. Se frena porque hay atracción.
Y se frena más cuanto más plata hay. Si la pureza de la plata disminuye y tiende a cero, la atracción tiende a cero.

Y luego estaría el caso de que fuera un metal magnético, en cuyo caso se quedaría pegado directamente y ya sabrías también que no es plata.

Para mí este método es el principal para ver si es plata. Por ejemplo en duros y monedas de ese tipo que puedan ofrecer dudas.

Luego están las dimensiones y peso, aspecto, sonido. Pero el del imán es característico de la plata. 
No vale para el oro, lo cual iría bien, pero no vale.


----------



## Daviot (8 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ya veo que me he explicado mal. Si compro a precio de hoy y baja el precio 1000€, por decir algo, con esos 4000€ podré comprar lo mismo en el supermercado que con los 5000 que me gasté?
> 
> Con tantos años de historia del oro, tendrá que haber un gráfico de precio del oro contra el IPC, que demuestre que da igual al precio que compres, porque mantienes el poder adquisitivo.





Fukuoka San dijo:


> Esa es mi duda. ¿En algún sitio se demuestra que con el oro físico se mantiene el poder adquisitivo?



Sí, a través de gráficos podrás ver que no sólo mantiene su poder adquisitivo sino que lo incrementa.

Echa un vistazo a esta página que menciona el conforero Harrymorgan y empieza a abrir los ojos como hemos hecho los demás. Si vas a comprar oro no lo hagas de golpe compra poco a poco y aprovecha que ahora el precio está corrigiendo a la baja.

True Prices Measured in Gold


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Jun 2020)

El imán y monedas de plata.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, a través de gráficos podrás ver que no sólo mantiene su poder adquisitivo sino que lo incrementa.
> 
> Echa un vistazo a esta página que menciona el conforero Harrymorgan y empieza a abrir los ojos como hemos hecho los demás. Si vas a comprar oro no lo hagas de golpe compra poco a poco y aprovecha que ahora el precio está corrigiendo a la baja.
> 
> True Prices Measured in Gold



Gracias, algo así buscaba


----------



## Daviot (8 Jun 2020)

Bueno señores seguimos para bingo.

Hace poco puse un chart donde se veía el doble cruce de la muerte de la cotización del oro en EUROS.

Como ya sabemos el precio del oro se negocia principalmente en DÓLARES USA.

En el gráfico ( de 4 horas, no diario ) en dólares el doble cruce de la muerte, si nada lo impide, está a punto de suceder.

Recomendación: aguantar a ver que pasa.


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Está bien puesto. A más pureza, más atracción.
> 
> La plata no es magnética pero en presencia de un imán un poco potente, se polariza y se crea una atracción pequeña.
> 
> ...



Estamos Hablando lo mismo.
Queria puntualizar para los que nos lean y que pudieran interpretar el “a más atracción más pureza” como si se pega es una plata tremendamente pura. Y obviamente no es así. 
Si no hay rozamiento es falso. 
Si se queda pegado es falso. 
La plata como hemos dicho tiene que tener un rozamiento en el deslizamiento, como el vídeo que ha puesto Tiburcio donde se muestra que ninguna atracción y mucha atracción conlleva la falsedad de la moneda.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2020)

Sí. Son aclaraciones para quien le puedan servir.
Lo que decía es que no atrae lo mismo una 999 que una 0,6 por ejemplo.
Para el caso de un objeto de cubertería o similar, le puede servir de referencia cómo sea de leve esa atracción para hacerse una idea de si lleva más o menos plata, o si no lleva nada.

Pero la atracción máxima es la que da una 999. Que desliza suavemente. 
Si se pega, malo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí. Son aclaraciones para quien le puedan servir.
> Lo que decía es que no atrae lo mismo una 999 que una 0,6 por ejemplo.
> Para el caso de un objeto de cubertería o similar, le puede servir de referencia cómo sea de leve esa atracción para hacerse una idea de si lleva más o menos plata, o si no lleva nada.
> 
> ...




Acojonante, no tenía ni idea de esa propiedad "magnética" de la plata. Lo que se aprende en este santo foro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en todo menos en lo señalado en negrita.
> Creo que sería. “A más pureza de plata MENOS atracción“ en un iman.
> Y haciendo la prueba que comentas, la plata 999 se nota que se “pega“ un poco en el deslizamiento como si “rozara“, sin llegar a enganchar nunca.
> La plata es un metal diamagnetico, y se comporta como dices.
> ...



Pero es que esto que comentas no te puedes fiar por que he visto las mismas monedas chinas de las que hablas que no las atrae el iman asi como columnarios Españoles que tampoco los atrae, no se de que los haran ahora mismo pero esta prueba ya no es tan util.

He visto unas maquinas que parece que te dicen poniendo la moneda encima si es plata o no, pero valen 700 leuros, tengo una de estas para oro pero para plata tampoco me trae tanta cuenta aunque estaria bien tenerla.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero es que esto que comentas no te puedes fiar por que he visto las mismas monedas chinas de las que hablas que no las atrae el iman asi como columnarios Españoles que tampoco los atrae, no se de que los haran ahora mismo pero esta prueba ya no es tan util.
> 
> He visto unas maquinas que parece que te dicen poniendo la moneda encima si es plata o no, pero valen 700 leuros, tengo una de estas para oro pero para plata tampoco me trae tanta cuenta aunque estaria bien tenerla.



Si el imán es de neodimio (con esos pequeñitos valen, son potentes), la plata se polariza y crea atracción. Suficiente para que se vea visualmente al deslizarse suavemente.
Si no se desliza es que no tiene plata o tiene muy poca.
Esos columnarios y monedas chinas que dices, tienen la pinta de ser falsos.

Piensa que la plata es plata.... es el mismo elemento y tiene las propiedades que tiene, en cualquier formato.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si el imán es de neodimio (con esos pequeñitos valen, son potentes), la plata se polariza y crea atracción. Suficiente para que se vea visualmente al deslizarse suavemente.
> Si no se desliza es que no tiene plata o tiene muy poca.
> Esos columnarios y monedas chinas que dices, tienen la pinta de ser falsos.
> 
> Piensa que la plata es plata.... es el mismo elemento y tiene las propiedades que tiene, en cualquier formato.




Yo me referia a que muchos coleccionistas pasan un iman normal por un columnario para saber si se pega, en caso de que se pegue es falso pero yo he visto columnarios falsos que no atraen al iman, es a lo que me referia, no se de que material los haran, los chinos cada vez van mejorando mas en sus falsificaciones de moneda.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jun 2020)

Si lo atrae con fuerza y se pega, es que es metal magnético. No es plata

Si no lo atrae nada al hacer la prueba de deslizamiento, es que tampoco es plata. Esta prueba con imán de neodimio que son potentes.

Si es plata tiene que atraerlo un poco. Se desliza suavemente en bajada.

Esos que son falsos y no atraen al imán es porque no son magnéticos. Puede ser otra aleación. Es como las monedas normales de euros, no son magnéticas.
Si quieren hacer una falsificación, no está muy lograda si emplean un material magnético que se pegue al imán. Ya que la mayoría de la gente sabe que no se tiene que pegar.

Pero con la prueba del imán de neodimio, que tiene que atraerla un poco, contra eso no pueden emplear otro material que haga lo mismo (al menos por ahora, en el futuro ya se verá). Por eso esa prueba es fácil y determinante.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2020)

Lo hice ayer con unos duros de plata y la diferencia es clara. Me parece muy buena prueba. Que yo sepa no existe otro metal que se comporte de la misma forma


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Jun 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa teoría del "auténtico dinero" no deja de ser curiosa. El trabajo para mi es el único bien con valor intrínseco, todos los demás bienes ya sean naturales o manufacturados tienen un valor circunstancial que cambia con la época, los usos y costumbres. El trabajo es una medida constante de todo lo demás. El oro tiene valor en tanto que alguien se lo quiera dar, no tiene valor intrínseco por mucho que algunos insistan en ello



NADA tiene valor intrínseco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Daviot (9 Jun 2020)

Hoy el precio del oro en el gráfico de 4 horas y en la cotización en dólares está luchando para que el doble cruce de la muerte no se complete.

En la elipse dibujada en rojo se ve como aparece la media móvil de 50 sesiones por debajo de la media de 200 sesiones, eso sí de forma muy paralela.

Seguiremos esperando a ver que camino toma.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jun 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa teoría del "auténtico dinero" no deja de ser curiosa. El trabajo para mi es el único bien con valor intrínseco, todos los demás bienes ya sean naturales o manufacturados tienen un valor circunstancial que cambia con la época, los usos y costumbres. El trabajo es una medida constante de todo lo demás. El oro tiene valor en tanto que alguien se lo quiera dar, no tiene valor intrínseco por mucho que algunos insistan en ello





Fukuoka San dijo:


> NADA tiene valor intrínseco.



Pues claro que las cosas tienen valor intrínseco. Ese valor puede ser mayor o menor, pero lo tienen.

Por el trabajo y coste que tiene el llegar a producirlo.
Por el valor que pueda aportar.
Por el uso que se le pueda dar.

Un trozo de papel tiene un valor intrínseco mínimo como tal material.
El valor que tiene es subjetivo, como bien indica el video. Tiene el valor que se le da, que puede ser mucho en un momento y casi cero en otro momento. Pero porque no tiene valor intrínseco.

Un coche en perfecto estado tiene valor intrínseco. Porque cuesta producirlo, porque puede dar un servicio, etc.
Se puede valorar más o menos en coste para adquirirlo, pero valor intrínseco tiene.

Una moneda de oro tiene valor intrínseco porque para producirla hace falta un trabajo importante. 
Y tiene el valor que le dan sus propiedades.
Y tiene valor porque se necesitan materiales para hacer intercambios.

Otros materiales para hacer intercambios pueden no tener valor intrínseco, y otros sí.

O sea, que es justo lo contrario. Todo tiene un valor intrínseco. Que va desde cero o casi cero hasta mucho valor.


----------



## Somedus (9 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si lo atrae con fuerza y se pega, es que es metal magnético. No es plata
> 
> Si no lo atrae nada al hacer la prueba de deslizamiento, es que tampoco es plata. Esta prueba con imán de neodimio que son potentes.
> 
> ...



Hola.
¿El oro también tiene esta propiedad o solamente la tiene la plata?
Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2020)

Las cualidades monetarias del oro son intrínsecas al oro como elemento químico. Otros elementos o materiales tienen otras propiedades intrínsecas diferentes que hacen que sus cualidades monetarias sean peores.

Es el mejor material físico y tangible para ser dinero por sus cualidades intrínsecas. Eso ha sido así en el pasado, lo es en el presente y lo será en el futuro.

Lo demás son medios de pago que requieren de una demanda artificial creada por el gobierno (normalmente el pago de impuestos) para que sean utilizados como dinero. No son reserva de valor ya que si desaparece el gobierno que los impone dejan de tener valor.

El oro circula porque tiene valor no porque lo determine un gobierno.
Los medios de pago que impone el estado tienen valor mientras circulan, si dejan de circular vuelven a su valor intrínseco que es cero.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Jun 2020)

Vamos a ver si ya nos enteramos de una vez que esto ya se ha hablado en el foro.

La plata es diamagnética, eso quiere decir que repele los campos magnéticos.

Es decir, si acercas un imán potente a una moneda que está apoyada de canto, dicho imán empujará levemente la moneda.

También se suele hacer la prueba colocando la moneda sobre un corcho que a su vez flota sobre un recipiente con agua, de esta forma se puede ver más claramente cómo la moneda es repelida y se desplaza en dirección contraria a la que acercas el imán.

Si una moneda es atraída por un imán, o bien es plata con "x" aleación o no es plata. (por ejemplo, plata alemana empleada en las fake eagles)
En ese caso la moneda presentará un mayor grosor y un peso específico de 8,5 en lugar de 10,50.

El oro es también diamagnético, aunque según mis pruebas personales, bastante menos.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jun 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿El oro también tiene esta propiedad o solamente la tiene la plata?
> Saludos.



El oro no.
La plata se polariza al deslizar el imán, lo que hace que ralentice el movimiento y se puede apreciar a simple vista.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues claro que las cosas tienen valor intrínseco. Ese valor puede ser mayor o menor, pero lo tienen.
> 
> Por el trabajo y coste que tiene el llegar a producirlo.
> Por el valor que pueda aportar.
> ...



Presisamente nada tiene valor intrínseco porque el valor es subjetivo.

El creer que el precio viene determinado por el trabajo que hace falta para producirlo, es la teoría marxista. Si eso fuera así, sería muy fácil ganar dinero produciendo un objeto o servicio, ya que cómo mínimo el cliente estaría dispuesto a pagarte el trabajo que ha sido necesario para producirlo y al menos sería imposible perder dinero. Como puedes observar en la realidad, eso no es asi.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Presisamente nada tiene valor intrínseco porque el valor es subjetivo.
> 
> El creer que el precio viene determinado por el trabajo que hace falta para producirlo, es la teoría marxista. Si eso fuera así, sería muy fácil ganar dinero produciendo un objeto o servicio, ya que cómo mínimo el cliente estaría dispuesto a pagarte el trabajo que ha sido necesario para producirlo y al menos sería imposible perder dinero. Como puedes observar en la realidad, eso no es asi.



Piensa bien lo que estás diciendo.
Deja de lado las teorías marxistas y resto de teorías.
Centrémonos en el significado, en los conceptos y en la lógica.

Valor
Intrínseco

Que algo tenga valor intrínseco significa que tiene un valor en sí mismo. Por los motivos y características que sean, pero en sí mismo.
Y por tanto, no es subjetivo a lo que los demás opinen o crean, sino que es intrínseco.

Todo tiene un valor.

No puedes decir que nada tiene valor. Es al revés, las cosas tienen valor. Unas más y otras menos.

¿Es lo mismo juntar un montoncito de arena de la playa con forma de castillo, que un castillo de verdad, bien grande y hermoso?
¿Tienen el mismo valor intrínseco?

Y así con todo.

Deja a un lado el dinero de papel y el oro. Que además son opuestos en ese sentido. Uno es totalmente subjetivo, el otro es totalmente intrínseco.

Pero céntrate en valor intrínseco de cualquier cosa.

Verás que unas tienen más y otras menos, incluso cero. Pero decir que nada tiene valor intrínseco es un sinsentido.

Nadie valoraría nada ni haría nada, si nada tuviera valor intrínseco, para qué valdría?

Se sustituyó moneda con valor intrínseco por moneda sin valor intrínseco, para timar al personal. Dando algo sin valor (pero con valor subjetivo) a cambio de todo tipo de bienes con valor intrínseco. Y ese es el mensaje del video del profesor Huerta de Soto.

Si lees su obra, verás que precisamente él condena la creación del dinero de la nada (sin valor intrínseco) porque crea automáticamente malas inversiones y acaban en crisis económicas importantes, que se repiten de forma cíclica. Porque el problema sigue estando ahí...

Por cierto yo también rompí un billete de 2000 pelas hace más de 25 años. Fue por otra historia, pero quería hacer ver que el dinero no era lo importante. Sentí esa sensación de romperlo y pude ver la reacción que creó, mayor que la del video....


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 343018



No se ve nada


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No se ve nada



Debe haber enlazado una imagen o archivo que ha sido borrado del foro y por eso da error 404.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Debe haber enlazado una imagen o archivo que ha sido borrado del foro y por eso da error 404.



Por eso, para que si lo ve, lo actualice o algo, si quiere, claro


----------



## Muttley (10 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Presisamente nada tiene valor intrínseco porque el valor es subjetivo.
> 
> El creer que el precio viene determinado por el trabajo que hace falta para producirlo, es la teoría marxista. Si eso fuera así, sería muy fácil ganar dinero produciendo un objeto o servicio, ya que cómo mínimo el cliente estaría dispuesto a pagarte el trabajo que ha sido necesario para producirlo y al menos sería imposible perder dinero. Como puedes observar en la realidad, eso no es asi.



Por alguna razón que se nos escapa, los indios del amazonas hace 1000 años, los egipcios hace 3000 años, los partos hace 2000 años, los vikingos hace 1000 años, los griegos y romanos hace 2500 y 2000 años, los chinos hace 1500 años, los españoles hace 500 años, los indígenas de Papúa o las tribus africanas o un país aislado durante siglos cómo Japon, TODOS, han otorgado valor intrínseco al oro y lo han usado como medio de intercambio. 
Me atrevo a decir que nunca ha habido una sistema social complejo, tal vez con la única salvedad de los inui por razones climáticas que no hayan dado valor al oro, lo hayan atesorado, lo hayan trabajado como adornos o haya funcionado como medio de intercambio.

De hecho, y ya lo que llama poderosamente la atención, es que da igual que mundo de fantasía la mente humana sea capaz de crear, con bestias voladoras, magos, espadas láser, gnomos, trolls, dioses asgardianos, muros de hielo que frenan caminantes blancos....TODAS tienen como eje principal el oro, su ambición y su conquista. 
Desde anillos forjados en oro para gobernarlos a todos, pasando por riquezas en cuevas de dragones llenas de monedas de oro, Enanos mineros, Conan doblegando reinos y su riqueza en oro, los Lannister siempre pagando sus deudas en oro....la mente humana no puede imaginar un mundo sin oro o sin su equivalente, ya sea presente, pasado o futuro, aquí o en mundos lejanos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Piensa bien lo que estás diciendo.
> Deja de lado las teorías marxistas y resto de teorías.
> Centrémonos en el significado, en los conceptos y en la lógica.
> 
> ...



Cuál es el precio que pagarías en €, teniendo en cuenta únicamente el valor intrínseco del oro, por ejemplo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por alguna razón que se nos escapa, los indios del amazonas hace 1000 años, los egipcios hace 3000 años, los partos hace 2000 años, los vikingos hace 1000 años, los griegos y romanos hace 2500 y 2000 años, los chinos hace 1500 años, los españoles hace 500 años, los indígenas de Papúa o las tribus africanas o un país aislado durante siglos cómo Japon, TODOS, han otorgado valor intrínseco al oro y lo han usado como medio de intercambio.
> Me atrevo a decir que nunca ha habido una sistema social complejo, tal vez con la única salvedad de los inui por razones climáticas que no hayan dado valor al oro, lo hayan atesorado, lo hayan trabajado como adornos o haya funcionado como medio de intercambio.
> 
> De hecho, y ya lo que llama poderosamente la atención, es que da igual que mundo de fantasía la mente humana sea capaz de crear, con bestias voladoras, magos, espadas láser, gnomos, trolls, dioses asgardianos, muros de hielo que frenan caminantes blancos....TODAS tienen como eje principal el oro, su ambición y su conquista.
> Desde anillos forjados en oro para gobernarlos a todos, pasando por riquezas en cuevas de dragones llenas de monedas de oro, Enanos mineros, Conan doblegando reinos y su riqueza en oro, los Lannister siempre pagando sus deudas en oro....la mente humana no puede imaginar un mundo sin oro o sin su equivalente, ya sea presente, pasado o futuro, aquí o en mundos lejanos.





tiene una esplicacion mucho mas sencillo.

Todas estas civilizaciones que has citado que es lo que buscaban principalmente ??

Mujeres.

Cuando enciendes la tele por la noche sobretodo ahora en verano que observas ??

Bichos acercandose al reflejo, la luz y el brillo atrae a los bichos.

Es el oro brillante ?? Posiblemente en esas epocas que has citado en las que no habia televisiones con telenovelas y series para atraer lo que esas civilizaciones querian el oro era una de las alternativas mas interesantes,

Asi que como puedes ver acabo de resolver lo que se te estaba escapando de por que buscaban oro, por su brillo para atraer bichos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Creo que a veces la gente se lía, con el dinero, el trabajo, el valor, las teorías,....

Es más simple que todo eso. 
Y dejando de lado el valor que pueda tener el oro, su función, etc. Que a la vista está si lo están tirando al fondo del mar o lo están acopiando como alma que lleva el diablo,.... desde siempre.

Pero es que todo tiene un valor mayor o menor por su valía propia, no por lo que la gente lo valore.

Y de todas las cosas que tienen valor intrínseco, las que más valoradas son o más valor podrían tener, son algunas más que otras.

Y en esa categoría especial, metería al agua, el oxígeno, el carbono (porque las necesitamos para vivir), y de las que no necesitamos para vivir, ahí está el oro entre las más valoradas, porque se necesita para otras cosas importantes, como son el intercambio en una sociedad.
A los animales seguro que les da igual, no lo utilizan. Pero los de dos patas, necesitamos arreglarnos entre nosotros si no queremos vivir como en la jungla con la ley de la selva. Y ahí hace falta "algo". Repásese la historia y analícese lo que ha funcionado y lo que no. Lo que ha sido valorado y ha pedurado y lo que pasó a la historia sin pena ni gloria tras un tiempo. Está todo ahí. Sólo hay que analizarlo un poco


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Jun 2020)

Ya... pero el novato quiere que se lo den masticao.

Leer libros y aprender historia es un rollo.

Mejor administrarlo en cápsulas de capa entérica sin valor intrínseco.


----------



## Baubens2 (10 Jun 2020)

Bajará a 1000 ofensiva d la imprenta


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Jun 2020)

BaubenSS dijo:


> Bajará a 1000 ofensiva d la imprenta



Que el dios de los payos te oiga...


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuál es el precio que pagarías en €, teniendo en cuenta únicamente el valor intrínseco del oro, por ejemplo?



Para el tema que nos ocupa del valor intrínseco de las cosas, da igual lo que alguien en concreto esté dispuesto a pagar por esas cosas. Entraríamos en terreno personal y es irrelevante.
El quid de la cuestión es que tiene valor por sí mismo.

Habrá quien esté dispuesto a pagar más o menos.

En el caso de tu pregunta sobre el oro. Precisamente, el oro tiene un gran mercado a nivel mundial, con precios al segundo en todo el mundo. Y cienes de cienes de transacciones continuamente. Se compra y se vende a cada momento. 

El cómo ese precio esté ajustado a su valor real, es otra cosa (manipulaciones, intereses, etc.). Pero el precio siempre ha estado y el elemento siempre ha sido valorado y bien valorado.

La frase "el tiempo es oro", equiparando y poniéndole valor a lo más preciado que tenemos (el tiempo) en forma de oro, ya dice mucho del valor que tiene.

De hecho, es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Porque si se valora con menos € una unidad en peso, ¿Cómo puedes saber que no se debe a una pérdida de valor en la moneda €, en lugar de una pérdida de valor intrínseco de la unidad en peso?

Si la unidad en peso es la misma.... y nunca mejor dicho con este elemento imperturbable,.... esa fluctuación se debe claramente a la moneda que lo mide, la cual es (ésta sí) carente de valor intrínseco en sí misma (papel, dígitos virtuales), y creada de la nada para beneficios de unos pocos, para más inri.


----------



## Satori (10 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Nadie valoraría nada ni haría nada, si nada tuviera valor intrínseco, para qué valdría?



Ni el oro ni ninguna mercancía tiene valor intrínseco. El valor se lo dan las circunstancias.

El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.

Y no sería la primera vez que le ocurriera a un metal; hubo un tiempo en el que el aluminio era mas valioso que el oro:

Slate’s Use of Your Data

Y así todo depende de las circunstancias. En mi casa llenar una piscina de agua potable me cuesta unos pocos euros. Si estuviera en el desierto perdido tras varios días, pagaría lo que me pidieran por una botella de agua.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuál es el precio que pagarías en €, teniendo en cuenta únicamente el valor intrínseco del oro, por ejemplo?



1. Vivimos en una sociedad compleja con división del trabajo

2. La división del trabajo requiere usar dinero para poder funcionar

3. El dinero tiene que servir como unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor. 

4. Hay dos tipos de dinero: uno requiere que un Estado obligue a usarlo porque no tiene valor intrínseco y otro no requiere un Estado que lo imponga ya que tiene valor intrínseco por sus cualidades monetarias.

5. El poder del Estado es temporal por lo que el medio de pago que impone tiene un valor igualmente temporal y no es por tanto una buena reserva de valor. Además, los Estados siempre acaban abusando del medio de pago que imponen ya que lo usan para financiar sus gastos y acaban erosionando su poder adquisitivo que acaba igualmente volviendo a su valor intrínseco que es cercano a cero.

6. El oro sirve mejor que el dinero estatal como reserva de valor ya que no depende de poderes temporales que lo impongan.

7. Todo tiene características intrínsecas que hace que tengan una utilidad: el agua quita la sed, el aire permite respirar, la comida alimentarte... Y el oro, por sus características físicas y químicas, es el mejor material que hay en la naturaleza para servir como dinero.

8. Vuelve al punto 1.

Si en algún punto no estás de acuerdo, avisa y lo debatimos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2020)

Powell anunciará hoy el control total de la curva de tipos del dólar | Estrategias de Inversión

*Los bancos centrales añaden 31 toneladas de oro a sus reservas en abril*

*"Es preciso tener en cuenta que si China anunciase que sus reservas de oro ascendiesen a 20.000 toneladas en lugar de las 2.000 declaradas, probablemente el dólar se desplomaría y EEUU lo consideraría como un acto hostíl**. "*


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No se ve nada


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.
> 
> .



Creo que el mejor subproducto de la fusión es el chocolate negro con almendras. Pero si la fusión es fría, el subproducto es el crocante helado...también muy rico


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Ni el oro ni ninguna mercancía tiene valor intrínseco. El valor se lo dan las circunstancias.
> 
> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.
> 
> ...



Hombre


Satori dijo:


> Ni el oro ni ninguna mercancía tiene valor intrínseco. El valor se lo dan las circunstancias.
> 
> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.
> 
> ...



Hombre! Alguien con sentido común


----------



## Vilux (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.



Si las abuelas tuviesen ruedas serían bicicletas.

Una buena razón de sentido común para no invertir en bicis.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Ni el oro ni ninguna mercancía tiene valor intrínseco. El valor se lo dan las circunstancias.



El oro tiene propiedades físicas y químicas que lo convierten en el mejor material para servir como dinero.

El dinero es necesario en una sociedad basada en la división del trabajo. Es cierto que sin división del trabajo el oro tendría menos valor ya que no hace falta usar dinero.

En las circunstancias actuales con división del trabajo, el oro es valioso. Por ese motivo lo guardan los bancos centrales.



Satori dijo:


> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y *el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. *



El dinero lo puedes definir precisamente por esa cualidad: todo el mundo desea tenerlo. Su utilidad marginal apenas desciende con cada unidad adicional por lo que su demanda tiende a infinito.

Por ese motivo la gente y los bancos centrales lo atesoran ya que es la mejor reserva de valor hasta la fecha.



Satori dijo:


> Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.



Cada vez se encuentran minas con menos gradación de oro, veo difícil que se encuentren esas minas que dices...

Ejemplos de cosas que no han ocurrido en los últimos miles de años o de futuros inventos de energía ilimitada y gratuita no son un gran argumento respecto al valor actual del oro.



Satori dijo:


> Y no sería la primera vez que le ocurriera a un metal; hubo un tiempo en el que el aluminio era mas valioso que el oro:
> 
> Slate’s Use of Your Data



Estás confundiendo valor y precio. Te lo reformulo correctamente: hubo un tiempo que el aluminio tenía más precio que el oro. 

El aluminio tiene otras propiedades intrínsecas diferentes a las del oro que hacen que no sirva como dinero. El aluminio se oxida y se degrada mientras que el oro es químicamente inerte lo cual confiere al oro mejores características para ser usado como dinero.

Hay muchas cosas que tienen más precio que el oro pero no es el precio lo que les confiere propiedades monetarias. El uranio es más caro que el oro pero es radiactivo por lo que no sirve ni servirá como dinero...


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Ni el oro ni ninguna mercancía tiene valor intrínseco. El valor se lo dan las circunstancias.
> 
> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.
> 
> ...



Si para ti nada tiene valor intrínseco, no sé si entiendes el significado de valor y el significado de intrínseco.

Una cosa es lo que se esté dispuesto a pagar (por ejemplo en moneda) por algo que tiene X valor, y otra cosa es el valor que esa cosa tiene en sí misma.

Si mañana caen toneladas de oro del cielo, el oro seguirá teniendo valor intrínseco. Otra cosa es que nadie estuviera dispuesto a pagar un chavo por él, según tu ejemplo. Pero seguiría teniendo el valor intrínseco que tiene.

Y si al día siguiente del gran acontecimiento de la historia (toneladas de oro lloviendo del cielo) esas toneladas desaparecieran como por arte de magia (rarro rarrro) , volvería a ser valorado como dos días antes. Y el oro seguiría teniendo su mismo valor intrínseco, pasara lo que pasara alrededor, y lo valoren como lo valoren.

Si ponemos ejemplos de hipótesis que no han ocurrido nunca en la historia y queremos que nos valgan como argumento que valida una teoría que niega el valor intrínseco de las cosas.... pues podemos poner muchos ejemplos.

Pero decir que todo es igual, que todo tiene valor intrínseco cero, que todo depende del color con que se mire, de lo que lo queramos valorar,....
Es relativizarlo todo y pasar de un estado de realidad a un estado de ficción, de probabilidades virtuales,.... de nada en concreto.
Aplicaría al oro, al loro y al moro. Ni siquiera se podría hablar de nada. No sé como viviríamos pero bueno.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Creo que el mejor subproducto de la fusión es el chocolate negro con almendras. Pero si la fusión es fría, el subproducto es el crocante helado...también muy rico


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Hombre
> 
> Hombre! Alguien con sentido común



Entiendo que te gusta Fukuoka así que te lo explico en sus términos:

*Todo sistema complejo (la economía lo es) tiende al equilibrio*. Los intentos de interferir en ese sistema lo desequilibran obligando a nuevas intervenciones hasta que finalmente colapsa.

Tras el colapso producido por intervenir en un sistema complejo, la naturaleza vuelve a abrirse paso y sus elementos interrelacionados vuelven poco a poco al equilibrio inicial. Observa los diferentes elementos y verás las complejas interacciones que hay entre una parte y el resto...

*Cuál es el elemento monetario al que se vuelve una y otra vez cuando las intervenciones externas (dinero estatal) acaban haciendo colapsar el sistema complejo que es la economía?*

Porque ocurre eso de forma natural? Porque no requiere intervenciones externas, el mejor material de la naturaleza para ser dinero vuelve una y otra vez para ocupar su lugar natural y recuperar así el equilibrio del sistema. Ese elemento es el oro: 5.000 años de historia lo confirman.


----------



## Satori (10 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estás confundiendo valor y precio. Te lo reformulo correctamente: hubo un tiempo que el aluminio tenía más precio que el oro.
> 
> El aluminio tiene otras propiedades intrínsecas diferentes a las del oro que hacen que no sirva como dinero. El aluminio se oxida y se degrada mientras que el oro es químicamente inerte lo cual confiere al oro mejores características para ser usado como dinero.



el aluminio apenas se oxida: lo hace solo de una manera muy superficial y ya. 

¿El aluminio se oxida? | Quimitube

en realidad, el aluminio podría ser usado como dinero sin ningún problema si no fuese por su abundancia, Es más,
sustituiría ventajosamente al oro y a la plata dado que es mucho más ligero y por tanto más fácil de transportar.

E insisto, si por cualquier circunstancia el oro dejara de ser escaso, su cotización se desplomaría al igual que cualquier otra mercancía. Oferta y demanda, pura y dura. 

El dinero es, como el lenguaje, pura convención humana, surgida de la necesidad de superar las limitaciones del trueque.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.



Independientemente del debate sobre el valor intrínseco, eso solo podría ser así en el caso de que el precio del oro estuviese ligado al oro físico. Pero al parecer y para sorpresa de muchos entre los cuales me incluyo, la compra y venta de oro físico apenas tiene repercusión en el precio del oro, como se ha demostrado con datos alguna vez en este foro (no sé si en este hilo). 

En el teórico caso de que alguna vez desaparecieran los mercados que realmente determinan su precio spot, y quedara solo el oro físico, lo primero que supongo que ocurriría sería una subida de precio descomunal. A partir de ahí mucha mina en Siberia tendría que ser para que todos los que tengan oro físico desde antes no hubieran hecho un buen negocio. 

Aparte de que nadie va a Siberia a buscar oro porque hace un frío de cojones. Todo el mundo va al Oeste americano, que parece que no hemos aprendido nada de las películas de Hollywood.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> el aluminio apenas se oxida: lo hace solo de una manera muy superficial y ya.
> 
> ¿El aluminio se oxida? | Quimitube
> 
> ...



Vale, si ocurriese algo que no ha ocurrido en los últimos miles de años y que presumiblemente no ocurrirá en los próximos miles de años el oro dejaría de servir como dinero.

Por cierto, no te olvides que cuando descubran la piedra filosofal que transforma el plomo en oro pasará lo mismo. Llevan miles de años buscándola pero tal vez la descubran dentro de poco.

Ah! Y no te olvides del rey Midas, cuando vuelva por aquí el oro dejará de servir como dinero...


----------



## Satori (10 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vale, si ocurriese algo que no ha ocurrido en los últimos miles de años y que presumiblemente no ocurrirá en los próximos miles de años el oro dejaría de servir como dinero.
> 
> Por cierto, no te olvides que cuando descubran la piedra filosofal que transforma el plomo en oro pasará lo mismo. Llevan miles de años buscándola pero tal vez la descubran dentro de poco.
> 
> Ah! Y no te olvides del rey Midas, cuando vuelva por aquí el oro dejará de servir como dinero...



Lo he puesto como hipótesis, y está muy claro que si por cualquier circunstancia el oro fuese abundante como por ejemplo lo es el hierro, no valdría apenas nada.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Lo he puesto como hipótesis, y está muy claro que si por cualquier circunstancia el oro fuese abundante como por ejemplo lo es el hierro, no valdría apenas nada.



Tu hipótesis es irrebatible pero...

Qué valor tiene una hipótesis con casi ninguna posibilidad de que ocurra?

Si te guías por hipótesis que tienen muy pocas probabilidades de cumplirse no creo que te vaya a ir muy bien en la vida...


----------



## Carlx (10 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tu hipótesis es irrebatible pero...
> 
> Qué valor tiene una hipótesis con casi ninguna posibilidad de que ocurra?
> 
> Si te guías por hipótesis que tienen muy pocas probabilidades de cumplirse no creo que te vaya a ir muy bien en la vida...



El precio del oro es, en realidad, una expresión del valor del dólar: 

“El precio del oro es… el recíproco del papel moneda. En el régimen actual de intercambio de oro, el precio del oro representa el valor del dólar fijado por la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos con relación al oro”

El rol monetario del oro


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> El precio del oro es, en realidad, una expresión del valor del dólar:
> 
> “El precio del oro es… el recíproco del papel moneda. En el régimen actual de intercambio de oro, el precio del oro representa el valor del dólar fijado por la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos con relación al oro”
> 
> El rol monetario del oro




Eso es lo que pensaban los keynesianos antes 1971. Pero es justo lo contrario, es el precio del billete una representación, simbólica y artificial, del valor del oro.

Parece ser que muchos economistas pronosticaron que una vez acaba la paridad oro-dolar, el oro bajaría inmensamente de valor... después de todo ¿si el oro ya no iba a ser directamente intercambiable por el todopoderoso dolar...quién iba a querer oro?

Pero la realidad es tozuda, y ya sabemos lo que valía una onza en 1971 y lo que vale un onza hoy.


----------



## tastas (10 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> TODOS, han otorgado valor intrínseco al oro y lo han usado como medio de intercambio.



¿Cómo se hace para otorgar valor a algo que se supone que lo tiene por sí mismo?

El valor es subjetivo, las propiedades de la materia no. Las propiedades del oro son las que lo convierten en el mejor dinero que hemos tenido hasta ahora.

El oro tiene 79 átomos y 19.3g/ml. Es más fácil de transportar, acuñar y conservar que otras alternativas monetarias como la sal o el ganado. Y es más escaso, pues cuesta mucho más trabajo de conseguir que el cobre o la plata. Eso es objetivo.
Que el oro sea preferible a otra cosa dependerá de las circunstancias y de preferencias individuales. Es subjetivo.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2020)

Yo lo que no entiendo es si uno piensa que el oro no tiene valor, que ahora vale mañana no, etc. ¿Qué más les da entonces?
Si tienen razón y a ellos no les afecta en nada,... ¿por qué se preocupan tanto?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Jun 2020)

Creo que en los últimos experimentos dentro del campo de la fusión fría para a obtener energía neta. Se ha usado la sonoluminiscencia. Con resultados, digamos, controvertidos. Ya que energía neta más bien poca. Pero se ha obtenido como subproducto bono americano a diez años en el experimento inicial. Y acciones del varias compañías del S&P 500 durante un intento de replicar los resultados, por una prestigiosa universidad de Elda (Alicante)


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jun 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace para otorgar valor a algo que se supone que lo tiene por sí mismo?
> 
> El valor es subjetivo, las propiedades de la materia no. Las propiedades del oro son las que lo convierten en el mejor dinero que hemos tenido hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



El mejor dinero que hemos tenido hasta ahora?.... 
Quieres decir que de ahora en adelante dejará de serlo?
El candidato a destronarlo será bitcoin o otras criptos?.... 

No se Rick, seguiré unos años más manteniendo el Au, para ver qué tal...


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Jun 2020)

Corre, cambia mejor tus horros por latunes, pastillas potabilizadoras, whisky, tabaco, escopetas y munición mientras puedas que vienen los 4 chinetes de la poca leche mejol...

Y ve buscando un clan de etnianos o albanokosovares apañao del que hacerte hamijo


----------



## estupeharto (11 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ya... pero el novato quiere que se lo den masticao.
> 
> Leer libros y aprender historia es un rollo.
> 
> Mejor administrarlo en cápsulas de capa entérica sin valor intrínseco.



No, pero luego lo agradecen


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2020)

Realmente gente como @Satori o @Fukuoka San no vienen buscando información que les permita tener un mapa mental de la realidad que se parezca a la propia realidad para poder tomar decisiones pertinentes.

Vienen al hilo buscando confirmación de su absurdo mapa de la realidad. Un mapa de la realidad en el que los bancos centrales guardan piedras amarillas que no se comen cuando podrían guardar por ejemplo melones y sandías que están muy ricos. Cualquier hipótesis disparatada sirve para confirmar sus delirios: se van a descubrir minas gigantescas, caerán meteoritos llenos de oro y si no caen lanzaremos cohetes que nos los traigan... 

Es igual que intentes explicar de forma racional que el oro es el elemento con mejores cualidades monetarias que existe y que por eso es utilizado como reserva de valor y atesorado por bancos centrales o inversores. Antes que aceptar lo obvio retorceran la realidad con hipótesis fabulosas dejando atrás toda lógica.

"Si mañana cada habitante de la tierra se encuentra una pepita de oro de dos kilogramos el oro dejará de tener valor"... Fantasías de ese calibre se convierten en hipótesis irrebatibles que sirven para validar su mapa mental de la realidad en un ejercicio de malabarismo mental digno de ser estudiado.

De todas formas, este tipo de apariciones fugaces en los diferentes hilos del oro que ha habido en el foro tienen algo en común: la gente percibe que algo no va bien. Unos entrarán al hilo buscando información sin participar y tomarán la decisión que corresponda. Otros entran buscando confirmación de que el oro no es más que una piedra amarilla que tiene valor porque la gente que la demanda no entiende como funciona el mundo... Sueltan alguna chorrada y se van para no tener que discutir con "locos" que encima intentan vacilarles cuando tratan de explicar sus elaboradas hipótesis al respecto.

Si mañana todo el mundo se encontrase una "pepita de oro":


----------



## Ignorante1 (12 Jun 2020)

Alguien que pulula por aquí de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (12 Jun 2020)

Para mí el asunto es sencillo. Es una cuestión de psicología social, y al final somos psicología. 7000.000.000 personas piensan que el oro es algo muy valioso. Para que dejara de serlo tendría que haber un consenso global y simultáneo en ese sentido. Simplemente creo que esa circunstancia es imposible.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2020)

Disculpad por el off topic, dejo aquí un link a un hilo que por su relación con el tema monetario va a influir en el mercado del oro:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

En las dos últimas semanas el FMI y el foro económico mundial a través de sus máximos dirigentes dicen que es urgente un "Gran Reset" económico para adaptarlo al supuesto cambio climático. Insisten en la necesidad de un impuesto global para el CO2 gestionado de forma centralizada.

De aprobarse dicho mercado, la divisa en la que esté denominado va a ser la nueva divisa mundial ya que obliga a todos los países a guardar reservas para el pago de las emisiones de CO2.

Impuesto global = divisa global


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jun 2020)

Jodo 35000 el Kilo... Ese meme tiene ya su tiempo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (12 Jun 2020)

Cuando las mujeres acepten anillos de hierro o de cobre para su alianza de boda, ese día el oro dejará de tener valor.

Me da a mi que pasarán muchos años hasta que llegue ese día.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jun 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Cuando las mujeres acepten anillos de hierro o de cobre para su alianza de boda, ese día el oro dejará de tener valor.
> 
> Me da a mi que pasarán muchos años hasta que llegue ese día.



Cuando encuentre a una de esas que acepten hierro o cobre quizas me case y tenga hijos con ella.

Mientras tanto optare por alquilar, espero que tu no hayas optado por otra cosa diferente.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (13 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Hombre
> 
> Hombre! Alguien con sentido común



No, una cosa es el sentido común y otra la racionalización. Lo que ha expuesto el forero es una racionalización, concretamente basada en lo que en filosofía de la ciencia se llama proponer un supuesto ad hoc. Sentido común sería si el supuesto fuera altamente probable, y en este caso no solo no lo es, sino que ni siquiera está nada claro que las consecuencias fueran las que propone. Sin ir más lejos, esa supermina prodigiosa tendría unos propietarios que no tendrían ningún interés en que el precio de su producto se viniera abajo, para lo cual existen métodos de control, como por ejemplo se hace con la producción de petróleo.


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> El oro tiene cierto valor en las condiciones actuales por su escasez y el deseo de mucha gente de poseerlo. Si mañana se descubre una mina de oro lo suficientemente grande en el permafrost siberiano, o se descubre la fusión fría (por poner ejemplos) que tenga como producto residual el oro, su cotización se desplomaría.
> 
> Y no sería la primera vez que le ocurriera a un metal; hubo un tiempo en el que el aluminio era mas valioso que el oro



No existe mina en el mundo que pueda influir en el mercado del oro.
Si dispusiéramos de energía barata e ilimitada el progreso económico y científico sería tan enorme que lo único que se desplomaría sería Calopez y Burbuja.info.

Emperadores y bocadillos: cuando el aluminio era más caro que el oro - ULUM

Descubren el origen de todo el oro y la plata de la Tierra

Fusión fría: anatomía de un 'fraude' científico | OpenMind


----------



## derepen (13 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Realmente gente como @Satori o @Fukuoka San no vienen buscando información que les permita tener un mapa mental de la realidad que se parezca a la propia realidad para poder tomar decisiones pertinentes.
> 
> Vienen al hilo buscando confirmación de su absurdo mapa de la realidad. Un mapa de la realidad en el que los bancos centrales guardan piedras amarillas que no se comen cuando podrían guardar por ejemplo melones y sandías que están muy ricos. Cualquier hipótesis disparatada sirve para confirmar sus delirios: se van a descubrir minas gigantescas, caerán meteoritos llenos de oro y si no caen lanzaremos cohetes que nos los traigan...
> 
> ...



Hola, una duda.

Entiendo que ese dinero lo imprime la Fed y le dice a los bancos que está disponible. Les dice también que el tipo de interés al que se lo presta es el 0.25% (o eso creo) y ellos pueden cogerlo y hacer lo que les de la gana, como por ejemplo comprar acciones. ¿Es eso correcto?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jun 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola, una duda.
> 
> Entiendo que ese dinero lo imprime la Fed y le dice a los bancos que está disponible. Les dice también que el tipo de interés al que se lo presta es el 0.25% (o eso creo) y ellos pueden cogerlo y hacer lo que les de la gana, como por ejemplo comprar acciones. ¿Es eso correcto?



Es tan correcto que verlo escrito sonroja...


----------



## derepen (13 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es tan correcto que verlo escrito sonroja...



Gracias.

Una duda más, ¿Es posible rastrear esta información? En otras palabras, ¿Es pública?

Me refiero a la cantidad imprimida por la Fed, la cantidad que piden prestada los bancos y la cantidad que los bancos invierten en bolsa. 

Supongo que el último paso al ser los bancos entidades privadas ya no se podrá saber... pero por preguntar.

En esta misma página hay un gráfico con M1, M2 y M3 pero la verdad es que no tengo muy claro qué es cada cosa.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola, una duda.
> 
> Entiendo que ese dinero lo imprime la Fed y le dice a los bancos que está disponible. Les dice también que el tipo de interés al que se lo presta es el 0.25% (o eso creo) y ellos pueden cogerlo y hacer lo que les de la gana, como por ejemplo comprar acciones. ¿Es eso correcto?



Es un poco más liado. Básicamente, crean dinero de la nada, se lo entregan al gobierno, empresas y bancos y estos crean una deuda.
El gobierno aumenta la deuda pública con bonos por ejemplo. Y los trabajadores vía impuestos pagarán esa deuda.
Con los bancos y empresas lo mismo.

Al fin y al cabo es dinero creado de la nada, que se inyecta en el sistema, en forma de deuda, que genera intereses y hace que se tenga que crear más dinero para cubrir capital e intereses, inflacción, etc.
Ese dinero "nuevo" llega primero a "unos", los amiguetes, que lo pueden utilizar "antes"´, obteniendo otra ventaja añadida.

Dicho de otra manera, el dinero que entra nuevo creado de la nada, adquiere su valor sustrayéndolo del valor del dinero que había en circulación.
No se crean bienes de la nada. Sólo ese dinero, a competir con los bienes. Luego ROBA a los demás poseedores de dinero directamente.

Más adelante los precios subirán como consecuencia del aumento de la masa monetaria. Eso será una desventaja para quien tenía dinero anterior.

O sea, que crean dinero de la nada. Unos pocos hacen uso de él. La deuda crece. Los impuestos crecen. Los ahorradores y los que tenían dinero anterior ven disminuido su poder adquisitivo. Unos viven del dinero creado de la nada, mientras que el resto tienen que trabajar y crear bienes para obtener ese dinero.

Más o menos, para entendernos. Un sistema perverso, en el que nos tienen atrapados, como esclavos.


----------



## derepen (13 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es un poco más liado. Básicamente, crean dinero de la nada, se lo entregan al gobierno, empresas y bancos y estos crean una deuda.
> El gobierno aumenta la deuda pública con bonos por ejemplo. Y los trabajadores vía impuestos pagarán esa deuda.
> Con los bancos y empresas lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Interesante, gracias. 

¿Y crees que es posible seguir de forma cuantitativa los pasos que sigue ese dinero?


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Interesante, gracias.
> 
> ¿Y crees que es posible seguir de forma cuantitativa los pasos que sigue ese dinero?



Hombre, eso ya se complica.
¿Pero para qué lo quieres saber?
¿Y a qué te refieres cuando dices "seguir de forma cuantitativa los pasos que sigue"?

Yo sabiendo lo que están haciendo. Viendo las consecuencias que tiene. Viendo las cantidades exponenciales que están metiendo...
Las cuentas ya se pierden.... más arriba o más abajo, qué más da! Si a los cuatro días le meten otro meneo y todo vuelve a cambiar.... para peor....
Y luego hay un montón de efectos multiplicadores.

Lo importante más allá de las cifras, es el análisis de cómo esto funciona y cómo repercute.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Interesante, gracias.
> 
> ¿Y crees que es posible seguir de forma cuantitativa los pasos que sigue ese dinero?




Como te ha explicado estupeharto, lo importante es que solo unos pocos tienen acceso de primeras a ese dinero nuevo, y en ese primer momento aun no hay efecto inflacionario, y con eso y la información privilegiada que manejan le sacan tinta china a esas perrillas.

Luego el dinero se va filtrando hacia abajo con el tiempo, pero eso dinero filtrado ya no tiene el mismo valor, porque hay más masa monetaria en circulación (inflación) y porque la "decisiones buenas" ya han sido tomadas por los primeros escalones de la pirámide...

Busca sobre el efecto Cantillon:

¿Qué es el efecto Cantillon?


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Realmente gente como @Satori o @Fukuoka San no vienen buscando información que les permita tener un mapa mental de la realidad que se parezca a la propia realidad para poder tomar decisiones pertinentes.
> 
> Vienen al hilo buscando confirmación de su absurdo mapa de la realidad. Un mapa de la realidad en el que los bancos centrales guardan piedras amarillas que no se comen cuando podrían guardar por ejemplo melones y sandías que están muy ricos. Cualquier hipótesis disparatada sirve para confirmar sus delirios: se van a descubrir minas gigantescas, caerán meteoritos llenos de oro y si no caen lanzaremos cohetes que nos los traigan...
> 
> ...



Estás equivocado, interpretas lo que escribo creyendo que estoy en contra del oro, pero la panecea no existe. Al no estar tú absolutamente seguro de que el oro es realmente y en toda circunstancia una forma de asegurar el poder adquisitivo, tus dudas las proyectas en mí.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Al no estar tú absolutamente seguro de que el oro es realmente y en toda circunstancia una forma de asegurar el poder adquisitivo, tus dudas las proyectas en mí.



El oro garantiza el poder adquisitivo salvo en las hipótesis de @Satori que son supuestos altamente improbables como para ser tenidos en cuenta. 

Es mucho más probable que el emisor del token monetario que impone el estado abuse de su privilegio y vaya erosionando su poder adquisitivo reflejándose así frente al oro:




Tarde o temprano acaban volviendo a su valor intrínseco que es cercano a cero ya que periódicamente los Estados cambian de token dejando al anterior sin valor y transfiriendo riqueza de unos a otros en el proceso (reformas monetarias).

Frente al resto de divisas estatales el oro no tiene competidor lo que le convierte en la vara de medir para ver qué ocurre realmente en la economía. Midiendo en oro se puede ver otra realidad: el sistema monetario actual falló en el año 2000 con la burbuja de las puntocom y desde entonces sigue cayendo. Lo explico en este hilo:
Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

Medir los precios con unidades de medida que no son buenas reservas de valor hace que se perciba una ilusión respecto a lo que realmente ocurre. Se puede, por ejemplo, ver las bolsas en máximos históricos en la divisa estatal mientras la economía colapsa. 

Por lo tanto, midiendo en oro se ve algo más parecido a la realidad, en esta página puedes enviar gráficas de diferentes activos medidas en oro:

True Prices Measured in Gold


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como te ha explicado estupeharto, lo importante es que solo unos pocos tienen acceso de primeras a ese dinero nuevo, y en ese primer momento aun no hay efecto inflacionario, y con eso y la información privilegiada que manejan le sacan tinta china a esas perrillas.
> 
> Luego el dinero se va filtrando hacia abajo con el tiempo, pero eso dinero filtrado ya no tiene el mismo valor, porque hay más masa monetaria en circulación (inflación) y porque la "decisiones buenas" ya han sido tomadas por los primeros escalones de la pirámide...
> 
> ...



Sí, y aparte que lo importante es que crean dinero de la nada para unos pocos y el resto a trabajar para ellos a cambio de ese dinerito.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Estás equivocado, interpretas lo que escribo creyendo que estoy en contra del oro, pero la panecea no existe. Al no estar tú absolutamente seguro de que el oro es realmente y en toda circunstancia una forma de asegurar el poder adquisitivo, tus dudas las proyectas en mí.





Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro garantiza el poder adquisitivo salvo en las hipótesis de @Satori que son supuestos altamente improbables como para ser tenidos en cuenta.
> 
> Es mucho más probable que el emisor del token monetario que impone el estado abuse de su privilegio y vaya erosionando su poder adquisitivo reflejándose así frente al oro:
> 
> ...



Creo que ese gráfico expresa pruebas reales y convincentes sobre los hechos.

No se trata de creencias, interpretaciones, dudas y demás....

Se trata de hechos consumados.
Y de lógica.

Si esto es lo que ha pasado. Si vemos lo que tenemos delante. Si vemos lo que hacen....
Joder, si es que está a la vista de todos....

Los papeles de monopoly no son buena elección..... La historia lo ha demostrado......
Te dicen una cosa y hacen otra..... Y vuelta a empezar, porque como de lo que se trata es de robar y controlar a los demás,.... tienen que volver a hacer lo mismo....
Mientras quieran conseguir lo mismo, seguirán utilizando métodos similares.... o sea, en este caso, papelitos sin valor que te dicen que valen... y a la vuelta de la esquina, cuando la cosa pete por los desequilibrios que crea el desequilibrio (porque es un desequilibrio desde el inicio y como es lógico va de mal en peor hasta que peta. Que es lo que persiguen para poder recoger sus ganancias después de la ruina) .......cambio de papeles y a jugar de nuevo.... No lo vemos?


----------



## Daviot (14 Jun 2020)

Bueno, esta semana la cosa va a estar interesante. El precio del oro sigue comportándose muy fuerte aunque tenemos la incertidumbre del doble cruce de la muerte que se produjo en el gráfico de 4 horas y en la cotización en dólares. Hay que esperar a ver si revierte la figura completamente o si se rinde con el paso del tiempo y decide bajar un poco el ritmo de subida.









No olvidemos que en la gráfica diaria sigue muy fuerte y que el próximo nivel hacia arriba está en los 1800 dólares (1607 euros). Esta es una resistencia muy fuerte y que va a ser muy difícil que la sobrepase a la primera. Lo más probable es que la toque, baje y luego vuelva a atacarla más veces. En el chart es la línea en color naranja.


----------



## Pedrusco Filosofal (14 Jun 2020)

fondo español anti-burbujas que gana un 40%:
*"El oro está al inicio de un superciclo"*

Entrevista a Diego Parrilla, gestor del fondo Quadriga Ígneo, conocido como el "anticrisis"

Bolsamania | 14 jun, 2020


Hace dos años, la gestora Quadriga Asset Managers lanzaba el fondo de Diego Parrilla, uno de los analistas de materias primas y macroeconomía más conocidos del panorama internacional gracias a su paso por firmas como JPMorgan, Goldman Sachs, Merrill Lynch u Old Mutual, entre otras. Famoso por haber publicado varios libros, uno de ellos junto a Daniel Lacalle, el gestor se aventuró a poner en práctica su teoría anticrisis y anti-burbujas. La crisis del Covid-19 le ha dado la razón. Quadriga Ígneo se dispara más de un 40% este año tras haber sido el mejor fondo del mundo en febrero, cuando ganó un 10% en los prolegómenos de la pandemia. ¿Su palanca? “El oro está al inicio de un superciclo”.



Bolsamanía: Quadriga Ígneo gana más de un 40%. ¿Cuál es la clave de su éxito en un momento tan delicado como el actual?



Diego Parrilla: Es una estrategia de inversión basada en el concepto de anti-burbuja, que invierte principalmente en oro, bonos del Tesoro Americano y seguros financieros frente a caídas en activos de riesgo como la renta variable o el crédito. Por construcción, se trata de un fondo altamente conservador. Busca la protección del capital además de generar retornos absolutos durante mercados adversos y hostiles, cuando los inversores más los necesitan. Es el equivalente al portero en un equipo de futbol. Para poder ganar, primero hay que no perder.



No solo es que el fondo esté en positivo cuando la gran mayoría está en negativo, sino que el fondo se ha disparado. ¿Cómo se explica este tirón?



_Creo que el oro se encuentra en la fase inicial de superciclo que podría llevarle a valoraciones muy elevadas. El oro es la anti-burbuja de la burbuja del papel moneda. Las políticas monetarias y fiscales sin límites de los bancos centrales y los gobiernos no resuelven los problemas, sino que lo único que hacen es retrasar, transferir, transformar, y agrandar los problemas_. Los bonos del Tesoro Americano son un activo anticrisis, pero no necesariamente un activo anti-burbuja. _Es decir, son activos que pueden funcionar bien durante las crisis,_* pero no están artificialmente baratos, como es el caso del oro*. Pero la parte más importante de la estrategia o, por lo menos, la más explosiva es la que nos ofrecen los seguros financieros. Solo compramos opciones, lo que permite tener el riesgo muy controlado (la pérdida está limitada a la prima gastada), pero con ganancias potenciales importantes. Intentamos comprar seguros que nos protejan contra bajadas en activos de riesgo y contra subidas en activos defensivos. La combinación es muy positiva y puede generar grandes ganancias cuando más lo necesitan los inversores.



El sector de las materias primas ha sido duramente castigado durante la crisis del coronavirus. Sin embargo, su fondo, categorizado como de metales preciosos, se ha desmarcado al alza. ¿Qué se puede esperar a futuro?



_*Todos los activos reales, incluidos los metales preciosos, se van a beneficiar de la inflación. Pero el oro va a ser uno de los principales beneficiarios, ya que, además de ser un activo real, es el activo monetario por excelencia. ¿Qué ocurre cuando es el dólar es el que se devalúa, qué moneda o activo ofrece ese respaldo monetario universalmente aceptado? El oro. Hay muchos analistas e inversores de prestigio que defienden que, además del oro, las criptomonedas pueden ofrecer una alternativa viable, pero yo soy bastante escéptico y creo que el uso de las criptomonedas se reducirá a transacciones privadas y no tanto como medio universal de pago, porque los gobiernos y bancos centrales lo harán ilegal, limitando su uso en el comercio mundial.*_



¿Se cree el ‘rally’ del último mes en los mercados?



La distorsión de las valoraciones es notable. El pasado lunes vimos como Estados Unidos entraba oficialmente en recesión a la vez que el Nasdaq hacía récord histórico o el S&P 500 recuperaba la totalidad de las pérdidas del 2020, algo difícil de creer dada la ralentización de la economía y el importante daño sufrido. El optimismo es un tanto excesivo y recomendamos prudencia. Los mercados ofrecen una oportunidad para tomar beneficios en los delanteros (bolsa y crédito) y aumentar la posición en defensas y porteros (oro o Ígneo, por ejemplo). Este proceso de rebalanceo de carteras nos permite aprovecharnos de la volatilidad e irracionalidad de los mercados, en vez de pelearnos con ella.



¿Siente que está más valorado entre los inversores internacionales que entre los españoles?



Tras más de dos décadas trabajando fuera de España para importantes bancos de inversión y gestoras, me ha sorprendido muy favorablemente el apoyo que hemos recibido desde el primer día de importantes inversores, tanto dentro como fuera de España. Muchos de ellos ya me conocían, lo que ha ayudado mucho, sobre todo al principio. Confiamos en que nuestros resultados han ayudado a nuestros inversores, tanto en España como fuera, a proteger el capital y generar importantes resultados, que es lo más importante.

El fondo español anti-burbujas que gana un 40%: "El oro está al inicio de un superciclo"


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Creo que ese gráfico expresa pruebas reales y convincentes sobre los hechos.
> 
> No se trata de creencias, interpretaciones, dudas y demás....
> 
> ...



Que el Fiat pierde poder adquisitivo no hay duda, la duda es si realmente el oro lo mantiene. Lo que valía 3600€ cuando el precio del oro estaba ahí, vale ahora 5100€?


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Que el Fiat pierde poder adquisitivo no hay duda, la duda es si realmente el oro lo mantiene. Lo que valía 3600€ cuando el precio del oro estaba ahí, vale ahora 5100€?



Esas cifras de 3600 € y 5100 € no sé de dónde vienen.
El oro que yo sepa no ha estado a 3600 €

Si mantiene su valor o no, el tiempo lo dirá... o lo viene diciendo desde hace miles de años mejor dicho....

Todas las cosas tienen valor, pero si hay algo que tiene características para mantenerlo, precisamente el oro está ahí.

Porque un piso tiene valor, pero al cabo de 100 años, por poner una cifra considerable,.... ese valor ya es tendiente a cero.
Y así con cualquier bien prácticamente.
Sin embargo 1 kg de oro del 2000 BC seguiría siendo 1 kg ahora,.... mantiene su estructura, y de momento mantiene el interés humano en él.
Y eso es porque es único en sus características.

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. Eso vale para todo. Pero si hay algo que se pueda decir que está en la pole para poder garantizar algo en el futuro,.... amigo...... ahí tenemos los candidatos..... por algo será que los bancos centrales tienen un poco...


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Jun 2020)

36000€/kg y 51000€/kg, me he comido un 0


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jun 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> 36000€/kg y 51000€/kg, me he comido un 0



Si referencias los precios de todo (incluido el oro) a "una moneda" que se permite crear de la nada por millones de millones de unidades a antojo de unos pocos que tienen el monopolio, todo ya en cuanto a asignación de precios es relativo y carece de rigor.

Es muy difícil de calcular la evolución de los precios, intereses, inflación, etc. a lo largo del tiempo, con estos mimbres.

Lo que está claro es que el oro, como tal, como reliquia que es, inalterable, debería tener el mismo valor en el tiempo, mientras sea útil y así lo ha sido. Si el precio cambia, sin que haya cambiado el valor y utilidad, como es el caso, el problema es de la vara de medir (la moneda sin valor creada de la nada).

De la misma forma que esa vara de medir, "dictamina" el precio del "material" oro, también "dictamina" el valor precio del resto de bienes.
No tiene porque haber correlación exacta. Los precios pueden diferir de un bien/materia a otro.
Pero precisamente, por la inalterabilidad del oro frente a otras cosas que se pudieran utilizar para comparar y medir, la comparación del resto de bienes/materiales con el oro, puede dar una idea de por donde andan las cosas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Jun 2020)

No se conforma el que no quiere....
Si referenciamos a otros valores el oro, al final el oro no es el valor de referencia.
El valor SIEMPRE está en una solución a los problemas del momento, y esa solución también puede ser el oro, pero esa posición es dinámica, y no siempre es la misma.
Por ejemplo, que solución presenta el oro para una pandemia? A parte de ser un valor refugio momentáneo poca cosa más. Que solución presenta una vacuna?
Pues decidir donde queréis invertir, en oro o en acciones de la empresa que desarrolle la vacuna.
Siempre es el algoritmo que prima historicamente; lo que genera beneficio es una SOLUCIÓN.


Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No se conforma el que no quiere....
> Si referenciamos a otros valores el oro, al final el oro no es el valor de referencia.
> El valor SIEMPRE está en una solución a los problemas del momento, y esa solución también puede ser el oro, pero esa posición es dinámica, y no siempre es la misma.
> Por ejemplo, que solución presenta el oro para una pandemia? A parte de ser un valor refugio momentáneo poca cosa más. Que solución presenta una vacuna?
> ...



Bueno, si tú eres una empresa que fabrica vacunas, qué preferirías como método de pago: bitcoins, papelitos de colores u oro?

También puedes invertir en esa empresa de vacunas pero... ten en cuenta que TODOS los países desarrollados las están desarrollando. Puede que momentáneamente ganes pasta si entras en el momento justo, pero en el medio-largo plazo es algo que se desinflará por simple inundación del mercado conforme vayan saliendo vacunas a cascoporro, como ha pasado con otras cosas en las que ha habido escasez como mascarillas, guantes y geles hidroalcohólicos. En cambio el oro si algo ha demostrado a lo largo de la Historia es que SIEMPRE ha tenido valor en todo el mundo como para intercambiártelo prácticamente por cualquier cosa que necesites, incluyendo en caso de pandemia... además de por cada vez más papelitos de colores de forma constante a lo largo del tiempo (especialmente desde que se canceló el patrón-oro por parte de Nixon). Te digo yo que como particular en caso de necesidad nadie te va a dar problemas en cambiarte tus "horros" por latunes, vacunas, mascarillas, agua, palets de rollos de papel del culo o lo que quieras... en cualquier parte del mundo y sin tener que preocuparte por tener o no los papelitos de colores que toquen donde estés... otra cosa es que te quieran estafar más o menos con el precio claro.

Resumiendo: son cosas distintas, uno es un refugio de valor-moneda que sirve tanto para particulares como para empresas, el otro un método más de especulación a corto plazo....


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Jun 2020)

Unos chascarrillos sobre nuestros queridos Krugers

El krugerrand, la moneda sudafricana acuñada durante el apartheid más valiosa que los soberanos de Isabel II


Y esta página está bien porque salen fotos de todos los años

Le cours en bourse du Krugerrand.

Como sabeis el diseño ha variado en detalles durante el tiempo, por lo que es interesante tenerla a mano para comprobación rápida


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Jun 2020)

errado estas, fui donante de semen, mi descendencia se esparcira por el mundo cual


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Jun 2020)

A ver que os parece:

Oro: - ORO : Formulo un teorema sobre el precio del oro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> errado estas, fui donante de semen, mi descendencia se esparcira por el mundo cual



SPERMAN...igual que Superman, pero sin la “u”


----------



## cuidesemele (16 Jun 2020)

Ya estan aquiiiiiii: https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020/06/14/spain-ecb-warns-against-proposals-to-eliminate-cash/

Me pregunto que empezara a utilizar la gente cuando metan el IVA al 25% y tengas que elegir entre comer o pagar impuestos: plata? oro? truque?...


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No se conforma el que no quiere....
> Si referenciamos a otros valores el oro, al final el oro no es el valor de referencia.
> El valor SIEMPRE está en una solución a los problemas del momento, y esa solución también puede ser el oro, pero esa posición es dinámica, y no siempre es la misma.
> Por ejemplo, que solución presenta el oro para una pandemia? A parte de ser un valor refugio momentáneo poca cosa más. Que solución presenta una vacuna?
> ...



Una vez generas beneficios - que en realidad son créditos en un sistema basado en la confianza - cómo los conservas a salvo de una bancarrota del sistema? de una hiperinflación?

Pues los conviertes en oro.

Tu confusión viene de querer ver en el oro lo que no es. No sirve para hacerse rico sino para conservar a salvo la riqueza.

Por mucho que especules e inviertas, si no conviertes en oro un % de tu riqueza un buen dia te quedarás sujetando una bolsa vacía en las manos.

Sobre todo es importante si tienes hijos y quieres dejarles un patrimonio libre de cargas y de riesgos en herencia. Solo el oro resiste el paso del tiempo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2020)

Como evoluciona el tema ? Permite Soros y compañía que toque los 1800 ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jun 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como evoluciona el tema ? Permite Soros y compañía que toque los 1800 ?



Pues tirandillo, ¿Y que va tal lo suyo?¿Le han dado alguna esperanza?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues tirandillo, ¿Y que va tal lo suyo?¿Le han dado alguna esperanza?



Aquí esperando la primera ola de calor veraniego hispanistani


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jun 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aquí esperando la primera ola de calor veraniego hispanistani



Le entiendo...¿Ha oído hablar usted de un ingenio extranjero que transforma corriente eléctrica en frío y que no es un frigorífico? Aire condicionado lo llaman, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2020)

Si..un tal Carrier lo invento....una estatua en cada esquina merece...saludos


----------



## Higadillas (16 Jun 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como evoluciona el tema ? Permite Soros y compañía que toque los 1800 ?



De momento más o menos +35% aprox en los orocs cambiados el ultimo año y medio. Evoluciona bien


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Jun 2020)

Creo que Duditativo cambió todo por bitcoñis, sus mensajes irónicos respecto a la evolución del precio del joro asi lo hacen sospechar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Creo que Duditativo cambió todo por bitcoñis, sus mensajes irónicos respecto a la evolución del precio del joro asi lo hacen sospechar.



Un plan sin fisuras. Cambiar papelitos de colores por dinero real, y cambiar el dinero real por una cadena de ilusiones hecha de unos y ceros...me temo que son mas los ceros que los unos...


----------



## Orooo (16 Jun 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:
Se ignora el contenido de este miembro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2020)

Estoy probando diferentes alternativas para diferentes escenarios, uno de ellos poder escapar de aqui con los oros encima, tambien esta la alternativa, salir corriendo y ya volver si se puede a por el tesoro, si no se puede ya lo encontraran en 200 años y quizas salga en alguna publicacion de epoca futura.

Lo de la otra vez de confinarnos y no saber ni que hacer no me pasa mas, eso fue un aviso de que si quieren nos cogen y te dejan sin derecho ni a quejarte.

Que pensais de cuentas extranjeras en donde en cuestion de horas teneis vuestros euros cambiados a otra divisa y una tarjeta en donde poder sacar dinero casi en cualquier parte del mundo.

Tambien estoy pensando en cuando compre algo hacerlo fuera de España y con esa tarjeta que no es Española, quizas de este modo quede todo un poco mas escondido o como alguien en el foro dijo almenos no lo tendran tan facil que trabajen y busquen.

Estoy probando con una de estas cuenta con tarjeta y me esta gustando mucho desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Jun 2020)

Buenos datos los de la pérfida Albión... los desconocía

Pongo es artículo de La Calle que me ha parecido interesante:

El Plan “Ilimitado” de la Reserva Federal y la Escasez Global de Dólares | dlacalle.com

Y este otro, que aunque no dice nada nuevo también me ha gustado:

Una bazuca sin precedentes que rescata sectores zombis | dlacalle.com


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Una vez generas beneficios - que en realidad son créditos en un sistema basado en la confianza - cómo los conservas a salvo de una bancarrota del sistema? de una hiperinflación?
> 
> Pues los conviertes en oro.
> 
> ...



El oro sustituyó la sal por concentración y estabilidad. Hoy la sal sigue moviendo más volumen de dinero que el oro.
El día que el salario se llame orario me creeré la inalterabilidad del oro. Igualmente, mientras la electrónica siga consumiendo oro, este seguirá subiendo ya que se pierde anualmente una parte que solo se puede reponer con extracción, por lo que a mayor demanda......mayor precio.
Pero no veo diferencia con otros metales finitos, incluso creo que el litio puede ser el futuro "oro" como se cambió en su día la sal por el oro por sus cualidades.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro sustituyó la sal por concentración y estabilidad. Hoy la sal sigue moviendo más volumen de dinero que el oro.



Pues tú mismo me estás dando la razón. El oro es mejor dinero que la sal.


OBDC dijo:


> El día que el salario se llame orario me creeré la inalterabilidad del oro.



Claro, por eso la gente ante algo muy valioso dice que "vale su peso en sal"  

Recurriendo a este tipo de argumentos solo expones lo precario de tu posición.


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero no veo diferencia con otros metales finitos, incluso creo que el litio puede ser el futuro "oro" como se cambió en su día la sal por el oro por sus cualidades.



No ves diferencia entre el oro y el litio? Pues vuelve a la escuela a Hestudiar la tabla periódica.

"_After 24 h of exposure to ambient *air*, the Li metal is completely corroded_"​
Ideal para conservar el valor en el tiempo 

Cuando las mujeres reclamen adornos de litio como marca visible de su estatus sexual, tu teoría habrá triunfado. Solo te quedan por convencer 3.500 millones de hembras.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> No ves diferencia entre el oro y el litio? Pues vuelve a la escuela a Hestudiar la tabla periódica.
> 
> "_After 24 h of exposure to ambient *air*, the Li metal is completely corroded_"​
> Ideal para conservar el valor en el tiempo
> ...



Ya, el valor de algo es porque una hembra lo lleva colgando. Pues dicho así, piensa en los diamantes que si le das a elegir a una "hembra" ya me dirás que decide. Vaya lógica aplicas en tus himbersiones.
Meto todo en ositos de Taus que la hembras lo dicen...tienes suerte de ser rápido, sino la inteligencia te atraparía.


Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, el valor de algo es porque una hembra lo lleva colgando.



Satisfacer los deseos materiales de las hembras es lo que conduce a las guerras. El acceso a las hembras es el valor supremo por el que todos los machos se rebanan el cuello mutuamente en campos de batalla y puestos de trabajo. La reproducción es el premio de los mejores.

Cuando crezcas entenderás de que va la vida, el valor y la economía.

Pero tu ofréceles SAL, campeón! o el fascinante litio, y tus genes dominarán entre las generaciones venideras 

Yo quiero que la reserva de valor sea la boñiga de vaca y me inventaré argumentos _ad hoc_ ridículos como los tuyos para demostrar lo buena y deseable que es. 

Estas son las categorías de dinero según su liquidez y aceptación:







CON COÑOS SE PAGA CUALQUIER DEUDA 

Los coños aceptan, por este orden: oro, paper money.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Satisfacer los deseos materiales de las hembras es lo que conduce a las guerras. El acceso a las hembras es el valor supremo por el que todos los machos se rebanan el cuello mutuamente en campos de batalla y puestos de trabajo. La reproducción es el premio de los mejores.
> 
> Cuando crezcas entenderás de que va la vida, el valor y la economía.
> 
> ...



Pues invierte en coños....
En este hilo he leído idioteces y he discrepado como he visto lecciones magistrales, pero lo tuyo se lleva toda la gloria. De aquí al lobo de WS como mínimo.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Todavía no paro de reirme, inversión en coños...
Un putero en WS....

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Para tu ilustración, un poco de lo más básico en la wiki.
Sal común - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Lo de pobre siempre lo vas a ser cuando exista un estado que rige los impuestos y su destino.
Inviertas en lo que inviertas, la vida actual es como un barco en zozobra, o sacas más agua de la que entra o te hundes. El agua que entra son los impuestos y la que sacas es lo que generas....lo guardes como lo guardes, los impuestos continúan llenando tu barca.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Todavía no paro de reirme, inversión en coños...
> Un putero en WS....
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



En WS todos son "puteros", pardillo. Como crees que se firman los grandes acuerdos? Qué crees que motiva a un hombre a triunfar sino el tener el mayor número posible de coños en buen estado a su disposición?

O eres tia o eres muuuu tontico y con un solo pelo en el pubis remarcado a rotulador.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Uy, que agresividad....yo con los gilipollas soy más condescendiente 

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> En WS todos son puteros, pardillo. Como crees que se firman los grandes acuerdos?
> 
> O eres tia o eres muuuu tontico y con un solo pelo en el pubis remarcado a rotulador.



Hombre, no compro oro para comprar putas.
Tu lo que necesitas no es oro, es que te follen bien follado alguna vez con ganas, aunque dudo que seas capaz de conseguirlo.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Bien, por lo menos elevamos el nivel y sacamos el diccionario de sinónimos.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Para tu ilustración, un poco de lo más básico en la wiki.
> Sal común - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Jajajaj! esta tia erre que erre con la sal...

Pimienta, no te olvides de la pimienta! Las bóvedas de los bancos centrales almacenan toneladas de pimienta, es un secreto que nadie se ha atrevido a revelar por el extremo riesgo que conlleva.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Jajajaj! esta tia erre que erre con la sal...
> 
> Pimienta, no te olvides de la pimienta! Las bóvedas de los bancos centrales almacenan toneladas de pimienta, es un secreto que nadie se ha atrevido a revelar por el extremo riesgo que conlleva.



La necesidad de derribar el argumento del otro únicamente demuestra la imposibilidad de defender el propio.

Buenas noches, y espero que hoy sea tu gran noche (y folles).

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> La necesidad de derribar el argumento del otro únicamente demuestra la imposibilidad de defender el propio.



Claro, tus argumentos improvisados según las fases de la luna son intocables, no vaya a ser que quedes en ridículo.

El oro sigue siendo la base de todo el sistema financiero, por mucho que te fastidie y prefieras la alpaca o el plástico, y lo ha sido durante miles de años a prueba de culturas, religiones, ideologías, guerras y crisis económicas. Qué mejor argumento se necesita para demostrar la permanencia y valor universal del vil metal? Tus pajas mentales no van a cambiar eso.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Claro, tus argumentos improvisados según las fases de la luna son intocables, no vaya a ser que quedes en ridículo.
> 
> El oro sigue siendo la base de todo el sistema financiero, por mucho que te fastidie y prefieras la alpaca o el plástico, y lo ha sido durante miles de años a prueba de culturas, religiones, ideologías, guerras y crisis económicas. Qué mejor argumento se necesita para demostrar la permanencia y valor universal del vil metal? Tus pajas mentales no van a cambiar eso.



Dije lo contrario erudito? 
La falta de comprensión lectora es terrible el daño que hace.
O puede que la necesidad de figurar ante palmeros que por lo que veo que no sale ni uno a recibir cornadas en el coso.
Dicen que la sifilis trae demencia, mira si seguir de putero compensa.
Te voy a dar un like a ver si te calma el chute de endorfinas.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Dije lo contrario erudito?
> La falta de comprensión lectora es terrible el daño que hace.
> O puede que la necesidad de figurar ante palmeros que por lo que veo que no sale ni uno a recibir cornadas en el coso.
> Dicen que la sifilis trae demencia, mira si seguir de putero compensa.
> ...



Esseri, sal de ese nick


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero no veo diferencia con otros metales finitos, incluso creo que el* litio puede ser el futuro "oro" *como se cambió en su día la sal por el oro por sus cualidades.
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



Si el litio alcanzase el estatus del horo, la frase "le quema el dinero en los bolsillos" tomaría un sentido literal...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Jun 2020)

De mal en peor pero lentamente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Creo que Duditativo cambió todo por bitcoñis, sus mensajes irónicos respecto a la evolución del precio del joro asi lo hacen sospechar.



Tengo de todo y diversificado buen hombre pero ejjjj que me aburro...El nWo es muy potente e impusipla drrocar


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Jun 2020)

Lo de inveritir en choleles de buen ver siempre es caballo ganador en Espagna país laude nuncafockista


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tengo de todo y diversificado buen hombre pero ejjjj que me aburro...El nWo es muy potente e impusipla drrocar



Con el cariño que le tengo me tranquiliza mucho saber que está usted bien cubierto ante las eventualidades que nos aguardan en el futuro cercano. Saber que mi apreciado Hombre Dubitativo tiene el culo protegido de la intemperie con unas onzillas de ORO me permitirá afrontar esos vaivenes con mayor optimismo aún si cabe. Es usted sin duda mi troll favorito, que digo favorito, es el único troll al que no tengo ni tendré en el ignore...Cuídese mucho de esos catarros de ahora.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Amigo, yo entiendo y acepto otros puntos de vista.
Lo que si no se acepta en este hilo es justamente eso; otro punto de vista y se ataca sistémicamente cualquier opinión desigual a la aceptada en el hilo como paradigma. Entiendo que necesiten adeptos y defender sus inversiones; cuantos más feligreses mejor para subir precio pero ser mal educado ya es harina de otro costal.
Me queda claro que este es un hilo publicitario del oro y sus ventajas como moneda refugio para el dinero opaco (por no decir negro directamente) a Hacienda, pero podrían tener algunos compañeros un poquito de saber estar.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Amigo, yo entiendo y acepto otros puntos de vista.
> Lo que si no se acepta en este hilo es justamente eso; otro punto de vista y se ataca sistémicamente cualquier opinión desigual a la aceptada en el hilo como paradigma. Entiendo que necesiten adeptos y defender sus inversiones; cuantos más feligreses mejor para subir precio pero ser mal educado ya es harina de otro costal.
> Me queda claro que este es un hilo publicitario del oro y sus ventajas como moneda refugio para el dinero opaco (por no decir negro directamente) a Hacienda, pero podrían tener algunos compañeros un poquito de saber estar.
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



Zzzzzzz...Zzzzzzzz...Zzzzzzz...


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Que amenaza más dura! 

Aquí no terminan nunca de amenazar, será la fiebre del oro?

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Jun 2020)

El caso es que los bancos centrales guardan oro...@OBDC Sabrías explicarnos porqué? Son tontos por no guardar litio en vez de oro? 

Porque además de guardarlo muchos bancos centrales están repatriando sus reservas de Nueva York y Londres?? Hay que ser tonto pudiendo guardar sal con la que pagar legionarios...






Mira @OBDC otro par de tontos que dicen que el oro es la base del sistema monetario! 

Está claro que no tienen ni idea, deberías asesorarles para que dejen de decir tonterías... Necesitamos gente como tú, con las ideas claras y no estos inútiles que están al mando del banco central holandés y alemán. 

Gracias por participar, nos has abierto los ojos a todos!!


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El caso es que los bancos centrales guardan oro...@OBDC Sabrías explicarnos porqué? Son tontos por no guardar litio en vez de oro?
> 
> Porque además de guardarlo muchos bancos centrales están repatriando sus reservas de Nueva York y Londres?? Hay que ser tonto pudiendo guardar sal con la que pagar legionarios...
> 
> ...



Los bancos centrales compran oro para restar liquidez del dinero B. Al quitar instrumentos de refugio de este tipo de dinero obliga a introducirlo en el sistema FIAT y cobrar impuestos. Para que carajo van a querer oro si tienen el instrumento de emitir de forma gratuita y de obligado uso para adquirir bienes y servicios? Por cierto lo compran con dinero FIAT y mientras abren amnistías fiscales....

Hay que ver que cosas hay que explicar en un hilo de eruditos financieros...

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Que perdida más grande

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Ignorante1 (17 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El caso es que los bancos centrales guardan oro...@OBDC Sabrías explicarnos porqué? Son tontos por no guardar litio en vez de oro?
> 
> Porque además de guardarlo muchos bancos centrales están repatriando sus reservas de Nueva York y Londres?? Hay que ser tonto pudiendo guardar sal con la que pagar legionarios...
> 
> ...



Lo dicho marcha uno y viene otro. Ni caso.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jun 2020)

@OBDC 

¿Y cuál es el problema?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Los bancos centrales compran oro para restar liquidez del dinero B. Al quitar instrumentos de refugio de este tipo de dinero obliga a introducirlo en el sistema FIAT y cobrar impuestos. Para que carajo van a querer oro si tienen el instrumento de emitir de forma gratuita y de obligado uso para adquirir bienes y servicios? Por cierto lo compran con dinero FIAT y mientras abren amnistías fiscales. Y es por eso que la DEA bonbardéa el Klondike con productos químicos y tiene puesto precio a la cabeza de Parker s
> 
> Hay que ver que cosas hay que explicar en un hilo de eruditos financieros...
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



Espera, espera, que esta si que es buena. A ver si lo he pillado, entonces, los gobiernos del mundo entero compran ingentes cantidades de oro para quitarlo del mercado y evitar con ello que los ciudadanos con intención de escatimar en sus obligaciones fiscales tengan la posibilidad de defraudar a través de este medio ¿Lo he pillado?
Ahora comprendo por que mi camello de oro es tan escurridizo y precavido, en vez de vender oro en una tienda on line. Le persiguen los servicios secretos de medio planeta. Y entiendo el porqué del altísimo IVA que se aplica al oro de inversión en todo el mundo, así desincentivan la adquisición. Y este es el motivo por el que la DEA bombardea el Klondike con productos químicos y tiene puesto precio a la cabeza de parker schnabel.

el bocachanclismo es el nuevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espera, espera, que esta si que es buena. A ver si lo he pillado, entonces, los gobiernos del mundo entero compran ingentes cantidades de oro para quitarlo del mercado y evitar con ello que los ciudadanos con intención de escatimar en sus obligaciones fiscales tengan la posibilidad de defraudar a través de este medio ¿Lo he pillado?
> Ahora comprendo por que mi camello de oro es tan escurridizo y precavido, en vez de vender oro en una tienda on line. Le persiguen los servicios secretos de medio planeta. Y entiendo el porqué del altísimo IVA que se aplica al oro de inversión en todo el mundo, así desincentivan la adquisición.
> 
> el bocachanclismo es el nuevo Nosferatu



Que tiene que ver el IVA en que el narcotráfico y las armas metan dinero en oro? No pillo campeón. Por lo que veo te pones al nivel de inversión en oro de las dos industrias más grandes del planeta. 
Vaya problema de enfoque tienes...
Ten cuidado que con tus compraventas no desestabilices el delicado equilibrio financiero mundial....porfa.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

Gracias por lo de campeón.
El bocachanclismo es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Gracias por lo de campeón.
> El bocachanclismo es el muevo Nosferatu



De nada, es que me has havierto los ojos tu y tu amigo.
Por el momento con oro en el forro me han dicho que pago putas y al camello que suministra droja.
Capaz el empresario que está atrás es el mismo.
Falta uno que me diga que también se compran armas en el mercado negro y cierro el circuito donde es moneda corriente.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jun 2020)

Pero no respondes cuál es el problema


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> De nada, es que me has havierto los ojos tu y tu amigo.
> Por el momento con oro en el forro me han dicho que pago putas y al camello que suministra droja.
> Capaz el empresario que está atrás es el mismo.
> Falta uno que me diga que también se compran armas en el mercado negro y cierro el circuito donde es moneda corriente.
> ...



Es que da gusto leerle, por que cuando uno sabe de lo que habla y se explica bien, Hasta un subcampeón como yo es capaz de entender las cosas.
Recapitulemos. Entonces, hemos quedado en que los gobiernos compran y acaparan horo, dronjas, putes y armas, a todo lo que dan las rotativas del FIAT. Para que los malos sean menos malos o incluso hasta casi buenos. Debido a la escasez de estímulos para hacer fechorías fiscalmente reprochables, que les dejan los desabastecidos mercados negros. ¿y Keynes que opina de todo esto?

El bocachanclismo es el nuevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero no respondes cuál es el problema



Habrá respondido, pero no hemos estado lo suficientemente atentos para enterarnos. Esto, al parecer, es un asunto muy técnico a la par que muy pintoresco. Y si no estás plenamente concentrado, se te escapan los detalles importantes.


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es que da gusto leerle, por que cuando uno sabe de lo que habla y se explica bien, Hasta un subcampeón como yo es capaz de entender las cosas.
> Recapitulemos. Entonces, hemos quedado en que los gobiernos compran y acaparan horo, dronjas, putes y armas, a todo lo que dan las rotativas del FIAT. Para que los malos sean menos malos o incluso hasta casi buenos. Debido a la escasez de estímulos para hacer fechorías fiscalmente reprochables, que les dejan los desabastecidos mercados negros. ¿y Keynes que opina de todo esto?
> 
> El bocachanclismo es el nuevo Nosferatu



Vaya, yo dije todo eso en dos frases?
Que capacidad de síntesis que tengo, me voy a dedicar a escribidor que público veo que tengo.
Pero volviendo al meollo veo que el tema de tener a mano oro hay muchos que lo pregonan para cuando vienen momentos delicados. Y lo llevan bien cerquita para que no les falte. Pero es porque pueden invertir en bolsa, inmuebles y demás los dividendos de sus negocios pero les gusta más el oro, no es porque no puedan meter el dinero en el circuito legal. Y no creo que hablen de las menudencias que he visto en el hilo, es porque saben de economía y que el FIAT se basa en sus negociados con el oro, todo el sistema gira alrededor de ellos.


Clanes gitanos de la droga conservan cadenas de oro y viajan yate






Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero no respondes cuál es el problema



Perdona amigo, es una pregunta muy difícil y me la tengo que pensar. No te enojes si no respondo, pero no es la primera vez que la escucho. La otra vez fue hace unos años y se la hacía el enterrador a una viuda.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Habrá respondido, pero no hemos estado lo suficientemente atentos para enterarnos. Esto, al parecer, es un asunto muy técnico a la par que muy pintoresco. Y si no estás plenamente concentrado, se te escapan los detalles importantes.



No responde porque lo que está haciendo aquí no tiene sentido (entrar en un hilo que trata estos temas para decir lo que está diciendo).

Si lo tiene tan claro, haga lo que considere.
Si no quiere agradecer las explicaciones que se le han dado, pues no las agradezca.
Pero empecinarse en querer dar lecciones a unos pobres desgraciados....
Espero que las faltas de ortografía no sean producto de la ignorancia. 

Por lo demás invierta y piense usted como le venga en gana. 
Sus argumentos a mí me parecen más de troleo que de terquedad. Pero bueno, lo dicho, cada cualo que haga lo que considere.


----------



## Daviot (18 Jun 2020)

Parece que tenemos buenas noticias en el precio del oro. Hoy acaba de producirse un doble cruce dorado en el gráfico de 4 horas de la cotización en dólares. La media móvil de 50 sesiones se acaba de machacar al alza a la media móvil de 100 y 200 sesiones.

Esto es buena señal y sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que el día 8 de junio había tenido el cruce de la muerte. En sólo 10 días se ha dado la vuelta a la tortilla. 

En el chart señalado por un círculo verde puede verse el doble cruce dorado.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2020)

@OBDC

Tus aportaciones merecen un hilo propio que supongo que no has abierto tu mismo por la modestia que caracteriza a los grandes pensadores de la humanidad.

Para evitar que la modestia nos prive de las sabiduría que se desprende de cada post que escribes, me he tomado la libertad de crearlo yo. Espero que no te moleste y que sigas iluminandonos desde allí. Si decides seguir por aquí iré actualizandolo yo para reunir tus conocimientos en un sólo hilo para que el resto de foreros podamos acceder fácilmente a la información.

Sales de litio y alternativas al oro

Un saludo y gracias por sacarnos de nuestro error!


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @OBDC
> 
> Tus aportaciones merecen un hilo propio que supongo que no has abierto tu mismo por la modestia que caracteriza a los grandes pensadores de la humanidad.
> 
> ...



Por fin uno que se da cuenta de la realidad.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2020)

Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer: So kaufen Sie Silber, Platin und Palladium günstiger - pro aurum news

Parece que el gobierno alemán va a bajar impuestos para fomentar el consumo. El IVA para la compra de plata, platino y paladio va a pasar del 19% al 16%. La medida durará en principio entre julio y final de año. No es mucha diferencia pero va a salir algo más barato comprar esos metales...


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

El oro a la baja frente a conflictos entre China e India y la negativa de la Fed sobre el control en la curva de rendimiento | Noticias Oro

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## HRM (18 Jun 2020)

¿qué tal veis el precio de Oro para este Verano? ¿Seguirá una bajada pausada hasta precios plausibles o pegará una bajada exponencial como en 2012?


----------



## Jebediah (18 Jun 2020)

HRM dijo:


> ¿qué tal veis el precio de Oro para este Verano? ¿Seguirá una bajada pausada hasta precios plausibles o pegará una bajada exponencial como en 2012?



Ni idea. Ni yo ni nadie. Que no te engañen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro a la baja frente a conflictos entre China e India y la negativa de la Fed sobre el control en la curva de rendimiento | Noticias Oro
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu




Vended vuestros oros chicos, esto se desploma !!!

PD. Me ofrezco a comprarlos amablemente a la mitad del spot o cambiarlos a su peso por sales de litio


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2020)

Hombre en el foro hay ya onzas por menos de 1500 euros y en degussa que es donde siempre me fijo ya las tienen a 1650 euros, bajar ha bajado.


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

No está bajando, es una ilusión óptica producida por el litio.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Jun 2020)

.


OBDC dijo:


> No está bajando, es una ilusión óptica producida por el litio.
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



Para el elevado listón al que nos tiene usted acostumbrados. Este comentario le ha quedado un poco “soso”...


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Para el elevado listón al que nos tiene usted acostumbrados. Este comentario le ha quedado un poco “soso”...



Pues tiene razón compañero, también esperaba de su parte una respuesta de predicción de futuro como "el oro no baja; toma impulso".
Lo cierto es que viene la





pero eso le resultará soso ....

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues tiene razón compañero, también esperaba de su parte una respuesta de predicción de futuro como "el oro no baja; toma impulso".
> Lo cierto es que viene la
> 
> 
> ...



Celebrando que respecto a la cotización futura del oro, lo más probable es que cualquiera sabe, Tengo el gusto de dedicarle este alegre apotegma:

Cuando de dólares La Bolsa está hinchada.
El oro va bajar mucho.
Va a bajar poco.
O no va a baja nada.

Por que yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que va a pasar en el futuro, ni puta idea tampoco. Me congratula que este no sea su caso.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Celebrando que espectro a la cotización futura del oro, lo más probables es que cualquiera sabe, Tengo el gusto de dedicarle este alegre apotegma:
> 
> Cuando de dineros La Bolsa está hinchada.
> El oro va bajar mucho.
> ...



Y una pregunta de lógica pura, si no sabe nada del futuro como es tan valiente de sugerir a compañeros que inviertan en algo?




Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Y una pregunta de lógica pura, si no sabe nada del futuro como es tan valiente de sugerir a compañeros que inviertan en algo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la temeridad de la inexperiencia, el donaire de la bisonez y el arrojo de la juventud. Por eso, y por que me sale de los adminículos reproductivos...

Por cierto, si es tan amable de recordarme a quien he recomendado yo que invierta en algo. Estoy seguro de que si usted lo dice es una verdad como un templo, pero es que ahora no caigo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

Aaaah si, calla, aquella vez que sugerí que había que invertir en sal gorda y litio...jo que memoria tía...


----------



## OBDC (19 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Aaaah si, calla, aquella vez que sugerí que había que invertir en sal gorda y litio...jo que memoria tía...



Es bueno siempre reconocer los errores.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jun 2020)

Podéis crear otro post para vuestras rencillas.


----------



## celebro (19 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si el litio alcanzase el estatus del horo, la frase "le quema el dinero en los bolsillos" tomaría un sentido literal...



Hay que invertir en extintores y tratamientos ignifugantes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2020)

No se, yo creo que bajara algo y tambien creo que algo se cuece en todos los ambientes, para septiembre volvera a subir, en cuanto nos vuelvan a encerrar que tiene pinta de lo que lo van a hacer otra vez se disparara y el que quiera comprar nuevamente no va a poder hacerlo, creo que podria ser una oportunidad el comprar ahora.

Mis mejores tratos en el foro siempre los hice con pomperos, les teneis mania pero mucha gente que quieren vender su oro o plata viendo los precios de mierda que dan en sus ciudades, en Granada por ejemplo pasa que te dan precios de risa, acaban por buscar sitios de venta por internet y acaban dando con el foro, hay gente en el foro con no mas de 20 mensajes que solo utilizan el foro para mirar ofertas y para vender de vez en cuando.

Cuando veo algo raro si corto muy rapido la conversacion, se que alguna vez me habre equivocado pero es cosa de mi propio filing, normalmente siempre sale todo bien y das con buena gente.


----------



## Daviot (19 Jun 2020)

Vale, pues al final el doble cruce dorado ha funcionado bastante bien y hoy ha subido bastante hasta dar con la línea de resistencia que hay en los 1740 $. Veremos los próximos días si puede con ella. 











Lo anteriormente dicho está referido al gráfico de 4horas, en el gráfico diario vemos que la subida sigue muy fuerte. Vamos, mejor que Induráin con esteroides.


----------



## grom (19 Jun 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> .....en cuanto nos vuelvan a encerrar que tiene pinta de lo que lo van a hacer otra vez



Nunca mas van a parar el pais como esta vez.
Y no te digo que no quieran, que vena totalitaria hay para dar y tomar. Simplemente no tienen dinero.


----------



## Aceituno (20 Jun 2020)

Mirando la gráfica a un año, ¿creéis que los orros van camino de un nuevo máximo histórico?


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2020)

Pues al final ha cerrado a 1744 $ ( la cotización del oro cierra el viernes a las 23:00 h ) rompiendo la línea de resistencia de 1740 $.


----------



## Perquesitore (20 Jun 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Mirando la gráfica a un año, ¿creéis que los orros van camino de un nuevo máximo histórico?



Mirando la gráfica a un año, (en euros) se me dibuja una sonrisa de oreja a oreja inevitablemente viendo como cada dos por tres alcanza máximos históricos. Mis jorros me dan alegrías que superan pandemias....


----------



## Aceituno (20 Jun 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Mirando la gráfica a un año, (en euros) se me dibuja una sonrisa de oreja a oreja inevitablemente viendo como cada dos por tres alcanza máximos históricos. Mis jorros me dan alegrías que superan pandemias....



Cierto Perquesitore, me refería a euros. Parece que quiere replicar el mismo patrón ascendente. Veremos que ocurre...


----------



## Daviot (22 Jun 2020)

Espero que tuvierais las onzas ya compradas porque esto se va de madre.


----------



## stuka (22 Jun 2020)

grom dijo:


> Nunca mas van a parar el pais como esta vez.
> Y no te digo que no quieran, que vena totalitaria hay para dar y tomar. Simplemente *no tienen dinero*.





¿Que no tienen dinero? Se lo dan sus amos para seguir traicionando a sus congéneres, como siempre. Los amos crean el dinero de la nada.

Sería más probable que se queden sin oxígeno a que se queden sin dinero.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Jun 2020)

/
ves los $5000 en un horizonte lejano?


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jun 2020)

¿Cuál sería la razón para que suceda eso si lo pasa?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Jun 2020)

Yo estoy con ganas de coger una onza, pero cogerla a precio de 50 pesos mexicanos... Uffff.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jun 2020)

Como bien comenta caballero sin espada estamos a poco menos de 30 cholos para llamar a la resistencia de 1800 $ y no hay nada entre medias para detener el ascenso hasta ese nivel.

Sin embargo esta línea de resistencia es muy fuerte y es muy probable que no la pase la primera vez y rebote a la baja. Pienso que requerirá de varios intentos antes de conseguir atravesarla pero una vez superada sólo quedaría una pequeña resistencia en los 1920 dólares. Superada esta, entramos en lo que bien habéis definido como subida libre, zona virgen donde no hay referencias de precios antiguos ni resistencias.


----------



## Dadaria (24 Jun 2020)

En base a eso, planteando un posible escenario futuro de subida libre del oro, ¿podríamos llegar a ver un ratio oro-plata 1/10, o incluso inferior? (contando con que la demanda y consumo industrial de la plata se mantenga como hasta ahora).

PD: Llevo leyendo los hilos de los metales casi dos años, y siempre se ha hablado del ratio histórico 1/15, pero eso se daba en unas circunstancias en las que había bastante más plata, al haber desaparecido para siempre, supongo que el ratio disminuiría.


----------



## Aceituno (24 Jun 2020)

1775,98 $ y subiendo...


----------



## Aceituno (24 Jun 2020)

Corrigiendo a 1772...


----------



## HRM (25 Jun 2020)

Como ya dije en 2013... el Oro no se come. Recuerdo a los pozeros del oro de aquella época que repetían el mantra de Goldman Sachs: que el Oro se iba a los 2000-3000$, no recuerdo bien la cifra ridícula que soltaban...

Otra vez volvemos a aquella anterior crisis y la tomadura de pelo que fué. Nadie sabe el futuro, pero si yo fuera uno de los de Arriba ️, en el momento que tuviese el suficiente número de compradores-acaparadores de Oro, le metía una bajada como la de 2012.

Queda bastante para la moneda mundial. Primero tienen que llegar las crypto. Es mi humilde opinión...


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

El problema es que nos la meten doblada por todos lados,... fiat, oro, plata, virus,... y también, cómo no, cryptos,... no hay escapatoria en la viña


----------



## mr_nobody (25 Jun 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Como ya dije en 2013... el Oro no se come. Recuerdo a los pozeros del oro de aquella época que repetían el mantra de Goldman Sachs: que el Oro se iba a los 2000-3000$, no recuerdo bien la cifra ridícula que soltaban...
> 
> Otra vez volvemos a aquella anterior crisis y la tomadura de pelo que fué. Nadie sabe el futuro, pero si yo fuera uno de los de Arriba ️, en el momento que tuviese el suficiente número de compradores-acaparadores de Oro, le metía una bajada como la de 2012.
> 
> Queda bastante para la moneda mundial. Primero tienen que llegar las crypto. Es mi humilde opinión...



Tal vez tengas razón pero de momento hay una cosa de tu tesitura que no me cuadra. Dices que volvemos a aquella crisis anterior cuando en mi opinión aquella crisis del 2008 fue la antesala de lo que estamos viendo ahora mismo: la muerte del capitalismo y el cambio de paradigma hacia un nuevo "sistema economico".

El escenario es diferente, desde entonces se hna inyectado billones en el mercado, el mercado bursátil esta prácticamente hundido muchos sectores económicos, Trump va por wall st, los bancos han cerrado el grifo de las hipotecas hasta dios sabe cuando,...

De los principales activos: propiedades, acciones, oro, criptos y fiat dime tu cuales son los supervivientes? Latunes?

Prefiere entrar en el nuevo "sistema" con oro y bitcoin que con solo fiat pa ser honesto. Ya veremos si me estampo o no...


----------



## Membroza (25 Jun 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Como ya dije en 2013... el Oro no se come. Recuerdo a los pozeros del oro de aquella época que repetían el mantra de Goldman Sachs: que el Oro se iba a los 2000-3000$, no recuerdo bien la cifra ridícula que soltaban...
> 
> Otra vez volvemos a aquella anterior crisis y la tomadura de pelo que fué. Nadie sabe el futuro, pero si yo fuera uno de los de Arriba ️, en el momento que tuviese el suficiente número de compradores-acaparadores de Oro, le metía una bajada como la de 2012.
> 
> Queda bastante para la moneda mundial. Primero tienen que llegar las crypto. Es mi humilde opinión...



En términos porcentuales, la subida del oro en aquel momento fue brutal durante 4 años. Ahora mismo llevamos 2 años de subida y a un porcentaje que ni es comparable al que hubo. Además,supongo que la vuelta a las buenas rentabilidades de la Renta Variable y el ya excesivo precio del oro, animaría a muchos a vender.

Supongo que a diferencia de antes, ahora el Bitcoin habrá comido terreno y mucha gente conservará ahí su patrimonio. Yo soy de la vieja escuela y prefiero algo más tangible y que lleva miles de años funcionando. Los experimentos, mejor se los dejo a otros. Y ojo, que el Bitcoin me parece una idea muy buena.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Jun 2020)

Traigo un post del hilo del principal:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

La vuelta al patrón oro requiere de consenso internacional que siente a todos los países a negociar un nuevo sistema monetario. Esa negociación se podría haber hecho durante la ventana de oportunidad que dió China para contener la "pandemia". Las viñetas chinas de los primeros momentos dejaban claro que la lucha real era del oro contra el virus verde que infecta la economía y el virus morado que infecta las mentes (recomiendo volver a ver dichas viñetas recogidas en los primeros meses del hilo) así como los artículos que las acompañaban.

En esos artículos, China aviso de que si pasaba la ventana de oportunidad para vencer al "virus" los daños en la cadena de distribución y de pagos serían irreversibles. Aquí estamos, la economía ha recibido un golpe que ha obligado a los bancos centrales a la mayor inyección de masa monetaria hasta la fecha para tratar de mitigar los efectos del parón del comercio mundial que ha provocado un shock tanto en la demanda como en la oferta.

El otro bloque en conflicto, que en mi opinión son los países de la Commonwelth y EEUU, ha decidido desacoplar las economías lo que implica un proceso que va a durar años ya que se tienen que rehacer las cadenas de distribución.

Mientras tanto, se intentará desestabilizar al enemigo mediante guerra de IV generación para que el pueblo se rebelen contra el gobierno y se quede ingobernable el territorio afectado. Guerra psicológica con el objetivo de que la gente perciba como un peligro mortal la política de sus gobiernos.

Contra China parece que están azuzando el conflicto territorial con la India (miembro de la CW) que estaba olvidado desde hace décadas. También ampliar la guerra económica involucrando a Australia (miembro de la CW) que es uno de los principales proveedores de china de materias primas y de *oro *que abastece el SGE y que ahora abastecerá al COMEX posiblemente.

China ha respondido amenazando el comercio con Canadá (también de la CW y que desde el comienzo ha tenido fricciones con China):
Canadian exporters should value China market amid pandemic - Global Times
La escusa del "rebrote en Peking" sirve para la nueva ofensiva económica ya que "dan positivo" productos canadienses. Un virus estupendo que sirve para no importar de aquellos países que interese sin declarar una guerra comercial y además avisar a la población enemiga de que están infectados.

De nuevo, *China es quién controla los tiempos en el tema del "virus" con rebrotes geopolíticos si las circunstancias lo requieren. El "rebrote de Peking" va a servir de escusa para presionar de nuevo a las alianzas y redefinirlas*. Una segunda ola de ruptura del comercio está en camino y de posible psicosis vírica está en camino. La mayoría de gobiernos ya están hablando de "rebrotes" por si fuese necesario volver a meter a todo el mundo en casa para mantener la gobernabilidad ante la situación que pueda crear la narrativa China. Por ahora el rebrote chino dicen que está controlado pero cuando quieran pueden cerrar de nuevo sus fronteras y volver a golpear duramente a la economía mundial que parece haber descontado una recuperación en V.

Tal vez vuelva a haber a haber una "ventana de oportunidad" para sentarse a negociar otro sistema monetario. Si no lo hay o se vuelve a dejar pasar la oportunidad, lo que tendremos es el llamado escenario "free gold" en el que el comercio internacional se realiza en divisas fiat nacionales siendo el oro el colateral de los intercambios:
https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/0...sias-gold-deposits-chinas-rmb-reserve-backup/

_El aumento de la desdollarización y la disminución del comercio de EE. UU. Indican un renovado interés en las reservas de oro.

Tanto Rusia como China, enfrentados con problemas comerciales con los Estados Unidos, han comenzado a tomar medidas para reducir su uso del dólar estadounidense y expandir el uso de sus respectivas monedas en el comercio bilateral, y el oro como mercancía también se utiliza como reserva para comerciar con países bajo fuertes sanciones financieras de Estados Unidos, como Irán.

Esto está teniendo el efecto gradual de _*reposicionar el oro como una unidad de riqueza y estabilidad, convirtiéndolo una vez más en un bien buscado y en una potencial moneda de reserva*.

Lo que se desprende del artículo es que van a financiar con cripto-yuanes la creación de minas de oro a lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda para que los países implicados aumenten sus reservas. En cualquier caso, el oro vuelve al lugar que le corresponde:

Dejo aquí un mapa de la CW, los territorios de su majestad la reina de Inglaterra. Parece que son algunos de ellos más beligerantes respecto a China:

Ver archivo adjunto 356759


Al menos Canadá, Australia están en guerra comercial con China. India de ha retirado de los acuerdos de no agresión que tenía con China:
India retreats from deals with China: Global Times editorial - Global Times

A su vez China también amenaza con guerra comercial a la India que supondría enfrentarse también al resto de países asiáticos de su órbita:
Confrontation with China 'suicide' for Indian economy - Global Times

Los países Africanos de la Commomwelth Nueva Zelanda y Papúa Nueva Guinea parece que están alineados con China en este conflicto.

PD: parece que ya vuelven las cuarentenas, el turno es de Portugal:
CORRECTED-(OFFICAL)-UPDATE 2-Portugal brings back some coronavirus lockdown measures in Lisbon

Adiós recuperación en V...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Jun 2020)

¿Cápasao?.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2020)

*Silver manipulation





*


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 357727
> 
> 
> ¿Cápasao?.



más de lo pispo


----------



## Dylan Thomas (27 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 357727
> 
> 
> ¿Cápasao?.



Viernes


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2020)

Dejo un par de gráficos interesantes:





La última es un clásico pero esta versión incluye más divisas


----------



## Daviot (27 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 357727
> 
> 
> ¿Cápasao?.



Barrido de stop-loss de los que entran con derivados ante lo evidente de la subida.


----------



## h2o ras (27 Jun 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



A dia de hoy el gramo esta a 50,50 €, osea gana: 5,50 € cada gramo un 12,2 %


----------



## frankie83 (28 Jun 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> A dia de hoy el gramo esta a 50,50 €, osea gana: 5,50 € cada gramo un 12,2 %



El mensaje inicial es de 2013, con lo que en siete años tienes 12,2/7 es tu rendimiento anual Y eso siempre que consigas vender a spot y que no hayáis vendido antes por miedo.. permíteme decir que me parece que los que compraron es esa época NO hicieron buen negocio


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2020)

Es que no es un negocio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que no es un negocio.



Efectivamete. Para especular es un mercado peligroso porque esta manipulado y hay manos muy fuertes.

Hay que entrar en oro con esfectivos que no se necesiten al corto- medio plazo. Yo creo que hay que tener en mente un hotizonte de unos 7 u 8 años como minimo... Y si puedes ir a 20 años mejor. Porque a plazos tan largos no hay manipulacion que valga. No se trata de que el oro se aprecie, sino que todo lo demás se deprecia y el oro saca a relucir la facultad que le falta al fiat : que es reserva de valor

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2020)

Es como cuando pagas el seguro del piso. Es un pago. 
Pero y si pasa algo.... ay, si pasa algo y estás sin seguro.....
A llorar al maestro armero.
Pues eso.
No está el mundo para ir sin red.
Luego mucha gente dice "pardillo" mira yo cómo me he forrao con mis acciones....
Pues fale, que aprovechen las acciones.... 
por cierto, cuidado con las empresas zombies, que haberlas haylas y no hacen asco a los himbersores..... pero será dinero perdido.... a cambio de tankiu very mach....de nada.... que la peña no escarmienta.... mientras haya pececillos se los seguirán merendando..


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Jun 2020)

¿Qué opináis? ¿Magufada? ¿Es serio el señor anglo que habla? (La última parte de la noticia):

https://rafapal.com/2020/06/26/la-d...enado-y-la-cadena-fox-tv-en-maxima-audiencia/


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis? ¿Magufada? ¿Es serio el señor anglo que habla? (La última parte de la noticia):
> 
> https://rafapal.com/2020/06/26/la-d...enado-y-la-cadena-fox-tv-en-maxima-audiencia/



Lo de la revalorización de la plata por la puesta en marcha de nuevas tecnologías me lo creo perfectamente, estos hdp tienen debajo de la manga lo que nadie sabe. 

Saca en mano me hayo para transformar en onzas.


----------



## Erzam (29 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo de la revalorización de la plata por la puesta en marcha de nuevas tecnologías me lo creo perfectamente, estos hdp tienen debajo de la manga lo que nadie sabe.



Si JPMorgan acumula, será por algo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es como cuando pagas el seguro del piso. Es un pago.
> Pero y si pasa algo.... ay, si pasa algo y estás sin seguro.....
> A llorar al maestro armero.
> Pues eso.
> ...



Con la diferencia de que las compañías de seguros es fácil que te defrauden antes o después, EL ORO NO.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2020)

World’s first gold-backed digital currency launched in GCC, MEA

Parece que sacan una cripto redimible en monedas Americano eagle de oro de la Mint americana simultáneamente en la India y los países del Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC):



Fue lanzada el día 22 de junio en Dubai y se sopone que su objetivo es establecerse como medio de pago para los problemas creados por el "virus":

_Tackling the adverse economic effects of the COVID-19 pandemic, the launch of the Digital Gold Currency will enable companies in developing countries settle their inter-company transactions without paying extortionate fees,” said Dr Abdul Dewale Mohammed, Deputy Director General, Asia-Africa Development Council_

Soluciones monetarias para vencer los efectos adversos del virus...


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que las compañías de seguros es fácil que te defrauden antes o después, EL ORO NO.



Sí, bueno, hay muchas diferencias a favor.
Más allá de que cualquier seguro puede defraudarte y también venirse abajo y no cumplir por imposibilidad.. 

Era por llamar la atención al típico "enfoque" que no ve más allá de una "inversión" que tiene que aportar una ganancia en el corto plazo.
Y no se fijan que es una red (seguro) ante la caída o derrumbe del sistema cutre en el que se basan "las inversiones" y resto de pagos y cobros...

Y es que aunque sea una especie de seguro, más que una inversión (que también lo es), no es como un pago por un seguro tal cual, sino que ese pago se sigue teniendo.... no "vence" tras el periodo anual típico de un seguro.

Y envejece como nadie. A ver que compañía o moneda le ha podido seguir el ritmo en el tiempo.... que levante la mano los huesos

Es más que un seguro y más que una inversión, eso seguro.


----------



## tastas (29 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> World’s first gold-backed digital currency launched in GCC, MEA
> 
> Parece que sacan una cripto redimible en monedas Americano eagle de oro de la Mint americana simultáneamente en la India y los países del Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC):
> Ver archivo adjunto 360632
> ...



...


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jun 2020)

Escasez de monedas, el nuevo impacto de la pandemia en Estados Unidos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2020)

Esto sale en el Twitter de los hoteles Trump en las Vegas.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Jun 2020)

En GBP ha alcanzado prácticamente el ATH




Con toda la rumorologia/confirmaciones de noticias de criptos respaldadas por oro + la inyección trillonaria de fíat en los mercados + fuga de capital de otros activos hacia el oro + etc. si que veo alcanzable los $2.000 este anho y a saber hasta donde los siguientes. 

Vamos, antes pasar hambre que vender un puto gramo....


----------



## rubicon (30 Jun 2020)

GATA no está para parrafadas y le ha dado la leche a este tal Williams. Es un diálogo largo pero interesante de leer, a veces es más importante hacerse las preguntas correctas que tener las respuestas para todo:



> GATA ha documentado cómo todas esas entidades están o estuvieron muy involucradas en el mercado del oro y el modo en que ellos funcionan o funcionaron en secreto. Y continúa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El diálogo
La respuesta de gata
La nota de William


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2020)

Chinos comprando minas de oro y pagando premiums de hasta el 40%

Chinese gold miners continue junior shopping spree

Los mercados de oro físico mejores abastecidos se convertirán en la referencia para la formación del precio.

Mientras tanto, sigue la tendencia en el COMEX a exigir la entrega de oro al vencimiento después de las cantidades récord en abril. También está habiendo récord de exportación de oro de las refinerías Suizas a EEUU. También está aumentando la proporción de oro listo para la entrega a niveles récord. La pirámide de Exter en funcionamiento... Está produciéndose un gold run al mercado que acepta dólares.



El artículo completo merece la pena:

The Curious Case of COMEX Gold Deliveries in April and June - Ronan Manly


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

El tsunami ha dado un serio aviso hace unos meses.
El que quiera seguir en la playa tomando mojitos y mirando culos, libre es.
Los que tienen la casa en un terruño a 1 km de la costa, libres son.
Nadie podrá decir que no estaba avisado. Otra cosa es que a la gente le guste el Sálvame deluxe y luego vayan en bragas, eso ya cada un@....


Cambien algunas palabras por otras y ya tenemos el documental listo para consumir.....


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2020)

En "precio COMEX ya ha tocado los 1800$, en "precio LBMA" entre 15 y 20$ más barato. Sigue el spread entre Londres y Nueva York sigue muy por encima de los 1 o 2 dólares habituales en la etapa pre-virus. 

Es curioso que pese a los máximos históricos en los inventarios del COMEX y el récord de importación desde Suiza (y posiblemente reciban de más sitios) haya semejante diferencia entre ambos. Entiendo que estando tan bien abastecido, la diferencia de precio entre ambas plazas se debe a que la demanda proviene de intentar liquidar los dólares que inundan el mundo en oro físico. Ante el premium respecto a otros sitios, el oro físico de refinerías y mineros se dirige al COMEX para ser liquidado allí, de ahí que hayan aumentado los inventarios:



Hay que destacar el fuerte aumento de la proporción de elegible sobre registered. Pese a tener más costes, los propietarios prefieren tener su oro localizado y en principio listo para sacarlo de allí a su voluntad. Es un oro papel un poco más cercano al oro físico que el otro... Demuestra que hay poca confianza en el COMEX. 

La tendencia a pedir envío de físico va de récord en récord:



La diferencia de precio entre Londres y Nueva York cómo lo justifican ahora? sigue habiendo pocos vuelos comerciales? No parece que las refinerías Suizas tengan problema en exportar bastantes toneladas de oro a EEUU. 

Porqué sigue sin funcionar el arbitraje? Tal vez funcione pero la presión por liquidar reservas de oro en dólares hagan que persista la diferencia de precios...

Que va a pasar si hay futuros cierres por rebrotes? Parece que va a seguir aumentando la presión sobre el COMEX.


----------



## cuidesemele (1 Jul 2020)

Mientras tanto el COT muestra que estos precios ya empiezan a hacer pupita. Sube el open interest y hay mas cortos de commercials: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

Parace que vuelven a prestar atencion al precio... Analisis paco: 1300 consolidadisimos, 1500 la nueva normalidad...


----------



## hyugaa (1 Jul 2020)

*83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal

83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal*


----------



## 34Pepe (3 Jul 2020)

A veces pienso que cuando inmovilizan o retrasan la entrega del oro de algún país (ahora Venezuela, 31 Tn) es porque lo usan para compensar el físico que les falta en algún otro lado. 

Y mientras van cuadrando balances y entregas de los amigos, con el tiempo ya se lo darán pero algún otro se quedará sin recibirlo...como la música y las sillas...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Jul 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> A veces pienso que cuando inmovilizan o retrasan la entrega del oro de algún país (ahora Venezuela, 31 Tn) es porque lo usan para compensar el físico que les falta en algún otro lado.
> 
> Y mientras van cuadrando balances y entregas de los amigos, con el tiempo ya se lo darán pero algún otro se quedará sin recibirlo...como la música y las sillas...



Y como no podemos olvidar que los ingleses llevan la piratería en las venas, yo no descartaría que hubieran acortado con Guaidó robarle el oro a Maduro a cambio de quedarse con una parte.


----------



## Daviot (4 Jul 2020)

Esa es la mejor demostración de lo que dice Mike Maloney en sus videos "If you don´t hold it you don´t own it " o lo que es lo mismo hay que ser muy gilipollas para tener oro y dejar que sea otro quien te lo guarde.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jul 2020)

Habeis visto esto: 

¿Crypto estatal redimible en plata?:

Lithuania becomes first country to trial state-backed digital currency

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jul 2020)

minuto 18.40

....if you....
.... that's a coooonntraaaact....  mola el tono


----------



## El_Magnate (6 Jul 2020)

Un querido amigo mío vendió un kilo por 40 mil, habiéndolo comprado por 11mil hace unos años, una buena rentabilidad a largo plazo si....pero en contra de los consejos que yo le daba,( básicamente que la economía estaba muy enrarecida y que no vendiera pues no tenia necesidad y podía ganar mas con eso ) fue el verano pasado, hubiera esperado un años mas y este mismo año le habría sacado otros 10 mil para el bolsillo en solo un año, en momentos de crisis e incertidumbre como el que vivimos esto subirá mas ... en fin ya que mi amigo no me a echo caso hacedlo vosotros y... GUARDAD VUESTRO PUTO ORO!! y si encima hubiera reinvertido las ganancias el 11-14 de marzo en bitcoin y las hubiera liquidado ahora ya no te digo nada.... casi 80mil sin haber salido siquiera de la casa, me pone de muy mala leche...
GUARDAD EL ORO A LARGO Y OPERAD CON CRIPTO A CORTO!!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jul 2020)

Así va la cosa en 2020:




A ver qué pasa con los activos en dólares en una segunda ronda de medidas económicas para frenar el "virus verde".

Si el desacople de la economía China y EEUU es "duro", lo siguiente que veremos son medidas financieras para debilitar al dólar, dejando al oro como único refugio en tiempos víricos...


----------



## Daviot (8 Jul 2020)

Bueno señores, pues ya estamos llamando a las puertas del cielo. Ahora a ver si abren.


----------



## Daviot (8 Jul 2020)

Veremos. No se considera rota la resistencia hasta sobrepasarla en un 3% lo que serían 1854 dólares/onza.


----------



## Aceituno (8 Jul 2020)

Parece que nos vamos para arriba señores...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jul 2020)

Para qué queréis que suba?


----------



## Dadaria (9 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para qué queréis que suba?



Exacto. A los que acumulamos físico nos interesa que se mantenga donde está, por lo menos esa es mi opinión. A estos precios la plata está casi regalada.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jul 2020)

La pregunta, y las respuestas tienen su aquel.

Porque implica varias cosas.

Desde el que no tiene y le gustaría tener antes se que sea mucho más expensivo.
Pero el que tiene qué hará?
Cambiará de estrategia?
Se verá obligado a cambiar?

Y también la parte de que pasen cosas que reconduzcan la situación.

Porque si se siguiera ad infinitum como hasta ahora, qué más daría una reliquia que otra, que una piedra ?!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Jul 2020)

Habra reseteo ? si...pero no os penseis que va a ser Madmaxero...sera un reseteo controlado....los de arriba siempre lo dejan todo atado y bien atado....nada de cuevas, bunkeres y latunes...no os flipeis...Buffet solo hay uno....


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jul 2020)

Yo ando detrás de una onza, a ver si se toma un respiro.


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2020)

Ahora que estamos ante una resistencia importante en el precio ( 1800 dólares- 1600 euros ) puede darse un retroceso, lo que se llama un pull-back, esta sería una de las últimas oportunidades de entrada antes de romper el techo y entrar en subida libre.

Y lo suyo seria coger alguna más. Recomiendo el lingotillo de 1 Oz de este año 2020 de la serie dragón que comenzó en 2018. A veces se encuentra bien de precio ( por debajo de 1650 euros ) con una tirada mágica de 8.888 unidades por eso de que el número 8 en la cultura china trae suerte.


----------



## wolfy (9 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Ahora que estamos ante una resistencia importante en el precio ( 1800 dólares- 1600 euros ) puede darse un retroceso, lo que se llama un pull-back, esta sería una de las últimas oportunidades de entrada antes de romper el techo y entrar en subida libre.
> 
> Y lo suyo seria coger alguna más. Recomiendo el lingotillo de 1 Oz de este año 2020 de la serie dragón que comenzó en 2018. A veces se encuentra bien de precio ( por debajo de 1650 euros ) con una tirada mágica de 8.888 unidades por eso de que el número 8 en la cultura china trae suerte.



Uff! comprar hoy en día lingotes de oro es un poco arriesgado.

83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Uff! comprar hoy en día lingotes de oro es un poco arriesgado.
> 
> 83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal



Es una moneda con forma de lingote, tiene tanto riesgo como cualquier moneda de 1 oz

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Es una moneda con forma de lingote, tiene tanto riesgo como cualquier moneda de 1 oz
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Alguno más tiene


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (10 Jul 2020)

Por si algun día me amino con el tema. ¿Cuales son las monedas más seguras de cara evitar copias fake?


----------



## Daviot (10 Jul 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Por si algun día me amino con el tema. ¿Cuales son las monedas más seguras de cara evitar copias fake?



El día es ahora tanto en plata como en oro. La moneda más segura es el maple de Canadá porque lleva unas rayas muy finas a modo de radios para dificultar la falsificación. También lleva una hoja de arce diminuta dentro de la cual va grabada con láser el año correspondiente.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Jul 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Por si algun día me amino con el tema. ¿Cuales son las monedas más seguras de cara evitar copias fake?



Si compras en tiendas serias, en principio no hay riesgo de que te cuelen monedas falsas salvo si son antiguas, que el riesgo es mínimo, pero puede existir. De las más seguras, siendo nuevas o relativamente nuevas, las maples, krugerrands, brittanias, las eagles, kanguros, filarmónicas. En cuanto a monedas "antiguas", es decir, de principios del siglo XX y XIX, francos franceses y suizos de oro suelen ser los menos falsificados.


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Jul 2020)

Yo creo que lo más seguro es aprender uno mismo a identificar la autenticidad de una pieza y dejarse de si comprar en esta u otra tienda es más seguro. Está más que archicomentado el asunto. Solo hay que tirar de buscador con conceptos como "peso específico", "báscula", "ultrasonidos", "pie de rey / calibre", "diamagnetismo" etc...

En un país donde no te puedes fiar del estado (inseguridad jurídica en todos los ámbitos), ni de los bancos (hay casos de reintegros en billetes falsos), es absurdo pensar que te puedes fiar de una tienda o un vendedor de renombre. A cualquiera se la pueden colar, tanto a los compradores, como a los vendedores. 

Uno mismo es el principal responsable de sus actos, no seamos tan comodones.

Enlace para vagos: ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Jul 2020)

Yo tengo otra cosa clara a la hora de comprar en tiendas, cuanto menos pardillo parezcas en el asunto mucho mejor, si de entrada ven que están tratando con un novato que no tiene ni idea o lo parece, y da la casualidad de que tienen algún pufo por ahí perdido, como una moneda sellada al vacio en su plástico de la mint con un picotazo monstruoso descarado en una arista, y es la que tu buscas te la van a intentar meter, lo digo por experiencia propia, y no una , sino 2 veces


----------



## wolfy (10 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Es una moneda con forma de lingote, tiene tanto riesgo como cualquier moneda de 1 oz
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Ni por asomo.

De entrada, no existen monedas en forma de lingotes. El Blullion o es moneda o es lingote.

Las monedas tienen unas medidas y características estandarizadas y publicadas que hacen cantar en caso de falsificación 

Se sabe el diametro, altura, color y peso exacto que son fácilmente comprobables. 

Igualmente se conoce el sonido al ser golpeadas y muy importante tienen un canto estriado para garantizar que no ha sido manipulada.

Los lingotes no. Por ese motivo lo habitual que el comprador le haga un agujero para comprobar que no es Fake. han sido numerosas las estafas de lingotes rellenos de tungsteno y anecdóticas las monedas de oro falsificadas.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (10 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Los lingotes no. Por ese motivo lo habitual que el comprador le haga un agujero para comprobar que no es Fake. han sido numerosas las estafas de lingotes rellenos de tungsteno y anecdóticas las monedas de oro falsificadas.



Existen empresas especializadas que comercializan lingotes o parte de ellos, clasificados LBMA, que están asignados al cliente con numero de serie y con precio oficial según la lista que publica dos veces al día la citada LBMA.

No obstante, recordad que NO es posible comprar a la cotización fijada, dado que es precio de Institucionales, y por lo tanto fuera del alcance de los particulares.
Es igual que si deseáramos comprar un coche en la Seat de Martorell,... no se puede, hay que ir a un concesionario.

En esto pasa lo mismo. Apnex. Degussa o Auvesta son referencias.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## HRM (10 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La pregunta, y las respuestas tienen su aquel.
> 
> Porque implica varias cosas.
> 
> ...



Pues ya que a algunos os encanta el modo Cenizo yo tengo una pregunta más rebuscada aún.

Cuando lleguen las crypto.. ¿sabéis cual serían los pasos si se prohíbe la venta de oro? Y me refiero a los pasos (que pueden tardar varios meses) y las consecuencias que se van a dar para que eso ocurra. Mirándolo bien mirado ¿cuanto valdría el oro, pasado un tiempo, entonces?


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Pues ya que a algunos os encanta el modo Cenizo yo tengo una pregunta más rebuscada aún.
> 
> Cuando lleguen las crypto.. ¿sabéis cual serían los pasos si se prohíbe la venta de oro? Y me refiero a los pasos (que pueden tardar varios meses) y las consecuencias que se van a dar para que eso ocurra. Mirándolo bien mirado ¿cuanto valdría el oro, pasado un tiempo, entonces?



Ilumínanos si lo sabes


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Pues ya que a algunos os encanta el modo Cenizo yo tengo una pregunta más rebuscada aún.
> 
> Cuando lleguen las crypto.. ¿sabéis cual serían los pasos si se prohíbe la venta de oro? Y me refiero a los pasos (que pueden tardar varios meses) y las consecuencias que se van a dar para que eso ocurra. Mirándolo bien mirado ¿cuanto valdría el oro, pasado un tiempo, entonces?



Es muy rebuscado...porque se prohibiría la venta de una reliquia barbara que no sirve para nada?

Lo más que se ha intentado es prohibir la adquisición de oro en su forma monetaria (monedas y lingotes) por parte de particulares. La compra de oro en forma de joyas nunca se ha prohibido y constituye la principal demanda:




De la parte "investment" la mayoría son ETFs. La parte de oro monetario de inversión (monedas y lingotes) apenas supone el 10% de la demanda...


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Ni por asomo.
> 
> De entrada, no existen monedas en forma de lingotes. El Blullion o es moneda o es lingote.
> 
> ...



De entrada te columpias, esto ES MONEDA, por qué? Porque tiene valor facial. Te puedes ir a la pagina de PERTH Mint y buscar las características de la moneda, no la ha hecho Perico el de las falsificaciones. 
La unica diferencia de que cambia la forma, de hecho es más facil que una moneda de las comunes sea falsa, todas sus características son comprobables (a no ser que te bloqueen las formas cuadradas)
El sonido de esta moneda no varía apenas, lo que le da ese sonido es el material, no la forma.
Sería de agradecer que no posteases diciendo cosas de las que no estás seguro.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Jul 2020)

En mi caso hasta un ciego sin noción alguna del tema, solo al tacto hubiese rechazado "aquello".


----------



## Dadaria (10 Jul 2020)

Es verdad que siempre hay que tener cuidado, y comprobar las monedas que compramos, pero el riesgo, a mi parecer, es menor si compras piezas muy comunes (krugers, brittanias, filarmonicas, canguros) que si compras piezas más especiales o de colección, donde siempre se corre más riesgo. En mi caso, llevo comprando poco tiempo y cantidad, y piezas muy comunes, y hasta ahora he tenido suerte.

También es muy importante conocer de antemano lo que vas a comprar, para evitar llevarte un susto


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Jul 2020)

Esto fué la compra de mi primera onza, un búfalo vía web en tienda famosa, si un vendedor me enseña una moneda asi en su tienda pretendiendo que era aceptable se la meto por el fistro, por correo no puedes hacer mas que devolverla, el caso es que me enviaron otra y tenía otro picotazo pero en otro sitio de la arista, pa flipar, logicamente se la comieron con patatas tras varios viajes ida y vuelta entrega recogida que pagaron ellos por supuesto.

Algún forero las vió cuando les consulté que les parecía coincidiendo en que era una cagada descomunal.
Lástima no conservar algunas fotos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

Yo estoy satisfecho. Aunque tuve una cagada con una mierda moneda de la pérfida albión de los cojones.
Que tienen la manía de cambiar la pureza mucho.
Y aunque siempre miro información de cada una, en la página que lo miré estaba mal...
Y la pagué creyendo que era 917, cuando era 583.... cuando me di cuenta se me comían lo dimonios......
Anda que dijeron algo en la casa de subastas... me salió a 1991 la oz (que pretendía ser a 1266). 13,25g que se quedan en casi la mitad.

Pero aún contando esa cagada y todos los gastos de envío, mi media está en 1425, que no está mal, siendo un recién llegado.
Si te lo montas bien consigues buenos precios. Y cagadas las justas, una y no más. Hay que estar al loro 150 %


----------



## wolfy (10 Jul 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> Existen empresas especializadas que comercializan lingotes o parte de ellos, clasificados LBMA, que están asignados al cliente con numero de serie y con precio oficial según la lista que publica dos veces al día la citada LBMA.
> 
> No obstante, recordad que NO es posible comprar a la cotización fijada, dado que es precio de Institucionales, y por lo tanto fuera del alcance de los particulares.
> Es igual que si deseáramos comprar un coche en la Seat de Martorell,... no se puede, hay que ir a un concesionario.
> ...



Y dale con el tema de los lingotes....

Busca en Google Fake (apnex, degussa o lo que te plazca) bars y deléitate con los supuestos LBMA.

Los lingotes, salvo que se compren a quien los fabrica y que sea de renombre en su propia tienda son un riesgo altísimo.

No sirven ni los certificados, ni los hologramas ni nada, todo se puede falsificar.

Con una moneda eso es prácticamente imposible. cualquier cambio en la aleación, aunque sea del 1% va a cambiar sus características y hace que cante como falsa hasta para un principiante.


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Y dale con el tema de los lingotes....
> 
> Busca en Google Fake (apnex, degussa o lo que te plazca) bars y deléitate con los supuestos LBMA.
> 
> ...



No soy fanático de los lingotes, pero no estoy para nada de acuerdo, un lingote no deja de ser un pedazo de metal físico 100% constatable su puerza a día de hoy por medios de cualquier comerciante profesional o del sector fácilmente sin tener que hacer ni caso a certificados ni demás gaitas, además que cumplen su función precisa en el mercado. 
Lo que es una auténtica tontería son los lingotes de menos de 100 gramos (que precisamente es donde se concentran en 90% de falsificaciones), para lingotes de menos de 100 gramos, sin duda monedas, pero para inversores con potencial (que son más del doble que pequeños ahorradores en oro) sin duda lingotes, no termino de ver un pedido de 30 kilos de oro remitido en soberanos o Napoleónes. 
Y esto está constatado en el simple hecho que por cada onza que se vende se venden 3 lingotes de 100gramos a kilo.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (10 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Y dale con el tema de los lingotes....
> 
> Busca en Google Fake (apnex, degussa o lo que te plazca) bars y deléitate con los supuestos LBMA.
> 
> ...



Veo que tienes experiencia con las empresas que mencionas , y que te has encontrado con lingotes falsos,.. o ¡peor aún!, te han vendido esos lingotes fake.

Sería de ayuda para los posibles compradores una orientación. Yo estoy interesado, la verdad.

Gracias adelantadas.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No soy fanático de los lingotes, pero no estoy para nada de acuerdo, un lingote no deja de ser un pedazo de metal físico 100% constatable su puerza a día de hoy por medios de cualquier comerciante profesional o del sector fácilmente sin tener que hacer ni caso a certificados ni demás gaitas, además que cumplen su función precisa en el mercado.
> Lo que es una auténtica tontería son los lingotes de menos de 100 gramos (que precisamente es donde se concentran en 90% de falsificaciones), para lingotes de menos de 100 gramos, sin duda monedas, pero para inversores con potencial (que son más del doble que pequeños ahorradores en oro) sin duda lingotes, no termino de ver un pedido de 30 kilos de oro remitido en soberanos o Napoleónes.
> Y esto está constatado en el simple hecho que por cada onza que se vende se venden 3 lingotes de 100gramos a kilo.




Estos lingotitos no eran de menos de 100 grs...
Un importante fabricante de joyas chino habría obtenido 2.800 millones de dólares en préstamos haciendo pasar cobre por lingotes de oro

Mejor venta, menor riesgo, mejor custodia, las monedas que caben en cualquier ranura.

Lingotes para las películas o los que pueden robar tanto que prefieren guardarlo de 400 en 400 oz.

Intenta vender un lingote de kilo no más... después prueba a vender 32 onzas sueltas...


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estos lingotitos no eran de menos de 100 grs...
> Un importante fabricante de joyas chino habría obtenido 2.800 millones de dólares en préstamos haciendo pasar cobre por lingotes de oro
> 
> Mejor venta, menor riesgo, mejor custodia, las monedas que caben en cualquier ranura.
> ...



Si si... Todo muy bonito, pero por una onza que se vende, 3 lingotes se venden, y en ninguna película, en el mundo real... mis ojos que lo han visto diariamente durante 27 años.


----------



## OBDC (11 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si si... Todo muy bonito, pero por una onza que se vende, 3 lingotes se venden, y en ninguna película, en el mundo real... mis ojos que lo han visto diariamente durante 27 años.



Imagino que la trazabilidad será crítica y tendrá un coste importante la misma.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## wolfy (11 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si si... Todo muy bonito, pero por una onza que se vende, 3 lingotes se venden, y en ninguna película, en el mundo real... mis ojos que lo han visto diariamente durante 27 años.



por cada moneda se venden 3 lingotes..... a personas físicas? "Ni jarto de vino"

Donde está esa estadística?
De que peso son esos lingotes?
Es oro físico o Oro papel?
Quienes son los compradores?


----------



## wolfy (11 Jul 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> Veo que tienes experiencia con las empresas que mencionas , y que te has encontrado con lingotes falsos,.. o ¡peor aún!, te han vendido esos lingotes fake.
> 
> Sería de ayuda para los posibles compradores una orientación. Yo estoy interesado, la verdad.
> 
> ...



En el foro hay mucha información, en su momento nos acompañaban foreros muy metidos en el tema que avisaban de los Fakes, aunque tendrás que remontarte a post de varios años atrás. 

Y no, nunca he comprado lingotes de oro.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> por cada moneda se venden 3 lingotes..... a personas físicas? "Ni jarto de vino"
> 
> Donde está esa estadística?
> De que peso son esos lingotes?
> ...



Supongo que a los grandes fondos y a las manos fuertes les sale más a cuenta comprar lingote grandes de oro que monedas. Otra cosa son los pequeños y medianos ahorradores.


----------



## wolfy (11 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Supongo que a los grandes fondos y a las manos fuertes les sale más a cuenta comprar lingote grandes de oro que monedas. Otra cosa son los pequeños y medianos ahorradores.



Esos lo pillan en oro papel.....

El almacenamiento y la custodia de grandes cantidades de oro tiene un coste muy elevado que solo se lo pueden permitir los estados en sus propias instalaciones.

Ya que si dejas que te lo guarde otro te pueden hacer el tongo de la Reserva Federal


----------



## Forcopula (11 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> por cada moneda se venden 3 lingotes..... a personas físicas? "Ni jarto de vino"
> 
> Donde está esa estadística?
> De que peso son esos lingotes?
> ...



No sabes ni lo que es una moneda vas a saber cuántos lingotes se venden.. 
Amos vete, salmonete

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy (11 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que es una moneda vas a saber cuántos lingotes se venden..
> Amos vete, salmonete
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Hay que ser imbécil para responder así a un forero que lleva posteando más de 12 años en el hilo de inversiones.

ahora pal ignore por gilipollas. 

Alguno mas?


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> por cada moneda se venden 3 lingotes..... a personas físicas? "Ni jarto de vino"
> 
> Donde está esa estadística?
> De que peso son esos lingotes?
> ...



Todas las preguntas que haces, están contestadas por mi parte en muchos post, algunas de ellas no muy lejos de este.


----------



## Forcopula (11 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Hay que ser imbécil para responder así a un forero que lleva posteando más de 12 años en el hilo de inversiones.
> 
> ahora pal ignore por gilipollas.
> 
> Alguno mas?



Tu ignorancia quedó reflejada más arriba y no supiste ni responder, lo siento por los 12 años tirados a la basura.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy (11 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Todas las preguntas que haces, están contestadas por mi parte en muchos post, algunas de ellas no muy lejos de este.



Buah! otro "Enterao".........

Parece que hoy es el día de los ignores a los pomperos


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Hay que ser imbécil para responder así a un forero que lleva posteando más de 12 años en el hilo de inversiones.
> 
> ahora pal ignore por gilipollas.
> 
> Alguno mas?



Parlotear mucho durante años no valida lo que se dice.
Ponme en el ignore, porfa, que los que no soportan que les quiten protagonismo necesitan invertir menos en oro y más en diván de psicólogos.






Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Buah! otro "Enterao".........
> 
> Parece que hoy es el día de los ignores a los pomperos



Puedes llevar 12 o 25 años aquí, pero tu de metales lo más redondo que has visto en tu vida es un ladrillo del 12, no tienes ni puta idea, a ver si en los próximos 12 tienes más suerte.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (12 Jul 2020)

No me mola nada el tema de los lingotes phalsos, sobre todo cuando entre mi reducido stash tengo esto:












Lo compré a los amijos de EuropeanMint antes de enterarme de estas chuflas. Ya sé que un sitio como ese da ciertas garantías, no es como comprar a ebay o aun gitano, pero muy fatalistas os veo por aquí.

¿Qué phorma tendría de asegurarme de que es horo de berdhac? No sé qué forero comentó hace no mucho que para comprobar el veriscan ese hacía falta un hardware especial. 

¿Qué haríais vosotros? ¿Abrir la tarjetina y llevar el lingotito a un compro horo pa que lo rasquen y le echen potingues?


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Parlotear mucho durante años no valida lo que se dice.
> Ponme en el ignore, porfa, que los que no soportan que les quiten protagonismo necesitan invertir menos en oro y más en diván de psicólogos.
> 
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de protagonismo,. es cuestión de "enteraos"

Ya sabes que el refranero español es muy sabio.... Y mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo. ;-)

2 meses en el foro, decir que hacienda es el nuevo nosferatu (Que no parásito), Dar un "Thanks"defendiendo que una madre haya matado a su hijo y otras lindezas no es precisamente una buena carta de presentación.




URGENTE: Una madre mata a su hijo de 6 años y luego se suicida en un hostal del centro de Madrid

Es mi opinion eres más un intoxicador "HIJOPUTA" podemita seguidor de nuestro R2D2 Argentino que cobra 20 céntimos por post que alguien que pretende aportar algo constructivo foro.

Ahora, atendiendo a tu solicitud, pal ignore.

Algún imbécil más?


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> No me mola nada el tema de los lingotes phalsos, sobre todo cuando entre mi reducido stash tengo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, si lo compraste en European Mint muy posiblemente sean legítimo, pero sin duda cuando los quieras "hacer líquido" les hagan ciertas pruebas pruebas de autenticidad un tanto agresivas (Taladros) para evitar que se la cuelen con esto.




Yo en tu caso, no me preocuparía. Donde lo has comprado son gente seria, y si fuera fake (Que no lo creo) tambien se lo hubieran metido a ellos.

Pero en el futuro, ya sabes..... Bullion. Y al comprarlo comprueba Diámetro, grosor y peso con un calibre y una bascula de precision (Los chinorros de 10 €uretes te valen).

Huye de errores de tolerancia mayores del 5% (los datos los encuentras facilmente en Internet).

Para cualquier consulta tienes el Foro, con gusto recibirás la ayuda que necesites.

Huye de los telepredicadores defensores de los lingotes. 

Un abrazote.


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Puedes llevar 12 o 25 años aquí, pero tu de metales lo más redondo que has visto en tu vida es un ladrillo del 12, no tienes ni puta idea, a ver si en los próximos 12 tienes más suerte.



Ya llegó el pompero pidiendo caña! 

Te equivocas, lo más redondo que he visto no han sido ladrillo del 12, ha sido el coño de tu madre.

Y sí, era tan frío como el metal.


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Hay que ser imbécil para responder así a un forero que lleva posteando más de 12 años en el hilo de inversiones.
> 
> ahora pal ignore por gilipollas.
> 
> Alguno mas?



Sí hombre, vete sumándome porque a parte de demostrar que eres un ignorante que no sabe diferenciar un lingote de una moneda, estás faltando al respeto a conforeros que han demostrado que tienen más conocimientos que tú y mil veces más educación y respeto.


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Ya llegó el pompero pidiendo caña!
> 
> Te equivocas, lo más redondo que he visto no han sido ladrillo del 12, ha sido el coño de tu madre.
> 
> Y sí, era tan frío como el metal.



Respecto a estos insultos a un compañero quedas reportado por mi parte. Espero que los moderadores tomen nota y seas expulsado de aquí indefinidamente.


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí hombre, vete sumándome porque a parte de demostrar que eres un ignorante que no sabe diferenciar un lingote de una moneda, estás faltando al respeto a conforeros que han demostrado que tienen más conocimientos que tú y mil veces más educación y respeto.



Menudo día llevamos.....

va a quedar limpito este hilo a base de Ignores


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Respecto a estos insultos a un compañero quedas reportado por mi parte. Espero que los moderadores tomen nota y seas expulsado de aquí indefinidamente.



Me ha nutrido la mañanita este mensaje antes de meterte en el ignore.

Ya desayuné!

Menudo Imbecil 

Pd. a Ver si borran de una P. Vez a todos los CM de los 20 Cms. No aportan nada al foro.


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> No me mola nada el tema de los lingotes phalsos, sobre todo cuando entre mi reducido stash tengo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no tienes nada de que preocuparte ya que donde lo has comprado son serios.

Y creo que no es necesario sacarlo del envase precintado ya que tanto con el aparato Metalytics que mide la conductividad como con el aparato de fluorescencia de rayos X se puede comprobar estando dentro del plástico.


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo creo que no tienes nada de que preocuparte ya que donde lo has comprado son serios.
> 
> Y creo que no es necesario sacarlo del envase precintado ya que tanto con el aparato Metalytics que mide la conductividad como con el aparato de fluorescencia de rayos X se puede comprobar estando dentro del plástico.



Joder con los enteraos del foro........

El proceso para *el ensayo de fluorescencia de rayos X implica la fusión del material en un horno y la agitación para obtener una mezcla homogénea.* A continuación, se toma una muestra del centro de la muestra fundida. Las muestras se toman típicamente usando un tubo de pin de vacío.4 Luego, la muestra se analiza mediante espectroscopia de fluorescencia de rayos X. El ensayo metalúrgico generalmente se completa de esta manera para asegurar que se realice un ensayo preciso.




Si no se hace de esa forma, el análisis de fluorescencia de rayos x no sirve de nada, los rayos X , solo penetran unas micras en la superficie del oro debido al número atómico de este. 

La comprobación por metalytics también requiere el metal "desnudo". vamos que hay que abrir su "Blister" original, por lo que automáticamente pierde valor.

Menudos embaucadores, enteraos y vendedores de humo tenemos en este hilo. ¿Están todos compinchados para engañar a los foreros?


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Joder con los enteraos del foro........
> 
> El proceso para *el ensayo de fluorescencia de rayos X implica la fusión del material en un horno y la agitación para obtener una mezcla homogénea.* A continuación, se toma una muestra del centro de la muestra fundida. Las muestras se toman típicamente usando un tubo de pin de vacío.4 Luego, la muestra se analiza mediante espectroscopia de fluorescencia de rayos X. El ensayo metalúrgico generalmente se completa de esta manera para asegurar que se realice un ensayo preciso.
> 
> ...





Extraído de las características de aparato y subrayado en rojo lo que nos interesa.

Sigma Metalytics Precious Metal Verifier with Small, Large & Bullion Wand | BGASC.com


*Sigma PMV Highlights*


Can be used with any precious metal
Reads the metal that makes up the bulk of the item - not coatings or plating
Can read through numismatic cases/slabs, flips & plastic coin bags
Very fast: 1 second results
No wet chemistry, no consumables, no scraping or filing
Detects and prevents precious metal fakes & fraud
Can assist in determining numismatic authenticity
Easy to use, easy to program for additional sample types
Portable & has long battery life
Durable - no maintenance required


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> No es cuestión de protagonismo,. es cuestión de "enteraos"
> 
> Ya sabes que el refranero español es muy sabio.... Y mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo. ;-)
> 
> ...



Que exquisito nivel de educación, seguro estudiaste en la Sorbonne u Oxford.
Burlarte de los defectos físicos o discapacidad de una persona (sea de tu cuerda o no) solo demuestra además de tu exquisito nivel de educación un corazón muy negro.
Yo no te voy reportar ni ignorar, ya llevas bastante con ser como eres.
De los pecados capitales por lo que te muestras, vas haciendo una bonita colección.
Que tengas un buen dia compañero, a ver si se te limpia la amargura del alma.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Joder con los enteraos del foro........
> 
> El proceso para *el ensayo de fluorescencia de rayos X implica la fusión del material en un horno y la agitación para obtener una mezcla homogénea.* A continuación, se toma una muestra del centro de la muestra fundida. Las muestras se toman típicamente usando un tubo de pin de vacío.4 Luego, la muestra se analiza mediante espectroscopia de fluorescencia de rayos X. El ensayo metalúrgico generalmente se completa de esta manera para asegurar que se realice un ensayo preciso.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la fluorescencia por rayos X aquí tenemos el aparato en sí testeando un lingote en su empaquetado original. Como vemos no es necesario fundirlo en un horno.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Respecto a la fluorescencia por rayos X aquí tenemos el aparato en sí testeando un lingote en su empaquetado original. Como vemos no es necesario fundirlo en un horno.



Si esta claro, si cada vez que hubiera que verificar un trozo de metal hubiera que pasarlo por un crisol seguiríamos en la edad del bronce.
El medidor de conductividad eléctrica me parece una inversión necesaria para alguien que se menee con estos temas.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Si esta claro, si cada vez que hubiera que verificar un trozo de metal hubiera que pasarlo por un crisol seguiríamos en la edad del bronce.
> El medidor de conductividad eléctrica me parece una inversión necesaria para alguien que se menee con estos temas.
> 
> Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu



Si que seria interesante tener uno pero son unos 700 y pico dólares más los impuestos de importación ya que se fabrica en EEUU.

El aparato de rayos X de la marca Olympus que aparece en el vídeo, mencionan que cuesta 27.000 dólares que quiero entender que son dólares australianos que al cambio actual serían 16.614 euros. Sólo al alcance de tiendas importantes.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si que seria interesante tener uno pero son unos 700 y pico dólares más los impuestos de importación ya que se fabrica en EEUU.
> 
> El aparato de rayos X de la marca Olympus que aparece en el vídeo, mencionan que cuesta 27.000 dólares que quiero entender que son dólares australianos que al cambio actual serían 16.614 euros. Sólo al alcance de tiendas importantes.



Pero con que te la cuelen una sola vez los 700 doláres pueden salir gratis.
Si alguien mercadea con cierta frecuencia con estos temas, lo veo más una necesidad que un gasto. Creo que es un mercado que para pequeños inversores como los que deben ser mayoría que se manejan en este hilo, las oportunidades surgen más en circunstancias no demasiado "oficiales" (compras entre particulares) y con pocas garantías, por lo que probablemente sea muy rentable disponer de uno.
Gracias por la información, me ha resultado interesante.

Hacienda es el muevo Nosferatu


----------



## MIP (12 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si que seria interesante tener uno pero son unos 700 y pico dólares más los impuestos de importación ya que se fabrica en EEUU.
> 
> El aparato de rayos X de la marca Olympus que aparece en el vídeo, mencionan que cuesta 27.000 dólares que quiero entender que son dólares australianos que al cambio actual serían 16.614 euros. Sólo al alcance de tiendas importantes.



Si habláis del Sigma Metalitics, que ya me pierdo con polémicas, hay comercializadores europeos. Pero la cosa va por los 830€. 

Buy Precious Metal Tester Original PMV | Sigma Metalytics Precious Metal Verifier

Yo personalmente prefiero oro fraccional ( soberanos, francos, guilds, etc) que ofrecen un precio muy ajustado, son relativamente difíciles de falsificar comparados con lingotes (son monedas muy finas y de menos valor como para que salga a cuenta) y en caso de venderlas siempre son más líquidas y discretas.


----------



## Tichy (12 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo personalmente prefiero oro fraccional ( soberanos, francos, guilds, etc) que ofrecen un precio muy ajustado, son relativamente difíciles de falsificar comparados con lingotes (son monedas muy finas y de menos valor como para que salga a cuenta) y en caso de venderlas siempre son más líquidas y discretas.



Ciertamente. Algo que algunos hemos comentado y razonado en estos hilos cienes y cienes de veces. 
Yo he comprado (y vendido) soberanos, francos y Alfonsinas a foreros de confianza de forma anónima. Pero ¿lingotes? ni se me ocurre.


----------



## Silver94 (12 Jul 2020)

Monedas de Oro – Comprar Oro Online

No están mal los precios de cmc, 75euros la onza de oro jajajaja


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

Que se comercialicen 3 lingotes por moneda, no será entre el 99 % de la gente, sino más bien por parte del 100 % de bancos centrales, países, manos fuertes,...

Las cantidades son grandes y es lógico que utilicen lingotes.
Pero entre el personal de a pie serán menos los lingotes que monedas.
Cada uno comprará lo que quiera.
Pero lo que está claro es que desde el momento
(- cero) que puede haber falsificaciones, hay que tomar medidas, mientras más se tomen para evitar ser víctima de una, mejor.
Y las monedas, por sus características ya nombradas cienes de veces, aportan más medidas para el usuario de a pie.
El que quiera lingotes está en su derecho, pero si los tienes que pagar....como que te lo piensas....


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

Yo lingotes no tengo ni uno.
Y monedas,.... tampoco.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Jul 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Monedas de Oro – Comprar Oro Online
> 
> No están mal los precios de cmc, 75euros la onza de oro jajajaja



Es increíble como manipulan los precios estos cabrones del COMEX 

Aprovecharé y pillaré 200 onzas por si acaso...


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Monedas de Oro – Comprar Oro Online
> 
> No están mal los precios de cmc, 75euros la onza de oro jajajaja



Pero como ? Ya han empezado las rebajas y no nos hemos enterado ?


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo lingotes no tengo ni uno.
> Y monedas,.... tampoco.



Ma que cosa ??


----------



## Jacques de Molay (12 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> No me mola nada el tema de los lingotes phalsos, sobre todo cuando entre mi reducido stash tengo esto:
> 
> Lo compré a los amijos de EuropeanMint antes de enterarme de estas chuflas. Ya sé que un sitio como ese da ciertas garantías, no es como comprar a ebay o aun gitano, pero muy fatalistas os veo por aquí.
> 
> ¿Qué phorma tendría de asegurarme de que es horo de berdhac? No sé qué forero comentó hace no mucho que para comprobar el veriscan ese hacía falta un hardware especial.



Hola Hercules !...
Yo soy del sector desde hace 4 años, y por lo que he podido ver de la tarjeta, (_hay una parte borrosa que no alcanzo a leer_), te puedo casi asegurar al 100% que el lingote de 5 gramos que nos has mostrado es auténtico por las siguientes razones:


El lingote está emblistado, es decir, dentro de una cápsula en cuyo reverso se especifica unos determinados códigos que muestran la trazabilidad de la pieza.
Determina un número de serie, y señala la pureza, 999,9 milésimas lo que está muy bien y es comunmente encontrado en los de alta calidad..
No obstante TENGO DUDAS sobre si es ORO MONETARIO de acuerdo a los estándares de la LBMA que fija para tal cosa una pureza mínima de *999,95 . *Esta consideración la tiene en cuenta y valora igualmente la A.T. para considerarlo como MONETARIO y por lo tanto EXENTO de IVA. Esto NO quiere decir que no lo sea, sino que yo no puedo leer más de la especificación por la calidad de la fotografía..
Especifica el fabricante e incorpora su sello.
Mi mejor consejo si te preocupa mucho el asunto, es que lo dejes como está, aunque te propongo una prueba fáctica.

Si es ORO MONETARIO - _en el que invierten los Bancos Centrales _- es divisa, y por lo tanto es aceptable en cualquier banco para ser cambiado por dinero FIAT.
Como pertenezco al sector, hice la prueba con uno mío de 10 gramos en mayo del 2017, igualmente emblistado, de otra sociedad, LBMA, como el tuyo y me fui a la sucursal del BBVA de la c/ Sor Angela de la Cruz en Madrid. Es cierto que me pasaron a un responsable de departamento y no a la caja habitual. El responsable miró la cotización del oro físico, descontó la comisión de recompra y me ofreció una cantidad.

La rechacé porque mi idea NO era vender el ORO, sino comprobar su carácter de *ORO MONETARIO = Divisa.*




Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais vosotros? ¿Abrir la tarjetina y llevar el lingotito a un compro horo pa que lo rasquen y le echen potingues?



Ni se te ocurra...hay sociedades como la mía en si el blister está roto o dañado, los gastos de comprobación se los giran al cliente. Y si el blister está roto o dañado NO te lo acepta ningún banco por certificado que sea y solidamente documentado que venga.

El blister es la garantía de NO manipulación, y por ello, si te lo cargas, es como si hubieses tirado a la basura el ahorro que representa.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## Jacques de Molay (12 Jul 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Monedas de Oro – Comprar Oro Online
> 
> No están mal los precios de cmc, 75euros la onza de oro jajajaja



Me permito unas minimas observaciones de base, y luego que cada cual actúe como crea conveniente.

La unidad de medida para los metales preciosos es la ONZA TROY, no la ONZA estándar. Esta onza Troy tiene un peso de 31,103 gramos.
Un lingote clasificado "Good delivery" tiene un peso de 400 onzas troy.
El precio de los metales preciosos de inversión se fija en el mercado de materias primas de Londres, y tiene como referencia el FIX de Londres, que aunque es para futuros o instrumentos financieros (oro papel, y por lo tanto no es oro sino papel) se apoya y sigue la cotización de la LBMA que fija precios DOS veces al día. Dicho de otra manera, el precio oficial lo marca la LBMA, por convención internacional.
La cotización es sobre oro monetario y por ello de una pureza de 999,95 al menos
Dicho esto:

NO puede haber un precio del oro LBMA por debajo del marcado en Londres. Es decir, en estos momentos la onza troy cotizaba al cierre a 1801 $
En consecuencia o no es oro, y* no lo es*, o su pureza es del 4,5% como mucho. Es una moneda "dorada" coleccionable, nada más
Comprad donde queráis, solo espero que sepáis lo que compraís.

Me remito a una frase de Warren Buffet " El riesgo existe solo cuando no se sabe lo que se hace"

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jacques de Molay (12 Jul 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Pues ya que a algunos os encanta el modo Cenizo yo tengo una pregunta más rebuscada aún.
> 
> Cuando lleguen las crypto.. ¿sabéis cual serían los pasos si se prohíbe la venta de oro? Y me refiero a los pasos (que pueden tardar varios meses) y las consecuencias que se van a dar para que eso ocurra. Mirándolo bien mirado ¿cuanto valdría el oro, pasado un tiempo, entonces?



La prohibición de la venta de oro físico es una hipótesis, no obstante se acerca a la categoría de casi imposible.
Te argumento con razones legales y de mercado:

En el año 2000 una DUE (Directiva de la Unión Europea) autorizó la tenencia y *compra de oro fisico monetario de inversión* por parte de los particulares, pues hasta entonces - _en eso tienes un buen punto de apoyo _- era una opción PROHIBIDA a los particlares. Desde esa fecha, Alemania se ha convertido en el mayor comprador de oro fisico a nivel privado (particulares). El Bundesbank es hoy el tercer tenedor de oro del MUNDO.
Mientras que en Alemania esta opción estaba vigente desde el 2001 tras los trámites parlamentarios, en España se pudo hacer a partir del año 2009, si...2009!, lo que le valió al Gobierno una multa de órdago por crear desigualdades entre los ciudadanos de la UE por razón de nacionalidad. Pero entonces estábamos en plena crisis del 2008 y, ¡claro! todo el ahorro SOLO podía canalizarse a través del sistema financiero (Bancos, Aseguradoras, Gestores de Capital...etc etc)
Actualmente Francia está probando como medio de pago entre la Administración por compensación, una CRIPTO que quiere ser la EUROCRIPTO. Esta moneda, como por otro lado las nuevas y más firmes, está apoyada en oro fisico en un porcentaje variable - entre el 22, 5 y el 27,5% - a efectos de poner un suelo a la potencial volatilidad que tienen en general el resto de los Cripto activos (Bitcoin, Ethereum...)

Y en cuanto al precio futuro del ORO...pues casi todos los analistas coinciden en que estará en los 2000 hacia finales del verano, 2200 para Navidad y, rompiendo las resistencias, los 3.000 son el próximo objetivo a menos de 18 meses..

Saludos cordiales


----------



## wolfy (12 Jul 2020)

Ojalá.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jul 2020)

Y a estos hijos de p. ¿nadie les mete mano?

https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...pm=a2700.md_es_ES.maylikeexp.3.760555eesP0eC8


https://moneditis.files.wordpress.com/2018/12/Testing-the-authenticity-of-a-Krugerrand-coin.pdf


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y a estos hijos de p. ¿nadie les mete mano?
> 
> https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...pm=a2700.md_es_ES.maylikeexp.3.760555eesP0eC8
> 
> ...



Parece que ponen la foto real y la de la que venden.... la diferencia es notoria... Un poco cutre vaya... Aparte que las dimensiones y sobre todo el sonido habría que verlos.
¿Quién va a pagar eso por una moneda falsa tan mal hecha.. ?


----------



## escanciador de semen (13 Jul 2020)

Saludos!

¿Merece la pena comprar online monedas de oro, o mejor un sitio físico? Hablo de pequeñas cantidades (100€/mes aprox. de aquí a unos años).

Me quiero iniciar en la inversión en metales (vengo de la numismática, pero como afición, nunca como inversión).


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2020)

No sé que pasa con los envío desde Alemania. Hace casi 20 días que hice un pedido a eldoradocoins y todavía no sé nada. A vosotros os llegan bien los pedidos ?


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2020)

REDCAP dijo:


> Saludos!
> 
> ¿Merece la pena comprar online monedas de oro, o mejor un sitio físico? Hablo de pequeñas cantidades (100€/mes aprox. de aquí a unos años).
> 
> Me quiero iniciar en la inversión en metales (vengo de la numismática, pero como afición, nunca como inversión).



Si sólo son 100 euros mes van a salir los gastos de envío como el collar del perro.


----------



## escanciador de semen (13 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé que pasa con los envío desde Alemania. Hace casi 20 días que hice un pedido a eldoradocoins y todavía no sé nada. A vosotros os llegan bien los pedidos ?



¿Y tienda física en Barcelona o Madrid?


----------



## Erzam (13 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé que pasa con los envío desde Alemania. Hace casi 20 días que hice un pedido a eldoradocoins y todavía no sé nada. A vosotros os llegan bien los pedidos ?



La última vez que les pedí también tme tardó 3 semanas en llegar. El problema estaba cuando el paquete llegaba a Correos.
Al final llegó, pero te quedas con la mosca detrás de la oreja.


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> La última vez que les pedí también tme tardó 3 semanas en llegar. El problema estaba cuando el paquete llegaba a Correos.
> Al final llegó, pero te quedas con la mosca detrás de la oreja.



Sí, muchas gracias. Hace media hora les mande un email a los de eldorado y ya me han contestado diciendo que efectivamente el pedido salió el día 26 de junio a través de correos Alemania. O sea que debe ser un problema de lentitud de correos España.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Jul 2020)

Hoy me ha llegado uno hecho el 30 de junio, esperaba que me tardase mas aunque ya es bastante, si miráis el track del envío en correos DE veréis que en uno dos días está en España, luego aquí te dicen en correos que no , que todavía no ha salido de Alemania, antes de ayer me dijeron esto mismo y no es la primera vez, ademas en el seguimiento de correos España tambien lo pone, no tiene sentido nada ,tengo conversaciones surrealistas con los funcionarios cuando pregunto por tfno.

De paso mirac que bonitos son los dragones.



Es una pena que nó cambien la cabeza de la reina biega por un simple simbolo del yin yan, o de un cocodrilo mismamente ademas en esta onza han puesto una de las versiones mas horripilantes de ella, asi me parece a mí, habrá a quien le guste .


----------



## Erzam (13 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado uno hecho el 30 de junio, esperaba que me tardase mas aunque ya es bastante, si miráis el track del envío en correos DE veréis que en uno dos días está en España, luego aquí te dicen en correos que no , que todavía no ha salido de Alemania, antes de ayer me dijeron esto mismo y no es la primera vez, ademas en el seguimiento de correos España tambien lo pone, no tiene sentido nada ,tengo conversaciones surrealistas con los funcionarios cuando pregunto por tfno.
> 
> De paso mirac que bonitos son los dragones.
> 
> ...



Si eliminaran a la señora y pusieran una botella de Tanquerai, creo que subirían las ventas.

Por cierto, unas monedas muy bonitas (por el anverso). Buena compra.


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado uno hecho el 30 de junio, esperaba que me tardase mas aunque ya es bastante, si miráis el track del envío en correos DE veréis que en uno dos días está en España, luego aquí te dicen en correos que no , que todavía no ha salido de Alemania, antes de ayer me dijeron esto mismo y no es la primera vez, ademas en el seguimiento de correos España tambien lo pone, no tiene sentido nada ,tengo conversaciones surrealistas con los funcionarios cuando pregunto por tfno.
> 
> De paso mirac que bonitos son los dragones.
> 
> ...




Joder, lo mismo que pedí yo. 20 de ellas. Espero que tengas un par de su pareja en oro al menos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder, lo mismo que pedí yo. 20 de ellas. Espero que tengas un par de su pareja en oro al menos.



Ya me gustaría sí.


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya me gustaría sí.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (13 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé que pasa con los envío desde Alemania. Hace casi 20 días que hice un pedido a eldoradocoins y todavía no sé nada. A vosotros os llegan bien los pedidos ?



A mí me llegó uno esta mañana.

Desde el día 3 ponía en correos que había sido admitido en origen (Alemania, supongo) hasta anoche que decía que "envío clasificado en centro logístico"

A mediodía lo tenía en casa.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (13 Jul 2020)

REDCAP dijo:


> ¿Y tienda física en Barcelona o Madrid?



En Madrid tienes a Degussa con tienda física en la Calle Velazquez nº 2 (enfrente del Retiro) aunque desconozco si AHORA tienen monedas. Durante la pandemia se produjo una importante ruptura de stock que sigue afectando a los distribuidores más importantes y consolidados.

Degussa es una multinacional seria y clasificada, especialista solo en eso, lingotes y monedas. Son de absoluta garantía.

En cuanto al precio ya no me atrevo a decirte nada. La acuñación y la calidad es de primera. Son competencia en el sector, pero reconozco que su producto es igualmente de primera calidad.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jul 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> En Madrid tienes a Degussa con tienda física en la Calle Velazquez nº 2 (enfrente del Retiro) aunque desconozco si AHORA tienen monedas. Durante la pandemia se produjo una importante ruptura de stock que sigue afectando a los distribuidores más importantes y consolidados.
> 
> Degussa es una multinacional seria y clasificada, especialista solo en eso, lingotes y monedas. Son de absoluta garantía.
> 
> ...



Cuando dices..la acuñación y la calidad es de primera, ¿a qué te refieres?.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> A mí me llegó uno esta mañana.
> 
> Desde el día 3 ponía en correos que había sido admitido en origen (Alemania, supongo) hasta anoche que decía que "envío clasificado en centro logístico"
> 
> A mediodía lo tenía en casa.



A mi parecer donde pone , admitido en origen , se refieren a que ya está en España, segun esto que es de el seguimiento de la página del correo alemán a la que Necho te remite en sus correos de confirmación de envío. Este de el pedido último que acabo de enseñar.




Esta es de otro que está en camino y refleja lo mismo, que a españa llegan en un par de días, cuando nó en uno.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


>



Siempre he visto esa moneda agotada.


----------



## Daviot (14 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Siempre he visto esa moneda agotada.



No problemo.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/10/shelton-fed-nomination/

Parece que la votación para elegir a Judy Shelton para la fed será el día 21 de julio. En principio parece que saldrá elegida...

Para quien no esté al tanto, es una economista anti banca central y a favor del patrón oro. 

Si finalmente sale elegida se va a encontrar con un panorama económico terrible. Como muestra:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/08/32-percent-of-us-households-missed-their-july-housing-payments.html

Casi un tercio de los estadounidenses no pagó su casa en el mes de julio.

Apocalipsis ninja:
No income, no asset - Wikipedia


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, muchas gracias. Hace media hora les mande un email a los de eldorado y ya me han contestado diciendo que efectivamente el pedido salió el día 26 de junio a través de correos Alemania. O sea que debe ser un problema de lentitud de correos España.



Ultimo pedido hecho el día 3 viernes me acaba de llegar. Increíble pero cierto.

Espero que lo tuyo vaya bien.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Jul 2020)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que me costaria hacer una nuez cuatricotiledonea de oro???
He pensado muchas veces en hacer un molde y hacer nueces de plata oro un otro metal... 
Pero que sean al menos tricotiledoneas... 
Yo tengo una nuez que es un trébol de 4 cáscaras...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jul 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que me costaria hacer una nuez cuatricotiledonea de oro???
> He pensado muchas veces en hacer un molde y hacer nueces de plata oro un otro metal...
> Pero que sean al menos tricotiledoneas...
> Yo tengo una nuez que es un trébol de 4 cáscaras...



Posiblemente un huevo y medio, la orfebrería es un lujo. Mejor jalatela por si tiene poderes.

A vale, dices hacerlas tu, que sean de plata , de oro ya no sería huevo y medio sino todo el aparato completo.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jul 2020)

Quedaría bien las cotiledoneas de plata, que se pueda abrir,.. y lo de dentro de oro, plan mega pepitas unidas jamás serán vencidas.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2020)

El coronavirus es el decorado en el que se va a gestionar el cambio de sistema monetario:

Bank of England eyes groundbreaking new currency as key part of Britain’s future

Bank of England Debating Digital Currency Creation, Bailey Says



> "We are looking at the question of, should we create a Bank of England digital currency,” Bailey said Monday in a webinar event with students. “We’ll go on looking at it, as it does have *huge implications on the nature of payments and society*
> 
> "I think in a few years time, we will be heading toward some sort of digital currency"
> 
> "*The digital currency issue will be a very big issue,” Bailey said. “I hope it is, because that means Covid will be behind us"*



Según el director del banco central inglés, su introducción tendrá efectos en la sociedad en su conjunto ya que la naturaleza de los pagos va a cambiar. Espera que llegue pronto ya que eso quiere decir que "el coronavirus ha quedado atrás"

En Japón también tienen puestas sus esperanzas en la cripto que planean sacar:
Digital Yen could Reverse Japan’s Deflation - Belt & Road News

El coronavirus seguirá mientras se implementa el nuevo sistema ya que es el factor que justifica dicho cambio


----------



## cuidesemele (15 Jul 2020)

La pregunta del million es: cuando todo sea digital 'para controlar el dinero de los terroristas', que utilizaran el pintor autonomo que apenas sobrevive para comer y el politico de turno para rellenar maletines?

Plata y oro, que ademas en el 720 ya te sugiere que lo tengas en el extranjero y sin declarar (lol)? A eso apuesto yo... Porque volver al trueque se hace muy enfarragoso...


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Jul 2020)

A mi no me importaría cobrar mis trabajos en onzas de plata y oro. Más bien lo desearía hacer así.

Y para pagar, lo mismo... lástima que la mayoría de la población no tiene ni puta idea del asunto, para unirse en intenciones y poder prosperar.

Va a ser cuestión de ir poniendo en la publicidad y en la web corporativa "aceptamos pagos en onzas de plata y oro" "medio de pago con 10% dto."


----------



## Domm (15 Jul 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> La pregunta del million es: cuando todo sea digital 'para controlar el dinero de los terroristas', que utilizaran el pintor autonomo que apenas sobrevive para comer y el politico de turno para rellenar maletines?



Esa excusa es realmente absurda.

El oro en manos privadas clasemedieras es demasiado fácil de controlar por parte del Estado. Cantidades máximas permitidas, impuestos, condiciones, etc.

En manos de delincuentes o terroristas no hay ningún control, el Estado no puede controlar explosivos ni armas en manos de terroristas y les va a controlar el oro.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jul 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Esa excusa es realmente absurda.
> 
> El oro en manos privadas clasemedieras es demasiado fácil de controlar por parte del Estado. Cantidades máximas permitidas, impuestos, condiciones, etc.
> 
> En manos de delincuentes o terroristas no hay ningún control, el Estado no puede controlar explosivos ni armas en manos de terroristas y les va a controlar el oro.



Y tan absurda. Los ladrones de alto standing ya hace décadas que se manejan con dinero digital sin problemas. ..tienen un ejército de asesores para poner testaferros, empresas y sociedades pantalla, cuentas en paraísos fiscales, etc. Y sin ninguna necesidad de llevar maletines de acá para allá, que sólo hacen hoy día los mafiosos de baja estofa y morralla etniana o mora en general. ...


----------



## Domm (15 Jul 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Y tan absurda. Los ladrones de alto standing ya hace décadas que se manejan con dinero digital sin problemas. ..tienen un ejército de asesores para poner testaferros, empresas y sociedades pantalla, cuentas en paraísos fiscales, etc. Y sin ninguna necesidad de llevar maletines de acá para allá, que sólo hacen hoy día los mafiosos de baja estofa y morralla etniana o mora en general. ...



Sucede que el dinero digital es más susceptible de ser grabado y sobre grabado que el físico. Además de controlar al mínimo detalle en qué y cómo lo utilizamos


----------



## Dadaria (15 Jul 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Sucede que el dinero digital es más susceptible de ser grabado y sobre grabado que el físico. Además de controlar al mínimo detalle en qué y cómo lo utilizamos



Además de que es mucho más fácil que este desaparezca de repente por un "error informático" o algún evento de ese estilo


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jul 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Sucede que el dinero digital es más susceptible de ser grabado y sobre grabado que el físico. Además de controlar al mínimo detalle en qué y cómo lo utilizamos



A un mindundi como tú o yo desde luego,y esa es la finalidad principal de su implantación...pero a lo que voy es que la excusa que esgrimen de para supuestamente acabar con el dinero negro delictivo es ridícula si puedes camuflar esos movimientos con empresas ficticias y permites la existencia de cuentas opacas en paraísos fiscales insisto... Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa...

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fukuoka San (15 Jul 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> La pregunta del million es: cuando todo sea digital 'para controlar el dinero de los terroristas', que utilizaran el pintor autonomo que apenas sobrevive para comer y el politico de turno para rellenar maletines?
> 
> Plata y oro, que ademas en el 720 ya te sugiere que lo tengas en el extranjero y sin declarar (lol)? A eso apuesto yo... Porque volver al trueque se hace muy enfarragoso...



Monero
The Monero Project


----------



## rubicon (16 Jul 2020)

gold.org ya publicó su reporte del primer semestre sobre *las perspectivas del oro*



> Existe un creciente consenso de que una recuperación rápida en forma de V se está transformando en una recuperación más lenta en forma de U o, más probablemente, la posibilidad de que una recuperación en el segundo semestre sea de corta duración ya que las ondas recurrentes de infecciones retrasan la economía global, lo que resulta en una forma W de recuperación.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Jul 2020)

Japan is seriously considering to issue digital currency – report

Hay mucha prisa por cambiar el modelo monetario.

En el COMEX siguen los movimientos extraños y según este artículo, sabían de antemano que iba a haber una avalancha de solicitud de oro. Se está repudiando al dólar intentando liquidarlo por oro mientras aguante el mercado. Van a necesitar mucho más de lo que metieron la otra vez:

COMEX New York vaults add 730 tonnes of gold since the end of March

También merece la pena el otro artículo, ex banqueros centrales de van turnando la presidencia del LBMA. El turno ahora es del ex presidente del Banco central de Francia:

Central banker Musical Chairs at the LBMA – Fed exits, Banque de France joins

_________

Gran artículo, bien documentado y muy interesante. La tesis del autor es que se están rebalanceando las reservas mundiales de oro para poder hacer un reset monetario no caótico:

Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s | Voima Gold

No encaja en la tesis del autor la situación de España que debería haber sido compradora de oro y sin embargo vendió gran parte de lo que tenía y es de los países que menos tienen en relación al PIB en la actualidad (salvo que estén contando con que hay más oro del declarado oficialmente)


----------



## Veloc (18 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No encaja en la tesis del autor la situación de España que debería haber sido compradora de oro y sin embargo vendió gran parte de lo que tenía y es de los países que menos tienen en relación al PIB en la actualidad (salvo que estén contando con que hay más oro del declarado oficialmente)



De esto tienen la culpa los socialistas, siempre trayendo el para, la miseria, la mala gestión y hasta la mala suerte a España. Si no me falla la memoria, Solbes vendió ese oro cuando estaba a 700 $/onza y argumentaba que poseer oro eta una inversión anacrónica, vaya negocio más redondo. No entiendo a los votantes del PSOE.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Jul 2020)

Hola,
tengo un panda de 2012 de oro. Sabéis dónde podría venderlo? Se me ocurre ebay. El tema es que vale bastante más supongo que por la tirada, y no tiene un mercado fácil (al precio que vale)


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola,
> tengo un panda de 2012 de oro. Sabéis dónde podría venderlo? Se me ocurre ebay. El tema es que vale bastante más supongo que por la tirada, y no tiene un mercado fácil (al precio que vale)



No soy experto en pandas de oro, pero he hecho una breve búsqueda y ése en concreto no parece especialmente cotizado. En esta tienda alemana lo ofrecen con un sobrespot rondando el 5%. MP Edelmetalle - Verkauf - Gold - Panda 1oz (2012)
En consecuencia, veo difícil su venta más allá de un par de puntos sobre el spot y eso a un particular interesado. Yo probaría en primer lugar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Jul 2020)

En algún que otro sitio las había visto con un precio muchi más alto. Como aquí

Chinese Gold Panda 2012 - 1 oz - BullionStar Singapore

2318eur.
El buyback mucho más bajo.


O esta
2012 China Panda 1 oz 999.9 Fine Gold Bullion Coin

2800usd


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> De esto tienen la culpa los socialistas, siempre trayendo el para, la miseria, la mala gestión y hasta la mala suerte a España. Si no me falla la memoria, Solbes vendió ese oro cuando estaba a 700 $/onza y argumentaba que poseer oro eta una inversión anacrónica, vaya negocio más redondo. No entiendo a los votantes del PSOE.



Lo que no dicen es que el negocio es para ellos. El oro no era de ellos. Pero convertido en dinero, lo utilizan para sus mierdas, sus cagadas, sus comisiones, sus saqueos.... Y les da igual. Lo hicieron en el 36, lo harán cada vez que puedan. Aquí estamos condenados. 
Pero oye, es guay, a la gente les mola, porque son modelnos.


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2020)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> En algún que otro sitio las había visto con un precio muchi más alto. Como aquí
> 
> Chinese Gold Panda 2012 - 1 oz - BullionStar Singapore
> 
> ...



En tu segundo link son 2800S$ es decir, dólares de Singapur. 
Al cambio actual 1762€
@putabolsa lo ha clavado, como siempre.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jul 2020)

China confident ‘de-dollarization’ is fast underway amid tense times - Global Times

La desdolarizacion del mundo se ha acelerado con el coronavirus:

_Las políticas globales para la "desdolarización" incluyen reducir drásticamente las tenencias de deuda de los EE. UU., Reducir el estatus del dólar estadounidense como moneda de anclaje, aumentar el comercio de productos a granel no monetario, aumentar la reserva de divisas distintas del dólar y aumentar la cobertura del oro frente al dólar

(...)

Según la información divulgada por la Sociedad Mundial de Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias (SWIFT), en mayo, la participación de dólares estadounidenses en el mercado internacional de pagos fue del 40,88 por ciento, una caída desde el 44,1 por ciento en marzo_

Una caída de más de tres puntos desde marzo en el uso del dólar a nivel internacional es muchísimo. Además, hay que tener en cuenta de que hay alternativas al SWIFT que no usan dólares por lo que la proporción será menor del 40%.

Parte de esas transacciones habrán sido para liquidar dólares en el COMEX a cambio de oro. Sigue habiendo una gran demanda de oro físico que se refleja en las tensiones que hay en los préstamos en oro que vuelven a los valores anormales que se veían en marzo y abril en los momentos álgidos de la pandemia:




Los valores antes de la pandemia estaban en torno al 0%. El -4% es una aberración...


----------



## jorlau (21 Jul 2020)

El oro sigue su escalada y la plata está desatada


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento..... leyendo y leyendo y leyendo, me he convencido de que necesito cambiar algunos de mis papelitos fiat por oro físico..... me he enamorado de la moneda Buffalo esa... ¿que os parece este precio? ¿y esa tienda? ¿Que diferencia hay entre un búfalo de estos y una filarmónica, un cánguro, una krugerrand....., aparte del diseño?

Moneda American Buffalo de Oro 1 onza (2020) | coininvest.com

1.704,16 euros en el momento de escribir esto... si alguien puede darme algún consejo de buena fé, le estaría eternamente agradecido. ¿Es buena adquisición? Muchísimas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jul 2020)

A lo loco !!!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2020)

Me da hasta vergüenza ser tan ignorante y parecerlo, pero bueno no se nace enseñado!! Ante todo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ¿cual es el motivo por el que las más "universales" son un pelín mejores? Dices que el bufalo también está bien, no es tan rara ¿verdad? respaldada por tito Trump y eso..... gracias y si mis intervenciones están fuera de lugar, ignórame y no pasa nada! saludos cordiales


----------



## Tichy (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me da hasta vergüenza ser tan ignorante y parecerlo, pero bueno no se nace enseñado!! Ante todo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ¿cual es el motivo por el que las más "universales" son un pelín mejores? Dices que el bufalo también está bien, no es tan rara ¿verdad? respaldada por tito Trump y eso..... gracias y si mis intervenciones están fuera de lugar, ignórame y no pasa nada! saludos cordiales



Antes de empezar a comprar físico, una buena idea es leer el hilo "oro físico para dummies". Pregúntate para qué lo quieres y a que plazo. Si empezar con una moneda grande o varias pequeñas. 
No hay respuestas fáciles e inmediatas en tres líneas. Hay que currárselo un poco.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Jul 2020)

A ver qué quiere hacer, que puede hacer y que le dejan hacer... 

En cualquier caso, toca reset monetario y han metido en la fed a una firme defensora del patrón oro.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Antes de empezar a comprar físico, una buena idea es leer el hilo "oro físico para dummies". Pregúntate para qué lo quieres y a que plazo. Si empezar con una moneda grande o varias pequeñas.
> No hay respuestas fáciles e inmediatas en tres líneas. Hay que currárselo un poco.



Pues yo diría que en el oro y la plata, si existen respuestas rápidas: "ten todo lo que puedas". 

Creo que algunos en este hilo seríamos felices si el oro valiera lo que el fiat porque así tendríamos más. En verdad es un efecto (o defecto) que se produce en nuestra mente, igual "que los pisos siempre van pa riba", el oro a lo largo de nuestras vida a crecido mucho, para los jóvenes (frente al oro todo los somos, pero bueno) hemos visto como ha pasado de 100 dolares a 1800... eso impacta. Quién sabe, parece que siempre es buen momento para entrar, y tener una onzita más, que tampoco es tanto. También es verdad que yo ni me planteo tradear con ello, tendrían que darse unas condiciones muy específicas, y relativamente, para la cantidad que tengo en una mega caída, podría dejar a los niños jugar con ellas.


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me da hasta vergüenza ser tan ignorante y parecerlo, pero bueno no se nace enseñado!! Ante todo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ¿cual es el motivo por el que las más "universales" son un pelín mejores? Dices que el bufalo también está bien, no es tan rara ¿verdad? respaldada por tito Trump y eso..... gracias y si mis intervenciones están fuera de lugar, ignórame y no pasa nada! saludos cordiales



Cuando te compras una tele seguro que pasas al menos dos o tres días enterándote de que significa 4K y FullHD, si reproduce mkv, si conviene lcd u oled, cuantas pulgadas para el tamaño de tu salón, opiniones de usuarios, recomendaciones de expertos, garantía, portes....etc...bueno pues tu tele cuesta 800 euros.

Y resulta que la onza cuesta 1700 euros. Creo que merece la pena echar una semanita de igual forma leyéndote estos dos post y profundizando en los links que figuran en ellos.

Oro físico para dummies

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
(en la primera página guía de contenidos)

Luego una vez que lo hayas leído podremos responder a preguntas más concretas.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (22 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Cuando te compras una tele seguro que pasas al menos dos o tres días enterándote de que significa 4K y FullHD, si reproduce mkv, si conviene lcd u oled, cuantas pulgadas para el tamaño de tu salón, opiniones de usuarios, recomendaciones de expertos, garantía, portes....etc...bueno pues tu tele cuesta 800 euros.
> 
> Y resulta que la onza cuesta 1700 euros. Creo que merece la pena echar una semanita de igual forma leyéndote estos dos post y profundizando en los links que figuran en ellos.
> 
> ...




El problema puede ser que cuando los lea el oro pase de los 2000$....


----------



## Somedus (22 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me da hasta vergüenza ser tan ignorante y parecerlo, pero bueno no se nace enseñado!! Ante todo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ¿cual es el motivo por el que las más "universales" son un pelín mejores? Dices que el bufalo también está bien, no es tan rara ¿verdad? respaldada por tito Trump y eso..... gracias y si mis intervenciones están fuera de lugar, ignórame y no pasa nada! saludos cordiales



Hola,

No está respaldada por tito Trump. Sino por algo mejor. Por el oro que contiene.

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

La situación en el precio del oro es esta. La resistencia de 1800 $ se considera rota al haber sido superada en un 3%, ahora mismo no hay nada que impida que el precio se vaya a 1923 dólares.

Eso significa que si ahora está a 1860 $ y sé que se va a ir a 1923 voy a hacer mis últimas compras de monedas antes de que me suban los precios.


----------



## Tichy (22 Jul 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Pues yo diría que en el oro y la plata, si existen respuestas rápidas: "ten todo lo que puedas".



Bien, pero convendrá que no es lo mismo comprar soberanos o napoleones apenas un par de puntos sobre el spot, que morralla de "Galería del coleccionista". Y de eso es de lo que hablamos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Jul 2020)

Para saber dónde estamos, recordemos el máximo histórico en dólares:

1.923,20 Dólares (intradía 2011) 

Ahora mismo estamos en 

1.860,10 +16,20 +0,88%

Vamos a ir poniendo el champán en fresco.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (22 Jul 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Para saber dónde estamos, recordemos el máximo histórico en dólares:
> 
> 1.923,20 Dólares (intradía 2011)
> 
> ...



¿Qué es ese +16,20 y el +0,88%?

Gracias


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Jul 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> ¿Qué es ese +16,20 y el +0,88%?
> 
> Gracias



Es la subida de 16,20 dólares respecto al precio ayer.

Oro | Precio del oro y cotización hoy en tiempo real - Investing.com


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Para saber dónde estamos, recordemos el máximo histórico en dólares:
> 
> 1.923,20 Dólares (intradía 2011)
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. El gráfico así lo indica 1923 dólares. Corrijo mi post donde me había quedado un poco corto.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Jul 2020)

¿Cuál es la razón de estos meneos del oro? Antes le costaba subir 10 dólares una barbaridad y ahora sube 50 en dos días.


----------



## cuidesemele (22 Jul 2020)

A mi me mosquea el COT: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

los commercials llevan tiempo el plano sin reaccionar. Me apuesto 1 dolar de zimbawe a que meten unos cortos hasta los 1500 y despues subida sin que puedan hacer mucho... Analisis paco.

Alguien que sepa de COT que opina?


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la razón de estos meneos del oro? Antes le costaba subir 10 dólares una barbaridad y ahora sube 50 en dos días.



Rotación de capitales y refugio ante un más que previsible doble techo en el SP-500 en la zona de 3400 puntos. ¡¡Y ojo también con el oro! No sería inmune a una más que posible caída del SP a los 1000 puntos. Hay que alegrarse de estas subidas, pero con precaución. En el oro marcaría un objetivo de venta en 1930 dólares. Personalmente llevo mineras.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Jul 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> A mi me mosquea el COT: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED
> 
> los commercials llevan tiempo el plano sin reaccionar. Me apuesto 1 dolar de zimbawe a que meten unos cortos hasta los 1500 y despues subida sin que puedan hacer mucho... Analisis paco.
> 
> Alguien que sepa de COT que opina?



Pues sobre esa zona andaría la corrección del oro...


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Jul 2020)

Como ya se veía venir hace meses... el oro tocando el cielo y más.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Jul 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Lei 100 veces en el foro que *el oro y la plata son refugios* ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.



Así es. A largo plazo, así es.


----------



## Dadaria (22 Jul 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Así es. A largo plazo, así es.



En el caso de la plata si veo que sea una inversión, pues si se mantiene el actual ritmo de consumo, en unos años habrá escasez


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> En el caso de la plata si veo que sea una inversión, pues si se mantiene el actual ritmo de consumo, en unos años habrá escasez



Yo hablo de valor refugio, no como inversión.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Rotación de capitales y refugio ante un más que previsible doble techo en el SP-500 en la zona de 3400 puntos. ¡¡Y ojo también con el oro! No sería inmune a una más que posible caída del SP a los 1000 puntos. Hay que alegrarse de estas subidas, pero con precaución. En el oro marcaría un objetivo de venta en 1930 dólares. Personalmente llevo mineras.



Si tenemos una petada del mercado por un segundo "brote zombie mortal" o algo asi todo caerá pero yo creo que la caida del oro seria muy limitada pues cada vez atraé más atencion ... En todo caso si hubiera una caida gorda que perfore los 1700 seria el momento ideal para comprar más y habria que andar listo porque esa posible correccion seria con vuelta en V


Todo especulando sobre el futuro claro

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si tenemos una petada del mercado por un segundo "brote zombie mortal" o algo asi todo caerá pero yo creo que la caida del oro seria muy limitada pues cada vez atraé más atencion ... En todo caso si hubiera una caida gorda que perfore los 1700 seria el momento ideal para comprar más y habria que andar listo porque esa posible correccion seria con vuelta en V
> 
> 
> Todo especulando sobre el futuro claro
> ...



Limitada, pero caída. Pon un límite en la media 200, que anda sobre los 1700 como dices. Un saludo.


----------



## timi (22 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si tenemos una petada del mercado por un segundo "brote zombie mortal" o algo asi todo caerá pero yo creo que la caida del oro seria muy limitada pues cada vez atraé más atencion ... En todo caso si hubiera una caida gorda que perfore los 1700 seria el momento ideal para comprar más y habria que andar listo porque esa posible correccion seria con vuelta en V
> 
> 
> Todo especulando sobre el futuro claro
> ...



si comprar mas , te refieres a físico , mucho me temo que pasaría como en marzo , las onzas físicas no reflejaban el precio papel
Los deberes cuanto antes se finalicen , mejor , y así tampoco se sufre por el tema envios y tal... es mi humilde opinión


----------



## Tichy (22 Jul 2020)

En concreto, desde la bajada de 2013, siete añitos de nada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

Atencion, atención....


Los intereses negativos en cuenta corriente ya estan aqui.

Os copio pego el mail que me manda Bullionvault:

Estimado usuario de BullionVault


Desde el mes que viene debemos comenzar a cobrar una tarifa por el mantenimiento de euros.

Esto se debe a que, seis años después de que el Banco Central Europeo comenzara a imponer tasas de interés negativo, nuestro banco comienza a aplicar tasas de interés negativo a la cuenta bancaria Cliente en euros.

En noviembre de 2019, comunicamos a todos los usuarios respecto a los cambios en nuestras Condiciones Generales que permiten la implementación de esta medida.

Desde el 1 de agosto, una tasa del 0,75 % anual se implementará sobre los saldos en euros.

Esta es la misma tasa que aplica nuestro banco a la cuenta bancaria Cliente en euros. Es más de seis veces el coste de almacenamiento de oro en BullionVault, que a su vez incluye el seguro del metal (sujeto a un mínimo de 4 $ por mes).

Tarifas: Mantenimiento de divisas
Tarifas BullionVault

Esta tarifa se calculará diariamente y se cobrará mensualmente. Por cada 100 € que mantenga depositados, pagará 7 céntimos por mes.

Para limitar el impacto sobre cualquier saldo que mantenga en euros, por favor, retire grandes sumas de dinero a su cuenta bancaria asociada, o compre metal a través de la plataforma.

Importante: Esta tarifa no se aplica sobre saldos en dólares estadounidenses, libras esterlinas o yenes japoneses. Si esta medida cambiara, BullionVault notificará a los usuarios al menos con cinco días laborables de anticipación.

La tarifa de mantenimiento de euros no cambia ninguno de los cargos o tarifas existentes de BullionVault.

_______

Cuanto tardará en llegar esta nutritiva practica bancaria a nuestro solar patrio?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Atencion, atención....
> 
> 
> Los intereses negativos en cuenta corriente ya estan aqui.
> ...



Ya que se nombra Bullion Vault. Sabéis si el oro que te guardan ahi, hay que declararlo rebelde en el modelo 720?

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jul 2020)

Al parecer, el oro se excluye específicamente de los bienes a declarar en esa gran mierda inmoral que es el modelo 720.
Pero mi fuente es lo leído en esta santa casa, quizá algún compañero con un conocimiento más fundado que el mío pueda ayudarte


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jul 2020)

En todo caso si tienes menos de 50000 no hay que declararli

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (23 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En todo caso si tienes menos de 50000 no hay que declararli
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



No los tengo, pero si revaloriza mucho, en un futuro podría tenerlos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Jul 2020)

el que tenga oro físico un su casa se estará haciendo pajas con el chart de esta semana


----------



## Tichy (23 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> el que tenga oro físico un su casa se estará haciendo pajas con el chart de esta semana



Aquí nadie tiene oro físico en su casa. 

Nuestro interés por el tema es puramente cultural y/o intelectual.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

El oro nunca en casa, es de primero de burbuja


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Al parecer, el oro se excluye específicamente de los bienes a declarar en esa gran mierda *inmortal* que es el modelo 720.
> Pero mi fuente es lo leído en esta santa casa, quizá algún compañero con un conocimiento más fundado que el mío pueda ayudarte



Querrás decir inmoral.
Mortal creo que es, y espero que la quiten más pronto que tarde. Y si no, que se atengan a las consecuencias


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Al parecer, el oro se excluye específicamente de los bienes a declarar en esa gran mierda inmortal que es el modelo 720.
> Pero mi fuente es lo leído en esta santa casa, quizá algún compañero con un conocimiento más fundado que el mío pueda ayudarte



página de la AEAT donde lo dice


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Querrás decir inmoral.
> Mortal creo que es, y espero que la quiten más pronto que tarde. Y si no, que se atengan a las consecuencias



Desde luego. EDITO, y muchas gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> página de la AEAT donde lo dice



Me cito a mí pispo porque es una mierda la explicación que dan.

Para empezar lo meten junto a más cosas en un parrafín de tres líneas y lo embrollan todo lo que pueden.

Mencionan lingotes, pero no dicen nada de otros formatos....
Rentas a cambio de una entrega de dinero...

Menudas explicaciones


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me cito a mí pispo porque es una mierda la explicación que dan.
> 
> Para empezar lo meten junto a más cosas en un parrafín de tres líneas y lo embrollan todo lo que pueden.
> 
> ...



Si no lo ves claro, no te fíes. Y menos tratándose de los hijos de puta del estado.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si no lo ves claro, no te fíes. Y menos tratándose de los hijos de puta del estado.



No si yo no he invertido en esas cosas.

Sí tuve un depo, pero que no llegaba a 50 sumando los intereses y regalos de bienvenida y amigos. Paso de problemas.

Aquí hay que ir en modo araña cien ojos y bien abiertos


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Hay unos bonos a cien años que son la pana

¿Por qué se disparan los bonos a 100 años de Austria?


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Jul 2020)

y esto señores es lo q supera la fina ironía para elevarse a la categoría de sarcasmo, mis dieses lisensiado, si viviera hoy día lo hubiese firmado el mismo quevedo

en la linea q apunta estupeharto te ha faltado citar a los fabulosos bonos del tesoro alemanes a diez años q cotizan a -0.48%, o lo que es lo mismo te quitan el 0.5% de tu capital a cambio de tenerlo ahí inmovilizado una década

negocio redondo..., para el estado quiero decir

tristemente he llegado a la conclusión de q nos tratan como borregos pq la gran mayoría de la gente lo es, ni mas ni menos, es algo q me quedó bastante claro cuando ví la cantidad de retrasados q salían cada día a las ocho al balcón a aplaudir


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Efectivamente.
Cuanto antes se dé uno cuenta de "dónde está metido", mejor le irá.

Si se analiza, es lógico.
Sería como cuando los leones acechan en las charcas a las presas que van a beber. Se esconden, esperan, tienden la emboscada y alguna cae.

Hay tanto desinformado, tanto ingenuo, tanta manipulación, tanto borreguismo, que siempre tendrán miles y miles, millones, a quienes embaucar y aprovecharse de ellos.

Esto se ha desarrollado en todos los aspectos, la hostelería, la alimentación, la medicina, los productos de inversión, etc.

Por muy disparatado que parezca, lo visten adecuadamente con su parafernalia y palabras y .... la gente se lo traga. Cero cuestiones y análisis.
La gente en general mira más lo que hacen los demás y hace lo mismo, antes que pensar un poco y oponerse si hace falta.

Vas a comer a casi cualquier sitio, te meten bazofia con bacterias, te pegan el sablazo, y "qué guay"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El oro nunca en casa, es de primero de burbuja



Ni oro, ni joyas, ni obras de arte, ni bitcoins, ni efectivo, ni nada en absoluto.

Una casa no es un lugar seguro con un gobierno social-marxista que anima a la okupación y al robo impune de conciudadanos.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Lo que molaría tener en casa son trampas para que cuando entrara quien no tiene que entrar, quedara ensartado allí mismo. Y que luego llamaras al servicio de escombros y mierdas varias y te lo recogieran. 

Un servicio pagado con los impuestos de todos los que trabajan, para beneficio de las personas y del debido orden y limpieza de una sociedad avanzada. 

Pero claro, aquí tenemos una sociedad de mierda, con miles de años de historia que no han servido para nada. Sólo para ir a peor.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (23 Jul 2020)

Añadiría preferentes y sellos


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que molaría tener en casa son trampas para que cuando entrara quien no tiene que entrar, quedara ensartado allí mismo. Y que luego llamaras al servicio de escombros y mierdas varias y te lo recogieran.
> 
> Un servicio pagado con los impuestos de todos los que trabajan, para beneficio de las personas y del debido orden y limpieza de una sociedad avanzada.
> 
> Pero claro, aquí tenemos una sociedad de mierda, con miles de años de historia que no han servido para nada. Sólo para ir a peor.



Lo mejor es una doble puerta, y el pomo de la segunda puerta conectado directamente a la trifasica.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Jul 2020)

hasta mi abuela se esta enterando de que va la película


----------



## Membroza (23 Jul 2020)

Menos mal que tenemos control de Europa.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Jul 2020)

Mal dato de subsidios USA, arriba el oro:

Oro *1.893,75 * +28,65 +1,54%

En euros seguimos perforando el techo:

1.633,72 +16,42 +1,02%


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Jul 2020)

Hice un pedido ha una tienda de UK la semana pasada y hoy les he llamado para meterles un poco de canha y me han confirmado que esta iendo mas despacio porque la demanda se ha disparado.

No m extranharia ver los $2000/Oz pronto he incluso ir a por los $3000/Oz de cara al anho que viene.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Jul 2020)

Bueno pues ya estamos ahí en los 1900:

Oro *1.900,70* +10,70 +0,57%


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

Lo dicho, mejor que Induráin con esteroides.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

Y la plata haciéndolo también fenomenal. Se está tomando un descanso haciendo un triángulo, figura que suele ser de continuación de tendencia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos control de Europa.



Jo, jo, vaya crack el Garzón.

Es el nuevo Keynes de nuestro tiempo


----------



## menok (27 Jul 2020)

Bueno señores,

ya podemos descorchar el cava o lo que os venga de gusto, ha tocado los 1944$


----------



## Orooo (27 Jul 2020)

@racional cuentanos algo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (27 Jul 2020)

*Record mundial de todos los tiempos. Yo estuve aquí.*


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Jul 2020)

Si no váis a vender, e incluso al contrario, querríais comprar mas, no sé pa que queréis tanta subida, por mí podía bajar a 500 la onza.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (27 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si no váis a vender, e incluso al contrario, querríais comprar mas, no sé pa que queréis tanta subida, por mí podía bajar a 500 la onza.



Pues para que crezca el patrimonio. Como los de los pisitos en la burbuja.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

Yo me estoy pensando ponerle un corto cuando toque los 2.000USD/onza.


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> @racional cuentanos algo



Que va muy tarde el oro. Este record ya tenía que haberse producido en 2013. Y ahora deberiamos estar por $3300. Aquí algunos llevan atesorando oro desde entonces sin ganancias. Mientras que si hubieran comprado acciones de Amazon entonces, habrian multiplicado por 10. Asi visto, comprar oro, no ha sido tan buena idea.


----------



## Orooo (27 Jul 2020)

racional dijo:


> Que va muy tarde el oro. Este record ya tenía que haberse producido en 2013. Y ahora deberiamos estar por $3300. Aquí algunos llevan atesorando oro desde entonces sin ganancias. Mientras que si hubieran comprado acciones de Amazon entonces, habrian multiplicado por 10. Asi visto, comprar oro, no ha sido tan buena idea.



Pero si estas llorando!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jul 2020)

Hubo más gente que compro Santanderes que Amazons

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hubo más gente que compro Santanderes que Amazons
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que tiene el paletismo financiero.


----------



## Daviot (27 Jul 2020)

Eso de comparar el oro con Amazon se llama cherry picking. Vamos que a toro pasado elijo lo que más se ha revalorizado pero no elijo por ejemplo al Popular, ni a Timofónica, ni a Enron, ni a Terra, ni a Blockbuster ni a FCC que estaba a 56 euros en 2007 y hoy está a 7,78.

Vamos que hay que tener pocas luces para andar siempre comparándolo sólo con lo que te interesa.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jul 2020)

racional dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el paletismo financiero.



Es lo que tiene ir de gran hinbersor a toro pasado. Por cada empresa que me nombres como rentable en los últimos 100 años te podría nombrar 50 que no lo fueron.

Mientras el oro......que es uno, siempre acaba siendo rentable.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (27 Jul 2020)

Había un artículo sobre estrategias de inversión donde solo invertían en acciones del sp500 en máximos históricos y vendían si la acción abandonaba los máximos (no recuerdo el criterio exacto de salida), y lo petaba.
Así que con miedo a las alturas no se disfruta el vuelo.
Piensa que es el sistema fiat el que se está hundiendo.


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2020)

Que dices. Yo ya hablé de Amazon aquí en 2016 cuando valía $700.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jul 2020)

Y ahora como lo veis para las proximas semanas:

A- Corrección fuerte
B- Lateral un tiempo consolidando el suelo
C- Seguimos en subida libre




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elias2 (28 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Yo me estoy pensando ponerle un corto cuando toque los 2.000USD/onza.



Si lo hace, usted si que tiene pelotas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Jul 2020)

elias2 dijo:


> Si lo hace, usted si que tiene pelotas.



Pues era un corto facil, pero a ver quien coño está despierto a las 4.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jul 2020)

Por si había alguna duda de cuál será el sustituto del dólar...

China’s Move to Buy Arctic Gold Mine Draws Fire in Canada

_Opponents say Canada should block the deal to slow China's growing* control over strategic minerals*_

China quiere comprar una mina de oro en la zona del Ártico canadiense pero no están por la labor de que se haga con el control de *minerales estratégicos *

El oro se ha convertido de pronto en un mineral estratégico. Hasta hace nada era una "reliquia barbara" o una "pet rock" (roca mascota) según el mismo medio, el Wall Street Journal:

Gold: It’s Still a Pet Rock

Si con el dólar no se puede comprar oro o futuros de oro (minas) es el fin de este como divisa de reserva mundial. Si no dejan comprar oro o minas de oro a China con sus reservas, no hay ningún incentivo a día de hoy para tener reservas denominadas en dólares.

En la prensa China les trolean un poco y dicen que el rechazo del gobierno canadiense a la venta de la mina es una "teoría de la conspiración" ya que es un simple movimiento comercial sin motivación geopolítica alguna:

Arctic mining should be spared in China-Canada tensions - Global Times

En cualquier caso, es un aviso para navegantes: el oro es un material estratégico de gran importancia geopolítica en el nuevo escenario monetario.

Se ve que los canadienses no están al tanto de las predicciones de @romanillo


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por si había alguna duda de cuál será el sustituto del dólar...
> 
> China’s Move to Buy Arctic Gold Mine Draws Fire in Canada
> 
> ...




Yo no he dicho nada contra el oro, solo que bajara para subir.

Yo hablo mal de la plata de la que si digo que es estiércol y no sirve para nada, solo para especular un poco y sacarse algo.


La gente pobre que no tiene dinero para oro intentan dar el pelotazo con la plata, la plata no tiene interés para nadie, así que se aprovecha para despellejar a gacelillas hambrientas.


----------



## Multinick2020 (29 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada contra el oro, solo que bajara para subir.
> 
> Yo hablo mal de la plata de la que si digo que es estiércol y no sirve para nada, solo para especular un poco y sacarse algo.
> 
> ...



Yo tenía un tío que se llamaba Román, allá en el pueblo.


----------



## Pedrusco Filosofal (30 Jul 2020)

*¿Puede seguir subiendo el oro?*
_*En mi opinión, el precio del oro sube porque se ha convertido en el indicador que avisa sobre el nivel de confianza de los inversores en los bancos centrales*_
VÍCTOR ALVARGONZÁLEZ
29/07/2020 
He comentado en varias ocasiones que llevar la fabricación de billetes a su máxima expresión tendría consecuencias. Y no para criticar a los bancos centrales, que probablemente no han tenido otra alternativa, ni durante la crisis financiera de 2008 ni ahora. Pero que no hayan tenido más remedio no significa que eso no tenga consecuencias. Es como si una persona modifica sustancialmente su dieta: tendrá que notarse en su peso, en su nivel de glucosa o en la tensión. El sistema financiero es un sistema integrado: un cambio significativo en uno de sus elementos siempre genera cambios en otros.


Lo normal sería que el 'más madera' de los bancos centrales se notara en la inflación y así lo he comentado en alguna ocasión, pero también dije que eso sería a medio plazo, ya que, hasta que no se recupere la economía, es muy difícil que repunte la inflación. Y más en plena revolución digital. Las revoluciones industriales suelen ser desinflacionistas y la digital mucho más.

También mencioné la posibilidad de que subiera el precio del oro. Detrás de un billete lo que hay es la confianza en el banco central que emite ese billete, puesto que, al final, un billete no deja de ser un papel. Si empiezan a surgir dudas sobre el valor de ese papel por la enorme cantidad de papeles emitida, determinados indicadores del sistema avisan de que esa confianza tiene un límite. Como el indicador de la temperatura del agua en un coche, vaya.


Oro, aquel viejo conocido
Rodrigo Rodríguez

En mi opinión, el precio del oro sube porque se ha convertido en el indicador que avisa sobre el nivel de confianza de los inversores en los bancos centrales. Eso no significa que esa confianza se vaya a desplomar y multiplicar por diez el precio del oro, solo que el indicador sube cuando comprueba que hay un cambio en el nivel de confianza.

El segundo factor es la debilidad del dólar. Aunque yo creo que es temporal, puede durar cierto tiempo. El dólar está débil porque la situación en Estados Unidos es inestable, tanto política como sanitariamente. Y ambas cosas pueden afectar a la recuperación. Compárenlo con la estabilidad política y el control de la pandemia que tiene Alemania y entenderán a qué me refiero. Además y sin que sirva de precedente, la Unión Europea ha sido capaz de hacer algo positivo: a cambio de mutualizar parte de su deuda, los socios van a tener que ser mucho más estrictos a la hora de controlar cómo se gasta el dinero de los contribuyentes. Nada de lo anterior es especialmente positivo para el dólar y lo que es malo para el dólar es bueno para el oro. No tengo espacio aquí para explicarles por qué existe esta correlación negativa entre ambos activos, lo importante es que existe (pueden comprobarlo superponiendo un gráfico del dólar y del oro en los últimos meses)

Fondos que invierten en oro: un refugio ante la crisis
Asun Infante

Luego hay un tercer factor: la protección que da el rebaño. Es muy típico entre los gestores hacer lo que hagan los demás. Así, si algo sale mal, siempre se puede decir que lo hacía todo el mundo. Es mucho peor tener una idea original, que falle y que seas el único que la ha desarrollado. Es también, por cierto, el motivo por el que son pocos los gestores o estrategas que superan a los índices de referencia, pero esa es otra historia.

El caso es que si el gestor de un fondo de pensiones decide incorporar a su cartera una pequeña posición en oro 'por si acaso', probablemente le sigan los colegas con los que coincide en eventos y seminarios ('no vaya a ser que acierte'). Especialmente si tomar esa pequeña protección frente a los excesos de los bancos centrales tiene bastante lógica. Luego llega el proceso de 'calentamiento' en medios y redes sociales. Un activo relativamente pequeño como es el oro puede verse muy afectado por esa demanda. De hecho, el proceso de calentamiento ya está en marcha. Tengo datos -que compartiré con ustedes en el próximo número de 'Los Cuadernos del Mercado' porque aquí no tengo espacio- que indican que todavía estamos en fase inicial o media en cuanto al posicionamiento en oro de inversores particulares e institucionales.

Todo lo anterior es importante porque para saber si el oro puede seguir subiendo tenemos que saber si los factores que han presionado el precio al alza van a seguir presentes a corto y medio plazo.


A lo mejor la debilidad del dólar desaparece después de las elecciones USA, pero los demás factores tienen aspecto de permanecer

Mi opinión es que sí. A lo mejor la debilidad del dólar desaparece después de las elecciones USA, puesto que mirando a largo plazo económicamente Europa no tiene nada que hacer frente a Estados Unidos o Asia, pero los demás factores tienen aspecto de permanecer. Por lo menos hasta que los bancos centrales empiecen el proceso de 'tapering o reducción de balance y los inversores comprueben que se equilibra el nivel de liquidez en el sistema.

Por lo tanto, con el tema del oro la cuestión no es si es bueno tenerlo en cartera, sino el 'timing' de entrada. Nosotros hemos preferido aprovechar el pánico por el coronavirus para recomendar invertir en el Nasdaq, en China y en el SP 500, pero si el oro se convierte en el indicador por excelencia de la desconfianza en los excesos de los bancos centrales, no hay problema: afortunadamente la inversión en renta variable no es incompatible con la inversión en oro.



¿Puede seguir subiendo el oro?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Jul 2020)

Sigo encontrando "rarooo raroooo" que los de arriba, den "facilidades" al populacho en todo el Mundo a adquirir (el que pueda) oro....¿ que traman estos morenos ?....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Jul 2020)

Pero sera de ahora....llevan lustros permietiendo comprar....


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Jul 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pero sera de ahora....llevan lustros permietiendo comprar....



Es de hace un rato como el que dice. Ponte al día Duditativo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Con efectivo solo te dejan hasta 2500€


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con efectivo solo te dejan hasta 2500€



Lo de los 1000 es que se lo comunican a hacienda rapidamente, creo.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2020)

Efectivamente. Te añado dos casos que conozco personalmente:

En Centroamérica-Caribe es imposible también comprar oro, tienes que pedirlo a Miami.
En Rusia, no se puede comprar hace muchos meses, salvo que te timen en compra-ventas con monedas +20% sobre spot. Curiosamente hasta octubre-noviembre del 2019, sí se podían pillar monedas emitidas por el Banco Central Ruso, en los 3 principales Bancos rusos, y a un +3% sobre spot.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo de los 1000 es que se lo comunican a hacienda rapidamente, creo.



El límite de 1000 es para la compra de plata y oro sin necesidad de generar una factura legal, te hacen una factura simplificada donde no figuran nombres ni DNI. Si compras por valor superior a 1000 Eur. los vendedores de metales están obligados a solicitar datos que figurarán en la correspondiente factura.

Hay trucos como comprar varias medias onzas o piezas menores (2uds - 10 - 50...) que tienen precio inferior a 1000 Eur. previamente hablado con el vendedor, algunos son muy pijoteros y no aceptan, otros usan su sentido común y venden, que para eso están.
En ese caso, haces tu compra, pagas en mano y el vendedor emite tantas facturas simplificadas como piezas hayas comprado.
Así puedes justificar su tenencia y nadie conoce tus movimientos ahorradores, tu futuro queda al amparo de tu discreción y no al amparo de estos hijos de puta que quieren absorber todo para ellos.

No se conforman con pedir 1,5 billones a Europa para sus tinglados, también se lo quieren quitar de la mano a los que trabajan y sudan sus dignos ahorros.


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Jul 2020)

Y alguien sabe cuanto oro se puede llevar cuando uno coge un avión para ir de un país a otro sin ser preguntado?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Jul 2020)

Se supone que 10.000€, pero vamos que tú echas 8 American eagle o 40 soberanos entre las monedas suelta en tu monedero y te vienes en un avión a España, y pasas totalmente desapercibido aún poniendo ese monedero en la bandeja del escáner correspondiente y abriendo ese monedero a quien corresponda en el rarísimo caso de que suceda...
Eh eh caballero, Caballero, que lleva usted 15000 euros en oro. No, Señor, llevo moneda estadounidense de curso legal por valor de 400 dólares, o 40 libras esterlinas en el caso de los soberanos.


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Se supone que 10.000€, pero vamos que tú echas 8 American eagle o 40 soberanos entre las monedas suelta en tu monedero y te vienes en un avión a España, y pasas totalmente desapercibido aún poniendo ese monedero en la bandeja del escáner correspondiente y abriendo ese monedero a quien corresponda en el rarísimo caso de que suceda...
> Eh eh caballero, Caballero, que lleva usted 15000 euros en oro. No, Señor, llevo moneda estadounidense de curso legal por valor de 400 dólares, o 40 libras esterlinas en el caso de los soberanos.



Eso pensaba yo, es lo que hare.... Gracias compi!


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Jul 2020)

Yo el verano pasado crucé unas cuantas fronteras aeroportuarias con un puñado de maples compradas en Canadá, de este modo que te comento, y no me dijo nada ni Dios. Y eso que pase escáneres como para que se me imantaran los empastes


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jul 2020)

Algún link a lo de que en China los particulares no pueden comprar?

Llevan años fomentando la compra de oro por parte de particulares:

In 2012, President of the China Gold Association, Sun Zhaoxue, elaborated on the importance of private gold ownership in the leading academic journal of the CCP’s Central Committee, _Qiushi_:



> Practice shows that gold possession by citizens is an effective supplement to national reserves and is very important to national financial security. …* We should advocate to ‘store gold among the people*’ …



Si quieres cambiar el sistema monetario necesitas que tus ciudadanos tengan cuanto más oro mejor ya que ese oro será el que recapitalice el sistema financiero.

Merece la pena este artículo:

Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s | Voima Gold


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Y alguien sabe cuanto oro se puede llevar cuando uno coge un avión para ir de un país a otro sin ser preguntado?



A precios de hoy, no se me ocurriría ir con más de 5 ozt. (8250 Eur.) Por otro lado, piensa en la posibilidad de que te toque un hijoputa y te sume el precio de las onzas al efectivo que lleves en el bolsillo o incluso tarjetas de débito, pagarés, etc...

Si vas en avión, tonterías las mínimas. Está bien claro que el sistema solo quiere tus recursos, por eso han inventado miles de normas, leyes y decretos para absorber todo lo que puedan.

No existe la libertad que se publicita, al menos no existe gratis.

He leído más arriba sobre afortunados que han pasado scanners con 15000 eur en onzas de oro, no digo que no sea cierto, solo que yo no lo haría, ahora están en modo overclock saqueando donde pueden y se han dado casos en que las onzas en aduana se valoran en base al precio spot del día y no su posible valor facial.

El oro en los scanner de aeropuerto/Ave se detectan perfectamente por su alta densidad. Aparecen en el monitor del guardia en color negro-negro y si no te dicen nada es por suerte.

Personalmente me pararon en scanner Ave de Madrid-Chamartin porque llevaba en la bolsa 3 tubos de filarmónicas plateadas. Así que el oro... cuidadito!


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jul 2020)

Por lo que pone el artículo, los bancos ofrecen principalmente oro papel y futuros a sus clientes. Es decir, dejan de ofrecer oro papel a particulares los cuales sólo pueden buscar refugio comprando oro físico.

En el SGE se está vendiendo el oro con descuento frente al resto de mercados prácticamente desde que empezó la "pandemia":




Pero ese oro con descuento sólo está disponible para los miembros autorizados en el SGE y no puede ser exportado lo cual impide que haya arbitraje en los precios de los diferentes mercados.

El desacople entre los mercados es total.

Mientras tanto India sigue haciendo todo lo posible por reintroducir en el sistema financiero el oro que acumulan sus ciudadanos. Lo último es una amnistía fiscal para los poseedores de oro sin declarar:
India Considers Amnesty for Citizens Hoarding Gold Illegally - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## cuidesemele (31 Jul 2020)

Fronteras y activos: como _funciona_, no como dicen las leyes. Vivido, no contado y mas que le ha pasado a alguno. Frontera Andorra y Ejpain lado Ejpain:

Vivido:
- Buenos dias control de divisas, cuanto lleva?
- Eh? Oh? pues 200€ y el cambio de uno de 50
- Lleva algo en los bolsillos, en el coche... etc etc
- No
- Seguro? Que pasara si lo miro?
- Eh?!
- Lleva tarjeta de debito o credito y sumando ambos limites diarios supera los 10.000€?
- Que?
- Que si....<repite>
- Pero no es el efectivo lo de los 10 mil?
- Caballero cuanto tiene de limite diario disponible en las tarjetas?
- Pues no se, creo que el tipico diario el que sea
- etc

Despues me contaron que si llevas 7000 y tarjeta se te llevan los 7K por que lo suman los limites diarios de tarjetas! Que es ilegal? si Que esta mal hecho? si bla bla bla. El objetivo es pasar a la gente por el confesionario y demostrar tu despues que no es pecado lo que llevas.

Contado:
En cuanto al truco del valor facial de las monedas vs valor 'real' tanto por ser de oro o por ser numismaticamente interesante, hacienda aplica el valor _mas alto_. Lo del curso legal y valor facial ahora se lo pueden pasar por el forro, era truco de antaño.

Sin animo de entrar a discutir leyes y triquiñuelas etc. Basicamente paraisofiscal tiene razon a mi entender y poca experiencia. Si el guardia esta en modo 'caza' te pillara, bien o mal pillado, pero el problema ya lo tienes tu. El te empapela y confisca. Si eso despues tu ya te apañas con hacienda.

O sea que en fronteras <10 mil y con algo de holgura... My 2cts.


----------



## Gusman (31 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Y alguien sabe cuanto oro se puede llevar cuando uno coge un avión para ir de un país a otro sin ser preguntado?



Ponte todo el oro que quieras en joyas encima y sin problemas...


----------



## mr_nobody (31 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Ponte todo el oro que quieras en joyas encima y sin problemas...



te refieres que no es lo mismo cruzar la frontera con lingotes, joyas o monedas aunque todo sea oro?

Yo había pensado llevar encima 7-8 onzas y luego en la maleta que facturo que no va conmigo en el momento de cruzar los controles de seguridad meter el resto.


----------



## Tichy (31 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> te refieres que no es lo mismo cruzar la frontera con lingotes, joyas o monedas aunque todo sea oro?
> 
> Yo había pensado llevar encima 7-8 onzas y luego en la maleta que facturo que no va conmigo en el momento de cruzar los controles de seguridad meter el resto.



¿Meter oro en una maleta facturada? ¿De verdad?


----------



## tastas (31 Jul 2020)

Al menos tú no perdiste los onza en la mudanza como yo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> te refieres que no es lo mismo cruzar la frontera con lingotes, joyas o monedas aunque todo sea oro?
> 
> Yo había pensado llevar encima 7-8 onzas y luego en la maleta que facturo que no va conmigo en el momento de cruzar los controles de seguridad meter el resto.



Claro, luego cuando estés esperando por tu maleta en la cinta transportadora y la veas aparecer abierta, le reclamas a la guardia civil, que llevabas 10 onzas metidas en los calcetines y que te las tienen que devolver o les denuncias...


----------



## Tichy (31 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Al menos tú no perdiste los onza en la mudanza como yo.



Anda, que casualidad. Lo mismo que me ocurrió a mí.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A precios de hoy, no se me ocurriría ir con más de 5 ozt. (8250 Eur.) Por otro lado, piensa en la posibilidad de que te toque un hijoputa y te sume el precio de las onzas al efectivo que lleves en el bolsillo o incluso tarjetas de débito, pagarés, etc...
> 
> Si vas en avión, tonterías las mínimas. Está bien claro que el sistema solo quiere tus recursos, por eso han inventado miles de normas, leyes y decretos para absorber todo lo que puedan.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias.
Me temo que me ha interpretado usted mal. No dije que yo haya viajado con 15.000€ en oro, dije que según mi experiencia no debería haber demasiado problema. Dije que yo viajé con un puñado de maples, aclaro que por una cifra menor de esos 10.000€, y pasé el control del aeropuerto de Vancouver, el control del aeropuerto de Anchorage. En el regreso de vuelta, el control del aeropuerto Fairbanks, y en una segunda ocasión los controles de Anchorage y Vancouver, además del Aeropuerto Internacional de Paris-Charles de Gaulle. Y nadie nos dijo nada sobre las monedas de oro que viajaron en el monedero entre otras monedas, nadie. Y eso que en alguno nos dejaron aparte para registrar algún equipaje de mano o alguna mochila. Buscan aparatos con cables, y botes con líquidos, no monedas. Esta fue mi experiencia personal sobre viajar por medio mundo con oro encima, y únicamente pretendía compartirlo con el compañero que preguntó al respecto.
Un saludo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Eh eh caballero, Caballero, que lleva usted 15000 euros en oro. No, Señor, llevo moneda estadounidense de curso legal por valor de 400 dólares, o 40 libras esterlinas en el caso de los soberanos.



Esto te sucede con un funcionario con afán de superación y ya puedes ir rezando para que los de aduanas no te requisen las onzas.

Quizás en Canada estén más acostumbrados a ver oro, pero aquí...?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esto te sucede con un funcionario con afán de superación y ya puedes ir rezando para que los de aduanas no te requisen las onzas.
> 
> Quizás en Canada estén más acostumbrados a ver oro, pero aquí...?



Eso era un supuesto...Nunca pasó por que nadie vio esos maples, pasaron controles y aduanas como Pedro por su cada.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esto te sucede con un funcionario con afán de superación y ya puedes ir rezando para que los de aduanas no te requisen las onzas.
> 
> Quizás en Canada estén más acostumbrados a ver oro, pero aquí...?



Que yo sepa, por debajo de 10.000 dólares no tienes que declarar. ¿es distinto para el oro?


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

¿Cuánto dinero puedo llevar al aeropuerto para viajar?


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

*¿QUÉ SE CONTABILIZA COMO DINERO AL VIAJAR EN AVIÓN?*
Además del dinero en efectivo, hay otros factores que se contabilizan a la hora de viajar y que debes tener en cuenta, como pueden ser:



Monedas corrientes en circulación.
Monedas de oro que lleves contigo en tu viaje.
Divisas de cualquier otro país.
Cheques de viajero.
Cheques de una empresa o personales que estén firmados o endorsados, incluso si no pertenecen al viajero pero los carga consigo.
Pagarés firmados.

En cambio, no se cuenta como dinero:

El dinero que se lleva en las tarjetas de crédito.
El dinero que se lleva en una tarjeta de débito.

¿CUÁNTO DINERO SE PERMITE LLEVAR AL VIAJAR EN AVIÓN?


----------



## mr_nobody (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *¿QUÉ SE CONTABILIZA COMO DINERO AL VIAJAR EN AVIÓN?*
> Además del dinero en efectivo, hay otros factores que se contabilizan a la hora de viajar y que debes tener en cuenta, como pueden ser:
> 
> 
> ...



Y los lingotes se considera moneda?


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

Hombre, un lingote de oro es oro, da igual si tiene forma de moneda o de consolador.

Acaso, cuando algún traficante es pillado en el aeropuerto con esculturas hechas con pasta de cocaína le perdonan por lo bonitas que son las esculturas?

Si un simple pagaré firmado es considerado dinero, pues imagina un lingote...

De veras, si piensas viajar con metales, no te la juegues o acabarás diciendo: Joder, que razón tenía el hijoputa de paraisofiscal...


----------



## Gusman (31 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> te refieres que no es lo mismo cruzar la frontera con lingotes, joyas o monedas aunque todo sea oro?
> 
> Yo había pensado llevar encima 7-8 onzas y luego en la maleta que facturo que no va conmigo en el momento de cruzar los controles de seguridad meter el resto.



Me refiero a que si llevas un peluco de oro de 20k y un cadenon de 300gr y una pulsera de 150gr nadie te va a decir nada. Yo he cruzado aduanas con frecuencia por mi trabajo y he visto moros cargados de joyas hasta arriba, aunque no se si era moro de lo que cagó el moro (el funcionario tampoco lo sabe).


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Jul 2020)

Respecto a lo de meter oro en la maleta, Yo no lo haría. Las maletas se registran, se abren, se pierden y aparecen destrozadas o se pierden y jamás aparecen.
No sé, se me ocurre que se lo envíes en paquete asegurado y urgente por compañía de trasporte, a un familiar de mucha confianza, padres, hermanos, etc. Y si es mucha cantidad, no pongas todos los huevos en una misma cesta y énvialo en varios paquetes. Si son monedas disimula su forma envolviéndolas con papel de aluminio. Las más raras, valiosas o simplemente las que más te gusten, contigo en el avión, pero encima no en la maleta. Y haciendo caso al compañero, no te pases de esos 10.000€ por si acaso.

Un saludo, y muchas suerte con eso


----------



## L'omertá (31 Jul 2020)

En el ano los perros no huelen nada y el oro no es magnético.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> En el ano los perros no huelen nada y el oro no es magnético.
> Ahí lo dejo.







Goa: Gold bars seized from inside passenger's body at airport


----------



## Perquesitore (31 Jul 2020)

Entro, digo que ha vuelto a reventar máximos en euros y me voy....a hincarme un habano y un gyn lemon...a vuestra salud, compañeros de vagón!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Jul 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Entro, digo que ha vuelto a reventar máximos en euros y me voy....a hincarme un habano y un gyn lemon...a vuestra salud, compañeros de vagón!!


----------



## Dylan Thomas (31 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> En el ano los perros no huelen nada y el oro no es magnético.
> Ahí lo dejo.



Si lo llego a saber compro monedas más pequeñas


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> China comienza la lucha contra la fiebre del oro y busca frenar el comercio de metales preciosos




Que mas le da a China que su pueblo compre mas oro y metales preciosos ?

Incluso podria venirle bien que lo hagan.

Si deciden no dejar comprar, podria ser posible que tengan previsto algun tipo de bajada y no quieren arriesgar el dinero de su pueblo sabiendolo de antemano ?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (1 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que mas le da a China que su pueblo compre mas oro y metales preciosos ?
> 
> Incluso podria venirle bien que lo hagan.
> 
> Si deciden no dejar comprar, podria ser posible que tengan previsto algun tipo de bajada y no quieren arriesgar el dinero de su pueblo sabiendolo de antemano ?



Supongo que les interesa más que el pueblo tenga papelitos y ser ellos los que compren el oro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Supongo que les interesa más que el pueblo tenga papelitos y ser ellos los que compren el oro




Pero si esta comprando todo el mundo, mejor dejarlos que compren y luego como gobierno ya te inventas algo para sacar ese oro a los ciudadanos y cambiarselos por papelitos, pero te aseguras tener el oro dentro de tu frontera.

No se, esto a modo pensamiento chorizo


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El límite de 1000 es para la compra de plata y oro sin necesidad de generar una factura legal, te hacen una factura simplificada donde no figuran nombres ni DNI. Si compras por valor superior a 1000 Eur. los vendedores de metales están obligados a solicitar datos que figurarán en la correspondiente factura.
> 
> Hay trucos como comprar varias medias onzas o piezas menores (2uds - 10 - 50...) que tienen precio inferior a 1000 Eur. previamente hablado con el vendedor, algunos son muy pijoteros y no aceptan, otros usan su sentido común y venden, que para eso están.
> En ese caso, haces tu compra, pagas en mano y el vendedor emite tantas facturas simplificadas como piezas hayas comprado.
> ...



Gracias por estos consejos, pero tengo una pregunta... haciéndolo así, ¿no sale peor el precio? Por ejemplo en el Andorrano las onzas de Filarmónica salen ahora mismo a 1.771; la 1/2 onza a 926; y el 1/4 de onza a 481 euros........ redondeando. Pues sale mucho peor pillar dos medias onzas que una onza entera, ya no digamos cuatro cuartos...... ¿es la única manera de hacerlo comprar así en moneditas? ¿para evitar "problemas"? Gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias por estos consejos, pero tengo una pregunta... haciéndolo así, ¿no sale peor el precio? Por ejemplo en el Andorrano las onzas de Filarmónica salen ahora mismo a 1.771; la 1/2 onza a 926; y el 1/4 de onza a 481 euros........ redondeando. Pues sale mucho peor pillar dos medias onzas que una onza entera, ya no digamos cuatro cuartos...... ¿es la única manera de hacerlo comprar así en moneditas? ¿para evitar "problemas"? Gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.




Joder es que esta caro esto de cojones, se ha puesto por las nuves, ahora como mucho puedes pillar media onza para no pasar de los 1000 y esperate un poco mas y igual tienes que ir a por el cuarto de onza.

Aun recuerdo mis viajes a Madrid y pasarme varios dias seguidos a degussa a comprar los lingotillos de 20 gramos sobre los 720 euros, esto casi que ayer.

Pero claro me pongo a viajar mas aun en el tiempo y recuerdo los letreros de los compro oro a maxima taxacion hasta 6 euros el gramo, parece que fue hace mucho y tampoco ha pasado tanto tiempo, tenia yo 20 pocos años y iba de fiesta a madrid con el dinero justo, por aquel entonces no iba pensando en comprar nada.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias por estos consejos, pero tengo una pregunta... haciéndolo así, ¿no sale peor el precio? Por ejemplo en el Andorrano las onzas de Filarmónica salen ahora mismo a 1.771; la 1/2 onza a 926; y el 1/4 de onza a 481 euros........ redondeando. Pues sale mucho peor pillar dos medias onzas que una onza entera, ya no digamos cuatro cuartos...... ¿es la única manera de hacerlo comprar así en moneditas? ¿para evitar "problemas"? Gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.



Si, desde luego comprando en fracciones sale un poco más caro, pero mira el lado bueno del asunto, en el futuro, si el precio sigue subiendo, quizás puedas vender mejor fracciones que onzas enteras a 3000 Eur.

También tienes la opción de comprar soberanos, que los puedes encontrar a un precio proporcional a la onza entera a pesar de ser pequeños.


----------



## Tichy (1 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias por estos consejos, pero tengo una pregunta... haciéndolo así, ¿no sale peor el precio? Por ejemplo en el Andorrano las onzas de Filarmónica salen ahora mismo a 1.771; la 1/2 onza a 926; y el 1/4 de onza a 481 euros........ redondeando. Pues sale mucho peor pillar dos medias onzas que una onza entera, ya no digamos cuatro cuartos...... ¿es la única manera de hacerlo comprar así en moneditas? ¿para evitar "problemas"? Gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.



Además de los soberanos que ya te han comentado, tienes multitud de monedas históricas en el rango que va desde los 5,81 gramos de las monedas de 20 de la unión monetaria latina (napoleones, vrenellis, 20 liras, etc.) hasta el cuarto de onza. Muchas de ellas las puedes encontrar a mejor precio sobre el spot que los cuartos de onza Bullion y para muchos tienen el atractivo de ser monedas reales históricas. El Bullion al final es un lingote con facial, no una moneda destinada a circular. 
Además de las de la UML citadas, tienes los 10 gulden holandeses y las 20 coronas austriacas de poco más de 6 gramos de oro. Los 100 kurush turcos algo más de 6,5. Los 20 marcos alemanes de 7,17, las Alfonsinas de 7,25 los soberanos de 7,32 (más multitud de monedas del mundo replicando ese contenido en oro, pahlevis iraníes, libras egipcias o saudíes, argentinos,...), luego las de 7,5 como los 10 pesos mexicanos, los 5$ USA e incluso las rusas de cuarto de onza (tschervonetz, aunque éstas siempre salen caras).
Pero es lo que decimos siempre, hay que buscar, leer, hacer tablas, estudiar y con el tiempo podrás comprar monedas de este tamaño a precio por gramo similar a la onza Bullion. 
Yo llevo años con ello, pero no lo aprendí en una respuesta de tres líneas de un foro de Internet. Hay que currárselo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, desde luego comprando en fracciones sale un poco más caro, pero mira el lado bueno del asunto, en el futuro, si el precio sigue subiendo, quizás puedas vender mejor fracciones que onzas enteras a 3000 Eur.
> 
> También tienes la opción de comprar soberanos, que los puedes encontrar a un precio proporcional a la onza entera a pesar de ser pequeños.



La verdad es que si, viéndolo así casi que viene bien tener fracciones más pequeñas. Aunque mi idea no es vender y estoy entrando bastante tarde, si que es una ventaja lo que indicas. Me apunto lo de los soberanos! Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, saludos.



Tichy dijo:


> Además de los soberanos que ya te han comentado, tienes multitud de monedas históricas en el rango que va desde los 5,81 gramos de las monedas de 20 de la unión monetaria latina (napoleones, vrenellis, 20 liras, etc.) hasta el cuarto de onza. Muchas de ellas las puedes encontrar a mejor precio sobre el spot que los cuartos de onza Bullion y para muchos tienen el atractivo de ser monedas reales históricas. El Bullion al final es un lingote con facial, no una moneda destinada a circular.
> Además de las de la UML citadas, tienes los 10 gulden holandeses y las 20 coronas austriacas de poco más de 6 gramos de oro. Los 100 kurush turcos algo más de 6,5. Los 20 marcos alemanes de 7,17, las Alfonsinas de 7,25 los soberanos de 7,32 (más multitud de monedas del mundo replicando ese contenido en oro, pahlevis iraníes, libras egipcias o saudíes, argentinos,...), luego las de 7,5 como los 10 pesos mexicanos, los 5$ USA e incluso las rusas de cuarto de onza (tschervonetz, aunque éstas siempre salen caras).
> Pero es lo que decimos siempre, hay que buscar, leer, hacer tablas, estudiar y con el tiempo podrás comprar monedas de este tamaño a precio por gramo similar a la onza Bullion.
> Yo llevo años con ello, pero no lo aprendí en una respuesta de tres líneas de un foro de Internet. Hay que currárselo.



Menudo listado de moneditas, muchas gracias! Yo estoy en pañales en todo ésto, he abierto los ojos muy tarde pero no me resigno e intentaré aprender de ahora en adelante todo lo posible. Voy soltando preguntillas en el foro y cuando tenéis la amabilidad de responder, voy absorbiendo conocimientos. Hace 4 días como aquel que dice, no sabía ni lo que era Bullion ni sabía nada de nada en definitiva. Lo que más me limita es que no conozco tiendas confiables donde adquirir estas cosas, pero como bien dices todo llega si uno se lo curra y está años buscando y estudiando, por eso os agradezco de verdad estas respuestas que me dais que me ayudan tanto en mis primeros pasos en el mundillo metalero. Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> La verdad es que si, viéndolo así casi que viene bien tener fracciones más pequeñas. Aunque mi idea no es vender y estoy entrando bastante tarde, si que es una ventaja lo que indicas. Me apunto lo de los soberanos! Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Menudo listado de moneditas, muchas gracias! Yo estoy en pañales en todo ésto, he abierto los ojos muy tarde pero no me resigno e intentaré aprender de ahora en adelante todo lo posible. Voy soltando preguntillas en el foro y cuando tenéis la amabilidad de responder, voy absorbiendo conocimientos. Hace 4 días como aquel que dice, no sabía ni lo que era Bullion ni sabía nada de nada en definitiva. Lo que más me limita es que no conozco tiendas confiables donde adquirir estas cosas, pero como bien dices todo llega si uno se lo curra y está años buscando y estudiando, por eso os agradezco de verdad estas respuestas que me dais que me ayudan tanto en mis primeros pasos en el mundillo metalero. Un saludo



Hazte un excel y lo vas rellenando.
Cada vez tendrás más información en él.
Tendrás ordenados los datos de cada moneda, peso, pureza, peso fino, precio por gramo, por Oz, medidas, etc. 

Así cuando tengas el precio de una, rápidamente sabrás a cuánto la estás pagando.
Puedes anotar tus compras y lo que llevas, rentabilidad, etc. Te sirve de trazabilidad y control.

Aparte de las tiendas de bullion y numismáticas, en las subastas que se hacen regularmente (entra en Numisbid y puedes ver información sobre casas y fechas de las españolas; algunas no salen como Cayon) tienes donde encontrar todas esas monedas. Se pueden.conseguir a precios por debajo de spot, hasta 200 € por debajo.
Todo es montárselo bien y saber jugar.
Es hasta divertido.

Por supuesto puedes comprar en la sección del floro y en otros sitios online, aunque hay que intentar evitar riesgos de ser engañado, sobre todo al inicio. Comprando en sitios serios esto se reduce casi a cero, aparte de la garantía.

Hazte con un equipo de "herramientas" para tus comprobaciones. En el floro hay bastante información.

En páginas como Numista puedes obtener y contrastar la información de cada moneda, peso, pureza, detalles, medidas e información interesante y necesaria.

Con la práctica irás asimilando toda la información y conocimiento. Y con un poco de dedicación puedes hacer un buen trabajo para salvaguardar tu futuro y el de los tuyos.
Doble buena inversión.


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Ago 2020)

Hace tiempo no recuerdo quien lo posteó ya... la app coin tester viene con una librería con todas monedas plata y oro con pesos pureza y medidas


Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

Aunque a veces no da el ok...o te da 2/3...
Supongo que es normal.
Es de bastante ayuda


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, desde luego comprando en fracciones sale un poco más caro, pero mira el lado bueno del asunto, en el futuro, si el precio sigue subiendo, quizás puedas vender mejor fracciones que onzas enteras a 3000 Eur.
> 
> También tienes la opción de comprar soberanos, que los puedes encontrar a un precio proporcional a la onza entera a pesar de ser pequeños.



Para entonces con 3000 € te podrás comprar un móvil medio


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Para entonces con 3000 € te podrás comprar un móvil medio



Quizás algo exagerado, pero todo es posible... y más viendo como hemos empezado el 2020 con la puta estafa del covid.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Para entonces con 3000 € te podrás comprar un móvil medio



Mientras las redes de suministro no se corten, no creo que veamos algo así. Es cierto que algunos productos, como la fruta, han subido de precio, pero otros como el pescado han pegado un bajonazo.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Me temo que me ha interpretado usted mal. No dije que yo haya viajado con 15.000€ en oro, dije que según mi experiencia no debería haber demasiado problema. Dije que yo viajé con un puñado de maples, aclaro que por una cifra menor de esos 10.000€, y pasé el control del aeropuerto de Vancouver, el control del aeropuerto de Anchorage. En el regreso de vuelta, el control del aeropuerto Fairbanks, y en una segunda ocasión los controles de Anchorage y Vancouver, además del Aeropuerto Internacional de Paris-Charles de Gaulle. Y nadie nos dijo nada sobre las monedas de oro que viajaron en el monedero entre otras monedas, nadie. Y eso que en alguno nos dejaron aparte para registrar algún equipaje de mano o alguna mochila. Buscan aparatos con cables, y botes con líquidos, no monedas. Esta fue mi experiencia personal sobre viajar por medio mundo con oro encima, y únicamente pretendía compartirlo con el compañero que preguntó al respecto.
> Un saludo.



No hay ningún problema, tal y como dices.
Yo pasé hace unos años varias oz Libertad de Mexico D.F. a Santo domingo, en mi bolsa del ordenador. Y posteriormente de Santo Domingo a Madrid.

Lo mejor es que en realidad en el maletín llevaba más de 6 cifras en pasta...pero porque llevaba un usb, con BTC.
De las mejores sensaciones que he tenido en mi vida, pasar por la aduana, y dejar atrás a la AT y a la GC.
Ser pobre para la ladrona Hacienda española, es lo más!!!


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Mientras las redes de suministro no se corten, no creo que veamos algo así. Es cierto que algunos productos, como la fruta, han subido de precio, pero otros como el pescado han pegado un bajonazo.



Restaurantes cerrados.


----------



## Dadaria (2 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Restaurantes cerrados.



Tampoco te creas, ahora mismo estoy en una de las grandes ciudades del Mediterráneo (no es Barcelona) y los chiringuitos siguen abiertos y con la clientela habitual. Si es verdad que puede deberse a que la gente haya dejado de consumir pescado a nivel individual


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Mientras las redes de suministro no se corten, no creo que veamos algo así. Es cierto que algunos productos, como la fruta, han subido de precio, pero otros como el pescado han pegado un bajonazo.




El pescado habra bajado en tu zona en granada el pescado te puedo decir que ha subido como poco un 50% ademas de que no hay practicamente ni una puta oferta en pescados, antes todos los dias tenian un tercio de la pescaderia con ofertas.

Desde que empezo la pandemia es lo que mas he notado que ha subido, al principio pense que era por que no podia ir a mis pescaderias y en las de al lado me estaban crujiendo pero ya he visto que es cosa de todas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Tampoco te creas, ahora mismo estoy en una de las grandes ciudades del Mediterráneo (no es Barcelona) y los chiringuitos siguen abiertos y con la clientela habitual. Si es verdad que puede deberse a que la gente haya dejado de consumir pescado a nivel individual



Yo este año he ido poco a la costa pero las veces que he ido he visto heladerias y bares que en otros años estaban a reventar con gente de pie esperando que otros se levantaran y estaban casi vacios.


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Tampoco te creas, ahora mismo estoy en una de las grandes ciudades del Mediterráneo (no es Barcelona) y los chiringuitos siguen abiertos y con la clientela habitual. Si es verdad que puede deberse a que la gente haya dejado de consumir pescado a nivel individual



No sabía que en los restaurantes no chiringuitos no se come pescado


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ago 2020)

Trump White House Accelerating Toward A Dollar Crisis - Analysis - Eurasia Review

La guerra financiera se agudiza. Las amenazas de dejar a China fuera del SWIFT pueden obligar a tomar medidas contundentes que deriven en una crisis monetaria que afecte al dólar.

Los incentivos para salir del esquema monetario del dólar son mayores que nunca y la prueba de ello son los acuerdos de comercio bilateral entre los países de la nueva ruta de la seda que empiezan ya a realizarse con CBDC:

The Bank of Thailand Announces the Prototype Development Project of Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC)

El banco central tailandés está realizando los primeros pagos de comercio internacional con su divisa digital. El sistema de CBDC deja fuera el sistema SWIFT lo que impide que el dólar pueda ser utilizado como arma. A lo largo del año que viene la mayoría de bancos centrales tendrá lista su CBDC.

Este sistema por si sólo sería muy inestable ya que no creo que resulte interesante a las autoridades monetarias guardar reservas de divisas de cada país con el que tengan superávit comercial. Ahí es donde entran en juego los mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales que han ido apareciendo en todo el mundo a lo largo de esta década. Medio de pago en divisas locales y reserva de valor en oro (esquema Freegold).

En mi opinión, las retiradas de oro del mercado de oro que acepta dólares marca el comienzo de este sistema en el que el oro vuelve al centro del mismo. Los países deficitarios verán como su divisa se deprecia frente al oro ya que sus acreedores la liquidan en el mercado de oro que las acepta. Vamos de récord en récord y sólo ocurre en el COMEX:




Qué se puede hacer para frenar el proceso monetario impulsado a través de la nueva ruta de la seda sin declarar abiertamente la guerra?

Pakistani separatist groups unite to target China's Belt and Road

Ataques de guerra de IV generación utilizando grupos radicalizados de dentro del país que tienen "objetivos geopolíticos". En este caso separatistas pakistaníes atacando objetivos estratégicos de infraestructuras necesarias para el funcionamiento de la nueva ruta de la seda.

El conflicto se va a reavivar en breve y casi todos los gobiernos avisan de que vuelve el coronavirus y que se verán obligados a recluir de nuevo a la población y suspender derechos básicos como el de reunión para evitar desestabilizaciones externas. O tal vez para gestionar una posible transición monetaria caótica. El coronavirus proporciona la narrativa necesaria para evitar disturbios en la medida de lo posible.

Quién pueda que salga de las ciudades grandes que es donde se va a intentar desestabilizar o dónde el caos monetario puede ir acompañado de disturbios.

Saludos y suerte a todos!


----------



## Energia libre (3 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Trump White House Accelerating Toward A Dollar Crisis - Analysis - Eurasia Review
> 
> La guerra financiera se agudiza. Las amenazas de dejar a China fuera del SWIFT pueden obligar a tomar medidas contundentes que deriven en una crisis monetaria que afecte al dólar.
> 
> ...



Estimado Spielzeug, estoy un poco hecho un lío, se me mezcla la plandemia con la caída o depreciación intensa del dolar, la subida del oro como futuro patron monetario, la posicion de Trump oponiendose a todo esto, la postura de China a nivel economico y geopolitico, la de Rusia, la vacuna como sistema genocida, etc.
No pretendo que usted sepa desenmarañar el asunto pero estaría bien que resumiera que cree que es lo mas importante que se esconde detrás de todo esto, genocidio, reset economico, guerra subterranea.
En fin lo que opine personalmente sobre el particular, siempre que quiera hacerlo por supuesto.
Es que sus aportaciones en otro hilo que usted abrio y en menor medida en este, que en ambos he leído muy interesado parece tener claro el porque de todo, una especie de teoría de campo unificado resuelta.
Bueno no se si he sabido formularle la pregunta del modo correcto, espero me entienda.
Gracias por su esfuerzo.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Estimado Spielzeug, estoy un poco hecho un lío, se me mezcla la plandemia con la caída o depreciación intensa del dolar, la subida del oro como futuro patron monetario, la posicion de Trump oponiendose a todo esto, la postura de China a nivel economico y geopolitico, la de Rusia, la vacuna como sistema genocida, etc.
> No pretendo que usted sepa desenmarañar el asunto pero estaría bien que resumiera que cree que es lo mas importante que se esconde detrás de todo esto, genocidio, reset economico, guerra subterranea.
> En fin lo que opine personalmente sobre el particular, siempre que quiera hacerlo por supuesto.
> Es que sus aportaciones en otro hilo que usted abrio y en menor medida en este, que en ambos he leído muy interesado parece tener claro el porque de todo, una especie de teoría de campo unificado resuelta.
> ...



Un breve resumen de la situación que nos lleva hasta aquí:

1. Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro el sistema monetario es inestable y está destinado a colapsar. El dólar se convierte en un instrumento de dominación en manos de sus emisores. Las élites de otros países están obligadas a someterse o buscar alternativas. El "monetary end game" es el trasfondo de todos los conflictos geopolíticos.

2. El sistema monetario basado en el dólar necesita ser sustituido por otro de la forma menos traumática posible y manteniendo ignorante a la población. El reset monetario requiere una narrativa para gestionarlo. La narrativa elegida por las élites que gobiernan el sistema actual es el cambio climático. La solución al problema descrito en esta narrativa climática supone el establecimiento de una divisa global:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

Esta narrativa estaba en su punto álgido ya que el sistema monetario y financiero daba muestras de agotamiento. El bombardeo mediático con la propaganda emocional de la niña Greta coincide con la crisis del mercado de repos de hace un año. 

Aceptar está narrativa supone a los países no dominados por el sistema de poder basado en el dólar capitular ante estos y un reseteo monetario que les dejaría fuera de juego. El resto de países soberanos necesitan una narrativa que contrarreste a la del cambio climático.

3. La narrativa de la pandemia permite a China librar una guerra económica paralizando la cadena de suministros y pagos obligando al resto de países a posicionarse en el conflicto. 

En un primer momento dió un plazo para llegar a una solución negociada hasta mediados de marzo o bien los daños en la cadena de suministros serían irreversibles. El trasfondo monetario de la narrativa del virus queda claro en las viñetas publicadas en la prensa oficial China y que están recogidas en las primeras páginas de este hilo:
Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

4. La ventana de oportunidad dada por China para resolver el conflicto monetario pasó y entramos en un nuevo escenario en el que la narrativa del virus es el trasfondo en el que se va gestionar el colapso económico derivado del reset monetario al que se va a llegar sin acuerdo entre las partes. Esto se traduce en un recrudecimiento del conflicto entre el bloque de la nueva ruta de la seda y el bloque dominado por los emisores del dólar (India vs China, Australia vs China, Canadá vs. China)

La narrativa vírica es gestionada por cada país de forma independiente por lo que cada país toma diferentes medidas y presenta las cifras de infectados y muertes que consideran oportuna.

5. La siguiente fase del conflicto está en marcha y se prevé un recrudecimiento a partir de septiembre. Mientras tanto, los bancos centrales buscan alternativas monetarias que les den más soberanía sobre las divisas que emiten (carrera por lanzar CBDC que les permita evitar depender de sistemas de pagos que no pueden controlar)

Mientras tanto, la presión en el mercado de oro denominado en dólares no para de aumentar. Está presión y la subida de precios del oro son los efectos visibles de la guerra monetaria que se libra entre bambalinas.

La guerra actualmente responde a otro paradigma en el que el frente de conflicto se traslada a la percepción de la realidad por parte del individuo-masa para influir en su comportamiento y desestabilizar al enemigo. En este sentido el "virus" es un arma de guerra de IV generación:
Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

Así lo veo a grandes rasgos...


----------



## Tichy (3 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un breve resumen de la situación que nos lleva hasta aquí:
> 
> 1. Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro el sistema monetario es inestable y está destinado a colapsar. El dólar se convierte en un instrumento de dominación en manos de sus emisores. Las élites de otros países están obligadas a someterse o buscar alternativas. El "monetary end game" es el trasfondo de todos los conflictos geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



No sé desde luego si la realidad será tal y como se describe en este resumen o hay otros factores ocultos que no llegamos ni a intuir. Pero lo expuesto tiene mucho sentido y se corresponde con lo que estamos viviendo. Enhorabuena por la lucidez para verlo y por el acierto para expresarlo brevemente.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ago 2020)




----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (3 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Para entonces con 3000 € te podrás comprar un móvil medio



Si la economía mundial estuviese referenciada en oro, quizá. El caso es que la extracción y manufactura de recursos naturales está referenciada en moneda fiat. La hiperinflación mundial no debería afectar significativamente al coste relativo de la vida. Estos movimientos están orquestados por las élites para acumular riqueza mientras "el resto del mundo" sigue "valiendo lo mismo".


----------



## FranMen (3 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Si la economía mundial estuviese referenciada en oro, quizá. El caso es que la extracción y manufactura de recursos naturales está referenciada en moneda fiat. La hiperinflación mundial no debería afectar significativamente al coste relativo de la vida. Estos movimientos están orquestados por las élites para acumular riqueza mientras "el resto del mundo" sigue "valiendo lo mismo".



A día de hoy te doy la razón, pero los 3000 serán en dos años aproximadamente, veremos para entonces


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (3 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> A día de hoy te doy la razón, pero los 3000 serán en dos años aproximadamente, veremos para entonces



Yo llevo desde Enero diciendo que no tardaremos en volver a estar como con la peseta, cobrando 200.000 y pagando 125 por un café.


----------



## Energia libre (3 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un breve resumen de la situación que nos lleva hasta aquí:
> 
> 1. Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro el sistema monetario es inestable y está destinado a colapsar. El dólar se convierte en un instrumento de dominación en manos de sus emisores. Las élites de otros países están obligadas a someterse o buscar alternativas. El "monetary end game" es el trasfondo de todos los conflictos geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



A raíz de su explicación la cual es un resumen de las que ofrecía en su hilo: estamos en guerra.... me surgen otras consideraciones que creo nos afectan mas directamente que las geoeconomicas que expone, asi:
La lucha de Trump contra su deepstate es cierta u otra distracción, unido a lo que parece la ayuda de China al partido demócrata.
La ayuda de Rusia a Trump en su lucha contra el deepstate.
La implantación de la vacuna si o si, que connotaciones económicas tiene? Porque las genocidas están claras.
La destrucción total de España por parte del sionismo y a quien beneficia y/o perjudica. Y que papel jugamos en todo esto, quienes deben ser nuestros aliados y contra quien luchar.
El oro tiene límite de subida si ya se ha decidido que será el patrón monetario?y porque dejaron que fuera vendido tan barato durante varios años a China o Rusia interviniendo su precio. 
Se me ocurren 20 preguntas más pero bueno poco a poco.
PD. Lo del oro es porque estamos en in hilo sobre su evolución y parece pertinente su pregunta.
Gracias por su anterior respuesta.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Ago 2020)

Parece que despega La Plata.

+4.22%

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

HEMOS LLEGADOOOOO A 2000 !!!! Y YO CON ESTOS PELOS

Rango día 1.972,8 - *2.001,5*


Actual:


1.999,25 +24,55 +1,24%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

AHI ESTAMOS OTRA VEZ:





Oro*2.001,30*+26,60+1,35%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

ALL TIMES RECORD:



Oro*2.002,00*+27,30+1,38%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Esto va p'arriba:


 Oro*2.006,00*+31,30+1,59%


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Ago 2020)

Hale. Pues ya estaría....


----------



## Aceituno (4 Ago 2020)

Próxima parada: la estratosfera!!


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso



Oro*2.012,55*+37,85+1,92%


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ago 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso
> 
> 
> 
> Oro*2.012,55*+37,85+1,92%



A ver si 2000 se consolida como un suelo a futuro.... 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Higadillas (4 Ago 2020)

Días históricos señores. Y no para bien


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Cuesta arriba y sin frenos:



Oro*2.022,50*+47,80+2,42%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Pues hasta aquí hemos llegado, ya han cerrado; subida redonda de 50 pavos:


Oro*2.024,70*+50,00+2,53%

En euros:

*1.711,02* +0,81 +0,05%


----------



## Energia libre (4 Ago 2020)

No quiero ser caustico pero fue irse o que le echarán, no lo sé, al tal fernando el del hilo del oro y empezar este a subir.
Yo creo que era pelin cenizo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Ago 2020)

Yo estuve aquí!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> No quiero ser caustico pero fue irse o que le echarán, no lo sé, al tal fernando el del hilo del oro y empezar este a subir.
> Yo creo que era pelin cenizo.



No lo nombre, a ver si va a volver y nos vamos a 5$ oz

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> No quiero ser caustico pero fue irse o que le echarán, no lo sé, al tal fernando el del hilo del oro y empezar este a subir.
> Yo creo que era pelin cenizo.



Como Romanillo. Es un indice contrarian cojonudo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (5 Ago 2020)

To the moon...



Oro*2.040,25*+31,75+1,58%


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> A raíz de su explicación la cual es un resumen de las que ofrecía en su hilo: estamos en guerra.... me surgen otras consideraciones que creo nos afectan mas directamente que las geoeconomicas que expone, asi:
> La lucha de Trump contra su deepstate es cierta u otra distracción, unido a lo que parece la ayuda de China al partido demócrata.
> La ayuda de Rusia a Trump en su lucha contra el deepstate.
> La implantación de la vacuna si o si, que connotaciones económicas tiene? Porque las genocidas están claras.
> ...



Cuanto más detalles concretos busques menos definida queda la visión general.

Recordatorio de que va realmente el "virus"



Un señor escondido bajo una montaña verde fingiendo síntomas de gripe que va ser destrozado por el martillo dorado de la justicia.

Recordemos también a qué se referían con la enfermedad por la que paraban el pais cortando la cadena de distribución y pagos para "salvar el mundo" de una peligrosa epidemia. Esta es la epidemia en cuestión:



Esto publicaba la prensa China mientras aquí la narrativa oficial decía que era una simple gripe.

Meses antes había anunciado que el mundo debía prepararse para la inevitable vuelta al patrón oro.

Puedes intuir que hay dos bandos en conflicto pero no definirlos con precision ya que están formadas por estructuras de poder opacas desde nuestra posición en la sociedad.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> No quiero ser caustico pero fue irse o que le echarán, no lo sé, al tal fernando el del hilo del oro y empezar este a subir.
> Yo creo que era pelin cenizo.



Pues yo le estoy muy agradecido a Fernando por todo lo que he aprendido de él.

Algo que no se puede decir de otros, que solo brillaban por su maldad y retorcimiento, por ejemplo, el hijoputa de Esseri, que en paz descanse.


----------



## Energia libre (5 Ago 2020)




----------



## Energia libre (5 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug compramos como locos?
Trump oficializa el patrón oro.
Y que etf o físico.
Date prisa en contestar que me lo quitan de las manos jaja


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Spielzeug compramos como locos?
> Trump oficializa el patrón oro.
> Y que etf o físico.
> Date prisa en contestar que me lo quitan de las manos jaja



Yo creo que primero es tener un refugio seguro para pasar la cuarentena económica que está por llegar (casa y tierras lejos de las grandes ciudades). 

Luego ya pensaría en valores refugio...


----------



## Energia libre (6 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo creo que primero es tener un refugio seguro para pasar la cuarentena económica que está por llegar (casa y tierras lejos de las grandes ciudades).
> 
> Luego ya pensaría en valores refugio...



Muy burbujista su respuesta pero lo uno va ligado a lo otro.
El oro te puede permitir huir de esta escombrera y no está claro que la solución será casa y tierras fuera de las ciudades, según y como.


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Muy burbujista su respuesta pero lo uno va ligado a lo otro.
> El oro te puede permitir huir de esta escombrera y no está claro que la solución será casa y tierras fuera de las ciudades, según y como.



Que ruralidad hay en este foro...


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ago 2020)

Guanos días, otra vez nos levantamos empalmados:


Oro*2.054,20*+17,10+0,84%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ago 2020)

Esto no es normal, ¿cuál ha sido el punto de inflexión? ¿ya nadie quiere papel o que pasa?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Ago 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Esto no es normal, ¿cuál ha sido el punto de inflexión? ¿ya nadie quiere papel o que pasa?



Yo creo que lo que no era normal es que no subiera como la espuma con la que estaba cayendo


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo creo que primero es tener un refugio seguro para pasar la cuarentena económica que está por llegar *(casa y tierras lejos de las grandes ciudades)*.
> 
> Luego ya pensaría en valores refugio...



Lo de casa y tierras está muy bien siempre y cuando nadie sepa que las tienes, dónde están y que tienen algo que aprovechar (latunes, tierra cultivada, animales de granja, comida, placas solares...). En caso contrario y visto el nulo valor que se está dando a la propiedad privada en este país (okupaciones) y a tu derecho a defenderla (leyes de "defensa proporcional") estás bien jodido como la horda etniana, moronegra o simplemente chusma de turno le dé por querer apropiárselos... nada de eso me parece casual por otra parte, que le viene estupendo al Estado para lavarse las manos en caso de que se despiporre todo, nos esperan tiempos muy jodidos...


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Ago 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Lo de casa y tierras está muy bien siempre y cuando nadie sepa que las tienes, dónde están y que tienen algo que aprovechar (latunes, tierra cultivada, animales de granja, comida, placas solares...). En caso contrario y visto el nulo valor que se está dando a la propiedad privada en este país (okupaciones) y a tu derecho a defenderla (leyes de "defensa proporcional") estás bien jodido como la horda etniana, moronegra o simplemente chusma de turno le dé por querer apropiárselos... nada de eso me parece casual por otra parte, que le viene estupendo al Estado para lavarse las manos en caso de que se despiporre todo, nos esperan tiempos muy jodidos...



No hay ninguna solución sin riesgo y depende también de las circunstancias de cada uno. En mi caso veo más insegura una gran ciudad que una casa con tierras en un pueblo pequeño donde todos se conocen y llegado el caso de protegen contra amenazas externas. 

Si hay problemas serios, empezarán en las ciudades grandes (disturbios, saqueos etc). Si hay confiamientos sólo son efectivos en las ciudades grandes, en el campo haces vida prácticamente normal.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No hay ninguna solución sin riesgo y depende también de las circunstancias de cada uno. En mi caso veo más insegura una gran ciudad que una casa con tierras en un pueblo pequeño donde todos se conocen y llegado el caso de protegen contra amenazas externas.
> 
> Si hay problemas serios, empezarán en las ciudades grandes (disturbios, saqueos etc). Si hay confiamientos sólo son efectivos en las ciudades grandes, en el campo haces vida prácticamente normal.



Onvre, estar en un pueblo pequeño en vez de casa aislada donde "caigas bien" y se defiendan unos otros es lo ideal... aunque ojo que como no caigas bien igual tus enemigos son los propios paisanos... no tienen término medio y más de un "urbanita" o "pisapraos" ha salido escaldado al intentar instalarse en el pueblo de turno por ir a su bola y no casar con las "tradiciones" y "costumbres" del pueblo...

Por otra parte en caso de pandemia puede que al principio estés más tranquilo, pero como el virus llegue al pueblo y necesites hospitalización, es mucho más jodido que te atiendan por simple tema de distancias y masificaciones de los hospitales, que se desbordarían mucho más rápidamente en los comarcales que en las grandes ciudades donde además como se ha visto pueden habilitar más fácilmente espacios extra para atender enfermos (polideportivos, hoteles, pabellones) y contratar personal de refuerzo.

Hay que tener todas las variables en cuenta desde luego...


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Guanos días, otra vez nos levantamos empalmados:
> 
> 
> Oro*2.054,20*+17,10+0,84%



Que mierda dar los datos en dolares... que sustos cada vez que lo veo, joer+


----------



## Mk3 (6 Ago 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Onvre, estar en un pueblo pequeño en vez de casa aislada donde "caigas bien" y se defiendan unos otros es lo ideal... aunque ojo que como no caigas bien igual tus enemigos son los propios paisanos... no tienen término medio y más de un "urbanita" o "pisapraos" ha salido escaldado al intentar instalarse en el pueblo de turno por ir a su bola y no casar con las "tradiciones" y "costumbres" del pueblo...
> 
> Por otra parte en caso de pandemia puede que al principio estés más tranquilo, pero como el virus llegue al pueblo y necesites hospitalización, es mucho más jodido que te atiendan por simple tema de distancias y masificaciones de los hospitales, que se desbordarían mucho más rápidamente en los comarcales que en las grandes ciudades donde además como se ha visto pueden habilitar más fácilmente espacios extra para atender enfermos (polideportivos, hoteles, pabellones) y contratar personal de refuerzo.
> 
> Hay que tener todas las variables en cuenta desde luego...



Ok a lo de como no caigas bien o vayas de listo va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad....en cuanto a lo que necesites hospitalización, ahora mismo con todo medio rechapado pienso que dá igual quitando el tema de la distancia (caso de vida o muerte por esto). Igual si te acercas por tus medios y vas medio jodido pero no quieres alarmar o abusar por llevar una ambulancia (caso vivido), después te dás cuenta que atienden antes a alguien borracho con dos rasguños...pero voilá...este ha venido en ambulancia del 061.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Que mierda dar los datos en dolares... que sustos cada vez que lo veo, joer+



Se da en dólares por que es la moneda de la Federación Unida de Planetas:

Euros: 1.738,98 +21,62 +1,26% 



Oro2.060,05+22,95+1,13%


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Se da en dólares por que es la moneda de la Federación Unida de Planetas:
> 
> Euros: 1.738,98 +21,62 +1,26%
> 
> ...



Tu lo que pasa es que eres un a-poya-dor del imperio. Un sistemista de toda la vida...
Muerte a la FUP
Puta FUP...
Etcétera


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Tu lo que pasa es que eres un a-poya-dor del imperio. Un sistemista de toda la vida...
> Muerte a la FUP
> Puta FUP...
> Etcétera



Si no fuese por la FUP estaríamos todos en la miseria. Arriba la FUP!


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (6 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No hay ninguna solución sin riesgo y depende también de las circunstancias de cada uno. En mi caso veo más insegura una gran ciudad que una casa con tierras en un pueblo pequeño donde todos se conocen y llegado el caso de protegen contra amenazas externas.
> 
> Si hay problemas serios, empezarán en las ciudades grandes (disturbios, saqueos etc). Si hay confiamientos sólo son efectivos en las ciudades grandes, en el campo haces vida prácticamente normal.



¡Ay! ¡Si Ortiz y Segura levantaran la cabeza!






Tengo el integral en castellano. Me salió por 60€. Una joya.


----------



## Tumama (6 Ago 2020)

Debo agradecer a gente como la que pulula este subforo y otros sitios de internet por haberme iluminado a tiempo.

Hace más de un año me ayudaron a decidirme a salvaguardar algo de mi capital en metales y desde entonces ha subido un 60% su precio.

En ese momento convertí el 6% de mis dólares en oro y plata, que no es mucho, porque no me atreví a comenzar por más. Pero si todo se va a la mierda, será lo que me rescate de lo peor por un tiempo.


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Debo agradecer a gente como la que pulula este subforo y otros sitios de internet por haberme iluminado a tiempo.
> 
> Hace más de un año me ayudaron a decidirme a salvaguardar algo de mi capital en metales y desde entonces ha subido un 60% su precio.
> 
> En ese momento convertí el 6% de mis dólares en oro y plata, que no es mucho, porque no me atreví a comenzar por más. Pero si todo se va a la mierda, será lo que me rescate de lo peor por un tiempo.



Tu has visto a como está el dolar ahora... está de pena...


----------



## Tumama (6 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Tu has visto a como está el dolar ahora... está de pena...



Si, por eso les agradezco, me sirvió de mucho lo que aprendí acá. Lamentablemente ahora no puedo convertir más dólares en metal, porque en Argentina es complicado el asunto, pero al menos un 6% salvé.

Igual mi intención no era enriquecerme, sino que "guardar valor".


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Si, por eso les agradezco, me sirvió de mucho lo que aprendí acá. Lamentablemente ahora no puedo convertir más dólares en metal, porque en Argentina es complicado el asunto, pero al menos un 6% salvé.
> 
> Igual mi intención no era enriquecerme, sino que "guardar valor".



Me alegro entonces. Y ánimo que lo necesitáis.


----------



## Tumama (6 Ago 2020)

No lo compré en Argentina. Lo traje de Europa.


----------



## Tumama (6 Ago 2020)

No sabría decirte.

No creo que sea ilegal. Acabo de buscar y hay bancos que venden en Buenos Aires (Banco Piano, Banco Ciudad).

Cuando investigué los precios, el año pasado, salía más barato comprarlo en Europa.

Pero lo que me interesaba era no quedar pegado en ningún registro nacional.

En mi ciudad no hay quien venda (salvo los lugares turbios de "compro oro") y, como no se puede circular entre ciudades, no puedo acceder ni aún aceptando entregar mis datos.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> No sabría decirte.
> 
> No creo que sea ilegal. Acabo de buscar y hay bancos que venden en Buenos Aires (Banco Piano, Banco Ciudad).
> 
> ...



Y en el viaje supongo que en avión, sin problemas de escaners y demás, no?


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y en el viaje supongo que en avión, sin problemas de escaners y demás, no?



Por favor... unas monedas no llaman la atención en nada y para nada. 
Igual 1 kilo en monedas sí, pero ya te digo que ni por esas...


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Ago 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Si, por eso les agradezco, me sirvió de mucho lo que aprendí acá. Lamentablemente ahora no puedo convertir más dólares en metal, porque en Argentina es complicado el asunto, pero al menos un 6% salvé.
> 
> Igual mi intención no era enriquecerme, sino que "guardar valor".



de bien nacido es ser agradecido


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ago 2020)

Ufff la plata disparada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ago 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Si, por eso les agradezco, me sirvió de mucho lo que aprendí acá. Lamentablemente ahora no puedo convertir más dólares en metal, porque en Argentina es complicado el asunto, pero al menos un 6% salvé.
> 
> Igual mi intención no era enriquecerme, sino que "guardar valor".



Suerte y que no tengas que recurrir a ello 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aitorbtc! (7 Ago 2020)

Os dejo un regalin por si os interesa ..... XAUUSD (H1) Compra para FOREXCOM:XAUUSD por AitorBTC
Es posible que barran un poco, pero eso tiene que subir mas.


----------



## Aro (7 Ago 2020)

Aitorbtc! dijo:


> Os dejo un regalin por si os interesa ..... XAUUSD (H1) Compra para FOREXCOM:XAUUSD por AitorBTC
> Es posible que barran un poco, pero eso tiene que subir mas.



OK

ESTAFA: SEPROFESIONALES.COM Y AITORBTC


----------



## Aitorbtc! (7 Ago 2020)

Aro dijo:


> OK
> 
> ESTAFA: SEPROFESIONALES.COM Y AITORBTC



Jajajaja vaya parece que se pudren rapido las manzanas en este foro .... Mejor canal de señales Forex actualmente


----------



## sashimi (8 Ago 2020)

Aitorbtc! dijo:


> Jajajaja vaya parece que se pudren rapido las manzanas en este foro .... Mejor canal de señales Forex actualmente



A ver si te echan ya que no paras de spamear mierdas


----------



## Aitorbtc! (8 Ago 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> A ver si te echan ya que no paras de spamear mierdas



Si pues anda que tu empiezas bien tambien ....


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2020)

Puedes enlazar el retuit the Trump, por favor ?


----------



## Aceituno (9 Ago 2020)

¿Creéis que abrirá con subida o continuará la corrección?

Hagan sus apuestas


----------



## Energia libre (11 Ago 2020)

Que está pasando con la cotización? 
Quien lo puede estar tirando tan rápido.


----------



## Membroza (11 Ago 2020)

Los que pensábamos que 2.000 iba a ser un soporte, nos estamos comiendo las palabras. Soporte de plastilina totalmente.


----------



## MIP (11 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Los que pensábamos que 2.000 iba a ser un soporte, nos estamos comiendo las palabras. Soporte de plastilina totalmente.



Porque no es un soporte, eso te lo habrás inventado tú. 

El soporte debería de ser el máximo histórico previo.


----------



## Membroza (11 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Porque no es un soporte, eso te lo habrás inventado tú.
> 
> El soporte debería de ser el máximo histórico previo.



¿A qué te refieres de máximo previo? Llevamos mucho tiempo haciendo máximos. De todas formas estas correcciones me parecen bien, son sanas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

¿Ya estáis sudando algunos a la primera corrección?

El oro es dudoso que baje de 1950$ y acabará el mes por encima de los 2100.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Ya estáis sudando algunos a la primera corrección?
> 
> El oro es dudoso que baje de 1950$ y acabará el mes por encima de los 2100.



Seguramente, por mi bajaría más aún, sobre todo la plata, para poder recargar.


----------



## Bort (11 Ago 2020)

Se está comportando exactamente igual que en mayo-junio. Manguerazo a las bolsas y oro para abajo. Puede corregir hasta 1800 perfectamente.

Romperá los 2000 otra vez en cuestión de meses


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Seguramente, por mi bajaría más aún, sobre todo la plata, para poder recargar.



La plata no creo que baje de 24$ este mes, mal que le pese @romanillo . Los esfuerzos para tirar precios se van a concentrar en el oro, no les quedan muchos cartuchos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (11 Ago 2020)

Hay algo que no entiendo. Sé que las correcciones son normales y se dan en todas las fases alcistas pero ¿Por qué decís por aquí que son "sanas"? ¿Indican algo bueno? ¿Su ausencia indica.algo malo?


----------



## tastas (11 Ago 2020)

Esto es cierto.
Aunque con matices, hay gente a la que no le importa la volatilidad, le da igual que no suba un euro diario si cree que en 30 años tendrá una rentabilidad considerable aunque sea a un ritmo no constante.
Y no explica la diferencia entre subidas sanas o no sanas. Eso es una percepción de que acabará volviendo al lugar que estaba o más arriba en el corto o medio plazo, que se puede dar o no, pero que nadie sabe con certeza.
Si se está seguro que en 3 meses el oro dejará de caer y subirá de 2000 lo correcto sería endeudarse hasta las cejas para invertir.


----------



## MIP (11 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres de máximo previo? Llevamos mucho tiempo haciendo máximos. De todas formas estas correcciones me parecen bien, son sanas.



Me refería al de finales de 2011 que andaba por los $1920 si no me falla la memoria. 

Teniendo en cuenta cómo están hoy los mercados, que saltamos de un cisne negro al siguiente como si fueran ocas, puede que ese soporte tampoco valga nada. 

Pero el truco es sencillo, si cuando sube lo hace rápido y cuando baja lo hace más despacio, es que estamos por el buen camino.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Me refería al de finales de 2011 que andaba por los $1920 si no me falla la memoria.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta cómo están hoy los mercados, que saltamos de un cisne negro al siguiente como si fueran ocas, puede que ese soporte tampoco valga nada.
> 
> Pero el truco es sencillo, si cuando sube lo hace rápido y cuando baja lo hace más despacio, es que estamos por el buen camino.



Y, además, es difícil no tener en cuenta los movimientos de trading que hacen zigzaguear las cotizaciones con objetivos intradía.

Lo importante son las tendencias subyacentes y siguen siendo alcistas. Yo por mi parte no puedo vivir enganchado a un ordenador pendiente de subidas o bajadas de unos centimos o de unos dólares. Pero si la tendencia de fondo es alcista, esa es la que cuenta.

Ya dije la semana pasada que veía la plata (al oro no lo sigo tanto) en los 25-26 y que incluso no me sorprendería que la tumbaran a los 21-22 a final de mes. Da igual. El que quiera enganchar el posible subidón debe estar, al menos, ya embarcado.

Intento estar en liquidez lo máximo posible. Y si se produce la corrección, arriba con todo. Lo único que parece cierto es que es complicado que los mercados mantengan la burbuja inflada mucho más tiempo. Si el pinchazo es en 2 meses o en 2 años, ninguno lo podemos saber con certeza. Pero estar atentos a la multitud de señales que llegan en favor de los MP si lo podemos y debemos hacer.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La plata no creo que baje de 24$ este mes, mal que le pese @romanillo . Los esfuerzos para tirar precios se van a concentrar en el oro, no les quedan muchos cartuchos.




¿ Como va el tema ?

¿ Mal que le pese a Romanillo decías no ?


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No te preocupes bajaran más, es bueno y saludable




Bastante saludable, sobretodo para el que vendió en 2000 y pico euros la onza.

Pensáis que estas subidas y bajadas no están controladas desde cúpulas que no llegáis ni a ver ?

Si que sois inocentes.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

Ahora mismo estaba acordándome de ti @romanillo pero de ahi a 17 queda un trecho


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Ahora mismo estaba acordándome de ti @romanillo pero de ahi a 17 queda un trecho




Esperemos pacientemente.

Haber si cuando llegue el momento los analfabetos e incultos que poblaban este foro deciden agachar la cabeza y largarse.

De ese modo yo podría enseñaros todos los secretos sobre oro y plata, no volveríais a caer en la trampa de estos cantamañanas que os pedían que comprarais onzas de oro a 2000 y pico euros o que comprarais lingotes de plata en 800 o 900 euros, sigue barata decían los bribones jajaja


----------



## Roedr (11 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo. Sé que las correcciones son normales y se dan en todas las fases alcistas pero ¿Por qué decís por aquí que son "sanas"? ¿Indican algo bueno? ¿Su ausencia indica.algo malo?



Una corrección es una corrección hasta que te das cuenta de lo que has palmado y que tardarás años en recuperarte.

Esto puede ser una corrección, o el fin de este ciclo alcista del oro, todo es posible. Todavía me acuerdo de la 'corrección' de hace una década.

Lo único importante que tienes que saber sobre el oro: el oro es para especular, no para invertir.


En momentos como éste yo trato de acudir a los clásicos:


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Una corrección es una corrección hasta que te das cuenta de lo que has palmado y que tardarás años en recuperarte.
> 
> Esto puede ser una corrección, o el fin de este ciclo alcista del oro, todo es posible. Todavía me acuerdo de la 'corrección' de hace una década.
> 
> ...



¿Estas insinuando que estamos ante un cambio de tendencia de los mp?

Soy novato en comparación de muchos pero eso no tiene ningun sentido.

Cuando el oro y la plata hace 10 años hicieron máximo se inicio una recuperación economica y el dinero fue volviendo a la bolsa y saliendo de los MP. 

Ahora solo hay guano a la vista y la bolsa esta burbujeada, por no hablar del descosido que estan montando los BC con el dinero Fiat y la inestabilidad geopolítica a nivel mundial.




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bort (11 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Una corrección es una corrección hasta que te das cuenta de lo que has palmado y que tardarás años en recuperarte.
> 
> Esto puede ser una corrección, o el fin de este ciclo alcista del oro, todo es posible. Todavía me acuerdo de la 'corrección' de hace una década.
> 
> ...



Creo que te confundes, cualquier valor de la bolsa es para especular. No te ha quedado claro estos meses?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 Ago 2020)

Mejor que baje, así puedo recargar plata y oro. Yo lo pillo con vistas a muuuy largo plazo (20 o mas años...)


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Incar la rodilla ante el gran Romanillo.

Os avise inútiles analfabetos metaleros y muchos no hicisteis caso.

Otros fueron salvados gracias a mi, se salvaron de comprar a máximos.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No me cites subnormal, yo también avise del pullback, vete a dar por saco a otro lado, hablamos cuando este en 35 antes de fin de año.
> 
> Aquí la mayoría estamos por debajo de 20.



¿ 35 a final de año ?

jaja, que bonito es autoengañarse, 

Los 35 no los vas a ver, antes veras los 20.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> ¿ Como va el tema ?
> 
> ¿ Mal que le pese a Romanillo decías no ?



Pues aún no ha bajado de 25, siguiera, así que en espera de tus 13, mal número si no crece. 

Ojalá lleguen.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Es aquí donde uno viene a reírse de los que compraron en máximos ?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Incar la rodilla ante el gran Romanillo.
> 
> Os avise inútiles analfabetos metaleros y muchos no hicisteis caso.
> 
> Otros fueron salvados gracias a mi, se salvaron de comprar a máximos.



Hincar lleva "h", y el imperativo es "hincad", lumbrera. 

Los vocativos van ente comas, "mí" lleva acento, etc.

Se ve que en el futuro del que vienes ya no se sabe escribir, siquiera.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hincar lleva "h", y el imperativo es "hincad", lumbrera.
> 
> Los vocativos van ente comas, "mí" lleva acento, etc.
> 
> Se ve que en el futuro del que vienes ya no se sabe escribir, siquiera.




Si sois unos literatos cojonudos, se ve que todos erais de letras por eso dejad las inversiones y los números para otros por que no tenéis ni zorra idea.

Maestro Romanillo os enseñara a invertir en metales.


----------



## Forcopula (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Es aquí donde uno viene a reírse de los que compraron en máximos ?



Jajajajaja te has callado como una perra durante varias semanas, ya sabía que aparecerías aún sin haber alcanzado los niveles que "profetizaste".
Hasta un reloj estropeado da la hora bien 2 veces al día.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Jajajajaja te has callado como una perra durante varias semanas, ya sabía que aparecerías aún sin haber alcanzado los niveles que "profetizaste".
> Hasta un reloj estropeado da la hora bien 2 veces al día.



Dije que tenia mucho trabajo, sigo teniéndolo, dije que no podría meterme todo lo que yo quisiera en el foro pero que no os abandonaría, hoy ha sido un día horrible, para colmo he presenciado un suicidio en mi ciudad, día feo, pero he visto estos desplomes y tenia que venir a reírme.


----------



## RNSX (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Incar la rodilla ante el gran Romanillo.
> 
> Os avise inútiles analfabetos metaleros y muchos no hicisteis caso.
> 
> Otros fueron salvados gracias a mi, se salvaron de comprar a máximos.



Hincar es con H


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si sois unos literatos cojonudos, se ve que todos erais de letras por eso dejad las inversiones y los números para otros por que no tenéis ni zorra idea.
> 
> *Maestro Romanillo os enseñara a invertir en metales.*



Y sobre todo a vender a destiempo, como tus ya famosos lingotes a 500€.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y sobre todo a vender a destiempo, como tus ya famosos lingotes a 500€.




También habéis vendido a destiempo vosotros no habiendo vendido en estos días anteriores, ni pensar en el que haya comprado.

Yo vendí para hacer un buen negocio.

La plata para noviembre o diciembre vais a poder conseguirla en rangos de unos 450 euros kg, 

Pero seguid sin vender que va a rebotar y se va a poner en 200 la onza jaja


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> También habéis vendido a destiempo vosotros no habiendo vendido en estos días anteriores, ni pensar en el que haya comprado.
> 
> Yo vendí para hacer un buen negocio.
> 
> ...



Se te ve una persona satisfecha de la vida y tu inversión ladrillera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Dije que tenia mucho trabajo, sigo teniéndolo, dije que no podría meterme todo lo que yo quisiera en el foro pero que no os abandonaría, hoy ha sido un día horrible, para colmo he presenciado un suicidio en mi ciudad, día feo, pero he visto estos desplomes y tenia que venir a reírme.




Joder lo he visto yo tambien.

Bajaba del registro de la propiedad y me he encontrado el tema, si no llega a ser por el monton de policia que ha llegado ni me doy cuenta, casi nos encontramos por alli.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No me cites subnormal, yo también avise del pullback, vete a dar por saco a otro lado, hablamos cuando este en 35 antes de fin de año.
> 
> Aquí la mayoría estamos por debajo de 20.






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joalan (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Esperemos pacientemente.
> 
> *Haber* si cuando llegue el momento los *analfabetos e incultos* que poblaban este foro deciden agachar la cabeza y largarse.
> 
> De ese modo yo podría enseñaros todos los secretos sobre oro y plata, no volveríais a caer en la trampa de estos cantamañanas que os pedían que comprarais onzas de oro a 2000 y pico euros o que comprarais lingotes de plata en 800 o 900 euros, sigue barata decían los bribones jajaja



Qué grande


----------



## joalan (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> *Incar* la rodilla ante el gran Romanillo.
> 
> Os avise inútiles *analfabetos* metaleros y muchos no hicisteis caso.
> 
> Otros fueron salvados gracias a mi, se salvaron de comprar a máximos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Ago 2020)




----------



## Roedr (12 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Estas insinuando que estamos ante un cambio de tendencia de los mp?
> 
> Soy novato en comparación de muchos pero eso no tiene ningun sentido.
> 
> ...



No insinúo nada. Yo tengo la misma ida sobre el futuro del oro que tú, o que el manager de hedge funds más cool que entrevisten en Bloomberg. No lo sabe nadie.

Lo que sí creo es que el top del oro será parecido a lo que hemos visto estos días: todo el mundo hablando de que el oro sube porque los bancos centrales van a destruir el dinero , que si va a haber mucha inflación y el resto de tópicos que se repiten sin parar cuando por los alcistas del oro. Luego, llega el el cambio de tendencia, te pilla con la brocha en la mano y descubres que está bajando no porque haya cambiado algo de lo anterior, sino por algo completamente diferente. Es decir, que la subida se debía a otras causas. No tengo idea que pasará; pero vamos, no me extrañaría que el oro y todos los PMs colapsen el día que haya vacuna contra el COVID, o que la economía USA despegue de nuevo. 

Lo mejor es seguir la tendencia, tener los stops claros, y cuando los toque pues fuera.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> No insinúo nada. Yo tengo la misma ida sobre el futuro del oro que tú, o que el manager de hedge funds más cool que entrevisten en Bloomberg. No lo sabe nadie.
> 
> Lo que sí creo es que el top del oro será parecido a lo que hemos visto estos días: todo el mundo hablando de que el oro sube porque los bancos centrales van a destruir el dinero , que si va a haber mucha inflación y el resto de tópicos que se repiten sin parar cuando por los alcistas del oro. Luego, llega el el cambio de tendencia, te pilla con la brocha en la mano y descubres que está bajando no porque haya cambiado algo de lo anterior, sino por algo completamente diferente. Es decir, que la subida se debía a otras causas. No tengo idea que pasará; pero vamos, no me extrañaría que el oro y todos los PMs colapsen el día que haya vacuna contra el COVID, o que la economía USA despegue de nuevo.
> 
> Lo mejor es seguir la tendencia, tener los stops claros, y cuando los toque pues fuera.




Al final no va a pasar nada.

Todos estos miserables solo querían ver derruido el mundo por tal de fumarse un puro y tomarse un coñac mientras decían ÑIÑIÑI tenia razón el mundo se iría a tomar porculo y mis onzas valdrían mucho dinero.

Pues va a pasar lo de siempre, osea que no va a pasar nada y vuestra plata volverá a valer una puta mierda como paso en la anterior crisis.

Cosa que sera lo mejor para todos.

Quizás alguna bajada de pensiones, quizás dificultad para acabar el mes pero todo pasara y no veréis la destrucción que buscáis.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Al final no va a pasar nada.
> 
> Todos estos miserables solo querían ver derruido el mundo por tal de fumarse un puro y tomarse un coñac mientras decían ÑIÑIÑI tenia razón el mundo se iría a tomar porculo y mis onzas valdrían mucho dinero.
> 
> ...



Este tal romanillo que es gilipollas o algo por el estilo?.
Que pasa que vienes por aquí a hacernos perder el tiempo y cachondearte un poco o que?.
Mejor corta el rollo y deja de hacer el imbecil chico listo.


----------



## Daviot (13 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y sobre todo a vender a destiempo, como tus ya famosos lingotes a 500€.



Jajajaja............esa si que es buena. El sabelotodo Romanillo vendiendo sus lingotes de plata en el hilo de compraventa cuando poco después alcanzaron los 800-900 euros.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (13 Ago 2020)

No tenéis ni puta idea, insensatos. El oro es un material industrial, se utiliza en la fabricación de conectores y circuitos integrados. Si hay guano del bueno, nadie comprará ordenadores ni joyas. Yo creo que lo veremos a 200€ la onza para finales de Agosto.

GÑÉ


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (13 Ago 2020)

No me gusta aludir directamente, creí que quedaba bastante claro...


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea, insensatos. El oro es un material industrial, se utiliza en la fabricación de conectores y circuitos integrados. Si hay guano del bueno, nadie comprará ordenadores ni joyas. Yo creo que lo veremos a 200€ la onza para finales de Agosto.
> 
> GÑÉ



Guay. Yo iba a comprar cuando bajara a 300, pero ya que nos lo dices, me espero mejor a los 200.

Gñee, también.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea, insensatos. El oro es un material industrial, se utiliza en la fabricación de conectores y circuitos integrados. Si hay guano del bueno, nadie comprará ordenadores ni joyas. Yo creo que lo veremos a 200€ la onza para finales de Agosto.
> 
> GÑÉ




Recibido!. 
Corto y Cambio.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2020)

Volvemos p'arriba!


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2020)

Se ha hablado aquí de la posibilidad, ya es un hecho
La Carta de la Bolsa - Rusia abandona el dólar para la mayor parte de sus exportaciones a China


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Ago 2020)

es posible que hayan mas sacudidas para esquilmar a mas pichaflojas.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2020)

Empieza la subasta: Si Trump a aprobado 400$ que no prometerán los demócratas:
2.000$ al mes para la mayoría de la población: la ambiciosa ayuda a debate en Estados Unidos

Oro up¡¡¡¡ up¡¡¡¡ up¡¡¡¡


----------



## Roedr (14 Ago 2020)

pa'bajo de nuevo. No me gusta la pinta de la gráfica del oro.


----------



## estanflacion (15 Ago 2020)

Did Buffett Just Bet Against The US? Berkshire Buys Barrick Gold, Dumps Goldman


----------



## Beto (15 Ago 2020)

Yo, con todo mi respeto por los foreros y su dinero, por mi, como si lo ponen a 500 y regalan la plata con el dominical. Es más, ojalá lo hagan porque meto hasta el coche


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (15 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> pa'bajo de nuevo. No me gusta la pinta de la gráfica del oro.



Han tirado los metales los 4 grandes en una época en la que los millones de pequeños no lo van a poder subir. Ahora a hincharse a llenar el stock hasta que el mercado ponga los precios en su sitio


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Did Buffett Just Bet Against The US? Berkshire Buys Barrick Gold, Dumps Goldman


----------



## PalPueblo (17 Ago 2020)

Yo me da igual equivocarme o acertar, porque ya tengo todo lo que me puedo permitir tener, pillar más ya sería vicio... pero yo lo veo cogiendo fuerza "pa ir pa rriba"


----------



## Orífero (17 Ago 2020)

¿A ninguno de vosotros le da miedo que cuando quiten el efectivo (que lo harán), y ya nos tengan cogidos por los huevos, les será mucho más fácil desplumar a quien tenga oro? Pon que uno va a vender oro. Hacienda puede ya decir que el impuesto por incremento patrimonial es del 90%. En efectivo no lo puede vender a otro forero. Sólo quedaría el trueque. Sería un Game Over.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Ago 2020)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿A ninguno de vosotros le da miedo que cuando quiten el efectivo (que lo harán), y ya nos tengan cogidos por los huevos, les será mucho más fácil desplumar a quien tenga oro? Pon que uno va a vender oro. Hacienda puede ya decir que el impuesto por incremento patrimonial es del 90%. En efectivo no lo puede vender a otro forero. Sólo quedaría el trueque. Sería un Game Over.



Tengo serias dudas de que el dinero en efectivo desaparezca. Por la sola razón de que los poderosos del mundo son los que más dinero negro tienen.


----------



## Higadillas (17 Ago 2020)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿A ninguno de vosotros le da miedo que cuando quiten el efectivo (que lo harán), y ya nos tengan cogidos por los huevos, les será mucho más fácil desplumar a quien tenga oro? Pon que uno va a vender oro. Hacienda puede ya decir que el impuesto por incremento patrimonial es del 90%. En efectivo no lo puede vender a otro forero. Sólo quedaría el trueque. Sería un Game Over.



Entonces será momento de cambiarlo por PLOMO


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Ago 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas de que el dinero en efectivo desaparezca. Por la sola razón de que los poderosos del mundo son los que más dinero negro tienen.



Yo no tengo tantas dudas, porque precisamente son los poderosos los que más herramientas tienen a su disposición para camuflar su dinero negro en formato electrónico: asesores fiscales, empresas pantalla, cuentas opacas en paraísos fiscales, testaferros, etc.

Son los mindundis tanto gentuza tana o moronegra que trabaja en mafias como los politiquillos o empresaurios que llevan maletines para abrir cuentas en Andorra o Suiza los que saldrían perdiendo por no poder o querer pagarse un buen asesor fiscal que les haga el trabajo sucio, no hay más...

En resumen: hecha la ley, hecha la trampa. Si desaparece el efectivo y hasta el PSOE (un partido corrupto hasta la médula) ha hecho ya amago de legislar en ese sentido es porque ya tienen las herramientas necesarias para cubrir su culo y dinero negro en formato electrónico...


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2020)

En general todos sabemos que hay unas manos fuertes que manipulan a su antojo los mercados. Pues bien en el caso del oro es que es EXAGERADO. Datos de inflación peor de lo esperado en USA, en UK, los bancos centrales metiendo dinero a saco, el dolar cayendo estos días y el oro pues ya habéis visto en que términos se está moviendo estos días.


----------



## Escorpio (19 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Dije que tenia mucho trabajo, sigo teniéndolo, dije que no podría meterme todo lo que yo quisiera en el foro pero que no os abandonaría, hoy ha sido un día horrible, para colmo he presenciado un suicidio en mi ciudad, día feo, pero he visto estos desplomes y tenia que venir a reírme.



¡ANALFABETO!


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2020)

Que rico , que rico !!!! Un Pull-Back muy rico para abrir ventanas de compra.


----------



## vdke (19 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Que rico , que rico !!!! Un Pull-Back muy rico para abrir ventanas de compra.



Si entender ni pu de los gráficos y los vaticinios de futuro... supongo que sea tan fácil calcular la subida como calcular la bajada con el últimisimo tramo final no computado.
*Lo digo sin criterio, con todo el cariño y sin ningún animo de ofender*, que los indicativos de esa clase de gráficas no es que sea experto.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Si entender ni pu de los gráficos y los vaticinios de futuro... supongo que sea tan fácil calcular la subida como calcular la bajada con el últimisimo tramo final no computado.
> *Lo digo sin criterio, con todo el cariño y sin ningún animo de ofender*, que los indicativos de esa clase de gráficas no es que sea experto.



Lo siento, no comprendo lo que quiere decir.


----------



## vdke (20 Ago 2020)

Me refiero a que el último tramo no está tomado en cuenta en la previsión. Las dos últimas muestras (barras) de bajada de la gráfica


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

Sí, claro de eso se trata, de ver la rotura del canal alcista con connotaciones bajistas pero sin afectar a la tendencia alcista de largo plazo.


----------



## vdke (20 Ago 2020)

En fin, seré un agorero, que se yo. Que yo tb tengo interés en que suba... ojo.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

No, si subir subirá pero a veces las cosas no suben ni tan rápido ni tan verticalmente como queremos. Y como digo en esto hay 2 carreras: la de los que vamos con físico y la de los que van con derivados. 

Los primeros somos testigos de las escaramuzas de los leones para cazar a las gacelillas que se creen que son muy listas pensando que se pueden beneficiar de la subida del oro sin tener que tratar, según ellas , con el incómodo oro físico pero sin saber donde les han tendido la trampa.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (20 Ago 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Yo ya se como va, soy hiperdotado, de polla y de cerebro

A vosotros os la cuelan por la retaguardia
Porque sois superdotados en cuanto a padecimientos de disfunción eréctil y hiperdotados dementes rojelianas

Por ti no va, te cito por ver el percal con los. Multis rojelios rabiosos (sedientos de rabo) 

ANALMENTE siempre Analmente.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (20 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> En fin, seré un agorero, que se yo. Que yo tb tengo interés en que suba... ojo.



A tí todo te va pabajo excepto la báscula jajajaja

Analmente siempre ANALMENTE.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2020)

Si es obvio que lo han puesto en máximos para hacer caja y deshacerse de todo lo acumulado.
Se han creído los cantos de las sirenas.
Quien quiere algo que no es capaz de rentar, difícil de almacenar y riesgosos de convertir a moneda corriente para pagar los impuestos y la hipoteca? Solo los que creen que viene un MadMax, y si viene más vale el plomo en cilindros que el oro en lingotes.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es obvio que lo han puesto en máximos para hacer caja y deshacerse de todo lo acumulado.
> Se han creído los cantos de las sirenas.
> Quien quiere algo que no es capaz de rentar, difícil de almacenar y riesgosos de convertir a moneda corriente para pagar los impuestos y la hipoteca? Solo los que creen que viene un MadMax, y si viene *más vale el plomo en cilindros que el oro en lingotes*.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ago 2020)

Scotiabank Fined $127 Million for Price Manipulation, False Statements

127 millones de dólares tiene que pagar Scotiabank por manipular el precio del oro. Prácticamente todos los participantes del fixing de Londres condenado por manipular los precios.

El problema es que el mercado de ha cansado de las manipulaciones en el precio gracias a la emisión de oro papel sin respaldo físico de los bullion banks y piden la entrega del oro físico:



Las multas no van a cambiar esta tendencia...

Por otro lado, China acabará perdiendo la paciencia con el dólar:



En que liquidarán todos esos dólares que inundan el mundo? Gran parte irá al mercado del oro y exigirá físico no más papeles. En mi opinión, tendrán que cerrar la ventana del oro (fin de la convertibilidad del dólar) o ajustar el precio poniendo un cero detrás respecto a lo que cuesta hoy.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ago 2020)

China Plans to Expand Digital Yuan Tests to Beijing, Hong Kong

Las pruebas con el yuan digital se extienden a los principales centros financieros de China como Pekín y Hong Kong.

Para el 2021 debería estar listo para transacciones internacionales. El resto de CBDC empezarán igualmente a estar operativas en los próximos años.

Hay diferentes versiones de CBDC en función del papel de la banca comercial en el sistema. En el modelo chino los usuarios pueden tener una cuenta directamente en el banco central pero los préstamos continúan siendo generados por la banca comercial.

China beyond the U.S. Dollar - Belt & Road News

El yuan digital va a cambiar las reglas financieras, el hecho de tener cuentas directamente en el banco central supone un cambio de paradigma con profundas implementaciones en el sistema bancario.

_____________

Por otro lado, la pandemia también está cambiando los hábitos monetarios y se está acumulando grandes cantidades de efectivo como se puede ver en estos gráficos:










Más pago a crédito mientras se acumula dinero efectivo, curiosa mezcla que no supone nada bueno para los bancos:




Mientras tanto, las refinerías Suizas exportan casi todo el oro a EEUU para satisfacer la creciente demanda de oro físico en el COMEX:



A ver los datos de entrega de agosto en el COMEX... como siga la tendencia a reclamar la entrega de físico, la producción de las refinerías Suizas va a ser insuficiente para cubrir la demanda en poco tiempo. No digamos si hubiera un nuevo parón en la producción por el "virus"


----------



## vdke (20 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China Plans to Expand Digital Yuan Tests to Beijing, Hong Kong
> 
> Las pruebas con el yuan digital se extienden a los principales centros financieros de China como Pekín y Hong Kong.
> 
> Para el 2021 debería estar listo para transacciones internacionales. El resto de CBDC empezarán igualmente a estar operativas en los próximos años.



Los análisis son eso.. luego vienen los que mandan y ponen orden a su conveniencia... 
Pero está muy bien traído. Muchas gracias.


----------



## estanflacion (20 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China Plans to Expand Digital Yuan Tests to Beijing, Hong Kong
> 
> Las pruebas con el yuan digital se extienden a los principales centros financieros de China como Pekín y Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



Suiza, buena parte del dinero que consigue gratis, para devaluar su moneda de inversores de otras divisas, lo invierte en bolsa americana. Ha estado diversificando adquiriendo oro? Si todo el excedente que consigue gratis de otras divisas lo dedicara exclusivamente a comprar oro se haría con todo? Mas oro, mas seguridad, mas gente llevando el dinero a Suiza.

Supongo que no lo hacen para no tener más valor el franco suizo. Podrían ser los dueños de todo


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Los análisis son eso.. luego vienen los que mandan y ponen orden a su conveniencia...
> Pero está muy bien traído. Muchas gracias.



En este caso son los que mandan y ponen quienes están a la carrera para poner en marcha su CBDC. Lo que salga de ahí va a determinar múltiples aspectos de la sociedad que los use como dinero:

ECB explores anonymity for central bank digital currencies - Ledger Insights - enterprise blockchain

Según como ajusten ciertos parámetros las diferencias pueden ser abismales. Como ejemplo el grado de anonimato. El BCE está explorando la posibilidad de que los pagos pequeños continuen siendo anónimos tal y como ahora es el cash. Estos detalles configuran un tipo de sociedad u otro.

También esos detalles tendrán mucho efecto en su demanda exterior. Los emisores en principio están interesados en su uso fuera de su zona por la cantidad de información ya que reciben la información de las transacciones realizadas con su divisa lo supone una información muy valiosa, un objetivo en si mismo para estar por delante de los competidores. En principio esta situación debería llevar a competir por ofrecer el mejor producto lo que irremediablemente acabará llegando a su convertibilidad en oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Suiza, buena parte del dinero que consigue gratis, para devaluar su moneda de inversores de otras divisas, lo invierte en bolsa americana. Ha estado diversificando adquiriendo oro? Si todo el excedente que consigue gratis de otras divisas lo dedicara exclusivamente a comprar oro se haría con todo? Mas oro, mas seguridad, mas gente llevando el dinero a Suiza.
> 
> Supongo que no lo hacen para no tener más valor el franco suizo. Podrían ser los dueños de todo



Sobre lo que comentas es interesante este artículo. La hipotesis es que los bancos centrales están rebalanceando el oro entre ellos para poder gestionar la vuelta al patrón oro. Eso quiere decir que a algunos les ha tocado vender en base a acuerdos entre bancos centrales para que otros puedan adquirirlo:

Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s | Voima Gold

Reúne declaraciones de los banqueros centrales cuando compraban o vendían oro así como declaraciones de Kissinger y otros estrategas sobre el tema monetario. Se podrá estar de acuerdo o no con la hipotesis del autor pero es igualmente interesante.


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.



Mejor el plomo en cilindros. Con bastante plomo consigues lo que quieres de oro en lingotes en un MadMax. Pero ante esa circunstancia mejor plomo en cilindros y trigo y arroz. Y ya ni hablar unas gallinas, cerdos o vacas.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## vdke (21 Ago 2020)

Bueno, yo no puedo valorar la marcha del oro de aquí en adelante. Si acaso dar a conocer que es lo que ocurrió en el pasado. Como viajo muy habitualmente a Ucrania me enteré de esta terrible historia que vivieron por culpa de la ocupación soviética en los años 1932 y 1933. Según *algunas fuentes* durante el periodo del *Holodomor* murieron seguro unos 7.500.000 de personas por hambruna generada artificialmente por el partido. Según otros historiadores la cifra llegó a los 14.000.000 de personas. Hoy en día el comunismo está *prohibido por ley* en más de 20 países (Ucrania incluido).

Estatua en la entrada del museo del Holodomor en Kiev:







Bueno a lo que voy. Esto fue lo que ocurrió en Ucrania durante los años 1932 y '33:

Ucrania es uno de los pocos países del mundo con tierra negra. Muy fértil y hoy muy buscado por las corporaciones alimenticias para poder cultivar. Tanto se busca que incluso se desforesta (Amazonas, Borneo...) para conseguir terreno donde cultivar. Ucrania al ser tan fértil daba la posibilidad de creación de granjas familiares que entre ellas intercambiaban sus productos. Unos hacían cereal, otros remolacha, otros patatas, otros cazaban y otros pescaban. El intercambio era a base de la economía ya que no había una moneda fuerte que amparara el coste real de la mercancía. Las familias empleaban muchas veces el trueque para conseguir *ORO* que en muchas ocasiones eran motivos religiosos o camafeos con simbología religiosa. Pulseras, medallas, crucifijos etc. Y no solo en oro, si no que normalmente incluían alguna que otra piedra preciosa o semi. Estos "ahorros" les servian a la familia como dote para emancipar a los hijos o para comprar más tierras de cultivo o derechos de explotación.

La revolución bolchevique veía ese funcionamiento como el germen inicial del capitalismo. Lenin tuvo siempre un ojo puesto en Ucrania por ello, describiendo como someter a esa región, pero no le dio tiempo y quien fue el brazo ejecutor del plan fue Stalin. Prohibió los cultivos, la explotaciones, la caza, la pesca y todo lo que se produjera tenía que estar controlado por las cooperativas de producción en las que obligo a todas las familias a trabajar a cambio de un sueldo mensual *de 3 espigas de trigo*. Os podréis imaginar lo que fue trabajar en aquellos crudos inviernos sin comida en jornadas extenuantes para luego no poder ni comer. Muchos se negaron y fueron fusilados sin miramientos. El resto se moría literalmente de hambre comiendo ratas, gatos, perros y hasta a algún vecino. Los cadaveres no aparecían, los muertos se desenterraban, para poder comer. Hay documentación de todo ello en el museo del Holodomor en Kiev. En fin, es muy largo de explicar todo lo que aconteció pero fue bastante más cruel y criminal que todo lo descrito contra los nazis.

¿Qué pasó con el ORO de las familias?, pues que en las cooperativas era el único sitio donde se podía comprar comida. No había mercado de nada más. Ya que las granjas fueron expropiadas y así todos sus enseres. El que te encontraran con una azada era motivo de fusilamiento, con 3 granos de trigo metido en el dobladillo de una prenda de vestir 10 años de trabajo forzado en Siberia. Así que si querías comer tenías que comprar con ORO en las cooperativas. Aquí os dejo una captura informativa del museo del Holodomor en Kiev:







​A nadie le extrañará que en Ucrania suceda esto:
*Ucrania prohíbe los partidos comunistas en el país*


Y como reflexión sólo me pongo a pesar que podrá ocurrir *aquí *con el auge de ciertos partidos:


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Bueno, yo no puedo valorar la marcha del oro de aquí en adelante. Si acaso dar a conocer que es lo que ocurrió en el pasado. Como viajo muy habitualmente a Ucrania me enteré de esta terrible historia que vivieron por culpa de la ocupación soviética en los años 1932 y 1933. Según *algunas fuentes* durante el periodo del *Holodomor* murieron seguro unos 7.500.000 de personas por hambruna generada artificialmente por el partido. Según otros historiadores la cifra llegó a los 14.000.000 de personas. Hoy en día el comunismo está *prohibido por ley* en más de 20 países (Ucrania incluido).
> 
> Bueno a lo que voy. Esto fue lo que ocurrió en Ucrania durante los años 1932 y '33:
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Había oído hablar de la hambruna que provocó Stalin alguna vez, pero no conocía los detalles. La conclusión la de siempre, que llegado el caso, mejor tener algo de oro, aunque sea poco, que no tenerlo. De la guerra civil también hay muchos testimonios, sobre todo de la zona republicana que es donde más hambre se pasó, en que las familias que tenían algo de oro ( y no se lo robaron) lo llevaron un poco mejor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy interesante. Había oído hablar de la hambruna que provocó Stalin alguna vez, pero no conocía los detalles. La conclusión la de siempre, que llegado el caso, mejor tener algo de oro, aunque sea poco, que no tenerlo. De la guerra civil también hay muchos testimonios, sobre todo de la zona republicana que es donde más hambre se pasó, en que las familias que tenían algo de oro ( y no se lo robaron) lo llevaron un poco mejor.




A muchos se lo robaron, en mi misma familia se sabe de casos.

Luego lo de las hambrunas que ha puesto el compañero, si te mandaban 10 años a siberia por esconder unas semillas de trigo me imagino que tampoco serian muy bondadosos en el caso de encontrarte oro, no creo que fuera tan facil lo de ir a cambiar comida por oro


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A muchos se lo robaron, en mi misma familia se sabe de casos.
> 
> Luego lo de las hambrunas que ha puesto el compañero, si te mandaban 10 años a siberia por esconder unas semillas de trigo me imagino que tampoco serian muy bondadosos en el caso de encontrarte oro, no creo que fuera tan facil lo de ir a cambiar comida por oro



*Pues yo creo que si encontraría algo de comer si llevo esto en el bolsillo...*


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Bueno, yo no puedo valorar la marcha del oro de aquí en adelante. Si acaso dar a conocer que es lo que ocurrió en el pasado. Como viajo muy habitualmente a Ucrania me enteré de esta terrible historia que vivieron por culpa de la ocupación soviética en los años 1932 y 1933. Según *algunas fuentes* durante el periodo del *Holodomor* murieron seguro unos 7.500.000 de personas por hambruna generada artificialmente por el partido. Según otros historiadores la cifra llegó a los 14.000.000 de personas. Hoy en día el comunismo está *prohibido por ley* en más de 20 países (Ucrania incluido).
> 
> Estatua en la entrada del museo del Holodomor en Kiev:
> 
> ...



La conclusión es clara, si viene comunismo más vale estar con el régimen y ocupar un cargo que tener oro. Seguro que los HdLGP de los cargos se quedaron a cambio de un cuenco de arroz con los ahorros de toda una vida de las familias.
Lo cierto que ante una crisis, lo que te salva es la capacidad de entender lo que viene y ponerte en el lugar correcto. Adaptación al medio, lo describió Darwin para la supervivencia de las especies.
Interesante historia y se agradece tu interés en compartirla.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A muchos se lo robaron, en mi misma familia se sabe de casos.
> 
> Luego lo de las hambrunas que ha puesto el compañero, si te mandaban 10 años a siberia por esconder unas semillas de trigo me imagino que tampoco serian muy bondadosos en el caso de encontrarte oro, no creo que fuera tan facil lo de ir a cambiar comida por oro



El oro en una crisis te vuelve vulnerable si alguien piensa que lo puedes tener.
Tengo amigos judíos que por tener oro sus familiares en la Alemania Nazi fueron los primeros gaseados.
El oro nazi pasa factura a Suiza
El oro tiene una franja de inversión de refugio muy corta, entre lo estable y el comienzo de una inestabilidad, cuando esta se agrava a crisis es demasiado pesado, voluminoso y visible para ser cómodo como refugio y cuando se vuelve estable es inútil porque no renta.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Pues yo creo que si encontraría algo de comer si llevo esto en el bolsillo...*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 409069



Más barato comprar para guardar unos kilos de arroz desde ya que cambiar luego por el arroz el oro pagado a precio de oro. Ahora si te gusta comprar el arroz caro en una crisis, vale.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Más barato comprar para guardar unos kilos de arroz desde ya que cambiar luego por el arroz por oro. Ahora si te gusta comprar el arroz caro en una crisis, vale.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo





Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## timi (21 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Más barato comprar para guardar unos kilos de arroz desde ya que cambiar luego por el arroz el oro pagado a precio de oro. Ahora si te gusta comprar el arroz caro en una crisis, vale.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



y porque no las dos opciones al mismo tiempo?


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

En el ejemplo que ponía el compañero hablaba de unos granos de trigo en el dobladillo del pantalón. Ya te veo con un puñado de onzas en el dobladillo; sumamente astuto.
Y hablan de nivel en este foro cuando los alemanes gaseaban por el oro de las muelas....cuantas onzas puedes llevar en las caries?
En tu vida burgesa y cómoda obviamente no es voluminoso en un piso de 250 m en la Castellana.
A no ser que te lo metas en el recto, veo difícil de ocultar y transportar ante una crisis real como les paso a los familiares de mis amigos.
No sé porque pero me hiciste recordar a este tramo de Pulp Fiction



Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> y porque no las dos opciones al mismo tiempo?



Y porque si? 
Hablas como si supieras lo que ocurriría realmente en una crisis real, quizás si preguntaras a algún judío que tenga conocimiento de lo que pasó en la Alemania Nazi y su oro que tanto atesoraban verían con más realismo lo que se vive en realidad.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## timi (21 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Y porque si?
> Hablas como si supieras lo que ocurriría realmente en una crisis real, quizás si preguntaras a algún judío que tenga conocimiento de lo que pasó en la Alemania Nazi y su oro que tanto atesoraban verían con más realismo lo que se vive en realidad.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



entonces , aconsejas no tener nada y así no nos pueden coger nada?


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

La verdad que nunca te he explorado el recto, lo dejo para el que sea capaz de buscar el tesoro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> entonces , aconsejas no tener nada y así no nos pueden coger nada?



Yo dije eso? 
Suerte que las escuelas abren en septiembre porque quizás puedas hacer un cursillo de comprensión lectora acelerado.
Si me preguntas sobre seguridad de inversiones de forma velada para ponerme a prueba, te recomendaría seguir la estrategia de espejos de servidores de datos. Nunca dos en la misma región para evitar que una catástrofe afecte ambos. Creo para evitar crisis locales y zonales más interesante una cartera deslocalizada. Ahora si entramos en una IIIWW que parece que es para lo que se preparan en este hilo, la fuerza bruta te va a robar todo lo tangible si no tienes poder de contención, por lo que veo más interesante no tener valores tangibles que te conviertan en objetivo.
Y no es necesario entrar en crisis para ser objetivo de malvivientes incluso familiares y servicio doméstico.



Arrestado por robar y vender las joyas de su abuela de 93 años en Callosa de Segura



Estando el patio como está en tiempo normales, no me imagino en una crisis real en ir por la calle con una monedita de oro a hacer la compra de la semana en el supermercado tan tranquilamente, probablemente primero tenga que malvenderla para conseguir moneda de curso legal.

Ahora si te gusta el oro y la numismática como entretenimiento, me parece correcto como el que le gusta el arte, los coches clásicos o los relojes. Todos los coleccionistas justifican su accionar en lo bien que invierten y lo que vale su colección, pero la verdad es que lo hacen porque les apasiona.




Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Ago 2020)

A este tío ni caso, lleva desde Mayo tocando los cojones aquí en el foro.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo dije eso?
> Suerte que las escuelas abren en septiembre porque quizás puedas hacer un cursillo de comprensión lectora acelerado.
> Si me preguntas sobre seguridad de inversiones de forma velada para ponerme a prueba, te recomendaría seguir la estrategia de espejos de servidores de datos. Nunca dos en la misma región para evitar que una catástrofe afecte ambos. Creo para evitar crisis locales y zonales más interesante una cartera deslocalizada. Ahora si entramos en una IIIWW que parece que es para lo que se preparan en este hilo, la fuerza bruta te va a robar todo lo tangible si no tienes poder de contención, por lo que veo más interesante no tener valores tangibles que te conviertan en objetivo.
> Y no es necesario entrar en crisis para ser objetivo de malvivientes incluso familiares y servicio doméstico.
> ...



Y con esos espejos servidores te compras el arroz ese que mencionaste imagino. La escuela romanilla está de capa caida últimamente, os creeis que sois de lo más "racional"


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 409258
> 
> 
> A este tío ni caso, lleva desde Mayo tocando los cojones aquí en el foro.



Parece que hay compañeros que me ignoran pero en realidad no me ignoran y les preocupa que sepa que me ignoran.
Cuanto postureta que busca aprobación para superar su complejo de inferioridad.
Parece una novia despechada que tuve que hacía como que no me veía pero no dejaba de seguir mis pasos donde iba. Que tiempos felices de adolescencia y tontería...
Ojalá volvieran.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y con esos espejos servidores te compras el arroz ese que mencionaste imagino. La escuela romanilla está de capa caida últimamente, os creeis que sois de lo más "racional"



Bueno, tener un valor en otro sitio siempre te permite irte a ese sitio y disfrutarlo sin tener que cruzar fronteras en un momento complicado cargado de metal en el recto.
Puede que me equivoque, no soy Dios sin duda.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (21 Ago 2020)

Parece que tenemos un nuevo cansino en el hilo. 
Podrian hacer un hilo donde se juntaran éste, Romanillo y demas anormales y nos dejaran al resto evolucionar un poco. Que esto parece el cuento de 2010 cuando aparecian otros anormales diciendo que el oro no tiene valor porque no se come.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Y porque si?
> Hablas como si supieras lo que ocurriría realmente en una crisis real, quizás si preguntaras a algún judío que tenga conocimiento de lo que pasó en la Alemania Nazi y su oro que tanto atesoraban verían con más realismo lo que se vive en realidad.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




A mi me gusta el oro.

Pero la realidad es que un familiar por parte paterna fue fusilado por el bando de franco que ademas era su propio bando, cuestion de envidias y de que no se sabia ni quien iba con quien, previamente le habian quitado el 50% de lo que tenia, con el otro 50% escondido la mujer pudo medio tirar de todas sus hijas que no eran pocas, dicen que se llevaron un millon de pesetas de la epoca en oro, bastante, el hombre era un tio bien colocado.


Por parte de Madre otro fusilado, tambien por el bando de Franco, este si era del otro bando, tambien se llevaron el oro que tenia, la familia no sabe decir cuanto habia, eran todo niñas chicas cuando entraron en la casa y solo vieron como se llevaban monedas, candelabros y otras cosas que habian escondidas, parece que la tactica para dar con el oro fue la de amenazar a la familia y con eso fue suficiente, estos si dicen que no se quedaron nada y ademas lo fusilaron.

En amigos cercanos hay casos muy parecidos a estos asi que se ve que era la tonica en esos comienzos de la guerra.


----------



## Gusman (21 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me gusta el oro.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que un familiar por parte paterna fue fusilado por el bando de franco que ademas era su propio bando, cuestion de envidias y de que no se sabia ni quien iba con quien, previamente le habian quitado el 50% de lo que tenia, con el otro 50% escondido la mujer pudo medio tirar de todas sus hijas que no eran pocas, dicen que se llevaron un millon de pesetas de la epoca en oro, bastante, el hombre era un tio bien colocado.
> 
> ...



Por eso hay que tener el oro en el banco. En una caja privada y segura. Ahi esta a salvo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Por eso hay que tener el oro en el banco. En una caja privada y segura. Ahi esta a salvo.




Como va a estar seguro el oro en el banco ante posibles acontecimientos estraños ?

Esto perdona que te lo diga es la tonteria mas grande que he escuchado.

Como lo sacas del banco en caso de que pongan algun tipo de ley contra la tenencia de oro para particulares ?

Ni eso, como lo sacas si te encuentras la sucursal cerrada y ni te dan fecha de cuando abriran para que cojas tus cosas ni con que condiciones podras cogerlas ?


----------



## Forcopula (22 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Por eso hay que tener el oro en el banco. En una caja privada y segura. Ahi esta a salvo.



El oro lo guarda uno mismo, yo no se lo dejo al banco ni de coña...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Ago 2020)

La moneda de 25 pesetas tiene 7.22g de fino, creo recordar. Las que pesan 6.45 bruto 5.8 de fino son las de 20 pesetas.

Así que 1 millón de pesetas era 288 kilos de oro puro.

Unos 320 kilos de monedas.

Supongo que los milicianos llevarían un Hummer para transportarlas.


----------



## Lego. (22 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Haber si cuando llegue el momento los analfabetos e incultos que poblaban este foro deciden agachar la cabeza y largarse.



para enmarcar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ago 2020)

Medio pueblo era suyo, de eso venian las envidias, no era abuelo, seria en todo caso biseabuelos pues contaban estas historias las abuelas hablando de sus padres.

Era un terrateniente bastante potente segun contaban.

Medio pueblo sigue siendo de la familia, aunque ya no sean familiares directos mios, aquello era tan grande que actualmente hay alli casas de toda la descendencia con terrenos que no alcanzarias a andar en un dia por cada una de esas casas.

Segun cuentan ademas, unos dias antes de estallar la guerra habia estado de tratos para comprar la otra mitad del pueblo y se jodieron por gilipolleces de si tu pagas las escrituras, si las pagas tu, se levantaron los dos de la mesa y se fueron.

Les quitaron un millon de pesetas entre oro y otras cosas, tampoco se la historia al 100%

Luego lo fusilaron, luego llego una medida de gracia que parece ser que habia tardado en torno al año en llegar para sacarlo de la carcel pero ya era tarde, los que lo tenian alli preso se dieron prisa en quitarlo de enmedio y lo hicieron en cuanto pudieron.

Todo segun cuentan por envidias y anteriores conflictos por tierras.

Imagino yo tambien aunque esto no lo diga nadie que si tenia tanta pasta en aquella epoca de ruina y escasez seria por que algo abusaria de los trabajadores que tenia y quizas de eso vinieron aquellos conflictos que acabaron con su vida.

A saber no ?


----------



## Lego. (22 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro en una crisis te vuelve vulnerable si alguien piensa que lo puedes tener.
> Tengo amigos judíos que por tener oro sus familiares en la Alemania Nazi fueron los primeros gaseados.
> El oro nazi pasa factura a Suiza
> El oro tiene una franja de inversión de refugio muy corta, entre lo estable y el comienzo de una inestabilidad, cuando esta se agrava a crisis es *demasiado pesado, voluminoso y visible* para ser cómodo como refugio y cuando se vuelve estable es inútil porque no renta.
> ...



espera...

un kilo de oro es del tamaño de un paquete de tabaco, o de un smartphone pequeño como los de hace cinco o seis años.
Su equivalente en billetes usables (50€) es pesa más o menos lo mismo., 900 grs, pero es varias veces más voluminoso, obviamente.

Eso, si un kilo de oro se cambia por 50.000€ aprox. En caso de bankrun o crash financiero las cifras serían otras, seguro.


----------



## OBDC (22 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Medio pueblo era suyo, de eso venian las envidias, no era abuelo, seria en todo caso biseabuelos pues contaban estas historias las abuelas hablando de sus padres.
> 
> Era un terrateniente bastante potente segun contaban.
> 
> ...



Amigo, quien eres lo sabes tú y las cuentas de un par de personajes envidiosos no te van a quitar tu ascendencia ni sangre.
No es necesario justificarse ante analfabetos envidiosos, como los que seguramente se cargaron a tu abuelo, demuestra sus cuentas que esa raza de personajes siguen ahí y es acertado seguir cuidándose de ellos y su avaricia.
Hablar para estos integrantes del proletariado de 15.000.000 de € (unos 300k de oro) es un inverosímil que ni se enteran de lo que se puede adquirir con ello.
Cualquier industrial medianamente posicionado actualmente maneja cifras que sin demasiado esfuerzo llega a esas importes, así que te digo que tu narración me es totalmente creíble.
Y cuídate de tener riqueza visible que ya ves que los herederos de esos filibusteros (y los del otro bando) siguen con ojo avizor haciendo cuentas y tratando de ver como apropiarse de tu riqueza, sea en forma de monedas de oro o sencillamente tu esfuerzo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (22 Ago 2020)

Por fin un poco de sensatez en el hilo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (22 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> espera...
> 
> un kilo de oro es del tamaño de un paquete de tabaco, o de un smartphone pequeño como los de hace cinco o seis años.
> Su equivalente en billetes usables (50€) es pesa más o menos lo mismo., 900 grs, pero es varias veces más voluminoso, obviamente.
> ...



Cierto, pero me refería a comparado con un código memorizable o transferible electrónicamente.
Igualmente y para definir con más exactitud a lo que me refiero, desafío a cualquiera a llevar medio kilo de oro por el medio de las favelas de Brasil, un barrio gitano de cualquier población española o los asentamientos de extrarradio de México. En invierno sería más fácilmente ocultable en la ropa, en verano imposible por la marca de algo muy pesado nen espacio muy pequeño y dudo que se sorteara 200 metros de la zona con cara de niño pijo, con la camisa limpia y zapatos de cordovan. Se me ocurre que puede ser la situación actual más asemejable a un auténtico MadMax, que es para lo que promulgan que vale el oro. Lo del crash financiero es más sorteable con fardos de harina y un 9mm parabellum que con oro en los bolsillos.
Igualmente me parece perfecto que cada cual invierta en lo que quiera, pero los argumentos a mi no me convencen.
Y sí tengo oro en otros formatos que los expuestos como salvavidas y sin obsesiones, sino como un depósito más de valor lejos de la mirada del fisco y de registros administrativos, que no quiere decir que lo haya adquirido ilegalmente.
Como valor, lo único que veo del oro como superior al resto de inversiones, es la pérdida de trazabilidad para el fisco y que también puede llegar a ser un problema en algún momento.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Medio pueblo era suyo, de eso venian las envidias, no era abuelo, seria en todo caso biseabuelos pues contaban estas historias las abuelas hablando de sus padres.
> 
> Era un terrateniente bastante potente segun contaban.
> 
> ...



igual en la pandemia del 18 se dedico a vender mascarillas por oro , 1 mascarilla 1 onza , como tu en el hilo de compra venta hace unos meses no?


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2020)

Copio gráfica de las que me molan. A efectos reales no me sirven para nada, pero me gusta tener una idea de donde estamos.
Como véis el último bull ya lleva un tiempo.


----------



## Lego. (22 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Cierto, pero me refería a comparado con un código memorizable o transferible electrónicamente.
> Igualmente y para definir con más exactitud a lo que me refiero, desafío a cualquiera a llevar medio kilo de oro por el medio de las favelas de Brasil, un barrio gitano de cualquier población española o los asentamientos de extrarradio de México. En invierno sería más fácilmente ocultable en la ropa, en verano imposible por la marca de algo muy pesado nen espacio muy pequeño y dudo que se sorteara 200 metros de la zona con cara de niño pijo, con la camisa limpia y zapatos de cordovan. Se me ocurre que puede ser la situación actual más asemejable a un auténtico MadMax, que es para lo que promulgan que vale el oro. Lo del crash financiero es más sorteable con fardos de harina y un 9mm parabellum que con oro en los bolsillos.
> Igualmente me parece perfecto que cada cual invierta en lo que quiera, pero los argumentos a mi no me convencen.
> Y sí tengo oro en otros formatos que los expuestos como salvavidas y sin obsesiones, sino como un depósito más de valor lejos de la mirada del fisco y de registros administrativos, que no quiere decir que lo haya adquirido ilegalmente.
> ...



Todo eso es igual si posees un kilo de oro, un kilo de billetes, cartones de tabaco o litros de whisky. En caso de madmax CUALQUIER posesión te convierte en blanco, así que la cuestión es qué es más fácil de esconder o transportar. Y ahí, sin duda, vuelva a ganar el oro. No existe mayor densidad de valor por gr/cm3, y encima es indestructible, lo que multiplica las opciones para esconderlo con seguridad.

Otro matiz con el que discrepo, y se ve mucho en este hilo, es considerar al oro una inversión. No lo es. 

Puedes comprar oro por especulación (con la idea de venderlo en cuanto suba) o como ahorro a muy largo plazo fuera del sistema financiero. 

Inversión, al menos lo que yo entiendo por inversión, es gasto en elementos PRODUCTIVOS. El oro no lo es. El oro simplemente es dinero desmonetizado.


----------



## OBDC (22 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Todo eso es igual si posees un kilo de oro, un kilo de billetes, cartones de tabaco o litros de whisky. En caso de madmax CUALQUIER posesión te convierte en blanco, así que la cuestión es qué es más fácil de esconder o transportar. Y ahí, sin duda, vuelva a ganar el oro. No existe mayor densidad de valor por gr/cm3, y encima es indestructible, lo que multiplica las opciones para esconderlo con seguridad.
> 
> Otro matiz con el que discrepo, y se ve mucho en este hilo, es considerar al oro una inversión. No lo es.
> 
> ...



No sé si puedo algún dia compartir. Fui coleccionista de armas durante años y me deshice de todas por la permanente sensación de estar expuesto físicamente.
No puedo ser objetivo porque no me gusta nada la sensación de que pueda haber codicia tras objetos que guardo en mi hogar.
Solo conque se entere una persona equivocada, alcanza para liarla.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> igual en la pandemia del 18 se dedico a vender mascarillas por oro , 1 mascarilla 1 onza , como tu en el hilo de compra venta hace unos meses no?




Era de bromilla aunque quizas habria aceptado el cambio si alguien llega a proponerlo jaja

Una cosa que te voy a preguntar, te escandalizas por que alguien quiera cambiar un bien preciado como una mascarilla en un momento determinado en el que no hay y no te escandalizas de que alguien quiera que su oro valga 15000 euros la onza ?

Que harias luego con esos 15000 euros regalarlos a los pobres o aprobechar la situacion ?

No entiendo la forma que teneis de pensar por aqui, vosotros sois buenos, los demas son todos muy malos.


----------



## OBDC (22 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Era de bromilla aunque quizas habria aceptado el cambio si alguien llega a proponerlo jaja
> 
> Una cosa que te voy a preguntar, te escandalizas por que alguien quiera cambiar un bien preciado como una mascarilla en un momento determinado en el que no hay y no te escandalizas de que alguien quiera que su oro valga 15000 euros la onza ?
> 
> ...



No es que sean malos amigo, su sabiduría es absoluta. Es imposible aceptar que alguien sea disidente con su opinión, que no deja de ser más que esi; una opinión porque de científico este hilo poco.
No aceptar opiniones de otros y actuar despiticanente tiene un solo nombre, y no es precisamente malos.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2020)

Gold Debate: Is A New Gold Standard Coming?

Según Forbes, en cuanto pasen las elecciones de noviembre se abrirá el debate sobre la vuelta al patrón oro que se convertirá en el tema central de las elecciones de 2024.

_____________

Amazon Pay launches digital gold investment feature 'Gold Vault' in India

Amazon India saca un medio de pago digital respaldado por oro que se une a otras plataformas de pago similares que ya existen. Parece que estas soluciones monetarias tienen recorrido en la India pues ya hay varias soluciones similares procedentes de empresas tecnológicas (Google pay y ahora Amazon).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No es que sean malos amigo, su sabiduría es absoluta. Es imposible aceptar que alguien sea disidente con su opinión, que no deja de ser más que esi; una opinión porque de científico este hilo poco.
> No aceptar opiniones de otros y actuar despiticanente tiene un solo nombre, y no es precisamente malos.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Pero aqui en cuestion no es el aceptar una opinion, es el echar en cara algo que realmente es practicamente lo mismo a lo que se busca en este hilo.

En este hilo se busca que en algun momento el oro llegue a valer un pastizal, los que aqui escribimos pensamos que podria darse esa situacion en mayor o menor medida.

Entonces si escribimos en este hilo por que pensamos que en algun momento el oro podria llegar a valer mucho.

Que problema hay en que en un momento determinado en lugar de ser el oro el que valga mucho dinero, sea una mascarilla por ejemplo.

Quizas el unico problema sea el ver que en realidad no sabemos nada y que quizas llegado el momento una mascarilla, una botella de agua o cualquier objeto que en estos momentos ni sepamos que existe pueda llegar a valer mas que cualquier otra cosa.

Ahora mismo habra gente comprando oro pensando que lo van a poder vender por mucho dinero dentro de x años.

Tambien habra gente comprando latas de atun pensando que dentro de x tiempo no habra comida y sus latas de atun valdran mas que el oro, es un poco dantesco que si los que compran latas de atun son al final los ganadores y son los que al final llegan a tener razon en sus vaticinios, llegue una persona que ha estado atesorando oro a echarle en cara de que no le de sus latas de atun al precio que lo compro en su tiempo.

La persona que le esta echando en cara al almacenador de atunes que no le venda sus atunes al mismo precio de compra, venderia ahora su oro al precio que lo compro hace años ahora que vale el doble ?


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero aqui en cuestion no es el aceptar una opinion, es el echar en cara algo que realmente es practicamente lo mismo a lo que se busca en este hilo.
> 
> En este hilo se busca que en algun momento el oro llegue a valer un pastizal, los que aqui escribimos pensamos que podria darse esa situacion en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> ...



No lo percibo igual amigo, creo que los que invierten en oro de forma obsesiva sin considerar otras opciones como válidas especulan y desean que se vaya todo al carajo para ellos (eso creen) tener mejor poder adquisitivo. No creen en ninguna empresa (acciones) ni estado capaz de ser medianamente responsable (divisas) 
Son catastrofistas y buscan ese resultado, y creen que cuando llegue esa catástrofe bursátil van a estar haciendo cola para comprar su oro. Y yo creo (opino nada más, no soy Dios para saber el futuro) que si eso ocurre lo único que tendrá valor será la comida y el poder de contención, para que el oro valga algo ante una catástrofe lo primero es que la gente tenga la barriga llena y no muera de enfermedades. 
Pirámide de Maslow - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





El oro podría servir de intercambio en una catástrofe si fuera un bien muy extendido, pero al ser muy limitada su distribución no seria fácil intercambiar con el ya que además al entregarlo tienes que asegurarte que el que lo recibe sabe como testearlo, cosa que dudo que ocurra con el que tenga alguna lata de comida.
En la segunda guerra mundial, había tal carencia de moneda que hasta los doláres falsos servían de divisa porque era de los que más había (valían medio dolar) ya que los Nazis inundaron Europa con moneda falsa americana pensando que así les destruirían la credibilidad en su moneda, cosa que ocurrió al contrario. Fue la primera vez que realmente se desvinculó el valor de la divisa del oro, y fue justamente en una situación de MadMax total, así que personalmente no me creo que el oro en una catástrofe funcione de valor de intercambio de forma fácil.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero aqui en cuestion no es el aceptar una opinion, es el echar en cara algo que realmente es practicamente lo mismo a lo que se busca en este hilo.
> 
> En este hilo se busca que en algun momento el oro llegue a valer un pastizal, los que aqui escribimos pensamos que podria darse esa situacion en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> ...



Si te vendo un latun por una onza cuando estás muriendote de hambre porque te has quedado sin gasolina y estás en medio de la nada, está mal. Igual que si te cobrase una onza para que pudieses llamar a una grúa porque te has quedado también sin batería de móvil y no puedes llamar.

Tu precio de a onza la mascarilla se basa en aprovechar el miedo de la gente, gente que mantiene el país porque ellos sí que trabajan, son otros españoles. El que se aprovecha de la necesidad ajena a esos límites es un HIJO DE PUTA y si no lo entiendes es que tus padres fracasaron a la hora de educarte.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero aqui en cuestion no es el aceptar una opinion, es el echar en cara algo que realmente es practicamente lo mismo a lo que se busca en este hilo.
> 
> En este hilo se busca que en algun momento el oro llegue a valer un pastizal, los que aqui escribimos pensamos que podria darse esa situacion en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> ...





Forcopula dijo:


> Si te vendo un latun por una onza cuando estás muriendote de hambre porque te has quedado sin gasolina y estás en medio de la nada, está mal. Igual que si te cobrase una onza para que pudieses llamar a una grúa porque te has quedado también sin batería de móvil y no puedes llamar.
> 
> Tu precio de a onza la mascarilla se basa en aprovechar el miedo de la gente, gente que mantiene el país porque ellos sí que trabajan, son otros españoles. El que se aprovecha de la necesidad ajena a esos límites es un HIJO DE PUTA y si no lo entiendes es que tus padres fracasaron a la hora de educarte.



Creo que no se enfoca bien el tema. El precio del oro (y posiblemente de la plata) seguramente subiría porque este se utilizaría para respaldar en mayor o menor parte el sistema económico y financiero. Eso de vender mascarillas o latas de atunes a una onza suena más bien a madmax.


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> para enmarcar




Les queda poco para ver la gran ostia.

Haber donde se meten los plateros, les va a faltar espacio debajo del suelo.


----------



## Lego. (23 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No sé si puedo algún dia compartir. Fui coleccionista de armas durante años y me deshice de todas por la permanente sensación de estar expuesto físicamente.
> No puedo ser objetivo porque no me gusta nada la sensación de que pueda haber codicia tras objetos que guardo en mi hogar.
> Solo conque se entere una persona equivocada, alcanza para liarla.
> 
> ...



Sin duda, la primera norma de autoprotección de tus bienes es la discreción. Se aplica igual a cualquier tipo de riqueza que pueda ser codiciada por otros, no solo al oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si te vendo un latun por una onza cuando estás muriendote de hambre porque te has quedado sin gasolina y estás en medio de la nada, está mal. Igual que si te cobrase una onza para que pudieses llamar a una grúa porque te has quedado también sin batería de móvil y no puedes llamar.
> 
> Tu precio de a onza la mascarilla se basa en aprovechar el miedo de la gente, gente que mantiene el país porque ellos sí que trabajan, son otros españoles. El que se aprovecha de la necesidad ajena a esos límites es un HIJO DE PUTA y si no lo entiendes es que tus padres fracasaron a la hora de educarte.




Igual fracasaron educandote a ti tambien, yo entiendo lo que es ser un hijo de puta pero tu pareces no entenderlo.

El precio de 15000 la onza de oro tambien es aprovechar el miedo de la gente a que sus billetes no valgan nada.


Si consigues comprar un piso que ahora vale 100.000 euros con 7 onzas, tambien estaras aprovechando una situacion en la que el dueño del piso se tuvo que eslomar vivo a trabajar durante varios años para pagar esos 100.000 euros y tu en cambio con unos pocos meses de trabajo compraste tus 7 onzas.

Da lo mismo vender una mascarilla por una onza de oro que una onza de oro a 15000 euros, los dos se aprovechan del mismo miedo, por lo tanto los dos son hijos de puta.

Lo que no puede ser es que unos sean bellisimas personas por que compran oro con el unico fin de venderlo a 15000 cuando se vaya todo a la mierda, pero el que compra atun o mascarillas con el mismo pensamiento de que se va todo a la mierda es un hijo de puta.

Yo opino que los dos estan en el mismo saco y los dos son igual de hijos de puta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Creo que no se enfoca bien el tema. El precio del oro (y posiblemente de la plata) seguramente subiría porque este se utilizaría para respaldar en mayor o menor parte el sistema económico y financiero. Eso de vender mascarillas o latas de atunes a una onza suena más bien a madmax.



Pero tambien habria mad max financiero y mucha gente arruinada sin contar con la ola que habria de suicidios en caso de que el dinero ahora llegara a valer nada y el oro mucho.


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Sin duda, la primera norma de autoprotección de tus bienes es la discreción. Se aplica igual a cualquier tipo de riqueza que pueda ser codiciada por otros, no solo al oro.



El solo hecho de comprar anula la discreción.
Por cierto, las armas mantienen el valor mejor que el oro.
Cuando me deshice de la colección, me asombre de precios que me pagaron por hierro fundido con carbono, y en algunos casos con partes de polímero. Te aseguro que supero ampliamente la inflación sufrida 
En el caso del acero, parece que el valor se lo da la forma más que el metal en si mismo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Lego. (23 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Les queda poco para ver la gran ostia.
> 
> Haber donde se meten los plateros, les va a faltar espacio debajo del suelo.



Creo que me has entendido mal. En realidad me estaba metiendo contigo, decía que ese quote es para enmarcar porque, en la misma frase en la que llamas analfabetos a otros foreros, tienes una falta de ortografía descomunal, y me hizo gracia.

Sobre el tema de debate, lo que tú dices se aplica a pocos en este foro, creo. Si te refieres a los plateros que comprasen para especular, buscando una operaciòn con beneficios a corto o medio plazo, pues con algunos acertarás porque la cotización ha bajado y puede bajar más, y con otros te equivoocas porque cualquiera que haya comprado en mínimos, a spot 12€ o 13€, ha hecho un negociazo.

Pero la cuestión es que en este foro creo que hay muy pocos plateros con ese perfil cortoplacista, que compran plata como quien hace trading en bolsa. Aquí la mayoría, por lo que leo, son ahorradores en MPs. A larguíiiisimo plazo. Indefinido. Y que si en su vida nunca llegan a necesitar el dinero, igual nunca lo cambian y se lo dejan en herencia a los suyos.

Otra cosa que te sorprenderá: Muchos metaleros no tienen tampoco demasiado problema si, cuando venden el metal porque necesitan el dinero, resulta que no han ganado casi nada o incluso han perdido un bocado. ¿Sabes por qué? Porque consideran ese ahorro en MPs como si fuese una póliza de seguro anti-crash financiero: En caso de que se hunda mi moneda, quiebre mi país, o reviente el sistema financiero por el motivo que sea, yo mantengo algo de riqueza.

Pues los seguros, amigo, CUESTAN. Igual que para asegurar tu coche a todo riesgo tienes que pagar, y si te lo roban te dan solo el 80%, un seguro anti crash financiero en forma de plata lo pagas en forma de IVA, en molestias para guardarlo seguro, y molestias para venderlo. Y si has tenido mala suerte con las cotizaciones, pues igual sólo recuperas el 60% de lo que pagaste. Pero ojo, aún así, TE ALEGRAS MUCHÍSIMO DE HABERLA COMPRADO. Igual que si te roban tu coche nuevo te alegras muchísimo de haber pagado esa póliza que antes del robo te parecía abusiva.

Lo bueno de los MPs es que, salvo que tengas la mala suerte de haber entrado en enero de 2012 y que la vida te obligue a vender en 2016, con pérdidas de un 40%, lo más probable es que a largo plazo, mantengas el poder adquisitivo que convertiste en esa plata, y muy posiblemente aumentado. Quien compró hace un par de años si vende ahora gana un 15%, y eso después de descontar el IVA. Por no hablar de lo que pasaría en caso de que se repita un momento Lehman, un corralito, una ruptura o split del Euro, o cualquiera de las mil cosas que podrían hacer que, de repente, el poder adquesitivo que metiste en MPs aumente considerablemente.


----------



## Lego. (23 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El solo hecho de comprar anula la discreción.
> Por cierto, las armas mantienen el valor mejor que el oro.
> Cuando me deshice de la colección, me asombre de precios que me pagaron por hierro fundido con carbono, y en algunos casos con partes de dichpolímero. Te aseguro que supero ampliamente la inflación sufrida
> En el caso del acero, parece que el valor se lo da la forma más que el metal en si mismo.
> ...




El hecho de comprar te delata ante el vendedor y ante hacienda si va con factura.

Pero es improbable que ni el atracador de tu comarca ni tus amables vecinos se enteren de ello si tú nunca se lo has dicho a nadie. Y si has comprado a particular anónimo, fuera de tu ciudad, y luego has mantenido la boca cerrada, no eres diana de NADIE.

Que las armas mantienen el valor mejor que el oro.... depende. Pero te acepto que lo mantienen casi igual que el oro. También van a la par en revalorización infinita en caso de mad max hardcore. Pero yo no creo que vaya a haber un madmax hardcore. Yo creo que vienen eventos gordos y drámáticos, pero en la línea de Grecia 2013, Argentina, con sus corralitos, sus megarecortes, sus conflicos sociales, etc. Un panorama de mierda, pero eso no es el mad max. Eso es el gran guano. Y en esa situación yo creo que el oro se revalorizaría muco más que las armas. 

Pero bueno, todo esto son cábalas para pasar el rato. Quién sabe...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No lo percibo igual amigo, creo que los que invierten en oro de forma obsesiva sin considerar otras opciones como válidas especulan y desean que se vaya todo al carajo para ellos (eso creen) tener mejor poder adquisitivo. No creen en ninguna empresa (acciones) ni estado capaz de ser medianamente responsable (divisas)
> Son catastrofistas y buscan ese resultado, y creen que cuando llegue esa catástrofe bursátil van a estar haciendo cola para comprar su oro. Y yo creo (opino nada más, no soy Dios para saber el futuro) que si eso ocurre lo único que tendrá valor será la comida y el poder de contención, para que el oro valga algo ante una catástrofe lo primero es que la gente tenga la barriga llena y no muera de enfermedades.




Pero esos catastrofistas son buenas personas.

Los que cambian atun por esas onzas de oro son mala gente, hijos de puta los tildan por aqui.


Si cambias en Mad Max oro por 5000 latas de atun eres una gran persona, eres digno de Santificar, has cambiado un pedrusco por 5000 miserables latas de atun con las que podrias estar comiendo durante 3 o 4 años, al final igual mueres de botulismo pero no mueres de hambre.

Si el cambio es el de una lata de atun por un pedrusco con el que no vas a comer, entonces eres un hijo de puta.

Esa es la filosofia que por aqui parecen tener casi todos.


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero esos catastrofistas son buenas personas.
> 
> Los que cambian atun por esas onzas de oro son mala gente, hijos de puta los tildan por aqui.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que reflexiono es que si tienes claro que vas a cambiar oro por atún en el MadMax, porque no almacenas directamente atún? Probablemente ahora lo compres mucho más barato que en el MadMax. Cualquier cosa que vayas a comprar en el MadMax ahora te saldrá infinitamente más barato.
Lo que creo realmente es que el oro no funciona bien para el MadMax, sí funciona cuando hay amenaza de MadMax, pero para conservar valor, luego vender y entrar de vuelta en el aparato bursátil, como se percibe que esta esta ocurriendo ahora y que cuando lo del COVUD19 se estabilice habrá carrera del oro hacia la bolsa que está con precios muy atractivos.
También creo que el oro seguirá con tendencia alcista por estrategia fiscal (los BC están retirando del mercado ese pozo de dinero gris) e incluso le quitarán el beneficio de ser posible transferirlo sin impuestos probablemente en una distancia temporal bastante breve, lo que afectará sensiblemente su precio.
Esto ya se está viendo venir con las mismas emisiones de empresas tipo Amazon de dinero respaldado con oro. En realidad no es dinero (es una falacia total llamarle dinero porque no son un estado) es una obligación de dicha empresa y salir de la convertibilidad imagino que lo tendrán previsto por contrato cuando "adquieres" su "moneda". Además, la emisión de obligaciones es imposible limitar, ya que al existir los futuros siempre se puede emitir más de lo que hay en caja.
Para realmente volver a un mercado que no se pueda emitir por encima del valor real tiene que eliminarse el crédito en la figura de la economía, tal como era el mundo cuando se usaba únicamente el oro. En ese mundo ideal, únicamente se podría emitir deuda basado en el oro a minar, sino igualmente se produciría inflación, lo que haría que si no hay crecimiento no se pudiera absorber esa inflación sin destruir el valor de la emisión.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Lego. (23 Ago 2020)

- No va a haber un mad max, rollo after-nuke. Será algo mucho más mundano, estilo Grecia o Argentina, como mucho Venezuela.
- Tendrá sus estallidos de disturbios sociales, que serán aplacados con paguitas para los líderes, porrazos para los que hiperventilen de más, y muchas mentiras, promesas incumplibles y programación neuroliguística para el grueso del rebaño.

- Los MPs son para sacarlos y usarlos DESPUÉS del guano, salvo que por circunstancias necesites usarlo antes para sobrevivir.

- Los metaleros no desean un madmax, ni que se muera todo el mundo menos ellos. De la misma manera que quien se hace un seguro de vida no quiere morirse, o quien hace un seguro todo riesgo al coche no quiere estrellarlo ni que se lo roben.

- Querer que todo este casino de trileros se vaya ATPC, que quiebren los bancos y empresas zombies que sobreviven a base de cargar de deuda a las próximas generaciones, querer un reset NO equivale a querer un mad max, ni el "malo para todos menos para mi". De la mimsa forma que yo dinamitaría la sanidad y educación públicas... para levantarlas desde cero lejos de las sucias manos de los partidos políticos.

- Quien confunde mi deseo de un reset con un deseo de destrucción, o es tonto o es que perdería privilegios con ese reset.
- Quien confunde mi deseo de desmantelar lo público para desparasitarloy salvarlo con odio a la público, o es tonto o se está beneficiando del expolio o, lo peor, SE CREE que se está beneficiando del expolio.


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> - No va a haber un mad max, rollo after-nuke. Será algo mucho más mundano, estilo Grecia o Argentina, como mucho Venezuela.
> - Tendrá sus estallidos de disturbios sociales, que serán aplacados con paguitas para los líderes, porrazos para los que hiperventilen de más, y muchas mentiras, promesas incumplibles y programación neuroliguística para el grueso del rebaño.
> 
> - Los MPs son para sacarlos y usarlos DESPUÉS del guano, salvo que por circunstancias necesites usarlo antes para sobrevivir.
> ...



Si hay un RESET global no habrá un después probablemente como si fuera una crisis normal jalada de vuelta por la economía global, lo más probable es que la sociedad se sumergirá en una nueva edad media de cientos de años tal como en la causa del Imperio Romano en el que se destruyeron paradigmas y modelos sociales. El control de los recursos reales ya esta en manos de quienes hicieron el expolio, no hay forma de que cambien de manos, exactamente igual que en Venezuela, como buen ejemplo has dado.
El único valor que no te pueden expoliar es el conocimiento, y más vale que sea útil llegado el caso.
Esperemos que no ocurra realmente porque será un hecho sin precedentes en el que nadie tiene realmente la dimensión de los hechos que van a acontecer, pero no serán nada transitorios ni beneficiosos para nadie.
Lo que y como puede ocurrir son todo y para todos meras especulaciones.
Cada cual se agarra a lo que entiende le puede beneficiar, como en USA existe una tendencia "prepper" que es tan válida como acumular MP desde la incógnita de los acontecimientos reales que se pueden sufrir.
Es para tacharlos de locos? No, ni a los metaleros, cada cual tiene sus temores y forma de apaciguarlos internamente.
Sin saber lo que realmente va a pasar, cualquier opinión es válida, sin dejar de ser una opinión y nada absoluto.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ago 2020)

Da la impresión de que se desvirtúa todo partiendo de ciertas premisas y a partir de ahí se centran los argumentos en esas premisas.
No voy a decir que se esté utilizando una falacia, pero el resultado es el mismo.

Si nos ponemos a hablar de fin del mundo para argumentar que el oro es una mierda, pues vale. Todo es una mierda entonces.

Lo más probable, y así viene funcionando por años y años, es que el mundo siga rulando, con más o menos problemas, pero sin convertirlo todo en jungla.
Que hay muchos sitios del mundo donde hay mucha delincuencia, etc. sí, pero también viven día a día millones de personas.

En los países en los que vivimos los que aquí floreamos, el tema está mejor controlado, aunque huele a basura progre que todo lo pudre.

Y ya hablando de alternativas se argumenta:

- Mejor tener armas... ¿Pero se pueden tener? Si vas por la calle con una, te buscas un problema gordo. Ya no digo si la utilizas.
No es tan fácil. No es legal aquí. Tampoco vas a poder salir corriendo con los pantalones llenos de pistolas y munición en verano (con mascarilla eh).

- Tener el dinero ubicado en otros países.... Como si fuera fácil... No es la opción más a mano, aparte de costosa y complicada para la mayoría.
Y aún así, en un entorno como el que se está dibujando, ¿quién te asegura nada en algún sitio?

- Lo mismo con lo del oro en otros formatos (ETF's, ...) ¿Pero no hemos quedado que en las cajas de los bancos no vale? ¿En otros papeles de terceros sí?

- Y sobre lo de inversión... para vender más caro..... se contradice. Si alguien compra a 1000 y vende a 5000, habrá ganado 4000. ¿Y?
Se supone que esos papeles se han devaluado y ya no valen tanto. Pero es que a los 4 días valdrá 6000. ¿Y entonces qué ha hecho, un pan como una torta?
Cada cosa está para lo que está, y también con sus problemas asociados. Pero es que estamos en el mundo real. No hay magia.

*- Tema crypto. Lo mismo. Algo que ni siquiera está implantado en la mayoría de sitios ahora. Que huele a especulación, desconfianza e incertidumbre. Que no se sabe cómo va a evolucionar, si va a ser viable, etc. ¿Esa es la alternativa buena?
Sí, se podrá ocultar muy bien, mejor que otras cosas. Pero ya se vería si funcionaría o sería útil.....
Dejando de lado que cuando lo sacaras para hacer uso y comprar algo, se te pondría la misma cara de diana que se ha comentado en otros ejemplos de cosas de valor.*

Y podríamos seguir. Pero estamos partiendo de ciertas premisas que no son reales.
Estamos de acuerdo en que si hay una gran movida tipo guerra o lo que sea, vamos a la suerte y jodidos.
Vamos a suponer que haya un 10 % de posibilidades de eso.
¿Y en el 90 % de posibilidades restantes, "más manejables"? ¿No será mejor no haberse pateado todo o no haber sido un ignorante que no se preparó nada y le pilla el toro sí o sí?

Sentido común manda. Discreción, perfil bajo, saber defenderte, tener armas, estar informado, no vivir en una zona "ejem", saber lo que se cuece, etc.

Tenemos ahora de plena actualidad el tema del puto tirano virus. Los que se creen, y hay muchos por desgracia, la versión oficial, ya van mal.
No se ha aprendido nada de la historia del ser humano. No será porque no hay información al alcance.
Pero mucha gente sigue sin enterarse de la peli. Creyendo a los que gritan "por el pueblo" y tiran de falacia continuamente, pero hacen lo contrario y los resultados son lo contrario. Y así continuamente. Ese es un buen problema, que un 70 % de la población de una nación esté en la parra. Porque nos lleva a todos a ser controlados y exprimidos por unos cuantos sinvergüenzas.

Y apocalypsis puede haber algún día, al paso que vamos. Pero entonces importará todo un poco menos. Hasta podría dejar de utilizarse este floro.

*Edito porque quería poner una referencia también al tema crypto, que también se esgrime y se mete en el saco. Una pincelada, tampoco voy a decir gran cosa, pero se me ha pasado ponerlo.*


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Ago 2020)

Yo la principal ventaja que veo al oro es que en caso de tener que salir por patas es más fácil y ocupa mucho menos sitio cargar con monedas escondidas aquí y allá en la ropa y el equipaje que ir cargao de latas o tabaco, para que luego en el lugar de destino lo puedas cambiar por los papelitos de colores que toquen, comida o armas. Todo contando con que puedas ir por una ruta segura y no te desvalijen por el camino claro...

Si en cambio ya tienes tu refugio preparado y no piensas moverte, mejor acumular armas, munición, agua potable, latas y algo para intercambiar como tabaco y alcohol. Si es un grupo cohesionado e igualmente preparado como tú mejor.... y la "moneda" podría ser el latún perfectamente...


----------



## vdke (24 Ago 2020)

No tenéis ni idea.
Lo que necesitáis en tal caso es gasolina. Ingentes cantidades de gasolina y el V8 más portentoso que podáis encontrar.

Pruebas, joer, ya lo vivimos en los '70, y por eso USA tiene almacenamientos de combustible preparados para cualquier necesidad de su ejercito.
Más pruebas por aquí:


----------



## vdke (24 Ago 2020)

... y si no ya sabéis, siempre nos quedará EL PÁRAMO:


----------



## antoniussss (24 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si te vendo un latun por una onza cuando estás muriendote de hambre porque te has quedado sin gasolina y estás en medio de la nada, está mal. Igual que si te cobrase una onza para que pudieses llamar a una grúa porque te has quedado también sin batería de móvil y no puedes llamar.
> 
> Tu precio de a onza la mascarilla se basa en aprovechar el miedo de la gente, gente que mantiene el país porque ellos sí que trabajan, son otros españoles. El que se aprovecha de la necesidad ajena a esos límites es un HIJO DE PUTA y si no lo entiendes es que tus padres fracasaron a la hora de educarte.



Creo que no entiendes o no has entendido el "precio histórico del oro".


Adquirir oro físico significa cambiar una hora de tu trabajo en adquirir un bien, como es el oro.

Para salir de las crisis, mundialmente se pega patadón para alante, se imprime, y si lo normal era ahorrar 1 dolar al mes ( año 1900), 50 años después en tu jubilación NO VALE NADA, has perdido todas tus horas ahorradas de trabajo.

El oro es el qué es, y mas o menos aunque se multiplique por 100 su precio en 50 años, te está devolviendo tu hora de trabajo a 1 Dolar al mes ahorrado hace 50 años, actualizado ahora tras la inflación y demás tejemanejes.


¿Cuál era el sueldo de tus abuelos? ¿Y de tus padres? el ahorrador ha ido perdiendo todo su dinero con el paso de los años. 100.000 pesetas en 1950 era una fortuna, hoy (600 €) una ruina.

El oro ni más ni menos, lo que te devuelve es 100.000 pesetas ahorradas en 1950 a fecha de hoy si tus hijos quieren venderlo o nietos, el valor que significaba 100.000 pesetas.

Nadie se ha vuelto millonario con el oro como tu dices, ni más ni menos te devuelve el precio al que lo compraste.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes o no has entendido el "precio histórico del oro".
> 
> 
> Adquirir oro físico significa cambiar una hora de tu trabajo en adquirir un bien, como es el oro.
> ...



No entiendo a qué viene tu mensaje.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> No entiendo a qué viene tu mensaje.



Estoy contestando a la conversación que el que venda oro "mu caro" y se forre es un especulador maligno al igual que si estás en el desierto y te piden 20 euros por una botella de agua.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Estoy contestando a la conversación que el que venda oro "mu caro" y se forre es un especulador maligno al igual que si estás en el desierto y te piden 20 euros por una botella de agua.



Y por qué citas mi mensaje? Si lo que acabas de escribir es en referencia a mi mensaje no lo has entendido, porque precisamente son dos cosas muy diferentes..

Acaso le compraste al prenda alguna de sus mascarillas a cambio de una onza de oro?


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Ago 2020)

LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands

Parece que el COMEX está preparándose para un "gold run" por lo que está incluyendo a todas las refinerías a su alcance como proveedores autorizados. Sólo con las que tenían autorización hasta ahora no son suficientes para cubrir las entregas que siguen en aumento, tanto de oro como de plata:







Se ve que pese a que las refinerías suizas envían prácticamente todo a EEUU no son suficientes. Hacen falta prácticamente todas las refinerías del mundo para poder liquidar dólares por oro al ritmo creciente que se ve en esas gráficas. 

Definitivamente el "virus" ha cambiado las dinámicas del mercado del oro. Dejo un recordatorio de unas viñetas que publicaba la prensa China en febrero - marzo de este año para que quede claro el transfondo monetario de la "pandemia":






Parece que hace mucho tiempo de esto... pero apenas han pasado seis meses y la percepción del mercado del oro y su dinámica ha cambiado radicalmente respecto a antes que China anunciase que iba a luchar contra un "virus" muy peligroso:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Ago 2020)

Hummungus aprueba como está quedando hoy este hilo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (24 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands
> 
> Parece que el COMEX está preparándose para un "gold run" por lo que está incluyendo a todas las refinerías a su alcance como proveedores autorizados. Sólo con las que tenían autorización hasta ahora no son suficientes para cubrir las entregas que siguen en aumento, tanto de oro como de plata:
> 
> ...



China está vendiendo deuda americana y comprando oro. No sé si su estrategia es ir tensando poco a poco, sabiendo que en el COMEX al abrir un largo le meten un corto, y se aseguran la entrega, o comprar hasta reventar la banca.

Sabiendo esto, los estados fuertes actuaran en la misma proporción, incluido USA, es mi suposición


----------



## Membroza (24 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands
> 
> Parece que el COMEX está preparándose para un "gold run" por lo que está incluyendo a todas las refinerías a su alcance como proveedores autorizados. Sólo con las que tenían autorización hasta ahora no son suficientes para cubrir las entregas que siguen en aumento, tanto de oro como de plata:
> 
> ...



¿La cotización del precio del oro dónde se decide entonces? ¿El COMEX sólo vende oro o también compra?


----------



## Josebs (24 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes o no has entendido el "precio histórico del oro".
> 
> 
> Adquirir oro físico significa cambiar una hora de tu trabajo en adquirir un bien, como es el oro.
> ...



Te has colado un poco con lo de que 100000 pesetas en el 1950 era un fortuna.... era dinero si pero no una fortuna, conozco gente que en esa epoca tenian medio kilo o un par de millones en la cuenta y no eran clase alta precisamente...


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿La cotización del precio del oro dónde se decide entonces? ¿El COMEX sólo vende oro o también compra?



Hay diferentes mercados de oro denominados en diferentes divisas. Las principales plazas son el COMEX (dólares), el LBMA (libras esterlinas) y el SGE (yuanes). En este momento hay importantes diferencias de precio entre ellos lo que indica que el arbitraje no está funcionando como debiera. El precio más alto en estos momentos lo tiene el COMEX lo cual, en mi opinión, refleja el intento de redimir en oro el exceso de dólares que hay en el mundo.

En todos los mercados unos venden y otros compran pero unos obligan a operar teniendo oro físico respaldando la venta (SGE) mientras que en otros (COMEX y LBMA) se permite la venta al descubierto. En el SGE, el comprador se lleva el oro físico que el vendedor tiene que tener pero en los otros mercados el comprador elige si recibe el oro que ha comprado o si recibe un papel que le da derecho al equivalente en oro guardado en las bóvedas autorizadas o bien recibe el equivalente en dólares. Si se decide por la primera opción el comprador puede recibir oro físico si así lo desea.

La opción de entrega ha sido minoritaria hasta ahora pero en marzo hubo un punto de inflexión y cada vez más compradores reclaman la entrega de oro físico causando problemas de abastecimiento que se reflejan en un mayor precio del oro en el COMEX respecto al resto de mercados. El desabastecimiento del COMEX ha obligado a salir al LBMA al rescate. También está obligando a autorizar a más refinerías para poder abastecerse de oro físico. Casi todo el oro refinado en los formatos válidos (lingotes de kg, de 100 onzas y recientemente de 400 onzas) se está dirigiendo al COMEX para que no falle la entrega. Aún así el sobreprecio frente a otros mercados persiste muestra de la tensión que hay en el sistema monetario y la prisa que hay por deshacerse de los dólares que inundan el mundo.



estanflacion dijo:


> China está vendiendo deuda americana y comprando oro. No sé si su estrategia es ir tensando poco a poco, sabiendo que en el COMEX al abrir un largo le meten un corto, y se aseguran la entrega, o comprar hasta reventar la banca.
> 
> Sabiendo esto, los estados fuertes actuaran en la misma proporción, incluido USA, es mi suposición



Yo también pienso así, por eso digo que va a haber un gold run mundial.

Es el juego de las sillas del que hablabamos en anteriores hilos del oro. La música paró en marzo pero hay tanto ruido que mucha gente aún no se ha enterado...


----------



## Jacda (25 Ago 2020)

Perdon por la intervencion, pero ¿alguien puede explicar que es un gold run?

Saludos
Jac


----------



## Lego. (25 Ago 2020)

Jacda dijo:


> Perdon por la intervencion, pero ¿alguien puede explicar que es un gold run?
> 
> Saludos
> Jac




Justo lo que acaba de explicar Spielzeug. Mucha gente a la vez queriendo recibir el oro físico en vez de tratar los ETFs como cualquier otra commodity con la que hacer trading.

Y supongo que también se le podría llamar "Gold run" a un pico de demanda más allá de la capacidad de abastecimiento del mercado. Si algún día quieres comprar un par de onzas y te encuentras que todas las tiendas tienen el cartel de "sin existencias hasta nuevo aviso", es que el gold-run se ha producido y llegas tarde.

En resumen. lo mismo que un Bank-run: muchedumbre en pánico queriendo salvar sus ahorros de una perdida inminente. Pero con metal en vez de con billetes.


----------



## Jacda (25 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Justo lo que acaba de explicar Spielzeug. Mucha gente a la vez queriendo recibir el oro físico en vez de tratar los ETFs como cualquier otra commodity con la que hacer trading.
> 
> Y supongo que también se le podría llamar "Gold run" a un pico de demanda más allá de la capacidad de abastecimiento del mercado. Si algún día quieres comprar un par de onzas y te encuentras que todas las tiendas tienen el cartel de "sin existencias hasta nuevo aviso", es que el gold-run se ha producido y llegas tarde.
> 
> En resumen. lo mismo que un Bank-run: muchedumbre en pánico queriendo salvar sus ahorros de una perdida inminente. Pero con metal en vez de con billetes.



Muchas gracias por la excelente explicacion, queda claro.

Saludos 
Jac


----------



## angel220 (25 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Te has colado un poco con lo de que 100000 pesetas en el 1950 era un fortuna.... era dinero si pero no una fortuna, conozco gente que en esa epoca tenian medio kilo o un par de millones en la cuenta y no eran clase alta precisamente...



Hombre si en el año 1950 el salario medio eran 20 pts dia/7000 pts año, y tomo salario medio actual de 2020, 22000 anuales, con 100000 pts era el salario de 14,28 años y 500000 pts salario de 71,42 años,( el de 1 millon de pesetas ni lo nombro ya solo 142,85 años de salario) pasándolo a euros 100000 pts/314160 euros y 500000 pts/1570800 euros, ahora queda saber lo que es una fortuna para cada uno y todo sin contar que ya lo tenia en cuenta corriente (demás bienes ya pagados) y que en el año 50 una peseta era toda una señora peseta (con lo de señora quiero decir que tenia un valor monetario importante, dentro de españa ), por lo que me atrevo a decir que clase pobre y media baja, seguro no eran y mas en el año 50, otra cuestión seria que no quisieran aparentarlo. Un saludo


----------



## Gusman (25 Ago 2020)

Lo que está claro es que el "valor" del oro se mantiene a lo largo de la historia, por eso se utiliza como reserva de valor.

Hace unas semanas, durante el confinamiento, me dio por buscar referencias sobre el sueldo medio de un artesano en 1800 y el valor de las cosas en esa época. Pues resulta que el sueldo medio era de 4 reales (de plata) diarios, lo que da a lo largo del mes una onza de oro (8 escudos). 

O sea, que el sueldo medio mensual era de 8 escudos =27gr de oro 900/875 dependiendo de la época= 1250 euros aprox.

Queda así demostrado que en los últimos 200 años el "valor" del oro se ha mantenido.


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2020)

Un terrateniente de un pueblucho podía tener entre propiedades y ahorrado unos 4 millones de reales. Bien situado pero nada que ver con un industrial o un gran terrateniente con propiedades en varios pueblos/capital


----------



## Dadaria (25 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Un terrateniente de un pueblucho podía tener entre propiedades y ahorrado unos 4 millones de reales. Bien situado pero nada que ver con un industrial o un gran terrateniente con propiedades en varios pueblos/capital



Sería interesante saber cuanta plata equivaldría a día de hoy


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ago 2020)

Cualquier producto no perecedero conserva mejor el valor que el dinero fiat.

Evitar que los ahorros pierdan poder adquisitivo obliga a los actores económicos a invertir en otros bienes que mantengan mejor el valor que el dinero fiat o den algún tipo de rentabilidad: bolsa, bonos, bienes inmuebles, obras de arte, metales preciosos... O bien a gastar compulsivamente ya que ahorrar en dinero fiat no tiene sentido.

Estas inversiones nominalmente aumentan su valor medido en la unidad de cuenta fiat pero midiendo en oro que mantiene una capacidad adquisitiva constante no siempre es así. Esto lleva lugar a la ilusión monetaria que se va a llevar por delante los ahorros de mucha gente ya que las señales que envían los precios medidos en Fiat son engañosas. Por ejemplo, los "máximos históricos" en la bolsa que llevamos oyendo en los últimos años son una ilusión. Realmente, la bolsa lleva bajista desde que pincho la burbuja de las puntocom en el año 2000 si usamos la base del sistema monetario, el oro, como unidad de medida:




De eso trata este hilo:
Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

La bolsa sube, los bonos suben, los inmuebles suben pero sólo si usamos una unidad de medida que mengua con el tiempo... Realmente, la economía pincho en el año 2000 y repincho en el 2006:




En el gráfico de arriba se ve la evolución del DAX, los bonos alemanes y el sector inmobiliario alemán medido en oro (en rojo) y medido en fiat (en azul).

Si te quitas las gafas del fiat se ve otro mundo que refleja mejor la realidad. Si las llevas puestas ves una realidad distorsionada que te lleva a tomar decisiones erróneas.

Por si alguien no la conoce dejo aquí esta web que tiene gráficas de numerosos activos medidos en oro:
True Prices Measured in Gold


----------



## Gusman (25 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuanta plata equivaldría a día de hoy



Pues multiplica por 13gr cada 4 reales y la ley de la época.


----------



## Dadaria (25 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues multiplica por 13gr cada 4 reales y la ley de la época.



Ya sé cuánto serían en onzas, unas 361.700, a lo que me refiero es a cuánto podría equivaler en onzas "actuales", no sé si se me entiende


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2020)

Precioso revolver de avancarga, y treméndamente preciso:

Remington New Model Army .44 calibre .44 Revolver - Expired- Gunstar


----------



## Erzam (25 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Precios revolver de avancarga, y treméndamente preciso:
> 
> Remington New Model Army .44 calibre .44 Revolver - Expired- Gunstar



Ese precio es en UK, que debe ser el sitio más caro para comprar armas debido a su estricta prohibición.
En los USA, originales de la época, están por los 1300 trolares.


----------



## Membroza (25 Ago 2020)

Tiene sentido por lo tanto, que un sueldo tanto ahora como hace 500 años fuera pagado por igual en número de onzas de oro siempre que la productividad al realizarlo sea la misma y la preparación o estudios necesarios para ejercer la actividad sean también equivalentes. Un ejemplo podría ser un policía cuyo único trabajo es patrullar por las calles.

Podemos ver dos ejemplos en este estudio (enlace) donde se ilustra que el poder adquisitivo en oro no ha variado con los años. Para ello, comparan salarios actuales con salarios romanos de hace 2.000 años. Si suponemos $1.600 por onza:

U.S Army Private: $17.611 = 11,01oz. Legionario romano: $3,704 = 2,31 oz.
U.S Army Captain: $44.543 = 27,84 oz. Centurion romano: $61.730 = 38,58 oz.

Los salarios más bajos son comparativamente mucho más altos por temas de desarrollo, justicia social y salario mínimo interprofesional. Por eso el salario de un legionario poco se corresponde con el de un soldado raso actual americano. Sin embargo, sí existe una mayor correlación con el salario de un centurión y un actual capitán. Estos datos nos dan la conclusión de que prácticamente no hay diferencia en los salarios de ejército antes y ahora si los medimos en oro.


----------



## Membroza (25 Ago 2020)

En el último reporte de In Gold We Trust:



> If we now calculate a cumulative distribution function across all scenarios, the following picture emerges:
> 
> Our expectation for the gold price at the end of the decade is around USD 4,800.
> The distribution is clearly skewed to the right. This means that significantly higher prices are far more likely than lower ones.
> ...






Fuente: https://ingoldwetrust.report/wp-con...Trust-report-2020-Compact-Version-english.pdf


----------



## antoniussss (26 Ago 2020)

Vamos a ver a los tiquismiquis de que 100.000 pesetas tampoco eran una fortuna.... Era un ejemplo, de como se pegan patadones para delante y afectan al ahorro guardado en bancos. 

Por eso yo no creo tanto que el precio de ahora se haya inflado tanto por sobre demanda, si no, más bien porque hay compradores como yo, que lo usan como "seguro" y se junta con el que tiene no vende por si acaso, a no ser que sea a un precio muy elevado.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En el último reporte de In Gold We Trust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veremos si para 2030 sigue existiendo el dólar. Me temo que en la Agenda 2030 no tiene sitio.


----------



## Membroza (26 Ago 2020)

Acabo de sacarlo de TradingView. Creo que seguimos teniendo el oro a un precio "justo". Si esto sube mucho más es porque ha llegado el guano de verdad.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2020)

Precio nominal del oro en los últimos 100 años 




y precio ajusto por inflación 



y si comparamos con el Dow Jones ajustado por inflación, vemos que mucho mejor invertir en acciones


----------



## Membroza (26 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Precio nominal del oro en los últimos 100 años
> Ver archivo adjunto 413428
> 
> 
> ...




Está claro que invertir en acciones es más productivo que en oro a la larga, pero los metales ofrecen una correlación negativa con la bolsa, lo que hace preservar mejor tu patrimonio si empiezas a perder dinero por la renta variable. Cuando la bolsa o tipos de interés bajan o hay guano económico, los metales suben.

Por eso hay que ir a corriente de las tendencias macro y aprovechar de lo que en cada momento esté más devaluado.

Los metales preciosos te dan una contraparte que no te da la bolsa, y es que no tienes que estudiar al milímetro cada empresa ni hacer seguimiento de ningún tipo. Simplemente vas comprando los metales con mejor ratio e ya. En bolsa hay muchas de empresas que te podrían desplumar y dejarte casi sin patrimonio. No hay que olvidar que esto de invertir en bolsas mundiales e indexados es de hace nada y antes no existía.


En resumen:

Metales preciosos = Facilidad, tranquilidad y seguridad
Bolsa = Complejidad, conocimiento y riesgo


----------



## Membroza (26 Ago 2020)

Precio justo comparado con el M2 Supply de la FED. Si miras más allá y piensas en tipos de interés previstos a bajar más en el próximo lustro, situación económica a medio plazo y ratio dow/oro, entonces casi que diría que barato.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Vermögensallokation: TARGOBANK ermöglicht Kunden die Beimischung von Gold per Mausklick

Pasito a pasito el oro va recuperando su lugar en el sistema financiero:

Targobank permite a sus clientes pasar su dinero fiat a oro con un solo click. El oro estaría custodiado por ProAurum una de las principales empresas de compraventa de metales preciosos con servicio de custodia.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vermögensallokation: TARGOBANK ermöglicht Kunden die Beimischung von Gold per Mausklick
> 
> Pasito a pasito el oro va recuperando su lugar en el sistema financiero:
> 
> Targobank permite a sus clientes pasar su dinero fiat a oro con un solo click. El oro estaría custodiado por ProAurum una de las principales empresas de compraventa de metales preciosos con servicio de custodia.



No es muy significativo ya que Alemania siempre ha habido tradición de guardar oro. Es como nuestro ladrillo. 
The vast gold hoards held by Germany’s population - Ronan Manly


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Está claro que invertir en acciones es más productivo que en oro a la larga_*, pero los metales ofrecen una correlación negativa con la bolsa*_, lo que hace preservar mejor tu patrimonio si empiezas a perder dinero por la renta variable. Cuando la bolsa o tipos de interés bajan o hay guano económico, los metales suben.



En mi experiencia (de aficionaillo y pésimo trader) cuando la bolsa cae el oro lo hace también, y no pocas veces con más ganas. Yo nunca he visto en una bajada gorda de la bolsa que el oro ayude en nada. 

Yo simplemente veo el oro como una especulación oportunista como cualquier otra. Lo peligroso del oro es creerse los mantras que se repiten sobre el fiat, reserva de valor y demás. Te da una seguridad que es falsa. Todavía me acuerdo de la castaña del 2008/2009 que se metieron los gold bugs como Peter Schiff mientras recitaban el mismo sermón. A cuántos clientes habrán arruinado. La verdad es que el sistema financiero/económico actual es increiblemente complejo, y a pesar de todos los billetes que se han emitido no hay el menor signo de inflación.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2020)

Más que la M2, la curva verdaderamente importante es ésta

10-Year Treasury Constant Maturity Rate


esto es lo que determina el risk on (bolsa, metales, cryptos, casas, etc.) o risk off (bonos). 
Mientras la FED mantenga los yields así de bajos casi todo va a subir, cuando empiecen a subir los yields a salir corriendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> No es muy significativo ya que Alemania siempre ha habido tradición de guardar oro. *Es como nuestro ladrillo*.
> The vast gold hoards held by Germany’s population - Ronan Manly



Cierto, no es significativo... por eso digo que es un pasito más en una dirección determinada.

No tiene nada que ver con nuestro ladrillo. El oro es divisible y de los activos más líquidos que existen, el ladrillo no.

Estos bancos acabarán atrayendo el ahorro de otros países obligando al resto de bancos a hacer lo mismo para poder competir


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Esto aparece en el Facebook de we are China. Cortesía de @Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla

De nuevo se ve la simbología del enemigo al que se combate: el dólar (virus verde) y la ideología que lo sustenta (virus morado). De fondo un yuan dorado que los virus intentan tapar...

La simbología se repite en diferentes viñetas lo que demuestra que no es casual


----------



## Membroza (26 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> En mi experiencia (de aficionaillo y pésimo trader) cuando la bolsa cae el oro lo hace también, y no pocas veces con más ganas. Yo nunca he visto en una bajada gorda de la bolsa que el oro ayude en nada.
> 
> Yo simplemente veo el oro como una especulación oportunista como cualquier otra. Lo peligroso del oro es creerse los mantras que se repiten sobre el fiat, reserva de valor y demás. Te da una seguridad que es falsa. Todavía me acuerdo de la castaña del 2008/2009 que se metieron los gold bugs como Peter Schiff mientras recitaban el mismo sermón. A cuántos clientes habrán arruinado. La verdad es que el sistema financiero/económico actual es increiblemente complejo, y a pesar de todos los billetes que se han emitido no hay el menor signo de inflación.



Creo que te equivocas. Normalmente, la cotización del precio del oro y de la renta variable tienen una correlación muy baja - esto significa que cuando la renta variable sube y la economía se encuentra en buen estado, el oro tiende a bajar. La correlación en la variación de precios entre el oro y la renta variable suele ser alta cuando se producen grandes caídas en la renta variable. Esto quiere decir que el precio del oro cae junto a los mercados cuando estos caen en vertical, aunque en menor proporción. La caída se debe a las necesidades de aumento de depósitos de garantía en operaciones apalancadas (margin calls*). Si la crisis y la incertidumbre continúan pero el índice de volatilidad (VIX) está en niveles normales, el valor del oro tiende a subir de nuevo.

* Cuando la evolución del precio del instrumento financiero es contraria a la posición abierta por el titular y las pérdidas potenciales empiezan a aumentar, la contraparte —su bróker o una bolsa— realiza una llamada telefónica —margin call— al titular alertándolo de que su margen —fianza— ya no es suficiente para cubrir todas las pérdidas potenciales en las que está incurriendo y pidiéndole que o bien deposite más margen en forma de dinero en efectivo o de valores, o bien cierre inmediatamente sus posiciones antes de que las pérdidas continúen aumentando por encima de la fianza mínima depositada inicialmente. En caso de que el titular no haya realizado ninguna de las dos acciones al final de la jornada, la contraparte le cerrará todas las operaciones abiertas e iniciará acciones legales contra el titular para reclamar las posibles pérdidas no cubiertas por el margen mínimo inicial. A pesar de que las margin call se producen generalmente cuando se producen movimientos adversos a la posición abierta por el titular, también se pueden dar como resultado de un incremento de la volatilidad en los precios, por lo que la contraparte decidiría unilateralmente aumentar el importe mínimo del margen. En casos extremos de volatilidad en los precios, algunos valores pueden llegar a ser excluidos de ser transmitidos a crédito.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vermögensallokation: TARGOBANK ermöglicht Kunden die Beimischung von Gold per Mausklick
> 
> Pasito a pasito el oro va recuperando su lugar en el sistema financiero:
> 
> Targobank permite a sus clientes pasar su dinero fiat a oro con un solo click. El oro estaría custodiado por ProAurum una de las principales empresas de compraventa de metales preciosos con servicio de custodia.



La leche! Esta muy bien esto. Es como Bullionvault pero in home.... Aunque realmente tengo dudas de que tengan el oro físico...

Si el sistema se va extendiendo a otros bancos la previsible consecuencia seria un aumento de la demanda y del precio...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lego. (27 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Precio nominal del oro en los últimos 100 años
> Ver archivo adjunto 413428
> 
> 
> ...



pozí

Pero ahora estamos donde estamos. La bolsa inflada a presión por más de una década de bombeo, y los metales ese mismo tiempo reprimidos.

Y a un mes de que llegue octubre


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2020)

joder que mala pinta tiene el oro. Unas palabritas del presidente de la Fed y cae en picado. Estoy en el dilema de siempre, aguanto o salgo por patas?.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que mala pinta tiene el oro. Unas palabritas del presidente de la Fed y cae en picado. Estoy en el dilema de siempre, aguanto o salgo por patas?.



Entiendo que llevas ETF, derivados...
No es un mercado para invertir. Cada uno lo verá de diferente manera. Si se tiene ahorros sin que se vaya a utilizar, una parte a oro físico, y te olvidas a lo que cotice. Para especular hay otras opciones, en el oro hasta que llegue el gol run
Fed Stimulus Clears Path For Gold Run
van a intentar acabar con todos los que vayan largo


----------



## Ignorante1 (27 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que mala pinta tiene el oro. Unas palabritas del presidente de la Fed y cae en picado. Estoy en el dilema de siempre, aguanto o salgo por patas?.



Haber si baja de una p. vez a precio cero. Veríamos cuánto oro físico aparecería a la venta y a que precio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que mala pinta tiene el oro. Unas palabritas del presidente de la Fed y cae en picado. Estoy en el dilema de siempre, aguanto o salgo por patas?.



Pues no se... Llevan un monton de dias dando caña pero de 1900 no baja. Yo creo q que les gustaria meter un recorte importante pero el metal tiene mucha fuerza...

Ahora mismo casi apuesto mas por petardazo para arriba en cualquier momento que una caida brusca... Pero vamos por mera intuición más que otra cosa... Yo, tras salir, he vuelto a entrar en Bullionvault (pagando comisiones de venta y compra como un bendito), la mayor parte en plata y dejando entorno un 25% en liquidez por si llega la esperada bajada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## richmond (28 Ago 2020)

Lo raro es que no suba como un cohete despues de las declaraciones de ayer de la fed


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2020)

Al final he hecho lo siguiente: he liquidado AG y ese dinero lo he metido en FSM. En ambas llevo unos 10 años, desde el último bull del oro, y me he comido con patatas todo el bear. En FSM estoy +40% y en AG estaba -25%. Pero bueno, al final estoy en positivo en esa cartera después de bastantes años. Me he prometido a lo Scaralata O'hara que no volveré a tragarme un mercado bajista en la vida.

En otra cartera he ganado bastante con QLD (compré al poco que vi a la FED entrando a saco), que tb. liquidé ayer. De esta forma las pérdidas en AG me servirán para pagar un poco menos a Hacienda en la próxima declaración.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (28 Ago 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Haber si baja de una p. vez a precio cero. Veríamos cuánto oro físico aparecería a la venta y a que precio.



Ninguno y 0, según sus propias premisas...


----------



## Mk3 (28 Ago 2020)

FSM
QLD
NPI de lo que son


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> FSM
> QLD
> NPI de lo que son



stockcharts.com
tradingview.com
seekingalpha.com


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> FSM
> QLD
> NPI de lo que son




Son tickers, abreviaturas de empresas por las que se las conoce en el mercado en el que cotizan. AG es la minera de plata First Majestic, FSM es otra minera Fortuna Silver Mines y QLD es un fondo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Nada, que te cito solo para que aun borrando el mensaje, que lo harás, podamos ver cuan acertado has estado allá por agosto de este año. Por que yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que va a pasar en el futuro cercano, ni puta idea tampoco.



Mucho me temo que el sábado 29 de agosto y el domingo 30 de agosto, pueden ser considerados como “finales de agosto”

1 oz gold KRUGERRAND diff. - GOLDSILVER.BE

1-kilo-silver

El lunes 31 va a ser un día trepidante...
Sobre todo en la plata que va a caer más de 300 € el kilo.

“Mensaje patrocinado por Pronósticos Paco, su adivino de confianza”


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

El cretino de Romanillo ha hecho perder el tren a mas de 1. Estoy seguro.


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El cretino de Romanillo ha hecho perder el tren a mas de 1. Estoy seguro.



Yo uno de ellos, esperando un hueco en el que meterme y tenía pensado coger los Pandas que pusisteis aquí de los belgas. Ahora más de 2euros más caros por onza.


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Son tickers, abreviaturas de empresas por las que se las conoce en el mercado en el que cotizan. AG es la minera de plata First Majestic, FSM es otra minera Fortuna Silver Mines y QLD es un fondo.



gracias


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ago 2020)

No esperaba que cayera a los precios del Rumanillo obviamente pero sí una pequeña corrección.
Soy novato en esto y voy leyendo todo lo que poneis y con precaución en todo, tanto ver dónde puedo comprar,... supongo que aquí cuando empezó cada uno no creo que lo tuviese claro desde el minuto 1.


----------



## romanillo (29 Ago 2020)

Ahora el que quiera plata que la pague


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ahora el que quiera plata que la pague



No iba bajar? @romanillo en que quedamos?


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No iba bajar? @romanillo en que quedamos?



Queda demostrado que es un enfermo mental con sindrome bipolar. La verdad que empieza a darme pena, encima de estar enfermo vendio sus 20kg de plata a 500 euros para comprar un local de 40m en su pueblo fantasma y en plena plandemia.


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Queda demostrado que es un enfermo mental con sindrome bipolar. La verdad que empieza a darme pena, encima de estar enfermo vendio sus 20kg de plata a 500 euros para comprar un local de 40 en medio de la nada y en plena plandemia.



Aprovechar a comprar que aun estais a tiempo..


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Ago 2020)

El discurso de powell del otro dia es bullish para el oro. El dolar esta debil. Veremos nuevos maximos.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Queda demostrado que es un enfermo mental con sindrome bipolar. La verdad que empieza a darme pena, encima de estar enfermo vendio sus 20kg de plata a 500 euros para comprar un local de 40m en su pueblo fantasma y en plena plandemia.




A mi me das pena tu, soy un troll.

No vendí 20 kg era parte de mi troleamiento, si vendí algún kg suelto.

No compre ningún local, tampoco vivo en pueblo.


Putos analfabetos que entra un troll y se pegan un mes siguiéndole la corriente.

Dais pena jajaja


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Un troll que se llama a si mismo troll. Lo nunca visto, menudo cacao debes tener en la cabeza...



Es un enfermo mental.
Bueno, yo le he reportado por admitir que en el prestigioso hilo de compraventa puso un anuncio falso. Yo mismo contacte por privado y me aseguró venderlos en persona en Granada. Deberia ser denunciado por intento de estafa o algo asi.

Por cierto le mando a la cueva. Rumanillo, quedas baneado.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Es un enfermo mental.
> Bueno, yo le he reportado por admitir que en el prestigioso hilo de compraventa puso un anuncio falso. Yo mismo contacte por privado y me aseguró venderlos en persona en Granada. Deberia ser denunciado por intento de estafa o algo asi.
> 
> Por cierto le mando a la cueva. Rumanillo, quedas baneado.



Haber si te denuncio yo a ti tonto de los cojones, yo no he estafado a nadie ni he intentado estafar a nadie, menuda basura de gente hay por aqui, no se contentan con insultar que ahora van acusando de delitos.

Por cierto eres un hijo de --- mentiroso, no hable contigo por privado eso en primer lugar.

En segundo lugar si vendí algún lingote pero no dio tiempo a decir nada, la gente que los quería vino a por ellos y a los siguientes les dije que no quedaba nada, así que no mientas basura, ademas no tengo mensajes contigo por lo tanto si dices que hablaste algo conmigo seras tu otro troll y un multinick.

Pon la conversación que supuestamente tuviste conmigo, permiso te doy.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Esto esta lleno de gentuza, tened cuidado, yo quería advertiros de lo que se mueve por aquí y lo estoy consiguiendo.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Yo uno de ellos, esperando un hueco en el que meterme y tenía pensado coger los Pandas que pusisteis aquí de los belgas. Ahora más de 2euros más caros por onza.



Bueno hombre, si vas a largo plazo no te preocupes, ve comprando poco a poco, estas cosas suben y bajan.
Yo me acuerdo de ver onzas a 17€ y pensar "uff, no se, no se" y mira ahora jajaj


----------



## Orooo (31 Ago 2020)

Romanillo sigue aconsejandonos 

Jajaja pero enserio algunos haceis o desaceis con vuestros euros lo que dice un troll como este?

Pero si es un troll cojones. Escribe esas cosas para descojonarse, no se como podeis tomarlo ni medio enserio.

Ademas si os fijais parece la multi de alguien que suele escribir mucho por aqui, y los dos son de granada 

Seguir mejor los consejos de los que llevan aqui años aconsejando y despues seguir vuestra intuicion. Pero no a un troll cojones!


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Yo ya tenía al troll en ignorados antes de sus predicciones y avisé de ello cuando "vendía" plata en el hilo de compraventa... Ignorar al troll es lo único que funciona.

Al tema que hay noticias. Fondos de pensiones subiéndose al carro del oro, el de Texas que aumenta posiciones y el de Ohio que mete un 5% de oro como cobertura:
Ohio Pension Fund Adds Gold Allocation to Hedge Risk, Inflation
Texas Plan Increases Gold Allocation - FIN News

Primero vienen los actores institucionales y luego ya entrará el público en general que lo hará a precios mucho más altos que provocará la mayor transferencia de riqueza de este siglo. Recordemos la gráfica burbujear por excelencia:




Dando por valida esa gráfica, los actores institucionales se posicionan fuertemente has que se han superado con claridad los anteriores máximos. Estamos en ello todavía...

Eso sí, en este caso el cambio de paradigma va a ocurrir dada la imposibilidad de continuar con el sistema monetario actual.
El oro es, en palabras de Soros, la burbuja final y tiene razón:
George Soros Called Gold The 'Ultimate Bubble' Just Two Years Ago

___________

Por otro lado, los principales bancos centrales al unísono van a hacer todo lo posible por superar el anterior objetivo del dos por ciento de inflación. Teniendo en cuenta que no pueden subir los tipos de intereses sin hacer colapsar el sistema, los tipos de intereses reales van a seguir en negativo y bajando tal y como llevan haciendo los últimos 800 años:




Tipos de intereses negativos que hará que el oro continúe subiendo de precio


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 418262
> 
> ...




Disiento de esa evolución, digamos teórica de una burbuja.
Porque más que una burbuja, es una consecuencia lógica. 
El patrón que venga no tiene porque ser ninguno establecido previamente.
Y más bien éste no tiene escapatoria (salvo seguir con más de lo mismo, que al final desembocará en el mismo desenlace).
En un corto medio plazo lo veo más bien así:


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Disiento de esa evolución, digamos teórica de una burbuja.
> Porque más que una burbuja, es una consecuencia lógica.
> El patrón que venga no tiene porque ser ninguno establecido previamente.
> Y más bien éste no tiene escapatoria (salvo seguir con más de lo mismo, que al final desembocará en el mismo desenlace).
> ...



Igualmente acaba en un cambio de paradigma. Pero si, podrían ser esas las fases

El oro es la burbuja definitiva ya que el oro es dinero y lo que realmente ocurre es la sustitución de un tipo de dinero por otro.

Se pueden inflar las bolsas pero las acciones no son dinero

Se pueden inflar los activos inmobiliarios pero la vivienda no es dinero

Se pueden inflar los bonos pero la deuda estatal no es dinero

Pero si se inflan los metales preciosos es distinto porque SON dinero.


----------



## scratch (31 Ago 2020)

Desde la barra del bar.
En ésta gráfica parece que estamos justo al final de la Fase de conciencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2020)

Alguien sabe por que cuando venden un reloj de oro no te dicen el peso total del oro que llevan ?

He estado mirando unos relojes y ni sabiendo el modelo encuentro cuanto oro llevan, solo que es de oro de 18 kilates.

Te venden una cosa por una pasta y no sabes ni lo que tienes entre manos.


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que cuando venden un reloj de oro no te dicen el peso total del oro que llevan ?
> 
> He estado mirando unos relojes y ni sabiendo el modelo encuentro cuanto oro llevan, solo que es de oro de 18 kilates.
> 
> Te venden una cosa por una pasta y no sabes ni lo que tienes entre manos.



dale ostias con un martillo , dependiendo de la cara del vendedor , sera mas o menos gramos
dale al reloj , al vendedor no , que se pensaran que eres un blm


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Yo uno de ellos, esperando un hueco en el que meterme y tenía pensado coger los Pandas que pusisteis aquí de los belgas. Ahora más de 2euros más caros por onza.



“A ver estudiao”, yo en cuanto lo vi pille un buen alijo, ya tengo pandas para alicatar tres cuartos de baño.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que cuando venden un reloj de oro no te dicen el peso total del oro que llevan ?
> 
> He estado mirando unos relojes y ni sabiendo el modelo encuentro cuanto oro llevan, solo que es de oro de 18 kilates.
> 
> Te venden una cosa por una pasta y no sabes ni lo que tienes entre manos.



Aquí, aquí, soy Bruce lee para la gaceta rosa del metal:
Verá. se cuenta, se dice, se rumorea en el hilo, que según las malas lenguas, rumanillo y usted son la misma persona, y que en realidad nunca le vendió esos ya celebérrimos 20 kilos de plata a 500€ el ladrillo, y que la buena referencia que usted le dedicó en el hilo de opiniones de intercambios entre foreros, así como, el propio anuncio en que se indicaba que solo se vendería esa plata a foreros tardofranquistas, no fueron más que parte de la trolleada gigantesca que se ha montado usted ¿Que hay de cierto en estos rumores que circulan entre los metaleros de bien?
Muchas Gracias...


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que cuando venden un reloj de oro no te dicen el peso total del oro que llevan ?
> 
> He estado mirando unos relojes y ni sabiendo el modelo encuentro cuanto oro llevan, solo que es de oro de 18 kilates.
> 
> Te venden una cosa por una pasta y no sabes ni lo que tienes entre manos.



Para que lo compres


----------



## Tichy (1 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Aquí, aquí, soy Bruce lee para la gaceta rosa del metal:
> Verá. se cuenta, se dice, se rumorea en el hilo, que según las malas lenguas, rumanillo y usted son la misma persona, y que en realidad nunca le vendió esos ya celebérrimos 20 kilos de plata a 500€ el ladrillo, y que la buena referencia que usted le dedicó en el hilo de opiniones de intercambios entre foreros, así como, el propio anuncio en que se indicaba que solo se vendería esa plata a foreros tardofranquistas, no fueron más que parte de la trolleada gigantesca que se ha montado usted ¿Que hay de cierto en estos rumores que circulan entre los metaleros de bien?
> Muchas Gracias...



Fiuu. Menuda noticia. Vamos haber (sic) si algún forero analfabeto (rumanillo dixit y pixit) encuentra otras pistas y se incan (otro sic) rodillas.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Sep 2020)

Yo también esperaba (o deseaba) una buena corrección para cargar algo más, pero basándome para ello en el A.T de Depeche


----------



## Daviot (2 Sep 2020)

No precipitarse, creo que @Depeche está en lo cierto y puede venir una corrección. Ese será el momento de cargar algo más, no antes.

Sólo hay que echar un vistazo al gráfico de 4 horas y ver que necesita corregir como el comer. Mantened la posición, reservad la munición.







La mano señala el nivel probable indicado por Depeche. Estamos en precio en dólares y chart de 4 horas.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No precipitarse, creo que @Depeche está en lo cierto y puede venir una corrección. Ese será el momento de cargar algo más, no antes.
> 
> Sólo hay que echar un vistazo al gráfico de 4 horas y ver que necesita corregir como el comer. Mantened la posición, reservad la munición.
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy de acuerdo con @Depeche pero no logro aventurar el timing.

Y ojo a las medias, que las va reventando hacia abajo. Ha perforado la de 50 y está llegando a la de 100. Por debajo la de 200 a 25,6. Bien es cierto que mañana, es posible, legiones de indis jugueteando a apostar por unos cuantos pips la reboten.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2020)

La gráfica del oro puff, como baje un 2% y penetre la base esto se va p'abajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Aquí, aquí, soy Bruce lee para la gaceta rosa del metal:
> Verá. se cuenta, se dice, se rumorea en el hilo, que según las malas lenguas, rumanillo y usted son la misma persona, y que en realidad nunca le vendió esos ya celebérrimos 20 kilos de plata a 500€ el ladrillo, y que la buena referencia que usted le dedicó en el hilo de opiniones de intercambios entre foreros, así como, el propio anuncio en que se indicaba que solo se vendería esa plata a foreros tardofranquistas, no fueron más que parte de la trolleada gigantesca que se ha montado usted ¿Que hay de cierto en estos rumores que circulan entre los metaleros de bien?
> Muchas Gracias...




Yo no compre 20 kg ni dinero tenia para ello en ese momento, fueron bastantes menos kg, no se quien ha hablado de 20 kg ni de cantidades.

Tambien se que esiste de verdad y que en persona no es como en el foro, aunque que diga esto yo tampoco...........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> dale ostias con un martillo , dependiendo de la cara del vendedor , sera mas o menos gramos
> dale al reloj , al vendedor no , que se pensaran que eres un blm



Hombre eso te lo hago con un lingote pero un reloj aostiado perderia parte de su atractivo y potencial uso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

De mi han dicho que soy ya practicamente todos los del foro, nada nuevo.....

Cada vez que alguien mueve un poco esto dicen que soy yo.

Ahora llevo un tiempo mas tranquilo, seguramente los follones que estoy teniendo con la herencia que parece que nunca voy a acabar, mas la pandemia, mas el haber vuelto a querer ser funcionario me tienen chupado y llego sin la mala leche de antaño al foro.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> De mi han dicho que soy ya practicamente todos los del foro, nada nuevo.....
> 
> Cada vez que alguien mueve un poco esto dicen que soy yo.
> 
> Ahora llevo un tiempo mas tranquilo, seguramente los follones que estoy teniendo con la herencia que parece que nunca voy a acabar, mas la pandemia, mas el haber vuelto a querer ser funcionario me tienen chupado y llego sin la mala leche de antaño al foro.



Y tampoco serás el de la foto no?, venga hombre


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No precipitarse, creo que @Depeche está en lo cierto y puede venir una corrección. Ese será el momento de cargar algo más, no antes.
> 
> Sólo hay que echar un vistazo al gráfico de 4 horas y ver que necesita corregir como el comer. Mantened la posición, reservad la munición.
> 
> ...



Coincide con el nivel de la media de 50 sesiones, ¿no?


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Coincide con el nivel de la media de 50 sesiones, ¿no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 420799



Me estaba refiriendo al precio de la plata.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Bueno, hoy parece que ha corregido algo el precio de la plata aunque todavía no parece suficiente. Veremos la semana que viene que sucede.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Para que os hagáis una idea de la magnitud de subida que lleva la plata en este gráfico se pueden comparar los ángulos que formaban las líneas de tendencia en la subida que comenzó en el 2008 y en las de ahora. El gráfico esta vez es en euros y en frecuencia semanal.


----------



## richmond (5 Sep 2020)

Mi pensamiento paco-druckmilleriano:

El oro esta tangencial este mes por que parece que las vacunas son inminentes, solo eso evita que siga subiendo cuando tiene todo el viento de popa, incluyendo el cambio de paradigma de la fed.

A medida que siga avanzando la vacuna, el oro seguira bajando lentamente durante 4-7 meses.
Despues se vera que no hay recuperacion real, con quiebras sonadas a lo Lemhan brother, acompañado de mas "whatever it takes".
En este momento el oro volvera a su senda alcista, repitiendo algo similar a los años 70.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Sep 2020)

Si hay sospechas de que el emisor emite más de lo que tiene, la desconfianza hace que la gente prefiera metálico y quiebre el emisor al no poder redimir su medio de pago en oro. Para evitarlo hay que generar confianza en que son unos custodios honestos:

LBMA, Bank Of England And Commercial Vaults: Increased Transparency Of London Gold Holdings

El mercado de oro de Londres, el Banco de Inglaterra y los bancos comerciales encargados de formar precio van a ser más "transparentes" respecto al estado de inventarios de sus bóvedas. Si no hay trasparencia la desconfianza hace que se prefiera el oro en mano. De ahí las repatriaciones de oro que ha habido que han ido saliendo de las bóvedas de quienes ahora dicen que van a ser más transparentes.

No creo que vayan a calmar nada con esa medida por la que pasan de publicar sus inventarios con tres meses de retraso a hacerlo "sólo" con un mes de retraso. En cualquier caso es un síntoma de que están intentando calmar la desconfianza que perciben hacia su honestidad como custodios y que temen un posible "gold run" de quienes custodian allí su oro (naciones, fondos de inversión, ETFs referidos al oro y grandes fortunas)

El eslabón más débil y quién pagaría el pato más probablemente son los poseedores de ETFs que tienen un papel que dice que el oro que le da valor a su título está guardado en alguna bóveda de alguno de los participantes autorizados por la LBMA. Si buscan generar confianza es porque no la hay.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si hay sospechas de que el emisor emite más de lo que tiene, la desconfianza hace que la gente prefiera metálico y quiebre el emisor al no poder redimir su medio de pago en oro. Para evitarlo hay que generar confianza en que son unos custodios honestos:
> 
> LBMA, Bank Of England And Commercial Vaults: Increased Transparency Of London Gold Holdings
> 
> ...



Excusatio non petita.....

Aunque en esta ocasión me da que si que estaba bien "petita"


----------



## zahoriblanco (7 Sep 2020)

Que pasa que no se mueve la cotización?


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Sep 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Que pasa que no se mueve la cotización?



Supongo que será porque es festivo en EEUU y estaran ya cerrados el resto de mercados...

Pero viendo el panorama cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un cero más en la cotización para que los bancos centrales puedan cuadrar sus cuentas con toda la porquería financiera que acumulan


----------



## Dadaria (8 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supongo que será porque es festivo en EEUU y estaran ya cerrados el resto de mercados...
> 
> Pero viendo el panorama cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un cero más en la cotización para que los bancos centrales puedan cuadrar sus cuentas con toda la porquería financiera que acumulan



Este es nuestro termómetro en ese aspecto

https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supongo que será porque es festivo en EEUU y estaran ya cerrados el resto de mercados...
> 
> Pero viendo el panorama cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un cero más en la cotización para que los bancos centrales puedan cuadrar sus cuentas con toda la porquería financiera que acumulan




En este video vienen a decir lo que comentas.



Resumiendo mucho:

1 Los B.C. saben que las monedas Fiat van a petar 

2 Cada bloque/pais quiere hacer una transición de la moneda papel a la moneda digital

3 La moneda que quiera ganar la hegemonía tendrá que respaldar al menos una parte del valor de la moneda digital en oro. Por eso todos los B.C. están acumulando como posesos

4 La cantidad de dinero que podrán respaldar cuando se haga la conversión dependerá de a) la cantidad de oro que tengas y b) el precio del oro. Por eso ha interesado mantener el precio del oro bajo paro poder acumular, pero cuando saquen la moneda que sustituya al fiat respaldada en oro les interesa que el precio del oro esté muy arriba

y Bonustrack: Cuando los gobiernos saquen las monedas digitales van a entra en competencia con Bitcoins y demás criptos y las intentarán joder por vía fiscal.

Más o menos el megaresumen del video es ese.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En este video vienen a decir lo que comentas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Creeis que el precio del oro esta bajo? 

Yo creo que quizá en los próximos meses suba, pero no que este bajo, no recuerdo muy bien el precio pero mi sensación es que desde 2010 hasta hoy no ha hecho más que subir paulatinamente. 

Al margen de eso, creo que vamos directos a una crisis de aquí a 3-4 años, una UE con países en la zona euro muy débiles (España, Grecia, Italia...), que ya no puede soportar más rescates y donde el euro me parece a mí que puede tambalearse un poco, favoreciendo al oro y el dolar. 

De la posición de USA no me atrevería a lanzar ninguna conjetura.


----------



## Perquesitore (8 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> ¿Creeis que el precio del oro esta bajo?
> 
> Yo creo que quizá en los próximos meses suba, pero no que este bajo, no recuerdo muy bien el precio pero mi sensación es que desde 2010 hasta hoy no ha hecho más que subir paulatinamente.
> 
> ...



Hombre...subir desde 2010...no sé si lo llamaría subir...yo digo que se ha revalorizado un 100%...casi nada...


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Sep 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Hombre...subir desde 2010...no sé si lo llamaría subir...yo digo que se ha revalorizado un 100%...casi nada...



Justo al acabar de escribir el mensaje me fije y si, se ha revalorizado más desde el 2010. 

Yo no compré porque en 2012 siempre leía que la crisis acabaría en 2020 y de entonces hasta ahora el precio se había estabilizado mucho, pero ahora con el covid, la crisis que se viene en España y luego que estoy seguro de que aún llega un terremoto en la Zona Euro, creo que subirá bastante.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Sep 2020)

Mientras escribo cada mensaje pienso en ello. 

¿De que serviría invertir 1000 euros en oro si lo vendes a 3000? Cuando suba, significa que esos 3000 euros no valdrán nada... 

Yo estoy SEGURO que el precio subirá (además, como buen liberal que soy, el oro para mí es básico y lo que imprimen los BC no vale nada). Por tanto, comenzaré a invertir en ello, pero ahí es cuando me surge la duda... 

¿Cuando te desprendes de él? ¿Cuándo suba mucho? ¿Cuándo cambie la referencia? ¿Cuándo la referencia sea el patrón oro? 

Al final el oro es algo a muy largo plazo claro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Sep 2020)

Más que barato o caro el oro es de lo poco sólido a lo que ahora te puedes agarrar en estos momentos en mi opinión:

¿Deuda del Tesoro con intereses negativos y Estados en situación de quiebra técnica ?
¿ Inmuebles para alquileres que nos se van a alquilar y/o con alto riesgo de impago?
¿Acciones de empresas sin actividad y perdiendo dinero a mansalva?
¿Cash que puede inflacionarse hasta quien sabe donde?

Esto lo están empezando a percibir los inversiones institucionales, y ya ha habido noticias de fondos que están empezando a invertir en oro.

Ahora caro y barato son conceptos muy relativos


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (8 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Mientras escribo cada mensaje pienso en ello.
> 
> ¿De que serviría invertir 1000 euros en oro si lo vendes a 3000? Cuando suba, significa que esos 3000 euros no valdrán nada...
> 
> ...



Lo vas a tener que acabar vendiendo si quieres hacer con él. Al estar prohibido usarlo como moneda de cambio te tienes que ir a la unidad económica de tu zona, que es la que sube o baja con respecto al oro. Para muchos tu visión es correcta, el oro ni sube ni baja, lo que sube y baja es resto de bienes y valores, pero como vas a tener que acabar pasando por esa economía cuando quieras hacer algo con tu oro, sales ganando en poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (8 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Mientras escribo cada mensaje pienso en ello.
> 
> ¿De que serviría invertir 1000 euros en oro si lo vendes a 3000? Cuando suba, significa que esos 3000 euros no valdrán nada...
> 
> ...



Te desprendes de él si en algún momento tienes un apuro económico y no te queda otra salida, por eso es un seguro.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Sep 2020)

Si mi sensación es sencilla, ¿tienes 50.000 euros ahorrados? Mejor en oro que en euros.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Mientras escribo cada mensaje pienso en ello.
> 
> ¿De que serviría invertir 1000 euros en oro si lo vendes a 3000? Cuando suba, significa que esos 3000 euros no valdrán nada...
> 
> ...



Sí, parece una paradoja, pero...

Ejemplo.
Tienes 1000 trólares ahora.
Con esos 1000 se puede pagar el alquiler de una vivienda durante 2 meses. O se puede comer durante dos meses, etc. (redondeo cifras)
Los cambias por una moneda.

Pasado un tiempo, los que valía 1000 de antes ahora vale 10.000. Cosas de las maquinitas y los maquinistas.
Si hubieras conservado tus 1000: Puedes pagar 6 días de alquiler de vivienda. O se puede comer durante 6 días.
Si tienes la moneda y la cambias ahora por 10.000. Puedes pagar 60 días de alquiler o comer durante 60 días.

Se podría decir, ¿Y si nadie te da 10.000 por la moneda?
Vale.
Pero en 6000 años no ha pasado. Y el no ya lo tengo (que el papel no valga nada con el paso del tiempo)

Es como un seguro anti todo. Ya se pueden pelear, ya pueden hundir el mercado inmobiliario a base de okupas, inmigración, inseguridad, impuestos, ya pueden hundir lo que quieran. No tienes que preocuparte tanto de eso. Y seguramente conseguirás mantener el fruto de tu trabajo.

O al menos eso dicen


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Sep 2020)

Yo lo veo de otra manera, compras oro hace un año y pico a 1165 euros onza, mas o menos yo lo compre a eso.


Lo vendes ahora en 1650 euros onza, ( por ejemplo )


Son 485 euros que tienes ahora mas que hace un año, si ademas tuviste la oportunidad de comprar almenos 4 o 5 onzas a ese precio, vamos a poner 5, pues entonces tienes 2425 euros mas, con este dinero ya tienes el gasto de servicios de Scort pagado para todo el año, otra cosa es que seas un vicioso de cojones y no te de ni para un mes con los 2425 euros.

Ya puse este tema hace tiempo en el foro y me tomaban por loco, he puesto cantidades aleatorias sin mirar mucho por poner el ejemplo.

Aqui mi tema; Follar gratis si es posible.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo veo de otra manera, compras oro hace un año y pico a 1165 euros onza, mas o menos yo lo compre a eso.
> 
> 
> Lo vendes ahora en 1650 euros onza, ( por ejemplo )
> ...



Pero en ese año y pico las cosas también suben. Así que la ganancia también se diluye.
Además al comprar y vender en un intervalo de tiempo de un año, las pérdidas de comisiones y gastos también disminuyen esa ganancia.

O sea, que sí, que se puede ganar un dinerillo extra, comprando y vendiendo. Pero...
Tienes que acertar con los tiempos, invertir tiempo (y dinero), estar bastante detrás de todo, de cuándo comprar, cuándo vender, a quién, cómo, etc.

Esa es una faceta de este material, como con cualquier otro bien que se compra y vende. Con la ventaja de que sabes que no te lo vas a comer con patatas o se va a estropear, etc. 
Pero también estás dejando de lado la contribución con los señores de mordor. Otros negocios así también van dejando.

Esa es la cara b.

Y luego está la cara A.

Hay gente que le gusta la cara b y a otra la cara A. Dos caras de la misma moneda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero en ese año y pico las cosas también suben. Así que la ganancia también se diluye.
> Además al comprar y vender en un intervalo de tiempo de un año, las pérdidas de comisiones y gastos también disminuyen esa ganancia.
> 
> O sea, que sí, que se puede ganar un dinerillo extra, comprando y vendiendo. Pero...
> ...




Te entiendo, pero comisiones no creo que haya, te hablo de fisico, compras en X euros y vendes en X euros de forma personal.

Acertar en tiempos si, pero se veia muy claro que iba a subir del precio en el que estaba, ahora ya no podria decir en el precio al que esta ahora, creo que seguira subiendo pero no podria estar muy seguro.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te entiendo, pero comisiones no creo que haya, te hablo de fisico, compras en X euros y vendes en X euros de forma personal.
> 
> Acertar en tiempos si, pero se veia muy claro que iba a subir del precio en el que estaba, ahora ya no podria decir en el precio al que esta ahora, creo que seguira subiendo pero no podria estar muy seguro.



Comisiones, me refiero a que es un mundo apretado. Todo el que compra-vende quiere sacar algo.
Entonces, lo normal es que cuando tú vayas a comprar, habrá un sobre precio sobre el valor actual, para que el que vende pueda ganar algo.
Y luego cuando tú vendas, tendrás que ajustar precios a la competencia.
Al final los márgenes se van acotando.
Claro que si pillas buena época, ganas. Como el que heredó un piso de su abuelo comprado en los 70 por 300.000 y vendido en los 2000 por 35 millones, o haciendo uso de él, alquilándolo por 500 €, etc.

Pero luego viene la época mala y no salen las cuentas siempre.

Ahora por ejemplo, si quieres hacer eso, tienes que poner una pasta (tanto en pisos como en metal), ¿Obtendrás ganancia? ¿Y cuándo?
No se ve tan fácil. 
Aunque dicen que va a subir "to the moon", bueno.... pero de momento tienes que poner la pasta. Y si sube tanto, cuando vendas y recuperes, tendrás unos papeles muy devaluados, que si los cambias por bienes vale, pero si no, pues tampoco será la panacea. Y en ese momento has dejado de tener el seguro.

Y con lo del tiranovirus y demás, te puedes encontrar con que cierren colegios, no haya turistas, y sea difícil colocar un alquiler decente...
De trabajo ya ni hablo.... 
Así que.... hay que hilar fino


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Sep 2020)

Peak oil o no, es caso es que en los últimos días se ha desplomado un 15% el precio del petróleo anticipándose a la segunda ola de la crisis.

En cambio, parece que el mercado de los metales preciosos se va estabilizando:
Entspannung am Edelmetallmarkt: Warum der „Spread“ als Krisen-Thermometer funktioniert

Los spreads en las tiendas alemanas se acercan a niveles previos situándose en torno al 5% lejos de los niveles superiores al 8% que llegó a haber. Ha disminuido tanto para monedas como para lingotes.

También se ve que tanto la lease rate como el GOFO van volviendo a valores normales:





A ver qué ocurre si hay segunda ola vírica...


----------



## romanillo (9 Sep 2020)

Preparaos que ya se ha viendo venir la gran ostiandel oro y la plata, algo similar a lo que esta ocurriendo con Tesla.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (9 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Preparaos que ya se ha viendo venir la gran ostiandel oro y la plata, algo similar a lo que esta ocurriendo con Tesla.



No tienen nada que ver. 

El oro es un valor refugio a largo plazo cuyo precio ha aumentado en los últimos 30 años y seguirá subiendo a cuanta más incertidumbre económica haya. 

Realmente si bajo ahora el oro, lo que haré será comprar más. 

Yo ya me he propuesto comprar cada mes una cantidad fija de oro, este como este el precio, y dentro de 10 años veremos que pasa.


----------



## Higadillas (9 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Preparaos que ya se ha viendo venir la gran ostiandel oro y la plata, algo similar a lo que esta ocurriendo con Tesla.




Grande. Ha vuelto!


----------



## Aqua Toffana (9 Sep 2020)

Por abrir un minidebate dentro del hilo. 

¿Que situaciones sociopolíticas creéis que pueden suceder para que el oro siga subiendo?

Desde luego que una segunda ola de coronavirus lo dispararía, pero yo quiero ir a un plazo 4-5 años:

- Cualquier tipo de traba al dinero físico creo que hará que suba el oro, pero no veo a ningún gobierno serio capaz de hacerlo

- La quiebra de los sistemas de pensiones de países como España o Italia creo que también podrían hacer que la Zona Euro se tambalee bastante. 

- ¿Japón? Con una deuda de más del 200% del PIB no sé si puede quebrar, pero no sé si eso puede afectar mucho al precio del oro. 

Creo que además, en USA seguirá Donald Trump, por lo que serán 4 años más si USA metiéndose en guerras.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Por abrir un minidebate dentro del hilo.
> 
> ¿Que situaciones sociopolíticas creéis que pueden suceder para que el oro siga subiendo?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que casi cualquier cosa podría dispararlo. La situación actual cada vez me recuerda más al efecto mariposa, a la teoría del caos.

¿ y si a los griegos o a los turcos se les va la pinza ?
¿ Y si la vacuna de AstraZeneca si que causa efectos secundarios digamos que "molestos" ?
¿ Y si no gana el Trumpero y gana el "gagá" de Biden ?

-- mode PACO ON --
*¿ Y si Ferreras y Roja María empiezan a contar noticias de verdad, como la de los Psoziatas que han entrado en la carcel por corrupción hace unos días, aunque les joda a Narciso y al Coletas ?*
-- mode PACO OFF --


----------



## Erzam (9 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que caiga un meteorito hecho de oro puro, no se me ocurre otra razón que haga que el oro baje.



Que Elon Musk se dedique a la mineria espacial ?


----------



## Aqua Toffana (9 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que caiga un meteorito hecho de oro puro, no se me ocurre otra razón que haga que el oro baje.
> 
> Pero creo que en ese caso el precio del oro seria el menor de nuestros problemas, así que no, eso tampoco...
> 
> El mercado alcista del oro es imparable, va a ser un espectáculo, pero creo que el de la plata lo será bastante mas... solo hay que tener paciencia, es cuestión de tiempo.



Yo la plata no la veo tanto. 

Si bien es cierto que al final, cuando sube uno, el otro también, como los Bitcoins y el Etherium o Tesla y NIO.


----------



## MIP (9 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Preparaos que ya se ha viendo venir la gran ostiandel oro y la plata, algo similar a lo que esta ocurriendo con Tesla.



Pronostico que algún día acertarás.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Pronostico que algún día acertarás.



Desde luego. Hasta un reloj parado con el mecanismo roto, da correctamente la hora dos veces al día.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

Yo sigo pensando que el oro lo vamos a ver este mes a 1.765 dólares.


----------



## Daviot (10 Sep 2020)

Todos los escenarios se contemplan pero cada vez se fortalece más ese soporte de los 1923 dólares. No obstante el dedo de la mano amarilla señala tu pronóstico (@Depeche) en precio y fecha límite.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (10 Sep 2020)

Conocéis webs o páginas fiables donde se pueda ver el dinero que emiten los bancos centrales, inflación y demás? 

Creo que al final es ahí donde hay que fijarse.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Conocéis webs o páginas fiables donde se pueda ver el dinero que emiten los bancos centrales, inflación y demás?
> 
> Creo que al final es ahí donde hay que fijarse.



https://www.usdebtclock.org/index.html 

Más o menos fiable para saber los datos useños. Con todo lo que han imprimido, la onza de oro tendría que estar en 30.000 dólares


----------



## Dadaria (10 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me quedo con la plata a 4.090 trolares



Yo también


----------



## Erzam (10 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me quedo con la plata a 4.090 trolares


----------



## estupeharto (10 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me quedo con la plata a 4.090 trolares



A ese precio, más bien la vende floro y medio


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Sep 2020)

Lleva un tiempo tontorroneando en torno a los 2000....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lleva un tiempo tontorroneando en torno a los 2000....



Pero bueno, DubitativeMan ¿Donde se ha metido vuestra merced? Se le ha echado mucho de menos. Ni se imagina usted la mierda de trolls que hemos tenido en su ausencia. Cuando nos abandona, su hueco lo ocupa lo peor de cada casa. Haga usted el favor de prodigarse más.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pero bueno, DubitativeMan ¿Donde se ha metido vuestra merced? Se le ha echado mucho de menos. Ni se imagina usted la mierda de trolls que hemos tenido en su ausencia. Cuando nos abandona, su hueco lo ocupa lo peor de cada casa. Haga usted el favor de prodigarse más.



Buenas....na de vacaciones de proximidad....llevaba 5 años sin hacer.....y tambien medio preparandome para la temporada 2020-2021....


----------



## Forcopula (11 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Buenas....na de vacaciones de proximidad....llevaba 5 años sin hacer.....y tambien medio preparandome para la temporada 2020-2021....



Que el tiempo le de a ustec tantos leuros como puntos suspensivos prodiga en sus mensajes


----------



## Aqua Toffana (12 Sep 2020)

Confío en que baje un poco, 1700 o así, para luego volver a subir.

No sé vosotros, yo voy con el oro a muerte de cara a 10 años vista, por lo que una bajada ahora haría que metiese algo más.

Espero tener invertidos 5000 euros en oro para 2025 y veremos en cuanto hasta entonces.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Confío en que baje un poco, 1700 o así, para luego volver a subir.
> 
> No sé vosotros, yo *voy con el oro a muerte* de cara a 10 años vista, por lo que una bajada ahora haría que metiese algo más.
> 
> Espero tener invertidos* 5000 euros en oro para 2025* y veremos en cuanto hasta entonces.


----------



## vdke (13 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Confío en que baje un poco, 1700 o así, para luego volver a subir.
> 
> No sé vosotros, yo voy con el oro a muerte de cara a 10 años vista, por lo que una bajada ahora haría que metiese algo más.
> 
> Espero tener invertidos 5000 euros en oro para 2025 y veremos en cuanto hasta entonces.



Pobre...
Mira que ricas:


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


>



jajajajjajaajaja

Sé que puede parecer poco, pero es que tengo bastantes cosas que hacer por medio.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Pobre...
> Mira que ricas:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 429529



1. ¿Son tuyas?
2. ¿Cuánto hay?
3. ¿De donde los has sacado?


----------



## wolfy (13 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Pobre...
> Mira que ricas:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 429529



Ja Ja Ja. vdke el chocolatero te vamos a llamar.


----------



## rober69 (13 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Todos los escenarios se contemplan pero cada vez se fortalece más ese soporte de los 1923 dólares. No obstante el dedo de la mano amarilla señala tu pronóstico (@Depeche) en precio y fecha límite.



Hola Daviot, ¿podrías poner un gráfico de la plata?

gracias


----------



## scratch (13 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Pobre...
> Mira que ricas:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 429529



¿Veis como el oro sí se come?


----------



## vdke (13 Sep 2020)

wolfy dijo:


> Ja Ja Ja. vdke el chocolatero te vamos a llamar.



No tenéis ni idea de invertir en monedas.

Tanta moneda de mierda de colección y tanta serie especial... que si de los Simpson:








Que si de Star Wars:


































Que si del Rey León:









Que si de Disney:













Que si de dinosaurios:









Que si de pokemon:



















Que es que no tenéis ni idea...
Las realmente* buenas buenas,* son las que Joyería el Andorrano sólo vende* a los clientes MUY VIP*, que tras años y años han ganado su confianza compra tras compra. Y así puedes acceder a la serie más esperada de todas las series de monedas de inversión habidas y por haber. Más complicadas de comprar que un Rolex Submariner de este año en acero y de conservación más complicada que tener un pastel en la mano y ser un tragaldabas.... señores y señoras, la serie Pepa Pig:


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Confío en que baje un poco, 1700 o así, para luego volver a subir.
> 
> No sé vosotros, yo voy con el oro a muerte de cara a 10 años vista, por lo que una bajada ahora haría que metiese algo más.
> 
> Espero tener invertidos 5000 euros en oro para 2025 y veremos en cuanto hasta entonces.





rober69 dijo:


> Hola Daviot, ¿podrías poner un gráfico de la plata?
> 
> gracias



Gráfico del precio de la plata en dólares y en frecuencia diaria.


----------



## Desplumado (14 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de invertir en monedas.
> 
> Tanta moneda de mierda de colección y tanta serie especial... que si de los Simpson:
> 
> ...



Sabía que tenía que comprar esa colección...no le hago caso más a mi "guanoradar"


----------



## rober69 (14 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Gráfico del precio de la plata en dólares y en frecuencia diaria.



Gracias, pedía un gráfico para ver otra opinión, a ver que te parece, en gráfico logarítmico, la alcista en estos momentos pasaría por 24,2$ y llegaría en 8-9 jornadas a 25$ donde debiera haber buen soporte, vistas las 2 anteriores subidas de la plata a máximos, mucha corrección me parece retroceder a 22
https://invst.ly/s4c79


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

How Much Silver Is Above Ground? | Voima Gold

No sé si era en este hilo o en el otro dónde se hablaba de cuantas toneladas de plata ya minada existen. Dejo aquí un par de gráficos sacados del link anterior:




Posiblemente estemos cerca de las 1.800.000 toneladas actualmente. Por sectores estaría distribuida así:


----------



## Dadaria (14 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> How Much Silver Is Above Ground? | Voima Gold
> 
> No sé si era en este hilo o en el otro dónde se hablaba de cuantas toneladas de plata ya minada existen. Dejo aquí un par de gráficos sacados del link anterior:
> 
> ...



En el de oro y plata. Ese artículo ya lo ví hace un tiempo, el problema venía no tanto por estimar el total de plata minada, como por las existencias actuales de plata, teniendo en cuenta que es a la vez un metal precioso y un producto industrial, ampliamente utilizado y poco reciclado.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (14 Sep 2020)

Una duda. 

Quiero comprar oro físico. 

Soy de Madrid, ¿cual es el mejor sitio para comprarlo? ¿Se rigen por el precio real o me pondrán el precio que les salga de los cojones? 

¿Me recomendáis algún formato? 

Creo que hay a partir de 1 gramo, que lo venden como si fueran pastillas de medicina, supongo que empezaría por ese. 

Monedas no quiero, sé que tienen el valor añadido de ser colección, pero realmente paso.


----------



## vdke (14 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> Quiero comprar oro físico.
> 
> ...



Error.
Sea o no colección (aunque pagas por la acuñación) debes tener en cuenta la facilidad o no de venta y a qué mercado quieres dirigirte en ese momento. Si quieres vertelas con el típico *compro oro*, o con algún fulano que aprecie tu inversión en una moneda mucho más difícil de falsificar por reconocer ese formato más allá que un simplón lingote.

Y te digo más, comprar gramos es de jonkys.


----------



## Dadaria (14 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> How Much Silver Is Above Ground? | Voima Gold
> 
> No sé si era en este hilo o en el otro dónde se hablaba de cuantas toneladas de plata ya minada existen. Dejo aquí un par de gráficos sacados del link anterior:
> 
> ...



También tenemos artículos como este

Silver Supply

En el que te redirigen a este otro

How The Coming Silver Price Bubble Will Develop :: The Market Oracle ::

En el cual te dicen que el 90% de la plata minada se ha perdido, pues al estar tan barata, no valía la pena reciclarla. Es cierto que en las últimas décadas se ha consumido mucha plata, y que desde 2015 la producción es deficitaria, pero viniendo de donde viene el artículo, me parece un poco "sospechoso". He ahí el dilema, entre artículos tan "optimistas" como el anteriormente citado, y otros como el de voima, del cual me inclino a pensar que pueda estar más cerca de la realidad que el de JMBullion.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> También tenemos artículos como este
> 
> Silver Supply
> 
> ...



Más de la mitad de la demanda de plata es monetaria o joyería que suele atesorarse por lo creo que no se haya perdido el 90% de la plata extraída...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

En el telediario de A3:

El precio del oro se ha revalorizado un 30% con la crisis del coronavirus

*El precio del oro se ha revalorizado un 30% con la crisis del coronavirus*
_El valor del oro no ha dejado de aumentar durante la pandemia de coronavirus. Una subida motivada por el batacazo de las bolsas que ha llegado a situar el precio de la onza por encima de los 2.000 dólares.
Que *el oro se ha revalorizado durante la crisis del coronavirus* es un hecho. Así lo indican los precios de este metal durante los últimos meses marcados por la *pandemia*. El mes pasado el valor de la onza superó la barrera de los 2.000 dólares (unos 1.688 euros).

*El oro se ha revalorizado en un 30%* desde que comenzó el año, a pesar de que esta subida se ha frenado durante las dos últimas semanas. Esta situación se debe al batacazo de las bolsas durante la crisis provocada por la pandemia.

Pero también hay inversores que aprovechan esta* subida del oro* para poner sus ahorros en este valor refugio. Lo cierto es que desde que comenzó el año, *el precio del oro no ha parado de subir*. Quien a principios de año compró un pequeño lingote de 50 gramos por algo más de 2.000 euros, ahora ve como su precio se ha revalorizado hasta los casi 3.000.

Además, se puede empezar invirtiendo poco y de manera directa, *comprando lingotes o monedas en tiendas especializadas*. Desde 150 euros ya se puede invertir en oro físico. Siempre hay quien encuentra oportunidades en las grandes crisis._

Una golondrina no hace verano... A ver si sale el tema en más medios y se confirma la tendencia.

En un contexto de cambio de sistema monetario, a los Estados les interesa que su población tenga oro ya que ese oro será necesario para recapitalizar el sistema financiero. Además, la posesión de oro por parte de los ciudadanos ayuda a que la transición sea más fácil de gestionar ya que habrá menos gente que se quede con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Soy de la opinión que nada sale en los medios sin permiso de los de arriba...


----------



## Dadaria (14 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más de la mitad de la demanda de plata es monetaria o joyería que suele atesorarse por lo creo que no se haya perdido el 90% de la plata extraída...



De 1,751,000 toneladas, suponiendo que las 852,000 t que nos quedan de uso industrial se hubieran perdido todas, nos quedarían un total de 899,000 t entre bullion, monedas y, sobre todo, joyas. A eso habría que sumar las posibles reservas que puedan quedar bajo tierra, y puesto que se estima que el ratio en mineral oro-plata es de 1/10, estas reservas podrían estar entre las 200.000 y las 540.000 toneladas. (según este artículo quedan 54,000 t de oro bajo tierra, de un total de 197,000 t que se han minado How much gold has been mined? | World Gold Council)

Con todos estos datos (vosotros tenéis bastantes más conocimientos, yo hace relativamente poco que llevo siguiendo estos asuntos), podríamos estimar las reservas totales de plata en existencia entre 1,5 - 1,1 millones de toneladas, por lo que el ratio físico oro-plata podría ser de 4,4 - 7 onzas de plata por 1 de oro.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (14 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Error.
> Sea o no colección (aunque pagas por la acuñación) debes tener en cuenta la facilidad o no de venta y a qué mercado quieres dirigirte en ese momento. Si quieres vertelas con el típico *compro oro*, o con algún fulano que aprecie tu inversión en una moneda mucho más difícil de falsificar por reconocer ese formato más allá que un simplón lingote.
> 
> Y te digo más, comprar gramos es de jonkys.



Es otra cosa que también pienso, compras oro físico, ok, ¿y donde lo vendes cuando llegue el momento? 

No sé, ¿vosotros por donde empezásteis?


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Es otra cosa que también pienso, compras oro físico, ok, ¿y donde lo vendes cuando llegue el momento?
> 
> No sé, ¿vosotros por donde empezásteis?



Se empieza por comprar, y ya después viene lo de vender... 
El oro es lo más líquido (facilidad de volver a fiat) puedes vender en el 99% de los casos, al mismo que se lo compraste, todos los vendedores profesionales recompran el metal con diferenciales entre 3 a 8%, Francia, Suiza y Bélgica anda sobre un 3/5%, en estos últimos países puedes adquirir el metal en los mismos bancos comerciales y por supuesto recompran entre un 3/5%, también en ellos puedes abrir cuentas en metal, en las cuales puedes tener cualquier divisa, gramos de oro según te interese, con lo que comprar o vender es un click, y por supuesto por ventanilla puedes retirar el metal sin cargos cuando te plazca.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (14 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Se empieza por comprar, y ya después viene lo de vender...
> El oro es lo más líquido (facilidad de volver a fiat) puedes vender en el 99% de los casos, al mismo que se lo compraste, todos los vendedores profesionales recompran el metal con diferenciales entre 3 a 8%, Francia, Suiza y Bélgica anda sobre un 3/5%, en estos últimos países puedes adquirir el metal en los mismos bancos comerciales y por supuesto recompran entre un 3/5%, también en ellos puedes abrir cuentas en metal, en las cuales puedes tener cualquier divisa, gramos de oro según te interese, con lo que comprar o vender es un click, y por supuesto por ventanilla puedes retirar el metal sin cargos cuando te plazca.



Suena muy bien, ¿pero en España?

He buscado sitios donde se vende oro en España, pero no sé, prefiero preguntar por aquí.


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Suena muy bien, ¿pero en España?
> 
> He buscado sitios donde se vende oro en España, pero no sé, prefiero preguntar por aquí.



En España, Andorrano, Degussa, Ciode, Dracma Metales, también numismaticas tipo Martin Ramos, también puedes en casas de subastas que tienen subastas especiales de inversión, digamos que no hay la facilidad de Alemania, Suiza, Austria, Francia, Bélgica pero tampoco es de lo peor, opciones hay bastantes, y cada día son más competítibas.


----------



## vdke (14 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el telediario de A3:
> 
> El precio del oro se ha revalorizado un 30% con la crisis del coronavirus
> 
> ...



Bueno a ver. En el 2005/2006 china recomendó/obligó a todos sus ciudadanos a ahorrar en oro. Ya sabemos lo obedientes que son los chinos con su gobierno y hubo una fiebre de compra. Tras eso unos años más tarde el partido comunista chino obligó/recomendó a todos los ahorradores a cambiar su oro por acciones de empresas chinas. 

Yo he visto con mis propios ojitos lo primero (2005) y lo contentos que estaban con sus lingotitos comprados en máquinas espendedoras. Y lo segundo (2011). Finales de 2011, cuando una simple vendedora de castañas callejera paró su motocicleta/sidecar con su negocio acuestas, al lado de una sucursal bancaria cercana a la ciudad prohibida. Comprobaba como iban sus acciones entrando en el ordenador que una sucursal bancaria que tenía exproceso para que los usuarios aún sin internet ni en casa ni en móvil comprobaran sus valores. Preguntada pq estaba tan contenta nos comento (mientras esperabamos cola para cambiar nuestros leuros por juanes) como en cosa de 2 años sus acciones habían subido de lo que eran unos 120.000 a unos 287.000€. Y que antes su ahorro en oro le había supuesto tb una revalorización de x2. Gran parte de su capital era ahorro propio arrejuntado con una buena pasta que le habían dado por la recalificación de una zona en donde ahora se habían construido un par de rascacielos y donde toda su estirpe había vivido antaño en una barriada de pudongs.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

Dejo algunos vídeos sobre Trump y el oro.
En su campaña electoral:


Prefiere oro a cash:


Estaría muy bien volver al patrón oro, el problema es que ya no tenemos el oro, el oro lo tienen otros países:


Tiene cierta predilección por el oro...



__________

@Dadaria , este artículo te va a interesar respecto al tema de cuánta plata hay en la superficie:
Warning: Misleading Silver Supply and Demand Data | Voima Gold



Por mucho uso industrial que tenga, su correlación con el oro deja claro que se comporta como un metal monetario más que como una materia prima. Y por tanto, es atesorado principalmente...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Bueno a ver. En el 2005/2006 china recomendó/obligó a todos sus ciudadanos a ahorrar en oro. Ya sabemos lo obedientes que son los chinos con su gobierno y hubo una fiebre de compra. Tras eso unos años más tarde el partido comunista chino obligó/recomendó a todos los ahorradores a cambiar su oro por acciones de empresas chinas.
> 
> Yo he visto con mis propios ojitos lo primero (2005) y lo contentos que estaban con sus lingotitos comprados en máquinas espendedoras. Y lo segundo (2011). Finales de 2011, cuando una simple vendedora de castañas callejera paró su motocicleta/sidecar con su negocio acuestas, al lado de una sucursal bancaria cercana a la ciudad prohibida. Comprobaba como iban sus acciones entrando en el ordenador que una sucursal bancaria que tenía exproceso para que los usuarios aún sin internet ni en casa ni en móvil comprobaran sus valores. Preguntada pq estaba tan contenta nos comento (mientras esperabamos cola para cambiar nuestros leuros por juanes) como en cosa de 2 años sus acciones habían subido de lo que eran unos 120.000 a unos 287.000€. Y que antes su ahorro en oro le había supuesto tb una revalorización de x2. Gran parte de su capital era ahorro propio arrejuntado con una buena pasta que le habían dado por la recalificación de una zona en donde ahora se habían construido un par de rascacielos y donde toda su estirpe había vivido antaño en una barriada de pudongs.



Muy interesante lo que comenta. Teniendo en cuenta que en China está prohibido exportar oro, todo lo que vendieron sus ciudadanos posiblemente acabase en manos del gobierno o del sector financiero a cambio de fiat recién impreso con el que los ciudadanos financiaron a las empresas estatales y paraestatales (win-win)

Vive usted allí? Si es así, avísenos de qué recomienda el gobierno a sus ciudadanos ahora. Muchas gracias


----------



## vdke (14 Sep 2020)

No. No he vivido en china pero si en el sureste asiático. Ahora estoy moviendome entre Ucrania, Georgia y España.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (15 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo algunos vídeos sobre Trump y el oro.
> En su campaña electoral:
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquier ser humano con capacidades cognitivas normales y menos de 5 diptrías en cada ojo tiene predilección por el oro. No se llaman metales preciosos por sus usos industriales ni capacidades curativas. La gente quiere oro por que es bonito, desde la edad de bronce hasta hoy.

Ya sé que ya lo sabéis, sólo quería decirlo.


----------



## Membroza (15 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo algunos vídeos sobre Trump y el oro.
> En su campaña electoral:
> 
> 
> ...



En materia económica, los EEUU no van a tener mejor presidente que Trump.

El cabrón además hace de presidente trader, comentando los índices en Twitter, jaja.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Sep 2020)

Monarquía bananera.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Es otra cosa que también pienso, compras oro físico, ok, ¿y donde lo vendes cuando llegue el momento?
> 
> No sé, ¿vosotros por donde empezásteis?



En el foro o por wallapop y similares es donde obtendrás las menores horquillas.


----------



## Daviot (16 Sep 2020)

rober69 dijo:


> Gracias, pedía un gráfico para ver otra opinión, a ver que te parece, en gráfico logarítmico, la alcista en estos momentos pasaría por 24,2$ y llegaría en 8-9 jornadas a 25$ donde debiera haber buen soporte, vistas las 2 anteriores subidas de la plata a máximos, mucha corrección me parece retroceder a 22
> https://invst.ly/s4c79



Sí, la corrección es mucha pero esa predicción no es mía es del Oráculo de burbuja también llamado @Depeche quién ya acertó en un hilo antiguo, casi con precisión quirúrgica, los precios a los que llegaría la plata. 

De momento toca esperar pero si es verdad que la plata lleva una subida muy vertical por lo que si corrige nos da la oportunidad de comprar a mejores precios y de que entren nuevos inversores.


----------



## Daviot (16 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> Quiero comprar oro físico.
> 
> ...



En Madrid tienes varias tiendas físicas pero suelen ser algo o un poco más caras que las que hay online.

El mejor formato es la onza (31,1 gramos) porque suele ser donde menos premium hay. Los lingotillos de 1 gramos llevan mucho premium o sobrespot. Es decir que si el precio del oro que ahora cotiza a 53 euros gramo y tú lo compras a 62 te están aplicando un sobrespot de 9 euros.

Si multiplicas ese sobrespot sobre cada gramo por los 31,1 gramos de una onza te salen 279,9 euros, mientras que si compras una onza de oro, hoy en día te aplican sobre 80 euros de sobrespot aproximadamente. Luego en principio estás palmando 200 euros.

Las monedas no son para tener un valor añadido de colección, que también puede ser, pero principalmente se compran monedas como medida de seguridad ya que son más difíciles de falsificar que un lingote ya que tienes el diámetro el espesor y el peso. Si a esto añades que algunas monedas como el Maple canadiense añaden más medidas antifalsificación pues entonces tienes más seguridad tú y el que te lo vaya a comprar en un futuro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo algunos vídeos sobre Trump y el oro.
> En su campaña electoral:
> 
> 
> ...



Añado esta foto para mi tambien representativa: el haber elegido a Andrew Jackson como cuadro para el despacho oval (paradogico el hecho de que era democrata...)

Jackson, presidente que se cargo el 2º banco central americano, librando una dura batalla.

Andrew Jackson’s Speech Against Central Banksters as True Today as in 1832







Es Trump contra la financializacion parasitaria globalista Clintoniano-China... No le van a dejar ganar en Noviembre, bajo ningun concepto. 
El caos esta servido.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Sep 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Añado esta foto para mi tambien representativa: el haber elegido a Andrew Jackson como cuadro para el despacho oval (paradogico el hecho de que era democrata...)
> 
> Jackson, presidente que se cargo el 2º banco central americano, librando una dura batalla.
> 
> ...



Cuando preguntaron a Andrew Jackson qué era lo más destacado de su vida política, respondió: "Yo maté al Banco".

Si que es significativo tenerlo bien visible para enviar un mensaje a quién lo entienda correctamente. Por supuesto enmarcado en oro...


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Sep 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Añado esta foto para mi tambien representativa: el haber elegido a Andrew Jackson como cuadro para el despacho oval (paradogico el hecho de que era democrata...)
> 
> Jackson, presidente que se cargo el 2º banco central americano, librando una dura batalla.
> 
> ...



Imagino que en el despacho oval nada queda al azar, y ese cuadro es una clara declaración de intenciones, además Trump no tiene pelos en la lengua, y sabemos de sus ataques constantes a la Fed, al igual que también su "simpatía" hacia el oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Sep 2020)

Veo que tienes bastante claro que Trump no podrá reelegirse.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Sep 2020)

Yo creo que Trump va a ganar ( o le van a dejar ganar). Han puesto a un rival putapénico para que gane Trump. Pero va a ser un caramelo envenenado, la izquierda discutirá el resultado de las elecciones, y se hablará de amaño, y paralelamente la calle va a arder (más).

En fin un escenario nada halagüeño tanto is gana como si no.


----------



## Perquesitore (17 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares



Yo, con que se fuera a la mitad, me echaba a dormir....


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## Aqua Toffana (17 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> En Madrid tienes varias tiendas físicas pero suelen ser algo o un poco más caras que las que hay online.
> 
> El mejor formato es la onza (31,1 gramos) porque suele ser donde menos premium hay. Los lingotillos de 1 gramos llevan mucho premium o sobrespot. Es decir que si el precio del oro que ahora cotiza a 53 euros gramo y tú lo compras a 62 te están aplicando un sobrespot de 9 euros.
> 
> ...



Curioso lo de las monedas ¿alguna tienda en especial recomendable? 

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Daviot (17 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Curioso lo de las monedas ¿alguna tienda en especial recomendable?
> 
> Muchas gracias !



Yo suelo comprar online pero aprovechando que vives en Madrid puedes ir a ver unas 3 o 4 que hay y así ves físicamente las monedas y puedes comprar la que más te guste o comparar con los precios online.

Ciode ........................... C/ Sancho Davila, 32, Madrid
Degussa ......................... Calle de Velázquez, 2 Madrid
Oroshop............................. Albasanz, 14 Bis, 3º I , Madrid 
Oroexpress............................ Calle Eloy Gonzalo 9, Madrid 

Creo que las más interesantes según he oído de otras personas son las 2 primeras.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Sep 2020)

@Daviot 
Convendría añadir a esa lista a:

The Gold House Online ........................... C/ Alcalá, 337 - Local 22, Madrid


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar online pero aprovechando que vives en Madrid puedes ir a ver unas 3 o 4 que hay y así ves físicamente las monedas y puedes comprar la que más te guste o comparar con los precios online.
> 
> Ciode ........................... C/ Sancho Davila, 32, Madrid
> Degussa ......................... Calle de Velázquez, 2 Madrid
> ...



Yo recomiendo en Madrid a the gold House en calle Alcalá 337. Muy buen trato y buenos precios para comprar y vender. También permiten empeñar monedas lo cual viene bien para momentos puntuales que necesites liquidez.


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Veo que tienes bastante claro que Trump no podrá reelegirse.



Biden tiene claros problemas cognitivos, llega a la recta final de la campaña justo, justo (por eso no quieren ni oir hablar de debates en directo, cara a cara... Trump se lo merendaria estando al 100% de facultades mentales, imaginaros con demencia avanzada).

Trump definitivamente enterró a HRC en el famoso debate del _"because you would be in jail". _Es alguien muy agudo en el cuerpo a cuerpo. Lo que se puede esperar de un negociador inmobiliario NYC.



Biden esta muerto, sera la vice presidente quien tomara el mando a los pocos meses o HRC via algun truco escabroso. Eso en dudoso caso de que los democratas ganen,

Si gana Trump, los Dems no van a aceptarlo y activaran los BLM, Antifa etc... y habra caos

Los bandos estan claros:
Dems, silicon valley (y las poderosas herramientas como FB, Twitter etc...), Fauci, Gates-Schwab, China y parte de Wall Street​Trump, parte del ejercito (que se revela contra el deep state), rednecks varios y nacionalistas-patriotas a los que no les gusta la disolucion de su pais como carnaza de intereses globalistas​​No veo como el oro no pueda cotizar a 10k+ USD antes de 2025 (vaya doble negacion mas liosa que acabo de escribir, ya me entendeis)


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


>



No veo como puede pasar in isolation, el metal esta muy fuerte. Todos los intentos intradia de desplome acaban en nada (ningun trader puede tener cortos abiertos al final del dia).

Tiene que ser via desplome S&P y margin calls.

Yo he apostado por eso y de momento pierdo bastante pasta


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Sep 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No veo como puede pasar in isolation, el metal esta muy fuerte. Todos los intentos intradia de desplome acaban en nada (ningun trader puede tener cortos abiertos al final del dia).
> 
> Tiene que ser via desplome S&P y margin calls.
> 
> Yo he apostado por eso y de momento pierdo bastante pasta



Pues yo aposté por la corrección a 1800$, ademas lo puse en tiempo real en un post, pero la dilatación en tiempo no me ha gustado para los cortos, así que salí en una de las bsjadillas días atrás y lo dejé estar, digamos que tenía en 2080 un 80% para corregir a 1800 pero después de este consumo de tiempo y no de precio estoy a un 50% solo, con lo cual no es trader claro para mi, y las correcciones en tiempo después de haber hecho máximos históricos puede ser una señal súper alcista, así que por mi parte y siendo consciente de que es jugar contra la tendencia principal, que no es otra que "subida libre", mejor jugaré a otras cosas.... si me dejan


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Sep 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Biden tiene claros problemas cognitivos, llega a la recta final de la campaña justo, justo (por eso no quieren ni oir hablar de debates en directo, cara a cara... Trump se lo merendaria estando al 100% de facultades mentales, imaginaros con demencia avanzada).
> 
> Trump definitivamente enterró a HRC en el famoso debate del _"because you would be in jail". _Es alguien muy agudo en el cuerpo a cuerpo. Lo que se puede esperar de un negociador inmobiliario NYC.
> 
> ...



Déjate que te veamos un poco más el pelo.... 
También a Spielzeug que últimamente lo veo menos tb.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues yo aposté por la corrección a 1800$, ademas lo puse en tiempo real en un post, pero la dilatación en tiempo no me ha gustado para los cortos, así que salí en una de las bsjadillas días atrás y lo dejé estar, digamos que tenía en 2080 un 80% para corregir a 1800 pero después de este consumo de tiempo y no de precio estoy a un 50% solo, con lo cual no es trader claro para mi, y las correcciones en tiempo después de haber hecho máximos históricos puede ser una señal súper alcista, así que por mi parte y siendo consciente de que es jugar contra la tendencia principal, que no es otra que "subida libre", mejor jugaré a otras cosas.... si me dejan



Seguimos con una lateralidad desesperante. Yo sigo fuera de bolsa, también de mineras, esperando la corrección que no llega nunca, pero los jorros no los suelto, incluso el otro día me pique y me animé con una bonita moneda de 25 pts de Alfonso XII "casi" a spot.

Creo que puede pasar cualquier cosa aunque a medio plazo el camino solo es hacía arriba, pero no descarto que es posible una corrección fuerte "para coger carrerilla". Por lo que he leido en varios analistas técnicos, ni no lo hace hoy la próxima semana se acabará la lateralidad ( ondas de elliot y esos rolletes que se me escapan), y veremos si va pabajo o parriba


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Seguimos con una lateralidad desesperante. Yo sigo fuera de bolsa, también de mineras, esperando la corrección que no llega nunca, pero los jorros no los suelto, incluso el otro día me pique y me animé con una bonita moneda de 25 pts de Alfonso XII "casi" a spot.
> 
> Creo que puede pasar cualquier cosa aunque a medio plazo el camino solo es hacía arriba, pero no descarto que es posible una corrección fuerte "para coger carrerilla". Por lo que he leido en varios analistas técnicos, ni no lo hace hoy la próxima semana se acabará la lateralidad ( ondas de elliot y esos rolletes que se me escapan), y veremos si va pabajo o parriba



Buena compra esa Alfonsina.


----------



## Membroza (19 Sep 2020)

Los que habláis de desesperante no lo entiendo. Con la que está cayendo y la que va caer, estoy muy tranquilo con mi dinero en metales. Mirad la situación que hasta le cuesta corregir de verdad.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo recomiendo en Madrid a the gold House en calle Alcalá 337. Muy buen trato y buenos precios para comprar y vender. También permiten empeñar monedas lo cual viene bien para momentos puntuales que necesites liquidez.



Compré allí de forma online y muy contento. También los recomiendo.


----------



## Beto (19 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Es otra cosa que también pienso, compras oro físico, ok, ¿y donde lo vendes cuando llegue el momento?
> 
> No sé, ¿vosotros por donde empezásteis?



Es que la idea es no venderlo... aunque hay compra oros en cualquier lado, joyerías...incluso en wallapop estoy encontrando monedas a la venta


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Déjate que te veamos un poco más el pelo....
> También a Spielzeug que últimamente lo veo menos tb.



Yo ando por los hilos que he abierto últimamente que tratan del papel del oro en el reseteo monetario en el que estamos inmersos:

Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## Orooo (20 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el telediario de A3:
> 
> El precio del oro se ha revalorizado un 30% con la crisis del coronavirus
> 
> ...




No me gusta un pelo.

Me dije a mi mismo que el dia que el oro salga en las noticias de la tele diciendo "compren compren", seria hora de vender, o al menos una parte.

Ha estado subiendo como un cohete y no han dicho ni mu, y ahora dicen eso. Lo dicho, no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Sep 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> No me gusta un pelo.
> 
> Me dije a mi mismo que el dia que el oro salga en las noticias de la tele diciendo "compren compren", seria hora de vender, o al menos una parte.
> 
> Ha estado subiendo como un cohete y no han dicho ni mu, y ahora dicen eso. Lo dicho, no me gusta un pelo.



¿Tengo la duda de por qué vender? ¿Solo ETF?


----------



## Orooo (20 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Tengo la duda de por qué vender? ¿Solo ETF?



Por aquello de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.

Que en algo tan paco como gangrena 3 salgan diciendo que el oro es bueno y hay que comprar me chirria un poco. Solo falta que salga en La Secta y Telecirco y hay no me lo pienso. Y mira que tengo confianza en los metales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Una 'gran trampa de liquidez' amenaza con taponar los estímulos que deben reanimar la economía


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2020)

El oro y la plata bajando con fuerza hoy.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> No me gusta un pelo.
> 
> Me dije a mi mismo que el dia que el oro salga en las noticias de la tele diciendo "compren compren", seria hora de vender, o al menos una parte.
> 
> Ha estado subiendo como un cohete y no han dicho ni mu, y ahora dicen eso. Lo dicho, no me gusta un pelo.




Yo hasta que no viera una campaña organizada no me preocuparía. Tiene pinta de noticia aislada "de relleno" más que otra cosa.

La realidad es que el 95% de la gente con que te cruzas en la calle ( y me quedo corto) no le ha pasado por la cabeza la idea de invertir ni en un soberano.


----------



## Dadaria (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo hasta que no viera una campaña organizada no me preocuparía. Tiene pinta de noticia aislada "de relleno" más que otra cosa.
> 
> La realidad es que el 95% de la gente con que te cruzas en la calle ( y me quedo corto) no le ha pasado por la cabeza la idea de invertir ni en un soberano.



Me atrevería a decir que ni en plata han pensado invertir.


----------



## Membroza (21 Sep 2020)

Joder, menudo desplome del oro y de la plata. Impresionante.


----------



## Beto (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La realidad es que el 95% de la gente con que te cruzas en la calle ( y me quedo corto) no le ha pasado por la cabeza la idea de invertir ni en un soberano.



Primero deberían saber qué son

Excepto mi padre que me anima con los metales, no conozco nadie que sepa que existen las britannia, por ejemplo


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (21 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Me atrevería a decir que ni en plata han pensado invertir.



Lo veo y subo a que no han pensado en eso de "invertir" en toda su triste vida.

La gente se pasea por el mundo asumiendo que son esclavos del sistema y que van a mendigar que les dejen picar piedras a cambio de un chusco de pan el resto de su vida. Es lo que pasa cuando la clase baja tiene ínfulas de clase de media y se siente poderosa por permitirse un tiguan financiado a 6 años


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Sep 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Por aquello de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.
> 
> Que en algo tan paco como gangrena 3 salgan diciendo que el oro es bueno y hay que comprar me chirria un poco. Solo falta que salga en La Secta y Telecirco y hay no me lo pienso. Y mira que tengo confianza en los metales.



Que cabronazo, tomate lo de cabronazo bien.......

Ha sido poner esto y empezar a caer los metales.

Por que estan callendo de esta manera, ha pasado algo especial hoy como para lo que esta pasando ?


----------



## Porestar (21 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cabronazo, tomate lo de cabronazo bien.......
> 
> Ha sido poner esto y empezar a caer los metales.
> 
> Por que estan callendo de esta manera, ha pasado algo especial hoy como para lo que esta pasando ?



Ya pasó en el batacazo bursátil de primavera, yo lo veo como una oportunidad


----------



## Orooo (21 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cabronazo, tomate lo de cabronazo bien.......
> 
> Ha sido poner esto y empezar a caer los metales.
> 
> Por que estan callendo de esta manera, ha pasado algo especial hoy como para lo que esta pasando ?



Ni idea. Ha sido casualidad. Pero vamos estan bajando todos los indices.
Supongo que el guano hará que baje todo y despues suba el oro mientras los indices se mantienen, lo dificil es saber hasta cuando. Lo unico que me mosqueaba la noticia esa de antena3.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Ya estoy aquí, cualquier duda os la resuelvo, al final no fue a final de agosto si no de septiembre, pero la plata a la mierda, no diréis que no os avise.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

Que tal ese valor refugio?
El oro no es más que otro activo cuyo precio maneja la mano fuerte a voluntad


----------



## Hoju (21 Sep 2020)

SI que había gente en la cueva deseando salir...


----------



## mr_nobody (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí, cualquier duda os la resuelvo, al final no fue a final de agosto si no de septiembre, pero la plata a la mierda, no diréis que no os avise.



Romanillo, no te vayas, que me parto la caja contigo.    Te estoy pillando cariño y todo


----------



## Ignorante1 (21 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Romanillo, no te vayas, que me parto la caja contigo.    Te estoy pillando cariño y todo



A pagar pufos de la bolsa, COMO LO PAGARÁN?


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Romanillo, no te vayas, que me parto la caja contigo.    Te estoy pillando cariño y todo




Los que han estado comprando por encima de 28 euros la onza con alegría no deben de estar tan contentos.

Me los imagino llevándose sus tubos de onza a 28-30 euros a pares y los tíos tan contentos con los tubos bajo el brazo con una sonrisa de lado a lado de la cara.

Mas cosas reales que me imagino que estarán pasando estos días y en los días venideros.

Conversación ficticia basada en posibles hechos reales. Forero Vs Esposa de forero.


Forero obsesivo comprador de metal; Ya te lo dije, esto iba a subir, quien es el loco ahora, mira como sube la plata y el oro, debería haber comprado mas.

Mujer de forero; Si ha subido tanto por que no vendes ahora querido esposo, tienes razón he visto algo en la tele, decían que estaba subiendo mucho.


Forero obsesivo comprador de metal; Llevo años diciéndolo, nunca me haces caso, me tratabas de loco, tus hermanas me miraban raro a saber que les habías contado, he de confesarte que compre el triple de lo que te dije pero debería haber comprado mas.


Mujer de forero; Vende si tanto ha subido, tienes razón me equivoque pero vende ahora que has ganado tanto, podemos pintar el piso, podemos ir de viaje el año que viene con ese dinero, podemos estar un poco mas desahogados.

Forero obsesivo comprador de metal; Ni hablar, he de comprar mas, aun podemos hacernos ricos y jubilarnos a cuerpo de rey en las paradisíacas playas de Tailandia, te pondré servicio completo a tus ordenes y tendremos pista de tenis en nuestra increíble mansión, las onzas llegaran a valer mas de 200 euros, ahora solo valen 28 euros, es ahora o nunca.

Mujer de forero; pero como va a subir tanto, de verdad piensas que eso podría pasar querido marido.

Forero obsesivo comprador de metal; Claro, no sabes que volverán al patrón oro y la plata la seguirá, eres una ignorante, déjame esto a mi, yo haré que nos jubilemos.


Días después.

Mujer de forero; he visto que faltan todos nuestros ahorros de la libreta, al final compraste todo en plata, cogiste los 30.000 euros que habíamos ahorrado, cuanto dinero tenemos ahora, imagino que ya tendremos almenos 35.000 o 40.000 euros no ?

Forero obsesivo comprador de metal; mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm buenooooooooooooooooooo mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm los mercados mmmmmmmmm la plata mmmmmmmm no te comente que estaba manipulada mmmmmmmmm


----------



## vdke (22 Sep 2020)

Hace algún tiempo encontré ciertas tiendas extranjeras donde se vendían cajones de monedas de plata de 1kg y creo que tb había de oro. ¿Una ayuda para volverlo a encontrar??


----------



## romanillo (22 Sep 2020)

Veo mucho dolor en el foro, huele a guano y a napal.


----------



## vdke (22 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Veo mucho dolor en el foro, huele a guano y a napal.



Estás seguro?


----------



## romanillo (22 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Estás seguro?



Mira como me insultan, fruto del dolor y frustración que tienen al ver que van a tener que seguir remando y levantándose a las 6 de la mañana todos los días para ir a trabajar.


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mira como me insultan, fruto del dolor y frustración que tienen al ver que van a tener que seguir remando y levantándose a las 6 de la mañana todos los días para ir a trabajar.



Escribes de madrugada, como buen troll que solo sale de la cueva por la noche. O es la medicación, que no te deja dormir?


----------



## Higadillas (22 Sep 2020)

Eso es que notrabaja...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Eso es que notrabaja...



Deja tranquilo al que no trabaja que ahora esta liado con unas oposiciones si es que se celebran claro.... de momento ya las han retrasado en esta semana pasada, por cierto el que no trabaja tiene bastante plata, mucha y te digo sinceramente que estoy contento con la bajada, ojala baje mucho mas.

Si baja tanto como se esta diciendo y el precio no sube en un tiempo decente os prometo que para la siguiente subida que quizas si sea la definitiva voy a tener tanta que en ese momento no estare nada contento de que baje.

Una de mis aficiones es comprar plata, me gusta en todos sus formatos joder y con estas subidas ya me fastidiaba comprar, luego temas economicos aparte...... vaya año de mierda pasado he tenido.


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Deja tranquilo al que no trabaja que ahora esta liado con unas oposiciones si es que se celebran claro.... de momento ya las han retrasado en esta semana pasada, por cierto el que no trabaja tiene bastante plata, mucha y te digo sinceramente que estoy contento con la bajada, ojala baje mucho mas.
> 
> Si baja tanto como se esta diciendo y el precio no sube en un tiempo decente os prometo que para la siguiente subida que quizas si sea la definitiva voy a tener tanta que en ese momento no estare nada contento de que baje.
> 
> Una de mis aficiones es comprar plata, me gusta en todos sus formatos joder y con estas subidas ya me fastidiaba comprar, luego temas economicos aparte...... vaya año de mierda pasado he tenido.



¿Cuanta plata tienes? ¿1 tonelada?


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

El romanillo tiene la misma plata que el porque es evidentemente una multi suya


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Cuanta plata tienes? ¿1 tonelada?




No llego a esa tonelada pero si tengo bastante, aun asi quiero mas.

Ojala pudieran poner un auditor que fuera casa por casa de los foreros.

Yo pondria esta medida para que solo puedan hablar en el foro los que tienen plata de verdad no que llegan aqui cuatro muertos de hambre que la unica plata que han visto ha sido la que sale en la pelicula de gladiator cuando compra el lanista a Maximiliano Berilio Decimo general de las legiones condor y ya con eso se piensan que son expertos en plata.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No llego a esa tonelada pero si tengo bastante, aun asi quiero mas.
> 
> Ojala pudieran poner un auditor que fuera casa por casa de los foreros.
> 
> ...



Buena colección!! espero que puedas seguir acumulando mas!! Yo poco a poco voy haciendo lo que puedo también.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Sep 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Te has colado un poco con lo de que 100000 pesetas en el 1950 era un fortuna.... era dinero si pero no una fortuna, conozco gente que en esa epoca tenian medio kilo o un par de millones en la cuenta y no eran clase alta precisamente...



En esa epoca comprabas un par de pisos en primera linea playa con ese dinero.


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No llego a esa tonelada pero si tengo bastante, aun asi quiero mas.
> 
> Ojala pudieran poner un auditor que fuera casa por casa de los foreros.
> 
> ...



No está nada mal, pero supongo que eso será una sola parte, ¿no?. Por curiosidad, simplemente, tampoco hace falta que pongas fotos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

Luego el unico que va sacando fotillos aqui al final siempre es el mismo.

Un dia de estos me va a dar por poner todo lo que tengo, lo que pasa que para eso tengo que trabajar bastante y no me gusta el trabajo como podeis ver en mi nick.

Seria ponerme a juntar todo lo que tengo repartido por muchos sitios y luego volver a llevarmelo a cada escondite, mucho trabajo en definitiva pero os lo estais ganando a pulso.

Cosa mala que podria suceder si hago esto ??? Pues sencillo, la mitad de los foreros de esta seccion con lo viejos y altamente envidiosos que son van a empezar a sufrir todo tipo de infaltos y se va a quedar vacio esto.

Venga a ver si dejais de dar porculo que yo cuando hablo de comprar plata no es comprar un par de tubos de mierda, yo cuando la plata esta regalada lo que hago es comprar lotes de 4 o 5 kg, con la plata al precio de ahora ya no soy capaz.

Por eso quiero que baje haber si comprendeis mi posicion, lo que yo quiero es plata regalada durante muchos años por que lo que estoy buscando es pegar el pelotazo cuando sea viejo, si es que llego claro.........


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Luego el unico que va sacando fotillos aqui al final siempre es el mismo.
> 
> Un dia de estos me va a dar por poner todo lo que tengo, lo que pasa que para eso tengo que trabajar bastante y no me gusta el trabajo como podeis ver en mi nick.
> 
> ...



Hombre, faltaría más, eso lo querríamos todos los de este hilo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No está nada mal, pero supongo que eso será una sola parte, ¿no?. Por curiosidad, simplemente, tampoco hace falta que pongas fotos.



Yo lo que he estado comprando hasta hace un año y medio, el ultimo año y medio por circunstancias personales no pude apenas hacer practicamente compras era unos 5kg cada dos meses, me daba igual granalla o lingotes de kg, llegue a comprar lingotes sobre los 450 o 460 euros, creo que los mas caros que tengo me costaron sobre los 550 euros, ya por encima de eso me parece que no compre apenas nada.

Entre lingotes y lingotes metia oro por medio, yo mis ahorros los hacia en metales no en dinero, cosa que me ha venido muy bien ahora en epoca de vacas flacas.

Pero viendo ahora con perspectiva todo lo que ha ocurrido creo si la plata volviera a bajar no le haria ascos a las onzas, incluso creo que empezaria a coleccionarlas.

Yo quiero que la plata baje, entiendo que haya gente que no lo entienda pero yo quiero que baje aun teniendo bastante por que si baja puedo comprar mas y seguir acumulando.

Es como los fondos buitres que aunque tengan miles de viviendas quieren que España este arruinada para comprar mas pisos, ya los venderan en el futuro, para ellos no es problema el acumular.

Por que hay metaleros que se alegran de las subidas de los metales ??? entiendo que se alegren si van a vender pero no es mejor que sigan bajos y poder seguir acumulando ??


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo que he estado comprando hasta hace un año y medio, el ultimo año y medio por circunstancias personales no pude apenas hacer practicamente compras era unos 5kg cada dos meses, me daba igual granalla o lingotes de kg, llegue a comprar lingotes sobre los 450 o 460 euros, creo que los mas caros que tengo me costaron sobre los 550 euros, ya por encima de eso me parece que no compre apenas nada.
> 
> Entre lingotes y lingotes metia oro por medio, yo mis ahorros los hacia en metales no en dinero, cosa que me ha venido muy bien ahora en epoca de vacas flacas.
> 
> ...



Bien dicho, además si sube es porque la economía está en riesgo. No entiendo el beneficio de las subidas ya que solo te dan más (denostados) billetes FIAT a cambio.

- Mamá, mamá el señor de enfrente me compra la gallina carísima. 
- Pues vendela porque es un pollo y no pone huevos.

Moraleja: comprar pollos solo es útil para venderlos (o comerlos) en algún momento porque no dan huevos.




Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo que he estado comprando hasta hace un año y medio, el ultimo año y medio por circunstancias personales no pude apenas hacer practicamente compras era unos 5kg cada dos meses, me daba igual granalla o lingotes de kg, llegue a comprar lingotes sobre los 450 o 460 euros, creo que los mas caros que tengo me costaron sobre los 550 euros, ya por encima de eso me parece que no compre apenas nada.
> 
> Entre lingotes y lingotes metia oro por medio, yo mis ahorros los hacia en metales no en dinero, cosa que me ha venido muy bien ahora en epoca de vacas flacas.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que puedes tener más de 200 kilos de plata


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Vamos, que puedes tener más de 200 kilos de plata



Tengo un amigo chatarrero (que también le gusta el oro) que tiene más dinero en hierro y cobre que lo que valen 2000 k de plata.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Tengo un amigo chatarrero (que también le gusta el oro) que tiene más dinero en hierro y cobre que lo que valen 2000 k de plata.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Con el cobre se puede ganar mucho dinero, pero hay que tener un almacen para poder guardarlo.

Ademas ahora es mucho mas dificil vender en una chatarreria cobre, yo tenia un saco de trozos que nunca llevaba al chatarrero por pereza, antes del confinamiento un buen dia me dio por llevarlo tras años, me costo trabajillo que me lo cogieran, parece que para evitar robos de cableado y esas cosas pusieron reestricciones y hay que identificar bien al que vende.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Sep 2020)

Plata de verdad tiene el forero asqueado, hace unos años colgó la colección y era para flipar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vdke (23 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No llego a esa tonelada pero si tengo bastante, aun asi quiero mas.
> 
> Ojala pudieran poner un auditor que fuera casa por casa de los foreros.
> 
> ...



Sólo veo chatarra... , para tirar al contenedor de reciclado. Pero claro con lo que pesa no me extraña que te entre pereza...


----------



## vdke (23 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mira como me insultan, fruto del dolor y frustración que tienen al ver que van a tener que seguir remando y levantándose a las 6 de la mañana todos los días para ir a trabajar.



A ver "milite", que aquí nadie te ha insultado. Qué sólo te he dicho que "si estás seguro". Eso no es ningún insulto. Y de momento no te he insultado. Ahora bien, sabes por que te lo he preguntado???


----------



## asqueado (23 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Plata de verdad tiene el forero asqueado, hace unos años colgó la colección y era para flipar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Hola Migozoenunpozo, me has citado mencionando mi coleccion de plata, me podrias explicar por favor a que viene ello, si yo subi hace años parte de mi coleccion, pero con los cambios de la pagina de servidor desaparecieron las fotos


----------



## romanillo (23 Sep 2020)

Alguno va a sufrir terribles dolores de estomago cuando vea el viernes donde esta la plata jijiji


----------



## Josebs (23 Sep 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> En esa epoca comprabas un par de pisos en primera linea playa con ese dinero.



Los comprabas y se te acababa la super fortuna....El termino fortuna es mucho mas amplio...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Migozoenunpozo, me has citado mencionando mi coleccion de plata, me podrias explicar por favor a que viene ello, si yo subi hace años parte de mi coleccion, pero con los cambios de la pagina de servidor desaparecieron las fotos



Hola asqueado, como hay un rumano en el foro presumiendo de sus 4 platas me he acordado de tu colección por ser la más impresionante que he visto en cuanto a cantidad y variedad.

Si que es cierto que la subiste hace años pero como metalero y coleccionista que soy no me he olvidado de ella.

A la espera quedó de ser nombrado en tu testamento para hacerme cargo de ella para su conservación y procedente administración. 

Un saludo cordial.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (23 Sep 2020)

Qué hostia se está dando


----------



## vettonio (23 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No llego a esa tonelada pero si tengo bastante, aun asi quiero mas.
> 
> Ojala pudieran poner un auditor que fuera casa por casa de los foreros.
> 
> ...



Vaya cajas...


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué hostia se está dando



Más que se va a dar si entramos en un ciclo bajista para el oro.

Nada macro ha cambiado con respecto a un par de meses. Lo de siempre con el oro, todo el rollo intelectualoide del fiat money, inflación, M2,... puro humo. El oro es para especular y nada más. Y no hablemos de los análisis 'fundamentales' de las mineras...


----------



## romanillo (23 Sep 2020)

Romanillo os aviso a todos, Romanillo es buena gente, Romanillo os lo dijo, ya no sirven de nada los lamentos.

LLorad como mujeres lo que no supisteis vender a tiempo como hombres, así le dijo la madre de Boabdil a su hijo al regalar la Alhambra tras no haberla vendido antes.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Romanillo os aviso a todos, Romanillo es buena gente, Romanillo os lo dijo, ya no sirven de nada los lamentos.
> 
> LLorad como mujeres lo que no supisteis vender a tiempo como hombres, así le dijo la madre de Boabdil a su hijo al regalar la Alhambra tras no haberla vendido antes.



¿La compro Isabel de Trastamara?


----------



## Mk3 (23 Sep 2020)

Oiga, me he reído con su comentario. Me ha venido a la mente un dicho que escuché, quizás incluso en este foro:

"no discutas con un imbécil, por qué te pondrás a su nivel, y allí, con su experiencia, te arrasará". saludos


----------



## asqueado (23 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hola asqueado, como hay un rumano en el foro presumiendo de sus 4 platas me he acordado de tu colección por ser la más impresionante que he visto en cuanto a cantidad y variedad.
> 
> Si que es cierto que la subiste hace años pero como metalero y coleccionista que soy no me he olvidado de ella.
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo por acordarte de mi, pues seguramente lo tendre en el ignore porque no he visto nada. Abra subido chapa y media y se cree el rey del mambo. Los que somos metaleros y coleccionistas sabemos apreciar lo bueno, a ver si algun dia subes tu algo para darle gustazo a la vista


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias amigo por acordarte de mi, pues seguramente lo tendre en el ignore porque no he visto nada. Abra subido chapa y media y se cree el rey del mambo. Los que somos metaleros y coleccionistas sabemos apreciar lo bueno, a ver si algun dia subes tu algo para darle gustazo a la vista



No hace mucho subi algunas cosillas, mas que nada para enseñar a un forero como lucian las onzas en un mueble monetario.

Poca cosa comparado con lo suyo.

Un cordial saludo.



Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

Si pues para tener tan interiorizada la valiosa lección luego andas por estos sitios jijiji

No veo yo esto lleno de superdotados ijijiji

Lo que intentas rodearte es de gente que diga que la onza de plata va a valer 200 euros por eso estas en este foro, pues aqui hay uno que disiente.

Nos vamos de cabeza a los 18 dolares onza.


----------



## vdke (24 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si pues para tener tan interiorizada la valiosa lección luego andas por estos sitios jijiji
> 
> No veo yo esto lleno de superdotados ijijiji
> 
> ...



O más abajo, pq no. Es básico que cuando la industria (que usa bastante plata) se para la demanda baja en picado y el precio hace lo mismo, baja. Fácil y para todos los niños. ¿Empieza a haber muertos por coronavirus en plan masivo?,* (os recuerdo que hoy han sido en España 241, como si fuera 19 de marzo pasado, y estabamos confinados)* pues la industria desacelera las compras y el precio baja.

Que en primavera volverá a abrir la industria, otro momento de demanda para poder vender, o quizá todos a esas alturas seamos zombis tosiendo por las calles, ya no hay gobiernos y la estaca más grande sea la que mande... quizás estemos comprando metales y lo más necesario en ese posible escenario sea poseer un arma de fuego y munición abundante.

Yo que sé, o estrellas ninja... Ojo que la plata tiene propiedades anti bacterianas, ¿os imagináis que descubren que la mascarilla apropiada ha de tener un filtrado con rejilla de hilo de plata...? ¿os imagináis la demanda qué haría con el índice?

*Veo filtros EPA fabricados con teconología de "fibrúculos" de plata. *


----------



## Gusman (24 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Romanillo os aviso a todos, Romanillo es buena gente, Romanillo os lo dijo, ya no sirven de nada los lamentos.
> 
> LLorad como mujeres lo que no supisteis vender a tiempo como hombres, así le dijo la madre de Boabdil a su hijo al regalar la Alhambra tras no haberla vendido antes.



Típico muerto de hambre que se alegra de la desgracia ajena para sentirse menos muerto de hambre. Ruin y mezquino...….cómeme el pepino.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Yo que sé, o estrellas ninja... Ojo que la plata tiene propiedades anti bacterianas, ¿os imagináis que descubren que la mascarilla apropiada ha de tener un filtrado con rejilla de hilo de plata...? ¿os imagináis la demanda qué haría con el índice?
> 
> *Veo filtros EPA fabricados con teconología de "fibrúculos" de plata. *



Ya está inventado  

Mascarilla antibacteriana de 3 capas con iones de plata, reutilizable y personalizada (50 lavados) Personalizados, Publicitarios y Promocionales


----------



## vdke (24 Sep 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ya está inventado
> 
> Mascarilla antibacteriana de 3 capas con iones de plata, reutilizable y personalizada (50 lavados) Personalizados, Publicitarios y Promocionales



Iones dicen... lo mínimo q debería llevar en 1 oz...


----------



## asqueado (24 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No hace mucho subi algunas cosillas, mas que nada para enseñar a un forero como lucian las onzas en un mueble monetario.
> 
> Poca cosa comparado con lo suyo.
> 
> ...



Lo siento no lo vi, ya es que entro poco, cuando la movida de hace unos meses que empezaron a insultarme, por no pensar o decir como ellos, pues que quieres que te diga, en algunas ocasiones entraba y me descojonaba de las tonterias que algunos decian, ojo que respeto cualquier opinion que sea razonable, muchos foreros que sabiamos de lo que estabamos hablando han ido desapareciendo poco a poco, tambien tengo que decir que quedan algunos que comentan con propiedad y da gusto leerlos .
Mira yo he sido una hormiguita durante mas de 60 años, y cualquier persona puede hacer lo mismo, no soy fanfarron porque siempre he demostrado la prueba del algodon, mostrando parte de mis mps, y he intendado explicar todos los conocimientos que tengo de los mismos, desde como se realiza una fundicion, hasta el almacenaje o comprobacion de ellos.

un saludo y a cuidarse

.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento no lo vi, ya es que entro poco, cuando la movida de hace unos meses que empezaron a insultarme, por no pensar o decir como ellos, pues que quieres que te diga, en algunas ocasiones entraba y me descojonaba de las tonterias que algunos decian, ojo que respeto cualquier opinion que sea razonable, muchos foreros que sabiamos de lo que estabamos hablando han ido desapareciendo poco a poco, tambien tengo que decir que quedan algunos que comentan con propiedad y da gusto leerlos .
> Mira yo he sido una hormiguita durante mas de 60 años, y cualquier persona puede hacer lo mismo, no soy fanfarron porque siempre he demostrado la prueba del algodon, mostrando parte de mis mps, y he intendado explicar todos los conocimientos que tengo de los mismos, desde como se realiza una fundicion, hasta el almacenaje o comprobacion de ellos.
> 
> un saludo y a cuidarse
> ...



De hecho pongo en práctica alguna de las ideas que aportaste.

Respecto a lo otro, pues es como todo, a leer a foreros que parece que saben de lo que hablan, al resto ni caso o al ignore, sin entrar en batallas personales.

Un placer y siga deleitandonos con sus conocimientos durante muchos años.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (25 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que el oro lo vamos a ver este mes a 1.765 dólares.



Pues desencaminado no vas aunque no sé si será este mes.

Con tu permiso y para que nos situemos pongo un gráfico donde se ve como la cotización se dirige a la zona predicha.


----------



## Me_opongo (26 Sep 2020)

Buena pinta no tiene.
El caso es que gráficos en mano, hay quien dice que cae en tendencia bajista, adiós resistencias, bye bye soportes, guano y crujir de dientes, y hay quien con los mismos gráficos, dice ver que está a punto de completar la quinta onda de Eliott y que con ello a máximos aún mayores que se va.
Alguien seguro que acierta.

Enviado desde mi SM-P905 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Sep 2020)

Esta joya la publica uno de los periódicos alemanes más vendidos: Die Zeit. El resumen: comprar oro es de mataos, de gente de ultraderecha (sic), destruye el medioambiente y fomenta el trabajo infantil.
Traducción adaptada del googleano:



> *A la papelera con las cosas inútiles*
> 
> ¿Metal precioso? ¡Así, así! El oro destruye el medio ambiente y apenas genera beneficios. Debería retirarse del mercado, como el amianto, el mercurio o los clorofluorocarbonos.
> 
> ...



ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Sep 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No he tenido cuerpo como para leerme esto entero. Lo publica uno de los periódicos alemanes más vendidos: Die Zeit. El resumen: comprar oro es de mataos, de gente de ultraderecha (sic), destruye el medioambiente y fomenta el trabajo infantil.
> Traducción adaptada del googleano:
> 
> 
> ...



Pues para no perder mucho tiempo, el que no conozca lo que pasó en la Alemania de entre guerras, pura wikipedia:

Hiperinflación en la República de Weimar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y para resumirlo, dos copia-pegas visuales:






*
Hacía tiempo que no leía una sarta de gilipolleces mayor que la de ese artículo.*

Y por cierto, a mi ya me gustaría que alguien en España defienda la "imagen tradicional de la familia como núcleo del Estado y la sociedad", y pida una "orientación de la oferta educativa estatal a la calidad y una exención de contenidos ajenos motivados ideológicamente" y por supuesto, sin filosofar, legisle sobre la "restricción del derecho a voto de los beneficiarios de transferencias sociales".


----------



## derepen (26 Sep 2020)

La Fed ahora mismo está parada y le ha pasado la patata caliente al Congreso, si la semana que viene aprueban el plan de estímulos con otros billones de dólares el oro subirá, sino supongo que hasta después de las elecciones va a estar todo muerto.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2020)

La fed, ese organismo independiente hasta que deja de serlo.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Sep 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Esta joya la publica uno de los periódicos alemanes más vendidos: Die Zeit. El resumen: comprar oro es de mataos, de gente de ultraderecha (sic), destruye el medioambiente y fomenta el trabajo infantil.
> Traducción adaptada del googleano:
> 
> 
> ...



Ese artículo parece que lo hubiera escrito un progre mangina go vegan. ¡Qué asco per diez!

Mejor hacer la traducción del alemán al inglés que así Google no sale con sus macarrones.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Sep 2020)

Es difícil leer mayor sarta de sandeces y simplezas. Parece mentira que encuentre publicación. Se pueden refutar facilmente cada uno de sus párrafos, salvo el que se refiere al aspecto industrial, que padece de los mismos problemas que el resto de las materias primas o la industria pesada.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Sep 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Es difícil leer mayor sarta de sandeces y simplezas. Parece mentira que encuentre publicación. Se pueden refutar facilmente cada uno de sus párrafos, salvo el que se refiere al aspecto industrial, que padece de los mismos problemas que el resto de las materias primas o la industria pesada.



Los comentarios son lo mejor. La peña contando como sus abuelos cambiaban cubertería de plata por medicinas o comida. Más de uno se piensa que su mundo empezó después del plan Marshall


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (26 Sep 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Iones dicen... lo mínimo q debería llevar en 1 oz...



Acabas de despertar una de mis fantasías... Ir vestida de Doctor Peste con la máscara y el bastón de plata.


----------



## Membroza (26 Sep 2020)

Me extraña porque Die Welt es bastante conservador y en Alemania hay mucha más cultura de invertir en oro. Pero vamos, eso no quita que no digan tonterías.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Sep 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Esta joya la publica uno de los periódicos alemanes más vendidos: Die Zeit. El resumen: comprar oro es de mataos, de gente de ultraderecha (sic), destruye el medioambiente y fomenta el trabajo infantil.
> Traducción adaptada del googleano:
> 
> 
> ...




Una señal estupenda esta publicación. Auguro subida importante en breve


----------



## Daviot (26 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una señal estupenda esta publicación. Auguro subida importante en breve



Por ahí pueden ir los tiros porque parece escrito directamente por la repulsiva Greta Majareta.


----------



## FranMen (26 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> La Fed ahora mismo está parada y le ha pasado la patata caliente al Congreso, si la semana que viene aprueban el plan de estímulos con otros billones de dólares el oro subirá, sino supongo que hasta después de las elecciones va a estar todo muerto.



Trump anuncia sus promesas a los estadounidenses negros mediante el 'Plan Platino'


----------



## derepen (26 Sep 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Trump anuncia sus promesas a los estadounidenses negros mediante el 'Plan Platino'



El que yo digo llegaría ya, ese sería después de las elecciones.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Sep 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> A la papelera con las cosas inútiles
> 
> ¿Metal precioso? ¡Así, así! El oro destruye el medio ambiente y apenas genera beneficios. Debería retirarse del mercado, como el amianto, el mercurio o los clorofluorocarbonos.
> 
> ...



Reacción de Tony Beets tras leer este artículo:


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Sep 2020)

20% de la cartera de Ray Dalio en ETFs de jorros. No esta mal

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (27 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> 20% de la cartera de Ray Dalio en ETFs de jorros. No esta mal
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



20? Casi el 40 entre ETF y físico! Será que no volverá a bajar y sólo puede ir to the moon?


----------



## Multinick2020 (28 Sep 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Esta joya la publica uno de los periódicos alemanes más vendidos: Die Zeit. El resumen: comprar oro es de mataos, de gente de ultraderecha (sic), destruye el medioambiente y fomenta el trabajo infantil.
> Traducción adaptada del googleano:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vdke (29 Sep 2020)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Acabas de despertar una de mis fantasías... Ir vestida de Doctor Peste con la máscara y el bastón de plata.
> Ver archivo adjunto 442793



Que desagradable por dios.

Yo no obstante te esperaré con mi liviano traje de protección radiológica. Acercate a tiro incluso de bocajarro a ver si la plata te salva:


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Sep 2020)

Österreicher besitzen 561 Tonnen Gold

Los ciudadanos austriacos poseen 561 toneladas de oro monetario (joyas excluidas), prácticamente el doble de las reservas oficiales de su banco central. Toca medio kilogramo de oro por persona. Según la encuesta donde sacan estos datos, la inversión en oro es valorada como la más estable reserva de valor y da seguridad en caso de crisis.

Los ciudadanos suizos poseen 910 toneladas algo más que su banco central que cuenta con 800. Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen 4925 toneladas de oro y su banco central 3363. El área germana va bien surtida.


----------



## Daviot (30 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Österreicher besitzen 561 Tonnen Gold
> 
> Los ciudadanos austriacos poseen 561 toneladas de oro monetario (joyas excluidas), prácticamente el doble de las reservas oficiales de su banco central. Toca medio kilogramo de oro por persona. Según la encuesta donde sacan estos datos, la inversión en oro es valorada como la más estable reserva de valor y da seguridad en caso de crisis.
> 
> Los ciudadanos suizos poseen 910 toneladas algo más que su banco central que cuenta con 800. Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen 4925 toneladas de oro y su banco central 3363. El área germana va bien surtida.



Sólo nos falta por saber cuantas toneladas de oro monetario poseemos los ciudadanos patrios.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (30 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sólo nos falta por saber cuantas toneladas de oro monetario poseemos los ciudadanos patrios.



cero (0)


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sólo nos falta por saber cuantas toneladas de oro monetario poseemos los ciudadanos patrios.



A saber cuánto hay realmente en manos de particulares. Los datos los sacan extrapolando de una encuesta de 2.000 personas al azar. Supongo que no todo el mundo que tiene oro responde en una encuesta que lo posee. Además, el oro en forma de joyas no está contabilizado.

Según países y culturas, el ahorro en oro es o bien en forma de oro monetario (occidente compra principalmente monedas y lingotes) mientras que en otros países se ahorra comprando joyería principalmente (más del 50% de la demanda mundial de oro). 

Es difícil estimar la cantidad de oro en manos de particulares y en España por ahora no se ha hecho ningún estudio al respecto que yo sepa. Pero posiblemente haya más cantidad de oro en forma de joyas que oro en forma monetaria.


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A saber cuánto hay realmente en manos de particulares. Los datos los sacan extrapolando de una encuesta de 2.000 personas al azar. Supongo que no todo el mundo que tiene oro responde en una encuesta que lo posee. Además, el oro en forma de joyas no está contabilizado.
> 
> Según países y culturas, el ahorro en oro es o bien en forma de oro monetario (occidente compra principalmente monedas y lingotes) mientras que en otros países se ahorra comprando joyería principalmente (más del 50% de la demanda mundial de oro).
> 
> Es difícil estimar la cantidad de oro en manos de particulares y en España por ahora no se ha hecho ningún estudio al respecto que yo sepa. Pero posiblemente haya más cantidad de oro en forma de joyas que oro en forma monetaria.



Espanha esta llena de gitanos, y a los gitanos siempre les a molado el oro. Eso ya es un indicio.


----------



## Gusman (30 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A saber cuánto hay realmente en manos de particulares. Los datos los sacan extrapolando de una encuesta de 2.000 personas al azar. Supongo que no todo el mundo que tiene oro responde en una encuesta que lo posee. Además, el oro en forma de joyas no está contabilizado.
> 
> Según países y culturas, el ahorro en oro es o bien en forma de oro monetario (occidente compra principalmente monedas y lingotes) mientras que en otros países se ahorra comprando joyería principalmente (más del 50% de la demanda mundial de oro).
> 
> Es difícil estimar la cantidad de oro en manos de particulares y en España por ahora no se ha hecho ningún estudio al respecto que yo sepa. Pero *posiblemente haya más cantidad de oro en forma de joyas que oro en forma monetaria*.



Seguramente, y a pesar de el saqueo de los compro oro a los nietos "zombies" vendiendo las joyas de la abuela.


----------



## element (30 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Me extraña porque Die Welt es bastante conservador y en Alemania hay mucha más cultura de invertir en oro. Pero vamos, eso no quita que no digan tonterías.



Die Welt es más bien conservador.

Die Zeit es para intelectuales progres.

Y Mark Schieritz es un socialdemócrata, estatista, europeísta y keynesiano. En definitiva un producto del sistema, la voz de su amo...


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen 4925 toneladas de oro y su banco central 3363. El área germana va bien surtida.



Y eso perdiendo dos guerras mundiales... si las llegan a ganar...


----------



## curvilineo (30 Sep 2020)

Aporto gráfica interesante para ver los picos del oro, lo que ha habido y lo que se espera, invierno duro.







Oro: Evolución en la historia - Mercados e Investigación

De nada.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A saber cuánto hay realmente en manos de particulares. Los datos los sacan extrapolando de una encuesta de 2.000 personas al azar. Supongo que no todo el mundo que tiene oro responde en una encuesta que lo posee. Además, el oro en forma de joyas no está contabilizado.
> 
> Según países y culturas, el ahorro en oro es o bien en forma de oro monetario (occidente compra principalmente monedas y lingotes) mientras que en otros países se ahorra comprando joyería principalmente (más del 50% de la demanda mundial de oro).
> 
> Es difícil estimar la cantidad de oro en manos de particulares y en España por ahora no se ha hecho ningún estudio al respecto que yo sepa. Pero posiblemente haya más cantidad de oro en forma de joyas que oro en forma monetaria.



Puedes estar seguro que el oro de particulares en España está mayoritariamente en joyas, y juraría que junto con Portugal son los dos con más joyas de Europa Occidental con casi toda seguridad. Hablo de más joyas que moneda o lingote, pues en Suiza, Bélgica, Austria, Francia, Alemania es claramente al contrario.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Oct 2020)

A). 1925$ ( está ya casi tanteandolos), y para el 1800$. Le doy un 75% a ese escenario. 
B). En este mismo impulso rompemos 2030$ para hacer nuevos máximos. Le doy un 25%.


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Espanha esta llena de gitanos, y a los gitanos siempre les a molado el oro. Eso ya es un indicio.



Te imaginas, los gitanos los nuevos ricos en España cuando suba a 30.000


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (2 Oct 2020)

No me linchéis por lo que viene a continuación, tan sólo es una opinión

A lo largo de la Historia se han sucedido muchísimas crisis, de toda clase. Y todo el mundo pensaba que era el fin, no un fin pequeñito, sino el FIN. Y sin embargo, tras cada crisis, todo sigue más o menos igual, todos más o menos adaptados, pero todo sigue. Todo lo que baja sube de nuevo, y viceversa.

Nadie se plantea que todo vuelva a ser normal. Que el oro baje, las bolsas se comporten como hasta la época precovid, cada una con sus peculiaridades, el sp500 subiendo, el ibex en portaventura... Que todo vuelva a ser normal, como hasta ahora.

Es una posibilidad. No la defiendo a capa y espada, no sé qué va a pasar. Pero es una posibilidad que existe, una entre varias, pero ahí está ¿Alguien lo valora?


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Nadie se plantea que todo vuelva a ser normal. Que el oro baje, las bolsas se comporten como hasta la época precovid, cada una con sus peculiaridades, el sp500 subiendo, el ibex en portaventura... Que todo vuelva a ser normal, como hasta ahora.



El juego de la falsificación está llegando a su fin, tras un siglo de papel moneda estatal inflactable a la voluntad del gobierno, amplificado por el sistema bancario que lo apoya y financia a cambio del privilegio de emisión incontrolada y el rescate cada vez que se produce la insolvencia consecuencia de la falsificación.

En todo cambio de sistema monetario, siempre hay personas que ven como su mundo tiende a un fin no deseado, y eso produce fuertes estímulos para desear la normalidad.

Porque, ¿de que normalidad estamos hablando?

Aquella en la que la deuda global se acerca a los 300 billones a gran velocidad, en torno al 300% del PIB, ¿quizás?

¿Acaso es normalidad que la deuda de los estados se sitúe ya sobre el 100% del PIB?

¿que los esbirros y empleados del gobierno vivan a cuerpo de rey de la producción de bienes y servicios derivado del esfuerzo personal de la gente?

¿que cada nuevo ciclo nos lleve a depresiones cada vez más agudas y socialmente desestabilizadoras?

¿que producir fuera de la influencia del gobierno se haya convertido en una temeridad?

Normalidad que los estados se hayan convertido en monstruos todopoderosos, ávidos de poder, cuyo fin es el saqueo inmisericorde, el desarrollo de programas de gasto que nada tienen que ver con el interés de la inmensa mayoría, que todo legislan, incluidas las relaciones interpersonales, que sancionan todo aquello que no les interesa bajo pena de decretar el exilio de los que no comulgan con sus ideas, el ostracismo social y económico, mientras todos aquellos que le sirven pueden aspirar a trabajos seguros, improductivos, financiados con los impuestos y de altos salarios?

Asistimos nada más, y nada menos, que al fin de todo este despropósito.

Bueno, por lo menos no has venido a comentar que la inflación ni está ni se la espera, como todos esos subnormales apologetas del estado.


----------



## FranMen (2 Oct 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> No me linchéis por lo que viene a continuación, tan sólo es una opinión
> 
> A lo largo de la Historia se han sucedido muchísimas crisis, de toda clase. Y todo el mundo pensaba que era el fin, no un fin pequeñito, sino el FIN. Y sin embargo, tras cada crisis, todo sigue más o menos igual, todos más o menos adaptados, pero todo sigue. Todo lo que baja sube de nuevo, y viceversa.
> 
> ...



En África viven con 2$ al día y mueren a los 60 años y sufren miles de dolencias e infecciones fácilmente curables aquí y son tan felices o más que nosotros.
No se acaba el mundo si nos arruinamos, pero, ¿sabes cuál es la diferencia? Que nosotros hemos catado una vida mejor, que no hay esperanza de que mejore si no de que empeore (no de que se acabe) Por eso nuestras sociedades lo van a pasar mal. Seguramente las próximas generaciones, los que son ahora unos bebés no sufran puesto que para ellos la nueva normalidad sea cierta desde el principio.


----------



## FranMen (2 Oct 2020)

Por cierto:
Los mercados globales se desploman tras anunciar Trump que tiene covid-19
¿Oro up?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (2 Oct 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y eso perdiendo dos guerras mundiales... si las llegan a ganar...



Seguramente ni la mitad.

Los alemanes viejunos aún tiemblan con las historias que les contaban sus padres sobre cómo el dinero no valía nada, y todos tus ahorros pasaban a valer 0 de un día para otro.

Sería interesante ver una distribución de la posesión de oro por rangos de edad. No creo que los jóvenes alemanes tarden mucho en vender el horo cuando lo hereden de sus apdres.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Oct 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> No me linchéis por lo que viene a continuación, tan sólo es una opinión
> 
> A lo largo de la Historia se han sucedido muchísimas crisis, de toda clase. Y todo el mundo pensaba que era el fin, no un fin pequeñito, sino el FIN. Y sin embargo, tras cada crisis, todo sigue más o menos igual, todos más o menos adaptados, pero todo sigue. Todo lo que baja sube de nuevo, y viceversa.
> 
> ...



Sí por supuesto. Todo va en ciclos. Volverá un ciclo alcista y el oro bajará. 

La pregunta es en que momento del ciclo estamos.

¿ Hemos pasado lo peor y estamos en la famosa recuperacion en V? No lo parece. Mas bien parece que el guano apenas ha asomado la patita.

En la anterior crisis con unos datos muy malos en el 2008 el oro estuvo bajista todo el año... Solo empezó a escalar cuando el guano estaba ya bien asentado a partir de 2009.

En mi opinión nos queda guano para rato y la especialidad de esta crisis es que la moneda Fiat en general y el dolar en particular estan tocados.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xenomorfo (2 Oct 2020)

El mundo al revés, los compro oro se convierten en vende oro.

Los lamentos del Compro Oro: el joyero de la abuela se vació en la crisis de 2008


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (2 Oct 2020)

Volviendo al patrón oro te refieres? Puedes desarrollar más a fondo tu post por favor?


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Oct 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Seguramente ni la mitad.
> 
> Los alemanes viejunos aún tiemblan con las historias que les contaban sus padres sobre cómo el dinero no valía nada, y todos tus ahorros pasaban a valer 0 de un día para otro.
> 
> Sería interesante ver una distribución de la posesión de oro por rangos de edad. No creo que los jóvenes alemanes tarden mucho en vender el horo cuando lo hereden de sus apdres.



Gold als Geldanlage - Beurteilung in Deutschland nach Altersgruppen 2019 | Statista

Posesión por edades no aparece pero si las valoraciones respecto al oro. Efectivamente disminuye la valoración en el grupo de edad más joven aunque sigue siendo la inversión mejor valorada.

Pero los acontecimientos monetarios van a hacer cambiar la percepción al respecto.

Aquí en Europa, Lagharde se suma a la fed y aumenta el objetivo de la inflación:
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/30/ecb-lagarde-inflation-target-could-change-amid-policy-review.html

Los efectos económicos y monetarios del "virus" están por llegar y serán globales. Falta reordenar el sistema monetario...


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold als Geldanlage - Beurteilung in Deutschland nach Altersgruppen 2019 | Statista
> 
> Posesión por edades no aparece pero si las valoraciones respecto al oro. Efectivamente disminuye la valoración en el grupo de edad más joven aunque sigue siendo la inversión mejor valorada.
> 
> ...



Cito: "Actualmente, el BCE está más preocupado por el riesgo de que los precios crezcan a un ritmo muy modesto en lugar de muy rápido "

Soy el único al que le parece un "tiro de jabalí" de los de Ayn Randiano?

Estos psicópatas nos están avisando de lo que se nos viene.

Quiero señalar dos puntos

1º Pregunta ¿Por qué un banco central estaría interesado en generar inflación a "ritmo elevado"? Solo se me ocurre que el único beneficio es pulir la enorme deuda de países, y empresas. Antes de que se haga el "reset" y venga la nueva moneda "tienen" que generar inflación. Cuando haya billetes de 300.000 euros nos propondrán el "reset"

2º Recordad WEIMAR. La inflación no se generó "durante" la creación de dinero, en la primer posguerra. Según la teoría de circulación de dinero por mucho dinero que creen no habrá inflación si este no circula. Pero en el momento que la enorme masa monetaria creada se ponga en circulación las cosas se pueden descontrolar. Para eso necesitan una "ciclo" o "miniciclo" alcista, donde la gente gaste alegremente... De hecho estoy viendo una serie de noticias económicas positivas que pueden estar explicadas porque les interesa cambiar el ciclo.


Con lo anterior me atrevo a bosquejar un calendario:


- Segunda Ola del Coronavirus, mucho más leve que lo previsto, noticias esperanzadoras económicamente. Aunque también podría ser una segunda ola dura y luego un evento "milagroso" tipo vacuna. También puede pasar que se alargue un periodo deflacionista para "comprar" bienes en rebajas y tengamos otro año de economía bajo mínimos.

- Avalancha de buenas noticias económicas, bajada de paro, etc... Ojo en este momento. El oro bajará, pero hay que estar muy atento a la inflación real. El dinero fiat ya está en el campo de juego, no se os olvide.

- ¿ Proceso inflacionista tipo Weimar? Tarda en empezar, pero una vez empiece es rápido. Muchos se arruinarán, pero las deudas quedarán pagadas por la propia inflación.

- y Voila... reset y neoeuro, probablemente digital.


Quizás sea ida de tarro mía, no me hagáis mucho caso, pero ahí queda por si por casualidad ( y espero que no) acierto


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cito: "Actualmente, el BCE está más preocupado por el riesgo de que los precios crezcan a un ritmo muy modesto en lugar de muy rápido "
> 
> Soy el único al que le parece un "tiro de jabalí" de los de Ayn Randiano?
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro es que en el nuevo episodio de la guerra monetaria mundial, el papel principal lo van a tener las divisas digitales que los bancos centrales están sacando a la carrera:

Beijing sees digital currencies as ‘new battlefield’ in global finance

Pekín ve en dichas divisas el nuevo tablero de batalla en la competencia entre estados. A nivel geopolítico la gran batalla es convertirse en la nueva divisa de referencia global ya que la potencia que la emita, será la potencia hegemónica como siempre ha ocurrido históricamente.

Con las divisas digitales, además de los beneficios por señoreaje, está en juego controlar las en tiempo real las transacciones monetarias a nivel global con toda la información derivada de ello. Está información esposiblemente más importante y valiosa que el señoreaje de la emisión de la divisa en sí.

Si se busca su internalización y uso masivo fuera de las propias fronteras del emisor es necesario hacerla atractiva para el público general para que la perciban mejor y más segura que la que están utilizando. Como conseguir la confianza necesaria? Personalmente creo que la dinámica de juego del "nuevo tablero" llevará a sacar divisas digitales redimibles en oro. La competencia monetaria entre Estados de la que habla China provocará que tarde o temprano alguien lo haga o tal vez lo hagan desde el comienzo previsto para 2022. Se les ve muy seguros de que van a triunfar siendo los primeros en sacar su divisa digital.


----------



## WARNIG (3 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que en el nuevo episodio de la guerra monetaria mundial, el papel principal lo van a tener las divisas digitales que los bancos centrales están sacando a la carrera:
> 
> Beijing sees digital currencies as ‘new battlefield’ in global finance
> 
> ...



Aleksandr Khaldey ya lo avisó 

Basel 3: A Revolution That Once Again No One Noticed • Сталкер Zone

Aquí en español


Basilea 2019: El regreso al patrón oro y la 'revolución' de la que nadie se enteró


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Oct 2020)

Dejo aquí un artículo interesante sobre la demanda de oro en 2020 y la posesión del mismo por parte de particulares en diferentes países. El cuadro anterior viene bien para poner las cifras que aporta en perspectiva:
Central Bank Analysis: Eurasia Leads in Gold Purchases | GoldBroker.com

Aparece también este interesante gráfico sobre la venta de bonos usanos durante el mes de marzo por el "virus":


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Oct 2020)

Aquí el vídeo que ha sacado el banco central de Holanda con su reciente traslado de las reservas de oro a su nuevo centro custodiado por el ejército:




El ejército custodia lo que el banco central considera que es la base del sistema monetario y su posesión resulta imprescindible en caso de colapso del sistema monetario actual para poder construir uno nuevo.


----------



## kikepm (5 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Por qué un banco central estaría interesado en generar inflación a "ritmo elevado"?



Los bancos centrales deben generar inflación por su propia supervivencia, y la del tejido político al que sirven. Tal es así, que su única función real es la de generar inflación, su único y verdadero objetivo, pese a que en sus estatutos se hable de estabilidad de precios, el control del desempleo, etc.

Las gráficas de oferta monetaria y poder de compra del dólar ya deberían poner sobre aviso a los más desconfiados.






Para aquellos que aún no entiendan la razón por la que todo esto es así, el siguiente argumento debería vencer las últimas resistencias:

1. Los bancos centrales expanden la oferta monetaria principalmente comprando deuda (y otros activos como bonos corporativos, acciones y oro) que pagan por medio de cheques, que son reclamos contra dólares en la cuenta del banco central.

Es decir, los vendedores de bonos poseen como activo la cantidad de dólares en el apunte en la cuenta que poseen en el banco central, que son pasivos de este.

2. Las compras de deuda y otros colaterales, hacen que el balance del banco central tenga la siguiente forma

ACTIVOS
Bonos
Oro
Acciones (BoJ)
Otros

PASIVOS
Valor en dólares de las cuentas que el estado y los bancos comerciales y financieros tienen en el banco central

3. El balance del banco central depende directamente de la valoración de sus activos, y del poder de compra del dinero-deuda emitido.

4. En la fase alcista del ciclo creado por la expansión monetaria, los activos suben, por lo que la inflación de precios de los activos (las burbujas especulativas) actúa en favor de su balance.

5. En la fase bajista deflacionaria, que equivale a la contracción del crédito en la economía (y no al decrecimiento del nivel de precios, que es una de sus consecuencias), pinchan las burbujas, y el valor de los activos del balance del banco central disminuye.

6. Dado que el poder de compra de la unidad monetaria disminuye con la expansión, la fase deflacionaria supone que el balance del banco central puede llegar a ser negativo, lo que significa que el banco central entra en quiebra técnica.

7. La única forma que tiene el banco central de revertir su balance decreciente es disminuyendo el valor de sus pasivos, esto es, aumentando la emisión de dinero y de crédito y disminuyendo, por tanto, su valor en términos reales.

Por esta razón los bancos centrales odian la deflación y deben su supervivencia al sostenimiento de burbujas especulativas en todo tipo de activos.

Este argumento explica, entre otras cosas, porque los gobiernos hacen declaraciones contra el ajuste en precios de mercados como el inmobiliario.


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Como conseguir la confianza necesaria? Personalmente creo que la dinámica de juego del "nuevo tablero" llevará a sacar divisas digitales redimibles en oro.



Mira como el Petro.
Seguro que esta vez los estados mantendrán sus promesas.
Tiene pinta de que es la buena.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Oct 2020)

Shoppers can snap up bars of gold for £24,500 at bulk-buy store Costco

Una cadena de supermercados inglesa vende lingotes de oro en sus establecimientos. Bastante sobreprecio eso sí pero ya que vas a comprar peras, aprevechas para llevarte un lingote.

Aceptarán devoluciones?


----------



## Tichy (6 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Shoppers can snap up bars of gold for £24,500 at bulk-buy store Costco
> 
> Una cadena de supermercados inglesa vende lingotes de oro en sus establecimientos. Bastante sobreprecio eso sí pero ya que vas a comprar peras, aprevechas para llevarte un lingote.
> 
> Aceptarán devoluciones?



En realidad es una cadena americana que funciona en plan makro (tienes que ser socio por una cuota anual para poder comprar). Se basa en ofrecer grandes formatos a buen precio.
En España había dos, en Getafe y Sevilla, y acaban de abrir un tercero en Las Rozas. 
Llama la atención que en la sección de joyería hay piezas muy caras, pero lingotes de oro y plata nunca he visto en los de aquí.


----------



## Membroza (6 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí el vídeo que ha sacado el banco central de Holanda con su reciente traslado de las reservas de oro a su nuevo centro custodiado por el ejército:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 450891
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Oct 2020)

El Banco Central Europeo apuesta por crear un euro digital en 2021 que complemente el dinero en efectivo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Shoppers can snap up bars of gold for £24,500 at bulk-buy store Costco
> 
> Una cadena de supermercados inglesa vende lingotes de oro en sus establecimientos. Bastante sobreprecio eso sí pero ya que vas a comprar peras, aprevechas para llevarte un lingote.
> 
> Aceptarán devoluciones?



Supongo que los pondrán al lado de las cajas, donde ponen los chicles, para que pilles uno mientras esperas tu turno.


----------



## Gusman (7 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El Banco Central Europeo apuesta por crear un euro digital en 2021 que complemente el dinero en efectivo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Y dentro de Europa, España será el país piloto. Tiempos interesantes vamos a vivir.


----------



## mr_nobody (7 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El Banco Central Europeo apuesta por crear un euro digital en 2021 que complemente el dinero en efectivo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de eliminar el cash ya lo intentaron en dinamarca hace unos anhos y no tubo mucho éxito, si son los politicos y banqueros los primeros en irse e putas y bufar farlopa.

Lo de las CBDCs yo creo que saldrá pero como una forma de eleminar bancos, centralizar todo y tener mas control sobre la población.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Oct 2020)

¿Se avecina una estrategia para un sistema digital respaldado en el oro?


Extraído y traducido del discurso de la Directora del FMI.



*1. Introducción: un mundo al revés* 

Para afrontar esta crisis, podemos inspirarnos en una *generación anterior* . William Beveridge, ex director de la LSE, publicó su famoso informe en 1942, que condujo a la creación del Servicio Nacional de Salud del Reino Unido. Y en 1944, John Maynard Keynes y Harry Dexter White lideraron el establecimiento del *sistema de Bretton Woods*, incluidos el FMI y el Banco Mundial. 
...

*2. Perspectiva mundial: el largo ascenso* 

*Los riesgos siguen siendo altos* , incluidos el aumento de las quiebras y las valoraciones ajustadas en los mercados financieros. Y muchos países se han vuelto *más vulnerables* . Sus niveles de deuda han aumentado debido a su respuesta fiscal a la crisis y las fuertes pérdidas de producción e ingresos. Estimamos que la *deuda pública mundial* alcanzará un récord de alrededor del *100 por ciento* del PIB en 2020 
...

*3. El camino a seguir: afrontar la crisis e impulsar las transformaciones* 

Por eso necesitamos reformas fundamentales para construir una *economía más resiliente* —una que sea *más verde, más inteligente, más inclusiva— más dinámica *. Aquí es donde debemos dirigir las inversiones masivas que serán necesarias para una recuperación sólida y sostenible. 

Asimismo, sabemos que la *transformación digital* se ha acelerado y promete una productividad mayor, así como nuevos puestos de trabajo con salarios _más altos_. Podremos desarrollar esta capacidad si modernizamos los sistemas tributarios e invertimos en educación e infraestructura digital. Nuestro objetivo debe ser que todo el mundo tenga acceso a Internet y capacidad para prosperar en la economía del siglo XXI.

The Long Ascent: Overcoming the Crisis and Building a More Resilient Economy


----------



## Aceituno (7 Oct 2020)

Yo no se lo que viene o lo que vendrá, pero lo que queda claro es que manipulan las cotizaciones a su antojo.

Esas bajadas y subidas verticales cantan por soleares...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El Banco Central Europeo apuesta por crear un euro digital en 2021 que complemente el dinero en efectivo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Me vais a permitir repetir un post. Han abierto un hilo sobre ese tema en el principal pero creo que aquí es muy relevante, y me gustaría que los habituales de este hilo e hilos paralelos opinasen.
Recordáis el informe del FMI de 2019 en el que sugerían una manera de hacer efectivos los intereses negativos? Pues esa manera era mantener dos divisas de facto paralelas con un tipo de cambio entre ellas: trileuros en efectivo y trileuros digitales. Que te quedas con los trileuros digitales en el banco? Estupendo para el banco si hay intereses negativos. Que dices, no, mejor bancolchón: el tipo de cambio entre unos trileuros y otros hace que no te puedas escapar de los tipos de interés negativos. Si llevan esto a cabo, me pregunto cómo va a afectar esto la cotización del oro...




> ...un estudio reciente del personal técnico del FMI muestra cómo los bancos centrales pueden configurar un sistema que haría viable optar por tasas de interés muy negativas.
> 
> En un mundo sin dinero en efectivo, las tasas de interés no tendrían un límite inferior. Para contrarrestar una recesión severa, un banco central podría reducir la tasa de política monetaria de 2%, por ejemplo, a menos 4%. El recorte de la tasa de interés se transmitiría a los depósitos bancarios, los préstamos y los bonos. Sin efectivo, los depositantes tendrían que pagar la tasa de interés negativa para mantener su dinero en el banco, con lo cual el consumo y la inversión se tornarían más atractivos. Esto promovería los préstamos, impulsaría la demanda y estimularía la economía.
> 
> ...



No os perdáis el ejemplo, por si no os ha quedado claro de qué va esto:



> Según la propuesta, un banco central dividiría la base monetaria en *dos monedas locales separadas: efectivo y dinero electrónico*. *El dinero electrónico se emitiría solo en forma electrónica y se remuneraría a la tasa de interés de política monetaria, y el efectivo tendría un tipo de cambio —o tasa de conversión— con respecto al dinero electrónico*. Esta tasa de conversión es un aspecto clave de la propuesta. Al fijar una tasa de interés negativa para el dinero electrónico, el banco central dejaría que la tasa de conversión del efectivo en términos de dinero electrónico se deprecie al mismo ritmo que la tasa de interés negativa del dinero electrónico. Así, el valor del efectivo se reduciría en términos de dinero electrónico. A modo de ilustración, supongamos que su banco hoy anuncia una tasa de interés de menos 3% sobre un depósito de USD 100. Supongamos además que el banco central anunció que el dólar en efectivo pasará a ser una moneda aparte que se depreciará frente al dólar electrónico a una tasa de 3% anual. La tasa de conversión de dólares en efectivo a dólares electrónicos entonces variaría de 1 a 0,97 en el curso del año. Al cabo de un año, el saldo en su cuenta bancaria sería de 97 dólares electrónicos. Si en lugar de depositar hoy los 100 dólares en efectivo, los retira y los guarda bajo el colchón, al cabo de un año también los podría cambiar por 97 dólares electrónicos. Al mismo tiempo, *los negocios empezarían a anunciar sus precios en dinero electrónico y en efectivo por separado*, tal como lo hacen los negocios en algunas pequeñas economías abiertas que ya están anunciando sus precios en moneda local y en divisas limítrofes. El efectivo entonces estaría perdiendo valor en términos de bienes y del dinero electrónico, con lo cual tener efectivo no supondría ninguna ventaja frente a depositarlo en el banco.



Cómo hacer “efectivas” las tasas de interés negativas


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me vais a permitir repetir un post. Han abierto un hilo sobre ese tema en el principal pero creo que aquí es muy relevante, y me gustaría que los habituales de este hilo e hilos paralelos opinasen.
> Recordáis el informe del FMI de 2019 en el que sugerían una manera de hacer efectivos los intereses negativos? Pues esa manera era mantener dos divisas de facto paralelas con un tipo de cambio entre ellas: trileuros en efectivo y trileuros digitales. Que te quedas con los trileuros digitales en el banco? Estupendo para el banco si hay intereses negativos. Que dices, no, mejor bancolchón: el tipo de cambio entre unos trileuros y otros hace que no te puedas escapar de los tipos de interés negativos. Si llevan esto a cabo, me pregunto cómo va a afectar esto la cotización del oro...
> 
> 
> ...




Bien traído.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me vais a permitir repetir un post. Han abierto un hilo sobre ese tema en el principal pero creo que aquí es muy relevante, y me gustaría que los habituales de este hilo e hilos paralelos opinasen.
> Recordáis el informe del FMI de 2019 en el que sugerían una manera de hacer efectivos los intereses negativos? Pues esa manera era mantener dos divisas de facto paralelas con un tipo de cambio entre ellas: trileuros en efectivo y trileuros digitales. Que te quedas con los trileuros digitales en el banco? Estupendo para el banco si hay intereses negativos. Que dices, no, mejor bancolchón: el tipo de cambio entre unos trileuros y otros hace que no te puedas escapar de los tipos de interés negativos. Si llevan esto a cabo, me pregunto cómo va a afectar esto la cotización del oro...



No me extrañaría en absoluto semejante artimaña. Estamos tan anestesiados, que nos dan mierda para comer y pedimos una segunda ración...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No me extrañaría en absoluto semejante artimaña. Estamos tan anestesiados, que nos dan mierda para comer y pedimos una segunda ración...



Y además vamos a refrendar activamente lo de la mierda en el menú:



> Según publica en una carta abierta, Fabio Panetta, miembro del Comité Ejecutivo del BCE: "un euro digital contribuiría a la soberanía financiera y *r*eforzaría el papel internacional del euro". *Este euro digital estaría diseñado para estar disponible fuera de la zona euro, ahorrar costes y ser sostenible con el medio ambiente*.
> 
> La intención del Banco Central Europeo es iniciar una *consulta pública el próximo 12 de octubre* y evaluar junta a ciudadanos, académicos, sector financiero y autoridades los beneficios y desafíos de la creación de una moneda virtual junto con el euro. El pasado 22 de septiembre, el equipo legal del BCE registraba la marca 'Digital Euro'.


----------



## FranMen (7 Oct 2020)

Básicamente lo que hacen en Argentina o Venezuela con el cambio de dólar. Perfeccionado eso sí


----------



## FranMen (7 Oct 2020)

Para cuánto daría el nuevo juego??
1.188.215 MILLONES EUROS (este año 2020) AGREGADOS MONETARIOS UEM-CONTRIBUCION A IFM-ESPAÑA-M1, Agosto de 2020
No se si es correcto usar M1, no soy economista, pero con él hay justito para cubrir la deuda. Sí hacemos lo del artículo: -3% llega para cubrir el incremento del déficit antes del COVID.
De todas formas la gente no se quedaría parada mientras le saquean.
¿2 años de consumo desenfrenado, búsqueda de otra forma de ahorrar? Y después?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me vais a permitir repetir un post. Han abierto un hilo sobre ese tema en el principal pero creo que aquí es muy relevante, y me gustaría que los habituales de este hilo e hilos paralelos opinasen.
> Recordáis el informe del FMI de 2019 en el que sugerían una manera de hacer efectivos los intereses negativos? Pues esa manera era mantener dos divisas de facto paralelas con un tipo de cambio entre ellas: trileuros en efectivo y trileuros digitales. Que te quedas con los trileuros digitales en el banco? Estupendo para el banco si hay intereses negativos. Que dices, no, mejor bancolchón: el tipo de cambio entre unos trileuros y otros hace que no te puedas escapar de los tipos de interés negativos. Si llevan esto a cabo, me pregunto cómo va a afectar esto la cotización del oro...
> 
> 
> ...





Si, Si pero si te pagan con tarjeta y va al banco no te libras de pagar luego impuestos por un tubo.

En cambio si te lo pagan en efectivo pierdes los 3 eurillos de esos 100 que nada tiene que ver con perder 40 mas los otros tres si llega a entrar al banco.


----------



## FranMen (8 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No me extrañaría en absoluto semejante artimaña. Estamos tan anestesiados, que nos dan mierda para comer y pedimos una segunda ración...



Pero en realidad, esta artimaña ya la están haciendo, todos sabemos que teniendo el dinero en el banco cada año perdemos un %. Es la inflación, siempre mayor la real que la medida.
Quizás se trate de otra nueva vuelta de tuerca y se sume un 3% a lo que ya perdemos con la inflación.
Siguiendo con consecuencias del razonamiento, para que verdaderamente haya intereses-, no sólo se tendrían que aplicar al dinero papel, llamémosle A, también al digital, llamémosle B. O quizás al A se aplicase un 3% y al B un 1%.
Se me ocurre que hubiese una moneda C para intercambios internacionales que fuese igual para todos los países, quizás respaldada por su oro y a la que el ciudadano no tuviese acceso.
Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que la devaluación fuese tal que no fuesen necesarios los impuestos, en un país con unos presupuestos de 0,5 billones y un PIB de 1 sería del 50%, aunque viendo lo fácil que es hacerlo, el siguiente paso sería aumentar los presupuestos a 0,6 y la devaluación al 60% y, con el tiempo, como esto no sería suficiente añadir de nuevo los impuestos


----------



## FranMen (8 Oct 2020)

Se me ocurren más consecuencias: si trabajo, vendo en negro me sigue interesando hacerlo, sólo dejo de ganar un 3% menos. Si trabajo legalmente pago impuestos del ¿30%?, frente a esto el 3% es una minucia. Igualmente si un producto paga el 21% de IVA, un 3% no es nada.
Para acabar con la economía sumergida la devaluación de A frente a B tendría que ser del entorno del 25%. Con esta pérdida tan sólo quedarían trabajando en A las actividades delictivas: narcotráfico, prostitución...


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2020)

Aktueller Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken

Por primera vez en cerca de diez años, el balance de oro de los bancos centrales ha disminuido el mes pasado. Fundamentalmente por dos motivos, Turquía apenas ha importado cuatro toneladas (frente a las 30 toneladas mensuales que venía importando este año de media) y por la venta de 31,7 toneladas de Uzbekistán.

Entiendo que el cambio de tendencia es coyuntural por los dos factores mencionados pero veremos qué ocurre el mes que viene...

_____________

Revolving Door at the SPDR Gold Trust – 6 CFOs since 2014 - Ronan Manly

El mayor ETF de oro del mundo con más de 1200 toneladas de oro lleva 6 CFOs diferentes desde 2014.

Tiene pinta de que no les gusta lo que ven (chanchullos contables con el unallocated gold en custodiado por el banco central inglés?) y se piran para no comerse el marrón.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

¿Y qué pasa si donde dicen que tienen 10 sólo tienen 1?
¿Y si fuera 100:1? ¿1000:1?
Las bóvedas ultrasecretas..... a ver si va a ser el mismo timo de siempre....
Viviendo de los demás hasta que pete el tinglado....?
Razones para dudar haylas. No estaría yo muy tranquilo teniendo millones invertidos en esos "estadillos"


----------



## Tolagu (8 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Para cuánto daría el nuevo juego??
> 1.188.215 MILLONES EUROS (este año 2020) AGREGADOS MONETARIOS UEM-CONTRIBUCION A IFM-ESPAÑA-M1, Agosto de 2020
> No se si es correcto usar M1, no soy economista, pero con él hay justito para cubrir la deuda. Sí hacemos lo del artículo: -3% llega para cubrir el incremento del déficit antes del COVID.
> De todas formas la gente no se quedaría parada mientras le saquean.
> ¿2 años de consumo desenfrenado, búsqueda de otra forma de ahorrar? Y después?



Después nada. No hay un después. La consecuencia inmediata de ese latrocinio es la vuelta inmediata al trueque. La economía sumergida pasaría del 20 al 50-60%. La masa se rebelaría. Y para el oro....... jijiijiiji


----------



## Tolagu (8 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa si donde dicen que tienen 10 sólo tienen 1?
> ¿Y si fuera 100:1? ¿1000:1?
> Las bóvedas ultrasecretas..... a ver si va a ser el mismo timo de siempre....
> Viviendo de los demás hasta que pete el tinglado....?
> Razones para dudar haylas. No estaría yo muy tranquilo teniendo millones invertidos en esos "estadillos"



Yo es que lo de las bóvedas en un país de filibusteros.......


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Una vez, creo que fue Muttley, puso una información sobre lo que tenían en no sé qué negocio de estos. Y había alguno que tenía millones a punta pala de horo, plata, platino y efectivo. No sé, los que tienen han robado tanto, lo tendrán repartido por muchos sitios, pero todos estos negocios al son de dame el dinero que yo te guardo aquí las mil y una noches, huelen, cuando menos, rarro rarro.


----------



## tastas (8 Oct 2020)

¿Cuántas empresas del sp500 tienen oro entre sus reservas de tesorería?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Oct 2020)

Central banks sketch out digital currency as China forges ahead

Los bancos centrales occidentales se unen con el BIS para lanzar su propia divisa digital para contrarrestar a la que va a sacar China.

Dicen que "no hay una carrera entre bancos centrales aunque pueda parecer lo contrario"... En 2021 parece que tienen previsto sacarla, igual que los Chinos.

Que tendrá la divisa digital China que hace que el BIS y los principales bancos centrales occidentales se unan para sacar otra divisa conjunta para contrarrestarla? Recordemos que en septiembre del año pasado anunciaron que el mundo debía prepararse para la vuelta al patrón oro...

La suma de reservas de oro oficiales de los bancos centrales bajo tutela del BIS supera las 20.000 toneladas. Una cifra que se aproxima a las reservas de oro estimadas de China (las oficiales apenas llegan a las 2.000 toneladas)

___________

Dejo aquí un artículo con una imagen para poner en perspectiva la masa monetaria creada a raíz de los estímulos frente al "virus" comparadas con el oro y plata que ha producido EEUU en el mismo periodo de tiempo:

Infografik: US-Geldmenge vs. Edelmetallmünzproduktion in der COVID-19-Ära

La imagen es demasiado "pesada" y no deja subirla


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Central banks sketch out digital currency as China forges ahead
> 
> Los bancos centrales occidentales se unen con el BIS para lanzar su propia divisa digital para contrarrestar a la que va a sacar China.
> 
> ...



Pues si los bancos centrales occidentales andan escasos de MPs, ya sabes lo que puede pasar...

Un neopatrón oro no tiene por qué beneficiar a los propietarios privados de MPs, los trileros que llevan 200 años saqueando no van a renunciar de la noche a la mañana a sus malas artes y dar una palmadita a las hormiguitas ahorradoras.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues si los bancos centrales occidentales andan escasos de MPs, ya sabes lo que puede pasar...
> 
> Un neopatrón oro no tiene por qué beneficiar a los propietarios privados de MPs, los trileros que llevan 200 años saqueando no van a renunciar de la noche a la mañana a sus malas artes y dar una palmadita a las hormiguitas ahorradoras.




Es una lucha entre diferentes élites. Si para vencer a la divisa con la que su emigo controla el mundo es necesaria una moneda redimible en oro, lo harán. No lo harán por bondad, es por necesidad. Al hacer este movimiento (por necesidad) se cambian las reglas de juego aunque las nuevas reglas no sean del agrado de las élites actuales ya que implican ceder parte de su poder.

El diablo se esconde en los detalles... Todavía falta por saber muchas características del nuevo formato digital como el grado de anonimato (por ejemplo el ECB quiere que las transacciones pequeñas sean anónimas), la concesión de créditos (si es directamente el banco central o si son los bancos comerciales), si es redimible en oro y en qué condiciones lo es, etc. Por ahora sólo podemos especular.

Lo que si que podemos vislumbrar es la dinámica que se puede generar si el objetivo es que las CBDCs se usen fuera de las fronteras del emisor. Este objetivo implica que se va a producir una competencia entre divisas para atraer usuarios. Atraer usuarios requiere ofrecer ventajas frente a la competencia del resto de divisas (mayor anonimato, mejores condiciones para redimir las en oro, intereses en los depósitos...). Veo difícil atraer usuarios sin ofrecer ventajas respecto a las divisas actuales.

Sin redimibilidad en oro, la única forma de conseguir usuarios es que la divisa digital sea la única forma de poder adquirir recursos estratégicos (petróleo, tierras raras, etc.). Pero esta opción requiere una posición de monopolio en dichos recursos que difícilmente se puede lograr ya que todas las potencias están tomando medidas para asegurarse el acceso a ellos imposibilitando así un esquema similar al del dólar con el petróleo:
EU unveils action plan to secure access to critical raw materials

En fin, quiero pensar que el cambio va a ser a mejor. Si no lo es, más vale tener tierras y animales para intentar conseguir la mayor autosuficiencia posible. Ante la duda, recomiendo tener tierras y animales antes que metales preciosos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una lucha entre diferentes élites. Si para vencer a la divisa con la que su emigo controla el mundo es necesaria una moneda redimible en oro, lo harán. No lo harán por bondad, es por necesidad.
> 
> El diablo se esconde en los detalles... Todavía falta por saber muchas características del nuevo formato digital como el grado de anonimato (por ejemplo el ECB quiere que las transacciones pequeñas sean anónimas), la concesión de créditos (si es directamente el banco central o si son los bancos comerciales), si es redimible en oro y en qué condiciones lo es, etc. Por ahora sólo podemos especular.
> 
> ...



Creo que no entendiste mi argumento: moneda redimible en oro para bancos centrales (y tal vez instituciones financieras) y a tí te darán papelitos por el oro y la plata que te obligarán a vender "por el bien común". Un buen fajo de papelitos, sin duda, pero papelitos al fin y al cabo. Posiblemente algo de moneda dejarán tener en propiedad, pero bullion nanay. Ya mostré que eso pasó con anterioridad.

_Anyway_, como ya calculamos todos, no hay MPs suficientes para la gigantesca masa monetaria, así que personalmente veo más bien divisas digitales respaldadas por una cesta de divisas nacionales y recursos, entre ellos MPs. Y el BIS en el ajo, no falla.

Me quedo con eso de que quieres "pensar que el cambio va a ser a mejor", y celebro que, viviendo en el campo, evidentemente estás mejor preparado que el 99% ante cualquier eventualidad. Pero la clave, que muy bien indicas, es diversificar.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Creo que no entendiste mi argumento: moneda redimible en oro para bancos centrales (y tal vez instituciones financieras) y a tí te darán papelitos por el oro y la plata que te obligarán a vender "por el bien común". Un buen fajo de papelitos, sin duda, pero papelitos al fin y al cabo. Posiblemente algo de moneda dejarán tener en propiedad, pero bullion nanay. Ya mostré que eso pasó con anterioridad.
> 
> _Anyway_, como ya calculamos todos, no hay MPs suficientes para la gigantesca masa monetaria, así que personalmente veo más bien divisas digitales respaldadas por una cesta de divisas nacionales y recursos, entre ellos MPs. Y el BIS en el ajo, no falla.
> 
> Me quedo con eso de que quieres "pensar que el cambio va a ser a mejor", y celebro que, viviendo en el campo, evidentemente estás mejor preparado que el 99% ante cualquier eventualidad. Pero la clave, que muy bien indicas, es diversificar.



Si las CBDCs son redimibles en oro, la redimibilidad es bidereccional: puedes convertir la divisa digital en oro y el oro en divisa digital. Igualmente puedes hacer transacciones usando el formato digital o usando el formato físico. Usar el formato físico (metales preciosos) permite el anonimato de las transacciones. El problema es que te obligarán a justificar la procedencia del formato físico cuando quieras convertirlo a formato digital. Posiblemente haya una "mordida" por parte de los emisores para poder hacerlo.

Hay suficientes metales preciosos para respaldar la masa monetaria fiat si se revaloriza el oro hasta llegar a un equilibrio entre ambos. Esta revalorización del oro, además, va a ser necesaria para evitar la quiebra de los bancos centrales cuyos balances están atestados de basura financiera.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si las CBDCs son redimibles en oro, la redimibilidad es bidereccional: puedes convertir la divisa digital en oro y el oro en divisa digital. Igualmente puedes hacer transacciones usando el formato digital o usando el formato físico. Usar el formato físico (metales preciosos) permite el anonimato de las transacciones. El problema es que te obligarán a justificar la procedencia del formato físico cuando quieras convertirlo a formato digital. Posiblemente haya una "mordida" por parte de los emisores para poder hacerlo.
> 
> Hay suficientes metales preciosos para respaldar la masa monetaria fiat si se revaloriza el oro hasta llegar a un equilibrio entre ambos. Esta revalorización del oro, además, va a ser necesaria para evitar la quiebra de los bancos centrales cuyos balances están atestados de basura financiera.



- "Si las CBDCs son redimibles en oro..."

*Si* son redimibles en oro... Mi abuelo decía que todo lo que empiece por sí, tararí.

- "Usar el formato físico (metales preciosos) permite el anonimato de las transacciones"

Otra razón por la cual no les gustan.

- "Hay suficientes metales preciosos para respaldar la masa monetaria fiat si se revaloriza el oro hasta llegar a un equilibrio entre ambos."

Esa revolarización pondría al oro en 5 cifras. No va a pasar y lo sabes. Confórmate con que llegue a 6000 dólares y te den papelitos.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - "Si las CBDCs son redimibles en oro..."
> 
> *Si* son redimibles en oro... Mi abuelo decía que todo lo que empiece por sí, tararí.
> 
> ...



Si no son redimibles en oro... También empieza por "si", tarari.

Queda menos de un año para que se pongan en funcionamiento, mientras tanto a especular si serán redimibles o no y a que precio respecto al fiat lo serían.

En cualquier caso, la competencia entre las diferentes CBDCs para atraer usuarios fuera de las fronteras del emisor creo que es positiva. La dinámica que se crea beneficia a los potenciales usuarios.

Iremos viendo qué ocurre...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Si no son redimibles en oro... También empieza por "si", tarari.*
> 
> Queda menos de un año para que se pongan en funcionamiento, mientras tanto a especular si serán redimibles o no y a que precio respecto al fiat lo serían.
> 
> ...



¿Son redimibles en oro los papelitos de los bancos centrales? ¿Por qué van a serlo los numeritos? ¿Y por qué van a serlo para el gran público?

El último patrón oro era sólo para bancos centrales. _Ergo _la experiencia histórica no da muchas esperanzas a ese respecto.

Respecto a la competencia de divisas, ¿qué prefieres a divisas fuertes como euros, dólares, libras o francos suizos? ¿Dólares de Zimbabwe? ¿Bolívares y petros de Venezuela? ¿Liras turcas, que nos mola mucho ANATOLIA en este foro? ¿Crees realmente que una CDBD china no va a ser inflacionista a voluntad del PCCh?

Pero sí, iremos viendo.


----------



## kikepm (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una lucha entre diferentes élites. Si para vencer a la divisa con la que su emigo controla el mundo es necesaria una moneda redimible en oro, lo harán. No lo harán por bondad, es por necesidad.



La vuelta a un patrón oro es muy improbable, queda bien en la teoría, pero creo que está muy lejos de producirse. Además, el hecho de que sea implementado mediante una moneda digital es irrelevante, ya que de existir la motivación, bien podría ser ejecutado con dinero fiat clásico, papel moneda y apuntes electrónicos en la cuenta del banco central, y en las de los bancos asociados a dicho sistema bancario.

El problema de que esté enormemente inflactado, solo haría que el equilibrio, una vez remonetizado, llevara al oro a cotizaciones inimaginables (de hecho, en el orden de la expansión fiat).

Los beneficios que la vuelta a un patrón oro traería a la economía de la sociedad que lo implantara es de tal magnitud, que aquella que lo llevara a cabo dispondría de una divisa que se comercializaría en todas las transacciones internacionales, con una fortaleza deflacionaria y la limitación radical del gasto en déficit, que llevarían a dicha sociedad en unos pocos años a la acumulación de ahorro-capital que aumentaría los niveles de vida de forma radical.

Este escenario que acabo de mostrar es simplemente IMPOSIBLE.

Porque el que una sociedad llegara a las cotas de libertad y prosperidad planteadas, requiere la desaparición del estado monstruoso que conocemos. Ningún gobierno va a plantear eliminar la competencia de otro sistema monetario por medio de su propia eliminación.

El patrón oro no va a volver jamás, o al menos no en forma pacífica. Antes, debe desaparecer el estado, o al menos limitarse su poder drásticamente.





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> _Anyway_, como ya calculamos todos, no hay MPs suficientes para la gigantesca masa monetaria



De hecho, sobra oro.

Cualquier cantidad de oro es suficiente para cualquier cantidad de masa monetaria. Los precios no son otra cosa que las tasas de cambio entre el dinero y los bienes y servicios, y como tales, no hay nada especialmente relevante en que sean de 1:1 o de 1:100.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> De hecho, sobra oro.
> 
> Cualquier cantidad de oro es suficiente para cualquier cantidad de masa monetaria. Los precios no son otra cosa que las tasas de cambio entre el dinero y los bienes y servicios, y como tales, no hay nada especialmente relevante en que sean de 1:1 o de 1:100.



No hay suficiente para el nivel relativo de precios presente. ¿Oro a 5 o 6 mil pavels la onza? ¿Incluso 10 mil? Tal vez, en especial si se usa como respaldo para que los bancos centrales inflen la masa monetaria aún más. ¿Oro a 50 ó 100 mil? No lo verán tus hogos a menos que sea el minuto antes del colapso del sistema monetario, Weimar style.


----------



## kikepm (12 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No hay suficiente para el nivel relativo de precios presente. ¿Oro a 5 o 6 mil pavels la onza? Tal vez, en especial si se usa como respaldo para que los bancos centrales inflen la masa monetaria aún más. ¿Oro a 50 mil? No lo verán tus hogos a menos que sea el minuto antes del colapso del sistema monetario, Weimar style.



Mi explicación significa que el mecanismo para que todo el dinero fiat actual sea convertible en oro es el de los precios. Que los precios pueden adaptarse a cualquier valor sin que ello suponga mayor problema económico.

Por supuesto, esto requiere monetizar el oro previamente, lo que no va a ocurrir por las razones planteadas.

Con las reservas de oro de los EE.UU., la FED debería comprar cualquier cantidad de "papel" a unos 100.000 dólares la onza.

Obviamente no va a ocurrir.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Mi explicación significa que el mecanismo para que todo el dinero fiat actual sea convertible en oro es el de los precios. Que los precios pueden adaptarse a cualquier valor sin que ello suponga mayor problema económico.
> 
> Por supuesto, esto requiere monetizar el oro previamente, lo que no va a ocurrir por las razones planteadas.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es una revalorización del oro según un patrón real y otra una monetización parcial para seguir dándole al inflacionismo, que SÍ es posible.

Requeriría mantener el oro a unos precios bajos en relación a la masa monetaria.

Se ha mencionado mil veces lo de los Derechos Especiales de Giro y su tasación según una cesta de divisas y recursos, entre ellos MPs.

Mira lo de este think tank: América Latina necesita acceder a recursos sin generar deuda: Emisión de Derechos Especiales de Giro - Center for Economic and Policy Research

O este: Consenso para la Transición Económica — CELAG

Y mira sus cabezas pensantes: Consejo Consultivo — CELAG


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Ningún gobierno va a plantear eliminar la competencia de otro sistema monetario por medio de su propia eliminación.
> 
> El patrón oro no va a volver jamás, o al menos no en forma pacífica. Antes, debe desaparecer el estado, o al menos limitarse su poder drásticamente.



Creo que planteas una falsa disyuntiva.

Lo que está en juego no es el estado en sí, si no las élites que lo controlan. Unas élites (las chinas y rusas) cuya supervivencia requiere de otro sistema monetario que compita con el de las élites que controlan el sistema actual. Si el precio a pagar es no poder expandir la masa monetaria a voluntad, es mejor a la alternativa que dejar de ser la élite.

El Estado ha existido con patrón oro y sin el, ese no es el problema. Renunciar al poder derivado del fiat a cambio de sobrevivir como elite es un precio razonable. Van a seguir viviendo de puta madre con patrón fiat o con patrón oro siempre que sean capaces de mantenerse en el poder


----------



## FranMen (12 Oct 2020)

Si sólo un país volviera al patrón oro probablemente se arruinaría, su moneda sería tan fuerte que no podría exportar nada.
Acuérdese de lo que tuvo que hacer Suiza hace unos años, cuento el euro bajó para poder seguir exportando


----------



## kikepm (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que planteas una falsa disyuntiva.
> 
> Lo que está en juego no es el estado en sí, si no las élites que lo controlan. Unas élites (las chinas y rusas) cuya supervivencia requiere de otro sistema monetario que compita con el de las élites que controlan el sistema actual. Si el precio a pagar es no poder expandir la masa monetaria a voluntad, es mejor a la alternativa que dejar de ser la élite.
> 
> El Estado ha existido con patrón oro y sin el, ese no es el problema. Renunciar al poder derivado del fiat a cambio de sobrevivir como elite es un precio razonable. Van a seguir viviendo de puta madre con patrón fiat o con patrón oro siempre que sean capaces de mantenerse en el poder



Es un non sequitur que las élites nacionales van a desaparecer si no sacan una moneda respaldada y redimible en oro.

Las élites de cada estado basan su poder en el aplastamiento de las masas nacionales de productores (siendo estos los trabajadores y pequeños empresarios del sector privado no contactado con el gobierno) y consumidores. La historia monetaria reciente puede resumirse en el descubrimiento de los medios que han permitido al gobierno, y a sus secuaces y socios, más y mejores formas de falsificar, de convencer a la plebe de la bondad de sus políticas y de explotarla en su propio beneficio.

De que forma se relacionan las élites entre si no tiene que ver con este hecho incuestionable, hasta el punto de que todos los estados del mundo han introducido el papel moneda no respaldado y la falsificación keynesianamente justidicada como su modus operandi, ni siquiera se libran los que a priori pudieran ser merecedores de mayor crédito en cuanto a la defensa del dinero sólido, como podrían ser USA y Suiza, cuyas constituciones están basadas en principios liberales estrictos (que por supuesto han sido hackeados por el estado en su camino hacia el saqueo).

Que exista una competencia entre estados por ver cual es la moneda nacional que se usa como reserva global es una cosa, y que vayan a matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, otra muy diferente.


La convertibilidad de una moneda nacional en la cantidad de oro equivalente a los precios estipulados es una fuerza tan descomunal y destructiva para las capacidades de los gobiernos y el resto de bandidos, que la sola idea produce convulsiones en el cuerpo de gobierno y sus voceros acadé-micos.

Un patrón oro impide la expansión y la financiación en déficit de una forma irrevocable. Todo cuanto conocemos en la vida política de los estados nación actuales desaparecería como por arte de magia.

La exigencia de redención es algo que haría desaparecer a los pajarracos como Sánchez, Iglesias, Casado, Arrimadas o Abascal. Observatorios, ONGs (en realidad, OGs), institutos, tribunales de excepción como la AN, el TC, los tribunales de género, al 90% del IBEX y demás parafernalia estatal y paraestatal.


Por todas estas razones, es imposible que un patrón oro vuelva de forma pacífica a la escena internacional.


----------



## kikepm (12 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Si sólo un país volviera al patrón oro probablemente se arruinaría, su moneda sería tan fuerte que no podría exportar nada.
> Acuérdese de lo que tuvo que hacer Suiza hace unos años, cuento el euro bajó para poder seguir exportando



La moneda suiza lleva décadas apreciándose frente al resto de divisas mundiales, y la salud de su economía sigue muy por encima de la del resto de países con monedas devaluadas.

La falacia de la divisa débil es una consecuencia de las malas teorías sobre lo que significa producir e intercambiar. No hay algo así como déficit comercial, y las exportaciones no suman a la producción, sino que restan, de la misma manera en que cuando uno intercambia algo que produce por otra cosa, el incremento de riqueza es debido al mayor valor percibido de aquello que recibe, en contraposición del de aquello que da a cambio.

Cuando la moneda nacional se aprecia debido a la devaluación keynesiana de la moneda extranjera, el dinero propio fuerte es capaz de "comprar" mayor cantidad de productos por los que se "paga" una menor cantidad de productos nacionales.


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Oct 2020)

fff dijo:


> Actualización. Creo que llegará a las 250 páginas.
> 
> Estoy apuntando gente por privado como dije el otro día...



Cito el mensaje de fff para el que este interesado con su libro, yo me apunte y estoy esperando con muchas ganas.


----------



## FranMen (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La moneda suiza lleva décadas apreciándose frente al resto de divisas mundiales, y la salud de su economía sigue muy por encima de la del resto de países con monedas devaluadas.
> 
> La falacia de la divisa débil es una consecuencia de las malas teorías sobre lo que significa producir e intercambiar. No hay algo así como déficit comercial, y las exportaciones no suman a la producción, sino que restan, de la misma manera en que cuando uno intercambia algo que produce por otra cosa, el incremento de riqueza es debido al mayor valor percibido de aquello que recibe, en contraposición del de aquello que da a cambio.
> 
> Cuando la moneda nacional se aprecia debido a la devaluación keynesiana de la moneda extranjera, el dinero propio fuerte es capaz de "comprar" mayor cantidad de productos por los que se "paga" una menor cantidad de productos nacionales.



Suiza aún mira de reojo a la deflación y amenaza con intervenir en el mercado de divisas
Suiza actúa para devaluar el franco y frenar su papel de moneda refugio

Tener una moneda fuerte tiene sus ventajas, pero demasiado fuerte con respecto a las demás puede llevarte al aislamiento. Puedes comprar muy barato, pero si no puedes vender al final te arruinas.
Estoy en contra de una moneda débil como fue la peseta, empobrece a los ciudadanos, pero muy fuerte también. No queda más remedio que buscar un equilibrio


----------



## tastas (12 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Suiza aún mira de reojo a la deflación y amenaza con intervenir en el mercado de divisas
> Suiza actúa para devaluar el franco y frenar su papel de moneda refugio
> 
> Tener una moneda fuerte tiene sus ventajas, pero demasiado fuerte con respecto a las demás puede llevarte al aislamiento. Puedes comprar muy barato, pero si no puedes vender al final te arruinas.
> Estoy en contra de una moneda débil como fue la peseta, empobrece a los ciudadanos, pero muy fuerte también. No queda más remedio que buscar un equilibrio



Una moneda que se revaloriza respecto a las demás no te imposibilita bajar precios de tus bienes y servicios.
Pero eso no es lo que le ha preocupado a Suiza. Precisamente porque su economía está consolidada y tiene una moneda fuerte ha podido desarrollar productos de mayor valor añadido ~= más caros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La vuelta a un patrón oro es muy improbable, queda bien en la teoría, pero creo que está muy lejos de producirse. Además, el hecho de que sea implementado mediante una moneda digital es irrelevante, ya que de existir la motivación, bien podría ser ejecutado con dinero fiat clásico, papel moneda y apuntes electrónicos en la cuenta del banco central, y en las de los bancos asociados a dicho sistema bancario.
> 
> El problema de que esté enormemente inflactado, solo haría que el equilibrio, una vez remonetizado, llevara al oro a cotizaciones inimaginables (de hecho, en el orden de la expansión fiat).
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Por lógica, las élites no van renunciar a "tener todo". Pues eso supone este sistema tramposo de imprimir dinero sin límite y sin respaldo económico, para dárselo "a mis amigos".

Que quiero comprarme ese bonito palacio renacentista en la Loire, que vale 56 millones de Euros. NO hay problema, Powell o Lagarde, o quien sea, imprímeme papelitos hasta decir basta... Mientras haya confianza en el FIAT PANDA, las élites tienen literalmente todo, mientras el pueblo se las ve canutas para llegar a ese Fiat que solo vale en su cabeza.

El problema que tienen las élites hoy en día es que la gente está empezando a perder la confianza en el Fiat, y entonces se les desmonta el chiringuito, y pueden pasar de tener todo a no tener nada. Quizás el oro se use como fase del Reset, pero creo que será temporalmente para volver al sistema tramposo.... Una especie de Breton Woods a 1971 concentrado.


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Por lógica, las élites no van renunciar a "tener todo". Pues eso supone este sistema tramposo de imprimir dinero sin límite y sin respaldo económico, para dárselo "a mis amigos".
> 
> Que quiero comprarme ese bonito palacio renacentista en la Loire, que vale 56 millones de Euros. NO hay problema, Powell o Lagarde, o quien sea, imprímeme papelitos hasta decir basta... Mientras haya confianza en el FIAT PANDA, las élites tienen literalmente todo, mientras el pueblo se las ve canutas para llegar a ese Fiat que solo vale en su cabeza.
> 
> El problema que tienen las élites hoy en día es que la gente está empezando a perder la confianza en el Fiat, y entonces se les desmonta el chiringuito, y pueden pasar de tener todo a no tener nada. Quizás el oro se use como fase del Reset, pero creo que será temporalmente para volver al sistema tramposo.... Una especie de Breton Woods a 1971 concentrado.



Esto que comentas en mi opinion es el debate mas interesante en economía hoy en dia. La clave es si la gente se entera de la película o no con el dinero FIAT provocando su desconfianza en ella y empiece a buscar alternativas económicas como el oro o las criptos. Muy utopia a mi parecer, si una cosa a demostrado la masa humana es ser unos borregos de la ostia que tragan con todo.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Que exista una competencia entre estados por ver cual es la moneda nacional que se usa como reserva global es una cosa, y que vayan a matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, otra muy diferente..



Esa competencia monetaria ha ido escalando hasta el punto de que lo que está en juego es la gobernabilidad de los diferentes estados. El dólar como divisa de reserva mundial supone un sistema de control hacia el resto de Estados y se ha ido convirtiendo en un arma que amenaza la gobernabilidad de los mismos. 

Bloquear el acceso al dólar mediante sanciones comerciales supone un riesgo de desestabilización social que pone en peligro la soberanía de las élites que controlan los Estados objetivo. Bloquear el acceso al sistema SWIFT de pagos, puede suponer el colapso económico de una nación.

Es precisamente la gobernabilidad del territorio la base de la guerra de IV generación. La guerra monetaria es uno de los aspectos fundamentales de esta doctrina militar por el papel fundamental del dinero en el ordenamiento de la sociedad en su conjunto.

Amenazar con la vuelta al patrón oro ha sido la respuesta China a la amenaza de EEUU de bloquear el acceso al sistema SWIFT. Ambas amenazas ponen en peligro la gobernabilidad del territorio enemigo...

El dinero fiat conforma un sistema social dependiente del mismo. Sectores enteros de la economía dependen completamente de la inyección constante de nueva masa monetaria para existir. La gestión del cambio económico y social que supondría la vuelta al patrón oro va a ser un reto para todo el planeta, incluida China. 

China lleva un par de décadas preparándose para el evento. En occidente vamos preparando el terreno apresuradamente desde la aparición del "virus". Las instituciones de gobernanza occidentales hablan de un "gran reset" que va a cambiar todos los aspectos de la sociedad.

Queda por ver quién lo podrá gestionar sin perder la gobernabilidad del territorio...


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esa competencia monetaria ha ido escalando hasta el punto de que lo que está en juego es la gobernabilidad de los diferentes estados. El dólar como divisa de reserva mundial supone un sistema de control hacia el resto de Estados y se ha ido convirtiendo en un arma que amenaza la gobernabilidad de los mismos.
> 
> Bloquear el acceso al dólar mediante sanciones comerciales supone un riesgo de desestabilización social que pone en peligro la soberanía de las élites que controlan los Estados objetivo. Bloquear el acceso al sistema SWIFT de pagos, puede suponer el colapso económico de una nación.
> 
> ...



Estas diciendo que estamos en medio de una guerra (ahi estoy de acuerdo) entre china y sus aliados contra occidente que se traduce en una batalla patron oro contra dinero fiat? Y que occidente se esta preparando para la vuelta al patron oro? 

Analistas hablan de un respaldo parcial del oro, un 20-30% tal vez.


----------



## FranMen (12 Oct 2020)

Personalmente pienso que un patrón oro no resuelve el problema. Imaginemos por un momento que volvemos a él, los ricos lo irían atesorando con lo que cada vez circularía menos produciéndose un cuello de botella.
Con la impresión se soluciona el problema, en parte es bueno que el dinero pierda valor para obligar a moverlo, a invertir y no guardarlo. Lo malo es que se han pasado dándole a la manivela y además lo que imprimen no va a la economía real si no que va precisamente a lo contrario sin moverse conforme se imprime


----------



## kikepm (13 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Personalmente pienso que un patrón oro no resuelve el problema. Imaginemos por un momento que volvemos a él, los ricos lo irían atesorando con lo que cada vez circularía menos produciéndose un cuello de botella.
> Con la impresión se soluciona el problema, en parte es bueno que el dinero pierda valor para obligar a moverlo, a invertir y no guardarlo. Lo malo es que se han pasado dándole a la manivela y además lo que imprimen no va a la economía real si no que va precisamente a lo contrario sin moverse conforme se imprime



Entonces, ¿el oro no resuelve el problema porque se atesora y cada vez circula menos (algo completamente falso, durante el patrón oro, este circulaba porque era la moneda usada como medio de cambio en toda la economía, justo es ahora cuando no circula), mientras que el fiat inflactado es bueno a pesar de que no circula en la economía real y es atesorado por aquellos (ricos) a los que se dirige la expansión monetaria?

Lo que parece evidente es que la expansión no sirve al fin supuesto de hacer que la economía funcione, si nos atenemos al actual estado de cosas. Su función principal es crear burbujas especulativas, financiar el gasto en déficit y transferir rentas de los tenedores de bonos hacia el estado y los deudores en general.

La consecuencia indirecta de todo este desatino es, lamentablemente, producir crisis recurrentes de auges y declives, que son superados por nuevas tandas de expansión, inyecciones de dinero creado de la nada en el sistema bancario financiero y depresión de los tipos de interés, que destruye los ahorros que los trabajadores destinan para su jubilación.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Estas diciendo que estamos en medio de una guerra (ahi estoy de acuerdo) entre china y sus aliados contra occidente que se traduce en una batalla patron oro contra dinero fiat? Y que occidente se esta preparando para la vuelta al patron oro?
> 
> Analistas hablan de un respaldo parcial del oro, un 20-30% tal vez.



Si, eso es lo que estoy diciendo.

La guerra en curso, responde a la doctrina de guerra de IV generación ya que la destrucción mutua asegurada entre potencias nucleares impide la confrontación directa con armamento comvencional. Llevamos en guerra desde hace años aunque no sea percibida como tal al no haber conflicto militar directo (el hilo a continuacion es de hace diez):

Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

El aspecto monetario en esta doctrina de guerra IV generación es fundamental ya que es el arma utilizada cuando otro tipo de ofensivas fallan (revoluciones de colores principalmente) para hacer ingobernable el territorio enemigo. El siguiente paso son sanciones de carácter monetario para dificultar el acceso al dólar y hacer colapsar la economía del país para dejarlo igualmente ingobernable (sanciones comerciales, bloqueo del sistema SWIFT, restricciones al acceso a los circuitos financieros...).

El uso del dólar como arma gracias a que es la divisa de reserva mundial sobre el que se construye el sistema monetario fiat, supone una amenaza existencial para las élites de aquellos países donde las desestabilizaciones internas fracasan (Rusia, Irán, China, Turquía...) que tiene que ser contrarrestada a cualquier precio.

Anunciar la vuelta al patrón oro, supone una declaración de guerra de IV generación (aunque no sea percibida como tal por la población ya que no es consciente de las implicaciones que tiene el aspecto monetario en la guerra).

No me canso de poner el link a la "declaración de guerra". Voy a dejar también la traducción de Google esta vez:

World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times




> *El mundo necesita prepararse para volver al patrón oro mientras Washington interrumpe el orden financiero*
> 
> _La propiedad de refugio seguro del oro se ha manifestado plenamente en las últimas semanas. El oro al contado llegó a $ 1,535.11 la onza el 13 de agosto, el nivel más alto desde 2013.
> 
> ...





mr_nobody dijo:


> Analistas hablan de un respaldo parcial del oro, un 20-30% tal vez.



Patrón oro significa un token (digital o no) con características monetarias que el emisor se compromete a cambiar por oro cuando su poseedor lo requiere. El token "equivale" a cierto pese de oro siempre que el emisor sea capaz de mantener su compromiso de redimibilidad.

Si el respaldo del token no es del 100%, es decir, hay más tokens en circulación que oro custodiado por su emisor, hay peligro de que el emisor no sea capaz de mantener su compromiso y quiebre. Un 20% o 30% de respaldo es una cantidad ridícula en el momento actual en el que la desconfianza entre países es máxima ya que el emisor se quedaría rápidamente sin oro ya que solo podrían redimirlo en oro los 20% o 30% primeros. Una vez sin redimibilidad ese token vale cero salvo que sea la única forma de conseguir un recurso estratégico como la energía (esquema petrodolar).


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Oct 2020)

Campaigners urge IMF to sell gold to provide debt relief

Hay una campaña en marcha para que el FMI venda sus reservas de oro para aliviar la deuda de los países pobres. La respuesta del FMI es que no va a vender la "reliquia barbara" ya que es el componente principal de sus reservas ya que es necesario para la estabilidad de su balance:

_Las reservas de oro brindan una fortaleza fundamental al balance general del FMI, lo que permite que el Fondo otorgue préstamos de manera segura y a bajo costo a sus países miembros. Esto es particularmente importante en la actualidad, cuando el FMI está brindando un apoyo excepcionalmente grande a sus miembros, incluidos los países miembros más pobres, en el contexto de la pandemia de Covid-19. El FMI no tiene planes de vender oro en este momento_


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (13 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Personalmente pienso que un patrón oro no resuelve el problema. Imaginemos por un momento que volvemos a él, los ricos lo irían atesorando con lo que cada vez circularía menos produciéndose un cuello de botella.
> Con la impresión se soluciona el problema, en parte es bueno que el dinero pierda valor para obligar a moverlo, a invertir y no guardarlo. Lo malo es que se han pasado dándole a la manivela y además lo que imprimen no va a la economía real si no que va precisamente a lo contrario sin moverse conforme se imprime



Estáis planteándolo de forma errónea.

No se trata de volver a patrón oro para mantener ni acrecentar el poder sobre la economía mundial. Se trata de volver al patrón oro ya que, si el dólar no va a seguir siendo la moneda de referencia mundial, no lo será ninguna. Los usanos llevan 50 años traspasando su inflación al resto del mundo y viviendo a cuenta de la amenaza de guerra si aceptabas otras divisas mientras el resto del mundo agachaba la cabeza. Ese "resto del mundo" cada día tiene la cabeza más alta, y los usanos saben que pronto les tocará agachar la cabeza a ellos. Reimplantando el patrón oro en la economía mundial evitan ser la putita de la inflación de otra moneda, como nos han hecho ser a nosotros durante 50 años. Saben lo que se juegan por perder, y están dispuestos a romper la baraja con tal de que no ganen los chinos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Esto que comentas en mi opinion es el debate mas interesante en economía hoy en dia. La clave es si la gente se entera de la película o no con el dinero FIAT provocando su desconfianza en ella y empiece a buscar alternativas económicas como el oro o las criptos. Muy utopia a mi parecer, si una cosa a demostrado la masa humana es ser unos borregos de la ostia que tragan con todo.



Es fácil decir que la gente es borrega. Yo creo que simplemente lo desconocido da miedo. No hay información suficientemente fidedigna, como para tomar decisiones con un mínimo de seguridad en los resultados. En este caso el no quedarse con menos de lo que tienes. El que recomienda el oro ha sacado la información de un vendedor de oro, al que le da igual el precio, su negocio es vender, ídem con las cripto. Al final oro o crypto son una apuesta, una creencia con poca información sin intereses, aunque haya formas con menos riesgo que otras de comprar. Pero así es la vida, cada uno toma, aparentemente, sus propias decisiones y obtiene sus consecuencias. Que puede ser lo peor que puede pasar? Sufrir, morir? Tampoco debe ser para tanto...


----------



## Campestre (13 Oct 2020)

¿Por qué ha habido tantos negocios de compro oro durante estos años, a dónde va a parar ese oro?
A veces siento tentación de vender el oro (no para tirar el dinero, sino para no pedir una hipoteca por ejemplo)
Pero por un lado pienso ¿y si en el futuro cambia el sistema monetario mundial y el oro vale muuuuchísimo más? Pienso que a lo mejor están "quitándole" el oro a la población para que luego eso pase.


----------



## Campestre (13 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Es fácil decir que la gente es borrega. Yo creo que simplemente lo desconocido da miedo. No hay información suficientemente fidedigna, como para tomar decisiones con un mínimo de seguridad en los resultados. En este caso el no quedarse con menos de lo que tienes. El que recomienda el oro ha sacado la información de un vendedor de oro, al que le da igual el precio, su negocio es vender, ídem con las cripto. Al final oro o crypto son una apuesta, una creencia con poca información sin intereses, aunque haya formas con menos riesgo que otras de comprar. Pero así es la vida, cada uno toma, aparentemente, sus propias decisiones y obtiene sus consecuencias. Que puede ser lo peor que puede pasar? Sufrir, morir? Tampoco debe ser para tanto...



Yo como "borrega" quizás creo que las criptas y la bolsa son una ruleta salvo que tengas información de primera mano. Conozco un chaval que apostó por el bitcoin cuando empezó y es un rata-millonetis, mientras otros se han metido en otras criptas cuando empezaban y han tirado el dinero por ahora. Con la bolsa igual.
El oro en cambio siempre sube a largo plazo aunque sufra picos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Oct 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> El oro en cambio siempre sube a largo plazo aunque sufra picos.



Ves el sinsentido de esa frase?? Jajaja


----------



## Campestre (13 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ves el sinsentido de esa frase?? Jajaja



Dónde está el sinsentido?
Si unes los picos altos y bajos, te sale una línea ascendente


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Oct 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> Dónde está el sinsentido?
> Si unes los picos altos y bajos, te sale una línea ascendente



Sin sentido a nivel práctico. Si cuando necesites fiat el precio está por debajo de cuando compraste, no te ha servido para nada tener oro. Teniendo en cuenta además la diferencia de precio de cuando lo compras a cuando lo vendes. Te lo venden por encima de espot y te lo compran por debajo además. Pero vamos, igual da, no llegaremos a nada.


----------



## Campestre (13 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sin sentido a nivel práctico. Si cuando necesites fiat el precio está por debajo de cuando compraste, no te ha servido para nada tener oro. Teniendo en cuenta además la diferencia de precio de cuando lo compras a cuando lo vendes. Te lo venden por encima de espot y te lo compran por debajo además. Pero vamos, igual da, no llegaremos a nada.



No me sirve a corto plazo, a largo sí. Lo que tengo lleva ahí generaciones, puede seguir igual otras tantas...
Yo estoy pensando en que cambie el modelo económico y eso puede pasar ahora, dentro de muchos años o incluso nunca. Pero mientras el oro a tan largo plazo valdrá más.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (14 Oct 2020)

Sí pero dónde queda eso de "las rentabilidades pasadas no...
La historia es ¿Y si es un sistema que lleva pocos años para poder valorarlo? ¿Y si ahora pasamos una fase bajista que dure dos décadas? Ya hay precedentes

Además el oro se contempla en este foro como inversión en tanto que se plantea o una vuelta al patrón oro, o un madmax, en cuyo caso el oro se dispararía, con lo cual sí es una inversión.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Oct 2020)

Si miramos a largo plazo, desde 1969 hasta ahora, la bolsa de ha multiplicado por 34 mientras que el oro lo ha hecho por 53.

Si sumamos dividendos, se han comportado bastante parecido. Pero si hubiese habido patrón oro, los intereses que genera el ahorro, habrían hecho del oro una inversión mejor y más segura que la bolsa.

En cualquier caso, estas cifras no tienen en cuenta que las empresas cotizadas en bolsa, en su gran mayoría, dependen de la constante impresión de dinero fiat para obtener rentabilidad. La economía en su conjunto es dependiente de los estímulos monetarios de los bancos centrales, de diferentes subvenciones o decisiones políticas para fovorecerlas que son financiadas con nuevo endeudamiento. Si la deuda estatal no se hubiera multiplicado por 53, la bolsa no habría crecido tanto. Sin impresora las cifras serían muy diferentes.

Por otro lado, invertir en bolsa es comprar diferentes empresas. Requiere estudiar el mercado y cada cierto tiempo vender unas para comprar otras para obtener buenos resultados. El oro no requiere ese esfuerzo extra.


----------



## Campestre (14 Oct 2020)

No es dinero, el dinero vale cada vez menos.


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 458540
> 
> 
> Si miramos a largo plazo, desde 1969 hasta ahora, la bolsa de ha multiplicado por 34 mientras que el oro lo ha hecho por 53.
> ...



Este hombre explica la situación EEUU-China de una forma bastante realista aparentemente.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> No es dinero, el dinero vale cada vez menos.



Una cualidad muy importante del dinero es que por lo menos mantenga su valor (reserva de valor).
Si tu dinero vale cada vez menos, no tienes un buen dinero.


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2020)

_( ...bis desde el hilo de Mutley )_


*Olamijooooossss !!!*

_(... mingüáile, in Wuhan...)_ 









About IMI | IMI

Established on December 20, 2009, International Monetary Institute (IMI) is a non-profit academic institution and think tank focusing on research on monetary finance theory, policy and strategy.Taking the discipline framework and thinking model of “the General Theory of Macro-Finance”, IMI follows the principle of connecting East and West, linking up academic studies, serving government and public, and seeking truth from facts. Aiming to build a world-class think tank focusing on the studies on international financial theory, strategy and policy in an international, professional and featured approach, IMI has been proved very fruitful in promoting academic exchanges, serving society, facilitating practices of financial reform at home and abroad and facilitating cultivation of financial talents “who are able to flexibly move between the East and West cultural platforms.”(editado)



*Peter Koenig: ¿Hacia un nuevo patrón oro? ¿O una guerra de divisas con China? *

2020-10-13* IMI *( uséase, bendiciones y tal...)
_Este artículo se publicó por primera vez en Global Research.

*Peter Koenig es investigador asociado del Centro de Investigación sobre Globalización.*_



Peter Koenig: Towards a New Gold Standard?  Or a Currency War with China?  | IMI

"Indeed, while western economies are struggling keeping afloat, *China is preparing to launch a new international currency, the digital, gold-backed, possibly crypto-RMB as an international payment and reserve currency*, completely outside the dollar-dominated SWIFT system. The new digital RMB money is currently tested in several Chinese cities with positive results". "These are good reasons for the new digital RMB or yuan to grow fast as a primary trade and reserve asset for many countries. It will most likely far outrank Bitcoin, which is often heralded as a possibly the “new gold”, or reserve currency."


*In line with the Great Reset announced by the World Economic Forum (WEF) and, in parallel, the IMF prediction of the Great Transformation* (see this IMF and WEF – From Great Lockdown to Great Transformation. The COVID Aftermath - Global Research and this Covid-19: The Great Reset – Revisited. Scary Threats, Rewards for Obedience... - Global Research), *a kind of currency revolution might be initiated, possibly introducing a major instrument for launching the Great Reset*, alias Transformation.

*As a hypothesis, Washington could instruct the IMF to return to some kind of a gold standard. It could take the form of a digital SDR-type currency basket intended to replace the dollar and the emerging digital yuan / RMB as trading and reserve currency*.

The current composition of the SDR contains the five major international forex currencies, US dollar (41.73%), euro (30.93%), yuan (10.92%), yen (8.33%), and British pound (8.09%). Although the yuan is vastly undervalued, especially as compared with the US-dollar and the euro, *the yuan is finally present in the basket since 2017 and has thereby become an official international exchange and reserve asset. 

...The respective weights in the SDR basket have last been set in 2016 and are valid for 5 years, meaning they are up for renegotiation and readjustment in 2021*.

Continuing with the hypothesis of the new gold standard, it might well be that in the hypothetical new SDR-like currency gold would take a prominent role, one that overshadows the weakness of the US dollar. However, as was the case with the 1944 gold-standard, Washington-FED would insist on the value of gold in the basket being linked to the dollar – which would de facto disproportionately increase the weight of the dollar in the basket."


----------



## FranMen (15 Oct 2020)

¿Pensáis que entre esta semana y la próxima pueda haber una buena bajada de bolsa que tire del oro como pasó en la primera ola?
Las noticias coronaviricas están siendo especialmente malas en todos los frentes


----------



## Crisógono (15 Oct 2020)

*COLAPSO ECONÓMICO*
*VON GREYERZ: EL VERDADERO AUGE DEL ORO ESTÁ A PUNTO DE OCURRIR, EL SISTEMA ESTÁ ENTRANDO EN UNA FASE SUPEREXPONENCIAL*



El experto en finanzas y metales preciosos Egon von Greyerz (EvG) almacena oro para sus clientes en la mayor bóveda de oro del mundo, enterrada en lo profundo de los Alpes suizos. Este año, la compañía de EvG, Matterhorn Asset Management, ha visto “una gran afluencia, una afluencia masiva de grandes cantidades de oro” siendo abovedada por sus ricos clientes. ¿A qué se debe el gran pico de gente que quiere oro físico? EvG dice: “Han visto este año la increíble creación de dinero en todo el mundo por los bancos centrales junto con los aumentos masivos de la deuda. Están viendo… la oferta de dinero, que ha estado subiendo durante 50 años, pero ahora… está subiendo en línea recta. Por lo tanto, ahora estamos entrando en la fase exponencial de este sistema financiero. Estamos viendo la impresión de dinero ilimitado, emisión cuantitativa o dinero de helicóptero como Ben Bernanke (ex Jefe de la Reserva Federal) lo llamó. Entonces vamos a ver una acelerada degradación de la moneda. Los movimientos reales en el oro y la plata no han comenzado todavía.”


Este próximo movimiento, según EvG, va a ser un fenómeno global. EvG explica, “El mercado de bonos se va a colapsar, y las tasas de interés van a subir mucho más. La inflación va a subir mucho más, y, eventualmente, la moneda colapsará, y es una moneda colapsada lo que lleva a la hiperinflación. Cuando la moneda caiga, veremos la hiperinflación. . . . El siguiente grupo de personas que van a entrar en esto son los inversores institucionales. Ya hemos visto signos de eso. . . . El riesgo que yo diría es el más alto de la historia. Nunca has tenido una situación en la historia donde básicamente todos los países del mundo están en la misma posición. En el pasado, has tenido países individuales que han tenido problemas, colapso económico e hiperinflación. Nunca se ha dado una situación en la que el mundo entero haya tenido un problema de deuda insoluble. Que ahora está a punto de colapsar. Eso nunca ha sucedido en la historia, y por eso va a ser a una escala mucho mayor que antes. No soy un profeta de la fatalidad y la melancolía. Sólo soy alguien que analiza el riesgo, y digo que es inevitable. Esto tiene que suceder. No es una cuestión de cuándo, es sólo una cuestión de cuánto tiempo tomará”.

Lo que también tiene que pasar es que veamos precios dramáticamente más altos del oro y la plata… EvG dice, “La plata a 25 dólares la onza es increíblemente barata. En mi opinión, la plata va a llegar al menos a 600 dólares por onza. . . . El oro debería estar al menos a 10.000 dólares por onza ahora mismo. . . . El oro debería llegar a 20.000 dólares por onza en base a la inflación. . . . Cuando el oro llegue a $100,000 ó $100 millones (por onza) o lo que sea que alcance, entonces todos van a estar hablando de oro. El oro va a alcanzar un pico final, pero eso depende de la cantidad de dinero impreso. . . . Estados Unidos ha tenido un déficit presupuestario durante 90 años. ¿Cuál es su pronóstico? Es muy fácil. Va a empeorar porque ahora se está metiendo en una situación de crisis. Por eso se va a acelerar. . . . Nadie puede creer en estos pronósticos de oro y plata. A la gente le gusta extrapolar unos pocos porcentajes al año. No es así como estamos ahora. No estamos en un punto en el que vaya a suceder gradualmente. Estamos en el punto exponencial, y el punto super exponencial de la impresión de dinero, el déficit y el colapso de la moneda. Por eso esto se reflejará en los precios de los metales preciosos”.






Fuente:

Greg Hunter / USA Watch Dog — Super Exponential Money Printing & Debt Phase – Egon von Greyerz.

Zero Hedge — “The Real Move In Gold Hasn’t Started Yet” – Von Greyerz Warns “System Entering Super-Exponential Phase”.


Enlace: Von Greyerz: El verdadero auge del oro está a punto de ocurrir, el sistema está entrando en una fase superexponencial


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2020)

_( previo : TMAC Resources Inc. es una empresa minera con sede en Canadá que htiene una participación del 100% en la propiedad Hope Bay. Nuestra visión y nuestro único enfoque es la exploración, el desarrollo y la minería responsables y económicamente sostenibles del cinturón de piedra verde de Hope Bay, una propiedad de ochenta kilómetros por veinte kilómetros con un importante potencial de recursos en la región de Kitikmeot de Nunavut como *el próximo gran campamento minero de oro de Canadá*... TMAC Resources Inc. - Home )_

*TMAC ANUNCIA REVISIÓN DE SEGURIDAD NACIONAL DE LA TRANSACCIÓN CON SHANDONG GOLD MINING CO., LTD*

15/10/2020
Descargar este comunicado de prensa

TMAC Announces National Security Review of Transaction with Shandong Gold Mining Co., Ltd

TORONTO - (BUSINESS WIRE) - TMAC Resources Inc. (TSX: TMR) (" *TMAC* " o la " *Compañía* ") anuncia la recepción de la *notificación de que el Gabinete federal ha ordenado una revisión de seguridad nacional en virtud de la *_*Ley de Inversiones de Canadá*_ (Canadá) del plan de acuerdo (la " *Transacción* ") con Shandong Gold Mining Co., Ltd. y su filial (" *Shandong* " o el " *Comprador* "). *La Transacción se acordó y anunció el 8 de mayo de 2020*. Como se reveló anteriormente, la Transacción prevé la adquisición por parte del Comprador de todas las acciones ordinarias emitidas y en circulación de TMAC que aún no son propiedad de Shandong o una afiliada, a través de un estatuto. plan de arreglo bajo el_Ley de Sociedades Anónimas_ (Ontario).


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sí pero dónde queda eso de "las rentabilidades pasadas no...
> La historia es ¿Y si es un sistema que lleva pocos años para poder valorarlo? ¿Y si ahora pasamos una fase bajista que dure dos décadas? Ya hay precedentes
> 
> Además el oro se contempla en este foro como inversión en tanto que se plantea o una vuelta al patrón oro, o un madmax, en cuyo caso el oro se dispararía, con lo cual sí es una inversión.



Todo con pinzas en este percal de verdades absolutas. Es pillar info y currarte tu mix.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Oct 2020)

Te puedo preguntar a que te refieres con "La Bolsa". Es que estás comparando el oro con no se muy bien qué. Ni en qué periodo concreto. No se si te refieres a un índice concreto, a todos, a ninguno.

No se si te refieres a los pacoHimbersores que tenían acciones del Popular, o a los que tienen matildes o botinas. O si eres más sofisticado te refieres a otros mercados. Quizas algún frankyBanco usano de los que quebraron. Cuánto valen. En cualquier caso hablas de precio, no de valor. El único que tiene valor es el oro contra el que todas las divisas y todos los índices se miden.

Y, por cierto, es el único elemento sobre el que se puede edificar un nuevo sistema monetario cuando el actual salte en añicos.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2020)

...Y tras enseñar la patita - post sobre el los DEG y/o el RMB respaldados en Oro de ayer - el plantelazo kastuzo del IMI comienza a menear el árbol desde sus despachos de altos vuelos en el resto del globo. A ver si sigue la tendencia.








Steve H. Hanke



Spoiler: Bío



Steve H. Hanke es profesor de economía aplicada y fundador y codirector del Instituto de Economía Aplicada, Salud Global y el Estudio de Empresas Empresariales en la Universidad Johns Hopkins en Baltimore. Es miembro principal y director del Proyecto de monedas en problemas en el Instituto Cato en Washington, DC, *asesor principal del Instituto de Investigación Monetaria Internacional de la Universidad Renmin de China en Beijing*, asesor especial del Centro para la Estabilidad Financiera en Nueva York, editor colaborador de Central Banking en Londres y colaborador de National Review. El Prof. Hanke también es miembro del Charter Council de la Society of Economic Measurement y del Panel de Expertos de Euromoney Country Risk.


En el pasado, el profesor Hanke enseñó economía en la Escuela de Minas de Colorado y en la Universidad de California, Berkeley. Se desempeñó como miembro del Consejo de Asesores Económicos del Gobernador en Maryland en 1976-77, como Economista Principal en el Consejo de Asesores Económicos del presidente Reagan en 1981-82, y como Asesor Principal del Comité Económico Conjunto del Congreso de los Estados Unidos en 1984–88. El Prof. Hanke se desempeñó como Consejero de Estado de la República de Lituania en 1994–96 y de la República de Montenegro en 1999–2003. También fue asesor de los presidentes de Bulgaria en 1997–2002, Venezuela en 1995–96 e Indonesia en 1998. *Desempeñó un papel importante en el establecimiento de nuevos regímenes monetarios en Argentina, Estonia, Bulgaria, Bosnia‐ Herzegovina, Ecuador, Lituania y Montenegro*. Profe.

Hanke ha sido galardonado con un doctorado honoris causa por la Universidad San Francisco de Quito (2003), la Universidad Libre de Tbilisi (2010), la Universidad Kültür de Estambul (2012), la Academia Búlgara de Ciencias (2013), la Universidad Libre de Varna (2015). ), la Universität Liechtenstein (2017) y la Academia de Economía DA Tsenov (2018) en reconocimiento a su beca sobre regímenes cambiarios. Es Asociado Distinguido de la Sociedad Económica Atlántica Internacional, Profesor Distinguido de la Universitas Pelita Harapan en Yakarta, Indonesia, Profesor Asociado (el más alto honor otorgado a expertos internacionales de reconocida competencia) en la Universidad del Azuay en Cuenca, Ecuador, Profesor Visitante de la Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas (máxima distinción académica de la UPC), y el profesor Gottfried von Haberler de la Fundación del Centro Europeo de Economía Austriaca (ECAEF) en Liechtenstein. *En 1998, fue nombrado una de las veinticinco personas más influyentes del mundo por*_*Revista World Trade*_ . En 2020, el profesor Hanke fue nombrado "Caballero de la Orden de la Bandera" por el presidente albanés Ilir Meta.

E*l Prof. Hanke es un conocido comerciante de divisas y materias primas*. Actualmente, se desempeña *como presidente del Consejo de Supervisión de Advanced Metalurgical Group NV en Amsterdam* ( About AMG - AMG Corporate* ) *y presidente emérito de Friedberg Mercantile Group, Inc. en Toronto. Durante la década de 1990, se desempeñó como presidente de Toronto Trust Argentina en Buenos Aires, el fondo mutuo de mercados emergentes con mejor desempeño del mundo en 1995.


----------



## FranMen (15 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Te puedo preguntar a que te refieres con "La Bolsa". Es que estás comparando el oro con no se muy bien qué. Ni en qué periodo concreto. No se si te refieres a un índice concreto, a todos, a ninguno.
> 
> No se si te refieres a los pacoHimbersores que tenían acciones del Popular, o a los que tienen matildes o botinas. O si eres más sofisticado te refieres a otros mercados. Quizas algún frankyBanco usano de los que quebraron. Cuánto valen. En cualquier caso hablas de precio, no de valor. El único que tiene valor es el oro contra el que todas las divisas y todos los índices se miden.
> 
> Y, por cierto, es el único elemento sobre el que se puede edificar un nuevo sistema monetario cuando el actual salte en añicos.



Está claro que mi pregunta no va dirigida a usted


----------



## estupeharto (15 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sin sentido a nivel práctico. Si cuando necesites fiat el precio está por debajo de cuando compraste, no te ha servido para nada tener oro. Teniendo en cuenta además la diferencia de precio de cuando lo compras a cuando lo vendes. Te lo venden por encima de espot y te lo compran por debajo además. Pero vamos, igual da, no llegaremos a nada.



Pero eso vale también para la bolsa, ¿no?
Porque la bolsa siempre sube a largo, eso dicen, pero por el camino mucha gente palma pasta, muchas empresas desaparecen, pero eso no consta en las gráficas, sólo constan las que ganan.
Pequeño detalle.
No aciertes con el timing y estás listo.


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sin sentido a nivel práctico. Si cuando necesites fiat el precio está por debajo de cuando compraste, no te ha servido para nada tener oro. Teniendo en cuenta además la diferencia de precio de cuando lo compras a cuando lo vendes. Te lo venden por encima de espot y te lo compran por debajo además. Pero vamos, igual da, no llegaremos a nada.



Por eso SIEMPRE se ha dicho en el foro que el oro es una inversión a LARGO PLAZO. Da igual que te lo vendan por encima de spot y te lo recompren por debajo, si cuando tú lo compraste estaba pongamos a 1200 dólares la onza y ahora lo vendes que está a 1900... le has ganado una pasta y le seguirás ganando si sigues esperando.

Lo que es mal negocio es a CORTO, porque efectivamente le pierdes si vendes a un compro oro o numismática poco después de comprarlo o te puede pillar en mitad de un pico de bajada... pero la tendencia a largo está clarísima. Se debe comprar cuando baja y vender cuando sube, siempre a largo plazo, no hay más.


----------



## FranMen (16 Oct 2020)

Y dale, con el oro a largo no ganas, conservas, mientras que con el papel pierdes. Sólo unos pocos que tradean en el momento óptimo ganan de verdad


----------



## Crisógono (16 Oct 2020)

*LA CRISIS HUNDIRÁ EXISTENCIAS Y PROPULSARÁ ORO*
13 de febrero de 2020

por Egon von Greyerz

*No hay activos seguros. *En 2002, recomendamos a nuestros inversores que mantuvieran hasta el 50% de sus activos financieros en oro físico. Hoy en 2020, considero que hasta el 100% es la cifra correcta ya que no existen activos seguros a excepción de los metales preciosos físicos.
Ahora estamos al final de la única burbuja de activos verdaderamente global en la historia, impulsada por una explosión de deuda de proporciones épicas. Nunca antes las principales economías alcanzaron su punto máximo juntas, impulsadas por billones de millones de creación de crédito, impresión de dinero y derivados.

*LOS INVERSORES UBER-OPTIMISTIC ESTARÁN CONOCIDOS*
Aunque la magnitud de este mercado alcista es mayor que todo lo visto antes, la psicología del mercado actual es similar a las burbujas especulativas anteriores, ya sea que tomemos 1929, 1973, 1987, 1999 o 2007. En el pico bursátil de estos períodos, la psicología alcanzó super-optimismo. En 1929, por ejemplo, el economista de Yale Irving Fisher declaró en el New York Times: *"Los precios de las acciones han alcanzado lo que parece una meseta permanentemente alta". *Tres años después, el Dow Jones había perdido el 90%.
Si los mercados alcanzan su punto máximo ahora o suben un poco más es irrelevante. Los inversores eufóricos y las computadoras podrían llevar al Dow a un nivel psicológico de 30.000 o podría alcanzar su punto máximo aquí. Lo que está claro es que el giro es inminente ya sea que ocurra hoy o dentro de unas semanas. Y una vez que llegue el cambio, es probable que veamos una caída del 90% en términos reales.

*¿SERÁ EL CORONAVIRUS EL DETECTOR*
El catalizador del colapso del mercado y la deuda que se avecina podría ser una serie de eventos. Si el coronavirus no deja de propagarse milagrosamente pronto, es muy probable que sea el detonante para que la economía mundial se detenga.
*Un estudio de Lancet realizado por la Universidad de Hong Kong ha estimado que las autoridades chinas han subestimado la epidemia de coronavirus diez veces. *El estudio calcula una tasa de propagación de 2,68 por caso y una duplicación del número total cada 6,4 días.
En lugar de las cifras oficiales de alrededor de 1.100 muertes, hay otras cifras que indican 25.000 muertos en total o incluso hasta 10.000 por día. Durante la gripe española de 1918, murieron el 2,5% de las víctimas o un estimado de 50 millones. Las cifras de Wuhan indican una tasa de mortalidad del 5%, lo que sería extremadamente grave si fuera correcto. Pero eso es muy bajo en comparación con la peste negra que mató a la mitad de la población europea a mediados del siglo XIV.
Si el número de casos aumenta tan rápido como estima The Lancet, el virus se propagará rápidamente por todo el mundo. Ya hay casos en todos los continentes y hasta ahora hay oficialmente 49.000 casos en al menos 25 países. Por ejemplo, cinco británicos en una estación de esquí francesa fueron infectados por un británico que había estado en una conferencia en Singapur.

*400 MILLONES DE CHINOS EN LOCKDOWN*
Actualmente 400 millones de chinos están bloqueados. Según las cifras de Lancet, toda China podría ser puesta en cuarentena en unas pocas semanas.
Pero igualmente grave es que *la economía china también está bloqueada. Más del 65% de la economía china está cerrada. Más del 80% de la industria manufacturera está cerrada y el 90% de la industria exportadora.*
Debemos recordarnos que la economía china es el 17% de la economía mundial y cualquier parada del motor de fabricación del mundo tendrá graves repercusiones para el resto del mundo. Además, la deuda china se ha disparado. Eran 2 billones de dólares a principios de este siglo y ahora son 42 billones de dólares. A medida que se propague la crisis del coronavirus, es probable que una gran parte de esta deuda se convierta en basura.
Dado que las autoridades chinas están suprimiendo la mayoría de los datos relacionados con el coronavirus y su efecto en la economía, es extremadamente difícil determinar cuáles son las cifras reales. Según los diversos informes que recibimos, es bastante seguro que las cifras reales son considerablemente peores que las oficiales.

*LA QE GLOBAL INUNDARÁ LOS MERCADOS CON DINERO INÚTIL*
Con fuertes presiones en los sistemas financieros de EE. UU. Y Europa, tanto la Fed como el BCE han iniciado agresivos programas de QE. China ahora tendrá que iniciar un programa sustancial de inyecciones de liquidez para evitar un colapso de su sistema financiero.
A medida que el fabricante mundial está bloqueado y una pandemia grave que se extiende por todo el mundo, el resto del mundo parece vivir en la tierra de las nubes. Es bastante irreal que el Dow haya alcanzado un nuevo récord y el Dax en Alemania no esté lejos del máximo.
Con el comercio mundial potencialmente a punto de cerrarse, los inversores del mercado de valores viven en un planeta diferente. Para estos toros permanentes, las malas noticias se suprimen convenientemente y, en cambio, la atención se centra en todo el dinero falso sin valor que los bancos centrales están creando de la nada. Por alguna razón inexplicable, los inversores creen que el dinero impreso genera riqueza. Y por un tiempo lo ha hecho, por supuesto, ya que empuja a los mercados cada vez más alto. *Pero la música está a punto de detenerse pronto y, cuando lo haga, es probable que el mundo entre en shock con los mercados colapsados y los bancos quebrados en una magnitud mucho mayor que en 2006-9.*

*LOS RENDIMIENTOS DE BONOS SE INVERTIRÁN DE NUEVO*
En los mercados de bonos se ha reanudado el *“vuelo hacia la seguridad”* . Los inversores se están acumulando en bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. Con rendimientos a 10 y 30 años que se han vuelto a bajar y se acercan a los mínimos históricos. Además, la curva de rendimiento se ha invertido nuevamente y las tasas cortas son más altas que las largas. Una inversión de la curva de rendimiento suele ser un excelente predictor de una recesión venidera.
Para mí *es incomprensible cómo alguien puede llamar "SEGURIDAD" a un bono estadounidense* . Este es un documento de deuda emitido por un prestatario virtualmente en quiebra en una moneda que colapsará como la mayoría de las otras monedas. Hay absolutamente CERO seguridad en un bono estadounidense o cualquier otro bono soberano para el caso. Porque estos bonos no pueden y nunca serán reembolsados en dinero que tenga un valor real. El destino más probable de estos bonos es, en el mejor de los casos, una moratoria indefinida o, más probablemente, un incumplimiento. Si hubiera algún reembolso, sería en dinero totalmente degradado y sin valor.

*LA ERA DEL ORO COMIENZA*
Nuestra empresa ingresó al mercado físico del oro en 2002 cuando el precio era de $ 300. En ese momento, recomendamos hasta el 50% de los activos financieros en oro a nuestros inversores. Desde entonces, el oro ha subido 5-6 veces en la mayoría de las monedas. El oro también ha superado a todas las principales clases de activos, incluidos los mercados de valores, en este siglo.
A principios de la década de 2000, estaba totalmente convencido de que el oro sería la mejor protección contra un sistema financiero precario. Mis preocupaciones se vieron reivindicadas con la Gran Crisis Financiera de 2006-9. Milagrosamente, los banqueros centrales lograron salvar el sistema temporalmente. Pero esto ha tenido un costo enorme que ha puesto al sistema en una posición mucho más arriesgada en la actualidad. La deuda global se ha duplicado de $ 125 billones en 2006 a $ 260 billones en la actualidad. Cuando la deuda se duplica, el riesgo aumenta exponencialmente.
Existen al menos 3 docenas de riesgos que podrían provocar un colapso del sistema. Si el coronavirus se propaga sustancialmente por todo el mundo, este es otro factor que podría actuar como catalizador para colapsar un sistema ya frágil.
Como ya dije, los inversores viven en la tierra de las nubes. No comprenden que hoy en día no existen activos seguros. Los mercados burbuja de acciones, bonos y propiedades son increíblemente riesgosos. Pero pocas personas se darán cuenta de eso hasta que sea demasiado tarde.
Basta con mirar el Dow. A medida que el Coronavirus se propaga por todo el mundo, el Dow Jones ganó casi 1.000 puntos la semana pasada. *En algún momento pronto, veremos la caída más masiva en todos los mercados de valores, impactando totalmente a todos los toros de perma.*
Como dije, ya estaba convencido en 2002 de que el oro era el mejor activo para mantener como seguro y protección patrimonial. Aguantar hasta el 50% ya era bastante agresivo, pero ha demostrado ser el consejo correcto.
Pero hoy el mundo está en una posición totalmente diferente. *Aunque el oro ha subido varios cientos por ciento desde principios de la década de 2000, el mercado alcista del oro apenas ha comenzado. *La manipulación en el mercado del oro de papel por parte del BPI (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) y los bancos de lingotes ha mantenido el precio a la baja significativamente.
En junio de 2005, William R. White, del BPI en Suiza, dijo que uno de los objetivos de la cooperación del banco central era utilizar *“esfuerzos conjuntos para influir en los precios de los activos (especialmente el oro y las divisas) en circunstancias en las que esto podría considerarse útil. "*
Es probable que esta intervención fracase en algún momento pronto, ya que los titulares de papel oro soliciten la entrega. Y dado que los reclamos en papel son 100 veces mayores que el oro físico disponible, esto conducirá a incumplimientos en el mercado del oro en papel y al aumento del precio del oro físico.
*Es fundamental comprender que el oro físico no tiene riesgo de contraparte y es:*

*Dinero real*
*Nadie es responsable*
*Una cobertura de inflación*
*Una cobertura de crisis*
*La única moneda que ha sobrevivido en la historia.*
El mundo se enfrenta ahora a la mayor crisis de la historia. Mucho menos del 0,5% de las personas están preparadas para esto. El oro físico (y otros metales preciosos) es la máxima protección, así como un seguro de vida contra el inminente colapso del sistema financiero.


*Egon von Greyerz*
Fundador y socio gerente
Matterhorn Asset Management
Zurich, Suiza
Teléfono: +41 44 213 62 45

La base de clientes global de Matterhorn Asset Management almacena estratégicamente una parte importante de su patrimonio en Suiza en oro físico y plata fuera del sistema bancario. Matterhorn Asset Management se complace en brindar un servicio único y excepcional a nuestra apreciada clientela de preservación patrimonial en más de 70 países.
GoldSwitzerland.com

THE CRISIS WILL SINK STOCKS AND PROPEL GOLD


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Oct 2020)

¿13 de Febrero del 2020?


----------



## derepen (16 Oct 2020)

¿Página más fiable para comprar lingotes?


----------



## Crisógono (16 Oct 2020)

Aquí tienes varios sitios:

¿Dónde Comprar Oro?


----------



## derepen (16 Oct 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> Aquí tienes varios sitios:
> 
> ¿Dónde Comprar Oro?



Pensaba online, estos de tienda física creo que meterán unos márgenes estratosféricos. Que yo entiendo que han de comer pero...

edito:

en Portugal solo sale uno, en 10 gramos, que es lo que busco, pone esto:

20% comisión sobre precio de Londres


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (16 Oct 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Pensaba online, estos de tienda física creo que meterán unos márgenes estratosféricos. Que yo entiendo que han de comer pero...
> 
> edito:
> 
> ...



Comparando webs Coinvest tiene los mejores precios, acuérdate de contar con los gastos de envío


----------



## lvdo (16 Oct 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Pensaba online, estos de tienda física creo que meterán unos márgenes estratosféricos. Que yo entiendo que han de comer pero...
> 
> edito:
> 
> ...



Hola derepen, en tu caso te recomendaría comprar monedas en vez de lingotes. Tienen mucho más mercado si algún día tienes que venderlas y es más sencillo comprobar su autenticidad.

Podrías comprar un soberano (7,32 gramos de oro fino) o dos monedas de 20 francos (de 5,80 gramos cada una).

Pásate por este hilo donde encontrarás mucha información al respecto: Oro físico para dummies

También puedes echarle un ojo a mi web donde podrás ver el stock de varias tiendas del sector.

Un saludo!


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Oct 2020)

Os pongo esta grafica de la evoluicion del precio del oro los últimos anhos. Podéis confirmar que es correcta?


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Oct 2020)

Pues no está nada mal, haciendo la media de todas las monedas, nos da un 11,4%, lo que significa que en poco menos de 9 años, se duplica en precio (al menos en estos últimos 15 años).

@mr_nobody ya sería la Hostia si nos pones la evolución de la plata.

Muchas gracias de todas formas.

Edito para añadirla yo, que no cuesta tanto... vaya, veo que mr_nobody ya la había puesto.


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues no está nada mal, haciendo la media de todas las monedas, nos da un 11,4%, lo que significa que en poco menos de 9 años, se duplica en precio (al menos en estos últimos 15 años).
> 
> @mr_nobody ya sería la Hostia si nos pones la evolución de la plata.
> 
> Muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Oct 2020)

Pues la plata da un 12,5%, lo que significa que en 8 años se duplica en precio.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Oct 2020)

Dice el FMI que la guerra contra el "virus" hace necesario un nuevo Bretton Woods:

A New Bretton Woods Moment

Parece que hay llamamiento oficial para sentarse a negociar otro sistema monetario.

Habla de reestructurar deuda aquellos países que superen cierto nivel de endeudamiento respuesto al PIB (125% países desarrollados y 50% países subdesarrollados) e insiste en la narrativa del cambio climático para gestionar el reset monetario:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


----------



## nedantes (18 Oct 2020)

En concreto ese dealer sigue enviando a España, en el foro de comentó de otros que dejaron de enviar a aquí desde Alemania


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues la plata da un 12,5%, lo que significa que en 8 años se duplica en precio.



*Ojo que eso no es así ni de coña !!!*

Que me recuerda a lo de..... "si yo me como un pollo y tu no, nos hemos comido medio cada uno".

Las tablas que yo manejo de la plata en dólares no son exactamente iguales a las de @mr_nobody (los datos míos son de investing) pero para el caso es lo mismo. En el 2018, 2019 y este año, no sólo no habrías doblado sino que estarías palmando.

Por ejemplo, compraste el 1 de Enero de 2010 y vendiste el 1 de Enero de 2018 (compra a 16,898 y venta a 17,014)
Otro ejemplo, compraste el 10 de Febrero de 2011 y vendiste el 11 de Febrero de 2019 (compra a 29,850 y venta a 15,707)
Otro más, compraste el 15 de Agosto de 2012 y vendiste el 17 de Agosto de 2020 (compra a 27,820 y venta 27,470)

*Tened cuidado con las estadísticas, que muchos de nosotros estamos abducidos por los MP y, a veces, no somos del todo objetivos.*


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> *Ojo que eso no es así ni de coña !!!*
> 
> Que me recuerda a lo de..... "si yo me como un pollo y tu no, nos hemos comido medio cada uno".
> 
> ...



Desde 2015 he obtenido una media en precios de 16,70 Eur/Ozt.

En agosto de este año, en el pico, se han vendido en el foro onzas a 27-28 Eur.

Eso significa un 61,6% que dividido entre 5 años desde 2015, resulta en 12,3%

El tiempo pondrá todo en su sitio.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Oct 2020)

La semana pasada recibí yo el pedido, no sé de dónde te sacas eso


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Desde 2015 he obtenido una media en precios de 16,70 Eur/Ozt.
> 
> En agosto de este año, en el pico, se han vendido en el foro onzas a 27-28 Eur.
> 
> ...



Joder, y yo he hecho este año un x3 con plata papel. Pero eso no significa que lo puedas hacer siempre, ni que sea constante en el tiempo. El 12.5 igual a doblar cada 8 años es falso. Según el periodo que elijas, igual ganas un x4 que palmas. Eso es así.

Y claro @paraisofiscal que el tiempo pone todo en su sitio, eso es cierto. Pero es que ya ha puesto muchas veces que con 8 años no se dobla. Que incluso se pierde.

Mi opinión con la plata es diferente de la vuestra en general porque yo sigo en los dos mercados. En el papel por precio, por especulación. En el físico por valor. Estar en físico para pensar en términos de precio es un error, en mi humilde opinión. Estar para protegerse de eventos adversos en un futuro, del gran guano por llegar o de lo que nos depare el tiempo me parece no sólo adecuado sino recomendable.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> *Ojo que eso no es así ni de coña !!!*
> 
> Que me recuerda a lo de..... "si yo me como un pollo y tu no, nos hemos comido medio cada uno".
> 
> ...



Esque las estadísticas en los mps personalmente no me importan, mi masa de ahorro mensual integra siempre ha estado dedicado al ahorro en mps, desde el siglo pasado, es mi banco personal, y cuando lo necesito pues acudo a el, no hace mucho por la compra de un vehículo (eléctrico 100%, una puta castaña por cierto) pues acudí a mi banco personal, solicite un préstamo del 100% del coste del vehículo y me lo aprobaron a fondo perdido, sin duda el Banco Piel de Luna trata muy bien a su único cliente, en el puñado de vrenelis habian a 30€ y a 300€ de coste, ¿y que más da?....


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Oct 2020)

Una pequeña parte de mi jubilación se activa en enero de 2022, 30 años a 200 duros de plata por año, 25 años de mi vida laboral hormigoneando para hacerlo posible, con el oro igual (aquí no doy pistas de que cantidad anual es, tampoco vamos a enseñar todas las cartas), así es como yo concibo el ahorro en metales, es posible que este equivocado, pero no, no me arrepiento, y no, no es tarde para empezar, con el oro NUNCA es tarde, igual ahora 1650€ te parecen una aberración para un Kruger, en 1990 180€ a mi también me lo parecían pero di el paso, NO os rajeis.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Joder, y yo he hecho este año un x3 con plata papel. Pero eso no significa que lo puedas hacer siempre, ni que sea constante en el tiempo. El 12.5 igual a doblar cada 8 años es falso. Según el periodo que elijas, igual ganas un x4 que palmas. Eso es así.
> ya ha puesto muchas veces que con 8 años no se dobla. Que incluso se pierde.



Pierde el que entra y sale en papel, pero el que apila y mantiene, no pierde.

Dices que este año has logrado un x3 en papel, no sé como puede ser eso cierto si la plata ha tenido un 223% de diferencial entre min y max.
Dices que 12,5% x 8 años = 100% es falso. (sin comentarios).

Yo simplemente he comentado que en los últimos 15 años esa ha sido la tónica, los datos figuran en las tablas más arriba.

Precio Oro 2004: 391 Usd.

391 x 2 = 782 Usd

782 x 2 = 1564 Usd

Han pasado 16 años y ahora está a 1900 Usd.

El que haya comprado oro en 2004 a 400 Usd. *ha duplicado su dinero 2 veces en los últimos 16 años*. Y eso contando con que entre 2012-2015 hubo una caída cojonuda de precio.

Con la plata, lo mismo. En 2004 a 6 Usd/Ozt, ahora a 24 Usd. *ha duplicado su precio 2 veces en los últimos 16 años*.

¿Dónde ves tu que estar en físico para pensar en términos de precio es un error?

Lo que es un error es participar en la gran estafa de los mercados bursátiles y sobre todo en los derivados, donde se hace trampa a diario y un montón de incautos pierden su pasta en un pequeño instante.

Si haces los cálculos desde 1971 a 2021, posiblemente siga siendo efectivo el duplicado cada 8 años.
Ya no hablamos de los últimos 15 años, estamos hablando de los últimos 50 años.

35 x 2 = 70
70 x 2 = 140
140 x 2 = 280
280 x 2 = 560
560 x 2 = 1120
1120 x 2 = 2240

¿Que te apuestas a que en 2021 el oro está a 2240 Usd?

¿y que en 2030 puede que esté a 4500 Usd.?

El problema no es que tu te lo creas o no, esto deriva de la pérdida del poder adquisitivo de las divisas existentes.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pierde el que entra y sale en papel, pero el que apila y mantiene, no pierde.
> 
> Dices que este año has logrado un x3 en papel, no sé como puede ser eso cierto si la plata ha tenido un 223% de diferencial entre min y max.
> Dices que 12,5% x 8 años = 100% es falso. (sin comentarios).
> ...



En serio, no quiero polemizar contigo porque tenemos bastante coincidencia en el fondo de la plata física. Pero coño, déjalo de una puta vez si es que no conoces el mercado.

Yo no te voy a hablar de opciones ni de otro tipo de derivados que se me escapan, no llego, y me ha pillado mayor para aprenderlos. Es mucho más sencillo, y joder, es que estás poniendo en duda algo que yo llevo haciendo de un tiempo a esta parte.

Te miras, si es que quieres, este ETP: AGQ | ProShares Ultra Silver. Si es que quieres. Yo sólo he hecho dos movimientos este año (05/05-04/06 y 09/06-04/08). Un +42% y un +206% . En total un 291%. Y como verás, ni siquiera supe aprovechar el potencial al máximo. En eso soy disciplinado y entro cuando me marcan las señales y salgo de la misma manera. Siempre me puede quedar un "joder si hubiera aguantado unos días más" que normalmente compenso con un "menos mal que salí a tiempo".

Y ahora tengo más pulida la estrategia en papel con estos dos, hacia arriba y hacia abajo:

3SIL WisdomTree Silver 3x Daily Leveraged (IE00B7XD2195)
3SIS WisdomTree Silver 3x Daily Short (IE00B8JG1787)

Por cierto, que los mismos periodos con 3SIL hubieran reportado un 325% y eso sin jugar con las bajadas. Así que, haz el favor, y no cuestiones lo que no conoces. En serio. A mi no se me ocurre hablar del precio de tal o cual moneda porque no tengo ni puta idea, y no por ello va a ser menos cierto.

*****

En cuanto al físico (del cual soy un firme defensor por otros motivos), joder, si te cojes el periodo que te interesa, pues ea, que te dan los números que buscas. Pero ya que te has ido al 2004 (y el post inicial era del 2005 hasta hoy). coño, cójete los 8 años anteriores, del 96 al 04. Ya te lo digo yo, un 1,5 anual. Así que no me jodas. Y de la misma manera, ya que cojes el 71 como punto de partida, cójelo y tira 30-40 años hacia atrás. Dime a ver que le pasó al oro de 1931 a 1971. El físico no se justifica por motivos de precio. Se justifica por su VALOR que es distinto.




*****
Esto te lo digo con cariño porque admiro la defensa a ultranza que realizáis. Yo simplemente acumulo lingotes de plata en la medida que la vida me ha permitido. Y los papelitos/papelotes, me producen beneficios suculentos y me entretienen un montón. Asumo por supuesto el poder quedarme atrapado (aunque de la forma amarrategui que opero es difícil) de la misma manera que asumo que mañana podemos estar en un mad-max.

*Por último, no apuesto nunca, a nada. Como mucho meto el precio de la plata de la semana que viene a ver si me llevo una oncita de chocolate.*


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> En serio, no quiero polemizar contigo porque tenemos bastante coincidencia en el fondo de la plata física. Pero coño, déjalo de una puta vez si es que no conoces el mercado.
> 
> Yo no te voy a hablar de opciones ni de otro tipo de derivados que se me escapan, no llego, y me ha pillado mayor para aprenderlos. Es mucho más sencillo, y joder, es que estás poniendo en duda algo que yo llevo haciendo de un tiempo a esta parte.
> 
> ...



Claro que conozco el mercado, por eso mismo me mantengo fuera de el.

Tu estás mezclando mis afirmaciones con tus vivencias en otra dimensión (ETF´s) cuando estas no tienen nada que ver, siempre me he referido a los metales en su plano físico, lo virtual (totalmente manipulable) para mi, no tiene ninguna relevancia.

Hablas de disciplina, pero en ese tinglado en el que andas metido, no te va a servir de nada porque el éxito no depende de lo que tu hagas, sino de lo que manejen otros seres avariciosos que están situados muy por encima y para los que la disciplina no significa nada.

Suerte en tu gesta, pero no entiendo el hecho de que si conoces las virtudes del físico, andes arriesgando tu pasta en un casino lleno de trampas y ladrones.

Las matemáticas y los datos históricos demuestran fehacientemente que el precio del oro y la plata se duplican de forma lineal y mantenida cada 8 años, independientemente de los baches e interferencias habituales, en un juego de vaivenes desmoralizadores que sólo una firme paciencia y la tenencia física pueden soportar.


----------



## Muttley (18 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Una pequeña parte de mi jubilación se activa en enero de 2022, 30 años a 200 duros de plata por año, 25 años de mi vida laboral hormigoneando para hacerlo posible, con el oro igual (aquí no doy pistas de que cantidad anual es, tampoco vamos a enseñar todas las cartas), así es como yo concibo el ahorro en metales, es posible que este equivocado, pero no, no me arrepiento, y no, no es tarde para empezar, con el oro NUNCA es tarde, igual ahora 1650€ te parecen una aberración para un Kruger, en 1990 180€ a mi también me lo parecían pero di el paso, NO os rajeis.



Y esto amigos....es tener GALONES en este mundo de inversion en metales de oro y plata. 
Me sangran las manos de aplaudir.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esque las estadísticas en los mps personalmente no me importan, mi masa de ahorro mensual integra siempre ha estado dedicado al ahorro en mps, desde el siglo pasado, es mi banco personal, y cuando lo necesito pues acudo a el, no hace mucho por la compra de un vehículo (eléctrico 100%, una puta castaña por cierto) pues acudí a mi banco personal, solicite un préstamo del 100% del coste del vehículo y me lo aprobaron a fondo perdido, sin duda el Banco Piel de Luna trata muy bien a su único cliente, en el puñado de vrenelis habian a 30€ y a 300€ de coste, ¿y que más da?....



Y sería posible saber que modelo de coche Eléctrico le tiene a usted tan descontento. Yo estoy en la tesitura de comprar uno, aunque lo mío no es por gusto si no por obligación. Y se lo pregunto más que nada por que ya que me tengo que gastar 30k en un zurullo rodante, al menos no cometer el mismo error que usted.

un saludo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Oct 2020)

Sea o no tiempo de eléctricos, es totalmente irrelevante en mi caso. Tengo que comprar un coche eléctrico por OBLIGACIÓN. 
A la fuerza ahorcan, pero ya que tengo que colgarme, me gustaría conocer la experiencia de un ahorcado previo, para elegir una cuerda que al menos sea de calidac...


----------



## Razkin (18 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Sea o no tiempo de eléctricos, es totalmente irrelevante en mi caso. Tengo que comprar un coche eléctrico por OBLIGACIÓN.
> A la fuerza ahorcan, pero ya que tengo que colgarme, me gustaría conocer la experiencia de un ahorcado previo, para elegir una cuerda que al menos sea de calidac...



Este va muy fino. Tesla Model S




Te costará unas 50 onzas.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Y sería posible saber que modelo de coche Eléctrico le tiene a usted tan descontento. Yo estoy en la tesitura de comprar uno, aunque lo mío no es por gusto si no por obligación. Y se lo pregunto más que nada por que ya que me tengo que gastar 30k en un zurullo rodante, al menos no cometer el mismo error que usted.
> 
> un saludo



Si me permite un humilde consejo, yo ahora mismo NO compraría nada rodante eléctrico de 4 ruedas.... las baterías actuales tienen serios problemas de peso, recarga, duración, etc. Incluso incendio como no estén bien paridas, un ejemplo:

El Hyundai Kona Eléctrico, a revisión por riesgo de incendio: 77.000 unidades podrían estar defectuosas

Y los incendios de coches eléctricos son jodidos de extinguir por cierto...

De hecho al comer tanta parte del coche (de peso y de precio), los fabricantes tienen que ahorrar en otras partes para que no se dispare el precio (aún más)... sin ir más lejos los nuevos VW Id3 e id4 tiene peores acabados que los de gasolina, peores frenos (de tambor), etc.:

Probamos el Volkswagen ID.3: el Golf del siglo XXI es un coche eléctrico cómodo y eficiente, pero con algunos materiales mejorables

Yo me esperaría a que por un lado, los fabricantes generalistas terminen de desarrollar las múltiples plataformas eléctricas que están terminando (TODOS se subirán al carro, no les queda otra) y por otro que los japos industrialicen y extiendan la nueva generación de baterías de electrolito sólido que si no resuelven al menos palían en gran parte los problemas de las actuales... y cuando todos se pongan a ello bajarán los precios y mucho. Son pocos los años que faltan para eso pues se están invirtiendo muchos miles de millones de FIAT en ello...

Por cierto, bonita trola lo de que los eléctricos son más baratos de mantener que los de combustión para la falta de mecánica, aceites, filtros y sus averías... el negocio de los eléctricos está ahora en el SOFTWARE, así que en un vehículo tan complejo en ese aspecto te cobrarán lo que quieran en las revisiones sí o sí por las actualizaciones del mismo o por nuevas funciones, que es lo que hace Tesla.... están muy descontentos los taxistas con eso.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Y sería posible saber que modelo de coche Eléctrico le tiene a usted tan descontento. Yo estoy en la tesitura de comprar uno, aunque lo mío no es por gusto si no por obligación. Y se lo pregunto más que nada por que ya que me tengo que gastar 30k en un zurullo rodante, al menos no cometer el mismo error que usted.
> 
> un saludo



El Francés de Renault, pero ya no es tanto por el coche en sí, es más el mundo electrico
que no, es una castaña, si haces solo ciudad, vale, para algo más es un auténtico estrés, siempre mirando la autonomía que nunca se cumple a nada que le pises un poco y prácticamente no hay nada preparado aún para las recargas, poca cosa aún.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El Francés de Renault, pero ya no es tanto por el coche en sí, es más el mundo electrico
> que no, es una castaña, si haces solo ciudad, vale, para algo más es un auténtico estrés, siempre mirando la autonomía que nunca se cumple a nada que le pises un poco y prácticamente no hay nada preparado aún para las recargas, poca cosa aún.



Esa es otra... no hay infraestructura ninguna. Mientras no se reconviertan las gasolineras (electrolineras), haya puntos de recarga en cada plaza de parking pública y privada (mucha gente no tiene dónde guardar el coche y duerme en la calle) y se refuercen en consecuencia la infraestructura eléctrica y las centrales no será viable que haya millones de coches eléctricos por ahí pululando... es el mismo problema que hace 100 años con los primeros coches a gasolina: había muy pocos puntos de repostaje y encima solía ser la gasofa de calidad variable.... quedan unos pocos años para que esto se generalice sin duda.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El Francés de Renault, pero ya no es tanto por el coche en sí, es más el mundo electrico
> que no, es una castaña, si haces solo ciudad, vale, para algo más es un auténtico estrés, siempre mirando la autonomía que nunca se cumple a nada que le pises un poco y prácticamente no hay nada preparado aún para las recargas, poca cosa aún.



Gracias. Al parecer, me temo que todos los usuarios europeos que nos pasamos al scalextric vamos a acabar con exactamente el mismo coche. No en vano, es el más vendido de Europa en el 2020.
Si me lo permite, y Tomándome la libertad de abusar de su amabilidad, me gustaría finalizar este tema haciéndole una pregunta.
¿No le ha dado ningún problema reseñable, más allá de la operativa de recarga y la escasa autonomía comparada con los motores térmicos de toda la vida, verdad?


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2020)

Si es que no aprendéis.

A ver cuando salió el vídeo los primeros que lo compraron que era el formato Betamax pringaron por anticiparse y luego cuando salió el formato de mayor calidad que era el vídeo 2000 y que se pensaba que era el que iba a imponerse volvieron a equivocarse porque al final se impuso el VHS.

Empecemos otra vez. Superado el vídeo que pasó con los primeros adelantados a su tiempo que se hicieron con los laser disc que usaba cds del tamaño de un vinilo LP ?.Pues que volvieron a pringar.

Dentro de lo malo ellos palmaban algo de pasta nada comparable a la pasta que están palmando los adelantados a su tiempo comprando coches eléctricos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si es que no aprendéis.
> 
> A ver cuando salió el vídeo los primeros que lo compraron que era el formato Betamax pringaron por anticiparse y luego cuando salió el formato de mayor calidad que era el vídeo 2000 y que se pensaba que era el que iba a imponerse volvieron a equivocarse porque al final se impuso el VHS.
> 
> ...



Ya, estimado compañero del metal, si yo lo entiendo, pero es que le voy a hacer al Betamax un mínimo de 50.000 km/año. Para cuando salga el VHS, igual ya le he enchufado unos buenos 300.000 o 400.000 Km, y un par de baterías, Y ya será hora de dejarle partir a donde quiera que vayan los vídeos con ruedas que han fallecidos en acto de servicio...
Además, ¿En que parte del concepto “Por Obligación” no acabo de expresarme con la claridad necesaria? Quizá si digo “Son lentejas” o “a punta de pistola” o “no hay más huevos que” o aún más claro “por cojones”

Un saludo.


----------



## Fomenkiano (19 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si es que no aprendéis.
> 
> A ver cuando salió el vídeo los primeros que lo compraron que era el formato Betamax pringaron por anticiparse y luego cuando salió el formato de mayor calidad que era el vídeo 2000 y que se pensaba que era el que iba a imponerse volvieron a equivocarse porque al final se impuso el VHS.
> 
> ...



VHS se impuso porque la industria del porno apostó por él. Lo comento como anécdota. Aquí el coche eléctrico como el móvil en su día es casi una imposición de las élites. No hay necesidad por parte de la población


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Oct 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> VHS se impuso porque la industria del porno apostó por él. Lo comento como anécdota. Aquí el coche eléctrico como el móvil en su día es casi una imposición de las élites. No hay necesidad por parte de la población



Bueno, si nos ponemos en ese plan en realidad todos los motores actuales de combustión con chopocientos sistemas anticontaminación que están siendo una pesadilla por el coste de mantenimiento y las averías (EGR, adblue, filtros, catalizadores, etc.) son también imposición de las élites... realmente lo que no les interesaría y aquí en España están poniendo todas las trabas del mundo, es que fuéramos los particulares autosuficientes energéticamente hablando con renovables y pudiéramos pasar de las eléctricas ladronas de precios inflados "gracias" a los ex-políticos puertas giratorias mediante y los combustibles petados de impuestos... imagínate poder vivir en una casita unifamiliar o acosada con placas, molino y cargar tú mismo tu moto o patinete eléctricos y poder usar tu coche ídem como batería de reserva cuando no lo utilices para dar electricidad a la casa cuando no hubiera sol/viento o calentar el agua.... Tesla por ejemplo recicla baterías retiradas de sus coches para eso. Aunque sigo pensando que hace falta una nueva generación de baterías para que este tema se generalice.... y no tener que vivir en zulos-colmena en grandes ciudades de paso (a ver si el teletrabajo se generaliza....)


----------



## Porestar (19 Oct 2020)

*¿Dónde reside la sabiduría universal en nuestros días?

En Internet, sí, pero Internet es enorme, ¿dónde exactamente? ¡Pues en los foros! Y es que la experiencia es la madre de la ciencia. En los foros de Forocoches puedes encontrar la respuesta a cualquier tipo de consulta que tengas, por muy rara que sea. Son los usuarios los que responden directamente a las cuestiones, en base a lo que saben, bien por su profesión, bien por su experiencia o bien porque son unos auténticos sabelotodo.

Hay teorías que afirman que las mentes humanas están interconectadas, y que varias personas piensan o se les ocurre lo mismo a la vez. Así que seguro que la duda que tengas también ronda en la cabeza de otro internauta en la otra punta del mundo. Y esa es la ventaja de un foro de internet: el conocimiento compartido, que se queda permanentemente plasmado en la red y además de manera inmediata y sin fronteras espacio temporales, da igual cuándo y dónde estés.

Y si no tienes ninguna duda que te atormente o que necesites resolver, no pasa nada, un foro también es tu sitio. Simplemente para charlar o pasar el rato, en este foro encontrarás gente con ganas de hablar de cualquier cosa por curiosidad, por aprender cosas nuevas, por echar unas risas o por hablar de temas de actualidad y enterarte el primero de todo.

¿Te interesan temas generales, la informática, la electrónica, los videojuegos, el empleo, el emprendimiento, los viajes, las quedadas, la inversión, la economía, la compra-venta de cosas, los seguros, el tráfico, los coches, etc.? Pues no busques más que este foro es tu sitio. Horas y horas de contenido e información que te serán muy útiles y te entretendrán a base de bien.

Hazte Shur y descubrirás que nuestros foros son el mejor sitio de toda la red. [ Formas de conseguir una invitación para ForoCoches ]*

El oro está a 1627 leuros, cabrones.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Gracias. Al parecer, me temo que todos los usuarios europeos que nos pasamos al scalextric vamos a acabar con exactamente el mismo coche. No en vano, es el más vendido de Europa en el 2020.
> Si me lo permite, y Tomándome la libertad de abusar de su amabilidad, me gustaría finalizar este tema haciéndole una pregunta.
> ¿No le ha dado ningún problema reseñable, más allá de la operativa de recarga y la escasa autonomía comparada con los motores térmicos de toda la vida, verdad?



No, problema mecánico ninguno, también tiene poco tiempo, pero me da ami que aquí problemas mecánicos no van haber, pues no lleva casi nada o poca cosa, los problemas van a venir por parte de las baterías o tecnológicos por parte de la centralita de los ordenadores de abordo, pero con 2 años de momento nada.... Pero acostumbrado a un diésel potente que llenada el depósito y tenia para casi 900 kilómetros, el andar cada doscientos y poco mirando si me quedo o no colgado pues no me acostumbro, por lo que si le estoy agradecido al coche es porque ha conseguido que me mueva para todo con mi Súper Tenére Yamaha 1200, la he puesto al día y la estoy disfrutando como nunca.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Oct 2020)

El "virus" trae consigo un cambio de sistema monetario. El FMI pide un nuevo Bretton Woods



Spielzeug dijo:


> EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario
> 
> El año pasado, China rompió la negociación diciendo que el mundo se tenía que prepararse para la vuelta al patrón oro.
> 
> ...



He abierto un hilo en el principal por lo relevante del asunto...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Oct 2020)

Entro, veo que el hilo del oro está tomado por Forocoches y me salgo.


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2020)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Entro, veo que el hilo del oro está tomado por Forocoches y me salgo.



Es lo que pasa cuando el oro y la plata están laterales, que no hacen divagar.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Sea o no tiempo de eléctricos, es totalmente irrelevante en mi caso. Tengo que comprar un coche eléctrico por OBLIGACIÓN.
> A la fuerza ahorcan, pero ya que tengo que colgarme, me gustaría conocer la experiencia de un ahorcado previo, para elegir una cuerda que al menos sea de calidac...



¿Y esa obligación a qué obedece?
¿Tiene que ser cero o vale un eco?
¿Has mirado el GNC? Etiqueta eco, 12 leuros /400 km. Descuentos, buen precio,
Los eléctricos son un bluff. Quizás si lo quieres para sólo ciudad y llano, te puede valer alguno, pero hay que mirar bien.
Conozco algún taxista que estaba contento en su momento, y cuando tocó renovar baterías se pasó al petróleo de nuevo, con sus pérdidas y tal.
Lo venden muy bonito, pero hay que mirar bien.

De hecho, los eléctricos que no son 100 % , van más a gasolina que en eléctrico, contaminando más y costando más.
Mientras que un GNC lo llevas siempre con gas, que casi no contamina y es la mitad de barato el combustible. Es injusto que le den sólo la eco, pero ya sabemos que los políticos no dan una y están a sus cosas de la apropiación de lo ajeno y el resto se la sopla.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y esa obligación a qué obedece?
> ¿Tiene que ser cero o vale un eco?
> ¿Has mirado el GNC? Etiqueta eco, 12 leuros /400 km. Descuentos, buen precio,
> Los eléctricos son un bluff. Quizás si lo quieres para sólo ciudad y llano, te puede valer alguno, pero hay que mirar bien.
> ...



Te contesto por privado para no convertir el hilo en forocoches y no molestar a los compañeros.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Te contesto por privado para no convertir el hilo en forocoches y no molestar a los compañeros.



ok, pero llevas más tiempo aquí, más mensajes, más cordura, más educación, etc.
No te dejes llevar por típicas gracietas, que al final es lo que son más que nada.


----------



## Jacda (20 Oct 2020)

Escasez de oro en México 

No hay más oro en la Casa de Moneda de México | Alto Nivel


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Oct 2020)

Jacda dijo:


> Escasez de oro en México
> 
> No hay más oro en la Casa de Moneda de México | Alto Nivel



yo les puedo vender una onzita al medico precio de 4500USD


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> yo les puedo vender una onzita al medico precio de 4500USD



Bueno, tampoco es cuestión de regalarlas...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Oct 2020)

Jacda dijo:


> Escasez de oro en México
> 
> No hay más oro en la Casa de Moneda de México | Alto Nivel



Quizás por ello es imposible conseguir una Oz de oro Libertad del 2020. Probablemente en un futuro cercano, las acuñadas con esta fecha tendrán un sobre spot considerable. Como una Oz de plata Libertad 91 tipo2 o una 98


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que entre esta semana y la próxima pueda haber una buena bajada de bolsa que tire del oro como pasó en la primera ola?
> Las noticias coronaviricas están siendo especialmente malas en todos los frentes



He de admitir mi error, pensaba que el descontrol de la pandemia afectaría a la bolsa y a los MPs haciéndoles caer de forma brutal.
Estoy viendo que es el al contrario, o no les afecta o mejoran.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> He de admitir mi error, pensaba que el descontrol de la pandemia afectaría a la bolsa y a los MPs haciéndoles caer de forma brutal.
> Estoy viendo que es el al contrario, o no les afecta o mejoran.



Todo esta muy manipulado... A ver que pasa tras las elecciones

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (25 Oct 2020)

Vendí toda mi reserva el 6 de agosto, en el pico máximo. Reconozco que no sabía que después se "desplomaría" no soy ningún gurú sólo lo vendí porque me parecía el mejor momento y la oportunidad de sacar un buen pellizco. Y así lo hice. Creo que voy a volver a entrar en los metales.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Oct 2020)

Estoy esperando a ver qué tal se desarrollan los acontecimientos cercanos. Sobre todo el tema de los americanos y la vacuna del bicho. Si Gana el biden va a meter dinero a cascoporro y si sale trump lo mismo pero un poco menos.
Si la vacuna de diciembre se demuestra medianamente efectiva puede bajar el precio del oro pero... mmmm no sé no sé.
Por otra parte me preocupan los acontecimientos en España. No descarto que, según está la situación, pudieran llegar a meterle mano a los ahorros y esta es la situación que más me motivaría a protegerme.


----------



## cuidesemele (26 Oct 2020)

Efectivamente,

si dejan que se te meta un 'desprotegido social' en tu casa y te jodes... A ver si van a meter mano a los ahorros por emergencia de desproteccion social. A devolver en las cuotas de tu jubilacion lol, pagares redimibles en corticoles indexados al IPS (indice de proteccion social de nueva creacion), etc etc

Hay que pagar el sueldo del director del instituto de observacion de los municipios de montaña del lado sur de por alli...


----------



## Membroza (27 Oct 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Estoy esperando a ver qué tal se desarrollan los acontecimientos cercanos. Sobre todo el tema de los americanos y la vacuna del bicho. Si Gana el biden va a meter dinero a cascoporro y si sale trump lo mismo pero un poco menos.
> Si la vacuna de diciembre se demuestra medianamente efectiva puede bajar el precio del oro pero... mmmm no sé no sé.
> Por otra parte me preocupan los acontecimientos en España. No descarto que, según está la situación, pudieran llegar a meterle mano a los ahorros y esta es la situación que más me motivaría a protegerme.



En Alemania ya están penando a los ahorradores con tipos negativos:

Negativzinsen: Diese 300 Banken verlangen Minuszinsen [Liste]

En algunos bancos el 0,75% a partir del primer euro, o lo que es lo mismo, 750 € al año por cada 100.000 €


----------



## OBDC (27 Oct 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En Alemania ya están penando a los ahorradores con tipos negativos:
> 
> Negativzinsen: Diese 300 Banken verlangen Minuszinsen [Liste]
> 
> En algunos bancos el 0,75% a partir del primer euro, o lo que es lo mismo, 750 € al año por cada 100.000 €



O sea que es el equivalente en pérdida patrimonial a la inflación, pero en un escenario como sí existiera el patrón oro: los bancos deberían de cobrar por guardar el dinero, al igual que cobran por guardar el oro, o sino te lo guardas en tu casa.
Por lo que entiendo en este hilo, un escenario deseable por la apología al dorado metal que se realiza en el mismo.
Están preparando el terreno para volver al patrón oro, sin duda.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En Alemania ya están penando a los ahorradores con tipos negativos:
> 
> Negativzinsen: Diese 300 Banken verlangen Minuszinsen [Liste]
> 
> En algunos bancos el 0,75% a partir del primer euro, o lo que es lo mismo, 750 € al año por cada 100.000 €



Pero habra gente que si le hacen eso se vayan a bancolchon, sobretodo los que no tengan mucho, tienes 100.000 prefiero bancolchon a tener en 10 años casi un 10% menos,

De todas maneras como sigan por este camino un dia nos levantamos y el dinero no valdra nada ni en banco ni en bancolchon, me parece que vamos a acabar por vivir esto en vivo y en directo.


----------



## Membroza (27 Oct 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> O sea que es el equivalente en pérdida parrimonial a la inflación, pero en un escenario como sí existiera el patrón oro: los bancos deberían de cobrar por guardar el dinero, al igual que cobran por guardar el oro, o sino te lo guardas en tu casa.
> Por lo que entiendo en este hilo, un escenario deseable por la apología al dorado metal que se realiza en el mismo.
> Están preparando el terreno para volver al patrón oro, sin duda.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



En BullionVault el coste de almacenamiento de 100.000 € de oro son 600 € cada 5 años. Vamos, que a quién trae cuenta tener papeles que no valdrán nada en el banco cuando tienes algo así.

En España no me extrañaría que empezaran a cobrar dentro de nada, pues estamos bajo el mismo Banco Central. Lo que está claro que el dinero gratis para rescatar estados va a salir del bolsillo de alguien, por no contar la oleada de impuestos que viene y la deuda a pagar por generaciones.

Mirad el bono a 10 años de España. Si no está manipulado por la obligación de comprar bonos de ciertos organismos, que vengan a matarme los civiles.


----------



## tastas (27 Oct 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> O sea que es el equivalente en pérdida parrimonial a la inflación, pero en un escenario como sí existiera el patrón oro: los bancos deberían de cobrar por guardar el dinero, al igual que cobran por guardar el oro, o sino te lo guardas en tu casa.



Los bancos no guardan tu dinero, lo prestan a otros actores. El patrón oro no tiene por qué acabar con la reserva fraccionaria (podría haber bancos con reserva 100% o no) pero sí que limits mucho la expansión crediticia.
No sé si hay que explicar que si prestas dinero u oro al banco lo normal es que te pague por ello, no que te cobre. Otra cosa es que te lo guarde. Entonces sí que hay que pagar o, igual que si pides que te guarden la gabardina en el teatro.


----------



## max power (27 Oct 2020)

Perdonad si es un poco off topic, pero me interesa la opinión de ejjjjjpertos.

Que moneda de inversion (oro) es mas parecida morfologicamente a la de 1 euro y , por tanto, seria mas facil de pasar desapercibida dentro de un monedero con euros?

Gracias


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Oct 2020)

max power dijo:


> Perdonad si es un poco off topic, pero me interesa la opinión de ejjjjjpertos.
> 
> Que moneda de inversion (oro) es mas parecida morfologicamente a la de 1 euro y , por tanto, seria mas facil de pasar desapercibida dentro de un monedero con euros?
> 
> Gracias



Las de 1 Euro tienen 23,25mm de diámetro, y pesan 7,5 gramos... los soberanos quizás serían bastante parecidos... pero ojo! yo no soy ejjperto, saludos


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Oct 2020)

max power dijo:


> Perdonad si es un poco off topic, pero me interesa la opinión de ejjjjjpertos.
> 
> Que moneda de inversion (oro) es mas parecida morfologicamente a la de 1 euro y , por tanto, seria mas facil de pasar desapercibida dentro de un monedero con euros?
> 
> Gracias



Lo que ha comentado el forero, o bien 20 francos franceses, o suizos, entre monedas de 20 centimos de euro bien relucientes. el diametro, el peso y el color son bastante parecidos. Lo único el grosor, son mas finas (pero creo que ese problema lo vas a tener con cualquier moneda de oro)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2020)

max power dijo:


> Perdonad si es un poco off topic, pero me interesa la opinión de ejjjjjpertos.
> 
> Que moneda de inversion (oro) es mas parecida morfologicamente a la de 1 euro y , por tanto, seria mas facil de pasar desapercibida dentro de un monedero con euros?
> 
> Gracias




Las de 20 francos casi las pasas por 20 centimos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Lo que ha comentado el forero, o bien 20 francos franceses, o suizos, entre monedas de 20 centimos de euro bien relucientes. el diametro, el peso y el color son bastante parecidos. Lo único el grosor, son mas finas (pero creo que ese problema lo vas a tener con cualquier moneda de oro)




Puedes llegar a confundirte incluso tu como andes despistado, 

de echo tenia una por aqui encima siempre y la quite de enmedio por que pense cualquier dia me levanto medio gilipollas de estos dias que no sabes ni donde estas y acabo metiendo esto en la cartera y soltandolo para comprar una lata de cocacola.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Oct 2020)

Esto es lo que dice el banco central italiano en su web oficial sobre porque guarda oro:

Bank of Italy - Why hold gold bullion

_El oro se ha utilizado tradicionalmente para medir el valor de los bienes y era un medio de pago en casi todas las civilizaciones antiguas, en parte porque es extremadamente raro en la naturaleza y, por lo tanto, escaso. Según las últimas cifras, hasta la fecha se han extraído unas 183.600 toneladas de oro (fuente: World Gold Council), aproximadamente el equivalente a un cubo de 21 metros de lado. El Servicio Geológico de EE. UU. Estima que todavía quedan unas 50.000 toneladas en el suelo y el número de nuevas minas está disminuyendo. Parte del valor del oro se debe a sus propiedades (es dúctil y maleable), así como a su resistencia a la oxidación y a los reactivos químicos, lo que significa que no se deteriora y puede almacenarse durante largos períodos de tiempo.

El oro es una excelente protección contra la adversidad. Su precio tiende a subir cuando los operadores perciben que el nivel de riesgo es alto, por ejemplo durante una escalada militar o, más a menudo, durante una crisis financiera, cuando los instrumentos financieros, especialmente los de alto riesgo como las acciones, se desploman en valor pero el oro tiende a subir de precio. . Incorporar oro en una cartera financiera es una forma de protegerse contra escenarios de alto riesgo, por poco probable que sea. Esta función ha estado muy presente en los últimos años: ante los temores generalizados sobre la resiliencia del sistema financiero en 2008-09 y la estabilidad de la zona del euro en 2011-12, el oro se comportó especialmente bien, contribuyendo considerablemente a la cuenta de revalorización del capital social en la que el Banco registra incrementos en el valor de sus reservas de oro

Otra buena razón para mantener una posición importante en el oro es la protección contra la alta inflación, ya que el oro tiende a mantener su valor a lo largo del tiempo. Además, a diferencia de las monedas extranjeras, el oro no puede depreciarse ni devaluarse como resultado de una pérdida de confianza. Por tanto, cuando estalla una crisis cambiaria, los bancos centrales pueden utilizar el oro de la misma forma que sus reservas oficiales de divisas, para reforzar la confianza en la moneda nacional; lo hacen utilizando oro como garantía para préstamos o, como último recurso, vendiéndolo para comprar moneda nacional y mantener el valor de esta última. Una gran cantidad de oro le da a un banco central un amplio margen de maniobra para preservar la confianza en el sistema financiero nacional.

Por supuesto, las propiedades únicas del oro conllevan costos financieros: el costo de almacenamiento y seguridad. Además, no ofrece un rendimiento, por lo que poseer una gran cantidad de acciones significa renunciar a los intereses que vencerían en los títulos de deuda. Sin embargo, esos valores tienen un valor fiduciario que podría evaporarse en caso de una crisis sistémica de confianza, lo que socavaría su papel en la diversificación de inversiones. El oro, por otro lado, no es un activo "emitido" por un gobierno o un banco central y, por lo tanto, no depende de la solvencia del emisor.

Por último, parte del oro se retiene por razones de precaución, en caso de que el BCE exija una contribución adicional de moneda extranjera (incluidos dólares y yenes) u oro_.

*El oro es la base del sistema monetario ya que es el único dinero capaz de cumplir con las tres funciones que tiene que tener el dinero: unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor.*


----------



## OBDC (27 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Los bancos no guardan tu dinero, lo prestan a otros actores. El patrón oro no tiene por qué acabar con la reserva fraccionaria (podría haber bancos con reserva 100% o no) pero sí que limits mucho la expansión crediticia.
> No sé si hay que explicar que si prestas dinero u oro al banco lo normal es que te pague por ello, no que te cobre. Otra cosa es que te lo guarde. Entonces sí que hay que pagar o, igual que si pides que te guarden la gabardina en el teatro.



Cuando hay necesidad de dinero para prestar los bancos ofrecen más interés y tratan de captar el dinero y que no se lo lleve la competencia.
Si hubiera algún banco captando dinero para prestar, pagaría y no cobraría.
Tu dinero no le es útil al banco (vamos, que no lo necesitan), igual que tu gabardina o tu oro; por eso te cobran, si fuera útil te pagarían y se pegarían entre ellos por un duro, como lo hicieron en otras épocas generando inflación.
Ley de oferta y demanda.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## tastas (28 Oct 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando hay necesidad de dinero para prestar los bancos ofrecen más interés y tratan de captar el dinero y que no se lo lleve la competencia.
> Si hubiera algún banco captando dinero para prestar, pagaría y no cobraría.
> Tu dinero no le es útil al banco (vamos, que no lo necesitan), igual que tu gabardina o tu oro; por eso te cobran, si fuera útil te pagarían y se pegarían entre ellos por un duro, como lo hicieron en otras épocas generando inflación.
> Ley de oferta y demanda.
> ...



Lo que dices es correcto, pero no tiene en cuenta la manipulación que vivimos. En un mercado sin intervención estatal no se hubiera llegado nunca a tipos negativos. Pero actualmente la oferta de dinero que necesitan unos bancos faltos de capital se lo ofrece el BCE, y por otro lado la falta de oferta bancaria y una población aborregada lleva a que bancos quebrados de facto sigan recibiendo dinero de sus clientes.


----------



## Desconocido (28 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues la plata da un 12,5%, lo que significa que en 8 años se duplica en precio.



¿Seguro? Ojito que si cae un -50% necesita un +100% para recuperar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Oct 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Ojito que si cae un -50% necesita un +100% para recuperar.



Si, entiendo. Me he confundido usando el tiempo verbal.

Esto está mal dicho "en 8 años se duplica en precio."

Esto es más correcto "en los últimos 15 años el precio de la plata se ha duplicado cada 8 años."


----------



## Manguero (28 Oct 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el banco central italiano en su web oficial sobre porque guarda oro:
> 
> Bank of Italy - Why hold gold bullion
> 
> ...



Muy ilustrativo: se retiene oro pues el BCE puede exigir una contribución adicional en divisa u oro (supongo que ante presiones contra el euro) o por caída relativa del PIB nacional respecto a resto PIB de la zona euro (ahí estaremos nosotros a final de año)

Ahora solo hay que poner en relación los argumentos del Banco Central italiano con lo que hizo en su momento el Gran Solbes, ese visionario, ese gran estadista.
Enlace a artículo de 2019, muy ilustrativo.
Precio obtenido: 3.500 millones de euros a 500 € la onza

El oro de Solbes


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Oct 2020)

Ayer estaba sin ITV del coche y como no sabia muy bien el tema de los controles que hay por la ciudad, al final creo que no hay apenas nada, decidi ir andando a un sitio por el que tenia que pasar.

Por el camino vi que habian abierto varios compro oro, incluso llegue a ver dos abiertos uno casi al lado del otro.

Yo creo que en epoca de crisis empiezan a abrir tiendas de estas, esto ya lo pensaba desde hace tiempo, si quieren poner algo parecido a un patron oro primero nos van a esquilmar.

Unica manera de no tener que soltar oro en un futuro muy proximo seria comprar comida e incluso agua o bebidas ahora, hoy mismo sin esperar nada mas.


Como no tengais comida comprada para unos años vais a tener que regalar el oro que tengais, el que tenga una lata de atun no va a querer vuestro pedrusco cuando no tenga nada que llevarse a la boca, el que tenga muchas latas de aun quizas si especule y cambie latas por onzas.

Ademas como me dijo un compañero del foro en persona, no es lo mismo salir a la calle a negociar por comida sabiendo que tienes reservas que salir a por comida sabiendo que no te queda nada que comer al dia siguiente, en tu misma cara se va a ver esa necesidad y urgencia que demandas y se van a aprobechar de ver que estas en esa tesitura.

Me gusto bastante esta manera que el compañero tuvo de esponermelo.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Vendí toda mi reserva el 6 de agosto, en el pico máximo. Reconozco que no sabía que después se "desplomaría" no soy ningún gurú sólo lo vendí porque me parecía el mejor momento y la oportunidad de sacar un buen pellizco. Y así lo hice. Creo que voy a volver a entrar en los metales.




Pues acertaste me alegro de que te sirviera mi mensaje en el foro de vended vuestra plata insensatos.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pues acertaste me alegro de que te sirviera mi mensaje en el foro de vended vuestra plata insensatos.



Gracias pero, en verdad que tus mensajes no me han servido de nada ni les he prestado ninguna atención. No lo digo con acritud ni con ánimo de ofenderte es que yo simplemente compro cuando quiero y vendo cuando me parece.


----------



## FCO (28 Oct 2020)

A qué se debe el bajón en el oro de hoy? Alguien puede dar una explicación para los no expertos?
Pensáis que va a seguir bajando?


----------



## Higadillas (28 Oct 2020)

FCO dijo:


> A qué se debe el bajón en el oro de hoy? Alguien puede dar una explicación para los no expertos?
> Pensáis que va a seguir bajando?



Los caminos del mercao son inescrutables.

Unos te dirán que como hay caídas en bolsa, se venden posiciones en oro papel para disponer efectivo y poder pagar las ventas de bolsa.

Pero a mí lo que me parece es que es que NADIE TIENE NI PUTA IDEA. Nadie excepto el rumanillo, que ya nos avisó a todos


----------



## FCO (28 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Los caminos del mercao son inescrutables.
> 
> Unos te dirán que como hay caídas en bolsa, se venden posiciones en oro papel para disponer efectivo y poder pagar las ventas de bolsa.
> 
> Pero a mí lo que me parece es que es que NADIE TIENE NI PUTA IDEA. Nadie excepto el rumanillo, que ya nos avisó a todos



A eso voy...
Aunque entiendo que si miramos a medio-largo plazo (tendencias), el oro debería subir de precio, eso sí.


----------



## negociante54 (28 Oct 2020)

El oro se vuelve popular desde años de los reinados ya que era muy difícil de conseguir los reyes optaban por mandar a hacer coronas con ese material y otros artefactos como copas, espadas, escudos, objetos con valor en su nombre, como vieron que el oro era muy brillante y manipulable al hacer cosas de prestigios desde ese momento se volvió algo económico.
_____________
me dedico a transferir dinero a mexico | me gustan los negocios


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Lo que dices es correcto, pero no tiene en cuenta la manipulación que vivimos. En un mercado sin intervención estatal no se hubiera llegado nunca a tipos negativos. Pero actualmente la oferta de dinero que necesitan unos bancos faltos de capital se lo ofrece el BCE, y por otro lado la falta de oferta bancaria y una población aborregada lleva a que bancos quebrados de facto sigan recibiendo dinero de sus clientes.



Claro que tiene en cuenta la intervención estatal. Es obvio que los bancos no quieren dinero de particulares porque tienen su propio grifo. Para que pagar por algo que no se necesita?
Así que la inyección de dinero por inkjet continúa adelante. No veo por dónde es que viene la vuelta al patrón oro.....
Lo que sí es cierto que generará inflación, así que mi pregunta final es, es buen momento para comprar oro apalancado en tipos fijos?
Mi respuesta es que sí, correr insensatos.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Claro que tiene en cuenta la intervención estatal. Es obvio que los bancos no quieren dinero de particulares porque tienen su propio grifo. Para que pagar por algo que no se necesita?
> Así que la inyección de dinero por inkjet continúa adelante. No veo por dónde es que viene la vuelta al patrón oro.....
> Lo que sí es cierto que generará inflación, así que mi pregunta final es, es buen momento para comprar oro apalancado en tipos fijos?
> Mi respuesta es que sí, correr insensatos.
> ...




Mira como callan hoy como putas.

Hoy no están aquí que si patrón oro, que si to the moon, que si nos vamos a jubilar.

Hoy tiene pinta de que los compra venta de oro y plata no tienen mucho que decir por aquí según se ve.


----------



## Gusman (28 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ayer estaba sin ITV del coche y como no sabia muy bien el tema de los controles que hay por la ciudad, al final creo que no hay apenas nada, decidi ir andando a un sitio por el que tenia que pasar.
> 
> Por el camino vi que habian abierto varios compro oro, incluso llegue a ver dos abiertos uno casi al lado del otro.
> 
> ...



Los urbanitas como tu sereis carne de cañon. Hay que saber vivir sin depender del sistema o lo minimo posible y eso incluye comida.


----------



## Membroza (29 Oct 2020)

FCO dijo:


> A qué se debe el bajón en el oro de hoy? Alguien puede dar una explicación para los no expertos?
> Pensáis que va a seguir bajando?





Higadillas dijo:


> Los caminos del mercao son inescrutables.
> 
> Unos te dirán que como hay caídas en bolsa, se venden posiciones en oro papel para disponer efectivo y poder pagar las ventas de bolsa.
> 
> Pero a mí lo que me parece es que es que NADIE TIENE NI PUTA IDEA. Nadie excepto el rumanillo, que ya nos avisó a todos



Nadie tiene NPI, te lo afirmo. Sigo los análisis de Kitco y en ninguna entrevista he oído una explicación a que el oro no suba con la que está cayendo. Creo que como se ha visto antes, el oro lo manipulan las instituciones, y les interesa seguir cargándose de metales por lo que pueda venir.

Creo también que sus metodologías han mejorado mucho para mover los mercados a su antojo. En el 2000 y 2008 los mercados cayeron exageradamente, y desde entonces pienso yo que han diseñado métodos de control para reaccionar con celeridad y evitar este tipo de eventos. Ahí se ha visto lo que ha pasado en marzo con las bolsas y cómo se han recuperado rápidamente. No hay que subestimar que en los bancos centrales se contratan a los mejores y tienen un elenco de recursos que nadie más tiene.

Mi consejo es que compréis. Al final es imposible o muy difícil vencer al hecho de que los bancos centrales están devaluando sus monedas a base de imprimir masivamente dinero para rescatar la economía. Los fundamentales acaban floreciendo siempre.

Desde la barra del bar.


----------



## Membroza (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## Tolagu (29 Oct 2020)

Membroza dijo:


>



Ahí tienes el por qué el trolar no está hundido. El lereuro sobreimpreso y no es la única.


----------



## Muttley (29 Oct 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Nadie tiene NPI, te lo afirmo. *Sigo los análisis de Kitco y en ninguna entrevista he oído una explicación a que el oro no suba con la que está cayendo. *Creo que como se ha visto antes, el oro lo manipulan las instituciones, y les interesa seguir cargándose de metales por lo que pueda venir.
> 
> Creo también que sus metodologías han mejorado mucho para mover los mercados a su antojo. En el 2000 y 2008 los mercados cayeron exageradamente, y desde entonces pienso yo que han diseñado métodos de control para reaccionar con celeridad y evitar este tipo de eventos. Ahí se ha visto lo que ha pasado en marzo con las bolsas y cómo se han recuperado rápidamente. No hay que subestimar que en los bancos centrales se contratan a los mejores y tienen un elenco de recursos que nadie más tiene.
> 
> ...



He leído algún artículo que una de las razones es que bancos centrales con divisa débil (no dólar, no euro, mo yen, no yuan...) sacan el oro a mercado para compensar la debilidad de las mismas y que no se precipiten en el mercado de deuda. Así como para conseguir liquidez en divisa.
Me parece que lo leí en algún artículo de Zerohedge.
Pero claro, esto es temporal. Hasta que se queden sin oro en “exceso” para vender.
Edito:Aqui está

¿Por qué no sube el oro en un momento crítico? La pandemia termina con la fiebre de los bancos centrales

Esto hace que el precio baje o se mantenga...y a la vez haya mucho apetito por oro “particular” a la venta en monedas en el mercado secundario como 20FF, Krugers etc.

Pero a medio plazo está claro: impresión sin límite, dinero huyendo de los mercados de renta fija, variable y bonos, valores de extracción in crescendo, Escasez, capex mineros congelados o en reducción....hace que el precio del oro solo pueda en una dirección.


----------



## romanillo (29 Oct 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Siguen escondidos en las cuevas.

Llevan un par de días que ni la patita asoman.

Se acabaron los días de chanflas y fiestecillas.


----------



## Manguero (30 Oct 2020)

He leído una frase de un economista de la escuela liberal que al hilo de lo que estamos viendo con los PGE que se acaban de aprobar y que podemos poner en contexto con los niveles de Deuda y Déficit Públicos así como con la tremenda expansión monetaria en que vivimos, me ha golpeado y ha hecho que me pare y reflexione y que me gustaría compartir:

_*"Cuanta más Deuda Pública se acumule en el sistema y por tanto cuanto mayores vayan siendo las necesidades de confiscación de los Estados (impuestos, inflación o impagos), más valiosos se irán volviendo para el ciudadano los activos más difícilmente confiscables por el Estado"*_

Solo conozco dos familias de activos que reúnen en mayor o menor grado las características de ser universales, realizables, transfronterizos, opacos y portables, aunque de distinta naturaleza.

Unos son activos históricos como los MP y otras las criptomonedas, aunque estas últimas aún en fases primarias de desarrollo en comparación con los anteriores.

Cada cual con la elección o el mix que le haga sentir más cómodo, pero parecen venir por el horizonte tiempos de gran mudanza y tribulación donde la experiencia nos dice que la prudencia es virtud.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

Cuidado con las cristomonedas (irena montera dixit), que no llevan 6000 años de historia, mucha gente no tiene ni pajolera, por no hablar ya de las posibilidades de fraude y engaño. Y si esto fuera poco, ya están en el punto de mira para meterles mano. Si les meten normativa, se reducirán las ventajas que puedan tener y el número de gente que se meta, etc. 
Se podrían llegar a convertir en un precioso jarrón.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Oct 2020)

las elites NO van a permitir que el oro mande, ya que hay mucho pequeño ahorrador en el Mundo, que de la noche a la mañana triunfarían...ESO NUNCA....


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (30 Oct 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> las elites NO van a permitir que el oro mande, ya que hay mucho pequeño ahorrador en el Mundo, que de la noche a la mañana triunfarían...ESO NUNCA....



Puede que tengas razón.
O puede que estés un poco jodido por no haber comprado oro y plata en 2007.


----------



## Ignorante1 (30 Oct 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> las elites NO van a permitir que el oro mande, ya que hay mucho pequeño ahorrador en el Mundo, que de la noche a la mañana triunfarían...ESO NUNCA....



Te das cuenta que la guerra es mundial y no hay referencia histórica de ninguna clase ni parecida y que cada paso que da la oposición ("negacionistas") las élites suben la suya el doble y que esto cada vez va en aumento. Contra la masa enfurecida es muy difícil luchar.
Según creo (es mi opinión ) no tardando mucho esto romperá y saldrá algo nuevo y diferente. Y las élites acabarán muy mal.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Oct 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Puede que tengas razón.
> O puede que estés un poco jodido por no haber comprado oro y plata en 2007.



2010....ni tan mal hamijo....


----------



## Tolagu (30 Oct 2020)

Hostia, necesito descansar el finde para procesar este artículo. O a lo mejor espero a que se sepan los resultados usanos. Entre este artículo y el vídeo de los numeritos cabalísticos no doy más de si.


----------



## Ignorante1 (31 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Hostia, necesito descansar el finde para procesar este artículo. O a lo mejor espero a que se sepan los resultados usanos. Entre este artículo y el vídeo de los numeritos cabalísticos no doy más de si.



Extraterrestres? pufffff. Y control total de movimientos requete pufffff .
En el resto casi de acuerdo.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Oct 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Extraterrestres? pufffff. Y control total de movimientos requete pufffff .
> En el resto casi de acuerdo.



Heavy metal !!!
Lo mejor es que como se atreven a dar las fechas exactas del cisne negro...... pues eso, que a la vuelta de la esquina tienen la prueba del algodón.
A mi el vídeo me recordó en parte a Carlos Jesús y su "vengo de raticulín"


----------



## Ignorante1 (31 Oct 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Extraterrestres? pufffff. Y control total de movimientos requete pufffff .
> En el resto casi de acuerdo.



Teniendo en cuenta que todas las revoluciones triunfantes siempre acaban con el mismo error, machacar al sistema anterior, y por lo tanto ceder todo el poder del pueblo en el nuevo sistema.
Total no hay solución. Si te metes en el estudio de la etología la conclusión es que el comportamiento de todas las especies animales, vegetales.... se autodefienden individualmente y en grupo contra los opresores de otras especies y dentro de la misma especie se reúnen y apoyan a un líder que acaba aterrorizando al resto. Aunque las especies en libertad , si, se reconoce que el líder es el que también se expone en momentos de peligro a morir, el primero, en defensa del resto de su clan. Y la desilusión final es que todo depende de un proceso químico.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Mira como callan hoy como putas.
> 
> Hoy no están aquí que si patrón oro, que si to the moon, que si nos vamos a jubilar.
> 
> Hoy tiene pinta de que los compra venta de oro y plata no tienen mucho que decir por aquí según se ve.



Esto es un gallinero, un día cacarean unas gallinas y otros días otras.
El único que se divierte es el gallo que no pone huevos y se foka a unas y otras. 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Nov 2020)

Contexto. 

Michael Saylor, CEO de Microestrategy tiene un problema, $500M en efectivo derritiéndose como un cubito de hielo (perdiendo poder adquisitivo) debido a la creación de dinero por parte de la FED. ¿Cómo lo soluciona? 

Interesantísimo análisis del oro a partir de 35:50


----------



## Jacda (2 Nov 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> las elites NO van a permitir que el oro mande, ya que hay mucho pequeño ahorrador en el Mundo, que de la noche a la mañana triunfarían...ESO NUNCA....



Por eso mismo creo que el bitcoin no subira a lo que se especula. Demasiada gente con bitcoins


----------



## lvdo (2 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Contexto.
> 
> Michael Saylor, CEO de Microestrategy tiene un problema, $500M en efectivo derritiéndose como un cubito de hielo (perdiendo poder adquisitivo) debido a la creación de dinero por parte de la FED. ¿Cómo lo soluciona?
> 
> Interesantísimo análisis del oro a partir de 35:50



Creo que está mezclando churras con merinas. Está diciendo que si compras oro y tu país es invadido o derrotado en una guerra tu oro desaparece. No es así. Desaparece el oro de los bancos centrales del país o el que tengas en cajas de seguridad de bancos comerciales. Si lo guardas en cualquier otro sitio estará a salvo tanto de robos como de confiscaciones.

Es un argumento bastante flojo.

Más de 4000 años avalan al oro. Multitud de civilizaciones lo han usado en todo el planeta sin estar comunicadas, es atesorado en bóvedas de bancos centrales, etc. La lista es muy larga.

El Bitcoin, y te lo digo yo que soy informático, es un valor solo para especular. Depende de varios factores (electricidad, ordenadores, internet, exchanges) y su uso está limitado por un número de transacciones que se pueden realizar.

Es que ni se parece a las famosas CBDC que van a sacar ahora, que por cierto no son ningún invento, existen desde que los saldos bancarios se digitalizaron, es decir, son los mismos euros que tenemos en los saldos bancarios solo que no se van a poder sacar en forma de billetes y nos lo van a vender como algo 2.0 y super novedoso.

Un saludo!


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Contexto.
> 
> Michael Saylor, CEO de Microestrategy tiene un problema, $500M en efectivo derritiéndose como un cubito de hielo (perdiendo poder adquisitivo) debido a la creación de dinero por parte de la FED. ¿Cómo lo soluciona?
> 
> Interesantísimo análisis del oro a partir de 35:50



Le he escuchado un poco y me ha parecido entender que no le mola mucho oro porque si los precios suben se pondrán a minar mas oro a saco, en cambio el BTC no da esa opción. Que mas dice así interesante?


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Creo que está mezclando churras con merinas. Está diciendo que si compras oro y tu país es invadido o derrotado en una guerra tu oro desaparece. No es así. Desaparece el oro de los bancos centrales del país o el que tengas en cajas de seguridad de bancos comerciales. Si lo guardas en cualquier otro sitio estará a salvo tanto de robos como de confiscaciones.
> 
> Es un argumento bastante flojo.
> 
> ...



Has dejado de ver el video muy pronto, después de eso sigue analizando el precio en otros contextos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Le he escuchado un poco y me ha parecido entender que no le mola mucho oro porque si los precios suben se pondrán a minar mas oro a saco, en cambio el BTC no da esa opción. Que mas dice así interesante?



Más o menos eso, pero mejor explicado.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> El Bitcoin, y te lo digo yo que soy informático, es un valor solo para especular. Depende de varios factores (electricidad, ordenadores, internet, exchanges) y su uso está limitado por un número de transacciones que se pueden realizar.



El problema de los informáticos, es que no suelen saber de economía austriaca.


----------



## lvdo (2 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Has dejado de ver el video muy pronto, después de eso sigue analizando el precio en otros contextos.



Es que después de escuchar ese argumento me ha entrado una pereza impresionante, si pudieras hacer un resumen de lo siguiente te lo agradecería.

Un saludo!


----------



## lvdo (2 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El problema de los informáticos, es que no suelen saber de economía austriaca.



Yo creo que estaría bastante peor uno con muchos bitcoins que no sabe de informática pero mucho de economía austríaca en caso de que surja algún problema técnico, que al revés.

Sin acritud.

Un saludo!


----------



## alopecio (2 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> El Bitcoin, y te lo digo yo que soy informático,



A cualquiera ya le llaman informático, que pena de profesión...
Póngase al dia: ESTO es Bitcoin, nada mas. Especular se puede hasta con piedras del campo, si hubiera mercado para ello.


----------



## lvdo (2 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El problema de los informáticos, es que no suelen saber de economía austriaca.



Pero vamos, que esto es lo de siempre. Como cualquier fanatismo entramos en ataques personales a la mínima.

Si necesitas que la gente te de la razón es porque estas inseguro ante ante lo que vas/acabas de comprar. Es decir, ni tú mismo estas convencido de lo que haces.

Para ese cometido hay un montón de hilos de criptomonedas donde puedes encontrar la retroalimentación positiva que buscas.

Creo que ninguno de los que compran aquí oro y plata van a los hilos del Bitcoin a buscar adeptos. Basta con leer un poco la historia de los metales preciosos para conocer su valor.

Y no se si sabes algo de informática, pero si vas a invertir en algo tan relacionado con ella te convendría informarte un poco.

Sin acritud.

Un saludo!


----------



## lvdo (2 Nov 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> A cualquiera ya le llaman informático, que pena de profesión...



Además de verdad


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Creo que ninguno de los que compran aquí oro y plata van a los hilos del Bitcoin a buscar adeptos. Basta con leer un poco la historia de los metales preciosos para conocer su valor.



Ah, pero ¿existen siquiera tales hilos? Qué cosas...


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2020)

Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken per November 2020

Segundo mes consecutivo en el que el balance de oro de los bancos centrales disminuye.

Vendieron: Turquía (-45,5 toneladas), Filipinas (-7,8 toneladas), Tayikistán (-2,2 toneladas) y Rusia (-0,7 toneladas).

Compraron: Egipto (+0,1 toneladas), la Eurozona (+0,2 toneladas), Malta (+0,1 toneladas), Kazajistan (+1,7 toneladas), Mongolia (+2,4 toneladas), Qatar (+1,6 toneladas), Uzbekistan (+8,4 toneladas) y Emiratos árabes Unidos (+2,4 toneladas)

______________

El presidente chino insiste en la necesidad de reformar el sistema económico mundial tras la crisis del coronavirus:

Volkswirtschaft - China strebt Führungsrolle in der Weltwirtschaft an

_" Debemos adoptar una postura constructiva para reformar el sistema económico mundial y promover una economía mundial abierta."_

Y en ello está el FMI que celebrará una reunión extraordinaria para gestionar la reestructuración de la deuda de aquellos países que no pueden cumplir con sus compromisos:

G-20 Plans Extraordinary Meeting to Discuss Debt Relief

_________________

Por otro lado, los países europeos van confinandose de nuevo coincidiendo con las elecciones presidenciales americanas pese a que en muchos casos las cifras de contagios no lo justifiquen. Este nuevo confinamiento sólo parece afectar a Europa que parece que se esté preparando para un posible escenario caótico a corto plazo.

En Suiza empiezan también los confinamientos y cierre de actividades no esenciales además de movilizar al ejército para "ayudar" a los sanitarios. Cada cantón tiene autonomía para decidir las medidas, por ahora, se cierran las actividades no esenciales en el cantón de Ginebra pero previsiblemente le seguirán otros:

Swiss army called in to help COVID-19 fight

Si cierran de nuevo las refinerías podemos ver tensiones en el suministro y un nuevo desacople entre el precio del oro papel y el oro físico como consecuencia del desabastecimiento del mercado como ya ocurrió en el primer confinamiento.

Vienen curvas (de nuevo)...


----------



## _Cepeda_ (5 Nov 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



No. los metales son refugio, si, pero a largo plazo.

Mira hace 10 años y comprueba su valor. Lo mismo pasara en 10 años en el futuro.

No es una inversion, no hay que verlo a corto plazo, para eso hay otras cosas.


----------



## tastas (6 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> El Bitcoin, y te lo digo yo que soy informático, es un valor solo para especular. Depende de varios factores (electricidad, ordenadores, internet, exchanges) y su uso está limitado por un número de transacciones que se pueden realizar.



Qué sabrá un tío que lleva dirigiendo décadas una empresa cotizada en el NASDAQ y que convence a todo su equipo para meter una millonada en BTC. Si además tú eres informático!


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (6 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Qué sabrá un tío con una empresa que lleva dirigiendo décadas una empresa cotizada en el NASDAQ y que convence a todo su equipo para meter una millonada en BTC. Si además tú eres informático!


----------



## lvdo (6 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Qué sabrá un tío con una empresa que lleva dirigiendo décadas una empresa cotizada en el NASDAQ y que convence a todo su equipo para meter una millonada en BTC. Si además tú eres informático!



Hola tastas. He dicho que el bitcoin es un valor para especular, te puede hacer rico o te puede hundir en la miseria por su volatilidad. No he dicho que no sirva para nada.

Lo que digo es que no sirve como moneda y lo han vendido desde el principio como tal. Como reserva de valor tiene problemas bastante gordos:

-Eficiencia energética
-La dificultad de minado es exponencial, lo que aumenta artificialmente su valor. Es una especie de inflación forzada e injusta ya que los primeros bitcoins necesitaban muy pocos vatios y potencia de cálculo para ser minados. Esto debería asegurar una subida constante en su precio pero vemos que no es así debido a la especulación.
-Cuando se terminen de minar todos los bitcoins (dicen que será dentro de más de 100 años pero realmente no se sabe si será mucho antes debido a los avances tecnológicos) no se darán bitcoins como recompensas y los mineros seguirán siendo necesarios, por lo que las comisiones subirán considerablemente.
-Aceptación y popularidad

Todo esto hace que el precio del bitcoin se sustente en la fé de los compradores, de ahí los fanatismos y la búsqueda de adeptos.

Al final cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero, faltaría más.

Un saludo!


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola tastas. He dicho que el bitcoin es un valor para especular, te puede hacer rico o te puede hundir en la miseria por su volatilidad. No he dicho que no sirva para nada.
> 
> Lo que digo es que no sirve como moneda y lo han vendido desde el principio como tal. Como reserva de valor tiene problemas bastante gordos:
> 
> ...



Los metales preciosos en su forma monetaria contienen el trabajo y la energía que requiere su producción. Su uso monetario supone un ahorro energético frente a producir una cantidad similar de metal.

El BTC no contiene nada ya que es intangible. Su uso monetario no ahorra energía ya que tiene que ser validado de nuevo cada vez que es transferido de una cartera a otra. Y estamos hablando de una infraestructura de validación que consume más energía eléctrica que Suiza...

Comparar lo tangible con lo intangible es absurdo. Hablar de oro 2.0 no tiene sentido ya que su protocolo de validación no tiene nada que ver con el oro físico. Además, las limitaciones de su protocolo de validación impiden que pueda ser usado como dinero cotidiano lo que en último término es la razón de su precio. En caso de pánico comprador o vendedor, la cadena de bloques se saturaria de órdenes convirtiéndose en un activo iliquido.

Eso no quita para que se puedan hacer beneficios especulando con criptos, que cada uno decida el riesgo que está dispuesto a asumir.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola tastas. He dicho que el bitcoin es un valor para especular, te puede hacer rico o te puede hundir en la miseria por su volatilidad. No he dicho que no sirva para nada.
> 
> Lo que digo es que no sirve como moneda y lo han vendido desde el principio como tal. Como reserva de valor tiene problemas bastante gordos:
> 
> ...



AAA+


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Nov 2020)

Ayer vi un comprooro nuevo en mi ciudad....estan volviendo? Lo habeis notado vosotros?

De todas formas ya ordeñaron la vaca el 2008 y siguientes, no se lo que sacaran ahora

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Nov 2020)

Digo yo que como ha fallecido anticipadamente mucho anciano, estarán al acecho para comprar las joyas de los abuelos.


----------



## joalan (6 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ayer vi un comprooro nuevo en mi ciudad....estan volviendo? Lo habeis notado vosotros?
> 
> De todas formas ya ordeñaron la vaca el 2008 y siguientes, no se lo que sacaran ahora
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Donde yo vivo, han abierto un compro oro y un monte de piedad/casa de empeños en dos meses. Van a rebañar lo poco que quede.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Nov 2020)

Lo que no verán nuestros ojos es un compro bitcoin


----------



## Gusman (6 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que no verán nuestros ojos es un compro bitcoin



Pues segun tengo oido una empresa "familiar" llamada paypal va empezar a comprarlos, encubiertamente, claro. Ya que cada bitcoin que se use para realizar el pago sera "custodiado" por ellos, recibiendo el dinero fiduciario el que recibe el pago. 
Paypal los canjeara por papelitos de colores o los guardara como reserva de valor?
Veremos...

Lo que no veras es un comprobitcoin como un comproro porque para eso la masa deberia atesorarlos como atesoraban las joyas de la abuela y eso no ocurre cuando la masa es zombie. Tan solo tenia oro como efecto residual de tiempos mejores en los que la masa tenia algo de conocimiento y valor.


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ayer vi un comprooro nuevo en mi ciudad....estan volviendo? Lo habeis notado vosotros?
> 
> De todas formas ya ordeñaron la vaca el 2008 y siguientes, no se lo que sacaran ahora
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Sí, hoy he visto uno por la calle Arturo Soria en Madrid que tenía un letrero grande a pié de calle que ponía que compraban oro a precio de fundición.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues segun tengo oido una empresa "familiar" llamada paypal va empezar a comprarlos, encubiertamente, claro. Ya que cada bitcoin que se use para realizar el pago sera "custodiado" por ellos, recibiendo el dinero fiduciario el que recibe el pago.
> Paypal los canjeara por papelitos de colores o los guardara como reserva de valor?
> Veremos...
> 
> Lo que no veras es un comprobitcoin como un comproro porque para eso la masa deberia atesorarlos como atesoraban las joyas de la abuela y eso no ocurre cuando la masa es zombie. Tan solo tenia oro como efecto residual de tiempos mejores en los que la masa tenia algo de conocimiento y valor.



Hay varios motivos. 
La gente no tiene, ni tendrá, como para que eso fuera negocio.
No tendría sentido tampoco que quien lo utiliza para estar al margen del sistema, luego fuera a cambiarlos por el papelito del sistema y desprenderse de ellos. Y si no tuvieran otra salida que esa (o sea, no pudieran tradear con ellos), querría decir que ha sido un fiasco y entonces nadie los querría y menos se meterían en un negocio tipo "compro bitcoin".
Otro más es que el bobierno no lo permitiría, salvo que fuera el propio bobierno el que lo hiciera, pero para eso ya trincan de otras formas. 
Y si acaba siendo impuesto por los bobiernos, pues entonces ya no es lo que se pretendía y pasaría a ser otro papelito más.

Pero con el oro no ha pasado nunca en la historia, ¿casualidad? ... no lo creo. 
¿Y por qué? Pues sencillo, porque tiene valor en sí mismo y es de lo poco que brilla en su ámbito y cometido. Por eso no se darán los supuestos de arriba y seguirá habiendo compro oros y compradores y vendedores y atesoradores.

Por mucho que algunos quieran hacer negocios con las cryptos, lo cual es cosa de ellos (y los pueden hacer en una ventana de tiempo, como también pueden perder), eso no cambia las cosas en cuanto a lo que es cada cosa. Uno es real, el otro dicen que, dicen que, cada cual extraerá sus conclusiones y será feliz.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los metales preciosos en su forma monetaria contienen el trabajo y la energía que requiere su producción. Su uso monetario supone un ahorro energético frente a producir una cantidad similar de metal.
> 
> El BTC no contiene nada ya que es intangible. Su uso monetario no ahorra energía ya que tiene que ser validado de nuevo cada vez que es transferido de una cartera a otra. Y estamos hablando de una infraestructura de validación que consume más energía eléctrica que Suiza...
> 
> ...



Si también se generara pánico vendedor en el oro, las transportistas colapsarían (hay que moverlo físicamente para que se produzcan real cambio de titularidad sin riesgo) y también generaría un activo ilíquido.
El coste del transporte es asemejable al de validar el Bitcoin mediante minar conceptualmente.
La búsqueda de adeptos y fanáticos para mantener el valor lo veo similar por los que han invertido y luchan por mantener el valor intentando generar presión de consumo.
Ambos son inútiles en transacciones diarias.
Ambos son recursos finitos.
Le veo más analogías que diferencias.
Lo único que el oro es más válido que el B, es que es útil en la industria lo que aunque cayera su valor especulativo, siempre tendría consumo en componentes de bienes de consumo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (7 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ayer vi un comprooro nuevo en mi ciudad....estan volviendo? Lo habeis notado vosotros?
> 
> De todas formas ya ordeñaron la vaca el 2008 y siguientes, no se lo que sacaran ahora
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Si. El canario se la mina ha muerto.

El otro día, paseando con mi mujer por un centro comercial de la zona, vimos una joyería que lleva abierta desde que lo construyeron. Entre carteles de relojes, alianzas, sellos y gargantillas habían colgado uno nuevo que rezaba "COMPRO ORO". Yo lo vi de refilón y murmuré para mí mismo : "allá vamos". Mi mujer debió verlo también y debió pensar lo mismo porque me contestó :"ya ha empezado".


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Si también se generara pánico vendedor en el oro, las transportistas colapsarían (hay que moverlo físicamente para que se produzcan real cambio de titularidad sin riesgo) y también generaría un activo ilíquido.
> El coste del transporte es asemejable al de validar el Bitcoin mediante minar conceptualmente.
> La búsqueda de adeptos y fanáticos para mantener el valor lo veo similar por los que han invertido y luchan por mantener el valor intentando generar presión de consumo.
> Ambos son inútiles en transacciones diarias.
> ...



Algún ejemplo histórico de "pánico vendedor de oro"?

El oro si hay una moneda con peores características monetarias desaparece de la circulación (ley de Gresham) por lo que es imposible un pánico vendedor.

El oro no tiene un protocolo de validación que límite su capacidad para procesar transacciones ni requiere de terceros para que los intercambios se realicen.

El coste del transporte es despreciable respecto al valor del oro (mucho valor en poco espacio, una característica monetaria). Si funciona el arbitraje correctamente apenas hay diferencia de precio entre los diferentes mercados. 

Comparar lo tangible con lo intangible es absurdo.


----------



## MarioBroh (7 Nov 2020)

el valor del oro es que a las mujeres les hace los ojo chiribitas, el bitcoin no


----------



## Gusman (7 Nov 2020)

MarioBroh dijo:


> el valor del oro es que a las mujeres les hace los ojo chiribitas, el bitcoin no



A las maduritas. A las jovencitas les mola mas los viajecitos, tatuajes....


----------



## scratch (7 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> A las maduritas. A las jovencitas les mola mas los viajecitos, tatuajes....



Si, si, tú enseñales un soberano, verás lo que tardan en preguntar si se puede hacer un colgante.


----------



## Gusman (7 Nov 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Si, si, tú enseñales un soberano, verás lo que tardan en preguntar si se puede hacer un colgante.



Tarda menos en preguntarte cuanto vale e insinuarte que lo malvendas para hacer 1 viajecito.


----------



## scratch (7 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Tarda menos en preguntarte cuanto vale e insinuarte que lo malvendas para hacer 1 viajecito.



 puede que tengas razón.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Nov 2020)

A las jovencitas es mejor pagarles con fiat, y dejar los metales para cosas importantes de verdad.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Algún ejemplo histórico de "pánico vendedor de oro"?
> 
> El oro si hay una moneda con peores características monetarias desaparece de la circulación (ley de Gresham) por lo que es imposible un pánico vendedor.
> 
> ...



Me dejas más tranquilo, como nunca me he muerto seguro que no me voy a morir.
Parece que las tiendas de ComproOro, que están abriendo de vuelta en cada esquina, si anticipan que alguien se va a morir.
Según el modelo 036 de apertura de actividades de Hacienda están con un interesante crecimiento porcentual.
Lo tangible del oro, es el valor industrial. El resto de valoración es tan intangible como el BTC, que tampoco me gusta nada dicho sea de paso, aunque su comportamiento para el inversor ha sido notablemente más protector del valor depositado en el que el que se ha depositado su credibilidad en el oro. Pero vamos, que cada cual elige como jugar su dinero según lo que le gusta o más bien según sus temores. La inversión habla más de los temores que de las seguridades del inversor.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Me dejas más tranquilo, como nunca me he muerto seguro que no me voy a morir.
> Parece que las tiendas de ComproOro, que están abriendo de vuelta en cada esquina, si anticipan que alguien se va a morir.
> Según el modelo 036 de apertura de actividades de Hacienda están con un interesante crecimiento porcentual.
> Lo tangible del oro, es el valor industrial. El resto de valoración es tan intangible como el BTC, que tampoco me gusta nada dicho sea de paso, aunque su comportamiento para el inversor ha sido notablemente más protector del valor depositado en el que el que se ha depositado su credibilidad en el oro. Pero vamos, que cada cual elige como jugar su dinero según lo que le gusta o más bien según sus temores. La inversión habla más de los temores que de las seguridades del inversor.
> ...



La muerte existe, los pánicos vendedores de oro no.

Los compro oro anticipan que hay gente que va a poder comer gracias a tener oro. También son la consecuencia de la liquidez del oro, como ya te han dicho no verás compro Bitcoin.

La principal demanda del oro es la joyería (es el mejor material para ello por sus características), seguida de la demanda monetaria (es el mejor material para ser dinero). La demanda industrial es mínima en comparación. Su precio no se ve influido por su uso industrial, no se comporta como una materia prima. Que para usted lo único valioso sea la demanda industrial es irrelevante, lo único que demuestra es que no comprende porque el oro es tan apreciado


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La muerte existe, los pánicos vencedores de oro no.
> 
> Los compro oro anticipan que hay gente que va a poder comer gracias a tener oro. También son la consecuencia de la liquidez del oro, como ya te han dicho no verás compro Bitcoin.
> 
> La principal demanda del oro es la joyería (es el mejor material para ello por sus características), seguida de la demanda monetaria (es el mejor material para ser dinero). La demanda industrial es mínima en comparación. Su precio no se ve influido por su uso industrial, no se comporta como una materia prima. Que para usted lo único valioso sea la demanda industrial es irrelevante, lo único que demuestra es que no comprende porque el oro es tan apreciado



Pues en eso concordamos, no entiendo como "algunos" lo aprecian tanto, cuestión que porcentualmente muchos más que esos "algunos" comparten ya que sino existiría una presión de demanda insostenible. Hay otros valores que la gente prefiere antes que el oro. Apreciar es justamente por definición sobrevalorar.
Con respecto a la joyería tiene logica, es un metal que no se corroe, por lo que garantiza estabilidad en el bien de consumo.
Y no me queda claro dónde hay más consumo a la fecha, si en electrónica o en joyería ya que en la primera es un dato oscuro por no ser más que un porcentaje indeterminado en productos de consumo, mientras que en joyería el dato es muy claro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Con respecto a la joyería tiene logica, es un metal que no se corroe, por lo que garantiza estabilidad en el bien de consumo.
> Y no me queda claro dónde hay más consumo a la fecha, si en electrónica o en joyería ya que en la primera es un dato oscuro por no ser más que un porcentaje indeterminado en productos de consumo, mientras que en joyería el dato es muy claro.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo







La demanda masculina de sexo se satisface en muchos sitios regalando joyas a la mujer, amante o novia. Buenos fundamentales... En gran parte del mundo, el oro es la llave para catar coño:







Es símbolo de riqueza en todo el mundo y lo demandan las mujeres para demostrar estatus social de forma visible. Demostrar estatus social es uno de los objetivos principales de la gente y ocurre en todas las culturas.

Lucir riqueza no lo haces con algo intangible, lo que tiene como consecuencia esto:




Poco éxito en el sector femenino que tira más por lo emocional que por lo racional. El simbolismo del oro es emocional


----------



## Membroza (7 Nov 2020)

En el 29:39 un análisis macro del oro:


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 480956
> 
> 
> La demanda masculina de sexo se satisface en muchos sitios regalando joyas a la mujer, amante o novia. Buenos fundamentales... En gran parte del mundo, el oro es la llave para catar coño:
> ...



Y lo emocional es tangible?
Lo que me dices es que el valor intangible del oro está basado en lo pagafantas que somos los hombres?
Ahora entiendo porque no entiendo el valor del oro y muchos lo consideran un valor residual como inversión...
Y todavía hay gente que quiere volver al modelo monetario basado en el oro luego de tener esto tan claro?
Chicos, luego de esta clase magistral prometo no incordiar más en este subforo; se me ha hecho la luz.
Comprendo ahora perfectamente el canal y mecanismos del mercado del oro, desde que sale de la joyería hasta que termina en el comprador de oro de turno.
No merezco participar de esta comunidad.
Saludos 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2020)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Sabes que te estaba hablando de joyería, verdad?



Si si si, claro, que es casi el 55% del mercado mundial de oro. Vamos, que compro oro a palas en invierno para vender en primavera que seguro sube el oro cuando a los gordos, bajitos, paletos y feos se les pone el nabo duro y quieren follar. Porque los guapos o que tengan labia no necesitarán oro para follar, imagino.
Además tiene toda la razón del mundo, tengo un familiar lejano muy pagafanta que cuando conoce a una petarda y se la quiere tirar (el pobre no tiene mucha labia a pesar de tener bastante pasta) va y le regala alguna joya. Asi lo hizo con su mujer actual que va enjoyada hasta las orejas luego de unos cuantos años. Nunca me había puesto a pensar, pero obviamente son las "muescas" de las veces que el personaje se la tiró.
Meditando más y por deducción, supongo que el feminismo afectará el precio del oro entonces.
Me voy a estudiar y comparar años de precios del oro, a ver si realmente el precio sube de cara a la estación del "amor". 
Ahora entiendo también lo enjoyados que van los proxenetas.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2020)

Hablando de las diferentes demandas del oro, parece que el "virus" ha cambiado la dinámica del mercado y la demanda monetaria ha tomado el relevo a la demanda para joyería:


----------



## makwa (8 Nov 2020)

@Spielzeug una pregunta: sabe usted por qué desaparecio el hilo viejo acerca de teoria valor trabajo versus teoria valor subjetivo?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2020)

makwa dijo:


> @Spielzeug una pregunta: sabe usted por qué desaparecio el hilo viejo acerca de teoria valor trabajo versus teoria valor subjetivo?



No lo sé... Los moderadores borran o mueven hilos que tratan de economía del principal y dejan todo tipo de basura.

Tal vez sea por discreción y evitar que ciertos hilos puedan ser considerados "fake news" o simplemente conseguir más tráfico atrayendo forococheros.

El hilo en cuestión era un off topic de este hilo que también fue movido del principal a temas calientes por la modernización pese a tratar temas económicos:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hablando de las diferentes demandas del oro, parece que el "virus" ha cambiado la dinámica del mercado y la demanda monetaria ha tomado el relevo a la demanda para joyería:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 481491



Faltó poner por los 11 "likeadores": "Y esperemos que el virus no remita".


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2020)

Parece que la desesperanza empieza a desaparecer del horizonte.
Ibex 35: La esperanza de una vacuna dispara las bolsas mundiales
Al menos para la mayoría de la humanidad.






Por otra parte empiezan a aparecer los que saben ganar pasta con el oro, y parece que trabajan hasta los festivos ayudando a deshacerse los que tienen muchas ganas de descargarse de su tesoro.
Este apareció hoy en pleno centro de capital de provincia, garantizando (como no) discreción y privacidad a cambio de obviamente pagarte aún menos.
Me gustaría saber a cuánto pagan realmente como mínimo y máximo.


----------



## Aceituno (9 Nov 2020)

Ya sé que manejan el cotarro a su antojo, pero joder, una bajada de 2,5 €/g en unas horas... es descarado.


----------



## Porestar (9 Nov 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Ya sé que manejan el cotarro a su antojo, pero joder, una bajada de 2,5 €/g en unas horas... es descarado.



Desde la barra de bar imagino que muchos han vendido para invertir en bolsa.

Parece que ha parado, no sé si pillar ahora una onza o esperar más.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2020)

Da igual lo que bajen y suban. Fuegos artificiales, trampas, pelotazos y cagadas.
Cada vez tienen más jeta y tratan a la gente como si fuera más borrega. No se cortan en nada.
Después de la tormenta vendrá la calma. Cuando baje la marea se verá quien nadaba desnudo.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Y lo emocional es tangible?
> Lo que me dices es que el valor intangible del oro está basado en lo pagafantas que somos los hombres?
> Ahora entiendo porque no entiendo el valor del oro y muchos lo consideran un valor residual como inversión...
> Y todavía hay gente que quiere volver al modelo monetario basado en el oro luego de tener esto tan claro?
> ...




Eres al único al que merece la pena leer, sigue dando clases magistrales a esta gente que pensaban que se iban a jubilar con 4 onzas de plata y 1 de oro.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Eres al único al que merece la pena leer, sigue dando clases magistrales a esta gente que pensaban que se iban a jubilar con 4 onzas de plata y 1 de oro.



Montaos vuestro propio hilo, no os cortéis, y así dejáis este a los frikis que confían en lls metales de colores


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Eres al único al que merece la pena leer, sigue dando clases magistrales a esta gente que pensaban que se iban a jubilar con 4 onzas de plata y 1 de oro.



Hombre, no creo que sea así, aquí hay gente que aporta cosas interesantes y de vez en cuando se leen análisis imparciales. Lo que si deberían de cambiar el nombre del hilo, y poner: "Evolucion del precio del oro (solo al alza)" porque a la baja nadie comenta nada, ni analiza más allá de decir que es para tomar "impulso", lo que los hace ver a los asiduos como fan boys y todo post escrito por CMs. Sin duda se les nota una parcialidad que les quita credibilidad, es una lástima porque sino el hilo sería interesante de verdad y le eliminaría el componente de disfrute de trolearlo que tienen algunos.



Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Hombre, no creo que sea así, aquí hay gente que aporta cosas interesantes y de vez en cuando se leen análisis imparciales. Lo que si deberían de cambiar el nombre del hilo, y poner: "Evolucion del precio del oro (solo al alza)" porque a la baja nadie comenta nada, ni analiza más allá de decir que es para tomar "impulso", lo que los hace ver a los asiduos como fan boys y todo post escrito por CMs. Sin duda se les nota una parcialidad que les quita credibilidad, es una lástima porque sino el hilo sería interesante de verdad y le eliminaría el componente de disfrute de trolearlo que tienen algunos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



No digas esas cosas, deja ese disfrute, es un valor añadido al análisis oro/plata.

Se te ve mas parcial que al resto, piensas que si vemos la plata por debajo de los 18 dolares onza y el oro por debajo de los 1400 euros onza todos estos hilos deberían de cambiar de nombre a otro como por ejemplo pueda ser hilo de análisis técnico del profesor Romanillo, podríamos buscar algo similar pero mas corto.


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No digas esas cosas, deja ese disfrute, es un valor añadido al análisis oro/plata.
> 
> Se te ve mas parcial que al resto, piensas que si vemos la plata por debajo de los 18 dolares onza y el oro por debajo de los 1400 euros onza todos estos hilos deberían de cambiar de nombre a otro como por ejemplo pueda ser hilo de análisis técnico del profesor Romanillo, podríamos buscar algo similar pero mas corto.



Es que tengo una dicotomía con eso amigo.
Me divierte ver a Dioses del Olimpo buscando enrevesados argumentos para explicar que cuando se equivocaron, en realidad acertaron porque se ha confabulado el resto del mundo contra ellos. Y en realidad lo que pasa es que no tienen idea del juego que realmente juegan, o es que tienen intereses escondidos que tratan de esconder a desprevenidos e inocentes viandantes para obtener sus beneficios.
Pero por otro lado también me disgusta saber que a esos desprevenidos viandantes que les han vendido esas onzas que han pagado con el sudor de su trabajo porque creyeron en sirenas pierden ese dinero que va a los bolsillos de buitres que los encandilaron con espejitos y cuentas de colores tal cual indígenas en la época de la conquista.
Lo cierto, es que de quien menos esperaba en este foro, estos días he escuchado una de las mayores premisas humanas en un resumidísimo análisis que no puedo dejar de compartir. Y es que el sexo es el mayor generador de intangibles disfrazados de poder, y que en el fondo son huecos de valor real. 







Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Nov 2020)

Hay muchos tipos de moneda, históricamente se han utilizado todo tipo de cosas como dinero (entendiendo por dinero un medio de intercambio indirecto para superar la limitación del trueque). Por su origen, podemos distinguir tres clases:

Dinero-comida:
-diferentes cereales o frutos secos (los dátiles son considerados como dinero junto con el oro y la plata en el Corán)
-animales de todo tipo (la palabra pecunia significa rebaño de ganado).
-condimentos como la sal
-Gusanos comestibles siguen a día de hoy funcionando como medio de intercambio indirecto en algún país de África

Su valor intrínseco es obvio: te los comes.

Dinero ornamental:
-Diferentes conchas han servido de dinero
-Dientes de animales
-Plumas de pájaros exóticos (siguen siendo usadas como dinero en algunas zonas actualmente)
-Metales (preciosos y no preciosos como el hierro)

Todas las culturas tienen objetos de prestigio que sirven para demostrar estatus y poder. Los objetos de prestigio pasan de una generación a otra. De todos los anteriores tipos, son los metales preciosos, por sus características son los que mejor sirven para ello ya que no se deterioran con el paso del tiempo. El oro y la plata han barrido a la competencia entre los diferentes dineros ornamentales.

Además, su uso ha evitado los problemas asociados a la última forma de dinero, el estatal, que hasta ahora siempre ha acabado en colapso y empobrecimiento masivo, el dinero estatal.

Dinero estatal:
-Palos tallados
-Papeles
-Plasticos
-Bytes
-Lo que quieran en definitiva.

Su valor real es muy inferior a su valor nominal para que los beneficios de señoreaje del emisor sean máximos. Tienen valor mientras un Estado sea capaz de imponer su uso al obligar a pagar tributos con su "dinero" y hasta que los excesos y desequilibrios generados por su emisión descontrolada los hagan colapsar. O hasta que la autoridad de turno decida cambiar de formato y abandonar el antiguo.
No tienen valor intrínseco, no sirven como reserva de valor y acaban tendiendo a cero.

_______

Para quien le interese el tema de las variadas formas de dinero, este blog es una joya:

CONTENIDOS / CONTENTS


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de moneda, históricamente se han utilizado todo tipo de cosas como dinero (entendiendo por dinero un medio de intercambio indirecto para superar la limitación del trueque). Por su origen, podemos distinguir tres clases:
> 
> Dinero-comida:
> -diferentes cereales o frutos secos (los dátiles son considerados como dinero junto con el oro y la plata en el Corán)
> ...



Buen resumen.
Todo lo que no tenga una utilidad intrínseca es sencillamente valor representativo por lo que es susceptible de valer 0. 
En toda moneda pueden existir los dos valores, en el caso del BTC únicamente es representativo (aunque su minaje represente coste, no es reutilizable luego de su generacion) y todo el dinero FIAT, aunque en este caso también podria tener un valor intrínseco secundario que sería el fiscal (moneda apta para pagar impuestos y coexistir socialmente). En el oro su valor intrínseco es el industrial y el representativo es el de los coños que te pueden ayudar a catar, que si de desarrollan las políticas sociales de LGTB como están en auge, disminuirá porque no veo que en este colectivo el valor del oro permita catar ningún tipo de órgano sexual, ya que el intercambio de favores se hace meramente por vicio y placer.
El oro se puede mantener fuerte en sociedades heteropatriarcales y no hay duda que los inversores que creen en este modelo son conservadores en extremo y buscan la vuelta de página a sociedades más basadas en los primeros escalones de la pirámide de Maslow. 


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro se puede mantener fuerte en sociedades heteropatriarcales y no hay duda que los inversores que creen en este modelo son conservadores en extremo y buscan la vuelta de página a sociedades más basadas en los primeros escalones de la pirámide de Maslow.



Esas sociedades suponen el 80% de la población mundial: prácticamente toda Asia, países musulmanes y africanos... El centro de gravedad de la economía mundial se ha trasladado a Asía. China e India suponen el 40% de la población mundial y se estima que sus habitantes poseen unas 40.000 toneladas (el 20% del oro mundial que se estima en 200.000) por lo que tiene mucho margen de crecimiento la forma tradicional de ahorro en metales preciosos.


Las "sociedades LGTB" son un subproducto del sistema de dinero estatal ya que su existencia depende de la inyección constante de dinero fiat a través del estado para subvencionar dicha ideología a través de medios de comunicación defitarios y de las redes clientelares que sostienen el chiringuito. Es una "sociedad artificial" cuyo destino es el mismo que el sistema monetario estatal que la sostiene.

En cualquier caso, esas "sociedades LGTB" son las que poseen más oro per cápita que las "sociedades patriarcales". La principal demanda de oro monetario (monedas y lingotes) es de los países occidentales. Parece también que está tendencia se ha acentuado con la pandemia como se ve en el gráfico que he puesto antes.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, hoy he visto uno por la calle Arturo Soria en Madrid que tenía un letrero grande a pié de calle que ponía que compraban oro a precio de fundición.



¿A cuanto es precio de fundición? Porque yo he visto uno en mi ciudad que ofrecía la mitad del spot por gramo.


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esas sociedades suponen el 80% de la población mundial: prácticamente toda Asia, países musulmanes y africanos... El centro de gravedad de la economía mundial se ha trasladado a Asía. China e India suponen el 40% de la población mundial y se estima que sus habitantes poseen unas 40.000 toneladas (el 20% del oro mundial que se estima en 200.000) por lo que tiene mucho margen de crecimiento la forma tradicional de ahorro en metales preciosos.
> 
> 
> Las "sociedades LGTB" son un subproducto del sistema de dinero estatal ya que su existencia depende de la inyección constante de dinero fiat a través del estado para subvencionar dicha ideología a través de medios de comunicación defitarios y de las redes clientelares que sostienen el chiringuito. Es una "sociedad artificial" cuyo destino es el mismo que el sistema monetario estatal que la sostiene.
> ...



Ya, lo de la pandemia habrá que ver como termina, ya vimos precios también solo con una noticia de vacuna, no quiero imaginar el resultado cuando el virus quede atrás en la memoria colectiva.
Interesante cisne negro estamos viviendo, muy educativo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿A cuanto es precio de fundición? Porque yo he visto uno en mi ciudad que ofrecía la mitad del spot por gramo.



El precio de fundición será el que el que vende acepte según los conocimientos que tenga y la necesidad.
Si el que compra ve que no sabe, le dirá que tiene mucho trabajo para sacar algo de eso y tal, y le dará lo menos que pueda.
Si ve que sabe, le dará lo que le pueda dar para no perder.

Si es metal puro será a peso. Si va aleado empiezan los recortes. Las joyas tienen las de perder más.
Lo suyo es saber uno mismo lo que tiene y luego no aceptar la usura.


----------



## Porestar (10 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El precio de fundición será el que el que vende acepte según los conocimientos que tenga y la necesidad.
> Si el que compra ve que no sabe, le dirá que tiene mucho trabajo para sacar algo de eso y tal, y le dará lo menos que pueda.
> Si ve que sabe, le dará lo que le pueda dar para no perder.
> 
> ...



¿Crees que el coste de extracción de un pakillo sigue compensando el sobrespot del bullion (iva)?


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Crees que el coste de extracción de un pakillo sigue compensando el sobrespot del bullion (iva)?



Es difícil hilar fino sobre los precios y márgenes que pueden ofrecer en el futuro.
Hoy mira como está. Si se compra en tienda te meten sobrespot del bueno e IVA.
Si se lo vendes, te dan menos.
En compra "entre iguales" se mueve por el precio spot +-. En el caso de plata vieja ,"yo" la considero a su precio de plata. Si tiene 15-15,2 g de plata, pues lo que vale.

Ahora en Andorrano tienen duros y pakillos a 24,81 y 24,49 la Oz respectivamente. Mientras que la plata "nueva" 9999 la tienen a 25,30.
Prácticamente al mismo precio, ya que la plata vieja pesará un poco menos por desgaste y aún subirá un poco el precio por Oz del que yo he puesto basado en peso exacto. 
Conclusión, pilla lo que se ponga a buen tiro. A igualdad de precio, mejor pura. Aunque las monedas históricas también tienen su aquel y a precio de spot pues es un añadido que quien sabe. Aunque yo soy de los que piensan que sobrepagar más del precio del metal por el dibujo o la historia no compensa el riesgo, aparte de las falsificaciones que pudiera haber en piezas con gran sobreprecio.
Al final es plata y se pagará como plata.


----------



## Porestar (10 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es difícil hilar fino sobre los precios y márgenes que pueden ofrecer en el futuro.
> Hoy mira como está. Si se compra en tienda te meten sobrespot del bueno e IVA.
> Si se lo vendes, te dan menos.
> En compra "entre iguales" se mueve por el precio spot +-. En el caso de plata vieja ,"yo" la considero a su precio de plata. Si tiene 15-15,2 g de plata, pues lo que vale.
> ...



Entonces no iba mal encaminado, seguiré comprando a particulares a spot, y quizás k12 si los encuentro baratos, y dejaré el bullion de tienda reservado en la cesta por si hubiera algún bajón catastrófico. Gracias.

Con el oro sí que veo complicado qué hacer. Ahora mismo no me atrevo a comprar pero tampoco quiero deshacerme de él.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2020)

Pues sí, es lo mejor. Sin dejarse llevar por un pronto. Que no se acaba el mundo.......de momento.


----------



## vdke (11 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar imagino que muchos han vendido para invertir en bolsa.
> 
> Parece que ha parado, no sé si pillar ahora una onza o esperar más.



Si, pq ha habido un anuncio de una farmaceutica. No por nada más. Pq no ha habido un estudio que demuestre lo *poco* que dicen. Y con lo *poco* me refiero a que *sólo sirve para paliar contagios leves en un 90%. Sobre los graves o muy graves no dice na de na.*


----------



## Porestar (11 Nov 2020)

vdke dijo:


> Si, pq ha habido un anuncio de una farmaceutica. No por nada más. Pq no ha habido un estudio que demuestre lo *poco* que dicen. Y con lo *poco* me refiero a que *sólo sirve para paliar contagios leves en un 90%. Sobre los graves o muy graves no dice na de na.*



*El CEO de Pfizer vendió 5,6M$ en acciones el mismo día que anunció la vacuna*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Nov 2020)

No lo veo mal. Probablemente, cuándo vieron que la cosa chutaba, se hincharon a comprar acciones de su propia empresa, a sabiendas de que en cuanto levantasen el cubilete y mostrasen al mundo la bolita, sus títulos se iban a disparar.
No hay que tomárselo a mal, no es más que un poco de información privilegiada sana. Trampillas piadosas


----------



## Daviot (11 Nov 2020)

No sé, que saquen la vacuna o no, no debiera afectar a largo plazo a la subida de los MPs. Si fuera así el oro y la plata deberían estar ya en la estratosfera después de tanto tiempo sin solución alguna.

Pero bueno mayor motivo todavía ahora para que suba después de descubrirse la venta del CEO este de Pfizer.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Nov 2020)

A largo plazo no. Pero a corto plazo se hinchan a manipularlo todo.
Engañillos y trampillas para llenar "su" bote. Más de lo mismo.
Lo peor no es eso. Lo peor es que quieren implantar su plan y dentro del plan está cargarse a mucha gente. Ya no sólo tenerlos como perrillos trabajando sino cepillarse a mucho come-caga (como acuñaron por ahí), que "semos" muchos y la teta no da para tanto.
Si fue asombroso que se atrevieran a ejecutar el plan del 11 s haciendo tragar tales milongas, ahora con lo del covid y el reseteo vamos a flipar.
Hasta la democracia usana, que es de las mejores con todos sus problemas, está siendo tambaleada y veremos cómo acaba la peli.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Nov 2020)

No veo nada raro, ni vacuna ni ceo ni leches en vinagres, todo normal, esperando aun el 1800 ansioso, que se hace de rogar, mejor que lo cumpla, pero bueno a su ritmo el oro, manipulaciónon sera en el ultra corto plazo, osea unos pocos dias semana a lo sumo, por lo demas no veo comportamientos extraños en la cotización, no compareis la cotizacion del oro con ningun otro activo porque no hay parangon, el Vix del oro es de otra pasta....


----------



## Azarias (13 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No veo nada raro, ni vacuna ni ceo ni leches en vinagres, todo normal, esperando aun el 1800 ansioso, que se hace de rogar, mejor que lo cumpla, pero bueno a su ritmo el oro, manipulaciónon sera en el ultra corto plazo, osea unos pocos dias semana a lo sumo, por lo demas no veo comportamientos extraños en la cotización, no compareis la cotizacion del oro con ningun otro activo porque no hay parangon, el Vix del oro es de otra pasta....



Estamos en casi 1900


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2020)

Exclusive: Gold market authority threatens to blacklist UAE and other centres

Parece que hay tensiones entre los diferentes mercados regionales de oro y que la LBMA quiere imponer sus reglas al resto. Ha enviado una carta amenazando con poner en una lista negra a aquellos que no cumplan con sus criterios "éticos" a los que consideran los mayores mercados de oro: Suiza, EEUU, Sudáfrica, Emiratos árabes Unidos, China, Hong Kong, India, Japón y Turquía.

Aunque no está dirigida a nadie en concreto parece que se refieren principalmente al mercado de Dubái que es donde supuestamente se refina el oro que consideran tiene una procedencia ilegal (minas ilegales, países en conflicto o afectados por embargos comerciales).

Las sanciones económicas a Irán han hecho que el oro sea el medio de pago en un esquema en el que intervienen Turquía, India y Dubái. Aunque finalmente acaban entrando a Suiza que dice comprar a refinerías de Emiratos árabes Unidos que son "éticas".

Estas amenazas demuestran que el oro sigue circulando como dinero en ciertos circuitos y que el mercado donde se forma el precio no controla lo que hacen el resto de mercados regionales. Cuanta más presión ejerzan, más incentivos para que el resto de mercados intentes quitarle los privilegios.


----------



## Martes i13 (14 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> *El CEO de Pfizer vendió 5,6M$ en acciones el mismo día que anunció la vacuna*



Ya!!!, este tío se puede forrar vendiendo su vacuna...? y va y vende parte de sus acciones...? Cuanto menos es sospechoso e incluso se puede pensar que eso de que tienen la vacuna o es falso o no lo tienen tan claro...????


----------



## OBDC (14 Nov 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Ya!!!, este tío se puede forrar vendiendo su vacuna...? y va y vende parte de sus acciones...? Cuanto menos es sospechoso e incluso se puede pensar que eso de que tienen la vacuna o es falso o no lo tienen tan claro...????



Obviamente tenía ya metidas las opciones desde hace meses. Considerando todos los laboratorios que están corriendo por la vacuna, los que ganen la carrera de tiempo tendrán que ganar también la carrera de distribución y posiblemente con posibles patentes "confiscadas" por estados y limitaciones de precios de mercado por el bien común, al igual que con las mascarillas.
Probablemente yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, en este caso el éxito de ser el primero no garantiza el éxito económico ya que no es un producto que luego de que se aborda el mercado el resto de la competencia empieza la carrera (producto en desarrollo secreto) sino que ya están todos en la carrera. Será un mercado de mucho volumen con posiblemente beneficios porcentuales mínimos por reparto de la torta comparados con los márgenes de ganancias acostumbrados en los laboratorios y las cotizaciones en bolsa serán repartidas las alzas entre los actores con más beneficio, no con los de mayor volumen de negocio.
Obviamente lo tenía bien meditado y con un buen asesoramiento pensó que más vale pájaro en mano que un ciento volando....y no creo que haya vendido todo lo que tuviera, y dentro de su cartera también tendrá acciones de la competencia...o te crees que eres más listo que un CEO de Pfizer?...ostia con los egos de este subforo.....


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2020)

Más de lo mismo. Trampas, delitos, pelotazos. Aprovechándose de los demás.
A ese nivel se mueve mucha pasta, está todo corrupto. Todo manipulación y fraude. 
Trampas electorales, autoproclamación rápida con los medios de medio mundo comprados dando la matraca. Subida del precio de las acciones y pelotazo.
Luego vendrá el Supremo, tumbará la trampa, ojalá los metan en la cárcel, bajada del precio de las acciones.

Está por ver qué pasará con esa vacuna que quieren meter a la población occidental para esterilizarla, controlarla, cambiar su genética, eliminarla, etc.
No será fácil, por mucho poder que tengan y mucho plan. Ya se verá. Yo desde luego no me pondré ninguna mierda de esas, por mucho que te coaccionen y te restrinjan. Y nadie debería ponérsela. Todos deberían divulgar el plan que tienen y lo que se propone esta gentuza, antes de que empiecen a censurar cualquier tipo de información en la red.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

Faltan los aliens, y ya tenemos serie para Netflix

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Faltan los aliens, y ya tenemos serie para Netflix
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Sí sí.... ya le irá llegando a cada uno la luz.
Que haya gente que no la vea o no la quiera ver no cambia las cosas. 
Aparte de todos los regados con dinero para que apoyen, distorsionen la información, etc. Esos ya, no tienen perdón, son escoria.

Las películas y series ya están hechas, ahora estamos hablando de vida real, que supera la ficción. Y además a paso ligero.
Si no se esperaba hace 12 meses estar como estamos y lo que ha pasado este año, que se vayan preparando para los próximos 6 meses.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí sí.... ya le irá llegando a cada uno la luz.
> Que haya gente que no la vea o no la quiera ver no cambia las cosas.
> Aparte de todos los regados con dinero para que apoyen, distorsionen la información, etc. Esos ya, no tienen perdón, son escoria.
> 
> ...



Amigo, los pronósticos fatalistas existen desde Nostradamos de forma escrita, y desde los albores de la humanidad con los hechiceros y brujos tribales. Siempre hay gente que le gusta vivir en el miedo continuo. Lo que ocurre normalmente es que no pasa nada de lo que pronostican, ni se acabo el mundo en el 2000, ni en el calendario Maya ni con cientos de pronósticos más, y hasta el pulpo falló con resultados deportivos, pero insiste que alguna vez (por estadística pura y dura) acertarás y podrás decir "yo lo he avisado".Pero cuando pase no te arrepientas de haber sólo esperado ese momento y nunca disfrutar de lo bueno que tienes en el presente mientras esperas la catástrofe.
Saludos.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

Una cosa es que exista el catrastofismo y otra es meterlo todo en ese saco.

Con ello se intenta desviar el sentido común y el análisis de lo que está pasando realmente.

O sea, voluntaria o involuntariamente, se incurre en falacia.

Cada día lo tenemos en los medios y redes. Es el dopaje que se le suministra constantemente a la borregada.

Con lo fácil, e interesante, que es pensar (si se dispone de un poco de materia gris) por el bien de uno mismo y de los demás como consecuencia, no se entiende la tendencia a dejarse manipular y a darle credibilidad gratuita a la mentira y el engaño, que tanto daño nos hace y nos hará.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

Eso, materia gris es lo que falta.
Y quien dice que tu no eres un CM más, ya que es imposible dialogar contigo sin que mantengas una línea inflexible y muy poco analítica de otras variables?
Creo que eres parte del ruido que intenta anular la capacidad de análisis de la borregada empujandola a sitios que no son más reales ni fantásticos que los que tu aborreces.
Por la forma de defensa de tus ideas, sin siquiera respeto de las ideas de los demás, realmente parece que obtienes un beneficio en que la audiencia siga tus preceptos. Realmente parece que se te va el salario en conseguir adeptos a tus ideas, lo que hace dudar de tus buenas intenciones en tu discurso. También puede ser un tema de ego personal.

Usas estrategias claramente definidas de manipulación de la informacion:

Las 10 Estrategias de Manipulación de Sylvain Timsit (que no de Chomsky como se puede ver en muchos sitios) – IBASQUE.COM

Por cierto, se le atribuyen a Noam Chomsky y es un news fake, cono tantos otros que se promulgan en este y otros foros como la promoción del catastrofismo, negacionismo y conspiracionismo.

El juego tiene sus reglas, como el ajedrez.
Hábil es el que gana dentro de ese marco, no el que patea el tablero que es la fórmula de la prepotencia.
También existe la opción de no jugar.

Por cierto, te podrías definir como católico? O cristiano al menos?






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso, materia gris es lo que falta.
> Y quien dice que tu no eres un CM más, ya que es imposible dialogar contigo sin que mantengas una línea inflexible y muy poco analítica de otras variables?
> Creo que eres parte del ruido que intenta anular la capacidad de análisis de la borregada empujandola a sitios que no son más reales ni fantásticos que los que tu aborreces.
> Por la forma de defensa de tus ideas, sin siquiera respeto de las ideas de los demás, realmente parece que obtienes un beneficio en que la audiencia siga tus preceptos. Realmente parece que se te va el salario en conseguir adeptos a tus ideas, lo que hace dudar de tus buenas intenciones en tu discurso. También puede ser un tema de ego personal.
> ...



Podrías centrarte en el hilo y dejar de trolearlo en vez de acusar a los demás de ser CMs con oscuros intereses porque hablan del oro en un hilo que trata del oro.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso, materia gris es lo que falta.
> Y quien dice que tu no eres un CM más, ya que es imposible dialogar contigo sin que mantengas una línea inflexible y muy poco analítica de otras variables?
> Creo que eres parte del ruido que intenta anular la capacidad de análisis de la borregada empujandola a sitios que no son más reales ni fantásticos que los que tu aborreces.
> Por la forma de defensa de tus ideas, sin siquiera respeto de las ideas de los demás, realmente parece que obtienes un beneficio en que la audiencia siga tus preceptos. Realmente parece que se te va el salario en conseguir adeptos a tus ideas, lo que hace dudar de tus buenas intenciones en tu discurso. También puede ser un tema de ego personal.
> ...



Pero si tú eres el que desvía la atención con el chascarrillo de los aliens y netflix.

Y a continuación respondes con falacias de catastrofismo.

Y a continuación te das por aludido e insultas directamente. Tú me llamas CM y te das por aludido como tal.
Más falacias ad hominem en este caso.

Me importa muy poco lo que pienses de los temas, si te dan igual o lo que sea. Es tu problema.

Tú mismo te dejas en evidencia a ti mismo.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si tú eres el que desvía la atención con el chascarrillo de los aliens y netflix.
> 
> Y a continuación respondes con falacias de catastrofismo.
> 
> ...



No puedo ser ningún CM porque no promuevo nada amigo, y menos de forma vehemente.
No me has respondido la pregunta, supongo que fue atrevida.
El que se ha dado por aludido has sido tu, yo ni te menciono ni respondo sobre tu post...

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Podrías centrarte en el hilo y dejar de trolearlo en vez de acusar a los demás de ser CMs con oscuros intereses porque hablan del oro en un hilo que trata del oro.



No hablan de oro amigo, hablar de oro sería comentar lo bueno y lo malo y no solo lo bueno y achacar a conspiración lo malo...
Aquí todavía no veo un solo forero que hable del oro de forma aséptica e imparcial.
Falta perspectiva objetiva y no de promoción.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Podrías centrarte en el hilo y dejar de trolearlo en vez de acusar a los demás de ser CMs con oscuros intereses porque hablan del oro en un hilo que trata del oro.



No hablan de oro amigo, hablar de oro sería comentar lo bueno y lo malo y no solo lo bueno y achacar a conspiración lo malo...
Aquí todavía no veo un solo forero que hable del oro de forma aséptica e imparcial.
Falta perspectiva objetiva y no de promoción.
Y los que no continúan la línea son trols, o me equivoco?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No puedo ser ningún CM porque no promuevo nada amigo, y menos de forma vehemente.
> No me has respondido la pregunta, supongo que fue atrevida.
> El que se ha dado por aludido has sido tu, yo ni te menciono ni respondo sobre tu post...
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



¿Que no me mencionas ni respondes mi post?
¿En serio lo dices y te quedas tan pancho?

¿Que no puedes ser un CM porque no promueves nada?
¿En serio otra falacia?

¿Que me preguntas cosas y luego me dices que no te respondo y lo utilizas como argumento?
¿Otra falacia?

Amigo, tanto ir de club en club, has acabado en el Club de la Falacia. Que te vaya bonito.


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Que no me mencionas ni respondes mi post?
> ¿En serio lo dices y te quedas tan pancho?
> 
> ¿Que no puedes ser un CM porque no promueves nada?
> ...



Venga, va, obvio que te contesto a ti.
Probaste el triptofano?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2020)

Nunca pondría como firma una cita ajena sin nombrar al autor. 
Perdonen el off topic.


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Nunca pondría como firma una cita ajena sin nombrar al autor.
> Perdonen el off topic.



Ohhh...que conmovedor.
A que iglesia aportas el diezmo?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2020)

No ha tardado en darse por aludido. Por algo será.


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No hablan de oro amigo, hablar de oro sería comentar lo bueno y lo malo y no solo lo bueno y achacar a conspiración lo malo...
> Aquí todavía no veo un solo forero que hable del oro de forma aséptica e imparcial.
> Falta perspectiva objetiva y no de promoción.



La posesión física de oro tiene algo malo? La posesión de dinero real es algo malo?
No le veo nada si se hace de manera honesta y conforme a la ley.

Se podría decir que no genera intereses, pero no tiene base puesto que por definición es dinero puro y el dinero puro no genera interés. Obviando la falsa relación dinero-fiat: Un billete de 50€ no genera interés.
La única forma de que genere interés es transformarlo e ingresarlo en un banco en forma de depósito pero deja de ser “dinero“ y pasa a ser un obligación contractual entre banco y propietario con el riesgo colateral de quita o quiebra bancaria.


Por lo demás la posesión de oro y mejor dicho, la falta de posesión de este, ha movido al mundo los últimos 3500 años. Julio Cesar sin el oro de Craso nunca hubiera llegado a ser cónsul a pesar de su genio militar.
Craso le prestó 830 talentos que son 27,178 tons de plata. En el cambio clásico de 15 a 1 serían 1878kgs de oro.
En Fiat actual unos 100M€. Y cambió la historia.

Una pregunta. Ha tenido usted una onza de oro alguna vez en la mano? La ha sopesado? La ha mirado bien? Se ha fijado en ella? Que ha sentido?


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No ha tardado en darse por aludido. Por algo será.



Si, es que soy el demonio. Aparco en vados y esas cosas.....


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> La posesión física de oro tiene algo malo? La posesión de dinero real es algo malo?
> No le veo nada si se hace de manera honesta y conforme a la ley.
> 
> Se podría decir que no genera intereses, pero no tiene base puesto que por definición es dinero puro y el dinero puro no genera interés. Obviando la falsa relación dinero-fiat: Un billete de 50€ no genera interés.
> ...



Ha sido educado en su post y merece respeto en la respuesta.
Pero considerando que el oro sirve para catar coño como utilidad principal y elemento de valor intrínseco según se promulga en este foro, me va a ser difícil responder seriamente, por lo que prefiero ser educado y remitirme únicamente a la última pregunta.
Sentimientos un metal? Pues la verdad que no me despierta ninguno más que el valor sentimental del que me lo ha regalado, pero he de decir que si de sentimientos se trata, el anillo de coco con el que nos prometimos con mi mujer vale más que todo lo que tengo material en este mundo.
Con respecto al tema del valor contractual del FIAT no discrepo con su apreciación, pero al menos existe una obligación. Con el oro no existe ni un contrato que obligue a nadie, solo convención social como fue en su día la sal y que cambió por circunstancias. Creo que considerar lo pasado como elemento de seguridad, es bastante riesgoso. Yo no me he muerto, y por lo tanto deducir que no me voy a morir es bastante precario de razonamiento. Y por no considerar la dificultad de almacenamiento del metal, bastante más incómodo que un apunte o contrato.

Hallan un asteroide de oro que podría hacer multimillonarios a los habitantes de la Tierra

Curioso que consideren que puede hacer multimillonario a alguien el oro del asteroide en este articulo porque en el caso de que disminuya la escasez de oro, el FIAT se apreciaría contra el oro.

Al final todos los valores incluido el oro, son un equilibrio o desequilibrio contrastado con La Moneda válida para pagar impuestos, que es lo que mantiene una estructura social. Si esta estructura desapareciera por una catástrofe o crisis, solo el pan valdría algo (lo pongo como símbolo pero obviamente sería todo lo de la base de la pirámide de Maslow)
En la web de Hacienda aparecen varias formas de pago, no he visto el oro como válida, otra pequeña desventaja.
Saludos.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Nov 2020)

La Nosferatu del litio y Rumanillo, esos grandes analistas del contexto macroeconómico. Los gurús anti metal a los que sigue una legión de foreros, compuesta por ellos dos y su gato.
Próximamente en el ignore...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Ha sido educado en su post y merece respeto en la respuesta.
> Pero considerando que el oro sirve para catar coño como utilidad principal y elemento de valor intrínseco según se promulga en este foro, me va a ser difícil responder seriamente, por lo que prefiero ser educado y remitirme únicamente a la última pregunta.
> Sentimientos un metal? Pues la verdad que no me despierta ninguno más que el valor sentimental del que me lo ha regalado, pero he de decir que si de sentimientos se trata, el anillo de coco con el que nos prometimos con mi mujer vale más que todo lo que tengo material en este mundo.
> Con respecto al tema del valor contractual del FIAT no discrepo con su apreciación, pero al menos existe una obligación. Con el oro no existe ni un contrato que obligue a nadie, solo convención social como fue en su día la sal y que cambió por circunstancias. Creo que considerar lo pasado como elemento de seguridad, es bastante riesgoso. Yo no me he muerto, y por lo tanto deducir que no me voy a morir es bastante precario de razonamiento. Y por no considerar la dificultad de almacenamiento del metal, bastante más incómodo que un apunte o contrato.
> ...



¿Que Hacienda no acepta el oro como medio de pago? ¿Eso es un argumento? ¿Ese es el nivel?

En caso de necesidad, se puede cambiar un poco de oro por una montaña de papelitos y cumplir con Hacienda.

Pan, armas, bienes de cualquier tipo incluso matones a sueldo o chortinas... No hay nada que no se pueda pagar con oro. Esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo.


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, es que soy el demonio. Aparco en vados y esas cosas.....
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



No tengo ni idea de dónde aparca ni me importa una higa. 

Pero si tanto aprecia al sr. Marx, don Groucho, como para poner de firma una frase suya, reconozcaselo y cítele. No sea copión.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Lo único que hace es utilizar falacias, constantemente por cierto, negar la mayor, atacar personalmente, desdecirse de sus propias palabras, darse por aludido como buen ladrón, creerse que va de graciosillo, desviar la atención de los temas importantes en favor de los mierdas que nos saquean.
Más de una vez ha sacado el tema de hacienda.
Igual es un agente de hacienda de estos que van saqueando y coaccionando a pequeñas empresas a cambio de prebendas, prevaricando al servicio de los ladrones que joden todo y a todos.



Entrar en conversación con estos elementos es perder tiempo y energía, que además no merecen. No valdrá para nada, pues no es la ignorancia la causa de sus desvaríos, no aprenderán nada ni reconocerán nada.
Sólo añadirán más porquería a su lodazal, con todo tipo de falacias y artificios.

Pero sí que vale la pena desmontarlos en público, para que todo el mundo vea lo que son. Para que se familiarice cada uno con las estrategias de este tipo de gente y los pueda reconocer rápidamente, y evitar su toxicidad.


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

Ostras, los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis repartiendo catastrofismo y tierra quemada para ver crecer sus ahorrillos., además de comprar coños con oro como argumento de su valor....
Carcamales puteros con olor a dinosaurios.
Por cierto, alguno paga el ITP al hacer sus transacciones?
Porque seguro que si son incapaces de hacer una cita sin nombrar a su autor, menos serán evasores de impuestos y ademas declararán las ganancias patrimoniales con la última subida del oro.
Que asco que dan los dobles discursos, verdad?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis repartiendo catastrofismo y tierra quemada para ver crecer sus ahorrillos., además de comprar coños con oro como argumento de su valor....
> Carcamales puteros con olor a dinosaurios.
> Por cierto, alguno paga el ITP al hacer sus transacciones?
> Porque seguro que si son incapaces de hacer una cita sin nombrar a su autor, menos serán evasores de impuestos y ademas declararán las ganancias patrimoniales con la última subida del oro.
> ...



Creo que ahora ya sí. Al ignore.

Yo entro en este hilo a aprender e intercambiar información y opiniones, no a leer los desvaríos de un pobre ignorante que entra a volcar sus frustraciones. Que se pague un psicólogo.


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Creo que ahora ya sí. Al ignore.
> 
> Yo entro en este hilo a aprender e intercambiar información y opiniones, no a leer los desvaríos de un pobre ignorante que entra a volcar sus frustraciones. Que se pague un psicólogo.



Es la mejor opción. Que venga a derramar todo tipo de falacias absurdas un indocumentado incapaz de hilvanar dos párrafos con el mínimo sentido, lo único que puede aportar es pérdidas de tiempo.


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> La posesión física de oro tiene algo malo? La posesión de dinero real es algo malo?
> No le veo nada si se hace de manera honesta y conforme a la ley.
> 
> Se podría decir que no genera intereses, pero no tiene base puesto que por definición es dinero puro y el dinero puro no genera interés. Obviando la falsa relación dinero-fiat: Un billete de 50€ no genera interés.
> ...



“Conforme a la ley “ ¿Y si mañana sacan una ley que prohíbe tener más de 50€ o equivalente?


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Y no sólo eso, sino que encima se mofa. Dice una mentira, luego ataca al personal, luego dice que no era eso, luego intenta disimular, luego vuelve a despotricar, en fin, el típico liante, seguro que multinick.
Pero que además, en este caso, intenta que la gente se líe en cuanto a lo que están haciendo los que bobiernan y joden y roban. O sea, intenta echar mierda a quienes aportan información sobre toda esta porquería de desinformación estatal y mundial.
O sea, un CM desgraciado, que se une a los que joden. Va de guay pero enseguida se le cala.

Y cita a Nostradamus, a Chomsky, etc. todo falacias. Intercala citas de otros para hacer valer su cutre argumento. Falacias al cuadrado.
Toda esta gente basa su estrategia progremita en falacias, y cuando les rebaten, gritos y ataques personales. No dan para más.

En el nick y avatar lleva la penitencia. OBEDECE a sus amos y foto de funcivago (es el funcivago de Zootopía, buena peli por cierto)




Y ésta es la cara que se le queda cuando suelta falacias en favor de los ladrones que le dan las migajas


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> “Conforme a la ley “ ¿Y si mañana sacan una ley que prohíbe tener más de 50€ o equivalente?



Esto no es nuevo. Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.
Bobernantes que justifican sus saqueos haciendo leyes que los amparan.

Es lo de siempre. Luego viene la gente y les corta la cabeza.

Por poder hacer, se pueden hacer muchas cosas. Otra cosa es que sea justo.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Los que saquearon millones de los ERES, por poner un ejemplo, ahí están de rositas, con prescripciones, cambios de jueces, desviación del tema, etc.

Luego vas tú, aparcas en zona azul, por poner un ejemplo, y te llega una multa a tu casa a los cuatro días, y te embargan la cuenta si no pagas

El que no quiera ver...


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y no sólo eso, sino que encima se mofa. Dice una mentira, luego ataca al personal, luego dice que no era eso, luego intenta disimular, luego vuelve a despotricar, en fin, el típico liante, seguro que multinick.
> Pero que además, en este caso, intenta que la gente se líe en cuanto a lo que están haciendo los que bobiernan y joden y roban. O sea, intenta echar mierda a quienes aportan información sobre toda esta porquería de desinformación estatal y mundial.
> O sea, un CM desgraciado, que se une a los que joden. Va de guay pero enseguida se le cala.
> 
> ...



Mientras no juntas el oro suficiente para catar coño y cambiar el humor, por unos pocos papelitos FIAT consigues esto:






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (16 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Mientras no juntas el oro suficiente para catar coño y cambiar el humor, por unos pocos papelitos FIAT consigues esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un cansino y un payaso al estilo Romanillo. Vaya par de ostias bien dadas que tienes. Debes ser de los que no sale de casa porque les van arreando por donde van por payasos.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Tiene menos gracia que el peo un marica 
Y encima no da una
Vaya parguelas está hecho. 
Y viene al floro a decir que declaren el ITP, para que los saqueadores sigan sin dar golpe exprimiendo a los que trabajan y mantienen la sociedad, para luego darle migajas a esta peña y a toda la moronegrada que traen para que líen aquí la guerra en los próximos años.
Luego callarán como guarras


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Por cierto parece que me han censurado mi firma.
Unas frases y unas imágenes sobre el borreguismo y la falsa bandera de la agenda 2030, de la cual llevan el pin en la solapa nuestros bobornantes y reyes.
Parece que algo de censura va avanzando.
Pero lo hacen por nosotros.


----------



## timi (16 Nov 2020)

estas actitudes ya las hemos visto tantas veces por aquí que personalmente paso , seguramente se trata de la misma persona con nicks diferentes. El ignore es de lo poco que funciona en este foro

saludos


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

El ignore está bien.
Aunque sería mejor que el que recibiera muchos ignores fuera repudiado del foro.

Ya que la estrategia de esta gente es repetir y repetir la manipulación y mentira. Entonces siempre hay quien verá esa porquería y a muchos, desgraciadamente, les influirá.


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2020)

Hola, me extrañan los carcamales puteros?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Nov 2020)

Con el debido respeto, os complicáis mucho la vida. Yo a la primera señal de listo que pretende cargarse con dos argumentos la moneda más sólida de la historia, ya se que nada interesante va a salir de ahí. Si además es un fanboy del dinero en el hiperespacio de narcos, traficantes de armas, estafadores y delincuentes de varios tipos y colores, ya se va a al ignore directo. Para qué prestar ninguna atención y mucho menos entrar en discusión.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Nov 2020)

otra vez la plata para arriba.

Yo no se que pasara con los metales, en estos dias pensaba que bajarian pero no se cual sera su futuro.

Solo puedo decir que si no llego a tener la racha tan mala que he tenido durante el ultimo año y medio posiblemente tendria mucha mas plata, tambien oro, yo plata la compraba como el que compra chucherias cuando estaba barata pero me vinieron las 10 plagas de Egipto y no he podido hacer lo que yo habria querido.

Esto es cosa importante, da igual cuales sean tus pensamientos, como el destino te tenga preparadas las de cain no vas a poder hacer nada contra eso.

Lo unico bueno que he tenido es que gracias a mis ahorros en metales he podido escapar medio airoso y en cierta manera bastante victorioso de todo lo que me tenia preparado el destino, tambien por que he tenido la suerte de que estaban los metales a bastante mas precio del que yo los compre en su dia, si llegan a estar mas abajo cosa que podria haber pasado pues habria palmado pasta.

Si llego a tener el dinero apalancado en el banco ahora mismo posiblemente ademas de no quedarme nada habria tenido que pedir un prestamo y estar pagando letras, comisiones, intereses......... el metal me ha dado la vida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Hola, me extrañan los carcamales puteros?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Yo no soy un carcamal, de momento, poco me queda...........

Pero putero pocos hay en el foro que me superen.

Por cierto te comentare que en cierta ocasion una puta se ofrecio a que le pagara en plata, no lo hice........... 

Tambien tengo historias con chonis, pero esto era yo una criatura de 15 años, no hacia falta dar nada pero si habia que ir cargado de oros, era el status, buenos sellos tenia de leones, indios....... y mi pedazo de cordon de oro con un camaron.

Yo siempre he sido un camaleon, me he adaptado a lo que mejor me convenia.

Por cierto, conservo aquellos oros, he estado muchas veces tentado de venderlos pero en el fondo son un gran recuerdo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> otra vez la plata para arriba.
> 
> Yo no se que pasara con los metales, en estos dias pensaba que bajarian pero no se cual sera su futuro.
> 
> ...



La plata sube amigo por la demanda industrial.

Así es cómo los iones de plata matan las bacterias | Noticias en Salud

Es uno de los medios más eficaces de preparación de superficies para la eliminación del bicho, aunque el bicho según este foro, solo se elimina eliminando el NWO y ya está, que es todo un invento.
La plata seguirá en buenas posiciones mientras haya que combatir el COVID19.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no soy un carcamal, de momento, poco me queda...........
> 
> Pero putero pocos hay en el foro que me superen.
> 
> ...



Vaya amigo, has descubierto un negocio interesante.
Se arrienda la parafernalia dorada para catar coño y ya está, que parece que a las chonis solo con mostrarlo alcanza y no es necesario desprenderse de el. A cuánto alquilas el camarón? Es el que más mola seguro, pon foto así nos es fácil reconocerlo y que no nos tomen en el mercado colándonos un camarón falso.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (17 Nov 2020)

Me doy una vuelta rápida por "los mercados" y veo esto:




Todo baja. Menos la Soja y el puto Bitcoin que va camino de máximos.

No entiendo nada.


----------



## Porestar (19 Nov 2020)

To the moon... Qué callado está esto...


----------



## Gusman (19 Nov 2020)

Estamos desanimados...


----------



## Porestar (19 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Estamos desanimados...



Bah, que yo también compré a sobreprecio. ¿Todos? @romanillo


----------



## lvdo (19 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> To the moon... Qué callado está esto...





Gusman dijo:


> Estamos desanimados...



Vamos a animar un poco el cotarro con un artículo que acabo de publicar en la web. Que lo disfrutéis.


*¿Por qué comprar oro y plata?*​
*Un poco de historia*

Si afrontamos esta cuestión desde una perspectiva histórica la pregunta que deberíamos hacernos es: ¿Por qué tener dinero fiduciario?

El oro y la plata han sido utilizados desde hace más de 3.500 años como medio de intercambio por multitud de civilizaciones a lo largo de todo el planeta sin estar comunicadas, mientras que el dinero fiat (sin respaldo) se emplea desde hace menos de un siglo tras el fin del patrón oro.

Pero algo más importante que el tiempo que se ha utilizado uno u otro sistema es el hecho de que el oro y la plata no fueron adoptados por imposición, como es el caso del dinero fiat, sino que fueron valorados y aceptados por todas las personas, desde el noble hasta el campesino, por sus cualidades intrínsecas. Uno surgió de forma natural y el otro por decreto.

Las características que hacen que estos metales sean apreciados y utilizados como dinero son su durabilidad, divisibilidad, escasez, maleabilidad, dificultad de falsificación y belleza.

*El problema del dinero fiat*

Cuando utilizamos dinero fiat no nos preguntamos cómo se crea ni cómo se distribuye, simplemente vemos que todo lo que nos rodea funciona bajo este sistema sin que a nadie le preocupe.

Si indagamos un poco, vemos que la creación del dinero fiat depende de la mano del hombre, lo que conduce inevitablemente a que su uso esté sometido a los intereses de las entidades que controlan su fabricación.

Corralito, devaluación, inflación, deuda, déficit, expansión cuantitativa… son términos muy conocidos que no son otra cosa que la consecuencia del envilecimiento de estas divisas.

Para crear dinero fiat hacen falta empleados, papel y una imprenta. Al provenir de una materia prima tan barata (papel), el coste de fabricación de un billete de 500€ es de alrededor de 20 céntimos de euro. En cuanto a las monedas, cada moneda de 1 euro tiene un coste de 4,5 céntimos sumando la mano de obra y el metal que contiene.

Llega incluso a darse la paradoja de que las monedas de 1 céntimo de euro cuestan 1,5 céntimos fabricarlas, de ahí la intención de retirarlas de la circulación por parte del BCE.

Hasta aquí hemos hablado de dinero físico, que representa cerca del 10% del total del dinero existente. El 90% restante es dinero digital, saldos bancarios que para crearlos basta con pulsar unos cuantos ceros en un teclado.

El oro y la plata en cambio son finitos, no se pueden fabricar, se pueden minar, para lo cual son necesarios trabajadores, maquinaria y recursos energéticos, lo que ya de por sí le da un valor por el coste de su extracción.

*Inestabilidad económica*

Debido a las últimas crisis económicas se han batido todos los records de creación de dinero fiat para salvar el sistema, inyectando billones de euros y dólares en el circuito financiero para evitar una posible cadena de impagos que provocaría su colapso.

Los Bancos Centrales han decidido comprar activos basura, bonos, acciones, de entidades que deberían quebrar por su mala gestión, generando inflación y manteniéndolas artificialmente con vida.

Por otro lado, en los últimos años, Rusia, China, Turquía y otros países han aumentado considerablemente sus reservas de oro por motivos estratégicos.

También es importante mencionar que tras los acuerdos de Basilea III el oro ha sido considerado un activo Tier 1, es decir, de riesgo cero, haciéndolo más atractivo para los bancos.

*Deuda y más deuda*

Es sabido por todos que la mayor parte de los gobiernos se financian con deuda, es decir, gastan a crédito, como si hubiera una barra libre sin fin de dinero gratuito. 

Las cifras de endeudamiento no paran de crecer con los años, creando una burbuja que tarde o temprano tendrá que corregirse vía hiperinflación o metiendo directamente la mano en el bolsillo del contribuyente.

*Refugio*

Una forma de huir de la inherente corrupción del dinero fiat es guardar al menos una parte de nuestros ahorros en forma de metales preciosos, que aparte de ser una inversión monetaria también tienen usos industriales, ornamentales (joyería) e incluso medicinales (plata), garantizando que su valor nunca será cero.

De esta manera nos aseguramos de que nuestro dinero no perderá poder adquisitivo debido a la inflación y que estará a salvo de cualquier quita, confiscación o corralito bancario. Asimismo, gozan de liquidez inmediata vendiéndolos en cualquier empresa de metales de inversión (no nos referimos a los famosos COMPRO ORO, que tienen unas comisiones más altas) o a particulares.

*¿Papel o físico?*

Si nuestro perfil es conservador y tenemos como objetivo principal salvaguardar nuestros ahorros y conservar su poder adquisitivo a largo plazo, la mejor opción es comprar oro/plata físicos de inversión.

Por otra parte si nuestra intención es especular con las subidas o bajadas del precio del oro/plata podemos operar en bolsa con ETFs (conocido como oro/plata papel) que nos permite entrar y salir del mercado con mucha más rapidez. La desventaja principal es que aunque algunos productos operan con lingotes, existen restricciones y dificultades para obtener el metal físico cuando salgamos del mercado, aparte de que se suelen añadir otras comisiones y gastos de envío. Es decir, existe un riesgo de contraparte.

*¿Lingotes o monedas?*

Para particulares la recomendación es comprar monedas por las siguientes razones:

Son más reconocidas y aceptadas, lo que facilita su venta.
Tienen menos Premium que los lingotes en pesos de 1 onza o inferior.
Son más difíciles de falsificar
Es más fácil comprobar su autenticidad debido a que tienen dimensiones y pesos estandarizados.

*¿Es tan bueno como parece?*

El precio de los metales ha sido por lo general estable a lo largo de la historia pero con la aparición del ‘oro papel’ se abrió la puerta a la manipulación, la cual ha provocado oscilaciones en el precio de mercado.

Se ha demostrado que grandes bancos como J.P.Morgan han manipulado los precios en su propio beneficio, por lo que es recomendable invertir una parte de nuestros ahorros que no vayamos a necesitar a corto plazo, ya que la tendencia suele ser lateral-alcista aunque pueden darse caídas en la cotización.

Por otro lado, se calcula que por cada onza de oro físico existen entre 200 y 250 onzas de oro papel, lo cual deprime su precio al haber más oferta en el mercado. Es algo similar al sistema fiat con la diferencia de que como no existe una ‘impresora’ de oro, en el momento en el que los poseedores de oro papel deseen recibirlo en formato físico, se encontrarán con que no hay onzas para todos.

En esta situación, viable en un colapso financiero, sólo hay dos posibles salidas: entregar fiat (precisamente de lo que se huye) en vez de metal o multiplicar el precio del físico por 200 para poder cumplir con las entregas, provocando la separación del precio del metal físico vs papel (que se convertirá en basura).


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Nov 2020)

Ojalá baje más. Yo necesito comprar.


----------



## OBDC (19 Nov 2020)

Yo hago una pregunta quizás tonta, pero si el oro es la gran moneda de referencia porque el oro cotiza en valores FIAT? Si realmente fuera la referencia, los valores FIAT cotizarían en onzas o gramos oro....
Siguen estando referenciados, como todos los valores, a La Moneda en la que se pague impuestos. No? Hasta aquí estamos creo que es imposible no estar de acuerdo porque es obvio.....Siempre La Moneda válida será la que permita a la sociedad ser eso: una sociedad y para ello hay que pagar impuestos en moneda circulante que mantenga esa estructura. Lo demás únicamente son valores que se aprecian o deprecian contra La Moneda que permite el pago de impuestos. Unos más volátiles, otros menos, pero si quieres pagar impuestos con cualquiera de esos valores, lamese oro, acciones o inmuebles, no tienes más cojones que convertir esos valores a moneda circulante.
Por otra parte, quiero que me expliquen también, cuando se instrumenten las monedas digitales y se elimine La Moneda física como van a hacer trapicheos con valores "fuera del control de Hacienda". Pagarán IRPF al venderlo al máximo imponible al no tenerlos declarados para evitar pagar plusvalías cuando aprecian?
Alguno del foro declara lo que guarda en oro?
Parece que dejaremos de catar coño por un buen tiempo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## lvdo (19 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo hago una pregunta quizás tonta, pero si el oro es la gran moneda de referencia porque el oro cotiza en valores FIAT? Si realmente fuera la referencia, los valores FIAT cotizarían en onzas o gramos oro....
> Siguen estando referenciados, como todos los valores, a La Moneda en la que se pague impuestos. No? Hasta aquí estamos creo que es imposible no estar de acuerdo porque es obvio.....Siempre La Moneda válida será la que permita a la sociedad ser eso: una sociedad y para ello hay que pagar impuestos en moneda circulante que mantenga esa estructura. Lo demás únicamente son valores que se aprecian o deprecian contra La Moneda que permite el pago de impuestos. Unos más volátiles, otros menos, pero si quieres pagar impuestos con cualquiera de esos valores, lamese oro, acciones o inmuebles, no tienes más cojones que convertir esos valores a moneda circulante.
> Por otra parte, quiero que me expliquen también, cuando se instrumenten las monedas digitales y se elimine La Moneda física como van a hacer trapicheos con valores "fuera del control de Hacienda". Pagarán IRPF al venderlo al máximo imponible al no tenerlos declarados para evitar pagar plusvalías cuando aprecian?
> Alguno del foro declara lo que guarda en oro?
> ...



Hola OBDC, el oro cotiza en valores fiat porque es el sistema impuesto por ley por los gobiernos mundiales.

Las divisas son válidas porque nos obligan a usarlas y porque el 99% de la gente no conoce los graves problemas que presentan. Una vez que la gente tiene sus necesidades más o menos cubiertas todo lo demás se la resbala. De ahí que nadie se rebele de verdad contra los abusos que se cometen a diario. Sólamente cuando pintan bastos es cuando empiezan a espabilar, cuando ya es demasiado tarde.

El fiat se sustenta en la imposición y en la ignorancia de la ciudadanía, que es la que más peso tiene en la ecuación.

En cuanto a los trapicheos por supuesto que se seguirán haciendo, en España siempre ha habido mucha picaresca y de una manera u otra buscarán formas de hacerlos.

Un saludo


----------



## Orooo (19 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo hago una pregunta quizás tonta, pero si el oro es la gran moneda de referencia porque el oro cotiza en valores FIAT? Si realmente fuera la referencia, los valores FIAT cotizarían en onzas o gramos oro....
> Siguen estando referenciados, como todos los valores, a La Moneda en la que se pague impuestos. No? Hasta aquí estamos creo que es imposible no estar de acuerdo porque es obvio.....Siempre La Moneda válida será la que permita a la sociedad ser eso: una sociedad y para ello hay que pagar impuestos en moneda circulante que mantenga esa estructura. Lo demás únicamente son valores que se aprecian o deprecian contra La Moneda que permite el pago de impuestos. Unos más volátiles, otros menos, pero si quieres pagar impuestos con cualquiera de esos valores, lamese oro, acciones o inmuebles, no tienes más cojones que convertir esos valores a moneda circulante.
> Por otra parte, quiero que me expliquen también, cuando se instrumenten las monedas digitales y se elimine La Moneda física como van a hacer trapicheos con valores "fuera del control de Hacienda". Pagarán IRPF al venderlo al máximo imponible al no tenerlos declarados para evitar pagar plusvalías cuando aprecian?
> Alguno del foro declara lo que guarda en oro?
> ...




Creo que confundes terminos. Deberias aprender que son estas 3 cosas.

Divisa
Dinero
Activo


----------



## Martes i13 (20 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Obviamente tenía ya metidas las opciones desde hace meses. Considerando todos los laboratorios que están corriendo por la vacuna, los que ganen la carrera de tiempo tendrán que ganar también la carrera de distribución y posiblemente con posibles patentes "confiscadas" por estados y limitaciones de precios de mercado por el bien común, al igual que con las mascarillas.
> Probablemente yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, en este caso el éxito de ser el primero no garantiza el éxito económico ya que no es un producto que luego de que se aborda el mercado el resto de la competencia empieza la carrera (producto en desarrollo secreto) sino que ya están todos en la carrera. Será un mercado de mucho volumen con posiblemente beneficios porcentuales mínimos por reparto de la torta comparados con los márgenes de ganancias acostumbrados en los laboratorios y las cotizaciones en bolsa serán repartidas las alzas entre los actores con más beneficio, no con los de mayor volumen de negocio.
> Obviamente lo tenía bien meditado y con un buen asesoramiento pensó que más vale pájaro en mano que un ciento volando....y no creo que haya vendido todo lo que tuviera, y dentro de su cartera también tendrá acciones de la competencia...o te crees que eres más listo que un CEO de Pfizer?...ostia con los egos de este subforo.....
> 
> ...



Puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero tampoco te subas tanto... haber si los egos los tienes tú...!!! 
Esta claro que ese tío de tonto no tiene ni un pelo, pero insisto "Tiene la vacuna...??? y va y se desprende de parte de su propiedad, sigo diciendo que cuanto menos es sospechoso...Evidentemente vale más pájaro en mano que ciento volando, de momento ha amarrado su trozo del pastel, enhorabuena para él!!! que lo disfrute!!!

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Creo que confundes terminos. Deberias aprender que son estas 3 cosas.
> 
> Divisa
> Dinero
> Activo



Es que estas muy versado y me es imposible llegar a tu dominio del diccionario.

Podrías definir tiempo?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## HRM (21 Nov 2020)

Bueno señores, no suelo escribir en este hilo porque cualquier argumento que se da en contra de la Aurofilia es considerada una falacia. Como dije hace unos meses el Oro no es más que otra casa de putas de trileros, blanqueadores y oportunistas que colocan a pardillos lo que compraron en 2014.

Se viene ABAJO y más que va a bajar


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Bueno señores, no suelo escribir en este hilo porque cualquier argumento que se da en contra de la Aurofilia es considerada una falacia. Como dije hace unos meses el Oro no es más que otra casa de putas de trileros, blanqueadores y oportunistas que colocan a pardillos lo que compraron en 2014.
> 
> Se viene ABAJO y más que va a bajar



Lo podías haber dicho más fuerte pero no más claro. Ahuyentan (intentan) a todos los "disidentes" actuando en patota tal cuál integrantes de la camorra de forma coordinada. Zumban los WSP del grupo cuando aparece un argumento contrario y coordinan el ataque luego de pensar un rato (bastante por cierto) como desacreditar al "personaje" en cuestión.
Están desesperados por "colar" toda su colección de espejitos antes que venga el euro digital y la desaparición del papel porque luego no podrán evitar pagar impuestos (muy gordos algunos seguramente por haber comprado con dinero de dudosa procedencia o realizar compras sin declarar) ya que no podrán esquivar el control de Hacienda al monetizar "su tesoro"
Vamos, que están tratando de colársela a alguno con la excusa que sirve para catar coño y no se que emperador romano vendió no se qué por oro a ver si pillan algún desprevenido viandante en el camino.






Más obvios no pueden ser, lo de la discreción no va con ellos.
Ya veremos quién es el primero en darse por aludido... (por ausencia o presencia)

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (21 Nov 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Bueno señores, no suelo escribir en este hilo porque cualquier argumento que se da en contra de la Aurofilia es considerada una falacia. Como dije hace unos meses el Oro no es más que otra casa de putas de trileros, blanqueadores y oportunistas que colocan a pardillos lo que compraron en 2014.
> 
> Se viene ABAJO y más que va a bajar





OBDC dijo:


> Lo podías haber dicho más fuerte pero no más claro. Ahuyentan (intentan) a todos los "disidentes" actuando en patota tal cuál integrantes de la camorra de forma coordinada. Zumban los WSP del grupo cuando aparece un argumento contrario y coordinan el ataque luego de pensar un rato (bastante por cierto) como desacreditar al "personaje" en cuestión.
> Están desesperados por "colar" toda su colección de espejitos antes que venga el euro digital y la desaparición del papel porque luego no podrán evitar pagar impuestos (muy gordos algunos seguramente por haber comprado con dinero de dudosa procedencia o realizar compras sin declarar) ya que no podrán esquivar el control de Hacienda al monetizar "su tesoro"
> Vamos, que están tratando de colársela a alguno con la excusa que sirve para catar coño y no se que emperador romano vendió no se qué por oro a ver si pillan algún desprevenido viandante en el camino.
> 
> ...



Como madrugais los CM!!! Supongo que estareis en alguna mierdoficina haciendo que currais y viendo como se os pasa la vida y como se os paso el tren de los MP mientras muchos supieron ver la oportunidad de proteger su patrimonio.

Entiendo vuestro dolor por no haber sabido proteger nada mas que vuestro mierdacurro que os durara 2 dias mas.

Teneis una empanada mental enorme de como funciona el mundo. Vuestro argumento es que el oro es una casa de putas? En fin... os deseo suerte porque la vais a necesitar con lo que viene y vuestra capacidad intelectual. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Nov 2020)

HRM dijo:


> Bueno señores, no suelo escribir en este hilo porque cualquier argumento que se da en contra de la Aurofilia es considerada una falacia. Como dije hace unos meses el Oro no es más que otra casa de putas de trileros, blanqueadores y oportunistas que colocan a pardillos lo que compraron en 2014.
> 
> Se viene ABAJO y más que va a bajar



Si, por supuesto. Pero esto mismo es aplicable a cualquier otro activo, inversión, o valor. Si me apuras la peor casa de putas es el dinero fiduciario y el sistema que lo sustenta.
Aunque decir obviedades no te hace parecer más sabio que los demás, siempre está bien recordar las cosas para que no se olviden.
En fin, si los metales bajan, que lo harán, compraré más. Si suben, que lo harán, pues...


----------



## timi (21 Nov 2020)

Patron oro, la alternativa al gran reinicio. Alasdair Macleod.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2020)

Zumbando el WSP 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas, logicamente no en todas, de echo si estamos en este hilo de metales es por que todos tenemos algun punto de encuentro aunque sea pequeño.

Pero podrias dejar de utilizar lo de tu puta madre, te lo pido de forma cortes y sin acritud.

Es que cuando dices que soy el romanillo que ya me han acusado de ser medio foro y es algo que me da igual y no me tomo a mal, me ha parecido ver que tambien usabas eso contra mi, no sabria decir bien por que cuando leo eso salto rapido y dejo de leer o de intentar comprender el mensaje.

Insulta a los foreros de forma directa pero no a sus madres hombre............ si lo haces sin mala intencion y es una forma de expresion con mas razon aun deja de hacerlo, no es ningun tipo de regañina ni quiero hacer de bueno ni nada de nada, no tengo segundas intenciones con este mensaje.

Unicamente que hace unas semanas utilizaste otra vez lo del tu puta m........ y fuiste a utilizarlo creo que metiendo mi nick en el mensaje justo el dia en el que ella murio hace un año y pico, como ya te he comentado no se si lo vi bien por que salte rapido de mensaje.

Era buena mujer y se dedico a ayudar a mucha gente, lo hacia sin que yo lo supiera ya que el hijo no salio a la madre en esos aspectos humanitarios, me entere cuando vi en su funeral una multitud agradeciendole cosas asi como fui enterandome en los varios meses que estuvo agonizando, aquello fue un desfile de gente agradeciendo cosas, no os creais eso de la muerte dulce que eso es una suerte que la mayoria no vais a tener.......... 

Entonces como de vez en cuando sales con el insulto que tienes ya por costumbre lanzar pues hombre te pido que si puede ser lo cambies por otro mas personal, seguro que se te ocurre alguno, para que quieres estar apelando a las madres de los foreros cada vez que algo te sienta mal si las madres de los foreros en su inmensa mayoria no tienen culpa.

Pero vaya que si quieres seguir con el insulto pues nada en tu derecho estas, yo ya no te lo digo mas, era por ver si te enternezco un poco, conmigo una muchacha Griega lo consiguio cierto dia que me dijo mira te pasa esto y jodes a los demas, seguro que lo haces sin querer y ni te das cuenta, se que en el tono en el que me lo dijo no habia reproche si no buena fe, espero que te tomes esto de la misma manera que yo me tome aquello que me dijo aquella muchacha.

Ale ya podemos seguir a ostias si quereis............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, por supuesto. Pero esto mismo es aplicable a cualquier otro activo, inversión, o valor. Si me apuras la peor casa de putas es el dinero fiduciario y el sistema que lo sustenta.
> Aunque decir obviedades no te hace parecer más sabio que los demás, siempre está bien recordar las cosas para que no se olviden.
> En fin, si los metales bajan, que lo harán, compraré más. Si suben, que lo harán, pues...





A mi me interesan que bajen y esten bajos por otros 3 a 10 años minimo.

Como ya he dicho en otras ocasiones yo me estaba preparando cojonudamente ante lo que podia venir pero por circunstancias no esperadas se me ha ido mi preparacion a la mierda.

Muchos no sabran lo que es tener como unica ocupacion revisar de punta a punta cada subasta internacional para comprar por debajo de spot kg de plata y monedas de oro de todo tipo, en eso echaba mi dinero, ademas aparte de putillas en poco mas tenia yo que gastar nada, mi unico vicio eran esas putillas mensuales que tenian su asignacion, si en varios meses gastaba menos de lo que pensaba pues lo guardaba y en mis visitas a madrid iba fundido, alli habia mas donde elegir, me pegaba mis varios dias en madrid los cuales encajaba para ver algun partidazo de champions.

Que me quiten lo bailado como dicen ..... esas vivencias ya son inquitables.

Pero me interesa que bajen durante 3 o 10 años para volver a rearmarme, cuanto mas tiempo tenga mejor sera mi preparacion.

Como ya he dicho en otras ocasiones a mi me ha dado la vida el tener ahorros en metales, podria decirse que me ha salvado, he podido salvar absolutamente todo mi patrimonio, he quedado sin deudas, he pagado hasta el ultimo impuesto, he pagado las notarias, abogado que me informe bien de todo, he podido pagar sepelios, vino el coronavirus se cortaron mis ingresos y pude tirar de mis ahorros en metales para poder seguir pagando todo y comprando lo que me saliera de los huevos para comer.

Sin haber tenido esos ahorros en metales ahora mismo estaria endeudado o habria tenido que vender propiedades, con mis ahorros en metales y la suerte de que haya pillado todo en maximos no solo no he tenido que vender nada es que incluso he comprado algo.


----------



## lvdo (21 Nov 2020)

Echando cuentas ese piso saldría por 1600 paquillos de la época. Hoy un paquillo vale unos 10€. 1600*10= 16000€

A ver dónde encontramos hoy un piso que no esté en ruinas por ese precio. Y eso que los paquillos nos hubieran protegido de un x16 de inflación, pero claro los pisos han subido un x100 por la especulación, es un negocio muy lucrativo.

Es cierto que todo lo que está en bolsa es susceptible de ser manipulado por las manos fuertes, pero la realidad es que el sistema no sobrevive sin inflación y los metales siempre van a ser un buen refugio por la cantidad de usos que tienen aparte del monetario.

Un saludo!


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2020)

No veo que decir que es una casa de putas mencione a ninguna madre, entiendo que has leído de prisa.
Si me quieres mandar a tomar por culo, puedes, pero ya te aviso que no soy obediente.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (21 Nov 2020)

Y todo por llegar tarde al tren de los metales.

Deberíamos hacer una colecta para comprarles un par de onzas y que dejaran de sentirse tan desgraciados y resentidos.

Sería casi una obra de caridad.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Y todo por llegar tarde al tren de los metales.
> 
> Deberíamos hacer una colecta para comprarles un par de onzas y que dejaran de sentirse tan desgraciados y resentidos.
> 
> Sería casi una obra de caridad.



Aceptado si lo podemos cambiar por Bitcoin.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

Pero si no te lo he dicho de mala fe, estos dias estoy raro por un lado hecho un cabronazo y por otro tengo mi pequeña conciencia buena que me esta llevando a meterme en cosas que normalmente no me meteria.

A mi tambien me han acusado 500.000 veces en este mismo foro de que si tenia oro o plata era para evadir o por ser un chorizo en potencia, gente que ni me conoce en conversaciones sobre oro y plata tambien me han saltado con lo mismo incluso en persona, como son unos analfabetos de mierda pues es la manera que tienen de intentar dejarte en evidencia, decir que si tienes oro por algo sera........... como si fuera malo vaya.

Yo no defendia al otro, es que como veo que siempre sacas el mismo insulto solo te he dicho que si puede ser lo cambies para insultar al forero al que quieras insultar y no a su madre, si te digo la verdad ni me he dado cuenta de lo que te haya dicho el otro forero.


Se ve que se me ha quedado el pequeño trauma de ver a una mujer que fue buena con el final que tuvo tan asqueroso y me da un poco de cosilla ver el tema de que se insulte a las madres.

Pero que no iba con segundas intenciones ni nada, mas bien era por homrrar su memoria y el de otras madres.

Para una vez que tengo un detalle bueno de humanidad no te me tires al pescuezo si ya te dare en el futuro mas oportunidades de hacerlo y seguramente con motivos........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Echando cuentas ese piso saldría por 1600 paquillos de la época. Hoy un paquillo vale unos 10€. 1600*10= 16000€
> 
> A ver dónde encontramos hoy un piso que no esté en ruinas por ese precio. Y eso que los paquillos nos hubieran protegido de un x16 de inflación, pero claro los pisos han subido un x100 por la especulación, es un negocio muy lucrativo.
> 
> ...




En mi ciudad lo minimo que puedes encontrar ahora mismo son sobre los 32000 euros y no va a ser un sitio maravilloso, si puede llegar a ser aceptable, si pasas a los 50.000 euros ya puedes encontrar cosas en mejor sitio y condicion, tampoco sera increible pero podras vivir de forma aceptable y agusto.

En la anterior ruina los de 50,000 llegaron a venderse por unos 35000 y los de 32000 vi gangas de incluso 15.000, si estaban reformados 22.000 que solo la reforma valia ya casi mas que el piso.

Supongo que los precios se van a poder volver a ver con la que nos va a caer encima ahora.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2020)

Y digo yo, el que quiera comprar queso, que lo compre y se lo coma con salud.
Y quien dice queso, dice jamón. Y el que no coma carne, pues que coma lechugas y pepinos y los disfrute también.


----------



## HRM (22 Nov 2020)

Debería tolerar más la Frustración, le veo un poco desesperado. Cuando llegue a la Fase del Pelícano quizás se calme... No es la primera vez que este chiringuito se viene abajo. Si le ha pillado, pues se jode y lo acepta.

Hacerse mala sangre no está reñido con aprender, y más cuando aún tiene tiempo para disfrutar de su oro reburbujeado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Nov 2020)

Pero que feo está reírse de las desgracias ajenas, señor HRM. Sobretodo de desgracias que solo han sucedido dentro de su cabecita, al menos por ahora. Huele a traumas no del todo bien resueltos.
Cuídese y hágaselo mirar. Cosas así de oscuras se enquistan y no sabe uno por dónde acabarán saliendo.

Humildemente le recomendaría que si quiere dejar de hacer el indio, tómese esto al menos una vez cada 8 semanas:


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Se debería de abrir un hilo llamado "Preparacionistas financieros", junto con el movimiento Prepper USAno serían la pata judía europea del futuro global.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Se puede pagar con oro alquileres vacacionales? 
Airbnb Abraza Las Crypto Monedas Para Dominar El Futuro
No lo creo necesario, cuando se caiga el mundo nadie se irá de vacaciones.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Se puede pagar con oro alquileres vacacionales?
> Airbnb Abraza Las Crypto Monedas Para Dominar El Futuro
> No lo creo necesario, cuando se caiga el mundo nadie se irá de vacaciones.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Se puede y se podrá pagar viajes de negocios, fuera del alcance de la mayoría, que han caído un 50%, con oro y lo que puede ser en el futuro tokens respaldados en oro físico.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Se puede y se podrá pagar viajes de negocios, fuera del alcance de la mayoría, que han caído un 50%, con oro y lo que puede ser en el futuro tokens respaldados en oro físico.



Es buena idea buscar la forma de vehiculizar el oro, aunque no es novedosa la idea, solo su componente "digital". Esperemos que ese respaldo se mantenga en el tiempo y no pase como con todas las monedas que comenzaron siendo respaldar por el oro y ya luego, cuando dominaron las transacciones comerciales, se deshizo su equivalencia. Vamos, que en definitiva es un simple contrato, no será oro ni podrá serlo y como tal, se puede romper.
Tu aceptarías un token mío que te digo que te lo respaldo con mi oro?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Es buena idea buscar la forma de vehiculizar el oro, aunque no es novedosa la idea, solo su componente "digital". Esperemos que ese respaldo se mantenga en el tiempo y no pase como con todas las monedas que comenzaron siendo respaldar por el oro y ya luego, cuando dominaron las transacciones comerciales, se deshizo su equivalencia. Vamos, que en definitiva es un simple contrato, no será oro ni podrá serlo y como tal, se puede romper.
> Tu aceptarías un token mío que te digo que te lo respaldo con mi oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Yo tengo ya tokens de oro y he hecho compras por probar, todo correcto. 
Entiendo lo que dices y las dudas al respecto, yo también las tengo.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Yo tengo ya tokens de oro y he hecho compras por probar, todo correcto.
> Entiendo lo que dices y las dudas al respecto, yo también las tengo.



Los que tienes, cual es la entidad emisora?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Los que tienes, cual es la entidad emisora?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Compré unos tokens por probar su uso, curiosidad. Una pequeña cantidad. 
No me convenció su política para redimirlos en oro físico. 

UPXAU es un token ERC-20 de oro único que fue emitido por la Universal Protocol Alliance. Cada Token representa 1 onza troy (31.10348 gramos) de oro físico puro atesorado en la Perth Mint, Australia Occidental.










Crypto Gold — It’s A Thing! New Stablecoin Checks All The 2020 Fear Boxes

Uphold allows users spent digital gold on a debit card


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Compré unos tokens por probar su uso, curiosidad. Una pequeña cantidad.
> No me convenció su política para redimirlos en oro físico.
> 
> UPXAU es un token ERC-20 de oro único que fue emitido por la Universal Protocol Alliance. Cada Token representa 1 onza troy (31.10348 gramos) de oro físico puro atesorado en la Perth Mint, Australia Occidental.
> ...



Gracias por la info. Que comisiones tiene cada transacción? 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Que comisiones tiene cada transacción?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



En teoría no tienen comisiones con la compañía con la que los compré, pero te los venden a un precio más alto que spot. Ahí te la cuelan, obviamente. 
Al convertirlo en dólares o en euros también, cuando yo compré, por ejemplo, el 3 de septiembre, fue a 1969.28205 dólares la onza. 

¿Qué es Universal Gold (UPXAU)? – Uphold Centro de Ayuda


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En teoría no tienen comisiones con la compañía con la que los compré, pero te los venden a un precio más alto que spot. Ahí te la cuelan, obviamente.
> Al convertirlo en dólares o en euros también, cuando yo compré, por ejemplo, el 3 de septiembre, fue a 1969.28205 dólares la onza.
> 
> ¿Qué es Universal Gold (UPXAU)? – Uphold Centro de Ayuda



Y supongo que si les pides la reconversión a oro también te cobrarán comisión, encubierta o no. Un agente emisor tiene que tener algún beneficio por su gestión, que si fuera un estado sería el poner a disposición moneda para el pago de impuestos, pero al ser independiente obviamente tiene que comisionar de alguna forma. 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Nov 2020)

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?




Más claro no pueden dejar de que va realmente el tema del "virus verde que infecta el mundo"... Recordemos que China ha celebrado oficialmente que ha vencido al "virus". Más allá de los vaivenes temporales en el precio, lo relevante es la guerra monetaria dólar vs. oro. Quien ganará? Hasta ahora siempre ha ganado el oro...

Interesante el escudo de plata que bloquea el paso del virus...


----------



## cuidesemele (23 Nov 2020)

@Notrabajo34 no entiendo porque dices que te salvaron tu ahorros en *metales*. No te servirian igual los ahorros en Euro p.e.? O te refierres a que la subida de los metales es lo que te ha permitido cubrir cosa que con fiat no hubieses podido? Gracias por la respuesta adelantadas y animos en lo personal.


----------



## derepen (23 Nov 2020)

Hola gente, ¿Me podéis recomendar los mejores pronosticadores españoles?

Me refiero a gente que escriba a diario sobre el oro sus pronósticos y que penséis que valen la pena. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Haiss (23 Nov 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola gente, ¿Me podéis recomendar los mejores pronosticadores españoles?
> 
> Me refiero a gente que escriba a diario sobre el oro sus pronósticos y que penséis que valen la pena.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Aqui tienes una pagina dedicada a los metales.

MetalDaily.com | Live Gold Prices, Gold Charts and Gold Headlines


----------



## Haiss (23 Nov 2020)

Y una de las noticias que te da que pensar es esta Warren Buffett is selling gold. Should I do the same? - The Motley Fool UK


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Nov 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> Y una de las noticias que te da que pensar es esta Warren Buffett is selling gold. Should I do the same? - The Motley Fool UK



Hombre, yo no haría mucho caso a un medio que se hace llamar "el tonto de los cojones..."


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Nov 2020)

Pues que bajar, bajará.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues que bajar, bajará.



Y entonces será buen momento para comprar otra vez.


----------



## derepen (23 Nov 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> Aqui tienes una pagina dedicada a los metales.
> 
> MetalDaily.com | Live Gold Prices, Gold Charts and Gold Headlines



Gracias pero no veo escritores españoles, es inglesa ¿no? ¿O hay alguna sección en español?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Y entonces será buen momento para comprar otra vez.



El problema será conseguir una onza en tienda al precio de la Oz papel.


----------



## Concursante (23 Nov 2020)

Teniendo en cuenta la inflacion esperada en EEUU y GB: Trading Economics - API - Indicators

Sabiendo lo que apuntan que en la zona euro habrá una inflacion del 1.5% aprox. (siendo optimistas, creo) para el año que viene , ¿pensais que este descenso (ya sea provocado o no) va a durar mas de 6 meses? Teniendo en cuenta las "ayudas" de la UE y las olas del bicho que "naturalmente" haya, claro.


----------



## Gusman (23 Nov 2020)

Noticia asustaviejas del día.

Obviamente cuando se supere la crisis del COVID si es que se llega a superar y/o lo vemos los mortales, quedará otro panorama diferente al anterior en el cual puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Nov 2020)

Las vacunas van a resolver el problema monetario que obliga a imprimir cada vez más dinero para que la economía no colapse?

Resolverá la vacuna los problemas de endeudamiento crónico de los Estados?

Resolverá la vacuna el problema del mercado de REPOS que obligó a la fed a intervenir antes de que apareciese el "virus"?

Cantos de sirena... Eso no quita que a corto plazo el precio siga corrigiendo por las expectativas de una vacuna que hace inflar las bolsas pese a que no va a resolver ninguno de los problemas mencionados.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> Y una de las noticias que te da que pensar es esta Warren Buffett is selling gold. Should I do the same? - The Motley Fool UK




A ver si van saliendo más artículos en el mismo sentido. Pues si empiezan a decir que el oro va a bajar y tal, suele ser buena señal de que hará lo contrario


----------



## Tolagu (23 Nov 2020)

La primera te la compro. La segunda..... pues oye, que hay gente que le gusta el alto riesgo.


----------



## Tolagu (23 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El problema será conseguir una onza en tienda al precio de la Oz papel.



Buen momento se acerca para comprobar el premium real de los MP


----------



## Concursante (23 Nov 2020)

Cerca ya de 1550 euros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Nov 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> @Notrabajo34 no entiendo porque dices que te salvaron tu ahorros en *metales*. No te servirian igual los ahorros en Euro p.e.? O te refierres a que la subida de los metales es lo que te ha permitido cubrir cosa que con fiat no hubieses podido? Gracias por la respuesta adelantadas y animos en lo personal.



Me han salvado por que he tenido suerte, ha sido simple suerte.

Yo veia la plata muy barata, la pena es que no me daba cuenta que las monedas de plata 999 eran igual de valiosas que un lingote y aun habiendo visto tubos en menos de 330 euros, ya no recuerdo que clase de tubos pues no compre, solo compraba lingotes, granalla y plata 925.

Luego empece con el oro que estaba cuando yo empece a comprar ya mas enserio sobre los 1100 la onza, llegue a comprar mas caro pero la mayoria de mis compras fueron sobre ese precio, los de 20 gramos sobre los 720 euros.

Me iba una semana a Madrid, compraba en degussa ya que no conocia bien este foro y me volvia, ademas aprobechaba el viaje para ver mi partido de champions y estar mi semana de fiesta y puteañeamiento, una maravilla, cuando tenia mas dinero iba mas veces, cuando tenia menos dinero pues igual iba cada 3 o 4 meses, depende..........

Tambien conoci a un Aleman que tenia una tienda en Berlin por ebay que me vendia mucho mas barata la plata y el oro, empece a comprarle regularmente, una de las veces que le compre casi se me salta el corazon, me llego una mierda de caja con un peluche y cosas de segunda mano asquerosas, taza, tenedor, me cago en ............... por suerte en las traducciones interprete aunque fuera a las malas que esto iba a ocurrir, pero aun asi al ver el contenido casi caigo al suelo infaltado pensando que me habia tangado, el hombre tenia experiencia y metia el lingote en el sitio donde debia ir la bateria del muñequito que te mandaba que ni para el perro servia de lo asqueroso y viejo que era.

El hombre lo hacia para prevenir tangamientos en el envio no con intencion de evadir nada, ya que al parecer no dejaban hacer seguro de mas de un dinero para envios a España, es cierto por que por ejemplo si quieres enviar con seguro a alemania en correos creo que ya no te dejan.


total que como me sobraba el dinero y en el banco no me daban nada pues me dio por comprar cosillas y ahora cuando me ha hecho falta dinero para notarios y tener yo tranquilidad de poder pagar todo y comprarme lo que me de la gana para comer sin ir mas lejos pues he tenido la suerte de que los metales estaban altos.

Lo que pasa que con esta mierda del virus siguen sin dejar que me reorganice, yo tendria que estar dando viajes y enseñando activos que no necesito y que quiero ventilar en lugar de estar aqui todo el dia en el foro, pero como no podemos pasar ni de un pueblo a otro sin probabilidad de multa pues nada a tomar porculo y seguir esperando.


----------



## Tolagu (23 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No veo nada raro, ni vacuna ni ceo ni leches en vinagres, todo normal, esperando aun el 1800 ansioso, que se hace de rogar, mejor que lo cumpla, pero bueno a su ritmo el oro, manipulaciónon sera en el ultra corto plazo, osea unos pocos dias semana a lo sumo, por lo demas no veo comportamientos extraños en la cotización, no compareis la cotizacion del oro con ningun otro activo porque no hay parangon, el Vix del oro es de otra pasta....



A punto estás ya de lograrlo y el día no ha terminado. Yo también pienso que para que venga el subidón tiene que corregir más.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A ver si van saliendo más artículos en el mismo sentido. Pues si empiezan a decir que el oro va a bajar y tal, suele ser buena señal de que hará lo contrario



Correcto. A los muy ricos (y a los gobiernos que quieran seguir acumulando) no les gusta comprar caro si pueden comprar más barato, y para eso hay que hacerlo corregir. Ese artículo aplica una lógica, pero lógicas en el mercado continuamente hay unas cuantas, contradictorias y nada evidentes.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me han salvado por que he tenido suerte, ha sido simple suerte.
> 
> Yo veia la plata muy barata, la pena es que no me daba cuenta que las monedas de plata 999 eran igual de valiosas que un lingote y aun habiendo visto tubos en menos de 330 euros, ya no recuerdo que clase de tubos pues no compre, solo compraba lingotes, granalla y plata 925.
> 
> ...



Joder macho, menuda película jajajajajaja.


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

Para alegraros ante la perdida terrible que estáis teniendo todos los almacenadores metaleros.


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Bah, que yo también compré a sobreprecio. ¿Todos? @romanillo



Quien avisa no es traidor, que quieres que te diga a estas alturas.


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Aceptado si lo podemos cambiar por Bitcoin.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Anda es el momento justo y adecuado para que des un par de clases magistrales a los almacenadores de metales, ricos se iban a hacer sabes.

Eso pensaban.


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Y todo por llegar tarde al tren de los metales.
> 
> Deberíamos hacer una colecta para comprarles un par de onzas y que dejaran de sentirse tan desgraciados y resentidos.
> 
> Sería casi una obra de caridad.




En estos mismos momentos hay en diversas paginas de compra venta oro/plata mejores ofertas de precio que en el mismo foro, ademas en estas paginas con su correspondiente factura y el sentirte bien contigo mismo sabiendo que el sobre precio que puedas pagar y que estas pagando sobre el precio spot en parte ira destinado a pagar nominas de empleados y personas que dependen de ese trabajo.

Viendo como anda el tema, mejor hacéis la colecta para comprar esas onzas a quien esta poniendo en venta diversos metales en la pagina del foro, en estos momentos ya empieza a haber una diferencia entre el precio del foro y el precio de las tiendas oficiales, la diferencia empieza a ser en algunos casos a favor de las tiendas oficiales.

Espero que estas personas no se vieran atrapadas en la tesitura que estos meses imperaba en el foro de subiros al carro de los metales y haceros ricos o acabad debajo de un puente.


----------



## romanillo (24 Nov 2020)

Una duda que me corroe.

Cuando hablabais de desacople del precio de los metales os referíais a esto que pongo a continuación.

1-kilo-silver 

Lingote de kg en tienda 726,69 euros en estos instantes, 

Lingote de kg en foro 870 euros.



MONSTER BOX 500 x 1 oz US Eagle 2020 - GOLDSILVER.BE
*MONSTER BOX 500 x 1 oz US Eagle 2020*
12217 euros en estos momentos.

En foro pero del 2014 en 12200 euros, aquí si podemos rascar unos eurillos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Nov 2020)

¿Alguien más capta un olorcillo a espantaviejas?.


----------



## romanillo (24 Nov 2020)

Estoy sentado en mi sofá con el turrón de chocolate y observando desde lejos para no sentirme tentado mi chivas de 800 euros el cual destapare en cuanto la onza de plata baje de los 16 dolares y pueda venir ya sin ninguna oposición a descojonarme a tumba abierta.


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Una duda que me corroe.
> 
> Cuando hablabais de desacople del precio de los metales os referíais a esto que pongo a continuación.
> 
> ...



Tienes que sumarle los impuestos, paleto! En Ciode está a 711, corre a comprar

Ya tardabas en aparecer. No obstante eso es que la corrección toca a su fin.

Pd: Hasta los 500 euros que vendiste tus lingotes de kg todavía hay recorrido. Espera sentado mirando tu botella de chivas y comiendo turrón porque vas a pasar muuuuuchas navidades esperando a comprar por debajo de esos 500 euros, palurdo.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2020)

Vaya, parece que ya salieron a demostrar su cultura los que estudiaron en Harvard, y ante tan desbordante cultura usan el insulto como argumento para validar su opinión.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

@romanillo , bribonzuelo, voy a poner tu nick a mi perfil público de BV para que veas lo que es tener kg de plata. Porque tú mucho hablar pero seguro que esas Chivas es puro whiskey de garrafón reenvasado. A tus amistades se las podrás dar con queso pero a nosotros no. A parte que al nombrar esa marca para fardar ya deja claro lo poco que sabes de whiskies. Hay destelerias con whiskey más baratos y de mejor calidad que ese mainstream sobrevalorado.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo , bribonzuelo, voy a poner tu nick a mi perfil público de BV para que veas lo que es tener kg de plata. Porque tú mucho hablar pero seguro que esas Chivas es puro whiskey de garrafón reenvasado. A tus amistades se las podrás dar con queso pero a nosotros no. A parte que al nombrar esa marca para fardar ya deja claro lo poco que sabes de whiskies. Hay destelerias con whiskey más baratos y de mejor calidad que ese mainstream sobrevalorado.



Por no decir que hay que tener pocas neuronas para pagar 800 pavos por un chivas, sea el que sea. Sería como pagar 500 pavos para follarte una puta de carretera en lugar de a una escort muy apañá.

En fin, @romanillo , disfruta tu momento, que seguramente desaparecerás en mes y pico por una temporada.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Nov 2020)

Cómo os dejais picar por los provocadores profesionales, jojojojo.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2020)

El oro es una maravilla, cuando baja es bueno, cuando sube también.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Nov 2020)

Dejad de citar al singermornig, por favor. Que me lo traéis de los abismos del ignore, con lo bien que vivo yo sin tener que aguantar las mamarrachadas de este indocumentado...


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (24 Nov 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Alguien más capta un olorcillo a espantaviejas?.




A mi me está llegando el tufo pero viene de mi propia ropa interior. Hay estar ciego para no ver lo están manipulando descaradamente pero, ¿hasta dónde?


----------



## L'omertá (24 Nov 2020)

1809 y bajando


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

1805$, doy por buenos mis 1800, largos ya 25% y entre el 1800 y 1765 de cargas mas del estado de 25%,... Así está la cosa....
Saludos a todo el personal y sigo la ruta...


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

El corrector.... Entre 1765 tres cargas mas de largos 25% de posision total...
El primer 25% ya cargado a 1809


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

Viaje en primera parada 2300, aunque yo me bajare seguramente en 2075 al 100%...


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Viaje en primera parada 2300, aunque yo me bajare seguramente en 2075 al 100%...



Esto... Si entras a 1765 y lo sueltas en 2075 eso da sobre un 15%. De dónde sale ese 100%? O es que se me escapa algo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Viaje en primera parada 2300, aunque yo me bajare seguramente en 2075 al 100%...



Estas hablando de bajarte del papel ¿No?


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estas hablando de bajarte del papel ¿No?



Me uno a la pregunta, porque si mal no recuerdo este forero es pro físico.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> 1809 y bajando



Y los 1500 que fechaste para la semana pasada para cuándo?


----------



## L'omertá (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y los 1500 que fechaste para la semana pasada para cuándo?



Joder, tiráis con flecha cabrones


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

Largo con Ag en BV. 19,60€/oz.


TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto... Si entras a 1765 y lo sueltas en 2075 eso da sobre un 15%. De dónde sale ese 100%? O es que se me escapa algo



Ah vale, entiendo que en ese objetivo soltaras el 100% de lo que tienes (¿en papel?).


----------



## Dadaria (24 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El corrector.... Entre 1765 tres cargas mas de largos 25% de posision total...
> El primer 25% ya cargado a 1809



Entramos ya entonces?


----------



## estupeharto (24 Nov 2020)

¿De qué papel habláis?


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta, porque si mal no recuerdo este forero es pro físico.



Si, soy pro fisico, pero con el fisico ya hace bastante que hice lo que tenia que hacer,osea estar 27 años comprando constantemente, aparte siempre he operado en papel para potenciar lo que se pueda, muchas veces "cunas" contra mi parte de fisico. 
Despues de bastantes semanas y en 2070 me puse corto, ( al igual que hoy, lo puse en directo cuando lo hice, con objetivo de 1800), una vez cumplido ese objetivo hoy he hecho 4 partes de mi posición para largos y la primera cuarta parte ya esta dentro a 1809, las otras 3 estan a 1785, 1775 y 1765, el objetivo del proximo arreon del oro es a 2300, pero yo bajare en 2075 (maximos actuales) evidentemente con el papel, el fisico al igual que no miraba precios para comprar tampoco miro para vender, todo mi fisico esta dividido entre 30, y cada año vendo 1/30 parte, osea este año durante todo el año vendo una parte, cuando mejor veo, que es lo que toca para el año que viene, osea y resumiendo, un autentico plan de pensiones, que por cierto aun no ha empezado, el 1/1 del 2022 es el primer año de los 30, osea durante todo el 2021 cuando mejor vea ocasion vendere la primera cantidad de las 30 (30 años) que será el importe para el 2022, pero eso es otra guerra.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estas hablando de bajarte del papel ¿No?



Si, del papel claro, el fisico es el plan de pensiones, no puedo venderlo de golpe, solo 1 parte de 30, cada año, durante 30 años, con indiferencia de donde este el precio.


----------



## Orooo (24 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro es una maravilla, cuando baja es bueno, cuando sube también.
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Qué recomiendas para poner nuestros euros?

Qué cartera de inversión tienes o recomiendas?


----------



## Tolagu (24 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, soy pro fisico, pero con el fisico ya hace bastante que hice lo que tenia que hacer,osea estar 27 años comprando constantemente, aparte siempre he operado en papel para potenciar lo que se pueda, muchas veces "cunas" contra mi parte de fisico.
> Despues de bastantes semanas y en 2070 me puse corto, ( al igual que hoy, lo puse en directo cuando lo hice, con objetivo de 1800), una vez cumplido ese objetivo hoy he hecho 4 partes de mi posición para largos y la primera cuarta parte ya esta dentro a 1809, las otras 3 estan a 1785, 1775 y 1765, el objetivo del proximo arreon del oro es a 2300, pero yo bajare en 2075 (maximos actuales) evidentemente con el papel, el fisico al igual que no miraba precios para comprar tampoco miro para vender, todo mi fisico esta dividido entre 30, y cada año vendo 1/30 parte, osea este año durante todo el año vendo una parte, cuando mejor veo, que es lo que toca para el año que viene, osea y resumiendo, un autentico plan de pensiones, que por cierto aun no ha empezado, el 1/1 del 2022 es el primer año de los 30, osea durante todo el 2021 cuando mejor vea ocasion vendere la primera cantidad de las 30 (30 años) que será el importe para el 2022, pero eso es otra guerra.



*chapeau !!!*


----------



## Tolagu (24 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, soy pro fisico, pero con el fisico ya hace bastante que hice lo que tenia que hacer,osea estar 27 años comprando constantemente, aparte siempre he operado en papel para potenciar lo que se pueda, muchas veces "cunas" contra mi parte de fisico.
> Despues de bastantes semanas y en 2070 me puse corto, ( al igual que hoy, lo puse en directo cuando lo hice, con objetivo de 1800), una vez cumplido ese objetivo hoy he hecho 4 partes de mi posición para largos y la primera cuarta parte ya esta dentro a 1809, las otras 3 estan a 1785, 1775 y 1765, el objetivo del proximo arreon del oro es a 2300, pero yo bajare en 2075 (maximos actuales) evidentemente con el papel, el fisico al igual que no miraba precios para comprar tampoco miro para vender, todo mi fisico esta dividido entre 30, y cada año vendo 1/30 parte, osea este año durante todo el año vendo una parte, cuando mejor veo, que es lo que toca para el año que viene, osea y resumiendo, un autentico plan de pensiones, que por cierto aun no ha empezado, el 1/1 del 2022 es el primer año de los 30, osea durante todo el 2021 cuando mejor vea ocasion vendere la primera cantidad de las 30 (30 años) que será el importe para el 2022, pero eso es otra guerra.



Pues prepárate para las otras tres partes, porque como no aguante la media de 200...... Y está ahí mismito


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues prepárate para las otras tres partes, porque como no aguante la media de 200...... Y está ahí mismito



De eso se trata, que descuelgen para que puedan entrar, de momento solo entro la primera.


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Qué recomiendas para poner nuestros euros?
> 
> Qué cartera de inversión tienes o recomiendas?



Oro amigo, que cuando sube es bueno y cuando baja mejor. Los demás valores son malos cuando suben porque baja el oro y son malos cuando bajan porque se pierde.
Lo dijo Rajoy, el economista del siglo en otras palabras, pero espero que le ayude a entenderlo.
Pongo el video para que se instruya.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Nov 2020)

In Delusional Push, LBMA Threatens to Blacklist Entire Gold Trading Centres

Brutal Ronan Manly en su ultimo comentario despiezando la chuleria LBMA. Puro valor añadido. Tiene una pluma acida y genial: esto es periodismo critico.

Está en inglés y no es facil de leer, Mr. Manly da por supuestos conocimiento de base sobre el funcionamiento de la LBMA, pero que en esta comunidad tenemos de sobra.

Salid de la puta mierda de burbuja y luchad por enteder cosas como esta, id a la fuente, no os conformeis con interpretaciones masajeadas.

@Piel de Luna : como ex-refinero LBMA, se agradecen tus comentarios


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> De eso se trata, que descuelgen para que puedan entrar, de momento solo entro la primera.



Mucho de estos desplomes tiene que ver con las entregas de diciembre me temo. 2020 es un año record, sin precedentes en el COMEX soltando fisico. Diciembre es el mes mas activo y las opciones y posiciones abiertas hasta la semana pasada, aunque la mayoria rollearan a 2021, apuntaban a una buena averia para las arcas de los BBanks.

Esta situacion habia que "gestionarla" 

Yo como PdL, ayer compré. Y tengo unos precios puestos en unos calls GDX y otras mineras que si tocan me haran muy feliz. Asi que aqui me teneis, deseando que haya mas correcciones. Estaba corto SI tambien pero vendí demasiado pronto, no aprovechamndo estas bajadas. No fui fiel a mi mismo y me lo merezco.

La tendencia a medio / largo plazo esta intacta. No hay forma de arreglar el desaguisado mundial que tenemos si no es estimulo-imprimiendo. Pero en cantidades masivas. Biden y Yellen no son precisamente budget vigilantes LOL. Y Europa, los datos macro son horribles, habrá Ctrl+P todavia mayor. El entender como van a hacerlo, la nueva politica fiscal que viene, es importantisimo para los que os preocupa la evolucion del precio del metal. O los que habeis entrado tarde. O los valientes que vais apalancados (supongo que sabeis lo que haceis).

Ayer vendi 3 BTC @18k (compré a 11K). Ya veremos si hice bien o no. Una puta mierda de BTC que sea equivalente a 10preciosas onzas doradas, con su peso y sonido que ha hipnotizado civilizaciones, hace que algo pete un cable en mi cabeza. Y cada vez que re-leo el paper original del BTC, con ese lenguaje trans-oceanico "oficial", me convence mas mi teoria de que el BTC no es tan "libre" como los nerds techies intentan decirnos. 

Lo mas importante, humile consejo: compartimentos estancos diferentes en vuestro cerebro:

Vuestras opiniones sobre "Pandemia", papayavirus, Kla us Sch wab, si es "justo" o no el que alguien pueda Ctrl+P a discrecion, que dejen correr el BTC etc...
El mercado. Los efectos en la economia. Se puede estar largo BTC en base a éste 2do bullet point y corto en base al 1ro. De momento, y probablemente en el futuro, los malos ganan. Trade accordingly. No tradead en base a la potencial vuelta de un patron oro. De momento.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Nov 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mucho de estos desplomes tiene que ver con las entregas de diciembre me temo. 2020 es un año record, sin precedentes en el COMEX soltando fisico. Diciembre es el mes mas activo y las opciones y posiciones abiertas hasta la semana pasada, aunque la mayoria rollearan a 2021, apuntaban a una buena averia para las arcas de los BBanks.
> 
> Esta situacion habia que "gestionarla"
> 
> ...



*GRACIAS !!!! *Por el aporte, muy clarificador, y muy necesario en un momento como en el que nos encontramos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, del papel claro, el fisico es el plan de pensiones, no puedo venderlo de golpe, solo 1 parte de 30, cada año, durante 30 años, con indiferencia de donde este el precio.



Entiendo que te jubilas ahora y eres un optimista.


----------



## FranMen (25 Nov 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mucho de estos desplomes tiene que ver con las entregas de diciembre me temo. 2020 es un año record, sin precedentes en el COMEX soltando fisico. Diciembre es el mes mas activo y las opciones y posiciones abiertas hasta la semana pasada, aunque la mayoria rollearan a 2021, apuntaban a una buena averia para las arcas de los BBanks.
> 
> Esta situacion habia que "gestionarla"
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que como está la bolsa es una locura, tiene que haber una caída importante que arrastre los metales para conseguir liquidez y, a partir de ahí, subida libre de los MPs y estancamiento en el fango de la bolsa.
Pero mi opinión vale poco.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Nov 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> In Delusional Push, LBMA Threatens to Blacklist Entire Gold Trading Centres
> 
> Brutal Ronan Manly en su ultimo comentario despiezando la chuleria LBMA. Puro valor añadido. Tiene una pluma acida y genial: esto es periodismo critico.
> 
> ...



Desde la barrera y como cualquier otro forero más (no he terminado de leer el articulo, que pinta muy muy bien, y sin pelos en la lengua), suena mucho a un escocimiento generalizado de LBMA, este cárter nunca le gusto que el medio mundo no occidental actue con total libertad en sus mercados del oro, que toda China y su area de influencia y sobre todo India que son un autentico desagüe de oro mundial, utilice como vehiculo principal como inversion las joyas, al cárter no le gusta dicha libertad por la opacidad en la trazabilidad del metal.
Al igual que sueñan con la implantación del fiat digital y desaparición del efectivo, tambien sueñan con un ferreo control de la trazabilidad del oro, intentando imponer sus reglas, todo ello para un ferreo control, intentan etiquetar oro en A, legal segun ellos y con un seguimiento exhaustivo y oro en B, el que escapa de sus manos y no tienen ningun tipo de posibilidad de control.
Para todo ello que el medio mundo del sol naciente meta en la misma cacerola el oro A que el B hace mosquear muy mucho al cárter globlalista que ve como en India llegan relucientes lingotes etiquetados desde Suiza muy pulcros y trazables y en un plis plas en una de las miles refinerías Indias ilegales aparezcan pulseras y cadenas o hilo, y ese oro se drene por el gran desagüe.
De momento LBMA ladra con intensidad, forma parte de la guerra que se mantiene abierta, creo que todo va en el mismo paquete, cuando se retire el efectivo, el oro y la plata seguiran siendo los eternos enemigos, el bitcoin y criptos me da que mas bien son disidencia controlada (esperemos que no) veo muy probable que el tal Satoshi haya estudiado en Sylicon...
Lo que está claro es que esto no va de derechos humanos ni de explotación infantil ni blanqueo de capitales, esa monserga no es creíble en boca de estos globalistas sicopatas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Nov 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> engo unos precios puestos en unos calls GDX y





Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mucho de estos desplomes tiene que ver con las entregas de diciembre me temo. 2020 es un año record, sin precedentes en el COMEX soltando fisico. Diciembre es el mes mas activo y las opciones y posiciones abiertas hasta la semana pasada, aunque la mayoria rollearan a 2021, apuntaban a una buena averia para las arcas de los BBanks.
> 
> Esta situacion habia que "gestionarla"
> 
> ...




Dificil decir más cosas con menos palabras. Gracias por el aporte, muy buena reflexión lo de los compartimentos estancos. Es fácil dejarse llevar por un convencimiento que nada tiene que ver con el mercado.


----------



## romanillo (26 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Por no decir que hay que tener pocas neuronas para pagar 800 pavos por un chivas, sea el que sea. Sería como pagar 500 pavos para follarte una puta de carretera en lugar de a una escort muy apañá.
> 
> En fin, @romanillo , disfruta tu momento, que seguramente desaparecerás en mes y pico por una temporada.




Si te digo que he cogido a putas de carretera para llevarlas a un hotel por que estaban mas buenas que ninguna otra scort de cualquier agencia de alto standing que ahora mismo me saques.

Mujeres de un potencial y belleza que difícil es no recordarlas ahora,


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2020)

Hay dos tipos de necios en el mundo.
El que no prevé su futuro, como bien lo indica.
Y el que pierde su tiempo que nunca retorna. Le recomiendo ser más inteligente y destinar esos escasos y de cantidad desconocida de segundos que le ha otorgado la vida, no a desperdiciarlos en llenarse el ego buscando thanks contestando a un definido por ud. mismo como un troll de qalitat. Seguro que mejor invertidos estarán en vigilar de no cagarse su tesoro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (26 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Desde la barrera y como cualquier otro forero más (no he terminado de leer el articulo, que pinta muy muy bien, y sin pelos en la lengua), suena mucho a un escocimiento generalizado de LBMA, este cárter nunca le gusto que el medio mundo no occidental actue con total libertad en sus mercados del oro, que toda China y su area de influencia y sobre todo India que son un autentico desagüe de oro mundial, utilice como vehiculo principal como inversion las joyas, al cárter no le gusta dicha libertad por la opacidad en la trazabilidad del metal.
> Al igual que sueñan con la implantación del fiat digital y desaparición del efectivo, tambien sueñan con un ferreo control de la trazabilidad del oro, intentando imponer sus reglas, todo ello para un ferreo control, intentan etiquetar oro en A, legal segun ellos y con un seguimiento exhaustivo y oro en B, el que escapa de sus manos y no tienen ningun tipo de posibilidad de control.
> Para todo ello que el medio mundo del sol naciente meta en la misma cacerola el oro A que el B hace mosquear muy mucho al cárter globlalista que ve como en India llegan relucientes lingotes etiquetados desde Suiza muy pulcros y trazables y en un plis plas en una de las miles refinerías Indias ilegales aparezcan pulseras y cadenas o hilo, y ese oro se drene por el gran desagüe.
> De momento LBMA ladra con intensidad, forma parte de la guerra que se mantiene abierta, creo que todo va en el mismo paquete, cuando se retire el efectivo, el oro y la plata seguiran siendo los eternos enemigos, el bitcoin y criptos me da que mas bien son disidencia controlada (esperemos que no) veo muy probable que el tal Satoshi haya estudiado en Sylicon...
> Lo que está claro es que esto no va de derechos humanos ni de explotación infantil ni blanqueo de capitales, esa monserga no es creíble en boca de estos globalistas sicopatas.



Sin desmerecer su genial aportación, el cárter es la tapa inferior del motor que recoge el aceite que pinga de las partes internas antes de ser bombeado. Una asociación criminal organizada es un cártel, con L.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si te digo que he cogido a putas de carretera para llevarlas a un hotel por que estaban mas buenas que ninguna otra scort de cualquier agencia de alto standing que ahora mismo me saques.
> 
> Mujeres de un potencial y belleza que difícil es no recordarlas ahora,



Entonces has pillado un "mirlo blanco", un chollo vamos (entendiendo que solo has pagado la tarifa de rotondera + el hotel) y no un precio burbujeado y engallabobos wannabe que es a lo que @Tolagu se refiere con su símil. Pero tú de comprensión lectora veo que vas más bien escaso. 

O sea, eres un máquina por comprar plata a 12$/oz o putas rotonderas (con madera de escorts de 200 - 300 €/ hora) por 15 - 30€ el disparo, pero luego haces el canelo pagando de más por whiskey mainstream caro y sobrevalorado... Y la congruencia onde te la dejas? 

Por cierto, menudos puteros estamos hechos los metaleros que os tengo vistos por el ático y en veteranos. Solo faltaría que @FernandoEsteso estuviera largo en oro y plata física


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Nov 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Sin desmerecer su genial aportación, el cárter es la tapa inferior del motor que recoge el aceite que pinga de las partes internas antes de ser bombeado. Una asociación criminal organizada es un cártel, con L.



Creo que al forero lo ha traicionado el corrector de escritura del móvil. A esa herramienta del teclado la carga el diablo.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Nov 2020)

Estimado @Rafacoins , como creador del hilo, quiero proponerte un reset en la "encuesta" de cabecera de cara a 2021 que creo que va a ser un añito interesante. Comenzar Enero con la encuesta a 0 y ver realmente el sentimiento de los que lo seguimos. Si lo consideras, claro está.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Estimado @Rafacoins , como creador del hilo, quiero proponerte un reset en la "encuesta" de cabecera de cara a 2021 que creo que va a ser un añito interesante. Comenzar Enero con la encuesta a 0 y ver realmente el sentimiento de los que lo seguimos. Si lo consideras, claro está.



Seria interesante, si. Luego le doy unas vueltas a ver como se hace eso. 
Alguien sabe explicarme como se resetea?


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Creo que al forero lo ha traicionado el corrector de escritura del móvil. A esa herramienta del teclado la carga el diablo.



El corrector tambien, pero seguro que meto bastantes bastantes, casi nunca hablo en español más alla de unos 20 o 30 dias al año y hacía mas de 30 años que no lo escribia, y aparte el corrector del mobil es bastante intrusivo...


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Nov 2020)

Dejo las ordenes puestas pertinentes porque de momente solo entro el primer 25% de la posición, espero en cualquier momento un fuerte latigazo bajista y que entren y si desde los 1790 que ha hecho se reconstruye, pues nos iremos con la minima entreda ya hecha...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El corrector tambien, pero seguro que meto bastantes bastantes, casi nunca hablo en español más alla de unos 20 o 30 dias al año y hacía mas de 30 años que no lo escribia, y aparte el corrector del mobil es bastante intrusivo...



Yo tengo muchas faltas de ortografia, aunque he de decir que cada dia menos, todo viene del año en el que me pusieron en 5 a un subnormal profundo de profesor que ademas no supo sacar nada de mi, diferencia entre profesor malo y idiota con una de las mejores profesoras que he tenido jamas dos años mas tarde y que me enseño literatura y filosofia hasta hacer de mi a uno de los mejores alumnos de la clase, efecto pigmalion creo que se llama unido a buenas artes y buenas ganas de enseñar en lugar de pasar de todo.


Pero a lo que venia, ya no son mis faltas de ortografia gordas, mi corrector esta ido de la cabeza, cosa que se junta con los millones de anuncios que me saltan cada vez en mas cantidad en este foro y que algunas veces me hacen imposible el escribir.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Entonces has pillado un "mirlo blanco", un chollo vamos (entendiendo que solo has pagado la tarifa de rotondera + el hotel) y no un precio burbujeado y engallabobos wannabe que es a lo que @Tolagu se refiere con su símil. Pero tú de comprensión lectora veo que vas más bien escaso.
> 
> O sea, eres un máquina por comprar plata a 12$/oz o putas rotonderas (con madera de escorts de 200 - 300 €/ hora) por 15 - 30€ el disparo, pero luego haces el canelo pagando de más por whiskey mainstream caro y sobrevalorado... Y la congruencia onde te la dejas?
> 
> Por cierto, menudos puteros estamos hechos los metaleros que os tengo vistos por el ático y en veteranos. Solo faltaría que @FernandoEsteso estuviera largo en oro y plata física




No me estraña mucho que por todo el foro andeis diciendo que soy una o otra persona y me acuseis una y otra vez de multinick

Pero en cuanto a putas te aseguro que debo de estar en el top 5 de todo el foro y si no estoy mas alto es por que no tengo mas dinero.

Lo de las rotonderas he de decir que yo tambien me he dejado en alguna ocasion mas de lo que debia, pero yo tambien vi potencial en estar con esa chica en un yacuzzi y no tirado en el coche con la espalda reventada.

Ademas tengo que decir que veo cierto paralelismo en ir quitando cosas, primero quitan chicas de rotondas y mucha gente aplaude, total como ellos no acuden a ese tipo de chicas pues que les jodan a los que si, ya pondran excusas de las de siempre, es que los niños no deben de ver esas cosas, muy bien si le esplicais a las chicas que se desplacen a tal sitio ellas lo van a hacer si se hace con criterio, no son mala gente, almenos la mayoria, pero es mejor con la excusa quitarlas del todo, hay mafias diran otros, pues perseguid a las mafias y dejad a las chicas tranquilas diria yo, pero esto son opiniones.

Luego quitan el pasear a las 12 de la noche, total como ellos a las 10 estan durmiendo pues el que quiera pasear a las 12 que le jodan, 

Luego el que quiera trabajar que trabaje hasta las 6.

El que quiera correr que corra de 8 a 9.

Al final todo controlado, pues mira aunque nos jodamos todos, que se jodan los primeros que aplaudieron y fomentaban las primeras medidas reestrictivas de libertad.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Dejo las ordenes puestas pertinentes porque de momente solo entro el primer 25% de la posición, espero en cualquier momento un fuerte latigazo bajista y que entren y si desde los 1790 que ha hecho se reconstruye, pues nos iremos con la minima entreda ya hecha...



Pues no se yo, pero llevo unos días echando un vistazo a los bonos usanos y aunque suene extraño, puede que tengamos un repunte a muy corto plazo. De hecho han subido durante Noviembre. Y cada vez que sube el cupón se hostia el oro. Si se confirmara subida a los 0,9x altos, el oro podría bajar de los 1670.

Claro, que esto es un Paco Análisis. Y los bonos, y más en estos momentos, son para profesionales.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Estimado @Rafacoins , como creador del hilo, quiero proponerte un reset en la "encuesta" de cabecera de cara a 2021 que creo que va a ser un añito interesante. Comenzar Enero con la encuesta a 0 y ver realmente el sentimiento de los que lo seguimos. Si lo consideras, claro está.



Estuve ojeando por encima, pero no me da la opción de resetear la encuesta....



La única opción que veo, es la de abrir otro hilo (en plan "Evolución del precio del oro II") y poner un enlace desde el último post para que la gente vaya directamente a ese hilo, pero no se si se molestará alguien que cierre este hilo después de tantos años... hay mas de 7000 mensajes escritos aquí desde el 2013.
¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## estupeharto (26 Nov 2020)

Se puede abrir un hilo sólo para la encuesta y dejar éste como está.
Así se verán los resultados que se quieren ver.
Y de paso, acotar las preguntas un poco.
Incluso se podrían aportar las preguntas aquí, antes de. Y elegir las que interese poner.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se puede abrir un hilo sólo para la encuesta y dejar éste como está.
> Así se verán los resultados que se quieren ver.
> Y de paso, acotar las preguntas un poco.
> Incluso se podrían aportar las preguntas aquí, antes de. Y elegir las que interese poner.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo creo que sería muy beneficioso conocer las opiniones sobre ciertos eventos/parámetros que pueden acontecer el año que viene.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Nov 2020)

Quizás una solución al tema que comentáis sería habilitar la opción: "Permitir a los votantes cambiar sus votos", de esta forma se podría seguir con este hilo sin necesidad de abrir otro y además permitir modificar la opinión a cada participante en la encuesta existente.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quizás una solución al tema que comentáis sería habilitar la opción: "Permitir a los votantes cambiar sus votos", de esta forma se podría seguir con este hilo sin necesidad de abrir otro y además permitir modificar la opinión a cada participante en la encuesta existente.



El Problema es que el Hilo arranca en 2013 y no hay manera de ver la evolución de la encuesta a lo largo del tiempo. Yo soy bastante reciente como usuario del foro y me perdí la evolución de la encuesta.

Lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en NO abrir un hilo nuevo para la discusión general. Yo lo abriría exsclusivamente para la encuesta, sin más información ni opiniones, que para eso está este.

No se, los más veteranos a ver qué opináis.


----------



## Membroza (26 Nov 2020)

Este Tweet demuestra que está fuertemente ligado a los tipos de interés reales (ajustados a inflación) a 10 años de la FED. Siempre respecto la FED, pues el oro se negocia en dólares.



Es que siempre oigo que es por la inflación, y en los 80 la hubo y no se disparó el precio.



Ahora queda por saber el porqué de esta correlación.

Powell ya ha dicho que seguirá creo que 3 años con tipos de interés bajos, así que yo creo que hay indicios fuertes de que seguimos muy "toros". Hay que hacer HODL y comprar en estas rebajas.


----------



## romanillo (26 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Entonces has pillado un "mirlo blanco", un chollo vamos (entendiendo que solo has pagado la tarifa de rotondera + el hotel) y no un precio burbujeado y engallabobos wannabe que es a lo que @Tolagu se refiere con su símil. Pero tú de comprensión lectora veo que vas más bien escaso.
> 
> O sea, eres un máquina por comprar plata a 12$/oz o putas rotonderas (con madera de escorts de 200 - 300 €/ hora) por 15 - 30€ el disparo, pero luego haces el canelo pagando de más por whiskey mainstream caro y sobrevalorado... Y la congruencia onde te la dejas?
> 
> Por cierto, menudos puteros estamos hechos los metaleros que os tengo vistos por el ático y en veteranos. Solo faltaría que @FernandoEsteso estuviera largo en oro y plata física




Mi chivas es un capricho, una edición especial, estoy esperando la ruina de mucha gente para poder beberlo a gusto.


----------



## romanillo (26 Nov 2020)

El oro/plata están muertos, necesitaran tiempo para resucitar, únicamente algunos no se dan cuenta de que ya no se puede reanimar y va directo a la fosa.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quizás una solución al tema que comentáis sería habilitar la opción: "Permitir a los votantes cambiar sus votos", de esta forma se podría seguir con este hilo sin necesidad de abrir otro y además permitir modificar la opinión a cada participante en la encuesta existente.



Es que parece que no le deja hacer cambios


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2020)

Este hilo se está volviendo muy gay.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Manguero (27 Nov 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Este Tweet demuestra que está fuertemente ligado a los tipos de interés reales (ajustados a inflación) a 10 años de la FED. Siempre respecto la FED, pues el oro se negocia en dólares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desconocía a la autora. He estado leyendo su web y me parece muy interesante.
Se le agradece el aporte.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que parece que no le deja hacer cambios



Pues entonces lo menos problemático, como dice Tolagu, abrir un hilo nuevo sólo para hacer la encuesta, mientras seguimos en este.


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2020)

Ok. Hilo nuevo donde no se pueda escribir, solo votar. Que les patece si ponemos nuevas opciones?. Que proponen?
Lo reseteamos cada... Año?


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quizás una solución al tema que comentáis sería habilitar la opción: "Permitir a los votantes cambiar sus votos", de esta forma se podría seguir con este hilo sin necesidad de abrir otro y además permitir modificar la opinión a cada participante en la encuesta existente.



Ya se pueden modificar los votos


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2020)

Supongo que no se pueden añadir otras opciones.... que estaría bien.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Como lleváis esas bajadas ?

bien de ánimos ?


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Este hilo se está volviendo muy gay.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Es la única manera de que se animen con lo que se les viene encima a los metaleros, hacerse gays y empezar a disfrutar de ese mundo, por que lo que viene siendo disfrutar de las subidas de los metales eso no lo van a ver sus ojos, al menos de momento, tampoco creo que les quede dinero para disfrutar de unas buenas scort.

Podrían haber vendido y no lo hicieron.

Podrían haber no comprado y algunos compraron.

Limpia queda mi conciencia para el que haya tenido dudas a la hora de comprar por las cuatro cosas que puse y gracias a ellas se decidiera a esperar, en caso de que hayan decidido no hacer caso y en cambio tirarse a la piscina por los cuatro ignorantes que pululaban por este foro diciendo que la plata se iba a los 40 o los 150 o los 200 dolares onza pues pena me dan el dinero que han podido llegar a tirar.


----------



## Gusman (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Como lleváis esas bajadas ?
> 
> bien de ánimos ?



Cargando alforjas


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Nov 2020)

Yo estoy esperando. Viendo la caída con cash sano. (No gran cosa, pero bueno, ahi estamos)


----------



## Tolagu (27 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Dejo las ordenes puestas pertinentes porque de momente solo entro el primer 25% de la posición, espero en cualquier momento un fuerte latigazo bajista y que entren y si desde los 1790 que ha hecho se reconstruye, pues nos iremos con la minima entreda ya hecha...



Has logrado meter otras dos ? Enrohabuena si han entrado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Has logrado meter otras dos ? Enrohabuena si han entrado.



Si, 2 mas dentro, ahora el 75% ya de la posición total destinada para el trade.


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Es la única manera de que se animen con lo que se les viene encima a los metaleros, hacerse gays y empezar a disfrutar de ese mundo, por que lo que viene siendo disfrutar de las subidas de los metales eso no lo van a ver sus ojos, al menos de momento, tampoco creo que les quede dinero para disfrutar de unas buenas scort.
> 
> Podrían haber vendido y no lo hicieron.
> 
> ...



Tienen que practicar porque se van a meter el oro en el culo para guardarlo, como el personaje del cuentito....
Aquí te enseñan que con el oro catas coños, y te lo metes en el culo.
El nivel es altísimo, cada vez me interesa más el hilo 


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## L'omertá (27 Nov 2020)

Vale, tras las gilipolleces y desgraciar un poco el post, ¿qué tal es coininvest? No termino de fiarme de comprar por internet pero lo que veo en la web me gusta. ¿Son serios? Y, sobre todo, ¿son fiable? ¿Venden buen material? Gracias.


----------



## Tichy (27 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Vale, tras las gilipolleces y desgraciar un poco el post, ¿qué tal es coininvest? No termino de fiarme de comprar por internet pero lo que veo en la web me gusta. ¿Son serios? Y, sobre todo, ¿son fiable? ¿Venden buen material? Gracias.



Coininvest no son solo serios y fiables. Son quizás LOS MÁS serios y fiables. 
Y hace años, cuando tenían otra política de envíos, además eran baratos.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Tienen que practicar porque se van a meter el oro en el culo para guardarlo, como el personaje del cuentito....
> Aquí te enseñan que con el oro catas coños, y te lo metes en el culo.
> El nivel es altísimo, cada vez me interesa más el hilo
> 
> ...




No entiendo algo, por que estas simpáticas personas dicen que el hilo se desvirtúa cuando aparece gente que dicen que plata y oro bajaran.

Cuando aparece gente diciendo que oro y plata suben ya no se desvirtúa el hilo.


----------



## nedantes (27 Nov 2020)

Suscribo lo aportado por Tichy, son serios, además puedes contactar en español con ellos, en un pedido que hice con ellos, tardaron en enviarlo (unos días solo) y me compensaron con un cupón para gastos de envío gratis para el próximo pedido.



Tichy dijo:


> Coininvest no son solo serios y fiables. Son quizás LOS MÁS serios y fiables.
> Y hace años, cuando tenían otra política de envíos, además eran baratos.


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2020)

suscribo lo comentado por todos de coinvest , es mi tienda de referencia para oro


----------



## OBDC (28 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No entiendo algo, por que estas simpáticas personas dicen que el hilo se desvirtúa cuando aparece gente que dicen que plata y oro bajaran.
> 
> Cuando aparece gente diciendo que oro y plata suben ya no se desvirtúa el hilo.



Es porque son CMs de las tiendas de venta de metales y además llevan su mercadillo personal. Si el oro baja no venden y no comisionan. Lo peor es que el 90% son sencillamente palmeros abducidos.
Si te pones a ver, ni un solo día se deja de mencionar alguna tienda de lo cracks que son, lo serios, etc, etc....
Que si baja el oro hay que comprar para acopiar más, que si sube hay que comprar porque sigue subiendo....

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## romanillo (28 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Es porque son CMs de las tiendas de venta de metales y además llevan su mercadillo personal. Si el oro baja no venden y no comisionan. Lo peor es que el 90% son sencillamente palmeros abducidos.
> Si te pones a ver, ni un solo día se deja de mencionar alguna tienda de lo cracks que son, lo serios, etc, etc....
> Que si baja el oro hay que comprar para acopiar más, que si sube hay que comprar porque sigue subiendo....
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Llevo mucho tiempo viendo esta estraña situación que solo se entiende con comentarios como el tuyo, al que dice que se esperen que va a bajar al cuello y sin piedad, normal, se están jugando la carnaza fresca del día cual jauría.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

Pal rumano todo el que no comulgue con él es tienda o CM de tiendas. Yo ya le he pillado el tranquillo y hasta me hace gracia y todo el muy bribón. Es la mutación del dúo racional / clapham. Esos eran hispano cubanos y ahora va de granaino / rumano


----------



## Haiss (28 Nov 2020)

La verdad que cuando ingrese en este foro me esperaba un minimo de seriedad, pero esto es forocoches lleno de trolls de las cavernas.


----------



## ElMayoL (28 Nov 2020)

Yo estoy aplazando unas compras q tenia para diciembre. Creo q empezará el año cayendo fuerte los metales. Son para largo, pero si compro barato, mejor.


----------



## OBDC (28 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Iros a un motel, y dejad el hilo libre, trolls.



Si, eso, que se vayan a un motel. Pero desgraciadamente los tendremos que aguantar porque no aceptan pago con limaduras de oro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## racional (28 Nov 2020)

Es bastante sorprende lo que dice Max Kaiser sobre el oro y la plata en este capítulo. Cuando siempre defendieron el oro. Parece que por ahí van las cosas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Nov 2020)

racional dijo:


> Es bastante sorprende lo que dice Max Kaiser sobre el oro y la plata en este capítulo. Cuando siempre defendieron el oro. Parece que por ahí van las cosas.




Que barbaridad ni Romanillo ha tenido tanta mala leche como estos con el oro y la plata, ha dicho que el oro sera el nuevo aluminio.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

racional dijo:


> Es bastante sorprende lo que dice Max Kaiser sobre el oro y la plata en este capítulo. Cuando siempre defendieron el oro. Parece que por ahí van las cosas.





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Max es un vendido, yo ya no me creo nada de lo que dice.





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que barbaridad ni Romanillo ha tenido tanta mala leche como estos con el oro y la plata, ha dicho que el oro sera el nuevo aluminio.



Joder con el Keiser. Un poco más y dice que éstos valdrán más que el oro:







Otro "disidente" que termina mostrando su verdadera cara sin tapujos, ni vergüenza alguna. Malditos amorales


----------



## Porestar (29 Nov 2020)

Sólo he visto 7 minutos. No sé que pasará con el oro, pero desde luego bitcoins no me han dado ganas de comprarle.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Nov 2020)

Que bandazos pega este señor. Si tuviera la mitad de afición a la rigurosidad, de la que tiene a la hipérbole, igual hasta le aguantaba más de 4 minutos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Nov 2020)

racional dijo:


> Es bastante sorprende lo que dice Max Kaiser sobre el oro y la plata en este capítulo. Cuando siempre defendieron el oro. Parece que por ahí van las cosas.



Luego lo miro.

Pero este runrun de que el oro se va a desplomar me suena a que le estan intentando parar lo que es imparable...

Quizas nuestro ínclito romanillo tiene razón y nos estamos haciendo trampas al solitario... Me he equivocado tantas veces, que todo puede ser. Pero en esta guerra spiezelguliana hay que tomar partido, y yo, foro mediante, ya lo he hecho.







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (29 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que bandazos pega este señor. Si tuviera la mitad de afición a la rigurosidad, de la que tiene a la hipérbole, igual hasta le aguantaba más de 4 minutos.



Hipérboles malísimas, comparando el metal más abundante con uno de los más escasos y hablando del bitcoin como un vendemotos, haciéndole un flaco favor a la cripto.


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2020)

Otro troll este Max Ksiser. No va a catar coño si sigue así.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Nov 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> La verdad que cuando ingrese en este foro me esperaba un minimo de seriedad, pero esto es forocoches lleno de trolls de las cavernas.



No. 
Forocoches = Dinero Fiat.
Burbuja = Oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Luego lo miro.
> 
> Pero este runrun de que el oro se va a desplomar me suena a que le estan intentando parar lo que es imparable...
> 
> ...




Si pero me toca un poco las narices no tener ninguna posicion en estos momentos en criptomonedas, como ya he dicho en otras ocasiones estos dos ultimos años me vinieron mal dadas, si no algun bitcoin ya tendria aunque fuera por tentar la suerte, aunque veo mas seguro tener oro y plata por mucho que venga el del programita a decir que el oro valdra como el aluminio, parecia que estaba escuchando un programa de mundo desconocido y JL en vez de un economico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Otro troll este Max Ksiser. No va a catar coño si sigue así.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Yo tambien creo que va a bajar pero cojones ya que diga que va a ser el nuevo aluminio, eso lo unico que me hace es pensar que tengo que salir corriendo a comprar.

Lo dijo alguien de modo gracioso en el foro, leo tantas mierdas que ya no se de quien son.

Eso de que el aluminio va a valer mas que el oro es como cuando tenias 15 años y un amigo te decia que buena esta esa y tu con mala cara diciendo es fea, es fea........ que mal gusto tienes, a los diez minutos de la mano de la muchacha dandote el lote mientras tu amigo no daba credito jajaja, esto no recuerdo quien lo dijo pero anda que no me funciono veces, el del aluminio tiene pinta de querer hacernos lo mismo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Max es un vendido, yo ya no me creo nada de lo que dice.



*Una vez más se cumple lo de que la cara es el espejo del alma.

Russia Today (RT) y Deutsche Welle (DW) son medios a evitar, puesto que el trasfondo de su mensaje es tratar de engañar al público dando luz a medias verdades.


*


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo único que el oro es más válido que el B, es que es útil en la industria lo que aunque cayera su valor especulativo, siempre tendría consumo en componentes de bienes de consumo.



Es justo al revés, no conviene que el dinero sea una commodity.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> como ya te han dicho no verás compro Bitcoin.



No? Jaja y que es una exchange más que un compro vendo Bitcoin? Y un ATM de los que hay en todas las ciudades grandes. Me dejáis alucinado con vuestra disonancia cognitiva. Este foro, como es digital e intangible, tampoco tiene valor... Es que me meo jajaja


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Eres al único al que merece la pena leer, sigue dando clases magistrales a esta gente que pensaban que se iban a jubilar con 4 onzas de plata y 1 de oro.



A vale, tu eres romanillo, me dicen que soy una multi tuya


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No? Jaja y que es una exchange más que un compro vendo Bitcoin? Y un ATM de los que hay en todas las ciudades grandes. Me dejáis alucinado con vuestra disonancia cognitiva. Este foro, como es digital e intangible, tampoco tiene valor... Es que me meo jajaja



Ahí tienes razón pero aún así hay muchos menos sitios físicos donde liquidar Bitcoin frente a sitios de oro.

El problema de BTC viene por otro lado y es la limitación a las transacciones que establece su protocolo. El oro, al ser físico y tangible no requiere de un validador externo a la transacción ni queda registrado en una base de datos pública. No hay protocolos que puedan limitar su capacidad para realizar transacciones.

BTC no podría absorber las transacciones en caso de pánico financiero de los usuarios actuales ni podría absorber una adopción masiva por parte de la población mundial. Moriría de éxito en caso de que la gente intentase buscar refugio en Bitcoin en caso de algún evento monetario.

Por otro lado, el BTC es un subproducto de un sistema monetario que usa como base una unidad de medida que pierde valor con el tiempo lo que obliga a buscar refugios que sustituyan la función de reserva de valor que debe de tener el dinero. Una vuelta a un patrón monetario que use una base basada en metales preciosos que sirvan como reserva de valor, dejaría a las criptomonedas sin razón de ser.


----------



## MIP (29 Nov 2020)

Yo creo que la cosa podría ir más por la adopción de un patrón monetario pero que en vez de usar oro como referencia, use BTC. Con lo cual tendría toda la razón de ser y se eliminarían todas las trabas mencionadas anteriormente (ya que un pago en $/€ sería equivalente a un pago off chain en BTC al igual que un pago usando LN o dentro de poco PayPal y otras pasarelas de pago). 

En cualquier caso si yo pudiera elegir, haría el patrón usando ambos, oro y BTC y así, aparte de quitar el control del dinero de las garras de los poderosos y sus corruptos lacayos los políticos, la gente podría decidir más libremente que reserva de valor utilizar.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo creo que la cosa podría ir más por la adopción de un patrón monetario pero que en vez de usar oro como referencia, use BTC. Con lo cual tendría toda la razón de ser y se eliminarían todas las trabas mencionadas anteriormente (ya que un pago en $/€ sería equivalente a un pago off chain en BTC al igual que un pago usando LN o dentro de poco PayPal y otras pasarelas de pago).
> 
> En cualquier caso si yo pudiera elegir, haría el patrón usando ambos, oro y BTC y así, aparte de quitar el control del dinero de las garras de los poderosos y sus corruptos lacayos los políticos, la gente podría decidir más libremente que reserva de valor utilizar.



La limitación de la capacidad para procesar transacciones es de tal magnitud que no tendría profundidad de mercado suficiente para formar precio. Para hacernos una idea, el COMEX realiza en un día más transacciones de las que puede procesar Bitcoin. Y hay muchos más mercados de oro en los que se realizan transacciones grandes que sirven para formar un precio mundial. Hay millones de locales (joyerías, compro oros) a nivel mundial que realizan decenas de millones de transacciones de cantidades más pequeñas.

Bitcoin puede procesar 244.000 transacciones diarias sin garantía alguna de que las transacciones vayan a ser incluidas en las siguientes actualizaciones que se producen cada diez minutos. Un medio de pago que no puede ofrecer inmediatez o al menos un tiempo máximo de espera razonable, no sirve como referencia monetaria ni presta buen servicio a sus usuarios


----------



## Gusman (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La limitación de la capacidad para procesar transacciones es de tal magnitud que no tendría profundidad de mercado suficiente para formar precio. Para hacernos una idea, el COMEX realiza en un día más transacciones de las que puede procesar Bitcoin. Y hay muchos más mercados de oro en los que se realizan transacciones grandes que sirven para formar un precio mundial. Hay millones de locales (joyerías, compro oros) a nivel mundial que realizan decenas de millones de transacciones de cantidades más pequeñas.
> 
> Bitcoin puede procesar 244.000 transacciones diarias sin garantía alguna de que las transacciones vayan a ser incluidas en las siguientes actualizaciones que se producen cada diez minutos. Un medio de pago que no puede ofrecer inmediatez o al menos un tiempo máximo de espera razonable, no sirve como referencia monetaria ni presta buen servicio a sus usuarios
> 
> Bitcoin



Completamente de acuerdo. Bitcoin no sirve como única "moneda" o medio de pago mundial, pero el oro tampoco sirve. 
Otra cosa es que se use el oro como patrón para la nueva moneda, al igual que podría usarse el patrón bitcoin.

Desde mi punto de vista el oro y bitcoin pueden hacer la misma función, reserva de valor o patrón para la nueva moneda, que por supuesto será una criptomoneda. Otra cosa es que los de siempre no quieran patrón de ningún tipo para esa nueva moneda para seguir estafando al mundo entero.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ahí tienes razón pero aún así hay muchos menos sitios físicos donde liquidar Bitcoin frente a sitios de oro.



Como Bitcoin es digital, los sitios son digitales.




Spielzeug dijo:


> El problema de BTC viene por otro lado y es la limitación a las transacciones que establece su protocolo.



Bitcoin no está pensado para ser un medio de pago en su L1, si no por qué la validación es de -+ 10 minutos. En esa capa es reserva de valor. En L2 puede servir como medio de pago pero una red centralizada siempre lo superará.


Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro, al ser físico y tangible no requiere de un validador externo a la transacción ni queda registrado en una base de datos pública.



Necesitas validar su autenticidad y eso se puedo considerar un inconveniente, aunque lo puedas hacer tu mismo, en principio. No queda registrado si la transacción es ilegal, lo cual me parece bien. Hay formas de que aunque quede registrada la transacción públicamente, el que la ha hecho siga anónimo. La base pública es ventajosa para una auditación 24/7 de cuanto Bitcoin hay de verdad, al contrario que el oro que no es auditable y te tienes que fiar de las personas más nobles y sinceras que existen.






Spielzeug dijo:


> ni podría absorber una adopción masiva por parte de la población mundial.



El oro tampoco, no ha habido adopción mundial masiva de oro nunca. El oro lo tenía la élite. La adopción masiva de Bitcoin es una paja mental, estoy de acuerdo.




Spielzeug dijo:


> Por otro lado, el BTC es un subproducto de un sistema monetario que usa como base una unidad de medida que pierde valor con el tiempo



El oro también.




Spielzeug dijo:


> lo que obliga a buscar refugios que sustituyan la función de reserva de valor que debe de tener el dinero.



Bitcoin es dinero duro y reserva de valor


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Nov 2020)

Buenisima noticia, estan montando una ofensiva al oro en toda regla... A lo mejor tenemos fiesta de fin de año


----------



## Tolagu (29 Nov 2020)

.... y en la peli de atresmierda, el Contable.....
Untitled.mov GIF


----------



## tastas (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La limitación de la capacidad para procesar transacciones es de tal magnitud que no tendría profundidad de mercado suficiente para formar precio. Para hacernos una idea, el COMEX realiza en un día más transacciones de las que puede procesar Bitcoin. Y hay muchos más mercados de oro en los que se realizan transacciones grandes que sirven para formar un precio mundial. Hay millones de locales (joyerías, compro oros) a nivel mundial que realizan decenas de millones de transacciones de cantidades más pequeñas.
> 
> Bitcoin puede procesar 244.000 transacciones diarias sin garantía alguna de que las transacciones vayan a ser incluidas en las siguientes actualizaciones que se producen cada diez minutos. Un medio de pago que no puede ofrecer inmediatez o al menos un tiempo máximo de espera razonable, no sirve como referencia monetaria ni presta buen servicio a sus usuarios



Parece que quieras desviar el tema del hilo.

Welcome to COMEX Gold Futures - CME Group

"The contract offers superior liquidity, trading the equivalent of nearly 27 million ounces daily"

Cuando dice que comercia el equivalente a 27 millones de onzas es porque el comex no hace transacciones de oro. Comercia con futuros de oro, un derivado.
Espero que estemos de acuerdo en que un derivado de oro no es oro.

Aquí se recomienda comprar oro por correo postal a tiendas alemanas. A mí me hicieron esperar dos horas para venderme un par de onzas en una extinta tienda física. ¿El oro ofrece inmediatez?


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Bitcoin no sirve como única "moneda" o medio de pago mundial, pero el oro tampoco sirve.
> Otra cosa es que se use el oro como patrón para la nueva moneda, al igual que podría usarse el patrón bitcoin.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista el oro y bitcoin pueden hacer la misma función, reserva de valor o patrón para la nueva moneda, que por supuesto será una criptomoneda. Otra cosa es que los de siempre no quieran patrón de ningún tipo para esa nueva moneda para seguir estafando al mundo entero.



Ser la base del sistema monetario significa que tanto el token como el colateral que lo representa pueden ser adquiridos por todos los actores económicos, desde los pequeños a los grandes.

Como ya he comentado, Bitcoin no tiene capacidad para procesar ni siquiera los grandes pagos que soporta el oro sin ser medio de pago cotidiano. Los pequeños pagos estarían directamente descartados. 

Para poder ser una alternativa es necesario que sea implementable de forma realista (capacidad para soportar las transacciones diarias de cualquier tamaño y una transición rápida de un sistema monetario a otro) Si no se puede implementar, es un castillo en el aire ya que no va a cumplir con las expectativas de sus inversores cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> .... y en la peli de atresmierda, el Contable.....
> Untitled.mov GIF



Lingotes de 10 oz puede ser? Y la báscula parece ser una Tanita (marca japonesa usada en joyería y por los drug dealers)


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Parece que quieras desviar el tema del hilo.
> 
> Welcome to COMEX Gold Futures - CME Group
> 
> ...



Si te asaltsn al salir de la tienda física si es inmediata la transacción, es que no ves la inmediatez porque eres un troll. 
También a una puta le pagas con limaduras de oro (le pides la lima de callos y seguro que es rápido) y es inmediata la transacción y puedes catar coño.
Tampoco no hay nada que limite las transacciones en oro, si tienes el desgravitacionador de los aliens para mover unos cuantos cientos de kilos de forma inmediata entre las tiendas bajo presion de demanda.
Es que ves todo negro.

Y un derivado del oro es bueno, igual que cuando tienes oro y baja. Te hace feliz porque puedes comprar más apalancado.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## MIP (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La limitación de la capacidad para procesar transacciones es de tal magnitud que no tendría profundidad de mercado suficiente para formar precio. Para hacernos una idea, el COMEX realiza en un día más transacciones de las que puede procesar Bitcoin. Y hay muchos más mercados de oro en los que se realizan transacciones grandes que sirven para formar un precio mundial. Hay millones de locales (joyerías, compro oros) a nivel mundial que realizan decenas de millones de transacciones de cantidades más pequeñas.
> 
> Bitcoin puede procesar 244.000 transacciones diarias sin garantía alguna de que las transacciones vayan a ser incluidas en las siguientes actualizaciones que se producen cada diez minutos. Un medio de pago que no puede ofrecer inmediatez o al menos un tiempo máximo de espera razonable, no sirve como referencia monetaria ni presta buen servicio a sus usuarios



Lo de la parte off chain de mi comentario te la has saltado ¿no?


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Lo de la parte off chain de mi comentario te la has saltado ¿no?



Todas las soluciones off chain como lighting Network requieren algún tipo de validación en la cadena de Bitcoin para poder efectuar futuras transacciones sin necesidad de inscribirlas.

Siguen siendo soluciones inviables a gran escala. Una solución que se pueda implementar requiere muchas más de 244.000 transacciones diarias.

Por mi parte dejo aquí el enésimo off topic del tema recurrente en el hilo del oro. Creo que a estas alturas todos conocen Bitcoin y saben dónde buscar información al respecto en el subforo correspondiente a criptomonedas.

Un saludo!


----------



## MIP (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todas las soluciones off chain como lighting Network requieren algún tipo de validación en la cadena de Bitcoin para poder efectuar futuras transacciones sin necesidad de inscribirlas.
> 
> Siguen siendo soluciones inviables a gran escala. Una solución que se pueda implementar requiere muchas más de 244.000 transacciones diarias.
> 
> ...



La cosa no tiene nada de off topic. Tampoco puedes hacer 244.000 transacciones por segundo con el oro, y eso no le quita un gramo de valor. 

Que diferencia hay entre un billete de papel redimible en oro y otro de igual valor redimible en Bitcoin (si es que alguien lo valora como algo en lo que redimir)

Creo que ambos activos tienen cualidades únicas e irreemplazables y no creo que uno tenga que terminar prevaleciendo sobre el otro, y más con la que se nos viene encima.

Aprovecho a poner un análisis anual del precio del oro

BullionStar Interview with SG Wealth Builder: Gold at 8 Year High


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Nov 2020)

Ojo con BTC. No tengo nada contra él, pero últimamente me lo encuentro hasta en la sopa:



El gráfico fractal de Paul Tudor Jones para el precio de Bitcoin sugiere un posible repunte explosivo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (29 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Lingotes de 10 oz puede ser? Y la báscula parece ser una Tanita (marca japonesa usada en joyería y por los drug dealers)



Error, @TomBolillo. Son de 1 kilo y se ven al menos 13-14 si es que van de a 1, le sumas las moneditas y a bote pronto hay más de 1 millón de trólares en MP. Me hizo gracia anoche, porque junto a la talegada en divisas diversas, el cajón de los lingotes llamó mi atención.


----------



## forestal92 (29 Nov 2020)

Hola, estoy en Suriname y me ofrecen oro a 40 e gramo. Como comprobar la pureza? Y como llevarlo a España?


----------



## forestal92 (29 Nov 2020)

Es el precio normal aquí.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Nov 2020)

forestal92 dijo:


> Hola, estoy en Suriname y me ofrecen oro a 40 e gramo. Como comprobar la pureza? Y como llevarlo a España?



Si es moneda, báscula y calibre. Ahí en Surinam habrán chinos "todo a 100" con básculas y calibres que no serán los mejores, pero te valen para salir del paso. También te puedes apoyar con una App que hay en la Play Store de Google y con la cual puedes comprobar el sonido que hace la moneda. La base de datos de esa App tiene registrados los sonidos de las monedas más comunes.


----------



## Gusman (29 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si es moneda, báscula y calibre. Ahí en Surinam habrán chinos "todo a 100" con básculas y calibres que no serán los mejores, pero te valen para salir del paso. También te puedes apoyar con una App que hay en la Play Store de Google y con la cual puedes comprobar el sonido que hace la moneda. La base de datos de esa App tiene registrados los sonidos de las monedas más comunes.



Me interesa. Como se llama la app?


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

La app que va muy bien y gratis es precious coin tester.
Le puedes meter manualmente los datos de oro o plata, pureza, peso y diámetro.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin no tiene capacidad para procesar ni siquiera los grandes pagos que soporta el oro



Estás mal informado en mi opinión. De que cifra estamos hablando?



Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin no tiene capacidad para procesar ni siquiera los grandes pagos que soporta el oro sin ser medio de pago cotidiano.



Parece que te contradices, según tú el oro procesa grandes pagos pero no es medio de pago cotidiano.






Spielzeug dijo:


> Ser la base del sistema monetario significa que tanto el token como el colateral que lo representa pueden ser adquiridos por todos los actores económicos, desde los pequeños a los grandes.
> 
> Como ya he comentado, Bitcoin no tiene capacidad para procesar ni siquiera los grandes pagos que soporta el oro sin ser medio de pago cotidiano. Los pequeños pagos estarían directamente descartados.
> 
> Para poder ser una alternativa es necesario que sea implementable de forma realista (capacidad para soportar las transacciones diarias de cualquier tamaño y una transición rápida de un sistema monetario a otro) Si no se puede implementar, es un castillo en el aire ya que no va a cumplir con las expectativas de sus inversores cuando llegue el momento.



Los inversores, al menos los grandes, lo usan como reserva de valor, no como medio de pago. Usarlo como medio de pago habiendo Fiat, no tiene sentido. Guardas lo que mas valor guarda, Bitcoin en este caso y gatas lo que menos, Fiat. Quien quiera usarlo como medio de pago, es libre pero Visa siempre lo hará mejor al ser centralizada.

Bitcoin no hace falta que tenga adopción mundial para que sea la mejor reserva de valor. No es todo o nada, coexistirá con los MPs y el Fiat digital, CBDCs.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Error, @TomBolillo. Son de 1 kilo y se ven al menos 13-14 si es que van de a 1, le sumas las moneditas y a bote pronto hay más de 1 millón de trólares en MP. Me hizo gracia anoche, porque junto a la talegada en divisas diversas, el cajón de los lingotes llamó mi atención.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 501100



Y el tercer cajón? Eso sí que llama la atención. Cromos de beisball, supongo, y comics raros... Está claro que el valor es subjetivo jaja


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Otro problema del oro. Es oro? Como para usarlo como medio de pago... y que no te den falsa moneda...


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

Otro inconveniente si hay que salir pitando.


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2020)

Vaya, otro más que piensa que el oro es un trasto complicado de gestionar....
Sin duda un troll indocumentado de que no va a catar coño.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Me interesa. Como se llama la app?



La app es ésta:

Bullion Test - Apps on Google Play

Pero hace ratillo que no la actualizan (aunque mí me sigue chutando bien). Pero el compañero @estupeharto ya te ha recomendado una gratis y cuya última actualización es del pasado 22 de este mes.


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Otro inconveniente si hay que salir pitando.



Amigo, sé que es un off topic pero es para confirmar una teoría del foro, tu follas mucho o poco? 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Amigo, sé que es un off topic pero es para confirmar una teoría del foro, tu follas mucho o poco?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Define mucho y poco. Follo casi cuando quiero. Ya eres el tercero que me lo pregunta en pocos días. Jajaja


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Nov 2020)

Metaleros puteros o pichas bravas abriros un hilo en el ático o en veteranos


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Define mucho y poco. Follo casi cuando quiero. Ya eres el tercero que me lo pregunta en pocos días. Jajaja



Bien, es para confirmar mi teoría de que solo los idiotas necesitan oro para catar coño.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

El problema del btc más allá de las transacciones y limitaciones, es que no se sabe ni de dónde viene ni adónde va.
Y como no está claro si cualquier día te van a pelar, lo van a prohibir, o la vas a cagar, pues tira para atrás.
De momento lo que se ve es que es altamente especulativo y oscuro.
El que quiera comprar a docenas no tiene que convencer a nadie, que compre y punto


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

Puse un post hace tiempo sobre el tema.
Para analizar monedas con aleación, hay que sumar los volúmenes de cada elemento según pureza de la moneda y densidad de cada elemento. Y la suma de volúmenes es la que tiene que marcar la báscula.
El peso que indica es la reacción al empuje hacia arriba. Y el empuje es el del volumen de agua desalojada. La densidad del agua 1 gr/cm3. 
Luego el peso en gramos = volumen en cm3


----------



## Porestar (29 Nov 2020)

forestal92 dijo:


> Es el precio normal aquí.



¿Cuánto cuesta un billete i/v a Surinam?


----------



## Porestar (29 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Otro inconveniente si hay que salir pitando.



Pero no es mala idea tener esos 10000 en oro.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La app es ésta:
> 
> Bullion Test - Apps on Google Play
> 
> Pero hace ratillo que no la actualizan (aunque mí me sigue chutando bien). Pero el compañero @estupeharto ya te ha recomendado una gratis y cuya última actualización es del pasado 22 de este mes.



El problema de Bullion test es que sólo te analiza un par de monedas. Para el resto tienes que pagar.
Mientras que la otra no tienes que pagar y además del banco de datos que tiene (numista), puedes poner tú los datos que quieras, ciñéndote al peso real de la moneda que quieres medir. Yo es lo que hago y me dejo de la base de datos, que es un poco más tedioso.


----------



## Muttley (29 Nov 2020)

[


Fukuoka San dijo:


> Y el tercer cajón? Eso sí que llama la atención. Cromos de beisball, supongo, y comics raros... Está claro que el valor es subjetivo jaja



El valor no es subjetivo.
Alemania ha repatriado su oro desde Fort Knox.
No, no ha querido cromos de béisbol, ni comics....ni siquiera dólares o papelitos de deuda US.... Quiere SU ORO.
Germany repatriates about half of its gold reserves | Today's top gold news and opinion



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Otro problema del oro. Es oro? Como para usarlo como medio de pago... y que no te den falsa moneda...



Un problema que no es un problema y pues el oro lleva como 2500 años medio de pago.

Tan solo se necesita una moneda y unas especificaciones.
Y eso se lleva haciendo desde hace milenios.
Todo el mundo sabe lo que debe pesar un aureo Romano y su diámetro y espesor.
Y lo que debe pesar los 8 escudos españoles y su diámetro y espesor
Y lo que debe pesar un soberano, 20FF o 20$ Liberty, solo por mencionar monedas que han servido de medio de pago de manera global, aceptadas en China, en la Polinesia y en Africa...a la vez.
Con una basculita y un calibre se descubre el 99,999% de las falsificaciones.
El que tenga una densidad única y unas característica fisicas únicas hace que sea imposible dar gato por liebre.
Es lo que tiene el oro y la plata, que son ÚNICOS e irrepetibles artificialmente.

De hecho es un medio de pago tan impresionantemente bueno, que incluso fue adoptado por sociedades totalmente aisladas y con mínimo comercio y contacto con el exterior como el imperio japones del sXVII. El Ryo de oro. Podían haber elegido casi cualquier otra cosa para su comercio interior....pero eligieron el oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, otro más que piensa que el oro es un trasto complicado de gestionar....
> Sin duda un troll indocumentado de que no va a catar coño.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Tengo que contar una historia por Dios..........

Ya con tanto catamiento de coño con los metales...........

Pues nada llego un dia a casa de uno, un gran copiador de moneda muy famoso en España, el tipo tiene su tallet totalmente legal, por aquellos entonces tenia tienda y vendia plata bullion a buenos precios, ademas de sus replicas, te vendia de todo, recuerdo unos candelabros magnificos que le compre de plata maziza los cuales alegraron la vista de mi madre durante muchos años, lo bueno es que cuando te vendia algo de este tipo de cosas te daba factura para probar procedencia y no se fijaba mucho en la marca o en la artesania, mas bien en el contenido de metal.

El caso es que llego y me encuentro a la guardia civil en la puerta de la tienda, me preguntan si soy el dueño que tienen que hablar conmigo, les digo que no, que acabo de hablar con el hombre y que me habia dicho que estaba alli en minutos.

Llega y le dicen que si puede atenderlos que tienen que hablar con el, yo alli desde lejos y dice el hombre si pasad todos, no pasa nada, los civiles no querian entrar, yo no queria entrar con los otros alli sin saber de que iba aquello, al final todos dentro por que el otro se empeño, gente que son de pueblo y mientras no vayas a tocarles las narices son gente acogedora.

Sacan alli unos cuadernos con fotos, que si esas monedas eran copias suyas, que habian trincado en un control rutinario a unos sujetos que portaban unas monedas y que habian estado alardeando en el puticlub del pueblo que eran monedas originales que habian encontrado y que valian miles de euros, los tios alli ciegos diciendo que eran originales y vacilando a las putas del puticlub.

Me resulto sospechosa la manera tan rara que escuche de como habian cogido a esos...........yo tenia otros pensamientos pero bueno es lo de menos.......

La cosa es que una vez trincados habian dicho que en realidad eran copias que no valian nada, que solo eran copias, que habian estado vacilando en el puticlub por que estaban ciegos.

Los expertos no lo tenian muy claro y por eso fueron directamente a casa del artesano que supustamente las habia vendido, este hombre saco sus facturas y sus troqueles para enseñarles a los guardias que eran efectivamente replicas y se ofrecio a hacer unas identicas a las que habian incautado si las necesitaban para asegurarse.

Al final resulto que si eran copias todas.

Igual si se puede catar coño con el tema de los metales jaja.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> El valor no es subjetivo.
> ...




Con el aureo las cosas son mucho mas hija putas.

Cada aureo pesa una cosa dependiendo del emperador.

Cada aureo llevado el examen al milimetro debe de tener una composicion que puede variar mucho dependiendo de lo ladron que fuera el emperador de turno, es decir un emperador ladron sumido en deudas podia meter aureos de menos de 20 kt llegado el caso mientras que uno mas legal emitia aureos de 23 kilates largos, hay aureos de casi 8 gramos y aureos de 4 gramos y pico, creo que los de alejandro severo o gordiano no pesan mucho mas de 5 gramos, en cambio tiberio son 7 gramos y pico...........


----------



## Muttley (29 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Con el aureo las cosas son mucho mas hija putas.
> 
> Cada aureo pesa una cosa dependiendo del emperador.
> 
> Cada aureo llevado el examen al milimetro debe de tener una composicion que puede variar mucho dependiendo de lo ladron que fuera el emperador de turno, es decir un emperador ladron sumido en deudas podia meter aureos de menos de 20 kt llegado el caso mientras que uno mas legal emitia aureos de 23 kilates largos, hay aureos de casi 8 gramos y aureos de 4 gramos y pico, creo que los de alejandro severo o gordiano no pesan mucho mas de 5 gramos, en cambio tiberio son 7 gramos y pico...........



No es exacto.
Los áureos van por épocas de varias décadas o incluso siglos.
Pero no de emperador a emperador. Pero vamos, que buscas un áureo de Nerón, peso y dimensiones...y ya sabes lo que debe pesar.
Por supuesto que los áureos se replican actualmente con oro de verdad porque es imposible hacerlo de otra manera para que cuadre el peso y dimensión.
Se hace con la idea de obtener un beneficio por el valor numismático. Pero eso es otro negocio. Se falsifica el valor numismático no el contenido en oro. El oro no se falsifica.
Quién replica un krugerrand? Para que cuele evidentemente.
Nadie. Porque no hay nada que cuele. Hacer un krugerrand tan fino con tungsteno para que sea medianamente pasable....es muy muy muy difícil.
Cuadrarlo todo: peso, diámetro, acuñación, aleación, sonido.
Es que simplemente con tirar el Kruger a un suelo de terrazo ya se sabe que es bueno solo por como suena. Sin medirlo. Yo lo sé por accidente


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No es exacto.
> Los áureos van por épocas de varias décadas o incluso siglos.
> Pero no de emperador a emperador. Pero vamos, que buscas un áureo de Nerón, peso y dimensiones...y ya sabes lo que debe pesar.
> Por supuesto que los áureos se replican actualmente con oro de verdad porque es imposible hacerlo de otra manera para que cuadre el peso y dimensión.
> ...



Bueno mas o menos, los aureos de cada emperador hay que mirarlos bien pues tienen un margen dentro de los mismos emperadores, no en otros, 

Tambien es verdad que lo que se quiere es sacar beneficio por antiguedad no por oro pero eso no quita que no intenten algunos hacer la hija putez ya del todo y no meter ni oro.

No obstante lo que mas me comentan en ese tipo de triquiñuelas es en monedas mas gordas tipo 8 escudos, parece que el metodo es el de hacer una lamina muy finita de oro, el material que le meten dentro de relleno no se cual es, probablemente tugsteno ?? no podria decirlo, luego esa lamina finita se envuelve en todo el otro material y un profesional lo suelda y lo pule de manera que parezca una unica pieza, si miras el exterior es oro puro, el interior es porqueria, no se si esto lo hacen con otro tipo de monedas, a mi el que me conto esto ademas de que ya no esta en este mundo me lo contaba con 8 escudos, el hombre murio de infalto el año pasado.

Tambien tengo que ser sincero con ciertas cosas, aun no siendo yo partidario de este tipo de hijo puteces posiblemente por la educacion recibida y por lo que tantas veces me dijo mi abuelo de que lo mas importante en esta vida era dormir tranquilo por las noches, yo siempre preguntaba cuando veia a esta gente por sus andanzas pues los muy bribones tenian muchisima gracia contando sus sinverguencerias.

Un compro oro una vez me dijo y confeso que le habian metido unas onzas falsas en las que le habian metido tugsteno y que habia perdido una gran cantidad de dinero eran onzas mas actuales, tipo a las monedas modernas qeu estais mencionando, estas no eran antiguas, el hombre acababa de montar su negocio y no tenia la maquina esta que hay del agua para comprobar el oro, ademas no las partio pensando en que podria venderlas mas caras si las aguantaba y vendia como moneda en lugar de llevarlas a fundir.

Es que tonterias de estas siempre me da por preguntar a todo el mundo incluso en alguna ocasion aunque no tenga ni confianza con el que estoy preguntando, te cuentan muchas anecdotas si son gente de estos sectores.


----------



## Tolagu (29 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Y el tercer cajón? Eso sí que llama la atención. Cromos de beisball, supongo, y comics raros... Está claro que el valor es subjetivo jaja



No creo que sea subjetivo. Tienen pinta de ser ejemplares únicos. De frikis tipo Sheldon Cooper. Seguro que de la misma manera que nosotros nos hemos fijado en los MP, los frikis de los comics/cromos saben el valor de eso que se ve en el tercer cajón. A raiz de la peli de ayer me he acordado de una secuencia gloriosa de una serie que además, concuerda con los tiempos actuales que están viviendo los usanos. A ver si la encuentro.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

Pues no sé por qué dices eso.
Tal vez estás confundido.
Precisamente el principio de Arquímedes habla de eso. Empuje = peso del volumen del fluido desalojado.
Y la reacción (tercera ley de Newton). Porque el empuje es hacia arriba, pero la báscula marca un peso.


----------



## racional (30 Nov 2020)

Es verdad que Bitcoin no sirve como método de pago, pero el oro menos todavía. Aunque con el Bitcoin es relativo, puedes enviar una cantidad importante a tu tarjeta recargable como la de crypto.com y ahi convertirlo a euros cuando vas a hacer compras. Y todo esto sin depender de terceros, como en una joyería, que te cobra un spread enorme al comprar y vender metales. Si tienes que sacar dinero del país, siempre será más fácil con Bitcoin, que con oro. Así que es evidente que para la gente corriente, la cryptomoneda es más práctica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Nov 2020)

Pues tiene pinta de irse a los 1400 euros esta misma semana.


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Nov 2020)

*Observatorio de la inflación global: el caso del oro como dinero futuro*

_Escrito por Alasdair Macleod a través de Goldmoney.com,_

_Este artículo postula que las *monedas fiduciarias están en el camino de la hiperinflación* y analiza la evidencia en los precios de los activos financieros y las materias primas. Hasta ahora, el oro ha tenido un rendimiento notablemente inferior, lo que indica que las primeras señales de hiperinflación se limitan a las criptomonedas, cuyos participantes entienden ampliamente la degradación fiduciaria, a las acciones que reflejan el deseo de no mantener saldos de efectivo y depósitos, y en el comercio internacional, donde los precios de las materias primas de todas las franjas han subido de precio.

Dado que las *primeras advertencias de hiperinflación de la oferta monetaria están aquí,* el artículo analiza las cualidades requeridas de una moneda sólida para reemplazar las monedas fiduciarias._








[...]

Algunas de las razones comúnmente expuestas para negar un problema de inflación están notablemente centradas en el dinero fiduciario. Por ejemplo, una afirmación de que el aumento de las criptomonedas y los mercados de valores son burbujas especulativas y no son indicativos de inestabilidad monetaria. Es casi seguro que hay verdad en esto, con un gran elemento de inversión siempre dedicado a perseguir tendencias en lugar de basarse en la razón. Pero aquellos que opinan que es solo especulación no reciben la señal de que lo que podrían describir como especulación injustificada es una advertencia temprana de las consecuencias de la inflación monetaria. Estos son los comentaristas financieros que no se dan cuenta de que, de cualquier forma de dinero, solo el dinero sólido puede reflejar verdaderamente un valor objetivo sostenible.

Esto nos lleva al dinero metálico, el oro y la plata que la gente siempre ha dejado de pagar cuando los reyes, emperadores y gobiernos no logran mantener sus alternativas sin respaldo. En la Figura 1, la plata se ha incluido en la categoría de productos básicos, porque con la relación oro / plata de aproximadamente 77 veces, no se le asigna un precio por sus cualidades monetarias. Eso puede cambiar. Hasta que lo haga, deberíamos considerar la posición del oro como el dinero supremo, mientras que la plata sigue cotizando como un metal industrial, una situación que, no obstante, debe mantenerse bajo revisión. Además, si los gobiernos van a detener el colapso de sus monedas, eso solo se puede hacer movilizando las reservas de oro del banco central para respaldarlas, o alternativamente vinculando sus monedas a otra que sea totalmente convertible en oro a opción de cada tenedor.

Aparte de otros obstáculos importantes, aquellos que creen que las criptomonedas reemplazarán al oro cuando el fiat muera tienen el problema de explicar cómo el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas serán sancionadas como dinero por gobiernos que no tienen ninguna en sus reservas monetarias. En cambio, actualmente están diseñando sus propias monedas digitales del banco central, a través de las cuales, esperan, pueden controlar la actividad económica y, en última instancia, los precios. En todo caso, frente a la innovación tecnológica, se ven estimulados por la determinación de mantener el control de todas las formas de moneda por sí mismos.

La mejor esperanza para las criptomonedas parece ser que el fiat siga existiendo y, como el peso argentino, nunca muera del todo. Cuando pase, o al menos cuando los planificadores se den cuenta de que su batalla está perdida y que para evitar un colapso monetario completo deben introducir un respaldo adecuado para su moneda, entonces, los estados tienen el poder y los medios para garantizar que el dinero sólido esté disponible dentro de cuestión de semanas. El único medio de intercambio sólido que pueden utilizar es lo que tienen a mano, y son sus reservas de oro. Por supuesto, si los gobiernos no respaldan sus monedas de manera convincente o no controlan sus gastos, necesarios para mantener el respaldo del oro de manera creíble, las criptomonedas podrían tener una breve extensión como reservas de valor.


Dejando a un lado el tema de las criptomonedas, la historia de colapsos en el poder adquisitivo del dinero fiduciario nos permite clasificar las reservas de riqueza. Lo mejor siempre ha sido el oro u otras monedas respetables respaldadas por oro y totalmente aceptadas por el público como sustitutos del oro. Esta vez, no hay ninguno, por lo que debe ser oro físico. Como se señaló anteriormente, el derrocamiento del dinero fiduciario empobrece al sector privado hasta que no queda riqueza para transferir por este medio. En consecuencia, el poder adquisitivo del oro aumenta para reflejar su escasez relativa en comparación con los bienes de capital y de consumo en manos de vendedores en dificultades que al mismo tiempo rechazan la moneda del gobierno. Solo entonces podremos clasificar los bienes de capital entre sí. Las propiedades residenciales y las fincas rurales que producen alimentos ocupan un lugar destacado en la lista,

Pero estos activos solo aumentan medidos en la moneda del gobierno que se deprecia rápidamente. Cuando la marca de papel en Alemania comenzó su colapso final en 1923, se podía adquirir una casa grande en una zona elegante de Berlín por 100 dólares, a 20,67 dólares la onza de oro, el equivalente a poco menos de cinco onzas. De manera similar, se podían adquirir propiedades en el campo por cantidades ridículamente pequeñas de moneda extranjera respaldada en oro.


Completo en inglés: Global Inflation Watch - The Case For Gold As Future Money


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Un problema que no es un problema y pues el oro lleva como 2500 años medio de pago.



Revisa la lógica elemental. Que lleve mucho tiempo no significa que sea buen medio de pago ahora. No digo que sea absolutamente malo, es mejor que la sal y peor que Bitcoin. 



Muttley dijo:


> El valor no es subjetivo.



El que nadie haya comentado el tercer cajón lo demuestra. Para nadie de aquí el tercer cajón tiene valor, ergo... el valor es subjetivo a cada persona y circunstancia.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Nov 2020)

Tengo ganas de ver las guerras que habrá en el futuro, todos loa paises luchando por hacerse con los bitcoins de paises enemigos, grupos se operaciones especiales asaltando camaras acorazadas para llevarse un usb.

Desde luego que el conforero que ha venido a este hilo a comentar las maravillas de Bitcoin (ojo que lo ha comparado con Google, Amazon, Tesla..) está totalmente convencido y me parece genial, pero este no es lugar así que por favor deje de ensuciar y haga lo propio, que es crear un hilo para debatir o usar uno de los que muy probablemente ya haya abiertos.


----------



## Muttley (30 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Revisa la lógica elemental. Que lleve mucho tiempo no significa que sea buen medio de pago ahora. No digo que sea absolutamente malo, es mejor que la sal y peor que Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> El que nadie haya comentado el tercer cajón lo demuestra. Para nadie de aquí el tercer cajón tiene valor, ergo... el valor es subjetivo a cada persona y circunstancia.



Pasando por alto el tufillo perdonavidas y ligeramente despectivo de tu comentario.
El oro no es que sea bueno, es que es el mejor.
Hasta que no venga otro, esté otros 2500 años , sea aceptado y adoptado en todas las culturas a lo largo de un periodo similar. El Bitcoin? No lo sé, ya veremos. Tiene todavía siglos por delante para demostrar.
De momento en una selva en Papua no lo aceptan como medio de pago. El oro si.

El valor no es subjetivo en un sistema social medianamente complejo.
El oro ha movido el mundo, ha provocado guerras, asesinatos, en cualquier época y en cualquier lugar.
La única razón es que es valioso per se. El hombre que no lo tiene lo ambiciona y el que lo tiene lo preserva y lo intenta aumentar. En cualquier circunstancia. Dentro de las leyes y las convenciones sociales y muchas veces fuera de ellas

Incluso en las fantasías del hombre siempre está presente. De qué está hecho el anillo único del Señor de los anillos? O los dados de la suerte de Han Solo?
Y aparece como medio de pago en Star Trek, Harry Potter...
Ni imaginando mundos lejanos de naves, magia y dragones. Donde hay hombres....hay oro.
Y en todas tiene valor.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pasando por alto el tufillo perdonavidas y ligeramente despectivo de tu comentario.
> El oro no es que sea bueno, es que es el mejor.
> Hasta que no venga otro, esté otros 2500 años , sea aceptado y adoptado en todas las culturas a lo largo de un periodo similar. El Bitcoin? No lo sé, ya veremos. Tiene todavía siglos por delante para demostrar.
> De momento en una selva en Papua no lo aceptan como medio de pago. El oro si.
> ...



El dinero (ORO) y los coños siempre han movido el mundo, luego ya hay una edad en que algunos hombres no quieren saber nada de coños, pero les sigue gustando atesorar oro.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pasando por alto el tufillo perdonavidas y ligeramente despectivo de tu comentario.
> El oro no es que sea bueno, es que es el mejor.
> Hasta que no venga otro, esté otros 2500 años , sea aceptado y adoptado en todas las culturas a lo largo de un periodo similar. El Bitcoin? No lo sé, ya veremos. Tiene todavía siglos por delante para demostrar.
> De momento en una selva en Papua no lo aceptan como medio de pago. El oro si.
> ...



Si no te digo yo que el oro esté mal, que a mi también me gusta.

Hasta el más goldbug lo acepta como medio de pago por su oro.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Si hubiera que elegir entre estas dos opciones a la fuerza.
Oro o bitcoin. Cuál de los dos mantendrá su valor actual dentro de 25 años.
Si pierdes pagas con la vida. Si aciertas sigues viviendo y te dan unos lingotes.
¿Elegirían bitcoin sus defensores actuales? (he puesto 25 años para dar vidilla, y porque si pongo más estarán todos calvos)
Ahora decid que sí, que es gratis.


----------



## romanillo (30 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> A vale, tu eres romanillo, me dicen que soy una multi tuya




Si soy algún tipo de Dios del foro, estoy en todos lados y tengo bilocación, soy San Romanillo.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Tampoco te vengas arriba, más bien eres su A. toRomanillo pasado


----------



## romanillo (30 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tampoco te vengas arriba, más bien eres su A. toRomanillo pasado




Te la dedico a ti especialmente pero a todos aquellos que no me hicieron caso y compraron plata y oro en máximos históricos.ç

Hoy para mi es un día especial hoy veré el precio de la plata por la noche, podre vivir lo que las vacunas nos rebajaran cuando el sol ya se esconde.

Al despertar ya sabremos algo que vosotros decíais que no podría pasar.

Descubriré que el oro y la plata son mejores cuando están a menos de lo que vosotros comprasteis.

lalallalalalala allalalallallalala lalalalallalalla

Sera sera esta noche ideal con la plata por debajo de 20 euros onza, podre reír soñar y bailar disfrutando vuestra ruina.

Que pasara, que misterios habrán puede ser mi gran noche.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Nov 2020)

@romanillo , what you gonna do si eso ahora aguanta bien el soporte de Depeche (21,50 $) y se va de nuevo pa' arriba? Te pasarías a recoger tu owned o ya te pierdes y hasta la próxima caída de al menos -2% no volverías a aparecer?


----------



## romanillo (30 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo , what you gonna do si eso ahora aguanta bien el soporte de Depeche (21,50 $) y se va de nuevo pa' arriba? Te pasarías a recoger tu owned o ya te pierdes y hasta la próxima caída de al menos -2% no volverías a aparecer?




Sabes que va a seguir cayendo a plomo.

En cuanto nombrar a Depeche, dio tantos pronósticos que cual coges de ellos ?

Que si va a subir a 40, que si mejor baja a 22 por que es soporte y luego ya sube, que si sube a 34 y luego ya vemos el tema de los 40.

Cada día decía una cosa, incluso logre o eso pienso hacerle cambiar sus pronósticos varias veces.

Yo no se de soportes ni leches, solo se que va a caer poco a poco y que en esas caídas habrá pequeñas subidas para engañar a gacelas que quieran entrar pensando que subirá mucho.

Caerá 2 euros y luego subirá 3 para luego bajar 5, llega a 20 pues subirá a 22 para que mucha gente entre y luego volverá a bajar a 17 o 18, así infinitamente.

Cuando por fin la tengan a precio lógico que podría ser perfectamente el de los 14 o 15 euros onza por mucho tiempo para ir aprovisionando la volverán a bajar a 11 o 12 euros con motivo de comprar hasta reventar los almacenes que tengan y que las provisiones salgan hasta por las ventanas de no poder ya guardar tanta plata, ese sera el momento en el que vuelvan a subir la onza a 30 euros y si hace falta incluso mas, así volverán a vender a 30 euros lo que compraron por menos de 15.

Unos pocos desgraciados que sigan estos consejos podrán sacarse unos miles de euros, en cambio los millonarios que utilizan estos mercados sacan millones, por eso son millonarios no ?


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Si todos sabemos que sube y baja @A toromanillo pasado
Pero decir que "ayer bajó, ya vos dije"
"ayer subió, ya vos dije"
Coño, para ese viaje no hacen falta alforjas.
Por eso, a toro pasado, tu eres el dios A toromanillo pasado. 
Que a mí me da igual que suba o baje, yo soy más de la bonoloto.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Nov 2020)

Que pasa con este pobre rumano.. preferís ridiculizarlo a ignorarlo? Jaja


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Nov 2020)

Una pregunta a los que seguís la evolución del precio del dólar y del oro.
La subida que está habiendo esta tarde de ambos, no es lo normal, ¿o sí?
¿Ha habido otra manipulación este noviembre?


----------



## Porestar (30 Nov 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Que pasa con este pobre rumano.. preferís ridiculizarlo a ignorarlo? Jaja



Si ignoro a romanillo, ¿qué hago con todos los que decían que algo así no iba a pasar?


----------



## protocolocon (30 Nov 2020)

Yo lo que sigo viendo es que una onza de oro en coininvest sigue teniendo 100 pavos de diferencia sobre el spot... En años pasados esto no pasaba...


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sabes que va a seguir cayendo a plomo.
> 
> En cuanto nombrar a Depeche, dio tantos pronósticos que cual coges de ellos ?
> 
> ...



Todos los mercados están manipulados. Cuando baja a mínimos hay que echarle huevos y comprar lo que estés dispuesto a perder. Ir siempre a largo y nunca vender en pérdidas. Por cierto el análisis técnico no vale para nada, el mercado se mueve por pooles de liquidez. Lo que quiere decir que si hay más que van a liquidar sus cuentas en long, lo bajan y al revés. Lo hacen con boots de alta frecuencia, resumiendo.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (30 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta de irse a los 1400 euros esta misma semana.



No caerá esa breva para cuando cobre la paga extra...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Si ignoro a romanillo, ¿qué hago con todos los que decían que algo así no iba a pasar?



Ignóralos cuando vuelva a subir


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Nov 2020)

Oro a día de hoym y mi teoría de los brotes verdes.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Elegirían bitcoin sus defensores actuales?



Sí, aunque nada está exento de riesgo.


----------



## kikepm (30 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Todos los mercados están manipulados. Cuando baja a mínimos hay que echarle huevos y comprar lo que estés dispuesto a perder. Ir siempre a largo y nunca vender en pérdidas. Por cierto el análisis técnico no vale para nada, el mercado se mueve por pooles de liquidez. Lo que quiere decir que si hay más que van a liquidar sus cuentas en long, lo bajan y al revés. *Lo hacen con boots de alta frecuencia, resumiendo.*



Esto que remarco en negrita, ¿cómo lo hacen exactamente? Es decir, como pueden los boots de alta frecuencia obligar a los long a liquidar sus cuentas...

En mi opinión, es fácil desmontar todas estas teorías conspirativas sobre la manipulación basada en el trading de alta frecuencia.

Pero siempre estoy dispuesto a aprender, si alguien es capaz de explicar y no sólo hacer afirmaciones sin una base argumental. Por supuesto, si el que afirma también está dispuesto a ser convencido de su error.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

protocolocon dijo:


> Yo lo que sigo viendo es que una onza de oro en coininvest sigue teniendo 100 pavos de diferencia sobre el spot... En años pasados esto no pasaba...




En años pasados podia haber una diferencia de 1,50 euros a 2 euros como mucho, recuerdo de estar haciendo mis cuentas en la tienda de degussa para ver que me traia mas cuenta y pensando si me cogia el lingote de 20 gramos a 700 y poco euros para que no me hicieran factura a mi nombre o si me daba igual y cogia la onza o los 50 gramos que traian mas cuenta..........

Malos ratos le he hecho pasar al pobre vigilante cuando veia al niñato vestido de chandal en la puerta durante largo rato.............


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto que remarco en negrita, ¿cómo lo hacen exactamente? Es decir, como pueden los boots de alta frecuencia obligar a los long a liquidar sus cuentas...
> 
> En mi opinión, es fácil desmontar todas estas teorías conspirativas sobre la manipulación basada en el trading de alta frecuencia.
> 
> Pero siempre estoy dispuesto a aprender, si alguien es capaz de explicar y no sólo hacer afirmaciones sin una base argumental. Por supuesto, si el que afirma también está dispuesto a ser convencido de su error.



Mia a ver si te cuadra la explicación.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sabes que va a seguir cayendo a plomo.
> 
> En cuanto nombrar a Depeche, dio tantos pronósticos que cual coges de ellos ?
> 
> ...



Tano, no sé, no lo veo. Ayer tocó los 21,86$ (ni siquiera llegó a los 21,50$ que Depeche clavó en septiembre) y de ahí vuelta pa' rriba (23,10$ ahora mismo) y la reliquia bárbara que no se come parece que se nos quiere ir a los 1800$ again. Ojo que si acaba el año sin que tengamos la plata a 18$ y el oro a 1400$ cómo has pronosticado perderías la poca credibilidad que te pueda quedar.


----------



## Membroza (1 Dic 2020)

Es buen momento para cargar oro.

Elementos de correlación negativa más fuerte con el oro (de más a menos):
* Tipos de interés reales: 10 years US TIPS Yield
* U.S. Dollar Index (DXY)


----------



## kikepm (1 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Mia a ver si te cuadra la explicación.



He visto hasta el minuto 26 y, o bien yo soy un zoquete, o lo que cuenta no es una explicación de nada.

Para los que no lo hayan visto, 

1. el video explica bajadas en BTC como consecuencia de actividad de trading de alta frecuencia, y muestra gráficas en que se ve gran actividad vendedora (tanto como 800 trades en un segundo) en TF de segundos.

2. Luego, hace una buena explicación de lo que viene a ser la especulación, que según el es aquella parte del mercado que opera sin conocimiento objetivo, que especula (incluye el trading de noticias, el AT, y otros).

3. Y finalmente, hasta donde he llegado, muestra al CEO de una blue chip que explica que hay ineficiencias en los precios de BTC, que han aprovechado para arbitrar en 2017, lo que le ha permitido realizar grandes ganancias.



Salvo que en los siguientes 26 minutos, cuente algo nuevo, esto no es una explicación de que el trading de alta frecuencia sea la causa de que los long tengan que liquidar sus cuentas a pérdidas.

En primer lugar, en 1 lo que se muestran son derivados sobre BTC, no operativa sobre BTC. Obviamente, nadie puede operar sobre BTC en alta frecuencia, por la propia naturaleza de la cadena de bloques y la escritura de un bloque cada 10 minutos.

Lo que se ve en 1 es exactamente *operativa en corto masiva, que hunde la cotización*. Esto se puede hacer con HFT o *llamando por teléfono a tu broker para que ponga 1 millón de órdenes de venta* al precio X.

Por último, ¿que tendrá que ver el arbitraje hecho con HFT con que la cotización se hunda por operaciones en corto masivas?


No se, me da que tu (y el del video) no sabes lo que es el HFT.


Sigo esperando una explicación.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> He visto hasta el minuto 26 y, o bien yo soy un zoquete, o lo que cuenta no es una explicación de nada.
> 
> Para los que no lo hayan visto,
> 
> ...



Sigue escuchando el resto del video. Lo explica y lo demuestra con subidas y bajadas concretas. Igual no estás de acuerdo. Yo aprendí de trading y mi aprendizaje sirvió para dejar de tradear.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Obviamente, nadie puede operar sobre BTC en alta frecuencia, por la propia naturaleza de la cadena de bloques y la escritura de un bloque cada 10 minutos.



El trading de BTC no se hace realmente sobre la cadena de bloques, se hace en una exchange sobre BTC "ficticios' por llamarlos de alguna manera.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

Estos datos me parecen interesantes. Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cuales la inflación real del Euro.


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Estos datos me parecen interesantes. Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cuales la inflación real del Euro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 502591
> Ver archivo adjunto 502592
> ...



Fíjate en que esa web no pasa de los 20 años en realidad, no la pasa a pesetas, tienes que hacerlo en dólares


----------



## Chefrufus (1 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro aunque no soy nuevo.
Tenía otra cuenta desde el año pasado con nombre de ususario Ricardgar pero por problemas con el correo electrónico de dicha cuenta, he abierto otra nueva.
Hace semanas que la abrí pero he permanecido en el anonimato hasta el día de hoy.
Espero ir compartiendo y desvelando con vosotros el devenir de la economía y de los MP´s.
Dado mis limitados conocimientos en el área económica me voy informando con vuestras aportaciones así como de analistas varios.
Quisiera compartir con vosotros un video de Pablo Gil hablando en exclusiva del oro.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Estos datos me parecen interesantes. Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cuales la inflación real del Euro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 502591
> Ver archivo adjunto 502592
> ...




Debo andar un poco espeso, porque no entiendo de donde salen las cifras en verde...


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Debo andar un poco espeso, porque no entiendo de donde salen las cifras en verde...



La diferencia entre el precio de hace exactamente x años y el actual.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia entre el precio de hace exactamente x años y el actual.



Si restas precio más bajo de precio actual no sale la cifra verde.

Y el porcentaje se corresponde mucho menos...


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por lo que veo y me han comentado ya somos unos cuantos asi o problemas parecidos. Yo hace 2 dias era otro.No hace falta ser muy listo para saber cual era mi anterior nick, solo hay que mirar mis gustos y ver lo que pido en el post de compra-venta.
> Un saludo



Lo sabía pero no quería decir nada por si era por discreción en la operación...
Pero me llamó la atención el nick.... ¿es la proporción que tienes/tendrías o es el valor a final de mes ?


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si restas precio más bajo de precio actual no sale la cifra verde.
> 
> Y el porcentaje se corresponde mucho menos...



No he dicho que hagas eso.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Ok. pues a ver si alguien explica el origen de las cifras en verde...


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ok. pues a ver si alguien explica el origen de las cifras en verde...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 502755



Repito:
La diferencia entre el precio de hace exactamente x años y el actual.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Repito:
> La diferencia entre el precio de hace exactamente x años y el actual.



Vamos a ver...

47,96 (precio supuestamente actual) - 28,04 (precio en 10 años más bajo) = 19,92 no *14,09*

47,96 (precio supuestamente actual) - 8,90 (precio en 20 años más bajo) = 39,06 no *38,03*

Por otro lado, tomando como ejemplo los datos de 20 años, si la cifra 8,90 es el precio más bajo, el precio actual (47,96) es un 538% de 8,90,* no el 383% que figura en la tabla.


@Porestar HAZME TU LAS CUENTAS, QUE NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA.




*


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> 47,96 (precio supuestamente actual) - 28,04 (precio en 10 años más bajo) = 19,92 no *14,09*
> 
> ...



Restas al precio actual el precio que tenía el 1 de diciembre de 2010, por ej., y te sale el número verde.


----------



## timi (1 Dic 2020)

que ha paxado ,,, al raphael se le ha roto la bola de cristal? el hijo puta , donde pone el precio pone la onza ,,,que cabrón


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Dic 2020)

Plata casi el 6% arriba @romanillo


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo , what you gonna do si eso ahora aguanta bien el soporte de Depeche (21,50 $) y se va de nuevo pa' arriba? Te pasarías a recoger tu owned o ya te pierdes y hasta la próxima caída de al menos -2% no volverías a aparecer?





romanillo dijo:


> Sabes que va a seguir cayendo a plomo.
> 
> En cuanto nombrar a Depeche, dio tantos pronósticos que cual coges de ellos ?
> 
> ...





TomBolillo dijo:


> Tano, no sé, no lo veo. Ayer tocó los 21,86$ (ni siquiera llegó a los 21,50$ que Depeche clavó en septiembre) y de ahí vuelta pa' rriba (23,10$ ahora mismo) y la reliquia bárbara que no se come parece que se nos quiere ir a los 1800$ again. Ojo que si acaba el año sin que tengamos la plata a 18$ y el oro a 1400$ cómo has pronosticado perderías la poca credibilidad que te pueda quedar.





timi dijo:


> que ha paxado ,,, al raphael se le ha roto la bola de cristal? el hijo puta , donde pone el precio pone la onza ,,,que cabrón



Vamos a animar @romanillo (a.k.a. Raphael) a ver si sale de su chabola siempre bajista:


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Restas al precio actual el precio que tenía el 1 de diciembre de 2010, por ej., y te sale el número verde.



Lo miro en dólares porque en 2000 no había Euros.
Tampoco entiendo por qué @Fukuoka San lo pone en gramos. cuando esto siempre se mide en OZ Troy...

El 1 Dic de 2000 el oro estaba a 269 USD.

Hoy 1 Dic 2020 el oro está a 1814 USD.

Eso es una subida del 674%. ¿Entonces que cojones pinta ahí ese 383%???







¿NADIE MÁS VE QUE ESAS TABLAS NO TIENEN NINGUNA COHERENCIA EN NINGUNO DE SUS RANGOS TEMPORALES?


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo miro en dólares porque en 2000 no había Euros.
> Tampoco entiendo por qué @Fukuoka San lo pone en gramos. cuando esto siempre se mide en OZ Troy...
> 
> El 1 Dic de 2000 el oro estaba a 269 USD.
> ...



A mí a 20 años me sale 1816 - 269 = 1547 Todo correcto.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> A mí a 20 años me sale 1816 - 269 = 1547 Todo correcto.



Todo correcto?

Ahora solo falta que me encajes en la tabla ese 1547 tan correcto que te sale. Y sobretodo el *383%*.

Gracias.


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todo correcto?
> 
> Ahora solo falta que me encajes en la tabla ese 1547 tan correcto que te sale. Y sobretodo el *383%*.
> 
> Gracias.



A mí la página me muestra un 573%. Todo correcto.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Todos los mercados están manipulados. Cuando baja a mínimos hay que echarle huevos y comprar lo que estés dispuesto a perder. Ir siempre a largo y nunca vender en pérdidas. Por cierto el análisis técnico no vale para nada, el mercado se mueve por pooles de liquidez. Lo que quiere decir que si hay más que van a liquidar sus cuentas en long, lo bajan y al revés. Lo hacen con boots de alta frecuencia, resumiendo.



¡Qué fácil: nunca vender en pérdidas! ¿Como no se me había ocurrido antes? 

Si nunca vendes en pérdidas, solo en ganancias, nunca pierdes y siempre ganas. 

Mañana mismo empiezo una nueva vida.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> He visto hasta el minuto 26 y, o bien yo soy un zoquete, o lo que cuenta no es una explicación de nada.
> 
> Para los que no lo hayan visto,
> 
> ...



Creo que todo va de palos y sombrajos.


AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por lo que veo y me han comentado ya somos unos cuantos asi o problemas parecidos. Yo hace 2 dias era otro.No hace falta ser muy listo para saber cual era mi anterior nick, solo hay que mirar mis gustos y ver lo que pido en el post de compra-venta.
> Un saludo



Llámeme suspicaz, pero al igual que el compañero estupeharto, sospechaba que era usted. No es que los aficionados a las delicatessen del tipo “ 1/10 oz BIMETALICA de Panda Proff 1995 gradada por NGC en un minimo de PF68” sean legión por estos lares.  
Bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2020)

Buenas noches puteros.
Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir putas para pagar con limaduras de oro?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Buenas noches puteros.
> Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir putas para pagar con limaduras de oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Preguntale a tu madre....

Lo siento lo dejaste a huevo y soy débil.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Preguntale a tu madre....
> 
> Lo siento lo dejaste a huevo y soy débil.





Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿NADIE MÁS VE QUE ESAS TABLAS NO TIENEN NINGUNA COHERENCIA EN NINGUNO DE SUS RANGOS TEMPORALES?



Es un truño como un puño ese resultado.... becarios....


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es un truño como un puño ese resultado.... becarios....



Pues D. Porestar lo ve bien, no se si es que se hace el tonto o en realidad es mala persona...


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Creo que todo va de palos y sombrajos.



Lo que no tengo claro es el ratio palos/sombrajo con respecto al ratio sombrajos/varapalos


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues D. Porestar lo ve bien, no se si es que se hace el tonto o en realidad es mala persona...



No sabría decirte

Igual anda confundido, o que explique su argumento.
Pero vaya, que sacar un % es una división. No hay margen de error


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Buenas noches puteros.
> Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir putas para pagar con limaduras de oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




No te metas con todos los puteros que yo tambien estoy cercano a posiciones tuyas, me hayo en un mar entre unos y otros, por eso en ocasiones me dicen que si soy este o que soy el otro.

Una rumana una vez me dijo de pagarle con plata, esto es veridico.

hace muchos años, muchos cuando el oro no valia nada otra chica ofrecia sexo por oro, le daba igual lo que le llevaras, imagino que luego lo mal venderia, nunca pague con estos metales pero anecdotas hay.

Bueno que cojones si que pague, aunque no fue pago como tal........ las novias cuando era jovencillo la tactica de la alianza de plata con su nombre era buenisima para pillar cacho, lo mejor es que salia barata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Buenas noches puteros.
> Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir putas para pagar con limaduras de oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Por cierto he de decir que fui un pionero en el foro en contar como se podia follar gratis invirtiendo en limaduras de oro, aqui dejo el mensaje que escribi como prueba.

Follar gratis si es posible.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia entre el precio de hace exactamente x años y el actual.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo por qué @Fukuoka San lo pone en gramos. cuando esto siempre se mide en OZ Troy...



Porque no soy sajón y me aclaro mejor en gramos y kilos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¡Qué fácil: nunca vender en pérdidas! ¿Como no se me había ocurrido antes?
> 
> Si nunca vendes en pérdidas, solo en ganancias, nunca pierdes y siempre ganas.
> 
> Mañana mismo empiezo una nueva vida.



Jaja no te creas que es fácil, pero acepto la crítica irónica. De hecho el consejo de los expertos es que vendas en cuanto tienes mínimas pérdidas, no lo discuto, pero a mí la estrategia de NUNCA vender en pérdidas me ha funcionado hasta ahora. Aunque claro, nunca compré Popular...

Igual el truco es hacerlo con dinero que nunca necesitarás, a no ser que haya hiper inflación.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Buenas noches puteros.
> Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir putas para pagar con limaduras de oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Mal, quedé con una y canceló la cita media hora antes, no es ironía. Me dijo que oro o nada, si es ironía esto último.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es un truño como un puño ese resultado.... becarios....



Expliquesé. A ver si es que el oro no iguala la inflación...


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues D. Porestar lo ve bien, no se si es que se hace el tonto o en realidad es mala persona...





estupeharto dijo:


> No sabría decirte
> 
> Igual anda confundido, o que explique su argumento.
> Pero vaya, que sacar un % es una división. No hay margen de error



Vamos a ver, si lo pongo a 20 años la gráfica empieza el 13 de diciembre (ignoro por qué esos días de desfase) a $269.6. Ahora marca $1815.15. En la tablita el número verde es $+1,546.25 (573.54%). Haced las operaciones y decidme qué está mal.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Dic 2020)

Multa y aquí no ha pasado nada.
El dólar en mínimos y el oro el otro día en caída. Tal vez se les acabe el chiringuito. Tal vez...


*JP Morgan pagará un acuerdo récord para resolver el caso de 'spoofing' contra 15 comerciantes*

JPMorgan Chase & Co.admitió irregularidades y acordó pagar más de $ 920 millones para resolver los reclamos de las autoridades estadounidenses de manipulación del mercado que involucran dos de las mesas de operaciones del banco, la mayor sanción jamás vinculada a la práctica ilegal conocida como suplantación de identidad.

Durante ocho años , 15 operadores del banco más grande de EE. UU. Causaron pérdidas de más de 300 millones de dólares a otros participantes en los mercados de metales preciosos y del Tesoro, según documentos judiciales del martes. JPMorgan admitió su responsabilidad por las acciones de los comerciantes. El Departamento de Justicia presentó dos cargos de fraude electrónico contra la empresa matriz del banco, pero acordó aplazar el enjuiciamiento relacionado con los cargos, en virtud de un acuerdo de tres años que requiere que el banco informe al gobierno sobre sus esfuerzos de remediación y cumplimiento.

El acuerdo incluyó nuevos detalles sobre la suplantación de identidad en la mesa de bonos del Tesoro del banco, que estaba ocurriendo al mismo tiempo que la supuesta manipulación del mercado en la mesa de metales preciosos del banco. Cinco operadores en la mesa de bonos del Tesoro manipularon los precios de los contratos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, así como la negociación de pagarés y bonos en el mercado secundario, durante ocho años, según el acuerdo, lo que provocó pérdidas de 106 millones de dólares a otras partes del mercado. Ninguno de esos comerciantes ha sido acusado públicamente.

Los miembros de ese grupo discutieron abiertamente sus estrategias ilegales a través de chats, y un comerciante escribió en seis ocasiones que estaba "engañando" al mercado, según la declaración de hechos del gobierno. Otro operador de bonos del Tesoro, en un chat de noviembre de 2012, describió su éxito en mover el mercado engañando a los operadores de alta frecuencia: "un poco de deslumbramiento para modificar los algos ..."

El acuerdo también pone fin a la investigación criminal del banco que llevó a que media docena de empleados fueran acusados por supuestamente manipular el precio de los futuros de oro y plata de 2008 a 2016. Dos se declararon culpables, y tres comerciantes y un ex vendedor de JPMorgan están esperando. juicio. En total, según el acuerdo de liquidación, 10 operadores de JPMorgan causaron pérdidas de 206 millones de dólares a otras partes del mercado.

El prestamista con sede en Nueva York pagará la mayor multa monetaria jamás impuesta por la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos, incluida una multa de 436,4 millones de dólares, 311,7 millones de dólares en restitución y más de 172 millones de dólares en restitución, según un comunicado de la CFTC. La CFTC dijo que su orden reconocerá y compensará los pagos de restitución y devolución hechos al Departamento de Justicia y la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores. La resolución del Departamento de Justicia requiere que se reserven más de $ 300 millones de la multa para cubrir a las víctimas potenciales que podrían solicitar ayuda a través del gobierno.

“Durante casi una década, un número significativo de comerciantes y personal de ventas de JPMorgan ignoraron abiertamente las leyes estadounidenses que sirven para proteger contra actividades ilegales en el mercado”, dijo el subdirector a cargo William F. Sweeney Jr. de la oficina local del FBI en Nueva York.

JPMorgan, en un comunicado, dijo que no espera ninguna interrupción del servicio a los clientes como resultado de las resoluciones.

“La conducta de las personas a las que se hace referencia en las resoluciones de hoy es inaceptable y ya no están en la firma”, dijo Daniel Pinto, copresidente de JPMorgan. "Apreciamos que el DOJ haya reconocido los considerables recursos que hemos dedicado a los controles internos, incluidas las mejoras en las políticas de cumplimiento, los sistemas de vigilancia y los programas de capacitación".

Según el acuerdo, el banco debe cooperar con las investigaciones y los enjuiciamientos en curso del gobierno. Eso incluye hacer que los empleados actuales y anteriores estén disponibles para entrevistas o testimonios.

JPMorgan puso al menos a cuatro miembros de la operación de bonos del Tesoro en licencia a principios de este año. Las salidas estaban relacionadas con la investigación, según una persona familiarizada con el asunto. El acuerdo no identificó a los cinco comerciantes de bonos del Tesoro y no está claro si el gobierno emprenderá alguna acción legal contra alguno de los comerciantes a los que se hace referencia en el acuerdo.

En un par de transacciones, los fiscales alegaron en la acusación contra los individuos que un comerciante de JPMorgan estaba engañando al mercado de futuros de oro y plata mientras realizaba transacciones por dos fondos de cobertura. El gobierno se refirió a los fondos como "clientes clave" que proporcionaron "importantes fuentes de ingresos e inteligencia de mercado" para el departamento de metales preciosos. No nombró los fondos, no los acusó de ninguna irregularidad ni indicó que estaban al tanto de una operación supuestamente indebida, que ocurrió en diciembre de 2011 y enero de 2012.

Según personas familiarizadas con el asunto, esos fondos eran Moore Capital Management y Tudor Investment Corp. Se negaron a comentar a través de portavoces.

La sanción de JPMorgan supera con creces las multas anteriores relacionadas con la suplantación impuestas a los bancos, y es la sanción más dura impuesta en la campaña de años de represión contra la suplantación del Departamento de Justicia.

La suplantación generalmente implica inundar los mercados de derivados con órdenes que los operadores no tienen la intención de ejecutar para engañar a otros para que muevan los precios en la dirección deseada. La práctica se ha convertido en un foco de atención para los fiscales y reguladores en los últimos años después de que los legisladores la prohibieran específicamente en 2010. Si bien enviar y cancelar órdenes no es ilegal, es ilegal como parte de una estrategia destinada a engañar a otros comerciantes.

Más de dos docenas de personas y empresas han sido sancionadas por el Departamento de Justicia o la CFTC, incluidos los comerciantes diarios que operan desde sus habitaciones, sofisticadas tiendas de negociación de alta frecuencia y grandes bancos como Bank of America Corp. y Deutsche Bank AG.

El Departamento de Justicia adoptó una táctica mucho más agresiva sobre el asunto de JPMorgan, alegando que varias personas de su mesa de negociación se habían involucrado en una conspiración de crimen organizado para manipular los precios de futuros de metales preciosos. Mientras que otros presuntos tramposos del mercado han sido acusados de delitos específicos de suplantación y manipulación, el Departamento de Justicia acusó a los comerciantes de metales de JPMorgan en virtud de la Ley de Organizaciones Corruptas e Influenciadas por Racketeer de 1970, una ley penal que se aplica más comúnmente a los casos de mafia que a las investigaciones bancarias globales.

Si bien los individuos siguen acusados bajo la ley RICO, la resolución del martes no acusó al banco de conspiración para extorsión.

El individuo de más alto nivel acusado es Michael Nowak, un comerciante de oro veterano que fue acusado bajo sello en agosto de 2019 junto con otros dos. Posteriormente se agregó al caso un ex vendedor de JPMorgan que trabajaba con clientes de fondos de cobertura.

JPMorgan ha enfrentado cargos antes. En 2015, el banco se declaró culpable de delitos antimonopolio junto con varios otros bancos globales que pagaron multas y admitieron haber conspirado para manipular el precio de dólares estadounidenses y euros. El banco acordó pagar $ 550 millones, pero él y otros prestamistas globales en el acuerdo se sintieron poco afectados por los mercados o los clientes, lo que socavó los temores de los inversores de que una declaración de culpabilidad devastaría su negocio. El Departamento de Justicia dijo que tuvo en cuenta la declaración anterior para determinar las sanciones.


JP Morgan will pay record settlement to resolve 'spoofing' case against 15 traders


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto he de decir que fui un pionero en el foro en contar como se podia follar gratis invirtiendo en limaduras de oro, aqui dejo el mensaje que escribi como prueba.
> 
> Follar gratis si es posible.





Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Mal, quedé con una y canceló la cita media hora antes, no es ironía. Me dijo que oro o nada, si es ironía esto último.





Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (2 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si lo pongo a 20 años la gráfica empieza el 13 de diciembre (ignoro por qué esos días de desfase) a $269.6. Ahora marca $1815.15. En la tablita el número verde es $+1,546.25 (573.54%). Haced las operaciones y decidme qué está mal.



573,54 sí, pero 383 no es correcto


----------



## Porestar (2 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> 573,54 sí, pero 383 no es correcto



Es que ese número no lo he dado yo en ningún momento, no sé de donde la sacaría paraisofiscal.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Expliquesé. A ver si es que el oro no iguala la inflación...



Había un 383% que no correspondía con los datos. No sé qué has interpretado


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Había un 383% que no correspondía con los datos. No sé qué has interpretado



Será mejor dejarlo ahí, parece ser que estos 2 son funcionarios o algo así y hacen como que no ven las cosas.
Pensando en ignorarlos por mi bien.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jaja no te creas que es fácil, pero acepto la crítica irónica. De hecho el consejo de los expertos es que vendas en cuanto tienes mínimas pérdidas, no lo discuto, pero a mí la estrategia de NUNCA vender en pérdidas me ha funcionado hasta ahora. Aunque claro, nunca compré Popular...
> 
> Igual el truco es hacerlo con dinero que nunca necesitarás, a no ser que haya hiper inflación.



Has tenido suerte. Yo aprendí con sangre a no llevar la contraria a los expertos en dos puntos. Uno el que dices, mantuve y perdí un montón de dinero con Wisconsin Energy (no olvidaré el nombre mientras viva), y aún hubiera perdido más si no hubiera asumido la pérdida y me hubiera quedado más tiempo. Como me dijo alguien: "No hay ninguna razón por la que una acción no pueda seguir cayendo..." Mucho mejor me hubiera ido saliendo rápido y metiendo ese dinero en otra cosa. El segundo punto en el que me pasé de listo fue el de invertir contra tendencia en una corrección. Como me dijo un viejo inversor, ya retirado del mercado: "Incluso aunque te salga bien, estará mal hecho". Y ello por la sencilla razón de que a la siguiente que hagas lo mismo, seguramente pierdas. Dos veces de "verlo clarísimo" y equivocarme me costó aprender la lección.


----------



## Porestar (2 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Será mejor dejarlo ahí, parece ser que estos 2 son funcionarios o algo así y hacen como que no ven las cosas.
> Pensando en ignorarlos por mi bien.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Dic 2020)

Es que hace muchos años que pueden ser perfectamente entre 15 y 18 años recuerdo ir por madrid viendo carteles de compro oro a 5 o 6 euros gramo, no he hecho alarde de juventud auque suela hacerlo .........

He dicho la verdad, que el oro en aquella epoca lo recompraban a 5 o 6 euros gramo.

Yo no compraba oro por aquel entonces mas que el de los sellos y cadenas que me ponia, tengo que buscar alguna foto pero yo iba mas cargado de oro que muchos etnianos, eso era triunfo absoluto entre las yonis, pues anda que no he pillado yo cacho gracias a esos oros, todabia los tengo por cierto, mi sello del leon, mi sello del indio, mi sello del madrid..........

Por aquel entonces se veia por las calles a yonkis, eran ya de los ultimos, no quedaban ya tantos, esos yonkis iban cargados de cadenas de oro de pegar tirones a las mujeres del cuello y arrancarselas, los vendian practicamente a lo que quisieras, yo ni dinero tenia por aquel entonces como para eso, mi dinero iba para fiesta, ni me lo pensaba si quiera........ yo fue a partir de los 24 o 25 cuando empece a fijarme en el oro y a a partir de los 29 mas o menos cuando le vi potencial para ahorro, cosas de no tener familia ni amigos ni por ejemplo este foro lleno de gente que te enseñe.


Esos yonkis estaban por todos sitios con oros y con radios robadas de coches, eran sus dos mercancias preferidas, tambien era sabido que muchas veces se detenia al que le compraba al yonki pues ya lo tenian seguido y habia dos secretas esperando a que alguien comprara para acusarlo de receptacion, una vez vi como cogieron a uno por comprar una radio, iba con mi padre, nos quedamos un rato mirando, mi padre era siempre muy cobarde y aunque le molaba el cuanto pedira por la radio luego no habria tenido nunca narices de haber comprado nada a un yonki y mucho menos si era robado, a los segundos de comprar la radio llegaron dos secretas y lo pararon infraganti.

Otra vez recuerdo pasar por una conocida tienda y haber un yonki con un puñado de cadenas de oro que no se ahora mismo cuanto oro llevaria, pero era la mano entera llena de cadenas, alli habian mas de 50 cadenitas, era un puñado, estaba parando a todo el mundo y te decia si entras y las vendes te quedas con la que mas te guste y con algo de lo que te den.


Luego esa tienda se ve que aprendio y llegue a ver como empleados de la tienda salian fuera a comprar sin fichar al vendedor.


Eso posiblemente te estoy hablando de hace entre 15 y 18 años, no llego a los 40 años me queda aun bastante....... pero no hacia alarde de nada, solo que de verdad hace ese tiempo el oro lo compraban a ese dinero por que recuerdo madrid lleno de letreros, nos dio a los amigos por ir de fiesta a madrid por que siempre pillabamos cacho y aquello era una novedad para nosotros, ir a madrid era exito garantizado.


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que hace muchos años que pueden ser perfectamente entre 15 y 18 años recuerdo ir por madrid viendo carteles de compro oro a 5 o 6 euros gramo, no he hecho alarde de juventud auque suela hacerlo .........
> 
> He dicho la verdad, que el oro en aquella epoca lo recompraban a 5 o 6 euros gramo.
> 
> ...



Yo también recuerdo a los yonkies dando el palo a los que iban a vender sus oros. Y a los yonkies que vendían goldfield como si fueran cadenas de oro robadas.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que hace muchos años que pueden ser perfectamente entre 15 y 18 años recuerdo ir por madrid viendo carteles de compro oro a 5 o 6 euros gramo, no he hecho alarde de juventud auque suela hacerlo .........
> 
> He dicho la verdad, que el oro en aquella epoca lo recompraban a 5 o 6 euros gramo.
> 
> ...



Eres el Gald'or del floro con los episodios nacionales


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo a los yonkies dando el palo a los que iban a vender sus oros. Y a los yonkies que vendían goldfield como si fueran cadenas de oro robadas.



Es verdad me has traido a la memoria que mi madre siempre que venia de comprar decia que habia visto en tal sitio a algun yonki intentando vender cordones de oro y siempre venia diciendo que cosa mas bonita tenia el yonki lo que pasa que primero me da cosa comprarle sabiendo que es robado, lo siguiente que a saber si no me roba y encima se queda la cadena, lo tercero que alomejor no es ni oro y es golfi.

Ademas por aquella epoca habia un par de joyerias muy famosas donde la gente compraban los regalos de comunion, al estar el oro mas barato se regalaba oro a sobrinos y gente cercana, pues habia fama en alguna de esas joyerias de meter golfi o oro bajo de kilates.

Tambien recuerdo conversaciones de mi madre con amigas de donde ir a comprar esos regalos, decian encima de que te gastas un dineral y luego te dan una mierda sin tu saberlo y quedas fatal con la familia, un dineral eran cadenas que te podian salir por 10.000 pesetas, 60 euros al cambio y que ahora mismo igual valen no menos de 400 o 500 euros solo por el peso, fijaros si ha subido el puto oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eres el Gald'or del floro con los episodios nacionales



Es que me acuerdo de mis historietas pero seguro que habeis vivido casi lo mismo vosotros.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Expliquesé. A ver si es que el oro no iguala la inflación...



Jaja lo de imprimir Fiat es bastante viejo... Inflaciones alucinantes desde el franquismo. Ni Franco se salva de ser colectivistas.

HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Dic 2020)

Cierro 25% de la posición tomada larga en 1843, con +63 pips, pongo ordenes para no estar ya pendiente,
El total de la posición que se cierre o a 2070$ o 15 pips por detras del minimo de esta bajada (1749$) lo que antes llegue. 
PD. Son niveles de contado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Dic 2020)

El 1845/50$ es la primera resistencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El 1845/50$ es la primera resistencia.



Pero tu piensas que va a bajar de esos 1750 ? es que cuando parecia que iba para bajo otra vez sube y asi llevamos ya unas cuantas, supongo que sera como comentan algunos manipulacion para hacer capturas de gente que mete dinero en bolsa.


----------



## Concursante (3 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El 1845/50$ es la primera resistencia.





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero tu piensas que va a bajar de esos 1750 ? es que cuando parecia que iba para bajo otra vez sube y asi llevamos ya unas cuantas, supongo que sera como comentan algunos manipulacion para hacer capturas de gente que mete dinero en bolsa.



Desde que abrió el mercado se está resistiendo a caer, va de 1842 a 1835 y rebota abruptamente: Gold Price Today | Price of Gold Per Ounce | 24 Hour Spot Chart | KITCO

Sinceramente, yo pienso que no caerá a esa cantidad tan rapido, por un lado la situación en EEUU supongo que influenciará algo. Por otra parte el tratado comercial que firmaron los paises asiaticos puede hacer que el oro baje por aquello de las mineras chinas y australianas (supongo, no me he leido el tratado comercial detalladamente).


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero tu piensas que va a bajar de esos 1750 ? es que cuando parecia que iba para bajo otra vez sube y asi llevamos ya unas cuantas, supongo que sera como comentan algunos manipulacion para hacer capturas de gente que mete dinero en bolsa.



No.


----------



## Tons (3 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cierro 25% de la posición tomada larga en 1843, con +63 pips, pongo ordenes para no estar ya pendiente,
> El total de la posición que se cierre o a 2070$ o 15 pips por detras del minimo de esta bajada (1749$) lo que antes llegue.
> PD. Son niveles de contado.




Piel de Luna te importaría decirme de que forma inviertes en oro papel, futuros, opciones, etfs, etc...

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2020)

de 1700 no bajara.....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Buenas noches puteros.
> Como lleváis hoy lo de conseguir chicas con limaduras de oro?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Tenia que subir estas fotos, la verdad es que he buscado algunas mejores pero no sabeis como tengo el piso............. eso y que los años han hecho estragos fijaros si somos gilipollas para algunas cosas, las fotos de los primos, de los padres, de los titos de cuando eramos pequeños impecables en sus albunes.

Las fotos de los amigos de hace 15 años que ya pasabamos al pc de forma digital el 85% y me quedo corto todas perdidas, entre formateos a pc por virus, CD que se destruyen con el tiempo solos y cuando vas a meterlos no funcionan................ tarjetitas que les cae un poco de cocacola encima y a tomar porculo la tarjeta.......... por un lado me dan igual los recuerdos esos, en la cabeza los tengo pero por otro lado da un poco de pena que se pierda todo.

En fn, alguna mejor tengo que buscarte por que estas dos se me quedan muy cortitas.

Dejame editar tu frase original pues no quiero faltar el respeto por mucho que haya tapado las caras a las chicas de las fotos y a mi mismo.

Mi cordon de oro con el cristo y mis sellancanos eran total garantia de exito entre las feminas hace unos años.

En la piscina o playa no me ponia el cristo es hueco y se le metia agua dentro, lastima que no se vean en estas fotos mis sellancanos de oro, tengo que buscar algun cd que salgan, las niñas en aquella epoca se fijaban mucho ademas de en que fueras de su gusto de tus orillos, esto te daba mucho status en el grupo, de echo habia amigos de familias mas pobres que iban con cadenas y sellos de plata.

Mi cordon es bastante gordo no se si se apreciara en estas fotos, pues habia gente que los llevaba mas gordos aun, el mio estaba entre los intermedios tirando para los grandes, pero no era de los grandes del todo que por aquella epoca algunos se ponian.

Luego con la subida que tuvimos del oro y la ruina de la construccion todo esto desaparecio y ahora no lleva oro ni perri.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tenia que subir estas fotos, la verdad es que he buscado algunas mejores pero no sabeis como tengo el piso............. eso y que los años han hecho estragos fijaros si somos gilipollas para algunas cosas, las fotos de los primos, de los padres, de los titos de cuando eramos pequeños impecables en sus albunes.
> 
> Las fotos de los amigos de hace 15 años que ya pasabamos al pc de forma digital el 85% y me quedo corto todas perdidas, entre formateos a pc por virus, CD que se destruyen con el tiempo solos y cuando vas a meterlos no funcionan................ tarjetitas que les cae un poco de cocacola encima y a tomar porculo la tarjeta.......... por un lado me dan igual los recuerdos esos, en la cabeza los tengo pero por otro lado da un poco de pena que se pierda todo.
> 
> ...



Cualquier tiempo pasado nos parece mejor. ¡Qué nostalgia la segunda foto, joder!


----------



## L'omertá (4 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tenia que subir estas fotos, la verdad es que he buscado algunas mejores pero no sabeis como tengo el piso............. eso y que los años han hecho estragos fijaros si somos gilipollas para algunas cosas, las fotos de los primos, de los padres, de los titos de cuando eramos pequeños impecables en sus albunes.
> 
> Las fotos de los amigos de hace 15 años que ya pasabamos al pc de forma digital el 85% y me quedo corto todas perdidas, entre formateos a pc por virus, CD que se destruyen con el tiempo solos y cuando vas a meterlos no funcionan................ tarjetitas que les cae un poco de cocacola encima y a tomar porculo la tarjeta.......... por un lado me dan igual los recuerdos esos, en la cabeza los tengo pero por otro lado da un poco de pena que se pierda todo.
> 
> ...



Tiempos canis.
Dos amigos míos, ferrallas en pleno boom, duro que pillaban duro que se fundian en sellos de oro.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Dic 2020)

Yo de oro el Cristo y cadena elegante. Me regaló mi viejo una esclava de medio kilo (por aquel entonces) y dejé de ponérmela cuando las "miraditas" de los clientes del trabajo empezaron a ser demasiado descaradas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Dic 2020)

Tons dijo:


> Piel de Luna te importaría decirme de que forma inviertes en oro papel, futuros, opciones, etfs, etc...
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Futuros


----------



## Tolagu (4 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero tu piensas que va a bajar de esos 1750 ? es que cuando parecia que iba para bajo otra vez sube y asi llevamos ya unas cuantas, supongo que sera como comentan algunos manipulacion para hacer capturas de gente que mete dinero en bolsa.



Pero has echado cuentas de cuánto hay que "apostar" para condicionar el precio del oro ???? La plata es mucho más sencilla, el mercado es infinitamente menor. Pero en el oro, ¿ en serio ves manipulación ? El oro es refugio y cobertura en el físico. En el papel es un ticket más, que se comporta o comportaba de una cierta manera. Pero vamos, que como cualquier otro valor sube y baja.

Tenemos una tendencia general en estos hilos a defender a ultranza los MP. Muchas veces nos equivocamos en algo esencial, el tiempo. Y otra cosa importante es que no manejamos/entendemos la totalidad de los componentes que influyen en su precio. No es que el oro subirá, que lo normal es que lo haga, sino que si no lo hace de la manera o con la rapidez que queremos, pensamos en la manipulación. Y no es manipulación sino intereses de los distintos componentes del mercado. Nosotros podemos estar convencidos de que el FIAT está herido de muerte. Pero quien me pone la fecha. Y no me vale que dentro de x años porque entre tanto, al menos yo, habré comprado y vendido unas cuantas veces.

Yo ya os dije hace un tiempo que estoy en físico y en papel. En físico la verdad es que me importa una mierda la evolución. No tengo prisa y no lo necesito. En papel, lo trato como cualquier otro valor. Si me interesa el momento pues me meto o me salgo. Sin componente sentimental. Y sin dolor si en un momento dado meto cortos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo de oro el Cristo y cadena elegante. Me regaló mi viejo una esclava de medio kilo (por aquel entonces) y dejé de ponérmela cuando las "miraditas" de los clientes del trabajo empezaron a ser demasiado descaradas.



jaja a mi madre casi le da algo cuando me vio con el cristo, luego con el tiempo se dio cuenta de que el hijo los queria para pillar cacho y ya no dijo nada mas, pero al principio entre eso y un amigo que se dejo melena que a ella le parecia por esas pintas un gitanancano casi le dan tres infaltos.


----------



## Daviot (5 Dic 2020)

Buenas noticias para el precio del oro.

Podemos dar por buena la rotura de la línea de tendencia bajista del par EUR/USD lo que apunta a una más que posible devaluación del dólar respecto al euro y esto es alcista para el precio del oro.

Parece que además va a cortar al alza la resistencia de los 1,20 pero todavía está a falta de confirmación hasta que no supere el 3% de rigor.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Estos datos me parecen interesantes. Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cuales la inflación real del Euro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 502591
> Ver archivo adjunto 502592
> ...



A ver, que yo creo que con este tipo de cifras lo único que se aporta es DESinformación. Una cotización o un precio es dinámico y lo que hacéis es tomar una instantánea, una foto fija, que nos aporta un dato estático que no vale de absolutamente NADA. Este dato es INÚTIL. Y mucho más si se intenta extrapolar y con ello proporcionar una "verdad". Si de verdad estáis interesados en esto, tenéis que trabajar con series temporales.

Me explico, en sencillito, sólo con serie mensual de 10 años (datos de Investing.com sin juzgar si son exactos al céntimo o no):

Enero 1970: 35,25 USD
Enero 1980: 653 USD
Revalorización en ese periodo concreto: 1852%

Esto es cierto, sin cuestión. ¿Vale de algo? Pues no, no vale de nada y lo único que nos puede es inducir a error y pensar que el Oro multiplica su precio por 18 cada 10 años.

Como es una serie dinámica, vamos a ver qué ocurrió si una persona compró una onza en Enero de 1970 y la vendío en Enero de 1980 y lo vamos moviendo en el tiempo, FEB 70-FEB 80, MAR-70-MAR 80....... Noviembre 2010-Noviembre 2020 Tenemos esta preciosa curva que refleja la ganancia o pérdida neta en USD:




Así que si a alguien le hubieran preguntado por la revalorización del oro en los últimos 10 años su respuesta hubiera sido:

En *Enero de 1980*: Cojonudo, es maravilloso, compré en 35 y vendí en 653. Menudo pelotazo.
En *Enero de 1990*: Vaya puta mierda, coño !!! He palmado más de 240 pavos con cada onza. Compré en 653 y he tenido que vender en 411,70. Me cago en esta puta mierda brillante !!!
En *Enero de 2000*: Esta puta mierda brillante no deja de bajar. De 411,70 ahora me dan sólo 283 trólares
En *Enero de 2010*: Bien !!! Compré en 283 y he vendido en 1.081,55. Joder, es cojonudo. Un x3.
En *Enero de 2020*: Vale, bien, compré en 1.081,55 y he vendido en 1590 pavetes. No está mal. Un 60%. Vale.

No se si me he explicado con claridad. Cuando en una serie dinámica intentamos extraer conclusiones a partir de una "foto fija" lo único que podemos conseguir es equivocarnos.

El que no entienda que el único sentido del Oro es el de refugio y protección ante acontecimientos inesperados, no entiende nada de este metal. Considerarlo en precio es estúpido. Porque el futuro no se conoce.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, que yo creo que con este tipo de cifras lo único que se aporta es DESinformación. Una cotización o un precio es dinámico y lo que hacéis es tomar una instantánea, una foto fija, que nos aporta un dato estático que no vale de absolutamente NADA. Este dato es INUTIL. Y mucho más si se intenta extrapolar y con ello proporcionar una "verdad". Si de verdad estáis interesados en esto, tenéis que trabar con series temporales.
> 
> Me explico, en sencillito, sólo con serie mensual de 10 años (datos de Investing.com sin juzgar si son exactos al céntimo o no):
> 
> ...




10 años, quizás no sea un rango temporal adecuado para hacerse pajillas mentales, pero 50 años considero que son aceptables para hacerse una idea real de la situación que vivimos, y más si lo acompañamos de las cifras de impresión de fiat en estas 5 últimas décadas.


----------



## Manguero (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero has echado cuentas de cuánto hay que "apostar" para condicionar el precio del oro ???? La plata es mucho más sencilla, el mercado es infinitamente menor. Pero en el oro, ¿ en serio ves manipulación ? El oro es refugio y cobertura en el físico. En el papel es un ticket más, que se comporta o comportaba de una cierta manera. Pero vamos, que como cualquier otro valor sube y baja.
> 
> Tenemos una tendencia general en estos hilos a defender a ultranza los MP. Muchas veces nos equivocamos en algo esencial, el tiempo. Y otra cosa importante es que no manejamos/entendemos la totalidad de los componentes que influyen en su precio. No es que el oro subirá, que lo normal es que lo haga, sino que si no lo hace de la manera o con la rapidez que queremos, pensamos en la manipulación. Y no es manipulación sino intereses de los distintos componentes del mercado. Nosotros podemos estar convencidos de que el FIAT está herido de muerte. Pero quien me pone la fecha. Y no me vale que dentro de x años porque entre tanto, al menos yo, habré comprado y vendido unas cuantas veces.
> 
> Yo ya os dije hace un tiempo que estoy en físico y en papel. En físico la verdad es que me importa una mierda la evolución. No tengo prisa y no lo necesito. En papel, lo trato como cualquier otro valor. Si me interesa el momento pues me meto o me salgo. Sin componente sentimental. Y sin dolor si en un momento dado meto cortos.



En mi opinión creo que esa es la estrategia adecuada, pero eso es algo que cada uno tiene que definir y está en función de la edad, la posición financiera, la patrimonial, la aversión al riesgo y la visión o perspectiva de futuro.

A mí al igual que a Ud me hace feliz considerar el oro contante y sonante como un buen refugio ante situaciones difíciles y a salvo de la mirada del ave de rapiña fiscal. Es como la vivienda habitual que con el paso del tiempo consideras que será la definitiva: no miras cada poco a cuánto está el mercado, salvo que se de una situación auténticamente excepcional y me traerá al pairo si sube o si baja de precio porque es un bien que valoro como refugio y no como mercancía.

Y en cambio el oro papel sería como los apartamentos de playa o nieve: ningún problema en vender si supone un buen beneficio, ningún problema en comprar si veo una oportunidad, ningún problema en estar fuera si creo que no me aporta expectativas de beneficio. Sin vinculación emocional alguna.

Y bien que me gustaría manejarme mucho mejor en futuros, derivados y toda la pesca.

Pero es mi feeling y por tanto lo mismo que a mi me vale y me hace feliz, a otra persona igual no.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 10 años, quizás no sea un rango temporal adecuado para hacerse pajillas mentales, pero 50 años considero que son aceptables para hacerse una idea real de la situación que vivimos, y más si lo acompañamos de las cifras de impresión de fiat en estas 5 últimas décadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 506905



Si, claro. Depende de qué periodo consideres. A mi no me parece demasiado objetivo. Me explico: Yo entiendo que una persona con 30 años está en condición de generar ahorrro. Esos periodos de 50 años le transportarían a los 80 años de edad. Me parece excesivo.

Por otro lado, joder, considera toda la serie histórica que puedas. Te sigo tus posts pero a veces no te entiendo. Si quieres ser fiel a la realidad, o al menos intentarlo, no me puedes poner esos datos. A ver, no se si esta serie es buena o no, es la que he encontrado a bote pronto:

200 years of prices - Only Gold


Y en gráfica:




Joder, no lo ves ???? El que compró una onza en 1950 apenas ganó 200 dólares con esa onza. Lo que quiero que entendáis es que la foto fija no existe. Cambia. Y depende del periodo es una u otra. Y aquí no hablamos de Inflación, poder adquisitivo. Porque joder, cuanto costaban las cosas en 1965 ????

Intentaré deflactar el dolar para poder tener un parámetro homogéneo. Coño, que no vale decir que el oro ha pasado de 35 a 1900 en estos últimos 50 años porque es una visión parcial y errónea. Y por otro lado en dinero constante, cuánto eran esos 35 dólares a dia de hoy.

*Luego ya si eso me explicas por qué 28 dólares la onza de 1868 costaban 43,50 dólares 100 años después.*


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si, claro. Depende de qué periodo consideres. A mi no me parece demasiado objetivo. Me explico: Yo entiendo que una persona con 30 años está en condición de generar ahorrro. Esos periodos de 50 años le transportarían a los 80 años de edad. Me parece excesivo.
> 
> Por otro lado, joder, considera toda la serie histórica que puedas. Te sigo tus posts pero a veces no te entiendo. Si quieres ser fiel a la realidad, o al menos intentarlo, no me puedes poner esos datos. A ver, no se si esta serie es buena o no, es la que he encontrado a bote pronto:
> 
> ...



Hombre, no compares... toda esta película cambió desde el fallecimiento del patrón oro, no se puede comparar la relación divisa/oro de ahora con la de 1868.

El que compró una onza en 1950 empezó a ganar ventaja a partir de 1971 por lo que ya todos sabemos.

Luego está el tema de la megaimpresión de papeles, cosa que antaño no existía, los billetes se hacían casi a mano . Ahora se imprimen billones de dólares en un fin de semana.

Por cierto, gracias por currarte lss tablas con precios tan antiguos, así podremos saber a cuanto compraban nuestros abuelos, esos que vivían en un mundo que nada tiene que ver con el que vivimos nosotros ahora.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2020)

A ver si esto aporta algo más de luz. Aquí los datos: $1 in 1860 → 2020 | Inflation Calculator y partimos de esta gráfica:


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hombre, no compares... toda esta película cambió desde el fallecimiento del patrón oro, no se puede comparar la relación divisa/oro de ahora con la de 1868.
> 
> El que compró una onza en 1950 empezó a ganar ventaja a partir de 1971 por lo que ya todos sabemos.
> 
> Luego está el tema de la megaimpresión de papeles, cosa que antaño no existía, los billetes se hacían casi a mano . Ahora se imprimen billones de dólares en un fin de semana.



Ya, si eso lo sabemos todos. Pero de lo que se trata es de saber cuánto ganó el señor de la Onza de 1950 en el año 2000. De verdad, con poder adquisitivo de por medio. Y para eso tenemos que poner los dólares en constantes. Porque vamos, que no creo que en el 2000 compraras con 1 dolar lo mismo que en 1950. Una vez que tengamos valores homogéneos, ya podemos ver un poquito más la realidad.

Al final nos daremos todos cuenta de algo que creo que ya sabemos. Como inversión el oro protege la misma. Pero como ganancia (precio) no es ni de lejos lo mejor en el tiempo. Por eso insisto una vez más en que el valor real del oro reside en su capacidad de proteger, no de generar.

En la gráfica siguiente tienes el valor de 1 dolar desde 1860- Hoy equivaldría a 0,03 dólares de aquel año. Es decir que, aproximadamente, la onza de 1900 dólares valdría 57 dólares.



Y aquí el precio del Oro ajustado con la inflación. Ya visualmente se ve que no en todos los periodos de 50 años la ganancia ha sido importante.




Vamos que concretamente con tu ejemplo de 1950, en el año 2000 estaba comido por servido aprox.

Se ve que el pico mayor es del año 80. Así que, considerando 50 años que llegarían a 2030, A qué precio lo vamos a tener ???? Si un inversor quisiera incrementar su patrimonio vía inversión en oro digamos 3% +inflación anual (no parece mucho), a qué precio necesitamos el oro en 2030 ????

A bote pronto y con una paco-cuenta sencilla, el oro debería estar en 3600 trólares. A ese nivel, habríamos protegido la inversión contra la inflación e incrementado un 3% anual nuestro patrimonio.


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver si esto aporta algo más de luz. Aquí los datos: $1 in 1860 → 2020 | Inflation Calculator y partimos de esta gráfica:
> 
> Ya, si eso lo sabemos todos. Pero de lo que se trata es de saber cuánto ganó el señor de la Onza de 1950 en el año 2000. De verdad, con poder adquisitivo de por medio. Y para eso tenemos que poner los dólares en constantes. Porque vamos, que no creo que en el 2000 compraras con 1 dolar lo mismo que en 1950. Una vez que tengamos valores homogéneos, ya podemos ver un poquito más la realidad.
> 
> ...



Lo has explicado muy bien. El oro no es para hacerse rico (salvo traders de verdad) es para mantener poder adquisitivo a largo plazo. Míralo así: si en vez de oro hubiese guardado dólares 50 años en el calcetín, ahora no tendría nada.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo has explicado muy bien. El oro no es para hacerse rico (salvo traders de verdad) es para mantener poder adquisitivo a largo plazo. Míralo así: si en vez de oro hubiese guardado dólares 50 años en el calcetín, ahora no tendría nada.



Exacto. Pero no hay que ser un trader para ganar dinero. Puedes ser un paco-inversor como yo y ganar tus bonitos leuros con él. Lo de rico va en función de la cuantía de tu inversión (y logicamente el riesgo que asumes).

El punto al que yo quiero llegar es que el Oro es único en cuanto a su valor intrínseco. Valor, que no precio. Porque el precio exije conversión en fiat, y aquí es donde vienen las discrepancias. Por eso yo voy también con físico. Hemos disertado en multitud de páginas sobre su valor como moneda, como refugio, como protección ante incautadores de los bobiernos etc etc.

Lo que no me valen son las comparaciones talibanes en las que siempre se pone el fiat por medio. Y eso es lo que ocurre cuando comparamos el precio. Pero es que además, nadie tiene ni puta idea de en que situación vamos a estar en 2040. ¿Se habrá producido el armagedón? ¿se habrá terminado el trolar? ¿habremos sufrido hiperinflación en ese tiempo?. Coño, por todas estas incertidumbres es por las que estoy en oro.


----------



## Fukuoka San (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> El que no entienda que el único sentido del Oro es el de refugio y protección ante acontecimientos inesperados, no entiende nada de este metal.



Yo entiendo poco o nada pero mi interés en los MPs es como refugio de valor. Ergo, si cuando tuviera que vender algo de ellos, no me hubieran servido como RdV, pues no valen para nada. Y con refugio de valor en una hiperinflación me podría servir si pierde menos valor que el fiat, aunque no mantenga el valor del precio a los que los hubiera comprado. Por eso hay que tener en cuenta la inflación real, que en estos momentos no es presisamnete del 2%, si no del 22%.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Yo entiendo poco o nada pero mi interés en los MPs es como refugio de valor. Ergo, si cuando tuviera que vender algo de ellos, no me hubieran servido como RdV, pues no valen para nada. Y con refugio de valor en una hiperinflación me podría servir si pierde menos valor que el fiat, aunque no mantenga el valor del precio a los que los hubiera comprado. Por eso hay que tener en cuenta la inflación real, que en estos momentos no es presisamnete del 2%, si no del 22%.



No tenemos ni puta idea de lo que es la hiperinflación, al menos aquí en Europa. Pero ni puta idea. Pregunta a un Argentino o a un Venezolano que la hallan vivido en sus carnes.. Defíneme la inflación real según tu punto de vista, con algún ejemplo. Y no menciones el ipc que ya sabemos que no refleja la realidad al 100%.

Cuando yo menciono la reserva de valor es precisamente la protección del valor ante evento imprevisto o al menos sin fecha fijada que provoque una subida de precios descontrolada. O la quiebra del fiat. O un evento natural que arrase parte del planeta tal y como lo conocemos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (5 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Defíneme la inflacción real según tu punto de vista



Bono de $1M a 65k de interés que a pasado a valer $10M al mismo interés.

Sí no hemos entrado en hiperinflación es porque han parado la demanda con el coronatimo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Dic 2020)

Por favor dejad de escribir "inflacción".


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tenia que subir estas fotos, la verdad es que he buscado algunas mejores pero no sabeis como tengo el piso............. eso y que los años han hecho estragos fijaros si somos gilipollas para algunas cosas, las fotos de los primos, de los padres, de los titos de cuando eramos pequeños impecables en sus albunes.
> 
> Las fotos de los amigos de hace 15 años que ya pasabamos al pc de forma digital el 85% y me quedo corto todas perdidas, entre formateos a pc por virus, CD que se destruyen con el tiempo solos y cuando vas a meterlos no funcionan................ tarjetitas que les cae un poco de cocacola encima y a tomar porculo la tarjeta.......... por un lado me dan igual los recuerdos esos, en la cabeza los tengo pero por otro lado da un poco de pena que se pierda todo.
> 
> ...



No era el oro, es que eras joven y todavía tenías pelo.
Con esos sellos hoy lo único que pillas es una gonorrea.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Dic 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Por favor dejad de escribir "inflacción".



Me sumo a la petición del forero. Duele, y más en un foro de economía.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Dic 2020)

Hay una cosa que tampoco estais viendo.

El que guardara por ejemplo 10.000 monedas de 50 centimos de las de franco que valian nada, ahora las pone en venta y con paciencia al final las acaba vendiendo en 10.000 euros, tambien esas personas han conservado riqueza, yo he vendido pesetas de franco que no valian nada a 1 euro a alguien que las queria simplemente por gusto de tenerlas, tampoco vas a vender todos los dias 100 pero si alguna de vez en cuando, tenia una cuenta de ebay para mierdas de esas y me sacaba mis 100 eurillos al mes con la tonteria, algunas veces mas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> No era el oro, es que eras joven y todavía tenías pelo.
> Con esos sellos hoy lo único que pillas es una gonorrea.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Sigo teniendo pelo aunque no en tan alta frecuencia por cada centimetro de piel, ahora hay mas clareones que su puta madre, pero claro viendo lo que tienen mis amigos que alguno si que se ha quedado calvo soy un puto afortunado.

SI ligaba con los oros, te lo aseguro........... era un valor seguro en ciertos sectores femeninos, me acuerdo el primer dia que conoci a una con la que luego estuve saliendo un año, menos mal que no acabo la cosa en nada mas si no ahora estaria arruinado, con varios niños y posiblemente denunciado, esa muchacha el primer dia que me nos conocimos al llevarlas a su casa ( era otro metodo infalible que vieran cochazo ) la sonrrisa que tenia y la ilusion con la que me miraba y le decia a las amigas mira que muchacho mas apañado con sus orillos que bien le quedan.............

Esas cosas no se olvidan, les encantaba ver a los niños con sus orillos como dijo la muchacha esta.............. hay cosas que en 2000 años no han cambiado mucho jajaja

Ponte un reloj de oro que se vea que es de oro de verdad en una boda, vas a ver las envidias entre familiares.

Te digo que a mi madre le regale bastantes cosillas muy bonitas que eran la envidia de la familia ( de las feminas ) esa alegria de ir cargada a bodas, comuniones, reuniones de joyas que despertaban el interes de las otras mujeres se la llevo al otro mundo, por cierto, normalmente eran joyas imitando a las antiguas, no habria diferencia de esos colgantes a los que pudiera llevar una patricia en epoca romana, cosas preciosas, mis gustos en cuanto a esa tematica va por esos lares, pero parece que no solo era gusto mio pues como digo despertaba pasiones.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 10 años, quizás no sea un rango temporal adecuado para hacerse pajillas mentales, pero 50 años considero que son aceptables para hacerse una idea real de la situación que vivimos, y más si lo acompañamos de las cifras de impresión de fiat en estas 5 últimas décadas.




Rick, con esos datos no acabo de ver la RdV por ninguna parte. En otra columna, debería estar la inflación real, que obviamente es por la creación de papelitos.

Edito. Ahora veo en post anteriores el tema de la inflación real y el poder adquisitivo.






Tolagu dijo:


> En la gráfica siguiente tienes el valor de 1 dolar desde 1860- Hoy equivaldría a 0,03 dólares de aquel año. Es decir que, aproximadamente, la onza de 1900 dólares valdría 57 dólares.



Esa inflación no me parece real.



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Bono de $1M a 65k de interés que a pasado a valer $10M al mismo interés.
> 
> Sí no hemos entrado en hiperinflación es porque han parado la demanda con el coronatimo.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Dic 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Me sumo a la petición del forero. Duele, y más en un foro de economía.



Corregido


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Tano, no sé, no lo veo. Ayer tocó los 21,86$ (ni siquiera llegó a los 21,50$ que Depeche clavó en septiembre) y de ahí vuelta pa' rriba (23,10$ ahora mismo) y la reliquia bárbara que no se come parece que se nos quiere ir a los 1800$ again. Ojo que si acaba el año sin que tengamos la plata a 18$ y el oro a 1400$ cómo has pronosticado perderías la poca credibilidad que te pueda quedar.




Pues ya andan copiandome metiendo historias bonitas por medio para quedar mejor que yo, meten esas historias y son grandes traders, hablo yo y poco menos que me tendrían que ingresar en un loquero.


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Intentaré deflactar el dolar para poder tener un parámetro homogéneo. Coño, que no vale decir que el oro ha pasado de 35 a 1900 en estos últimos 50 años porque es una visión parcial y errónea. Y por otro lado en dinero constante, cuánto eran esos 35 dólares a dia de hoy.
> 
> *Luego ya si eso me explicas por qué 28 dólares la onza de 1868 costaban 43,50 dólares 100 años después.*



En mi humilde opinión, es el valor del oro el que permanece aproximadamente constante, salvando periodos de crisis inflacionarias y deflacionarias, en los que el oro puede comprar varias veces su valor en otros bienes, servicios y activos.

Entonces, si consideramos el oro como un ancla de valor, son las demás cosas las que fluctúan con respecto a él, en función de, entre otras cosas, su escasez relativa y su utilidad percibida.

En las gráficas de oro-dólar lo único que se ve es que el oro ha incrementado su tasa de cambio, con mayores y menores altibajos, debido a que el dólar, como todas las monedas fiduciarias, pierde valor de una forma sostenida con el paso del tiempo. La pérdida de valor no puede ser de otra forma, ya que si la cantidad total de unidades monetarias se multiplica por 25, por ejemplo, es una imposibilidad económica y matemática que se mantenga al valor de cada una de ellas.

Dada la propia naturaleza del dinero fiduciario y el fin político para el que fue creado, que no es otro que el de robar los ahorros de la parte productiva de la sociedad, aquel no puede hacer otra cosa que expandirse, inflactarse.

Por tanto, es la inflación de medios fiduciarios lo que está en el origen de los cambios aparentes en el valor del oro.

Desde el momento en que se abandonó el patrón oro, es decir, la definición de las monedas nacionales como fracciones en peso de oro, y durante el patrón cambio oro y más tarde en el patrón dólar, el "precio" del oro era una magnitud políticamente dictaminada. Mientras los estados pudieron engañar a la población con el cuento de que el dinero estatal era el único dinero funcional que produciría la prosperidad indefinida, este precio por decreto pudo mantenerse.

Ahora, el proceso de remonetización del oro va a entrar en escena, en la medida en que los estados ya no son capaces de mantener esta ficción que lleva durando décadas.

Y es justo en estos momentos en que los estados se enfrentan a la mayor de las crisis que va a conocer la historia reciente, y que hará que todo cuanto hemos conocido nos parezcan los días de vino y rosas, cuando el oro y la plata recuperarán el precio que deriva de su valor, y mucho más.


Por eso es fundamental mantener los MPs físicos, porque de esto trata la cuestión. Quienes hayan hecho los deberes podrán resistir a los tiempos que se avecinan. E intercambiarlos a su debido tiempo por otros bienes con valor a un descuento sustancial. Por supuesto, no por dinero fiat en cualquiera de todas sus formas (papel, depósitos bancarios, criptos de banco central, etc.), ya que está condenado a la desaparición en un plazo mayor o menor de tiempo.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, es el valor del oro el que permanece aproximadamente constante, salvando periodos de crisis inflacionarias y deflacionarias, en los que el oro puede comprar varias veces su valor en otros bienes, servicios y activos.
> 
> Entonces, si consideramos el oro como un ancla de valor, son las demás cosas las que fluctúan con respecto a él, en función de, entre otras cosas, su escasez relativa y su utilidad percibida.
> 
> ...



Amen @kikepm, y entretanto yo seguiré conjugando el oro y plata físicos con los de papel.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, es el valor del oro el que permanece aproximadamente constante, salvando periodos de crisis inflacionarias y deflacionarias, en los que el oro puede comprar varias veces su valor en otros bienes, servicios y activos.
> 
> Entonces, si consideramos el oro como un ancla de valor, son las demás cosas las que fluctúan con respecto a él, en función de, entre otras cosas, su escasez relativa y su utilidad percibida.
> 
> ...



Ejemplificando lo que comentas:

True Prices Measured in Gold



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, es el valor del oro el que permanece aproximadamente constante, salvando periodos de crisis inflacionarias y deflacionarias, en los que el oro puede comprar varias veces su valor en otros bienes, servicios y activos.



Impecable.

Es la analogia del barco de Jim Rickards: en el mismo barco van varios tripulantes, unos fuertes otros menos, unos mas listos otros menos, morenos, calvos etc... eso es el FOREX, comparar tripulantes entre si, mismo asset class: EURUSD, EURCHF, USDJPY etc...

El oro no va en ese barco. Es el mar en el que la tripulacion se refleja. El barco puede zozobrar y todo marinero caer en él; mientras que los marineros solo pueden valorar si son fuertes en terminos relativos uno contra otro dentro del barco. Cuando el DXY (USD Index) sube, lo hace respecto a otras monedas que componen el indice.

El oro puede* subir respecto a todas a la vez. Esto es matematicamente imposible para las fiat: una sube porque otra(s) bajan. No hay "propseridad" universal via apreciacion monetaria, es "prosperidad" a costa de otro, siempre (currency wars).

*No solo puede, sino que es lo que esta pasando desde DIC2015...​​Quizas esto ayude a entender porque algunos dicen (yo entre ellos), que _nominalmente _sí hemos salido de un patron oro. _Realmente_, es un tema abierto a debate... Las reservas de los BC demuestran que hay gente que lo entiende de otra forma.


Perdon por lo de la _zozobra _y _el oro es el ma_r etc... releyendo ahora lo que he escrito, tiene un toque épico y ese genero narrativo esta mas allá de mis posibildades. Si no lo dominas, queda un poco cursi (que es lo que me ha pasado).


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Dic 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Impecable.
> 
> Es la analogia del barco de Jim Rickards: en el mismo barco van varios tripulantes, unos fuertes otros menos, unos mas listos otros menos, morenos, calvos etc... eso es el FOREX, comparar tripulantes entre si, mismo asset class: EURUSD, EURCHF, USDJPY etc...
> 
> ...



¿Y que papel, considera usted, juega en esa metáfora las criptomonedas?
Me interesa su opinión por que sé que es usted partícipe en este juego, pero carece de la pasión desmedida e interesada de los conversos, del tipo Mr. káiser, que lejos de animarme a entrar, me produce un enorme rechazo.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> *¿Y que papel, considera usted, juega en esa metáfora las criptomonedas?*
> Me interesa su opinión por que sé que es usted partícipe en este juego, pero carece de la pasión desmedida e interesada de los conversos, del tipo Mr. káiser, que lejos de animarme a entrar, me produce un enorme rechazo.



Si me preguntases a mí te diría que los cantos de las sirenas y los arrecifes.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y que papel, considera usted, juega en esa metáfora las criptomonedas?
> Me interesa su opinión por que sé que es usted partícipe en este juego, pero carece de la pasión desmedida e interesada de los conversos, del tipo Mr. káiser, que lejos de animarme a entrar, me produce un enorme rechazo.



Yo separaria BTC y similares de la tecnologia distributed ledger.

*BTC*: Su market cap es de $200 y pico billiones USD, la del oro 9 Trillones. Todavía no molesta y probablemente dejen que se aprecie bastante más. Es buena publicidad para lanzar las CBDC. Ahora, dudo que permitan que sea competencia real al monopolio de emisión de moneda. Ya sé que algunos BTCeros defienden la imposibilidad de controlar BTC, personalmente soy muy esceptico al respecto. Tengo mis dudas que esté blindado desde el punto de vista técnico, pero sobre todo, habiendo un mercado de futuros BTC, si sueltan a los Chicago boys... BTC cotizará al nivel que ellos quieran que cotice. Los tech nerds centrados en “secretísimos algoritmos inquebrantables”, no entienden este aspecto.







Hay un impasse entre gobiernos-BTC ahora mismo. Se miran el uno al otro sin actuar. Por ahora seguirá así pero las cosas cambiaran cuando los BC muevan ficha digitalmente. En el oro estamos acostumbrados desde hace milenios a esto, a ser el enemigo nº1 del bully monetario de turno; su resilience está probada y fuera de dudas. Veremos qué pasa con BTC.

Yo especulo con el: nunca lo he considerado store of value para el dinero ganado con mi tiempo. Para eso, solo metal. I stick to my guns, hasta el final. Pero soy yo, hay otros que no lo ven así y los respeto. Para mi BTC si es una moneda, desde el momento en que ciertos agentes del mercado la consideran así y la intercambian, hay confianza que la respalda etc... ok para mí.

*Distributed Ledger*: La tecnología probablemente se use en muchos ámbitos en el futuro. Aunque todos los papers CBDC que leo, son tech agnostics: explican que van a hacer y como, independientemente de la tecnología en que se base.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (7 Dic 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Perdon por lo de la _zozobra _y _el oro es el ma_r etc... releyendo ahora lo que he escrito, tiene un toque épico y ese genero narrativo esta mas allá de mis posibildades. Si no lo dominas, queda un poco cursi (que es lo que me ha pasado).



Igual es porque llevo cuatro rones encima, pero lo de el oro es el mar me ha parecido una metáfora impecable. De cursi, nada.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Dic 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo separaria BTC y similares de la tecnologia distributed ledger.
> 
> *BTC*: Su market cap es de $200 y pico billiones USD, la del oro 9 Trillones. Todavía no molesta y probablemente dejen que se aprecie bastante más. Es buena publicidad para lanzar las CBDC. Ahora, dudo que permitan que sea competencia real al monopolio de emisión de moneda. Ya sé que algunos BTCeros defienden la imposibilidad de controlar BTC, personalmente soy muy esceptico al respecto. Tengo mis dudas que esté blindado desde el punto de vista técnico, pero sobre todo, habiendo un mercado de futuros BTC, si sueltan a los Chicago boys... BTC cotizará al nivel que ellos quieran que cotice. Los tech nerds centrados en “secretísimos algoritmos inquebrantables”, no entienden este aspecto.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco enormemente el aporte. Leerle hace que vea las cuestiones desde ángulos diferentes, que ni me había planteado en un principio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2020)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos un banco central con una solución monetaria basada en oro con la que incentivar a la población a ahorrar en dinero real y poder mantener un sistema monetario viable de cara al reset monetario.

Aunque pueda parecer que lo que haga el banco central de Uzbekistán no va a tener relevancia, veamos los siguientes números:

Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken per Dezember 2020

Uzbekistán tiene 315,7 toneladas de oro, más reservas que España teniendo 10 millones menos de habitantes y un PIB cinco veces menor. El mes de diciembre las aumento en 8,2 toneladas. Esta cantidad es previsible que aumente ahora que el banco central va a dar facilidades para que su población ahorre en oro. Un país de 37 millones de habitantes aumentando sus reservas de oro en más de 100 toneladas al año pese a tener un PIB similar al de Madrid...

El 2,5% de la producción mundial de oro para un país que supone 0,5% de la población mundial con un PIB que apenas es el 0,25% del mundial. No hay para todos, al menos no a este precio.

El resto de bancos centrales va a tener que tomar medidas similares tarde o temprano ya que si no los primeros en tomarlas van a ser los beneficiarios de la transferencia de riqueza que se va a producir en el reseteo monetario que se avecina


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2020)

Interesante.....


----------



## L'omertá (8 Dic 2020)

Ante lo que está pasando con el dólar/euro, ¿cómo va a reaccionar Europa? ¿Vamos a imprimir cientos de miles de trillones para "igualar la balanza"?


----------



## Gusman (8 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ante lo que está pasando con el dólar/euro, ¿cómo va a reaccionar Europa? ¿Vamos a imprimir cientos de miles de trillones para "igualar la balanza"?



Por ahora solo 500.000.000.000.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Por ahora solo 500.000.000.000.



Creo que tienes que añadirle un 50% más


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos un banco central con una solución monetaria basada en oro con la que incentivar a la población a ahorrar en dinero real y poder mantener un sistema monetario viable de cara al reset monetario.
> 
> Aunque pueda parecer que lo que haga el banco central de Uzbekistán no va a tener relevancia, veamos los siguientes números:
> 
> ...



Han hecho un gran trabajo, Navoi Minig refineria acreditada LBMA, es la encargada de suministrar el metal y acuñar, el formato elegido son lingotes de 5,10,20 y 50 gramos (le han dado la espalda a lo anglo abandonando la onza troy y le abren los brazos a la acuñacion China).
De momento podras adquirirlos en 28 bancos comerciales del pais, que por supuesto ejerceran la recompra proporcionando liquidez absoluta.
Buen trabajo tambien en la presentación, con tarjeta y codigo QR que facilita la autentificación del producto, Certiline es la que a puesto la tecnologia de empaquetado.
Tecnicamente han hecho un muy buen producto, al que en un futuro incrementaran en moneda fraccionada (seguramente será piezas tipo Napoleon y soberanos, conociendo que les encajan muy bien.)
El sueldo medio no permite ahorro en grandes piezas y se sienten comodos con estos formatos de 5 a 20 gramos, donde los soberanos y napoleones encajan perfectamente.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2020)

Primer valor que podemos llevar encima sin declarar.














Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Primer valor que podemos llevar encima sin declarar.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Ahora diran los listos pues me compro un cortijo con pozo y no sabran que en Españistan todo lo que hay debajo del suelo es del estado a diferencia de cualquier otro pais civilizado, por lo tanto te incautaran el pozo y pobre de ti como saques una sola gota si esto empieza a ser interesante.

Tu tienes un cortijo y segun legislacion actual no puedes pasar un detector de metales ni siendo tuyo ese cortijo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2020)

Una cosilla que he pensado y que se puede hacer perfectamente.

No se cuanto dinero ira impreso de mas, ni idea......

Entonces y si imaginan la manera de no tocar nada, que siga todo como esta por unos años y eliminar el dinero que han creado de la nada de manera facil, se elimina el dinero B.

Es muy facil de hacer, primero los que posean informacion privilegiada cambian su dinero por aunque sea metales, da igual.......... el caso es quitarselo de encima.

Seguidamente sacan una ley, hay que cambiar el dinero que teneis por nuevos euros, valen lo mismo simplemente tienen medidas nuevas de seguridad, es todo igual, solo que son nuevos papeles.

Se pone una medida urgente y se inventa cualquier pollada para amparar la ley y no decir que es lo que se quiere de verdad.

Ahora se investiga euro por euro que se haya cambiado en el banco, quien lo ha metido, todos sus datos, se avisa de que se va a mirar absolutamente todas las cuentas del que cambie mas de 1000 euros por ejemplo y ademas como no se puede tener mas de 10.000 euros en efectivo nadie puede llevar mas de esa cantidad.


Cuanto dinero en B hay actualmente en el mundo bajo zulos ?


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una cosilla que he pensado y que se puede hacer perfectamente.
> 
> No se cuanto dinero ira impreso de mas, ni idea......
> 
> ...



Con la transformación del dinero a digital ya lo van a hacer, sin más.
Cada € tendrá absoluta trazabilidad y se sabrá en que operación participó de forma histórica y quien fue el transmisario y el transmitente. El Gran Hermano fiscal está a la vuelta de la esquina.
Todo el B y el oro , plata y derivados (depósitos de valor físicos y tangibles) comprado sin declarar, a meterlo por el ojal estrecho o a pagar fiscalmente regularizarlo.
Anticipo una caída en barrena de metales porque cuando se den cuenta de lo que se viene, inundará el mercado de dorada lluvia (que comprarán los BC para quitar depósitos de valor de "B" circulante y no para dar respaldo de oro a La Moneda como fantasean algunos) y exprimir todo el deposito de bancolchon....(de este último queda muy poco en España, pero algo hay).
Lo bueno es que va a revitalizar la economía como pasó del cambio de la peseta al €, lo malo para los ahorradores que habrá inflación y de bueno, un placebo para los deudores.
Quedan meses.....

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Con la transformación del dinero a digital ya lo van a hacer, sin más.
> Cada € tendrá absoluta trazabilidad y se sabrá en que operación participó de forma histórica y quien fue el transmisario y el transmitente. El Gran Hermano fiscal está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Todo el B y el oro , plata y derivados (depósitos de valor físicos y tangibles) comprado sin declarar, a meterlo por el ojal estrecho o a pagar fiscalmente regularizarlo.
> Anticipo una caída en barrena de metales porque cuando se den cuenta de lo que se viene, inundará el mercado de dorada lluvia (que comprarán los BC para quitar depósitos de valor de "B" circulante y no para dar respaldo de oro a La Moneda como fantasean algunos) y exprimir todo el deposito de bancolchon....(de este último queda muy poco en España, pero algo hay).
> ...



Que mania tiene alguno de pensar que hispanistan es el centro del universo. Lo que pase aquí influye en la cotización del oro un 0.01%.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Con la transformación del dinero a digital ya lo van a hacer, sin más.
> Cada € tendrá absoluta trazabilidad y se sabrá en que operación participó de forma histórica y quien fue el transmisario y el transmitente. El Gran Hermano fiscal está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Todo el B y el oro , plata y derivados (depósitos de valor físicos y tangibles) comprado sin declarar, a meterlo por el ojal estrecho o a pagar fiscalmente regularizarlo.
> Anticipo una caída en barrena de metales porque cuando se den cuenta de lo que se viene, inundará el mercado de dorada lluvia (que comprarán los BC para quitar depósitos de valor de "B" circulante y no para dar respaldo de oro a La Moneda como fantasean algunos) y exprimir todo el deposito de bancolchon....(de este último queda muy poco en España, pero algo hay).
> ...




Pues no habia pensado en eso, si meten dinero digital haber como cojones pasas tu dinero B a ese dinero digital, en realidad es lo que yo habia pensado que podian hacer pero no pensaba que seria de esta manera.

Luego lo de que el oro y los metales caigan en barrena no sabria que decir, por un lado podrian utilizarse a la antigua para hacer intercambios y como moneda, por otro lado si no puedes cambiarlos a dinero normal te jode bastante el tema y en esto no habia pensado.

Hace dos años mas o menos, quizas mas, quise comprar un local pagando parte del local en oro, se lo propuse directamente al dueño, el dueño habia sido joyero asi que vi factible el trato, si se lo haces a otro te manda a la mierda por que no tiene conocimientos, pero este tio era joyero y pense que le podria venir cojonudamente, era un tio metido en este tema, me dijo que se lo pensaria que ya me diria algo............. aun sigue a la venta, en la puta vida lo va a vender ya.......... encima lo ha subido de 30.000 euros que pedia inicialmente a 45000 euros.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Con la transformación del dinero a digital ya lo van a hacer, sin más.
> Cada € tendrá absoluta trazabilidad y se sabrá en que operación participó de forma histórica y quien fue el transmisario y el transmitente. El Gran Hermano fiscal está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Todo el B y el oro , plata y derivados (depósitos de valor físicos y tangibles) comprado sin declarar, a meterlo por el ojal estrecho o a pagar fiscalmente regularizarlo.
> Anticipo una caída en barrena de metales porque cuando se den cuenta de lo que se viene, inundará el mercado de dorada lluvia (que comprarán los BC para quitar depósitos de valor de "B" circulante y no para dar respaldo de oro a La Moneda como fantasean algunos) y exprimir todo el deposito de bancolchon....(de este último queda muy poco en España, pero algo hay).
> ...



No comparto mucho esa teoria, el oro la plata y bitcoin (y criptos varias) seran el autentivo dinero, B, negro o como querais llamarlo, yo es que simplemente siempre lo he llamado "dinero libre y puro" osea el que no esta al alcance de ningun gobierno ni organizacion empresarial. 
Te aseguro que el fontanero cuando vaya a tu casa seguirá haciendo la pregunta magica, ¿esto como va, con o sin iva?, nunca podran luchar contra eso, porque nunca podran obligar a que utilicemos "su dinero" siempre estará ahí "nuestro dinero", tenemos la ventaja, de que nuestro dinero será elegido por el pueblo, y como esta en los genes pues los mps apareceran una y otra vez en escena.
Eso de que yo vaya a declarar mi oro en B y regularizarlo pagando impuestos habrá que verlo, si es en B aun es mas libre que el A, porque aparte de todas las virtudes del A el B encina es "invisible", resumiendo, pues que No, que nisiquiera lo van a oler, a diferencia de otra materia prima o producto financiero el oro y la plata son dinero, y no se tiene que trasformar en el dinero de ellos para adquirir bienes y servicios.... No me vengan que con oro no se puede ir al mercadona porque no necesito el mercadona para nada, porque apoyaremos el comercio local, y si yo le ofrezco a un agricultor por 10 kilos de patatas el equivalente a 10€ que valen en el mercadona en vez de 1€ que le ofrece el Mercadona y su cadena de distribución, seguramente yo comeré patatas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (9 Dic 2020)

Se ha dicho más de una vez que el mercado del oro físico apenas influye en el precio del oro. Se ha demostrado con datos. Ya es la segunda vez que lamento no saber dónde está esa información para poder reeditarla.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Que mania tiene alguno de pensar que hispanistan es el centro del universo. Lo que pase aquí influye en la cotización del oro un 0.01%.



La digitalización de La Moneda no dije que fuera en Hipanistan.
El Euro es europeo, creo que el que piensa en que España es el centro del universo eres tú, en ningún momento hablo de España como precursor de la digitalización de La Moneda....solo hago referencia que en España queda poco dinero B, pero obviamente es un proceso global y sin duda europeo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No comparto mucho esa teoria, el oro la plata y bitcoin (y criptos varias) seran el autentivo dinero, B, negro o como querais llamarlo, yo es que simplemente siempre lo he llamado "dinero libre y puro" osea el que no esta al alcance de ningun gobierno ni organizacion empresarial.
> Te aseguro que el fontanero cuando vaya a tu casa seguirá haciendo la pregunta magica, ¿esto como va, con o sin iva?, nunca podran luchar contra eso, porque nunca podran obligar a que utilicemos "su dinero" siempre estará ahí "nuestro dinero", tenemos la ventaja, de que nuestro dinero será elegido por el pueblo, y como esta en los genes pues los mps apareceran una y otra vez en escena.
> Eso de que yo vaya a declarar mi oro en B y regularizarlo pagando impuestos habrá que verlo, si es en B aun es mas libre que el A, porque aparte de todas las virtudes del A el B encina es "invisible", resumiendo, pues que No, que nisiquiera lo van a oler, a diferencia de otra materia prima o producto financiero el oro y la plata son dinero, y no se tiene que trasformar en el dinero de ellos para adquirir bienes y servicios.... No me vengan que con oro no se puede ir al mercadona porque no necesito el mercadona para nada, porque apoyaremos el comercio local, y si yo le ofrezco a un agricultor por 10 kilos de patatas el equivalente a 10€ que valen en el mercadona en vez de 1€ que le ofrece el Mercadona y su cadena de distribución, seguramente yo comeré patatas.



Para que fluya el dinero B tiene que no tener trazabilidad. Si la tiene, pierde la característica fundamental de no ser anónimo, por lo que atrás de la transacción siempre se podrá verificar si corresponde a una transacción legal.
El dinero digital lleva ya el tema fiscal de forma implícita dentro de su ADN, así que no se podrá intercambiar por valores "no oficializados" sin ser "legalizados mediante impuestos". Pillas por donde va el tema? Si quieres vender oro "no oficial" a cambio de moneda digital vas a tener que pagar muchos impuestos. Muchos más cuanto más tengas por la escalabilidad del sistema fiscal. Vamos, que hay que deshacer posiciones "no oficiales" a toda máquina para minimizar el impacto fiscal de la digitalización de La Moneda. En el sector inmobiliario ya se está percibiendo una avalancha de dinero de bancolchon desde hace algunos meses que se percibe por estadística pura y dura. Más operaciones a más bajo precio demuestra que no se esta declarando la realidad de lo que se escritura porque más operaciones siempre demuestran presión de demanda, lo que origina alza de precios, no disminución.....
Consultar estadísticas de registradores y notarios es muy util, porque es de los pocos datos que no existe manipulación al no haber un mercado centralizado.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Y del saqueo continuo de la agencia tributaria, para luego trincarlo los politicastros y demás fauna
de los inspectores que ponen multas prevaricando a pequeños empresarios/autónomos para luego chantajearlos, 
si no fructifica ellos se van de rositas y cobran sus comisiones, 
de cómo los políticos y demás mangonean y saquean por la cara,
de cómo el sistema es un parásito que acabará con todo,..

de eso no dices nada?


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Dic 2020)

Es que tu llegas siempre al mismo sitio, que se tiene que terminar pasando tu oro al fiat vigente, sea digital o no, y si tienes oro A y B no tienes ninguna necesidad de dar ese paso, pero bueno tampoco me voy a fatigar mucho en convencer de nada a nadie.
Tu dices que el precio caera por una salida brutal de metal y yo digo que ni saldrá mucho metal a la venta ni caerá el precio, subirá fuertemente y nada más tocar 2021 la subida será vertical, veremos, alguno de los dos se equivoca.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es que tu llegas siempre al mismo sitio, que se tiene que terminar pasando tu oro al fiat vigente, sea digital o no, y si tienes oro A y B no tienes ninguna necesidad de dar ese paso, pero bueno tampoco me voy a fatigar mucho en convencer de nada a nadie.
> Tu dices que el precio caera por una salida brutal de metal y yo digo que ni saldrá mucho metal a la venta ni caerá el precio, subirá fuertemente y nada más tocar 2021 la subida será vertical, veremos, alguno de los dos se equivoca.



Yo solo reflexiono que si tengo oro y si cuando digitalicen La Moneda quisiera vender posterior a este acto (da igual el tiempo, así como sea 10 años despues) me va a tocar pagar como que es todo beneficio si no tengo justificantes de compra que avalen tributariamente mi posición. Si no fuera digital La Moneda podría camuflar la operación con un comprador que lo pagará en metálico, pero si La Moneda es digital, será imposible ocultar la operación. Ante esa situación, obviamente preferiaria deshacerme del valor y convertirlo a otro que si fuera "oficial" o al menos pudiera generar una renta para evitar daños mayores Probablemente no me quede más cojones que tener una transacción intermedia en FIAT, pero si pudiera evitar esa transición intermedia lo haría, aunque veo dificil convertir el oro a otro valor sin pasar previamente por FIAT. He visto transacciones en notaria de compra de inmuebles pagados con BTC, pero nunca con oro, por poner un ejemplo.
Vitrio: Vender una casa en bitcoins, un negocio


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Dic 2020)

No puedo subir grafico, pero darle un vistazo en diario, me da que puede estar pintando un hombro derecho de un HCHi.


----------



## joalan (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo solo reflexiono que si tengo oro y si cuando digitalicen La Moneda quisiera vender posterior a este acto (da igual el tiempo, así como sea 10 años despues) me va a tocar pagar como que es todo beneficio si no tengo justificantes de compra que avalen tributariamente mi posición. Si no fuera digital La Moneda podría camuflar la operación con un comprador que lo pagará en metálico, pero si La Moneda es digital, será imposible ocultar la operación. Ante esa situación, obviamente preferiaria deshacerme del valor y convertirlo a otro que si fuera "oficial" o al menos pudiera generar una renta para evitar daños mayores Probablemente no me quede más cojones que tener una transacción intermedia en FIAT, pero si pudiera evitar esa transición intermedia lo haría, aunque veo dificil convertir el oro a otro valor sin pasar previamente por FIAT. He visto transacciones en notaria de compra de inmuebles pagados con BTC, pero nunca con oro, por poner un ejemplo.
> Vitrio: Vender una casa en bitcoins, un negocio
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Yo lo veo igual. En un contexto sin dinero efectivo y, por tanto, sin ningún tipo de anonimato, hacer transacciones de cierta entidad con metales haría que se tuvieran que "visibilizar" (no digo que sean de dinero B, simplemente monedas heredadas o de las que no se guarde la factura de compra), con el consiguiente rejonazo tributario. Al fin y al cabo, ese es el objetivo de la digitalización de la moneda, que nada escape al ojo de Mordor.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

joalan dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual. En un contexto sin dinero efectivo y, por tanto, sin ningún tipo de anonimato, hacer transacciones de cierta entidad con metales haría que se tuvieran que "visibilizar" (no digo que sean de dinero B, simplemente monedas heredadas o de las que no se guarde la factura de compra), con el consiguiente rejonazo tributario. Al fin y al cabo, ese es el objetivo de la digitalización de la moneda, que nada escape al ojo de Mordor.



Exacto, ni un chupa chup podrás comprar sin que la administración se entere.
Será curioso, porque será una moneda que se "desgaste" en cada transacción, porque en su huella irá pagando impuestos de forma automática en un futuro no muy lejano, cosa que nos será transparente pero que así será sin duda. Lo bueno es que nos eliminarán las autoliquidaciones y su faena. Solo seremos remeros desde el alba al anochecer, engendraremos hijos para que los eduque el estado para seguir teniendo remeros en el galeote de hacienda.
Ya caímos en la trampa desde hace años y no fue el FIAT, fue internet. 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo solo reflexiono que si tengo oro y si cuando digitalicen La Moneda quisiera vender posterior a este acto (da igual el tiempo, así como sea 10 años despues) me va a tocar pagar como que es todo beneficio si no tengo justificantes de compra que avalen tributariamente mi posición. Si no fuera digital La Moneda podría camuflar la operación con un comprador que lo pagará en metálico, pero si La Moneda es digital, será imposible ocultar la operación. Ante esa situación, obviamente preferiaria deshacerme del valor y convertirlo a otro que si fuera "oficial" o al menos pudiera generar una renta para evitar daños mayores Probablemente no me quede más cojones que tener una transacción intermedia en FIAT, pero si pudiera evitar esa transición intermedia lo haría, aunque veo dificil convertir el oro a otro valor sin pasar previamente por FIAT. He visto transacciones en notaria de compra de inmuebles pagados con BTC, pero nunca con oro, por poner un ejemplo.
> Vitrio: Vender una casa en bitcoins, un negocio
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo





joalan dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual. En un contexto sin dinero efectivo y, por tanto, sin ningún tipo de anonimato, hacer transacciones de cierta entidad con metales haría que se tuvieran que "visibilizar" (no digo que sean de dinero B, simplemente monedas heredadas o de las que no se guarde la factura de compra), con el consiguiente rejonazo tributario. Al fin y al cabo, ese es el objetivo de la digitalización de la moneda, que nada escape al ojo de Mordor.



Si se tiene factura o justificantes de compra, no veo el problema

Si alguien tiene una cantidad importante de oro en "b", y lo quiere vender, tiene un problema con el fisco, pero tanto ahora como con las futuras criptomonedas.

Pensar que va a "aflorar" ese oro en B para meterlo en BC me parece un tanto aventurado. Sería, generar el problema ahora, para evitar tenerlo en el futuro... no lo veo. Es como ponerse la tirita antes de la herida.

Es verdad que puestos en un escenario de GH total, donde el efectivo haya desaparecido del todo, el que cuente con ir vendiendo "poco a poco" su oro, por ejemplo, para complementar su pensión no lo podrá hacer sin pasar por el fisco, pero si lo vende todo ahora para meterlo en BC, se va a encontrar con el problema ahora... Vamos el problema lo tiene sí o sí, y de lo que dices no deduzco que haya una "venta masiva" de metales

Por eso es muy importante a) pedir factura o recibo, si se trata de venta entre particulares. b) si se hereda, hacerlo constar en el inventario y declaración de herederos al valor de la fecha del fallecimiento.

En todo caso, llegado el caso, bien pudiera pasar justo lo contrario y que la gente quisiera "más metales", pues sería precisamente lo único que escape del "Gran Hermano" ya que las criptos, BC incluidas, estarían totalmente controladas... es ese escenario novedoso realmente todo pudiera pasar, y es difícil hacer cábalas.


EJEMPLO: Cuando se acabó la paridad oro/dolar con Nixon, muchos "ejpertos" y "economistas", pronosticaron sin ningún tipo de dudas que el oro bajaría de precio, después de todo si el dolar era la moneda de intercambio mundial y ya no estaba asegurada la convertibilidad del oro en dólares ¿Quién coño iba a comprar oro?. El argumento, como el que empleáis, parecía solido. La realidad ya la sabemos todos.



Y otro ejemplo, y este actual, de lo "fácil" que es monetizar, o volver a monetizar el oro:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos un banco central con una solución monetaria basada en oro con la que incentivar a la población a ahorrar en dinero real y poder mantener un sistema monetario viable de cara al reset monetario.
> 
> Aunque pueda parecer que lo que haga el banco central de Uzbekistán no va a tener relevancia, veamos los siguientes números:
> 
> ...


----------



## Manzano1 (9 Dic 2020)

Hablando de monedas digitales y de TMM os dejo aqui el nuevo articulo de Unai Gaztelumendi

Monedas digitales | Unai Gaztelumendi


El 80%+ de los bancos centrales exploran emitir CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currencies) en un futuro próximo. Sus departamentos económicos y de iniciativas digitales están ocupados estudiando la mejor manera de lanzarlas y muchos han publicado ya _papers_ con sus propuestas.


El gran Richard Werner, al que sigo desde hace años, fue el que me transmitió la importancia de las CBDC. No podía ser de otra forma, ya que fue él también quien, sin exagerar, dinamitó mis conocimientos monetarios-financieros previos.


Comparto con vosotros un resumen del bla-bla-bla técnico de esos papers así como la interpretación de los mismos por algún HedgeFund manager que sigo. Probablemente haya pocos nerds como yo que dediquen su tiempo libre a leerlos, y el tema es importante. Estamos a las puertas de un evento similar a Bretton Woods.


*Qué es una CBDC y cuales serán sus principales características*


Por el momento, las CBDC están confinadas al ámbito de la investigación. Pero esto va a cambiar pronto. De hecho el PBoC ya está haciendo tests reales. Otros los tienen planeados.


La definición que más me gusta viene del paper _BoE central-bank-digital-currencies-design-principles-and-balance-sheet-implications y_ dice así:


_El dinero electrónico del banco central no es un concepto nuevo. Ha existido durante décadas, concretamente como saldos (comúnmente denominados “reservas”) que están en manos de bancos comerciales y otras instituciones financieras seleccionadas en el banco central para facilitar la liquidación electrónica. CBDC sin embargo exhibe varias características distintas de las reservas. Definimos el CBDC como dinero del banco central electrónico al que (i) se puede acceder de manera más amplia que las reservas, (ii) potencialmente tiene una funcionalidad mucho mayor para las transacciones minoristas que el efectivo, (iii) tiene una estructura operativa separada a otras formas de dinero del banco central, lo que le permite servir potencialmente a un propósito central diferente, 3 y (iv) puede generar interés, pagando una tasa que sería diferente a la tasa de reservas._


Sus principales características difieren de un Banco Central a otro. Algunos aconsejan se defina de una determinada forma y otros de otra (actualmente en desarrollo), estas importantes áreas de debate siendo:



CBDC deberían pagar un interés (variable)? Una moneda, por definición, no tiene interés.
CBDC y reservas: dos cosas diferentes (las 1ras no deberían ser parte del mecanismo de compensación interbancario)
CBDC y depósitos bancarios actuales: convertibilidad 1:1? ¿O CBDC “compitiendo” con los actuales depósitos?
Emisión de CBDC: solo contra activos de máxima garantía
La privacidad

*Qué objetivos se buscan con las CBDC*


Después de la necesaria sección de arriba, vamos a lo interesante del tema. Cuáles son los impactos, en qué nos va a afectar.


Circunvalar el actual mecanismo de transmisión monetario


El dinero en efectivo supone el 3% del “dinero” en circulación. El restante 97% está en forma de depósitos bancarios, los cuales se transfieren, se reciben, se utilizan como medio de pago… funcionando de facto como dinero en circulación. Hace siglos, la ley no fue suficientemente precisa al atribuir y limitar la potestad de la creación del dinero, este aspecto se les escapó. Con lo que llegamos a que la mayoría del dinero en nuestra sociedad es creado por la banca comercial.


Pero la banca comercial no tiene un mandato claro y preciso por parte del regulador (Bancos Centrales) de cuanto, como y para qué crear el dinero. Los BC simplemente les proporcionan reservas cuasi-gratuitamente, les provén liquidez. Yendo más allá de la moralidad de este hecho, un banco solo presta (y como consecuencia crea dinero) si está seguro que el prestatario se lo va a devolver, o en case de que las cosas se torcieran, tuviera la seguridad de poder echar mano a unos buenos avales. Es fácil que las provisiones de dudoso cobro se coman el tier capital del banco (ya que a nuestros amigos les gusta el apalancamiento, más en este mundo de tipos negativos el cual les ofrece pocas alternativas). Esta situación en sus balances, no se arregla con más reservas, ya que éstas mitigan los problemas de liquidez, pero no de solvencia. Y un banco insolvente, por ley, no puede prestar. Está acabado.


Así que en situaciones como las de ahora, los bancos simplemente no prestan. Tienen sus propios problemas, están en la cuerda floja.


Pasando al plano macro, las repercusiones se reflejan en la fórmula de la teoría cuantitativa del dinero, omnipresente en cualquier modelo regresivo de un BC. PIB = Dinero*Velocidad = Precio*Cantidad. En una Sociedad donde la velocidad del dinero es cero, el PIB es cero también. Por mucho que lo intentes, inflando masivamente la variable _Dinero_ en la ecuación.














Imprimir desesperadamente impacta gravemente los ratios de deuda/PIB, porque el numerador no para de crecer y el denominador, en una recesión, se contrae. Por no hablar de las extremas situaciones de desigualdad entre ricos y pobres (los activos de los 1ros acaparando todos los beneficios de las medidas monetarias arriba descritas, mientras que los 2dos se quedan rezagados en la pobreza)






Una situación así, en los últimos miles de años, se ha solucionado siempre de dos formas: vía default, o vía inflación (que en realidad es un default encubierto). Es la solución preferida de un BC, la persiguen desde hace años, sin éxito.


El problema es que para que haya inflación, necesitamos velocidad. Y ésta es behavioural, depende del comportamiento humano: no es una herramienta que este en el kit de un Banco Central. No es tan fácil de articular como imprimir un Trillón aquí y otro allá. Dan Ariely, Daniel Kahneman y Amos Tversky lo dejan claro.


Con esto llegamos a las CBDC.


Los BC van a bypassear a la banca comercial. Ejecutar ellos mismos el 97% restante de la creacion del dinero. Los bancos están muertos, les esperan nacionalizaciones y fusiones arregladas a última hora, sus únicas dos salidas. No pueden competir con la fuente del dinero además de entidad reguladora.


Ahora entenderéis porqué sus gráficos tienen esta pinta tan horrible. No solo en España, en FR, CH, DE… también. Analizándolos, sabía que había algo más, me costó atar cabos. No es cíclico, sino estructural. Es un sector antiguo en proceso de fagocitación por las nuevas tecnologías. Renovarse o morir. Nadie pensaba tampoco que la gran industria del tabaco del siglo pasado, con su poderoso lobby y omnipresente publicidad iba a convertirse en lo que es ahora.






Acabar con la privacidad, aumentar el control


Si la propuesta es que ciudadanos, PYMES etc… tengan una cuenta directamente con el Banco Central (vía una digital wallet etc…) os podéis imaginar que podemos decir adiós al anonimato del dinero físico. Todos los detalles de cada transacción estarán a partir de ahora recogidos en el BC. Pensad las repercusiones de una sociedad así: declaraciones de la renta, liquidaciones de IVA… no serán ya necesarias, unos simples algoritmos actuando en tus movimientos mensuales determinarán las cuotas a pagar. Solo por poner un ejemplo. Las posibilidades de actuación sobre una base de datos con todos y cada uno de nuestras transacciones monetarias son infinitas.


Y lo peor de todo: estando los ciudadanos en el redil, es muy fácil bloquear y marginar a disidentes “conspiracionistas”. Muy fácil favorecer ciertos sectores y penalizar otros. Muy fácil articular paguitas y hacer dependiente a una gran parte de la sociedad de ayudas estatales (uno de los principales objetivos del Great Reset). Todos los hábitos de consumo monitorizados: la mayoría ya lo están vía google, FB y demás pero ahora añadimos los que antes escapaban vía dinero en efectivo.


Las teorías sobre no intervenir vehículos como BTC para que convenientes sectores de la economía sumergida sigan funcionando, son interesantes en este respecto.


Inflación


No necesito añadir mucho más en esta sección. CBDC diseñada como competencia a los actuales EUR, USD… o convertibles 1:1 da igual. El impacto inflacionario es claro. Todos los _papers_ que he leído coinciden en una cosa: CBDC deben crearse a cambio únicamente de buen collateral (garantías). Y las mejores, dicen, son deuda soberana (muy convenientemente). Porque todo el mundo sabe que la deuda española, sería muy apreciada por el mercado, en el momento en el que le BCE dejara de comprarla…


Ironías aparte, gran oportunidad para los estados de deshacerse de deuda a cambio de CBDC. Win-Win. MMT en su esplendor. Los balances del Tesoro y Banco Central fusionados en una orgia de política fiscal en esteroides.


Luego, se relajarán las exigencias de garantías. ¿Os acordáis de Grecia hace unos años y lo que el BCE aceptaba como collateral? Practicamente queso Feta y Ouzo.


Estirar el experimento fiat un paso más (probablemente el ultimo)


Para financiar las técnicamente quebradas instituciones del estado del bienestar.


La seguridad social, pensiones, sanidad… no hay dinero. Y hace falta, la generación Baby Boomer se retira. Todo esto va a cargo de déficits y deuda. MMT es la solución. No hay otra para un Keynesiano.






Keynes en su _Teoría General de la Ocupación, el Interés y el Dinero_ proponía intervenir la economía imprimiendo solo en circunstancias específicas: capacidad disponible infrautilizada, saliendo de una recesión, bajos niveles de deuda… sus teorías aplicaban bajo un set de condiciones.


Keynesianos tipo Krugman, Stiglitz y sus predecesores en los 50-60 (Keynes ya fallecido) se apropiaron de su teoría y la hicieron universalmente aplicable. Es la solución para todo. No importa que el efecto multiplicador sea negativo: más deuda siempre es la solución.


El metal históricamente funciona quizás mejor en dinámicas deflacionarias que inflacionarias. Puede que ahora entendais mejor esta paradoja. Con los actuales niveles de deuda históricamente sin precedentes, un BC no puede tolerar deflación. Siempre hay una _policy response_ brutal como la arriba descrita. JFK devaluó el oro un 75% vs USD (confiscándolo previamente LOL). Otros han hecho otras medidas parecidas. Lo único que faltaba es la excusa.


Adentro COVID.





Agnósticos tecnológicamente


Un último apunte en relación a la plataforma tecnológica CBDC: la mayoría de los _papers_ que he leído son technology agnostics: no se decantan por Distributed Ledger u otra. Para su análisis económico financiero es irrelevante.


----------



## joalan (9 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por eso es muy importante a) pedir factura o recibo, si se trata de venta entre particulares. b) *si se hereda, hacerlo constar en el inventario y declaración de herederos al valor de la fecha del fallecimiento.*



A esto, llego 22 años tarde... aparte no es herencia _stricto sensu_, es regalo del abuelo, cuyo heredero legal sería mi padre aún vivo, por suerte, pero que me regaló sus cuatro monedillas. No me preocupa porque el valor es irrisorio, no es ningún tesoraco, pero lo pongo a modo de ejemplo porque podría haberlo sido.


----------



## yopyop (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Con la transformación del dinero a digital ya lo van a hacer, sin más.
> Cada € tendrá absoluta trazabilidad y se sabrá en que operación participó de forma histórica y quien fue el transmisario y el transmitente. El Gran Hermano fiscal está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Todo el B y el oro , plata y derivados (depósitos de valor físicos y tangibles) comprado sin declarar, a meterlo por el ojal estrecho o a pagar fiscalmente regularizarlo.
> Anticipo una caída en barrena de metales porque cuando se den cuenta de lo que se viene, inundará el mercado de dorada lluvia (que comprarán los BC para quitar depósitos de valor de "B" circulante y no para dar respaldo de oro a La Moneda como fantasean algunos) y exprimir todo el deposito de bancolchon....(de este último queda muy poco en España, pero algo hay).
> ...



Avecinar una caída en barrera como si fuera para el mes que viene, es cuanto menos exagerar.
Llegados a un punto en el que el dinero FIAT fuera 100% trazable, habría que ver qué países lo implementan.
A día de hoy chocaría frontalmente con la LOPD en España y con leyes similares en la UE. Hace poco ya ha dicho la UE, otra vez, que el dinero en efectivo es un derecho fundamental, nada menos.
Modifixar todo esto no es fácil, ni para el mes que viene, pero seguro que en ese momento cualquiera querría una moneda en B que utilizar. Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa, que dicen.

Por otro lado cualquier persona que tenga una cantidad elevada en B, se moverá a cualquier lado del mundo si es necesario. Y quien lo tendría mal sería quien tenga billetes de 500 euros que dependen de un emisor, no quien tenga oro.
Y si es una persona que tiene unas pocas monedas, ¿qué falta le va a hacer?, sin pensar unas cuantas maneras de "regularizar" esas monedas sin pagar nada o muy poco.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si se tiene factura o justificantes de compra, no veo el problema
> 
> Si alguien tiene una cantidad importante de oro en "b", y lo quiere vender, tiene un problema con el fisco, pero tanto ahora como con las futuras criptomonedas.
> 
> ...



Amigo, pedir un recibo entre particulares únicamente demuestra que no lo adquiriste de forma ilegal, pero no te soluciona el concepto fiscal que está gravado con ITP al 4%..
Cuando vendes hasta un martillo (recuerdo la amenaza de Montoro con eBay si mal no recuerdo incluso) tienes que pagar, si o si impuestos, un recibo no es solución fiscal.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## yopyop (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Amigo, pedir un recibo entre particulares únicamente demuestra que no lo adquiriste de forma ilegal, pero no te soluciona el concepto fiscal que está gravado con ITP al 4%..
> Cuando vendes hasta un martillo (recuerdo la amenaza de Montoro con eBay si mal no recuerdo incluso) tienes que pagar, si o si impuestos, un recibo no es solución fiscal.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



El ITP lo paga el comprador, no el vendedor.
Si tú tienes un contrato de compraventa (no se llama recibo) si es tu solución cuando vendas. Tu solución para pagar impuestos por el tramo de ganancia, entiéndase.
Si es que a su vez quieres pagar impuestos sobre la ganancia.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Sí, todo el mundo va a pagar regalar a los ladrones el fruto de su esfuerzo y trabajo, ya.
Para que luego esos ladrones mamones se peguen la vidorra, ya.
Por eso ahora mismo todo el mundo paga y los políticos son honestos.

Ya se verá lo que pasa, pero antes de darle el fruto a los ladrones, la gente lo quemará.
Y se pueden intercambiar muchas cosas. No hace falta transformarlo todo en bits para que los parásitos se lleven tu trabajo, si se llegara a ese punto.

Como siempre, cuando los parásitos se pasan tres pueblos, se vuelve contra ellos. No hay nada como la ignorancia, la avaricia y la injusticia de la mano de los que dirigen, para que las cosas se tuerzan.

Estos tíos son tan mamones y tan gilipollas que están haciendo que la economía se vaya por el desagüe. ¿Quién va a comprar un piso para que les claven a impuestos en la compra, en el alquiler, en la venta. Para que suban los impuestos, para que lo dejen ocupar (robar) por otros, etc.
Si no hay propiedad privada todo se va a la mierda.
No habrá quien invierta ni cree nada, ni trabaje, ni pague. 
Estas políticas sólo conducen al estrangulamiento de la economía y por ende de la sociedad. Hambre, miseria y delincuencia para subsistir.

Esta escoria que se ríen de todos, mientras siguen las órdenes de las mafias, y arruinan a millones, llegado su momento no se llevarán un impuesto, se llevarán un hachazo.


----------



## asqueado (9 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No comparto mucho esa teoria, el oro la plata y bitcoin (y criptos varias) seran el autentivo dinero, B, negro o como querais llamarlo, yo es que simplemente siempre lo he llamado "dinero libre y puro" osea el que no esta al alcance de ningun gobierno ni organizacion empresarial.
> Te aseguro que el fontanero cuando vaya a tu casa seguirá haciendo la pregunta magica, ¿esto como va, con o sin iva?, nunca podran luchar contra eso, porque nunca podran obligar a que utilicemos "su dinero" siempre estará ahí "nuestro dinero", tenemos la ventaja, de que nuestro dinero será elegido por el pueblo, y como esta en los genes pues los mps apareceran una y otra vez en escena.
> Eso de que yo vaya a declarar mi oro en B y regularizarlo pagando impuestos habrá que verlo, si es en B aun es mas libre que el A, porque aparte de todas las virtudes del A el B encina es "invisible", resumiendo, pues que No, que nisiquiera lo van a oler, a diferencia de otra materia prima o producto financiero el oro y la plata son dinero, y no se tiene que trasformar en el dinero de ellos para adquirir bienes y servicios.... No me vengan que con oro no se puede ir al mercadona porque no necesito el mercadona para nada, porque apoyaremos el comercio local, y si yo le ofrezco a un agricultor por 10 kilos de patatas el equivalente a 10€ que valen en el mercadona en vez de 1€ que le ofrece el Mercadona y su cadena de distribución, seguramente yo comeré patatas.



Cuanta razon tiene Vd., yo llevo muchisimos años que las hortalizas, legumbres, conejos y pollos, me surto de las huertas que tengo a mi alrededor, depende de la epoca tienen de todo y muchisimo mas barato que en los grandes supermercados.
Durante la guerra civil, depende de la zona y despues de la contienda, recuerdo que el fiat de la republica no valia ni para limpiarse el culo, y el tener plata u oro, era una garantia para poder subsistir y lo paso menos gravoso, teniendo a su alcance el canje de alimentos y otros articulos por mps, en muchas ocasiones se partian trozos de las monedas como pago de ello


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Para que fluya el dinero B tiene que no tener trazabilidad. Si la tiene, pierde la característica fundamental de no ser anónimo, por lo que atrás de la transacción siempre se podrá verificar si corresponde a una transacción legal.
> El dinero digital lleva ya el tema fiscal de forma implícita dentro de su ADN, así que no se podrá intercambiar por valores "no oficializados" sin ser "legalizados mediante impuestos". Pillas por donde va el tema? Si quieres vender oro "no oficial" a cambio de moneda digital vas a tener que pagar muchos impuestos. Muchos más cuanto más tengas por la escalabilidad del sistema fiscal. Vamos, que hay que deshacer posiciones "no oficiales" a toda máquina para minimizar el impacto fiscal de la digitalización de La Moneda. En el sector inmobiliario ya se está percibiendo una avalancha de dinero de bancolchon desde hace algunos meses que se percibe por estadística pura y dura. Más operaciones a más bajo precio demuestra que no se esta declarando la realidad de lo que se escritura porque más operaciones siempre demuestran presión de demanda, lo que origina alza de precios, no disminución.....
> Consultar estadísticas de registradores y notarios es muy util, porque es de los pocos datos que no existe manipulación al no haber un mercado centralizado.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Esto esta pasando, de echo tengo ya varias cosas puestas en venta y estan ofreciendo pagar en B gran parte lo que pasa es que no me interesan las ofertas que estan llegando, asi que ni me tengo que plantear nada.

Ademas he tenido que ir muchas muchas veces en estos ultimos meses a notarios y historias, hay muchisima operacion que por su bajo valor se estima que se esta haciendo gran parte del dinero en B, ademas muchas notarias tienen habitacion para que haya cierta discrepcion entre comprador y vendedor para este tipo de operaciones en que parte del dinero es en B, se paga alli mismo en la misma notaria.

Tambien hay avalancha de donaciones de padres a hijos almenos en andalucia con la nueva ley de donaciones y herencias, temen que la quiten y hay colas en las notarias, ahora que sale medio gratis y por miedo a que esta ley dure poco esta alli todo cristo donando sus cosas a los hijos para que el dia de mañana hacienda no coja un centimo, solo con esto llevan varios meses saturadas las notarias en Andalucia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es que tu llegas siempre al mismo sitio, que se tiene que terminar pasando tu oro al fiat vigente, sea digital o no, y si tienes oro A y B no tienes ninguna necesidad de dar ese paso, pero bueno tampoco me voy a fatigar mucho en convencer de nada a nadie.
> Tu dices que el precio caera por una salida brutal de metal y yo digo que ni saldrá mucho metal a la venta ni caerá el precio, subirá fuertemente y nada más tocar 2021 la subida será vertical, veremos, alguno de los dos se equivoca.




Alomejor teneis razon los dos y no os dais cuenta.

Para que el dinero plata y oro suba de precio tiene que haber aceptacion por parte de gran publico.

Si en un principio la gente ha perdido costumbre y carece de conocimientos sobre estas divisas la gente no va a querer oro ni plata, querran su dinero oficial, que me paso a mi hace dos años cuando propuse a varias personas comprarles un local, buscaba algo que me hacia falta en ese momento en una zona en concreto, tambien buscaba precio aceptable, yo propuse a varias personas comprar ese local y pagar parte de dinero en oro, nadie me acepto la oferta, en realidad era una oferta cojonuda y creo que ninguno de los locales por los que oferte se han vendido en estos años.

De haber aceptado mi oferta tendrian local vendido y el oro que les daba revalorizado muchisimo, osea ahora mismo tendrian mas dinero del que pedian por sus locales.

No me aceptaron las ofertas simplemente por que desconfiaban de la divisa con la que yo queria pagar y ademas no la conocian, como no me corria prisa yo tampoco me complicaba, visitaba el sitio, hablaba con el dueño o dueña de turno, ofrecia mi trato y me miraban como a un bicho raro.

Simplemente no conocian el precio y el potencial real de lo que les estaba ofreciendo.

Que podria pasar entonces debido a esto, pues muy simple, quizas al principio los metales bajen dado que no haya suficientes personas interesadas en ellos y no puedan realizarse operaciones con ellos, pero que pasara cuando la gente vaya viendo que la unica manera de tener una actividad sumergida con pagos en B sea la de coger plata y oro, vayan viendo que tienen valor y cada vez mas gente los acepte, pues que empezaran a subir.

Por lo tanto creo que los dos teneis razon en vuestros argumentos, unicamente hay que fusionarlos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alomejor teneis razon los dos y no os dais cuenta.
> 
> Para que el dinero plata y oro suba de precio tiene que haber aceptacion por parte de gran publico.
> 
> ...



Bien visto. El fiat ha conseguido expulsar al oro de las transacciones, pero podría volver con mucha facilidad una vez la gente vuelva a depositar en él la confianza ( es y ha sido su función natural durante 5000 años). Ahora el desconocimiento es total, pero realmente, una vez desaparezca la moneda tal y como la conocemos, es lo único que puede hacer frente, como medio de pago alternativo, a las criptos del los Bancos Centrales y a su ferreo control. 

Llegado ese momento, yo soy de la opinión que la demanda de MP aumentará, pues, parafraseando a la Princiesa Leia cuando contestaba a Darth Vader: «_Cuanto más_ fuerte sea la presión, _más sistemas_ estelares se le _escaparan_ entre los dedos».


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alomejor teneis razon los dos y no os dais cuenta.
> 
> Para que el dinero plata y oro suba de precio tiene que haber aceptacion por parte de gran publico.
> 
> ...



El B se gestionará con la Libra. O no se dan cuenta de porque se generó el Brexit? Los piratas ingleses siempre facilitando desde su gobierno robarle al resto del mundo a los filibusteros de turno.
La Libra tiene todas las características necesarias para transformarse en La Moneda "B" necesaria en Europa cuando se digitalice el €. Seguirá siendo convertible, es fácil de gestionar y tiene un valor de referencia permanente y no se digtalizará porque los ingleses son bastante más listos que el promedio de políticos europeos, y no porque no sean ladrones, sino porque roban fuera y no en su casa. Canal de entrada directo a € con el turismo y bla bla bla.
UK será la nueva Suiza en este nuevo escenario económico.
Ya hay estampida de creación de empresas en UK desde toda Europa.....
Todo encaja, solo hay que analizar el mercado sin fanatismos ni nublado por el "deseo" de que se valoracien las propias inversiones, que anula la razón.
Si a mi me preguntan, saldría del oro y plata corriendo y me metería en divisas y el mejor síntoma es que habrá salida dura del Brexit....


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## alopecio (9 Dic 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Hablando de monedas digitales y de TMM os dejo aqui el nuevo articulo de Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> Monedas digitales | Unai Gaztelumendi
> 
> ...



¿Hay algun enlace al código fuente para echarle un vistazo?


----------



## yopyop (9 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alomejor teneis razon los dos y no os dais cuenta.
> 
> Para que el dinero plata y oro suba de precio tiene que haber aceptacion por parte de gran publico.
> 
> ...



Al principio no debería de bajar por ese motivo, dado que si no lo conocen ni lo usan, no creo que influyan en nada en la cotización.
Los que sí lo conocen y sí lo usan y llega esa hipotética situación, tontos serían si no la aprovechan. Porque seguiría teniendo todas sus ventajas y alguna más.

Está claro que no tiene la misma aceptación que el FIAT como medio de pago y por lo tanto no sirve para hacer el mismo tipo de compras, lo mismo le pasa a las criptomonedas. Pero es que difícilmente se verá circular de nuevo a la manera que lo hizo en siglos pasados.

Un saludo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El B se gestionará con la Libra. O no se dan cuenta de porque se generó el Brexit? Los piratas ingleses siempre facilitando desde su gobierno robarle al resto del mundo a los filibusteros de turno.
> La Libra tiene todas las características necesarias para transformarse en La Moneda "B" necesaria en Europa cuando se digitalice el €. Seguirá siendo convertible, es fácil de gestionar y tiene un valor de referencia permanente y no se digtalizará porque los ingleses son bastante más listos que el promedio de políticos europeos, y no porque no sean ladrones, sino porque roban fuera y no en su casa. Canal de entrada directo a € con el turismo y bla bla bla.
> UK será la nueva Suiza en este nuevo escenario económico.
> Ya hay estampida de creación de empresas en UK desde toda Europa.....
> ...



Me parece bueno el planteamiento. Esta bien que los metaleros nos planteemos otras miradas mas "abiertas"... Pero una pregunta : Por qué la Libra y no el Franco Suizo? 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me parece bueno el planteamiento. Esta bien que los metaleros nos planteemos otras miradas mas "abiertas"... Pero una pregunta : Por qué la Libra y no el Franco Suizo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Porque el Franco Suizo no "sale" naturalmente de Suiza. La Libra con el turismo inglés y lo activos que son comercialmente en su Commonwealth la hace una moneda mucho más internacional y válida que el Franco sin contar los convenios comerciales de UK con USA como intangible agregado. En zonas costeras es fácil ver en restaurantes Libras, Francos nunca he visto ninguno.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien hay avalancha de donaciones de padres a hijos almenos en andalucia con la nueva ley de donaciones y herencias, temen que la quiten y hay colas en las notarias, ahora que sale medio gratis y por miedo a que esta ley dure poco esta alli todo cristo donando sus cosas a los hijos para que el dia de mañana hacienda no coja un centimo, solo con esto llevan varios meses saturadas las notarias en Andalucia.



Pues en Madrid yo hoy no he tenido problema para que me dieran hora para hacerlo el martes que viene. O la gente aquí tiene mucha confianza en que Ayusi le gane el pulso al gobierno o, más probablemente, la gente no tiene un duro para pagar ni las plusvalías.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues en Madrid yo hoy no he tenido problema para que me dieran hora para hacerlo el martes que viene. O la gente aquí tiene mucha confianza en que Ayusi le gane el pulso al gobierno o, más probablemente, la gente no tiene un duro para pagar ni las plusvalías.




Podria ser que vosotros tuvierais esas leyes de antes y nosotros las tengamos desde que esta el tripartido y por eso estan aprobechando ahora para hacer estos tramites ???

Ya te digo que en agosto entre estos temas y que se iban notarios de vacaciones necesitaba cita urgente con notario y tuve que ir a otra notaria mas cara..........

Ahora diran algunos que todas las notarias cobran lo mismo............ los cojones 80 euros mas por el mismo tramite que habia hecho un mes antes en otra, pero me corria urgencia y los 80 euros eran calderilla en ese tema.

LLevo de notarios desde el año pasado y hay total avalancha y sobretodo para donaciones, avalancha es que pides cita y te dan una que alguien cancele a ultima hora o te citan para dentro de 15 dias, tambien depende hay notarias mas caras o que son sitios con varios notarios asociados o algo asi creo que en esos sitios si te cogen antes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Al principio no debería de bajar por ese motivo, dado que si no lo conocen ni lo usan, no creo que influyan en nada en la cotización.
> Los que sí lo conocen y sí lo usan y llega esa hipotética situación, tontos serían si no la aprovechan. Porque seguiría teniendo todas sus ventajas y alguna más.
> 
> Está claro que no tiene la misma aceptación que el FIAT como medio de pago y por lo tanto no sirve para hacer el mismo tipo de compras, lo mismo le pasa a las criptomonedas. Pero es que difícilmente se verá circular de nuevo a la manera que lo hizo en siglos pasados.
> ...



Al principio creo que si podria bajar por el tema del desconocimiento.

Imagina que no tienes dinero, quieres una gallina, te doy dos onzas de plata por la gallina, es por decir algo........ yo no quiero esas monedas viejas relucientes, quiero dinero nuevo, pero te van a cobrar impuestos y con mis onzas te lo llevaras integro, me da igual no quiero tus monedas, quiero las del gobierno.

Te doy tres me hace falta la gallina, tengo que comer, que no quiero tus putas onzas, te doy cuatro, bueno llevate la gallina por 4 seguro que no pierdo pero no me convence, te lo hago por que comas y hacerte el favor, encima de que te acaba de clavar piensa que te esta haciendo un favor.

Es simplemente cuestion de confianza, mientras la gente no confie en los metales y aprenda a utilizarlos como moneda ademas de darse cuenta del potencial que tienen no los van a querer.

Es lo que te digo, que en tratos que he intentado meter metales por que me venia bien por el motivo que fuera, no me los han aceptado.

Si a mis padres llegan a venir ofreciendo metales por ejemplo por una cochera no habrian aceptado nunca, habria tenido yo que enseñarles que en realidad eso era dinero, habria tenido pelea con ellos y finalmente tras muchos quebraderos de cabeza habria podido convencerlos de que cogieran los metales.

Nunca os habeis peleado con alguien que esta empeñado en algo y es mejor mandarlo a tomar porculo que haga lo que quiera? a mi me pasa continuamente, lo ultimo un criador de pajaros que estaba sacando pajaros tullidos, yo esplicandole como tenia que hacerlo y el motivo del por que le habian salido tullidos, el tio empeñado en que tenia razon el.......... pues nada al final a tomar porculo que haga lo que quiera y siga sacando bichos jodidos, no habia manera de que diera el puto brazo a torcer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2020)

otra cosa, a mi me han llegado a llamar gente sabiendo que medio manejo algo de informacion, decirle al tio mira te compro lo que tienes, te doy 300 euros mas de lo que te vayan a dar en el mejor sitio que encuentres, eran joyas de herencia........... 

Digo 300 pero podia ser mas, esas joyas eran interesantisimas como joyas.

Tu las llevas a los sitios que consideres y en el que mas te den yo te doy 300 mas.

Esto teniendo cierta confianza y sabiendo el tio que soy legal, ademas no habia fallo............ era elegir sitios el donde tasar conmigo al lado.

Ademas para que viera mi honestidad le recomende varios sitios donde le iban a dar mas.

Al final vendio sin avisar, pero so cabron por que no me avisaste si habrias salido ganando ??? yo que se tio, estoy contento con el precio que me dieron.......... esto creo que fue cuando estaba sobre los 30 el gramo de 18kt yo lo queria por que eran joyas antiguas muy bonitas y considro ese formato como formato de valor añadido aunque a alguno de vosotros no le haga gracia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El B se gestionará con la Libra. O no se dan cuenta de porque se generó el Brexit? Los piratas ingleses siempre facilitando desde su gobierno robarle al resto del mundo a los filibusteros de turno.
> La Libra tiene todas las características necesarias para transformarse en La Moneda "B" necesaria en Europa cuando se digitalice el €. Seguirá siendo convertible, es fácil de gestionar y tiene un valor de referencia permanente y no se digtalizará porque los ingleses son bastante más listos que el promedio de políticos europeos, y no porque no sean ladrones, sino porque roban fuera y no en su casa. Canal de entrada directo a € con el turismo y bla bla bla.
> UK será la nueva Suiza en este nuevo escenario económico.
> Ya hay estampida de creación de empresas en UK desde toda Europa.....
> ...



Me parece que en la anterior crisis la libra subio muchisimo con respecto al euro, incluso un 50 o 60 % mas no recuerdo, compre varias cosas en subastas inglesas y habia que tener un cuidado..........


----------



## Orooo (10 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> El B se gestionará con la Libra. O no se dan cuenta de porque se generó el Brexit? Los piratas ingleses siempre facilitando desde su gobierno robarle al resto del mundo a los filibusteros de turno.
> La Libra tiene todas las características necesarias para transformarse en La Moneda "B" necesaria en Europa cuando se digitalice el €. Seguirá siendo convertible, es fácil de gestionar y tiene un valor de referencia permanente y no se digtalizará porque los ingleses son bastante más listos que el promedio de políticos europeos, y no porque no sean ladrones, sino porque roban fuera y no en su casa. Canal de entrada directo a € con el turismo y bla bla bla.
> UK será la nueva Suiza en este nuevo escenario económico.
> Ya hay estampida de creación de empresas en UK desde toda Europa.....
> ...



Yo creo que das por hecho muchas cosas, y como lo planteas es todo bastante enrevesado.

Yo creo dos cosas:

La primera es que como todo en la vida y como siempre ha sido hay dos caras de la misma moneda y con el dinero pasara igual. Estara el dinero en A o digital, intangible o lo que quieran inventarse y tambien el dinero B en el que el oro (como siempre) tendra su lugar, aparte de "otros" dineros.

Lo segundo es que si aciertas con todo eso que estas diciendo serias el puto amo, un tio que generaria riqueza de la nada operando con cualquier tipo de activo y acaparando billetes cual trader con informacion privilegiada. Por que es que seria mas facil eso, que acertar con todo lo que dices. Y dudo que si fueses el puto amo, estes aqui intentando convencer a unos desconocidos foriles.

Aqui somos mas de cosas sencillas, usamos lo que ha funcionado siempre y ya esta.


----------



## OBDC (10 Dic 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo creo que das por hecho muchas cosas, y como lo planteas es todo bastante enrevesado.
> 
> Yo creo dos cosas:
> 
> ...



Yo no te quiero convencer de nada amigo, ni alterar tu simpleza, que me parece loable.
Solo reflexiono que no existen las casualidades, existen las causalidades.
El transbordador espacial tenía el ancho que tenía, por el tamaño máximo que crecian los árboles en la Roma antigua, aunque seguramente sea complejo entender el por que existe esa correlación tan lejana en el tiempo.
Por otra parte, también si ocurriera lo que planteo, no sería el puto amo, solo sería una causalidad más.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## sebboh (10 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece que en la anterior crisis la libra subio muchisimo con respecto al euro, incluso un 50 o 60 % mas no recuerdo, compre varias cosas en subastas inglesas y habia que tener un cuidado..........



si muchisimo... de estar 1 libra a 1,5X€ a llegar a 1,1 (le falto un nada para llegar al 1:1) para despues fluctuar en 1,1-1,2 durante bastantes años


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo creo que das por hecho muchas cosas, y como lo planteas es todo bastante enrevesado.
> 
> Yo creo dos cosas:
> 
> ...




Yo genero dinero de la nada y aqui estoy igual de volado que vosotros.

Otra cosa es la cantidad de dinero que puedes generar de la nada, es limitado almenos en mi caso.

Yo compro tazos de mierda por 2 euros un bolson en un mercadillo y acaban en ebay por 400 euros, cosas de este tipo.

El 99% de las personas que conozco no ven esas oportunidades, creo que en un mad max acabare fusilado pero bueno nunca se sabe igual acabo como soros.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2020)

JPMorgan Says Gold Will Suffer for Years Because of Bitcoin

Disparando los últimos criptocartuchos para contener el precio del oro... JPM dice que la popularidad de las criptos va en aumento y que los inversores van a vender oro para comprarlas lo cual va a suponer un lastre al precio del oro en los próximos años.

También dice que los actores institucionales apenas han empezado a posicionarse en criptos mientras que en oro están ya todos posicionados.

En mi opinión, van a hinchar las criptos y a promocionar su inversión en un último intento de frenar la demanda de oro antes del reset monetario. Si dicen esto, posiblemente ya están ya posicionados en criptos y quieren seguir inflandolas para comprar oro a buen precio.

Lo cierto es que los actores institucionales, salvo los bancos centrales, apenas están posicionados en oro y en criptos menos aún. Sea como sea, lo cierto es que las alternativas monetarias (reales o ficticias) van a ir atrayendo la atención de todos. Una muestra más de que el sistema monetario actual hace aguas y necesita ser reemplazado con urgencia:




Parecía que la M1 iba "aplanando la curva" pero se ha vuelto a disparar hasta aumentar más del 50% durante este año. Incremento exponencial que no presagia nada bueno...


----------



## tastas (10 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> JPMorgan Says Gold Will Suffer for Years Because of Bitcoin
> 
> Disparando los últimos criptocartuchos para contener el precio del oro... JPM dice que la popularidad de las criptos va en aumento y que los inversores van a vender oro para comprarlas lo cual va a suponer un lastre al precio del oro en los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Cuántas empresas del sp500 cuentan con oro entre sus reservas?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuántas empresas del sp500 cuentan con oro entre sus reservas?



Wow ¿Con esta pregunta estaría usted tratando de sugerir que el Bitcoin es una reserva?


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuántas empresas del sp500 cuentan con oro entre sus reservas?



Pues por ejemplo JPM unos cuantos millones de onzas plateadas?...


----------



## Forcopula (10 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuántas empresas del sp500 cuentan con oro entre sus reservas?



Los bancos son empresas?


----------



## tastas (10 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Wow ¿Con esta pregunta estaría usted tratando de sugerir que el Bitcoin es una reserva?



No, no estoy hablando de Bitcoin.
Pregunto si es habitual atesorar oro en empresas privadas no como lo haría un banco como inversión o de sus clientes, sino como activo monetario.


----------



## FranMen (10 Dic 2020)

La moneda digital llegará sí o sí y una de las cosas que le veo en es que tendrá fecha de caducidad: los bancos centrales producirán cada mes una cantidad para los presupuestos de los países, la moneda previamente producida perderá un % para mantener un equilibrio de masa monetaria, al cabo de un tiempo la moneda producida no tendrá valor. De esta forma se estimula el consumo y al mismo tiempo se impide el ahorro para tenernos bien cogidos por los nuts


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No, no estoy hablando de Bitcoin.
> Pregunto si es habitual atesorar oro en empresas privadas no como lo haría un banco como inversión o de sus clientes, sino como activo monetario.



Aaaaah, le pido disculpas, interpreté mal entonces. Pensé que estaba usted haciendo una referencia comparativa acerca de las recientes noticias, interesadas sin duda, sobre empresa cuya principal actividad económica es ajena a la especulación, que sin embargo están especulando decididamente, dedicándose con denuedo a la compra de Bitcoin.


----------



## OBDC (10 Dic 2020)

Pueden hablar de oro, joder

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> JPMorgan Says Gold Will Suffer for Years Because of Bitcoin
> 
> Disparando los últimos criptocartuchos para contener el precio del oro... JPM dice que la popularidad de las criptos va en aumento y que los inversores van a vender oro para comprarlas lo cual va a suponer un lastre al precio del oro en los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Ya llevamos un tiempo en una campaña pro bitcoño, y contra oro. Hace poco pusieron el video de Kaiserreport, que creo que decía lo mismo, hay que invertir en bitcoños, el oro se va a hundir... demasiado grosero todo a mi ver.


----------



## timi (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La moneda digital llegará sí o sí y una de las cosas que le veo en es que tendrá fecha de caducidad: los bancos centrales producirán cada mes una cantidad para los presupuestos de los países, la moneda previamente producida perderá un % para mantener un equilibrio de masa monetaria, al cabo de un tiempo la moneda producida no tendrá valor. De esta forma se estimula el consumo y al mismo tiempo se impide el ahorro para tenernos bien cogidos por los nuts



El ahorro se abre camino.
si nos dicen que no ahorremos es que lo tenemos que hacer
si nos ponen zancadillas para que no lo hagamos es que es importante hacerlo
si nos dejan una herramienta delante es que no nos interesa utilizar esa herramienta
si nos machacan en que sigamos x camino , es que nos interesa justo el camino contrario

ya no es una opción , es un estilo de vida.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

A lo largo de los años haciendo las cosas por nuestro bien....
¿Por qué iban a cambiar ahora?
No hay que ser desconfiado de que digan una cosa y luego resulte ser la contraria.


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2020)

Hay borregos, pastores y lobos.
Cada cual elige lo que quiere ser.
El borrego decide "ahorrar" lana con todo su esfuerzo, el pastor se la quita a cambio de protegerlo del lobo y el lobo, de vez en cuando se zampa un borrego cuando lo deja el pastor porque lo ve hambriento y tiene miedo que ataque a alguno de los suyos.
Solo hay un gilipollas en la cadena, aunque sea por la culpa de los genes.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> El ahorro se abre camino.
> si nos dicen que no ahorremos es que lo tenemos que hacer
> si nos ponen zancadillas para que no lo hagamos es que es importante hacerlo
> si nos dejan una herramienta delante es que no nos interesa utilizar esa herramienta
> ...



Si escribo aquí es para que le deis vueltas a que alternativas tenemos. Una claramente es el objetivo del hilo: los MPs, ¿qué otras hay?


----------



## Manzano1 (11 Dic 2020)

Según Santiago niño de becerra 

aquí es a donde vamos:

-Fin del capitalismo, aparacion de otro sistema con rentas mínimas universales, de crecimientos y fin de la mano de obra sustituida por maquinaria y ultra tecnologia (salvo trabajos muy concretos) 
-Revolución fiscal para pagar la rbu, osease sisar más a la hormiga. 
-Oligopolios a todo trapo y en todos los sectores, concentraciones de todo tipo, desaparición de lo mediano-pequeño. 
-Las siguientes generaciones vivirán peor que los baby boomers, no se viajará, etc, etc etc... 
-Los pocos empleos que queden a tiempo parcial y combinados con rbu. 
-Los recursos según el son limitados y por eso hay que hacer todo este tinglado. 
-Fusiones bancarias y tipos bajos o negativos. 

Y esto ya es de mi cosecha... Se creará una sociedad fría, dependiente, sin emprendimiento, sin capacidad de mejora, alienada, estúpida, neocomunista, pobre y debil, donde sobra el individuo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Según Santiago niño de becerra
> 
> aquí es a donde vamos:
> 
> ...



Que guai... Hace 20 años que pronostica esto, al final va acertar, aunque sea por aburrimiento,


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Aquí ya se ha puesto hacia adónde vamos muchas veces.
Por mucho que tachen de negacionistas y demás istas e ismos (cómo no) a los que piensan y exponen, la realidad que vemos cada día y la historia no pueden evitar que sea visible.

Quieren seguir con sus mamandurrias y control, con sus paranoias y egos, reducir la población mundial para poder seguir disfrutando de los recursos cada vez más menguantes y para evitar que se desmadre su cotarro.

El cambio climático, los virus, el hambre, el racismo, etc. todo son cuentos, herramientas, excusas, pretextos, utilizados para crear el clima perfecto para perpetrar sus crímenes. Seguirán en ello, seguirán dividiendo a la población, aumentando el control, parasitando más y más.

El camino, las alternativas, para defenderse, son la información, el conocimiento, la transmisión de la información y conocimiento a los demás, el razonamiento, ver la realidad, dejar de lado a los capullos y tontos útiles de esta gente, prepararse, y de paso vivir lo mejor que se pueda, porque el tiempo no vuelve. De manera responsable con la situación pero siendo conscientes que al final la vida se va y es la que nos ha tocado vivir. No todo está perdido. Y cuando se pierda, aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que guai... Hace 20 años que pronostica esto, al final va acertar, aunque sea por aburrimiento,



No, yo discutía allá por 2012 que el capitalismo terminaba y él decía que no que se reformularía pero seguiría.
En lo que sí ha acertado hasta ahora es en que no habría inflación que yo veía entonces como solución a la deuda


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que guai... Hace 20 años que pronostica esto, al final va acertar, aunque sea por aburrimiento,



Ya va teniendo más de becerra que se niño, y es que los años no pasan en balde...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Dic 2020)

Coño, ¿entonces por fin se va a consumar la predicción de Marx de que el colapso del capitalismo era inminente?

Francamente, no sé yo... No veo esto tanto como un neocomunismo (@Manzano1 ) como una vuelta de tuerca teórica y práctica del neoliberalismo (que conste que a mí ambas posturas me parecen igual de nocivas). O igual es que es que hemos olvidado que los extremos se tocan, y que el liberalismo llevado a formas extremas (alguien diría, evolucionadas) es otra forma de dictadura, más sutil, pero igual de cercenadora de libertades reales y, por supuesto, de "felicidades" para el ser humano normal y currito.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, van a hinchar las criptos y a promocionar su inversión en un último intento de frenar la demanda de oro antes del reset monetario. Si dicen esto, posiblemente ya están ya posicionados en criptos y quieren seguir inflandolas para comprar oro a buen precio.
> 
> Lo cierto es que los actores institucionales, salvo los bancos centrales, apenas están posicionados en oro y en criptos menos aún.





tastas dijo:


> Cuántas empresas del sp500 cuentan con oro entre sus reservas?



Me alegra coincidir con alguien a quien considero bastante agudo en sus apreciaciones. Lo dije hace unos días, a los ricos no les gusta comprar caro. Si han comprado los bancos centrales y, por lo que se sabe, mucho inversor particular (con posibles, no nosotros, pobres hormigas), pero faltan los inversores institucionales, lo lógico es que intenten corregir el oro. Yo solo lo siento porque me voy a quedar sin un duro para comprar ya que en los próximos días me voy a ver obligado a pagar la plusvalía por una herencia en vida debido a la amenaza que se cierne sobre las cabezas de los madrileños (y que conste que tampoco estoy defendiendo al gobierno de Madrid, porque creo que, más o menos, los muy hijoputas se han asegurado que lo que dejaran de cobrar por sucesiones y donaciones, lo cobran por plusvalía aumentando en los últimos años escandalosamente los valores catastrales).


----------



## timi (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Si escribo aquí es para que le deis vueltas a que alternativas tenemos. Una claramente es el objetivo del hilo: los MPs, ¿qué otras hay?



llevo años pidiendo alternativas y no encuentro ninguna
me uno a la pregunta


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El camino, las alternativas, para defenderse, son la información, el conocimiento, la transmisión de la información y conocimiento a los demás, el razonamiento, ver la realidad, dejar de lado a los capullos y tontos útiles de esta gente, prepararse, y de paso vivir lo mejor que se pueda, porque el tiempo no vuelve. De manera responsable con la situación pero siendo conscientes que al final la vida se va y es la que nos ha tocado vivir. No todo está perdido. Y cuando se pierda, aquí paz y después gloria.



Y la lucha, amigo @estupeharto, y la lucha y la rebeldía. En cierta medida hay un paralelismo con la situación de comienzos del SXX.
Como decía un dj fallecido en una de sus canciones "live a life you will remember"


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y la lucha, amigo @estupeharto, y la lucha y la rebeldía. En cierta medida hay un paralelismo con la situación de comienzos del SXX.
> Como decía un dj fallecido en una de sus canciones "live a life you will remember"



Antes era mucho más fácil. Bastaba con tajarse y meterse de todo... Ahora además para ser un revolucionario hay que saber...


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> La digitalización de La Moneda no dije que fuera en Hipanistan.
> El Euro es europeo, creo que el que piensa en que España es el centro del universo eres tú, en ningún momento hablo de España como precursor de la digitalización de La Moneda....solo hago referencia que en España queda poco dinero B, pero obviamente es un proceso global y sin duda europeo.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Si, pero ahora vas y se los explicas a un alemán. Le explicas que le vas a prohibir el uso de efectivo. Que todo a moneda digital. Si tienes suerte se descojona en tu cara.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya va teniendo más de becerra que se niño, y es que los años no pasan en balde...





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya va teniendo más de becerra que se niño, y es que los años no pasan en balde...


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No puedo subir grafico, pero darle un vistazo en diario, me da que puede estar pintando un hombro derecho de un HCHi.



Creo que está invalidado el HCHi


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Creo que está invalidado el HCHi



Yo creó que no, el hombro derecho sigue en construcción, es cierto que es un HCHi inclinado un poco hacia el hombro derecho, pero lo veo totalmente vigente. 
Ademas por estscionalidad me cuadra todo bastante, los mayoristas entre la semana que viene y la proxima van a reventar las mint a pedidos y pagar en cash fresquito antes de que termine el año, les beneficia mucho fiscalmente, tienen una burrada de efectivo con beneficios y es mucho mejor tener mercancia, y eso debe empujar el precio.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Avecinar una caída en barrera como si fuera para el mes que viene, es cuanto menos exagerar.
> Llegados a un punto en el que el dinero FIAT fuera 100% trazable, habría que ver qué países lo implementan.
> A día de hoy chocaría frontalmente con la LOPD en España y con leyes similares en la UE. Hace poco ya ha dicho la UE, otra vez, que el dinero en efectivo es un derecho fundamental, nada menos.



Amén. No va a ocurrir en un par de meses ni aún cuando el FIAT esté "en su punto" culinariamente hablando


yopyop dijo:


> Por otro lado cualquier persona que tenga una cantidad elevada en B, se moverá a cualquier lado del mundo si es necesario.



No sabéis lo fácil que es mover mercancía. A ver, si son cientos de kilos te la juegas. Pero vamos, que yo mando maquinaria a china vía HKG y al chinorro le meto un jamón en los cuadros eléctricos de la maquina. Es que le priva el jamón. Imaginaos en cuadro eléctrico meter unas planchitas de 1kg.


yopyop dijo:


> Y si es una persona que tiene unas pocas monedas, ¿qué falta le va a hacer?, sin pensar unas cuantas maneras de "regularizar" esas monedas sin pagar nada o muy poco.



Esperar a la siguiente "amnistía fiscal" sin ir más lejos. Que la habrá.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo creó que no, el hombro derecho sigue en construcción, es cierto que es un HCHi inclinado un poco hacia el hombro derecho, pero lo veo totalmente vigente.
> Ademas por estscionalidad me cuadra todo bastante, los mayoristas entre la semana que viene y la proxima van a reventar las mint a pedidos y pagar en cash fresquito antes de que termine el año, les beneficia mucho fiscalmente, tienen una burrada de efectivo con beneficios y es mucho mejor tener mercancia, y eso debe empujar el precio.



En la estacionalidad llevas toda la razón. Estamos llegando a un gran momento tanto por fundamentales como por técnico. Veremos la próxima semana. A lo mejor está en formación una W


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> En la estacionalidad llevas toda la razón. Estamos llegando a un gran momento tanto por fundamentales como por técnico. Veremos la próxima semana. A lo mejor está en formación una W


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

La semana de nochebuena papa noel rompe los 2000


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Dic 2020)

Operando con Bitcoins y otras criptomonedas


BBVA ofrece un servicio para la compra-venta de Bitcoins



Bitcoins para la langostada... Esto va viento en popa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y la lucha, amigo @estupeharto, y la lucha y la rebeldía. En cierta medida hay un paralelismo con la situación de comienzos del SXX.
> Como decía un dj fallecido en una de sus canciones "live a life you will remember"



Por supuesto, no hay gloria sin lucha. Hay partido


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si, pero ahora vas y se los explicas a un alemán. Le explicas que le vas a prohibir el uso de efectivo. Que todo a moneda digital. Si tienes suerte se descojona en tu cara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 512708



Podría poner los datos de este año, desde que tenemos coronavirus? Gracias 
Por cierto:
Suecia podría ser el primer país sin dinero efectivo: estudia operar con su propia criptomoneda nacional


----------



## Tolagu (12 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Podría poner los datos de este año, desde que tenemos coronavirus? Gracias
> Por cierto:
> Suecia podría ser el primer país sin dinero efectivo: estudia operar con su propia criptomoneda nacional



No son datos que se actualicen tan a menudo. Lea este artículo que explica el apetito alemán por el efectivo, que por cierto también ocurre con Austria. Will coronavirus change Germans’ love of cash?. Igual de interesante es su apetencia por el débito contra el crédito. E igualmente interesante su apetito por los metales.

"Germans hold 4925 tonnes of gold bars and gold coins"

The vast gold hoards held by Germany’s population - Ronan Manly

De cualquier manera, el coronavirus ha trastocado casi todas las series históricas. ¿Se imagina Vd. la comparación del uso de mascarillas de hace un año con la de hoy? ¿o la utilicación de sistemas y software de videoconferencias (vea ZOOM) ?. Yo creo que no hay nadie que sepa la evolución en el comportamiento de la sociedad post-pandemia. A mi me parece que la gente quiere volver a sus costumbres cuanto antes mejor. Las mamonadas que hemos visto este año no creo que las veamos de igual manera en 2022.

Así que la gran pregunta no es si este año nos han cambiado (a la fuerza, claro está) nuestras costumbres. La gran cuestión es por cuánto tiempo o, si como yo me barrunto, será aprovechado por los bobiernos pijoprogres, especialmente los europeos, para imponernos el pensamiento único progresista y restringir las libertades.

Por cierto, llevo un tiempo observando que se equipara el concepto de cripto moneda con el de moneda digital. Y no son lo mismo.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 512822



Es posible, pero fíjate también en el de 4h


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> No son datos que se actualicen tan a menudo. Lea este artículo que explica el apetito alemán por el efectivo, que por cierto también ocurre con Austria. Will coronavirus change Germans’ love of cash?. Igual de interesante es su apetencia por el débito contra el crédito. E igualmente interesante su apetito por los metales.
> 
> "Germans hold 4925 tonnes of gold bars and gold coins"
> 
> ...



Es que, precisamente ayer, me pareció escuchar en el telediario que, en España había pasado al 60% el uso de dinero digital durante la pandemia.
Muchas cosas están cambiando y lo que ayer valía hoy o mañana será totalmente distinto.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que, precisamente ayer, me pareció escuchar en el telediario que, en España había pasado al 60% el uso de dinero digital durante la pandemia.
> Muchas cosas están cambiando y lo que ayer valía hoy o mañana será totalmente distinto.



Mala fuente de información y cojonuda para desinformar. A los telediarios les importa un carajo la informacion. Son transmisión del adoctrinamiento oficial. Punto.

Lo más probable es que esa panda de gilipollas periolistos no distingan las churras de las merinas. Y cuando hablan de dinero digital, pongo el meñique en juego, se están refiriendo a tarjetas de crédito y pagos por móvil. En fin, es que no dan más de si.

Pero lee y analiza por qué los teutones atesoran nada más y nada menos que 4.924 TONELADAS de oro en monedas y lingotes. 17 veces las que tiene el BE sólo en manos particulares. Porque en líneas generales son un poco cabroncetes, pero vamos que de tontos ni un pelo.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2020)

INSTITUTO SCHILLER: Videoconferencia internacional, 12 y 13 de diciembre: instrucciones para participar

Ahora en directo a través de Zoom

Recomendable


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que, precisamente ayer, me pareció escuchar en el telediario que, en España había pasado al 60% el uso de dinero digital durante la pandemia.
> Muchas cosas están cambiando y lo que ayer valía hoy o mañana será totalmente distinto.



Ala vez, se está sacando más dinero que nunca en los cajeros. Para atesorarlo.
Ley de Gresham en estado puro,la gente empieza a desconfiar de los apuntes digitales.


----------



## timi (12 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> INSTITUTO SCHILLER: Videoconferencia internacional, 12 y 13 de diciembre: instrucciones para participar
> 
> Ahora en directo a través de Zoom
> 
> Recomendable



me he conectado por curiosidad y es en ingles , ya pasaras pequeño resumen si puedes ,,, gracias


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> me he conectado por curiosidad y es en ingles , ya pasaras pequeño resumen si puedes ,,, gracias



Puedes seleccionar idioma

Es una conferencia que retransmiten ahora, no sé si luego se podrá ver.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2020)

Hay varios paneles, y continúa ahora mismo.
Puedes ver un resumen de lo que van a tratar en la descripción del enlace

Evento 11/21/2020 - Schiller Institute (ES)



Spoiler: resumen de lo que van a tratar



*Videoconferencia del Instituto Schiller – 12 y 13 de diciembre, 2020

El mundo después de las elecciones en Estados Unidos:
Construyamos un mundo basado en la razón *



Con interpretación simultánea al español y otros idiomas

— Inscríbase más abajo —​
El Instituto Schiller va a realizar una conferencia internacional por internet los días 12 y 13 de diciembre para abordar los asuntos apremiantes para toda la humanidad: “El mundo después de las elecciones en Estados Unidos: Construyamos un mundo basado en la razón”. La fundadora y presidente del Instituto Schiller, Helga Zepp-LaRouche, anunció que en breve se dará a conocer una lista preliminar de los oradores y que el contenido de la conferencia se va a centrar en lo siguiente:

“Cualquiera que sea el resultado de la batalla sin precedentes en torno a las recientes elecciones en Estados Unidos, ya es patente que no se trata de un asunto interno de Estados Unidos, sino un acontecimiento de la mayor importancia estratégica internacional. Luego de cuatro años de una campaña internacional totalmente sincronizada para satanizar al Presidente Donald Trump —y al mismo tiempo en contra del Presidente Vladimir Putin de Rusia y del Presidente Xi Jinping de China— con el Rusiagate, el juicio político fallido, la insurrección abierta y ahora un descarado fraude electoral, es urgente que el mundo lo entienda y rápido: el resultado de esta batalla es la opción entre la Tercera Guerra Mundial y la paz.

“Trump se ha acarreado la ira implacable de lo que el Presidente Eisenhower identificó como el complejo militar industrial, la burocracia permanente, el llamado ‘Estado profundo’ y de los intereses financieros que los controlan, tales como la City de Londres y Wall Street, porque se atrevió a anunciar que quería ‘poner fin a las guerras sin fin’ y que pensaba que una buena relación con Rusia y con China ‘es algo bueno, no es algo malo’. Si se pusiera a un inepto mental como Joe Biden como presidente simbólico por unas semanas, para luego ser sustituido por Kamala Harris, y con eso a todo el aparato intervencionista de guerra de los años de Obama y de Bush, el mundo sería arrastrado a una guerra contra Rusia y China en el corto plazo, que incluiría la extensión de la confrontación política al espacio”.

*El diálogo y las deliberaciones contará con los siguientes paneles de discusión:
PANEL 1. *“O vamos juntos, o caeremos por separado”: ¿Repúblicas libres y soberanas o dictadura digital?
Este panel abordará las implicaciones del drama que se desenvuelve actualmente en Estados Unidos, por la pelea global para reemplazar el actual sistema financiero en bancarrota con un nuevo paradigma diseñado durante cinco décadas por Lyndon LaRouche. La Conferencia se lleva a cabo en la víspera de la reunión del Colegio Electoral, el 14 de diciembre, que decidirá quién será el próximo Presidente de Estados Unidos. Para ese momento las evidencias de las acusaciones del fraude electoral; las demandas de los abogados del Presidente Trump de que tienen pruebas documentadas de que él ganó las elecciones; los métodos utilizados para hacer el fraude electoral sobre los que varios denunciantes han informado; y las denuncias sobre otras capacidades y acciones que forman parte de la amenaza de golpe de Estado en Estados Unidos, dejará en claro cuál es el panorama en el que los Electores tienen que tomar su decisión. Este panel de la conferencia va a reunir a expertos distinguidos en los campos de la Constitución estadounidense, del derecho y de la inteligencia, y traerá a colación la enorme pertinencia que tiene hoy la respuesta que diera Benjamín Franklin a la pregunta de qué tipo de gobierno había recibido Estados Unidos de ellos, a lo que respondió: “Una República, si podemos mantenerla”.
*PANEL II. *La salida al peligro de una Tercera Guerra Mundial: Un orden estratégico basado en los objetivos comunes de la humanidad.
Lo que se debe hacer para poner en la agenda internacional una nueva arquitectura de seguridad global que garantice la supervivencia de la especie humana. Los panelistas ubicarán el peligro de guerra en el contexto del inminente estallido del sistema financiero transatlántico, y analizarán las posibles consecuencias de los planes que tienen los bancos centrales de ese sistema en bancarrota para la digitalización de las monedas. Sigue siendo una necesidad apremiante la implementación de las Cuatro Leyes propuestas por Lyndon LaRouche, entre ellas la necesidad urgente de establecer un sistema crediticio internacional en la forma de un Nuevo Sistema de Bretton Woods, y la necesidad de la cooperación internacional en la exploración espacial y una economía basada en la energía de fusión. Es por eso de suma importancia que se convoque de inmediato la cumbre de los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, propuesta por el Presidente Putin, porque en este momento avanzado de la crisis, es deber de las naciones de mayor peso en el mundo que actúen en conjunto a fin de evitar una catástrofe geopolítica.
*PANEL III. *La superación de la crisis de salud mundial y la pandemia de la hambruna: A pensar en el nivel de la _Coincidentia Oppositurom_
Este panel analizará el programa necesario para superar la devastación causada en los 50 años de política económica neoliberal en el mundo, de lo cual la pandemia de COVID-19 es solo el ejemplo más obvio. La comunidad mundial debe acordar el establecimiento de un sistema de salud mundial, lo cual significa un sistema de salud moderno en todos y cada uno de los países del planeta, a fin de superar la COVID-19 y el peligro de cualquier otra pandemia en el futuro. Como lo anunció el director del Programa Mundial de Alimentos, David Beasley, ya han muerto 7 millones de personas por hambruna este año, lo cual se hubiera podido evitar fácilmente, y a la luz del peligro inmediato de que 30 millones de personas más mueran de inanición durante los próximos meses, y otros 260 millones amenazados con la misma suerte el año próximo, tiene que haber un cambio total en la política agrícola. El objetivo debe ser alcanzar la seguridad alimentaria en todas las naciones del mundo y por tanto la duplicación de la producción mundial de alimentos en el mundo. Para encontrar las respuestas a estas amenazas existenciales de la humanidad se necesita pensar en términos de un nuevo paradigma. En vez de la maximización de la ganancia para una oligarquía financiera privilegiada, se tiene que poner primero el interés de una humanidad única: los objetivos comunes de la humanidad. Para este fin, se ha formado un “Comité para la Coincidencia de los Opuestos”, un concepto desarrollado por el gran pensador del Renacimiento, Nicolás de Cusa, cuyo objetivo es que las fuerzas de buena voluntad que existen en muchas naciones del mundo, trabajen juntos para resolver estas crisis.
*PANEL IV.* Un futuro humano para los jóvenes: Un renacimiento de la cultura clásica orientado por Beethoven
Este panel estará dedicado a responder a la necesidad de un renacimiento de la cultura clásica, y del papel especial que tiene la juventud para llevarlo a cabo. En este momento de la historia, en el que se han sacudido todos los pilares de la sociedad, hay una sed enorme por la belleza del gran arte, por los ideales más nobles de la humanidad, como se expresan en las grandes composiciones de la música y la poesía clásicas. En todas las civilizaciones principales hay poetas, compositores y filósofos que han celebrado una imagen de la humanidad como especie creativa, y será el diálogo entre estas culturas lo que puede y debe hacer realidad una nueva era para la humanidad. En ese espíritu, toda la conferencia estará dedicada al año de Beethoven, cuyas composiciones le dan a la gente un rayo de esperanza porque expresan de lo que es capaz el ser humano.
*Hora de inicio de los paneles:
Sábado 12 Panel I y Domingo 13 panel III*
08 a. m. (Cd. de México)
09 a. m. (Washington, Perú y Colombia)
10 a. m. (Venezuela, Bolivia, Rep. Dominicana)
11 a. m. (Chile, Buenos Aires)
03 p. m. (Madrid)
*Sábado 12 Panel II y domingo 13 Panel IV*
12 m. (Cd. de México)
01 p. m. (Washington, Perú y Colombia)
02 p. m. (Venezuela, Bolivia, Rep. Dominicana)
03 p. m. (Chile, Buenos Aires)
07 p. m. (Madrid)​


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mala fuente de información y cojonuda para desinformar. A los telediarios les importa un carajo la informacion. Son transmisión del adoctrinamiento oficial. Punto.
> 
> Lo más probable es que esa panda de gilipollas periolistos no distingan las churras de las merinas. Y cuando hablan de dinero digital, *pongo el meñique en juego*, se están refiriendo a tarjetas de crédito y pagos por móvil. En fin, es que no dan más de si.
> 
> Pero lee y analiza por qué los teutones atesoran nada más y nada menos que 4.924 TONELADAS de oro en monedas y lingotes. 17 veces las que tiene el BE sólo en manos particulares. Porque en líneas generales son un poco cabroncetes, pero vamos que de tontos ni un pelo.



Podemos poner cuarto y mitad del brazo tranquilamente


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si, pero ahora vas y se los explicas a un alemán. Le explicas que le vas a prohibir el uso de efectivo. Que todo a moneda digital. Si tienes suerte se descojona en tu cara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 512708



Yo no se lo voy a explicar......

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OCALO (13 Dic 2020)

Cómo se puede comprar oro sin pagar impuestos ?
Lo quiero saber para tenerlo como INVERSIÓN.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2020)

OCALO dijo:


> Cómo se puede comprar oro sin pagar impuestos ?
> Lo quiero saber para tenerlo como INVERSIÓN.



El oro no tiene impuestos de compra


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La semana de nochebuena papa noel rompe los 2000



@romanillo y sus 1400$ no aprueban este comentario, ni @L'omertá con sus 1500$ tampoco


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Dic 2020)

Eso no va a ocurrir, pero si ocurriera, sus efectos serían los contrarios: el oro se dispararía como único dinero capaz de escapar al control del Estado.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Dic 2020)

Y añadir que no todo el mundo es la suciolista y pijoprogre Europa. Vamos, que no me veo a los Indios dejando de comprar MP. Ni a los jeques poniendo pendrives en los WC de sus palacios. etc etc etc


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que, precisamente ayer, me pareció escuchar en el telediario que, en España había pasado al 60% el uso de dinero digital durante la pandemia.
> Muchas cosas están cambiando y lo que ayer valía hoy o mañana será totalmente distinto.



La tele no hay que verla, solo proyectan sucias mentiras, miedo, terror sintético hecho para la población.

Si quieres informarte sin trucos ni mentiras de todo lo relacionado con la sanidad, justicia y libertad, échale un ojo a esto:


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2020)

Decían que la verdad os hará libres...
Pues las cadenas de TV están compradas por los de arriba, las utilizan para sus estrategias.
Pero no las de aquí, .... las de medio mundo y parte del extranjero.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Decían que la verdad os hará libres...
> Pues las cadenas de TV están compradas por los de arriba, las utilizan para sus estrategias.
> Pero no las de aquí, .... las de medio mundo y parte del extranjero.



Lo vi hace unas semanas. Alucinante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2020)

Es la base del sistema. La mentira y el engaño, la manipulación a través de los medios.
Millones y millones para todos estos actores de cartón para poder seguir controlando y explotando a todos.
Si no fuera así, si la gente fuera consciente de toda la realidad, los cuatro gatos acabarían colgados del rabo.


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es la base del sistema. La mentira y el engaño, la manipulación a través de los medios.
> Millones y millones para todos estos actores de cartón para poder seguir controlando y explotando a todos.
> Si no fuera así, si la gente fuera consciente de toda la realidad, los cuatro gatos acabarían colgados del rabo.



Totalmente cierto amigo. Llegan no solamente a controlar medios, sino que también se hace "contrainteligencia" en redes sociales de forma permanente.
Realmente puedes creer a alguien?
Todo está dirigido a un interés.
Quien escribió los mandamientos?
Pues ya ocurría desde esas épocas.
Las religiones fueron el primer medio de adoctrinamiento de la plebe, normalmente en beneficio siempre de uno poderoso o que tenía más que el resto.
Si quieres ejemplos te puedo dar los que quieras.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> El oro no tiene impuestos de compra



Ni de venta.

En teoría habría que declarar la plusvalía o lo que es lo mismo lo que se ha ganado entre la compra y la venta incluyéndolo en la declaración de la renta. Pero el que compra a un particular y vende a un particular queda entre ellos.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Ni de venta.
> 
> En teoría habría que declarar la plusvalía o lo que es lo mismo lo que se ha ganado entre la compra y la venta incluyéndolo en la declaración de la renta. Pero el que compra a un particular y vende a un particular queda entre ellos.



Yo me he limitado a decir "la ley", la teoría.
Incluso entre particulares deberías declarar la operación si te ha aporta un beneficio. Otra cosa es que no lo hagas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Dic 2020)

Hablando de leyes, sabíais que la vacuna que van a poner a los mayores de 65 años institucionalizados carece de ficha técnica ni autorización para su uso en toda Europa?

Pues el ministro Illa, ha comprado 300.000 dosis para dichos ancianos.

Fuente: P31 – Programa diario 14/12/2020 - Scabelum TV - Que Verdad y Justicia sean nuestro nuevo planeta

Recomiendo visionar el video completo, pero sobre todo lo que se comenta en el minuto 20 y en el 42 del video.


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo me he limitado a decir "la ley", la teoría.
> Incluso entre particulares deberías declarar la operación si te ha aporta un beneficio. Otra cosa es que no lo hagas.



What happens in burbuja stays in burbuja.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Totalmente cierto amigo. Llegan no solamente a controlar medios, sino que también se hace "contrainteligencia" en redes sociales de forma permanente.
> Realmente puedes creer a alguien?
> Todo está dirigido a un interés.
> Quien escribió los mandamientos?
> ...



Vaya, no serás humano?
Algo tenemos, que no cambia en los siglos.
Está todo inventado.
La historia, esa gran amiga, cada vez menos desconocida para muchos e igual de despreciada, ignorada y denostada por la mayoría.
Luego están los que la cambian para sus trampas. Incluso hacen leyes sobre la historia. Todo vale ante el rebaño.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hablando de leyes, sabíais que la vacuna que van a poner a los mayores de 65 años institucionalizados carece de ficha técnica ni autorización para su uso en toda Europa?
> 
> Pues el ministro Illa, ha comprado 300.000 dosis para dichos ancianos.
> 
> ...



Lo de las vacunas es de traca.
1. Primero hay que ver que se necesitan.
Si el virus atacó, según las élites, en marzo abril... hay que esperar unos meses para ver si la inmunidad de grupo lo ha hecho retroceder.
Si no fuera así, se plantearía la investigación de una vacuna.

2. Si hubiera sido el caso, que ni siquiera lo ha sido, porque ha remitido incluso con todas las trampas, se hubieran necesitado unos años de pruebas, desde julio.
Pero ya estaban con el tema de las vacunas desde febrero!

Sin probarlas, sin ver efectos...

3. Todos de acuerdo en comprar....

4. Comprando material a empresas de amiguetes....

5. Con todo tipo de mierdas y material genético...

6. Metiendo miedo, obligando, coaccionando....

7. Este año no hay gripe....
Todo es covid....

8. Menos muertos que en años anteriores, con toda la gente mayor que han envenenado con vacunas, tratamientos contrarios y desatención.

9. Sin autopsias, con dos cojones.
¿Para qué se va a investigar sobre un nuevo virus desconocido y tan supuestamente mortal?!

10. Bozales a todas horas y en cualquier lugar?!

11. Toque de queda?! De qué?!

12. Confinamiento y multas?!

13. La economía moribunda, otra de morfina y al hoyo?!

14. Y los cabrones salen a decir las mismas cutreces sin despeinarse, como si de un capítulo más de netflux se tratara.

¿Toda la gran borregada no ve los fallos en matrix?

Macho, son todo fallos.
El nivel borrego es más grande de lo que yo me pensaba

Ed. Y no pongo más puntos porque es un no parar. Lo de trump, las cristos, blm, la invasión, el trólar, el calentamiento, la viogen, la agenda 2030, ....
Lo quieren dinamitar todo...
Pero por nuestro bien, eso sí


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2020)

Os pongo un artículo de mi nueva musa elfo-burbujera:

Gold Price Forecast 2021: On a Bullish Track | Gold Eagle

Aun no lo he leido peo por el título es que va parriba












El año completo 2020 fue un año salvaje para el oro.

Después de un fuerte 2019, el precio del oro se vio afectado en marzo de 2020 cuando la liquidez global se evaporó y las tasas de interés reales se dispararon. Sin embargo, la inevitable respuesta política de recortes de tipos, QE masiva y enormes déficits fiscales desenvolvió rápidamente esa crisis deflacionaria y envió muchos activos de riesgo al alza, y el oro estaba bien posicionado para montar esa ola a nuevos máximos. Luego, en agosto de 2020, las tasas reales de los bonos del Tesoro comenzaron a subir, lo que llevó a una corrección saludable en el precio del oro debido a las condiciones de sobrecompra a corto plazo.

Según mi modelo básico de oro, que compara el precio del oro con la oferta monetaria amplia per cápita (normalizada a 1973 y 1995 como líneas de base), el oro tiene un valor aproximado razonable, con un buen potencial de rendimiento a largo plazo en los próximos años.

Esta siguiente tabla personalizada muestra mi modelo. La línea azul es la oferta monetaria amplia per cápita, y la línea roja es el precio del oro, y ambos se normalizaron a 100 en 1973. La línea verde delgada, para contexto adicional, es el rendimiento real a 10 años, lo que significa que Tasa de interés de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años menos la inflación de precios al consumidor informada oficialmente:



_Fuente del gráfico: St. Louis Fed_

A largo plazo, el oro tiende a mantenerse al día con la inflación monetaria. O, quizás una forma más precisa de decirlo, es que el dólar tiene una tendencia a devaluarse frente al oro aproximadamente a la tasa en que aumenta per cápita, mientras que el oro mantiene su poder adquisitivo. Cuando el precio del oro se sitúa muy por encima de la línea de oferta monetaria amplia en el modelo, significa que históricamente está sobrevalorado por esa métrica. Cuando está en, cerca o por debajo de la línea de oferta monetaria, el oro tiende a ser una apuesta más segura a largo plazo.

Sin embargo, el oro es volátil y puede sobrepasar o no alcanzar esa línea de tendencia fundamental. Por lo general, sobrepasa ese modelo cuando las tasas reales se vuelven muy negativas, es decir, momentos en el tiempo en los que la inflación es más alta que los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro en 100 puntos básicos o más. Estos picos de precios del oro ocurrieron en 1974, 1980 y 2011, y cuando terminaron, el oro volvió a un mercado bajista de varios años.

La diferencia entre ahora y 2011 es que el oro no superó mucho a este modelo aquí en 2020, mientras que en 2011 lo hizo. El dinero en sentido amplio creció mucho más rápido en 2020 que cualquier otro año desde la década de 1940, por lo que el aumento del precio del oro estaba justificado y solo se superó levemente. La corrección desde agosto ya lo ha vuelto a colocar dentro del ámbito del valor razonable.

Mientras tanto, después del único aumento masivo de la oferta monetaria amplia que se produjo en la primavera de este año debido a la Ley CARES, la oferta monetaria amplia sigue creciendo a una tasa anualizada del 13%, lo que es bastante estructural en este momento sin estímulo específico:



_Fuente del gráfico: St. Louis Fed_

Esta tasa de creación de oferta monetaria superior a la media se debe principalmente a los grandes déficits fiscales que está monetizando la Reserva Federal. El oro debería, en la plenitud del tiempo, continuar aproximadamente a ese ritmo. En esta etapa del ciclo de la deuda a largo plazo , el dinero se crea más rápido que el crecimiento del PIB.

El mayor riesgo para el oro en el próximo año es el aumento de los rendimientos nominales de los bonos del Tesoro. El pico local del oro en agosto se correspondió con la baja de los rendimientos reales, en -1,08%. Desde entonces, como los rendimientos nominales aumentaron más rápido que las expectativas de inflación, la tasa real subió levemente. Sigue siendo negativo, pero no tanto como en agosto.

Este gráfico muestra el precio en oro en rojo y las tasas del Tesoro reales a 10 años en azul, durante los últimos cinco años:



_Fuente del gráfico: St. Louis Fed_

Los próximos 3-6 meses tienen mucha incertidumbre. Los cierres renovados en Europa, Asia y Estados Unidos pueden resultar en otro período de desinflación. Sin embargo, a medida que nos adentramos en 2021 y 2022, creo que la inflación puede comenzar a calentarse fácilmente, a medida que las economías se reabren, la demanda de materias primas se calienta y la velocidad del dinero comienza a fluir.

Si los bonos del Tesoro siguen el ritmo de la inflación, puede evitar que el oro se sobrecaliente demasiado, pero el oro debería, en un período de 3 a 5 años, funcionar bastante bien independientemente. 

*El pico de oro del final*
Hay un escenario de final de juego que puede disparar el oro más allá de mi modelo al alza, y sigue siendo mi caso base a largo plazo, aunque no planeo fuertemente mi objetivo de oro en torno a él en un año determinado, ya que su momento es difícil de determinar. predecir. Podría suceder a fines de 2021, o podría suceder más profundamente en la década de 2020, pero espero que ocurra en algún momento y estoy atento a las señales de que se está construyendo.

Este escenario final que estoy describiendo sería un fuerte aumento en la inflación general de los precios al consumidor, combinado con el control formal de la curva de rendimiento por parte de la Reserva Federal.

El control formal de la curva de rendimiento ocurre cuando un banco central declara que vinculará el mercado de bonos soberanos a cierto rendimiento, incluidos los bonos de larga duración. El mecanismo es que el banco central imprime dinero y compra tantos bonos como sea necesario para hacer cumplir esa paridad. La razón para hacerlo es evitar que los gastos por intereses federales aumenten demasiado. Y el costo de hacerlo es una fuerte devaluación de la moneda.


Este escenario ocurrió por última vez en la década de 1940, que fue la única otra vez en la historia de Estados Unidos en que la deuda federal como porcentaje del PIB alcanzó el nivel actual, y con déficits tan grandes como ahora. 

Aquí hay un gráfico de los rendimientos oficiales del IPC y de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años en la década de 1940, que muestra que no importa qué tan alto se disparó el IPC, la Fed mantuvo los rendimientos en el 2.5% como un reloj, lo que significaba que las personas que tenían efectivo y bonos del Tesoro perdían poder adquisitivo en el década:



_Fuente del gráfico: Lyn Alden, fuente de datos: Reserva Federal de EE. UU._

Los funcionarios de la Fed comenzaron a discutir el control de la curva de rendimiento nuevamente en 2019, lo mencionaron durante las reuniones a principios de 2020 y, a mediados de 2020, decidieron que aún no lo necesitan. Sin embargo, los inversores deberían mantenerlo en su radar. Si los formuladores de políticas logran generar una inflación del 3% o más en algún momento de este ciclo, pero no quieren que los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro superen, digamos, el 2%, entonces, en mi opinión, el control de la curva de rendimiento se vuelve bastante probable.

En ese punto donde se usa el control formal de la curva de rendimiento, la oferta por oro y otros activos duros de partes del mercado de efectivo y del mercado de bonos podría volverse bastante intensa para defenderse de la degradación, lo que resultaría en un pico de precio del oro al estilo de los años 70. El oro, la plata, Bitcoin y los productos básicos industriales podrían beneficiarse. Con una demanda lo suficientemente fuerte, podría potencialmente volar la capacidad del mercado de futuros para entregar oro físicamente, lo que podría elevar aún más el precio de cualquier oro "real" que sea físico o totalmente asignado, en comparación con parte del mercado de papel. 

Entonces, para ese escenario potencial, tengo otro gráfico a mano. Es el porcentaje de la oferta monetaria amplia teóricamente respaldada por las tenencias oficiales de oro del Tesoro de EE. UU., A precios actuales. A diferencia de mi modelo básico descrito anteriormente, este no se ajusta per cápita. En este momento, el Tesoro de los EE. UU. Tiene una cantidad de oro que, en teoría, podría respaldar solo el 2.7% de su oferta monetaria amplia (M2), que está muy por debajo del promedio histórico:



_Fuente del gráfico: St. Louis Fed_

Continúo enfatizando la diversificación, con una asignación saludable a acciones de alta calidad , así como una variedad de recursos naturales o activos escasos que incluyen oro, plata, metales industriales, productores de energía fuerte y activos digitales selectos como Bitcoin.

Aunque el mercado en general está comenzando a despertar a una narrativa de reflación y al potencial de un rendimiento superior de las materias primas, el gran índice de dinero todavía está fuertemente en el S&P 500 y el mercado de bonos, en lugar de en estas áreas más contrarias .

Hay muchas pistas en los próximos años para que los sectores de productos básicos y activos duros tengan un buen desempeño frente a los índices más amplios, ya que los océanos de dinero asignan incluso una pequeña parte a estos activos que, en comparación, son meros estanques.


----------



## romanillo (15 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo y sus 1400$ no aprueban este comentario, ni @L'omertá con sus 1500$ tampoco




Que te van a decir aquellos que tienen intereses oscuros y quieren vender, que van a pegarse una ostia que se va a escuchar en el polo norte?


----------



## romanillo (15 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La semana de nochebuena papa noel rompe los 2000




Como van los negocios de metales de ´´tus amigos´´

Venden ahora mas con las especulaciones sobre subidas que no se van a dar en estos momentos ?


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Dic 2020)

Primer intento de romper la neck, a ver la vela como queda al cierre si la rompe en cierre el tiron será muy fuerte,...


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2020)

Zambia to buy gold from First Quantum to boost reserves

Otro banco central más que se dedica a comprar la producción interna de oro para aumentar sus reservas... Es una tendencia imparable que poco a poco irá haciendo disminuir el oro recién minado del mercado.

_“Durante los períodos de tensión del mercado, cuando los activos perderían valor, el oro estaría agregando valor, protegiendo así toda la cartera de grandes pérdidas”, dijo el gobernador del Banco de Zambia, Christopher Mvunga, en la ceremonia de firma_.

Zambia, a punto de ser el primer país en declararse en bancarrota por la crisis del covid, decide que lo mejor que puede hacer en materia monetaria es comprar la producción nacional de oro con dinero fresco de la impresora y aumentar así sus reservas para protegerse de las tensiones del mercado.

No creo que sea el último banco central en la zona que haga lo mismo según vaya deteriorándose la economía y el problema monetario sea cada vez más evidente...


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Zambia to buy gold from First Quantum to boost reserves
> 
> Otro banco central más que se dedica a comprar la producción interna de oro para aumentar sus reservas... Es una tendencia imparable que poco a poco irá haciendo disminuir el oro recién minado del mercado.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo no compran cristos?


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y cómo no compran cristos?



Como sabes que no lo hacen?


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y cómo no compran cristos?



Porque son progres ateos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Dic 2020)

Mientras que no se rompan esas dos resistencias hay poco que hacer


----------



## timi (16 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Zambia to buy gold from First Quantum to boost reserves
> 
> Otro banco central más que se dedica a comprar la producción interna de oro para aumentar sus reservas... Es una tendencia imparable que poco a poco irá haciendo disminuir el oro recién minado del mercado.
> 
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Como sabes que no lo hacen?



Porque no veo que en las mismas noticias anuncien que también están comprando cristos ni que alaben las cristos como están haciendo con el oro, por ejemplo. 

¿Sabes de algún banco central que haya publicado que están invirtiendo en cristos y dando datos de las cantidades que tienen y hablando bien de las cristos como un refugio de valor, etc.? Por curiosidad

Y por otro lado, no tendría mucho sentido que hicieran las dos cosas. Bastante jodidos están como para jugar al casino.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mientras que no se rompan esas dos resistencias hay poco que hacer



Prefiero mirar un intervalo mayor. Dos años por ejemplo.
En el corto plazo los altibajos no aportan una imagen tan real de la situación.

Pero vaya, que con la que está cayendo y la impresión de papeles, el análisis cae por su propio peso.
Y no tardará mucho. 
Dos años más y veremos cómo está la gráfica.
Me sorprendería mucho que no siga la tendencia. Y no me sorprendería un giro exponencial en algún momento.


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Porque no veo que en las mismas noticias anuncien que también están comprando cristos ni que alaben las cristos como están haciendo con el oro, por ejemplo.
> 
> ¿Sabes de algún banco central que haya publicado que están invirtiendo en cristos y dando datos de las cantidades que tienen y hablando bien de las cristos como un refugio de valor, etc.? Por curiosidad
> 
> Y por otro lado, no tendría mucho sentido que hicieran las dos cosas. Bastante jodidos están como para jugar al casino.



1°los bancos centrales no estan jodidos. Solo dicen estarlo. Pues son los que determinan la politica monetaria y crean el dinero.
2° si quieren comprar algo no informan a la borregada. La borregada es su esclava y los amos no dicen a los esclavos lo que hacen ellos.
3° desinformacion es poder.

Por cierto, como inviertas en funcion de lo que digan "las noticias" te va a durar poco tu dinero.

Es evidente el futuro cripto. Pero sera su cripto y con sus reglas.


----------



## OBDC (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> 1°los bancos centrales no estan jodidos. Solo dicen estarlo. Pues son los que determinan la politica monetaria y crean el dinero.
> 2° si quieren comprar algo no informan a la borregada. La borregada es su esclava y los amos no dicen a los esclavos lo que hacen ellos.
> 3° desinformacion es poder.
> 
> ...



Me gusta como piensas

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Crisógono (16 Dic 2020)

*ORO VS BITCOIN Y MUERTE DEL DINERO *

por Egon von Greyerz 


Es probable que 2021 sea un año de despertar. Aquí es cuando el mundo comenzará a darse cuenta de que la deuda global de 280 billones de dólares no tiene valor y nunca se reembolsará.

Pero aún peor que eso, de los $ 280ta la asombrosa cantidad de $ 200t se ha creado en los últimos 20 años.

Digamos que se necesitaron 2000 años para pasar de cero a $ 80 billones en 2000. Realmente no importa dónde empecemos a contar, ya que la mayor parte de la deuda de $ 80 billones se creó después de que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro en 1971.


*A MEDIDA QUE LA DEUDA SE IMPONGA, TAMBIÉN LO HARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ACTIVOS*

Mirando el otro lado del balance, habrá un impacto aún mayor para los inversores y propietarios a medida que la deuda implosiona. Porque las *valoraciones de los activos son función de la deuda. Y si la deuda se derrumba, lo que es inevitable, también lo harán los precios de los activos* .

Es por eso que los precios de las acciones, los bonos y las propiedades se derrumbarán en más del 95% en términos reales (oro) como describí en mi artículo la semana pasada .

De modo que se necesitaron poco menos de 2000 años para que la deuda global creciera de cero a alrededor de $ 5 billones en 1971. A partir de entonces, pasaron 29 años hasta el año 2000 para crecer de $ 75 a $ 80 billones. Esa fue la fase exponencial.

Y ahora estamos en la fase explosiva con un aumento de la deuda de más de 200 billones de dólares en 20 años.

Cualquiera que no pueda ver lo que está sucediendo es ciego o no ha estudiado historia.

*+ $ 5t - 1.971 años - Año 0 a 1971
+ $ 75t - 29 años - Año 1971 a 2000
+ $ 200t - 20 años - Año 2000-2020

Vimos una expansión exponencial de la deuda de 1971 a 2000. Desde entonces, el crecimiento ha sido explosivo.*

Continúa aquí------> GOLD VS BITCOIN & DEATH OF MONEY


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Dic 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> *ORO VS BITCOIN Y MUERTE DEL DINERO *
> 
> 
> Continúa aquí------> GOLD VS BITCOIN & DEATH OF MONEY



Cojonudo el artículo, muchas gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> 1°los bancos centrales no estan jodidos. Solo dicen estarlo. Pues son los que determinan la politica monetaria y crean el dinero.
> 2° si quieren comprar algo no informan a la borregada. La borregada es su esclava y los amos no dicen a los esclavos lo que hacen ellos.
> 3° desinformacion es poder.
> 
> ...



Lo que se estaba comentando era sobre el banco de Zambia y si compraba cristos.

Que no digan la verdad y oculten, en general, los BC y todo el mundo de los negocios, tampoco implica que estén todos comprando cristos.

Yo más bien creo que no.

Si lo compraran sería porque creen firmemente en ello como inversión. 
Y qué mejor publicidad para que se revaloricen que declarar abiertamente que es buena inversión y que ellos están invertidos a saco, por ejemplo. 
Te preguntaba si sabías acerca de alguna declaración de este tipo. 

Yo tampoco he dicho que compre o no compre en función de lo que digan las noticias. 
Procuro informarme por todos lados y saco mis conclusiones. 
Precisamente, los medios dan pena. 
Y lo que más abunda, ya no en los medios, sino por todos lados, son propagandas de tal o cual inversión, que son la pana, y ahí incluyo las cristos también. Y eso, amigo, sí que es parte interesada. 
Como suele pasar, el que tiene una gallina de huevos de oro, no la va pasando de mano en mano. Más bien son vendedores de picos y palas, cursos y mapas, que hacen el negocio en el trasiego de unos y otros. 

El tema cristos, tan de moda, precisamente adolece de algunos puntos negativos. Aparte de los siempre comentados acerca de las dudas que ofrece de todo tipo, hay algunos como el interés de algunos en que otros entren en el juego y el poco tiempo que tienen a sus espaldas para poder hablar de solidez y seguridad. 
No huele muy bien que la gente quiera que otros entren en el juego. ¿Para qué los necesitan? El que quiera comprar, se puede poner tibio. Y según sus convicciones, lo estará haciendo muy bien. No le tienen que preocupar los millones de gente que no invierta/compre.
Y tampoco huele muy bien que se asegure que es el futuro, denostando al viejo milenario reserva de valor por excelencia en todo el mundo y para todas las edades, cuando sólo lleva unos años funcionando, de aquella manera, y con gran carga especulativa más que otra cosa.
No lo veo como algo seguro para un particular, y menos para grandes entidades, BC, etc.

Y los BC, no todos crean el dinero. El BC de España por ejemplo, ni pincha ni corta.
Y los que lo crean, ya sabemos del palo que van. Han tenido unas décadas doradas pero se les ha visto el plumero. Ya se verá cómo evoluciona el tema, no todo el monte es orégano.


----------



## andy de paso (17 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y los BC, no todos crean el dinero. El BC de España por ejemplo, ni pincha ni corta.
> Y los que lo crean, ya sabemos del palo que van. Han tenido unas décadas doradas pero se les ha visto el plumero. Ya se verá cómo evoluciona el tema, no todo el monte es orégano.



No digo que lleve o deje de llevar razón en el resto de su mensaje. 
Simplemente que me ha "chirriando" lo de " BC de España" supongo que se refiere a, simplemente, bde.
Supongo que no se refería a esto: (aunque la afirmación podría ser válida en ambos casos)
Banco Central (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Entiendo que debe ser un error del "bendito corrector"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

Yo soy un cabronazo, pero llega uno al foro y se le quitan las ganas de vivir.

Que quieres comprar una casa ya no sabes que cojones hacer.

Que quieres comprar oro ya no sabes que cojones hacer.

Que quieres vender la casa en lugar de comprarla, tampoco sabes que hacer.........

Sois bastante peores que yo.

Volvere a contar otra de mis anecdotas, crisis anterior, yo pensaba que nos ibamos a la mierda y mira que apenas os leia........ ahora que os leo dudo de que la humanidad pueda sobrevivir pero en fin........

Pensaba que esto se iba todo a tomar porculo y se lo decia a todo el mundo.........

La cosa es que nadie me dijo nada pero algunos escucharon, varios amigos me han confesado que llegaron a sacar sus ahorros del banco a bancolchon, tampoco eran grandes sumas.........

El caso es que a una amiga le entraron en el piso y le robaron, fue el exnovio......... digo pero criatura como cojones sacas tu dinero del banco ?? es que tu decias que habria corralito y por eso fui a sacarlo, bueno admito que te he metido miedo y ademas tenia mis fundamentos, pero como cojones lo dejas en un sitio donde tu exnovio tiene alcance criatura de Dios, seguro que hasta le has dicho lo que ibas a hacer y el otro ha tardado dos min en ir a tangarte ? Encima vives en un piso te peleas con el exnovio y no cambias cerradura lo primero de todo ??? En fin...............

Se que llegaron a detenerlo, ya no se en que cojones quedo la cosa, a mi me llamaron hasta los civiles aunque fue de buenas, parece que la criatura me metio de falso testigo apesar de haberle dicho que yo no testificaba en falso, se pensaria que iba a dar mi brazo a torcer, tuvimos una amable charla en la que practicamente lo que hice fue decir la verdad, yo no he visto nada, me ha llamado cuando le han robado y poco mas.......... yo estaba borracho en tal sitio con tal amigo por eso ni fui cuando me llamo, no estaba en condiciones de coger mi coche, le aconseje que os llamara de forma inmediata y que yo no podia hacer nada, yo no soy policia.

Por cierto, ahora recuerdo en que me insistian mucho en que si yo sabia algo sobre de donde habia salido ese dinero, les dije pues si lo ha sacado del banco en el banco tendran que tener los movimientos, yo que voy a saber........... pero insistian en este punto, fueron amables por que vieron que la tia me habia querido meter por medio y que yo no habia consentido.


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo soy un cabronazo, pero llega uno al foro y se le quitan las ganas de vivir.
> 
> Que quieres comprar una casa ya no sabes que cojones hacer.
> 
> ...



Supongo que has perdido una amiga.


----------



## ElMayoL (17 Dic 2020)

Esto era un hilo sobre el oro, verdad? Es q entro y entro y se habla un 5% del oro y ya me confundo y pienso q no he pinchado bien.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> No digo que lleve o deje de llevar razón en el resto de su mensaje.
> Simplemente que me ha "chirriando" lo de " BC de España" supongo que se refiere a, simplemente, bde.
> Supongo que no se refería a esto: (aunque la afirmación podría ser válida en ambos casos)
> Banco Central (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Entiendo que debe ser un error del "bendito corrector"



Correcto, me refería a que la mayoría de los bancos nacionales (el central de cada estado) no pintan nada, salvo los que todos sabemos, que tienen moneda propia.
Y luego están los tiburones que van de guays y son la mafia tipo fed, fmi, bce, etc.

En la web del bde pone esto

*Banco de España*_
www.bde.es_
_Bienvenido al Banco de España, *el banco central nacional* y el supervisor del sistema bancario español junto al Banco Central Europeo (BCE) en el marco del ..._

De todas maneras, como los quieran llamar poco importa, cada día cambian las palabras, utilizan unas por otras, etc.
El lenguaje está también manipulado. 
Hay que conocerlo. Y ver cómo lo manipulan. Siempre es bueno tener información y detectar todas las fechorías.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

1882$, son muchos pips, (+112) cierro otro 25% de la operación, ahora queda un 50% y intentaremos llevarlo por arriba de 2000$.
Mantengo el timing para los 2000, jueves, viernes de la semana que viene.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1882$, son muchos pips, (+112) cierro otro 25% de la operación, ahora queda un 50% y intentaremos llevarlo por arriba de 2000$.
> Mantengo el timing para los 2000, jueves, viernes de la semana que viene.



Se va para arriba claramente. Creo que habrá una corrección fuerte cuando las bolsas hagan la suya, están a uno niveles de locura. Quizás a finales de enero. Ese será el momento de cargar bien ... creo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se para arriba claramente. Creo que habrá una corrección fuerte cuando las bolsas hagan la suya, están a uno niveles de locura. Quizás a finales de enero. Ese será el momento de cargar bien ... creo.





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se para arriba claramente. Creo que habrá una corrección fuerte cuando las bolsas hagan la suya, están a uno niveles de locura. Quizás a finales de enero. Ese será el momento de cargar bien ... creo.



Yo creo que no hay parada, va directo al 2.300 con sus subes y bajas pertinentes tipicos en Au.


----------



## FranMen (17 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> 1°los bancos centrales no estan jodidos. Solo dicen estarlo. Pues son los que determinan la politica monetaria y crean el dinero.
> 2° si quieren comprar algo no informan a la borregada. La borregada es su esclava y los amos no dicen a los esclavos lo que hacen ellos.
> 3° desinformacion es poder.
> 
> ...



Los BCE son como los hospitales, no colapsan. Los que colapsan son los pacientes, en este caso los ciudadanos se arruinan


----------



## jussieu (17 Dic 2020)

" GOLD "









HABISO: muy mucho run run => · ORO · GOLD · PATRON ORO · GOLD STANDARD VACCINE · Si, siempre, pero INTESIFIED ESTA semana MAS aun.














¿ QUE TRAMAS TITO TRUMP ?

¿ VACUNAS RFID ZOMBIE ?

¿PATRON ORO - NESARA ?

¿LAS DOS COSAS ?
.
Ver archivo adjunto 517654​


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2020)

Hablar de oro, joder

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Dic 2020)

El dinero que servirá para pagar en B, será el dinero que siga usando la élite para pagar en B, cuando impongan el fiat digital. Obvio. Oro, plata y Bitcoin sin KYC.

Por cierto, la mafia italiana sigue usando como pago la lira.

¿Por qué la mafia italiana utiliza la antigua lira? (Keiser Report 1403)- Videos de RT

Los negocios de la mafia no cesan: todavía le saca provecho a la lira


----------



## jussieu (17 Dic 2020)

ESO QUE HABEIS FUIDO SIDO ARRIBA

ES ..

_ULTRA ULTRA INCSAIDER.. INFOSS_.
quec indide



pero.. (
siempre hay un puto pero siempre xD )​



LO QUE PASA, QUE COMO DESIFORMAN 50%    

pues al final es lo mismo que si fuera a boleo casi xD

en fin pos es

QUEDAROS SOLO CON LA COSA DEL 


_RUN RUN POWERFUL INTESIFIES

ESTA SEMANAS
SI ISISISIIS_
_MAS MAS AUNQUE QUE ANTES 

si ante esta en un 50% 
aumentar un timido 60%_
de posibilidades de algo relacionado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Supongo que has perdido una amiga.



Estaba ya perdida de antemano, daba igual si me la jugaba o no.... ademas sabia que esa metia la pata y al final acababa yo con problemas por hacer lo que la niñaca queria.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ya llevamos un tiempo en una campaña pro bitcoño, y contra oro. Hace poco pusieron el video de Kaiserreport, que creo que decía lo mismo, hay que invertir en bitcoños, el oro se va a hundir... demasiado grosero todo a mi ver.



Kaiser, lleva hablando de Bitcoin desde que valía 1€.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Dic 2020)

¿Dónde están ahora los idiotas que decían que se pondría a 1500?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> *ORO VS BITCOIN Y MUERTE DEL DINERO *
> 
> por Egon von Greyerz
> 
> ...



Buen artículo.
Y la peña diciendo: Si no hay inflación, que lo dice el BCE y la Reserva Federal 

Cuando llegue la hiperinflación, que llegará, algunos van a flipar de la velocidad con la que cambiarán las cosas.
Yo lo he vivido con el bolivar, cuando trabajaba en el caribe. Y ver cómo la gente se arruina de hoy para mañana, es algo que jamás se olvida. Cómo los que tenían a mano comprar dash o btc (hablo de hace 4 años), hoy se han salvado, mientras que los que guardaban los papeles del monopoli e incluso otros activos no líquidos, están muertos en vida.

Y esto...está a punto de ocurrir en Europa (salvo Rusia) y Usa, con la explosión de la deuda.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen artículo.
> Y la peña diciendo: Si no hay inflación, que lo dice el BCE y la Reserva Federal
> 
> Cuando llegue la hiperinflación, que llegará, algunos van a flipar de la velocidad con la que cambiarán las cosas.
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿que tal funcionó la bolsa en ese escenario?

Como complemento a los MP me refiero. Ahora el BTC no lo veo a los precios que tiene, pero siempre habrá buenas empresas que ganen dinero.


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen artículo.
> Y la peña diciendo: Si no hay inflación, que lo dice el BCE y la Reserva Federal
> 
> Cuando llegue la hiperinflación, que llegará, algunos van a flipar de la velocidad con la que cambiarán las cosas.
> ...



Cuáles eran esos otros activos no liquidos?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿que tal funcionó la bolsa en ese escenario?
> 
> Como complemento a los MP me refiero. Ahora el BTC no lo veo a los precios que tiene, pero siempre habrá buenas empresas que ganen dinero.



En estos países, con hiperinflación no piensas en la Bolsa ni en los metales (básicamente porque en estos países no hay disponible y no se puede comprar de un día para otro). Piensas en conseguir dólares. Esa es la única meta. Pero claro, no hay. No os podéis imaginar el problemón enorme que hay en el tema del efectivo en dólares, en en muchos países. No tiene nadie, ni los Bancos. 
En uno de los países donde trabajé, teníamos todas las semanas al Gerente General del segundo Banco del país, rogándonos que le vendiéramos los dolares en efectivo que recibíamos nosotros, por nuestra actividad. 

Por eso al no conseguir dólares, la segunda opción más viable es cambiar tus papeles de colores por BTC o similares. Arriesgado en su momento, pero joder, le ha salvado la vida a muchas miles de personas por esos países de Dios.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuáles eran esos otros activos no liquidos?



Casas y negocios, básicamente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta que si tengo que haceros a todos.

Saben vuestros hijos que acumulais metales, saben el dinero que teneis en esos metales ? 

Teneis cuidado de no hablar mas de la cuenta y simplemente habeis dado leves indicaciones sobre lo que teneis por que sois gente decente y quereis dejarlos avisados por si pasara algo de que hay un tesoro pero no quereis decir de cuanto.

Como teneis este asunto vosotros ?

Lo digo por que acaban de aprobar la ley de la eutanaxia y como algun que otro hijo sepa lo que tiene el padre me parece que estais mas cerca del otro mundo que de este y no va a ser por el virus.


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta que si tengo que haceros a todos.
> 
> Saben vuestros hijos que acumulais metales, saben el dinero que teneis en esos metales ?
> 
> ...



Uno de mis hijos lo cría un amigo, así que no sabe que soy el padre por lo que mi tesoro está protegido.
El otro sueña con mi muerte, pero por el momento no tendrá suerte.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Uno de mis hijos lo cría un amigo, así que no sabe que soy el padre por lo que mi tesoro está protegido.
> El otro sueña con mi muerte, pero por el momento no tendrá suerte.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Cuantos años aproximados tienes, no hace falta que des datos autenticos y el niño ???

Por que dices que sueña con tu muerte ???

Cuando se murio mi madre creo que me hizo un favor, se llevo a mi padre con ella a los meses, sabia la mujer que nos ibamos a acabar matando vivos los dos, la cosa estaba ya en guerra civil, anda que no tuve suerte de que el bribon sintiera la llamada del otro mundo.

Las primeras semanas todo muy bien, luego se puso a dar porculo y ya se le iban viendo las intenciones.......... no le dio tiempo a nada, la suerte que no he tenido en otras cosas la tuve en esto............ lo de mi madre es diferente, eso si me jodio, buena mujer.


----------



## ElMayoL (18 Dic 2020)

Mi hija si lo sabe. 5 añitos. Quiero enseñarle educación financiera y ella posee un lingotito de oro que procede de su hucha q su abuelo (DEP) le había empezado a llenar. Le digo q es un tesoro y que no lo puede contar a nadie y así lo hace.


----------



## Gusman (18 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿que tal funcionó la bolsa en ese escenario?
> 
> Como complemento a los MP me refiero. Ahora el BTC no lo veo a los precios que tiene, pero siempre habrá buenas empresas que ganen dinero.



No hay que mirar el precio de bitcoin, hay que mirarlo en satoshis. Es como si vieras el precio del oro por tonelada y te acojonaras del precio y no compraras unos gramos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> No hay que mirar el precio de bitcoin, hay que mirarlo en satoshis. Es como si vieras el precio del oro por tonelada y te acojonaras del precio y no compraras unos gramos.



A mi no me acojona el precio, me acojonan los bitcoineros. Tanta insistencia me pone el vello de la nuca de punta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ala vez, se está sacando más dinero que nunca en los cajeros. Para atesorarlo.
> Ley de Gresham en estado puro,la gente empieza a desconfiar de los apuntes digitales.



A decir verdad la ley de Gresham se cumple si hay un tipo de cambio impuesto por ley. Si no, el dinero malo acaba desmonetizándose, siendo la hiperinflaciones de Weimar o Zimbabwe buen ejemplo.


----------



## Erzam (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta que si tengo que haceros a todos.
> 
> Saben vuestros hijos que acumulais metales, saben el dinero que teneis en esos metales ?
> 
> ...



A mis hijos ( 10 y 7 ) intento inculcarles una cultura tanto económica como social para que en un futuro no tengan problemas, o tengan los menos posibles.
Para ello, están comprando onzas de plata de colecciones que les gustan ( animales salvajes, dinosaurios,...). Así les enseño lo que es valor facial, valor de material, valor numismático, etc. y, al ser colecciones que ellos eligen, parece que les entre más.

En el tema social, mi mayor logro es que odien el regueton


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuantos años aproximados tienes, no hace falta que des datos autenticos y el niño ???
> 
> Por que dices que sueña con tu muerte ???
> 
> ...



Mi hijo sueña con mi muerte porque quiere el tesoro. Sabe que la legítima le protege de que no lo desherede completamente. Es hijo de mi tercer matrimonio y tiene ya los huevos peludos. Creo que el contexto te queda definido.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (18 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A mi no me acojona el precio, me acojonan los bitcoineros. Tanta insistencia me pone el vello de la nuca de punta.



No se si lo dices por mi. Yo solo diré que cierto amigo mio que no sabia que hacer con un dinero me pidio consejo hace años. Le recomende bitcoin y se hecho a reir....
Hace unos dias me llamo por otro asunto y me dijo que se arrepentia de no haberme hecho caso. Ahora tendria casi 20 millones de euros. No se si podra dormir por las noches, la verdad.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> No se si lo dices por mi.



No en particular.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> No se si lo dices por mi. Yo solo diré que cierto amigo mio que no sabia que hacer con un dinero me pidio consejo hace años. Le recomende bitcoin y se hecho a reir....
> Hace unos dias me llamo por otro asunto y me dijo que se arrepentia de no haberme hecho caso. Ahora tendria casi 20 millones de euros. No se si podra dormir por las noches, la verdad.



Ya podria haber sido yo el amigo........ cuando me aconsejan mierdas de estas al final acabo entrando aunque sea por curiosidad, otra cosa es que no me quedara nada por que quizas habria vendido mucho antes de llegar a esos 20 millones de euros y habria dejado algo residual.


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> No hay que mirar el precio de bitcoin, hay que mirarlo en satoshis. Es como si vieras el precio del oro por tonelada y te acojonaras del precio y no compraras unos gramos.



Pero una tonelada de oro no costaba 100 euretes en 2013...
El CEO de Coinbase dice que cuidado con este rally... no sé si tomarlo como un indicador de que hay que entrar. O lo dice porque ya ha habido en esta subida reportes de problemas de saturación para cambiar a fiat y se teme una hostia que sature sus sistemas.
https://blog.coinbase.com/a-message-from-coinbase-about-crypto-market-rallies-5f96fa8c01a5


----------



## tastas (18 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A decir verdad la ley de Gresham se cumple si hay un tipo de cambio impuesto por ley. Si no, el dinero malo acaba desmonetizándose, siendo la hiperinflaciones de Weimar o Zimbabwe buen ejemplo.



Haya un tipo de cambio impuesto por ley o no, no impide que la moneda mala circule más que la buena.
Basta que la gente se salte la ley, que es cuando aparece como en Argentina o Venezuela un tipo de cambio oficial y otro real.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero una tonelada de oro no costaba 100 euretes en 2013...
> El CEO de Coinbase dice que cuidado con este rally... no sé si tomarlo como un indicador de que hay que entrar. O lo dice porque ya ha habido en esta subida reportes de problemas de saturación para cambiar a fiat y se teme una hostia que sature sus sistemas.
> https://blog.coinbase.com/a-message-from-coinbase-about-crypto-market-rallies-5f96fa8c01a5



De la ostia se lleva hablando ya dias y parece que sucedera.

Yo estoy mirando informacion para poder entrar en esa posible ostia, me interesa bastante, voy a ver si estos dias aprendo algo antes de que suceda.

Mi teoria es que van a intentar tirarlo todo abajo antes de este posible reset del que hablais ya muchos.


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> De la ostia se lleva hablando ya dias y parece que sucedera.
> 
> Yo estoy mirando informacion para poder entrar en esa posible ostia, me interesa bastante, voy a ver si estos dias aprendo algo antes de que suceda.
> 
> Mi teoria es que van a intentar tirarlo todo abajo antes de este posible reset del que hablais ya muchos.



Yo también lo tengo todo ya preparado para entrar en ese caso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo también lo tengo todo ya preparado para entrar en ese caso.



Yo no tengo preparado nada, solo me estoy informando, quiero tenerlo para la semana que viene todo listo, pero yo no sabia como funcionaba todo esto.

Estuve apunto de entrar en la otra ostia que tuvieron y en la gran bajada de la pandemia, pero no tenia efectivo, ademas no sabia cuanto me iban a sablear en notarios y impuestos de sucesiones y andaba bastante acojnado con ese asunto.

Ahora ya empiezo a poder comenzar salir del hoyo, es lo que tienen las oportunidades, no basta con verlas, no es suficiente con saber que van a llegar, tienes que tener suerte cuando las tengas delante para poder cogerlas.

De todas maneras no vamos a quejarnos, habia un chiste que contaba muy gracioso mi tia y el final era virgencita dejame como estoy.


----------



## Gusman (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> De la ostia se lleva hablando ya dias y parece que sucedera.
> 
> Yo estoy mirando informacion para poder entrar en esa posible ostia, me interesa bastante, voy a ver si estos dias aprendo algo antes de que suceda.
> 
> Mi teoria es que van a intentar tirarlo todo abajo antes de este posible reset del que hablais ya muchos.



Por lo visto lo intentaron el 15 de diciembre....segun los ummitas de JL.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2020)

Un enfermo subía una pequeña cuesta, en una silla de ruedas, hacia la cueva donde se venera la Virgen de Lourdes, le iba dando con las manos avanzando poco a poco, y conforme subía, iba pidiéndole el milagro.

-Virgencita, que pueda andar.- Le parecía poco ya esto, puesto que ese milagro lo daba ya por conseguido, y siguió con su lista de peticiones. - Y que se me quite esa tos tan molesta del invierno. Y además que me salga una buena novia, y que consiga un buen trabajo. Y que...

Embebido en sus peticiones, oyó de repente un ruido extraño en la silla. El freno se le había roto, y a pesar de intentar retenerla agarrando las ruedas con la mano, no pudo con ella e inició una rápida bajada de espaldas cuesta abajo.

El enfermo juntó las manos, levantó la vista al cielo y según iba cogiendo velocidad cuesta abajo. Le pedía a la Virgen.

-Virgencita. Que me quede como estoy. Que me quede como estoy.


----------



## Gusman (19 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora ya empiezo a poder comenzar salir del hoyo, es lo que tienen las oportunidades, no basta con verlas, no es suficiente con saber que van a llegar, tienes que tener suerte cuando las tengas delante para poder cogerlas.



El coste de oportunidad. Seria millonario de haber tenido algo de dinero hace unos años.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no tengo preparado nada, solo me estoy informando, quiero tenerlo para la semana que viene todo listo, pero yo no sabia como funcionaba todo esto.
> 
> Estuve apunto de entrar en la otra ostia que tuvieron y en la gran bajada de la pandemia, pero no tenia efectivo, ademas no sabia cuanto me iban a sablear en notarios y impuestos de sucesiones y andaba bastante acojnado con ese asunto.
> 
> ...



En mi caso he comprado una milésima de BTC para trastear, no es plan meter dinero sin probar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El coste de oportunidad. Seria millonario de haber tenido algo de dinero hace unos años.



Esto creo que nos pasa a todos y mas a gente que andamos en este foro en concreto, vemos venir las cosas mas que otros, tenemos ciertas caracteristicas que no tienen los comunes pero en ocasiones faltan recursos.

A mi me das una cifra y te la duplico como minimo en un año, pero si la cifra son 1000 euros pues vas a seguir igual de muerto de hambre con 1000 que con 2000.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> En mi caso he comprado una milésima de BTC para trastear, no es plan meter dinero sin probar.



Te refieres a que has comprado Satoshis, que es la medida real del BTC.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te refieres a que has comprado Satoshis, que es la medida real del BTC.



1 mBTC.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> 1 mBTC.



Y cuál ha sido la comisión?


----------



## Tolagu (19 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1882$, son muchos pips, (+112) cierro otro 25% de la operación, ahora queda un 50% y intentaremos llevarlo por arriba de 2000$.
> Mantengo el timing para los 2000, jueves, viernes de la semana que viene.



La verdad es que has clavado la semana. El oro cerró el segundo hombro y ahora habrá que ver hasta dónde sube si es que se cumple lo previsto. La verdad es que si tira hacia arriba, tu operación ha salido de libro. Mi enhorabuena.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y cuál ha sido la comisión?



We charge a fee when your order is _executed_ (matched with another client's order). The fee ranges from 0% to 0.26% of the total cost (value) of your order and depends on the following:

The currency pair that is being traded
Your 30-day trading volume (in USD)
Whether your order is maker or taker

Cuando me llegue el trezor para almacenar y meta el mínimo extraíble (5 mBTC) veré si cobran algo más. Sacar euros de ahí por transferencia sepa cuesta 9 céntimos de euro por operación.

Lo que menos me está gustando de esto es las pocas exchanges que hay, que la más utilizada anteriormente fuera hackeada y que la más utilizada actualmente Coinbase ponga problemas cuando hay muchas órdenes, como en la subida de hace un par de días. (Lo de freír gráficas a lo tonto y la necesidad de servidores tampoco, pero bueno).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Haya un tipo de cambio impuesto por ley o no, no impide que la moneda mala circule más que la buena.
> Basta que la gente se salte la ley, que es cuando aparece como en Argentina o Venezuela un tipo de cambio oficial y otro real.



Si la moneda se cambia libremente, nadie quiere la "peste acuñada" y acaba desmonetizada. Los ejemplos históricos son innúmeros, empezando por los que ya cite:otras divisas, bonos, oro, plata, tabaco, etc sustituyeron al marco alemán o al dólar de Zimbabwe.


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> La verdad es que has clavado la semana. El oro cerró el segundo hombro y ahora habrá que ver hasta dónde sube si es que se cumple lo previsto. La verdad es que si tira hacia arriba, tu operación ha salido de libro. Mi enhorabuena.



Y yo esperando los 1400$ de @romanillo


----------



## Tolagu (19 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y yo esperando los 1400$ de @romanillo





Y mira que yo soy escéptico con que esta sea la buena


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> We charge a fee when your order is _executed_ (matched with another client's order). The fee ranges from 0% to 0.26% of the total cost (value) of your order and depends on the following:
> 
> The currency pair that is being traded
> Your 30-day trading volume (in USD)
> ...



Te estoy preguntando cuanto te ha costado exactamente la transacción, no porcentajes.
Enséñanos una captura de lo que te ha costado. Gracias


----------



## Porestar (20 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te estoy preguntando cuanto te ha costado exactamente la transacción, no porcentajes.
> Enséñanos una captura de lo que te ha costado. Gracias



No sé si ese "enséñanos" es tal cual en este hilo, quizás deberías utilizar la primera persona del singular.
Como dije, aún faltaría pasarlo al monedero, lo que tiene también un coste, pero aquí tienes la captura. 4 céntimos, pero ha bailado uno más, espero que en transacciones no tan pequeñas haya más exactitud


----------



## MIP (20 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y yo esperando los 1400$ de @romanillo



Puede que no llegue nunca, más viendo la que se nos echa encima. 

Hablo del físico, del papel no me sorprendería. Todos recordamos las caídas de marzo y como el físico en tienda apenas se movió o simplemente no había nada.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No sé si ese "enséñanos" es tal cual en este hilo, quizás deberías utilizar la primera persona del singular.
> Como dije, aún faltaría pasarlo al monedero, lo que tiene también un coste, pero aquí tienes la captura. 4 céntimos, pero ha bailado uno más, espero que en transacciones no tan pequeñas haya más exactitud
> Ver archivo adjunto 519982



Gracias


----------



## Porestar (20 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Gracias



Te he leído en hilos de bitcoin, ¿por qué te interesa lo que hace alguien que no tiene ni puta idea?


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Te he leído en hilos de bitcoin, ¿por qué te interesa lo que hace alguien que no tiene ni puta idea?



Siempre es interesante ver otros puntos de vista y ver cómo se desenvuelven los más nuevos.
Es una muestra de que todo está cambiando.


----------



## Porestar (20 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Siempre es interesante ver otros puntos de vista y ver cómo se desenvuelven los más nuevos.
> Es una muestra de que todo está cambiando.



En todo caso, para seguir hablando de esto, mejor hacerlo en hilos más apropiados, después te menciono en alguno de ellos.


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2020)

Llego la Gestapo al hilo diciendo lo que se tolera y lo que no....
Parece que se dicen cosas que a alguien no le interesa...

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Porestar (20 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Llego la Gestapo al hilo diciendo lo que se tolera y lo que no....
> Parece que se dicen cosas que a alguien no le interesa...
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



¿Quién se ha quejado por el offtopic?


----------



## Me_opongo (20 Dic 2020)

Con permiso... ¡¡¡Feliz Navidad!!!.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Dic 2020)

¿Mañana a por los 2000?


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Mañana a por los 2000?



No sin mis $1400 @romanillo


----------



## FVCT (21 Dic 2020)

Buenas fiestas gente, y gracias por vuestras amenas tertulias, soy nuevo en esto de invertir en metales y sois una orientación - "desorientación" que siempre tengo en cuenta.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Gusman (21 Dic 2020)

Buena subida la plata no? Romanillo, sigo esperando lingotes a 500 euros pasame alguno.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto creo que nos pasa a todos y mas a gente que andamos en este foro en concreto, vemos venir las cosas mas que otros, tenemos ciertas caracteristicas que no tienen los comunes pero en ocasiones faltan recursos.
> 
> A mi me das una cifra y te la duplico como minimo en un año, pero si la cifra son 1000 euros pues vas a seguir igual de muerto de hambre con 1000 que con 2000.



Jajaja. Si supieras hacer eso, aún sin tener un duro, ya serías rico. Dinos el próximo x2, para demostrarlo, de hoy a un año.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Buena subida la plata no? Romanillo, sigo esperando lingotes a 500 euros pasame alguno.



En Marzo de 2018, a 533€.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Llego la Gestapo al hilo diciendo lo que se tolera y lo que no....
> Parece que se dicen cosas que a alguien no le interesa...
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Hombre, a no ser que sea por comparar MPs vs Bitcoin, es mejor que cada cosa esté en su sitio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Dic 2020)

Le están dando mucho bombo a la cepa inglesa... a lo mejor tenemos subido en breve... o hundimiento generalizado ( creo que no) por nuevo pánico.

El menos en el oro y plata apuesto por lo primero


----------



## Gusman (21 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Le están dando mucho bombo a la cepa inglesa... a lo mejor tenemos subido en breve... o hundimiento generalizado ( creo que no) por nuevo pánico.
> 
> El menos en el oro y plata apuesto por lo primero



Apunta mas a hundimiento en el corto y subida en el medio. Marzos style.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Le están dando mucho bombo a la cepa inglesa... a lo mejor tenemos subido en breve... o hundimiento generalizado ( creo que no) por nuevo pánico.
> 
> El menos en el oro y plata apuesto por lo primero



La cepa es de garnacha centenaria.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jajaja. Si supieras hacer eso, aún sin tener un duro, ya serías rico. Dinos el próximo x2, para demostrarlo, de hoy a un año.




En este momento tengo casa en la playa en urbanizacion de lujo.

Piso en el centro de Granada en calle muy buena.

Estas dos cosas vienen de mis padres, ahora te digo lo que viene de por mi parte gracias a ese por 2 del que te hablo.

Tres pisos en calles buenas que estan alquilados, este año muchos problemas con ellos pero de fiestones que estan dando que revientan la acustica de la mitad del bloque, todos pagando puntualmente, el año pasado si se me quedaron vacios.

Tengo dos activos que puedo vender por unos 20000 euros cada uno, quiero liquidarlos.

Mas otros casi 30 activos que puedo vender por entre 2000 y 8000 cada uno, estos quiero liquidarlos aunque sea a precio de saldo por menos de su precio. ( son trasteros )

Mas otros cuatro activos que puedo vender por entre 17000 y 30000 euros, si hiciera falta los bajaria de precio a ganga.

Actualmente y una vez me he quedado limpio de pagar impuestos, sobretodo de pagar putas notarias para cambio de escrituras de cada cosa estoy mirando mi prosimo paso pero no me fio de darlo.

Mi siguiente paso es irme a casa en pueblo cercano a granada y alquilar tambien el piso en donde yo vivo, con el alquiler me pago la hipoteca, pero es muy complicado no te creas que es facil ni siendo casa de banco, al no trabajar no me dan hipotecas ni teniendo mis propiedades como aval, no he llegado a negociar por que tuve mucho jaleo con la muerte de mis padres y no sabia cuanto iba a tener que pagar, me tenian con miedo de lo que la gente decia.


Antes del coronavirus si vi un casoplon a precio buenisimo en Aliseda pero despues de 200 llamadas y torearme un poco la casa la vendieron, se ve que estaba vendida a ese precio antes de que la anunciaran, eso o al dar yo tanto porculo alguien se tuvo que rascar el bolsillo y no pudo sacarla aun por menos......


Es decir mi siguiente por dos es mi especialidad, otra casa que me va a salir gratis al alquilar el piso en donde vivo.


Pero no termino de verlo, no se que cojones va a pasar con la mierda esta que esta ocurriendo con el virus.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jajaja. Si supieras hacer eso, aún sin tener un duro, ya serías rico. Dinos el próximo x2, para demostrarlo, de hoy a un año.




Por cierto, no puedo demostrar nada pero en julio y agosto los pisos se me quedan vacios, te vienes un dia y te doy una vuelta por todos los pisos, escrituras en mano, bueno mejor te enseño las escrituras en uno de los pisos y luego ya damos la vuelta, no es cuestion de ir cargado de sobres.

No solo de bolsa, oro, plata y bitcoin vive el inversor si no de todo aquello a lo que pueda sacarle un euro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta haber que pensais pajarracos, aunque tampoco es que me sirva de mucho pero igual hay alguna contestacion interesante.

Ayer mismo estuve viendo una casa de un particular, da opcion a alquiler con opcion a compra de 5 años y entrada del 10% que puede negociarse al 5%, pide 120.000, estuve hablando con el vecino, ni sabe quien es el dueño ni lo conoce ni ostias, buena gente el hombre, me dijo que el casoplon habia estado a la venta antes del coronavirus por 190.000, esto ya me sirve para saber que es cierto que no van a querer negociar una bajada de esos 120.000.

Estuve pensando varias cosas por vuestra culpa, bueno por culpa de todo el foro.............

Si hay hiperinflaccion la casa me sale regalada, lo llamo y le digo toma tus 110.000 que faltan tras lo que te di de entrada y los alquileres que te he pagado, claro acojonais tanto que segun vosotros la barra de pan saldra a 50.000 euros y habran billetes de incluso 500.000 euros circulando como los actuales 10 euros.

Pero tambien puede ser que no haya hiperinflaccion que simplemente lo undan todo a lo que esa casa igual acabas comprandola por 80.000 pero todo sigue igual. Esto seria el peor de los males pues yo solo tendria que bajar mis alquileres y incluso dar alguna de las cosas que tengo que quiero soltar a precio de derribo para hacerme con esta propiedad una vez que acabe el periodo de alquiler y tenga que ejercer la compra, incluso podria rechazar el seguir adelante con la operacion y perder lo dado hasta el momento.

Tambien pueden lanzar otra cepa del virus mis estudiantes salen por desbandada y me quedo sin dinero que me entre.

Sois unos cabrones, me teneis liada la cabeza, yo vivia mas feliz y era mas osado sin tanta sabiduria liosa como lanzais en el foro.


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta haber que pensais pajarracos, aunque tampoco es que me sirva de mucho pero igual hay alguna contestacion interesante.
> 
> Ayer mismo estuve viendo una casa de un particular, da opcion a alquiler con opcion a compra de 5 años y entrada del 10% que puede negociarse al 5%, pide 120.000, estuve hablando con el vecino, ni sabe quien es el dueño ni lo conoce ni ostias, buena gente el hombre, me dijo que el casoplon habia estado a la venta antes del coronavirus por 190.000, esto ya me sirve para saber que es cierto que no van a querer negociar una bajada de esos 120.000.
> 
> ...



Si la puedes subarrendar ...


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Una cosa, alguien puede copiar esta noticia, no estoy subscrito y no puedo verla parece interesante.

Por qué va a subir la inflación

Almenos que copie lo mas interesante.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

OBDC dijo:


> Si la puedes subarrendar ...
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




En realidad esa casa la quiero para mi, con lo que me den de alquiler de mi piso en el que vivo ahora tengo para pagar ese alquiler, ademas con lo que me den de los otros que tengo alquilados voy ahorrando para el pago final a los cinco años mas lo que quiero vender y quitarme de encima, yo tengo mis cuentas muy claras pero no lo tengo claro por todo lo que voy leyendo por el foro y por la mierda del virus que van soltando para jodernos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto, no puedo demostrar nada pero en julio y agosto los pisos se me quedan vacios, te vienes un dia y te doy una vuelta por todos los pisos, escrituras en mano, bueno mejor te enseño las escrituras en uno de los pisos y luego ya damos la vuelta, no es cuestion de ir cargado de sobres.
> 
> No solo de bolsa, oro, plata y bitcoin vive el inversor si no de todo aquello a lo que pueda sacarle un euro.





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> en ocasiones faltan recursos.



Entonces no te incluyes aquí, parecía que sí.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta haber que pensais pajarracos, aunque tampoco es que me sirva de mucho pero igual hay alguna contestacion interesante.
> 
> Ayer mismo estuve viendo una casa de un particular, da opcion a alquiler con opcion a compra de 5 años y entrada del 10% que puede negociarse al 5%, pide 120.000, estuve hablando con el vecino, ni sabe quien es el dueño ni lo conoce ni ostias, buena gente el hombre, me dijo que el casoplon habia estado a la venta antes del coronavirus por 190.000, esto ya me sirve para saber que es cierto que no van a querer negociar una bajada de esos 120.000.
> 
> ...



Dicen los ejpertos, que el precio de una casa como inversión es, el precio del alquiler real x +-120 meses, all included, reforma, y el resto de gastos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una cosa, alguien puede copiar esta noticia, no estoy subscrito y no puedo verla parece interesante.
> 
> Por qué va a subir la inflación
> 
> Almenos que copie lo mas interesante.



Vuelvo a repetir, el bono que valía 1 M ahora vale 10M con el mismo interés de 65k que antes, es cuestión de tiempo que eso baje a la economía real. Única salvación para los ahorros, MPs o Bitcoin.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Entonces no te incluyes aquí, parecía que sí.




No se a que te refieres, pero si faltan recursos.

No me faltaron recursos mientras mis padres vivian, pues disponia limpio de todo el dinero de los alquileres, con sus pensiones daba para pagar todo.

Ahora ellos no viven, no hay pension, solo hay alquileres, los inmuebles que tengo muchos de ellos solo causan gastos, quiero liquidarlos, ya hice una buena liquidacion de cosas que permitio comprar esos pisos pero sigue habiendo mucha cosa que quitar de enmedio, tampoco es que tengan mucho ibi ni comunidad juntandolo todo pero son cosas inutiles.

No estan ya vendidas por que mi padre me jodio varios tratos dandole a estos inmuebles mas precio del que tenian, asi que me jodia tratos que estaban ya hechos, yo queria vender a precio real, el queria vender a precio burbujeado que no se iba a vender en la putisima vida.

En estos momentos hay cosas que me da igual venderlas por debajo de su valor de mercado para mandarlas a tomar porculo y coger dinero para posibles oportunidades que se presenten.

Ahora mismo no tengo efectivo, tengo inmuebles, el año pasado se junto todo al mismo tiempo, sucesiones, coronavirus y estudiantes corriendo dejandome pisos vacios.............


----------



## elKaiser (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta haber que pensais pajarracos, aunque tampoco es que me sirva de mucho pero igual hay alguna contestacion interesante.
> 
> Ayer mismo estuve viendo una casa de un particular, da opcion a alquiler con opcion a compra de 5 años y entrada del 10% que puede negociarse al 5%, pide 120.000, estuve hablando con el vecino, ni sabe quien es el dueño ni lo conoce ni ostias, buena gente el hombre, me dijo que el casoplon habia estado a la venta antes del coronavirus por 190.000, esto ya me sirve para saber que es cierto que no van a querer negociar una bajada de esos 120.000.
> 
> ...



Después de Gorbachov siempre viene Yeltsin.

Primero se hunde un país y luego se vende a precio de derribo. Puedo estar equivocado, pero yo no tocaria nada hasta el 2022.

Los que compren en el futuro, serán los mismos padrinos que han puesto en el gobierno a los monigotes de ahora y pondrán a los de después.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, el bono que valía 1 M ahora vale 10M con el mismo interés de 65k que antes, es cuestión de tiempo que eso baje a la economía real. Única salvación para los ahorros, MPs o Bitcoin.



tambien podria ser salvacion al ahorro propiedades o eso no lo veis ?

Mi abuela siempre hablo de lo que paso en la guerra civil, el que compro propiedades con dinero republicano salvo su patrimonio y incluso se hizo mas rico y paso mejor la guerra.

El que no compro nada y tenia ahorros tuvo dinero para quemar en los cortijos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tambien podria ser salvacion al ahorro propiedades o eso no lo veis ?
> 
> Mi abuela siempre hablo de lo que paso en la guerra civil, el que compro propiedades con dinero republicano salvo su patrimonio y incluso se hizo mas rico y paso mejor la guerra.
> 
> El que no compro nada y tenia ahorros tuvo dinero para quemar en los cortijos.



No soy Rapél. En una guerra, en mi opinión, lo mejor es largarse. Una propiedad no te la puedes llevar, el oro y Bitcoin sí.

Las propiedades te dan beneficios, al menos de las que tú hablas, es diferente a mantener el poder adquisitivo ante una inflación con MPs o Bitcoin. Yo tendría dos años de gastos en MPs y/o Bitcoin además de las propiedades.


----------



## Membroza (21 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues no habia pensado en eso, si meten dinero digital haber como cojones pasas tu dinero B a ese dinero digital, en realidad es lo que yo habia pensado que podian hacer pero no pensaba que seria de esta manera.
> 
> Luego lo de que el oro y los metales caigan en barrena no sabria que decir, por un lado podrian utilizarse a la antigua para hacer intercambios y como moneda, por otro lado si no puedes cambiarlos a dinero normal te jode bastante el tema y en esto no habia pensado.



Algo así ya comenté en un tema que abrí, aunque el objetivo era cómo sacar provecho.

Monedas digitales (euro, dólar, yuan) - En qué invertir para aprovecharlo

Pero vamos, yo lo veo como el principio del fin del dinero negro. La gente está anestesiada y no sabe lo que le viene. A mí mi familia me decía que les daba igual, que ellos pagaban con tarjeta.


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Dicen los ejpertos, que el precio de una casa como inversión es, el precio del alquiler real x +-120 meses, all included, reforma, y el resto de gastos.



Eso en otro mundo distinto a España. Con suerte el ratio de retorno es 1/20 en viviendas y 1/12 en comercial y/o industrial.
Considerando lo que te dan de dinero en bancos, es una inversión correcta si la compra es en una zona con proyección y la vivienda tiene hasta 10 años. Más allá de eso, el riesgo de derramas es una ruleta rusa.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (21 Dic 2020)

Si necesitas cash yo me desharía de algunos activos de esos que quieres quitarte de en medio, dos pájaros de un tiro.
Y no me metería en más inmuebles por ahora.
Tal y como están dejando esto con tanto inmigrante, pagas, ayudas, okupas, impuestos a la propiedad (y más a la vivienda no habitual), etc.
Más lo que viene en forma de no se sabe qué, pero chungo, con estos títeres politicastros, el follón del fiat, el tema del tiranopapayavirus, que será una mierda, pero te joderá los alquileres por ejemplo y cualquier cosa que quieras vender porque se carga la economía..... y te vas a meter en más pagos?!
Antes de eso, si lo necesitas, alquila el piso que más te den y vete a vivir al que menos te dé o no alquiles, y ten una posición flexible. Juntando un poco de cash sano y viéndolas venir, asumiendo los menos riesgos posibles (eso incluye no meterte ni con un palo en las cristos).


----------



## Orooo (22 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta haber que pensais pajarracos, aunque tampoco es que me sirva de mucho pero igual hay alguna contestacion interesante.
> 
> Ayer mismo estuve viendo una casa de un particular, da opcion a alquiler con opcion a compra de 5 años y entrada del 10% que puede negociarse al 5%, pide 120.000, estuve hablando con el vecino, ni sabe quien es el dueño ni lo conoce ni ostias, buena gente el hombre, me dijo que el casoplon habia estado a la venta antes del coronavirus por 190.000, esto ya me sirve para saber que es cierto que no van a querer negociar una bajada de esos 120.000.
> 
> ...



Por que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta?

Yo en tu caso no me preocuparia por la hiperinflacion, me preocuparia mas el tener propiedades en un pais de mierda en el que no se protege la propiedad privada.

Yo en tu caso no descartaria la bolsa u otras opciones.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Dic 2020)

La bolsa la veo de alto riesgo también.
Están metiendo papeles de la nada por millones. Pelotazos para unos pocos.
Los pececillos serán esquilmados como con las cristos.
La economía hacia abajo. Pegándole derechazos, uppercuts, low kicks,.. tienden redes de pesca y los pececillos piensan que ellos sí van a conseguir multiplicar fácilmente su dinero.
Unos cuantos sí conseguirán algo mientras dure la fiesta y el paripé. La gran mayoría se llevará su dosis de realidad lógica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Dic 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Por que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta?
> 
> Yo en tu caso no me preocuparia por la hiperinflacion, me preocuparia mas el tener propiedades en un pais de mierda en el que no se protege la propiedad privada.
> 
> Yo en tu caso no descartaria la bolsa u otras opciones.




En bolsa, bitcoin, etc no tengo experiencia alguna, estoy empezando a mirar desde hace unos meses.

Recientemente me he abierto cuenta de bitcoin y estoy empezando a mirar por el foro para aprender, solo entraria si cae mucho esperando una siguiente subida, quise hacerlo la ultima vez pero las condiciones no eran favorables y no pude.

En tesla un amigo me dijo que entrara que eso subia y iba a ser un pelotazo, me lo dijo en marzo cuando todo callo, pero tampoco pude entrar, me hacia falta cada euro que tenia al no saber lo que se me venia encima y tener incertidumbre total, ni los gestores se me ponian de acuerdo cuando les preguntaba, 

En fin........ 

Por cierto mande a refinar plata 925 que tenia, me ha salido bastante bien el tema, era algo que nunca habia pensado y he acabado contento dentro de lo que cabe, aunque esperaba rascar si quiera medio kg mas.


----------



## batone79 (22 Dic 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



Creo que lo enfocas mal..
Es decir, si tenemos en ciernes una deflación, y el oro es valor reserva, lo normal es que baje, caso contrario, si esperas inflación no puede hacer otra cosa que subir.
Puedes aplicar todas las variables que quieras pero la base es esa.
Te lo digo desde la terracita del bar mientras mis colegas se meten unas lonchas en el aseo...
Suerte!


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Dic 2020)

batone79 dijo:


> Creo que lo enfocas mal..
> Es decir, si tenemos en ciernes una deflación, y el oro es valor reserva, lo normal es que baje, caso contrario, si esperas inflación no puede hacer otra cosa que subir.
> Puedes aplicar todas las variables que quieras pero la base es esa.
> Te lo digo desde la terracita del bar mientras mis colegas se meten unas lonchas en el aseo...
> Suerte!



Llovio mucho desde que escribi eso, de aquellas no tenia canas


----------



## pp0247073 (23 Dic 2020)

Emisión no es inflación.

La gente equivoca emisión con inflación, el primero puede dar el segundo, pero no siempre. Ahora mismo lo que tenemos es una crisis de demanda y toda la emisión está siendo trasladada a mantener empresas zombis. Los que están cerca del caudal de dinero emitido que no tienen que salvar zombis, lo están metiendo en bolsa y en inmuebles de interés (grandes capitales, nada de pequeños pueblos, eso seguirá bajando). Por inversiones (en mi humilde opinión)

1. Inmuebles. Solo invertiría en grandes capitales. Madrid, Barna y Donostia. El resto con cuidado. Nada fuera de esas ciudades a no ser que sea algo en buen barrio capitalino de provincia. Fuera de ahí, ni tocarlo con un palo, tiene que bajar.

2. Acciones. Como he comentado arriba, a los que no ha pillado esta crisis en K, meten el dinero en el casino de la bolsa. Se puede ver que está en máximos y desde hace años está totalmente desacoplada de la realidad de la calle, ahora todavía más. Una pandemia global y la bolsa en máximos (no la española que esa es de risa). A mi modo de ver esto tiene que reventar, no cabe en cabeza humana esa situación, pero son los milagros del capitalismo de casino que se ha montado. Una vez corrija, que yo espero que lo haga, meterse.

3. Cryptos. BTC en máximos. Hoy salía la noticia que quieren empurar a la empresa encargada de la tercera altcoin en capitalización, Ripple, desde la SEC americana. Esto de Ripple es anecdótico. El mundo de las cryptos tiene que corregir por un motivo principalmente, la cuarta moneda en capitalización, USDT (tether) anclada al valor del dólar y emitida por una entidad privada que no atiende a auditorias. Emiten sin control y están inundando el mundo crypto de dólares sin respaldo. Cuando eso salte, habrá un antes y un después en crypto. Para los cautos no meterse ahora. Nunca meterse en máximos. Ojo en crypto el nuevo movimiento que se ha creado. DEFI (finanzas descentralizada) realmente muy interesante, dará que hablar.

4. Oro y plata. Pues lo único que queda (porque a mí mi sueldo no me da para comprar arte). Aquí los foreros sabrán mucho más que yo. Es un mercado complicado, comprar es fácil, vender no lo es tanto. Creo que el precio del oro se va a disparar a lo largo del año 2021. La plata está regalada ahora mismo. Creo que será buena inversión al menos no va a bajar de donde está.

5. Cash como alternativa a los metales. Pues realmente es la mejor inversión a la espera de que vaya cayendo la fruta madura, el dominó que es la bolsa y las criptos.

Y hasta aquí la humilde opinión de un servidor.

Salu2


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Dic 2020)

pp0247073 dijo:


> 4. Oro y plata. Pues lo único que queda (porque a mí mi sueldo no me da para comprar arte). Aquí los foreros sabrán mucho más que yo. Es un mercado complicado, comprar es fácil, vender no lo es tanto.



Es muy fácil.
Otra cosa es vender el oro a buen precio, que tampoco es complicado siempre que no vayas a un "compro oro".


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Dic 2020)

pp0247073 dijo:


> Emisión no es inflación.
> 
> La gente equivoca emisión con inflación, el primero puede dar el segundo, pero no siempre. Ahora mismo lo que tenemos es una crisis de demanda y toda la emisión está siendo trasladada a mantener empresas zombis. Los que están cerca del caudal de dinero emitido que no tienen que salvar zombis, lo están metiendo en bolsa y en inmuebles de interés (grandes capitales, nada de pequeños pueblos, eso seguirá bajando). Por inversiones (en mi humilde opinión)
> 
> ...




Bastante de acuerdo en todo.

- Inmuebles de momento ni me lo planteo. Muchos problemas en este pais con un gobierno que criminaliza la Propiedad Privada. Quizás a futuro si hay auténticas gangas lo valore.

- Llevo esperando la corrección desde fin del verano. Yo después de salirme de todo de la bolsa he vuelto a entrar esta semana con algo ( no mucho), sabiendo que no es buen momento pero con idea de calentar motores y estar un poco encima. Creo que el momento clave se acerca. Esperaré a que pase la toma de posesión de BIDEN ( 21 de enero) a ver que pasa. Si para entonces no corrige, creo que me uniré a la locura poquito a poquito, como explico más abajo.

- Criptos. Ni las entiendo ni me dan confianza. Por lo que he leido se podría montar un embudo de liquidez si mucha gente quiere vender, y las consecuencias pueden ser imprevisibles. Si se pega un supermegahiperfustiazo, valoraré entrar con algo.

- Oro y plata. Seguiré pillando algúna onza de plata cuando tenga disponible. También mantengo mi posición en Bullionvault... había pensado meter algo más, pero todo esto del Brexit me echa para atrás. De momento me mantengo. Otra manera de apostar por los M.P. más arriesgada, pero con más liquidez es comprar acciones mineras.

- Cash. A pesar de lo que he metido en Bolsa, sigo bastante líquido, pero cada vez que escucho los dislates de la política monetaria me pongo más nervioso. Mi idea es ir pasándolo a bolsa en una parte, poquito a poquito, con pequeñas compras mensuales... así veremos como va evolucionando y si llega el crack aprovechar.


----------



## esseri (23 Dic 2020)

pp0247073 dijo:


> 3. Cryptos. BTC en máximos. Hoy salía la noticia que quieren empurar a la empresa encargada de la tercera altcoin en capitalización, Ripple, desde la SEC americana. Esto de Ripple es anecdótico. El mundo de las cryptos tiene que corregir por un motivo principalmente, la cuarta moneda en capitalización, USDT (tether) anclada al valor del dólar y emitida por una entidad privada que no atiende a auditorias. Emiten sin control y están inundando el mundo crypto de dólares sin respaldo. Cuando eso salte, habrá un antes y un después en crypto. Para los cautos no meterse ahora. Nunca meterse en máximos. Ojo en crypto el nuevo movimiento que se ha creado. DEFI (finanzas descentralizada) realmente muy interesante, dará que hablar.



Tether ya no es tan capital...ha cumplido gran parte de su propósito, "tirar" de su líder BTC hasta pie de puerto, como buen gregario. Bitcoin ya está actualmente bendecida por auténticos monstruos de la coñomía especulativa mainstream , que disponen de fiat infinito...así que meterle mano a Tether ya no sería tan dramático para crypto como hace años. Y sin embargo, cojonudo para el excedente de impresora global. Win win.

De cualquier modo, que la SEC se centre en Ripple y no en Tether ( o en los intermediarios que la menean en exchanges, etc ) dice perfectamente cómo de pringada está la castuza fiat global en toda esta pinícula. Además, y como decía el otro : "que hablen de tí, aunque sea bien"...asínnn k "todo vale para la hoguera". La estrategia de enmierdar BTC y las cryptos lleva años siendo un hilo conductor perfectamente válido para tener la "nueva normalidá" crypto en el candelabro por parte de los estafadores fiat más infames , tipo Goldman, JPM, etc...

Para el fiat, el enemigo a batir , el auténtico outsider descentralizado, es el Gold. Así k quienes lo tengan sí k se pueden preparar para mamarse 20 infiernos antes de sacarle el valor que realmente merece. Si cuadra.


----------



## Tolagu (23 Dic 2020)

Pues ahí va mi opinión, por si a alguno le interesa.

1. Inmuebles. Ni de coña. Ni ahora ni en el medio plazo. Básicamente por los mismos motivos que expone @Harrymorgan

2. Acciones. Estoy dentro pero sólo con la puntita. Me da repelús la altura de las bolsas usanas. Si veo que se van disipando nubarrones, me iré metiendo con paquetes pequeños en empresas pequeñas-medianas del nasdaq. Posiblemente en biotecnología y alguna minera junior más. Empresas con potencial y que no me suponga ningún problema aguantarlas. Pero todo esto con atención máxima a los mercados porque no descarto hostión a partir de Marzo.

3. Cryptos. Si entro en algo será en Ripple pese a la demanda de la SEC. Puede que sea la menos "crypto" de todas ellas, pero lo de conformar la ISO20022 puede ser muy favorable. Acabará integrada en el sistema. Y la cotización está barata. A bitcoin le veo muriendo de éxito pero no se cuando. Hasta ahora era una mierdecilla pero con el volumen que está adquiriendo veo que se la cargan a base de regulación.

4. Oro y plata. Seguiré con mi estrategia mes a mes en físico. Para el papel hace 3 meses que estoy fuera. Tengo muchas dudas.

5. Cash. Estoy con liquidez para aprovechar el hostión bursatil si se produce y para poner en marcha mi "ejtrategia plata papel" si veo algo más clara la cotización. Ahora mismo estoy 50/50 en cuanto a que la plata suba a 35 o baje a 20.


----------



## Fukuoka San (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 523190



Que razón tiene, con esos números, hay que estar loco para entrar en Bitcoin.


----------



## Fukuoka San (23 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que razón tiene, con esos números, hay que estar loco para entrar en Bitcoin.



Para eso lo pongo.


----------



## Somedus (23 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues ahí va mi opinión, por si a alguno le interesa.
> 
> 1. Inmuebles. Ni de coña. Ni ahora ni en el medio plazo. Básicamente por los mismos motivos que expone @Harrymorgan
> 
> ...



Mi opinión.

1. Inmuebles: Ni de coña tampoco. Creo que se viene una buena y te puedes quedar pillado sin liquidez y además cosido a impuestos. Por no hablar de los okupas. Vivienda habitual y punto.

2. Acciones: Yo voy con aportaciones mensuales según cobro la nómina. Mi inversión es vía fondos de inversión (tanto RV como RF), ya que mis compras mensuales son pequeñas. Diversifico más y no me meten clavadas de comisiones en cada operación. Como voy a largo plazo, no me preocupo demasiado por los vaivenes que van a venir.

3. Cryptos: No controlo el tema. Quiero meter algo, por si acaso es el caballo ganador. Pero será poco. Estuve a punto este año durante el confinamiento, me faltó decisión y ahora a estos precios no lo pienso hacer. 

4. Oro y plata: Sólo físico. Intento comprar bajo spot o con poco sobreprecio en subastas online. Como podréis imaginar pocas veces lo consigo. Pero de vez en cuando cae algo. Para mí son un seguro antiquiebra. Reserva de valor. Es lo único (junto con los inmuebles) que creo que nunca podría valer cero. Ojalá no tenga que usarlos y los hereden mis hijas (y que sea dentro de muchos años).

5. Cash: Apenas tengo. Tengo liquidez para unos seis meses sin ingresos. Por un lado pienso que debería tener más para imprevistos. Por otro me da rabia tener dinero sin producir nada. De todas formas me cuesta ahorrarlo porque la pila de cosas que hay que pagar no dejan que sobre mucho. Y cuando parece que hay algún mes que va todo bien, ya se encarga el señor Murphy de estropearlo. O bien una ortodoncia, o unas gafas, o se jode la lavadora, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Membroza (25 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo en todo.
> 
> - Inmuebles de momento ni me lo planteo. Muchos problemas en este pais con un gobierno que criminaliza la Propiedad Privada. Quizás a futuro si hay auténticas gangas lo valore.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la bolsa, las caídas gordas no llegarán a no ser que:

- Pase un evento de proporciones bíblicas impredecibles.
- Haya una burbuja del doble o más de la de ahora como hubo con las .com.
- Los BBCC cortan el grifo del dinero barato y suben los tipos de interés.

Yo me inclino por la tercera opción. Pero esto no debería de llegar hasta el 2022.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Dic 2020)




----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2020)

Inmuebles: Puedo seguir de alquiler. Creo que están caros y va a haber bajadas, pero en este país lo de que el ladrillo sea tuyo es algo muy discutible.
Acciones: Como con los pisos, están caras aunque a estas alturas no sé si habrá ostia. Sigo acumulando poco a poco con estrategias pasivas sencillas tipo Bogle principalmente. Quizá el próximo año haya una ostia más grande que este, yo estoy a verlas venir. Incertidumbre en el mercado de bonos es poco, pero sigo con ellos según estrategia.
Metales preciosos: espero subidas del 10-20% anual en los próximos años, que no está mal. Sólo oro, me da que la plata se está desmonetizando aunque en esto no estoy seguro.
Criptomonedas: solo Bitcoin a largo plazo. Voy hasta arriba. El próximo año hará un X3 por lo menos (75k USD). Espero que los que piensan que BTC tendrá una espiral de ventas por su poca liquidez sepan agradecer a quien les ha metido esta idea desde 2015. Hay exchanges de sobra para dar liquidez, no todo tiene que ser onchain.
Cash: lol, con eso se pagan las facturas no? Que sigan dándole a la impresora. A este ritmo será raro no ver reestructuraciones muy bestias del sistema monetario. Parece que se estén cargando la moneda a propósito.


----------



## Basster (27 Dic 2020)

Apovecho el hilo para una consulta. Hay alguna web de referencia que indique el precio al que se paga el gramo de oro de 18kilates? Quiero quitarme un sello de 7gr y quiero tener un valor aproximado para que no me engañen.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Dic 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Apovecho el hilo para una consulta. Hay alguna web de referencia que indique el precio al que se paga el gramo de oro de 18kilates? Quiero quitarme un sello de 7gr y quiero tener un valor aproximado para que no me engañen.



Si toma esta.

Calculadora del precio del oro en euros | OCU Inversiones


Es la que uso yo para saber valor de lo que tengo en oro y en plata tambien la tienen.


----------



## Martes i13 (27 Dic 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Apovecho el hilo para una consulta. Hay alguna web de referencia que indique el precio al que se paga el gramo de oro de 18 kilates? Quiero quitarme un sello de 7gr y quiero tener un valor aproximado para que no me engañen.



Es muy sencillo ((7x18)/24) = 5,25 gr oro puro

Cuanto vale tu sello "En teoría" = 5,25 gr x 49,53 E/gr = 260 Euros.

Suerte, a ver que es lo que te ofrecen.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Apovecho el hilo para una consulta. Hay alguna web de referencia que indique el precio al que se paga el gramo de oro de 18kilates? Quiero quitarme un sello de 7gr y quiero tener un valor aproximado para que no me engañen.



No vas a tener ningún problema, el oro es muy líquido y se puede vender en cualquier momento, incluso en domingo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2020)

Hoy la plata ya en 26,35, prácticamente recuperando el suelo/techo de agosto/septiembre... me da que vamos a tener explosión plateril en breve. Abróchense los cinturones por si acaso y cuidado con las cervicales


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy la plata ya en 26,35, prácticamente recuperando el suelo/techo de agosto/septiembre... me da que vamos a tener explosión plateril en breve. Abróchense los cinturones por si acaso y cuidado con las cervicales



La verdad que no se que mas necesita para subir, lo tiene todo a favor.


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy la plata ya en 26,35, prácticamente recuperando el suelo/techo de agosto/septiembre... me da que vamos a tener explosión plateril en breve. Abróchense los cinturones por si acaso y cuidado con las cervicales



Yo tengo esa sensación también, a ver si el oro rompe los 2000 y pronto pasamos a bitcoin en esa subida


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Dic 2020)

El oro no pasará al BTC en la subida ni de coña. Bien es cierto que en la caída tampoco lo hará.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Yo tengo esa sensación también, a ver si el oro rompe los 2000 y pronto pasamos a bitcoin en esa subida





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El oro no pasará al BTC en la subida ni de coña. Bien es cierto que en la caída tampoco lo hará.



Como lo miréis desde ese prisma, vais a sufrir un wevo gratuitamente . Y posiblemente, palmar vuestras onzas en cualquier momento flaco de los muchos k vienen.

Imo, el que no pueda olvidar su metal como si no existiera, tal vez no haya elegido el vehículo adecuado para su pasta. Esta va para larguísimo plazo y con todos los chanchullos de por medio.

Personalmente, lo miro asínnn - gráfico de 20 años - :

- Año 2000 : 100 mil toneladas de Gold a 7 minoyes de pavos la tonelada...*700 mil minoyes de pavos de la castuza más elitista del mundo *en la punta de una estructura piramidal de acopio de riqueza. Castuza de la k corta el queso...no el jefe de un concesionario de Móstoles con Cayenne y 16 currelas.

- Año 2020 : 190 mil toneladas de Gold a 60 miyonakos de dólares cada , *Casi 11 BILLONES de ahorro castuzo global*. Insisto , de una élite global de tal grado como para saber del chollo Orero entre todo el campañón mediático al alimón de enmierdarlo y marginarlo de cualquier escenario de riqueza y resguardo de valor ...y no para de apilarlo gota a gota desde entonces incluso manipulándolo para seguir cargando a 4 pelas ( no con hypes deslumbrantes para colocarselo burbujeado al siguiente primo...lo quieren PARA ELLOS y cuanto más, mejor ). Y por supuestón, lo último que harán será regalarlo.

La Ola es la wena. Trankilidá y wenos alimentos...y a esperar k los k controlan el cotarro enseñen sus cartas, k será exactamente...cuando les salga de sus santos kojonex, k pa´eso mandan. Y los k se hayan coláo en la fiés, a no cagarla con "ocurrentsias" geniales. Esa chusma va a salvar su riqueza de un reset y de cien. Los diseñan ellos mismos. Alguien se cree k van a arriesgar LO SUYO porke 4 politicuchos vendeburras necesiten subvencionar con malabares de papeles o bits la miseria elemental de la puta plebe muerta de jambre k mantiene sus poltronas ? Unos y otros son la nada más absoluta para ellos. Chanchullos entre piojosos, quita, quita...

El k tire de grafiquitas horarias y cronómetro, loco perdío con sus "tesooooros futuros" , se ve en pelotas en cero´coma o perdiendo el tren en cualquier trade. Imo.

Precisamente poder permitirte disponer a largo plazo de esa riqueza "muerta" entre fuegos artificales de mil colores es otro recurso del cribado elitista. Sin pasar un par de ciclos ascendentes, no eres nahide en el Club.

AJOderse Y AWAntarse. Ej lo k hay...o no estás en ésto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Como lo miréis desde ese prisma, vais a sufrir un wevo gratuitamente . Y posiblemente, palmar vuestras onzas en cualquier momento flaco de los muchos k vienen.
> 
> Imo, el que no pueda olvidar su metal como si no existiera, tal vez no haya elegido el vehículo adecuado para su pasta. Esta va para larguísimo plazo y con todos los chanchullos de por medio.
> 
> ...




Piensas que aun podemos forrarnos con las criptomonedas, he visto una que ha llegado a valer mas que el bitcoin y estaba hace nada a 30 euros.

Tengo una estrategia de gastarme un dinerillo en millones de mierdas de estas haber si alguna da el pelotazo.

Mi experiencia es 0, mi sabiduria en criptos es 0, 

Llevaba mucho tiempo pensando en hacer esto, por acomodamiento, pereza y flojera ya que otra cosas no pero flojo soy con cojones pues no lo hice.

Un amigo metio unos 6000 y hizo mas o menos esto que estoy yo diciendo ahora y en estos momentos tiene unos 180.000 euros en su cartera, bien es cierto que no puede sacarlos, no sabe motivo o no me lo dice, tampoco me quiere contar mucho mas, solo se que ha puesto el ciento y la una madre en denuncias, que ve como tiene ese dinero pero que no puede sacarlo, haber si me entero de mas cosillas y hablo con el estos dias.

Yo voy a comprar mierdas de estas y dejarlas muertas haber que pasa, total me gastaba de chico mis 100 pesetas en sellos los domingos en el mercadillo ademas de otras 100 pesetas en monedas, las monedas las vendi y al final saque mi dinerillo, los sellos por ai tienen que estar en algun cajon, mis momentos de diversion tuve comprando aquellos sellos con los amigos.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Piensas que aun podemos forrarnos con las criptomonedas...



Puedes forrarte con eso y con otras mil vainas. Y arruinarte. Fácil no es y seguro, menos.
Al k crea , desde fuera, k es tan fácil hacerlo a estas alturas supongo k lo mejor sería decirle k meta una gota de pasta, le doble o triplique el precio...saque lo himbertido y siga con el resto.

No era mala para comprobar si es facil o no...sin jugarte el bigote. Si es la calculadora dando weltas al marcador k alguno cree, empezar a doblar desde 1 o desde 2, le va a hacer rico iwalmente. Y si la cagas, alégrate de los ceros que dejaste en la butxaka.

No olvides k quienes llevan tiempo en ésto juegan ya sin riesgo. Esa es mucha diferencia respecto a quienes entren ahora. Y asínnn el asunto no afecta a todos por iwal...tú me dirás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Puedes forrarte con eso y con otras mil vainas. Y arruinarte. Fácil no es y seguro, menos.
> Al k crea , desde fuera, k es tan fácil hacerlo a estas alturas supongo k lo mejor sería decirle k meta una gota de pasta, le doble o triplique el precio...saque lo himbertido y siga con el resto.
> 
> No era mala para comprobar si es facil o no...sin jugarte el bigote. Si es la calculadora dando weltas al marcador k alguno cree, empezar a doblar desde 1 o desde 2, le va a hacer rico iwalmente. Y si la cagas, alégrate de los ceros que dejaste en la butxaka.
> ...




Pero me dices que los que entraron hace tiempo juegan ya sin riesgo pero tuvieron su riesgo cuando empezaron, el mismo que yo correria.

Su bitcoin valia nada, centimos..... ellos pensaron o no, igual fue suerte que subiria y pegaron el pelotazo.

Entonces basandome en esto y viendo que ha vuelto a pasar con muchas monedas de estas, no solo con el bitcoin pues mi idea es seguir la idea de los primeros, es decir no tengo idea solo copio.

Sale una moneda a 0,002 pues yo compro y por 10 euros no se ni cuantas monedas de mierda de estas me van a dar, da igual vamos a poner 500, las dejo alli............. si se pierden los 10 euros que es lo mas seguro tampoco has perdido mucho.

Esto se hace cada vez que saquen una nueva.......... si pierdes al año 500 euros no vas a perder demasiado.......... tengo familia que gasta mucho mas en la loteria de navidad.

Al final de año igual tienes 80 monedas diferentes y una pega el pelotazo o simplemente llega a 100 euros y con eso ya te da una alegria aunque no te hagas rico, no hace falta que llegue a los 20000 euros por moneda.


----------



## esseri (29 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero me dices que los que entraron hace tiempo juegan ya sin riesgo pero tuvieron su riesgo cuando empezaron, el mismo que yo correria.



Obvio. Eso es lo k tú debes valorar. K quienes lo hicieron no palmaran no garantiza k tú no lo hagas.

Lo k te digo es k entrar sin "intentar recuperar el - irrecuperable - tiempo perdido" , arriesgar poco y subir proporcionalmente a lo k vayas trincando en su caso...puede mitigar ese riesgo añadido lógico por entrar más tarde, nada más.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Obvio. Eso es lo k tú debes valorar. K quienes lo hicieron no palmaran no garantiza k tú no lo hagas.
> 
> Lo k te digo es k entrar sin "intentar recuperar el - irrecuperable - tiempo perdido" , arriesgar poco y subir proporcionalmente a lo k vayas trincando en su caso...puede mitigar ese riesgo añadido lógico por entrar más tarde, nada más.



Pero entonces habria que seguir la misma logica a todo, tambien los que no entraron al oro en 1100 euros la onza que es mas o menos cuando entre yo y creo que entre tarde pueden valorar que podrian palmar ganancias.

Lo dice uno al que le gusta mas el oro que esa mierda de coins, pero quiero forrarme de forma tremenda y con el oro no termino de verlo claro.


----------



## esseri (29 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero entonces habria que seguir la misma logica a todo, tambien los que no entraron al oro en 1100 euros la onza que es mas o menos cuando entre yo y creo que entre tarde pueden valorar que podrian palmar ganancias.
> 
> Lo dice uno al que le gusta mas el oro que esa mierda de coins, pero quiero forrarme de forma tremenda y con el oro no termino de verlo claro.



No. Esa lógica no es extensible a todo porque crypto tiene sus propias reglas - k, entre otras cosas, consiguen k un Ponzi sea atractivo incluso para codiciosos tardíos...esto está curráo a conciencia -. Inventar la pólvora desde fuera es fácil de kojonex, nos ha jodío. Entra de pecho lata y verás la deliciosa volatilidá de ese mercado puteando tus ahorros. Porque entonces no te fijarás en los verdes más deslumbrantes, como haces ahora...sino en la montaña rusa de tus chapas elegidas... k, en un rendimiento promedio, quizás arrojen ratios de acierto de cinco a cien, por ejemplo...y esos aciertos, condicionados además a tus puntos de entrada y salida...k agora son tan maravillútifuls como el punto más bajo y el más alto de un chart...a k sí ? .  Pero a k no estás pipeando rendimientos de chapas hacia el puesto 2000 del ranking, por ejemplo ? Porke esas putas mierdas también tienen "dueños" , eh ? Y cuando se hunden con tu pasta dentro, no las levanta ni el viagra en vena...

Por otro lado, yo no menosprecio las cryptos, todo lo contrario...si relees mis posts verás k intento llamar la atención a profanos sobre una entrada prudente , nada más. Muchos de quienes van en free ride obvian ese punto de enorme ventaja y me parece fundamental tenerlo en cuenta.

El Gold y las cryptos son dos cosas totalmente distintas. Y es normal k si buscas ganancias inmediatas el metal te pueda desesperar. Pero coño...entonces...dónde estabas estos diez últimos años ? Porque el foro estaba petáo de info criptográfica, hombre...


----------



## estupeharto (29 Dic 2020)

Es que son cosas distintas. 
Si lo que uno quiere es salvar cuatro perras a futuro, viendo cómo funciona el chiringuito fiat, da igual que suba hoy y baje mañana. 
Conceptos claros, saber lo que quieres y lo que vas a esperar. Ahí no tiene sentido estar de los nervios ni andar tradeando ni volviendo al fiat. Para ese viaje no se necesitan esas alfojas.

Si lo que uno quiere es ganar dinero, entonces es otra cosa, hay muchas opciones, todas con gran riesgo. Casino y muchos timos. 
Que sí, que se puede ganar. Pero sólo se habla de los ganadores. El SP lleva muchos subiendo,.... sí, pero de los que perdieron no se acuerda nadie, así siempre se puede decir que se gana. Lo mismo con las cristos. Que sí, que el blockchain y todo lo que quieran, pero yendo al grano de la ganancia, que es el interés de muchos, te metes en un fregao. Al que le merezca la pena adelante. A mí no me la merece para nada.
Si en el futuro hay que meterse en alguna historia digital, la que sea, porque así está el tema o lo que sea, pues se entrará. Pero en estos negocios con tantos oscuros y problemas añadidos, no gracias. Por no hablar de la carga especulativa y del interés de los que entraron por cuatro chavos y quieren hacerse ricos dando la murga cada día.... que le aproveche a cada uno, no lo necesito.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No. Esa lógica no es extensible a todo porque crypto tiene sus propias reglas - k, entre otras cosas, consiguen k un Ponzi sea atractivo incluso para codiciosos tardíos...esto está curráo a conciencia -. Inventar la pólvora desde fuera es fácil de kojonex, nos ha jodío. Entra de pecho lata y verás la deliciosa volatilidá de ese mercado puteando tus ahorros. Porque entonces no te fijarás en los verdes más deslumbrantes, como haces ahora...sino en la montaña rusa de tus chapas elegidas... k, en un rendimiento promedio, quizás arrojen ratios de acierto de cinco a cien, por ejemplo...y esos aciertos, condicionados además a tus puntos de entrada y salida...k agora son tan maravillútifuls como el punto más bajo y el más alto de un chart...a k sí ? .  Pero a k no estás pipeando rendimientos de chapas hacia el puesto 2000 del ranking, por ejemplo ? Porke esas putas mierdas también tienen "dueños" , eh ? Y cuando se hunden con tu pasta dentro, no las levanta ni el viagra en vena...
> 
> Por otro lado, yo no menosprecio las cryptos, todo lo contrario...si relees mis posts verás k intento llamar la atención a profanos sobre una entrada prudente , nada más. Muchos de quienes van en free ride obvian ese punto de enorme ventaja y me parece fundamental tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> El Gold y las cryptos son dos cosas totalmente distintas. Y es normal k si buscas ganancias inmediatas el metal te pueda desesperar. Pero coño...entonces...dónde estabas estos diez últimos años ? Porque el foro estaba petáo de info criptográfica, hombre...





Pues los ultimos 10 años estaba aqui, en el foro del metal viendo como por aquellos entonces otro me convencia de que bitcoin era mierda, cosa que me creo perfectamente y que el oro nos haria de oro.

Años mas tarde veo que si llego a meter lo que meti en oro en la mierda seria rico y con el oro pues he ganado algunas putillas gratis, tener dinero en epocas en las que me ha venido bien y poco mas.


----------



## timi (29 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues los ultimos 10 años estaba aqui, en el foro del metal viendo como por aquellos entonces otro me convencia de que bitcoin era mierda, cosa que me creo perfectamente y que el oro nos haria de oro.
> 
> Años mas tarde veo que si llego a meter lo que meti en oro en la mierda seria rico y con el oro pues he ganado algunas putillas gratis, tener dinero en epocas en las que me ha venido bien y poco mas.


----------



## Pixabrava (30 Dic 2020)

Join the Big Pump Signal - Bitcoin Investment Group Discord Server!


----------



## Malvender (31 Dic 2020)

Hola amigos, es para un amigo y tal.....cual creeis que sería la formula más sensata y eficiente de invertir 100k euros en oro físico?

sensata por discreción, volumen....y eficiente por las posibilidades de revertirla la a dinero en el futuro sin grandes complicaciones ni comisiones


----------



## Perquesitore (31 Dic 2020)

Hombre...comprar 100k en oro discretamente te va a costar bastante. Hazte un pupurri. Monedas pequeñas y medianas, el grueso en onzas y algun lingotito por aquello de tener de todo. 100k te dan bastante juego.


----------



## Malvender (31 Dic 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Hombre...comprar 100k en oro discretamente te va a costar bastante. Hazte un pupurri. Monedas pequeñas y medianas, el grueso en onzas y algun lingotito por aquello de tener de todo. 100k te dan bastante juego.



por eso prefería (mi amigo) algo homogéneo. Lingotes?


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Dic 2020)

Malvender dijo:


> Hola amigos, es para un amigo y tal.....cual creeis que sería la formula más sensata y eficiente de invertir 100k euros en oro físico?
> 
> sensata por discreción, volumen....y eficiente por las posibilidades de revertirla la a dinero en el futuro sin grandes complicaciones ni comisiones



Con 100.000 euros puedes comprar unas 60 monedas de oro de una onza, unos dos quilos de oro.

Compra 10 monedas en seis tiendas distintas para que no se note tanto.


----------



## Malvender (31 Dic 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Con 100.000 euros puedes comprar unas 60 monedas de oro de una onza, unos dos quilos de oro.
> 
> Compra 10 monedas en seis tiendas distintas para que no se note tanto.



Mil gracias, lo de”notarse” es por razones fiscales? Pero si no hay nada que esconder.... Y en cuantos a las tiendas algún consejo sobre alguna BBB?


----------



## estupeharto (31 Dic 2020)

¿Qué le ha hecho ver a tu amigo tal cosa hasta el punto de plantearse dar ese giro tan brusco de pasar de no tener nada de oro a querer adquirir 100m?


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Dic 2020)

Malvender dijo:


> Mil gracias, lo de”notarse” es por razones fiscales? Pero si no hay nada que esconder.... Y en cuantos a las tiendas algún consejo sobre alguna BBB?



Lo de notarse es porque más vale pasar desapercibido.

Si compras algo en una tienda, suele haber factura y, por tanto, no hay nada que esconder porque Hacienda ya lo sabe.


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

Gastar de golpe 100k y pretender que la acción sea discreta y eficiente en cuanto a la reversibilidad a fiat es un contrasentido en si mismo.

Para conseguir discreción, lo sensato es no hacer compras importantes en el mismo sitio ni en un corto espacio de tiempo. 

A su vez, para asegurar la eficiencia en la reversibilidad (y la discreción en tal reversibilidad, o sea, venta entre particulares), se deben descartar los lingotes (por los motivos numerosas veces indicados) y dar un cierto peso en el reparto a las monedas pequeñas y medianas, en las cuales a su vez y para conseguir mejores precios (vicios coleccionistas aparte) lo suyo es buscar soberanos, napoleones, vrenelis, etc.

En resumen, mi opinión es que 100k no se deben gastar de golpe, sino repartidos en varios años, pero si por el motivo que sea se quiere hacer en un breve plazo, lo suyo es buscar bastantes proveedores (aquí en estos hilos hay muchas pistas) y hacer múltiples compras (sin llegar a 10k o mejor sin llegar a 5k). Y en cuanto a las compras, yo me haría con varias onzas completas tipo krugerrand y luego una buena cantidad de las monedas pequeñas citadas, al gusto de cada cual y sin que el sobrespot se dispare: soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, vrenelis y otras de la UML, mexicanas, 20 marcos, 10 gulden holandeses,...


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

Que si, que sí, que ésa es la teoría repetida mil veces en este foro. 

Ahora bien, desde el punto de vista del "fichaje" no es lo mismo 100 compras de 1000 euros que una compra de 100.000. 

Si uno compra oro por valor de 1000 euros y al cabo de 5 años lo revende y se "olvida" de reseñar tal venta, seguramente no pase nada. Pero si está registrado como poseedor de 100k, igual sí que le pasa.

Y no voy a decir nada más al respecto, por motivos obvios.


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

Vale. Pues cada uno que piense lo que quiera y que actúe en consecuencia. Ese "está todo muy controlado" ¿te consta o es algo que supones? Si has comprado 100k, a base de docenas de compras, unas por encima de 1000 euros y otras no, en tiendas no solo españolas, sino alemanas, belgas, suizas, austriacas, estonias, etc. ¿estás seguro que estás registrado del mismo modo que alguien que compra 100k en Degussa Velázquez?


----------



## L'omertá (31 Dic 2020)

Un matiz:
Hacienda no está con un tío detrás vigilando las cuentas. Hacienda pone a un tío que lanza 100000 inspecciones sin mirar una sola cuenta y se sienta a esperar a que la peña, nerviosa, le justifique cada céntimo.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Dic 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Que si, que sí, que ésa es la teoría repetida mil veces en este foro.
> 
> Ahora bien, desde el punto de vista del "fichaje" no es lo mismo 100 compras de 1000 euros que una compra de 100.000.
> 
> ...



Compañero Tichy, créeme que miran más las 100 compras de mil que una de 100000 mil.
Si el dinero con el que se compra se ha ganado de manera legal y está limpio -circulando en el sistema en una cuenta, por ejemplo- no hay ningún problema en comprar la cantidad que quieras de lo que quieras, eso sí con su factura y dejando constancia del pago.
Luego que el chepas se saque una ley para incautar el metal a todos los españoles que compraron en eloroyelmoro.com y tire de facturas para saber quienes son es otra cosa.


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Dic 2020)

Con el oro hay que ir con pies de plomo.

Hombre prevenido vale por dos.


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Compañero Tichy, créeme que miran más las 100 compras de mil que una de 100000 mil.
> Si el dinero con el que se compra se ha ganado de manera legal y está limpio -circulando en el sistema en una cuenta, por ejemplo- no hay ningún problema en comprar la cantidad que quieras de lo que quieras, eso sí con su factura y dejando constancia del pago.
> Luego que el chepas se saque una ley para incautar el metal a todos los españoles que compraron en eloroyelmoro.com y tire de facturas para saber quienes son es otra cosa.



Bien, pues repito, que cada uno compre o venda como quiera. Con factura, pero sin DNI por esos mundos, todo legal, o en Degussa con DNI o de otro modo. Y ya veremos a quien busca y a quien encuentra el vicechepas. Yo como no he comprado nada, estoy tranquilo.


----------



## Malvender (31 Dic 2020)

No, debe haber varios interesados


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

Creo que no nos estamos entendiendo. 
¿Desplazamientos? ¿A dónde? Uno puede comprar en muchos sitios de Europa, a un coste competitivo incluido transporte. Das tu nombre y dirección, envías tu dinero y recibes un paquete discreto (a veces en una caja de zapatos o de una ferretería) con tu material y una factura a tu nombre. Y si la cantidad es discreta, estoy convencido de que ningún indeseable te ficha.
Vamos, eso me han contado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ene 2021)

pareceis nuevos en esto joder.

Si mañana viene la futura posible NEO policia del oro a mi casa a torturarme todos sabemos como funciona esto, hemos visto miles de peliculas.

Caballeros aqui tienen una lista de los 400 foreros que han puesto algo en el foro del oro y de la plata de burbuja, posiblemente haya mas de 350 que no tengan ni el pomo de la puerta de sus casas de hierro pero bueno aqui tienen ustedes la lista, si quieren me voy con ustedes a repartir palos para que canten, les veo que andan excasos de personal.

Seguidamente y lista en mano vamos a casa de Calopez a que nos de las IP de cada uno de esos foreros.

El siguiente paso seria ir a repartir palos, imagino que al entregar esa lista tendran mas consideracion conmigo, ademas veran que soy un buen compañero torturador.

Dicho esto, feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ene 2021)

Pues yo en mi casa os espero. El que quiera la plata y el oro se lo lleva en forma de bala. Feliz 2021 a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ene 2021)

Para ganar pasta de verdad Bitcoin....para cuñadear, Oro....


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Para ganar pasta de verdad Bitcoin....para cuñadear, Oro....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> pareceis nuevos en esto joder.
> 
> Si mañana viene la futura posible NEO policia del oro a mi casa a torturarme todos sabemos como funciona esto, hemos* visto miles de peliculas.*
> 
> ...



yo lo único que veo con cierta verosimilitud en tú mensaje es que has visto demasiadas películas...

FELIZ AÑO


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Ene 2021)

Al que quiere comprar 100k si de verdad valora la privacidad que tire del hilo de compra-venta. Sin prisas esos 100k se los pueden proveer allí.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Para ganar pasta de verdad Bitcoin....para cuñadear, Oro....





paraisofiscal dijo:


>



Ja ja, ya he visto en un par de hilos esta misma secuencia. El uno lamentándose por quedarse fuera y el otro contestándole con el chucho llorón


----------



## Furillo (1 Ene 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> Hola amigos, es para un amigo y tal.....cual creeis que sería la formula más sensata y eficiente de invertir 100k euros en oro físico?
> 
> sensata por discreción, volumen....y eficiente por las posibilidades de revertirla la a dinero en el futuro sin grandes complicaciones ni comisiones



Las tiendas comunican a la "Agensia" cada compra superior a 3000 lereles. Dile a tu amigo, que lo mejor es comprar a particulares.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Para ganar pasta de verdad Bitcoin....para cuñadear, Oro....


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Buena subida la plata no? Romanillo, sigo esperando lingotes a 500 euros pasame alguno.



Ya os dije en que teníais que meter el dinero y encima estáis contentos ?

Tesla y bitcoin Vs Oro y plata.


Poned a echar cuentas de cuanto habríais ganado de haberme hecho caso y en lugar de comprar mierda gastarais vuestro dinero en tesla y bitcoin.


----------



## Gusman (2 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya os dije en que teníais que meter el dinero y encima estáis contentos ?
> 
> Tesla y bitcoin Vs Oro y plata.
> 
> ...



Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.



Pues si que la quita, baja la rentabilidad y de última se carga el objetivo que es acumular riqueza, y cuanto más mejor.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues si que la quita, baja la rentabilidad y de última se carga el objetivo que es acumular riqueza, y cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Huevos, cesta...


----------



## Ferenczyg (2 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo de los dos por lo de los huevos y la cesta pero también tengo claro que si la cosa se pone parda de verdad lo que sobrevive es el oro


----------



## estupeharto (2 Ene 2021)

Cesta, cesta, pero en la tuya coño, no en la de otros.
Seguid metiendo en la cesta de otros y ya veréis cuando se la lleven.


----------



## csan (2 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin puede subir mucho, muchichísimo o más aún...
Pero cuando lo veo escalar la cotización de esa manera me acuerdo de una frase de un libro de economía. Decía algo como "Las burbujas siempre se hinchan más allá de lo que nadie se imagina, pero siempre acaban explotando"
Dicho lo cual, y tras ver como ha superado los 1.000, los 10.000, los 20.000... no me extrañaría que un día lo veo en 100.000 y me lo creo.
Pero claro está el componente de la seguridad y tranquilidad, y me pregunto ¿Me veo vendiendo a la hora de jubilarme las 4 monedas que tenga?
Y pasen 20, 30 o 40 años, estoy seguro de que sí.
No tengo la misma seguridad con el bitcoin...

P.S. y que conste que felicito a aquellos que tienen estómago y valor para invertir y se han forrado


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Huevos, cesta...



Ya, considerando que descontando el proceso inflacionario el Down Jones multiplicó el valor 14 veces contra el oro que duplicó en 20 años, sobra cesta donde elegir en el Down Jones para no tener rentabilidades paupérrimas.
Obviamente, con el oro no hay que pensar nada más que comprar bien.
Feliz año 2021 amigo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Haiss (2 Ene 2021)

csan dijo:


> El bitcoin puede subir mucho, muchichísimo o más aún...
> Pero cuando lo veo escalar la cotización de esa manera me acuerdo de una frase de un libro de economía. Decía algo como "Las burbujas siempre se hinchan más allá de lo que nadie se imagina, pero siempre acaban explotando"
> Dicho lo cual, y tras ver como ha superado los 1.000, los 10.000, los 20.000... no me extrañaría que un día lo veo en 100.000 y me lo creo.
> Pero claro está el componente de la seguridad y tranquilidad, y me pregunto ¿Me veo vendiendo a la hora de jubilarme las 4 monedas que tenga?
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible, el que quiera jugarsela con el bitcoin, adelante, es una inversion como otra cualquiera, puede salir bien o puede salir mal. Tal y como esta subiendo el activo ese, es hasta buena forma de jugar a corto, pero lo dicho, hay que tener estomago y huevos para invertir en un activo tan volatil, que por cierto, ya pincho una vez.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Mejor explicado imposible, el que quiera jugarsela con el bitcoin, adelante, es una inversion como otra cualquiera, puede salir bien o puede salir mal. Tal y como esta subiendo el activo ese, es hasta buena forma de jugar a corto, pero lo dicho, hay que tener estomago y huevos para invertir en un activo tan volatil, que por cierto, ya pincho una vez.



Como se llama lo que le paso al oro desde julio de 2011 a noviembre del 2015? Supongo que "manipulación de mercado" y no pinchado apoteósico....lastima lo larga que fue la caída, al que tenía oro no vería nunca la salida.
Es lo que tiene el oro a diferencia del BTC, no "pincha" nunca.
Cuanto fue que perdió de valor? Solo por no hacer las cuentas que seguro tu las tienes más claras porque lo sigues.
A ver si tienes suerte y recuperas un poco del valor, que el que entro en el 2011 no ha recuperado ni el IPC todavía....






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Haiss (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como se llama lo que le paso al oro desde julio de 2011 a noviembre del 2015? Supongo que "manipulación de mercado" y no pinchado apoteósico....
> Es lo que tiene el oro a diferencia del BTC, no "pincha" nunca.
> 
> 
> ...



Si no entiendes que el oro es oro, y el bitcoin no es nada entonces no se de que hablas. Y el oro esta claro que no es un valor totalmente estable, ni nunca lo fue. Dime por favor, cuando compras bitcoins que compras? Por que vale tanto el bitcoin? Y no me digas como otros iluminados que es como un valor tipo amazon, google y esas cosas.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Si no entiendes que el oro es oro, y el bitcoin no es nada entonces no se de que hablas. Y el oro esta claro que no es un valor totalmente estable, ni nunca lo fue. Dime por favor, cuando compras bitcoins que compras? Por que vale tanto el bitcoin? Y no me digas como otros iluminados que es como un valor tipo amazon, google y esas cosas.



Si necesitas "tocar" para entender cuando algo vale, seguro no hubieras apostado jamás por Apple ni tampoco por hacer una rueda, que fueron meras ideas intangibles y que han aportado más riqueza a la humanidad que todo el oro junto.
A veces lo intangible vale más que lo tangible.
Ej: el idioma, la matemáticas, etc...son intangibles.
El garrote es un tangible.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Haiss (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si necesitas "tocar" para entender cuando algo vale, seguro no hubieras apostado jamás por Apple ni tampoco por hacer una rueda, que sin meras ideas intangibles y que han aportado más riqueza a la humanidad que todo el oro junto.
> A veces lo intangible vale más que lo tangible.
> Ej: el idioma, la matemáticas, etc...son intangibles.
> El garrote es un tangible.
> ...



Claro claro, el bitcoin es equiparable a las matematica y a la rueda, todo correcto. Otro iluminado.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Claro claro, el bitcoin es equiparable a las matematica y a la rueda, todo correcto. Otro iluminado.



Gracias, se nota que de matemáticas (financieras) poco, porque si las dominaras no hablarías del oro como lo haces.
Te dejo una lectura (intangible) que quizás te de más riqueza que lo tangible si la logras entender.
Feliz 2021 amigo, y que te forres como le deseo a toda mi familia. 
El ratio Dow/Gold, ¿algo más que un simple ratio?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Haiss (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias, se nota que de matemáticas (financieras) poco, porque si las dominaras no hablarías del oro como lo haces.
> Te dejo una lectura (intangible) que quizás te de más riqueza que lo tangible si la logras entender.
> Feliz 2021 amigo, y que te forres como le deseo a toda mi familia.
> El ratio Dow/Gold, ¿algo más que un simple ratio?
> ...



Veo que entiendes lo intangible tanto como yo, no me has respondido a ninguna pregunta.
Y feliz año a ti tambien, si quisiera forrarme estaria en politica y no aqui, agur amigo.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Veo que entiendes lo intangible tanto como yo, no me has respondido a ninguna pregunta.
> Y feliz año a ti tambien, si quisiera forrarme estaria en politica y no aqui, agur amigo.



Lo de la política compartimos, 
Sea como sea, son los que nos roban los tangibles e intangibles.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias, se nota que de matemáticas (financieras) poco, porque si las dominaras no hablarías del oro como lo haces.
> Te dejo una lectura (intangible) que quizás te de más riqueza que lo tangible si la logras entender.
> Feliz 2021 amigo, y que te forres como le deseo a toda mi familia.
> El ratio Dow/Gold, ¿algo más que un simple ratio?
> ...




Dejalos, son como mi padre, en paz decanse y tanta paz lleve como dejo.

Se encabezonan y ya no hay manera.

Compras un piso y se tira 5 años para darte la razon y decir que acertaste, en esos 5 años no parara de recordarte que el piso es una mierda y que sus locales que no le daban nada valian mas.

Pero aun sabiendo que tienes razon seguiran diciendo que no la tienes, asi lo hacia mi padre......... 

Yo soy mas maleable si los del bitcoin teniais razon la teniais y punto.......... lastima no haber podido entrar en marzo pero nunca se sabe, he visto el comportamiento del bitcoin y creo que voy a tener una oportunidad como ya ha dicho algun forero.

Yo estare esperando aqui esa oportunidad, estos otros si llegara el caso seguiran sin cogerla.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2021)

No estamos hablando de conservar....¿ el que ? no sé.....conservar....como los tomates, mejillones o sardinas en escabeche.....estamos hablando de que los tiempos cambian y el oro no interesa al NWO.....y no me vangais con la Hiperinflación....la impresora NO lo va a permitir.....


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dejalos, son como mi padre, en paz decanse y tanta paz lleve como dejo.
> 
> Se encabezonan y ya no hay manera.
> 
> ...



El BTC está corrigiendo, en breve será momento de entrar nuevamente y no cebarse.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El BTC está corrigiendo, en breve será momento de entrar nuevamente y no cebarse.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Por que muchas criptomonedas alternativas han estado a la baja en esta semana ?

Es como si todo el dinero de esas monedas se fuera directo a bitcoin, podria ser asi ?

Por cierto a cuanto piensas que podria corregir, estan dando mucho porculo con un nuevo encierro, si de verdad nos encierran podria caer mucho como la ultima vez.


----------



## Porestar (2 Ene 2021)

Os estáis cargando el hilo, para hablar de BTC yo voy al subforo correspondiente.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que muchas criptomonedas alternativas han estado a la baja en esta semana ?
> 
> Es como si todo el dinero de esas monedas se fuera directo a bitcoin, podria ser asi ?
> 
> Por cierto a cuanto piensas que podria corregir, estan dando mucho porculo con un nuevo encierro, si de verdad nos encierran podria caer mucho como la ultima vez.



Caerá mucho y rebotara como un HdlGP. Esto viene con unos bandazos impresionantes. Caerá por debajo del maximo anterior y la próxima resistencia será en 50k si mantiene las tendencias. Viene con progresión geométrica, y no aritmética. Voy a tratar de calcular el factor, pero si es así será brutal la siguiente subida luego de esta corrección.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Os estáis cargando el hilo, para hablar de BTC yo voy al subforo correspondiente.



Tienes razón volviendo al oro, aportó una gráfica interesante.

Gold vs Bitcoin Chart: BTC Price in Gold (Updated Daily)

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tienes razón volviendo al oro, aportó una gráfica interesante.
> 
> Gold vs Bitcoin Chart: BTC Price in Gold (Updated Daily)
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Impresionante gráfica, progresión exponencial. Tremenda burbuja. Y lo que queda por subir cuando los mercados peten + impresión de papelitos sin frenos.


----------



## romanillo (3 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como se llama lo que le paso al oro desde julio de 2011 a noviembre del 2015? Supongo que "manipulación de mercado" y no pinchado apoteósico....lastima lo larga que fue la caída, al que tenía oro no vería nunca la salida.
> Es lo que tiene el oro a diferencia del BTC, no "pincha" nunca.
> Cuanto fue que perdió de valor? Solo por no hacer las cuentas que seguro tu las tienes más claras porque lo sigues.
> A ver si tienes suerte y recuperas un poco del valor, que el que entro en el 2011 no ha recuperado ni el IPC todavía....
> ...



Si es oro es manipulación del mercado.

Si es bitcoin es humo, tulipan pronto dirán que geranio como los que ponía mi abuela en el balcón.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ene 2021)

Pero qué coño me importa a mí el bitcoin? Podéis ir a vuestro foro específico a autocomplaceros? Dejad de quererme hacer rico con vuestros bits, joder ya.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como se llama lo que le paso al oro desde julio de 2011 a noviembre del 2015? Supongo que "manipulación de mercado" y no pinchado apoteósico....lastima lo larga que fue la caída, al que tenía oro no vería nunca la salida.
> Es lo que tiene el oro a diferencia del BTC, no "pincha" nunca.
> Cuanto fue que perdió de valor? Solo por no hacer las cuentas que seguro tu las tienes más claras porque lo sigues.
> A ver si tienes suerte y recuperas un poco del valor, que el que entro en el 2011 no ha recuperado ni el IPC todavía....
> ...



Siento la "currada" de post que has puesto pero *es la mayor falacia que he leido de un tiempo a esta parte*.

El DJIE lo componen 30 compañías que son las que más capitalización tienen en cada momento. Y las compañías entran y salen. Puedes comparar, por ejemplo, el oro con la gráfica histórica de SEARS. Sólo es un ejemplo. También le puedes dar una vuelta a esta entrada de la wikipedia Historical components of the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia y, si eres sincero, me cuentas si no hay al menos 20 o 30 nombres de los que no has oído hablar nunca.

Por otra parte está la manera en que se calcula el índice. Vuelvo a citar wikipedia:

_"El índice se calculaba inicialmente dividiendo el valor total de las acciones por el número de estas. Sin embargo, para compensar los efectos del desdoblamiento de acciones (que se produce cuando una empresa aumenta su número de acciones manteniendo el valor de su capitalización de mercado, resultando en un mayor número de acciones con un valor menor cada una) y otros ajustes, *el valor total de las acciones pasó a dividirse por una fórmula matemática que otorga mayor "peso" a las empresas más grandes e importantes*. Debido a esto, una caída de, por ejemplo, los títulos de Microsoft en la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York tiene un impacto mucho mayor que la de una empresa con una capitalización de mercado más pequeña. *Después de muchos ajustes el divisor actual es menor a 1 (aprox. 0,1323), por lo que el valor del índice es mayor que el valor total de sus componentes. Cada dólar de cambio en el índice influye en 7,56 puntos en el promedio.* "_​
Si de verdad quieres aportar algo a este hilo, cógete los valores que componían el indice en 1970 (por ejemplo) y los trasladas a hoy. Y claro, los que han caido en el camino, los computas a 0. Si un inversor tenía su pasta metida en alguna de las compañías fenecidas o zombies, ya no tiene nada.

*Parafraseando a Groucho Marx...... "estos son mis 30 valores. Si no te gustan, tengo otros"*


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Siento la "currada" de post que has puesto pero *es la mayor falacia que he leido de un tiempo a esta parte*.
> 
> El DJIE lo componen 30 compañías que son las que más capitalización tienen en cada momento. Y las compañías entran y salen. Puedes comparar, por ejemplo, el oro con la gráfica histórica de SEARS. Sólo es un ejemplo. También le puedes dar una vuelta a esta entrada de la wikipedia Historical components of the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia y, si eres sincero, me cuentas si no hay al menos 20 o 30 nombres de los que no has oído hablar nunca.
> 
> ...



De eso se trata amigo. De mover las inversiones entre los valores, el sueño de invertir sin currarse la inversión la sabrán que es falsa los que invirtieron en oro en noviembre del 2011 (bastante más cercano que 1970) que a la fecha no les ha dado ni para cubrir la inflación. Sin duda, el oro, depende de cuando lo compres, puede ser hasta una inversión deflacionaria.
Gracias si por tu currada, que veo que te has preocupado de hacer un buen argumento de defender lo que cada vez da más trabajo de defender, yo solo leo y saco conclusiones, no más....
Buen 2021 y espero que llueva a gusto de todos y se reparta felicidad.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (3 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> De eso se trata amigo. De mover las inversiones entre los valores, el sueño de invertir sin curarse la inversión la sabrán que es falsa los que invirtieron en oro en noviembre del 2011 (bastante más cercano que 1970) que a la fecha no les ha dado ni para cubrir la inflación. Sin duda, el oro, depende de cuando lo compres, puede ser hasta una inversión deflacionaria.
> Gracias si por tu currada, que veo que te has preocupado de hacer un buen argumento de defender lo que cada vez da más trabajo de defender, yo solo leo y saco conclusiones, no más....
> Buen 2021 y espero que llueva a gusto de todos y se reparta felicidad.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Lo que pasa es que no deberías usar argumentos ventajistas. Porque estás poniendo exactamente el peor periodo posible. Lo cual es una argumentación falaz. Algo así como si yo, en Diciembre de 2018, te desmonto el btc diciendo simplemente que "pobrecito el que compró btc en diciembre del año pasado, ha palmado 16000 con cada btc, ha palmado el 80% de su inversión". Aún siendo cierto, es ventajista, y nunca sería mi argumentación en contra del btc.

Por otro lado no alcanzo a entender el magnetismo que ejerce este hilo en ti. Entras a mansalva a verter spam en forma de comparaciones con las criptos. Joder, para eso ya tenéis los hilos de criptos. En este, intentamos hablar de MP.

Y yo no soy ningún defensor fundamentalista del oro y la plata. No soy ningún talibán de los MP. De hecho estoy en ellos tanto en físico como en papel, lo cual para algunos es casi un sacrilegio. También estoy en alguna minera, en alguna penny, estudiando algo las criptos y fundamentalmente en empresas más grandes. Intento diversificar. Y proteger "mi cartera" con los MP en físico, que no los tengo más que para eso, para protegerme ante acontecimientos que, sucederán o no, no son descartables.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no deberías usar argumentos ventajistas. Porque estás poniendo exactamente el peor periodo posible. Lo cual es una argumentación falaz. Algo así como si yo, en Diciembre de 2018, te desmonto el btc diciendo simplemente que "pobrecito el que compró btc en diciembre del año pasado, ha palmado 16000 con cada btc, ha palmado el 80% de su inversión". Aún siendo cierto, es ventajista, y nunca sería mi argumentación en contra del btc.
> 
> Por otro lado no alcanzo a entender el magnetismo que ejerce este hilo en ti. Entras a mansalva a verter spam en forma de comparaciones con las criptos. Joder, para eso ya tenéis los hilos de criptos. En este, intentamos hablar de MP.
> 
> Y yo no soy ningún defensor fundamentalista del oro y la plata. No soy ningún talibán de los MP. De hecho estoy en ellos tanto en físico como en papel, lo cual para algunos es casi un sacrilegio. También estoy en alguna minera, en alguna penny, estudiando algo las criptos y fundamentalmente en empresas más grandes. Intento diversificar. Y proteger "mi cartera" con los MP en físico, que no los tengo más que para eso, para protegerme ante acontecimientos que, sucederán o no, no son descartables.



Me alegro amigo que finalmente hagas caso a Groucho y consideres otros valores.







Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no deberías usar argumentos ventajistas. Porque estás poniendo exactamente el peor periodo posible. Lo cual es una argumentación falaz. Algo así como si yo, en Diciembre de 2018, te desmonto el btc diciendo simplemente que "pobrecito el que compró btc en diciembre del año pasado, ha palmado 16000 con cada btc, ha palmado el 80% de su inversión". Aún siendo cierto, es ventajista, y nunca sería mi argumentación en contra del btc.
> 
> *Por otro lado no alcanzo a entender el magnetismo que ejerce este hilo en ti. Entras a mansalva a verter spam en forma de comparaciones con las criptos. Joder, para eso ya tenéis los hilos de criptos. En este, intentamos hablar de MP.*
> 
> Y yo no soy ningún defensor fundamentalista del oro y la plata. No soy ningún talibán de los MP. De hecho estoy en ellos tanto en físico como en papel, lo cual para algunos es casi un sacrilegio. También estoy en alguna minera, en alguna penny, estudiando algo las criptos y fundamentalmente en empresas más grandes. Intento diversificar. Y proteger "mi cartera" con los MP en físico, que no los tengo más que para eso, para protegerme ante acontecimientos que, sucederán o no, no son descartables.



Si me preguntasen a mi diría que se ciertos usuarios bitcoñeros se están pasando por los hilos donde ellos creen que hay cash sano para "alimentar" las burbujas que tienen desde hace tiempo o, bien, en las que entraron hace poco.
Eso es lo que, firmemente creo.
Dudo mucho que sean espíritus mágicos y puros del bosque quieran venir a advertirnos, altruistamente, como Casandra, de un beneficio mayor.
Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## ElMayoL (3 Ene 2021)

Voy a empezar a ignorar a bitcoiners por pesados.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Voy a empezar a ignorar a bitcoiners por pesados.



La gracia es que OBDC no aparece por el hilo de Bitcoin, a los que estamos intentando aprender sobre el tema nos vendría bien que se pasara por allí en lugar de tocar los huevos aquí.

Allí por cierto me han tirado alguna indirecta por compararlo con los metales, igual convendría un hilo de temática antiFIAT en general.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ene 2021)

A los estúpidos mejor no hacer caso, si no, como vean que caen en gracia... no paran.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

Hay que ver cómo me extrañan chicos, si no entro por un rato no paran de hablar de mí en vez de sus riquezas.
Este hilo, sin mi presencia es un bodrio, esta claro.
Lo que me asombra es que me acusen de bitcoñero, pero o es que no saben leer o es otra más de sus fantasías como con el oro. Serán los restos de los efluvios de mercurio que envenenan la sangre y colocan a su vez....


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo me extrañan chicos, si no entro por un rato no paran de hablar de mí en vez de sus riquezas.
> Este hilo, sin mi presencia es un bodrio, esta claro.
> Lo que me asombra es que me acusen de bitcoñero, pero o es que no saben leer o es otra más de sus fantasías como con el oro. Serán los restos de los efluvios de mercurio que envenenan la sangre y colocan a su vez....
> 
> ...



Para mañana mismo empiezo a sacar mis lingotes de oro de sus empaquetados de degussa y empiezo a martillearlos, tengo que pagar mi frustracion por no tener bitcoin y tener estas mierdas en sus blisters.

Luego se las vendere a algun joyero a spot antes de que pasen a valer menos que el mercurio del que hablas.

Decian que el bitcoin a millon de euros y que el oro era la nueva plata y nos reiamos por aqui................. me cago en mi vida.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Para mañana mismo empiezo a sacar mis lingotes de oro de sus empaquetados de degussa y empiezo a martillearlos, tengo que pagar mi frustracion por no tener bitcoin y tener estas mierdas en sus blisters.
> 
> Luego se las vendere a algun joyero a spot antes de que pasen a valer menos que el mercurio del que hablas.
> 
> Decian que el bitcoin a millon de euros y que el oro era la nueva plata y nos reiamos por aqui................. me cago en mi vida.



Yo voy a seguir aprendiendo a comprar BTC y esos rollos de los wallet.
Te vas a comprar La Moneda hueca?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir aprendiendo a comprar BTC y esos rollos de los wallet.
> Te vas a comprar La Moneda hueca?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Es que no se que es la moneda hueca, yo problema de esconder cosas no tengo puedo hacerme incluso dobles tabiques en sitios y dejar cosas escondidas, eso no hay problema.

Anoche a las 6 de la mañana, esa es mi hora de dormir ya que no trabajo tuve que tomarme un loracepan, lo tengo por que a mi madre le mandaron cosas de estas por la enfermedad que tuvo, puta mierda de año tuve el año pasado, el caso es que peor ha empezado este viendo el timo que me han metido con los metales, me tuve que tomar el loracepan para poder dormir, no hacia mas que ver videos de bitcoin y monedas similares mientras me cagaba en toda mi suerte y en haber perdido tiempo con los metales en lugar de meter lo gordo a las bitcoin.

Si no es por que me drogue vivo no me duermo.

Ibamos a volver al Patron oro.............. me cago en mi puta vida otra vez mas.


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Para mañana mismo empiezo a sacar mis lingotes de oro de sus empaquetados de degussa y empiezo a martillearlos, tengo que pagar mi frustracion por no tener bitcoin y tener estas mierdas en sus blisters.
> 
> Luego se las vendere a algun joyero a spot antes de que pasen a valer menos que el mercurio del que hablas.
> 
> Decian que el bitcoin a millon de euros y que el oro era la nueva plata y nos reiamos por aqui................. me cago en mi vida.



 vendelos a spot sin abrir en el foro, y ten huevos de meterlo todo a bitcoin (o a ripple como ya has hecho ).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> vendelos a spot sin abrir en el foro, y ten huevos de meterlo todo a bitcoin (o a ripple como ya has hecho ).




No me sirve venderlo a spot en el foro.

Estoy mirando ethereum, lithecoin y bitcoin cash y me cago en la puta vida que no paran de subir.

Si tengo que ponerme a vender a spot, esperar a que me paguen, esperar a que salga comprador, facil se va esto a la semana y de aqui a entonces esas tres monedas que he puesto valdran un 50% mas de lo que valen ahora.

Prefiero pegar 5 martillazos, escribir algo en ellos y llevarlos mañana mismo a un joyero para seguidamente y tras los multiples rezos que hare esta noche a mas de promesas de velas a varios santos y animas benditas que mañana el precio siga parecido o incluso haya una pequeña bajada en esas monedas.

Los lingotes de plata igual........... tengo 4 en venta que esta semana van a ir liquidados, necesito ethereum ya, pero ya no la semana que viene para pagarlo a dios sepa cuanto.


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No me sirve venderlo a spot en el foro.
> 
> Estoy mirando ethereum, lithecoin y bitcoin cash y me cago en la puta vida que no paran de subir.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo se te ocurre quedarte sin liquidez y meterlo todo en metal? ¿Y cómo sabes que esto va a seguir subiendo, y que van a mantenerse, sobre todo las shitcoins esas que son pura ruleta?

Ponlo en el foro anda y echamos un vistazo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Cómo se te ocurre quedarte sin liquidez y meterlo todo en metal? ¿Y cómo sabes que esto va a seguir subiendo, y que van a mantenerse, sobre todo las shitcoins esas que son pura ruleta?
> 
> Ponlo en el foro anda y echamos un vistazo.



No es eso, yo tenia mi banco particular, ( mi madre )

No queria dinero en el banco, queria inversiones, empece a vender inmuebles con la idea de comprar otros inmuebles que pudieran tener redito, es decir pisos........ la suerte acompaño y con la crisis se compraron varios pisos a precios muy buenos en zonas muy buenas.

Habia otros activos que habria soltado pero mi padre era reacio, yo pensaba que era mejor vender aunque fuera barato si podiamos coger mas pisos, poco a poco me fui ganando sus confianzas, sobretodo cuando veian como iban entrando los alquileres en el banco mes tras mes sin fallar.

El dinero que me ganaba para mi, ya habia acuerdo ya que yo gestionaba todo lo echaba en oros y platas, ellos ademas tenian sus pensiones, bastante generosas ademas, asi que dinero tenian mas que nunca.

Si algun mes en particular me hacia falta dinero para alguna cosa pues mi madre me lo daba y luego se lo devolvia de lo que me venia a mi, no habia problema en ese sentido ya fuera una cantidad medio grande.

Asi yo podia seguir acumulando metal...........

ellos cada vez mas contentos con sus multiples propiedades y beneficios que les llegaban gracias a mi intervencion.

año pasado muere mi madre, justo unos dias antes habia comprado un local muy chulo para mariconear, hacer alli mis cosas, poner un sofa, una tele enorme para ver el futbol y jugar con los amigos, estar alli tranquilicos........... ademas me gusta hacer mis chapuzas asi no molestaba alli a nadie, me dijeron que iba a durar años y que podia salvarse asi que pense bueno compro esto y asi no la molesto mientras le dan sus tratamientos, hago alli mis inventos y no lo lleno todo de mierda ni le hago ruidos, no tiene ganas de ver a nadie, asi mis amigos no tienen que entrar en la casa mientras esto se soluciona, me di cuenta que le daba cosa que la vieran por que ella se veia deteriorada.

El local muy bien comprado en precio, puedo recuperar el dinero y incluso ganar dinero............

Al final se muere............. a los pocos meses mi padre va tras ella................... me empiezan a acojonar con tema herencias, que si vas a tener que pagar 30.000 que si 40.000 que si 50.000............. hijos de puta........................

Al final se habran ido unos 7000 pero casi todo en papeleo de notarias, en impuestos ha sido poco, sumamos sepelios que es un puto robo y nos vamos a los casi 15000.

Viene coronavirus estudiantes salen corriendo y me quedo sin ingresos de alquileres.

Para que voy a seguir no ???


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No es eso, yo tenia mi banco particular, ( mi madre )
> 
> No queria dinero en el banco, queria inversiones, empece a vender inmuebles con la idea de comprar otros inmuebles que pudieran tener redito, es decir pisos........ la suerte acompaño y con la crisis se compraron varios pisos a precios muy buenos en zonas muy buenas.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que con tanto patrimonio no dejar casi nada en el banco ni probar otras cosas como btc era meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta. El oro está muy bien para el mad max y la inflación pero es demasiado volátil, sobre todo la plata, y sin suficiente liquidez como para tenerlo todo ahí. Pero no te agobies, y no te líes ahora a comprar mierdimonedas a lo loco.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues eso, que con tanto patrimonio no dejar casi nada en el banco ni probar otras cosas como btc era meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta. El oro está muy bien para el mad max y la inflación pero es demasiado volátil, sobre todo la plata, y sin suficiente liquidez como para tenerlo todo ahí. Pero no te agobies, y no te líes ahora a comprar mierdimonedas a lo loco.



La liquidez la tenia pero uno nunca sabe lo que le viene encima.

Yo estoy bien, no me quejo tampoco, ya voy saliendo del bache y estoy teniendo mucha potra no se me han ido aun los estudiantes este año apesar de que ya lo han puesto todo online, mis amigos estan al 50% es decir la mitad se les han ido y problemas de impago por primera vez en años, yo todos pagando al momento, solo que me estan armando follones de fiestas que nunca antes habia pasado.

Es lo que tiene que no haya discotecas, bares ni nada con niños de 18 años.

Llevo viendo desde verano a un chico joven en la calle, es alguien que es nuevo en la ciudad, el otro dia le baje un abrigo y una manta, se los deje al lado y no le dije nada, segui recto........ me da mas lastima que otros que veo por que es muy joven, ese igual es mas joven que yo pero de no estar aseado parece mas mayor.

A saber que le ha pasado para acabar asi, pero como sigan dando porculo y el virus este de mierda no pare vamos a acabar asi todos ya tengamos el oro que queramos tener.


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La liquidez la tenia pero uno nunca sabe lo que le viene encima.
> 
> Yo estoy bien, no me quejo tampoco, ya voy saliendo del bache y estoy teniendo mucha potra no se me han ido aun los estudiantes este año apesar de que ya lo han puesto todo online, mis amigos estan al 50% es decir la mitad se les han ido y problemas de impago por primera vez en años, yo todos pagando al momento, solo que me estan armando follones de fiestas que nunca antes habia pasado.
> 
> ...



Teniendo oro es casi imposible acabar como ese pobre chaval. Aunque lo ideal es tener oro, plata, plomo, btc?, efectivo y cuentas fuera, nunca se sabe qué puede venir mejor.

En cambio con ripple, litecoin y demás sí te juegas acabar mal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Teniendo oro es casi imposible acabar como ese pobre chaval. Aunque lo ideal es tener oro, plata, plomo, btc?, efectivo y cuentas fuera, nunca se sabe qué puede venir mejor.
> 
> En cambio con ripple, litecoin y demás sí te juegas acabar mal.




Lo del chaval a saber que le ha pasado, se le empezo a ver por verano, el otro dia pase por donde estaba y se le veia helado de frio, no se si es que no tienen sitios donde ir o es que no quieren, es que hacia frio de cojones incluso en mi piso, tenia algunas mantas por encima pero estando en la calle es normal que las estuviera pasando putas.


Lo otro pues no sabemos que va a pasar pero tiene mala pinta, llevan unos dias que veo venir algo gordo, no se si sera por lo de estados unidos pero se va a liar la de dios, en nada ya estamos todos cerrados de nuevo.

Veo que hay varias monedas que van a subir una barbaridad, haber si corrigen un poco para poder entrar, tampoco es que me vaya a jugar la vida por entrar en ellas, dinero que si se pierde pues perdido esta, mas estan perdiendo otros con todo lo que tenemos liado.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que no se que es la moneda hueca, yo problema de esconder cosas no tengo puedo hacerme incluso dobles tabiques en sitios y dejar cosas escondidas, eso no hay problema.
> 
> Anoche a las 6 de la mañana, esa es mi hora de dormir ya que no trabajo tuve que tomarme un loracepan, lo tengo por que a mi madre le mandaron cosas de estas por la enfermedad que tuvo, puta mierda de año tuve el año pasado, el caso es que peor ha empezado este viendo el timo que me han metido con los metales, me tuve que tomar el loracepan para poder dormir, no hacia mas que ver videos de bitcoin y monedas similares mientras me cagaba en toda mi suerte y en haber perdido tiempo con los metales en lugar de meter lo gordo a las bitcoin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Vamos que nos vamos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2021)

No sé, no sé. Creo que esta no es la buena.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


>



Pues un amigo compro a 15000 y vendió a 8000. Un negocio redondo


----------



## lvdo (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> De eso se trata amigo. De mover las inversiones entre los valores, el sueño de invertir sin currarse la inversión la sabrán que es falsa los que invirtieron en oro en noviembre del 2011 (bastante más cercano que 1970) que a la fecha no les ha dado ni para cubrir la inflación. Sin duda, el oro, depende de cuando lo compres, puede ser hasta una inversión deflacionaria.
> Gracias si por tu currada, que veo que te has preocupado de hacer un buen argumento de defender lo que cada vez da más trabajo de defender, yo solo leo y saco conclusiones, no más....
> Buen 2021 y espero que llueva a gusto de todos y se reparta felicidad.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Hola OBDC. El que quiera dar el pelotazo con los metales se equivoca de inversión. Es cierto que algunos se entusiasman y dicen que se va a ir a las nubes y algunos entran con sed de sangre. Lo que no puedes decir es que comprar oro y plata es de tontos, con la incertidumbre que reina hoy en el mundo financiero, porque su función principal es la de preservar la riqueza.

Un saludo!


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Para obedese, no trabajo, romanillo III, y los ejpertos en cristos que puedan arrojar luz... un par de dudillas

1. Si btc necesita gran consumo de energía, equipos, proceso, minatas, etc. para su funcionamiento... ¿qué pasará si algún día naide se okupa del minado porque no le es rentable, o porque es tal el gasto que se hace inviable, empiezan las fallas en el sistema, etc.?

2. Dicen que btc es limitado a 21 millones, como antítesis al dinero fiat infinito.... Pero si se pueden hacer decimales, en este momento hasta 1/(10**8) y se pueden ampliar más según disen.... ¿eso no es lo mismo que fiat infinito? Hay nanosatosis para dar y regalar y lo que haga falta.
En lugar de crear ceros por un lado, se crean por el otro, el resultado es el mismo.....
Con el horo no pasa, tal como dicen cuando comparan... llega un momento que no lo puedes dividir más y que alguien te lo coja.

Es que el abuso de falacias cuando se compara con el horo es de traca. Pero bueno, la droja hace milagros.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Siento la "currada" de post que has puesto pero *es la mayor falacia que he leido de un tiempo a esta parte*.
> 
> El DJIE lo componen 30 compañías que son las que más capitalización tienen en cada momento. Y las compañías entran y salen. Puedes comparar, por ejemplo, el oro con la gráfica histórica de SEARS. Sólo es un ejemplo. También le puedes dar una vuelta a esta entrada de la wikipedia Historical components of the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia y, si eres sincero, me cuentas si no hay al menos 20 o 30 nombres de los que no has oído hablar nunca.
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo se te ocurre tener en cuenta a las empresas arruinadas y los losers?!
Quieres joder el invento?!
Aquí hay que ir de falacia, de farol,... algo que ha funcionado tantas veces no puede estar mal.... 
Será por borregos dinero !?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues un amigo compro a 15000 y vendió a 8000. Un negocio redondo



Al menos recuperó una parte.... ya veremos otros....


----------



## Vilux (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> me han tirado alguna indirecta por compararlo con los metales, igual convendría un hilo de temática antiFIAT en general.



Ellos mismos representan sus fichas de casino digital en forma de peazo monedas de oro, usan metáforas como "minado", etc. Son los primeros en usar el oro como referencia psicológica para inculcar "valor" en las mentes de los pardillos mediante estas alegorías, porque el bittruño en sí no tiene nada que pueda incitar a darle valor.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> Ellos mismos representan sus fichas de casino digital en forma de peazo monedas de oro, usan metáforas como "minado", etc. Son los primeros en usar el oro como referencia psicológica para inculcar "valor" en las mentes de los pardillos mediante estas alegorías, porque el bittruño en sí no tiene nada que pueda incitar a darle valor.



Toda la razón. Pero en un mundo digital y virtual le veo futuro a una criptomoneda (sea bitcoño o la que sea..) y menos futuro a lo real (excepto para la élites).

Desde mi punto de vista, la borregada se pasa a lo digital (bitcoin? o cualquier otra cripto) y la élite se queda con todo lo real (inmobiliaria, terrenos, oro, etc).


----------



## Vilux (4 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero en un mundo digital y virtual le veo futuro a una criptomoneda (sea bitcoño o la que sea..) y *menos futuro a lo real (excepto para la élites).*



El dinero de las élites, el real, va a ser el mas valioso. Los bits para la plebe, como los cromos hasta ahora. Ley de Gresham.


----------



## timi (4 Ene 2021)

y recordad , la carne es mu mala, menos la que sale de la impresora,,,,


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero en un mundo digital y virtual le veo futuro a una criptomoneda (sea bitcoño o la que sea..) y menos futuro a lo real (excepto para la élites).
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, la borregada se pasa a lo digital (bitcoin? o cualquier otra cripto) y la élite se queda con todo lo real (inmobiliaria, terrenos, oro, etc).



El mundo es digital en algunas cosas y real en el resto. Lo real seguirá siempre, salvo que nos convirtamos en hologramas, entonces ya me callo.
Pero mientras seamos reales, comamos comida, vivamos en casas, etc. no podemos dejarnos llevar por los cuentos de toda la vida.

Una cosa es un ordenador, que es real, que funciona con materiales, que son reales; las ondas, que son reales aunque no las veamos, los programas, que son reales, etc. 
Que se utilicen las "palabras" digital (de dígitos, números), virtual (llamando así al "mundo" en internet), no puede llevarnos a tragar con cualquier cosa a la que se le llame virtual. 
En este caso, llamar oro 2.0 u oro virtual a otra cosa que no es oro, ni tiene nada que ver, como pueden ser bits, código, claves en un canal de comunicación, es manipular con claras intenciones de ganar dinero.
Hay mucha manipulación del lenguaje. Un exceso de credibilidad y de dar por seguras las conjeturas y lo que te ponen delante vestido de modernidad y futuro.
En el fondo tienen más que ver con los castillos en el aire, más con lo irreal y fantasioso que con lo real. 

Lo siento nakamoto, me quedo con el de Miyazaki


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> El dinero de las élites, el real, va a ser el mas valioso. Los bits para la plebe, como los cromos hasta ahora. Ley de Gresham.



Por eso mismo las élites no van a permitir que los borregos posean algo real, solo virtual.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> *El mundo es digital en algunas cosas y real en el resto*. Lo real seguirá siempre, *salvo que nos convirtamos en hologramas*, entonces ya me callo.
> Pero mientras seamos reales, comamos comida, vivamos en casas, etc. no podemos dejarnos llevar por los cuentos de toda la vida.
> 
> Una cosa es un ordenador, que es real, que funciona con materiales, que son reales; las ondas, que son reales aunque no las veamos, los programas, que son reales, etc.
> ...



1) Es digital y real porque estamos en la transición.

2) Convertirnos en hologramas es lo que quieren. En eso consiste la Agenda 2030.

3) Obviamente tratan de manipular a la borregada, como siempre, haciéndole creer que bitcoin es reserva de valor y no el oro (que se lo quedan para ellos). Lo mismo pretenden con todo lo real.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

En hologramas no nos vamos a convertir, eso te lo aseguro. En polvo tal vez.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> El dinero de las élites, el real, va a ser el mas valioso. Los bits para la plebe, como los cromos hasta ahora. Ley de Gresham.



Mi teoría es que se ha creado este "oro virtual" para que en una situación de crisis extrema como la presente se pueda tener controlado el valor del oro "bueno", así una gran parte de la presión compradora se descarga del oro, permitiendo a las élites seguir acumulando sin que el precio se dispare.

A las crytos las darán el carrete que haga falta, pero algún dirán basta.


----------



## MIP (4 Ene 2021)

Cada uno es libre de elegir su medio para un fin. 

De hecho nadie te prohíbe elegir varios medios a la vez. No pone en ningún sitio que si compras una cosa tienes vetado el acceso a la otra. 

Lo único que tenemos todos claro y estamos de acuerdo, es quiénes van a ser los perdedores de toda esta historia, que no son otros que los poseedores de papelitos de monopoly, ya en forma real o en forma de anotaciones en cuenta.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para obedese, no trabajo, romanillo III, y los ejpertos en cristos que puedan arrojar luz... un par de dudillas
> 
> 1. Si btc necesita gran consumo de energía, equipos, proceso, minatas, etc. para su funcionamiento... ¿qué pasará si algún día naide se okupa del minado porque no le es rentable, o porque es tal el gasto que se hace inviable, empiezan las fallas en el sistema, etc.?
> 
> ...



Cuanta preocupación y esmero pones en convencer a la peña. Sería interesante saber a que se debe tanto interés y por el que hechas esa bilis, ya que opine lo que opine, si tu verdad es la cierta, mi opinión no te afecta. O sí? Si te estropeo algún negociete dímelo, aunque entiendo que tus intereses son los de cualquier forero que busca información y demás, que en el caso de que asi lo sea creo que los que te leen se merecerían saberlo.
A mi realmente me da igual lo que hagas con tu dinero, yo solo opino, y no trato de tonto a nadie (aunque alguno lo sienta al leerme, por obviedades que se dicen) y solo me mofo de los que pretenden faltar el respeto al resto de contertulios que no opinan igual. Aunque eso es bastante común en este país, a diestra y siniestra. Así nos va.

El oro antes de mediados de siglo se sintetizara y su valor estará asociado al coste energético (igual que el bitcoño) de su producción, que cada vez será menor al llegar a la fusión nuclear como medio energético predominante.

Y si niegas esto es que no tienes ni idea de lo que pasa en el mundo ni de física, ni química ni matemáticas, cosa que cada vez me lo haces pensar más.

Alquimia del siglo XXI: investigadores consiguen crear oro de 24 quilates en un laboratorio

El acelerador de partículas podría servir para “crear” oro - Oroinformación

Te recuerdo que el oro es un producto que a la fecha se produce de forma natural en las estrellas por determinadas condiciones físicas que están relacionadas con la fusión nuclear, no es algo increado como Dios, aunque lo veneres como tal, por lo que será viable sintetizarlo cuando la tecnología lo permita.

Se consiguió con las perlas, con los diamantes y también se conseguirá con el oro. Es cuestión de tiempo. Así que tus lorzas aureas tienen fecha de caducidad en cuanto a valor.

Considerando los periodos de tiempo necesarios para que sea "útil" financieramente el oro (demostró que en una década te puede dejar con el culo al aire) , es probable que cuando te vayas a jubilar salga dos duros la onza si se cuadran los tiempos de su viabilidad de sintetizar.

El proyecto de fusión nuclear ITER - Foro Nuclear

El tiempo va en contra de los metaleros, no a su favor.

No necesité en ningún momento de mi opinión emitir ni una sola palabra de insulto, ni usar más que un poco de ironía.

Suerte con tus oros, que espero que no tengas que jugarlos en una partida de naipes, ya que no me gusta que nadie sufra ni padezca.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuanta preocupación y esmero pones en convencer a la peña. Setia interesante saber a que se debe tanto interés y por el que hechas esa bilis, ya que opine lo que opine, si tu verdad es la cierta, mi opinión no ye afecta. O sí? Si te estropeo algún negociete dímelo, aunque entiendo que tus intereses son los de cualquier forero que busca información y demás, que en el caso de que asi lo sea creo que los que te leen se merecerían saberlo.
> A mi realmente me da igual lo que hagas con tu dinero, yo solo opino, y no trato de tonto a nadie (aunque alguno lo sienta al leerme, por obviedades que se dicen) y solo me mofo de los que pretenden faltar el respeto al resto de contertulios que no opinan igual. Aunque eso es bastante común en este país, a diestra y siniestra. Así nos va.
> 
> El oro antes de mediados de siglo se sintetizara y su valor estará asociado al coste energético (igual que el bitcoño) de su producción, que cada vez será menor al llegar a la fusión nuclear como medio energético predominante.
> ...



Estás muy equivocado, pero te lo explico.
No tengo ningún interés en convencer. Las cosas que digo las digo desde el punto de vista de la reflexión sobre los temas que se tercian. Ni insultos ni nada por el estilo. 
Ni tampoco he dicho que tenga horos o venda horos o lo que sea, o invitado a que la gente compre o no compre, o venda, etc.
No lo derives a tema personal, eso no tiene sentido. Se trata de hablar de temas, de razonamientos, independientemente de la vida personal de cada uno.

Si te he citado en la cabecera, igual que a otros, era porque estás argumentando sobre el tema, por si podías arrojar luz a esas dudas que he puesto. Pero a las que no has contestado. Sobre qué pasa si más adelante la gente que mina no lo ve viable, y sobre el tema de los ceros infinitos por la izquierda...

No te lo tomes como algo negativo a tu persona. Si puedes contestarme a esas dudas perfecto.

En cuanto a tu respuesta sobre que el oro será sintetizado, bueno, es una posibilidad. De momento lo han intentado sin éxito.
Hombre, puesto a hablar de eso, no podemos afirmar que no ocurra en el futuro, pero es bastante improbable.
Y si eso pasara, ya se arreglará la gente con sus temas. Sinceramente, es un tema que no me preocupa. Si llega algún día, será afrontado.
Es como si me planteas que tendremos que vivir bajo el agua o en el espacio, cuando llegue ya me pondré a ello. Hay tantas cosas de qué ocuparse antes....

Lo que sí podemos ver es cómo han manejado el tema de los dineros durante siglos y siglos. Y ahí es donde vivimos.
Lo que sí creo es que la gente cada vez va a estar más "al loro" de cómo funciona "lo del dinero" y eso va a cambiar muchas cosas.
Internet y el intercambio y adquisición de información sí que es una realidad y un motor de cambio. 
Se les acaban los trucos, porque la gente los conoce. Tendrán que inventar otros trucos, pero la situación ya no es tan propicia. Hay todavía mucho borrego (y no es un insulto) y mucha gente muy desinformada y desinteresada, pero la cantidad de gente que conoce y sabe acerca de lo que estamos hablando y el crecimiento exponencial de dicha cantidad de gente, van a ser decisivos. No todo es jauja en el mundo de los estafadores.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

@estupeharto Dividir algo no aumenta su cantidad.

A ver si así lo entiendes (minuto 3).


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En hologramas no nos vamos a convertir, eso te lo aseguro. En polvo tal vez.



Es una metafora. Solo pretenden que vivamos lo menos posible en el mundo real. Eso incluye el consumo de recursos.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado, pero te lo explico.
> No tengo ningún interés en convencer. Las cosas que digo las digo desde el punto de vista de la reflexión sobre los temas que se tercian. Ni insultos ni nada por el estilo.
> Ni tampoco he dicho que tenga horos o venda horos o lo que sea, o invitado a que la gente compre o no compre, o venda, etc.
> No lo derives a tema personal, eso no tiene sentido. Se trata de hablar de temas, de razonamientos, independientemente de la vida personal de cada uno.
> ...



Ahora que veo que no hablas como un tunante te respondo un par de temas.
No promuevo ni promoveré el Bitcoin, aunque esta divertida la fiesta y me tomaré un par de cubatas y saldré antes de que empiecen todos a vomitar el alcohol. Es una estafa que los últimos que suban al carro van a pagar la fiesta de los primeros igual que con el oro en noviembre del 2011.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> @estupeharto Dividir algo no aumenta su cantidad.
> 
> A ver si así lo entiendes (minuto 3).



Yo no he dicho eso.
He dicho que puedes poner ceros y ceros hasta el infinito. No sólo creando más unidades, sino haciéndolas más pequeñas.

A ver si lo entiendes.

Como los números se pueden hacer cada vez más pequeños, se pueden crear SUBunidades que sean moneda, que tengan valor y que se utilicen.
De hecho ya lo han hecho. Los shatosi son 0,00000001 btc 8 ceros. Los nanosatosis (nS) súmale 9 ceros más. Así hasta donde quieran.
Una casa podría valer X nS si hiciera falta. Y así de fácil. 
¿Cuál es la razón para decir que no es lo mismo que crear múltiplos?
Son números, puedes jugar con ellos como quieras. Hacer tantas unidades ÚTILES como desees.
No son manzanas ni plastelinas. 

El papel todo lo aguanta


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> @estupeharto Dividir algo no aumenta su cantidad.
> 
> A ver si así lo entiendes (minuto 3).



En este caso y conceptualmente si, fraccionarlo es lo mismo que imprimir billetes. Es licuar el valor.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC aunque son entendibles tus dudas creo que no son justos los reproches a estupeharto. Es uno de los foreros que mejores aportaciones hace y jamás le he visto en modo "talibán". Cada uno ya es mayorcito para decidir que camino sigue.

Creo que tanto los de este subforo como el de cryptos compartimos el hecho de que nos damos cuenta de la gran estafa fiat, estafa que esta adquiriendo una aceleracion exponencial.

Ante esta situacion y viendo el abismo cada uno se protege como puede según cree que es mejor :bolsa, mp, cryptos... O de todo un poco, como es mi caso, así acertaré en alguna... Podemos aportar todos, no se trata de ver quien tiene razón

Los peligros a futuro, como la transmutacion de otros metales a oro nadie lo conoce, no soy físico, supongo que es posible, aunque desconozco el coste, pero vamos, puestos a buscar futuribles veo mas fácil que salga una nueva Crypto que desbanque al BTC como rey. Eso sí creo que es cuestion de tiempo que pase.

Además, incluso si se llegara a ese escenario alquimico respecto el oro, la complejidad de ese proceso asegura que no es algo que vaya a pasar de la noche a la mañana, si no que sería un proceso largo, lo que en el peor de los casos permitiría ir saliéndose en un "aterrizaje suave".







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahora que veo que no hablas como un tunante te respondo un par de temas.
> No promuevo ni promoveré el Bitcoin, aunque esta divertida la fiesta y me tomaré un par de cubatas y saldré antes de que empiecen todos a vomitar el alcohol. Es una estafa que los últimos que suban al carro van a pagar la fiesta de los primeros igual que con el oro en noviembre del 2011.
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Disiento en tu percepción del oro como "pelotazo". Para el que lo haya hecho con ese fin, sí que puede haber patinado.
Pero quien compró 5 gramos en 2011, si los tiene ahora, siguen siendo 5 gramos, igual que 5 gramos de hace 500 años.
Y si los cambia ahora por otras cosas, posiblemente esté más cerca de haber ganado algo que perdido. En todo caso no se fue a cero como la mayoría de las cosas.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

1000000 no es lo mismo que 0.0000001

Tienes un lingote de 1kilo. Crear 1000 lingotes no es lo mismo que crear 1000 pepitas de un gramo. Para crear lo primero necesitas bajar a minar oro, para lo segundo basta con fundirlo.

De todas formas, si encontráis algo que sabéis que la gente lo considera finito y no lo es, lo que deberíais hacer es aprovechar su infinitud para generarlo gratis y venderlo al precio que sea o bien poneros cortos aprovechando que sabéis algo que el mercado desconoce y anunciarlo para ganar con su bajada de precio


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> OBDC aunque son entendibles tus dudas creo que no son justos los reproches a estupeharto. Es uno de los foreros que mejores aportaciones hace y jamás le he visto en modo "talibán". Cada uno ya es mayorcito para decidir que camino sigue.
> 
> Creo que tanto los de este subforo como el de cryptos compartimos el hecho de que nos damos cuenta de la gran estafa fiat, estafa que esta adquiriendo una aceleracion exponencial.
> 
> ...



Lo de la producción de oro será estatal. Será como otro FIAT. La tecnología del ITER es supranacional y serán los estados los que controlarán el proceso de "emision" de oro. Y esta a la vuelta de la esquina (un par de décadas como mucho), aunque mientras tengan capacidad de generar monedas digitales y sostenerlas no será su menester. Pero si pasaran al patrón oro con el ITER a pleno funcionamiento sería lo mismo que el FIAT.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> OBDC aunque son entendibles tus dudas creo que no son justos los reproches a estupeharto. Es uno de los foreros que mejores aportaciones hace y jamás le he visto en modo "talibán". Cada uno ya es mayorcito para decidir que camino sigue.
> 
> Creo que tanto los de este subforo como el de cryptos compartimos el hecho de que nos damos cuenta de la gran estafa fiat, estafa que esta adquiriendo una aceleracion exponencial.
> 
> ...



Se agradecen tus palabras, que son también recíprocas hacia toda esta comunidad, bastante sensata e inteligente por cierto.

Obdc es buen tío. Se lía un poco a veces, pero nadie es perfecto


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En este caso y conceptualmente si, fraccionarlo es lo mismo que imprimir billetes. Es licuar el valor.



Conoces alguna moneda fiat donde hayan quitado ceros a los billetes para "licuar" el valor?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> 1000000 no es lo mismo que 0.0000001
> 
> Si tienes un lingote de 1kilo un quieres crear 1000 lingotes no es lo mismo que crear 1000 pepitas de un gramo. Para crear el primero necesitas primero bajar a minar oro, para lo segundo basta con limarlo.
> 
> De todas formas, si encontráis algo que sabéis que la gente lo considera finito y no lo es, lo que deberíais hacer es aprovechar su infinitud para generarlo gratis y venderlo al precio que sea o bien poneros cortos aprovechando que sabéis algo que el mercado desconoce y anunciarlo para ganar con su bajada de precio



No entiendo qué tiene que ver lo que dices con lo de que se pueden crear infinitas unidades de una determinada cripto si así fuese menester.
Lo cual echa por tierra lo de que hay un número finito. Joder, se han tirado de primeras a utilizar una unidad, el satosi, una cien millonésima parte. Y se utiliza ya como base.
Si lo miras desde el punto de vista práctico, han multiplicado la unidad monetaria en esos cien millones x 21 millones de btc. Y nada impide acomodar las unidades (poniéndoles un nombre para facilitar el entendimiento) a lo que se desee.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Conoces alguna moneda fiat donde hayan quitado ceros a los billetes para "licuar" el valor?



¿Ha hecho falta?


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Ha hecho falta?



No es que no haya hecho falta, es que no lo han podido hacer porque significaría el fin del patrocinio estatal.

Si para ti utilizar pepitas de un gramo en vez de onzas a base de dividir lingotes significa que el oro es infinito en la práctica, no tengo más que decir.

Te deseo suerte con los cortos que seguro vas a poner en oro, sabiendo que en la práctica es infinito.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo de la producción de oro será estatal. Será como otro FIAT. La tecnología del ITER es supranacional y serán los estados los que controlarán el proceso de "emision" de oro. Y esta a la vuelta de la esquina (un par de décadas como mucho), aunque mientras tengan capacidad de generar monedas digitales y sostenerlas no será su menester. Pero si pasaran al patrón oro con el ITER a pleno funcionamiento sería lo mismo que el FIAT.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Lo de sintetizar oro..... ya lo tienen sintetizado, en los bancos centrales....
Y eso sí que es una realidad.

Veo que estás bastante confiado en que la tecnología ITER hará eso realidad. 
Creo que si eso llegar a pasar, habría que afrontar otros detalles: el coste que tendría generar eso, incluyendo los accidentes y costes.
Y después de todo eso, se lo quedarían, igual que ahora lo tienen en los bancos. No cambiaría nada.
Si tiene valor, y más hasta ese punto de crear esa tecnología y utilizar esa cantidad de recursos, y lo consiguieran (que sigo diciendo que tengo dudas razonables), eso sería una señal más del valor que tiene. No harían todo eso para luego decir, bah, ya no vale nada, lo tiramos.

Seguiría teniendo el mismo valor. Es más, se le daría aún más valor y jugaría un papel mayor.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Conoces alguna moneda fiat donde hayan quitado ceros a los billetes para "licuar" el valor?



Imagínate que "el Euro" es la moneda que representa a la riqueza de la Unión Europea. Esta moneda está representada por billetes y monedas de "euros", de manera que al crear o imprimir más "euros" están menguando el valor de "el Euro".

Pues así es como imagino yo que se mengua el valor de las monedas fiat vía impresión.

Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes en el hilo, de verdad que los valoro mucho.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> No es que no haya hecho falta, es que no lo han podido hacer porque significaría el fin del patrocinio estatal.
> 
> Si para ti utilizar pepitas de un gramo en vez de onzas a base de dividir lingotes significa que el oro es infinito en la práctica, no tengo más que decir.
> 
> Te deseo suerte con los cortos que seguro vas a poner en oro, sabiendo que en la práctica es infinito.



No, no, te repito, eso es lo que hacen con el btc.
Precisamente con el oro no se puede hacer. Ya lo dije que no era posible, porque llega un momento que ya no es práctico. Como con cualquier cosa real.
Sin embargo utilizan el símil de las unidades limitadas de btc como pasa con el oro. Para lo que interesa lo comparan. Pero en este caso es una falacia. Porque el btc son números.
Y como le han puesto el techo por arriba. Se pueden crear por abajo.

Con el dinero no ha pasado, porque no le pusieron techo por arriba. Porque es más sencillo crear múltiplos que submúltiplos, porque la sensación de riqueza es cuando crecen las unidades no cuando decrecen, porque está montado así, para robar detrayendo valor de las monedas creadas anteriormente, con deuda, intereses, inflación, dinero de la nada.

Pero las cristos, que vienen a salvar todo eso, resulta que argumenta que como sólo se pueden crear 21 millones, son limitadas y eso hace que se revaloricen. No tiene sentido que se revaloricen por eso, pero es que ni siquiera es verdad que sean limitadas. Por lo que te he explicado.

Además de que se pueden crear otras y otras. Perderán su valor. ¿Cuál es la buena? Ninguna. O todas o ninguna. No tiene un cimiento sólido en el que basarse. Ya no hablemos de la cantidad de energía constante y creciente necesaria para mantener el tinglado, ni del hackeo, ni de los intereses alrededor, etc.... es que son tantas cosas, que me sorprende la fe ciega de muchos y de que no ven los grandes riesgos y contradiciones... pero en fin, ya se irá viendo.
Eso no quita para que muchos que entran y salen hayan sacado tajada, ni que para que otros "hayan podido blanquear y hacer transacciones al margen de la ley", y esto lo entrecomillo porque a saber lo que está controlado y por quién....


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que no se que es la moneda hueca, yo problema de esconder cosas no tengo puedo hacerme incluso dobles tabiques en sitios y dejar cosas escondidas, eso no hay problema.
> 
> Anoche a las 6 de la mañana, esa es mi hora de dormir ya que no trabajo tuve que tomarme un loracepan, lo tengo por que a mi madre le mandaron cosas de estas por la enfermedad que tuvo, puta mierda de año tuve el año pasado, el caso es que peor ha empezado este viendo el timo que me han metido con los metales, me tuve que tomar el loracepan para poder dormir, no hacia mas que ver videos de bitcoin y monedas similares mientras me cagaba en toda mi suerte y en haber perdido tiempo con los metales en lugar de meter lo gordo a las bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Lorazepam ? Déjate de mariconadas. Necesitas algo más fuerte, algo que te pueda inducir sueño disociativo. Prueba con Rivotriles o con Rohipnoles. El orfidal no te soluciona lo tuyo.


----------



## kikepm (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso.
> He dicho que puedes poner ceros y ceros hasta el infinito. No sólo creando más unidades, sino haciéndolas más pequeñas.
> 
> A ver si lo entiendes.
> ...



Este argumento recuerda bastante a una de las falacias clásicas de Zenon que pretendían demostrar la imposibilidad teórica del movimiento.

La escuché por primera vez en filosoría de 3º de BUP y decía algo así (perdonenme si mis recuerdos no son exactos):

Aquiles y la tortuga se retan a ver quien de los dos llega antes a la meta, pero confiado Aquiles en su superior velocidad, decide echarse una siesta mientras la tortuga sale a su baja velocidad. En un momento, Aquiles despierta de su siesta y se da cuenta de que la tortuga está bastante lejos, por lo que sale raudo a toda velocidad tras ella.

En este punto el bueno de Zenon se da cuenta y comparte con la humanidad, que Aquiles tiene un problema importante por el que nunca podrá alcanzar a la tortuga. Y es que para poder recorrer la distancia que le separa de la tortuga, primero deberá recorrer la mitad de la distancia que los separa. Ahora bien, para cuando haya recorrido esa distancia, la tortuga habrá avanzado una distancia que hará que lo que le queda a Aquiles sea superior a la distancia que ya ha recorrido.

Aplicando recursivamente este fenómeno descrito por Zenón, es fácil llegar a la conclusión de que Aquiles nunca podrá alcanzar a la tortuga.

Y es que para cada distancia Li que le separa de la tortuga, Aquiles deberá emplear siempre un tiempo mayor en recorrer la mitad de la distancia, esto es Li/2, siendo que aún así siempre le quedará una distancia mayor al semiintervalo recorrido debido al movimiento de la tortuga.

Esta falacia suena especialmente atractiva al intelecto, ya que juega con los infinitos semiintervalos que Aquiles debe recorrer para llegar a la meta, pero como sabemos que el movimiento si es posible (estoy dispuesto a debatir cualquier argumento en contra), debemos concluir que el argumento es en realidad una falacia.

En clase de filosofía nuestro profesor la "resolvió" por medio de una serie numérica aplicada a la distancia total a recorrer: L. De esta forma, Aquiles recorre:

L/2
(L/2)/2
((L/2)/2)/2
....
....

lo que puede expresarte como el sumatorio infinito de la serie

Sumatorio con N tendiendo a infinito de L/(2)^N

Lo que casualmente (o no) da un resultado que puede comprobarse fácilmente usando excel:

L (0,5 + 0,25 + 0,125 + 0,0625 + 0,03125 + 0,015625 + 0,0078125 + 0,0078125 + 0,001953125 + 0,0009765625 + ...

Yo he sumado los primeros 28 términos de la serie (también se puede realizar el cálculo exacto sin necesidad de realizar la suma infinita) y puedo confirmar que la suma se acerca bastante a 1, de hecho se queda en aproximadamente

0,99999997

Si aplicamos este tipo de suma a la infinidad en que se puede dividir cada BTC, el resultado que se obtiene resulta ser casi inexplicablemente 1 BTC.


----------



## Tichy (4 Ene 2021)

Nadie sabe cuando se conseguirá una producción artificial de oro a un precio más competitivo que la extracción en minas, pero me atrevo a asegurar que difícilmente lo veremos. 

La fusión nuclear de hidrógeno planteada en el ITER (proyecto de demostración, destinado al desarrollo futuro de generación eléctrica, y no a otras cosas), en ningún caso va a producir oro. La fusión nuclear es un proceso que solo tiene balance energético positivo hasta llegar al hierro, que junto con el níquel es el elemento con mayor energía de enlace por nucleón. Para producir oro en un reactor de fusión, se consumirían cantidades ingentes de energía. De hecho, se supone que el oro (y otros elementos pesados) se han generado en explosiones de supernovas a partir de la energía generada en estas explosiones, pero nunca en los procesos de fusión "normales". En la fusión nuclear de una estrella como la nuestra, que es lo que pretende reproducir el ITER (y ya veremos cuando lo consigue), intervienen los isótopos del hidrógeno y el helio, pero no el oro.

Cada cual que valore si quiere mantener sus posesiones de oro, venderlas o incrementarlas, pero que sea por motivos distintos a esa ocurrencia de asociar al ITER la producción artificial rentable de oro.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

No quería hablar de Bitcoin en el hilo del oro, pero ahora resulta que entre sus propiedades mágicas está ser capaz de multiplicarse a base de dividirse creando subunidades.
Poco os pasa.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los peligros a futuro, como la transmutacion de otros metales a oro nadie lo conoce, no soy físico, supongo que es posible, aunque desconozco el coste, pero vamos, puestos a buscar futuribles veo mas fácil que salga una nueva Crypto que desbanque al BTC como rey. Eso sí creo que es cuestion de tiempo que pase.



Tu frase me ha recordado mucho a un artículo que leí hace años en una revista especializada del sector gráfico (el mío) sobre una imprenta especializada en facsímiles de altísima calidad. El impresor de marras, por tener, tenía contratados dos egipcios que fabricaban papiro de la manera tradicional. Tenía químicos para las tintas. Reproducía hasta los más mínimos detalles. Vamos, lo que es un facsímil de verdad, que puede costar decenas de miles de euros. En un momento de la entrevista le preguntó el periodista: ¿y con los medios técnicos y humanos de los que Vd. dispone, no ha pensado nunca en falsificar dinero? El impresor le respondió: Si, claro, pero sería demasiado caro.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ....
> En este punto el bueno de Zenon se da cuenta y comparte con la humanidad, que Aquiles tiene un problema importante por el que nunca podrá ¿alcanzar a la tortuga. Y es que para poder recorrer la distancia que le separa de la tortuga, primero deberá recorrer la mitad de la distancia que los separa. *Ahora bien, para cuando haya recorrido esa distancia, la tortuga habrá avanzado una distancia que hará que lo que le queda a Aquiles sea superior a la distancia que ya ha recorrido.*
> ...
> Si aplicamos este tipo de suma a la infinidad en que se puede dividir cada BTC, el resultado que se obtiene resulta ser casi inexplicablemente 1 BTC.



Cuando dices que este argumento te recuerda a una falacia de Zenon, no sé si te refieres al que yo había dado o al contrario.

Lo que explicas no sé si sería así originalmente (según dices tú mismo que lo recuerdas así más o menos), pero lo que he remarcado en negrita es una premisa falsa. 
Por supuesto que tendrá que recorrer la misma distancia inicial + lo que la tortuga haya avanzado, pero eso no implica (y ahí está la premisa falsa y por tanto todo el argumento posterior) que no la pueda coger antes de que llegue a la meta. Habría que ver cuánto de lejos está la meta en ese punto y la diferencia entre las velocidades de ambos.

De hecho, a simple vista, dada la velocidad de una tortuga (ya que Zenon quiso exagerar y poner una tortuga, ahora que se la coma con patatas) y la de un atleta (o un hombre cualquiera), si es capaz de avistar a la tortuga con su vista, cuando haya llegado a la mitad del camino corriendo, la tortuga no habrá ido mucho más lejos. Salvo que la tortuga ya estuviera casi en la meta, la pilla pero rápido.

El hecho de que haya recorrido la mitad y que mientras tanto la tortuga ha avanzado algo, no implica que NUNCA la va a coger, de ninguna de las maneras.

Y no tiene nada que ver (aunque puede recordar a eso) con lo que estaba diciendo de que se puede dividir una moneda, en este caso una moneda que no es moneda sino que es un apunte digital, y por tanto se puede dividir en milmillonésimas (creo que le han puesto al satoshi 8 ceros por no ponerle 9 y que coincidiera con un nano BTC) y darle a cada una de esas cienmillonésimas el rango de unidad monetaria, llamada satoshi, en este caso.
Es como hecha la ley hecha la trampa.
Supongamos que el valor del btc sube a cien millones de trólares. Cada satosi valdría 1 trólar.
Pero ahora tienes 2.100.000.000.000.000 de satosis disponibles.
El valor del satosi podría alcanzar los 100 trólares (el btc valdría 10m M)
Y se podría crear el nanosi (nano satosi) o lo que se quisiera crear. Son números. Reajustes de valor y nada más.

¿Podríamos decir que esa moneda es finita y tienen una limitación?
No, no habría ninguna limitación en ese sentido.
Podría tener el valor que tuviese, mayor o menor, pero no sería un problema de que nos quedamos sin monedas. Hay infinitas.


----------



## kikepm (4 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Nadie sabe cuando se conseguirá una producción artificial de oro a un precio más competitivo que la extracción en minas, pero me atrevo a asegurar que difícilmente lo veremos.
> 
> La fusión nuclear de hidrógeno planteada en el ITER (proyecto de demostración, destinado al desarrollo futuro de generación eléctrica, y no a otras cosas), en ningún caso va a producir oro. La fusión nuclear es un proceso que solo tiene balance energético positivo hasta llegar al hierro, que junto con el níquel es el elemento con mayor energía de enlace por nucleón. Para producir oro en un reactor de fusión, se consumirían cantidades ingentes de energía. De hecho, se supone que el oro (y otros elementos pesados) se han generado en explosiones de supernovas a partir de la energía generada en estas explosiones, pero nunca en los procesos de fusión "normales". En la fusión nuclear de una estrella como la nuestra, que es lo que pretende reproducir el ITER (y ya veremos cuando lo consigue), intervienen los isótopos del hidrógeno y el helio, pero no el oro.
> 
> Cada cual que valore si quiere mantener sus posesiones de oro, venderlas o incrementarlas, pero que sea por motivos distintos a esa ocurrencia de asociar al ITER la producción artificial rentable de oro.



ITER no es un proyecto de reactor de fusión, sino el primer agujero negro creado por el hombre, con su propio horizonte de sucesos.

Y al igual que los agujeros negros descritos en las ecuaciones de la relatividad, es capaz de engullir ingentes cantidades de materia, hormigón, estructuras metálicas, equipos eléctromecánicos, ingeniería de procesos, diseño, capital y dinero público de forma que una vez atravesado el horizonte de sucesos dicha materia-energía deja de existir en el plano de la realidad humana.

¿Producir oro?

Al contrario, para cuando ITER funcione bien, engullirá el equivalente a varios cientos de toneladas de oro anuales.


----------



## Tichy (4 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ITER no es un proyecto de reactor de fusión, sino el primer agujero negro creado por el hombre, con su propio horizonte de sucesos.
> 
> Y al igual que los agujeros negros descritos en las ecuaciones de la relatividad, es capaz de engullir ingentes cantidades de materia, hormigón, estructuras metálicas, equipos eléctromecánicos, ingeniería de procesos, diseño, capital y dinero público de forma que una vez atravesado el horizonte de sucesos dicha materia-energía deja de existir en el plano de la realidad humana.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hay algún físico (un poco "volao") que sostiene esa posibilidad, pero se refería más bien al LHC del CERN. Pero el caso es que aquí seguimos. Ni se ha creado oro barato ni se ha destruido el mundo.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ene 2021)

1.944,20 +49,10 

¿Qué me he perdido?


----------



## kikepm (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuando dices que este argumento te recuerda a una falacia de Zenon, no sé si te refieres al que yo había dado o al contrario.
> 
> Lo que explicas no sé si sería así originalmente (según dices tú mismo que lo recuerdas así más o menos), pero lo que he remarcado en negrita es una premisa falsa.
> Por supuesto que tendrá que recorrer la misma distancia inicial + lo que la tortuga haya avanzado, pero eso no implica (y ahí está la premisa falsa y por tanto todo el argumento posterior) que no la pueda coger antes de que llegue a la meta. Habría que ver cuánto de lejos está la meta en ese punto y la diferencia entre las velocidades de ambos.
> ...



Claro, la falacia de Zenón es eso, una falacia. Aunque bien bonita.

Lo que me recordaba es la idea de que uno puede dividir una cantidad fija de algo, sean BTCs, dólares o oro, en infinitas partes, y que ello tenga alguna implicación en el mundo real.

Al igual que la falacia de Zenón que pretende demostrar la inexistencia del movimiento, la división infinita de una cantidad finita no demuestra nada significativo.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Claro, la falacia de Zenón es eso, una falacia. Aunque bien bonita.
> 
> Lo que me recordaba es la idea de que uno puede dividir una cantidad fija de algo, sean BTCs, dólares o oro, en infinitas partes, y que ello tenga alguna implicación en el mundo real.
> 
> Al igual que la falacia de Zenón que pretende demostrar la inexistencia del movimiento, la división infinita de una cantidad finita no demuestra nada significativo.



Bueno, eso sería en el mundo real. Pero en este caso, de apuntes contables...

El hecho de que una moneda se base en que hay un número limitado de ella para justificar un valor (entre otras cualidades), pierde ese argumento en el momento en el que no hay limitación para adjudicar dicha moneda, ya que los números así lo permiten.

Es como añadir ceros a un mismo billete. El billete es el mismo, pero vale más al tener más ceros.
Son cosas que los números, apuntes contables permiten hacer.

Lo que quiero expresar es que el argumento de que es limitado y que eso le da valor, no es tal cual, ya que no es limitado.
Si tiene valor será por otras cosas, pero no por esa limitación física, porque no la tiene.

Aunque creo que no llegaremos a comprobar que no es una limitación. Caerá antes que la tortuga.

Lo que no sabía Zenon es lo que cenó Aquiles esa noche.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Imagínate que "el Euro" es la moneda que representa a la riqueza de la Unión Europea. Esta moneda está representada por billetes y monedas de "euros", de manera que al crear o imprimir más "euros" están menguando el valor de "el Euro".
> 
> Pues así es como imagino yo que se mengua el valor de las monedas fiat vía impresión.
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes en el hilo, de verdad que los valoro mucho.



El asunto tiene realmente mucha más miga. No se si has visto "El dinero es deuda (Money as Debt)". Si no te lo recomiendo, un clásico del foro desde su origen, junto con Zeitgeist, The end of Suburbia, etc.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

se les tira un poco de miga y salen hasta los físicos nucleares en el foro 
No se si es que el oro genera esa sensación de superioridad pero me voy a tomar un par de dosis a ver si también me produce ese efecto 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

Hasta la fecha todos hablan de valores y bla bla bla pero ninguno logra centrar el tiro, y mira que lo mencionan de veces y no logran darse cuenta cual es el valor que es único y es el vehículo de todos los demás, homologándolos, sea lo que sea.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Cada uno es libre de elegir su medio para un fin.



Desde luego que si.


tastas dijo:


> No quería hablar de Bitcoin en el hilo del oro, pero ahora resulta que entre sus propiedades mágicas está ser capaz de multiplicarse a base de dividirse creando subunidades.
> Poco os pasa.



¿Qué nos pasa?


----------



## Tichy (4 Ene 2021)

Como tampoco me gusta hacer sangre sin necesidad, me había limitado a explicar por encima las razones por las que carece de sentido pensar que el éxito del ITER desemboque en la producción artificial y barata de oro. Pero visto que al figura le ha hecho gracia la cosa, vamos a ver si nos reímos todos, pero con razón. En su post anterior, trata con aires de superioridad al forero @estupeharto pues le parece que no tiene ni idea de física, química ni matemáticas, y le pone como "argumento" la supuesta creación de cuatro toneladas de oro en el LHC del CERN:



OBDC dijo:


> Y si niegas esto es que no tienes ni idea de lo que pasa en el mundo ni de física, ni química ni matemáticas, cosa que cada vez me lo haces pensar más.
> 
> Alquimia del siglo XXI: investigadores consiguen crear oro de 24 quilates en un laboratorio
> 
> El acelerador de partículas podría servir para “crear” oro - Oroinformación



Bien, pues a pesar de los grandes conocimientos de este forero, parece que no le ha resultado extraña una noticia como ésa (¿cómo se van a "crear" cuatro toneladas de oro en el túnel del LHC trabajando en un vacío perfecto (para no interferir las colisiones de hadrones)? ¿que material hay por ahí capaz de transmutarse en oro y nada menos que 4 toneladas?)

Pues la respuesta es fácil: Eso nunca ocurrió. La "noticia" citada es en origen una *INOCENTADA* que en esa mierdaweb de "oroinformacion" se tragó algún indocumentado y a su vez se ha tragado sin pestañear el forero que nos viene a dar lecciones de sapiencia y conocimiento del mundo.

Por si a alguien le quedan dudas, que busque referencias por internet. Creo que el artículo original es éste:

CERN Scientists create 4 tonnes of gold - by mistake (bullion.directory) 

que es claramente una broma, publicado el 1 de abril (equivalente a nuestros inocentes en gran parte del mundo) y en el que se dice que el "descubrimiento" es cosa de la doctora "Avril Blaguer" (broma de abril en francés).

Vamos, lo que viene siendo un argumento de fuerza, basado en fuentes comprobadas.

Venga, y ahora a reírnos todos, pero con motivo.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

No semos naide


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Como tampoco me gusta hacer sangre sin necesidad, me había limitado a explicar por encima las razones por las que carece de sentido pensar que el éxito del ITER desemboque en la producción artificial y barata de oro. Pero visto que al figura le ha hecho gracia la cosa, vamos a ver si nos reímos todos, pero con razón. En su post anterior, trata con aires de superioridad al forero @estupeharto pues le parece que no tiene ni idea de física, química ni matemáticas, y le pone como "argumento" la supuesta creación de cuatro toneladas de oro en el LHC del CERN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Museo Internacional de los Grandes "*ZAS*,* en toda la boca*” de la historia de la humanidad. Solicita permiso al autor para exponerlo en el lugar central de la sala Royal.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando uno quiere ser protagonista y se viene arriba.
Ahora digo una cosa y después digo la contraria. 
Al final no se sostiene ni por un lado ni por otro.
Estaremos atentos a nuevos hallazgos y descubrimientos


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Como tampoco me gusta hacer sangre sin necesidad, me había limitado a explicar por encima las razones por las que carece de sentido pensar que el éxito del ITER desemboque en la producción artificial y barata de oro. Pero visto que al figura le ha hecho gracia la cosa, vamos a ver si nos reímos todos, pero con razón. En su post anterior, trata con aires de superioridad al forero @estupeharto pues le parece que no tiene ni idea de física, química ni matemáticas, y le pone como "argumento" la supuesta creación de cuatro toneladas de oro en el LHC del CERN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todos con el culo en llamas...
Sois unos monos solemnes.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Qué nos pasa?



Me cuesta creer que alguien que cree que por dividir una cantidad va a conseguir aumentarla sea capaz de atarse los cordones o escribir en un foro.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lorazepam ? Déjate de mariconadas. Necesitas algo más fuerte, algo que te pueda inducir sueño disociativo. Prueba con Rivotriles o con Rohipnoles. El orfidal no te soluciona lo tuyo.



Muchacho, eres del Pleistoceno, como yo... El Rohipnol no se fabrica desde que los maderos lo incautaban por los parques vestidos de marrón.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El Museo Internacional de los Grandes "*ZAS*,* en toda la boca*” de la historia de la humanidad. Solicita permiso al autor para exponerlo en el lugar central de la sala Royal.



Hay veces que pienso que no me compensa tener una lista de ignorados... Está visto que me pierdo alguna jojoya.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Muchacho, eres del Pleistoceno, como yo... El Rohipnol no se fabrica desde que los maderos lo incautaban por los parques vestidos de marrón.



Joder, me vino a la cabeza "resacón en Las Vegas" 
Pero vale, lo cambio por el Dormodor que es primo hermano. O por un Z, el Zolpidem mismamente.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que alguien que cree que por dividir una cantidad va a conseguir aumentarla sea capaz de atarse los cordones o escribir en un foro.



Nadie piensa eso. Creo que interpretas mal lo que se expuso. Al haber un número finito de btc, lo que pueden hacer es habilitar fracciones del mismo a efectos cotización. Y eso lo pueden hacer indefinidamente. De hecho, quién coño compra 1 BTC hoy día ? Pues habilitan una 100 millonésima parte (por decir algo) del BTC y se acabó. Al fin y al cabo eso se hace con los futuros de oro y plata. Quién coño opera con 1 contrato completo ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que alguien que cree que por dividir una cantidad va a conseguir aumentarla sea capaz de atarse los cordones o escribir en un foro.



Aaaah vale, que no nos pasa nada en concreto.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Nadie piensa eso. Creo que interpretas mal lo que se expuso. Al haber un número finito de btc, lo que pueden hacer es habilitar fracciones del mismo a efectos cotización. Y eso lo pueden hacer indefinidamente. De hecho, quién coño compra 1 BTC hoy día ? Pues habilitan una 100 millonésima parte (por decir algo) del BTC y se acabó. Al fin y al cabo eso se hace con los futuros de oro y plata. Quién coño opera con 1 contrato completo ?



Seguro?

"Pero las cristos, que vienen a salvar todo eso, resulta que argumenta que como sólo se pueden crear 21 millones, son limitadas y eso hace que se revaloricen. No tiene sentido que se revaloricen por eso, pero es que* ni siquiera es verdad que sean limitadas*."

"¿eso *no es lo mismo que fiat infinito*? Hay nanosatosis para dar y regalar y lo que haga falta.
En lugar de crear ceros por un lado, se crean por el otro, el resultado es el mismo."

Lo que tú expones es cierto, pero la infinita divisibilidad del oro sería una ventaja monetaria, no un inconveniente.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Seguro?
> 
> "Pero las cristos, que vienen a salvar todo eso, resulta que argumenta que como sólo se pueden crear 21 millones, son limitadas y eso hace que se revaloricen. No tiene sentido que se revaloricen por eso, pero es que* ni siquiera es verdad que sean limitadas*."
> 
> ...



Si has leído todo lo que he puesto deberías comprender a lo que me refiero.
El btc lo están comparando con el oro, cuando interesa ponerse atributos "buenos", y luego no dudan en ponerlo como inferior, lo hemos oído y visto muchas veces.
Una de las características que se aducen es la del número limitado de unidades monetarias. 
¿Pero qué quiere decir eso?
¿Qué sentido tiene hablar de que un número limitado de unidades da valor?
No se trata de que haya un número fijo de btc en este caso. Eso no arregla nada.

En el oro está claro, el oro no se crea fácilmente, como el dinero fiat. Que es contra lo que se compara el oro y el btc.
Hay una cantidad limitada, una creación anual limitada, etc. que cuadra con el valor que tiene en sí mismo, etc.

El fiat se puede crear de la nada, no hace falta imprimirlo ni siquiera. Si quieren hacer un billion (americano) le dan 9 veces al cero con el dedo. No hay problema de limitación. Es la gallina de los huevos de "oro" (mientras dure el circo), porque ni siquiera les cuesta la energía del btc.

Pero que haya 21 millones de btc, no vale, para ponerlo a la altura del oro en cuanto a ese factor de "unidades limitadas". 
Porque de lo que estamos hablando es de NÚMEROS. Números que no ofrecen ningún problema en crear millones y millones de fracciones de NÚMEROS. Se les puede dar el valor que se les dé, nunca habrá un problema por haber UNA LIMITACIÓN por el número de unidades puestas a disposición. Que haya un límite por arriba (21 M), es un brindis al sol. No tiene restricción por limitación de unidades monetarias. 
Una cienmillonésima parte del btc (satoshi) es la unidad de referencia ahora. Y si tuviera que echarse mano de una X-trillonésima parte (nanoshi),
seguiría funcionando sin problemas con los 21 M de btc que habrá (porque todavía no están y ya veremos cuando estén si llegan a estar, cómo anda el juego). 
Es sólo eso.
El oro es físico, tiene limitaciones físicas. 
Los números son infinitos, no tienes limitaciones. Son apuntes en un código.

Pero bueno, no deja de ser una opinión mía. Si no ves lo que estoy diciendo, no pasa nada. Pero no digas que estoy diciendo que si el oro tal que si las plastilinas tal, porque entonces me demuestras que no estás entendiendo lo que estoy diciendo. Entonces no vale la pena seguir, ya lo he explicado varias veces.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Una de las características que se aducen es la del número limitado de unidades monetarias.
> ¿Pero qué quiere decir eso?
> ¿Qué sentido tiene hablar de que un número limitado de unidades da valor?
> No se trata de que haya un número fijo de btc en este caso. Eso no arregla nada.
> ...



Mientras que en el oro hay un ritmo de creación desconocido basado en el coste de producción y en la demanda, en BTC sabemos que este año se producirán 6.25 btc cada 10 minutos más o menos. Llueva o truene, siguiendo un ritmo establecido hace 12 años y que se ha cumplido con una precisión tremenda.
Conocemos los que hay, los que se producirán este año y los que habrá en 2035.




> El fiat se puede crear de la nada, no hace falta imprimirlo ni siquiera. Si quieren hacer un billion (americano) le dan 9 veces al cero con el dedo. No hay problema de limitación. Es la gallina de los huevos de "oro" (mientras dure el circo), porque ni siquiera les cuesta la energía del btc.



De acuerdo.



> Pero que haya 21 millones de btc, no vale, para ponerlo a la altura del oro en cuanto a ese factor de "unidades limitadas".



Vale para ponerlo por encima. BTC tiene un número finito y conocido de unidades. El oro tiene un número desconocido de unidades, y su finitud se basa en el coste para encontrarlo (o producirlo).




> Porque de lo que estamos hablando es de NÚMEROS. Números que no ofrecen ningún problema en crear millones y millones de fracciones de NÚMEROS. Se les puede dar el valor que se les dé, nunca habrá un problema por haber UNA LIMITACIÓN por el número de unidades puestas a disposición. Que haya un límite por arriba (21 M), es un brindis al sol. No tiene restricción por limitación de unidades monetarias.



Precisamente porque hablamos de matemáticas, podemos hablar de que hay un límite. Esos 21.000.000 de BTC nunca serán 21.000.001. De hecho nunca serán realmente 21 M porque la producción se reduce a la mitad cada 4 años y el límite sigue una curva asintótica.




> Una cienmillonésima parte del btc (satoshi) es la unidad de referencia ahora. Y si tuviera que echarse mano de una X-trillonésima parte (nanoshi),
> seguiría funcionando sin problemas con los 21 M de btc que habrá (porque todavía no están y ya veremos cuando estén si llegan a estar, cómo anda el juego).
> Es sólo eso.



De la misma manera que si utilizamos el mililitro para ver cuánta agua hay en una botella de 1 litro no aumentamos el volumen de la misma.
Yo con que entiendas esto me conformo.



> El oro es físico, tiene limitaciones físicas.
> Los números son infinitos, no tienes limitaciones. Son apuntes en un código.



Precisamente, si hay algo que no puedes cambiar es un intervalo de números.
Si te digo que solo puedes tener números del 0 al 21 y me dices que 22 te diré que no.
Esos apuntes en un código dependen de energía que también es física e imposible de falsificar.
Este punto se me puede poner en duda: lo mismo Bitcoin falla. Ahora, que cambiar la unidad de medida (utilizar el satoshi) sea similar a crear más unidades de BTC, no.



> Pero bueno, no deja de ser una opinión mía. Si no ves lo que estoy diciendo, no pasa nada. Pero no digas que estoy diciendo que si el oro tal que si las plastilinas tal, porque entonces me demuestras que no estás entendiendo lo que estoy diciendo. Entonces no vale la pena seguir, ya lo he explicado varias veces.



Entiendo lo que dices, pero estás equivocado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lorazepam ? Déjate de mariconadas. Necesitas algo más fuerte, algo que te pueda inducir sueño disociativo. Prueba con Rivotriles o con Rohipnoles. El orfidal no te soluciona lo tuyo.



Si que conoces bien las drogas estas..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Tu frase me ha recordado mucho a un artículo que leí hace años en una revista especializada del sector gráfico (el mío) sobre una imprenta especializada en facsímiles de altísima calidad. El impresor de marras, por tener, tenía contratados dos egipcios que fabricaban papiro de la manera tradicional. Tenía químicos para las tintas. Reproducía hasta los más mínimos detalles. Vamos, lo que es un facsímil de verdad, que puede costar decenas de miles de euros. En un momento de la entrevista le preguntó el periodista: ¿y con los medios técnicos y humanos de los que Vd. dispone, no ha pensado nunca en falsificar dinero? El impresor le respondió: Si, claro, pero sería demasiado caro.



Si demasiado caro, claro......... por eso cogieron a uno que tenia una imprenta estiercol de medio pelo que hacia los mejores billetes casi indetectables ni para los bancos, el tio lo hacia con 2 maquinillas de pollas en vinagre, lo trincaron por avaricioso, se embribono y ya solo queria sacar fajos de billetacos uno detras de otro.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para obedese, no trabajo, romanillo III, y los ejpertos en cristos que puedan arrojar luz... un par de dudillas
> 
> 1. Si btc necesita gran consumo de energía, equipos, proceso, minatas, etc. para su funcionamiento... ¿qué pasará si algún día naide se okupa del minado porque no le es rentable, o porque es tal el gasto que se hace inviable, empiezan las fallas en el sistema, etc.?
> 
> ...



Los mineros cobran comisión por cada transacción, dependiendo del tráfico, creo que eso está solventado.

El consumo de energía dicen que es inferior al del fiat, (y obviamente al del oro, pero este una vez extraído no necesita más para "funcionar").
Si crean más decimales no pierdes poder adquisitivo, de hecho ganarías, significaría que lo que antes costaba uno de tus satoshis después costaría 0.7, por decir algo. Sería deflacionario.

Con lo sacado estos días mientras aprendía voy a comprarme bastante metal (plomo), no está mal haber ganado pasta con el "cursillo", ahora me he salido pero con órdenes de compra dadas para dormir tranquilo, esto es una puta ruleta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Si el gramo de oro llega a valer algun dia lo que vale ahora el bitcoin no me quedara otra que trabajar.

Me ire a mi rio darro, me comprare mi traje de baño para no pasar frio de esos que llevan los buceadores y alli nobajo se pondra a trabajar y a sacar oro del rio, si vale tanto bien merecera la pena.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Los mineros cobran comisión por cada transacción, dependiendo del tráfico, creo que eso está solventado.
> 
> El consumo de energía dicen que es inferior al del fiat, (y obviamente al del oro, pero este una vez extraído no necesita más para "funcionar").
> Si crean más decimales no pierdes poder adquisitivo, de hecho ganarías, significaría que lo que antes costaba uno de tus satoshis después costaría 0.7, por decir algo. Sería deflacionario.
> ...




Yo ahora estoy invirtiendo tambien en lingotes de plomo, salen a 4 euros ya limpitos, creo que este metal con la que se nos viene encima va a pegar un subidon brutal y salvaje.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Mientras que en el oro hay un ritmo de creación desconocido basado en el coste de producción y en la demanda, en BTC sabemos que este año se producirán 6.25 btc cada 10 minutos más o menos. Llueva o truene, siguiendo un ritmo establecido hace 12 años y que se ha cumplido con una precisión tremenda.
> Conocemos los que hay, los que se producirán este año y los que habrá en 2035.
> 
> 
> ...



Es que volvemos a lo mismo.
Tú me dices constantemente que 1 metro son 100 cm. 1000 mm.
Lo dices como si yo hubiera dicho que son más o como si no lo entendiera.

Lo que he dicho es que uno de los argumentos que se esgrimen a favor del btc que le da gran valor, en contraposición al dinero fiat que se imprime de la nada, que es su cantidad fija, que no se podrá superar, para mí no es un argumento que le dé ese pretendido valor, porque no es limitante al no ser una limitación física para su funcionamiento y uso.

Dicho de otra manera, el bitcoin podría funcionar con 30 millones de btc, con 6 millones de btc. Con una cantidad anual creciente. Eso no da valor.

Si btc acabara funcionando o no funcionando, no será por eso. No es limitante ni le da valor.

Lo que marcará su valía o no, serán otras características y otros factores.
Como que pueda ser viable, sin trampas, seguro, por un lado.
Y que sea aceptado y validado por otro.


----------



## tastas (5 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que volvemos a lo mismo.
> Tú me dices constantemente que 1 metro son 100 cm. 1000 mm.
> Lo dices como si yo hubiera dicho que son más o como si no lo entendiera.



Me alegro que haya quedado claro.



> Lo que he dicho es que uno de los argumentos que se esgrimen a favor del btc que le da gran valor, en contraposición al dinero fiat que se imprime de la nada, que es su cantidad fija, que no se podrá superar, para mí no es un argumento que le dé ese pretendido valor, porque no es limitante al no ser una limitación física para su funcionamiento y uso.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera, el bitcoin podría funcionar con 30 millones de btc, con 6 millones de btc. Con una cantidad anual creciente. Eso no da valor.



No habrá más de 21 millones de BTC. Conocemos perfectamente a qué ritmo de irán descubriendo. Y esa certidumbre es un motivo fundamental para que BTC sea el mejor dinero que hemos conocido.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que volvemos a lo mismo.
> Tú me dices constantemente que 1 metro son 100 cm. 1000 mm.
> Lo dices como si yo hubiera dicho que son más o como si no lo entendiera.
> 
> ...



La divisibilidad sin embargo incrementa su valor.
Imaginemos que hubiera 1.000 BTC. A que precio llegaría cada uno si no fuera divisible?
Hasta cuanto dinero estaría alguien dispuesto a meter en 1 BTC? Ese sería su límite de valor que sería el mismo valor de una posible fracción. El limite del valor está en la fracción mínima de capacidad de riesgo del inversor, lo que genera mayor demanda y está determinado por la barrera de entrada.

Seguramente que si hubiera 1.000 BTC no valdría más de 500 € c/u, mientras que si se fracciona en 100 c/u podría llegar a valer 50.000 € c/u.
El éxito del BTC es que poniendo poco o mucho dinero se puede entrar. Si hubiera que poner hoy 34k para entrar seguro que muchos no lo harían ni de broma y no hubiera llegado a ese precio. No sé que promedio de inversión unitaria lo ha llevado a los 34K pero probablemente sea inversión de masas con importes relativamente pequeños, probando como le va. El BTC se ha popularizado y gracias al fraccionamiento ha podido llegar a todo el mundo, y al popularizarse ha tenido demanda que se puede cubrir con fracciones.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ene 2021)

Este es el puto hilo del Bitcoin o qué? Me importa una mierda el Bitcoin


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo ahora estoy invirtiendo tambien en lingotes de plomo, salen a 4 euros ya limpitos, creo que este metal con la que se nos viene encima va a pegar un subidon brutal y salvaje.



Creo que lo ideal es en forma ojival, no en lingote...


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Me alegro que haya quedado claro.
> No habrá más de 21 millones de BTC. Conocemos perfectamente a qué ritmo de irán descubriendo.
> Y esa certidumbre es un motivo fundamental para que BTC sea el mejor dinero que hemos conocido.



Si tú lo dices será cierto


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ene 2021)

India gold discounts widen, Singapore demand up on festival buying

En China se lleva vendiendo con entre 15 y 20$ por debajo del precio del mercado desde marzo. Después de años con sobrespot sobre el resto de mercados, desde el comienzo de las medidas contra el "virus" ha cambiado la situación y se vende con un importante descuento.

Este descuento es solamente si se tiene licencia para operar en el SGE y no se puede exportar el oro físico. Y solamente operando en yuanes. Es decir, el yuan tiene tipo de cambio respecto al oro diferente al oficial respecto al dólar. Puedes cambiar divisas por yuanes y redimirlos en oro con descuento respecto al precio que marcan el resto de mercados pero sin que ese oro físico adquirido pueda salir de China.

Se supone que uno de los objetivos del SGE es ayudar a gestionar el tipo de cambio del yuan para favorecer su internalización. Entiendo que están usando el descuento en ese sentido.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Ene 2021)

Cosas interesantes de la subida de ayer, que nos pilló a todos un poco por sorpresa:

La razon de los ataques y la supresion en dicembre parece haberse confirmado: evitar que el metal se apuntara ganancias exageradas en 2020, ademas del "book squaring" tipico de fin de año. Una vez terminado el proceso y empezando un nuevo ejercicio, se le suelta la correa al precio.









Nuestro gran miedo de siempre: futuros desplomes en renta variable, arrastraran a las mineras como en el pasado? Cuando se romperá esa correlacion en este nuevo ciclo alcista del metal? El comportamiento ayer quizás nos dé pistas...


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si que conoces bien las drogas estas..........



La parienta, por desgracia.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> se les tira un poco de miga y salen hasta los físicos nucleares en el foro
> No se si es que el oro genera esa sensación de superioridad pero me voy a tomar un par de dosis a ver si también me produce ese efecto
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Igual ya se ha comentado y no sé exactamente lo que se está debatiendo porque no he leído hacia atrás, pero bueno.

¿Sabes cual es el elemento más caro que existe?

El einstenio que es sintético e inestable y cuesta una barbaridad producirlo ya que se hace mediante tecnnología nuclear por lo que tiene un valor de casi 1 millón de dólares por onza.

Éstos se distinguen de los metales sintéticos, que son creados de forma artificial en laboratorios y su existencia es de apenas unos milisegundos. De éstos, el más caro es, según explican desde ACSH, es el einstenio, que se valora en unos 950.000 dólares la onza..


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ene 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Este es el puto hilo del Bitcoin o qué? Me importa una mierda el Bitcoin



Yo ya voy a ignorar directamente a los pesados de los timos de los cripto*servicios *basados en la pura FE que intentan colarlo como si fuera algo mínimamente parecido a una moneda.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ene 2021)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Yo ya voy a ignorar directamente a los pesados de los timos de los cripto*servicios *basados en la pura FE que intentan colarlo como si fuera algo mínimamente parecido a una moneda.



Pues como los de los criptoservicios tengamos que ignorar a los de las piedras que intentan pasarlo como si fueran monedas en circulación del populacho no vamos a dar a basto.

A joderse haber estudiado y tendríais criptos en vez de estar llorando.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ene 2021)

Esto ya no os interesa, cuando Morgan compra plata corriendo a ponerlo en el foro, cuando compra bitcoin y habla de transvase a otra cosa mariposa, menudos son ustedes, 




JP Morgan informa desde octubre de 2020:
---> $ 3,000,000,000 se destinaron @Grayscale Bitcoin
<--- $ 7,000,000,000 salieron de ETF de oro

 
Los coiner vamos a coronar les guste a ustedes o no.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> India gold discounts widen, Singapore demand up on festival buying
> 
> En China se lleva vendiendo con entre 15 y 20$ por debajo del precio del mercado desde marzo. Después de años con sobrespot sobre el resto de mercados, desde el comienzo de las medidas contra el "virus" ha cambiado la situación y se vende con un importante descuento.
> 
> ...



Y como interpretas eso? Que el gobierno chino està incentivando el ahorro e oro?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Esto ya no os interesa, cuando Morgan compra plata corriendo a ponerlo en el foro, cuando compra bitcoin y habla de transvase a otra cosa mariposa, menudos son ustedes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de eso es que el oro que se ha vendido es papel en base al sistema ese, especie de reserva fraccionaria, que se han inventado.

Al bitcoño cuando vaya entrando en estos "productos financieros" le ira pasando lo mismo

En cuanto al oro físico:


Oro: - La US Mint aumentó sus ventas de monedas de oro un 455% y de plata un 101% en 2020


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Yo ya voy a ignorar directamente a los pesados de los timos de los cripto*servicios *basados en la pura FE que intentan colarlo como si fuera algo mínimamente parecido a una moneda.



Propósito de enmienda: Vamos a dejar los hilos de los MP para lo que son. Creo que si todos (yo el primero) ignoramos debates en estos hilos en los que se nos derive a criptos, con no contestar basta. Con no polemizar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> La parienta, por desgracia.



jajajaja jajajjaja me estoy inchando a reir, anda que es mentira, todas las niñas que conozco ultimamente se inflan, yo no quiero mierdas de esas me da cosa al final engancharme, melatonina si estoy tomando y incluso noto que estoy mas contento que antes, no se si sera casualidad, tambien duermo mejor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Creo que lo ideal es en forma ojival, no en lingote...



El plomo es muy facil de fundir........ no has visto la pelicula del mel jicson o como se llame que funde soldaditos para hacer balas de plomo, no se si es en el patriota ??

Lo que si os digo es que estoy haciendo mis experimentos y el otro dia casi muero.

Me dio por ir a comprar plomo a una chatarreria y me cago en ............. ese plomo es de tuberia vieja y va lleno de mierda, mierda literalmente hablando, total lo meti en mi horno comprado para la ocasion por unos 110 euros y eso desprendia unos vapores asquerosos y tiraba toda la mierda que se quedaba flotando y habia que ir tirandola con un palo en el que se quedaba pegada.

Nunca mais.............. no volvere a fundir plomo de tuberia.

Hay un hombre que te vende los lingotes ya limpitos y eso no tira esos vapores asquerosos ni salpica con riesgo de achicharrarte como un cabron.

La experiencia os la regalo, que si quereis ir a por tuberias de esas aunque os ahorreis unos euros vosotros sabreis, yo ya he salido escarmentado.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El plomo es muy facil de fundir........ no has visto la pelicula del mel jicson o como se llame que funde soldaditos para hacer balas de plomo, no se si es en el patriota ??
> 
> Lo que si os digo es que estoy haciendo mis experimentos y el otro dia casi muero.
> 
> ...



No hablaba de forma literal, sino de cosas de palos de fuego en general, hombre.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Esto ya no os interesa, cuando Morgan compra plata corriendo a ponerlo en el foro, cuando compra bitcoin y habla de transvase a otra cosa mariposa, menudos son ustedes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de este hilo es su alto nivel de sofisticación: los CM duran poco, sus argumentos no hacen replantear nada a nadie. Y con estrategias como la tuya menos: lanzando estúpidas proyecciones de precio (ya abandonadas), narrativas monetarias pueriles y ahora desprestigiando el metal al compararlo con BTC. Muchos aquí están largos ambos.

Tienes que ser muy bueno para conseguir sembrar algún tipo de duda en esta comunidad. Ya que la base no es dogmática sino fruto de profundos análisis monetarios y geopolíticos.

No sé cuáles son tus motivaciones pero auguro duraras poco.

Mientras estas por aquí, déjanos a nosotros enseñarte algo. Considéralo un trade asimétrico: con muy poco que aportas te vas a llevar mucho de la gente del hilo. La prima que pagas por el trade siendo lo que nos reímos con tus insensateces.

JPMorgan no “compra plata”. Has traducido un twitt que has encontrado por ahí sin más, sin criterio. El hecho es que no sabemos qué parte de esa plata es JPM y que parte es de sus clientes. Solo sabemos que en almacenes COMEX JPM hay XYZ TO de plata. Puede que JPM tenga 0 TO. Este hilo lo tiene claro y sus análisis lo tienen en cuenta.

Este hilo también sabe que un banco como JPM siempre tradea spreads. Un banco no va a pecho descubierto y se pone largo XYZ contratos sin tener la pata contraria en algún sitio. Si seguimos tu planteamiento que JPM tiene XYZ TO plata, es porque esta corto en otro lado (OTC Londres probablemente). Este hilo lo tiene claro y sus análisis lo tienen en cuenta.

También sabemos que salidas ETF oro es precisamente un indicador bullish en una fase alcista. El mayor ETF oro SPDR Gold Trust (GLD) no es más que un proxy para situaciones de escasez de metal, y fuerte demanda física. Su custodio no es otro que JPM. Y sus stocks están en un pool nada transparente. La lista de CFOs que han dimitido del SPDR Gold Trust últimamente es larga: nadie quiere firmar unas cuentas que a la menor auditoria seria, derivarian en graves problemas. Excelente comentario reciente sobre esto aqui.

En definitiva, si quieres hacer bien tu trabajo y ser un buen CM: nada de soflamas, nada de cacareos y links sin valor añadido, nada de predicciones que te desacreditan; estudia para estar al nivel.

Y cambiate el nick.


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Ene 2021)

aqui estaremos cuando BTC sea un mal recuerdo y el oro y plata sigan siendo oro y plata.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> jajajaja jajajjaja me estoy inchando a reir, anda que es mentira, todas las niñas que conozco ultimamente se inflan, yo no quiero mierdas de esas me da cosa al final engancharme, melatonina si estoy tomando y incluso noto que estoy mas contento que antes, no se si sera casualidad, tambien duermo mejor.



Pues cuidadito con eso también. Que la venden como si fueran pastillitas de leche de burra pero es una hormona potentísima. Y adictiva. Y crea tolerancia. Así que ojito. Si no duermes bien, pues trabaja.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> JPMorgan no “compra plata”. Has traducido un twitt que has encontrado por ahí sin más, sin criterio. El hecho es que no sabemos qué parte de esa plata es JPM y que parte es de sus clientes. Solo sabemos que en almacenes COMEX JPM hay XYZ TO de plata. Puede que JPM tenga 0 TO. Este hilo lo tiene claro y sus análisis lo tienen en cuenta.



Este artículo no es nuevo, tiene más de un año, pero a mi me abrió los ojos acerca de la permanente sospecha de manipulación por parte de JPM

A whale is accumulating silver futures

Según las conclusiones del artículo, y en concordancia con lo expuesto por el compañero Long_Gamma, JPM actúa para China. Lo cual es absolutamente lícito aunque nos joda. Es licito cubrir sus posiciones con futuros y forwards en el Comex y en LBA. Es más, a mi lo que realmente me jode más es no saber hacerlo o no tener las espaldas financieras para hacerlo.


----------



## Gusman (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> jajajaja jajajjaja me estoy inchando a reir, anda que es mentira, todas las niñas que conozco ultimamente se inflan, yo no quiero mierdas de esas me da cosa al final engancharme, melatonina si estoy tomando y incluso noto que *estoy mas contento *que antes, no se si sera casualidad, tambien* duermo mejor*.



Y que lo digas!! Hasta a Romanillo se le nota!!!


----------



## Gusman (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El plomo es muy facil de fundir........ no has visto la pelicula del mel jicson o como se llame que funde soldaditos para hacer balas de plomo, no se si es en el patriota ??
> 
> Lo que si os digo es que estoy haciendo mis experimentos y el otro dia casi muero.
> 
> ...



Las tuberías se funden en una olla vieja y la mierda se quita con cuchara porque flota por encima. Ojo con que le caiga una sola gota de agua o sudor porque explota literalmente y no me preguntéis por que lo sé...


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Lo bueno de este hilo es su alto nivel de sofisticación: los CM duran poco, sus argumentos no hacen replantear nada a nadie. Y con estrategias como la tuya menos: lanzando estúpidas proyecciones de precio (ya abandonadas), narrativas monetarias pueriles y ahora desprestigiando el metal al compararlo con BTC. Muchos aquí están largos ambos.
> 
> Tienes que ser muy bueno para conseguir sembrar algún tipo de duda en esta comunidad. Ya que la base no es dogmática sino fruto de profundos análisis monetarios y geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



Impresionante post

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Este artículo no es nuevo, tiene más de un año, pero a mi me abrió los ojos acerca de la permanente sospecha de manipulación por parte de JPM
> 
> A whale is accumulating silver futures
> 
> Según las conclusiones del artículo, y en concordancia con lo expuesto por el compañero Long_Gamma, JPM actúa para China. Lo cual es absolutamente lícito aunque nos joda. Es licito cubrir sus posiciones con futuros y forwards en el Comex y en LBA. Es más, a mi lo que realmente me jode más es no saber hacerlo o no tener las espaldas financieras para hacerlo.



Yo siempre he pensado que China estaba detrás de la supresión del metal. Me quedó más claro cuando admitieron con plenos derechos en LBMA y especialmente LPMCL (donde se cuece todo) al banco chino ICBC. 

Ahora, destapándose que los chinos tienen al partido demócrata en el bolsillo, además de la academia US, y gran parte de Silicon Valley es mas verosímil la historia y a nadie le sorprendería. Wall Street como agente chino es perfectamente posible probable.

Hoy en ZH había un artículo sobre las ciudades más vigiladas, con libertades más controladas del mundo. La mayoría eran Chinas. 

China esta muy cómoda con la situación social-restrictiva covidiana actual: vamos hacia ellos y no al revés (ellos occidentalizándose: suavizando sus ideas sobre el individuo sacrificable al servicio del estado etc…). Se han cargado a Trump, que te puede gustar o no pero era un anti-Globalista. Estas elecciones no se entendieron bien, no era Trump-Biden era libertad vs control Chino. Parece que ganan los 2dos.

Las premisas Klaus Schwabianas son música para oídos chinos. Los métodos de esta pandemia son un roadmap chino.

Nos hemos despistado, hemos subestimado la estrategia china y ya no hay vuelta atrás. Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Las tuberías se funden en una olla vieja y la mierda se quita con cuchara porque flota por encima. Ojo con que le caiga una sola gota de agua o sudor porque explota literalmente y no me preguntéis por que lo sé...



No hace ni falta, no ves que llevan algo de agua aunque sea poco y si.......... me esploto................aunque no llego la sangre al rio.,,,, tuve suerte.......

Para lo que vale el plomo y tras mi experiencia prefiero lingotes limpios, solo por no oler ese asqueroso olor que deja y impregna la tuberia vieja, nunca mais..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues cuidadito con eso también. Que la venden como si fueran pastillitas de leche de burra pero es una hormona potentísima. Y adictiva. Y crea tolerancia. Así que ojito. Si no duermes bien, pues trabaja.




Lo de trabajar no termino de verlo.

En cuanto a lo otro no se......... si te digo la verdad tengo un metodo infalible, me voy a la casa de la playa una semana y alli se ve que baja la tension que me voy quedando dormido por cada esquina de la casa,, ni sentarme a ver la tele puedo por que me quedo frito.

Lo de la melatonina no se que decirte....... mucha gente dice que es muy positiva, si me ves no me echarias mi edad, me pondrias unos cuantos años menos, podria ser de la melatonina ya que hay estudios que asi lo dicen pero a saber........


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que China estaba detrás de la supresión del metal. Me quedó más claro cuando admitieron con plenos derechos en LBMA y especialmente LPMCL (donde se cuece todo) al banco chino ICBC.
> 
> Ahora, destapándose que los chinos tienen al partido demócrata en el bolsillo, además de la academia US, y gran parte de Silicon Valley es mas verosímil la historia y a nadie le sorprendería. Wall Street como agente chino es perfectamente posible probable.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Y no descartes el uso industrial de la Plata. ¿Quién podría necesitar plata física para los procesos industriales? ¿Quién, por ejemplo, es el mayor productor de paneles solares? Cuadra perfectamente el escenario en el que por un lado "sujeten" el precio y por otro acumulen plata física.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

*JP Morgan augura un bitcoin a 146.000 dólares en su competencia con el oro

JP Morgan augura un bitcoin a 146.000 dólares en su competencia con el oro*


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Qué lastima que este foro no está moderado. Putos coñazos de spammers !!!


----------



## L'omertá (5 Ene 2021)

@calopez , por favor, un poco de moderación, coño.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> *JP Morgan augura un bitcoin a 146.000 dólares en su competencia con el oro
> 
> JP Morgan augura un bitcoin a 146.000 dólares en su competencia con el oro*



Yo creo que se quedan cortos, probablemente suba más, son conservadores.
El FIAT usará el patrón BITCOIN en breve 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo creo que se quedan cortos, probablemente suba más, son conservadores.
> El FIAT usará el patrón BITCOIN en breve
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Yo tengo 4 lingotes que siguen a la venta en el foro, de plata........

Aun asi me da igual vender que no vender por eso me da igual aceptar mi derrota.

Pero se ve estos dias que hay poca neutralidad con respecto a el nuevo oro virtual y el antiguo oro pedrusco asi como la nueva plata virtual y la antigua plata pedrusco.

Yo tengo mi plata pedrusco puesta en venta para comprar nueva plata virtual, se ve que no hay mucho interes en mis piedras.

Pensad que en caso de Mad Max con 4 bichos de esos teneis para lanzar a un individuo que intente asaltaros 4 pedruscos de 1 kg que ademas tienen buena forma para ser lanzados y hacer blanco, os sirve de inversion y de posible arma anti intrusos en mad max.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo 4 lingotes que siguen a la venta en el foro, de plata........
> 
> Aun asi me da igual vender que no vender por eso me da igual aceptar mi derrota.
> 
> ...



La plata es más útil en un MadMax, sirve para cargarse licántropos que siempre hay en ese tipo de circunstancias.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Yo ya voy a ignorar directamente a los pesados de los timos de los cripto*servicios *basados en la pura FE que intentan colarlo como si fuera algo mínimamente parecido a una moneda.



Además es inútil hablar con la mayoría, van de sesgo hasta arriba, tergiversan tus argumentos, se mofan, tiran de falacia, sus argumentos copiados y pegados son axiomas, su palabra ley. Dan un poco pena pero es lo que hay.

Cuando ese engendro salva libertades, perfecto en su cuadratura para convencer a nuevos himbersores que entreguen su pasta a los jugadores iniciales, y dar cabida al chanchulleo, se ahogue en su propia fastuosa eyaculación, más de uno se va a callar.
Y eso llegará
De hecho ya hay unos cuantos millones que se han evaporado en el mundo feliz sin fisuras. Pero los escaldados pierden hasta el habla, no se entera uno tan fácil.

Aquí está bien hablar de algunos detalles, pero claro, desembarcan las hordas del conocimiento y se acaba todo en lo mismo.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que China estaba detrás de la supresión del metal. Me quedó más claro cuando admitieron con plenos derechos en LBMA y especialmente LPMCL (donde se cuece todo) al banco chino ICBC.
> 
> Ahora, destapándose que los chinos tienen al partido demócrata en el bolsillo, además de la academia US, y gran parte de Silicon Valley es mas verosímil la historia y a nadie le sorprendería. Wall Street como agente chino es perfectamente posible probable.
> 
> ...



Sí pero no, como diría aquel.
Los chinos también tienen sus problemas.
Nunca quisieron ser expansionistas, se sienten bien en sus dominios. Con su dictadura socialista. Que por cierto es lo que hay y se persigue, pasito a pasito vestida de democracia, en la mayoría de los países "occidentales".

Está también rodeado por rusos, India, Pakistán, todos con energía nuclear. La India con superpoblación también. 
Y luego Japón y USA, que no va a entregar nada y es una potencia, aunque con sus problemas.

Está todo muy enrevesado. Y las élites detrás de todos, con todos y con ninguno.
Veremos como evoluciona, pero no mola nada. A esta gente les sobra mucha gente y mucha maldad.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Los mineros cobran comisión por cada transacción, dependiendo del tráfico, creo que eso está solventado.
> 
> El consumo de energía dicen que es inferior al del fiat, (y obviamente al del oro, pero este una vez extraído no necesita más para "funcionar").
> Si crean más decimales no pierdes poder adquisitivo, de hecho ganarías, significaría que lo que antes costaba uno de tus satoshis después costaría 0.7, por decir algo. Sería deflacionario.
> ...



El consumo de energía es una pasada. Y se necesita de por vida y de forma creciente. Y si algún dia falla algo, lo pierdes todo.
La gente pone equipos y energía a funcionar para que el sistema rule, por eso les llaman minadores, en una comparación más con el oro para aprovecharse de su caché en lo que les conviene. 
Pero no dirán que un trozo de oro lleva en sí mismo esa materia y esa energía, coste y trabajo que costó su extracción, manipulación y puesta a disposición. La llevará para siempre dentro sin necesitar ninguna energía ni trabajo ni contraparte. No viejo, sino fuerte y joven de por vida.

Pero esos minadores al principio obtuvieron btc fácilmente, pero ya no. Cada vez menos.
¿Y en el futuro? ¿Qué pasará? Será peor. Costará más recursos, habrá menos gente interesada, y caerá en manos interesadas y potentes, si llega.
Pero eso, que es un tema interesante no se comenta.
Todo un mar de dudas y oscuridades como para ser tan perfecto desde el primer momento.
Pero coño, si ni siquiera se sabe quién anduvo y anda detrás, en su creación.

En fin, tanta película para intentar pegar un pelotazo.... La avaricia seguirá rompiendo sacos


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Propósito de enmienda: Vamos a dejar los hilos de los MP para lo que son. Creo que si todos (yo el primero) ignoramos debates en estos hilos en los que se nos derive a criptos, con no contestar basta. Con no polemizar.



Entre nosotros sí, es la idea.
Porque aunque cada uno tengamos diferentes estrategias, opiniones y tengamos cualquier tipo de producto, incluso cristos, si hablamos con sentido común y respeto, es positivo.

Y es verdad, ante la falta de respeto y resto de excesos, mejor esquivar.


----------



## BitJoros (6 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> India gold discounts widen, Singapore demand up on festival buying
> 
> En China se lleva vendiendo con entre 15 y 20$ por debajo del precio del mercado desde marzo. Después de años con sobrespot sobre el resto de mercados, desde el comienzo de las medidas contra el "virus" ha cambiado la situación y se vende con un importante descuento.
> 
> ...



Si no te lo puedes llevar en físico como si lo regalan...de papelitos de colores ya vamos servidos.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Si no te lo puedes llevar en físico como si lo regalan...de papelitos de colores ya vamos servidos.



Supongo que la idea es que lo que se mueva es el token digital que represente el oro que no se puede (al menos por ahora) sacar de China.

El objetivo estratégico de China es internacionalizar su divisa digital y el oro juega un papel principal para ello. No creo que sea casual que se venda con descuento desde que comenzó la lucha contra el "virus".

Quien va a querer el yuan digital? Habrá que ir viendo cómo pretenden conseguirlo. Por ahora parece que el poder adquisitivo del yuan respecto al oro en el mercado de Shanghái es mayor respecto al que refleja frente al resto de divisas.

Con qué intención venden con descuento en yuanes que podrían imprimir sin más? Iremos viendo, en 2022 pretenden sacarla oficialmente durante los juegos Olímpicos de invierno. Hasta entonces van a ir pasando muchas cosas en el mundo y especialmente en el tema monetario.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Los chinos están desde hace años tratando de reventar el petrodólar y generar una hegemonía con el yuang. Probablemente una estrategia más en la misma linea.
Saben muy bien usar caballos de Troya y son menos sutiles que los americanos con este tema.
Lo curioso es que lo hacen de forma descarada y la peña a sabiendas cae en su juego.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Creo que no nos estamos entendiendo.
> ¿Desplazamientos? ¿A dónde? Uno puede comprar en muchos sitios de Europa, a un coste competitivo incluido transporte. Das tu nombre y dirección, envías tu dinero y recibes un paquete discreto (a veces en una caja de zapatos o de una ferretería) con tu material y una factura a tu nombre. Y si la cantidad es discreta, estoy convencido de que ningún indeseable te ficha.
> Vamos, eso me han contado.



Sí, sí, lo mejor es comprar por correo y dar tu dirección y además guardar los MPs en esa dirección


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, los demoRATAS ganan previsiblemente los dos senadores en Georgia con lo que controlan ambas cámaras. A priori, relax fiscal, expansión monetaria y sería bueno para los MP. Pero..... me escama la reacción de los yields usanos esta noche. Se han disparado un 8%. Y hasta ahora, la correlación del yield en el bono de 10 años es inversa con el oro. No se si será un baile puntual hasta que todo se clarifique pero que se disparen los yields no es bueno para el oro.






Habrá que esperar la apertura usana.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> yo lo único que veo con cierta verosimilitud en tú mensaje es que has visto demasiadas películas...
> 
> FELIZ AÑO



Mira esta "película", hostia no, que es la trama mafiosa del fiscal Mena, sus policías y forenses... 1000 y pico asesinados.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Claro claro, el bitcoin es equiparable a las matematica y a la rueda, todo correcto. Otro iluminado.



Jodo, el Bitcoin puede que no valga nada, pero son las putas matemáticas más avanzadas que hay... Infórmate


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jodo, el Bitcoin puede que no valga nada, pero son las putas matemáticas más avanzadas que hay... Infórmate



Olvidate amigo, donde hay oro, las matemáticas no valen nada.
El mundo es mundo por los intangibles, pero eso aquí no existe.
Analiza cada respuesta y si en ella tratan de denigrar, es que has dado en el clavo.
El insulto es el argumento del que no tiene argumentos, y si siguen sin tenerlos pasan al plomo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los nanosatosis (nS) súmale 9 ceros más



Sólo existen 8 ceros en el protocolo Bitcoin, no más. Me adelanto, cambiar el protocolo es una herejía en esta religión....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Mira esta "película", hostia no, que es la trama mafiosa del fiscal Mena, sus policías y forenses... 1000 y pico asesinados.



Prefiero esta:



Es algo menos fantasiosa que la que usted recomienda, pero tiene un final mejor y encima cantan...

Pd: el Bitcoin no me disgusta, pero los Bitcoiners me ponéis los pelos de la nuca como escarpias. Dais más miedo que Tom Cruise tratando de convencerme de que La Cienciología es cojonuda, y que es justamente lo he estado “buscando” para que mi vida sea por fin plena...


----------



## Tichy (6 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sí, sí, lo mejor es comprar por correo y dar tu dirección y además guardar los MPs en esa dirección



Si usted lo dice, hágalo así.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Si usted lo dice, hágalo así.



Era cinismo, obvio.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sólo existen 8 ceros en el protocolo Bitcoin, no más. Me adelanto, cambiar el protocolo es una herejía en esta religión....



Yo he leído que de momento hay 8 ceros pero que se puede ampliar. Y la verdad le doy crédito. Si se puede hacer con 8, se puede hacer con otra cantidad.
Otra cosa es lo que implique, etc.
Pero vaya que la historia es que habrá cristos para quien quiera entrar, no será un problema de escasez. Otra cosa será el precio y si acaba uno escaldado.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Era cinismo, obvio.



Idem, obvio.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Por cierto, los demoRATAS ganan previsiblemente los dos senadores en Georgia con lo que controlan ambas cámaras. A priori, relax fiscal, expansión monetaria y sería bueno para los MP. Pero..... me escama la reacción de los yields usanos esta noche. Se han disparado un 8%. Y hasta ahora, la correlación del yield en el bono de 10 años es inversa con el oro. No se si será un baile puntual hasta que todo se clarifique pero que se disparen los yields no es bueno para el oro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 534299
> 
> ...



La correlacion mas clara es con los tipos reales (no nominales). Si los tipos nominales suben pero las expectativas de inflacion tambien, es bullish oro.







De todas formas el metal es un hedge contra el gobierno, contra la solvencia, mas que contra la inflacion, IMHO.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> me escama la reacción de los yields usanos esta noche. Se han disparado un 8%. Y hasta ahora, la correlación del yield en el bono de 10 años es inversa con el oro. No se si será un baile puntual hasta que todo se clarifique pero que se disparen los yields no es bueno para el oro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 534299
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy40 (6 Ene 2021)

estamos a tiempo de invertir en oro?


----------



## frankie83 (6 Ene 2021)

Billy40 dijo:


> estamos a tiempo de invertir en oro?



Que significa.. siempre estás a tiempo. Otra cosa es que siga subiendo desde que tú compres y eso no creo te lo pueda decir Nadie


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Billy40 dijo:


> estamos a tiempo de invertir en oro?



Si quieres invertir comprando barato para tener recorrido alcista te recomiendo esperar a que termine la pandemia. Unos 6 meses como prever un compañero más arriba.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (6 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si quieres invertir comprando barato para tener recorrido alcista te recomiendo esperar a que termine la pandemia. Unos 6 meses como prever un compañero más arriba.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



6 meses? No tienes fe ni na.
Hasta 2030 hay algo mas de 6 meses...


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> 6 meses? No tienes fe ni na.
> Hasta 2030 hay algo mas de 6 meses...



Crees que va a bajar el oro hasta el 2030? 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (6 Ene 2021)

El Platino lo pilla todo como un cohete, eh ?

Parece estarse currando la taza del Oro y La Plata, pero desde la parte más baja del recorrido.

Una pinta espléndida.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El Platino lo pilla todo como un cohete, eh ?
> 
> Parece estarse currando la taza del Oro y La Plata, pero desde la parte más baja del recorrido.
> 
> Una pinta espléndida.



Tienes idea a que se debe?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (6 Ene 2021)

Con la movida de hoy en el Capitolio, ¿creéis que habrá mañana caída de la Bolsa y descalabro del dólar? ¿Subida importante del oro esta semana?


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ene 2021)

Yo alucino viendo como entran en el congreso cientos de manifestantes y.....



Será que se lo toman a chifla


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tienes idea a que se debe?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Leí hace no mucho que anticipa la demanda de catalizadores o algo así. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la vuelta a la normalidad, volver a la fabricación, vender.... 

Además estaba bastante minusvalorado dentro de los metales.


----------



## Gusman (6 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Crees que va a bajar el oro hasta el 2030?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Me refiero a que termine el coronatimo.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Leí hace no mucho que anticipa la demanda de catalizadores o algo así. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la vuelta a la normalidad, volver a la fabricación, vender....
> 
> Además estaba bastante minusvalorado dentro de los metales.



Tirón industrial. Es probable debido a que Biden anunció la entrada de vuelta en el el acuerdo climático.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Leí hace no mucho que anticipa la demanda de catalizadores o algo así. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la vuelta a la normalidad, volver a la fabricación, vender....
> 
> Además estaba bastante minusvalorado dentro de los metales.



Tirón industrial. 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo alucino viendo como entran en el congreso cientos de manifestantes y.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 534889
> 
> 
> Será que se lo toman a chifla



Ya te digo, y en post market siguen subiendo las acciones. Una locura


----------



## esseri (6 Ene 2021)

Primero el mercado...después el Estado ?

*Monetary Metals Issues World’s First Gold Bond Since 1933 *

Pena de Judy Shelton ! 



*Monetary Metals emite el primer bono de oro del mundo desde 1933*
6 de enero de 2021/ 0 Comentarios / por Michelle Agner


Scottsdale, Ariz, 6 de enero de 2021 — Monetary Metals® se complace en anunciar la emisión de un bono que paga capital e intereses en oro. El plazo es de un año y la tasa de interés sobre el oro invertido es del 13%. Según el director ejecutivo de la empresa, Keith Weiner, Ph.D., es el primer bono de oro adecuado en 87 años.
Los ingresos financian un préstamo a la empresa minera de oro de Australia Occidental Shine Resources, lo que permite a la empresa poner en producción su proyecto Chameleon. Monetary Metals ha realizado una exhaustiva diligencia debida tanto en Shine Resources como en el proyecto Chameleon.
*¿Por qué un bono de oro ahora? *
Antes de 1933, los bonos se pagaban en oro. En aquellos días, el oro financiaba la empresa productiva. Sin embargo, desde entonces, el oro había quedado relegado a acumular polvo en una bóveda. Los inversores no pudieron obtener un rendimiento de su oro y, en cambio, pagaron para almacenarlo. Para obtener beneficios, los inversores tenían que mantener dólares, que durante mucho tiempo han estado sujetos a degradación por parte de la Reserva Federal. Hoy, el Tesoro a 10 años paga menos del 1%, mientras que la Fed está tratando de generar un 2% o más de inflación.
“Los inversores inteligentes buscan opciones alternativas. Monetary Metals tiene la misión de brindar a todos la oportunidad de ganar intereses sobre su oro ”, dijo Weiner. “El retorno del mercado de bonos de oro brinda a las personas una alternativa a la política de tasa de interés cero y la degradación de la moneda ”, agregó.
“El financiamiento de oro de Monetary Metals brinda acceso al capital de desarrollo necesario para desbloquear el valor dentro de nuestro proyecto al tiempo que minimiza la complejidad financiera tradicional y reduce el riesgo del precio del oro para nosotros”, dijo Neil Rose, Director de Shine Resources.
* Acerca de los metales monetarios *
Monetary Metals ® está desbloqueando la productividad del oro ™ al ofrecer un rendimiento sobre el oro, pagado en oro ® a los inversores, y Financiamiento con oro, Simplified ™ para las empresas que utilizan oro (casas de moneda, mineros, refinadores, joyeros, etc.). Además, los inversores en oro y las empresas que utilizan oro en todo el mundo utilizan el análisis de mercado de Monetary Metals y los gráficos propios , incluida la tasa de interés a plazo del oro . El contenido de la compañía está ampliamente distribuido en sitios de oro , inversiones alternativas y convencionales .
Los miembros de los medios de comunicación deben comunicarse con: John Flaherty al: 480-343-1218 / jflaherty@monetary-metals.com.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo alucino viendo como entran en el congreso cientos de manifestantes y.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 534889
> 
> 
> Será que se lo toman a chifla



No hay quien entienda nada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (7 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Con la movida de hoy en el Capitolio, ¿creéis que habrá mañana caída de la Bolsa y descalabro del dólar? ¿Subida importante del oro esta semana?



Si se generalizan los disturbios (cosa poco probable después de ver a Trump hoy cagándose en los pantalones al ver como se complicaba el asalto al Capitolio con una mujer herida de baja y varios heridos de diversa consideración) podría ser. Pero yo no creo que pase nada. Básicamente porque si a ese al que tenías por tu líder te sale diciendo a las primeras hostias que os vayáis a casa, para evitar él poder ser procesado por incitación a la violencia, sedición, rebelión, o lo que sea que contemple allí el código penal, pues como que no te debe motivar mucho a ti para buscarte problemas. Con todo hay mucho flipao en EEUU, no me extrañarían episodios sueltos. Pero allí hay una policía y una Guardia Nacional ya movilizada que no se anda con chiquitas. Las bolsas ni se inmutarán. Al menos no por esto.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí pero no, como diría aquel.
> Los chinos también tienen sus problemas.
> Nunca quisieron ser expansionistas, se sienten bien en sus dominios. Con su dictadura socialista. Que por cierto es lo que hay y se persigue, pasito a pasito vestida de democracia, en la mayoría de los países "occidentales".
> 
> ...



Los chinos SÍ son expansionistas, pero no a la manera usana. Ya Mao pretendía unir a los países comunistas bajo el liderazgo de China y echando un pie sobre Rusia, aprender de ellos para luego ganarles por masificación. Su sueño húmedo era ridiculizar a USA.
Mire hoy como poco a poco van extendiendo sus tentáculos pero de forma taimada: Taiwán, Cachemira, Mar de China, primeras bases en el exterior, colonialismo sobre África, no con balas como los europeos si no con dólares y yuanes. Ya asoman la patita intentando infiltrarse en Europa por los países más débiles. Ruta de la Seda...


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

A nivel de negocios sí, pero porque no les queda otra.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin

Seguid con vuestros pedruscos que va a volver el patron oro jajajajaja

Anda compañero enseñales algo a esta gente, 

@*Burbujerofc

tu tambien puedes enseñar algo compañero, ya les comentas lo que veas.

@_______*


----------



## Haiss (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin
> 
> Seguid con vuestros pedruscos que va a volver el patron oro jajajajaja
> 
> ...



Puedes cerrar la puerta al salir, gracias. Sois como un loro joder.


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin
> 
> Seguid con vuestros pedruscos que va a volver el patron oro jajajajaja
> 
> ...



Patron oro no se. Pero el inmobiliario se va a la mierda. Ojo que no te dejen de pagar los alquileres porque te comes el oro y los bitcoins, mendrugo.

Tiene pinta que en 10 años no te queda ni lo que has heredado.

Un tonto y su dinero duran juntos poco tiempo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin
> 
> Seguid con vuestros pedruscos que va a volver el patron oro jajajajaja
> 
> ...



En fin, una pena. Se marchan siempre los mejores.
Que el ignore te sea leve, hamijo...


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin
> 
> Seguid con vuestros pedruscos que va a volver el patron oro jajajajaja
> 
> ...



Taruguito !!!
Están ofreciendo en el hilo de compra y venta bitcoños por joro y plata
Es tu oportunidad


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Taruguito !!!
> Están ofreciendo en el hilo de compra y venta bitcoños por joro y plata
> Es tu oportunidad



Ahí lo tienes, para que luego critiquen el foro. Lo que burbuja te quita, burbuja te da.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ene 2021)

Mucho me temo que igual deja escapar también este tren. Es bien sabido que, “Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non præstat”


----------



## Tichy (7 Ene 2021)

A mí esta caída del caballo y conversión ultrapiadosa a la fe del bitcoin me recuerda inevitablemente la anécdota aquella atribuida a Rockefeller de que cuando su limpiabotas le hablaba de invertir en bolsa sabía que era el momento de vender.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> A mí esta caída del caballo y conversión ultrapiadosa a la fe del bitcoin me recuerda inevitablemente la anécdota aquella atribuida a Rockefeller de que cuando su limpiabotas le hablaba de invertir en bolsa sabía que era el momento de vender.



Pero mucho. Y el vídeo que subieron el otro día de las burbujas. En primera del FT y en el Telediario de la 1. En fin, que se hinchen los que sepan saltar a tiempo del burbujo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Taruguito !!!
> Están ofreciendo en el hilo de compra y venta bitcoños por joro y plata
> Es tu oportunidad



Ya esta muy alto, deberia haberlo hecho antes y ahora tendria muchos joros y platas si quisiera, mientras sus bitcoños han subido por 20 por 30 o han multiplicado como he hecho yo en algunas recomendaciones que hice hace unos dias los joros y las platas estan igual que hace tres meses o incluso valen menos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Patron oro no se. Pero el inmobiliario se va a la mierda. Ojo que no te dejen de pagar los alquileres porque te comes el oro y los bitcoins, mendrugo.
> 
> Tiene pinta que en 10 años no te queda ni lo que has heredado.
> 
> Un tonto y su dinero duran juntos poco tiempo.




Si pasa eso tampoco durararan mucho los que tengan metales sin armas, mucho me temo que la mayoria de los que aqui cantamañaneais no disponeis de ellas, yo pondria fotos de las mias pero no puedo.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ya esta muy alto, deberia haberlo hecho antes y ahora tendria muchos joros y platas si quisiera, mientras sus bitcoños han subido por 20 por 30 o han multiplicado como he hecho yo en algunas recomendaciones que hice hace unos dias los joros y las platas estan igual que hace tres meses o incluso valen menos.



Lo que te pasa es que no tienes cojones a cambiarlo. Punto. Mucho manchar los hilos de metales con las criptos pero luego faltan huevos, y coherencia, para hacer lo que predicas tanto.

Te voy a pedir, por favor, que dejes los hilos de metales para hablar de metales. Para las criptos ya tienes unos cuantos. Y si quieres hablar de pelotazos, pues pásate por los de chicharros, que ya te digo que engancharás alguno. O no, quién sabe.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes, para que luego critiquen el foro. Lo que burbuja te quita, burbuja te da.



Vamos a ver que es lo que ofrece ya que no queda claro del todo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo que te pasa es que no tienes cojones a cambiarlo. Punto. Mucho manchar los hilos de metales con las criptos pero luego faltan huevos, y coherencia, para hacer lo que predicas tanto.
> 
> Te voy a pedir, por favor, que dejes los hilos de metales para hablar de metales. Para las criptos ya tienes unos cuantos. Y si quieres hablar de pelotazos, pues pásate por los de chicharros, que ya te digo que engancharás alguno. O no, quién sabe.



Acabo de ver el mensaje y quiero saber que ofrece, si quiere cambiar simplemente cosa por cosa no me hace falta nadie lo hago yo como estoy haciendolo a mi manera, quiero saber condiciones.


Por cierto acabo de comprar mas de 1kg de plata por 200 euros, igual es la plata la que se esta desplomando.


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pasa eso tampoco durararan mucho los que tengan metales sin armas, mucho me temo que la mayoria de los que aqui cantamañaneais no disponeis de ellas, yo pondria fotos de las mias pero no puedo.



Creo que de eso se un poquito mas que tu. 
Ponlas y nos reimos un rato. Yo y la ICAE.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de comprar mas de 1kg de plata por 200 euros, igual es la plata la que se esta desplomando.




Si es que donde menos te lo esperas salta la plata. Sin ir más lejos, ayer mismo, me costó un rato largo hacer de vientre. En el último apretón, zas un golpe seco y metálico en la cerámica de inodoro, y cuando miro, ahí estaba, un lingote de plata 999 de un kilo de SEMPSA con su certificado y todo. Voy a tener que cambiar la taza, pero que demonios, no todos los días me pasan estas cosas. A mis gallinas si, pero en mi es toda una novedad,


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Creo que de eso se un poquito mas que tu.
> Ponlas y nos reimos un rato. Yo y la ICAE.



No puedo, cosas de ser un profesional, muchas cosas no las cuento, en mi casa hay licencia no dire cual es pues seria ya todo demasiado obvio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si es que donde menos te lo esperas salta la plata. Sin ir más lejos, ayer mismo, me costó un rato largo hacer de vientre. En el último apretón, zas un golpe seco y metálico en la cerámica de inodoro, y cuando miro, ahí estaba, un lingote de plata 999 de un kilo de SEMPSA con su certificado y todo. Voy a tener que cambiar la taza, pero que demonios, no todos los días me pasan estas cosas. A mis gallinas si, pero en mi es toda una novedad,



Yo no tuve que hacer eso, unicamente conocer lo que se estaba vendiendo suele pasar por cierto,.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No puedo, cosas de ser un profesional, muchas cosas no las cuento, en mi casa hay licencia no dire cual es pues seria ya todo demasiado obvio.



No se preocupe por eso, pardiez. En usted ya es todo “demasiado obvio“


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No puedo, cosas de ser un profesional, muchas cosas no las cuento, en mi casa hay licencia no dire cual es pues seria ya todo demasiado obvio.



Pues si no trabajas ( no tienes la A) y tienes trastorno de personalidad multiple (multinick). Tampoco tienes la B. 
Eres tirador deportivo? Cazador? Sin pasar psicotecnico..?
Aunque por tus vivencias mas bien parece que la consiguieras intercambiandole alguno de tus joros a un gitano.

Y cuando quieras hacemos un man to man.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2021)

Ya hay q ser subnormal para esperar q oro o plata suban como BTC o eth. Ni suben ni bajan como las cryptos y sabéis por que? Porque son bienes reales, no burbujas especulativas basadas en nada.


----------



## Tichy (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Acabo de ver el mensaje y quiero saber que ofrece, si quiere cambiar simplemente cosa por cosa no me hace falta nadie lo hago yo como estoy haciendolo a mi manera, quiero saber condiciones.
> 
> 
> Por cierto acabo de comprar mas de 1kg de plata por 200 euros, igual es la plata la que se esta desplomando.



O sea que nos cuentas que compras el kilo de plata a 200 euros y luego te quejas de que nadie te quiere comprar a 800. 

Míratelo, de verdad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> O sea que nos cuentas que compras el kilo de plata a 200 euros y luego te quejas de que nadie te quiere comprar a 800.
> 
> Míratelo, de verdad.




Me quejo de que estais aqui diciendo que la plata es maravillosa y habra patrones oros y platas, que el dinero no valdra nada pero que los que tengan oro y plata podran comer mientras que los que no tienen van a dejar que esto pase.

Fue mas de 1kg a 200 leuros si............

Ese kg no lo vendo a 800 ese vale mas, cosas de ser un autentico experto.


----------



## Tichy (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me quejo de que estais aqui diciendo que la plata es maravillosa y habra patrones oros y platas, que el dinero no valdra nada pero que los que tengan oro y plata podran comer mientras que los que no tienen van a dejar que esto pase.
> 
> Fue mas de 1kg a 200 leuros si............
> 
> Ese kg no lo vendo a 800 ese vale mas, cosas de ser un autentico experto.



Yo nunca he dicho eso que dices, más bien lo contrario. No inventes. 
Mi comentario intentaba ayudarte, pero visto que parece que no es posible, hasta aquí hemos llegado, experto.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho eso que dices, más bien lo contrario. No inventes.
> Mi comentario intentaba ayudarte, pero visto que parece que no es posible, hasta aquí hemos llegado, experto.



No invento, en que te basas para decir que invento ?

Puedo demostrar que no invento. mas de un kg de plata a 200 leuros eso es un invento para ti ?


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Pero hace 3 años decías esto

Especulación con ALTCOINS IV

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII

Y abrías hasta hilos



Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Soy un ser que me nutro de energia, vampiros energeticos nos llaman.
> 
> ...



Y no pasa nada. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera. De tener su opinión. 
"Incluso" de informarse y pensar por sí mismo antes de decidirse a tomar decisiones o dejarse llevar por otros. 
Lo que no está bien es luego después, echar la culpa a otros. Lo que viene siendo escurrir el bulto vamos.

Supongo que después de haberles dicho eso a los del bitcoño ahora no es plan de ir por esa acera. Aún vas a tener suerte


----------



## Tichy (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No invento, en que te basas para decir que invento ?
> 
> Puedo demostrar que no invento. mas de un kg de plata a 200 leuros eso es un invento para ti ?



Lee correctamente mi mensaje, si quieres. Yo jamás he hablado de patrones oro ni de hacerse rico con oro y plata, al contrario. Tampoco formo parte de ningún colectivo, así que no inventes lo que he dicho.

En cuanto a los precios, creo que está claro por lo que no vendes, pero tú mismo.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me quejo de que estais aqui diciendo que la plata es maravillosa y habra patrones oros y platas, que el dinero no valdra nada pero que los que tengan oro y plata podran comer mientras que los que no tienen van a dejar que esto pase.
> 
> Fue mas de 1kg a 200 leuros si............
> 
> Ese kg no lo vendo a 800 ese vale mas, cosas de ser un autentico experto.



Cosas de ser un *auténtico GILIPOLLAS !!!*

No te aguanto más. Eres un puto coñazo y encima haces que los hilos crezcan con tus mamarrachadas. Y señor ejperto, parece que no fuiste de los que engancharon bien los bitcoños que tanto amas.

*Hala, a tomar por culo al ignore.*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero hace 3 años decías esto
> 
> Especulación con ALTCOINS IV
> 
> ...




He admitido mi derrota por hilos como ese, vosotros aun seguid sin admitirla, por eso estoy entrando en las criptos por que he admitido mis fallos y aun puedo ganar pasta, 

Esos mensajes dejaron karma negativo que estoy acumulando ahora en forma de subidas brutales de bitcoin que ya no voy a pillar, pero como he reconocido mi lamentable decision de comprar oros y no bitcoin aun puedo dar el pelotazo con algunas criptomonedas alternativas.

Esta semana ya llevo ganancias del 160% con algunas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Lee correctamente mi mensaje, si quieres. Yo jamás he hablado de patrones oro ni de hacerse rico con oro y plata, al contrario. Tampoco formo parte de ningún colectivo, así que no inventes lo que he dicho.
> 
> En cuanto a los precios, creo que está claro por lo que no vendes, pero tú mismo.




Ahora mismo la plata a 710 el spot hablo en kg, pongo mis lingotes a 800 y son caros ????


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He admitido mi derrota por hilos como ese, vosotros aun seguid sin admitirla, por eso estoy entrando en las criptos por que he admitido mis fallos y aun puedo ganar pasta,
> 
> Esos mensajes dejaron karma negativo que estoy acumulando ahora en forma de subidas brutales de bitcoin que ya no voy a pillar, pero como he reconocido mi lamentable decision de comprar oros y no bitcoin aun puedo dar el pelotazo con algunas criptomonedas alternativas.
> 
> Esta semana ya llevo ganancias del 160% con algunas.



Está bien que reconozcas tus fallos.
Entonces también puedes reconocer cuando no te has expresado muy correctamente echando culpa a otros de que te han engañado. Cuando como mucho la gente habrá dado su honesta opinión (no dirigida a ti, sino al foro) y tú has decidido el camino a tomar. Entonces no es justo andar con desprecios y reproches a alguien que te ayuda. Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Yo creo que eres buen tío, pero te puede el farde un poco y el peliculeo en el foro. Pero bueno, ya que todo eso fuera lo malo como se suele decir.

Ah, y otra cosa, en cuanto al otro reproche de _"vosotros aun seguid sin admitirla"_ ¿No te da por pensar que tal vez puede haber gente que no tenga sensación de esa derrota y por tanto no tiene ese sentimiento y/o si lo tuviera no tiene porqué decir nada si no le apetece?
¿De verdad crees que los que aquí nos expresamos estamos en plan troll? A mí no me lo parece, más bien se ven comentarios sanos, inquietudes por la información y conocimiento, compartir información y opiniones, etc.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Está bien que reconozcas tus fallos.
> Entonces también puedes reconocer cuando no te has expresado muy correctamente echando culpa a otros de que te han engañado. Cuando como mucho la gente te habrá dado su honesta opinión y tú has decidido el camino a tomar. Entonces no es justo andar con desprecios y reproches a alguien que te ayuda. Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
> Yo creo que eres buen tío, pero te puede el farde un poco y el peliculeo en el foro. Pero bueno, ya que todo eso fuera lo malo como se suele decir.




Es que me han engañado salvajemente pero no solo a mi, muchos hemos sido engañados.

Esto estaba lleno de Cms no digo que tu lo seas, digo que esto estaba lleno, no debeis tomarlo por lo personal puesto que muchos habeis sido engañados o despistados al igual que yo lo fui.

Que hacian cada vez que se hablaba aqui de bitcoin o alguien querian enseñarnos algo ?? Piensalo..............

No, no por Dios venir a aqui a hablar de bitcoin esa mierda digital que ira a 0, es una estafa, aqui cosas serias, oro, oro, el patron oro volvera, la plata le seguira, la historia dice que la plata debe de valer minimo 120 euros la onza, el bitcoin es mierda.

Claro tu ves el kg de monedas de plata que me han llegado hoy y se te van los ojos de lo bonitas que son.......... que es lo que haces pues comprar mas, primero por que te gusta, segundo por que estan chulisimas, tercero por que te estan diciendo que vamos a morir todos y que solo la plata nos podria salvar.

Aqui habia una cantidad de Cms acojonante despistandonos, la pela oro, plata y criptomonedas era una pelea absurda e idiota carente de todo tipo de logica puesto que si aqui se habla de mercados manipulados, los mercados manipulados lo manipulan todo, si aqui se habla de patrones alternativos se deberia saber que pueden elegir cualquier cosa, tambien el bitcoin.

Pero si se nos dice una y otra vez machacantemente que las criptos son mierda que van a ir a 0 y que el oro y la plata van a arrasar pues al final acabamos por ir a lo reluciente, bonito y que se puede tocar, rechazando a lo virtual que es en lo que podriamos haber pegado el pelotazo.


Los Cms solo querian que prestaramos atencion a los metales y les daba igual si el bitcoin acabaria dando el pelotazo.


----------



## protocolocon (7 Ene 2021)

Menos mal que las burbujas suelen explotar en poco tiempo, en cuanto corrija con fuerza como hace 3 años quedará el hilo limpio de comentarios de BTC, voy pasando páginas últimamente sin encontrar info de MPs...


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que me han engañado salvajemente pero no solo a mi, muchos hemos sido engañados.
> 
> Esto estaba lleno de Cms no digo que tu lo seas, digo que esto estaba lleno, no debeis tomarlo por lo personal puesto que muchos habeis sido engañados o despistados al igual que yo lo fui.
> 
> ...



No eres rico porque te han engañado para invertir tu dinero en algo que según tú no tenía futuro. Madura, responsabilizate de tus propios actos y ya de paso repasa ortografía.

Hasta nunca, al ignore por gilipollas


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que me han engañado salvajemente pero no solo a mi, muchos hemos sido engañados.
> 
> Esto estaba lleno de Cms no digo que tu lo seas, digo que esto estaba lleno, no debeis tomarlo por lo personal puesto que muchos habeis sido engañados o despistados al igual que yo lo fui.
> 
> ...



Nadie te ha engañado. En todo caso tú sientes que podrías haber invertido en otra cosa (a toro pasado) y te lamentas. 
Pero no puedes echar la culpa a nadie. O acaso compraste a alguien que te engañó.
Aquí hay hilos de todo, y puedes leer lo que quieras. Y fuera de aquí. Y decidir y pensar tú mismo acerca de todo.
¿Crees que alguien tiene la bola de cristal?
Está por ver lo que pasará con todo. ¿No ves la mierda que están liando por todo el mundo? Nadie sabe lo que pasará.
Pero tío, si no has tenido que trabajar, no has tenido que estudiar,... joder, qué más quieres?! 
Todo esto te lo digo por tu bien. Nadie puede ir exigiendo. Piénsalo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Nadie te ha engañado. En todo caso tú sientes que podrías haber invertido en otra cosa (a toro pasado) y te lamentas.
> Pero no puedes echar la culpa a nadie. O acaso compraste a alguien que te engañó.
> Aquí hay hilos de todo, y puedes leer lo que quieras. Y fuera de aquí. Y decidir y pensar tú mismo acerca de todo.
> ¿Crees que alguien tiene la bola de cristal?
> ...




Se ha censurado que se hable de bitcoin en estos foros del oro, se apedreaba publicamente al que lo hacia, habia gente como yo mas inclinada a entrar en estos hilos y al censurar y reirse del bitcoin todo el rato nos cambiaron la tendencia que podriamos haber tomado.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Y si te dicen que no te vayas de putas porque te salen granos ¿qué haces?


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se ha censurado que se hable de bitcoin en estos foros del oro, se apedreaba publicamente al que lo hacia, habia gente como yo mas inclinada a entrar en estos hilos y al censurar y reirse del bitcoin todo el rato nos cambiaron la tendencia que podriamos haber tomado.



Yo soy partidario de ambos bitcoin y metales, no creo que sea incompatible invertir en ambos, es mas, es recomendable diversificar en todo. Pero macho si por leer este foro de oro no leiste los de bitcoin y te dejaste llevar por la tendencia entonces es que eres una persona muy manipulable como el 90% de los españoles que desgraciadamente están llevando el país a donde esta.


----------



## OBDC (7 Ene 2021)

Mañana entro a repartir un poco, que se que me estáis esperando, pillines....
No le voy a dejar la faena solo a mi fiel escudero @Notrabajo34 
Lamento desilusionarlas pero tengo líos personales de salud, así que esperar un poco. Lo siento.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y si te dicen que no te vayas de putas porque te salen granos ¿qué haces?



Ponerme condon y lavarme con desinfectante la polla en cuanto salga de la habitacion.

Yo tenia geles de esos que me habian costado 75 centimos antes de saber nada del virus, algunos pensaron que los habia comprado como prevencion del virus, tenia geles de esos por todos sitios.

Y si....... escuece algo........... pero 0 infecciones he tenido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de ambos bitcoin y metales, no creo que sea incompatible invertir en ambos, es mas, es recomendable diversificar en todo. Pero macho si por leer este foro de oro no leiste los de bitcoin y te dejaste llevar por la tendencia entonces es que eres una persona muy manipulable como el 90% de los españoles que desgraciadamente están llevando el país a donde esta.



Soy menos manipulable pero no terminaba de ver los bitcoin yo veia mis monedas relucientes y bonitas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mañana entro a repartir un poco, que se que me estáis esperando, pillines....
> No le voy a dejar la faena solo a mi fiel escudero @Notrabajo34
> Lamento desilusionarlas pero tengo líos personales de salud, así que esperar un poco. Lo siento.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Yo solo no doy a basto, recuperate.....


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo solo no doy a basto, recuperate.....



No estoy precisamente "enfermo". Seguí el consejo de usar el oro para follar que tanto me marcó de este hilo, y empecé a ofrecer oro a todas las que se me cruzaban, y solo una choni aceptó pero me pillé sarna y estoy loco rascándome el escroto y no tengo manos para teclear.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ponerme condon y lavarme con desinfectante la polla en cuanto salga de la habitacion.
> 
> Yo tenia geles de esos que me habian costado 75 centimos antes de saber nada del virus, algunos pensaron que los habia comprado como prevencion del virus, tenia geles de esos por todos sitios.
> 
> Y si....... escuece algo........... pero 0 infecciones he tenido.



Desde luego, eres la polla


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Desde luego, eres la polla



No sabes la epoca dorada de marconi o guadalhorce antes de la ruina economica y de las ordenanzas municipales, yo iba y en tres o cuatro dias que me pegaba por esos sitios acababa con medio poligono cepillado, logicamente esos geles eran mis aliados.

Yo hacia ese tipo de turismo, luego empezaron las prohibiciones, las multas............ la gente aplaudia esas decisiones, que se jodan ahora todos, empiezan prohibiendo una cosa ven que la gente aplaude y acaban por prohibir todo, a mi me quitaron mi ilusion que era ir 4 o 5 dias a esos sitios, descansar unos dias y ir a otro......... ahora que se jodan todos que les han prohibido todo, ellos no tenian empatia por mi yo no tengo que tenerla por ellos.

El asador hotel enrrique con habitacion con yacuzzi por menos de 60 euros y tiarrancanas a menos de 40 que aceptaban ir contigo al yacuzzi, en el coche eran 10 o 15.......... aquello era el puto paraiso, nuevas ordenanzas 600 euracos de multa, ruina economica........ todo se junto para joder aquello.

En granada tambien teniamos lo nuestro en la carretera de jaen ahora ya no queda practicamente nada y tambien multas guapas, guadalhorce tambien muerto........... en fin...... ya solo me quedan las criptos para intentar escapar de esto.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Para los que tienen dudas

Lo del bitcoño es muy sencillo de ver.

Hay 3 aspectos a tener en cuenta para su análisis y decidir qué hacer.

1.- Todos sus valores positivos. Como por ejemplo, poderte ir a otro país y trasladar tu dinero a donde quieras sin los problemas típicos. Anonimato, etc. Todos sus aspectos positivos.

2.- El tema de que es altamente especulativo, incierto lo que va a acabar pasando, la inseguridad que se puede presentar y riesgo de perderlo todo, su viabilidad, etc. Todos los contras que conlleva en este mundo de locura.

3.- Si se quiere "jugar" a ganar pasta, correr riesgo de perder lo que tienes invertido, o correr riesgo de perder la oportunidad de hacerte con una gran fortuna si se da el caso, etc.

Entonces, los valores positivos que tiene, se podrán aprovechar siempre. No hace falta entrar a jugar y estar ahí para no perder esa posibilidad o no poder hacerlo en el momento que se quiera.
Volviendo al ejemplo, en un momento dado te quieres largar con la pasta. Conviertes y luego desconviertes.
Con un riesgo mínimo de devaluación que dependerá del momento que uno decidirá para llevarlo a cabo.

Y si uno quiere entrar a jugar para ver si se hace rico, eso ya es otra cosa. Allá cada uno.
Teniendo en cuenta que se puede perder mucho también.
Y eso incluye a quien pueda tener un fortunón en btc al cambio en trolar, y de repente pierda una gran parte. Habrá perdido un fortunón, independientemente de que gran parte fuera beneficio. Ya lo tenía y lo perdió, en ese caso.

O sea, que no hace falta entrar en todo este comecocos y riesgos varios para poder utilizarlo en un momento dado, o en el fututo cuando a uno le interese y viendo cómo están las circunstancias y condiciones en ese momento.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Ene 2021)

Un poquito de proyección para el precio del oro, y ya os dejo con vuestras criptos, putas, mascarillas y geles hidroalcolicos "para las manos",.... para las manossss..
En pleno desarrollo del impulso y sin cambio en el objetivo, 2.300$, aunque mi 50% que queda va a 2000 y poco. 
Salud.!...


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Ene 2021)

Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken per Januar 2021

Estado de las reservas de oro oficiales en noviembre:

Venden:
-Turquia: 20,9 toneladas menos. Los bancos comerciales redujeron posiciones en 10,3 toneladas.
-Mongolia: 2,4 toneladas menos que el mes anterior
-Bielorrusia: 0,1 toneladas menos.

Compran:
-India: 2,8 toneladas
-Qatar: 3,1 toneladas
-Uzbequistan: 8,4 toneladas
-Kazajistan: 3 toneladas
-Ucrania: 0,6 toneladas
-Serbia: 0,2 toneladas
-Malta: 0,1 toneladas
-Egipto: 0,1 toneladas
-Filipinas: 0,1 toneladas

Es curioso que casi todos los países que varían sus reservas casi todos los meses (normalmente para comprar pero a veces también para vender) hacen frontera con Rusia. Por ejemplo Mongolia que batió récord de compras en 2020 pese a que en noviembre vendió:
Mongolian central bank buys record high precious metals - Xinhua | English.news.cn

O bien tradean con oro físico, lo cual no tiene mucho sentido, o bien son pagos en oro o usando oro como colateral. Rusia oficialmente dejo de comprar oro con el comienzo de la pandemia pero su área de influencia no ha dejado de hacerlo. En mi opinión, están utilizando oro como colateral para su comercio bilateral.

_____________

Se hace raro seguir el hilo teniendo en ignorados a los botcoiners habituales, se llena de post sin sentido.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

¿por qué ha parado la cotización?


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2021)

¿La tremenda corrección de hoy se debe tan solo al repunte del dolar?
¿Alguna otra causa? ¿Apetito por el riesgo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para los que tienen dudas
> 
> Lo del bitcoño es muy sencillo de ver.
> 
> Hay 3 aspectos a tener en cuenta para su análisis y decidir qué hacer.




Yo lo veo de una manera interesante, creo que aun podriamos estar a tiempo por mucho que algunos digan que no.

Ya no para hacernos multimillonarios que igual si, pero si para una juvilacion tranquila, lo que se hablaba aqui de la plata aplicada al bitcoin y tal.......

Una cosa si me dejo huella en la cabeza y desde entonces es desde que sigo esto, el comandante baños el de cuarto milenio, dijo que si pensabamos que el satoshi ese era un chino salido de la nada que habia inventado esto que eramos medio subnormales, que esto era algo gordo creado por las elites y algun pais gordo no sabia muy bien con que proposito.

Eso me marco, fue una intervencion pequeña, lo dijo casi como por decir, no tenia intencion, fue solo un pensamiento que lanzo, ese tio es muy listo y sabe muchas cosas que no sabemos, esta metido en temas de inteligencia o eso creo.

Esa fue la señal que me hizo empezar a seguir esto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿por qué ha parado la cotización?



Yo lo que veo es que va para abajo todo no ?

El fin de los disturbios y el nuevo presidente devolveran el oro y la plata abajo ???


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que va para abajo todo no ?
> 
> El fin de los disturbios y el nuevo presidente devolveran el oro y la plata abajo ???



Ha parado en inversoro, en otros sitios parece que ha parado la caída. Con los bitcoin sigo cagándola por cobardica, pero algo de piedra he pillado.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿La tremenda corrección de hoy se debe tan solo al repunte del dolar?
> ¿Alguna otra causa? ¿Apetito por el riesgo?



No lo creo. El dólar ahora es un muñeco pim pam pum. Ahora mismito le están dando. 

Yo creo que es apetito por el riesgo aunque los índices usanos están más o menos neutros. Creo que habrá movimiento algo más fuerte cuando nos acerquemos a la puta investidura del anciano usano. Es más, dada la idiocia colectiva, es posible que tengamos que asistir a una suerte de orgia sin sentido de los teslas y bitcoños.

Pero si que veo posibilidades a medio plazo de movimientos más importantes. Hasta dónde lleguen es la incógnita.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿por qué ha parado la cotización?



No ha parado, supongo que querías decir que porque baja la cotización...

Baja para que las manos fuertes compren a buen precio mientras animan a las gacelas a vender para pasarse al oro 2.0:

Bitcoin could hit US$146,000 as millennials choose crypto over gold, JPMorgan says

Replicado puntualmente por la prensa afín que lleva tiempo calentando el tema:
El bitcoin marca cotización récord por el interés de grandes inversores
¿Es el bitcóin una especie de nuevo oro?

Y replicado en este hilo por los botcoiners que han aparecido últimamente...

_______________

Porque baja el oro justo ahora?

No hay que olvidar que el precio del oro es un tema político en último término. Todos los países consideran al oro un recurso estratégico (al nivel de la energía y el petróleo en el caso de China). Para los bancos involucrados en la formación del precio también lo es: han sido condenados por manipular el mercado y bajar su precio ha sido la obsesión de la fed al ser la competencia directa del dólar que emite.

La reliquia bárbara, el oro 1.0, sigue siendo la base del sistema monetario. Recordemos que Nixon suspendió _*temporalmente*_ la convertibilidad del dólar en oro a un precio fijo. No hay que olvidar que estamos hablando de decisiones políticas. Igual que sólo las altas esferas conocían el fin de la convertibilidad a un precio fijo del dólar en oro con anterioridad a que lo anunciase Nixon, las decisiones sobre una nueva convertibilidad a cambio fijo de las divisas en oro no las sabremos hasta que se anuncien oficialmente.

Del mismo modo, las regulaciones sobre las criptos tienen un carácter político que desde nuestra posición no podemos saber cuándo y cómo lo harán con anterioridad al anuncio oficial. Por ahora, les viene bien darles cancha y publicitarlas.

Respecto a su futuro, el hecho de que China, la mayor "potencia minera" de BTC con cerca del 70% de la validaciones de las transacciones dentro de sus fronteras, no permita su uso y no lo contemple como sustituto del dólar, lo dice todo.


----------



## esseri (8 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todos los países consideran al oro un *recurso estratégico*
> 
> La reliquia bárbara, *el oro 1.0, sigue siendo la base del sistema monetario.*




Me quedo con la prime. El Oro no tiene NADA de sistema monetario. Es Riqueza Real y un standard de ahorro privado, al margen del sistema financiero o monetario, su rol es precisamente k no le afecten esas vainas ( hasta k el físico sea reconocido como tal, desgraciadamente, le afectan otras...pero entiendo k es necesario para el guión de cartas marcadas, ej lo k hay ) .Los banksters lo guardan porque saben la bazofia k es el sistema monetario, financiero, etc.

El Freegold está vigente desde los 70, imo. Falta reconocerlo...pero ya actúa.


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No ha parado, supongo que querías decir que porque baja la cotización...
> 
> Baja para que las manos fuertes compren a buen precio mientras animan a las gacelas a vender para pasarse al oro 2.0:
> 
> ...



Ya que parece que hoy sí que estás dispuesto a hablar de Bitcoin...
Quizá tengas razón con lo de que no hay suficiente capacidad para que todo el mundo pueda salir a la vez de BTC... Sólo que la pelea en vez de salir parece que será para entrar!

Ahora, tratando de dar algo más de valor al hilo, diré que el cierre de la ventanilla de convertibilidad del oro de Nixon afectó al fiat, haciendo caer a muchos estados e hiperendeudando a otros... Y no afectó tanto al oro, que siguió pudiendo comerciarse por otros bienes y servicios, entre ellos otras divisas aunque no fuera a un ratio fijo.


----------



## angel220 (8 Ene 2021)

*Spielzeug*
Estoy al 100% de acuerdo contigo

No hay que olvidar que el precio del oro es un tema político en último término. Todos los países consideran al oro un recurso estratégico (al nivel de la energía y el petróleo en el caso de China). Para los bancos involucrados en la formación del precio también lo es: han sido condenados por manipular el mercado y bajar su precio ha sido la obsesión de la* fed al ser la competencia directa del dólar que emite.*

Desde mediados/finales de Agosto, es una idea que me rondaba la cabeza, no cuadraba nada las bajadas de cotización, achacándolas a las coberturas de acciones (ni sigue cuadrando) a no ser que estuvieran, cuidando el dólar por medio de las bajadas de los MP, ha sido perder el 90 el Indice Dólar y volverse loco, loco todos los MP (para ejemplo hoy mismo), aunque en estos momentos lo tenga mínimamente sobrepasado ese 90 y no dudo que también estén vendiendo físico, para cubrir gastos, no solo papeles.
Y con respecto al bitcoin, mi entender que es una cortina de humo para vender las Monedas Digitales sin mas misterio.
Pero mi lego entender me dice que las bajadas en MP son debidas a lo que has comentado "*fed al ser la competencia directa del dólar que emite.", *no solo las de hoy si no todas las continuadas sin explicación alguna desde agosto donde se debieron quedar sin algún cartucho (el populacho no nos enteramos de nada) a parte de la impresión y había que maquillarla también y en eso siguen y sin esconderse. Un saludo a todos y Feliz Año


----------



## FranMen (8 Ene 2021)

*Según una estimación de The Block Research : La capitalización de mercado del Bitcoin es casi el 7% de la del oro.*
Por ikerm


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No ha parado, supongo que querías decir que porque baja la cotización...
> 
> Baja para que las manos fuertes compren a buen precio mientras animan a las gacelas a vender para pasarse al oro 2.0:
> 
> ...



Me refería a que en inversoro la cotización se convirtió durante unos minutos en una línea horizontal.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que están "moviendo hilos" para que el bitcoin suba, para que la gente entre, para que baje el oro. 
Con el objetivo de pegar un reseteo de los buenos. 
Borrar deudas, saquear los ahorros, dejar a la gente tiritando, imponer el nuevo fiat digital, que dirán que es como el bitcoin pero el bueno y legal.
Pueden sacar cualquier ley de la manga e imponerla. ¿O alguien se piensa que van a soltar el mango de la sartén o dejar que cualquiera sea cocinero?
Y me da que este año no va a ser un año de esos de transición tonta sino que van a haber movidas por todos lados.
Ahora que han retomado el gobierno en usa, van a morder.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo creo que están "moviendo hilos" para que el bitcoin suba, para que la gente entre, para que baje el oro.
> Con el objetivo de pegar un reseteo de los buenos.
> Borrar deudas, saquear los ahorros, dejar a la gente tiritando, imponer el nuevo fiat digital, que dirán que es como el bitcoin pero el bueno y legal.
> Pueden sacar cualquier ley de la manga e imponerla. ¿O alguien se piensa que van a soltar el mango de la sartén o dejar que cualquiera sea cocinero?
> ...



Simplemente puede ser que hay que ser retrasado para tener oro-papel existiendo bitcoin, donde los satoshis son tuyos mientras no reviente internet. Habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta ahora.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Me quedo con la prime. El Oro no tiene NADA de sistema monetario. Es Riqueza Real y un standard de ahorro privado, al margen del sistema financiero o monetario, su rol es precisamente k no le afecten esas vainas ( hasta k el físico sea reconocido como tal, desgraciadamente, le afectan otras...pero entiendo k es necesario para el guión de cartas marcadas, ej lo k hay ) .Los banksters lo guardan porque saben la bazofia k es el sistema monetario, financiero, etc.
> 
> El Freegold está vigente desde los 70, imo. Falta reconocerlo...pero ya actúa.



Eso de que no tiene nada de sistema monetario siendo, como dices a continuación, riqueza real y estándar de ahorro no es posible. 

Al revés, el sistema monetario es imposible que no se base en la riqueza real como estándar de ahorro sobre el que se construye el resto de patrones fiduciarios temporales que son potencialmente infinitos y por tanto sustituibles. El oro es el material-dinero y es insustituible como representación física y tangible de la riqueza. El hecho de que no se deteriore con el paso del tiempo hace el resto.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Simplemente puede ser que hay que ser retrasado para tener oro-papel existiendo bitcoin, donde los satoshis son tuyos mientras no reviente internet. Habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta ahora.



El oro papel más bien lo utilizan para tradear, y con ello también colaboran en mantener el precio spot a ciertos niveles.
La gente que tiene oro papel, no creo que lo anden moviendo, sino que lo tienen para tener oro en ese formato.

Después de los acontecimientos de marzo y otros problemas de abastecimiento físico que hubo, el negocio que se traen quedó en entredicho y está más en el punto de mira. 
A la vez el estirón de btc se ha ido realimentando. Ha habido cierto trasvase. También a las bolsas. 
Con tantos billones de papeles...

Está todo muy loco, mucho casino y poca solidez. Parece un juego de las sillas con pollos sin cabeza correteando de una a otra.
La cosa no invita a hacer experimentos


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El oro papel más bien lo utilizan para tradear, y con ello también colaboran en mantener el precio spot a ciertos niveles.
> La gente que tiene oro papel, no creo que lo anden moviendo, sino que lo tienen para tener oro en ese formato.
> 
> Después de los acontecimientos de marzo y otros problemas de abastecimiento físico que hubo, el negocio que se traen quedó en entredicho y está más en el punto de mira.
> ...



¿Quién puede querer vales de oro imaginario para tradear pudiendo hacerlo con algo que no está en manos de ninguna empresa? No tiene sentido, por eso digo que habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta que es mejor especular con bitcoin.

A ver si regulan ese trapicheo y descubrimos cuál es el verdadero valor de lo que hemos atesorado.


----------



## esseri (8 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso de que no tiene nada de sistema monetario siendo, como dices a continuación, riqueza real y estándar de ahorro no es posible.
> 
> Al revés, el sistema monetario es imposible que no se base en la riqueza real como estándar de ahorro sobre el que se construye el resto de patrones fiduciarios temporales que son potencialmente infinitos y por tanto sustituibles. El oro es el material-dinero y es insustituible como representación física y tangible de la riqueza. El hecho de que no se deteriore con el paso del tiempo hace el resto.




No, nada que ver. Se suben al carro precisamente por ello. El Gold EXPRESA Riqueza, no representa nada. Es Oro. Sólo desligándolo de cualquier sistema monetario puede expresarse en plenitud. FreeGold no habla de dinero, sino de "No-dinero". No sólo no encajaba el Gold en ningún sistema monetario...sino k despreciaba profunda y expresamente la idea. Un "tercero en discordia" , SIEMPRE envilece el Oro.


El refuerzo k cada cual estime oportuno sacar de ese Standard, cosa suya, banksters incluídos. Consecuencias de un elemento único. Pero siempre en segundo plano. Si un sistema monetario quiere basarse en ello, cojonudo y de una lógica aplastante...pero problema suyo.

Si ellos no lo adoptan, otros , probablemente poco amigos de legisladores o administradores de lo público y otros parásitos de ese pelo, lo harán. No será dinero, como no lo son las obras de Arte o los Diamantes...pero transferirán Riqueza, igual k éstos. Para dineros y otras yerbas hay miles de soluciones, a cual más imaginativa. El Oro , sólo Riqueza y Rigor.

Para muestra, un botón : La Camorra Napolitana opera con Liras. Liras k sólo pueden usar entre ellos, son garantía de acuerdos y de obligada aceptación. Nadie puede comprar nada con esos papeles...sólo perpetúan movimientos comerciales de una comunidad privada, a espaldas de cualquier autoridá ajena a ese marco de consenso.

Una vez posibilitados esos movimientos comerciales...llega la hora de buscar el dinero.


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Simplemente puede ser que hay que ser retrasado para tener oro-papel existiendo bitcoin, donde los satoshis son tuyos mientras no reviente internet. Habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta ahora.



Por norma general si es de retrasados, pero hay estrategias como esta que pueden venir muy bien, dejo el enlace al video
Grabación del webinar sobre estrategias con metales preciosos


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Quién puede querer vales de oro imaginario para tradear pudiendo hacerlo con algo que no está en manos de ninguna empresa? No tiene sentido, por eso digo que habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta que es mejor especular con bitcoin.
> 
> A ver si regulan ese trapicheo y descubrimos cuál es el verdadero valor de lo que hemos atesorado.



Mueven mucho dinero tradeando con oro, con apalancamiento y luego al final no se cambia por físico. Llevan muchos años así. Los que saben y tienen pasta y medios seguro que sacan su pasta.
El bitcoin mueve menos, lleva menos tiempo, está basado en algo que "a saber" lo sólido que es, etc. No se presta a ello igual. Aunque también hay gente que tradea pero más bien en periodos largos, cuando pega una gran bajada, etc.
La mayoría de los que tienen btc lo tienen para mantenerlo, más que para tradear, quieren que se revalorice.
Son diferentes. Al btc no lo veo para tradear como al oro. De hecho creo que ha sido así hasta ahora, ... por lo que he leído por ahí ;/
Y lo del oro papel, es porque lo permiten, porque les interesa ... un casino más, una herramienta más


----------



## Desconocido (8 Ene 2021)

Que jodíos, van a dejar el precio colgando el fin de semana para acojonar. Se admiten apuestas: ¿Rebote o más martillazos el lunes?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Quién puede querer vales de oro imaginario para tradear pudiendo hacerlo con algo que no está en manos de ninguna empresa? No tiene sentido, por eso digo que habrá mucha gente dándose cuenta que es mejor especular con bitcoin.
> 
> A ver si regulan ese trapicheo y descubrimos cuál es el verdadero valor de lo que hemos atesorado.



Yo creo que aun van a haber movimientos para que entremos los ultimos, esta va a ser la ultima oportunidad, van a meter miedo para que todo el mundo venda todo, luego tras de eso se sabra la verdad si el que tiene bitcoin lo ha perdido todo o es multimillonario.

Tambien creo que va a ser la ultima oportunidad de sacarse una buena tajada, hablo de mucho dinero, por que van a menear bien el arbol antes de dejarlo a 0 o antes de subirlo al infinito.

Lo que hemos visto en los ultimos años de bajadas y subidas brutales lo vamos a volver a ver en estos dias a camara rapida.


----------



## Muttley (8 Ene 2021)

Todo en orden 
El Brent arriba un 2,92%
El Oro y la plata un 3,5% y un 7% abajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ene 2021)

Desconocido dijo:


> Que jodíos, van a dejar el precio colgando el fin de semana para acojonar. Se admiten apuestas: ¿Rebote o más martillazos el lunes?



Esto lo bajan y a partir del lunes no se si se vienen encierros gordos por todos sitios ahora que pasa la navidad, veremos haber si no nos espera otro invierno encerrados.

Yo ahora estoy haciendo lo que dicen los de los videos de las criptos haber si corrijen y sigo entrando mas, si al final es dinero tirado a la basura me hago a la idea de que era dinero gratis de mis alquileres y si pego el pelotazo pues me voy a thaylandia.


----------



## racional (9 Ene 2021)

El oro se ha convertido en un gigante de $10 billones, que haber como puede subir eso, solo para que se doblara de precio tendría que irse a $20 billones. En cambio Bitcoin solo pesa $0,67 billones, es ágil. Porque creeís que sube tanto. El oro para la gente normal, ahora mismo lo veo una pérdida de tiempo, que encima paga unas enormes comisiones por comprarlo y venderlo.


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> El oro se ha convertido en un gigante de $10 billones, que haber como puede subir eso, solo para que se doblara de precio tendría que irse a $20 billones. En cambio Bitcoin solo pesa $0,67 billones, es ágil. Porque creeís que sube tanto. El oro para la gente normal, ahora mismo lo veo una pérdida de tiempo, que encima paga unas enormes comisiones por comprarlo y venderlo.



Para el que quiera reservar y no especular, por ejemplo. Me da lo mismo ser gente normal, no quiero mis pocos huevos en una cesta impresa o perder la mitad por volatilidad.


----------



## racional (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Para el que quiera reservar y no especular, por ejemplo. Me da lo mismo ser gente normal, no quiero mis pocos huevos en una cesta impresa o perder la mitad por volatilidad.



En esta vida nada se preserva. Algunos hablais como si fuerais inmortales. Y la vida cambia cada día.


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> En esta vida nada se preserva. Algunos hablais como si fuerais inmortales. Y la vida cambia cada día.



El fiat desde luego no se preserva muy bien, e inmortales no, pero algunos tenemos hijos.


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y que lo digas!! Hasta a Romanillo se le nota!!!



Que te han traído los reyes magos ?


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Que te han traído los reyes magos ?



A mi me han traído una brasileña, escríbeme si quieres numero, una loba, esta hasta el viernes que viene me ha dicho.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> El oro se ha convertido en un gigante de $10 billones, que haber como puede subir eso, solo para que se doblara de precio tendría que irse a $20 billones. En cambio Bitcoin solo pesa $0,67 billones, es ágil. Porque creeís que sube tanto. El oro para la gente normal, ahora mismo lo veo una pérdida de tiempo, que encima paga unas enormes comisiones por comprarlo y venderlo.



¿ Por qué no haces honor a tu avatar y publicas sobre criptos en los hilos de criptos ?


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2021)

Parece que los ciclos son de 10 años clavados.






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿ Por qué no haces honor a tu avatar y publicas sobre criptos en los hilos de criptos ?



Escapa totalmente a mi comprensión por qué cada dos por tres tiene que aparecer por aquí algún pelma para decirnos que abandonemos el oro y compremos bitcoin. Es como si necesitaran reafirmarse o algo. Porque, como no ando por los hilos de criptos, no sé si existen sus equivalentes f-oreros que van allí a dar la murga con la historia contraria, pero ya lo dudo.


----------



## BitJoros (10 Ene 2021)

Pues yo sinceramente creo que hay que tener la santa tríada : Metales, Cryptos y Acciones.

También es importante tener una buena reserva de alimentos, medicamentos y plomo para defenderse.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Pues yo ya os digo la verdad, nos timan con todo, somos gilipollas todos, es mi opinion.

Empezando por mi el primero de todos.

Pero dentro de que somos mas subnormales imposible si con cuatro mierdas de estas que compramos nos da para las putas aunque sea como es mi caso pues mira........... ya es mas que nada.

Habra que aprobechar todos los resquicios que haya para rascar lo que se pueda,

Hoy me han contado una historia y estoy viviendolo estos dias en propia persona, esto de las critos es muy dificil, ves que una moneda te sube una pasta y ya no sabes que cojones hacer, empiezas a ver que baja y vendes, igual al rato vuelve a subir y te quedas con cara de tonto o igual se desploma del todo.

Parecido a los metales pero en plan mas chungo y rapido, es como lo de los metales a velocidad de vertigo.


Me han contado la historia de hoy, me dicen no hables de criptos con este o se levanta y se va.......... cuando se ha ido digo por que no se puede hablar delante del sobre criptos ??? Pues tenia muchisimos bitcoin, alcanzaron una suma equivalente al cochazo que el queria y dijo a la mierda mi cochazo, el tio saltando de alegria, se habia sacado su mercedes de no se cuantos millones por la puta cara........ su sueño gratis y salido de la nada.

Cuando vio la subida vertical que tuvo el bitcoin ya nunca pudo vivir tranquilo, casi se queda calvo tirandose de los pelos.

Claro viendo estos dias mi corta experiencia en este mundo quizas yo tambien habria cogido el coche pero posiblemente muchos de vosotros igualmente lo habriais hecho y ahora estariais igual de jodidos.


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ene 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Escapa totalmente a mi comprensión por qué cada dos por tres tiene que aparecer por aquí algún pelma para decirnos que abandonemos el oro y compremos bitcoin. Es como si necesitaran reafirmarse o algo. Porque, como no ando por los hilos de criptos, no sé si existen sus equivalentes f-oreros que van allí a dar la murga con la historia contraria, pero ya lo dudo.



La clave es algún, en singular. Que parecen varios pero no lo son. Y que pululan por el cuadrante sureste de la península.


----------



## Manzano1 (10 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> La clave es algún, en singular. Que parecen varios pero no lo son. Y que pululan por el cuadrante sureste de la península.



Son como el demonio, tentandote todo el rato para que vendas a tu padre (el oro) y a tu madre (la plata)


----------



## BitJoros (10 Ene 2021)

Yo hasta hace dos dias no daba un duro por las cryptos, solo pensaba en lo físico (Oro,Plata)

Pero luego ves hacia donde va el mundo y piensas que con esa mentalidad te vas a quedar en el pasado...rollo cuando veias a tus padres jugar a los marcianitos de su epoca por que lo nuevo no le gusta.

Alguno a visto Ready Player One? 
Es una frikada pero pienso que el dia de mañana sera inevitablemente así.

Estará el que sea rico digitalmente y el que sea rico físicamente, ambas cosas serán importantes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Yo hasta hace dos dias no daba un duro por las cryptos, solo pensaba en lo físico (Oro,Plata)
> 
> Pero luego ves hacia donde va el mundo y piensas que con esa mentalidad te vas a quedar en el pasado...rollo cuando veias a tus padres jugar a los marcianitos de su epoca por que lo nuevo no le gusta.
> 
> ...



Yo igual que tu, pero parece que han entrado en barrena, vamos a ver que pasa hoy, esta la cosa emocionante.


El caso es que si las criptos caen auguro que va a pasar lo mismo con nuestros metales, en el fondo eso es bueno para todos, podremos comprar criptos y metales a precios mas bajos que los anteriormente vistos.


----------



## Harkkonen (10 Ene 2021)

Las Cryptos están muy bien para especular, punto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Las Cryptos están muy bien para especular, punto




Vas a ver las bajadas mañana del oro y de la plata, algo ocurre que no entiendo, va a bajar todo.

Igual esto es buena señal aunque nuestros metales valgan menos.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vas a ver las bajadas mañana del oro y de la plata, algo ocurre que no entiendo, va a bajar todo.
> 
> Igual esto es buena señal aunque nuestros metales valgan menos.



Ojalá, así compraremos más.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Yo hasta hace dos dias no daba un duro por las cryptos, solo pensaba en lo físico (Oro,Plata)
> 
> Pero luego ves hacia donde va el mundo y piensas que con esa mentalidad te vas a quedar en el pasado...rollo cuando veias a tus padres jugar a los marcianitos de su epoca por que lo nuevo no le gusta.
> 
> ...



3 de enero del 21, 17 mensajes.
Una fuente fiable de spam, al ignore.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Pues yo sinceramente creo que hay que tener la santa tríada : Metales, Cryptos y Acciones.
> 
> También es importante tener una buena reserva de alimentos, medicamentos y plomo para defenderse.




Pues sí. Así en algo acertaremos seguro. Lo que pasa es que el oro ahora lo veo barato y las cryptos caras. Pero si corrigen algo si me metería un poco más.


----------



## BitJoros (10 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> 3 de enero del 21, 17 mensajes.
> Una fuente fiable de spam, al ignore.



Claro, porque ahora se tienen que racionar los mensajes al gusto del subnormal de turno. 

Payaso.


----------



## protocolocon (11 Ene 2021)

Bueno BTC-20% quizás empiecen a dejar en paz este hilo por un tiempo


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ene 2021)

Aunque no habla de oro, interesante artículo comparando la década 1940 con 2020:

The Hindsight Depression


----------



## Martes i13 (11 Ene 2021)

Si las criptos son el futuro, pues vaya futuro nos espera...... que Dios nos pille confesados!!!!!, suben y bajan de la noche a la mañana, hoy tienes 100 mañana 50 pasado 200....., servirán para especular si te dejan, o es que alguien metería hay su ahorros, y eso de que sirve para escapar del control fiscal etc, es MENTIRA, es decir ahora te compras un piso con criptos y ya esta....., pues NO ES ASÍ, al día siguiente Hacienda te va a decir que les digas con que le has pagado y si les dices que con mil euros que metiste en criptos te has sacado 300.000 te van ha decir que les pagues el incremento patrimonial de 300.000 menos 1000, es decir te van a crujir como es de ley y normal!!!! o pagamos todos o no paga nadie.
Y eso sin contar toda la inseguridad que tiene su compra, tenencia, y venta..... todos sabemos que las redes están llenas de fraudes manipulaciones y engaños..... y eso si sabemos a quien compramos y que es lo que compramos, estoy seguro que más de uno se cree que tiene criptos y realmente no tienen NADA.
Yo creo que con las criptos los manipuladores con poder van a desplumar a muchos....las empiezan a inflan así atraer al rebaño a comprar cuando han subido los manipuladores recogen beneficios y caen los precios, al día siguiente la misma jugada..... y así sucesivamente......
Os cuento mi experiencia, no creo en las criptos, pero como miembro del rebaño y atraído por las subidas he intentado comprar.... me he registrado en "Kra.....en" (No quiero poner el nombre completo) y después de varios días y de volverme loco a claves comprobaciones...etc....etc por fin me registraron, transferí 10 E para probar y han pasado varios días y mi dinero todavía no ha llegado, cada día que entro me dicen que estoy entrando de un dispositivo nuevo (Cosa que no es cierto) y me reenvían mas contraseñas para verificar mi identidad... o sea un aburrimiento, y para colmo esta tarde al intentar entrar me sale el "Error 500...", por otro lado me dicen esta pagina o entidad esta colapsada..... es decir que sus usuarios no podemos operar ni comprar ni vender..... Viva la seguridad!!!! Esto es el futuro maravilloso de las criptos que van a resolver los problemas del mundo mundial...????? 

De cualquier manera los metales creo que se colocaran en su sitio y nos darán muy positivas sorpresas.
Saludos, y que acertemos en nuestras decisiones!!!


----------



## Ferenczyg (12 Ene 2021)

Lo del dispositivo nuevo es por la ip dinamica de las operadoras.

Lo otro es una buena noticia, gracias a tu actitud vigilante, tan solo por el modico precio de 10€ ya sabes que kra...en no es de fiar o no es eficiente. Ojala pudieramos saberlo tan barato de otros vendedores ya sea de metal bitcoño o promociones inmobiliarias...


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vas a ver las bajadas mañana del oro y de la plata, algo ocurre que no entiendo, va a bajar todo.
> 
> Igual esto es buena señal aunque nuestros metales valgan menos.



Y esas bajadas del oro se trasladan automáticamente a las tiendas que venden oro por ej?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y esas bajadas del oro se trasladan automáticamente a las tiendas que venden oro por ej?




No en las tiendas no se reflejan tan rapido, algo bajan si pero no todo lo que debieran almenos desde que empezo la pandemia han aumentado margenes muchisimo, si quieres comprar oro en el foro salen buenas ventas y suele ser gente buena, no quiere decir que algun dia no salga algun pajarraco que desplume al que pille pero mi experiencia es positiva en compras y ventas.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y esas bajadas del oro se trasladan automáticamente a las tiendas que venden oro por ej?



No. Ni de coña es inmediato.


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No. Ni de coña es inmediato.



Los que controláis del tema porque yo estoy pez total, me recomendáis esperar o comprariais en este momento?


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2021)

Vaya, parece que empezaron a ponerle vallas al campo. No hace mucho lo comentaba. Golpe a las monedas digitales y empezamos a tocar joyas y arte. ......
En breve tocará pagar por el alijo de bitcoin y de oro no declarado.
Veo en breve avalancha de oficializacion de las himbersiones fuera del control fiscal y venta para pagar las plusvalías obtenidas, que si no se declararon en su día pueden ser consideradas al 100% sobre el total del patrimonio.

Ley de blanqueo: Bancos, notarios, fondos y abogados obligados a revelar los clientes con bitcoin

No se podrá mover ni tener nada sin el control fiscal.

La única himbersion que seguirá subiendo será el plomo en cápsulas. Y las latas de atún.
Ya nos dijeron, serán felices sin nada 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Los que controláis del tema porque yo estoy pez total, me recomendáis esperar o comprariais en este momento?



¿ En papel o en Físico ?
¿ Para especular ?
¿ Como reserva de valor ?


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿ En papel o en Físico ?
> ¿ Para especular ?
> ¿ Como reserva de valor ?



Físico.
Es para meter unos pocos ahorros de mis hijos y algo mío, que casi prefiero tenerlos ahí y no en el banco.
Como mucho unos 6000€


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ene 2021)

Por favor alguien me puede indicar el cierre del ultimo dia de 2020 de oro y de plata, hay algo que no me cuadra...


----------



## Tichy (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Físico.
> Es para meter unos pocos ahorros de mis hijos y algo mío, que casi prefiero tenerlos ahí y no en el banco.
> Como mucho unos 6000€



Para comprar físico cualquier momento es bueno pues nadie le va a saber predecir cual es el mejor momento. 
Dicha esta perogrullada, lo más sensato sería no comprar de golpe e ir promediando en varias compras durante varios meses. 
Hay varios criterios, el mío sería hacer compras de monedas pequeñas (soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, vrenelis, etc.) en tandas de menos de 1000 euros, por aquello de la discreción. 
Pero no se fie de mí, lea mucho, que en estos foros hay mucha información, aprenda a distinguir gente con criterio (la mayoría) de intoxicadores y cantamañanas y decida por sí mismo.


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Para comprar físico cualquier momento es bueno pues nadie le va a saber predecir cual es el mejor momento.
> Dicha esta perogrullada, lo más sensato sería no comprar de golpe e ir promediando en varias compras durante varios meses.
> Hay varios criterios, el mío sería hacer compras de monedas pequeñas (soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, vrenelis, etc.) en tandas de menos de 1000 euros, por aquello de la discreción.
> Pero no se fie de mí, lea mucho, que en estos foros hay mucha información, aprenda a distinguir gente con criterio (la mayoría) de intoxicadores y cantamañanas y decida por sí mismo.



Y serìa mejor comprar lingotes o monedas?
Cuales salen mejor de precio?


----------



## Tichy (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y serìa mejor comprar lingotes o monedas?
> Cuales salen mejor de precio?



Lo primero creo que ya le he dicho cual es mi criterio. 
Para lo segundo, insisto, no se crea lo que le digamos, búsquelo usted mismo. 
Puede empezar con un buscador que ha desarrollado un forero, lavetadeoro.com y si quiere profundizar, el buscador básico en el país UE con más mercado, Alemania, es gold.de. 
No se fie solo del precio, claro está, busque referencias de las tiendas en estos hilos. 
No es un camino fácil que se despache en tres líneas. No hace falta ser un experto, pero hay que currárselo un poco.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Para comprar físico cualquier momento es bueno pues nadie le va a saber predecir cual es el mejor momento.
> Dicha esta perogrullada, lo más sensato sería no comprar de golpe e ir promediando en varias compras durante varios meses.
> Hay varios criterios, el mío sería hacer compras de monedas pequeñas (soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, vrenelis, etc.) en tandas de menos de 1000 euros, por aquello de la discreción.
> Pero no se fie de mí, lea mucho, que en estos foros hay mucha información, aprenda a distinguir gente con criterio (la mayoría) de intoxicadores y cantamañanas y decida por sí mismo.



Yo también compro monedas pequeñas tipo napoleones y soberanos. En mi caso porque pienso que cuando llegue el día de vender (y presumiendo que el precio del oro siga subiendo de forma sostenida) siempre será más discreto vender 6 ó 7 gramos de oro que onzas enteras.


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Lo primero creo que ya le he dicho cual es mi criterio.
> Para lo segundo, insisto, no se crea lo que le digamos, búsquelo usted mismo.
> Puede empezar con un buscador que ha desarrollado un forero, lavetadeoro.com y si quiere profundizar, el buscador básico en el país UE con más mercado, Alemania, es gold.de.
> No se fie solo del precio, claro está, busque referencias de las tiendas en estos hilos.
> No es un camino fácil que se despache en tres líneas. No hace falta ser un experto, pero hay que currárselo un poco.



Muchas gracias.
Hay tanta información que no sé muy bien por donde empezar ni desde que momento es bueno leer.
Pero me informaré, soy buscador nato de info!


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

[


fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Yo también compro monedas pequeñas tipo napoleones y soberanos. En mi caso porque pienso que cuando llegue el día de vender (y presumiendo que el precio del oro siga subiendo de forma sostenida) siempre será más discreto vender 6 ó 7 gramos de oro que onzas enteras.



Discreto por si las requisan, quieres decir?
Y si se compran onzas más pequeñas de hasta 10 gr o menos(de 5 x ej)que también las veo en tiendas, qué te parece?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> [
> 
> Discreto por si las requisan, quieres decir?
> Y si se compran onzas más pequeñas de hasta 10 gr o menos(de 5 x ej)que también las veo en tiendas, qué te parece?



Es imposible predecir qué pasará en el futuro, pero cuanto mayor sea el volumen de la transacción, más llamará la atención a todos los efectos.

Mejor pasar desapercibidos. Por si un día les da por confiscar oro o crear un impuesto sobre el oro, qué se yo...

Es cierto, hay monedas aún más pequeñas. 1/10 onza (3'1 g) e incluso pandas chinos de 1 g. Lo que pasa es que cuanto más pequeñas más alto es el precio sobre spot.

Pero como te han dicho antes, mejor leer y aprender sobre el tema antes de tomar decisiones. Yo no soy nadie, en este foro hay gente que sabe mucho más que yo.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Físico.
> Es para meter unos pocos ahorros de mis hijos y algo mío, que casi prefiero tenerlos ahí y no en el banco.
> Como mucho unos 6000€



Monedas, bullion. Cualquier momento es bueno. Tus hijos te lo agradecerán. Compras y te olvidas de la cotización.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Por favor alguien me puede indicar el cierre del ultimo dia de 2020 de oro y de plata, hay algo que no me cuadra...



Oro: XAU/USD




Plata: XAG/USD


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Ene 2021)

Si es para conservar ahorro simplemente, sin “Max Mad” ni colapso, ni para cuando “panda el cúnico”, únicamente ahorrar una pequeña cantidad en otro formato. Lo más líquido, con menos premium, lo más sencillo de autentificar para un neófito, lo que todo el mundo conoce y es más fácil de comprar y vender, serían 4 krugerrand. Cómpralo en tienda con factura, y cuando te canses de tu oro o necesites la pasta, lo podrás convertir en FIAT de nuevo pagando tú impuesto correspondiente sobre la ganancia, si la hubiera, y a correr. Ahora, cuidado que esto engancha, y cuando tengas ese oro amonedado en la mano, tus nuevas Onzas te pedirán compañía...


----------



## Momo L (13 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Es imposible predecir qué pasará en el futuro, pero cuanto mayor sea el volumen de la transacción, más llamará la atención a todos los efectos.
> 
> Mejor pasar desapercibidos. Por si un día les da por confiscar oro o crear un impuesto sobre el oro, qué se yo...
> 
> ...



Gracias. Cualquier ayuda es buena para un pulpo perdido en un garaje!


----------



## Tichy (13 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si es para conservar ahorro simplemente, sin “Max Mad” ni colapso, ni para cuando “panda el cúnico”, únicamente ahorrar una pequeña cantidad en otro formato. Lo más líquido, con menos premium, lo más sencillo de autentificar para un neófito, lo que todo el mundo conoce y es más fácil de comprar y vender, serían 4 krugerrand. Cómpralo en tienda con factura, y cuando te canses de tu oro o necesites la pasta, lo podrás convertir en FIAT de nuevo pagando tú impuesto correspondiente sobre la ganancia, si la hubiera, y a correr. Ahora, cuidado que esto engancha, y cuando tengas ese oro amonedado en la mano, tus nuevas Onzas te pedirán compañía...



Para no complicarse, seguramente la mejor opción. 
Luego, cada cual que valore si prefiere complicarse.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Zapatero vendio el oro que teniamos para comprar bitcoin.


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Oro: XAU/USD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 542800
> 
> ...



Gracias....


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (14 Ene 2021)

podriais recomendarme algún etf basado en ORO fiable?


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Gracias....



Qué es lo que no te cuadra?


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Qué es lo que no te cuadra?



Apuntes manuales que tome mal, aparte de los graficos tomo cierres manualmente, y tenia varios mal....


----------



## jorlau (14 Ene 2021)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> podriais recomendarme algún etf basado en ORO fiable?



Con broker europeo uso el PHAU

Con broker americano uso el GLD

Pero no dejan de ser oro-papel.


----------



## estanflacion (14 Ene 2021)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> podriais recomendarme algún etf basado en ORO fiable?



UBSETF GOLD H-CHF 
ETF Product Detail
*Descripción del fondo*

El fondo invierte en oro físico en forma de barras estándar de entre 1 gramo y 12,5 kilogramos (alrededor de 400 oz). El oro se guarda en una bóveda de alta seguridad de Suiza.
Precio del oro LBMA con cobertura en CHF 
Derecho a canjear oro físico


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Me suelo guiar por sensaciones.

En bitcoin ya solo estan entrando los mas lerdos, hoy todo el mundo nervioso, he recibido varias llamadas de gente que siempre van a la deriva del viento que escuchen.

Le van a meter un petardazo al bitcoin que se va a escuchar hasta en siveria, podria equivocarme pero no.............

Cuando le metan el pinchazo es posible que el oro suba durante unos dias.

Aunque sea imposible estoy viendo ciertos patrones que me llevan a pesar a titulo personal que a esta nueva burbuja del bitcoin le quedan dias.


----------



## Costa2439 (15 Ene 2021)

Hola, conoceis alguna pagina fiable donde se puedan comprar monedas de oro y plata con btc?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (15 Ene 2021)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Hola, conoceis alguna pagina fiable donde se puedan comprar monedas de oro y plata con btc?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Ciode.


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me suelo guiar por sensaciones.
> 
> En bitcoin ya solo estan entrando los mas lerdos, hoy todo el mundo nervioso, he recibido varias llamadas de gente que siempre van a la deriva del viento que escuchen.
> 
> ...



No estas bien informado.
Ahora mismo en BTC están comprando los institucionales.
Y están soltando las típicas noticias negativas para que la gente no entre porque hay escasez de Bitcoin.
Y si todo el mundo compra se agota en semanas.


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2021)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> podriais recomendarme algún etf basado en ORO fiable?



No hay ninguno fiable.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> No estas bien informado.
> Ahora mismo en BTC están comprando los institucionales.
> Y están soltando las típicas noticias negativas para que la gente no entre porque hay escasez de Bitcoin.
> Y si todo el mundo compra se agota en semanas.




Si las instituciones quieren comprar no te enteras hasta que ya les de igual por que se hayan cargado bien, eso va a petar pero bien y rapido. es mas si las institucioenes lo quieren ellas mismas se encargaran de petarlo para coger mas abajo.

Estos dias como locos varios amigos que tengo en el cuerpo, gente con estudios que se piensan que con 10000 euros se van a hacer ricos, otros mas tiesos que con 200 euros les va a dar para forrarse.

Van a perder practicamente todo en cuanto caiga en picado y tendran que esperar otros 5 o 6 años para poder coger lo que invirtieron, aqui trinca dinero el que entra abajo no los que entran ahora, salvo que entren a saco, no les importe perder todo y tampoco les importe tener que esperar unos años, la recolecta en esta ocasion ya esta hecha, no se va a poder seguir inflando mucho mas.


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si las instituciones quieren comprar no te enteras hasta que ya les de igual por que se hayan cargado bien, eso va a petar pero bien y rapido. es mas si las institucioenes lo quieren ellas mismas se encargaran de petarlo para coger mas abajo.
> 
> Estos dias como locos varios amigos que tengo en el cuerpo, gente con estudios que se piensan que con 10000 euros se van a hacer ricos, otros mas tiesos que con 200 euros les va a dar para forrarse.
> 
> Van a perder practicamente todo en cuanto caiga en picado y tendran que esperar otros 5 o 6 años para poder coger lo que invirtieron, aqui trinca dinero el que entra abajo no los que entran ahora, salvo que entren a saco, no les importe perder todo y tampoco les importe tener que esperar unos años, la recolecta en esta ocasion ya esta hecha, no se va a poder seguir inflando mucho mas.



Pues si no se puede inflar más, menos el oro, que tiene un mcap 26 veces mayor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Pues si no se puede inflar más, menos el oro, que tiene un mcap 26 veces mayor.




Tampoco estoy defendiendo en mis entradas que el oro vaya a subir al infinito en un futuro reciente.

Yo digo que va a bajar algo salvo acontecimientos raros, oros y bitcoins solo han subido por estos tiempos estraños en los que estamos.

Pero el oro es mas estable que el bitcoin y no tiene cientos de miles de personajes diciendo al vecino que ellos tienen oro y que o compran o no podran subir al tren, muy al contrario se callan para que nadie sepa que lo tienen, el bitcoin es todo lo contrario el que tiene lo va diciendo a todo el mundo, entre el bajon del domingo pasado, patrones de comportamiento que estoy viendo que me indican que se va para abajo y esta semana todos mis conocidos comprando se me quitaron las ganas de comprar almenos de momento, cuando este mas abajo si comprare.

Me parece que ya lo dije pero tengo un amigo que se sube siempre al tren en cuanto le dicen que se va a hacer rico, pero el tio cambia de opinion de un dia para otro de forma rapida.

Hace un par de años se vino conmigo a madrid y fuimos a degussa, en aquel entonces tenian sobre spot de un par de euros mas por gramo de oro y ni eso........... asi que merecia la pena comprar alli y no a particulares.

Se compro el tio un lingote de 20 y otro de una onza, ademas compro esto ya en otro sitio 1kg y pico de plata a 50 centimos gramo.

Pego un bajon de unos pocos euros y ya estaba nervioso diciendome que vaya mierda de inversion, que eso eran pollas, que menuda ruina......

El resultado fue que los 50 gramos son ahora mios y el kg de plata se lo llevo un amigo, 1160 y algo y unos 720 el de 20 gramos me los vendio, le di lo que habia pagado por ellos.

Este amigo me llama esta semana todo convencido diciendome que habia comprado ethereum y litecoin, ese fue el indicativo final de salir corriendo de eso, este compro sus ethereum a 750 el lunes, en cuanto bajen a 700 estara agobiado, echando sudores, sufriendo, en cuanto bajen a 650 esta vendiendo, eso si le da tiempo por que no sabe ni como funciona lo que ha comprado y alomejor cuando llegue a la casa del trabajo esta ya en 400


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> No estas bien informado.
> Ahora mismo en BTC están comprando los institucionales.
> Y están soltando las típicas noticias negativas para que la gente no entre porque hay escasez de Bitcoin.
> Y si todo el mundo compra se agota en semanas.



¿Los institucionales a 30.000 y con un índice de sentimiento del 95? 




¿Ha entrado el Bitcoin en una criptoburbuja?

Hala, al ignore por seguir dando la chapa con el BTC y además con información falsa.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tienes idea a que se debe?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Platinum Prices Still 'Rocking', Now With More Hydrogen In The Tank | Investing.com UK


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Acabo de vender mis bitcoins y ya me he quedado tranquilo, y eso que no tenía.

La cosa tiene una pinta fatal. Dudo mucho que alguien que tenga ahí un buen pellizco sin ser rico pueda estar tan tranquilo.
Otra cosa es que vivas en Venezuela y de perdidos al río, pero llevando una vida normalita en un país todavía no derruido son ganas.

Supongo que la mayoría de los que hablan por los foros en realidad habrán invertido poca cantidad, por lo que tampoco se juegan gran cosa.


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis bitcoins y ya me he quedado tranquilo, y eso que no tenía.
> 
> La cosa tiene una pinta fatal. Dudo mucho que alguien que tenga ahí un buen pellizco sin ser rico pueda estar tan tranquilo.
> Otra cosa es que vivas en Venezuela y de perdidos al río, pero llevando una vida normalita en un país todavía no derruido son ganas.
> ...



Pues han conseguido que te deshagas de ellos. Ahora los comprará el fondo Grayscale. Y tu verás como sigue subiendo desde fuera. Es que no veis que nos están intentando manipular. Y esto no es algo nuevo. No quieren que la gente acumule BTC. Para comprarlo ellos.


----------



## Me_opongo (15 Ene 2021)

Hace tiempo que se habló de sí convenía separar lo de las criptos y el oro.

Y creo que alguien dijo que había hilos específicos para las criptos y otros pensaban algo como que eran asuntos muy similares o algo así, o que al que interesaba una cosa le solía interesar la otra...

Me gustaría que lo separáseis. Es una súplica que no espero que vaya a ser ni tenida en cuenta, la verdad.

Cada vez que veo la palabra “Bitcoin” y similares, mi cerebro me dice “Filesa”. Parece ya como una jugarreta mental irracional, pero tan real y casi tan repetitiva como la respiración automática, inconsciente...

Ya sé que no. Ya sé que de criptos es que no tengo ni puñetera idea, ni ganas, la verdad.

Y sí, veo los precios, las subidas, las bajadas, los momentos brutales para haber entrado... hago sin querer cálculos mentales de unos segundos de lo que tendría, porque salirme me habría salido...

Ya, ya sé que en x tiempo estará a 300k, o a 1M, o a... 
Y yo habré seguido fuera. Aún sabiendo o creyendo que no ha habido inversión más apabullantemente alcista.

Así que aunque sé que es clamar en el desierto, me gustaría ver el precio del BTC y sus asuntos sólo de pascuas a ramos y no tenerlo hasta en la sopa.

Es solo un desahogo, ahora podéis seguir haciendo lo que os plazca.

Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Ene 2021)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hace tiempo que se habló de sí convenía separar lo de las criptos y el oro.
> 
> Y creo que alguien dijo que había hilos específicos para las criptos y otros pensaban algo como que eran asuntos muy similares o algo así, o que al que interesaba una cosa le solía interesar la otra...
> 
> ...



Mi apoyo. Yo ya lo expresé hace unas semanas. Se podrían crear hilos mixtos en los que debatir los joros contra bitcoños. Pero aquí se pierde la esencia. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Pues han conseguido que te deshagas de ellos. Ahora los comprará el fondo Grayscale. Y tu verás como sigue subiendo desde fuera. Es que no veis que nos están intentando manipular. Y esto no es algo nuevo. No quieren que la gente acumule BTC. Para comprarlo ellos.



Que los compre quien quiera.
Los peces gordos no cuentan. Esos compran de todo a precio de papelito regalao, no se pueden tener en cuenta como guía para lo que a uno le puede interesar.
El btc ahora mismo es un juego para intentar sacar pasta, o bien en el futuro esperando a que llegue a la Luna, o bien tradeando en las subidas y bajadas. También habrá quien lo utilice con la intención de que su dinero no se disipe. Y también habrá quien lo utilice para evitar impuestos, etc.

Todo tiene sus riesgos. No podemos estar vivos y no asumir que podemos morir.

Habrá quien los vea subir desde fuera, y puede que luego los vea caer. Lo importante será no ponerse debajo.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hace tiempo que se habló de sí convenía separar lo de las criptos y el oro.
> 
> Y creo que alguien dijo que había hilos específicos para las criptos y otros pensaban algo como que eran asuntos muy similares o algo así, o que al que interesaba una cosa le solía interesar la otra...
> 
> ...





Tolagu dijo:


> Mi apoyo. Yo ya lo expresé hace unas semanas. Se podrían crear hilos mixtos en los que debatir los joros contra bitcoños. Pero aquí se pierde la esencia. Es mi humilde opinión.



Estamos de acuerdo, pero también hay que pensar que la libertad de opinión es interesante y productiva.
Otra cosa es el hooliganeo y pesadez sin aportar nada, falta de respeto, etc.

Pero creo que no se podrá evitar que surjan en estos hilos, temas relacionados dependiendo de cómo vayan los vientos, el momento actual, etc.
Otro día será otro tema el que se colará y creará comentarios y respuestas.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el btc está ahora en boca de todos, ha pegado una subida grande y eso les ha dado alas de pensar que no es una burbuja porque como ha subido y bajado y vuelto a subir y el suelo es creciente, y resto de argumentos,... pues hay comentarios, pero bueno, quedémonos con los comentarios y aportaciones informativas sanas.

Si os vale de algo yo creo que va a pegar un petardazo y hasta podría ser este mismo año y se le van a quitar las ganas de hablar del tema a medio floro.

De todas maneras, que vengan a hilos de mp a hablar de cristos, lo que muestran es que le dan valor a los mp, al menos al oro. Sobre todo cuando hay intento de evangelización o escarnio. En el fondo es una muestra de inseguridad.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ene 2021)

Los que hablan de las cristos son siempre los mismos. Lo suyo sería que se dejase de ensuciar este hilo, pero otra buena opción es ignorar a los que insisten en que se hable del tema.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Ene 2021)

Traducción del alemán al inglés (con Google Translate) bastante apañada. No lo paséis del alemán al español que es cuando sale todo macarrónico.

Bitcoin: Nur eine sinnfreie Wette – mehr nicht! - WELT
"The Bitcoin is a toy for gamers"

Ya era hora que empezaran a salir voces llamando a la cordura desde los medios main stream porque entre los millennials palmeros y los langostas conversos como el Keiser ya era bastante cansino el temita.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los que hablan de las cristos son siempre los mismos. Lo suyo sería que se dejase de ensuciar este hilo, pero otra buena opción es ignorar a los que insisten en que se hable del tema.



Yo ya lo he hecho con un par de ellos. Y es una liberación.

Y no se trata de libertad de opinión/expresión sino de debatir cada cosa en su lugar. Entiendo que si hiciéramos algo similar en los hilos de cristos, la gente de allí muy cafetera se mosquearía. Por eso decía yo lo de abrir hilos específicos mixtos.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2021)

Pero si no hay forma de evitarlo, hasta los que no queréis las cropos en este canal lo sacáis permanentemente debatiendo de si si si o si si no......
Las cropos han venido para quedarse en la mente de hasta sus más acérrimos negacionistas.

Y lo sabéis.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Traducción del alemán al inglés (con Google Translate) bastante apañada. No lo paséis del alemán al español que es cuando sale todo macarrónico.
> 
> Bitcoin: Nur eine sinnfreie Wette – mehr nicht! - WELT
> "The Bitcoin is a toy for gamers"
> ...



Pero todas esas cosas las dice porque-no-lo-entiende


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> No estas bien informado.
> Ahora mismo en BTC están comprando los institucionales.
> Y están soltando las típicas noticias negativas para que la gente no entre porque hay escasez de Bitcoin.
> Y si todo el mundo compra se agota en semanas.





racional dijo:


> No estas bien informado.
> Ahora mismo en BTC están comprando los institucionales.
> Y están soltando las típicas noticias negativas para que la gente no entre porque hay escasez de Bitcoin.
> Y si todo el mundo compra se agota en semanas.



Que me los quitan de las manos oiga....


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ene 2021)

1971... 35$
2000... 250$
2007....600$
2012....1.500$
2020... 2.075$.


----------



## protocolocon (16 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, pero también hay que pensar que la libertad de opinión es interesante y productiva.
> Otra cosa es el hooliganeo y pesadez sin aportar nada, falta de respeto, etc.
> 
> Pero creo que no se podrá evitar que surjan en estos hilos, temas relacionados dependiendo de cómo vayan los vientos, el momento actual, etc.
> ...



Si hay que hablar de BTC porque está en boca de todos ahora, pues ya puestos hablamos de la nevada en Madrid? Hace 2 semanas hablamos del vestido de la Pedroche?

Lo dicho, que ganas de que empiece a caer (en realidad bastará con que se lateralice, pero tras la subida exponencial habrá buenas correcciones sí o sí), para que se limpie esto.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Si hay que hablar de BTC porque está en boca de todos ahora, pues ya puestos hablamos de la nevada en Madrid? Hace 2 semanas hablamos del vestido de la Pedroche?
> 
> Lo dicho, que ganas de que empiece a caer (en realidad bastará con que se materialice, pero tras la subida exponencial habrá buenas correcciones sí o sí), para que se limpie esto.



No he dicho que "hay que hablar porque está en boca de todos", sino que mucha gente habla ahora de él, por las razones que todos sabemos, y por eso se habla aquí también.


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si las instituciones quieren comprar no te enteras hasta que ya les de igual por que se hayan cargado bien, eso va a petar pero bien y rapido. es mas si las institucioenes lo quieren ellas mismas se encargaran de petarlo para coger mas abajo.
> 
> Estos dias como locos varios amigos que tengo en el cuerpo, gente con estudios que se piensan que con 10000 euros se van a hacer ricos, otros mas tiesos que con 200 euros les va a dar para forrarse.
> 
> Van a perder practicamente todo en cuanto caiga en picado y tendran que esperar otros 5 o 6 años para poder coger lo que invirtieron, aqui trinca dinero el que entra abajo no los que entran ahora, salvo que entren a saco, no les importe perder todo y tampoco les importe tener que esperar unos años, la recolecta en esta ocasion ya esta hecha, no se va a poder seguir inflando mucho mas.



A ver si es verdad, que los mineros tienen roto el mercado de las tarjetas gráficas para minar y no hay manera de pillar ninguna medianamente moderna y potente a precio normal (salen pocas y muy infladas de precio). Cuando pegó el petardazo la última vez el bitcoin conseguí la mía por cierto, ex-minera a mitad de precio con la única pega de que venía en plan bulk sin caja ni nada pero con sus dos años de garantía que es lo importante...

Y dejo el offtopic, a ver cómo evoluciona el precio de los metales estos días, añoro las primeras semanas de la pandemia allá en marzo que pegaron tal bajada que las onzas de plata estaban tiradas de precio por cierto....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero si no hay forma de evitarlo, hasta los que no queréis las cropos en este canal lo sacáis permanentemente debatiendo de si si si o si si no......
> Las cropos han venido para quedarse en la mente de hasta sus más acérrimos negacionistas.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.
> ...



Bueno pero queda por ver si las que se van a quedar son estas que hay ahora o las derrotan y sacan otras nuevas dejando en la estacada a todos los que tienen estas.

A parte de que nadie nos dice que ahora cuando empiecen las encerronas no vuelba a bajar la bolsa y se lleve a las criptos por delante como el año pasado, escenario que veo muy posible, ademas de que llevo desde toda la semana pasada viendo como el mercado ha llegado a su cenit y no hay gente entrando nueva por lo que veo que le van a meter un petardazo en cualquier momento.

Ya dije que a las elites les gusta descojonarse de nosotros, yo tambien lo haria posiblemente en caso de estar en esa elite y al igual que la semana pasada le metieron la ostia el domingo por la noche, dije que era muy posible que volvieran a repetir dia, tambien puede tener otra manera de verse, esa gente no solo tendran criptos, tendran sus empresas, sus familias, sus cosas que hacer........ igual que yo me junto con algunos amigos por ejemplo el sabado o domingo, quizas estas elites se junten los domingos para hacer sus maldades y hacer sus recolecciones de inmensas millonadas tumbando bitcoins.


----------



## racional (16 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que me los quitan de las manos oiga....



Si, literalmente es lo que está pasando.


----------



## racional (16 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1971... 35$
> 2000... 250$
> 2007....600$
> 2012....1.500$
> 2020... 2.075$.



Poca subida.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Poca subida.



Ni subida se puede considerar si aplicas actualización de precios.
No mienten, sirve para mantener el valor en periodos muuuuuuuy largos.
Sin duda hay opciones con mucho mejor comportamiento.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## protocolocon (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ni subida se puede considerar si aplicas actualización de precios.
> No mienten, sirve para mantener el valor en periodos muuuuuuuy largos.
> Sin duda hay opciones con mucho mejor comportamiento.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Pero para alguien que construye una cartera diversificada, tener un porcentaje en oro no es nada descabellado. De hecho en mi humilde opinión, es una obligación en cuanto pasas de ciertas cantidades.

A veces casi todos tendremos a hablar en modo blanco o negro, o no tienes nada en oro o metes todo tu patrimonio ahí... Pues no, casi todo en la vida es de color gris (y no lo digo porque sea triste).

Y en todo caso desde el cierre de la convertibilidad del oro en dólares, con todo el planeta enfrascado en un sistema monetario Fiat, a largo plazo veremos como el oro tiende a infinito y no porque tenga más valor, sino porque las monedas Fiat tenderán hacia su valor real, cero.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ni subida se puede considerar si aplicas actualización de precios.
> No mienten, sirve para mantener el valor en periodos muuuuuuuy largos.
> Sin duda hay opciones con mucho mejor comportamiento.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Es que esos graficos no me sirven para nada.

Lo digo de forma mas o menos aproximada, no recuerdo con exactitud.

Casa comprada por mis padres año aproximado 1991, coste 7 millones y medio de pesetas, el precio si es exacto, cocheras compradas a 5000 euros, las casas mas inferiores por ser interiores se vendieron en tres millones de pesetas.

Coste de la casa ahora mismo unos 180.000 euros, precios en los que se vendieron esas casas en la burbuja de 300.000 a 600.000 euros que se vendio la mas cara en la urbanizacion.

Las cocheras de 5000 euros que habian algunas incluso por menos, ahora mismo valen unos 20000 euros, llegaron a venderse por 35000 o 40000 en la burbuja.

Cuando le pregunte a mis padres como es que no comprasteis mas cuando pillasteis esta ??? Hombre hijo en aquellos momentos 7 millones y medios de peseta eran dinero, no nos imaginabamos que la vida subiria tanto.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Pero para alguien que construye una cartera diversificada, tener un porcentaje en oro no es nada descabellado. De hecho en mi humilde opinión, es una obligación en cuanto pasas de ciertas cantidades.
> 
> A veces casi todos tendremos a hablar en modo blanco o negro, o no tienes nada en oro o metes todo tu patrimonio ahí... Pues no, casi todo en la vida es de color gris (y no lo digo porque sea triste).
> 
> Y en todo caso desde el cierre de la convertibilidad del oro en dólares, con todo el planeta enfrascado en un sistema monetario Fiat, a largo plazo veremos como el oro tiende a infinito y no porque tenga más valor, sino porque las monedas Fiat tenderán hacia su valor real, cero.



Si, comparto. Pero no es un valor para perder tiempo en su análisis. Si es para no especular, lo metes y te olvidas durante años , ni miras si sube o baja, es que te da igual. 
Todo este hilo en su base, se contradice. El que sigue el oro en el dia a dia, especula con él, no lo usa como reserva de valor ni mucho menos. Basado en esa premisa, este hilo ni tiene justificación de ser más allá de 4 o 5 post.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, comparto. Pero no es un valor para perder tiempo en su análisis. Si es para no especular, lo metes y te olvidas durante años , ni miras si sube o baja, es que te da igual.
> Todo este hilo en su base, se contradice. El que sigue el oro en el dia a dia, especula con él, no lo usa como reserva de valor ni mucho menos. Basado en esa premisa, este hilo ni tiene justificación de ser más allá de 4 o 5 post.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Eso que dices lo hago yo con el que compro, lo guardo y no miro precio, si miro el precio no es con sentido de ganar nada, es por curiosidad de ver como esta o por ver que va pasando con relacion a lo que se cuenta aqui.

Pero si en algun momento veo que esta alto por alguna razon y creo que en un plazo va a bajar no se me da nada vender, cuando vendo pienso que ya vendran tiempos mejores y que ya volvere a recomprar mas abajo.

No es que busque especular, pero al mismo tiempo si que lo hago en caso de hacerme falta.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, comparto. Pero no es un valor para perder tiempo en su análisis. Si es para no especular, lo metes y te olvidas durante años , ni miras si sube o baja, es que te da igual.
> Todo este hilo en su base, se contradice. El que sigue el oro en el dia a dia, especula con él, no lo usa como reserva de valor ni mucho menos. Basado en esa premisa, este hilo ni tiene justificación de ser más allá de 4 o 5 post.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Tienes razón. El oro hay que comprarlo y olvidarse.... Pero tambien hay que seguirlo para cargar mas cuando flojea, y darse alguna alegría cuando esta bullish

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## protocolocon (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, comparto. Pero no es un valor para perder tiempo en su análisis. Si es para no especular, lo metes y te olvidas durante años , ni miras si sube o baja, es que te da igual.
> Todo este hilo en su base, se contradice. El que sigue el oro en el dia a dia, especula con él, no lo usa como reserva de valor ni mucho menos. Basado en esa premisa, este hilo ni tiene justificación de ser más allá de 4 o 5 post.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



En el 90% de casos es posible que tengas razón, pero en mi caso por ejemplo tengo fondos de inversión y etfs con vocación de largo plazo (solo acumulo y compro más, no vendo nunca), y eso no quita que mire las cotizaciones casi a diario... Es ocio al fin y al cabo, igual que podría hacer calceta jajaja... Supongo que aquí a muchos les pasará lo mismo, no especulan con oro, solo buscan si acaso un precio mejor de entrada dentro de lo que sea posible.


----------



## Tolagu (17 Ene 2021)

Pues yo hago ambas cosas sin ningún tipo de complejo. Reserva de valor con el físico y especulo con el papel. ¿por qué no? No deja de ser otro activo más.

Y hablando de papel, llevo todo el fin de semana viendo pelis (Margin Call, The Big Short, Jack Ryan Operacion Sombra) y, joder, no veo más que operaciones en corto. Así que me ha dado por entrar en corto esta semana, incluso en el concurso platero.

En serio, no se lo que pasará esta semana pero veo posibilidades de que el oro termine por debajo de 1800 y la plata por debajo de 23. No me hagásis mucho caso, que seguro que son las pelis, pero es que esta semanita entre que el Lunes es festivo y el tema del puto Biden.......


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2021)

Vaya, por fin veo post honestos en este hilo. Se agradece depurar la paja de la aguja.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (17 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, por fin veo post honestos en este hilo. Se agradece depurar la paja de la aguja.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



¿Por qué cojones sigues parasitando estos hilos?

Te voy a dar un consejo, vete al psicólogo de una puta vez. Tienes un problema serio. No apareces más que para decir sandeces que a nadie interesan. y no dejas de dar por culo.

Ea, otro gilipollas al ignore, que parece que es lo único que funciona con coñazos de vuestro calibre


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿Por qué cojones sigues parasitando estos hilos?
> 
> Te voy a dar un consejo, vete al psicólogo de una puta vez. Tienes un problema serio. No apareces más que para decir sandeces que a nadie interesan. y no dejas de dar por culo.
> 
> Ea, otro gilipollas al ignore, que parece que es lo único que funciona con coñazos de vuestro calibre



Uyuyuyuy.....que mal carácter.
Otro que necesita una lobotomía porque no se toma las pastillitas para la ansiedad, se ve que el oro genera caracteres crispados.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> En el 90% de casos es posible que tengas razón, pero en mi caso por ejemplo tengo fondos de inversión y etfs con vocación de largo plazo (solo acumulo y compro más, no vendo nunca), y eso no quita que mire las cotizaciones casi a diario... Es ocio al fin y al cabo, igual que podría hacer calceta jajaja... Supongo que aquí a muchos les pasará lo mismo, no especulan con oro, solo buscan si acaso un precio mejor de entrada dentro de lo que sea posible.




Yo tambien compro pisos y los alquilo, cada vez quiero acumular mas pisos.

Es ocio tambien, eso no quita que luego me pase a final de mes a cobrar las rentas pero las cobro unicamente por ocio, es decir para tener dinero para las lumis que es la unica ilusion que tengo en este mundo, como cuando era pequeño lo eran los playmobiles y la nintendo nes.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tambien compro pisos y los alquilo, cada vez quiero acumular mas pisos.
> 
> Es ocio tambien, eso no quita que luego me pase a final de mes a cobrar las rentas pero las cobro unicamente por ocio, es decir para tener dinero para las lumis que es la unica ilusion que tengo en este mundo, como cuando era pequeño lo eran los playmobiles y la nintendo nes.



Eres un ser que lo único que has hecho en esta vida es el nacer en el seno de unas personas que acumularon riqueza en base a su trabajo. Tú no eres nada, eres un parásito. Sigue con tus "lumis" que como dices es lo único que te queda... gente que está a tu lado por un puñado de billetes.... patético.


----------



## jokeramg (18 Ene 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Eres un ser que lo único que has hecho en esta vida es el nacer en el seno de unas personas que acumularon riqueza en base a su trabajo. Tú no eres nada, eres un parásito. Sigue con tus "lumis" que como dices es lo único que te queda... gente que está a tu lado por un puñado de billetes.... patético.




Mis seres acumularon riqueza para que su hijo no tuviera que eslomarse a trabajar.

Esto mismo hago yo en estos instantes, no tener niños por que si los tengo no quiero que sean exclavos y ademas aplaudir como la mayoria de padres vacilando de que sus hijos son muy ´´trabajadores´´

Querido amigo esto no es ni mas ni menos que genetica, mis padres ahorran, mis abuelos ahorraban, mis biseabuelos ahorraban en la medida que podian, siempre lo hacian con el fin de que sus descendientes tuvieran mejor vida que ellos y eso no les quitaba de pegarse sus caprichos cuando podian.

En cambio tu vienes de una rama genetica posiblemente muy de izquierdas en la que lo unico que haces es insultar al que tiene mas, mientras tanto duro que cogeis en vuestra familia posiblemente vaya al bar, buena panda debeis de ser todos, alli criticando al que tiene palillo entre dientes, estos son los verdaderos y autenticos palilleros.

La gente que esta al lado mia no esta por un puñado de billetes, mas que nada por que soy de puño cerrado, las lumis con las que ando logicamente si que estan por los billetes, es su trabajo........

Tu si que eres patetico jajajajjajajajaj


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mis seres acumularon riqueza para que su hijo no tuviera que eslomarse a trabajar.
> 
> Esto mismo hago yo en estos instantes, no tener niños por que si los tengo no quiero que sean exclavos y ademas aplaudir como la mayoria de padres vacilando de que sus hijos son muy ´´trabajadores´´
> 
> ...



Lo más patético es cuanto gilipollas hay que se cree un ser de luz como para tener derecho a juzgar a los demás. 
Este hilo es un concentrador de personajes, pero luego te das cuenta que su mayor acto de valentía cuando los contradices es meter la cabeza en un agujero como hace una avestruz con una "terrible" amenaza de "te vas al ignore"..... Son tan pobres de mente y espíritu que no pueden dejar de leerte y necesitan tener el "botón del gilipollas" que le ayude a no leerte, porque ni voluntad tienen para no hacerlo y luego se hacen una multi para no demostrar lo patético que es y vuelve a leerte.....
Creo que aquí tienes un caso con muy poquitos posts que se tira a la arena a torear con lentejuelas ajenas porque no puede usar su traje.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (18 Ene 2021)

Al final los de siempre ensuciando el hilo....

Tratemos de ceñirnos al tema del oro y no entrar en temas personales o emitir juicios de valor.

Asimismo, el que quiera hablar de criptos, sin relación con el oro, tiene su propia sección donde puede hablar con gente que sabe. O es que los que no saben vienen a un hilo donde la gente no está interesada en criptos a enseñarles lo que ellos no saben?

Lo dicho, vamos al oro...y bitcoin, nunca será oro, aunque quizá cumpla su función histórica en un futuro no muy lejano.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo más patético es cuanto gilipollas hay que se cree un ser de luz como para tener derecho a juzgar a los demás.
> Este hilo es un concentrador de personajes, pero luego te das cuenta que su mayor acto de valentía cuando los contradices es meter la cabeza en un agujero como hace una avestruz con una "terrible" amenaza de "te vas al ignore"..... Son tan pobres de mente y espíritu que no pueden dejar de leerte y necesitan tener el "botón del gilipollas" que le ayude a no leerte, porque ni voluntad tienen para no hacerlo y luego se hacen una multi para no demostrar lo patético que es y vuelve a leerte.....
> Creo que aquí tienes un caso con muy poquitos posts que se tira a la arena a torear con lentejuelas ajenas porque no puede usar su traje.
> 
> ...




Llevo viendo estos ataques durante un tiempo y siempre son de cuentas con pocos post cosa muy curiosa, al principio de entrar al foro si me zurraban gente antigua, se ve que los antiguos o me han bloqueado o ya se han acostumbrado a mi.

Eso de solo has cogido dinero de tus padres es la tonica general, no saben las peleas que tuve para que sobretodo el viejo diera el brazo a torcer y me dejara vender porquerias que tenia que solo le costaban el dinero para con el dinero de esas propiedades comprar pisos, tampoco saben que el trabajo de alquilar pisos o cualquier problema que diera el piso era yo quien lo arreglaba, aunque tampoco es que dieran muchos problemas.

Problema de todos los años en todos los pisos, niña llamando en invierno, el calentador no funciona.......... pero criatura has probado a subir la temperatura en el calentador ???? mmmmmmmmmmmm como se hace eso ??? venga ve al calentador, estas alli ??? ves la ruleta que hay de minimo a maximo, girala, ale........... ahora si ves que te quemas vivas y ardes pues ya la vais regulando a vuestro gusto.

No sale agua caliente en el baño...... vale criatura, has probado a darle mas caudal de agua ???? si lo pones que sale un chorrillo no llega presion al calentador y no se enciende asi que sale fria.............. mmmmmmmm si si ya esta arreglado muchas gracias.......

Esos suelen ser mis problemas............ este año si esta habiendo mas historias con los fiestones que estan haciendo en los pisos, tengo que estar al loro ya ni aviso a los niños, directamente llamada a los padres avisando del fieston y de que la policia va en camino, que probablemente la multa sea gorda y que ya he avisado a los vecinos de que los pisos estan 100% legales y que no tengan consideracion alguna conmigo que llamen a la policia si la lian mucho, esta siendo la manera de tenerlos mas o menos controlados por que este año se han desfasado en todos los pisos muchisimoooo.

Pero bueno hay vamos dando capotadas hasta que lo cierren todo o llegue julio y se vayan a sus casas.

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, esto es como la parabola de los talentos, el que no tenia nada pues no tenia nada........... pero el que tiene algo lo transforma y al final tiene mucho mas...... vienen los envidiosos a decir que si es que te lo has encontrado todo hecho jaja, muchos de estos habrian vendido cosas pero para fundirselo en el bar y estafar a sus padres en lugar de para acrecentar su patrimonio.

Ojo que al final igual no me sirve esto para mucho viendo los tiempos que se nos vienen.......... pero eso ya no era cosa mia, no voy a estar yo en todas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Al final los de siempre ensuciando el hilo....
> 
> Tratemos de ceñirnos al tema del oro y no entrar en temas personales o emitir juicios de valor.
> 
> ...




El oro y las criptos cada vez tienen mas que ver uno con el otro.

Por ejemplo si no fuerais tan talibanes entre una y otra cosa podriamos haber aprendido a comprar criptos que daban regaladas y cambiarlas ahora por oro en algunas tiendas que aceptan exchanges.

He mirado en coinbase pro habia invitaciones, es decir monedas que daban gratis que ahora podrian valer mas de 1000 euros, podriamos habernos llevado como poco una onza gratis cambiando ese dinero gratis por oro en alguna tienda que las aceptara.

Es una opinion ojo...


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Al final los de siempre ensuciando el hilo....
> 
> Tratemos de ceñirnos al tema del oro y no entrar en temas personales o emitir juicios de valor.
> 
> ...



Pues para recomendar no emitir juicios de valor no entiendo tu primera frase, que me suena cuando menos contradictoria con el resto de tu post.
Por lo demás, concuerdo contigo, con la diferencia de que no creo que nadie tenga la capacidad de dar ordenes de que hacer y que no en un espacio público.
Para dar órdenes se montan grupos en Telegram, WSP o donde se quiera.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Gusman (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro y las criptos cada vez tienen mas que ver uno con el otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo si no fuerais tan talibanes entre una y otra cosa podriamos haber aprendido a comprar criptos que daban regaladas y cambiarlas ahora por oro en algunas tiendas que aceptan exchanges.
> 
> ...



Quien te dice que el resto no aprendimos en su dia. Otra cosa es que supieramos ver la oportunidad.


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Ene 2021)

Hola, he visto webs que puedes comprar oro y dejarlo en su bodega, ¿ese oro hay que declararlo en la renta?, parto de la premisa de que si lo tuviera en mi casa no lo declararia

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Santogrial (19 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo una pregunta a los mas sabios de por aquí. 
Llevo tiempo tiempo acumulando monedas de plata de una onza. 
Me gustaria muchísimo saber cual seria la mejor forma de hacer lo mismo poco a poco con el oro, tengo dudas respecto a comprar monedas de una onza, 1/10 de onza , 1/4, 1/2 o de un gramo.

¿Cual creeis que es la mejor forma de ir invirtiendo en oro a largo plazo, respecto a vendibilidad y precio? 
¿Como lo haceis vosotros Monedas o Lingotes? 

Muchisimas gracias de antemano


----------



## Tichy (19 Ene 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta a los mas sabios de por aquí.
> Llevo tiempo tiempo acumulando monedas de plata de una onza.
> Me gustaria muchísimo saber cual seria la mejor forma de hacer lo mismo poco a poco con el oro, tengo dudas respecto a comprar monedas de una onza, 1/10 de onza , 1/4, 1/2 o de un gramo.
> 
> ...



Le aconsejaría leerse, al menos, las últimas diez páginas del hilo. Se dan bastantes consejos acerca de lo que pregunta.


----------



## Santogrial (19 Ene 2021)

He leido diferentes opiniones, que si inversiones menores de 1000€ para no llamar la atención y otras muchas , seguiré el hilo por si alguien aporta mas cosas . Muchas gracias


----------



## lvdo (20 Ene 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta a los mas sabios de por aquí.
> Llevo tiempo tiempo acumulando monedas de plata de una onza.
> Me gustaria muchísimo saber cual seria la mejor forma de hacer lo mismo poco a poco con el oro, tengo dudas respecto a comprar monedas de una onza, 1/10 de onza , 1/4, 1/2 o de un gramo.
> 
> ...



Hola Santogrial, sin ánimo de hacer spam te pongo un enlace de mi web que te puede ayudar: ¿Por qué comprar oro y plata?

En cuanto al formato de las monedas (mejor que los lingotes porque tienen más liquidez), depende del presupuesto que tengas. Cuanto menor sea el tamaño de la moneda mayor será su premium (y a la hora de venderla es probable que te la paguen al peso).

En tamaños pequeños lo más recomendable es comprar monedas de 20 francos (20 francos de oro) o soberanos (Soberanos de oro). Si tienes la cartera gorda ya lo siguiente sería ir a por las de 1 onza, las más baratas que encuentres. Puedes usar mi buscador (lavetadeoro.com) o comprar a particulares con buenas referencias en este hilo (Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)).

Un saludo!


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ene 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> He leido diferentes opiniones, que si inversiones menores de 1000€ para no llamar la atención y otras muchas , seguiré el hilo por si alguien aporta mas cosas . Muchas gracias



En teoría... a piezas más pequeñas más sobrespot (más caras) pero tienen la ventaja de la mayor divisilidad

En mi opinión, para ahorrar, las piezas de una onza están bien y tiene buena salida al ser de las más habituales.

Y un poco de pieza pequeña también cogiendo lo que tiene poco sobrespot ( soberanos, alfonsinas, 20 francos)

Con lo que te he dicho no te equivocas.


----------



## Erzam (20 Ene 2021)

Yo me decanto por la pieza pequeña por su mayor divisilidad, como bien dice el compañero @Harrymorgan y, para que en una posible venta posterior, su precio no alcance los 1000 € para evitar comunicar a la agencia exprimidora estatal.


----------



## Momo L (20 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola Santogrial, sin ánimo de hacer spam te pongo un enlace de mi web que te puede ayudar: ¿Por qué comprar oro y plata?
> 
> En cuanto al formato de las monedas (mejor que los lingotes porque tienen más liquidez), depende del presupuesto que tengas. Cuanto menor sea el tamaño de la moneda mayor será su premium (y a la hora de venderla es probable que te la paguen al peso).
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en la misma tesitura de si comprar monedas o lingotes.
En el foro me aconsejaron monedas. He estado echando un vistazo y la mayoría de las monedas tienen una pureza por debajo del 99% de los lingotes, sobre 92% creo recordar. Sólo vi una con el 99,9 igual que los lingotes, aunque no profundicé.
Entonces me pregunto, si al final se venden por peso, a grosso modo, no será mejor los lingotes que las monedas que tienen mayor pureza?
Puedes explicarme a que te refieres con mayor liquidez? Entiendo que tal vez tengan más caché y sean más dificiles de falsificar, pero ante un lingote y una moneda que no sean falsas, si al final se vende por peso, no daría igual uno que otro?
Respecto a los lingotes, veis buena idea comprar onzas en lingotes que se pueden partir, como por ejemplo una onza de oro que se pueda dividir en 10 trozos?(tipo como tableta de chocolate en vez de una pieza entera?)


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo estoy en la misma tesitura de si comprar monedas o lingotes.
> En el foro me aconsejaron monedas. He estado echando un vistazo y la mayoría de las monedas tienen una pureza por debajo del 99% de los lingotes, sobre 92% creo recordar. Sólo vi una con el 99,9 igual que los lingotes, aunque no profundicé.
> Entonces me pregunto, si al final se venden por peso, a grosso modo, no será mejor los lingotes que las monedas que tienen mayor pureza?
> Puedes explicarme a que te refieres con mayor liquidez? Entiendo que tal vez tengan más caché y sean más dificiles de falsificar, pero ante un lingote y una moneda que no sean falsas, si al final se vende por peso, no daría igual uno que otro?
> Respecto a los lingotes, veis buena idea comprar onzas en lingotes que se pueden partir, como por ejemplo una onza de oro que se pueda dividir en 10 trozos?(tipo como tableta de chocolate en vez de una pieza entera?)



Lo volvemos a explicar: Un comprador (cuando tu quieras vender) ante una moneda o un lingote va a elegir la moneda. ¿Por qué? Porque la moneda es mucho más fácil de verificar por cualquier no experto. Con un báscula de precisión y un calibre puedes hacer la verificación con bastante tranquilidad, y le das golpecito para escuchar el "pinnnnnnggggg"y vas seguro al 99%

Con un lingote es mucho más difícil ( no tengo ni idea de como sonará) tendrías que hacerle una prueba de densidad, pero ahí te pueden meter tugsteno que da una densidad muy parecida al oro ( "oiga, pero en monedas también lo pueden meter", sí pero el tugsteno no pasa la prueba del "pinnnngggg", suena como "took").

Y lo anterior sería aplicable para un novato, un comprador con experiencia va darse cuenta de si la onza es auténtica en cuanto la eche un vistazo y la manosee un poco.

En resumen , aunque compres el lingote en un sitio de confianza y sepas que es auténtico, puede que cuando lo vendas el comprador no se fie y descarte tu oferta.

En cuanto a las monedas hay muchas buillon que son el 99,999% ( oro puro), si eso te importa... aunque realmente no influye en el precio


----------



## lvdo (20 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo estoy en la misma tesitura de si comprar monedas o lingotes.
> En el foro me aconsejaron monedas. He estado echando un vistazo y la mayoría de las monedas tienen una pureza por debajo del 99% de los lingotes, sobre 92% creo recordar. Sólo vi una con el 99,9 igual que los lingotes, aunque no profundicé.
> Entonces me pregunto, si al final se venden por peso, a grosso modo, no será mejor los lingotes que las monedas que tienen mayor pureza?
> Puedes explicarme a que te refieres con mayor liquidez? Entiendo que tal vez tengan más caché y sean más dificiles de falsificar, pero ante un lingote y una moneda que no sean falsas, si al final se vende por peso, no daría igual uno que otro?
> Respecto a los lingotes, veis buena idea comprar onzas en lingotes que se pueden partir, como por ejemplo una onza de oro que se pueda dividir en 10 trozos?(tipo como tableta de chocolate en vez de una pieza entera?)



Tienes muchas monedas con pureza 999: Maple Leaf, britannia, canguro, libertad, buffalo, panda. En cuanto a las de menor pureza no te preocupes ya que lo que cuenta es el contenido de oro fino de la moneda, tanto al comprar como al vender.

En cuanto a la liquidez, lo que ha explicado el compañero HarryMorgan.

La onza en formato tableta tiene bastante sobrespot y tiene menos salida. Salvando eso, es oro, como cualquier otro producto.

Un saludo!


----------



## timi (20 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo estoy en la misma tesitura de si comprar monedas o lingotes.
> En el foro me aconsejaron monedas. He estado echando un vistazo y la mayoría de las monedas tienen una pureza por debajo del 99% de los lingotes, sobre 92% creo recordar. Sólo vi una con el 99,9 igual que los lingotes, aunque no profundicé.
> Entonces me pregunto, si al final se venden por peso, a grosso modo, no será mejor los lingotes que las monedas que tienen mayor pureza?
> Puedes explicarme a que te refieres con mayor liquidez? Entiendo que tal vez tengan más caché y sean más dificiles de falsificar, pero ante un lingote y una moneda que no sean falsas, si al final se vende por peso, no daría igual uno que otro?
> Respecto a los lingotes, veis buena idea comprar onzas en lingotes que se pueden partir, como por ejemplo una onza de oro que se pueda dividir en 10 trozos?(tipo como tableta de chocolate en vez de una pieza entera?)



Todos hemos pasado por lo mismo , yo en su momento compre algún lingote , pero en el momento que compre monedas tipo Alfonsina , 20 francos , soberanos , escudos , no volví a comprar ningún lingote. Lo mejor es que lo compruebes por ti mismo esto y con un lingote y con una moneda en la mano y decidas. Completamente de acuerdo con Harrimorgan.


----------



## csan (20 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo estoy en la misma tesitura de si comprar monedas o lingotes.
> En el foro me aconsejaron monedas. He estado echando un vistazo y la mayoría de las monedas tienen una pureza por debajo del 99% de los lingotes, sobre 92% creo recordar. Sólo vi una con el 99,9 igual que los lingotes, aunque no profundicé.
> Entonces me pregunto, si al final se venden por peso, a grosso modo, no será mejor los lingotes que las monedas que tienen mayor pureza?
> Puedes explicarme a que te refieres con mayor liquidez? Entiendo que tal vez tengan más caché y sean más dificiles de falsificar, pero ante un lingote y una moneda que no sean falsas, si al final se vende por peso, no daría igual uno que otro?
> Respecto a los lingotes, veis buena idea comprar onzas en lingotes que se pueden partir, como por ejemplo una onza de oro que se pueda dividir en 10 trozos?(tipo como tableta de chocolate en vez de una pieza entera?)



Aunque lo que importa es la cantidad de oro fino que hay en una moneda, la verdad es que no siempre te pagan igual en todos los sitios .
Yo me he encontrado que con monedas de 14K (58,3 % de oro fino), como algunas canadienses o andorranas te pagaban bastante menos que monedas de 22k (91,7% de oro fino) como los soberanos ,a igualdad de oro fino entre ambas monedas.
Aunque si uno tiene la suerte de conseguir moneda historica tipo escudos el problema no es la ley 0,875 que acostumbran a tener, si no el sobreprecio, que es dificil de recuperar si uno tiene prisa en vender.
Si es medalla (tipo de las de acuñaciones ibericas) es más facil comprar barato. Pero claro, es más dificil comprobar la ley.


----------



## lvdo (20 Ene 2021)

csan dijo:


> Aunque lo que importa es la cantidad de oro fino que hay en una moneda, la verdad es que no siempre te pagan igual en todos los sitios .
> Yo me he encontrado que con monedas de 14K (58,3 % de oro fino), como algunas canadienses o andorranas te pagaban bastante menos que monedas de 22k (91,7% de oro fino) como los soberanos ,a igualdad de oro fino entre ambas monedas.
> Aunque si uno tiene la suerte de conseguir moneda historica tipo escudos el problema no es la ley 0,875 que acostumbran a tener, si no el sobreprecio, que es dificil de recuperar si uno tiene prisa en vender.
> Si es medalla (tipo de las de acuñaciones ibericas) es más facil comprar barato. Pero claro, es más dificil comprobar la ley.



Es probable que al ser monedas menos conocidas les cueste más venderlas y por eso las paguen peor. Es una posibilidad.


----------



## Momo L (20 Ene 2021)

Gracias a todos de nuevo.
Lo del oro fino entonces que serían, lo kilates?
He visto que el de 99,9 es de 24 kilates y a partir de ahí bajan.
Una pureza de 92, significaría que tiene menos oro puro que una de 99? 
24 kilates sería lo máximo en oro por decirlo de alguna manera?


----------



## Momo L (20 Ene 2021)

En
Ahh. Gracias, ahora lo entiendo. Muy buena explicación


----------



## Soller (21 Ene 2021)

Hay unas de Gibraltar con valor Ecus y Libras de 12 K, de un color rosa y la cara de la vieja cuando era joven.
No se subir fotos.


----------



## csan (21 Ene 2021)

Y de menos incluso, allá va una canadiense de 10K ( 41,66 % de oro)


----------



## yopyop (21 Ene 2021)

Pero esas monedas no han circulado, son oara coleccionistas/inversores.
Canadá tiene unas cuantas de 100 dólares.
Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2021)

Ya esta Biden reinando...espero, a más tardar mañana, que la onza se vaya a los 3.000 $....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya esta Biden reinando...espero, a más tardar mañana, que la onza se vaya a los 3.000 $....




Yo la veo en 200.000 para el año que viene y la plata en 80.000 como el ethereum.


Pd; Es broma, va a bajar todo.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Ene 2021)

blablatrader dijo:


> Buenos dias, grafico actualizado para hoy, saludos.



Podrías pegar pantallazos. A mi no me abre el enlace por los adblockers. Y quitarlos es un coñazo porque el hilo se convierte en ilegible


----------



## estupeharto (21 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Gracias a todos de nuevo.
> Lo del oro fino entonces que serían, lo kilates?
> He visto que el de 99,9 es de 24 kilates y a partir de ahí bajan.
> Una pureza de 92, significaría que tiene menos oro puro que una de 99?
> 24 kilates sería lo máximo en oro por decirlo de alguna manera?



Aparte de lo dicho, para que no te líes con los kilates y la pureza.
Se calcula y corresponde así:

24 kilates (sobre 24) >> 99,99 % oro puro, fino (sería 100 % pero siempre hay un pequeño 0,01 que correspondería a pequeñas impurezas)

22 kilates >> 22/24 = 91,7 % (0,917)

18 kilates >> 18/24 = 75,5 % (0,750)

Y así

Si quieres saber los kilates partiendo del porcentaje, sería

90 % (0,900) >> 0,9 x 24 = 21,6 kilates


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Ene 2021)

BlackRock abre la puerta al Bitcoin: dos de sus fondos podrán invertir en futuros de la criptodivisa

Atentos a los bitcoiners que viene el lobo..


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (21 Ene 2021)

Los que compráis todos los meses cómo hacéis para imputar los gastos de envío? O hacéis pedidos más grandes cada X meses y a correr?


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2021)

Pensáis que soy un ser negativo ?

Bitcoin petara al llegar a los 30.000 euros.


Nuevo acierto del profeta Romanillo.

También podéis pasar por aquí a poner vuestra esquela a dar condolencias,, que seáis enemigos públicos del bitcoin no indica que no podáis tener algo de cortesía

.https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/condolencias-para-los-que-no-vendieron-en-30000.1491453/#


----------



## hikso (22 Ene 2021)

Lo de que el oro siempre cae los viernes ya huele. Es para ponerse a tradear intradía


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ene 2021)

hikso dijo:


> Lo de que el oro siempre cae los viernes ya huele. Es para ponerse a tradear intradía



Antes era los jueves, pero se ve que lo viernes son los nuevos jueves, sí.


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Pensáis que soy un ser negativo ?
> 
> Bitcoin petara al llegar a los 30.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Y porque va a petar?
Si todo lo que esta pasando le beneficia.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (22 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Por favor alguien me puede indicar el cierre del ultimo dia de 2020 de oro y de plata, hay algo que no me cuadra...



Ah, te dejo los siguientes enlaces. Un poco tarde la respuesta pero ha habido problemas con mi cuenta.

Historical gold - result

Historical silver - result

supongo que te pueden valer para otras fechas que quieras consultar. Además, si quieres curiosear meses, años concretos, etc

Historical Gold Charts and Data - London Fix

el inconveniente es que solo están en dólares.


de paso doy gracias a @esseri por el exorcismo que hizo hace más o menos un año, aunque a mi me venían bien los mensajes de aquel pobre diablo ya que haciéndo justo lo contrario de lo que recomendaba, solía ganar o al menos no perder. 

también a @lvdo por el curro del buscador. Y a todos los demás por sus comentarios.


----------



## lvdo (22 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Ah, te dejo los siguientes enlaces. Un poco tarde la respuesta pero ha habido problemas con mi cuenta.
> 
> Historical gold - result
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo que me toca


----------



## esseri (23 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> de paso doy gracias a @esseri por el exorcismo que hizo hace más o menos un año, aunque a mi me venían bien los mensajes de aquel pobre diablo ya que haciéndo justo lo contrario de lo que recomendaba, solía ganar o al menos no perder.



Bufff...por supuestón, nada k agradecer ...y para nada era ningún exorcismo ni algo parecido, todo fue bastante concatenado...desde una chorrada impresentable, pero k se ventilaba facilmente - al menos por mix partex como magreado k, conociendo al fulano no llevaba más allá -...siempre k el tipo fuese consciente de k "asínn, ni por el forro" y diese una mínima prueba de ello. Yo sólo expuse al susodicho una derrapada inasumible y sin venir a cuento...el resto, lo hizo él solito, incapaz de salirse de un agujero del k saldría un crío y aumentando una tontería hasta desbarres dignos de medicación. En fin...a su trueno.

La verdá es k por ponerse en su sitio, hizo más él k yo, supongo. Y más allá de apuntarme a mí o no, como fue el caso...demasiado viejo para cambiar, supongo también.

Y weno, por tu coment y sin más.

Por cierto...muy elegante el hilo de Oro y Plata k apoya , más k dirige, el forero Mutley ...todo un logro, no hay color. Algo weno k salió de akello.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Bufff...por supuestón, nada k agradecer ...y para nada era ningún exorcismo ni algo parecido, todo fue bastante concatenado...desde una chorrada impresentable, pero k se ventilaba facilmente - al menos por mix partex como magreado k, conociendo al fulano no llevaba más allá -...siempre k el tipo fuese consciente de k "asínn, ni por el forro" y diese una mínima prueba de ello. Yo sólo expuse al susodicho una derrapada inasumible y sin venir a cuento...el resto, lo hizo él solito, incapaz de salirse de un agujero del k saldría un crío y aumentando una tontería hasta desbarres dignos de medicación. En fin...a su trueno.
> 
> La verdá es k por ponerse en su sitio, hizo más él k yo, supongo. Y más allá de apuntarme a mí o no, como fue el caso...demasiado viejo para cambiar, supongo también.
> 
> ...




Si fue un exorcismo.

Muchos lo intentaron, algunos casi lo consiguen pero tu llegaste con balas de plata y crucifijos y lo espantaste, de vez en cuando creo que hay reencarnaciones de estos malos espiritus pero ya no tienen la fuerza de antaño y se asustan con simple agua bendita.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2021)

Idaho legislators aim to protect state funds with Gold and Silver

Iniciativa legal en Idaho para proteger los fondos estatales de posibles inestabilidades financieras y pérdida de valor del dólar.

Por ahora es solo una iniciativa y tiene que aprobarse antes de poderla aplicar pero no creo que sea el único Estado que empiece a sacar iniciativas similares en breve...

Mientras tanto, se va formando la nueva arquitectura monetaria que requieren las divisas digitales de los diferentes bancos centrales bajo coordinación del BIS:

BIS Innovation Hub sets out annual work programme and launches Innovation Network

Merece la pena este discurso escrito por el presidente del BIS llamado "banqueros centrales del futuro" destinado a los banqueros centrales que forman parte del organismo:

Central bankers of the future

A destacar:
-"Si la información es el nuevo petróleo..."
-"Una cosa a tener en cuenta constantemente es esto: los algoritmos no generan dinero seguro y confiable"

En mi opinión, da la impresión de que no saben muy bien que va a ocurrir a nivel monetario con la implantación de las CBDCs. Son conscientes de que el premio es la información generada con su uso como medio de pago y que no son más que eso: un medio de pago que no es dinero ni seguro ni confiable...

El dinero seguro y confiable no lo pueden crear a voluntad (y no es un algoritmo)


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ....
> En mi opinión, da la impresión de que no saben muy bien que va a ocurrir a nivel monetario con la implantación de las CBDCs. Son conscientes de que el premio es la información generada con su uso como medio de pago y que no son más que eso: un medio de pago que no es dinero ni seguro ni confiable...
> 
> *El dinero seguro y confiable lo pueden crear a voluntad (y no es un algoritmo)*



Supongo que querías poner que *NO* lo pueden crear a voluntad


----------



## racional (26 Ene 2021)

Es increíble que estemos en 2021 y el oro siga casi como en 2013. Al principio de este hilo hay mensajes de ese año.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble que estemos en 2021 y el oro siga casi como en 2013. Al principio de este hilo hay mensajes de ese año.



Con la dictadura globalista que tenemos encima ese es el menor de los problemas. Creo que al final veremos los metales como medio de pago (oro y plata) y como medio de defensa (plomo y acero).


----------



## Tichy (26 Ene 2021)

El oro que compré en el 2013 tiene porcentualmente hoy día una valoración muy, pero que muy superior, a la de, por ejemplo, el incremento de mi salario desde entonces. A mí me vale.


----------



## esseri (26 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> BIS Innovation Hub sets out annual work programme and launches Innovation Network
> 
> Merece la pena este discurso escrito por el presidente del BIS llamado "banqueros centrales del futuro" destinado a los banqueros centrales que forman parte del organismo:
> 
> ...



Me ha costado diox y ayuda zamparme el insufrible banksterpanfleto ése...pero es k la vomitona de cháchara demagógica y ambigua es tal k podrían estar hablando de cualquier cosa. No aclara absolutamente nada más allá de k se apuntan a la fiés, cuestión con la k cualkiera contaría.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Con la dictadura globalista que tenemos encima ese es el menor de los problemas. Creo que al final veremos los metales como medio de pago (oro y plata) y como medio de defensa (plomo y acero).



La dictadura globalista ha sido posible gracias a la eliminación de los metales del sistema monetario así como a la sistemática manipulación y depreciación artificial de su precio, así que no, no da igual. Se han hecho fuertes acaparando mas y mas poder gracias al monopolio que tienen sobre el FIAT imprimiéndolo mas y mas de la nada y comprándolo todo, como ya no esta ligado a nada mas que aire, pues para ellos es infinito. El día que el CRIMEX reviente perderán gran parte de su poder, y creo que ese día llegara.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> La dictadura globalista ha sido posible gracias a la eliminación de los metales del sistema monetario así como a la sistemática manipulación y depreciación artificial de su precio, así que no, no da igual. Se han hecho fuertes acaparando mas y mas poder gracias al monopolio que tienen sobre el FIAT imprimiéndolo mas y mas de la nada y comprándolo todo, como ya no esta ligado a nada mas que aire, pues para ellos es infinito. El día que el CRIMEX reviente perderán gran parte de su poder, y creo que ese día llegara.



Llegará, pero para entonces serán dueños de todo. Hasta de nuestra libertad. A la vista está. Tan solo nos quedan los metales citados por mi anteriormente para pagar a los buenos (con oro y plata) y a los malos (con acero y plomo).


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Me ha costado diox y ayuda zamparme el insufrible banksterpanfleto ése...pero es k la vomitona de cháchara demagógica y ambigua es tal k podrían estar hablando de cualquier cosa. No aclara absolutamente nada más allá de k se apuntan a la fiés, cuestión con la k cualkiera contaría.



El más interesante es el segundo link en el que el jefe del BIS se dirige a sus subordinados y en el cual, en mi opinión, se les ve llenos de incertidumbre sobre el futuro que les espera con las CBDCs.

Reconocen que la información es lo más valioso que pueden conseguir mediante el uso de las nuevas divisas digitales. Lo que temen con la divisa China es que China tome la delantera en este tema.

Por tanto, la dinámica cambia ya que para conseguir que esas divisas sean usadas fuera de sus fronteras es necesario competir por ofrecer el mejor dinero posible. Como dice el presidente del BIS, el dinero más confiable y seguro, no es un algoritmo.

Lo que si que pueden hacer los bancos centrales, y muchos ya lo están haciendo, es comprar la producción nacional de oro con dinero fiat recién impreso:

UPDATE 1-Turkey plans to produce 100 tonnes of gold annually in 5 yrs -minister

Los países que lo hacen (Rusia y su órbita, China, Irán y Turquía) aumentan la producción de dinero confiable y seguro enormemente. Turquía, por ejemplo, pretende llegar a las 100 toneladas en los próximos años. Pueden producir oro por encima del precio del mercado como se supone que hace China: los papeles que financian la producción de oro son gratis.

____________

Dejo un par de links:
Physical gold demand, premiums, rise so why is price not following? Peter Hug
Dicen que están aumentando los premiums y que hay escasez de metal en tiendas minoristas.

The Staggering Levels of Real “Inflation-Adjusted” Gold and Silver Prices

Interesantes gráficos del precio del oro teniendo en cuenta la inflación. Con maquillaje estadístico en los datos de la inflación está por debajo del máximo de los años ochenta:



Si se usan las medidas de la inflación tal y como se calculaban en los años ochenta sin tanto maquillaje, su precio esta cerca de mínimos históricos:


----------



## Tichy (26 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo un par de links:
> Physical gold demand, premiums, rise so why is price not following? Peter Hug
> Dicen que están aumentando los premiums y que hay escasez de metal en tiendas minoristas.



Efectivamente, creo que cualquiera que siga un poco los precios en las tiendas puede constatar que en muchos casos el premium se ha duplicado. 

En gold.de hay docenas de tiendas y hace dos-tres-cuatro años siempre había alguna ofreciendo soberanos circulados, por ejemplo, con 2% de premium incluso alguna décima menos. 
Desde marzo pasado no he visto ninguna por debajo del 4%. Que alguien pensará, bueno, son dos puntos, pero es que es más del doble de premium por moneda. 

Y el mismo fenómeno o incluso más acusado está ocurriendo en los remates de las subastas, como ya hemos comentado en alguna ocasión.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2021)

Hoy por hoy el oro es una inversión "contrarian". Hay que joderse.

He estado mirando el gráfico del oro, y me da que en breve vamos a tener subida importante... de aquí a una semana. A ver si es verdad


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Efectivamente, creo que cualquiera que siga un poco los precios en las tiendas puede constatar que en muchos casos el premium se ha duplicado.
> 
> En gold.de hay docenas de tiendas y hace dos-tres-cuatro años siempre había alguna ofreciendo soberanos circulados, por ejemplo, con 2% de premium incluso alguna décima menos.
> Desde marzo pasado no he visto ninguna por debajo del 4%. Que alguien pensará, bueno, son dos puntos, pero es que es más del doble de premium por moneda.
> ...




Es verdad, en las subastas es imposible pillar nada barato. Yo en las últimas de Cayón ni he entrado. Es la desconexión entre el mercado físico el papel. Se está haciendo cada vez más evidente, pero los capullos de arriba lo tienen amarrado con el papel.


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El más interesante es el segundo link en el que el jefe del BIS se dirige a sus subordinados y en el cual, en mi opinión, se les ve llenos de incertidumbre sobre el futuro que les espera con las CBDCs.
> 
> Reconocen que la información es lo más valioso que pueden conseguir mediante el uso de las nuevas divisas digitales. Lo que temen con la divisa China es que China tome la delantera en este tema.
> 
> Por tanto, la dinámica cambia ya que para conseguir que esas divisas sean usadas fuera de sus fronteras es necesario competir por ofrecer el mejor dinero posible. Como dice el presidente del BIS, el dinero más confiable y seguro, no es un algoritmo.



A ésa ambiguedá me refería. Y por cierto, k provenga de su propia incertidumbre - más allá de la natural , y menor , por una adopción novedosa k por su poder de imposición pueden suponer más k controlable - es mucho suponer, imo.

Iwal k lo es el temor por el yuan digital. Nada de lo publicado , k yo sepa, implica más k otra expresión fiat en nuevo formato. Nada. Y tengo todas las ganas del mundo de k no fuese así.

Por último, tampoco veo ofrecer el mejor dinero ( para el interés general, obviamente...para el suyo particular, lo tendrán ) una inkietú primordial de esa panda. Mamar del pozo sin fondo financiero k las CBDC les pueden dar, así como controlar integralmente a sus usuarios vía gestión de info, sí.

Por mis partex, sigo pensando en otro formato , uno ajeno , o cuando menos colateral , al medio de pago, como el standard de ahorro largamente comentado ya. Judy Shelton lo proponía en Bonos respaldados por Oro , imo, si no se mezcla con el medio de pago, espléndido. Sería un Gold sensible al desvarío monetario y por supuesto, FLOTANTE , como Freegold reclamaba. ( Precisamente la causa de k los rigores del Patrón Oro sólo podían acabar en default - como fue el caso - o en Castuza politicucha mordiéndose los wevos , la bocaza de promesas sin fin y las manitas trinconas...lo k es toda una kimera ).

Los politicuchos necesitan la impresora. No veo competencia en "dinero de calidá" por ahí ( Por cierto, si te paras a pensarlo, otro intento de imperialismo económico Global, de una Divisa de Reserva parasitaria, puede k esté ya más k amortizado y no sólo el mundo no esté dispuesto a sufrirlo por parte de otros...sino ni sikiera a arrastrar esa carga como impulsor - y menos sin las prebendas corruptas del modelo libra/dólar, etc. conocido hasta ahora ( tecnológicamente, la centralización de ese rol centenario es totalmente anacrónica y no le veo hoy la menor razón de ser ) - ...con k los administradores públicos de los distintos blokes geopolíticos controlen su moneda de uso y su particular trinke acumulado, podrían tener todo resuelto, para ké más líos ? ). En realidá, veo "dinero de 2 velocidades" ( realmente, dinero malabarístico vs Rikeza indiscutible )...y ahí, un Standard de Ahorro Global sí encaja como un wante ...enrikeciéndose además de los desvaríos de sus respectivos medios de pago ajustados a la orgía de gobernantes y súbditos de cada zona, sin k ello salpike a otras en apropiación de Rikeza . Asínn k "tóas contentax" ( y ahí, sí k se podría adivinar la idoneidá de un producto de Ahorro competitivo , NO MONETARIO, sino deliberadamente impermeable a ello...aunke insisto en k me da k la motivación global no aspira a kitarle el trono al dólar, sino sólo a dejar de soportarlo...con lo k es más k posible k la copla vaya más de consensos y rigores de un modelo global común ...k de "competencias". La tarta a aspirar para la castuza no será la mundial, no es necesario. Para las élites, con saberse por encima del 95% de sus respectivas plebes en un modelo sostenible a largo plazo, suficiente ).


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Iwal k lo es el temor por el yuan digital. Nada de lo publicado , k yo sepa, implica más k otra expresión fiat en nuevo formato. Nada. Y tengo todas las ganas del mundo de k no fuese así.



El objetivo declarado del yuan digital es su uso como medio de pago dentro y fuera de China. Como lograr ese objetivo?

Hay dos opciones:

1. Adopción voluntaria por su ventaja frente a otras opciones monetarias. Aquí es donde entraría el respaldo en oro para dar ventaja sobre la competencia. Win-win para el emisor y para el usuario. Obligaría al resto de divisas a hacer lo mismo o no serían aceptadas. Se consigue un sistema monetario estable.

2. Imposición forzada. El control sobre la cadena de distribución podría ser utilizado para obligar a su uso ya que militarmente no van a poder. Se convierte en un juego de suma cero similar al actual donde sólo el emisor que imponga su divisa al resto gana. Obliga a todos los actores a buscar alternativas para evitar el vasallaje monetario tal y como ocurre ahora. Se consigue un sistema monetario inestable.


Creo que a China le interesa mucho más la primera opción y que los pasos que ha ido dando (estrategia nacional respecto al oro cuya importancia es similar a la energía) junto con declaraciones en su prensa oficial (vuelta al patrón oro para derrocar al dólar) así parece que es lo que están haciendo.

Es cierto lo que comentas, oficialmente no han anunciado que el yuan digital vaya a estar respaldado en oro. Sólo sabemos oficialmente que su lanzamiento está previsto para los juegos Olímpicos de invierno de 2022, por ahora sigue en fase de testeo.

Le interesa a China anunciar un respaldo en oro antes de su lanzamiento mundial en 2022? Creo que no le conviene ya que puede precipitar los acontecimientos de forma incontrolable antes de tener lista su divisa digital. A los demás competidores en el formato CBDC, tampoco les interesa decir nada por los mismos motivos.

Iremos viendo, de aquí a 2022 quedan muchos acontecimientos...


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2021)

Insisto : No doy por sentado k NADIE kiera controlar una Divisa de Reserva mundial. De lo k está harta la castuza mundial no yankee es de sufrir el dominio trilero del Dólar , las presuntas ansias de ocupar ese trono son otro cantar pero k muy discutible...e imo, problemas añadidos a una necesidá de soberanía k sí es el problema compartido y nuclear . Creo k el personal vincula demasiado el Gold a cuestiones monetarias, el viejo patrón etc etc ...pero esas son visiones anacrónicas , reflejos automáticos por konzetos pasados historicamente "familiares" no sólo absolutamente innecesarios sino probablemente contraproducentes de cara no sólo a recuperar, sino a optimizar como nunca el esplendor del Oro como síntesis y paradigma de rikeza para k la humanidá - en este caso, la élite humana , k es la responsable de este enredo/encrucijada existencial actual - se aproveche de ello. Pero es k el asunto no es k la era Dólar haya caducado...sino k muy posiblemente el propio konzeto de Divisa de Reserva sea obsoleto.

Una Divisa de Reserva mundial te exije muchísimas cargas , para empezar , estar en guerra permamente con el resto del planeta. Sinceramente, no creo k nahide desee semajante marrón. Y más aún cuando ni sikiera llevaría implícitos los abusos al resto de los k ha mamáo el Dólar mal k bien durante gran parte del último siglo pues el timo estaría siempre presente y acotado bajo lupa. Lo razonable es la independencia financiera de los distintos blokes mundiales para realizarse a espaldas de cualkier influencia externa, nada más. Ese es el problema multipolar asfixiante .

Volvemos a una cuestión de fondo en la k diferimos siempre : Si retiras de la ecuación el Oro como elemento monetario...sus cualidades no sólo permanecen...sino k aumentan y además, ahorras la oxtia de problemas. La tecnología ha marcado varios puntos de no retorno y la capacidá de destrucción del planeta en un conflicto bélico estará presente en cualkier encrucijada geopolítica de calado. Es más, el imperialismo necesario para sostener una Divisa de Reserva es sencillamente imposible sin la prostitución de la misma para financiar ese rol de "madero/militar global". Los yankees lo consiguieron porke disfrutaban del timo ...pero nahide aceptará un juego monetario en idénticas circunstancias, es implanteable.

Así pues, se adivina una solución de consenso. De todo el posible para solucionar el embrollo post Breton Woods ( repetidamente se desliza ya k este año se impone una reedición de akello - llegar a ello vacíos de fiat es lo k tenemos ahora mismo sobre la mesa con el show del bicho de los kojonex - ).

Un bloke como el chino , polígono industrial de la economía global, no necesita imponer su divisa para k su capacidá de producción sea debidamente recompensada. Basta con un arreglo descentralizado de consenso , arregláo sin sumisiones ni desekilibrios disparatados...con lo k seguro k convence a más de un implicado antes k con cualkier solución parcial en la k toke seguir mamando el dictado de una única parte. Por otro lado, desligar el Gold de las monedas "patrias" ( CDBC ) permite corromperlas hasta donde las respectivas administraciones "públicas" responsables consideren oportuno sin k ello represente problema alguno para el resto, con lo k ni limita a los castuzos en su hinjiniería financiera patria ni les supone asumir dislates ajenos por la intercomunicación de sus sistemas financieros.

Así pues, es sólo en la mayor donde diferimos : El Oro NO DEBE SER MONEDA, sino un Standard de Ahorro global...Unos bonos respaldados, o una especie de DEG de uso elitista y limitado ajeno a malabarismos de cotización creativa y gaitas parejas...pero desde luego no el dinero de uso generalizado...ésa es otra pinícula. Dale una oportunidá a ese planteamiento y un par de vueltas a la idea y verás k las ventajas son numerosas e incuestionables para todas las partes...y potencialmente con las mismas ventajas k expones para poseedores de Oro ).

En fin, y welvo a ello como fondo : La capacidá de destrucción bélica global limita a todos los actores de cara a ahorrarse enemistades y procurar soluciones masticables . No me cabe en la cabeza k ni China ni nahide - salvo USA, y a estas alturas del disparate y la disconformidá general del resto , no le keda otra k tragar, imo - asuma ponerse en el disparadero bélico mundial por una cuestión puramente formal cuyo perjuicio puede ventilar practicamente en su totalidá de manera diplomática y por tanto, incluso con apoyos generalizados para ello.

Imponer una Divisa de Reserva acarrea muchos problemas y , en principio, contadísimas ventajas, si las hubiera...si la solución de consenso se diseña sobre la mejor y más segura Reserva de Valor global ( k además, despojada de ese rol monetario , optimiza su potencial de expresión y reserva de riqueza al rehuir el conflicto constante e ineludible de aunar medio de pago y reserva de valor en el mismo pack ).

En resumen : No veo k salir de un follón con otro iwal o mayor ( una nueva divisa impuesta - k repito, es más k cuestionable k sea anhelada por alguna de las partes implicadas - ) represente solución alguna. Ni k mezclar el Gold con el dinero de una chusma k manejan como les sale del nardo - la memocracia , el sueño de k la plebe decidía su destino, también está obscenamente amortizada - le genere ventajas a la Castuza global.

Un Standard de Ahorro global ventilaría el cíclico debate monetario pa´los restos , de una vez y para siempre. Y k los muertos de jambre se maten entre ellos ad eternum con su confetis, cryptos o cualeskiera otras ocurrentsias ferpektas k aparezcan cada 50 años para marear la perdiz.





Spielzeug dijo:


> El objetivo declarado del yuan digital es su uso como medio de pago dentro y fuera de China. Como lograr ese objetivo?
> 
> Hay dos opciones:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Insisto : No doy por sentado k NADIE kiera controlar una Divisa de Reserva mundial. De lo k está harta la castuza mundial no yankee es de sufrir el dominio trilero del Dólar , las presuntas ansias de ocupar ese trono son otro cantar pero k muy discutible...e imo, problemas añadidos a una necesidá de soberanía k sí es el problema compartido y nuclear . Creo k el personal vincula demasiado el Gold a cuestiones monetarias, el viejo patrón etc etc ...pero esas son visiones anacrónicas , reflejos automáticos por konzetos pasados historicamente "familiares" no sólo absolutamente innecesarios sino probablemente contraproducentes de cara no sólo a recuperar, sino a optimizar como nunca el esplendor del Oro como síntesis y paradigma de rikeza para k la humanidá - en este caso, la élite humana , k es la responsable de este enredo/encrucijada existencial actual - se aproveche de ello. Pero es k el asunto no es k la era Dólar haya caducado...sino k muy posiblemente el propio konzeto de Divisa de Reserva sea obsoleto.
> 
> Una Divisa de Reserva mundial te exije muchísimas cargas , para empezar , estar en guerra permamente con el resto del planeta. Sinceramente, no creo k nahide desee semajante marrón. Y más aún cuando ni sikiera llevaría implícitos los abusos al resto de los k ha mamáo el Dólar mal k bien durante gran parte del último siglo pues el timo estaría siempre presente y acotado bajo lupa. Lo razonable es la independencia financiera de los distintos blokes mundiales para realizarse a espaldas de cualkier influencia externa, nada más. Ese es el problema multipolar asfixiante .
> 
> ...



Ya se habló chorrecientas veces de lo de adoptar los derechos especiales como divisa de reserva mundial y que pasen a ser utilziavles en transacciones, y la polémica estaría en la cesta de divisas que sería su respaldo y que sus proporciones se ajusten al tamaño de las economías emisoras (por ejmeplo, que e yuan chino, que sólo es el 10% del valor del DEG, pase al 16%), y si se incorporan o no recursos naturales como el oro y la plata o el petróleo. 

Con eso no sería una divisa nacional contra todas las demás y guerra permanente, sino el reparto del peso del poder, que consiste básicamente en que EEUU y el RU hagan sitio a India y a China y en menor medida a Rusia, Méjico e Indonesia. El dólar es el 42% de los DEG, cuando la economía useña es el 24%, la libra el 8% cuando la economía inglesa es el 4% del PIB global, etc.

Con el Barón del Bidén al mando parece que vuelve a estar encarrilada la negociación de todo esto, tras la anomalía Trump.

Los perros de Davos ya han dicho que vamos a pasar de la hegemonía useña a un equilibro de 10-14 bloques económicos y potencias regionales.

America’s dominance is over. By 2030, we'll have a handful of global powers


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya se habló chorrecientas veces de lo de adoptar los derechos especiales como divisa de reserva mundial y que pasen a ser utilziavles en transacciones, y la polémica estaría en la cesta de divisas que sería su respaldo y que sus proporciones se ajusten al tamaño de las economías emisoras (por ejmeplo, que e yuan chino, que sólo es el 10% del valor del DEG, pase al 16%), y si se incorporan o no recursos naturales como el oro y la plata o el petróleo.
> 
> Con eso no sería una divisa nacional contra todas las demás y guerra permanente, sino el reparto del peso del poder, que consiste básicamente en que EEUU y el RU hagan sitio a India y a China y en menor medida a Rusia, Méjico e Indonesia. El dólar es el 42% de los DEG, cuando la economía useña es el 24%, la libra el 8% cuando la economía inglesa es el 4% del PIB global, etc.
> 
> ...




Unos DEG basados en divisas son la parida padre...en los términos actuales, éso sí k es una relikia del pasado ( de cierta moralidá/integridá/autoridá institucional implícita k hoy es para descojonarse - o llorar - ).. Ké carajo importarán los porcentajes cuando el fiat es ya, a cara descubierta, la bazofia más corrompida y corrompible del planeta ? Por cierto, en cualkier caso...no los veo abiertos a transacciones, al menos, a las cotidianas...imo, debe desligarse cualkier relación entre dinero/medio de pago y Reserva de Valor, pues el manoseo monetario creativo de la Castuza, pervertirá siempre la segunda. Si no se kiere entender como Standard de Ahorro, se supone k estoy por un "dinero de dos velocidades", con el Oro como seguro de detección automático de cualkier manipulación monetaria.

Lo de los recursos naturales - y por supuesto, el Gold - es otro cantar pues son referencias de valor real. Es muy posible k con toda la matraca de la sostenibilidá y la economía verde algo haya de éso. Aunke es complicarte la vida : Sólo con el Oro de fondo podrían acotarlo todo. Y cuanto más simple, más limpio.

Las CBDC van a dejar la impresora a la altura del barro y convertir el dinero en basura a la enésima potencia. Imo, no debe ligarse éso a ninguna referencia de valor válida. Si te paras a pensar, es ridículo reivindicar una presencia mayor en una canasta de divisas , pues estás admitiendo k , aún en menor porcentaje, cualkier contribuyente a ella aporte auténtica mierda...además de estar condenándote a supervisar esas divisas conforme a algún standard, etc . Un desvarío.

Lo inteligente y objetivo es aportar algo de valor incuestionable. Y k la Castuza haga con su mierdadinero en su mierdazona lo k le dé la puñetera gana. Esa correlación debe ser simplemente sepultada en el pasado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Unos DEG basados en divisas son la parida padre...en los términos actuales, éso sí k es una relikia del pasado ( de cierta moralidá/integridá/autoridá institucional implícita k hoy es para descojonarse - o llorar - ).. Ké carajo importarán los porcentajes cuando el fiat es ya, a cara descubierta, la bazofia más corrompida y corrompible del planeta ? Por cierto, en cualkier caso...no los veo abiertos a transacciones, al menos, a las cotidianas...imo, debe desligarse cualkier relación entre dinero/medio de pago y Reserva de Valor, pues el manoseo monetario creativo de la Castuza, pervertirá siempre la segunda. Si no se kiere entender como Standard de Ahorro, se supone k estoy por un "dinero de dos velocidades", con el Oro como seguro de detección automático de cualkier manipulación monetaria.
> 
> Lo de los recursos naturales - y por supuesto, el Gold - es otro cantar pues son referencias de valor real. Es muy posible k con toda la matraca de la sostenibilidá y la economía verde algo haya de éso. Aunke es complicarte la vida : Sólo con el Oro de fondo podrían acotarlo todo. Y cuanto más simple, más limpio.
> 
> ...



Hombre, que el objetivo es seguir jodiéndonos, y no solucionar los problemas del mundo, creo que es algo evidente.

Lo del oro y la plata entiéndolo más bien como forma de meter en el juego a Estados y regiones tercermundistas como Rusia, India, Sudáfica, Letrinoamérica, el África Simia o la propia China, que son productores de oro y/o tienen grandes stocks acumulados.

Idem países desarrollados por despoblados como Canadá o Australia.

Yo ya he comentado más de una vez que veo muy probable que lejos de premiar a las hormiguitas ahorradoras en oro y plata, nos hagan una incautación-cola, y nos expropien el oro a cambio de papelitos o criptonumeritos.

Que darán bastantes para que la piara no gruña demasiado, pero seguirá siendo robo y pillaje.


----------



## esseri (27 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, que el objetivo es seguir jodiéndonos, y no solucionar los problemas del mundo, creo que es algo evidente.
> 
> Lo del oro y la plata entiéndolo más bien como forma de meter en el juego a Estados y regiones tercermundistas como Rusia, India, Sudáfica, Letrinoamérica, el África Simia o la propia China, que son productores de oro y/o tienen grandes stocks acumulados.
> 
> ...



Es k nunca expongo k la necesidad incuestionable de instituír una Reserva de Valor sea una deferencia a los intereses de la plebe...sino a los suyos propios.

Pero kieran o no, la necesitan para sus biznez particulares, necesitan un mecanismo de intercambio de la rikeza real k practicamente están monopolizando...y cuanto más viciado y desposeído de valor esté el dinero, cuanto más por culo nos den con él, más la necesitan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es verdad, en las subastas es imposible pillar nada barato. Yo en las últimas de Cayón ni he entrado. Es la desconexión entre el mercado físico el papel. Se está haciendo cada vez más evidente, pero los capullos de arriba lo tienen amarrado con el papel.



Yo pille mas de un kg de plata por unos 200 euros y eso....... dificil que no imposible, lo que pasa que tienes que echar demasiado rato y conocer lo que se vende.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, que el objetivo es seguir jodiéndonos, y no solucionar los problemas del mundo, creo que es algo evidente.
> 
> Lo del oro y la plata entiéndolo más bien como forma de meter en el juego a Estados y regiones tercermundistas como Rusia, India, Sudáfica, Letrinoamérica, el África Simia o la propia China, que son productores de oro y/o tienen grandes stocks acumulados.
> 
> ...



Lo malo de eso es que aqui no podemos decir que lo quemamos, sigue siendo oro y plata.

si podemos decir lo entierro con mi nombre y igual con suerte dentro de 500 años lo encuentran y acaba en un museo si es que tienen de eso con la plaquita de tu nombre y la historia en la que cuentas que un traidor queria quitarte tu tesoro y preferiste dejarlo para las razas mixtas del futuro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Es k nunca expongo k la necesidad incuestionable de instituír una Reserva de Valor sea una deferencia a los intereses de la plebe...sino a los suyos propios.
> 
> Pero kieran o no, la necesitan para sus biznez particulares, necesitan un mecanismo de intercambio de la rikeza real k practicamente están monopolizando...y cuanto más viciado y desposeído de valor esté el dinero, cuanto más por culo nos den con él, más la necesitan.



Para eso siempre hay medios, empezando por acciones, tierras y otros activos reales. Con fundaciones filantrópicas y demás sistemas muchimillonarios fuera del alcance de los mortales.

Los sociatas de todos los colores, con sus teorías chartalistas, desligan las funciones del dinero, y consideran que el medio de intercambio no tiene por qué ser también reserva de valor.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Yo ya he comentado más de una vez que veo muy probable que lejos de premiar a las hormiguitas ahorradoras en oro y plata, nos hagan una incautación-cola, y nos expropien el oro a cambio de papelitos o criptonumeritos.
> 
> Que darán bastantes para que la piara no gruña demasiado, pero seguirá siendo robo y pillaje.



Cuidado porque en España los metaleros son 4 gatos pero en países como Alemania el porcentaje de gente que ahorra en oro y plata es considerable.

Ya sé que esta gente que manda en el mundo son capaces de cualquier cosa, pero si a los alemanes les tocan sus ahorros se podría liar una gorda.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cuidado porque en España los metaleros son 4 gatos pero en países como Alemania el porcentaje de gente que ahorra en oro y plata es considerable.
> 
> Ya sé que esta gente que manda en el mundo son capaces de cualquier cosa, pero si a los alemanes les tocan sus ahorros se podría liar una gorda.



Tal como veo:

a) Será para salvar el país y el planeta, insolidario.
b) Darán fiat digital por encima del precio de mercado, sólo hay que dar a un botón; vamos, una oferta que ni un jubilado alemán rechazará, a elegir entre lío con el Hacienda o un pastizal por encima de lo esperado.
c) Ya están dando matarile a muchos jubiletas con la excusa del bichus y la vacunación.
d) Puede ser perfectamente por países: los PIGs son tan irresponsables que los ricos insolidarios acaparadores de horo tendrán que sacrificarse.


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

Como se metan los Robinhood va a haber fuegos artificiales


----------



## Silver94 (27 Ene 2021)

Que es eso de robin hood?


----------



## Tolagu (27 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cuidado porque en España los metaleros son 4 gatos pero en países como Alemania el porcentaje de gente que ahorra en oro y plata es considerable.
> 
> Ya sé que esta gente que manda en el mundo son capaces de cualquier cosa, pero si a los alemanes les tocan sus ahorros se podría liar una gorda.



Ni de coña se van a atrever en Alemania a meter mano en esto. Se les forma una que revienta al país y a Europa ya de paso. Y, por cierto, no son los únicos, que los Austriacos también van cargados.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Como se metan los Robinhood va a haber fuegos artificiales



¡¡¡ Sería glorioso !!!
Ver sufrir como perros a los bancos que ya sabemos, y verles perder pasta a espuertas es motivo de nutrición máxima. El problema de estos pirados robinhoodianos es que luego no saben como salir. Así que no creo que sea nada conveniente para los metales una subida vertical seguida de bajada. Pero el placer de ver palmar a los bancos miles de millones..... ahhhh, me pongo cachondo con sólo pensarlo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que es eso de robin hood?



Noticia: - Quiénes son los ‘wallstreetbets’: la comunidad de Reddit que ha reventado las acciones de GameStop y trolea a Wall Street


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que es eso de robin hood?



Es una aplicación de fácil acceso que permite a los estadounidenses de a pie realizar operaciones bursátiles casi sin coste inicial; eso combínalo con los billones de dólares de estímulo,


----------



## Silver94 (27 Ene 2021)

Gracias. Por lo que entiendo vienen a ser unos creadores de burbujas.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Gracias. Por lo que entiendo vienen a ser unos creadores de burbujas.



La burbuja es el efecto secundario, han ido a machacar a un fondo de inversión de mierda y a asustar a otros y lo han logrado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Gracias. Por lo que entiendo vienen a ser unos creadores de burbujas.



Pero burbujean una acción aprovechando que grandes fondos están en corto.

Y lo que ponía @hornblower que se comenta en Reddit, ahora se empieza a proponer hacer lo mismo con la plata para joder a los de plata-papel que manipulan a la baja: 

Física y mineras.

Puede ser algo gordo o quedar en nada, pero tenemos unos días de show por delante.


----------



## Beto (27 Ene 2021)

voy a pillar alguna onza por si acaso....

y algun duro de plata y de 100pts....


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

Beto dijo:


> voy a pillar alguna onza por si acaso....
> 
> y algun duro de plata y de 100pts....




Eso siempre viene bien


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

Reserva Federal mantiene tasas de interés entre 0 % y 0,25 %: ¿por qué tomó esta decisión?

Intereses bajos y estímulos. Que me expliquen que más hace falta para que el jorro se catapulte


----------



## Tolagu (27 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Gracias. Por lo que entiendo vienen a ser unos creadores de burbujas.



No exactamente. Son apostadores más que inversores, jóvenes, que han aprovechado el hostión del virus para propagarse. Se mueven más por modas que por fundamentales o por técnico. La operación Gamestop les ha salido de bandera, y me alegro, porque han machacado a un fondo que tiene últimamente la costumbre de ponerse en corto a lo bestia en ciertos valores.

Lo curioso de este caso de Gamestop es que han ido a jugar en corto contra Michael Burry, el que hizo saltar por los aires la burbuja de las subprimes en USA. Y parte de esta panda de pirados (en este caso eran los de Wallstreetbets más que los Robinhood) le han reventado al fondo.

Los de Robinhood si están detrás de valores que han explotado el año pasado. Pero es que no tienen NI PUTA IDEA de lo que hacen. Y la app les permite estar apalancados a unos niveles de escándalo. Han sacado beneficios de la hostia, pero también han palmado pasta como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## tastas (27 Ene 2021)

Wsb pone el ojo en la plata.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Ene 2021)

¿Conspiración para alterar el precio de las cosas, no era un delito grave por el que han sido condenados recientemente ejecutivos de JPMorgan y Deutche Bank, al pillarles con las manos en la masa, trapicheando para alterar a conveniencia las cotizaciones del mercado de los metales preciosos?¿Y cuál sería la diferencia exactamente entre que lo hagan cuatro “kastuzos”, si se me permite utilizar la jerga al uso del compañero Esseri, o un grupo de usuarios de una web o foro de inversión? Si se ponen de acuerdo, y dejan además constancia escrita, para inflar de forma artificial y tendenciosa el precio de la plata papel ¿Que coño les diferencia de los mangantes de JPMorgan y Deutche Bank? Pregunto...


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Conspiración para alterar el precio de las cosas, no era un delito grave por el que han sido condenados recientemente ejecutivos de JPMorgan y Deutche Bank, al pillarles con las manos en la masa, trapicheando para alterar a conveniencia las cotizaciones del mercado de los metales preciosos?¿Y cuál sería la diferencia exactamente entre que lo hagan cuatro “kastuzos”, si se me permite utilizar la jerga al uso del compañero Esseri, o un grupo de usuarios de una web o foro de inversión? Si se ponen de acuerdo, y dejan además constancia escrita, para inflar de forma artificial y tendenciosa el precio de la plata papel ¿Que coño les diferencia de los mangantes de JPMorgan y Deutche Bank? Pregunto...




Hombre, pues en k una provoca un fraude y la otra, un desblokeo. Una busca represión y la otra, libre expresión ( de un sistema de descubrimiento de precios k persigue precisamente la misma libre expresión de mercado k la segunda opción ).

Ambas distorsionan un flujo "natural" del precio, OK...pero no hay color. Creo.


----------



## timi (28 Ene 2021)

y el nombre , gamestop, es casual


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Hombre, pues en k una provoca un fraude y la otra, un desblokeo. Una busca represión y la otra, libre expresión ( de un sistema de descubrimiento de precios k persigue precisamente la misma libre expresión de mercado k la segunda opción ).
> 
> Ambas distorsionan un flujo "natural" del precio, OK...pero no hay color. Creo.



Si, desde luego, pero yo más que a la valoración ética de esta operación, me refiero a las posibles derivadas penales que les puede acarrear el conchabéo para inflar el precio de la plata. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que a la gente a la que van a joder con esta acción, coleccionan abogados de los caros. Por no mencionar que la mala follá que gastan es legendaria...


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Ene 2021)

También pudiera ser un intento de manipulación al estilo disidencia controlada para hacer creer a incautos hacia donde no va a ir el asunto.

Últimamente está de moda ese juego.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, desde luego, pero yo más que a la valoración ética de esta operación, me refiero a las posibles derivadas penales que les puede acarrear el conchabéo para inflar el precio de la plata. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que a la gente a la que van a joder con esta acción, coleccionan abogados de los caros. Por no mencionar que la mala follá que gastan es legendaria...



las derivadas penales serían q mientras a los de wallstreetbets les podrían meter años de prisión a cascoporro, a los de jpmorgan por hacer exactamente lo mismo les amonestarían y darían una palmadita en la espalda, como llevan haciendo décadas


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, desde luego, pero yo más que a la valoración ética de esta operación, me refiero a las posibles derivadas penales que les puede acarrear el conchabéo para inflar el precio de la plata. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que a la gente a la que van a joder con esta acción, coleccionan abogados de los caros. Por no mencionar que la mala follá que gastan es legendaria...



Los B.Banks blokean un sistema de descubrimiento de precios.

Es decir, más allá de empatías k seguro muchos compartimos...trasciende un plano ético, imo , pues entra de lleno en el operativo del sistema. Es un atentado a su rol principal . Un fraude en toda regla y por insiders implicados. Fraude como figura penal, no como cháchara facilona de internek.

Por otro lado...sólo encargar físico como tal o en vehículos respaldados al 100% desatascaría el precio de la plata. Es más, sin éso, para empezar, se meten de cabeza a un sector donde sobra el papel a patadas ( no van a petar unos cortos puntuales como el caso del fondo k atacaba a GS , sino a una operativa constante de volcado de papel , cantidades descomunales cuyo objetivo no son los cortos en sí, sino cargar físico barato. La pasta de los cortos es la gasolina de la juerga ).

Finalmente, si lo k se larga de JPMorgan es cierto, k akí todo pinta bastante piniculero...aún en el caso de ir contra sus cortos, no problemo : Los cierran a un importe, equis, de golpe, asumiendo pérdidas...y automáticamente dejan k el tsunami de compras se lleve sus colosales posiciones físicas a la luna - la info k circula es k son incluso superiores a las de los hnos Hunt -.

Asínnn k lo dicho : Cero problemas. Estos dan por culo por arriba y por abajo.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Al final, lo más simple y lo k importa, es ésto :

( por cierto, cifras realmente akojonantes : " las ventas de #Gold Eagle *en enero* superaron *el total del año pasado en un factor de tres* ")


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Al final, lo más simple y lo k importa, es ésto :
> 
> ( por cierto, cifras realmente akojonantes : " las ventas de #Gold Eagle *en enero* superaron *el total del año pasado en un factor de tres* ")




Esto era previsible. En agosto cambia el diseño de la mítica moneda gold eagle. Las ultimas de este diseño y las primeras del siguiente se venderá como churros. Ellos lo saben y se aprovechan para sacar producción como para empedrar wall street. De hecho, ya se han encargado de que corra el rumor que se han quedado sin oro y plata para seguir acuñando. Asi que, *¡¡¡¡¡¡corran a por la suya que me las quitan de las manos y no puedo acuñar mas!!!!! *


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Ene 2021)

Entrevista a German Vega, Cmcoro


----------



## hornblower (28 Ene 2021)

De Cárpatos:
*China espera una inflación del 3% en 2021 y evita establecer objetivos de PIB.*
10:55 || 28/01/2021

ya sabemos qué activos se usan para protegerse de la inflación
Aquí el histórico de inflación en China


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Al final, lo más simple y lo k importa, es ésto :
> 
> ( por cierto, cifras realmente akojonantes : " las ventas de #Gold Eagle *en enero* superaron *el total del año pasado en un factor de tres* ")



Con Trump habiéndo dado dinero por que si a todos sus ciudadanos (1200$ a cada mayor de 16 años y 500$ a cada menor de 16 años):

"Gracias, tío Sam": los US$1.200 que EE.UU. paga a millones de personas para combatir el impacto económico del coronavirus - BBC News Mundo

dicen que bastante de ese dinero fue a bolsa, pero me temo que parte pudo ir a oro y plata.

Con Biden haciéndo o pretendiendo hacer lo mismo:

Biden, ante unas ayudas por Covid que no convencen: «Es solo el inicio»

Con Yellen diciendo que hay que gastar como si no hubiera mañana:

Yellen anima a gastar ''a lo grande'' para sortear una ''una recesión larga y dolorosa''


pues... la gente que no es gilipollas y acostumbrada a ahorrar desde 2019 ante la la que se viene, supongo que habrán decidido invertir ese regalo en algo un poco consistente y que no dependa de una impresora.


----------



## hornblower (28 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Como se metan los Robinhood va a haber fuegos artificiales



*Ya empiezan! +4,09%*


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> *Ya empiezan! +4,09%*



Ya vienen...... Jajajajjajaja


----------



## BitJoros (28 Ene 2021)

5,4% omg...


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Me encuentro nutrido en estos momentos. Pero creo que va a ser pasajero. Me da que algunos de los piraos de wallstreetbets y robinhoods no han calibrado el volumen del mercado plata/papel. Es una impresión.

No es lo mismo que 3 millones de piraos se jueguen 50 pavos en Game Stop (en lugar de una apuesta deportiva) para tumbar un corto de 300 millones, que pretender hacerlo en este mercado (aprox. 25 billones).
*
Como suelo equivocarme en los pronósticos, no me hagáis caso.* Pero podemos estar asistiendo al comienzo de una dolorosa lección para esta legión de ludópatas JIMbersores y no descarto que con la platica reciban un repaso, un segundo tiempo del partido GS, y más de uno salga escaldado.

Mientras, si sólo sirve este movimiento para darles un toque de atención a los JPM y familia, bienvenido sea y a disfrutar el espectáculo mientras dure.


----------



## lvdo (28 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> *Ya empiezan! +4,09%*



Ha bajado el ratio oro/plata de 73 a 70 hoy


----------



## L'omertá (28 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Ha bajado el ratio oro/plata de 73 a 70 hoy



Y eso significa que....


----------



## BitJoros (28 Ene 2021)

Solo falta un twit de Elon Musk y ya si que se va a marte xD


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Y eso significa que....



La subida de la plata ha sido mayor que la del oro


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me encuentro nutrido en estos momentos. Pero creo que va a ser pasajero. Me da que algunos de los piraos de wallstreetbets y robinhoods no han calibrado el volumen del mercado plata/papel. Es una impresión.
> 
> No es lo mismo que 3 millones de piraos se jueguen 50 pavos en Game Stop (en lugar de una apuesta deportiva) para tumbar un corto de 300 millones, que pretender hacerlo en este mercado (aprox. 25 billones).
> *
> ...



Si quieren ganar a base de papeles yo creo que van jodidos, pero si empiezan a vaciar el stock de todas las tiendas y se crea escasez, tal vez.. 

Esto se quedará en un sueño húmedo de metaleros me temo


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me encuentro nutrido en estos momentos. Pero creo que va a ser pasajero. Me da que algunos de los piraos de wallstreetbets y robinhoods no han calibrado el volumen del mercado plata/papel. Es una impresión.
> 
> No es lo mismo que 3 millones de piraos se jueguen 50 pavos en Game Stop (en lugar de una apuesta deportiva) para tumbar un corto de 300 millones, que pretender hacerlo en este mercado (aprox. 25 billones).
> 
> ...




Bitcoin capitaliza más de 600 billones yankees. Crypto, un trillón. Y subiendo.

La capacidá de influencia de hoy todo diox la ha visto.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si quieren ganar a base de papeles yo creo que van jodidos, pero si empiezan a vaciar el stock de todas las tiendas y se crea escasez, tal vez..
> 
> Esto se quedará en un sueño húmedo de metaleros me temo



Por no decir que no son los Bancos los únicos que han reaccionado. Los Brokers al únisono están aumentando comisiones, spreads, ponen límites etc etc.

A ver, aquí tenemos todos un cierto sesgo pro metal, eso es indudable. Pero este tipo de movimientos, a priori simpáticos, pueden joder este mercado mucho más de lo que está. Y lo que ya tendría muchos cojones es que ahora que los hijoputas de JPM no están a corto, según parece ser, vengan ahora esta panda de descerebrados a disparar en vertical el precio de la plata lo que generaría miles de millones de beneficio para los putos manipuladores por excelencia. Es que es imaginarme el careto de los ejecutivos cabrones de JPM que han manipulado a la baja el precio durante años y años, y los veo con sus puracos y sus whiskies, disfrutando como una turba de niñatos les mete en el bolsillo..... ¿cuánto? ¿1 billoncete?


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ... lo que ya tendría muchos cojones es que ahora que los hijoputas de JPM no están a corto, según parece ser, vengan ahora esta panda de descerebrados a disparar en vertical el precio de la plata lo que generaría miles de millones de beneficio para los putos manipuladores por excelencia. Es que es imaginarme el careto de los ejecutivos cabrones de JPM que han manipulado a la baja el precio durante años y años, y los veo con sus puracos y sus whiskies, disfrutando como una turba de niñatos les mete en el bolsillo..... ¿cuánto? ¿1 billoncete?



Ese fin de fiesta está cantáo hace siglos. Algún problema ?

Habrá legión de cerdos k tengan metal...y ? Ahora toca preocuparse por ellos por el hecho de compartir himbersión ? K se pague el género a un precio justo...y a otra cosa.


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2021)

*"El mercado del oro no es real", es un "mercado falso de oro-papel" *


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Bitcoin capitaliza más de 600 billones yankees. Crypto, un trillón. Y subiendo.
> 
> La capacidá de influencia de hoy todo diox la ha visto.



Yo no se lo que va a pasar. Pero lo único que he visto es esto:




Insisto, ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar. A lo mejor han tanteado a ver por dónde va el tema. Sube un 7% en 1 hora, baja un 4,4% en dos. No se, queda media sesión usana, vamos a ver si mañana esto sigue tan divertido o nos han metido una hostia del 10% al precio.

De bitcoños y familia me prometí no hablar, pero seguro que alguno sabrá manejar con ceros y equivalencias billones trillones usanos el tamaño de mercado.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Ese fin de fiesta está cantáo hace siglos. Algún problema ?
> 
> Habrá legión de cerdos k tengan metal...y ? Ahora toca preocuparse por ellos por el hecho de compartir himbersión ? K se pague el género a un precio justo...y a otra cosa.



No has entendido nada de lo que he dicho. Precisamente no me preocupo, me jode que los mismos que manipularon a la baja durante años ahora se llenen los bolsillos. ¿es que no lo entiendes? ¿no entiendes que JPM son los mayores tenedores de físico gracias a la manipulación del mercado que han realizado por años?

Es como si Lehman o Freddie Mac o Bear Steams hubieran sido los mayores ganadores de las subprimes en lugar de quebrar.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No has entendido nada de lo que he dicho. Precisamente no me preocupo, me jode que los mismos que manipularon a la baja durante años ahora se llenen los bolsillos. ¿es que no lo entiendes? ¿no entiendes que JPM son los mayores tenedores de físico gracias a la manipulación del mercado que han realizado por años?
> 
> Es como si Lehman o Freddie Mac o Bear Steams hubieran sido los mayores ganadores de las subprimes en lugar de quebrar.



Creo k el k no lee los posts eres tú. No creo k a un solo forero se le escape lo k dices.

A mí lo único k me jode es k sigan haciéndolo.


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me encuentro nutrido en estos momentos. Pero creo que va a ser pasajero. Me da que algunos de los piraos de wallstreetbets y robinhoods no han calibrado el volumen del mercado plata/papel. Es una impresión.
> 
> No es lo mismo que 3 millones de piraos se jueguen 50 pavos en Game Stop (en lugar de una apuesta deportiva) para tumbar un corto de 300 millones, que pretender hacerlo en este mercado (aprox. 25 billones).
> 
> ...



Yo también me equivocaré pero veo el típico juego del trilero “novato “ que pierde fácilmente la partida con una apuesta pequeña, el “listo” venido arriba le ofrece la revancha con una apuesta con todo y entonces el falso novato lo despluma


----------



## Momo L (28 Ene 2021)

Para los que no nos enteramos de nada de estos juegos, o de muy poco y estabamos pensando en invertir, sigue siendo una buena idea comprar oro en los próximos días o mejor esperar?


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

No me hagas caso pero invertir y novato riman mal, lo cual no quiere decir que no puedas ganar


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Para los que no nos enteramos de nada de estos juegos, o de muy poco y estabamos pensando en invertir, sigue siendo una buena idea comprar oro en los próximos días o mejor esperar?



*En físico si*. En papel, pues ahora mismo no creo que sea lo más conveniente. Tienes las mismas probabilidades que jugando a pares y nones.


----------



## Momo L (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> *En físico si*. En papel, pues ahora mismo no creo que sea lo más conveniente. Tienes las mismas probabilidades que jugando a pares y nones.



Sería en físico. Mi duda es, si este mercado está en alcista, si lo comparamos con la bolsa no sería bueno invertir no? Me refiero a cuando un valor está subiendo, mejor esperar no? O esto no se aplica al mercado del oro?


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Sería en físico. Mi duda es, si este mercado está en alcista, si lo comparamos con la bolsa no sería bueno invertir no? Me refiero a cuando un valor está subiendo, mejor esperar no? O esto no se aplica al mercado del oro?



Yo no compro físico con perspectiva especulativa sino para guardar valor y por lo que pueda ocurrir. Si lo que buscas es entrar en mercado a favor, mírate bien los papelitos. A medio plazo yo creo que sin duda, oro y plata son alcistas. Aquí en el foro tenemos diversidad de opiniones a corto. Esta semana con un arco de entre 24-27 y pico en nuestro concurso.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo también me equivocaré pero veo el típico juego del trilero “novato “ que pierde fácilmente la partida con una apuesta pequeña, el “listo” venido arriba le ofrece la revancha con una apuesta con todo y entonces el falso novato lo despluma



Nos queda saber quién es el novato y quién el listo......


----------



## Momo L (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo no compro físico con perspectiva especulativa sino para guardar valor y por lo que pueda ocurrir. Si lo que buscas es entrar en mercado a favor, mírate bien los papelitos. A medio plazo yo creo que sin duda, oro y plata son alcistas. Aquí en el foro tenemos diversidad de opiniones a corto. Esta semana con un arco de entre 24-27 y pico en nuestro concurso.



Yo también sería como reserva de valor, pero claro, si miro las gráficas y veo que no hace tantos años el oro estaba como a una quinta o sexta parte de lo que vale hoy, pues me hace cuestionarme mucho si estoy tomando la decisión correcta.
Ya sé que no existe una bola mágica, pero comprar en la cresta de la ola me genera muchas dudas.


----------



## Momo L (28 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> A ver, por si te sirve de ayuda, no haces más que repetir ORO y lo que está subiendo hoy es la PLATA, no el oro.
> 
> Generalmente la plata replica lo que hace el oro (va por detrás), y es mucho más volatil. Hoy la plata está subiendo por los motivos que has podido seguir en los mensajes de los 3 ó 4 hilos al respecto. Que el oro (que como no haces más que hablar de el, entiendo que es lo que quieres comprar) pueda seguir los movimientos de la plata, pues puede ser, pero no es lo habitual.
> 
> ...



Yo quiero comprar oro, es cierto que ahora que lo dices en algún hilo entendí que hablabais de la plata, pero luego hubo unos mensajes que ya no entendía y me perdí. 
Gracias por aclararme que os referiais principalmente a la plata


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (28 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo quiero comprar oro, es cierto que ahora que lo dices en algún hilo entendí que hablabais de la plata, pero luego hubo unos mensajes que ya no entendía y me perdí.
> Gracias por aclararme que os referiais principalmente a la plata



Uff no te lo recomiendo, metete en cryptos que el oro va a seguir perdiendo valor. La mejor reserva de valor es bitcoin, finito, sin inflación


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Por no decir que no son los Bancos los únicos que han reaccionado. Los Brokers al únisono están aumentando comisiones, spreads, ponen límites etc etc.
> 
> A ver, aquí tenemos todos un cierto sesgo pro metal, eso es indudable. Pero este tipo de movimientos, a priori simpáticos, pueden joder este mercado mucho más de lo que está. Y lo que ya tendría muchos cojones es que ahora que los hijoputas de JPM no están a corto, según parece ser, vengan ahora esta panda de descerebrados a disparar en vertical el precio de la plata lo que generaría miles de millones de beneficio para los putos manipuladores por excelencia. Es que es imaginarme el careto de los ejecutivos cabrones de JPM que han manipulado a la baja el precio durante años y años, y los veo con sus puracos y sus whiskies, disfrutando como una turba de niñatos les mete en el bolsillo..... ¿cuánto? ¿1 billoncete?



Dudo mucho que esto sea por una turba de niñatos , nada es casual ya en este mundo. Recordemos que esto ha empezado con gamestop. es como si se enviaran señales,,, ni p. idea de lo que pasará.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ene 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Uff no te lo recomiendo, metete en cryptos que el oro va a seguir perdiendo valor. La mejor reserva de valor es bitcoin, finito, sin inflación



Finito debería ser el número de personajes que vienen a los hilos metaleros a vender la burra digital. Pero no, esto es como el libro de Miguel Hernández “El rollo que no cesa”


----------



## Tichy (29 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Finito debería ser el número de personajes que vienen a los hilos metaleros a vender la burra digital. Pero no, esto es como el libro de Miguel Hernández “El rollo que no cesa”



La verdad es que su razonamiento es consistente: "el oro va a seguir perdiendo valor", como ha ocurrido los últimos 5000 años. No como los tulipanes y el humo digital que nunca bajan. Siempre que encuentren nuevos pardillos a los que incorporar a la (base de) la pirámide.


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Ene 2021)

Minuto 36


----------



## L'omertá (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno, creo que llamar para pedir otras cincuenta onzas de plata no está de más.


----------



## lvdo (29 Ene 2021)

La web de Cmc está caída, puede que tenga algo que ver. Veremos en qué acaba todo esto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Uff no te lo recomiendo, metete en cryptos que el oro va a seguir perdiendo valor. La mejor reserva de valor es bitcoin, finito, sin inflación



Oh, sí mira como pierde valor el oro, es una barbaridad:


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> La web de Cmc está caída, puede que tenga algo que ver. Veremos en qué acaba todo esto.




De momento un 3% arriba... Y el oro parece que está desesperezándose.

Nada mal


----------



## Furillo (29 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> La web de Cmc está caída, puede que tenga algo que ver. Veremos en qué acaba todo esto.


----------



## Porestar (29 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> La web de Cmc está caída, puede que tenga algo que ver. Veremos en qué acaba todo esto.



Desde ayer además.

PD, me vuelve a funcionar y con el carrito guardado


----------



## Silver94 (29 Ene 2021)

A mi me carga sin problemas. Tanto ahora como antes que he leído el primer mensaje.


----------



## lvdo (29 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> A mi me carga sin problemas. Tanto ahora como antes que he leído el primer mensaje.



En Firefox funciona, parece que no está caída, es un problema del certificado SSL en Chrome, del lado del servidor.


----------



## vdke (29 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> En Firefox funciona, parece que no está caída, es un problema del certificado SSL en Chrome, del lado del servidor.



A mi en mi firefox no funciona, en otro navegador si...


----------



## vdke (29 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Minuto 36



Menuda puta mierda de video... tiene tanta calidad como la que sale que tiene ya una pata en el contenedor amarillo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Unos gráficos para pumpear un poco el tema y follarnos a JPMorgam

Plata ajustada a la inflación ( según método antiguo):








Plata ajustada a la inflación según los fraudulentos métodos actuales











Unos artículos FOMISTICOS de la plata el 2021

Perspectivas de la plata para el T4 de 2021: un año para el metal híbrido


Por qué 2021 será el momento óptimo para invertir en plata


----------



## Tolagu (29 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Minuto 36



Joder Manzano, no quiero ser machista ni lanzar comentarios....... que luego vienen a por mi los de la verdad, pero a la presentadora melafo


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Joder Manzano, no quiero ser machista ni lanzar comentarios....... que luego vienen a por mi los de la verdad, pero a la presentadora melafo



Menudos morros, dos lingotes por labios gasta


----------



## Eyman (29 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Bueno, creo que llamar para pedir otras cincuenta onzas de plata no está de más.




Yo estaba esperando a ver si pegaba algún bajón el precio, ahora con este lío ya no se si pillarlas ya o esperar a ver si quedan más abajo cuando pase el lío este.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo también sería como reserva de valor, pero claro, si miro las gráficas y veo que no hace tantos años el oro estaba como a una quinta o sexta parte de lo que vale hoy, pues me hace cuestionarme mucho si estoy tomando la decisión correcta.
> Ya sé que no existe una bola mágica, pero comprar en la cresta de la ola me genera muchas dudas.



Antes de tomar decisiones, lee e infórmate. Aquí tienes mucha información. Las páginas y páginas que hay no pasan de moda. La información es válida. Hay enlaces, noticias, videos, comentarios,...
Sobre todo, no te dejes llevar por lo que diga la gente. Tú eres quien tiene que pensar y sacar conclusiones. Tienes (tenemos) por suerte mucha información al alcance. Esa debe ser tu principal inversión, conocimiento.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2021)

Desde luego si esperas comprarte un castillo en La Borgoña, con una oz. oro, tienes 2 opciones....o vives 1000 años como Matusalem y vete tú a saber si tal vez si que podrías llegar a cumplir tu sueño y ver una buena revalorización ó sino intenta casarte con alguna heredera de Rockefeller, Rotschild o similar.....otra opción, consulta el hilo Magufo....


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ene 2021)

¿Y para qué quieres un castillo? Eso es para fantasmas


----------



## BitJoros (31 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta metaleros, cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido en dracma metales?


----------



## ElMayoL (31 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Una pregunta metaleros, cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido en dracma metales?



Un mes tranquilamente.


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Una pregunta metaleros, cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido en dracma metales?



Mes y medio asique reserva paciencia


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (31 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Una pregunta metaleros, cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido en dracma metales?



Son muy lentos. Desesperadamente lentos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo también sería como reserva de valor, pero claro, si miro las gráficas y veo que no hace tantos años el oro estaba como a una quinta o sexta parte de lo que vale hoy, pues me hace cuestionarme mucho si estoy tomando la decisión correcta.
> Ya sé que no existe una bola mágica, pero comprar en la cresta de la ola me genera muchas dudas.



Son entendibles tus dudas. Mi primera onza la compre el 2019... Y lógicamente tuve las mismas dudas.

En mi opinion el sentimiento es alcista, en verano cuando rompio maximos lo pararon y ha estado lateral bajista desde entonces lo que tampoco es mala cosa porque ha consolidado el nivel actual...

En cualquier caso pudiera ser que haya una corrección severa, la bola de cristal no la tenemos. Lo que pasa es que la mayoria nos plateamos el oro más como un seguro que como una inversión.

Es un win to win.

Caso 1.- La crisis se supera, la economia remonta, el fiat tira otros 20 años, el oro baja a 1200 euros la onza. Pues cojonudo, volvemos al viejo mundo, a currar, a tomar cañas con los amigos. Tienes unos pocos soberanos que ahora valen la mitad. No pasa nada con el tiempo se recuperaran y no necesitas venderlos. 

Caso 2.- La cosa va a peor empezamos a flipar con los cierres, eres, despidos,inflación... Pues nada el oro to the moon... Y el que lo tenga estará un poco o un mucho mejor que el que no lo tenga.

Un consejo seria repartir el riesgo... Si tienes pensaso meter 6000 euros, por ejemplo, no lo metas de golpe. Coge algo, una onza, o un par de soberanos y va viendo como evoluciona.

Suerte

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Membroza (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Son entendibles tus dudas. Mi primera onza la compre el 2019... Y lógicamente tuve las mismas dudas.
> 
> En mi opinion el sentimiento es alcista, en verano cuando rompio maximos lo pararon y ha estado lateral bajista desde entonces lo que tampoco es mala cosa porque ha consolidado el nivel actual...
> 
> ...



@Momo L
Otro de mi consejo es no comprar cuando no esté sobrevalorado notablemente, y ponerse fino de comprar cuando esté infravalorado.
Valorar el oro es algo complicado puesto que no produce flujos de caja, por lo que DCF u otras medidas no es posible aplicarlas.

Para evaluar el precio del oro pueden utilizarse métricas primarias y luego validarlo mediante métricas secundarias.

Métricas primarias:

Correlación negativa con los tipos de interés reales (10-year U.S. TIPS Yield): este Tweet demuestra que está fuertemente ligado a los tipos de interés reales (ajustados a inflación) a 10 años de la FED. Siempre respecto la FED, pues el oro se negocia en dólares. TIPS = Treasury Inflation Protected Securities. (búsqueda en Twitter para ver gráficos recientes)
Correlación negativa con U.S. Dollar Index (DXY): (ver gráfico)
M2 (Money supply) per capita vs Precio del oro: el M2 (Money supply) está altamente correlacionado con los cambios en los tipos de interés. Debemos normalizar a 100 desde junio de 1973, que es cuando se abandonó el patrón oro en el dólar. Chart
Inflación: está demostrado que no depende de la inflación. En los años 80 hubo mucha inflación y el precio del oro estaba deprimido.

Métricas e indicadores secundarios:

Precio del oro vs All-in sustaining costs to mine.
Precio relativo a otros bienes de consumo, como el precio de la vivienda, barril de petróleo
Gold-Dow Ratio: ratio Dow Jones Industrial Average vs oro.
Sentimiento de los mercados y del público.


----------



## Momo L (31 Ene 2021)

Supongo que si me sobrara el dinero no tendría esas dudas. Pero hago así con todo, mi instinto me dice que lo meta aunque me jodería mucho palmar pasta. Y sé más o menos lo que es el dinero fiat y lo que es la impresora gracias a este foro, pero que le voy a hacer, me he leído unas cuantas páginas del foro y visto unos cuantos vídeos, pero si estuviese a 300€ como hace no tantos años pues probablemente no dudaría y metería el doble! 
Yo que no soy nivel experto tengo muy presente la burbuja inmobiliaria y por mucho que el oro sea la bomba pues no creo que suba hasta las nubes, porque todo lo que sube baja! Aunque me conformaría con no perder mucho.
Disculpa por ser ese tipo de personaje prudentísimo a la par que completamente pasivo. Y gracias igualmente por tu mensaje.


----------



## Momo L (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Son entendibles tus dudas. Mi primera onza la compre el 2019... Y lógicamente tuve las mismas dudas.
> 
> En mi opinion el sentimiento es alcista, en verano cuando rompio maximos lo pararon y ha estado lateral bajista desde entonces lo que tampoco es mala cosa porque ha consolidado el nivel actual...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Tristemente creo que vamos a la opción dos. Muy buenos consejos.
Será un patrimonio para mis hijos si no lo necesitamos antes. 
Pero qué rabia no poder comprar a 300€, je, je.
Lástima no desembarcar en este mundo antes, pero nunca se sabe! 
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Momo L (31 Ene 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> @Momo L
> Otro de mi consejo es no comprar cuando no esté sobrevalorado notablemente, y ponerse fino de comprar cuando esté infravalorado.
> Valorar el oro es algo complicado puesto que no produce flujos de caja, por lo que DCF u otras medidas no es posible aplicarlas.
> 
> ...



Gracias Membroza.
He leído varias veces el mensaje pero por más que intento exprimir las neuronas no doy entendido lo de las métricas primarias y secundarias, y ya cuando abro los gráficos cortocircuito. Me resulta muy técnico para mi comprensión.
Podrías aclararme si en estes momentos está infravalorado o sobrevalorado?
Gracias


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Gracias por el aporte. 
Leer me los leería de buena gana, pero el que está actualmente activo tiene 424 páginas. Y me da la impresión de que llego ya tarde a esto, imaginate si me pongo a leer los 10 hilos. Igual para cuando termine el oro está al doble de lo que está hoy.
No es cuestión de vaguedad ni de pocas ganas, ¡ojalá supiera antes que este era el verdadero hilo de economía y no perdería años leyendo los que se postean en el principal que hace llamarse así que de economía tienen migajas! 
Como tengo dudas, cuando estoy en el "sí quiero" me da la impresión de que si decido comprar será mejor que lo haga cuanto antes, pero luego me viene el "hoy no, mañana" y así estoy sin dar movido ficha.
Aquí sé que muchos teneis unos conocimientos muy elevados, que hasta mi profesor de economía se quitaría el sombrero . Por otra parte, también entiendo que estareis cansados de gente como yo, ignorantes en este tema y que preguntamos y preguntamos porque no sabemos. Lástima no haber descubierto esta parte del foro hasta hace unos días! Lo que se aprende aquí!
Entonces, sólo me queda deciros: Muchas GRACIAS a todos por intentar ayudarme y por toda la información que colgáis, y ojalá algún día llegue a entender este tejemaneje y entramado que es la economía mundial, que siempre me ha fascinado. Y aunque aún estoy a años luz, cada día más cerca.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Feb 2021)

Hola tienen uds ets por aca?
Nada de invertir en plata es una materia prima sobrevalorada. En todo caso inviertan en oro fisico, por si vuelve Nibiru y los ets 


Sitchin sostuvo que existían escritos sumerios que narraban la historia de 50 Anunnaki, habitantes de un planeta llamado Nibiru, que vinieron a la Tierra aproximadamente hace 400 000 años con la intención de minar materia prima, *especialmente oro*, para transportarlo de regreso a Nibiru.

Hipótesis de los antiguos astronautas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Asthar


----------



## Membroza (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Gracias Membroza.
> He leído varias veces el mensaje pero por más que intento exprimir las neuronas no doy entendido lo de las métricas primarias y secundarias, y ya cuando abro los gráficos cortocircuito. Me resulta muy técnico para mi comprensión.
> Podrías aclararme si en estes momentos está infravalorado o sobrevalorado?
> Gracias



Si vas a invertir en oro te recomiendo que estudies para saber cómo interpretarlo y comprarlo en el mejor momento.

10-year TIP: oro infravalorado
DXY: el dólar parece que está perdiendo la tendencia bajista e incluso ha ganado terreno. Esto es bueno, porque si sube el dólar, tu oro valdrá más.
M2 (Money supply) per capita vs Precio del oro: algo sobrevalorado (línea roja por encima de la azul), pero mucho menos de lo que lo estuvo en julio como puedes ver en el gráfico: FRED Graph | FRED | St. Louis Fed
Yo diría que ahora estás pagando un precio justo por el metal. Ni barato, ni caro.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Supongo que si me sobrara el dinero no tendría esas dudas. Pero hago así con todo, mi instinto me dice que lo meta aunque me jodería mucho palmar pasta. Y sé más o menos lo que es el dinero fiat y lo que es la impresora gracias a este foro, pero que le voy a hacer, me he leído unas cuantas páginas del foro y visto unos cuantos vídeos, pero si estuviese a 300€ como hace no tantos años pues probablemente no dudaría y metería el doble!
> Yo que no soy nivel experto tengo muy presente la burbuja inmobiliaria y por mucho que el oro sea la bomba pues no creo que suba hasta las nubes, porque todo lo que sube baja! Aunque me conformaría con no perder mucho.
> Disculpa por ser ese tipo de personaje prudentísimo a la par que completamente pasivo. Y gracias igualmente por tu mensaje.



No se puede invertir sin arriesgar (no voy a entrar en los matices de si el oro es o no una inversión, hablo en líneas generales), igual que no se puede vivir sin arriesgar (es que me jodería mucho salir a la calle a trabajar para ganar dinero y romperme una pierna al bajar del autobús. Muy bien, no vaya usted a trabajar). Decidir conservar el dinero en su forma fiat ya es tomar una decisión y, de alguna manera, hacer una inversión. 

Aquí nadie sabemos lo que va a ocurrir, pero entendemos que el oro es de las cosas más sólidas que hay, si no la más sólida. La seguridad no existe. Cuando crees que el entorno político es seguro, viene una moción de censura y echa abajo un gobierno. Cuando crees que las epidemias son cosa del pasado, viene el coronavirus. Y cuando crees que las guerras mundiales nunca volverán a repetirse... pues prefiero no pensarlo. 

Yo solo te puedo adjuntar un gráfico semanal del mayor ETF de oro (no abogo por los ETFs de oro frente al oro físico, es simplemente para ver un gráfico de evolución y situación). En gráfico semanal el precio se apoya sistemáticamente en la media de 50 sesiones. No hay divergencias bajistas en indicadores de tendencia. Esta situación según el análisis técnico significa compra. A mí el análisis técnico para el oro no me gusta, pero eso es lo que dice. ¿Por situación global? Pues estamos en una crisis mundial que no se sabe, ni hasta donde puede llegar, ni lo que puede durar. Los optimistas dicen que superaremos esto sin problemas con las vacunas y a correr. Bueno, pues hay otras lecturas muy bien argumentadas que no dicen lo mismo. Y eso significa compra oro. Yo, desde luego, si tuviera dinero para comprar, en este momento compraría.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Feb 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> No se puede invertir sin arriesgar (no voy a entrar en los matices de si el oro es o no una inversión, hablo en líneas generales), igual que no se puede vivir sin arriesgar (es que me jodería mucho salir a la calle a trabajar para ganar dinero y romperme una pierna al bajar del autobús. Muy bien, no vaya usted a trabajar). Decidir conservar el dinero en su forma fiat ya es tomar una decisión y, de alguna manera, hacer una inversión.
> 
> Aquí nadie sabemos lo que va a ocurrir, pero entendemos que el oro es de las cosas más sólidas que hay, si no la más sólida. La seguridad no existe. Cuando crees que el entorno político es seguro, viene una moción de censura y echa abajo un gobierno. Cuando crees que las epidemias son cosa del pasado, viene el coronavirus. Y cuando crees que las guerras mundiales nunca volverán a repetirse... pues prefiero no pensarlo.
> 
> ...



Bueno eso de que nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir creo que no es asi.
Todo buen florero sabe que viene un Reset economico. Y estando como estais todos tan puestos en bolsa ya sabreis lo que significa eso no?
Si es que os lo estan diciendo ellos hasta por la tele
Otra cosa es que el asunto sea dificil de asimilar y todo el mundo tire palante hasta el Reset
Asthar


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (1 Feb 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Bueno eso de que nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir creo que no es asi.
> Todo buen florero sabe que viene un Reset economico. Y estando como estais todos tan puestos en bolsa ya sabreis lo que significa eso no?
> Si es que os lo estan diciendo ellos hasta por la tele
> Otra cosa es que el asunto sea dificil de asimilar y todo el mundo tire palante hasta el Reset
> Asthar



Precisamente los que estamos muy en el oro es porque es lo que pensamos. Pero pensar, creer, es una cosa, y "saber" es otra.


----------



## Beto (2 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo también sería como reserva de valor, pero claro, si miro las gráficas y veo que no hace tantos años el oro estaba como a una quinta o sexta parte de lo que vale hoy, pues me hace cuestionarme mucho si estoy tomando la decisión correcta.
> Ya sé que no existe una bola mágica, pero comprar en la cresta de la ola me genera muchas dudas.



A mi todo me vino de leer libros de historia... weimar, guerras, monedas que dejan de tener valor de un día a otro....esas cosas hacen que no mire si vale más o menos que ayer....me da igual. Y para mí, cuantoas baje, mejor


----------



## Beto (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Feb 2021)

En este tema cuanto más lees, aprendes y buscas información, te das cuenta de la importancia que tiene el oro.

Una lástima que nuestro país se deshiciera de gran parte de su oro por 4 duros...

Si algún día se recupera el patrón oro, seremos unos mindundis (con todo lo que llegamos a ser...pfff).


----------



## tastas (4 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


>



Y el IVA.
Entre que creo que la plata está en fase de desmonetización, su stack to flow y el IVA, con tener oro me basta, que ya bastante cuesta conseguirlo


----------



## Beto (4 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> A mi todo me vino de leer libros de historia... weimar, guerras, monedas que dejan de tener valor de un día a otro....esas cosas hacen que no mire si vale más o menos que ayer....me da igual. Y para mí, cuantoas baje, mejor



me he vuelto a leer y parece que dé la impresion de que compro onzas de oro con lo que me sobra del pan....en realidad casi no me llega para 1/10oz en un año, que conste....pero me referia a que me daba igual si me costaba 175 que sale ahora mas o menos que 190 o 200....


----------



## Daviot (4 Feb 2021)

Desde el punto de vista técnico coincido más o menos con @Estocástico Gutiérrez , creo que incluso podría bajar algo más hasta aproximarse, tocar o rebasar ligeramente la directriz alcista de largo plazo que como se ve tiene un ángulo de inclinación bastante similar al de la subida de los años 2009-2010-2011.

Este es un gráfico semanal con el precio en dólares. También se ve que últimamente estamos inmersos en un canal descendente en el precio.

Viendo el RSI también hay margen de bajada todavía.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

Oro: - ¿Por qué no sube el oro?


----------



## Daviot (5 Feb 2021)

Añado otro gráfico para que se vea mejor el canal bajista en el que estamos. Mala pinta en general incluyendo el inminente corte a la baja de la media móvil de 50 sesiones a la media móvil de 200 sesiones, pero quien sabe.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Añado otro gráfico para que se vea mejor el canal bajista en el que estamos. Mala pinta en general incluyendo el inminente corte a la baja de la media móvil de 50 sesiones a la media móvil de 200 sesiones, pero quien sabe.




A cuanto piensas que podria llegar ??? aunque me parece que esto no lo sabemos nadie pero bueno por saber tu idea.

yo creo que a entre 1300 y 1400 eurillos se va a poder pillar onzas pero a saber......


----------



## racional (5 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico coincido más o menos con @Estocástico Gutiérrez , creo que incluso podría bajar algo más hasta aproximarse, tocar o rebasar ligeramente la directriz alcista de largo plazo que como se ve tiene un ángulo de inclinación bastante similar al de la subida de los años 2009-2010-2011.
> 
> Este es un gráfico semanal con el precio en dólares. También se ve que últimamente estamos inmersos en un canal descendente en el precio.
> 
> Viendo el RSI también hay margen de bajada todavía.



Es increíble que esté bajando, en la época de la historia donde más dinero se ha imprimido.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble que esté bajando, en la época de la historia donde más dinero se ha imprimido.



Y con la economía bloqueada, los deficits galopantes. Es como si nadie viera riesgo en la situación actual. Los usanos con los índices buscando máximos. A mi me da que vamos a ver algo parecido al año pasado, no tan profundo, pero tiene que haber un recorte fuerte que saque dinero de las acciones y busque refugio.


----------



## Daviot (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A cuanto piensas que podria llegar ??? aunque me parece que esto no lo sabemos nadie pero bueno por saber tu idea.
> 
> yo creo que a entre 1300 y 1400 eurillos se va a poder pillar onzas pero a saber......



Si nos atenemos al gráfico, la base del canal y la directriz ascendente ( línea azul claro ) son niveles donde teóricamente buscaría apoyo y buenas zonas para comprar. Eso sería entre 1750 y 1675 dólares lo que serían entre 1470 y 1407 euros al cambio actual.


----------



## Daviot (5 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble que esté bajando, en la época de la historia donde más dinero se ha imprimido.



Sí, tienes razón, pero claro estas cosas no suben linealmente sino con los típicos dientes de sierra y ahora nos ha tocado un diente un poco profundo pero no dudo que tarde o temprano esto siga subiendo y no tardemos mucho en seguir cabalgando a lo grande.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón, pero claro estas cosas no suben linealmente sino con los típicos dientes de sierra y ahora nos ha tocado un diente un poco profundo pero no dudo que tarde o temprano esto siga subiendo y no tardemos mucho en seguir cabalgando a lo grande.



Pues mira las putas bitcoins y sus escuderas, subiendo en plan hijo puta algunas directamente al 100% en el dia de hoy, lo que es acojonante es que son casi todas.............es una barbaridad.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Feb 2021)

Poca gente busca ya resguardo en oro teniendo la posibilidad de meterlo en bitcoin


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Poca gente busca ya resguardo en oro teniendo la posibilidad de meterlo en bitcoin



Hablan aqui de maximos historicos cuando acaba de llegar el bitcoin a los 40000 euros.

Valia lo mismo que 100 gramos de oro cuando yo compraba lingotillos de esos, ahora mis lingotillos 5000 y esto 40000 y sigue subiendo sin parar.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Feb 2021)

WGC: Goldbestände der weltweiten Zentralbanken Dez. 2020

Veamos el estado de las reservas de oro de los diferentes bancos centrales en diciembre 2020:

Compraron:
Uzbekistán: +8.4 toneladas
India: +3.7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +1.5 toneladas
República Checa: +0.6 toneladas
Francia: +0.1
Méjico: +0.1

Vendieron:
Malta: -0.1 toneladas
Mongolia: -2.3 toneladas

Por otro lado, el banco central turco vendió 2.8 toneladas de sus reservas oficiales pero los depósitos de los bancos comerciales en el banco central aumentaron en 28.1 toneladas. El banco central turco obliga a la banca comercial depositar oro en el banco central como colateral de los préstamos que otorga. Mientras tanto el banco central compra la producción interna de oro y financia nuevas explotaciones con el objetivo de duplicar la producción nacional.



Aquí la situación las reservas oficiales en diciembre:


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hablan aqui de maximos historicos cuando acaba de llegar el bitcoin a los 40000 euros.
> 
> Valia lo mismo que 100 gramos de oro cuando yo compraba lingotillos de esos, ahora mis lingotillos 5000 y esto 40000 y sigue subiendo sin parar.



No tiene sentido estar resentido por tener oro en vez de BTC. Si eres firme creyente en el BTC invierte todo lo que tengas en oro ahora mismo en BTC, cuando 1BTC valga 1 millon de dólares serás rico y podrás venir aquí a contárnoslo.

Cada vez que envías un mensaje por aquí estás perdiendo la oportunidad de comprar BTC más barato y de hacerte rico.

Entre tanto otros piensan que el oro es una buena herramienta para cubrirse de la inflación constante del fiat, no tienen interés en hacerse ricos con el oro, simplemente evitar que el dinero que tanto esfuerzo cuesta ganar no pierda su valor por el capricho de los zotes que manejan las políticas económicas del mundo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No tiene sentido estar resentido por tener oro en vez de BTC. Si eres firme creyente en el BTC invierte todo lo que tengas en oro ahora mismo en BTC, cuando 1BTC valga 1 millon de dólares serás rico y podrás venir aquí a contárnoslo.
> 
> Cada vez que envías un mensaje por aquí estás perdiendo la oportunidad de comprar BTC más barato y de hacerte rico.
> 
> Entre tanto otros piensan que el oro es una buena herramienta para cubrirse de la inflación constante del fiat, no tienen interés en hacerse ricos con el oro, simplemente evitar que el dinero que tanto esfuerzo cuesta ganar no pierda su valor por el capricho de los zotes que manejan las políticas económicas del mundo.



Lo que no tiene sentido es comprar algo cuando esta en maximos, yo no se que manera teneis vosotros de invertir pero esa no es mi manera, si se pone a un millon pues mala suerte, pero esto lo aplico a todo, bitcoin, oro, platas, yo no compro cuando esta en maximos, ya caera y si no cae pues mala suerte.


----------



## Nostromos (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es *comprar algo cuando esta en maximos*, yo no se que manera teneis vosotros de invertir pero esa no es mi manera, si se pone a un millon pues mala suerte, pero esto lo aplico a todo, bitcoin, oro, platas, yo no compro cuando esta en maximos, ya caera y si no cae pues mala suerte.



*Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con* @Garrapatez, si tan convencido estás de ello, *vende todo tu oro y compra BTC*, y deja de andar llorando por las esquinas....

y otra cosa, desde mi ignorancia, ¿y tu como sabes que está en máximos?, igual puede seguir subiendo "to the moon", o pegarse un castañazo memorable.....

Un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Nostromos dijo:


> *Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con* @Garrapatez, si tan convencido estás de ello, *vende todo tu oro y compra BTC*, y deja de andar llorando por las esquinas....
> 
> y otra cosa, desde mi ignorancia, ¿y tu como sabes que está en máximos?, igual puede seguir subiendo "to the moon", o pegarse un castañazo memorable.....
> 
> Un saludo.




Soy mas listo que vosotros por eso no voy a vender nada para comprar en maximos, ya lo he dicho.

Realmente me parece muy absurdo lo que estais escribiendo, vende pisos y compra bitcoin en maximos, manda cojones la cosa, si os hiciera caso en menos de un año estaria pidiendo en la puerta de algun supermercado.

Pero claro que os voy a esplicar a los comedoritos que lo mas que teneis son 50 eurillos para invertir, es tonteria ........... en fin.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Soy mas listo que vosotros por eso no voy a vender nada para comprar en maximos...



Listo como un zorro.
Sobre todo comprando "plata" por debajo del spot.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Listo como un zorro.
> Sobre todo comprando "plata" por debajo del spot.



Anda que no se os vio nerviosos, cada vez que se habla de plata por debajo de spot saltan muchos llorando que eso no puede ser..........

Sera que no se ponen incluso en el mismo foro lotes de vez en cuando, pero se dice y empiezan los lloros, no puede ser, hay que pagar su verdadero valor, es escasa, se esta acabando, no hay fisico jaja


----------



## Nostromos (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Anda que no se os vio nerviosos, cada vez que se habla de plata por debajo de spot saltan *muchos llorando que eso no puede ser*..........
> 
> Sera que no se ponen incluso en el mismo foro lotes de vez en cuando, pero se dice* y empiezan los lloros*, no puede ser, hay que pagar su verdadero valor, es escasa, se esta acabando, no hay fisico jaja



Creo, y por lo que veo, *al que SI que se le ve llorando y lamentándose por las esquinas, es a ti muchacho*.....

Y te sigo insistiendo, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, y menos en estos tiempos que corren. Yo al BTC le veo muchísima volatilidad, creo que a día de hoy 1 BTC ronda los 39.000€, quien no te dice que se pueda ir hasta los 50.000€, o bajar hasta los 15.000€, nadie lo sabe.

El oro está a día de hoy a unos 1.520€ la onza, creo que es un valor "refugio" y no es bueno jugar a especular con el, yo no pienso que me vaya a hacer millonario comprando oro, solo es una forma de diversificar mi cartera.

Un saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Soy mas listo que vosotros por eso no voy a vender nada para comprar en maximos, ya lo he dicho.
> 
> Realmente me parece muy absurdo lo que estais escribiendo, vende pisos y compra bitcoin en maximos, manda cojones la cosa, si os hiciera caso en menos de un año estaria pidiendo en la puerta de algun supermercado.
> 
> Pero claro que os voy a esplicar a los comedoritos que lo mas que teneis son 50 eurillos para invertir, es tonteria ........... en fin.



Llevas ya en varios hilos diciendo más o menos que el oro es una mierda en comparación con el BTC y demostrando cierta frustración por haber comprado oro en vez de BTC. Ya nos ha quedado claro tu postura.

Es un error comparar oro y BTC. No lo digo porque el oro lleve siendo un valor seguro más de 20 siglos sino porque son herramientas distintas pensadas para escenarios distintos.

Si quieres hacerte millonario métete en BTC y mueve correctamente tus fichas, eso si, puedes hacerte millonario o perder tus ahorros, depende de cómo manejes tu dinero.

Si lo que quieres es que tu dinero (tu energía y tiempo gastado en trabajar) simplemente no pierda valor por la inflación o por la represión financiera practicada por los gobiernos pues ahí tienes el oro.

Compra poco a poco y duerme tranquilo sin preocuparte por la volatilidad ni porque pierdas la contraseña de la cartera ni porque Hacienda te exiga no se qué papeles. Cuando lo necesites de vuelta para convertirlo en cash verás que donde metiste 100 ahora hay 120 o 150 en unos pocos años. Te voy a contar un secreto: No es que el oro se haya revalorizado sino que es el fiat el que se ha devaluado. ¿Te suena de algo QE, emisiones de deuda, helicópteros Bernake, etc?. Pues ahí tienes la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Feb 2021)

Pero qué ganas de dar palique al multi del rumanillo y sus sobradas.

Venga, JPM, 193.906.856,612 oz de plata.

El conjunto de entidades ahí listadas, 398.061.323,746 oz.

Horos, 10.292.445,786 y 39.378.658,378 oz., respectivamente,

NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group


----------



## Gusman (10 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Poca gente busca ya resguardo en oro teniendo la posibilidad de meterlo en bitcoin



Ese era el objetivo.


----------



## racional (10 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es comprar algo cuando esta en maximos, yo no se que manera teneis vosotros de invertir pero esa no es mi manera, si se pone a un millon pues mala suerte, pero esto lo aplico a todo, bitcoin, oro, platas, yo no compro cuando esta en maximos, ya caera y si no cae pues mala suerte.



Pero como va a caer si cada vez se imprime más. Hay que comprar de todo, el dinero fiat cada vez valdrá menos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Feb 2021)

Se está poniendo una primavera chula por venir, ríete del C.I.


----------



## Silver94 (10 Feb 2021)

A los precios que está ahora, me duele comprar, pero no me importaría poner mi granito de arena este fin de semana.


----------



## Porestar (10 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Pero como va a caer si cada vez se imprime más. Hay que comprar de todo, el dinero fiat cada vez valdrá menos.



El Bitcoin ha subido porque está tan verde que basta que engañe Munsk para liarla, pero es probable que baje, a mí me pilló casi fuera del todo el hijo de puta. Pero el oro sobre todo si lo veo a punto de caramelo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Feb 2021)

En mi opinión, a ese anuncio sólo le falta estar firmado por Qanom...

Llámame pesimista, pero es lo que veo.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Feb 2021)

Dad gracias que el BTC esté a todas horas sacándose la chorra y saliendo en las noticias. Está atrayendo mucha pasta, de otro modo parte de ese dinero estaría yendo al oro físico y el precio de éste se podría recalentar.

Con toda la mierda que están soltando los bancos centrales de EEUU y Europa el oro debería estar ya muy por encima de los 2000$. Este año no tengo ninguna duda que consolidará ese nivel ya que lo ha intentado ya en alguna ocasión pero no le han dejado. Va a su bola, lenta pero inexorablemente.


----------



## racional (11 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El Bitcoin ha subido porque está tan verde que basta que engañe Munsk para liarla, pero es probable que baje, a mí me pilló casi fuera del todo el hijo de puta. Pero el oro sobre todo si lo veo a punto de caramelo.



Digamos, que Bitcoin esta en el momento en el que estaba el oro cuando costaba $133. Esto es una ventaja para los que somos conscientes del momento que estamos viviendo. Y que en el futuro ya no existirá esta oportunidad. Para hacer ese cálculo me he basado en los mcap de cada activo. Que podría nunca cumplirse, o si. Pero no es algo imposible que los mcap de ambos se igualen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi opinión, a ese anuncio sólo le falta estar firmado por Qanom...
> 
> Llámame pesimista, pero es lo que veo.



Los de squeezsilver son unos pringadillos. La plata subirá con o sin ellos. Eso sí, están consiguiendo cierta visibilidad y hay mucho himbersor diverso que nunca había pensado invertir en plata u oro y que ahora está entrando ( desde bitcoñeros, a traders de diverso pelaje).+

Yo creo que esta vez, lo que va a elevar a la plata no es una ola, sino un mar de fondo... creo que se entiende el símil marinero


----------



## ESC (12 Feb 2021)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Dad gracias que el BTC esté a todas horas sacándose la chorra y saliendo en las noticias. Está atrayendo mucha pasta, de otro modo parte de ese dinero estaría yendo al oro físico y el precio de éste se podría recalentar.
> 
> Con toda la mierda que están soltando los bancos centrales de EEUU y Europa el oro debería estar ya muy por encima de los 2000$. Este año no tengo ninguna duda que consolidará ese nivel ya que lo ha intentado ya en alguna ocasión pero no le han dejado. Va a su bola, lenta pero inexorablemente.



Asistimos a una locura generada por la tecnología informática.

Hay una especie de duelo entre el mundo real y el virtual. Bitcoin tiene un problema cada vez que se crea una nueva criptomoneda de la nada, algún punto de inflexión habrá ahí, es la burbuja de las criptos la cual no ha hecho más que empezar.

Apunta a que dicha burbuja tendrá un enorme recorrido, sobre todo porque los propios bancos centrales pretenden emular la fórmula aprovechándose de la areola de oficialidad de la que gozan. 

Honestamente, lo que no tengo tan claro es si podrá funcionar el extraño mundo tecnológico al que nos avecinamos y no me refiero al largo plazo. 

...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Asistimos a una locura generada por la tecnología informática.
> 
> Hay una especie de duelo entre el mundo real y el virtual. Bitcoin tiene un problema cada vez que se crea una nueva criptomoneda de la nada, algún punto de inflexión habrá ahí, es la burbuja de las criptos la cual no ha hecho más que empezar.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, la locura está siendo generada por los Bancos Centrales, y en especial por el Tesoro Norteamreicano, que el año pasado imprimió el 25% de la dólares existentes en el mundo, desde 1820.

Lo demás son consecuencias.
Causa-Efecto.
Cuánto más tardéis en reaccionar, más dificil lo tendréis.


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

¿De dónde ha salido eso? En su página no lo encuentro.


----------



## ESC (12 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te equivocas, la locura está siendo generada por los Bancos Centrales, y en especial por el Tesoro Norteamreicano, que el año pasado imprimió el 25% de la dólares existentes en el mundo, desde 1820.
> 
> Lo demás son consecuencias.
> Causa-Efecto.
> Cuánto más tardéis en reaccionar, más dificil lo tendréis.



Una cosa no quita la otra.

No puedo estar equivocado si hablamos de cosas diferentes. Me limito a señalar que la tecnología informática ha ido expandiéndose desde hace cuatro décadas. Durante los ochenta y noventa casi nadie tenía un ordenador personal pero en la última década todo Dios tiene un teléfono móvil "inteligente".

Esa irrupción de la informática tiene su repercusión en todas las facetas de la vida y las sociedades tienen sus tiempos.

Permítame que me centre en esta cuestión dejando a parte las políticas de los bancos centrales o la naturaleza del dinero que empleamos.

Puedo señalar un duelo entre lo virtual y lo real.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> No puedo estar equivocado si hablamos de cosas diferentes. Me limito a señalar que la tecnología informática ha ido expandiéndose desde hace cuatro décadas. Durante los ochenta y noventa casi nadie tenía un ordenador personal pero en la última década todo Dios tiene un teléfono móvil "inteligente".
> 
> ...



Todas las épocas han tenido sus evoluciones tecnológicas. Y de ellas se sigue aprendiendo, para crecer exponencialmente.

La irrupción del avión o del coche me parecen tan o más impactantes para la época, que el teléfono movil o un ordenador, en la actual.
Lo que ocurre es que nos toca vivir en esta época.


----------



## ESC (12 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todas las épocas han tenido sus evoluciones tecnológicas. Y de ellas se sigue aprendiendo, para crecer exponencialmente.
> 
> La irrupción del avión o del coche me parecen tan o más impactantes para la época, que el teléfono movil o un ordenador, en la actual.
> Lo que ocurre es que nos toca vivir en esta época.



A principios del 2000, cuando era un chaval, recuerdo atormentar a mi círculo cercano con comentarios del tipo: "La mercancía digital ha dejado obsoleto el propio mercado". Por la facilidad que hay a la hora de hacer duplicados, piratería.

Estaremos a las puertas de una revolución tecnológica, siempre he sido un "friki" de la informática pero si le soy sincero, empiezo a estar asqueado de la misma.

En fin. Son impresiones personales que deseaba transmitirle.


----------



## PLACOINS (13 Feb 2021)

Hola , se agradece la presentación , bienvenido, saludos....


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

Hola. Espero no poner esta consulta en hilo erroneo pero creo innecesario abrir un hilo para ello. Vendi hace unos dias el ETF de oro y me apetece comprar unas onzas de oro fisico. Ya se que es una inversion para largo plazo ya que los costes de compra y venta son bastante altos. Con la idea de perder lo menos posible en ambas transacciones me debato entre dos opciones.

Como todavia tengo una parte en bullionvault una opcion es solicitar lingotes de 100gr. El coste por cada lingote es de 200euros para envio y produccion a precio spot. La otra opcion es la que mas he leido en el foro sobre monedas de onza.
Lo pregunto porque consulté como y donde venderlo y parece que dejando al margen la compraventa entre particulares no hay muchas opciones interesantes. En Andorrano he visto que recompran el oro por euro/gramo y que pagan mejor a mas kilates. Si conoceis otras opciones de venta mejores me gustaria conocerlas.

El caso es (puede que aqui me confunda ya que no se casi nada sobre el mundo metales) que creo que los lingotes tienen mas kilates(24) que la mayoria de monedas y el precio por gramo en la venta en Andorrano seria superior no?
Por este motivo y tambien porque el sobreprecio es menor, los lingotes me han parecido la mejor opcion. La unica ventaja que veo a las monedas es que son mas pequeñas y bonitas. La verdad es que preferiria tener monedas pero como es principalmente como inversion prefiero la que sea mas rentable. Gracias

Aqui la tabla de precios a la que me refiero en andorrano:


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Hola. Espero no poner esta consulta en hilo erroneo pero creo innecesario abrir un hilo para ello. Vendi hace unos dias el ETF de oro y me apetece comprar unas onzas de oro fisico. Ya se que es una inversion para largo plazo ya que los costes de compra y venta son bastante altos. Con la idea de perder lo menos posible en ambas transacciones me debato entre dos opciones.
> 
> Como todavia tengo una parte en bullionvault una opcion es solicitar lingotes de 100gr. El coste por cada lingote es de 200euros para envio y produccion a precio spot. La otra opcion es la que mas he leido en el foro sobre monedas de onza.
> Lo pregunto porque consulté como y donde venderlo y parece que dejando al margen la compraventa entre particulares no hay muchas opciones interesantes. En Andorrano he visto que recompran el oro por euro/gramo y que pagan mejor a mas kilates. Si conoceis otras opciones de venta mejores me gustaria conocerlas.
> ...



En la web La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión. tienes una comparativa de los mejores precios en físico en tiendas de confianza.

Elige moneda mejor que lingote que por su facil verificación tiene mejor venta. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En la web La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión. tienes una comparativa de los mejores precios en físico en tiendas de confianza.
> 
> Elige moneda mejor que lingote que por su facil verificación tiene mejor venta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias Harry. Buena pagina para comparar. Puedes aclararme algo sobre lo que comento de los kilates


----------



## Forcopula (14 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Gracias Harry. Buena pagina para comparar. Puedes aclararme algo sobre lo que comento de los kilates



Los lingotes no tienen más kilates que las monedas. Es cierto que hay monedas que no son 9999 oro, pero la mayoría sí.

En cualquier caso todas (dentro del mismo formato 1 oz, 1/2 oz 1/4 oz...) tienen el mismo peso de oro puro que es por lo que te van a pagar.


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los lingotes no tienen más kilates que las monedas. Es cierto que hay monedas que no son 9999 oro, pero la mayoría sí.
> 
> En cualquier caso todas (dentro del mismo formato 1 oz, 1/2 oz 1/4 oz...) tienen el mismo peso de oro puro que es por lo que te van a pagar.



Ok gracias. Creo que ya lo pillo. Pensaba que las monedas pesaban una onza pero lo que realmente llevan es una onza de oro puro y en total pesan mas que eso. Perdon por el retraso


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Hola. Espero no poner esta consulta en hilo erroneo pero creo innecesario abrir un hilo para ello. Vendi hace unos dias el ETF de oro y me apetece comprar unas onzas de oro fisico. Ya se que es una inversion para largo plazo ya que los costes de compra y venta son bastante altos. Con la idea de perder lo menos posible en ambas transacciones me debato entre dos opciones.
> 
> Como todavia tengo una parte en bullionvault una opcion es solicitar lingotes de 100gr. El coste por cada lingote es de 200euros para envio y produccion a precio spot. La otra opcion es la que mas he leido en el foro sobre monedas de onza.
> Lo pregunto porque consulté como y donde venderlo y parece que dejando al margen la compraventa entre particulares no hay muchas opciones interesantes. En Andorrano he visto que recompran el oro por euro/gramo y que pagan mejor a mas kilates. Si conoceis otras opciones de venta mejores me gustaria conocerlas.
> ...



En la tabla que has puesto, puedes comprobar que te pagan lo mismo. O sea, te pagan por el oro fino (oro 100 %, o como se le llama 0.999)

24 kilates corresponde al 100 % de oro. Es el tope de referencia.

18 kilates sería en % >> 18/24 = 75 %

Si multiplicas el precio del oro de 24 kilates de la tabla por el 75 % >> 45,53 x 0,75 = 34,15 que es más o menos el precio del gramo de 18 kilates.

Es más importante el precio al que lo compres que la pureza que tenga. Siempre que se mueva en un % alto.

Y lo mismo aplica a los lingotes, lo que pasa es que normalmente los lingotes son de oro 999. No tiene mucho sentido hacerlos de menos pureza.


El problema de los lingotes frente a las monedas, es que a la hora de venderlo es más problemático, ya que se pueden falsificar mejor. Es más difícil comprobar que no haya alguna trampa, ya que no hay un estándar fácilmente chequeable como con las monedas. Con una moneda tienes un dibujo muy detallado, unas dimensiones, un peso, una delgadez que dificulta un relleno de otros materiales con la misma densidad, sonido, etc.
Luego van a ser más fácil de vender.
Por supuesto que un lingote verdadero se va a vender en cualquier establecimiento que se dedique al tema sin problemas, otra cosa es la comisión y demás temas. También un particular puede comprarlo. Pero es más sencillo con las monedas.


Y ya que estamos y has operado con BV, ¿Qué tal? Yo de lo que he leído veo que cobran muchas comisiones. Por ejemplo el envío en físico, te cobran bastante y hay que tener un mínimo. La compra venta y custodia también te cobran bastante.... ¿Cómo ha sido tu experiencia? Si no has pasado por el físico, ¿cómo te dio por meter en BV?


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En la tabla que has puesto, puedes comprobar que te pagan lo mismo. O sea, te pagan por el oro fino (oro 100 %, o como se le llama 0.999)
> 
> 24 kilates corresponde al 100 % de oro. Es el tope de referencia.
> 
> ...



Si, perfecto explicado. Entonces da igual los kilates, el oro se paga al mismo precio. Llevo un tiempo mirando lo de comprar fisico y todavia no sabia algo tan basico.
*¿Qué tal? *Pues la experiencia ha sido buena. Compre oro y plata en bv en marzo y yo creo que es una opcion intermedia entre fisico y etf y los gastos y comisiones lo mismo, mucho menos que fisico y bastante mas que etf. Si vas a tener muy poca cantidad no es una buena opcion por la comision de custodia (0,12% al año por el oro, un mínimo mensual de 4 $ y 0,48% al año por la plata, mínimo mensual de 8 $. )
Esta claro que nada ofrece mas garantias que poseer el oro pero si no es para plazos muy largos es probable que se acabe perdiendo dinero. Y yo como soy de mente volatil siempre me ha dado pereza comprar fisico y pensar que si lo quiero vender al cabo de un año acabo perdiendo un 10 o 12%.
Sobre el envio de lingotes esta bien explicado en su web. Son solo lingotes de 100gr con un maximo de 4 al año y gastos totales de 200e por lingote por la gestion. No he hecho calculos exactos pero creo que sale un poco mas barato que comprando en tienda.
Envío de oro a domicilio, 3 formas de recibir oro en casa | BullionVault

Por cierto, alguien del foro dijo que las monedas se podian vender por ebay y eche una ojeada y vi que habia poco movimiento de particulares con lo que no me parecio buena opcion. Por eso pienso que cuando lo quiera vender tendre que pasar por una tienda con la correspondiente mordida.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si, perfecto explicado. Entonces da igual los kilates, el oro se paga al mismo precio. Llevo un tiempo mirando lo de comprar fisico y todavia no sabia algo tan basico.
> *¿Qué tal? *Pues la experiencia ha sido buena. Compre oro y plata en bv en marzo y yo creo que es una opcion intermedia entre fisico y etf y los gastos y comisiones lo mismo, mucho menos que fisico y bastante mas que etf. Si vas a tener muy poca cantidad no es una buena opcion por la comision de custodia (0,12% al año por el oro, un mínimo mensual de 4 $ y 0,48% al año por la plata, mínimo mensual de 8 $. )
> Esta claro que nada ofrece mas garantias que poseer el oro pero si no es para plazos muy largos es probable que se acabe perdiendo dinero. Y yo como soy de mente volatil siempre me ha dado pereza comprar fisico y pensar que si lo quiero vender al cabo de un año acabo perdiendo un 10 o 12%.
> Sobre el envio de lingotes esta bien explicado en su web. Son solo lingotes de 100gr con un maximo de 4 al año y gastos totales de 200e por lingote por la gestion. No he hecho calculos exactos pero creo que sale un poco mas barato que comprando en tienda.
> Envío de oro a domicilio, 3 formas de recibir oro en casa | BullionVault



Yo lo he mirado en BV y también en otras como GS y GM, pero veo las comisiones excesivas. No sólo la custodia, sino cada compra lleva un 0,5%, lo mismo la venta. Si te hacen una transferencia te clavan 25 también. Y lo del envío también lo complican con comisiones y condiciones.

Si compras una moneda a precio spot o por debajo, no pagas sobreprecio. Y al venderla lo mismo, la vendes al precio que haya. Siempre hay alguien que la quiere a ese precio.


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si compras una moneda a precio spot o por debajo, no pagas sobreprecio. Y al venderla lo mismo, la vendes al precio que haya. Siempre hay alguien que la quiere a ese precio.



Donde se compra y se vende a spot? en el foro? Yo vivo aislado y no puedo hacer compras en persona


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2021)

Coininvest 1552/oz 3,21=4990€+50= 5040€
BV 1505/oz +0,5=1512,5/Oz x 3,21=4855+200= 5055€
Cálculos aproximados, creo que los gastos de envío en CI son 50 y he puesto precio Oz para lo más barato: lingote de 250gr. Para moneda sería 1584 —> 5134. BV no deja elegir.
Por cierto, recuerdo cuando comprar una moneda de oz tenía un premium de 30-35€, ahora 80 y no hace mucho.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

No me queda claro si también tienes que pagar un 0,5 al vender. O sea un 0,5 al comprar y un 0,5 al vender, más envío.

La parte buena es que te desentiendes y es más ágil. La contraparte y el precio las desventajas.


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No me queda claro si también tienes que pagar un 0,5 al vender. O sea un 0,5 al comprar y un 0,5 al vender, más envío.
> 
> La parte buena es que te desentiendes y es más ágil. La contraparte y el precio las desventajas.



Aparte del envío que pone 3-5%, cobran 1% por pedir el físico, hay que sumar el 0,5% que cobran al comprar en la plataforma. A mí me parece mucho lío, pero puede ser interesante si las tiendas suben mucho el premium como pasó en marzo y como puede pasar en un momento de escasez.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aparte del envío que pone 3-5%, cobran 1% por pedir el físico, hay que sumar el 0,5% que cobran al comprar en la plataforma. A mí me parece mucho lío, pero puede ser interesante si las tiendas suben mucho el premium como pasó en marzo y como puede pasar en un momento de escasez.



Lo del envío en físico, tienen una tarifa plana de 200 € y sólo se puede pedir un lingote por vez. Lo que se va a un 4 y pico % sobre 100 gramos.
Pero aparte tienes que pagar un 0,5 cuando lo compras, un 0,12 anual por custodia con 4 $ mínimo, y otro 0,5 cada vez que vendes algo.
Supongo que al pedir el lingote cobrarían el 0,5 de la venta y los 200 del envío.

Puede ser interesante para comprar cuando hay una bajada si tienes el saldo ahí preparado para el click, aunque te cobrarán por tener ese saldo supongo.
Tiene contraparte, comisiones, pero es ágil y te desentiendes. Puede estar bien.
Y luego de tema impuestos ni zorra, igual luego te sale el tiro por la culata con tanto vampiro


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No me queda claro si también tienes que pagar un 0,5 al vender. O sea un 0,5 al comprar y un 0,5 al vender, más envío.
> 
> 
> estupeharto dijo:
> ...


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo del envío en físico, tienen una tarifa plana de 200 € y sólo se puede pedir un lingote por vez. Lo que se va a un 4 y pico % sobre 100 gramos.
> Pero aparte tienes que pagar un 0,5 cuando lo compras, un 0,12 anual por custodia con 4 $ mínimo, y otro 0,5 cada vez que vendes algo.
> Supongo que al pedir el lingote cobrarían el 0,5 de la venta y los 200 del envío.
> 
> ...



0,75% te cobran por tener el dinero parado. Mi duda también son los impuestos


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> 0,75% te cobran por tener el dinero parado. Mi duda también son los impuestos



Tienes razon, ni me habia enterado. La verdad es que creo que no reflejan lo que van cobrando del saldo en ningun sitio y por eso no me entero. Sin embargo lo acabo de leer y tambien añade que esta comision no se aplica sobre saldos en dolares


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> 0,75% te cobran por tener el dinero parado. Mi duda también son los impuestos



Yo tengo la duda de si habría que declarar los trasvases de metal a al cuenta o solo cuando reintegras tu posición a una cuenta española


----------



## FranMen (16 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo muchas dudas. Si tienes que declarar las operaciones anuales suma- resta.
Si tienes que declarar cuando vendes todo y reintegras el capital a la cuenta.
Otro tema es si superas los 50.000€ al ser cuenta en extranjero (no me preocupa personalmente porque no sería mi caso)


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas dudas. Si tienes que declarar las operaciones anuales suma- resta.
> Si tienes que declarar cuando vendes todo y reintegras el capital a la cuenta.
> Otro tema es si superas los 50.000€ al ser cuenta en extranjero (no me preocupa personalmente porque no sería mi caso)



Realmente no tienes un cuenta real en UK, si no una cuenta "virtual-instrumental" para hacer la liquidación de compraventas de metal, por lo que yo en principio, creo que hay que declararlo cuando lo reintegras a España que es cuando lo conviertes en dinero "real" y materializas las pérdidas o las ganancias ( esperemos sean ganancias)

Lo del 720 tampoco me preocupa porque a mi me falta muuuucho para ni siquiera acercarme, pero en algún sitio he leído que el oro de inversión no hay que declararlo en el 720.... lo que no se si esto contará como "oro físico de inversión"


----------



## estupeharto (16 Feb 2021)

Menudo galimatías con tanto vividor del cuento. Te pegas la currada y los mismos de siempre saqueando, multando, .... menudos pdh


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2021)

Menudo bajón a pegado no??? Estaba estable en 1825$ y ahora 1794

capasado?


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

El bitcoin sustituyendo al oro...


----------



## Higadillas (17 Feb 2021)

Pues buen momento para cargar veo yo... lástima que no hay para todo. Por sacar estoy lo que han crecido mis cryptochicharros y convertirlos en metal...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

@romanillo manifiestate eres el unico de todo el foro que dijo que el oro y la plata iban a bajar, bueno yo tambien lo dije pero no tan contundentemente como tu.

Mientras tu nos mostrabas el camino que era invertir en tesla y bitcoin los metaleros en su mayoria vendedores de tiendas nos decian que el oro se iba a poner a 10.000 ahora como el oro baja nos lanzan otra ofensiva diciendo que la plata se va a poner a 100.000 jajajjajaja es una ofensiva ya totalmente desproporcionada.

Mientras tanto el bitcoin subiendo y follandose cualquier resistencia que se encuentre por medio.


----------



## protocolocon (17 Feb 2021)

El oro se pondrá a 10000$, no lo dudes... No sabemos cuándo, pero no me queda la menor duda de que lo veremos todos los que andamos por aquí.

Creo que fue Warren Buffet quién dijo hace muchos años sobre el dow jones que no sabía hacia dónde serían los próximos 1000 puntos, si hacia arriba o hacia abajo, pero que tenía clarísimo que los siguientes 10000 puntos eran hacia arriba... Pues con el oro es que es sencillamente lo mismo.

Fue Warren Buffet también quien dijo que el mercado está hecho para traspasar el dinero de los impacientes a los pacientes. Yo tanto en renta variable como en oro, estoy del lado de los pacientes, y ahí sigo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> El oro se pondrá a 10000$, no lo dudes... No sabemos cuándo, pero no me queda la menor duda de que lo veremos todos los que andamos por aquí.
> 
> Creo que fue Warren Buffet quién dijo hace muchos años sobre el dow jones que no sabía hacia dónde serían los próximos 1000 puntos, si hacia arriba o hacia abajo, pero que tenía clarísimo que los siguientes 10000 puntos eran hacia arriba... Pues con el oro es que es sencillamente lo mismo.
> 
> Fue Warren Buffet también quien dijo que el mercado está hecho para traspasar el dinero de los impacientes a los pacientes. Yo tanto en renta variable como en oro, estoy del lado de los pacientes, y ahí sigo...



Yo lo veo como un juego de sillas, el fiat se va sentando aqui o allá, bolsa, criptos... El oro se encuentra casi virgen, apenas un meneillo hasta el verano y luego el paramo de la lateralidad bajista...

Paciencia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (18 Feb 2021)

El dinero se está llendo a BTC. Con un mcap diez veces menor que el oro, el crecimiento puede ser tremendo. Es como comprar oro cuando estaba a $145. Por eso hay que diversificar. Yo compré de todo. La plata, el peor activo, tengo monedas de hace años, y no han subido no un dólar.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> El dinero se está llendo a BTC. Con un mcap diez veces menor que el oro, el crecimiento puede ser tremendo. Es como comprar oro cuando estaba a $145. Por eso hay que diversificar. Yo compré de todo. La plata, el peor activo, tengo monedas de hace años, y no han subido no un dólar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Comprarías cuando estaba alto?


----------



## Bort (18 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> El dinero se está llendo a BTC. Con un mcap diez veces menor que el oro, el crecimiento puede ser tremendo. Es como comprar oro cuando estaba a $145. Por eso hay que diversificar. Yo compré de todo. La plata, el peor activo, tengo monedas de hace años, y no han subido no un dólar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



la plata y el oro se tiene que ajustar a la cantidad de dinero fiat emitido; si no es rentable extraerla, las minas se pararían. Pues ya me dirás cuando la compraste, hubó burbuja y corrección en la anterior crisis pero nunca más la veras a precios anteriores a 2009


----------



## racional (18 Feb 2021)

Bort dijo:


> la plata y el oro se tiene que ajustar a la cantidad de dinero fiat emitido; si no es rentable extraerla, las minas se pararían. Pues ya me dirás cuando la compraste, hubó burbuja y corrección en la anterior crisis pero nunca más la veras a precios anteriores a 2009



Estoy poniendo como ejemplo lo que sería equivalente de comprar btc hoy a comprar oro hace mucho años. No que yo comprara oro a ese precio.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> El dinero se está llendo a BTC. Con un mcap diez veces menor que el oro, el crecimiento puede ser tremendo. Es como comprar oro cuando estaba a $145. Por eso hay que diversificar. Yo compré de todo. La plata, el peor activo, tengo monedas de hace años, y no han subido no un dólar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



El dinero que se va a bitcoin nunca volverá a las mismas manos.


----------



## MIP (18 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es comprar algo cuando esta en maximos,



Esa mentalidad es completamente errónea. Dime un activo que haya alcanzado maximos, que no haya superado recientemente los maximos anteriores. 

Ej. BTC para llegar a 50000 tuvo que superar los 20000

Otro ej: Si la plata por ej llega a $100, tendrá forzosamente que pasar antes por superar los anteriores maximos de $50. ¿Sería mala compra la plata a $50 sabiendo que dentro de poco va a valer $100? Yo diría que no. 

Comprar algo cuando está en maximos puede tener todo el sentido del mundo, algunas veces (no todas claro). Por ejemplo cuando supera un maximo histórico secular. 

Yo creo que la hora de los metales llegará, quizá fio más de la plata que del oro. Pero llegará.


----------



## Furillo (18 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Esa mentalidad es completamente errónea. Dime un activo que haya alcanzado maximos, que no haya superado recientemente los maximos anteriores.



Perdón por entrometerme pero un claro ejemplo serían los activos inmobiliarios.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> @romanillo manifiestate eres el unico de todo el foro que dijo que el oro y la plata iban a bajar, bueno yo tambien lo dije pero no tan contundentemente como tu.
> 
> Mientras tu nos mostrabas el camino que era invertir en tesla y bitcoin los metaleros en su mayoria vendedores de tiendas nos decian que el oro se iba a poner a 10.000 ahora como el oro baja nos lanzan otra ofensiva diciendo que la plata se va a poner a 100.000 jajajjajaja es una ofensiva ya totalmente desproporcionada.
> 
> Mientras tanto el bitcoin subiendo y follandose cualquier resistencia que se encuentre por medio.



Romanillo ha hecho una predicción de precios de bitcoin bastante chapucera y le ha salido mal. Por eso no aparece.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Romanillo ha hecho una predicción de precios de bitcoin bastante chapucera y le ha salido mal. Por eso no aparece.



Si hubiera seguido de cerca a romanillo y hubiera invertido haciendo lo contrario de lo que ha dicho, ahora estaría forrado.


----------



## romanillo (19 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Si hubiera seguido de cerca a romanillo y hubiera invertido haciendo lo contrario de lo que ha dicho, ahora estaría forrado.



Habrías vendido tu plata en caso de tenerla que no creo que por serás otro muerto de hambre y habrías comprado bitcoin y tesla.

Dije que no compráis plata ni oro pues el oro esta apunto de perder los 1750 cosa que seria horrible para la plata.

Todo dios comprando oro y plata en agosto como si fueran a morir si no lo hacían, haber a quien le venden ahora sus lingotes de oro a 1800 y pico eurelios.


----------



## romanillo (19 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Romanillo ha hecho una predicción de precios de bitcoin bastante chapucera y le ha salido mal. Por eso no aparece.



Tu eres de los que no sabes contar hasta 60 verdad ?

Cuando lleguen esos 60 días puedes hablar mientras tanto mi predicción no es nada, es una predicción que se dará o no se dará, tengamos calma que aun falta tiempo para esa predicción que di.


----------



## romanillo (19 Feb 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> El oro se pondrá a 10000$, no lo dudes... No sabemos cuándo, pero no me queda la menor duda de que lo veremos todos los que andamos por aquí.
> 
> Creo que fue Warren Buffet quién dijo hace muchos años sobre el dow jones que no sabía hacia dónde serían los próximos 1000 puntos, si hacia arriba o hacia abajo, pero que tenía clarísimo que los siguientes 10000 puntos eran hacia arriba... Pues con el oro es que es sencillamente lo mismo.
> 
> Fue Warren Buffet también quien dijo que el mercado está hecho para traspasar el dinero de los impacientes a los pacientes. Yo tanto en renta variable como en oro, estoy del lado de los pacientes, y ahí sigo...



Claro que se pondra a 10.000 cuando una piruleta o un chicle valgan otros 10000 por la inflación.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Claro que se pondra a 10.000 cuando una piruleta o un chicle valgan otros 10000 por la inflación.



Siguiendo con tu ejemplo;

200 piruletas valen 8,75 € eso sale a 0.04375 céntimos ( MINI PIRULETAS CORAZON ROJO 200uds CERDAN Tu Tienda de Nubes Online)

La onza de oro, medida estándar, está ahora mismo a 1474 €, Eso quiere decir que con 31,10 gr de oro ahora mismo puedo comprar unas 33691 piruletas.

Si dentro de 20 años la piruleta se pone a 10000 € la onza tendría que costar unos 336 millones de €.
A mí me vale con que el oro conserve su poder adquisitivo en el futuro.


----------



## angel220 (19 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Siguiendo con tu ejemplo;
> 
> 200 piruletas valen 8,75 € eso sale a 0.04375 céntimos ( MINI PIRULETAS CORAZON ROJO 200uds CERDAN Tu Tienda de Nubes Online)
> 
> ...



No vas desencaminado, en la antigua Roma con una Onza se podía adquirir una vestidura elegante, 2000 años después, en el sigloXXI, puedes adquirir un traje elegante con esa misma onza . Un saludo
Pd: Por lo que si tienes una onza te vas a hinchar de chuches


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> No vas desencaminado, en la antigua Roma con una Onza se podía adquirir una vestidura elegante, 2000 años después, en el sigloXXI, puedes adquirir un traje elegante con esa misma onza . Un saludo
> Pd: Por lo que si tienes una onza te vas a hinchar de chuches



Yo incluso me atrevería a decir q con una onza de oro te compras 2 o 3 trajes muy elegantes.


----------



## racional (19 Feb 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo incluso me atrevería a decir q con una onza de oro te compras 2 o 3 trajes muy elegantes.



Si te vas a Primark te compras medio stock.
Que atrasados estaban en la antigüa Roma que no tenian Primark.


----------



## protocolocon (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Claro que se pondra a 10.000 cuando una piruleta o un chicle valgan otros 10000 por la inflación.



Ufff tienes razón voy a vender todo mi oro, o a cambiarlo por piruletas ahora mismo que aún saco unas cuantas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Ufff tienes razón voy a vender todo mi oro, o a cambiarlo por piruletas ahora mismo que aún saco unas cuantas



Riete mientras bitcoin esta a 56000 y el oro cada dia vale menos.


----------



## MIP (20 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Perdón por entrometerme pero un claro ejemplo serían los activos inmobiliarios.



Es difícil de hablar de series de precios históricos con un bien no intercambiable y relativamente iliquido como los inmuebles.


----------



## protocolocon (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Riete mientras bitcoin esta a 56000 y el oro cada dia vale menos.



Y?


----------



## racional (20 Feb 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Y?



Como que Y.
Pues es algo tristisimo para los goldbug.
No han salido las cosas como esperaban.


----------



## Orooo (20 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Como que Y.
> Pues es algo tristisimo para los goldbug.
> No han salido las cosas como esperaban.



Pero si tu eras un goldbug 
Te pusistes a comprar metales en el anterior pico "por que iban a subí mucho mas" y te comistes toda la caida. Luego te pasastes años llorando a lo Notrabajo's Style's por que otras cosas subian mucho mas y no pudistes pegar el pelotazo y "emosido"

Yo aqui veo mucho llorica.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Si te vas a Primark te compras medio stock.
> Que atrasados estaban en la antigüa Roma que no tenian Primark.



Primark ES un atraso en si..


----------



## protocolocon (20 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Como que Y.
> Pues es algo tristisimo para los goldbug.
> No han salido las cosas como esperaban.



Habla por ti, yo tengo oro a unos 1050€ la onza de media, no me puedo quejar.

No os enteráis de nada. Sólo os fijáis en el cortísimo plazo, llorais porque algún activo sube mucho y no habéis sabido verlo. Os centrais en el día a día, en oscilaciones que son puro ruido, en el entorno donde os quieren los brokers, que solo quieren que opereis sin parar para generarles comisiones por doquier. Buscáis adrenalina, emoción. Los mercados en general los veis como si de un casino se tratara. En el fondo no venís a ganar dinero... Reconocedlo. Venís por la experiencia y las emociones. Esa emoción que de siente al comprar un décimo de lotería (en el fondo es por lo que se paga al comprarlo).

Yo a los mercados después de años operando sobre acciones, warrants, cfds, buscando el pelotazo, vengo de otra forma. Dejo que el tiempo haga su trabajo. Es aburrido, si, pero es que yo aquí vengo a ganar dinero, no a jugar al casino.

Por eso donde vosotros veis algo que cae sin parar, yo veo un activo que Basilea 3 declara como activo sin riesgo, y que no deja de "subir" (en realidad las divisas bajan y bajan). Vosotros miráis un gráfico de minutos, yo miro un gráfico de años. El oro sube y seguirá subiendo.

Por cierto, la parte esa que se ha leído miles de veces en el foro de que el oro es un seguro... ¿Cómo habéis conseguido saltarosla? Está en todas partes pero por vuestros comentarios está claro que no os entra...

¿Cómo debería cotizar el oro según "lo que se esperaba"?


----------



## Momo L (20 Feb 2021)

Llevo un mes siguiendo este foro en lo tocante al oro, viendo los movimientos de estos últimos días a la baja, véis prudente esperar un tiempo para comprar?


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Llevo un mes siguiendo este foro en lo tocante al oro, viendo los movimientos de estos últimos días a la baja, véis prudente esperar un tiempo para comprar?



Realmente viendo su evolución, te planteas comprar en algún momento?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Llevo un mes siguiendo este foro en lo tocante al oro, viendo los movimientos de estos últimos días a la baja, véis prudente esperar un tiempo para comprar?



Siempre es buen momento para comprar, si contemplas el oro como lo que es: un valor refugio y no una inversión a corto plazo.


----------



## Momo L (20 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Realmente viendo su evolución, te planteas comprar en algún momento?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Sí.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Siempre es buen momento para comprar, si contemplas el oro como lo que es: un valor refugio y no una inversión a corto *MEGASHIPERUPEREXTRALAAAARGOOO*plazo.....


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


>



Si el oro te parece poca cosa ya sabes, ahí tienes la ruleta del bitcoin.


----------



## dmb001 (20 Feb 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Habla por ti, yo tengo oro a unos 1050€ la onza de media, no me puedo quejar.
> 
> No os enteráis de nada. Sólo os fijáis en el cortísimo plazo, llorais porque algún activo sube mucho y no habéis sabido verlo. Os centrais en el día a día, en oscilaciones que son puro ruido, en el entorno donde os quieren los brokers, que solo quieren que opereis sin parar para generarles comisiones por doquier. Buscáis adrenalina, emoción. Los mercados en general los veis como si de un casino se tratara. En el fondo no venís a ganar dinero... Reconocedlo. Venís por la experiencia y las emociones. Esa emoción que de siente al comprar un décimo de lotería (en el fondo es por lo que se paga al comprarlo).
> 
> ...



+1

Si tuviera que invertir para especular a corto no lo haría con el oro ni la plata físicos, es un valor refugio. Poseo oro pero heredado, comprado a 200$ la onza hace más de 40 años cuando la gente que se lo podía permitir salía a pasear los sábados y volvía a casa con monedas de oro tiradas de precio, como ahora volvemos un sábado del centro comercial después de gastar 200$ en ropa, almorzar e ir al cine.
Ni me planteo comprar ahora oro ni probablemente nunca porque mi economía no da. Pero es que tampoco me planteo venderlo a menos que me muera de hambre porque es eso, un valor refugio. Que dicen que se pondrá este año a 2300$, pues vale, que baja a 1500$, me vale también.

Con la plata física ocurre algo peor y es que se paga IVA. Pero es que además a la hora de venderlo es más problemático a menos que tengas un círculo de confianza, que si buscas un poco hay mucha gente, pero es menos inmediato que darle al ratón y siempre habrá listillos que estafarán al personal.

Me pregunto cómo van a vender los kg de plata que están comprando los de Reddit cuando se cansen, que esa gente es tan efusiva como impaciente, intuyo que muchos perderán ya que el precio de recompra siempre es peor. Si se pone la plata a 50$ la onza se pueden dar con un canto en los dientes porque no apuestan sólo contra los cortos de los bancos, también con toda la industria que precisa de ese metal y ya por último contra los bancos centrales y los gobiernos. Tienen mi simpatía, pero sus oponentes tienen más armas. Lo lógico es que pierdan la partida.


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Sí.



Mira el precio del oro en el 2011 y su evolución hasta el día de hoy y si no encuentras ciertas semejanzas al momento vivido en esas fechas.
Igualmente suerte, decidas lo que decidas 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Momo L (20 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mira el precio del oro en el 2011 y su evolución hasta el día de hoy y si no encuentras ciertas semejanzas al momento vivido en esas fechas.
> Igualmente suerte, decidas lo que decidas
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Yo veo que ahí estuvo bajando hasta el 2016 que se puso sobre 1000, entonces si lo comparo tendríamos bajada unos 4 o 5 años no?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo veo que ahí estuvo bajando hasta el 2016 que se puso sobre 1000, entonces si lo comparo tendríamos bajada unos 4 o 5 años no?



Mejor mira el chart histórico entero y compáralo con la coyuntura económica de cada época.

Fijarse en periodos parciales como el que te recomiendan y sin ponerlos en contexto es como mirar al interior de una habitación por la cerradura de la puerta: Algo se vería, pero se nos escaparía todo lo demás.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Llevo un mes siguiendo este foro en lo tocante al oro, viendo los movimientos de estos últimos días a la baja, véis prudente esperar un tiempo para comprar?



El grafico a corto tiene mala pinta. Yo apostaria por una bajada en breve...pero como siempre nunca se sabe. Quizas un estrategia puede ser meter algo ahora y seguir a ver como va para diversificar las entradas



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Pero a largo plazo la pinta es muy buena. mirad en este hilo el grafico logaritmico en mensual :


Producto financieros: - Viendo este gráfico... entrariáis?


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo veo que ahí estuvo bajando hasta el 2016 que se puso sobre 1000, entonces si lo comparo tendríamos bajada unos 4 o 5 años no?



Si tuviera la bola de cristal no miraría gráficos, pero para recuperar el valor del 2011 pasaron 10 años. A mi no me mola su precio hoy, pero no se trata de si a mi me gusta, sino a ti y si te sientes cómodo con la inversión.
Pocos veo que basen sus inversiones en rentabilidades de los activos, sino que las basan en sus inseguridades personales.
Yo prefiero los valores útiles, no los de representación. Prefiero los valores "usables" , si no se revalorizan, al menos que se puedan usar o rentar.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo van a vender los kg de plata que están comprando los de Reddit cuando se cansen, que esa gente es tan efusiva como impaciente, intuyo que muchos perderán ya que el precio de recompra siempre es peor. Si se pone la plata a 50$ la onza se pueden dar con un canto en los dientes porque no apuestan sólo contra los cortos de los bancos, también con toda la industria que precisa de ese metal y ya por último contra los bancos centrales y los gobiernos. Tienen mi simpatía, pero sus oponentes tienen más armas. Lo lógico es que pierdan la partida.



Ahí entran cryptos respaldadas en plata para provocar un uso masivo. Como dinero y como ahorro. Este año empezaremos a verlo.

Porke, efectivamente, todo ese físico circulando sin ton ni son , es un arma de doble filo.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En la web La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión. tienes una comparativa de los mejores precios en físico en tiendas de confianza.
> 
> Elige moneda mejor que lingote que por su facil verificación tiene mejor venta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Los plazos de envio son similares en todas las tiendas o hay algunas que lo envien al momento?


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Los plazos de envio son similares en todas las tiendas o hay algunas que lo envien al momento?



Cada una va a su ritmo. El Andorrano es de los más rápidos creo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

El oro 585 que es ? es oro 14 kilates ?

He visto esta semana bastantes joyas alemanas con este tipo de oro y diferentes piedras, hay cosas bonitas pero son caras para ser oro de 14 kilates, se ve que en esos paises se utiliza para joyeria, eso luego aqui como necesites venderlo me parece que te lo comes con papas.

Pero hay cosas bonitas con turquesas, rubit, diamantes....... mas bien joyas como para mujer pero aun asi son bonitas.

Tampoco deben de andar muy boyantes por alli cuando ultimamente hay tanto a la venta con esa procedencia, eso es gente vendiendo joyas familiares para tener cash


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Si el oro te parece poca cosa ya sabes, ahí tienes la ruleta del bitcoin.



Siiiii ?....


----------



## Perquesitore (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro 585 que es ? es oro 14 kilates ?
> 
> He visto esta semana bastantes joyas alemanas con este tipo de oro y diferentes piedras, hay cosas bonitas pero son caras para ser oro de 14 kilates, se ve que en esos paises se utiliza para joyeria, eso luego aqui como necesites venderlo me parece que te lo comes con papas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el oro 585 es de 14 kts, asi como el oro 375 es el de 9 kts.
Lo puede usted comprara tranquilo, a su precio correspondiente ( haga una regla de tres) ya que a la hora de venderlo, se vende exactamente de la misma manera, pero aplicando esa misma regla de tres.

O sea:
Un ejemplo:

oro 999mm......49 eu/gr

oro585mm.....x eu/gr

Donde x sería 585x49=28665 28655/999=28,69 euros/gr el oro de 585 mm

Espero me haya explicado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Efectivamente, el oro 585 es de 14 kts, asi como el oro 375 es el de 9 kts.
> Lo puede usted comprara tranquilo, a su precio correspondiente ( haga una regla de tres) ya que a la hora de venderlo, se vende exactamente de la misma manera, pero aplicando esa misma regla de tres.
> 
> O sea:
> ...




Muchas gracias, lo que pasa es que ese oro aqui luego no lo quieren ni regalado en caso de tener que venderlo por causas mayores.

Pero he visto que por ejemplo en Alemania en joyas grandes con pedruscos lo usan bastante.

Recuerdo una vez de pequeño, tenia un cordon y no sabia si era de oro, lo lleve a una tienda y me dijeron bueno probablemente sea 14 kilates quedatelo no vale nada, eso se me quedo y ahora veo estas cosas y me acuerdo de aquello.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Feb 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Efectivamente, el oro 585 es de 14 kts, asi como el oro 375 es el de 9 kts.
> Lo puede usted comprara tranquilo, a su precio correspondiente ( haga una regla de tres) ya que a la hora de venderlo, se vende exactamente de la misma manera, pero aplicando esa misma regla de tres.
> 
> O sea:
> ...



Y añádele tb un pequeño descuento, es menos apetecible en baja ley y costará más venderla, por lo menos yo no la compraría


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Llevo un mes siguiendo este foro en lo tocante al oro, viendo los movimientos de estos últimos días a la baja, véis prudente esperar un tiempo para comprar?



Sí, espera un poco porque el precio está en un canal bajista. No hay prisa por comprar pero es que además los vendedores siguen aplicando premiums muy altos ignorando la caída del precio del oro. Creo que hay que darles tiempo para que lo asuman.

Seguimos con la tendencia alcista de largo plazo pero ahora el precio está bajista a corto plazo. Cuando el precio llegue cerca de la directriz alcista o hasta la base del canal y además veamos que los premiums no son muy elevados entonces puede ser buen momento para añadir algo.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, espera un poco porque el precio está en un canal bajista. No hay prisa por comprar pero es que además los vendedores siguen aplicando premiums muy altos ignorando la caída del precio del oro. Creo que hay que darles tiempo para que lo asuman.
> 
> Seguimos con la tendencia alcista de largo plazo pero ahora el precio está bajista a corto plazo. Cuando el precio llegue cerca de la directriz alcista o hasta la base del canal y además veamos que los premiums no son muy elevados entonces puede ser buen momento para añadir algo.



Pinta mal el tema. Vamos a ver cómo abrimos aquí y cómo se comportan los usanos. El oro lo veo mal, incluso bajando otros 100 dólares. Parece que los BC se están coordinando y van a sujetar la caida de los Bonos y eso puede traer cierta calma otra vez.

La verdad que hoy es un día interesante en muchos frentes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Holddddd....


----------



## yopyop (26 Feb 2021)

Parece que las campañas de compro plata han aumentado. Últimamente encuentro bastantes folletos.
Está claro que si se pusiera a unos pocos euros el gramo las pocas monedas y joyas que tiene la gente, con la crisis que tenemos, se iban a drenar rápido.


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pinta mal el tema. Vamos a ver cómo abrimos aquí y cómo se comportan los usanos. El oro lo veo mal, incluso bajando otros 100 dólares. Parece que los BC se están coordinando y van a sujetar la caida de los Bonos y eso puede traer cierta calma otra vez.
> 
> La verdad que hoy es un día interesante en muchos frentes.



¿Por qué lo ve mal? A mí me gusta comprar las gambas baratas, no caras


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, espera un poco porque el precio está en un canal bajista. No hay prisa por comprar pero es que además los vendedores siguen aplicando premiums muy altos ignorando la caída del precio del oro. Creo que hay que darles tiempo para que lo asuman.
> 
> Seguimos con la tendencia alcista de largo plazo pero ahora el precio está bajista a corto plazo. Cuando el precio llegue cerca de la directriz alcista o hasta la base del canal y además veamos que los premiums no son muy elevados entonces puede ser buen momento para añadir algo.




Me parece que somos los unicos que llevamos diciendo bastante tiempo que el precio del oro iba a visitar los 1400 euros onza o incluso algo menos.


----------



## semperffidelis (26 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes, 
¿Dónde puedo comprar oro de forma fiable? 
¿Alguien me puede recomendar? 
Millones de gracias


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Feb 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> ¿Dónde puedo comprar oro de forma fiable?
> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar?
> Millones de gracias



La veta de oro Es un comparador de tiendas, precios y monedas que lanzó un forero hace poco. Todas las que salen ahí son fiables. Añadiría ademas eldoradocoin que no sé si no la veo porque venden caro y en el filtro no me sale o porque no la tienen.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Feb 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> ¿Dónde puedo comprar oro de forma fiable?
> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar?
> Millones de gracias



El que tienes justo encima de tu mensaje te vende el suyo a buen precio. Se lo puedes pagar en criptomonedas, euros, o latas de atún. Tiene muchos pájaros tanto en casa como en la cabeza, pero es buena persona y de confianza.
Si no lo ves claro también tienes la veta de oro:
La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.

Página de un forero donde se compara el precio entre distintas tiendas fiables. También tienes el hilo de compraventa del propio foro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> La veta de oro Es un comparador de tiendas, precios y monedas que lanzó un forero hace poco. Todas las que salen ahí son fiables. Añadiría ademas eldoradocoin que no sé si no la veo porque venden caro y en el filtro no me sale o porque no la tienen.



Disculpa que te haya pisado la respuesta. Has publicado la tuya mientras escribía.

Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, espera un poco porque el precio está en un canal bajista. No hay prisa por comprar pero es que además los vendedores siguen aplicando premiums muy altos ignorando la caída del precio del oro. Creo que hay que darles tiempo para que lo asuman.
> 
> Seguimos con la tendencia alcista de largo plazo pero ahora el precio está bajista a corto plazo. Cuando el precio llegue cerca de la directriz alcista o hasta la base del canal y además veamos que los premiums no son muy elevados entonces puede ser buen momento para añadir algo.



¿Se repetirá la historia de marzo del año pasado? Todo para abajo a una?
La Carta de la Bolsa - El legendario inversor Jeremy Grantham dice que la burbuja del mercado de valores podría estallar antes de mayo


----------



## Porestar (26 Feb 2021)

ATPC


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo ve mal? A mí me gusta comprar las gambas baratas, no caras



Desde el punto de vista técnico, mira el gráfico de @Daviot o estos detalles de este:



Yo no soy un ferviente defensor del AT más que como complemento. Lo que está claro es que ahora mismo tienes las medias móviles de 20,50,100 y 200 sesiones totalmente cruzadas. El precio ha tanteado en varias ocasiones el área de los 1760-1770 que coincide con el 50% fibo de la subida de marzo-agosto y ha roto con claridad soportes.. Además, ese área ya fue importante en Junio del año pasado. Por debajo existe otro área de congestión en el entorno del 38% Fibo en la que es posible que acabe. El RSI es la tercera vez que baja de 30 (marzo-20, Noviembre y ahora). El MACD también mal. La vela mensual que estamos dejando no se ve desde Noviembre de 2016 y Junio de 2013. Fea, muy fea.

Pero ya te digo que no me fijo en esto únicamente. Ya llevo un mes y pico con una visión bajista de los MP a corto plazo. Creo que la fiebre alcista de la bolsa, los bitcoños, y en general los chicharros de todo tipo, junto con la subida constante de los bonos usanos desde hace ya 7 meses me hace pensar que, a lo mejor, los estímulos no van a llegar o al menos lo harán en menor medida.

Creo que la economía está tan dopada que a nada que el puto virus deje de joder vamos a entrar en recalentón, aka inflación galopante. El problema es que tenemos la mayor colección de irresponsables a los mandos de la economía mundial y, curiosamente, dirigidos por dos charos de la hostia. ¿Qué puede salir mal? Pues casi todo, los bitcoños al guano, los MP abajo para subir lentamente y las bolsas volverán a hostiarse un 30% para recuperarlo después. Empiezo a pensar que Marzo va a ser el mes de la marmota, no en su intensidad pero....

*Ahora si, no me hagas ni puto caso, que de esto no se nada....... como todos los demás.*


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico, mira el gráfico de @Daviot o estos detalles de este:
> Ver archivo adjunto 583254
> 
> 
> ...




Claro, el análisis técnico no nos vale a largo plazo pero creo que sí a corto, medio plazo.

Lo que determina el precio del oro es la M2 , el interés de los bonos USA a 10 años y el valor del dólar.

La M2 no para de subir y lo seguirá haciendo, el dólar ha roto la tendencia de largo plazo de revalorización frente al euro y ahora tiene el camino libre para despeñarse por el acantilado lo cual es alcista para el oro.

Lo único que está sujetando, frenando el precio del oro es el interés del bono a 10 años que lleva subiendo desde septiembre del 2020 y que puede que suba un poco más. Ahora está a 1,38 % y se calcula que como máximo pueda llegar a los niveles de 1,40-1,50 %.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Claro, el análisis técnico no nos vale a largo plazo pero creo que sí a corto, medio plazo.
> 
> Lo que determina el precio del oro es la M2 , el interés de los bonos USA a 10 años y el valor del dólar.
> 
> ...



Casi de acuerdo en todo. Teniendo en cuenta que ayer tocó el 1,56 y que yo lo veo subiendo a los 2. Esta mañana ha habido acción coordinada de BC, no muy potente porque de momento no ha sido necesario. Pero han bajado los bonos usanos, los europeos, los japos, etc. Ayer hostiaron el 10 años un 4% en menos de 1 hora. Yo creo que van a seguir hacia arriba. Y percibo reacciones nerviosas cuando repunta rápido. Es como si supieran que en cualquier momento se les joden sus curvitas y sobreactuan.

Para el oro, el saber cuánto subirán y cuándo aparecerá la inflación es la clave.

Por mi parte, en liquidez y a la espera (quizás en 1 ó 2 meses) de que clarifique el panorama.


----------



## lvdo (26 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> La veta de oro Es un comparador de tiendas, precios y monedas que lanzó un forero hace poco. Todas las que salen ahí son fiables. Añadiría ademas eldoradocoin que no sé si no la veo porque venden caro y en el filtro no me sale o porque no la tienen.



Está en el apartado de monedas de plata porque no venden oro, creo que dejaron de venderlo desde hace años. 

Un saludo!


----------



## 34Pepe (26 Feb 2021)

Un vendedor de oro me dijo que el precio final del oro es un índice que refleja los precios de las últimas compraventas del mercado y me hizo una observación que me descolocó

El precio bajo se da también cuando grandes compradores (normalmente naciones) compran grandes cantidades de toneladas. Consiguen grandes descuentos por las grandes cantidades de oro que se mueven y esos precios bajos se reflejan en los índices finales

Resumiendo, ahora mismo se podrían estar comprando grandes cantidades de oro

Es una vision cuando menos sorprendente, ahí lo dejo para los que saben


----------



## protocolocon (26 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico, mira el gráfico de @Daviot o estos detalles de este:
> Ver archivo adjunto 583254
> 
> 
> ...



El problema del AT es que si desde ahí baja, a posteriori se dice que ha roto el soporte y claro , baja. Pero si desde ahí recupera entonces se forma una figura de "trampa bajista" que sería muy alcista.

Es decir , por AT va a bajar, a no ser que suba... 

En mi caso acabo de aprovechar las bajadas para cargar algo más, al final el año pasado no me dieron oportunidad de hacerlo...


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Un vendedor de oro me dijo que el precio final del oro es un índice que refleja los precios de las últimas compraventas del mercado y me hizo una observación que me descolocó
> 
> El precio bajo se da también cuando grandes compradores (normalmente naciones) compran grandes cantidades de toneladas. Consiguen grandes descuentos por las grandes cantidades de oro que se mueven y esos precios bajos se reflejan en los índices finales
> 
> ...



No creo que sea así, más bien todo lo contrario, cuando hay países haciendo acopio de oro el precio sube porque se agotan los stocks.

Es cuando alguna nación por el motivo que sea saca a la venta grandes cantidades de oro de sus reservas cuando el precio cae por la simple ley de la oferta y demanda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Que ostia le han dado hoy, como esto siga asi volvemos al precio de hace año y pico, precio en el que si me encuentro mas comodo comprando, una maravilla la verdad, no entiendo que querais el oro por las putas nuves salvo que esteis jubilados, tengais mucho y ya solo os interese vender.

Si vuelve el oro a esos precios muchos van a quedar señalados, sera que no lo dijimos veces otros que esto acababa por bajar en cuanto la situacion se normalizara minimamente.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (26 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Un vendedor de oro me dijo que el precio final del oro es un índice que refleja los precios de las últimas compraventas del mercado y me hizo una observación que me descolocó
> 
> El precio bajo se da también cuando grandes compradores (normalmente naciones) compran grandes cantidades de toneladas. Consiguen grandes descuentos por las grandes cantidades de oro que se mueven y esos precios bajos se reflejan en los índices finales
> 
> ...



Es algo recurrente y me fastidia no haber cogido en su momento los gráficos y datos que alguien publicó en los que se demostraba la poca importancia del mercado de oro físico en el precio del oro.


----------



## dmb001 (26 Feb 2021)

Según dicen todo depende de la inflación que pueda provocar la impresora de billetes usana que ahora mismo debe echar humo y más que lo hará con los futuros estímulos de tito Biden. De ahí que a principios de año los analistas apuntaran a un precio realista del oro de 2300$ la onza para finales de año.

Lo de las compras de oro por parte de los gobiernos y su efecto negativo después en el precio es curioso.


----------



## Momo L (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que ostia le han dado hoy, como esto siga asi volvemos al precio de hace año y pico, precio en el que si me encuentro mas comodo comprando, una maravilla la verdad, no entiendo que querais el oro por las putas nuves salvo que esteis jubilados, tengais mucho y ya solo os interese vender.
> 
> Si vuelve el oro a esos precios muchos van a quedar señalados, sera que no lo dijimos veces otros que esto acababa por bajar en cuanto la situacion se normalizara minimamente.



Y cuanto crees que tardará en traducirse a bajadas en tienda?


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico, mira el gráfico de @Daviot o estos detalles de este:
> Ver archivo adjunto 583254
> 
> 
> ...



Por su respuesta entiendo que prefiere el oro a precios altos. Imagino que estará pensando en vender.
Yo por mi parte prefiero que esté a precios bajos con respecto al euro para comprar más.
Son distintos puntos de vista


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y cuanto crees que tardará en traducirse a bajadas en tienda?



En tienda ya se han traducido al menos en oro, estos dias estaba la onza sobre los 1560 o 70 euros o 80 eurelios.

ahora mismo ya hay por 1540 y no me he puesto a mirar mucho, lo que pasa que ultimamente tenian mucho sobre spot, pero vaya que en cuanto esto vaya para abajo y se deje de comprar por inercia ya tendran que bajar como antaño.

Yo recuerdo que el spot en oro en algunos sitios era como de 1.50 euros por encima del spot el gramo y logicamente yo no veia mal ese precio.

Ahora mismo es que estoy desconectado por que no pienso comprar mientras no baje algo mas, solo voy echando un ojo y mirando algunas monedas que poneis por aqui que son muy bonitas y yo no conocia como por ejemplo la del bufalo o el lingote cuadrado con un dragon.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Según dicen todo depende de la inflación que pueda provocar la impresora de billetes usana que ahora mismo debe echar humo y más que lo hará con los futuros estímulos de tito Biden. De ahí que a principios de año los analistas apuntaran a un precio realista del oro de 2300$ la onza para finales de año.
> 
> Lo de las compras de oro por parte de los gobiernos y su efecto negativo después en el precio es curioso.




Para mi fue un punto de inflexion cuando en china dijeron a sus ciudadanos ojo dejad de comprar oro, a estos precios no............

Muchos decian que es que lo querian todo para ellos y yo pensaba los cojones si lo quisieran todo para ellos lo unico que tienen que decir es chicos comprad mas y mas oro, todo lo que ganeis a oro y cuando quieran solo tienen que pedirlo, pero dijeron no compreis a estos precios, esperad y vi claro que esperaban bajada.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por su respuesta entiendo que prefiere el oro a precios altos. Imagino que estará pensando en vender.
> Yo por mi parte prefiero que esté a precios bajos con respecto al euro para comprar más.
> Son distintos puntos de vista



No he vendido una onza en mi vida. Otra cosa son los papelitos. Con ellos juego y me da igual que estén subiendo o bajando. El tema es saber cuándo.


----------



## semperffidelis (27 Feb 2021)

¿Dónde se pueden ver gráficas de la evolución del precio del oro?


----------



## racional (27 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Ahí entran cryptos respaldadas en plata para provocar un uso masivo. Como dinero y como ahorro. Este año empezaremos a verlo.
> 
> Porke, efectivamente, todo ese físico circulando sin ton ni son , es un arma de doble filo.



Ya existen ETF que hacen esto, ¿pero tú te fias? yo no.
Algunos dicen que Bitcoin no esta respaldado por nada, falso, esta respaldado por su extensa red por todo el mundo.


----------



## lvdo (27 Feb 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden ver gráficas de la evolución del precio del oro?



Aquí tienes gráficas de oro, plata y platino: Gold Price Chart, Live Spot Gold Rates, Gold Price Per Ounce/Gram | BullionVault


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Claro, el análisis técnico no nos vale a largo plazo pero creo que sí a corto, medio plazo.
> 
> Lo que determina el precio del oro es la M2 , el interés de los bonos USA a 10 años y el valor del dólar.
> 
> ...




Si la cosa se mantiene lo ves bajando otros 100 euros la onza ? yo lo veo en ese rango mas pronto que tarde pero luego a saber, con cualquier chuminada que ocurra cambia todo el panorama.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Feb 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden ver gráficas de la evolución del precio del oro?



En Tradingview on en Investing si no te quieres complicar. XAGUSD y XAUUSD para plata y oro


----------



## Daviot (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si la cosa se mantiene lo ves bajando otros 100 euros la onza ? yo lo veo en ese rango mas pronto que tarde pero luego a saber, con cualquier chuminada que ocurra cambia todo el panorama.



No sé si a corto plazo pudiera bajar tanto, si acaso si pudiera bajar hasta el intervalo 1700-1675 dólares lo que serían 1405-1385 euros, más que nada porque el resto de traders se van a guiar por el análisis técnico donde ven lo mismo que nosotros.

Además que el bono USA a 10 años se haya puesto ya a 1,54 % hace que todavía grandes inversores estén efectuando la salida de oro y bolsa hacia los bonos.

En principio el rendimiento de los bonos USA a 10 años no debería haberse ido más alla de 1,45 % donde hay una resistencia importante por lo que no es descartable que en algún momento retroceda ese redimiento a la baja desde el 1,54%.


Este es el gráfico mensual del interés que paga el bono USA a 10 años.









Gráfico diario del precio del oro en dólares.


----------



## 34Pepe (27 Feb 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Es algo recurrente y me fastidia no haber cogido en su momento los gráficos y datos que alguien publicó en los que se demostraba la poca importancia del mercado de oro físico en el precio del oro.



Estos días lo podemos ver con la plata y los gorilas, compras de físico a saco y el precio para abajo
Will see....


----------



## quaver (28 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Estos días lo podemos ver con la plata y los gorilas, compras de físico a saco y el precio para abajo
> Will see....



Unai da un poco de luz:

_stos banksters NO quieren que nadie acuda a la entrega. Poco fisico les queda y el #silversqueeze no les gusta nada. Desplomando fuerte para disuadir a todos los que puedan._

_rincon-unai_


----------



## romanillo (28 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Estos días lo podemos ver con la plata y los gorilas, compras de físico a saco y el precio para abajo
> Will see....



Esas compras no son nada para la cantidad de metal que hay, cosa diferente que os creen incertidumbre basada en una escasez que quizás no sea tal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

He hecho un pequeño grafico tras interesantes estudios de a donde se dirige el oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2021)

Pues yo creo que es probable que esta semana el oro repunte, AT aparte.

Esta noticia algo hará, creo yo:

House passes Biden's $1.9 trillion Covid relief package

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es probable que esta semana el oro repunte, AT aparte.
> 
> Esta noticia algo hará, creo yo:
> 
> ...



Si no ajusta proporcionalmente a la cantidad de circulante y no sostiene al menos la inflación, tendremos oro en deflación.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

por si ayuda


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> por si ayuda



Coño, plata por debajo de 11$ la onza. El sueño húmedo del rumano.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Claro, el análisis técnico no nos vale a largo plazo pero creo que sí a corto, medio plazo.
> 
> Lo que determina el precio del oro es la M2 , el interés de los bonos USA a 10 años y el valor del dólar.
> 
> ...



Yo desde luego, no vuelvo a vender las mineras ni aunque bajen el 90 %. No me pasa más lo del pánico del año pasado. 

La plata y el oro no me preocupan nada. Ni suben, ni bajan. Con permiso de los rumanos, siempre tengo lo mismo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Mar 2021)

Este analisis de la situacion me parece muy bueno.

Del oro habla sobre el min. 57 pero merece la pena verlo todo



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrusco Filosofal (3 Mar 2021)

Más allá del análisis y diagnóstico más o menos establecido que suelen ofrecer desde Keiser Report, y que anticiparon muchas veces lo que está por venir, las segundas partes de las entrevistas con los invitados suelen ser más que interesantes. 

En este caso, donde se encara la posibilidad o no de que Bitcoin pase a ser visto como el nuevo refugio que prevalece ante el oro, o quizás pudiera imaginarse que lo reemplace(?) en un futuro (siempre dependerá de a quien le preguntes, claro)

La opinión ésta vez es que el oro seguirá siendo refugio, como lo ha sido cientos de años ya, y si acaso, las criptodivisas colaboren en señalar los motivos por los que el dinero fiat es un engaño hoy más que nunca antes, y el sentido que tiene protegerse.

Criptodivisa china basada en oro y también acerca del efecto Cantillon en la primera mitad de la entrega.

Merece la pena los minutos que dura.


----------



## Furillo (3 Mar 2021)

Pedrusco Filosofal dijo:


> Más allá del análisis y diagnóstico más o menos establecido que suelen ofrecer desde Keiser Report, y que anticiparon muchas veces lo que está por venir, las segundas partes de las entrevistas con los invitados suelen ser más que interesantes.
> 
> En este caso, donde se encara la posibilidad o no de que Bitcoin pase a ser visto como el nuevo refugio que prevalece ante el oro, o quizás pudiera imaginarse que lo reemplace(?) en un futuro (siempre dependerá de a quien le preguntes, claro)
> 
> ...



Cada vez que los veo me parecen más un anuncio de la tele-tienda mezclado con el club de la comedia ("el horo será el bitcoin de los povres" ). Debe de ser por eso que China y Rusia no dejan de comprar y minarlo todos los años como si no hubiera un mañana.

Está claro que Pelé y Melé son parte interesada en las criptos, sólo hay que ver el merchandising que lucen en todos su vídeos. Y no perdamos de vista quién les paga (RT = *RUSSIA *Today). Por lo tanto, está bien verlos de vez en cuando y extraer algunas conclusiones, pero no nos tomemos como una verdad absoluta todo lo que dicen.

En esto de la pasta está claro que cada uno barre para casa, y no me podéis negar, que desde unos años para esta parte, el bloque Rusia-China está poniendo toda la carne en el asador para tumbar al dólar, pero... cuando el imperio yanki caiga, ¿de verdad pensáis que la puta élite va a permitir que la economía se descentralice así porque sí, sin pegar un puñetazo en la mesa y cambiar las reglas del juego?


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Cada vez que los veo me parecen más un anuncio de la tele-tienda mezclado con el club de la comedia ("el horo será el bitcoin de los povres" ). Debe de ser por eso que China y Rusia no dejan de comprar y minarlo todos los años como si no hubiera un mañana.
> 
> Está claro que Pelé y Melé son parte interesada en las criptos, sólo hay que ver el merchandising que lucen en todos su vídeos. Y no perdamos de vista quién les paga (RT = *RUSSIA *Today). Por lo tanto, está bien verlos de vez en cuando y extraer algunas conclusiones, pero no nos tomemos como una verdad absoluta todo lo que dicen.
> 
> En esto de la pasta está claro que cada uno barre para casa, y no me podéis negar, que desde unos años para esta parte, el bloque Rusia-China está poniendo toda la carne en el asador para tumbar al dólar, pero... cuando el imperio yanki caiga, ¿*de verdad pensáis que la puta élite va a permitir que la economía se descentralice así porque sí, sin pegar un puñetazo en la mesa y cambiar las reglas del juego?*



Los bitcoños y derivados son interesantes para las élites siempre y cuando tengan TRAZABILIDAD, que es la principal ventaja de las actuales (la falta de ella). Y lo que quieren Rusia-China es "acostumbrar" a la población a la idea de que las criptos son "el futuro" para cuando toque mandar las existentes al guano imponer las suyas propias TRAZABLES respaldadas con oro con las cuales móvil y GPS mediante tendrán una herramienta de control BRUTAL de su población (y la extranjera si consiguen que sean hegemónicas) de qué compran, quién, cómo, cuándo, dónde, etc. Y te tendrán de propina absolutamente cogido por los huevos porque podrán cortarte ipso-flauto el acceso a tu dinero si no eres "buen ciudadano" sin la posibilidad de que puedas recurrir a bancolchón.... de la misma manera, tarde o temprano impondrán un control muy estricto de la compra-venta de metales (ya se está haciendo en Europa restringiendo cada vez más su compra anónima con dinero en efectivo.... véanse las colas en los compro oro de Alemania) para que no sirvan tampoco de refugio.

Tiempo al tiempo, efectivamente si alguna vez se va el eje petrodólar al guano (miedo me da lo que estén dispuesto a hacer los usaboys para evitarlo) no os creáis que la alternativa va a ser mejor....


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2021)

El problema es que el timo es tan grande..., son tantos millones de papelitos ... deuda .... años ... guerras..., con todo montado en torno al tinglado de imprimir de la nada cada vez más y más, que no tienen una solución.

Por un lado la explosión (que ya está llegando, de la mano del coronatimo y el rejonazo a la economía y el consumo) no se puede evitar.

Por otro lado no van a querer abandonar el yate de poder y control, sino que intentarán (y eso es lo que se verá cómo acaba) crear otro sustituto, lo llamen como lo llamen, digan lo que digan que es y a qué digan que está referenciado,... serán trampas de nuevo (99 % le doy).

Es lo que hay, futuro cercano incierto. Las alternativas, las que todos conocen. 
Las cristos, cada uno con su opinión, cambiante según sopla, según se enteran de una cosa y luego de otra.
Yo sigo pensando que será muy complicado que funcionen como se creen que van a funcionar. Por lógica humana.
Y en todo caso, eso no arreglará el gran problema que tenemos de superpoblación y recursos menguantes.
De momento se sigue con la fiesta... to the moon..... (de trólares y de cristos).... luego ya veremos las risas cuando se acabe la música.




cacho_perro dijo:


> tarde o temprano impondrán un control muy estricto de la compra-venta de metales (ya se está haciendo en Europa restringiendo cada vez más su compra anónima con dinero en efectivo.... véanse las colas en los compro oro de Alemania) para que no sirvan tampoco de refugio.



Sí, colas, pero para comprar, no para vender.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema es que el timo es tan grande..., son tantos millones de papelitos ... deuda .... años ... guerras..., con todo montado en torno al tinglado de imprimir de la nada cada vez más y más, que no tienen una solución.
> 
> Por un lado la explosión (que ya está llegando, de la mano del coronatimo y el rejonazo a la economía y el consumo) no se puede evitar.
> 
> ...



Sí claro, a eso me refiero... antes de que prohiban totalmente que los particulares ANÓNIMOS accedan a oros cargan al precio que sea....


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2021)

Y cuando no puedan ser anónimos, lo harán como puedan, incluso dando el nombre si no hubiera otra.
Lo que no harán es abandonarse a la deriva de un timo anunciado.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Mar 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> véanse las colas en los compro oro de Alemania





estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, colas, pero para comprar, no para vender.



OSTRAS!! +info de eso


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> OSTRAS!! +info de eso



Los alemanes corren a comprar oro antes de que la ley endurezca los límites de compra anónima - Oroinformación


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Esas compras no son nada para la cantidad de metal que hay, cosa diferente que os creen incertidumbre basada en una escasez que quizás no sea tal.





cacho_perro dijo:


> Los alemanes corren a comprar oro antes de que la ley endurezca los límites de compra anónima - Oroinformación



Típica notica de los compra venta para que nos lanzemos a comprar.
Tú de verdad te crees que la gente va ir a comprar oro? no.
La mayoría iran a comprar BTC.
Que es más práctico, y se le puede sacar un 8,6% de rentabilidad en blockfi.
Y cuando lo quieres vender no te cobran una comisión abusiva.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Típica notica de los compra venta para que nos lanzemos a comprar.
> Tú de verdad te crees que la gente va ir a comprar oro? no.
> La mayoría iran a comprar BTC.
> Que es más práctico, y se le puede sacar un 8,6% de rentabilidad en blockfi.
> Y cuando lo quieres vender no te cobran una comisión abusiva.



Si quieres te pongo otras fuentes, pero hay para aburrir... Los alemanes siempre han sido compradores tradicionales de oro, pringao... Y se la sopla la Rentabilidad, es su seguro para la jubilación...

Por cierto, yo mi tarjeta gráfica la compré de saldo exminera cuando petaron las bitcoños, cuando lo haga la actual de ethereum la renovaré 

Y vete a dar por culo con las cristos al hilo correspondiente ya de paso, qué pesados sois, cojones....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Los alemanes corren a comprar oro antes de que la ley endurezca los límites de compra anónima - Oroinformación



Estas noticias han salido ya 30 veces en los ultimos 10 años, ademas siempre cogen a los alemanes les tienen fijacion, sera por que asi la noticia da mas impacto de seriedad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Típica notica de los compra venta para que nos lanzemos a comprar.
> Tú de verdad te crees que la gente va ir a comprar oro? no.
> La mayoría iran a comprar BTC.
> Que es más práctico, y se le puede sacar un 8,6% de rentabilidad en blockfi.
> Y cuando lo quieres vender no te cobran una comisión abusiva.




Dejalos que sigan con los oros, ayer le meti a algorand y por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada.

Voy metiendo y sacando cuando hay picos, aunque aun soy un novatillo y pierdo muchas subidas asi como no termino de aprobechar muchas bajadas pero cada vez lo voy haciendo mejor viendo los patrones de comportamiento de todas las monedillas estas.

Desde que empece en diciembre podria comprarme entre 12 y 15 onzas de oro gratis con lo que me he sacado con las shitcoins y eso que he tenido infinitos fallos por miedoso y por no conocer bien esto aun.

Pero es que incluso no tocando nada y habiendo metido en un principio la pasta y habiendome olvidado de ella sin mirarla ya habria triplicado lo que meti en un principio, lo que pasa que estoy sacando y metiendo segun voy viendo y asi aumento beneficio.

El oro es para mirar lo bonito que es y adular tu monedilla, bitcoin es para forrarse y ya si eso con el beneficio comprar muchas monedillas.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que ostia le han dado hoy, como esto siga asi volvemos al precio de hace año y pico, precio en el que si me encuentro mas comodo comprando, una maravilla la verdad, no entiendo que querais el oro por las putas nuves salvo que esteis jubilados, tengais mucho y ya solo os interese vender.
> 
> Si vuelve el oro a esos precios muchos van a quedar señalados, sera que no lo dijimos veces otros que esto acababa por bajar en cuanto la situacion se normalizara minimamente.



Exactamente, yo estoy esperando a que llegue a 1500$ la oz para comprar


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (3 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Ya existen ETF que hacen esto, ¿pero tú te fias? yo no.
> Algunos dicen que Bitcoin no esta respaldado por nada, falso, *esta respaldado por su extensa red por todo el mundo*.



Es grato saber que cuando explote os podréis hacer sopa de tarjeta gráfica y apoyaros entre vosotros en grupos de autoayuda. 
Vente de putes, que está tó respardau!


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2021)

El nuevo aluminio no sube ni queriendo.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> El nuevo aluminio no sube ni queriendo.



Se te ve nervioso racio, jajaja


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Es grato saber que cuando explote os podréis hacer sopa de tarjeta gráfica y apoyaros entre vosotros en grupos de autoayuda.
> Vente de putes, que está tó respardau!



Cuando todo explote si es que eso llega a pasar estare jugando con dinero que no era mio pues mi dinero el que puse hace ya tiempo que lo saque, junto con algunos beneficios, asi que estoy mas que tranquilo sabiendo que juego con dinero que no era mio.

Ademas si hago picos interesantes voy sacando parte de lo que gano.

Tema aparte el leñazo que me metera hacienda este año entre alquileres y estas historias pero bueno eso ya se vera cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Exactamente, yo estoy esperando a que llegue a 1500$ la oz para comprar



Lo que pasa es que si eso pasa igual nos embribonamos y ya preferimos comprarla cuando baje a 1400 y al final perdemos la oportunidad.

es que con estas ostias que le estan metiendo no sabe uno donde echaran el freno y igual tenemos oro regalado con las tapas del yogour y se hace realidad las visiones foreras pero en lugar de con los pisos con el oro.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si eso pasa igual nos embribonamos y ya preferimos comprarla cuando baje a 1400 y al final perdemos la oportunidad.
> 
> es que con estas ostias que le estan metiendo no sabe uno donde echaran el freno y igual tenemos oro regalado con las tapas del yogour y se hace realidad las visiones foreras pero en lugar de con los pisos con el oro.



De aquí a un mes, me juego la cuneta a que está en 1500$ la onza.
Yo soy nuevo y entrare en 1500 o incluso 1600 si es necesario.
Si luego baja a 1400? Perfecto, compro más 
Por mi cuanto más baje mejor


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Típica notica de los compra venta para que nos lanzemos a comprar.
> Tú de verdad te crees que la gente va ir a comprar oro? no.
> La mayoría iran a comprar BTC.
> Que es más práctico, y se le puede sacar un 8,6% de rentabilidad en blockfi.
> Y cuando lo quieres vender no te cobran una comisión abusiva.



Ya. Tienes que dar todos tus datos, incluida dirección, eso para empezar. 
Los intereses son en cristos. Ya te pueden dar mucho que si luego se vienen abajo, te darán intereses que no valen. Y
Encima en plan depósito a X años. 
Y en su plataforma con toda su contraparte. 
Hagan juego.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dejalos que sigan con los oros, ayer le meti a algorand y por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada.
> 
> Voy metiendo y sacando cuando hay picos, aunque aun soy un novatillo y pierdo muchas subidas asi como no termino de aprobechar muchas bajadas pero cada vez lo voy haciendo mejor viendo los patrones de comportamiento de todas las monedillas estas.
> 
> ...



Muchas onzas creo yo...

Ayer dices que sacaste 20 por invertir 600, que no dices que las hayas hecho líquidas, sólo que no las sacaste cuando habían subido +60... 
igual no has ganado nada...
Y entonces ya te pasas a 15 onzas, unos 23.000 € de beneficio.... o sea, una inversión de ... cuántos ceros? En submúltiplos de minolles plis
Pero no eras tú el que no tenías cash para tanto dispendio.

También puedes aprovechar para comprar algún diccionario o algún libro, que también te vendrá bien, tú ya sabes


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Muchas onzas creo yo...
> 
> Ayer dices que sacaste 20 por invertir 600, que no dices que las hayas hecho líquidas, sólo que no las sacaste cuando habían subido +60...
> igual no has ganado nada...
> ...




Yo no he dicho que sacara ni 20 ni que inverti 600 comprate tu un par de libros haber si aprendes capacidad lectora.

El cash va y viene, pero es que ademas con poco dinero en bitcoin vas multiplicando de forma sencilla, por ejemplo con el pumpeo que hicieron a XRP me saque mas de lo que cobrais vosotros con la pension en un año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> De aquí a un mes, me juego la cuneta a que está en 1500$ la onza.
> Yo soy nuevo y entrare en 1500 o incluso 1600 si es necesario.
> Si luego baja a 1400? Perfecto, compro más
> Por mi cuanto más baje mejor




El oro es la nueva plata.

La plata sera el antigo estaño.


Por eso estan revueltos en estos hilos con su capacidad de viejos setenteros no entienden que haya venido el bitcoin a absorver todo lo que podria haber absorvido el oro y que le bitcoin haya enviado al oro a la cuneta.

En estos momentos es el bitcoin el oro real ya ha caido hoy de 1710 la onza y lo que le queda aun............. esto aqui no queda va a seguir para abajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> De aquí a un mes, me juego la cuneta a que está en 1500$ la onza.
> Yo soy nuevo y entrare en 1500 o incluso 1600 si es necesario.
> Si luego baja a 1400? Perfecto, compro más
> Por mi cuanto más baje mejor




En un mes ? pero no estas viendo las ostias que le estan dando.

No ves que ahora con bitcoin como reserva de valor real el oro no es necesario, el oro quedara para cuatro ancianos reticentes a las criptos y al verdadero oro el bitcoin, cuando lo den regalado con las tapas del yogour que parece que va en ese camino volvere a comprar y asi cuando en algun pico suba me pago las scort y me divierto mercadeando.

Pero ahora mismo el que quiera pasta y reserva de valor tiene el bitcoin, pronto estara en mas de 500.000 euros y sufrireis por no haber entrado antes, mientras tanto el oro estara regalado.


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya. Tienes que dar todos tus datos, incluida dirección, eso para empezar.
> Los intereses son en cristos. Ya te pueden dar mucho que si luego se vienen abajo, te darán intereses que no valen. Y
> Encima en plan depósito a X años.
> Y en su plataforma con toda su contraparte.
> Hagan juego.



Si quieres ganar intereses anonimamente, puedes usar por ejemplo Cardano, que puedes stackear en tu wallet. Ahora mismo rinde aproximadamente a un 5% anual. Y esto es lo bueno de este mundo, que hay mil cosas que puedes hacer, sin utilizar dinero fiat, dentro del universo crypto. Con el oro solo puedes esperar a que suba, sin poder hacer nada más para ganar dinero mientras tanto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Si quieres ganar intereses anonimamente, puedes usar por ejemplo Cardano, que puedes stackear en tu wallet. Ahora mismo rinde aproximadamente a un 5% anual. Y esto es lo bueno de este mundo, que hay mil cosas que puedes hacer, sin utilizar dinero fiat, dentro del universo crypto. Con el oro solo puedes esperar a que suba, sin poder hacer nada más para ganar dinero mientras tanto.




Pero es que no hace ni falta con un par de meses de observacion de criptos ya puedes medio anticipar las subidas de cada moneda y de cuando sera, desconozco motivo pero van escalonadas y puedes ir saltando de unas a otras, esto solo se jode si bitcoin cae, mientras bitcoin tenga tendencia de subir las monedas suben si o si.

Solo estoy perdiendo mordidas gordas por cagon, por ejemplo hoy he saltado de algorand en 97 y ha seguido subiendo pero yo creia que iba a bajar, el otro dia me paso lo mismo con the graph perdi parte de la subida que tuvo por que me sali muy pronto........... cada vez voy fallando menos pero aun asi sigo en un plan demasiado cagon y me pierdo parte de las subidas.

Las ultimas monedas en subir siempre son civic y distritox pero cuando suben lo hacen a lo bestia.

A partir de mañana voy a cambiar la estrategia y le voy a ir metiendo los beneficios a bitcoin, ya no voy a sacar mas a fiat por que me van a dar un leñazo en la declaracion de este año bastante guapo, asi que voy a ir dejando ai metidos los beneficios y a tomar porculo a la larga igual acaba el bitcoin en 500.000 o mas una vez que absorva totalmente el valor reserva del oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Si quieres ganar intereses anonimamente, puedes usar por ejemplo Cardano, que puedes stackear en tu wallet. Ahora mismo rinde aproximadamente a un 5% anual. Y esto es lo bueno de este mundo, que hay mil cosas que puedes hacer, sin utilizar dinero fiat, dentro del universo crypto. Con el oro solo puedes esperar a que suba, sin poder hacer nada más para ganar dinero mientras tanto.




Por cierto ya que veo que manejas tema criptos y oro.

Piensas que pueden empezar en algunos bancos a deshacerse de su oro sabiendo que quedara como residuo sin valor para acumular bitcoin, es posible que el cambio se este haciendo ya de forma silenciosa?


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Mar 2021)

No se si sabes que hay hilos de criptotinglados, deja de ensuciar este con tus mamarrachadas yonotravajo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Si quieres ganar intereses anonimamente, puedes usar por ejemplo Cardano, que puedes stackear en tu wallet. Ahora mismo rinde aproximadamente a un 5% anual. Y esto es lo bueno de este mundo, que hay mil cosas que puedes hacer, sin utilizar dinero fiat, dentro del universo crypto. Con el oro solo puedes esperar a que suba, sin poder hacer nada más para ganar dinero mientras tanto.



Racional, me gustas más cuando haces honor a tu nombre y nos “Racionas” tus apariciones. Total para lo que aportas...
En resumen, me gustas cuando callas por que estás como ausente.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ... *ayer le meti a algorand y por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio* de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada
> 
> *Desde que empece en diciembre podria comprarme entre 12 y 15 onzas de oro gratis con lo que me he sacado con las shitcoins...*





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> *Yo no he dicho que sacara ni 20 ni que inverti 600* comprate tu un par de libros haber si aprendes capacidad lectora.



Si no trabajas, ni escribes bien, ni entiendes lo que pones tú mismo,...
Donde dije digo, digo Diego.
Dices que has ganado 15 onzas de joro de gratis en cuatro noches. 
Si es que no hay por donde cogerte.
Te comes una y te cuentas veinte, lo tuyo es el parchís, al final te vas a quedar más desplumado que los pajarotos que tenías.

Lo dicho, comprate un libro y lee un poco que te irá bien


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si no trabajas, ni escribes bien, ni entiendes lo que pones tú mismo,...
> Donde dije digo, digo Diego.
> Dices que has ganado 15 onzas de joro de gratis en cuatro noches.
> Si es que no hay por donde cogerte.
> ...




Te vuelvo a decir que no tienes capacidad de comprension.

Que pone en lo que he escrito ?

Pone que por cada 600 euros invertidos en Algorand en la noche de ayer esta mañana habian 660 euros.

En ningun momento he dicho cuanto meti.

Solo que por cada 600 euros tenia 60 leuros mas, por cierto sigue subiendo el algorand pero lo saque antes a otra moneda y no aprobeche toda la subida, si esta noche volviera a bajar le volveria a meter, si no mirare otras monedas que tengan potencial para subir mañana.

Sois unos analfabetos del bitcoin y estais atrapados en la ruina del oro que lo unico que hace es seguir bajando.

Me parece que ademas no estais viendo las subidas vertiginosas de practicamente cualquier shitcoin, mis 15 onzas de oro gratis gracias a bitcoin no tienen practicamente ningun merito debido a que bitcoin y todas las shitcoin suben suben suben y suben mientras el oro baja baja baja.................

Es muy gracioso que aqui pongais en duda que cualquiera que haya metido cuatro perras a las shitcoin pueda comprar ahora con los beneficios 15 onzas de oro, si nos vamos al hilo de las criptos se van a descojonar pero del bajo rendimiento, 15 onzas es haber hecho las cosas bastante regular y haber sido un puto novatillo.

Todo el dinero del oro esta llendo a bitcoin, lo siento mucho por que yo tenia mis deberes hechos con el oro y fui unos de los equivocados que estan perdiendo con todo esto de haber metido en bitcoin y en sus variantes el dinero que tenia metido en viles piedras del pasado oro y plata ahora no tendria 15 onzas de mierda, tendria posiblemente mas de 2 millones de euros, esto solo habiendo metido ese dinero antes de la subida vertiginosa que esta teniendo, mejor ni echar cuentas de cuanto podriamos haber tenido, ademas es absurdo, ahora lo unico que se puede hacer es remediar en cuanto se pueda lo que se hizo mal en su tiempo.


Todos los metaleros nos hemos confundido.

Los habran que sigan empecinados en perder dinero con oros y pedruscos, los habran que comprendan el futuro y se hagan millonarios con bitcoin, muchos vamos a remediar lo que hicimos mal.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto ya que veo que manejas tema criptos y oro.
> 
> Piensas que pueden empezar en algunos bancos a deshacerse de su oro sabiendo que quedara como residuo sin valor para acumular bitcoin, es posible que el cambio se este haciendo ya de forma silenciosa?



No. Los bancos no están preparados de momento para custodiar bitcoins. Los particulares les llevamos ventaja.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

El oro parece no tener suelo, increible sigue para abajo, no hay frenos, donde se parara ?


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro parece no tener suelo, increible sigue para abajo, no hay frenos, donde se parara ?



Si para tí es puta mierda ...para ké kieres saberlo ?


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Racional, me gustas más cuando haces honor a tu nombre y nos “Racionas” tus apariciones. Total para lo que aportas...
> En resumen, me gustas cuando callas por que estás como ausente.



Algo weno de éste es k asínn lo hace casi siempre, desde hace años.

Si no lo ves...valora k sea cosa tuya. Toca los wevox...pero casi siempre tiene cosillas y siempre muy fundamentales...a wevo para giros de mentes con orejeras . También en el post k kuoteas, k mete cuña muy razonable en el inmovilismo del Oro ( un auténtico derroche de cualidades k cambiará pronto ).



Spoiler: mmm...



Por cierto, el silencio es siempre un sucedáneo de ausencia, esa imagen es filfa sobrevalorada...como todo lo de esa costurera empalagosa. Pseudodelicadeza puramente estética ...pero muy accesible para planchabragas complacientes y pedorras excelsas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2021)

Spoiler: mmm...



Por cierto, el silencio es siempre un sucedáneo de ausencia, esa imagen es filfa sobrevalorada...como todo lo de esa costurera empalagosa. Pseudodelicadeza puramente estética ...pero muy accesible para planchabragas complacientes y pedorras excelsas.


 

A juzgar por el spoiler, podría decirse que Neruda te la suda. ¿No? Pues mira, estamos de acuerdo en algo


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ...Neruda
> ...te la suda



Ya has hecho más por el Nobel k ella

//end oxtópik


----------



## sebboh (4 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Muchas onzas creo yo...
> 
> Ayer dices que sacaste 20 por invertir 600, que no dices que las hayas hecho líquidas, sólo que no las sacaste cuando habían subido +60...
> igual no has ganado nada...
> ...



hace 1 mes un hilo de que el mantero tenía un ferrari y que el no se pudo meter que sólo gastaba en metales. Ahora ya ha hecho un par de millones de las antiguas pesetas


----------



## currigrino (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dejalos que sigan con los oros, ayer le meti a algorand y por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada.
> 
> Voy metiendo y sacando cuando hay picos, aunque aun soy un novatillo y pierdo muchas subidas asi como no termino de aprobechar muchas bajadas pero cada vez lo voy haciendo mejor viendo los patrones de comportamiento de todas las monedillas estas.
> 
> ...



AL ignore


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Mar 2021)

De nada nos sirve para ver, estudiar o anallzar la *evolución del precio del oro* (nombre y temática del hilo) los supuestos éxitos personales obtenidos en _criptomonedas_. Por favor, utilizad los subforos específicos para comentar allí dichos logros.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dejalos que sigan con los oros, ayer le meti a algorand y por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada.
> 
> Voy metiendo y sacando cuando hay picos, aunque aun soy un novatillo y pierdo muchas subidas asi como no termino de aprobechar muchas bajadas pero cada vez lo voy haciendo mejor viendo los patrones de comportamiento de todas las monedillas estas.
> 
> ...



Pero que briboncete estás hecho, te gusta provocar más que a un gilipollas un megáfono. "Te has quedado en 86 con Bowie y T.Rex"


----------



## Seronoser (4 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Racional, me gustas más cuando haces honor a tu nombre y nos “Racionas” tus apariciones. Total para lo que aportas...
> En resumen, me gustas cuando callas por que estás como ausente.



Neruda nunca escribiría "por que", en lugar de porque.
Me encantan los que van de finolis


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Neruda nunca escribiría "por que", en lugar de porque.






Tanto su opinión sobre mi ortografía, como lo que hiciera o dejara de hacer Neruda...


----------



## Seronoser (4 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Tanto su opinión sobre mi ortografía, como lo que hiciera o dejara de hacer Neruda...



Si lo digo por su bien, para que no haga el ridículo yendo de fino  
De ego y de caligrafía, suspendes adecuadamente.

Venga, le dejo un link para superar sus complejos:
«Porqué» / «porque» / «por qué» / «por que».


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Mar 2021)

De momento seguimos con tendencia bajista en el precio del Oro, casi apunto de consolidar los 1700$ la onza.

Si ahora conforme está la situación de mal con inflación, pobreza y los mercados en el guano no sube el oro como valor refugio...

Mucho me temo que de cara al Verano, con mucha gente vacunada y la economía de nuevo en marcha, seguiremos bajando o nos quedaremos en plano.

La verdad que es una época muy rara que planteará nuevos paradigmas a estudiar a nivel macroeconómico en las facultades de economía a futuro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si lo digo por su bien, para que no haga el ridículo yendo de fino
> De ego y de* caligrafía*, suspendes adecuadamente.
> 
> Venga, le dejo un link para superar sus complejos:
> «Porqué» / «porque» / «por qué» / «por que».



En todo caso, siendo usted el paladín del correcto uso de la lengua escrita, y ejerciendo como ejerce de corrector automático del foro ¿No debería conocer la diferencia que existe entre “*caligrafía*”, ortografía y gramática? 

No quiero importunarle más, ya nos vamos leyendo en ningún sitio. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Furillo (4 Mar 2021)

Pues yo, cual urraca usurera, he aprovechado la coyuntura para cargar más.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> *Te vuelvo a decir que no tienes capacidad de comprension.*
> Que pone en lo que he escrito ?
> Pone que por cada 600 euros invertidos en Algorand en la noche de ayer esta mañana habian 660 euros.
> *En ningun momento he dicho cuanto meti.*





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> *ayer le meti a algorand* y por cada 600 euros esta mañana *tenia* 660 euros, es decir 60 eurelios de beneficio, luego ciertamente han bajado a 20 de beneficio de no haberlo sacado antes de la bajada.



Sí sí, porque tú lo digas. En capacidad de comprensión te doy sopas con hondas, y en escritura, ortografía, semántica, mates, historia, y prácticamente en todo. Tú que sabrás de mí. Que vengas a señalar en los demás aquello de lo que careces.

Aprende a escribir, y por lo menos no te pongas exquisito cuando se te pilla en bravuconadas.

Cuando dices *"por cada 600 euros esta mañana tenia 660 euros", *implícitamente estas dando a entender que tienes* más* de 660 euros. Otra cosa es que no sepas expresarte bien y luego encima perserveres en tu arrogancia y error.

Y lo de* 23.000 € de beneficio, *en cuatro noches, no te lo crees ni tú.

O sea, que vas de farde, cosa que no viene a cuento aquí (nadie va hablando de lo que tiene o no), exageras, mientes, etc.

Que a mí me da igual, pero si me interpelas te lo tengo que decir.

Lo dicho, ya que te aburres, léete algún libro que igual algo queda.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> De momento seguimos con tendencia bajista en el precio del Oro, casi apunto de consolidar los 1700$ la onza.
> 
> Si ahora conforme está la situación de mal con inflación, pobreza y los mercados en el guano no sube el oro como valor refugio...
> 
> ...



También es posible que los bonos se queden en lateral y con las reaperturas se vea más claramente la inflación "oficial". He leído a un analisto de un fondo de los gordos que dice que la subida de los yields usanos es un espejismo y que espera un -0,5 para comienzos de 2022. Un -0,5 junto con la inflación repuntando nos entregan unos tipos reales MUY negativos. Dinamita para el oro.

A mi modo de entender el oro se va a disparar, aunque más tarde de lo que quisiéramos.

Todo ello, claro está, se puede acelerar por eventos Biden. Podríamos ver un desplome de las bolsas del 20%, una guerrita por aquí o por allá de las que tanto gustan los Demócratas.......

History suggests surge in bond-market rates is unlikely to last, says Guggenheim’s Minerd


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Mar 2021)

Que no panda el cúnico!!!!

El oro, como la bolsa o el BTC están bajando por la subida de los tipos de interés. Hay mil gráficos en este hilo explicando que oro y tipos de interés reales llevan una correlación inversa, suben los tipos baja el oro, no hay más.

Pero, si miramos solo un poco más allá del cortísimo plazo:
1.- ¿ Es posible una subida de tipos de interés mantenida en el tiempo?. Ahora mismo creo que no, lo haría petar todo. Y si peta todo lo único que quedarí en pie es oro.
2.- La inflación aun no ha llegado, pero prácticamente todos los analistas están ahora de acuerdo en que llegará los próximos meses. Aun si suben los tipos a un 2%, ( que no creo), si tenemos una inflación, como poco del 3 al 5% estaríamos en tipos reales negativos.

Yo creo que comprar oro ahora, es un win to win. Técnicamente casi está tocando la directriz de medio plazo que es donde creo va a rebotar. Si la perdiera es verdad que podría bajar bastante hasta el entorno de los 1500. Entre esta y la próxima semana veremos.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola en un callejón sin salida.

Suben los bonos a 10 años porque la gente tiene miedo y están desinvirtiendo en bonos....
Desinvierten porque los tipos reales son negativos y porque no confían en la supervivencia del trólar...
Siguen imprimiendo como si no hubiera un mañana, de perdidos al río.
No pueden subir los intereses porque la deuda explotaría todo.
Las bolsas infladas con papeles, pagas a la gente que no trabaja, .... todo en la misma línea.

Va a petar, no se sabe cuándo, pero todo acelerándose y no hay salida.... La única medida que toman es imprimir imprimir... 
El rey va desnudo hace tiempo pero ahora está en todas las redes,... esto no tiene pinta de que lo puedan alargar mucho más.... todo tiene su fin....


----------



## fran69 (4 Mar 2021)

Perfecto!.... Que pena, que quizas dos generaciones de anarquistas, seguramente padres e hijos no sean capaz de comprender que es la misma esencia, los metales y las criptos deberian ir de la mano como lo que son, hermanas, pero hasta eso han conseguido seperar, el divide y vencerás están llevándolo al maximo nivel.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

No es así.
Puede que haya gente que diga eso, pero suelen ser pocos y trolls.

La mayoría piensa según argumentos, aunque cada uno tenga su pensamiento acerca de unos y otros.

Hay una relación entre oro y cristos. Relación que le ha dado la sociedad y momento actual. No por otra cosa, sino porque así está pasando al convivir en este tiempo. Gente que invierte en cristos y no en oro por ejemplo, gente que transvasa de uno a otro y viceversa, etc. Hay una relación en ese aspecto.

Pero los argumentos que sostienen la valía de uno y otro siguen siendo los mismos y son independientes.

El hecho de que haya cristos y ahora estén subiendo, no quita un ápice el valor que tiene el oro. Cada uno tiene lo que tiene como valor.

De la misma forma, el que piensa que no hay justificación para el valor que tiene btc y que se augura una fase de pelotazo y otra fase de hundimiento, tiene argumentos para pensar eso, no es una pataleta. Independientemente de que se tengan acciones, fondos, mps o latunes.

Ambos están siendo valorados en trólares, divisa totalmente artificial y timo impuesto, que todo el mundo sabe que ha perdido gran parte de su poder adquisitivo y que está sentenciada.

La manipulación del precio del oro (y de la plata) es una verdad que todo el mundo conoce. Cada día se negocian miles de papeles por cada onza física. Ese precio manipulado no es real, es circunstancial, y durará mientras el enfermo siga enchufado a la máquina, pero petará.

Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, eso ha sido siempre así y seguirá siendo.

Veremos cómo acaba toda esta fiesta.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (4 Mar 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> Perfecto!.... Que pena, que quizas dos generaciones de anarquistas, seguramente padres e hijos no sean capaz de comprender que es la misma esencia, los metales y las criptos deberian ir de la mano como lo que son, hermanas, pero hasta eso han conseguido seperar, el divide y vencerás están llevándolo al maximo nivel.



Mira, es así pero no es así...

No se puede olvidar la mala propaganda que hicieron los bitcoñeros de su producto. A quien dudaba lo trataban como a un idiota que no entendía ni podía entender nada, se presentaban con un ideario que salvo en un punto o dos se ha derrumbado por los suelos (aunque el precio suba).

El fundamento de los mps es que es un bien TANGIBLE, reserva de valor, medio de pago, cuya historia y trayectoria durante miles de años lo avalan, con un esfuerzo real para poder extraerlo, etc, etc
El fundamento del BTC consiste en poner a una máquina a encontrar un par de números primos, que no se olvide. Luego ya podrá ser descentralizado, medio de pago, reserva de valor (aunque ésto último es muyyy dudoso) y todo lo que han venido predicando durante años.

Pues bien, cuando les mostrabas esa diferencia (ya que la del tiempo e historia era obvia), te venían con una imagen de una monedita rellena de tugsteno, como si todas fueran así... ya ves qué nivel.

Ni ellos mismos se lo han creido, ya que más del 80%, me apostaría algo, no han conservado sus BTC y en cuanto el vértigo de los precios ha podido con ellos, han hecho todo lo contrario de lo que decían: vender con la única intención de especular. Ya ves tu qué anarquismo y qué antisistema eran.
Ahora mira cuántos metaleros continúan con las primeras monedas-onzas-lingotes que compraron por primera vez, ya antes del año 2000.
Supongo que verás la diferencia....


Por otra parte, la intención/el sueño de muchos metaleros, es aprovechar las ventajas del blockchain y tecnologías asociadas para que en un futuro (lo más cercano mejor) pueda crearse una moneda digital (que sí o sí acabará creándose por los bancos centrales), pero sustentada en oro o plata, no en humo.

PD: lo que hizo el señor Satoshi Nakamoto fue una trampa en sí (una trampa genial). Imitar el mecanismo de la reserva federal y los bancos centrales.
Mientras la reserva federal y los bancos centrales crean dinero de la nada y sin esfuerzo, él a través de un algoritmo crea "dinero" o algo que se puede convertir en dinero también de la nada y sin esfuerzo (aunque el lo limita a 21 millones de BTCs pero divisibles...).
Mientras una red de nodos certifican la existencia de un BTC salido de la nada, un banco central junto con una firma de Lagarde y una red de emisores certifican la existencia de X euros que hasta ayer no existían y se han creado de la nada.

El oro y la plata es dinero honesto....ha estado, está y estará en la misma cantidad, monetizado o bajo tierra. Aceptado y usado durante miles de años.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Mira, es así pero no es así...
> 
> No se puede olvidar la mala propaganda que hicieron los bitcoñeros de su producto.* A quien dudaba lo trataban como a un idiota que no entendía ni podía entender nada*, se presentaban con un ideario que salvo en un punto o dos se ha derrumbado por los suelos (aunque el precio suba).
> 
> ...



Principal argumento a favor del btc.

No hay más preguntas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí sí, porque tú lo digas. En capacidad de comprensión te doy sopas con hondas, y en escritura, ortografía, semántica, mates, historia, y prácticamente en todo. Tú que sabrás de mí. Que vengas a señalar en los demás aquello de lo que careces.
> 
> Aprende a escribir, y por lo menos no te pongas exquisito cuando se te pilla en bravuconadas.
> 
> ...



Venga anda que estas haciendo el ridiculo y ojo no me caes ni mal en las cuatro cosas que vas poniendo pero no tienes capacidad de comprension y no das sopas con hondas a nadie,

Igual que yo no vacilo de que escriba sin faltas no vengas tu ahora a ponerte medallas con capacidades de las que careces.

Que a mi tambien me da igual pero la verdad es solo una, yo no he dado a entender nada, yo he dicho que por cada 600 habian 660 sin decir cantidad lo demas son imaginaciones tuyas y falta de comprension lectora, pero no sigamos aburriendo, esta vez no habia nada que entender, si pones que por cada 600 hay 660 pues ya esta, no hay nada mas que ver, puse una cantidad pequeña para que la gente entendiera de forma facil los posibles beneficios invirtiendo una cantidad minima.

La cosa es que sigue el oro con tendencia a ir a tomar porculo mientras bitcoin va ocupando su lugar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Mira, es así pero no es así...
> 
> No se puede olvidar la mala propaganda que hicieron los bitcoñeros de su producto. A quien dudaba lo trataban como a un idiota que no entendía ni podía entender nada, se presentaban con un ideario que salvo en un punto o dos se ha derrumbado por los suelos (aunque el precio suba).
> 
> ...





Lo del humo ya empieza a ser un poco absurdo, sabes cuando bitcoin sera imparable cuando mas gente vaya entrando, en estos momentos bitcoin y oro estan mas similares de lo que os pensais, que algo sea reserva de valor depende de la capacidad de confianza que alguien tenga en ese activo.

Igual que ahora mismo si te dan un billete de 50 euros por algo sabes diferenciarlo y aunque este arrugado y sucio lo vas a coger por que sabes que vale esos 50 euros, si vas con una moneda de una onza de oro a una tienda a comprar van a haber tenderos que no te la cojan por que piensen que eso es un truño, si vas con una monedas de 20 euros de plata tampoco la querran por que pensaran que es falsa y no le veran ningun valor por mucho que la plata que tenga valga mas de esos 20 euros.

La duda es si ese tendero si te cogeria un bitcoin aunque sea por todo lo que haya ido escuchando sobre el, en el momento que mas tenderos si quieran coger ese bitcoin como metodo de pago el fin de los metales habra sido completado en beneficio del bitcoin.

El oro esta apunto de morir, larga vida al nuevo rey bitcoin.

Pienso que aun no es tarde, hemos hecho el canelo no habiendo comprado bitcoin pero en el momento en el que todo el mundo empiece a querer tener su precio subira de manera exponencial y me atrevo a decir que el valor que le dan actualmente como futurible se va a quedar muy corto, seguramente algunos que lo intuyan no quieran decir a que valores podria ir.

Tambien podria ir su precio a un precio ridiculo y es posible que caiga mientras no llega la aceptacion total, pero al igual que los metales pueden tambien caer a precios ridiculos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> Perfecto!.... Que pena, que quizas dos generaciones de anarquistas, seguramente padres e hijos no sean capaz de comprender que es la misma esencia, los metales y las criptos deberian ir de la mano como lo que son, hermanas, pero hasta eso han conseguido seperar, el divide y vencerás están llevándolo al maximo nivel.



Son aferrimos y testarudos, si alguien te esta superando en algo no hay que agachar la cabeza y encerrarte en el es imposible mi metodo es el bueno.

Hay que ver el metodo del otro intentar comprenderlo, estudiarlo y si es preciso incorporarlo al tuyo para poder avanzar, si luego no da resultado se revierte a lo anterior y no pasa.

Esto ya me pasaba con mi padre le decias algo en lo que tenias razon y como ya no tenia nada que poder decir acababa la cosa en que se encabronaba, cosas de viejos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Mar 2021)

No le deis bola. Se inventa la mitad de lo que cuenta. Sólo busca un poco de atención, como medio foro.

Cuando lees a alguien que escribe "llendo" o "aférrimo" ya sabes cuánto valen sus opiniones.

Volvamos al tena del hilo por favor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> No le deis bola. Se inventa la mitad de lo que cuenta. Sólo busca un poco de atención, como medio foro.
> 
> Cuando lees a alguien que escribe "llendo" o "aférrimo" ya sabes cuánto valen sus opiniones.
> 
> Volvamos al tena del hilo por favor.




No le hagais caso que lleva diciendo desde agosto que el oro iba a poder comprarse por 1400 euros e incluso menos mientras que medio foro decia que se iba como poco a los 3000 y el cabron ha acertado.

Pues si amigo aun no hemos llegado a esos 1400 pero estamos apunto.

Me invento los cojones, mirad las shitcoin haber si no estan teniendo subidas meteoricas mientras el oro baja y baja.

Eso no es atencion es realidad.

Por cierto, estoy viendo algorand muy barata ha vuelto a caer a los 0,95 y para la semana que viene espero que suba del 1,25 como muy poco, ojala pudiera decir lo mismo del oro.

LRC que esta ahora mismo en 0,48 para la semana que viene por encima de 0,60 como poco, ojala pudiera decir lo mismo de la plata.


Asi podria seguir con todas las shitcoin, para el que dice que invento cosas la semana que viene vemos precio de estas dos.

Si quereis sigo por que todas tendran subidas como minimo en torno a esos valores, mientras tanto el oro seguira bajando.


----------



## Beto (4 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Coño, plata por debajo de 11$ la onza. El sueño húmedo del rumano.



Bufff...ya me gustaría....


----------



## Porestar (4 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> No le deis bola. Se inventa la mitad de lo que cuenta. Sólo busca un poco de atención, como medio foro.
> 
> Cuando lees a alguien que escribe "llendo" o "aférrimo" ya sabes cuánto valen sus opiniones.
> 
> Volvamos al tena del hilo por favor.



Qué tendrán que ver la ortografía y la gramática con el buen ojo al invertir, además escribe parrafadas en minutos, no le dedica tiempo a redactar.


----------



## Just (4 Mar 2021)

jajajaja. Ay qué lástima. Déjalo estar, multinick.


----------



## fran69 (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No le hagais caso que lleva diciendo desde agosto que el oro iba a poder comprarse por 1400 euros e incluso menos mientras que medio foro decia que se iba como poco a los 3000 y el cabron ha acertado.
> 
> Pues si amigo aun no hemos llegado a esos 1400 pero estamos apunto.
> 
> ...



Bueno bueno, el oro está en una tendencia alcista desde principios de siglo, eso no se puede discutir, solo pilla un grafico y mira sus maximos crecientes y sus minimos decrecientes, es una realidad, otra cosa es que queramos que esa pendiente sea mucho mas inclinada, esto es el oro, es asi, no te enfades con el, el nunca tiene prisa, lleva entre nosotros milenios a su velocidad, adaptate a el, o vete solamente a bitcoin, creo un mix de ambos sería lo mas conveniente, eso si, aberrantemente a favor del oro, asi como un 90/10, solo es mi opinión, seguro tu encuentras la tuya y acertarás.


----------



## fran69 (4 Mar 2021)

Yo he sido siempre metalero de pro, y he criticado muchisimo las cripto, pero a dia de hoy el que no reconozca que están para quedarse y que nos han comido la tostada a los solo oreros o plateros, tiene un problemilla, si Shatosi se hubiera estado en 2009 quietecito el oro ahora pese a todos los BC y plutocracia estaría minimo 1.500$ arriba.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No es así.
> Puede que haya gente que diga eso, pero suelen ser pocos y trolls.
> 
> La mayoría piensa según argumentos, aunque cada uno tenga su pensamiento acerca de unos y otros.
> ...



Le doy un thankito por lo de los trollares y me lo apunto.


----------



## Porestar (4 Mar 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> Yo he sido siempre metalero de pro, y he criticado muchisimo las cripto, pero a dia de hoy el que no reconozca que están para quedarse y que nos han comido la tostada a los solo oreros o plateros, tiene un problemilla, si Shatosi se hubiera estado en 2009 quietecito el oro ahora pese a todos los BC y plutocracia estaría minimo 1.500$ arriba.



El dinero metido en criptos aún es poco, no creo que sea eso lo que está bajando el precio.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Venga anda que estas haciendo el ridiculo y ojo no me caes ni mal en las cuatro cosas que vas poniendo pero no tienes capacidad de comprension y no das sopas con hondas a nadie,
> 
> Igual que yo no vacilo de que escriba sin faltas no vengas tu ahora a ponerte medallas con capacidades de las que careces.
> 
> ...



Tu sigue como la burra al trigo... 
Cascas tanto y vas soltando lo que te viene al coco, ahora una cosa y luego la contraria y te quedas tan pancho, que ya ni te das cuenta de lo que dices.
Pero bueno, no te hace falta, con los más de 20.000 euracos que te has sacado en cinco días y cuatro noches según tus sueños, ya tienes para unas cuantas escorts, como tú mismo decías a 3 escorts por onza.

Eres un personaje. _Vivencias y peripecias de un tío en Graná_ se llama el cuento.


----------



## romanillo (4 Mar 2021)

Oro en modo fuego y bajando con furia porcina, mañana onzas a 1400 euros?


----------



## protocolocon (4 Mar 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> Yo he sido siempre metalero de pro, y he criticado muchisimo las cripto, pero a dia de hoy el que no reconozca que están para quedarse y que nos han comido la tostada a los solo oreros o plateros, tiene un problemilla, si Shatosi se hubiera estado en 2009 quietecito el oro ahora pese a todos los BC y plutocracia estaría minimo 1.500$ arriba.



Las cryptos en general no lo sé, pero bitcoin es extremadamente ineficiente en términos energéticos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ve que no será moneda de intercambio. La red tampoco está preparada para procesar millones de transacciones por segundo y dar confirmación en tiempos aceptables.

Basilea 3 establece que el oro es activo sin riesgos Tier 1, los BCs lo atesoran...

Aprovechad las rebajas, yo he cargado un poco más...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Oro en modo fuego y bajando con furia porcina, mañana onzas a 1400 euros?



Ojalá. Hay que cargar más.


----------



## fran69 (4 Mar 2021)

Marzo es el nuevo Octubre, se repite marzo del 2020,cae todo, oro, plata, bolsa, bitcoin y hasta el Corte Ingles.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (4 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Las cryptos en general no lo sé, pero bitcoin es extremadamente ineficiente en términos energéticos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ve que no será moneda de intercambio. La red tampoco está preparada para procesar millones de transacciones por segundo y dar confirmación en tiempos aceptables.
> 
> Basilea 3 establece que el oro es activo sin riesgos Tier 1, los BCs lo atesoran...
> 
> Aprovechad las rebajas, yo he cargado un poco más...



Y la plata cómo está clasificada? 
Esto cambia en junio tengo entendido?


----------



## Porestar (4 Mar 2021)

¿Lo de basilea iii es seguro?


----------



## Beto (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando todo explote si es que eso llega a pasar estare jugando con dinero que no era mio pues mi dinero el que puse hace ya tiempo que lo saque, junto con algunos beneficios, asi que estoy mas que tranquilo sabiendo que juego con dinero que no era mio.



Hostia, me has hecho recordar al niño calvo de Matrix, el que dobla la cuchara...

No intentes doblar la cuchara, eso es imposible.

En vez de eso, procura entender la verdad....
Que verdad?

Que no hay "dinero"


----------



## protocolocon (4 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Y la plata cómo está clasificada?
> Esto cambia en junio tengo entendido?



La plata no se menciona, siempre ha tenido un doble carácter , monetario e industrial.

En principio debería haber entrado en vigor en 2019, pero se ha ido retrasando, en principio este año entra en vigor (no he leído nada en sentido contrario). Los BCs han ido aprovechando y han realizado compras netas de lingotes cuando llevaban muchos años siendo vendedores.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Mar 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Hostia, me has hecho recordar al niño calvo de Matrix, el que dobla la cuchara...
> 
> No intentes doblar la cuchara, eso es imposible.
> 
> ...



Coño, y el vídeo acaba con "el oráculo te está esperando". No jodas, que aparece el nuestro por aquí aunque yo no lo vea !!!


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Las cryptos en general no lo sé, pero bitcoin es extremadamente ineficiente en términos energéticos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ve que no será moneda de intercambio. La red tampoco está preparada para procesar millones de transacciones por segundo y dar confirmación en tiempos aceptables.



No lo necesita si impone el Standard al k aspira. Otras darán todo tipo de servicios.

Wena parte de esta solución - o no - , a la salida de este rally alcista.

// End oxtopik


----------



## protocolocon (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando todo explote si es que eso llega a pasar estare jugando con dinero que no era mio pues mi dinero el que puse hace ya tiempo que lo saque, junto con algunos beneficios, asi que estoy mas que tranquilo sabiendo que juego con dinero que no era mio.



Me acabas de recordar a un compañero de curro que sufre un sesgo de contabilidad mental de manual. El dinero vale lo mismo venga de donde venga. Mucha gente otorga más valor al dinero ganado trabajando porque está asociado al tiempo y el esfuerzo que nos cuesta conseguirlo; sin embargo, un euro ganado trabajando vale lo mismo que un euro ganado especulando en telefónica, Bitcoin o en renta fija...

Hasta que no se supera ese sesgo es difícil hacer de la inversión una estrategia global para gestionar tu patrimonio. Sólo se puede aspirar a especular con algunas pequeñas cantidades para darse pequeñas alegrías de vez en cuando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Hostia, me has hecho recordar al niño calvo de Matrix, el que dobla la cuchara...
> 
> No intentes doblar la cuchara, eso es imposible.
> 
> ...



Voy a tener que ver esa pelicula de nuevo, casi que estamos ya en una matrix con todo lo que esta pasando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Me acabas de recordar a un compañero de curro que sufre un sesgo de contabilidad mental de manual. El dinero vale lo mismo venga de donde venga. Mucha gente otorga más valor al dinero ganado trabajando porque está asociado al tiempo y el esfuerzo que nos cuesta conseguirlo; sin embargo, un euro ganado trabajando vale lo mismo que un euro ganado especulando en telefónica, Bitcoin o en renta fija...
> 
> Hasta que no se supera ese sesgo es difícil hacer de la inversión una estrategia global para gestionar tu patrimonio. Sólo se puede aspirar a especular con algunas pequeñas cantidades para darse pequeñas alegrías de vez en cuando.



Yo especulo con lo que tenga pero no se me da mal especular, asi han ido llegando un piso tras otro, el dinero que genero con los alquileres te aseguro que no me duele igual que el que generaba trabajando.

No es lo mismo estar aguantando a un subnormal todo el dia puede ser tu jefe, tampoco es lo mismo tener cierto esfuerzo fisico, levantarte por las mañanas y pasar frio............ no es lo mismo a que me ingresen el dinero en mi cuenta apenas sin moverme.

Te pongo un ejemplo basico, cuando ganaba dinero con ese esfuerzo me suponia un inconveniente gastar demasiado de ese dinero en scort por ejemplo ya que tenia que pensar en el tiempo y esfuerzo que me habia costado ganar ese dinero que se iba a ir en un rato, desde que el dinero me llega casi solo no me supone apenas ningun esfuerzo gastar dinero en este tipo de cosas.

El que haya estado en los dos bandos posiblemente me entienda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué tendrán que ver la ortografía y la gramática con el buen ojo al invertir, además escribe parrafadas en minutos, no le dedica tiempo a redactar.



Llevan años con esas historias para intentar desprestigiar las ideas de alguien.

Todo eso por que llevo diciendo desde antes del verano que el oro iba a bajar y que mejor comprar barato si es siempre lo mismo, pues siempre te contestan o con que tienes muchas faltas o con que es mejor promediar y comprar al precio que sea, sera que soy un racano y prefiero comprar barato, siempre he tenido esa mania el querer comprar barato.

Alguna cosa se me ha escapado por bribon pero en terminos generales no me ha ido mal.


----------



## protocolocon (4 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo especulo con lo que tenga pero no se me da mal especular, asi han ido llegando un piso tras otro, el dinero que genero con los alquileres te aseguro que no me duele igual que el que generaba trabajando.
> 
> No es lo mismo estar aguantando a un subnormal todo el dia puede ser tu jefe, tampoco es lo mismo tener cierto esfuerzo fisico, levantarte por las mañanas y pasar frio............ no es lo mismo a que me ingresen el dinero en mi cuenta apenas sin moverme.
> 
> ...



En que el esfuerzo necesario para conseguir ese dinero no sea el mismo currando que poniendo el cazo para cobrar un alquiler, un dividendo, o ver tus activos subir de valoración, estamos de acuerdo. Lo que te estoy diciendo es que el dinero ganado de cualquiera de esas formas vale exactamente lo mismo, lo vas a poder cambiar por los mismos productos o servicios. Que mentalmente para tí no sea igual es cosa de tu cerebro.

No pasa nada, le pasa a casi todo el mundo, solo tienes que ver qué hace la mayoría de gente cuando le toca la lotería. Es un dinero ganado sin esfuerzo, por lo que se gasta muy rápidamente. Pero 300.000€ ganados en la lotería tienen el mismo valor que currar 10 años cobrando 30.000 netos. Nos guste o no. El medir ese dinero de otra forma es lo que provoca que a los 5 o 10 años la mayoría de esas personas estén como antes de tocarles el premio (o peor).

Este sesgo de contabilidad mental también explica por qué la mayoría de gente son reacios a invertir: pueden perder dinero, un dinero que les ha costado mucho ganar y que por tanto para ellos tiene mucho valor. Invertir es exponer ese dinero "valiosísimo".

Yo sigo trabajando pero tengo muchos meses que mis ingresos pasivos superan a mis ingresos por trabajo, y obviamente también tengo meses donde mi cartera baja tanto como lo que gano trabajando en meses (o incluso años, solo tengo que irme a marzo de 2020). Así que creo que estoy/he estado en los dos bandos de los que hablas...

Por cierto en tu caso este sesgo te jodió el pasar un buen rato con una de tus escorts... ¿Ves como es un sesgo erróneo?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2021)

Pero carbón, si has dicho que iba a vajar y a suvir. Que el vitkoin se iba a la mer y lo contrario.
Y luego bienes yorando y hechando curpas a los demás.
Y haluego bienes disiendo ya vos dije que....
Pero si has dicho de todo mamonaso


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Mar 2021)

Alguien sabe a qué se debe esta bajada?? Mañana de planta en 1600 la onza


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> En que el esfuerzo necesario para conseguir ese dinero no sea el mismo currando que poniendo el cazo para cobrar un alquiler, un dividendo, o ver tus activos subir de valoración, estamos de acuerdo. Lo que te estoy diciendo es que el dinero ganado de cualquiera de esas formas vale exactamente lo mismo, lo vas a poder cambiar por los mismos productos o servicios. Que mentalmente para tí no sea igual es cosa de tu cerebro.
> 
> No pasa nada, le pasa a casi todo el mundo, solo tienes que ver qué hace la mayoría de gente cuando le toca la lotería. Es un dinero ganado sin esfuerzo, por lo que se gasta muy rápidamente. Pero 300.000€ ganados en la lotería tienen el mismo valor que currar 10 años cobrando 30.000 netos. Nos guste o no. El medir ese dinero de otra forma es lo que provoca que a los 5 o 10 años la mayoría de esas personas estén como antes de tocarles el premio (o peor).
> 
> ...



En el pasado si, pero ahora como no me cuesta esfuerzo no se me escapa ni una que este potente, bueno depende de lo que pida logicamente........

Yo para lo de invertir tambien me es mas facil invertir dinero que no me ha costado nada conseguirlo.

De todas maneras yo estoy al 50% de la gente, siempre cojo dinero del que viene facil y lo guardo como si fuera dinero trabajado y el otro 50% me da un poco mas igual invertirlo o incluso fundirmelo en pasarlo bien, pero estoy sin trabajar y aun asi cada año tengo mas propiedades o mas activos de cualquier tipo como puedan ser mas oro, criptomonedas o cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Alguien sabe a qué se debe esta bajada?? Mañana de planta en 1600 la onza



Estan las criptomonedas igual, es raro, yo tampoco se a que se debe, ademas muy bestia todo por que va poquito a poquito pero sin parar, una hemorragia gorda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Mar 2021)

Ofrezco 1340 euros por lingotes de una onza de oro, trato en mano en Granada.

Para el que diga que si jaja que si jeje son 3 euros mas de lo que dan en degussa.

Oferta limitada mientras el precio del oro no siga bajando infinitamente, para la semana que viene alomejor son 100 euros menos.


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Mar 2021)

En enero vendí las krugerrand, 1360 limpios descontando el ITP en el Andorrano.

Ahora son 1275. Algo se está viviendo y gordo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> En enero vendí las krugerrand, 1360 limpios descontando el ITP en el Andorrano.
> 
> Ahora son 1275. Algo se está viviendo y gordo



Que la CFTC venga diciendo que esta investigando a los de reddit por manipulación en el mercado de la plata, cuando los bancos han pagado billones por reconocer que lo manipulan a lo largo de los años, dice que vamos por el buen camino. Y si, esto es muy gordo.

Estamos en rebajas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> En enero vendí las krugerrand, 1360 limpios descontando el ITP en el Andorrano.
> 
> Ahora son 1275. Algo se está viviendo y gordo




Que tienen precio de recompra de 1275 euros ????

Joder voy a tener que bajar mi oferta, estoy siendo demasiado generoso.


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que tienen precio de recompra de 1275 euros ????
> 
> Joder voy a tener que bajar mi oferta, estoy siendo demasiado generoso.



Vendiendo a tienda hay que pagar ITP, 5%, entre particulares no se paga


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> , estoy siendo demasiado generoso.



Así eres tu, todo corazón.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que la CFTC venga diciendo que esta investigando a los de reddit por manipulación en el mercado de la plata, cuando los bancos han pagado billones por reconocer que lo manipulan a lo largo de los años, dice que vamos por el buen camino. Y si, esto es muy gordo.
> 
> Estamos en rebajas.



A que te refieres? Porque va a ser uy gordo?


----------



## Nefersen (5 Mar 2021)

¿Cómo es que baja el precio del oro si no paran de imprimir fiat?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Mar 2021)

Esto.


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que baja el precio del oro si no paran de imprimir fiat?



Basicamente porque el dinero impreso se va a otros activos más rentables...
Hay que recordar que el oro esta al mismo nivel que hace una década, es una inversión ruinosa para todo el mundo. 

Si lo tienes físico tiene coste de seguridad o riesgo de tenerlo en casa y que pueda ser robado, si no tienes físico no deja de ser como cualquier otro activo pero con menos rentabilidad.

Vamos que ahora mismo hay 0 incentivos a comprar oro, incluso tener fiat es mejor.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (5 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que baja el precio del oro si no paran de imprimir fiat?




Ya se expllicó por aquí. Lo vuelvo a poner:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 587179
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora si te miras la rentabilidad de los bonos EEUU, verás que ayer subió casi un 6%, y durante las últimas semanas ha ido subiendo.
No solo el oro y la plata. Las bolsas tb han caído.
Para mí esa es la explicación, o al menos uno de los motivos.


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Mar 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Basicamente porque el dinero impreso se va a otros activos más rentables...
> Hay que recordar que el oro esta al mismo nivel que hace una década, es una inversión ruinosa para todo el mundo.
> 
> Si lo tienes físico tiene coste de seguridad o riesgo de tenerlo en casa y que pueda ser robado, si no tienes físico no deja de ser como cualquier otro activo pero con menos rentabilidad.
> ...



ahora mismo a lo mejor, hace 4 años fué un pelotazo. yo le he sacado un 35% de beneficio, un 7% anual mas o menos. A un compañero le aconsejé hace dos años meter 100k pavos de la venta de un piso en oro y no me hizo caso, a las dos semanas se tiraba de los pelos, porque coincidió con una subida de un 20% y se la perdió


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2021)

La subida de los bonos usanos ha generado un pequeño terremoto en todo. Llevan casi dos semanas bajando todo, BTC, acciones y oro ( es verdad que el oro ya bajaba desde antes). Pero veo este esto totalmente irreal, y absurdo ¿si el dinero sale de las acciones, el oro y el BTC, donde coño va?

Creo que Muttley explicaba en un post que esta semana en un solo día se había negociado 1/3 del oro que se produce en todo un año: Conclusión, puedo bajar el precio del oro lo que quiera vendiendo oro inexistente... pero en el momento que exijan entregas esto va a colapsar

Creo que en breve vamos a tener alguna sorpresa, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que baja el precio del oro si no paran de imprimir fiat?


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2021)

La anomalía que hablas se explica por la impresión de de fiat sin precedentes en la historia... y que nos abre a escenarios nuevos como bolsa por la nubes con PERs de +100 y toda la gente lo ve normal. 

Parece razonable lo que dices de que el oro subirá cuando pinche la burbuja bursatil, la gran pregunta es cuando


----------



## Tolagu (5 Mar 2021)

Ten en cuenta las diferencias brutales entre la bolsa de hoy y la de hace 50 años.

Y ten en cuenta que anomalía es estar inundando el sistema de liquidez. La anomalía son los tipos negativos. La anomalía es que la empresa más demandada del mundo tenga un PER de 1000 y siga subiendo. Todo es anómalo tal y como lo conocimos. La bolsa usana lleva 12 años de subidas ininterrumpidas, ha multiplicado por 6. ¿para qué coño meterse en oro si la bolsa es más rentable?

El oro retomará su papel cuando la gente abra los ojos y se de cuenta que sus dólares no valen nada, cuando los precios "oficiales" suban, cuando se perciba riesgo. Ahora no lo ven. La maquinaria mediática se encarga de ocultar la realidad.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Mar 2021)

Básicamente. La gente compra humo, sean coches o bitcoños. Es increible. La bolsa siempre ha cotizado expectativas, pero hasta este punto es algo que yo no veo desde hace más de 20 años. Me parece increíble que lo verdadero, lo tangible, pase a segundo plano ante lo artificial y carente de solidez. Me parece increible que alguien que no vende medio millón de coches y que lleva años incumpliendo expectativas valga más que su competencia que vende 100 veces más. Igual de increible que un bitcoño, humo, valga lo que 25 onzas de oro. Especulación pura y dura. Y ojo que yo la hago con diversos valores, desde metales hasta porritos y setitas. Pero vamos, que mi plan de pensiones no consiste en especulación.

Lo que da miedo es la ponderación que le han dado gran parte de los fondos a este tipo de valores. ¿Ha funcionado en los últimos años? Pues si, pero no creo que lo haga de la misma manera en los próximos 10. La altura que han alzanzado los distintos mercados da miedo porque la hostia puede ser brutal.

Así que yo mantengo lo mollar en los fundamentales, los metales físicos como protección, y me divierto chicharreando aqui y allá,


----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Me acabas de recordar a un compañero de curro que sufre un sesgo de contabilidad mental de manual. El dinero vale lo mismo venga de donde venga. Mucha gente otorga más valor al dinero ganado trabajando porque está asociado al tiempo y el esfuerzo que nos cuesta conseguirlo; sin embargo, un euro ganado trabajando vale lo mismo que un euro ganado especulando en telefónica, Bitcoin o en renta fija...
> 
> Hasta que no se supera ese sesgo es difícil hacer de la inversión una estrategia global para gestionar tu patrimonio. Sólo se puede aspirar a especular con algunas pequeñas cantidades para darse pequeñas alegrías de vez en cuando.



El dinero valdrá lo mismo de donde venga, pero no vale lo mismo a donde va.
Distinto si va un euro a una na hucha de 10, que a una hucha de un millón.
Para el que tiene una hucha de 10, vale un décimo de su patrimonio, y para el que tiene un millón, vale una millonésima. Para el primero perder un euro, no es lo mismo que para el segundo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2021)

Pregunta: si suben los bonos, ¿cómo se paga la deuda?


----------



## protocolocon (5 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El dinero valdrá lo mismo de donde venga, pero no vale lo mismo a donde va.
> Distinto si va un euro a una na hucha de 10, que a una hucha de un millón.
> Para el que tiene una hucha de 10, vale un décimo de su patrimonio, y para el que tiene un millón, vale una millonésima. Para el primero perder un euro, no es lo mismo que para el segundo.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



No parece tan difícil de entender, vale lo mismo para ambos, ya que permite comprar los mismo productos y servicios. De nuevo es cada persona subjetivamente quien le asigna un valor diferente. Estás mezclando conceptos, como la utilidad marginal del dinero, que habla precisamente de la utilidad que tiene cada unidad monetaria añadida a las anteriores. El primer caso de agua en el desierto después de 2 días sin beber lo valorarás muchísimo más que el quinto.


----------



## Gurney (5 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> No parece tan difícil de entender, vale lo mismo para ambos, ya que permite comprar los mismo productos y servicios. De nuevo es cada persona subjetivamente quien le asigna un valor diferente. Estás mezclando conceptos, como la utilidad marginal del dinero, que habla precisamente de la utilidad que tiene cada unidad monetaria añadida a las anteriores. El primer caso de agua en el desierto después de 2 días sin beber lo valorarás muchísimo más que el quinto.




No.

Imagina una empresa cuya cotización sea 100.000 millones de dólares.
Mover el precio implica mover una gran cantidad de dinero, comprando o vendiendo acciones, mucho más que una empresa que cotice solo a 100 millones


----------



## protocolocon (5 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Pregunta: si suben los bonos, ¿cómo se paga la deuda?



Malamente... Estamos en un callejón sin salida, si suben los tipos la nueva deuda pagará más intereses y hará inviable algún que otro país (el nuestro entre ellos)...


----------



## protocolocon (5 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> No.
> 
> Imagina una empresa cuya cotización sea 100.000 millones de dólares.
> Mover el precio implica mover una gran cantidad de dinero, comprando o vendiendo acciones, mucho más que una empresa que cotice solo a 100 millones



No hablas de lo mismo, yo digo que 10€ valen lo mismo en manos de distintas personas, aunque cada uno mentalmente le otorgue un valor diferente.

Tu ejemplo tampoco es correcto; cuando dices cotización supongo que te refieres a capitalización, no al valor de la cotización de una de las acciones de dicha empresa. El poder mover la cotización de la empresa con más o menos fuerza dependerá de la liquidez de dicha acción, de forma que una empresa puede capitalizar billones pero si el free-float es pequeño y no hay posiciones de compra y venta, puedes provocar movimientos muy grandes simplemente comprando o vendiendo una acción a mercado.

Esto último de hecho es lo que hacen los banksters para tirar el precio del oro, venden papelitos de golpe en los momentos de menor liquidez, para provocar caídas más grandes y arrastrar stops de más de uno....


----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> No hablas de lo mismo, yo digo que 10€ valen lo mismo en manos de distintas personas, aunque cada uno mentalmente le otorgue un valor diferente.
> 
> Tu ejemplo tampoco es correcto; cuando dices cotización supongo que te refieres a capitalización, no al valor de la cotización de una de las acciones de dicha empresa. El poder mover la cotización de la empresa con más o menos fuerza dependerá de la liquidez de dicha acción, de forma que una empresa puede capitalizar billones pero si el free-float es pequeño y no hay posiciones de compra y venta, puedes provocar movimientos muy grandes simplemente comprando o vendiendo una acción a mercado.



No se puede comprar lo mismo, a mayor liquidez mayor inflacion. Cuanto más hay, más te cuesta.
No vale lo mismo un pan cuando hay 1 moneda que cuando hay 10 monedas.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## protocolocon (5 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No se puede comprar lo mismo, a mayor liquidez mayor inflacion. Cuanto más hay, más te cuesta.
> No vale lo mismo un pan cuando hay 1 moneda que cuando hay 10 monedas.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Da igual la inflación que haya, distintas personas podrán comprar lo mismo con 1 moneda, haya 10 o 100 en circulación. La inflación devalúa el poder adquisitivo en el tiempo, pero mi comentario inicial compara el valor objetivo y subjetivo en el mismo instante de tiempo.

¿Alguno más?


----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Da igual la inflación que haya, distintas personas podrán comprar lo mismo con 1 moneda, haya 10 o 100 en circulación. La inflación devalúa el poder adquisitivo en el tiempo, pero mi comentario inicial compara el valor objetivo y subjetivo en el mismo instante de tiempo.
> 
> ¿Alguno más?



Tendría que ser también en el mismo sitio. 
Un dólar no compra lo mismo en China que en USA.
Vamos, que tu planteo es ideal, pero llevado a la práctica nunca se da.
Influye el momento, el sitio y el circulante del sitio, como también el sistema impositivo.
No hay un dólar igual a otro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## protocolocon (5 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tendría que ser también en el mismo sitio.
> Un dólar no compra lo mismo en China que en USA.
> Vamos, que tu planteo es ideal, pero llevado a la práctica nunca se da.
> Influye el momento, el sitio y el circulante del sitio, como también el sistema impositivo.
> ...



Ajá, efectivamente, también depende del sitio. Sois creativos 

Os señalo la luna y miráis al dedo. En fin ...


----------



## antonio1960 (5 Mar 2021)

No es el mismo valor, digamos que en el espacio, valor es la capacidad de intercambio de una moneda, no es el mismo en cada país, 10 euros en Venezuela es mucho , en Europa poco, he dicho alguna tontada?


----------



## antonio1960 (5 Mar 2021)

He llegado tarde, disculpas


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Ajá, efectivamente, también depende del sitio. Sois creativos
> 
> Os señalo la luna y miráis al dedo. En fin ...



Ya, mismo sitio, mismo momento....agrega a las mismas personas también porque a uno le hacen descuento y a otro no....y siempre que el que vende no se de cuenta que el que tiene enfrente tiene más pasta o lo pone una pesita en la balanza al pesarle la chuleta porque es vizco el que compra o es el alcalde del pueblo y le hace una gracia....
Lo que creo es que eres contable, pero para economista te falta la universidad.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Cabrejas (6 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> ahora mismo a lo mejor, hace 4 años fué un pelotazo. yo le he sacado un 35% de beneficio, un 7% anual mas o menos. A un compañero le aconsejé hace dos años meter 100k pavos de la venta de un piso en oro y no me hizo caso, a las dos semanas se tiraba de los pelos, porque coincidió con una subida de un 20% y se la perdió



Pero cualquier acción famosa te hubiera dado muchísimo más Netflix, Amazon, Apple, Tesla, Facebook... tanto a corto como a largo hubiera ganado más, lo que esta claro es que a largo plazo es una ruina...


----------



## Don Redondón (6 Mar 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Pero cualquier acción famosa te hubiera dado muchísimo más Netflix, Amazon, Apple, Tesla, Facebook... tanto a corto como a largo hubiera ganado más, lo que esta claro es que a largo plazo es una ruina...



La diferencia es que el oro.si lo haces bien no pagas mordida a Hacienda, con las acciones te crujen


----------



## Cabrejas (6 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> La diferencia es que el oro.si lo haces bien no pagas mordida a Hacienda, con las acciones te crujen



Tienes que complicarte para no pagar. Además no merece la pena, prefiero ganar 100 y pagar 20 que ganar 30 y pagar 0.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> La diferencia es que el oro.si lo haces bien no pagas mordida a Hacienda, con las acciones te crujen



Hacerlo bien significa defraudar. Así que eso mismo lo puedes hacer con las acciones y con cualquier cosa que se te ocurra.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Hacerlo bien significa defraudar. Así que eso mismo lo puedes hacer con las acciones y con cualquier cosa que se te ocurra.



El oro de inversión no paga IVA así que defraudar mis cojones.
Por otro lado las ventas entre particulares tampoco pagan.


También te digo "defraudar" a Hacienda? Evitar que te roben no es defraudar, menos aún cuando pagas 70% de tus ganancias en impuestos, una palabra que ha perdido el sentido ya. Es un atraco del Estado como si te atraca un gitano, o se lo das por las buenas o por la fuerza


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> El oro de inversión no paga IVA así que defraudar mis cojones.
> Por otro lado las ventas entre particulares tampoco pagan.
> 
> 
> También te digo "defraudar" a Hacienda? Evitar que te roben no es defraudar, menos aún cuando pagas 70% de tus ganancias en impuestos, una palabra que ha perdido el sentido ya. Es un atraco del Estado como si te atraca un gitano, o se lo das por las buenas o por la fuerza



No digas gilipolleces, que la vida no empieza ni acaba en el puto IVA. Y menos ya con lo de el "estado nos roba" que eso viene de tiempos ancestrales. No es de hoy.

Cuando vendas el puto oro, pagarás por incrementos patrimoniales. Y si no los declaras, pues cojonudo, pero eso es defraudar.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No digas gilipolleces, que la vida no empieza ni acaba en el puto IVA. Y menos ya con lo de el "estado nos roba" que eso viene de tiempos ancestrales. No es de hoy.
> 
> Cuando vendas el puto oro, pagarás por incrementos patrimoniales. Y si no los declaras, pues cojonudo, pero eso es defraudar.



Tienes que tener el cuello en carne viva de lo que te tira la correa macho.

Entre particulares no hay información. Incremento patrimonial dice, sí por el forro de los cojones, que demuestren cuando lo compré y si lo compré a spot o no.

Ni se enteran, ni es legítimo que lo hagan


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Tienes que tener el cuello en carne viva de lo que te tira la correa macho.
> 
> Entre particulares no hay información. Incremento patrimonial dice, sí por el forro de los cojones, que demuestren cuando lo compré y si lo compré a spot o no.
> 
> Ni se enteran, ni es legítimo que lo hagan



Y dale. Que induces a error porque mezclas los conceptos. Una cosa es decir que -a día de hoy- es practicamente imposible que lo controlen y otra es decir que están libres de impuestos, porque no lo están.


----------



## felino66 (7 Mar 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> En enero vendí las krugerrand, 1360 limpios descontando el ITP en el Andorrano.




Pensaba que al oro de inversión no le afectaba el Itp. 

De la Ocu:

*La compra de oro físico como inversión: régimen especial*
Otro cantar es la compra de oro físico _como inversión_, operación que no está sujeta al ITP y que se regula por un _régimen especial _según el cual está exenta de IVA. La exención se aplica a lingotes de oro (como en su caso), a monedas y cualquier otro formato de oro físico destinado a inversión. Se entiende como tal el que tiene una pureza superior al 99,5% en el caso de los lingotes y del 80% en el de las monedas.
A la hora de rendir cuentas a Hacienda, las ganancias o pérdidas que se obtengan por la venta de oro físico _se han de declarar en el IRPF como ganancias de patrimonio_. Dicha ganancia se calcula por la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta, teniendo en cuenta los gastos aplicables a la operación. 

Tributación de la compraventa de oro físico

¿Algún alma caritativa que me aclare el asunto?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y dale. Que induces a error porque mezclas los conceptos. Una cosa es decir que -a día de hoy- es practicamente imposible que lo controlen y otra es decir que están libres de impuestos, porque no lo están.



Y dale la mula al trigo

si compras oro de inversión no pagas iva


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No digas gilipolleces, que la vida no empieza ni acaba en el puto IVA. Y menos ya con lo de el "estado nos roba" que eso viene de tiempos ancestrales. No es de hoy.
> 
> Cuando vendas el puto oro, pagarás por incrementos patrimoniales. Y si no los declaras, pues cojonudo, pero eso es defraudar.



Tu si que nos defraudas con esa mojigatería barata que destilas...


----------



## OBDC (7 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tu si que nos defraudas con esa mojigatería barata que destilas...



Todo el que da información correcta es mojigato según tu ver. Tu si lo que tratas de inducir a error.
Se paga incremento patrimonial según la legislación, y si no tienes factura de compra, si te pillan vendiendo pagas por todo el valor.
No se que interés tienes en desinformar a la peña, pero obviamente pones mucho esmero.
Firmado: otro mojigato 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Y dale la mula al trigo
> 
> si compras oro de inversión no pagas iva



Lo dejo ya, porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. *JODER QUE NO HABLO DE IVA !!!!*



EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Entre particulares no hay información. Incremento patrimonial dice, sí por el forro de los cojones, que demuestren cuando lo compré y si lo compré a spot o no.



Tu pareces un marciano. Es Hacienda, coño. *ERES TÚ EL QUE TIENES QUE DEMOSTRAR LAS COSAS.*



Don Redondón dijo:


> La diferencia es que el oro.si lo haces bien no pagas mordida a Hacienda, con las acciones te crujen



*La mordida a Hacienda NO ES SÓLO EL IVA !!! *. Se debe pagar en IRPF por ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales en la base imponible del ahorro.



felino66 dijo:


> ¿Algún alma caritativa que me aclare el asunto?



Yo creo que no lo está, a diferencia de lo que es joyería y oro NO de inversión. La última Sentencia del Supremo cambió de golpe la jurisprudencia anterior, Pero creo que no en cuanto al oro de inversión. Lo que está claro es que cada vez tienen más medios para detectarlo, salvo en la entrega de particular a particular (moneda contra billetes). Pero incluso esto se acabará en el momento en que saquen las putas CDBC.

Nos guste o no, acabarán metiendo la zarpa en todo. Porque no existe ninguna diferencia entre una plusvalía de un tipo o de otro. Igual que acabarán registrando hasta las transacciones del wallapop.

Así que una vez sabido que el oro NO ESTÁ EXENTO de pagar por su ganancia patrimonial (o de compensar, en su caso si hay minusvalía). la premisa inicial es falsa. Y cada vez más trazable.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tu si que nos defraudas con esa mojigatería barata que destilas...



Estás absolutamente equivocado. Mojigatería ninguna. Lo suyo es que la gente tenga la información adecuada y luego haga lo que salga del rabo. Mientras existan los billetitos, aunque cada vez queda menos, se podrá intercambiar monedas o lingotes sin dejar rastro. Cuándo se acaben los papelitos, se acabó el invento.


----------



## felino66 (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo creo que no lo está, a diferencia de lo que es joyería y oro NO de inversión. La última Sentencia del Supremo cambió de golpe la jurisprudencia anterior, Pero creo que no en cuanto al oro de inversión. Lo que está claro es que cada vez tienen más medios para detectarlo, salvo en la entrega de particular a particular (moneda contra billetes). Pero incluso esto se acabará en el momento en que saquen las putas CDBC.



Hablo del Itp exclusivamente, el forero que he cuoteado dice que "sí" que se lo ha repercutido el Andorrano.


----------



## OBDC (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Estás absolutamente equivocado. Mojigatería ninguna. Lo suyo es que la gente tenga la información adecuada y luego haga lo que salga del rabo. Mientras existan los billetitos, aunque cada vez queda menos, se podrá intercambiar monedas o lingotes sin dejar rastro. Cuándo se acaben los papelitos, se acabó el invento.



Exacto.
Cuando se acaben los papelitos y se pase todo a CBDC, habrá que pagar IRPF sobre todo el valor de la venta si no se tiene factura de compra.
En la previa al cambio a las digitales mucho oro físico tratará de salir de los arcones para evitar que te coman los impuestos, y obviamente en ese momento será más difícil venderlo (sin timar al comprador obviamente, si no se le da factura)

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que no cuadra, porque hablaba de Krugerrand, que hasta donde yo tengo entendido, es de inversión.

EUR-Lex - 52020XC1112(01) - EN - EUR-Lex


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Mar 2021)

Y el floodeo continúa...


----------



## Orooo (7 Mar 2021)

Defraudar a Hacienda es la autentica salud. Y si lo haces mientras te tomas una buena copa y fumandote un puro, hasta las scorts de notrabajo se quedan cortas.


----------



## FranMen (7 Mar 2021)

No niego que haya que legalmente pagar impuesto por incremento del patrimonio, lo que niego es que realmente haya incremento patrimonial, en realidad lo que hay es reducción del valor de los papelitos, mas bien el oro mantiene su valor.
En realidad es un impuesto a la inflación que pagas de forma invisible a diario cuando mantienes el papel en casa o en la cuenta y que demoras desde que compras el oro hasta que lo vendes


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No niego que haya que legalmente pagar impuesto por incremento del patrimonio, lo que niego es que realmente haya incremento patrimonial, en realidad lo que hay es reducción del valor de los papelitos, mas bien el oro mantiene su valor.
> En realidad es un impuesto a la inflación que pagas de forma invisible a diario cuando mantienes el papel en casa o en la cuenta y que demoras desde que compras el oro hasta que lo vendes



Claro, pero eso es lo mismo en todo. Si no vendes no incrementas. Sean acciones, etf, oro o bitcoños (que también están sujetos a la misma fiscalidad). El que hasta ahora halla sido "sencillo" no declararlo no implica que en un futuro muy cercano sea difícil. La voracidad de los bobiernos es cada vez mayor.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo creo que no cuadra, porque hablaba de Krugerrand, que hasta donde yo tengo entendido, es de inversión.
> 
> EUR-Lex - 52020XC1112(01) - EN - EUR-Lex



La factura repercute ITP, aún así, pagan más que en ningún lado y los gastos de.envio gratis. Así que mira, entre una y otra cosa ganas tiempo y te quitas quebraderos de cabeza, por lo menos yo lo veo asi


----------



## Cabrejas (8 Mar 2021)

Yo insisto, los problemas no son impuestos sino seguridad y rentabilidad: 

- Seguridad: tener el oro físico en casa te la juegas y pagar por una caja de seguridad te baja todavía más la poca rentabilidad que da.

- Rentabilidad: en 10 años ha subido un 19% por lo que a largo plazo no merece la pena claramente, pero a corto tampoco, en 1 año (con toda la crisis del covid) ha subido un 1,4%, ridiculo... mientras tanto S&P ha subido 190% en 10 años, 29% desde hace un año con el covid...

Claramente el oro ya no es activo refugio, es un activo más que además a las generaciones jóvenes no interesa pues solo piensan en criptos. De hecho en la crisis del covid siguió la misma tendencia que el S&P, cayó en febrero y después empezó a subir, solo que llegó un día que ya ni eso y se empezó a desplomar.


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2021)

Uy, lo que dijo el de arriba... 
No sabe que le va a caer la del pulpo...

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## jkaza (8 Mar 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Yo insisto, los problemas no son impuestos sino seguridad y rentabilidad:
> 
> - Seguridad: tener el oro físico en casa te la juegas y pagar por una caja de seguridad te baja todavía más la poca rentabilidad que da.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que no tengo ni idea de lo que va a ocurrir de aquí a mañana, reflexiono sobre distintos escenarios:

Que los jóvenes quieran invertir en Bitcoins es de risa. Los jóvenes solo quieren ganar dólares trabajando lo menos posible. No piensan en Bitcoins como una inversión, solo piensan cuántos móviles me puedo comprar con los Bitcoins que tengo.

En el momento que aparezca al dólar digital, a los grandes tenedores de Bitcoins les dirán que o tiran el precio del Bitcoin o se lo tiran por medio de regulaciones. Y se acabó la historia de Bitcoin. Todos los que proclaman hodl a los 4 vientos, serán los primeros en vender con 1 click.

Y aunque convivan Bitcoin y dinero de curso legal digital, siempre te van a meter mano por muy descentralizado que sea el exchange de criptos que manejes. En el momento que quieras materializar los Bitcoins en algo, el gobierno se va a enterar. La única alternativa que veo a los papelitos son las monedas de oro y plata. Esas te las puedes guardar en el culo, y ahí nadie que tú no quieras te mete mano. De hecho, dónde irá todo el dinero negro en el momento que se empiecen a retirar los papelitos? No todos podrán blanquearlo en bancos suizos.

Sobre la rentabilidad de los metales, si la sociedad simplemente se empobrece, los metales cobran valor. En un país desarollado con 1 onza de plata puedes comer 1 día, y en un país pobre, puedes comer 1 mes. Dejaos de porcentajes, ni de S&P, que como eso pegue una hostia, ya veréis la gente saltando por las ventanas.

Otra cosa es el Yuan respaldado en oro, que eso sí que no lo veo. Esa gente no suelta 1 onza de oro ni locos. Y cuando yo también pienso si el oro realmente es para viejos y que en un futuro no valdrá nada, me cuesta creer que los chinos lleven 20 años acumulando oro, y los rusos estén removiendo las tierras más hostiles de su país porque sean tontos.


----------



## Cabrejas (8 Mar 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que no tengo ni idea de lo que va a ocurrir de aquí a mañana, reflexiono sobre distintos escenarios:
> 
> Que los jóvenes quieran invertir en Bitcoins es de risa. Los jóvenes solo quieren ganar dólares trabajando lo menos posible. No piensan en Bitcoins como una inversión, solo piensan cuántos móviles me puedo comprar con los Bitcoins que tengo.
> 
> ...



No voy a entrar a discutir del Bitcoin porque no soy fan tampoco ni he invertido en ello, pero lo que tengo claro es que el momento del oro ya pasó. 

Un activo que se supone es refugio y que en plena época de covid con todos los indicadores económicos desplomándose está cayendo a niveles de hace 10 años es una pérdida de tiempo, esfuerzo (si vas por físico) y dinero.

Y no, no veo que una sociedad empobrecida le de valor a los metales, no veo a nadie menor de 30-40 años que le de importancia al oro o la plata (quizá en este foro), con el dinero que se está imprimiendo las bolsas, el inmobiliario, las tierras o incluso las criptomonedas (como activo de futuro) si que suben pero el oro es algo antiguo, obsoleto que con el paso del tiempo perderá valor, tardará mucho en producirse pues se sigue considerando el activo refugio en los libros de economía y finanzas a pesar de que cada vez genera menos interés pero al final veremos que es un activo que ni siquiera cubre la inflación, como ya lleva demostrándonos una década.


----------



## jkaza (8 Mar 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> No voy a entrar a discutir del Bitcoin porque no soy fan tampoco ni he invertido en ello, pero lo que tengo claro es que el momento del oro ya pasó.
> 
> Un activo que se supone es refugio y que en plena época de covid con todos los indicadores económicos desplomándose está cayendo a niveles de hace 10 años es una pérdida de tiempo, esfuerzo (si vas por físico) y dinero.
> 
> Y no, no veo que una sociedad empobrecida le de valor a los metales, no veo a nadie menor de 30-40 años que le de importancia al oro o la plata (quizá en este foro), con el dinero que se está imprimiendo las bolsas, el inmobiliario, las tierras o incluso las criptomonedas (como activo de futuro) si que suben pero el oro es algo antiguo, obsoleto que con el paso del tiempo perderá valor, tardará mucho en producirse pues se sigue considerando el activo refugio en los libros de economía y finanzas a pesar de que cada vez genera menos interés pero al final veremos que es un activo que ni siquiera cubre la inflación, como ya lleva demostrándonos una década.



Pues hace 1 año, sin que ninguna crisis económica se produjera, la gente salió corriendo a refugiarse en el oro y la plata, al punto en el que estaba agotada. Si no hay, no hay, y ahí poco importa el precio spot si alguien quiere metales y tú los tienes, tú pones el premium. Ahora tampoco estamos sufriendo ninguna hambruna es más, en Estados Unidos están a punto de regalar trillones de dólares, así que no hay motivos para alarmarse en los próximos años y refugiarse en ninguna parte.

Las tierras son una inversión extraordinaria, pero no está disponible para cualquiera.

Y el oro se desploma porque está totalmente manipulado. Lo que no sé es si lo están manipulando para liquidar con papelitos a los poseedores de oro/plata papel, que cuando reclamen su oro/plata física, les den 1k por cada onza de oro, y 15 dólares por la plata con la excusa de que no tienen los metales físicamente. Es lo que sospecho que quieren hacer, y que tarde o temprano está manipulación no se podrá mantener. Lo malo es que me muera sin ver llegar ese día.


----------



## FranMen (8 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Claro, pero eso es lo mismo en todo. Si no vendes no incrementas. Sean acciones, etf, oro o bitcoños (que también están sujetos a la misma fiscalidad). El que hasta ahora halla sido "sencillo" no declararlo no implica que en un futuro muy cercano sea difícil. La voracidad de los bobiernos es cada vez mayor.



La realidad es que aunque vendas no tienes por que incrementar. Todos estos impuestos tendrían que estar ajustados a la inflación, desde la compra de oro a la de acciones. Si vendes a los cinco años y la inflación es del 10% en esos 5 años, si la acción o el oro suben menos de ese 10% estás perdiendo no ganando, eso sin contar que la inflación real es mayor que la oficial


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues hace 1 año, sin que ninguna crisis económica se produjera, la gente salió corriendo a refugiarse en el oro y la plata, al punto en el que estaba agotada. Si no hay, no hay, y ahí poco importa el precio spot si alguien quiere metales y tú los tienes, tú pones el premium. Ahora tampoco estamos sufriendo ninguna hambruna es más, en Estados Unidos están a punto de regalar trillones de dólares, así que no hay motivos para alarmarse en los próximos años y refugiarse en ninguna parte.
> 
> Las tierras son una inversión extraordinaria, pero no está disponible para cualquiera.
> 
> Y el oro se desploma porque está totalmente manipulado. Lo que no sé es si lo están manipulando para liquidar con papelitos a los poseedores de oro/plata papel, que cuando reclamen su oro/plata física, les den 1k por cada onza de oro, y 15 dólares por la plata con la excusa de que no tienen los metales físicamente. Es lo que sospecho que quieren hacer, y que tarde o temprano está manipulación no se podrá mantener. Lo malo es que me muera sin ver llegar ese día.





El oro no esta tan manipulado como os han hecho creer y nunca hemos tenido nada agotado, era falso agotamiento si un vendedor sabe que puede vender su metal mas caro guardandolo un mes pues lo aguanta ese mes y luego le saca la pasta.

El dinero de los metales esta llendo a cosas mas jugosas por eso el oro no para de bajar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Uy, lo que dijo el de arriba...
> No sabe que le va a caer la del pulpo...
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Cuando algo ya no se puede esconder los apaleadores dejan de aparecer, ya nadie sabe donde esta el pozo del oro, yo pensaba que igual se quedaba como hace un par de años en unos 1200 onza, pensaba que incluso posiblemente no llegaria a esos niveles pero esto tiene pinta de que sigue para abajo, hay cosas que dan mucha mas rentabilidad que el oro, la gente se esta dando cuenta y salen corriendo del oro.


----------



## jkaza (8 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro no esta tan manipulado como os han hecho creer y nunca hemos tenido nada agotado, era falso agotamiento si un vendedor sabe que puede vender su metal mas caro guardandolo un mes pues lo aguanta ese mes y luego le saca la pasta.
> 
> El dinero de los metales esta llendo a cosas mas jugosas por eso el oro no para de bajar.



El oro no está agotado, hay muchísimo, pero le pasa igual que al Bitcoin, que está en muy pocas manos. De qué sirve que haya toneladas de oro, y se descubran nuevas minas, si están en Rusia, China y de allí no va a salir jamás? De qué sirve tener Bitcoins, si la mayoría de los grandes tenedores son ballenas y fondos de inversión?

La plata sí que se agotará. Lo más gracioso es que quienes compran Bitcoins y detestan la plata, lo hacen con sus móviles que funcionan gracias a ese metal.

Hay dos máximas que siempre se cumplen:
1. Si todo el mundo está comprando Bitcoins, es imposible que eso sea una inversión ganadora. Se acabarían los taxistas y los barrenderos.
2. El gobierno ruso y chino no tienen Bitcoins, pero tampoco tienen un pelo de tontos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> El oro no está agotado, hay muchísimo, pero le pasa igual que al Bitcoin, que está en muy pocas manos. De qué sirve que haya toneladas de oro, y se descubran nuevas minas, si están en Rusia, China y de allí no va a salir jamás? De qué sirve tener Bitcoins, si la mayoría de los grandes tenedores son ballenas y fondos de inversión?
> 
> La plata sí que se agotará. Lo más gracioso es que quienes compran Bitcoins y detestan la plata, lo hacen con sus móviles que funcionan gracias a ese metal.
> 
> ...



Yo no se que activo sera el que gane pero si se me da bien especular, a mi me gustan tierras, pisos, locales......... y porsupuesto parte de la ganancia a pasarmelo bien, scort de lujo.

Ahora mismo tiene pinta de que el bitcoin va a subir mucho mas de lo que lleva haciendolo, quien sabe si hara una subida hija puta y brutal para que todo dios entre a comprar absorviendo el dinero de todo ser viviente, pues mejor posicionarse aqui a la espera de que ocurra, ir sacando beneficios para mis scort y pasarmelo bien, estar atento y en el caso de que la subida siga pronunciandose ir cambiando por el camino parte de esas ganancias en mas activos.

Ultimamente ademas de mis inversiones en inmuebles estoy haciendo inversion en comida enlatada, lo estoy haciendo a modo de corazonada ni oro ni pollas, latas de comida que ahora mismo estan regaladas, ir repartiendolas por mis sitios, hambre se que posiblemente no llegue a pasar gracias a esto, por el precio de una onza de oro compro comida para no pasar hambre en un año.


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando algo ya no se puede esconder los apaleadores dejan de aparecer, ya nadie sabe donde esta el pozo del oro, yo pensaba que igual se quedaba como hace un par de años en unos 1200 onza, pensaba que incluso posiblemente no llegaria a esos niveles pero esto tiene pinta de que sigue para abajo, hay cosas que dan mucha mas rentabilidad que el oro, la gente se esta dando cuenta y salen corriendo del oro.



El oro quedar como cualquier metal, con su valor industrial (que no es poco) y poco más.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

AgAu dijo:

Dentro de los foros de numis por donde me muevo estoy observado que colegas que coleccionan piezas numismáticas están prestando atención a los bulliones, ya sena en las métricas tradicionales, o bien en la liga latina, referidas al oro. Algo se está moviendo en todos los segmentos que toquen estos parámetros.

Hace unas semanas acudí a una convención de mayoristas y dos de los tres que más mueven el "oro bolsa" compraban a spot-1, pero no vendían. Esa señal para mí es crucial. comerciantes que compraban a menos 4 y vendían a spot, apostaron por comprar a menos uno y acaparar. Llevo ya unos "pocos" años en este sector y me cuesta encontrar volumen para piezas por debajo de los 15 gramos a peso. Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.

Saludos.



> Notrabajo34 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Esto es bastante falso.......... yo los numismaticos que conozco que tienen billete de verdad estan vendiendo a espuertas...........
> ...






> AgAu dijo:
> Chato... te dije que no me citaras, te invité a ignorarme. Quizá lo tenga que hacer yo.
> 
> Spot menos 1 en una capital de provincia donde trabajo, no en tu "paco" ciudad. Y como todo en esta vida, depende de volumen y contactos, no es lo mismo que se vendan cuatro napos a cuarenta. Tus comentarios delatan tu cutreza.
> ...





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es mentira todo lo que estas diciendo, ponme en el ignore tu si quieres.......... tiendo a hacer todo lo contrario de lo que me dicen.
> 
> No se que te habra picado conmigo aparte de que haya escrito en contra de tu amada..........
> 
> ...







Ya avise de cosas como estas en febrero del 2020.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro quedar como cualquier metal, con su valor industrial (que no es poco) y poco más.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Luego dicen como cosa indiscutible que el oro siempre sube y que cada dia vale mas comparando precio de ahora con precio de X años.

Que pongan cuanto valian los pisos en esas epocas o cuanto costaba llenar un carro de la compra, mi madre lo decia mucho con 2000 pesetas me traia un carro de la compra lleno y ahora me dejo 100 euros apenas trayendo nada.

No es que el oro suba, sube todo.

Un piso bueno hace 60 años valia 2000 o 3000 pesetas no se........... ahora vale 200.000 el mismo piso.


----------



## jkaza (9 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Luego dicen como cosa indiscutible que el oro siempre sube y que cada dia vale mas comparando precio de ahora con precio de X años.
> 
> Que pongan cuanto valian los pisos en esas epocas o cuanto costaba llenar un carro de la compra, mi madre lo decia mucho con 2000 pesetas me traia un carro de la compra lleno y ahora me dejo 100 euros apenas trayendo nada.
> 
> ...



Es fácil, para eso tenemos las barras de pan y los cafés. En el año 2000 un café valía 100 pesetas y la onza estaba a 275$. Haced las cuentas.

No os dais cuenta de que quieren provocar el gasto y para ello están tirando el precio del oro y la plata que son los refugios, para que no te refugies en ninguna parte y gastes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Es fácil, para eso tenemos las barras de pan y los cafés. En el año 2000 un café valía 100 pesetas y la onza estaba a 275$. Haced las cuentas.
> 
> No os dais cuenta de que quieren provocar el gasto y para ello están tirando el precio del oro y la plata que son los refugios, para que no te refugies en ninguna parte y gastes.




Los refugios han cambiado, ahora la reserva de valor es el bitcoin, todo el mundo se esta mudando, cuanto mas tiempo tardeis en entenderlo peor posicion tendreis en el nuevo territorio eso o tendreis que comprar terreno que haya ocupado otro a precio mucho mas caro del que esa persona que llego antes lo compro.

Yo ya estoy instalado en bitcoin, mis euros no paran de subir.

El otro dia dije que iba a comprar algorand a 0,87 y ahora ya esta llegando a casi el euro para mañana cuando me levante lo habra pasado, en menos de una semana probablemente me haga mas de un 20% 

De donde sale ese 20% de beneficio mas lo que ira subiendo en siguientes dias donde probablemente haga un 100% ???

Pues facil del dinero que otros estan perdiendo con por ejemplo oro.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no se que activo sera el que gane pero si se me da bien especular, a mi me gustan tierras, pisos, locales......... y porsupuesto parte de la ganancia a pasarmelo bien, scort de lujo.
> 
> Ahora mismo tiene pinta de que el bitcoin va a subir mucho mas de lo que lleva haciendolo, quien sabe si hara una subida hija puta y brutal para que todo dios entre a comprar absorviendo el dinero de todo ser viviente, pues mejor posicionarse aqui a la espera de que ocurra, ir sacando beneficios para mis scort y pasarmelo bien, estar atento y en el caso de que la subida siga pronunciandose ir cambiando por el camino parte de esas ganancias en mas activos.
> 
> Ultimamente ademas de mis inversiones en inmuebles estoy haciendo inversion en comida enlatada, lo estoy haciendo a modo de corazonada ni oro ni pollas, latas de comida que ahora mismo estan regaladas, ir repartiendolas por mis sitios, hambre se que posiblemente no llegue a pasar gracias a esto, por el precio de una onza de oro compro comida para no pasar hambre en un año.



No hay cosa mas triste que estar un año entero comiendo de lata para que no se te caduque, o piensas regalar latitas a las putitas cual viejete que regala chuches en los puticlubs...?


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2021)

Pues a mi me parece aún más triste que si viene el MadMax (para eso se recomienda por los genios el acopio del oro, no?) que los que hayan comprado horos le tengan que comprar a @Notrabajo34 los latunes que compro a precio ridículo a precio de oro para poder comer.
El secreto de todo buen inversor es tener antes lo que se va necesitar luego.
@Notrabajo34, a cuanto estima que podrá llegar el precio de los latunes valorados en oro en el MadMax? También se podrán cambiar por sexo de mercachifles.
Yo estoy acopiando arroz, es más fácil de conservar y de fraccionar al menudeo para la reventa. Estimo que unos 100 gramos (una ración suculenta) se pueden vender a 1/10 de onza.
Como ya seremos todos cuencoarrocistas, será La Moneda ideal. También almaceno sal que será un lujo. Mucho valor en poco espacio. Esto último me lo avalan milenios porque los soldados romanos cobraban con sal y el patrón sal volverá. 
A los muy hambrientos se les puede vender por granos directamente. 30 granos de sal, un Rolex. Aunque no se para que querré más Rolex en un MadMax. Luego dentro de centurias cuando exploren mi tumba imperial los arqueólogos del futuro sabrán por los Rolex que fui un hombre poderoso en mi sociedad y ahi me habré realizado como ser en este mundo.
El agua ya es más dificil, pero se tratará de poner barricadas y defenderlas en los accesos a tanques de agua y ríos, ya tengo el plano de mi región con los tanques marcados y artillería (tiraxhinas) para defenderlos.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## semperffidelis (9 Mar 2021)

¿Vale la pena comprar oro o esperar un poco? 
Millones de gracias


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Mar 2021)

Comprar cuanto antes y vender lo más tarde posible.

Suena estúpido, pero funciona.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No hay cosa mas triste que estar un año entero comiendo de lata para que no se te caduque, o piensas regalar latitas a las putitas cual viejete que regala chuches en los puticlubs...?




Se lo regalo a los gatos que tambien son hijos del señor, tambien comen y nos limpian la calle de ratas aunque haya algun chiflado que disfrute matandolos y envenenandolos.

Veo mas triste no tener comida cuando llegue el momento, si ese momento no llega los gatos disfrutaran de esas latas, seguro que el bonito, atun, sardinas e incluso albondigas son de su gusto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece aún más triste que si viene el MadMax (para eso se recomienda por los genios el acopio del oro, no?) que los que hayan comprado horos le tengan que comprar a @Notrabajo34 los latunes que compro a precio ridículo a precio de oro para poder comer.
> El secreto de todo buen inversor es tener antes lo que se va necesitar luego.
> @Notrabajo34, a cuanto estima que podrá llegar el precio de los latunes valorados en oro en el MadMax? También se podrán cambiar por sexo de mercachifles.
> Yo estoy acopiando arroz, es más fácil de conservar y de fraccionar al menudeo para la reventa. Estimo que unos 100 gramos (una ración suculenta) se pueden vender a 1/10 de onza.
> ...




Teniendo en cuenta que aun guardan rencor y rabian tras ver cierto anuncio de cambio mascarilla por onza de oro........ ese anuncio fue una muestra de poder, les enseñe que por mucho oro que tengan como llegue un mad max van a tener que darlo a cambio de algo que ahora no vale nada.

Ese algo no sabemos que puede ser pero podemos intuir que en un momento pueda llegar a faltar comida.

Ademas esto hace un año daria para risas y todo lo que quieras pero despues del año que llevamos no se que hacen que no salen corriendo a llenar de latas la despensa o lo que tengan, no me voy a poner a echar cuentas pero con 100 euros hay para comprar cosas como para que una persona no pase hambre en un monton de tiempo.

Me imagino que no se dan cuenta de que mucha comida a la que tenemos acceso ahora esta regalada, seguramente incluso este subvencionada, por unos euros llenas una caja grande de comida.


----------



## cuidesemele (10 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se lo regalo a los gatos que tambien son hijos del señor, tambien comen y nos limpian la calle de ratas aunque haya algun chiflado que disfrute matandolos y envenenandolos.
> 
> Veo mas triste no tener comida cuando llegue el momento, si ese momento no llega los gatos disfrutaran de esas latas, seguro que el bonito, atun, sardinas e incluso albondigas son de su gusto.



Mirate la comida liofilizada. Sobres de 7 años y latas de hasta 30. Esta _casi_ todo agotado pero aun puedes rascar algo. Hay autenticas porquerias pero hay marcas decentes tambien. Mountain house la mejor.

Cual es el hilo de las cryptos?

Menuda caida de los cortos de los commercials en el COT... Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED y el open interest tambien... Realmente se van a cryptos o a bonos?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Mar 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Mirate la comida liofilizada. Sobres de 7 años y latas de hasta 30. Esta _casi_ todo agotado pero aun puedes rascar algo. Hay autenticas porquerias pero hay marcas decentes tambien. Mountain house la mejor.
> 
> Cual es el hilo de las cryptos?
> 
> Menuda caida de los cortos de los commercials en el COT... Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED y el open interest tambien... Realmente se van a cryptos o a bonos?



De criptos hay un subforo entero aqui en el foro, lo de la comida que me has dicho me la mirare pero si es muy cara casi prefiero seguir mirando la comida normal con caducidad de 4 a 6 años y si caduca se la echo a los gatos, es que esta tan barata que apenas vas a perder nada por gastarte unos euros en latas para varios años-


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Mar 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena comprar oro o esperar un poco?
> Millones de gracias



Te recomiendo primero que leas un poco los hilos y algunos analistas ( Lyn Alden, Brujula de Mercados...) para que sepas en lo que te metes.

Verlo como una inversión en seguridad más que como otra cosa: Básícamente el oro va mal cuando la economía va bien, y va bien cuando las cosas van mal. Si piensas que las cosas van ir regulín es una buena inversión.

Pero como toda inversión depende de su precio... Es Tesla una buena inversión? Para el que compró a 10 euros seguro. A lo mejor al que compró en máximo ya no le sale a cuenta-

Entonces la pregunta está el oro caro o barato.

Te pongo la gráfica histórica del oro:




Desde el año 64 en adelante en mensual logaritmica.

Si te fijas el oro ha tenido, a grandes rasgos:
1.- Una fase muy alcista de los 40 dolares hasta las 650 dolares ( 1970-1980) 
2.- Una fase lateral bajista donde durmió el sueño de los justos (1980-2002)
3- Una segunda fase alcista en que tras tocar la directriz primaria pasó de 300 a 1900 dólares (2002-2012-) 
4- Una segunda fase lateral desde el 2012 hasta más o menos el 2019

La gran pregunta es que está pasando desde 2019

¿ Hemos empezado el nuevo gran superciclo, o estamos aun en la fase lateral bajista?

En mí opinión sí hemos empezado el gran superciclo que será muy alcista, pero por muchos factores el precio aun no ha explotado. Pero incluso si estuviera equivocado, estamos muy cerca de una directriz a medio plazo que parece nos servirá de soporte. Dada la locura de millones que se han impreso, no sabemos que va a pasar. A lo mejor lo mantienen otros 4 años lateral bajista hasta que se encuentre con la directriz primaria... quien sabe.

De lo que no tengo duda es que cuando rompa al alza la siguiente vez lo hará en un movimiento muy brusco para dejar fuera a todos los que no estén subidos al tren. Por eso yo creo que no está mal ir metiendo algún sobrante en MP. Poco, a poco, sin prisa, pero sin pausa, aprovechando las bajadas como la actual. 

La idea creo que debe ser la de seguro, como he dicho. Comprar y olvidarse. Que el oro ha perdido un 10%, bueno pues la prima del seguro. Ya lo recuperarás cuando toque. Por eso siempre meter algo que no se necesite a medio plazo.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Te recomiendo primero que leas un poco los hilos y algunos analistas ( Lyn Alden, Brujula de Mercados...) para que sepas en lo que te metes.
> 
> Verlo como una inversión en seguridad más que como otra cosa: Básícamente el oro va mal cuando la economía va bien, y va bien cuando las cosas van mal. Si piensas que las cosas van ir regulín es una buena inversión.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias ha sido muy interesante leerlo!
Yo tenia pensado empezar a comprar cuando llegase a 1600$ pero justo hace unos dias empezo a subir el hijo de su puta madre; tenia la esperanza de que fuera bajando poco a poco hasta los 1600 para luego una vez eliminadas las restricciones por el covid bajara a 1500.
Ahora ya me planteo comprar a 1700 la verdad (1/4 de oro moneda probablemente britania y 1 oz plata, es poco pero quiero empezar con eso, asique tampoco me moriria si compro a 1700 y baja a 1500 en un mes)


----------



## L'omertá (11 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Te recomiendo primero que leas un poco los hilos y algunos analistas ( Lyn Alden, Brujula de Mercados...) para que sepas en lo que te metes.
> 
> Verlo como una inversión en seguridad más que como otra cosa: Básícamente el oro va mal cuando la economía va bien, y va bien cuando las cosas van mal. Si piensas que las cosas van ir regulín es una buena inversión.
> 
> ...



Uno de los mensajes más sencillos y bonitos sobre el oro.
Quien quiera entenderlo es fácil, quien no tiene un problema.
Saludos y felicidades Harry.


----------



## racional (11 Mar 2021)

No unab noticia positiva del oro.

BlackRock da la 'puntilla' al oro como cobertura para la renta variable

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Muchas gracias ha sido muy interesante leerlo!
> Yo tenia pensado empezar a comprar cuando llegase a 1600$ pero justo hace unos dias empezo a subir el hijo de su puta madre; tenia la esperanza de que fuera bajando poco a poco hasta los 1600 para luego una vez eliminadas las restricciones por el covid bajara a 1500.
> Ahora ya me planteo comprar a 1700 la verdad (1/4 de oro moneda probablemente britania y 1 oz plata, es poco pero quiero empezar con eso, asique tampoco me moriria si compro a 1700 y baja a 1500 en un mes)



Te morirías por una bajada de 200$? Entonces con la bajada de la plata de marzo te morirías y revivirías para morirte miles de veces?

Mide tus metales en onzas y no en fiat y entonces estarás tranquilo, hay que cambiar el chip. Sino, lo único que harás es sufrir viendo la cotización, que es el mayor medio de distracción y meter miedo que tiene esta gentuza.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Te morirías por una bajada de 200$? Entonces con la bajada de la plata de marzo te morirías y revivirías para morirte miles de veces?
> 
> Mide tus metales en onzas y no en fiat y entonces estarás tranquilo, hay que cambiar el chip. Sino, lo único que harás es sufrir viendo la cotización, que es el mayor medio de distracción y meter miedo que tiene esta gentuza.



Te entiendo; pero como aún no tengo metales, toda bajada monetaria se traduce a más metal que puedo comprar


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Te entiendo; pero como aún no tengo metales, toda bajada monetaria se traduce a más metal que puedo comprar



Y toda subida a menos metal, lo ves?

Lo mejor seria comprar abajo y vender arriba (o mejor nunca), pero sinceramente no conozco a nadie que lo haya hecho o que lo haga bien, ya sea profesional o no.

Personalmente creo que la mejor estrategia es comprar un poco cada x tiempo (cuando cobres por ejemplo o algo así) sin que te afecte el precio.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Y toda subida a menos metal, lo ves?
> 
> Lo mejor seria comprar abajo y vender arriba (o mejor nunca), pero sinceramente no conozco a nadie que lo haya hecho o que lo haga bien, ya sea profesional o no.
> 
> Personalmente creo que la mejor estrategia es comprar un poco cada x tiempo (cuando cobres por ejemplo o algo así) sin que te afecte el precio.



Si si! Coincido contigo pero creo que va a bajar bastante en nada en cuanto las restricciones del covid se reduzcan; especialmente en cuanto dejen viajar; o cuando suban los tipos de interés.
Pero es solo mi opinión personal, a lo mejor sube, quien sabe


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> No unab noticia positiva del oro.
> 
> BlackRock da la 'puntilla' al oro como cobertura para la renta variable
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Hoy han estado hablando de que el BCE volvia a dar patada adelante y decia que iba a soltar pasta para bonos la que hiciera falta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena comprar oro o esperar un poco?
> Millones de gracias



no compres, no vale la pena....


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Mar 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena comprar oro o esperar un poco?
> Millones de gracias



Esperar a qué?
Mira, las evidencias son las que son. Se han impreso billetes por un tubo. A más dinero creado menos valen tus ahorros. Que ahora no lo estemos viendo es porque ese dinero se ha ido a bolsillos muy concretos.

Leí a un chaval de reddit que hablaba de la "inflación no indexada" Por lo visto la inflación se mide en base a unos productos x, que son básicos. Es decir, lo que compraríamos cualquiera. Qué pasa? Pues que un rico no tiene las necesidades de un pobre. No se va a comprar huevos, televisiones o smartphones, se va a comprar lo que compran los ricos, deportivos, acciones, viviendas... Por eso el SP500 no para de subir a unas cotizaciones descorrelacionadas de la realidad, porque hay inflación en productos en los que no se mira. 

La cuestión es cuánto tardará en filtrarse ese dinero a las capas más bajas de la sociedad. Y entonces veremos.

Quieres esperar? A qué? A ver si te ahorras 100€ por onza? Tú verás, cuando esto pete lo hará sin avisar. Suficientes alarmas tendrían que estar sonando ya con la situación de estafa económica global y mira. Al final los últimos en enterarse y los más perjudicados los remeros como nosotros. Pues qué quieres que te diga, compra ya, armas, tierras, un molino u onzas de oro, pero convierte tus numeritos en el banco, que no son nada más que eso, en bienes tangibles, en riqueza real.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Mar 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no compres, no vale la pena....



O eres troll o no sé qué más señales necesitas de que en cualquier momento esto hace pum y adiós a los numeritos en el banco


----------



## estupeharto (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> O eres troll o no sé qué más señales necesitas de que en cualquier momento esto hace pum y adiós a los numeritos en el banco



Todo mu lógico. Es como si uno va cada dos días a una peluquería a gritar a los presentes: No os cortéis el pelo que no vale para nada, en 20 días ha crecido otra vez.


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena comprar oro o esperar un poco?
> Millones de gracias



Mejor plata es más barata, tiene mucho potencial y llegado el caso más fácil de utilizar como moneda.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Mar 2021)

platero4226 dijo:


> Mejor plata es más barata, tiene mucho potencial y llegado el caso más fácil de utilizar como moneda.



Me preocupa que llegado el momento, en una situación tipo Venezuela, una onza de plata sea demasiado grande, y haya que partir literalmente las monedas. El oro es muy valioso y se fabrican 1/4; 1/10; 1/25 oz, pero de plata raro es encontrar algo inferior a 1/2 onza. 
Alguien había posteado lo que puedes comprar en Venezuela en plata y la onza queda demasiado grande.


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Me preocupa que llegado el momento, en una situación tipo Venezuela, una onza de plata sea demasiado grande, y haya que partir literalmente las monedas. El oro es muy valioso y se fabrican 1/4; 1/10; 1/25 oz, pero de plata raro es encontrar algo inferior a 1/2 onza.
> Alguien había posteado lo que puedes comprar en Venezuela en plata y la onza queda demasiado grande.



Me parece que Venezuela no es el mejor sitio para hacer alarde de monedas de plata.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Mar 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Me parece que Venezuela no es el mejor sitio para hacer alarde de monedas de plata.



No era esa la cuestión


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Me preocupa que llegado el momento, en una situación tipo Venezuela, una onza de plata sea demasiado grande, y haya que partir literalmente las monedas. El oro es muy valioso y se fabrican 1/4; 1/10; 1/25 oz, pero de plata raro es encontrar algo inferior a 1/2 onza.
> Alguien había posteado lo que puedes comprar en Venezuela en plata y la onza queda demasiado grande.



Siempre puedes comprar combibar oro o plata, son lingotes fraccionables en piezas de 1 gramo.


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

platero4226 dijo:


> Siempre puedes comprar combibar oro o plata, son lingotes fraccionables en piezas de 1 gramo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 595420


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Mar 2021)

platero4226 dijo:


> Siempre puedes comprar combibar oro o plata, son lingotes fraccionables en piezas de 1 gramo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 595420



Sí, nos ha jodido, con unos sobrespots de espanto. Si de normal eran exagerados ahora ya ni te cuento.


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sí, nos ha jodido, con unos sobrespots de espanto. Si de normal eran exagerados ahora ya ni te cuento.



Es lo que tiene el poder fraccionarlo


----------



## lvdo (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Me preocupa que llegado el momento, en una situación tipo Venezuela, una onza de plata sea demasiado grande, y haya que partir literalmente las monedas. El oro es muy valioso y se fabrican 1/4; 1/10; 1/25 oz, pero de plata raro es encontrar algo inferior a 1/2 onza.
> Alguien había posteado lo que puedes comprar en Venezuela en plata y la onza queda demasiado grande.



Hay britannias de plata de 1/4 oz pero claro llevan un premium muy alto. Salen a 10€/ud lo que vendrían siendo 40€/oz. Lo mismo pasa con las 1/2 oz Arcas de Noé de Armenia. La mejor opción como monedas de plata pequeñas e intercambiables son sin duda los paquillos, o si se encuentran, las monedas de peseta (5 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) y dos pesetas (10 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) de Alfonso XII/XIII, con la ventaja de ser monedas patrias fácilmente reconocibles en caso de mad max total (esperemos que no llegue tal situación).


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Hay britannias de plata de 1/4 oz pero claro llevan un premium muy alto. Salen a 10€/ud lo que vendrían siendo 40€/oz. Lo mismo pasa con las 1/2 oz Arcas de Noé de Armenia. La mejor opción como monedas de plata pequeñas e intercambiables son sin duda los paquillos, o si se encuentran, las monedas de peseta (5 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) y dos pesetas (10 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) de Alfonso XII/XIII, con la ventaja de ser monedas patrias fácilmente reconocibles en caso de mad max total (esperemos que no llegue tal situación).



Más vale tenerlo y no necesitarlo que necesitarlo y no tenerlo. Después de visto todo el mundo es listo.


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Hay britannias de plata de 1/4 oz pero claro llevan un premium muy alto. Salen a 10€/ud lo que vendrían siendo 40€/oz. Lo mismo pasa con las 1/2 oz Arcas de Noé de Armenia. La mejor opción como monedas de plata pequeñas e intercambiables son sin duda los paquillos, o si se encuentran, las monedas de peseta (5 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) y dos pesetas (10 gramos de plata 835 milésimas) de Alfonso XII/XIII, con la ventaja de ser monedas patrias fácilmente reconocibles en caso de mad max total (esperemos que no llegue tal situación).



pues si los pakillos también son buena opción.


----------



## Manzano1 (12 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sí, nos ha jodido, con unos sobrespots de espanto. Si de normal eran exagerados ahora ya ni te cuento.



Compralo en granalla, llegado ese momento no tendrás que partir onzas para comprar el pan.


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Compralo en granalla, llegado ese momento no tendrás que partir onzas para comprar el pan.



El problema de la granalla es que ofrece dudas de su autenticidad, las monedas y los lingotes son más reconocidos como auténticos por todo aquel que no disponga de medios para comprobar metales.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Muchas gracias ha sido muy interesante leerlo!
> Yo tenia pensado empezar a comprar cuando llegase a 1600$ pero justo hace unos dias empezo a subir el hijo de su puta madre; tenia la esperanza de que fuera bajando poco a poco hasta los 1600 para luego una vez eliminadas las restricciones por el covid bajara a 1500.
> Ahora ya me planteo comprar a 1700 la verdad (1/4 de oro moneda probablemente britania y 1 oz plata, es poco pero quiero empezar con eso, asique tampoco me moriria si compro a 1700 y baja a 1500 en un mes)



¿Por qué no intentas ir promediando?

Divide tu inversión y la vas ejecutando poco a poco según evolucione el mercado. El precio no va a explotar de un día para otro y "señales" vas a ver muchas (bonos usanos, cpi, ppi etc etc). Echa un vistazo a los históricos y verás como hay pautas que se repiten.

Por cierto, yo aún no tengo claro que pueda llegar a tocar 1600 puntualmente pero no lo vas a ver en tiendas.


----------



## Larsil (14 Mar 2021)

¿Teniendo a Tether ahí y similares el oro va a seguir en alza?


----------



## ray merryman (14 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece aún más triste que si viene el MadMax (para eso se recomienda por los genios el acopio del oro, no?) que los que hayan comprado horos le tengan que comprar a @Notrabajo34 los latunes que compro a precio ridículo a precio de oro para poder comer.
> El secreto de todo buen inversor es tener antes lo que se va necesitar luego.
> @Notrabajo34, a cuanto estima que podrá llegar el precio de los latunes valorados en oro en el MadMax? También se podrán cambiar por sexo de mercachifles.
> Yo estoy acopiando arroz, es más fácil de conservar y de fraccionar al menudeo para la reventa. Estimo que unos 100 gramos (una ración suculenta) se pueden vender a 1/10 de onza.
> ...



Si llega el día de la situación que describes (que no llegara) de tener que negociar con sal o arroz,la menor de tus preocupaciones será la de discutir con alguien cuántos kilos de arroz por su rolex,ya que en un escenario así será matar o morir y en eso amigo mío los extranjeros que llegan tanto del este como del sur como de ultramar nos llevan siglos de ventaja.


----------



## OBDC (15 Mar 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Si llega el día de la situación que describes (que no llegara) de tener que negociar con sal o arroz,la menor de tus preocupaciones será la de discutir con alguien cuántos kilos de arroz por su rolex,ya que en un escenario así será matar o morir y en eso amigo mío los extranjeros que llegan tanto del este como del sur como de ultramar nos llevan siglos de ventaja.



Concuerdo amigo, y ante ese escenario tener plata o oro es aún más ridículo. Mi post es pura ironía.
El único metal útil será el plomo en cápsulas.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## dmb001 (15 Mar 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Si llega el día de la situación que describes (que no llegara) de tener que negociar con sal o arroz,la menor de tus preocupaciones será la de discutir con alguien cuántos kilos de arroz por su rolex,ya que en un escenario así será matar o morir y en eso amigo mío los extranjeros que llegan tanto del este como del sur como de ultramar nos llevan siglos de ventaja.



Ahí la has dao.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Empiezan a prohibir criptos en India.

Cuando las barbas del vecino veais cortad poned las vuestras a remojar.

Traducido al Español, podeis ir haciendo abujeros en paredes o buscando sitio en el campo, por si acaso y eso.


----------



## dmb001 (15 Mar 2021)

15/03/2021 - 16:36

*Polonia quiere que el 20% de sus reservas nacionales sean de oro*

El Banco Nacional de Polonia (BNP) ha anunciado que* planea la compra a corto plazo de 100 toneladas de oro* para aumentar las reservas del país y alcanzar las 329, más del doble que hace tres años. Adam Glapinski, gobernador del BNP, ha asegurado este lunes que uno de los objetivos de la operación es "mostrar la fuerza de la economía" polaca y que su intención es que las reservas de oro lleguen a suponer el 20% de las reservas nacionales, frente al 3,8% en 2017, recoge _Efe_.
Entre 2018 y 2019 Polonia adquirió 126 toneladas de oro y repatrió 100 toneladas más que estaban siendo custodiadas por el Banco de Inglaterra, con lo que llegó a acumular las 228,6 toneladas con que cuenta actualmente, situándose en el puesto 22 de los países con mayores reservas de este metal.

Algo traman.


----------



## OBDC (15 Mar 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> 15/03/2021 - 16:36
> 
> *Polonia quiere que el 20% de sus reservas nacionales sean de oro*
> 
> ...



Quitar reserva de dinero B de circulación.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## estupeharto (16 Mar 2021)

Lo mismo digo, sin ánimo de crear confusión y borraré el post. Pero con esos precios es comida basura, si nos podemos permitir llamarla así.
Que sí, que puedes encontrar un litro de leche a 50 céntimos y así con todo. ¿Pero qué leche es esa?
Si no te puedes permitir comprar leche de mejor calidad y pagar 1 €, mal vamos. 

Somos lo que comemos, así que, escatimar en lo que ingerimos no es que sea una buena estrategia para ahorrar. 
Tal vez deberíamos asegurar una mínima calidad y ahorrar en otras cosas que sí que son totalmente prescindibles.

Si no hay más remedio vale, pero llevar una estrategia de comprar la comida más barata (y de peor consecuencia en nuestro organismo) para poder permitirnos otras tonterías, se acaba pagando a alto precio, en salud.

Y sí que los precios en general han ido subiendo bastante de 20-30 años a esta parte. Aunque ahora están un poco contenidos por fuerza mayor y lo que queda, pero eso es otra cuestión


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, sin ánimo de crear confusión y borraré el post. Pero con esos precios es comida basura, si nos podemos permitir llamarla así.
> Que sí, que puedes encontrar un litro de leche a 50 céntimos y así con todo. ¿Pero qué leche es esa?
> Si no te puedes permitir comprar leche de mejor calidad y pagar 1 €, mal vamos.
> 
> ...



No siempre la más barata es de peor calidad; en la mayoría de los casos las marcas blancas son prácticamente el mismo producto que la marca comercial con marketing.
esa regla que dices se puede aplicar a 4 cosas en realidad; carne, huevos...
Luego ya saliéndome un poco de tu comentario; ya que no sería el mismo producto pero si uno sustitutivo tenemos los cereales chocapics o cualquier mierda de esas que es azúcar pura a precio de oro, por lo menos 3€ por una caja que la gente se ventila en 4 o 5 porciones, frente a los 50 céntimos que te puede costar 1kg de copos de avena que te dan fuerza para toda la mañana y mínimo sacas 10 porciones de 100g cada una si eres un animalaco buscando furia porcina, pero una persona normal se sacaría 20 porciones de 50g por 0.5€/kg.
Por lo que la gente no busca ahorrar; busca maximizar utilidades minimizando el precio.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No siempre la más barata es de peor calidad; en la mayoría de los casos las marcas blancas son prácticamente el mismo producto que la marca comercial con marketing.
> esa regla que dices se puede aplicar a 4 cosas en realidad; carne, huevos...
> Luego ya saliéndome un poco de tu comentario; ya que no sería el mismo producto pero si uno sustitutivo tenemos los cereales chocapics o cualquier mierda de esas que es azúcar pura a precio de oro, por lo menos 3€ por una caja que la gente se ventila en 4 o 5 porciones, frente a los 50 céntimos que te puede costar 1kg de copos de avena que te dan fuerza para toda la mañana y mínimo sacas 10 porciones de 100g cada una si eres un animalaco buscando furia porcina, pero una persona normal se sacaría 20 porciones de 50g por 0.5€/kg.
> Por lo que la gente no busca ahorrar; busca maximizar utilidades minimizando el precio.



La cuestión es que hay mucha porquería a la venta y hay que tener cuidado con lo que te metes.
Escatimar no es buen negocio. 
Si encuentra algo mejor cómprelo.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La cuestión es que hay mucha porquería a la venta y hay que tener cuidado con lo que te metes.
> Escatimar no es buen negocio.
> Si encuentra algo mejor cómprelo.



Efectivamente, pero poco o nada tiene que ver con el precio, como ya he demostrado.

saludos


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2021)

Espera al MadMax y págalo en oro a ver que te sale en el "ticket"

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Mar 2021)

Si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que el actual sistema es tremendamente frágil.... está todo tan medido para contener costes y conseguir el máximo beneficio que con un sólo elemento de la cadena que falle (camioneros, almacenes, gente para recoger fruta o mantener granjas, supermercados, etc.) se va todo al guano, no digamos si hay histerismo y la gente le da por vaciar las estanterías.... en todo caso la comida sobrante se pudriría donde fuera (campos, almacenes, etc.) si no hay gente para manipularla y llevarla al súper.... Y si la cosa se desarticula por pandemia, falta de seguridad, saqueos, crisis económica (nadie paga) o lo que sea, me río yo de las "sobras" esas que no las vas ni a oler....

Resumiendo: escopeta, plomos y latunes en caso de mal dadas, no veo yo los supers poniendo de oferta comida a punto de caducar en un madmax


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Mar 2021)

Ey, como tú has tenido suerte (no sé dónde vives) y has encontrado de todo, que miles de personas tuvieran dificultades para comprar papel higiénico, harina, levadura y otros productos y que los mencabronas tuvieran las estanterías VACÍAS de todo durante días hasta que consiguieron normalizar stock te la sopla, no? Mae mía, y cuando sube la gasofa siempre echas 20 euros y arreglado, no? Joer con los recién registrados qué nivel...


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero poco o nada tiene que ver con el precio, como ya he demostrado.



Sí que tiene que ver con el precio.
La razón es sencilla.
Generar y producir alimentos de calidad tiene mayor coste.
Que también haya comida basura no implica que la comida de calidad no requiera unos costes mínimos más elevados que la de menor calidad.

Haciendo un símil con los metales.
La comida basura sería una falsificación.
La puedes encontrar más barata pero no es oro o plata. Mientras que el oro y la plata tienen una calidad y unos costes mínimos asociados más elevados.

Y en cuanto a que sobra comida...
Sí, ahora, en occidente...
Pero se está hablando de lo que puede llegar a pasar.
El día que la energía no sea tan asequible para todos... se acabó lo que se daba.
No vale decir que ahora sobra o te la regalan aquí, en occidente.
No hay más que pasarse, ahora, por muchos sitios del mundo para ver cómo andan, cómo sobreviven y los problemas a los que se enfrentan.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2021)

Pero eso es otra cosa.
La porquería de bobiernos y gentuza metida para saquear, vivir del cuento y servir a las élites, jodiendo a la población a la que dice defender, es la causa de todo este disparate.

Otra cosa distinta es la realidad en cuanto a cómo funcionan las cosas.
La comida se produce en cantidades industriales con uso de petróleo y energía a saco, tecnología, etc.
Para abastecer a una pequeña parte de la población. La gran parte de los 7000 millones no tienen esa opción.

La energía que se ha detraído del futuro (porque se ha extraído sin sentido común y sin pensar en el mañana) para satisfacer las ansias de poder y egoísmo de unos cuantos durante las últimas décadas, pasará su factura inexorablemente a la sociedad occidental principalmente, que es la que ha vivido mejor. Eso llegará. Y de eso es de lo que se está hablando, no de los tomates que se tiran a la basura.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2021)

Aqui que me acuerde ahora no habia nada de harina, levadura ni tampoco chucherias, faltaban otros productos que ni miraba y tapaban las faltas con productos del mismo tipo que si tenian para que no se vieran vitrinas con huecos, la parte de las chucherias la taparon con patatas fritas, todas de la misma marca por que tampoco llegaban todas.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2021)

Afirmas demasiadas cosas que no sé de dónde sacas.
Obvias la realidad y los problemas para llegar hasta lo que dices.

Mientras tanto, más bien, habrá que ir tirando de lo que hay. En esas estamos.

Mucho de lo que está pasando tiene que ver con ese petróleo que ya no da, precisamente y al contrario de lo que dices.

Pásate por el *blog de Turiel *, encontrarás "un poco" de buena información al respecto.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2021)

pregúntaselo a los bobernantes


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2021)

Si, y brota sola de un grifo en un MadMax y cae del cielo mana. Pregúntale a tu abuelo lo que costaba un huevo (si se conseguia) en la GC.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2021)

Para que sepas, en todo el mundo solo existe trigo para cubrir 3 meses de demanda. Lo que no quiere decir que este distribuido homogéneamente, y que no se controle el precio estableciendo escasez donde interesa, que se hace mediante satélites que por el color de los campos de trigo barema la producción y se compran los futuros del cereal a mayor o menor precio según la relación demanda/escasez. Imagínate algo tan simple como un pulso EGM de una llamarada solar lo que puede generar en la economía mundial y la red de abastecimiento de trigo. Luego ya me dirás si competirías con los gatos de la esquina para comerte la rata de la alcantarilla.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, y brota sola de un grifo en un MadMax y cae del cielo mana. Pregúntale a tu abuelo lo que costaba un huevo (si se conseguia) en la GC.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



El mio decia que las cascaras de naranja eran un manjar por el que varios hombres eran capaces de darse buenas ostias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2021)

Se tira ahora que esta todo subvencionado y no falta de nada, pero de que sobre a que falte no hay mucha distancia.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Mar 2021)

Si tienes la opción de no morir de hambre, te morirás de asco, llegados al punto del que se habla. Olvídate de casi todo a lo que estás acostumbrado.
Aunque creo que no será tanto así, sino que antes habrá una gran eliminación de población.


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2021)

Ve a buscar lo que se tire de comida en el campo en un MadMax, así te mantienes rollizo. Eso sí, ten cuidado de estar gordito porque muchos que no lleguen a lo que se tira de fruta y verdura, serán caníbales.
Terroríficos casos de canibalismo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial
Una solución para que no te coman es hacerte una armadura de oro o plata...

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El mio decia que las cascaras de naranja eran un manjar por el que varios hombres eran capaces de darse buenas ostias.



El mío recordaba un huevo que se comió una hermana sin compartir y que hizo que el resto de hermanos no le hablaran nunca más en la vida. Eso si, no tenían una onza de oro para comprarle el huevo porque seguro que la hermana lo hubiera vendido por ese precio, segurisimo que lo hubiera vendido y no lo hubiera comido...
Cascara de naranja con huevo, el postre de 3 estrellas Michelin en el MadMax, a precio de estrella Michelin seguro...
Cuantos Latunes tienes ya amigo? Mete arroz también y vitamina c que es necesaria para evitar el escorbuto generado por la deficiencia alimentaria.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pregúntale a tu abuelo lo que costaba un huevo (si se conseguia)



Una docena de huevos costaba lo que pagaban por un día de trabajo en el campo. Como si ahora costaran unos 40€.


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2021)

Eso es suponer mucho, sabe usted que en la gran depresión, una de las causas que se aducen es el exceso de producción del campo que llevó a bajos precios y ruina de los agricultores. Se pasó mucha hambre entonces y luego vino lo que vino


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Mar 2021)

Recuerden que la maquinaria agrícola y los camiones con los que se transporta a los supermercados funcionan con combustible derivado del petróleo, y que las cámaras frigoríficas funcionan con electricidad. Cualquier soplo de más de tres días, produciría un desabastecimiento.


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2021)

Marco Aurelio Antonino Augusto, vuelve a Roma que no entiendes en que época vives.
Pero si vienes a trolear, bienvenido.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Mar 2021)

Algo así preguntaban en Venezuela hace un tiempo. Ni sobra, ni falta, todo depende de donde y cuando estés.


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2021)

Darwin es lo mejor que puede existir.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Tolagu (19 Mar 2021)

nosepex dijo:


> Empieza a ganar dinero real con solo un bot de telegram unete a grupos y recibe tu recompensa y recibe el dinero por paypal t.me/ganar_dinero_bot?start=1518954246



Al ignore, GILIPOLLAS !!!!!


----------



## Josebs (21 Mar 2021)

¿ Qué petróleo amijo ?


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Mar 2021)

He comprado en ciode mis primeras onzas. Me parecio la tienda mas barata. Despues vi que puede que sea porque en las demas las monedas son nuevas y en ciode no. No creo que importe mucho eso. El tema es que pensaba que vendrian con algun certificado o numero y vienen sin nada( solo la factura). Es normal esto o se han olvidado? Si la moneda es nueva viene con certificado? Sirve de algo el certificado ( si existe)?


----------



## Furillo (23 Mar 2021)

Tranquilo, que normalmente las monedas bullion no vienen con certificado. Si compras en tienda, lo habitual es que te aporten la factura y punto.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Mar 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> He comprado en ciode mis primeras onzas. Me parecio la tienda mas barata. Despues vi que puede que sea porque en las demas las monedas son nuevas y en ciode no. No creo que importe mucho eso. El tema es que pensaba que vendrian con algun certificado o numero y vienen sin nada( solo la factura). Es normal esto o se han olvidado? Si la moneda es nueva viene con certificado? Sirve de algo el certificado ( si existe)?



Si es bullion tipo Maple, Kruger o Filarmónica, negativo. Ya otra cosa es que hayas comprado alguna edición especial que dice que lo lleva y tal. Para comprobar autenticidad peso, calibre y alguna app que compare con su base de datos el ding característico que hace esa moneda.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si es bullion tipo Maple, Kruger o Filarmónica, negativo. Ya otra cosa es que hayas comprado alguna edición especial que dice que lo lleva y tal. Para comprobar autenticidad peso, calibre y alguna app que compare con su base de datos el ding característico que hace esa moneda.



ok, gracias. Si, son todo kruger. Era la mas barata y la que queria


----------



## Beto (23 Mar 2021)

Yo solo tengo un par con papel numerado y estuchito que al final no sirve para nada...las demás, casi sabe mal porque vienen tal cual.
El día que fui en persona al andorrano las sacaban del tubo tal cual, como si fueran sugus


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Yo solo tengo alguna de la FNMT con su cajita y su certificado y son esas las que nadie quiere... 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## csan (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo solo tengo alguna de la FNMT con su cajita y su certificado y son esas las que nadie quiere...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Siempre hay un roto para un descosido...servidor ha comprado un par de la FNMT esta semana. Reconozco que hay que ser vicioso


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo solo tengo alguna de la FNMT con su cajita y su certificado y son esas las que nadie quiere...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Forma parte de la naturaleza del español despreciar lo propio. 

Hay mucha moneda fnmt fea pero también las hay chulas y a buenos precios en reventa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## olympus1 (25 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> MADRE MIA¡¡ Bitcoins y falta de fe en el metal dorado esto se acerca al fin::



Han conseguido engañar al personal.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2021)

__





Schweiz liefert im Februar 56,5 Tonnen Gold nach Indien


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete im Februar Importe von rund 237,0 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 6,1 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber betrugen die Exporte des Landes rund 330,7 Tonnen Gold, Silber und... - Veroeffentlicht am 25.03.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Por segundo mes consecutivo, Reino Unido es el mayor exportador de oro a las refinerías suizas con 65 toneladas. Parece que está saliendo oro del LBMA en grandes cantidades. El destino de ese oro es mayoritariamente la India donde parece que la demanda ha despertado con fuerza y ha importado 56 toneladas en febrero.

@ESC creo que alguien le comentaba que el oro está muy mal repartido y se concentra en muy pocas manos. No es cierto, casi todo el oro se demanda para joyería y es adquirido por cientos de millones de personas en el mundo. 

Se estima que los ciudadanos de la India poseen más de 20.000 toneladas de oro y casi 9.000 los ciudadanos alemanes. Entre ambos tienen más que las 30.000 toneladas de todos los bancos centrales juntos. Se supone que el total del oro minado son unas 200.000 toneladas.

La manipulación del precio a día hoy no se produce por el oro físico si no por un mercado de futuros que permite ventas al descubierto y todo tipo de tejemanejes por los que ya han sido condenados.

Anteriormente si que hubo ventas concertadas de oro físico por parte de bancos centrales occidentales pero dejaron de hacerlas porque se hubiesen quedado rápidamente sin munición y se retiraron antes de ello. 

El oro es el activo financiero más popular en el mundo. Que sea en forma de joya en vez del formato monetario no debe llevar a engaño. En oriente no hay tradición de invertir en formato monetario pero se sigue considerando una inversión comprar joyas de oro. Igualmente son muy líquidas en oriente, se pueden vender y empeñar con mucha facilidad.


----------



## Silver94 (25 Mar 2021)

Molaría saber la estimación de oro que tiene el populacho español.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Forma parte de la naturaleza del español despreciar lo propio.
> 
> Hay mucha moneda fnmt fea pero también las hay chulas y a buenos precios en reventa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Tienes razon hay alguna muy bonita y la calidad de acabados siempre es alta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2021)

Lo k trascendió hace una o dos semanas ( e increiblemente, no hubo gurusito metalero k incidiera en la cuestión ) es k la inmensa mayoría de depositarios de Oro en bóvedas ajenas , y especialmente en el LBMA , son absolutos responsables de las auditorías a su metal. Y k el custodio original, caso de delegar ese servicio, no tiene responsabilidá alguna.
Esa responsabilidá posiblemente sea delimitada por la solvencia fiat del subcustodio de turno...o sea, k en un sistema de alkiler de Oro en cascada y tras años de revalorización pausada pero constante...ni el precio en fiat se debería esperar ( salvo una capitalización inicial monstruosa del subcustodio k no vendría a puñetero cuento, la solvencia debería ser , por lógica, acojonantemente insuficiente ).


----------



## Eldetabarnia (27 Mar 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Forma parte de la naturaleza del español despreciar lo propio.
> 
> Hay mucha moneda fnmt fea pero también las hay chulas y a buenos precios en reventa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Pues mira, me ha dado por comparar con la CECA francesa y la nuestra sale perdiendo

La única moneda de plata que ha salido este año, la de Pardo Bazán cuesta 55+iva=66 EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM solo son 27 gramos (925) y valor facial de 10€ UNA LOCURA. Sin entrar a valorar lo bonita que es...

Nada más entrar en la tienda de la CECA gabacha me encuentro esta The Laurel 20€ Silver coin | Monnaie de Paris 18g, valor facial 20€, PRECIO =valor facial , no hay IVA. Es decir, con independencia de como fluctúe la plata o el valor numismático añadido que llegue a tener la moneda de edición limitada cuando quieras venderla NUNCA vas a perder dinero siempre podrás recuperar tus 20.

Otra de oro que el valor facial coincide con el precio de venta The Laurel 1000€ Gold coin | Monnaie de Paris


----------



## estupeharto (28 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Pues mira, me ha dado por comparar con la CECA francesa y la nuestra sale perdiendo
> 
> La única moneda de plata que ha salido este año, la de Pardo Bazán cuesta 55+iva=66 EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM solo son 27 gramos (925) y valor facial de 10€ UNA LOCURA. Sin entrar a valorar lo bonita que es...
> 
> ...



Coincide con el valor de venta, pero,... a 2592 € /Oz...... 

Cuando el precio en este momento está más de 1000 por debajo. Sería mejor comprar más cantidad por esos 1000 €.

+ Los leuros que pagas ahora valen más que los leuros que te devolverían en el futuro. Aunque la mayor tajada se la llevan en el sobrespot.

Y la de 20 € de plata, a 38,40 € / Oz... idem...


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Pues mira, me ha dado por comparar con la CECA francesa y la nuestra sale perdiendo
> 
> La única moneda de plata que ha salido este año, la de Pardo Bazán cuesta 55+iva=66 EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM solo son 27 gramos (925) y valor facial de 10€ UNA LOCURA. Sin entrar a valorar lo bonita que es...
> 
> ...



¿Qué sentido tiene el dar un valor facial tan alto con respecto a su peso?


----------



## whoisjohngalt (30 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene el dar un valor facial tan alto con respecto a su peso?



Todo. Tanto desde el punto de vista del vendedor, como del comprador.

La CECA francesa te vende por 20€ algo que "le cuesta 11€", y, seguramente, gracias a estas altas denominaciones, se las quiten de las manos.
El ahorrador sigue teniendo sus 20€ en un material "más conveniente" para guardar en bancolchón y la posibilidad de revalorización, tanto "numismática", como si la onza de plata sube de 39€.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Mar 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Todo. Tanto desde el punto de vista del vendedor, como del comprador.
> 
> La CECA francesa te vende por 20€ algo que "le cuesta 11€", y, seguramente, gracias a estas altas denominaciones, se las quiten de las manos.
> El ahorrador sigue teniendo sus 20€ en un material "más conveniente" para guardar en bancolchón y la posibilidad de revalorización, tanto "numismática", como si la onza de plata sube de 39€.



El valor numismático si lo entiendo al ser además una serie limitada. A nivel bancolchón no le veo sentido alguno.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (30 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El valor numismático si lo entiendo al ser además una serie limitada. A nivel bancolchón no le veo sentido alguno.



¿Qué prefieres, un billete de 20€ o una moneda de 20€ de 16g de plata 900?

Yo lo tengo claro. Para gente que quiera tener efectivo (que haberla, hayla), esto es un regalo.

Otra cosa es que yo personalmente prefiera una oz de plata .999.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Mar 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> ¿Qué prefieres, un billete de 20€ o una moneda de 20€ de 16g de plata 900?
> 
> Yo lo tengo claro. Para gente que quiera tener efectivo (que haberla, hayla), esto es un regalo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que yo personalmente prefiera una oz de plata .999.



Prefiero poner otro papelito de 5 leuros y tener 13 gramos más de plata en otra moneda.

Insisto en que no cuestiono la parte numismática ni el valor de una serie limitada.


----------



## csan (30 Mar 2021)

Hay que tener en cuenta que el valor facial de los euros conmemorativos franceses es canjeable solo en Francia. 
Así que si alguien tiene una moneda de 1000 euros franceses, que piense que tiene que ir a Francia a por el facial, no las puedes llevar al banco de España.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Todo. Tanto desde el punto de vista del vendedor, como del comprador.
> 
> La CECA francesa te vende por 20€ algo que "le cuesta 11€", y, seguramente, gracias a estas altas denominaciones, se las quiten de las manos.
> El ahorrador sigue teniendo sus 20€ en un material "más conveniente" para guardar en bancolchón y la posibilidad de revalorización, tanto "numismática", como si la onza de plata sube de 39€.



Hombre Fernando, bienvenido de nuevo.
Por qué entras con un multi?


----------



## whoisjohngalt (30 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre Fernando, bienvenido de nuevo.
> Por qué entras con un multi?



Ya me diréis el nick del tal Fernando (¿@eldeloscojoneslargos?) para saber a quién os recuerdo.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Todo. Tanto desde el punto de vista del vendedor, como del comprador.
> 
> La CECA francesa te vende por 20€ algo que "le cuesta 11€", y, seguramente, gracias a estas altas denominaciones, se las quiten de las manos.
> El ahorrador sigue teniendo sus 20€ en un material "más conveniente" para guardar en bancolchón y la posibilidad de revalorización, tanto "numismática", como si la onza de plata sube de 39€.





whoisjohngalt dijo:


> ¿Qué prefieres, un billete de 20€ o una moneda de 20€ de 16g de plata 900?
> 
> Yo lo tengo claro. Para gente que quiera tener efectivo (que haberla, hayla), esto es un regalo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que yo personalmente prefiera una oz de plata .999.





Tolagu dijo:


> Prefiero poner otro papelito de 5 leuros y tener 13 gramos más de plata en otra moneda.
> 
> Insisto en que no cuestiono la parte numismática ni el valor de una serie limitada.



Efectivamente. La opción no es que sea mala, pero hay otra mejor. 
Si confías en la plata, no tiene sentido que por una cantidad de x leuros no cojas más cantidad de plata.
Ya que tendrás más cantidad de eso en lo que confías que tiene valor.
Ahora, si no confías en la plata y prefieres tener una puerta de atrás para recuperar tus euros, entonces, para eso mejor mantén los leuros.
O sea, compra una parte de plata al mejor precio y ten leuros también. La proporción al gusto.

Si el facial fuera más aproximado al valor actual de compra, entonces crecería su valía como inversión, pero a medida que se aleja de ese precio va perdiendo puntos. O sea, sí pero depende. En el caso de estas francesas, para mí no. Para ellos sí, es su negocio. Te están metiendo un 70 % aprox by the face.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Ya me diréis el nick del tal Fernando (¿@eldeloscojoneslargos?) para saber a quién os recuerdo.



Yo creia en la reencarnacion y aqui esta la prueba hecha carne.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

No solo eso, las comillas y todo en general, ha vuelto aunque no con su nick original.


----------



## Beto (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Pues mira, me ha dado por comparar con la CECA francesa y la nuestra sale perdiendo
> 
> La única moneda de plata que ha salido este año, la de Pardo Bazán cuesta 55+iva=66 EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM solo son 27 gramos (925) y valor facial de 10€ UNA LOCURA. Sin entrar a valorar lo bonita que es...
> 
> ...



Nunca había entrado a mirar precios y el envío es barato....pues la del roble me está diciendo cómprame....


----------



## Estwald (31 Mar 2021)

Buena subida hoy recuperando las últimas perdidas..


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Josebs (5 Abr 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Molaría saber la estimación de oro que tiene el populacho español.



Los etnianos unas cuantas toneladas .


----------



## pablo147 (7 Abr 2021)

El oro actualmente esta en 47,217€ por gramo, es un buen sector en el que puedes invertir, desde mi experiencia el oro siempre me ha llevado por buena senda, pero debes de ser paciente, todos mis movimientos los aprendí de este libro, os paso el enlace Invierte en la Bolsa de Valores: Guia paso a paso para principiantes Aprende a invertir en la bolsa valores libro en Español/Stock Market Investing Spanish book version : 1: Amazon.es: Jones, Adam: Libros


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> El oro actualmente esta en 47,217€ por gramo, es un buen sector en el que puedes invertir, desde mi experiencia el oro siempre me ha llevado por buena senda, pero debes de ser paciente, todos mis movimientos los aprendí de este libro, os paso el enlace Invierte en la Bolsa de Valores: Guia paso a paso para principiantes Aprende a invertir en la bolsa valores libro en Español/Stock Market Investing Spanish book version : 1: Amazon.es: Jones, Adam: Libros



Bonito pompero espameador registrado ayer para recomendar libros de Amazon.... referidor de "libro" nunca mejor dicho


----------



## Goldaurum (8 Abr 2021)

Pues en los últimos días, observo que el spot del oro está bastante estable en torno a 1460 €/oz , sube y baja algo, con cierta tendencia a subir. A ver si baja un poco más y se puede hacer una buena compra.


----------



## Beto (14 Abr 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Bonito pompero espameador registrado ayer para recomendar libros de Amazon.... referidor de "libro" nunca mejor dicho



Yo mis movimientos los aprendí aquí xD


----------



## raslghul (15 Abr 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Pues mira, me ha dado por comparar con la CECA francesa y la nuestra sale perdiendo
> 
> La única moneda de plata que ha salido este año, la de Pardo Bazán cuesta 55+iva=66 EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM solo son 27 gramos (925) y valor facial de 10€ UNA LOCURA. Sin entrar a valorar lo bonita que es...
> 
> ...



Se muy poco de este tema pero algo he leido.
Si echas cuentas sobre la The laurel de plata, fíjate que son 0,900 es decir, estás pagando 1,234€/gr de plata.
Actualmente el spot está a 0,69€/gr. Si te fijas en el precio/gramo de una britania te sale aproximadamente a 0,84€/gr (premium incluido)

Es una diferencia que te va a costar décadas recuperar y no estoy contando los gastos de envío tanto para compra como para venta.

Por otro lado ¿quién te la va a comprar por 20€? 

¿Una frutería francesa en caso de Madmax?
Banque de France (¿hay sucursal en España o tienes que irte allá/enviar para hacer el canje?)
¿Has investigado si además de ser de curso legal es de curso forzoso y tiene poder liberatorio de la deuda?
El que te la compre por plata por ejemplo para fundir a lingote tiene que procesarla ya que no es 999 y eso te rebaja aún más el precio de venta.

Dentro de mi desconocimiento del tema y echando cuentas no lo veo rentable.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Abr 2021)

como va la cosita ?....


----------



## dmb001 (16 Abr 2021)

Me guío por el bono a 10 años, que está rebotando un 3.60% y en teoría, en contraposición el oro al final del día no debería subir mucho, veremos. Si se mantiene así y hoy no lo martillean la próxima semana podría enfilarse 1800$ están diciendo


----------



## L'omertá (16 Abr 2021)

Perdón, me confundí de post.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2021)

Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Siento joder el hilo, pero ver al oro +0.9% y la plata x 3, me motiva especialmente.


----------



## Perquesitore (21 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Siento joder el hilo, pero ver al oro +0.9% y la plata x 3, me motiva especialmente.



Ese +0.9 y ese x3 no lo veo yo...en que período??
Edito para comentar que ahora mismo está empinada, pero un x3???


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Ese +0.9 y ese x3 no lo veo yo...en que período??
> Edito para comentar que ahora mismo está empinada, pero un x3???



X 3 respecto al oro, que suele ser normalmente un X 2. +2.9 % ahora mismo.


Empiezo a oler ese ratio 1:1 y superar al oro. En décadas.

Vendan su oro y compren plata, que se quedan atrás. Ya luego podrán volver a tener más oro. Aprieten.


----------



## estanflacion (24 Abr 2021)

__





Redada plata 1Mayo - Versión española


A raíz del impulso de r/Wallstreetsilver el mayor inversor de metales lanzó la campaña, de un nuevo apretón de compras de plata durante 10 dias, desde el 1 de Mayo, e intentar que 100.000 personas compren de media 100 onzas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TradingMetales (3 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La plata tiene que revalorizarse, eso está claro.
> Pero que acabe desbancando al oro, eso ya es más dudoso.
> 
> La revalorización de la plata vendrá por su uso industrial, y para ello, primero tendrá que escasear.
> ...



oro +1.62% plata +4.52%. 

Y de seguir así, será sencillo cambiar a oro con algunas onzas de plata, aunque sea en plena campana. 

La plata es el dinero del pueblo, no lo olvides.


----------



## fff (7 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> oro +1.62% plata +4.52%.
> 
> Y de seguir así, será sencillo cambiar a oro con algunas onzas de plata, aunque sea en plena campana.
> 
> La plata es el dinero del pueblo, no lo olvides.



De los nobles, de los aristócratas (de los que saben)... el dinero del pueblo es el trueque


----------



## jkaza (7 May 2021)

A qué se debe la subida del oro si no ha subido el tipo de interés de los bonos?


----------



## dmb001 (7 May 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> A qué se debe la subida del oro si no ha subido el tipo de interés de los bonos?



Normalmente el oro sube cuando el bono baja y hoy éste está bajando de momento al 2.03%


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> A qué se debe la subida del oro si no ha subido el tipo de interés de los bonos?



Yo creo que en breve veremos una explosión del precio. Vamos a ver las cosas jodidas, inflación sin crecimiento económico. Solo un crecimiento nominal por la impresión de dinero sin límite.


----------



## dmb001 (8 May 2021)

También podría darse, según cuentan algunos expertos, una japonización de la economía usana ya que los mismos que imprimen compran deuda, manipulan metales, ponen el IPC que les da la gana... 

No esperemos alegremente ver el oro a 3 o 5 mil dólares oz por la inflación, que la mayor parte de los estímulos no va a los bolsillos de la gente, al contrario, lo que sí irá a las clases populares es la mayor parte de la carga fiscal, como es habitual.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Acabo de comprar tras un gran calentamiento de cabeza varios millones de shivas y de akitas, los perros no las nuevas monedas del futuro.

en cuanto mis compras valgan millones de euros podre con ellas comprar todo el oro que teneis todos los foreros, que tampoco debe de ser mucho la verdad............. 

Ademas me dara para el lambo, el barco y las putes, pero por si fuera poco le dare a @OBDC un sueldo para que grabe las orgias y las suba al foro para vuestro disfrute y tambien vuestra envidia insana.


----------



## Orooo (10 May 2021)

Por supuesto.

Aqui cada uno que se monte la pelicula que le de la gana, faltaria mas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Acabo de comprar tras un gran calentamiento de cabeza varios millones de shivas y de akitas, los perros no las nuevas monedas del futuro.
> 
> en cuanto mis compras valgan millones de euros podre con ellas comprar todo el oro que teneis todos los foreros, que tampoco debe de ser mucho la verdad.............
> 
> Ademas me dara para el lambo, el barco y las putes, pero por si fuera poco le dare a @OBDC un sueldo para que grabe las orgias y las suba al foro para vuestro disfrute y tambien vuestra envidia insana.



Quien le ha visto y quien le ve, ha perdido todo el punch de antaño. Despliega todas sus artes de trolleo y no saca ustec ni un par de miseras réplicas. En fin, que se le va a hacer, todo tiene su auge y su caída.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Quien le ha visto y quien le ve, ha perdido todo el punch de antaño. Despliega todas sus artes de trolleo y no saca ustec ni un par de miseras réplicas. En fin, que se le va a hacer, todo tiene su auge y su caída.



Es lunes, la gente esta trabajando, los remeros tienen eso que van a trabajar los lunes por la mañana.

El fin de semana siempre ha sido mejor para los follones.

Pero aqui no hay follon, es la realidad compre esa mierda anoche tras dos horas viendo como cojones hacerlo y seguramente ahora cuando mire el valor de mis millones de monedas ya habre ganado mas dinero mientras dormia que el que haya ido a remar esta mañana, asi estan las criptos.


Edito, efectivamente he ganado mas mientras dormia que el remero medio, le meti 220 euros a dos monedas guiado por la sabiduria de alguien del foro de criptos, hoy ya tengo 420 euros y subiendo, en poco tiempo sere ultra mega millonario, ni pisos, ni alquileres, ni pollas, criptos............


----------



## estupeharto (10 May 2021)

Son troleos sanos


----------



## protocolocon (12 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es lunes, la gente esta trabajando, los remeros tienen eso que van a trabajar los lunes por la mañana.
> 
> El fin de semana siempre ha sido mejor para los follones.
> 
> ...



Hombre si quieres ser millonario, con saltos de 200 eurillos lo veo harto complicado... Tendrás que meter más carne en el asador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Hombre si quieres ser millonario, con saltos de 200 eurillos lo veo harto complicado... Tendrás que meter más carne en el asador.



Quise meter unos 1200 euros que me habrian dado al dia siguiente mas o menos el sueldo de un remero medio.

Pero no pude, no tenia hecha la verificacion en el exchange desde donde tenia que mandar la pasta.

Ya para la siguiente vez sera.

En estos momentos ando viendo como cojones comprar otras monedillas de estas que han recomendado en el foro, me esta costando esto un dolor de cabeza, en fin haber si aprendo...........


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Quise meter unos 1200 euros que me habrian dado al dia siguiente mas o menos el sueldo de un remero medio.
> 
> Pero no pude, no tenia hecha la verificacion en el exchange desde donde tenia que mandar la pasta.
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, notrabajo, eres el típico perfil que puede ser empurado, saltando entre mierdas, buscando siempre cosas imposibles, y si ahora es DogeCoin, mañana será LOLCoin.

Perfil ludópata disfrazado de "inversor".

Estrategia, Cierta diversificación, estudio, y balanceos y cambios de una pequeña parte cada "X" cuatrimestres.

El que ha ganado dinero de verdad con las mierdacoins o bitcoins, llevan años y años y años holdeando, incluso en la ostia del COVID dónde ni dios daba un duro.

Y así con todo, dentro de que estadísticamente, por puro azar y casualidad, alguien haya entrado justo en el mejor momento en subidas verticales en un periodo corto de meses de tiempo, y eso pasa en todo, metales, acciones, cripto o su putamadreencolores.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, notrabajo, eres el típico perfil que puede ser empurado, saltando entre mierdas, buscando siempre cosas imposibles, y si ahora es DogeCoin, mañana será LOLCoin.
> 
> Perfil ludópata disfrazado de "inversor".
> 
> ...




Haber yo le meti a cinco o seis monedas que subieron por 10 yo solo cogi beneficios por 5, no fue ni suerte, fue que subieron todas las que estaban listadas en coinbase brutalmente, recogi benefio muy pronto por que podria haberle sacado mucho mas, pero bueno.............

Luego le meti a una que es la unica que estuve mirando y tenia mis fundamentos de por que iba a subir y subio brutalmente, en esta me habre sacado este año unos 20.000 euros de los cuales hacienda se cogera ahora su parte, pero bueno que no me quejo, la moneda es XRP me pusieron a parir en el foro cuando dije que habia que comprar de esto a muerte, ademas sigo teniendo de esta moneda.

En estos dias arto de ganar miserias con las monedas de coinbase y kraken empece a querer aprender a cmprar monedas que estan mas recien salidas que apenas valen nada por ejemplo entre ayer y hoy habre comprado mas de 150 millones de dogelones por menos de 140 euros que ya se han multiplicado, cogiendo monedas que estan en desarroyo puedo comprar millones por poco dinero.

Cuando estas monedas valgan pues no digo tampoco mucho, cuando valgan centimos ya no os estare escribiendo desde españa y subire videos con chortinas.

Ni ludopatia ni nada, me voy a forrar y los fundamentos son los mismos de los metales, si los metales suben por que mis monedas no ?? sirven para comer los metales ?? sirven para comer las criptos ?? si compro plata tengo mañana el doble de dinero, yo diria que no, en cambio con estas monedillas es que no paran de subir salvajemente.


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber yo le meti a cinco o seis monedas que subieron por 10 yo solo cogi beneficios por 5, no fue ni suerte, fue que subieron todas las que estaban listadas en coinbase brutalmente, recogi benefio muy pronto por que podria haberle sacado mucho mas, pero bueno.............
> 
> Luego le meti a una que es la unica que estuve mirando y tenia mis fundamentos de por que iba a subir y subio brutalmente, en esta me habre sacado este año unos 20.000 euros de los cuales hacienda se cogera ahora su parte, pero bueno que no me quejo, la moneda es XRP me pusieron a parir en el foro cuando dije que habia que comprar de esto a muerte, ademas sigo teniendo de esta moneda.
> 
> ...



El problema de no parar de subir salvajemente es que un dia no pararan de bajar salvajemente, y ahí el dilema, vender con pocas pérdidas, vender cuando se despeñen, o holdear y dios proveera.

Por experiencia, todo lo que veo por fundamentales en acciones que tienen que subir salvajemente....suben el 25% de mi objetivo....y la meten un meneo de 5 pares de cojones meses y meses para remover las ramas, y encima, en el peor momento posible, cuando todo va fatal y vendes, es cuando sube brutalmente a tu objetivo inicial.

Por ello, si todo sube según lo que tienes planeado, cuidado pues, algo traman, y no para bien.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El problema de no parar de subir salvajemente es que un dia no pararan de bajar salvajemente, y ahí el dilema, vender con pocas pérdidas, vender cuando se despeñen, o holdear y dios proveera.
> 
> Por experiencia, todo lo que veo por fundamentales en acciones que tienen que subir salvajemente....suben el 25% de mi objetivo....y la meten un meneo de 5 pares de cojones meses y meses para remover las ramas, y encima, en el peor momento posible, cuando todo va fatal y vendes, es cuando sube brutalmente a tu objetivo inicial.
> 
> Por ello, si todo sube según lo que tienes planeado, cuidado pues, algo traman, y no para bien.




Pero aqui el tema esta en no volverte loco

Si gano 20k esos 20k no vuelvo a tocarlos.

Lo he dicho en varios mensajes antes.

Si vuelvo a coger dinero para estas mierdas es dinero que he ganado de estas mierdas, solo arriesgue al principio, ahora no arriesgo nada, lo unico que arriesgo son todas estas horas que estoy echandole a todo esto, por ejemplo ahora me he tirado dos dias para poder comprar risk mas que por el follon de comprarlos por el follon mental que me provoca a mi el pensar que tengo que aprender a hacer todo eso.

Os acordais la primera vez que cogisteis una tele, una consola, un ordenador y empezasteis a ver lo complicado que era el teclado, el mando y luego es una gilipollez que se aprende en diez minutos, pues asi estoy yo con todo esto.


----------



## dmb001 (12 May 2021)

No sé si meter 200€ a la futuro cripto de El Corte Inglés o si esperar a que el Barça o Mercadona saquen la suya


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 656423




Es normal que los homosexuales que no habeis salido del armario esteis un poco con el ansia y tengais que recurrir a esas imagenes.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No sé si meter 200€ a la futuro cripto de El Corte Inglés o si esperar a que el Barça o Mercadona saquen la suya



Espere a la de Tesla, esa será un pelotazo de tal magnitud, que nadie tendrá que volver a trabajar nunca más. Serán ricoj hasta los que no la compren...


----------



## Azarias (17 May 2021)

1860 $...va para arriba...up,up,up.


----------



## FranMen (19 May 2021)

Up, up, up
Hold, hold
Algunos son gafes


----------



## ElMayoL (19 May 2021)

Se queda esto bastante limpio de criptoadeptos en momentos como este.


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Acabo de comprar tras un gran calentamiento de cabeza varios millones de shivas y de akitas, los perros no las nuevas monedas del futuro.
> 
> en cuanto mis compras valgan millones de euros podre con ellas comprar todo el oro que teneis todos los foreros, que tampoco debe de ser mucho la verdad.............
> 
> Ademas me dara para el lambo, el barco y las putes, pero por si fuera poco le dare a @OBDC un sueldo para que grabe las orgias y las suba al foro para vuestro disfrute y tambien vuestra envidia insana.



Encantado hago las pelis en una saga y les pondré de nombre:

"Cómo la cigarra se quedó con el esfuerzo de las hormigas y se lo gastó en putes, barcos y farina"


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Encantado hago las pelis en una saga y les pondré de nombre:
> 
> "Cómo la cigarra se quedó con el esfuerzo de las hormigas y se lo gastó en putes, barcos y farina"
> 
> ...




Pues estoy viendo como funcionan las criptos y es asi, les meten buenos bajones todo el mundo vendiendo como hijos de puta y cuando rebotan por que compran abajo las ballenas todos los pobreticos llorando y maldiciendo por haber vendido.

Eso y ver como entran ballenas en shitcoin de mierda recien sacadas y conforme la shitcoin esta bien inflada ver como la ballena sale de alli forrada, es un ciclo que nunca acaba.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 May 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Se queda esto bastante limpio de criptoadeptos en momentos como este.



A las criptos les queda cuerda, va a ser una noche interesante.


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A las criptos les queda cuerda, va a ser una noche interesante.



Mucha cuerda, es una perfecta herramienta para invitar a los gilipollas a donar su dinero a los que saben de que va el juego de los valores.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## estupeharto (20 May 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Se queda esto bastante limpio de criptoadeptos en momentos como este.



Están contando el dinero


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Oro nuevamente en caida,

Criptos nuevamente en subida.

Que poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 May 2021)

Pero que horas son estas de levantarse Maese Nostradamus. Lleva todo el día así, el oro lateral y el BTC subiendo a trompicones. Esto ya lo había visto ustec ¿No?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pero que horas son estas de levantarse Maese Nostradamus. Lleva todo el día así, el oro lateral y el BTC subiendo a trompicones. Esto ya lo había visto ustec ¿No?



Yo lo unico que veo es que anoche el dios del bitcoin me ayudo a ganar un paston en un evento que jamas habria podido pensar que pasara, curioso el mundo de mierda este de las criptomonedas.


----------



## cdametalero (20 May 2021)

Con quién habláis??? Ahh será por eso del ignore...


----------



## racional (20 May 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (21 May 2021)

racional dijo:


>



Pues me ha defraudado el amigo Rallo. Primero por equiparar dos activos que nada tienen que ver pese al marketing (aka propaganda) Bitcoñero. En segundo lugar porque la inflación es un componente catalizador de las subidas de los metales, pero no "EL" catalizador único.

La correlación histórica del Oro es con los Tipos Reales Negativos, es decir, Nominal-Inflación. Cuanto más negativo, mejor lo hace el Oro. Con la inflación por encima del 4 en EEUU, o la FED suelta los Bonos, o el Oro se disparará.

Por cierto, aquí lo explican (ya lo enlacé en el hilo de Oro y Plata Oficial) bastante mejor que Rallo:



Una curiosidad más. Por Internet están las Actas de la Fed de los años 70. Yo subí el enlace al Foro pero no lo encuentro. Si lo buscáis, seguro que lo encontrais. Es acojonante como estaban absolutamente vendidos, destrozados. Como cada intento de bajar los tipos lo tenían que deshacer en días porque la inflación estaba disparada. Todo ese periodo acabó con la primera subida parabólica del Oro.


----------



## Azarias (25 May 2021)

20:11 Horas.........1.900 $


----------



## Jose (26 May 2021)

Si tenéis dudas sobre si es buen momento para comprar/ vender oro. Preguntadle al Trader del oro por excelencia, el Dr. Pedro Solbes.


----------



## Porestar (26 May 2021)

50€/g


----------



## Pedrusco Filosofal (26 May 2021)

Información muy significativa.
Se acercan tiempos en los que se está buscando limpiar toda la artificialidad engañosa del mercado infame del oro papel.

Actualmente estan en revisión los derivados del oro (papel). El Comex en cuestión.
Si como apuntan,
se estaría intentando darles puerta (vía nuevos acuerdos de Basilea con el pretexto de asegurar la solvencia bancaría) se anticipa aquello que se habló aquí reiteradas veces, aparentemente se la ven venir con los riesgos sistémicos de contagio de caídas entre bancos (sustentados en aire, mentiras, y engaño) y limpiar la manipulación papelera sería lógico y sano.

Se vienen tiempos bien interesantes para el metal que no sea en papel.

Todo ésto impecablemente explicado en la primera hora del siguiente vídeo.
No tiene desperdicio...


----------



## dmb001 (26 May 2021)

Pedrusco Filosofal dijo:


> Información muy significativa.
> Se acercan tiempos en los que se está buscando limpiar toda la artificialidad engañosa del mercado infame del oro papel.
> 
> Actualmente estan en revisión los derivados del oro (papel). El Comex en cuestión.
> ...



Muy pedagógico el vídeo, pero lo realmente importante es que como dice esto no lo hacen por el bien del mercado, ni por los inversores particulares, etc, que ya somos mayorcitos y tenemos canas en los huevos, no somos más malpensados porque no entrenamos.

Aparte de la duda razonable de si lo implantarán o lo volverán a retrasar, me pregunto cuáles son los verdaderos motivos para que la banca (o parte de ella, por lo menos la relacionada con los MP) vuele por los aires y que sean los bancos centrales los que lleven a cabo el plan. ¿Querrán hacerse cargo los bancos centrales del negocio metalero directamente?

Tampoco tengo claro que el precio del oro se dispare hasta su valor real en relación al dólar ni de cerca. Creo que hay alguna variable oculta en todo esto que se nos escapa. La banca ha estado toda la vida manipulando valores ¿y ahora de golpe y porrazo hacen acto de contrición?


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que es para desconfiar, y no me extrañaría que en breve, después de ver tantas fuentes hablando de futuras y seguras subidas en los metales, Basilea y su puta madre, le pegaran un trallazo hacia abajo a todo lo que brille para desmoralizar a los adeptos y barrer pa casa todo lo que estos vendan hartos de esperar el día de la gran ascensión.
> 
> Con esta gentuza hace falta tener mucha sangre fría, y tener en cuenta que son los mismos tiburones que manejan los derivados, se conocen al dedillo el binomio miedo/avaricia, llevan desplumando a las gacelas unas cuantas décadas y hace tiempo que pienso que lo intentarán también ahora con los metales, es el momento ideal, nos han vendido miedo a morir, miedo a la escasez y a perder nuestros ahorros.
> 
> ...



Puede que acierte o no pero no es más que una forma de pensar, es sólo psicología:





Contrarian - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que es para desconfiar, y no me extrañaría que en breve, después de ver tantas fuentes hablando de futuras y seguras subidas en los metales, Basilea y su puta madre, le pegaran un trallazo hacia abajo a todo lo que brille para desmoralizar a los adeptos y barrer pa casa todo lo que estos vendan hartos de esperar el día de la gran ascensión.
> 
> Con esta gentuza hace falta tener mucha sangre fría, y tener en cuenta que son los mismos tiburones que manejan los derivados, se conocen al dedillo el binomio miedo/avaricia, llevan desplumando a las gacelas unas cuantas décadas y hace tiempo que pienso que lo intentarán también ahora con los metales, es el momento ideal, nos han vendido miedo a morir, miedo a la escasez y a perder nuestros ahorros.
> 
> ...




Ojala me equivoque ?? 

Cojones ni que tuvieras 70 kilos de oro, que igual los tienes............

Yo quiero rebajas, es curioso pero la paciencia que me falta en las criptos si la tengo con los metales, cuanto mas barato este mucho mejor.

Quiero volver a comprar cajas con kg de plata a menos de 600 euros y si es a menos de 500 mejor que mejor y si es posible quiero onzas de oro a menos de 1100 euros.

Tambien es posible que no tengas los 70 kg de oro si no 70 años de edad y sepas que luego no vas a poder disfrutar de la subida futura, por eso la impaciencia.


----------



## OBDC (27 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que es para desconfiar, y no me extrañaría que en breve, después de ver tantas fuentes hablando de futuras y seguras subidas en los metales, Basilea y su puta madre, le pegaran un trallazo hacia abajo a todo lo que brille para desmoralizar a los adeptos y barrer pa casa todo lo que estos vendan hartos de esperar el día de la gran ascensión.
> 
> Con esta gentuza hace falta tener mucha sangre fría, y tener en cuenta que son los mismos tiburones que manejan los derivados, se conocen al dedillo el binomio miedo/avaricia, llevan desplumando a las gacelas unas cuantas décadas y hace tiempo que pienso que lo intentarán también ahora con los metales, es el momento ideal, nos han vendido miedo a morir, miedo a la escasez y a perder nuestros ahorros.
> 
> ...



Pues va a ser la primera vez que comulgar contigo.....ten cuidado que te vas contagiando de hiperrealismo y abandonando los mundos de yupi.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Kubatronik (28 May 2021)

Cada vez más se escucha a gestores "mainstream" hablar del incremento de inflación más allá del previsto por la FED, y salida de los bonos. Se puede estar formando la tormenta perfecta para que el dinero conservador vaya hacia el oro. Hay tanta pasta en circulación en acciones y bonos, que un poco de dinero que fluya hacia el oro puede hacer que suba en vertical.

PD: tengo el 25% de ahorros en oro y plata


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (1 Jun 2021)

Detecto falta de stock en monedas de oro en proveedores alemanes.


----------



## dmb001 (1 Jun 2021)

Nunca subirá tanto como la luz en España.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Detecto falta de stock en monedas de oro en proveedores alemanes.



En uk hasta la royal mint ha parado de hacer algunas monedas


----------



## Sin_Casa (2 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Detecto falta de stock en monedas de oro en proveedores alemanes.





Cipotecon dijo:


> En uk hasta la royal mint ha parado de hacer algunas monedas



yo venia a preguntar decir lo mismo, todas las web que suelo mirar y conozco hay falta de muchas monedas, por ejemplo koala 2021 de plata agotado y onzas de oro igual....


----------



## dmb001 (3 Jun 2021)

Algún experto que nos ilumine sobre lo que está pasando hoy?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Algún experto que nos ilumine sobre lo que está pasando hoy?



Nada, que me lo están preparando para la nueva Hold eagle type II. No se preocupe, en cuanto la compre, pego un telefonazo y lo vuelven a subir.

Pd: Uy, Hold, en que estaría yo pensando


----------



## dmb001 (3 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Nada, que me lo están preparando para la nueva Hold eagle type II. No se preocupe, en cuanto la compre, pego un telefonazo y lo vuelven a subir.
> 
> Pd: Uy, Hold, en que estaría yo pensando



Pero si esa eagle está discapacitada, no la compre ni harto de vino.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Pero si esa eagle está discapacitada, no la compre ni harto de vino.



¿Y eso?


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Pero si esa eagle está discapacitada, no la compre ni harto de vino.



Precisamente por eso vale más, hoy en día eso se valora como especialmente. Si la hubiesen hecho tuerta o coja habría tenido un éxito espectacular


----------



## frankie83 (5 Jun 2021)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Cada vez más se escucha a gestores "mainstream" hablar del incremento de inflación más allá del previsto por la FED, y salida de los bonos. Se puede estar formando la tormenta perfecta para que el dinero conservador vaya hacia el oro. Hay tanta pasta en circulación en acciones y bonos, que un poco de dinero que fluya hacia el oro puede hacer que suba en vertical.
> 
> PD: tengo el 25% de ahorros en oro y plata



Pues yo no lo contaría tan en alto.
Además.. vaya porcentaje no? A priori hasta hace poco se aconsejaba no más del 5 por aquí. Como cambian los tiempos eh?


----------



## Kubatronik (5 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues yo no lo contaría tan en alto.
> Además.. vaya porcentaje no? A priori hasta hace poco se aconsejaba no más del 5 por aquí. Como cambian los tiempos eh?



No sé por qué no puedo decirlo, cada uno hace lo que le sale de los huevos y no estoy dando consejos a nadie. La bolsa me parece muy cara ahora, seguramente baje mi % en metales al 10% si la bolsa se la pega más de un 30%.

Que cada uno escoja los % que quiera, no es lo mismo tener 30 años que 70 (cada activo tiene una rentabilidad y una volatilidad diferente), y cada uno tiene un objetivo diferente.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Jun 2021)

Kubatronik dijo:


> No sé por qué no puedo decirlo, cada uno hace lo que le sale de los huevos y no estoy dando consejos a nadie. La bolsa me parece muy cara ahora, seguramente baje mi % en metales al 10% si la bolsa se la pega más de un 30%.
> 
> Que cada uno escoja los % que quiera, no es lo mismo tener 30 años que 70 (cada activo tiene una rentabilidad y una volatilidad diferente), y cada uno tiene un objetivo diferente.



Nunca es buena idea decir lo que tiene uno, básicamente por los amigos de lo ajeno. Son bastante creativos cuando se lo proponen.


----------



## Kubatronik (12 Jun 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Nunca es buena idea decir lo que tiene uno, básicamente por los amigos de lo ajeno. Son bastante creativos cuando se lo proponen.



Macho, aquí hay gente con mucho más que yo y lo han dicho sin problemas. Ya pueden buscar mi IP.


----------



## Azarias (14 Jun 2021)

A que es debido esta bajada del oro en estos días...yo no entender


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Jun 2021)

Estando cómo estamos... ¿no os parece que el oro y plata están demasiado bajos?

¿Esperáis una subida brusca o lenta?

¿de cuánto tiempo estamos hablando?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (16 Jun 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Estando cómo estamos... ¿no os parece que el oro y plata están demasiado bajos?
> 
> ¿Esperáis una subida brusca o lenta?
> 
> ¿de cuánto tiempo estamos hablando?



En el hilo Oro y Plata Post Oficial en las últimas páginas se están diciendo cosas muy interesantes que quizá te sirvan para hacerte una idea de lo que puede venir. Pero nadie tiene una bola de cristal.


----------



## Porestar (16 Jun 2021)

WTF pero qué forma de despeñarse.

@Notrabajo34


----------



## dmb001 (16 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> WTF pero qué forma de despeñarse.
> 
> @Notrabajo34



No falla, suben los bonos usanos a 10 años más del 5%

Han anunciado papelitos para todos al 0% dos años más y el bono se dispara, a la inflación que la den por culo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> WTF pero qué forma de despeñarse.
> 
> @Notrabajo34




Si llevo ya mas de un año avisando, que no hay que comprar, que esto lo van a bajar si o si, que estas subidas son artificiales y el unico sentido que tienen es el de forrarse los de las tiendas y alguno que otro mas.

Pero nada pocos insultos he recibido por esto..........

El otro dia compre dos onzas a un muchacho del foro, las compre por que soy un vicioso igual que muchos del foro y tras casi dos años sin comprar oro a uno le pueden las ansias.

Las compre tambien por que me venian casi de regalo de beneficios de las shitcoins, pero en el fondo sabia que estaba haciendo mal y que esto al final acabaria bajando bastante.

Todos los joyeros que conozco me han ido avisando, no compres salvo que un dia quieras un capricho que los que compren van a palmar pasta, que esto vuelve a bajar mucho en cuanto todo vuelva a la calma, 40 veces he escrito esto en el foro.

Pues nada haber si sigue la cosa que a mi me interesa mucho muchisimo que oro y plata se desplomen, mas que nada por que asi puedo comprar y acumular para el siguiente ciclo de subida, parecido a lo de las criptos, ojala se vayan a la mierda todas y si hay una nueva subida en un futuro me pille bien cargado.

Pues anda que no me traia putas bolsas con kg de plata a precio de saldo de convenciones y historias de estas antes de la pandemia.

La cosa acababa siempre igual, bolsa esparramada en la mesa del salon, mama coge lo que te guste y mira bien con calma que cuando la meta en el zulo donde va a ir todo eso escondido ya no vuelvo a sacarla, madre mirando con ilusion aquello, la verdad es que salian cosas muy bonitas algunas veces...... conforme acababa todo a la bolsa y a esconderlo donde pillara.

Antes de la crisis mande casi todo esto a refinar y me salieron mis buenos kg de granalla, estuve esplicandolo por el foro, una puta triunfada, dos locales me compre en agosto, entre que los metales subieron salvajemente y que habia gente asustada vendiendo cosas a buen precio, me salieron los dos locales regalados.

Una vez me venia en una de estas bolsas una pila de cositas pequeñas como de adorno yo pensaba que eran parte de una pulsera rota, lo aparte en la mesa con la idea de meterlo con la porqueria, mi madre alli mirando aquello con el brillo en los ojos....... que pasa eso no me lo das, quieres venderlo por ai no ??? claro claro es normal............ 

Digo pero si es chatarra, es de alguna pulsera rota, para que te voy a dar esa porqueria............ eran pandoras que valian un pastizal, yo ni puta idea tenia........... menudo timazo si al peso no pagaria ni 2 euros por la que mas pesara, posiblemente mucho menos.

A una prima que se porto bastante bien con mi madre en sus ultimos dias le lleve las cosicas estas, que tuviera algo de recuerdo de su tia.


En fin que se me ha ido la cabeza, es que es lo que me viene con aquellos bolsones de plata, yo inspeccionando por encima lo que habia en ellos y mi madre mirando haber si habia algo que le gustara, generalmente algun broche, pulsera, collar viejo con mucho trabajo de elaboracion de algun artesando, haber si vuelven esos tiempos y podemos volver a cargar bolsas de plata a saldo, no entiendo el que se enfade por no querer que vuelvan esos tiempos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Parece que están preparando el terreno para las subidas a partir del 28 de Junio, pegan el tirón hacia abajo para luego promediar con la subida que todos esperan.
> 
> De momento (en 3 días) un -2,7% tanto en oro como en plata.
> 
> Viendo lo degenerado que anda el mundo en todos los ámbitos, no me extrañaría que el tema de Basilea III quedara en nada a partir del 28 Junio.




Lo del basilea llevan años diciendo que si y luego es que no, esta vez a mi me tenian indeciso, pensaba que igual esta vez si era la buena.

Cuando mas dure esto mejor, asi podemos cargar a precio de saldo.

Pero una cosa siempre pienso, cargando a precios de saldo al final siempre algo podremos sacar si vendemos cuando lleguen momentos de subida pero posiblemente al final nada sea como pensamos y ni oro, ni plata, ni criptos ni su puta madre, ya inventaran otra cosa que nadie en estos momentos ni podamos pensar.


----------



## Porestar (17 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo del basilea llevan años diciendo que si y luego es que no, esta vez a mi me tenian indeciso, pensaba que igual esta vez si era la buena.
> 
> Cuando mas dure esto mejor, asi podemos cargar a precio de saldo.
> 
> Pero una cosa siempre pienso, cargando a precios de saldo al final siempre algo podremos sacar si vendemos cuando lleguen momentos de subida pero posiblemente al final nada sea como pensamos y ni oro, ni plata, ni criptos ni su puta madre, ya inventaran otra cosa que nadie en estos momentos ni podamos pensar



Y sigue en picado. Ya pueden decir en Basilea que el oro cura el cáncer porque si no...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jun 2021)

Pero es que es lo normal, el que quiera acumular le interesa que eso se vaya a bajo del todo, yo recuerdo la ultima vez con la crisis del 2008 que subio muchisimo y luego tengo el recuerdo de haber ido de fiesta a los sanfermines con unos amigos y quedarme a la vuelta en madrid por que queria comprar y en mi ciudad no hay sitios donde hacerlo sin que te claven.

Al final compre en la calle atocha en montura y cadera era un piso protegido con mampara de cristal donde el trato era buenisimo, luego compre varias veces mas alli en mis visitas a madrid, aunque esto fuera hace poco por aquellos dias no habia tanto sitio donde poder comprar a buen precio, el sobrespot que habia era una puta salvajada.

Estuve un dia entero buscando y al final en una tienda de herramientas de la calle montera me dieron esta direccion y alli que fui, buena gente, gente que se dedidcaba a esto de varias generaciones.

El caso es que compre oro alli con la bajada gorda que tuvo despues del subidon brutal y lo compre por debajo de los 40 euros el gramo, unas semanas antes habia estado mas o menos como en los precios de ahora.


----------



## protocolocon (17 Jun 2021)

Os recuerdo que lo que decís que se despeña, que baja... es la cotización del oro papel. Ese que según Basilea III, el día 28 de junio si no me equivoco, contablemente será diferente (peor) que tener oro físico. Si recordáis la ley de Gresham está claro cuál vendería y cuál no de tener las 2 cosas. Y de tener sólo oro papel, tembién puedes tener dudas de que el riesgo de contrapartida no se incremente desde ahora...

El año pasado también la plata bajó a los infiernos pero no había forma de comprar plata física a spot. Es lo mismo...


----------



## FranMen (18 Jun 2021)

Mañana otro día interesante, día de vencimientos:








Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## Tolagu (18 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No falla, suben los bonos usanos a 10 años más del 5%
> 
> Han anunciado papelitos para todos al 0% dos años más y el bono se dispara, a la inflación que la den por culo



El Bono sube en precio porque lo están comprando a saco, la Fed y esta semana los mercados. Y desde las nuevas "palabritas" de Powell, la gente se pone nerviosa y busca refugio. Lo cojonudo no es que suban (al final el mercado buscará subir el rendimiento y caerán en precio), sino que han caído los metales, las cryptos, El Dow y el SP y...... joder, sube el Nasdaq. Es de locos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Jun 2021)

A ver que yo me entere... con el dolar están haciendo esto:




¿y el oro no sólo no sube sino que baja?


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Parece que están preparando el terreno para las subidas a partir del 28 de Junio, pegan el tirón hacia abajo para luego promediar con la subida que todos esperan.
> 
> De momento (en 3 días) un -2,7% tanto en oro como en plata.
> 
> Viendo lo degenerado que anda el mundo en todos los ámbitos, no me extrañaría que el tema de Basilea III quedara en nada a partir del 28 Junio.



creo que han postpuesto los requisitos para finales de año


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Se dedican a hacer lo mismo que cualquier gañán haría jugando en la ruleta de un casino, cuanto más van perdiendo, más apuestan en la mesa.
> 
> Ruina garantizada.
> 
> ...



Es la estrategia MARTINGALA


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jun 2021)

Bolsa bajando, oro bajando, criptos desplomándose a los infiernos....


----------



## Dhalsim (22 Jun 2021)

no os preocupeis enseguida llega fin de mes y con ello salarios rentas y demases. Mejor comprar baratito si vas a largo


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bolsa bajando, oro bajando, criptos desplomándose a los infiernos....



Es lo que da cierta tranquilidad.


----------



## element (1 Jul 2021)

Hasta ahora sólo he comprado alguna moneda de poco valor en filatelia.


¿Pero alguien tiene experiencia comprando oro en cantidades importantes?

Y si lo compras online ¿ como te lo envían a casa?

Yo no lo voy a hacer, pero imaginemos que alguien compra € 50k en degussa online para guardar en una caja de depósito del banco. ¿Cómo va eso? ¿Te lo llevan directamente al banco o te lo traen a casa con un furgón blindado y tienes que ir con todos tus primos al banco a guardarlo?


----------



## element (1 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Menuda película os montáis, y jamas se guarda en un banco, si no te quieres quedar sin nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que te pueda suceder algo así si compras oro como inversión de forma legal y con todo en regla.


----------



## dmb001 (1 Jul 2021)

element dijo:


> Hasta ahora sólo he comprado alguna moneda de poco valor en filatelia.
> 
> 
> ¿Pero alguien tiene experiencia comprando oro en cantidades importantes?
> ...



Tener una caja fuerte en un banco es la mejor forma de perder su contenido al menor problema que tengas con Hacienda.


----------



## 34Pepe (1 Jul 2021)

Dejo aquí también mi teoría burbujera...

Rusia acapara y anuncia inversión de sus beneficios de petróleo (20%), Turquía abre cuentas nominadas en oro y compra todo lo que encuentra a pesar de que cae la lira turca y tienen los intereses al 18%. Praga abre cajeros automáticos en oro al portador en un centro comercial....por otro lado El Salvador acepta el Bitcoin....

Nos pensamos que son medidas inconexas? Los experimentos se hacen con gaseosa, por ello el BIS va planteando medidas dispares en cada país para chequear "ensayo/error" lo que pueda pasar si implementan unas u otras

Pero qué estrategia tiene el BIS respecto al oro?

Sabemos que han decidido acabar con el oro papel. Desde ya los bancos bullion deben acabar con sus derivados, tienen hasta final de año, UK un poco más para ello

OK, pero por qué sólo con el oro papel? por qué no acabar con el cobre papel, maiz papel, niquel papel?

La respuesta no la sé. Pero puestos a imaginar vamos a pensar en la descentralización de las monedas fiat y a la irrupción de las criptomonedas respaldadas por algún valor tangible

Al principio me costaba entender lo de los tokens.....ahora me lo explico como si fueran las acciones de una empresa, un token de una cripto será como una acción aceptada como dinero en los intercambios. Nos dirigimos a un mercado de miles de criptos y tokens que valdrán lo que valga el valor que la respalda.

Quieres crear una cripto respaldada, pues REPSOL vale X, lo dividimos entre 100 tokens y sale al mercado la cripto con 100 tokens. Tendrá más aceptación o menor que otras, Amazón, Google, FB, Tesla......Tu eligirás qué moneda quieres usar y comprar para operar y habrá altibajos en cada una, pero vamos a una era con miles de monedas a elegir, desde Corticoles a vales descuento DIA, donde los bancos centrales perderán todo su poder........excepto si crean su cripto respaldada en.......ORO!!!!

Las reservas de oro de cada país no las tiene el país en cuestión, las tiene su Banco Central!!!

El oro es el valor tangible por antonomasia. Ninguna cripto podría desbancarla. El BIS seguiría con las riendas, en menor medida, pero compensando la pérdida de valor de los derivados ficticios con valor real. Para ello se han de valorar las cantidades FÍSICAS existentes en el mundo y se dividirían en tokens

Para ello hay que crear un precio REAL del oro, cosa imposible con la circulación de oro papel que lo desvirtúa. Se comenta que cada día se vende tanto oro papel como toneladas de oro se extraen en un año.....y así día tras día, año tras año. Los derivados no dejan subir el precio físico!!

No puede ser que 1 bitcoin valga 37.000€ y una onza de oro luche por no perder los 1.600$. Es incomprensible a todas luces, es pura manipulación.

Puesta en marcha de Basilea lll, ahora baja el oro, los bullions y actores estaban cortos y tiran los precios, los que tienen futuros lo reclaman a la finalización del contrato, veíamos como subía el precio en subida libre hasta mayo, cuando seguramente los bancos centrales han prestado su oro a los cortos para que puedan ajustar sus asientos contables. A raíz de ello en junio ha caído el precio.....se va a retirar el oro papel "ordenadamente" sin que se dispare el precio del oro físico

Serán los cagaplayas los hombres más ricos del mundo? los indús son los tenedores de oro físico más numerosos del mundo

Tendremos que dejar la cadena y la medallita de la comunión en casa, será nuestra jubilación


----------



## element (1 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esta gente pregunta después, y no creo que quieras pasar por eso, lo hayas comprado legalmente o no. Y como haya una “pandemia” y los bancos estén cerrado y necesites sacar algo, date por jodido. Oh wait….



El dinero que depositas en el banco es un préstamo, si el banco se declara insolvente te puedes quedar sin él y dependerás del Fondo de Garantías para recuperarlo.

Pero lo que tienes bajo su custodia (acciones, cajas de seguridad, etc.) es tuyo y aunque quiebre el banco deben devolvértelo, otra cosa sería apropiación ilegal.

Yo tengo entendido que lo recomendado para grandes cantidades es tenerlo en el banco.




dmb001 dijo:


> Tener una caja fuerte en un banco es la mejor forma de perder su contenido al menor problema que tengas con Hacienda.



Si una cosa tengo clara es que no quiero tener ningún problema con hacienda. Para mi es absolutamente prioritario tenerlo todo correctamente.

Naturalmente meter cosas no declaradas en una caja de seguridad del banco es equivocado. Pero jamás haría algo así.

Para mi si está todo declarado y justificado, por eso no veo el problema.

Y personalmente soy de las personas que siempre lo tienen todo 100% correcto, más que nada para no tener que andar jugando al escondite y con miedos innecesarios. No me sale a cuenta jugar a eso.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Jul 2021)

element dijo:


> El dinero que depositas en el banco es un préstamo, si el banco se declara insolvente te puedes quedar sin él y dependerás del Fondo de Garantías para recuperarlo.
> 
> Pero lo que tienes bajo su custodia (acciones, cajas de seguridad, etc.) es tuyo y aunque quiebre el banco deben devolvértelo, otra cosa sería apropiación ilegal.
> 
> ...



Claro, porque eso de saquear las cajas fuertes de los bancos no se ha hecho nunca, ¿el oro que desapareció del banco de España se evaporó por arte de magia?


----------



## dmb001 (1 Jul 2021)

element dijo:


> El dinero que depositas en el banco es un préstamo, si el banco se declara insolvente te puedes quedar sin él y dependerás del Fondo de Garantías para recuperarlo.
> 
> Pero lo que tienes bajo su custodia (acciones, cajas de seguridad, etc.) es tuyo y aunque quiebre el banco deben devolvértelo, otra cosa sería apropiación ilegal.
> 
> ...



Nadie quiere tener ningún problema con Hacienda, pero es que eso no depende de uno muchas veces. La vida da muchas vueltas y nunca sabes lo que pasará, te pueden embargar por un divorcio, un accidente de coche, un aval, que la deuda de tu país sea impagable, etc. 

Yo también soy de los que les gusta pagar sus impuestos y a dormir a pierna suelta, pero un accidente, el azar, eso no depende de nosotros.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Jul 2021)

Alucino con la inocencia de la gente jajaja.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Menuda película os montáis, y jamas se guarda en un banco, si no te quieres quedar sin nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto, hay que guardarlo directamente con los croatas que son los mejores cuidando los tesoros.
Aquí dejo el contacto, por si a alguno le es útil.









Nueva oleada de robos en viviendas del centro de Valencia


Los ladrones entran en algunas casas sin forzar la puerta y ya son diez denuncias desde el día de Nochebuena | Los vecinos crean un grupo de Telegram para prevenir delit




www.lasprovincias.es





Asegurarse primero que el de la mensajería sea primo de un croata así la seguridad es absoluta.

En el banco Hacienda puede hecharle mano, así que no queda otra solución que los croatas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Angelillo23 (1 Jul 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Nadie quiere tener ningún problema con Hacienda, pero es que eso no depende de uno muchas veces. La vida da muchas vueltas y nunca sabes lo que pasará, te pueden embargar por un divorcio, un accidente de coche, un aval, que la deuda de tu país sea impagable, etc.
> 
> Yo también soy de los que les gusta pagar sus impuestos y a dormir a pierna suelta, pero un accidente, el azar, eso no depende de nosotros.



Puedes tener jaleo porque tu gestor la ha cagado en la declaración, y que se den cuenta a los 3 años y te pongan una sanción que no te esperes. 
Puedes tener jaleo porque no estés al tanto de todos los atracos impuestos no solo de la hacienda estatal, sino de la autonómica.
Puedes tener jaleo, como me pasó a mi, porque no se cómo, alguien había dado mis datos como que había causado un siniestro , en la comunidad Valenciana, en pleno confinamiento, yo residente en Andalucía.

Y así mil cosas. No pasa nada hasta que pasa. Lo bueno es que aprendes


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jul 2021)

Rajoy lo explicaría más o menos así:
Las cajassh de los bancos son segurassh, hasta que dejan de serlo,....o no...
Los banqueros son gente que hacen cosassh.


----------



## Humim (2 Jul 2021)

Voy a hinbertir en oro y plata, voy a hacerme rico lo han dicho unos que saben mucho .


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Jul 2021)

Humim dijo:


> Voy a hinbertir en oro y plata, voy a hacerme rico lo han dicho unos que saben mucho .



620 mensajes desde 2012... A saber quién serás...


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Jul 2021)

Humim dijo:


> Voy a hinbertir en oro y plata, voy a hacerme rico lo han dicho unos que saben mucho .



Se dice horo, ignorante.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2021)

El oro prosigue su rentabilidad negativa en un año.
Si le sumas la inflación "oficial" más la depreciación, se deja casi un 5% 
Vaya ostia.

Si le sumas la inflación real más la depreciación, se deja casi un 10% vs 2020.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pregúntale entonces a Putin qué cojones hace comprando plata y oro a toneladas.
> 
> Y de paso le comentas esto mismo a él.
> 
> Este video ya se posteó la semana pasada, échale un vistazo y luego comentas.




Se ve que tienes el ano escocido y te pica mucho 

Chico, que yo no tengo la culpa de la ostia del 10% del oro en este último año y que tu Patrimonio resulte en pérdidas de un 10% este año.
No lo pagues conmigo campeón! 

Por otro lado, a mí lo que haga un estado centralizado como Rusia, pues me importa poco.
Yo hago justo lo contrario de lo que pregona el Banco Central, y no me puede ir mejor.

Suerte con el escozor.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Huy, hace tiempo que no pasaba por este hilo y veo que se saludan los anos.
Mi ano os saluda a todos también!
Como vais los metaleros con la plata? Ya hicieron ricos a los que vendieron y ahora a holdear de forma forzosa para no perder o qué? Del oro no voy a hablar porque seguro que como está cayendo estáis comprando más y más.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Mk3 (19 Jul 2021)

bueno, falta el romanillo

aparecerá en breve también...


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Por si acaso...*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 717506



Hombre, cítalo así se entera que lo extrañas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Membroza (19 Jul 2021)

ByteTree fair gold price

No he pasado por aquí en mucho tiempo, pero dejo la web de arriba. Muy buena para ver si se está sobrepagando por el oro o no.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Jul 2021)

No se si hay hilo mejor para comentar mi reciente experiencia en la compra de lingotes de 100gr en bullionvault.
Si alguno tiene la misma feliz idea que sepa que debera enfrentarse a la aduana.
Una vez realizado el pedido, bullionvault me informa que desde el 1 de enero los envios desde uk estan sujetos a aduanas y que en ocasiones se cobra el iva de forma incorrecta.
Despues de enviar el metal me llaman de aduanas fedex para pedirme mi email y decirme que deben calcular el pago del iva. Le informo de que es oro de inversion y no esta sujeto a impuestos. 
Me envian email pidiendo informacion sobre el metal para certificar que es de inversion y exento.
Envio pantallazo de la informacion que aparece en bullionvault.
Envian otro email para que rellene un formulario. Informan de que me cobraran el almacenamiento y que si no envio la informacion en 5 dias devuelven el paquete.
Sigo a la espera de mas noticias, pero me da la impresion de que me estan haciendo el lio y de que no me voy a ir de rositas.
Seguire informando sobre la resolucion de la compra. En bullionvault ya me han dicho que ademas de los gastos me cobrarian tambien la devolucion si se da el caso


----------



## raslghul (22 Jul 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No se si hay hilo mejor para comentar mi reciente experiencia en la compra de lingotes de 100gr en bullionvault.
> Si alguno tiene la misma feliz idea que sepa que debera enfrentarse a la aduana.
> Una vez realizado el pedido, bullionvault me informa que desde el 1 de enero los envios desde uk estan sujetos a aduanas y que en ocasiones se cobra el iva de forma incorrecta.
> Despues de enviar el metal me llaman de aduanas fedex para pedirme mi email y decirme que deben calcular el pago del iva. Le informo de que es oro de inversion y no esta sujeto a impuestos.
> ...



Que putada, a ver si no te putean demasiado.

No es mi caso BullionVault, estudié esa opción pero no me encajaba para poco capital y por motivación (MadMax).

Lo que sí que tengo es whisky en otro proyecto de Paul Tustain (el mismo tío de Bullion Vault)
y no había descartado pedir unas cuantas botellas pasados unos años.
por lo que cuentas veo que va a ser mejor ir allí y bebérmelo...









Comprar barricas de Whisky como inversión a LP: Whisky Invest Direct


He rebuscado en Burbuja y no veo referencias a este tipo de inversión, quizás porque nadie lo ve interesante. Desde luego, al no ser un mercado muy regulado realmente tiene más riesgo que las acciones. Os cuento. Se trata básicamente de adquirir propiedad sobre litros de alcohol en maduración...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OBDC (23 Jul 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No se si hay hilo mejor para comentar mi reciente experiencia en la compra de lingotes de 100gr en bullionvault.
> Si alguno tiene la misma feliz idea que sepa que debera enfrentarse a la aduana.
> Una vez realizado el pedido, bullionvault me informa que desde el 1 de enero los envios desde uk estan sujetos a aduanas y que en ocasiones se cobra el iva de forma incorrecta.
> Despues de enviar el metal me llaman de aduanas fedex para pedirme mi email y decirme que deben calcular el pago del iva. Le informo de que es oro de inversion y no esta sujeto a impuestos.
> ...



No te voy a trolear porque no disfruto con la desgracia ajena, pero que sepas que me sentí tentado.
Que haya suerte y termine todo bien.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No te voy a trolear porque no disfruto con la desgracia ajena, pero que sepas que me sentí tentado.
> Que haya suerte y termine todo bien.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Hoy me han enviado un correo diciendo que ya esta solucionado y viene de camino.
No deja claro si tendra algun coste ya que dice que en caso de ser asi vendra en una factura con el pedido. Pero queda exento de iva que es lo importante.

Edito para concluir la experiencia:
Ha llegado hoy sin factura ni gasto adicional alguno. Asi que a parte de las molestias todo ha ido bien.
Como anecdota el repartidor de fedex ha dejado el sobre en el suelo del portal cuando le he dicho por el telefonillo que salia. Asi que no lo he visto ni he firmado ni dado dni. Pensaba que se asegurarian mas de que se entregaba en mano al destinatario.


----------



## racional (3 Ago 2021)

En este foro llevais confiando en eso hace 1 década, y luego nada cambia.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> En este foro llevais confiando en eso hace 1 década, y luego nada cambia.



Este subforo tendría que llamarse Disneylandia. Es un mundo de ilusión y buenas intenciones.
Lamento decirte que si sigues por ese camino de incredulidad te bloqueará el Pato Donald y Tribilín.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (3 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Este subforo tendría que llamarse Disneylandia. Es un mundo de ilusión y buenas intenciones.
> Lamento decirte que si sigues por ese camino de incredulidad te bloqueará el Pato Donald y Tribilín.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Hombre, al oro no le ha ido muy mal en las últimas décadas. Y esto no es fantasía, es realidad.


----------



## Orooo (3 Ago 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Hombre, al oro no le ha ido muy mal en las últimas décadas. Y esto no es fantasía, es realidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 732263



Da igual, el te enseñara otro grafico del primer dia que salio el Bitcoin o uno de amazon de cuando el calvo ese vendia y repartia consoladores de goma en su barrio.
O del numero premiado de la ultima loteria.


----------



## racional (3 Ago 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Hombre, al oro no le ha ido muy mal en las últimas décadas. Y esto no es fantasía, es realidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 732263



Toda una vida para un 484% ...

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (3 Ago 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Hombre, al oro no le ha ido muy mal en las últimas décadas. Y esto no es fantasía, es realidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 732263



Toda una vida para un 484%. Así pocos ricos va a crear el oro.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (3 Ago 2021)

Racional el "por ti" cambialo por "el oro" y escucha


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Toda una vida para un 484% ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk





racional dijo:


> Toda una vida para un 484%. Así pocos ricos va a crear el oro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Desde el cariño y el respeto. Amuéblese un poco la cabeza, Al parecer, ahí dentro hay tanto espacio vacío que tiene ustec eco.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ago 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Hombre, al oro no le ha ido muy mal en las últimas décadas. Y esto no es fantasía, es realidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 732263



Considerando si entraste en el 2001 o en el 2011?
Bueno, tu sabes bien la pérdida de valor de las inversiones en oro considerando la inflación acumulada, y ya ni hablar si sumas el 20% mínimo de pérdida sistémica si necesitas monetizar.
Te recomiendo el canal Disney de pago, pierdes menos y genera más ilusión.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (4 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Toda una vida para un 484%. Así pocos ricos va a crear el oro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Es lo máximo que les da su razonamiento para gestionar sus ahorrillos. Bueno, en realidad para hacer que otros gestionen sus ahorrillos porque seguro que con sus beneficios en ventas los meterán en otras cosas.
Sólo con contrastar en ese mismo periodo la inflación ya me cuentas la riqueza que generaron.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ago 2021)

Pero si es tan sencillo como no comprar y punto. 
Para pelotazos la bonoloto, que me los quitan de las manos.
No comprar porque no te va y estar matraqueando en un foro de metales es decir a voces que eres un quiero y no puedo, un perro del hortelano, un acomplejado que necesita aprobación o justificación ante los demás, un parguelas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Ago 2021)

ONCBC, el enterao.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2021)

Vamos a ver el oro no es lo mas si quieres ganar dinero y eso a poco que se piense no hace falta dar muchas vueltas.

En los años 90 pocos mis padres compraron en otra cirisis que tuvimos un casoplon por unos 10 millones de las antiguas pesetas, por la misma zona se vendieron otras las feas por el ridiculo precio de 4 millones de pesetas, se vendieron por el mismo sitio cocheras a medio millon de pesetas, se vendio mucho activo vaya.

En epoca de burbuja llegaron a pagarse de 350.000 a 600.000 que creo que fue el record por estas mismas casas, las cocheras se vendian por entre 35000 y 65000 euros, la verdad es que las cocheras volaban en cuanto habia alguna y las casas en cuanto se ponian en el segmento mas bajo es decir los 350.000 tambien volaban.

En la actualidad esas cocheras deben estar sobre los 25000 euros y las casas sobre los 250.000 euros.

No creo que habiendo comprado oro en lugar de estos activos la gente que compro hiciera mejor negocio.

LLegue a preguntar a mis padres por que no habian comprado mas cosas de lo que compraron o mas casas, me dijeron que no tenian ni idea de que iban a subir tanto y que ademas en esos dias tanto 4 como 10 millones de pesetas eran mucho dinero, no tenian ni idea del palo que nos iban a dar luego con los euros, eso si que fue una puta hiperinflaccion.

Joder pero si antes ibas con 1000 pesetas en el bolsillo y te pones a pensar y comprabas mas cosas que ahora con 50 euros que en dos putas mierdas se te han volado.


----------



## Xenomorfo (5 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vamos a ver el oro no es lo mas si quieres ganar dinero y eso a poco que se piense no hace falta dar muchas vueltas.
> 
> En los años 90 pocos mis padres compraron en otra cirisis que tuvimos un casoplon por unos 10 millones de las antiguas pesetas, por la misma zona se vendieron otras las feas por el ridiculo precio de 4 millones de pesetas, se vendieron por el mismo sitio cocheras a medio millon de pesetas, se vendio mucho activo vaya.
> 
> ...



Si, recuerdo los 90´s un amigo que trabajaba de camarero, en un club privado, los veranos y los fines de semana, dejaba su dinero en el banco y con los tipos de interés por encima del 10% , unos años depues se compró un piso de 2ª mano, de 90 m2, en capital de comunidad, a tocateja.









LA ESTAFA TOTAL DEL EURO: cada alemán 23.000 euros más rico, cada español 5.000 euros más pobre | Canariasenred - Noticias de Canarias


Ya mucha gente se había dado cuenta que el euro es una auténtica estafa, países como Alemania y Países Bajos han sido los verdaderos ganadores desde que se




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com


----------



## OBDC (5 Ago 2021)

Hay que ver que idioteces se dicen buscando likes.....
Es lo más fácil que hay, repetir el mantra y listo, se consiguen likes.
Es obvio que yo no digo nada para obtener likes.......y poca aprobación recibo por los CM de este hilo que parece que son la mayoría y actúan en manada porque solos no pueden ni con el bebe de Nenuco, aunque por suerte no todos tienen opinión sesgada por sus deseos o intereses.
Este no es un hilo de venta de metales, es un foro que habla de la evolución del precio del metal y es obvio que desde la última década ha sido una birria según los gráficos que supongo que el que tenga inteligencia normal podrá entenderlos. Del 2011 al 2021 quitando inflación se ha perdido pasta. Aquí (por lo que es el titulo del hilo) se habla de evolución del precio, y el que subió en el 2011 tiene números muy rojos..., pero bueno, veo que eso no interesa decirlo en este hilo en el que solo interesa decir que va a subir y publicar post larguísimos y aburrir a la peña para justificar el análisis de que así va a ser, cosa que por cierto, por más que aburran, la realidad es que no ocurre....
Me recuerda un manicomio con todos diciendo a los otros que no son locos y es obvio, entre ellos no se reconocen como tales.
Pues eso chicos, les vengo a recordar que por más que se encierren en un sistema de iguales con una realidad paralela para negar la realidad, el oro tiene una gráfica de pérdidas en su evolución de precio en la última década y que los deseos, son eso: deseos y no una realidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Nostromos (5 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay que ver que idioteces se dicen buscando likes.....
> Es lo más fácil que hay, repetir el mantra y listo, se consiguen likes.
> Es obvio que yo no digo nada para obtener likes.......y poca aprobación recibo por los CM de este hilo que parece que son la mayoría y actúan en manada porque solos no pueden ni con el bebe de Nenuco, aunque por suerte no todos tienen opinión sesgada por sus deseos o intereses.
> Este no es un hilo de venta de metales, es un foro que habla de la evolución del precio del metal y es obvio que desde la última década ha sido una birria según los gráficos que supongo que el que tenga inteligencia normal podrá entenderlos. Del 2011 al 2021 quitando inflación se ha perdido pasta. Aquí (por lo que es el titulo del hilo) se habla de evolución del precio, y el que subió en el 2011 tiene números muy rojos..., pero bueno, veo que eso no interesa decirlo en este hilo en el que solo interesa decir que va a subir y publicar post larguísimos y aburrir a la peña para justificar el análisis de que así va a ser, cosa que por cierto, por más que aburran, la realidad es que no ocurre....
> ...



Hola, discrepo un poco con lo que nos andas contando una y otra vez, en los últimos 10 años puede que con la inflación, se ande "ahí ahí" (+25%), pero tanto como perder pasta.....

Y si ya miramos los últimos 15 años, el oro se ha revalorizado un +202%, por ejemplo. Pero todo esto es tan sencillo como no comprar si ves que no te interesa, así de sencillo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ago 2021)

Otra vez el arreón de Bitcoin hoy coincide con una bajada repentina del oro. Ballenas trapicheando con oro papel y bitcoin.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ago 2021)

Nostromos dijo:


> Hola, discrepo un poco con lo que nos andas contando una y otra vez, en los últimos 10 años puede que con la inflación, se ande "ahí ahí" (+25%), pero tanto como perder pasta.....
> 
> Y si ya miramos los últimos 15 años, el oro se ha revalorizado un +202%, por ejemplo. Pero todo esto es tan sencillo como no comprar si ves que no te interesa, así de sencillo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me parece bien que discrepe, y le recomiendo que considere en su razonamiento la monetizacion del activo, lo que es una pérdida no considerada en su elucubración, lo que puede generar que el "ahí ahí" termine bajo línea de flotación
Si le molesta que opine, porque percibo que la frase de con "no comprar y es así de sencillo" es una invitación a que no siga opinando, también tiene mi invitación a "comprar y así de sencillo" si su inteligencia es lo que le indica. Pero le recuerdo que esto es un foro donde se opina (o eso creo que es el fin de un foro) y no un mercadillo (o si lo es) al que se viene a comprar (o vender), por lo que no entiendo que le moleste que alguien opine.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Ago 2021)

Nostromos dijo:


> Hola, discrepo un poco con lo que nos andas contando una y otra vez, en los últimos 10 años puede que con la inflación, se ande "ahí ahí" (+25%), pero tanto como perder pasta.....
> 
> Y si ya miramos los últimos 15 años, el oro se ha revalorizado un +202%, por ejemplo. Pero todo esto es tan sencillo como no comprar si ves que no te interesa, así de sencillo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo creo que la gracia del oro es no perder valor con la inflación, pero no ganar dinero. Y es para "invertir" esa cantidad de dinero que no necesitas pero que tampoco te sirve para invertir en otra cosa por lo escueto de la cifra. Es decir, si tienes 300.000€ hay cosas más interesantes en las que invertir pero si tienes 90.000€ puedes meter bastante al oro.


----------



## Nostromos (6 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Me parece bien que discrepe, y le recomiendo que considere en su razonamiento la monetizacion del activo, lo que es una pérdida no considerada en su elucubración, lo que puede generar que el "ahí ahí" termine bajo línea de flotación
> Si le molesta que opine, porque percibo que la frase de con "no comprar y es así de sencillo" es una invitación a que no siga opinando, también tiene mi invitación a "comprar y así de sencillo" si su inteligencia es lo que le indica. Pero le recuerdo que esto es un foro donde se opina (o eso creo que es el fin de un foro) y no un mercadillo (o si lo es) al que se viene a comprar (o vender), por lo que no entiendo que le moleste que alguien opine.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Hola, @OBDC no me molesta su opinión, aquí estamos para aprender y debatir razonadamente, y su opinión es tan válida como la mía por supuesto. Por cierto, no había caído en el tema de la "monetización".

Un saludo.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ago 2021)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Yo creo que la gracia del oro es no perder valor con la inflación, pero no ganar dinero. Y es para "invertir" esa cantidad de dinero que no necesitas pero que tampoco te sirve para invertir en otra cosa por lo escueto de la cifra. Es decir, si tienes 300.000€ hay cosas más interesantes en las que invertir pero si tienes 90.000€ puedes meter bastante al oro.



Y donde está la gracia pudiendo ganar dinero y no hacerlo?
No entiendo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Porestar (6 Ago 2021)

30 dólares perdidos de golpe


----------



## Porestar (6 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que chatarra de esa tengo poca  Y que bitcoin me ha curtido.

@TradingMetales a cuanto vendes ahora las bolsas de granalla?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> 30 dólares perdidos de golpe



Sí pero en las tiendas sigue al mismo precio...


----------



## Porestar (6 Ago 2021)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Sí pero en las tiendas sigue al mismo precio...



La mejicana a la que le estaba echando el ojo ha bajado 40 leuros.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Ago 2021)

En Degussa no lo he notado


----------



## Azarias (6 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> 30 dólares perdidos de golpe



Que alguien me lo explique.......


----------



## dmb001 (6 Ago 2021)

El mono está desatao el hijoputa.

Comentan en algún grupo que podría ser que ante los datos del ipc del lunes lo hayan martilleado para aprovechar una posible subida. 

A saber, esto está tan manipulado que es tontería estar demasiado pendiente del tema. Lo justo para comprar y vender más o menos y a otra cosa. Compraremos las Britannia a 25 un par de días.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Ago 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> El mono está desatao el hijoputa.
> 
> Comentan en algún grupo que podría ser que ante los datos del ipc del lunes lo hayan martilleado para aprovechar una posible subida.
> 
> A saber, esto está tan manipulado que es tontería estar demasiado pendiente del tema. Lo justo para comprar y vender más o menos y a otra cosa. Compraremos las Britannia a 25 un par de días.



A 25 te vendo las que quieras. A 24.15 las compro. Me encanta que baje el precio y que me de tiempo a montar mi tinglado personal con robots.


----------



## racional (6 Ago 2021)

Para los que dicen que solo pongo como ejemplo Amazon y Bitcoin.

_Commodity prices over the last year... 
Natural Gas: +92%
Gasoline: +84% 
Corn: +72% 
Heating Oil: +67% 
WTI Crude: +63% 
Brent Crude +58% 
Soybeans: +52% 
Copper: +49% 
Coffee: +49% 
Sugar: +44% 
Wheat: +43% 
Cotton: +40% 
Palladium: +16% 
Lumber: -4% 
Platinum: -4% 
Silver: -14% 
Gold: -15%_


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Para los que dicen que solo pongo como ejemplo Amazon y Bitcoin.
> 
> _Commodity prices over the last year...
> Natural Gas: +92%
> ...








No se, pero viendo tendencias de LP.......

Cualquier posición depende del horizonte temporal que mires, y de tus puntos de entrada y salida. Lo demás es ventajismo barato.


----------



## Orooo (7 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Para los que dicen que solo pongo como ejemplo Amazon y Bitcoin.
> 
> _Commodity prices over the last year...
> Natural Gas: +92%
> ...



Esta bajando mas el oro Racio.
Estas perdiendo leuros a mansalva


----------



## OBDC (7 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Para los que dicen que solo pongo como ejemplo Amazon y Bitcoin.
> 
> _Commodity prices over the last year...
> Natural Gas: +92%
> ...



Hereje!!!!
A la hoguera!


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ahora solo queda descubrir quién decide y está detrás de esos cambios de precios y por qué tiene interés en que sea así.
> 
> Cómo se explica que el precio de la energía y los alimentos suban en esa proporción y los metales preciosos "pierdan" su valor de esa forma.
> ¿No debería aumentar el precio de los metales puesto que la energía necesaria para extraerlos del suelo sale mucho más cara?
> ...



Yo le daba vueltas a lo mismo y lo único que se me ocurre es que se adelantaron con la subida de 2020


----------



## Porestar (9 Ago 2021)

Empieza bien la semana, perdiendo los 48€/g.


----------



## Porestar (9 Ago 2021)

-2.5% en 1h  Parece una crypto.


----------



## Mk3 (9 Ago 2021)

joder, -1700 pavos el kg de oro al abrir


----------



## dmb001 (9 Ago 2021)

Y la plata -4.20%, el mono asiático se las trae


----------



## Mk3 (9 Ago 2021)

Que tramais morenos?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ago 2021)

Mi culo está en perfecto estado y lo seguirá estando.
El de otros que miran el dedo ya no estaría tan seguro de como evolucionará. El tiempo el mejor oráculo.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ago 2021)

Que poco animado está este hilo, venga, vamos a darle info.
Nada de tochos, que análisis de gráficas todos saben hacer.
Yo abandonaría el barco, aunque jode perder más al monetizar, pero como pinta puede picar y parece que la disyuntiva es perder más o perder mucho.
Espero que no os hayáis cargado en los últimos tiempos llevados por la euforia de los pronósticos de apocalipsis.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cierra la puerta al salir. Y cómeme los huevos.



Argumento sólido como pocos, me has convencido.

Bueno, no digáis que no os avisé.









El precio del litio emprende la remontada, dejando la puerta abierta a coches eléctricos más caros


El litio lleva años posicionado como la nueva gasolina gracias al auge del coche eléctrico. Una línea repleta de picos máximos y mínimos, pero en claro...




www.motorpasion.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cierra la puerta al salir. Y cómeme los huevos.



Esa respuesta y sus thanks sólo pueden obedecer a una razón, todavía no habéis puesto cada cosa donde debe estar.

Hay cosas que no cambiarán. 
Una vez analizado el tema, si no mereces ni quieres que te molesten con sus matracas infantiles y chorras (ej que el de la tienda gana dinero, ej que es el único producto que el de la tienda gana dinero), el ignore marca el camino correcto.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esa respuesta y sus thanks sólo pueden obedecer a una razón, todavía no habéis puesto cada cosa donde debe estar.
> 
> Hay cosas que no cambiarán.
> Una vez analizado el tema, si no mereces ni quieres que te molesten con sus matracas infantiles y chorras (ej que el de la tienda gana dinero, ej que es el único producto que el de la tienda gana dinero), el ignore marca el camino correcto.



Ya, el efecto avestruz. Esconde la cabeza pero deja el culo al aire así es feliz y no se entera de que se la van a follar.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Ago 2021)

racional dijo:


> Para los que dicen que solo pongo como ejemplo Amazon y Bitcoin.
> 
> _Commodity prices over the last year...
> Natural Gas: +92%
> ...



Brutal. Hacen lo que quieren pero en algún momento se les acabará el rollo:

A ver durante cuánto tiempo pueden parar la subida del precio del oro y de la plata.


----------



## Orooo (19 Ago 2021)

@racional pasate por aqui, que el oro esta bajando y el bitcoin subiendo mucho.

Muestranos tu llanto al perder leuros.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2021)

Alguien me llamó?? 
Me parece que de imbécil te tratarán el resto por invitarme a venir... 
Los afganos tienen claro para que sirve el oro en tiempo extremadamente difícil. Pregúntale a los que lo tenían acoplado, eso sí, si encuentras alguno vivo.
El del gobierno ya lo robo otro gobierno, habrá que preguntarle a los particulares donde lo esconden de los talibanes o que esperan hacer con el dorado metal para evitar que se lo roben, confisquen, cruzar fronteras o comprar comida o salvar a la hermana de que la lapiden.








EE.UU. retiene el oro afgano


Los espías rusos aseguran que el ex presidente Ashraf Ghani abandonó Afganistán se fue al exilio cargando unos 170 millones de dólares




 www.lavanguardia.com




Hay cada gilipollas que hace cada idiotez buscando zankitos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2021)

Muy acorde ponerte al nivel de un gobierno en tus "himbersiobes" con tu ego, pero si vamos a algo más terrenal, es fácil de imaginar la situación de un civil normal con una olla de monedas de oro de un peso de un kilo en el medio de Kabul o con 49.000 € en un banco internacional. Dime quien tiene más alternativa de sobrevivir y de qué no le expolien su dinero.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy acorde ponerte al nivel de un gobierno en tus "himbersiobes" con tu ego, pero si vamos a algo más terrenal, es fácil de imaginar la situación de un civil normal con una olla de monedas de oro de un peso de un kilo en el medio de Kabul o con 49.000 € en un banco internacional. Dime quien tiene más alternativa de sobrevivir y de qué no le expolien su dinero.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Te ha faltado otro con 3000 euros en latas diversas, asi como diferentes bebidas y demas historias encerrado como un cerdo en su escondrijo, comiendo esas latas de dia y saliendo a dar palos de noche, seguro que en una de esas noches acaba por encontrar al de la olla de monedas.

Que si......... que tambien es posible que acabe el de las latas apalizado y tirado en una cuneta, con eso ya contamos.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2021)

Pues has acertado, uno de los valores que hay en Afganistán son los yacimientos de litio, y por lo que tanto Rusia como China son los que han financiado a los talibanes para poder asumir el control del país, tonto de los cojones.....









Los talibanes, de señores de la ruta del opio a dueños del negocio del litio


La retirada de Estados Unidos de Afganistán menoscaba su influencia geoestratégica en este avispero de Asia central, pero hay más: convierte a los talibanes en los dueños y señores de las reservas de tierras raras que anhelan sin disimulo alguno tanto China como Rusia.Con una superficie similar...




www.elperiodico.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te ha faltado otro con 3000 euros en latas diversas, asi como diferentes bebidas y demas historias encerrado como un cerdo en su escondrijo, comiendo esas latas de dia y saliendo a dar palos de noche, seguro que en una de esas noches acaba por encontrar al de la olla de monedas.
> 
> Que si......... que tambien es posible que acabe el de las latas apalizado y tirado en una cuneta, con eso ya contamos.



Yo agregaría 1500 € en una .40 y suficiente munición para llegar al aeropuerto privado más cercano.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2021)

A mi me sigue partiendo el culo este hilo, es súper divertido, recomiendo leerlo que no tiene desperdicio. Hay grandes inversores hablando en el:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/sales-de-litio-alternativas-al-oro-y-refutacion-definitiva-de-los-metales-preciosos.1372709/&share_tid=1372709&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo agregaría 1500 € en una .40 y suficiente munición para llegar al aeropuerto privado más cercano.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Yo prefiero seguir oculto en la cueva de turno, mira como muchos bandoleros se salvaron asi, aunque por aquellos entonces era mas facil no habia drones ni mierdas de esas.

El otro dia os juro que vi un dron en una carretera donde suele haber prostitutas, nos quedamos con toda la duda de si el dron estaba alli para meter buenos sablazos al que pillaran, si era cosa de hacer algun reportaje o si era cosa de algun tipo de juego de niños, pero aquello tenia mala pinta.


En el aeropuerto igual ni puedes salir a ningun sitio sin contactos y aquello puede ser una escabechina.

Si te escondes en la cueva y sales de vez en cuando puedes disfrutar de ir cogiendo las onzas de todos estos del foro, probablemente acabes tirado en una cuneta pero si sobrevives a todo lo que pase podrias hacerte rico, casos de estos se han dado mucho.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> A mi me sigue partiendo el culo este hilo, es súper divertido, recomiendo leerlo que no tiene desperdicio. Hay grandes inversores hablando en el:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me sale la pagina cuando pincho.


----------



## Orooo (20 Ago 2021)

Tengo que tener a alguien en ignorados por que no leo a quien respondeis.

Ya tiene que ser un pieza buena para que ignore a alguien, no tengo a casi nadie en ignore.
Me interesan todas las opiniones, hasta las de racional, que llega, caga su frase y se va para no dejar rastro.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No me sale la pagina cuando pincho.



Hay una lista de avispados inversores haciendo recomendaciones, pon en el buscador el título y te aparecerá.

El título es:

Sales de litio: alternativas al oro y refutación definitiva de los metales preciosos.

No nos leeremos un tiempo amigo, me voy a tomar unas largas vacaciones que este año voy con unas plusvalías muy suculentas y me las merezco, entre otras cosas, me voy a un país asiático a un retiro espiritual cerca de un mes.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## HRM (20 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo prefiero seguir oculto en la cueva de turno, mira como muchos bandoleros se salvaron asi, aunque por aquellos entonces era mas facil no habia drones ni mierdas de esas.
> 
> El otro dia os juro que vi un dron en una carretera donde suele haber prostitutas, nos quedamos con toda la duda de si el dron estaba alli para meter buenos sablazos al que pillaran, si era cosa de hacer algun reportaje o si era cosa de algun tipo de juego de niños, pero aquello tenia mala pinta.
> 
> ...



Y cambiar tus onzas de Oro a 1600 la moneda bullion por latas de comida.

¿Cuantas latas de comida te iban a dar en un supermercado por tus moneditas? Déjame pensar...


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2021)

¿Supermercado?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ago 2021)

HRM dijo:


> Y cambiar tus onzas de Oro a 1600 la moneda bullion por latas de comida.
> 
> ¿Cuantas latas de comida te iban a dar en un supermercado por tus moneditas? Déjame pensar...



Estamos hablando de cuando esas latas de comida ya no esten en el supermercado por que directamente igual ni hay supermercados.

Creo que me has entendido al contrario, yo lo que digo es que si llega esto la comida valdra muchisimo mas dinero que el mismo oro y que con una onza de oro no vas a poder conseguir apenas comida.


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay una lista de avispados inversores haciendo recomendaciones, pon en el buscador el título y te aparecerá.
> 
> El título es:
> 
> ...



Ya has recibido la paga de CM y abandonas el barco, como buena rata que eres.


----------



## Orooo (20 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de cuando esas latas de comida ya no esten en el supermercado por que directamente igual ni hay supermercados.
> 
> Creo que me has entendido al contrario, yo lo que digo es que si llega esto la comida valdra muchisimo mas dinero que el mismo oro y que con una onza de oro no vas a poder conseguir apenas comida.



Y no es mejor aprender a pescar y ya esta? Puedes conseguir la comida por ti mismo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (20 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy acorde ponerte al nivel de un gobierno en tus "himbersiobes" con tu ego, pero si vamos a algo más terrenal, es fácil de imaginar la situación de un civil normal con una olla de monedas de oro de un peso de un kilo en el medio de Kabul o con 49.000 € en un banco internacional. Dime quien tiene más alternativa de sobrevivir y de qué no le expolien su dinero.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




Bien, tambien puede ocurrir que cojan al civil normal, que le pidan amablemnte que coja su telefono móvil, que le pidan que abra su aplicación bancaria , y que le pidan muy amablemente que transfiera 49.000 euros al numero de cuenta que le van a dar... y el quizas por empatía con esas buenas gentes, o quizas por la proximidad de la bocacha del Ak47 a su cabeza... igual lo hace.


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2021)

Pero de verdad creéis que en esa situación habría super???


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2021)

Vuelvo a repetirlo: ¿estará el súper abierto en esa situación? Y los pollos crecen en forma de muslos y alitas y la leche crece en tetrabrik
A ver si así lo captáis


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Pues antes de tomar el avión te voy a recordar amigo, que en las crisis, el oro siempre baja por eso que tu mismo mencionas: convertirlo al "dinero" de curso legal. Todo el mundo vendiendo oro incluido hasta las muelas del abuelo para poder comer. Tu que crees que van a hacer los trapicheros del oro, pagarlo caro cuando muchos están desesperados por venderlo?
Anda ya, ve a hacer un cursito básico de mercado y luego opina.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya has recibido la paga de CM y abandonas el barco, como buena rata que eres.



La verdad que diciéndome rata me elogias amigo, soy budista.
Pero me gusta que además te reconozcas que eres el capitán del barco del oro, y que asumas que hay que huir, que no es mi caso porque nunca me subí a ese barco.
Te hace grande y habla de tu valor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetirlo: ¿estará el súper abierto en esa situación? Y los pollos crecen en forma de muslos y alitas y la leche crece en tetrabrik
> A ver si así lo captáis



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, y es capaz de pincharle el ojo al que sí ve para justificar su teoría.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Bien, tambien puede ocurrir que cojan al civil normal, que le pidan amablemnte que coja su telefono móvil, que le pidan que abra su aplicación bancaria , y que le pidan muy amablemente que transfiera 49.000 euros al numero de cuenta que le van a dar... y el quizas por empatía con esas buenas gentes, o quizas por la proximidad de la bocacha del Ak47 a su cabeza... igual lo hace.



Bueno, si el propietario es gilipollas y anda diciendo que lo tienes seguro porque verse a primera vista, no se ve. 
En el momento que intentes cambiar una moneda de oro o cruzar un control con algo metálico si se verá lo que tienes....
Vamos, creo que es bastante más fácil descubrir que alguien tiene oro que el que tiene una cuenta en el banco, donde y de cuánto.
Pero es cierto, pueden pillarte igual.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Gusman (21 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> La verdad que diciéndome rata me elogias amigo, soy budista.
> Pero me gusta que además te reconozcas que eres el capitán del barco del oro, y que asumas que hay que huir, que no es mi caso porque nunca me subí a ese barco.
> Te hace grande y habla de tu valor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Pues cuidado en tu huida. Vas a tener muchos enemigos. Suerte.


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues cuidado en tu huida. Vas a tener muchos enemigos. Suerte.



Ostras, no entiendo porque.
Parece que aquí hubiera intereses de por medio....pensaba que esto era opinar para ayudar a los demás...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Gusman (21 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, no entiendo porque.
> Parece que aquí hubiera intereses de por medio....pensaba que esto era opinar para ayudar a los demás...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Es por tu actitud amigo. Te va a dar problemas en la vida si no lo ha hecho ya. Lo dicho, suerte en tu huida del barco (España, no me refiero a los MPs)


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Analiza que gobiernos compraron oro abundante previamente al tema Afganistán y descubrirás cuál es el destino que tiene, que obviamente no es para acopiar, aunque así lo digan.
Dime quien audita las arcas de los gobiernos y que certifique las existencias.
Es casi infantil que les creas esto sí, y no el resto de sus discursos.
El oro, es el "B" de los gobiernos, no deja rastro y es ideal para "comprar" lo que no interesa que se sepa quien está comprando. Ni de coña usan su moneda para algunas "movidas".
Dejando puerilidades de lado, realmente crees que como civil juegas en la misma división que Rusia o China? Y en caso de que lo creas, deberías también armarte hasta los dientes, como lo hacen ellos y trates de asumir el control de gobiernos y territorios ricos.
Realmente crees que se puede volver al patrón oro? No hay oro suficiente en el mundo para poder dar cobertura a la emisión de uno solo de los países de primer mundo.
Ni tampoco lo harían porque o lo hacen todos o ninguno porque no se expondirán jamás a dejar en manos externas el control del valor de su moneda arriesgando a la manipulación del mercado el valor de su moneda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Es por tu actitud amigo. Te va a dar problemas en la vida si no lo ha hecho ya. Lo dicho, suerte en tu huida del barco (España, no me refiero a los MPs)



Veo que no eres de mis enemigos y ya soy tu amigo, y te preocupes mucho por mi bienestar en este segundo post, en el primero me dio la sensación opuesta.
Gracias de corazón.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

Como no parece que estéis hablando solos, sólo queda la opción de que estéis perdiendo el tiempo con un cabezota.
Eso que dice (por vuestras respuestas) lo lleva diciendo una y otra vez. No va a cambiar, se contradice, tiene sus convicciones y de ahí no sale.
¡¿Qué se le va a hacer?!
Cuando alguien desconoce sobre un tema, se le puede ayudar. Pero cuando se le muestran los argumentos y persevera en su terca cabezonería sin ninguna leve concesión a argumentos sólidos y milenarios, pues mejor dejarle con sus cosas y no perder mas tiempo y energía con lo mismo »» ignore sano.


----------



## Tichy (22 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Como no parece que estéis hablando solos, sólo queda la opción de que estéis perdiendo el tiempo con un cabezota.
> Eso que dice (por vuestras respuestas) lo lleva diciendo una y otra vez. No va a cambiar, se contradice, tiene sus convicciones y de ahí no sale.
> ¡¿Qué se le va a hacer?!
> Cuando alguien desconoce sobre un tema, se le puede ayudar. Pero cuando se le muestran los argumentos y persevera en su terca cabezonería sin ninguna leve concesión a argumentos sólidos y milenarios, pues mejor dejarle con sus cosas y no perder mas tiempo y energía con lo mismo »» ignore sano.



Sobre todo cuando ha llegado a poner como "argumento" de fuerza nada menos que una inocentada (la creación de oro "de la nada" en el CERN) que se había tragado sin pestañear.
Y cuando se le ha mostrado su estulticia, sigue a lo suyo, como si no hubiera pasado nada. Con alguien así el ignore es el único camino.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando ha llegado a poner como "argumento" de fuerza nada menos que una inocentada (la creación de oro "de la nada" en el CERN) que se había tragado sin pestañear.
> Y cuando se le ha mostrado su estulticia, sigue a lo suyo, como si no hubiera pasado nada. Con alguien así el ignore es el único camino.



Sí, y todas las que suelta.
Vamos, que los bancos centrales, Estados principales y demás mandamases, son tontos todos. Y lo han sido durante miles de años, todos.
Sin embargo los papeles tienen un valor inalterable, está demostrado. Vas a una tienda y puedes comprar pan.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando ha llegado a poner como "argumento" de fuerza nada menos que una inocentada (la creación de oro "de la nada" en el CERN) que se había tragado sin pestañear.
> Y cuando se le ha mostrado su estulticia, sigue a lo suyo, como si no hubiera pasado nada. Con alguien así el ignore es el único camino.



ONCBC es un mamarracho, sí, pero es nuestro mamarracho.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

CBZT más bien


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Ago 2021)

Bueno, en agosto de 2005, tras el Katrina, empezó un rally alcista que llegó a la plata de 6 a 14$, y al oro de 423 a 690 (mayo 2006).

Curiosamente, el petróleo no se vio afectado gran cosa. Crude Oil Prices - 70 Year Historical Chart

Pues ahora tenemos a Ida: Crisis: - Hilo de seguimiento del Huracán Ida (y del petróleo)

¿Será el cisne negro de los de Palantir?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues ya hay estimación de los daños de Ida: 80-100 mil millones de dólares, frente a 125 mil del Katrina. Más mierda para el gobierno federal useño del Sleepy Pedo... y la FED a seguir haciendo BRRRR.

New Orleans power could be out for weeks; damage from Ida estimated at $80B


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ago 2021)

sospechoso que en el hilo de compraventa de oro, haya mucho forero desprendiendose de este, si viene hecatombe, no deberia ser al reves ?....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Ago 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> sospechoso que en el hilo de compraventa de oro, haya mucho forero desprendiendose de este, si viene hecatombe, no deberia ser al reves ?....



Yo Cambio LATUNES por CRÚGERRANS de esos


----------



## Gusman (31 Ago 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> sospechoso que en el hilo de compraventa de oro, haya mucho forero desprendiendose de este, si viene hecatombe, no deberia ser al reves ?....



Los compradores no suelen ofrecerse. Son mas bien los vendedores. Cada dia hay mas subnormales o me lo parece solo a mi? Debee ser algun efecto residual de la vacuna?


----------



## alesandro (1 Sep 2021)

He leido como unas 20 paginas y perdonarme pero no encuentro lo que busco y es que tengo una duda. Quiero invertir en oro fisico (lingotes) y alomejor algo de plata, cual seria el mejor metodo y lugar para comprar oro fisico por Madrid sin mostrarse mucho ya que en caso de cisne negro seria un objetivo. ¿Hay algun máximo para comprar oro y se podria pagar en efectivo sin dejar huella?. Gracias de antemano anque sea al troll que me alegre la tarde


----------



## Dylan Thomas (1 Sep 2021)

alesandro dijo:


> He leido como unas 20 paginas y perdonarme pero no encuentro lo que busco y es que tengo una duda. Quiero invertir en oro fisico (lingotes) y alomejor algo de plata, cual seria el mejor metodo y lugar para comprar oro fisico por Madrid sin mostrarse mucho ya que en caso de cisne negro seria un objetivo. ¿Hay algun máximo para comprar oro y se podria pagar en efectivo sin dejar huella?. Gracias de antemano anque sea al troll que me alegre la tarde



En tienda te recomiendo Degussa.Si no compras más de 1000€, no te identifican


----------



## Dylan Thomas (1 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Tambien ciode, por tema precio es mejor



Pues acabo de mirar y tienes razón, es más barato aunque tiene menos stock.
Hablan bien también de The Gold House aunque no he estado


----------



## Diosa-Harley (2 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe cual es la moneda de oro con el valor facial convertido en euros mas alto?


----------



## Dr Strangelove (2 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Alguien sabe cual es la moneda de oro con el valor facial convertido en euros mas alto?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (2 Sep 2021)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


>



No esta mal. Poco practica. Pero me referia al valor facial denominado en divisa en monedas de una onza. He visto de 100euros pero no se si hay de cantidades mayores. Valor nominal parece que se dice


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Alguien sabe cual es la moneda de oro con el valor facial convertido en euros mas alto?



Las alemanas con facial 100€ son de media onza. Hay también de una onza y facial 200 €, pero tienen escasa tirada y premium alto.

Entre las bullion más comunes de una onza, si no me equivoco, la de mayor facial es la Britannia, 100 libras.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (3 Sep 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Las alemanas con facial 100€ son de media onza. Hay también de una onza y facial 200 €, pero tienen escasa tirada y premium alto.
> 
> Entre las bullion más comunes de una onza, si no me equivoco, la de mayor facial es la Britannia, 100 libras.



He visto un forero que vende una onza de 80000 pesetas. Serian 480 euros


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> He visto un forero que vende una onza de 80000 pesetas. Serian 480 euros



Te recuerdo que las pesetas ya no son convertibles a euros.
Por otra parte, si te interesa esa moneda, ojo porque no tiene una onza de oro, solo 27 gramos.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (3 Sep 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Te recuerdo que las pesetas ya no son convertibles a euros.
> Por otra parte, si te interesa esa moneda, ojo porque no tiene una onza de oro, solo 27 gramos.



Si, lo digo a modo de curiosidad. En su dia supongo que el valor facial era superior al oro


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

Si lo que te interesa es la mayor cantidad de metal en relación al facial, busca en la Monnaie de París. Las últimas que sacaron de 1000€ tenían 17 gramos de oro.
Todavía mejor salían las de 4 gramos de facial 200€. Las últimas fueron en el 2012 y aquí en el foro hubo bastante gente que compró. Luego fueron reduciendo peso y/o aumentando facial.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (3 Sep 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Si lo que te interesa es la mayor cantidad de metal en relación al facial, busca en la Monnaie de París. Las últimas que sacaron de 1000€ tenían 17 gramos de oro.
> Todavía mejor salían las de 4 gramos de facial 200€. Las últimas fueron en el 2012 y aquí en el foro hubo bastante gente que compró. Luego fueron reduciendo peso y/o aumentando facial.



Son oficiales? Se pueden cambiar por 1000euros en el BDE?


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Son oficiales? Se pueden cambiar por 1000euros en el BDE?



Son oficiales, pero solo las cambian por su facial en cada país. Lo mismo que las de 30 € de plata españolas.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (3 Sep 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Son oficiales, pero solo las cambian por su facial en cada país. Lo mismo que las de 30 € de plata españolas.



No parecen muy caras. Las venden un 10 o 15% por encima del nominal









Monnaie de Paris 250 Euro piece Or 999/1000 Marianne 2018 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Monnaie de Paris 250 Euro piece Or 999/1000 Marianne 2018 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr













Piece OR 1000 euros Le Laurier BU 2021 Tirage 5000 12 g Or 999% | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Piece OR 1000 euros Le Laurier BU 2021 Tirage 5000 12 g Or 999% sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr


----------



## racional (3 Sep 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> sospechoso que en el hilo de compraventa de oro, haya mucho forero desprendiendose de este, si viene hecatombe, no deberia ser al reves ?....



Es para comprar BTC.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es para comprar BTC.



Es para comprar preferentes del Banco Popular.


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No parecen muy caras. Las venden un 10 o 15% por encima del nominal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gracia es comprarla en la propia mint, cuando salen, por su facial.


----------



## racional (3 Sep 2021)

En cuanto saquen el oro de este asteroide, el oro vuelve a los suelos.


----------



## Orooo (3 Sep 2021)

Racional estas perdiendo credibilidad. Se te va de las manos. Asi ya no puedo tomarte en serio.


----------



## dmb001 (4 Sep 2021)

¿Habrá que estar vacunado para subir al asteroide ése a minar un poco?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Sep 2021)

Lo del oro espacial no vale la pena ni comentarlo.

¿Cuántos millones onzas habría que minar para solamente compensar los gigantescos gastos de inversión que requiere un proyecto así? Echando un ojo a los presupuestos de proyectos espaciales actuales uno ya se marea.

Incluso imaginando que la idea fuera factible y se consiguiera traer del espacio un volumen brutal de oro... Eso, como dice alguno por ahí, haría que su precio se fuera al suelo. Entonces, ¿qué sentido tendría hacer tantos esfuerzos para conseguir un mineral devaluado? 

Lo dicho: una quimera.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Si, lo digo a modo de curiosidad. En su dia supongo que el valor facial era superior al oro



No tiene mucho sentido eso, si el facial vale más que el oro, comprarías oro por X y se lo venderías al BdE por el facial X+1 con esa ganancia, no?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (4 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido eso, si el facial vale más que el oro, comprarías oro por X y se lo venderías al BdE por el facial X+1 con esa ganancia, no?



Seria como una moneda de euro. Que el valor facial es superior al material que la compone. Supongo que se vendia por 80.000 pesetas


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Seria como una moneda de euro. Que el valor facial es superior al material que la compone. Supongo que se vendia por 80.000 pesetas



Claro pero en ese caso nunca será vendido por debajo del valor facial, si el oro estuviera a 50€ la onza, la moneda de 1 oz con valor facial de 100 nunca se vendería a 75 por ejemplo ( que es lo contrario de lo que pasa ahora; se paga más que el valor facial por la moneda)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Sep 2021)

Lo de “El Meteorito” se ha convertido en el mayor detector de estólidos del foro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2021)

Tengo claro que en 100 años todos calvos....en cambio tengo mis dudas de ver el dorado metal a 2000 $ en el año 2121.....


----------



## racional (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Sep 2021)

¿Y como va lo de “El Meteorito”, ya lo has arrimado pá la casa, o no tienes visibilidad para despegar debido al humo?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Sep 2021)

Me estoy planteando comprar un lingote para diversificar y me entran algunas dudas respecto a las comisiones de compra-venta:

1. En lingotes de 1 Kg me sale aprox. un +3% sobre spot. Lingotes mas pequeños la comisión es aun más alta.

2. A la hora de venderlo no veo a que precio me lo compran. Ponen que hay que hablar con la tienda para que te haga una valoración. ¿ Que comisión se suelen llevar aquí las tiendas sobre spot ? Supongo que mínimo otro 3% como en la venta.

3. Veo que es factible comprar de forma anónima sin dar ningún dato personal. Sin embargo a la hora de vender me piden hasta el DNI. Entonces no veo como voy a poder justificar la venta de cara a Hacienda.


Si estoy en lo cierto, entonces según los puntos 1 y 2 necesitaría como mínimo una revalorización del oro en un 6% solo para no perder dinero ?

El punto 3 también me preocupa.

A ver si algún experto en el tema me lo puede aclarar.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar un lingote para diversificar y me entran algunas dudas respecto a las comisiones de compra-venta:
> 
> 1. En lingotes de 1 Kg me sale aprox. un +3% sobre spot. Lingotes mas pequeños la comisión es aun más alta.
> 
> ...



Creo que, por eso, es mejor comprar y vender a particulares


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar un lingote para diversificar y me entran algunas dudas respecto a las comisiones de compra-venta:
> 
> 1. En lingotes de 1 Kg me sale aprox. un +3% sobre spot. Lingotes mas pequeños la comisión es aun más alta.
> 
> ...



Si dices que estás pensando en comprar un lingote de un kilo es que no has leído mucho del tema.
Te aconsejo que primero te informes bien de lo que haces, no vaya que la cagues bien cagada.
Utiliza el buscador. Verás bastante información.
Mejor no te metas en algo que no conoces o no tienes claro.
De entrada, mejor monedas que lingotes. Y en fracciones más pequeñas. De unos pocos gramos hasta la onza 31,1 g.
Un kilo en un lingote es para otro nivel.


----------



## Barbaris (6 Sep 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



El precio del oro al principio baja respecto a la inflación para luego subir. Es por el oro papel y la segunda derivada de no seque


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar un lingote para diversificar y me entran algunas dudas respecto a las comisiones de compra-venta:
> 
> 1. En lingotes de 1 Kg me sale aprox. un +3% sobre spot. Lingotes mas pequeños la comisión es aun más alta.
> 
> ...



3% es una locura para un kilo. Eso es sobrespot de 1 onza, acabo de echar un vistazo y están al 1.5%. Con ese 3% te puedes comprar ese kilo en 32 monedas de onza

Pero no lo tengas todo en un bloque, divide la cantidad que quieras tener, así podrás venderlas facilmente. Un kilo ningún particular te lo va a coger, por valor y porque con ese grosor da mal rollo que tenga sorpresa dentro.

Te está yendo bien con el bitcoin eh?

Si estás en plan madmaxista compra monedas de plata también, da menos el cante y es más manejable.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> 3% es una locura para un kilo. Eso es sobrespot de 1 onza, acabo de echar un vistazo y están al 1.5%. Con ese 3% te puedes comprar ese kilo en 32 monedas de onza
> 
> Pero no lo tengas todo en un bloque, divide la cantidad que quieras tener, así podrás venderlas facilmente. Un kilo ningún particular te lo va a coger, por valor y porque con ese grosor da mal rollo que tenga sorpresa dentro.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea Hulio.
Si compras un lingote de 1kg y luego vas a venderlo lo parten en trozos y tu vendes la cantidad que quieras.
Obviamente en un compro oro no cabrón, ve a Degusa por ejemplo.
1kg de golpe es más barato que 10 de 100g, aunque si compras cada vez que el otro cae (holder) es mejor de 100 en 100g.
A ver si vas a tener oro y te vas a venderlo a la tienda de compro oro de la esquina cabrón.


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> No tienes ni idea Hulio.
> Si compras un lingote de 1kg y luego vas a venderlo lo parten en trozos y tu vendes la cantidad que quieras.
> Obviamente en un compro oro no cabrón, ve a Degusa por ejemplo.
> 1kg de golpe es más barato que 10 de 100g, aunque si compras cada vez que el otro cae (holder) es mejor de 100 en 100g.
> A ver si vas a tener oro y te vas a venderlo a la tienda de compro oro de la esquina cabrón.



Te va a salir mejor comprar y vender onzas a particulares que eso.

Y el precio que ha mencionado el forero es de formato pequeño, si lo estafan así el kilo no le va a salir más barato. Y degussa está más cogida por los huevos por hacienda que un particular.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Te va a salir mejor comprar y vender onzas a particulares que eso.
> 
> Y el precio que ha mencionado el forero es de formato pequeño, si lo estafan así el kilo no le va a salir más barato.



Tienes una buena horquilla, nada más.
En la vida no todo es ganar cabrón, a veces se gana, otra se pierde.
Los pobres estáis acostumbrados a querer ganar siempre porque tenéis mentalidad de "tener un sueldo mes a mes".
Si no te gusta la horquilla, que entiendo es abusiva, pues compra con un broker pero vamos, no me compares oro físico en los tiempos que corren a tenerlo en un broker que como pegue un pedo el sistema vas listo. Al final si no es oro físico es como no tener nada, es tan humo como el dinero fiat en el banco.


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Tienes una buena horquilla, nada más.
> En la vida no todo es ganar cabrón, a veces se gana, otra se pierde.
> Los pobres estáis acostumbrados a querer ganar siempre porque tenéis mentalidad de "tener un sueldo mes a mes".



Qué mierda me estás contando de ganar ni hostias.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué mierda me estás contando de ganar ni hostias.



¿Qué problema tienes con el precio del oro? ¿que hay una horquilla grande entre precio de compra y de venta? esos son precios fijos, pero es que tu el oro lo quieres para mantenerlo por una década al menos, no para comprarlo y venderlo como la bolsa. ¿qué más da?


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tienes con el precio del oro? ¿que hay una horquilla grande entre precio de compra y de venta? esos son precios fijos, pero es que tu el oro lo quieres para mantenerlo por una década al menos, no para comprarlo y venderlo como la bolsa. ¿qué más da?



¿Fijos? Pero qué dices. Tú si que no tienes ni idea.

Y a mi no me tienes que convencer de nada, el que ha hablado pensando en el precio de venta es el forero que está preguntando, y obviamente preguntando eso no le conviene tener todo su oro en un solo bloque. Y eres tú el agonías que por ahorrarse un 1.5% se comería el marrón de tenerlo todo en un solo lingote.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Fijos? Pero qué dices. Tú si que no tienes ni idea.
> 
> Y a mi no me tienes que convencer de nada, el que ha hablado pensando en el precio de venta es el forero que está preguntando, y obviamente preguntando eso no le conviene tener todo su oro en un solo bloque. Y eres tú el agonías que por ahorrarse un 1.5% se comería el marrón de tenerlo todo en un solo lingote.











Precios | Spain Website


Comprar oro y plata es una cuestión de confianza. Cuando visite nuestra sucursal, le asesoraremos sobre los lingotes o barras de Degussa.




www.degussa-mp.es





A ver tío, que son precios fijos (vale oscilan con la cotización del oro pero que son precios que puedes ver ahí cuánto te van a dar) y ellos te cortan el trozo que quieras con una máquina.
Tu llevas tu lingote de 1kg y le dices: quero venderos 100g y te lo compran allí, te cortan 100g con una máquina que tienen y te llevas 900g


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2021)

Gracias por las respuestas, evidentemente no tengo ni puta idea del mercado del oro, por eso pregunto.

El 3% del que hablo lo saqué viendo el precio en esta página: Comprar Lingote de oro 1000 gramos 9999 Marca SEMPSA online

Ahora mismo me da un 2.4% sobre spot, ayer me daba sobre un 3%, habrá cambiado la valoración no me acuerdo cuanto ponía ayer.

Posiblemente en otras tiendas tengan mejor precio, no he mirado mucho. Esta en concreto me interesa el hecho de que se pueda comprar de forma anónima y pagar con bitcoin.

Estoy de acuerdo con que si el total de oro que quiero comprar es 1 Kg pues mejor tenerlo dividido en varios lingotes mas pequeños o monedas (aunque también me saldría mas caro). Pero en ningún momento he dicho que quiera comprar 1 Kg, a lo mejor me quiero comprar 10 Kg (sí fantasma) y dividirlo en 10 lingotes de 1 Kg por ejemplo.

Pero volviendo a mis preguntas iniciales, lo que me gustaría saber es: 

- sobre cuanto anda el precio de recompra (en % sobre spot)
- si es factible hacer la venta también de forma anónima ya que si compro de forma anónima no me van a quedar más cojones que vender también de forma anónima por no poder justificar esa venta de cara a hacienda


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Precios | Spain Website
> 
> 
> Comprar oro y plata es una cuestión de confianza. Cuando visite nuestra sucursal, le asesoraremos sobre los lingotes o barras de Degussa.
> ...



Haciendo unos cálculos con los precios de esa página me sale lo siguiente:




Según eso, necesito en el mejor de los casos (lingotes de 250 g a 1 Kg) que el oro suba un 10% solo para quedarme como estaba. Ya no hablamos de lingotes más pequeños como los de 1 g que necesitaría una subida del 50% solo para no perder (de locos)

Decidme que me estoy equivocando en algo porque si no no entiendo por que motivo invertís en oro. Por los datos que veo el negocio está en montar una tienda y vender y recomprar a pardillos que no saben hacer 4 números.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tienes con el precio del oro? ¿que hay una horquilla grande entre precio de compra y de venta? esos son precios fijos, pero es que tu el oro lo quieres para mantenerlo por una década al menos, no para comprarlo y venderlo como la bolsa. ¿qué más da?



Independientemente del tiempo que lo mantenga, da igual que sea una década o 20 años... si ya parto con un -10% en el mejor de los casos (ya no te hablo de pequeñas cantidades que se van al 40-50%) ya te cuesta hasta mantener el valor frente a la inflación.

Y ya no digamos que te pille una época como la del 2011 al 2020 donde has estado una década entera en pérdidas y comiéndote toda la inflación. Que sí, que a 100 años es probable que sea un buen refugio pero ya no estaré aquí para verlo.


----------



## unaie (6 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Un kilo ningún particular te lo va a coger, por valor y porque con ese grosor da mal rollo que tenga sorpresa dentro.



*¿Que sorpresa puede tener un lingote de oro dentro?

Es decir, ¿De que puede estar relleno que no haga perder densidad al lingote de oro?*

Si por ejemplo lo rellenas de plomo, bastante menos denso que el oro, te quedaria un lingote ligero facilmente detectable como falso. Asi en una busqueda rapida, materiales igual o mas densos que el oro no hay muchos: Osmio, Iridio, Platino, Renio, Plutonio, Tungsteno. El Iridio habria que descartar porque vale 3 veces mas que el oro, y el lingote relleno seria un tesoro. El plutonio seria una opcion pero si lo compras te pones bajo vigilancia de todas las Agencias de Inteligencia. Las opciones que quedarian y bastante mas baratas que el oro serian relleno de Osmio o Renio.
*
¿Alguno sabeis si ha habido este tipo de fraudes en lingotes de oro y cual es el relleno comunmente elegido?
*


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

unaie dijo:


> *¿Que sorpresa puede tener un lingote de oro dentro?
> 
> Es decir, ¿De que puede estar relleno que no haga perder densidad al lingote de oro?*
> 
> ...



Wolframio, también llamado tungsteno.


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Independientemente del tiempo que lo mantenga, da igual que sea una década o 20 años... si ya parto con un -10% en el mejor de los casos (ya no te hablo de pequeñas cantidades que se van al 40-50%) ya te cuesta hasta mantener el valor frente a la inflación.
> 
> Y ya no digamos que te pille una época como la del 2011 al 2020 donde has estado una década entera en pérdidas y comiéndote toda la inflación. Que sí, que a 100 años es probable que sea un buen refugio pero ya no estaré aquí para verlo.



La venta a empresas en España es un abuso, puedes comprarles monedas (no ladrillos) al 1.8-3% si no encuentras lo que buscas, pero vender por ese canal es una locura.

Con la plata y el resto de metales peor aún por el iva, comprar a spot o por debajo chatarra y pakillos mugrientos es mucho mejor, y ademas en caso de catástrofe son muy discretos.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Haciendo unos cálculos con los precios de esa página me sale lo siguiente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 766288
> 
> ...



La horquilla es brutal, sí.
Oro físico hay muy poco, debe estar todo en Suiza, casa de los Sionistas
El oro es para comprar y mantener, no lo vas a vender en 2 años ni en 5, lo mantienes 30 años.
Más se deprecia el dinero fíat. El oro no es para hacerte rico si no para preservar el patrimonio protegiéndote de la inflación, si quieres dinero arriesgalo en la bolsa o btc, con el oro no te vas a follar pero ya hubieses querido comprarlo en el año 1920.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar un lingote para diversificar y me entran algunas dudas respecto a las comisiones de compra-venta:
> 
> 1. En lingotes de 1 Kg me sale aprox. un +3% sobre spot. Lingotes mas pequeños la comisión es aun más alta.
> 
> ...



Si de verdad el Horoh subiera algun dia a digamos.....5000$/oz. estaria encantadisimo de pagar la mordida a Hacienda.....como eso no va a ocurrir pues ea.....


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Sep 2021)

Posible reventon de la plata. La cotización parece suspendida.

Mirad el otro hilo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Sep 2021)

Si que ha dado de si el tema de comprar 1Kg de oro...
Creo que es una de las ideas mas estupidas que he leido por aqui; ¿quien va a comprar 1kg de oro de forma anonima a un particular?
Eso es otra liga. Dicen que si te lo cortan en la tienda; y claro eso lo van a hacer gratis.... una maquina que escanee el bloque de oro y sea capad de cortar 100g clavados no es gratis.
Solo veo inconvenientes


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, evidentemente no tengo ni puta idea del mercado del oro, por eso pregunto.
> 
> El 3% del que hablo lo saqué viendo el precio en esta página: Comprar Lingote de oro 1000 gramos 9999 Marca SEMPSA online
> 
> ...



Ni en SEMPSA, ni en ningún comercio, te van a vender de forma anónima, a no ser que compres menos de 1000€ creo recordar. Además para comprar en SEMPSA tienes que ser empresa. Su precio de recompra es muy bajo. En vez de preguntar aquí, llámalos y habla con un comercial. De primeras no te van a decir su orquilla pero insistiendo un poco te lo dicen. Su pecio es spot + echura de lingote + comisión + envío.

Por otro lado, si pagas con Bitcoin y no lo has comprado sin KYC, tú transacción para pagar el oro se queda por la eternidad registrada en su blockchain, "enlazado" a los datos que le diste a la exchange al comprar Bitcoin...


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> y claro eso lo van a hacer gratis....



Sí, lo hacen gratis porque si no cortan el lingote, no te lo compran, así se aseguran que no lleva tungsteno. Usan una cizalla, sin más. Obviamente no va a salir un peso ajustado a lo que quieras vender.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si que ha dado de si el tema de comprar 1Kg de oro...
> Creo que es una de las ideas mas estupidas que he leido por aqui; ¿quien va a comprar 1kg de oro de forma anonima a un particular?
> Eso es otra liga. Dicen que si te lo cortan en la tienda; y claro eso lo van a hacer gratis.... una maquina que escanee el bloque de oro y sea capad de cortar 100g clavados no es gratis.
> Solo veo inconvenientes



Si tienes muchisima pasta no lo veo mal, no hace falta cortarlo le metes soplete a muerte y lo fundes, no perderias casi practicamente nada,


----------



## estupeharto (8 Sep 2021)

Un hilo de troceo y derribo sin el maestro no es lo mismo, las cosas como son.


----------



## r@in (8 Sep 2021)

¿Está próximo el momento del oro?


----------



## racional (8 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> El oro es para comprar y mantener, no lo vas a vender en 2 años ni en 5, lo mantienes 30 años.



Desde luego si, vas a ser el más rico del cementerio.


----------



## Play_91 (8 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> Desde luego si, vas a ser el más rico del cementerio.



No seas egoísta, nadie es el más rico del cementerio porque le deja sus posesiones a otros.


----------



## csan (9 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Seria como una moneda de euro. Que el valor facial es superior al material que la compone. Supongo que se vendia por 80.000 pesetas



Esas monedas cuando salieron se vendían en el corte inglés por unas 145.000 pesetas (Sí, antes tenían sección de venta de monedas de oro en el corte inglés). E incluso se vendían en las sucursales bancarias por encargo.
Así que imagínate la cantidad de años que estuvieron perdiendo, quienes las compraron al precio de salida.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> Desde luego si, vas a ser el más rico del cementerio.



Bueno, no seamos tan tiquismiquis, otros son los más ricos del mundo virtual, y tampoco pasa nada.
Por cierto ¿Como va lo del meteorito? Ya estará casi ¿No?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2021)

csan dijo:


> Esas monedas cuando salieron se vendían en el corte inglés por unas 145.000 pesetas (Sí, antes tenían sección de venta de monedas de oro en el corte inglés). E incluso se vendían en las sucursales bancarias por encargo.
> Así que imagínate la cantidad de años que estuvieron perdiendo, quienes las compraron al precio de salida.



Pero el problema no es de la moneda, es del que compra algo a un precio inflado por ignorancia y/o expectativas infundadas.

Si en lugar de cagarla hubiera comprado con la misma cantidad de efectivo oro a spot, habría multiplicado su inversión a efectos de fiat.
Esas monedas tienen el mismo Au que cualquier otro trozo de Au, y ese es su valor.
Pagar de más entra en el terreno de la especulación... cada cual elige su camino, pero hay que contar con los resultados posibles, sobre todo con el peor, antes de lanzarse a la piscina.


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Sep 2021)

¿qué opinináis de la caida de hoy?


----------



## OBDC (17 Sep 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> ¿qué opinináis de la caida de hoy?



No te preocupes que la respuesta te la darán cuando el oro suba, aunque sea media hora.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## r@in (18 Sep 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> ¿qué opinináis de la caida de hoy?



El oro es para largo plazo, no hay que fijarse en su valor cada día.


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Sep 2021)

r@in dijo:


> El oro es para largo plazo, no hay que fijarse en su valor cada día.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> Que solo afecta a quien maneja oro papel, si tu tienes una onza en tu mano, sigue pesando lo mismo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que quieras venderla en mal momento y con prisas porque te haga falta para comer, pero esos escenarios se piensan a tiempo, la vida no son 2 días como dicen los "Carpe Diem".
> 
> ...



Es que justo el día antes estaba leyendo un hilo en el que hablaban sobre que había gran escasez de plata y de metales en general: Crisis: - Escasez de suministro de PLATA 
y resulta que al día siguiente el precio de el oro y la plata lo tiran abajo un 5%... muy lógico todo


----------



## frankie83 (18 Sep 2021)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> En tienda te recomiendo Degussa.Si no compras más de 1000€, no te identifican



Ningun numismatico te va a “identificar”, posiblemente incluso por más de 1000


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Sep 2021)

Estaba mirando por curiosidad unas monedas de platino de un forero y me he puesto a mirar el precio del platino actual y en tienda, por que hay tal salvajada de diferencia de precio del platino en cuanto a cotizacion y precio en tienda ? supongo que sera por que no tiene mucha venta ??


----------



## r@in (19 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *BlackRock recorta casi todo el oro de su cartera*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que son movimientos extraños.
Algo gordo se está cociendo, y no creo que BlackRock nos vaya a contar sus planes futuros.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (19 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Dicen que si te lo cortan en la tienda; y claro eso lo van a hacer gratis.... una maquina que escanee el bloque de oro y sea capad de cortar 100g clavados no es gratis.
> Solo veo inconvenientes



Pero que máquina ni que pollas.
Te lo corta un sudamericano sudoroso con un serrucho en una mano y una escobilla en la otra para ir barriendo (para casa) el polvillo que sale.


----------



## r@in (28 Sep 2021)

Siguen jugando con el precio del oro.


----------



## negociante54 (28 Sep 2021)

El oro es igual que la plata de un día para otro puede valer menos.
__________________
Visita mi blog.provident.com.mx


----------



## r@in (28 Sep 2021)

negociante54 dijo:


> El oro es igual que la plata de un día para otro puede valer menos.
> __________________
> Visita mi blog.provident.com.mx



Como cualquier tipo de activo negociado. 
Esa no es la cuestión, me refiero a que parece que últimamente está perdiendo su función de refugio. A los robinhood de turno no les interesa.


----------



## OBDC (29 Sep 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Como cualquier tipo de activo negociado.
> Esa no es la cuestión, me refiero a que parece que últimamente está perdiendo su función de refugio. A los robinhood de turno no les interesa.



Creo que desde el 2011 lo ha perdido definitivamente. El precio va como cualquier commodity, al empuje de la demanda de factorías que lo usan, que no son pocas.
También cuando hay tensiones de soberanía son demandados por estados que lo usan como herramienta en operaciones especiales (léase terrorismo) que dicen que lo acopian en sus reservas que nadie audita....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Sep 2021)

El lunes se cargaron el oro y hoy la plata. Ya ha roto los soportes del año y se avecina caída libre. Yo desisto. Nos vemos cuando todo se hunda, como dice Kiyosaki


----------



## Orooo (29 Sep 2021)

Invoco a @racional para que arroje algo de luz entre nosotros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Invoco a @racional para que arroje algo de luz entre nosotros.




no se si llamas a un forero que se llama racional o a mi.

Por que he sido el mas racional de todos, bueno romanillo y algun otro tambien estaban de mi lado, la plata volveria a bajar y ya lo estais viendo.

Estamos viendo al mayor profeta en precios de plata de la historia del foro burbuja ???? Quien es quien en esta historia ??? podria ser que yo fuera juan el bautista pero tras de mi viniera el verdadero mesias del precio de la plata @romanillo ???

Que papel tendria tambien en esta historia @OBDC 

Por que esseri que al principio lucho junto a mi contra las fuerzas del mal se volvio contra mi en cuanto dije que todo acabaria bajando ¿??

Son tantas historias en una sola que quizas tengamos que hacer la biblia de la plata.


----------



## NPDO (29 Sep 2021)

Yo tengo ordenes a 16 y a luego a 12 para la plata.

Si se desploma todo como dicen es que van a subir tipos y lo único que sube entonces es el USD


----------



## Orooo (29 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> no se si llamas a un forero que se llama racional o a mi.
> 
> Por que he sido el mas racional de todos, bueno romanillo y algun otro tambien estaban de mi lado, la plata volveria a bajar y ya lo estais viendo.
> 
> ...



Racional es racional. El autentico mesias.


----------



## mike69 (29 Sep 2021)

La ostia se la han dado en el NYMEX.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (29 Sep 2021)

Tendría cierta lógica que lo hicieran bajar todo lo posible antes del 1 de enero del 2022 para poder comprar lo más barato posible antes de la más que previsible subida a la entrada de Basilea III en Londres.


----------



## Perquesitore (30 Sep 2021)

Ojo al bicho.....OJO AL BICHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Oct 2021)

pues a mi NO TRABAJO. me parece un cantamañanas al que solo le ira a coprar o a vender con un arma de fuego, que las tengo,


----------



## OBDC (4 Oct 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> pues a mi NO TRABAJO. me parece un cantamañanas al que solo le ira a coprar o a vender con un arma de fuego, que las tengo,



Tengo cuidado no te pilles el pellejo con el percutor.....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Dylan Thomas (14 Oct 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado? Ha bajado bastante para subir en picado


----------



## dmb001 (14 Oct 2021)

Pues qué va a pasar, lo de siempre. Que algunos más listos que nosotros sí que ganan dinero a diario con el oro. Se llama especulación 

Dicen que hoy un fondo de cobertura cubría cortos y luego los compraron, de ahí la bajada y posterior subida, a saber. Ya no me creo nada respecto a la cotización del oro


----------



## racional (14 Oct 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Pues qué va a pasar, lo de siempre. Que algunos más listos que nosotros sí que ganan dinero a diario con el oro. Se llama especulación
> 
> Dicen que hoy un fondo de cobertura cubría cortos y luego los compraron, de ahí la bajada y posterior subida, a saber. Ya no me creo nada respecto a la cotización del oro



La cotización del oro está completamente manipulada. Según dijo Kava el próximo año cambiaran algo para que eso deje de ser así. Pero cuesta creerlo.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Oct 2021)

racional dijo:


> La cotización del oro está completamente manipulada. Según dijo Kava el próximo año cambiaran algo para que eso deje de ser así. Pero cuesta creerlo.



Y aún así tenemos que estar dando "gracias", porque si la cotización del oro se dejara flotar libremente sin manipulación alguna y teniendo en cuenta la cantidad SALVAJE de FIAT que hay (más aún teniendo en cuenta lo que se ha impreso o sacado en bits los dos últimos años, de locos....) el precio sería absolutamente estratosférico y fuera del alcance de la mayoría....


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (15 Oct 2021)

Pues simplemente que una onza sería un BTC.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Oct 2021)

Eso no tiene sentido, la ley de la oferta y la demanda no funciona así, o quizás tengas razón pero a unos precios mucho mas altos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Oct 2021)

Dios castiga sin punto ni coma...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Oct 2021)

¿Usted tiene un cromosoma extra en el par 21, no?


----------



## Tichy (18 Oct 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Dios castiga sin punto ni coma...



No solo eso. En mis tiempos era pecado escribir Su Nombre en minúscula.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

Si bien tienen razón en lo que dicen, es típico para desacreditar el contenido centrarse en las formas en vez de refutar lo dicho.
Es bastante normal en interlocutores con poco argumento.
No te preocupes que en este hilo lo complejos de inferioridad son tan grandes que siempre importa mas estar por encima del otro que tener la verdad. Son dignos de estudio.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si bien tienen razón en lo que dicen, es típico para desacreditar el contenido centrarse en las formas en vez de refutar lo dicho.
> Es bastante normal en interlocutores con poco argumento.
> No te preocupes que en este hilo lo complejos de inferioridad son tan grandes que siempre importa mas estar por encima del otro que tener la verdad. Son dignos de estudio.
> 
> ...



Sois unos casos dignos de estudio, menudos personajes. Supongo que vuestros padres no os querían de pequeños o algo, sino no me lo explico.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sois unos casos dignos de estudio, menudos personajes. Supongo que vuestros padres no os querían de pequeños o algo, sino no me lo explico.



Rellene y le pongo el cuño.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Rellene y le pongo el cuño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que me comas los huevos subnormal


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que me comas los huevos subnormal



 que palabritas, se ve que no te dieron cariño tus padres de pequeño

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> que palabritas, se ve que no te dieron cariño tus padres de pequeño
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Estas en racha eh


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estas en racha eh



Espera que me voy a hacer el machote.

Que me comas los huevos subnormal.

Vaya, no se siente mal hacer el gilipolla de vez en cuando.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Espera que me voy a hacer el machote.
> 
> Que me comas los huevos subnormal.
> 
> ...



Venga troll, que me has sacado una sonrisa, vas subiendo de nivel


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Venga troll, que me has sacado una sonrisa, vas subiendo de nivel



Es que me esmero. Pues a tí te falta mejorar bastante que eres más aburrido que chupar la cucharita del helado cuando se termina.
Ten cuidado que si sigues así tu mujer se va a ir con el personal trainer.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## julitro (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno gente, estuve ausente en este hilo bastante tiempo y veo mucho batalleo. No quiero parecer el típico imbécil conciliador (aunque lo esté siendo), pero vine buscando algo de info actualizada y sólo veo insultos (tengo que reconocer que me he echado unas risas).

Venga va, volvamos a la senda. Que aquí hay mucha mente privilegiada que puede dar luz al tema que nos ocupa. Qué cojones está pasando con el oro y por qué hay tanta desconfianza?? No entiendo bien por qué algunos decís que el precio está manipulado. Viendo el gráfico de 20 años, así a lo me cago en diez, diría que no ha habido una evolución anormal, no?? 




Si pudierais actualizar eso de que está "manipulado" yo os lo agradecería y os cubriría de krugerrands virtuales.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

julitro dijo:


> Bueno gente, estuve ausente en este hilo bastante tiempo y veo mucho batalleo. No quiero parecer el típico imbécil conciliador (aunque lo esté siendo), pero vine buscando algo de info actualizada y sólo veo insultos (tengo que reconocer que me he echado unas risas).
> 
> Venga va, volvamos a la senda. Que aquí hay mucha mente privilegiada que puede dar luz al tema que nos ocupa. Qué cojones está pasando con el oro y por qué hay tanta desconfianza?? No entiendo bien por qué algunos decís que el precio está manipulado. Viendo el gráfico de 20 años, así a lo me cago en diez, diría que no ha habido una evolución anormal, no??
> 
> ...



Lo de manipulado es para justificar los fallos de las falsas predicciones con fines de generar compra.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2021)

julitro dijo:


> Bueno gente, estuve ausente en este hilo bastante tiempo y veo mucho batalleo. No quiero parecer el típico imbécil conciliador (aunque lo esté siendo), pero vine buscando algo de info actualizada y sólo veo insultos (tengo que reconocer que me he echado unas risas).
> 
> Venga va, volvamos a la senda. Que aquí hay mucha mente privilegiada que puede dar luz al tema que nos ocupa. Qué cojones está pasando con el oro y por qué hay tanta desconfianza?? No entiendo bien por qué algunos decís que el precio está manipulado. Viendo el gráfico de 20 años, así a lo me cago en diez, diría que no ha habido una evolución anormal, no??
> 
> ...



Hay gente que, si no sube todos los días, creen que nos están engañando. Sin ser experto pero una subida de 1200 a 1800 en poco tiempo me parece significativa. Para algunos si no sube a 3000 les parece poco y, si subiera a esos 3000 también les parecería poco. Son insaciables


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo de manipulado es para justificar los fallos de las falsas predicciones con fines de generar compra.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




Tienes alguna reflexiones interesantes, y te he zankeado varias veces, pero creo que eres algo injusto acusando a los metaleros del hilo de generar FOMO para pillar a incautos. Aquí somos cuatro gatos (literalmente), y nunca he visto proselitismo, ni hay metaleros que se metan en los hilos de Criptos o de Bolsa diciendo que vendan sus activos para comprar onzas. Directamente no los hay ( al revés suele pasar por temporadas). Y ello, lo reconozco, porque hay que estar un poco chiflado para meter parte de tus ahorros que tanto trabajo han costado en "piedras barbaras" para dejarlas guardadas lustros, "a ver que pasa". Pero precisamente por esto, el metalero medio está muy convencido (llámalo fe si quieres), y lógicamente si alguien le pregunta lo explica, pero ahí no hay mala fe, de la que parece que nos acusas.

En fin que respeto que opines que estamos equivocados, y respeto que expreses tu opinión para que los nuevos puedan valorar antes de meterse en este mundillo, pero las acusaciones que sueles hacer, más o menos veladas, creo que son injustas.


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tienes alguna reflexiones interesantes, y te he zankeado varias veces, pero creo que eres algo injusto acusando a los metaleros del hilo de generar FOMO para pillar a incautos. Aquí somos cuatro gatos (literalmente), y nunca he visto proselitismo, ni hay metaleros que se metan en los hilos de Criptos o de Bolsa diciendo que vendan sus activos para comprar onzas. Directamente no los hay ( al revés suele pasar por temporadas). Y ello, lo reconozco, porque hay que estar un poco chiflado para meter parte de tus ahorros que tanto trabajo han costado en "piedras barbaras" para dejarlas guardadas lustros, "a ver que pasa". Pero precisamente por esto, el metalero medio está muy convencido (llámalo fe si quieres), y lógicamente si alguien le pregunta lo explica, pero ahí no hay mala fe, de la que parece que nos acusas.
> 
> En fin que respeto que opines que estamos equivocados, y respeto que expreses tu opinión para que los nuevos puedan valorar antes de meterse en este mundillo, pero las acusaciones que sueles hacer, más o menos veladas, creo que son injustas.



Yo también respeto tu opinión y realmente haces aportes reflexivos que no son particularmente futurología positiva de forma sistemática, se percibe análisis tanto negativo como positivo.
Dime una sola cosa y que confiare en ti al 100%, y según lo que indiques será mi actitud futura.
En el hilo no hay vendedores profesionales o CMs de tiendas no declarados y que la compra/venta es su principal fuente de ingresos?
Ninguno hace proselitismo para defender su inversión intentando usar el hype del buscador en el Google rellenando cientos de informes poco realistas en resultados que luego fallan más que escopeta de feria? 
Alguno sí declara que se dedica profesionalmente y me parece totalmente válido.
Espero tu respuesta 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## estupeharto (20 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tienes alguna reflexiones interesantes, y te he zankeado varias veces, pero creo que eres algo injusto acusando a los metaleros del hilo de generar FOMO para pillar a incautos. Aquí somos cuatro gatos (literalmente), y nunca he visto proselitismo, ni hay metaleros que se metan en los hilos de Criptos o de Bolsa diciendo que vendan sus activos para comprar onzas. Directamente no los hay ( al revés suele pasar por temporadas). Y ello, lo reconozco, porque hay que estar un poco chiflado para meter parte de tus ahorros que tanto trabajo han costado en "piedras barbaras" para dejarlas guardadas lustros, "a ver que pasa". Pero precisamente por esto, el metalero medio está muy convencido (llámalo fe si quieres), y lógicamente si alguien le pregunta lo explica, pero ahí no hay mala fe, de la que parece que nos acusas.
> 
> En fin que respeto que opines que estamos equivocados, y respeto que expreses tu opinión para que los nuevos puedan valorar antes de meterse en este mundillo, pero las acusaciones que sueles hacer, más o menos veladas, creo que son injustas.



Intuyo que hay por aquí dando tumbos algún que otro ilustre ignorado.
No sé si los insultos referidos por otros floreros procedían de ahí o quizás de otros mensajes que fueron borrados antes de verlos.
En cualquier caso, me alegro de no perturbar mi neurona con la cansinez de siempre, que hay muchas cosas interesantes en la viña como para desperdiciar el tiempo y la energía.
Saludos al ilustrísimo


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo también respeto tu opinión y realmente haces aportes reflexivos que no son particularmente futurología positiva de forma sistemática, se percibe análisis tanto negativo como positivo.
> Dime una sola cosa y que confiare en ti al 100%, y según lo que indiques será mi actitud futura.
> En el hilo no hay vendedores profesionales o CMs de tiendas no declarados y que la compra/venta es su principal fuente de ingresos?
> Ninguno hace proselitismo para defender su inversión intentando usar el hype del buscador en el Google rellenando cientos de informes poco realistas en resultados que luego fallan más que escopeta de feria?
> ...



Que yo sepa vendedores profesionales ha habido algunos. Un forero que también andaba metido en criptos estuvo durante un tiempo ofreciendo onzas y lingotes, creo que era de Valladolid pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso, no recuerdo el nombre. Pero el hombre fue claro y ningún caso engañó a nadie.

Si hay alguno que sin estar declarado se gana la vida comprando y vendiendo lo desconozco, pero vamos es bastante fácil de comprobar mirando el hilo de compraventas y ver la gente que se puede dedicar a ello de forma habitual, aunque con un margen tan bajo como en lo metales supongo que para "ganarte la vida" tienes que mover mucho material. Y yo creo que la línea general del hilo es el del acumulador más que la del compraventa, aunque de todo puede haber.

En cuanto a los "informes poco realistas", pues es lo que te digo, todos nos equivocamos. Todos pensamos que en agosto de 2020, anterior máximo, esto se iba to the moon, y no fue así. Mira a Mike Malony. Este tío esta montado en el dolar, pero lleva prediciendo la explosión del sistema y los metales to the moon más de 20 años. Se está haciendo anciano el hombre, pero ahí sigue, con sus videos, y con uno de los mejores documentales de la hitoria de la estafa del sistema fiat.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Oct 2021)

Es que es muy difícil tener la idea feliz de que hay grandes intereses y fortunas moviendo y manipulando los resortes de esta corrupta sociedad, y que por tanto, es difícil predecir cuando irán mermando o cayendo, por muy insostenible e injusto que se vuelva todo.
Es mucho más locuaz pensar que TODOS los que hablan de estos temas lo hacen porque quieren engañar a pardillos mediante la compra venta de lo que sea. Y por supuesto, ninguno de los razonamientos que se exponen tienen sentido ni otra razón de ser que la de ocultar las verdaderas intenciones, la de esquilmar pardillos.
Pardillos de mundo, iros a otro foro antes de que os desplumen las mentes malvadas que pululan por estos lares.
Por supuesto, se da por sentado que los pardillos son gilipollas e incapaces de pensar ni sacar conclusiones de lo que leen.
Menos mal que tenemos personajes que nos ilustran bien.


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que yo sepa vendedores profesionales ha habido algunos. Un forero que también andaba metido en criptos estuvo durante un tiempo ofreciendo onzas y lingotes, creo que era de Valladolid pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso, no recuerdo el nombre. Pero el hombre fue claro y ningún caso engañó a nadie.
> 
> Si hay alguno que sin estar declarado se gana la vida comprando y vendiendo lo desconozco, pero vamos es bastante fácil de comprobar mirando el hilo de compraventas y ver la gente que se puede dedicar a ello de forma habitual, aunque con un margen tan bajo como en lo metales supongo que para "ganarte la vida" tienes que mover mucho material. Y yo creo que la línea general del hilo es el del acumulador más que la del compraventa, aunque de todo puede haber.
> 
> En cuanto a los "informes poco realistas", pues es lo que te digo, todos nos equivocamos. Todos pensamos que en agosto de 2020, anterior máximo, esto se iba to the moon, y no fue así. Mira a Mike Malony. Este tío esta montado en el dolar, pero lleva prediciendo la explosión del sistema y los metales to the moon más de 20 años. Se está haciendo anciano el hombre, pero ahí sigue, con sus videos, y con uno de los mejores documentales de la hitoria de la estafa del sistema fiat.



Bueno amigo, entiendo por tu respuesta que no te mojas....y me alegro porque has sido honesto y políticamente correcto.
No esperaba menos de ti.
Lo que no entiendo es que te tomes mis comentarios como personales. 






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo de manipulado es para justificar los fallos de las falsas predicciones con fines de generar compra.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No se Rick, pero vender el equivalente a varios meses de producción mundial, de golpe y en horas de baja liquidez no parece lo más indicado para hacer una buena venta.


----------



## OBDC (26 Oct 2021)

Mochuelo dijo:


> No se Rick, pero vender el equivalente a varios meses de producción mundial, de golpe y en horas de baja liquidez no parece lo más indicado para hacer una buena venta.



Pues no parece serlo, estoy de acuerdo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## morel (27 Oct 2021)

Con la que se avecina de inflacción...


----------



## visaman (27 Oct 2021)

a cuanto se cotiza el metro de cadena de oro reshulon? en 24 kilates


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Oct 2021)

visaman dijo:


> a cuanto se cotiza el metro de cadena de oro reshulon? en 24 kilates



Más o menos en número de navajas, pinchos y otras armas de defensa personal que necesites para lucirlo sin que te la manguen.... 











Roban a una mujer mientras explicaba en directo en televisión la inseguridad de Brasil


Una mujer fue asaltada en Río de Janeiro mientras ofrecía unas declaraciones en televisión sobre la falta de presencia policial y la inseguridad de una zona del país. Aprovechando




www.elmundo.es


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2021)

Esta a punto de pegar un salto a otro escalón o caerse por el precipicio..... 
Yo no diré lo que opino porque luego dirán que es mi culpa, que en este foro soy como Franco para el PSOE.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Oct 2021)

La inflación, a nivel global, parece irse a niveles no vistos en 40 años.
Caso de confirmarse lo anterior, deberá trasladarse al precio del valor refugio por excelencia. Al oro.
Debería abrir el año 2022 en los 2.000 USD/Oz.
¿O no?.


----------



## r@in (29 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> La inflación, a nivel global, parece irse a niveles no vistos en 40 años.
> Caso de confirmarse lo anterior, deberá trasladarse al precio del valor refugio por excelencia. Al oro.
> Debería abrir el año 2022 en los 2.000 USD/Oz.
> ¿O no?.



De momento no.
Más bien parece lo contrario. Algunas veces me planteo que los mercados actuales no tienen nada que ver con los de hace una década o incluso menos.


----------



## r@in (31 Oct 2021)

El oro ha bajado su precio considerable este año.
Me explico. Si tenemos en cuenta que para obtenerlo hace falta una gran cantidad de energía y esta ha incrementado su precio considerablemente, que el oro no suba significa que realmente baja.
El oro que se obtiene ahora mismo es menos rentable para el que lo mina, refina, funde,etc. A las mineras les podría salir más rentable paralizar la extracción y esperar a que sus costes bajen o que el precio suba para compensar.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

r@in dijo:


> El oro ha bajado su precio considerable este año.
> Me explico. Si tenemos en cuenta que para obtenerlo hace falta una gran cantidad de energía y esta ha incrementado su precio considerablemente, que el oro no suba significa que realmente baja.
> El oro que se obtiene ahora mismo es menos rentable para el que lo mina, refina, funde,etc. A las mineras les podría salir más rentable paralizar la extracción y esperar a que sus costes bajen o que el precio suba para compensar.



Regulación natural de mercado. Si se genera escasez subirá. Se comporta tal cual un commodity.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## r@in (31 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Regulación natural de mercado. Si se genera escasez subirá. Se comporta tal cual un commodity.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Escasez es muy difícil que haya, ya que las reservas son muy grandes respecto al uso industrial que tiene.
Siempre va a haber oro almacenado disponible. Otra cosa es que suba el precio debido a una falta de oferta, pero no realmente por una escasez.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Escasez es muy difícil que haya, ya que las reservas son muy grandes respecto al uso industrial que tiene.
> Siempre va a haber oro almacenado disponible. Otra cosa es que suba el precio debido a una falta de oferta, pero no realmente por una escasez.



Me refería a escasez de oferta.....
El mercado se regula no por existencias, sino por oferta obviamente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Oct 2021)

Precio objetivo (AT) para la plata. Mejores sectores en periodos inflacionarios.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Quizas en unos años...quien sabe

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Nov 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que es muy difícil tener la idea feliz de que hay grandes intereses y fortunas moviendo y manipulando los resortes de esta corrupta sociedad, y que por tanto, es difícil predecir cuando irán mermando o cayendo, por muy insostenible e injusto que se vuelva todo.
> Es mucho más locuaz pensar que TODOS los que hablan de estos temas lo hacen porque quieren engañar a pardillos mediante la compra venta de lo que sea. Y por supuesto, ninguno de los razonamientos que se exponen tienen sentido ni otra razón de ser que la de ocultar las verdaderas intenciones, la de esquilmar pardillos.
> Pardillos de mundo, iros a otro foro antes de que os desplumen las mentes malvadas que pululan por estos lares.
> Por supuesto, se da por sentado que los pardillos son gilipollas e incapaces de pensar ni sacar conclusiones de lo que leen.
> Menos mal que tenemos personajes que nos ilustran bien.



Dejando al margen el pequeño detalle de que hay más oro en papel que oro de verdad habrá nunca aunque añadas el que echaron los aztecas al río.

El precio del oro estará manipulado, porque no hay precio que no lo esté. Y esto no será diferente.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2021)

Exacto, todo está manipulado. Desde el trigo hasta el agua, desde el BTC hasta el mercado laboral. Por ende, 4 gatos van a conseguir que dejen de manipularlo informándole en el foro? El oro va a dejar de ser manipulado por intervención divina? Se va a conseguir que el oro deje de ser un instrumento de países y lobbys poderosos?
Estas personas todo poderosas van a dejar por las buenas de manipularlo? Van a dejar de comprar voluntades de políticos para que usen instrumentos (entre ellos el oro y cientos más) por aburrimiento?
No se qué quieren decir con el tema de la manipulación, porque creo que cada vez que dicen esa chorrada, tienen que decir también como y porque van a dejar de manipularlo para ser creíble el discurso.
Si creen eso de que el oro va a dejar de ser manipulado porque alguien se va a volver bueno, es pueril, y si no es por puerilidad es por interés la promoción del oro como algo "divino" que romperá la manipulación del mercado por su sola existencia.....porque por intervención de los que lo controlan, no será este octubre, ni el que viene.
Y dudo que los grandes capitalistas de este foro tengan el poder de hacerlo.
Me voy a ver alguna película de Disney.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## r@in (2 Nov 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Dejando al margen el pequeño detalle de que hay más oro en papel que oro de verdad habrá nunca aunque añadas el que echaron los aztecas al río.
> 
> El precio del oro estará manipulado, porque no hay precio que no lo esté. Y esto no será diferente.



Ahora a los manipuladores les interesa que no suba, cuando les interese que baje por debajo de 1500 lo harán, y cuando lo quieran por encima de 2000, ahí lo veremos. El oro es para largo y verlas venir.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## r@in (7 Nov 2021)

¿Os parece que la semana que viene cambia la tendencia y empieza a subir?


----------



## racional (8 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, todo está manipulado. Desde el trigo hasta el agua, desde el BTC hasta el mercado laboral.



El BTC es lo único que no está manipulado.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 830874



Sera ese Satoshi? Tiene nombre de asiático… empezando por ahí ya huele mal y ni nos hemos metido a debatir


----------



## Marianoo (9 Nov 2021)

#GOLD
Zona importante. Si rompe la directriz bajista se irá a máximos.


----------



## Marianoo (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Que viene (10 Nov 2021)

Marianoo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 831615



Pues la rompió y de qué manera....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Nov 2021)

Hoy puede llegar el dia que muchos esperabais, no me coge en mi mejor momento pero no me puedo quejar.

Aun asi voy a conservar todas mis opciones en todas las variables que en estos momentos tengo, no voy a vender nada, ni liquido mis criptos ni mi metal.

Algo esta ocurriendo en estos momentos, seguramente no pase nada pero se intuye que puede ser el dia en el que algo si que pueda ocurrir, pense que todo esto llegaria el año pasado y luego no paso nada de nada.

Hoy tiene toda la pinta de que si que podria pasar algo y se ven muchos movimientos.

Hay probabilidad no se de que porcentaje estemos hablando, seguramente no demasiado grande de que mañana tanto bolsas como criptos se vayan a tomar porculo y mira por donde los metales puedan subir salvajemente.

Dicho esto, probablemente no ocurra nada y todo siga igual.


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2021)

hombre básicamente el precio del oro lo deciden unas pocas personas en una Reunión y depende de como haya sido al mamada matinal de al secretaria el precio sube o baja. 

es un sucker price


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy puede llegar el dia que muchos esperabais, no me coge en mi mejor momento pero no me puedo quejar.
> 
> Aun asi voy a conservar todas mis opciones en todas las variables que en estos momentos tengo, no voy a vender nada, ni liquido mis criptos ni mi metal.
> 
> ...




Creo que haces bien, esto está empezando a moverse


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que haces bien, esto está empezando a moverse




He comprado lo que he podido en estos ultimos meses, tenia desecha bastante mi posicion ya que el año pasado y el anterior tuve que vender mucho para poder pagar impuestos que me comian, un dia incluso me acojone, me llegaron no se si cerca de 30 sobres o mas reclamando plusvalias de estas que ahora han quitado, luego no era para tanto, no recuerdo si fueron 300 euros entre todo.

Debio costar mas los putos sobres y tener al que me los mando haciendo cuentas, los pague por que me salia mas caro que el abogado me lo mirara todo, el abogado me dijo que era una chorizada que estaba todo bien calculado y que habian puesto incluso de mas para que no pasara esto por que el impuesto de sucesiones salia a casi nada y era mas caro el notario para cambiar todo de nombre.

Luego volvi a vender para comprar dos activos que me salieron regalados el año pasado por entre junio y agosto, eran gente que se habian acojonado con lo del virus o yo que se que es lo que querian y me vendieron dos cosas regaladisimas, pero claro por muy regaladas que fueran otro pila de billetes que se fueron.

Ahora me estaba recuperando y como lo que no me gusta es tener dinero por que me toca los huevos la chorizada que me estaban haciendo por diversos bancos en los que estaba y me he ido, sabadell, caja rural, santander..... tenia varias cuentas.

Pues hecho el dinero en lo que sea y dejo lo justo, prefiero tener latunes antes que dinero con todas las putadas que se ve que noes estan haciendo.

Seguramente al final no pase nada y dentro de un año o de cuando sea pueda volver a vender lo que tengo para comprar otra cosa que me interese.

Ayer me estuvieron enseñando casas en otra provincia, muy regaladas, casoplones grandes, ojala tuviera de eso a ese precio en donde vivo yo, me iba del piso en donde estoy, lo ponia en alquiler y me compraba una de estas.

Les dije por que estan a este precio, que tienen estas casas para tener este precio ?

No tenian nada, simplemente era en aldea a 15 minutos de provincia, viejos se habian muerto, hijos se habian buscado la vida fuera, ademas no tenian mucha pasta y necesitaban quitarse las casas de enmedio y coger dinero, habian intentado venderlas al doble de lo que estaban, se habian aburrido y las habian puesto tiradisimas de precio y dando facilidad de pago.

Me estuvieron diciendo ayer que esto era el principio, que todabia no estabamos viendo nada pero que era el comienzo, que iban a pasar cosas muy chungas y que por alli la gente empezaba a estar algo axfisiada.

Veremos haber, seguramente al final no ocurra nada, pero ayer se empezaron a ver cosas raras por bolsas y otros activos.


----------



## delta74 (12 Nov 2021)

los efts que ponen physical tienen algo de oro fisico?


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2021)

En el caso de que suba mucho, será ver cuánto tiempo se mantiene alto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Nov 2021)

Mirad este comentario



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Librepensador91 (20 Nov 2021)

Donde podría comprar horo físico? En cash claro!


----------



## risto mejido (20 Nov 2021)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Donde podría comprar horo físico? En cash claro!



Menos de 1000 euros por persona y día donde quieras ,en cualquier tienda física, más importe me temo que sea a través de medios bancarios.

Si es imperativo pagar en cash compra monedas pequeñas de menos de 1000 euros y hazte un tour por 5 o 6 tiendas diferentes y en cada una compras por menos de 1000 euros, puedes pedir ticket de compra y no factura si es menos de 1000, para todo lo demás master card hamijo


----------



## dmb001 (20 Nov 2021)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Donde podría comprar horo físico? En cash claro!



Postea en el hilo de de aquí al lado de Compra/venta especificando lo que buscas y tendrás varias ofertas por privado. 

También puedes hacerlo en un par de grupos de Telegram bastante populares del que forman parte varios de los que están aquí.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Nov 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Postea en el hilo de de aquí al lado de Compra/venta especificando lo que buscas y tendrás varias ofertas por privado.
> 
> También puedes hacerlo en un par de grupos de Telegram bastante populares del que forman parte varios de los que están aquí.



bueno, por supuesto en el hilo de compraventa , lo daba por hecho.
una cosa podias indicar que grupos de telegram son?? no me he metido nunca en ellos
gracias


----------



## delta74 (24 Nov 2021)

normalmente cuando el dólar sube el oro baja y en ese escenario parece que estamos, pero con el tema de la inflación puede que el oro haga un lateral, a saber.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Nov 2021)

r@in dijo:


> El oro ha bajado su precio considerable este año.
> Me explico. Si tenemos en cuenta que para obtenerlo hace falta una gran cantidad de energía y esta ha incrementado su precio considerablemente, que el oro no suba significa que realmente baja.
> El oro que se obtiene ahora mismo es menos rentable para el que lo mina, refina, funde,etc. A las mineras les podría salir más rentable paralizar la extracción y esperar a que sus costes bajen o que el precio suba para compensar.



El oro ha bajado este año porque por Basilea III muchos poderosos tienen muchos cortos que cerrar antes del 1 de enero, y eso no se puede hacer de un día para otro.

El precio real del oro lo empezaremos a ver a partir de enero del año que viene.


----------



## saa12121 (24 Nov 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El oro ha bajado este año porque por Basilea III muchos poderosos tienen muchos cortos que cerrar antes del 1 de enero, y eso no se puede hacer de un día para otro.
> 
> El precio real del oro lo empezaremos a ver a partir de enero del año que viene.



Pero si Basilea III ya han dicho que se lo van a poder saltar a la torera. No va a haber ningún cambio en el precio como consecuencia de Basilea. Esperar un boom a partir de enero es muy inocente. En esto de los metales vale la pena hacerse la idea de que pueden quedar años de estar invertidos en una mierda manipulada.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (24 Nov 2021)

Gente confiando en Basilea III aun, que tierno.


----------



## Lego. (24 Nov 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Escasez es muy difícil que haya, ya que las reservas son muy grandes respecto al uso industrial que tiene.
> Siempre va a haber oro almacenado disponible. Otra cosa es que suba el precio debido a una falta de oferta, pero no realmente por una escasez.



No es tanto así. Si, por ejemplo, por culpa de los precios de combustibles, el precio de extracción de oro se duplica, el de las reservas también lo hace. Obviamente, porque ¿quién va a veder el que tiene guardado a 100 si reponerlo le costaría 200?

Pero esto no es algo del oro. Pasaría con cualquier mercancía cuya producción se encarezca. Un ejemplo lo tenemos últimamente con los precios de los ordenadores de segunda mano. Como hay escasez de nuevos, se están disparando y ya cuestan un 60% de lo que costaría uno nuevo y más moderno. Lo tomas o lo dejas. En cuanto se recupere la cadena, los usados volverán a venderse al peso.

that's life!


----------



## Lego. (24 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, todo está manipulado. Desde el trigo hasta el agua, desde el BTC hasta el mercado laboral. Por ende, 4 gatos van a conseguir que dejen de manipularlo informándole en el foro? El oro va a dejar de ser manipulado por intervención divina? Se va a conseguir que el oro deje de ser un instrumento de países y lobbys poderosos?
> Estas personas todo poderosas van a dejar por las buenas de manipularlo? Van a dejar de comprar voluntades de políticos para que usen instrumentos (entre ellos el oro y cientos más) por aburrimiento?
> No se qué quieren decir con el tema de la manipulación, porque creo que cada vez que dicen esa chorrada, tienen que decir también como y porque van a dejar de manipularlo para ser creíble el discurso.
> Si creen eso de que el oro va a dejar de ser manipulado porque alguien se va a volver bueno, es pueril, y si no es por puerilidad es por interés la promoción del oro como algo "divino" que romperá la manipulación del mercado por su sola existencia.....porque por intervención de los que lo controlan, no será este octubre, ni el que viene.
> ...



Los gallifantes que dominan el cotarro, tienes razón, no van a soltar su herramienta voluntariamente.

También tienes razón en que ningún forero, ni ninguna asociación ni partido político puede obligarles. Les da la risa. Los compran o los matan. Ahí no hay nada que hacer.

Sólo otro gallifante, igual de poderoso pero con intereses diferentes, puede doblarles el brazo. Puede que China o Rusia, por poner dos ejemplos fáciles, un día decidan que a no les conviene seguir la partida on estas normas, si ven que ya no ganan nada a cambio de tragar. En ese momento esa supuesta impunidad y omnipotencia de nuestros HDLGP se va a tomar por saco, porque los otros también tienen misiles, hackers, armas biológicas o lo que haga falta poner encima de la mesa si la cosa se pone muy "tensa".


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (24 Nov 2021)

Interesante el programa de hoy, cuenta muchas cosas que aqui ya se han comentado pero recomendable para neofitos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Nov 2021)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Interesante el programa de hoy, cuenta muchas cosas que aqui ya se han comentado pero recomendable para neofitos.




Está muy bien el video


----------



## El Tito Anacleto (29 Nov 2021)

Bajará en breve


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2021)

El Tito Anacleto dijo:


> Bajará en breve



¿la masa monetaria?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Nov 2021)

El Tito Anacleto dijo:


> Bajará en breve



Lo mas seguro es que a lo mejor... o también puede que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## hornblower (30 Nov 2021)

*U.S. Silica dice que es necesario aumentar los precios para ayudar a compensar el aumento de los costes de energía, mano de obra, transporte, materiales y fabricación*

What is U.S. Silica used for?


U.S. Silica is a global industrial minerals and logistics leader, with core competencies in *mining, processing, logistics and material science* that enable us to produce and cost effectively deliver over 1,500 diversified products to customers across our end markets.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Nov 2021)

AUTOMATIZACIÓN masiva incoming con la excusa de evitar las alzas de precios debida a la falta de voluntarios para currar en trabajos mierder sin subirles el sueldo en 3,2,1....

La Agenda 2030 va a todo trapo!


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (30 Nov 2021)

@cacho_perro últimamente te veo mucho en los jilos del oro. ¿Acaso has descubierto la fascinación del capital?


----------



## Play_91 (30 Nov 2021)

Cuando compras oro físico online puedes solicitar hacerlo por transferencia ¿qué pasa si pasan 14 días (días que te dan de margen) y no haces dicha transferencia?

¿Y si en 5 días cae mucho el precio? Te dan 14 días para hacer la transferencia pero ¿y si no la haces y lo haces el día que mejor precio tenga el oro de entre esos 14 días?


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Nov 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> @cacho_perro últimamente te veo mucho en los jilos del oro. ¿Acaso has descubierto la fascinación del capital?



Viva el mal, viva el capital, abajo la seguridad social! 

Cada cosa tiene su porqué y nada es blanco ni negro hamijo y yo nunca me he ido


----------



## jkaza (1 Dic 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Cuando compras oro físico online puedes solicitar hacerlo por transferencia ¿qué pasa si pasan 14 días (días que te dan de margen) y no haces dicha transferencia?
> 
> ¿Y si en 5 días cae mucho el precio? Te dan 14 días para hacer la transferencia pero ¿y si no la haces y lo haces el día que mejor precio tenga el oro de entre esos 14 días?



En Alemania te denuncian y a cada día que pase va aumentando la sanción, hasta que te embarguen todo lo que te pillen por la cantidad que hayas sumado.

En ejpaña... igual te mandan a un rumano para que te dé un recado.


----------



## Barruno (18 Dic 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Cuando compras oro físico online puedes solicitar hacerlo por transferencia ¿qué pasa si pasan 14 días (días que te dan de margen) y no haces dicha transferencia?
> 
> ¿Y si en 5 días cae mucho el precio? Te dan 14 días para hacer la transferencia pero ¿y si no la haces y lo haces el día que mejor precio tenga el oro de entre esos 14 días?



En coininvest p.e., pone que si a los tres dias no haces el pago, anulan el pedido y te cobran 50 euros por gastos de anulacion.
Lo qie no se es como se los cobran (los 50€).


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> En coininvest p.e., pone que si a los tres dias no haces el pago, anulan el pedido y te cobran 50 euros por gastos de anulacion.
> Lo qie no se es como se los cobran (los 50€).



Claro es raro eso porque ¿de dónde lo van a cobrar?


----------



## corto maltes (18 Dic 2021)

te envian a un rumano que te dice, paga el oro, primer aviso..


----------



## csan (18 Dic 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Cuando compras oro físico online puedes solicitar hacerlo por transferencia ¿qué pasa si pasan 14 días (días que te dan de margen) y no haces dicha transferencia?
> 
> ¿Y si en 5 días cae mucho el precio? Te dan 14 días para hacer la transferencia pero ¿y si no la haces y lo haces el día que mejor precio tenga el oro de entre esos 14 días?



El precio se cierra una vez se formaliza el pedido (si el comercio es serio, que no siempre es así), a veces ganas, otras pierdes...es parte del juego


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2021)

csan dijo:


> El precio se cierra una vez se formaliza el pedido (si el comercio es serio, que no siempre es así), a veces ganas, otras pierdes...es parte del juego



Ya pero te dan 3 días para hacer el pago y si no lo has hecho te están avisando de que te has demorado 25 días pero ¿te dejarán hacer el pago pasadas varias semanas?



jkaza dijo:


> En Alemania te denuncian y a cada día que pase va aumentando la sanción, hasta que te embarguen todo lo que te pillen por la cantidad que hayas sumado.
> 
> En ejpaña... igual te mandan a un rumano para que te dé un recado.



Es que te mandan un mail diario diciéndote: han pasado 18 días desde el pedido y no has pagado. Y así todos los días pero no se si podrás pagarlo pasado 1 mes.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2022)

En $, € y ¥, en £ cayendo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ene 2022)

Estimados amigos... muy interesante el video de cierre de mercado de JOSE LUIS CÁRPATOS, creo que es muy clarificador de lo que se nos viene. Trata bastantes temas pero resumo lo fundamental, aunque recomiendo verlo entero




- Los mercados están entendiendo que la inflación está descontrolada, y descuentan con varias subidas de los tipos de interés por la FED, incluso con subidas más agresivas que las anunciadas por la FED (se habla hasta de 5 subidas de tipos en el año y acelerar el tappering). Parece que BIDEN se está hundiendo en las encuestas de voto, y que estas encuestas tienen que ver con las inflación, por lo que BIDEN está presionando para que se controle la inflación, aunque lógicamente tiene el peligro de hundir la bolsa.

- La consecuencia inmediata sería una corrección severa de los activos, bolsa, criptos y oro, y por otra parte un fortalecimiento del dolar.

- Peeeeero, y aquí está la cosa, la economía no está para fiestas, está muy débil, y una subida de tipos va a frenar totalmente la economía y traer fuego, sangre y dolor a las calles. Según Cárpatos esto se ve porque los bonos están bajando menos los de L/P que los de C/P. Es decir se está produciendo lo que llaman el "aplanamiento de la curva de tipos", lo que indica que nos estamos acercando a una recisión. De la misma forma los datos macros están dando sorpresas negativas. Los Bancos grandes ( Goldman y JP) que debían estar pletóricos con las subidas de tipos, están bajando al hades por sus malos resultados. Varios analistas hablan de recesión para 2024

- Ahora imaginad la situación. Mirad que cocktel:
1.- Inflación .
2.- Tipos de interés altos
3.- Crecimiento nulo o recisión.


Creo que esto lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. Vamos a ver un crack en breve, y la economía real se va a ir a los infiernos por lo que a la FED no le quedará otra que volver a lo unico que sabe hacer:
- Imprimir más dinero + bajar los tipos.... lo que a su vez llevará a más inflación

Pero creo que llegados a ese momento, la inflación va a estar descontrolada, y empezará la locura por hacerse con activos duros y entraríamos directamente en la fase de reset.

Lo único que podría evitar este panorama es que la FED tuviera éxito en parar la inflación, con subidas de tipo moderadas que no se carguen la economía y el mercado... pero no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estimados amigos... muy interesante el video de cierre de mercado de JOSE LUIS CÁRPATOS, creo que es muy clarificador de lo que se nos viene. Trata bastantes temas pero resumo lo fundamental, aunque recomiendo verlo entero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo aquí, para ilustrar, acompañaría bien un meme con una marioneta peluda de color rojo, con los brazos en alto mirando hacia el cielo, y con un fondo de grandes llamas incandescentes. Pero lo siento, no lo encuentro, así que os lo imagináis...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Ene 2022)

Ya está, este es:


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya está, este es:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911455



Estanflación, economía al guano, revolución social, RBU, robotización masiva, control social... y encima hasta metaleros que no adoran a pizpiayuso... Definitivamente el fin del mundo está cerca y este año sí, será en octubre.... 

p.d.: pero no acumulen demasiados latunes y sardinas no vaya a que os pase como al Robbie Williams y enfermes por envenenamiento de arsénico y mercurio por alimentarte exclusivamente de eso....


----------



## loquesubebaja (19 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Justo aquí, para ilustrar, acompañaría bien un meme con una marioneta peluda de color rojo, con los brazos en alto mirando hacia el cielo, y con un fondo de grandes llamas incandescentes. Pero lo siento, no lo encuentro, así que os lo imagináis...



O el oso guanoso


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2022)

No me enterado de casi nada pero el acojone es grande


----------



## atom ant (19 Ene 2022)

platita wapa, orito weno


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Ene 2022)

De momento subidón de oro y plata y mineras. Era puta hora.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ene 2022)

Le veo muy positivo a D. José Luis


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Ene 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> De momento subidón de oro y plata y mineras. Era puta hora.



Y cual es la causa de esta repentina subida? acaso el mercado está interiorizando ya inflación elevada y duradera?


----------



## MIP (21 Ene 2022)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Y cual es la causa de esta repentina subida? acaso el mercado está interiorizando ya inflación elevada y duradera?



El mercado ha castigado los MP porque estaba convencido del discurso del cambio de opinión de la FED respecto a subir los tipos. 

Pero a medida que pasa el tiempo se va a dar cuenta de que es otra mentira más que les han colado. 

También problemas geopolíticos equivale a subida de MP.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Y cual es la causa de esta repentina subida? acaso el mercado está interiorizando ya inflación elevada y duradera?



tercera guerra mundial a punto de caramelo, la cosa esta calentita, los metales al final van a servir de poco conforme empiecen a caer nukes.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El mercado ha castigado los MP porque estaba convencido del discurso del cambio de opinión de la FED respecto a subir los tipos.
> 
> Pero a medida que pasa el tiempo se va a dar cuenta de que es otra mentira más que les han colado.
> 
> También problemas geopolíticos equivale a subida de MP.



Pues bitcoin esta desplomado

Y es el oro digital, dicen


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tercera guerra mundial a punto de caramelo, la cosa esta calentita, los metales al final van a servir de poco conforme empiecen a caer nukes.



La tercera guerra mundial empezó hace casi 2 años


----------



## MIP (22 Ene 2022)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Pues bitcoin esta desplomado
> 
> Y es el oro digital, dicen



De momento es prematuro relacionar una cosa con la otra. Bitcoin es una tecnología con una propuesta de valor muy radical y el oro es un metal con 6000 años de historia monetaria detrás. Cada uno tiene sus cualidades y sus inconvenientes. 

Lo que habría que preguntarse es por qué los MP llevan prácticamente 10 años sin hacer nada interesante, cuando tendrían que estar saliéndose de la escala.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> De momento es prematuro relacionar una cosa con la otra. Bitcoin es una tecnología con una propuesta de valor muy radical y el oro es un metal con 6000 años de historia monetaria detrás. Cada uno tiene sus cualidades y sus inconvenientes.
> 
> Lo que habría que preguntarse es por qué los MP llevan prácticamente 10 años sin hacer nada interesante, cuando tendrían que estar saliéndose de la escala.



Mucha manipulación, y quizas han sabido derivar el dinero a criptos para quitar presion compradora de los pezquiñines...

Antes o después veremos como se quita la correa ... Este último minicrash de bolsa y criptos no ha hecho ni mella en los mp. Ya se ve que algo está empezando a moverse

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (23 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mucha manipulación, y quizas han sabido derivar el dinero a criptos para quitar presion compradora de los pezquiñines...



Esta claro que los más jóvenes han metido a criptos y acciones, y no a MP, y si me apuras los no tan jóvenes también. 

El tiempo dirá cual era la mejor estrategia.


----------



## estertores (23 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Lo que habría que preguntarse es por qué los MP llevan prácticamente 10 años sin hacer nada interesante, cuando tendrían que estar saliéndose de la escala.



Lo de la manipulación de los mercados es obvio, que las reservas de oro físico de según quien sean menos de lo que dicen puede que también.

Pero yo me pregunto si podría haber un factor tecnológico adicional, que en los últimos 10 años se haya estado usando algún tipo de procedimiento químico novedoso (y desconocido publicamente) para crear oro/plata físicos, quizás con un coste energético enorme pero asumible; es sólo algo que se me pasa por la cabeza.


----------



## MIP (23 Ene 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Lo de la manipulación de los mercados es obvio, que las reservas de oro físico de según quien sean menos de lo que dicen puede que también.
> 
> Pero yo me pregunto si podría haber un factor tecnológico adicional, que en los últimos 10 años se haya estado usando algún tipo de procedimiento químico novedoso (y desconocido publicamente) para crear oro/plata físicos, quizás con un coste energético enorme pero asumible; es sólo algo que se me pasa por la cabeza.



No se puede crear oro o plata de la nada mediante medios químicos. 

La única forma es usando núcleo génesis por bombardeo de partículas de alta energía, y aparte de que es un método prohibitivo (vamos a pensar que alguien ha encontrado la forma de que no lo sea) el resultado final son isotopos radioactivos de oro o plata, que tardarían miles o millones de años en decaer a la versión estable del átomo metálico. 

De hecho así es como se crearon los MP que tenemos ahora solo que han tenido 5000 millones de años para estabilizase, tiempo de sobra.


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Ene 2022)

Si hay guerra en el asunto de Ucrania, ¿cómo respnderá el oro, subirà o bajará?


----------



## Kozak (24 Ene 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Si hay guerra en el asunto de Ucrania, ¿cómo respnderá el oro, subirà o bajará?



El que te sepa responder a esto estará ahora mismo contando el dinero para comprarse una isla privada, y no en este foro.


----------



## estertores (24 Ene 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Si hay guerra en el asunto de Ucrania, ¿cómo respnderá el oro, subirà o bajará?



Yo no soy experto, pero el sentido común me dice que tendría que subir, especialmente si el Euro se debilita como consecuencia de la guerra.


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> El que te sepa responder a esto estará ahora mismo contando el dinero para comprarse una isla privada, y no en este foro.



Tampoco soy experto pero toda guerra manda al dinero fiat a la mierda, basicamente por la masiva impresion de dinero para financiar esta misma. 
El oro se va al himalaya con una guerra.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (28 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No se puede crear oro o plata de la nada mediante medios químicos.
> 
> La única forma es usando núcleo génesis por bombardeo de partículas de alta energía, y aparte de que es un método prohibitivo (vamos a pensar que alguien ha encontrado la forma de que no lo sea) el resultado final son isotopos radioactivos de oro o plata, que tardarían miles o millones de años en decaer a la versión estable del átomo metálico.
> 
> De hecho así es como se crearon los MP que tenemos ahora solo que han tenido 5000 millones de años para estabilizase, tiempo de sobra.



Muy bien dicho 
Y el oro es el metal preferido de los anusakis 
A ver si los magufos al final van a tener razón en todo. Deberiais de pasaros un poco mas por conspiraciones 

¿Por qué el oro era tan importante para los Anunnaki? | CODIGO OCULTO 

Ashtar


----------



## OCALO (28 Ene 2022)

YA, pero dónde y de qué manera se compra oro.
Para el temita de los impuestos y tal.

Si compro fuera de españa... Dónde?


----------



## frankie83 (30 Ene 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> YA, pero dónde y de qué manera se compra oro.
> Para el temita de los impuestos y tal.
> 
> Si compro fuera de españa... Dónde?



Pero qué impuestos!


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ene 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> YA, pero dónde y de qué manera se compra oro.
> Para el temita de los impuestos y tal.
> 
> Si compro fuera de españa... Dónde?



El oro no tiene impuestos en la compra...de momento, si es oro de inversion. 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OCALO (30 Ene 2022)

Gracias.


¿Dónde comprarlo?
Gracias.


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Hago mal los números o el oro viene cayendo de precio más o menos un 10% sin considerar la inflación que agregaría otro 10% más en los últimos dos años?
Los ejpertos que me lo aclaren por favor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hago mal los números o el oro viene cayendo de precio más o menos un 10% sin considerar la inflación que agregaría otro 10% más en los últimos dos años?
> Los ejpertos que me lo aclaren por favor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Yo vendi hace un par de años oro para pagar impuestos de herencia y lo vendi mas caro del precio que esta ahora, asi que no se pero esta mas barato que hace dos años, por entre junio y agosto creo que vendi, tambien vendi unos meses antes algunos soberanos y ahora mismo podria comprarlos mas baratos del precio al que los vendi sobre los 420 euros la unidad, no recuerdo exactamente pero mas o menos.


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vendi hace un par de años oro para pagar impuestos de herencia y lo vendi mas caro del precio que esta ahora, asi que no se pero esta mas barato que hace dos años, por entre junio y agosto creo que vendi, tambien vendi unos meses antes algunos soberanos y ahora mismo podria comprarlos mas baratos del precio al que los vendi sobre los 420 euros la unidad, no recuerdo exactamente pero mas o menos.



Será que esta manipulado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2022)

Luchando por no perder los 1800...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2022)

5000 años y tal...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Ene 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Luchando por no perder los 1800...



   

Pd. lo mío está en morse...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Será que esta manipulado.



No se pero en alguna ocasion se reian de mi por vender ese oro para comprar ladrillo que ahora si que vale el doble de lo que yo pague......

Que si....... que si llega la tercera guerra mundial alomejor sube y el ladrillo me lo tiran abajo a nukes pero ya me rehare de oro si llega ese momento, tengo una tijera que compre el otro dia por amazon para cortar chapa que creo que no tendra problema en cortar dedos para ir sacando alianzas y anillos de los cuerpos que me vaya encontrando.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (1 Feb 2022)

11gr 430€, menos que la coca. Well, tú cuenta, 10gr a 60€ el gramo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hago mal los números o el oro viene cayendo de precio más o menos un 10% sin considerar la inflación que agregaría otro 10% más en los últimos dos años?
> Los ejpertos que me lo aclaren por favor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Hombre si coges desde cuando hizo el máximo (2.000 euros) pues sí ha bajado un 10%. Todo depende del punto de cotización con el que compares. Eso no tiene mucho sentido. Lo mismo valdría que el BTC diciendo que ha bajado un 50% desde máximos, o de acciones como FB que ha bajado un 30% los últimos días, y ello no quiere decir que sea una mala compañía.

Las cotizaciones nunca van en línea recta sino siguiendo flujos y reflujo. En agosto de 2020 empezó un proceso correctivo del oro en el que aun estamos inmersos... pero ello no quiere decir que el movimiento de fondo no sea alcista.

La función y funcionalidad del oro como inversión, se ha visto en la última bajada, en la que sí que ha habido miedo ( algo) y se han visto correcciones gordas en bolsa y BTC y el oro no se ha despeinado

El tema de la inflación sí que es verdad que es raro. Históricamente el oro ha sido el refugio por excelencia contra la inflación. Si el dinero en el banco se deprecia, un 7% y los bonos te dan un 1,2% lo lógico es comprar oro y que este suba de precio. Es verdad que esta narrativa, se ha roto en el corto plazo, pero creo que será cuestión de tiempo que gane el tiempo perdido.

Cada vez se escuchan más voces alertando que el oro está sentado en un cohete que puede despegar... cualquier día... o no...


----------



## OBDC (2 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hombre si coges desde cuando hizo el máximo (2.000 euros) pues sí ha bajado un 10%. Todo depende del punto de cotización con el que compares. Eso no tiene mucho sentido. Lo mismo valdría que el BTC diciendo que ha bajado un 50% desde máximos, o de acciones como FB que ha bajado un 30% los últimos días, y ello no quiere decir que sea una mala compañía.
> 
> Las cotizaciones nunca van en línea recta sino siguiendo flujos y reflujo. En agosto de 2020 empezó un proceso correctivo del oro en el que aun estamos inmersos... pero ello no quiere decir que el movimiento de fondo no sea alcista.
> 
> ...



.
Creo que muchos que compraron en momentos que lo creyeron bajo para poder pillar la remontada y vender, se les está haciendo muy largo el proceso. Pero mucho.
Y tendría que haber mucho flujo de capital al oro para que realmente cambiara esa tendencia que sigue drenando su market cap.
Estamos ante un cambio de paradigma en el proceso de globalización en el que occidente está tratando de retomar el control de la generación de valor con la relocalicacion de la industria, lo que probablemente si los tiempos acompañan, se generará una gran carrera inflacionaria generada por la demanda y no por deuda. Esta es la clave del futuro económico del ciclo que estamos viviendo, porque son dos tipos de inflación muy diferente para el capital. Uno estimula a invertir en producción por la demanda, que a su vez genera más demanda al generar empleo. Y el otro genera inflación por tapar con la impresora el gasto público desmedido. Pero en la inflación actual no se logra determinar para el ojo del ciudadano de a pie cual es la tendencia, porque se está cocinando en esferas ajenas a su visión sin visibilidad mediática y ambos factores están compitiendo por ser el padre del niño.
Cual ganará? El oro será el tanteador del partido, que por el momento está dando un claro ganador.









Macron presenta un plan de 30.000 millones de euros para "reindustrializar" Francia


El presidente Emmanuel Macron anunció este 12 de octubre el plan ‘Francia 2030’, para convertir a su país en “una gran nación de innovación” industrial. La inversión de alrededor de 35.000 millones de…




www.france24.com





Recomiendo analizar las gráficas de la página 13 en el que se exponen estadísticas internacionales del siguiente informe.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...usg=AOvVaw3Q4-b60KfFqdrKkvdZRGoV[/URL]"]Error
En el sector inmobiliario fuentes fiables me han confirmado que se está agotando a ritmos nunca vistos el suelo industrial en toda Europa. Obviamente estos tinglados no se ven más que los embriones de los proyectos en despachos de ingenierías y en los destinos de inversión de los fondos que recibieron los fondos europeos.
El mayor favor que le pudieron hacer a Europa los chinos fue haber cerrado los puertos y poner las navieras los contenedores a 15k, al igual que Argelia y Rusia tocar las narices con el gas. La aletargada y elefantiástica Europa se está despertando de su larga siesta para retomar el control de su destino. Lo curioso es que esta vez es Francia quien está comandando, y no los alemanes que no se sabe bien si van o vienen.

Se terminó comer kiwis de Nueva Zelanda, aunque el tema agrícola es un tema sin orientación definida que no se está atendiendo con la importancia debida para generar la independencia de suministros necesaria.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2022)

Chile y otros tres paises estan a punto al igual que el Salvador de poner bitcoin como moneda de curso legal, ademas hay otras monedas que ahora mismo no valen nada que podrian experimentar unas subidas brutales como se den todos los tinglados necesarios, todo esto si no nos borran del mapa a bombazos con la tercera guerra nuclear vaya.

El oro y la plata por algun motivo no creo que vayan a servir para mucho de echo sigo pensando lo mismo que llevo escribiendo durante los dos ultimos años que la plata y el oro van a bajar, ya dije varias veces en estos dos ultimos años que la veia por entre los 50 y 60 centimos gramo, no me he equivocado mucho y todo esto sin tener en cuenta la hiperinflaccion, el oro pues no se pero igual volvemos a verlo en los 1200 o 1300 euros onza, podria pasar perfectamente.

El dinero se esta llendo entero a bitcoin y todas estas mierdas digitales.

Que os guste tener entre los dedos las onzas de plata y oro, sobetearlas y tal como tambien me gusta a mi no significa nada, por algun motivo se esta eligiendo los activos digitales para los siguientes patrones monetarios y o empezais a cargar ya las alfoljas de mierdas de estas segun vuestras corazonadas o vais a quedar fuera de toda riqueza.

Eso si, podreis pensar que todo esta manipulado y que en algun momento llevareis razon.

Tampoco me sirve ver la plata a 100 euros onza si por ejemplo el shiba que ahora por 200 euros te compras un par de millones como minimo lo veo a 1 centimo, dicen los entendidos que es imposible que el shiba llegue a un centimo, yo veo mas facil que pase esto a que la plata llegue a 100 euros onza.


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Chile y otros tres paises estan a punto al igual que el Salvador de poner bitcoin como moneda de curso legal, ademas hay otras monedas que ahora mismo no valen nada que podrian experimentar unas subidas brutales como se den todos los tinglados necesarios, todo esto si no nos borran del mapa a bombazos con la tercera guerra nuclear vaya.
> 
> El oro y la plata por algun motivo no creo que vayan a servir para mucho de echo sigo pensando lo mismo que llevo escribiendo durante los dos ultimos años que la plata y el oro van a bajar, ya dije varias veces en estos dos ultimos años que la veia por entre los 50 y 60 centimos gramo, no me he equivocado mucho y todo esto sin tener en cuenta la hiperinflaccion, el oro pues no se pero igual volvemos a verlo en los 1200 o 1300 euros onza, podria pasar perfectamente.
> 
> ...



Pues para estar entrando todo el dinero en las cristos, están a la mitad que hace unos meses. Con la plata y el oro no está ocurriendo eso.


----------



## asqueado (7 Feb 2022)

Aqui algunos tienen la bolita de cristal y nos dicen lo que va a pasar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues para estar entrando todo el dinero en las cristos, están a la mitad que hace unos meses. Con la plata y el oro no está ocurriendo eso.



Mi shiba salvo que se haya desplomado ahora esta mas alto que cuando lo compre, el XRP tambien, el dogelon tambien y el akita en ese si voy perdiendo que menuda mierda.......... pero ya con lo que gane el año pasado estoy contento, estoy esperabdo a ver si se dan la ostia definitiva para ir comprando mas cosas, pero no cae.


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Feb 2022)

Que app/periodico leeis para informaros de las noticias del oro y plata?


----------



## OBDC (8 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que app/periodico leeis para informaros de las noticias del oro y plata?



Eso no te lo dirán, los artículos los copipastean en el hilo para recibir zankitos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso no te lo dirán, los artículos los copipastean en el hilo para recibir zankitos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.





Cipotecon dijo:


> Que app/periodico leeis para informaros de las noticias del oro y plata?



Y encima hay peña que te protesta si no copipastea porque se niegan a dar "visitas" a tal o cual medio que consideran progre/rojo/degenerado/comunista/comeniños/proNWO o cualquier mierda de esas....


----------



## risto mejido (9 Feb 2022)

aqui hay cosas








r/Gold


r/Gold:




www.reddit.com


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que app/periodico leeis para informaros de las noticias del oro y plata?



Burbuja.info


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2022)

Como lo veis chicos...¿amago o subida en serio?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delta74 (13 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como lo veis chicos...¿amago o subida en serio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



tine pinta de ser buena esta subida, si no se está dentro, entrar ya con la mitad de la posición y cuando supere 1880 ya de cabeza con el resto


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (14 Feb 2022)

Sin complicarlo, a mi madre se le escapó "como les hice oro a tus hermanos, te tuve que hacer a ti". Y con mi dinero, seguramente el de los 3. Cuando fui a venderlo la mujer me dijo "tengo que cortarlo (una esclava)" y yo le dije "no se preocupe, no tiene valor sentimental".

Pues con éstos haría igual, corto por lo sano y me piro. Me piraría de este país de locos y locas gobernado por mujeres.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Feb 2022)

estoy googleando pero no encuentro la gráfica que comparaba el valor del oro a lo largo de la historia desde los romanos a hoy en día, se veía claramente como la onza de oro solía tener un valor de una nómina de un trabajador medio

a ver si alguien sabe donde encontrarla, gracias (igual fue en este floro hace muchos años + galaxia lejana)


----------



## mk73 (14 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como lo veis chicos...¿amago o subida en serio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk




Tal vez suba un poco más... Pero pienso que luego volverá a caer. Aunque también es cierto que está a 53€ el gramo y no me lo esperaba. 
À ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo una seria duda.

Para que quereis que suba y os enfadais cuando alguien dice que no subira ?

Si la mayoria no tendreis ya ni la cruz de oro que os regalaron en la primera comunion.......

No sera mejor que este como hace unos años a 1000 y pico la onza y poder comprar casi cada vez que os entre en ganas a que se ponga a 5000 la onza por decir algo y la mayoria no podais comprar ?

A mi en 1000 y pico la onza me daba igual inflarme a comprar pero estos precios de ahora ya los veo mas hijo putas.


----------



## Orooo (15 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo una seria duda.
> 
> Para que quereis que suba y os enfadais cuando alguien dice que no subira ?
> 
> ...



Las compras ya tendrian que estar hechas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Feb 2022)

Es momento de vender.....primer aviso.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es momento de vender.....primer aviso.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Citamos, para cuando se cumpla tu predicción, no se prive el mundo de admirar tu gloria, no sea que en un momento de modestia en pleno desplome del oro te de por borrarlo.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> estoy googleando pero no encuentro la gráfica que comparaba el valor del oro a lo largo de la historia desde los romanos a hoy en día, se veía claramente como la onza de oro solía tener un valor de una nómina de un trabajador medio
> 
> a ver si alguien sabe donde encontrarla, gracias (igual fue en este floro hace muchos años + galaxia lejana)



Si tienes la paciencia de recorrer los hilos del oro está ahí, y sí, fue hace 10 años. Fui yo el que hizo ese estudio (o uno de ellos). También lo relacionaba con diversos bienes que han llegado a nuestros días, ellos o sus equivalentes. Más que una nómina de un trabajador medio era el valor de la nómina de un trabajador más bien cualificado, como teniente/capitán del ejercito confederado (una onza compraba un revolver remington 1858 New Model Army, por ejemplo, solamente al alcance de oficiales, y apreciadísimo por los dos bandos por su precisión y rapidez de recarga). Una réplica de ese arma de calidad cuesta actualmente unos 2000 euros (ya no son 35 dólares, qué curioso, verdad), y un original en buen estado bastante más.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si tienes la paciencia de recorrer los hilos del oro está ahí, y sí, fue hace 10 años. Fui yo el que hizo ese estudio (o uno de ellos). También lo relacionaba con diversos bienes que han llegado a nuestros días, ellos o sus equivalentes. Más que una nómina de un trabajador medio era el valor de la nómina de un trabajador más bien cualificado, como teniente/capitán del ejercito confederado (una onza compraba un revolver remington 1858 New Model Army, por ejemplo, solamente al alcance de oficiales, y apreciadísimo por los dos bandos por su precisión y rapidez de recarga). Una réplica de ese arma de calidad cuesta actualmente unos 2000 euros (ya no son 35 dólares, qué curioso, verdad), y un original en buen estado bastante más.



Esto es una señal, gracias conflorero por su gran trabajo, luego le doy caña al buscador a ver si encuentro tu post, buen trabajo, si tienes razón quería decir trabajador cualificado.

Saludos


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Esto es una señal, gracias conflorero por su gran trabajo, luego le doy caña al buscador a ver si encuentro tu post, buen trabajo, si tienes razón quería decir trabajador cualificado.
> 
> Saludos



A ver, la cosa cambia cuando hay escasez o sobreabundancia. Desde el descubrimiento de América , donde se dio el máximo histórico del precio del oro, bajó por haber más disponibilidad. Yo creo que la información importante aquí es que a pesar de poner un precio de 35 dólares por onza fijo, a pesar de estar 5 bancos de inversión abriendo cortos diariamente, 32 gramos de oro cuestan de momento 1800 dólares (aproximadamente) , y además no dejan de imprimir dólares. 

Lo único que tienes que hacer en relación a este asunto es tener tu oro personalmente a tu alcance y esperar. Los hechos son que en 2000 una onza de oro costaba 260 dolares (aprox), y que la diferencia con el precio de ahora es el poder adquisitivo que has perdido por cobrar en euros (que apareció como dinero en 2001) y no en onzas. Si cobrabas 2000 euros en el año 2000, eso te hubiera dado 7 onzas al mes (más unas cuantas de plata o una moneda más pequeña de oro). Eso serían 12000 euros aproximadamente al mes. Esa es la estafa y esa es la explicación de por qué la gente trabaja toda la vida, y mucho, por un sueldo, y nunca ahorra nada.

Lo de una onza / un salario tal vez ha quedado desactualizado, porque hay más activos tipo oro. La idea es que el oro, de reliquia bárbara nada. Hay que tener.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, la cosa cambia cuando hay escasez o sobreabundancia. Desde el descubrimiento de América , donde se dio el máximo histórico del precio del oro, bajó por haber más disponibilidad. Yo creo que la información importante aquí es que a pesar de poner un precio de 35 dólares por onza fijo, a pesar de estar 5 bancos de inversión abriendo cortos diariamente, 32 gramos de oro cuestan de momento 1800 dólares (aproximadamente) , y además no dejan de imprimir dólares.
> 
> Lo único que tienes que hacer en relación a este asunto es tener tu oro personalmente a tu alcance y esperar. Los hechos son que en 2000 una onza de oro costaba 260 dolares (aprox), y que la diferencia con el precio de ahora es el poder adquisitivo que has perdido por cobrar en euros (que apareció como dinero en 2001) y no en onzas. Si cobrabas 2000 euros en el año 2000, eso te hubiera dado 7 onzas al mes (más unas cuantas de plata o una moneda más pequeña de oro). Eso serían 12000 euros aproximadamente al mes. Esa es la estafa y esa es la explicación de por qué la gente trabaja toda la vida, y mucho, por un sueldo, y nunca ahorra nada.
> 
> Lo de una onza / un salario tal vez ha quedado desactualizado, porque hay más activos tipo oro. La idea es que el oro, de reliquia bárbara nada. Hay que tener.



de nuevo gracias por sus explicaciones tan claras y por todo su trabajo compartiendo información con el resto


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, la cosa cambia cuando hay escasez o sobreabundancia. Desde el descubrimiento de América , donde se dio el máximo histórico del precio del oro, bajó por haber más disponibilidad. Yo creo que la información importante aquí es que a pesar de poner un precio de 35 dólares por onza fijo, a pesar de estar 5 bancos de inversión abriendo cortos diariamente, 32 gramos de oro cuestan de momento 1800 dólares (aproximadamente) , y además no dejan de imprimir dólares.
> 
> Lo único que tienes que hacer en relación a este asunto es tener tu oro personalmente a tu alcance y esperar. Los hechos son que en 2000 una onza de oro costaba 260 dolares (aprox), y que la diferencia con el precio de ahora es el poder adquisitivo que has perdido por cobrar en euros (que apareció como dinero en 2001) y no en onzas. Si cobrabas 2000 euros en el año 2000, eso te hubiera dado 7 onzas al mes (más unas cuantas de plata o una moneda más pequeña de oro). Eso serían 12000 euros aproximadamente al mes. Esa es la estafa y esa es la explicación de por qué la gente trabaja toda la vida, y mucho, por un sueldo, y nunca ahorra nada.
> 
> Lo de una onza / un salario tal vez ha quedado desactualizado, porque hay más activos tipo oro. La idea es que el oro, de reliquia bárbara nada. Hay que tener.



Oro hay que tener. 

Pero hace años que en un mundo globalizado, ha perdido gran parte de su practicidad, al no ser posible su compra (ni su venta), en muchos países del mundo, y por supuesto, al no poder transportarlo de manera eficaz en los desplazamientos internacionales. Temas aparte de estar intervenido el mercado hace años.

Eso sí, si vives en una cueva en Albacete, y no piensas salir al mundo exterior, entonces es buena opción tener gran cantidad de tus ahorros en oro. Para comprar oro no hay que ser especialmente inteligente, solo disponer de dinero con el que comprarlo.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Oro hay que tener.
> 
> Pero hace años que en un mundo globalizado, ha perdido gran parte de su practicidad, al no ser posible su compra (ni su venta), en muchos países del mundo, y por supuesto, al no poder transportarlo de manera eficaz en los desplazamientos internacionales. Temas aparte de estar intervenido el mercado hace años.
> 
> Eso sí, si vives en una cueva en Albacete, y no piensas salir al mundo exterior, entonces es buena opción tener gran cantidad de tus ahorros en oro. Para comprar oro no hay que ser especialmente inteligente, solo disponer de dinero con el que comprarlo.



Eso es, el mundo va cambiando, ya lo he apuntado yo. Luego, dependiendo del órdago y de las ostias que se suelten los diversos bandos, irán quedando más o menos herramientas con la suficiente “practicidad” para poder ser usadas. De ahí el “oro hay que tener”, sin comerse el coco. Total, no caduca como los latunes.


----------



## schulz (15 Feb 2022)

Hola Buenos dias..He leído algunas veces esta página ( muy extensa por cierto ) no lo he hecho mas que superficialmente__Creo que son momentos interesantes para el tema. Este tema del oro da para cientos de opiniones de todo tipo. Desde hace unos 15 años así lo pude comprobar y aburrirme. En estos momentos creo que esas esperas pueden concretarse dentro de muy pocos meses..

Desde mi perspectiva a fecha de hoy me da la impresión que la grafica va dirigida a un doble techo..y mas trabajando la maquinilla..

No interesa una bajada del dolar y eso es lo que se consigue con la subida del Oro..Un techo sobre 1980 aproximadamente..Bueno, eso se ve claramente..No creo que lo dejen pasar de ahi..


----------



## OBDC (15 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Citamos, para cuando se cumpla tu predicción, no se prive el mundo de admirar tu gloria, no sea que en un momento de modestia en pleno desplome del oro te de por borrarlo.



Lo mismo hago...... Pilla algo firme.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es momento de vender.....primer aviso.



Por si alguno por aquí no conocía a este talento…


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Por si alguno por aquí no conocía a este talento…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946676



Exacto, es momento de vender.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Azarias (17 Feb 2022)

1900...por.fin


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2022)

Azarias dijo:


> 1900...por.fin



Ha tenido que llegar casi la tercera guerra mundial para ello pero que mas da no ?

Si mañana sigue subiendo y se pone a 2500 me dare una vuelta a ver si quedan latas de atun en las estanterias, quizas todabia no se haya liado del todo pero se pueda disfrutar de espectaculos dantescos entre potenciales compradores que quieran llevarse carros llenos.


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ha tenido que llegar casi la tercera guerra mundial para ello pero que mas da no ?
> 
> Si mañana sigue subiendo y se pone a 2500 me dare una vuelta a ver si quedan latas de atun en las estanterias, quizas todabia no se haya liado del todo pero se pueda disfrutar de espectaculos dantescos entre potenciales compradores que quieran llevarse carros llenos.



Me la sopla si se pone a 2500 o a 100.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Josebs (19 Feb 2022)

Seguimos ,canal alcista


----------



## kikepm (20 Feb 2022)

Cuando muere el dinero (extracto):


----------



## atom ant (20 Feb 2022)

andorrano quiere tu oro


----------



## ELOS (20 Feb 2022)

Como dijo aquel, "al oro que no estamos tan mal" !!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Como este sujeto lleva trolleando el hilo años, que cada cual juzgue el adjetivo que se merece. A 1890 lo dijo. 1945 ahora mismo.



Luego lo dirá en 2000, 2100, etc.


----------



## protocolocon (24 Feb 2022)

Hoy el oro +3% y BTC -10% (en dólares ambos), parece que el llamado oro 2.0 no se comporta exactamente igual que el viejo oro 1.0


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Como este sujeto lleva trolleando el hilo años, que cada cual juzgue el adjetivo que se merece. A 1890 lo dijo. 1945 ahora mismo.
> 
> 1970…



La última peseta que la gane el gilipollas, siempre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Luego lo dirá en 2000, 2100, etc.



O me partiré el culo con tu post.
Yo te recomendaria vender e invertir en gas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La última peseta que la gane el gilipollas, siempre.



No das una y llevas criticando la compra de oro años, independientemente del precio a qué esté. Acabas de ser owneado y ni siquiera muestras un atisbo de vergüenza. Gilipollas sería si te sigo dando cuerda. Ya te he dejado en evidencia ante foreros más novatos que no saben lo que hay. 
A partir de este momento pierdes el privilegio de poder conversar conmigo, y si pasases al cansinismo activo, que no lo creo, pasarías a hacer compañía a notrabajo34 y a algunos otros cretitrolles en el no infinito ignore, pero al menos sí bastante amplio.


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No das una y llevas criticando la compra de oro años, independientemente del precio a qué esté. Acabas de ser owneado y ni siquiera muestras un atisbo de vergüenza. Gilipollas sería si te sigo dando cuerda. Ya te he dejado en evidencia ante foreros más novatos que no saben lo que hay.
> A partir de este momento pierdes el privilegio de poder conversar conmigo, y si pasases al cansinismo activo, que no lo creo, pasarías a hacer compañía a notrabajo34 y a algunos otros cretitrolles en el no infinito ignore, pero al menos sí bastante amplio.



Haz lo que te consiga más aplausos y likes. 
Otro attention whore más en este hilo....
Venga, va, a rebuznar y comer algarrobos. 
Ya hablamos cuando Putin tire el último petardo de los precios del oro que está aupado por los que salen corriendo de Ukrania y Rusia que cuando ya estén fuera me dirás en que posición termina porque tendrán que monetizar su posición de escape para poder introducirlo en el sistema occidental. Es obvio que es una posición transitoria, no permanente y que el retroceso dejará el oro a los pies de los caballos.
Pero como eres dueño de la verdad y casi un Dios heleno un simple mortal no te va a enseñar nada.
Lo que hay que aguantar .......

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Que viene (24 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Haz lo que te consiga más aplausos y likes.
> Otro attention ware más en este hilo....
> Venga, va, a rebuznar y comer algarrobos.
> Ya hablamos cuando Putin tire el último petardo de los precios del oro que está aupado por los que salen corriendo de Ukrania y Rusia que cuando ya estén fuera me dirás en que posición termina porque tendrán que monetizar su posición de escape para poder introducirlo en el sistema occidental. Es obvio que es una posición transitoria, no permanente y que el retroceso dejará el oro a los pies de los caballos.
> ...



Se dice "Attention whore"


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

Que viene dijo:


> Se dice "Attention whore"



Si, correcto. Gracias por leer y avisarme.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Feb 2022)

Que viene dijo:


> Se dice "Attention whore"



Se quiere hacer el molón pero no sabe como. Troll en tiempos de guerra. Invierte en sal, troll


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Se quiere hacer el molón pero no sabe como. Troll en tiempos de guerra. Invierte en sal, troll



Por favor rellene y pase por el mostrador 3 para que se lo cuñen luego de pagar la tasa en el banco colaborador, en su caso en la Caja Rural de su aldea.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## barborico (26 Feb 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Hoy el oro +3% y BTC -10% (en dólares ambos), parece que el llamado oro 2.0 no se comporta exactamente igual que el viejo oro 1.0


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Huy parece que esta empezando a corregir y la acumulación de oro soberano en Rusia previo en los últimos dos años se está empezando a entender como herramienta para conseguir liquidez en mercado extranjeros al preveer bloqueos económicos por sus planes de invasión.
No se porque pero me huele que las "reservas" de valor empezarán a salir de sus arcas para conseguir dólares para financiar compras al exterior ya que los rublos no los aceptará ni el tato exceptuando los chinos.
Felicidades por las excelentes predicciones al amigo @Vientosolar y otros que auguraban los 2100 y cifras de MadMax y que Rusia volvía al patrón oro 
Veremos en meses una ostia grande como una pirámide del precio del oro para hundir en la miseria a Rusia y que no tenga opción ni de menearsela.....lo que va a hacer que se la tenga que mamar a los Chinos que los están esperando con los brazos abiertos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Podrías citarme dónde he hecho yo esa predicción de 2100 o ninguna otra, hijo de puta mentiroso y calumniador? No tienes más que citar el post.
> 
> Yo me he limitado a ponerte en evidencia: en el mismo momento en que dijiste que iba a bajar el oro, empezó a subir. También he dado la razón a algún forero que ha puesto en evidencia tu analfabetismo. Respecto a ti, no recuerdo haberme tomado más molestias, ni se me pasaría por la cabeza argumentar nada referente al oro contigo.



Mejorar tu comprensión lectora te ayudará a entender mejor los textos, pero obviamente la oligofrenia (no tiene nada que ver con el frenillo y la fimosis, aunque no quita que lo puedas sufrir también lo que es probable por tu carácter) te impide entender lo que significa "otros", o es sencillamente que tu ego de psicópata te impide distinguir el limite entre tu "yo" y el "otros". 
Gracias por ponerme en "evidencia".
Buen finde.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Huy parece que esta empezando a corregir y la acumulación de oro soberano en Rusia previo en los últimos dos años se está empezando a entender como herramienta para conseguir liquidez en mercado extranjeros al preveer bloqueos económicos por sus planes de invasión.
> No se porque pero me huele que las "reservas" de valor empezarán a salir de sus arcas para conseguir dólares para financiar compras al exterior ya que los rublos no los aceptará ni el tato exceptuando los chinos.
> Felicidades por las excelentes predicciones al amigo @Vientosolar y otros que auguraban los 2100 y cifras de MadMax y que Rusia volvía al patrón oro
> Veremos en meses una ostia grande como una pirámide del precio del oro para hundir en la miseria a Rusia y que no tenga opción ni de menearsela.....lo que va a hacer que se la tenga que mamar a los Chinos que los están esperando con los brazos abiertos.
> ...




Pues esto que dices ya paso en la anterior crisis, el oro estaba por la luna y una noche alguien vendio en plan masivo, nunca se supo quien, se especulaba con un banco, el oro pego buena ostia, recuerdo de estar a niveles altisimos a hacer un paron en madrid para cargar mis sacas.

Fui con unos amigos a los sanfermines de donde me traje una magnifica opinion de las navarricas, buena gente.....

A la vuelta hice parar a un amigo en Madrid y fuimos a la calle Atocha en donde pude comprar oro fino en montura y cadena, antes no habian tantos degussas y este sitio daba un precio muy bueno, bastante homrrados, nada que ver con el precio que me daban en mi ciudad.

Recuerdo que compre oro a unos 29 o 30 euros el gramo, dias antes el oro estaba sobre los 40 tantos si no recuerdo yo mal ahora.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Al ignore, retrasado mental.



No hables con.. adivino.. notrabajo?


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues esto que dices ya paso en la anterior crisis, el oro estaba por la luna y una noche alguien vendio en plan masivo, nunca se supo quien, se especulaba con un banco, el oro pego buena ostia, recuerdo de estar a niveles altisimos a hacer un paron en madrid para cargar mis sacas.
> 
> Fui con unos amigos a los sanfermines de donde me traje una magnifica opinion de las navarricas, buena gente.....
> 
> ...



Los tambores de guerra anunciaban precios máximos, cuando se estabilice lo de Ukrania retrocederá a los valores normales.
No hay que ser muy listo para verlo y mas cómo se desarrolló el precio a partir de la coincidencia de las noticias de la evolución del conflicto y la acumulación de oro de Rusia que anticipaba entrar en algún conflicto (aquí los "vendedores" de oro anunciaban que Rusia volvía al patrón oro...)
Las bolsas ya están recuperando puntos y el oro volverá a sus valores más rápido que tarde.
La pandemia también generó un pico que luego se corrigió.
Lo que llama la atención es que los "ejpertos" del hilo no lo prevean ni comenten esa correlación, o si lo saben y no lo informan lo que hace pensar que tienen algún interés que no es particularmente "sano" a sus lectores.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No hables con.. adivino.. notrabajo?



No te capto. A ese que dices le tengo ignorado casi desde que estrené este nick, y al que he puesto ahora en ignore es a otro que lleva trolleando los hilos del oro bastantes años. Al final, leer a estos individuos es perder energía y tiempo.


----------



## OBDC (27 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No te capto. A ese que dices le tengo ignorado casi desde que estrené este nick, y al que he puesto ahora en ignore es a otro que lleva trolleando los hilos del oro bastantes años. Al final, leer a estos individuos es perder energía y tiempo.



Es normal eso de tener muchos nicks cuando la cagas continuamente y no quieres que te identifiquen. Ya te conozco como 5 o 6.
Por más que escondas la cabeza dejas el culo en pompa. Puedes cambiarte el nick por uno que se adapta mejor a ti: "el valiente". 






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Al ignore, retrasado mental.



Te podías haber ahorrado algún tiempo e incomodidad si lo hubieras hecho antes, pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Personajes que andan siempre a la gresca, importunando, con aportación negativa.
Que encima son tan tontos que se creen algo e incluso parece que se alegran de su propia miseria. En fin, basurilla que tiene bien merecido el ignore.


----------



## OBDC (27 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Te podías haber ahorrado algún tiempo e incomodidad si lo hubieras hecho antes, pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
> Personajes que andan siempre a la gresca, importunando, con aportación negativa.
> Que encima son tan tontos que se creen algo e incluso parece que se alegran de su propia miseria. En fin, basurilla que tiene bien merecido el ignore.



Otro valiente más. Si tienes algo que decir, dilo directamente al "objetivo" no como quien habla con otro.
Y habla de miserias de otro y no tiene huevos ni de hablar a la cara.....
Vaya nivelito moral....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Feb 2022)

Qué tío más payaso, lo tengo en el ignore y me anda citando. O sea, primero cierra sesión para poder ver y copiar mi comentario, luego entra para añadir su mierda de siempre. El payaso penoso.


----------



## OBDC (27 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Qué tío más payaso, lo tengo en el ignore y me anda citando. O sea, primero cierra sesión para poder ver y copiar mi comentario, luego entra para añadir su mierda de siempre. El payaso penoso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 960909



No cierro sesión gilipollas, no lo necesito. Hay aplicaciones que leen el foro saltándose restricciones....
Te veo siempre. El que eres un payaso eres tú que dice que me tienes en el ignore y si cierras sesión para leerme ....haces lo que me acusas porque lo de las APPs que saltan las restricciones no tienes ni idea.
Gracias por leer nuevamente 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (28 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Te podías haber ahorrado algún tiempo e incomodidad si lo hubieras hecho antes, pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
> Personajes que andan siempre a la gresca, importunando, con aportación negativa.
> Que encima son tan tontos que se creen algo e incluso parece que se alegran de su propia miseria. En fin, basurilla que tiene bien merecido el ignore.



Tampoco entro mucho en estos hilos desde hace años. Tenía el recuerdo vago de que era un troll medio imbécil. Al cruzar dos o tres mensajes con él he corroborado que es un troll completamente imbécil. Al ignore y a otra cosa. 

1908 veo que marca el precio del oro. Contra los pronósticos de todos estos imbéciles, el oro nunca bajó de 1000 euros en estos 10 últimos años (creo 1050), y la gráfica es claramente convexa. El suelo en 1800 (aprox) se ha construido con el tiempo suficiente (fue techo hace casi 10 años), y el próximo objetivo son los 2000. 

Este análisis técnico de andar por casa solamente corrobora, si queréis no contradice, lo que se ve en la realidad: los anglosajones tienen poder total sobre el sistema swift, y a medida de que un bloque alternativo se va configurando, igualmente lo hace un dinero alternativo. Son cosas de palacio que llevan sus propios ritmos. Pero considerando simplemente la impresión en vacío de dinero papel y las consecuencias para los precios, es simple cuestión de tiempo: no pueden estar eternamente abriendo cortos en contra del precio del oro. Esa deuda infinita acaba lastrando la economía por todas partes , y si no produce un colapso apocalíptico, la alternativa es que el bloque de enfrente se fortalece y eventualmente impone su sistema alternativo (que incluye al oro como parte del patrón dinero).


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Está claro. La única cuestión es cuándo petará.
> Cuánto más podrá arrastrarse mediante todo tipo de miserables maniobras.
> Pero que no queda más remedio que recurrir a un sistema "justo" y necesario anclado al oro lo saben y esperan todos.
> Cómo se implemente se irá viendo.
> ...



Huy, que raro un metalero deseándole el mal a alguien para obtener su beneficio......



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Está claro. La única cuestión es cuándo petará.
> Cuánto más podrá arrastrarse mediante todo tipo de miserables maniobras.
> Pero que no queda más remedio que recurrir a un sistema "justo" y necesario anclado al oro lo saben y esperan todos.
> Cómo se implemente se irá viendo.
> ...




lo unico que va a tener valor como todo esto siga va a ser la comida, ahora mismo no se me ocurre otra cosa.

Bueno todo tipo de objetos que puedan servir, peines, ropa, zapatillas, incluso vasos, platos.........

El oro no se yo muy bien si va a tener valor real cuando no haya nada, valor tendra pero que valor ?

Si tu tienes un anillo de oro, una moneda......... yo tengo comida de sobra y tu no tienes comida, piensas que te voy a dar mi comida por oro ? No sera mas facil comerme la comida, esperar a que palmes y luego ir a recoger tu oro ?

Se ve en las peliculas de guerra como la gente intenta cambiar anillos de miles de euros con pedruscos por un cacho de pan, mucha gente se ha hecho rica en estos conflictos haciendo esos cambios.

Yo tengo un poco de todo pero creo que ire a por mas comida y mas agua esta tarde, me parece que es cuestion de horas o dias que entremos al conflicto, veo cosas raras que estan haciendo que no tienen otra esplicacion que meternos en guerra.


Edito, vosotros estais tratando el conflicto como que no va con nosotros la cosa, yo lo estoy tratando de otra manera, como que vamos de cabeza a la guerra y por eso ningun activo va a tener mas valor que la misma comida, que es algo que he ido planteando durante bastante tiempo viendo lo que se nos venia encima y de lo cual algunos se mofaban.

Igual que no habia mascarillas para todo de un dia para otro, puede ser que tampoco haya atun o batidos o lo que sea para todos de un dia para otro.


----------



## Ignorante1 (28 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Siempre hablas del apocalipsis Pero el 99,999 % del tiempo no hay apocalipsis.
> Que sí, que comida y agua hay que tener reservilla, cualquiera lo entiende y tendrá algo. Tampoco para 2 años, no seamos.
> 
> Pero ese no es el tema.
> ...



No cabe duda la comida será la reina pero es perecedera , que pasará cuando se acabe? los papelitos aguantarán un tiempo desvalorizados hasta que solo sirvan para calentarse, las cripto. en guerra será imposible moverlas, los pisos (los que queden) con que se pagan (Trueque) comida y oro no queda otra. Las monedas de cambio del futuro tendrán que basarlas en algo que sea real que se palpe y no volver a lo virtual para eso no se hace una guerra.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2022)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> No cabe duda la comida será la reina pero es perecedera , que pasará cuando se acabe? los papelitos aguantarán un tiempo desvalorizados hasta que solo sirvan para calentarse, las cripto. en guerra será imposible moverlas, los pisos (los que queden) con que se pagan (Trueque) comida y oro no queda otra. Las monedas de cambio del futuro tendrán que basarlas en algo que sea real que se palpe y no volver a lo virtual para eso no se hace una guerra.




Ya inventaran otras, uno de mis abuelos perdio mucho dinero en la guerra que paso a valer 0 y al dia siguiente habia otro dinero, ya sacaran otro invento y la gente tragara, no tiene por que ser oro.

La comida es perecedera pero hay muchas latas que caducan en 2025, 26, 27........ si llegamos a ver el 2027 despues de la guerra nuclear que viene las latas ya estaran mas que comidas.

Si el virus llega a haber sido mas virulento de lo que fue y llega a arrasarnos pensais que podriais haber comprado mascarillas, mascaras anti bicharracos o cualquier cosa de estas con oro ? pues igual con mucho oro si, al final no paso nada pues no se vio llegar la sangre al rio.

Si hay tercera guerra mundial pensais que vais a poder hacer mucho con los metales que tengais ahora ? 200 euros de comida en lata os daran en este caso mucho mas poder que medio kg de oro.


----------



## Ignorante1 (28 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ya inventaran otras, uno de mis abuelos perdio mucho dinero en la guerra que paso a valer 0 y al dia siguiente habia otro dinero, ya sacaran otro invento y la gente tragara, no tiene por que ser oro.
> 
> La comida es perecedera pero hay muchas latas que caducan en 2025, 26, 27........ si llegamos a ver el 2027 despues de la guerra nuclear que viene las latas ya estaran mas que comidas.
> 
> ...



Inventar? volvemos a lo de siempre, yo creo que va ser imposible despues de una guerra causada precisamente por inventar lo que no hacia falta inventar, todo esto cambiará no cabe la menor duda , pero tiene que ser forzosamente hacia mejor. Eso que tienen planteado los grandes popes globalistas no funcionará nunca, por desgracia si que lograrán que desaparezca mucho vacunado y a causa de la guerra otros tantos pero hay un sector que sobrevivirá los pura sangre valientes que luchan por sus derechos y que están dando vuelta a toda esa basura de plandemia que gracias a ellos el cambio puede ser positivo que no tenga nada que ver con lo que hay , habrá mártires, si, pero despues vendrá un periodo largo de mucha prosperidad hasta que las generaciones venideras se olviden del pasado.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2022)

El único valor diferencial que tiene el oro como moneda es que no es divisa y es universal. Si eres estado y ves que el mercado internacional van a pasar de tu divisa, pues acumulas oro. Si tu divisa es fuerte vas a imprimir que es más barato que comprar oro. Para que vas a comprar algo que ya tienes? Cuando un estado acumula oro es que teme que su divisa se desmorone en los mercados internacionales para tener con que negociar; no es por respaldar su divisa, es justamente todo lo contrario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Capitán Walker (28 Feb 2022)

Cuando estalle el Mad max os podeis meter todas vuestras onzas de oro por el orto (de las criptomonedas ya ni os cuento). Todo lo que no sea comida, armas o combustibles no valdrán absolutamente nada.
Recuerdo un compañero de la Universidad que era muy aficionado a coleccionar monedas antiguas y sellos. Me decía que lo hacía como inversión, y que en caso de que hubiese una guerra le serviría para comprar alimentos.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Feb 2022)

En caso de mad max tu vecino vendrá a tu casa, te dará dos hostias a traición, se llevará las onzas, las botellas de agua, la comida y hasta a tu mujer, o lo que tengas. 

Si nos hemos de poner en ese plan...


----------



## Ignorante1 (1 Mar 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En caso de mad max tu vecino vendrá a tu casa, te dará dos hostias a traición, se llevará las onzas, las botellas de agua, la comida y hasta a tu mujer, o lo que tengas.
> 
> Si nos hemos de poner en ese plan...



No cabe duda que los que resistan serán los pura sangre los zombis no tienen espíritu para eso tendrán que aguantar como hasta ahora insultos presiones de todo tipo etc.. Pero no irán a la guerra para eso están los zombis que son ellos muy sumisos. Decirme que sirvió en la historia para librarse de hambre y la miseria, sería por casualidad ¿ el poder con gran apetito del oro y por supuesto los alimentos?


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> lo unico que va a tener valor como todo esto siga va a ser la comida, ahora mismo no se me ocurre otra cosa.
> 
> Bueno todo tipo de objetos que puedan servir, peines, ropa, zapatillas, incluso vasos, platos.........
> 
> ...



el conflicto es tan real como el covid

lo que sí va a ser real de verdad van a ser las consecuencias económicas para Europa


pd: el cuento nucelar es muy triste la verdad


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es momento de vender.....primer aviso.



Hola, majadero. 1935 dólares una onza. Te he designorado un rato por si alguno queda sin inmunizar contra tus idioteces. 

De los que visualizan el Mad Max como una extraña sociedad sin ningún tipo de ley y orden donde el vecino puede entrar a robarte armado (pero tú curiosamente estarás esperándole desarmado con cara de tonto), mejor ni comentar. Tal vez el madmax es precios subiendo sin parar por impresión de dinero Fiat sin respaldo mientras algunos países llenos de materias primas exigen el pago de las mismas en oro.


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hola, majadero. 1935 dólares una onza. Te he designorado un rato por si alguno queda sin inmunizar contra tus idioteces.
> 
> De los que visualizan el Mad Max como una extraña sociedad sin ningún tipo de ley y orden donde el vecino puede entrar a robarte armado (pero tú curiosamente estarás esperándole desarmado con cara de tonto), mejor ni comentar. Tal vez el madmax es precios subiendo sin parar por impresión de dinero Fiat sin respaldo mientras algunos países llenos de materias primas exigen el pago de las mismas en oro.



Venga, va, cuando te declaras? Piensas más en mi que tu novia.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Venga, va, cuando te declaras? Piensas más en mi que tu novia.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Coño, se me olvidó devolverte al ignore. Lo arreglo en un momento.


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Coño, se me olvidó devolverte al ignore. Lo arreglo en un momento.



Que "ignore" extraño que me aplicas.
Me ignoras pero me recuerdas todo el día.....

Eres como una ex-mujer a la que le puse los cuernos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Mar 2022)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> No cabe duda que los que resistan serán los pura sangre los zombis no tienen espíritu para eso tendrán que aguantar como hasta ahora insultos presiones de todo tipo etc.. Pero no irán a la guerra para eso están los zombis que son ellos muy sumisos. Decirme que sirvió en la historia para librarse de hambre y la miseria, sería por casualidad ¿ el poder con gran apetito del oro y por supuesto los alimentos?



La "historia" esta llena de cofres de oro enterrados, a los que sus dueños cortaron la garganta cuando llego el madmax de turno.

Te crees acaso, llegado el hipotetico momento en que la Ley se desmorona, que quien tenga la fuerza va a acceder a comerciar con tu oro? Quien le va a impedir quitartelo de las manos? Tu tirandole krugerrands a la cabeza?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (3 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La "historia" esta llena de cofres de oro enterrados, a los que sus dueños cortaron la garganta cuando llego el madmax de turno.
> 
> Te crees acaso, llegado el hipotetico momento en que la Ley se desmorona, que quien tenga la fuerza va a acceder a comerciar con tu oro? Quien le va a impedir quitartelo de las manos? Tu tirandole krugerrands a la cabeza?



Hay que repetirlo una y mil veces: los metaleros no se preparan para el madmax, sino para otros escenarios más cercanos a una depresión económica o a una crisis aguda y duradera.

Nadie está preparado para el madmax. Los de las pistolitas tampoco.


----------



## dmb001 (3 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La "historia" esta llena de cofres de oro enterrados, a los que sus dueños cortaron la garganta cuando llego el madmax de turno.
> 
> Te crees acaso, llegado el hipotetico momento en que la Ley se desmorona, que quien tenga la fuerza va a acceder a comerciar con tu oro? Quien le va a impedir quitartelo de las manos? Tu tirandole krugerrands a la cabeza?



Precisamente me ha venido esto a la cabeza escuchando el último video de nuestro amigo Cava refiriéndose al oro en el que no sólo cree que puede llegar a los 10 mil $  sino que además habla abiertamente de confiscación del oro, como el que no quiere la cosa, si el yuan chino se respalda en él y la FED tuviera que conseguirlo de debajo de las piedras incluso confiscándolo como antaño


----------



## OBDC (3 Mar 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Precisamente me ha venido esto a la cabeza escuchando el último video de nuestro amigo Cava refiriéndose al oro en el que no sólo cree que puede llegar a los 10 mil $  sino que además habla abiertamente de confiscación del oro, como el que no quiere la cosa, si el yuan chino se respalda en él y la FED tuviera que conseguirlo de debajo de las piedras incluso confiscándolo como antaño



Ningún gobierno por más necio que sea dejaría que un valor manipulable por otros estados respaldara su divisa.
Sería dejar en manos de terceros la valoración de "su" divisa sin poder gestionarla.
El oro es un hub de intercambio de divisas o valores cuando no son intercambiables directamente con otra/os o cuando se pretende que el pago sea irrastreable.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Mar 2022)

Estamos todos los metaleros igual...callados...mirando índices...con media sonrisa porque no nos atrevemos a explotar.....con una onza en la mano acariciando nuestra tranquilidad.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Mar 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Estamos todos los metaleros igual...callados...mirando índices...con media sonrisa porque no nos atrevemos a explotar.....con una onza en la mano acariciando nuestra tranquilidad.



Como para alegrarse de la situación que estamos viviendo, y lo peor esta por llegar…


----------



## dmb001 (4 Mar 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Estamos todos los metaleros igual...callados...mirando índices...con media sonrisa porque no nos atrevemos a explotar.....con una onza en la mano acariciando nuestra tranquilidad.



Pero las tendremos que vender para comprar harina, aceite de girasol y 4 latas de atún. Vamos a pillar una depresión y nos nos quedará ni para ansiolíticos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Estamos todos los metaleros igual...callados...mirando índices...con media sonrisa porque no nos atrevemos a explotar.....con una onza en la mano acariciando nuestra tranquilidad.



Pues yo no acaricio ninguna tranquilidad, bueno si tengo una la de no tener niños a los que tener que proteger cuando llegue el mad max, no se que tranquilidad vais a tener los metaleros cuando llegue la guerra.

Ayer estuve en casa de un militar bastante zumbado y me estuvo enseñando los inventos que tiene preparados por si viene la guerra, me da a mi que habra mas de uno como ese, si lo llegais a ver se os habria quitado toda tranquilidad que podais tener.

Ese no compra onzas ni latunes, compra cuerdas, mosquetones y esta aprendiendo a hacer nuevos nudos corredizos, cuando te coja un zumbado de esos en mitad de un mad max del pescuezo con una de sus cuerdas indestructibles ya me diras si no tardas dos minutos en decirle donde tienes todas tus onzas, eso si te deja y no te axfisia por placer antes.

Aunque ahora mismo no os deis cuenta hay mucho tio normal al rededor vuestra con una potencialidad psicopatia tremenda dentro de si que solo va a sacar a la luz cuando haya un escenario de caos, si esto no llega nunca a pasar el siempre sera el mejor de los vecinos.

Este lo tenia como un posible aliado en caso de mad max pero ya lo que me enseño ayer que esta preparando por si hay guerra nuclear me hizo descartarlo, quien me dice que no me tiene preparada otra cuerda para mi.


----------



## OBDC (4 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo no acaricio ninguna tranquilidad, bueno si tengo una la de no tener niños a los que tener que proteger cuando llegue el mad max, no se que tranquilidad vais a tener los metaleros cuando llegue la guerra.
> 
> Ayer estuve en casa de un militar bastante zumbado y me estuvo enseñando los inventos que tiene preparados por si viene la guerra, me da a mi que habra mas de uno como ese, si lo llegais a ver se os habria quitado toda tranquilidad que podais tener.
> 
> ...



Ese es de nuestra cuerda, en una guerra para que vas a comprar si lo puedes robar?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## rsaca (4 Mar 2022)

Al margen de la manipulación del precio del oro y lo que suceda con Ukrania, teniendo en cuenta que vivimos en país técnicamente quebrado y empeorando, en el que el PSOE quiere imponer una ley que denominan de seguridad ciudadana pero que básicamente es una forma legal de robarte, yo me quedo más tranquilo con oro y plata bajo el colchón. Los billetes de euro pueden irse al garete si liquidan la UE y las viviendas están sujetas a registro y por tanto a robo en forma de impuestos o expropiación por el estado.


----------



## rsaca (4 Mar 2022)

En caso de madmax lo que tiene más valor son las armas, y después la comida. Con armas puedes conseguir comida, bien cazando o robando. Los billetes y los metales de poco servirían.
Bueno, los billetes para calefacción como en Weimar y los metales para esperar tiempos mejores.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> En caso de madmax lo que tiene más valor son las armas, y después la comida. Con armas puedes conseguir comida, bien cazando o robando. Los billetes y los metales de poco servirían.
> Bueno, los billetes para calefacción como en Weimar y los metales para esperar tiempos mejores.



No se si tenéis un concepto erróneo sobre los PMs o dais por hecho que aquí lo tenemos…

Creo que por aquí todos somos conscientes de que los MPs no sirven para un hipotético Mad Max, sino para cuando se sale del mismo. Como bien decís las armas, comida y agua, y mucho mas tierras de cultivo, una casa bien protegida, una comunidad con gente que piensa como tu y que os podáis ayudar, poder ser autosuficiente, eso es lo mas importante..

Los MPs solo son una parte del preparacionismo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> En caso de madmax lo que tiene más valor son las armas, y después la comida. Con armas puedes conseguir comida, bien cazando o robando. Los billetes y los metales de poco servirían.
> Bueno, los billetes para calefacción como en Weimar y los metales para esperar tiempos mejores.




Eso dicen los que han vivido cosas de estas, en periodo de guerra no valen para gran cosa, los que aguantan sus metales a la postguerra si pueden beneficiarse muchisimo de ello.

Estos dias estoy hablando de muchas cosas de estas con gente y raro es aquel que no tuvo familia en la guerra civil al que no le robaron algo de oro, otro amigo hoy por ejemplo me ha dicho que a sus biseabuelos les robaron oro pero que tras tantos años ya no sabe decir si era mucho o poco, que siempre se ha dicho por su familia que les robaron una piel con oro que tenian escondida pero que tras tantos años ya no saben cuanto oro.

En mi familia paso algo parecido, fue ademas la guardia civil quien se llevo aquel oro y ya nunca se supo nada, nunca han sabido mis tios decirme cuanto oro habia, por parte de la otra familia no les robaron simplemente sus billetes sirvieron para calentarse, pasaron a valer cero.

Una cosa que os puedo decir, acabo de llegar del carrefour, las estanterias de latas estan al 60% ya empieza la psicosis, las latas de atun baratas apenas hay, la carne envasada en tarros de cristal las que mejor pinta tenian ya no hay, esto son tarros que no suelen venderse por que son carillos y habiendo carne fresca para que vas a comprar eso.

Bastante gente por los pasillos entre estas personas gente de personal hablando de que esta llegando mucho cliente cargando a muerte los carros por la guerra.

He pegado la oreja, he escuchado que se estaban riendo de uno que se habia llevado solamente patatas fritas y cervezas, decian el tio iba preparado por si llega la guerra pero se ve que quiere pasarla con patatas y cerveza, se estaban descojonando, hombre gracia hace.......

Estos dias si sigue la cosa pues vais a ver muchas estanterias vacias no por que falte nada si no por que la gente se esta empezando a aprovisionar.

Si esto esta pasando sin haber nada, como haya el minimo rumor de algo mas serio nos dejan los supermercados vacios en una tarde.


----------



## stuka (4 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo no acaricio ninguna tranquilidad, bueno si tengo una la de no tener niños a los que tener que proteger cuando llegue el mad max, no se que tranquilidad vais a tener los metaleros cuando llegue la guerra.
> 
> Ayer estuve en casa de un militar bastante zumbado y me estuvo enseñando los inventos que tiene preparados por si viene la guerra, me da a mi que habra mas de uno como ese, si lo llegais a ver se os habria quitado toda tranquilidad que podais tener.
> 
> ...




Te veo sincero con el tema de psicópatas.

En efecto, es como el rollo ese de homos o de vampiros. Sois los primeros en reconocer a los vuestros.


----------



## pentax821 (5 Mar 2022)

Esto es un trolleo o que ??? 






La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM | Homepage


Tienda Online de la Casa de la Moneda. Monedas de colección, medallas y grabados (al buril y aguafuertes).




tienda.fnmt.es





si no os carga cópio literalmente “ suspensión temporal de venta de monedas de oro debido al incremento de las cotizaciones.


----------



## panaderia (5 Mar 2022)

hola,a ver si alguien me ayuda.
tengo una moneda que es parecida al oro por fuera,pero estoy seguro que no es de oro.
¿que material puede ser entonces? es decir,cuando se quiere parecer oro pero sin serlo, que material es?


----------



## fff (5 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola,a ver si alguien me ayuda.
> tengo una moneda que es parecida al oro por fuera,pero estoy seguro que no es de oro.
> ¿que material puede ser entonces? es decir,cuando se quiere parecer oro pero sin serlo, que material es?



Enseñanosla... y dinos por qué sabes que no es oro.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (5 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola,a ver si alguien me ayuda.
> tengo una moneda que es parecida al oro por fuera,pero estoy seguro que no es de oro.
> ¿que material puede ser entonces? es decir,cuando se quiere parecer oro pero sin serlo, que material es?




Si es por el aspecto puede ser pirita.






No se si se podran acuñar monedas con este material.

La otra opcion seria el tougsteno bañado en oro, dado que ambos minerales tienen una densidad muy similar.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola,a ver si alguien me ayuda.
> tengo una moneda que es parecida al oro por fuera,pero estoy seguro que no es de oro.
> ¿que material puede ser entonces? es decir,cuando se quiere parecer oro pero sin serlo, que material es?



Oro nórdico, el de las monedas de 20-10-50 céntimos de €


----------



## panaderia (6 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Oro nórdico, el de las monedas de 20-10-50 céntimos de €



pero eso es oro? se llama oro nordico pero no es oro?


----------



## panaderia (6 Mar 2022)

fff dijo:


> Enseñanosla... y dinos por qué sabes que no es oro.



a ver, en el mercado central de valencia hay una maquina que si pones un euro te devuelve una moneda del mercado central.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> pero eso es oro? se llama oro nordico pero no es oro?



Claro que no


----------



## panaderia (6 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Claro que no



coño,pues cambiemosle el nombre.
Es como lo de "leche de soja"?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> coño,pues cambiemosle el nombre.
> Es como lo de "leche de soja"?



O el oro digital.. xD


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Mar 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> Esto es un trolleo o que ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como el oro sube, paramos la venta supongo que para decidir subir el precio de venta.

Pero cuando el oro baja, ¿también paran la venta para poner la moneda a un precio de venta más bajo?


----------



## dmb001 (8 Mar 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Como el oro sube, paramos la venta supongo que para decidir subir el precio de venta.
> 
> Pero cuando el oro baja, ¿también paran la venta para poner la moneda a un precio de venta más bajo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 973684



Hacen lo mismo que los supermercados con el aceite de girasol, qué grandes


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Como el oro sube, paramos la venta supongo que para decidir subir el precio de venta.
> 
> Pero cuando el oro baja, ¿también paran la venta para poner la moneda a un precio de venta más bajo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 973684




Estan retirando de la venta todo mucha gente.

Luego pasara que si se acabara la guerra, cosa para ser sincero que no tiene pinta, esto tiene pinta de escalada.

Pues que pegara un bajonazo d cojones y algunos que no quisieron vender pues se lo comeran con patatas, hablo de particulares no de profesionales a los que igual les da igual.


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estan retirando de la venta todo mucha gente.
> 
> Luego pasara que si se acabara la guerra, cosa para ser sincero que no tiene pinta, esto tiene pinta de escalada.
> 
> Pues que pegara un bajonazo d cojones y algunos que no quisieron vender pues se lo comeran con patatas, hablo de particulares no de profesionales a los que igual les da igual.



En 30 días este lío ya está finiquitado.
Los chinos serán los que lo terminarán porque fueron los que provocaron al gilipollas de Putin sabiendo que la única puerta abierta que le iba a quedar iban a ser ellos. Garantizado petroleo y gas ruso barato al dragón chino durante las próximas décadas.
Putin no tendra capacidad de sostener esto mucho más tiempo porque su camarilla de oligarcas acostumbrados a la buena vida no les mola la eucaristía y el polonio en Rusia es barato y se consigue en los bares de obsequio con un chupito de vodka.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En 30 días este lío ya está finiquitado.
> Los chinos serán los que lo terminarán porque fueron los que provocaron al gilipollas de Putin sabiendo que la única puerta abierta que le iba a quedar iban a ser ellos. Garantizado petroleo y gas ruso barato al dragón chino durante las próximas décadas.
> Putin no tendra capacidad de sostener esto mucho más tiempo porque su camarilla de oligarcas acostumbrados a la buena vida no les mola la eucaristía y el polonio en Rusia es barato y se consigue en los bares de obsequio con un chupito de vodka.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se lia mas, pero vaya que lo que estoy haciendo es comprar comida por que si la escalada sigue que le den porculo al oro, quiero comer y ademas pienso que con mi comida podria conseguir todo el oro y cualquier cosa que quisiera, al menos en un principio y antes de la liada final.

De todas maneras se ve la briboneria por parte de todos, iba a comprar un par de cosillas que queria desde hace tiempo y con el follon este de la subida del oro ya no me quieren vender, favor que me hacen....... 

Yo tengo tambien mis cosillas y lo ideal seria vender ahora, pero tampoco quiero ni necesito vender, el año pasado si lo hice pero por que tenia otras cosas vistas y me hacia falta dinero liquido, ahora no me falta dinero veo estas subidas y pienso mmmmmm y si sigue, total que no vendo sabiendo que estoy perdiendo oportunidad.

Si al final no pasa nada y en un par de años esto se apacigua y nos dejan tranquilos de guerra y de virus pasara como cuando la anterior crisis, oro y plata bajaran mucho, habra gente que se ha gastado ahora sus ahorros en oros y platas que necesitaran vender y en un par de años se podra comprar a la mitad o menos que ahora, esto ya paso en la crisis aquella del 2008.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Mar 2022)

Este es el momento en que si tienes guardado oro y necesitas dinero para algo , se vende y aprovechas el subidón.

Y en caso contrario , a aguantarlo hasta que haya otro virus u otra guerra que es cuando de verdad se le saca partido al oro.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Mar 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Este es el momento en que si tienes guardado oro y necesitas dinero para algo , se vende y aprovechas el subidón.
> 
> Y en caso contrario , a aguantarlo hasta que haya otro virus u otra guerra que es cuando de verdad se le saca partido al oro.



Di que sí, justo cuando empieza la inflación a lo bestia, y justo cuando el dinero de papel se va a la porra, y justo cuando el oro empieza a superar resistencias y antes de entrar en subida libre, vas y lo vendes para llenarte de papelitos de mierda.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Di que sí, justo cuando empieza la inflación a lo bestia, y justo cuando el dinero de papel se va a la porra, y justo cuando el oro empieza a superar resistencias y antes de entrar en subida libre, vas y lo vendes para llenarte de papelitos de mierda.



Dije literalmente : " Si necesitas el dinero para algo".
¿Compras moto nueva porque la anterior se ha gripado? Ahora la subida te paga esa compra.

De comprensión lectora : ¿ Qué tal andamos?


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2022)

Huy, parece que esta empezando a corregir finalmente...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Este es el momento en que si tienes guardado oro y necesitas dinero para algo , se vende y aprovechas el subidón.
> 
> Y en caso contrario , a aguantarlo hasta que haya otro virus u otra guerra que es cuando de verdad se le saca partido al oro.




Yo ya lo he dicho, el año pasado lo hice y pude con esa subida hacerme cargo de un monton de pagos que me vinieron por herencias y ademas me dio para hacerme con un activo que salio a precio de derribo.

Sinceramente me vino bastante bien.

Hay gente que esta siendo inteligente y lo esta haciendo, estan soltando a paladas, otros en cambio pues ven que igual sigue subiendo y la briboneria humana les hace no vender, cuando quieran vender ya no podran hacerlo a estos precios si finalmente se desploma.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Huy, parece que esta empezando a corregir finalmente...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Todabia no se sabe, pero lo mas normal seria que se desplomara y como acaben guerras, virus y su puta madre vamos a ver a donde acaba desplomandose, los que compren ahora igual se pegan 10 años sin poder recuperar el dinero invertido.


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todabia no se sabe, pero lo mas normal seria que se desplomara y como acaben guerras, virus y su puta madre vamos a ver a donde acaba desplomandose, los que compren ahora igual se pegan 10 años sin poder recuperar el dinero invertido.



Ya ocurrió en el 2011, en el 2020, no hay dos sin tres....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si no te queda otro remedio que comprar algo, pues siempre va a ser el momento para obtener el dinero necesario para comprarlo. Así que lo que has dicho es una trivialidad, capitán Obvious. Aconsejar vender el oro justo cuando empieza su subida libre es un mal consejo. El tiempo dará y quitará razones.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## ELOS (11 Mar 2022)

Efectiviwonder.
Es mirar el precio del Horo y saber cómo va la Guerra


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Mar 2022)

A mí me da más asco que cuando está bajo es porque los bancos anglocabrones están apostando a la baja contra él constantemente, mientras se imprimen dólares contra nada y esa gentuza nos tiene la bota encima, censurados, empozoñados y bombardeados constantemente con mentiras. A resultas de lo cual, yo me paso la vida entera trabajando para no ahorrar debido a la devaluación constante de la moneda en la que me pagan, por esa trampa de imprimir sin control y no haber una referencia para ese dinero papel impreso.

Por refrescarte la memoria, la convertibilidad oro-dólar se eliminó arbitrariamente por el gobierno de una nación que decidió machacar a otra infinitamente más pequeña (Vietnam) y se arruinó en el empeño.


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta a quienes habéis comprado oro: ¿comprasteis oro físico o participaciones de un ETF cotizado en oro? Y quien haya comprado oro físico: ¿dónde habéis comprado las monedas?


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

Dices un ETF de oro físico como Wisdom Trees Physical Swiss Gold o como Invesco Gold, por ejemplo. ¿Preferirías comprar oro físico o ETF soportado con oro físico? El oro físico te lo pueden robar pero el ETF puede quebrar. Ambos casos son poco probables pero...

Y otra pregunta más sobre el oro físico: ¿por qué comprarlo en UK? ¿Hay posibilidad de timo si se compra a Inversoro, como que pagues pero el envío no llegue? Disculpa pero estoy verde en esto.


----------



## Vaross (13 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> Una pregunta a quienes habéis comprado oro: ¿comprasteis oro físico o participaciones de un ETF cotizado en oro? Y quien haya comprado oro físico: ¿dónde habéis comprado las monedas?



Bullionvault


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

No voy a desplazarme a UK a comprar oro. No sé si te he entendido bien: ¿Inversoro te lo envía desde España o desde UK? ¿El Estado sabría que tengo oro si lo compro a Inversoro?


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Bullionvault



¿Solo te guardan ellos el oro o también te lo envían desde UK?


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

Hay otra opción y es comprar oro a particulares por medio del hilo de compra y venta de este foro pero no sé si hay timos o si es peligroso.


----------



## Vaross (13 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> ¿Solo te guardan ellos el oro o también te lo envían desde UK?



Te lo guardan ellos el oro, plata , platino o paladio, y te cobran al mes una comisión por almacenarlo, cada compraventa envían un documento con la operación


----------



## Reidor (13 Mar 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Te lo guardan ellos el oro, plata , platino o paladio, y te cobran al mes una comisión por almacenarlo, cada compraventa envían un documento con la operación



Gracias. Voy a leer su página con atención. De todos nodos, con el subidón que ha pegado, no sé si es tarde para comprar oro. Pero si está en subida libre, entonces merece la pena. La inflación erosiona los ahorros sin parar y ahora no está nada claro el panorama en Bolsa.


----------



## pentax821 (15 Mar 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Te lo guardan ellos el oro, plata , platino o paladio, y te cobran al mes una comisión por almacenarlo, cada compraventa envían un documento con la operación



¿Como Fórum Filatélico?


----------



## Vaross (15 Mar 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> ¿Como Fórum Filatélico?



No la compares con forum, eso sí que parecía un chiringuito


----------



## frankie83 (15 Mar 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> No la compares con forum, eso sí que parecía un chiringuito



Yo también te lo vendo y te lo guardo si me pagas la comisión, un negocio redondo


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2022)

Hola @VientoAnal, te extraño. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a leer su página con atención. De todos nodos, con el subidón que ha pegado, no sé si es tarde para comprar oro. Pero si está en subida libre, entonces merece la pena. La inflación erosiona los ahorros sin parar y ahora no está nada claro el panorama en Bolsa.



Yo te recomiendo que los metales preciosos los guardes tú en físico en alguna caja fuerte de alquiler a la que puedas acceder fácilmente y sin restricciones.... que no sería la primera vez que una empresa de estas que supuestamente te guarda cosas cuando hay una estampida de gente que quiere recuperar sus "horros" físicos por alguna crisis o catástrofe se encuentra con que NO estaba guardando la empresa todo lo que decían y se ponen a ponerte largas y demás cuando no resulta ser una estafa...


----------



## ewallpro (17 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a leer su página con atención. De todos nodos, con el subidón que ha pegado, no sé si es tarde para comprar oro. Pero si está en subida libre, entonces merece la pena. La inflación erosiona los ahorros sin parar y ahora no está nada claro el panorama en Bolsa.



Mi recomendación es que si tu idea es comprar oro como inversión especulativa, quizá es tarde. Ojo, esto no significa que no pueda pegar otro estirón hacia arriba, o que pegue la economía un petardazo y el oro se marque un x5, pero desde luego viendolo como un activo de inversión especulativo, es probable que comprando ahora luego cueste un tiempo recuperar el dinero. Simplemente teniendo en cuenta que en los últimos 3 años lleva una revalorización del +52%, además de las primas que se pagan ya de entrada al comprar, y sobre todo si son lingotes pequeños o monedas, mirandolo desde este punto parece un suicidio.

Dicho esto, si tu intención es meramente proteccionista, de colección o por diversificación de inversión por protección ante la inestabilidad actual, te diría que nunca es tarde para tener una pequeña parte del patrimonio en oro, plata u otros metales de inversión. Es más, diría que más vale tarde que nunca, y más si no piensas usar esa parte de tu patrimonio a medio o largo plazo.


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2022)

Tal como el dicho del foro "Que la última peseta la gane @VientoAnal"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2022)

La evolucion sera de 1800 a 2000 durante 50 años mas......la saluc


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2022)

El papel-oro está sobre impreso seguro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2022)

Siempre físico, por dios, esa es la gracia del oro. Para tener papelitos ya está el Fiat.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Mar 2022)

Eso que bien comentas está predicho en este foro hace más de 12 años. Si se juega CADA DÍA con varios cientos de veces la cantidad total de oro existente, cuando se acabe el cachondeo, la mayoría de ese “oro” papel (o sea, papel puro y duro) pasará a valer CERO patatero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Mar 2022)

Animo wapisimos


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Animo wapisimos



Krispin, eres tú?


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Mar 2022)

Contango

Esta situación es la más habitual para cierto tipo de mercancías, como las no perecederas. Un buen ejemplo de este tipo de mercancías es el oro, puesto que el metal precioso no se consume y tiene un papel de activo refugio, con lo que el factor escasez no es tan importante en el oro como en otras materias primas. En periodos de recesión el oro también suele encontrarse en esta situación.


En resumen, una situación de contango sucede cuando el precio spot hoy es inferior al precio del contrato de futuro a X vencimiento, lo que quiere decir que los inversores están dispuestos a pagar más por el activo subyacente en el futuro que hoy.











Contango y Backwardation ¿Qué son?


En ciertos subyacentes de contratos de futuro, como son las materias primas, se suele hablar mucho de contango y backwardation, hoy vamos a explicar qué son y cómo se interpretan estas situaciones. Para ello tendremos que saber que un contrato de futuro deriva de un subyacente, con lo que...




www.rankia.com








capicci?

contango = precios futuros más altos que spot

contango en oro = periodos de recesión


----------



## xavik (29 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Eso que bien comentas está predicho en este foro hace más de 12 años. Si se juega CADA DÍA con varios cientos de veces la cantidad total de oro existente, cuando se acabe el cachondeo, la mayoría de ese “oro” papel (o sea, papel puro y duro) pasará a valer CERO patatero.



El volumen de oro "papel" es más grande que el físico porque se habla de transacciones. Si hay un contrato por un lingote físico y el contrato se vende y se compra cambiando de manos 5 veces en un día, eso no quiere decir que el lingote no le llegue al último comprador. O que haya prometidos 5 lingotes.

Otra cosa es comprar un certificado de posesión de oro en la que no se especifique que realmente te guardan el oro y no lo prestan.


----------



## mike69 (29 Mar 2022)

xavik dijo:


> El volumen de oro "papel" es más grande que el físico porque se habla de transacciones. Si hay un contrato por un lingote físico y el contrato se vende y se compra cambiando de manos 5 veces en un día, eso no quiere decir que el lingote no le llegue al último comprador. O que haya prometidos 5 lingotes.
> 
> Otra cosa es comprar un certificado de posesión de oro en la que no se especifique que realmente te guardan el oro y no lo prestan.



Claro y son tan buenos y honrrados que van a dejar de aprovecharse de la estafa de vender más contratos de papel.

Si lo que dices fuera cierto no habría necesidad de a los vencimientos en caso de no poseer metal se pague en fiat.

Por otro lado la estafa del níquel papel no se hubiera destapado con la intervención del mercado. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## xavik (29 Mar 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Claro y son tan buenos y honrrados que van a dejar de aprovecharse de la estafa de vender más contratos de papel.
> 
> Si lo que dices fuera cierto no habría necesidad de a los vencimientos en caso de no poseer metal se pague en fiat.
> 
> ...



¿Pero estafa de qué? No entiendo dónde ves el problema.

Si alguien tiene que pagar en fiat al vencimiento porque no tiene el metal tiene que pagar una buena multaza, algo que nadie está dispuesto a pagar y por eso al acercarse la fecha hay buenos premiums. 

https://www.cmegroup.com/content/dam/cmegroup/rulebook/NYMEX/1/7.pdf






¿Para qué iba alguien a perder dinero sin ningún beneficio?


----------



## xavik (8 Abr 2022)

Al final parece que no hay precio fijo a 5000 rublos/g. 

Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price

Ya ha bajado a 4815.


----------



## wolfy (9 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Al final parece que no hay precio fijo a 5000 rublos/g.
> 
> Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price
> 
> Ya ha bajado a 4815.




Eso indica claramente que el rublo se está revalorizando frente al Oro. 

Ergo, más problemas para Europa y USA.


----------



## atman (2 May 2022)

Metaleros, leed. Tiene 10 años, pero como si fuera ayer.

Simply amazing commodity collateral shenanigans in China | Financial Times (ft.com)


----------



## atman (7 May 2022)

Prueba desactivando el Javascript en el navegador


----------



## qbit (15 May 2022)

José Luis Cava: El oro de Moscú y el de Solbes


Puto PSOE, putos rojos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2022)

Por si a alguien le es útil....







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Legio_VII (23 May 2022)

Mi voto sigue en "Subira a maximos". El mundo esta loquito y los padres de las diferentes patrias y bancos satelites centrales van a intentar licuefactar las deudas (esto es, congelarlas hasta que se compriman y las puedan esconder bajo tierra) como sea.

La bolsa subira a largo plazo, pero despues de unos bandazos como los de 2007... la mezcla de inflacion, cortes en produccion, hambre y guerra en mas sitios, y deseperacion en las masas hara que no sea muy fiable invertir en ella. Los bonos pasaran a quemarse para calentar porque no tendran mucho mas valor... y el sector inmobiliario del primer mundo con poblaciones viejas que asesinan a sus hijos, depresion economica, restricciones en viajes, y aumento de costes e impuestos de bienes inmuebles..... hacen que no vea nada mejor que el oro y las armas.

Lo que no quiere decir que no se vaya el oro a tomar pol culo tambien. Las armas te daran cierto grado de tranquilidad por las noches.


----------



## vdke (24 May 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Mi voto sigue en "Subira a maximos". El mundo esta loquito y los padres de las diferentes patrias y bancos satelites centrales van a intentar licuefactar las deudas (esto es, congelarlas hasta que se compriman y las puedan esconder bajo tierra) como sea.
> 
> La bolsa subira a largo plazo, pero despues de unos bandazos como los de 2007... la mezcla de inflacion, cortes en produccion, hambre y guerra en mas sitios, y deseperacion en las masas hara que no sea muy fiable invertir en ella. Los bonos pasaran a quemarse para calentar porque no tendran mucho mas valor... y el sector inmobiliario del primer mundo con poblaciones viejas que asesinan a sus hijos, depresion economica, restricciones en viajes, y aumento de costes e impuestos de bienes inmuebles..... hacen que no vea nada mejor que el oro y las armas.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que no se vaya el oro a tomar pol culo tambien. Las armas te daran cierto grado de tranquilidad por las noches.



Bueno. Lo de las armas y conocer cual es la correcta lo puedes ver en la peli Guerra Mundial Z. En el desenlace final se tienen que enfrentar a una serie de zombies en unos pasillos de laboratorio. Bueno, pues van 3 con 3 armas. Bate, uña de hierro y hacha... ¿Cuál crees que triunfa?


----------



## Legio_VII (24 May 2022)

vdke dijo:


> Bueno. Lo de las armas y conocer cual es la correcta lo puedes ver en la peli Guerra Mundial Z. En el desenlace final se tienen que enfrentar a una serie de zombies en unos pasillos de laboratorio. Bueno, pues van 3 con 3 armas. Bate, uña de hierro y hacha... ¿Cuál crees que triunfa?



Balas de plata y/o tochos son las correctas y adecuadas


----------



## frankie83 (24 May 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Mi voto sigue en "Subira a maximos". El mundo esta loquito y los padres de las diferentes patrias y bancos satelites centrales van a intentar licuefactar las deudas (esto es, congelarlas hasta que se compriman y las puedan esconder bajo tierra) como sea.
> 
> La bolsa subira a largo plazo, pero despues de unos bandazos como los de 2007... la mezcla de inflacion, cortes en produccion, hambre y guerra en mas sitios, y deseperacion en las masas hara que no sea muy fiable invertir en ella. Los bonos pasaran a quemarse para calentar porque no tendran mucho mas valor... y el sector inmobiliario del primer mundo con poblaciones viejas que asesinan a sus hijos, depresion economica, restricciones en viajes, y aumento de costes e impuestos de bienes inmuebles..... hacen que no vea nada mejor que el oro y las armas.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que no se vaya el oro a tomar pol culo tambien. Las armas te daran cierto grado de tranquilidad por las noches.



Muchos seguís hablando de 2007/2008 como si fuera la crisis de referencia imposible de superar

pero mientras en las curvas de bolsa empieza a desdibujarse el pico de esos años y casi ni se ve

de haber una caída ahora Nadie se acordará de la anterior


----------



## vdke (25 May 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Balas de plata y/o tochos son las correctas y adecuadas




No.
Eso lo intuíamos los que jugabamos a Half Life:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2022)

No he visto MIERDA mas jrande que el horoh...


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2022)

La crisis que estamos viviendo ahora es continuación y agravamiento de la del 2008, no puedo decir si la economía va a salvar el match ball como hizo entonces pero sí que es más difícil


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 May 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi criterio, con esto que aparece debajo del artículo está todo dicho.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072975



Jajaja nos crecen los haters, eso es buena señal. Animo hermanos!


----------



## 34Pepe (31 May 2022)

No he encontrado la fecha del artículo, por lo que pone de acercarse a los 1200 por onza y que podría llegar a los 2000 intuyo que debe ser de 2010 como muy tarde

Es decir, lo que anunciaba como techo (1200) ahora es un suelo consolidado desde hace años

Si, seguro que hay ciclos pero está totalmente desfasado


----------



## no_me_consta (1 Jun 2022)

Hola, no me contestan en el otro hilo. 

Alguien me podría decir si en estas fotos hay alguna moneda especial?

Qué valor tienen?

Años 1855, 1873/76, 1888/89/92/98, 1949.

Gracias 













Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (2 Jun 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Hola, no me contestan en el otro hilo.
> 
> Alguien me podría decir si en estas fotos hay alguna moneda especial?
> 
> ...



Son monedas corrientes en mal estado, valen al peso. La única que no sé ni puedo buscarla ahora es la de Isabel


----------



## no_me_consta (3 Jun 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Son monedas corrientes en mal estado, valen al peso. La única que no sé ni puedo buscarla ahora es la de Isabel



Entiendo que al peso andan en unos 10 euros unidad?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (3 Jun 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Entiendo que al peso andan en unos 10 euros unidad?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



En tienda probablemente es lo que te ofrezcan. A particulares algo más.

Revisa el hilo de compra venta. Por 15-16 € creo que las podrías vender. A spot de hoy su precio es de unos 15.

Me refiero a los duros. La de Franco no es plata y la de Isabel II habría que ver el reverso.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jun 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Entiendo que al peso andan en unos 10 euros unidad?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



5 pesetas = 25 gr * 0,9 = 22,5 gr fino = aprox 0,65*1,21*22,5= Aprox 17 euros por moneda


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Jun 2022)

Bancos centrales: A mi no me deis papelitos de colores...


----------



## hyugaa (10 Jun 2022)

*Austrian Monetary Gold Transfer From London To Switzerland, Planned In 2015, Still Hasn't Arrived*

*A plan conceived by the Austrian central bank in 2015 to move 50 tonnes of their monetary gold from London to Switzerland has not been realized seven years later. Here is an introduction to what could possibly have happened.* 






Austrian Monetary Gold Transfer From London To Switzerland, Planned In 2015, Still Hasn't Arrived | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## DonLimpio (11 Jun 2022)

hay alguna web que compare el precio de la onza de oro contra las monedas fiat desde 1900?


----------



## Legio_VII (11 Jun 2022)

Todo el que pase por aqui ya tiene claro que lo unico que va a quedar en pie es el oro y las armas..... como ha sido durante milenios.


----------



## Alberto1989 (26 Jun 2022)

En resumen, me pongo a comprar moneditas de oro y plata como si no hubiera un mañana?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Jun 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Todo el que pase por aqui ya tiene claro que lo unico que va a quedar en pie es el oro y las armas..... como ha sido durante milenios.



No se que decirte.

Recuerdo marzo 2020.

Viejos del foro con el culo en llamas por que no tenian mascarillas, temblando desde sus casas podian atisbar un futuro en el que la cosa podria acabar con el hermano de ayuso y yo entrando casa por casa para arrancar de sus frias manos las onzas de oro y poder repartirlas como buenos hermanos.

Recuerdo como esos viejos que se pasan el dia limpiando sus pocas onzas para sacarles brillo esperando poder ser los amos del mundo en el mad max, gruñian desesperados llamando miserable al que en ese momento les ofrecia la vida, una mascarilla por una onza..............

Quien os dice que no esten al venir mil escenarios iguales a esos, pero en esas ocasiones que nos aguardan el dudar con el cambio sea igual a una muerte certera.

De que les sirve a los viejos del foro comprar oro si con la edad que tienen ya da igual que puedan aguantar un par de años en ese mad max, no se dan cuenta que el oro que compran es vida que estan perdiendo, por que cuando compran oro no lo compran con euros, lo compran con tiempo de vida que perdieron para ganar esos euros.

De que les va a servir ese oro en este hipotetico mad max que esta al venir si con la edad que tienen lo unico que les espera es el dolor de musculos y huesos cada vez que se levanten por la mañana, un dolor que algunos dias ni les dejara apenas moverse, no se dieron cuenta que perdieron vida cuando compraron esas onzas y ahora no van a poder entrar al supermercado a comprar mas tiempo con sus oros.


----------



## OBDC (27 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se que decirte.
> 
> Recuerdo marzo 2020.
> 
> ...



Hoy has dejado a las vecinas tranquilas y has venido filósofo al foro. 
Lo único que vale es el tiempo, para todo. El tiempo hace bueno el vino y pudre la carne.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hoy has dejado a las vecinas tranquilas y has venido filósofo al foro.
> Lo único que vale es el tiempo, para todo. El tiempo hace bueno el vino y pudre la carne.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Na si es que he estado corriendo por sendas y montañas, entonces se ve que me falta oxigeno en la cabeza.

Me acuerdo de los viejos estos gruñiendo cuando no tenian mascarillas y me entran las risas, incluso me los imagino mirando las onzas y las mascarillas sin saber que hacer.

Despues de que pasara eso y siguen con la cantinela de que el oro los va a salvar de todo lo que venga.


----------



## boquerónmig (29 Jun 2022)

31 millones de toneladas de oro descubiertas en Uganda


Es más que todo el oro ya descubierto en el mundo. Sin embargo los medios occidentales no lo publican. Robos y hambre: lo único que se habla sobre esa región




infocielo.com





De ser cierto...


----------



## OBDC (29 Jun 2022)

boquerónmig dijo:


> 31 millones de toneladas de oro descubiertas en Uganda
> 
> 
> Es más que todo el oro ya descubierto en el mundo. Sin embargo los medios occidentales no lo publican. Robos y hambre: lo único que se habla sobre esa región
> ...



Con ese dato el precio del oro debería irse exactamente a la mitad, pero esta manipulado al alza. El día que deje de estar manipulado se pegara un leñazo de un par de narices.
Ese dato es equivalente a que la impresora imprimiera toda la masa monetaria x 2 del FIAT existente....lo que generaría una devaluado bestial de la emisión. Sacar vosotros mismos las conclusiones...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (29 Jun 2022)

De ser cierto, les interesa sacar a la luz la noticia. Echaría por tierra el intento de crear una divisa alternativa al dólar


----------



## ELOS (29 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> De ser cierto, les interesa sacar a la luz la noticia. Echaría por tierra el intento de crear una divisa alternativa al dólar



... o bien que se hayan inventado la noticia por interés.
Sí son capaces de arruinar Europa con tal de joder la alternativa que ofrece Putin, lo de anular el valor del oro sería fácil para ellos


----------



## ELOS (29 Jun 2022)

De ser cierto, se posicionaria la plata como MP más importante que el oro?


----------



## John Smmith (29 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Con ese dato el precio del oro debería irse exactamente a la mitad, pero esta manipulado al alza. El día que deje de estar manipulado se pegara un leñazo de un par de narices.
> Ese dato es equivalente a que la impresora imprimiera toda la masa monetaria x 2 del FIAT existente....lo wue generaría una devaluado bestial de la emisión. Sacar vosotros mismos las conclusiones...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



No del todo.

Estos datos son estimaciones. Lo que no cuentan es la dificultad para extraerlo. No han encontrado una olla llena de oro, al precio que va la energia, segun sea el terreno puede incluso llegar a no valer la pena extraerlo. Por otra parte segun sea la mina extraer esa cantidad puede llevar decadas.

Es como si dijeran que la impresora doblará la masa monetaria, pero en los proximos 100 años y a altos costes de impresion. Pues, si bien llevaria cierta devaluacion, no seria ningun leñazo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No del todo.
> 
> Estos datos son estimaciones. Lo que no cuentan es la dificultad para extraerlo. No han encontrado una olla llena de oro, al precio que va la energia, segun sea el terreno puede incluso llegar a no valer la pena extraerlo. Por otra parte segun sea la mina extraer esa cantidad puede llevar decadas.
> 
> Es como si dijeran que la impresora doblará la masa monetaria, pero en los proximos 100 años y a altos costes de impresion. Pues, si bien llevaria cierta devaluacion, no seria ningun leñazo.




Aun asi el precio bajaria pues que sea dificil extraerlo ahora no indica que lo vaya a ser en 20 años.

Hay obras de arte que se encuentran en estado de destruccion o muy complicadas de restaurar, hace 50 años se hacian destrozos con ellas en algun caso, ahora cuando se encuentra una de estas obras se guardan a buen recaudo pues se sabe que en 20 o 30 o 50 años podran restaurarse por que habran mejores aparatos y tecnicas para ello.

Paso tambien con obras que quedaron semidestruidas en la guerra civil española o en la segunda guerra mundial, no habia tecnicas para restaurarlas sin tener que hacerlas polvo, se guardaron y en estos momentos alguna se ha podido reconstruir usando tecnologia de impresora 3D y otras cosas que han ido evolucionando en estos años.


----------



## Legio_VII (29 Jun 2022)

No quedan muchas mas opciones. Por un lado el bloque soviético-chino-indio ya ha elegido al oro como soporte de la emisión de moneda en su bloque económico. El bloque Anglo son los que mayor cantidad de oro tienen en custodia en su bloque económico. 

Otros por temas históricos (mundo árabe, etc) también son pro-oro.

Al final va a ser oro si o si.... y entonces os quitaran todo vuestro oro porque hará falta para comprar materias primas. La banca siempre gana....


----------



## OBDC (29 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No del todo.
> 
> Estos datos son estimaciones. Lo que no cuentan es la dificultad para extraerlo. No han encontrado una olla llena de oro, al precio que va la energia, segun sea el terreno puede incluso llegar a no valer la pena extraerlo. Por otra parte segun sea la mina extraer esa cantidad puede llevar decadas.
> 
> Es como si dijeran que la impresora doblará la masa monetaria, pero en los proximos 100 años y a altos costes de impresion. Pues, si bien llevaria cierta devaluacion, no seria ningun leñazo.



Lo que me quieres decir es que finalmente funciona el horo como cualquier commodity, dependiendo su valor del gasto de energía y produccion/extracción....
Vamos, que si sube es rentable extraer y se auto regula el valor, y si baja su demanda no es rentable su extracción....
Finalmente esa mina será rentable su extracción dependiendo del grado de concentración del metal y el tipo de sustrato en el que se halle disperso, coste de mano de obra, maquinaria, transporte.....
Igualmente cuanto más oro se descubra, menos opciones tendrá de subir porque llegará un momento que el valor de mercado lo determinen las minas y no la escasez del recurso contra una demanda fervorosa [en el caso de producirse obviamente]

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (29 Jun 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> No quedan muchas mas opciones. Por un lado el bloque soviético-chino-indio ya ha elegido al oro como soporte de la emisión de moneda en su bloque económico. El bloque Anglo son los que mayor cantidad de oro tienen en custodia en su bloque económico.
> 
> Otros por temas históricos (mundo árabe, etc) también son pro-oro.
> 
> Al final va a ser oro si o si.... y entonces os quitaran todo vuestro oro porque hará falta para comprar materias primas. La banca siempre gana....



Sabio mensaje. Primera vez que concuerdo contigo.
Sea lo que sea, la banca y el estado te van a quitar todo [lo que puedan] de una manera u otra y siempre ganan.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Jul 2022)

El oro empieza a bajar brutalmente tras el descubrimiento de la nueva mina, poco a poco se ira a su verdadero precio, mientras tanto mis latillas de conserva no para de subir.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2022)

Si tienes una pista mejor aclara porque así los himbersores de horo lo saben, porque se te ve puesto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si tienes una pista mejor aclara porque así los himbersores de horo lo saben, porque se te ve puesto.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.




Te dira que esta manipulado, tema recurrente.

El caso es que sigue bajando brutalmente, posiblemente tras conocerse que la mina es real y que el oro en estos momentos pasa a ser del doble del que teniamos si no mas........ haya grandes tenedores de oro que esten liquidando y cogiendo todo lo que puedan antes del gran derrumbamiento.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te dira que esta manipulado, tema recurrente.
> 
> El caso es que sigue bajando brutalmente, posiblemente tras conocerse que la mina es real y que el oro en estos momentos pasa a ser del doble del que teniamos si no mas........ haya grandes tenedores de oro que esten liquidando y cogiendo todo lo que puedan antes del gran derrumbamiento.



Pues si, hay fuga de valores al ladrillo. El que tiene dinero se mete en inmuebles para rentar porque está viendo que la masa de gente no podrá comprar en su vida un piso y no les quedará más cojones que vivir de alquiler.
Las subidas de los inmuebles esta sin freno

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues si, hay fuga de valores al ladrillo. El que tiene dinero se mete en inmuebles para rentar porque está viendo que la masa de gente no podrá comprar en su vida un piso y no les quedará más cojones que vivir de alquiler.
> Las subidas de los inmuebles esta sin freno
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.




No se si sabes que en estos hilos de oro y plata se estuvieron riendo cuando tuvimos grandes caidas en los precios inmobiliarios de los que compraban ladrillo ?

Yo no me acuerdo del ladrillo que he comprado, me acuerdo del que no he podido comprar por una o otra causa, quizas no vuelva a ver nunca esos precios, aunque nunca se sabe..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*BRICS
UGANDA 
ORO*
*GOLD *









Joelle Clista


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





Ni idea de si sera verdad o mentira
pero lo que parece claro es que pretende reforzar esa narrativa de un nuevo sistema que rompe con todo lo anterior​


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que tambien es posible que baje el tema inmobiliario y que volvamos a ver ocasiones como las de 2010 a 2015 pero la inmobiliaria da rentas y el oro no, yo alquilo pisos a estudiantes y todos los meses me pagan el equivalente a casi media onza de oro al precio de ahora, hace un tiempo daba mas de esa media onza de oro.

Los pisos se van pagando solos, siempre y cuando los hayas comprado a buen precio, si los comprastes en plena burbuja pues tambien se pagaran solos pero igual no llegas a ver beneficios en la vida, no es lo mismo comprar un piso por 100.000 impuestos y gastos incluidos a dejarte 250 o mas de 300.000 que cuando el piso termine de pagarse con el alquiler vas a tener 60 o 70 años.

El oro pues lo compro lo guardo, es posible que incluso acabe por subir pero no me da renta de ningun tipo.

Si nos ponemos a mirar 10 años atras el oro puede haber sido de las peores inversiones, es que te pones a mirar casi cualquier cosa que podias haber comprado y seguramente haya subido mas.

Yo veo muchisimas cosas tipo coleccionismo, tengo amigos en estos sectores y de vez en cuando me doy una vuelta por hablar con ellos, veo que les van entrando cosas y veo como muchas de estas cosas han subido brutalmente en los ultimos años.

Hoy he estado viendo mucha ceramica, venia con su procedencia, con una especie de pedegree y he visto desde lo que se pago por ella hace 30 años en pesetas a lo que se ha ido vendiendo durante los siguientes años, habian cosas en pesetas que estaban en 25000 pesetas hace 30 años, serian 150 euros si no me equivoco, hace 10 años la misma cosa se vendio en 400 euros y hoy estaban pidiendo ya cerca de 3000 euros, pongo precios por poner pero mas o menos era la historia de todas esas ceramicas.

Esta ceramica justo acababa de llegar de Francia la habian enviado para hacerles una pruebas muy curiosas por lo que me han esplicado lo que miran basicamente es si la ceramica con la que estan hechas las piezas tiene radiacion nuclear o no la tiene, por lo visto casi toda la ceramica de los ultimos 50 años lleva radiacion de las pruebas nucleares, esto es una prueba mas que han inventado para hacer pasar las piezas que en un principio parecen originales tras revisarlas varios expertos, habian varias piezas de las que han enviado que han resultado con esta prueba ser falsas.

Te pones a mirar algun tipo de moneda, medallas antiguas, medallas de santos que hace unos años las vendian regaladas a 10 o 15 euros y ahora los extranjeros llegan a pagar por ellas entre 100 y 500 euros .......

Cualquier cosa practicamente ha subido mas que el oro, tambien habra alguna cosa que puede que haya perdido valor logicamente.


----------



## Vaross (2 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103039



Estaría muy bien otra gráfica como esa pero con plata, platino y paladio


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Jul 2022)

littlebit dijo:


> Muchos metaleros han vendido todo el oro y ya se han subido al carro del bitcoin, es más seguro y no hay que pagar alquileres en cajas fuertes. Esa es la razón de la bajada del oro.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Jul 2022)

Eso es lo que más me rechina del oro de Uganda, que justo aparece ahora especialmente siendo tan grande


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

Ilustres foreros haciendo el análisis de la influencia en el mercado de la mina de Uganda;


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues yo si tengo en el ignore a este tipo de individuos, mano de santo...
> 
> Luego hay otros que por un motivo u otro han sido identificados y se han largado para no tener problemas.
> 
> ...



Ve a reclamar a consumo que el ignore todavía lo tienes en garantía.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro empieza a bajar brutalmente tras el descubrimiento de la nueva mina, poco a poco se ira a su verdadero precio, mientras tanto mis latillas de conserva no para de subir.



La "nueva mina" son los padres.
Como el asteroide ese petado de oro.

Vais de listos y os tragáis toda la propaganda de guerra con patatas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> La "nueva mina" son los padres.
> Como el asteroide ese petado de oro.
> 
> Vais de listos y os tragáis toda la propaganda de guerra con patatas.



Esa mina ya la esplote yo todo lo que pude.

Lo de la mina de oro es posible que se supiera desde hace mucho tiempo y que sea todo real, pero habran soltado la noticia cuando interesaba, es una cosa logica.


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esa mina ya la esplote yo todo lo que pude.
> 
> Lo de la mina de oro es posible que se supiera desde hace mucho tiempo y que sea todo real, pero habran soltado la noticia cuando interesaba, es una cosa logica.



Que manga de cuñados hay aquí. Son de la escuela del sofismo, solo por razonar y sin ir a Uganda ya saben que la mina no existe.
Con dos cojones, y son tan cuñados que hasta con osadia lo escriben y afirman y todo...
Tienen tantas ganas de poder dormir sin sobresaltos de que se les joda el chiringuito que hasta se terminan creyendo sus propias fantasías de que la mina no existe por inferencias deductivas de su líder espiritual.
Cuanta falta de rigor e imparcialidad.
Aquí lo que hay que vender es palillos.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que manga de cuñados hay aquí. Son de la escuela del sofismo, solo por razonar y sin ir a Uganda ya saben que la mina no existe.
> Con dos cojones, y son tan cuñados que hasta con osadia lo escriben y afirman y todo...
> Tienen tantas ganas de poder dormir sin sobresaltos de que se les joda el chiringuito que hasta se terminan creyendo sus propias fantasías de que la mina no existe por inferencias deductivas de su líder espiritual.
> Cuanta falta de rigor e imparcialidad.
> ...





Pues si lo de la mina ha pasado 10000 veces con diferentes activos, ha habido monedas antiguas o incluso españolas que eran muy cotizadas por haber muy pocos ejemplares o incluso ser ejemplares unicos, se ha encontrado en x sitio un monton de monedas de ese tipo y el valor ha caido a la miseria con respecto a lo que valian.

Lo de la mina pues igual se sabia que estaba desde hace 10 o 15 años y se saca la noticia cuando interesa que se sepa no antes, efectivamente tienen razon en que es demasiada casualidad que salga ahora pero no tienen en cuenta que no tiene por que ser casualidad, simplemente interesaba que la noticia saliera justo en estos momentos.

Si incluso a nivel mindundi tengo yo mis secretillos que voy sacando con los amigos conforme veo el momento adecuado o me interesa dar el golpe, solo hace falta imaginar todo lo que haran los estados.

Han dejado que rusos, chinos y foreros se carguen de oro pensando que iba a subir y ahora que quieren usar ese oro para la guerra o para lo que sea pues sacan el descubrimiento de la mina que igual se descubrio hace 15 años.

Ejemplo hijo puta, amigo que salia con una muchacha, X años despues se pone tonto, pues tocate la polla que siempre me llevo las mejores, cinco años estuve con aquella a quienes todos deseabais con furia porcina.......... mira subnormal te acuerdas que los sabados te decia que se iba a cuidar de su abuela, pues no cuidaba de su abuela, cuidaba de mi, llamala si no te lo crees......... tu estuviste cinco años dandole paseicos, cine, llevandola a comer con tus padres, yo solo la llamaba para que se viniera los sabados por la noche.........

Igual os ha pasado a muchos lo mismo con el oro, lo teniais pensando que nunca os fallaria, que os acompañaria en la vejez, pero no solo lo teniais vosotros, los Ugandeses tambien lo tenian guardado para follarselo cuando quisieran.


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues si lo de la mina ha pasado 10000 veces con diferentes activos, ha habido monedas antiguas o incluso españolas que eran muy cotizadas por haber muy pocos ejemplares o incluso ser ejemplares unicos, se ha encontrado en x sitio un monton de monedas de ese tipo y el valor ha caido a la miseria con respecto a lo que valian.
> 
> Lo de la mina pues igual se sabia que estaba desde hace 10 o 15 años y se saca la noticia cuando interesa que se sepa no antes, efectivamente tienen razon en que es demasiada casualidad que salga ahora pero no tienen en cuenta que no tiene por que ser casualidad, simplemente interesaba que la noticia saliera justo en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



Tus razonamientos llevando todos al folleteo me parecen magníficos.
Al final es la pulsión vital más importante y sin ella no existiría nada, así que se podría generar un sistema de inversión basado en la pulsión del folleteo, seguramente sería un éxito publicarlo mayor que Hombre rico, hombre pobre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tus razonamientos llevando todos al folleteo me parecen magníficos.
> Al final es la pulsión vital más importante y sin ella no existiría nada, así que se podría generar un sistema de inversión basado en la pulsión del folleteo, seguramente sería un éxito publicarlo mayor que Hombre rico, hombre pobre.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Si pero puedo acabar con una buena paliza, ya he tenido mis conflictos y en alguno te prometo por que me parta la pierna derecha si miento que acabo por medio policia nacional, guardia civil, policia secreta y creo que tambien habia policia local, todo por el folleteo........ no todo el mundo se toma igual de bien pillarte con su novia, como dicen por aqui no hace la zorra en un año lo que paga en un dia, poco me ha pasado........ y como hablo con otro amigo a saber cuantas veces hemos estado en riesgo estremo y ni nos hemos enterado.

Antes hacia mas hijoputeces, ahora es que se ha puesto el mercado chungo de cojones para esto y ni pierdo el tiempo en intentarlo, se puede decir que esto era como el bitcoin, al principio nadie sabia como moverse por internet para quedar con tias y los pocos que habiamos nos inflabamos, podias quedar un viernes o sabado con tres para incar y por que buscabas tres decentes, buen cuerpo y tal, el que no tuviera escrupulos podia hacer lo que quisiera, era como minar bitcoin, te metias un rato por terra y cuatro sitios de esos y salias con 30 telefonos de los cuales 10 o 15 eran para quedar de verdad, ahora que se ha metido todo cristo si quieres quedar con una te va a costar casi mas que los 18000 euros que vale el puto bitcoin.

Aqui si que se puede poner el ejemplo de que ha pasado casi lo mismo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

Bitcoin de momento no pueden comprar, digo de momento, no se sabe en un par de semanas.

Te cuento el motivo, los que compraron oro entre los cuales me incluyo, eramos analfabetos y unos pobres desgraciados incultos que no supimos ver el potencial de bitcoin, seguramente por que fuimos engañados por gente que hablaba de las bondades del oro y de que se pondria a 10000 la onza, esto no sucedio nunca y menos va a suceder ahora con la mina de Uganda.

Por lo tanto no tenemos dinero suficiente para comprar bitcoin por que nuestra inversion en oro fue una mierda, nuestra inversion no resulto ser tal, el bitcoin si resulto ser buena inversion, por lo tanto ahora mismo con el dinero que gastamos en oro pues igual no nos daria ni para medio bitcoin, si llegamos a haber comprado bitcoin antes de todo esto en lugar de oro pues podriamos tener un par de bitcoins muchos de los que andamos por el foro.

Si llegamos a haber comprado bitcoin en lugar de los putos pedruscos de oro, que son muy chulos eso si........ pues ahora tendriamos un puto dineral en bitcoin a pesar del bajonazo gordo que ha pegado en estos dias, pero como fuimos unos paletos y yo el primero pues quisimos piedrecitas que han subido menos que las latas de albondigas del mercadona en el tiempo que llevamos de pandemia, guerra, crisis........ y que ademas hay serias posibilidades de que su valor vaya al guano por culpa de la mina de Uganda, al final ni meteorito va a hacer falta.


----------



## joalan (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esa mina ya la esplote yo todo lo que pude.
> 
> Lo de la mina de oro es posible que se supiera desde hace mucho tiempo y que sea todo real, pero habran soltado la noticia cuando interesaba, es una cosa logica.



Nunca es tarde para invertir en cuadernillos Rubio. Y es una gran inversión, te lo aseguro.

De nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

joalan dijo:


> Nunca es tarde para invertir en cuadernillos Rubio. Y es una gran inversión, te lo aseguro.
> 
> De nada.




Han quitado la ortografia de las oposiciones, llevo años apostando a no estudiar ortografia y al final mi apuesta va a salir bien.......


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bitcoin de momento no pueden comprar, digo de momento, no se sabe en un par de semanas.
> 
> Te cuento el motivo, los que compraron oro entre los cuales me incluyo, eramos analfabetos y unos pobres desgraciados incultos que no supimos ver el potencial de bitcoin, seguramente por que fuimos engañados por gente que hablaba de las bondades del oro y de que se pondria a 10000 la onza, esto no sucedio nunca y menos va a suceder ahora con la mina de Uganda.
> 
> ...



No sé qué habéis hecho tan mal para perder con el oro, yo en oro estoy positivo y viendo como está la bolsa y las criptos, ni tan mal tener algo en la cartera que aguante. Me imagino que vendiste en la bajada de después de la crisis, sin saber que el oro como inversión tiene un horizonte temporal mínimo de 10 años, si no sólo sirve para hacer trading a corto plazo con contratos. Todo lo que haya por medio muy probablemente sea perder pasta, sobre todo en físico. Y en todo caso, es para diversificar, no te debe quitar una cantidad excesiva para otras inversiones.
La noticia en principio no parece que haya movido la cotización, por lo que me imagino que las ballenas, al igual que yo, están viendo que lo de Uganda es un fake news para que los pececillos no se lancen a cambiar los papelitos de colores por oro y seguir manteniendo el precio bajo. Un poco como lo del meteorito que estuvieron publicando a bombo y platillo en los mass mierda hace unos años.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> No sé qué habéis hecho tan mal para perder con el oro, yo en oro estoy positivo y viendo como está la bolsa y las criptos, ni tan mal tener algo en la cartera que aguante. Me imagino que vendiste en la bajada de después de la crisis, sin saber que el oro como inversión tiene un horizonte temporal mínimo de 10 años, si no sólo sirve para hacer trading a corto plazo con contratos. Todo lo que haya por medio muy probablemente sea perder pasta, sobre todo en físico. Y en todo caso, es para diversificar, no te debe quitar una cantidad excesiva para otras inversiones.
> La noticia en principio no parece que haya movido la cotización, por lo que me imagino que las ballenas, al igual que yo, están viendo que lo de Uganda es un fake news para que los pececillos no se lancen a cambiar los papelitos de colores por oro y seguir manteniendo el precio bajo. Un poco como lo del meteorito que estuvieron publicando a bombo y platillo en los mass mierda hace unos años.



Yo casi todo el oro que tengo lo compre en 1165 euros, conforme empezo a subir deje de comprar masivamente, de 1165 a 1700 euros de ahora lo considero una basura de ganancia, habiendo comprado en aquella misma epoca casi cualquier otra cosa ahora valdria mas que el oro, incluso coches de segunda mano que se suponen que pierden valor con los años pues se han revalorizado mas que el oro.


----------



## Ethan Power (4 Jul 2022)

No ha ganado nada en lo que va de año. Incluso ha perdido un poco.


----------



## OBDC (4 Jul 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> No ha ganado nada en lo que va de año. Incluso ha perdido un poco.



Pos si el oro resiste la inflación, entonces el gobierno miente y no hay inflación. El oro dice la verdá.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pos si el oro resiste la inflación, entonces el gobierno miente y no hay inflación. El oro dice la verdá.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.




Es posible que para el viernes ya este la onza de oro en menos de 1700, lo de la mina de Uganda sigue haciendo daño poco a poco.

La mayoria de vosotros no habeis estado pendientes del bitcoin pero os estan haciendo lo mismo.

Van drenando poco a poco sin que os deis cuenta los euros que valia cada onza de oro, cuando querais daros cuenta y este en 1100 los que hayais comprado en 1900 habreis palmado por el camino casi la mitad de vuestra pasta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jul 2022)

Mira mis mensajes anteriores no sabre suficiente, no hare analisis tecnico pero dije que la plata volveria a bajar de 0,60 centimos gramo, tambien dije que posiblemente volveria a bajar de 0,50 centimos gramo.

Los que sabeis mucho y haceis muchos analisis tecnico deciais por este mismo hilo que nunca jamas volverian estos precios.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, quien es el troll aqui ?


----------



## Vientosolar (6 Jul 2022)

A ver cómo te lo explico…




La basura a la que citas, además de no tener ni puta idea de nada, tiene un multinick para trolear el hilo y una vida inventada. Como con varios otros, no se sabe bien si es un gilipollas sin más, o alguien pagado para intoxicar el hilo.


----------



## OBDC (6 Jul 2022)

Ya volvió Vientoanal a defender el chiringuito de venta de horo....
Que se atesssora, que no es especular con el....dejarme a mi venderos el horo cuando esta al alssssa y comprar cuando esta a la baha...
Pues si se atesora algo que baja cuando todo sube = pérdida de poder adquisitivo real. Con lo que comprabas un huevo con x cantidad de horo, ahora compras la cáscara.
Lo que desmitifica que es resssserva de valor.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya volvió Vientoanal a defender el chiringuito de venta de horo....
> Que se atesssora, que no es especular con el....dejarme a mi venderos el horo cuando esta al alssssa y comprar cuando esta a la baha...
> Pues si se atesora algo que baja cuando todo sube = pérdida de poder adquisitivo real. Con lo que comprabas un huevo con x cantidad de horo, ahora compras la cáscara.
> Lo que desmitifica que es resssserva de valor.
> ...




Si pero como no hablas con analisis tecnico no sabes nada, el oro estaba en 2050 y ahora esta en 1735 y quizas la semana que viene en 1600 pero si no pones aqui rayas y tablas pues no sabes nada no es analisis tecnico sabes ??

Ademas aunque estuviera en 2050 y ahora este en 1735 no mucho mas de lo que estaba antes de empezar la pandemia ....... mas me han subido las albondigas esas de lata que venden en todos sitios, pero que dicen los expertos que esta en un canal alcista.

Jajajajja


----------



## OBDC (6 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pero como no hablas con analisis tecnico no sabes nada, el oro estaba en 2050 y ahora esta en 1735 y quizas la semana que viene en 1600 pero si no pones aqui rayas y tablas pues no sabes nada no es analisis tecnico sabes ??
> 
> Ademas aunque estuviera en 2050 y ahora este en 1735 no mucho mas de lo que estaba antes de empezar la pandemia ....... mas me han subido las albondigas esas de lata que venden en todos sitios, pero que dicen los expertos que esta en un canal alcista.
> 
> Jajajajja



Análisis técnico:
Si viene crisis todos los acumuladores de metales vendiendo para comprar latas de albóndigas a 3 veces el valor para poder comer.
Ya paso lo mismo en el periodo 2097/2011. Todos comprando metales para preservar el valor y luego desesperados vendiendo para poder pagar hipotecas, deudas y hacienda.
Es que esta manipulado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## barborico (7 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103039



Entro, dejo lo que hubiera pasado si ese alguien hubiera pensado hace 9 años "pues esto de bitcoin puede que tenga futuro, voy a meter 250 a btc y 250 a oro" y me voy


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

y cuando va a empezar a producir la megamina esa de Uganda con reservas vastísimas de horo, que va abajar los precios hasta el punto que los etnianos se van a comprar una cena de horo de un kilo peso por 500 euros


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y cuando va a empezar a producir la megamina esa de Uganda con reservas vastísimas de horo, que va abajar los precios hasta el punto que los etnianos se van a comprar una cena de horo de un kilo peso por 500 euros



5000 toneladas al día, ahí es na


----------



## Mas314 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## racional (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## panaderia (10 Jul 2022)

acabo de leer que el oro tiene una densidad muy alta. Eso significa que pesa mas de lo que esperas? Supongamos que nunca hayas cogido un lingote.


----------



## Saviero (10 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> acabo de leer que el oro tiene una densidad muy alta. Eso significa que pesa mas de lo que esperas? Supongamos que nunca hayas cogido un lingote.



Significa que al mismo volumen pesa más, es decir, que si coges dos monedas del mismo tamaño, la de oro va a pesar más que la de cupronickel.


----------



## Saviero (10 Jul 2022)

racional dijo:


>



Me suena este señor de haberlo visto en otros vídeos, tengo entendido que en el foro no goza de muy buena reputación?
Alguien me puede aclarar eso?


----------



## panaderia (10 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Significa que al mismo volumen pesa más, es decir, que si coges dos monedas del mismo tamaño, la de oro va a pesar más que la de cupronickel.



la pirmera vez que coges un lingote te sorprende el peso?


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> la pirmera vez que coges un lingote te sorprende el peso?



Pues si pillas tungsteno flipas en colores

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Saviero (10 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> la pirmera vez que coges un lingote te sorprende el peso?



La primera vez te llama la atención su peso, luego te acostumbras y los apilas sin problema. Te dejo una foto de mi sótano para que veas que no miento.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Me suena este señor de haberlo visto en otros vídeos, tengo entendido que en el foro no goza de muy buena reputación?
> Alguien me puede aclarar eso?



Efectivamente, reputación que se ha ganado de forma muy justa, solo hay que ver las cuentas que hace:


----------



## ELOS (10 Jul 2022)

racional dijo:


>



Clarito, despacio y con buena letra


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Me suena este señor de haberlo visto en otros vídeos, tengo entendido que en el foro no goza de muy buena reputación?
> Alguien me puede aclarar eso?



No muy buena reputación, pero en este video suscribo sus palabras al 100%.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues si lo de la mina ha pasado 10000 veces con diferentes activos, ha habido monedas antiguas o incluso españolas que eran muy cotizadas por haber muy pocos ejemplares o incluso ser ejemplares unicos, se ha encontrado en x sitio un monton de monedas de ese tipo y el valor ha caido a la miseria con respecto a lo que valian.
> 
> Lo de la mina pues igual se sabia que estaba desde hace 10 o 15 años y se saca la noticia cuando interesa que se sepa no antes, efectivamente tienen razon en que es demasiada casualidad que salga ahora pero no tienen en cuenta que no tiene por que ser casualidad, simplemente interesaba que la noticia saliera justo en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



Vas a comer ladrillo para terminar viviendo debajo un puente, jajajajaja.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Han quitado la ortografia de las oposiciones, llevo años apostando a no estudiar ortografia y al final mi apuesta va a salir bien.......



Hazte gay o cambiate de sexo, te ira mejor.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mira mis mensajes anteriores no sabre suficiente, no hare analisis tecnico pero dije que la plata volveria a bajar de 0,60 centimos gramo, tambien dije que posiblemente volveria a bajar de 0,50 centimos gramo.
> 
> Los que sabeis mucho y haceis muchos analisis tecnico deciais por este mismo hilo que nunca jamas volverian estos precios.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta esto, quien es el troll aqui ?



El troll tu y tus multis, OBDC, Romanillo etc....
Vendiste lingotes de plata a 500 pavos para pagar parte de un local y en 15 dias el spot estaba a 600.
No se que cojones vas dando lecciones de vida.
No tienes trabajo, eres analfabeto, soltero y putero. 
Tu unica virtud es tener pisos en herencia.
Y tienes todo tu patrimonio en ladrillo, incluso tu hipoteca, en un pais donde los comunistas van a expropiar pisos para darselos a los negros zumbones y donde la tasa de natalidad es la mas baja del mundo. 
Eres un puto subnormal, ya independientemente de si el oro es refugio o es un cagarro.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El troll tu y tus multis, OBDC, Romanillo etc....
> Vendiste lingotes de plata a 500 pavos para pagar parte de un local y en 15 dias el spot estaba a 600.
> No se que cojones vas dando lecciones de vida.
> No tienes trabajo, eres analfabeto, soltero y putero.
> ...



Hola cariño, me llamaste?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hola cariño, me llamaste?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Pense que estarias durmiendo la resaca del orgullo gay con notrabajo, abrazaditos en la cama todavia.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pense que estarias durmiendo la resaca del orgullo gay con notrabajo, abrazaditos en la cama todavia.



No te pongas celoso, con @Notrabajo34 es solo un revolcón y nada mas, pero a quien me gusta de verdad darle por el culo es a tí y otros mermados del hilo.
Ya fuiste a consumo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No te pongas celoso, con @Notrabajo34 es solo un revolcón y nada mas, pero a quien me gusta de verdad darle por el culo es a tí y otros mermados del hilo.
> Ya fuiste a consumo?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Consumo? Con sumo gusto te mandababa tomar por el culo, como te gusta. No me extraña que te manden al ignore.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Consumo? Con sumo gusto te mandababa tomar por el culo, como te gusta. No me extraña que te manden al ignore.



Claro, a consumo. Todavía puedes reclamar que no te funciona el ignore Gooseman.
De toda la pandilla de mermados, tu eres el que vuelve a diario para que le den por culo. Es tu vicio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vas a comer ladrillo para terminar viviendo debajo un puente, jajajajaja.



No pasa nada, si yo acabo debajo de un puente el que no tenga ladrillo no creo que este mucho mejor, es algo que no entendeis, pero es que ademas durante todo este tiempo muchos se dejan el sueldo en pasarmelo a mi cartilla para el alquiler y esos euros van a gostosas latillas de conserva, cuando llegue al puente voy a tener que ir con una escoba para barrer cadaveres desnutridos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Hazte gay o cambiate de sexo, te ira mejor.



Los gays tienen las mismas pruebas.......

Si me cambio de sexo me follarian brutalmente en las pruebas fisicas, lo tienen todo pensado......... muy guapa iba a tener que ponerme para que no se notara que soy un tio y poder pasar las dos primeras pruebas sin que me quitaran el dorsal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El troll tu y tus multis, OBDC, Romanillo etc....
> Vendiste lingotes de plata a 500 pavos para pagar parte de un local y en 15 dias el spot estaba a 600.
> No se que cojones vas dando lecciones de vida.
> No tienes trabajo, eres analfabeto, soltero y putero.
> ...




A 500 euros yo no he vendido nada pero si he comprado.

El que vendiera a 500 euros tampoco es que perdiera mucho, ahora mismo no vale mucho mas de esos 500 euros, seguramente si compro ladrillo se le haya revalorizado mas que la plata, al final los retratados habeis sido vosotros con respecto a ese muchacho.

Ser soltero y putero es un defecto para ti ? para mi es una virtud, seguro que disfrutas siendo controlado por una tipa, yo estoy mas tranquilico solo.

EGGHHKKKKK eres feo y por eso no encuentras novia, es lo unico que te ha faltado decir, pero te equivocas, soy un puto bicho con cuerpo de atleta capaz de subir al veleta corriendo......... seguro que das asco y hueles a rancio, ves como llegas a viejo sin que tu oro ni plata se revalorice y por eso estas con esa inquina y mala leche.

No tengo hipotecas por cierto......... solo un pequeño prestamo personal que termina de pagarse este mismo año.

De momento no me han expropiado nada, soy yo el que expropia medio sueldo a cada inquilino todos los meses, asi que a disfrutar lo votado y ya sabeis, no tardeis mucho en pagar los alquileres a vuestros caseros.

JojojJO


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No te pongas celoso, con @Notrabajo34 es solo un revolcón y nada mas, pero a quien me gusta de verdad darle por el culo es a tí y otros mermados del hilo.
> Ya fuiste a consumo?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Este ha llegado hoy encabronado, se pensaba que iba a ligar facilmente en lo del orgullo y seguramente ni los quieren con olor a rancio ni los quieren con 20 mezclas que cuando lo vean sera imposible ni saber que procedencia tiene, un tatarabuelo español si imagino que tiene, luego lo demas a saber que vino con tanto cruce.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Este ha llegado hoy encabronado, se pensaba que iba a ligar facilmente en lo del orgullo y seguramente ni los quieren con olor a rancio ni los quieren con 20 mezclas que cuando lo vean sera imposible ni saber que procedencia tiene, un tatarabuelo español si imagino que tiene, luego lo demas a saber que vino con tanto cruce.



Y como no le dieron el tras-tras por el kks como quería viene a buscar que le dilate el ano el que ya tiene experiencia y se la mete sin vaselina. Es un piratón este Gooseman.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Jul 2022)

Como están los trolls, debe ser que el suelo esta cerca


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Otro al que le pica el ano que quiere que se lo rasquen....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Saviero (10 Jul 2022)

Mas314 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1118100



3 páginas llenas de basura han echado para atrás este gráfico. 
Podrías comentarlo un poco?


----------



## Mas314 (10 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> 3 páginas llenas de basura han echado para atrás este gráfico.
> Podrías comentarlo un poco?



Futuros oro. Gráfico velas semanales y escala logarítmica.

Retrocesos de Fibonacci: NO los respeta. O no llega y rebota (rebote del gato muerto) o los pulveriza. Desde luego probará el retroceso Fibo 0,78. Lo que llevaría al precio a estar formando un figura semanal de doble techo o un "batman" cuyas proyecciones en el dibujo estarían bajo el retroceso Fibo 1.

Líneas de tendencia : Después del 3er toque a su soporte, rompe hacía abajo y se queda lateral hasta nueva rotura hacía abajo.


----------



## MazingerV (11 Jul 2022)

Al final qué ha pasado con la mina de Uganda?
Sale más info o no sale?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jul 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Al final qué ha pasado con la mina de Uganda?
> Sale más info o no sale?



Noticias si que salen...lo que no sale es oro. Hasta ahora, al menos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (12 Jul 2022)

racional dijo:


>



Mirad en el minuto 4:20. Cava muestra el chart y dice que está dentro de un canal alcista. Pero es mentira. El tío ha dibujado mal el canal a posta. Si lo dibujas bien, se ve que se ha roto claramente. Vaya charlatán.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jul 2022)

Mas314 dijo:


> Futuros oro. Gráfico velas semanales y escala logarítmica.
> 
> Retrocesos de Fibonacci: NO los respeta. O no llega y rebota (rebote del gato muerto) o los pulveriza. Desde luego probará el retroceso Fibo 0,78. Lo que llevaría al precio a estar formando un figura semanal de doble techo o un "batman" cuyas proyecciones en el dibujo estarían bajo el retroceso Fibo 1.
> 
> Líneas de tendencia : Después del 3er toque a su soporte, rompe hacía abajo y se queda lateral hasta nueva rotura hacía abajo.



En cristiano? ;-)


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> la pirmera vez que coges un lingote te sorprende el peso?



Una botella de agua de 1,5L hecha de oro más que sorprenderte quizás te echaría al suelo pues pesaría unos 30kg


----------



## panaderia (12 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una botella de agua de 1,5L hecha de oro más que sorprenderte quizás te echaría al suelo pues pesaría unos 30kg



los litros miden el peso del agua o miden el volumen de cualquier cosa?


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> los litros miden el peso del agua o miden el volumen de cualquier cosa?



Es un simil para que entienda el volumen hombre

estoy hablando de 1,5 dm3 de material


----------



## OBDC (15 Jul 2022)

El mes está siendo durisimo para los usuarios de €, pero peor para los usuarios de U$S peor.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## K... (15 Jul 2022)

El oro perdiendo lo 1700€...


----------



## rory (15 Jul 2022)

No soy ningún experto en leer gráficas, pero no creéis que está bajada es normal viendo la debacle económica que va a venir? 

Me suena a lo mismo que finales de 2007. El oro y plata bajando como antesala de la crisis y ya en noviembre empezó a remontar, es decir, que el suelo podría hacerse a la vuelta del verano y luego para arriba.


----------



## OBDC (15 Jul 2022)

rory dijo:


> No soy ningún experto en leer gráficas, otro no creéis que está bajada es normal viendo la debacle económica que va a venir?
> 
> Me suena a lo mismo que finales de 2007. El oro y plata bajando como antesala de la crisis y ya en noviembre empezó a remontar, es decir, que el suelo podría hacerse a la vuelta del verano y luego para arriba.



Porque entiendes que el suelo será luego del verano y luego para arriba?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## rory (15 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque entiendes que el suelo será luego del verano y luego para arriba?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Por buscar un comportamiento parecido a lo que ocurrió en la anterior crisis.
El oro y la plata están acompañando en las bajadas a las demás materias primas porque ya anticipan una recesión pero una vez que se oficialice tirarán para arriba como valor refugio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Jul 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Mirad en el minuto 4:20. Cava muestra el chart y dice que está dentro de un canal alcista. Pero es mentira. El tío ha dibujado mal el canal a posta. Si lo dibujas bien, se ve que se ha roto claramente. Vaya charlatán.



Lleva diciendo que todo esta en canal alcista meses, siempre dice lo mismo, retroceso pequeño mucha compra y para arriba señores, a este voy a dejar de verlo, ademas tenia pasta metida en bitcoin por que pensaba que tambien iba para arriba.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lleva diciendo que todo esta en canal alcista meses, siempre dice lo mismo, retroceso pequeño mucha compra y para arriba señores, a este voy a dejar de verlo, ademas tenia pasta metida en bitcoin por que pensaba que tambien iba para arriba.



Creo que a Cava le pagan para pumpear el mercado (fundamentalmente el SP). Está venga decir que la inflación es transitoria y que pronto bajarán los tipos. Y por tanto, la bolsa pronto subirá. Todos los días diciendo que el suelo está cerca. Ya le he pillado en varias contradicciones flagrantes que no pueden ser un error, sino que son argumentos de charlatán.

Si la inflación es transitoria, por qué dice que hay que comprar oro y que el fiat es basura?


----------



## mudj (16 Jul 2022)

Yo no veo un gran problema, no ya por doblar, sino por cuadriplicar el oro, si fuese el mismo un patrón oro mundial. Hasta mejor, xq con el que hay hasta, ahora, en vez de gramos tendrían q ser micro gramos. Y siempre veo mejor un gramo doblado q un papel de colores, uno solo. 

Pero vaya, ya quitaron el oro que tenía la gente con los compró oro... Ahora imagino estaría muy bien que lograrán q los inversores en onzas, se desprendíeran de ellas en masa. Seria un jaque mate


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jul 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Creo que a Cava le pagan para pumpear el mercado (fundamentalmente el SP). Está venga decir que la inflación es transitoria y que pronto bajarán los tipos. Y por tanto, la bolsa pronto subirá. Todos los días diciendo que el suelo está cerca. Ya le he pillado en varias contradicciones flagrantes que no pueden ser un error, sino que son argumentos de charlatán.
> 
> Si la inflación es transitoria, por qué dice que hay que comprar oro y que el fiat es basura?




Eso de la inflacion ya me mato, lo escuche yo tambien, creo que incluso llegue a escuchar que podia ser que corrigiera algo, los cojones nos van a volver a rebajar las cosas que han subido.....

No llevaba yo mucho tiempo escuchandolo, vi un par de videos al principio que acerto en algo y luego ya practicamente todos los videos son lo mismo con ademas mucha cosa que no me cuadra con lo que has comentado, yo a ese no lo voy a escuchar mas, me suele pasar lo mismo con toda esta gente.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso de la inflacion ya me mato, lo escuche yo tambien, creo que incluso llegue a escuchar que podia ser que corrigiera algo, los cojones nos van a volver a rebajar las cosas que han subido.....
> 
> No llevaba yo mucho tiempo escuchandolo, vi un par de videos al principio que acerto en algo y luego ya practicamente todos los videos son lo mismo con ademas mucha cosa que no me cuadra con lo que has comentado, yo a ese no lo voy a escuchar mas, me suele pasar lo mismo con toda esta gente.



Yo sí lo voy a escuchar, porque pillando sus mentiras consigo información sobre lo que el Sistema quiere que nosotros creamos. Lo bueno es que sus videos son muy cortos y no me hacen perder mucho tiempo.
Estos Youtubers community managers suelen formar una red mundial. Están pagados para contar las mismas mentiras y pumpear el mercado. Lo mismo que los Youtubers que animan a comprar Bitcoin.


----------



## Barruno (16 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *BRICS
> UGANDA
> ORO*
> *GOLD *
> ...



Yo creo que es bulo
Se supone que es nosecuantas veces mas de oro más que lo que hay ya en circulacion.
Otra manipulacion para que el oro no suba


Al hilo.de este video:


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Jul 2022)

La Generalitat vende 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara


La propietaria, una mujer de origen alemán afincada en Alicante, murió sin dejar herederos legales. La administración ha subastado su fortuna por más de 32.200 euros




www.elconfidencial.com





La Generalitat ha vendido en pública subasta, por más de 32.000 euros, un total de 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara procedentes de la herencia de una ciudadana de origen alemán, afincada en la provincia de Alicante, que *murió sin testar ni dejar herederos legales* y cuyos bienes pertenecen ahora a la administración. Las piezas *han sido adquiridas por un solo licitador *que ha pujado por los cuatro lotes en los que se repartían las divisas, aunque existía la posibilidad de pujar por solo uno o algunos de lotes, según ha informado la Generalitat en un comunicado.

Las 31 monedas de oro tienen *un diámetro de 37 milímetros*, un contenido áureo de 30,49 gramos de oro puro de 24 quilates y están datadas en 1915 en el imperio austrohúngaro 

Pues según mis cálculos, con ese contenido en oro y el precio que ha pagado, ha hecho una muy buena compra.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jul 2022)

No habla de oro, pero el artículo que recoge el hilo es muy bueno. Se me había pasado:






LA SIMULACIÓN DE PANDEMIA, UNA ESTRATEGIA ANTE EL COLAPSO DEL SISTEMA... Fabio Vighi


Reproduzco este articulo por su interés como análisis critico de las tribulaciones economicas y sanitarias que hoy nos ocupan y articulan nuestra realidad, por si nos aclara algunas relacciones o reformula la percepción compleja de las vinculaciones entre economía y pandemia. Su autor F. Vighi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Funciovago (19 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué bajan el oro y la plata con la inflación que hay? y más teniendo en cuenta que está sobre todo en las energías, que hacen falta para extraerlos y transportarlos.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué bajan el oro y la plata con la inflación que hay? y más teniendo en cuenta que está sobre todo en las energías, que hacen falta para extraerlos y transportarlos.



Que en crisis la gente hace liquidez?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué bajan el oro y la plata con la inflación que hay? y más teniendo en cuenta que está sobre todo en las energías, que hacen falta para extraerlos y transportarlos.



Por las expectativas de recesión


----------



## r@in (23 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Por las expectativas de recesión



¿Pero el oro no era un valor refugio para este tipo de situaciones?


----------



## OBDC (23 Jul 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿Pero el oro no era un valor refugio para este tipo de situaciones?



Si, pero es que esta manipulado....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿Pero el oro no era un valor refugio para este tipo de situaciones?



No soy un experto pero dicen por aquí que primero hay ventas para cubrir posiciones


----------



## Cipotecon (24 Jul 2022)

*Yo tengo una pregunta; si el precio del oro y la plata esta intervenido, artificialmente bajo en favor de EEUU y Europa, ¿porque rusia y china no lo compran hasta acabar las existencias a ese precio tan bajo y tras el colapso dejar que suba y recoger ganancias?*


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> *Yo tengo una pregunta; si el precio del oro y la plata esta intervenido, artificialmente bajo en favor de EEUU y Europa, ¿porque rusia y china no lo compran hasta acabar las existencias a ese precio tan bajo y tras el colapso dejar que suba y recoger ganancias?*



Es exactamente lo que está ocurriendo. Pero el objetivo no es dejar que suba y recoger ganancias, sino cambiar el patrón que gobierna el dinero. No un patrón oro puro a la antigua usanza, pero sí con el oro jugando un papel relevante en el respaldo de la moneda emitida, y neutralizando el poder absoluto actual de USA a la hora de darle a la impresora y de imponer el uso de tales dólares sacados de la nada.

Para conseguirlo es necesario neutralizar el poder de USA de bombardear a cualquiera que se niegue a usar el dólar a la fuerza (que es exactamente lo que han hecho hasta ahora). Espérate a ver si Rusia se sale con la suya en Ucrania, que luego va Taiwan. Y ahí siéntate con las onzas cerca, el refresco de tu elección y las palomitas, y realiza ejercicios de calentamiento de cuello sobre todo hacia arriba.

Hasta ese momento, los anglos seguirán tirando el oro todo lo que puedan, jugando con derivados a la baja, en la cantidad de cientos de veces el oro total disponible que haga falta. Hasta el día que se vean obligados a cerrarlos. La lógica es la que se impone A LA LARGA. A corto plazo te volverán loco. 









Rusia y China disparan las compras de oro ante las tensiones económicas


Los bancos centrales multiplican sus reservas del preciado metal por la guerra comercial con EE UU y la inestabilidad geopolítica y monetaria




elpais.com










OroAlhambra


ORO y Plata, compra y venta de oro al mejor precio




www.oroalhambra.com













Las exportaciones de oro de Suiza a China en 2022, las más altas en cuatro años - Oroinformación


Aunque los datos de importaciones y exportaciones de oro de Suiza durante el pasado mes de marzo apenas reflejan unos días de la guerra en Ucrania, que comenzó con la invasión por parte de Rusia el pasado 24 de febrero, ya se apuntan algunas tendencias que podrían confirmarse con los datos de...




oroinformacion.com













¿Por qué están acumulando cautelosamente oro China y Rusia?


El Banco Popular de China tiene previsto lanzar un yuan digital en los juegos olímpicos de invierno de 2022. Con esta iniciativa China pretende reemplazar al dólar como moneda de reserva mundial, ahora que los "petrodólares" están en horas bajas.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com













¿Se ha apropiado China en secreto de enormes reservas de oro a nivel mundial?


Bankinter



www.bankinter.com










Las reservas de oro controladas por el gobierno de la China alcanzan más de 4500 toneladas - Andorrano Joyería


Las cantidades «oficiales» de oro de la China que han sido declaradas al Fondo Monetario Internacional más las 9 toneladas adquiridas en abril alcanzan alrededor de l808 toneladas. Si añadimos las cuentas de los bancos comerciales nos sale un total de algo menos de 4500 toneladas, más cualquier...




www.andorrano-joyeria.com













China acumula casi 100 toneladas de reservas de oro como colchón por la guerra comercial


El precio del oro acumula subidas de alrededor del 18% desde que comenzó el año. No solo la volatilidad vivida en los últimos meses ha contribuido a este incremento, también lo ha hecho las compras de China en medio de su pulso arancelario con Estados Unidos.



www.eleconomista.es













Rusia ya tiene más oro que dólares en sus reservas estratégicas - Oroinformación


El proceso que inició el Gobierno ruso hace unos años, incrementando las compras de oro por parte de su banco central y reduciendo su dependencia del dólar estadounidense, ya ha alcanzado su punto de inflexión. Los últimos datos publicados revelan que el valor del oro acumulado supera al de los...




oroinformacion.com













El Banco de Rusia acumula por primera vez más reservas en oro que en dólares


La aplicación de medidas para la reducción de reservas en moneda estadounidense ha coincidido con la fuerte apreciación del metal.




www.elespanol.com













¿Por qué Rusia está comprando oro masivamente? | Economipedia


Rusia ha adquirido 56 toneladas de oro en el primer trimestre de 2019. El interés de Rusia por ampliar sus reservas de oro lo ha convertido en el quinto país con mayores reservas de oro en el mundo. Pero, ¿qué hay detrás estos movimientos por parte de Rusia? A lo largo de la Historia, enLeer más




economipedia.com










Rusia y China se protegen con oro frente a la caída de los mercados | CapitalMadrid


Rusia y China están comprando oro a espuertas. La amenaza de una próxima crisis económica en Estados Unidos ha conducido a estos dos países a convertir a este metal precioso en un instrumento de poder para cuando llegue ese momento. China solo dispone del 2,9% de sus reservas en oro y cuenta con...




www.capitalmadrid.com













Rusia compra oro y vende dólares en un misterio difícil de desentrañar


En los mercados no sólo es esencial escuchar a los agentes socioeconómicos, sino también juzgarles por sus acciones tangibles. Muchas veces, el mundo...




www.elblogsalmon.com













Rusia marca récord histórico en reservas de oro


Las reservas internacionales de Rusia aumentaron en 7.700 millones de dólares la semana pasada, con lo que sus tenencias alcanzaron un récord de 638.200 millones de dólares, según las estadístic




www.vtv.gob.ve


----------



## estertores (24 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es exactamente lo que está ocurriendo. Pero el objetivo no es dejar que suba y recoger ganancias, sino cambiar el patrón que gobierna el dinero. No un patrón oro puro a la antigua usanza, pero sí con el oro jugando un papel relevante en el respaldo de la moneda emitida, y neutralizando el poder absoluto actual de USA a la hora de darle a la impresora y de imponer el uso de tales dólares sacados de la nada.
> 
> Para conseguirlo es necesario neutralizar el poder de USA de bombardear a cualquiera que se niegue a usar el dólar a la fuerza (que es exactamente lo que han hecho hasta ahora). Espérate a ver si Rusia se sale con la suya en Ucrania, que luego va Taiwan. Y ahí siéntate con las onzas cerca, el refresco de tu elección y las palomitas, y realiza ejercicios de calentamiento de cuello sobre todo hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



Resumen: que según tú es buen momento para comprar plata y oro porque antes o después acabarán subiendo todo lo que tendrían que haber subido y otro tanto más, no?

Yo también lo veo así.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jul 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Resumen: que según tú es buen momento para comprar plata y oro porque antes o después acabarán subiendo todo lo que tendrían que haber subido y otro tanto más, no?
> 
> Yo también lo veo así.



A ver, según lo veo yo, el oro es un seguro ante escenarios catastróficos, y cada vez estamos más cerca de uno. En cuanto seguro, siempre es momento para tener uno contratado. Que los anglos de las finanzas llevan 50 años huyendo hacia adelante e imprimiendo dinero de forma exponencial es un hecho no discutible. Que eso tiene un final y que conlleva que el dinero Fiat acabará casi en cero (y en concreto cada moneda particular en cero exactamente) es algo que va a ocurrir sí o sí. 

En cuanto al concepto “todo lo que tendrían que haber subido”, es dificil de precisar. Échale un mínimo de 5000 dolares/euros por onza. Pero como nos pasemos de la raya tocando los cojones a rusos y chinos y nos salga mal y el dólar se abandone en masa, ni te digo. Y si la UE salta por los aires, ¿qué valor tendrán nuestros euros?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (26 Jul 2022)

Yo, lo único que se es que he ido a comprar 1/4 de krugerrand y me ha costado tan solo un poco menos que cuando el oro estaba a $1980


----------



## ELOS (26 Jul 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Yo, lo único que se es que he ido a comprar 1/4 de krugerrand y me ha costado tan solo un poco menos que cuando el oro estaba a $1980



Es que se está poniendo prohibitivo.
Es pagar más por algo que de momento vale cada vez menos.


----------



## manomolom (26 Jul 2022)

hola a todos.soy nuevo en esto y quiero preguntar como vender un soberano.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es que se está poniendo prohibitivo.
> Es pagar más por algo que de momento vale cada vez menos.



Si está a ese precio es a lo que vale. El oro de verdad. Lo que aparece en las gráficas no es oro. Ni se le parece.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (28 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Si está a ese precio es a lo que vale. El oro de verdad. Lo que aparece en las gráficas no es oro. Ni se le parece.



Pero si lo quieres vender te lo pagan al precio de la gráfica


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Pero si lo quieres vender te lo pagan al precio de la gráfica



ya quisieras que te lo pagaran al precio de la grafica ve y pregunta, luego nos cuentas haber que te daban


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Pero si lo quieres vender te lo pagan al precio de la gráfica



Tanto? Mejor no vayas a preguntar así mantienes la ilusion y no te enteras de lo pobre que eres si tienes ahorrillos en oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## xavik (28 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> *Yo tengo una pregunta; si el precio del oro y la plata esta intervenido, artificialmente bajo en favor de EEUU y Europa, ¿porque rusia y china no lo compran hasta acabar las existencias a ese precio tan bajo y tras el colapso dejar que suba y recoger ganancias?*



Pues porque no está intervenido.


----------



## ELOS (28 Jul 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Pues porque no está intervenido.



Claro, por eso uno de los pocos valores refugio baja cuando todo baja.
Actualmente toda la economía está intervenida


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Claro, por eso uno de los pocos valores refugio baja cuando todo baja.
> Actualmente toda la economía está intervenida



Entonces cual es el valor agregado del oro como refugio?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (28 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Entonces cual es el valor agregado del oro como refugio?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Pues creo que en la situación actual, que de momento no haya resultado como valor refugio, demuestra que está intervenido


----------



## frankie83 (28 Jul 2022)

manomolom dijo:


> hola a todos.soy nuevo en esto y quiero preguntar como vender un soberano.



Pon una foto y el precio en el hilo de compraventa !


----------



## xavik (28 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Claro, por eso uno de los pocos valores refugio baja cuando todo baja.
> Actualmente toda la economía está intervenida



Sí que está intervenida, en el sentido de hiperregulada. Lo que no está es suprimido el valor del oro. Que el precio del oro baje en determinadas circunstancias no es prueba de nada, quizás simplemente de que alguna de nuestras suposiciones no es cierta ¿Puede usted imaginar un mecanismo con el que se podría intervenir el mercado del oro a la baja?


----------



## jorlau (28 Jul 2022)

El precio de los activos se suele suprimir principalmente a través de los derivados financieros.

El precio del oro y la plata se suelen suprimir mediante los contratos de futuros, creando una oferta artificial según conveniencia.

Por cada gramo de oro puede haber 1000 contratos que digan que es dueño de ese gramo y si vienen 1000 nuevos compradores se extienden otros 1000 contratos sin problema.

El oro además tiene un componente politico-economico donde influyen otras variables.


----------



## Maifrond (28 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Por cada gramo de oro puede haber 1000 contratos que digan que es dueño de ese gramo y si vienen 1000 nuevos compradores se extienden otros 1000 contratos sin problema.



¿Qué diferencia hay entre lo que señalas y un esquema tipo Ponzi?


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues creo que en la situación actual, que de momento no haya resultado como valor refugio, demuestra que está intervenido



Muy bien, pero eso entonces homologa el oro con cualquier otro producto financiero....
Si es "inyervenible" no veo el beneficio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> El precio de los activos se suele suprimir principalmente a través de los derivados financieros.
> 
> El precio del oro y la plata se suelen suprimir mediante los contratos de futuros, creando una oferta artificial según conveniencia.
> 
> ...



Vamos, es como generar FIAT con un patrón oro? Es eso?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jul 2022)

Comprac horoh...segun la Vhruja Lola en Hoctuvhre moriremos...el año no lo se...pero algun año sera...hacedme casitooo...


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Comprac horoh...segun la Vhruja Lola en Hoctuvhre moriremos...el año no lo se...pero algun año sera...hacedme casitooo...



Compre horo, el pulpo Paul lo recomienda 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## jorlau (28 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre lo que señalas y un esquema tipo Ponzi?



Más q un esquema ponzi donde los últimos pierden , lo veo como un esquema "casino" donde la banca siempre gana.

En el mercado de acciones lo veo más claro.
Los mercados de oro/plata y materias primas son más complicados por el componente ese que digo político,-económico y por ahí me pierdo.

No soy ningún experto, son conclusiones q saco leyendo por aquí y por allí.

Pero la herramienta más usada para suprimir precios son los derivados financieros.


----------



## xavik (29 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> El precio de los activos se suele suprimir principalmente a través de los derivados financieros.
> 
> El precio del oro y la plata se suelen suprimir mediante los contratos de futuros, creando una oferta artificial según conveniencia.
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo? A través de los derivados y futuros ¿Cómo? Ya te digo yo que no es posible. Lo de que haya 1000 contratos no funciona como dices, es una equivocación que no sé por qué tiene tanta gente.

Imagina que voy a vender 1 casa al señor A por la mañana. A se la vende a B una hora después, B a C, C a D... así hasta 10 veces en total. Eso no quiere decir que haya 10 casas, o que 10 personas tengan el derecho a 10 casas, si no que ha habido 10 transacciones sobre 1 casa subyacente.

Los contratos de futuros empiezan 18 meses antes de que se realice la entrega. Si “alguien” estuviera manipulándolos en corto, vendiéndo sin tener el oro, debería anular el corto (esa venta en el contrato de futuros) antes de que llegue el día de expiración y pasarse al siguiente futuro. Esa compra haría que la diferencia en el precio entre spot y futuro se fuera haciendo más grande conforme llega ese día.

Esto se puede ver con la “basis” del oro (Basis = (Future Bid – Spot Ask) / Spot Ask). Veamos la basis de 130 contratos de oro desde 1996:









Como se ve, conforme llega el día de expiración la "basis" va bajando, y esto es debido a que lo que predomina en el mercado son especuladores/traders que compraron pero que no tienen el dinero para pagar o no quieren el oro físico.


----------



## jorlau (29 Jul 2022)

xavik dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo? A través de los derivados y futuros ¿Cómo? Ya te digo yo que no es posible. Lo de que haya 1000 contratos no funciona como dices, es una equivocación que no sé por qué tiene tanta gente.
> 
> Imagina que voy a vender 1 casa al señor A por la mañana. A se la vende a B una hora después, B a C, C a D... así hasta 10 veces en total. Eso no quiere decir que haya 10 casas, o que 10 personas tengan el derecho a 10 casas, si no que ha habido 10 transacciones sobre 1 casa subyacente.
> 
> ...



En el mercado de acciones se llaman cortos desnudos, en el mercado de futuros no se como se llamaran.

Pongo este artículo del 2010 pero a día de hoy creo que es peor.


Manipulating Gold and Silver: A Criminal Naked Short Position that Could Wreck the Economy – Deep Capture

*Manipulando el oro y la plata: ¿Una posición desnuda criminal que podría arruinar la economía*
La venta de oro y plata desnuda es una amenaza para la estabilidad del sistema financiero y la evidencia de que nuestros mercados están manipulados
PORMARCA MITCHELL
2 DE ABRIL DE 2010


----------



## xavik (29 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> En el mercado de acciones se llaman cortos desnudos, en el mercado de futuros no se como se llamaran.
> 
> Pongo este artículo del 2010 pero a día de hoy creo que es peor.
> 
> ...



Lo del artículo se llaman barridos de stops y eso no hace más que sacar las "manos débiles" del mercado (además lo que fue ilegal es que sabían dónde estaban los stops porque eran de clientes del mismo banco). Lee la segunda parte de mi post donde se demuestra que en la mayoría de posiciones no son los cortos los que van desnudos, si no los que van largo.


----------



## jorlau (29 Jul 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Lo del artículo se llaman barridos de stops y eso no hace más que sacar las "manos débiles" del mercado (además lo que fue ilegal es que sabían dónde estaban los stops porque eran de clientes del mismo banco). Lee la segunda parte de mi post donde se demuestra que en la mayoría de posiciones no son los cortos los que van desnudos, si no los que van largo.



Puede ser, no lo se, no entiendo mucho de futuros.

En el mercado de acciones el 100% de desnudos son cortos y pienso que en el resto de mercados no será muy diferente, ya que crear una oferta artificial para satisfacer la demanda no creo q empuje los precios al alza.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Jul 2022)

Oro? Qué oro? Lo que hoy más cotiza es el precio del moro!


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Jul 2022)

Ustedes habéis visto la película "Tierra de Faraones"? Pues hay que verla para que se deis cuenta que no quieren que tengáis, ni eso, ni la medallita de la comunión.

Me da igual lo que quieran decir del oro, yo no lo compro para ganar nada, para eso se pone uno a vender droga.

El oro es el oro. Por qué se venden las barras esas de 600-700.000 merkels -no recuerdo porque a eso no puedo llegar yo-? Quién compra eso? Porque cuando se venden es que se compran, y el que la compra de tonto tiene poco.

Si intentan tirar algo el precio es porque no quieren que tengas ni eso. Te tiran con que ya vale menos, te atacan psicológicamente, que... y lo sueltas. Nanai.

El que se compra una medalla, un cordón de oro o un sello no va buscando que valga más.

Y admirar de vez en cuando la insuperable belleza de los lingotitos... De vez en cuando me hago una escapada para verlos. Qué brillo, qué preciosidad nunca vista, qué color... No los toco porque están castigados en los blister.

Todo lo que tengo, bueno, casi todo, me lo voy a pulir en oro. Menos valen los papeles.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Ago 2022)

Orvana, "entusiasmada" por sus nuevos hallazgos de oro en Asturias, esta vez en el concejo de Salas


La multinacional canadiense, que continuará explorando la zona, ha encontrado mineral de alta ley en las perforaciones que está haciendo en Ortosa-Godán




www.lne.es


















*Orvana, "entusiasmada" por los hallazgos de oro en la que podría ser su tercera mina asturiana*

*La multinacional canadiense ha encontrado mineral de alta ley en las performaciones que está haciendo en Ortosa-Godán, en Salas*




La multinacional minera canadiense Orvana está "estusiasmada" con los resultados de las prospecciones que está realizando en el área denominada Ortosa-Godán, en el concejo de Salas. La compañía ha encontrado oro de alta ley en las perforaciones que está llevado a cabo en la zona y ya plantea la posibilidad de que se convierta en su tercer yacimiento en Asturias tras los de Boinás, en Belmonte de Miranda, y Carlés, también en Salas.

El proyecto Ortosa-Godán se ubica a tres kilómetros al noroeste de la mina de Carlés, dentro de la misma franja aurífera. Orovalle, la filial asturiana de Orvana, inició a finales de agosto de 2021 una campaña de perforaciones exploratorias. En casi un año se han realizado diez pozos (el último en proceso) que suman casi 2.900 metros y se ha encontrado oro con una ley de hasta 27,43 gramos por tonelada de tierra.

"Nuestra estrategia de exploración avanza con resultados positivos, como lo demuestra la última interceptación de alta ley obtenida en el proyecto Ortosa-Godan", señaló *Juan Gavidia*, director general de Orvana, que ya destaca las posibilidades del yacimiento para convertirse en la tercera mina de oro de la compañía en Asturias, aunque aún se esté en una fase muy preliminar. “Con los trabajos de exploración adicionales que se han planificado y que se llevarán a cabo durante el resto del año fiscal de 2022 esperamos identificar la tercera oportunidad de recurso mineral en Orovalle, junto con Boinás y Carlés. Estamos muy entusiasmados con las perspectivas a corto plazo del proyecto Ortosa-Godán", agregó Juan Gavidia.



*Exploraciones*



*Ortosa-Godán.* Orvana, a través de su filial asturiana Orovalle, ha realizado diez sondeos en este zona de Salas y ha encontrado oro de alta ley. Está estudiando la continuidad de esa mineralización.
*El Valle- Boinás. *En esta zona de Belmonte donde Orovalle ya extrae oro se siguen haciendo perforaciones de exploración de cara a ampliar la mina. Se ejecutaron 3.392 metros de pozos. 
 
El director general de Orvana celebró que la extracción de oro en Asturias haya recuperado la normalidad tras superarse los efectos de la pandemia de covid y otros factores externos como la huelga de transportes, que paralizó la actividad minera el pasado mes de marzo. "Estamos muy contentos de que Orovalle haya estabilizado la producción después de superar factores externos a principios de año", señaló Gavidia.

Orvana obtuvo un producción de 15.798 onzas de oro equivalente (12.354 onzas de oro, 1,3 millones de libras de cobre y 38.082 onzas de plata) en el segundo trimestre del año, que se corresponden con el tercer trimestre fiscal de la compañía. Las 12.354 onzas de oro producidas suponen un aumento del 48% con respecto al segundo trimestre del año fiscal 2022, en camino de cumplir con los objetivo del año.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Ago 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Creo que el dato debe ser erróneo. La mina con mayor productividad por tonelada, Eskay Creek en Canadá, en su máximo esplendor conseguía extraer 45g de oro por tonelada de tierra procesada. Creo que a partir de 16g se puede considerar una producción excelente.
> Casi una Oz de oro por tonelada sería un producto demasiado espeso para una mina europea, la convertiría probablemente en la mina más productiva de Europa.



Pues está en su página oficial

TORONTO, July 18, 2022 /CNW/ -* Orvana Minerals Corp.* (TSX: ORV) *(the "Company" or "Orvana") *is pleased to report production results and drilling updates from Orovalle, Orvana's unit in Spain, for the third quarter of fiscal year 2022 ended June 30, 2022 ("Q3 FY2022").
* Highlights *

*Q3 FY2022 production of 15,798 gold equivalent ounces, a 49% increase from previous quarter*
*22.16 g/t Au over 6.05 meters intercept in Ortosa West, part of the Ortosa-Godán Project *
*6,589 m of Infill and Brownfield Drilling*
*1,337 m of Greenfield Drilling*
*








Orvana Reports 49% quarterly production increase and Promising Drill Intercepts at Ortosa West, in Orovalle, Spain


(TSX: ORV) (the "Company" or "Orvana") is pleased to report production results and drilling updates from Orovalle, Orvana's unit in Spain, for the third quarter of fiscal year 2022 ended June 30, 2022 ("Q3 FY2022"). Highlights Q3 FY2022 production of 15,798 gold equivalent ounces, a 49% increase...




www.orvana.com





Habrá que meterle algo. Ya tengo algo también en el proyecto de Tapia pero este tendrá menos oposición o ninguna*


----------



## Jalapa (6 Ago 2022)

Desde el 30 de junio, fin de semestre, parece que bajo fuerte y ahora anda dando tumbos por el 0,29

Debería haber dado un buen bote hacia arriba con estas noticias, ¿no?


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2022)

Que pena que para que a algunos les vaya bien a los demás les tenga que ir mal


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2022)

Cuanto rollo barato para decir q el Horoh se va a la irrisoria cifra de 1800...en cambio Bitcoin arrastrandose pasa de los 20.000 y eso q dicen q es humo...


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuanto rollo barato para decir q el Horoh se va a la irrisoria cifra de 1800...en cambio Bitcoin arrastrandose pasa de los 20.000 y eso q dicen q es humo...



ya te digo rodrigo


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuanto rollo barato para decir q el Horoh se va a la irrisoria cifra de 1800...en cambio Bitcoin arrastrandose pasa de los 20.000 y eso q dicen q es humo...



sigues jodiendo el hilo del NWO al OP por diversion?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2022)

A ver si te arranco la cabeza...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> sigues jodiendo el hilo del NWO al OP por diversion?
> [/QUOTE
> Lo q me de la gana...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> sigues jodiendo el hilo del NWO al OP por diversion?



Todo lo q quiera...


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

No me gusta el Bitcoin, pero para ser un intangible puro y duro le ha dado un mazazo al oro en cuanto a inversión que por más que rompa los dientes el oro, el Bitcoin le preñó el núcleo hasta el alma. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

Por eso mismo. La inteligencia del intangible le preñó el alma a la brutalidad del oro.
Que prefieres tener? El intangible de la formula de la Coca Coña o una fábrica que paga licencia?
No se te ocurren argumentos mejores que "te rompen los dientes"? A mi sin gustarme el oro, se me ocurren unos cuantos mejores que "te rompe los dientes"....
Incluso que sirve para sustituir dientes, que más allá del sentido (muy sentido) estético es de gran utilidad para demostrar poderío en algunos círculos sociales. Ahí si también se habla de "romper dientes" como argumento.




.
Y sigue sin gustarme el Bitcoin

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

Ya ves, podías haber dicho que el oro tiene la cualidad de ser útil en electrónica y para decorar piedras y dientes.
Lo del "reventar los dientes" es muy quinqui, invalidas el mensaje del "gran" valor del horo.
Usas sellos muy grandes o son comedidos?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## csan (9 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Por eso mismo. La inteligencia del intangible le preñó el alma a la brutalidad del oro.
> Que prefieres tener? El intangible de la formula de la Coca Coña o una fábrica que paga licencia?
> No se te ocurren argumentos mejores que "te rompen los dientes"? A mi sin gustarme el oro, se me ocurren unos cuantos mejores que "te rompe los dientes"....
> Incluso que sirve para sustituir dientes, que más allá del sentido (muy sentido) estético es de gran utilidad para demostrar poderío en algunos círculos sociales. Ahí si también se habla de "romper dientes" como argumento.
> ...



Ha sido ver la fotografía y sentir un escalofrío. 
Si los ladrones ya hacen destrozos para arrancar una cadena del cuello de una anciana. No quiero ni pensar, como podría quedar el de la foto, si se encuentra con "admiradores" de lo dorado...


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

Similar a como quedó tu culo en el 2011

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

csan dijo:


> Ha sido ver la fotografía y sentir un escalofrío.
> Si los ladrones ya hacen destrozos para arrancar una cadena del cuello de una anciana. No quiero ni pensar, como podría quedar el de la foto, si se encuentra con "admiradores" de lo dorado...



El ladrón es él....









El oro ensangrentado de los nazis


MARÍA JOSÉ ARÉVALOS GUTIERREZ “Cuando los ricos se hacen la guerra, son los pobres los que mueren”. (Jean Paul Sartre) También puede interesarteFallece Faye Schulman, sobreviviente del Holocausto que documentó la resistencia contra los nazisPor Jewish Telegraphic AgencyNetanyahu a primer...




www.enlacejudio.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

Como la marmita de Obelix

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

La juventud es una enfermedad que se cura con el paso de los años, eso si tienes suerte y no eres demasiado gilipolla. Me parece que tu no vas a tener suerte......

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ago 2022)

Pues para gilipolla hay que reconocerte el mérito de haber llegado bastante lejos.
Pero Darwin te espera en alguna esquina, seguro...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

El fantasma de Darwin vigila que los idiotas no se reproduzcan.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Pero contigo no, ya te expliqué que evita que se reproduzcan seres con taras.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Ya lo hizo, y eres tan gilipollas que ni te das cuenta. Salvo al mundo de tu descendencia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya lo hizo, y eres tan gilipollas que ni te das cuenta. Salvo al mundo de tu descendencia.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Joder, no eres mas tonto porque no entrenas muchacho


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

A mis 87 años he visto cosas mejores, la verdad que eres muy flojito.
Es lógico que no logres reproducirte.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Joder, no eres mas tonto porque no entrenas muchacho



Bueno, en que quedamos, soy muchacho o abuelo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Soy bisabuelo, todavía no llegué a tatarabuelo.
Tengo amplia descendencia e incluso algún idiota crío hijos míos creyendo que eran suyos.
Tu estirpe terminó en ti.....debe ser jodido saber que en unos años no habrá ni un moco tuyo en este mundo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Ni putas consigues? Te las tiene que conseguir un bisabuelo?
Hay que ver lo que son estas nuevas generaciones de inútiles.. 



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ago 2022)

@OBDC deja de incordiar a la gente.
No me extraña que te refugies en un foro. En la vida real deben de partirte la cara cada 2x3.
Y para el resto de usuarios, no contesteis al anormal este. Es un disminuido que se refugia en un foro para incordiar y que no le partan la cara.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> @OBDC deja de incordiar a la gente.
> No me extraña que te refugies en un foro. En la vida real deben de partirte la cara cada 2x3.
> Y para el resto de usuarios, no contesteis al anormal este. Es un disminuido que se refugia en un foro para incordiar y que no le partan la cara.



Se llama proyección, díselo a tu psiquiatra por si no se dio cuenta del síntoma así te ajusta la dosis.
Explícame como es eso de instruir de que no se me conteste y tú citarme, es algo así como un poco contradictorio. Realmente podías advertirle sin hablar conmigo. Lo del ajuste de dosis es imprescindible.
Pero me alegro que hayas logrado construir una frase entera sin hacer referencias sexuales homo, aunque seguro fue un gran esfuerzo. Yo te animo a superar el trance y salir del armario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

No te preocupes, es imposible que te pilles una venerea. Es la ventaja que tiene el onanismo perpetuo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Ago 2022)

Realmente es mas tonto de lo que parece, si su edad es real, que lo dudo mucho, realmente es retrasado mental


----------



## OBDC (10 Ago 2022)

Huy, parece que cambiamos de multis para ir dando respuestas y thanks.
Bueno, eso de dar respuesta a tontos yo tengo experiencia, si queréis os doy un cursillo.
Al final es divertido, todos entran al trapo.
Y no lo pueden controlar. Es como una diarrea explosiva.....incontrolable.
Lo increíble es que os aviso en mi firma que responder es de gilipollas y no podéis resistiros en demostrar serlo.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## cuñado de bar (12 Ago 2022)

Yo vengo a poner sobre porqué el oro siempre baja de precio. Ya han detenido a los culpables:

*Operadores de oro de JPMorgan declarados culpables después de un largo juicio por suplantación de identidad*



Michael Nowak y Gregg Smith fueron declarados culpables el miércoles por un jurado federal después de un juicio de tres semanas y más de ocho días de deliberaciones. Los fiscales presentaron evidencia que incluía registros comerciales detallados, registros de chat y testimonios de ex compañeros de trabajo que "bajaron la cortina" sobre cómo Nowak y Smith movieron los precios de los metales preciosos hacia arriba y hacia abajo para obtener ganancias de 2008 a 2016.

Un tercer acusado, Jeffrey Ruffo, que era un vendedor en el escritorio de metales preciosos del banco, fue absuelto de los cargos de que participó en la conspiración.

El caso fue el más grande hasta ahora en una ofensiva del Departamento de Justicia de Estados Unidos. Nowak, el director gerente a cargo del escritorio, y Smith, su principal comerciante, fueron condenados por fraude, suplantación de identidad, manipulación del mercado. El gobierno alegó que el negocio de metales preciosos en JPMorgan se dirigía como una empresa criminal, aunque el jurado absolvió a los tres hombres de un cargo separado de extorsión.

"Tenían el poder de mover el mercado, el poder de manipular el precio mundial del oro", dijo el fiscal Avi Perry durante los argumentos finales.

El juez de la Corte de Distrito de Estados Unidos, Edmond Chang, dijo que Nowak y Smith serán sentenciados el próximo año. Cada uno enfrenta décadas en prisión, aunque puede ser mucho menos. Dos comerciantes de Deutsche Bank AG condenados por suplantación de identidad en 2020 fueron condenados a un año de prisión cada uno.

Leer más: El operador de JPMorgan falsificado tan rápido que sus colegas instaron al hielo en los dedos

“While we are gratified that the jury acquitted Mr. Nowak of racketeering and conspiracy, we are extremely disappointed by the jury’s verdict on the whole, and will continue to seek to vindicate his rights in court,” his lawyer, David Meister, said in an email.

An attorney for Smith didn’t respond to messages seeking comment.

Ruffo’s lawyer, Guy Petrillo, said in an email, “Mr. Ruffo, his family and we always believed in Jeff’s innocence and are grateful that these unfortunate charges are now behind him.”

JPMorgan, the largest US bank, agreed in 2020 to pay $920 million to settle Justice Department spoofing allegations against it, by far the biggest fine by any financial institution accused of market manipulation since the financial crisis.

With Wednesday’s verdict, the Justice Department has secured convictions of 10 former traders at Wall Street financial institutions, including JPMorgan, Merrill Lynch & Co., Deutsche Bank AG, The Bank of Nova Scotia, and Morgan Stanley, Assistant Attorney General Kenneth A. Polite Jr. said in a statement.

“Today’s conviction demonstrates that no matter how complex or long-running a scheme is, the FBI is committed to bringing those involved in crimes like this to justice,” Assistant Director Luis Quesada of the FBI’s Criminal Investigative Division said in a statement.

The criminal case against some of the biggest players in the precious-metals markets was closely watched. Spoofing became illegal with the passage of the Dodd-Frank Act in 2010.

“It’s something that’s been on the minds of many people that were involved in the precious-metals markets in that point in time, and I would say this verdict closes a chapter,” said Phil Streible, the chief market strategist at Blue Line Futures. “This kind of thing had been going on for at least 15 years or more with people waiting for justice, and I never thought it would ever get closed.”

Read More: From Profits to Pay, JPMorgan’s Gold Secrets Spill Out in Court

Dennis Kelleher, co-founder and Chief executive officer at Better Markets, an organization advocating stricter financial regulation, said the verdict “should signal to Wall Street’s biggest financial firms and executives that they are not above the law.”

The star witnesses at the criminal trial were former co-workers who said they participated in the spoofing activity over years. Traders John Edmonds and Christian Trunz testified about market manipulation by all three defendants at JPMorgan, while trader Corey Flaum described similar behavior when he worked with Smith and Ruffo at Bear Stearns, before it was acquired by JPMorgan in 2008.

The JPMorgan case wasn’t a complete victory for prosecutors.

All three defendants were acquitted of violating the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, a law more commonly used against gangs or mafias. Jurors didn’t agree with claims by prosecutors that the JPMorgan precious-metals desk was run as a criminal enterprise. No witnesses or chat logs presented during the trial showed the defendants openly discussing their intent to spoof.

Racketeering charges also are part of the federal government’s case against Bill Hwang, whose Archegos Capital Management collapsed last year and cost banks billions.

Read More: JPMorgan Gold Trader Says Boss Coached Him on Spoofing Lie

The case is US v. Smith et al, 19-cr-00669, US District Court, Northern District of Illinois (Chicago)

Operadores de oro de JPMorgan declarados culpables después de un largo juicio por suplantación de identidad (yahoo.com) 

Manipulaban el precio para forrarse los de siempre. No es lo mismo invertir en un mercado sano, que en uno manipulado. Es como comprar un boleto de lotería, sabiendo que va a salir tu numero y el resto de pringaos no les toca una mierda.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Yo vengo a poner sobre porqué el oro siempre baja de precio. Ya han detenido a los culpables:
> 
> *Operadores de oro de JPMorgan declarados culpables después de un largo juicio por suplantación de identidad*
> 
> ...



Interesante noticia. Pues ahora el oro estará "libre". Veremos como se comporta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Realmente es mas tonto de lo que parece, si su edad es real, que lo dudo mucho, realmente es retrasado mental




Cada vez que veo respuestas al vacío en este hilo suelen ser del mismo personaje.
La foto de perfil sí que supo cambiarla.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Que pasa pifiado? 
Tu nick es un acierto, supongo que es el mote que tienes en el jardín de infantes.
Los niños son muy crueles, no sufras.

PD: espero que hayan sido los niños realmente, porque si fue tu elección es una declaración de intenciones muy honesta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Pues si que eres honesto.

No entiendo a qué te refieres con el tema de la firma, porque ya la tengo puesta.

Aunque esforzándome en entender un pifiado, supongo que supones que escribo la frase cada vez, no? Pues si supones eso otra vez la pifiaste, y muy pifiada. La firma está puesta con la misma tipografía que la del texto para que no puedan saltar la el leerlo, ni eliminarla con la configuración por un script.

Lo hago así para tocar "más mejor" los huevos, y por lo que veo contigo surte efecto.
Normal que te afecte, estás pifiado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Eso, lee de vuelta y así analizas lo que dice mi post.
Lo que lees, es mi firma y te sale así porque yo quiero. No va a salir como tu quieres para que te la puedas cargar.... Te vas a fumar mi firma hasta que te quite la pifia de nacimiento que te hizo el fórceps.
Hay que ver con estos niñatos de hoy en día que baja tolerancia tienen a la frustración.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

No me sale ni tu firma pifiado cuando te cito ni cuando no te cito. Yo sí me puedo cargar tus gilipolleces.
Que no sepas hacer un script ni entender lo que es y al menos lo que hace, demuestra que mis nietos saben más que tú. Bueno, probablemente mis bisnietos también.
Y mis tatara nietos.
De que zona de Argentina eres? O eres de donde juegan peor al fútbol que los argentinos?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Pues sigue chupando firma, pifiado.
Yo sigo abuelo y tu pifiado, que todo lo dices tu solito 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Buenas tardes pifiado.
Tienes algún tema interesante para dialogar o solo tienes una sola pista en el disco?

Cuéntame por ejemplo, que se siente ser una fotocopia bizarra de un italiano. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ya te encontré a ti fotocopia, tu nick es perfecto.
Encontrar un pifiado reconocido no es fácil.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Tu no necesitas firmar, ya se sabe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Tienes razón, ya es tarde.
Tu ya almorzaste?
Hasta mañana fotocopia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

En España se desayuna, se almuerza, se come, se merienda y se cena. Pero igualmente es una suerte hacer 3 comidas en tu país, se nota que eres un muerto de hambre pero no tanto.
Voy a desayunar y ya luego hablamos cuando te levantes fotocopia [y pifiada ]

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Huy, parece que dormiste mal fotocopia, se te ve muy alterado. Bueno, en realidad eres un poco alterado. Bueno, más bien bastante. 
A ver si te consigues relajar un poco porque un día vas a pillar uno más alterado que tú y va a usar tus dientes de collar, que se estila en esas zonas donde vives.
Ya entrenaste el tiro de flechas hoy?
Si hay algo en lo que te puedo ayudar me lo dices fotocopia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Me voy a hacer una siesta fotocopia, ya hablamos luego.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Morsa (14 Ago 2022)

Buena manera de joder el hilo. Se agradecería que arreglen sus problemas por privado. Un saludo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Ago 2022)

No le des mas bola pifiado, que los trolls se retroalimentan con cada mensaje que les diriges


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ya hice mi siesta.
Gracias por tus sabios consejos no me ahogué con mis babas.
Como llevas el entrenamiento con el arco y la flecha fotocopia?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No le des mas bola pifiado, que los trolls se retroalimentan con cada mensaje que les diriges



Eres un amigo, gracias por prepararme el alimento.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Piedras? Ni seso para construir una fecha? A ver si eres el eslabón perdido fotocopia.
Luego te paso un video de como construir un arco y una flecha. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ahhh...con razón todavía son colonias (en algún caso disimulado llamándole provincia)
Disculpa por haberte confundido con un argentino, pero es cierto, allí sí había flechas y se independizaron.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ejque tirando piedras.....os lo merecéis.
Estratégicamente una piedra es lo peor: si tu tienes piedras para tirar, el otro también. No te aporta ninguna ventaja, y cada piedra que le tiras al otro, más te vale que aciertes muy bien acertado porque sino es una munición entregada. 
Que cosas raras hacéis, estáis muy asilvestrados, o puede que seas tú únicamente fotocopia. Estas muy lejos para irte a buscar y ponerte en tu sitio con un par de guantazos, y me da pereza, así que sigue con tus pedradas y demás.
Me has aburrido soberanamente fotocopia, así que te despido con una palmada en el culete (licencia de abuelo).

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Yo ya me ofrecí como administrador, pero ese calvo cabrón se hace el sordo.*
> 
> Esto no ocurre en un grupo de telegram concreto recientemente creado.



A mi me cae bien el calvo, le pedí ser administrador también y me dijo que se lo iba a pensar que yo solo genero más tráfico que todos vosotros juntos por más zankeos que os dais mutuamente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Venga, va, ve a llorar a lo llorería y paga impuestos para que me paguen la jubilación. Es lo que tiene de bueno tener colonias para extraer riqueza.
Lo siento fotocopia, es que disfrutaré ahora el doble cada vez que me paguen la pensión sabiendo que de lo que te crujen me llega un poquito. 
Ahora entiendo porque te has puesto ese nick. Ejque realmente estas pifiado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Que le vas a sacar el jugo a nadie.....a no ser que tengas una plantación de plátanos, pero se te ve muy llorón para tener un duro. Lo más cerca que estás de los plátanos es comerlos para diversión de los turistas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ya, ya, por eso cuentas las batallitas de los homónidos tira-piedras y te regurgita la bilis al hablar de la gloriosa España y su Imperio.
La única forma que tienes de robarle a España, es vender a los tuyos fotocopia. Menudo malote que estás hecho!
Tienes perfil de bartender o de segurata de discoteca, obviamente tu trabajo es físico por el terror que le demuestras a la vejez.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Para rascarse los huevos hay que tenerlos.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Ya, imagino que por huevón.
Me voy a jugar un rato a la petanca con los jubiletas vecinos.
Ya seguimos más tarde.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OCALO (14 Ago 2022)

dónde o cómo comprar oro de la manera más rentable y sin pagar impuestos?
Es para invertir a largo plazo. 10 AÑOS MINIMO.






*GRACIAS*


----------



## Tichy (14 Ago 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> dónde o cómo comprar oro de la manera más rentable y sin pagar impuestos?
> Es para invertir a largo plazo. 10 AÑOS MINIMO.
> 
> 
> ...



La compra de oro en la UE no tiene impuestos. Otra cosa es la venta.

La forma más barata es la transacción entre particulares, obviamente. Por ejemplo en el foro en el hilo dedicado a eso. Para ello es aconsejable conocer un poco el asunto, que parece ser que no es el caso. Sin acritud.

Si descartamos los particulares (y las subastas, que también requieren un cierto conocimiento), queda buscar la tienda más barata (y fiable). Para ello hay varios buscadores y comparadores, por ejemplo, uno hecho por un forero: lavetadeoro.com


----------



## OCALO (14 Ago 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> La compra de oro en la UE no tiene impuestos. Otra cosa es la venta.
> 
> La forma más barata es la transacción entre particulares, obviamente. Por ejemplo en el foro en el hilo dedicado a eso. Para ello es aconsejable conocer un poco el asunto, que parece ser que no es el caso. Sin acritud.
> 
> Si descartamos los particulares (y las subastas, que también requieren un cierto conocimiento), queda buscar la tienda más barata (y fiable). Para ello hay varios buscadores y comparadores, por ejemplo, uno hecho por un forero: lavetadeoro.com





Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Voy a hacer viajes a sudamérica, estados unidos y posiblemente África.
¿Es más barato comprar ahí para invertir que en España?

Posiblemente PERÚ y CHILE.​Gracias.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

No te creas todo lo que te diga la peña en internet fotocopia. Muchos lo dicen porque les interesa abanderar ideas que plantan en tu mente ávida de ser adoctrinada escuchando lo que quiere escuchar.
El que va a tener problema con el titanio es Rusia si no ganan en Ucrania.









Titanio: principales países productores 2020 | Statista


Australia fue el país con con una mayor producción minera de titanio con aproximadamente 1,1 millones de toneladas métricas, seguido de Sudáfrica y Ucrania con 616.000 y 520.000 toneladas respectivamente.




es.statista.com




.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

, fotocopia, eres una contradicción andante. Te golpearon la cabeza de niño con una de esas piedras que mencionas?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Tichy (14 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En el pasado, quizás fuese la única opción el ir lejos a comprar metales, pero ahora... no tiene sentido, sobre todo por el problema de viajar con metales en los aeropuertos y en las aduanas de países complicados.
> 
> Hay un montón de particulares que compran y vendes sus piezas, y es posible que alguno de ellos incluso viva en tu misma provincia.



Completamente de acuerdo.
A un particular del foro, fácilmente le puedes comprar a spot.
El precio del oro es internacional, así que si te lo venden por debajo de spot en Perú, en África o donde sea, salvo que sea alguien de mucha confianza y tú tengas buenos conocimientos (las dos cosas), son ganas de complicarse la vida. Por no hablar de posibles problemas en aduanas. Por las leyes aquí, por las mordidas allá.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Pues yo pensaba que lo que te habían hecho es una lobotomia, pero tienes razón, no es logico porque estas muy alterado y la lobotomia se utilizaba para personas con diagnósticos mentales de riesgo para justamente volverlos dóciles y sumisos.
Te paso una verídica, no de una niñata hablando de cosas que ni tiene idea persiguiendo los likes.



Cualquier coincidencia con tu realidad es casualidad.

Pues lo lamento, te habrá dolido bastante supongo y no valió para nada excepto para el retraso que presentas fotocopia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Y luego me preguntas porque te digo fotocopia....
Vamos a charlar de otras cosas a ver si podemos avanzar en algo que parece que la mente te tiene dando vueltas sobre lo mismo una y cien veces y eres incapaz de decir algo original.
Supongo que como buen bribón y tunante te preocupas del calzado que usas para poder huir.
Cuéntame que tipo de calzado has elegido como predilecto. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

También te da miedo hablar del calzado?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Te niegas a explorar caminos diferentes, estas totalmente anclado en tus creencias y cualquier cosa que salga de lo habitual te da terror. Relájate fotocopia, no te van a lobotomizar por hablar de calzado o no. . Tienes que superar tus miedos y poder hablar de algo tan inerte e impersonal como el calzado...... Tienes algo de roce social o el Teide te dejo aislado en el medio de la nada?
Propón tu un tema de charla que no sean piedras, abuelos y cochinas que no logras salir de eso a pesar de que nadie te dice que no tienes razón. Sólo te motivó joder a España un poco, aunque tampoco mucho.
Yo sugerí el calzado porque supongo que tienes ya que niegas ir por la selva tirando con flechas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Ese es tu miedo? Que aflore tu homosexualidad? Ya entiendo, crees que hablaríamos del alto del tacón y demás de los zapatos y eso te haria menos machote. Pues no, quería saber si un asilvestrado usa algún tipo de calzado típico como pueden ser en Ibiza las mallorquinas, pero me da que van descalzos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Ok, van tirando piedras y descalzos.
Un ejemplo de civilización.

Supongo que lo que aprendieron es de algún vecino.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A mi me cae bien el calvo, le pedí ser administrador también y me dijo que se lo iba a pensar que yo solo genero más tráfico que todos vosotros juntos por más zankeos que os dais mutuamente.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Tu que vas a ser retrasado?


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Tu que vas a ser retrasado?










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Trato de encajar en la escala evolutiva tu posición fotocopia, los monos manejan piedras pero van descalzos. Obviamente no sabes ni si vas calzado, así que encajas bien en las zonas homínidos. Incluso políticamente también.
Me queda saber si andas erguido, pero por tu gusto de rascarte el escroto supongo que tampoco. 
Voy haciendo una imagen de ti fotocopia, un ambiente con piedras, descalzo y rascándose el escroto y pensando en tus intereses políticos.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Ya me parecía que necesitabas de alguna forma conseguir demostrar tu valía en base a superar algunos baremos.
Me agrada que me uses de referencia, demuestra que sabes elegir el patrón de comparacion al llenarte de orgullo por "superarme".

Continua así fotocopia, vas por buen camino.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Tienes toda la razón del mundo.
No tiene ningún mérito. Lamento la desilusión fotocopia, de vuelta pasaste a ser el mismo pringado [pifiado] que antes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mk3 (15 Ago 2022)

estáis enmierdando de cojones el hilo,


----------



## ELOS (15 Ago 2022)

Vaya un par de cansinos.

Se pueden ir un ratico a la mierda


----------



## OBDC (15 Ago 2022)

Huy, cuanta bilis fotocopia.
Me aburres monito, así que adiós. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Jalapa (17 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Vaya un par de cansinos.
> 
> Se pueden ir un ratico a la mierda



Bendito botón de ignore...


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2022)

Jalapa dijo:


> Bendito botón de ignore...



Anda, me preguntaba por qué veo tantas páginas vacías o con un solo post. Es el ignore y sus beneficiosos efectos.


----------



## 1911 (17 Ago 2022)

En este vídeo el autor dice que el precio del oro está por ahora en un "canal lateral", oscilando entre un precio máximo y mínimo y rebotando entre ambos valores.

Dice que no se sabe por dónde romperá, si al alza o a la baja, pero que, siguiendo la tendencia histórica debería subir...

No sé qué opináis los demás.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2022)

1911 dijo:


> En este vídeo el autor dice que el precio del oro está por ahora en un "canal lateral", oscilando entre un precio máximo y mínimo y rebotando entre ambos valores.
> 
> Dice que no se sabe por dónde romperá, si al alza o a la baja, pero que, siguiendo la tendencia histórica debería subir...
> 
> No sé qué opináis los demás.



Opino que tiene razón y que eso es no decir nada, así que me ahorro 12 minutos, que no me sobran.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (19 Ago 2022)

1911 dijo:


> En este vídeo el autor dice que el precio del oro está por ahora en un "canal lateral", oscilando entre un precio máximo y mínimo y rebotando entre ambos valores.
> 
> Dice que no se sabe por dónde romperá, si al alza o a la baja, pero que, siguiendo la tendencia histórica debería subir...
> 
> No sé qué opináis los demás.



Yo creo que, en el mundial de Qatar, la selección española puede llegar a la final, o a semifinales o a cuartos. Pero igual les eliminan en la primera ronda o en octavos.

Voy a hacer un video de 12 minutos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Ago 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Yo creo que, en el mundial de Qatar, la selección española puede llegar a la final, o a semifinales o a cuartos. Pero igual les eliminan en la primera ronda o en octavos.
> 
> Voy a hacer un video de 12 minutos.



Yo creo que puede subir o bajar, aunque muy probablemente haga lo contrario de lo que yo piense.


----------



## 1911 (19 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Opino que tiene razón y que eso es no decir nada, así que me ahorro 12 minutos, que no me sobran.





fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Yo creo que, en el mundial de Qatar, la selección española puede llegar a la final, o a semifinales o a cuartos. Pero igual les eliminan en la primera ronda o en octavos.
> 
> Voy a hacer un video de 12 minutos.



Os habéis quedado con mi interpretación y resumen y efectivamente no habéis visto el vídeo. 

El tío no dice que no sabe si va a subir o a bajar. Él opina que tras un tiempo sin una tendencia clara finamente subirá y argumenta porqué lo cree así. 

Me interesaba conocer las opiniones de otros foreros en una época en la que los detractores del oro dicen que el precio no acaba de subir como debería.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2022)

1911 dijo:


> Os habéis quedado con mi interpretación y resumen y efectivamente no habéis visto el vídeo.
> 
> El tío no dice que no sabe si va a subir o a bajar. Él opina que tras un tiempo sin una tendencia clara finamente subirá y argumenta porqué lo cree así.
> 
> Me interesaba conocer las opiniones de otros foreros en una época en la que los detractores del oro dicen que el precio no acaba de subir como debería.



Los detractores del oro dicen que no acaba de bajar como debería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Ago 2022)

1911 dijo:


> Os habéis quedado con mi interpretación y resumen y efectivamente no habéis visto el vídeo.
> 
> El tío no dice que no sabe si va a subir o a bajar. Él opina que tras un tiempo sin una tendencia clara finamente subirá y argumenta porqué lo cree así.
> 
> Me interesaba conocer las opiniones de otros foreros en una época en la que los detractores del oro dicen que el precio no acaba de subir como debería.



Bueno, hombre... ya se verá cuando tenga uno tiempo.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

Yo en las discusiones de si en un entorno de GRAN CRISIS con ESCASEZ DRACONIANA de recursos el oro/plata salvará tu culo siempre me acuerdo del relato que nos contó el guía cuando visité Lanzarote hace unos años....

Básicamente nos vino a decir que históricamente siempre fue la isla más pobre de todas las Canarias y de vida más dura, principalmente porque era la única que no tiene fuentes de agua naturales y dependían para conseguirla exclusivamente de lo que recogieran los numerosos aljibes que había por toda la isla de las escasas lluvias.... y eso lo condicionaba TODO. Lo único que había en abundancia eran conejos (por eso los llamaban "conejeros" ya que cuando venía algún barco iban los nativos en tromba cargados de ellos a intercambiarlos por CUALQUIER cosa, era su único "recurso" practicamente....) pero aparte de eso se vivía bastante mal, los ataques piráticos los obligaban a refugiarse en cuevas durante semanas y de propina la erupción del Timanfaya fue tan jodida que se plantearon seriamente abandonar la isla directamente, cosa que prohibió in extremis el rey de turno bajo pena de muerte por su situación estratégica....

Y el dinero? El dinero allí no valía ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Ni el dinero, ni las joyas ni el oro ni hostias.... conejos y sobre todo AGUA, era lo único que tenía valor y los más "ricos" eran los que tenían los aljibes de agua más grandes, lo cual les permitía tener "excedentes" para dar de beber por ejemplo a algún animal doméstico tipo cabra o mula y tenía cola de campesinos dispuestos a hacer lo que fuera por un "buchito" de agua para sus hijos o incluso (ya esto lujo total) un poco de leche de cabra....

Y esa situación sólo cambió cuando a mediados del siglo XX se empezaron a construir las primeras desaladoras de toda España... y a partir de los 60-70 llegó la electricidad (hasta entonces sólo la capital tenía unas horas de electricidad proporcionada por los generadores diésel de un viejo barco en el puerto)

Da para pensar sin duda....


----------



## Klapaucius (23 Ago 2022)

El oro está burbujeado, como todo ahora mismo. A largo plazo de 10 años se mantendrá al precio actual.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> El oro está burbujeado, como todo ahora mismo. A largo plazo de 10 años se mantendrá al precio actual.



Nostradamus burbujero


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> El oro está burbujeado, como todo ahora mismo. A largo plazo de 10 años se mantendrá al precio actual.



Ya le daría una alegría a más de uno que tu predicción se cumpliera.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya le daría una alegría a más de uno que tu predicción se cumpliera.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.




Va a bajar mas, como diga de acabarse la guerra de ucrania pega esto un bajon de la ostia.

Ademas en todos lados dicen que habra paron industrial asi que plata y oro para abajo.

Yo dije hace mas de dos años que la plata no iba a subir y aqui la tenemos casi donde siempre.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Va a bajar mas, como diga de acabarse la guerra de ucrania pega esto un bajon de la ostia.
> 
> Ademas en todos lados dicen que habra paron industrial asi que plata y oro para abajo.
> 
> Yo dije hace mas de dos años que la plata no iba a subir y aqui la tenemos casi donde siempre.



Más la mina de oro de Uganda y de Asturias estamos temblando.
Pero hay algo que no entiendo, si el oro sirve para resistir la inflación hay algo que no es verdad, o el oro está subiendo o la inflación no existe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya le daría una alegría a más de uno que tu predicción se cumpliera.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



No vale, tu y notrabajo contáis como uno solo.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No vale, tu y notrabajo contáis como uno solo.



Bah...no somos nadie al lado de la piara que firmáis vosotros.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No vale, tu y notrabajo contáis como uno solo.



Está claro que ambos trabajan para algún Banco Central.
Si no de qué van a machacar así al oro y a la plata


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Está claro que ambos trabajan para algún Banco Central.
> Si no de qué van a machacar así al oro y a la plata



Pero no es que los bancos centrales tienen y compran oro? He leído en el hilo varias veces como "argumento de lo bueno que es el oro" lo que compran los bancos centrales.
Me parece que no estás muy ilustrado en estos temas...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero no es que los bancos centrales tienen y compran oro? He leído en el hilo varias veces como "argumento de lo bueno que es el oro" lo que compran los bancos centrales.
> Me parece que no estás muy ilustrado en estos temas...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Quién dirige el cotarro tiene la ventaja de manejar el tempo de decidir comprar o no o hundir la cotización


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Quién dirige el cotarro tiene la ventaja de manejar el tempo de decidir comprar o no o hundir la cotización



Entonces el oro "baila" al son de los bancos centrales.....o sea igual que los "papelitos"?

No entiendo la ventaja entonces con todas las complicaciones extras que tienen los MPs (almacenamiento, inutilidad de uso para comprar en cualquier lado, etc.)

El que parece que trabaja para alguien [tiendas vende oro] es algún pajarito de por ahí....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Entonces el oro "baila" al son de los bancos centrales.....o sea igual que los "papelitos"?
> 
> No entiendo la ventaja entonces con todas las complicaciones extras que tienen los MPs (almacenamiento, inutilidad de uso para comprar en cualquier lado, etc.)
> 
> ...



Me sorprende tu respuesta de que no sepas diferenciar entre la materia prima real y los papelitos que tanto se ha hablado aquí.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Me sorprende tu respuesta de que no sepas diferenciar entre la materia prima real y los papelitos que tanto se ha hablado aquí.



Ahhhh....entonces es un commodity como cualquier otro, vale, ahora sí voy pillando ilustración.
Hay algunos commodity que no manipula ningún banco central y se comportan bastante mejor que el oro, te sugiero informarte ya que veo te gusta el mercado de materias primas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahhhh....entonces es un commodity como cualquier otro, vale, ahora sí voy pillando ilustración.
> Hay algunos commodity que no manipula ningún banco central y se comportan bastante mejor que el oro, te sugiero informarte ya que veo te gusta el mercado de materias primas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Claro claro, aquí todo el mundo sabe que cualquier materia prima puede respaldar una moneda como ha hecho el oro


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Claro claro, aquí todo el mundo sabe que cualquier materia prima puede respaldar una moneda como ha hecho el oro



Ya, la clave está en "respaldó".
La sal también fue moneda....compra sal por eso de que si vuelve a ser usado como moneda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## r@in (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Me sorprende tu respuesta de que no sepas diferenciar entre la materia prima real y los papelitos que tanto se ha hablado aquí.



¿ Consideras las sales de oro para galvanotecnia cómo oro real?


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Ago 2022)

Hoy me he encontrado a José Luis Cava tomando un café en Madrid. Es muy amable. Hemos charlado un poco sobre el oro y me comentó que los grandes bancos lo están comprando y acumulando a lo bestia.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿ Consideras las sales de oro para galvanotecnia cómo oro real?



Ni idea, yo solo creo en la piedra filosofal

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ago 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Ago 2022)

Sí, y lo de que es un genio, ¿dónde lo he dicho yo?


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

El valor de los analistas que expresan su opinión al gran público (a diferencia de los privados, que lo hacen para sus clientes y nadie más), es que con el tiempo se convierten en indicadores interesantes en algunas situaciones. Este señor, en concreto, desde 1999 que le conocí en persona y empecé a prestar atención a sus comentarios, nunca fue demasiado entusiasta del oro, y fue tomando conciencia poco a poco de la función que desempeña el mismo. De manera que, cuando ha volcado su atención hacia el oro hace un tiempo, aun con el precio cayendo y los de siempre hundiéndolo a cortos, y aun con el gran público muy alejado, pues eso constituye un detalle interesante en consonancia con el cambio de paradigma financiero que se acerca.

Luego, lo que opine del precio de las mineras, no me interesa en absoluto; es un tema de bolsa y ahí, el que tiene boca, se equivoca. Este hilo es sobre el precio del oro. Por supuesto que el tema del precio de las mineras y mil otros relacionados con el oro son interesantes y entretenidos. Pero si nos cuadramos y nos ponemos exquisitos, son dos cosas completamente diferentes. Mismo cabe aplicar a los que andan dando la caca con el oro papel y los instrumentos financieros a corto plazo basados en derivados. Eso es especular y juego financiero. Interesante, pero la guerra es otra: si impondrán dinero digital y con ello sellarán nuestra esclavitud perpetua, o si conseguiremos pararles los pies. Ahí se trata de oro físico y de su posesión, y no de la posesiòn virtual de 200 onzas, cuando en realidad solamente hay una (si repartimos todas las onzas virtuales y vemos cuántas reales de verdad existen).

En ese sentido, Cava, con su reconocimiento de la importancia del oro, genio o no, es bienvenido como un granito de arena más en la playa del dinero de verdad.


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El valor de los analistas que expresan su opinión al gran público (a diferencia de los privados, que lo hacen para sus clientes y nadie más), es que con el tiempo se convierten en indicadores interesantes en algunas situaciones. Este señor, en concreto, desde 1999 que le conocí en persona y empecé a prestar atención a sus comentarios, nunca fue demasiado entusiasta del oro, y fue tomando conciencia poco a poco de la función que desempeña el mismo. De manera que, cuando ha volcado su atención hacia el oro hace un tiempo, aun con el precio cayendo y los de siempre hundiéndolo a cortos, y aun con el gran público muy alejado, pues eso constituye un detalle interesante en consonancia con el cambio de paradigma financiero que se acerca.
> 
> Luego, lo que opine del precio de las mineras, no me interesa en absoluto; es un tema de bolsa y ahí, el que tiene boca, se equivoca. Este hilo es sobre el precio del oro. Por supuesto que el tema del precio de las mineras y mil otros relacionados con el oro son interesantes y entretenidos. Pero si nos cuadramos y nos ponemos exquisitos, son dos cosas completamente diferentes. Mismo cabe aplicar a los que andan dando la caca con el oro papel y los instrumentos financieros a corto plazo basados en derivados. Eso es especular y juego financiero. Interesante, pero la guerra es otra: si impondrán dinero digital y con ello sellarán nuestra esclavitud perpetua, o si conseguiremos pararles los pies. Ahí se trata de oro físico y de su posesión, y no de la posesiòn virtual de 200 onzas, cuando en realidad solamente hay una (si repartimos todas las onzas virtuales y vemos cuántas reales de verdad existen).
> 
> En ese sentido, Cava, con su reconocimiento de la importancia del oro, genio o no, es bienvenido como un granito de arena más en la playa del dinero de verdad.



Exacto, una cosa muy sencilla, si sube el petroleo cuesta más extraer oro, las mineras tienen más gastos que pueden no verse compensados por el incremento del precio del oro. Es lo que ya Muttley nos dijo como reserva energética del oro.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Ago 2022)

Si el valor del oro no tiene ninguna relación con su utilidad práctica, se convierte en una versión 2.0 del bitcoin. Subirá lo que esté la gente dispuesta a pagar por su posesión, pero sin respaldo en el servicio que pueda proporcionar.


----------



## ELOS (25 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Exacto, una cosa muy sencilla, si sube el petroleo cuesta más extraer oro, las mineras tienen más gastos que pueden no verse compensados por el incremento del precio del oro. Es lo que ya Muttley nos dijo como reserva energética del oro.



Cierto. Una onza es una "pila" de energía.
Aunque quede mucha materia en las minas por extraer, su posesión tiene pagados el precio de la extracción y sobre todo el de poseer esa onza


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

Y tú un impertinente.


----------



## OBDC (25 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y tú un impertinente.



Realmente creo que el impertinente eres tu por no aceptar una opinión ajena a la tuya. 
Si no se opina igual que tu es impertinente y si opina igual que tu es un tío enrollado y amable.
Me gustaría saber que tanto interés tienes en que alguien opine igual que tú. Jode tu negociete que en un foro alguien opine lo contrario a ti?
Si, ya sé, soy un impertinente...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

No me llamo José Luis, imbécil. Y llevo en el oro más de 20 años para que me vengas con trivialidades como esas.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Ago 2022)

Este hilo es una caca, voy a tener que tirar de ignore..


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

Eres un impertinente por tu primera respuesta. Y eres un imbécil por creer que yo soy José Luis Cava. Y probablemente, además, tengas alguna carencia, desconozco si física y a qué altura del cuerpo, al incidir tanto en lo de genio, el respeto y la admiración. Estás demasiado interesado por la impresión que causas en los demás y te crees que los demás están pendientes de esas tonterías de mariquita. Lo del tiempo que llevo en oro te lo he dicho para que no vengas con soplaplolleces de los pandas. Probablemente no lo sepa todo sobre las monedas de colorines de los Simpson, pero tonterías sobre monedas que conoce todo el mundo, te las puedes ahorrar. Fin de la conversación.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Si el valor del oro no tiene ninguna relación con su utilidad práctica, se convierte en una versión 2.0 del bitcoin. Subirá lo que esté la gente dispuesta a pagar por su posesión, pero sin respaldo en *el servicio que pueda proporcionar.*



Con el tiempo que llevas aquí… el dinero es más perfecto cuanto más inútil es. Por eso, el petróleo, que tiene una utilidad práctica tremenda, no puede ser utilizado como dinero: por un lado, porque se consume en grandes cantidades, y por otro, porque al fluctuar su precio, no serviría de referencia objetiva para establecer el precio de las demás cosas, que es una de las cualidades que debe poseer el dinero.

Esa es una de las razones (no la única) por las que la plata es peor dinero que el oro: se utiliza mucho más en la industria (no porque el oro sea menos útil, sino porque sale muy caro, y se usa en una pequeña proporción por ese motivo). 

El servicio que puede proporcionar el oro es servir de dinero y de símbolo de estatus (esta función se olvida a menudo, pero si vencemos al globalismo y las mujeres vuelven a ser mujeres sin miedo, se volverá a recordar en todo el mundo).


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Con el tiempo que llevas aquí… el dinero es más perfecto cuanto más inútil es...



Gracias por la explicación, pero si admitimos esa frase, aceptamos que el mejor dinero sería una cripto que los estados aceptasen.


----------



## OBDC (25 Ago 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (25 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, pero si admitimos esa frase, aceptamos que el mejor dinero sería una cripto que los estados aceptasen.



La mayoría de los estados las aceptan. El español el primero. O no cobra impuestos por beneficios con las criptos?
Sin embargo no cobra impuestos por beneficios en el Monopoly, que ya caerá esa breva algún día también 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, pero si admitimos esa frase, aceptamos que el mejor dinero sería *una cripto que los estados aceptasen.*



Te faltan aun varias propiedades por considerar… y no quiero reiniciar aquí el clásico debate entre esas dos posibilidades.

Solamente piensa en si tiene sentido y respuesta la frase “aceptamos que el mejor dinero sería el metal que los estados aceptasen”. 

Aunque, considera también, que no hay obligación, y lo que es mejor, ni necesidad, de considerar un único tipo de dinero. Ya sabes, el oro, desde Basilea III (aunque la sigan toreando, está aprobada hace 10 años mínimo) es Tier 1, pero no es el único activo con esa consideración, ni hoy en día es necesario ni conveniente un patrón oro rígido puro. Pero solamente con que se deje de abusar de los derivados y los bancos se provean adecuadamente (que es justo lo que comentaba Cava esta mañana en el café que los bancos estaban haciendo de tapadillo) , el precio se dispara.


----------



## Klapaucius (26 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, pero si admitimos esa frase, aceptamos que el mejor dinero sería una cripto que los estados aceptasen.



Da igual que los Estados lo acepten o no. Simplemente no pueden prohibir las cryptos ni evitar que la gente haga transacciones con ellas. Lo único que pueden hacer es controlar las casas de cambio pidiendo información de quien compra o vende al convertir de fiat a crypto y viceversa.
Pero entre particulares, no pueden hacer absolutamente nada. Si yo te quiero vender algo por x BTC simplemente no pueden evitarlo ni enterarse.


----------



## Funciovago (31 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué baja tanto la plata con la inflación que hay?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ago 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué baja tanto la plata con la inflación que hay?



Pues por que hay mucha y principalmente se usa para industria, la industria va a tener un paron brutal por la crisis esta de mierda que tenemos que ya no se sabe ni de donde viene entre virus, guerras, su puta madre y toda la traca final que nos tienen preparada, asi que en cuanto la industria reviente y el paron se consolide bajara mas aun.

Yo veo buena compra atendiendo a criterios exclusivamente mios el comprar plata entre 400 y 600 euros, por lo que ahora mismo si se pudiera conseguir a spot estaria dentro de mi rango, si se baja de los 550 euros y se acerca mas a los 50 centimos gramo, seria una buena compra.

Llevo desde que empezo lo del virus diciendo que no comprarais plata por encima de estos precios y se me echaban todos al cuello, dije que volverian a estos precios y aqui los tenemos, ahora solo falta que baje mas.


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ago 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué baja tanto la plata con la inflación que hay?



Porque pronto entramos en una recesión


----------



## rory (1 Sep 2022)

Explicación para esta bajada tan importante en los metales?

El oro lleva buenas bajadas y la plata aún más.

Durante la crisis del 2008 también bajó bastante en los primeros meses para luego subir fuerte, una vez la crisis instaurada.

Le queda todavía bajada, qué opináis?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

Uganda abole el impuesto de exportacion del oro que tenian en el pais, logico tras encontrar la mina de oro mas grande de la historia y su prosima explotacion.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Por si alguna vez habéis dudado de la autenticidad de alguna moneda que hayáis adquirido, os paso este video explicativo sobre la prueba de densidad - peso específico con monedas.
> 
> Ya se que aquí somos casi todos viejos, pero hay gente nueva a la que seguro le será de gran ayuda.



Joder ,no había visto el enlace , muy bueno el vídeo 
Muchas gracias


----------



## vermer (2 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Uganda abole el impuesto de exportacion del oro que tenian en el pais, logico tras encontrar la mina de oro mas grande de la historia y su prosima explotacion.



Pa ke heskrivir sin faltas dortogarfia las tildes las invento un cabron los puntos de separacion otro que tal ya ves estas para hacerte mucho caso se te be leido y asi das mas confianza


----------



## frankie83 (2 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Explicación para esta bajada tan importante en los metales?
> 
> El oro lleva buenas bajadas y la plata aún más.
> 
> ...



Bajada? Qué bajada exactamente..


----------



## rory (2 Sep 2022)

O


frankie83 dijo:


> Bajada? Qué bajada exactamente..



Lleva días bajando, hoy ha recuperado, a esa bajada me refiero.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Pa ke heskrivir sin faltas dortogarfia las tildes las invento un cabron los puntos de separacion otro que tal ya ves estas para hacerte mucho caso se te be leido y asi das mas confianza



Antes os lo currabais mas pero despues de dos años viendo que la plata al final siempre esta donde dije que estaria pues claro es normal que esteis nerviosos.

Seguramente ya no os compren tanta plata como cuando metiais miedo y el negocio se resiente.

Ahora ya solo os queda esto, que si faltas de ortografia que si historias......


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Antes os lo currabais mas pero despues de dos años viendo que la plata al final siempre esta donde dije que estaria pues claro es normal que esteis nerviosos.
> 
> Seguramente ya no os compren tanta plata como cuando metiais miedo y el negocio se resiente.
> 
> Ahora ya solo os queda esto, que si faltas de ortografia que si historias......



No amigo. No tengo nada de plata y ansío que baje a los infiernos para comprar y que se repita el patròn de otras recesiones. Lo mismo que la bolsa. Me salí hace bastante. Si acierto bien, y si no, enhorabuena a quien compró a tiempo.

Lo de las faltas, pues hombre, pon u poco de empeño, que así te podrán leer. Venga, sin rencores.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2022)

vermer dijo:


> No amigo. No tengo nada de plata y ansío que baje a los infiernos para comprar y que se repita el patròn de otras recesiones. Lo mismo que la bolsa. Me salí hace bastante. Si acierto bien, y si no, enhorabuena a quien compró a tiempo.
> 
> Lo de las faltas, pues hombre, pon u poco de empeño, que así te podrán leer. Venga, sin rencores.



Ya no me hace falta, me han quitado la ortografia de las oposiciones, para dar buenos estacazos no hace falta diccionario, tarde pero al fin se han dado cuenta y en un momento clave.


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

vermer dijo:


> No amigo. No tengo nada de plata y ansío que baje a los infiernos para comprar y que se repita el patròn de otras recesiones. Lo mismo que la bolsa. Me salí hace bastante. Si acierto bien, y si no, enhorabuena a quien compró a tiempo.
> 
> Lo de las faltas, pues hombre, pon u poco de empeño, que así te podrán leer. Venga, sin rencores.



O sea que cuando hay recesión los metales bajan? Curioso, otros dicen que en un MadMax son resistencia. Pero yo concuerdo contigo, en una recesión es normal que se "liquide" el activo para poder tener liquidez,igual que cualquier otro.
En una recesión lo que se aprecia sin los papelitos de colores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (3 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> O sea que cuando hay recesión los metales bajan? Curioso, otros dicen que en un MadMax son resistencia. Pero yo concuerdo contigo, en una recesión es normal que se "liquide" el activo para poder tener liquidez,igual que cualquier otro.
> En una recesión lo que se aprecia sin los papelitos de colores.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



En el capítulo 34 de Barrio Sésamo te explican muy bien la diferencia entre Recesión y Mad Max. 
Anda, sal del hilo aunque sea sólo 5 min. y échale un vistazo.


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En el capítulo 34 de Barrio Sésamo te explican muy bien la diferencia entre Recesión y Mad Max.
> Anda, sal del hilo aunque sea sólo 5 min. y échale un vistazo.



Sois incoherentes.....y lo sabes.
Poner el cartel en la tienda de abierto y cerrado que no dormís.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kikepm (3 Sep 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué baja tanto la plata con la inflación que hay?



Diría que por dos razones:

1. Porque no sube, y no sube porque la gente no la está demandando masivamente como refugio, como si pasó durante los años 70, que la gente compraba oro y plata para evitar que sus ahorros se los comiera la inflación. Esto puede estar ocurriendo a su vez por dos razones, primero porque la inflación está produciendo un efecto renta, de pérdida de capacidad de poder adquisitivo, y los peces pequeños desvían la poca liquidez que tienen a necesidades más inmediatas (comida, etc.), y segundo porque los fondos de cobertura aún no ven claro que la bolsa se va para abajo definitivamente.

2. La principal, por un motivo puramente especulativo. Por el momento, todos los activos siguen a la bolsa USA. Quien posee acciones y oro papel está vendiendo para obtener liquidez y cubrir las pérdidas cercanas al margen.


Como han indicado en otras respuestas, cuando la crisis se desencadene de forma innegable, todas estas razones van a desaparecer. De ahí que antes de la crisis gorda (en mi opinión esta va a ser peor que la del 29), el oro y la plata van a bajar (lo que está siendo y será la mejor y última oportunidad para cargar metales), para después subir hasta el infinito y más allá.

Veremos en meses si todo esto que digo es cierto, y si efectivamente la crisis estalla sin poder de contención por parte de los bancos centrales. Porque en algún momento esto va a ocurrir, no importa donde lleven los tipos, la cantidad de estímulos y demás "políticas" monetarias.

Cuando llegue el momento, o bien serán incapaces de contener la inflación, o bien se verán impotentes para evitar las quiebras generalizadas.

Viene el caos, la depresión, el paro, la miseria, el hambre y los conflictos sociales. Va a haber muertos en las calles, esta vez de verdad.


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Como han indicado en otras respuestas, cuando la crisis se desencadene de forma innegable, todas estas razones van a desaparecer. De ahí que antes de la crisis gorda (en mi opinión esta va a ser pero que la del 29), el oro y la plata van a bajar (*lo que está siendo y será la mejor y última oportunidad para cargar metales*), para después subir hasta el infinito y más allá.



Y, como siempre, la oportunidad será aprovechada por medianos y grandes, dado que los pequeños están completamente descapitalizados. Ese estallido, que puede ser un derrumbe, coincidirá con la incapacidad militar occidental de seguir avasallando hacia el Este y hacia el Extremo Oriente.

Mientras aquí ingenieros, matemáticos, físicos, químicos y similares sobreviven, y todo el dinero de inversión tecnológica va a mafias (que no investigan nada productivo) y a ministerios del coño y del mariconeo, y además se ha diezmado a la población (literalmente) y dejado enferma a una proporción desconocida con las ponzoñas masivas, cuando los que tienen decenas de millones de gente que no hace más que estudiar y prepararse desde la cuna tengan la posibilidad de empezar a imponer sus reglas, la que se va a liar es parda.


----------



## rory (3 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Diría que por dos razones:
> 
> 1. Porque no sube, y no sube porque la gente no la está demandando masivamente como refugio, como si pasó durante los años 70, que la gente compraba oro y plata para evitar que sus ahorros se los comiera la inflación. Esto puede estar ocurriendo a su vez por dos razones, primero porque la inflación está produciendo un efecto renta, de pérdida de capacidad de poder adquisitivo, y los peces pequeños desvían la poca liquidez que tienen a necesidades más inmediatas (comida, etc.), y segundo porque los fondos de cobertura aún no ven claro que la bolsa se va para abajo definitivamente.
> 
> ...



Desde mi humilde opinión, pienso muy parecido.

Estas bajadas están anticipando la crisis que viene.

Crees que el suelo está cerca? En 2008 los metales se comportaron como dices, antes de la crisis cayeron para luego subir con fuerza.

O mejor dicho. ¿Crees que estallará este otoño?


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> España Quintuplicaría el oro que posee si cada ciudadano comprara 1 onza de oro con el dinero gastado en móviles durante 5 años.
> 
> El que no ahorra es porque no quiere, o porque prefiere derrochar en gilipolleces innecesarias para la mayoría, todo es postureo.
> 
> ...



Buen ejemplo.
Lo que no se donde tiene la antena la onza para llamar a la parienta para que prepare la comida que voy para allá.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> España Quintuplicaría el oro que posee si cada ciudadano comprara 1 onza de oro con el dinero gastado en móviles durante 5 años.
> 
> El que no ahorra es porque no quiere, o porque prefiere derrochar en gilipolleces innecesarias para la mayoría, todo es postureo.
> 
> ...



Pero aqui puedo yo hablarte de algo que me dijo un oficial hace años.

Le pregunte, con la pasta que ganas, como es que te lo fundes todo ? 

El tio se sacaba un billetal que ni os podeis imaginar muchos haciendo ñapas los fines de semana, igual habian sabados que se levantaba 500 euros como sabados que podia llegar a los 12000 euros en un dia.

Se lo fundia todo en putas, absolutamente todo.

Me dijo, mira si yo le digo a mi mujer lo que gano, mi mujer se compra el bison, hace reforma a la casa, me tira todos los muebles para comprar otros iguales de feos........ el dinero va a ir a tomar porculo de todas maneras, entonces mejor me lo fundo, lo disfruto y por lo menos ya que lo gano yo pues eso que me llevo al otro mundo cuando digan de llamarme.

De toda la gente que conoci en la obra en esos años, fue la mejor respuesta que me dieron.

Ahora todos los ciudadanos comprando su onza en vez de disfrutar de sus moviles para que lleguen otros a incautar esas onzas a punta de pistola y se fundan tu onza en lo que les salga a ellos de los huevos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hablas de que te van a incautar esas onzas a punta de pistola, ¿Quién?
> 
> El mismo que te va a incautar el móvil?
> 
> Eso no es hablar de forma seria. Vaya argumentos...




El movil lo has disfrutado, has podido ver en mejor resolucion, en mayor tamaño a las tias en el tinder, puedes ver la casa del dragon sin que se te pare por que va muy lento.

La onza de oro la has metido en el cajon y no hace falta que te apunten con una pistola, lo unico que hace falta es que te estes muriendo de hambre y notrabajo te venda una latilla de atun por tu onza.......

Ahora direis que es imposible......

Tambien era imposible ver anuncios de una mascarilla por una onza de oro en el tablon de anuncios y se vio, mientras tanto cientos de viejos ÑiñIÑiÑi llamando miserable, cerdo y demas lindeces al que ofrecia la vida por una miserable onza de oro,


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El movil lo has disfrutado, has podido ver en mejor resolucion, en mayor tamaño a las tias en el tinder, puedes ver la casa del dragon sin que se te pare por que va muy lento.
> 
> La onza de oro la has metido en el cajon y no hace falta que te apunten con una pistola, lo unico que hace falta es que te estes muriendo de hambre y notrabajo te venda una latilla de atun por tu onza.......
> 
> ...



Lo peor es la incongruencia de sus argumentos.
Dicen que cuando se venga el MadMax el oro valdrá mucho [discrepo rotundamente] y están todo el día deseando que suba el oro, o sea que quieren el MadMax. Si sus argumentos fueran válidos, querrían un oro estable de precio porque sería un indicador de que la economía funciona bien para todo el mundo [según la lógica de sus argumentos] Lo que cualquiera que creyera en esa teoría, lo que debería desear es que el oro no subiera....pero vamos, de argumentos vende humos esta lleno Internet.
Y obviamente como lo único que les queda para vender es engañar a la peña, y cualquier argumento que desmonte sus mentiras les jode el chiringuito, irán al ataque enseguida, lo que más demuestra que son vende humos, sino se las soplaría lo que dijera cualquiera. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo peor es la incongruencia de sus argumentos.
> Dicen que cuando se venga el MadMax el oro valdrá mucho [discrepo rotundamente] y están todo el día deseando que suba el oro, o sea que quieren el MadMax. Si sus argumentos fueran válidos, querrían un oro estable de precio porque sería un indicador de que la economía funciona bien para todo el mundo [según la lógica de sus argumentos] Lo que cualquiera que creyera en esa teoría, lo que debería desear es que el oro no subiera....pero vamos, de argumentos vende humos esta lleno Internet.
> Y obviamente como lo único que les queda para vender es engañar a la peña, y cualquier argumento que desmonte sus mentiras les jode el chiringuito, irán al ataque enseguida, lo que más demuestra que son vende humos, sino se las soplaría lo que dijera cualquiera.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.




Es cierto dan mas vueltas a sus argumentos que ciudadanos cuando aun era un partido politico que la gente votaba, digas lo que digas siempre lo retuercen para intentar venderte sus oncillas de plata, mucho nivel de oro no hay por aqui.

Me encanto aquello de la mascarilla, pocas veces he disfrutado mas que con los insultos que me mandaron tras aquel anuncio, lastima que el virus al final fue una mierda de haber sido aquello chungo de verdad me habria hecho con todas las onzas de oro del foro.

Mientras estos tenian algunas onzas yo tenia mascarillas para enterrar a medio foro y latunes para enterrar al otro medio, el virus fue una porqueria pues que le vamos a hacer, las mascarillas me serviran para no tragar polvo en mis bricolages y los latunes aun tengo esperanza de poder usarlos en el mad max, ademas sigo ampliando stock, ahora tambien tengo cantidades ingentes de salmon en lata y otras cosillas........ con suerte para este invierno haran falta. Me hice con no podria decir cuantas latas de salmon en la ultima oferta del carrefour por menos de lo que costaban 20 onzas de plata, en el mad max espero cambiar mis latas de salmon a 20 onzas la lata.



Por cierto, hay una pequeña manera de que si suba durante otros meses la plata y el oro, no se que pasaria en este escenario, ahora mismo esta mas alta de lo que deberia por la guerra de Ucrania, si no habria bajado mucho mas.

Pues hay una altisima probabilidad, yo diria de mas del 80% de guerra China Vs Taiwan, tengo una amiguilla china que me sigue hablando de vez en cuando y ella dice que la guerra es segura, su padre es ingeniero estaba en Taiwan y recibieron cartas del gobierno chino hace unos meses avisandoles de que abandonaran Taiwan, ademas segun dice en la carta se les decia que tranquilamente, que sin prisa, pero que fueran dejando las cosas hechas para no volver, ellos saben perfectamente que esa carta les estaba avisando de la guerra.

Cuando se declare esta guerra va a liarse otro circo de la ostia y sepa dios por donde saldra, pues igual en esos dias oro y plata suben.

La guerra principalmente se va a llevar a cabo para tapar el follon que tienen liado con la crisis inmobiliaria que amenaza a toda china, todo esta ya a apunto de reventar asi que es muy posible que la guerra se declare muy pronto.


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es cierto dan mas vueltas a sus argumentos que ciudadanos cuando aun era un partido politico que la gente votaba, digas lo que digas siempre lo retuercen para intentar venderte sus oncillas de plata, mucho nivel de oro no hay por aqui.
> 
> Me encanto aquello de la mascarilla, pocas veces he disfrutado mas que con los insultos que me mandaron tras aquel anuncio, lastima que el virus al final fue una mierda de haber sido aquello chungo de verdad me habria hecho con todas las onzas de oro del foro.
> 
> ...



Pues están calentando el ambiente.








Guerra abierta: China tomará medidas contra la “ley chips” de EEUU


China se opone a una nueva ley sobre chips aprobada por Estados Unidos y tomará medidas contundentes para salvaguardar sus derechos legítimos cuando sea necesario, dijo el jueves el Ministerio de Comercio de China. Algunas disposiciones de la ley estadounidense restringen las actividades...




www.epe.es




Taiwan es el primer productor mundial de semiconductores.
Tenemos juego de ver quien tiene la polla más grande, Rusia con materias primas y energía, China con industria, UE con finanzas y USA con tecnología y poder militar.
Un juego promiscuo de alianzas.
Y el oro donde está en todo este lío?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Sep 2022)

GLD And SLV: NOT A Buy Now Despite Scary Headlines (NYSEARCA:GLD)


I believe gold (ETF:GLD) and silver (ETF:SLV) can be a good part of a portfolio, but now is NOT the time to buy. Click here to read more.




seekingalpha.com












*GLD y SLV: NO es una compra ahora a pesar de los titulares aterradores*

08 de septiembre de 2022 1:24 p. m. ET SPDR Gold Trust ETF (GLD) , SLV 3 comentarios 3 me gusta
*Resumen*


Creo que el oro (ETF:GLD) y la plata (ETF:SLV) pueden ser una buena parte de una cartera, pero ahora NO es el momento de comprar.
En los últimos 50 años, el oro y la plata pueden pasar una cantidad significativa de tiempo con tendencia a la nada, por lo que el punto de compra incorrecto podría significar años o décadas de bajo rendimiento.
Los titulares aterradores no son una razón para comprar GLD y SLV, como lo demuestra el rendimiento de GLD y SLV durante la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania y la pandemia del coronavirus.
La Fed se está endureciendo y es probable que haya una recesión. No luches contra la Reserva Federal.
La situación de la oferta y la demanda de GLD y SLV no es atractiva para 2022, y su desempeño en mercados bajistas anteriores sugiere que pueden bajar mucho más.
 





SPDR Gold Trust ETF ( NYSEARCA: GLD ) e iShares Silver Trust ETF ( NYSEARCA: SLV ) son algo que los inversores pueden considerar incluir o no como parte de una cartera diversificada. Dado que GLD y SLV son fondos cotizados en bolsa puros ("ETF") que contienen oro y plata respectivamente (en términos generales, 1 acción de GLD = 0,1 onza de oro, mientras que 1 acción de SLV = 1 onza de oro), son una alternativa líquida y conveniente para comprar, poseer y vender oro y plata físicos, por lo que usaré GLD y SLV a continuación, excepto donde el historial de precios se remonta mucho antes de que se crearan GLD y SLV.

Gold is definitely a reliable store of value, and it goes way back to ever since humanity had more goats and grain than they knew what to do with. But that doesn't mean every day is a great day to buy. Given the current energy and geopolitical crisis in Europe, it is natural to wonder is this a great time to add to gold/silver? I would argue it is not a great time. Note that I am not advocating selling or even shorting GLD/SLV, I just don't think the risk/reward is worth it at current prices to buy more. Here's why:


----------



## panaderia (20 Sep 2022)

pero como se sabe la variacion del precio? cada uno lo vende y lo compra a lo que le salga de las narices,no?


----------



## FranMen (20 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> pero como se sabe la variacion del precio? cada uno lo vende y lo compra a lo que le salga de las narices,no?



De la punta de … las narices


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Diría que por dos razones:
> 
> 1. Porque no sube, y no sube porque la gente no la está demandando masivamente como refugio, como si pasó durante los años 70, que la gente compraba oro y plata para evitar que sus ahorros se los comiera la inflación. Esto puede estar ocurriendo a su vez por dos razones, primero porque la inflación está produciendo un efecto renta, de pérdida de capacidad de poder adquisitivo, y los peces pequeños desvían la poca liquidez que tienen a necesidades más inmediatas (comida, etc.), y segundo porque los fondos de cobertura aún no ven claro que la bolsa se va para abajo definitivamente.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente estimado Kikepm, está bajando igual que hizo durante el 2008. Hasta el 2008 subieron los metales, en 2008 bajó y tomó impulso para subir con fuerza después. Bajó en los primeros meses de la crisis, cuando todavía todo eran mensajes confusos, y subió con fuerza ya cuando la crisis estaba instaurada.

Esta bajada parece calcada aquella, es decir, que si sigue el mismo patrón, ahora bajará hasta que se oficialice la crisis.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Efectivamente estimado Kikepm, está bajando igual que hizo durante el 2008. Hasta el 2008 subieron los metales, en 2008 bajó y tomó impulso para subir con fuerza después. Bajó en los primeros meses de la crisis, cuando todavía todo eran mensajes confusos, y subió con fuerza ya cuando la crisis estaba instaurada.
> 
> Esta bajada parece calcada aquella, es decir, que si sigue el mismo patrón, ahora bajará hasta que se oficialice la crisis.




Es distinta esta vez los flujos de efectivo estan pasando de los metales al dolar y del dolar a las criptomonedas.

Estais siendo testigos del mayor traspaso de riqueza que se ha dado en la historia.


----------



## Perquesitore (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es distinta esta vez los flujos de efectivo estan pasando de los metales al dolar y del dolar a las criptomonedas.
> 
> Estais siendo testigos del mayor traspaso de riqueza que se ha dado en la historia.



Es que me descojono!!!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Es que me descojono!!!!



Los que se descojonan son los que compraron criptomonedas cuando cayo la bolsa en la pandemia y vendieron despues.

Los que compraron metales no creo que se descojonen mucho, han perdido bastante y sigue la cosa bajando.


----------



## Perquesitore (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los que se descojonan son los que compraron criptomonedas cuando cayo la bolsa en la pandemia y vendieron despues.
> 
> Los que compraron metales no creo que se descojonen mucho, han perdido bastante y sigue la cosa bajando.



Te vuelves a equivocar. No tengo criptos. Y si...me descojono de lo que dices. Tengo metal. Físico. Podríamos considerar que no es poco. Comprado durante los últimos 15 años. Hijo mío.....te puedo asegurar que es un pastizal lo que han subido. De verdad, la verguenza que te dan tus fallos en inversiones, te hacen decir cosas que nos hacen sonreir más que nuestras propias ganancias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Te vuelves a equivocar. No tengo criptos. Y si...me descojono de lo que dices. Tengo metal. Físico. Podríamos considerar que no es poco. Comprado durante los últimos 15 años. Hijo mío.....te puedo asegurar que es un pastizal lo que han subido. De verdad, la verguenza que te dan tus fallos en inversiones, te hacen decir cosas que nos hacen sonreir más que nuestras propias ganancias.



Que tienes tu tambien una tienda de metales ?

Pero tu sabes que si de verdad tuvieras ese metal que dices habiendo invertido un 2% de lo que dices tener en criptomonedas ahora estarias entre los 20 mas ricos del mundo ?

Tu sabes que con 50 euros hace 10 años ahora serias multimillonario ?

Vas a comparar lo que ha podido ganar un tio que haya metido en bitcoin a la basura que hemos ganado los que hemos invertido en metales ?

Yo tambien tengo metales que he comprado no se desde cuando, posiblemente en los ultimos 12 años, me parece que pude empezar por el 2008 ya no recuerdo con exactitud.

Tengo cajas con mas de 20 kg de plata, realmente no se cuanta plata tengo.

Efectivamente me dan verguenza mis inversiones, fui un autentico subnormal comprando oro y plata en lugar de criptomonedas.

Mis unicas inversiones decentes han sido los pisos de los que llevo viviendo años sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## Gusman (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mis unicas inversiones decentes han sido los pisos de los que llevo viviendo años sin dar palo al agua.







__





La ostia en el inmobiliario va a ser épica


Solo hay que ver los últimos acontecimientos y declaraciones. Parece que ha llegado el momento del que tanto se advirtió en este foro. No es como en 2008. En esta ocasión parece que no van tratar de salvarlo.




www.burbuja.info





Sigues cagandola para variar. Menos mal que tus padres que en paz descansen fueron listos y te dejaron algo de lo que vivir porque si no serias el vagabundo de Graná.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es que llevais mas de 10 años diciendo que la he cagado con los pisos.

Como voy a cagarla si llevo toda mi juventud sin trabajar gracias a ellos ?

Si no llego a haber comprado mis pisos, habria tenido que trabajar, ahora mismo tendria que trabajar, como he podido cagarla si di con una manera de estar mas de 10 años sin trabajar ?

Solo la cague comprando metales en lugar de haber estudiado un poco las criptos, en eso si que la cague, pero claro quien iba a tener la bola de cristal......

Lo que si veo es los mismos que hace 10 años decian que los metales a la luna y onzas de plata a 1000 y de oro a 10.000 que siguen apareciendo logicamente de forma interesada.

Como el forero que queria hace unos años venderos la puta maquina de mierda esa que testea el oro y llego asegurando que avisaba de lingotes rellenos de tugsteno, yo con la maquinita delante sabiendo que no los detectaba avisando por el foro y el forero entrando en colera por que ya no iba a poder meter el palo y vender varias maquinitas de esas.

Decia que esas maquinitas eran de un colega joyero, el no tenia joyeria, solo venia ofreciendolas debido a su inmensa generosidad.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero es que llevais mas de 10 años diciendo que la he cagado con los pisos.
> 
> Como voy a cagarla si llevo toda mi juventud sin trabajar gracias a ellos ?
> 
> ...





A VER PUTERO DE MIERDA, SI ES QUE VAS CON PROSTITUTAS
MAS QUSIERAS TENER TU LO QUE DICES QUE TIENES, DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRE DE LO QUE CARECES
MIENTES MAS QUE RESPIRAS
COMO ME RIO DE LAS BARBARIDADES QUE DICES O COMENTAS, NO TE PONGO EN EL IGNORE PORQUE ME DIVIERTES CADA VES QUE REBUZNAS
ALGUNO SE CREE ALGO DE ESTE ANORMAL, DE PISOS, PROSTITUTAS, METALES, PADRES MUERTOS Y TODAS LAS HISTORIAS QUE SE SACA DE SU ENFERMIZA MENTE, PERO LO GRAVE DE TODO ESTO Y QUE ALGUNOS PARECE QUE QUEDAN CONTENTOS CON SUS MENTIRAS.
ERES UN DESGRACIADO, INUTIL E HIJO DE PUTA, NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE DICES, TODAVIA ESTAS REPUNTAO CUANDO TE PREGUNTE COMO FUNDIAS, NI PAJOTERA IDEA, AHI ME DEMOSTRATES QUE MENTIAS COMO UN BELLACO.
Y NO LEVANTES FALSOS TESTIMONIOS, Y LO QUE HAS COMENTADO DE LO DE LA MAQUINA TODO ES FALSO, YO SOLO DIJE QUE DONDE IBA A COMPRAR LOS ARTICULOS PARA TRABAJAR EN LA JOYERIA, Y ESO SE HACE EN UN ESTABLECIMIENTO DE HERRAMIENTAS Y MAQUINARIA DE JOYERIA, TENIA CONFIANZA CON EL DUEÑO Y HABIA VISTO COMO FUNCIONABA LA MAQUINA QUE DETECTABA EL TUSTENO, POR SI ALGUNO PODIA ESTAR INTERESADO EN SU COMPRA, PERO YO NO VENDIA NADA. SI ESAS MAQUINAS NO SE COMPRAN EN JOYERIAS, SE COMPRAN EN ESTABLECIMIENTO DE HERRAMIENTAS Y MAQUINARIA, PERO COMO NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA.
SI ESTAS AMARGADO PEGATE UN CABEZAZO CONTRA LA PARED Y DEJA YA QUE CADA UNO HAGA LO QUE LE SALGA DEL ARCO DEL TRIUNFO CON SU DINERO, A VER CUANDO TE ENTERAS QUE EXISTE MUCHA GENTE QUE NO QUIERE NI HABLAR DE LOS CRIPTOS.
p.d. AHORA SALDRA TU NOVIO PARA DEFENDERTE, VENGA ABOGAOOO DE SUBNORMALES

siempre quise saber si puedo mandar a tomar porculo a mas de un subnormal y gilipollas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> A VER PUTERO DE MIERDA, SI ES QUE VAS CON PROSTITUTAS
> MAS QUSIERAS TENER TU LO QUE DICES QUE TIENES, DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRE DE LO QUE CARECES
> MIENTES MAS QUE RESPIRAS
> COMO ME RIO DE LAS BARBARIDADES QUE DICES O COMENTAS, NO TE PONGO EN EL IGNORE PORQUE ME DIVIERTES CADA VES QUE REBUZNAS
> ...





Ha sido recordar lo de la maquinita de mierda que querias vender y has salido de la cueva.

Menudo timador, esto escribias cuando pretendias vender el aparato ese que no detecta tugsteno jajajaja -



 24 Mar 2012


Añadir marcador
#293



> chak4l dijo:
> Lo he visto en varias paginas web por 450 €
> 
> GOLD TESTER GT-5000 ANALIZAR ORO - tienda.almacenes-esteban.com



Si efectivamente su precio de PVP es de 450 euros + iva, este tester va a ayudar mucho a los comerciantes y compradores de dicho metal, para evitar muchas de las estafas que existen ahora.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> A VER PUTERO DE MIERDA, SI ES QUE VAS CON PROSTITUTAS




Esto si es verdad, pero vaya que me quieras insultar con esto, que yo sepa de momento se puede aunque los socialistas y podemitas quereis prohibirlo.

Ojala pudiera ir con mas, pero tampoco da la cosa como para estar fundiendose la pasta todos los dias en tiarrancanas, la ultima fue este sabado una scort de altisima calidad, por cierto quede con ella en mi casoplon de la playa, si es mentira que me parta la cadera pero si es verdad que te la partas tu jajjajaja.



asqueado dijo:


> COMO ME RIO DE LAS BARBARIDADES QUE DICES O COMENTAS, NO TE PONGO EN EL IGNORE PORQUE ME DIVIERTES CADA VES QUE REBUZNAS



No te divirtio tanto que te jodiera el negocio de la maquinita, que por cierto no detecta tugsteno.




asqueado dijo:


> ALGUNO SE CREE ALGO DE ESTE ANORMAL, DE PISOS, PROSTITUTAS, METALES, PADRES MUERTOS Y TODAS LAS HISTORIAS QUE SE SACA DE SU ENFERMIZA MENTE, PERO LO GRAVE DE TODO ESTO Y QUE ALGUNOS PARECE QUE QUEDAN CONTENTOS CON SUS MENTIRAS.
> ERES UN DESGRACIADO, INUTIL E HIJO DE PUTA, NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE DICES, TODAVIA ESTAS REPUNTAO CUANDO TE PREGUNTE COMO FUNDIAS, NI PAJOTERA IDEA, AHI ME DEMOSTRATES QUE MENTIAS COMO UN BELLACO.



Fundo de muchas maneras, aunque llevo mucho sin hacer nada, solo hago cosillas a modo de aficion, fundo con soplete, fundo con horno..... luego tu dices que no se puede fundir con un soplete con oxigeno y butano pero si se puede, que me parta la otra cadera si miento pero que te la partas tu si digo la verdad y con esto me parece que ya no te van a quedar caderas que partirte.





asqueado dijo:


> Y NO LEVANTES FALSOS TESTIMONIOS, Y LO QUE HAS COMENTADO DE LO DE LA MAQUINA TODO ES FALSO, YO SOLO DIJE QUE DONDE IBA A COMPRAR LOS ARTICULOS PARA TRABAJAR EN LA JOYERIA, Y ESO SE HACE EN UN ESTABLECIMIENTO DE HERRAMIENTAS Y MAQUINARIA DE JOYERIA, TENIA CONFIANZA CON EL DUEÑO Y HABIA VISTO COMO FUNCIONABA LA MAQUINA QUE DETECTABA EL TUSTENO, POR SI ALGUNO PODIA ESTAR INTERESADO EN SU COMPRA, PERO YO NO VENDIA NADA. SI ESAS MAQUINAS NO SE COMPRAN EN JOYERIAS, SE COMPRAN EN ESTABLECIMIENTO DE HERRAMIENTAS Y MAQUINARIA, PERO COMO NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA.



Si hombre eres un tio de puta madre y desinteresadamente querias vender a buen precio la maquinita a medio foro diciendo que la maquinita detectaba tugsteno.

Pues una mierda que te comas, la maquina no detecta tugsteno, yo la tengo.

La maquina solo detecta lo que toca con el lapiz y esta en contacto con la maquina, lo que hay entre medias del lingote no lo detecta.

Querias que los foreros compraran una maquina que no sirve para lo que tu decias que servia. 

Bueno vale, no querias venderla tu, solo querias que se la compraran al tio de la tienda con el que tienes mucha confianza AJJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJjajAJJ




asqueado dijo:


> SI ESTAS AMARGADO PEGATE UN CABEZAZO CONTRA LA PARED Y DEJA YA QUE CADA UNO HAGA LO QUE LE SALGA DEL ARCO DEL TRIUNFO CON SU DINERO, A VER CUANDO TE ENTERAS QUE EXISTE MUCHA GENTE QUE NO QUIERE NI HABLAR DE LOS CRIPTOS.



Claro deja que cada uno venga a vender su mierda aqui y a engañar a incautos.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ha sido recordar lo de la maquinita de mierda que querias vender y has salido de la cueva.
> 
> Menudo timador, esto escribias cuando pretendias vender el aparato ese que no detecta tugsteno jajajaja -
> 
> ...










HIJO DE PUTA, TU ME LLAMAS TIMADOR, TE TENIA QUE SALIR UN CANCER EN LA CABEZA Y QUE FUERAS DANDO CABEZAZOS POR LAS ESQUINAS Y OTRO EN EL ESTOMAGO PARA QUE SUPIERAS LO QUE ES LA REALIDAD.

Por cierto en la cueva como dices subnormal, me rio mejor de todo las barbaridades que dices, cabron de mierda


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

Para que quede claro la maquinita que os aconsejaba comprar el señor de arriba que ha entrado a saco en cuanto he mencionado la anecdota.

No detecta tugsteno señores, no lo detecta, tengo la maquinita, la tengo en posesion,

El señor forero es una gran persona que queria intermediar con su conocido de la tienda ( que quede clarisimo que el no se llevaba un centimo por la intermediacion JAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJ )

Os queria hacer de intermediador desinteresadamente tal y como puede verse del odio que me tiene por que aquel negocio no se pudo llevar a buen termino debido a que yo avise de que la maquinita no detecta el tugsteno.

Es una grandisima persona y mejor forero.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto si es verdad, pero vaya que me quieras insultar con esto, que yo sepa de momento se puede aunque los socialistas y podemitas quereis prohibirlo.
> 
> Ojala pudiera ir con mas, pero tampoco da la cosa como para estar fundiendose la pasta todos los dias en tiarrancanas, la ultima fue este sabado una scort de altisima calidad, por cierto quede con ella en mi casoplon de la playa, si es mentira que me parta la cadera pero si es verdad que te la partas tu jajjajaja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1207238
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207239
> 
> 
> ...




Cuanto piensas que dejaste de ganar por mi intervencion en la que avise de que la maquinita no servia para detectar tugsteno ?????

Imagino que fue bastante por la mala leche que te gastar no ?

Sabes lo que es el efecto boomerang ?

Pues veras tu me deseas cosas muy dañinas pero esto se vuelve y te golpea a ti........... en fin acuerdate de todo esto cuando estes en el hospital.

Ademas ya he hecho la maldicion de la cadera, no es una maldicion, tu dices que miento y yo digo que el que mienta se rompa la cadera, en realidad la maldicion de la lanzas tu a ti mismo.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Para que quede claro la maquinita que os aconsejaba comprar el señor de arriba que ha entrado a saco en cuanto he mencionado la anecdota.
> 
> No detecta tugsteno señores, no lo detecta, tengo la maquinita, la tengo en posesion,
> 
> ...




NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA, NO SE QUE MAQUINA TENDRAS, COMO TODO LO QUE COMENTAS, PERO YO NO ME REFIERO A ESA QUE DICES QUE TIENES HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuanto piensas que dejaste de ganar por mi intervencion en la que avise de que la maquinita no servia para detectar tugsteno ?????
> 
> Imagino que fue bastante por la mala leche que te gastar no ?
> 
> ...




NO TE PARTAS LA CADERA, PARTETE LA CABEZA MEJOR Y AUN MEJOR UNA EN LA CABEZA Y OTRO EN EL ESTOMAGO


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

La maquinita que queria venderos el tipo este que esta alborotato insultando salvajemente que sepais que para lo unico que sirve es para quedar de puta madre cuando quedas con un forero a comprarle alguna monedilla, onza o lo que sea.

Quedais super pro sacando la maquina. 

Es como si fuerais la polla y super profesionales.

Pero no sirve para detectar tugstenos ni mierdas de esas.

Bueno que en realidad no queria venderos la maquinita, solo queria recomendaros a su colega que os iba a hacer un descuento de la ostia por conocerlo a el.

Es una grandisima persona como puede verse en sus mensajes.

Lo de los insultos y los deseos de enfermedades tampoco los escribe el, es otro colega que le maneja el teclado, no vayais a pensar que el escribe esas cosas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA, NO SE QUE MAQUINA TENDRAS, COMO TODO LO QUE COMENTAS, PERO YO NO ME REFIERO A ESA QUE DICES QUE TIENES HIJO DE PUTA




La que tu querias vender por aquel entonces y que por eso parece que años despues estas encabronado y asi de encendido.

Ahora como sabes que estas descubierto igual quieres cambiar y decir que era otra.

Pero ya ha visto la gente como eres, vosotros solos os vais delatando.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ademas ya he hecho la maldicion de la cadera, no es una maldicion, tu dices que miento y yo digo que el que mienta se rompa la cadera, en realidad la maldicion de la lanzas tu a ti mismo.




ESO DE LA MALDICION ME SUENA A GITANACO DE MIERDA, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, LO DICEN MUCHO A LOS PALLOS, AHHHH ESTE ESTA POR LA ALHAMBRA LEYENDO LAS MANOS CON LA RAMITA Y SI NO LE DAS ALGO TE ECHA LA MALDICION JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La maquinita que queria venderos el tipo este que esta alborotato insultando salvajemente que sepais que para lo unico que sirve es para quedar de puta madre cuando quedas con un forero a comprarle alguna monedilla, onza o lo que sea.
> 
> Quedais super pro sacando la maquina.
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La que tu querias vender por aquel entonces y que por eso parece que años despues estas encabronado y asi de encendido.
> 
> Ahora como sabes que estas descubierto igual quieres cambiar y decir que era otra.
> 
> Pero ya ha visto la gente como eres, vosotros solos os vais delatando.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

*POR FIN HEMOS AVERIGUADO QUE EL HIJO DE PUTA DEL QUE DICE QUE TIENE BLA BLA BLA ES

GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO
GITANACO*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> ESO DE LA MALDICION ME SUENA A GITANACO DE MIERDA, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, LO DICEN MUCHO A LOS PALLOS, AHHHH ESTE ESTA POR LA ALHAMBRA LEYENDO LAS MANOS CON LA RAMITA Y SI NO LE DAS ALGO TE ECHA LA MALDICION JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Pero por que dices eso si eres tu el que has mandado canceres ?

Debes de estar ya senil del todo, deseas canceres para luego venir a decir que eso de desear cosas a los otros te suena a no se que..........

El caso es que parece que te jodio bastante que avisara de la mierda de maquina esa que recomendabas por que años despues aqui sigues que has tardado 10 segundos en salir en cuanto he mencionado el capitulo de la maquinita.

Es maravilloso, no sabia que yo causaba tanto impacto en lo que hablaba.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> TU ME LLAMAS TIMADOR, TE TENIA QUE SALIR UN CANCER EN LA CABEZA Y QUE FUERAS DANDO CABEZAZOS POR LAS ESQUINAS Y OTRO EN EL ESTOMAGO PARA QUE SUPIERAS LO QUE ES LA REALIDAD.



Aqui estan las maldiciones del senil que ya no se acuerda aunque las mando hace un rato.

Eres tu en realidad el que esta con las ramas esas de laurel, solo que tu en vez de ramas de laurel vas intentando dar maquinitas de 450 euros.

Si dices que la maquinita es una mierda pues ya empiezas a soltar maldiciones.

Como puede verse aqui, de forma clara y nitida, que quede tu maldicion citada para la posteridad.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La que tu querias vender por aquel entonces y que por eso parece que años despues estas encabronado y asi de encendido.
> 
> Ahora como sabes que estas descubierto igual quieres cambiar y decir que era otra.
> 
> Pero ya ha visto la gente como eres, vosotros solos os vais delatando.



*
HE SALIDO DE LA CUEVA, PORQUE COMO TODO LO QUE DICES ES MENTIRA, ME HE TENIDO QUE DEFENDER POR FALSO TESTIMONIO, AHORA QUE YA HE DESCUBIERTO QUE ERES UN GITANACO TE MANDO AL IGNORE*


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

*Quiero pedir disculpas por las palabras malsonantes que he dicho y dibujos que he subido contra este impresentable, y no era mi intencion de ensuciar el hilo.

Lo que no consiento y permito, es que me insulten y me levanten falsos testimonios, me da igual como piensen de mi.

Llevaba un tiempo que no tenia ninguna actividad en el foro, entraba en alguna ocasión para ver alguno de los subforos, pero no comentaba nada, me canse de cómo no dijera lo que ellos esperaban, recibia insultos y animadversion hacia mi persona. Asi que con mis pipas y palomitas lo pasaba bomba con todas las tonterias que decian algunos.

Todo lo que dice este gitanaco hacia mi persona es completamente falso, bueno en realidad no me creo nada de lo que escribe, es para hacer guiones de peliculas.

Todo comenzo hace algunos años, cuando el mismo alardeaba de viajar mucho y comprar kilos de metales preciosos, que según el luego fundia, pues bien tuve la curiosidad de preguntarle como lo hacia, porque yo habia fundido miles de veces y siempre se aprende algo.

Según todo lo que me comento, tenia muchos fallos, porque le digo que tenia poca idea de ello, que habia que echar en la fundicion una serie de polvos, como el acido borico y el fundete purificador, con el objeto de que no se agriara el oro o la plata, porque podia tener muchos problemas.

Pues bien parece que no le sento muy bien al señor y por ese tiempo gente sin escrupulos estaban vendiendo monedas y lingotes de plata y oro, cuyo relleno estaba compuesto por tusteno, y le habian dado un baño de varias micras de plata y oro para que dieran el cante.

Entonces a la tienda de herramientas y maquinaria de joyeria donde yo iba a comprar mis articulos para el trabajo, como liquido de soldar, borax, crisoles, etc. conocia hacia muchos años al propietario y sacaron como novedad una serie de pesos, que poniendo el articulo sobre la balanza, te decia hasta la clase de papilla que te dieron cuando bebe. Casi siempre que llegaba a comprar estaba alrededor de la maquina algunos plateros, porque a algunos de ellos le habian engañado tambien, entonces a partir de ese momento, traladraban el metales y luego le pasaban los acidos, y querian enterarse como funcionaba la maquina nueva.

Pues bien hice un comentario en el hilo correspondiente de las nuevas novedades, diciendo que si alguno pudiera estar interesado podria hablar con el propietario de la tienda a ver cuanto dejaba el mismo. 

Ni yo vendia maquinas, ni yo me iba a llevar ninguna comision, se cree el ladron que todos somos de su misma condicion, es mas en alguna que otra ocasión he enviado a algunos foreros un liquido para la limpieza de plata y oro y lo he hecho desinteresadamente, como siempre han sido todos mis actos en mi vida, pero que paso parece ser que como no le gusto mucho a esta mente retorcida que se cree el centro del universo, y ya empezo diciendo que queria hacer negocio en el foro, que yo me llevaba una comision, etc. etc. Pero hay que ser obtuso que yo te de un precio de una maquina y despues uno se busque las habichuelas por internet por si la encuentra mas barata.

La inquina y odio que me tiene este individuo contra mi es patente, porque abri un hilo sobre la compra de medallas de cobre que le estaba comprando a mis nietos, para que se familiarizara, y tambien me echo en cara ello, hasta un forero le dijo que para el seria mejor darle un columnario para que jugaran. En fin me dice que soy vendedor tambien de metales y yo solo he vendido sobre 1000 monedas de plata de 12 euros que tenia a un forero que vino de Madrid y si me esta leyendo lo puede confirmar, con el objeto de que con ese dinero comprar algunos kilos de granalla de plata pura sin alcohol, llego en tren, le doy la direccion de la tienda de herramientas para que estuvieramos metidos en algun sitio, se lo comente al propietario y nos cedio por un tiempo el canje de la monedas por el dinero, contamos los dos, todo correcto, y salio pitando de nuevo hacia Madrid.

En fin este individuo no hace nada mas que abrir hilos entre ellos montandose sus peliculas y metiendo miedo a los que tenemos en fisico el metal, y con la bola de cristal que tiene no acierta ni una. Lo mejor es al ignore, no tengo ganas de discusiones y sofocos.

Perdonar por el tocho se nota que he estado mucho tiempo sin escribir aquí en el foro y ahora me he aprovechado.*


----------



## Perquesitore (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que tienes tu tambien una tienda de metales ?
> 
> Pero tu sabes que si de verdad tuvieras ese metal que dices habiendo invertido un 2% de lo que dices tener en criptomonedas ahora estarias entre los 20 mas ricos del mundo ?
> 
> ...



Y tú no te das cuenta de que estás hablando a toro pasado y que solo los ignorantes hacen afirmaciones a toro pasado????? Léete de vez en cuando y mira a ver si te reirías de alguien que escribe como tú y de lo que tú escribes.


----------



## Perquesitore (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que tienes tu tambien una tienda de metales ?
> 
> Pero tu sabes que si de verdad tuvieras ese metal que dices habiendo invertido un 2% de lo que dices tener en criptomonedas ahora estarias entre los 20 mas ricos del mundo ?
> 
> ...



No te das cuenta de que cada vez que alguien te argumenta, lo haces poseedor de una tienda de metales??? QUE TE LEAS, COÑO....QUE PARECES RETARDED..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Y tú no te das cuenta de que estás hablando a toro pasado y que solo los ignorantes hacen afirmaciones a toro pasado????? Léete de vez en cuando y mira a ver si te reirías de alguien que escribe como tú y de lo que tú escribes.




Que va, sois vosotros los que pareceis retarded y intentais descalificar de todas la maneras posibles, de todas maneras ese de anoche tendria o no tendria una tienda de metales pero bien encabronado que esta por que puse hace años que habia cierta maquinita que no valia para lo que el afirmaba que si servia.

Un poco estraño tanto cabreo por desprestigiar su maquinita no ? que en realidad no la desprestigio simplemente no tiene cualidades que el afirmaba que si tenia.

Ademas me intentais cambiar de argumentos todo el rato, me comentas que es de ignorantes hacer afirmaciones a toro pasado.

Pero las estoy haciendo tambien a futuro, el que tenga metales se comera una mierda y el que tenga criptomonedas podria hacerse rico, fue justo cuando me puse a escribir esto cuando tambien varios empezaron a entrar a insultar mas que a debatir.

Pues de momento llevo razon, dije mil veces que no comprarais plata ni oro por que iban a bajar y aqui las tenemos bajando, eso no era pasado era futuro y tambien os jodia pero el tiempo me ha dado la razon.


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Quiero pedir disculpas por las palabras malsonantes que he dicho y dibujos que he subido contra este impresentable, y no era mi intencion de ensuciar el hilo.
> 
> Lo que no consiento y permito, es que me insulten y me levanten falsos testimonios, me da igual como piensen de mi.
> 
> ...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Y tú no te das cuenta de que estás hablando a toro pasado y que solo los ignorantes hacen afirmaciones a toro pasado????? Léete de vez en cuando y mira a ver si te reirías de alguien que escribe como tú y de lo que tú escribes.









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Quiero pedir disculpas por las palabras malsonantes que he dicho y dibujos que he subido contra este impresentable, y no era mi intencion de ensuciar el hilo.
> 
> Lo que no consiento y permito, es que me insulten y me levanten falsos testimonios, me da igual como piensen de mi.
> 
> ...



Asqueado, a esta gente es mejor no tratarles.
Tal y como escribe el notrabajo, me recuerda al otro, el trading, no digo que sea él, sólo que tergiversa todo de la misma forma.

A todos los demás foreros, no estáis hartos de aguantar este tipo de acosos por parte de los más mierda del foro?

Lo pregunto porque el otro día comenté lo de hacer un foro nuevo para que toda esta porquería se quede aquí muerta de asco, pero nadie se pronunció al respecto. Eso me hace pensar que no merece la pena montar un foro en condiciones, donde no haya sitio para este forraje.

Ahora saldrán los multis Maifrond, Luke I´m your father, Röntgen (bueno este no que ya no existe) Cornelius Vaderbilt o el mismo trading a echar pestes sobre mi.

Si las cosas en este foro fueran como deben ser, pues habría cierta moderación y control para erradicar ciertos bichos, pero como no va a ser posible, insisto en el ofrecimiento para mudarnos a otro sitio mejor.

Yo tenía pensado un foro de metales y economía nada más.

Decir algo... ¿O queréis aguantar esta mierda hasta que cierren esto?


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Asqueado, a esta gente es mejor no tratarles.
> Tal y como escribe el notrabajo, me recuerda al otro, el trading, no digo que sea él, sólo que tergiversa todo de la misma forma.
> 
> A todos los demás foreros, no estáis hartos de aguantar este tipo de acosos por parte de los más mierda del foro?
> ...



Ni te molestes no merece la pena, te lo digo sinceramente, este foro ha perdido la dignidad que tenia, muchisimos de los foreros donde se podia razonar aun cuando no tenias sus ideas y se aportaba, lo mejor es mandarlos al ignore, ganas en salud, el mayor desprecio es el no aprecio


----------



## Dr Strangelove (28 Sep 2022)

Joder, entro a leer los últimos post de éste , hasta ahora, interesante hilo y me encuentro una pelea de gañanes, unas fotos asquerosas, insultos por todos lados....pero que cojones...... Con lo fácil que es mandar al ignore al que no interese en vez de estar ensuciando el hilo con MIERDAS (literalmente).


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Asqueado, a esta gente es mejor no tratarles.
> Tal y como escribe el notrabajo, me recuerda al otro, el trading, no digo que sea él, sólo que tergiversa todo de la misma forma.
> 
> A todos los demás foreros, no estáis hartos de aguantar este tipo de acosos por parte de los más mierda del foro?
> ...



Quieres un compartimiento estanco para vender y comprar horos?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Joder, entro a leer los últimos post de éste , hasta ahora, interesante hilo y me encuentro una pelea de gañanes, unas fotos asquerosas, insultos por todos lados....pero que cojones...... Con lo fácil que es mandar al ignore al que no interese en vez de estar ensuciando el hilo con MIERDAS (literalmente).



A VER OTRO HIJO DE PUTA QUE LLAMA GAÑAN PORQUE LA TIENE MAS LARGA DE 30 CM, AL IGNORE CABRON DE MIERDA


----------



## Dr Strangelove (28 Sep 2022)

Y ahora va el "Asqueado" de mierda y me insulta y me manda a mí al ignore sin comerlo ni beberlo .
Un goce mutuo, vaya usted también a la mierda señor Asqueado, y ponga fin a su bilis de forma rápida y si es dolorosa mejor aún.
P.D. GAÑAAAAAAANNN !!!!!


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Y ahora va el "Asqueado" de mierda y me insulta y me manda a mí al ignore sin comerlo ni beberlo .
> Un goce mutuo, vaya usted también a la mierda señor Asqueado, y ponga fin a su bilis de forma rápida y si es dolorosa mejor aún.
> P.D. GAÑAAAAAAANNN !!!!!



Vaya, no eras tú el que protestaba por la pelea de gañanes?






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Asqueado, a esta gente es mejor no tratarles.
> Tal y como escribe el notrabajo, me recuerda al otro, el trading, no digo que sea él, sólo que tergiversa todo de la misma forma.
> 
> A todos los demás foreros, no estáis hartos de aguantar este tipo de acosos por parte de los más mierda del foro?
> ...




Si claro mejor tratar al que quiere venderos maquinitas a 450 euros mas iva, a esos si hay que tratarlos.

Tu eres parte interesada a saber si no eres el asqueado, quieres hacerte tu foros paralelos para ver si alli puedes vender tus productos.

Ve y had tu foro alli podras hablar con todos tus multiniks sin que te lleven la contraria, tu hablas y tu mismo te contestas.

El trading metales me tiene ignorado con todas sus millones de cuentas, se encabrono por que dije que la plata bajaria mucho cuando no paraba de abrir mensajes diciendo que se iba a la luna y que tonto el ultimo, en realidad el trading se parece mucho mas a vosotros que a mi, seguramente sea competencia tuya y por eso tambien se habra peleado contigo.

Si en el foro llega a haber moderacion al primero que banearian seria a ti por querer montar foro paralelo, luego echarian a todos los que cogieran intentando vender sus mierdas, al final nos quedabamos aqui solos los moderadores, el obdc y yo...........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Y ahora va el "Asqueado" de mierda y me insulta y me manda a mí al ignore sin comerlo ni beberlo .
> Un goce mutuo, vaya usted también a la mierda señor Asqueado, y ponga fin a su bilis de forma rápida y si es dolorosa mejor aún.
> P.D. GAÑAAAAAAANNN !!!!!



Esta jodido desde que se le fastidio el negocio ese que tenia pensado.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (28 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, no eras tú el que protestaba por la pelea de gañanes?



Hombre, me dan una ostia nada más asomar la cabeza y sin venir a cuento, si le parece a usted ofrezco la otra mejilla.


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Hombre, me dan una ostia nada más asomar la cabeza y sin venir a cuento, si le parece a usted ofrezco la otra mejilla.



Haces bien, aquí hay que repartir .....ya te lo digo yo. 
Solo hay vendedores que quieren imponer su ley.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Hombre, me dan una ostia nada más asomar la cabeza y sin venir a cuento, si le parece a usted ofrezco la otra mejilla.



Ya te acostumbraras, cuando empece a comprar cosas de estas mi padre me dijo que tuviera cuidado que de toda la vida de dios en estas cosas siempre se movia muchisima gentuza, con todo lo exagerado que era en esto tenia bastante de razon.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)

*LA ESCASEZ Y LA HIPERINFLACIÓN CONDUCEN A LA MISERIA TOTAL*

Por Egon von Greyerz
Octubre 20, 2021


Al final de los principales ciclos económicos, se desarrolla escasez en todas las áreas de la economía. Y esto es lo que el mundo está experimentando hoy a nivel mundial. Hay una falta general de mano de obra, ya sea personal de restaurante, camioneros o personal médico..
También hay escasez de materias primas, litio (baterías de coche eléctrico), semiconductores, alimentos, gran cantidad de productos de consumo, cajas de cartón, Energía y etc, etc. La lista es interminable.


*ESCASEZ POR TODAS PARTES*
Por supuesto, todo se atribuye a Covid, pero la mayor parte de esta escasez se debe a problemas estructurales. Hoy tenemos un sistema global que no puede hacer frente a los más mínimos desequilibrios en la cadena de suministro..
Solo falta un pequeño componente que podría cambiar la historia, como lo explica la canción infantil a continuación.:

*Por falta de un clavo se perdió el zapato.
Por falta de una herradura, el caballo se perdió.
A falta de un caballo se perdió el jinete.
A falta de un jinete se perdió la batalla.
A falta de una batalla, el reino se perdió.
Y todo por falta de clavo de herradura*.



El mundo no solo es vulnerable a la escasez de bienes y servicios.


*BOMBAS*
Las bombas pueden aparecer desde cualquier lugar. Vamos a enumerar algunos como:

*Colapso del dólar (y otras monedas))*
*caída de la bolsa*
*Incumplimiento de deuda, colapso de bonos (por ejemplo, Evergrande)*
*Crisis de liquidez (si la impresión de dinero se detiene o no tiene efecto))*
*Inflación que lleva a la hiperinflación*
Existe una alta probabilidad de que no solo suceda uno de los anteriores en los próximos años, sino todos.


*Porque así acaban los imperios y las burbujas económicas.*

El Imperio Romano necesitaba 500.000 soldados para controlar su vasto imperio.









_El emperador Septimio Severo (200 d. C.) aconsejó a sus hijos “Enriquecer las tropas con oro pero nadie más”._

A medida que los costos y los impuestos se dispararon, Roma recurrió al mismo truco al que recurre cada gobierno cuando se excede y el dinero se acaba. – *Degradación de la moneda.*

Entonces, entre 180 y 280 d. C., la moneda romana, el denario, pasó del 100% del contenido de plata a CERO..

Y en aquellos días, los soldados eran astutos y exigían el pago en monedas de oro y no en monedas de plata degradadas..

Aunque EE.UU. no está oficialmente en conflicto militar con ningún país, todavía hay 173.000 soldados estadounidenses en 159 países con 750 bases en 80 países. Estados Unidos gasta el 11% del presupuesto o $730 mil millones en costos militares.










Desde el comienzo de la participación de EE. UU. en Afganistán, el Pentágono ha gastado un total de $ 14 billones, de los cuales el 35-50% se destinó a contratistas de defensa..

A lo largo de la historia, las guerras han comenzado principalmente como empresas rentables, "robando" recursos naturales (como oro o granos) y otros bienes, a menudo debido a la escasez. Pero la guerra afgana difícilmente puede considerarse económicamente exitosa y EE. UU. habría necesitado una empresa más rentable que la guerra afgana para equilibrar su presupuesto..

*EE. UU. EN BANCARROTA SIN SALIDA: NECESITA PRESTAR EL 46 % DEL PRESUPUESTO*
El gasto federal anual de EE. UU. es de $ 7 billones y los ingresos son de $ 3,8 billones..

Por lo tanto, EE. UU. gasta 3,2 billones de dólares más cada año de lo que gana en ingresos fiscales. Así, para “equilibrar” el presupuesto, el decadencia del imperio estadounidense debe pedir prestado o imprimir el 46% de su gasto total.

Ni siquiera el Imperio Romano, con su poderío militar, se habría salido con la suya tomando prestado o imprimiendo la mitad de sus gastos..

*MISERIA TOTAL COMO DIJO MR MICAWBER:*

Como dijo Mr Micawber en David Copperfield de Charles Dickens:



> *‘Ingreso anual 20 libras, gasto anual 19 [libras] 19 [chelines] y seis [peniques], resultado felicidad. Ingreso anual 20 libras, gasto anual 20 libras debería y seis, resultado miseria.’*



Y cuando, como en el caso de EE. UU., gastas casi el doble de lo que ganas, eso es *MISERIA TOTAL.*

Ni un individuo ni un país pueden gastar el 100% más de sus ingresos sin consecuencias graves. He escrito muchos artículos sobre estas consecuencias y cómo sobrevivir a la burbuja de todo

*LA INFLACIÓN ESTÁ AQUÍ*
El curso más obvio de los acontecimientos es la continua escasez combinada con el rápido aumento de los precios de los bienes y servicios. Recuerdo bien en la década de 1970 cómo, por ejemplo, los precios del petróleo se triplicaron entre 1974 y 1975 de $ 3 a $ 10 y en 1980 habían subido 10 veces a $40.

Lo mismo está sucediendo ahora en todo el mundo..

Eso pone a los bancos centrales entre la espada y la pared, ya que la inflación proviene de todas las partes de la economía y es *NO TRANSITORIO!

La inflación real es hoy del 13,5 %, como muestra el siguiente gráfico, según cómo se calculaba la inflación en la década de 1980.*








*IMPLOSIÓN O EXPLOSIÓN*
Los banqueros centrales pueden aplastar la inflación crónica reduciéndola y, al mismo tiempo, crear una restricción de liquidez que acabará por completo con una economía que necesita estímulos constantemente. O pueden continuar imprimiendo cantidades ilimitadas de dinero fiduciario sin valor, ya sea en papel o en dólares digitales.

Si los bancos centrales privan de liquidez a la economía o la inundan, el resultado será desastroso. Si el sistema financiero muere por una implosión o una explosión es realmente irrelevante. Ambos conducirán a *MISERIA TOTAL*.

Su elección es obvia, ya que nunca se atreverían a matar de hambre a una economía ansiosa por pociones venenosas de estímulo..

*La historia nos dice que los bancos centrales harán lo único que saben en estas circunstancias, que es pisar el acelerador de la inflación hasta el fondo.*.

Según la definición económica austriaca, hemos tenido inflación crónica durante años, ya que los aumentos en la oferta monetaria es lo que crea la inflación. Aun así, no ha sido la inflación normal del consumidor, sino la inflación de activos la que ha beneficiado enormemente a una pequeña élite y ha privado a las masas de un aumento del nivel de vida..

A medida que la élite acumulaba una riqueza increíble, las masas tenían más deudas.

Entonces, lo que estamos viendo ahora es el comienzo de una inflación crónica del consumidor que la mayor parte del mundo no ha experimentado en décadas.

*LAS CONSECUENCIAS INEVITABLES DE LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA MONEDA*

Esta es la consecuencia inevitable de la destrucción del dinero a través de la impresión ilimitada hasta que alcanza su valor intrínseco de Cero. Dado que el dólar ya ha perdido el 98% de su poder adquisitivo desde 1971, solo hay una caída del 2% antes de llegar a cero. Pero debemos recordar que la caída será del 100% desde el nivel actual.

Como es probable que el valor del dinero se destruya en los próximos 5 a 10 años, la preservación de la riqueza es fundamental. Para las personas que desean protegerse de la pérdida total a medida que muere el dinero fiduciario, se necesitan una o varias monedas de oro..

Así que de vuelta a la canción de cuna:

*Por falta de un clavo* *moneda de oro, el zapato se perdió.
Por falta de una herradura, el caballo se perdió.
A falta de un caballo se perdió el jinete.
A falta de un jinete se perdió la batalla.
A falta de una batalla, el reino se perdió.
Y todo por falta de clavo de herradura moneda de oro.*

El oro no es la única solución a los problemas que se avecinan en la economía mundial. Aún así, lo protegerá de la crisis económica que se avecina como lo ha hecho cada vez en la historia.

*Y recuerda que si no aguantas oro almacenado adecuadamente no entiendes:*


*¿Qué sucede cuando estallan las burbujas?*
*Estás viviendo en un mundo falso con dinero falso y valoraciones falsas.*
*Su dinero falso será revaluado a su valor intrínseco de CERO*
*Los activos que se compraron con este dinero falso perderán más del 90% de su valor*
*Las acciones caerán más del 90% en términos reales*
*Los bonos bajarán entre un 90 % y un 100 % a medida que los prestatarios dejen de pagar*
*No tiene en cuenta a sus partes interesadas, ya sean familiares o inversores.*
*no entiendes la historia*
*No entiendes el riesgo*

*El precio máximo del oro de 1980 de $ 850 sería hoy $ 21,900, ajustado por inflación real*









*Por lo tanto, el oro a $ 1800 hoy está muy infravalorado y no es amado, y es probable que pronto refleje el verdadero valor del dólar.









SHORTAGES & HYPERINFLATION LEAD TO TOTAL MISERY


Inflation is leading to shortages, and shortages will lead to hyperinflation. The final outcome of this situation will be misery for all.




goldswitzerland.com




*


----------



## OBDC (29 Sep 2022)

Tocho para dejar atrás lo dichos. Recomiendo a los desprevenidos lectores, hacer lectura de anteriores post.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> A VER PUTERO DE MIERDA, SI ES QUE VAS CON PROSTITUTAS
> MAS QUSIERAS TENER TU LO QUE DICES QUE TIENES, DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRE DE LO QUE CARECES
> MIENTES MAS QUE RESPIRAS
> COMO ME RIO DE LAS BARBARIDADES QUE DICES O COMENTAS, NO TE PONGO EN EL IGNORE PORQUE ME DIVIERTES CADA VES QUE REBUZNAS
> ...



No se leen los textos en mayúsculo te lo dijeron alguna vez?


----------



## asqueado (29 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se leen los textos en mayúsculo te lo dijeron alguna vez?




YO LOS LEO ESTUPENDAMENTE


----------



## frankie83 (29 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> YO LOS LEO ESTUPENDAMENTE



Yo y muchos otros los saltamos enteritos


----------



## asqueado (29 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo y muchos otros los saltamos enteritos




Y LA PREGUNTA ERA...............


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Sep 2022)

Perdón por las disculpas, me he confundido. Andaba buscando el viejo hilo de metales y me he colado en este sin querer. No pretendo molestarles más, les dejo con lo que quiera que estén haciendo, y me marcho por donde he venido


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)

No sería mejor continuar las discusiones por privado y así dejar el hilo limpio para hablar del oro?

Es que entre unos y otros dejamos esto hecho unos zorros.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (29 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Y LA PREGUNTA ERA...............



La respuesta es IGNORE 

PUESTO QUE LO LEES BIEN


----------



## OBDC (29 Sep 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> QUE ALEGRIA, QUE COÑO LE IMPORTA COMO ESCRIBA, CUANTO GILIPOLLAS HAY, AL CARAJO



Son la policía del pensamiento del hilo y te "castigan" [eso quieren] con el ignore, aunque obviamente te alegra saber que gilipollas no te leen [mentira que no te leen, a los tres días ya te escriben de vuelta]. Son para partirse el culo.
Si no te molesta, también empezaré a escribir en mayúsculas en este hilo, por lo que veo mola...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2022)

Y digo yo, ¿Por qué le importa tanto lo que opinen o hagan los demás a quien decide hacer lo que le viene en gana con su propio dinero?
Ese afán de restregar a los demás que lo que hicieron en su día fue un error y una pm. De asegurar lo que va a pasar y que quien no haga cual o tal cosa es un esto o lo otro.
¿En serio?
¿Qué clase de regocijo se anda buscando con esas insignificancias?
Es que siempre es la misma historia. No sé, ¿No se cansa uno?


----------



## OBDC (29 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿Por qué le importa tanto *lo que opinen o hagan los demás* a quien decide hacer lo que le viene en gana con su propio dinero?
> Ese afán de restregar a los demás que lo que hicieron en su día fue un error y una pm. De asegurar lo que va a pasar y que quien no haga cual o tal cosa es un esto o lo otro.
> ¿En serio?
> ¿Qué clase de regocijo se anda buscando con esas insignificancias?
> Es que siempre es la misma historia. No sé, ¿No se cansa uno?



Deberías de aplicarte en este mismo mensaje tu propio cuento.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Kubatronik (15 Oct 2022)

joder como anda el hilo con insultos, esto debe espantar a cualquiera jaja! no hay manera de dar opiniones como si no fuera un partido de fútbol? Aparte de mi 15% de reserva en metales preciosos, ahora le meto a Barrick, vamossss. Ideas de buenas ideas inversión en juniors en oro?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *LA ESCASEZ Y LA HIPERINFLACIÓN CONDUCEN A LA MISERIA TOTAL*
> 
> Por Egon von Greyerz
> Octubre 20, 2021
> ...



Egon tiene que ponerse las pilas en historia monetaria romana, que para 180 el denario ya se había devaluado hasta un 80% de plata y para 280 su moneda sucesora aún tenía "algo" de plata, un residual 4%.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Egon tiene que ponerse las pilas en historia monetaria romana, que para 180 el denario ya se había devaluado hasta un 80% de plata y para 280 su moneda sucesora aún tenía "algo" de plata, un residual 4%.



Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué es la historia?

Cuentos repetidos de unas generaciones a otras, que por ciertos intereses, son "ligeramente" desviados de los hechos reales y que con el paso del tiempo suelen no tener nada que ver con lo que realmente sucedió.

Historias...

El humano suele mentir hasta para echar un polvo, y ya si se trata del dinero... así que yo no me fiaría mucho ni de los santos escritos.


----------



## OBDC (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué es la historia?
> 
> Cuentos repetidos de unas generaciones a otras, que por ciertos intereses, son "ligeramente" desviados de los hechos reales y que con el paso del tiempo suelen no tener nada que ver con lo que realmente sucedió.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón de que las historias se cuentan como interesa y se miente. Imagínate las mentiras que se dirán habitualmente en este hilo y los cuentos que se dicen para apoyarlas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué es la historia?
> 
> Cuentos repetidos de unas generaciones a otras, que por ciertos intereses, son "ligeramente" desviados de los hechos reales y que con el paso del tiempo suelen no tener nada que ver con lo que realmente sucedió.
> 
> ...



Ajá, así que no tienes ni idea de Historia pero te da igual porque es mentira, lo dices tú que sabes más que nadie y te quedas tan ancho.

Por suerte conservamos las monedas a montón, así que tampoco hay lugar para esas fantasías tuyas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ajá, así que no tienes ni idea de Historia pero te da igual porque es mentira, lo dices tú que sabes más que nadie y te quedas tan ancho.
> 
> Por suerte conservamos las monedas a montón, así que tampoco hay lugar para esas fantasías tuyas.



Perdona, no sabía que eras historiador.

Cuando estaba acabando la EGB, la verdad es que suspendía hasta religión, culpa todo de haber empezado a catar la naturaleza femenina a los 13 años.

Así que la historia como que no me llamaba.

Aunque con los años me he dado cuenta de que mucha gente, genios o no, que no tenían ni idea de historia, acabaron haciendo historia.

Otros sin embargo, se han dedicado a estudiarla, leyendo un montón de libros, memorizándolos y no han llegado a nada en la vida.

Respecto a las fantasías, pues no se a qué fantasías te refieres... Sólo he expresado mis pensamientos, el hombre siempre ha mentido a favor de sus intereses, esa es su naturaleza, no son fantasías.

Aún así, estoy siempre abierto a aprender de cualquiera que muestre un mínimo de respeto y educación.










Genios que eran malos estudiantes-Te contamos quiénes son


¿Eres o has sido un mal estudiante y aun así no te ha ido mal a nivel profesional? No estás solo/a, también hubo genios que eran malos estudiantes.




plateaformacion.com




.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Perdona, no sabía que eras historiador.
> 
> Cuando estaba acabando la EGB, la verdad es que suspendía hasta religión, culpa todo de haber empezado a catar la naturaleza femenina a los 13 años.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decirte es que conservamos las monedas romanas físicamente y sabemos cuál era su composición, así que no hay mucho lugar a opinión.

Ejemplo del típico gráfico que lo resume:







Pero bueno, que yo esoy de acuerdo en que hay muchas morcillas que pasan por Historia, mucho intrusismo y muchos licenciados en Historia indigentes mentales.


----------



## OBDC (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Perdona, no sabía que eras historiador.
> 
> Cuando estaba acabando la EGB, la verdad es que suspendía hasta religión, culpa todo de haber empezado a catar la naturaleza femenina a los 13 años.
> 
> ...



Aplícate el cuento del respeto y bla bla bla

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## rory (15 Oct 2022)

Creéis que se tirará todo el resto del año bajando?


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Genios que eran malos estudiantes-Te contamos quiénes son
> 
> 
> ¿Eres o has sido un mal estudiante y aun así no te ha ido mal a nivel profesional? No estás solo/a, también hubo genios que eran malos estudiantes.
> ...



Disculpa, pero debo corregir algo que pones: Einstein era un extraordinario estudiante en todo, especialmente en Matemáticas y en Física. Ese tópico de que era malo y que suspendía es completamente falso.









La leyenda urbana sobre Albert Einstein y sus malas notas de estudiante


Uno de los virales que más tiempo lleva correteando por las redes sociales y los blogs es el relato que explica que Albert Einstein de pequeño padecía tartamudez, tenía cierto retraso psicomotriz y problemas de aprendizaje (asegurándose que sacó unas pésimas notas durante su periodo de...



blogs.20minutos.es













A Einstein se le daban bien las matemáticas y siempre fue un estudiante sobresaliente: por qué la historia que defiende lo contrario es un mito


«Las cosas también le iban bien a Einstein desde el punto de vista académico. En sus exámenes parciales de octubre de 1898 había terminado el primero de su...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

rory dijo:


> Creéis que se tirará todo el resto del año bajando?



No ando muy pendiente del hilo. Pero en tiempo de crisis, no hacer mudanza. Queda menos para que se dispare como un cohete.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Disculpa, pero debo corregir algo que pones: Einstein era un extraordinario estudiante en todo, especialmente en Matemáticas y en Física. Ese tópico de que era malo y que suspendía es completamente falso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay como abrir las primeras páginas de la teoría de la relatividad para darse cuenta uno.. con las mates de ingeniería no se llega a poder leer satisfactoriamente


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No hay como abrir las primeras páginas de la teoría de la relatividad para darse cuenta uno.. con las mates de ingeniería no se llega a poder leer satisfactoriamente



Estamos hablando de un bicho que tenía un cerebro bastante diferente al del resto:









El cerebro de Einstein sí era diferente


Descubren en la corteza cerebral del genial físico características distintas a las de la mayoría de los mortales, lo que podría estar relacionado con sus extraordinarias capacidades cognitivas



www.abc.es













Albert Einstein: la extraña morfología cerebral de un genio


Un estudio concluye que los lóbulos parietales del Nobel de Física eran inusuales Una peculiaridad a la que se atribuye su capacidad extraordinaria para resolver problemas




elpais.com













Científicos descubren por qué el cerebro de Einstein era único


Albert Einstein no era un genio porque sí. Desde hace tiempo los investigadores han sospechado que el cerebro del científico tenía que tener algo diferente. Ahora, un estudio neurológico del cerebro de Einstein cree haber encontrado el secreto tras su inteligencia: unas conexiones nerviosas...




es.gizmodo.com


----------



## frankie83 (15 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Estamos hablando de un bicho que tenía un cerebro bastante diferente al del resto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A esas cosa no creo disculpa 

anda que no había genios en aquel entonces

cantor banach Pauli Fermí Bohr etc etc etc

es el empeño que hace el hombre, en mi opinión.. si genética hay, todos la tenían


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> A esas cosa no creo disculpa
> 
> anda que no había genios en aquel entonces
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.

Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio. 

En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.


----------



## ajenuz (15 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.
> 
> Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio.
> 
> En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.



Por muy laminado que fuese seccionado el cerebro _post mortem_; y diseccionado con las más novedodas técnicas de neuroimagen, no deja de ser el análisis de un cerebro por mediación de uno o un conjunto de cerebros: el de los investigadores y el de los hacedores de las técnicas que se derivan del ingenio de esos cerebros.

El desentrañar todos los recovecos del cerebro mediante otro cerebro no deja de ser una paradoja metafísica. Desde mi punto de vista, el ser humano nunca, y digo bien claro, NUNCA podrá desentrañar todos los misterios, no ya del soporte físico -el cerebro- sino el constructo inubicable resultante de la interacción de su actividad eléctrica con el entorno que nos rodea: mente.

Es un tema farragoso e irresoluto, sin duda; como también sea posiblemente cierto que haya individuos mejor dotados intelectualmente, caso del mencionado físico.


De lo que no me cabe duda es que la ciencia, siendo herramienta proveniente de la mente humana, es finita y seriamente deficitaria: las matemáticas o la física, sin ir más lejos, sólo nos sirven para entender o comprender fenómenos físicos que ocurren en nuestro plano o realidad -la materia-. Y, ciencia aparte, está claro que hay algo más -fenómenos no físicos y que no se acogen a las cuatro fuerzas que rigen la materia o la actividad que se deriva de esta- que no podemos explicar con nuestra venerada ciencia; y que, a la vez, es explicación -no humana- de lo que nuestros sentidos captan como realidad -humana-.

Bueno, lo dejo, no sé ni a qué cojones ha venido lo que he dicho, pues no tiene nada que ver con el hilo. Me ha salido del tirón este _off topic_ un tanto psicodélico... 


Saludos y disculpas, jajaja...


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.
> 
> Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio.
> 
> En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.



Todo muy creíble, sobre todo la fuente...









Oculto, en un frasco con formol y cortado sobre una tabla de quesos: el robo y el increíble destino del cerebro de Einstein


Thomas Harvey, el patólogo que hizo la autopsia, hurtó el cerebro del genio para conservarlo. Lo cortó en más de 200 láminas para que fuese examinado por expertos. Mantuvo los restos escondidos en su casa durante casi cinco décadas. Viajó por todo EEUU con el cerebro en el baúl de un auto para...




www.infobae.com





Algunos estarán adorando en algún museo unos tranchetes cerebrales de un mono pensando que se trata del coco de Einstein.


TVE
Antena 3
Telecinco
La Sexta
Cuatro
TV3
Telemadrid
El país
El mundo
ABC
La vanguardia
El periódico
La razón
Elconfidencial.es
Eldiario.es
Okdiario.es
20minutos
Xataka
Twitter
Facebook
Infobae
Maldita.es
Newtral.es


ya nos vale hombre... estamos haciendo publicidad gratuita a los más farsantes de la sociedad.

¿Este no era el hilo del oro?


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todo muy creíble, sobre todo la fuente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hablando de farsantes… el que ha empezado a poner referencias falsas de que Einstein fue un mal estudiante no he sido precisamente yo…


----------



## frankie83 (15 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.
> 
> Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio.
> 
> En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.



Ok era diferente pero no es consecuencia directa, o por lo menos no lo podemos saber con certeza. La biografía de Einstein por lo que conozco no me dice que fuera un genio desde niño, o no más que muchos otros. Quien sabe.. igual la teoría de hubiera descubierto igualmente años después por otra persona


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Oct 2022)

Muchos "genios" inventores en realidad no eran tales, sólo se dedicaban a robar las ideas a otros y la historia los ha hecho famosos a base de repetir falsos hechos u ocultar la verdad.


----------



## XXavier (16 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Por muy laminado que fuese seccionado el cerebro _post mortem_; y diseccionado con las más novedodas técnicas de neuroimagen, no deja de ser el análisis de un cerebro por mediación de uno o un conjunto de cerebros: el de los investigadores y el de los hacedores de las técnicas que se derivan del ingenio de esos cerebros.
> 
> El desentrañar todos los recovecos del cerebro mediante otro cerebro no deja de ser una paradoja metafísica. Desde mi punto de vista, el ser humano nunca, y digo bien claro, NUNCA podrá desentrañar todos los misterios, no ya del soporte físico -el cerebro- sino el constructo inubicable resultante de la interacción de su actividad eléctrica con el entorno que nos rodea: mente.
> 
> ...




Pienso más o menos lo mismo en cuanto al funcionamiento del cerebro, pero creo que no queda mucho para que se desarrollen 'sistemas inteligentes' electrónicos cuya interacción con los humanos los haga indistinguibles de estos en cuanto a 'mente'.

También es posible que se consigan sistemas cerebrales híbridos humano-no humano que permitan estudiar los distintos niveles de 'mente', que forzosamente tienen que tener un sustrato biológico. Los 'organoides' cerebrales humanos implantados en ratas son un ejemplo de este 'camino biológico'...


----------



## ajenuz (16 Oct 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pienso más o menos lo mismo en cuanto al funcionamiento del cerebro, pero creo que no queda mucho para que se desarrollen 'sistemas inteligentes' electrónicos cuya interacción con los humanos los haga indistinguibles de estos en cuanto a 'mente'.
> 
> También es posible que se consigan sistemas cerebrales híbridos humano-no humano que permitan estudiar los distintos niveles de 'mente', que forzosamente tienen que tener un sustrato biológico. Los 'organoides' cerebrales humanos implantados en ratas son un ejemplo de este 'camino biológico'...



No lo veo. El concepto que yo tengo de mente deja al margen la consciencia; y ésta, aún siendo la esencia de nuestro existencia física, escapa a lo meramente físico; y humano, por tanto. Es decir, la consciencia trasciende el plano físico, pero de alguna manera se las apaña para estar plenamente presente en él...

Para mí, la mente sí precisa de substrato físico-biológico, como bien apuntas; no así la consciencia; que trasciende el plano físico.

Pero yo lo dejo; no es el hilo para hablar de esto...

Saludos


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Oct 2022)

Alguien parece desesperado...







LBMA Moves to Support the World’s Artisanal Gold Miners


LBMA has proposed a series of concrete steps to encourage the inclusion of gold produced by Artisanal and Small-scale Mining (ASM) into mainstream supply lines.




www.lbma.org.uk


----------



## rory (24 Oct 2022)

Creo que oro está replicando lo que hizo en 2008 (creo que Pablo Gil dijo algo parecido), así que podría seguir bajando hasta noviembre y luego empezar a subir.

Qué opináis?


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

rory dijo:


> Creo que oro está replicando lo que hizo en 2008 (creo que Pablo Gil dijo algo parecido), así que podría seguir bajando hasta noviembre y luego empezar a subir.
> 
> Qué opináis?



1550, 1500, 1400... no sería de extrañar.
Muchos abandonarán el barco, ese es el trasfondo de toda esa bajada.

Los que aguanten el temporal, tendrán buenos años por delante.


----------



## rory (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 1550, 1500, 1400... no sería de extrañar.
> Muchos abandonarán el barco, ese es el trasfondo de toda esa bajada.
> 
> Los que aguanten el temporal, tendrán buenos años por delante.



Es que se ha metido en una dinámica bajista que está curiosa y nadie comenta nada.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

Cuando uno aprieta el culo, suele hablar poco 

Observo como de un mes a esta parte, el foro y los grupos de telegram se han frenado un montón, quizás haya gente que empiece a tener problemas económicos de cierta seriedad, se nota en la calle también, gente poco sonriente, todo muy parado.

Son los ánimos que decaen...


----------



## rory (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cuando uno aprieta el culo, suele hablar poco
> 
> Observo como de un mes a esta parte, el foro y los grupos de telegram se han frenado un montón, quizás haya gente que empiece a tener problemas económicos de cierta seriedad, se nota en la calle también, gente poco sonriente, todo muy parado.
> 
> Son los ánimos que decaen...



Coño, pero estos momentos son los buenos, esperar a ver si vemos un suelo claro y entrar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

rory dijo:


> Coño, pero estos momentos son los buenos, esperar a ver si vemos un suelo claro y entrar.



Yo creo que el momento bueno está muy atrás, sin prisas, con tiempo, poco a poco.
En estos momentos, si baja tanto, lo que podríamos usar para entrar y aprovechar, lo vamos a tener que usar para comer, y algunos no tendrán ni para eso.

Tengo claro que si llega a bajar así, pocas onzas van a aparecer por ahí, ya hemos comprobado como funciona el sistema, con sus sobrespot y su escasez oportuna.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.
> 
> Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio.
> 
> En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.



Y pese a ello le tuvo que ayudar la primera mujer a desarrollar los cálculos de sus teorías porque se le daban fatal las complejas matemáticas que requerían (en las que era ella experta, y en agradecimiento le cedió toda la pasta del Nobel...), tuvo sus colaboradores que también contribuyeron en igualdad de condiciones y ya de más mayor fue incapaz de aceptar y comprender plenamente la teoría cuántica (de hecho la combatió y negó toda su vida prácticamente... ) perdiendo en cambio el tiempo durante décadas intentando inútilmente desarrollar una teoría que unificara todas las fuerzas del universo... que se le tiende a poner en un pedestal y era efectivamente muy brillante y con una intuición brutal, pero tampoco nos pasemos....


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> No lo veo. El concepto que yo tengo de mente deja al margen la consciencia; y ésta, aún siendo la esencia de nuestro existencia física, escapa a lo meramente físico; y humano, por tanto. Es decir, la consciencia trasciende el plano físico, pero de alguna manera se las apaña para estar plenamente presente en él...
> 
> Para mí, la mente sí precisa de substrato físico-biológico, como bien apuntas; no así la consciencia; que trasciende el plano físico.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo mis dudas sobre el tema de la "consciencia trascendente", porque luego estudias los casos de "niños salvajes" abandonados y criados por animales que son incapaces si les pilla a cierta edad de aprender a hablar y desarrollar siquiera razonamientos decentes (una vez el cerebro está formado está jodida la cosa parece según dicen los expertos...) y viven por tanto "asalvajados" toda su vida.... los cuales evidentemente no tienen ningún tipo de preocupación de tipo religiosa/filosófica/trascendental, no les preocupa en absoluto el futuro o el más allá y como cualquier otro "animal" sólo piensa en comer, follar y pasar el día...

O de la gente que con lesiones cerebrales por algún accidente o enfermedad cambian radicalmente de carácter y/o comportamiento (o pierden capacidades o ganan de pronto otras como de cálculo...) y te planteas si realmente existe un "alma/esencia" que captan tu "yo" a otro plano... y que "yo" es ese en el caso de un niño "asalvajado"? Tiene otro "yo" en el que habla normalmente y es inteligente en ese otro plano o será "salvaje" para toda la eternidad? Y el que sufre lesiones cerebrales, qué "esencia" guarda, la de antes o después de ese cambio? Y el que tiene alzheimer y se vuelve cuasi vegetal?

Cuestión jodida y para meditar desde luego....


----------



## rory (31 Oct 2022)

La tendencia sigue bajista. Voy a mojarme, bien apoyado en la barra del bar, y digo que en noviembre cambia y se pone alcista


----------



## mk73 (3 Nov 2022)

Bancos centrales, misteriosas ballenas y una teoría sobre China que explican las desconcertantes compras masivas de oro

La adquisición del metal se duplica en plena caída de la cotización
El 75% de las compras corresponden a grandes compradores sin identificar
Los indicios apuntan a Pekín, pero también a los países del Golfo Pérsico









Bancos centrales, misteriosas ballenas y una teoría sobre China que explican las desconcertantes compras masivas de oro


Grandes manos invisibles han movido el mercado del oro en el último trimestre. Normalmente, los bancos centrales dominan las mayores compras; pero esta vez los registros del Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC) de inversores institucionales no logran identificar el 75% de las adquisiciones, disparando...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué le pasa a Coininvest y por qué tarda tanto en enviar los pedidos?


----------



## rory (9 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué le pasa a Coininvest y por qué tarda tanto en enviar los pedidos?



A mí me tardaron más de un mes en enviarlo y tras muchos emails, algunos sin respuesta, me contestaron que me lo enviarían y aún así tardaron unas semanas más.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> A mí me tardaron más de un mes en enviarlo y tras muchos emails, algunos sin respuesta, me contestaron que me lo enviarían y aún así tardaron unas semanas más.



Justo he recibido hoy el paquete, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Nov 2022)

Pues venia yo a preguntar sobre coin invest, por que su web dice desde hace ya tiempo que no tiene casi de nada, y eso sucede en otras muchas menos los belgas que casi siempre tienen material. Sera cierto lo del squeez o como coño se diga


----------



## panaderia (15 Nov 2022)

no entiendo nada del tema: como que evolucion del precio el oro? El lingote se vendera al precio que se acuerde entre los dos,no? acaso es el precio en el que se está pagando en alguna paltaforma?


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Nov 2022)

Creis que Jose Luis Cava tiene razon en su teoria de que los bancos centrales van a usar la cuenta de revalorizacion de su oro para compensar las perdidas de los intereses del resto de su balance y que por eso estan acumulando oro ahora, y que ello establecera un suelo del precio del oro en el futuro?


----------



## MCC (16 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es cuestión de fe o de creer o no creer. El cerebro de Einstein se laminó y se estudió a fondo. Es un hecho que era diferente.
> 
> Los cerebros humanos son diferentes a los de las gallinas, y no es casualidad que no existan gallinas tan inteligentes como los humanos. La estructura del cerebro y su composición importan decisivamente, es obvio.
> 
> En el etc etc está Dirac, muy genio. Pero es que lo de Einstein está a años luz de los demás. Con ser todos ellos genios. Y te lo digo yo, que soy matemático y aficionado a la física.



Es porque Einstein era judío, no le des muchas vueltas.

Y Einstein parecía un cani barriobajero comparado a von Neumann, otro científico judío.


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Es porque Einstein era judío, no le des muchas vueltas.
> 
> Y Einstein parecía un cani barriobajero comparado a von Neumann, otro científico judío.



Sí, se ve que tú también eres muy listo por ser judío.


----------



## MCC (16 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Sí, se ve que tú también eres muy listo por ser judío.



Lo suficiente para recordar que te tiraste más de tres mil pavos en un ordenador, pardillo.

Salúdame a tu mujer.


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Lo suficiente para recordar que te tiraste más de tres mil pavos en un ordenador, pardillo.
> 
> Salúdame a tu mujer.



¿Qué dices, imbécil? Pero si me los monto yo y me salen baratos. ¿Ves como no eres más que un gilipollas sectario a sueldo? Probablemente confundes nombres de usuario entre si.


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2022)

Ostras, como disfruto de las puñaladas que se dan estos dos badulaques. A ver si se exterminan mutuamente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## rory (18 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> La tendencia sigue bajista. Voy a mojarme, bien apoyado en la barra del bar, y digo que en noviembre cambia y se pone alcista



He acertado?

Ha sido empezar noviembre y parece que ha cambiado la tendencia, igual que en 2008.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> He acertado?
> 
> Ha sido empezar noviembre y parece que ha cambiado la tendencia, igual que en 2008.




No has acertado, la tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso va para abajo no hay mas.

Solo la casi tercera guerra mundial con Polonia, Lituania y los paises Balticos azuzando el otro dia con lo del misil hizo que plata y oro subieran algo, ahora que ya acabo eso para abajo, no hay mas.


----------



## lvdo (18 Nov 2022)

Hola a todos, os comparto el sorteo que estamos realizando en Instagram de una moneda de 1 onza de plata de Ryu de Tuvalu, cortesía de Eldoradocoins (www.eldoradocoins.de). ¡Animaos a participar! 



Un saludo.


----------



## rory (18 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No has acertado, la tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso va para abajo no hay mas.
> 
> Solo la casi tercera guerra mundial con Polonia, Lituania y los paises Balticos azuzando el otro dia con lo del misil hizo que plata y oro subieran algo, ahora que ya acabo eso para abajo, no hay mas.



Me has hecho llorar, joputa


----------



## rory (19 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No has acertado, la tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso va para abajo no hay mas.
> 
> Solo la casi tercera guerra mundial con Polonia, Lituania y los paises Balticos azuzando el otro dia con lo del misil hizo que plata y oro subieran algo, ahora que ya acabo eso para abajo, no hay mas.



De todas formas, en el hilo del Oro y la Plata, no están de acuerdo contigo. Hay disparidad de opiniones


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> De todas formas, en el hilo del Oro y la Plata, no están de acuerdo contigo. Hay disparidad de opiniones



Creo que lo que pretende alguno de esos es venderte onzas, son muy buena gente, oro a 10000 pero quieren vendertelas a ti a 1900 estando el spot a 1752 y bajando.

Siempre habra gente buena.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que lo que pretende alguno de esos es venderte onzas, son muy buena gente, oro a 10000 pero quieren vendertelas a ti a 1900 estando el spot a 1752 y bajando.
> 
> Siempre habra gente buena.



Jodertt vaya puñalada que le has dado a los payasos de Mutley, Fernando y otros comepollas que pululan engañando al personal en el Hilo de mierda Ofisial del Jhoro....no seras un MENA ?....


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (28 Nov 2022)

Hay seres difíciles y tóxicos con los que tienes que convivir a diario.

¿Cómo puedes identificarlos? siempre tienen piedras en la mano, están esperando la oportunidad en la que cometas un error para hacértelo saber y demostrar ante los demás que si no hubiese sido por ellos, tu error hubiera dañado a otros, como es de esperar harán su corrección en público y de forma déspota y traicionera.

Estos elementos solo logran aumentar su figura descalificando a los demás, de lo contrario no saben cómo hacerse notar, son miserables y pobres de espíritu.

Solo aportan negatividad, apuntando a los defectos y nunca ven el lado bueno de nada, gozan anunciando desgracias, tragedias, colapsos, tratando de robar tu felicidad y armonía.

Son seres desgraciados que no saben de arrepentimiento ni de perdón, en su vocabulario no se encuentran las palabras perdón, disculpa, lo siento.

Pobres agoreros del mal, vivir es su condena...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Hay seres difíciles y tóxicos con los que tienes que convivir a diario.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedes identificarlos? siempre tienen piedras en la mano, están esperando la oportunidad en la que cometas un error para hacértelo saber y demostrar ante los demás que si no hubiese sido por ellos, tu error hubiera dañado a otros, como es de esperar harán su corrección en público y de forma déspota y traicionera.
> 
> ...


----------



## barborico (6 Dic 2022)

Tengo una duda, a ver si la podéis contestar ¿por qué el precio del oro físico se ve afectado por el precio del oro papel si hasta el apuntador sabe que el oro papel no es realmente oro?


----------



## Saviero (6 Dic 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Tengo una duda, a ver si la podéis contestar ¿por qué el precio del oro físico se ve afectado por el precio del oro papel si hasta el apuntador sabe que el oro papel no es realmente oro?



Para las tiendas de monedas y lingotes es una excusa perfecta para subir el precio a las nubes si la cotización sube un poco…
Eso si, como baje puedes esperar sentado a que bajen el precio.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ELOS (7 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


>



En el vídeo se columpia bastante intentando convencernos de que no habría control con las CBDC.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En el vídeo se columpia bastante intentando convencernos de que no habría control con las CBDC.



No hay como ver la propaganda descarada y omnipresente en contra del dinero en efectivo en los “periódicos” italianos estos días para saber que no solo habrá sino que es el objetivo de todo


----------



## ELOS (7 Dic 2022)

Es que una cosa son las razones más o menos técnicas del proceso hacía las CBDC o que se puedan llevar a cabo o no, y otra muy distinta son las intenciones de dicha transformación monetaria.
Y en el vídeo parece que se niegan dichas intenciones


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En el vídeo se columpia bastante intentando convencernos de que no habría control con las CBDC.



Columpiarse es poco, se le ve el plumero, y dudo que esta persona sea tan inocente como lo parece cuando se le escucha


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2022)

Claro. La CBDC no van a servir para esclavizarnos. Y eso que lo explica aquí muy bien la Lagarde. 


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lagarde+cbdc


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (8 Dic 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Columpiarse es poco, se le ve el plumero, y dudo que esta persona sea tan inocente como lo parece cuando se le escucha



Eso suena a envidia o algo así.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Claro. La CBDC no van a servir para esclavizarnos. Y eso que lo explica aquí muy bien la Lagarde.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lagarde+cbdc



Toda esa basura estatal y europea no han conseguido que cotice un solo mes de mi vida para ellos y no van a conseguir que utilice su mierda de dinero digital.

Algunos han nacido para ser esclavos y viven orgullosos de ello.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Hay varios escenarios para que el oro baje a la mitad, ademas por lo visto los Ingleses, Americanos y gentecilla de por aqui lo quieren muy bajo, no quieren que suba, no lo quieren como moneda.

Uno de los escenarios es el que comentas mas el fin de la guerra.

Otro posible escenario seria guerra de China que ya no se contra cuantos se quieren pelear, dicen que esta comprando mucho oro, ya se sabe para que compraba oro Rusia, con el fin de financiar la guerra en la que estan ahora, no para poner ninguna moneda respaldada en oro como se estaba diciendo. quizas China este buscando lo mismo, tener oro guardado para cuando llegue la guerra ya sea contra Taiwan, ya sea contra EEUU.......

Cuando estos vendan de golpe su oro lo mandan a tomar porculo.

Esto ya paso, no es nada nuevo, por los años 2010 el oro no paraba de subir, durante una epoca recuerdo aunque mis recuerdos podrian estar algo tocados, que el oro ya subia sus 50 centimos al dia, no paraba, los expertos decian que llegaria a los 70 euros facilmente, hable con gente que se dedica a esto de refinerias importantes y me decian que a los 70 llegaba y luego ya se veria.

Un buen dia pego una ostia brutal de madrugada, al dia siguiente decian que un banco habia vendido todas sus reservas, no se muy bien que es lo que paso, luego la crisis aquella gorda parece que corrigio un poco y el oro se desplomo con todo a menos de 30 el gramo, casi la mitad de lo que habia estado.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Eres malo hasta la médula, un error del señor.
Yo te maldigo a ti y a los tuyos, que te entre un dolor de espalda que no te puedas doblar nunca, y si lo intentas, que te partas en tres cachos.

Cada vez que repitas tu firma uno de los tuyos entrará en la maldición.

Así sea como que hay señor.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Eres malo hasta la médula, un error del señor.
> Yo te maldigo a ti y a los tuyos, que te entre un dolor de espalda que no te puedas doblar nunca, y si lo intentas, que te partas en tres cachos.
> 
> Cada vez que repitas tu firma uno de los tuyos entrará en la maldición.
> ...



Haz también la maldición para que suba el oro y pilles incautos que se lo crean y compren.
Al final es lógico, tu planteo es un acto de fé.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## DDT (11 Dic 2022)

Si, si, como no, el oro va a bajar a la mitad, esta claro. Es por eso que los gobiernos de Rusia, China, India, Turquía, etc y los bancos centrales europeos están comprando oro, pq quieren perder la mitad de su dinero.


----------



## DDT (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## DDT (11 Dic 2022)

Ya veremos quién acaba teniendo razón. Espero que no tarde mucho la cosa.


----------



## mol (19 Dic 2022)

Si compras oro fisico y en unos años sube, como recuperas la inversion si quieres venderlo? te vas a una de esas tiendas de 'compro oro', o hay sitios mas serios por llamarlo de alguna manera, donde te paguen lo que deberia ser?


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Dic 2022)

rory dijo:


> Me has hecho llorar, joputa



Yo no haría caso de un troll reconocido (lo tengo en el ignore), del cual nunca hemos tenido claro si es tonto o si pertenece al mundillo y tiene oscuros intereses. A veces se inventa una vida, y a veces da la impresión de pertenecer al mundillo casposo local de la compraventa de metales en provincias. No es fácil saber quien se esconde detrás de ese nick en realidad. Cuidado con el análisis técnico en el oro, porque las circunstancias actuales importan y mucho. Pero bueno, si lo analizas en un plazo de 10 años, y hablando aproximadamente, tienes máximos en 2012, con mínimos en 2015, un segundo mínimo más alto que el anterior en 2018 (señal inequívoca de subida), con doble techo en 2019 y 2021, PERO en la caída, de hace un año aprox, se apoyó en los máximos anteriores de 2012 para iniciar nueva subida. Cuando un activo hace eso, es que tiene subida para rato.

La impresión que da eso es de acumulación lenta y sin prisa por parte de manos fuertes (estados, grandes bancos). Y dado que vivimos a crédito Y que se prepara un gran reset, lo esperable es que en algún momento, y es imposible saber cuando, aquello se multiplicara por 10, por 20 o por 100, a la vez que el euro y el dólar se van a la mierda y la gente comprará con pánico. En esa jugada se cancelará buena parte de la deuda y el juego volverá a empezar. Y si no se sigue este esquema clásico, lo que pasará es que al perderse las monedas clásicas, vendrá un dinero digital caducable y el oro quedará como moneda no caducable, posiblemente proscrita, pero utilizable.


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Dic 2022)

Interesante la opinión de una libanesa. 

Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación (edito: el oro no vence la (hiper)inflación), no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera un seguro.

Opiniones?


----------



## mike69 (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Interesante la opinión de una libanesa.
> 
> Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación, no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera simplemente un seguro.
> 
> Opiniones?



Que se lo pregunten a los alemanes de Weimar.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Gusman (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Interesante la opinión de una libanesa.
> 
> Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación, no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera simplemente un seguro.
> 
> Opiniones?



De poco sirve dar la opinión justificada y razonada. Vivimos en un mundo de manipulación, mentira, engaño, corrupción....

En el mundo en que vivimos puede ocurrir cualquier cosa que se le ocurra al que maneja los hilos, ya que maneja las leyes a su antojo. Basta con prohibir algo para evitar que la masa estúpida y borrega no haga algo, condenando al resto que sí está dispuesta a incumplir las leyes injustas.

Pero si algo tengo claro, es que voy a seguir la intuición a partir de ahora. Ella me ha llevado a tener "grandes aciertos" a lo largo de mi vida.
Por el contrario, cuando he actuado con lógica razonable (estudiar, ahorrar, esforzarme por conseguir algo...) he cometido grandes errores, en parte por seguir a la masa borrega que se comporta como dice el sistema (los amos).


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Dic 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Que se lo pregunten a los alemanes de Weimar.
> 
> Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt



Conoce a alguno para preguntarle?


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Interesante la opinión de una libanesa.
> 
> Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación (edito: el oro no vence la (hiper)inflación), no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera un seguro.
> 
> Opiniones?




Ya le explica muy bien a la putilla esta un suscriptor de su canal:

_Aprecio lo que estás tratando de hacer aquí, Rana, pero tu ejemplo de Brasil es completamente engañoso. 

Usted eligió un lapso de tiempo específico que cumple con su argumento particular, pero a largo plazo, su argumento falla miserablemente.

En primer lugar, debe recordar que, lamentablemente para todos nosotros, por ahora, el oro tiene un precio en dólares. en 1980, el oro se disparó a $ 800 USD y para el año 2000 a través de la manipulación de la Reserva Federal/Wall Street, se redujo a alrededor de $ 270 USD por onza.

Es por eso que su ejemplo de Brasil muestra que el oro solo tenía el 29% de su poder adquisitivo desde la compra de 1980 en el año 2000.

Sin embargo, ¿por qué no da un ejemplo de un brasileño comprando oro en 1971 cuando Nixon sacó a EE. UU. del patrón oro y mostrar cómo fue su poder adquisitivo en 1980? Vería que el brasileño habría comprado a $35 USD por onza en 1971 y en 1980 valía más de $800 USD por onza, lo que representa una ganancia de 22X.

Tenga en cuenta que la década de 1970 fue extremadamente inflacionaria, por lo que su tesis de que el oro no funciona bien en la hiperinflación es totalmente errónea.

También tenga en cuenta un punto muy importante, ¿qué cree que sucederá cuando el dólar, que es la "moneda de reserva mundial", se hiperinfle al igual que el real brasileño? Si crees que eso nunca sucederá, piénsalo de nuevo. Lo adivinó, el oro aumentará exponencialmente su poder adquisitivo en comparación con la mayoría de las otras clases de activos cuando el dólar finalmente alcance su valor intrínseco de nada.

Su ejemplo libanés actual de cómo se comporta el oro durante la hiperinflación es un reflejo correcto de la realidad. Para tener una visión más amplia, compare el oro con todas las demás monedas fiduciarias NUNCA. El 100% del tiempo, el oro lo protegerá contra la inflación (impresión de dinero) de los bancos centrales/gobiernos. Es bastante simple querida..._


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Conoce a alguno para preguntarle?



Para los no diagnosticados con bibliofobia (miedo irracional a los libros y a la lectura), el testimonio de unos cuantos ha quedado recogido en diversos artefactos de esos con páginas y extraños símbolos impresos en ellas.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Conoce a alguno para preguntarle?



Qué cachondo con esa salida...

Si te digo que tu bisabuela era puta, mira a ver si conoces a alguien que la conociera y te lo desmienta.


----------



## Falcatón (19 Dic 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Otra vez bajan los metales.
> Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc.
> Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.
> Que yo sepa todos los precios aumentan, cada vez es mas caro el carrito del super, por lo que el euro, deberia estar perdiendo valor, sin embargo, el precio del oro parece cada vez menor. ¿No es contradictorio?



El oro no es una inversión ni a corto ni siquiera a medio plazo. Si quieres especular ni pienses en él pero en mi opinión sí que es el refugio perfecto y si tratas de llevarte algo encima que no descubran en caso de mad max entonces diamantes cosidos en las costuras de las ropas viejas y poco atractivas pero venderlos o cambiarlos por servicios y comida es mucho más complicado por su valor elevado y porque pocos sabrán apreciar su autenticidad. Ten oro y tendrás una jubilación "dorada" al margen de las míseras pensiones. ¿No estás de acuerdo? Pues nada, acumula criptomonedas y nos cuentas luego tus desgracias.


----------



## mike69 (19 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Conoce a alguno para preguntarle?



fotos Inflación weimar - Buscar con Google

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Dic 2022)

Como no me fio de nada mientras no lo compruebo, estoy hablando con joyerias de Argentina y Venezuela que compran oro. Alguna respuesta ya me ha sorprendido negativamente. Cuando tenga una muestra significativa informaré.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Para los no diagnosticados con bibliofobia (miedo irracional a los libros y a la lectura), el testimonio de unos cuantos ha quedado recogido en diversos artefactos de esos con páginas y extraños símbolos impresos en ellas.



Está escrito en un libro, ergo tiene que ser verdad. Ya se de lo que me habla.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo tengo oro y criptos.
> Con el oro estoy en un +2% en euros, tras varios lustros.
> En BTC y otras, estoy en un +880% en euros, tras más de un lustro.
> 
> Así que no diga usted polladas



Lo. Hablamos tras otros cinco años…


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (23 Dic 2022)

Traigo la solución para aquellos que tienen problemas para dormir porque la plata y el oro no terminan de subir.

Con esto podrás dormir a pierna suelta.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo. Hablamos tras otros cinco años…



El de las polladas es un híbrido entre Satoshi Nakamoto, Warren Buffett y el mismísimo Seneca. Para rematar el cuadro, es un tipo humilde con una educación y un respeto por el prójimo verdaderamente exquisitos. Con él solo existen dos caminos: 
- O a todo que sí 
- O el ignore. 
Me permito humildemente recomendarle el segundo.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Dic 2022)

Cada uno que juegue a lo que le venga en gana es una cosa.
Mezclar el valor de un bien real con "elementos" para la especulación (entre otras) es otra.
La especulación puede funcionar a algunos y/o algún tiempo. Al igual que puede acabar siendo un fracaso.
En este caso, con un elemento que no se sabe quién hay detrás ni con qué fines, ni cómo va a acabar, etc. (Y piensa mal y acertarás) Ya no es sólo especulación, es algo todavía peor que jugar a ver si pillo.

Así que, primera FALACIA, comparar oro con btc.
Falacia y de las gordas.
A partir de ahí que cada uno se monte su película si es lo que le gusta, se haga millonario, que me importa cero, o lo que le venga en gana.
Es curioso ese afán de restregar "mira lo que tengo" a los demás, o bien insultar o despreciar a quien no hace lo que uno dice. Es de risa, pero es el pan de cada día.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Interesante la opinión de una libanesa.
> 
> Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación (edito: el oro no vence la (hiper)inflación), no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera un seguro.
> 
> Opiniones?



_
"La mejor manera de entender por qué el oro no es una protección contra la inflación es observar ejemplos reales "_

Hasta ahí he visto.
Empieza afirmando una falacia y una mentira, para pasar a poner sus ejemplitos falaces.

Me da igual quien le pague. No necesito más para verle el pelaje.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (25 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Ya le explica muy bien a la putilla esta un suscriptor de su canal:
> 
> _Aprecio lo que estás tratando de hacer aquí, Rana, pero tu ejemplo de Brasil es completamente engañoso.
> 
> ...



No soy un defensor acérrimo del oro, pero después de ver los videos he pensado exactamente lo mismo que comentas. Incluso se podrían utilizar algunos de los ejemplos que da, pero en el caso español, y los números resultantes son muy diferentes.

El video es una manipulación de la realidad muy descarada y fácil de rebatir. Y eso no quiere decir que la estafa de la inflación y el dinero fiat no nos afecte a todos, pero sus datos sobre el oro son falsos hasta la desvergüenza.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Dic 2022)

Ayer vi otra vez La Cortina de Humo. Mi opinión es que para implantar las CBDCs y el Comunismo, han creado inflación con la excusa del timovirus y la pantomima ucraniana. Acción - reacción - solución.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ayer vi otra vez La Cortina de Humo. Mi opinión es que para implantar las CBDCs y el Comunismo, han creado inflación con la excusa del timovirus y la pantomima ucraniana. Acción - reacción - solución.



El comunismo sobre todo.. estáis obsesionados


----------



## Fukuoka San (27 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> El comunismo sobre todo.. estáis obsesionados



Eso decían en Venezuela


----------



## frankie83 (27 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Eso decían en Venezuela



Otra obsesión


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Otra obsesión



Más que obsesión es prevención, por la cuenta que nos trae...


----------



## ELOS (27 Dic 2022)

Hoy en día el comunismo se está camuflando en cualquier rincón.
Luego le ponen el sello de Democracia y arreando


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No es obsesión, es
> 
> Más que obsesión es prevención, por la cuenta que nos trae...
> [/QUOTl
> La única prevención que conozco es la de Riesgos Laborales...


----------



## bondiappcc (27 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hoy en día el comunismo se está camuflando en cualquier rincón.
> Luego le ponen el sello de Democracia y arreando



Comunismo, nazismo, globalismo, etc., son sinónimos de tiranía. Nada que ver con lo que fueron o tenía que ser en teoría.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Interesante la opinión de una libanesa.
> 
> Resumen: el oro no es un buen refugio contra la hiperinflación (edito: el oro no vence la (hiper)inflación), no recomienda tener mas de un 5% y lo considera un seguro.
> 
> Opiniones?



El oro circula por qué tiene valor, el papel moneda tiene valor por qué circula 

Dame desconfianza en el papel moneda y no tendras más que papel para quemar 


El oro no cambia de precio,es el dinero con el que se cambia el que varía su valor 

Quitale a EEUU su ejército y al día siguiente el dólar valdrá una décima parte


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Más que obsesión es prevención, por la cuenta que nos trae...



La única Prevención que conozco es la de Riesgos Laborales


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Dic 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La única Prevención que conozco es la de Riesgos Laborales



En su caso “Conocer” es mucho decir


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

Parece que el oro está haciendo prevención......de que los que acapararon vayan a recuperar su .










_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El oro circula por qué tiene valor, el papel moneda tiene valor por qué circula
> 
> Dame desconfianza en el papel moneda y no tendras más que papel para quemar
> 
> ...



Muy buenas reflexiones.
Entiendo que el valor del € se esta apreciando aplicando tu lógica porque obtienes menos € por onza. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## ray merryman (28 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> El oro no es una inversión ni a corto ni siquiera a medio plazo. Si quieres especular ni pienses en él pero en mi opinión sí que es el refugio perfecto y si tratas de llevarte algo encima que no descubran en caso de mad max entonces diamantes cosidos en las costuras de las ropas viejas y poco atractivas pero venderlos o cambiarlos por servicios y comida es mucho más complicado por su valor elevado y porque pocos sabrán apreciar su autenticidad. Ten oro y tendrás una jubilación "dorada" al margen de las míseras pensiones. ¿No estás de acuerdo? Pues nada, acumula criptomonedas y nos cuentas luego tus desgracias.



Querido conforero,en caso de querer hacerme con algo de oro cada x tiempo ,¿Que recomienda monedas o lingotes pequeños?


----------



## nada2 (28 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Querido conforero,en caso de querer hacerme con algo de oro cada x tiempo ,¿Que recomienda monedas o lingotes pequeños?



Monedas lo más cerca de spot posible, o monedas pequeñas algo más caras. Hay hilos de esto.
El problema es que si lo vendes te pagaran por debajo de spot.


----------



## Falcatón (28 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Querido conforero,en caso de querer hacerme con algo de oro cada x tiempo ,¿Que recomienda monedas o lingotes pequeños?



Ni uno ni otro, si como yo quieres tener moneda de cambio para tiempos en que todo se haya ido al carajo piezas poco elaboradas pero pequeñas que puedan servirte incluso para comprar comida o un servicio como que alguien te arregle el coche o el tejado. No querrás un lingotito que valga 4.000 euros, ¿como lo partes? Incluso una moneda puede ser demasiado valiosa pero algo así no tanto: Placa oro con dibujo láser 21310L01 | Argyor


----------



## ray merryman (28 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ni uno ni otro, si como yo quieres tener moneda de cambio para tiempos en que todo se haya ido al carajo piezas poco elaboradas pero pequeñas que puedan servirte incluso para comprar comida o un servicio como que alguien te arregle el coche o el tejado. No querrás un lingotito que valga 4.000 euros, ¿como lo partes? Incluso una moneda puede ser demasiado valiosa pero algo así no tanto: Placa oro con dibujo láser 21310L01 | Argyor



Muchas gracias por la respuesta,eso es algo que siempre me he planteado a la hora de invertir en algo (metales como en este caso) es su facilidad de liquidez.
Esta claro que sí todo se va a la mierda de nada te sirve un lingote de un kilo porque estás a expensas de lo que te pidan el que tenga el bien que necesitas pero tal vez gramos fraccionados si es buena idea.

He visto piezas de plata y de oro que van en 20 o 50 piezas de un gramo como si fueran chocolatinas.
¿Veis buena idea ese tipo de formato?


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta,eso es algo que siempre me he planteado a la hora de invertir en algo (metales como en este caso) es su facilidad de liquidez.
> Esta claro que sí todo se va a la mierda de nada te sirve un lingote de un kilo porque estás a expensas de lo que te pidan el que tenga el bien que necesitas pero tal vez gramos fraccionados si es buena idea.
> 
> He visto piezas de plata y de oro que van en 20 o 50 piezas de un gramo como si fueran chocolatinas.
> ¿Veis buena idea ese tipo de formato?



Yo me he puesto ahora y estoy comprando de 5 gr en degussa.


----------



## Falcatón (29 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta,eso es algo que siempre me he planteado a la hora de invertir en algo (metales como en este caso) es su facilidad de liquidez.
> Esta claro que sí todo se va a la mierda de nada te sirve un lingote de un kilo porque estás a expensas de lo que te pidan el que tenga el bien que necesitas pero tal vez gramos fraccionados si es buena idea.
> 
> He visto piezas de plata y de oro que van en 20 o 50 piezas de un gramo como si fueran chocolatinas.
> ¿Veis buena idea ese tipo de formato?



Sí pero generalmente esa presentación "más oficial y conveniente" en fracciones separables no te la venderán a peso como sí hacen al comprarte las piezas de joyería. Todo lo que sea valor artístico en colgantes, anillos y cadenas supondrá perder su trabajo o cotización, sólo se pagaría el material en ese ámbito madmaxiano e incluso en el presente estable igual. Te pesan las piezas y te pagan por eso, no por el trabajo artesano del orfebre.

¿Esas "tabletas" te las venden al peso sin aumentar su precio por el formato? Si es así pues perfecto.

Para invertir a largo plazo sí, lingotes grandes y monedas oficiales reconocidas por cualquier numismático si hay que deshacerse de mucho dinero "cash" pero en cambio para supervivencia del día a día cuando se necesite lo que he dicho: poco valor y sin trabajo artístico porque no se valorará.

Por último: llevo años preparándome para una tormenta solar con pulso electromagnético pero todo sirve para una revolución social-política, un largo periodo de desempleo, etc. Los latunes no es lo único que te mantendrán vivo, quizás tengas que pagar antibióticos en el mercado negro a un precio abusivo o una bombona de butano a cien euros pero en oro porque con los billetes se limpiarán el trasero o encenderán chimeneas, etc.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (29 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> llevo años preparándome para una tormenta solar con pulso electromagnético


----------



## ELOS (29 Dic 2022)

En ese caso para el día a día servirían las onzas de plata


----------



## Falcatón (29 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En ese caso para el día a día servirían las onzas de plata



Podría ser pero no confío mucho en la plata como materia deseada en caso de madmax. En serio, quizás el plomo fundido estaría más buscado para hacer cositas que vuelen, al menos en los peores momentos y no digamos ya poner en un mercadillo de intercambio cartuchos de caza o pequeñas bombonas de gas del tipo camping o las botellitas de butano para encendedores.

Si todo se fuese al carajo mientras la gente iría desesperada a saquear los supermercados para resistir sólo una semana más con lo que consiguiese en medio de las peleas yo me iría con mis piececitas de oro a hablar con un farmacéutico para hacerme con antibióticos y luego con el dueño de una armería, si no para armas sin control al menos para cartuchos de caza sin importar el tamaño del perdigón, todo mata personas o animales a corta distancia, hasta los del 9 ó 10.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Podría ser pero no confío mucho en la plata como materia deseada en caso de madmax. En serio, quizás el plomo fundido estaría más buscado para hacer cositas que vuelen, al menos en los peores momentos y no digamos ya poner en un mercadillo de intercambio cartuchos de caza o pequeñas bombonas de gas del tipo camping o las botellitas de butano para encendedores.
> 
> Si todo se fuese al carajo mientras la gente iría desesperada a saquear los supermercados para resistir sólo una semana más con lo que consiguiese en medio de las peleas yo me iría con mis piececitas de oro a hablar con un farmacéutico para hacerme con antibióticos y luego con el dueño de una armería, si no para armas sin control al menos para cartuchos de caza sin importar el tamaño del perdigón, todo mata personas o animales a corta distancia, hasta los del 9 ó 10.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307693



No te sería más barato comprar ahora los medicamentos y las armas? Digo, no sé ...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Falcatón (29 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No ye sería más barato comprar ahora los medicamentos y las armas? Digo, no sé ...
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Si conoces un médico que me haga recetas de antibióticos, tengo un primo y una sobrina doctores pero no les voy a meter en un buen lío...

Lo de las armas es discutible, todas las registradas serían requisadas así que sólo quedaría la opción de hacer bricolaje (no lo he hecho, queridos agentes de Delitos Telemáticos, una orden de registro sería inútil pero saber hacer cositas si llegase el caso es un buen comienzo). Luego vendría la opción del trapicheo en el mercado negro callejero a cambio de comida. Toda familia gitana que se precie tiene algo que dispara para cuando los clanes se enfrentan y si los churumbeles se mueren no por sus primicos vengativos sino por hambre pues habría oferta, supongo.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (29 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> quizás el plomo fundido estaría más buscado para hacer cositas que vuelen, al menos en los peores momentos y no digamos ya poner en un mercadillo de intercambio cartuchos de caza o pequeñas bombonas de gas del tipo camping o las botellitas de butano para encendedores.
> 
> Si todo se fuese al carajo mientras la gente iría desesperada a saquear los supermercados para resistir sólo una semana más con lo que consiguiese en medio de las peleas yo me iría con mis piececitas de oro a hablar con un farmacéutico para hacerme con antibióticos y luego con el dueño de una armería, si no para armas sin control al menos para cartuchos de caza sin importar el tamaño del perdigón, todo mata personas o animales a corta distancia, hasta los del 9 ó 10.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Si conoces un médico que me haga recetas de antibióticos, tengo un primo y una sobrina doctores pero no les voy a meter en un buen lío...
> 
> Lo de las armas es discutible, todas las registradas serían requisadas así que sólo quedaría la opción de hacer bricolaje (no lo he hecho, queridos agentes de Delitos Telemáticos, una orden de registro sería inútil pero saber hacer cositas si llegase el caso es un buen comienzo). Luego vendría la opción del trapicheo en el mercado negro callejero a cambio de comida. Toda familia gitana que se aprecie tiene algo que dispara para cuando los clanes se enfrentan y si los churumbeles se mueren no por sus primicos vengativos sino por hambre pues habría oferta, supongo.



Solo te recomiendo que mires en la historia que le pasó a los que tenían riquezas en una crisis gorda sin poder defenderla. Por lo que te recomiendo el proceso inverso al que propones. Primero armas, medicamentos y comida que ya te traerán oro los gilipollas buscando armas (que no venderás) y se llevarán protección pagando mensualmente o una bala para sencillamente robarles.
Te dejo una foto de tu fantasía.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## mk73 (29 Dic 2022)

10.000 dólares la onza oro.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

mk73 dijo:


> 10.000 dólares la onza oro.



Información que parece que la da alguien que le interesa más vender que comprar.
Si se lo cree el que la dice y es millonario, vende toda la basura que tiene y hace líquido y callado la boca compra todo el oro que puede sin que se entere nadie....
No se Rick, yo cuando se que algo va a subir me callo y lo compro baratillo....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Falcatón (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Primero armas, medicamentos y comida que ya te traerán oro los gilipollas buscando armas (que no venderás) y se llevarán protección pagando mensualmente o una bala para sencillamente robarles.



Mira, te dejo dos dichos populares: "piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición" pero... "nunca digas de este agua no beberé".

No está en mis planes ni robar ni matar a nadie por aquello de una conciencia de base cristiana pero también te digo que no soy de los de poner la otra mejilla sino de acabar con los que intenten acabar conmigo.

En lo de las armas habría mucho que hablar y repito: sí o sí todas las legales serían requisadas y no voy a arriesgarme a en tiempos de paz a tener ilegales para que me metan entre rejas unos años. Tocaría bricolaje con tubos de fontanería, intercambio con ciertas etnias (pero seguro, con garantías de que no te matasen para robarte por ejemplo mediante una cuerda bajando desde un balcón recibiendo primero el arma y bajando después su valor o qué sé yo) o tomarlas de las manos de los que otros matasen.
Es bueno tener ya contactos entre cazadores porque aunque se las requisasen les sobrarían muchos cartuchos y puede que las armerías estuvieran especialmente custodiadas y sin venta, o saqueadas a pesar de sus puertas acorazadas; un camión marcha atrás hace "maravillas" en los muros si hacer un escándalo no es impedimento porque nadie te va a detener.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (30 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> En lo de las armas habría mucho que hablar y repito: sí o sí todas las legales serían requisadas y no voy a arriesgarme a en tiempos de paz a tener ilegales para que me metan entre rejas unos años. Tocaría bricolaje con tubos de fontanería, *intercambio con ciertas etnias* (pero seguro, con garantías de que no te matasen para robarte por ejemplo mediante una cuerda bajando desde un balcón recibiendo primero el arma y bajando después su valor o qué sé yo) o tomarlas de las manos de los que otros matasen.


----------



## Gusman (30 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Podría ser pero no confío mucho en la plata como materia deseada en caso de madmax. En serio, quizás el plomo fundido estaría más buscado para hacer cositas que vuelen, al menos en los peores momentos y no digamos ya poner en un mercadillo de intercambio cartuchos de caza o pequeñas bombonas de gas del tipo camping o las botellitas de butano para encendedores.
> 
> Si todo se fuese al carajo mientras la gente iría desesperada a saquear los supermercados para resistir sólo una semana más con lo que consiguiese en medio de las peleas yo me iría con mis piececitas de oro a hablar con un farmacéutico para hacerme con antibióticos y luego con el dueño de una armería, si no para armas sin control al menos para cartuchos de caza sin importar el tamaño del perdigón, todo mata personas o animales a corta distancia, hasta los del 9 ó 10.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307693



Olvidate de armas comenzado el madmax. Conozco 1 armeria que tuvo que cerrar en precovid porque les daba miedo la cantidad de gente que iba pidiendo un arma en el momento y el estado de nerviosismo que tenían y eso fué semanas antes del confinamiento.


----------



## Gusman (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Información que parece que la da alguien que le interesa más vender que comprar.
> Si se lo cree el que la dice y es millonario, vende toda la basura que tiene y hace líquido y callado la boca compra todo el oro que puede sin que se entere nadie....
> No se Rick, yo cuando se que algo va a subir me callo y lo compro baratillo....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Pero tu te callas porque eres una mala puta que solo quieres beneficiarte tu. No todo el mundo es tan gañan y tan hijodeputa.


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pero tu te callas porque eres una mala puta que solo quieres beneficiarte tu. No todo el mundo es tan gañan y tan hijodeputa.



Felicidades!!!!!
Has conseguido escribirme una frase sin contenido homo!
Mucho esfuerzo o qué?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (30 Dic 2022)

Las parejas que discuten ¿Se quieren más?


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Mira, te dejo dos dichos populares: "piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición" pero... "nunca digas de este agua no beberé".
> 
> No está en mis planes ni robar ni matar a nadie por aquello de una conciencia de base cristiana pero también te digo que no soy de los de poner la otra mejilla sino de acabar con los que intenten acabar conmigo.
> 
> ...



Puedes tener todas las armas legales que quieras. También te digo que tienes que tener capacidad de defender las armas (incluso sin MadMax). Tener armas es como tener un hijo tonto, siempre estás preocupado por ellas. Lo mismo que tener cualquier cosa que pueda ser goloso para gente de mal vivir.








¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú


El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.




www.elespanol.com





Cual es la verdad? Da lo mismo, lo que se puede constatar es que desapareció de las manos de quienes eran los dueños.

Cuida tus tesoros, y si no los puedes cuidar, busca convertirlos a algo que no se pueda robar o guardarlos en un sitio seguro.

Y ya que eres de creencias cristianas:



No son buenas épocas para ir con el pin del pescadito en la solapa de la chaqueta.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Las parejas que discuten ¿Se quieren más?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## rotabator (30 Dic 2022)

Según los analistas este 2022 presenta la mejor oportunidad para invertir en oro a largo plazo.. veremos 2023


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (30 Dic 2022)

rotabator dijo:


> Según los analistas este 2022 presenta la mejor oportunidad para invertir en oro a largo plazo.. veremos 2023



Los analistas no tienen ni puta idea, cualquiera sabe que cambiar fiat x oro es bueno en cualquier momento.

A toro pasado lo expertos siempre aciertan, cuando se equivocan con sus predicciones no lo publican, se callan.

Apenas hay diferencia entre cualquier analista y este otro señorito:


----------



## Falcatón (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No son buenas épocas para ir con el pin del pescadito en la solapa de la chaqueta.



A los jóvenes actuales les muestras el signo del pez y no lo relacionan con una religión sino con un signo del zodíaco, ¡pues anda que está escasa la cultura desde aquella ya lejana LOGSE!

Un rosario y la cara de la Virgen con su velo que he visto en pegatinas en coches quizás lo entendiesen algunos pero, vamos, mucho más allá de la cruz no creo que lleguen sus neuronas.

Sí, ya conozco lo de que en las catacumbas de Roma se ven peces grabados porque ese era el símbolo del pescador de almas antes incluso que la cruz del martirio.


----------



## Perquesitore (3 Ene 2023)

Año nuevo, precio nuevo. Cuidadín........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> A los jóvenes actuales les muestras el signo del pez y no lo relacionan con una religión sino con un signo del zodíaco, ¡pues anda que está escasa la cultura desde aquella ya lejana LOGSE!
> 
> Un rosario y la cara de la Virgen con su velo que he visto en pegatinas en coches quizás lo entendiesen algunos pero, vamos, mucho más allá de la cruz no creo que lleguen sus neuronas.
> 
> ...




Algun agricultor ha encontrado pececillos de bronce o de piedra, de lo que sea...... enterrados, parece que los tiraban los primeros cristianos como algun tipo de ritual para tener una buena cosecha, quizas por aquello de la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2023)

Golden cross for the Gold


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy buenas reflexiones.
> Entiendo que el valor del € se esta apreciando aplicando tu lógica porque obtienes menos € por onza.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Pollaboba, por qué no descuentas del valor del euro los 12 billones que posee el BCE en forma de bonos HDLGP


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pollaboba, por qué no descuentas del valor del euro los 12 billones que posee el BCE en forma de bonos HDLGP



Buen argumento lo de pollaboba, ahora si me queda claro y cristalina la explicación.
Lo de tu firma concuerdo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## corto maltes (Sábado a la(s) 1:29 AM)

Que tal veis comprar en esta tienda, alguien lo ha hecho? Parece limpita.. y no tiene mal precio..






Vienna Philharmonic 1 Ounce fine gold (999.9)


The Vienna Philharmonic coin in one-ounce gold (Troy ounce) is the king of investment coins and the best-selling size.




www.muenzeoesterreich.at


----------



## Tichy (Sábado a la(s) 12:03 PM)

corto maltes dijo:


> Que tal veis comprar en esta tienda, alguien lo ha hecho? Parece limpita.. y no tiene mal precio..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, es la tienda oficial de la mint austriaca, así que confianza, toda. 

Yo he comprado alguna vez reacuñaciones de ducados, coronas y florines. Están nuevecitos y suelen tener sobrespot moderado. Tanto por tamaño como por historia los prefiero aunque salgan por un poco más que la onza completa.


----------



## mk73 (Sábado a la(s) 12:04 PM)

corto maltes dijo:


> Que tal veis comprar en esta tienda, alguien lo ha hecho? Parece limpita.. y no tiene mal precio..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Has mirado los gastos de envío ¿?


----------



## Tichy (Sábado a la(s) 12:07 PM)

mk73 dijo:


> Has mirado los gastos de envío ¿?



Ahora no lo he mirado, pero cuando compré el envío a España rondaba los 20€,igual que muchas tiendas alemanas.


----------



## Stag Party (Domingo a la(s) 9:16 PM)

Falcatón dijo:


> En lo de las armas habría mucho que hablar y repito: sí o sí todas las legales serían requisadas y no voy a arriesgarme a en tiempos de paz a tener ilegales para que me metan entre rejas unos años. Tocaría bricolaje con tubos de fontanería, intercambio con ciertas etnias (pero seguro, con garantías de que no te matasen para robarte por ejemplo mediante una cuerda bajando desde un balcón recibiendo primero el arma y bajando después su valor o qué sé yo) o tomarlas de las manos de los que otros matasen.



No es el hilo adecuado para el tema. Pero en el mercado de las armas, ocurre igual que con cualquier otro mercado, compre cuando quieren vender, venda cuando quieren comprar. 

Ahora estamos en una época tranquila, su mayor peligro sería que los etnianos le engañasen y se quedasen con el dinero. Pero en un mad max, ni dios va a vender sus armas.

Comprar una escopeta es mucho mas facil de lo que usted cree. Cualquier jovenzuelo que usted conozca que fumetee, seguramente a su vez conozca alguno que venda armas.


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Stag Party dijo:


> No es el hilo adecuado para el tema. Pero en el mercado de las armas, ocurre igual que con cualquier otro mercado, compre cuando quieren vender, venda cuando quieren comprar.
> 
> Ahora estamos en una época tranquila, su mayor peligro sería que los etnianos le engañasen y se quedasen con el dinero. Pero en un mad max, ni dios va a vender sus armas.
> 
> Comprar una escopeta es mucho mas facil de lo que usted cree. Cualquier jovenzuelo que usted conozca que fumetee, seguramente a su vez conozca alguno que venda armas.



El problema de comprar un arma sin ser legal, es si fue usada para un delito de sangre. Si esta requerida y te pillan con ella, no sólo te comes la denuncia del arma ilegal, sino ña investigación del delito como sospechoso.
Y muy buen consejo de vender cuando compra y comprar cuando venden. En el Mad Max es preferible ya tener las armas y la comida compradas en épocas previas. No creo que compense pagar una lata de atún en el Mad Max a una onza, pudiendo previamente haber comprado por el mismo precio 1700 packs de 3.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Siempre se puede limar el ánima de ese arma para modificar su huella balística, ¿o no?


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:51 PM)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Siempre se puede limar el ánima de ese arma para modificar su huella balística, ¿o no?



Ya necesitas un torno y alguien con capacidad de manejarlo, una complicación menor pero incómoda.
Una escopeta con la munición adecuada creo que es bastante más sencillo de gestionar e incluso de modificar con multitud de accesorios que son relativamente sencillos de conseguir.









Milanuncios - escopeta corredera


valtro cal.12 de corredera con dos cargadores,miras y carril picatinny..se entrega con mira holografica de grado militar eotech..bocacha roscada admite todo tipo de cartucheria. Guiada en E. Se manda a intervención de armas del comprador con portes a su cargo.




www.milanuncios.com





En Lugo parece que alguien subió de escalafón y esto le quedó pequeño para su Mad Max

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Funciovago (Lunes a la(s) 9:17 AM)

¿Cómo es posible que se mantenga el precio del oro con todo lo que han imprimido?


----------



## OBDC (Lunes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que se mantenga el precio del oro con todo lo que han imprimido?



Porque eata "manipulado" ...
Esa respuesta es la que te van a dar seguro.
La realidad es que solo 4 gatos locos y países en pre-guerra compran oro, así que no hay demanda ninguna.
Si quieres saber el precio real del oro ve a un compraventa y haz que te hagan una oferta por cualquier pieza que tengas. 
Las cosas valen por lo que te las compran, no por lo que las pagas 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Funciovago (Lunes a la(s) 9:51 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque eata "manipulado" ...
> Esa respuesta es la que te van a dar seguro.
> La realidad es que solo 4 gatos locos y países en pre-guerra compran oro, así que no hay demanda ninguna
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Si de acuerdo, pero aún así son los mismos que compraban antes y ha subido el precio de todo, y de la energía que hace falta para extraer y transportar el oro.


----------



## paraisofiscal (Lunes a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que se mantenga el precio del oro con todo lo que han imprimido?



Eso es porque sigues las gráficas en rangos de tiempo cortos, cuando echas un vistazo hacia atrás puedes comprobar que la cosa va despacio pero sin parar...


----------



## 34Pepe (Lunes a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que se mantenga el precio del oro con todo lo que han imprimido?



Desde que me dijeron que el gramo de coca es más caro que el gramo de oro ya no miro nada

Me hago mis proyecciones, acumulo y que salga el sol por Antequera.

Algún día quizás vea el precio real, o mi hijo, o mi nieto.....y si no, me da igual

Mientras escamoteo efectivo a las arcas del Estado confiscador y me blindo de la inflación


----------



## vanderwilde (Lunes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

ray merryman dijo:


> Querido conforero,en caso de querer hacerme con algo de oro cada x tiempo ,¿Que recomienda monedas o lingotes pequeños?



Yo me estoy haciendo de todo. Las monedas no las he tanteado, pero voy a empezar ahora.

De oro, lingotes desde 10 gr, hasta 100 -este me arrepiento un poco, porque para soltarlo...-, y plata, que aunque estoy un poco arrepentido por el IVA, de 500 gr. y de kilo. Nada, con los palos se aprende.

De plata ando sobrado, además, que no pago más IVA.

Pero vamos, que no lo quiero para hacer dinero. Déjalo ahí, que eso no come pan.

He levantado un poco el pie del acelerador, y ya iré haciendo las cosillas más tranquilito. LLevo bastante metido en esto en muy poco tiempo, y no es plan de obsesionarse.


----------



## Klapaucius (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que se mantenga el precio del oro con todo lo que han imprimido?



Porque el mercado siempre está manipulado. Da igual que sea oro/plata papel, acciones o bitcoin.


----------



## Kill33r (Lunes a la(s) 1:24 PM)

Luisiana, Texas y Utah aprobaron leyes que reconocen el oro y la plata como moneda de curso legal, una medida que permite a los ciudadanos realizar transacciones utilizando metales preciosos en lugar de efectivo.


----------



## Falcatón (Lunes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Stag Party dijo:


> No es el hilo adecuado para el tema. Pero en el mercado de las armas, ocurre igual que con cualquier otro mercado, compre cuando quieren vender, venda cuando quieren comprar.
> 
> Ahora estamos en una época tranquila, su mayor peligro sería que los etnianos le engañasen y se quedasen con el dinero. Pero en un mad max, ni dios va a vender sus armas.
> 
> Comprar una escopeta es mucho mas facil de lo que usted cree. Cualquier jovenzuelo que usted conozca que fumetee, seguramente a su vez conozca alguno que venda armas.



Pasooooo, los beneméritos están a la que saltan y apuesto a que todos los días nos leen y tienen nuestras direcciones IP.

Edito: comida por armas puede ser lo único tentador incluso para los etnianos pero, claro, sabiendo que son propensos a jugártela a la menor oportunidad habría que tener los pies de plomo e incluso que no se enterasen de dónde vives porque arrasarían con todo para alimentar a sus churumbeles.


----------



## Kill33r (Lunes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque eata "manipulado" ...
> Esa respuesta es la que te van a dar seguro.
> La realidad es que solo 4 gatos locos y países en pre-guerra compran oro, así que no hay demanda ninguna.
> Si quieres saber el precio real del oro ve a un compraventa y haz que te hagan una oferta por cualquier pieza que tengas.
> ...



Pollaboba


----------



## OBDC (Lunes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pollaboba



Culoflojo


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Kill33r (Lunes a la(s) 2:52 PM)

_Era el único que no lo tenía ignorado? _


----------



## OBDC (Lunes a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> _Era el único que no lo tenía ignorado? _



Se ve que si, a que esperas culoflojo?
Te estropee la venta a algún incauto?


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Fukuoka San (Lunes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pollaboba



Que bonitas son las gráficas pero el oro no lo dejan ver y tocar, a ver si es verdad que tienen ese oro físico.


----------



## Fukuoka San (Lunes a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Porque el mercado siempre está manipulado. Da igual que sea oro/plata papel, acciones o bitcoin.



Igual va a ser que la "manipulación" (alguna vez se ha definido aquí exactamente que quiere decir?) es intrínseca al mercado, no como el valor de cualquiere cosa, que la intrinsequidad brilla en la realidad por su ausencia.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Lunes a la(s) 9:49 PM)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Igual va a ser que la "manipulación" (alguna vez se ha definido aquí exactamente que quiere decir?) es intrínseca al mercado, no como el valor de cualquiere cosa, que la intrinsequidad brilla en la realidad por su ausencia.



Anda pa sha bobo... anda pa shaaaa...


----------



## ElBromas (Martes a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Donde compráis oro/plata? Y en qué cantidades? Monedas o lingotes?


----------



## Fukuoka San (Martes a la(s) 5:06 AM)

ElBromas dijo:


> Donde compráis oro/plata? Y en qué cantidades? Monedas o lingotes?



Los más sensatos recomiendan 2 años de gastos, 2/3 de monedas de plata (12€ y paquillos, en ese orden) y 1/3 de monedas de oro (Krügerrand, Gallos, Soberanos, Isabelinas) . Con intención de poder pagar con ellas en caso necesario, no como inversión especulativa. 

Mi recomendación es nunca comprar nada en máximos, es decir ahora, y no pagar en tienda más del +1, +2 sobre el spot del oro.


----------



## dmb001 (Martes a la(s) 11:01 AM)

ElBromas dijo:


> Donde compráis oro/plata? Y en qué cantidades? Monedas o lingotes?



Conseguir oro a spot en tienda es imposible y lo poco que venden particulares en Burbuja por ejemplo y grupos de Telegram, vuela.
Plata suele haber más a la venta y no hay mucho problema si estás metido en varios grupos.

Yo suelo comprar monedas de plata nuevas para apilar en tienda, lo más barato que haya en ese momento, y libertades e eagles de años anteriores a particulares. La cantidad, dependerá de tus posibilidades.

El oro lo prefiero en monedas pero como a spot es difícil conseguirlo prefiero comprar unidades esporádicamente que me hagan gracia en numismática para quedármelas, pesos mexicanos, soles peruanos y cosas así que no abundan precisamente. Manías que tiene uno.

Si compras lingotes, que sea con certificado porque son un poco más difíciles de vender en general. 
Creo que las monedas aparte de apilar, dan un poco más juego a nuestra afición metalera, lo cual es un peligro pero en fin, que cada uno se gaste su dinero como quiera.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

dmb001 dijo:


> Conseguir oro a spot en tienda es imposible y lo poco que venden particulares en Burbuja por ejemplo y grupos de Telegram, vuela.
> Plata suele haber más a la venta y no hay mucho problema si estás metido en varios grupos.
> 
> Yo suelo comprar monedas de plata nuevas para apilar en tienda, lo más barato que haya en ese momento, y libertades e eagles de años anteriores a particulares. La cantidad, dependerá de tus posibilidades.
> ...



Cuidado, que no os den moro por oro!


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (Ayer a la(s) 11:47 AM)

Europa Bullion ha hecho un sorteo para agraciar a uno de sus clientes. Es muy Pacosensual.


----------

